# Which COACH bag are you carrying today?



## greenpixie

Continued from here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-857909.html#post26326492

Which Coach bag are you carrying today?


----------



## lurkernomore

hurray! new thread
my tatum whipstitch tote in teal doing some 4th of July shopping


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> hurray! new thread
> my tatum whipstitch tote in teal doing some 4th of July shopping


Such a pretty color.


----------



## pbnjam

lurkernomore said:


> hurray! new thread
> my tatum whipstitch tote in teal doing some 4th of July shopping


 
Just love this color!


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty color.





pbnjam said:


> Just love this color!




Thank you! the color and the details on the tote are both pretty awesome - and it is fun to carry!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> hurray! new thread
> my tatum whipstitch tote in teal doing some 4th of July shopping



Luv the color and details on this bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

My Maddison Classic Satchel.


----------



## Mariquel

lurkernomore said:


> hurray! new thread
> my tatum whipstitch tote in teal doing some 4th of July shopping



Coach whipped it good on this one!


----------



## lurkernomore

Mariquel said:


> Coach whipped it good on this one!




I am hoping this is a Devo reference? I _might_ have been a punk rocker in college....


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> My Maddison Classic Satchel.



Twins, BT is a lovely colour!


----------



## Mariquel

lurkernomore said:


> I am hoping this is a Devo reference? I _might_ have been a punk rocker in college....



Yup.  I'm so glad you're old enough to get it.


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> hurray! new thread
> my tatum whipstitch tote in teal doing some 4th of July shopping



Gorgeous!! Whip it good))


----------



## Sarah03

lurkernomore said:


> hurray! new thread
> my tatum whipstitch tote in teal doing some 4th of July shopping




Love this bag, twin!!


----------



## bcolada20

lurkernomore said:


> hurray! new thread
> my tatum whipstitch tote in teal doing some 4th of July shopping



This is so pretty...it looks like squishy soft leather too


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Twins, BT is a lovely colour!



It really is.


----------



## carterazo

Madison hobo in my perfect yellow.


----------



## eleanors36

lurkernomore said:


> hurray! new thread
> my tatum whipstitch tote in teal doing some 4th of July shopping


Beautiful bag!  I love my black and coral ones!


----------



## Nymeria1

lurkernomore said:


> hurray! new thread
> my tatum whipstitch tote in teal doing some 4th of July shopping



Twins on this bag; got it for half off too during SAS sale.  Makes it even better!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

carterazo said:


> Madison hobo in my perfect yellow.
> 
> View attachment 3052731



What a great looking bag! Loving the slouch!


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Gorgeous!! Whip it good))



Hi shopping buddy!



Sarah03 said:


> Love this bag, twin!!


hooray for twins - I love her too!



bcolada20 said:


> This is so pretty...it looks like squishy soft leather too



the leather is really nice - thanks!


----------



## lurkernomore

eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful bag!  I love my black and coral ones!



I might need this in more colors!



Nymeria1 said:


> Twins on this bag; got it for half off too during SAS sale.  Makes it even better!


me too. I was checking out the reveals and lusting over the teal. When she disappeared from the Coach website I went to my FP store - and they had one hidden in a bottom drawer - it was like she was waiting for me! The SAS price point for this bag is perfect (IMHO)


----------



## Hobbsy

This is the only bag I've ever bought at an outlet, and I just love her. I don't even remember the name, the color is pearl. This was also made in a very pretty soft pink, but I missed that one!


----------



## hipchick66

Finally using Snoopy Saddle Surrey today!


----------



## hipchick66

Hobbsy said:


> This is the only bag I've ever bought at an outlet, and I just love her. I don't even remember the name, the color is pearl. This was also made in a very pretty soft pink, but I missed that one!




Very pretty!


----------



## StarBrown

Geometric Bag in Tangerine.  My shoulder and back needed a break today.  I feel so light and free


----------



## StarBrown

carterazo said:


> Madison hobo in my perfect yellow.
> 
> View attachment 3052731



That yellow is so lemony and pretty.  Now, I want a lemon chiffon cupcake...


----------



## rbleather

Hobbsy said:


> This is the only bag I've ever bought at an outlet, and I just love her. I don't even remember the name, the color is pearl. This was also made in a very pretty soft pink, but I missed that one!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Hobbsy

hipchick66 said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!  Your Snoopy surrey is as well, the color is wonderful!


----------



## Hobbsy

StarBrown said:


> Geometric Bag in Tangerine.  My shoulder and back needed a break today.  I feel so light and free



Cute!!


----------



## Hobbsy

rbleather said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> This is the only bag I've ever bought at an outlet, and I just love her. I don't even remember the name, the color is pearl. This was also made in a very pretty soft pink, but I missed that one!



So pretty! love the fob.



hipchick66 said:


> Finally using Snoopy Saddle Surrey today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053116



awe, snoopy sooo cute!



StarBrown said:


> Geometric Bag in Tangerine.  My shoulder and back needed a break today.  I feel so light and free



this is so unusual never seen one before.. really cool!


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> So pretty! love the fob.
> 
> 
> 
> awe, snoopy sooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> this is so unusual never seen one before.. really cool!



Thank you! I wish I could remember the person on here who had a flower charm on their bag and I had to get one from the gal on Etsy.


----------



## paula3boys

lurkernomore said:


> hurray! new thread
> my tatum whipstitch tote in teal doing some 4th of July shopping




I have this one too but haven't snipped the tags yet. It is pretty but I debate the slouch it will end up having. How does yours hold up?


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Madison hobo in my perfect yellow.
> 
> View attachment 3052731


Such a perfect yellow


----------



## StarBrown

Hobbsy said:


> Cute!!



Thank you!  And your Snoopy Surrey is a cutie.


----------



## StarBrown

HesitantShopper said:


> So pretty! love the fob.
> 
> 
> 
> awe, snoopy sooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> this is so unusual never seen one before.. really cool!



Thanks!  I don't think they were a big seller; back in the 90s, when Coach did several styles in bright citrus colors, I remember a lot of people not getting them.  Even my mother asked me why I bought that gawdy orange purse...lol


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

Coach peyton &#128154;


----------



## QueenLouis

hipchick66 said:


> Finally using Snoopy Saddle Surrey today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053116




You know I love it!!!


----------



## QueenLouis

StarBrown said:


> Geometric Bag in Tangerine.  My shoulder and back needed a break today.  I feel so light and free




Oh that's fantastic! When is it from?


----------



## hipchick66

QueenLouis said:


> You know I love it!!!




But of course!


----------



## whateve

StarBrown said:


> Geometric Bag in Tangerine.  My shoulder and back needed a break today.  I feel so light and free


Twins! I used to be the only one on here with Geometric bags!


----------



## stardustgirl

I took the tattoo tote out shopping with me today and left the Snoopy crew at home because it was raining.


----------



## whateve

All ready for the Fourth!


----------



## StarBrown

QueenLouis said:


> Oh that's fantastic! When is it from?



Thanks!  It's from 1997-98, I didn't get it until 1998--but I think they were around a little before then.


----------



## StarBrown

whateve said:


> Twins! I used to be the only one on here with Geometric bags!



Yay!! My first bag twin, after 8 years on TPF...LOL!

And I need that boat fob in my life; I'm from Maryland after all   So pretty against the red.


----------



## HesitantShopper

StarBrown said:


> Thanks!  I don't think they were a big seller; back in the 90s, when Coach did several styles in bright citrus colors, I remember a lot of people not getting them.  Even my mother asked me why I bought that gawdy orange purse...lol



well i think it's so cool!



ItzBellaDuh said:


> Coach peyton &#128154;



pretty color! 



stardustgirl said:


> I took the tattoo tote out shopping with me today and left the Snoopy crew at home because it was raining.




so fun! great details on this. 


whateve said:


> All ready for the Fourth!



pretty! love your fobs.. you have the best collection.


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Hi shopping buddy!
> 
> 
> hooray for twins - I love her too!
> 
> 
> 
> the leather is really nice - thanks!



Hola. Saw nothing today. Messy! Summer sale until the 14th.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> All ready for the Fourth!



This red is so pretty!  What is the name of this bag? Very nice.  Perfect fob for the fourth.


----------



## bcolada20

Madison Mini Satchel - perfect size to take with me to a bbq!


----------



## HesitantShopper

bcolada20 said:


> Madison Mini Satchel - perfect size to take with me to a bbq!



super cute! those little satchels are so handy.


----------



## quinna

Rainy morning so patent Juliette came out.


----------



## lurkernomore

paula3boys said:


> I have this one too but haven't snipped the tags yet. It is pretty but I debate the slouch it will end up having. How does yours hold up?




Hi, mine is new, but i think the strap placement (where it attaches to the bag) is going to limit the slouch. the hardware/color combo is amazing and this is a great addition to any Coachie's collection - I say "cut those tags!"


----------



## lurkernomore

ItzBellaDuh said:


> Coach peyton &#128154;



I remember when I first started loving Coach bags these were at the outlets. At the time I thought they were to big for me - if only I could have known how my tastes would change!
Enjoy - she is gorgeous!


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> All ready for the Fourth!




Hooray for the 4th - and for Zoe - my all-time favorite style!


----------



## daisyorange

Hobbsy said:


> This is the only bag I've ever bought at an outlet, and I just love her. I don't even remember the name, the color is pearl. This was also made in a very pretty soft pink, but I missed that one!


What a pretty unique bag Hobbsy! It has everything to it.. functional, classy, good size and it looks like it has a full zip and not the annoying break-away zip! The pearl shimmer and the beautiful fob compliments the bag so well and makes it perfect. Enjoy and hope you treasure it forever


----------



## Hobbsy

daisyorange said:


> What a pretty unique bag Hobbsy! It has everything to it.. functional, classy, good size and it looks like it has a full zip and not the annoying break-away zip! The pearl shimmer and the beautiful fob compliments the bag so well and makes it perfect. Enjoy and hope you treasure it forever



Thank you! It is a great size, handy outside pocket, full zip and a very pretty shimmer! &#9786;


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> All ready for the Fourth!



What a beautiful Zoe...and I love your fob too.  You are accessorized most appropriately patriotic for todays celebrations and festivities!


----------



## Humdebug

First time out with my new Dufflette in Saddle.


----------



## Iamminda

Humdebug said:


> First time out with my new Dufflette in Saddle.


It looks so pretty!


----------



## annpan23

Humdebug said:


> First time out with my new Dufflette in Saddle.



She's a beauty!


----------



## westvillage

Using my laser cut tote today. The cut out design reminds me of fireworks.


----------



## HesitantShopper

westvillage said:


> Using my laser cut tote today. The cut out design reminds me of fireworks.



Definitely! pretty bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

westvillage said:


> Using my laser cut tote today. The cut out design reminds me of fireworks.



That's very pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> Rainy morning so patent Juliette came out.



what a pretty sheen!



Humdebug said:


> First time out with my new Dufflette in Saddle.



nice! love the look of this bag.


----------



## whateve

StarBrown said:


> Yay!! My first bag twin, after 8 years on TPF...LOL!
> 
> And I need that boat fob in my life; I'm from Maryland after all   So pretty against the red.


Thank you! The fob is from a few years ago - the St. James collection.


HesitantShopper said:


> well i think it's so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so fun! great details on this.
> 
> 
> pretty! love your fobs.. you have the best collection.


Thank you! Not the best fob collection - there are several on tpf with bigger and better collections - I just show mine off more!


Iamminda said:


> This red is so pretty!  What is the name of this bag? Very nice.  Perfect fob for the fourth.


Thank you! It's a Zoe. Mine is the 2009 MFF version, back when they still used great leather for MFF designs.


lurkernomore said:


> Hooray for the 4th - and for Zoe - my all-time favorite style!


thank you! I love the leather but I can never get it to slouch right.


ZSP said:


> What a beautiful Zoe...and I love your fob too.  You are accessorized most appropriately patriotic for todays celebrations and festivities!


Thank you! It's the perfect red! DH couldn't understand why I wore a blue and white top. He said it didn't match!


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> Using my laser cut tote today. The cut out design reminds me of fireworks.


So pretty!  I like it


----------



## katev

I went to a backyard barbeque today and carried my Legacy Straw Tote 113 from 2005. It is one of my rehab projects and I paid $22 for the bag at the thrift store.


----------



## tristaeliseh

katev said:


> I went to a backyard barbeque today and carried my Legacy Straw Tote 113 from 2005. It is one of my rehab projects and I paid $22 for the bag at the thrift store.


I love seeing rehabbed bags after they've been worked on with lots of love. Great bag!


----------



## mrsvideoman

Legacy Turnlock Tote in pink scarlet. Picked this up on FOS last year because just because it was so cheap ($83.50!)  I am so glad I did, it is now one of my favorite bags!


----------



## HesitantShopper

katev said:


> I went to a backyard barbeque today and carried my Legacy Straw Tote 113 from 2005. It is one of my rehab projects and I paid $22 for the bag at the thrift store.



so cute! you did a great job on the rehab.



mrsvideoman said:


> Legacy Turnlock Tote in pink scarlet. Picked this up on FOS last year because just because it was so cheap ($83.50!)  I am so glad I did, it is now one of my favorite bags!



Love this! and wow.. great deal no wonder you bought it.


----------



## hipchick66

Humdebug said:


> First time out with my new Dufflette in Saddle.




That's a beautiful bag!


----------



## hipchick66

Parker Hippie went with me to the nail and hair salons this morning


----------



## pursecharm

mrsvideoman said:


> Legacy Turnlock Tote in pink scarlet. Picked this up on FOS last year because just because it was so cheap ($83.50!)  I am so glad I did, it is now one of my favorite bags!




Looks like a great tote. I'm liking totes more and more these days.


----------



## QueenLouis

hipchick66 said:


> Parker Hippie went with me to the nail and hair salons this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055035




Haven't pulled mine out recently. This is such a great bag style!


----------



## pursecharm

hipchick66 said:


> Parker Hippie went with me to the nail and hair salons this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055035




Very nice and looks so soft.


----------



## katev

carterazo said:


> Madison hobo in my perfect yellow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052731




That is a perfect bag for summer!


----------



## katev

hipchick66 said:


> Parker Hippie went with me to the nail and hair salons this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055035




Gorgeous! I have 2 parker bags and I love them both!


----------



## Humdebug

Iamminda said:


> It looks so pretty!





annpan23 said:


> She's a beauty!





HesitantShopper said:


> nice! love the look of this bag.





hipchick66 said:


> That's a beautiful bag!



Thank you everyone - she's perfectly slouchy and had a very comfortable crossbody strap.


----------



## Humdebug

westvillage said:


> Using my laser cut tote today. The cut out design reminds me of fireworks.



What a gorgeous bag! 



katev said:


> I went to a backyard barbeque today and carried my Legacy Straw Tote 113 from 2005. It is one of my rehab projects and I paid $22 for the bag at the thrift store.



I could have never guesses this lovely had been rehabbed! 



hipchick66 said:


> Parker Hippie went with me to the nail and hair salons this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055035



Such a pretty color!


----------



## katev

Humdebug said:


> ...I could have never guess this lovely had been rehabbed!...




Thanks! I enjoy carrying cute, straw, summery bags but not enough to pay much for them so rehabbing this thrift store find worked out just fine for me. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/straw-bag-rehab-reveal-im-ready-for-next-775311.html


----------



## hipchick66

QueenLouis said:


> Haven't pulled mine out recently. This is such a great bag style!




It really is!  Maybe I need to hunt down more colors


----------



## hipchick66

pursecharm said:


> Very nice and looks so soft.




Thanks!  And it is


----------



## hipchick66

katev said:


> Gorgeous! I have 2 parker bags and I love them both!




Aren't they great?


----------



## Humdebug

katev said:


> Thanks! I enjoy carrying cute, straw, summery bags but not enough to pay much for them so rehabbing this thrift store find worked out just fine for me.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/straw-bag-rehab-reveal-im-ready-for-next-775311.html



Amazing rehab!! Thanks for sharing the link!! Those before and after pics are amazing!


----------



## mrsvideoman

HesitantShopper said:


> Love this! and wow.. great deal no wonder you bought it.


Thank you! I really love the soft squishiness (I just voted, squishiness is so a word!) of the glove-tanned leather.


----------



## mrsvideoman

pursecharm said:


> Looks like a great tote. I'm liking totes more and more these days.


Thank you! I love totes myself and wish I had more!


----------



## QueenLouis

In LOVE with mini blue Snoopy duffle for running errands. [emoji170]


----------



## whateve

hipchick66 said:


> Parker Hippie went with me to the nail and hair salons this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055035


Love this leather! I'm carrying her twin Parker shoulder bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

QueenLouis said:


> In LOVE with mini blue Snoopy duffle for running errands. [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3055384



Adore this bag!


----------



## hipchick66

whateve said:


> Love this leather! I'm carrying her twin Parker shoulder bag.




Yay for Parker Twins!


----------



## whateve

QueenLouis said:


> In LOVE with mini blue Snoopy duffle for running errands. [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3055384


Twins! This blue is so pretty! I don't think I'll ever get tired of it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> In LOVE with mini blue Snoopy duffle for running errands. [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3055384



so cute, perfect companion for errands.


----------



## hipchick66

Floral Borough, wallet and cosmetic case


----------



## HesitantShopper

hipchick66 said:


> Floral Borough, wallet and cosmetic case
> View attachment 3055924



Pretty collection !


----------



## hipchick66

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty collection !




Thanks!  The print reminds me of dresses my Mom wore in the 70s, so I had to grab them all


----------



## lurkernomore

hipchick66 said:


> Floral Borough, wallet and cosmetic case
> View attachment 3055924



so pretty! twins on the cosmetic case, and cousins on the bag - I have the tote!


----------



## Iamminda

hipchick66 said:


> Floral Borough, wallet and cosmetic case
> View attachment 3055924


Love them all!


----------



## hipchick66

lurkernomore said:


> so pretty! twins on the cosmetic case, and cousins on the bag - I have the tote!




The tote is so pretty!


----------



## hipchick66

Iamminda said:


> Love them all!


----------



## pmburk

Parchment Phoebe


----------



## Shopgirl1996

pmburk said:


> Parchment Phoebe



Love this!!! I'm still looking for a Coach bag I like in this color.


----------



## yellowbernie

Carrying my new Pebbled leather Isabelle in Midnight blue, love this bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

yellowbernie said:


> Carrying my new Pebbled leather Isabelle in Midnight blue, love this bag.


 I didn't know this bag came in this beautiful colour!
OMG &#128525;


----------



## Iamminda

pmburk said:


> Parchment Phoebe



Pretty parchment color!  



yellowbernie said:


> Carrying my new Pebbled leather Isabelle in Midnight blue, love this bag.



So pretty -- the midnight blue with the gold hardware


----------



## westvillage

yellowbernie said:


> Carrying my new Pebbled leather Isabelle in Midnight blue, love this bag.



Cannot beat the Isabelles. Really a perfectly designed and sized hobo. Beautiful color!


----------



## westvillage

hipchick66 said:


> Floral Borough, wallet and cosmetic case
> View attachment 3055924



These guys look so good together.


----------



## lurkernomore

yellowbernie said:


> Carrying my new Pebbled leather Isabelle in Midnight blue, love this bag.



love this blue! Is this FP or outlet?


----------



## yellowbernie

frivofrugalista said:


> I didn't know this bag came in this beautiful colour!
> OMG &#128525;


Thank you, she is Gorgeous and I love pebbled leather handbags


----------



## yellowbernie

lurkernomore said:


> love this blue! Is this FP or outlet?


It is outlet, but excellent quality.


----------



## yellowbernie

westvillage said:


> Cannot beat the Isabelles. Really a perfectly designed and sized hobo. Beautiful color!


Thank you.


----------



## lurkernomore

yellowbernie said:


> It is outlet, but excellent quality.



oh -  thanks - I missed her somehow last week...good thing (or bad) the outlet is really close by for me!


----------



## hipchick66

westvillage said:


> These guys look so good together.




Thank you!  But I must say, they make for a tight fit in the bag


----------



## rbleather

yellowbernie said:


> Carrying my new Pebbled leather Isabelle in Midnight blue, love this bag.



Ooo, that's a great looking bag!


----------



## yellowbernie

rbleather said:


> Ooo, that's a great looking bag!


Thank you


----------



## stardustgirl

pmburk said:


> Parchment Phoebe





yellowbernie said:


> Carrying my new Pebbled leather Isabelle in Midnight blue, love this bag.



I love both of those! Gorgeous bags, ladies!


----------



## aundria17

Working late with my Snoopy surrey


----------



## frivofrugalista

aundria17 said:


> working late with my snoopy surrey



&#128525;


----------



## katev

yellowbernie said:


> Carrying my new Pebbled leather Isabelle in Midnight blue, love this bag.




Gorgeous color!


----------



## yellowbernie

katev said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thanks


----------



## QueenLouis

aundria17 said:


> Working late with my Snoopy surrey




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji170][emoji172][emoji169]


----------



## hipchick66

aundria17 said:


> Working late with my Snoopy surrey




Love!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Metallic Bronze Rhyder!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Metallic Bronze Rhyder!!!




Nice!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Nice!


 
Thanks G


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Metallic Bronze Rhyder!!!




I like this!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I like this!


 

Thanks L


----------



## hipchick66

I don't know what Coach line this was from, or the name, but I love the camel color and leather of this tote.  It's my perfect grab n go!


----------



## lurkernomore

hipchick66 said:


> I don't know what Coach line this was from, or the name, but I love the camel color and leather of this tote.  It's my perfect grab n go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057217



love the color - I have a weakness for totes


----------



## lurkernomore

pulled out my laser tossed parchment Lindsey. I love looking over at the contrasting dark blue lining


----------



## Iamminda

hipchick66 said:


> I don't know what Coach line this was from, or the name, but I love the camel color and leather of this tote.  It's my perfect grab n go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057217



That color is pretty.



lurkernomore said:


> pulled out my laser tossed parchment Lindsey. I love looking over at the contrasting dark blue lining



That is the perfect summer bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Pulled this brightness out today...


----------



## hipchick66

lurkernomore said:


> pulled out my laser tossed parchment Lindsey. I love looking over at the contrasting dark blue lining




So pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Pulled this brightness out today...


That leather looks divine!   And what a great color.


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> pulled out my laser tossed parchment Lindsey. I love looking over at the contrasting dark blue lining



Still obsessed with this bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> That leather looks divine!   And what a great color.



Thank you! I still want more bags with this leather.


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> pulled out my laser tossed parchment Lindsey. I love looking over at the contrasting dark blue lining



Very pretty!!


----------



## Nymeria1

pmburk said:


> Parchment Phoebe



Beautiful!  The Phoebe is my all-time favorite bag; I have five!!


----------



## lurkernomore

That is the perfect summer bag.[/QUOTE]

Thanks - she is fun to carry  - and look at!



hipchick66 said:


> So pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Pulled this brightness out today...



love this bag! I have the huge eggplant, but would love to find another color in this size


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Still obsessed with this bag!



Thanks - I wish I could get her into the rotation more often!


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Very pretty!!




Hey you! what are you carrying today?


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> love this bag! I have the huge eggplant, but would love to find another color in this size



I regret selling by hobo in eggplant. I have the Rory version in Midnight.


----------



## lurkernomore

pmburk said:


> Parchment Phoebe



Thanks for posting - you inspired me to take out my parchment Lindsey!



Nymeria1 said:


> Beautiful!  The Phoebe is my all-time favorite bag; I have five!!



If I didn't have one or two (okay, maybe three) parchment bags already, I would sooo want a Phoebe in this color!


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> I regret selling by hobo in eggplant. I have the Rory version in Midnight.



Rory sounds gorgeous! That is one style that never worked for me, but lucky for me, Molly does!


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> Rory sounds gorgeous! That is one style that never worked for me, but lucky for me, Molly does!


I love Molly and I gave up on Rory...too big.


----------



## ilikesunshine

lurkernomore said:


> love this bag! I have the huge eggplant, but would love to find another color in this size


 
I recently came across the eggplant bag.  It did seem huge so I passed but have been thinking about it. It's probably gone by now...Do you recall what you paid?


----------



## ilikesunshine

frivofrugalista said:


> Pulled this brightness out today...


 


Pretty!


----------



## lurkernomore

ilikesunshine said:


> I recently came across the eggplant bag.  It did seem huge so I passed but have been thinking about it. It's probably gone by now...Do you recall what you paid?




I found mine at the outlet on clearance - I am guessing in the $150- $160 range - which was a great deal. CrazyforCoach09 got one at the same time  - maybe she remembers the exact price. The leather is amazing on these bags - thick and chewy leather like on some of the older Coach bags. You need one


----------



## frivofrugalista

ilikesunshine said:


> Pretty!


Thank you


----------



## ilikesunshine

lurkernomore said:


> I found mine at the outlet on clearance - I am guessing in the $150- $160 range - which was a great deal. CrazyforCoach09 got one at the same time  - maybe she remembers the exact price. The leather is amazing on these bags - thick and chewy leather like on some of the older Coach bags. You need one


 
Thanks for the info & I know...I do need one


----------



## ilikesunshine

lurkernomore said:


> I found mine at the outlet on clearance - I am guessing in the $150- $160 range - which was a great deal. CrazyforCoach09 got one at the same time  - maybe she remembers the exact price. The leather is amazing on these bags - thick and chewy leather like on some of the older Coach bags. You need one


 
Sorry, I should asked before...what's the name of this bag?


----------



## lurkernomore

ilikesunshine said:


> Sorry, I should asked before...what's the name of this bag?



Legacy soft pebbled leather drawstring bag #25307


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I found mine at the outlet on clearance - I am guessing in the $150- $160 range - which was a great deal. CrazyforCoach09 got one at the same time  - maybe she remembers the exact price. The leather is amazing on these bags - thick and chewy leather like on some of the older Coach bags. You need one



It was a lil over $100. It was mad cheap


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> pulled out my laser tossed parchment Lindsey. I love looking over at the contrasting dark blue lining



Prudddy


----------



## pbnjam

yellowbernie said:


> Carrying my new Pebbled leather Isabelle in Midnight blue, love this bag.




This is gorgeous! I don't think I've seen this before.


----------



## yellowbernie

pbnjam said:


> This is gorgeous! I don't think I've seen this before.


Thank you.


----------



## carterazo

Shopgirl1996 said:


> What a great looking bag! Loving the slouch!





StarBrown said:


> That yellow is so lemony and pretty.  Now, I want a lemon chiffon cupcake...





Iamminda said:


> Such a perfect yellow



Thanks, you guys!


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> That is a perfect bag for summer!



Thanks!  Also great for all other seasons.  I just love yellow.


----------



## whateve

frivofrugalista said:


> Pulled this brightness out today...


I love these bags! Now I want to pull out mine.


----------



## whateve

I carried this cutie today. I guess I've gotten over my fear of white bags. My son told me I only needed one bag. I told him that obviously that wasn't true since I couldn't carry a white bag every day. DH said, "yes, you wouldn't want to be caught with it after Labor Day!"


----------



## frivofrugalista

whateve said:


> I love these bags! Now I want to pull out mine.



Doooo it


----------



## gr8onteej

My large colorblock Legacy duffle


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> My large colorblock Legacy duffle
> View attachment 3058065


 

I really love that


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Caroline


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I really love that



Thank you.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline




So nice even though it's heavy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Metallic Bronze Rhyder!!!



Great sheen!



hipchick66 said:


> I don't know what Coach line this was from, or the name, but I love the camel color and leather of this tote.  It's my perfect grab n go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057217



this is really nice!



lurkernomore said:


> pulled out my laser tossed parchment Lindsey. I love looking over at the contrasting dark blue lining



oh pretty! love the details and surprise color liner.. my old black Ashley satchel has a lovely purple liner



frivofrugalista said:


> Pulled this brightness out today...



This is nice, looks super soft!


----------



## HesitantShopper

whateve said:


> I carried this cutie today. I guess I've gotten over my fear of white bags. My son told me I only needed one bag. I told him that obviously that wasn't true since I couldn't carry a white bag every day. DH said, "yes, you wouldn't want to be caught with it after Labor Day!"




Good grief that is pretty! My ODD has one white Coach bag so far so good.


gr8onteej said:


> My large colorblock Legacy duffle
> View attachment 3058065




This is lovely!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline



Great color and details.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Good grief that is pretty! My ODD has one white Coach bag so far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> This is lovely!
> 
> 
> Great color and details.


 
Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice even though it's heavy.


 
Thanks - She is a beast but a good beast!!!!!


----------



## suetheshopper

whateve said:


> I carried this cutie today. I guess I've gotten over my fear of white bags. My son told me I only needed one bag. I told him that obviously that wasn't true since I couldn't carry a white bag every day. DH said, "yes, you wouldn't want to be caught with it after Labor Day!"



First, love this! Love the fob with it!  And, genius use of notebook ring!


----------



## ledobe

I'm doing this wrong but...carried my denim glam all week last week. Grabbed it on Monday because of the color transferring jeans I was wearing them stayed in it for the red white and blue.


----------



## frivofrugalista

It's rained on pebble drawstring so had to move into Lady Brynne...


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> I carried this cutie today. I guess I've gotten over my fear of white bags. My son told me I only needed one bag. I told him that obviously that wasn't true since I couldn't carry a white bag every day. DH said, "yes, you wouldn't want to be caught with it after Labor Day!"




Only one bag??  Lol. Silly guy- we need options!  30 at least!


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> It's rained on pebble drawstring so had to move into Lady Brynne...




Ohh I just love teal Brynne!  Gorgeous!


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> I carried this cutie today. I guess I've gotten over my fear of white bags. My son told me I only needed one bag. I told him that obviously that wasn't true since I couldn't carry a white bag every day. DH said, "yes, you wouldn't want to be caught with it after Labor Day!"



one bag?! maybe one bag in every color...and shape...and texture...and size!
oh, and adorable Preston btw!


----------



## lurkernomore

gr8onteej said:


> My large colorblock Legacy duffle
> View attachment 3058065




love this color combo!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline



you are killing me - I wish this bag worked for me!


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> It's rained on pebble drawstring so had to move into Lady Brynne...



so pretty! I want to play with the tassel!


----------



## lurkernomore

ledobe said:


> I'm doing this wrong but...carried my denim glam all week last week. Grabbed it on Monday because of the color transferring jeans I was wearing them stayed in it for the red white and blue.
> 
> View attachment 3058195



love denim bags - now I have to go and pull out my denim Zoe!


----------



## lurkernomore

I can't figure out the weather today so I am playing it safe with my lagoon patent tote!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Ohh I just love teal Brynne!  Gorgeous!


Thanks, me too!


lurkernomore said:


> so pretty! I want to play with the tassel!


Lol I pet the tassel sometimes. &#128518;


lurkernomore said:


> I can't figure out the weather today so I am playing it safe with my lagoon patent tote!


Twins! Well sort of I have it in navy. Love this colour!


----------



## myluvofbags

frivofrugalista said:


> It's rained on pebble drawstring so had to move into Lady Brynne...



This blue is beautiful!   Love the hardware and that tassel too!


----------



## ledobe

lurkernomore said:


> love denim bags - now I have to go and pull out my denim Zoe!




Thanks. So light and easy to carry! And I didn't notice what a horrible pic that is the bag looks all crooked!

Anyway, I jumped on your Zoe bandwagon with parchment large Zoe today.


----------



## lurkernomore

ledobe said:


> Thanks. So light and easy to carry! And I didn't notice what a horrible pic that is the bag looks all crooked!
> 
> Anyway, I jumped on your Zoe bandwagon with parchment large Zoe today.
> 
> View attachment 3058397



 Zoe....I am jealous - I am off to the gym and I use a ziploc bag for my stuff


----------



## frivofrugalista

myluvofbags said:


> This blue is beautiful!   Love the hardware and that tassel too!



Thank you


----------



## Sarah03

lurkernomore said:


> one bag?! maybe one bag in every color...and shape...and texture...and size!
> oh, and adorable Preston btw!




Yes!  That's more like it. Lol


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> It was a lil over $100. It was mad cheap


 
Wow! fantastic price 




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline




Such a great color!


----------



## whateve

HesitantShopper said:


> Good grief that is pretty! My ODD has one white Coach bag so far so good.





suetheshopper said:


> First, love this! Love the fob with it!  And, genius use of notebook ring!





Sarah03 said:


> Only one bag??  Lol. Silly guy- we need options!  30 at least!





lurkernomore said:


> one bag?! maybe one bag in every color...and shape...and texture...and size!
> oh, and adorable Preston btw!





Sarah03 said:


> Yes!  That's more like it. Lol


Thank you! I make sure my bags have plenty of friends to keep them company! :lolots:


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> I can't figure out the weather today so I am playing it safe with my lagoon patent tote!


Love this! I had her in coral and I miss her so much! DD took her and conveniently forgot to bring her back. I'm scared to see what condition she'll be in.


----------



## whateve

frivofrugalista said:


> It's rained on pebble drawstring so had to move into Lady Brynne...


Brynne is gorgeous! I assumed that pebble drawstring could withstand a torrent!


----------



## frivofrugalista

whateve said:


> Brynne is gorgeous! I assumed that pebble drawstring could withstand a torrent!



Thanks!  It can stand anything but not the open top.


----------



## gr8onteej

lurkernomore said:


> love this color combo!




Thank you.


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> I can't figure out the weather today so I am playing it safe with my lagoon patent tote!



Love this color, too!!!!


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> Love this! I had her in coral and I miss her so much! DD took her and conveniently forgot to bring her back. I'm scared to see what condition she'll be in.



The coral is pretty.I had a hard time deciding but loved the watercolor lagoon the most!



suetheshopper said:


> Love this color, too!!!!



I am enjoying my summer vacation as you can see!


----------



## crafty_yogi

My beloved Cognac Rory and I are counting down the seconds to quitting time!


----------



## QueenLouis

whateve said:


> I carried this cutie today. I guess I've gotten over my fear of white bags. My son told me I only needed one bag. I told him that obviously that wasn't true since I couldn't carry a white bag every day. DH said, "yes, you wouldn't want to be caught with it after Labor Day!"




Ha! Smart Alec!


----------



## Inferknight

crafty_yogi said:


> My beloved Cognac Rory and I are counting down the seconds to quitting time!



Beautiful Rory! Also, FOB Twins! I still have my legacy heart fob new with tags in a mini-dust bag.  She's too pretty to be used!


----------



## crafty_yogi

Inferknight said:


> Beautiful Rory! Also, FOB Twins! I still have my legacy heart fob new with tags in a mini-dust bag.  She's too pretty to be used!



Too true! But I just couldn't resist her.


----------



## Mariquel

frivofrugalista said:


> It's rained on pebble drawstring so had to move into Lady Brynne...



It's been a while since anyone's shared a Brynne.  Love everything about this bag.....the shape, the color, the long beautiful tassel!


----------



## frivofrugalista

crafty_yogi said:


> My beloved Cognac Rory and I are counting down the seconds to quitting time!


I absolutely love the cognac colour! The slouch &#128525;




Mariquel said:


> It's been a while since anyone's shared a Brynne.  Love everything about this bag.....the shape, the color, the long beautiful tassel!


Thank you, it's not a bag I see here often.


----------



## Mariquel

lurkernomore said:


> I can't figure out the weather today so I am playing it safe with my lagoon patent tote!



Great summer color!  I have the matching wristlet somewhere, since you brought it to mind I'll have to look for it.


----------



## crafty_yogi

frivofrugalista said:


> I absolutely love the cognac colour! The slouch &#128525;



Thank you! I didn't know I'd fall in love with Rory as much as I have. I must be one of the very few people who prefers Rory over Molly. :O

I love your Brynne btw. That tassel is STUNNING. So jealous!


----------



## frivofrugalista

crafty_yogi said:


> Thank you! I didn't know I'd fall in love with Rory as much as I have. I must be one of the very few people who prefers Rory over Molly. :O
> 
> I love your Brynne btw. That tassel is STUNNING. So jealous!



I actually prefer Rory too  My sister took my black Rory but at least she uses it everyday!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today! Black Rhyder -


----------



## lurkernomore

crafty_yogi said:


> My beloved Cognac Rory and I are counting down the seconds to quitting time!



she looks ready to go! This is one of my favorite Coach browns


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Black Rhyder -




I wouldn't mess with you when you are carrying her - she is one bad-a** bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I wouldn't mess with you when you are carrying her - she is one bad-a** bag!


 

LOL!!! She is !!!!!!


----------



## QueenLouis




----------



## stardustgirl

Snooooopy!   That's a nice group.

It seems a lot of us are having our bag choices limited by all this rain. My canvas tattoo tote has been my companion for the last week due to daily downpours. We're not talking gentle sprinkles, we're talking carwash. :rain:


----------



## frivofrugalista

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3059374



Pretty!


----------



## hipchick66

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3059374




Love the Snoopy group!


----------



## lurkernomore

Mariquel said:


> Great summer color!  I have the matching wristlet somewhere, since you brought it to mind I'll have to look for it.



Thanks! and this happens to me all of the time. I see something posted, like it, and realize I have it!


----------



## lurkernomore

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3059374



the leather looks awesome on your tote!


----------



## lurkernomore

did a quick outlet run with my large denim siggy Zoe. Nothing at Coach for me today, but I found a bathing suit that I actually like on sale at Bloomies - with an extra 40% off


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> did a quick outlet run with my large denim siggy Zoe. Nothing at Coach for me today, but I found a bathing suit that I actually like on sale at Bloomies - with an extra 40% off


 
One that I regret selling ;( UGHHHHHHH


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> One that I regret selling ;( UGHHHHHHH



bummer! she was one of our many "twins"


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> bummer! she was one of our many "twins"


 

They went back a long way  as twins


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> did a quick outlet run with my large denim siggy Zoe. Nothing at Coach for me today, but I found a bathing suit that I actually like on sale at Bloomies - with an extra 40% off



I actually was gonna do a run through... Lol....
Nothing new there??


----------



## QueenLouis

lurkernomore said:


> the leather looks awesome on your tote!




I cannot tell you how pleased I am with the quality of leather on this bag! It was meant to be my 3rd choice in case I couldn't get the Snoopy bags I really wanted, but once I saw the leather in person, it was LOVE!


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> I actually was gonna do a run through... Lol....
> Nothing new there??



nothing new...always fun to look, though!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Black Rhyder -




Can't go wrong with a Rhyder.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Can't go wrong with a Rhyder.


 

Aint that the truth


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> The coral is pretty.I had a hard time deciding but loved the watercolor lagoon the most!
> 
> 
> 
> I am enjoying my summer vacation as you can see!


My daughter's favorite color is coral. She was with me when I picked it out so I was probably influenced. I almost always pick blues and greens. 


Mariquel said:


> Great summer color!  I have the matching wristlet somewhere, since you brought it to mind I'll have to look for it.


Funny you mention it! I had the Lagoon wristlet too but I can't find it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Black Rhyder -



Great bag!



QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3059374



Love the "group"



lurkernomore said:


> did a quick outlet run with my large denim siggy Zoe. Nothing at Coach for me today, but I found a bathing suit that I actually like on sale at Bloomies - with an extra 40% off



This is so cute~


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Great bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the "group"
> 
> 
> 
> This is so cute~


 

Thank you!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> nothing new...always fun to look, though!



Came, saw, left. Nothing much...


----------



## rbleather

crafty_yogi said:


> My beloved Cognac Rory and I are counting down the seconds to quitting time!



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## neonbright

I will be carrying this tomorrow, I needed something brighten up my day.  I have been sick in the bed for the last 3 days and now back to work tomorrow.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

neonbright said:


> I will be carrying this tomorrow, I needed something brighten up my day.  I have been sick in the bed for the last 3 days and now back to work tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3059892



LOVE your Kristin! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Mariquel

whateve said:


> My daughter's favorite color is coral. She was with me when I picked it out so I was probably influenced. I almost always pick blues and greens.
> 
> Funny you mention it! I had the Lagoon wristlet too but I can't find it!



When that happens to me quite often I find that I left it in a previous purse because I didn't take time to empty out all my receipts.


----------



## crafty_yogi

lurkernomore said:


> she looks ready to go! This is one of my favorite Coach browns






rbleather said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you both!


----------



## westvillage

neonbright said:


> I will be carrying this tomorrow, I needed something brighten up my day.  I have been sick in the bed for the last 3 days and now back to work tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3059892



 Love your  Kristin. It's the bag that brought me back to Coach.


----------



## neonbright

iNeedCoffee said:


> LOVE your Kristin! She's gorgeous!




Thank you.


----------



## neonbright

westvillage said:


> Love your  Kristin. It's the bag that brought me back to Coach.


 

I feel the same way too.


----------



## lurkernomore

neonbright said:


> I will be carrying this tomorrow, I needed something brighten up my day.  I have been sick in the bed for the last 3 days and now back to work tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3059892



Keep her where you can see her, and she can cheer you up! Good news - it is Friday so hopefully you have the weekend off!


----------



## lurkernomore

Don't need to carry a lot so just using a wristlet today!


----------



## Mariquel

neonbright said:


> I will be carrying this tomorrow, I needed something brighten up my day.  I have been sick in the bed for the last 3 days and now back to work tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3059892



Ah, Kristin......I have such a fondness for this line.  Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> Don't need to carry a lot so just using a wristlet today!


I love this wristlet! Once I bought it on ebay with another purse but the purse was in such horrible shape that I had to return both pieces. I really wanted to keep it.


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Don't need to carry a lot so just using a wristlet today!



Ha-ha...great minds. OK...it's the app for the sideways pix!! It's straight on in gallery.


----------



## suetheshopper

suetheshopper said:


> Ha-ha...great minds. OK...it's the app for the sideways pix!! It's straight on in gallery.



It looked sideways, but posted straight. I give up!


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> I love this wristlet! Once I bought it on ebay with another purse but the purse was in such horrible shape that I had to return both pieces. I really wanted to keep it.


thanks - they still show up on ebay



suetheshopper said:


> Ha-ha...great minds. OK...it's the app for the sideways pix!! It's straight on in gallery.



cousins!


----------



## Iamminda

Chalk Dakotah today.   Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3060859
> 
> 
> Chalk Dakotah today.   Happy Friday everyone.


Pretty! I love the fringe and feather and the monochromatic-ness!


----------



## whateve

I'm carrying this bright ball of fun! Red orange pebbled Legacy drawstring with my new fish fob. I told DH I love it even if it is orange. He said "that isn't orange. I don't know what color it is, but it isn't orange!"


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3060859
> 
> 
> Chalk Dakotah today.   Happy Friday everyone.



this is so nice~


----------



## HesitantShopper

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this bright ball of fun! Red orange pebbled Legacy drawstring with my new fish fob. I told DH I love it even if it is orange. He said "that isn't orange. I don't know what color it is, but it isn't orange!"



how pretty! love this.. great fob too. Looks so soft.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> Don't need to carry a lot so just using a wristlet today!



so cute!



suetheshopper said:


> Ha-ha...great minds. OK...it's the app for the sideways pix!! It's straight on in gallery.



nice combos there.


----------



## stardustgirl

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this bright ball of fun! Red orange pebbled Legacy drawstring with my new fish fob. I told DH I love it even if it is orange. He said "that isn't orange. I don't know what color it is, but it isn't orange!"



It looks so summery! Love the fish fob; it really does belong on that bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3060859
> 
> 
> Chalk Dakotah today.   Happy Friday everyone.


Beautiful!


----------



## frivofrugalista

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this bright ball of fun! Red orange pebbled Legacy drawstring with my new fish fob. I told DH I love it even if it is orange. He said "that isn't orange. I don't know what color it is, but it isn't orange!"



Definitely  one of my favourite bags!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Pretty! I love the fringe and feather and the monochromatic-ness!



Thanks--I like your draw string bag and the fob is so cute.  That leather looks so good.



HesitantShopper said:


> this is so nice~



Thank you.



frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks--I keep going back to this one.


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3060859
> 
> 
> Chalk Dakotah today.   Happy Friday everyone.



I love when you first look, she looks subtle, and then you see the rest of her...and she isn't subtle at all!


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this bright ball of fun! Red orange pebbled Legacy drawstring with my new fish fob. I told DH I love it even if it is orange. He said "that isn't orange. I don't know what color it is, but it isn't orange!"




okay - now you are _making_ me pull out my drawstring for tomorrow


----------



## ZSP

frivofrugalista said:


> It's rained on pebble drawstring so had to move into Lady Brynne...



Holy Smoke!  I've never seen or heard of this lovely bag!  Wow, just wow!  Do you mind sharing the style number?


----------



## frivofrugalista

ZSP said:


> Holy Smoke!  I've never seen or heard of this lovely bag!  Wow, just wow!  Do you mind sharing the style number?


It's 15550, it came in a few colours and I'm still wanting the raisin colour. Happy hunting!


----------



## ZSP

neonbright said:


> I will be carrying this tomorrow, I needed something brighten up my day.  I have been sick in the bed for the last 3 days and now back to work tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3059892



Beautiful bag.  I've been stuck in my Kristin Denim Dome satchel for more than a month now...just can't bear to leave quite yet.  lol


----------



## Cyra

whateve said:


> All ready for the Fourth!



Such a pretty red!!


----------



## Cyra

whateve said:


> I carried this cutie today. I guess I've gotten over my fear of white bags. My son told me I only needed one bag. I told him that obviously that wasn't true since I couldn't carry a white bag every day. DH said, "yes, you wouldn't want to be caught with it after Labor Day!"



Love these colors, the blue is perfect and the fob!


----------



## Cyra

frivofrugalista said:


> It's rained on pebble drawstring so had to move into Lady Brynne...



Very nice and love the lush tassel!


----------



## Cyra

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3060859
> 
> 
> Chalk Dakotah today.   Happy Friday everyone.



Love the Dakotah's, the chalk color and feather fob!


----------



## Cyra

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this bright ball of fun! Red orange pebbled Legacy drawstring with my new fish fob. I told DH I love it even if it is orange. He said "that isn't orange. I don't know what color it is, but it isn't orange!"



The color is perfection, and the fish fob too! :buttercup:


----------



## frivofrugalista

Cyra said:


> Very nice and love the lush tassel!



Thanks


----------



## gr8onteej

Today Pink Daily is making her debut.  It's Pink at the Park day.


----------



## lurkernomore

gr8onteej said:


> Today Pink Daily is making her debut.  It's Pink at the Park day.
> View attachment 3061411



very pretty! and, I used to have a comforter that matches your pillows


----------



## lurkernomore

Due to all of the enabling in this thread, I took ms xl eggplant drawstring out for a ride today.  
Sadly, check out the Foach crossbody in the background. The thing that I don't get is the outlet is less than ten minutes away....


----------



## gr8onteej

lurkernomore said:


> very pretty! and, I used to have a comforter that matches your pillows




Thanks.  I have the comforter too


----------



## Iamminda

Cyra said:


> Love the Dakotah's, the chalk color and feather fob!



Thanks -- it was the feather that first drew me to this bag.



lurkernomore said:


> I love when you first look, she looks subtle, and then you see the rest of her...and she isn't subtle at all!



Thanks -- I like your eggplant drawstring.  now I want one after seeing all the ones here


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my New Willis bags today.


----------



## suetheshopper

Today's combo.


----------



## hipchick66

suetheshopper said:


> Today's combo.




So pretty and summery!


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> Due to all of the enabling in this thread, I took ms xl eggplant drawstring out for a ride today.
> Sadly, check out the Foach crossbody in the background. The thing that I don't get is the outlet is less than ten minutes away....



Ahhh eggplant! Yummy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> Today Pink Daily is making her debut.  It's Pink at the Park day.
> View attachment 3061411



Pretty pink, perfect~



lurkernomore said:


> Due to all of the enabling in this thread, I took ms xl eggplant drawstring out for a ride today.
> Sadly, check out the Foach crossbody in the background. The thing that I don't get is the outlet is less than ten minutes away....




Love this~ i neeed one lol


Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my New Willis bags today.



This is so nice... i really like these bags.



suetheshopper said:


> Today's combo.



How summery~


----------



## gr8onteej

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty pink, perfect~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this~ i neeed one lol
> 
> 
> This is so nice... i really like these bags.
> 
> 
> 
> How summery~




Thanks!


----------



## whateve

HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty! love this.. great fob too. Looks so soft.





stardustgirl said:


> It looks so summery! Love the fish fob; it really does belong on that bag.





frivofrugalista said:


> Definitely  one of my favourite bags!





Iamminda said:


> Thanks--I like your draw string bag and the fob is so cute.  That leather looks so good.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> okay - now you are _making_ me pull out my drawstring for tomorrow


 We just keep enabling each other!


Cyra said:


> Such a pretty red!!





Cyra said:


> Love these colors, the blue is perfect and the fob!





Cyra said:


> The color is perfection, and the fish fob too! :buttercup:


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

gr8onteej said:


> Today Pink Daily is making her debut.  It's Pink at the Park day.
> View attachment 3061411


Perfect bag and fob combination, and such a pretty shade of pink!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Tatum.


----------



## quinna

lurkernomore said:


> Due to all of the enabling in this thread, I took ms xl eggplant drawstring out for a ride today.
> Sadly, check out the Foach crossbody in the background. The thing that I don't get is the outlet is less than ten minutes away....



I need find one of these. Love it!


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Today's combo.



love it - hope you went somewhere fun! Tomorrow is supposed to be in the 90's!


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Ahhh eggplant! Yummy!



thanks - the cashier complimented me on her as I was checking out



quinna said:


> I need find one of these. Love it!



I believe you are the ebay queen? If anyone can find a poorly listed, I bet you can!


----------



## lurkernomore

MiaBorsa said:


> Tatum.



cousins - I have the teal! Don't you love this bag? Enjoy!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> love it - hope you went somewhere fun! Tomorrow is supposed to be in the 90's!


Quick dinner at the 99. Then, saw Ted 2. Funny!! Yup, hot tomorrow. Coming to your pool[emoji2]


----------



## Molly0

MiaBorsa said:


> Tatum.



So cute!


----------



## Molly0

I thrifted this little 'ole bag recently & I'm thinking she's kinda cute. She's just like new only missing the shoulder strap   that's OK with me tho' since I'd prefer to use her as a satchel anyway. Just a little leather conditioner & a charm added and she's good to go!


----------



## aubergined

Out with my new Rhyder in violet... Don't think I have ever cut the tags so quickly on anything!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

aubergined said:


> Out with my new Rhyder in violet... Don't think I have ever cut the tags so quickly on anything!



Beautiful! !
My order for this bag got canceled twice from SAS


----------



## Iamminda

aubergined said:


> Out with my new Rhyder in violet... Don't think I have ever cut the tags so quickly on anything!




Just gorgeous!   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## alansgail

Harley77 said:


> Beautiful! !
> My order for this bag got canceled twice from SAS


I feel you! I think my bag will be canceled again as well. Such a bummer when you're really looking forward to getting that special bag.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

alansgail said:


> I feel you! I think my bag will be canceled again as well. Such a bummer when you're really looking forward to getting that special bag.



Fingers crossed that you get your bag!! I seem to not have the best luck with coach lately


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Tatum.



fantastic details on this bag.



Molly0 said:


> I thrifted this little 'ole bag recently & I'm thinking she's kinda cute. She's just like new only missing the shoulder strap   that's OK with me tho' since I'd prefer to use her as a satchel anyway. Just a little leather conditioner & a charm added and she's good to go!




an Ashely satchel~ i have the same one used it for years then it somehow got adopted by my oldest daughter and is still going strong... mine has this lovely purple lining...

To bad about the shoulder strap, i wonder whether ebay may have one??



aubergined said:


> Out with my new Rhyder in violet... Don't think I have ever cut the tags so quickly on anything!



sweet~ this bag looks great in this color~


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. Large Chestnut Phoebe!


----------



## gr8onteej

whateve said:


> Perfect bag and fob combination, and such a pretty shade of pink!



Thank you!



aubergined said:


> Out with my new Rhyder in violet... Don't think I have ever cut the tags so quickly on anything!



One of my favorites.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Large Chestnut Phoebe!



Another favorite.


----------



## hipchick66

Bleeker Sullivan hobo in Pink Ruby on this hot and sunny Sunday


----------



## Molly0

HesitantShopper said:


> an Ashely satchel~ i have the same one used it for years then it somehow got adopted by my oldest daughter and is still going strong... mine has this lovely purple lining...
> 
> To bad about the shoulder strap, i wonder whether ebay may have one??
> ~



Thanks H S. I thought maybe it was an Ashley. Appears to be a Factory Bag, since the last part of the creed number begins with a "F".  I love that purple too. As luck would have it, my little astrology "Capricorn" charm is purple as well. . .   Yes, I'm looking everywhere I can think of for a strap. No luck yet tho'.


----------



## rbleather

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Large Chestnut Phoebe!



Love it!


----------



## Iamminda

hipchick66 said:


> Bleeker Sullivan hobo in Pink Ruby on this hot and sunny Sunday
> View attachment 3062319


So pretty!   I love the Sullivan hobo but don't have this color -- you are lucky to own it.


----------



## hipchick66

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!   I love the Sullivan hobo but don't have this color -- you are lucky to own it.




I feel lucky, found it on eBay, and the color is amazing!


----------



## Foz

MiaBorsa said:


> Tatum.



Beautiful bag,


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Large Chestnut Phoebe!



We are twins today! I've got my chestnut Phoebe out too!


----------



## aubergined

Iamminda said:


> Just gorgeous!   Congrats and enjoy!




Thanks!



Harley77 said:


> Beautiful! !
> 
> My order for this bag got canceled twice from SAS




Thanks! I got very lucky. A dear tpfer told me it was popping back up on the SAS last week. I wasn't able to checkout of the website and decided to call my store. They were able to locate one at another store.


----------



## pursecharm

hipchick66 said:


> Bleeker Sullivan hobo in Pink Ruby on this hot and sunny Sunday
> View attachment 3062319




I'm loving Pink Ruby, too!


----------



## hipchick66

pursecharm said:


> I'm loving Pink Ruby, too!


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> Tatum.



Just a grogeous bag and one of my favorites!  



aubergined said:


> Out with my new Rhyder in violet... Don't think I have ever cut the tags so quickly on anything!



Lovely!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Large Chestnut Phoebe!



Beautiful!  Love the large and really like those browns Coach used to do.


----------



## Cyra

MiaBorsa said:


> Tatum.




Wow!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lurkernomore said:


> cousins - I have the teal! Don't you love this bag? Enjoy!





Molly0 said:


> So cute!





HesitantShopper said:


> fantastic details on this bag.





Foz said:


> Beautiful bag,





eleanors36 said:


> Just a grogeous bag and one of my favorites!





Cyra said:


> Wow!



Thanks, everyone.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Large Chestnut Phoebe!



   SIGH.   So gawjus.


----------



## stardustgirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Tatum.



So pretty!



Molly0 said:


> I thrifted this little 'ole bag recently & I'm thinking she's kinda cute. She's just like new only missing the shoulder strap   that's OK with me tho' since I'd prefer to use her as a satchel anyway. Just a little leather conditioner & a charm added and she's good to go!



Lucky you!! I never seem to find things like that while thrifting, just beat-up siggies.



aubergined said:


> Out with my new Rhyder in violet... Don't think I have ever cut the tags so quickly on anything!



I love violet. I am wanting something in that color SO bad this fall.



hipchick66 said:


> Bleeker Sullivan hobo in Pink Ruby on this hot and sunny Sunday



That color is the perfect summer color!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Large Chestnut Phoebe!



That is a gorgeous bag - the color is so rich and beautiful.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Molly0 said:


> Thanks H S. I thought maybe it was an Ashley. Appears to be a Factory Bag, since the last part of the creed number begins with a "F".  I love that purple too. As luck would have it, my little astrology "Capricorn" charm is purple as well. . .   Yes, I'm looking everywhere I can think of for a strap. No luck yet tho'.



Mine is too but honestly it has been tops for quality as i said still going strong...  one of the good ones imo.



hipchick66 said:


> Bleeker Sullivan hobo in Pink Ruby on this hot and sunny Sunday
> View attachment 3062319



Love this~  I so want one... lol



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Large Chestnut Phoebe!



Nice~ these are great bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Mine is too but honestly it has been tops for quality as i said still going strong...  one of the good ones imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this~  I so want one... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nice~ these are great bags.



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

stardustgirl said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you!! I never seem to find things like that while thrifting, just beat-up siggies.
> 
> 
> 
> I love violet. I am wanting something in that color SO bad this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> That color is the perfect summer color!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a gorgeous bag - the color is so rich and beautiful.



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> SIGH.   So gawjus.



Thanks Boo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Just a grogeous bag and one of my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Love the large and really like those browns Coach used to do.



Thank you. She one of my fav


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> We are twins today! I've got my chestnut Phoebe out too!



Aww Twins


----------



## crafty_yogi

Breezy Sunday afternoon at the park for some Shakespeare with robin's egg blue Legacy Flight Bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

rbleather said:


> Love it!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

crafty_yogi said:


> Breezy Sunday afternoon at the park for some Shakespeare with robin's egg blue Legacy Flight Bag.


So pretty!   I didn't realize the flight bag came in this color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

crafty_yogi said:


> Breezy Sunday afternoon at the park for some Shakespeare with robin's egg blue Legacy Flight Bag.



THAT is adorable & i love the color~


----------



## Live It Up

I havent carried this bag in a while. My Madison E/W tote in black violet was the perfect choice for a movie date with my son.


----------



## crafty_yogi

HesitantShopper said:


> THAT is adorable & i love the color~





Iamminda said:


> So pretty!   I didn't realize the flight bag came in this color.



Thank you! I've only ever seen one other in this color so I never want to let this one go  

I really like the Legacy Flight Bag shape and size so I'm hoping to get more in other colors. So far I have this and the cognac. I'd love to get my hands on the lime/leaf green color someday.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Live It Up said:


> I havent carried this bag in a while. My Madison E/W tote in black violet was the perfect choice for a movie date with my son.



Nice bag! really like the color too.


----------



## lurkernomore

crafty_yogi said:


> Breezy Sunday afternoon at the park for some Shakespeare with robin's egg blue Legacy Flight Bag.




great pic ( and bag) - it looks like an ad!


----------



## lurkernomore

Live It Up said:


> I havent carried this bag in a while. My Madison E/W tote in black violet was the perfect choice for a movie date with my son.



love black violet - I have the Phoebe in bv, or this tote would be mine!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crafty_yogi said:


> Breezy Sunday afternoon at the park for some Shakespeare with robin's egg blue Legacy Flight Bag.


What a cute bag!!


----------



## StarBrown

crafty_yogi said:


> Breezy Sunday afternoon at the park for some Shakespeare with robin's egg blue Legacy Flight Bag.



Beautiful bag, such a fresh color.  

Now, can we talk about those strawberries...


----------



## StarBrown

Coach 6908 (I have no idea the style name), it's a small crossbody that holds just the essentials (phone, keys, cards, cash and 1 lip gloss). Perfect for an afternoon of thrifting and antiquing.


----------



## crafty_yogi

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cute bag!!





StarBrown said:


> Beautiful bag, such a fresh color.
> 
> Now, can we talk about those strawberries...



Thank you! 

Lol I would've saved you some strawberries but I ate them all in one sitting


----------



## crafty_yogi

StarBrown said:


> Coach 6908 (I have no idea the style name), it's a small crossbody that holds just the essentials (phone, keys, cards, cash and 1 lip gloss). Perfect for an afternoon of thrifting and antiquing.



Very cute! Sometimes the smaller bags just hit the perfect note, don't they?


----------



## Iamminda

StarBrown said:


> Coach 6908 (I have no idea the style name), it's a small crossbody that holds just the essentials (phone, keys, cards, cash and 1 lip gloss). Perfect for an afternoon of thrifting and antiquing.


I like this!  I could have used a cute bag like this when I recently went to a concert where they only allowed purses up to 4 in by 6 in big.


----------



## StarBrown

Iamminda said:


> I like this!  I could have used a cute bag like this when I recently went to a concert where they only allowed purses up to 4 in by 6 in big.



Wow!  So, they were measuring handbags... You have to tell me whose concert.  I am famous for loading up a duffle sac with contraband, just for concerts and festivals...


----------



## StarBrown

crafty_yogi said:


> Very cute! Sometimes the smaller bags just hit the perfect note, don't they?



Thanks!  What's so funny is, I carry this inside my purse and leave my purse in the trunk while I'm shopping.  I don't even know what most of that stuff in my main purse is, but I'm scared to leave home without it...


----------



## Iamminda

StarBrown said:


> Wow!  So, they were measuring handbags... You have to tell me whose concert.  I am famous for loading up a duffle sac with contraband, just for concerts and festivals...


They weren't measuring with a ruler but I saw an event staff person put his hand next to a Coach mini Bennett (?) and said it's bigger than his hand and must be checked in.   It was at the 1D concert that DD wanted to go to.


----------



## HesitantShopper

StarBrown said:


> Coach 6908 (I have no idea the style name), it's a small crossbody that holds just the essentials (phone, keys, cards, cash and 1 lip gloss). Perfect for an afternoon of thrifting and antiquing.



so cute! sounds perfect for that type of outing.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Still in my Classic Maddison(madison??) Satchel...


----------



## ledobe

My last coach bag ever. (Cuz I'm on a ban). E-W Legacy duffle in deep port with my packable tote in the background.
on my way back home from concert trip to Denver.


----------



## Iamminda

ledobe said:


> My last coach bag ever. (Cuz I'm on a ban). E-W Legacy duffle in deep port with my packable tote in the background.
> on my way back home from concert trip to Denver.
> 
> View attachment 3063868


That is so pretty!   I have it's big sister -- deep port regular duffle.   Hope you enjoyed your concert


----------



## sb2

ledobe said:


> My last coach bag ever. (Cuz I'm on a ban). E-W Legacy duffle in deep port with my packable tote in the background.
> on my way back home from concert trip to Denver.
> 
> View attachment 3063868


That is a great bag!  I have that one and a cognac one. It is a good size, holds quote a bit.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ledobe said:


> My last coach bag ever. (Cuz I'm on a ban). E-W Legacy duffle in deep port with my packable tote in the background.
> on my way back home from concert trip to Denver.
> 
> View attachment 3063868



so pretty! wish i could find some legacy pieces~


----------



## Limonata00

Going out for coffee with Sadie


----------



## pbnjam

ledobe said:


> My last coach bag ever. (Cuz I'm on a ban). E-W Legacy duffle in deep port with my packable tote in the background.
> on my way back home from concert trip to Denver.
> 
> View attachment 3063868




Twins! One of my favorites.


----------



## myluvofbags

Limonata00 said:


> Going out for coffee with Sadie
> View attachment 3064379



Beautiful.   I always thought that this bag is so elegant looking.


----------



## Limonata00

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful.   I always thought that this bag is so elegant looking.




Thank u! So surprised i found this at the premium outlets last year. [emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Limonata00 said:


> Going out for coffee with Sadie
> View attachment 3064379



how cute! love the turnlock. I had a dog named Sadie lol


----------



## lurkernomore

ledobe said:


> My last coach bag ever. (Cuz I'm on a ban). E-W Legacy duffle in deep port with my packable tote in the background.
> on my way back home from concert trip to Denver.
> 
> View attachment 3063868



A Coach regret for me - I really wish I owned one of these - they look like the perfect size bag!
Oh, and good luck with your ban, I can't even pretend to go on one


----------



## lurkernomore

Limonata00 said:


> Going out for coffee with Sadie
> View attachment 3064379




She looks like the perfect date!


----------



## lurkernomore

Accomplished a lot today with my parchment Isabelle before the rain came . She was a steal on ebay because she is missing the long strap, which I don't use anyway - I love how squishy she is


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> Accomplished a lot today with my parchment Isabelle before the rain came . She was a steal on ebay because she is missing the long strap, which I don't use anyway - I love how squishy she is



how pretty, def looks squishy~


----------



## ilikesunshine

lurkernomore said:


> Accomplished a lot today with my parchment Isabelle before the rain came . She was a steal on ebay because she is missing the long strap, which I don't use anyway - I love how squishy she is



She looks in great condition.


----------



## Iamminda

Pulled out my bright coral courtenay today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out my bright coral courtenay today!
> 
> View attachment 3064704




Love love this color!!! And the style - have it in black. Such a functional bag ... and I love the front pocket for my phone for easy access.


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out my bright coral courtenay today!
> 
> View attachment 3064704



This is a truly great coral shade!   So pretty.


----------



## Limonata00

HesitantShopper said:


> how cute! love the turnlock. I had a dog named Sadie lol




Im jealous. My bag and your dog has a cuter name than i do. LOL [emoji38]



lurkernomore said:


> She looks like the perfect date!




Thank u! She is!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Love love this color!!! And the style - have it in black. Such a functional bag ... and I love the front pocket for my phone for easy access.





myluvofbags said:


> This is a truly great coral shade!   So pretty.




Thanks so much!   Really like this bag -- wouldn't mind having a second one in another color


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out my bright coral courtenay today!
> 
> View attachment 3064704



So pretty! Love the color.


----------



## rbleather

lurkernomore said:


> Accomplished a lot today with my parchment Isabelle before the rain came . She was a steal on ebay because she is missing the long strap, which I don't use anyway - I love how squishy she is



Looks super soft,  and compliments your car's interior!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out my bright coral courtenay today!
> 
> View attachment 3064704



Nice bag~ 



Limonata00 said:


> Im jealous. My bag and your dog has a cuter name than i do. LOL [emoji38]



LOL! yeah, funny she always looked like a Sadie but this is years ago, she's been gone for ages.


----------



## Miats

What a beautiful Cortenay... I just love this style... I also have the same bag but in brown


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> So pretty! Love the color.





Miats said:


> What a beautiful Cortenay... I just love this style... I also have the same bag but in brown





HesitantShopper said:


> Nice bag~



Thanks very much!


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out my bright coral courtenay today!
> 
> View attachment 3064704



perfect summer day bag! I had one in marine in my hands at the outlet, put her down, and she was gone....rule #1 at the outlets - never put a bag down if you think you might want it


----------



## Inferknight

Limonata00 said:


> Going out for coffee with Sadie
> View attachment 3064379



Ooo so classy in black and gold!


----------



## Limonata00

Inferknight said:


> Ooo so classy in black and gold!




Thanks dear. Hopefully  next time i'll be able to have the courage to buy something more colorful. My choices are too safe. LOL


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miats said:


> What a beautiful Cortenay... I just love this style... I also have the same bag but in brown


Did they make Courtenay in cognac?


----------



## Miats

BeachBagGal said:


> Did they make Courtenay in cognac?



Yes they did, one of my favorite Coach bags... There is a pic of it..the colour is  a little lighter in real life .


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> perfect summer day bag! I had one in marine in my hands at the outlet, put her down, and she was gone....rule #1 at the outlets - never put a bag down if you think you might want it



Thanks.  I missed out on the courtenays when they were at the outlets -- finally found one at Macy's.   



Miats said:


> Yes they did, one of my favorite Coach bags... There is a pic of it..the colour is  a little lighter in real life .



That is pretty!  I don't have anything in cognac.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miats said:


> Yes they did, one of my favorite Coach bags... There is a pic of it..the colour is  a little lighter in real life .


Oh very nice! I guess I must haven't seen too many in cognac. I have cognac in the east/west duffle...such a nice classic color.


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> My last coach bag ever. (Cuz I'm on a ban). E-W Legacy duffle in deep port with my packable tote in the background.
> on my way back home from concert trip to Denver.
> 
> View attachment 3063868


It's a good bag to go out on! I don't have the nerve to say that anything I buy is the last one! Join us on ban island, which must really be a peninsula, judging by the amount of contraband that finds its way there!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out my bright coral courtenay today!
> 
> View attachment 3064704


I love this color! Sadly, I returned mine to Macy's when I got peony Isabelle.


Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  I missed out on the courtenays when they were at the outlets -- finally found one at Macy's.
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty!  I don't have anything in cognac.


You need something in cognac. It is so pretty! I love it and I'm not usually drawn to browns. But of course, I wouldn't want to enable.


----------



## whateve

I'm using a Coach fob on a Longchamps bag. This is one of my few non-Coach bags.


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> I'm using a Coach fob on a Longchamps bag. This is one of my few non-Coach bags.



very cool bag! I just loaded up my Le Pliage for a trip to Florida - LC makes some very different type bags.


----------



## Minne Bags

whateve said:


> I'm using a Coach fob on a Longchamps bag. This is one of my few non-Coach bags.




Nice bag and fob, whateve! You should post this over in the LC forum, too.


----------



## pbnjam

whateve said:


> I'm using a Coach fob on a Longchamps bag. This is one of my few non-Coach bags.




This is sooo pretty! The charm is perfect with this bag. I wish they still had this style.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I'm using a Coach fob on a Longchamps bag. This is one of my few non-Coach bags.


Very pretty -- I like the coral (?) trim and the fob looks great!  I didn't know longchamps makes bucket bags.


----------



## pbnjam

Miats said:


> Yes they did, one of my favorite Coach bags... There is a pic of it..the colour is  a little lighter in real life .




This looks gorgeous on you! Like the phone case too.


----------



## pbnjam

Minne Bags said:


> Nice bag and fob, whateve! You should post this over in the LC forum, too.




+1 I think they would appreciate seeing such a gorgeous bag over there. I know I would!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I love this color! Sadly, I returned mine to Macy's when I got peony Isabelle.
> 
> You need something in cognac. It is so pretty! I love it and I'm not usually drawn to browns. But of course, I wouldn't want to enable.


Thanks.  If something in cognac shows up on FOS, I am so breaking my ban.  Lol


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> very cool bag! I just loaded up my Le Pliage for a trip to Florida - LC makes some very different type bags.





Minne Bags said:


> Nice bag and fob, whateve! You should post this over in the LC forum, too.





pbnjam said:


> This is sooo pretty! The charm is perfect with this bag. I wish they still had this style.





Iamminda said:


> Very pretty -- I like the coral (?) trim and the fob looks great!  I didn't know longchamps makes bucket bags.





pbnjam said:


> +1 I think they would appreciate seeing such a gorgeous bag over there. I know I would!


Thank you! I didn't know Longchamps made anything other than Le Pliage for the longest time. The leather is so nice.

Thanks for the suggestion  - I posted it in the LC forum too.


----------



## Miats

pbnjam said:


> This looks gorgeous on you! Like the phone case too.



Thank you...it was my go to purse during colder months


----------



## HesitantShopper

whateve said:


> I'm using a Coach fob on a Longchamps bag. This is one of my few non-Coach bags.



Really nice! LC leather is so soft. I only own Nylon LP however.


----------



## spiritcakes

love my libge


----------



## myluvofbags

Taking my UV Molly out and about today.


----------



## Taxitina1530

Just got my new to me Metro.... Love love love her!


----------



## whateve

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice! LC leather is so soft. I only own Nylon LP however.


Thank you! I didn't know about their leather until I found this one.


----------



## whateve

spiritcakes said:


> View attachment 3066691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my libge


This is beautiful! I love the contrast trim.


----------



## Iamminda

spiritcakes said:


> View attachment 3066691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my libge



I like the navy with the cream color combo


----------



## Iamminda

Taxitina1530 said:


> Just got my new to me Metro.... Love love love her!



Pretty pink


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Taking my UV Molly out and about today.



UV is so pretty -- I like the fob too


----------



## myluvofbags

Taxitina1530 said:


> Just got my new to me Metro.... Love love love her!



Love the bright color and the scarf is a perfect touch!


----------



## myluvofbags

spiritcakes said:


> View attachment 3066691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my libge



The blue and white contrast is striking and beautiful


----------



## HesitantShopper

spiritcakes said:


> View attachment 3066691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my libge



Oh, so pretty!



myluvofbags said:


> Taking my UV Molly out and about today.



Really nice~ love the tassel and poofball~


----------



## HesitantShopper

whateve said:


> Thank you! I didn't know about their leather until I found this one.



they have great leather! I just wish they were not so $$$$$$ prices even went up here for the fall collections.


----------



## Cyra

whateve said:


> I'm using a Coach fob on a Longchamps bag. This is one of my few non-Coach bags.



That red fish drives me crazy, it is such a showstopper, lol!


----------



## Limonata00

Taking the kids to the groomers with my mini cora [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## whateve

HesitantShopper said:


> they have great leather! I just wish they were not so $$$$$$ prices even went up here for the fall collections.


They are pricey. I don't think I'll be adding another to my collection any time soon!


Cyra said:


> That red fish drives me crazy, it is such a showstopper, lol!


I got a really good deal on ebay! I hit that buy it now about 2 minutes after it was listed. I wish they still made fobs like this.


----------



## Limonata00

Taxitina1530 said:


> Just got my new to me Metro.... Love love love her!




So pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Limonata00 said:


> View attachment 3067376
> 
> Taking the kids to the groomers with my mini cora [emoji5]&#65039;




awe, so cute! 


whateve said:


> They are pricey. I don't think I'll be adding another to my collection any time soon!
> 
> .



My problem as well, even the nylon has jumped here due to our dollar value i imagine, it's just becoming too much, sadly.


----------



## mmgirl77

Carrying new to me Lindsey


----------



## quinna

Woven Sage today


----------



## BeachBagGal

Limonata00 said:


> View attachment 3067376
> 
> Taking the kids to the groomers with my mini cora [emoji5]&#65039;


That's so cute!! Love the plaid!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

mmgirl77 said:


> Carrying new to me Lindsey


Pretty pink pop!


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> Woven Sage today


Love this girl - nice!!


----------



## Caspin22

I'm still in my glam. I'll probably switch into a duffle tomorrow. Love this bag!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Today I carried this Soho Fletcher (sans hangtag cos it never came with one from thrifting) in dark navy while roaming around to find a charger at a reasonable price today.  I did find one anyway.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mmgirl77 said:


> Carrying new to me Lindsey



Very nice!



quinna said:


> Woven Sage today



nice details and color on this. 



Canderson22 said:


> I'm still in my glam. I'll probably switch into a duffle tomorrow. Love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3067850



Pretty!



tristaeliseh said:


> Today I carried this Soho Fletcher (sans hangtag cos it never came with one from thrifting) in dark navy while roaming around to find a charger at a reasonable price today.  I did find one anyway.



Really nice! I am using my re-do of the Madison satchel so vintage inspired lol


----------



## Sarah03

View attachment 3068061

Mint Duffle riding shotgun!


----------



## frivofrugalista

mmgirl77 said:


> Carrying new to me Lindsey


Love the HK fob on it. 


quinna said:


> Woven Sage today


Beauty! &#128525;


Canderson22 said:


> I'm still in my glam. I'll probably switch into a duffle tomorrow. Love this bag!
> View attachment 3067850


Can't go wrong with black beauty! 



tristaeliseh said:


> Today I carried this Soho Fletcher (sans hangtag cos it never came with one from thrifting) in dark navy while roaming around to find a charger at a reasonable price today.  I did find one anyway.



Beautiful classic bag!



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3068061
> 
> Mint Duffle riding shotgun!


The feather fob works perfect on it!


----------



## quinna

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3068061
> 
> Mint Duffle riding shotgun!



Gorgeous! Love it with the fob!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3068061
> 
> Mint Duffle riding shotgun!


Looks so pretty with the feather fob.   It looks great just sitting there against the dark interior of your car.


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3068061
> 
> Mint Duffle riding shotgun!




Very pretty! Looks like this fob will go well with a lot of bags! I just got one too.


----------



## pbnjam

mmgirl77 said:


> Carrying new to me Lindsey



Looks so pretty on you! Very cute charm!



quinna said:


> Woven Sage today




Gorgeous bag! You have quite the collection!


----------



## stardustgirl

mmgirl77 said:


> Carrying new to me Lindsey



Squee! So pretty! I love, love love that pink color and the Hello Kitty charm looks perfect on it. 



quinna said:


> Woven Sage today



That's a lovely bag!


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> The feather fob works perfect on it!



Thank you!  I'm loving it!



quinna said:


> Gorgeous! Love it with the fob!



Thank you!



Iamminda said:


> Looks so pretty with the feather fob.   It looks great just sitting there against the dark interior of your car.



Thank you!



pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! Looks like this fob will go well with a lot of bags! I just got one too.




Thank you!  Yes, I had to get this fob because it's really versatile. I'm happy you got one, too!!


----------



## Cyra

Limonata00 said:


> View attachment 3067376
> 
> Taking the kids to the groomers with my mini cora [emoji5]&#65039;



So classy!


----------



## Cyra

quinna said:


> Woven Sage today



Gorgeous soft blue!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## OllieO

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




Oh I love that borough!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




I love this color combo. It's so fun!


----------



## Mariquel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



That color-blocking is very chic, cfc!


----------



## daisyorange

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


very pretty. Envious


----------



## Nymeria1

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Gorgeous!  I love the Borough!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Ooo Mama love them B stripes!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


I really like this color combo!


----------



## crafty_yogi

quinna said:


> Woven Sage today



That is one gorgeous bag! Do you find it overly big at all?


----------



## crafty_yogi

mmgirl77 said:


> Carrying new to me Lindsey



Perfect backdrop color for Hello Kitty!


----------



## crafty_yogi

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3068061
> 
> Mint Duffle riding shotgun!



That mint color is so refreshing and summery! Love the feather fob too.


----------



## quinna

crafty_yogi said:


> That is one gorgeous bag! Do you find it overly big at all?



Thanks! For my size/stature it is a little big (and heavy), but I typicallly prefer larger bags. I'm 5' 1" and about 115. I do like the slightly smaller size of the Kristin "baby sage" that came out later, but I like this fully woven bag more which is why I deal with the large size. One other drawback for me is the fact that it drapes kind of strangely (even with a purse shaper) and it makes it difficult to zip open and shut quickly. Definitely wouldn't tolerate it as a daily bag.


----------



## crafty_yogi

quinna said:


> Thanks! For my size/stature it is a little big (and heavy), but I typicallly prefer larger bags. I'm 5' 1" and about 115. I do like the slightly smaller size of the Kristin "baby sage" that came out later, but I like this fully woven bag more which is why I deal with the large size. One other drawback for me is the fact that it drapes kind of strangely (even with a purse shaper) and it makes it difficult to zip open and shut quickly. Definitely wouldn't tolerate it as a daily bag.



Good to know. I like the look and have always wanted a Sage but still haven't ever seen one in person so I'm always curious to know from someone who has it. Thanks for sharing!

ETA: I like your Tardis too btw!


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with my periwinkle Dakotah.  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my periwinkle Dakotah.  Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3068936


Sooo pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my periwinkle Dakotah.  Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3068936


Gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> I love this color combo. It's so fun!





Mariquel said:


> That color-blocking is very chic, cfc!





daisyorange said:


> very pretty. Envious





Nymeria1 said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the Borough!





BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo Mama love them B stripes!





Iamminda said:


> I really like this color combo!



Thank you. This is my fav Borough!!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Sooo pretty!





frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks so much


----------



## aubergined

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my periwinkle Dakotah.  Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3068936




Love it!!


----------



## Iamminda

aubergined said:


> Love it!!


Thanks


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my periwinkle Dakotah.  Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3068936


So pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




Oh my goodness. I LOVE THIS SWAGGER!!  Green is so gorgeous. These babies need to go on sale soon. I need one.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


BAM color!!! Love it!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my periwinkle Dakotah.  Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3068936



Beautiful color and love the detailing!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Wow!   This is so pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful color and love the detailing!





whateve said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## yellowbernie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Gorgeous color, gorgeous bag.  Love it. Glad to see you posting.


----------



## Hobbsy

Dufflette. ..love this bag.


----------



## pursecharm

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




Super nice!


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> Dufflette. ..love this bag.



Very nice!  Finally saw this bag at Macy's -- like the way it slouches.


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> Very nice!  Finally saw this bag at Macy's -- like the way it slouches.



Thanks! I've been getting into shoulder bags lately versus satchels and it's been fun!


----------



## pbnjam

Hobbsy said:


> Dufflette. ..love this bag.


 
Love the feather fob on this bag! Very pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

pbnjam said:


> Love the feather fob on this bag! Very pretty!



&#9786; thank you!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



My dream B but I only found it in large. Sniff, sniff.


----------



## Humdebug

Hobbsy said:


> Dufflette. ..love this bag.



Lovely!! I have one in Saddle.


----------



## Hobbsy

Humdebug said:


> Lovely!! I have one in Saddle.



Thanks! I loved saddle too, it was a hard choice, congrats on getting a beauty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> Dufflette. ..love this bag.



Nice! love the look of this bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Oh my goodness. I LOVE THIS SWAGGER!!  Green is so gorgeous. These babies need to go on sale soon. I need one.





BeachBagGal said:


> BAM color!!! Love it!!





Iamminda said:


> Wow!   This is so pretty!





yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous color, gorgeous bag.  Love it. Glad to see you posting.





pursecharm said:


> Super nice!





carterazo said:


> My dream B but I only found it in large. Sniff, sniff.



Thanks yall. Color is amazing!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my periwinkle Dakotah.  Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3068936



how pretty!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



oh, great color!


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice! love the look of this bag!



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Great color combinations!



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3068061
> 
> Mint Duffle riding shotgun!



Luv the mint~


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Good for you!!!


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hobbsy said:


> Dufflette. ..love this bag.




Love the bag too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> oh, great color!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Good for you!!!



Thank you


----------



## gr8onteej

Sarah03 said:


> Oh my goodness. I LOVE THIS SWAGGER!!  Green is so gorgeous. These babies need to go on sale soon. I need one.




This bag was 65% off at L&T this past Thursday and Friday.


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




This green is so hot!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> This green is so hot!



Thanks G


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> Luv the mint~




Thank you!



gr8onteej said:


> This bag was 65% off at L&T this past Thursday and Friday.




Aah!  There are no L&T's in my state. 
I'll have to keep looking.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

She out again today!!!


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my periwinkle Dakotah.  Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3068936



Lovely bag!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



I love this green!  Almost got this Swagger.  So pretty!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She out again today!!!



Why not?  Beautiful.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Why not?  Beautiful.


 

Thanks E!!!!!


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> Dufflette. ..love this bag.



Good looking bag.  Like the fob on it.


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She out again today!!!


 


You must like her!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> You must like her!


 

S, I *love* her!!!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> S, I *love* her!!!!!


 


Cute...the green "love".  Good for you!


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She out again today!!!



Oh. &#128154;&#128154; That's just beautiful.  Congrats.


----------



## quinna

Loganberry soft B today


----------



## Hobbsy

quinna said:


> Loganberry soft B today



Such a pretty bag. I am cousins with vermillion.  &#10084;


----------



## gr8onteej

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aah!  There are no L&T's in my state.
> I'll have to keep looking.




Ohhh!  They seem to have one really good sale around this time every year.  Fortunately or unfortunately for me, there are 3 L&Ts within 15 miles of my house (two that I pass going to work).


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> S, I *love* her!!!!!




Seems like green swagger going to replace metallic rhyder as the favorite.


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Lovely bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this green!  Almost got this Swagger.  So pretty!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Loganberry soft B today


Gorgeous color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Oh. &#128154;&#128154; That's just beautiful.  Congrats.


Thank you. I really love it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Seems like green swagger going to replace metallic rhyder as the favorite.


Seems that way G. Lol


----------



## stardustgirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She out again today!!!



That is a BEAUTIFUL green! Lovely bag!



quinna said:


> Loganberry soft B today



Pretty! I want to reach through the screen and squish that leather


----------



## crazyforcoach09

stardustgirl said:


> That is a BEAUTIFUL green! Lovely bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! I want to reach through the screen and squish that leather


Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She out again today!!!



of coarse, she should be!


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> Loganberry soft B today



Great color~


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> of coarse, she should be!



Thank you


----------



## mmgirl77

Moved into large Sophia in peat/silver with new WHBM fob.


----------



## stardustgirl

mmgirl77 said:


> Moved into large Sophia in peat/silver with new WHBM fob.



Nice! Gosh, I miss the Sophia bags. They're perfect for me: not too big, not too tiny, easy to find my stuff, not too plain and not overly bling-y. *sigh*


----------



## _purseaddict_

quinna said:


> Loganberry soft B today




Such a nice bag!


----------



## lurkernomore

I have been away visiting family and finally getting caught up on my purse porn fix - thanks everyone for sharing - gorgeous bags, as always!


----------



## _purseaddict_

mmgirl77 said:


> Moved into large Sophia in peat/silver with new WHBM fob.




The leather looks delicious.


----------



## Limonata00

Errands day today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ps. I dont know what the name of the bag is.. Can anyone help?


----------



## _purseaddict_

Limonata00 said:


> Errands day today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071399
> 
> 
> Ps. I dont know what the name of the bag is.. Can anyone help?




Nice bag. But what caught my eyes was the shiny bag charm! What bag charm is that?


----------



## Limonata00

_purseaddict_ said:


> Nice bag. But what caught my eyes was the shiny bag charm! What bag charm is that?




It's a minnie mouse bag charm i got from disney. Hehe [emoji7] so cute right?


----------



## _purseaddict_

Limonata00 said:


> It's a minnie mouse bag charm i got from disney. Hehe [emoji7] so cute right?
> 
> View attachment 3071591




Absolutely [emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Lilly


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Limonata00 said:


> Errands day today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071399
> 
> 
> Ps. I dont know what the name of the bag is.. Can anyone help?



I'm not 100% on this, but I want to say it is part of the Taylor line. I'm not sure of the exact name though, sorry.
ETA: I believe it may be a Bette. Is she a mini/smaller bag?


----------



## HesitantShopper

mmgirl77 said:


> Moved into large Sophia in peat/silver with new WHBM fob.




Very nice!


Limonata00 said:


> Errands day today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071399
> 
> 
> Ps. I dont know what the name of the bag is.. Can anyone help?



SO cute! perfect summer companion. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Lilly



Great color~


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> SO cute! perfect summer companion.
> 
> 
> 
> Great color~


 
Thank you


----------



## Sarah03

View attachment 3071732

Rhyder 24


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3071732
> 
> Rhyder 24


 

So cute... I love the Rhyder


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Lilly


 
Another beauty in a bright color!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3071732
> 
> Rhyder 24


 
Very pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Another beauty in a bright color!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Limonata00

iNeedCoffee said:


> I'm not 100% on this, but I want to say it is part of the Taylor line. I'm not sure of the exact name though, sorry.
> ETA: I believe it may be a Bette. Is she a mini/smaller bag?




Oh my gosh! You are so right! I googled it and it came up as Coach Taylor Leather Bette Mini. She is a mini and does has a strap for a crossbody option. Now i know  i never paid attention to the names until i joined TPF. Thank you so much girl!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3071732
> 
> Rhyder 24



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## OllieO

Another Lilly out and about today!


----------



## OllieO

mmgirl77 said:


> Moved into large Sophia in peat/silver with new WHBM fob.



Sophia is one of my all time favorites. Very pretty!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Lilly



Twins!  Sort of.  Lol



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3071732
> 
> Rhyder 24



Pretty color!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Lilly



She deserves her own seat!



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3071732
> 
> Rhyder 24



love the teal!



OllieO said:


> Another Lilly out and about today!



Love how she can be dressed up or down!


----------



## lurkernomore

large canary Phoebe keeping me company today. She could be in my top  5 favorite Coach bags!


----------



## OllieO

lurkernomore said:


> large canary Phoebe keeping me company today. She could be in my top  5 favorite Coach bags!




Love that shade of yellow.....so pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> large canary phoebe keeping me company today. She could be in my top  5 favorite coach bags!


 yummmie


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3071732
> 
> Rhyder 24



what a great color!



OllieO said:


> Another Lilly out and about today!



wonderful shimmer on this!



lurkernomore said:


> large canary Phoebe keeping me company today. She could be in my top  5 favorite Coach bags!



nice shade probably the only shade i can tolerate yellow in lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Black Dufflette.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

miaborsa said:


> black dufflette.


 
cutttte mb


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> cutttte mb



Thanks, chickie!!   I'm trying not to buy the denim color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, chickie!!   I'm trying not to buy the denim color.


 

I have this in the MINI in the denim and I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Black Dufflette.


Very pretty!  I would like the denim one but there are no Dillard's around my area.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Limonata00 said:


> Oh my gosh! You are so right! I googled it and it came up as Coach Taylor Leather Bette Mini. She is a mini and does has a strap for a crossbody option. Now i know  i never paid attention to the names until i joined TPF. Thank you so much girl!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



You are most welcome! Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## mmgirl77

stardustgirl said:


> Nice! Gosh, I miss the Sophia bags. They're perfect for me: not too big, not too tiny, easy to find my stuff, not too plain and not overly bling-y. *sigh*


 


Me too


----------



## lurkernomore

OllieO said:


> Love that shade of yellow.....so pretty!


Thanks!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> yummmie


Thanks - I  her


----------



## lurkernomore

MiaBorsa said:


> Black Dufflette.




okay - I might _need_ this


----------



## Mariquel

Limonata00 said:


> It's a minnie mouse bag charm i got from disney. Hehe [emoji7] so cute right?
> 
> View attachment 3071591



That's darling........I want that!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Lilly



Nice and chewy.......I want that too!


----------



## Mariquel

OllieO said:


> Another Lilly out and about today!



Another gorgeous Lilly!  Wish I had been able to hunt one of these down when they were in the outlets.



lurkernomore said:


> large canary Phoebe keeping me company today. She could be in my top  5 favorite Coach bags!



So soft and pretty-looking!  If I ever bought a yellow purse, this would be it.


----------



## OllieO

Mariquel said:


> Another gorgeous Lilly!  Wish I had been able to hunt one of these down when they were in the outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Black Dufflette.



Love this! really like the shape to this, great wallet as well.


----------



## Iamminda

My parchment duffle today


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> My parchment duffle today
> View attachment 3073056




love parchment! and duffles, too


----------



## lurkernomore

out with my chambray Cooper today. she is nicely trained - her sides are perfect now.


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> out with my chambray Cooper today. she is nicely trained - her sides are perfect now.


Lovely!  Chambray is such a pretty color.


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> out with my chambray Cooper today. she is nicely trained - her sides are perfect now.



Very nice! I still have my parchment perf and peach rose in the closet...


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Lovely!  Chambray is such a pretty color.


Thanks!



suetheshopper said:


> Very nice! I still have my parchment perf and peach rose in the closet...


Get them out and let them play!


----------



## QueenLouis

Iamminda said:


> My parchment duffle today
> View attachment 3073056




Gotta love a duffle!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Iamminda said:


> My parchment duffle today
> View attachment 3073056




So nice. May I know how much is that bag and if it is still available in Coach store?


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Using my Parker python for my birthday dinner outing. ( we had to stop and get hubby some pants...haha) and here's my vroom vroom too.


----------



## _purseaddict_

iNeedCoffee said:


> Using my Parker python for my birthday dinner outing. ( we had to stop and get hubby some pants...haha) and here's my vroom vroom too.




Happy Birthday!  Sexy vroom vroom for a sexy lady like u. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariquel

iNeedCoffee said:


> Using my Parker python for my birthday dinner outing. ( we had to stop and get hubby some pants...haha) and here's my vroom vroom too.



Great birthday present!  You look great, enjoy your dinner!


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> love parchment! and duffles, too



Thank you.



QueenLouis said:


> Gotta love a duffle!



Thanks!  I love them duffles too!  



_purseaddict_ said:


> So nice. May I know how much is that bag and if it is still available in Coach store?



Thanks.  Coach stopped making these around the end of 2013 although you can still find them on ebay, etc.  Retail price was $348.  I got mine at the outlet for about $110 two years ago.


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Using my Parker python for my birthday dinner outing. ( we had to stop and get hubby some pants...haha) and here's my vroom vroom too.


What a beautiful car and purse!   And you look great in that maxi (or jumpsuit).  enjoy your special dinner!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Get them out and let them play!


We should have a play date![emoji1]


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> Using my Parker python for my birthday dinner outing. ( we had to stop and get hubby some pants...haha) and here's my vroom vroom too.




Perfect birthday gift...you and your car look perfect together - Happy Birthday


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. Ms Mushroom Woven Caroline!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Ms Mushroom Woven Caroline!!!!



how pretty! great color too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty! great color too.


 Thank you - she is such a BEAST but so prudy!!!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> My parchment duffle today
> View attachment 3073056



Sharp! love the tassel and shape of the bag. 



lurkernomore said:


> out with my chambray Cooper today. she is nicely trained - her sides are perfect now.




Pretty color, love the slouch.. looks perfect!


iNeedCoffee said:


> Using my Parker python for my birthday dinner outing. ( we had to stop and get hubby some pants...haha) and here's my vroom vroom too.



Pretty on everything!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Ms Mushroom Woven Caroline!!!!



beeeeuuuteeeful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> beeeeuuuteeeful!


 Thanks L  You know my love for Carolines


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Ms Mushroom Woven Caroline!!!!


 
Pretty, pretty!


----------



## shillinggirl88

iNeedCoffee said:


> Using my Parker python for my birthday dinner outing. ( we had to stop and get hubby some pants...haha) and here's my vroom vroom too.


 


Awesome picture!  You look great and so does your car


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Pretty, pretty!


 
thank you and she even lovely without the hangtags


----------



## OllieO

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Ms Mushroom Woven Caroline!!!!




Beautiful!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> thank you and she even lovely without the hangtags


 

VERY FUNNY!  Will you ever let me live that one down? I would say NO!  JK


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> VERY FUNNY!  Will you ever let me live that one down? I would say NO!  JK


 

LOLOLOL I had to - that was JUST FOR YOU GF!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OllieO said:


> Beautiful!


 

Thanks O...


----------



## Nymeria1

iNeedCoffee said:


> Using my Parker python for my birthday dinner outing. ( we had to stop and get hubby some pants...haha) and here's my vroom vroom too.



Beautiful picture!  You all look great:  your outfit, bag, and awesome car!! Happy birthday!


----------



## Nymeria1

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Ms Mushroom Woven Caroline!!!!



Stunning bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nymeria1 said:


> Stunning bag!


 Thank you !!!


----------



## Caspin22

Leather Glam in Camellia Pink gets to come out for the first time today.


----------



## tonij2000

iNeedCoffee said:


> Using my Parker python for my birthday dinner outing. ( we had to stop and get hubby some pants...haha) and here's my vroom vroom too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Using my Parker python for my birthday dinner outing. ( we had to stop and get hubby some pants...haha) and here's my vroom vroom too.


LOVE it!!! Hawt hawt!!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Carried this thrifted baby yesterday and today while running around.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Leather Glam in Camellia Pink gets to come out for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 3073813



Such great shimmer to this bag. 



tristaeliseh said:


> Carried this thrifted baby yesterday and today while running around.



Cute! a nice find.


----------



## _purseaddict_

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Ms Mushroom Woven Caroline!!!!




Very nice design and I love the colour too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Closet dive!!   Madison Cafe Carryall in silt.


----------



## _purseaddict_

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive!!   Madison Cafe Carryall in silt.




So beautiful.


----------



## whateve

I'm carrying this cutie! Near vintage Sonoma small flap natural grain.


----------



## MiaBorsa

_purseaddict_ said:


> So beautiful.



Thanks!


----------



## Caspin22

Lacquer Blue Phoebe is getting the love today.


----------



## lurkernomore

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive!!   Madison Cafe Carryall in silt.



love the silt color! Don't you love shopping the closet?


----------



## lurkernomore

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this cutie! Near vintage Sonoma small flap natural grain.



this looks like a fun bag to carry!


----------



## lurkernomore

Canderson22 said:


> Lacquer Blue Phoebe is getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 3075178



Gotta love Phoebe!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

lurkernomore said:


> Perfect birthday gift...you and your car look perfect together - Happy Birthday





HesitantShopper said:


> Sharp! love the tassel and shape of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty color, love the slouch.. looks perfect!
> 
> 
> Pretty on everything!





shillinggirl88 said:


> Awesome picture!  You look great and so does your car





Nymeria1 said:


> Beautiful picture!  You all look great:  your outfit, bag, and awesome car!! Happy birthday!





tonij2000 said:


>





BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE it!!! Hawt hawt!!



Thanks very much, everyone!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lurkernomore said:


> love the silt color! Don't you love shopping the closet?



   Thanks!!


----------



## QueenLouis

iNeedCoffee said:


> Using my Parker python for my birthday dinner outing. ( we had to stop and get hubby some pants...haha) and here's my vroom vroom too.


 
Is this one of those things where you just stand in front of someone else's spectacular car?? LOL


Gorgeous bag, dress and car!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

QueenLouis said:


> Is this one of those things where you just stand in front of someone else's spectacular car?? LOL
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag, dress and car!



Thanks! Hahaha...I should have done that and saved myself some money.


----------



## eleanors36

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this cutie! Near vintage Sonoma small flap natural grain.



Love this!



Canderson22 said:


> Lacquer Blue Phoebe is getting the love today.
> 
> View attachment 3075178



Of course!  What a classic.


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> Using my Parker python for my birthday dinner outing. ( we had to stop and get hubby some pants...haha) and here's my vroom vroom too.



Looks great with the car!!


----------



## lurkernomore

grey birch Kelsey kept me company today.


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> grey birch Kelsey kept me company today.


Nice!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

lurkernomore said:


> grey birch Kelsey kept me company today.



So pretty! I never have gotten a grey bag, but if I do, it will be a grey birch. I also love the lining color. She's the large Kelsey, right?


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Nice!!


Thanks! Have you stopped by the outlet yet to fondle all of those SLG'S?


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> grey birch Kelsey kept me company today.


So pretty and love the purple lining!


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> So pretty! I never have gotten a grey bag, but if I do, it will be a grey birch. I also love the lining color. She's the large Kelsey, right?




Thanks! This is the original Kelsey, so no,  I consider her a small bag. 
But I do love the color, too!


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty and love the purple lining!



Thanks, and I love looking at the lining - I think that is why I leave my bags open in the car. My favorite color lining is that darkish purpley-blue color....


----------



## CoachMaven

My Nude Colorblock Swagger. I really love this satchel!


----------



## lurkernomore

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3076043
> 
> My Nude Colorblock Swagger. I really love this satchel!




Pretty! And she is rocking those shades


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks! Have you stopped by the outlet yet to fondle all of those SLG'S[emoji14]?


I went the other day. Like the rose gold in something, just not sure yet. Saw lots of green stuff/your wallet. The chalk mini Crosby was my present to me)).


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> grey birch Kelsey kept me company today.



Nice.  I like the purple lining inside.  



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3076043
> 
> My Nude Colorblock Swagger. I really love this satchel!



Looks so cool with the shades!   I have her little sister (27) and love it too,


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## grannytoabbi

I finally got my apricot carrie out wed. and wore it.  I love and it's so comfortable to wear.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




Ummm that color!!! YES mama!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> grey birch Kelsey kept me company today.



Nice, great color.. i was looking at this style today.. but in purple and that new green!



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3076043
> 
> My Nude Colorblock Swagger. I really love this satchel!



Pretty! love the swaggers...


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Great color!



grannytoabbi said:


> I finally got my apricot carrie out wed. and wore it.  I love and it's so comfortable to wear.



Pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!





grannytoabbi said:


> I finally got my apricot carrie out wed. and wore it.  I love and it's so comfortable to wear.




Gorgeous colors, ladies!


----------



## grannytoabbi

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous colors, ladies!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Ummm that color!!! YES mama!!!!





HesitantShopper said:


> Great color!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous colors, ladies!



Thanks ladies


----------



## Hollie91999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



LOVE!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hollie91999 said:


> LOVE!!!



 Thank you!!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



love the color! was this your bday date bag?


----------



## lurkernomore

grannytoabbi said:


> I finally got my apricot carrie out wed. and wore it.  I love and it's so comfortable to wear.


so pretty - enjoy!


----------



## katev

grannytoabbi said:


> I finally got my apricot carrie out wed. and wore it.  I love and it's so comfortable to wear.




That bag is beautiful and the color is gorgeous!


----------



## katev

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




Such a beautiful blue color and I love the whipstitch detailing!


----------



## katev

lurkernomore said:


> grey birch Kelsey kept me company today.




Such a gorgeous, classic bag!


----------



## katev

CoachMaven said:


> My Nude Colorblock Swagger. I really love this satchel!




That is so stylish and beautiful!


----------



## QueenLouis

I've always wondered why this isn't a sticky thread.


----------



## katev

My bag is going to look small and plain next to all these gorgeous beauties, but I love her anyway because she is so comfortable and practical.

This is weekend for our local County Fair and I have been sporting my Kristin crossbody 45128 SV BK with built-in wallet. It is lightweight and hands-free and I love the pretty blue lining, too!

The pics below are old (you can tell by the flip phone!) but you can see that this bag does a great job of organizing and holding all the essentials, and my sunglasses fit inside it too!


----------



## pbnjam

katev said:


> My bag is going to look small and plain next to all these gorgeous beauties, but I love her anyway because she is so comfortable and practical.
> 
> This is weekend for our local County Fair and I have been sporting my Kristin crossbody 45128 SV BK with built-in wallet. It is lightweight and hands-free and I love the pretty blue lining, too!
> 
> The pics below are old (you can tell by the flip phone!) but you can see that this bag does a great job of organizing and holding all the essentials, and my sunglasses fit inside it too!




Very pretty! Love that it's practical and effortlessly elegant.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

katev said:


> Such a beautiful blue color and I love the whipstitch detailing!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> love the color! was this your bday date bag?


Yes mama!!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

katev said:


> My bag is going to look small and plain next to all these gorgeous beauties, but I love her anyway because she is so comfortable and practical.
> 
> This is weekend for our local County Fair and I have been sporting my Kristin crossbody 45128 SV BK with built-in wallet. It is lightweight and hands-free and I love the pretty blue lining, too!
> 
> The pics below are old (you can tell by the flip phone!) but you can see that this bag does a great job of organizing and holding all the essentials, and my sunglasses fit inside it too!



I love the Kristin line. I'm glad I was able to get some pieces on eBay since I mostly missed it being in stores.


----------



## OllieO

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




Oh wow that is fabulous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OllieO said:


> Oh wow that is fabulous!


Thank you


----------



## grannytoabbi

katev said:


> My bag is going to look small and plain next to all these gorgeous beauties, but I love her anyway because she is so comfortable and practical.
> 
> This is weekend for our local County Fair and I have been sporting my Kristin crossbody 45128 SV BK with built-in wallet. It is lightweight and hands-free and I love the pretty blue lining, too!
> 
> The pics below are old (you can tell by the flip phone!) but you can see that this bag does a great job of organizing and holding all the essentials, and my sunglasses fit inside it too!


 
Hi Katev, your bag is beautiful, I mostly have bags without all the goo gaw, but some of the others catch my eye too.  Granny


----------



## grannytoabbi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


 
OOOOHHH, Your bag is stunning, thanks for sharing, Granny


----------



## grannytoabbi

lurkernomore said:


> so pretty - enjoy!


 
Thank you, I don't know what took me so long to cut the tags and wear it.


----------



## eleanors36

katev said:


> My bag is going to look small and plain next to all these gorgeous beauties, but I love her anyway because she is so comfortable and practical.
> 
> This is weekend for our local County Fair and I have been sporting my Kristin crossbody 45128 SV BK with built-in wallet. It is lightweight and hands-free and I love the pretty blue lining, too!
> 
> The pics below are old (you can tell by the flip phone!) but you can see that this bag does a great job of organizing and holding all the essentials, and my sunglasses fit inside it too!



What a terrific bag for the fair!



lurkernomore said:


> grey birch Kelsey kept me company today.



Lovely gray!  



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3076043
> 
> My Nude Colorblock Swagger. I really love this satchel!



Beautiful bag!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Wow!  Look at that blue and the details!



grannytoabbi said:


> I finally got my apricot carrie out wed. and wore it.  I love and it's so comfortable to wear.



So pretty!


----------



## lurkernomore

katev said:


> Such a gorgeous, classic bag!



Thanks - she is fun to carry!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes mama!!!




I know you had a great time then - great man on one arm, and that fab purse on the other


----------



## crazyforcoach09

grannytoabbi said:


> OOOOHHH, Your bag is stunning, thanks for sharing, Granny


Thanks G!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I know you had a great time then - great man on one arm, and that fab purse on the other


Awwww Thanks Boo


----------



## lurkernomore

katev said:


> My bag is going to look small and plain next to all these gorgeous beauties, but I love her anyway because she is so comfortable and practical.
> 
> This is weekend for our local County Fair and I have been sporting my Kristin crossbody 45128 SV BK with built-in wallet. It is lightweight and hands-free and I love the pretty blue lining, too!
> 
> The pics below are old (you can tell by the flip phone!) but you can see that this bag does a great job of organizing and holding all the essentials, and my sunglasses fit inside it too!



I love, quick, grab-n-go bags. The black makes this easy to dress up or down!



grannytoabbi said:


> Thank you, I don't know what took me so long to cut the tags and wear it.



Glad you did though! I have a few I have to cut tags on....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> What a terrific bag for the fair!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely gray!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Look at that blue and the details!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

katev said:


> My bag is going to look small and plain next to all these gorgeous beauties, but I love her anyway because she is so comfortable and practical.
> 
> This is weekend for our local County Fair and I have been sporting my Kristin crossbody 45128 SV BK with built-in wallet. It is lightweight and hands-free and I love the pretty blue lining, too!
> 
> The pics below are old (you can tell by the flip phone!) but you can see that this bag does a great job of organizing and holding all the essentials, and my sunglasses fit inside it too!



Not at all. I am carrying my Classic Madison satchel as of late so very basic but you know sometimes that is what makes bags so lovely, their simplicity! I love the lining color and the card holders make your bag super versatile.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Carried my Snoopy X-body bag to an event last night...


----------



## momtok

Warning -- depressing post.
This past Thursday, our little blue and white lovebird died.  She was a rescue (as are most of our parrots), and we'd had her for five and a half years.  She was a prolific egg layer, no matter how hard we discouraged it (and believe me, you learn some interesting tricks).  That set her up for dangerous, often terminal, reproductive issues as she got older.  $2k bought her two more happy, comfortable months of life, and she died in the hospital of our expert avian vet.

Thing is, she just happened to pass on the 25th anniversary of my husband and my first date. ... Oy.  Sigh. Well that knocked out that holiday. ... Three days later -- today -- was our 17th wedding anniversary.  So while we were out, I picked up the white and blue feathers.  I'll probably be in this Kristin satchel for at least a week.

I should add, another part of my anniversary gifts was a Coach Cora bag that I happened to find on ebay for a good price.  "Cora" was the nickname of our first parrot as a family.  Short for "Corazon".  Sigh.  Just waiting for the house to get back to normal.


----------



## dolali

Stewardess in Brown getting some frozen yogurt.


----------



## pursecharm

momtok said:


> Warning -- depressing post.
> This past Thursday, our little blue and white lovebird died.  She was a rescue (as are most of our parrots), and we'd had her for five and a half years.  She was a prolific egg layer, no matter how hard we discouraged it (and believe me, you learn some interesting tricks).  That set her up for dangerous, often terminal, reproductive issues as she got older.  $2k bought her two more happy, comfortable months of life, and she died in the hospital of our expert avian vet.
> 
> Thing is, she just happened to pass on the 25th anniversary of my husband and my first date. ... Oy.  Sigh. Well that knocked out that holiday. ... Three days later -- today -- was our 17th wedding anniversary.  So while we were out, I picked up the white and blue feathers.  I'll probably be in this Kristin satchel for at least a week.
> 
> I should add, another part of my anniversary gifts was a Coach Cora bag that I happened to find on ebay for a good price.  "Cora" was the nickname of our first parrot as a family.  Short for "Corazon".  Sigh.  Just waiting for the house to get back to normal.




So sorry to hear about Chrissy. What a perfect way to remember her! Sending you hugs from another bird loving family.


----------



## dolali

momtok said:


> Warning -- depressing post.
> This past Thursday, our little blue and white lovebird died.  She was a rescue (as are most of our parrots), and we'd had her for five and a half years.  She was a prolific egg layer, no matter how hard we discouraged it (and believe me, you learn some interesting tricks).  That set her up for dangerous, often terminal, reproductive issues as she got older.  $2k bought her two more happy, comfortable months of life, and she died in the hospital of our expert avian vet.
> 
> Thing is, she just happened to pass on the 25th anniversary of my husband and my first date. ... Oy.  Sigh. Well that knocked out that holiday. ... Three days later -- today -- was our 17th wedding anniversary.  So while we were out, I picked up the white and blue feathers.  I'll probably be in this Kristin satchel for at least a week.
> 
> I should add, another part of my anniversary gifts was a Coach Cora bag that I happened to find on ebay for a good price.  "Cora" was the nickname of our first parrot as a family.  Short for "Corazon".  Sigh.  Just waiting for the house to get back to normal.



So sorry to hear about your beautiful bird! sounds like she was very well loved! Peace to you and your family!


----------



## Caspin22

Patent Audrey Tote today.


----------



## dolali

frivofrugalista said:


> Carried my Snoopy X-body bag to an event last night...


Super cute! Love your shoes too


----------



## frivofrugalista

Canderson22 said:


> Patent Audrey Tote today.
> 
> View attachment 3077873


&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



dolali said:


> Super cute! Love your shoes too


 Thank you


----------



## momtok

pursecharm said:


> So sorry to hear about Chrissy. What a perfect way to remember her! Sending you hugs from another bird loving family.



Thank you, and yep, you'll definitely understand this.  Chrissy was a Dutch Blue mutation of the peach faced lovebird species (which is pursecharm's avatar pic, for non-birdie people).  As I'm sure you know, lovebirds are already prone to egg laying.  And when you breed for mutations, you also, inadvertently, breed for egg layers.  We spent years where every couple weeks we'd move her into a "vacation cage" for a couple days, to throw off her sense of wanting to nest.  We even used a red night-light in the hallway for overnight, because birds do not interpret red light as normal light .... their seasonal "instincts" interpret red light as completely dark ... as in winter ... as in *non* egg laying season.  (For the humans in the house, try stumbling to the bathroom in the middle of the night, while bathed in red light.  It's psychadelic.)  When she finally aged out of the typical egg-laying years, we thought we'd won the war.  Guess not.  



dolali said:


> So sorry to hear about your beautiful bird! sounds like she was very well loved! Peace to you and your family!



Thank you.


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> Carried my Snoopy X-body bag to an event last night...



Looks great!



momtok said:


> Warning -- depressing post.
> This past Thursday, our little blue and white lovebird died.  She was a rescue (as are most of our parrots), and we'd had her for five and a half years.  She was a prolific egg layer, no matter how hard we discouraged it (and believe me, you learn some interesting tricks).  That set her up for dangerous, often terminal, reproductive issues as she got older.  $2k bought her two more happy, comfortable months of life, and she died in the hospital of our expert avian vet.
> 
> Thing is, she just happened to pass on the 25th anniversary of my husband and my first date. ... Oy.  Sigh. Well that knocked out that holiday. ... Three days later -- today -- was our 17th wedding anniversary.  So while we were out, I picked up the white and blue feathers.  I'll probably be in this Kristin satchel for at least a week.
> 
> I should add, another part of my anniversary gifts was a Coach Cora bag that I happened to find on ebay for a good price.  "Cora" was the nickname of our first parrot as a family.  Short for "Corazon".  Sigh.  Just waiting for the house to get back to normal.



Aww. So sorry.  Tough to be in the house without a pet. 



dolali said:


> Stewardess in Brown getting some frozen yogurt.



Love this bag!



Canderson22 said:


> Patent Audrey Tote today.
> 
> View attachment 3077873



Looks great!


----------



## _purseaddict_

katev said:


> My bag is going to look small and plain next to all these gorgeous beauties, but I love her anyway because she is so comfortable and practical.
> 
> This is weekend for our local County Fair and I have been sporting my Kristin crossbody 45128 SV BK with built-in wallet. It is lightweight and hands-free and I love the pretty blue lining, too!
> 
> The pics below are old (you can tell by the flip phone!) but you can see that this bag does a great job of organizing and holding all the essentials, and my sunglasses fit inside it too!




I really love your bag. She looks so practical.


----------



## _purseaddict_

momtok said:


> Warning -- depressing post.
> This past Thursday, our little blue and white lovebird died.  She was a rescue (as are most of our parrots), and we'd had her for five and a half years.  She was a prolific egg layer, no matter how hard we discouraged it (and believe me, you learn some interesting tricks).  That set her up for dangerous, often terminal, reproductive issues as she got older.  $2k bought her two more happy, comfortable months of life, and she died in the hospital of our expert avian vet.
> 
> Thing is, she just happened to pass on the 25th anniversary of my husband and my first date. ... Oy.  Sigh. Well that knocked out that holiday. ... Three days later -- today -- was our 17th wedding anniversary.  So while we were out, I picked up the white and blue feathers.  I'll probably be in this Kristin satchel for at least a week.
> 
> I should add, another part of my anniversary gifts was a Coach Cora bag that I happened to find on ebay for a good price.  "Cora" was the nickname of our first parrot as a family.  Short for "Corazon".  Sigh.  Just waiting for the house to get back to normal.




So sorry to hear that. Hugs for you.


----------



## momtok

eleanors36 said:


> Aww. So sorry.  Tough to be in the house without a pet.



Thank you.    We do have eight others (yeah, I know; we've kind of morphed over the years  into Noah's ark for birds), but I think we're all vividly aware that the house isn't "right" at the moment. 



_purseaddict_ said:


> So sorry to hear that. Hugs for you.



Thank you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today! Ms Jade Edie with matching wallet and large hangtag!!!
I usually do not match my wallet to my bag but I had to have the wallet. Looks like green is my 2nd fav color - bc I have a fewwwwww green bags


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Ms Jade Edie with matching wallet and large hangtag!!!
> I usually do not match my wallet to my bag but I had to have the wallet. Looks like green is my 2nd fav color - bc I have a fewwwwww green bags



Nice collection! Great green.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice collection! Great green.


 Thank you


----------



## gr8onteej

Love the green.  Coach can keep this color around forever imo.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Love the green.  Coach can keep this color around forever imo.


 Thanks G and I agree!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Ms Jade Edie with matching wallet and large hangtag!!!
> I usually do not match my wallet to my bag but I had to have the wallet. Looks like green is my 2nd fav color - bc I have a fewwwwww green bags




Love it!  The Jade is a striking color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Love it!  The Jade is a striking color.


 

Thank you


----------



## rbleather

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Ms Jade Edie with matching wallet and large hangtag!!!
> I usually do not match my wallet to my bag but I had to have the wallet. Looks like green is my 2nd fav color - bc I have a fewwwwww green bags



Gorgeous bag in an incredible color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

rbleather said:


> Gorgeous bag in an incredible color!


 
Thank you!


----------



## scoutmhen

momtok said:


> Warning -- depressing post.
> This past Thursday, our little blue and white lovebird died.  She was a rescue (as are most of our parrots), and we'd had her for five and a half years.  She was a prolific egg layer, no matter how hard we discouraged it (and believe me, you learn some interesting tricks).  That set her up for dangerous, often terminal, reproductive issues as she got older.  $2k bought her two more happy, comfortable months of life, and she died in the hospital of our expert avian vet.
> 
> Thing is, she just happened to pass on the 25th anniversary of my husband and my first date. ... Oy.  Sigh. Well that knocked out that holiday. ... Three days later -- today -- was our 17th wedding anniversary.  So while we were out, I picked up the white and blue feathers.  I'll probably be in this Kristin satchel for at least a week.
> 
> I should add, another part of my anniversary gifts was a Coach Cora bag that I happened to find on ebay for a good price.  "Cora" was the nickname of our first parrot as a family.  Short for "Corazon".  Sigh.  Just waiting for the house to get back to normal.




Awe, so sorry to hear about your beautiful little bird. It is tough to say goodbye to a cherished family member and that is what our pets become. We had to say goodbye to our 16 year old Jack Russell mix, Scout, on January 30 and it is still so hard. To make matters worse we lost my Dad to dementia on May 8 just a few days shy of Mother's Day and my brother's birthday. So I know what it is like to lose someone or something you love close to a special occasion or holiday. It is like those days will forever be marred by the sadness. I am told it gets easier but, like you, I am waiting for my household to get back to normal too. Take good care of yourself and your family and try to reflect on the good times you had with your sweet little bird. I love how you chose to honor her with the feathers bag charm. [emoji1] Big hug!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Ms Jade Edie with matching wallet and large hangtag!!!
> I usually do not match my wallet to my bag but I had to have the wallet. Looks like green is my 2nd fav color - bc I have a fewwwwww green bags


Love this green!   You are making me want this green with these and your gorgeous green swagger.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Love this green!   You are making me want this green with these and your gorgeous green swagger.


 

Thank you!!!!! got for it!!!!!


----------



## AnieB

momtok said:


> Warning -- depressing post.
> This past Thursday, our little blue and white lovebird died.  She was a rescue (as are most of our parrots), and we'd had her for five and a half years.  She was a prolific egg layer, no matter how hard we discouraged it (and believe me, you learn some interesting tricks).  That set her up for dangerous, often terminal, reproductive issues as she got older.  $2k bought her two more happy, comfortable months of life, and she died in the hospital of our expert avian vet.
> 
> Thing is, she just happened to pass on the 25th anniversary of my husband and my first date. ... Oy.  Sigh. Well that knocked out that holiday. ... Three days later -- today -- was our 17th wedding anniversary.  So while we were out, I picked up the white and blue feathers.  I'll probably be in this Kristin satchel for at least a week.
> 
> I should add, another part of my anniversary gifts was a Coach Cora bag that I happened to find on ebay for a good price.  "Cora" was the nickname of our first parrot as a family.  Short for "Corazon".  Sigh.  Just waiting for the house to get back to normal.


So sorry about the loss of your beautiful bird.  Hugs.


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Carried my Snoopy X-body bag to an event last night...



love the bag, heck your  whole outfit looks good!


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> love the bag, heck your  whole outfit looks good!



Thank you


----------



## lurkernomore

momtok said:


> Warning -- depressing post.
> This past Thursday, our little blue and white lovebird died.  She was a rescue (as are most of our parrots), and we'd had her for five and a half years.  She was a prolific egg layer, no matter how hard we discouraged it (and believe me, you learn some interesting tricks).  That set her up for dangerous, often terminal, reproductive issues as she got older.  $2k bought her two more happy, comfortable months of life, and she died in the hospital of our expert avian vet.
> 
> 
> Thing is, she just happened to pass on the 25th anniversary of my husband and my first date. ... Oy.  Sigh. Well that knocked out that holiday. ... Three days later -- today -- was our 17th wedding anniversary.  So while we were out, I picked up the white and blue feathers.  I'll probably be in this Kristin satchel for at least a week.
> 
> I should add, another part of my anniversary gifts was a Coach Cora bag that I happened to find on ebay for a good price.  "Cora" was the nickname of our first parrot as a family.  Short for "Corazon".  Sigh.  Just waiting for the house to get back to normal.



Sorry for your loss. I am glad to see our purses doing what they are supposed to do - cheer us up, make us happy, etc.



dolali said:


> Stewardess in Brown getting some frozen yogurt.


love Coach browns! I am embarrassed to admit I had frozen yogurt for the first time last week. I am more of an ice cream girl - but it was surprisingly tasty! 



Canderson22 said:


> Patent Audrey Tote today.
> 
> cousins - I have the smaller tote - she is my go-to rainy day bag!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Ms Jade Edie with matching wallet and large hangtag!!!
> I usually do not match my wallet to my bag but I had to have the wallet. Looks like green is my 2nd fav color - bc I have a fewwwwww green bags



love it all! Coach needs to make even more greens!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> love it all! Coach needs to make even more greens!


 
Thanks L..!!!!!


----------



## momtok

scoutmhen said:


> Awe, so sorry to hear about your beautiful little bird. It is tough to say goodbye to a cherished family member and that is what our pets become. We had to say goodbye to our 16 year old Jack Russell mix, Scout, on January 30 and it is still so hard. To make matters worse we lost my Dad to dementia on May 8 just a few days shy of Mother's Day and my brother's birthday. So I know what it is like to lose someone or something you love close to a special occasion or holiday. It is like those days will forever be marred by the sadness. I am told it gets easier but, like you, I am waiting for my household to get back to normal too. Take good care of yourself and your family and try to reflect on the good times you had with your sweet little bird. I love how you chose to honor her with the feathers bag charm. [emoji1] Big hug!



Yeah, I don't know what it is about holidays, but things seem to congregate.  This lovebird (Chrissy) was first taken in to the hospital on Memorial Day, and died two months later on our 25th dating anniversary.  In the many years we've been married, we've only lost three birds ... but the first death, which was a huge blow, was a bird who died on Dec. 26th (day after Christmas).     We learned with her that time does heal, but it'll take quite some months before the house feels ... cozy?  friendly?  don't know the right word? ... again.

(And while we don't do dogs or cats, I do know that Jack Russels have quite the personality.  Daughter's godmothers (two women, now married to each other) have two Jack Russels ... one named Jack, one named Jill.  Get it?  Jack (Russel) and Jill?  Daughter actually got to "walk" Jill only a month ago in the godmothers' wedding.



AnieB said:


> So sorry about the loss of your beautiful bird.  Hugs.



Thank you.


----------



## CoachMaven

Canderson22 said:


> Patent Audrey Tote today.
> 
> View attachment 3077873



Twins! I love this tote for Spring and Summer.


----------



## CoachMaven

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Ms Jade Edie with matching wallet and large hangtag!!!
> I usually do not match my wallet to my bag but I had to have the wallet. Looks like green is my 2nd fav color - bc I have a fewwwwww green bags



I love Coach's greens and they never seem to do them enough! Love this!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachMaven said:


> I love Coach's greens and they never seem to do them enough! Love this!



Thank you


----------



## Hollie91999

Fuscia Lindsey having a quick lunch.
Love her soft shiny leather.


----------



## Iamminda

Hollie91999 said:


> Fuscia Lindsey having a quick lunch.
> Love her soft shiny leather.


That's pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollie91999 said:


> Fuscia Lindsey having a quick lunch.
> Love her soft shiny leather.




pretty! looks supple.


----------



## preppyboy8671

Bleecker Lennox Tote Messenger for me.


----------



## neonbright

Hollie91999 said:


> Fuscia Lindsey having a quick lunch.
> Love her soft shiny leather.


I put myself on a no buy for awhile and every time I come to this forum, someone else post another pretty purse.


----------



## lurkernomore

preppyboy8671 said:


> Bleecker Lennox Tote Messenger for me.



This bag oozes sophistication - great choice!


----------



## lurkernomore

Hollie91999 said:


> Fuscia Lindsey having a quick lunch.
> Love her soft shiny leather.



Love Lindsey! My persimmon Linds puddles just like that


----------



## Sarah03

Hollie91999 said:


> Fuscia Lindsey having a quick lunch.
> 
> Love her soft shiny leather.




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;I love your Lindsey!


----------



## stardustgirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today! Ms Jade Edie with matching wallet and large hangtag!!!
> I usually do not match my wallet to my bag but I had to have the wallet. Looks like green is my 2nd fav color - bc I have a fewwwwww green bags



I love that green, it's irresistible! I have a Sophia in a similar green and the minute I laid eyes on it, it was mine. 



preppyboy8671 said:


> Bleecker Lennox Tote Messenger for me.



Snazzy!



lurkernomore said:


> Love Lindsey! My persimmon Linds puddles just like that



That pink is so gorgeous and yes, I love puddly bags. I want to squeeze that one!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My Mixed media Peyton went to the movies with me today! She's nice and roomy; to fill with candy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hmm technically not a proper "bag" but my new embossed L-zip wristlet in Apricot accompanied me today.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Thatsmypurse said:


> My Mixed media Peyton went to the movies with me today! She's nice and roomy; to fill with candy!



This is just lovely! the details and LOL on the candy~


----------



## HesitantShopper

preppyboy8671 said:


> Bleecker Lennox Tote Messenger for me.



so nice! love your accessories as well.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

HesitantShopper said:


> Hmm technically not a proper "bag" but my new embossed L-zip wristlet in Apricot accompanied me today.


I love how you posed your wristlet ! Adorable!


----------



## _purseaddict_

This is my Coach for today.


----------



## preppyboy8671

HesitantShopper said:


> so nice! love your accessories as well.


Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love how you posed your wristlet ! Adorable!




Thank you!


_purseaddict_ said:


> This is my Coach for today.
> 
> View attachment 3079261



Love the color!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Another that i am so fond of the color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Another that i am so fond of the color.[/QUOTE]

Thanks..I am fond on  most Swaggers....I have eye on two more


----------



## rbleather

Hollie91999 said:


> Fuscia Lindsey having a quick lunch.
> Love her soft shiny leather.



Wow, that's a beautiful bag. Looks soft and smooshy!


----------



## Caspin22

Purple Iris Phoebe made her debut today.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

HesitantShopper said:


> This is just lovely! the details and LOL on the candy~


Thank you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

_purseaddict_ said:


> This is my Coach for today.
> 
> View attachment 3079261


Pretty, what color is that?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Very classy C!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Canderson22 said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe made her debut today.
> 
> View attachment 3079574


Love the purple!


----------



## suetheshopper

Used this for last night's birthday dinner. Prob today, too))


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> Very classy C!


 Thanks ladybug


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe made her debut today.
> 
> View attachment 3079574



Great purple! really suits this bag.



suetheshopper said:


> Used this for last night's birthday dinner. Prob today, too))



These are adorable.. luv the color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

suetheshopper said:


> Used this for last night's birthday dinner. Prob today, too))


Love your mini tanner! I have one in yellow! I just love the size!


----------



## Iamminda

suetheshopper said:


> Used this for last night's birthday dinner. Prob today, too))


so pretty!  is this robin?


----------



## suetheshopper

Iamminda said:


> so pretty!  is this robin?



Yes))


----------



## suetheshopper

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love your mini tanner! I have one in yellow! I just love the size!











Iamminda said:


> so pretty!  is this robin?



Thanks!


----------



## Bag Fetish

my original grey large phoebe... [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## lurkernomore

Thatsmypurse said:


> My Mixed media Peyton went to the movies with me today! She's nice and roomy; to fill with candy!



cute! and less money spent on candy = more money for purses!



HesitantShopper said:


> Hmm technically not a proper "bag" but my new embossed L-zip wristlet in Apricot accompanied me today.



pretty color!



_purseaddict_ said:


> This is my Coach for today.
> 
> love Borough!
> 
> View attachment 3079261


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



hmmm. we are not twins on Swaggers...maybe that needs to change


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Used this for last night's birthday dinner. Prob today, too))



Happy Birthday! artyhat:artyhat:

Hubby do a Barmakian run?


----------



## lurkernomore

Bag Fetish said:


> View attachment 3079803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my original grey large phoebe... [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



free Phoebe! free Phoebe!


----------



## lurkernomore

the wristlet thread has encouraged me to carry wristlets this summer for quick trips, and today was one of those - used my UV legacy wristlet - she is a great size - holds my phone, keys, a few CC's, and I used a small change purse for extras.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> hmmm. we are not twins on Swaggers...maybe that needs to change



And change fast


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> And change fast



and that is why I love you!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Lovely neutral!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> the wristlet thread has encouraged me to carry wristlets this summer for quick trips, and today was one of those - used my UV legacy wristlet - she is a great size - holds my phone, keys, a few CC's, and I used a small change purse for extras.



Yumm yumm


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yumm yumm



I am thinking she would like nice in a Swagger!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> and that is why I love you!



Smooches


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I am thinking she would like nice in a Swagger!



O M G yes yes


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> the wristlet thread has encouraged me to carry wristlets this summer for quick trips, and today was one of those - used my UV legacy wristlet - she is a great size - holds my phone, keys, a few CC's, and I used a small change purse for extras.




LOVE that color!!! Sooo cute!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Happy Birthday! artyhat:artyhat:
> 
> Hubby do a Barmakian run?



Thanks!! Ha-ha....no jewelry run. He's been working a zillion hours. We went to hibachi steak house in Manch.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> the wristlet thread has encouraged me to carry wristlets this summer for quick trips, and today was one of those - used my UV legacy wristlet - she is a great size - holds my phone, keys, a few CC's, and I used a small change purse for extras.



pretty color! and love the tassel detail.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bag Fetish said:


> View attachment 3079803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my original grey large phoebe... [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Love this.. great liner color!


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE that color!!! Sooo cute!



Thanks! I never got the duffle, but I am happy with the wristlet!



HesitantShopper said:


> pretty color! and love the tassel detail.


Thanks - and thanks for starting the wristlet thread - you have inspired me to "shop the closet"


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Thanks!! Ha-ha....no jewelry run. He's been working a zillion hours. We went to hibachi steak house in Manch.



nice! I have never been. Hope you had a great day


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> nice! I have never been. Hope you had a great day


We did! You need to go. Recommend!!


----------



## QueenLouis

Canderson22 said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe made her debut today.
> 
> View attachment 3079574




Gorgeous color!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Python embossed Sophia today for lunch and shopping with my kids. We got caught in a torrential downpour and Sophia came through just beautifully!


----------



## frivofrugalista

iNeedCoffee said:


> Python embossed Sophia today for lunch and shopping with my kids. We got caught in a torrential downpour and Sophia came through just beautifully!



Gorgeous Sophia!


----------



## aubergined

lurkernomore said:


> the wristlet thread has encouraged me to carry wristlets this summer for quick trips, and today was one of those - used my UV legacy wristlet - she is a great size - holds my phone, keys, a few CC's, and I used a small change purse for extras.




Twins! Was using mine today! I posted in the wristlets thread.


----------



## lurkernomore

aubergined said:


> Twins! Was using mine today! I posted in the wristlets thread.



I just saw it - I love all of your other wristlets (and your Le Pliage). I am enjoying that thread - it is reminding me to pull out some fun Coach pieces!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks - and thanks for starting the wristlet thread - you have inspired me to "shop the closet"



Your welcome! I am glad people are re-discovering/discovering the fun and practicality of wristlets!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Python embossed Sophia today for lunch and shopping with my kids. We got caught in a torrential downpour and Sophia came through just beautifully!



Very nice. I hate getting caught in bad rains with the "wrong" bag lol Glad Sophia was up to the task!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice. I hate getting caught in bad rains with the "wrong" bag lol Glad Sophia was up to the task!



Thanks! I was worried...but she's no worse for the wear. Whew!







frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous Sophia!



Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

iNeedCoffee said:


> Python embossed Sophia today for lunch and shopping with my kids. We got caught in a torrential downpour and Sophia came through just beautifully!



Boy, that's a pretty bag!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Hobbsy said:


> Boy, that's a pretty bag!



Thanks! She was a new-to-me addition last year. I missed out on most of the Sophias when they were in stores. I adore my Sophias!


----------



## eleanors36

lurkernomore said:


> the wristlet thread has encouraged me to carry wristlets this summer for quick trips, and today was one of those - used my UV legacy wristlet - she is a great size - holds my phone, keys, a few CC's, and I used a small change purse for extras.



Gorgeous color!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Python embossed Sophia today for lunch and shopping with my kids. We got caught in a torrential downpour and Sophia came through just beautifully!



Wow!  What a relief for Sophia!


----------



## eleanors36

Bag Fetish said:


> View attachment 3079803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my original grey large phoebe... [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Love the contrast of the Phoebe with that liner!


----------



## Hobbsy

iNeedCoffee said:


> Thanks! She was a new-to-me addition last year. I missed out on most of the Sophias when they were in stores. I adore my Sophias!



I wasn't around for Sophia bags either. I think yours is the prettiest one I've seen.


----------



## CoachMaven

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Twins, and I'm still using mine!


----------



## CoachMaven

iNeedCoffee said:


> Python embossed Sophia today for lunch and shopping with my kids. We got caught in a torrential downpour and Sophia came through just beautifully!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## jane

Just acquired new to me 2004 Fall Special Edition Vintage Signature Shoulder Bag in blue/brass style #7063. I've been looking for something in blue from this collection for a while, and this one is just perfect. Not too small, like its little sister 7061! And blue is super hard to find! It looks so good with jeans I'm not surprised that people aren't willing to give them up. I found the matching wristlet too but won't get it until Thursday.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachMaven said:


> Twins, and I'm still using mine!



Dont you just love it?  I have my eye on two more &#128521;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Market Tote today!


----------



## HesitantShopper

jane said:


> Just acquired new to me 2004 Fall Special Edition Vintage Signature Shoulder Bag in blue/brass style #7063. I've been looking for something in blue from this collection for a while, and this one is just perfect. Not too small, like its little sister 7061! And blue is super hard to find! It looks so good with jeans I'm not surprised that people aren't willing to give them up. I found the matching wristlet too but won't get it until Thursday.



Love the front pocket! and suede details.


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Market Tote today!



so cute! love all the details and liner.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! love all the details and liner.


 Thank you - the lining is my fav part


----------



## rbleather

iNeedCoffee said:


> Python embossed Sophia today for lunch and shopping with my kids. We got caught in a torrential downpour and Sophia came through just beautifully!



Oooo! Love it!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Hobbsy said:


> I wasn't around for Sophia bags either. I think yours is the prettiest one I've seen.




Aw, thank you! There are some stunning Sophias out there...I think my favorite is my bronze Sophia. 






CoachMaven said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thanks! 






rbleather said:


> Oooo! Love it!


Thank you..I do too!


----------



## eleanors36

jane said:


> Just acquired new to me 2004 Fall Special Edition Vintage Signature Shoulder Bag in blue/brass style #7063. I've been looking for something in blue from this collection for a while, and this one is just perfect. Not too small, like its little sister 7061! And blue is super hard to find! It looks so good with jeans I'm not surprised that people aren't willing to give them up. I found the matching wristlet too but won't get it until Thursday.



Way to go!  Love the outside pocket!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Market Tote today!



Really like the inside of this bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Way to go!  Love the outside pocket!
> 
> 
> 
> Really like the inside of this bag!


 

Thank you


----------



## gr8onteej

Something different.  It's Coach but rather than being carried in my hand, on my arm or on my shoulder, it's being worn around my neck.  I picked this up at the outlet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Something different.  It's Coach but rather than being carried in my hand, on my arm or on my shoulder, it's being worn around my neck.  I picked this up at the outlet.
> View attachment 3080868


 
Cute G


----------



## CoachMaven

jane said:


> Just acquired new to me 2004 Fall Special Edition Vintage Signature Shoulder Bag in blue/brass style #7063. I've been looking for something in blue from this collection for a while, and this one is just perfect. Not too small, like its little sister 7061! And blue is super hard to find! It looks so good with jeans I'm not surprised that people aren't willing to give them up. I found the matching wristlet too but won't get it until Thursday.



Oh my word, I actually have this one but in the bordeaux color! My dh bought it for me as a surprise waaaaay back in 2004 and I still have it because it is sentimental. Now that small bags are back in, I should bring it out, I haven't used it in years, but you are so right, these are so well made and the suede is yummy.


----------



## OllieO

Sophia today.


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Market Tote today!




love this - found it today - but I am not sure if she is a keeper. When I got home, I realized I already have two black totes - my Madison and my large ergo with legacy stripes and the turnlock ...sigh


----------



## lurkernomore

jane said:


> Just acquired new to me 2004 Fall Special Edition Vintage Signature Shoulder Bag in blue/brass style #7063. I've been looking for something in blue from this collection for a while, and this one is just perfect. Not too small, like its little sister 7061! And blue is super hard to find! It looks so good with jeans I'm not surprised that people aren't willing to give them up. I found the matching wristlet too but won't get it until Thursday.



I love some of the older styles, and this makes me realize I do not own a suede bag!



gr8onteej said:


> Something different.  It's Coach but rather than being carried in my hand, on my arm or on my shoulder, it's being worn around my neck.  I picked this up at the outlet.
> View attachment 3080868



very pretty - I never remember to look at jewelry, I am always obsessed with bags - I am thinking that has to change!


----------



## lurkernomore

OllieO said:


> Sophia today.


pretty! I love the contrast with your car - simple pleasures!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> love this - found it today - but I am not sure if she is a keeper. When I got home, I realized I already have two black totes - my Madison and my large ergo with legacy stripes and the turnlock ...sigh



Keeeeep it woman


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Keeeeep it woman



she is pretty


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> she is pretty



Yes yes yes


----------



## stardustgirl

iNeedCoffee said:


> Python embossed Sophia today for lunch and shopping with my kids. We got caught in a torrential downpour and Sophia came through just beautifully!



That's a gorgeous Sophia! Ugh. Downpours! We've had endless flooding ones this summer. I got stuck in a thrift shop with my Snoopy taxi tote and the cashier handed me a big bag so I could cover him up. So nice of her!



jane said:


> Just acquired new to me 2004 Fall Special Edition Vintage Signature Shoulder Bag in blue/brass style #7063. I've been looking for something in blue from this collection for a while, and this one is just perfect. Not too small, like its little sister 7061! And blue is super hard to find! It looks so good with jeans I'm not surprised that people aren't willing to give them up. I found the matching wristlet too but won't get it until Thursday.



I'm really loving your new bag. I know I commented on it in the reveal thread but it's so nice it warrants a second round of applause. 



gr8onteej said:


> Something different.  It's Coach but rather than being carried in my hand, on my arm or on my shoulder, it's being worn around my neck.  I picked this up at the outlet.



Nice! I want to go to our outlet SO bad but between the flooding and time constraints, it hasn't happened recently. 



OllieO said:


> Sophia today.



So pretty!! Coach seriously needs to re-visit the Sophia. I don't care if they give her another name, but this bag remains the most versatile classic in my collection.


----------



## HesitantShopper

OllieO said:


> Sophia today.



Love it!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

OllieO said:


> Sophia today.



Another beauty!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cute G



Thanks C for C



lurkernomore said:


> I love some of the older styles, and this makes me realize I do not own a suede bag!
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty - I never remember to look at jewelry, I am always obsessed with bags - I am thinking that has to change!




Thank you.  It was right at the register and a clearance item.  My first stop is the bags too.


stardustgirl said:


> That's a gorgeous Sophia! Ugh. Downpours! We've had endless flooding ones this summer. I got stuck in a thrift shop with my Snoopy taxi tote and the cashier handed me a big bag so I could cover him up. So nice of her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really loving your new bag. I know I commented on it in the reveal thread but it's so nice it warrants a second round of applause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I want to go to our outlet SO bad but between the flooding and time constraints, it hasn't happened recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!! Coach seriously needs to re-visit the Sophia. I don't care if they give her another name, but this bag remains the most versatile classic in my collection.




Thank you.  Bought this a while ago. My outlet didn't have a lot last time I was there.


----------



## OllieO

lurkernomore said:


> pretty! I love the contrast with your car - simple pleasures!



Thanks!


stardustgirl said:


> I agree!  I have 3 Sophias and love them all.
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> frivofrugalista said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another beauty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## rbleather

OllieO said:


> Sophia today.



That is a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today - Fuschia Edie!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Fuschia Edie!!!!


 
Edie looks so cute in this shade!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Edie looks so cute in this shade!


 

Thanks HS!!!! - I love pebble leather!!!


----------



## OllieO

rbleather said:


> That is a gorgeous bag!!




Thanks!  She's one of my favorites!


----------



## scoutmhen

OllieO said:


> Sophia today.




Wow this beautiful! I never knew there was a Sophia with a pocket on the outside. That was always something that bummed me out with my large patent version. That is gorgeous. Does it hold a lot?


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Fuschia Edie!!!!



That is one happy looking purse!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> That is one happy looking purse!


 

Thanks L -


----------



## rbleather

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Fuschia Edie!!!!



Beautiful color!  Looks really soft too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

rbleather said:


> Beautiful color!  Looks really soft too.


Thanks VERY soft


----------



## dgphoto

Morgan in Pink Ruby today!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Fuschia Edie!!!!





lurkernomore said:


> cheating today with my cobalt Kate Spade. I think she is called Gladys? I am being good today and running errands early before some crazy storms are supposed to come through...





dgphoto said:


> Morgan in Pink Ruby today!
> View attachment 3082046




Gorgeous colors, ladies!  What a great way to enjoy the summer with these pretty bags!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

dgphoto said:


> Morgan in Pink Ruby today!
> View attachment 3082046


 
what a great bag!!!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Market Tote today!




I love this tote! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I love this tote! [emoji7][emoji7]


 

Thank you -!!!!!!


----------



## OllieO

scoutmhen said:


> Wow this beautiful! I never knew there was a Sophia with a pocket on the outside. That was always something that bummed me out with my large patent version. That is gorgeous. Does it hold a lot?



Thanks!  

Yes the bag holds all that I typically carry. I emptied her out to show it was holding a skinny wallet, a small wristlet, a medium wristlet, an e/w universal case, sunglasses case and my phone. There's room for more if needed.


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color!!


Thanks - she is the reason I never got a Coach bag in this blue



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Nice color


Thanks!


----------



## lurkernomore

dgphoto said:


> Morgan in Pink Ruby today!
> View attachment 3082046



My co-worker got this, and loves it! She is a "one bag at a time" person, and she hasn't changed since June!


----------



## dgphoto

lurkernomore said:


> My co-worker got this, and loves it! She is a "one bag at a time" person, and she hasn't changed since June!




I kinda am a one at a timer too but I'm trying to do better! [emoji39] I decided to go adventurous with this last purchase! The boring black and tan ones are in the closet for the summer. 

I only recently discovered "dressing up" bags with the colorful charms, tassels, etc. I'm kind of addicted now!!


----------



## CatePNW

dgphoto said:


> Morgan in Pink Ruby today!
> View attachment 3082046



That is super pretty!  I've never _noticed_ this bag before, your picture is great.


----------



## Iamminda

Sand Willis today.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Iamminda said:


> Sand Willis today.
> 
> View attachment 3082411



Love Willis!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Studly, showing his surprise at being chosen two days in a row.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Canderson22 said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe made her debut today.
> 
> View attachment 3079574



I'm catching up on all the posts. Is this MFF or FP (not that it makes a difference to me but just curious)?  How's the leather?  I really like this color for a Phoebe


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> Studly, showing his surprise at being chosen two days in a row.




Studly looks like he is handling himself just fine!


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Sand Willis today.
> 
> View attachment 3082411



the style and color go really well together - looks like fun!


----------



## dgphoto

crazyforcoach09 said:


> what a great bag!!!




Thanks!



CatePNW said:


> That is super pretty!  I've never _noticed_ this bag before, your picture is great.




Thanks so much!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

dgphoto said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!



Thank you


----------



## Trudysmom

I love the Sand Willis. Used my Willis that is that color a few days ago.


----------



## yellowbernie

Today I am using the Chelsea Hobo I'm not sure what the color is called, if anyone knows..let me know.


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Love Willis!



Thanks.  Love your white studded duffle -- bummed I passed up on it when they had it on sale.  



lurkernomore said:


> the style and color go really well together - looks like fun!



Thanks.


----------



## Iamminda

yellowbernie said:


> Today I am using the Chelsea Hobo I'm not sure what the color is called, if anyone knows..let me know.



Pretty color. 



Trudysmom said:


> I love the Sand Willis. Used my Willis that is that color a few days ago.



Looks great on you, twinnie


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Morgan in Pink Ruby today!
> View attachment 3082046



Nice bag! color suits it too. 



Iamminda said:


> Sand Willis today.
> 
> View attachment 3082411



Love these!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Studly, showing his surprise at being chosen two days in a row.



such a stud. 



yellowbernie said:


> Today I am using the Chelsea Hobo I'm not sure what the color is called, if anyone knows..let me know.



Great color and bag!


----------



## Alesa

yellowbernie said:


> Today I am using the Chelsea Hobo I'm not sure what the color is called, if anyone knows..let me know.


I'm not sure of the color but I really like it! I have the same color in the pebbled zip wallet.


----------



## yellowbernie

Alesa said:


> I'm not sure of the color but I really like it! I have the same color in the pebbled zip wallet.


Thanks, bet the wallet is pretty...


----------



## Alesa

yellowbernie said:


> Thanks, bet the wallet is pretty...


Yes, it is my favorite right now.  I mainly use it to hold my gift cards and daily receipts.  I have the hobo  bag in black. I love it, too.


----------



## scoutmhen

OllieO said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the bag holds all that I typically carry. I emptied her out to show it was holding a skinny wallet, a small wristlet, a medium wristlet, an e/w universal case, sunglasses case and my phone. There's room for more if needed.




Wow that is roomy! Thanks for posting the pic of what fits inside.


----------



## Zealous

yellowbernie said:


> Today I am using the Chelsea Hobo I'm not sure what the color is called, if anyone knows..let me know.




Looks great! Could this be Plum?


----------



## yellowbernie

Zealous said:


> Looks great! Could this be Plum?


Thanks, I'm not sure, it's kind of a cranberry wine color.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Iamminda said:


> Sand Willis today.
> 
> View attachment 3082411




Oh my. That Willis is so beautiful. I didn't know Wiilis comes in that shape. Always thought the only Willis from Coach is like the one I have - squarish. Is that the exact name I should search for in eBay?  Or is your Willis a newer model? 

Someone please provide me with information because I truly love the Willis that lamminda has!


----------



## Zealous

yellowbernie said:


> Thanks, I'm not sure, it's kind of a cranberry wine color.




Maybe try googling Chelsea Pebbled Plum or Chelsea Pebbled Red Plum. I've seen some that look similar to your photo.


----------



## Iamminda

_purseaddict_ said:


> Oh my. That Willis is so beautiful. I didn't know Wiilis comes in that shape. Always thought the only Willis from Coach is like the one I have - squarish. Is that the exact name I should search for in eBay?  Or is your Willis a newer model?
> 
> Someone please provide me with information because I truly love the Willis that lamminda has!


Thanks.  It is the new Willis that came out a few years ago with the Legacy line.   There were also some with the Poppy line too (also a few years back).  On eBay, you can type in Coach new Willis.   Or just Coach Willis, it will come up along with the classic square Willis too.   I like the classic square one too and would love to get one at some poInt.  Hope you find one you like.


----------



## Zealous

yellowbernie said:


> Thanks, I'm not sure, it's kind of a cranberry wine color.




Is this similar in color?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121670535236


----------



## yellowbernie

Zealous said:


> Is this similar in color?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121670535236



Yes, that looks just like the color, so I guess it is plum..Thanks


----------



## Zealous

yellowbernie said:


> Yes, that looks just like the color, so I guess it is plum..Thanks




You're welcome. I like knowing styles & colors of my bags. I do a bunch of online searching whenever I get a "new" bag.


----------



## preppyboy8671

Its Thompson Sling in TEAL for me this Friday


----------



## _purseaddict_

preppyboy8671 said:


> Its Thompson Sling in TEAL for me this Friday




That Sling back looks so practical. I hope to find same bag but from preloved. Cannot afford all bag new from store lol. [emoji13]


----------



## _purseaddict_

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  It is the new Willis that came out a few years ago with the Legacy line.   There were also some with the Poppy line too (also a few years back).  On eBay, you can type in Coach new Willis.   Or just Coach Willis, it will come up along with the classic square Willis too.   I like the classic square one too and would love to get one at some poInt.  Hope you find one you like.




Thank you so much for replying me with information Lamminda. I really need that Willis new model. Praying I can find one from eBay!


----------



## Cyra

frivofrugalista said:


> Carried my Snoopy X-body bag to an event last night...



Very nice!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Cyra said:


> Very nice!!



Thank you


----------



## preppyboy8671

_purseaddict_ said:


> That Sling back looks so practical. I hope to find same bag but from preloved. Cannot afford all bag new from store lol. [emoji13]


Yes it truly is. An alternative to a messenger or crossbody when you needs your hands free (like when your shopping...  )
It pops on ebay from time to time have seen a few in the past.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

yellowbernie said:


> Today I am using the Chelsea Hobo I'm not sure what the color is called, if anyone knows..let me know.



Veryyy nice.


----------



## dgphoto

Added a vintage scarf to Molly today. We are going shopping later!


----------



## HesitantShopper

preppyboy8671 said:


> Its Thompson Sling in TEAL for me this Friday



Great color! love the fob too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Added a vintage scarf to Molly today. We are going shopping later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083071



Pretty! happy shopping!


----------



## yellowbernie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Veryyy nice.


Thanks lady...


----------



## lcaddict

Coach Prairie Satchel in Nude/Light Gold

I was debating whether I should return it - decided to keep it. It looks very elegant in person.


----------



## Mariquel

preppyboy8671 said:


> Its Thompson Sling in TEAL for me this Friday



Love your sling, especially the color!  I have one in a slightly different style (forgot the name) that I use for day hiking.


----------



## Caspin22

dgphoto said:


> Added a vintage scarf to Molly today. We are going shopping later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083071



Is that bag called Molly?  It drives me nuts how they re-use names.  There are plenty of new ones to choose from!  Especially since the original Molly was such a popular bag.


----------



## dgphoto

Canderson22 said:


> Is that bag called Molly?  It drives me nuts how they re-use names.  There are plenty of new ones to choose from!  Especially since the original Molly was such a popular bag.



AARRRGGG! I hate it when I do that... It's actually Morgan. IDK why I WANT to call it Molly, lol!!!


----------



## quinna

This girl needed some love today.


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> This girl needed some love today.


This color is SO pretty.


----------



## Hollie91999

Woven Carrie, out back to school shopping for the kids!


----------



## CoachMaven

well I initially was in my Teal Crosby today, but switched to pleated patent Juliette because we suddenly had a monsoon.


----------



## OllieO

quinna said:


> This girl needed some love today.




She's so pretty!


----------



## rbleather

quinna said:


> This girl needed some love today.



Send her my love. Gorgeous!


----------



## alansgail

Hollie91999 said:


> Woven Carrie, out back to school shopping for the kids!


This bag is beautiful!!


----------



## alansgail

I was so excited to use my new Crosby today for the first time....enjoyed her so much. Am even thinking of maybe another color? She's so easy to use and so spacious.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollie91999 said:


> Woven Carrie, out back to school shopping for the kids!




Love the details and fob~



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3083904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I initially was in my Teal Crosby today, but switched to pleated patent Juliette because we suddenly had a monsoon.



Great sheen on this bag~



alansgail said:


> I was so excited to use my new Crosby today for the first time....enjoyed her so much. Am even thinking of maybe another color? She's so easy to use and so spacious.



Love when that happens, so pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Caroline


----------



## dgphoto

Off to the grocery store with my trusty Poppy crossbody!


----------



## dgphoto

Off to get groceries with my trust Poppy crossbody!


----------



## dgphoto

Off to get groceries with my trust Poppy crossbody!


----------



## Mariquel

quinna said:


> This girl needed some love today.



I'd definitely be giving that one some love!


----------



## quinna

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline



Almost twins with Carrie! Gorgeous!


----------



## lurkernomore

quinna said:


> This girl needed some love today.





Hollie91999 said:


> Woven Carrie, out back to school shopping for the kids!



Both of these colors are awesome!


----------



## lurkernomore

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3083904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I initially was in my Teal Crosby today, but switched to pleated patent Juliette because we suddenly had a monsoon.


perfect for the rain - I still don't understand why Coach quit on the Juliette so quickly!



alansgail said:


> I was so excited to use my new Crosby today for the first time....enjoyed her so much. Am even thinking of maybe another color? She's so easy to use and so spacious.



no one here will discourage you from multiples...just sayin!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline



she looks like she wants to go out and have some fun!!!


----------



## lurkernomore

dgphoto said:


> Off to the grocery store with my trusty Poppy crossbody!
> View attachment 3084341



congrats on having a go-to bag - I have a hard time deciding which bag to carry!


----------



## CoachMaven

alansgail said:


> I was so excited to use my new Crosby today for the first time....enjoyed her so much. Am even thinking of maybe another color? She's so easy to use and so spacious.



I was using mine yesterday morning and I actually forgot how easy this bag is to use. The Red Currant color is gorgeous!


----------



## alansgail

CoachMaven said:


> I was using mine yesterday morning and I actually forgot how easy this bag is to use. The Red Currant color is gorgeous!


It is easy to use, isn't it? And that color! Actually I think all of the colors on this bag are so pretty.


----------



## lurkernomore

whipped out my teal Tatum tote today


----------



## dolali

The one that started it all, a birthday gift from my husband: 1998 Patricia Legacy in black with silver HW


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thanks yall!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> Almost twins with Carrie! Gorgeous!





lurkernomore said:


> she looks like she wants to go out and have some fun!!!





lurkernomore said:


> whipped out my teal Tatum tote today



Bag twins. I got coral!


----------



## dolali

lurkernomore said:


> whipped out my teal Tatum tote today



Love the teal color! Is it heavy?


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> whipped out my teal Tatum tote today



wonderful color and details on this!



dolali said:


> The one that started it all, a birthday gift from my husband: 1998 Patricia Legacy in black with silver HW



Lovely! what a fantastic piece to have started with!


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> whipped out my teal Tatum tote today



Such a pretty color!



dolali said:


> The one that started it all, a birthday gift from my husband: 1998 Patricia Legacy in black with silver HW



I like this classic.


----------



## RaineyThatGirl

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3083113
> 
> 
> Coach Prairie Satchel in Nude/Light Gold
> 
> I was debating whether I should return it - decided to keep it. It looks very elegant in person.




It looks very nice in this picture as well!


----------



## dgphoto

This vintage gal and I are heading to the outlet today. Maybe bringing home a new sibling....squeeeee!!


----------



## Nymeria1

dolali said:


> The one that started it all, a birthday gift from my husband: 1998 Patricia Legacy in black with silver HW



Beautiful vintage bag!  Look at the thick leather and those gorgeous wide straps.  I have several "oldies" also, including my first Coach, a City bag, and others... IMO the leather on today's bags doesn't compare with these originals.  Loved the all leather lining in these bags too, no polyester, no vinyl, and they wore forever.  Corner wear?  What was that??


----------



## crazyforcoach09

...


----------



## frivofrugalista

dgphoto said:


> This vintage gal and I are heading to the outlet today. Maybe bringing home a new sibling....squeeeee!!
> View attachment 3085528



Love the classic!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Pretty! love the detailing on this!


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> This vintage gal and I are heading to the outlet today. Maybe bringing home a new sibling....squeeeee!!
> View attachment 3085528



so pretty! any siblings in mind??


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bag twins. I got coral!


Nice - I want to see!



dolali said:


> Love the teal color! Is it heavy?



I don't think she is heavy, but I love big bags, and some of the semi-older styles I love (Zoe and Julianne) have tons of hardware...




HesitantShopper said:


> wonderful color and details on this!
> 
> Thanks - I really like her a lot!


----------



## lurkernomore

dgphoto said:


> This vintage gal and I are heading to the outlet today. Maybe bringing home a new sibling....squeeeee!!
> View attachment 3085528



It is always nice to expand the family


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Hope you love yours as much as I love mine! Glad you cut the tags soooooo quickly!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Pretty, bold mama!!


----------



## dgphoto

frivofrugalista said:


> Love the classic!




Thanks! She light and small which is perfect for a day of power shopping! [emoji39]



HesitantShopper said:


> so pretty! any siblings in mind??




I'm open to anything in the brown tones. I need a good brown bag. Tired of Black and Tan... 



lurkernomore said:


> It is always nice to expand the family




I know, right!!! [emoji23] My hubs isn't always happy about new siblings. It seems to be hard on his checkbook...hahaha! I tell him the Coach children are way cheaper than real ones in the long run...


----------



## dgphoto

Soooo...new sister has arrived! Saddle Taxi tote! Posting in Reveal thread...woop!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Black Dakotah today...


----------



## Iamminda

dgphoto said:


> This vintage gal and I are heading to the outlet today. Maybe bringing home a new sibling....squeeeee!!
> View attachment 3085528



What a pretty bag!




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Love this color.



frivofrugalista said:


> Black Dakotah today...



Absolutely love this bag (wish I have this original version but I am still happy to own a black pebbled D).


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Absolutely love this bag (wish I have this original version but I am still happy to own a black pebbled D).


I love the originals, I've learned that they don't make them the same anymore after that!


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Black Dakotah today...



Gorgeous! And she looks perfect with your outfit!


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Black Dakotah today...




Looks very pretty against your outfit!


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> Gorgeous! And she looks perfect with your outfit!





pbnjam said:


> Looks very pretty against your outfit!


You ladies have a sharp eye...here is a better shot of the outfit.


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> My hubs isn't always happy about new siblings. It seems to be hard on his checkbook...hahaha!* I tell him the Coach children are way cheaper than real ones in the long run..*.



Plus you can sell those.


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Soooo...new sister has arrived! Saddle Taxi tote! Posting in Reveal thread...woop!



I saw, looks great! excellent additions. 



frivofrugalista said:


> Black Dakotah today...





frivofrugalista said:


> You ladies have a sharp eye...here is a better shot of the outfit.



Nice bag and great w/the outfit! love the timmies lol


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice bag and great w/the outfit! love the timmies lol



Lol, thanks Timmies is my saving grace!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely love this bag (wish I have this original version but I am still happy to own a black pebbled D).



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty! love the detailing on this!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Nice - I want to see!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she is heavy, but I love big bags, and some of the semi-older styles I love (Zoe and Julianne) have tons of hardware...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> wonderful color and details on this!
> 
> Thanks - I really like her a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks L
Click to expand...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Hope you love yours as much as I love mine! Glad you cut the tags soooooo quickly!



L o v e!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty, bold mama!!



Thanks BG


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> You ladies have a sharp eye...here is a better shot of the outfit.


 
Even better! Ahh your outfit is so put together! Love Tim Hortons. I always get it when I go visit family in Canada.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Even better! Ahh your outfit is so put together! Love Tim Hortons. I always get it when I go visit family in Canada.



Thank you...I see you are in NY, there are locations there in Manhattan.


----------



## dgphoto

HesitantShopper said:


> I saw, looks great! excellent additions.
> l




Thanks! I'm pretty stoked. Haven't bought a new Coach bag in 5 or 6 years and now two new ones in two weeks. Yippee! [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty stoked. Haven't bought a new Coach bag in 5 or 6 years and now two new ones in two weeks. Yippee! [emoji4]



LOL Guilty of that too. I've bought a few in the last year and yet hadn't in years ... guess it just goes that way sometimes.


----------



## _purseaddict_

dgphoto said:


> This vintage gal and I are heading to the outlet today. Maybe bringing home a new sibling....squeeeee!!
> View attachment 3085528




Very pretty. I like the red colour a lot too. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sparrows1

I've been carrying this since Saturday!  Got it Friday night from the Dillards sale (This is the Ellis, I think?  Haven't been keeping up with Coach lately).


----------



## quinna

frivofrugalista said:


> You ladies have a sharp eye...here is a better shot of the outfit.



Gorgeous!


----------



## quinna

sparrows1 said:


> I've been carrying this since Saturday!  Got it Friday night from the Dillards sale (This is the Ellis, I think?  Haven't been keeping up with Coach lately).
> 
> View attachment 3086801


Oh my gosh, this color.


----------



## frivofrugalista

quinna said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## tonij2000

sparrows1 said:


> I've been carrying this since Saturday!  Got it Friday night from the Dillards sale (This is the Ellis, I think?  Haven't been keeping up with Coach lately).
> 
> View attachment 3086801



lOVE IT, CONGRATS!


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you...I see you are in NY, there are locations there in Manhattan.



I know of one Tim Hortons in Manhattan. But I usually just go to the closest coffee shop. For some reason, it doesn't feel the same. Lol I want to reserve my Timmies for my trips up north.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> I know of one Tim Hortons in Manhattan. But I usually just go to the closest coffee shop. For some reason, it doesn't feel the same. Lol I want to reserve my Timmies for my trips up north.



I hear you...not the same the times I've had it in NY. At least Canada is doing something right


----------



## HesitantShopper

sparrows1 said:


> I've been carrying this since Saturday!  Got it Friday night from the Dillards sale (This is the Ellis, I think?  Haven't been keeping up with Coach lately).
> 
> View attachment 3086801



Pretty! great color.


----------



## dgphoto

sparrows1 said:


> I've been carrying this since Saturday!  Got it Friday night from the Dillards sale (This is the Ellis, I think?  Haven't been keeping up with Coach lately).
> 
> View attachment 3086801




FANTASTIC! This is my very favorite color! So jealous... [emoji6]


----------



## dgphoto

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## dgphoto

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline




That purse is so great and the color is amazing! [emoji7]


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> You ladies have a sharp eye...here is a better shot of the outfit.



Great ensemble!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Twins!  I love, love this bag and the color.


----------



## eleanors36

sparrows1 said:


> I've been carrying this since Saturday!  Got it Friday night from the Dillards sale (This is the Ellis, I think?  Haven't been keeping up with Coach lately).
> 
> View attachment 3086801



What a terrific green!


----------



## frivofrugalista

eleanors36 said:


> Great ensemble!



Thank you


----------



## _purseaddict_

With this mini crossbody again.


----------



## dgphoto

_purseaddict_ said:


> With this mini crossbody again.
> 
> View attachment 3087474




That is so cute! What's the name/style of this? [emoji4]


----------



## sparrows1

dgphoto said:


> FANTASTIC! This is my very favorite color! So jealous... [emoji6]





It's my favorite too!  I was so excited to find it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

dgphoto said:


> Gorgeous!!! [emoji7]





dgphoto said:


> That purse is so great and the color is amazing! [emoji7]



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Twins!  I love, love this bag and the color.



Your pic made me get it. Lololol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Caroline


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline



Lovely classic!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely classic!


 
Thanks lady!!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline




So classy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> So classy!


 Thank you


----------



## Cyra

frivofrugalista said:


> Black Dakotah today...



Such a lovely bag!! Purse twins!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Cyra said:


> Such a lovely bag!! Purse twins!!



Hey twinnie...thank you


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline



wow! Very classy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> wow! Very classy!


 
Thanks L!!!


----------



## opulentoblivion

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline


Such a gorgeous, classy bag! Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

opulentoblivion said:


> Such a gorgeous, classy bag! Love it!


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## opulentoblivion

Cyra said:


> Such a lovely bag!! Purse twins!!


Oh wow - Dakotah looks great on you! Your pic now has me on the hunt for one! I lost my interest in Coach for a few years, but this year they've got my attention again! I'm discovering a love for the Fall 2014 collection! A little late to that party, I know, but maybe I'll still be able to find a Dakotah whiplash at a good price.


----------



## ecj*waxy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline




Such a beauty!!!


----------



## Lady8

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline


Beautiful! I have one in Khaki with the stingray embossed leather.


----------



## Cyra

opulentoblivion said:


> Oh wow - Dakotah looks great on you! Your pic now has me on the hunt for one! I lost my interest in Coach for a few years, but this year they've got my attention again! I'm discovering a love for the Fall 2014 collection! A little late to that party, I know, but maybe I'll still be able to find a Dakotah whiplash at a good price.



The name of this bag and numbers is:  
COACH DAKOTAH SMALL FLAP CROSSBODY IN  WHIPLASH LEATHER, 
STYLE NO. 33947

One 5" black leather feather w/ mini gold studs
One 3" black metal feather
One 3" x 1.5" black leather hangtag
One 2.5" x 1.25" black leather hangtag
One small oval lozenge that's embossed w/ the Horse & Carriage logo
All pieces are attached to a gunmetal (squared) ball chain
Fall 2014 Collection


----------



## opulentoblivion

Cyra said:


> The name of this bag and numbers is:
> 
> COACH DAKOTAH SMALL FLAP CROSSBODY IN  WHIPLASH LEATHER,
> 
> STYLE NO. 33947
> 
> 
> 
> One 5" black leather feather w/ mini gold studs
> 
> One 3" black metal feather
> 
> One 3" x 1.5" black leather hangtag
> 
> One 2.5" x 1.25" black leather hangtag
> 
> One small oval lozenge that's embossed w/ the Horse & Carriage logo
> 
> All pieces are attached to a gunmetal (squared) ball chain
> 
> Fall 2014 Collection




Thanks so much! Let the hunt begin!


----------



## paula3boys

opulentoblivion said:


> Oh wow - Dakotah looks great on you! Your pic now has me on the hunt for one! I lost my interest in Coach for a few years, but this year they've got my attention again! I'm discovering a love for the Fall 2014 collection! A little late to that party, I know, but maybe I'll still be able to find a Dakotah whiplash at a good price.




Too bad you didn't search last week! I sold two for less than retail lol. I never saw these go to outlet in black or light blue. Good luck with your search


----------



## opulentoblivion

paula3boys said:


> Too bad you didn't search last week! I sold two for less than retail lol. I never saw these go to outlet in black or light blue. Good luck with your search




Oh darn!! Thanks - I'm kind of kicking myself for going on a hiatus from Coach!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ecj*waxy said:


> Such a beauty!!!





Lady8 said:


> Beautiful! I have one in Khaki with the stingray embossed leather.



Thank you


----------



## kreestole

Black Kristin hobo, modified. I removed the short strap and had my husband cut the metal rings with bolt cutters. I only wear it crossbody, so the short strap was in my way all the time.


----------



## Demen

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


 
It's nice!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Demen said:


> It's nice!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Dark Plume Pheobe


----------



## HesitantShopper

kreestole said:


> Black Kristin hobo, modified. I removed the short strap and had my husband cut the metal rings with bolt cutters. I only wear it crossbody, so the short strap was in my way all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088561



Nice bag, the liner color is pretty too.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dark Plume Pheobe



Pretty color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice bag, the liner color is pretty too.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty color.


 

Thank you


----------



## quinna

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dark Plume Pheobe



Love this color! Is this large Phoebe?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> Love this color! Is this large Phoebe?


 

Thanks Q..Yes, it is the large size.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dark Plume Pheobe



Beautiful! I have her little sister: dark plume mini satchel. I think this color looks best in Phoebe though!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harley77 said:


> Beautiful! I have her little sister: dark plume mini satchel. I think this color looks best in Phoebe though!


 
Thank you  from Big sister


----------



## kreestole

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice bag, the liner color is pretty too.





Thanks! I just love the soft squishy leather and how the black and silver look so pretty outside in the sun.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Your pic made me get it. Lololol



We like a lot of the same bags!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dark Plume Pheobe



great color! I bet she goes perfectly with what you are wearing, too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> great color! I bet she goes perfectly with what you are wearing, too!



Lolol L. Matched my top perfectly


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> We like a lot of the same bags!



Do you own this?  I love phoebe!


----------



## rbleather

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dark Plume Pheobe


 
Ooo, looks like a softie!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

rbleather said:


> Ooo, looks like a softie!



Thanks. Verrrry soft!


----------



## jane

Original small Dakotah in light blue today. Such a special bag.


----------



## Sarah03

jane said:


> Original small Dakotah in light blue today. Such a special bag.




Love this!


----------



## frivofrugalista

jane said:


> Original small Dakotah in light blue today. Such a special bag.



Twins...beautiful!!!


----------



## Iamminda

jane said:


> Original small Dakotah in light blue today. Such a special bag.


Just gorgeous!  I have never seen it IRL since I was late to the Dakotah party -- I want this color so bad.      So pretty!


----------



## Elsee

jane said:


> Original small Dakotah in light blue today. Such a special bag.



Beautiful! I love that color!


----------



## Elsee

Today I carried this beauty -- Madison Domed Satchel:


----------



## HesitantShopper

jane said:


> Original small Dakotah in light blue today. Such a special bag.



what a great color & I love the detailing on this.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Elsee said:


> Today I carried this beauty -- Madison Domed Satchel:
> View attachment 3089679



How pretty! quite the details on this bag.


----------



## Elsee

HesitantShopper said:


> How pretty! quite the details on this bag.



Thank you!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

jane said:


> Original small Dakotah in light blue today. Such a special bag.



Beautiful! ! Can't wait to get mine Friday! !


----------



## Iamminda

Harley77 said:


> Beautiful! ! Can't wait to get mine Friday! !


Congrats to you.  How the heck did you find one?   Lucky ducky!  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Elsee said:


> Today I carried this beauty -- Madison Domed Satchel:
> View attachment 3089679



Gorgeous!


----------



## Elsee

frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Black Rhyder 33!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jane said:


> Original small Dakotah in light blue today. Such a special bag.


 
Love this color !!!! Hmmm.I might need this back in my life


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Elsee said:


> Today I carried this beauty -- Madison Domed Satchel:
> View attachment 3089679


 
Elegant!!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Black Rhyder 33!!!!



Awesome!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Awesome!


 Thanks lady!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Black Rhyder 33!!!!



oh this is nice! Looks like it carry loads.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> oh this is nice! Looks like it carry loads.


 
Thanks. Carrys a TON


----------



## Elsee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Elegant!!!!



Thanks! Twins on the Rhyder -- Love it!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Elsee said:


> Thanks! Twins on the Rhyder -- Love it!!


 
We Twins on alot


----------



## Elsee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> We Twins on alot



True!  You've got great taste.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elsee said:


> true!*  you've* got great taste.  :d


 we!!!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jane said:


> Original small Dakotah in light blue today. Such a special bag.


Love this bag!!!


----------



## Elsee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> we!!!!!!



Right, we! Lol!


----------



## Caspin22

The small was too small so I had to find a large. Here she is on her first outing. Audrey cinched tote in navy patent.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Black Rhyder 33!!!!



Gorgeous!  I have the colorblock Rhyder.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Do you own this?  I love phoebe!



I love the Phoebe especially the large!  Now I buy Edies.  



jane said:


> Original small Dakotah in light blue today. Such a special bag.



Love this Dakotah and sorry I missed it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Gorgeous!  I have the colorblock Rhyder.


 Thank you.
which one is the colorblock Rhyder?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> I love the Phoebe especially the large!  Now I buy Edies.
> 
> 
> 
> me too- I have a few edies


----------



## Cyra

jane said:


> Original small Dakotah in light blue today. Such a special bag.



That is an amazing picture, would have love to have this colour Dakotah.  There were pictures of English actress Emily Blunt with this bag!!


----------



## rbleather

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Black Rhyder 33!!!!



That is one cool bag!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

rbleather said:


> That is one cool bag!!!



Thank you


----------



## jane

Cyra said:


> That is an amazing picture, would have love to have this colour Dakotah.  There were pictures of English actress Emily Blunt with this bag!!



Thanks everyone!! I only have two SV Coach bags, each one is a 2014 small dakotah, and it was love at first sight! They are so different than anything else I have, and the quality is just amazing. Love love love, get one if you can, in either color!!!


----------



## mmgirl77

Just moved into new to me Lindsey with WHBM key fob


----------



## Mariquel

mmgirl77 said:


> Just moved into new to me Lindsey with WHBM key fob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090487



They have key fobs too?  Looks great with your Lindsey! Do you know the specific name of that red?


----------



## mmgirl77

Mariquel said:


> They have key fobs too?  Looks great with your Lindsey! Do you know the specific name of that red?


No, I sure don't know the name of the specific red.  I was thinking maybe raspberry, but I don't think it's right.  I got this bag on ebay, and it didn't come with a tag, unfortunately.

WHBM has keyfobs once in a great while on their website, and I just got one on clearance that I really like.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mmgirl77 said:


> Just moved into new to me Lindsey with WHBM key fob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090487



How pretty, nice color too.


----------



## quinna

Python round Kristin today


----------



## ilikesunshine

jane said:


> Original small Dakotah in light blue today. Such a special bag.



Wow! This REALLY nice.  It might be too small for me though



Elsee said:


> Today I carried this beauty -- Madison Domed Satchel:
> View attachment 3089679



AND she is a BEAUTY!  



mmgirl77 said:


> Just moved into new to me Lindsey with WHBM key fob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090487



Very pretty!  I love the gathered leather...I have a Sophia & a Kara


----------



## CatePNW

Metallic Crosby today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> Metallic Crosby today.
> 
> View attachment 3091279
> View attachment 3091280




Cool bag!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> Python round Kristin today



Nice bag!



CatePNW said:


> Metallic Crosby today.
> 
> View attachment 3091279
> View attachment 3091280



Cute and love your poofball.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

CatePNW said:


> Metallic Crosby today.
> 
> View attachment 3091279
> View attachment 3091280




Ahhhh stop tempting me with this!!!!! It is sooooo beautiful but deep down I know the style won't work for me!!


----------



## dgphoto

Canderson22 said:


> The small was too small so I had to find a large. Here she is on her first outing. Audrey cinched tote in navy patent.
> 
> View attachment 3090070


I adore this bag...the color, the style...  Send her to me when you tire of it! [emoji4]





mmgirl77 said:


> Just moved into new to me Lindsey with WHBM key fob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090487



Ahhhhh, gorgeous! And that fob....I NEED that fob! I have two Bostons!



CatePNW said:


> Metallic Crosby today.
> 
> View attachment 3091279
> View attachment 3091280



Wow, what a fantastic bag, truly! [emoji7]


----------



## tonij2000

mmgirl77 said:


> Just moved into new to me Lindsey with WHBM key fob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090487



Beautiful!


----------



## daisyorange

jane said:


> Original small Dakotah in light blue today. Such a special bag.


Wow! what a stunning bag! would someone please let me know if you happen to find it in outlets or FOS? I don't have access to either but i hope i can have it charge sent if it's available. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kitts

daisyorange said:


> Wow! what a stunning bag! would someone please let me know if you happen to find it in outlets or FOS? I don't have access to either but i hope i can have it charge sent if it's available. Thanks in advance!




Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but you have to go to an outlet store to do a charge send. Unfortunately you can't just do it over the phone.  I hope you find one, it is a beautiful bag!


----------



## gr8onteej

Poppy hippie


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Poppy hippie
> View attachment 3091953



I like


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today.



Love this! You are so lucky to have found one in medium. I have the small because I never found medium.


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> Poppy hippie
> View attachment 3091953



super cute!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today.



Such a pretty pattern.


----------



## dgphoto

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today.




Adorable!


----------



## CoachMaven

Kitts said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but you have to go to an outlet store to do a charge send. Unfortunately you can't just do it over the phone.  I hope you find one, it is a beautiful bag!



You can technically go to any Coach store to do a Charge Send. They may not be thrilled to do them for you, but it can be done.


----------



## lurkernomore

gr8onteej said:


> Poppy hippie
> View attachment 3091953



this bag looks like you have to be having fun when you are carrying it!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today.



Don't you love her? We are cousins - I have the tote!


----------



## lurkernomore

I am trying to rotate through as many of my bags as possible, but I keep coming back to Ms. Tatum in teal.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> I am trying to rotate through as many of my bags as possible, but I keep coming back to Ms. Tatum in teal.


That girl is a beauty!


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> That girl is a beauty!



Thanks! and I love your mini Natasha. I have had an off and on affair with MJ over the years....


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks! and I love your mini Natasha. I have had an off and on affair with MJ over the years....


Oh lol thanks. I love the Natasha! Apparently I have a thing for bags that have the zipper in the flap...I have KS, MK, and MBMJ bags that all have that lol.


----------



## ayumiken

gr8onteej said:


> Poppy hippie
> View attachment 3091953


Great silver sling bag. Love it!


----------



## ayumiken

lurkernomore said:


> I am trying to rotate through as many of my bags as possible, but I keep coming back to Ms. Tatum in teal.


I like this one, its color and style. Congrats!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I like




Thanks!


----------



## gr8onteej

lurkernomore said:


> this bag looks like you have to be having fun when you are carrying it!



At a sangria fest with my girls...'nuff said [emoji38][emoji484]



ayumiken said:


> Great silver sling bag. Love it!




Thank you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harley77 said:


> Love this! You are so lucky to have found one in medium. I have the small because I never found medium.


Thanks. The perfect size Borough


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty pattern.





dgphoto said:


> Adorable!





lurkernomore said:


> Don't you love her? We are cousins - I have the tote!





ayumiken said:


> I like this one, its color and style. Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> I am trying to rotate through as many of my bags as possible, but I keep coming back to Ms. Tatum in teal.



Love the color and details on this, so i get why you'd keep coming back.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I am trying to rotate through as many of my bags as possible, but I keep coming back to Ms. Tatum in teal.



Bag twins. Great size. Right?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## bagenamored

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Oh my, that is lovely! Would you mind sharing the style number?


----------



## _purseaddict_

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Pretty pink! [emoji175]


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Ooo pretty in pink!!


----------



## dgphoto

Today's gal [emoji4]


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



very pretty bag and color!



dgphoto said:


> Today's gal [emoji4]
> View attachment 3092896



love the contrast!


----------



## lurkernomore

I hesitated about cutting the tags (concerned she would be delicate) but now I am glad that I did.
Ms. croc duffle out today looking for purse storage solutions


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Wild Beast Crosby appropriately came out for a trip to the zoo before school starts this week [emoji3][emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Thank you. 15744


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I hesitated about cutting the tags (concerned she would be delicate) but now I am glad that I did.
> Ms. croc duffle out today looking for purse storage solutions



Lovely


----------



## crazyforcoach09

_purseaddict_ said:


> Pretty pink! [emoji175]





BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo pretty in pink!!





lurkernomore said:


> very pretty bag and color!
> 
> 
> 
> love the contrast!



Thanks yall!


----------



## ecj*waxy

lurkernomore said:


> I hesitated about cutting the tags (concerned she would be delicate) but now I am glad that I did.
> Ms. croc duffle out today looking for purse storage solutions


I think you made the right decision...she's stunning!


----------



## dgphoto

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love this!



lurkernomore said:


>



Ooooohh, very nice!



AshleyLovesLV said:


> View attachment 3092931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Beast Crosby appropriately came out for a trip to the zoo before school starts this week [emoji3][emoji7]



I so want this bag!! It's fab!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

dgphoto said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooohh, very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> I so want this bag!! It's fab!



Thanks lady


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

dgphoto said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooohh, very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> I so want this bag!! It's fab!




Thanks!


----------



## Mariquel

lurkernomore said:


> I hesitated about cutting the tags (concerned she would be delicate) but now I am glad that I did.
> Ms. croc duffle out today looking for purse storage solutions



Very pretty!  If you come up with something short of an extra room, please share!


----------



## Miats

Love your tote, I just bought the same one, burin black. Just wanted to ask... Do you find that the thin leather straps are to delicate and might tear or show some cracking in the future or that's not the case?


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> I hesitated about cutting the tags (concerned she would be delicate) but now I am glad that I did.
> Ms. croc duffle out today looking for purse storage solutions


Gorgeous!


----------



## Miats

lurkernomore said:


> I am trying to rotate through as many of my bags as possible, but I keep coming back to Ms. Tatum in teal.



Hi, just want to ask about the straps on the Tatum tote.... Do you find that they are to delicate and may show signs of wear with use, or they are strong and well made and should last through the life of the purse without showing any signs of wear and tear?


----------



## lurkernomore

AshleyLovesLV said:


> View attachment 3092931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Beast Crosby appropriately came out for a trip to the zoo before school starts this week [emoji3][emoji7]



literally perfect for a trip to the zoo!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovely


Thanks GF!



ecj*waxy said:


> I think you made the right decision...she's stunning!



Thanks, and I agree. I am kind of at the point with bags now that it needs to be different to make me want to carry it more than bags I know I love....


----------



## lurkernomore

dgphoto said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooohh, very nice!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I so want this bag!! It's fab!





Mariquel said:


> Very pretty!  If you come up with something short of an extra room, please share!



I am thinking of one of the ladder type bookcases to fit in my closet. One of the stores had one today in metal in the back-to-college section, all open on the sides. I am going to do some measuring and see if it will work. I will let you know, and if it does I will take some pics!


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks!



Miats said:


> Hi, just want to ask about the straps on the Tatum tote.... Do you find that they are to delicate and may show signs of wear with use, or they are strong and well made and should last through the life of the purse without showing any signs of wear and tear?



At first I thought the straps looked thin, but they do not pull at all when she is loaded up. The bag is surprisingly comfortable, and I consider the Tatum tote one of my top 5 favorite Coach bags at this point.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

lurkernomore said:


> literally perfect for a trip to the zoo!




Thanks! I thought so too [emoji3]


----------



## gr8onteej

lurkernomore said:


> I hesitated about cutting the tags (concerned she would be delicate) but now I am glad that I did.
> Ms. croc duffle out today looking for purse storage solutions




I have the duffle.  I had the same concerns but got over it.  Love the whole blue croc line.  Enjoy!


----------



## aubergined

lurkernomore said:


> I hesitated about cutting the tags (concerned she would be delicate) but now I am glad that I did.
> Ms. croc duffle out today looking for purse storage solutions




Twins on the croc today! My HG! Now I just need to fix my denim feather fob so I can use it with this bag again!


----------



## lurkernomore

gr8onteej said:


> I have the duffle.  I had the same concerns but got over it.  Love the whole blue croc line.  Enjoy!



Thanks - she was really easy and fun to carry today!



aubergined said:


> Twins on the croc today! My HG! Now I just need to fix my denim feather fob so I can use it with this bag again!


Hooray - I am glad to know there are others out there that are enjoying this duffle - also, I love that fob...it is perfect


----------



## Miats

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought the straps looked thin, but they do not pull at all when she is loaded up. The bag is surprisingly comfortable, and I consider the Tatum tote one of my top 5 favorite Coach bags at this point.


Thanks , I really like this bag as well, it has this unique look to it, that makes it different from all the other totes. You reassured me, so I will go ahead and remove the tags.


----------



## tristaeliseh

lurkernomore said:


> I hesitated about cutting the tags (concerned she would be delicate) but now I am glad that I did.
> Ms. croc duffle out today looking for purse storage solutions


Oh my God. I love that, I neeeeeeed that bag!


----------



## ilikesunshine

lurkernomore said:


> I am trying to rotate through as many of my bags as possible, but I keep coming back to Ms. Tatum in teal.



So pretty...I just got the Tatum Tote (in Black & Coral)...it's such a nice looking bag!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today.



I LOVE this one!



lurkernomore said:


> I hesitated about cutting the tags (concerned she would be delicate) but now I am glad that I did.
> Ms. croc duffle out today looking for purse storage solutions



I was a chicken and too afraid of this one but it's gorgeous!


----------



## lurkernomore

Miats said:


> Thanks , I really like this bag as well, it has this unique look to it, that makes it different from all the other totes. You reassured me, so I will go ahead and remove the tags.



once you move in, you will love her!


----------



## carinas

aubergined said:


> Twins on the croc today! My HG! Now I just need to fix my denim feather fob so I can use it with this bag again!



Stunning!


----------



## Cyra

lurkernomore said:


> I am trying to rotate through as many of my bags as possible, but I keep coming back to Ms. Tatum in teal.



Beautiful!


----------



## CaliChic

Just transferred all of my essentials into my studded preston mini for the week! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## frivofrugalista

CaliChic said:


> Just transferred all of my essentials into my studded preston mini for the week! Have a great day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3094774



Such a cute bag with the fob! Have a wonderful day


----------



## CaliChic

frivofrugalista said:


> Such a cute bag with the fob! Have a wonderful day




Thank you! You too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CaliChic said:


> Just transferred all of my essentials into my studded preston mini for the week! Have a great day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3094774



so cute! fob really suits it, twins as i have that Robot too!


----------



## CaliChic

HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! fob really suits it, twins as i have that Robot too!




Nice! Thx!


----------



## lurkernomore

CaliChic said:


> Just transferred all of my essentials into my studded preston mini for the week! Have a great day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3094774



love the studs, and the robot - enjoy your Preston!


----------



## Iamminda

CaliChic said:


> Just transferred all of my essentials into my studded preston mini for the week! Have a great day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3094774


That is pretty and the fob looks perfect with it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> I hesitated about cutting the tags (concerned she would be delicate) but now I am glad that I did.
> Ms. croc duffle out today looking for purse storage solutions


Love this girl!!! So unique and cool looking! Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## CaliChic

lurkernomore said:


> love the studs, and the robot - enjoy your Preston!




Thx!!![emoji16]


----------



## CaliChic

Iamminda said:


> That is pretty and the fob looks perfect with it!




Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## CoachMaven

Forgive my crappy old iPhone camera. Wearing my new Rhyder 33 satchel today. Love this!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3094876
> 
> 
> Forgive my crappy old iPhone camera. Wearing my new Rhyder 33 satchel today. Love this!!


 


Very cool!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today - Gunmetal Rhyder 33!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3094876
> 
> 
> Forgive my crappy old iPhone camera. Wearing my new Rhyder 33 satchel today. Love this!!



Looks great! and super roomy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Gunmetal Rhyder 33!!!



Looks so sharp! nice choice.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks so sharp! nice choice.


 Thank you


----------



## frivofrugalista

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3094876
> 
> 
> Forgive my crappy old iPhone camera. Wearing my new Rhyder 33 satchel today. Love this!!



Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3094876
> 
> 
> Forgive my crappy old iPhone camera. Wearing my new Rhyder 33 satchel today. Love this!!


 
Love it! I have GM today


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Gunmetal Rhyder 33!!!



Very cool!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Very cool!


 Thank you


----------



## MsBaggins

Shotgun Phoebs


----------



## shillinggirl88

MsBaggins said:


> Shotgun Phoebs


 
Nice classic!


----------



## MsBaggins

shillinggirl88 said:


> Nice classic!



Thanks, yes!! An all-time fav for sure!


----------



## letstalkbags

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3094876
> 
> 
> Forgive my crappy old iPhone camera. Wearing my new Rhyder 33 satchel today. Love this!!


I like the looks of this size best ! Very nice !


----------



## letstalkbags

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Gunmetal Rhyder 33!!!


Love this metallic color and size of this bag ! Really nice !



MsBaggins said:


> Shotgun Phoebs


Love it ! Twins, this color was my first Phoebe, black is so classic.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MsBaggins said:


> Shotgun Phoebs



Cute! perfect companion.


----------



## Caspin22

Back in pretty Purple Iris Phoebe today. No, the hangtag doesn't match but I lost the original and this was the closest they had. I'll keep checking.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Canderson22 said:


> Back in pretty Purple Iris Phoebe today. No, the hangtag doesn't match but I lost the original and this was the closest they had. I'll keep checking.
> 
> View attachment 3095963



Purple power! Great to have that contrast.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

letstalkbags said:


> Love this metallic color and size of this bag ! Really nice !
> 
> 
> Love it ! Twins, this color was my first Phoebe, black is so classic.



Thank you


----------



## rbleather

MsBaggins said:


> Shotgun Phoebs



Looks like a softie!


----------



## rbleather

Canderson22 said:


> Back in pretty Purple Iris Phoebe today. No, the hangtag doesn't match but I lost the original and this was the closest they had. I'll keep checking.
> 
> View attachment 3095963




Love that color! !!


----------



## CoachMaven

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love it! I have GM today



Love the GM!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Carrying Miss Belle today. [emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachMaven said:


> Love the GM!



Thank you


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Powder blue small Phoebe today.


----------



## dgphoto

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 3096025
> 
> 
> Carrying Miss Belle today. [emoji7]




This is fab!! Love the colorful tags too!


----------



## dgphoto

iNeedCoffee said:


> Powder blue small Phoebe today.




Wow, this bag is lovely!!!!


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

My awesome Cambridge fold over clutch in Plum! I've been getting a lot of compliments on her lately. Does anyone know what the hardware color was called? The tag says AR/Plum/Chestnut... what does "AR" stand for?


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

MoreCoachPleez said:


> My awesome Cambridge fold over clutch in Plum! I've been getting a lot of compliments on her lately. Does anyone know what the hardware color was called? The tag says AR/Plum/Chestnut... what does "AR" stand for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096108




Amber??


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Powder blue small Phoebe today.


I like this color!


----------



## MsBaggins

letstalkbags said:


> Love this metallic color and size of this bag ! Really nice !
> 
> 
> Love it ! Twins, this color was my first Phoebe, black is so classic.





HesitantShopper said:


> Cute! perfect companion.



Thanks..a top 5!


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> Powder blue small Phoebe today.



I am a sucker for blue bags...so this would work for me - enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

MoreCoachPleez said:


> My awesome Cambridge fold over clutch in Plum! I've been getting a lot of compliments on her lately. Does anyone know what the hardware color was called? The tag says AR/Plum/Chestnut... what does "AR" stand for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096108




I can't answer your question, but I love the larger wristlets! I remember when the Cambridge line came out, and it was definitely a love it/hate it bag even though the colors were really cool.


----------



## lurkernomore

took teal Julianne out today Love Madison leather


----------



## Limonata00

Anyone using their kelsey as their carryon bag for travel? Im seriously thinking of getting one bec it looks so classy, but not sure if it'll fit what i need for a long plane ride


----------



## Mariquel

lurkernomore said:


> took teal Julianne out today Love Madison leather



Love that leather and the color!


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> took teal Julianne out today Love Madison leather



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I'm drooling! Been wanting this bag and colour forever!


----------



## lurkernomore

Limonata00 said:


> Anyone using their kelsey as their carryon bag for travel? Im seriously thinking of getting one bec it looks so classy, but not sure if it'll fit what i need for a long plane ride



I have the original FP Kelsey, and she would be way too small for me to use as a carry-on  - and I also prefer compartments when I travel (I normally use a men's tote for vacations). But, I guess it depends on what you need to carry....Kelsey is a great bag!


----------



## lurkernomore

Mariquel said:


> Love that leather and the color!



Thanks!



frivofrugalista said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I'm drooling! Been wanting this bag and colour forever!



They show up on ebay, but condition can be an issue...I wish I had gotten the grass colored when they were at the outlets, but I was a newbie back then.....


----------



## jan1124

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Gorgeous!  Thanks for the reminder.... I have this bag, somewhere, buried deep in my Coach collection..........now to find her...........


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> took teal Julianne out today Love Madison leather



Beautiful


----------



## Limonata00

lurkernomore said:


> I have the original FP Kelsey, and she would be way too small for me to use as a carry-on  - and I also prefer compartments when I travel (I normally use a men's tote for vacations). But, I guess it depends on what you need to carry....Kelsey is a great bag!




Thanks for the response girl! Sucks i dont have coach store nearby so i can see it person. Ive been using the longchamp planetes as my carry on. Im looking for a classier upgrade. [emoji4]


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful



Thanks! my store had a black Rhyder today, but I was good


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks! my store had a black Rhyder today, but I was good


No fun when we good. Lololol


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> Powder blue small Phoebe today.


Lovely bag. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today - Gunmetal Rhyder 33!!!



Remember the Rhyder 33 mix with a brownish suede and black pebbled leather?  That's the colorblock.



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3094876
> 
> 
> Forgive my crappy old iPhone camera. Wearing my new Rhyder 33 satchel today. Love this!!



Great to see these Rhyders! 



MsBaggins said:


> Shotgun Phoebs



A great reliable partner!


----------



## dgphoto

Carrying this newly rehabbed (& eBay new-to-me) smushy piece of goodness today. [emoji173]&#65039;


For some reason, in this pic it looks like there are light spots on the top front but there aren't. [emoji4]


----------



## ToriChan

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this newly rehabbed (& eBay new-to-me) smushy piece of goodness today. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3097984
> 
> For some reason, in this pic it looks like there are light spots on the top front but there aren't. [emoji4]



Love this! I have a bag similar and I love how they added the long leather tassels on the zipper pull.


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this newly rehabbed (& eBay new-to-me) smushy piece of goodness today. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3097984
> 
> For some reason, in this pic it looks like there are light spots on the top front but there aren't. [emoji4]



so nice! great Fob too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Kristin Elevated Flap Satchel Navy


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

lurkernomore said:


> I can't answer your question, but I love the larger wristlets! I remember when the Cambridge line came out, and it was definitely a love it/hate it bag even though the colors were really cool.




Yes! I read the comments on tpf and it seems like this collection really divided people... Some loved it, others hated it. Not much middle ground. I personally LOVE most of the pieces (not a fan of the metallics, too futuristic for me!).


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Kristin Elevated Flap Satchel Navy



She's beautiful. I repeat this often: The Kristin line is one of my favorites.


----------



## Mariquel

ineedcoffee said:


> she's beautiful. I repeat this often: The kristin line is one of my favorites.



+1


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Kristin Elevated Flap Satchel Navy



Lovely! fantastic shimmer.


----------



## Alcat34

My lovely mini Bennett and I are starting off vacation with a bang!


----------



## MsBaggins

Rhyder 33 today....and here are my new clutches...


----------



## lurkernomore

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this newly rehabbed (& eBay new-to-me) smushy piece of goodness today. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3097984
> 
> For some reason, in this pic it looks like there are light spots on the top front but there aren't. [emoji4]



I loved this style when it first came out - great leather - enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Kristin Elevated Flap Satchel Navy




pretty - you can never have enough navy - seriously!


----------



## lurkernomore

Alcat34 said:


> My lovely mini Bennett and I are starting off vacation with a bang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098826



ahhh...makes me want a pina colada!...oh, and I hope mini Bennett enjoys vacay!


----------



## lurkernomore

MsBaggins said:


> Rhyder 33 today....and here are my new clutches...



Rhyder looks great, and I love the clutches - where did you find them?


----------



## lurkernomore

my striped anniversary Hamptons bag is enjoying an afternoon at "Touch-a-truck"
I have no idea why the picture is sooo big...


----------



## MsBaggins

lurkernomore said:


> Rhyder looks great, and I love the clutches - where did you find them?



Thanks!!! I got the clutches from coach.com the other day. I'm a sucka for clutches


----------



## lurkernomore

MsBaggins said:


> Thanks!!! I got the clutches from coach.com the other day. I'm a sucka for clutches



me too...I am waiting for an oldie but goodie with a kisslock from the bay....


----------



## soramillay

iNeedCoffee said:


> She's beautiful. I repeat this often: The Kristin line is one of my favorites.



Hear, hear. My first Coach was a Kristin crossbody and she is still one of my favourite bags.


----------



## CoachMaven

iNeedCoffee said:


> She's beautiful. I repeat this often: The Kristin line is one of my favorites.



Agreed! I have the Laila and it is and has always been in my top 3 favorite bags.


----------



## CoachMaven

A much better photo of my Rhyder 33. Still rockin this bag in 117 degree heat!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

lurkernomore said:


> my striped anniversary Hamptons bag is enjoying an afternoon at "Touch-a-truck"
> I have no idea why the picture is sooo big...



Oh..what a neat idea! A stroller for your purse!


----------



## pursecharm

Alcat34 said:


> My lovely mini Bennett and I are starting off vacation with a bang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098826




I like minis on vacation, too. PR mini Prince Got to come with me!


----------



## Sarah03

Yesterday: my favorite duffle!
View attachment 3099117

Today: swagger wristlet to visit the Food Truck Festival!
View attachment 3099118


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> She's beautiful. I repeat this often: The Kristin line is one of my favorites.







CoachMaven said:


> Agreed! I have the Laila and it is and has always been in my top 3 favorite bags.




Me too!  I have a platinum woven Laila & a gunmetal baby sage. I love them both!


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh..what a neat idea! A stroller for your purse!


 

:lolots::lolots:...hey wait, that is a great idea! Everyone else was taking pics of their kids on fire trucks and snow plows, and I was taking a pic of my purse!


----------



## stardustgirl

lurkernomore said:


> ​
> 
> :lolots::lolots:...hey wait, that is a great idea! Everyone else was taking pics of their kids on fire trucks and snow plows, and I was taking a pic of my purse!



At least you've got your priorities straight!


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> Yesterday: my favorite duffle!
> View attachment 3099117
> 
> Today: swagger wristlet to visit the Food Truck Festival!
> View attachment 3099118




love both of these! If I see the Swagger wristlet at my outlet, it will definitely go home with me!


----------



## soramillay

Sarah03 said:


> Yesterday: my favorite duffle!
> View attachment 3099117
> 
> Today: swagger wristlet to visit the Food Truck Festival!
> View attachment 3099118




The leather on that duffle is TDF!


----------



## Sarah03

lurkernomore said:


> love both of these! If I see the Swagger wristlet at my outlet, it will definitely go home with me!



Thanks!  I was able to get the wristlet for $59, so definitely keep an eye out!



soramillay said:


> The leather on that duffle is TDF!




It definitely is. I love how thick it is!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> She's beautiful. I repeat this often: The Kristin line is one of my favorites.





HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely! fantastic shimmer.





lurkernomore said:


> I loved this style when it first came out - great leather - enjoy!



I love Kristin too. Thanks yall!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> pretty - you can never have enough navy - seriously!


Thanks gal


----------



## annpan23

Sarah03 said:


> Yesterday: my favorite duffle!
> View attachment 3099117
> 
> Today: swagger wristlet to visit the Food Truck Festival!
> View attachment 3099118



Both gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Yesterday: my favorite duffle!
> View attachment 3099117
> 
> Today: swagger wristlet to visit the Food Truck Festival!
> View attachment 3099118


Gorgeous duffle -- I love duffles!   I want a swagger wristlet too -- so cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> my striped anniversary Hamptons bag is enjoying an afternoon at "Touch-a-truck"
> I have no idea why the picture is sooo big...



LOL sounds like a fun event, my son would have liked that when he was little.



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3099050
> 
> A much better photo of my Rhyder 33. Still rockin this bag in 117 degree heat!



Nice! but you can keep that heat, though were pretty bad here too..



pursecharm said:


> I like minis on vacation, too. PR mini Prince Got to come with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099067



Pretty! look at the water!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Yesterday: my favorite duffle!
> View attachment 3099117
> 
> Today: swagger wristlet to visit the Food Truck Festival!
> View attachment 3099118



Great pieces!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks!  I was able to get the wristlet for $59, so definitely keep an eye out!



Fantastic buy!  had hoped mine would had some but nope.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Alcat34 said:


> My lovely mini Bennett and I are starting off vacation with a bang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098826



pretty spot! cute bag... 



MsBaggins said:


> Rhyder 33 today....and here are my new clutches...



Nice collection of clutches.. great bag too!


----------



## dgphoto

ToriChan said:


> Love this! I have a bag similar and I love how they added the long leather tassels on the zipper pull.



Thank you! I'm loving it too! Soooo soft!



HesitantShopper said:


> so nice! great Fob too.



Thanks! I wish the fob was detachable but it's permanent. I may have to remove it and put a new jump ring on it so I can enjoy it on other bags too. [emoji4]



lurkernomore said:


> I loved this style when it first came out - great leather - enjoy!



Thanks!! It IS wonderful leather. I kept petting it all day!


----------



## ZSP

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Kristin Elevated Flap Satchel Navy



Now this is one beautiful bag.  Love, love, love it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ZSP said:


> Now this is one beautiful bag.  Love, love, love it.


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. Large Olive Soft Borough


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Large Olive Soft Borough



Great color!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Large Olive Soft Borough




leather looks amazing!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Large Olive Soft Borough


Like this color.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Been carrying this great brown Legacy backpack up til today  It matched my boots that I wasn't planning on wearing to church today but it HAD to rain.


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Large Olive Soft Borough



Lovely!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Great color!





lurkernomore said:


> leather looks amazing!





Iamminda said:


> Like this color.





shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely!



Thanks yall


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Coral Tatum Tote!!!-


----------



## HesitantShopper

tristaeliseh said:


> Been carrying this great brown Legacy backpack up til today  It matched my boots that I wasn't planning on wearing to church today but it HAD to rain.



Great classic there!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Coral Tatum Tote!!!-



Pretty! i saw a few at the outlet the other day not coral... they are to big for me though, love the details. Great bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Great classic there!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! i saw a few at the outlet the other day not coral... they are to big for me though, love the details. Great bag.


 
Thanks..did you see this size or the larger size ?
What colors did they have?


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks..did you see this size or the larger size ?
> What colors did they have?



Pretty sure two sizes as one appeared smaller. Black were the color, and one more which sorry i completely forget.


----------



## lurkernomore

tristaeliseh said:


> Been carrying this great brown Legacy backpack up til today  It matched my boots that I wasn't planning on wearing to church today but it HAD to rain.



love how the leather looks! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Coral Tatum Tote!!!-



cousins - my teal says "hi" I would carry this tote all of the time if I didn't have so many purses!


----------



## lurkernomore

went back into my classroom today to start getting ready for the school year. I packed my lagoon patent Audrey tote up with some stuff to do at home.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> love how the leather looks!
> 
> 
> 
> cousins - my teal says "hi" I would carry this tote all of the time if I didn't have so many purses!


 


Thanks L...I agree -!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Coral Tatum Tote!!!-


LOVE that color!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> went back into my classroom today to start getting ready for the school year. I packed my lagoon patent Audrey tote up with some stuff to do at home.


 Regret selling mine ;(


----------



## crazyforcoach09

beachbaggal said:


> love that color!!


 
thanks bbg!!!!!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> went back into my classroom today to start getting ready for the school year. I packed my lagoon patent Audrey tote up with some stuff to do at home.



Oh no!! Already? Lol....Love the bag! We need a quick meet up!


----------



## dgphoto

lurkernomore said:


> went back into my classroom today to start getting ready for the school year. I packed my lagoon patent Audrey tote up with some stuff to do at home.




Absolutely die at this color!!! [emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> went back into my classroom today to start getting ready for the school year. I packed my lagoon patent Audrey tote up with some stuff to do at home.



awesome color! and are there outside pockets?!


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Oh no!! Already? Lol....Love the bag! We need a quick meet up!



I know! Where did my summer go?



dgphoto said:


> Absolutely die at this color!!! [emoji7]



Thanks - the watercolor effect makes it different and fun!


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> awesome color! and are there outside pockets?!



thanks - and yes, there is a deep, back outside pocket


----------



## CoachMaven

lurkernomore said:


> went back into my classroom today to start getting ready for the school year. I packed my lagoon patent Audrey tote up with some stuff to do at home.



Fraternal twins, I have this one in Navy and just love it! Lagoon is gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> thanks - and yes, there is a deep, back outside pocket



sweet! love those, seriously they need to make more bags with those.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teal Textured Caroline!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Teal Textured Caroline!!!



what a great color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> what a great color!


 
Thanks HS!!!!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Teal Textured Caroline!!!



beautiful bag - teal is my new favorite neutral....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> beautiful bag - teal is my new favorite neutral....


 


Thanks L!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Teal Textured Caroline!!!


Ummm yeah...that color...GORGE!!!


----------



## Mariquel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Teal Textured Caroline!!!



Beautiful, C!  I think this is one of my faves of all your Carolines!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Teal Textured Caroline!!!


Beautiful color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful color!


 


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Ummm yeah...that color...GORGE!!!


 


Mariquel said:


> Beautiful, C!  I think this is one of my faves of all your Carolines!


 
Thanks Ladies  yall know I love me some Carolines


----------



## AstridRhapsody

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Teal Textured Caroline!!!



Beautiful! !
I always wanted this but felt I wasn't 'fancy' enough for it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harley77 said:


> Beautiful! !
> I always wanted this but felt I wasn't 'fancy' enough for it.


 
Thank you!
You make the bag FANCY


----------



## notallblack

First time wearing this out! City tote in crossgrain leather, cranberry color


----------



## Iamminda

notallblack said:


> First time wearing this out! City tote in crossgrain leather, cranberry color


Pretty!  I need something in cranberry


----------



## dgphoto

notallblack said:


> First time wearing this out! City tote in crossgrain leather, cranberry color




That is GORGEOUS!!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## QueenLouis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Teal Textured Caroline!!!


 
Ooh that color is gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

QueenLouis said:


> Ooh that color is gorgeous!



Thanks alot!


----------



## notallblack

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  I need something in cranberry



Thank you!! I felt the same when I saw this.... Except I already had another cranberry bag


----------



## notallblack

dgphoto said:


> That is GORGEOUS!!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you dgphoto


----------



## HesitantShopper

notallblack said:


> First time wearing this out! City tote in crossgrain leather, cranberry color




Great color!


----------



## soramillay

notallblack said:


> First time wearing this out! City tote in crossgrain leather, cranberry color


Beautiful color and leather!


----------



## notallblack

soramillay said:


> Beautiful color and leather!


thank you!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!!!


----------



## lurkernomore

notallblack said:


> First time wearing this out! City tote in crossgrain leather, cranberry color




very pretty! I am currently obsessed with totes


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!



I am sure you look fab with her today. Getting ready to switch bags - trying to figure out what fits my needs!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> very pretty! I am currently obsessed with totes


 


Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I am sure you look fab with her today. Getting ready to switch bags - trying to figure out what fits my needs!


 Thanks Lady!!!!!


----------



## EGBDF

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!



Very pretty color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

EGBDF said:


> Very pretty color!


 Thanks!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!



how pretty! the gold detailing is nice.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty! the gold detailing is nice.


 


Thank you!!!  She goes well with my shirt today


----------



## QueenLouis




----------



## crazyforcoach09

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3102612


 Great color!


----------



## eleanors36

notallblack said:


> First time wearing this out! City tote in crossgrain leather, cranberry color



Love this color!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!!



Bam!  Great color for today.  



QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3102612



Yes!  Great tote!


----------



## frivofrugalista

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3102612



Love the colour!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bam!  Great color for today.  



 thank you E


----------



## lurkernomore

Carrying my parchment Marielle today - she is huge, but I her


----------



## lurkernomore

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3102612



love it! 
all of these totes today I think is a sign that I need a new tote!


----------



## ledobe

I was afraid I'd regret this purchase but I can't quit her. New I me eBay steal Braided strap editorial Zoe. Leather is incredible on this one


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> Carrying my parchment Marielle today - she is huge, but I her



Love it!


----------



## lurkernomore

ledobe said:


> I was afraid I'd regret this purchase but I can't quit her. New I me eBay steal Braided strap editorial Zoe. Leather is incredible on this one
> 
> View attachment 3102990
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102992



I love Zoe! I tried an editorial size on at the outlet when they were there a few years back, and it looked like luggage on me, but I think the details are just so cool!


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Love it!



Thanks! me too!


----------



## carterazo

Carried this pretty today.


----------



## notallblack

Love that color and shape! Perfect mix of structured and comfy


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Carried this pretty today.


Love this yellow!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Carried this pretty today.



Prudddddy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!!! She is heavy but I love her!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ledobe said:


> I was afraid I'd regret this purchase but I can't quit her. New I me eBay steal Braided strap editorial Zoe. Leather is incredible on this one
> 
> View attachment 3102990
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102992



So nice the braided strap detailing makes it unique!



carterazo said:


> Carried this pretty today.



very pretty! looks so soft.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!! She is heavy but I love her!!!!



Great details heavy or not lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> Carrying my parchment Marielle today - she is huge, but I her



Really nice! looks so crisp done in the white!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hesitantshopper said:


> so nice the braided strap detailing makes it unique!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! Looks so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> Great details heavy or not lol


 


thanks hs


----------



## Sarah03

carterazo said:


> Carried this pretty today.




So lovely!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!! She is heavy but I love her!!!!




She's a showstopper!  Love it!


----------



## carterazo

Thanks ladies!   (Don't know how to do multiple quotes from the app.    )


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> She's a showstopper!  Love it!


 


Thanks Lady!


----------



## _purseaddict_

carterazo said:


> Carried this pretty today.




[emoji173]&#65039; Wow, so perfect.


----------



## quinna

Swag for today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> swag for today


 cuttte


----------



## ledobe

lurkernomore said:


> I love Zoe! I tried an editorial size on at the outlet when they were there a few years back, and it looked like luggage on me, but I think the details are just so cool!



Thanks! They are huge, but this super soft leather makes it so slouchy it doesn't feel or look as huge as the other leathers it came in.  I can't stop petting it and it's really comfortable to carry!  Not sure I'd ever fill it up though, because it would look like a suitcase!



HesitantShopper said:


> So nice the braided strap detailing makes it unique!




Thanks!  The strap makes it comfortable to carry but it squeaks a little where the leather rubs together. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lurkernomore

carterazo said:


> Carried this pretty today.




great yellow - and she looks so comfy to carry!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!! She is heavy but I love her!!!!



hey, a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do, and that bag is so worth it!


----------



## lurkernomore

brought my floral tote with me to work today...she made making copies a lot more fun!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> hey, a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do, and that bag is so worth it!


 
Thanks L - she worth it!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> brought my floral tote with me to work today...she made making copies a lot more fun!


 love love love love


----------



## Sarah03

View attachment 3103793

Me & Mini B took a quick trip to the outlet.


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3103793
> 
> Me & Mini B took a quick trip to the outlet.


Gorgeous!  And the feather looks great.  I am intrigued by this bag.


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  And the feather looks great.  I am intrigued by this bag.




Thank you!  It's great for shopping trips. It truly is "mini."  This is what I have in it:
View attachment 3103806
View attachment 3103807
View attachment 3103810
View attachment 3103807

It has a zipper pocket on the back & there's also a slip pocket in front like the Dakotah. I put my phone in the zip pocket (iPhone 6).  The MK wallet is comparable to a coach accordion zip around wallet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3103793
> 
> Me & Mini B took a quick trip to the outlet.


 that color is amazing


----------



## eleanors36

quinna said:


> Swag for today



Great color!



lurkernomore said:


> brought my floral tote with me to work today...she made making copies a lot more fun!



Love this print on the tote!



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3103793
> 
> Me & Mini B took a quick trip to the outlet.



Oooooo!  That purple and fob!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Carried this pretty today.



Love this color!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!! She is heavy but I love her!!!!



So pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!


 


Thank you


----------



## ledobe

carterazo said:


> Carried this pretty today.





Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3103793
> 
> Me & Mini B took a quick trip to the outlet.




mmm...love that color-and the feather fob!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!  It's great for shopping trips. It truly is "mini."  This is what I have in it:
> View attachment 3103806
> View attachment 3103807
> View attachment 3103810
> View attachment 3103807
> 
> It has a zipper pocket on the back & there's also a slip pocket in front like the Dakotah. I put my phone in the zip pocket (iPhone 6).  The MK wallet is comparable to a coach accordion zip around wallet.


Thanks for the pictures.  I like the pocket in the back.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3103793
> 
> Me & Mini B took a quick trip to the outlet.


 That color!!! So cute!!


----------



## carterazo

lurkernomore said:


> great yellow - and she looks so comfy to carry!



Thanks!  She is pretty comfy.


----------



## Sarah03

quinna said:


> Swag for today




Love this swagger!


lurkernomore said:


> brought my floral tote with me to work today...she made making copies a lot more fun!



This is one of my favorite prints!  I hope maybe someday this pretty bag will show up on FOS!  It's gorgeous. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> that color is amazing



Thank you!



eleanors36 said:


> Great color!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this print on the tote!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo!  That purple and fob!




Thanks!


ledobe said:


> mmm...love that color-and the feather fob!



Thank you!



Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the pictures.  I like the pocket in the back.



You're welcome!  For a mini she holds quite a bit!



BeachBagGal said:


> That color!!! So cute!!




Thank you!


----------



## rbleather

ledobe said:


> I was afraid I'd regret this purchase but I can't quit her. New I me eBay steal Braided strap editorial Zoe. Leather is incredible on this one
> 
> View attachment 3102990
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102992



That leather looks luscious!


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Carried this pretty today.



The perfect yellow! is this the hobo?


----------



## carterazo

ilikesunshine said:


> The perfect yellow! is this the hobo?



Yes it is.


----------



## lurkernomore

quinna said:


> Swag for today



love the blue on this - I am starting to think I need a Swagger in my life!


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3103793
> 
> Me & Mini B took a quick trip to the outlet.



great bag for shopping - did you find anything good?


----------



## Sarah03

lurkernomore said:


> great bag for shopping - did you find anything good?




Thank you!  I did, but not at coach. If you want to see, I posted in the Non-Coach purchases thread


----------



## dgphoto

carterazo said:


> Carried this pretty today.



I'm so jealous...this is gorgeous!! [emoji172][emoji169][emoji172]



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!! She is heavy but I love her!!!!



I soooo want one of these babies. She's marvelous!



quinna said:


> Swag for today



Nice! Love the blue. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



lurkernomore said:


> brought my floral tote with me to work today...she made making copies a lot more fun!



Ahhhh! So pretty!! [emoji169][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169]



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3103793
> 
> Me & Mini B took a quick trip to the outlet.



WOW!! That color is to die for!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

dgphoto said:


> I'm so jealous...this is gorgeous!! [emoji172][emoji169][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> I soooo want one of these babies. She's marvelous!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


----------



## carterazo

WOW!! That color is to die for!! [emoji7][emoji7][/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3103793
> 
> Me & Mini B took a quick trip to the outlet.



Such a vibrant colour!


----------



## tflowers921

lurkernomore said:


> brought my floral tote with me to work today...she made making copies a lot more fun!




I have this one, I love it!


----------



## eleanors36

Edie and I drive to work on a sunny, Midwest day.


----------



## stardustgirl

I did Duffle Friday with my blue Snoopy mini Bleecker. He accompanied me through some truly insane store wait times (they had network issues) and monster traffic jams and never once lost his cheeful disposition.


----------



## Tasysam

I just bought this one


----------



## dgphoto

Tasysam said:


> I just bought this one




SOOO cute!!


----------



## eleanors36

stardustgirl said:


> I did Duffle Friday with my blue Snoopy mini Bleecker. He accompanied me through some truly insane store wait times (they had network issues) and monster traffic jams and never once lost his cheeful disposition.



Love the comfort keeper!


----------



## carinas

Out with my lovely Mini Tanner


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!!


----------



## QueenLouis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!




AGGGHHHH!!!! This is a one-that-got-away for me.

Gorgeous!


----------



## OllieO

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!



Gorgeous !


----------



## neonbright

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!


Gorgeous, I just want to get this bag.


----------



## dolali

Going vintage today. It came to me with a 13 cents USA stamp inside the pocket. I believe the stamp was issued in the 70's so I am assuming this tote is from those years. Not sure of the official name, something Kisslock Tote


----------



## frivofrugalista

dolali said:


> Going vintage today. It came to me with a 13 cents USA stamp inside the pocket. I believe the stamp was issued in the 70's so I am assuming this tote is from those years. Not sure of the official name, something Kisslock Tote



Oh that's a lovely colour!


----------



## carinas

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!



Gorgeous!



dolali said:


> Going vintage today. It came to me with a 13 cents USA stamp inside the pocket. I believe the stamp was issued in the 70's so I am assuming this tote is from those years. Not sure of the official name, something Kisslock Tote



Lovely tote. Love anything kiss lock


----------



## QueenLouis

dolali said:


> Going vintage today. It came to me with a 13 cents USA stamp inside the pocket. I believe the stamp was issued in the 70's so I am assuming this tote is from those years. Not sure of the official name, something Kisslock Tote




Wow!! Is it in as good condition as it looks in the photo?


----------



## pursecharm

carinas said:


> Out with my lovely Mini Tanner




Choosing Legacy as well, Chelsea Carryall in Robin's Egg.


----------



## pursecharm

pursecharm said:


> Choosing Legacy as well, Chelsea Carryall in Robin's Egg.




Here she is


----------



## dolali

frivofrugalista said:


> Oh that's a lovely colour!


Thank you! 



carinas said:


> Lovely tote. Love anything kiss lock


Thanks, iphone fits perfectly in the kiss lock pocket



QueenLouis said:


> Wow!! Is it in as good condition as it looks in the photo?



Yes! When I got it a few years ago, it was almost new I have used it only a handful of times since.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

QueenLouis said:


> AGGGHHHH!!!! This is a one-that-got-away for me.
> 
> Gorgeous!


Thanks GF


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OllieO said:


> Gorgeous !





neonbright said:


> Gorgeous, I just want to get this bag.





carinas said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely tote. Love anything kiss lock





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks GF



Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> Edie and I drive to work on a sunny, Midwest day.




Nice, love the dragonfly!



stardustgirl said:


> I did Duffle Friday with my blue Snoopy mini Bleecker. He accompanied me through some truly insane store wait times (they had network issues) and monster traffic jams and never once lost his cheeful disposition.



super cute~ love the color.



Tasysam said:


> I just bought this one



Great pattern!



carinas said:


> Out with my lovely Mini Tanner



really nice and love this color!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!



So nice, great details on these.



dolali said:


> Going vintage today. It came to me with a 13 cents USA stamp inside the pocket. I believe the stamp was issued in the 70's so I am assuming this tote is from those years. Not sure of the official name, something Kisslock Tote



Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice, love the dragonfly!
> 
> 
> 
> super cute~ love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> really nice and love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> So nice, great details on these.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!


Thank you


----------



## quinna

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!



 Fantastic!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!



Wow!  How about a photo of your closet?  



dolali said:


> Going vintage today. It came to me with a 13 cents USA stamp inside the pocket. I believe the stamp was issued in the 70's so I am assuming this tote is from those years. Not sure of the official name, something Kisslock Tote



Lovely!


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice, love the dragonfly!
> 
> 
> 
> super cute~ love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> really nice and love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> So nice, great details on these.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!



I really love the dragonfly, too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> Fantastic!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Wow!  How about a photo of your closet?
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!



Lololol. Thanks. All my bags are in dust bags in there armoire.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. I love this color!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. I love this color!




I love this bag. It's so beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> I love this bag. It's so beautiful!



Thanks lady!!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. I love this color!




Love that green.  Screams summer!! [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## tesoropanda

today ! 
Great color for summer


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. I love this color!



you are killing me this week! and yes, I mean that in a good way!


----------



## lurkernomore

tesoropanda said:


> View attachment 3106311
> 
> today !
> Great color for summer



love this! the mini tanners hold more than you think - and they are stinkin cute, too!


----------



## lurkernomore

I needed something for the weekend to handle a ton of errands and the threat of bad weather. This tote was perfect!


----------



## scoutmhen

dolali said:


> Going vintage today. It came to me with a 13 cents USA stamp inside the pocket. I believe the stamp was issued in the 70's so I am assuming this tote is from those years. Not sure of the official name, something Kisslock Tote




I love that! It is probably as old as me! Wow!


----------



## quinna

Carrie today


----------



## quinna

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lololol. Thanks. All my bags are in dust bags in there armoire.



That must be one huge piece of furniture!


----------



## myluvofbags

quinna said:


> Carrie today



The color and the gathered leather is tdf!  Gorgeous!


----------



## MsBaggins

quinna said:


> Carrie today



Beautiful


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. I love this color!



You're killing me, too!   Absolutely love this color and bag!  Hope I can get one someday.  



tesoropanda said:


> View attachment 3106311
> 
> today !
> Great color for summer



Perfect with your outfit! 



lurkernomore said:


> I needed something for the weekend to handle a ton of errands and the threat of bad weather. This tote was perfect!



Great tote, and yes, perfect for potential rain!


----------



## dolali

HesitantShopper said:


> Love it!



Thank you!



eleanors36 said:


> Lovely!



Thanks!



scoutmhen said:


> I love that! It is probably as old as me! Wow!



Thank you! The bag maybe 70's vintage, but you are definitely a youngster still


----------



## dolali

quinna said:


> Carrie today



I love this blue!


----------



## dolali

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. I love this color!



I love it too. Perfect summer color!


----------



## dolali

pursecharm said:


> Here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105747



Love Robin's egg! Need to find me one on this color


----------



## scoutmhen

dolali said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The bag maybe 70's vintage, but you are definitely a youngster still




You are sweet!


----------



## eleanors36

quinna said:


> That must be one huge piece of furniture!



  I want to see this enormous piece of furniture!


----------



## lurkernomore

quinna said:


> Carrie today




gorgeous bag - and the color looks awesome with jeans - which is a must for me!


----------



## lurkernomore

eleanors36 said:


> You're killing me, too!   Absolutely love this color and bag!  Hope I can get one someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect with your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Great tote, and yes, perfect for potential rain!



Thanks - I think it is going to be a tote type of week! and I love your Ace!


----------



## Zealous

quinna said:


> Carrie today




Very pretty!


----------



## eleanors36

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks - I think it is going to be a tote type of week! and I love your Ace!



I'm going to get a tote out for this week.  Thank you!  I hope you go to see them!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Love that green.  Screams summer!! [emoji295]&#65039;





lurkernomore said:


> you are killing me this week! and yes, I mean that in a good way!





eleanors36 said:


> You're killing me, too!   Absolutely love this color and bag!  Hope I can get one someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect with your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Great tote, and yes, perfect for potential rain!





dolali said:


> I love it too. Perfect summer color!



Thanks yall


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I needed something for the weekend to handle a ton of errands and the threat of bad weather. This tote was perfect!


Yes. Perfect


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> That must be one huge piece of furniture!


Lol. Yes. Its part of the bedrooom funiture for the spare room. Love that color on your bag!


----------



## carterazo

Pulled out Ms. Magenta this weekend.


----------



## dgphoto

Carrying my new-to-me saffiano merlot Nancy today. It came without the detachable strap and it is bugging the dickens out of me! Otherwise, I'm liking it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!!



Ooo this baby is a beauty!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo this baby is a beauty!!



Thanks BBG


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. Pinnacle Navy Haley!


----------



## dgphoto

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Pinnacle Navy Haley!




Love!! [emoji170][emoji169][emoji171][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

dgphoto said:


> Love!! [emoji170][emoji169][emoji171][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172]


 


Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Pinnacle Navy Haley!



how nice, great color.. looks like an outside pocket too?


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Carrying my new-to-me saffiano merlot Nancy today. It came without the detachable strap and it is bugging the dickens out of me! Otherwise, I'm liking it.
> View attachment 3107389



how cute! love the color.


----------



## eleanors36

If it's Tuesday, it must be time for a tote!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Pinnacle Navy Haley!



Ooooo.  So pretty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> how nice, great color.. looks like an outside pocket too?


 


Thanks HS...yes  love the pocket for my work ID


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Ooooo.  So pretty.


 
Thanks E.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> If it's Tuesday, it must be time for a tote!


 
I so want this bag!!!!!


----------



## soramillay

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Pinnacle Navy Haley!



You have the most beautiful bags, crazyforcoach09!!! Do you have a collection thread? I would love to browse through your gallery


----------



## crazyforcoach09

soramillay said:


> You have the most beautiful bags, crazyforcoach09!!! Do you have a collection thread? I would love to browse through your gallery


 


Thanks - I do love my Coach bags  - No, collection thread.


----------



## stardustgirl

eleanors36 said:


> If it's Tuesday, it must be time for a tote!



Pretty! It's also time for the Snoopy happy dance. 


My blue Snoopy duffle wasn't waiting for Duffle Friday, it came out with me today to go to the gym.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I so want this bag!!!!!



Yes, you do!  You need it. 



stardustgirl said:


> Pretty! It's also time for the Snoopy happy dance.
> 
> 
> My blue Snoopy duffle wasn't waiting for Duffle Friday, it came out with me today to go to the gym.



We love that dance, don't we?  Duffle must be perfect for the gym!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Yes, you do!  You need it.
> 
> 
> 
> We love that dance, don't we?  Duffle must be perfect for the gym!


 
E, can you provide me with the style number, please?


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Pinnacle Navy Haley!



amazing blue! 
I need to pull out marine - she isn't pinnacle, but she is pretty


----------



## lurkernomore

eleanors36 said:


> If it's Tuesday, it must be time for a tote![/QUOTE
> 
> great tote...Coach makes amazing totes...just sayin


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> amazing blue!
> I need to pull out marine - she isn't pinnacle, but she is pretty


 Thanks GF!!!!


----------



## CatePNW

Mixed Media Preston today!


----------



## stardustgirl

eleanors36 said:


> We love that dance, don't we?  Duffle must be perfect for the gym!



 I still think this board needs the dancing Snoopy emoji. I've seen it - I know it's out there!

Duffle is perfect for those tiny skinny lockers at my gym. There's no way the tote would fit and possibly not even the larger Surrey satchel. It's one thing to squash a gym bag in there, but don't squish the Snoopy!


----------



## closetofbirkins

CatePNW said:


> Mixed Media Preston today!
> 
> View attachment 3108340



I love it!


----------



## eleanors36

lurkernomore said:


> eleanors36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's Tuesday, it must be time for a tote![/QUOTE
> 
> great tote...Coach makes amazing totes...just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!  Am a bit upset that we're not seeing some new ones for fall.
> 
> 
> 
> stardustgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think this board needs the dancing Snoopy emoji. I've seen it - I know it's out there!
> 
> Duffle is perfect for those tiny skinny lockers at my gym. There's no way the tote would fit and possibly not even the larger Surrey satchel. It's one thing to squash a gym bag in there, but don't squish the Snoopy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tote is really tough to fit in a locker! I won't try that one again!!
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

CatePNW said:


> Mixed Media Preston today!
> 
> View attachment 3108340



Love this!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Market tote


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Market tote



Great patterned liner on this!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Great patterned liner on this!


 
thanks HS.....it is a great tote!!!!!


----------



## lurkernomore

CatePNW said:


> Mixed Media Preston today!
> 
> View attachment 3108340



looks fun - enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Market tote




you know I love this tote!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> you know I love this tote!


 
Yes yes yes = we should be twins


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Market tote


Cutie cute cute ..with that lining!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Cutie cute cute ..with that lining!


 Thanks Thanks Thanks BBG


----------



## anabg

I have had this beauty for maybe 15 years and I know nothing about it. It's a clutch type of bag but holds a lot.  Just a little bit of wear in the corners.


----------



## lurkernomore

anabg said:


> I have had this beauty for maybe 15 years and I know nothing about it. It's a clutch type of bag but holds a lot.  Just a little bit of wear in the corners.



I don't have any details about your bag, but it looks like a great size!


----------



## lurkernomore

I am all about totes right now as I am getting ready to go back to work next week, and I am trying to get my classroom ready. Carrying XL ergo tote today with the Legacy lining


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I am all about totes right now as I am getting ready to go back to work next week, and I am trying to get my classroom ready. Carrying XL ergo tote today with the Legacy lining


 Beautiful


----------



## ledobe

lurkernomore said:


> I am all about totes right now as I am getting ready to go back to work next week, and I am trying to get my classroom ready. Carrying XL ergo tote today with the Legacy lining



I have one of these and love it so much that I bought it in a couple other colors for cheap on eBay.  I keep a black one in my desk drawer at work and it's so convenient because it's so soft it just about folds, but is also very sturdy!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful



Thanks - you know we like them big!



ledobe said:


> I have one of these and love it so much that I bought it in a couple other colors for cheap on eBay.  I keep a black one in my desk drawer at work and it's so convenient because it's so soft it just about folds, but is also very sturdy!


I have black also - I love how thick the leather is on these bags! I wouldn't mind getting one in teal if I could find one at a reasonable price on the bay.


----------



## MsBaggins

Dakota from FOS.


----------



## ledobe

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks - you know we like them big!
> 
> 
> I have black also - I love how thick the leather is on these bags! I wouldn't mind getting one in teal if I could find one at a reasonable price on the bay.



I Have the black and the teal.  I really didn't need the teal!  I had just always wanted it and found one in really good shape for $52 including shipping. What's a girl to do?

I feel like I can do anything with the black, in fact it was pretty dirty when I got it so I washed it in the machine and it still looks great.  It's super handy when I have to haul stuff home from work and I actually use it more than the other two that I keep at home. 



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lurkernomore

ledobe said:


> I Have the black and the teal.  I really didn't need the teal!  I had just always wanted it and found one in really good shape for $52 including shipping. What's a girl to do?
> 
> I feel like I can do anything with the black, in fact it was pretty dirty when I got it so I washed it in the machine and it still looks great.  It's super handy when I have to haul stuff home from work and I actually use it more than the other two that I keep at home.




wow $52 would be perfect - I will keep looking! 
I like the comment about need - I doubt any of us here need another bag...now want is another story!


----------



## QueenLouis

lurkernomore said:


> I am all about totes right now as I am getting ready to go back to work next week, and I am trying to get my classroom ready. Carrying XL ergo tote today with the Legacy lining




Best era of Coach bags!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MsBaggins said:


> Dakota from FOS.



So pretty!  Anxiously waiting for the UPS guy to deliver mine.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

MsBaggins said:


> Dakota from FOS.



Very nice.  I'm wondering why I didn't buy one of these.


----------



## _purseaddict_

anabg said:


> I have had this beauty for maybe 15 years and I know nothing about it. It's a clutch type of bag but holds a lot.  Just a little bit of wear in the corners.




[emoji173]&#65039;Beautiful and classic style!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MsBaggins said:


> Dakota from FOS.



Twins....Congrats!


----------



## carinas

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Market tote



What a great bag! Twins


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carinas said:


> What a great bag! Twins



Dont you just love it???  The leather is crazy gooood!


----------



## carinas

MsBaggins said:


> Dakota from FOS.



Very nice bag!


----------



## carinas

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dont you just love it???  The leather is crazy gooood!



I haven't taken it out yet as I did charge send and just got it couple of days ago but yeah, the leather is amazing. I actually decided to hunt it down (of course today it appeared on FOS  ) because of your lovely pics you posted here.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carinas said:


> I haven't taken it out yet as I did charge send and just got it couple of days ago but yeah, the leather is amazing. I actually decided to hunt it down (of course today it appeared on FOS  ) because of your lovely pics you posted here.



Glad i could help and enable. Lololololol. You will love it!!


----------



## carinas

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Glad i could help and enable. Lololololol. You will love it!!



I'm also a very happy owner of Denim mini duffle from last FOS. Guess who talked me into getting it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carinas said:


> I'm also a very happy owner of Denim mini duffle from last FOS. Guess who talked me into getting it!


Lil ole me again???  Lolololol. Now that is a great crossbody. Period!


----------



## BgaHolic

I'm still wearing my hobo since the day I bought it. I made a 365 degree turn back to Coach!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BgaHolic said:


> I'm still wearing my hobo since the day I bought it. I made a 365 degree turn back to Coach!



I love this bag. On my list!


----------



## carinas

BgaHolic said:


> I'm still wearing my hobo since the day I bought it. I made a 365 degree turn back to Coach!



Very nice!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## Sarah03

My copilot for today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3110031
> 
> My copilot for today!



That bag is such a cool edgy little bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Very nice, mama! Very nice B!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3110031
> 
> My copilot for today!



I like it!


----------



## soramillay

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Glad i could help and enable. Lololololol. You will love it!!


Methinks Coach should make you an ambassador and send you a few free bags as thanks, haha.


----------



## soramillay

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3110031
> 
> My copilot for today!


Love the grommets!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

soramillay said:


> methinks coach should make you an ambassador and send you a few free bags as thanks, haha.


 
lololol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice, mama! Very nice B!


 Thanks BBG!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soramillay said:


> Methinks Coach should make you an ambassador and send you a few free bags as thanks, haha.


Yeah she'll show up in one of their ads one of these days. I know it hahahah!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah she'll show up in one of their ads one of these days. I know it hahahah!


 
STOPPPPPPPPPPP I am cracking up


----------



## eleanors36

BgaHolic said:


> I'm still wearing my hobo since the day I bought it. I made a 365 degree turn back to Coach!



Nice bag!  Still thinking about this one! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love this color!  Oh my.  All these beautiful bags! 



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3110031
> 
> My copilot for today!



Yay!  Good team!


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah she'll show up in one of their ads one of these days. I know it hahahah!



But with which bag?  Should we choose?  Do we get to vote?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Nice bag!  Still thinking about this one!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color!  Oh my.  All these beautiful bags!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Good team!


 


eleanors36 said:


> But with which bag?  Should we choose?  Do we get to vote?




Thank you - yall to funny


----------



## MsBaggins

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!  Anxiously waiting for the UPS guy to deliver mine.





Icecaramellatte said:


> Very nice.  I'm wondering why I didn't buy one of these.





frivofrugalista said:


> Twins....Congrats!





carinas said:


> Very nice bag!



Thanks!!! I looooove it!! I unpacked and loaded it up immediately.  It's so lightweight and too cute!!! I want another one, lol!!


----------



## Iamminda

Got Dakotah on my mind today!


----------



## frivofrugalista

iamminda said:


> got dakotah on my mind today!
> 
> View attachment 3110183



&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



Thanks, my fellow Dakotah gal.


----------



## carterazo

Sweet Sabrina in tan


----------



## dgphoto

Madeline will be out and about with me today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

dgphoto said:


> Madeline will be out and about with me today.
> View attachment 3110988


 
I am not a FOB gal but that one looks amazing on that bag


----------



## dgphoto

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am not a FOB gal but that one looks amazing on that bag




Thanks! I absolutely adore dragonflies. They remind me of my grandma. [emoji4] I thought the bag kinda needed something delicate rather than big or bulky.


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Madeline will be out and about with me today.
> View attachment 3110988



how lovely! what a fantastic fob!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Got Dakotah on my mind today!
> 
> View attachment 3110183



so very pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Sweet Sabrina in tan
> 
> View attachment 3110770



very nice! reminds me of my Ashely satchel i used to have.


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! reminds me of my Ashely satchel i used to have.



Thanks!


----------



## dgphoto

HesitantShopper said:


> how lovely! what a fantastic fob!




Thanks so much! I love it with this bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

dgphoto said:


> Madeline will be out and about with me today.
> View attachment 3110988



That fob looks so good there!  



HesitantShopper said:


> so very pretty!



Thanks HS.


----------



## lurkernomore

carinas said:


> Very nice bag!





carterazo said:


> Sweet Sabrina in tan
> 
> View attachment 3110770




ahhh....Madison leather


----------



## lurkernomore

dgphoto said:


> Madeline will be out and about with me today.
> View attachment 3110988




perfect combination for an awesome purse and a pretty near perfect weather day in New England!


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3110031
> 
> My copilot for today!





BgaHolic said:


> I'm still wearing my hobo since the day I bought it. I made a 365 degree turn back to Coach!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!





Iamminda said:


> Got Dakotah on my mind today!
> 
> View attachment 3110183



Beautiful choices! I have been crazy busy so I am trying to get caught up on my purse porn!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Love this bag!


----------



## CatePNW

dgphoto said:


> Madeline will be out and about with me today.
> View attachment 3110988



That looks great!  I've been thinking about my Madeline in Chestnut lately, will have to get her out soon.  

Also love that dragonfly charm, where is that from?  I missed the Coach Dragonfly on the last FOS sale and was bummed.


----------



## CatePNW

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love this bag!



Such a pretty punch of color!


----------



## dgphoto

Iamminda said:


> That fob looks so good there!



Thanks!!



lurkernomore said:


> perfect combination for an awesome purse and a pretty near perfect weather day in New England!



It is a beautiful day! AND, I went to the Coach store and petted some new pretties while I was out. Ooo la la!



CatePNW said:


> That looks great!  I've been thinking about my Madeline in Chestnut lately, will have to get her out soon.
> 
> Also love that dragonfly charm, where is that from?  I missed the Coach Dragonfly on the last FOS sale and was bummed.



Thanks so much! I got it from eBay, super cheap along with a rhinestone heart, a pink rhinestone starfish and a koi fish one. For $2 each, I couldn't be stopped, lol!!!

Here's a link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331604927534&globalID=EBAY-US 

I desperately wanted the dragonfly Anna Sui Coach purse when it came out but most assuredly could NOT afford the price tag that came with it-still can't for that matter-even on the resale market. Maybe someday... It's my HG bag!


----------



## dgphoto

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love this bag!



Doooood, that bag is OMG!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## CatePNW

dgphoto said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful day! AND, I went to the Coach store and petted some new pretties while I was out. Ooo la la!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I got it from eBay, super cheap along with a rhinestone heart, a pink rhinestone starfish and a koi fish one. For $2 each, I couldn't be stopped, lol!!!
> 
> Here's a link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331604927534&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> I desperately wanted the dragonfly Anna Sui Coach purse when it came out but most assuredly could NOT afford the price tag that came with it-still can't for that matter-even on the resale market. Maybe someday... It's my HG bag!



Thanks, I found them on eBay and will have a look later.  I usually don't order when things ship from overseas, but for just a few bucks I'll take the risk.


----------



## dgphoto

CatePNW said:


> Thanks, I found them on eBay and will have a look later.  I usually don't order when things ship from overseas, but for just a few bucks I'll take the risk.



I've actually had decent luck with Made in China/Ship from China eBay buys, surprisingly. My fur balls STILL haven't come in and I'm trying to be patient. I'm sure they're stuck in Customs somewhere. [emoji4]


----------



## Caspin22

Lovely Grommet Carlyle in Brick is lazing around with me at work today.


----------



## eleanors36

Canderson22 said:


> Lovely Grommet Carlyle in Brick is lazing around with me at work today.
> 
> View attachment 3111511


Lovely bag with the Grommets!


----------



## dgphoto

Canderson22 said:


> Lovely Grommet Carlyle in Brick is lazing around with me at work today.
> 
> View attachment 3111511




Great bag! That color is fantastic.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my New Willis bags today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CatePNW said:


> Such a pretty punch of color!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

dgphoto said:


> Doooood, that bag is OMG!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thankssss


----------



## Iamminda

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my New Willis bags today.



Such a pretty color!  Juniper?  You always match your purse with your outfit so perfectly.


----------



## Trudysmom

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty color!  Juniper?  You always match your purse with your outfit so perfectly.


Thank you. I have forgotten the name of the color. That sounds right.


----------



## rbleather

Canderson22 said:


> Lovely Grommet Carlyle in Brick is lazing around with me at work today.
> 
> View attachment 3111511



I just love that bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> Lovely Grommet Carlyle in Brick is lazing around with me at work today.
> 
> View attachment 3111511


Love that grommet girl!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my New Willis bags today.


Ooo nice! I need to take my girl out soon.


----------



## eleanors36

dgphoto said:


> Madeline will be out and about with me today.
> View attachment 3110988



Very pretty with that fob!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love this bag!



You know I love it too!  Need to get mine out for next week.


----------



## suetheshopper

Ms. Cooper packed and ready to fly!


----------



## suetheshopper

Any Coach outlets in Roanoke?? Lol...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I l o v e this bag. Verrrrry roomie!  Leather is soooooo soft. Very comfy on the shoulder. Does not fall off. Holds all my stuff And my ipad air!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I l o v e this bag. Verrrrry roomie!  Leather is soooooo soft. Very comfy on the shoulder. Does not fall off. Holds all my stuff And my ipad air!!!




Looks good!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Looks good!


Thanks G.


----------



## MsBaggins

Nomad...waiting for Macys to open


----------



## yellowbernie

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad...waiting for Macys to open


Gorgeous bag and color, my favorite color is burgundy will have to check these out.


----------



## MsBaggins

yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous bag and color, my favorite color is burgundy will have to check these out.



Thanks!!

My Macys had Nomad in black  and red..Scout and Edie 31 in Oxblood. .colorblock Edie 28 and Swagger clutch.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I l o v e this bag. Verrrrry roomie!  Leather is soooooo soft. Very comfy on the shoulder. Does not fall off. Holds all my stuff And my ipad air!!!


Love it CFC! That blue is TDF!



MsBaggins said:


> Nomad...waiting for Macys to open



Very nice! She looks great in natural light!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

suetheshopper said:


> Ms. Cooper packed and ready to fly!


Love the perforated ! Color is pretty to!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Sorry for Dakota pic overload!, but you know I'm carrying my new bag today!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love this bag!


That's Hot!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Pink Scarlet large Kelsey with the new dragonfly fob.


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I l o v e this bag. Verrrrry roomie!  Leather is soooooo soft. Very comfy on the shoulder. Does not fall off. Holds all my stuff And my ipad air!!!



Gorgeous denim! 



MsBaggins said:


> Nomad...waiting for Macys to open



Beautiful.  Will Ms Nomad be getting a sister at Macy's?  LOL


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Pink Scarlet large Kelsey with the new dragonfly fob.


Goooorgeous color! Dragonfly looks perfect on her!


----------



## Coconut lover

suetheshopper said:


> Ms. Cooper packed and ready to fly!



Love this bag!  And she's so lightweight perfect for summer  travel


----------



## lurkernomore

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my New Willis bags today.


great color....and the bag is cute too!


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Ms. Cooper packed and ready to fly!





suetheshopper said:


> Any Coach outlets in Roanoke?? Lol...




Have a safe (and fun?) trip! If there is an outlet close by, you will find it!


----------



## MsBaggins

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful.  Will Ms Nomad be getting a sister at Macy's?  LOL




LOL...no they only had black and red. I ordered black from L&T with some insane discount. They didn't have much of the new, and most of it was hidden behind older  bags.


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I l o v e this bag. Verrrrry roomie!  Leather is soooooo soft. Very comfy on the shoulder. Does not fall off. Holds all my stuff And my ipad air!!!


----------



## lurkernomore

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad...waiting for Macys to open




Gorgeous - she looks like fun to go shopping with!
kind of on topic - Do you know if the Shop for a Cause discount is stackable? Online they have a bunch of items extra % off, and with the SFAC discount some prices would be too hard to pass up! TIA


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> Pink Scarlet large Kelsey with the new dragonfly fob.




twins! I have to find mine


----------



## MsBaggins

lurkernomore said:


> Gorgeous - she looks like fun to go shopping with!
> kind of on topic - Do you know if the Shop for a Cause discount is stackable? Online they have a bunch of items extra % off, and with the SFAC discount some prices would be too hard to pass up! TIA



I think it said only with the discount you get when you open a charge. ..but its good on reduced prices. I presaled some clearance items


----------



## lurkernomore

MsBaggins said:


> I think it said only with the discount you get when you open a charge. ..but its good on reduced prices. I presaled some clearance items




Thanks! I love Fiestaware, and I would have some fun stacking on top of the 15% they are offering


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> Gorgeous - she looks like fun to go shopping with!
> kind of on topic - Do you know if the Shop for a Cause discount is stackable? Online they have a bunch of items extra % off, and with the SFAC discount some prices would be too hard to pass up! TIA



I know online it is stackable. I ordered several MK bags that were on sale, plus the extra 25% off (Shop for a Cause that costs $5.00), and an extra 20% off (code:FAVES). So SUPER awesome deals! I was debating about getting the Dakotah mini in black, but didn't. It would have come up to around $196.00 plus tax. Definitely check out the online sales! Not to be enabler or anything haha. Free shipping with $99 purchase.


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> I know online it is stackable. I ordered several MK bags that were on sale, plus the extra 25% off (Shop for a Cause that costs $5.00), and an extra 20% off (code:FAVES). So SUPER awesome deals! I was debating about getting the Dakotah mini in black, but didn't. It would have come up to around $196.00 plus tax. Definitely check out the online sales! Not to be enabler or anything haha. Free shipping with $99 purchase.




oh thank you! off to buy some things for the "house"...well, a purse would technically go in the house....


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> oh thank you! off to buy some things for the "house"...well, a purse would technically go in the house....


haha of course!! Hope you find a nice household item.


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> oh thank you! off to buy some things for the "house"...well, a purse would technically go in the house....



Or you may need to throw in a purse to get free shipping for your household item!   &#128521;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love it CFC! That blue is TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! She looks great in natural light!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


>


You need this!


----------



## Mariquel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I l o v e this bag. Verrrrry roomie!  Leather is soooooo soft. Very comfy on the shoulder. Does not fall off. Holds all my stuff And my ipad air!!!





MsBaggins said:


> Nomad...waiting for Macys to open





iNeedCoffee said:


> Pink Scarlet large Kelsey with the new dragonfly fob.



Gorgeous colors, ladies!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Have a safe (and fun?) trip! If there is an outlet close by, you will find it!



Nope, no outlets (((. Visiting my dad. Have you visited the outlet this week?


----------



## HesitantShopper

suetheshopper said:


> Ms. Cooper packed and ready to fly!



Adorable! safe travels.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> I l o v e this bag. Verrrrry roomie!  Leather is soooooo soft. Very comfy on the shoulder. Does not fall off. Holds all my stuff And my ipad air!!!




Yep, adorable!


MsBaggins said:


> Nomad...waiting for Macys to open



Poked at one yesterday, soft as butter which they made a mini.. or baby version.



Thatsmypurse said:


> Sorry for Dakota pic overload!, but you know I'm carrying my new bag today!!



Sharp bag! great details.



iNeedCoffee said:


> Pink Scarlet large Kelsey with the new dragonfly fob.



Cute and love that fob.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Adorable! safe travels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, adorable!
> 
> 
> Poked at one yesterday, soft as butter which they made a mini.. or baby version.
> 
> 
> 
> Sharp bag! great details.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute and love that fob.




Thank you


----------



## Thatsmypurse

HesitantShopper said:


> Sharp bag! great details.
> 
> Thank You!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I l o v e this bag. Verrrrry roomie!  Leather is soooooo soft. Very comfy on the shoulder. Does not fall off. Holds all my stuff And my ipad air!!!



Very pretty bag!  I always love to hear about a good shoulder bag. 



MsBaggins said:


> Nomad...waiting for Macys to open



So pretty!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Sorry for Dakota pic overload!, but you know I'm carrying my new bag today!!



This Dakotah really rocks! I shortened by strap, too.



iNeedCoffee said:


> Pink Scarlet large Kelsey with the new dragonfly fob.



Twins with the fob.  It's so pretty.


----------



## dgphoto

Carried this new-to-me refurbed oldie-but-goodie today. Figured I'd better get a day or two out of it before fall gets here!


With my camera charms, of course...


----------



## MsBaggins

eleanors36 said:


> Very pretty bag!  I always love to hear about a good shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> .



Thanks!! 
Speaking of...The shoulder strap on the Nomad is awesome. Its so comfortable and doesn't slip at all on me.


----------



## MsBaggins

Mariquel said:


> Gorgeous colors, ladies!



Thanks! I've been wanting a nice Oxblood bag for the longest!!!


----------



## trucoachaddict

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad...waiting for Macys to open




Lovely. This color is everything.


----------



## Iamminda

dgphoto said:


> Carried this new-to-me refurbed oldie-but-goodie today. Figured I'd better get a day or two out of it before fall gets here!
> View attachment 3113713
> 
> With my camera charms, of course...
> View attachment 3113717



Pretty!


----------



## ledobe

Finally made it to the grocery store, grabbed my fave lil cross body, vintage post pouch. Not sure the name of the color, and it's not the best picture


----------



## ledobe

dgphoto said:


> Carried this new-to-me refurbed oldie-but-goodie today. Figured I'd better get a day or two out of it before fall gets here!
> View attachment 3113713
> 
> With my camera charms, of course...
> View attachment 3113717




Ooh pretty color!  Love the little camera charms.


----------



## Iamminda

ledobe said:


> Finally made it to the grocery store, grabbed my fave lil cross body, vintage post pouch. Not sure the name of the color, and it's not the best picture
> 
> View attachment 3113999



Very nice!


----------



## Mariquel

dgphoto said:


> Carried this new-to-me refurbed oldie-but-goodie today. Figured I'd better get a day or two out of it before fall gets here!
> View attachment 3113713
> 
> With my camera charms, of course...
> View attachment 3113717



Love the bag and the camera charms are intriguing!  Can you give more info on both? TIA


----------



## Thatsmypurse

eleanors36 said:


> Very pretty bag!  I always love to hear about a good shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> This Dakotah really rocks! I shortened by strap, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Twins with the fob.  It's so pretty.


Thanks! But I didn't shorten my strap, I have it on the second to the last hole! I like mine longer , hitting my lower hip!  But I know some like more of a shoulder bag length. No matter how we like to wear the Dakota, shes gorgeous!!! Would love to see a mod pic of how it looks shortened on!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ledobe said:


> Finally made it to the grocery store, grabbed my fave lil cross body, vintage post pouch. Not sure the name of the color, and it's not the best picture
> 
> View attachment 3113999


So classic and pretty, great nuetral!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

dgphoto said:


> Carried this new-to-me refurbed oldie-but-goodie today. Figured I'd better get a day or two out of it before fall gets here!
> View attachment 3113713
> 
> With my camera charms, of course...
> View attachment 3113717


Love that bag, I would wear that color in Fall too!


----------



## MsBaggins

trucoachaddict said:


> Lovely. This color is everything.



Thanks! I totally agree


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Day 3


----------



## Shining _Star

She has been going to work with me ...day 10.....


----------



## dgphoto

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!



Thanks! [emoji4]



ledobe said:


> Ooh pretty color!  Love the little camera charms.



Thank you! I [emoji173]&#65039; them too!




Thatsmypurse said:


> Love that bag, I would wear that color in Fall too!



You really think this would be ok for fall? I had never thought about that ! Thanks a bunch! 



Mariquel said:


> Love the bag and the camera charms are intriguing!  Can you give more info on both? TIA


Thanks! It's a Hamptons satchel F10688 and the charms are from various clients in past years. I was a professional children's photographer but have been on hiatus for a few years due to husband's job (traveling the U.S.).


----------



## dgphoto

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad...waiting for Macys to open



Oh, my stars.... This in green is my HG#2! Love it!



Thatsmypurse said:


> Sorry for Dakota pic overload!, but you know I'm carrying my new bag today!!



So adorable!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Pink Scarlet large Kelsey with the new dragonfly fob.



Ah, looks great! Love the fob!!



ledobe said:


> Finally made it to the grocery store, grabbed my fave lil cross body, vintage post pouch. Not sure the name of the color, and it's not the best picture
> View attachment 3113999



This bag is perfect!! Perfect size, shape and color! [emoji173]&#65039;



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Day 3



Ooooooo, lovely color [emoji7]



Shining _Star said:


> She has been going to work with me ...day 10.....



Gorgeous!


----------



## MsBaggins

dgphoto said:


> Oh, my stars.... This in green is my HG#2! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, looks great! Love the fob!!
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is perfect!! Perfect size, shape and color! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooo, lovely color [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!



Thanks! !


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I l o v e this bag. Verrrrry roomie!  Leather is soooooo soft. Very comfy on the shoulder. Does not fall off. Holds all my stuff And my ipad air!!!


I'm with you, I got it in black, and love the magnetic closure at the top and all the room inside!  I will be taking this on my trip, it'll be perfect for traveling!!  

The blue was so tempting, I may go back since it was on sale!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> I'm with you, I got it in black, and love the magnetic closure at the top and all the room inside!  I will be taking this on my trip, it'll be perfect for traveling!!
> 
> The blue was so tempting, I may go back since it was on sale!


Thank you


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Making their debuts today to run an errand are red currant Small Satchel in gathered leather (33550), leaf pave key fob, and Year of the Horse pouch.


----------



## Iamminda

Shining _Star said:


> She has been going to work with me ...day 10.....



Very classy looking!  



ChevaliereNoir said:


> Making their debuts today to run an errand are red currant Small Satchel in gathered leather (33550), leaf pave key fob, and Year of the Horse pouch.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Day 3



Looks great!



Shining _Star said:


> She has been going to work with me ...day 10.....



Twins!  Love this bag.


----------



## eleanors36

ledobe said:


> Finally made it to the grocery store, grabbed my fave lil cross body, vintage post pouch. Not sure the name of the color, and it's not the best picture
> 
> View attachment 3113999



So pretty!  I miss some of these bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Twins!  Love this bag.



Thanks E


----------



## letstalkbags

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Day 3


This is one I haven't seen yet, love the blue !



Shining _Star said:


> She has been going to work with me ...day 10.....


Classy !



ChevaliereNoir said:


> Making their debuts today to run an errand are red currant Small Satchel in gathered leather (33550), leaf pave key fob, and Year of the Horse pouch.


Such a nice set !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

letstalkbags said:


> This is one I haven't seen yet, love the blue !
> 
> 
> thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Dark Plume Pheobe


----------



## diva7633

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I l o v e this bag. Verrrrry roomie!  Leather is soooooo soft. Very comfy on the shoulder. Does not fall off. Holds all my stuff And my ipad air!!!



Gorgeous. Does it really hold a lot? I want one. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

diva7633 said:


> Gorgeous. Does it really hold a lot? I want one. Lol


 


Thanks D - I have a full size wallet, mini skinny and large hangtag case in middle section.
I have a coach planner on one side and one capacity wristlet and a small wristlet and sunnies on the other side....but this is the large size Phoebe.


----------



## diva7633

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks D - I have a full size wallet, mini skinny and large hangtag case in middle section.
> I have a coach planner on one side and one capacity wristlet and a small wristlet and sunnies on the other side....but this is the large size Phoebe.



Lol. I was quoting the tie bucket bag from a few days ago. Or at least I meant too. I love the phoebe too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

diva7633 said:


> Lol. I was quoting the tie bucket bag from a few days ago. Or at least I meant too. I love the phoebe too.


 


LOL sorry - everything was in the bucket expect for the planner


----------



## diva7633

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOL sorry - everything was in the bucket expect for the planner



Word? It should be big enough for me then!! Thanks


----------



## crazyforcoach09

diva7633 said:


> Word? It should be big enough for me then!! Thanks


 
She is VERY roomy - even holds the ipad air!!!!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dark Plume Pheobe




Very pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Very pretty!


 
Thank you


----------



## frivofrugalista

Ace on the mind, in shade and sun you can see a hint of purple...


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Ace on the mind, in shade and sun you can see a hint of purple...



Beautiful!


----------



## QueenLouis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dark Plume Pheobe




One of the prettiest Phoebes they made.


----------



## QueenLouis

frivofrugalista said:


> Ace on the mind, in shade and sun you can see a hint of purple...




Well you didn't waste any time! I barely noticed these existed already. LOL


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


QueenLouis said:


> Well you didn't waste any time! I barely noticed these existed already. LOL


Lol, I'm actually not the first to cut tags this fast on the Ace.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

QueenLouis said:


> One of the prettiest Phoebes they made.




Thanks...I totally agree with you!!!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Going to run another short errand today; bringing some star power with me.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous color!





letstalkbags said:


> Such a nice set !



Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Mariquel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dark Plume Pheobe



Bringing out all of the beautiful blues this week, cfc!


----------



## Mariquel

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Going to run another short errand today; bringing some star power with me.



Love this!


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Going to run another short errand today; bringing some star power with me.



Very pretty set!   You know what they say-- you are what you wear, my Star Child!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dark Plume Pheobe


Love that color! and yes, "you're awesome!" hehe


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Ace on the mind, in shade and sun you can see a hint of purple...


Loving that bag and color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Going to run another short errand today; bringing some star power with me.


I'm loving these stars! So superhero like.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color! and yes, "you're awesome!" hehe



Thnks BBG. That card I gave to me huuby. Lolol


----------



## Zealous

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Making their debuts today to run an errand are red currant Small Satchel in gathered leather (33550), leaf pave key fob, and Year of the Horse pouch.




Wow! Beautiful reds!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dark Plume Pheobe




very nice..I don't have this one....


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Ace on the mind, in shade and sun you can see a hint of purple...




this color is TDF!


----------



## lurkernomore

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Going to run another short errand today; bringing some star power with me.



so stinkin cute! and I am a sucker for wristlets - enjoy and good luck on your errands.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> very nice..I don't have this one....



Thanks L!  You need it!


----------



## lurkernomore

I am back to work(I swear I am worse than the kids). This is my 3rd year using the ticking stripe baby bag as a teacher bag - and she really still looks new. I pack this thing - shoes, lunch, water bottle, soda, you name it...Also my Coach lanyard. I want a new one but haven't seen any that I really want...


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks L!  You need it!




maybe! I will have  a reveal soon, though...my twin!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I am back to work(I swear I am worse than the kids). This is my 3rd year using the ticking stripe baby bag as a teacher bag - and she really still looks new. I pack this thing - shoes, lunch, water bottle, soda, you name it...Also my Coach lanyard. I want a new one but haven't seen any that I really want...



Love it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> maybe! I will have  a reveal soon, though...my twin!



Yipppie. Twins....again


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love it



she doesn't go on the floor - I keep her on the changing pad. People come behind my desk, look, and think I am crazy...oh well!


----------



## MsBaggins

Black Nomad


----------



## MsBaggins

frivofrugalista said:


> Ace on the mind, in shade and sun you can see a hint of purple...



Loooove it!!!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My new to me pink ruby Madison crossbody on a date night with hubby...she was nwt on ebay.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> My new to me pink ruby Madison crossbody on a date night with hubby...she was nwt on ebay.


Ooo what a pink cutie!


----------



## stardustgirl

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Going to run another short errand today; bringing some star power with me.



<== I may be partial to starry items. LOVE these!



lurkernomore said:


> she doesn't go on the floor - I keep her on the changing pad. People come behind my desk, look, and think I am crazy...oh well!



 



MsBaggins said:


> Black Nomad



Very classy!



iNeedCoffee said:


> My new to me pink ruby Madison crossbody on a date night with hubby...she was nwt on ebay.



Such a pretty pink!


----------



## letstalkbags

lurkernomore said:


> I am back to work(I swear I am worse than the kids). This is my 3rd year using the ticking stripe baby bag as a teacher bag - and she really still looks new. I pack this thing - shoes, lunch, water bottle, soda, you name it...Also my Coach lanyard. I want a new one but haven't seen any that I really want...


I love this every time I see it !


----------



## letstalkbags

MsBaggins said:


> Black Nomad


The Nomads all look great, but black is so classy looking !



iNeedCoffee said:


> My new to me pink ruby Madison crossbody on a date night with hubby...she was nwt on ebay.


I have this style and love it too. Yours is so fun looking in the pink ruby color !


----------



## carterazo

lurkernomore said:


> I am back to work(I swear I am worse than the kids). This is my 3rd year using the ticking stripe baby bag as a teacher bag - and she really still looks new. I pack this thing - shoes, lunch, water bottle, soda, you name it...Also my Coach lanyard. I want a new one but haven't seen any that I really want...



This is a great teacher bag!  (With happy colors to put some sunshine in when the day is not going so well.


----------



## carterazo

Pintuck Phoebe


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Pintuck Phoebe
> View attachment 3115946



Pruddy


----------



## frivofrugalista

MsBaggins said:


> Black Nomad


Love this leather!



iNeedCoffee said:


> My new to me pink ruby Madison crossbody on a date night with hubby...she was nwt on ebay.


Great pop of colour! 


carterazo said:


> Pintuck Phoebe
> View attachment 3115946


Always love this bag and colour!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MsBaggins said:


> Loooove it!!!!





lurkernomore said:


> this color is TDF!






BeachBagGal said:


> Loving that bag and color!


Thank you all


----------



## lurkernomore

MsBaggins said:


> Black Nomad



I have been trying to figure out what is so impressive about this bag - and your pic made me realize - that is one, big, solid piece of gorgeous leather. Coach has cut corners in the past by having pieces of leather - but this leather looks amazing.


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> My new to me pink ruby Madison crossbody on a date night with hubby...she was nwt on ebay.



congrats - there are some amazing deals on ebay these days!


----------



## lurkernomore

stardustgirl said:


> <== I may be partial to starry items. LOVE these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do
> 
> 
> 
> Very classy!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty pink!





letstalkbags said:


> I love this every time I see it !



thanks - i have the wristlet to match, and I stalk ebay every once and awhile to find the zippy wallet


----------



## lurkernomore

carterazo said:


> This is a great teacher bag!  (With happy colors to put some sunshine in when the day is not going so well.



thanks - and yes, my purses make me happy!



carterazo said:


> Pintuck Phoebe
> View attachment 3115946



Twins -mine needs some love!


----------



## MsBaggins

lurkernomore said:


> I have been trying to figure out what is so impressive about this bag - and your pic made me realize - that is one, big, solid piece of gorgeous leather. Coach has cut corners in the past by having pieces of leather - but this leather looks amazing.



Yes, you are so right. It's just....everything. In all colors.


----------



## MsBaggins

carterazo said:


> Pintuck Phoebe
> View attachment 3115946



This is so pretty!


----------



## MsBaggins

stardustgirl said:


> <==
> 
> 
> 
> Very classy!





letstalkbags said:


> The Nomads all look great, but black is so classy looking !



Thanks!! I have several black bags already () but there was no way I could pass this up.


----------



## Nymeria1

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dark Plume Pheobe



I love this bag; Dark Plume is one of the prettiest colors Coach ever made!  I have five Phoebes, but somehow missed getting this one.    It's great to see you using yours!  :smile1


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nymeria1 said:


> I love this bag; Dark Plume is one of the prettiest colors Coach ever made!  I have five Phoebes, but somehow missed getting this one.    It's great to see you using yours!  :smile1



Thank you. I have three and she is my fav!


----------



## Nymeria1

MsBaggins said:


> Yes, you are so right. It's just....everything. In all colors.



Congrats on your beautiful bag!  I saw the Nomad at my Coach store for the first time this afternoon, and the colors are so pretty.  I just need to decide on what color I want!


----------



## CatePNW

iNeedCoffee said:


> My new to me pink ruby Madison crossbody on a date night with hubby...she was nwt on ebay.



I love that bag!  I tried to get it on FOS a few times, but it was always sold out by the time I logged in to the sale.  I've never seen it in person, but it seems like a great, lighter bag.  Hope you post a mod shot sometime!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pruddy





frivofrugalista said:


> Love this leather!
> 
> 
> Great pop of colour!
> 
> Always love this bag and colour!





lurkernomore said:


> thanks - and yes, my purses make me happy!
> 
> 
> 
> Twins -mine needs some love!





MsBaggins said:


> This is so pretty!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## MsBaggins

Nymeria1 said:


> Congrats on your beautiful bag!  I saw the Nomad at my Coach store for the first time this afternoon, and the colors are so pretty.  I just need to decide on what color I want!



Thanks!! Yes, the colors are fantastic.


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Pintuck Phoebe
> View attachment 3115946



how nice! i have never seen one before, brings forth a great detail to this style.


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Day 3



so cute and a great color~



Shining _Star said:


> She has been going to work with me ...day 10.....



nice details!



ChevaliereNoir said:


> Making their debuts today to run an errand are red currant Small Satchel in gathered leather (33550), leaf pave key fob, and Year of the Horse pouch.



what a pretty group there!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> so cute and a great color~
> 
> 
> 
> nice details!
> 
> 
> 
> what a pretty group there!



Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dark Plume Pheobe




Great color!


frivofrugalista said:


> Ace on the mind, in shade and sun you can see a hint of purple...



Nice bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Great color!
> 
> 
> Nice bag!


 

Thanks HS


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Carried this new-to-me refurbed oldie-but-goodie today. Figured I'd better get a day or two out of it before fall gets here!
> View attachment 3113713
> 
> With my camera charms, of course...
> View attachment 3113717



Really nice, a great color as well!



ledobe said:


> Finally made it to the grocery store, grabbed my fave lil cross body, vintage post pouch. Not sure the name of the color, and it's not the best picture
> 
> View attachment 3113999



Lovely! perfect companion for a grocery run.


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> how nice! i have never seen one before, brings forth a great detail to this style.



Yes.    That is exactly what attracted me to this bag.


----------



## MsBaggins

Nomad still...gettin some sun


----------



## ledobe

Iamminda said:


> Very nice!





Thatsmypurse said:


> So classic and pretty, great nuetral!





dgphoto said:


> This bag is perfect!! Perfect size, shape and color! [emoji173]





eleanors36 said:


> So pretty!  I miss some of these bags.





HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice, a great color as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! perfect companion for a grocery run.




As usual, delayed response from me-Thanks y'all, I had one in British Tan, loved it so much I didn't need another color but snatched it up when I found it anyway.  Probably my favorite small crossbody, but that doesn't mean I'm getting rid of any of my other little bags.


----------



## Zealous

carterazo said:


> Pintuck Phoebe
> 
> View attachment 3115946




Ooh, pretty & sophisticated! I was so pleasantly surprised to find the Phoebe to be such an easy bag for me to carry & get into!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad still...gettin some sun



Gorgeous!


----------



## Zealous

Today, I'm carrying my Kisslock Slim Tote in Tabac. My husband says he likes its ol' leather smell.


----------



## lurkernomore

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad still...gettin some sun



I wouldn't be able to switch out of her either!


----------



## lurkernomore

Zealous said:


> Today, I'm carrying my Kisslock Slim Tote in Tabac. My husband says he likes its ol' leather smell.
> 
> View attachment 3116613




Gorgeous! I am a total sucker for kisslocks!


----------



## lurkernomore

some great red bags here on TPF inspired me to take my scarlet Kelsey for a spin today. It has been like a 1,000 degrees here in New England (okay maybe in the 90's), and I can't bring myself to cook!


----------



## Zealous

lurkernomore said:


> Gorgeous! I am a total sucker for kisslocks!




Thanks, Lurkernomore! I'm a fan of the look & the sound of a kisslock! 

Oh, and, your red today is beautiful!


----------



## carinas

lurkernomore said:


> some great red bags here on TPF inspired me to take my scarlet Kelsey for a spin today. It has been like a 1,000 degrees here in New England (okay maybe in the 90's), and I can't bring myself to cook!



Love that deep red color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad still...gettin some sun



Really nice!



Zealous said:


> Today, I'm carrying my Kisslock Slim Tote in Tabac. My husband says he likes its ol' leather smell.
> 
> View attachment 3116613



Super cute, love the kisslock!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> some great red bags here on TPF inspired me to take my scarlet Kelsey for a spin today. It has been like a 1,000 degrees here in New England (okay maybe in the 90's), and I can't bring myself to cook!



so cute! great color.. and yeah, were a thousand and one degrees here too... icky.


----------



## Zealous

HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute, love the kisslock!




Thanks a lot, HS!


----------



## lurkernomore

Zealous said:


> Thanks, Lurkernomore! I'm a fan of the look & the sound of a kisslock!
> 
> Oh, and, your red today is beautiful!


Thanks!



carinas said:


> Love that deep red color!


Thanks - she doesn't get as much love as she deserves...



HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! great color.. and yeah, were a thousand and one degrees here too... icky.


thanks! my school doesn't have air conditioning, so I am a hot mess by the time I leave - but my bag looks great!


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> some great red bags here on TPF inspired me to take my scarlet Kelsey for a spin today. It has been like a 1,000 degrees here in New England (okay maybe in the 90's), and I can't bring myself to cook!



Love me a Kelsey!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dark Plume Pheobe



I love the large size and what a pretty color!



frivofrugalista said:


> Ace on the mind, in shade and sun you can see a hint of purple...



Lovely, lovely bag!


----------



## eleanors36

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad still...gettin some sun


----------



## QueenLouis

Zealous said:


> Today, I'm carrying my Kisslock Slim Tote in Tabac. My husband says he likes its ol' leather smell.
> 
> View attachment 3116613




That's just so cool!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> I love the large size and what a pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely, lovely bag!



Thanks E


----------



## frivofrugalista

eleanors36 said:


> Lovely, lovely bag!


Lol, you started it!


----------



## carterazo

I sort of cheated today with this beauty.


----------



## frivofrugalista

carterazo said:


> I sort of cheated today with this beauty.



That colour is stunning!!!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I sort of cheated today with this beauty.



Wow!  Your bag took my breath away.  Such a gorgeous color.  Can I ask you the name and make of this bag?


----------



## MsBaggins

frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous!





lurkernomore said:


> I wouldn't be able to switch out of her either!





HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute, love the kisslock!





eleanors36 said:


>



Thanks!! I think I might just stay with this one the rest of the week.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> I sort of cheated today with this beauty.



That color is fire!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. More yummmie leather!


----------



## MsBaggins

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. More yummmie leather!





Beautiful!! I still want large BV Phoebs


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MsBaggins said:


> Beautiful!! I still want large BV Phoebs


Saw one on Poshmark, don't remember how much they were asking, they had it listed as  a purple Edie bag! I politely informed her that the name of the bag she had listed was a Phoebe! LOL!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. More yummmie leather!


Love Phoebe in BV!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MsBaggins said:


> Beautiful!! I still want large BV Phoebs


 Thanks - I am sure you can find one


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love Phoebe in BV!


 Thanks TMP


----------



## Zealous

QueenLouis said:


> That's just so cool!




Thanks very much, QL!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. More yummmie leather!



Lovely!  Another large?


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I sort of cheated today with this beauty.



What is this bag? What a wonderful color!


----------



## eleanors36

Snoopy Taxi Day!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Lovely!  Another large?


 
Yes...you know I love BIG ones


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Snoopy Taxi Day!


 
CUTE - I almost got the surrey the other day...but a few friends told me not to..so I passed


----------



## GA Peach

Iamminda said:


> Wow!  Your bag took my breath away.  Such a gorgeous color.  Can I ask you the name and make of this bag?


 

It is a beautiful bag in a stunning color and I'll answer your question just because I know the answer!  

It's Reed Krakoff, RDK Hobo in Peridot.  Reed Krakoff has closed down shop for the time being so your best bet of finding one is on eBay, Tradesy, therealreal.com, etc.  There are still new ones to be found.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes...you know I love BIG ones





crazyforcoach09 said:


> CUTE - I almost got the surrey the other day...but a few friends told me not to..so I passed



I love the large size!  Love it.  I really like this tote.  Leather is great.   Thanks!


----------



## frivofrugalista

eleanors36 said:


> Snoopy Taxi Day!


Great pairing!


----------



## carterazo

frivofrugalista said:


> That colour is stunning!!!





Iamminda said:


> Wow!  Your bag took my breath away.  Such a gorgeous color.  Can I ask you the name and make of this bag?





crazyforcoach09 said:


> That color is fire!!





eleanors36 said:


> What is this bag? What a wonderful color!



Thanks Ladies!  It's the RDK hobo from Reed Krakoff in peridot green.  (how come I consider it to be partial cheating.  )


----------



## Iamminda

GA Peach said:


> It is a beautiful bag in a stunning color and I'll answer your question just because I know the answer!
> 
> It's Reed Krakoff, RDK Hobo in Peridot.  Reed Krakoff has closed down shop for the time being so your best bet of finding one is on eBay, Tradesy, therealreal.com, etc.  There are still new ones to be found.





carterazo said:


> Thanks Ladies!  It's the RDK hobo from Reed Krakoff in peridot green.  (how come I consider it to be partial cheating.  )



Thanks for the info ladies.  I know there is a whole thread on RK closing up shop but I never actually looked at his bags (for fear of liking them) but this one -- it's just stunning.  Off to look just for research.


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Snoopy Taxi Day!



I like this!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Sullivan Hobo. Summer's last hurrah. I usually don't carry according to season, but her color combo screams Summer to me, so she'll go into hibernation until next year. Sleep well, my sweet.


----------



## Zealous

iNeedCoffee said:


> Sullivan Hobo. Summer's last hurrah. I usually don't carry according to season, but her color combo screams Summer to me, so she'll go into hibernation until next year. Sleep well, my sweet.




I like the look of the Edgepaints. So fresh!


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Sullivan Hobo. Summer's last hurrah. I usually don't carry according to season, but her color combo screams Summer to me, so she'll go into hibernation until next year. Sleep well, my sweet.



Love this white/chambray combo


----------



## Zealous

Switched into my Legacy Bridgit in Bottle Green...


----------



## MsBaggins

thatsmypurse said:


> saw one on poshmark, don't remember how much they were asking, they had it listed as  a purple edie bag! I politely informed her that the name of the bag she had listed was a phoebe! Lol!!!



lol!!!!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> CUTE - I almost got the surrey the other day...but a few friends told me not to..so I passed





frivofrugalista said:


> Great pairing!





Iamminda said:


> I like this!



Thank you!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Sullivan Hobo. Summer's last hurrah. I usually don't carry according to season, but her color combo screams Summer to me, so she'll go into hibernation until next year. Sleep well, my sweet.



Very pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Zealous said:


> Switched into my Legacy Bridgit in Bottle Green...
> 
> View attachment 3117443



Love the outfit with the bag!


----------



## Zealous

frivofrugalista said:


> Love the outfit with the bag!




Thanks, FF! I think I'm trying to hang onto summer with gingham & this green that reminds me of watermelon skin.


----------



## Cyra

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks lady!!



Okay you have to do a shot of the Anna Sui, so we can all drool!!


----------



## QueenLouis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> CUTE - I almost got the surrey the other day...but a few friends told me not to..so I passed




Friends don't say no to Snoopy! Get the Surrey!


----------



## Sarah03

I've been carrying my new Dakotah!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Cyra said:


> Okay you have to do a shot of the Anna Sui, so we can all drool!!



I have never owned that bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

QueenLouis said:


> Friends don't say no to Snoopy! Get the Surrey!
> 
> View attachment 3117954



She is cute


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> Friends don't say no to Snoopy! Get the Surrey!
> 
> View attachment 3117954



what an adorable collection!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Sullivan Hobo. Summer's last hurrah. I usually don't carry according to season, but her color combo screams Summer to me, so she'll go into hibernation until next year. Sleep well, my sweet.



Lovely! the edge paint really sets off the white~


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. More yummmie leather!



great color!



eleanors36 said:


> Snoopy Taxi Day!



so cute! luggage tag really suits it~


----------



## CashmereFiend

Zealous said:


> Switched into my Legacy Bridgit in Bottle Green...
> 
> View attachment 3117443






Love this, bag twin! This is one of the only older Legacy bags that I kept, and its details still make me drool. Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Taking this beauty out today. I think it's been about a year since I've worn her last!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> I've been carrying my new Dakotah!
> View attachment 3117968


Twins! I love the smooshy leather! 


Kmiller_41 said:


> Taking this beauty out today. I think it's been about a year since I've worn her last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118179


Woman, that's a year too long. You were the one who got me hunting for it. Glad you pulled out this blue beauty!


----------



## Kmiller_41

frivofrugalista said:


> Twins! I love the smooshy leather!
> 
> Woman, that's a year too long. You were the one who got me hunting for it. Glad you pulled out this blue beauty!




Lol! To be honest, I forgot about her :/ I was cleaning my closet out this morning and she was shoved all the way in the back. I've fallen in love again and will definitely be wearing her more...and keep her in the front of my closet


----------



## frivofrugalista

Kmiller_41 said:


> Lol! To be honest, I forgot about her :/ I was cleaning my closet out this morning and she was shoved all the way in the back. I've fallen in love again and will definitely be wearing her more...and keep her in the front of my closet



Glad to hear, enjoy your "new" found love!


----------



## pbnjam

Kmiller_41 said:


> Taking this beauty out today. I think it's been about a year since I've worn her last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118179





Sarah03 said:


> I've been carrying my new Dakotah!
> View attachment 3117968



Beautiful Dakotahs! I wore my black one the other day and I still love it.


----------



## Iamminda

QueenLouis said:


> Friends don't say no to Snoopy! Get the Surrey!
> 
> View attachment 3117954



Nice Snoopy set!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I've been carrying my new Dakotah!
> View attachment 3117968





Kmiller_41 said:


> Taking this beauty out today. I think it's been about a year since I've worn her last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118179



Twins, ladies!   So beautiful.  I am obsessed with Dakotahs these days!


----------



## lurkernomore

QueenLouis said:


> Friends don't say no to Snoopy! Get the Surrey!
> 
> View attachment 3117954



I would just want to open my purse all of the time to look at my accessories - everything is awesome!



Sarah03 said:


> I've been carrying my new Dakotah!
> View attachment 3117968



great details on a great bag!


----------



## lurkernomore

Kmiller_41 said:


> Taking this beauty out today. I think it's been about a year since I've worn her last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118179




beautiful! and yes, sigh...I have a few of those bags that just need some love....


----------



## lurkernomore

took canary Phoebe for a ride today!

edit - boy did that picture angle come out weird!


----------



## aundria17

Sorta cheating today with my reed krakoff RK tote.


----------



## stardustgirl

QueenLouis said:


> Friends don't say no to Snoopy! Get the Surrey!
> 
> View attachment 3117954



  I was thinking "she needs new friends".

I really hope there's a 3rd Snoopy release with a saddle Taxi - I'd go for it.

I'm loving all these pretty bags. The Dakotahs look so nice! Coach's photos do not do them justice.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Heading out to din & a movie with my Legacy clutch... wanted to use while still summer.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Heading out to din & a movie with my Legacy clutch... wanted to use while still summer.
> View attachment 3118760



Yummmm


----------



## carinas

aundria17 said:


> Sorta cheating today with my reed krakoff RK tote.



Stunning!


----------



## carinas

BeachBagGal said:


> Heading out to din & a movie with my Legacy clutch... wanted to use while still summer.
> View attachment 3118760



Love clutches and love Robin.


----------



## eleanors36

QueenLouis said:


> Friends don't say no to Snoopy! Get the Surrey!
> 
> View attachment 3117954



Tell her!  Just got the same LeSportsac this week.  Love it with the tote. 



Sarah03 said:


> I've been carrying my new Dakotah!
> View attachment 3117968



Great bag, twin!



Kmiller_41 said:


> Taking this beauty out today. I think it's been about a year since I've worn her last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118179



Yay!


----------



## eleanors36

Late post because as you can see, we just picked up our new Welsh Terrier puppy!


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> Heading out to din & a movie with my Legacy clutch... wanted to use while still summer.
> View attachment 3118760



So pretty!  Great blue.


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> great color!
> 
> 
> 
> so cute! luggage tag really suits it~


Thanks, HS!  I really think it does, too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> took canary Phoebe for a ride today!
> 
> edit - boy did that picture angle come out weird!




That is the best shade of yellow!


aundria17 said:


> Sorta cheating today with my reed krakoff RK tote.



Very nice~ 



BeachBagGal said:


> Heading out to din & a movie with my Legacy clutch... wanted to use while still summer.
> View attachment 3118760



awesome color!


eleanors36 said:


> Late post because as you can see, we just picked up our new Welsh Terrier puppy!



okay wins the prize for cute! though i have to admit i don't envy 'puppyhood' gl!


----------



## yellowbernie

eleanors36 said:


> Late post because as you can see, we just picked up our new Welsh Terrier puppy!


What a cute puppy, nice carrier...


----------



## Nymeria1

eleanors36 said:


> Late post because as you can see, we just picked up our new Welsh Terrier puppy!


Your puppy is adorable!  Looks so cute in the Taxi Tote!


----------



## Coconut lover

aundria17 said:


> Sorta cheating today with my reed krakoff RK tote.



Beautiful!


----------



## rbleather

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. More yummmie leather!



Oh my, that looks like some yummy, smooshy leather goodness!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

rbleather said:


> Oh my, that looks like some yummy, smooshy leather goodness!



Thank you


----------



## momtok

One mall, one outlet mall, one Coach boutique, and at least one Coach outlet today.  Oh yikes.  So going as small as possible.

Light blue Liv (got it at AC outlet for $59) with black feather.   I'm not a Dakotah person, but I do kinda like the color idea.


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> That is the best shade of yellow!
> 
> Very nice~
> 
> awesome color!
> 
> 
> okay wins the prize for cute! though i have to admit i don't envy 'puppyhood' gl!





yellowbernie said:


> What a cute puppy, nice carrier...





Nymeria1 said:


> Your puppy is adorable!  Looks so cute in the Taxi Tote!



Thanks!  DH put her in the bag! Had to take Snoopy taxi to get her!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Great!  Hope to see more!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Have my cognac Legacy N/S  satchel with me for Saturday errand running.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yummmm



Sooo yummmy. thx!



carinas said:


> Love clutches and love Robin.



Me too! 



eleanors36 said:


> So pretty!  Great blue.



I agree! This is one of my fav colors!



HesitantShopper said:


> That is the best shade of yellow!
> 
> 
> Very nice~
> 
> 
> 
> awesome color!
> 
> Thx! I agree!
> 
> 
> okay wins the prize for cute! though i have to admit i don't envy 'puppyhood' gl!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love this metallicish girl!



momtok said:


> One mall, one outlet mall, one Coach boutique, and at least one Coach outlet today.  Oh yikes.  So going as small as possible.
> 
> 
> Light blue Liv (got it at AC outlet for $59) with black feather.   I'm not a Dakotah person, but I do kinda like the color idea.



Love this little cutie with the feather!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Have my cognac Legacy N/S  satchel with me for Saturday errand running.



Mmmm cognac...nice! I need to break out my Cognac girl soon.


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> Have my cognac Legacy N/S  satchel with me for Saturday errand running.



Cognac is one of my favorite Coach colors.  Love this!


----------



## neonbright

Trying out my new tote from an FOS sale, I don't normally carry large bags this size and I normally carry large totes. I actually  only have one tote, it is the a lot smaller than this one.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

neonbright said:


> Trying out my new tote from an FOS sale, I don't normally carry large bags this size and I normally carry large totes. I actually  only have one tote, it is the a lot smaller than this one.



Your whole outfit is cute! I love that the tassel, your shirt, and flip flops are all pink. 
And sorry for looking at your hiney, but do I spy Silver Jeans? I loooooove Silver Jeans! I wore some today!


----------



## Taxitina1530

neonbright said:


> Trying out my new tote from an FOS sale, I don't normally carry large bags this size and I normally carry large totes. I actually  only have one tote, it is the a lot smaller than this one.



I have that city tote, mine has the fuscia lining.... My favorite bag ever! Love it! I need that tassel tho lol!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Great!  Hope to see more!


Thanks E


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Sooo yummmy. thx!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! This is one of my fav colors!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love this metallicish girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this little cutie with the feather!
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm cognac...nice! I need to break out my Cognac girl soon.



Thanks BBG


----------



## neonbright

iNeedCoffee said:


> Your whole outfit is cute! I love that the tassel, your shirt, and flip flops are all pink.
> And sorry for looking at your hiney, but do I spy Silver Jeans? I loooooove Silver Jeans! I wore some today!


@iNeedCoffee, yes I love pink, but I wear pink more now because my co-worker is a strong survivor of breast cancer.  Oh, thanks about the tassel I get them from eBay and yes I have on Silver Jeans, I started wearing them a few months ago and I do love them also.


----------



## neonbright

Taxitina1530 said:


> I have that city tote, mine has the fuscia lining.... My favorite bag ever! Love it! I need that tassel tho lol!



I bought the tassel from eBay, the seller makes with gold/silver hardware and with various colors.


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Very sharp!



momtok said:


> One mall, one outlet mall, one Coach boutique, and at least one Coach outlet today.  Oh yikes.  So going as small as possible.
> 
> Light blue Liv (got it at AC outlet for $59) with black feather.   I'm not a Dakotah person, but I do kinda like the color idea.



Really nice! great color.. that is quite the day planned. 



iNeedCoffee said:


> Have my cognac Legacy N/S  satchel with me for Saturday errand running.



Oh, what a great classic! 


neonbright said:


> Trying out my new tote from an FOS sale, I don't normally carry large bags this size and I normally carry large totes. I actually  only have one tote, it is the a lot smaller than this one.



Looks great on you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. Bronze "purplish" metallic!!


----------



## neonbright

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Bronze "purplish" metallic!!


Looks good, that's it I need to stay away from forums within the site, I will become an hoarder.


----------



## EGBDF

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Bronze "purplish" metallic!!



Very pretty!


----------



## eleanors36

neonbright said:


> Trying out my new tote from an FOS sale, I don't normally carry large bags this size and I normally carry large totes. I actually  only have one tote, it is the a lot smaller than this one.



Love the tassel and I love large totes.  Looks great. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Bronze "purplish" metallic!!



Good looking Rhyder.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Ms. Molly riding with me today...have the top down on the Benz.


----------



## myluvofbags

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ms. Molly riding with me today...have the top down on the Benz.



I love my Mollys!   I love this color!


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ms. Molly riding with me today...have the top down on the Benz.



So pretty!


----------



## neonbright

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ms. Molly riding with me today...have the top down on the Benz.


I am jealous of the bag, t want to ride.


----------



## frivofrugalista

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ms. Molly riding with me today...have the top down on the Benz.



Ooooo hello Ms. Molly!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Bronze "purplish" metallic!!



sigh...she is beeeeuteeeful!


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ms. Molly riding with me today...have the top down on the Benz.




love Molly!


----------



## lurkernomore

if anyone is thinking about the turnlock tie bucket - I say go for it! I have moved in and I don't wamt to move out! I did double the strap so I can use her as a shoulder bag. I 
this bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

neonbright said:


> Looks good, that's it I need to stay away from forums within the site, I will become an hoarder.


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> if anyone is thinking about the turnlock tie bucket - I say go for it! I have moved in and I don't wamt to move out! I did double the strap so I can use her as a shoulder bag. I
> this bag!


Chilling


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> sigh...she is beeeeuteeeful!


Thanks L


----------



## crazyforcoach09

EGBDF said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Love the tassel and I love large totes.  Looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking Rhyder.


Thanks E


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Bronze "purplish" metallic!!



what a pretty picture! color suits it perfectly!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Ms. Molly riding with me today...have the top down on the Benz.



Love the color! and bag...


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> if anyone is thinking about the turnlock tie bucket - I say go for it! I have moved in and I don't wamt to move out! I did double the strap so I can use her as a shoulder bag. I
> this bag!



Looks so nice!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> what a pretty picture! color suits it perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color! and bag...


Thank you


----------



## neonbright

So I decided I will carry this today for some Labor Day shopping. This is the only other Coach tote I have, a lot smaller than my other Coach tote. 

I live this pink and Hello Kitty wanted to join in the shopping. Oh, I wish what year and the name of this tote, it was of my best outlet buys and I have the matching wristlet.


----------



## scoutmhen

Pulled this baby out of the achives for the long weekend! I still love my Maggie!


----------



## Riezky

neonbright said:


> So I decided I will carry this today for some Labor Day shopping. This is the only other Coach tote I have, a lot smaller than my other Coach tote.
> 
> I live this pink and Hello Kitty wanted to join in the shopping. Oh, I wish what year and the name of this tote, it was of my best outlet buys and I have the matching wristlet.


I think that's just called the Signature Stripe Perforated Tote, there's one in ivory here that looks the same.


----------



## Sarah03

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3120988
> 
> 
> Pulled this baby out of the achives for the long weekend! I still love my Maggie!




Aww!  She's so pretty. I still love my Maggie, too. I have the Plum Patent & will never sell her.


----------



## HesitantShopper

neonbright said:


> So I decided I will carry this today for some Labor Day shopping. This is the only other Coach tote I have, a lot smaller than my other Coach tote.
> 
> I live this pink and Hello Kitty wanted to join in the shopping. Oh, I wish what year and the name of this tote, it was of my best outlet buys and I have the matching wristlet.




Great pop of color and adorable HK charm.



scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3120988
> 
> 
> Pulled this baby out of the achives for the long weekend! I still love my Maggie!



Really nice!


----------



## lurkernomore

neonbright said:


> So I decided I will carry this today for some Labor Day shopping. This is the only other Coach tote I have, a lot smaller than my other Coach tote.
> 
> I live this pink and Hello Kitty wanted to join in the shopping. Oh, I wish what year and the name of this tote, it was of my best outlet buys and I have the matching wristlet.



Graet color - you can never have enough totes!



scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3120988
> 
> 
> Pulled this baby out of the achives for the long weekend! I still love my Maggie!


I have a large grey Maggie - and I love her - glad to see there is still Maggie love!


----------



## neonbright

HesitantShopper said:


> Great pop of color and adorable HK charm.
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice!





lurkernomore said:


> Graet color - you can never have enough totes!
> 
> 
> I have a large grey Maggie - and I love her - glad to see there is still Maggie love!



Thanks ladies, I am working on purchasing more totes.


----------



## quinna

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ms. Molly riding with me today...have the top down on the Benz.



Love this color!!


----------



## scoutmhen

Sarah03 said:


> Aww!  She's so pretty. I still love my Maggie, too. I have the Plum Patent & will never sell her.




I feel the same way!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Today's Coach. If any of you know what this bag is called, please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## chocolatechippy

_purseaddict_ said:


> Today's Coach. If any of you know what this bag is called, please let me know. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3121481



It's a Kristin. I love the leather on the Kristin. Beautiful color too! Enjoy it


----------



## chocolatechippy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Bronze "purplish" metallic!!



Thanks for the pic! I think I need this one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!  This leather is crazy good. She is lighter than I thought!

Tall tatum tote whiplash!


----------



## HesitantShopper

_purseaddict_ said:


> Today's Coach. If any of you know what this bag is called, please let me know. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3121481



Pretty color!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!  This leather is crazy good. She is lighter than I thought!
> 
> Tall tatum tote whiplash!



Great details to this bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Great details to this bag![/QUOTE]


Thank you


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!  This leather is crazy good. She is lighter than I thought!
> 
> 
> 
> Tall tatum tote whiplash!




Oh my gosh. I LOVE THIS ONE!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Classic City for a pop of colour on this grey day...


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Classic City for a pop of colour on this grey day...



Really love this one!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Really love this one!



Thank you, actually love the ease of carry, been lugging big bags too much. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Oh my gosh. I LOVE THIS ONE!!


 
Thanks - she is a GOOD one!!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!  This leather is crazy good. She is lighter than I thought!
> 
> Tall tatum tote whiplash!


 
Cool bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Cool bag!


 Thanks


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!  This leather is crazy good. She is lighter than I thought!
> 
> Tall tatum tote whiplash!


Love this soft huggable big ol' girl!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Classic City for a pop of colour on this grey day...


Loving this POP of color! What is the color name?


----------



## Caspin22

lurkernomore said:


> if anyone is thinking about the turnlock tie bucket - I say go for it! I have moved in and I don't wamt to move out! I did double the strap so I can use her as a shoulder bag. I
> this bag!




I bought it in Denim, and ended up selling it because I couldn't handle the gold hardware. I love the shape and style though, so if they make a color I like with silver hardware I'm in trouble!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving this POP of color! What is the color name?



Thank you, it's vermillion, very similar to carnelian.


----------



## Caspin22

I'm back in my very favorite bag today - Mini Studs Edie.


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> Classic City for a pop of colour on this grey day...



Love this color!  The City was one of my favorite bags.  I hope this is part of the Anniversary collection.


----------



## frivofrugalista

eleanors36 said:


> Love this color!  The City was one of my favorite bags.  I hope this is part of the Anniversary collection.


I hope so too! Love this style a lot and the Willis.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!  This leather is crazy good. She is lighter than I thought!
> 
> Tall tatum tote whiplash!



You know I love the whiplash!  Beauty!


----------



## eleanors36

Canderson22 said:


> I'm back in my very favorite bag today - Mini Studs Edie.
> 
> View attachment 3121896



Love this!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this soft huggable big ol' girl!


 I will hug it for YOU


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> you know i love the whiplash!  Beauty!


 thanks e


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you, it's vermillion, very similar to carnelian.


Thanks. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I will hug it for YOU


hehehe thanks mama


----------



## Zealous

CashmereFiend said:


> Love this, bag twin! This is one of the only older Legacy bags that I kept, and its details still make me drool. Looks great with your outfit!




 Thanks, cf! I had admired the Bridgits for awhile before finally finding one. I'm still excited I did!


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> I'm back in my very favorite bag today - Mini Studs Edie.
> 
> View attachment 3121896




Love it!!


----------



## Sarah03

Hot Pink goodness


----------



## Caspin22

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3121963
> 
> Hot Pink goodness




She's a classic, and a gorgeous one!


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> She's a classic, and a gorgeous one!




Thank you!  She doesn't come out to play very often. I'm so OCD about the gathers loosening!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I was inspired by Quinna's recent Maddie purchase, so brought out my N/S indigo lizard embossed Madeline. (Recycled picture )


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3121963
> 
> Hot Pink goodness


Hawwwwt


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was inspired by Quinna's recent Maddie purchase, so brought out my N/S indigo lizard embossed Madeline. (Recycled picture )


Lovely


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was inspired by Quinna's recent Maddie purchase, so brought out my N/S indigo lizard embossed Madeline. (Recycled picture )


This girl is goooorgeous!!


----------



## Zealous

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was inspired by Quinna's recent Maddie purchase, so brought out my N/S indigo lizard embossed Madeline. (Recycled picture )




Very sophisticated!


----------



## Zealous

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3121963
> 
> Hot Pink goodness




Such a cheery color!



Canderson22 said:


> I'm back in my very favorite bag today - Mini Studs Edie.
> 
> View attachment 3121896




Love seeing this one! I haven't seen it in irl yet. 



frivofrugalista said:


> Classic City for a pop of colour on this grey day...




Oh, I do love some vintage red!


----------



## dgphoto

Raspberry tart today with tassels and my Boston Terrier doodad


----------



## iNeedCoffee

dgphoto said:


> Raspberry tart today with tassels and my Boston Terrier doodad
> View attachment 3122140
> 
> View attachment 3122141



Oh, that magnificent red...I love it!!  *wolf whistle*


----------



## eleanors36

dgphoto said:


> Raspberry tart today with tassels and my Boston Terrier doodad
> View attachment 3122140
> 
> View attachment 3122141



Lovely terrier!  The bag is great too!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!  This leather is crazy good. She is lighter than I thought!
> 
> Tall tatum tote whiplash!



Gorgeous! I don't think I would be able to stop touching her! Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Gorgeous! I don't think I would be able to stop touching her! Enjoy!


Thanks. Looked at her all day at work. Lol


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Classic City for a pop of colour on this grey day...




Did you post a mod pic? I am sure she looks great on you!


----------



## lurkernomore

Canderson22 said:


> I bought it in Denim, and ended up selling it because I couldn't handle the gold hardware. I love the shape and style though, so if they make a color I like with silver hardware I'm in trouble!




too bad about the hardware...the nice thing about Coach is there are plenty of choices. I am still carrying her, which might be a record for me


----------



## lurkernomore

Canderson22 said:


> I'm back in my very favorite bag today - Mini Studs Edie.
> 
> View attachment 3121896



I can see why she is a favorite - she is gorgeous!


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3121963
> 
> Hot Pink goodness




I love coming home after a long (today was especially long) day at work and just looking at purses - and this one makes me extra happy!


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was inspired by Quinna's recent Maddie purchase, so brought out my N/S indigo lizard embossed Madeline. (Recycled picture )




recycled pic or not, this bag has attitude! I assume like its owner?


----------



## lurkernomore

dgphoto said:


> Raspberry tart today with tassels and my Boston Terrier doodad
> View attachment 3122140
> 
> View attachment 3122141




loved gathered anything - and the extras are perfect!


----------



## neonbright

eleanors36 said:


> Love the tassel and I love large totes.  Looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking Rhyder.



Thank you.


----------



## neonbright

Riezky said:


> I think that's just called the Signature Stripe Perforated Tote, there's one in ivory here that looks the same.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## lurkernomore

Today is primary day so I decided to take a Coach selfie in the voting booth! I use my black cherry legacy zippy as a wristlet in my work bag. She holds phone, keys, cash, cards, and what ever else I can stuff in her!


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> Did you post a mod pic? I am sure she looks great on you!


No mod today


Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3121963
> 
> Hot Pink goodness


Oh Juliette, Juliette...where thou art been Juliette  


Zealous said:


> Oh, I do love some vintage red!


Mee too!


----------



## dgphoto

frivofrugalista said:


> Classic City for a pop of colour on this grey day...



Love the bag and the color...fab! [emoji173]&#65039;



Canderson22 said:


> I'm back in my very favorite bag today - Mini Studs Edie.
> View attachment 3121896



Oooooo! Pretty! [emoji7]



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3121963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Pink goodness



Ah, I love this pink! I almost went with pink today!



iNeedCoffee said:


> I was inspired by Quinna's recent Maddie purchase, so brought out my N/S indigo lizard embossed Madeline. (Recycled picture )



Gorgeous bag...super fancy!! [emoji39]


----------



## dgphoto

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh, that magnificent red...I love it!!  *wolf whistle*



Thanks! I had a hard time moving out of my parchment Molly but alas, white is SO last season....hahahahaha!!!!!



eleanors36 said:


> Lovely terrier!  The bag is great too!



Thanks! I have two Bostons and they are a mess!



lurkernomore said:


> loved gathered anything - and the extras are perfect!



Me too...I'm obsessed with the gathered bags!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3121963
> 
> Hot Pink goodness



Sweet!



iNeedCoffee said:


> I was inspired by Quinna's recent Maddie purchase, so brought out my N/S indigo lizard embossed Madeline. (Recycled picture )



Really nice!



dgphoto said:


> Raspberry tart today with tassels and my Boston Terrier doodad
> View attachment 3122140
> 
> View attachment 3122141



Love it! and the tassels and BT are adorable!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> Today is primary day so I decided to take a Coach selfie in the voting booth! I use my black cherry legacy zippy as a wristlet in my work bag. She holds phone, keys, cash, cards, and what ever else I can stuff in her!



This looks so soft and smooth lol


----------



## quinna

Canderson22 said:


> I'm back in my very favorite bag today - Mini Studs Edie.
> 
> View attachment 3121896



I still need to find myself one of these. Love.


----------



## quinna

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was inspired by Quinna's recent Maddie purchase, so brought out my N/S indigo lizard embossed Madeline. (Recycled picture )



Yay! Looking good! I've been itching to take mine out already.


----------



## _purseaddict_

chocolatechippy said:


> It's a Kristin. I love the leather on the Kristin. Beautiful color too! Enjoy it




Thank you for the information and thanks for compliment. [emoji16]



HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty color!




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sweet Caroline


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sweet Caroline



What a great fall color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> What a great fall color!


 


thank you!!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sweet Caroline




Nice Caroline!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Nice Caroline!


 


Thank you!


----------



## quinna

Mr. Stud P today


----------



## _purseaddict_

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sweet Caroline







quinna said:


> Mr. Stud P today




[emoji173]&#65039;Both bag are so pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;Both bag are so pretty!


 Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> Mr. Stud P today



How edgy and fun!


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> I hope so too! Love this style a lot and the Willis.



Used to be my go to bag.  Wore them out!


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> Mr. Stud P today


Love those studs - cool bag!


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!  This leather is crazy good. She is lighter than I thought!
> 
> Tall tatum tote whiplash!





iNeedCoffee said:


> I was inspired by Quinna's recent Maddie purchase, so brought out my N/S indigo lizard embossed Madeline. (Recycled picture )





Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3121963
> 
> Hot Pink goodness





Canderson22 said:


> I'm back in my very favorite bag today - Mini Studs Edie.
> 
> View attachment 3121896





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sweet Caroline




Just Gorgeous Ladies!


----------



## Elsee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sweet Caroline



Oooh, gorgeous!!







quinna said:


> Mr. Stud P today



Love Stud P!!


----------



## Elsee

Studded Tatum Tote joined me at work today. &#9825; Sorry if pic is sideways - posting on phone.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Elsee said:


> Studded Tatum Tote joined me at work today. &#9825; Sorry if pic is sideways - posting on phone.




What a beauuuuuuty!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Elsee said:


> Studded Tatum Tote joined me at work today. &#9825; Sorry if pic is sideways - posting on phone.



This one is so pretty -- really love this apricot color.


----------



## Zealous

Elsee said:


> Studded Tatum Tote joined me at work today. &#9825; Sorry if pic is sideways - posting on phone.




Yes, very pretty! Love that intricate pattern!


----------



## Zealous

quinna said:


> Mr. Stud P today




Loving all the studs today! The black leather & studs is very eye-catching!


----------



## Zealous

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sweet Caroline




Sophisticated beauty in a delicious color!


----------



## Elsee

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauuuuuuty!!!



Thanks!! I looooove this bag!!



Iamminda said:


> This one is so pretty -- really love this apricot color.



Thanks!  Me too -- the lighting made the color look a little washed out. It's a bit richer irl.



Zealous said:


> Yes, very pretty! Love that intricate pattern!



Thank you! I think that the studs really add to the beauty of this bag.


----------



## EGBDF

Elsee said:


> Studded Tatum Tote joined me at work today. &#9825; Sorry if pic is sideways - posting on phone.



Very nice-it's pretty and yet also edgy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Zealous said:


> Sophisticated beauty in a delicious color!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Elsee said:


> Oooh, gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Stud P!!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Elsee said:


> Studded Tatum Tote joined me at work today. &#9825; Sorry if pic is sideways - posting on phone.


Yumm yum


----------



## frivofrugalista

Elsee said:


> Studded Tatum Tote joined me at work today. &#9825; Sorry if pic is sideways - posting on phone.



Love love love!


----------



## lurkernomore

Elsee said:


> Studded Tatum Tote joined me at work today. &#9825; Sorry if pic is sideways - posting on phone.




Wow! your tote is amazing!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Elsee said:


> Studded Tatum Tote joined me at work today. &#9825; Sorry if pic is sideways - posting on phone.



So pretty, the details are great on this!


----------



## QueenLouis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sweet Caroline


 
Nice one!


----------



## Elsee

EGBDF said:


> Very nice-it's pretty and yet also edgy.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yumm yum





frivofrugalista said:


> Love love love!





lurkernomore said:


> Wow! your tote is amazing!





HesitantShopper said:


> So pretty, the details are great on this!



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## carterazo

Domed satchel in cherry


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Domed satchel in cherry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123425




Very pretty color!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty color!



Thank you!


----------



## OrganizedHome

*Coach Parker Nylon New York City Tote
Style # 13433*


----------



## BeachBagGal

OrganizedHome said:


> *Coach Parker Nylon New York City Tote
> 
> Style # 13433*




Cool bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

OrganizedHome said:


> *Coach Parker Nylon New York City Tote
> Style # 13433*



That's one you don't see often.  Lovely!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

QueenLouis said:


> Nice one!


Thanks QL


----------



## MKB0925

Elsee said:


> Studded Tatum Tote joined me at work today. &#9825; Sorry if pic is sideways - posting on phone.



Gorgeous bag.
Love the color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. Parchment Sage


----------



## Esquared72

Rouge Phoebe 
View attachment 3123653


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Domed satchel in cherry
> 
> View attachment 3123425


Niccccce


----------



## dgphoto

Kristin Signature double zip with yellow tassels today.


----------



## pbnjam

carterazo said:


> Domed satchel in cherry
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123425


 Love this color! The shape is very cute too.


OrganizedHome said:


> *Coach Parker Nylon New York City Tote*
> *Style # 13433*


Very unique piece! Gorgeous! 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Parchment Sage


 Looks sooo pretty and elegant!


eehlers said:


> Rouge Phoebe
> View attachment 3123653


 Gorgeous color! Love this bag, so roomy and functional!


dgphoto said:


> Kristin Signature double zip with yellow tassels today.
> View attachment 3123662


 Love those tassels! So cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Kristin Signature double zip with yellow tassels today.
> View attachment 3123662



so cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Domed satchel in cherry
> 
> View attachment 3123425



how pretty! fantastic color!



OrganizedHome said:


> *Coach Parker Nylon New York City Tote
> Style # 13433*



never seen one before.. what a cool design!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Parchment Sage



So nice!


eehlers said:


> Rouge Phoebe
> View attachment 3123653



Great color, really suits the style.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pbnjam said:


> Love this color! The shape is very cute too.
> 
> Very unique piece! Gorgeous!
> 
> Looks sooo pretty and elegant!
> 
> Gorgeous color! Love this bag, so roomy and functional!
> 
> Love those tassels! So cute!


 


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty! fantastic color!
> 
> 
> 
> never seen one before.. what a cool design!
> 
> 
> 
> So nice!
> 
> 
> Great color, really suits the style.




Thank you


----------



## ilikesunshine

Elsee said:


> Studded Tatum Tote joined me at work today. &#9825; Sorry if pic is sideways - posting on phone.





carterazo said:


> Domed satchel in cherry
> 
> View attachment 3123425





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Parchment Sage





OrganizedHome said:


> *Coach Parker Nylon New York City Tote
> Style # 13433*





eehlers said:


> Rouge Phoebe
> View attachment 3123653





dgphoto said:


> Kristin Signature double zip with yellow tassels today.
> View attachment 3123662



Oh my Handbags....Awesome bags - makes me want MORE


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Parchment Sage



Oooh.  Love it.  



eehlers said:


> Rouge Phoebe
> View attachment 3123653



Here comes Phoebe!  Looks great!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Oooh.  Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks E


----------



## Mariquel

dgphoto said:


> Kristin Signature double zip with yellow tassels today.
> View attachment 3123662



Great way to update those siggies (while she digs for her teal siggy Sophia)!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Couldn't resist my beige lizard Madeline today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Couldn't resist my beige lizard Madeline today.


That bag is ALL class!!!


----------



## abwd

Elsee said:


> Studded Tatum Tote joined me at work today. &#9825; Sorry if pic is sideways - posting on phone.




Stunning!!!


----------



## abwd

Love this!!!


----------



## Taxitina1530

Coach Legacy Bleeker Street peyton


----------



## MKB0925

Taxitina1530 said:


> Coach Legacy Bleeker Street peyton



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## dgphoto

I'm patriotic today in honor of 9/11 with my navy Alexis and poofball.


----------



## Cyra

Elsee said:


> Studded Tatum Tote joined me at work today. &#9825; Sorry if pic is sideways - posting on phone.



Such wonderful pebbled leather, stud detail, feather and color.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## luvcoach2

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


 
Gorgeous bag.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Gorgeous! I'm carrying the same bag but in small today. Feels like fall for the first time and thought it was fitting.


----------



## pbnjam

dgphoto said:


> I'm patriotic today in honor of 9/11 with my navy Alexis and poofball.
> View attachment 3124907



Navy is very elegant. 



Taxitina1530 said:


> Coach Legacy Bleeker Street peyton



Cute charms and scarf!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Couldn't resist my beige lizard Madeline today.



Soo pretty! Must make you feel great to carry this!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love this print! Just my style!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Switched into my scarlet Kristin round satchel yesterday. I love her so much, I'll keep her out for the next few days.


----------



## quinna

Kristin today


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Flower power! Love!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Switched into my scarlet Kristin round satchel yesterday. I love her so much, I'll keep her out for the next few days.



Pretty, pretty girl!



quinna said:


> Kristin today



Very pretty!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> Kristin today



 Bag Sisters!


----------



## _purseaddict_

quinna said:


> Kristin today




Your Kristin is nice, is it limited edition? Mine is pink but plain, without weave [emoji19]


----------



## quinna

_purseaddict_ said:


> Your Kristin is nice, is it limited edition? Mine is pink but plain, without weave [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125686



Thanks! These were fairly common as far as I know and came in quite a few different colors, so definitely not limited. I come across a decent variety pretty regularly on ebay.


----------



## quinna

iNeedCoffee said:


> Bag Sisters!



 Loooove your scarlet. That color is fantastic!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Switched into my scarlet Kristin round satchel yesterday. I love her so much, I'll keep her out for the next few days.



Great color and love the fob!



quinna said:


> Kristin today



Pretty!


----------



## Coconut lover

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love this and it feels like fall in Northern CA too !


----------



## Zealous

iNeedCoffee said:


> Switched into my scarlet Kristin round satchel yesterday. I love her so much, I'll keep her out for the next few days.




Oh my! It's beautiful.


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> Switched into my scarlet Kristin round satchel yesterday. I love her so much, I'll keep her out for the next few days.





quinna said:


> Kristin today





_purseaddict_ said:


> Your Kristin is nice, is it limited edition? Mine is pink but plain, without weave [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125686




Loving all the Kristin bags! I have a plain dark green one that needs some love!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

luvcoach2 said:


> Gorgeous bag.





Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous! I'm carrying the same bag but in small today. Feels like fall for the first time and thought it was fitting.



Thanks yall


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Flower power! Love!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty, pretty girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!


Thanks BBG


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Coconut lover said:


> Love this and it feels like fall in Northern CA too !


Thanks lady


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


>


Smooches L


----------



## Taxitina1530

In my new Studded Lurex Cross body bag... Sooooo loving this bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## pbnjam

Just went to the gym with Swagger!


----------



## Elsee

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag.
> Love the color!





ilikesunshine said:


> Oh my Handbags....Awesome bags - makes me want MORE





abwd said:


> Stunning!!!





Cyra said:


> Such wonderful pebbled leather, stud detail, feather and color.  Just gorgeous!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



I looovvve this print.  Have the tote!  



iNeedCoffee said:


> Switched into my scarlet Kristin round satchel yesterday. I love her so much, I'll keep her out for the next few days.





quinna said:


> Kristin today





_purseaddict_ said:


> Your Kristin is nice, is it limited edition? Mine is pink but plain, without weave [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125686



Great looking Kristins!


----------



## obiwankenobi87

Having been carrying my duffle all this week. It really goes so well with fall type outfits even though it's not a fall color!


----------



## MKB0925

obiwankenobi87 said:


> View attachment 3126861
> 
> Having been carrying my duffle all this week. It really goes so well with fall type outfits even though it's not a fall color!



So pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Just went to the gym with Swagger!
> 
> View attachment 3126687



Love this one!


----------



## Iamminda

obiwankenobi87 said:


> View attachment 3126861
> 
> Having been carrying my duffle all this week. It really goes so well with fall type outfits even though it's not a fall color!



Pretty duffle!  What color is it?  Carnelian perhaps?


----------



## obiwankenobi87

Iamminda said:


> Pretty duffle!  What color is it?  Carnelian perhaps?




It's actually the fuchsia. The lighting in my room makes it look more carnelian.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Nice! You're on a flower kick! Love it 



pbnjam said:


> Just went to the gym with Swagger!
> 
> Sooo nice!
> 
> View attachment 3126687





obiwankenobi87 said:


> View attachment 3126861
> 
> Having been carrying my duffle all this week. It really goes so well with fall type outfits even though it's not a fall color!



Loving the duffle! Need to break mine out and show them some love.


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> Just went to the gym with Swagger!
> 
> View attachment 3126687


Whoops...my comment didn't go through. Very nice Swagger!


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> Whoops...my comment didn't go through. Very nice Swagger!





Iamminda said:


> Love this one!


 Thank you both!


----------



## MsBaggins

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!





pbnjam said:


> Just went to the gym with Swagger!
> 
> View attachment 3126687




Lovin your bags, ladies!! I need both of these!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! You're on a flower kick! Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the duffle! Need to break mine out and show them some love.





MsBaggins said:


> Lovin your bags, ladies!! I need both of these!!!!!



Thanks yall


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. Oxblood!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Oxblood!



How divine!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> How divine!


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Oxblood!



Oooh, she's  gorgy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Oooh, she's  gorgy!


 


Thanks C!


----------



## quinna

Today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> Today


 
Look at that fabo leather


----------



## Nymeria1

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Oxblood!



Twins on the Oxblood!  Beautiful bag!  I did a presale on this bag last Friday and will pick it up this week.  It's really a great neutral and goes with everything.


----------



## MsBaggins

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Oxblood!



Oooh, twins!!!!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## MsBaggins

Edie 31 in Army surplus today...sorry about the weird lighting


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nymeria1 said:


> Twins on the Oxblood!  Beautiful bag!  I did a presale on this bag last Friday and will pick it up this week.  It's really a great neutral and goes with everything.


 
Thanks Ny. I agree, a great neutral!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MsBaggins said:


> Edie 31 in Army surplus today...sorry about the weird lighting


 


color is yummie


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MsBaggins said:


> Oooh, twins!!!!!! Beautiful!!


 
Thanks Twin


----------



## yellowbernie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Oxblood!


Love this bag and color, I have one coming tomorrow, can't wait to see it irl.  Congrats


----------



## crazyforcoach09

yellowbernie said:


> Love this bag and color, I have one coming tomorrow, can't wait to see it irl.  Congrats


 
Thanks  YB - How are you?
what color did you get?


----------



## yellowbernie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks  YB - How are you?
> what color did you get?


Hey Lady, I'm fine. I got the oxblood.  Burgundy is my all time favorite color glad to see they are finally coming out with burgundy colors.  I just got a burgundy chloe wallet that I adore, so it should go excellent with this bag.


----------



## yellowbernie

MsBaggins said:


> Edie 31 in Army surplus today...sorry about the weird lighting


Love the color of your gorgeous bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Oxblood!


Oooo mama gooorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> Today


Love those grommets on the B!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo mama gooorgeous!




Thanks BBG!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MsBaggins said:


> Edie 31 in Army surplus today...sorry about the weird lighting



Oh love surplus!


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> Today



How edgy & fun!


----------



## QueenLouis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Oxblood!




Ooooooooh!

But wait a minute! Aren't you the ultimate outlet/bargain shopper? Did you somehow manage to get this for a screaming deal?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

QueenLouis said:


> Ooooooooh!
> 
> But wait a minute! Aren't you the ultimate outlet/bargain shopper? Did you somehow manage to get this for a screaming deal?


Lololol. I still love the outlets - nothing has changed


----------



## Caspin22

I'm going old school today in the very lovely Violet duffle. One of my all time favorite bags and a super rare color.


----------



## alansgail

Canderson22 said:


> I'm going old school today in the very lovely Violet duffle. One of my all time favorite bags and a super rare color.
> 
> View attachment 3128004


Gorgeous bag in purple!!!!


----------



## alansgail

Moved back into my Celeste Hobo today and I've added a nylon Mautto strap because it's thicker than the original strap that came with her

Still loving this bag, she's so easy to carry!


----------



## CoachMaven

Today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Oxblood!



OMG.     GORGEOUS.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Closet dive today.   Lindsey in tobacco.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.     GORGEOUS.


Thanks MB


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today.   Lindsey in tobacco.


Wowza


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks MB


  You're quite welcome.  That bag is delicious!!   I'm ordering the navy with my PCE.   



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wowza


  Gotta git those closet queens into the rotation!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> You're quite welcome.  That bag is delicious!!   I'm ordering the navy with my PCE.
> 
> Gotta git those closet queens into the rotation!!


Navy!!!!!  O m g. Navy. For you. So proud&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> I'm going old school today in the very lovely Violet duffle. One of my all time favorite bags and a super rare color.
> 
> View attachment 3128004



Fantastic color!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> Moved back into my Celeste Hobo today and I've added a nylon Mautto strap because it's thicker than the original strap that came with her
> 
> Still loving this bag, she's so easy to carry!



Very nice! clever idea too.



CoachMaven said:


> Today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128070



so buttery soft!



MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today.   Lindsey in tobacco.



How lovely! not seen this before...


----------



## Foz

Moved right in! The leather is so good


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> Today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128070





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Oxblood!



Gorgeous nomads, ladies!  You are making me want one!


----------



## Iamminda

Canderson22 said:


> I'm going old school today in the very lovely Violet duffle. One of my all time favorite bags and a super rare color.
> 
> View attachment 3128004



One of the best legacy colors!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous nomads, ladies!  You are making me want one!


Thank you


----------



## dgphoto

Rehabbed new-to-me thrift store find, Patricia's Legacy in green on this gorgeous fall day in RI today. Added a foxy bit of bling from Icing too. [emoji4] 



If you're interested in seeing the rehab before and after pic, they're here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29106698


----------



## Iamminda

dgphoto said:


> Rehabbed new-to-me thrift store find, Patricia's Legacy in green on this gorgeous fall day in RI today. Added a foxy bit of bling from Icing too. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3128235
> View attachment 3128236
> 
> If you're interested in seeing the rehab before and after pic, they're here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29106698



 Very pretty!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Racing Green Nomad today


----------



## Iamminda

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Racing Green Nomad today
> View attachment 3128280



I really like this color nomad!


----------



## dgphoto

Canderson22 said:


> I'm going old school today in the very lovely Violet duffle. One of my all time favorite bags and a super rare color.



Love the bag and color [emoji173]&#65039;



CoachMaven said:


> Today!



Lovely!



MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today.   Lindsey in tobacco.



oooooooooo [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] This is divine!



Foz said:


> Moved right in! The leather is so good



Super nice! Love the style and color of this bag.


----------



## dgphoto

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Racing Green Nomad today



SOOO jealous! I'm totally in love with this bag... [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dgphoto

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks, lamminda!! It's so soft and easy to carry!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Iamminda said:


> I really like this color nomad!



Thank you 



dgphoto said:


> SOOO jealous! I'm totally in love with this bag... [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you I hope you get one . It is very comfortable and holds a lot.


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today.   Lindsey in tobacco.



Gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Rehabbed new-to-me thrift store find, Patricia's Legacy in green on this gorgeous fall day in RI today. Added a foxy bit of bling from Icing too. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3128235
> View attachment 3128236
> 
> If you're interested in seeing the rehab before and after pic, they're here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29106698



Very nice find! i'll go have a look at the rehab thread.



Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Racing Green Nomad today
> View attachment 3128280



Lovely! i adore green.


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Oxblood!




Ooooh helloooo gorgeous!!! I saw this at the FP store and am loving this beauty. At the top of my list!


----------



## abwd

Whoops, quote fail.


----------



## abwd

Sorry! WTH?!!!


----------



## abwd

And another


----------



## abwd

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Racing Green Nomad today
> View attachment 3128280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> Beautiful. I seriously have an unnatural obsession with the glove tanned leather Coach is using this season. Very classy!


----------



## abwd

Foz said:


> Moved right in! The leather is so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> What a sassy girl! Looks great with the feather fob.


----------



## abwd

dgphoto said:


> Rehabbed new-to-me thrift store find, Patricia's Legacy in green on this gorgeous fall day in RI today. Added a foxy bit of bling from Icing too. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3128235
> View attachment 3128236
> 
> If you're interested in seeing the rehab before and after pic, they're here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29106698




Very nice. Beautiful rehab job. I wish I had half the patience to do a project like that because I really adore the vintage Coach styles!


----------



## abwd

Good gosh. My phone app has gone off the rails. Sorry for the multiple posts. [emoji47]


----------



## Weekend shopper

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice find! i'll go have a look at the rehab thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! i adore green.



Thank you 



abwd said:


> Weekend shopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using my Racing Green Nomad today
> View attachment 3128280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> Beautiful. I seriously have an unnatural obsession with the glove tanned leather Coach is using this season. Very classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive today.   Lindsey in tobacco.




So pretty! Color, detail...all of it! Worth some diving for this lady.


----------



## abwd

CoachMaven said:


> Today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128070




Stunning!!!


----------



## abwd

alansgail said:


> Moved back into my Celeste Hobo today and I've added a nylon Mautto strap because it's thicker than the original strap that came with her
> 
> 
> 
> Still loving this bag, she's so easy to carry!




Love the thick strap with this. Pretty!


----------



## abwd

Love, love, love!!


----------



## QueenLouis

I brought this out yesterday.


----------



## alansgail

QueenLouis said:


> I brought this out yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3128315


OMG, what a fun bag! I love it!


----------



## alansgail

abwd said:


> Love the thick strap with this. Pretty!


Thank you, it's much more comfortable for me!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Navy!!!!!  O m g. Navy. For you. So proud&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

QueenLouis said:


> I brought this out yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3128315


Wowza


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Racing Green Nomad today
> View attachment 3128280


Prettty


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> Ooooh helloooo gorgeous!!! I saw this at the FP store and am loving this beauty. At the top of my list!


Helllllo A. Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

QueenLouis said:


> I brought this out yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3128315



I love the look of this bag!


----------



## MsBaggins

crazyforcoach09 said:


> color is yummie





yellowbernie said:


> Love the color of your gorgeous bag.





HesitantShopper said:


> Oh love surplus!




Thanks, ladies! 

I just returned the 31 in Stone and got the Ace, picking it up Wednesday.


----------



## pbnjam

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Racing Green Nomad today
> View attachment 3128280




Gorgeous! Love this color.


----------



## pbnjam

QueenLouis said:


> I brought this out yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3128315




Very pretty! Love the details on the flowers!


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Prettty



Thank you 



pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! Love this color.



Thank you


----------



## hollyday

Oh goodness I had NO idea that there was a purse forum in cyber world. I've been a dedicated COACH shopper for about 5 years, I buy what I like and I don't pay attention to the names etc. I suppose I'll have to now. My most recent purchase was on the weekend (I'll have to figure out how to post photos) I bough a black pebble leather bag with gold accents.


----------



## Zealous

hollyday said:


> Oh goodness I had NO idea that there was a purse forum in cyber world. I've been a dedicated COACH shopper for about 5 years, I buy what I like and I don't pay attention to the names etc. I suppose I'll have to now. My most recent purchase was on the weekend (I'll have to figure out how to post photos) I bough a black pebble leather bag with gold accents.




Hi, hollyday! Welcome!


----------



## Esquared72

Deep Port Courtenay
View attachment 3128861


----------



## abwd

Out today with zebra Crosby.


----------



## pbmuffin

abwd said:


> Out today with zebra Crosby.
> 
> View attachment 3128877



That bag is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Deep Port Courtenay
> View attachment 3128861


Love Courtenay! I have a black one waiting to be brought back out soon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Black Isabelle.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Black Isabelle.


What a nice, great functional bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MiaBorsa said:


> Black Isabelle.



Love Isabelle!


----------



## Iamminda

eehlers said:


> Deep Port Courtenay
> View attachment 3128861



Love this one.  Beautiful!


----------



## CatePNW

abwd said:


> Out today with zebra Crosby.
> 
> View attachment 3128877



Twins!  I love using my Crosby bags and have a hard time changing out of them!



hollyday said:


> Oh goodness I had NO idea that there was a purse forum in cyber world. I've been a dedicated COACH shopper for about 5 years, I buy what I like and I don't pay attention to the names etc. I suppose I'll have to now. My most recent purchase was on the weekend (I'll have to figure out how to post photos) I bough a black pebble leather bag with gold accents.



Welcome!  This is a great place.


----------



## Caspin22

Large Audrey Andie Conched tote in cobalt patent today.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Willis bags today.

 What color is this? I forgot the color.


----------



## Esquared72

BeachBagGal said:


> Love Courtenay! I have a black one waiting to be brought back out soon.







Iamminda said:


> Love this one.  Beautiful!




Thank you! Ready for Autumn. [emoji2]


----------



## Cyra

QueenLouis said:


> I brought this out yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3128315



That bag is totally amazing!


----------



## abwd

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.
> 
> What color is this? I forgot the color.




Drooling here!!


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> Black Isabelle.




Beautiful! Your pic looks like it holds much more than the Coach pics. Hmmm. I was looking at this bag for awhile, but Thought it might be too small.


----------



## abwd

Canderson22 said:


> Large Audrey Andie Conched tote in cobalt patent today.
> 
> View attachment 3129117




Ahhh, more squishy goodness from C22! This is beautiful!


----------



## abwd

pbmuffin said:


> That bag is GORGEOUS!!




Thank you! I forgot how light and easy to carry she is. I was walking around today feeling as if I forgot something!


----------



## abwd

eehlers said:


> Deep Port Courtenay
> View attachment 3128861




Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Large Audrey Andie Conched tote in cobalt patent today.
> 
> View attachment 3129117



Really nice!



Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.
> 
> What color is this? I forgot the color.



Adorable! love the color! sorry no clue on it's 'official' name.


----------



## HesitantShopper

hollyday said:


> Oh goodness I had NO idea that there was a purse forum in cyber world. I've been a dedicated COACH shopper for about 5 years, I buy what I like and I don't pay attention to the names etc. I suppose I'll have to now. My most recent purchase was on the weekend (I'll have to figure out how to post photos) I bough a black pebble leather bag with gold accents.



:tpfrox::welcome2:



eehlers said:


> Deep Port Courtenay
> View attachment 3128861



Great color!



abwd said:


> Out today with zebra Crosby.
> 
> View attachment 3128877



how cute is this? never seen a Crosby in this pattern before!



MiaBorsa said:


> Black Isabelle.



Pretty! love the fob.


----------



## Elsee

At work with Madison Pinnacle Drawstring today! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## pbnjam

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.
> 
> What color is this? I forgot the color.


 So pretty! Nice coordination!


Elsee said:


> At work with Madison Pinnacle Drawstring today! &#9825;&#9825;


 Looks soo luxe! Gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Elsee said:


> At work with Madison Pinnacle Drawstring today! &#9825;&#9825;


yummmie


----------



## HesitantShopper

Elsee said:


> At work with Madison Pinnacle Drawstring today! &#9825;&#9825;



How pretty! love the tassels and Robot fob.


----------



## frivofrugalista

elsee said:


> at work with madison pinnacle drawstring today! &#9825;&#9825;



&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## ilikesunshine

Elsee said:


> At work with Madison Pinnacle Drawstring today! &#9825;&#9825;



Ms. Lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

Elsee said:


> At work with Madison Pinnacle Drawstring today! &#9825;&#9825;



Looks so good!


----------



## Iamminda

Got to use Periwinkle D one more time before putting her away for the year.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Got to use Periwinkle D one more time before putting her away for the year.
> 
> View attachment 3130314


Awww...what a fun, cheerful color! That color really stands out...so pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww...what a fun, cheerful color! That color really stands out...so pretty.



Thanks!  I love this color.


----------



## neonbright

My new Rhyder hiding in the cabinet at work.


----------



## Elsee

pbnjam said:


> Looks soo luxe! Gorgeous!



Thank you!! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> yummmie



Lol, that she is!!



HesitantShopper said:


> How pretty! love the tassels and Robot fob.



Thank you!!


----------



## Elsee

frivofrugalista said:


> &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;







ilikesunshine said:


> Ms. Lovely!



Thanks!! 



Iamminda said:


> Looks so good!



Thank you!!


----------



## Elsee

Iamminda said:


> Got to use Periwinkle D one more time before putting her away for the year.
> 
> View attachment 3130314



Beautiful!



neonbright said:


> My new Rhyder hiding in the cabinet at work.



Rhyder looks great!


----------



## gr8onteej

Still carrying my denim bucket, but today I was also wearing some Coach.  May be hard to tell but it's blue crystal in the black and one bracelet is all black.


----------



## Iamminda

Elsee said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks


----------



## _purseaddict_

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.
> 
> What color is this? I forgot the color.




Wow that is truly stunning colour.  I bought preloved that is so plain compared to yours.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.
> 
> What color is this? I forgot the color.



Is she the berry colored one?


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Ms. Madison Top Handle gathered bag in purple iris with my Dansko's that go with everything.


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Madison Top Handle gathered bag in purple iris with my Dansko's that go with everything.



Pretty purse and I love love love those Dansko (the oil slick Dakotah would be perfect pairing too).


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Iamminda said:


> Pretty purse and I love love love those Dansko (the oil slick Dakotah would be perfect pairing too).



Thank you! I did have that in mind when I picked them out.


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Got to use Periwinkle D one more time before putting her away for the year.
> 
> View attachment 3130314



So pretty!  Sweet dreams!



neonbright said:


> My new Rhyder hiding in the cabinet at work.



Love the fob!


----------



## eleanors36

Elsee said:


> At work with Madison Pinnacle Drawstring today! &#9825;&#9825;



Very pretty bag!


----------



## Sarah03

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Madison Top Handle gathered bag in purple iris with my Dansko's that go with everything.




Where did you get those Danskos?  They look so cool!  I must have a pair!


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> So pretty!  Sweet dreams!
> !




Thank you!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Sarah03 said:


> Where did you get those Danskos?  They look so cool!  I must have a pair!



Thank you! I got them from a hospital gift shop in the NE. When I was in the hospital after an accident in July. my DH surprised me with pics of all the styles they had and asked me which ones I wanted. I wear a 9.5, and the 40 fits me perfectly, so I'd say they're pretty true to size if you have to order them.
These are the ones in the photo above:
https://www.dansko.com/Womens/Footwear/Styles/Clogs/Professional/Multi Ripple Patent#.VfsHhsT3aK0


----------



## Sarah03

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you! I got them from a hospital gift shop in the NE. When I was in the hospital after an accident in July. my DH surprised me with pics of all the styles they had and asked me which ones I wanted. I wear a 9.5, and the 40 fits me perfectly, so I'd say they're pretty true to size if you have to order them.
> These are the ones in the photo above:
> https://www.dansko.com/Womens/Footwear/Styles/Clogs/Professional/Multi Ripple Patent#.VfsHhsT3aK0




Thank you!  Those are such a cute color. I'm a RN & I live in Danskos- I've never seen this color though!  I just may need them!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Madison Top Handle gathered bag in purple iris with my Dansko's that go with everything.



What a great color! cool dansko's i've seen those before.. there pretty cool.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!  Those are such a cute color. I'm a RN & I live in Danskos- I've never seen this color though!  I just may need them!



Ah. All of my friends in the medical profession love them, too. I though that migh be why they had them in the hospital gift shop.



HesitantShopper said:


> What a great color! cool dansko's i've seen those before.. there pretty cool.



Thank you! 

Who's in your new avatar?


----------



## Katebowers123

The purple zebra print bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ah. All of my friends in the medical profession love them, too. I though that migh be why they had them in the hospital gift shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Who's in your new avatar?



That is a silkie chicken! and your right on the dansko my mother owns several pairs and was also in the medical profession, she said they were super comfy for extended periods.


----------



## carterazo

small Kelsey in violet


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3131609
> 
> small Kelsey in violet


Soooo pretty in that color!


----------



## frivofrugalista

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3131609
> 
> small Kelsey in violet



Love!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> Soooo pretty in that color!



Thanks ladies.  I love it too.  







frivofrugalista said:


> Love!


----------



## amvaldez18

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3131609
> 
> small Kelsey in violet



Love that pop of color!


----------



## MsBaggins

Cheatin...


----------



## BeachBagGal

MsBaggins said:


> Cheatin...


Love your Riley! It perfectly matches your car lol.


----------



## MsBaggins

BeachBagGal said:


> Love your Riley! It perfectly matches your car lol.



 Thanks!! I don't usually check out MK but I wandered thru looking for an SA and saw this!!  The leather is so smooshy and soft.


----------



## soramillay

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3131609
> 
> small Kelsey in violet


Love this color! Have been stalking an Edie 28 in this shade on Hudson's Bay, waiting for it to go on sale


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3131609
> 
> small Kelsey in violet




Great color!


MsBaggins said:


> Cheatin...



LOL sweet Riley!


----------



## MsBaggins

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL sweet Riley!



Thanks! !! Im loving it.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

HesitantShopper said:


> That is a silkie chicken! and your right on the dansko my mother owns several pairs and was also in the medical profession, she said they were super comfy for extended periods.



I had to look up silkie chickens, but they look really sweet and fluffy. Nice pic of her with those fall leaves.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I had to look up silkie chickens, but they look really sweet and fluffy. Nice pic of her with those fall leaves.



Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## pbnjam

My love for this Dakotah is still going strong! Kinda want the bigger version in black too. 




Wanted to add that this stars key charm has proved very versatile.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Nice stripes on that B!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> My love for this Dakotah is still going strong! Kinda want the bigger version in black too.
> 
> View attachment 3132957
> 
> 
> Wanted to add that this stars key charm has proved very versatile.


Loving your D! Stars look great on her!


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving your D! Stars look great on her!




Thank you BBG!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Love this color combo B.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> My love for this Dakotah is still going strong! Kinda want the bigger version in black too.
> 
> View attachment 3132957
> 
> 
> Wanted to add that this stars key charm has proved very versatile.



The bag looks great with the star charm.  You should go for the bigger version too since it carries more.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice stripes on that B!


Thanks


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Love this color combo B.  Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> The bag looks great with the star charm.  You should go for the bigger version too since it carries more.




I saw someone a few days ago with a black dakotah with the side fringes. It looked fantastic on her and now I want one.


----------



## CoachMaven

Archival Rambler in Carnelian today


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> My love for this Dakotah is still going strong! Kinda want the bigger version in black too.
> 
> View attachment 3132957
> 
> 
> Wanted to add that this stars key charm has proved very versatile.



Very nice! i actually saw one of these bags today on someone.



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3133474
> 
> Archival Rambler in Carnelian today



Lovely! great color.


----------



## frivofrugalista

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3133474
> 
> Archival Rambler in Carnelian today



Love it!


----------



## casseyelsie

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3133474
> 
> Archival Rambler in Carnelian today




Wow that is so nice!  N I love RED [emoji7].  Is that vintage or newer model? Strap long enough for crossbody?


----------



## CoachMaven

casseyelsie said:


> Wow that is so nice!  N I love RED [emoji7].  Is that vintage or newer model? Strap long enough for crossbody?




Thank you! This is from the 2012 Legacy Archival collection. It is a revamped version, it has a little more space than the original and lined with the twill fabric. The strap is long enough for me to wear it crossbody on the last notch- I am 5'8" for reference.


----------



## casseyelsie

CoachMaven said:


> Thank you! This is from the 2012 Legacy Archival collection. It is a revamped version, it has a little more space than the original and lined with the twill fabric. The strap is long enough for me to wear it crossbody on the last notch- I am 5'8" for reference.




Hi CoachMaven, thanks for reply!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

QueenLouis said:


> I brought this out yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3128315



Ooh I love this!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Drool!


----------



## carterazo

Dressed up in the morning






Casual for the late afternoon


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Dressed up in the morning
> 
> View attachment 3133808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual for the late afternoon
> 
> View attachment 3133809



Two gorgeous bags in one day!


----------



## chocolatechippy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



The most perfect bag for Fall. It incorporates all that is Fall. Love it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Drool!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Dressed up in the morning
> 
> View attachment 3133808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual for the late afternoon
> 
> View attachment 3133809


Love them both


----------



## crazyforcoach09

chocolatechippy said:


> The most perfect bag for Fall. It incorporates all that is Fall. Love it


Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Dressed up in the morning
> 
> View attachment 3133808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual for the late afternoon
> 
> View attachment 3133809



Great bags!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




Love this color green. I need another swagger in my life!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> Love this color green. I need another swagger in my life!


Thanks A. Yes. You do


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



I really like this B!


----------



## eleanors36

pbnjam said:


> My love for this Dakotah is still going strong! Kinda want the bigger version in black too.
> 
> View attachment 3132957
> 
> 
> Wanted to add that this stars key charm has proved very versatile.



Twins on the bag!  I'd like to have the larger one too!



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3133474
> 
> Archival Rambler in Carnelian today



Love this color!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



You know I love this color!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Dressed up in the morning
> 
> View attachment 3133808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual for the late afternoon
> 
> View attachment 3133809




Ohhh!  So nice!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Two gorgeous bags in one day!











crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love them both











HesitantShopper said:


> Great bags!











eleanors36 said:


> Ohhh!  So nice!



Thanks ladies.  Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3133474
> 
> Archival Rambler in Carnelian today



Twins!  I'm taking mine out today.


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love this green.


----------



## Elsee

carterazo said:


> Dressed up in the morning
> 
> View attachment 3133808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual for the late afternoon
> 
> View attachment 3133809



Great choices! Both are beauties!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Lovvvvve!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Breaking out my Periwinkle Duffle.


----------



## pbnjam

eleanors36 said:


> Twins on the bag!  I'd like to have the larger one too!



Thank you. I have one coming to me soon.


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3134406
> 
> Breaking out my Periwinkle Duffle.



What a pretty color!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Changed out of Kristin and into my rouge E/W Madison tote. Love how soft and squishy she is. (Another recycled picture )


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Love this green.



Thanks C


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Elsee said:


> Great choices! Both are beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovvvvve!!!!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> I really like this B!



Thanks E


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> You know I love this color!



Yes yes I know


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Changed out of Kristin and into my rouge E/W Madison tote. Love how soft and squishy she is. (Another recycled picture )



how nice! never seen one before.. great color as well.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## leopardgirl0123




----------



## HesitantShopper

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3134882



how pretty! looks so crisp!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Very classy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Very classy!


 Thanks HS!!


----------



## OllieO

Dove grey Abigail today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Pretty, pretty girl!


----------



## BeachBagGal

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3134882


Love black and white combo...esp with the stripes!


----------



## xeyes

Her first outing began a week ago and hasn't ended yet - mini studded Edie #34335. (Local outlet comes through again!) She was quite stiff when new, but is developing a nice softness with wear.


----------



## BeachBagGal

xeyes said:


> Her first outing began a week ago and hasn't ended yet - mini studded Edie #34335. (Local outlet comes through again!) She was quite stiff when new, but is developing a nice softness with wear.


Love those studs! Cool!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty, pretty girl!


 
Thank you


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



This style is one of your faves, right?  Lovely!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Changed out of Kristin and into my rouge E/W Madison tote. Love how soft and squishy she is. (Another recycled picture )



I love this color!


----------



## eleanors36

xeyes said:


> Her first outing began a week ago and hasn't ended yet - mini studded Edie #34335. (Local outlet comes through again!) She was quite stiff when new, but is developing a nice softness with wear.



Love this!  One of my faves!  Leather does soften in time.


----------



## HesitantShopper

OllieO said:


> Dove grey Abigail today!



Nice, pretty flowers as well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

xeyes said:


> Her first outing began a week ago and hasn't ended yet - mini studded Edie #34335. (Local outlet comes through again!) She was quite stiff when new, but is developing a nice softness with wear.



Looks great with the studding!


----------



## CoachMaven

An oldie but a goodie- large leather Carly


----------



## MKB0925

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3135189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An oldie but a goodie- large leather Carly



Such a classic beauty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> This style is one of your faves, right?  Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this color!


Thanks E. Yes. Carolines are my fav!


----------



## Riezky

Heading out with metallic green mini Rhyder


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Riezky said:


> Heading out with metallic green mini Rhyder
> 
> View attachment 3135298


Too cute


----------



## frivofrugalista

Riezky said:


> Heading out with metallic green mini Rhyder
> 
> View attachment 3135298



Love the combination!


----------



## Riezky

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Too cute






frivofrugalista said:


> Love the combination!




Thank you!


----------



## CatePNW

dgphoto said:


> Madeline will be out and about with me today.
> View attachment 3110988



Inspired by your lovely photo, I now have my very own dragonfly fob!  Tried it on my Morgan and I think it will work on so many bags.


----------



## dgphoto

CatePNW said:


> Inspired by your lovely photo, I now have my very own dragonfly fob!  Tried it on my Morgan and I think it will work on so many bags.
> 
> View attachment 3135378
> View attachment 3135379




Gorgeous, Dah-ling!! [emoji39] It looks great on Morgan. We're bag twins on the Pink Ruby Morgan, btw. I LERVE mine!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah03

Riezky said:


> Heading out with metallic green mini Rhyder
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135298




I love everything about this picture!


----------



## pbnjam

CatePNW said:


> Inspired by your lovely photo, I now have my very own dragonfly fob!  Tried it on my Morgan and I think it will work on so many bags.
> 
> View attachment 3135378
> View attachment 3135379




Love your fob! Looks gorgeous on Morgan.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CatePNW said:


> Inspired by your lovely photo, I now have my very own dragonfly fob!  Tried it on my Morgan and I think it will work on so many bags.
> 
> View attachment 3135378
> View attachment 3135379



how pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Riezky said:


> Heading out with metallic green mini Rhyder
> 
> View attachment 3135298



Great combo!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3135189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An oldie but a goodie- large leather Carly



very sleek! definitely a goodie!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Lovely! and is it for sale?


----------



## leopardgirl0123

HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty! looks so crisp!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love black and white combo...esp with the stripes!



Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely! and is it for sale?


 LOLOL!!!! Thanks - lazy folk like to copy pics and use them on ebay...Just wanted to STOP them in their tracks.


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!


 
Thank you


----------



## happibug

Riezky said:


> Heading out with metallic green mini Rhyder


This is so cute! I love it with the Baseman accessories, so perfect!



CatePNW said:


> Inspired by your lovely photo, I now have my very own dragonfly fob!  Tried it on my Morgan and I think it will work on so many bags.


This looks beautiful!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

happibug said:


> This is so cute! I love it with the Baseman accessories, so perfect!
> 
> 
> This looks beautiful!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag!


 


Thank you


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Lovely Nomad!  Beautiful for fall!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOLOL!!!! Thanks - lazy folk like to copy pics and use them on ebay...Just wanted to STOP them in their tracks.



LOL! oh, i know that one all to well.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Oooo Mama you got it!!!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Gorgeous!


----------



## jan1124

OllieO said:


> Dove grey Abigail today!



Love your Abigail, I haven't had one out in ages.... Loving your flower "fob" - Can I ask who makes it, or if it's something still available?  TIA!


----------



## mommy1126

love this is so big i think is called ranger flap?


----------



## aundria17

mommy1126 said:


> View attachment 3135969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this is so big i think is called ranger flap?



Ranger &#128077;


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Oh so gorgeous!  But can I buy it?


----------



## eleanors36

Riezky said:


> Heading out with metallic green mini Rhyder
> 
> View attachment 3135298



Beautiful!  Looks great with Baseman!



mommy1126 said:


> View attachment 3135969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this is so big i think is called ranger flap?



Good to see a Ranger out there!


----------



## frivofrugalista

mommy1126 said:


> View attachment 3135969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this is so big i think is called ranger flap?



Love it!


----------



## OllieO

jan1124 said:


> Love your Abigail, I haven't had one out in ages.... Loving your flower "fob" - Can I ask who makes it, or if it's something still available?  TIA!




Thanks!  I don't get Abigail out often enough either.  I got the flower fob on ETSY .  You can choose from a variety of colors.  Here's a link to the seller. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/LeatherE


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely Nomad!  Beautiful for fall!





BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo Mama you got it!!!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!





eleanors36 said:


> Oh so gorgeous!  But can I buy it?



Thanks everyone. Its a great bag


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



I drool every time I see this!  I am hoping to get the nomad tomorrow or Friday, but I am overwhelmed by indecision in terms of color. I want them all.n


----------



## abwd

mommy1126 said:


> View attachment 3135969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this is so big i think is called ranger flap?



Lovely!  I have this in red and I think the gold chain straps really make this bad stand out.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> I drool every time I see this!  I am hoping to get the nomad tomorrow or Friday, but I am overwhelmed by indecision in terms of color. I want them all.n



I am sure any color will look great on you!!!!


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am sure any color will look great on you!!!!



LOL.  Well thank you, but the point is that I unfortunately need to make a choice. Or play the lottery.  Yes, perhaps I need to just win the lottery and get them all!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

mommy1126 said:


> View attachment 3135969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this is so big i think is called ranger flap?



I had one of those but could only find it in chalk so i returned it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> LOL.  Well thank you, but the point is that I unfortunately need to make a choice. Or play the lottery.  Yes, perhaps I need to just win the lottery and get them all!!!



Which ones do you have in mind?


----------



## jan1124

OllieO said:


> Thanks!  I don't get Abigail out often enough either.  I got the flower fob on ETSY .  You can choose from a variety of colors.  Here's a link to the seller.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/LeatherE



Thank you SO much!  She's got a beautiful and unique selection.  Now to choose one


----------



## quinna

I've been lazy and hanging out in cobalt large Phoebe for a few days.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Been using my signature katarina for the last few days


----------



## OllieO

jan1124 said:


> Thank you SO much!  She's got a beautiful and unique selection.  Now to choose one




You're welcome!  I know, it's hard to choose. There's so many pretty colors!


----------



## CatePNW

In pink and blue today with my Morgan!


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> I've been lazy and hanging out in cobalt large Phoebe for a few days.


\Gorgeous blue!!



Bag Fetish said:


> Been using my signature katarina for the last few days
> View attachment 3136212



Nice! Cute mittens.



CatePNW said:


> In pink and blue today with my Morgan!
> 
> View attachment 3136251



Loving the blue and pink combo!


----------



## Sarah03

CatePNW said:


> In pink and blue today with my Morgan!
> 
> View attachment 3136251



Pink AND blue! It doesn't get any better than that!!



Bag Fetish said:


> Been using my signature katarina for the last few days
> View attachment 3136212



Very pretty!



quinna said:


> I've been lazy and hanging out in cobalt large Phoebe for a few days.



Beautiful!  This is my favorite Phoebe 



mommy1126 said:


> View attachment 3135969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this is so big i think is called ranger flap?




Love it!


----------



## Riezky

Sarah03 said:


> I love everything about this picture!





HesitantShopper said:


> Great combo!





happibug said:


> This is so cute! I love it with the Baseman accessories, so perfect!





eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful!  Looks great with Baseman!



Thank you! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Twins! That color is tdf.


----------



## neonbright

quinna said:


> I've been lazy and hanging out in cobalt large Phoebe for a few days.





Bag Fetish said:


> Been using my signature katarina for the last few days
> View attachment 3136212





CatePNW said:


> In pink and blue today with my Morgan!
> 
> View attachment 3136251



They look wonderful ladies.


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> I've been lazy and hanging out in cobalt large Phoebe for a few days.



Great color on Phoebe!



Bag Fetish said:


> Been using my signature katarina for the last few days
> View attachment 3136212



nice, love the liner! and fob.


CatePNW said:


> In pink and blue today with my Morgan!
> 
> View attachment 3136251



Pretty colors... great match with your nails.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Riezky said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Twins! That color is tdf.



Thank you


----------



## MKB0925

quinna said:


> I've been lazy and hanging out in cobalt large Phoebe for a few days.



Love this color!


----------



## MKB0925

Bag Fetish said:


> Been using my signature katarina for the last few days
> View attachment 3136212



Love Katarina....such a great bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Been cheatin' yesterday and today. Should be back to the fold tomorrow.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



how pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty!


 Thanks HS!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



So, so pretty!  Gold hardware really pops!


----------



## eleanors36

Finally changed!  Today!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> so, so pretty!  Gold hardware really pops!


 
thanks e


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> Finally changed!  Today!



oh nice.. is that the new green? name is gone. lol.. wait! surplus?


----------



## ilikesunshine

eleanors36 said:


> Finally changed!  Today!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> Beautiful bags ladies!


 Thanks!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> finally changed!  Today!


 
beauty!!!


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Finally changed!  Today!



Very pretty!  Like this color


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is this a factory bag? 
I'm hoping to sell my fush duffle and have debated pheobe in ruby pink since I'm a shoulder bag girl. But I like the looks of this bag


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> oh nice.. is that the new green? name is gone. lol.. wait! surplus?





ilikesunshine said:


> Beautiful bags ladies!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> beauty!!!





Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!  Like this color



Thank you!  Yes, surplus!


----------



## OllieO

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OllieO said:


> That is gorgeous!!!!


 Thank you!


----------



## dgphoto

Taxi tote in saddle with my newly monogrammed tag, tassels and tiny charms.


----------



## Cyra

eleanors36 said:


> Finally changed!  Today!



Love this bag and the color.  What is it called?


----------



## MKB0925

eleanors36 said:


> Finally changed!  Today!



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## MKB0925

dgphoto said:


> Taxi tote in saddle with my newly monogrammed tag, tassels and tiny charms.
> View attachment 3136916
> 
> View attachment 3136917
> 
> View attachment 3136918



Beauty...love saddle!


----------



## Hollie91999

Pink Rose Tote
Got her today at Dillard's (30% plus 40% off) with card.
I love Dillard's sales.


----------



## MKB0925

Hollie91999 said:


> Pink Rose Tote
> Got her today at Dillard's (30% plus 40% off) with card.
> I love Dillard's sales.



Very pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

First day of fall so I wore a maxi with fall colors, a necklace with an acorn and oak leaf and one of my New Willis bags.


----------



## eleanors36

dgphoto said:


> Taxi tote in saddle with my newly monogrammed tag, tassels and tiny charms.
> View attachment 3136916
> 
> View attachment 3136917
> 
> View attachment 3136918



I love Taxi totes!  Your fobs are great!


----------



## eleanors36

Cyra said:


> Love this bag and the color.  What is it called?



Jumbo Edie in surplus!    



MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thanks!


----------



## eleanors36

Hollie91999 said:


> Pink Rose Tote
> Got her today at Dillard's (30% plus 40% off) with card.
> I love Dillard's sales.



Fantastic deal!


----------



## dgphoto

eleanors36 said:


> I love Taxi totes!  Your fobs are great!



Thanks so much! [emoji4] It's fun to add a dash of spice to your bag!


----------



## pursecharm

Oxblood Gramercy out for the first day of fall!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Trudysmom said:


> First day of fall so I wore a maxi with fall colors, a necklace with an acorn and oak leaf and one of my New Willis bags.



very nice! Perfect fall colors & accessories.


----------



## Iamminda

Trudysmom said:


> First day of fall so I wore a maxi with fall colors, a necklace with an acorn and oak leaf and one of my New Willis bags.



You always look so good with your Willis.  I have this same one -- your pic is making me want to pull mine out.


----------



## soonergirl

Baby Swagger went to pick up some friends today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Baby Swagger went to pick up some friends today.
> 
> View attachment 3137637


Love that cutie!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

soonergirl said:


> Baby Swagger went to pick up some friends today.
> 
> View attachment 3137637




Can you show the inside......


What part of OK are you in?  I'm in Tulsa.


----------



## soccergirly87

Black cherry duffle


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> Baby Swagger went to pick up some friends today.
> 
> View attachment 3137637



so cute! so what "friends" did she find?


----------



## HesitantShopper

soccergirly87 said:


> Black cherry duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137719



oh, looks soft! perfect fall color!


----------



## myluvofbags

soonergirl said:


> Baby Swagger went to pick up some friends today.
> 
> View attachment 3137637



Beautiful!   This is one I have my eye on.


----------



## Iamminda

soccergirly87 said:


> Black cherry duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137719



Gorgeous!


----------



## soonergirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that cutie!





pinkngreenpurse said:


> Can you show the inside......
> 
> 
> What part of OK are you in?  I'm in Tulsa.





HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! so what "friends" did she find?





myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful!   This is one I have my eye on.



Thanks all! 

*pinkngreenpurse* I'm in OKC  Here's the inside... two open slots with a pocket in the middle and pockets on the front and back wall.

*HesitantShopper* she found the new turnlock camera bag and a fraternal twin with attitude  and then we got home to a delivery from L&T


----------



## carterazo

Making it up for my cheatin with Ms Magenta.


----------



## _purseaddict_

soonergirl said:


> Baby Swagger went to pick up some friends today.
> 
> View attachment 3137637




Hi bag twin. I have same bag but in different colour. Bought it after I saw a Hermes in similar style that I was obsessed with. But I have not use mine yet lol. Here is a photo of my bag and the Hermes that is similar. It is called Roulis. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my mini swag.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Here are Hermes Roulis photos, similar to our Coach Min Swag lol. [emoji12]


----------



## soonergirl

View attachment 3138187


_purseaddict_ said:


> Here are Hermes Roulis photos, similar to our Coach Min Swag lol. [emoji12]
> View attachment 3138135
> View attachment 3138136





_purseaddict_ said:


> Hi bag twin. I have same bag but in different colour. Bought it after I saw a Hermes in similar style that I was obsessed with. But I have not use mine yet lol. Here is a photo of my bag and the Hermes that is similar. It is called Roulis.
> 
> View attachment 3138132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mini swag.



Love your colorblock! I came soooooo close to getting that one as well!

Those are pretty - I like the minimalist look. Proenza Schouler has one that is similar as well.


----------



## eleanors36

soonergirl said:


> Baby Swagger went to pick up some friends today.
> 
> View attachment 3137637



Very nice! 



soccergirly87 said:


> Black cherry duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137719



Beautiful duffle!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse




----------



## Hobbsy

pinkngreenpurse said:


> View attachment 3138657



Very pretty color!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Hobbsy said:


> Very pretty color!


 


Thanks


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Been with Zebra Phoebe the last two days. She's really pretty great for the rainy days we've been having. The water rolls right off of her!


----------



## abwd

soonergirl said:


> Baby Swagger went to pick up some friends today.
> 
> View attachment 3137637




I absolutely love this bag. I think it is too small for me to use though.


----------



## abwd

Out with mini Lexington today.


----------



## eleanors36

abwd said:


> View attachment 3139117
> 
> 
> Out with mini Lexington today.



So pretty!


----------



## MKB0925

iNeedCoffee said:


> Been with Zebra Phoebe the last two days. She's really pretty great for the rainy days we've been having. The water rolls right off of her!



Pretty!


----------



## _purseaddict_

soonergirl said:


> View attachment 3138187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your colorblock! I came soooooo close to getting that one as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are pretty - I like the minimalist look. Proenza Schouler has one that is similar as well.




Oh yeah the proenza schouler looks similar as well. [emoji12]


----------



## abwd

eleanors36 said:


> So pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## MsBaggins

pinkngreenpurse said:


> View attachment 3138657




I love this color. Can't wait for it in Nomad.
Im kicking myself for passing on the Saddle bags


----------



## HesitantShopper

pinkngreenpurse said:


> View attachment 3138657



super cute! great color.


iNeedCoffee said:


> Been with Zebra Phoebe the last two days. She's really pretty great for the rainy days we've been having. The water rolls right off of her!



such a funky & fun twist for Phoebe. 



abwd said:


> View attachment 3139117
> 
> 
> Out with mini Lexington today.



Nice, not seen one before.


----------



## MsBaggins

abwd said:


> View attachment 3139117
> 
> 
> Out with mini Lexington today.



This is so pretty


----------



## Live It Up

Giving the love to my Coach Legacy Pebbled Leather Duffle in the color Ruby.


----------



## Iamminda

Live It Up said:


> Giving the love to my Coach Legacy Pebbled Leather Duffle in the color Ruby.



This one is so pretty.  I have her sisters (grey and mauve pebbled).


----------



## Elsee

Live It Up said:


> Giving the love to my Coach Legacy Pebbled Leather Duffle in the color Ruby.



Verrrry pretty!!


----------



## abwd

Running errands with my Taxi Tote today.  I have to say, the leather was much stiffer when I got her and has really softened up nicely over the past year.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Live It Up said:


> Giving the love to my Coach Legacy Pebbled Leather Duffle in the color Ruby.



oh so nice! perfect fall color!



abwd said:


> Running errands with my Taxi Tote today.  I have to say, the leather was much stiffer when I got her and has really softened up nicely over the past year.
> 
> View attachment 3139847



Taxi totes are super handy! great color for fall too!


----------



## MKB0925

Live It Up said:


> Giving the love to my Coach Legacy Pebbled Leather Duffle in the color Ruby.



So pretty! Twins on this bag...I have it in the graphite. I love that front pocket.


----------



## MKB0925

abwd said:


> Running errands with my Taxi Tote today.  I have to say, the leather was much stiffer when I got her and has really softened up nicely over the past year.
> 
> View attachment 3139847



Pretty. ..love the scarf too! I have been carrying mine in nude and love it.


----------



## Live It Up

Iamminda said:


> This one is so pretty.  I have her sisters (grey and mauve pebbled).



Ooh...I love the grey! And mauve is very pretty, too. I had this bag in a pretty blue, too, but sold it to a friend who kept pestering me for it. Sigh! 



Elsee said:


> Verrrry pretty!!



Thanks!



HesitantShopper said:


> oh so nice! perfect fall color!l



I know! I'm having such fun pulling out all my fall bags. Now if the temperature would only drop some. I can hardly wait for sweater weather!



MKB0925 said:


> So pretty! Twins on this bag...I have it in the graphite. I love that front pocket.



I'm still kicking myself for not getting the graphite. Just LOVE that color!


----------



## Live It Up

abwd said:


> Running errands with my Taxi Tote today.  I have to say, the leather was much stiffer when I got her and has really softened up nicely over the past year.
> 
> View attachment 3139847



Beautiful! The scarf is a great addition.


----------



## MKB0925

Nude taxi tote for church and daughter's soccer game


----------



## dgphoto

abwd said:


> Running errands with my Taxi Tote today.  I have to say, the leather was much stiffer when I got her and has really softened up nicely over the past year.
> View attachment 3139847





MKB0925 said:


> Nude taxi tote for church and daughter's soccer game




Nice totes, y'all! I took my taxi tote hang tag and had it monogrammed. I am tickled with how it looks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKB0925 said:


> Nude taxi tote for church and daughter's soccer game



That nice not seen one done in nude before. 



dgphoto said:


> Nice totes, y'all! I took my taxi tote hang tag and had it monogrammed. I am tickled with how it looks!
> View attachment 3140537



How cool is that?!


----------



## abwd

dgphoto said:


> Nice totes, y'all! I took my taxi tote hang tag and had it monogrammed. I am tickled with how it looks!
> View attachment 3140537




Love this!!! Where did you have this done?


----------



## abwd

MKB0925 said:


> Nude taxi tote for church and daughter's soccer game




These are the best bags for schlepping around everything you need when you are out with your kids! LOL.  I keep meaning to check out the turn lock totes. They look stiffer. I absolutely love the way this one has gotten smushy!!


----------



## dgphoto

abwd said:


> Love this!!! Where did you have this done?



In Boston at the men's Coach store at Copley Center. You can mail them in and have them done, according to Jon (the SA that helped me). I also had 2 hang tags done at the same time. The whole staff was sweet and very helpful at the men's store. Not so much at the ladies store downstairs. They dropped me like a hot potato when I said I wasn't buying anything that day.

They'll do the imprint silver, gold or no foil (like mine).


----------



## abwd

dgphoto said:


> In Boston at the men's Coach store at Copley Center. You can mail them in and have them done, according to Jon (the SA that helped me). I also had 2 hang tags done at the same time. The whole staff was sweet and very helpful at the men's store. Not so much at the ladies store downstairs. They dropped me like a hot potato when I said I wasn't buying anything that day.
> 
> They'll do the imprint silver, gold or no foil (like mine).




Very cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## abwd

Cooler weather means my favorite ocelot tote comes out to play! I know, I know!! I should carry bags I love regardless of the season, but still, some of my bags just say fall/winter!!


----------



## CoachMaven

My Urbane Crossbody in fuchsia for errands today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## grannytoabbi

My Tatum whiplash, I love this bag!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

abwd said:


> Cooler weather means my favorite ocelot tote comes out to play! I know, I know!! I should carry bags I love regardless of the season, but still, some of my bags just say fall/winter!!
> 
> View attachment 3140601



Such a cute bag!



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3140673
> 
> 
> My Urbane Crossbody in fuchsia for errands today.



Very nice my older daughter owns one but in white!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Lovely classic look.. great tassel!


----------



## HesitantShopper

grannytoabbi said:


> My Tatum whiplash, I love this bag!!!



Great bag, nicely detailed!


----------



## grannytoabbi

HesitantShopper said:


> Great bag, nicely detailed!


 
Thank you HesitantShopper, I feel lucky for haveing found this at a super price.


----------



## Hasbro4

abwd said:


> Cooler weather means my favorite ocelot tote comes out to play! I know, I know!! I should carry bags I love regardless of the season, but still, some of my bags just say fall/winter!!
> 
> View attachment 3140601


Love this tote!


----------



## Hasbro4

grannytoabbi said:


> My Tatum whiplash, I love this bag!!!


What a great bag and color!


----------



## Hasbro4

Love this tote and color!


----------



## abwd

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3140673
> 
> 
> My Urbane Crossbody in fuchsia for errands today.



Super cute!!!  



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Another beauty!!


----------



## abwd

grannytoabbi said:


> My Tatum whiplash, I love this bag!!!




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## abwd

HesitantShopper said:


> Such a cute ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hasbro4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abwd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## grannytoabbi

Hasbro4 said:


> What a great bag and color!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## grannytoabbi

abwd said:


> Gorgeous!!!


 
Thank you, I'm so happy to have found it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Such a cute bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice my older daughter owns one but in white!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely classic look.. great tassel!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> Super cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Another beauty!!


Thank you


----------



## abwd

Headed to work with Miss D!


----------



## grannytoabbi

Your bag is beautiful.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Not actually "carrying" it but it's out because I carried it the last time I was out, which was last Thursday: British Tan Madison satchel made in NYC.


----------



## Iamminda

abwd said:


> Headed to work with Miss D!
> 
> View attachment 3141311



Gorgeous!  Gorgeous!  Gorgeous!   Your pic is making me want to cut the tag off mine--I have been waiting for the weather to cool before using it.


----------



## Zealous

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> Not actually "carrying" it but it's out because I carried it the last time I was out, which was last Thursday: British Tan Madison satchel made in NYC.




Hi! Have you posted a photo of your NYC BT Madison satchel? Would enjoy seeing it!


----------



## Zealous

abwd said:


> Headed to work with Miss D!
> 
> View attachment 3141311




That's a great-looking bag!


----------



## MKB0925

abwd said:


> Headed to work with Miss D!
> 
> View attachment 3141311



Love her!


----------



## frivofrugalista

abwd said:


> Headed to work with Miss D!
> 
> View attachment 3141311



One of my favourite!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Just got back into Coach bags with my new black Crosby. So professional and chic [emoji162].


----------



## abwd

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3141641
> 
> 
> Just got back into Coach bags with my new black Crosby. So professional and chic [emoji162].




I love this bag. It is so sophisticated!


----------



## abwd

grannytoabbi said:


> Your bag is beautiful.







Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  Gorgeous!  Gorgeous!   Your pic is making me want to cut the tag off mine--I have been waiting for the weather to cool before using it.







Zealous said:


> That's a great-looking bag!




Thanks.  She has become a favorite!


----------



## eleanors36

abwd said:


> Headed to work with Miss D!
> 
> View attachment 3141311



Yes!  Now I want to take mine out! Lovely!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Wow!  I need a photo of the cabinet for bag storage!


----------



## Elsee

Carlyle is with me at work today:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3141641
> 
> 
> Just got back into Coach bags with my new black Crosby. So professional and chic [emoji162].



Love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Elsee said:


> Carlyle is with me at work today:



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I also dragged Carlyle out for today!!


----------



## purslv

MiaBorsa said:


> I also dragged Carlyle out for today!!



eyeing your beautiful Le Creuset in the background


----------



## abwd

Elsee said:


> Carlyle is with me at work today:



Twins!  I almost pulled this out today as well! Such a great bag.



MiaBorsa said:


> I also dragged Carlyle out for today!!
> 
> I love the rich color of this bag. So very fall! Lovely.


----------



## abwd

Swaggering with my new swagger lady today.


----------



## tlo

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3141641
> 
> 
> Just got back into Coach bags with my new black Crosby. So professional and chic [emoji162].



Congratulations!  I have this bag and love it!!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I also dragged Carlyle out for today!!



Gorgeous bag honey!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Elsee said:


> Carlyle is with me at work today:



What a beauty - love those grommets!



MiaBorsa said:


> I also dragged Carlyle out for today!!



Love that nice rich color for fall!



abwd said:


> Swaggering with my new swagger lady today.
> 
> View attachment 3142632


 Pretty, pretty! Matches perfectly in your car.


----------



## eleanors36

Elsee said:


> Carlyle is with me at work today:



Beautiful!


abwd said:


> Swaggering with my new swagger lady today.
> 
> View attachment 3142632



Lovely!  Can this bag be worn on your shoulder?



MiaBorsa said:


> I also dragged Carlyle out for today!!



Love the color!


----------



## ilikesunshine

I'm behind and don't want to quote everyone...loving all the beautiful bags


----------



## MsBaggins

abwd said:


> Swaggering with my new swagger lady today.
> 
> View attachment 3142632



I like this bag!!!!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

My Legacy Drawstring in Eggplant


----------



## abwd

Coachmaven 

Beautiful and leather looks nice and smushy!


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> I also dragged Carlyle out for today!!




This is one of my regrets! I am still kicking myself for not grabbing this amazing color when I had the chance. It is gorgeous.


----------



## abwd

Pretty, pretty! Matches perfectly in your car. [/QUOTE]

Ha! I guess it does.  Didn't factor that into my decision, but next time I need a reason, I am going to pull that one out of the drawer! 



Lovely!  Can this bag be worn on your shoulder?

Thank you. Yes,  Very comfortably and it is lightweight as well.





MsBaggins said:


> I like this bag!!!!!!



Thank you. I really love carrying this bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3143019
> 
> 
> My Legacy Drawstring in Eggplant



Super gorgeous! I regret selling mine


----------



## Shoebaglady

Gramercy in nude!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; With coordinating MK slgs &#11088;&#65039;


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3143019
> 
> 
> My Legacy Drawstring in Eggplant



Gorgeous and squishy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

purslv said:


> eyeing your beautiful Le Creuset in the background



Good eye!


----------



## MiaBorsa

abwd said:


> I love the rich color of this bag. So very fall! Lovely.





tlo said:


> Gorgeous bag honey!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love that nice rich color for fall!





eleanors36 said:


> Love the color!





abwd said:


> This is one of my regrets! I am still kicking myself for not grabbing this amazing color when I had the chance. It is gorgeous.



Thanks everyone.


----------



## abwd

Shoebaglady said:


> Gramercy in nude!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; With coordinating MK slgs &#11088;&#65039;



I am a sucker for neutrals!!  Love, love, love!


----------



## carterazo

Not really cheatin'/mostly back to the fold...


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Not really cheatin'/mostly back to the fold...
> 
> View attachment 3143267



Stunning RK bag!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Stunning RK bag!



Thanks!


----------



## Coconut lover

carterazo said:


> Not really cheatin'/mostly back to the fold...



What a beauty  Love the piping!


----------



## Elsee

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!







MiaBorsa said:


> I also dragged Carlyle out for today!!




Thanks! Love your Carlyle -- beautiful color!






abwd said:


> Twins!  I almost pulled this out today as well! Such a great bag.
> 
> 
> 
> MiaBorsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also dragged Carlyle out for today!!
> 
> I love the rich color of this bag. So very fall! Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for twins!! I love this bag and had been lusting after it when I found it at Macy's for an unbelievable price!! It was fate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Elsee

abwd said:


> Swaggering with my new swagger lady today.
> 
> View attachment 3142632



Lovely new Swagger!







BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty - love those grommets!
> 
> Thank you!! I love the grommets on this bag too!!
> 
> Love that nice rich color for fall!
> 
> 
> Pretty, pretty! Matches perfectly in your car.











eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Lovely!  Can this bag be worn on your shoulder?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color!



Thank you!!


----------



## Elsee

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3143019
> 
> 
> My Legacy Drawstring in Eggplant



Beautiful! The leather looks yummy!







Shoebaglady said:


> Gramercy in nude!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; With coordinating MK slgs &#11088;&#65039;



Gramercy is stunning in nude! And I love the coordinated accessories!


----------



## Elsee

carterazo said:


> Not really cheatin'/mostly back to the fold...
> 
> View attachment 3143267



Beautiful RK...still in the family.


----------



## Elsee

Prince Street today:


----------



## abwd

carterazo said:


> Not really cheatin'/mostly back to the fold...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143267




Holy RK!! Stunning!


----------



## abwd

Elsee said:


> Prince Street today:




Love love love!!!!!


----------



## LizCordova

Ergo hobo mahogany patent.  It is raining here today.  This bag is great for inclement weather.


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Not really cheatin'/mostly back to the fold...
> 
> View attachment 3143267



Crisp lines! looks real sharp!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LizCordova said:


> Ergo hobo mahogany patent.  It is raining here today.  This bag is great for inclement weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143505



Nice outside pocket!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Elsee said:


> Prince Street today:



Looks nice done in this...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Shoebaglady said:


> Gramercy in nude!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; With coordinating MK slgs &#11088;&#65039;



nice combo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

abwd said:


> Swaggering with my new swagger lady today.
> 
> View attachment 3142632



Gorgeous!   Where's the mod shot???     Your mod shots have sold me so many Coach bags.     I love your style.


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   Where's the mod shot???     Your mod shots have sold me so many Coach bags.     I love your style.




LOL. Thank you.  I had sick kiddos sleeping in my bed and didn't want to disturb them.  And I seem to be the only one posting mod shots lately.  I loved when there were more people posting them. Always gave me new ideas for pairing my bags with outfits.  Yes, mod shots inspired many of my Coach purchases as well.


----------



## carterazo

Coconut lover said:


> What a beauty  Love the piping!



Thank you! 







Elsee said:


> Beautiful RK...still in the family.






That's how I see it too. 




abwd said:


> Holy RK!! Stunning!






Thanks! 




HesitantShopper said:


> Crisp lines! looks real sharp!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

abwd said:


> LOL. Thank you.  I had sick kiddos sleeping in my bed and didn't want to disturb them.  And I seem to be the only one posting mod shots lately.  I loved when there were more people posting them. Always gave me new ideas for pairing my bags with outfits.  Yes, mod shots inspired many of my Coach purchases as well.



I hope the little ones are feeling better.   How are you liking the Swagger Carryall?  Is it a lighter weight bag?  I haven't seen them IRL.


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope the little ones are feeling better.   How are you liking the Swagger Carryall?  Is it a lighter weight bag?  I haven't seen them IRL.




I LOVE it. It is so much lighter and easier to access than the regular Swagger (although I love the regular as well). Sometimes, functionality and comfort wins me over. When I am out with the kids or traveling for work, it is nice to have a bag that you can through on your shoulder and access stuff easily.


----------



## abwd

Navy suede Swagger today before more rains and the hurricane. I am so irritated that my new bags are going to have "shelter in place" for the next five days!! That is just Mother Nature being snarky about my new bags!!


----------



## myluvofbags

abwd said:


> Navy suede Swagger today before more rains and the hurricane. I am so irritated that my new bags are going to have "shelter in place" for the next five days!! That is just Mother Nature being snarky about my new bags!!
> 
> View attachment 3143763



This color with the two different texture of materials is so gorgeous!   Definitely shelter it!


----------



## Hobbsy

abwd said:


> Navy suede Swagger today before more rains and the hurricane. I am so irritated that my new bags are going to have "shelter in place" for the next five days!! That is just Mother Nature being snarky about my new bags!!
> 
> View attachment 3143763



Stunning!


----------



## Iamminda

abwd said:


> Navy suede Swagger today before more rains and the hurricane. I am so irritated that my new bags are going to have "shelter in place" for the next five days!! That is just Mother Nature being snarky about my new bags!!
> 
> View attachment 3143763



Wow, that is just gorgeous.  Gotta protect this precious!


----------



## Nymeria1

abwd said:


> Navy suede Swagger today before more rains and the hurricane. I am so irritated that my new bags are going to have "shelter in place" for the next five days!! That is just Mother Nature being snarky about my new bags!!
> 
> View attachment 3143763



This bag is just gorgeous!  :smile1  I'm in New England, so same bleak weather ahead for us!!


----------



## gr8onteej

MiaBorsa said:


> I also dragged Carlyle out for today!!




Twins.


----------



## Iamminda

Finally debuting Miss Gold D. (her fraternal twin, Miss Gunmetal, is patiently waiting her turn to come out to play).


----------



## abwd

myluvofbags said:


> This color with the two different texture of materials is so gorgeous!   Definitely shelter it!







Hobbsy said:


> Stunning!







Iamminda said:


> Wow, that is just gorgeous.  Gotta protect this precious!







Nymeria1 said:


> This bag is just gorgeous!  :smile1  I'm in New England, so same bleak weather ahead for us!!




Thank you. I am smitten with this lady. I am am always a sucker for suede.


----------



## abwd

Iamminda said:


> Finally debuting Miss Gold D. (her fraternal twin, Miss Gunmetal, is patiently waiting her turn to come out to play).
> 
> View attachment 3143950




Love this on the Dakota!! Looks great.


----------



## Riezky

abwd said:


> Navy suede Swagger today before more rains and the hurricane. I am so irritated that my new bags are going to have "shelter in place" for the next five days!! That is just Mother Nature being snarky about my new bags!!
> 
> View attachment 3143763




So classy!



Iamminda said:


> Finally debuting Miss Gold D. (her fraternal twin, Miss Gunmetal, is patiently waiting her turn to come out to play).
> 
> View attachment 3143950




Looooove. Might have to track one of these down, gunmetal Dakotah is one of my favorites.


----------



## Riezky

Olive Brooklyn on her first outing, with fuzzy Buster fob in tow.


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Finally debuting Miss Gold D. (her fraternal twin, Miss Gunmetal, is patiently waiting her turn to come out to play).
> 
> View attachment 3143950




Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

abwd said:


> Navy suede Swagger today before more rains and the hurricane. I am so irritated that my new bags are going to have "shelter in place" for the next five days!! That is just Mother Nature being snarky about my new bags!!
> 
> View attachment 3143763



  STUNNING.   Is she as heavy as the pebbled Swagger?


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!  



abwd said:


> Love this on the Dakota!! Looks great.



Thanks!  Your picture inspired me to cut the tag off mine.  



Riezky said:


> Looooove. Might have to track one of these down, gunmetal Dakotah is one of my favorites.



Thanks!  I like your Brooklyn (missed out on this one when it was around).


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> Finally debuting Miss Gold D. (her fraternal twin, Miss Gunmetal, is patiently waiting her turn to come out to play).
> 
> View attachment 3143950



Gorgeous!


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> STUNNING.   Is she as heavy as the pebbled Swagger?



Thank you.  Yes.


----------



## abwd

Riezky said:


> Olive Brooklyn on her first outing, with fuzzy Buster fob in tow.
> 
> View attachment 3143993



Adorable bag and just fantastic with the Buster fob!


----------



## abwd

myluvofbags said:


> This color with the two different texture of materials is so gorgeous!   Definitely shelter it!



Thank you.



Hobbsy said:


> Stunning!



Thanks.



Iamminda said:


> Wow, that is just gorgeous.  Gotta protect this precious!



Yup.  Definitely.



Nymeria1 said:


> This bag is just gorgeous!  :smile1  I'm in New England, so same bleak weather ahead for us!!



Thanks.  We are going to get absolutely nailed.  It looks like it is coming straight at us after four days of torrential rains.  Not fun!!


----------



## abwd

Riezky said:


> So classy!
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks


----------



## pursecharm

Good luck with the rain coming! I'm in the land of the drought so the sun's out most days. Today's sunshine shining on Snoopy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Riezky said:


> Olive Brooklyn on her first outing, with fuzzy Buster fob in tow.
> 
> View attachment 3143993



Great color! cute fob too. 



pursecharm said:


> Good luck with the rain coming! I'm in the land of the drought so the sun's out most days. Today's sunshine shining on Snoopy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144152



Love me some snoopy~


----------



## Riezky

Iamminda said:


> Thanks!  I like your Brooklyn (missed out on this one when it was around).





abwd said:


> Adorable bag and just fantastic with the Buster fob!





HesitantShopper said:


> Great color! cute fob too.



Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's a closet dive!   Katarina in walnut color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a closet dive!   Katarina in walnut color.




Nice, rich color for Fall!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I cut the tags and using the Poppy small leather tote for the first time after buying it awhile ago. I don't normally carry totes, but this worked great for jury duty. I can see why you all love your totes! Lol They pack a lot in, including my lunch.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Since it's the first day of breast cancer awareness month, and my mom is a survivor, I'm carrying Ms. Charley in pink ruby, with a feather fob (my mom loves feathers).


----------



## BeachBagGal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Since it's the first day of breast cancer awareness month, and my mom is a survivor, I'm carrying Ms. Charley in pink ruby, with a feather fob (my mom loves feathers).


Awww I love it!


----------



## weibandy

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Since it's the first day of breast cancer awareness month, and my mom is a survivor, I'm carrying Ms. Charley in pink ruby, with a feather fob (my mom loves feathers).


Pretty!!


----------



## ladybug10

Got my little sidekick with me today.


----------



## carterazo

domed satchel in cherry perfect for these rainy days


----------



## stardustgirl

Since it actually felt very Fall this morning (BRRRR!) I finally swapped out my blue Snoopy for my Snoopy Surrey Satchel in Saddle. Our first outing was to the post office this morning to buy the Charlie Brown Christmas stamps.

Second stop was returning some items because I'd purchased them before I was aware I could get even more Snoopy with the recent PCE. Snoopy always gets first dibs on the budget.


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a closet dive!   Katarina in walnut color.




Be still my heart. Walnut is my kryptonite.


----------



## abwd

ladybug10 said:


> Got my little sidekick with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144751



Beautiful. I love these colors.



carterazo said:


> domed satchel in cherry perfect for these rainy days



Perfect.



stardustgirl said:


> Since it actually felt very Fall this morning (BRRRR!) I finally swapped out my blue Snoopy for my Snoopy Surrey Satchel in Saddle. Our first outing was to the post office this morning to buy the Charlie Brown Christmas stamps.
> 
> 
> 
> Second stop was returning some items because I'd purchased them before I was aware I could get even more Snoopy with the recent PCE. Snoopy always gets first dibs on the budget.




Adorable. That hangtang is awesome!


----------



## abwd

BeachBagGal said:


> I cut the tags and using the Poppy small leather tote for the first time after buying it awhile ago. I don't normally carry totes, but this worked great for jury duty. I can see why you all love your totes! Lol They pack a lot in, including my lunch.
> View attachment 3144677




Totes rule! This is pretty. I haven't  seen this one.



ChevaliereNoir said:


> Since it's the first day of breast cancer awareness month, and my mom is a survivor, I'm carrying Ms. Charley in pink ruby, with a feather fob (my mom loves feathers).



 That is one little pile of cuteness!! I love the feathers. Coach use to make a breast cancer awareness fob. I have one, but I used it so much, one of the stones fell out. I wish they would make another. It was beautiful.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a closet dive!   Katarina in walnut color.



Lovely rich fall color! great style of bag too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> I cut the tags and using the Poppy small leather tote for the first time after buying it awhile ago. I don't normally carry totes, but this worked great for jury duty. I can see why you all love your totes! Lol They pack a lot in, including my lunch.
> View attachment 3144677



Great tote! looks very soft & supple. 



ChevaliereNoir said:


> Since it's the first day of breast cancer awareness month, and my mom is a survivor, I'm carrying Ms. Charley in pink ruby, with a feather fob (my mom loves feathers).



Awesome choice! love the fob. 



ladybug10 said:


> Got my little sidekick with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144751



Adorable, the contrast color gives such a fun twist. 



carterazo said:


> domed satchel in cherry perfect for these rainy days



Lovely color! great front pocket too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

stardustgirl said:


> Since it actually felt very Fall this morning (BRRRR!) I finally swapped out my blue Snoopy for my Snoopy Surrey Satchel in Saddle. Our first outing was to the post office this morning to buy the Charlie Brown Christmas stamps.
> 
> Second stop was returning some items because I'd purchased them before I was aware I could get even more Snoopy with the recent PCE. Snoopy always gets first dibs on the budget.



how decked out is that?! LOVE It and lol on buying snoopy stamps carrying this.. did they notice? around here they would have...

And yes, brrr we had a zero windchill the other night? ack!


----------



## frivofrugalista

stardustgirl said:


> Since it actually felt very Fall this morning (BRRRR!) I finally swapped out my blue Snoopy for my Snoopy Surrey Satchel in Saddle. Our first outing was to the post office this morning to buy the Charlie Brown Christmas stamps.
> 
> Second stop was returning some items because I'd purchased them before I was aware I could get even more Snoopy with the recent PCE. Snoopy always gets first dibs on the budget.



Double twins!  Absolutely lovely and yes its cold!


----------



## abwd

What else does one carry when it is windy and raining sideways?? The staff tote/aka the bullet!  I love that it zips and is virtually indestructible.  And of course it zips closed and can be carried on your shoulder, which is essential when you are wrestling an uncooperative umbrella.


----------



## BeachBagGal

stardustgirl said:


> Since it actually felt very Fall this morning (BRRRR!) I finally swapped out my blue Snoopy for my Snoopy Surrey Satchel in Saddle. Our first outing was to the post office this morning to buy the Charlie Brown Christmas stamps.
> 
> Second stop was returning some items because I'd purchased them before I was aware I could get even more Snoopy with the recent PCE. Snoopy always gets first dibs on the budget.


Awww that is so much cuteness right there!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> What else does one carry when it is windy and raining sideways?? The staff tote/aka the bullet!  I love that it zips and is virtually indestructible.  And of course it zips closed and can be carried on your shoulder, which is essential when you are wrestling an uncooperative umbrella.
> 
> View attachment 3145515


That is one nice looking tote to brave the nasty weather!


----------



## jailnurse93

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a closet dive!   Katarina in walnut color.





Ooooh  rock on with this!  The leather!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

abwd said:


> What else does one carry when it is windy and raining sideways?? The staff tote/aka the bullet!  I love that it zips and is virtually indestructible.  And of course it zips closed and can be carried on your shoulder, which is essential when you are wrestling an uncooperative umbrella.
> 
> View attachment 3145515



nice! great fob too!


----------



## Riezky

Had to pull out my own Dakotah after seeing everyone else's.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Riezky said:


> Had to pull out my own Dakotah after seeing everyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145805



Nice! fun fob too.


----------



## Iamminda

Riezky said:


> Had to pull out my own Dakotah after seeing everyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145805



Gorgeous!   Great fob too!


----------



## CatePNW

Madeline Chestnut today


----------



## jcnc

CatePNW said:


> Madeline Chestnut today
> 
> View attachment 3145869


I adore your dragonfly charm! I have the same bag in deep red.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Shell Pink Kristin elevated Round Satchel is coming along for a weekend getaway. ( We had to make a Starbucks stop before leaving town. ) Hubby thought he'd be funny and attempt bunny ears on her.


----------



## abwd

BeachBagGal said:


> That is one nice looking tote to brave the nasty weather!




Thank you. I am not a huge fan of this staff leather as it is really stiff for a large tote of this size, but I do love the color. And truth be told, I could roll around in ice and slush repeatedly and this bag still stays in perfect shape.


----------



## abwd

HesitantShopper said:


> nice! great fob too!




Thanks!


----------



## abwd

iNeedCoffee said:


> Shell Pink Kristin elevated Round Satchel is coming along for a weekend getaway. ( We had to make a Starbucks stop before leaving town. ) Hubby thought he'd be funny and attempt bunny ears on her.




So pretty! I have seen so many Kristins lately! It's like it is Coach Kristin week and no one told me. You are lucky to have such a classic Coach style.


----------



## abwd

Riezky said:


> Had to pull out my own Dakotah after seeing everyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145805




Beautiful. Do you find yourself feeling up the leather when you carry her? LOL. The leather is so beautiful, I have to stop myself from practically petting this bag when I carry her!


----------



## abwd

CatePNW said:


> Madeline Chestnut today
> 
> View attachment 3145869




Stunning color and I adore the fob with it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> Thank you. I am not a huge fan of this staff leather as it is really stiff for a large tote of this size, but I do love the color. And truth be told, I could roll around in ice and slush repeatedly and this bag still stays in perfect shape.


lol. Everyone needs at least one bag that is made to withstand some nasty weather.


----------



## stardustgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> how decked out is that?! LOVE It and lol on buying snoopy stamps carrying this.. did they notice? around here they would have...



No, the post office clerk didn't notice but today at 2 different stores I got compliments on it.



frivofrugalista said:


> Double twins!  Absolutely lovely and yes its cold!


Yay! (For the double twins, a big fat BOO! to the cold.)



BeachBagGal said:


> Awww that is so much cuteness right there!!



Thanks!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Shell Pink Kristin elevated Round Satchel is coming along for a weekend getaway. ( We had to make a Starbucks stop before leaving town. ) Hubby thought he'd be funny and attempt bunny ears on her.



LOL!!! The bunny ears really did make me laugh.


----------



## _purseaddict_

CatePNW said:


> Madeline Chestnut today
> 
> View attachment 3145869




[emoji173]&#65039;I like this style a lot!


----------



## Riezky

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice! fun fob too.





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!   Great fob too!



Thank you! Trying to make myself use more of my charms and fobs instead of just staring at them in my drawer, haha



abwd said:


> Beautiful. Do you find yourself feeling up the leather when you carry her? LOL. The leather is so beautiful, I have to stop myself from practically petting this bag when I carry her!



Thank you! I know exactly what you mean, I've caught myself absent-mindedly petting the flap on more than one occassion  I love your tote, that bronze was such a great color.


----------



## Hobbsy

CatePNW said:


> Madeline Chestnut today
> 
> View attachment 3145869



Gorgeous bag. I really like the fob too, it's cute!  May I ask where you got it?


----------



## CatePNW

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous bag. I really like the fob too, it's cute!  May I ask where you got it?



On eBay, from a seller in China, and it was only $2.17 shipped!  Someone else here posted their Madeline bag with this fob and I thought it was so cute.  At that low price, I'm not worried about losing any of the rhinestones either.


----------



## Hobbsy

CatePNW said:


> On eBay, from a seller in China, and it was only $2.17 shipped!  Someone else here posted their Madeline bag with this fob and I thought it was so cute.  At that low price, I'm not worried about losing any of the rhinestones either.



Very cute, thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CatePNW said:


> Madeline Chestnut today
> 
> View attachment 3145869



very nice, perfect rish fall color! great dragonfly fob!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Shell Pink Kristin elevated Round Satchel is coming along for a weekend getaway. ( We had to make a Starbucks stop before leaving town. ) Hubby thought he'd be funny and attempt bunny ears on her.



lovely! these classics are timeless, have a great getaway!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Great details! actually fantastic color combo for fall... love the feather fob.


----------



## carinas

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Beautiful!


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




Totally hot!! Stunning!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

Black Madison Copley made in Italy!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




glad you cut those tags and moved in! Very cool bag!


----------



## lurkernomore

took my teal whipstitch tote out furniture shopping today!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Pink Ruby Madison crossbody for schlepping around Cherokee and for a concert tonight at Harrah's Casino. She rode in Kristin on the way up!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> took my teal whipstitch tote out furniture shopping today!



I need this color


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Great details! actually fantastic color combo for fall... love the feather fob.





carinas said:


> Beautiful!





abwd said:


> Totally hot!! Stunning!





lurkernomore said:


> glad you cut those tags and moved in! Very cool bag!



Thanks yall!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> took my teal whipstitch tote out furniture shopping today!



how pretty! so were you successful? i find furniture shopping so overwhelming sometimes. lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Pink Ruby Madison crossbody for schlepping around Cherokee and for a concert tonight at Harrah's Casino. She rode in Kristin on the way up!



Cute bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> took my teal whipstitch tote out furniture shopping today!



Twins! Love this shot!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I need this color



yes you do! I actually think the hardware makes the bag so fun to carry.


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty! so were you successful? i find furniture shopping so overwhelming sometimes. lol



Thanks - and yes, we found a dining room set. We recently renovated (actually gutted) our kitchen/living/dining rooms - took down a wall or two, and went for open, casual. I thought I wanted a dining set with a bench, but we fell in love with the high top/bar stool look.
...and it was more stressful buying clothes for the hubs than it was shopping for furniture, but I figured while I had him out, I would go all in!



frivofrugalista said:


> Twins! Love this shot!


Thanks! I think Ms. Tatum would look good anywhere!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks - and yes, we found a dining room set. We recently renovated (actually gutted) our kitchen/living/dining rooms - took down a wall or two, and went for open, casual. I thought I wanted a dining set with a bench, but we fell in love with the high top/bar stool look.
> ...and it was more stressful buying clothes for the hubs than it was shopping for furniture, but I figured while I had him out, I would go all in!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I think Ms. Tatum would look good anywhere!



Nice!! I lol'd at the comments...


----------



## MKB0925

Small Grey Birch Phoebe. I have not wore my phoebes in a while and forgot how much I love the leather. I


----------



## carinas

MKB0925 said:


> Small Grey Birch Phoebe. I have not wore my phoebes in a while and forgot how much I love the leather. I



Looks great! Did you see Edie in Stone? I think Stone looks pretty close to GB.


----------



## MKB0925

carinas said:


> Looks great! Did you see Edie in Stone? I think Stone looks pretty close to GB.



Thanks! Yes I did..I saw it at Macy's last week and thought the same thing. It is a pretty color.   I actually just bought a small tan phoebe yesterday. finally!  I found one for a good deal...nwt.


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Nice!! I lol'd at the comments...



hehehe...I didn't even try the outlets...after furniture, Macy's was enough for him. How are you?


----------



## lurkernomore

MKB0925 said:


> Small Grey Birch Phoebe. I have not wore my phoebes in a while and forgot how much I love the leather. I




pretty - I have the Pintuck in grey birch! My Phoebe bags need some love...


----------



## lurkernomore

My shopping for the house weekend concluded with a Target run this morning. Finally cut the tags on my black suede soft Borough. I found her with a charge send last year...but it got warm, and a felt silly carrying suede. She is amazing to carry and look at
I have an in the car pic and an in the sunlight pic


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> My shopping for the house weekend concluded with a Target run this morning. Finally cut the tags on my black suede soft Borough. I found her with a charge send last year...but it got warm, and a felt silly carrying suede. She is amazing to carry and look at
> I have an in the car pic and an in the sunlight pic



Another winner!! Funny, I just cut the tags on my parchment perf Cooper, when I went on my trip to VA to see dad. I was taking one bag, and it won because of the xbody strap. Nothing much else. I'll text the rest.


----------



## mmgirl77

Carrying new to me Lindsey in black patent


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> My shopping for the house weekend concluded with a Target run this morning. Finally cut the tags on my black suede soft Borough. I found her with a charge send last year...but it got warm, and a felt silly carrying suede. She is amazing to carry and look at
> I have an in the car pic and an in the sunlight pic



Stunning bag!



mmgirl77 said:


> Carrying new to me Lindsey in black patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147973



Love the shiny black patent look!


----------



## Riezky

mmgirl77 said:


> Carrying new to me Lindsey in black patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147973







lurkernomore said:


> My shopping for the house weekend concluded with a Target run this morning. Finally cut the tags on my black suede soft Borough. I found her with a charge send last year...but it got warm, and a felt silly carrying suede. She is amazing to carry and look at
> I have an in the car pic and an in the sunlight pic




Beautiful bags!! Reminded me I need to pull out that Borough too


----------



## Riezky

Suede Dakotah for me today


----------



## pbnjam

lurkernomore said:


> My shopping for the house weekend concluded with a Target run this morning. Finally cut the tags on my black suede soft Borough. I found her with a charge send last year...but it got warm, and a felt silly carrying suede. She is amazing to carry and look at
> I have an in the car pic and an in the sunlight pic


 This is beautiful! Love this bag, wish I had one!


mmgirl77 said:


> Carrying new to me Lindsey in black patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147973


 Gorgeous! The condition looks great. 


Riezky said:


> Suede Dakotah for me today
> 
> View attachment 3147975


It's definitely a nice day for suede. Love this style!


----------



## pbnjam

MKB0925 said:


> Small Grey Birch Phoebe. I have not wore my phoebes in a while and forgot how much I love the leather. I


 
Great color and gorgeous leather!


----------



## rbleather

MKB0925 said:


> Small Grey Birch Phoebe. I have not wore my phoebes in a while and forgot how much I love the leather. I



Oooo, that looks like a softie!


----------



## lurkernomore

mmgirl77 said:


> Carrying new to me Lindsey in black patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147973




I love Lindsey - now I have to pull out my persimmon....congrats on finding a black patent!


----------



## Iamminda

Riezky said:


> Suede Dakotah for me today
> 
> View attachment 3147975



Looks so luscious!  I just want to touch it -- lol


----------



## lurkernomore

Riezky said:


> Suede Dakotah for me today
> 
> View attachment 3147975



must be the fall feel in the air! Perfect day for suede (it is always a perfect day for a Dakotah, though)


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Stunning bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shiny black patent look!





Riezky said:


> Beautiful bags!! Reminded me I need to pull out that Borough too





pbnjam said:


> This is beautiful! Love this bag, wish I had one!
> 
> Gorgeous! The condition looks great.
> 
> It's definitely a nice day for suede. Love this style!




Thanks ladies! I wore her with jeans, and I didn't care!


----------



## carinas

MKB0925 said:


> Thanks! Yes I did..I saw it at Macy's last week and thought the same thing. It is a pretty color.   I actually just bought a small tan phoebe yesterday. finally!  I found one for a good deal...nwt.



Congratulations, finally! My Stone Edie should be here by Thursday, can't wait!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> My shopping for the house weekend concluded with a Target run this morning. Finally cut the tags on my black suede soft Borough. I found her with a charge send last year...but it got warm, and a felt silly carrying suede. She is amazing to carry and look at
> I have an in the car pic and an in the sunlight pic



Really nice, perfect time to bring her out!



mmgirl77 said:


> Carrying new to me Lindsey in black patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147973



how glossy! what a fun bag.



Riezky said:


> Suede Dakotah for me today
> 
> View attachment 3147975



This looks so soft!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKB0925 said:


> Small Grey Birch Phoebe. I have not wore my phoebes in a while and forgot how much I love the leather. I



Nice color on Phoebe~ i saw one today in walmart lol


----------



## MKB0925

lurkernomore said:


> My shopping for the house weekend concluded with a Target run this morning. Finally cut the tags on my black suede soft Borough. I found her with a charge send last year...but it got warm, and a felt silly carrying suede. She is amazing to carry and look at
> I have an in the car pic and an in the sunlight pic



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## MKB0925

mmgirl77 said:


> Carrying new to me Lindsey in black patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147973



Very pretty....black and patent is such a great combo!


----------



## MKB0925

iNeedCoffee said:


> Pink Ruby Madison crossbody for schlepping around Cherokee and for a concert tonight at Harrah's Casino. She rode in Kristin on the way up!



So pretty!


----------



## MKB0925

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice color on Phoebe~ i saw one today in walmart lol



Thank you. ..forgot how slouchy she can be and structured!


----------



## MKB0925

carinas said:


> Congratulations, finally! My Stone Edie should be here by Thursday, can't wait!



Lol...let me know how you like the Edie! Stone is such a great color!


----------



## mmgirl77

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty....black and patent is such a great combo!


Thanks!!


----------



## abwd

Riezky said:


> Suede Dakotah for me today
> 
> View attachment 3147975




**jaw dropping** Amazing bag!


----------



## abwd

suetheshopper said:


> Another winner!! Funny, I just cut the tags on my parchment perf Cooper, when I went on my trip to VA to see dad. I was taking one bag, and it won because of the xbody strap. Nothing much else. I'll text the rest.




I have always wanted this bag. Lovely!


----------



## abwd

lurkernomore said:


> My shopping for the house weekend concluded with a Target run this morning. Finally cut the tags on my black suede soft Borough. I found her with a charge send last year...but it got warm, and a felt silly carrying suede. She is amazing to carry and look at
> I have an in the car pic and an in the sunlight pic




Twins! This is one of my favorite bags. Classy and so easy to carry!


----------



## abwd

MKB0925 said:


> Small Grey Birch Phoebe. I have not wore my phoebes in a while and forgot how much I love the leather. I




Phoebes are the best!! The grey birch is a fabulous neutral.


----------



## Riezky

pbnjam said:


> It's definitely a nice day for suede. Love this style!





Iamminda said:


> Looks so luscious!  I just want to touch it -- lol





lurkernomore said:


> must be the fall feel in the air! Perfect day for suede (it is always a perfect day for a Dakotah, though)





HesitantShopper said:


> This looks so soft!





abwd said:


> **jaw dropping** Amazing bag!



Thank you! It definitely was a perfect fall day to take her out, and it's such a comfortable, pettable bag


----------



## abwd

Thank you Mother Nature for a beautiful day with no rain. Cut the tags and out with oxblood croc swagger today!


----------



## myluvofbags

abwd said:


> Thank you Mother Nature for a beautiful day with no rain. Cut the tags and out with oxblood croc swagger today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148678



This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## pbnjam

abwd said:


> Thank you Mother Nature for a beautiful day with no rain. Cut the tags and out with oxblood croc swagger today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148678




This is stunning! Love the color, it's just right for an autumn day.


----------



## MKB0925

abwd said:


> Thank you Mother Nature for a beautiful day with no rain. Cut the tags and out with oxblood croc swagger today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148678



What a gorgeous bag!! Love!


----------



## tlo

abwd said:


> Thank you Mother Nature for a beautiful day with no rain. Cut the tags and out with oxblood croc swagger today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148678



I am so in love with your bag!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> Thank you Mother Nature for a beautiful day with no rain. Cut the tags and out with oxblood croc swagger today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148678


 
beautiful!!!!! I am so glad it does not come in the 37!!!!!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love this!  Time for me to get mine out, twin!



lurkernomore said:


> took my teal whipstitch tote out furniture shopping today!



Really love this bag!  



iNeedCoffee said:


> Pink Ruby Madison crossbody for schlepping around Cherokee and for a concert tonight at Harrah's Casino. She rode in Kristin on the way up!



Perfect bag for schlepping!  I have this in black. 



MKB0925 said:


> Small Grey Birch Phoebe. I have not wore my phoebes in a while and forgot how much I love the leather. I



Nothing like a Phoebe!  Such a great color.


----------



## eleanors36

Riezky said:


> Suede Dakotah for me today
> 
> View attachment 3147975



How I love this suede Dakotah!  Just gorgeous!



abwd said:


> Thank you Mother Nature for a beautiful day with no rain. Cut the tags and out with oxblood croc swagger today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148678



She just shines in the sun!


----------



## OllieO

abwd said:


> Thank you Mother Nature for a beautiful day with no rain. Cut the tags and out with oxblood croc swagger today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148678




Love that bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

abwd said:


> Thank you Mother Nature for a beautiful day with no rain. Cut the tags and out with oxblood croc swagger today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148678



Wow! That looks like a holy grail bag?!!


----------



## tlo

Breaking Tatum out for the first time.


----------



## abwd

pbnjam said:


> This is stunning! Love the color, it's just right for an autumn day.





MKB0925 said:


> What a gorgeous bag!! Love!





tlo said:


> I am so in love with your bag!!!!!!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> beautiful!!!!! I am so glad it does not come in the 37!!!!!





OllieO said:


> Love that bag!





Hobbsy said:


> Wow! That looks like a holy grail bag?!!



Thanks everyone.  Strangely, I kind of stumbled on this bag by accident.  It never came up as a "new arrival" on the Coach site and I found it looking for something else.  I am pretty sure she called out loud to me from the computer saying "come get me NOW!!!"


----------



## abwd

tlo said:


> Breaking Tatum out for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 3148869



LOVE it with the feather.  The thick leather on this bag is amazing!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Breaking Tatum out for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 3148869


Sexy


----------



## eleanors36

tlo said:


> Breaking Tatum out for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 3148869



Twins!  Such a great bag!


----------



## tlo

abwd said:


> LOVE it with the feather.  The thick leather on this bag is amazing!




Thais abwd. I was worried about the feather since is has gunmetal hdwr but the color
Of the feather is perfect.


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sexy




Thanks GF!


----------



## tlo

eleanors36 said:


> Twins!  Such a great bag!




Thanks twin. I agree!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

abwd said:


> Thank you Mother Nature for a beautiful day with no rain. Cut the tags and out with oxblood croc swagger today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148678



Looks fantastic in the oxblood!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tlo said:


> Breaking Tatum out for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 3148869



Very nice! love the feather on it!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Brought out Gramercy today for the first time I'm a while. I missed her!


----------



## tlo

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! love the feather on it!



Thank you!!


----------



## Taxitina1530

New to me Coach xl ergo... Love!


----------



## pbnjam

iNeedCoffee said:


> Brought out Gramercy today for the first time I'm a while. I missed her!




She is a beauty!


----------



## pbnjam

Taxitina1530 said:


> New to me Coach xl ergo... Love!




Looks like quality leather!


----------



## abwd

iNeedCoffee said:


> Brought out Gramercy today for the first time I'm a while. I missed her!




Love the Gramercy in red! Such a sophisticated style.


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> beautiful!!!!! I am so glad it does not come in the 37!!!!!




There's always the November floorset!!  You must have killer biceps to get your swag on with the 37. I keep trying to make the 37 work, but I need a gym membership with that sexy pile of goodness. Not for the weak of arms.


----------



## abwd

Taxitina1530 said:


> New to me Coach xl ergo... Love!




Beautiful! I never had one, but I remember some ladies swearing that this is one of Coach's most comfortable bags to carry. I love the classic look to it.


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Brought out Gramercy today for the first time I'm a while. I missed her!



This one is so pretty!


----------



## _purseaddict_

iNeedCoffee said:


> Brought out Gramercy today for the first time I'm a while. I missed her!




So classic! [emoji173]&#65039;I am in love with your bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> There's always the November floorset!!  You must have killer biceps to get your swag on with the 37. I keep trying to make the 37 work, but I need a gym membership with that sexy pile of goodness. Not for the weak of arms.



She is a beast but i love the size. I need the nude


----------



## stardustgirl

abwd said:


> Thank you Mother Nature for a beautiful day with no rain. Cut the tags and out with oxblood croc swagger today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148678



That is SO beautiful!! I do love croc, and it's gorgeous in that color.



tlo said:


> Breaking Tatum out for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 3148869



That leather just looks squeeze-able! Love the feather fob on it. 



iNeedCoffee said:


> Brought out Gramercy today for the first time I'm a while. I missed her!



That red is the perfect red!



Taxitina1530 said:


> New to me Coach xl ergo... Love!



Nice! The leather on that looks great.


----------



## tlo

That leather just looks squeeze-able! Love the feather fob on it. 


Thank you!  The leather is so soft and smooshie!!!!!!


----------



## Riezky

abwd said:


> Thank you Mother Nature for a beautiful day with no rain. Cut the tags and out with oxblood croc swagger today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148678



 Beautiful!!



eleanors36 said:


> How I love this suede Dakotah!  Just gorgeous!



Thank you! 



tlo said:


> Breaking Tatum out for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 3148869



Such a great bag, love the feather on it!


----------



## carterazo

small turnlock B


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!


 Thanks T!


----------



## GA Peach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Yes, yes, and yes...........ugh, you gonna make me do something bad......lolol!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> Yes, yes, and yes...........ugh, you gonna make me do something bad......lolol!


 


GAP, it is NOT bad - it is ALL GOOOOOOD


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> small turnlock B
> 
> View attachment 3149285



So pretty!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

One of my all-time favorites


----------



## Hobbsy

leopardgirl0123 said:


> One of my all-time favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149670



I like it!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



She's a beauty, GF.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty, GF.


 
Thanks MB!!


----------



## dgphoto

Hitting the town looking for a job in Nashville today with Pink Ruby Morgan and her bling.


----------



## Fab Fashionista

leopardgirl0123 said:


> One of my all-time favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149670



Mine too.  The year of the purses with big bling jewels just about killed me, lol!


----------



## Fab Fashionista

dgphoto said:


> Hitting the town looking for a job in Nashville today with Pink Ruby Morgan and her bling.
> View attachment 3149738
> 
> View attachment 3149741



The colors are so vibrant!  Love, love, love!  Good luck in your quest!


----------



## Fab Fashionista

iNeedCoffee said:


> Brought out Gramercy today for the first time I'm a while. I missed her!



So classy and timeless.  Gorgeous color too!


----------



## Riezky

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Metallics are really grabbing me lately. Great bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Riezky said:


> Metallics are really grabbing me lately. Great bag!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## quinna

Groceries with croc Prince St.


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> Groceries with croc Prince St.



Super cute, great color.


----------



## abwd

Busy day and a little late, but stone Nomad came out for her debut today. Goodness, I LOVE carrying this bag!!


----------



## KSuzuki

abwd said:


> Busy day and a little late, but stone Nomad came out for her debut today. Goodness, I LOVE carrying this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3150153


Wow, gorgeous color!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> Busy day and a little late, but stone Nomad came out for her debut today. Goodness, I LOVE carrying this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3150153


Ooo pretty, pretty girl! Another one that matches your car fabulously. lol


----------



## MKB0925

abwd said:


> Busy day and a little late, but stone Nomad came out for her debut today. Goodness, I LOVE carrying this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3150153



Beautiful color and bag! I am such a sucker for neutrals!


----------



## tlo

abwd said:


> Busy day and a little late, but stone Nomad came out for her debut today. Goodness, I LOVE carrying this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3150153



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

This is for TLO


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is for TLO



Thanks GF!!!!  That bag is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> Busy day and a little late, but stone Nomad came out for her debut today. Goodness, I LOVE carrying this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3150153


 
We might be twins if I decide to keep - I have RED on MIND!!


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> We might be twins if I decide to keep - I have RED on MIND!!



You need to keep!!!  This is one gorgeous bag!!!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

abwd said:


> Busy day and a little late, but stone Nomad came out for her debut today. Goodness, I LOVE carrying this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3150153



oh, so pretty! looks great in the sun.


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is for TLO




Love the pop of color


crazyforcoach09 said:


> We might be twins if I decide to keep - I have RED on MIND!!




Red red red!!!  But truthfully all the colors good!


----------



## MsBaggins

abwd said:


> Busy day and a little late, but stone Nomad came out for her debut today. Goodness, I LOVE carrying this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3150153



Whoa...that color is gorgeous


----------



## mmgirl77

Just moved into new to me Lindsey in fuchsia


----------



## abwd

quinna said:


> Groceries with croc Prince St.



Stunning!!!


----------



## abwd

KSuzuki said:


> Wow, gorgeous color!!



Thank you.



BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo pretty, pretty girl! Another one that matches your car fabulously. lol



Yes, I switch out my cars so the interior matches the bag I am carrying each day! 



MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful color and bag! I am such a sucker for neutrals!


Thanks.  Me too.



tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> We might be twins if I decide to keep - I have RED on MIND!!



I love the color, but you know I am always drawn to neutrals.  And I am really NO help with colors as I am agonizing about getting the black or butterscotch.  I adore the unique butterscotch color, but darn this back looks so crazy gorgeous in black and I know I would use it more.  And honestly, I don't have as many black bags as one might think.


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is for TLO



Gorgeous!! This color...fantastic!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> Gorgeous!! This color...fantastic!!!


 
Thanks!!!! I thought of you when I purchased it b/c you have the orange taxi


----------



## abwd

mmgirl77 said:


> Just moved into new to me Lindsey in fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150494



Yummy pile of goodness!  I love the leather on this bag.


----------



## tlo

mmgirl77 said:


> Just moved into new to me Lindsey in fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150494



I love this color in Lindsey!  Wish I had kept mine


----------



## Caspin22

I've got my grommet Carlyle today. Love this bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> I've got my grommet Carlyle today. Love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3150694


This has such a cool rockerish vibe to it. Love it!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Tatum riding shotgun


----------



## Shoebaglady

carterazo said:


> not really cheatin'/mostly back to the fold...
> 
> View attachment 3143267



stunning!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> Tatum riding shotgun
> View attachment 3150756



Must be a tatum day


----------



## abwd

Carrying my black suede soft Borough.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> Carrying my black suede soft Borough.
> 
> View attachment 3150785



So prudddy


----------



## Riezky

Black pebbled Borough joining you guys. Everyone has such stunning bags out today!! Took a quick look through and couldn't stop drooling.


----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> Carrying my black suede soft Borough.
> 
> View attachment 3150785


Sharp! I like the contrast of suede and leather.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilikesunshine said:


> Tatum riding shotgun
> View attachment 3150756


Nice! These Tatums looks so nice and soft. I'm not even a tote girl and these Tatums are making me want to be! lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Riezky said:


> Black pebbled Borough joining you guys. Everyone has such stunning bags out today!! Took a quick look through and couldn't stop drooling.
> 
> View attachment 3150788


Very nice classy B!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Riezky said:


> Black pebbled Borough joining you guys. Everyone has such stunning bags out today!! Took a quick look through and couldn't stop drooling.
> 
> View attachment 3150788



Look at the pebble goodness


----------



## carterazo

abwd said:


> Busy day and a little late, but stone Nomad came out for her debut today. Goodness, I LOVE carrying this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3150153



Ooooh I love this! So classy.


----------



## carterazo

Shoebaglady said:


> stunning!



Thanks!


----------



## lurkernomore

quinna said:


> Groceries with croc Prince St.




can a bag be cute and sexy at the same time? I think so, and this is it!


----------



## lurkernomore

abwd said:


> Busy day and a little late, but stone Nomad came out for her debut today. Goodness, I LOVE carrying this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3150153




ugh, this is gorgeous...I have resisted so far, repeat, I have resisted so far...


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This is for TLO



hey, what about me - we are cousins! Can teal come over and play?


----------



## lurkernomore

mmgirl77 said:


> Just moved into new to me Lindsey in fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150494




Great color -I Love Lindsey - I have to pull out my persimmon!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> hey, what about me - we are cousins! Can teal come over and play?



L, i neeeed teal!!!


----------



## lurkernomore

Canderson22 said:


> I've got my grommet Carlyle today. Love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3150694




love the grommets!


----------



## lurkernomore

ilikesunshine said:


> Tatum riding shotgun
> View attachment 3150756




Lots of Tatum love around - this could be the perfect tote!


----------



## lurkernomore

abwd said:


> Carrying my black suede soft Borough.
> 
> View attachment 3150785




Twins! This bag is amazingly perfect!


----------



## lurkernomore

Riezky said:


> Black pebbled Borough joining you guys. Everyone has such stunning bags out today!! Took a quick look through and couldn't stop drooling.
> 
> View attachment 3150788


Lots of Tatums and Boroughs! and I agree, awesome bags everywhere!


----------



## lurkernomore

Thanks for some great bag porn ladies - This has been a rough work week so far (yes, I know it is only Wednesday), and I really needed this thread!


----------



## abwd

Riezky said:


> Black pebbled Borough joining you guys. Everyone has such stunning bags out today!! Took a quick look through and couldn't stop drooling.
> 
> View attachment 3150788




Love, love, love this!! It looks like your pebbled leather has soften a bit. Looks fantastic with structure and contrasting soft leather.


----------



## abwd

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks for some great bag porn ladies - This has been a rough work week so far (yes, I know it is only Wednesday), and I really needed this thread!




I hear ya. Bag porn is my therapy, although a therapist would probably be cheaper. LOL.


----------



## abwd

ilikesunshine said:


> Tatum riding shotgun
> View attachment 3150756




You Tatum tote carrying ladies are wearing me down. I had this in chalk and it was a pilot. The leather didn't look quite right (it clung around all my stuff so you could see corners and bumps from the outside) and I returned it. I so wish I had given it another try with the regular release and a different color!


----------



## abwd

Canderson22 said:


> I've got my grommet Carlyle today. Love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3150694




Grommet Carlyle is such a sexy, sexy beast!! I was just putting my nomad away and thinking that tomorrow might be a Carlyle day!


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> So prudddy







BeachBagGal said:


> Sharp! I like the contrast of suede and leather.







carterazo said:


> Ooooh I love this! So classy.







lurkernomore said:


> Twins! This bag is amazingly perfect!




Thanks ladies! I do love this gal and I really, really enjoy carrying her.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> You Tatum tote carrying ladies are wearing me down. I had this in chalk and it was a pilot. The leather didn't look quite right (it clung around all my stuff so you could see corners and bumps from the outside) and I returned it. I so wish I had given it another try with the regular release and a different color!



Many colors are at outlets. Coral. Nude. Chalk. Black. Teal.


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Many colors are at outlets. Coral. Nude. Chalk. Black. Teal.




OMG!! You are not helping!!! Did you not just see my post that a therapist would be cheaper?!!  LMBO.  My plans for the weekend just got changed so I may need to swing by my outlet (although it never has much and we both know I am not nearly as persistence and skilled as you in tracking one of these babies down).


----------



## quinna

HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute, great color.





abwd said:


> Stunning!!!





lurkernomore said:


> can a bag be cute and sexy at the same time? I think so, and this is it!


Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Riezky

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice classy B!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Look at the pebble goodness





lurkernomore said:


> Lots of Tatums and Boroughs! and I agree, awesome bags everywhere!





abwd said:


> Love, love, love this!! It looks like your pebbled leather has soften a bit. Looks fantastic with structure and contrasting soft leather.



Thank you!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

It was a lovely day in the NE US today. I channeled my inner Wonder Woman:


----------



## BeachBagGal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> It was a lovely day in the NE US today. I channeled my inner Wonder Woman:


haha Love it!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> It was a lovely day in the NE US today. I channeled my inner Wonder Woman:



Love the star fob with it.  You are Wonder Woman (with or without your costume ).


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Great fall color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Great fall color!


 Thank you!


----------



## carinas

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Very nice. Autumny.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carinas said:


> Very nice. Autumny.


 Thank you


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


 
Very pretty!  But all of yours are!?!?!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Very pretty!  But all of yours are!?!?!


 Awww Thanks Lady


----------



## rbleather

mmgirl77 said:


> Just moved into new to me Lindsey in fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150494



Love how she slouches, she looks so soft!


----------



## rbleather

Canderson22 said:


> I've got my grommet Carlyle today. Love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3150694



I love it too.Wishing I would have gotten that bag for my wife, but I was concerned about the grommets and wear, 
so I just got her the "regular" Madison Carlyle.


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


>


 Thanks T


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Ohhhh.  That bag is so gorgeous!  Lucky you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Ohhhh.  That bag is so gorgeous!  Lucky you!


 Thanks E !!! I am excited to have her


----------



## neonbright

Well technically it will be tomorrow, but she is ready to go. I have been in the bed sick for the last two days.


----------



## tlo

neonbright said:


> Well technically it will be tomorrow, but she is ready to go. I have been in the bed sick for the last two days.




So pretty!  And the charm is perfect!  Hope you feel better


----------



## tlo

I'm normally not one for MFF but decided to give this one a try. It's so cute and super organized. So far I'm really liking it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> I'm normally not one for MFF but decided to give this one a try. It's so cute and super organized. So far I'm really liking it
> 
> View attachment 3151489


 
T, there is NOTHING wrong with MFF....Its a bag that YOU love so ROCK ON!!!!!


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> T, there is NOTHING wrong with MFF....Its a bag that YOU love so ROCK ON!!!!!




You are right. It's that I've never found any MFF that spoke to me till recently.


----------



## xeyes

I do love the hugeness of the Rhyder 33s. Today: 33687 grain leather Rhyder 33 in black/gold. I never come close to filling this one up, so it sags and slouches - just the way I like it.  (I did stiffen up the bottom, though, so it doesn't sag too much there.)


----------



## neonbright

tlo said:


> So pretty!  And the charm is perfect!  Hope you feel better



I had to  put on my breast cancer awareness charm for all the strong women out there. Thank you for the wishing well.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

xeyes said:


> I do love the hugeness of the Rhyder 33s. Today: 33687 grain leather Rhyder 33 in black/gold. I never come close to filling this one up, so it sags and slouches - just the way I like it.  (I did stiffen up the bottom, though, so it doesn't sag too much there.)


 
Yes Yes yes....I own this and I love ALL my 33's


----------



## xeyes

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes Yes yes....I own this and I love ALL my 33's


I have two - this one and the workwear one from Leesburg that I found thanks to you and katev. It's quite warm where I am, but once it cools down a bit, the workwear Rhyder 33 is coming out to play!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

xeyes said:


> I have two - this one and the workwear one from Leesburg that I found thanks to you and katev. It's quite warm where I am, but once it cools down a bit, the workwear Rhyder 33 is coming out to play!


 
I have black, Gunmetal and the Workwear


----------



## scoutmhen

Back in my large embossed Edie today.


----------



## rbleather

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3151624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in my large embossed Edie today.



Great looking bag!


----------



## Riezky

ChevaliereNoir said:


> It was a lovely day in the NE US today. I channeled my inner Wonder Woman:



Such a fun bag!



tlo said:


> I'm normally not one for MFF but decided to give this one a try. It's so cute and super organized. So far I'm really liking it
> 
> View attachment 3151489



Very cute, love the python print



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Beautiful color, love it!



neonbright said:


> Well technically it will be tomorrow, but she is ready to go. I have been in the bed sick for the last two days.



I've been lusting after one of these, so pretty.



xeyes said:


> I do love the hugeness of the Rhyder 33s. Today: 33687 grain leather Rhyder 33 in black/gold. I never come close to filling this one up, so it sags and slouches - just the way I like it.  (I did stiffen up the bottom, though, so it doesn't sag too much there.)



I wish I could make these work for me, I always love seeing them!


----------



## Riezky

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3151624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in my large embossed Edie today.



That leather looks so lovely and smooshy!


----------



## Riezky

Black studded Penny for tonight (with strap stolen off a Swagger)


----------



## scoutmhen

Riezky said:


> That leather looks so lovely and smooshy!




Thank you! It is very broken in and smooshy. [emoji3]


----------



## scoutmhen

rbleather said:


> Great looking bag!




Thank you! It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Iamminda

Riezky said:


> Black studded Penny for tonight (with strap stolen off a Swagger)
> 
> View attachment 3151746



Wow, that is such a cool bag!  I didn't know this bag existed -- only seen regular penny.  Nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Riezky said:


> Black studded Penny for tonight (with strap stolen off a Swagger)
> 
> View attachment 3151746


Love this cutie! Did I miss this bag...when did it come out?


----------



## trucoachaddict

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




She's a beauty [emoji7]


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Smokin hot! Just gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

mmgirl77 said:


> Just moved into new to me Lindsey in fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150494



Such a yummy color!


----------



## pursecharm

Still warm where I am so out comes mini B!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pursecharm said:


> Still warm where I am so out comes mini B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151931



super cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tlo said:


> I'm normally not one for MFF but decided to give this one a try. It's so cute and super organized. So far I'm really liking it
> 
> View attachment 3151489



Fun pattern!


----------



## HesitantShopper

xeyes said:


> I do love the hugeness of the Rhyder 33s. Today: 33687 grain leather Rhyder 33 in black/gold. I never come close to filling this one up, so it sags and slouches - just the way I like it.  (I did stiffen up the bottom, though, so it doesn't sag too much there.)



Great roomy bag!



scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3151624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in my large embossed Edie today.



Love the embossed bags. 



Riezky said:


> Black studded Penny for tonight (with strap stolen off a Swagger)
> 
> View attachment 3151746



How edgy!


----------



## Riezky

Iamminda said:


> Wow, that is such a cool bag!  I didn't know this bag existed -- only seen regular penny.  Nice!





HesitantShopper said:


> How edgy!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love this cutie! Did I miss this bag...when did it come out?



Thank you! It came out Fall 2013, there was a post in the fall thread here


----------



## tlo

HesitantShopper said:


> Fun pattern!



Thank you!


----------



## tlo

Very cute, love the python print

Thankk you!


----------



## abwd

Because it's Friday and I am feeling like swinging my bag at a couple of people and taking them out, it was time to bring out the beast! I won't actually swing my bag at anyone, but there is some small measure of comfort in knowing that if I did, my bag would win!! LOL. Kidding. Sort of.


----------



## pbnjam

pursecharm said:


> Still warm where I am so out comes mini B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151931



She is cute! 



abwd said:


> Because it's Friday and I am feeling like swinging my bag at a couple of people and taking them out, it was time to bring out the beast! I won't actually swing my bag at anyone, but there is some small measure of comfort in knowing that if I did, my bag would win!! LOL. Kidding. Sort of.
> 
> View attachment 3152266




Yes she would! Beautiful bag!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Riezky said:


> Black studded Penny for tonight (with strap stolen off a Swagger)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151746




[emoji173]&#65039;Omg I love the studs so much!


----------



## _purseaddict_

pursecharm said:


> Still warm where I am so out comes mini B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151931




Nice! I have same bag but in different colour. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ilikesunshine

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3151624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in my large embossed Edie today.



LOVE LOVE LOVE the color and that pebble looks good enough to eat


----------



## eleanors36

Taking the turn lock tote  out with a happy Snoopy on a gray day!


----------



## eleanors36

Love this bag!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Loving all the bags Ladies...I can't wait to get to the next post


----------



## eleanors36

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3151624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in my large embossed Edie today.











abwd said:


> Because it's Friday and I am feeling like swinging my bag at a couple of people and taking them out, it was time to bring out the beast! I won't actually swing my bag at anyone, but there is some small measure of comfort in knowing that if I did, my bag would win!! LOL.
> 
> Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Riezky

pursecharm said:


> Still warm where I am so out comes mini B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151931



So cute! 



abwd said:


> Because it's Friday and I am feeling like swinging my bag at a couple of people and taking them out, it was time to bring out the beast! I won't actually swing my bag at anyone, but there is some small measure of comfort in knowing that if I did, my bag would win!! LOL. Kidding. Sort of.
> 
> View attachment 3152266



They'd probably be too stunned by the sheer beauty of this bag to react!


----------



## Riezky

_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;Omg I love the studs so much!



Thank you!


----------



## weibandy

Riezky said:


> Black studded Penny for tonight (with strap stolen off a Swagger)
> 
> View attachment 3151746



Looks so hot!  Love!


----------



## HesitantShopper

abwd said:


> Because it's Friday and I am feeling like swinging my bag at a couple of people and taking them out, it was time to bring out the beast! I won't actually swing my bag at anyone, but there is some small measure of comfort in knowing that if I did, my bag would win!! LOL. Kidding. Sort of.
> 
> View attachment 3152266



Great weapon.. er.. no bag! lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Taking the turn lock tote  out with a happy Snoopy on a gray day!



Yummmm


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> Taking the turn lock tote  out with a happy Snoopy on a gray day!



Nice color! love the snoopy pouch!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> Because it's Friday and I am feeling like swinging my bag at a couple of people and taking them out, it was time to bring out the beast! I won't actually swing my bag at anyone, but there is some small measure of comfort in knowing that if I did, my bag would win!! LOL. Kidding. Sort of.
> 
> View attachment 3152266



You gonna make me try and finds this


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yummmm





HesitantShopper said:


> Nice color! love the snoopy pouch!



Thanks cfc and HS!


----------



## CoachMaven

Be
	

		
			
		

		
	



Brought out Garnet on its maiden voyage today. I really like this bag, it is very lightweight!


----------



## lurkernomore

pursecharm said:


> Still warm where I am so out comes mini B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151931



twins! enjoy - she looks great on you!


----------



## lurkernomore

eleanors36 said:


> Taking the turn lock tote  out with a happy Snoopy on a gray day!



perfect bag for a dreary day - and cute accessories!


----------



## lurkernomore

CoachMaven said:


> Be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152614
> 
> Brought out Garnet on its maiden voyage today. I really like this bag, it is very lightweight!




very nice - I passed on these when they came out, now I am wondering why


----------



## lurkernomore

Coach lovefest in the rain today. My work bag and my umbrella on the floor, badlands tote riding shotgun


----------



## CoachMaven

lurkernomore said:


> very nice - I passed on these when they came out, now I am wondering why



Thank you, me too! This was an ebay surprise myself


----------



## abwd

lurkernomore said:


> Coach lovefest in the rain today. My work bag and my umbrella on the floor, badlands tote riding shotgun




That tote is adorable!! I had wanted to purchase the red badlands tote and I never quite got around to it!


----------



## abwd

CoachMaven said:


> Be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152614
> 
> Brought out Garnet on its maiden voyage today. I really like this bag, it is very lightweight!




I love the pleats!! This is really nice.


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You gonna make me try and finds this




I thought of you because it is a BIG bag!! When I ordered it, I thought it was like the smaller Carlyles, and it is probably too big for me. But I still love it. Holds a ton and is very light. Go for it!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> I thought of you because it is a BIG bag!! When I ordered it, I thought it was like the smaller Carlyles, and it is probably too big for me. But I still love it. Holds a ton and is very light. Go for it!!



I think I found it &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;. You a bad girl lolololol


----------



## abwd

They'd probably be too stunned by the sheer beauty of this bag to react! [/QUOTE]


Thanks. Reason number 1,576 to buy a beautiful bag..."Stun nasty people into submission!" I like it!!



Yes she would! Beautiful bag![/QUOTE]


Thank you. I would never want to damage her for some one so not worth it!


----------



## abwd

eleanors36 said:


> abwd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's Friday and I am feeling like swinging my bag at a couple of people and taking them out, it was time to bring out the beast! I won't actually swing my bag at anyone, but there is some small measure of comfort in knowing that if I did, my bag would win!! LOL.
> 
> Gorgeous bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## abwd

eleanors36 said:


> Taking the turn lock tote  out with a happy Snoopy on a gray day!




So pretty. The feather looks fabulous on this bag!


----------



## abwd

pursecharm said:


> Still warm where I am so out comes mini B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151931




Twins with the gray white colorblock. Looks great on you!


----------



## abwd

Riezky said:


> Black studded Penny for tonight (with strap stolen off a Swagger)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151746




This is GORGEOUS!!! Reminds me of a Chanel boy bag!!


----------



## abwd

HesitantShopper said:


> Great weapon.. er.. no bag! lol




Ha! Thank you. Some days you just need to choose accessories that help you get through the day!


----------



## abwd

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3151624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in my large embossed Edie today.




I want this! I am crushing on beautiful Browns these days!!


----------



## abwd

xeyes said:


> I do love the hugeness of the Rhyder 33s. Today: 33687 grain leather Rhyder 33 in black/gold. I never come close to filling this one up, so it sags and slouches - just the way I like it.  (I did stiffen up the bottom, though, so it doesn't sag too much there.)




I have total bag envy of everyone that can carry off this beauty in this size! I tried it on and I think I look like I am smuggling contraband. It is such a stunner with the detail!


----------



## abwd

tlo said:


> I'm normally not one for MFF but decided to give this one a try. It's so cute and super organized. So far I'm really liking it
> 
> View attachment 3151489




Hello pretty lady!! I love this. The shape is great with the python. Did you get it recently? May make a trip tomorrow.


----------



## tlo

abwd said:


> I have total bag envy of everyone that can carry off this beauty in this size! I tried it on and I think I look like I am smuggling contraband. It is such a stunner with the detail!




Hi abwd!!  Thanks. I'm still loving it. Lol. I got it a couple of months ago. Do you need the style #. They may be able to order one for you. I went today to look for it in different prints. Lol


----------



## abwd

ChevaliereNoir said:


> It was a lovely day in the NE US today. I channeled my inner Wonder Woman:




I want this bag now that you compared it to Wonder Woman.  Every needs a superhero accessory.


----------



## scoutmhen

ilikesunshine said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the color and that pebble looks good enough to eat




Thanks! It smells really good too. [emoji3]


----------



## scoutmhen

abwd said:


> I want this! I am crushing on beautiful Browns these days!!




It is really pretty. I need a wallet that matches. Well I do not really need one but I want one. [emoji3]


----------



## isrg08

Coach Chelsea Carryall
http://reviews.coach.com/9059/128228/coach-legacy-chelsea-carryall-in-leather-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## scoutmhen

eleanors36 said:


> abwd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's Friday and I am feeling like swinging my bag at a couple of people and taking them out, it was time to bring out the beast! I won't actually swing my bag at anyone, but there is some small measure of comfort in knowing that if I did, my bag would win!! LOL.
> 
> Gorgeous bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. I know what you mean.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

BeachBagGal said:


> haha Love it!!!



Thank you! 



Iamminda said:


> Love the star fob with it.  You are Wonder Woman (with or without your costume ).



Lol! I wish! Thanks! 



Riezky said:


> Such a fun bag!



Thank you! 



abwd said:


> I want this bag now that you compared it to Wonder Woman.  Every needs a superhero accessory.



Thanks! That was exactly what I thought when the first black MFF tote with blue stars came out, but it wasn't an appropriate everyday bag for me. When I found the red stars on smaller bags, I couldn't resist!


----------



## carinas

eleanors36 said:


> Taking the turn lock tote  out with a happy Snoopy on a gray day!



Gorgeous tote! Is it Black Cherry?


----------



## eleanors36

lurkernomore said:


> Coach lovefest in the rain today. My work bag and my umbrella on the floor, badlands tote riding shotgun



Love all of these!



abwd said:


> So pretty. The feather looks fabulous on this bag!



Thank you!


----------



## eleanors36

carinas said:


> Gorgeous tote! Is it Black Cherry?



Yes--black cherry!  Great color. Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ready for today!


----------



## rbleather

abwd said:


> Because it's Friday and I am feeling like swinging my bag at a couple of people and taking them out, it was time to bring out the beast! I won't actually swing my bag at anyone, but there is some small measure of comfort in knowing that if I did, my bag would win!! LOL. Kidding. Sort of.
> 
> View attachment 3152266



I just absolutely LOVE that bag, just gorgeous!


----------



## gr8onteej

First out on National Handbag day.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> First out on National Handbag day.
> View attachment 3153076



Sexy


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> First out on National Handbag day.
> View attachment 3153076



I love this red!  Hot!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ready for today!



Looks very comfortable with the Halloween decor!


----------



## pbnjam

gr8onteej said:


> First out on National Handbag day.
> View attachment 3153076




Perfect! And very fitting for today!


----------



## pbnjam

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ready for today!




Beautiful.


----------



## louisprada25

Beautiful Fall day here today and going to meet friends for lunch.  So excited to take my Swagger Carryall in Oxblood out for the first time.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Just moved into this beautiful bag and I'm in love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Haley.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ready for today!


   Stunning bag!


----------



## jan1124

lurkernomore said:


> Coach lovefest in the rain today. My work bag and my umbrella on the floor, badlands tote riding shotgun


Love this little tote - great one for the rain (but I find when the rain stops, I still end up carrying for a few days).  Great "lovefest" setup you have


abwd said:


> That tote is adorable!! I had wanted to purchase the red badlands tote and I never quite got around to it!


FYI, the red badlands tote is on the online outlet sale - as we speak (147 less %20).  You'll me amazed at all of the compliments - and people that say "That's a Coach???"....seems everybody likes a cute little red bag!


----------



## abwd

louisprada25 said:


> Beautiful Fall day here today and going to meet friends for lunch.  So excited to take my Swagger Carryall in Oxblood out for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just moved into this beautiful bag and I'm in love!




Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## abwd

FYI, the red badlands tote is on the online outlet sale - as we speak (147 less %20).  You'll me amazed at all of the compliments - and people that say "That's a Coach???"....seems everybody likes a cute little red bag![/QUOTE]


Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, they have never let me in on the online outlet sale! I have signed up several times, and I never get a response.


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> Haley.




Holy Haley!! That is so beautiful!


----------



## abwd

gr8onteej said:


> First out on National Handbag day.
> View attachment 3153076




Stunning!


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ready for today!




Lovely! Love the color.


----------



## abwd

rbleather said:


> I just absolutely LOVE that bag, just gorgeous!




Thank you. I wish this style had come in more colors. Similar to the Edie on the inside, but it wears very differently.


----------



## louisprada25

abwd said:


> Gorgeous!!!!




Thank you so much! I am so happy that it truly is light and comfortable to carry.


----------



## lurkernomore

gr8onteej said:


> First out on National Handbag day.
> View attachment 3153076




The perfect bag to celebrate the perfect holiday!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ready for today!



ready for today, and just about anything else! great choice lady!


----------



## lurkernomore

louisprada25 said:


> Beautiful Fall day here today and going to meet friends for lunch.  So excited to take my Swagger Carryall in Oxblood out for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just moved into this beautiful bag and I'm in love!



looks great on you! and today is a perfect fall day here in New England, too!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> looks great on you! and today is a perfect fall day here in New England, too!



Nice weather at the outlet... Lol.....Come on over!)))


----------



## lurkernomore

MiaBorsa said:


> Haley.



eep! is this cognac? I am carrying her cousin today


----------



## lurkernomore

jan1124 said:


> Love this little tote - great one for the rain (but I find when the rain stops, I still end up carrying for a few days).  Great "lovefest" setup you have
> 
> FYI, the red badlands tote is on the online outlet sale - as we speak (147 less %20).  You'll me amazed at all of the compliments - and people that say "That's a Coach???"....seems everybody likes a cute little red bag!



thanks ladies - she is easy to carry - and with my New England weather - this bag is  a need, not a want!


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Nice weather at the outlet... Lol.....Come on over!)))



anything good? Saw the circle hobo yesterday, but passed!
just left the mall - traffic is insane!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> anything good? Saw the circle hobo yesterday, but passed!
> just left the mall - traffic is insane!



About the same stuff. Which mall? PL??


----------



## lurkernomore

took my cognac Molly out today now that the rain has stopped. Three day weekends are the best


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> About the same stuff. Which mall? PL??



yeah. I think the soccer tournament is in town for the weekend....foliage is pretty awesome though!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> yeah. I think the soccer tournament is in town for the weekend....foliage is pretty awesome though!



So, where is that playing? Might go over to Kohl's.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Haley.



Such a pretty bag!!!!


----------



## abwd

Original Legacy Tote out for a shopping trip. It's pretty heavy. Probably not my best choice for comfort, but definitely screams "Take me out on a beautiful fall day!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sexy







eleanors36 said:


> I love this red!  Hot!







pbnjam said:


> Perfect! And very fitting for today!







abwd said:


> Stunning!







lurkernomore said:


> The perfect bag to celebrate the perfect holiday!




Thank you all.  She really is a comfortable bag.


----------



## Sarah03

Pink Ruby Edie for National Handbag Day!


----------



## Mariquel

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's a closet dive!   Katarina in walnut color.



What year did this one come out please?  Love the style, especially with the buckles, and the color is one of my faves for the Fall!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3153564
> 
> Pink Ruby Edie for National Handbag Day!



I love this color.  So pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Looks very comfortable with the Halloween decor!





pbnjam said:


> Beautiful.





MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning bag!





abwd said:


> Lovely! Love the color.



Thanks yall. Oldie but goodie


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3153564
> 
> Pink Ruby Edie for National Handbag Day!



Cuteness


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> took my cognac Molly out today now that the rain has stopped. Three day weekends are the best



Yummie leather


----------



## louisprada25

lurkernomore said:


> looks great on you! and today is a perfect fall day here in New England, too!




Thank you so much!


----------



## CatePNW

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3153564
> 
> Pink Ruby Edie for National Handbag Day!



I love pink ruby!  My nails right now are a pretty good match for this color!


----------



## CatePNW

Still in Madeline, but changed to a new blingy charm (eBay cheapy from China).  I've been enjoying this smaller bag and how light it is.  The only thing that bothers me about this style is it's "front heavy" and always tips toward the front.  It doesn't matter when you carry it though, only when it's sitting down.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## MKB0925

CatePNW said:


> Still in Madeline, but changed to a new blingy charm (eBay cheapy from China).  I've been enjoying this smaller bag and how light it is.  The only thing that bothers me about this style is it's "front heavy" and always tips toward the front.  It doesn't matter when you carry it though, only when it's sitting down.
> 
> View attachment 3153688
> View attachment 3153689




Pretty bag and color! I love her FOB!


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




She is a beauty...beautiful color!


----------



## eleanors36

louisprada25 said:


> Beautiful Fall day here today and going to meet friends for lunch.  So excited to take my Swagger Carryall in Oxblood out for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just moved into this beautiful bag and I'm in love!



Lovely Swagger, and the outfit is great, too!



MiaBorsa said:


> Haley.



Love cognac!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Another beauty and a lifesaver?


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3153564
> 
> Pink Ruby Edie for National Handbag Day!



Has to be an Edie on Handbag Day!  Great bag!



CatePNW said:


> Still in Madeline, but changed to a new blingy charm (eBay cheapy from China).  I've been enjoying this smaller bag and how light it is.  The only thing that bothers me about this style is it's "front heavy" and always tips toward the front.  It doesn't matter when you carry it though, only when it's sitting down.
> 
> View attachment 3153688
> View attachment 3153689



Madeline is so lovely in this color!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



I am a sucker for turnlocks!


----------



## lurkernomore

CatePNW said:


> Still in Madeline, but changed to a new blingy charm (eBay cheapy from China).  I've been enjoying this smaller bag and how light it is.  The only thing that bothers me about this style is it's "front heavy" and always tips toward the front.  It doesn't matter when you carry it though, only when it's sitting down.
> 
> View attachment 3153688
> View attachment 3153689



I have seen a few of these "in the wild", and they always look classy. I like the way the style can be dressed up or down. I might have to do some ebay stalking!


----------



## Sarah03

Studded Edie


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Ms. Mini Cora in metallic cherry and oxblood with the metal feathers fob:


----------



## Hasbro4

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3154433
> 
> Studded Edie


Love this one!


----------



## Hasbro4

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Mini Cora in metallic cherry and oxblood with the metal feathers fob:


Love the color and such a great size.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MKB0925 said:


> She is a beauty...beautiful color!





eleanors36 said:


> Another beauty and a lifesaver?



Thanks GFs


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I am a sucker for turnlocks!


Thanks L


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3154433
> 
> Studded Edie


Hawtnessss


----------



## ledobe

Clay legacy Shoulder Bag for an outlet run


----------



## neonbright

My daughter and I purse waiting for to go shopping. We received plenty of compliments today.


----------



## Elsee

neonbright said:


> My daughter and I purse waiting for to go shopping. We received plenty of compliments today.



Twins! I carried my bronze Rhyder today too! Both of your Rhyders are beauties!


----------



## _purseaddict_

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




[emoji173]&#65039;Wow so pretty and practical looking bag. What is it called?


----------



## neonbright

Elsee said:


> Twins! I carried my bronze Rhyder today too! Both of your Rhyders are beauties!



I love the Rhyder, and ever since I got my daughter her Cross-body Rhyder she has neglected any other purses that she has.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;Wow so pretty and practical looking bag. What is it called?


 
Thank you - Mia Harper Satchel


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Lovely Caroline!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely Caroline!


 Thank you


----------



## _purseaddict_

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you - Mia Harper Satchel




Thank you. She is really nice.


----------



## yellowbernie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Gorgeous bag, but of course all of your bags are gorgeous.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Dang mama that's a BEAUTY!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous bag, but of course all of your bags are gorgeous.


 Thanks YB!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Dang mama that's a BEAUTY!!!


 Thanks BBG


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



   She's fabulous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> She's fabulous!



Thanks. So are YOU!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks. So are YOU!!



:kiss:   Just send her on when you're done with her.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> :kiss:   Just send her on when you're done with her.



Slooooow down lady. She toooo heavy for you. Lololol


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Slooooow down lady. She toooo heavy for you. Lololol



Dang.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. Big 33


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Big 33




Hot mama!  Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Hot mama!  Love it!


 
Thanks lady!


----------



## xeyes

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Big 33



Nice! (Mine says hi!)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

xeyes said:


> Nice! (Mine says hi!)


 Hey GF


----------



## dgphoto

This navy beauty and her foxy attachment is hanging out with me today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Big 33



Holy cow big mama is out today!!!


----------



## Iamminda

dgphoto said:


> This navy beauty and her foxy attachment is hanging out with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156097



Very foxy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

beachbaggal said:


> holy cow big mama is out today!!!


 thanks bbg!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Kristin Elevated Flap Satchel Navy!


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Kristin Elevated Flap Satchel Navy!




So pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty!


 Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Kristin Elevated Flap Satchel Navy!



nice, looks so sharp with the GHW & navy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> nice, looks so sharp with the GHW & navy!


 Thanks HS!!!!


----------



## lcaddict

My first coach bag, the Madison Sophia:


----------



## frivofrugalista

lcaddict said:


> My first coach bag, the Madison Sophia:
> 
> View attachment 3156936




The classic, congrats!!!


----------



## purslv

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Kristin Elevated Flap Satchel Navy!



gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

purslv said:


> gorgeous!


 
Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Kristin Elevated Flap Satchel Navy!


Pretty girl coming out to play!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty girl coming out to play!


 
Thanks BBG - she needed air


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks BBG - she needed air



Yeah I have a few that are needing some fresh air too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Miss G.


----------



## MiaBorsa

dgphoto said:


> This navy beauty and her foxy attachment is hanging out with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156097



Cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Kristin Elevated Flap Satchel Navy!



OMG, she's stunning!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Miss G.


 prudddy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, she's stunning!


 


Thanks MB


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Miss G.


Pretty! Pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

This ole gal.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Kristin Elevated Flap Satchel Navy!



Lovely!



lcaddict said:


> My first coach bag, the Madison Sophia:
> 
> View attachment 3156936



Good to keep a classic.  Great bag.


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> Miss G.



How beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

Mickie in orange - her first voyage.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ready for today!



Awesome. I love these bags. I was looking at one on the *bay today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> prudddy





BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! Pretty!





eleanors36 said:


> How beautiful!



Thanks everyone.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange - her first voyage.


Wow love this color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Awesome. I love these bags. I was looking at one on the *bay today.


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange - her first voyage.


So cute


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow love this color!



Thanks. I love it too- makes me smile and brightens my day.







crazyforcoach09 said:


> So cute



Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Large Olive Soft Borough!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Large Olive Soft Borough!!!



She looks full!  Ha ha


----------



## casseyelsie

My first time carrying Vtg coach! [emoji16]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> She looks full!  Ha ha


 
My daily stuff - same was yesterday


----------



## qentin

My Crosby mini...


----------



## neonbright

She ready for work today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Large Olive Soft Borough!!!



Classy mama coming out to play!


----------



## BeachBagGal

casseyelsie said:


> My first time carrying Vtg coach! [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3158038



Loving! Velvet? Suede?


----------



## BeachBagGal

qentin said:


> View attachment 3158116
> 
> My Crosby mini...



Fun design! Nice!



neonbright said:


> She ready for work today.



So soft and huggable! Love these totes!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Classy mama coming out to play!


 
Thanks BBG!!!!


----------



## scoutmhen

I am on an Edie kick lately. In my regular signature today!


----------



## lurkernomore

lcaddict said:


> My first coach bag, the Madison Sophia:
> 
> View attachment 3156936





ahhh - so pretty, we never forget our first!


----------



## lurkernomore

MiaBorsa said:


> Miss G.



gorgeous! Now I am wondering why i passed on these....


----------



## HesitantShopper

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3158334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on an Edie kick lately. In my regular signature today!



Nice! is that a minecraft figure to the right? lol


----------



## lurkernomore

myluvofbags said:


> This ole gal.



cute - this makes me realize I have no suede bags in my life!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Large Olive Soft Borough!!!



LUV Olive!


----------



## lurkernomore

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange - her first voyage.



great color - I am sure it won't be her last!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Large Olive Soft Borough!!!



OMG - you are killing me! In a good way!


----------



## HesitantShopper

neonbright said:


> She ready for work today.



Looks totally up to task! love the poofy!


----------



## lurkernomore

casseyelsie said:


> My first time carrying Vtg coach! [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3158038



very nice - enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

casseyelsie said:


> My first time carrying Vtg coach! [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3158038



Looks very nice! what is attached to it? a pouch?


----------



## lurkernomore

qentin said:


> View attachment 3158116
> 
> My Crosby mini...



I have this print in the tote - I love it! Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

qentin said:


> View attachment 3158116
> 
> My Crosby mini...



Super cute!


----------



## lurkernomore

neonbright said:


> She ready for work today.



cousins! I have the teal, and I think I need a fur ball now!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> This ole gal.


Well she's a nice one!



carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange - her first voyage.



Great fall color!


----------



## lurkernomore

So I took Ms. Kelsey to FP to pick up a new sibling. Had to leave the purses in the trunk because I had to pick the puppy up from doggie daycare


----------



## scoutmhen

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice! is that a minecraft figure to the right? lol




Yes. LOL. It is my daughters. [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

lurkernomore said:


> great color - I am sure it won't be her last!






HesitantShopper said:


> Great fall color!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> So I took Ms. Kelsey to FP to pick up a new sibling. Had to leave the purses in the trunk because I had to pick the puppy up from doggie daycare



Twins on Kelsey)) What ya get??


----------



## lurkernomore

suetheshopper said:


> Twins on Kelsey)) What ya get??




hint, hint....posted in the Nomad clubhouse


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> LUV Olive!


Thank you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> OMG - you are killing me! In a good way!


&#128514;you something else. Lol


----------



## myluvofbags

lurkernomore said:


> cute - this makes me realize I have no suede bags in my life!



Thanks,  I realized I don't use it that often cause suede is not easy to care for and can pick up dirt so easily.   I do think it's pretty though.


----------



## casseyelsie

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving! Velvet? Suede?




It's nubuck, thanks 


lurkernomore said:


> very nice - enjoy!



Thanks 



HesitantShopper said:


> Looks very nice! what is attached to it? a pouch?



Thanks.  It's miniature bag key fob from Tory Burch. I put my earphones inside


----------



## MKB0925

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3158334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on an Edie kick lately. In my regular signature today!




Pretty bag! I really like siggy on Edie.


----------



## Esquared72

This one....love her [emoji7]
View attachment 3158590


----------



## lurkernomore

eehlers said:


> This one....love her [emoji7]
> View attachment 3158590



Love this...I wish she worked for me - enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> So I took Ms. Kelsey to FP to pick up a new sibling. Had to leave the purses in the trunk because I had to pick the puppy up from doggie daycare



Looks cute! and smart move with a puppy in tow!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> This one....love her [emoji7]
> View attachment 3158590



Really nice! my oldest daughter adores these...


----------



## HesitantShopper

casseyelsie said:


> It's nubuck, thanks
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  It's miniature bag key fob from Tory Burch. I put my earphones inside



ah, well it's very nice!


----------



## carterazo

Teal Borough


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough
> 
> View attachment 3158761



One of the prettiest B ever made!


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough
> 
> View attachment 3158761



Kick myself for not getting this color! Gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> One of the prettiest B ever made!


I agree.  



Hobbsy said:


> Kick myself for not getting this color! Gorgeous!



There's one on ebay right now.


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> There's one on ebay right now.



Off to check! &#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158761




Wow I LOVE this color!!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MKB0925

eehlers said:


> This one....love her [emoji7]
> View attachment 3158590




Gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough
> 
> View attachment 3158761



Pretty color! unique but yet very neutral.


----------



## Alexa5

That is a beautiful teal color.....

Here is the logo toaster bag....


----------



## HesitantShopper

Alexa5 said:


> That is a beautiful teal color.....
> 
> Here is the logo toaster bag....



awe.. that suits woodstock so well! i have this years release hangtag. Love the carriage design on the toaster... i wanted one of those so badly.. but the only toaster i ever saw was an exotic snake in purple/blue tones.. not bad but not a long term neutral.


----------



## qentin

I love the color[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Alexa5

I had to get this one on ebay, as at the time Coach was supposely out of them.  Of course after buying on ebay it shows up on the SAS (because that is the way Coach does things) That said, I got a great price on ebay so it worked out okay.  I had been eyeing the bag for a while, and mainly didn't buy right away as I didn't want to pay full price.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158761


 
Lovely


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Oxblood Nomad!!!


----------



## dgphoto

Carrying this newly rehabbed new-to-me old gal today. 9951 Patricia's Legacy + cheapy fob


----------



## qentin

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Oxblood Nomad!!!




I love thus leather and color...[emoji7]


----------



## frivofrugalista

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this newly rehabbed new-to-me old gal today. 9951 Patricia's Legacy + cheapy fob
> View attachment 3159122



Nothing beats a classic!



Alexa5 said:


> That is a beautiful teal color.....
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the logo toaster bag....




I love this bag and perfect hang tag!


----------



## Alesa

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this newly rehabbed new-to-me old gal today. 9951 Patricia's Legacy + cheapy fob
> View attachment 3159122


I love this bag! I carried mine last week.  I only moved out because I am trying to rotate the usage of my bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

qentin said:


> I love thus leather and color...[emoji7]


 Thank you - it is a good bag!!!!


----------



## Alesa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Oxblood Nomad!!!


I am definitely feeling the Nomad love!  I have not gotten one just yet.  However, I am soooooo tempted


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alesa said:


> I am definitely feeling the Nomad love!  I have not gotten one just yet.  However, I am soooooo tempted


 
Thanks. I have two more colors on my radar - Saddle and True Red


----------



## momtok

It's a clutch weekend.  

Actually, this is my clutch with the crazy history.  Bought it from a woman who turned out to be "Manager of Digital Public Relations" at Coach.  There are pics out there of this specific bag prancing around an event at NYC's Danziger Gallery. (Yes, it is her.  Her name was quite clear through her ebay/paypal account.)  .... Of course, it took multiple tries to convince this woman to actually *send* the bag after our prompt payment ... she kept "forgetting".  It finally came just inside the 45-day window, without the hangtag, and with an explosion of shimmery blush in the interior.

It was, essentially, a SNAD, but I kept it for both the beautiful leather, and the background story.  Also, it's a very early version of this clutch ... before they gained an internal zip pocket.  Which makes sense, as she probably had the bag long before it hit the stores.


----------



## Hobbsy

Butterscotch!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Large Olive Soft Borough!!!



WHOA!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lurkernomore said:


> gorgeous! Now I am wondering why i passed on these....


I know, right??   I just bought her for half price from 6PM; totally had not paid attention to the Gramercy until they were gone.   Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

eehlers said:


> This one....love her [emoji7]
> View attachment 3158590


OMG.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Oxblood Nomad!!!



You and T, rockin' those N's today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this newly rehabbed new-to-me old gal today. 9951 Patricia's Legacy + cheapy fob
> View attachment 3159122



The old gal is STUNNING!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hobbsy said:


> Butterscotch!



What a beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hangin' with Tatum!   She seems light weight compared to Swagger.


----------



## Hobbsy

MiaBorsa said:


> What a beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Carrying the Coach Mini Bleecker Duffle with grommet details today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Oxblood Nomad!!!



Goooorgeous!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> WHOA!!!



Thanks Boo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Goooorgeous!!!



Yessss yesssss. Thnks BBG


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Hangin' with Tatum!   She seems light weight compared to Swagger.


Yummmm


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I've had Romy since June, but today is her maiden voyage. I am enjoying carrying her. Will probably carry her next week as well. I'll have to switch into a crossbody for a weekend of concert trips though.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Hangin' with Tatum!   She seems light weight compared to Swagger.



Nice! yep, it would be lighter... swagger is substantial but lovely lady.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3159306
> 
> 
> Carrying the Coach Mini Bleecker Duffle with grommet details today.



Super cute!



iNeedCoffee said:


> I've had Romy since June, but today is her maiden voyage. I am enjoying carrying her. Will probably carry her next week as well. I'll have to switch into a crossbody for a weekend of concert trips though.



Very nice! love the tassel detail.


----------



## HesitantShopper

momtok said:


> It's a clutch weekend.
> 
> Actually, this is my clutch with the crazy history.  Bought it from a woman who turned out to be "Manager of Digital Public Relations" at Coach.  There are pics out there of this specific bag prancing around an event at NYC's Danziger Gallery. (Yes, it is her.  Her name was quite clear through her ebay/paypal account.)  .... Of course, it took multiple tries to convince this woman to actually *send* the bag after our prompt payment ... she kept "forgetting".  It finally came just inside the 45-day window, without the hangtag, and with an explosion of shimmery blush in the interior.
> 
> It was, essentially, a SNAD, but I kept it for both the beautiful leather, and the background story.  Also, it's a very early version of this clutch ... before they gained an internal zip pocket.  Which makes sense, as she probably had the bag long before it hit the stores.



Looks super useful, quite the background story!



Hobbsy said:


> Butterscotch!



Butter is yummy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this newly rehabbed new-to-me old gal today. 9951 Patricia's Legacy + cheapy fob
> View attachment 3159122



Really nice, love these classics!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Oxblood Nomad!!!



Lovely! so suits oxblood.


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks super useful, quite the background story!
> 
> 
> 
> Butter is yummy!



Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely! so suits oxblood.


Thank you


----------



## _purseaddict_

Alexa5 said:


> That is a beautiful teal color.....
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the logo toaster bag....




That bag is so pretty. Can you please share the actual name? I will try to find preloved.[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## _purseaddict_

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Oxblood Nomad!!!







Hobbsy said:


> Butterscotch!




Love[emoji173]&#65039; nomad. But it is so expensive even on preloved? [emoji80]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

_purseaddict_ said:


> Love[emoji173]&#65039; nomad. But it is so expensive even on preloved? [emoji80]


Thank you


----------



## Hobbsy

_purseaddict_ said:


> Love[emoji173]&#65039; nomad. But it is so expensive even on preloved? [emoji80]



It's worth it!


----------



## MsBaggins

Hobbsy said:


> Butterscotch!



Beautiful!! I'm getting ready to unbox mine now. I finally caved on the butterscotch!


----------



## Hobbsy

MsBaggins said:


> Beautiful!! I'm getting ready to unbox mine now. I finally caved on the butterscotch!



Congrats twin! I love this color and I hope you do too!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hello, what is your opinion on teenagers carrying coach vintage bag? I saw a few on eBay that I like but I am worried vintage will look weird on a 16 years old. I am yet to see any of my school girls carrying vintage bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

MsBaggins said:


> Beautiful!! I'm getting ready to unbox mine now. I finally caved on the butterscotch!



Well, do you love it?!!


----------



## Alexa5

_purseaddict_ said:


> That bag is so pretty. Can you please share the actual name? I will try to find preloved.[emoji173]&#65039;


Bleeker logo small toaster....

Thanks everyone!


----------



## neonbright

MiaBorsa said:


> Hangin' with Tatum!   She seems light weight compared to Swagger.



I know how you feel about the weight, I love to carry my rider satchel but I love this even more. Plus it has an  rock n roll look also.


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow I LOVE this color!!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty color! unique but yet very neutral.





Alexa5 said:


> That is a beautiful teal color.....





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovely



Thanks ladies!


----------



## MsBaggins

Hobbsy said:


> Well, do you love it?!!



I do!!!!!! It's packed and ready to roll out Saturday 
It's gorgeous!!


----------



## MKB0925

iNeedCoffee said:


> I've had Romy since June, but today is her maiden voyage. I am enjoying carrying her. Will probably carry her next week as well. I'll have to switch into a crossbody for a weekend of concert trips though.




Very pretty! Such a perfect bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello, what is your opinion on teenagers carrying coach vintage bag? I saw a few on eBay that I like but I am worried vintage will look weird on a 16 years old. I am yet to see any of my school girls carrying vintage bag.



If it's one you love, why not? which ones in particular are you looking at?


----------



## Hobbsy

MsBaggins said:


> I do!!!!!! It's packed and ready to roll out Saturday
> It's gorgeous!!



Yayyyy!! It is gorgeous,  congrats!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello, what is your opinion on teenagers carrying coach vintage bag? I saw a few on eBay that I like but I am worried vintage will look weird on a 16 years old. I am yet to see any of my school girls carrying vintage bag.



My daughter is 18 now, but she carried a 1995 bottle green Prairie for a year or so when she was 16 and into 17. It's a cross body, not huge in size, but her things fit nicely. 
I think a vintage bag would be fine. My daughter loved being the only one carrying vintage ( near vintage at the time. ) Coach. No one gave her any problems about it.


----------



## CoachMaven

Hobbsy said:


> Butterscotch!



Twins! Wearing mine too!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Hangin' with Tatum!   She seems light weight compared to Swagger.



Gorgeous twin!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello, what is your opinion on teenagers carrying coach vintage bag? I saw a few on eBay that I like but I am worried vintage will look weird on a 16 years old. I am yet to see any of my school girls carrying vintage bag.



I'd say it depends on the teenager.  Some will love the uniqueness of vintage; others will see it as "thrift store" and embarrassing.   I learned that you just can't second-guess a teenage girl, lol.


----------



## Hobbsy

CoachMaven said:


> Twins! Wearing mine too!



Love! I saw you're getting the colorblock Patricia's Legacy....congrats. We're twins on that one too!


----------



## CoachMaven

Hobbsy said:


> Love! I saw you're getting the colorblock Patricia's Legacy....congrats. We're twins on that one too!



Yes! So excited! And it looks like a saddle bag style too, so it fits right in to the current trend


----------



## Hobbsy

CoachMaven said:


> Yes! So excited! And it looks like a saddle bag style too, so it fits right in to the current trend



Yessss!!!!!


----------



## MsBaggins

Butterscotch


----------



## Hobbsy

MsBaggins said:


> Butterscotch



Love &#128155;&#128155;


----------



## Iamminda

MsBaggins said:


> Butterscotch



Very pretty!


----------



## CoachMaven

It was raining today, with thunder and lighting, so I ran errands with just my wallet. I have the Madison Double Zip Phone wallet in croc embossed leather in Peach Rose. I haven't moved out of this wallet in over a year and half. I do think this is my longest, personal record! 

Here's a link on Pinterest of the exact one I have: 
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/60728294950573936/


----------



## HesitantShopper

MsBaggins said:


> Butterscotch



very nice~ such a popular bag, i saw another while out today!


----------



## MsBaggins

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice~ such a popular bag, i saw another while out today!



Thanks! 
Its definitely a favorite of mine!






Hobbsy said:


> Love &#128155;&#128155;




Thanks i loooove the color! !!!






Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## gr8onteej

MsBaggins said:


> Butterscotch




Twins.


----------



## _purseaddict_

HesitantShopper said:


> If it's one you love, why not? which ones in particular are you looking at?



I saw quite a few nice ones but cannot decide which to get yet. I can only afford 1 or 2 so I need to be very sure. 



iNeedCoffee said:


> My daughter is 18 now, but she carried a 1995 bottle green Prairie for a year or so when she was 16 and into 17. It's a cross body, not huge in size, but her things fit nicely.
> I think a vintage bag would be fine. My daughter loved being the only one carrying vintage ( near vintage at the time. ) Coach. No one gave her any problems about it.



Can u please show photo of the bag? 



MiaBorsa said:


> I'd say it depends on the teenager.  Some will love the uniqueness of vintage; others will see it as "thrift store" and embarrassing.   I learned that you just can't second-guess a teenage girl, lol.



I am not embarrassed about thrift store, some school girls already called me names because they knew I bought preloved bags but I continue to carry my bags with pride as long as they are genuine. I am more concerned about looking like my grandmother? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## HesitantShopper

_purseaddict_ said:


> I saw quite a few nice ones but cannot decide which to get yet. I can only afford 1 or 2 so I need to be very sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Can u please show photo of the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not embarrassed about thrift store, some school girls already called me names because they knew I bought preloved bags but I continue to carry my bags with pride as long as they are genuine. I am more concerned about looking like my grandmother? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]



Of coarse, well perhaps post some pics of the styles your considering. People will always be obnoxious if they choose to be. I have daughters myself so have been through the 'high school' days, frankly i am unconvinced it ever ends lol so go with what brings you joy and others can stuff it.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

_purseaddict_ said:


> I saw quite a few nice ones but cannot decide which to get yet. I can only afford 1 or 2 so I need to be very sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Can u please show photo of the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not embarrassed about thrift store, some school girls already called me names because they knew I bought preloved bags but I continue to carry my bags with pride as long as they are genuine. I am more concerned about looking like my grandmother? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]




Here is the bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




( Hope this works, haven't used the iPad app in months. )


----------



## MiaBorsa

_purseaddict_ said:


> I am not embarrassed about thrift store, some school girls already called me names because they knew I bought preloved bags but I continue to carry my bags with pride as long as they are genuine. I am more concerned about looking like my grandmother? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]



I'm not embarrassed about thrift store, either... but some teenagers can be quite shallow.  (As can some adults.)      It just depends on the individual.   I buy and wear what pleases ME.


----------



## quinna

MsBaggins said:


> Butterscotch



Beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here is the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161213
> 
> 
> ( Hope this works, haven't used the iPad app in months. )



what a gorgeous color!


----------



## MsBaggins

quinna said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! !!


----------



## _purseaddict_

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here is the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161213
> 
> 
> ( Hope this works, haven't used the iPad app in months. )




That is very nice looking purse! And I think it does not have that "granny look" Thank you for sharing. I may start to narrow down some vintage I have seen and make my first move. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## _purseaddict_

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm not embarrassed about thrift store, either... but some teenagers can be quite shallow.  (As can some adults.)      It just depends on the individual.   I buy and wear what pleases ME.




Cheers! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## iNeedCoffee

_purseaddict_ said:


> That is very nice looking purse! And I think it does not have that "granny look" Thank you for sharing. I may start to narrow down some vintage I have seen and make my first move. [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks so much!! She was a Craigslist find. I payed $15 for her.


----------



## jcnc

iNeedCoffee said:


> Thanks so much!! She was a Craigslist find. I payed $15 for her.


I love the charm of vintage bags. Your green saddle is just - Wow! I would have never guessed! She is a steal for $15.


----------



## casseyelsie

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here is the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161213
> 
> 
> ( Hope this works, haven't used the iPad app in months. )




Wow this is one great looking vintage!  I need 1 too [emoji7]


----------



## Mariquel

iNeedCoffee said:


> Here is the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161213
> 
> 
> ( Hope this works, haven't used the iPad app in months. )





iNeedCoffee said:


> Thanks so much!! She was a Craigslist find. I payed $15 for her.



I love those vintage Coach bags!  That green is a classic and you got a fantastic price!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

jcnc said:


> I love the charm of vintage bags. Your green saddle is just - Wow! I would have never guessed! She is a steal for $15.










casseyelsie said:


> Wow this is one great looking vintage!  I need 1 too [emoji7]









Mariquel said:


> I love those vintage Coach bags!  That green is a classic and you got a fantastic price!



Thanks, ladies. I bought her 3 years ago when I was really just getting into Coach. When I bought her, I wasn't as well-versed in Coach as I am now. Once I posted her on here, I figured out how neat it was to have a Made in USA bag. She's still the best deal I ever got.


----------



## ledobe

I've been carrying my Citron Legacy Leigh the last few days 
	

		
			
		

		
	




But it's a little rainy and since I'm not quite done with my legacy kick I grabbed my MFF Raspberry Legacy Ali for today.


----------



## tlo

Been carrying this since Friday. Carries like a dream!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Been carrying this since Friday. Carries like a dream!
> 
> View attachment 3161971


 


Pruddy - I agree about the way she carries


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pruddy - I agree about the way she carries



I love her and so glad I got 3 during pce!!  I would have kicked myself later if I hadn't


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> I love her and so glad I got 3 during pce!!  I would have kicked myself later if I hadn't


 
glad you did too


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> glad you did too



Thanks for the "gentle" arm twist!  You were right as always!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ledobe said:


> I've been carrying my Citron Legacy Leigh the last few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161912
> 
> 
> But it's a little rainy and since I'm not quite done with my legacy kick I grabbed my MFF Raspberry Legacy Ali for today.
> 
> View attachment 3161913



Cute bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Been carrying this since Friday. Carries like a dream!
> 
> View attachment 3161971



So pretty!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

pinkngreenpurse said:


> View attachment 3161986
> 
> Today



Nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Still carrying the divine Ms. G.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty!!



Thanks honey!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Still carrying the divine Ms. G.



STUNNING!!!!


----------



## pbnjam

pinkngreenpurse said:


> View attachment 3161986
> 
> Today




Gorgeous! I love mine.


----------



## ledobe

tlo said:


> Been carrying this since Friday. Carries like a dream!
> 
> View attachment 3161971





pinkngreenpurse said:


> View attachment 3161986
> 
> Today



I feel like I need to stay out of this thread for awhile...all the bags are tempting but these two are really calling my name!


----------



## tlo

pinkngreenpurse said:


> View attachment 3161986
> 
> Today



So pretty!!


----------



## tlo

ledobe said:


> I feel like I need to stay out of this thread for awhile...all the bags are tempting but these two are really calling my name!



Not to enable you but I don't think you would regret getting the Nomad.  It's an awesome bag


----------



## HesitantShopper

pinkngreenpurse said:


> View attachment 3161986
> 
> Today


Great color~



MiaBorsa said:


> Still carrying the divine Ms. G.



Pretty Lady!


----------



## CoachMaven

Miss Zoe in Petrol


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3162355
> 
> Miss Zoe in Petrol



Really like this, great hardware!


----------



## MKB0925

HesitantShopper said:


> Great color~
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Lady!




So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

tlo said:


> Been carrying this since Friday. Carries like a dream!
> 
> View attachment 3161971



She's a beauty!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Still carrying the divine Ms. G.


----------



## ZSP

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3162355
> 
> Miss Zoe in Petrol



Love this color.  I have two Zoe's myself.



HesitantShopper said:


> Really like this, great hardware!



You're right.  The hardware is what drew me to this bag and yes...it does make it heavy.  lol


----------



## _purseaddict_

MiaBorsa said:


> Still carrying the divine Ms. G.




[emoji173]&#65039;classy and expensive looking bag!


----------



## MsBaggins

tlo said:


> Been carrying this since Friday. Carries like a dream!
> 
> View attachment 3161971



Twins! It really does carry like a dream. So comfortable on the shoulder. I've been in Butterscotch since Saturday with no plan to switch just yet. I just love these bags. I'd like navy, too...


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa

Miss G is divine for real!!!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

I forgot about this one!


----------



## HesitantShopper

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3162783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about this one!



How fun with the touch of sparkle.. love the turnlock on the front pocket.


----------



## tlo

carterazo said:


> She's a beauty!



Thanks!!


----------



## tlo

MsBaggins said:


> Twins! It really does carry like a dream. So comfortable on the shoulder. I've been in Butterscotch since Saturday with no plan to switch just yet. I just love these bags. I'd like navy, too...



Congrats on your butterscotch!  Such a pretty color!  I have the navy and it is gorgeous.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## tlo

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3162783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about this one!



so pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tall Tatum Tote Black


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> tall tatum tote black



gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> gorgeous!!!!!!


 Thanks T


----------



## purslv

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tall Tatum Tote Black



beautiful!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

purslv said:


> beautiful!!!


 Thank you


----------



## leopardgirl0123

tlo said:


> so pretty!


Thank you!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> STUNNING!!!!





HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty Lady!





carterazo said:


>





_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;classy and expensive looking bag!





MsBaggins said:


> MiaBorsa
> 
> Miss G is divine for real!!!



Thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tall Tatum Tote Black



Love Tatum!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Love Tatum!!


 


Thanks - she so SOFFFFFT


----------



## carinas

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tall Tatum Tote Black



Fabulous!


----------



## ledobe

tlo said:


> Not to enable you but I don't think you would regret getting the Nomad.  It's an awesome bag



And I love that green!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carinas said:


> Fabulous!


 Thanks C!!


----------



## ledobe

Finally got to carry my whiskey legacy satchel. Gotta be the most impractical bag ever but ohh the leather!


----------



## MKB0925

ledobe said:


> Finally got to carry my whiskey legacy satchel. Gotta be the most impractical bag ever but ohh the leather!
> 
> View attachment 3163110




So pretty though! [emoji3] is she really heavy!


----------



## CoachMaven

ZSP said:


> Love this color.  I have two Zoe's myself.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  The hardware is what drew me to this bag and yes...it does make it heavy.  lol



It really does make it heavy, lol! I am still in this bag today, our weather has been wonky. It has rained off and on for several days, so I will stay in patent till it is sunny again!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ledobe said:


> Finally got to carry my whiskey legacy satchel. Gotta be the most impractical bag ever but ohh the leather!
> 
> View attachment 3163110



Nice chunky hardware but i bet it's hefty. Great pockets on the outside.


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tall Tatum Tote Black



Great details with this, looks super roomy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Great details with this, looks super roomy!


Thank you


----------



## momtok

Used this today and will use tomorrow.  Being playful, because tomorrow is a big step in finishing aunt's estate --- mom and I get to pay our inheritance taxes, which is good, because we're saving over 1000 just for paying early.  I count that as a good thing.

Coach Oxblood nubuck Nolita-24 ... attached my own strap to use as a small shoulder bag, And the furball is leather, fox fur, and mink, from a furrier artist in NY.


----------



## carterazo

After cheating for a few days it's back to the gorgeous Ms. Magenta


----------



## LVoeluv

Just received this today and move in right away! Super soft leather and smell so nice! [emoji4]


----------



## abwd

So many beautiful bags and I am trying to catch up on posts! Phone issues and work issues have completely shut me down, so so need to do a collective "beautiful bags!" this week!!!


----------



## abwd

ledobe said:


> Finally got to carry my whiskey legacy satchel. Gotta be the most impractical bag ever but ohh the leather!
> 
> View attachment 3163110




Ok, one quick reply before back to deadlines. Impractical, but perhaps my favorite bag ever!!! This is a gem!!!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> After cheating for a few days it's back to the gorgeous Ms. Magenta



This color is just so beautiful.


----------



## MsBaggins

momtok said:


> Used this today and will use tomorrow.  Being playful, because tomorrow is a big step in finishing aunt's estate --- mom and I get to pay our inheritance taxes, which is good, because we're saving over 1000 just for paying early.  I count that as a good thing.
> 
> Coach Oxblood nubuck Nolita-24 ... attached my own strap to use as a small shoulder bag, And the furball is leather, fox fur, and mink, from a furrier artist in NY.



Twins! Nice idea with the strap


----------



## frivofrugalista

LVoeluv said:


> Just received this today and move in right away! Super soft leather and smell so nice! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163579



One of my favourite bags!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My true love!  I wish they made the Borough in more colors in this size.  Its a perferct size!!?


----------



## MsBaggins

Looove that floral B!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MsBaggins said:


> Looove that floral B!!!


 
Thanks MsB!!!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This color is just so beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My true love!  I wish they made the Borough in more colors in this size.  Its a perferct size!!?



She's so pretty!


----------



## carterazo

ledobe said:


> Finally got to carry my whiskey legacy satchel. Gotta be the most impractical bag ever but ohh the leather!
> 
> View attachment 3163110



Oh the leather is right! This is a special bag - such eye candy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> She's so pretty!


 
Thanks C!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

momtok said:


> Used this today and will use tomorrow.  Being playful, because tomorrow is a big step in finishing aunt's estate --- mom and I get to pay our inheritance taxes, which is good, because we're saving over 1000 just for paying early.  I count that as a good thing.
> 
> Coach Oxblood nubuck Nolita-24 ... attached my own strap to use as a small shoulder bag, And the furball is leather, fox fur, and mink, from a furrier artist in NY.




Cute! fun little creature too.


carterazo said:


> After cheating for a few days it's back to the gorgeous Ms. Magenta



Great color~



LVoeluv said:


> Just received this today and move in right away! Super soft leather and smell so nice! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163579



Nice, great little furry critter too.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> My true love!  I wish they made the Borough in more colors in this size.  Its a perferct size!!?



Fun pattern~


----------



## _purseaddict_

ledobe said:


> Finally got to carry my whiskey legacy satchel. Gotta be the most impractical bag ever but ohh the leather!
> 
> View attachment 3163110




[emoji173]&#65039;I like the leather too!


----------



## LVoeluv

In the mood of color block clutch this morning [emoji4][emoji171]


----------



## CoachMaven

My new to me Colorblock Patricia's Legacy bag. I love it, it came to me in pristine condition!


----------



## pbnjam

LVoeluv said:


> In the mood of color block clutch this morning [emoji4][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163979



Very pretty! Cute furry charm too.



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3164009
> 
> 
> My new to me Colorblock Patricia's Legacy bag. I love it, it came to me in pristine condition!




Love this colorblock!


----------



## LVoeluv

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! Cute furry charm too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !




Thank you!! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## LVoeluv

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice, great little furry critter too.
> 
> 
> 
> ~




thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> After cheating for a few days it's back to the gorgeous Ms. Magenta



Beautiful.


----------



## Hobbsy

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3164009
> 
> 
> My new to me Colorblock Patricia's Legacy bag. I love it, it came to me in pristine condition!



Glad you got it!! Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LVoeluv said:


> Just received this today and move in right away! Super soft leather and smell so nice! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163579



Cute!   The charm is darling.


----------



## tlo

Making her maiden voyage. OMG!  What an awesome bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My true love!  I wish they made the Borough in more colors in this size.  Its a perferct size!!?



There ya go.     Fabulous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LVoeluv said:


> In the mood of color block clutch this morning [emoji4][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163979



Cute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3164009
> 
> 
> My new to me Colorblock Patricia's Legacy bag. I love it, it came to me in pristine condition!



Love, LOVE Patricia!


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a dufflette day for me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> There ya go.     Fabulous!


 Thanks GF


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Making her maiden voyage. OMG!  What an awesome bag!
> 
> View attachment 3164087


 
Just stop it woman - now you making me want the Surplus more and more


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a dufflette day for me.


 so cute


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Making her maiden voyage. OMG!  What an awesome bag!
> 
> View attachment 3164087



Really like this one.



MiaBorsa said:


> It's a dufflette day for me.



Very classy looking!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Making her maiden voyage. OMG!  What an awesome bag!
> 
> View attachment 3164087



Cutie!


----------



## pbnjam

tlo said:


> Making her maiden voyage. OMG!  What an awesome bag!
> 
> View attachment 3164087




Love this bag! This style is so cute!



MiaBorsa said:


> It's a dufflette day for me.




Lovely. Black and gold is very classy!


----------



## LVoeluv

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute!   The charm is darling.




Thanks! It's a perfect size for a clutch, [emoji4]


----------



## ledobe

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty though! [emoji3] is she really heavy!





HesitantShopper said:


> Nice chunky hardware but i bet it's hefty. Great pockets on the outside.





carterazo said:


> Oh the leather is right! This is a special bag - such eye candy.





_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;I like the leather too!





abwd said:


> Ok, one quick reply before back to deadlines. Impractical, but perhaps my favorite bag ever!!! This is a gem!!!



So, this is my third!  I originally had a black one, and then I found the pond color.  I decided that one had to go, and since I have, well, more than one black satchel I sold the black.  I was going to just keep the pond, but I found this filthy dirty Whiskey on Poshmark for pretty darn cheap.  I couldn't tell anything from the description-if you can call "Beautiful Brown Coach Bag" a description, but I chanced it, and received a bag that looked like it had been stored on an open shelf in a garage for years...super dusty and dirty!  She has been submerged and scrubbed in my kitchen sink, then conditioned like crazy.  Seriously came out beautiful though, I lucked out!

Anyway, yes very heavy, which was why I couldn't justify more than one.  She's OK for carrying back and forth to my office and sitting on the cabinet looking pretty though!  I wouldn't take her on a trip or on a long shopping excursion.  

I also have a natural Mandy which is close to the same color and style, but a little more practical because it's shoulder bag.  I can't see parting with either one so I guess I'm stuck!

Thanks for enjoying her with me, I don't always post in this thread unless I'm carrying something a little different, but I visit almsot daily and love seeing everyone else's beautys!


----------



## ledobe

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3164009
> 
> 
> My new to me Colorblock Patricia's Legacy bag. I love it, it came to me in pristine condition!



Congrats!  This one caught my eye from the first Fall preview thread for that collection, glad she is in good shape!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Is this the small retail or the one mff? 

Love the look


----------



## purseprincess32

Large Zoe purple patent.


----------



## carterazo

Mickie in orange.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a dufflette day for me.



SO GORGEOUS!!!!!!  I love that wallet!


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Just stop it woman - now you making me want the Surplus more and more



You NEED it!!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Really like this one.
> 
> 
> Thanks lamina!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Cutie!



Thanks GF!


----------



## tlo

pbnjam said:


> Love this bag! This style is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks pbnjam.  And she was so comfortable to carry.  So light weight


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVoeluv said:


> In the mood of color block clutch this morning [emoji4][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163979




What a cute combo~


CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3164009
> 
> 
> My new to me Colorblock Patricia's Legacy bag. I love it, it came to me in pristine condition!



Lovely! definitely looks like brand new. 



tlo said:


> Making her maiden voyage. OMG!  What an awesome bag!
> 
> View attachment 3164087



Great color~


----------



## quinna

Forgot to post yesterday's woven Preston.


----------



## lurkernomore

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a dufflette day for me.



now I think I need a dufflette...because it is a cute bag AND fun to say. That wallet is awesome!


----------



## lurkernomore

quinna said:


> Forgot to post yesterday's woven Preston.



pretty - I have the tote - so we are cousins!


----------



## lurkernomore

I had to run errands today after work, so my work bag got shoved to the floor (she can handle it) and Ms. Haley in marine rode shotgun!


----------



## quinna

lurkernomore said:


> pretty - I have the tote - so we are cousins!



Thanks


----------



## quinna

lurkernomore said:


> I had to run errands today after work, so my work bag got shoved to the floor (she can handle it) and Ms. Haley in marine rode shotgun!



Love legacy!


----------



## CoachChickToo

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a dufflette day for me.


Hey ... where are you ladies getting the dufflette? I can't find them for sale on the coach website and the outlet store is sold out


----------



## Missmeowmeow

I'm eyeing the gramercy in black . Was previously interested in praire but gramercy was so lush


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Forgot to post yesterday's woven Preston.



Love this blue/black color combo.  



lurkernomore said:


> I had to run errands today after work, so my work bag got shoved to the floor (she can handle it) and Ms. Haley in marine rode shotgun!



So pretty.  I have her cousin (the marine duffle).


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> so cute


  Thanks chickie.



Iamminda said:


> Very classy looking!


Thank you!



pbnjam said:


> Lovely. Black and gold is very classy!


   Thanks!!   



tlo said:


> SO GORGEOUS!!!!!!  I love that wallet!


  :kiss:  



lurkernomore said:


> now I think I need a dufflette...because it is a cute bag AND fun to say. That wallet is awesome!


   HAHA, it is fun to say!!   Thanks.



CoachChickToo said:


> Hey ... where are you ladies getting the dufflette? I can't find them for sale on the coach website and the outlet store is sold out


 I have had mine for a while, but I think it's still available at several department stores.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lurkernomore said:


> I had to run errands today after work, so my work bag got shoved to the floor (she can handle it) and Ms. Haley in marine rode shotgun!



Loooooooooooooooooove Haley.


----------



## tlo

Great color~[/QUOTE]

Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

CoachChickToo said:


> Hey ... where are you ladies getting the dufflette? I can't find them for sale on the coach website and the outlet store is sold out



There is at least one color (denim) on FOS right now.


----------



## Sarah03

CoachChickToo said:


> Hey ... where are you ladies getting the dufflette? I can't find them for sale on the coach website and the outlet store is sold out




Zappos has them


----------



## _purseaddict_

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3164009
> 
> 
> My new to me Colorblock Patricia's Legacy bag. I love it, it came to me in pristine condition!







tlo said:


> Making her maiden voyage. OMG!  What an awesome bag!
> 
> View attachment 3164087




[emoji173]&#65039;Loving this 2 bags!


----------



## Zealous

10/21/2015
"Back to the Future" Day! 
I just re-watched the "Back to the Future" Movie. Near the end, back in 1985, when Marty sees his parents, his mom is carrying a Coach Basic Bag! I had carried that vintage British Tan bag today! After my OMG moment, my family agreed that it is a pretty neat coincidence!


----------



## Iamminda

CoachChickToo said:


> Hey ... where are you ladies getting the dufflette? I can't find them for sale on the coach website and the outlet store is sold out



Macy's and Lord and Taylor (and probably other dept stores) still have them.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Market Tote


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a dufflette day for me.



Love them both!!!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Carrying my new to me Gramercy in nude today [emoji16].


----------



## pbnjam

Zealous said:


> 10/21/2015
> "Back to the Future" Day!
> I just re-watched the "Back to the Future" Movie. Near the end, back in 1985, when Marty sees his parents, his mom is carrying a Coach Basic Bag! I had carried that vintage British Tan bag today! After my OMG moment, my family agreed that it is a pretty neat coincidence!
> 
> View attachment 3164714



What a nice coincidence! I love it!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Market Tote



So sleek and pretty! Nice touch with the heart.



Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3164930
> 
> 
> Carrying my new to me Gramercy in nude today [emoji16].




Gorgeous bag! Always classy:


----------



## coachmom2boys

Happy[emoji3]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pbnjam said:


> What a nice coincidence! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> So sleek and pretty! Nice touch with the heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag! Always classy:


 


Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

Zealous said:


> 10/21/2015
> "Back to the Future" Day!
> I just re-watched the "Back to the Future" Movie. Near the end, back in 1985, when Marty sees his parents, his mom is carrying a Coach Basic Bag! I had carried that vintage British Tan bag today! After my OMG moment, my family agreed that it is a pretty neat coincidence!
> 
> View attachment 3164714



How cool is that!


----------



## pbnjam

coachmom2boys said:


> View attachment 3164931
> 
> 
> Happy[emoji3]




Love the color and the leather looks amazing!


----------



## Zealous

pbnjam said:


> What a nice coincidence! I love it!







HesitantShopper said:


> How cool is that!




 Definitely fun to see old, familiar things through new eyes!


----------



## frivofrugalista

This lady is in class with me today...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

frivofrugalista said:


> This lady is in class with me today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164967


 
a beauty - I have to bring mine out!!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

crazyforcoach09 said:


> a beauty - I have to bring mine out!!!!




Yes please!


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Market Tote



Love it twin!


----------



## tlo

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3164930
> 
> 
> Carrying my new to me Gramercy in nude today [emoji16].



Gorgeous!!


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> This lady is in class with me today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164967





crazyforcoach09 said:


> a beauty - I have to bring mine out!!!!



Me too!  This motivates me.


----------



## frivofrugalista

eleanors36 said:


> Me too!  This motivates me.




We need a Ryder day!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Market Tote



Of course!  Lovely!



Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3164930
> 
> 
> Carrying my new to me Gramercy in nude today [emoji16].



So pretty.  Like that fuzzy fob!



coachmom2boys said:


> View attachment 3164931
> 
> 
> Happy[emoji3]



Oooo.  What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> We need a Ryder day!



Yes!  When?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> love it twin!


 
thanks t


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Yes!  When?


 I agree!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Of course!  Lovely!
> 
> You need one E!


----------



## frivofrugalista

T


eleanors36 said:


> Yes!  When?







crazyforcoach09 said:


> I agree!!!



tomorrow works for me!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

frivofrugalista said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow works for me!


 


Shoot I work home on Fridays ;(


----------



## frivofrugalista

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Shoot I work home on Fridays ;(




Lol I guess on Tuesday


----------



## crazyforcoach09

frivofrugalista said:


> Lol I guess on Tuesday


 fine with me


----------



## ilikesunshine

tlo said:


> Making her maiden voyage. OMG!  What an awesome bag!
> 
> View attachment 3164087



I just ordered this from Macys. They sent me a "sorry" email with 30% off. I hope I like it



MiaBorsa said:


> It's a dufflette day for me.



I really like the dufflette.  I saw the red one at Macys and pleasantly surprised with it. I hadn't seen it IRL before.



quinna said:


> Forgot to post yesterday's woven Preston.



Pretty!



lurkernomore said:


> I had to run errands today after work, so my work bag got shoved to the floor (she can handle it) and Ms. Haley in marine rode shotgun!


Pretty Blue!




Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3164930
> 
> 
> Carrying my new to me Gramercy in nude today [emoji16].



Very nice! I have to pull my Mink Croc out...I was soooo close to returning her and tried it again and thought the Gramercy is too sophisticated to return!


----------



## ilikesunshine

tlo said:


> Making her maiden voyage. OMG!  What an awesome bag!
> 
> View attachment 3164087



What color is she?


----------



## ilikesunshine

View attachment 3164087

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]



crazyforcoach09 said:


> My true love!  I wish they made the Borough in more colors in this size.  Its a perferct size!!?



LOVE!  I had the small one but it was too small so had to return it.  This would be the perfect size


----------



## tlo

ilikesunshine said:


> I just ordered this from Macys. They sent me a "sorry" email with 30% off. I hope I like it
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on yours!!  I got a sorry email from them too and I don't know why but I'm going to take it  LOL


----------



## ilikesunshine

tlo said:


> ilikesunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered this from Macys. They sent me a "sorry" email with 30% off. I hope I like it
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on yours!!  I got a sorry email from them too and I don't know why but I'm going to take it  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just called my outlet...they have the Pewter on hold for me  Its got a different style number though (36134)
Click to expand...


----------



## tlo

ilikesunshine said:


> tlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just called my outlet...they have the Pewter on hold for me  Its got a different style number though (36134)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that last night!  I carried my pewter for the first time yesterday.  Ran a bunch of errands and I'm in LOVE with it!  It holds lots more than I thought it would and is so light.  You will love it!!
Click to expand...


----------



## tlo

ilikesunshine said:


> What color is she?



I'm sorry, I missed this.  It's pewter and is gorgeous!

I also have the surplus.  Now I need black!!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

tlo said:


> ilikesunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that last night!  I carried my pewter for the first time yesterday.  Ran a bunch of errands and I'm in LOVE with it!  It holds lots more than I thought it would and is so light.  You will love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I missed this.  It's pewter and is gorgeous!
> 
> I also have the surplus.  Now I need black!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't wait.  I'm going first thing tomorrow!  My favorite SA was like, I also this and I have that...I'm like oh no...I'm trying to be good.  We'll see. I told her put everything aside for me .
Click to expand...


----------



## tlo

ilikesunshine said:


> tlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait.  I'm going first thing tomorrow!  My favorite SA was like, I also this and I have that...I'm like oh no...I'm trying to be good.  We'll see. I told her put everything aside for me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH GOODIE!!  Can't wait to see the pics of what you come home with!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Purse Freak 323

ilikesunshine said:


> I just ordered this from Macys. They sent me a "sorry" email with 30% off. I hope I like it
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the dufflette.  I saw the red one at Macys and pleasantly surprised with it. I hadn't seen it IRL before.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> Pretty Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! I have to pull my Mink Croc out...I was soooo close to returning her and tried it again and thought the Gramercy is too sophisticated to return!




So true! It's a little heavy but whatever. I'll deal with it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> tlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait.  I'm going first thing tomorrow!  My favorite SA was like, I also this and I have that...I'm like oh no...I'm trying to be good.  We'll see. I told her put everything aside for me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yippppie. I want surprised surplus
Click to expand...


----------



## ilikesunshine

Purse Freak 323 said:


> So true! It's a little heavy but whatever. I'll deal with it.



It's not too bad, the strap helps!


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> ilikesunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yippppie. I want surprised surplus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pewter is $110
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarah03

After using my Mini Studs Edie for 2 weeks...


I'm moving into my Coach HG!  Champagne Gathered Lindsey!


----------



## carterazo

Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater...


----------



## Kitts

tlo said:


> ilikesunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered this from Macys. They sent me a "sorry" email with 30% off. I hope I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on yours!!  I got a sorry email from them too and I don't know why but I'm going to take it  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the sorry email too and my reaction was "sorry for what?"  But off to look for something to buy!
> 
> I think it relates to the site issues they were having earlier in the week, but I don't think I visited the site then.
Click to expand...


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater...



Ohhh, the beautiful Genevieve!     I own her in the saddle color.   Did you know CH has brought her back this year?


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> After using my Mini Studs Edie for 2 weeks...
> View attachment 3165567
> 
> I'm moving into my Coach HG!  Champagne Gathered Lindsey!
> View attachment 3165568



OMG!!  The gathered Lindsey it gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Ohhh, the beautiful Genevieve!     I own her in the saddle color.   Did you know CH has brought her back this year?



Oh wow, really?  Can't wait to see them. Genevieve is stunning in saddle.


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> After using my Mini Studs Edie for 2 weeks...
> View attachment 3165567
> 
> I'm moving into my Coach HG!  Champagne Gathered Lindsey!
> View attachment 3165568




Love both of these bags![emoji7]


----------



## Sarah03

MKB0925 said:


> Love both of these bags![emoji7]







tlo said:


> OMG!!  The gathered Lindsey it gorgeous!!!!!




Thanks!  I love both of these bags.  I stalked eBay for months for the Lindsey!


----------



## _purseaddict_

carterazo said:


> Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater...




I commented on your photo in another thread but I will comment again here. This is so beautiful!  I really wish I have this. How much you paid for this?


----------



## carterazo

_purseaddict_ said:


> I commented on your photo in another thread but I will comment again here. This is so beautiful!  I really wish I have this. How much you paid for this?



Thank you!  I don't remember exactly as I got it about 8 yrs ago. Probably like $180. She's been worth every penny.


----------



## _purseaddict_

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  I don't remember exactly as I got it about 8 yrs ago. Probably like $180. She's been worth every penny.




Thank you. Agreed that she is worth it!


----------



## Elsee

carterazo said:


> Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater...









MiaBorsa said:


> Ohhh, the beautiful Genevieve!     I own her in the saddle color.   Did you know CH has brought her back this year?



She is beautiful!! I've got her in red!


----------



## carterazo

Elsee said:


> She is beautiful!! I've got her in red!



Ooh she's gorgeous in red.


----------



## Coconut lover

Sarah03 said:


> After using my Mini Studs Edie for 2 weeks...
> 
> I'm moving into my Coach HG!  Champagne Gathered Lindsey!



Love the shine on this one


----------



## Coconut lover

carterazo said:


> Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater...



Love your Genevieve.  The weaving is so gorgeous



MiaBorsa said:


> Ohhh, the beautiful Genevieve!     I own her in the saddle color.   Did you know CH has brought her back this year?



Thanks for the info.  I have one of the first G's in the Black/Tan/Ivory plaid probably my oldest bag that I still own.  I hope they kept the quality up would love a solid color


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## EGBDF

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



I love this color combo for autumn!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

EGBDF said:


> I love this color combo for autumn!


Thank you. And its COLD here today!


----------



## Sarah03

Coconut lover said:


> Love the shine on this one




Thank you! I love her.


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




I agree- this is the perfect fall bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



That baby is a beauty! Love the big front pocket. This is THE perfect Fall bag!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Perfect for the fall days!


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> After using my Mini Studs Edie for 2 weeks...
> View attachment 3165567
> 
> I'm moving into my Coach HG!  Champagne Gathered Lindsey!
> View attachment 3165568



love Lindsey, but I would have a really hard time switching out of studs!
oh, and I found some new additions to the cookie butter family


----------



## lurkernomore

carterazo said:


> Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater...



beautiful! I am a sucker for woven anything.


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Perfect - your pic looks like a photo shoot!


----------



## lurkernomore

Carrying oxblood Nomad on a raw and cloudy day. I her


----------



## Sarah03

lurkernomore said:


> love Lindsey, but I would have a really hard time switching out of studs!
> oh, and I found some new additions to the cookie butter family



It was difficult, but I need to share the love!  I saw your post & just might have to sneak off to Trader Joes!



lurkernomore said:


> Carrying oxblood Nomad on a raw and cloudy day. I her




She is beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> Carrying oxblood Nomad on a raw and cloudy day. I her



Beautiful!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Nomad making her debut.


----------



## CoachMaven

It looks much brighter in real life, my Madison Isabelle in Jade


----------



## keishapie1973

lurkernomore said:


> Carrying oxblood Nomad on a raw and cloudy day. I her







iNeedCoffee said:


> Nomad making her debut.




Both totally gorgeous!!![emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> Carrying oxblood Nomad on a raw and cloudy day. I her



Gooorgeous! So luxe!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Nomad making her debut.



Another gooorgeous Nomad beauty!



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3167432
> 
> It looks much brighter in real life, my Madison Isabelle in Jade



What a great bag and great color!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

iNeedCoffee said:


> Nomad making her debut.



Apparently, my Nomad is invisible? I can't see the picture that I posted.. lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Apparently, my Nomad is invisible? I can't see the picture that I posted.. lol.



It is there. I can see it!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

BeachBagGal said:


> It is there. I can see it!



Thanks, BBG! Maybe my eyesight is worse than I thought.


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Nomad making her debut.



Love this green!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Thanks, BBG! Maybe my eyesight is worse than I thought.



lol Nahhh...it's just the Nomad playing tricks on ya'.


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> It was difficult, but I need to share the love!  I saw your post & just might have to sneak off to Trader Joes!
> 
> 
> I feel your pain, I try to switch all three days on the weekend, but sometimes it is so hard Let me know how your TJ's run goes!
> 
> She is beautiful!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks - she feels like a really expensive handbag


----------



## lurkernomore

iNeedCoffee said:


> Nomad making her debut.



OMG - I might need this color, too...gorgeous!


----------



## lurkernomore

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3167432
> 
> It looks much brighter in real life, my Madison Isabelle in Jade



Love Issy -I so missed out on this color. I need something in either jade or aegean...


----------



## lurkernomore

keishapie1973 said:


> Both totally gorgeous!!![emoji7]


Thank you!



BeachBagGal said:


> Gooorgeous! So luxe!
> 
> Thanks - she really feels amazing...


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Finally pulled out my Gramercy.


----------



## carterazo

Here she is. Couldn't attach pic before.  :sly:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> I agree- this is the perfect fall bag!





BeachBagGal said:


> That baby is a beauty! Love the big front pocket. This is THE perfect Fall bag!





Iamminda said:


> Perfect for the fall days!





lurkernomore said:


> Perfect - your pic looks like a photo shoot!



Thanks yall!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks MB


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Carrying oxblood Nomad on a raw and cloudy day. I her


Twins&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> Here she is. Couldn't attach pic before.  :sly:



Gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Here she is. Couldn't attach pic before.  :sly:



Cutie


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cutie



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3167432
> 
> It looks much brighter in real life, my Madison Isabelle in Jade



So nice, looks nice and squishy~ love the color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> Carrying oxblood Nomad on a raw and cloudy day. I her





iNeedCoffee said:


> Nomad making her debut.



Great bags! and honestly both color look equally lovely.


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> Lol I guess on Tuesday





crazyforcoach09 said:


> fine with me



Tuesday it is!


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> Nomad making her debut.



Twins with the green!  Lovely.  All the Nomads are so wonderful.


----------



## eleanors36

lurkernomore said:


> Carrying oxblood Nomad on a raw and cloudy day. I her



Love the oxblood!


----------



## thedseer

This is actually from a week ago, but here's my Dakotah at a scenic overlook driving home from Asheville.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## HesitantShopper

thedseer said:


> This is actually from a week ago, but here's my Dakotah at a scenic overlook driving home from Asheville.



Lovely shot~


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Great bag! tons of storage there.


----------



## Esquared72

Saddle Taxi Tote
View attachment 3167980


----------



## MKB0925

thedseer said:


> This is actually from a week ago, but here's my Dakotah at a scenic overlook driving home from Asheville.




Beautiful..:I love Dakotahs


----------



## MKB0925

eehlers said:


> Saddle Taxi Tote
> View attachment 3167980




Love saddle and your snoopy tag!


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




So pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## pbnjam

thedseer said:


> This is actually from a week ago, but here's my Dakotah at a scenic overlook driving home from Asheville.




Love the view! 



eehlers said:


> Saddle Taxi Tote
> View attachment 3167980




Cute! The luggage tag looks great here.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

thedseer said:


> This is actually from a week ago, but here's my Dakotah at a scenic overlook driving home from Asheville.



Beautiful scenery and Dakotah. I live not terribly far from Asheville. Hubby and I love driving on the Blue Ridge Parkway and stopping to see all the scenic spots.


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater...



LOVE LOVE LOVE...is it Cole Haan?


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins&#128516;&#128516;



of course we are!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


beeeuteeful! you are having a very good weekend!


----------



## lurkernomore

thedseer said:


> This is actually from a week ago, but here's my Dakotah at a scenic overlook driving home from Asheville.



Great picture of a great bag! Maybe we should market a line of Coach postcards!


----------



## lurkernomore

eehlers said:


> Saddle Taxi Tote
> View attachment 3167980



love the addition of the hangtag - a girl can never have enough totes (in my humble opinion)


----------



## gr8onteej

frivofrugalista said:


> We need a Ryder day!




Any Rhyder?


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> Any Rhyder?




Sure why not! All Ryder's welcomed [emoji4]


----------



## gr8onteej

frivofrugalista said:


> Sure why not! All Ryder's welcomed [emoji4]




Alrighty then.  My Rhyder will be in use on Tuesday!
[emoji106]&#127997;


----------



## carterazo

ilikesunshine said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE...is it Cole Haan?



Yes.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Saddle Taxi Tote
> View attachment 3167980



Taxi totes are great! love the snoopy tag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Great bag! tons of storage there.


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty!





pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> of course we are!
> 
> 
> beeeuteeful! you are having a very good weekend!


Thanks L!!


----------



## Sarah03

Still in Champagne Gathered Lindsey


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Still in Champagne Gathered Lindsey
> View attachment 3168791



so shimmery! love the purple liner.. reminds me of my Ashley satchel, as it has the same.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Coral Tatum for the Week (in honor of Halloween)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> Coral Tatum for the Week (in honor of Halloween)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168865


  boootiful


----------



## frivofrugalista

ilikesunshine said:


> Coral Tatum for the Week (in honor of Halloween)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168865




Love the colour!


----------



## pbnjam

ilikesunshine said:


> Coral Tatum for the Week (in honor of Halloween)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168865




Very pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ilikesunshine said:


> Coral Tatum for the Week (in honor of Halloween)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168865



Perfect for Halloween!


----------



## pbmuffin

Rivets swagger hanging out with my Saint Laurent WOC! I love using Swagger as a work bag for all of my supplies along with a smaller purse like the WOC.


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> boootiful





frivofrugalista said:


> Love the colour!





pbnjam said:


> Very pretty!





HesitantShopper said:


> Perfect for Halloween!



Thank you!


----------



## ilikesunshine

pbmuffin said:


> Rivets swagger hanging out with my Saint Laurent WOC! I love using Swagger as a work bag for all of my supplies along with a smaller purse like the WOC.
> 
> View attachment 3169269



Love the Red & Black together.  The Rivets adds a nice touch!


----------



## gr8onteej

Blue croc rhyder in denim leather today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Blue croc rhyder in denim leather today.
> View attachment 3169825



Yummmm


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yummmm




Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Coral Tatum tote


----------



## LizCordova

Coach Dakotah flap suede.  I really love this bag.  Can't wait for the 70th anniversary bags next year.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

uv candace


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> Blue croc rhyder in denim leather today.
> View attachment 3169825



This is beautiful!



LizCordova said:


> View attachment 3169886
> 
> Coach Dakotah flap suede.  I really love this bag.  Can't wait for the 70th anniversary bags next year.



Love Dakotah and the colour is perfect for fall!


leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3169888
> 
> uv candace



Love UV!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Ryder Tuesday! Back in this lady today...so soft and roomy!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Coral Tatum tote







LizCordova said:


> View attachment 3169886
> 
> Coach Dakotah flap suede.  I really love this bag.  Can't wait for the 70th anniversary bags next year.







leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3169888
> 
> uv candace







frivofrugalista said:


> Ryder Tuesday! Back in this lady today...so soft and roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169891




Lovely bags everyone.  Thank you for the morning eye candy.


----------



## louisprada25

Using my Python Mini Crosby today going for acupuncture. Love this bag, its size is so deceiving. I actually have everything that I was carrying in my tote in this bag and it zipped with room to spare.


----------



## louisprada25

Hope picture loaded this time.


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> Blue croc rhyder in denim leather today.
> View attachment 3169825



Look great with the croc/denim!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Coral Tatum tote



So snazzy in the coral.



LizCordova said:


> View attachment 3169886
> 
> Coach Dakotah flap suede.  I really love this bag.  Can't wait for the 70th anniversary bags next year.



This is nice done in suede! not seen it before.



leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3169888
> 
> uv candace



Oh great color.. love the tassels.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Ryder Tuesday! Back in this lady today...so soft and roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169891



such a great combo with the choice of leather & suede 



louisprada25 said:


> Hope picture loaded this time.



Super cute! love the color combos on this.


----------



## carterazo

Still carrying Gramercy


----------



## ledobe

LizCordova said:


> View attachment 3169886
> 
> Coach Dakotah flap suede.  I really love this bag.  Can't wait for the 70th anniversary bags next year.



Love this!  I'm looking forward to the 70th anniversary too!


----------



## gr8onteej

HesitantShopper said:


> Look great with the croc/denim!
> 
> 
> 
> So snazzy in the coral.
> 
> 
> 
> This is nice done in suede! not seen it before.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great color.. love the tassels.




Thanks!


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Coral Tatum tote





LizCordova said:


> View attachment 3169886
> 
> Coach Dakotah flap suede.  I really love this bag.  Can't wait for the 70th anniversary bags next year.





leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3169888
> 
> uv candace





frivofrugalista said:


> Ryder Tuesday! Back in this lady today...so soft and roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169891





louisprada25 said:


> Hope picture loaded this time.





carterazo said:


> Still carrying Gramercy



WOW...Lovin the bags ladies!  Great Colors and Textures


----------



## ilikesunshine

gr8onteej said:


> Blue croc rhyder in denim leather today.
> View attachment 3169825



Whoops, somehow missed you in my quote....Looks LOVELY!


----------



## Iamminda

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3169888
> 
> uv candace



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Sarah03

Black Matte Swagger


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3170193
> 
> Black Matte Swagger


Prudddddy


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3170193
> 
> Black Matte Swagger



Looks great done in Matte black!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Prudddddy







HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great done in Matte black!




Thank you! She's almost invisible against my leather seats!


----------



## Esquared72

Just loaded up Ms. Candace - been way too long since I've carried her!
View attachment 3170371


----------



## stardustgirl

gr8onteej said:


> Blue croc rhyder in denim leather today.
> View attachment 3169825



Twins! I need to get mine out more often. Right now I'm unable to put my Snoopy bags down (mostly in honor of the upcoming film). I really do love that croc embossed though. 



frivofrugalista said:


> Ryder Tuesday! Back in this lady today...so soft and roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169891



That is such a beautiful bag, and the color combination really sets it off. Love it!


----------



## gr8onteej

ilikesunshine said:


> Whoops, somehow missed you in my quote....Looks LOVELY!




Thank you.


----------



## gr8onteej

stardustgirl said:


> Twins! I need to get mine out more often. Right now I'm unable to put my Snoopy bags down (mostly in honor of the upcoming film). I really do love that croc embossed though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a beautiful bag, and the color combination really sets it off. Love it!




I thought about selling it but my love of all things blue won't let me (for now anyway).  My most high maintenance bag but she is pretty.  Next month after the movie, bring her out.  Mine, is going back in the closet.


----------



## frivofrugalista

stardustgirl said:


> Twins! I need to get mine out more often. Right now I'm unable to put my Snoopy bags down (mostly in honor of the upcoming film). I really do love that croc embossed though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a beautiful bag, and the color combination really sets it off. Love it!



Thank you! Torn between Snoopy and Ace for an event tomorrow, don't blame you on not putting down Snoopy!


----------



## MsBaggins

gr8onteej said:


> Blue croc rhyder in denim leather today.
> View attachment 3169825



Oh i love this!!!!


----------



## Redhead124

Black Violet Phoebe today!  I've missed her!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Getting rained on today with Ace on deck....


----------



## momtok

frivofrugalista said:


> Getting rained on today with Ace on deck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170871



Ahhh, you're getting hammered with rain today too, eh?  (Well, I guess most of the eastern half of North America is.   )

I do like Coach's navy tones.  That's something I've always felt they were really good at ... blues and especially dark blues.  They know how to do rich color, without being so dark it looks black.


----------



## momtok

The last few days were small red Zoe with Legacy tags charm.  (Why did it take me so long to realize that the colors of this charm actually work with this bag?)  I also attach a long strap for shoulder-carry.

The next couple days will be gold mini-Borough with black mink cat.  (Have to get the cat out at least once during Halloween.)

(And I've already promised daughter, Little_K, that she can post the bags we'll switch into for the weekend.  We've got a black and orange motif thing planned, with leather and feathers.   Halloween is my birthday, so our family-day-out will have to be both festive, and in style.  )


----------



## frivofrugalista

momtok said:


> Ahhh, you're getting hammered with rain today too, eh?  (Well, I guess most of the eastern half of North America is.   )
> 
> 
> 
> I do like Coach's navy tones.  That's something I've always felt they were really good at ... blues and especially dark blues.  They know how to do rich color, without being so dark it looks black.




Yes with the remnants of the Hurricane. Coach does a great job with their blues and fall colours.


----------



## frivofrugalista

momtok said:


> The last few days were small red Zoe with Legacy tags charm.  (Why did it take me so long to realize that the colors of this charm actually work with this bag?)  I also attach a long strap for shoulder-carry.
> 
> 
> 
> The next couple days will be gold mini-Borough with black mink cat.  (Have to get the cat out at least once during Halloween.)
> 
> 
> 
> (And I've already promised daughter, Little_K, that she can post the bags we'll switch into for the weekend.  We've got a black and orange motif thing planned, with leather and feathers.   Halloween is my birthday, so our family-day-out will have to be both festive, and in style.  )




Love the B!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3170193
> 
> Black Matte Swagger


 
Great shot!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Carrying my brand new Saffiano Borough in Brindle - from last week's FOS.  I think this is the fastest I have ever cut tags!  I think it helped since it is raining a lot here today!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Carrying my brand new Saffiano Borough in Brindle - from last week's FOS.  I think this is the fastest I have ever cut tags!  I think it helped since it is raining a lot here today!


Lovely


----------



## SakuraSakura




----------



## keishapie1973

shillinggirl88 said:


> Carrying my brand new Saffiano Borough in Brindle - from last week's FOS.  I think this is the fastest I have ever cut tags!  I think it helped since it is raining a lot here today!



Very pretty!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovely


  Thanks CFC!



keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!!


  Thanks!  I think so too!


----------



## gr8onteej

MsBaggins said:


> Oh i love this!!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Alesa

Redhead124 said:


> Black Violet Phoebe today!  I've missed her!


I love this bag! I must pull mine out soon.


----------



## Alesa

momtok said:


> The last few days were small red Zoe with Legacy tags charm.  (Why did it take me so long to realize that the colors of this charm actually work with this bag?)  I also attach a long strap for shoulder-carry.
> 
> The next couple days will be gold mini-Borough with black mink cat.  (Have to get the cat out at least once during Halloween.)
> 
> (And I've already promised daughter, Little_K, that she can post the bags we'll switch into for the weekend.  We've got a black and orange motif thing planned, with leather and feathers.   Halloween is my birthday, so our family-day-out will have to be both festive, and in style.  )


Great charm matchups!


----------



## lurkernomore

gr8onteej said:


> Blue croc rhyder in denim leather today.
> View attachment 3169825



This is gorgeous!


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3170193
> 
> Black Matte Swagger



This bag is the perfect mix of classy and bad a**!


----------



## lurkernomore

eehlers said:


> Just loaded up Ms. Candace - been way too long since I've carried her!
> View attachment 3170371



Oh, twins! Mine really needs some love


----------



## lurkernomore

Redhead124 said:


> Black Violet Phoebe today!  I've missed her!



love this color on Phoebe!


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Getting rained on today with Ace on deck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170871



keep her dry and safe!


----------



## lurkernomore

momtok said:


> The last few days were small red Zoe with Legacy tags charm.  (Why did it take me so long to realize that the colors of this charm actually work with this bag?)  I also attach a long strap for shoulder-carry.
> 
> The next couple days will be gold mini-Borough with black mink cat.  (Have to get the cat out at least once during Halloween.)
> 
> (And I've already promised daughter, Little_K, that she can post the bags we'll switch into for the weekend.  We've got a black and orange motif thing planned, with leather and feathers.   Halloween is my birthday, so our family-day-out will have to be both festive, and in style.  )



The old and the new...but both great bags!


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> keep her dry and safe!




Lol I will but she's a rain champ!


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Lol I will but she's a rain champ!



I don't know if that is good or bad for me to know


----------



## Katiesmama

First day with my new Crosby Black Patchwork Tote- love this bag!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> I don't know if that is good or bad for me to know




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ilikesunshine

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3170193
> 
> Black Matte Swagger



Wow!  Love the Matte'ness



eehlers said:


> Just loaded up Ms. Candace - been way too long since I've carried her!
> View attachment 3170371



Pretty!



frivofrugalista said:


> Getting rained on today with Ace on deck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170871



Such a great navy!!



shillinggirl88 said:


> Carrying my brand new Saffiano Borough in Brindle - from last week's FOS.  I think this is the fastest I have ever cut tags!  I think it helped since it is raining a lot here today!



This is gorgeous and classy


----------



## _purseaddict_

shillinggirl88 said:


> Carrying my brand new Saffiano Borough in Brindle - from last week's FOS.  I think this is the fastest I have ever cut tags!  I think it helped since it is raining a lot here today!




Hello, that is a nice bag. I have the mini but curious about this size. can size a4 paper fit inside?


----------



## jul1216

http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...olor=LIBLK&src=googleshopping&cid=S_GPLA37142


This is great, anyone have this bag?  I keep important folders for meetings in here.


----------



## Redhead124

lurkernomore said:


> love this color on Phoebe!



Thanks!  She's my enduring fave!


----------



## Redhead124

Alesa said:


> I love this bag! I must pull mine out soon.



Yes I resurrected her after a long hiatus and now I feel complete!


----------



## gr8onteej

lurkernomore said:


> This is gorgeous!




Thank you.


----------



## Coconut lover

shillinggirl88 said:


> Carrying my brand new Saffiano Borough in Brindle - from last week's FOS.  I think this is the fastest I have ever cut tags!  I think it helped since it is raining a lot here today!



Congrats! Love the Borough so elegant   Glad you got a good one!


----------



## gr8onteej

Back in my bucket


----------



## Esquared72

Signature Edie [emoji7]
View attachment 3171736


----------



## MKB0925

eehlers said:


> Signature Edie [emoji7]
> View attachment 3171736




Very pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Caroline


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> Back in my bucket
> View attachment 3171729



what a lovely bucket it is!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline



Such a pretty color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> what a lovely bucket it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty color!


 


Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Signature Edie [emoji7]
> View attachment 3171736



Edie are such great bags, love the tassel addition.


----------



## Molls

I have this swagger as well and [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; it!!! Yesterday I just got the rivet cross body bag! These are most first two coach purchases in years and I'm so happy with them!

This is in response to the black rivet swagger post which, somehow, I'm not responding to directly!


----------



## Alesa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline


Beautiful! Lovely Fall tablescape!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alesa said:


> Beautiful! Lovely Fall tablescape!


 
Thank you A!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline


 
Lovely Caroline for fall....or are we getting close to winter???


----------



## shillinggirl88

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello, that is a nice bag. I have the mini but curious about this size. can size a4 paper fit inside?




Thanks!  I will check and update you!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Coconut lover said:


> Congrats! Love the Borough so elegant   Glad you got a good one!




Thanks!  I am glad I got a good one...so happy to have a saffiano bag now.  It has been raining for the last two days!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely Caroline for fall....or are we getting close to winter???


 
Thanks - not yet..


----------



## pbmuffin

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline



OMG this is gorgeous!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pbmuffin said:


> OMG this is gorgeous!!


 
Thank you!! She is my 2nd fav Caroline


----------



## pbmuffin

My new-to-me oxblood med borough, and my brand new Kenna booties!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pbmuffin said:


> My new-to-me oxblood med borough, and my brand new Kenna booties!
> 
> View attachment 3171872


 
LOOKS GREAT
and I love love the hair


----------



## gr8onteej

HesitantShopper said:


> what a lovely bucket it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty color!




Thank you!


----------



## KSuzuki

pbmuffin said:


> My new-to-me oxblood med borough, and my brand new Kenna booties!
> 
> View attachment 3171872



Gorgeous! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## pbnjam

pbmuffin said:


> My new-to-me oxblood med borough, and my brand new Kenna booties!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171872




I had this at one point. Still love it! Looks gorgeous on you. 

I'm carrying another B today. (Not the best lighting)


----------



## Iamminda

Ginger/black rip and repair making it's debut during the Halloween weekend.


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Ginger/black rip and repair making it's debut during the Halloween weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3171963




I really like that rip and repair detail. Love the colors on this bag. It's perfect for Halloween and the fall season! [emoji316][emoji260][emoji2]


----------



## carterazo

I knew Ms. B could handle (what started out as) a rainy day. Now she's basking in sunshine.  Love her!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbmuffin said:


> My new-to-me oxblood med borough, and my brand new Kenna booties!
> 
> View attachment 3171872



Both look great! love the hair.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> I had this at one point. Still love it! Looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> I'm carrying another B today. (Not the best lighting)
> View attachment 3171917




Looks great with the grommets! and the cuppie cake looks yummy. 


Iamminda said:


> Ginger/black rip and repair making it's debut during the Halloween weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3171963



Perfect Halloween colors and style!



carterazo said:


> I knew Ms. B could handle (what started out as) a rainy day. Now she's basking in sunshine.  Love her!



Fabulous color!


----------



## Iamminda

pbmuffin said:


> My new-to-me oxblood med borough, and my brand new Kenna booties!
> 
> View attachment 3171872





pbnjam said:


> I had this at one point. Still love it! Looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> I'm carrying another B today. (Not the best lighting)
> View attachment 3171917





carterazo said:


> I knew Ms. B could handle (what started out as) a rainy day. Now she's basking in sunshine.  Love her!



I love all your beautiful boroughs, ladies!


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Perfect Halloween colors and style!
> !



Thanks.


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> Ginger/black rip and repair making it's debut during the Halloween weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3171963




Very nice!


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great with the grommets! and the cuppie cake looks yummy.
> 
> 
> Perfect Halloween colors and style!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous color!





Iamminda said:


> I love all your beautiful boroughs, ladies!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> Very nice!



Thanks!


----------



## pbmuffin

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOOKS GREAT
> and I love love the hair





KSuzuki said:


> Gorgeous! Love the whole outfit!





pbnjam said:


> I had this at one point. Still love it! Looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> I'm carrying another B today. (Not the best lighting)
> View attachment 3171917





Iamminda said:


> I love all your beautiful boroughs, ladies!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## shillinggirl88

pbmuffin said:


> My new-to-me oxblood med borough, and my brand new Kenna booties!
> 
> View attachment 3171872



Looks gorgeous! Enjoy her.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Ginger/black rip and repair making it's debut during the Halloween weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3171963




Still lusting after this bag in black/white...love it!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Still lusting after this bag in black/white...love it!



Thanks -- I remember you looked tres chic in your mod shots


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Thanks -- I remember you looked tres chic in your mod shots




Haha, thanks enabler [emoji6]


----------



## Elsee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline



Love, love, love, love, love
this Caroline!!!




pbmuffin said:


> My new-to-me oxblood med borough, and my brand new Kenna booties!
> 
> View attachment 3171872




The borough is a beauty and you look fabulous!!




pbnjam said:


> I had this at one point. Still love it! Looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> I'm carrying another B today. (Not the best lighting)
> View attachment 3171917




Love this Borough -- and everything looks so well-coordinated with it!




Iamminda said:


> Ginger/black rip and repair making it's debut during the Halloween weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3171963



That's such a great bag!  And perfect for Halloween!




carterazo said:


> I knew Ms. B could handle (what started out as) a rainy day. Now she's basking in sunshine.  Love her!



She's a beauty!


----------



## Elsee

Tall Tatum at work today!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Elsee said:


> Tall Tatum at work today!




Love it!!!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thanks!  The color is so much brighter in person!


----------



## carterazo

Elsee said:


> She's a beauty!



Thanks!


----------



## xeyes

After seeing all those lovely Boroughs yesterday, I knew that this lady had to come out to play - and here she is. 28160 pebbled medium Borough in black/gold. Just the thing for casual Fridays - looks great with everything, and no problems with dye transfer from jeans!


----------



## amvaldez18

Headed out to get my nails done in my Siggy Cooper! Love these colors for fall!


----------



## pbnjam

amvaldez18 said:


> Headed out to get my nails done in my Siggy Cooper! Love these colors for fall!



Looks great on you! Love the shape on Cooper.



xeyes said:


> After seeing all those lovely Boroughs yesterday, I knew that this lady had to come out to play - and here she is. 28160 pebbled medium Borough in black/gold. Just the thing for casual Fridays - looks great with everything, and no problems with dye transfer from jeans!




Gorgeous! Agree that it looks great dressy or casual.


Elsee said:


> Tall Tatum at work today!



Beautiful! Love the leather on this.


----------



## CoachMaven

My slouchy baby- Rhyder 33


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Elsee said:


> Love, love, love, love, love
> this Caroline!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The borough is a beauty and you look fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this Borough -- and everything looks so well-coordinated with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's such a great bag!  And perfect for Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Elsee said:


> Tall Tatum at work today!


Pruddy. Bag twins


----------



## Iamminda

Elsee said:


> That's such a great bag!  And perfect for Halloween!
> 
> !



Thanks!  I like the feather and gunmetal whipstitching on your Tatum tote.


----------



## amvaldez18

pbnjam said:


> Looks great on you! Love the shape on Cooper.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I love Coopers too. I have two, wish I had more!


----------



## xeyes

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3172687
> 
> 
> My slouchy baby- Rhyder 33



Twins! Isn't she gorgeous!


----------



## ilikesunshine

pbnjam said:


> I had this at one point. Still love it! Looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> I'm carrying another B today. (Not the best lighting)
> View attachment 3171917



So glad I have this bag because I'd be super jealous...it's such a great looking bag 


Iamminda said:


> Ginger/black rip and repair making it's debut during the Halloween weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3171963





carterazo said:


> I knew Ms. B could handle (what started out as) a rainy day. Now she's basking in sunshine.  Love her!





Elsee said:


> Tall Tatum at work today!





xeyes said:


> After seeing all those lovely Boroughs yesterday, I knew that this lady had to come out to play - and here she is. 28160 pebbled medium Borough in black/gold. Just the thing for casual Fridays - looks great with everything, and no problems with dye transfer from jeans!





amvaldez18 said:


> Headed out to get my nails done in my Siggy Cooper! Love these colors for fall!



Gorgeous bags Ladies!


----------



## gr8onteej

frivofrugalista said:


> Still lusting after this bag in black/white...love it!




Me too, even more so since I've seen it IRL.


----------



## eleanors36

Happy Halloween from Bella to TPF folks!  Oh and my bag for today!


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Ginger/black rip and repair making it's debut during the Halloween weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3171963



Gorgeous!  



Elsee said:


> Tall Tatum at work today!



Such a lovely tote!



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3172687
> 
> 
> My slouchy baby- Rhyder 33



Pretty Rhyder!


----------



## eleanors36

pbmuffin said:


> My new-to-me oxblood med borough, and my brand new Kenna booties!
> 
> View attachment 3171872



Love the look and your hair!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline



Ahh, sweet Caroline!


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> Me too, even more so since I've seen it IRL.




I hope you get it!


----------



## Mariquel

pbmuffin said:


> My new-to-me oxblood med borough, and my brand new Kenna booties!
> 
> View attachment 3171872



You look adorable!


----------



## Mariquel

eleanors36 said:


> Happy Halloween from Bella to TPF folks!  Oh and my bag for today!



Ok, Bella wins it for Halloween cuteness!   Your bag is nice too.


----------



## Mariquel

pbnjam said:


> I had this at one point. Still love it! Looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> I'm carrying another B today. (Not the best lighting)
> View attachment 3171917





Iamminda said:


> Ginger/black rip and repair making it's debut during the Halloween weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3171963



Lovin' the Fall/Halloween feel of the bags!


----------



## ZSP

eleanors36 said:


> Happy Halloween from Bella to TPF folks!  Oh and my bag for today!




Nice bag but your Bella wins today.  She's gorgeous!


----------



## GA Peach

eleanors36 said:


> Happy Halloween from Bella to TPF folks!  Oh and my bag for today!


 
Nice bag and Bella looks so happy!  She's a lucky puppy.


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Happy Halloween from Bella to TPF folks!  Oh and my bag for today!



Love these pics -- cute bag and even cuter Bella.


----------



## Iamminda

ilikesunshine said:


> Gorgeous bags Ladies!





eleanors36 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> !





Mariquel said:


> Lovin' the Fall/Halloween feel of the bags!



Thanks!


----------



## shillinggirl88

eleanors36 said:


> Happy Halloween from Bella to TPF folks!  Oh and my bag for today!


 


Oh my gosh!  What a cute dog!!?!?!


----------



## eleanors36

frivofrugalista said:


> Still lusting after this bag in black/white...love it!



I hear you!  Thought about it during Bloomies F and Family, but it disappeared.  Sorry I missed the Colorblock Rhyder day.  I was sick and stayed home.


----------



## eleanors36

Mariquel said:


> Ok, Bella wins it for Halloween cuteness!   Your bag is nice too.





ZSP said:


> Nice bag but your Bella wins today.  She's gorgeous!





GA Peach said:


> Nice bag and Bella looks so happy!  She's a lucky puppy.





Iamminda said:


> Love these pics -- cute bag and even cuter Bella.





shillinggirl88 said:


> Oh my gosh!  What a cute dog!!?!?!



Thanks, everyone!  She's wonderful and a very busy little girl.


----------



## dwebb

Rip and Repair Tote


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> Happy Halloween from Bella to TPF folks!  Oh and my bag for today!



Great bag and what a cute pup!


----------



## soccergirly87

Mini Bleecker duffle in saffron, at a high school football game


----------



## grannytoabbi

My Blake bag.


----------



## Elsee

frivofrugalista said:


> Love it!!!



Thank you!



pbnjam said:


> Beautiful! Love the leather on this.



Thanks, I do too!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pruddy. Bag twins



Yay twins!!


----------



## Elsee

Iamminda said:


> Thanks!  I like the feather and gunmetal whipstitching on your Tatum tote.



Thanks!! I love those details too!



ilikesunshine said:


> So glad I have this bag because I'd be super jealous...it's such a great looking bag
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bags Ladies!



Thank you!



eleanors36 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Such a lovely tote!
> 
> Pretty Rhyder!



Thank you!


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> Ginger/black rip and repair making it's debut during the Halloween weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3171963


Hey! You kept her! How do you like it? I'm thinking of moving into my b/w soon...Happy Halloween!


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Hey! You kept her! How do you like it? I'm thinking of moving into my b/w soon...Happy Halloween!



Hi T!  Yep, decided to keep it. I like it quite a bit. Wish it were a tad bit bigger -- am considering a b/w one (lol).  When are you going to use your b/w one?  Have a great Halloween weekend


----------



## Little_K

I'm using a black Annabelle with a orange feather and my mom (momtok) is using an orange Ruby with a black feather. We'll be going out on Halloween cause it's my mom's birthday &#127873;


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> Great bag and what a cute pup!


Thanks, HS!



soccergirly87 said:


> Mini Bleecker duffle in saffron, at a high school football game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173330




Look at how pretty she is!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Little_K said:


> I'm using a black Annabelle with a orange feather and my mom (momtok) is using an orange Ruby with a black feather. We'll be going out on Halloween cause it's my mom's birthday &#127873;



Cute combos!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love the color striping, adds a little something extra.


----------



## HesitantShopper

grannytoabbi said:


> My Blake bag.



Great color! Looks like it's comfy to carry as well.


----------



## grannytoabbi

HesitantShopper said:


> Great color! Looks like it's comfy to carry as well.


 
Thank you, it is very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Alesa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Nice! I have not seen this color combination before. She looks great!


----------



## aundria17

Just arrived oil slick tote. Cut tags and carrying today. I love it.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

shopping with my ocelot phoebe


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




I love this bag! So pretty!


----------



## MKB0925

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3174029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopping with my ocelot phoebe




Pretty...you can never go wrong with a Phoebe ...imo [emoji3]


----------



## MKB0925

aundria17 said:


> Just arrived oil slick tote. Cut tags and carrying today. I love it.




Beautiful bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eleanors36 said:


> Happy Halloween from Bella to TPF folks!  Oh and my bag for today!



I love your bag...but Bella...she takes the cake! Adooorable!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love this color combo!


----------



## Iamminda

Little_K said:


> I'm using a black Annabelle with a orange feather and my mom (momtok) is using an orange Ruby with a black feather. We'll be going out on Halloween cause it's my mom's birthday &#127873;



Cute duo!   Enjoy Halloween -- hope you are doing something special for mom's bd.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

aundria17 said:


> Just arrived oil slick tote. Cut tags and carrying today. I love it.



Nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3174029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopping with my ocelot phoebe



Love Phoebe!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Cute combos!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color striping, adds a little something extra.



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alesa said:


> Nice! I have not seen this color combination before. She looks great!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MKB0925 said:


> I love this bag! So pretty!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Love this color combo!



Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

Not a bag, but used my peanut wristlet today.


----------



## HesitantShopper

aundria17 said:


> Just arrived oil slick tote. Cut tags and carrying today. I love it.



Definitely a fun bag! 



leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3174029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopping with my ocelot phoebe



Can't go wrong with a Phoebe!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



That's a beautiful one!



aundria17 said:


> Just arrived oil slick tote. Cut tags and carrying today. I love it.



Looks great!



leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3174029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopping with my ocelot phoebe



Love the Phoebe!  



BeachBagGal said:


> I love your bag...but Bella...she takes the cake! Adooorable!



Thank you, BBG!


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> Not a bag, but used my peanut wristlet today.
> 
> View attachment 3174405



Yes!  Wonderful to see it out!


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Not a bag, but used my peanut wristlet today.
> 
> View attachment 3174405



So cute!


----------



## CatePNW

Metallic Crosby today with her new pom pom charm!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



My Borough HG, but in a smaller size.


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> Not a bag, but used my peanut wristlet today.
> 
> View attachment 3174405



What a sweet combo!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> Yes!  Wonderful to see it out!





Iamminda said:


> So cute!



Thank you both! it was fun to use it again.. i still love that turnlock have that mastered down to one hand lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

CatePNW said:


> Metallic Crosby today with her new pom pom charm!
> 
> View attachment 3174480



Oh how pretty! especially with the Holidays upcoming. LOVE your poofy! i want a poofy but am still waffling on them.


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> What a sweet combo!



Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

CatePNW said:


> Metallic Crosby today with her new pom pom charm!
> 
> View attachment 3174480


 Very pretty! Cute pom pom. 


HesitantShopper said:


> Not a bag, but used my peanut wristlet today.
> 
> View attachment 3174405


 Love this combo. LOVE it!


----------



## pbnjam

Little_K said:


> I'm using a black Annabelle with a orange feather and my mom (momtok) is using an orange Ruby with a black feather. We'll be going out on Halloween cause it's my mom's birthday &#127873;


 Love this picture! Very nice feather pairing. Hope you both had a fun celebration. 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Love bar stripe. Just gorgeous!


aundria17 said:


> Just arrived oil slick tote. Cut tags and carrying today. I love it.


 Very pretty! I'm mesmerized by the colors. 


leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3174029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopping with my ocelot phoebe


 Always adore ocelot prints!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I am sure they will show up


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> hurray! new thread
> my tatum whipstitch tote in teal doing some 4th of July shopping


Prettty


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## OllieO

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




That's so pretty!  Is she a Lilly?


----------



## Coach Queen 50

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Little_K said:


> I'm using a black Annabelle with a orange feather and my mom (momtok) is using an orange Ruby with a black feather. We'll be going out on Halloween cause it's my mom's birthday &#127873;



Super cute duo...love it! Happy b-day! I hope you all had a fun time!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




I could look at this all day!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



this bag is depends worthy



aundria17 said:


> Just arrived oil slick tote. Cut tags and carrying today. I love it.


very cool tote - we can never have enough totes!



leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3174029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopping with my ocelot phoebe



Phoebe is a great shopping companion - hope you found some goodies!


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> Not a bag, but used my peanut wristlet today.
> 
> View attachment 3174405



I love wristlets - and this one is awesome!



CatePNW said:


> Metallic Crosby today with her new pom pom charm!
> 
> View attachment 3174480


Fun bag! Is that the MK pompom? I checked at the outlet store yesterday hoping to find one, but they didn't have any.


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



what a weekend you are having!


----------



## lurkernomore

I normally switch out bags on the weekend, but I just can't switch out of oxblood Nomad - and I found a bag yesterday I have been hunting for..still can't switch


----------



## CatePNW

lurkernomore said:


> I love wristlets - and this one is awesome!
> 
> 
> Fun bag! Is that the MK pompom? I checked at the outlet store yesterday hoping to find one, but they didn't have any.



The pom is Macy's INC brand.  I ordered it online without ever seeing it in the store and it's pretty nice.  Here's the link and a pic of how it comes in the box.  The trigger snap is not large and won't fit on some hardware, but I think I can make it work on most bags.

INC Faux Fur Keychain (link)


----------



## lurkernomore

CatePNW said:


> The pom is Macy's INC brand.  I ordered it online without ever seeing it in the store and it's pretty nice.  Here's the link and a pic of how it comes in the box.  The trigger snap is not large and won't fit on some hardware, but I think I can make it work on most bags.
> 
> INC Faux Fur Keychain (link)
> 
> View attachment 3175076



Oh no...I think I will get both in case I need an extra Christmas gift - and it would almost be free with thanks for sharing


----------



## lurkernomore

CatePNW said:


> The pom is Macy's INC brand.  I ordered it online without ever seeing it in the store and it's pretty nice.  Here's the link and a pic of how it comes in the box.  The trigger snap is not large and won't fit on some hardware, but I think I can make it work on most bags.
> 
> INC Faux Fur Keychain (link)
> 
> View attachment 3175076





lurkernomore said:


> Oh no...I think I will get both in case I need an extra Christmas gift - and it would almost be free with thanks for sharing


I just ordered both and I got free giftsI added a few more things (Gifts and for me) to get free shipping - and my butt never left the sofa thanks for enabling!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> I normally switch out bags on the weekend, but I just can't switch out of oxblood Nomad - and I found a bag yesterday I have been hunting for..still can't switch



LOL! well the oxblood is gorgeous for the fall/winter season. um, you held back what did you find??


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Love this combo. LOVE it!



Thank you!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Lovely bag & color!



lurkernomore said:


> I love wristlets - and this one is awesome!
> 
> 
> .



Thanks, i am pretty fond of it too lol


----------



## CatePNW

lurkernomore said:


> I just ordered both and I got free giftsI added a few more things (Gifts and for me) to get free shipping - and my butt never left the sofa thanks for enabling!



Oh yeah, I got gifts too!  I got a large gift bag, it's white and comes with red tissue and sort of shaped like a winged satchel.  I also got a mirror compact, it's silver with a pink butterfly on the top.  That will be a stocking stuffer for someone.


----------



## carterazo

Rambler in Carnelian


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Rambler in Carnelian



Very nice and wonderful color too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Coach Queen 50 said:


> Gorgeous!


Hey hey hey. Thanks stranger&#128521;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OllieO said:


> That's so pretty!  Is she a Lilly?





gr8onteej said:


> I could look at this all day!





lurkernomore said:


> what a weekend you are having!



Thanks ladies


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely bag & color!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, i am pretty fond of it too lol


Thank you


----------



## Mariquel

Little_K said:


> I'm using a black Annabelle with a orange feather and my mom (momtok) is using an orange Ruby with a black feather. We'll be going out on Halloween cause it's my mom's birthday &#127873;



Very cute bags and mod shots!  Hope you and your mom enjoyed yourselves!


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm not sure when I'll transfer out of this one. I love it too much....[emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm not sure when I'll transfer out of this one. I love it too much....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3175762



Woo-hoo,  this color is amazing and perfect for the season.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Woo-hoo,  this color is amazing and perfect for the season.



Thank you. This is the most accurate color pic that I could capture. I took a lot of pics trying....


----------



## aundria17

Hologram tote today


----------



## Mariquel

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm not sure when I'll transfer out of this one. I love it too much....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3175762





aundria17 said:


> Hologram tote today



I could wear either of these two bags 'til the end of the year!  They're gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm not sure when I'll transfer out of this one. I love it too much....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3175762



Love the color, and of coarse great bag~


----------



## HesitantShopper

aundria17 said:


> Hologram tote today



so cool how it looks differently colored depending on the lighting and angle.


----------



## carterazo

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm not sure when I'll transfer out of this one. I love it too much....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3175762



And who can blame you?  
That's one gorgeous bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariquel said:


> I could wear either of these two bags 'til the end of the year!  They're gorgeous!







carterazo said:


> And who can blame you?
> That's one gorgeous bag!




Thanks!!! I'm enjoying this bag so much that I'm considering purging my collection....[emoji16]


----------



## ilikesunshine

CatePNW said:


> Metallic Crosby today with her new pom pom charm!
> 
> View attachment 3174480



Love it!



keishapie1973 said:


> I'm not sure when I'll transfer out of this one. I love it too much....[emoji7]
> 
> I LOVE this color green...very nice!
> 
> View attachment 3175762





aundria17 said:


> Hologram tote today



I like the Hologram, enjoy!


----------



## ilikesunshine

lurkernomore said:


> I just ordered both and I got free giftsI added a few more things (Gifts and for me) to get free shipping - and my butt never left the sofa thanks for enabling!



Free? who said Free? What's free?


----------



## ilikesunshine

lurkernomore said:


> I normally switch out bags on the weekend, but I just can't switch out of oxblood Nomad - and I found a bag yesterday I have been hunting for..still can't switch



What did you get????


----------



## pbmuffin

lurkernomore said:


> I normally switch out bags on the weekend, but I just can't switch out of oxblood Nomad - and I found a bag yesterday I have been hunting for..still can't switch



Gorgeous! I love oxblood and the leather on the nomads is so sumptuous. I'm totally itching for one!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Caroline


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline



Classic!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Classic!


 Thank you


----------



## keishapie1973

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline



Very pretty!!! Love the color....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!! Love the color....


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Caspin22

Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal on her maiden voyage today at work. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## purslv

This is beautiful!


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline





Canderson22 said:


> Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal on her maiden voyage today at work. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3176698



Love'em!


----------



## momtok

Canderson22 said:


> Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal on her maiden voyage today at work. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3176698



I love that color.  I'll say it again --- Coach does blues so well, especially medium to dark blues.  So rich in color.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Canderson22 said:


> Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal on her maiden voyage today at work. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3176698




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Elsee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline



She's a beauty!!



Canderson22 said:


> Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal on her maiden voyage today at work. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3176698



Love Tatum Tote and the color is gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Elsee said:


> She's a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love Tatum Tote and the color is gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## Elsee

This bronze beauty came with me to work today:


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> LOL! well the oxblood is gorgeous for the fall/winter season. um, you held back what did you find??



Hi - I posted in the mini-reveal thread -l finally found my turnlock tie tote in saddle!



CatePNW said:


> Oh yeah, I got gifts too!  I got a large gift bag, it's white and comes with red tissue and sort of shaped like a winged satchel.  I also got a mirror compact, it's silver with a pink butterfly on the top.  That will be a stocking stuffer for someone.


I can't wait to get everything! Thanks again!


----------



## lurkernomore

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm not sure when I'll transfer out of this one. I love it too much....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3175762



sigh...so pretty - I wouldn't want to change out either!


----------



## lurkernomore

aundria17 said:


> Hologram tote today



saw your reveal thread - great bag - and it is a really unique tote!


----------



## lurkernomore

ilikesunshine said:


> Free? who said Free? What's free?



Macy's is offering free gifts with their INC fur key charms



ilikesunshine said:


> What did you get????


I finally scored my turnlock tie tote in saddle - and only $142! Happy dance!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Caroline



the teal could be my favorite Caroline!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Elsee said:


> This bronze beauty came with me to work today:
> 
> View attachment 3176994


Pruddy. Bag twins


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> the teal could be my favorite Caroline!


Thanks L


----------



## lurkernomore

Elsee said:


> This bronze beauty came with me to work today:
> 
> View attachment 3176994



Gorgeous - I am always amazed how versatile this bag looks - chic, bada**, cool, fun - it is the whole package!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> Hi - I posted in the mini-reveal thread -l finally found my turnlock tie tote in saddle!
> 
> 
> !



Ah, okay off to look!


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> Ah, okay off to look!



I also discovered that Tory Burch offers in store promotions at their outlets - I could be in big trouble if it wasn't an hours drive!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caroline


----------



## keishapie1973

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Caroline



This is so pretty.....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

keishapie1973 said:


> This is so pretty.....


Thank you


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Caroline



Nice!  Another Caroline!


----------



## eleanors36

Canderson22 said:


> Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal on her maiden voyage today at work. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3176698



I loooove this tote--have it in black and coral.  The teal is lovely!



Elsee said:


> This bronze beauty came with me to work today:
> 
> View attachment 3176994



Pretty Rhyder!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Nice!  Another Caroline!


 
Thanks E..you know I love her


----------



## MKB0925

Taxi Tote in saddle


----------



## ilikesunshine

lurkernomore said:


> Macy's is offering free gifts with their INC fur key charms
> 
> 
> I finally scored my turnlock tie tote in saddle - and only $142! Happy dance!



I see the free gifts now...I needed to add 2 INC items to my cart.  Congrats on the Turnlock Tote!  Can't wait to see a pic/reveal.


----------



## westvillage

Miniduffle in saddle. I'm 5'3 ... not so tall ... but still the angle of the bag makes it look like a bigger duffle. Sorry for the oversized shot.


----------



## carterazo

Not really cheatin...  (I loooove this color. )


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Not really cheatin...  (I loooove this color. )



Yummmmmmie


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Not really cheatin...  (I loooove this color. )



So darn pretty!


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Caroline



Gorgeous bag...love the color and the detail!!!


----------



## kidashtuck

carterazo said:


> Not really cheatin...  (I loooove this color. )




What is this?


----------



## Elsee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pruddy. Bag twins



Twins again!!!! Love it!!



lurkernomore said:


> Gorgeous - I am always amazed how versatile this bag looks - chic, bada**, cool, fun - it is the whole package!



Thanks! You're right. I didn't realize just how versatile it would be when I bought it. But, it really works with anything.



eleanors36 said:


> I loooove this tote--have it in black and coral.  The teal is lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty Rhyder!



Thank you!


----------



## Elsee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Caroline



I'm soooo in love with this Caroline! It's on my list of bags that I NEED.



MKB0925 said:


> Taxi Tote in saddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177495



Very pretty!



westvillage said:


> Miniduffle in saddle. I'm 5'3 ... not so tall ... but still the angle of the bag makes it look like a bigger duffle. Sorry for the oversized shot.



Looks great on you!



carterazo said:


> Not really cheatin...  (I loooove this color. )



Beeeautiful!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag...love the color and the detail!!!


Thank you


----------



## ZSP

westvillage said:


> Miniduffle in saddle. I'm 5'3 ... not so tall ... but still the angle of the bag makes it look like a bigger duffle. Sorry for the oversized shot.



I've had mine for several months and have yet to wear it...it just feels too small.  I'm the same height to you and yes, your mod shot does make it look like a bigger duffle.  Maybe I just need to get it out and give it a try.  

Thanks...you've inspired me!  Yours looks great on you.

Beautiful bags ladies!  All of them.


----------



## xianni

carterazo said:


> Not really cheatin...  (I loooove this color. )


Which brand and bag name is it? I like this green!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yummmmmmie



Thanks! 







Iamminda said:


> So darn pretty!




Thank you! 






kidashtuck said:


> What is this?




Reed krakoff hobo






Elsee said:


> Beeeautiful!!




Thank you! 






xianni said:


> Which brand and bag name is it? I like this green!



It's Reed  Krakoff hobo in peridot green.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Frame Swagger


----------



## aundria17

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Frame Swagger



Love


----------



## crazyforcoach09

aundria17 said:


> Love


 


Thank you !! she is HEAVY!!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Frame Swagger





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you !! she is HEAVY!!!!!



Wonderful color and a unique twist on swagger.. i have no doubt that extra structure adds some bulk. Definitely not a long day of shopping bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Wonderful color and a unique twist on swagger.. i have no doubt that extra structure adds some bulk. Definitely not a long day of shopping bag.


 
thanks - nope - not a shopping day bag


----------



## keishapie1973

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Frame Swagger




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


 


Thanks K


----------



## Sarah03

Light Blue Dakotah


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Frame Swagger



Stunning!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Frame Swagger





Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3178515
> 
> Light Blue Dakotah



Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Stunning!


 
Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3178515
> 
> Light Blue Dakotah



Such a lovely color!


----------



## amvaldez18

Cora today! Excuse the work bathroom picture.


----------



## dhampson

I'm carrying my recent outlet purchase.  It is the Pop Up large wristlet.  It comes with the bigger black pouch.  The smaller black pouch was an additional purchase.  The card case is from Hammer Anvil and is RFID protected.  The wristlet will also easily hold my iPhone 6, which is taking the photo.  A lipstick can also be held.  It barely fits on my shoulder and will fall off easily, but very easy and light to carry.  Loving it!


----------



## dhampson

amvaldez18 said:


> Cora today! Excuse the work bathroom picture.


I've seen that bag out and about and it looks so cute.  I likey.


----------



## MsBaggins

A favorite of mine..


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3178515
> 
> Light Blue Dakotah


Beautiful blue! I just love this stye. 


amvaldez18 said:


> Cora today! Excuse the work bathroom picture.


Looking good! I like this signature C print, very classy. 


dhampson said:


> I'm carrying my recent outlet purchase.  It is the Pop Up large wristlet.  It comes with the bigger black pouch.  The smaller black pouch was an additional purchase.  The card case is from Hammer Anvil and is RFID protected.  The wristlet will also easily hold my iPhone 6, which is taking the photo.  A lipstick can also be held.  It barely fits on my shoulder and will fall off easily, but very easy and light to carry.  Loving it!


Nice wristlet! Looks very handy and spacious. 


MsBaggins said:


> A favorite of mine..


Gorgeous leather!


----------



## HesitantShopper

amvaldez18 said:


> Cora today! Excuse the work bathroom picture.



Looks great!



dhampson said:


> I'm carrying my recent outlet purchase.  It is the Pop Up large wristlet.  It comes with the bigger black pouch.  The smaller black pouch was an additional purchase.  The card case is from Hammer Anvil and is RFID protected.  The wristlet will also easily hold my iPhone 6, which is taking the photo.  A lipstick can also be held.  It barely fits on my shoulder and will fall off easily, but very easy and light to carry.  Loving it!



what a handy set-up.. i love wristlets that are large.. i actually used to carry a poppy one and only it lol



MsBaggins said:


> A favorite of mine..



Lovely! the leather on these is divine.


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Frame Swagger



very cool bag!


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3178515
> 
> Light Blue Dakotah



love the color/bag combo!



amvaldez18 said:


> Cora today! Excuse the work bathroom picture.



Cora is a great bag - and we don't care where you take the pictures - we just want to see the bags!



dhampson said:


> I'm carrying my recent outlet purchase.  It is the Pop Up large wristlet.  It comes with the bigger black pouch.  The smaller black pouch was an additional purchase.  The card case is from Hammer Anvil and is RFID protected.  The wristlet will also easily hold my iPhone 6, which is taking the photo.  A lipstick can also be held.  It barely fits on my shoulder and will fall off easily, but very easy and light to carry.  Loving it!



I use wristlets in my work bag all of the time - you can't beat how convenient they are!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> very cool bag!


Thanks L


----------



## amvaldez18

dhampson said:


> I've seen that bag out and about and it looks so cute.  I likey.



Thank you! I love the color combo. I wish they still had it in other styles. 






HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great



Thank you!




pbnjam said:


> Looking good! I like this signature C print, very classy.



Thank you!






lurkernomore said:


> Cora is a great bag - and we don't care where you take the pictures - we just want to see the bags!



I love the Cora! I have 2!


----------



## keishapie1973

MsBaggins said:


> A favorite of mine..



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Bam! Love that green mama!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Bam! Love that green mama!



Thanks Mama BBG


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




Love love love this!!!  She's gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Love love love this!!!  She's gorgeous!



Thanks S!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oxblood Edie 31.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Oxblood Edie 31.



Oooo pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love this green!  



MiaBorsa said:


> Oxblood Edie 31.



Beautiful set!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Love!!


Thanks MB


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Love this green!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful set!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Oxblood Edie 31.



Lovely


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



just looks fun to carry - hope it is!


----------



## lurkernomore

MiaBorsa said:


> Oxblood Edie 31.





OMG - my heart just skipped a beat      - i swear


----------



## lurkernomore

I have broken a personal record. I have not carried a bag longer than a week since 2009...and I have been carrying oxblood Nomad for two weeks straight - I cannot change out of this bag. I get compliments everywhere I go, but I just like looking at and touching her. I might need a navy Nomad in my life...


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Oxblood Edie 31.




She is gorgeous!


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa said:


> Oxblood Edie 31.



Love it!


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> I have broken a personal record. I have not carried a bag longer than a week since 2009...and I have been carrying oxblood Nomad for two weeks straight - I cannot change out of this bag. I get compliments everywhere I go, but I just like looking at and touching her. I might need a navy Nomad in my life...



That is pretty!  Two weeks is a long time--you must really like this bag (don't blame you though).


----------



## MsBaggins

lurkernomore said:


> I have broken a personal record. I have not carried a bag longer than a week since 2009...and I have been carrying oxblood Nomad for two weeks straight - I cannot change out of this bag. I get compliments everywhere I go, but I just like looking at and touching her. I might need a navy Nomad in my life...



I did the same with both Black and Butterscotch.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo pretty!





Iamminda said:


> Love this green!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful set!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovely





lurkernomore said:


> OMG - my heart just skipped a beat      - i swear





MKB0925 said:


> She is gorgeous!





MsBaggins said:


> Love it!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## shillinggirl88

lurkernomore said:


> I have broken a personal record. I have not carried a bag longer than a week since 2009...and I have been carrying oxblood Nomad for two weeks straight - I cannot change out of this bag. I get compliments everywhere I go, but I just like looking at and touching her. I might need a navy Nomad in my life...



She is a beauty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> just looks fun to carry - hope it is!


Thanks L


----------



## quinna

Today's Swag


----------



## quinna

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love! Today's the first outing for mine.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Black Dakotah today...


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> I have broken a personal record. I have not carried a bag longer than a week since 2009...and I have been carrying oxblood Nomad for two weeks straight - I cannot change out of this bag. I get compliments everywhere I go, but I just like looking at and touching her. I might need a navy Nomad in my life...



LOL great bag! love that color. I have carried the same bag for 2yrs... i think it's about finding the right bag to be able to do that though. 



quinna said:


> Today's Swag



Awesome color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Black Dakotah today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181574



Great details to this bag!


MiaBorsa said:


> Oxblood Edie 31.



oh Edie really suits oxblood!


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> That is pretty!  Two weeks is a long time--you must really like this bag (don't blame you though).


thanks - she is pretty awesome!



MsBaggins said:


> I did the same with both Black and Butterscotch.....



yum...butterscotch...I am thinking about navy!



shillinggirl88 said:


> She is a beauty!



Thanks - she really is!


----------



## lurkernomore

quinna said:


> Today's Swag



such a fun color!



frivofrugalista said:


> Black Dakotah today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181574



the more I see this bag revealed - the more I really like her!



HesitantShopper said:


> LOL great bag! love that color. I have carried the same bag for 2yrs... i think it's about finding the right bag to be able to do that though.
> 
> before TPF, I always wore a bag to death....
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome color!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Today's Swag




Love this green!   



frivofrugalista said:


> Black Dakotah today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181574



Love this one!   Need to cut the tag off mine soon.


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> such a fun color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the more I see this bag revealed - the more I really like her!







Iamminda said:


> Love this green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one!   Need to cut the tag off mine soon.




Thanks all!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> Today's Swag


Love. Still using mine today


----------



## carterazo

Mickie in orange


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> mickie in orange


 cute


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Love it!


 Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange



Wonderful fall color!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Nice detailing with the exotic leather..


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Wonderful fall color!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice detailing with the exotic leather..


 
Thank you


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




Nice!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Nice!


 
Thanks G


----------



## ilikesunshine

Denim Edie tagging along...


----------



## Iamminda

ilikesunshine said:


> Denim Edie tagging along...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182509



That denim looks so pretty!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> cute






HesitantShopper said:


> Wonderful fall color!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks ladies.


----------



## amvaldez18

Still in my cora!


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange




Great color, love how it looks with the hardware


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!




Gorgeous!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Iamminda said:


> That denim looks so pretty!




Thank you...my first outing with her


----------



## carterazo

ilikesunshine said:


> Great color, love how it looks with the hardware



Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Pintuck Phoebe


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Pintuck Phoebe



How pretty offers a wonderful detailing to the fabulous Phoebe!


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Pintuck Phoebe




Love!  I have the carryall & the last time you posted this pic, I pulled her out to carry


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> How pretty offers a wonderful detailing to the fabulous Phoebe!



Thank you.  Yes, you're right!  







ilikesunshine said:


> Love!  I have the carryall & the last time you posted this pic, I pulled her out to carry



Glad to know I'm a good influence.


----------



## scoutmhen

amvaldez18 said:


> Still in my cora!




Love it and it looks great on you!


----------



## keishapie1973

carterazo said:


> Pintuck Phoebe



This is gorgeous!!! Love everything about it.....


----------



## carterazo

keishapie1973 said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Love everything about it.....



Thanks!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



gorgeous....so glad Coach is doing some navy!



ilikesunshine said:


> Denim Edie tagging along...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182509



love Edie!


----------



## lurkernomore

carterazo said:


> Pintuck Phoebe



Twins! Mine needs some love....


----------



## Caspin22

Lacquer Blue Phoebe today.


----------



## ilikesunshine

lurkernomore said:


> gorgeous....so glad Coach is doing some navy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love Edie!




Thank you


----------



## ilikesunshine

Canderson22 said:


> Lacquer Blue Phoebe today.
> 
> View attachment 3183893




Twins!  Such a great color & so soft...enjoy that beauty


----------



## soccergirly87

aundria17 said:


> Just arrived oil slick tote. Cut tags and carrying today. I love it.




LOVE this!


----------



## Sarah03

Teal Whiplash Tatum!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bronze Rhyder


----------



## Esquared72

Black Rhyder 33
View attachment 3184404


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Lacquer Blue Phoebe today.
> 
> View attachment 3183893



Great color!



Sarah03 said:


> Teal Whiplash Tatum!
> View attachment 3184379



Teal looks great on the Tatum!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bronze Rhyder



So nice and shimmery.... 


eehlers said:


> Black Rhyder 33
> View attachment 3184404



Can't beat classic black! great tassel too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

So nice and shimmery.... 

Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eehlers said:


> Black Rhyder 33
> View attachment 3184404


 


Don't you just love Rhyders


----------



## crazyforcoach09

sarah03 said:


> teal whiplash tatum!
> View attachment 3184379




love it


----------



## Esquared72

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Don't you just love Rhyders



I do - that soft, squishy leather is the bestest.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Sarah03 said:


> Teal Whiplash Tatum!
> View attachment 3184379




Yum!


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bronze Rhyder




Such a nice color!


----------



## ilikesunshine

eehlers said:


> Black Rhyder 33
> View attachment 3184404




Love black with gold hardware


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> Such a nice color!


 
Thanks - I think Brass needs to join the rest of my Rhyders


----------



## Caspin22

Sarah03 said:


> Teal Whiplash Tatum!
> View attachment 3184379




Twins!  Love!


----------



## westvillage

My littlest Toaster at work today, and a beautiful blue Whiplash Tatum on our favorite blog in the background.


----------



## HesitantShopper

westvillage said:


> My littlest Toaster at work today, and a beautiful blue Whiplash Tatum on our favorite blog in the background.



Super cute! love toaster bags.


----------



## westvillage

HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute! love toaster bags.



Thanks!  I feel like I'm in a children's book when I carry it.


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks - I think Brass needs to join the rest of my Rhyders




Uh-oh...I'll be waiting for the reveal [emoji6]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Teal Whiplash Tatum!
> View attachment 3184379



What a BEAUTY! I love these Tatums!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bronze Rhyder



Bronze beauty!!



eehlers said:


> Black Rhyder 33
> View attachment 3184404



Black Beauty!! 



westvillage said:


> My littlest Toaster at work today, and a beautiful blue Whiplash Tatum on our favorite blog in the background.



What a cutie!


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> My littlest Toaster at work today, and a beautiful blue Whiplash Tatum on our favorite blog in the background.



I like this bag.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

westvillage said:


> My littlest Toaster at work today, and a beautiful blue Whiplash Tatum on our favorite blog in the background.


So cute! Always loved this style!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Canderson22 said:


> Lacquer Blue Phoebe today.
> 
> View attachment 3183893


Gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Sarah03 said:


> Teal Whiplash Tatum!
> View attachment 3184379


Gorgeous color and style!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bronze Rhyder


Love that Rhyder C!


eehlers said:


> Black Rhyder 33
> View attachment 3184404



Another pretty Rhyder! Love it!, I only have the mini in coral(orange), but I love mine!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

New to me BV Phoebe! Bought her on Poshmark!


----------



## MsBaggins

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bronze Rhyder



I love this. Looking out for one..

Is it Rhyder Tuesday? Im still in my black 33


----------



## Iamminda

Thatsmypurse said:


> New to me BV Phoebe! Bought her on Poshmark!



bv is such a pretty color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MsBaggins said:


> I love this. Looking out for one..
> 
> Is it Rhyder Tuesday? Im still in my black 33


Thanks. Rhyder gals &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous color and style!
> 
> Love that Rhyder C!
> 
> 
> Another pretty Rhyder! Love it!, I only have the mini in coral(orange), but I love mine!


Thanks TP


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Bronze beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Black Beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a cutie!


Thanks BBG


----------



## Sarah03

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous color and style!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Rhyder C!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pretty Rhyder! Love it!, I only have the mini in coral(orange), but I love mine!



Thank you!



BeachBagGal said:


> What a BEAUTY! I love these Tatums!




Thank you!


westvillage said:


> My littlest Toaster at work today, and a beautiful blue Whiplash Tatum on our favorite blog in the background.



Aaah!  I love it! Cute toaster!



Canderson22 said:


> Twins!  Love!



Thanks, twin!



ilikesunshine said:


> Yum!




Thanks!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> love it



Thank you!



HesitantShopper said:


> Great color!
> 
> 
> 
> Teal looks great on the Tatum!
> 
> 
> 
> So nice and shimmery....
> 
> 
> Can't beat classic black! great tassel too.




Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

I've been carrying this beauty all week! Love it!


ETA: this is the pic of when I got her.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Pinnacle navy haley


----------



## Esquared72

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pinnacle navy haley




Pretty! Love how glossy the leather looks. [emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eehlers said:


> Pretty! Love how glossy the leather looks. [emoji7]


Thanks E


----------



## HesitantShopper

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this beauty all week! Love it!
> 
> 
> ETA: this is the pic of when I got her.



HOw pretty.. perfect for the Holidays!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pinnacle navy haley



Great leather on this.. love the tassel.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Great leather on this.. love the tassel.


 
Thanks HS


----------



## MaryBel

HesitantShopper said:


> HOw pretty.. perfect for the Holidays!




Thanks!
You are right, it's perfect for the holidays, I had not thought of that!
I'm switching out of it today but probably will be carrying again soon.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pinnacle navy haley


 
She's gorgeous GF, especially in Navy!
I have her cousin (the one with the wool sides) also in Navy.


----------



## carterazo

Rainy today. No problem for washed chambray  Borough.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

carterazo said:


> Rainy today. No problem for washed chambray  Borough.


Love! I have the mini in this color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> I've been carrying this beauty all week! Love it!
> 
> 
> ETA: this is the pic of when I got her.


love the metallic!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Iamminda said:


> bv is such a pretty color.


Thank You!


----------



## carterazo

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love! I have the mini in this color!



Thanks! I've never seen the mini in this color.  I bet it's adorable!


----------



## Sarah03

Racing Green Ace


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3185894
> 
> Racing Green Ace



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3185894
> 
> Racing Green Ace


Hawt hawt hawt


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3185894
> 
> Racing Green Ace




Gorgeous! .. And the fob looks PERFECT on there! Looks like it belongs on that bag! [emoji3]


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3185894
> 
> Racing Green Ace



Great color and perfect for the season.   The leather looks amazing.


----------



## Shop_Fashta

My new purchase and current obsession! Perfect large satchel to use as a carry-on for long flights. I can fit my scarf and sweater just to be prepared for the colder weather regardless where I travel. Best find yet!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3185894
> 
> Racing Green Ace



Super pretty, looks great with the fob too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Shop_Fashta said:


> My new purchase and current obsession! Perfect large satchel to use as a carry-on for long flights. I can fit my scarf and sweater just to be prepared for the colder weather regardless where I travel. Best find yet!



Looks perfect for that! and i love black with GHW always sophisticated.


----------



## carterazo

Shop_Fashta said:


> My new purchase and current obsession! Perfect large satchel to use as a carry-on for long flights. I can fit my scarf and sweater just to be prepared for the colder weather regardless where I travel. Best find yet!



Stylish and durable. My kind of bag. 
What's her name?


----------



## shillinggirl88

carterazo said:


> Stylish and durable. My kind of bag.
> What's her name?




It is the PEBBLE LEATHER PRAIRIE SATCHEL WITH CHAIN.  I am wondering if it is deleted.  Doesn't seem to be on Coach.com unless I missed it.  Just saw it in the store a week ago!


----------



## amvaldez18

Canberry Cora! Sorry I look so grumpy. It's been crazy at work today!


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> Super pretty, looks great with the fob too!







myluvofbags said:


> Great color and perfect for the season.   The leather looks amazing.







BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous! .. And the fob looks PERFECT on there! Looks like it belongs on that bag! [emoji3]







crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hawt hawt hawt







keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!




Thanks all!  Someone mentioned that their store had the Stars Fob on an Ace display, so I had to try it.


----------



## CatePNW

amvaldez18 said:


> Canberry Cora! Sorry I look so grumpy. It's been crazy at work today!



Great satchel and you don't look grumpy!


----------



## Trudysmom

Shop_Fashta said:


> My new purchase and current obsession! Perfect large satchel to use as a carry-on for long flights. I can fit my scarf and sweater just to be prepared for the colder weather regardless where I travel. Best find yet!


Very pretty bag. What bag is the name?


----------



## shillinggirl88

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag. What bag is the name?




It is the PEBBLE LEATHER PRAIRIE SATCHEL WITH CHAIN.  I am wondering if it is deleted.  Doesn't seem to be on Coach.com unless I missed it.  Just saw it in the store a week ago!


----------



## Trudysmom

shillinggirl88 said:


> It is the PEBBLE LEATHER PRAIRIE SATCHEL WITH CHAIN.  I am wondering if it is deleted.  Doesn't seem to be on Coach.com unless I missed it.  Just saw it in the store a week ago!


Yes, I don't see it online. I like the chain with it. Does the shoulder strap go under the bag and make a satchel? Or are there straps to hold the sides?


----------



## shillinggirl88

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, I don't see it online. I like the chain with it. Does the shoulder strap go under the bag and make a satchel? Or are there straps to hold the sides?


 
Style # is 34362.  


http://www.coach.com/coach-designer-handbags-prairie-satchel-with-chain-in-pebble-leather/34362.html


A few pictures come up on Coach with above link.  I don't believe the shoulder strap goes under the bag like the old style Sabrina.  The one I looked at did have feet and I don't see those on the pictures.


----------



## Trudysmom

shillinggirl88 said:


> Style # is 34362.
> 
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-designer-handbags-prairie-satchel-with-chain-in-pebble-leather/34362.html
> 
> 
> A few pictures come up on Coach with above link.  I don't believe the shoulder strap goes under the bag like the old style Sabrina.  The one I looked at did have feet and I don't see those on the pictures.


Thank you.


----------



## KSuzuki

amvaldez18 said:


> Canberry Cora! Sorry I look so grumpy. It's been crazy at work today!



Cute! Love the shoes too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

amvaldez18 said:


> Canberry Cora! Sorry I look so grumpy. It's been crazy at work today!



Not grumpy at all~ looks great, as do you.


----------



## amvaldez18

Thanks y'all!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Oxblood Nomad!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Oxblood Nomad!




Love! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## neonbright

So my daughter convinced me to carry my Morgan Satchel today. The guilt from my child, dad bought it for you. So I had to carry it, but I love my Tatum Whiplash Tote.


----------



## amvaldez18

.


----------



## amvaldez18

neonbright said:


> So my daughter convinced me to carry my Madison Satchel today. The guilt from my child, dad bought it for you. So I had to carry it, but I love my Tatum Whiplash Tote.



Is that a Morgan Satchel?


----------



## neonbright

amvaldez18 said:


> Is that a Morgan Satchel?



Yes, I am typing on my phone and I lost my mind for a minute.


----------



## amvaldez18

neonbright said:


> Yes, I am typing on my phone and I lost my mind for a minute.



I almost bought one in saddle on the last FOS but I went with the Ava instead. I think I should have stuck with the Morgan&#128543;. It looks much better in your pictures then online.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Oxblood Nomad!



Goooorgeous!!! How you liking it?


----------



## neonbright

amvaldez18 said:


> I almost bought one in saddle on the last FOS but I went with the Ava instead. I think I should have stuck with the Morgan&#128543;. It looks much better in your pictures then online.



I will check back with you on how much I like it.


----------



## amvaldez18

neonbright said:


> I will check back with you on how much I like it.



Awesome!


----------



## CatePNW

neonbright said:


> So my daughter convinced me to carry my Morgan Satchel today. The guilt from my child, dad bought it for you. So I had to carry it, but I love my Tatum Whiplash Tote.



LOL @ the guilt!  Hope you enjoy the Morgan.  I've got the Pink Ruby color and love using it.  I especially like the slip pockets in front and back.  I do think they could have beefed up the handles and shoulder strap, but other than that, it's a very nice bag.  Your pink accents sure dress it up!


----------



## quinna

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Oxblood Nomad!



Love!!


----------



## quinna

neonbright said:


> So my daughter convinced me to carry my Morgan Satchel today. The guilt from my child, dad bought it for you. So I had to carry it, but I love my Tatum Whiplash Tote.



Very classy bag!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Scarlet Kristin for the last few days. Before that I cheates with Chloé for a couple of weeks.


----------



## neonbright

CatePNW said:


> LOL @ the guilt!  Hope you enjoy the Morgan.  I've got the Pink Ruby color and love using it.  I especially like the slip pockets in front and back.  I do think they could have beefed up the handles and shoulder strap, but other than that, it's a very nice bag.  Your pink accents sure dress it up!



I am with you with  beefing up the handles and shoulder strap.  I think the handles need to be a little longer and thicker and the should strap wider, I love the length.


----------



## neonbright

amvaldez18 said:


> I almost bought one in saddle on the last FOS but I went with the Ava instead. I think I should have stuck with the Morgan&#128543;. It looks much better in your pictures then online.



Ok after carrying the Morgan Satchel today, I really like it.  I have to get used to carrying it though, I am so used to carrying my Whiplash Tatum Tote, it is real classy.  Oh yes, I love having the slip pockets in the front and back.


----------



## neonbright

quinna said:


> Very classy bag!



Thank you.


----------



## quinna

iNeedCoffee said:


> Scarlet Kristin for the last few days. Before that I cheates with Chloé for a couple of weeks.



Sigh. Love this one. I keep looking, but so far, no dice.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Love! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks S


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> Love!!


Thanks !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Goooorgeous!!! How you liking it?


Lolol. You a mess BBG. thanks gal


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Scarlet Kristin for the last few days. Before that I cheates with Chloé for a couple of weeks.



Very nice! great fob too.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> Sigh. Love this one. I keep looking, but so far, no dice.



I looked back on the old Kristin clubhouse threads, and it doesn't appear that many were revealed here, so I don't know how popular the color was.
Hope you find her. If anyone can find one, and get a killer deal too, you can!  I'd love to find her in the pink color, in the regular leather. 






HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! great fob too.



Thank you! I wanted that fob for years. I love it.


----------



## carterazo

Gramercy in nude


----------



## quinna

iNeedCoffee said:


> I looked back on the old Kristin clubhouse threads, and it doesn't appear that many were revealed here, so I don't know how popular the color was.
> Hope you find her. If anyone can find one, and get a killer deal too, you can!  I'd love to find her in the pink color, in the regular leather.


 
Funny you say that because about 10 minutes ago I just won an auction for a scarlet woven one for $41 and change. Not the same sadly, but it may satisfy my need for scarlet for now.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lolol. You a mess BBG. thanks gal




Hehe yep. [emoji14]


----------



## keishapie1973

carterazo said:


> Gramercy in nude



I love this. I just might need to hunt for a Gramercy.....


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Used this wristlet for the past 2 nights


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Again today


----------



## carterazo

keishapie1973 said:


> I love this. I just might need to hunt for a Gramercy.....



You would be glad you did.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> Funny you say that because about 10 minutes ago I just won an auction for a scarlet woven one for $41 and change. Not the same sadly, but it may satisfy my need for scarlet for now.



Well, congrats! The scarlet ( woven or not ) is a beautiful red. I get so many compliments on my Kristin, and it surprises me. I have to tell people that she's an older bag and no longer sold. Weird thing-I saw an MK bag at the new boutique that just opened up in my local mall....and the color and general shape are very much like Kristin, except it's a shoulder bag. I was intriqued by it, but it is SO similar, there is no way I could justify getting it.

Editing: The bag I mentioned isn't a shoulder bag, it's a satchel. Hm!!


----------



## amvaldez18

neonbright said:


> Ok after carrying the Morgan Satchel today, I really like it.  I have to get used to carrying it though, I am so used to carrying my Whiplash Tatum Tote, it is real classy.  Oh yes, I love having the slip pockets in the front and back.



I might have to go to to the outlet and try it on. I've seen the Morgan Satchel in person but never actually picked it up.


----------



## frivofrugalista

With red currant Ranger and Lilac boots
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 on this sunny Sunday...


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> With red currant Ranger and Lilac boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on this sunny Sunday...




Love!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Love!




Thank you


----------



## JuneHawk

I don't remember what this one is called, but I bought it in 2012 from the factory store.


----------



## MaryBel

carterazo said:


> Rainy today. No problem for washed chambray  Borough.


 
She's gorgeous! Twins!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> love the metallic!




Thanks! It's a fabulous color!


----------



## MaryBel

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3185894
> 
> Racing Green Ace


 
So pretty in green! 
Love the fob too. Goes very well with Ace.


----------



## quinna

Today's Borough


----------



## frivofrugalista

quinna said:


> Today's Borough




That's a pretty colour!!!


----------



## quinna

frivofrugalista said:


> That's a pretty colour!!!



Thanks


----------



## Mariquel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Again today



And it's still beautiful! I need one in any color!



frivofrugalista said:


> With red currant Ranger and Lilac boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on this sunny Sunday...



Pretty shade of red and I'm sure your boots are cute too......but they look black on my pc?



JuneHawk said:


> I don't remember what this one is called, but I bought it in 2012 from the factory store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188594



Lovely color, don't remember the name either, just that it was a Poppy.



quinna said:


> Today's Borough




Stunning color!


----------



## Sarah03

MaryBel said:


> So pretty in green!
> Love the fob too. Goes very well with Ace.




Thank you!  I'm still carrying it today- it's love [emoji178]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mariquel said:


> Pretty shade of red and I'm sure your boots are cute too......but they look black on my pc?




Thanks, the boots are black...


----------



## Mariquel

frivofrugalista said:


> Thanks, the boots are black...



Oh, you're talking about the style.........gotcha!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mariquel said:


> Oh, you're talking about the style.........gotcha!




Ha, yes the boots are called Lilac not the colour.


----------



## MaryBel

quinna said:


> Today's Borough


 
WOW, this bag is gorgeous!


----------



## quinna

MaryBel said:


> WOW, this bag is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Today's Borough



What a pretty color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> Today's Borough



What a great color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Used this wristlet for the past 2 nights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188039



I love these.. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Again today



Great choice, no wonder your still using it. 



JuneHawk said:


> I don't remember what this one is called, but I bought it in 2012 from the factory store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188594



Super cute on you! looks like it's from the poppy line?


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> With red currant Ranger and Lilac boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on this sunny Sunday...



Super lovely pop of red!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JuneHawk said:


> I don't remember what this one is called, but I bought it in 2012 from the factory store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188594



Cute! Looks like a fun bag to wear!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Super lovely pop of red!




Thank you, perfect for the upcoming holidays!


----------



## carterazo

Still carrying my Gramercy.


----------



## Butterlite

Bronze Ryder. It looks purple to me though.


----------



## quinna

carterazo said:


> Still carrying my Gramercy.



So elegant!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Indie Loafers


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Rhyder 33 gunmetal


----------



## carterazo

quinna said:


> So elegant!



Thanks!


----------



## Alesa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Indie Loafers


Nice. They look perfect! I have been looking to add a new pair of loafers.  How is the fit?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alesa said:


> Nice. They look perfect! I have been looking to add a new pair of loafers.  How is the fit?


 
Thanks - I love these - they fit true to size - think I am going to get black soon


----------



## penguinlover

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum, and I wanted to join in the bag discussion...I'm actually wearing my purple Sabrina Coach purse today...I got it because A ) It's fantastic, and B ) my name is Sabrina!


----------



## Alesa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks - I love these - they fit true to size - think I am going to get black soon


Good to know.  Thanks!  I want for a black pair as well.  They may very well be my next Coach purchase!


----------



## Pursalina

penguinlover said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum, and I wanted to join in the bag discussion...I'm actually wearing my purple Sabrina Coach purse today...I got it because A ) It's fantastic, and B ) my name is Sabrina!


Welcome to the forum, Sabrina!


----------



## penguinlover

Thanks  I love purses, and I actually have a purse story I want to tell, but I'm waiting for the 5 minimum posts before I do that, so i figured i'd introduce myself to my favorite purse place, Coach! We have a Coach Outlets near where I live so I'm always over there


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my new Legacy Haley Satchel today.


----------



## Trudysmom

I couldn't attach the photo in my post. I wore my new Haley Legacy satchel today.


----------



## fabuluxemk

Ginger/Black Swagger [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frivofrugalista

fabuluxemk said:


> View attachment 3190885
> 
> 
> Ginger/Black Swagger [emoji173]&#65039;




Love the whole look!


----------



## keishapie1973

fabuluxemk said:


> View attachment 3190885
> 
> 
> Ginger/Black Swagger [emoji173]&#65039;



Your outfit is amazing and the bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## carterazo

penguinlover said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum, and I wanted to join in the bag discussion...I'm actually wearing my purple Sabrina Coach purse today...I got it because A ) It's fantastic, and B ) my name is Sabrina!



Welcome to the forum!  love my Sabrina. It's a great bag.


----------



## carterazo

Miss magenta.


----------



## fabuluxemk

keishapie1973 said:


> Your outfit is amazing and the bag is gorgeous!!!







frivofrugalista said:


> Love the whole look!




Thank youu )


----------



## crazyforcoach09

fabuluxemk said:


> View attachment 3190885
> 
> 
> Ginger/Black Swagger [emoji173]&#65039;


Omg. Love that swagger. We might be twins soon


----------



## HesitantShopper

Trudysmom said:


> I couldn't attach the photo in my post. I wore my new Haley Legacy satchel today.



how lovely! and what a pretty outfit you have on!


----------



## HesitantShopper

fabuluxemk said:


> View attachment 3190885
> 
> 
> Ginger/Black Swagger [emoji173]&#65039;



Sweet! great color combo there.


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Miss magenta.



Wonderful color. Yummy.


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> Wonderful color. Yummy.



Thanks! I love it too.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my new Legacy Haley satchel again today. Two days in a row!


----------



## quinna

carterazo said:


> Miss magenta.


Beautiful!


----------



## quinna

fabuluxemk said:


> View attachment 3190885
> 
> 
> Ginger/Black Swagger [emoji173]&#65039;


Love your whole look!


----------



## carterazo

quinna said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## donutsprinkles

fabuluxemk said:


> View attachment 3190885
> 
> 
> Ginger/Black Swagger [emoji173]&#65039;



So stylish and sharp! Get it!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Black Nomad today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Black Nomad today
> View attachment 3191971


a beauty


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> a beauty



Thank you. It is about time I pulled her out


----------



## fabuluxemk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Omg. Love that swagger. We might be twins soon




Yess! I love her and truly recommend her too


----------



## fabuluxemk

quinna said:


> Love your whole look!







donutsprinkles said:


> So stylish and sharp! Get it!







HesitantShopper said:


> Sweet! great color combo there.




Thanks everyone


----------



## Fab Fashionista

fabuluxemk said:


> View attachment 3190885
> 
> 
> Ginger/Black Swagger [emoji173]&#65039;


Love the shoes!  Super cute!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Rhyder 33 GM


----------



## HesitantShopper

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Black Nomad today
> View attachment 3191971




Great choice!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rhyder 33 GM



Nice and roomy bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Great choice!
> 
> 
> Nice and roomy bag!


 
Yes........


----------



## Weekend shopper

> =HesitantShopper;29466089]Great choice!
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## altigirl88

An oldie but goodie, Miss Molly with her jacket on for the cold. First time I've used her this season. She's soooo smooshy.


----------



## fabuluxemk

Fab Fashionista said:


> Love the shoes!  Super cute!




Thanks so much!


----------



## keishapie1973

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Black Nomad today
> View attachment 3191971



Very nice!!!


----------



## altigirl88

amvaldez18 said:


> Canberry Cora! Sorry I look so grumpy. It's been crazy at work today!



Your outfit is cute!


----------



## Weekend shopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!!



Thank you


----------



## carterazo

I've been looking for reasons to get rid of this bag, but instead I keep finding more reasons to keep her.  

Domed satchel in cherry


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> I've been looking for reasons to get rid of this bag, but instead I keep finding more reasons to keep her.
> 
> Domed satchel in cherry
> 
> View attachment 3193041



SO nice, definitely don't part with it!


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> SO nice, definitely don't part with it!



I'm trying to pare down my collection and am having very little luck.  I just love pretty much all my bags.


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> I'm trying to pare down my collection and am having very little luck.  I just love pretty much all my bags.



You have a great collection, so yes, i can see why you have difficulty narrowing it down.


----------



## MKB0925

Miss Sand Phoebe is with me for the day and probably for the weekend! I forgot how nice and squishy she is!


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> You have a great collection, so yes, i can see why you have difficulty narrowing it down.



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Enjoying some purple deliciousness today. Small Kelsey in violet


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Enjoying some purple deliciousness today. Small Kelsey in violet




So pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

carterazo said:


> Enjoying some purple deliciousness today. Small Kelsey in violet




Just stunning!!!


----------



## soramillay

carterazo said:


> I've been looking for reasons to get rid of this bag, but instead I keep finding more reasons to keep her.
> 
> Domed satchel in cherry
> 
> View attachment 3193041


I can see why. The color and the leather are great, and silver hw is not so common with red. And the overall look is not flashy. She is worth making the effort for!


----------



## Sarah03

Still in Ace. I'm in love with this bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Still in Ace. I'm in love with this bag!
> View attachment 3193498




[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## carterazo

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you! 







frivofrugalista said:


> Just stunning!!!




Thanks! 






soramillay said:


> I can see why. The color and the leather are great, and silver hw is not so common with red. And the overall look is not flashy. She is worth making the effort for!



Thanks,  I agree.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> Still in Ace. I'm in love with this bag!
> View attachment 3193498



There color is beautiful and I love the look of the hardware.


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> Still in Ace. I'm in love with this bag!
> View attachment 3193498



just gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

carterazo said:


> just gorgeous!







myluvofbags said:


> There color is beautiful and I love the look of the hardware.







frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]




Thanks guys!


----------



## Piarpreet

Coach mini rhyder in orange shearling with matching pompoms and boots!  in loooooooooove my favorite outfit this season so far i really love how fun this bag is! Scarf is target  cool matchymatchy find


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## CatePNW

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love that print!  I have a sweater that almost matches this pattern and every time I wear it I think of this line!


----------



## lurkernomore

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3194109
> 
> View attachment 3194110
> 
> View attachment 3194111
> 
> 
> Coach mini rhyder in orange shearling with matching pompoms and boots!  in loooooooooove my favorite outfit this season so far i really love how fun this bag is! Scarf is target  cool matchymatchy find



you are rocking that outfit! very cool!


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



when you get tired of her, mail her to me...


----------



## lurkernomore

My black leather Madison tote doing some Christmas shopping today


----------



## quinna

Rhyder came out yesterday, but I forgot to get a pic "in the wild."


----------



## quinna

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3194109
> 
> View attachment 3194110
> 
> View attachment 3194111
> 
> 
> Coach mini rhyder in orange shearling with matching pompoms and boots!  in loooooooooove my favorite outfit this season so far i really love how fun this bag is! Scarf is target  cool matchymatchy find



Adorable!


----------



## jcnc

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3194109
> 
> View attachment 3194110
> 
> View attachment 3194111
> 
> 
> Coach mini rhyder in orange shearling with matching pompoms and boots!  in loooooooooove my favorite outfit this season so far i really love how fun this bag is! Scarf is target  cool matchymatchy find


Its such a Fall/winter appropriate color. I love that you are coordinating your shoes and bag:


----------



## jcnc

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Love


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> I'm trying to pare down my collection and am having very little luck.  I just love pretty much all my bags.




Ha, me too!  It is hard [emoji6]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CatePNW said:


> Love that print!  I have a sweater that almost matches this pattern and every time I wear it I think of this line!





lurkernomore said:


> when you get tired of her, mail her to me...





jcnc said:


> Love



Thanks Yall. She is the perfect size Borough


----------



## frivofrugalista

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3194109
> 
> View attachment 3194110
> 
> View attachment 3194111
> 
> 
> Coach mini rhyder in orange shearling with matching pompoms and boots!  in loooooooooove my favorite outfit this season so far i really love how fun this bag is! Scarf is target  cool matchymatchy find



Gorgeous colour and bag!


quinna said:


> Rhyder came out yesterday, but I forgot to get a pic "in the wild."



Beautiful Twins!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> My black leather Madison tote doing some Christmas shopping today


Yummmie leather


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Patent Sophia


----------



## HesitantShopper

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Patent Sophia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194803



how pretty!


----------



## Piarpreet

jcnc said:


> Its such a Fall/winter appropriate color. I love that you are coordinating your shoes and bag:



i have a matchymatchy problem. Some kind of OCD situation :/


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> My black leather Madison tote doing some Christmas shopping today



OK....what's in the bag????


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yummmie leather


Thanks - she needed some love!



suetheshopper said:


> OK....what's in the bag????



It is from Santa!


----------



## lurkernomore

cold and rainy this morning when I went out to get my turkey. Patent poppy satchel was perfect!


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> cold and rainy this morning when I went out to get my turkey. Patent poppy satchel was perfect!




Love this texture!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> cold and rainy this morning when I went out to get my turkey. Patent poppy satchel was perfect!




Perfect! Love that poppy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

When Lily met Ryder before the transfer of innards...


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Love this texture!


thanks - she is a pretty cool bag!



BeachBagGal said:


> Perfect! Love that poppy!



Thanks - the little bow makes me happy!


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> When Lily met Ryder before the transfer of innards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195600



They seem to be getting along well!


----------



## aundria17

frivofrugalista said:


> When Lily met Ryder before the transfer of innards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195600



Love both bags! Congrats on the new rhyder


----------



## frivofrugalista

aundria17 said:


> Love both bags! Congrats on the new rhyder




Thank you


----------



## Mina Harker

frivofrugalista said:


> When Lily met Ryder before the transfer of innards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195600



Lmao! Transfer of innards!   It's the zany Canadian humour! 

I'd mention I am also Canadian but you can prob tell by the spelling of "humour".


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Harper!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mina Harker said:


> Lmao! Transfer of innards!   It's the zany Canadian humour!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd mention I am also Canadian but you can prob tell by the spelling of "humour".




Haha, it sure is! Nothing better than telling a Canadian from "eh" to the "u"! [emoji16]


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> cold and rainy this morning when I went out to get my turkey. Patent poppy satchel was perfect!



Oh, great outside pocket with a turnlock no less. 



frivofrugalista said:


> When Lily met Ryder before the transfer of innards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195600



Great pair! are they on a lego brick ? lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Harper!



So nice~


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh, great outside pocket with a turnlock no less.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pair! are they on a lego brick ? lol




Lol, I guess it's suppose to be like a Lego brick.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> So nice~


 


Thank you..she is a big gal


----------



## crissy11

The fuzzy is from MK.


----------



## kidashtuck

frivofrugalista said:


> When Lily met Ryder before the transfer of innards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195600




This is the first time I saw the oil slick Rhyder and liked it! [emoji7]


----------



## frivofrugalista

crissy11 said:


> View attachment 3196097
> 
> 
> The fuzzy is from MK.



Such a fun print.


kidashtuck said:


> This is the first time I saw the oil slick Rhyder and liked it! [emoji7]



It's quite the catch!


----------



## Paula7

lurkernomore said:


> cold and rainy this morning when I went out to get my turkey. Patent poppy satchel was perfect!



Looks like it's Turkey for Thanksgiving!  LOVE your bag, just gorgeous!


----------



## Caspin22

Grommet Carlyle in Brick today.


----------



## purslv

Canderson22 said:


> Grommet Carlyle in Brick today.
> 
> View attachment 3196139




Beautiful!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crissy11 said:


> View attachment 3196097
> 
> 
> The fuzzy is from MK.



Fun print! and wowee big poofy! Mk has great colored ones, this one being no exception.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Grommet Carlyle in Brick today.
> 
> View attachment 3196139



Great color and details on this!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Gathered Carrie


----------



## frivofrugalista

Holding on to my Dad's Bleecker Slim brief in Fawn. I love this colour...


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Harper!



big and beeeuuuteeeful!



crissy11 said:


> View attachment 3196097
> 
> 
> The fuzzy is from MK.


The fuzzy matches perfectly....Santa _might_ be bringing me one or two...


----------



## lurkernomore

Paula7 said:


> Looks like it's Turkey for Thanksgiving!  LOVE your bag, just gorgeous!



Thanks - this is my crappy weather go-to purse, and here in New England she gets used a lot!! I didn't know where to put the turkey it is so big, so I figured the floor of the car was the safest place. And of course, the purse doesn't go on the floor


----------



## lurkernomore

Canderson22 said:


> Grommet Carlyle in Brick today.
> love grommet anything!
> 
> View attachment 3196139





leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3196454
> 
> Gathered Carrie



this is stunning!



frivofrugalista said:


> Holding on to my Dad's Bleecker Slim brief in Fawn. I love this colour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196456


Coach does some pretty amazing men's bags - I have a men's bag for travel.


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> this is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach does some pretty amazing men's bags - I have a men's bag for travel.



I agree, I have a couple on my wish list this year.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> big and beeeuuuteeeful!
> 
> 
> The fuzzy matches perfectly....Santa _might_ be bringing me one or two...


Thanks L


----------



## MKB0925

canderson22 said:


> grommet carlyle in brick today.
> 
> View attachment 3196139




Love this bag and color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3196454
> 
> Gathered Carrie



Very nice!



frivofrugalista said:


> Holding on to my Dad's Bleecker Slim brief in Fawn. I love this colour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196456



Wonderful broken in look to this, agreed great color!


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful broken in look to this, agreed great color!



Thank you


----------



## pursecharm

Bringing Snoopy out!


----------



## carterazo

Needed a happy color to lift my spirits today.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pursecharm said:


> Bringing Snoopy out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196758







carterazo said:


> Needed a happy color to lift my spirits today.




Such gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Needed a happy color to lift my spirits today.




So pretty!


----------



## MKB0925

pursecharm said:


> Bringing Snoopy out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196758




Love this color and Snoopy, of course![emoji4]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Love this bag!


----------



## carterazo

frivofrugalista said:


> Such gorgeous bags!!!







MKB0925 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pursecharm said:


> Bringing Snoopy out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196758



Love it!



carterazo said:


> Needed a happy color to lift my spirits today.



Fantastic pop of color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love this bag!



I love the big front turnlock pocket! sooo handy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> I love the big front turnlock pocket! sooo handy!


 


Thank you - I need more bags with front pockets


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you - I need more bags with front pockets




Hello...Coach Designers are you listening? More bags with Front pockets (wider shoulder straps).  Thanks!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> hello...coach designers are you listening? More bags with front pockets (wider shoulder straps).  Thanks!!!


 


booyah!!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Well here's a bag with front pocket...Oil Slick Ryder on her maiden outing, I'm obsessed with the hardware and pebble leather!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

frivofrugalista said:


> Well here's a bag with front pocket...Oil Slick Ryder on her maiden outing, I'm obsessed with the hardware and pebble leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197166



Gorgeous! Mine arrives Monday, can't wait! !


----------



## frivofrugalista

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous! Mine arrives Monday, can't wait! !




Hope you love yours as much as I do!


----------



## Hobbsy

frivofrugalista said:


> Well here's a bag with front pocket...Oil Slick Ryder on her maiden outing, I'm obsessed with the hardware and pebble leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197166



Wow, that's pretty! Even the little chain that holds the hangtag is oil slicked....adorable!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Needed a happy color to lift my spirits today.



I love this bag--is it just as stunning in person as it is in your picture?   So gorgeous!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Hobbsy said:


> Wow, that's pretty! Even the little chain that holds the hangtag is oil slicked....adorable!




I love the attention to detail on this bag!


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> Fantastic pop of color!




Thanks! 






Iamminda said:


> I love this bag--is it just as stunning in person as it is in your picture?   So gorgeous!



Yes it is. I love it


----------



## MiaBorsa

Worked a closet dive and came up with a winner.      I love my closet.


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Worked a closet dive and came up with a winner.      I love my closet.




Beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## Caspin22

MiaBorsa said:


> Worked a closet dive and came up with a winner.      I love my closet.



I suspect I'd love your closet, too!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Worked a closet dive and came up with a winner.      I love my closet.


Beautiful


----------



## lurkernomore

MiaBorsa said:


> Worked a closet dive and came up with a winner.      I love my closet.



okay - this made my heart skip a beat! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> Beauty! [emoji7]





Canderson22 said:


> I suspect I'd love your closet, too!!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful





lurkernomore said:


> okay - this made my heart skip a beat! Absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks, everyone.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Worked a closet dive and came up with a winner.      I love my closet.




Twins...I am in the same bag right now!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Worked a closet dive and came up with a winner.      I love my closet.



Sounds like a heavenly closet! Nice find!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

frivofrugalista said:


> Well here's a bag with front pocket...Oil Slick Ryder on her maiden outing, I'm obsessed with the hardware and pebble leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197166



You are tempting me.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Icecaramellatte said:


> You are tempting me.




Need more temptation? PCE ends on Sunday!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Market Tote Today!


----------



## jane

Oxblood Nomad with plum op art scarf


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Twins...I am in the same bag right now!


 



HesitantShopper said:


> Sounds like a heavenly closet! Nice find!


 Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Market Tote Today!



Purdy!!       (Happy T-G!  :kiss


----------



## MiaBorsa

jane said:


> Oxblood Nomad with plum op art scarf



Love that oxblood!


----------



## Sarah03

Rhyder 24 in Teal


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3199406
> 
> Rhyder 24 in Teal




Gorgeous colour!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Purdy!!       (Happy T-G!  :kiss


Thanks. Same too YOU


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous colour!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3199406
> 
> Rhyder 24 in Teal



This teal is very pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> This teal is very pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3199406
> 
> Rhyder 24 in Teal



Such a pretty color for this bag!


----------



## eleanors36

I've been carrying this for a few days/weeks.  Rainy weather and travel lately.


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> Worked a closet dive and came up with a winner.      I love my closet.



Such a gorgeous bag!  


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Market Tote Today!



Looks great!  



jane said:


> Oxblood Nomad with plum op art scarf



I love the scarf on this Nomad! 



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3199406
> 
> Rhyder 24 in Teal



So pretty in teal!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> I've been carrying this for a few days/weeks.  Rainy weather and travel lately.



very nice! great fob too.


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! great fob too.



Thank you, HS!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

using Candace today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> i've been carrying this for a few days/weeks.  Rainy weather and travel lately.


 
l o v e!!!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3201475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using Candace today



Loving the contrast colors


----------



## momtok

Hubby has day off; finally going to see Peanuts movie.  I have one of my favorite Zoe's (turns out the black cherry feather works with this one), and daughter has Poppy storypatch with xtra strap to use as crossbody.


----------



## eleanors36

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3201475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using Candace today



Very pretty!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> l o v e!!!!!!



Thanks, CFC!


----------



## HesitantShopper

momtok said:


> Hubby has day off; finally going to see Peanuts movie.  I have one of my favorite Zoe's (turns out the black cherry feather works with this one), and daughter has Poppy storypatch with xtra strap to use as crossbody.



Cute choices! enjoy the Movie, my younger daughter and her boyfriend saw it, they said it was good and didn't mess with the heart of the characters.


----------



## HesitantShopper

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3201475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using Candace today



Really nice! love the contrast color.


----------



## carterazo

Miss magenta for some color on a dreary day.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Miss magenta for some color on a dreary day.



What a beautiful color!  Lovely!  Yes, that might help on a dreary day.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> What a beautiful color!  Lovely!  Yes, that might help on a dreary day.



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Miss magenta for some color on a dreary day.



Fun pop of color!


----------



## MsBaggins

eleanors36 said:


> I've been carrying this for a few days/weeks.  Rainy weather and travel lately.



I love this!!!


----------



## Caspin22

New to me large legacy duffle in black cherry arrived yesterday and came out today!


----------



## Hobbsy

Canderson22 said:


> New to me large legacy duffle in black cherry arrived yesterday and came out today!
> 
> View attachment 3202365



Twins! I never wear mine and not sure why?! Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> New to me large legacy duffle in black cherry arrived yesterday and came out today!
> 
> View attachment 3202365



Lovely! nice color as well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Canderson22 said:


> New to me large legacy duffle in black cherry arrived yesterday and came out today!
> 
> View attachment 3202365



Love it!


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> Fun pop of color!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MFF Bennett today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Miss magenta for some color on a dreary day.



Love that!


----------



## MiaBorsa

eleanors36 said:


> I've been carrying this for a few days/weeks.  Rainy weather and travel lately.



Stunning!


----------



## MiaBorsa

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3201475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using Candace today



Love me some Candace!


----------



## oluchika

Took out the Madison hobo in silt


----------



## HesitantShopper

oluchika said:


> Took out the Madison hobo in silt



Very nice! A color i have not seen before.


----------



## oluchika

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! A color i have not seen before.



Thanks, it's more of a taupe color, reducing the resolution on my phone messed with the color a little. It's basically coach's equivalent to mk's dark dune.


----------



## MKB0925

oluchika said:


> Took out the Madison hobo in silt




Silt is a beautiful color and I love her slouch!


----------



## jane

This bag was an anniversary present from my husband three years ago so I decided to bring her out this week. Legacy Colorblock Candace in Fuschia/Blue/Brown, still looking amazing!! One of my favorites ever.

Oh and also my dog Kona


----------



## MKB0925

jane said:


> This bag was an anniversary present from my husband three years ago so I decided to bring her out this week. Legacy Colorblock Candace in Fuschia/Blue/Brown, still looking amazing!! One of my favorites ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and also my dog Kona




Candace is gorgeous and looks brand new! Kona is a beauty too! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jane

MKB0925 said:


> Candace is gorgeous and looks brand new! Kona is a beauty too! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks! That Candace was an Asian exclusive which I have still never seen anywhere else. I think a couple other TPFers got one from JAX before they all got shipped overseas.

Kona is also an Asian exclusive  a rescue from Taiwan -- her breed is the rare and beautiful Formosan Mountain Dog.


----------



## alansgail

jane said:


> Thanks! That Candace was an Asian exclusive which I have still never seen anywhere else. I think a couple other TPFers got one from JAX before they all got shipped overseas.
> 
> Kona is also an Asian exclusive  a rescue from Taiwan -- her breed is the rare and beautiful Formosan Mountain Dog.


Beauties both the dog and the bag! We used to live in Taiwan........


----------



## Mariquel

MiaBorsa said:


> MFF Bennett today!



Very cute, MB, and looks great with the feathers!


----------



## Sarah03

jane said:


> This bag was an anniversary present from my husband three years ago so I decided to bring her out this week. Legacy Colorblock Candace in Fuschia/Blue/Brown, still looking amazing!! One of my favorites ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and also my dog Kona




I love the color combinations of the Candace!  Very pretty. I also love Kona. What a sweetie!!


----------



## CatePNW

oluchika said:


> Took out the Madison hobo in silt



Twins!  I haven't used mine since summer, but it's a smooshy pile of wonderful smelling leather that I've been thinking about lately!


----------



## HesitantShopper

oluchika said:


> Thanks, it's more of a taupe color, reducing the resolution on my phone messed with the color a little. It's basically coach's equivalent to mk's dark dune.



Gotcha! well, it's lovely.


----------



## HesitantShopper

jane said:


> This bag was an anniversary present from my husband three years ago so I decided to bring her out this week. Legacy Colorblock Candace in Fuschia/Blue/Brown, still looking amazing!! One of my favorites ever.
> 
> Oh and also my dog Kona



Great bag! the pop of color really sets it off. Pup is sweet too, probably thinks this picture is about me!


----------



## Hobbsy

Swagger


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> Swagger




Twins! I've been carrying this 80% off the time since I got it. My other bags are feeling neglected lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> Swagger



Great color combination!


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> Swagger



Real pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> Twins! I've been carrying this 80% off the time since I got it. My other bags are feeling neglected lol



I carry her or one of my Nomads! I am bag happy and I've never been able to say that before!







HesitantShopper said:


> Great color combination!




I think so too! Thanks!






Iamminda said:


> Real pretty!



I like her too, thanks!


----------



## eleanors36

MsBaggins said:


> I love this!!!



Thank you!



jane said:


> This bag was an anniversary present from my husband three years ago so I decided to bring her out this week. Legacy Colorblock Candace in Fuschia/Blue/Brown, still looking amazing!! One of my favorites ever.
> 
> Oh and also my dog Kona



Kona is beautiful!  So is the bag!



Hobbsy said:


> Swagger



Rock it, Hobbsy!


----------



## eleanors36

Canderson22 said:


> New to me large legacy duffle in black cherry arrived yesterday and came out today!
> 
> View attachment 3202365



Love that black cherry!



MiaBorsa said:


> MFF Bennett today!



Fob makes her look lovely!


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Kona is beautiful!  So is the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Rock it, Hobbsy!



I'm trying! &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## keishapie1973

Hobbsy said:


> Swagger



Gorgeous!!!! It really is a statement bag.....


----------



## Hobbsy

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! It really is a statement bag.....



She is pretty, thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## gr8onteej




----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 3204148


 yum yum yum


----------



## Caspin22

Today's companion - Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Canderson22 said:


> Today's companion - Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal.
> 
> View attachment 3204181




You know l love this!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Not a bag but wore my Dovelyn booties to an event yesterday, my only pair of heels.


----------



## keishapie1973

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 3204148



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## MKB0925

I know it's fall/winter time but I am wearing black so I decided to carry my peach rose Cafe carryall today!


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> Today's companion - Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal.
> 
> View attachment 3204181




She is beautiful....such a beautiful she of teal


----------



## MKB0925

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 3204148




So pretty!


----------



## eleanors36

MKB0925 said:


> I know it's fall/winter time but I am wearing black so I decided to carry my peach rose Cafe carryall today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204271



What a beauty!



Canderson22 said:


> Today's companion - Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal.
> 
> View attachment 3204181



I just love this bag!  Wish Coach had done more this fall.


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Not a bag but wore my Dovelyn booties to an event yesterday, my only pair of heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204207



Those booties are hot!  Of course, love that nano alma.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

myluvofbags said:


> loving the contrast colors





hesitantshopper said:


> really nice! Love the contrast color.





hesitantshopper said:


> how pretty!



thank you!!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

MiaBorsa said:


> Love me some Candace!




ME too!!  I also have one in ultraviolet.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Those booties are hot!  Of course, love that nano alma.



Thank you, love them!


----------



## Iamminda

Swagger 27 today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Swagger 27 today
> 
> View attachment 3204505



Very nice. Getting 37 in this color this weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Very nice. Getting 37 in this color this weekend!



Thanks.  For some reason, I thought you already own this color .


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  For some reason, I thought you already own this color .


I did in reg size. I like the large


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Swagger 27 today
> 
> View attachment 3204505




Love this colour!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Today's companion - Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal.
> 
> View attachment 3204181




Love Teal on this bag!


frivofrugalista said:


> Not a bag but wore my Dovelyn booties to an event yesterday, my only pair of heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204207



Cute boots and bag. 



MKB0925 said:


> I know it's fall/winter time but I am wearing black so I decided to carry my peach rose Cafe carryall today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204271



Pretty! would look nice with black. 



Iamminda said:


> Swagger 27 today
> 
> View attachment 3204505



Love me the swaggers.


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Love this colour!!!





HesitantShopper said:


> Love me the swaggers.



Thank you


----------



## gr8onteej

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!







MKB0925 said:


> So pretty!




Thank you &#128578;.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Canderson22 said:


> Today's companion - Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal.
> 
> View attachment 3204181



Love Tatum!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> I know it's fall/winter time but I am wearing black so I decided to carry my peach rose Cafe carryall today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204271



Madison leather, how I heart thee!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Swagger 27 today
> 
> View attachment 3204505



Stunning!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!


Well, thank you


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison leather, how I heart thee!!




Thank you! I got this bag a couple months ago and really like the style!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Thank you! I got this bag a couple months ago and really like the style!



I have that bag in the silt color; LOVE it.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Stunning!



Thank you.


----------



## Esquared72

Rouge Phoebe
View attachment 3205151


----------



## MKB0925

So pretty!


----------



## MKB0925

My Mahogany Duffle...cannot believe I waited so long to get one. I love and the outside pocket!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKB0925 said:


> My Mahogany Duffle...cannot believe I waited so long to get one. I love and the outside pocket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205404



Lovely! that is the problem with outside pockets once you get 'em you cannot go back.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Rouge Phoebe
> View attachment 3205151



Very nice color for Phoebe~


----------



## xeyes

While I usually tend to be more drawn to the retail bags at my local outlet, this MFF lovely caught my eye the other day, and at 70/30 (on clearance), she had to come home with me.  Here's F35778 Suede Mickie in QB/Midnight. The picture makes her look almost black, but she's really a very rich, dark midnight-blue and, needless to say, looks GREAT with jeans. (And she's quite lightweight for a suede bag!)


----------



## pursecharm

Iamminda said:


> Swagger 27 today
> 
> View attachment 3204505




Love the 27 size. I decided against the patchwork 27 in black cherry and just haven't settled on the perfect one.


----------



## Iamminda

pursecharm said:


> Love the 27 size. I decided against the patchwork 27 in black cherry and just haven't settled on the perfect one.



I love the 27 size too because it looks the best on my frame.  I just got the gunmetal patchwork 27.   Hope you find your perfect 27.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Pinkalicious

xeyes said:


> While I usually tend to be more drawn to the retail bags at my local outlet, this MFF lovely caught my eye the other day, and at 70/30 (on clearance), she had to come home with me.  Here's F35778 Suede Mickie in QB/Midnight. The picture makes her look almost black, but she's really a very rich, dark midnight-blue and, needless to say, looks GREAT with jeans. (And she's quite lightweight for a suede bag!)



Very nice! What was the final price? What other colors did this beauty come in? I would love one in maroon or wine or burgundy!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Haley satchel out to lunch today.


----------



## HesitantShopper

xeyes said:


> While I usually tend to be more drawn to the retail bags at my local outlet, this MFF lovely caught my eye the other day, and at 70/30 (on clearance), she had to come home with me.  Here's F35778 Suede Mickie in QB/Midnight. The picture makes her look almost black, but she's really a very rich, dark midnight-blue and, needless to say, looks GREAT with jeans. (And she's quite lightweight for a suede bag!)



Looks great in the suede. Mickie satchels are actually really nice for MFF, i had one just wasn't the right shape for me, but i know who owns it and they use it almost daily as their workhorse bag. Holding up very well!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Yay!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Yay!


Have her again today &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Have her again today &#65533;&#65533;



I don't blame you!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't blame you!!



Thanks MB


----------



## Trudysmom

Here is my Haley satchel from yesterday.


----------



## Iamminda

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my Haley satchel from yesterday.



Pretty!  Your bag always looks nice with your outfit.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my Haley satchel from yesterday.



How pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my Haley satchel from yesterday.



Gorgeous outfit and purse.


----------



## Sarah03

Oxblood Nomad (without flash, with flash)


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Oxblood Nomad (without flash, with flash)
> View attachment 3206878
> 
> View attachment 3206879



So pretty! love the fob too. Such a rich color the oxblood.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> So pretty! love the fob too. Such a rich color the oxblood.




Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Oxblood Nomad (without flash, with flash)
> View attachment 3206878
> 
> View attachment 3206879



Pretty with the fob.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Today was ombre swingpack day.


----------



## amvaldez18

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Today was ombre swingpack day.



Love those together!


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Today was ombre swingpack day.



Pretty ensemble!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Today was ombre swingpack day.



What a pretty combo~


----------



## xeyes

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great in the suede. Mickie  satchels are actually really nice for MFF, i had one just wasn't the  right shape for me, but i know who owns it and they use it almost daily  as their workhorse bag. Holding up very well!



Thanks! They are quite nice MFF, and this one feels lightweight but solidly made. Good to know that they hold up so well!



Pinkalicious said:


> Very nice! What was the final price? What other colors did this beauty come in? I would love one in maroon or wine or burgundy!



Thanks! I only saw the suede in midnight blue when I was at my outlet, so can't speak to other colors. The original marked price was $495.00, but there was an additional small discount (as the outlets sometimes do - I don't have the receipt in hand, so I don't remember exactly what it was); with the 70 / 30 it came to around $93 or so, if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## Caspin22

Purple Iris Phoebe today. She's squishy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe today. She's squishy!
> 
> View attachment 3208136



Great shade of purple! looks squishy!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Canderson22 said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe today. She's squishy!
> 
> View attachment 3208136



Love it...we are Twins!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



no you didn't!!!! very cool bag -enjoy!


----------



## lurkernomore

Trudysmom said:


> Here is my Haley satchel from yesterday.



She looks great on you! We are twins - I love the color on this bag!


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> Oxblood Nomad (without flash, with flash)
> View attachment 3206878
> 
> View attachment 3206879



Twins - and I think Santa might be dropping by with a sibling!


----------



## lurkernomore

Canderson22 said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe today. She's squishy!
> 
> View attachment 3208136



Great color! If she was mine I would be touching her all day!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> no you didn't!!!! very cool bag -enjoy!



Yes I did. Lolol


----------



## aundria17

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Love


----------



## crazyforcoach09

aundria17 said:


> Love



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Legacy Pebble leather drawstring today...


----------



## MKB0925

Beauty!


----------



## pursecharm

Tan Soft Borough is a working girl today.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Lovin the Bags today Ladies!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Oxblood Nomad (without flash, with flash)
> View attachment 3206878
> 
> View attachment 3206879



Lovely!  Fob is great, too!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Great!  That's your style!



frivofrugalista said:


> Legacy Pebble leather drawstring today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208810



Very pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

pursecharm said:


> Tan Soft Borough is a working girl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209016




Love the colour!


----------



## frivofrugalista

eleanors36 said:


> Great!  That's your style!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## pursecharm

frivofrugalista said:


> Love the colour!




Wanted to wear tan before fall is over! Similar in color to your drawstring as well.


----------



## ledobe

New to me studded legacy duffle didn't come with a tassel but I kind of like it "backwards" with the robot!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ledobe said:


> New to me studded legacy duffle didn't come with a tassel but I kind of like it "backwards" with the robot!
> 
> View attachment 3209203




Like this look! [emoji3]


----------



## Hobbsy

ledobe said:


> New to me studded legacy duffle didn't come with a tassel but I kind of like it "backwards" with the robot!
> 
> View attachment 3209203



I think it looks great like this!!


----------



## Iamminda

ledobe said:


> New to me studded legacy duffle didn't come with a tassel but I kind of like it "backwards" with the robot!
> 
> View attachment 3209203



This bag looks great with that fob.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Great!  That's your style!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!



Thank you


----------



## myluvofbags

This pebbly baby.


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> This pebbly baby.



Very nice!


----------



## fabuluxemk

Sarah03 said:


> Still in Ace. I'm in love with this bag!
> View attachment 3193498





Does the stars scratch the leather? I bought the multi metal feather bag charm and it scratched it a little I had to move into the side..


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

amvaldez18 said:


> Love those together!





Iamminda said:


> Pretty ensemble!





HesitantShopper said:


> What a pretty combo~



Thank you, ladies! I have a summer shirt, too.


----------



## Sarah03

fabuluxemk said:


> Does the stars scratch the leather? I bought the multi metal feather bag charm and it scratched it a little I had to move into the side..




I hadn't noticed any. I'm sorry to hear they scratched your bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Very nice!



Thank you.


----------



## myluvofbags

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you, ladies! I have a summer shirt, too.



Perfect match. So lovely.


----------



## dat1girl4u

oops thought it was replying to a post


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Frame Swagger


----------



## leopardgirl0123

I have been using my older bags lately.  Back in Carrie today.


----------



## LauraTracy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Frame Swagger



Beautiful color.  So pretty!



leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3209683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using my older bags lately.  Back in Carrie today.



I love this leather and this bag.  Gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LauraTracy said:


> Beautiful color.  So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Caspin22

This sexy beast wanted to come out and play today. Grommet Carlyle in gunmetal/black.


----------



## LauraTracy

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you, ladies! I have a summer shirt, too.



This is gorgeous!  Love them both!


----------



## LauraTracy

Canderson22 said:


> This sexy beast wanted to come out and play today. Grommet Carlyle in gunmetal/black.
> 
> View attachment 3209726



You go girl!  Strut on with that bad bag!  Love the hardware.


----------



## eleanors36

Large Edie today!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Frame Swagger



So hot!



leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3209683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using my older bags lately.  Back in Carrie today.



Very pretty!



Canderson22 said:


> This sexy beast wanted to come out and play today. Grommet Carlyle in gunmetal/black.
> 
> View attachment 3209726



Such a stunning bag!


----------



## lizziejean3

Been going old school for the past several days.  1995 Station Bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> large edie today!


 
hawt hawt


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> So hot!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks E!!!!!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> hawt hawt



Thanks cfc!  Wish Coach still made the large Edie!


----------



## LauraTracy

eleanors36 said:


> Large Edie today!



Always loved this design.  So pretty.



lizziejean3 said:


> Been going old school for the past several days.  1995 Station Bag.



Very nice!


----------



## eleanors36

LauraTracy said:


> Always loved this design.  So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!



Thanks, LT!  Good to see you here today!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

myluvofbags said:


> Perfect match. So lovely.



Thank you!


----------



## lizziejean3

LauraTracy said:


> Always loved this design.  So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!



Thank you!


----------



## Piarpreet

I love combining my neon rhyder with some neutrals  one of my favorite bags. I actually bought two! Used one and sold it and this is my second.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

LauraTracy said:


> This is gorgeous!  Love them both!



Thank you! Long time no see. I hope you're doing well!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Piarpreet said:


> I love combining my neon rhyder with some neutrals  one of my favorite bags. I actually bought two! Used one and sold it and this is my second.
> 
> View attachment 3209914




FUN pop of color!


----------



## LauraTracy

Piarpreet said:


> I love combining my neon rhyder with some neutrals  one of my favorite bags. I actually bought two! Used one and sold it and this is my second.
> 
> View attachment 3209914



Such a cool color.  Love the Rhyders too.  



ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you! Long time no see. I hope you're doing well!



  Don't tell the group but I may be thinking of breaking my ban.  :devil:


----------



## Iamminda

LauraTracy said:


> Don't tell the group but I may be thinking of breaking my ban.  :devil:



Hi LT!  Great to see you!  You are probably the last one of the group to break the ban. You or HS.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Piarpreet said:


> I love combining my neon rhyder with some neutrals  one of my favorite bags. I actually bought two! Used one and sold it and this is my second.
> 
> View attachment 3209914



how fun! my oldest owns a Neon Bennett satchel.. always a great pop of color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Frame Swagger



Love the color!



leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3209683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using my older bags lately.  Back in Carrie today.



Great bag!


Canderson22 said:


> This sexy beast wanted to come out and play today. Grommet Carlyle in gunmetal/black.
> 
> View attachment 3209726



Adore the turnlock. 



eleanors36 said:


> Large Edie today!



Studding looks great on Edie!



lizziejean3 said:


> Been going old school for the past several days.  1995 Station Bag.



Oh, super nice! wonderful classic.


----------



## Caspin22

eleanors36 said:


> Large Edie today!




Want want want!  I have the smaller one in black and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## LauraTracy

Iamminda said:


> Hi LT!  Great to see you!  You are probably the last one of the group to break the ban. You or HS.



  Hi ban leader.  Nolita is tempting me but I haven't strayed...yet.


----------



## Iamminda

LauraTracy said:


> Hi ban leader.  Nolita is tempting me but I haven't strayed...yet.



Maybe Stick will gift you a Nolita this holiday season!


----------



## LauraTracy

Iamminda said:


> Maybe Stick will gift you a Nolita this holiday season!



Please!  He's a stickman not unlike the human version.  If a girl wants a great bag, she buys it herself.


----------



## frivofrugalista

lizziejean3 said:


> Been going old school for the past several days.  1995 Station Bag.



Can't go wrong with a classic!



Piarpreet said:


> I love combining my neon rhyder with some neutrals  one of my favorite bags. I actually bought two! Used one and sold it and this is my second.
> 
> View attachment 3209914




Love the pop of colour!!!


----------



## ledobe

BeachBagGal said:


> Like this look! [emoji3]





Hobbsy said:


> I think it looks great like this!!





Iamminda said:


> This bag looks great with that fob.



Thank You!  I am really enjoying this bag, and even my daughter who hates my duffles complimented me on it!


----------



## eleanors36

Piarpreet said:


> I love combining my neon rhyder with some neutrals  one of my favorite bags. I actually bought two! Used one and sold it and this is my second.
> 
> View attachment 3209914



What a great combination.


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> Studding looks great on Edie!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, super nice! wonderful classic.


Thanks, HS!



Canderson22 said:


> Want want want!  I have the smaller one in black and it's one of my favorites.



Thank you!  I agree!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Ms. Oil Slick Dakotah made her debut today! She added some nice color on this dreary day.


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Oil Slick Dakotah made her debut today! She added some nice color on this dreary day.



Pretty -- those rivets look so good.


----------



## Cyra

frivofrugalista said:


> Not a bag but wore my Dovelyn booties to an event yesterday, my only pair of heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204207



Gorge!!!  Plus that nano beside them!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Cyra said:


> Gorge!!!  Plus that nano beside them!!




Haha, they were a great pair!


----------



## Cyra

frivofrugalista said:


> Legacy Pebble leather drawstring today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208810



Now that's pebbled leather!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Oil Slick Dakotah made her debut today! She added some nice color on this dreary day.



what a cutie!


----------



## eleanors36

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Oil Slick Dakotah made her debut today! She added some nice color on this dreary day.



Adorable bag!  Love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Oil Slick Dakotah made her debut today! She added some nice color on this dreary day.



Cuuuutie!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Canderson22 said:


> This sexy beast wanted to come out and play today. Grommet Carlyle in gunmetal/black.
> 
> View attachment 3209726




Gorgeous!!! I think I'm pulling this baby out for tomorrow (in Brick)


----------



## ilikesunshine

eleanors36 said:


> Large Edie today!




Gorgeous!!! Love...


----------



## myluvofbags

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Oil Slick Dakotah made her debut today! She added some nice color on this dreary day.



Beautiful! I love the iridescent colors.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Heading out today.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heading out today.




So pretty!  Love the shine!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heading out today.



Love it ! Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> So pretty!  Love the shine!


 


shillinggirl88 said:


> Love it ! Enjoy!


 
Thanks - leather on this is so nice and thick!!!!


----------



## LauraTracy

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Oil Slick Dakotah made her debut today! She added some nice color on this dreary day.



Have not seen this one.  Love the studs!  



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heading out today.



As always, you have beautiful bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LauraTracy said:


> Have not seen this one.  Love the studs!
> 
> 
> 
> As always, you have beautiful bags.


 


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heading out today.



Beautiful!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heading out today.




I'm drooling over here. Love this Rhyder!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks



Sarah03 said:


> I'm drooling over here. Love this Rhyder!


I love the leather on this and the fact that is my fav PEBBLE


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heading out today.



Awww she's coming out to play! Love!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww she's coming out to play! Love!!


 
BBG - yes...she told me she was ready to come out - got tired of the dust bag !!!!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> BBG - yes...she told me she was ready to come out - got tired of the dust bag !!!!!!!



For sure!! Girl toooo pretty to be sitting in a dustbag!!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks - leather on this is so nice and thick!!!!




All the better to touch and squeeze!


----------



## myluvofbags

My Apricot Swagger


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> all the better to touch and squeeze!


 yes yes yes


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> My Apricot Swagger



That's pretty!


----------



## tke06

Large suede grey Borough. Lovely!


----------



## Sarah03

myluvofbags said:


> My Apricot Swagger







tke06 said:


> View attachment 3210788
> 
> 
> Large suede grey Borough. Lovely!




Love these!


----------



## Sarah03

Oxblood Nomad with a MK poof in Ballet


----------



## LauraTracy

myluvofbags said:


> My Apricot Swagger



This is so cute!  I love the colors!


----------



## LauraTracy

tke06 said:


> View attachment 3210788
> 
> 
> Large suede grey Borough. Lovely!



My favorite kind of borough.  I just love suede.



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3210798
> 
> Oxblood Nomad with a MK poof in Ballet



Look at the poof!  Love it!


----------



## Hobbsy

tke06 said:


> View attachment 3210788
> 
> 
> Large suede grey Borough. Lovely!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3210798
> 
> Oxblood Nomad with a MK poof in Ballet



Adorable!!


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Adorable!!







LauraTracy said:


> My favorite kind of borough.  I just love suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the poof!  Love it!




Thanks, ladies! Those darn poofs are addictive. I bought a red one, too.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks, ladies! Those darn poofs are addictive. I bought a red one, too.



I'm trying not to buy one because I know it won't stop at one!! &#128513;&#128520;&#128520;


----------



## ilikesunshine

Just getting around to posting...Beautiful Bags Today!!!


----------



## carterazo

myluvofbags said:


> My Apricot Swagger











tke06 said:


> View attachment 3210788
> 
> 
> Large suede grey Borough. Lovely!



Great bags, ladies!


----------



## carterazo

I've been  cheating for like a week. Time to come home to the roost.
Mickie in orange


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3210798
> 
> Oxblood Nomad with a MK poof in Ballet



Yum yum


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> I've been  cheating for like a week. Time to come home to the roost.
> Mickie in orange



Love the color


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> I've been  cheating for like a week. Time to come home to the roost.
> Mickie in orange




Loving this orange!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love the color







BeachBagGal said:


> Loving this orange!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## LauraTracy

carterazo said:


> I've been  cheating for like a week. Time to come home to the roost.
> Mickie in orange



Pretty color!  It makes me happy.


----------



## carterazo

LauraTracy said:


> Pretty color!  It makes me happy.



Me too. That's what I love about it.


----------



## leopardgirl0123




----------



## LauraTracy

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3211316



Wow, if that's not the perfect holiday season bag.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Hobbsy

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3211316



Always wished I would have got this bag...she's so pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3211316



WHat a pretty bag! love the turnlock front pocket!


----------



## myluvofbags

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3211316



Perfect bag for the holidays!


----------



## Iamminda

Forgotten how much I like this ultra navy Sullivan.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I've been  cheating for like a week. Time to come home to the roost.
> Mickie in orange



Wonderful color!


leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3211316



Wow!  Very pretty bag!



Iamminda said:


> Forgotten how much I like this ultra navy Sullivan.
> 
> View attachment 3211674



I do too!  One day I'm going to get one!


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> I do too!  One day I'm going to get one!



Thanks -- hope you get one next year


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Forgotten how much I like this ultra navy Sullivan.
> 
> View attachment 3211674



That looks so soft.. great color on it as well.


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> That looks so soft.. great color on it as well.



Thanks HS.  It's so squishy soft.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Forgotten how much I like this ultra navy Sullivan.
> 
> View attachment 3211674




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]love the colour on this pebble goodness!


----------



## MsBaggins

Iamminda said:


> Forgotten how much I like this ultra navy Sullivan.
> 
> View attachment 3211674




Ooooh, twins!!! Love that bag!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]love the colour on this pebble goodness!



Thanks so much!  



MsBaggins said:


> Ooooh, twins!!! Love that bag!



Thanks twinnie!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Icecaramellatte

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today





leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3211316



I like this charm!



carterazo said:


> I've been  cheating for like a week. Time to come home to the roost.
> Mickie in orange





myluvofbags said:


> My Apricot Swagger





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heading out today.





Piarpreet said:


> I love combining my neon rhyder with some neutrals  one of my favorite bags. I actually bought two! Used one and sold it and this is my second.
> 
> View attachment 3209914



Gorgeous!  All of these.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I didn't take a current pic but I've been using this one all week.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



What a beauty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't take a current pic but I've been using this one all week.



Nice! Those flowers are right on par with the upcoming collection. What year was this purse made?


----------



## jan1124

Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't take a current pic but I've been using this one all week.



Beautiful!  Thanks for the reminder.... this one is tucked safely away in her dust bag.... so tucked away, I forget to bring her out and use her.


----------



## Sarah03

Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't take a current pic but I've been using this one all week.




Beautiful!


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Stunning pic of that Market Tote![emoji7]


Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't take a current pic but I've been using this one all week.



What a beauty!


----------



## Jaidybug

Carried yesterday and today, my Racing Green Nomad


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks!



jan1124 said:


> Beautiful!  Thanks for the reminder.... this one is tucked safely away in her dust bag.... so tucked away, I forget to bring her out and use her.



I mostly use her as a dress or special occasion bag.  I used her for a party last weekend and just continued using her for the rest of the week.



BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Those flowers are right on par with the upcoming collection. What year was this purse made?



Ooh Good question.  I'd probably have to do research on this site to find out.  It is called the Black Floral Sophia if I remember right.  I know Megs has one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> Stunning pic of that Market Tote![emoji7]
> 
> 
> What a beauty!



Thank you


----------



## gr8onteej

I pulled this one out of the closet today.


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> I pulled this one out of the closet today.
> View attachment 3212656
> View attachment 3212657




What a beauty!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Carried yesterday and today, my Racing Green Nomad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212597



Very pretty!   I got this a few weeks ago and will probably debut it soon


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Very nice! a different color for swagger.. don't see that one often.


----------



## gr8onteej

frivofrugalista said:


> What a beauty!!!




Thank you.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Gorgeous hologram!



Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't take a current pic but I've been using this one all week.



That is a beautiful bag!  The flowers are exactly what Coach is doing for Spring. 



Jaidybug said:


> Carried yesterday and today, my Racing Green Nomad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212597



Twins on this!  Love the color. 



gr8onteej said:


> I pulled this one out of the closet today.
> View attachment 3212656
> View attachment 3212657



Fantastic color!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Love the green SWAG! She's beautiful.


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!   I got this a few weeks ago and will probably debut it soon



Thanks! I only started using mine recently, love it! 



eleanors36 said:


> Gorgeous hologram!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful bag!  The flowers are exactly what Coach is doing for Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> Twins on this!  Love the color.
> The colour is amazing, yay for twins!
> 
> 
> Fantastic color!


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> I pulled this one out of the closet today.
> View attachment 3212656
> View attachment 3212657



Lovely! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Love that green!


----------



## gr8onteej

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that green!




Thanks Jaidy Bug.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! a different color for swagger.. don't see that one often.



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Love the green SWAG! She's beautiful.



Thanks S


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that green!



Thanks JB


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Awesome Holiday color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Awesome Holiday color!


 Thank you


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Very nice!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Very nice!


 Thanks ladybug


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Both beautiful.  I love the green with your decorations!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Both beautiful.  I love the green with your decorations!


 
Thanks E!!!


----------



## LauraTracy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



The best colors always.  Very pretty!  I love the green.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LauraTracy said:


> The best colors always.  Very pretty!  I love the green.


 
Thanks LT


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Perfectly pretty girl for this time of year!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Still enjoying the classics!  Very pretty Miss Raspberry right?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Still enjoying the classics!  Very pretty Miss Raspberry right?


 Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Perfectly pretty girl for this time of year!


 Thanks BBG


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Lovely Caroline!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely Caroline!



Thanks JB


----------



## Cyra

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3211316



So pretty, and shiny!!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Mini Ruby in patchwork arrived today, and in ten minutes I cut the tags and moved in!


----------



## Sarah03

Moving into Gunmetal Baby Sage for my upcoming holiday travels.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Moving into Gunmetal Baby Sage for my upcoming holiday travels.
> View attachment 3214239



A great bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Moving into Gunmetal Baby Sage for my upcoming holiday travels.
> View attachment 3214239




Pretty, pretty gunmetal! This will be great for the holidays. [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

Finally moved out of Mickie in orange and switched into Pintuck Phoebe in grey birch. Perfect for the rain.


----------



## carterazo

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Mini Ruby in patchwork arrived today, and in ten minutes I cut the tags and moved in!



Very pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Swagger 37 Nude


----------



## LauraTracy

carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of Mickie in orange and switched into Pintuck Phoebe in grey birch. Perfect for the rain.



Love pintuck!  So pretty.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Swagger 37 Nude



The swagger is growing on me.  I like it in this color and that doggy card.


----------



## LauraTracy

Sarah03 said:


> Moving into Gunmetal Baby Sage for my upcoming holiday travels.
> View attachment 3214239



Awesome!  Just wow!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Swagger 37 Nude



Beautiful.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful.


 Thanks Iamminda!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## Alexa5

CFC... you really do a great job of using all of your bags (switching regularly)!  That is a great way to fully enjoy each and every one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> CFC... you really do a great job of using all of your bags (switching regularly)!  That is a great way to fully enjoy each and every one.


 
Thanks A, I try and change daily - helps me to get my moneys worth out of all of them


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Adore the color! I admire your ability to change bags so often. I cannot be bothered lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Adore the color! I admire your ability to change bags so often. I cannot be bothered lol.


 
Thanks HS...if I don't change at night - I will do it when getting ready for work.....everyone needs to come out and play


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Gorgeous!


 


Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Pretty color.  I agree with others -- you have a beautiful collection and sure seem to use them all


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Pretty color.  I agree with others -- you have a beautiful collection and sure seem to use them all


 
Thanks so much...I tried to put them in rotation often


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks HS...if I don't change at night - I will do it when getting ready for work.....everyone needs to come out and play



True! Plus we enjoy the eye candy!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks so much...I tried to put them in rotation often




My fantasy new year resolution-to rotate bags weekly.  Daily is far too ambitious for me.  Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> True! Plus we enjoy the eye candy!


 


gr8onteej said:


> My fantasy new year resolution-to rotate bags weekly.  Daily is far too ambitious for me.  Lol


 
Thanks yall!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of Mickie in orange and switched into Pintuck Phoebe in grey birch. Perfect for the rain.



You know I LOVE her 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Swagger 37 Nude



Gorgeous!  



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



LOVE...Black Cherry is being delivered today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> You know I LOVE her
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE...Black Cherry is being delivered today




Thank you!!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Gramcery in her Christmas best.


----------



## Tygriss

My super soft Maggie


----------



## frivofrugalista

iNeedCoffee said:


> Gramcery in her Christmas best.







Tygriss said:


> My super soft Maggie



Love these red beauties!!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Tygriss said:


> My super soft Maggie




Yummy


----------



## ilikesunshine

gr8onteej said:


> My fantasy new year resolution-to rotate bags weekly.  Daily is far too ambitious for me.  Lol




I do weekly (for the most part). I think I may shoot for 2x/week


----------



## Tygriss

frivofrugalista said:


> Love these red beauties!!!





iNeedCoffee said:


> Gramcery in her Christmas best.



Loving the green additions to the Gramercy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## Esquared72

Taxi Tote
View attachment 3216286


----------



## carterazo

Some brightness on this dreary day. Miss magenta.


----------



## MKB0925

Tygriss said:


> My super soft Maggie




Beautiful!


----------



## MKB0925

eehlers said:


> Taxi Tote
> View attachment 3216286




Twins...carrying mine today too!


----------



## MKB0925

iNeedCoffee said:


> Gramcery in her Christmas best.




Gorgeous!


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Some brightness on this dreary day. Miss magenta.




Love this color...dreary here too! (New England)


----------



## MsBaggins

Metallic snake Phoebe from FOS..

I didnt take a separate pic, sorry


----------



## LauraTracy

MsBaggins said:


> Metallic snake Phoebe from FOS..
> 
> I didnt take a separate pic, sorry



I love everything I see.  Congratulations!


----------



## MsBaggins

LauraTracy said:


> I love everything I see.  Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## amvaldez18

MsBaggins said:


> Metallic snake Phoebe from FOS..
> 
> I didnt take a separate pic, sorry



Love it all!  Is that the new plum color on the wallet?


----------



## HesitantShopper

MsBaggins said:


> Metallic snake Phoebe from FOS..
> 
> I didnt take a separate pic, sorry



Nothing wrong with that, all great pieces to see anyways!


----------



## MsBaggins

amvaldez18 said:


> Love it all!  Is that the new plum color on the wallet?



Yes it is! Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Finally cut the tags on Ace.


----------



## purslv

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally cut the tags on Ace.




Beautiful! Love this!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## MsBaggins

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Love this bag!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally cut the tags on Ace.



Lovely! been admiring the same bag @ the boutique.


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally cut the tags on Ace.


Gorgeous color! 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Beautiful bag! Love the festive backdrop!


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally cut the tags on Ace.


Lovely Ace! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



What a pretty Borough!  Leather looks soft!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My little rose gold chain clutch for a party tonight. Gramcery was my daytime bag.


----------



## carterazo

Gramercy in nude


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MsBaggins said:


> Love this bag!!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous color!
> 
> Beautiful bag! Love the festive backdrop!





eleanors36 said:


> Lovely Ace!
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty Borough!  Leather looks soft!



Thank you


----------



## Jaidybug

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally cut the tags on Ace.



Pretty colour! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Gorgeous soft B! 



iNeedCoffee said:


> My little rose gold chain clutch for a party tonight. Gramcery was my daytime bag.



The rose gold is beautiful! 



carterazo said:


> Gramercy in nude




Lovely!


----------



## gr8onteej

First day out with hologram market tote


----------



## Iamminda

Debuting gunmetal 27.


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Debuting gunmetal 27.
> 
> View attachment 3219008




Very pretty!


----------



## quinna

The last few days I've been in grommet B with borrowed feathers. Please excuse the crummy pic.


----------



## quinna

gr8onteej said:


> First day out with hologram market tote
> View attachment 3218796



Love the color in this light!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Debuting gunmetal 27.
> 
> View attachment 3219008



Oooo gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> The last few days I've been in grommet B with borrowed feathers. Please excuse the crummy pic.



Love those grommets! Gives it some edge.


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty!





BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo gorgeous!



Thanks so much.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> First day out with hologram market tote
> View attachment 3218796



Perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Iamminda said:


> Debuting gunmetal 27.
> 
> View attachment 3219008



Gorgeous! !


----------



## Iamminda

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous! !



Thanks.  I like it more the more I look at it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Slick!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Slick!!!



Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thank you


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Slick!!!



Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today was a closet dive; came up with Candace.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!


 


THANKS GF!!




MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a closet dive; came up with Candace.


 
BACK at you - BEAUTIFUL - color is timeless


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a closet dive; came up with Candace.



Beautiful -- love the matching wallet too.


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Debuting gunmetal 27.
> 
> View attachment 3219008



Great color. Love the details!



gr8onteej said:


> First day out with hologram market tote
> View attachment 3218796



Awesome color.



carterazo said:


> Gramercy in nude


Beautiful and great color.  The leather looks so smooth. 



iNeedCoffee said:


> My little rose gold chain clutch for a party tonight. Gramcery was my daytime bag.



Love the contrast between hardware and color of the purse.



quinna said:


> The last few days I've been in grommet B with borrowed feathers. Please excuse the crummy pic.


Awesome purse. Love the hardware.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Slick!!!


Wonderful. Love the oil slick hardware. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a closet dive; came up with Candace.


Great color. Love the Candace style.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Wonderful. Love the oil slick hardware.
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Great color. Love the details



Thank you


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Debuting gunmetal 27.
> 
> View attachment 3219008



And what a debut!!      WOW.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful -- love the matching wallet too.





SEWDimples said:


> Great color. Love the Candace style.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> BACK at you - BEAUTIFUL - color is timeless



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a closet dive; came up with Candace.




She is a beauty! [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Debuting gunmetal 27.
> 
> View attachment 3219008




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> And what a debut!!      WOW.



Thank you


----------



## eleanors36

Some holiday cheer for an overcast day!


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> First day out with hologram market tote
> View attachment 3218796



So lovely with that shine!



Iamminda said:


> Debuting gunmetal 27.
> 
> View attachment 3219008



This looks wonderful!



quinna said:


> The last few days I've been in grommet B with borrowed feathers. Please excuse the crummy pic.



I like the feather and wonderful B!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Slick!!!



Slick and some swag!  Cool!



MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a closet dive; came up with Candace.



Just gorgeous!  Always loved this shade.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Some holiday cheer for an overcast day!


 
wowoza - that is one HOT mama


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> wowoza - that is one HOT mama



Thanks gf!


----------



## aundria17

Hologram tote today


----------



## alansgail

eleanors36 said:


> Some holiday cheer for an overcast day!


This is beautiful, which style is it please?


----------



## eleanors36

alansgail said:


> This is beautiful, which style is it please?



It's the Workwear Tatum from Fall 2014.  Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> This looks wonderful!
> 
> !



Thanks



eleanors36 said:


> Some holiday cheer for an overcast day!



So pretty!  I have never seen this bag before.


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Thanks
> 
> So pretty!  I have never seen this bag before.



Thanks!  One of the first SV bags I absolutely loved!  Last fall.


----------



## pursecharm

Iamminda said:


> Debuting gunmetal 27.
> 
> View attachment 3219008




Oh, you tempt me. That's my size too!


----------



## Iamminda

pursecharm said:


> Oh, you tempt me. That's my size too!



Thanks!  I am also tempted by the metallic cherry patchwork 27 at Belk too


----------



## amvaldez18

Cranberry Cora today to add a pop of color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

amvaldez18 said:


> Cranberry Cora today to add a pop of color!



Super cute pop of color with your outfit!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

amvaldez18 said:


> Cranberry Cora today to add a pop of color!



How cute on you!


----------



## S00

carterazo said:


> Gramercy in nude


Very nice.


----------



## S00

Iamminda said:


> Debuting gunmetal 27.
> 
> View attachment 3219008


That is so pretty.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gunmetal Rhyder 33


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gunmetal Rhyder 33



Lovely as usual.  I have the same wrapping paper!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Lovely as usual.  I have the same wrapping paper!




Thanks E!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

S00 said:


> That is so pretty.



Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gunmetal Rhyder 33



I like this one--really drawn to the gunmetal color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> I like this one--really drawn to the gunmetal color.


 


Thank you


----------



## Pinkalicious

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Slick!!!




I love this style [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Pinkalicious said:


> I love this style [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## amvaldez18

Christmas present from my hubby! Plum Phoebe!


----------



## BeachBagGal

amvaldez18 said:


> Christmas present from my hubby! Plum Phoebe!




Ooo so pretty! Loving your pops of color lately!


----------



## amvaldez18

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo so pretty! Loving your pops of color lately!



Thank you! You can't tell but my skirt has tiny flowers on it that match. I'm loving this bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

amvaldez18 said:


> Christmas present from my hubby! Plum Phoebe!



Fantastic color! looks great on you, wonderful gift.


----------



## myluvofbags

amvaldez18 said:


> Christmas present from my hubby! Plum Phoebe!



Great color and mod shot. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## amvaldez18

.


----------



## amvaldez18

HesitantShopper said:


> Fantastic color! looks great on you, wonderful gift.






myluvofbags said:


> Great color and mod shot. What a wonderful gift.



Thank you! I'm glad I finally got a Phoebe, it took me a long time to fall in love with this style


----------



## Iamminda

amvaldez18 said:


> Christmas present from my hubby! Plum Phoebe!



Pretty color on you!


----------



## CatePNW

amvaldez18 said:


> Christmas present from my hubby! Plum Phoebe!



Very pretty!  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Carried this cutie for Xmas din last night!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Carried this cutie for Xmas din last night!
> View attachment 3222412



Oh that is cute!  Perfect for xmas


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Oh that is cute!  Perfect for xmas




Thanks! I agree I love this Flight wristlet and color, especially around the holidays.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Carried this cutie for Xmas din last night!
> View attachment 3222412



Adorable and a perfect Holiday color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> Some holiday cheer for an overcast day!



What a nicely detailed tote!



aundria17 said:


> Hologram tote today



Love the shimmer!


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> What a nicely detailed tote!
> 
> Love the shimmer!



Thanks, HS!


----------



## frivofrugalista

just picked up the mini Ryder satchel, guess that's my bag for today!


----------



## Caspin22

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3222840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just picked up the mini Ryder satchel, guess that's my bag for today!




Sooo cute!  What fits in it?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Canderson22 said:


> Sooo cute!  What fits in it?




A
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 A lot! I still have room on top to fit my phone, cloves and keys. The front pocket is useless.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3222840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just picked up the mini Ryder satchel, guess that's my bag for today!





frivofrugalista said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot! I still have room on top to fit my phone, cloves and keys. The front pocket is useless.



Super cute! holds a fair bit as well.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Really nice!


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute! holds a fair bit as well.



Thank you, coach mini bags tend to be spacious.


----------



## MDT

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3222840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just picked up the mini Ryder satchel, guess that's my bag for today!



This is so cute!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MDT said:


> This is so cute!




Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute! holds a fair bit as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Mariquel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Yummmm........chocolate covered pretzels!  Pretty tote, too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Pretty girl!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Gorrrgeous!!!


----------



## Orangesauce1

I think I have just spent hours looking through this thread ... and deaf worth it. I have just purchased my first new Coach and I am so excited for it to come. I love all the bright colours but have opted for a very useful black Dakotah mini to start with. I can already sense I am in trouble! here in the UK they have the Ocelot range which I love but am worried it might be a little bright have any of you got these?


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



What a beauty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mariquel said:


> Yummmm........chocolate covered pretzels!  Pretty tote, too!


Lol. Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!


Thanks. Love this tote


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty girl!





Sarah03 said:


> Gorrrgeous!!!



Thanks yall


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Good combo--chocolate covered pretzels and a hologram!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Good combo--chocolate covered pretzels and a hologram!


Yum yum


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



OMG.       She's gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Sigh.   So pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I've been carrying scarlet o'Phoebe since Christmas Day.   She had been languishing in my closet for over a year with tags still on.   Eeeeeek.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying scarlet o'Phoebe since Christmas Day.   She had been languishing in my closet for over a year with tags still on.   Eeeeeek.



Perfect time to bring out this pretty lady!


----------



## lurkernomore

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying scarlet o'Phoebe since Christmas Day.   She had been languishing in my closet for over a year with tags still on.   Eeeeeek.



Glad Ms. Phoebe waited patiently...she seems very content now!


----------



## LauraTracy

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying scarlet o'Phoebe since Christmas Day.   She had been languishing in my closet for over a year with tags still on.   Eeeeeek.



Very pretty!  Glad she has seen the light of day.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Perfect time to bring out this pretty lady!





lurkernomore said:


> Glad Ms. Phoebe waited patiently...she seems very content now!





LauraTracy said:


> Very pretty!  Glad she has seen the light of day.



Thanks, y'all!!


----------



## Iamminda

Light blue D today


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Light blue D today
> 
> View attachment 3225842



Such a soft beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Light blue D today
> 
> View attachment 3225842



Gorgeous!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Light blue D today
> 
> View attachment 3225842




Beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Such a soft beautiful shade of blue.





MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!





frivofrugalista said:


> Beauty!



Thanks ladies.


----------



## VickiMcB

I've been MIA from TPF for quite a few months... but this lovely Coach Bennet Satchel I picked up at the outlet in OKC has made me fall in love with Coach all over again!  It's been my go-to bag all month long!
Here's a few shots of it from this month 
:beat:
I should post some mod-shots soon, too!
(Also, PLEASE purselovers, please tag #tpfcoach on Instagram!  I love to see other Coach bags!)


----------



## frivofrugalista

Gorgeous bag! And the leather looks yummy!


----------



## Sarah03

VickiMcB said:


> I've been MIA from TPF for quite a few months... but this lovely Coach Bennet Satchel I picked up at the outlet in OKC has made me fall in love with Coach all over again!  It's been my go-to bag all month long!
> 
> Here's a few shots of it from this month
> 
> :beat:
> 
> I should post some mod-shots soon, too!
> 
> (Also, PLEASE purselovers, please tag #tpfcoach on Instagram!  I love to see other Coach bags!)




Welcome back!  Your Bennet looks so nice- I love the leather and shape. I second the motion for the TPF IG hashtags!  It's pretty fun to see all the purses!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying scarlet o'Phoebe since Christmas Day.   She had been languishing in my closet for over a year with tags still on.   Eeeeeek.



I love that red. Coach puts out some great reds! I carried a Phoebe today too! 







VickiMcB said:


> I've been MIA from TPF for quite a few months... but this lovely Coach Bennet Satchel I picked up at the outlet in OKC has made me fall in love with Coach all over again!  It's been my go-to bag all month long!
> Here's a few shots of it from this month
> :beat:
> I should post some mod-shots soon, too!
> (Also, PLEASE purselovers, please tag #tpfcoach on Instagram!  I love to see other Coach bags!)


I really liked the Bennett satchels when I saw them. The leather is wonderful!


----------



## carterazo

VickiMcB said:


> I've been MIA from TPF for quite a few months... but this lovely Coach Bennet Satchel I picked up at the outlet in OKC has made me fall in love with Coach all over again!  It's been my go-to bag all month long!
> Here's a few shots of it from this month
> :beat:
> I should post some mod-shots soon, too!
> (Also, PLEASE purselovers, please tag #tpfcoach on Instagram!  I love to see other Coach bags!)



Welcome back! Bennett is a great bag. I had a hard time picking just one color. :sly:


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Rose Gold Phoebe today.


----------



## HesitantShopper

VickiMcB said:


> I've been MIA from TPF for quite a few months... but this lovely Coach Bennet Satchel I picked up at the outlet in OKC has made me fall in love with Coach all over again!  It's been my go-to bag all month long!
> Here's a few shots of it from this month
> :beat:
> I should post some mod-shots soon, too!
> (Also, PLEASE purselovers, please tag #tpfcoach on Instagram!  I love to see other Coach bags!)



Very nice! they did a great job on the leather the Bennett satchels!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Rose Gold Phoebe today.



How pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying scarlet o'Phoebe since Christmas Day.   She had been languishing in my closet for over a year with tags still on.   Eeeeeek.




Perfect shade for the Holiday season! and a year! omg, def time to haul her out.



Iamminda said:


> Light blue D today
> 
> View attachment 3225842



Such a pretty blue.


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Such a pretty blue.



Thanks -- carrying it renewed my love for this bag.


----------



## Orangesauce1

Iamminda said:


> Light blue D today
> 
> View attachment 3225842




Am loving this in the blue.. I have just bought one in black!


----------



## Iamminda

Orangesauce1 said:


> Am loving this in the blue.. I have just bought one in black!



Thanks .  I have it in black as well (love my Dakotahs).  Hope you like yours and can't wait to see a pic.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

eleanors36 said:


> Some holiday cheer for an overcast day!



Ooh the one that got away.  Nice!


----------



## Orangesauce1

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I have it in black as well (love my Dakotahs).  Hope you like yours and can't wait to see a pic.




Happy new year... A little New Years gift to me whoops ...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Orangesauce1 said:


> Happy new year... A little New Years gift to me whoops ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227400




Nice! Happy New Year!


----------



## Iamminda

Orangesauce1 said:


> Happy new year... A little New Years gift to me whoops ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227400



Beautiful!  What a great New Years gift--enjoy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Orangesauce1 said:


> Happy new year... A little New Years gift to me whoops ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227400




Great way to end the year!


----------



## Pinkalicious

VickiMcB said:


> I've been MIA from TPF for quite a few months... but this lovely Coach Bennet Satchel I picked up at the outlet in OKC has made me fall in love with Coach all over again!  It's been my go-to bag all month long!
> 
> Here's a few shots of it from this month
> 
> :beat:
> 
> I should post some mod-shots soon, too!
> 
> (Also, PLEASE purselovers, please tag #tpfcoach on Instagram!  I love to see other Coach bags!)




Is this the regular size? From pics online it seems to look a lot bigger! But your pics show a great size! Is this the iPad mini?


----------



## pbnjam

VickiMcB said:


> I've been MIA from TPF for quite a few months... but this lovely Coach Bennet Satchel I picked up at the outlet in OKC has made me fall in love with Coach all over again!  It's been my go-to bag all month long!
> 
> Here's a few shots of it from this month
> 
> :beat:
> 
> I should post some mod-shots soon, too!
> 
> (Also, PLEASE purselovers, please tag #tpfcoach on Instagram!  I love to see other Coach bags!)




Love your pics! [emoji7] Can't wait to get this soon! What a nice way to ring in the new year. [emoji1][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Orangesauce1 said:


> Happy new year... A little New Years gift to me whoops ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227400



Really cute! Happy New Year!


----------



## pursecharm

Bringing in the new year with colorblock Swagger 20.


----------



## Orangesauce1

pursecharm said:


> Bringing in the new year with colorblock Swagger 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228074




What a beautiful bag


----------



## Orangesauce1

aundria17 said:


> Hologram tote today



This bag is beautiful I keep eyeing it up, one day I keep telling myself


----------



## HesitantShopper

pursecharm said:


> Bringing in the new year with colorblock Swagger 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228074



Super cute!


----------



## eleanors36

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh the one that got away.  Nice!



Thank you!


----------



## eleanors36

Orangesauce1 said:


> Happy new year... A little New Years gift to me whoops ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227400



Lovely D!


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been carrying scarlet o'Phoebe since Christmas Day.   She had been languishing in my closet for over a year with tags still on.   Eeeeeek.



I've been carrying this bag, too, for a while.  Lovely!



Iamminda said:


> Light blue D today
> 
> View attachment 3225842



Such a pretty D!


----------



## MKB0925

pursecharm said:


> Bringing in the new year with colorblock Swagger 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228074




Gorgeous...love this. Happy New Year!


----------



## pursecharm

HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute!




Thanks and wishing everyone health and happiness this year!


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Such a pretty D!



Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Thanks and Happy New Year!



Same to you and all tpf folks!  Going to take my black D out tonight.  :doggie:


----------



## Scooch

My Christmas gift from my bosses and accessories are from the hubby.


----------



## MKB0925

Scooch said:


> My Christmas gift from my bosses and accessories are from the hubby.
> 
> View attachment 3230133




Great gift and I love that wristlet and FOB.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scooch said:


> My Christmas gift from my bosses and accessories are from the hubby.
> 
> View attachment 3230133



Wonderful gifts!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Back to work today with


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Back to work today with



What a lovely color! i really like the detailed tags they did on this style.


----------



## pbnjam

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Back to work today with



This is gorgeous! I can look at this all day.


----------



## pbnjam

Scooch said:


> My Christmas gift from my bosses and accessories are from the hubby.
> 
> View attachment 3230133



Very nice gifts! I like the shape of that bag. These accessories will be perfect for Valentine's Day.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> What a lovely color! i really like the detailed tags they did on this style.


 


pbnjam said:


> This is gorgeous! I can look at this all day.


 
Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Back to work today with



Oh Caroline!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Scooch said:


> My Christmas gift from my bosses and accessories are from the hubby.
> 
> View attachment 3230133



Wow that was nice!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Oh Caroline!


 
Yes.......One of my TOP Favs


----------



## Caspin22

First day out for Racing Green Nomad Hobo. Love!


----------



## JennyErin

First day out for my Indigo Ace


----------



## ilikesunshine

Canderson22 said:


> First day out for Racing Green Nomad Hobo. Love!
> 
> View attachment 3231301




Great Minds...First time for me too


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> Great Minds...First time for me too
> View attachment 3231484


Veryyyy nice


----------



## Iamminda

Canderson22 said:


> First day out for Racing Green Nomad Hobo. Love!
> 
> View attachment 3231301





ilikesunshine said:


> Great Minds...First time for me too
> View attachment 3231484



Lovely!  I am waiting for a dry day to debut mine


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Veryyyy nice




Thanks GF [emoji6]


----------



## ilikesunshine

Iamminda said:


> Lovely!  I am waiting for a dry day to debut mine




Uh oh...should I be careful in wet weather? (I guess I should know the answer [emoji16] but I don't)


----------



## Iamminda

ilikesunshine said:


> Uh oh...should I be careful in wet weather? (I guess I should know the answer [emoji16] but I don't)



I am guessing you will be fine.  I never treat my bags (too lazy) so I avoid using my new or nice bags when it rains.


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Back to work today with



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## abwd

Canderson22 said:


> First day out for Racing Green Nomad Hobo. Love!
> 
> View attachment 3231301





ilikesunshine said:


> Great Minds...First time for me too
> View attachment 3231484



Love this green!  I wish I had more that I could wear this with because it is a rocking color!!!


----------



## abwd

JennyErin said:


> First day out for my Indigo Ace



Classy!


----------



## ilikesunshine

abwd said:


> Love this green!  I wish I had more that I could wear this with because it is a rocking color!!!




If anyone can pull off this color, it's you [emoji6]


----------



## MsBaggins

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Back to work today with




Looove this!!! Gorgeous


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MsBaggins said:


> Looove this!!! Gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> First day out for Racing Green Nomad Hobo. Love!
> 
> View attachment 3231301



Love the green!



JennyErin said:


> First day out for my Indigo Ace



Very nice!



ilikesunshine said:


> Great Minds...First time for me too
> View attachment 3231484



LoL another great colored Nomad!


----------



## eleanors36

Scooch said:


> My Christmas gift from my bosses and accessories are from the hubby.
> 
> View attachment 3230133



Very nice!  Accessories are great. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Back to work today with



Pretty.  I like those tags!


----------



## eleanors36

Canderson22 said:


> First day out for Racing Green Nomad Hobo. Love!
> 
> View attachment 3231301





JennyErin said:


> First day out for my Indigo Ace



Lovely Ace!



ilikesunshine said:


> Great Minds...First time for me too
> View attachment 3231484



Twins with both of you on the green Nomad.  I love this color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Very nice!  Accessories are great.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty.  I like those tags!


 Thanks E


----------



## BeachBagGal

My black Legacy Courtenay!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> My black Legacy Courtenay!
> View attachment 3232264



so nice, love the turn lock front pocket and the tassel.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> so nice, love the turn lock front pocket and the tassel.




Thanks! It really is a great functional bag. The front pocket is perfect for my phone. [emoji3].  Hadn't used her in awhile so it was time to break her out again.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My black Legacy Courtenay!
> View attachment 3232264



Love this one -- black is such a classy color.  Haven't used mine in awhile too since it's bright coral (will bring her out when it gets a bit warmer).


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Love this one -- black is such a classy color.  Haven't used mine in awhile too since it's bright coral (will bring her out when it gets a bit warmer).




Thanks! Funny because I was just thinking how much I love this bag in Coral whenever I see pictures. I can't wait to see your pix. [emoji3]


----------



## tonij2000

BeachBagGal said:


> My black Legacy Courtenay!
> View attachment 3232264



There is NOTHING like black legacy leather!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonij2000 said:


> There is NOTHING like black legacy leather!




True! The leather on that bag is so soft and huggable and has a really nice sheen to it.


----------



## abwd

ilikesunshine said:


> If anyone can pull off this color, it's you [emoji6]




Thank you! Don't tempt me. I have been traveling every week and sadly, I haven't been able to use many of my bags. I need a big old durable sack!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

BeachBagGal said:


> My black Legacy Courtenay!
> View attachment 3232264



I'm with hesitant shopper, very awesome bag the leather tassels are a good accessory


----------



## Caspin22

BeachBagGal said:


> My black Legacy Courtenay!
> View attachment 3232264




Legacy leather in black is some of the finest leather they've ever done. Lovely and classic!


----------



## Caspin22

Today I've got my enormous Audrey Andie cinched tote in cobalt patent. Love this bag, especially for a rare rainy week in Phoenix.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Today I've got my enormous Audrey Andie cinched tote in cobalt patent. Love this bag, especially for a rare rainy week in Phoenix.
> 
> View attachment 3233203



This is really nice! perfect for the rain.


----------



## carterazo

Moved into Gramercy in nude for today. Love her!


----------



## Iamminda

Took me forever to cut the tag off this one but here is Ms. burnt camel.


----------



## eleanors36

Canderson22 said:


> Today I've got my enormous Audrey Andie cinched tote in cobalt patent. Love this bag, especially for a rare rainy week in Phoenix.
> 
> View attachment 3233203



What a perfect bag for rainy days!



carterazo said:


> Moved into Gramercy in nude for today. Love her!



Beautiful!



Iamminda said:


> Took me forever to cut the tag off this one but here is Ms. burnt camel.
> 
> View attachment 3233303



I really like the burnt camel!  I've been carrying my Bleeker Sullivan in navy.  Love it!


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> My black Legacy Courtenay!
> View attachment 3232264




Lovely, classy bag with great features!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Moved into Gramercy in nude for today. Love her!



Very nice!


Iamminda said:


> Took me forever to cut the tag off this one but here is Ms. burnt camel.
> 
> View attachment 3233303



Why?! this is lovely.


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> I really like the burnt camel!  I've been carrying my Bleeker Sullivan in navy.  Love it!



Thanks!  Glad to hear you are enjoying yours.


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Why?! this is lovely.



Thanks!  Almost a year since purchase--at one point thought about parting with it.  But came to my senses since I don't have any brown Coach bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Thanks!  Almost a year since purchase--at one point thought about parting with it.  But came to my senses since I don't have any brown Coach bag.



Glad you kept it. It really is a great bag. Everyone needs at least one brown bag(i even own 3)


----------



## MsBaggins

Eggplant Nomad


----------



## myluvofbags

MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant Nomad



What a great shade of purple and the yellow is a great pop of color.


----------



## MsBaggins

myluvofbags said:


> What a great shade of purple and the yellow is a great pop of color.



Thank you.


----------



## alansgail

MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant Nomad


Just beautiful in every way, love your accessories as well


----------



## Caspin22

MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant Nomad




Absolutely gorgeous. In real life is it a true purple?  It almost looks like a dusty rose in this photo.


----------



## Hobbsy

MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant Nomad



Gorgeous!  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

carterazo said:


> Moved into Gramercy in nude for today. Love her!



When did the gramercy release?!? This is so pretty


----------



## MsBaggins

Canderson22 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. In real life is it a true purple?  It almost looks like a dusty rose in this photo.



Thank you. Yes its true purple. My pic is in some weird light but C4Cs pic of her Mercer captured the color best i think


----------



## MsBaggins

alansgail said:


> Just beautiful in every way, love your accessories as well











Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous!  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

MsBaggins said:


> Eggplant Nomad



Very pretty!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you! 






HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice!




Thanks! 






lotusflowerbaum said:


> When did the gramercy release?!? This is so pretty



Thank you.  I got her a couple months ago at my local outlet.


----------



## MsBaggins

carterazo said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you.


----------



## momof3boyz

carterazo said:


> Moved into Gramercy in nude for today. Love her!



Very pretty !!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Nice


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Boy I don't want to like this color, and boy I really do!! &#128552;&#128552;


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> today




gorgeous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Lovely!


----------



## Sarah03

Hologram!


----------



## localina13

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3236140
> 
> Hologram!



Love the hologram, so pretty!! Can't wait for all my hologram goodies to come in, hoping they will be here this week


----------



## Sarah03

localina13 said:


> Love the hologram, so pretty!! Can't wait for all my hologram goodies to come in, hoping they will be here this week




Thank you!  I hope your hologram goodies arrive quickly. What did you get?


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3236140
> 
> Hologram!



Gorgeous! !!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Nice





Hobbsy said:


> Boy I don't want to like this color, and boy I really do!! &#128552;&#128552;





Iamminda said:


> Lovely!



Thanks yall


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3236140
> 
> Hologram!


Lovely


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovely







Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous! !!




Thank you!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Rock that bag!  



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3236140
> 
> Hologram!



Beautiful!


----------



## localina13

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!  I hope your hologram goodies arrive quickly. What did you get?



Thank you I hope so too. I have the tote and I'm waiting on the soft wallet, 17 cosmetic case, and the wrislet &#128512;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Rock that bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Jaidybug

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3236140
> 
> Hologram!




What a beauty![emoji7]


----------



## Sarah03

Jaidybug said:


> What a beauty![emoji7]




Thank you!


----------



## vesperholly

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3236140
> 
> Hologram!



Am green eyed monster! LOVE!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3236140
> 
> Hologram!



So pretty and so cool!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Really like your Mercer! I've only seen the smaller size so far IRL.  Classy.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3236140
> 
> Hologram!



Love it. What do you put inside? Does it feel heavy?. Might get the same bag but the one with Baseman monster pattern inside.  Thank you!!  Very pretty by the way!


----------



## Sarah03

AlbertsLove said:


> Love it. What do you put inside? Does it feel heavy?. Might get the same bag but the one with Baseman monster pattern inside.  Thank you!!  Very pretty by the way!



Thank you!  I don't find it heavy at all, and I carry a moderate amount of stuff. I love the Baseman print- it's so fun! 
Here's what's inside






shillinggirl88 said:


> So pretty and so cool!



Thank you!



vesperholly said:


> Am green eyed monster! LOVE!




Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Really like your Mercer! I've only seen the smaller size so far IRL.  Classy.


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Love this bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Acid green mini Riley on a rainy, gloomy day


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Love the color!


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Acid green mini Riley on a rainy, gloomy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236955




Cute! Great choice.


----------



## myluvofbags

frivofrugalista said:


> Acid green mini Riley on a rainy, gloomy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236955



Such a pretty bag. The mix of pebbled and smooth leather along with the great color is a great combination.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Cute! Great choice.



Thank you [emoji4]


myluvofbags said:


> Such a pretty bag. The mix of pebbled and smooth leather along with the great color is a great combination.



Thank you, I agree the colour is vibrant enough for a dull day!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



The color on this baby is GOOOORGEOUS!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Acid green mini Riley on a rainy, gloomy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236955



LOVING this cutie with the fun pop of color! I haven't seen a bag in this color in a long while.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Gorgeous color!



frivofrugalista said:


> Acid green mini Riley on a rainy, gloomy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236955



Pretty!  Like the fob!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



What a pretty color!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Acid green mini Riley on a rainy, gloomy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236955



This looks so pretty with the flower fob.  Is it kinda yellow IRL?   That's kinda how it looks online.  I never noticed this style when it was out -- it's kinda like the swagger with an outer pocket.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> This looks so pretty with the flower fob.  Is it kinda yellow IRL?   That's kinda how it looks online.  I never noticed this style when it was out -- it's kinda like the swagger with an outer pocket.




It's more yellow with a hint of green undertone. The outer pocket is useless.


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> It's more yellow with a hint of green undertone. The outer pocket is useless.



Thx.  Good to know about the useless pocket.  Lol


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Thx.  Good to know about the useless pocket.  Lol




Lol, you're welcome


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!  I don't find it heavy at all, and I carry a moderate amount of stuff. I love the Baseman print- it's so fun!
> Here's what's inside
> View attachment 3236724
> View attachment 3236725
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Impressive!  You are much more organized than I!


----------



## jane

Moved into my new orange market tote today, got for a steal on clearance from Macy's


----------



## Iamminda

Feel like going classic today with black stewardess.


----------



## Trudysmom

I went out to lunch with my Legacy Haley satchel.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Feel like going classic today with black stewardess.
> 
> View attachment 3237251




Can never go wrong with a classic!


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Feel like going classic today with black stewardess.
> 
> View attachment 3237251




Love the classics! Timeless. [emoji173]&#65039;


jane said:


> Moved into my new orange market tote today, got for a steal on clearance from Macy's




Love this vibrant color! 


Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my Legacy Haley satchel.




Beautiful satchel! Love this shape and style.


----------



## Iamminda

Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my Legacy Haley satchel.



Pretty!  Looks great with what you are wearing.



frivofrugalista said:


> Can never go wrong with a classic!



Thanks--it was nice to rediscover an oldie.


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Love the classics! Timeless. [emoji173]&#65039;
> .



Thanks


----------



## Sarah03

eleanors36 said:


> Impressive!  You are much more organized than I!




Aww Thanks!  I try- it helps when there are so many pretty wristlets to choose from!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Love this bag!





gr8onteej said:


> Love the color!





BeachBagGal said:


> The color on this baby is GOOOORGEOUS!!!





eleanors36 said:


> Gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!  Like the fob!





Iamminda said:


> What a pretty color!



Thank you. Love this bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Feel like going classic today with black stewardess.
> 
> View attachment 3237251


Very nice


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Very nice



Thanks!


----------



## MsBaggins

shillinggirl88 said:


> Really like your Mercer! I've only seen the smaller size so far IRL.  Classy.



There's a smaller size?


----------



## shillinggirl88

MsBaggins said:


> There's a smaller size?



Nordstrom.com has two different sizes. Mercer 30 appears to be smaller, then there is a Mercer.


----------



## MsBaggins

shillinggirl88 said:


> Nordstrom.com has two different sizes. Mercer 30 appears to be smaller, then there is a Mercer.



Oh, okay. Thanks for the info!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Pretty color! love the front turnlock pocket!


----------



## HesitantShopper

jane said:


> Moved into my new orange market tote today, got for a steal on clearance from Macy's



Looks great all decked with Woodstock! 



Iamminda said:


> Feel like going classic today with black stewardess.
> 
> View attachment 3237251



A great classic, can never go wrong with one of these!



Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my Legacy Haley satchel.



Such a pretty bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!  I don't find it heavy at all, and I carry a moderate amount of stuff. I love the Baseman print- it's so fun!
> Here's what's inside
> View attachment 3236724
> View attachment 3236725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



what a great collection of hologram you have! so roomy! you could fit so much more inside.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Love. This. Bag.  That front turnlock is fantastic.  What's the name?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty color! love the front turnlock pocket!


 Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Love. This. Bag.  That front turnlock is fantastic.  What's the name?


 
Thanks E. She is Ms. Harper


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> what a great collection of hologram you have! so roomy! you could fit so much more inside.




Thank you! I love using this bag because I can stow my winter hat, gloves, and scarf in there with room to spare!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks E. She is Ms. Harper



Thanks!    My kind of bag!


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Feel like going classic today with black stewardess.
> 
> View attachment 3237251



Great to see!  Wish I had not given mine away--such a great bag!



Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my Legacy Haley satchel.



Beautiful color and looks great with your ensemble!


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> A great classic, can never go wrong with one of these!
> !



Thanks HS!  



eleanors36 said:


> Great to see!  Wish I had not given mine away--such a great bag!
> !



Thanks E!  I know what you mean--I got rid of my British tan one (what was I thinking?).


----------



## Coach2020

Keep your bags Ladies!!! They are beautiful and last a lifetime


----------



## Sarah03

Hologram again on this cold cold day


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Hologram again on this cold cold day
> View attachment 3238223


 
Very nice and yes it is cold here too


----------



## Jaidybug

jane said:


> Moved into my new orange market tote today, got for a steal on clearance from Macy's



Gorgeous pop of colour! 



Iamminda said:


> Feel like going classic today with black stewardess.
> 
> View attachment 3237251



Great classic! 



Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my Legacy Haley satchel.



Love the Legacy Marine colour!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



So pretty! 



Sarah03 said:


> Hologram again on this cold cold day
> View attachment 3238223




Such a beauty!


----------



## letstalkbags

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


So nice!



frivofrugalista said:


> Acid green mini Riley on a rainy, gloomy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236955


Love this color !



jane said:


> Moved into my new orange market tote today, got for a steal on clearance from Macy's


Gotta love Macy's clearance!



Iamminda said:


> Feel like going classic today with black stewardess.
> 
> View attachment 3237251


 The classics are my favorites!



Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my Legacy Haley satchel.


Love this bag! Have it in cognac.


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Great classic!





letstalkbags said:


> The classics are my favorites!
> 
> .



Thanks so much!


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




I love this bag and color such a nice pop for the winter!


----------



## jessica.berman

Edie 31 in Black Cherry


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MKB0925 said:


> I love this bag and color such a nice pop for the winter!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous pop of colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Great classic!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Legacy Marine colour!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beauty!





letstalkbags said:


> So nice!
> 
> 
> Love this color !
> 
> 
> Gotta love Macy's clearance!
> 
> The classics are my favorites!
> 
> 
> Love this bag! Have it in cognac.



Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

jessica.berman said:


> View attachment 3238393
> 
> 
> Edie 31 in Black Cherry



Gorgeous color! for Edie.


----------



## jessica.berman

HesitantShopper said:


> Gorgeous color! for Edie.




Thank you!  I like it more each time I look at it!


----------



## Sarah03

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous pop of colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Great classic!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Legacy Marine colour!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beauty!



Thank you!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Very nice and yes it is cold here too




Seriously!  I had to bust out the hat, gloves, and scarf today. Is it summer yet?


----------



## keishapie1973

jessica.berman said:


> View attachment 3238393
> 
> 
> Edie 31 in Black Cherry



Love this!!!!


----------



## Orangesauce1

my newest addition and I love it  .. Need to find enough to fill it now [emoji15]


----------



## jessica.berman

keishapie1973 said:


> Love this!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## LL777

Mercer in fog


----------



## pbnjam

LL777 said:


> Mercer in fog




Oo very pretty! [emoji175]


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> Mercer in fog



That's a great color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Orangesauce1 said:


> View attachment 3238953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest addition and I love it  .. Need to find enough to fill it now [emoji15]



Great bag!



LL777 said:


> Mercer in fog



Looks great in fog!


----------



## amvaldez18

Still in my Plum Phoebe! I just love her so much! I will probably switch bags this week though.


----------



## ilikesunshine

jessica.berman said:


> View attachment 3238393
> 
> 
> Edie 31 in Black Cherry



OMG...I ordered this on 12/31 or 1/1 on special from Macys and I saw it today...it's much higher.  I LOVE Edie and this is the best color IMO!  I love the sheen if that makes sense


----------



## ilikesunshine

amvaldez18 said:


> Still in my Plum Phoebe! I just love her so much! I will probably switch bags this week though.



She is Pretty...great color!  I like the chain detail


----------



## Mariquel

Sarah03 said:


> Hologram again on this cold cold day
> View attachment 3238223



But those beautiful colors sure do warm things up!


----------



## Mariquel

Iamminda said:


> Feel like going classic today with black stewardess.
> 
> View attachment 3237251





Trudysmom said:


> I went out to lunch with my Legacy Haley satchel.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Love those classic styles, ladies!


----------



## Jaidybug

LL777 said:


> Mercer in fog




GORGEOUS!!![emoji7]


----------



## jessica.berman

ilikesunshine said:


> OMG...I ordered this on 12/31 or 1/1 on special from Macys and I saw it today...it's much higher.  I LOVE Edie and this is the best color IMO!  I love the sheen if that makes sense




I got her on special after New Year's for a great price, and I'm so happy with the color!  It's my first red bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariquel

jessica.berman said:


> View attachment 3238393
> 
> 
> Edie 31 in Black Cherry





amvaldez18 said:


> Still in my Plum Phoebe! I just love her so much! I will probably switch bags this week though.



Phoebes and Edies are great bags!  Love your colors too!


----------



## Mariquel

LL777 said:


> Mercer in fog



So lovely! This is bound to become a classic!


----------



## jessica.berman

Mariquel said:


> Phoebes and Edies are great bags!  Love your colors too!




Thank you!


----------



## Orangesauce1

LL777 said:


> Mercer in fog




I love this colour shame we don't seem to have this in the U.K.


----------



## Iamminda

Mariquel said:


> Love those classic styles, ladies!



Thanks


----------



## HesitantShopper

amvaldez18 said:


> Still in my Plum Phoebe! I just love her so much! I will probably switch bags this week though.



Looks so pretty on you!


----------



## Coach Queen 50

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


There she is!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Coach Queen 50 said:


> There she is!


Heyyyyy you


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Feel like going classic today with black stewardess.
> 
> View attachment 3237251



Love it! Twins.  

My friend knows I love to restore vintage bags, so she gave me one for Christmas about 2 yrs ago. She found it at consignment shop for $5.


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Love it! Twins.
> 
> My friend knows I love to restore vintage bags, so she gave me one for Christmas about 2 yrs ago. She found it at consignment shop for $5.



Thanks twin!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

I haven't been on in awhile...needed to resist temptation around the holidays [emoji12] pulled out an old favorite for today


----------



## eleanors36

jessica.berman said:


> View attachment 3238393
> 
> 
> Edie 31 in Black Cherry



I love Black Cherry, and Edie looks great in it.  



Orangesauce1 said:


> View attachment 3238953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest addition and I love it  .. Need to find enough to fill it now [emoji15]



So pretty!  



LL777 said:


> Mercer in fog



Looks wonderful!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Pretty Rhyder!



leopardgirl0123 said:


> I haven't been on in awhile...needed to resist temptation around the holidays [emoji12] pulled out an old favorite for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239939



Love the gathered leather!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Pretty Rhyder!
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## frivofrugalista

Ms. BO (black/orange) today. She's big enough to fit my Toms to work.


----------



## pbnjam

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Love! I hope Coach comes out with more Rhyders. I still really want this style. Slight regrets that I didn't get the oil slick one. I'll admire yours in the meantime! 



leopardgirl0123 said:


> I haven't been on in awhile...needed to resist temptation around the holidays [emoji12] pulled out an old favorite for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239939




Classic beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Ms. BO (black/orange) today. She's big enough to fit my Toms to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239998




Gorgeous! I'm longing for a Rhyder!


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! I'm longing for a Rhyder!




I was anti Ryder after I was turned off by the original Jade release in goat leather. But the pebble ones are heaven and now I have 3, get one!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pbnjam said:


> Love! I hope Coach comes out with more Rhyders. I still really want this style. Slight regrets that I didn't get the oil slick one. I'll admire yours in the meantime!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the style and a great everyday size!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Legacy Duffle in Marine


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My Legacy Duffle in Marine
> View attachment 3240209



Love this one, twinnie!  It's one of the best legacy colors -- so pretty yet so neutral at the same time.  One great bag!


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> My Legacy Duffle in Marine
> View attachment 3240209




Love this shade of purple! I gave mine to my sil and she is still using it everyday.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Love this one, twinnie!  It's one of the best legacy colors -- so pretty yet so neutral at the same time.  One great bag!




Me too! I find this color goes with anything. It really is a great neutral, but adds color at the same time. This is the only purple bag I own. 



pbnjam said:


> Love this shade of purple! I gave mine to my sil and she is still using it everyday.




I love this color too! I'm rotating bags to see what I want to move along, but I don't think I can get rid of this baby. Love the purple too much!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

frivofrugalista said:


> Ms. BO (black/orange) today. She's big enough to fit my Toms to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239998



This bag is a knock out! 
So wish I would have found one when they hit the outlets.


----------



## scoutmhen

I picked up this beauty during the winter sale and immediately moved in. I got an itching to carry my LV Speedy B 30 today, but just could not bring myself to switch out of Edie 31. I love the organization and how lightweight she is even fully loaded. Excuse the horrible lighting and messy desk.


----------



## carterazo

Pintuck Phoebe in birch grey


----------



## new_to_lv

First day out with my new (and my first ever) Coach bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ace Satchel in black!!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> My Legacy Duffle in Marine
> View attachment 3240209




Gorgeous!


----------



## MKB0925

new_to_lv said:


> First day out with my new (and my first ever) Coach bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ace Satchel in black!!
> View attachment 3240739
> 
> View attachment 3240740




Looks great!


----------



## HesitantShopper

scoutmhen said:


> I picked up this beauty during the winter sale and immediately moved in. I got an itching to carry my LV Speedy B 30 today, but just could not bring myself to switch out of Edie 31. I love the organization and how lightweight she is even fully loaded. Excuse the horrible lighting and messy desk.



Nice color! i love the embossed design. 



new_to_lv said:


> First day out with my new (and my first ever) Coach bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ace Satchel in black!!
> View attachment 3240739
> 
> View attachment 3240740



Looks wonderful!


----------



## frivofrugalista

new_to_lv said:


> First day out with my new (and my first ever) Coach bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ace Satchel in black!!
> View attachment 3240739
> 
> View attachment 3240740




Love the outfit! And the ace is gorgeous, great choice!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Pulled out Midnight Sophia today...


----------



## carterazo

frivofrugalista said:


> Pulled out Midnight Sophia today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240860



She's such a looker!  Reminds me that I need to pull mine out too.


----------



## frivofrugalista

carterazo said:


> She's such a looker!  Reminds me that I need to pull mine out too.




Haha, for sure [emoji6]


----------



## carterazo

Mickie in orange.


----------



## pbnjam

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange.




Nice color!


----------



## carterazo

pbnjam said:


> Nice color!



Thanks!


----------



## eleanors36

Some color and flowers for a dreary day along with my new frames!


----------



## eleanors36

scoutmhen said:


> I picked up this beauty during the winter sale and immediately moved in. I got an itching to carry my LV Speedy B 30 today, but just could not bring myself to switch out of Edie 31. I love the organization and how lightweight she is even fully loaded. Excuse the horrible lighting and messy desk.



I. Love. Edie!  Great bag!



carterazo said:


> Pintuck Phoebe in birch grey



This pintuck is so pretty!



carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange.



Pop of color!  Yay!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Some color and flowers for a dreary day along with my new frames!


 
Beautiful


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Some color and flowers for a dreary day along with my new frames!



Very pretty!  Nice frames too!


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Some color and flowers for a dreary day along with my new frames!



Beautiful bag!!! These two together....wow!!


----------



## pbnjam

eleanors36 said:


> Some color and flowers for a dreary day along with my new frames!




Nice combo! I really like that red patent leather. Just beauitful. [emoji175]


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> Some color and flowers for a dreary day along with my new frames!



It's all so pretty!


----------



## OrganizedHome

*Urbane Crossbody Bag.*


----------



## carterazo

Borough in washed Chambray


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful





Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!  Nice frames too!





Hobbsy said:


> Beautiful bag!!! These two together....wow!!





pbnjam said:


> Nice combo! I really like that red patent leather. Just beauitful. [emoji175]





HesitantShopper said:


> It's all so pretty!



Thanks, everyone!  I've decided that I need to start buying different colored frames.  Variety is fun!


----------



## alansgail

My vintage duffle got taken out for the first time (by me!) today. My wonderful sister gifted me this wonderful Coach feather charm that she got at the outlet. It's bright gold on one side and black on the other.....of course I had to carry it on a Coach bag before any other


----------



## alansgail

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange.


Loving this color so much!


----------



## coach_lover81

I'm carrying The Bennet satchel in Red,I picked up at the tanger outlet mall.i had to return a Large scout hobo. I'm 5'1 and it was gigantic. Plus it was Light Nude. It would get dirty quick.


----------



## coach_lover81

LL777 said:


> Mercer in fog


How many sections in your bag are there?


----------



## HesitantShopper

OrganizedHome said:


> *Urbane Crossbody Bag.*
> 
> View attachment 3242217



Very nice! my oldest daughter owns one.. except hers is white. 



carterazo said:


> Borough in washed Chambray



Pretty color!



alansgail said:


> My vintage duffle got taken out for the first time (by me!) today. My wonderful sister gifted me this wonderful Coach feather charm that she got at the outlet. It's bright gold on one side and black on the other.....of course I had to carry it on a Coach bag before any other



Looks lovely all done up!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Beautiful


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



I love this winter floral print!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Indigo ace for the weekend.


----------



## pbnjam

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Beautiful print! [emoji257]


frivofrugalista said:


> Indigo ace for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243137



Gorgeous color! [emoji170][emoji6]


----------



## CoachMaven

OrganizedHome said:


> *Urbane Crossbody Bag.*
> 
> View attachment 3242217



I have this in Fuchsia, I absolutely love this bag!


----------



## pursecharm

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Love Bs!


----------



## pursecharm

My Gramm'y


----------



## alansgail

CoachMaven said:


> I have this in Fuchsia, I absolutely love this bag!


If I could please ask, where does the top handle go on this bag when carrying it with the shoulder strap? Does it lay flat?


----------



## CoachMaven

alansgail said:


> If I could please ask, where does the top handle go on this bag when carrying it with the shoulder strap? Does it lay flat?



This one doesn't have a top handle, only the long shoulder strap. There was one that was larger in a crossbody, is that the one you are thinking of? I did also try that one on, it is more like a Willis style, the handle was just there, but not in the way.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> I love this winter floral print!





pbnjam said:


> Beautiful print! [emoji257]
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color! [emoji170][emoji6]





pursecharm said:


> Love Bs!



Thank you


----------



## alansgail

CoachMaven said:


> This one doesn't have a top handle, only the long shoulder strap. There was one that was larger in a crossbody, is that the one you are thinking of? I did also try that one on, it is more like a Willis style, the handle was just there, but not in the way.


Gotcha, do you have the measurements of this bag for me?


----------



## MKB0925

pursecharm said:


> My Gramm'y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243408




Gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today.


----------



## GA Peach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today.


Love this!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mini Ryder satchel first day out and Buster decided to tag along.


----------



## Dmurphy1

frivofrugalista said:


> Ms. BO (black/orange) today. She's big enough to fit my Toms to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239998


Absolutely gorgeous bag, one of my favorites !!! Lucky You !!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Dmurphy1 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bag, one of my favorites !!! Lucky You !!!



Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today.



So pretty!


----------



## jessica.berman

Legacy Slim Duffle.  This was the very first Coach bag I purchased.


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Mini Ryder satchel first day out and Buster decided to tag along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243950




Buster is so cute here!


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Buster is so cute here!




He needs to get out more[emoji6]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> Love this!


Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> So pretty!


Thanks E


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today.



Super nice!



frivofrugalista said:


> Mini Ryder satchel first day out and Buster decided to tag along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243950



SO cute! Buster looks great. 



jessica.berman said:


> Legacy Slim Duffle.  This was the very first Coach bag I purchased.
> View attachment 3244078



What a wonderful first!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Super nice!
> 
> 
> 
> SO cute! Buster looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful first!


Thank you


----------



## AstridRhapsody

frivofrugalista said:


> Ms. BO (black/orange) today. She's big enough to fit my Toms to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239998



Do you carry her by the long strap often? I have never seen a 33 irl and wonder if I'm too short (5'2") for a 33. This is by far my favorite rhyder 33.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Harley77 said:


> Do you carry her by the long strap often? I have never seen a 33 irl and wonder if I'm too short (5'2") for a 33. This is by far my favorite rhyder 33.




I'm almost the same height as you, I always carry it over my shoulder as I dislike carrying bags by the handle. You can definitely pull it off.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

frivofrugalista said:


> I'm almost the same height as you, I always carry it over my shoulder as I dislike carrying bags by the handle. You can definitely pull it off.



Good to know, thanks! 
I so wish I could have tracked this down when it hit the outlets. Going to have to stalk ebay now.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Harley77 said:


> Good to know, thanks!
> 
> I so wish I could have tracked this down when it hit the outlets. Going to have to stalk ebay now.




I was lucky to have a friend get it for me last October, good luck finding one!


----------



## jessica.berman

HesitantShopper said:


> Super nice!
> 
> 
> 
> SO cute! Buster looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful first!




Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

Lindsey! With a winter hat fob!


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> Lindsey! With a winter hat fob!
> View attachment 3245003




Beautiful bag! The fob looks so cute and would be especially fitting today in New England it is so cold!


----------



## MKB0925

frivofrugalista said:


> Ms. BO (black/orange) today. She's big enough to fit my Toms to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239998




Beautiful bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Lindsey! With a winter hat fob!
> View attachment 3245003



Beautiful choice.


MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## debbie97439

alansgail said:


> My vintage duffle got taken out for the first time (by me!) today. My wonderful sister gifted me this wonderful Coach feather charm that she got at the outlet. It's bright gold on one side and black on the other.....of course I had to carry it on a Coach bag before any other


looks awesome!


----------



## alansgail

debbie97439 said:


> looks awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## Mia Wallace

Sarah03 said:


> Lindsey! With a winter hat fob!
> View attachment 3245003



The Lindsey is one of the prettiest handbags Coach has ever made!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Lindsey! With a winter hat fob!
> View attachment 3245003



Love the liner on this! reminds me of my old Ashely satchel. Adorable Fob!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Sarah03

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful bag! The fob looks so cute and would be especially fitting today in New England it is so cold!



Thank you!  It's cold here too (-2 with the wind chill) but probably not as cold as NE!



frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful choice.
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji4]



Thank you!



Mia Wallace said:


> The Lindsey is one of the prettiest handbags Coach has ever made!



I agree!  I love the Lindsey!



HesitantShopper said:


> Love the liner on this! reminds me of my old Ashely satchel. Adorable Fob!




Thank you! I love the hint of purple.


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



I like this dufflette!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> I like this dufflette!


I love this bag. A great size


----------



## AstridRhapsody

frivofrugalista said:


> I was lucky to have a friend get it for me last October, good luck finding one!



Found one! Still has most of the factory wrapping on it too. Can't wait for it to be delivered. Thanks again for the input!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Harley77 said:


> Found one! Still has most of the factory wrapping on it too. Can't wait for it to be delivered. Thanks again for the input!




Woohoo! Congrats, so glad you found one! Make sure you post it and enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sarah03 said:


> Lindsey! With a winter hat fob!
> View attachment 3245003


Classic and beautiful bag !!


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Pretty...I love saddle!


----------



## Sarah03

Dmurphy1 said:


> Classic and beautiful bag !!




Thank you!  She's definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty...I love saddle!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today.


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Very nice! i love these types of pieces.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! i love these types of pieces.


 
Thank you


----------



## EGBDF

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today.



Very classy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

EGBDF said:


> Very classy!


 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today.



Love the color! I admire your bag collection!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Love the color! I admire your bag collection!


 Thanks


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Used this Phoebe today


----------



## carterazo

Finally unwrapped this beauty:
Textured leather Borough in milk


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Finally unwrapped this beauty:
> Textured leather Borough in milk



That is gorgeous!  Didn't realize you waited awhile to unwrap this one.  Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Thank you!  
Yes,  she was well worth the wait.


----------



## MKB0925

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Used this Phoebe today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246635




Pretty...Phoebe is the perfect bag! Imo


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Finally unwrapped this beauty:
> Textured leather Borough in milk




Gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Finally unwrapped this beauty:
> Textured leather Borough in milk



Looks so crisp and fresh! enjoy.


----------



## carterazo

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous!






HesitantShopper said:


> Looks so crisp and fresh! enjoy.



Thanks ladies!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Chelsea Embossed Python Jayden Carryall


----------



## CatePNW

Preston Mixed Media, this is my winter white bag.


----------



## TejasMama

Love my Coach Madison Hobo...Snapped up the small Kelsey and the E/W hobo in the same leather before they were all gone.  I've never found another leather like this.


----------



## CatePNW

TejasMama said:


> Love my Coach Madison Hobo...Snapped up the small Kelsey and the E/W hobo in the same leather before they were all gone.  I've never found another leather like this.



I've got this in Silt color and have been thinking about getting it out of the bag again soon!  The leather is wonderful, so soft and smells so good. Mine is a puddle of a bag!


----------



## carterazo

TejasMama said:


> Love my Coach Madison Hobo...Snapped up the small Kelsey and the E/W hobo in the same leather before they were all gone.  I've never found another leather like this.



The leather for this bag is really great.


----------



## carterazo

Finally carried my pebbled leather Dufflette in denim. Love this color.


----------



## TejasMama

CatePNW said:


> I've got this in Silt color and have been thinking about getting it out of the bag again soon!  The leather is wonderful, so soft and smells so good. Mine is a puddle of a bag!



Yes!  I wish they would bring back this line!  Loved the silt color, too.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Finally carried my pebbled leather Dufflette in denim. Love this color.



This is gorgeous!  I really wanted something in denim too.  You always take the best pics -- the colors are always so vibrant!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous!  I really wanted something in denim too.  You always take the best pics -- the colors are always so vibrant!



Thank you!  I try to take pics only when there's sunlight. It really helps my S4's little camera.


----------



## CatePNW

carterazo said:


> Finally carried my pebbled leather Dufflette in denim. Love this color.



That's a nice looking bag, I've never seen it in person.


----------



## carterazo

CatePNW said:


> That's a nice looking bag, I've never seen it in person.



Thanks.  I hadn't seen it irl either until I got it from fos.


----------



## SandyRockz

I also love the coach bag. I am thinking about to gift a handbag to my GF this valentine. I searched a lot of coach bags.Finally I selected this bag from luxehues. If you have some other option please suggest me.
luxehues.com/ProductImages/5931_LowRes.Jpeg


----------



## Caspin22

Carrying my Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal today.


----------



## MsBaggins

Nomad today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

msbaggins said:


> nomad today


 
yummie


----------



## myluvofbags

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad today



Beautiful color, love purples.


----------



## eleanors36

Canderson22 said:


> Carrying my Whiplash Tatum Tote in Teal today.
> 
> View attachment 3248100



Lucky you with the teal!  Love it!



MsBaggins said:


> Nomad today



Great color!


----------



## eleanors36

ilikesunshine said:


> Chelsea Embossed Python Jayden Carryall
> View attachment 3247203



I just looove this bag!



CatePNW said:


> Preston Mixed Media, this is my winter white bag.
> 
> View attachment 3247567



Lovely!



TejasMama said:


> Love my Coach Madison Hobo...Snapped up the small Kelsey and the E/W hobo in the same leather before they were all gone.  I've never found another leather like this.



Great looking bag. 



carterazo said:


> Finally carried my pebbled leather Dufflette in denim. Love this color.



So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you


----------



## MsBaggins

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yummie











myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful color, love purples.



Thanks!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad today



Pretty!!


----------



## MsBaggins

Hobbsy said:


> Pretty!!



Thanks! Im loving it


----------



## Iamminda

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad today



So pretty especially with that lavender lining


----------



## pursecharm

Small Kelsey on the way home.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pursecharm said:


> Small Kelsey on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248856




Twins, love Kelsey and it's the only one I kept in my downsizing.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Snoopy Surrey today and most likely the weekend.


----------



## Sarah03

Oxblood Nomad


----------



## crazyforcoach09

With me at hair salon!


----------



## ilikesunshine

eleanors36 said:


> I just looove this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking bag.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3249080
> 
> Oxblood Nomad



So pretty and I love that little monkey!!


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> With me at hair salon!



Perfect little bag and color too!


----------



## Sarah03

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty and I love that little monkey!!




Thank you!  He's from Kate Spade:


----------



## MsBaggins

crazyforcoach09 said:


> With me at hair salon!



Nice!


----------



## MsBaggins

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3249080
> 
> Oxblood Nomad



A true classic


----------



## MKB0925

pursecharm said:


> Small Kelsey on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248856



I love Kelsey and she looks so pretty glistening in the sun!


----------



## MegMara57

frivofrugalista said:


> Snoopy Surrey today and most likely the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249079


OMG i love how the yellow Woodstock just pops. So cute


----------



## MKB0925

Black Legacy e/w duffle


----------



## frivofrugalista

MegMara57 said:


> OMG i love how the yellow Woodstock just pops. So cute




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## GA Peach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> With me at hair salon!


Love it!  Nice color and perfect for the salon.  Is that a Blake cross-body?


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Black Legacy e/w duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249270



Love it


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> Black Legacy e/w duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249270




What a great bag! [emoji173]&#65039;.  I have it in Cognac.


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Love it




Thank you!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> What a great bag! [emoji173]&#65039;.  I have it in Cognac.




Thank you! I am on the hunt for a cognac and/or deep port! The cognac is beautiful such a rich color!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Thank you! I am on the hunt for a cognac and/or deep port! The cognac is beautiful such a rich color!



I don't own anything in cognac either and would love to have something in it too (someday).


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> Love it!  Nice color and perfect for the salon.  Is that a Blake cross-body?


Thanks. No. Blake clutch


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MsBaggins said:


> Nice!


Thank you


----------



## pbnjam

MKB0925 said:


> Black Legacy e/w duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249270




So pretty! Wish I can find this one in black. I have the deep port one. It's one of my favorite bags. [emoji1]


----------



## MKB0925

pbnjam said:


> So pretty! Wish I can find this one in black. I have the deep port one. It's one of my favorite bags. [emoji1]




Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## pursecharm

frivofrugalista said:


> Snoopy Surrey today and most likely the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249079




Cousins, saddle Snoopy taxi tote was my Peanuts collection choice.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pursecharm said:


> Cousins, saddle Snoopy taxi tote was my Peanuts collection choice.




Yay! If only I can do totes I would have bought it too!


----------



## pursecharm

MKB0925 said:


> Black Legacy e/w duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249270




Nice! I would have liked one of these. Regular duffles are too deep for me.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pursecharm said:


> Small Kelsey on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248856



Very nice, it's a great style.



frivofrugalista said:


> Snoopy Surrey today and most likely the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249079



Love this twins on woodstock!



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3249080
> 
> Oxblood Nomad



Love oxblood and that fob is adorable!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> With me at hair salon!



Great color!



Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!  He's from Kate Spade:
> View attachment 3249170



Again so cute, KS makes such whimsical pieces. 



MKB0925 said:


> Black Legacy e/w duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249270



Wonderful! adore Legacy bags.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty...Phoebe is the perfect bag! Imo


Thanks!  I prefer the larger size Phoebe but I loved the print of this one so I got it anyway.


----------



## pursecharm

Mini D for the weekend.


----------



## alansgail

Lovely Rhyder was my companion today. Such an easygoing bag to use...

My cutie pie golden is photobombing in the background!


----------



## frivofrugalista

alansgail said:


> Lovely Rhyder was my companion today. Such an easygoing bag to use...
> 
> My cutie pie golden is photobombing in the background!




Love Rhyder!


----------



## SunBunny

alansgail said:


> Lovely Rhyder was my companion today. Such an easygoing bag to use...
> 
> My cutie pie golden is photobombing in the background!




Love your bag and your adorable doggie!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> Lovely Rhyder was my companion today. Such an easygoing bag to use...
> 
> My cutie pie golden is photobombing in the background!



Fantastic choice, love the fobs. I just see your goldy... such sweet, kind faces on those guys.


----------



## MKB0925

alansgail said:


> Lovely Rhyder was my companion today. Such an easygoing bag to use...
> 
> My cutie pie golden is photobombing in the background!




Gorgeous bag! And I love your little photobomber...cutie!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

alansgail said:


> Lovely Rhyder was my companion today. Such an easygoing bag to use...
> 
> My cutie pie golden is photobombing in the background!


Twins. I love Rhyders.


----------



## pbnjam

Today at the hair salon for a trim. Happy Sunday!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pursecharm said:


> Mini D for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250649



Great cutie for the weekend!



alansgail said:


> Lovely Rhyder was my companion today. Such an easygoing bag to use...
> 
> My cutie pie golden is photobombing in the background!



Nice bag and even better with the super cutie in the background!



pbnjam said:


> Today at the hair salon for a trim. Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3251208



Love the E/W! So nice in Deep Port!


----------



## MKB0925

pbnjam said:


> Today at the hair salon for a trim. Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3251208




Love the Deep port!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Today at the hair salon for a trim. Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3251208



This is so pretty and the fob looks nice with it.


----------



## Iamminda

pursecharm said:


> Mini D for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250649



Great bag!


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the E/W! So nice in Deep Port!







MKB0925 said:


> Love the Deep port!







Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty and the fob looks nice with it.




Thank you all! One of my favorite all time bags. [emoji4]


----------



## Mia Wallace

alansgail said:


> Lovely Rhyder was my companion today. Such an easygoing bag to use...
> 
> My cutie pie golden is photobombing in the background!



BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## alansgail

Mia Wallace said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!


Thank you Mia!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Finally going to work with 24 inches of snow on the ground. That was snow fall in O N E day!!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Finally going to work with 24 inches of snow on the ground. That was snow fall in O N E day!!!!!



What pretty detailing! and yeah, keep the 24in snowfall that is just way to much.


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Finally going to work with 24 inches of snow on the ground. That was snow fall in O N E day!!!!!




"Never for Sale". Lol!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> "Never for Sale". Lol!


 NOPE - she home to stay LOL


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> What pretty detailing! and yeah, keep the 24in snowfall that is just way to much.


 
Thanks and yes WAY TO MUCH snow


----------



## crissy11

This beauty which for me is the best bag Coach has ever produced. So in love.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Kristin Satchel in Tearose at the dentist


----------



## ilikesunshine

Gorgeous bags ladies!


----------



## quinna

crissy11 said:


> This beauty which for me is the best bag Coach has ever produced. So in love.
> 
> View attachment 3251881



Gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crissy11 said:


> This beauty which for me is the best bag Coach has ever produced. So in love.
> 
> View attachment 3251881



So pretty with it's poof. It is a nice bag, agreed, wish i could carry shoulder bags still.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Kristin Satchel in Tearose at the dentist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252012



very nice! great color as well.


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! great color as well.




Thank you, my poor child that Coach wouldn't clean!


----------



## pbnjam

crissy11 said:


> This beauty which for me is the best bag Coach has ever produced. So in love.
> 
> View attachment 3251881


This color is beautiful! Love the matching pom pom.


frivofrugalista said:


> Kristin Satchel in Tearose at the dentist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252012



Tearose is such a pretty color! Coach did well with this name.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> This color is beautiful! Love the matching pom pom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tearose is such a pretty color! Coach did well with this name.




Thank you, I agree with the name!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Pretty! Like the text too &#128521;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Pretty! Like the text too &#128521;


 
Thank you


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Ms. Mercer for 2nd day in a row.


----------



## frivofrugalista

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ms. Mercer for 2nd day in a row.




Saw this bag in person... It's beautiful with the hardware!


----------



## Caspin22

Nomad today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



LOVE this girl!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Ms. Mercer for 2nd day in a row.



What a beauty!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this girl!
> 
> THANKS BBG


----------



## iNeedCoffee

frivofrugalista said:


> Saw this bag in person... It's beautiful with the hardware!



Thank you! She is gorgeous. 







Canderson22 said:


> Nomad today!
> 
> View attachment 3252899


Yum! I carried mine Sunday. I just love the leather and the color...and everything else. 








BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this girl!
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty!!



Thank you.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


  Perfect!


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ms. Mercer for 2nd day in a row.



Looks great!


Canderson22 said:


> Nomad today!
> 
> View attachment 3252899



So pretty.  I just love this green!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Perfect!


 Thank ya


----------



## Mia Wallace

Today its my girl Bohemian Pinnacle Duffle in sweet Chocolate.


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with black cherry N


----------



## Hobbsy

Mia Wallace said:


> Today its my girl Bohemian Pinnacle Duffle in sweet Chocolate.



Gorgeous!  I regret not getting this when she came out!


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> First day out with black cherry N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253079



Love the Laduree charm on this bag. Nice match!



Mia Wallace said:


> Today its my girl Bohemian Pinnacle Duffle in sweet Chocolate.



The leather on this bag looks so beautiful! Cute legacy stripes!


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> First day out with black cherry N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253079



Love Nomad and the BC is so pretty!


----------



## keishapie1973

Canderson22 said:


> Nomad today!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252899





Gorgeous!!!! I'm carrying this bag today too. I just love it....


----------



## Mia Wallace

Thank you Hobbsy!
Thank you Pbnjam!


----------



## CatePNW

Madison Hobo in Silt color


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mia Wallace said:


> Today its my girl Bohemian Pinnacle Duffle in sweet Chocolate.




Wow what a beauty!!



Iamminda said:


> First day out with black cherry N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253079




Gorgeous girl! Good choice keeping. [emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Love the Laduree charm on this bag. Nice match!
> !





Hobbsy said:


> Love Nomad and the BC is so pretty!





BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous girl! Good choice keeping. [emoji3]



Thanks ladies.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mia Wallace said:


> Today its my girl Bohemian Pinnacle Duffle in sweet Chocolate.




What a beauty![emoji7]


----------



## quinna

Mia Wallace said:


> Today its my girl Bohemian Pinnacle Duffle in sweet Chocolate.



Love this! I've always wanted one of these.


----------



## Mia Wallace

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow what a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous girl! Good choice keeping. [emoji3]





frivofrugalista said:


> What a beauty![emoji7]





quinna said:


> Love this! I've always wanted one of these.




Thank you ladies!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Mia Wallace said:


> Today its my girl Bohemian Pinnacle Duffle in sweet Chocolate.



Really, really beautiful bag.


----------



## EGBDF

Canderson22 said:


> Nomad today!
> 
> View attachment 3252899





Iamminda said:


> First day out with black cherry N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253079



I love that glove tanned leather!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Oil Slick Ryder today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

frivofrugalista said:


> Oil Slick Ryder today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253761


 
Perfect! I carried my lil beast yesterday!!!! Love this bag!!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect! I carried my lil beast yesterday!!!! Love this bag!!!!




Coach did well with this bag and love how is roomy! Love it too!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Gathered Sophia in Parchment


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> gathered sophia in parchment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253790


 
hottie


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> hottie




Thanks [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

EGBDF said:


> I love that glove tanned leather!



Thanks!


----------



## frivofrugalista

ilikesunshine said:


> Gathered Sophia in Parchment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253790




Love gathered Sophia!


----------



## ilikesunshine

frivofrugalista said:


> Love gathered Sophia!



Thank you


----------



## Kitts

CatePNW said:


> Madison Hobo in Silt color
> 
> View attachment 3253379




So pretty! I hesitated when that card case was on FOS and am regretting it. Do you like it?


----------



## CatePNW

Kitts said:


> So pretty! I hesitated when that card case was on FOS and am regretting it. Do you like it?



It's alright.  The only other Coach case I have for comparison is the heart pink gloss shiny one.  The heart gloss is very soft and easy to use.  This new one is very stiff and hard to get the cards in and out.  Especially the center, that is very difficult to use with cards on the outside.  

I also don't care for the silver logo on the front, it is very faint over that ocelot pattern.  I do love the color and the card I use the most is easy enough to access.  For the price I'm satisfied, but will still be on the hunt for another one to switch with.


----------



## Kitts

CatePNW said:


> It's alright.  The only other Coach case I have for comparison is the heart pink gloss shiny one.  The heart gloss is very soft and easy to use.  This new one is very stiff and hard to get the cards in and out.  Especially the center, that is very difficult to use with cards on the outside.
> 
> I also don't care for the silver logo on the front, it is very faint over that ocelot pattern.  I do love the color and the card I use the most is easy enough to access.  For the price I'm satisfied, but will still be on the hunt for another one to switch with.




Good to know, thanks! Certainly don't want something that looks cute but is a pain.  I think I'll keep looking for other cases too. Hope you find the perfect one!


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> Nomad today!
> 
> View attachment 3252899




Just gorgeous...I am not too into green but this bag looks beautiful in it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Rhyder 33


----------



## EGBDF

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rhyder 33



Nice! And   at your watermark!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

EGBDF said:


> Nice! And   at your watermark!


 
Thanks - some bags are just NEVER for sale


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore New Willis yesterday and Legacy Satchel today.


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> I wore New Willis yesterday and Legacy Satchel today.




Beautiful bags!


----------



## Iamminda

Trudysmom said:


> I wore New Willis yesterday and Legacy Satchel today.



Beautiful bags!  Every time I see you with one of your pretty Willis, it makes me want to carry mine.


----------



## pursecharm

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rhyder 33




That's a very nice one!


----------



## pursecharm

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bags!  Every time I see you with one of your pretty Willis, it makes me want to carry mine.




I promise to get mine out too, I have the vermillion I think it was called. Trudysmom, you have a great collection.


----------



## pursecharm

We had a warm day here, basking in the sun is tan soft B.


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rhyder 33




Lovely!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Trudysmom said:


> I wore New Willis yesterday and Legacy Satchel today.




Great colors!!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

pursecharm said:


> We had a warm day here, basking in the sun is tan soft B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255441




Beautiful


----------



## shaezie

Nice bags. I just wanna share my bag of the day


----------



## HesitantShopper

pursecharm said:


> We had a warm day here, basking in the sun is tan soft B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255441



Looks nice basking in the sun!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> Lovely!


 Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pursecharm said:


> We had a warm day here, basking in the sun is tan soft B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255441


 
I LOVE the Borough


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pursecharm said:


> That's a very nice one!


 


Thank you


----------



## Bag Fetish

Back in to my loved phoebe


----------



## MKB0925

Bag Fetish said:


> Back in to my loved phoebe




You can never go wrong with a Phoebe! [emoji4] I am planning on using my grey birch this weekend!


----------



## MsBaggins

pursecharm said:


> We had a warm day here, basking in the sun is tan soft B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255441



Looove!!!!!


----------



## tanpeaches

Stanton Carryall 26.


----------



## Caspin22




----------



## ilikesunshine

tanpeaches said:


> View attachment 3256236
> 
> View attachment 3256237
> 
> 
> Stanton Carryall 26.



I LOVE this color...finally saw it in person and it's soooo nice!



Canderson22 said:


> View attachment 3256267



So pretty!


----------



## dgphoto

Carry Candace + tassel friends today [emoji23]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Canderson22 said:


> View attachment 3256267


So pretty !! I have been enjoying my Celeste mini studded hobo more and more every day I use her !!


----------



## Bag Fetish

for some reason couldn't attach a pic yesterday.. Love her and the awesome green lining


----------



## StereLau

Iamminda said:


> First day out with black cherry N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253079



Vr pretty!!!


----------



## StereLau

This little black hobo is great for running errands.. luv it!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> First day out with black cherry N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253079




Beautiful...she looks so pretty in the sun!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bag Fetish said:


> View attachment 3256454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason couldn't attach a pic yesterday.. Love her and the awesome green lining



LOve the liner! 



dgphoto said:


> Carry Candace + tassel friends today [emoji23]
> View attachment 3256375




cute, quite the herd of tassels ...


StereLau said:


> This little black hobo is great for running errands.. luv it!



Perfect errand runner.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GM Rhyder 33


----------



## Sarah03

I've been carrying my Studded Duffle in Saddle. Love this bag!


----------



## quinna

Sarah03 said:


> I've been carrying my Studded Duffle in Saddle. Love this bag!
> View attachment 3257068



Twins! One of my faves!


----------



## Iamminda

StereLau said:


> Vr pretty!!!





MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful...she looks so pretty in the sun!



Thanks ladies.


----------



## Mandamanda

Finally using my Oxblood Nomad that I bought in October!


----------



## MsBaggins

Mandamanda said:


> Finally using my Oxblood Nomad that I bought in October!
> 
> View attachment 3257384



Twins...gorgeous!


----------



## Bag Fetish

HesitantShopper said:


> LOve the liner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute, quite the herd of tassels ...
> 
> 
> Perfect errand runner.



Liner is the best! Works well with the grey bag, tho I'd be over the moon if it had dark purple or even better red!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Nomad today. Guess I'm super lucky it hasn't ripped to shreds yet.


----------



## keishapie1973

Mandamanda said:


> Finally using my Oxblood Nomad that I bought in October!
> 
> View attachment 3257384



Gorgeous!!!! What took you so long to use it????


----------



## keishapie1973

iNeedCoffee said:


> Nomad today. Guess I'm super lucky it hasn't ripped to shreds yet.



Lol!!! I've been using mine for the last few days. That person obviously created an account just to bash the brand....


----------



## gr8onteej

iNeedCoffee said:


> Nomad today. Guess I'm super lucky it hasn't ripped to shreds yet.




Lol!  [emoji23]


----------



## westvillage

East-West Duffel in the color port, I believe.


----------



## CoachMaven

iNeedCoffee said:


> Nomad today. Guess I'm super lucky it hasn't ripped to shreds yet.





keishapie1973 said:


> Lol!!! I've been using mine for the last few days. That person obviously created an account just to bash the brand....



I almost wonder if that poster bought counterfeit ones from a fake site and thinks they really are Coach. Otherwise how can that be explained other than making up the story entirely? It completely baffles me....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## BeachBagGal

westvillage said:


> East-West Duffel in the color port, I believe.



Love the E/W!!! Pretty color!




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



What a beauty!


----------



## Pursalina

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



So classy! But with a twist - awesome. love it!


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> East-West Duffel in the color port, I believe.



This is great bag.  So pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## westvillage

Thank you LAMMINDA and BeachBagGal. Happy Sunday&#129303;


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> Nomad today. Guess I'm super lucky it hasn't ripped to shreds yet.





keishapie1973 said:


> Lol!!! I've been using mine for the last few days. That person obviously created an account just to bash the brand....





gr8onteej said:


> Lol!  [emoji23]





CoachMaven said:


> I almost wonder if that poster bought counterfeit ones from a fake site and thinks they really are Coach. Otherwise how can that be explained other than making up the story entirely? It completely baffles me....



:lolots:  If this happened, I'd like to see photos.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Are you in love?    So pretty!


----------



## eleanors36

Canderson22 said:


> View attachment 3256267



Love this Edie!



dgphoto said:


> Carry Candace + tassel friends today [emoji23]
> View attachment 3256375



Such a gorgeous color!



Bag Fetish said:


> View attachment 3256454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason couldn't attach a pic yesterday.. Love her and the awesome green lining



Beautiful Phoebe!



Iamminda said:


> First day out with black cherry N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253079



Sooooo pretty in black cherry!


----------



## eleanors36

westvillage said:


> East-West Duffel in the color port, I believe.



Gorgeous color!  



iNeedCoffee said:


> Nomad today. Guess I'm super lucky it hasn't ripped to shreds yet.



I'll just add that we are twins and twins on the fact that it hasn't torn.


----------



## Caspin22

iNeedCoffee said:


> Nomad today. Guess I'm super lucky it hasn't ripped to shreds yet.




You know I love this.  But....ripped to shreds?  Methinks I missed something....


----------



## Caspin22

At the nail salon gettin' my toes did....


----------



## Mandamanda

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! What took you so long to use it????



I was nervous about scratching it! Plus, I had bought a Tory Burch bag around the same time and am bad about using more than one bag at a time, so I used the Tory for a few months until I got bored with it, and then finally decided to use the Nomad this weekend! 



MsBaggins said:


> Twins...gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> At the nail salon gettin' my toes did....
> 
> View attachment 3258755



Loverly!


----------



## keishapie1973

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Seriously considering this. It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the E/W!!! Pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty!





Pursalina said:


> So classy! But with a twist - awesome. love it!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag!





eleanors36 said:


> Are you in love?    So pretty!



Thanks everyone. Yes E. I LOVE


----------



## crazyforcoach09

keishapie1973 said:


> Seriously considering this. It's gorgeous!!!


Get it.


----------



## smileydimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Sooooo pretty love the color how do you like the leather on it


----------



## smileydimples

Mandamanda said:


> I was nervous about scratching it! Plus, I had bought a Tory Burch bag around the same time and am bad about using more than one bag at a time, so I used the Tory for a few months until I got bored with it, and then finally decided to use the Nomad this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I just bought a nomad too and that is my concern to about the scratching .... But I already treated her with chemical guy leather ... What is everyone else use on there's yours is beautiful


----------



## crazyforcoach09

smileydimples said:


> Sooooo pretty love the color how do you like the leather on it


Thanks. I like everything about this gal


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday and today: embossed textured leather Borough in milk.


----------



## Sarah03

Moved into Magenta Isabelle


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> At the nail salon gettin' my toes did....
> 
> View attachment 3258755




Love this rocked out girl!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Yesterday and today: embossed textured leather Borough in milk.





Such a classy girl



Sarah03 said:


> Moved into Magenta Isabelle
> View attachment 3259016




Ooooo this pink is a POP of pretty! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lianjie

Sarah03 said:


> Moved into Magenta Isabelle



That owl is so cute! It matches the bag perfectly.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. XL saff tote. Carrying work laptop with me today.


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. XL saff tote. Carrying work laptop with me today.


 
Nice classic!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a classy &#65039;



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. XL saff tote. Carrying work laptop with me today.



Great color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Moved into Magenta Isabelle
> View attachment 3259016



Very nice! love the fob.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Nice classic!


 


HesitantShopper said:


> Great color!


 


Thank you


----------



## frivofrugalista

Drawstring out today tanning.


----------



## ilikesunshine

iNeedCoffee said:


> Nomad today. Guess I'm super lucky it hasn't ripped to shreds yet.





keishapie1973 said:


> Lol!!! I've been using mine for the last few days. That person obviously created an account just to bash the brand....



I guess I missed the controversy...but this is gorgeous and well made!


----------



## ilikesunshine

My dark teal gathered Phoebe


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. XL saff tote. Carrying work laptop with me today.



How did I miss this one?? Love it!



ilikesunshine said:


> My dark teal gathered Phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259367




Beauty!


----------



## quinna

I've had it since April, so I decided Gramercy finally needed an outing today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> I've had it since April, so I decided Gramercy finally needed an outing today.


 
Very nice red


----------



## Hlopez707

So I've been carrying this purse lately my boyfriend got it for me 2 years ago and I barely use it just because I had other purses I wore more but can anyone give me the name of it? I actually like this bag lol I have no idea why I didn't like it before


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Yesterday, ready for travel, small flap whiplash Dakotah with jewels min floral crossbody, Gorgina sunnies, and Tristen 28mm car paint watch (not shown: hologram key pouch, metallic cherry/ oxblood card case, single row hangtag bracelet, and hangtag baguette hinged bangle):


----------



## BeachBagGal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Yesterday, ready for travel, small flap whiplash Dakotah with jewels min floral crossbody, Gorgina sunnies, and Tristen 28mm car paint watch (not shown: hologram key pouch, metallic cherry/ oxblood card case, single row hangtag bracelet, and hangtag baguette hinged bangle):




Oh wow you can pack a lot in D! Very nice!


----------



## ilikesunshine

eleanors36 said:


> Beauty!



Thanks!


----------



## ilikesunshine

quinna said:


> I've had it since April, so I decided Gramercy finally needed an outing today.



Great color!


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Yesterday, ready for travel, small flap whiplash Dakotah with jewels min floral crossbody, Gorgina sunnies, and Tristen 28mm car paint watch (not shown: hologram key pouch, metallic cherry/ oxblood card case, single row hangtag bracelet, and hangtag baguette hinged bangle):



Is that a tiara?  Have a fun trip -- don't go too crazy ok?


----------



## eleanors36

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Yesterday, ready for travel, small flap whiplash Dakotah with jewels min floral crossbody, Gorgina sunnies, and Tristen 28mm car paint watch (not shown: hologram key pouch, metallic cherry/ oxblood card case, single row hangtag bracelet, and hangtag baguette hinged bangle):



Have a wonderful time!


----------



## MsBaggins

Smooth Mini Crosby


----------



## Mariquel

quinna said:


> I've had it since April, so I decided Gramercy finally needed an outing today.



Such a classy purse......how'd you wait so long?  I've always thought that this was the perfect red.


----------



## Mia Wallace

Such a beautiful purse... That color is to die for !


----------



## Caspin22

New to me Rose Gold Phoebe today. This bag has been on my wish list for a very long time and I finally found one.


----------



## quinna

Mariquel said:


> Such a classy purse......how'd you wait so long?  I've always thought that this was the perfect red.



Thanks! It's sad to say that I kind of forgot for a while. Too many bags, and I don't get out much.


----------



## quinna

Canderson22 said:


> New to me Rose Gold Phoebe today. This bag has been on my wish list for a very long time and I finally found one.
> 
> View attachment 3260195



Pretty! I really like the rose gold on Phoebe.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> New to me Rose Gold Phoebe today. This bag has been on my wish list for a very long time and I finally found one.
> 
> View attachment 3260195



Oh yay!! Loooove this bag! We're bag twins at least twice over. Happy you got one!


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> New to me Rose Gold Phoebe today. This bag has been on my wish list for a very long time and I finally found one.
> 
> View attachment 3260195




What a gorgeous bag...I love a good Phoebe!


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday


----------



## carterazo

Today


----------



## frivofrugalista

carterazo said:


> Today




Is that washed chambray? Love the colour!


----------



## carterazo

frivofrugalista said:


> Is that washed chambray? Love the colour!



Yes!   

Thank you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

carterazo said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




[emoji7][emoji170]


----------



## MsBaggins

carterazo said:


> Today



Love this


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Today



what a pretty color!


----------



## carterazo

MsBaggins said:


> Love this





HesitantShopper said:


> what a pretty color!



Thank you!


----------



## ralewi

Coach Plum Cambridge


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ralewi said:


> coach plum cambridge


 yummmmmie


----------



## ralewi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yummmmmie


yes it is


----------



## Weekend shopper

ralewi said:


> Coach Plum Cambridge



Love this! Bag twins. The Cambridge line had the best leather


----------



## carterazo

Maiden voyage for my pebbled leather Prairie satchel with chain in nude. Perfect for a rainy day.  The water just rolled off.


----------



## quinna

carterazo said:


> Maiden voyage for my pebbled leather Prairie satchel with chain in nude. Perfect for a rainy day.  The water just rolled off.



Gorgeous! I like these so much better like this without the zip pocket on the front, very clean and classy.

Eta: Or do you have it turned so the pocket is on the other side? I would have never thought of that, but that's a great idea since I've always liked the pockets toward me when I carry.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Maiden voyage for my pebbled leather Prairie satchel with chain in nude. Perfect for a rainy day.  The water just rolled off. [/QUOS
> 
> Such a pretty girl!


----------



## carterazo

quinna said:


> Gorgeous! I like these so much better like this without the zip pocket on the front, very clean and classy.
> 
> Eta: Or do you have it turned so the pocket is on the other side? I would have never thought of that, but that's a great idea since I've always liked the pockets toward me when I carry.



Yes, I  turned it around.  :sly:
I prefer the clean look without the zippered pocket.  So I am making the back be the front for me.


----------



## quinna

carterazo said:


> Yes, I  turned it around.  :sly:
> I prefer the clean look without the zippered pocket.  So I am making the back be the front for me.



Good idea, looks great that way!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> carterazo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maiden voyage for my pebbled leather Prairie satchel with chain in nude. Perfect for a rainy day.  The water just rolled off. [/QUOS
> 
> Such a pretty girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## carterazo

quinna said:


> Good idea, looks great that way!



Thanks!


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Maiden voyage for my pebbled leather Prairie satchel with chain in nude. Perfect for a rainy day.  The water just rolled off.




Love!  I almost got this in Navy the other day but decided to hold out on something I really really want since I'm trying to cut back


----------



## ralewi

Weekend shopper said:


> Love this! Bag twins. The Cambridge line had the best leather



Yay!  bag twins.  I agree love love the leather.


----------



## carterazo

ilikesunshine said:


> Love!  I almost got this in Navy the other day but decided to hold out on something I really really want since I'm trying to cut back



Thanks!

It was the navy that first made me look at this bag.  Then when I saw it in nude I was sold.    I hear ya about cutting back though.  I'm trying to myself.


----------



## Panache

That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Panache

carterazo said:


> Maiden voyage for my pebbled leather Prairie satchel with chain in nude. Perfect for a rainy day.  The water just rolled off.



That is gorgeous!! Love the style and color!


----------



## Panache

quinna said:


> I've had it since April, so I decided Gramercy finally needed an outing today.



Beautiful! So sad I missed out on this style. Enjoy!


----------



## thedseer

carterazo said:


> Maiden voyage for my pebbled leather Prairie satchel with chain in nude. Perfect for a rainy day.  The water just rolled off.



So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Panache said:


> That is gorgeous!! Love the style and color!



Thank you! 







Panache said:


> Beautiful! So sad I missed out on this style. Enjoy!




Thanks!  It's in the outlets right now. You should call around and ask. You might still find it. 






thedseer said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## purslv

Taking my cabin bag for a weekend trip up to the Bay area


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Maiden voyage for my pebbled leather Prairie satchel with chain in nude. Perfect for a rainy day.  The water just rolled off.



Gorgeous!   I just nabbed this bag from 6PM in the grey birch color for a great deal!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   I just nabbed this bag from 6PM in the grey birch color for a great deal!



Congrats!  You'll love her!
I haven't been able to move out of mine yet.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

I love this! I took the plunge and bought one off of eBay! I can't wait to get it!!&#128512;&#128077;&#127996;&#128149;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Rolling with me today


----------



## GA Peach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rolling with me today


WERK with Workwear!  lolol..........nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rolling with me today



Lookin' good, girl.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Will use my new clutch tonight for a banquet. The background color is my dress. I got lucky that the edging matches closely enough.


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rolling with me today



Cool bag!


----------



## Caspin22

Today I have my new-to-me Mini Studs Taxi Tote.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rolling with me today



CFC - I love this one. Sorry  I missed it during its release.


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> Today I have my new-to-me Mini Studs Taxi Tote.
> 
> View attachment 3264537




I love this!


----------



## pursecharm

My bags love to pose outside on a sunny day.


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rolling with me today




This bag is fabulous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

iNeedCoffee said:


> Will use my new clutch tonight for a banquet. The background color is my dress. I got lucky that the edging matches closely enough.



So cute!   Have fun at the banquet!


----------



## MiaBorsa

canderson22 said:


> today i have my new-to-me mini studs taxi tote.
> 
> View attachment 3264537



love!!!   <<< all caps fail


----------



## MiaBorsa

pursecharm said:


> My bags love to pose outside on a sunny day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264584



Willis is so cute.


----------



## frivofrugalista

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rolling with me today




Twins! Love the colour combo!


----------



## MDT

Brought miss pink ruby grocery shopping with me today. This color makes me so happy!


----------



## abwd

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rolling with me today




Looooove!!!


----------



## abwd

iNeedCoffee said:


> Will use my new clutch tonight for a banquet. The background color is my dress. I got lucky that the edging matches closely enough.




Classy!


----------



## abwd

Canderson22 said:


> Today I have my new-to-me Mini Studs Taxi Tote.
> 
> View attachment 3264537




I wanted the taxi studded and I don't remember seeing the mini. This is adorable!!


----------



## abwd

MDT said:


> Brought miss pink ruby grocery shopping with me today. This color makes me so happy!




This is a gorgeous pink.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

abwd said:


> Looooove!!!


Thank you


----------



## Caspin22

abwd said:


> I wanted the taxi studded and I don't remember seeing the mini. This is adorable!!



The bag isn't mini, just the studs are.  The Edie is called "Mini Studs" too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> WERK with Workwear!  lolol..........nice!


Working it. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Lookin' good, girl.





Hobbsy said:


> Cool bag!





SEWDimples said:


> CFC - I love this one. Sorry  I missed it during its release.


Some may still be at outlets



Sarah03 said:


> This bag is fabulous!





frivofrugalista said:


> Twins! Love the colour combo!



Thanks ladies. She a lil beast but i love her


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> Brought miss pink ruby grocery shopping with me today. This color makes me so happy!



This is so pretty....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Love the borough!


----------



## pursecharm

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Yours looks super soft! Use her often? My tan is still pretty stiff but I only use few times a month. This is one of the best all time designs IMO.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Gorgeous!


----------



## MsBaggins

Sullivan Hobo


----------



## MsBaggins

iNeedCoffee said:


> Will use my new clutch tonight for a banquet. The background color is my dress. I got lucky that the edging matches closely enough.



Love this. Im using one with my hobo


----------



## Harper2719

MsBaggins said:


> Sullivan Hobo




Love this bag!!!  So wish I had one!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

MsBaggins said:


> Sullivan Hobo



Yum! Love the color!


----------



## Iamminda

MsBaggins said:


> Sullivan Hobo



Love the Sullivan hobo!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

MsBaggins said:


> Love this. Im using one with my hobo



Oh that color is pretty! Is that wildflower?


----------



## MsBaggins

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh that color is pretty! Is that wildflower?



It is, thanks! !!


----------



## MsBaggins

Iamminda said:


> Love the Sullivan hobo!








iNeedCoffee said:


> Yum! Love the color!








Harper2719 said:


> Love this bag!!!  So wish I had one!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Black Dakotah


----------



## BeachBagGal

MsBaggins said:


> Sullivan Hobo




Love that smooshy soft pebbled leather!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Black Dakotah
> View attachment 3265799




She looks so super soft! Is this the small?


----------



## MsBaggins

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that smooshy soft pebbled leather!



Thanks, me too!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Black Dakotah
> View attachment 3265799



Gorgeous!  Need to use mine more soon.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MKB0925 said:


> Love the borough!





pursecharm said:


> Yours looks super soft! Use her often? My tan is still pretty stiff but I only use few times a month. This is one of the best all time designs IMO.



Yes she is a lil soft. I try to use her about once month. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks yall


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Black Dakotah
> View attachment 3265799


Yumyum


----------



## quinna

MDT said:


> Brought miss pink ruby grocery shopping with me today. This color makes me so happy!



Such a gorgeous pink!


----------



## quinna

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rolling with me today



Twins, love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

quinna said:


> Twins, love it!


Thank you


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> She looks so super soft! Is this the small?



She is! It was the original release from fall 2014 (like the light blue in my avatar). I'm not sure if it's called small or not. 



Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  Need to use mine more soon.



Thanks!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yumyum


----------



## tke06

Today, I'm loving these two Soapstone babies.


----------



## Harper2719

tke06 said:


> Today, I'm loving these two Soapstone babies.
> View attachment 3266434




Love!!  They look so soft!


----------



## MKB0925

tke06 said:


> Today, I'm loving these two Soapstone babies.
> View attachment 3266434




So pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

tke06 said:


> Today, I'm loving these two Soapstone babies.
> View attachment 3266434




Lovely pebble goodness!


----------



## Iamminda

tke06 said:


> Today, I'm loving these two Soapstone babies.
> View attachment 3266434



Love this matching set.  I missed out on getting this pretty color.


----------



## Caspin22

I'm still hanging with Ms Studded Taxi Tote today at work.


----------



## abwd

MsBaggins said:


> Love this. Im using one with my hobo




Perfect!


----------



## abwd

tke06 said:


> Today, I'm loving these two Soapstone babies.
> View attachment 3266434




Loving these too. So pretty!


----------



## abwd

Sarah03 said:


> Black Dakotah
> View attachment 3265799




Ahhhh, pebbly, smooshy goodness!


----------



## MsBaggins

abwd said:


> Perfect!



Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tke06 said:


> Today, I'm loving these two Soapstone babies.
> View attachment 3266434



Very nice, leather looks so squishy.


----------



## ilikesunshine

One of my Favs today...Carrie Whipstitch in Cobalt


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> One of my Favs today...Carrie Whipstitch in Cobalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267474


 yum yum


----------



## Sarah03

ilikesunshine said:


> One of my Favs today...Carrie Whipstitch in Cobalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267474




Love!


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yum yum





Sarah03 said:


> Love!



Thanks


----------



## gr8onteej

ilikesunshine said:


> One of my Favs today...Carrie Whipstitch in Cobalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267474




Love this color!


----------



## quinna

ilikesunshine said:


> One of my Favs today...Carrie Whipstitch in Cobalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267474



Twins, love her!


----------



## ilikesunshine

gr8onteej said:


> Love this color!





quinna said:


> Twins, love her!



Thanks...it is Love


----------



## MKB0925

ilikesunshine said:


> One of my Favs today...Carrie Whipstitch in Cobalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267474




Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

ilikesunshine said:


> One of my Favs today...Carrie Whipstitch in Cobalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267474



This is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

frivofrugalista said:


> Snoopy Surrey today and most likely the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249079



I love this! I bought one too, so cute!


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> Black Dakotah
> View attachment 3265799




This is beautiful. My favorite Dakotah. This is a small because in the original release, the regular Dakotahs were the ones with the side fringes. Then later releases of Dakotah, I think Coach used 'mini' so the names of sizing got a little confusing.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilikesunshine said:


> One of my Favs today...Carrie Whipstitch in Cobalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267474



What a beauty! LOVE that color!


----------



## frivofrugalista

La
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Large Sophia


----------



## ilikesunshine

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful!





Iamminda said:


> This is a gorgeous bag.





BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty! LOVE that color!



Thank you


----------



## Sarah03

Cornflower Ace!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Cornflower Ace!
> View attachment 3267752



Beautiful! ! Love that color!


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Beautiful! ! Love that color!




Thank you! Was it you that got the Nomad wallet? I was curious to see how you like it & what the inside looks like. I want to get a matching blue wallet for my Ace!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! Was it you that got the Nomad wallet? I was curious to see how you like it & what the inside looks like. I want to get a matching blue wallet for my Ace!



I did and I love it! I'm not with right now but I'll take some pics for you!


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> I did and I love it! I'm not with right now but I'll take some pics for you!




Cool! Thank you!


----------



## thedseer

ilikesunshine said:


> One of my Favs today...Carrie Whipstitch in Cobalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267474



Love this bag! The color is so vivid.


----------



## MsBaggins

Sarah03 said:


> Cornflower Ace!
> View attachment 3267752




Yowza!! Love that!!!


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> Cornflower Ace!
> View attachment 3267752



Swoon!


----------



## carterazo

ilikesunshine said:


> One of my Favs today...Carrie Whipstitch in Cobalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267474



Such a stunning bag!  
I regret not getting it when I could, but she was just too big for me. Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah03

carterazo said:


> Swoon!







MsBaggins said:


> Yowza!! Love that!!!




Thank you! She's a keeper for sure.


----------



## MKB0925

frivofrugalista said:


> La
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Sophia




Beautiful bag! Perfect for any day of the year!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful bag! Perfect for any day of the year!




Definitely !


----------



## eleanors36

Winter floral for a cold day!


----------



## Harper2719

eleanors36 said:


> Winter floral for a cold day!




Love this floral pattern and bag!!


----------



## Panache

Sarah03 said:


> Cornflower Ace!
> View attachment 3267752



Gorgeousness!!! I just got the Burgundy/Oxblood a few weeks ago but now adding this color to my list &#128522;


----------



## Sarah03

Panache said:


> Gorgeousness!!! I just got the Burgundy/Oxblood a few weeks ago but now adding this color to my list [emoji4]




Thank you! It's so much prettier IRL. I hope you get one!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Cornflower Ace!
> View attachment 3267752



Very pretty!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



I know why this one is never for sale!  So pretty! 



MsBaggins said:


> Sullivan Hobo



Twins!  Love this bag.


----------



## ilikesunshine

thedseer said:


> Love this bag! The color is so vivid.





carterazo said:


> Such a stunning bag!
> I regret not getting it when I could, but she was just too big for me. Enjoy!



Thanks ladies!



eleanors36 said:


> Winter floral for a cold day!



Nice...wish I got something in this print but at the time, I wasn't interested and of course, now I am, LOL



Sarah03 said:


> Cornflower Ace!
> View attachment 3267752



LOVE this Color in this Style Bag


----------



## eleanors36

Harper2719 said:


> Love this floral pattern and bag!!



Thank you!

[QUOTE

Nice...wish I got something in this print but at the time, I wasn't interested and of course, now I am, LOL

[/QUOTE]

I know what you mean!  I just love this print.


----------



## pursecharm

Feels like Spring so out she came.


----------



## ilikesunshine

pursecharm said:


> Feels like Spring so out she came.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268777



Twins...I was just thinking about mine today...LOVE


----------



## Iamminda

pursecharm said:


> Feels like Spring so out she came.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268777



Pretty,  is that mint or robin's egg?


----------



## carterazo

Been cheating for a few days. Now I'm back to the fold with Ms. mint.


----------



## eleanors36

pursecharm said:


> Feels like Spring so out she came.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268777





carterazo said:


> Been cheating for a few days. Now I'm back to the fold with Ms. mint.



Such pretty pastels!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! Was it you that got the Nomad wallet? I was curious to see how you like it & what the inside looks like. I want to get a matching blue wallet for my Ace!



Nomad wallet.


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> Nomad wallet.



Great looking wallet, Hobbsy!  This might work for me in the summer.


----------



## Sarah03

ilikesunshine said:


> LOVE this Color in this Style Bag




Thank you!


carterazo said:


> Been cheating for a few days. Now I'm back to the fold with Ms. mint.



Oh she's so pretty!!



Hobbsy said:


> Nomad wallet.




Thank you for taking the time to post these!  This looks like a great wallet!


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Great looking wallet, Hobbsy!  This might work for me in the summer.



It's got a lot of room in it. I like it.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Oh she's so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to post these!  This looks like a great wallet!



You're welcome! I like it more than I thought I would and she would love so nice with your Ace!


----------



## gr8onteej

Sarah03 said:


> Cornflower Ace!
> View attachment 3267752




Trying so hard to resist this one.


----------



## quinna

Grommet B with borrowed feathers


----------



## Doxie_Lover

I got this bag 8.5 years ago. It was the first Coach purse my now-husband ever bought for me. I got it for Christmas when we were dating and it has been very well-loved ever since (as you can see!). I haven't used it in awhile, but just recently went back to using it as an every day bag. Love it so much!


----------



## tonij2000

pursecharm said:


> Feels like Spring so out she came.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268777



Love this!


----------



## eleanors36

quinna said:


> Grommet B with borrowed feathers



Lovely!



Doxie_Lover said:


> I got this bag 8.5 years ago. It was the first Coach purse my now-husband ever bought for me. I got it for Christmas when we were dating and it has been very well-loved ever since (as you can see!). I haven't used it in awhile, but just recently went back to using it as an every day bag. Love it so much!



Very special bag for you!  Glad you kept it.


----------



## Sarah03

gr8onteej said:


> Trying so hard to resist this one.



I was too, but 50% off was too good to pass up!



Hobbsy said:


> You're welcome! I like it more than I thought I would and she would love so nice with your Ace!



I agree!



quinna said:


> Grommet B with borrowed feathers



Love!



Doxie_Lover said:


> I got this bag 8.5 years ago. It was the first Coach purse my now-husband ever bought for me. I got it for Christmas when we were dating and it has been very well-loved ever since (as you can see!). I haven't used it in awhile, but just recently went back to using it as an every day bag. Love it so much!




Aww, such a sweet story. I love it!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Been cheating for a few days. Now I'm back to the fold with Ms. mint.



Love this mint Romy,


----------



## pursecharm

Iamminda said:


> Pretty,  is that mint or robin's egg?




Yes, it is Robin's egg. Just looks lighter in the bright sun.


----------



## Shoebaglady

carterazo said:


> Maiden voyage for my pebbled leather Prairie satchel with chain in nude. Perfect for a rainy day.  The water just rolled off.



I have this in red & couldn't figure out how to make it work for me.  I just love how you put the sides down to change the shape! Beautiful!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

frivofrugalista said:


> Oil Slick Ryder today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253761


Love the oil slick Rhyder.....I should've snagged one!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Shoebaglady said:


> Love the oil slick Rhyder.....I should've snagged one!




You definitely should have!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Such pretty pastels!



Thanks!



Sarah03 said:


> Oh she's so pretty!!



Thanks you!



Iamminda said:


> Love this mint Romy,


Thanks, me too!  



Shoebaglady said:


> I have this in red & couldn't figure out how to make it work for me.  I just love how you put the sides down to change the shape! Beautiful!!



Thanks!  The only way I knew was because I saw it on the shelf like that -and that's how I fell for it.  
I bet it's gorgeous in red.! Hope you post pics soon!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

What a HEAVY bag but it's HOT with all the pebble goodness


----------



## frivofrugalista

I carried her for a picture, does that count?!


----------



## Hobbsy

frivofrugalista said:


> i carried her for a picture, does that count?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269780



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## frivofrugalista

Hobbsy said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks[emoji170]


----------



## HesitantShopper

pursecharm said:


> Feels like Spring so out she came.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268777




Really nice! wish it felt like spring here more like Antarctica. 


carterazo said:


> Been cheating for a few days. Now I'm back to the fold with Ms. mint.



Great color! love the tassels. 


quinna said:


> Grommet B with borrowed feathers



So edgy! love the feathers.



Doxie_Lover said:


> I got this bag 8.5 years ago. It was the first Coach purse my now-husband ever bought for me. I got it for Christmas when we were dating and it has been very well-loved ever since (as you can see!). I haven't used it in awhile, but just recently went back to using it as an every day bag. Love it so much!



What a great story!


----------



## carterazo

frivofrugalista said:


> I carried her for a picture, does that count?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269780



Oh em gee! Your pic is way better than the one on the website. She's Gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

carterazo said:


> Oh em gee! Your pic is way better than the one on the website. She's Gorgeous!!! Congrats!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Trusty ol' Ironsides( Legacy N/S satchel in cognac )...this thing could be used to beat a purse snatcher to a pulp...haha. Love this hearty girl!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Trusty ol' Ironsides( Legacy N/S satchel in cognac )...this thing could be used to beat a purse snatcher to a pulp...haha. Love this hearty girl!




Hahah [emoji173]&#65039; it! That needs to be in the description hahah


----------



## ilikesunshine

quinna said:


> Grommet B with borrowed feathers





crazyforcoach09 said:


> What a HEAVY bag but it's HOT with all the pebble goodness



LOTS of Yummy Leather Ladies!


----------



## ilikesunshine

iNeedCoffee said:


> Trusty ol' Ironsides( Legacy N/S satchel in cognac )...this thing could be used to beat a purse snatcher to a pulp...haha. Love this hearty girl!



Nice!


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Trusty ol' Ironsides( Legacy N/S satchel in cognac )...this thing could be used to beat a purse snatcher to a pulp...haha. Love this hearty girl!



Gorgeous!  Those tassels look larger than the ones on the legacy duffle -- they look like they could be used to hurt/slap someone (lol).


----------



## coach943

I've been in a small Coach tote mood lately.  Switched from the black with the tweed to the red today.


----------



## MKB0925

coach943 said:


> I've been in a small Coach tote mood lately.  Switched from the black with the tweed to the red today.




Cute bags!


----------



## carterazo

Miss Gramercy did the rounds with me today.


----------



## frivofrugalista

carterazo said:


> Miss Gramercy did the rounds with me today.




Love love this bag and now beating myself for not getting one!


----------



## Yuki85

iNeedCoffee said:


> Trusty ol' Ironsides( Legacy N/S satchel in cognac )...this thing could be used to beat a purse snatcher to a pulp...haha. Love this hearty girl!


 
Stunning Color!!!


----------



## carterazo

frivofrugalista said:


> Love love this bag and now beating myself for not getting one!



You might still be able to find it.


----------



## keishapie1973

carterazo said:


> Miss Gramercy did the rounds with me today.



I check this thread to see what you're carry next!!! You have an amazing collection. Simply gorgeous bag.....


----------



## carterazo

keishapie1973 said:


> I check this thread to see what you're carry next!!! You have an amazing collection. Simply gorgeous bag.....



That's so sweet!  Thank you!  

Today's bag coming right up.


----------



## carterazo

Legacy leather north/south satchel in cognac on it's semi annual outing.   (I hardly ever take out my brown bags.)


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Legacy leather north/south satchel in cognac on it's semi annual outing.   (I hardly ever take out my brown bags.)



So nice! Coach Legacy in Cognac is so yummy and gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Legacy leather north/south satchel in cognac on it's semi annual outing.   (I hardly ever take out my brown bags.)



Pretty cognac!  I am the same way -- hardly ever reach for my brown bags.


----------



## carterazo

iNeedCoffee said:


> Trusty ol' Ironsides( Legacy N/S satchel in cognac )...this thing could be used to beat a purse snatcher to a pulp...haha. Love this hearty girl!



Twins!  Didn't see you post this yesterday.  I carried mine today.     She is heavy.  But pretty and classy.


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> So nice! Coach Legacy in Cognac is so yummy and gorgeous!


 You're right! That's why I keep her even though I rarely carry her.



Iamminda said:


> Pretty cognac!  I am the same way -- hardly ever reach for my brown bags.



Great minds think alike.  :lolots::giggles:


----------



## Anne R

Hobbsy said:


> Nomad wallet.


I love that wallet. I was considering buying one. Do you like it? I was debating between that one and the soft wallet. I want something lightweight and compact.


----------



## Hobbsy

Anne R said:


> I love that wallet. I was considering buying one. Do you like it? I was debating between that one and the soft wallet. I want something lightweight and compact.



I love it, even more than I thought I would!


----------



## Anne R

MsBaggins said:


> Love this. Im using one with my hobo


This is so pretty. I'm eyeing this as well in a different color. It looks slim. Is it or is it kind of bulky?


----------



## carterazo

Small turn lock Borough in scarlet


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Small turn lock Borough in scarlet




Pretty...perfect for today! Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## pbnjam

Happy Valentine's Day!!! I'm single but still like to be festive. [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty...perfect for today! Happy Valentine's Day!



Thank you!  Happy Valentine's day to you too!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Stuck with my blues on her maiden voyage.


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Stuck with my blues on her maiden voyage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273472




Such a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> Stuck with my blues on her maiden voyage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273472




Beautiful!!


----------



## Sarah03

Ace is my Valentine


----------



## alansgail

pbnjam said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!!! I'm single but still like to be festive. [emoji1]
> View attachment 3273307


pb, love this bag! What is it called please?


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Sarah03 said:


> Ace is my Valentine
> View attachment 3273508



Gorgeous!  I had kind of given up on the Ace but I just saw an off white one in Macy's that looked really cool. I took a pic but forgot to post it. Off to do that.


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Stuck with my blues on her maiden voyage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273472



So pretty! [emoji7]



Sarah03 said:


> Ace is my Valentine
> View attachment 3273508



This color is gorgeous! The seashells really goes well with the edgepaint and overall look. 



alansgail said:


> pb, love this bag! What is it called please?




Thank you. This bag is an old style called Legacy Archival Zip Top satchel. I got it recently on ebay.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Ace is my Valentine
> View attachment 3273508




[emoji173]&#65039; it! Those shells look perfect on her! Where did you get them?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Ace is my Valentine
> View attachment 3273508




This is soooo pretty!


----------



## pursecharm

Bright Valentine!


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> This is soooo pretty!



Thank you!



BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; it! Those shells look perfect on her! Where did you get them?



Thank you! I bought them on eBay. They are made by Coach. 



pbnjam said:


> So pretty! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> This color is gorgeous! The seashells really goes well with the edgepaint and overall look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. This bag is an old style called Legacy Archival Zip Top satchel. I got it recently on ebay.



Thank you! I've had the shells a while & I think this is a match made in heaven!



Icecaramellatte said:


> Gorgeous!  I had kind of given up on the Ace but I just saw an off white one in Macy's that looked really cool. I took a pic but forgot to post it. Off to do that.




Thank you! I'd love to see the pics of the new ace!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;







Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!!







pbnjam said:


> So pretty! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> This color is gorgeous! The seashells really goes well with the edgepaint and overall look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. This bag is an old style called Legacy Archival Zip Top satchel. I got it recently on ebay.




Thanks all! [emoji170]


----------



## CatePNW

Lovely Valentine bags today!  I'm in Pink Ruby Morgan.


----------



## Lmg14

Small Sadie in scarlet


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ready for tomorrow


----------



## alansgail

Carrying my Rhyder bag today...


----------



## alansgail

pbnjam said:


> So pretty! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> This color is gorgeous! The seashells really goes well with the edgepaint and overall look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. This bag is an old style called Legacy Archival Zip Top satchel. I got it recently on ebay.


Thanks pb, lovely bag!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I bought them on eBay. They are made by Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've had the shells a while & I think this is a match made in heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'd love to see the pics of the new ace!



I've been trying to post these but having trouble.


----------



## Sarah03

Icecaramellatte said:


> I've been trying to post these but having trouble.




That's so pretty. Thank you for posting!


----------



## pbnjam

alansgail said:


> Carrying my Rhyder bag today...



Gorgeous bag! This is my favorite style of bag. And so easy to use.


----------



## alansgail

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous bag! This is my favorite style of bag. And so easy to use.


Thanks again pb....love the Rhyder!


----------



## Caspin22

Nomad in Saddle today.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Canderson22 said:


> Nomad in Saddle today.
> 
> View attachment 3274525



Yummy


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Rhyder 24 metallic camo!


----------



## SEWDimples

pbnjam said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!!! I'm single but still like to be festive. [emoji1]
> View attachment 3273307



Same here. Yesterday, I carried the Chelsea Flagship handbag. 

You have a lovely bag in a great color. 

I'm sad I missed out on this bag. I keep trying to find one for resale, but in great condition.


----------



## pbnjam

Canderson22 said:


> Nomad in Saddle today.
> 
> View attachment 3274525


Gorgeous leather!


Purseluvnmama said:


> Rhyder 24 metallic camo!


Very pretty! Love the camo.


SEWDimples said:


> Same here. Yesterday, I carried the Chelsea Flagship handbag.
> 
> You have a lovely bag in a great color.
> 
> I'm sad I missed out on this bag. I keep trying to find one for resale, but in great condition.


Thank you. I'm lucky to have found this at a good price. There is a sand one on ebay right now but for $300. yikes.

The leather looks gorgeous. Beautiful choice for Vday!


----------



## MsBaggins

Canderson22 said:


> Nomad in Saddle today.
> 
> View attachment 3274525


Beauty!!
I still want this color


----------



## Panache

carterazo said:


> Miss Gramercy did the rounds with me today.



I still want this bag lol! So beautiful! I called my local outlets no luck!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Purseluvnmama said:


> Rhyder 24 metallic camo!



Love it!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Icecaramellatte said:


> Love it!



Thank you


----------



## carterazo

Panache said:


> I still want this bag lol! So beautiful! I called my local outlets no luck!



There are some on ebay if you want to take the risk...


----------



## carterazo

Mickie in orange to brighten up a yucky day.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange to brighten up a yucky day.




Love this bright color!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bright color!



Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.


----------



## EGBDF

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.



Happy birthday! Have a great day!


----------



## SigTheCat

Beautiful color


----------



## MsBaggins

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.


It sure is! Happy birthday!! [emoji320] Cant wait to see what you get!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

EGBDF said:


> Happy birthday! Have a great day!





SigTheCat said:


> Beautiful color





MsBaggins said:


> It sure is! Happy birthday!! [emoji320] Cant wait to see what you get!



Thank you. Madison Ave her I come!!!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.



Perfect choice, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.




Hope you have a great day, happy birthday!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Perfect choice, Happy Birthday!





Jaidybug said:


> Hope you have a great day, happy birthday!!!



Thanks yall


----------



## Harper2719

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.




You know I love this bag! Happy Birthday!!!![emoji512][emoji322][emoji162]


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.




Happy Birthday! I can't wait to see what goodies you find! Have fun in NYC!


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.




Love that saddle color! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.



Like this bag!  Have a great birthday -- try not to go crazy shopping in NYC (lol).


----------



## yellowbernie

Happy Birthday CFC, Hope you have a Great Day!  Hope you find something awesome...


----------



## pbnjam

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange to brighten up a yucky day.




Very pretty! This color has a nice pop!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.




Gorgeous easy going bag! Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day. The weather is not bad. Yesterday was pouring.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harper2719 said:


> You know I love this bag! Happy Birthday!!!![emoji512][emoji322][emoji162]





Sarah03 said:


> Happy Birthday! I can't wait to see what goodies you find! Have fun in NYC!





MKB0925 said:


> Love that saddle color! Happy Birthday!





Iamminda said:


> Like this bag!  Have a great birthday -- try not to go crazy shopping in NYC (lol).





yellowbernie said:


> Happy Birthday CFC, Hope you have a Great Day!  Hope you find something awesome...





pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous easy going bag! Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day. The weather is not bad. Yesterday was pouring.




Thanks yall. Im excited to visit the store


----------



## ilikesunshine

Tatum today...


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.



Great bag and HAPPY BDAY lady!!! Have a fun day of shopping! I hope you find something good.


----------



## ilikesunshine

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.



Have a GREAT Day!



carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange to brighten up a yucky day.



Such a great color!


----------



## carterazo

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! This color has a nice pop!








ilikesunshine said:


> Such a great color!



Thanks ladies I love bright color.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.



Nice! Love the color.

Happy Birthday!! artyhat:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Nice! Love the color.
> 
> Happy Birthday!! artyhat:



Thank you


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you



I'm considering taking my mom to NYC to celebrate my birthday. 

I plan to treat myself to a nice Coach handbag and visit the Woodbury Outlets.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> I'm considering taking my mom to NYC to celebrate my birthday.
> 
> I plan to treat myself to a nice Coach handbag and visit the Woodbury Outlets.



I might go to WC Fri


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I might go to WC Fri



Sounds like fun! I hope you get some great stuff.

Does WC have Coach and Dooney outlet stores?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Sounds like fun! I hope you get some great stuff.
> 
> Does WC have Coach and Dooney outlet stores?



Yes they have both


----------



## momtok

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes they have both



Hey, happy birthday, cfc!


----------



## momtok

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange to brighten up a yucky day.



I love that color, I love that satchel style, and I loved that Mickie line.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

momtok said:


> Hey, happy birthday, cfc!


Thank you


----------



## crissy11

This little beauty!!


----------



## carterazo

momtok said:


> I love that color, I love that satchel style, and I loved that Mickie line.



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

crissy11 said:


> This little beauty!!
> 
> View attachment 3277188



Sooo pretty!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.



Hey birthday girl! Hope it was a great one.


----------



## carterazo

Striped Borough


----------



## letstalkbags

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.


I hope you had a *Happy Birthday* yesterday ! artyhat:And a fun day !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

letstalkbags said:


> I hope you had a *Happy Birthday* yesterday ! artyhat:And a fun day !


Thank you. I did. Great good. Great drinks. Great shopping.


----------



## letstalkbags

carterazo said:


> Striped Borough


Love this one ! So eye catching ! I have her cousin B.


----------



## momtok

carterazo said:


> Striped Borough



Borough's ..... I so wish they would have done another round or two.  I have your striped one's "little sister" (the mini w/ stripes).  Just beautiful bags.


----------



## carterazo

letstalkbags said:


> Love this one ! So eye catching ! I have her cousin B.



Thanks!   
Which one is her cousin?


----------



## letstalkbags

carterazo said:


> Thanks!
> Which one is her cousin?


Vermilion multi, I am pretty sure that's the color combo. Same style # as your medium size.


----------



## carterazo

momtok said:


> Borough's ..... I so wish they would have done another round or two.  I have your striped one's "little sister" (the mini w/ stripes).  Just beautiful bags.



Me too!  The mini with stripes is one of my favorites.  I held her in my hands for a long time during that SAS. I ended up putting her back because of her size. Someone actually bought it before I left the store. Lol! I still think of her.  She's beautiful.


----------



## momtok

Absolutely no rhyme or reason to these colors.  Just wandering blindly here.  

Used haircalf Madison clutch for the last few days, since all I really did in errands was stop by one office, and hit the outlet with daughter. --- And she always wants the 'honor' of carrying any Coach shopping bags anyway. 

Just switched to brown suede Campbell for tomorrow ... need hands free for a vet trip, and I want to get my snowman fob out and about yet during the winter.  Blush gathered wallet because ... I don't know ... I'm just feeling pinkish .  And sea-glass (minty) wristlet because I desperately, desperately want to carry my new minty things, but should probably wait til it feels at least a little like spring out there.  Eh.  What a mix.


----------



## carterazo

letstalkbags said:


> Vermilion multi, I am pretty sure that's the color combo. Same style # as your medium size.



Aaah! My dream Borough.  My HG. Bu the time I discovered her, she was gone. Found her once on evilbay at full price, but I'm a cheapskate.


----------



## anthrosphere

I carried my Dinky today. It was raining hard and my bag got soaked. I was worried the leather might've gotten damaged so I quickly dried it with my sweater. I was surprised there weren't any water stains on the bag! I never knew this glove-tanned leather was that durable. I love it!


----------



## letstalkbags

carterazo said:


> Aaah! My dream Borough.  My HG. Bu the time I discovered her, she was gone. Found her once on evilbay at full price, but I'm a cheapskate.


That's not being a cheapskate, that's just *smart* shopping !
 I had a gift card to help buy mine at the time, but I usually always buy at outlet, sales and clearance. This one even came to outlets before I think !


----------



## carterazo

anthrosphere said:


> I carried my Dinky today. It was raining hard and my bag got soaked. I was worried the leather might've gotten damaged so I quickly dried it with my sweater. I was surprised there weren't any water stains on the bag! I never knew this glove-tanned leather was that durable. I love it!



Scaaaary!  I'm so glad everything is ok with your bag. What a relief! 







letstalkbags said:


> That's not being a cheapskate, that's just *smart* shopping !
> I had a gift card to help buy mine at the time, but I usually always buy at outlet, sales and clearance. This one even came to outlets before I think !



Thanks!  I didn't even know it had been at the outlet.  Oh well...


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect crossbody for my birthday in NYC.



Happy belated birthday, girl!!   artyhat:   I hope you had a great day.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Happy belated birthday, girl!!   artyhat:   I hope you had a great day.


Thanksssssss


----------



## Sarah03

Hologram tote!


----------



## purslv

mini studded large clutch today!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Brynne!


----------



## tanpeaches

My Madison Hailey Hobo


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Still carrying Scarlet Kristin. I always end up carrying her for a couple of weeks, I just love her so much. I actually wear her crossbody a lot.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3278541
> 
> Hologram tote!





purslv said:


> View attachment 3278682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini studded large clutch today!





frivofrugalista said:


> Brynne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278711





tanpeaches said:


> My Madison Hailey Hobo
> 
> View attachment 3278846





iNeedCoffee said:


> Still carrying Scarlet Kristin. I always end up carrying her for a couple of weeks, I just love her so much. I actually wear her crossbody a lot.



Well Happy Friday...Such Beauties


----------



## carterazo

Pebbled Dufflette in denim. Love this color.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

this


----------



## frivofrugalista

pinkngreenpurse said:


> View attachment 3279066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this




[emoji7]love!


----------



## yellowbernie

The new Black Rogue


----------



## PurseLoverDK

yellowbernie said:


> The new Black Rogue




I just noticed the stitching on  your bag is yellow/orange, which I love.  The website shows black stitching.


----------



## yellowbernie

brymatpaq said:


> I just noticed the stitching on  your bag is yellow/orange, which I love.  The website shows black stitching.


The website also shows the short handles as being smooth, and mine are pebbled. Don't know what bags they take pictures of..


----------



## MsBaggins

yellowbernie said:


> The new Black Rogue


Awesome! I love it


----------



## PurseLoverDK

brymatpaq said:


> I just noticed the stitching on  your bag is yellow/orange, which I love.  The website shows black stitching.


Oh well, I like your version better!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

yellowbernie said:


> The new Black Rogue




This bag is stunning!


----------



## keishapie1973

yellowbernie said:


> The new Black Rogue



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Butterscotch Nomad


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Iamminda

Using this metallic beauty today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilikesunshine said:


> Butterscotch Nomad
> View attachment 3281803



So yummy and buttery!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Such a cool looking bag!



Iamminda said:


> Using this metallic beauty today.
> 
> View attachment 3281863



Loving the shimmer on this beauty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ilikesunshine said:


> Butterscotch Nomad
> View attachment 3281803



Looks great in butter! love the fob addition too. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



A rainbow of color, so fun!



Iamminda said:


> Using this metallic beauty today.
> 
> View attachment 3281863



Very shimmery. A nice look for swagger.


----------



## ilikesunshine

BeachBagGal said:


> So yummy and buttery!





HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great in butter! love the fob addition too.



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving the shimmer on this beauty!





HesitantShopper said:


> Very shimmery. A nice look for swagger.



Thanks ladies.


----------



## crissy11




----------



## Icecaramellatte

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



So gorge!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> So yummy and buttery!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cool looking bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the shimmer on this beauty!



Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Icecaramellatte said:


> So gorge!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great in butter! love the fob addition too.
> 
> 
> 
> A rainbow of color, so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Very shimmery. A nice look for swagger.


Thank you


----------



## Purseluvnmama

ilikesunshine said:


> Butterscotch Nomad


I really like this with that gorgeous stars charm!


----------



## carterazo

I'm cheating today, but yesterday I carried Kristin hobo in vanilla multi.    (for some reason I can't upload the pic.)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

She is a BEAST


----------



## amvaldez18

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She is a BEAST



Love this bag, and the watermark!  The ladies I work with don't understand my love for Coach bags. I had one tell me the other day I should sell my older bags to buy new ones  I told her I couldn't do that because I love them all!


----------



## MsBaggins

Mercer 30


----------



## crazyforcoach09

amvaldez18 said:


> Love this bag, and the watermark!  The ladies I work with don't understand my love for Coach bags. I had one tell me the other day I should sell my older bags to buy new ones  I told her I couldn't do that because I love them all!


 
Thanks A!!!  Most ppl don't get it.....heck my hubby don't get it....we love what we love...!!!!!


----------



## GA Peach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She is a BEAST


 

I love my BEAST!  The Beast is good..........


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ga peach said:


> i love my beast!  The beast is good..........


 
true that


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She is a BEAST



Gorgeous!  I love my baby Beast too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  I love my baby Beast too.


 
Mine is a 37 beast. You have the baby beast !!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Classic satchel


----------



## gr8onteej

frivofrugalista said:


> Classic satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282770




Cute bag.  Twins with the butterfly charm.


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> Cute bag.  Twins with the butterfly charm.




Thanks, one of my favourite charms.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Purseluvnmama said:


> I really like this with that gorgeous stars charm!



Thanks!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Purseluvnmama said:


> I really like this with that gorgeous stars charm!



Thank you!



crissy11 said:


> View attachment 3282251



Pretty, love it!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> She is a BEAST



She is a gorgeous beast!  My little one is too heavy..she's going back 



MsBaggins said:


> Mercer 30



Love it!



Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  I love my baby Beast too.



Me too but she's too heavy 



frivofrugalista said:


> Classic satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282770



A definite classic!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ilikesunshine said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> She is a gorgeous beast!  My little one is too heavy..she's going back
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too but she's too heavy
> 
> 
> 
> A definite classic!


Thanks Hun


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Ms. Chelsea in gold hologram went to the barn (she opted to stay in the car) and then to coffee with a friend:


----------



## ilikesunshine

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Chelsea in gold hologram went to the barn (she opted to stay in the car) and then to coffee with a friend:



Love it!  Happy for everyone who snagged one recently.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

ilikesunshine said:


> Love it!  Happy for everyone who snagged one recently.



Thank you! There is at least one more at my outlet. I think mine got them late; they told me they came in yesterday.


----------



## carterazo

It rained all day. No problem for ms. Prairie satchel with chain.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Classic satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282770



Oh, twins on this one! Mine is put away for winter(i'm in a Roots, grace right now) love the fob you chose too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She is a BEAST



Great color! LOL @ your watermark.



MsBaggins said:


> Mercer 30



Looks sharp in black!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Chelsea in gold hologram went to the barn (she opted to stay in the car) and then to coffee with a friend:



Pretty! didn't know you had a Chelsea. Good choice on staying in the car, might look a bit to yummy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> It rained all day. No problem for ms. Prairie satchel with chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283221



Perfect choice for a rainy day.


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh, twins on this one! Mine is put away for winter(i'm in a Roots, grace right now) love the fob you chose too.




Thank you! I try to use all my bags year round but ugh, need to change out of it today.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you! I try to use all my bags year round but ugh, need to change out of it today.



This one is pretty good for year round(minus that cruddy salt on everything) but it cannot hold my two pairs of gloves lol... our weather is so up/down....


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> This one is pretty good for year round(minus that cruddy salt on everything) but it cannot hold my two pairs of gloves lol... our weather is so up/down....




Haha, Canada eh!


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> Perfect choice for a rainy day.


Thank you!


----------



## MsBaggins

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks sharp in black!



Thanks!


----------



## purslv

today! Taxi tote in teal


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty! didn't know you had a Chelsea. Good choice on staying in the car, might look a bit to yummy.



Thank you! I just got the Chelsea yesterday, and moved in right away. My horse is one mouthy guy, so I have to leave everything nice in my truck.  I'm sure you know what that's like!


----------



## mmgirl77

Just moved into new to me hot pink gathered Lindsey


----------



## LovingLV81

Going kinda old school .. Love this bag it held up very well considering what I have put it through lol .. [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## Bag Fetish

.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I have been using my Katerina too. Love this bag!


----------



## Bag Fetish

carterazo said:


> It rained all day. No problem for ms. Prairie satchel with chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283221


Is this the reg or the large? Love the color!


----------



## carterazo

Bag Fetish said:


> Is this the reg or the large? Love the color!


The tag doesn't say. I'm guessing it's the regular as it is more of a small/medium size imo.
Thanks! Yes the color is great! Pretty much goes with everything. [emoji41]


----------



## amvaldez18

Cut the tags and moved in to this Bluejay beauty!


----------



## crissy11

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Chelsea in gold hologram went to the barn (she opted to stay in the car) and then to coffee with a friend:



I have this too and so happy about it. IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy it, it's beyond stunning. Those colors!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crissy11

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you! I just got the Chelsea yesterday, and moved in right away. My horse is one mouthy guy, so I have to leave everything nice in my truck.  I'm sure you know what that's like!



Your horse is also gorgeous - just saw him in your avatar!!


----------



## scoutmhen

Showing some love to my Madison Maggie. I was thinking of selling this bag but after carrying her for two days, think I am going to keep her. Next to Edie and Sophia, she is my all-time fave!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

crissy11 said:


> Your horse is also gorgeous - just saw him in your avatar!!



Thank you!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

crissy11 said:


> I have this too and so happy about it. IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy it, it's beyond stunning. Those colors!!!!!!!!!



Thank you! I saw the pics posted in the hologram thread, and it was love at first sight.


----------



## pursecharm

Snoopy came out to play!


----------



## tannc

pursecharm said:


> Snoopy came out to play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284081




The Snoopy tote is so cute 

I think I need to get the Snoopy bag soon 
Btw, should I get black one or brown one?


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you! I just got the Chelsea yesterday, and moved in right away. My horse is one mouthy guy, so I have to leave everything nice in my truck.  I'm sure you know what that's like!



LOL. Yeah, they ate the sides on my radio flyer wagon. 



mmgirl77 said:


> Just moved into new to me hot pink gathered Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283575



Pretty! 



LovingLV81 said:


> Going kinda old school .. Love this bag it held up very well considering what I have put it through lol .. [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]



Great colors! always loved that siggy combo with them.



amvaldez18 said:


> Cut the tags and moved in to this Bluejay beauty!



pretty! great pop of color. 



scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3283770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing some love to my Madison Maggie. I was thinking of selling this bag but after carrying her for two days, think I am going to keep her. Next to Edie and Sophia, she is my all-time fave!



Yeah, i'd keep that lol. 



pursecharm said:


> Snoopy came out to play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284081



Love some snoopy!


----------



## carterazo

Finally moved out of Mrs. Prairie on to the beautiful Ms. Magenta in gathered leather.


----------



## ilikesunshine

amvaldez18 said:


> Cut the tags and moved in to this Bluejay beauty!



Great color and i love how it POPs with your outfit!


----------



## ilikesunshine

amvaldez18 said:


> Cut the tags and moved in to this Bluejay beauty!





scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3283770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing some love to my Madison Maggie. I was thinking of selling this bag but after carrying her for two days, think I am going to keep her. Next to Edie and Sophia, she is my all-time fave!



I love Maggies!!!


----------



## scoutmhen

ilikesunshine said:


> I love Maggies!!!




Me too!


----------



## soonergirl

Vermillion Borough


----------



## ilikesunshine

soonergirl said:


> Vermillion Borough



Hello Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

soonergirl said:


> Vermillion Borough





carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of Mrs. Prairie on to the beautiful Ms. Magenta in gathered leather.



Beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

soonergirl said:


> Vermillion Borough


I had her and returned her because she was not my perfect red. I now regret it. She's stunning!  Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

soonergirl said:


> Vermillion Borough


Yummmmm yum


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Vermillion Borough




What a goorgeous red girl! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MKB0925

Oldie but goodie....Small Grey Birch Phoebe. She was needing some love! [emoji4]


----------



## gr8onteej

Hologram Market tote road tripped with me to attend nephew's graduation from the police academy


----------



## purslv

gr8onteej said:


> Hologram Market tote road tripped with me to attend nephew's graduation from the police academy
> View attachment 3285558



Love this!!


----------



## MKB0925

gr8onteej said:


> Hologram Market tote road tripped with me to attend nephew's graduation from the police academy
> View attachment 3285558




Gorgeous! Congrats to your nephew!


----------



## gr8onteej

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats to your nephew!




Thank you!



purslv said:


> Love this!!




Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Hologram Market tote road tripped with me to attend nephew's graduation from the police academy
> View attachment 3285558


Hawt


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hawt




Thanks.  It is!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKB0925 said:


> Oldie but goodie....Small Grey Birch Phoebe. She was needing some love! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285431



Very nice!



gr8onteej said:


> Hologram Market tote road tripped with me to attend nephew's graduation from the police academy
> View attachment 3285558



Love the shimmer, congrats to your Nephew!


----------



## gr8onteej

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shimmer, congrats to your Nephew!




Thank you! &#128578;


----------



## pursecharm

gr8onteej said:


> Hologram Market tote road tripped with me to attend nephew's graduation from the police academy
> View attachment 3285558




Special tote for a special occasion! Congrats on your nephew's accomplishment.


----------



## Trudysmom

We went to a plant nursery today to buy plants and flowers. I wore  one of my New Willis bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## carterazo

Embossed textured leather Borough in milk.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Love this print! I ordered a wristlet in this from the last FOS...I would love to find a bag too!


----------



## ladybug10

Carrying this bag makes me happy.


----------



## Hobbsy

ladybug10 said:


> Carrying this bag makes me happy.
> View attachment 3287449



I agree! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## PurseLoverDK

Looking at Ms. Rogue made me smile this morning


----------



## Hobbsy

brymatpaq said:


> looking at ms. Rogue made me smile this morning :d



&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## jane

brymatpaq said:


> looking at ms. Rogue made me smile this morning :d



swooooooooon!!!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Peony Isabelle today for a day trip.


----------



## jan1124

ladybug10 said:


> Carrying this bag makes me happy.
> View attachment 3287449


----------



## jan1124

brymatpaq said:


> Looking at Ms. Rogue made me smile this morning



Who'd a though a Coach bag could make a heart pitter-patter? 
Verification you absolutely made the right choice!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MKB0925 said:


> Love this print! I ordered a wristlet in this from the last FOS...I would love to find a bag too!



Thank you.


----------



## PurseLoverDK

jan1124 said:


> Who'd a though a Coach bag could make a heart pitter-patter?
> Verification you absolutely made the right choice!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Phoebe


----------



## CoachMaven

Tags off and out for the maiden voyage! And bonus, I had a pink leather hang tag from an old bag from years ago and it matches perfect!


----------



## Greenone

Black haircalf Swagger frame satchel.


----------



## carterazo

Not really cheating: RK mini Atlantique. 
(Can't upload a perfectly fine pic. Frustrating. [emoji52] )


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Borough Swag


----------



## Britexmom

Carlyle, in rose petal pink, ready for the day.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Patent Blaire tote for the upcoming snow storm.


----------



## Caspin22

ladybug10 said:


> Carrying this bag makes me happy.
> View attachment 3287449



Gorgeous!  The only black Rogue I see on the Coach site is black with brass hardware...it looks like yours has dark hardware?  Would you mind sharing the style number and color codes?


----------



## ladybug10

Canderson22 said:


> Gorgeous!  The only black Rogue I see on the Coach site is black with brass hardware...it looks like yours has dark hardware?  Would you mind sharing the style number and color codes?




Hi. Mine is actually the Oxblood color with the black handle.


----------



## Caspin22

ladybug10 said:


> Hi. Mine is actually the Oxblood color with the black handle.



Oh!  Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Borough Swag


Swoon! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

(One day I'll find her in my size... [emoji4] )


----------



## VerucaSalt921

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Borough Swag




Love this!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Swoon! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> (One day I'll find her in my size... [emoji4] )


 


VerucaSalt921 said:


> Love this!


 


Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Patent Blaire tote for the upcoming snow storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289469




Very nice! This girl looks like she can handle a snow storm.  [emoji3]


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! This girl looks like she can handle a snow storm.  [emoji3]




She sure can!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Even though temps up here in the frozen north are below freezing and horrible weather is predicted for the rest of the week, I'm trying to encourage spring to get here asap. Ms. Legacy Penny in bright chambray haircalf came along for the ride with me today:


----------



## camerin

ladybug10 said:


> Carrying this bag makes me happy.
> View attachment 3287449


Lovely! I feel the same way about mine!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Even though temps up here in the frozen north are below freezing and horrible weather is predicted for the rest of the week, I'm trying to encourage spring to get here asap. Ms. Legacy Penny in bright chambray haircalf came along for the ride with me today:




Pretty color!


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Even though temps up here in the frozen north are below freezing and horrible weather is predicted for the rest of the week, I'm trying to encourage spring to get here asap. Ms. Legacy Penny in bright chambray haircalf came along for the ride with me today:



What a pretty blue!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty color!





Iamminda said:


> What a pretty blue!





SEWDimples said:


> Love color and haircalf.




Thank you, ladies! 

I hope this darn weather takes the hint...


----------



## carterazo

Took out Romy in mint today


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Took out Romy in mint today
> View attachment 3289960



I love this one!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Took out Romy in mint today
> 
> View attachment 3289960




Nice bag and great color!


----------



## SEWDimples

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Even though temps up here in the frozen north are below freezing and horrible weather is predicted for the rest of the week, I'm trying to encourage spring to get here asap. Ms. Legacy Penny in bright chambray haircalf came along for the ride with me today:



Love color and haircalf.



carterazo said:


> Took out Romy in mint today
> View attachment 3289960



Lovely the color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Beautiful


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Very pretty!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



GM CFC. What a beautiful tote! Love the color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Beautiful


 


MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty!


 


SEWDimples said:


> GM CFC. What a beautiful tote! Love the color.


 
Morning, Thanks yall!!!


----------



## MKB0925

Still in my small Grey Birch Phoebe...forgot how comfy she is! [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Love that color and she looks so super soft!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color and she looks so super soft!


 
Thanks BBG!!!! She holds a TON!!!


----------



## jpark2

In the mood for Spring!! The twilly is from Coach too.


----------



## pbnjam

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




O is that an erin condren planner? Gorgeous bag btw!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pbnjam said:


> O is that an erin condren planner? Gorgeous bag btw!


P,  you spotted it. Lol


----------



## pbnjam

crazyforcoach09 said:


> P,  you spotted it. Lol




[emoji1] It's no wonder you prefer big bags. That's a big planner. Love those color tabs.


----------



## Caspin22

This beauty is my companion today.


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> This beauty is my companion today.
> 
> View attachment 3290487




Pretty companion! [emoji4]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pbnjam said:


> [emoji1] It's no wonder you prefer big bags. That's a big planner. Love those color tabs.


&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; yes she is  a big mama


----------



## MKB0925

Blissroads said:


> View attachment 3290454
> 
> 
> In the mood for Spring!! The twilly is from Coach too.




Love this bag and the lining is so pretty!


----------



## jpark2

Canderson22 said:


> This beauty is my companion today.
> 
> View attachment 3290487




Looks luscious!


----------



## ifeelpretty

My borough is chillin at the dentist with me. She's been a great winter bag. Holding up beautifully!


----------



## fashionhauler

coach is seriously killing it right now.


----------



## eleanors36

I've been carrying this for a few days.  Love that pebbled leather.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



I love this bag.  Just posted mine in black! 



MKB0925 said:


> Still in my small Grey Birch Phoebe...forgot how comfy she is! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290159



Lovely Phoebe!



Blissroads said:


> View attachment 3290454
> 
> 
> In the mood for Spring!! The twilly is from Coach too.



So pretty!



Canderson22 said:


> This beauty is my companion today.
> 
> View attachment 3290487



Twins on this!  Love the green!


----------



## eleanors36

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3290532
> 
> My borough is chillin at the dentist with me. She's been a great winter bag. Holding up beautifully!



Great companion!


----------



## midamimi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Borough Swag


Bag twin. Same logo on photo too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> I've been carrying this for a few days.  Love that pebbled leather.


Twins today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

midamimi said:


> bag twin. Same logo on photo too.


&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56845;&#55358;&#56599;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins today



Of course!


----------



## SEWDimples

Canderson22 said:


> This beauty is my companion today.
> 
> View attachment 3290487



Gorgeous! I love this color and Nomad. 




MKB0925 said:


> Still in my small Grey Birch Phoebe...forgot how comfy she is! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290159



Nice. I wore mine in a beautiful some type of red color.


----------



## Caspin22

SEWDimples said:


> Nice. I wore mine in a beautiful some type of red color.



I believe the red on Phoebe was called Scarlet.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Ms. Gathered Small Satchel in red currant braved the elements with me today.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Love color and haircalf.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely the color.


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Carried my Gramercy in nude today.


----------



## midamimi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


I have the same bag and also not for sale.


----------



## MKB0925

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Gathered Small Satchel in red currant braved the elements with me today.




Very pretty...I love the shade of red currant. I have a taxi tote in this color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

midamimi said:


> I have the same bag and also not for sale.


 
I put happy faces but not sure why they are showing up as question marks...sorry


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Pinnacle Haley


----------



## purslv

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Pinnacle Haley



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

purslv said:


> Gorgeous!!!


 Thank you


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty...I love the shade of red currant. I have a taxi tote in this color!



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Pinnacle Haley



That's some goorgeous leather there!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> That's some goorgeous leather there!


Thanks BBG!!!!!!


----------



## eleanors36

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Gathered Small Satchel in red currant braved the elements with me today.



Lovely!


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! I love this color and Nomad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I wore mine in a beautiful some type of red color.



Lovely Scarlett lady!  One of my favorites!



carterazo said:


> Carried my Gramercy in nude today.
> View attachment 3290908



So elegant!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Pinnacle Haley



Oooo!  Lovely lady!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Lovely Scarlett lady!  One of my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> So elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo!  Lovely lady!


Thanks E


----------



## Iamminda

My duffle today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> My duffle today.
> 
> View attachment 3291655



Love that blue and a fun pop of yellow!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

carterazo said:


> Carried my Gramercy in nude today.
> View attachment 3290908




Gorgeous!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> My duffle today.
> 
> View attachment 3291655




Pretty...I love blue bags!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that blue and a fun pop of yellow!





MKB0925 said:


> Pretty...I love blue bags!



Thanks so much .


----------



## frivofrugalista

Took this lady out tonight for the 1941 launch, had my caricature drawing done while there. Lots of food and great sight.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

frivofrugalista said:


> Took this lady out tonight for the 1941 launch, had my caricature drawing done while there. Lots of food and great sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291932



This is so awesome! I bet you had a great time!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Took this lady out tonight for the 1941 launch, had my caricature drawing done while there. Lots of food and great sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291932



 it! Very cool!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Harley77 said:


> This is so awesome! I bet you had a great time!







BeachBagGal said:


> it! Very cool!




Yes! I enjoyed the whole atmosphere and meeting the main Coach personnel of our region.


----------



## shillinggirl88

frivofrugalista said:


> Took this lady out tonight for the 1941 launch, had my caricature drawing done while there. Lots of food and great sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291932



Pretty purse and that caricature is beautiful! Very cool.


----------



## frivofrugalista

shillinggirl88 said:


> Pretty purse and that caricature is beautiful! Very cool.




Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Took this lady out tonight for the 1941 launch, had my caricature drawing done while there. Lots of food and great sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291932



What an awesome drawing! how special to be able to participate in that.


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> What an awesome drawing! how special to be able to participate in that.




Thank you, I was actually happy I went.


----------



## Hobbsy

frivofrugalista said:


> Took this lady out tonight for the 1941 launch, had my caricature drawing done while there. Lots of food and great sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291932



Love the bag and your drawing is so cute!!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Took this lady out tonight for the 1941 launch, had my caricature drawing done while there. Lots of food and great sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291932



Such a pretty bag!  And I like that drawing (my, do you look as stylish as ever  ).


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Cornflower Mercer and a little bit of Snoopy today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3292338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornflower Mercer and a little bit of Snoopy today.




Love that combo!


----------



## keishapie1973

iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3292338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornflower Mercer and a little bit of Snoopy today.




Very cute!!![emoji3]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Hobbsy said:


> Love the bag and your drawing is so cute!!



Thank you!



Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty bag!  And I like that drawing (my, do you look as stylish as ever  ).



Haha, well it's a but exaggerated but close to reality!


----------



## frivofrugalista

iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3292338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornflower Mercer and a little bit of Snoopy today.




Love the colour!


----------



## alansgail

Today is a "vintage" day so I'm carrying my Crescent Saddle.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3292338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornflower Mercer and a little bit of Snoopy today.



SO cute! snoopy looks happy on there.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> My duffle today.
> 
> View attachment 3291655



Great details! and the pop of yellow tassel is a great touch.


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> Today is a "vintage" day so I'm carrying my Crescent Saddle.



Lovely!


----------



## alansgail

HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely!


Thanks so much, love the worry free bags!


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Great details! and the pop of yellow tassel is a great touch.



Thanks HS!


----------



## Caspin22

Teal Whiplash Tatum Tote is my companion today.


----------



## carterazo

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you! 


frivofrugalista said:


> Took this lady out tonight for the 1941 launch, had my caricature drawing done while there. Lots of food and great sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291932


Love that bag.  Your drawing is very stylish.  Such a special thing to get from Coach.  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying my pintuck Phoeb yesterday and today. (Haven't been able to upload the pic...)


----------



## Mariquel

frivofrugalista said:


> Took this lady out tonight for the 1941 launch, had my caricature drawing done while there. Lots of food and great sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291932



How absolutely fun!  Glad you got to go!


----------



## Mariquel

iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3292338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornflower Mercer and a little bit of Snoopy today.



Snoopy looks like he was made for your pretty bag!  He almost looks like he was drawn on there.


----------



## Mariquel

alansgail said:


> Today is a "vintage" day so I'm carrying my Crescent Saddle.



An oldie but goodie!


----------



## coach943

alansgail said:


> Today is a "vintage" day so I'm carrying my Crescent Saddle.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## alansgail

Thanks ladies, while it's fun to buy a newer Coach now and again my heart belongs to vintage in a big way! Nothing like them, really.


----------



## frivofrugalista

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Love that bag.  Your drawing is very stylish.  Such a special thing to get from Coach.  Congrats!







Mariquel said:


> How absolutely fun!  Glad you got to go!




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

alansgail said:


> Today is a "vintage" day so I'm carrying my Crescent Saddle.




Beautiful leather and such a rich color!


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Been carrying my pintuck Phoeb yesterday and today. (Haven't been able to upload the pic...)




You can never go wrong with a Phoebe...I am still in my grey birch.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Lovely tote! &#9786;


----------



## keishapie1973

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Love this tote!!! [emoji3]


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> Teal Whiplash Tatum Tote is my companion today.
> 
> View attachment 3292606




Gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

alansgail said:


> Today is a "vintage" day so I'm carrying my Crescent Saddle.



I love the look of this bag and the tassel is a great addition!


----------



## Mariquel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Beautiful sparkle on that bag, CFC!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely tote! &#9786;





keishapie1973 said:


> Love this tote!!! [emoji3]





Mariquel said:


> Beautiful sparkle on that bag, CFC!



Thanks yall


----------



## carterazo

MKB0925 said:


> You can never go wrong with a Phoebe...I am still in my grey birch.



Twins!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Swagger 37 Nude


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Swagger 37 Nude



Verynice!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Swagger 37 Nude



Hi CFC. Beautiful bag.

Was the Swagger 37 made with black hardware?

TIA.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Felt like spring this morning...


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Swagger 37 Nude



What a beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Felt like spring this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294202



Love this one!  Probably my favorite D ever made!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Love this one!  Probably my favorite D ever made!




Mine too!


----------



## MKB0925

Carried my Saddle Taxi Tote to my niece's cheer competition


----------



## MKB0925

frivofrugalista said:


> Felt like spring this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294202




Gorgeous! I love that color so much!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Hi CFC. Beautiful bag.
> 
> Was the Swagger 37 made with black hardware?
> 
> TIA.


Thanks.   Hmmmm i dont know


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Verynice!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you


----------



## frivofrugalista

MKB0925 said:


> Carried my Saddle Taxi Tote to my niece's cheer competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294573







MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous! I love that color so much!




Thank you!
Saddle is one of my favourite colours for bags!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caroline


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Caroline




Nice!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Nice!


 
Thank you G


----------



## Caspin22

MFF Snoopy today. These totes are so durable and easy to carry.


----------



## letstalkbags

Canderson22 said:


> MFF Snoopy today. These totes are so durable and easy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 3295123


They are easy to clean.  I have the white one . So cute and even my kids love it too. Enjoy yours!


----------



## quinna

It's been a while, so Romy got to play today.


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> It's been a while, so Romy got to play today.



Very pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

quinna said:


> It's been a while, so Romy got to play today.




Love this!


----------



## MRSAWESOME

I'm not carrying a coach  I own an older one.


----------



## MRSAWESOME

Also, I'm a purse NEWB. sorry! I stumbled across site while searching for a purse. I can't start a new thread for some reason? Can anyone tell me the difference between the COACH ZOE's 14706's and 14707's?


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Caroline




Lovely Miss Bronze Caroline!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely Miss Bronze Caroline!


Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> It's been a while, so Romy got to play today.




Love this girl!


----------



## baglady




----------



## frivofrugalista

baglady said:


>




The bag that forever got away....[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## carterazo

Carried this beauty today.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

MRSAWESOME said:


> Also, I'm a purse NEWB. sorry! I stumbled across site while searching for a purse. I can't start a new thread for some reason? Can anyone tell me the difference between the COACH ZOE's 14706's and 14707's?



I think the 14706 is the larger size, but I'm not 100% on that. I did a search for the style numbers on ebay, and the measurements for the 14706 seem larger. Hope this helps.


----------



## VerucaSalt921

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3295929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carried this beauty today.




[emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170] gorgeous!!!


----------



## carterazo

VerucaSalt921 said:


> [emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170] gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3295929
> 
> 
> Carried this beauty today.



This teal is so pretty.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This teal is so pretty.


Thanks, I love it. They picture shows it lighter than it actually is. For some reason my camera refuses to pick up it's true hue. [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3295929
> 
> 
> Carried this beauty today.



LOOOOVE this color!!!!


----------



## quinna

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3295929
> 
> 
> Carried this beauty today.



Gorgeous! I've always been lusting after one of these!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> LOOOOVE this color!!!!





quinna said:


> Gorgeous! I've always been lusting after one of these!


Thanks,  ladies!


----------



## CoachCruiser

My Celeste in BlueJay, mff. I love this bag!


----------



## katev

Spring is in the air and I am looking forward to it! But I've decided to use these last few weeks before Easter as a chance to enjoy my fall and winter bags before putting them away (hopefully!) for a long time.

Today I carried my gorgeous Rhyder Workwear Colorblock Satchel!


----------



## frivofrugalista

katev said:


> Spring is in the air and I am looking forward to it! But I've decided to use these last few weeks before Easter as a chance to enjoy my fall and winter bags before putting them away (hopefully!) for a long time.
> 
> Today I carried my gorgeous Rhyder Workwear Colorblock Satchel!




Beautiful twins!


----------



## carterazo

Not really cheating.  Hobo in peridot green


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3296835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really cheating.  Hobo in peridot green



Love love this one (as I gush about this one each time I see your pic)!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3296835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really cheating.  Hobo in peridot green




Another gooorgeous color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> Spring is in the air and I am looking forward to it! But I've decided to use these last few weeks before Easter as a chance to enjoy my fall and winter bags before putting them away (hopefully!) for a long time.
> 
> Today I carried my gorgeous Rhyder Workwear Colorblock Satchel!




Very nice!


----------



## keishapie1973

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3296835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really cheating.  Hobo in peridot green



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Love love this one (as I gush about this one each time I see your pic)!





BeachBagGal said:


> Another gooorgeous color!





keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



Thanks ladies!  This is the most delicious green.


----------



## Rikilove10

carterazo said:


> Carried my Gramercy in nude today.
> View attachment 3290908



Gorgeous!


----------



## gr8onteej

First time out


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> First time out
> View attachment 3297265


Yummmmm


----------



## eleanors36

Turnlock tote in black cherry.  Love this bag!


----------



## eleanors36

CoachCruiser said:


> My Celeste in BlueJay, mff. I love this bag!



Such a pretty blue for spring!



katev said:


> Spring is in the air and I am looking forward to it! But I've decided to use these last few weeks before Easter as a chance to enjoy my fall and winter bags before putting them away (hopefully!) for a long time.
> 
> Today I carried my gorgeous Rhyder Workwear Colorblock Satchel!



Gorgeous!



carterazo said:


> View attachment 3296835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really cheating.  Hobo in peridot green



I am swooning over this color!  Love it!


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> First time out
> View attachment 3297265



Great bag and love the color!


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> First time out
> View attachment 3297265





eleanors36 said:


> Turnlock tote in black cherry.  Love this bag!



Very pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Rikilove10 said:


> Gorgeous!





eleanors36 said:


> Such a pretty blue for spring!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I am swooning over this color!  Love it!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> First time out
> View attachment 3297265




Beautiful!


----------



## yellowbernie

My new floral tote, perfect size for me.


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yummmmm







eleanors36 said:


> Great bag and love the color!







frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful!







Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!




Thank you.  [emoji2]


----------



## Icecaramellatte

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3296835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really cheating.  Hobo in peridot green



I think my heart just stopped.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Madison hobo.


----------



## oldbaglover

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3296835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really cheating.  Hobo in peridot green


perfect for St Paddy's Day!


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> First time out
> View attachment 3297265



Fantastic color!


----------



## carterazo

Icecaramellatte said:


> I think my heart just stopped.


That's pretty much how I feel about the color. [emoji4] 


oldbaglover said:


> perfect for St Paddy's Day!


True. Hope I remember on the right date. [emoji3]


----------



## Rikilove10

It felt like a monochromatic day for me, so I rocked my matching Coach Borough bag with today's work attire.


----------



## Rikilove10

eleanors36 said:


> Turnlock tote in black cherry.  Love this bag!



Beautiful! I JUST saw this bag in Macy's on my lunch hour today. It was gorgeous. It looked liked a perfect work bag, too.


----------



## CoachMaven

I had to bring out my Zoe in Petrol today, because it matched my outfit perfectly. I love this bag!


----------



## CoachMaven

And my Legacy duffle in Tourmaline for tomorrow


----------



## gr8onteej

HesitantShopper said:


> Fantastic color!




Thank you.


----------



## gr8onteej

Rikilove10 said:


> It felt like a monochromatic day for me, so I rocked my matching Coach Borough bag with today's work attire.




Very Nice!


----------



## gr8onteej

eleanors36 said:


> Turnlock tote in black cherry.  Love this bag!




Love this color.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Rikilove10 said:


> It felt like a monochromatic day for me, so I rocked my matching Coach Borough bag with today's work attire.




You wear it well!


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> Love this color.





Rikilove10 said:


> Beautiful! I JUST saw this bag in Macy's on my lunch hour today. It was gorgeous. It looked liked a perfect work bag, too.



Thank you!  Yes, perfect work bag.


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## eleanors36

Rikilove10 said:


> It felt like a monochromatic day for me, so I rocked my matching Coach Borough bag with today's work attire.



Great ensemble!



CoachMaven said:


> I had to bring out my Zoe in Petrol today, because it matched my outfit perfectly. I love this bag!



Looks wonderful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachMaven said:


> I had to bring out my Zoe in Petrol today, because it matched my outfit perfectly. I love this bag!


Yummmm yummm


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## LL777

Rogue in mineral &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




I love this bag!


----------



## Sarah03

LL777 said:


> Rogue in mineral [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Beautiful!


----------



## Piarpreet

Rikilove10 said:


> It felt like a monochromatic day for me, so I rocked my matching Coach Borough bag with today's work attire.




I love your outfit!


----------



## frivofrugalista

LL777 said:


> Rogue in mineral [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Pretty! And great shot too!


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> Rogue in mineral &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Twins!! You captured a good picture of its color! I love this bag!


----------



## LL777

Thank you ladies!!! I love this bag. The leather is amazing.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> I love this bag!


 
Thank you


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




Pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Pretty!


 


Thanks Doll


----------



## ledobe

I haven't posted here in awhile but I always enjoy popping in to see your lovely bags!

Today I'm stuck in the Houston airport with my Bonnie multi function tote and my soho slim duffle. Everyone is dressed up with legacy tassels!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ledobe said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile but I always enjoy popping in to see your lovely bags!
> 
> Today I'm stuck in the Houston airport with my Bonnie multi function tote and my soho slim duffle. Everyone is dressed up with legacy tassels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298180


 


all yummie


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> And my Legacy duffle in Tourmaline for tomorrow



Love tourmaline!


----------



## frivofrugalista

ledobe said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile but I always enjoy popping in to see your lovely bags!
> 
> Today I'm stuck in the Houston airport with my Bonnie multi function tote and my soho slim duffle. Everyone is dressed up with legacy tassels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298180




Black beauties!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Purple Iris Phoebe


----------



## HesitantShopper

ledobe said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile but I always enjoy popping in to see your lovely bags!
> 
> Today I'm stuck in the Houston airport with my Bonnie multi function tote and my soho slim duffle. Everyone is dressed up with legacy tassels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298180



Great bag to be stuck with! love the tassels. 



ilikesunshine said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298296



Fantastic color! great poof too.


----------



## Caspin22

ilikesunshine said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298296



Twins!


----------



## ilikesunshine

HesitantShopper said:


> Fantastic color! great poof too.



Thank you 



Canderson22 said:


> Twins!



Don't you LOVE how VIBRANT the color is!!!! & not to mention the leather is as nice as my FP Phoebes (don't get me wrong, I like both MFF and FP bags but I was really impressed with this one)


----------



## Caspin22

ilikesunshine said:


> Don't you LOVE how VIBRANT the color is!!!! & not to mention the leather is as nice as my FP Phoebes (don't get me wrong, I like both MFF and FP bags but I was really impressed with this one)



Yup, I have/had many FP Phoebes, and the quality of the leather is what drove me to buy this MFF one.  It's one of the best MFF leathers I've seen, and man, is it PURPLE.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

LL777 said:


> Rogue in mineral &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


That texture! That color!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

CoachMaven said:


> I had to bring out my Zoe in Petrol today, because it matched my outfit perfectly. I love this bag!




This is gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

Oxblood Nomad.


----------



## carterazo

ilikesunshine said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298296


Soooo pretty!   (Saw it irl a while ago and just loved it. I also wished I didn't already have the small kelsey in violet so I could justify getting the Phoebe.  Oh well. [emoji4] [emoji12] [emoji3] )


----------



## carterazo

Gathered leather Juliette in magenta  [emoji175]


----------



## BeachBagGal

ledobe said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile but I always enjoy popping in to see your lovely bags!
> 
> Today I'm stuck in the Houston airport with my Bonnie multi function tote and my soho slim duffle. Everyone is dressed up with legacy tassels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298180




Nice! Love all those tassels!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilikesunshine said:


> Purple Iris Phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298296




Pretty purple girl!


----------



## Rikilove10

Piarpreet said:


> I love your outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## Rikilove10

frivofrugalista said:


> You wear it well!



Thanks!


----------



## gr8onteej

Off to enjoy Lunch during Restaurant week


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> Off to enjoy Lunch during Restaurant week
> View attachment 3299012




[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## MiaBorsa

SEWDimples said:


> Oxblood Nomad.



Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Gathered leather Juliette in magenta  [emoji175]
> View attachment 3298622



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gr8onteej said:


> Off to enjoy Lunch during Restaurant week
> View attachment 3299012



So cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> Off to enjoy Lunch during Restaurant week
> View attachment 3299012




Love this bag! We were almost twins, but I missed out on it when it went on sale! &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## gr8onteej

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]







MiaBorsa said:


> So cute!







BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bag! We were almost twins, but I missed out on it when it went on sale! &#9785;&#65039;




Thanks ladies [emoji2].


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Archiva Rambler in carnelian


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Archiva Rambler in carnelian
> View attachment 3299364



I like this little cutie!


----------



## jane

carterazo said:


> Archiva Rambler in carnelian
> View attachment 3299364



I have this!! I love it so much, great pop of color and a very useful bag.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I like this little cutie!


Thank you! 



jane said:


> I have this!! I love it so much, great pop of color and a very useful bag.



I completely agree!


----------



## momtok

Unbelievably frantic day ... had to run to the boutique to get a wallet re-rung under the PCE, then went and got a new car for hubby, then daughter had two martial arts team demos.  Dinner was at a very tired 9pm.

So here's daughter, with the bags we carried through the fray.  Hers is a small pink patent Leah from around 2009?  2010?  Mine was the black and white Shadow. .... In front of the new car.

Nothing overly special, but we did get a really good deal on it.  2015 Chevy Malibu, pre-certified, all checked out (by the dealership/service center my side of the family has used for three generations, so we do trust them and they do seem to look out for us), warrantied out the wazoo. ......... And here's the kicker --- it has less than 4,700 miles on it, and we got it for  $9,000 less than it would have been for brand new.  And that's before the trade-in discount from the old car.  All paid off and now sitting peacefully in our garage.    I think we'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

momtok said:


> Unbelievably frantic day ... had to run to the boutique to get a wallet re-rung under the PCE, then went and got a new car for hubby, then daughter had two martial arts team demos.  Dinner was at a very tired 9pm.
> 
> So here's daughter, with the bags we carried through the fray.  Hers is a small pink patent Leah from around 2009?  2010?  Mine was the black and white Shadow. .... In front of the new car.
> 
> Nothing overly special, but we did get a really good deal on it.  2015 Chevy Malibu, pre-certified, all checked out (by the dealership/service center my side of the family has used for three generations, so we do trust them and they do seem to look out for us), warrantied out the wazoo. ......... And here's the kicker --- it has less than 4,700 miles on it, and we got it for  $9,000 less than it would have been for brand new.  And that's before the trade-in discount from the old car.  All paid off and now sitting peacefully in our garage.    I think we'll sleep well tonight.



She's so pretty and so grown up! It's so scary how quickly kids grow, isn't it? 
Her bag looks great on her. Congrats on the new wheels!


----------



## valarie1

Phoebe in black pebble leather. I love her! [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## CoachMaven

My Archival Rambler in Carnelian. Love this with turquoise


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachMaven said:


> My Archival Rambler in Carnelian. Love this with turquoise




Love this color combo!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> My Archival Rambler in Carnelian. Love this with turquoise



Very pretty!


----------



## momtok

iNeedCoffee said:


> She's so pretty and so grown up! It's so scary how quickly kids grow, isn't it?
> Her bag looks great on her. Congrats on the new wheels!



Thanks, INeedCoffee.    Yeah, from tiny squirt to new teenager (she's 13 now).   While getting the car, I kept thinking to myself, "Yikes, not too many years yet until *she's* driving too. ... Wonder if I'll survive?"  And I mean that in multiple ways. 

And I know I've said this before, but I'll say it again .... I still read your avatar almost every time I see it.  Still makes me chuckle.


----------



## Sarah03

Whiplash Saddle Bag in Camel


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> My Archival Rambler in Carnelian. Love this with turquoise


Twins!
Love the color combo. [emoji41]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sarah03 said:


> Whiplash Saddle Bag in Camel
> View attachment 3300474



yaaassssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


----------



## carterazo

Back to the rambler in carnelian. (Which I can't upload for some reason)


----------



## Nymeria1

Sarah03 said:


> Whiplash Saddle Bag in Camel
> View attachment 3300474



Gorgeous bag, love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today




It's her debut!! How gorgeous- the perfect purple.


----------



## Sarah03

Nymeria1 said:


> Gorgeous bag, love it!



Thank you!



MiaBorsa said:


> yaaassssssssssssssss!!!




Lol. This is my favorite response! Thank you!


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


 
Nice!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> It's her debut!! How gorgeous- the perfect purple.


 


shillinggirl88 said:


> Nice!


 
Thanks...yes her first day out and it is raining and she was fine


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Gorgeous debut!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous debut!


 Thank you - I wish the new Rogue held as much as this gal does.


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you - I wish the new Rogue held as much as this gal does.



I didn't realize that -- perhaps the compartments/sections are a bit limiting as to how much you can hold.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> I didn't realize that -- perhaps the compartments/sections are a bit limiting as to how much you can hold.


 
The center section is limiting ALOT of my daily items that I carry ;( OH waiting for the big one and hope it works.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you - I wish the new Rogue held as much as this gal does.



Beeauutiful cfc!  I wish the Rogue did too!


----------



## eleanors36

Today--a bit o' the green.  Overcast so not the best light.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Beeauutiful cfc!  I wish the Rogue did too!


 Thanks...lets hope the 36 is bigger


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks...lets hope the 36 is bigger


----------



## CoachMaven

My saddle bag, the color block Patricia ' Legacy.


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> I didn't realize that -- perhaps the compartments/sections are a bit limiting as to how much you can hold.




That's probably true although I haven't tried one.  Just relying on cfc because we like bigger bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> today--a bit o' the green.  Overcast so not the best light.


 


love it


----------



## eleanors36

valarie1 said:


> Phoebe in black pebble leather. I love her! [emoji7][emoji8]



Twins!  All time great bag from Coach. 



CoachMaven said:


> My Archival Rambler in Carnelian. Love this with turquoise





carterazo said:


> Archiva Rambler in carnelian
> View attachment 3299364



Beautiful Ramblers!  Love that Carnelian.


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> Off to enjoy Lunch during Restaurant week
> View attachment 3299012



Love how the sun reflects on the hardware!



SEWDimples said:


> Oxblood Nomad.



Beauty!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Whiplash Saddle Bag in Camel
> View attachment 3300474



Love this bag!  Looks wonderful!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Another beautiful Rhyder!


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Today--a bit o' the green.  Overcast so not the best light.



Looks good with the feather.  I should pull out a green bag too for Thursday.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



   Love!


----------



## coach943

I love whiskey.


----------



## Mariquel

coach943 said:


> I love whiskey.



Beautiful rich-looking leather!


----------



## SEWDimples

coach943 said:


> I love whiskey.



Nice! I think I have the same bag.


----------



## letstalkbags

CoachMaven said:


> My saddle bag, the color block Patricia ' Legacy.


Twins ! Best bag ever , love it !


----------



## letstalkbags

coach943 said:


> I love whiskey.


SO PRETTY ! Perfect leather !


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Twins!  All time great bag from Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Ramblers!  Love that Carnelian.




Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Booo!  Today was rainy and yucky so I could not take out my new Ace.  

So I pulled out a nice staple.  Pintuck Phoebe


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Booo!  Today was rainy and yucky so I could not take out my new Ace.
> 
> So I pulled out a nice staple.  Pintuck Phoebe
> View attachment 3302177





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Lovely bags for today!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Whiplash Saddle Bag in Camel
> View attachment 3300474



Really pretty bag!


----------



## eleanors36

coach943 said:


> I love whiskey.



Such a yummy brown!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



That's too small for you; just send it on to my house.  Thanks.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> That's too small for you; just send it on to my house.  Thanks.


Doll. This gal almost to heavy for me. Lol. But that leather is sooooo goood


----------



## Shoebaglady

baglady said:


>



One of the best lines Coach has ever had. To this day, it's still my fave. This is gorgeous!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. Sweet Caroline


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> Whiplash Saddle Bag in Camel
> View attachment 3300474




What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Alexa5

Outlaw 36...


----------



## ladybug10

Rogue


----------



## Weekend shopper

Alexa5 said:


> Outlaw 36...



Very pretty. Love the color 



ladybug10 said:


> Rogue
> View attachment 3303337



Lovely Rogue


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Outlaw 36...





ladybug10 said:


> Rogue
> View attachment 3303337



Beautiful bags!


----------



## frivofrugalista

ladybug10 said:


> Rogue
> View attachment 3303337







Alexa5 said:


> Outlaw 36...




Out comes the 1941! Lovely bags!!!


----------



## Alexa5

Thanks all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Carlyle in brindle.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Sweet Caroline



   Love!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Alexa5 said:


> Outlaw 36...





ladybug10 said:


> Rogue
> View attachment 3303337



Beauties!


----------



## carterazo

Finally able to carry this beauty today. (My camera is not reading her color right). So glad I got her. [emoji3]


----------



## myluvofbags

carterazo said:


> Finally able to carry this beauty today. (My camera is not reading her color right). So glad I got her. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3303754


Ooh, I like the color, stitching and raw colored edging. Nice!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Finally able to carry this beauty today. (My camera is not reading her color right). So glad I got her. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3303754



Quite a beauty indeed!


----------



## keishapie1973

carterazo said:


> Finally able to carry this beauty today. (My camera is not reading her color right). So glad I got her. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3303754



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## pursecharm

It's nice to have extra daylight after work!


----------



## gr8onteej

MiaBorsa said:


> Carlyle in brindle.




Twins.


----------



## gr8onteej

carterazo said:


> Finally able to carry this beauty today. (My camera is not reading her color right). So glad I got her. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3303754




Love this color.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pursecharm said:


> It's nice to have extra daylight after work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303848




Love[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tannc

The Factory Outlet version of Snoopy Bennet


----------



## keishapie1973

Alexa5 said:


> Outlaw 36...





ladybug10 said:


> Rogue
> View attachment 3303337



Both gorgeous!!!! I'm looking forward to seeing 1941 bags being carried. I'm always bag watching at the malls....


----------



## Icecaramellatte

carterazo said:


> Finally able to carry this beauty today. (My camera is not reading her color right). So glad I got her. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3303754



So so tempting.  I have to remind myself that I have 2 light blue bags already.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Quite a beauty indeed!


Thank you!



keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks!



myluvofbags said:


> Ooh, I like the color, stitching and raw colored edging. Nice!


Me too! 



gr8onteej said:


> Love this color.


Yes, it's so pretty. 



Icecaramellatte said:


> So so tempting.  I have to remind myself that I have 2 light blue bags already.


I hear ya!  I have two other light blue bags too, but I just could not ignore this one.  At least they're all different.


----------



## Drdev

Before the tags came off and we hit the town!


----------



## keishapie1973

tannc said:


> The Factory Outlet version of Snoopy Bennet



This is so cute...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Drdev said:


> Before the tags came off and we hit the town!




So pretty and really stands out!


----------



## gr8onteej

Happy St. Patrick's Day [emoji256]


----------



## Sarah03

Racing Green Ace for St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Alexa5

Great St Patrick's day bags!


----------



## keishapie1973

Great minds think alike!!! Happy St. Patrick's Day....[emoji3]


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day [emoji256]
> View attachment 3304110







Sarah03 said:


> Racing Green Ace for St. Patrick's Day!
> View attachment 3304129







keishapie1973 said:


> Great minds think alike!!! Happy St. Patrick's Day....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3304136




Beautiful greens!!![emoji172]


----------



## gr8onteej

Alexa5 said:


> Great St Patrick's day bags!




Twins on the ace!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> happy st. Patrick's day [emoji256]
> View attachment 3304110


 
love it


----------



## gr8onteej

frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful greens!!![emoji172]




Thank you FF!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## LL777

Love this bag!!! It smells so good


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Emerald Legacy Duffle on this beautiful, sunny St. Patty's Day. [emoji256]


----------



## frivofrugalista

LL777 said:


> Love this bag!!! It smells so good




Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day [emoji256]
> View attachment 3304110





Sarah03 said:


> Racing Green Ace for St. Patrick's Day!
> View attachment 3304129





keishapie1973 said:


> Great minds think alike!!! Happy St. Patrick's Day....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3304136



Lovely green bags, ladies.  



iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3304301
> 
> Emerald Legacy Duffle on this beautiful, sunny St. Patty's Day. [emoji256]



Beautiful twin!  Using mine today too!


----------



## ledobe

crazyforcoach09 said:


> all yummie





frivofrugalista said:


> Black beauties!





HesitantShopper said:


> Great bag to be stuck with! love the tassels.





BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Love all those tassels!



thanks for noticing my old bags ladies! 

Sorry for the delayed reply, just got home from Memphis for a conference and some sight seeing.  The Soho did awesome in the light sprinkles and when I got caught in real rain the one time I forgot to throw my umbrella in the bag.

After I posted this picture I realized I could have done the full duffle kit switch and use the ultraviolet strap along with the tassels-or better yet the emerald since I ended up at a St Paddy's parade on this trip


----------



## MsBaggins

Smoke Saddle 23


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> Lovely green bags, ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful twin!  Using mine today too!




Thank you!


----------



## brooksgirl425

Green for St. Patrick's day!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

This little cutie.
Oops! Forgot pic!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

This little cutie!


----------



## keishapie1973

Harley77 said:


> This little cutie!



Love this!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3304301
> 
> Emerald Legacy Duffle on this beautiful, sunny St. Patty's Day. [emoji256]



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## jane

Finally get to use my clover charm relevantly! And debut ostrich Rogue as well.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MsBaggins said:


> Smoke Saddle 23




I [emoji173]&#65039; this!!! Is your pic true to color? The Smoke color a bluish-gray? I was looking at the Dinky online in this color and it almost looks black (which doesn't make sense to me since there is a black color).


----------



## jan1124

jane said:


> Finally get to use my clover charm relevantly! And debut ostrich Rogue as well.



Do I need to tell you again this bag is g o r g e o u s


----------



## myluvofbags

MsBaggins said:


> Smoke Saddle 23


What a great color, so understated and elegant looking.


----------



## jane

jan1124 said:


> Do I need to tell you again this bag is g o r g e o u s


I know right? I started the day with a green bag but decided to switch, lol. It's so sunny here, I had to.


----------



## LL777

jane said:


> Finally get to use my clover charm relevantly! And debut ostrich Rogue as well.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

jane said:


> Finally get to use my clover charm relevantly! And debut ostrich Rogue as well.



So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> Yes, it's so pretty.
> 
> 
> I hear ya!  I have two other light blue bags too, but I just could not ignore this one.  *At least they're all different.*



I was kinda thinking that too.


----------



## MsBaggins

BeachBagGal said:


> I [emoji173]&#65039; this!!! Is your pic true to color? The Smoke color a bluish-gray? I was looking at the Dinky online in this color and it almost looks black (which doesn't make sense to me since there is a black color).


Thanks! Yes it def has bluish gray tone.


----------



## MsBaggins

myluvofbags said:


> What a great color, so understated and elegant looking.


Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

Harley77 said:


> This little cutie!



So pretty!  Glad you are able to post pics now .


----------



## gr8onteej

jane said:


> Finally get to use my clover charm relevantly! And debut ostrich Rogue as well.




Very nice.  Love the yellow.


----------



## Mariquel

gr8onteej said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day [emoji256]
> View attachment 3304110





Sarah03 said:


> Racing Green Ace for St. Patrick's Day!
> View attachment 3304129





keishapie1973 said:


> Great minds think alike!!! Happy St. Patrick's Day....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3304136





iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3304301
> 
> Emerald Legacy Duffle on this beautiful, sunny St. Patty's Day. [emoji256]



I always thought Coach made the best purples and teals.  I didn't realize I liked so many of their greens too!  Twins on the Nomad.


----------



## Mariquel

Drdev said:


> Before the tags came off and we hit the town!



Wow, this bag stopped me dead in my tracks!  That embossed red looks so good with the white!


----------



## carterazo

jane said:


> Finally get to use my clover charm relevantly! And debut ostrich Rogue as well.





BeachBagGal said:


> I [emoji173]&#65039; this!!! Is your pic true to color? The Smoke color a bluish-gray? I was looking at the Dinky online in this color and it almost looks black (which doesn't make sense to me since there is a black color).


Drooling after your bags ladies!


----------



## carterazo

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was kinda thinking that too.  [emoji23]


[emoji4] [emoji6] [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

Small Kelsey in violet [emoji7]  (i did wear a green cardigan today. [emoji6] ) 
And am back to not being able to upload pics...


----------



## crissy11

This beauty....haven't put it down since I got it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crissy11 said:


> This beauty....haven't put it down since I got it.
> 
> View attachment 3305439




Very nice! Is this in the color Smoke? Is your pic pretty true to color? Looks like a dark charcoal w/ a bluish cast?


----------



## MsBaggins

crissy11 said:


> This beauty....haven't put it down since I got it.
> 
> View attachment 3305439


Love this.


----------



## crissy11

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Is this in the color Smoke? Is your pic pretty true to color? Looks like a dark charcoal w/ a bluish cast?




You nailed the color exactly. Here are a few more pics.


----------



## Esquared72

Madison Tote in Midnight Oak with matching wallet


----------



## momtok

Switched into gathered kiwi for St. Patty's yesterday.  I picked the Dahlia feather up as part of my PCE today, and one of the SAs suggested it would work on the kiwi.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crissy11 said:


> You nailed the color exactly. Here are a few more pics.
> 
> View attachment 3305458
> 
> View attachment 3305459




Okay good to hear! It looks almost black online. MsBaggins posted her saddlebag and that's when I started to see it actually isn't black lol. Yep I need this color! Lol


----------



## Sarah03

momtok said:


> Switched into gathered kiwi for St. Patty's yesterday.  I picked the Dahlia feather up as part of my PCE today, and one of the SAs suggested it would work on the kiwi.




Love this combo!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Ace 28 today


----------



## PurseLoverDK

crissy11 said:


> This beauty....haven't put it down since I got it.
> 
> View attachment 3305439


So elegant looking


----------



## BeachBagGal

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Ace 28 today
> View attachment 3305754




I LOVE this bag! Leather looks so yummmy!


----------



## Weekend shopper

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE this bag! Leather looks so yummmy!




Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

eehlers said:


> Madison Tote in Midnight Oak with matching wallet
> View attachment 3305547



Midnight oak is a great color!


----------



## Esquared72

Iamminda said:


> Midnight oak is a great color!




Thanks! It really is such a gorgeous brown...especially in squishtastic Madison leather.


----------



## Sarah03

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Ace 28 today
> View attachment 3305754




Beautiful!


----------



## Caspin22

eehlers said:


> Madison Tote in Midnight Oak with matching wallet
> View attachment 3305547




Oh, that Madison leather!!  Some of the best they ever did.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## skiddo2000

Rouge in Oxblood


----------



## gr8onteej

Mom's Daily bag at the Apple Store.


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Booo!  Today was rainy and yucky so I could not take out my new Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> So I pulled out a nice staple.  Pintuck Phoebe
> 
> View attachment 3302177




I was selling my Pintuck Carryall and after seeing ur post, I decided I'd be sad to see her go. I unlisted her and decided to carry her today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Here she is:


----------



## MKB0925

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Ace 28 today
> View attachment 3305754




Gorgeous bag and that leather! [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> Oh, that Madison leather!!  Some of the best they ever did.




I agree...Madison is such a great leather! That line turned me onto Coach leather!


----------



## Weekend shopper

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag and that leather! [emoji4]



Thank you


----------



## jane

FINALLY brought out stone exotic Nomad, took me long enough!


----------



## carterazo

ilikesunshine said:


> I was selling my Pintuck Carryall and after seeing ur post, I decided I'd be sad to see her go. I unlisted her and decided to carry her today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is:


Oh thank you.    I hope you enjoy her.


----------



## keishapie1973

jane said:


> FINALLY brought out stone exotic Nomad, took me long enough!



Love this!!!!


----------



## yellowbernie

jane said:


> FINALLY brought out stone exotic Nomad, took me long enough!


Gorgeous bag..


----------



## Iamminda

jane said:


> FINALLY brought out stone exotic Nomad, took me long enough!



This stone nomad is very pretty.


----------



## MsBaggins

jane said:


> FINALLY brought out stone exotic Nomad, took me long enough!



That sure is pretty!!!


----------



## MsBaggins

Mini 33 in metallic green


----------



## Icecaramellatte

MsBaggins said:


> Mini 33 in metallic green



Gorgeous!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MsBaggins said:


> Mini 33 in metallic green




Love love!


----------



## MsBaggins

Icecaramellatte said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks! I wasnt sure id like the color but im loving it!!!!!


----------



## MsBaggins

frivofrugalista said:


> Love love!


Thanks!


----------



## sandyclaws

gr8onteej said:


> Mom's Daily bag at the Apple Store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306356




I love the daily bag! Gorgeous leather.


----------



## gr8onteej

sandyclaws said:


> I love the daily bag! Gorgeous leather.




Thanks.  The leather is smooshy.


----------



## Caspin22

Nomad in Saddle is my lovely companion today.


----------



## jane

Not a Coach bag today -- I like carrying Speedy on rainy days -- but it does look nice with one of my favorite Coach charms!


----------



## sandyclaws

Canderson22 said:


> Nomad in Saddle is my lovely companion today.
> 
> View attachment 3307841




Yummmmmmmmmm. I just wanna fondle this bag!! It looks amazing


----------



## sandyclaws

jane said:


> Not a Coach bag today -- I like carrying Speedy on rainy days -- but it does look nice with one of my favorite Coach charms!




And of course this is a bag I desperately want but will forever be in my dreams. It looks awesome with that fob. I love the blue against it. Gorgeous


----------



## katev

I am carrying my Legacy Colorblock Leather Rory North South Satchel in Camel, Brass, Multi (19902 B4 C8). I using my mahogany Madison needlepoint wristlet/wallet and I have decorated the bag with a cute, summery ice cream fob!


----------



## sandyclaws

katev said:


> I am carrying my Legacy Colorblock Leather Rory North South Satchel in Camel, Brass, Multi (19902 B4 C8). I using my mahogany Madison needlepoint wristlet/wallet and I have decorated the bag with a cute, summery ice cream fob!




Rory!!!!!!!! What a bag!! I remember when this bag came out! At first I wasn't a fan but now I'm in love!


----------



## katev

sandyclaws said:


> Rory!!!!!!!! What a bag!! I remember when this bag came out! At first I wasn't a fan but now I'm in love!




Thanks! I wasn't sure about Rory at first either, but the colorblock caught my attention and now I love this bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Madison Tote in Scarlet today [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

katev said:


> I am carrying my Legacy Colorblock Leather Rory North South Satchel in Camel, Brass, Multi (19902 B4 C8). I using my mahogany Madison needlepoint wristlet/wallet and I have decorated the bag with a cute, summery ice cream fob!



Love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Madison Tote in Scarlet today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3308568



Such a pretty red! looks nice and soft too.


----------



## Iamminda

Saddle bag today


----------



## keishapie1973

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3308938
> 
> 
> Saddle bag today



I love this!!!! Beautiful bag.....


----------



## jane

Maiden voyage of whiplash saddle bag


----------



## Weekend shopper

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3308938
> 
> 
> Saddle bag today



Love this


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3308938
> 
> 
> Saddle bag today


 
Gorgeous! Twins!



jane said:


> Maiden voyage of whiplash saddle bag


 
Beautiful! I really did not appreciate Saddle bags, but I stand corrected. I wish I had purchased a Whiplash to add to my collection.

Gorgeous bags.


----------



## MsBaggins

jane said:


> Maiden voyage of whiplash saddle bag


I really love this 


katev said:


> Thanks! I wasn't sure about Rory at first either, but the colorblock caught my attention and now I love this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

keishapie1973 said:


> I love this!!!! Beautiful bag.....





Weekend shopper said:


> Love this





SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! Twins!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## katev

I am carrying my Legacy Colorblock Leather Rory North South Satchel in Camel, Brass, Multi (19902 B4 C8). I using my mahogany Madison needlepoint wristlet/wallet and I have decorated the bag with a cute, summery ice cream fob!... 



HesitantShopper said:


> Love it!


 


MsBaggins said:


> I really love this


 
Thanks, I love my colorblock Rory and it is great that the strap is adjustable and I can carry it as a shoulder bag. With the light, medium, and dark colors it is good all year round.

Now I need to figure out which bag I should carry on Easter but it is hard to let go of this one - even for a little while!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3308938
> 
> 
> Saddle bag today



Fabulous!


----------



## carterazo

Mickie in orange


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange
> View attachment 3309279



Cute. Love the color.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3308938
> 
> 
> Saddle bag today







jane said:


> Maiden voyage of whiplash saddle bag




Love the saddle ladies!


----------



## myluvofbags

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange
> View attachment 3309279


Wow, this color is amazing!


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Fabulous!





frivofrugalista said:


> Love the saddle ladies!



Thanks so much!


----------



## sandyclaws

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3308938
> 
> 
> Saddle bag today



That stitching! TDF



jane said:


> Maiden voyage of whiplash saddle bag



OMG WHAT A BAG!! Lovin that fringe!



carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange
> View attachment 3309279



I love this bold color!!


----------



## reginatina

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3296835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really cheating.  Hobo in peridot green



Oh my!  This bag is gorgeous.  What style is this?  I need this bag!!!


----------



## carterazo

myluvofbags said:


> Wow, this color is amazing!


Thanks,  I  love it. [emoji4] 


sandyclaws said:


> That stitching! TDF
> 
> 
> 
> OMG WHAT A BAG!! Lovin that fringe!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bold color!!


Thank you! 


reginatina said:


> Oh my!  This bag is gorgeous.  What style is this?  I need this bag!!!


Thank you! It's Reed krakoff RDK hobo.


----------



## MsBaggins

Mercer 30


----------



## reginatina

carterazo said:


> Thank you! It's Reed krakoff RDK hobo.


 
Thank you!  It's a beauty.  Green is not only my favorite color, but peridot is also my birthstone.  I'll look on the 'bay to see if I can luck out.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3308938
> 
> 
> Saddle bag today



so nice, love the contrast stitching!



jane said:


> Maiden voyage of whiplash saddle bag



You kept the tassels... good! looks so edgy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MsBaggins said:


> Mercer 30



Nice, what color is that? has a great sheen.


----------



## keishapie1973

jane said:


> Maiden voyage of whiplash saddle bag



Gorgeous!!! I am pro-tassels. They are more understated on this one. Maybe, because of the color....


----------



## Iamminda

sandyclaws said:


> That stitching! TDF
> !





HesitantShopper said:


> so nice, love the contrast stitching!
> 
> !



Thanks gals!


----------



## carterazo

reginatina said:


> Thank you!  It's a beauty.  Green is not only my favorite color, but peridot is also my birthstone.  I'll look on the 'bay to see if I can luck out.


Thanks!  I hope you find one. She's worth the search.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Indigo ace


----------



## HesitantShopper

Edie 28, done in "true red"


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> Edie 28, done in "true red"
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309684



Love it!!! Great pop of color....


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!! Great pop of color....



Thanks! that is about as bold as i get with color lol.


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Indigo ace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309670



Beautiful blue!  Really like the Ace in indigo.


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Edie 28, done in "true red"
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309684



Beautiful!  Finally saw it in person and really like this red.


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Indigo ace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309670




Such a pretty color in that rich blue!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Edie 28, done in "true red"
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309684




Oh yay your new bag! [emoji3] Pretty girl!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful blue!  Really like the Ace in indigo.







BeachBagGal said:


> Such a pretty color in that rich blue!




Thanks ladies!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange
> View attachment 3309279



Oh I love this!


----------



## carterazo

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I love this!


Thank you!


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> Edie 28, done in "true red"
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309684


Beautiful, yes looks like true red.


----------



## sandyclaws

frivofrugalista said:


> Indigo ace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309670




This bag! The more I see it the more I'm falling in love! And that color! TDF!! Love the blue


----------



## SEWDimples

Textured leather duffle bag. 

She is a beast. Can handle any weather and take a beating.


----------



## MsBaggins

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice, what color is that? has a great sheen.


Thanks, its the black. The lighting was weird


----------



## carterazo

Striped Borough


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Textured leather duffle bag.
> 
> She is a beast. Can handle any weather and take a beating.



That's a gorgeous duffle!  Love the double pockets outside.


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> That's a gorgeous duffle!  Love the double pockets outside.



Thanks! Those pockets are very handy. She is one of my favorite bags. However, I have not starting carrying any of my 1941 bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MsBaggins said:


> Mercer 30



Lovely!


----------



## MiaBorsa

frivofrugalista said:


> Indigo ace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309670



Twins!   She's a beauty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

HesitantShopper said:


> Edie 28, done in "true red"
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309684



Beautiful!   I have this one in black; it's a great size.  I love the red!


----------



## MiaBorsa

SEWDimples said:


> Textured leather duffle bag.
> 
> She is a beast. Can handle any weather and take a beating.



Love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Striped Borough
> View attachment 3310033



She's fabulous!


----------



## frivofrugalista

sandyclaws said:


> This bag! The more I see it the more I'm falling in love! And that color! TDF!! Love the blue



Thanks lady


MiaBorsa said:


> Twins!   She's a beauty.



Yay twins! I don't see much of it on here.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   I have this one in black; it's a great size.  I love the red!



Thank you! i like the size although i think most prefer the standard edie's.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  Finally saw it in person and really like this red.



Ty! Definitely think this is the shade of red your after.. 



BeachBagGal said:


> Oh yay your new bag! [emoji3] Pretty girl!



Hee hee... yeah, a newbie. Thanks!



myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful, yes looks like true red.



Thanks, yes it's color name is accurate.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SEWDimples said:


> Textured leather duffle bag.
> 
> She is a beast. Can handle any weather and take a beating.



Love the outside pocket! looks like a great daily bag.



carterazo said:


> Striped Borough
> View attachment 3310033



Cute with the stripes!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Indigo ace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309670



Looks great done in Navy!


----------



## Caspin22

Pulled out an old favorite today. Small Phoebe in Lacquer Blue.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Pulled out an old favorite today. Small Phoebe in Lacquer Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3310337



Really nice blue!


----------



## frivofrugalista

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great done in Navy!



Thank you[emoji170]



Canderson22 said:


> Pulled out an old favorite today. Small Phoebe in Lacquer Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3310337




 Love this colour[emoji170]


----------



## SEWDimples

HesitantShopper said:


> Love the outside pocket! looks like a great daily bag.




Thanks! It really is.


----------



## SEWDimples

MiaBorsa said:


> Love!



Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> She's fabulous!





HesitantShopper said:


> Love the outside pocket! looks like a great daily bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute with the stripes!


Thank you, ladies!


----------



## HeatherStitches

Here is my new MERCER Satchel and she is Monogrammed, I have only carried her for one day but so far I'm in Love! Do any of you ladies name your bags??


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa said:


> Lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## MsBaggins

Canderson22 said:


> Pulled out an old favorite today. Small Phoebe in Lacquer Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3310337


Love it. The color is awesome


----------



## Icecaramellatte

HeatherStitches said:


> Here is my new MERCER Satchel and she is Monogrammed, I have only carried her for one day but so far I'm in Love! Do any of you ladies name your bags??



Oh I like this monogramming.  What's this one called?


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherStitches said:


> Here is my new MERCER Satchel and she is Monogrammed, I have only carried her for one day but so far I'm in Love! Do any of you ladies name your bags??



Very nice! i played with a Mercer recently, i believe called the 30 it was smaller.. anyways, nice bag!

I don't name them, i only refer to them by the style name.. for instance i am in an Edie right now.


----------



## HeatherStitches

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I like this monogramming.  What's this one called?


I believe it's called "Blonde" or "Blind" monogramming. We were afraid that if I chose a color that in a few years it would rub off. There are not many reviews on Coach monogramming since it is still relatively new.


----------



## HeatherStitches

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! i played with a Mercer recently, i believe called the 30 it was smaller.. anyways, nice bag!
> 
> I don't name them, i only refer to them by the style name.. for instance i am in an Edie right now.


Thank you! I keep calling it a "She"..lol...


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Given too me by my MIL, lucky for me she found it too heavy  Legacy Candace


----------



## BeachBagGal

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3311185
> 
> Given too me by my MIL, lucky for me she found it too heavy  Legacy Candace




What a beauty! Go MIL! &#129303;


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherStitches said:


> Here is my new MERCER Satchel and she is Monogrammed, I have only carried her for one day but so far I'm in Love! Do any of you ladies name your bags??




Very pretty! [emoji3]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty! Go MIL! &#129303;




Thank you! She has very good taste [emoji6]


----------



## Icecaramellatte

HeatherStitches said:


> I believe it's called "Blonde" or "Blind" monogramming. We were afraid that if I chose a color that in a few years it would rub off. There are not many reviews on Coach monogramming since it is still relatively new.



Thanks!


----------



## pursecharm

HeatherStitches said:


> Here is my new MERCER Satchel and she is Monogrammed, I have only carried her for one day but so far I'm in Love! Do any of you ladies name your bags??




Love a classic black bag! I'll share my new one soon


----------



## baglady

Pop of color for spring. Large Edie #33727 in violet.


----------



## pursecharm

Here's my classic black beauty at work.


----------



## pursecharm

Here's my classic Black Beauty. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry for duplicating!


----------



## brooksgirl425

Ava tote


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

Hanging with my oxblood Rogue.  I am in love with this bag!  I've had her for almost 2 weeks and she is breaking in nicely.  She will definitely not be my only Rogue.  Looking forward to more colors!!


----------



## keishapie1973

pursecharm said:


> Here's my classic Black Beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for duplicating!



Love, love, love!!!! Can't go wrong with classic black....


----------



## keishapie1973

Coachie1975 said:


> Hanging with my oxblood Rogue.  I am in love with this bag!  I've had her for almost 2 weeks and she is breaking in nicely.  She will definitely not be my only Rogue.  Looking forward to more colors!!



I love how it's breaking in. Your pic in natural light really captures the color. Love it!!!


----------



## Lucylu29

Coachie1975 said:


> Hanging with my oxblood Rogue.  I am in love with this bag!  I've had her for almost 2 weeks and she is breaking in nicely.  She will definitely not be my only Rogue.  Looking forward to more colors!!




Twins [emoji3] I haven't carried mine yet. Did you put any sort of suede protectant on the walls of the side pockets? I'm kind of nervous about getting stains on the beautiful orange lining.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Coachie1975 said:


> Hanging with my oxblood Rogue.  I am in love with this bag!  I've had her for almost 2 weeks and she is breaking in nicely.  She will definitely not be my only Rogue.  Looking forward to more colors!!



Gorgeous! The leather looks yummy!


----------



## MsBaggins

pursecharm said:


> Here's my classic Black Beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for duplicating!


Loooove!!!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

This one heading to The Big [emoji519]


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I liked the Adobe one so much I had to get the Black.  I've had this for about a month now and love it.  But I'm ready to start using my newer purchases so this may be put away.

Bloomies exclusive Tatum


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> This one heading to The Big [emoji519]
> View attachment 3312228




Love this bag! Every Time I see it I wish I would have gotten it (I was trying to be good at the time lol). Enjoy the city w/ that cute bag! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Icecaramellatte said:


> I liked the Adobe one so much I had to get the Black.  I've had this for about a month now and love it.  But I'm ready to start using my newer purchases so this may be put away.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomies exclusive Tatum




Wow I just wanna hug this bag lolol! Loving the flower on there too! [emoji3]


----------



## pbnjam

gr8onteej said:


> This one heading to The Big [emoji519]
> View attachment 3312228




Love the hardware! So pretty.


----------



## gr8onteej

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bag! Every Time I see it I wish I would have gotten it (I was trying to be good at the time lol). Enjoy the city w/ that cute bag! [emoji3]




Thanks!


----------



## gr8onteej

pbnjam said:


> Love the hardware! So pretty.




Thanks!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

keishapie1973 said:


> I love how it's breaking in. Your pic in natural light really captures the color. Love it!!!



Thank you!!  



Lucylu29 said:


> Twins [emoji3] I haven't carried mine yet. Did you put any sort of suede protectant on the walls of the side pockets? I'm kind of nervous about getting stains on the beautiful orange lining.



Break that baby out!  I did not put any suede protectant inside.  I'm only keeping a few things inside those pockets though, and nothing that may stain them or leave a mark.  Congrats on your bag...this one is perfect!!



BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous! The leather looks yummy!



Thank you!  The leather is truly beautiful.


----------



## PurseLoverDK

Beautiful Ace Satchel in Fog


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> This one heading to The Big [emoji519]
> View attachment 3312228



Love the oil slick.



Icecaramellatte said:


> I liked the Adobe one so much I had to get the Black.  I've had this for about a month now and love it.  But I'm ready to start using my newer purchases so this may be put away.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomies exclusive Tatum



Beautiful big black !


----------



## keishapie1973

brymatpaq said:


> Beautiful Ace Satchel in Fog



I LOVE this bag. It's really gorgeous.....


----------



## Iamminda

brymatpaq said:


> Beautiful Ace Satchel in Fog



Really pretty! 



gr8onteej said:


> This one heading to The Big [emoji519]
> View attachment 3312228



Like this one a lot -- I missed out on it.   Have a fun trip.


----------



## PurseLoverDK

keishapie1973 said:


> I LOVE this bag. It's really gorgeous.....


Thank you


----------



## PurseLoverDK

Thank you Iamminda!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

brymatpaq said:


> Beautiful Ace Satchel in Fog



Looks nice done in Fog! cute fob too, saw it today at the factory store.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Icecaramellatte said:


> I liked the Adobe one so much I had to get the Black.  I've had this for about a month now and love it.  But I'm ready to start using my newer purchases so this may be put away.
> 
> Bloomies exclusive Tatum



Very nice! looks great with that fob too.


----------



## PurseLoverDK

Thank you!!  The fob was too cute not to buy 




HesitantShopper said:


> Looks nice done in Fog! cute fob too, saw it today at the factory store.


----------



## BeachBagGal

brymatpaq said:


> Beautiful Ace Satchel in Fog




Very nice! Aww you have the new robot-cute!


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks nice done in Fog! cute fob too, saw it today at the factory store.



What??? This bag is already at the outlets. I may have to make a trip...

Eta: Was it this bag or the navy, burgundy, green colors?


----------



## PurseLoverDK

keishapie1973 said:


> What??? This bag is already at the outlets. I may have to make a trip...
> 
> Eta: Was it this bag or the navy, burgundy, green colors?


I think she saw the key fob at the outlet, not the fog ace


----------



## PurseLoverDK

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Aww you have the new robot-cute!


Thanks BeachBagGal, he is a cutie!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> What??? This bag is already at the outlets. I may have to make a trip...
> 
> Eta: Was it this bag or the navy, burgundy, green colors?



The fob not the bag, though eventually i am sure it will land there since they keep updating it's colors. 



brymatpaq said:


> I think she saw the key fob at the outlet, not the fog ace



 That's right the fob, no Ace satchels. Yet lol.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! looks great with that fob too.



Thanks!


----------



## gr8onteej

frivofrugalista said:


> Love the oil slick.
> 
> Thanks, me too!
> 
> Beautiful big black !







Iamminda said:


> Really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this one a lot -- I missed out on it.   Have a fun trip.



Thank you.  In spite of the traffic, it was a "quick" trip.


----------



## keishapie1973

brymatpaq said:


> I think she saw the key fob at the outlet, not the fog ace





HesitantShopper said:


> The fob not the bag, though eventually i am sure it will land there since they keep updating it's colors.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right the fob, no Ace satchels. Yet lol.



Thank you!!! I was having a "duh" moment. It clearly said the fob was at the outlet. I guess it was wishful thinking on my part.....


----------



## PurseUOut

brymatpaq said:


> Beautiful Ace Satchel in Fog




Love the fog!! I regret not grabbing this during the PCE because I wanted to focus more on 1941/rogues. All the ace's on the website in the glovetanned leather (fog, cornflower, chalk) are now sold out.  Glad I was able to get the cornflower during the L&T sale.


----------



## PurseLoverDK

PurseUOut said:


> Love the fog!! I regret not grabbing this during the PCE because I wanted to focus more on 1941/rogues. All the ace's on the website in the glovetanned leather (fog, cornflower, chalk) are now sold out.  Glad I was able to get the cornflower during the L&T sale.


Thank you!  Hopefully they will end up at the Outlets, I would love to get the cornflower Ace, so beautiful.  I had my eye on the cornflower Rogue, but decided it was too blue for me.  I think the Ace is a little lighter in color


----------



## Lucylu29

Coachie1975 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Break that baby out!  I did not put any suede protectant inside.  I'm only keeping a few things inside those pockets though, and nothing that may stain them or leave a mark.  Congrats on your bag...this one is perfect!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  The leather is truly beautiful.




Lol! I know I need to. I'm thinking I will take it to work tomorrow.


----------



## Esquared72

Rhyder 33


----------



## Sarah03

I've been carrying my Swagger everywhere for the past week. Then I took my legacy clutch for a spin!


----------



## sandyclaws

Oops


----------



## sandyclaws

brymatpaq said:


> Beautiful Ace Satchel in Fog




What a bag! Love the color and the edges! Oh my!! Just lloooooooooooooove!!!! And the robot! Sooo cute!&#129302;[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sandyclaws

Sarah03 said:


> I've been carrying my Swagger everywhere for the past week. Then I took my legacy clutch for a spin!
> View attachment 3313584




 Love how this bag is black on black!! Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## quinna

Lizard Andie on this rainy day


----------



## PurseLoverDK

sandyclaws said:


> What a bag! Love the color and the edges! Oh my!! Just lloooooooooooooove!!!! And the robot! Sooo cute!&#55358;&#56598;[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you sandyclaws, It's even prettier in person   As soon as I saw the robot fob it put a smile on my face - had to have it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I've been carrying my Swagger everywhere for the past week. Then I took my legacy clutch for a spin!
> View attachment 3313584




[emoji173]&#65039; it! Loving your Legacy clutch!


----------



## Caspin22

Took my Large Audrey Cinched Andie tote in cobalt patent out today - I call her the Squishy Beast.


----------



## sandyclaws

Canderson22 said:


> Took my Large Audrey Cinched Andie tote in cobalt patent out today - I call her the Squishy Beast.
> 
> View attachment 3313827




What a yummy classic!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Took my Large Audrey Cinched Andie tote in cobalt patent out today - I call her the Squishy Beast.
> 
> View attachment 3313827



Fab choice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I've been carrying my Swagger everywhere for the past week. Then I took my legacy clutch for a spin!
> View attachment 3313584



Great team!



quinna said:


> Lizard Andie on this rainy day



Pretty and so unique!


----------



## MsBaggins

eehlers said:


> Rhyder 33
> View attachment 3313570



Oooh, twins!! Such an awesome bag


----------



## coach943

Canderson22 said:


> Took my Large Audrey Cinched Andie tote in cobalt patent out today - I call her the Squishy Beast.
> 
> View attachment 3313827



That is such a cute bag!


----------



## ilikesunshine

pursecharm said:


> Here's my classic Black Beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for duplicating!





Coachie1975 said:


> Hanging with my oxblood Rogue.  I am in love with this bag!  I've had her for almost 2 weeks and she is breaking in nicely.  She will definitely not be my only Rogue.  Looking forward to more colors!!



The Rogue is growing on me...I think I have to stay away - love'm both!



Icecaramellatte said:


> I liked the Adobe one so much I had to get the Black.  I've had this for about a month now and love it.  But I'm ready to start using my newer purchases so this may be put away.
> 
> Bloomies exclusive Tatum



Pretty!



brymatpaq said:


> Beautiful Ace Satchel in Fog



I just got a Fog wallet and pictures don't do this color any justice...it's such a pretty color!



quinna said:


> Lizard Andie on this rainy day



You are the one that made me buy this bag, LOVE IT!



Canderson22 said:


> Pulled out an old favorite today. Small Phoebe in Lacquer Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3310337



Twins! One of my FAVs


----------



## ilikesunshine

baglady said:


> Pop of color for spring. Large Edie #33727 in violet.



Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

mini Ryder most likely all week


----------



## PurseLoverDK

Originally posted by Ilikesunshine: 
I just got a Fog wallet and pictures don't do this color any justice...it's such a pretty color!




I think I need the envelope key pouch in fog, it looks so cute


----------



## momtok

Canderson22 said:


> Took my Large Audrey Cinched Andie tote in cobalt patent out today - I call her the Squishy Beast.



Soft, puddly goodness. 

Followed by .... 



frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3314501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini Ryder most likely all week



Soft yet firm pebbly goodness.

Dear Lord, I love leather.


----------



## carterazo

Kristin hobo in vanilla multi.  (She's seen better days- no longer looking like he pic...)


----------



## sandyclaws

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3314501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini Ryder most likely all week




Love all the detail in this bag


----------



## sandyclaws

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3315097
> 
> 
> Kristin hobo in vanilla multi.  (She's seen better days- no longer looking like he pic...)




Oh miss K!! What a bag!! So comfy


----------



## VerucaSalt921

First time out with the Borough I scored last month [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## sandyclaws

my dufflette just chilling waiting for lunch to happen. ^_^


----------



## sandyclaws

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3315363
> 
> First time out with the Borough I scored last month [emoji5]&#65039;




Oh my!! This bag really has me wanting a Borough! Love it in this color too!!&#10083;


----------



## VerucaSalt921

sandyclaws said:


> Oh my!! This bag really has me wanting a Borough! Love it in this color too!!&#10083;




Thank you!!! So funny it was all the gorgeous boroughs on the forum that made me had to have one too! I always wanted one & tpf sealed the deal for me! [emoji6]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Soft Borough in earth color.


----------



## sandyclaws

MiaBorsa said:


> Soft Borough in earth color.




[emoji33] another B! Ugh I need to get one STAT! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## frivofrugalista

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 3315364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dufflette just chilling waiting for lunch to happen. ^_^




Beauty! That colour is yummy!


----------



## carterazo

sandyclaws said:


> Oh miss K!! What a bag!! So comfy


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Mickie in orange


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange
> View attachment 3316139




This color make me [emoji3] every time I see it!


----------



## MKB0925

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3315363
> 
> First time out with the Borough I scored last month [emoji5]&#65039;




Beautiful!


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange
> View attachment 3316139




Very nice and love the pop of color!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> This color make me [emoji3] every time I see it!


Me too.  [emoji4] 


MKB0925 said:


> Very nice and love the pop of color!


Thank you!


----------



## Caspin22

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange
> View attachment 3316139




Gorgeous!


----------



## sandyclaws

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange
> View attachment 3316139




" ¡hey Mickie you're so fine! You're so fine you blow my mind! HEY MICKIE!!" I love this color! So bright and happy!


----------



## carterazo

Canderson22 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you! 


sandyclaws said:


> " ¡hey Mickie you're so fine! You're so fine you blow my mind! HEY MICKIE!!" I love this color! So bright and happy!


Ha, ha!  Thank you! [emoji3]


----------



## momtok

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 3315364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dufflette just chilling waiting for lunch to happen. ^_^



Ha!  I love that pic.    White cheddar Cheez-its for the win!!!


----------



## Caspin22

Pinnacle Allie today in Silver/Lake.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Canderson22 said:


> Pinnacle Allie today in Silver/Lake.
> 
> View attachment 3316366




Didn't waste time, gorgeous!


----------



## sandyclaws

Canderson22 said:


> Pinnacle Allie today in Silver/Lake.
> 
> View attachment 3316366




This one looks like it would be soooo comfy on! Love


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Olive Large Weekender . It is the perfect vacation bag


----------



## HesitantShopper

sandyclaws said:


> View attachment 3315364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dufflette just chilling waiting for lunch to happen. ^_^



Super cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Soft Borough in earth color.



Nice color! the wallet is also nice...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Olive Large Weekender . It is the perfect vacation bag
> View attachment 3316762



Great color!


----------



## Weekend shopper

HesitantShopper said:


> Great color!



Thank you


----------



## Suzanne B.

MiaBorsa said:


> Soft Borough in earth color.


 
*sigh* OMG you have a tessuta wallet!  I missed out on it. I've been searching everywhere hoping a coffee one will magically appear....it's official, I'm jealous.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

First time out with oxblood!


----------



## SEWDimples

Canderson22 said:


> Pinnacle Allie today in Silver/Lake.
> 
> View attachment 3316366



Great bag! The leather looks so nice. 



Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Olive Large Weekender . It is the perfect vacation bag
> View attachment 3316762



Love this bag for short trips. I have it in Ocean.



Harley77 said:


> First time out with oxblood!



Love Rogue. Looks great in Oxblood.


----------



## Caspin22

Harley77 said:


> First time out with oxblood!




This is my "someday" dream bag.


----------



## Weekend shopper

SEWDimples said:


> Great bag! The leather looks so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag for short trips. I have it in Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> Love Rogue. Looks great in Oxblood.



Thank you  It definitely is a great short trip bag. Enjoy your Ocean one


----------



## Phiomega

Used an oldie but goodie... Coach Willis from the legacy color block era... I love how convenient the bag is as I went to a theme park with my son yesterday...


With the return of the saddle bag, I think I should use this more!


----------



## Phiomega

MiaBorsa said:


> Soft Borough in earth color.




A great color... Wishing that I bought the soft instead of the normal borough in 2014 ... I love the casual edge of it...


----------



## myluvofbags

Harley77 said:


> First time out with oxblood!


So lovely with the pretty yellow peeking out.


----------



## Nymeria1

Harley77 said:


> First time out with oxblood!



Beautiful!    I don't have a Rogue, but it's fun admiring everybody's choices!!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> Used an oldie but goodie... Coach Willis from the legacy color block era... I love how convenient the bag is as I went to a theme park with my son yesterday...
> View attachment 3318600
> 
> With the return of the saddle bag, I think I should use this more!



This is a cute color combo.  Bisque?


----------



## Iamminda

Harley77 said:


> First time out with oxblood!



Pretty!  Hope you had a good day out with her.


----------



## Anne R

Harley77 said:


> First time out with oxblood!


Bag twins! How did you like Oxblood?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Canderson22 said:


> This is my "someday" dream bag.



I'm really impressed with it, definitely keep it on your list! Knowing coach, it will be at the outlet in a few months lol


----------



## AstridRhapsody

myluvofbags said:


> So lovely with the pretty yellow peeking out.



Thanks! It surprisingly matches quite a bit too.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Nymeria1 said:


> Beautiful!    I don't have a Rogue, but it's fun admiring everybody's choices!!



Thanks! It's really functional for my lifestyle even though it's a bit hefty.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  Hope you had a good day out with her.



I sure did! Couldn't stop staring at her at the coffee shop.


----------



## carterazo

Miss Gramercy in nude


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anne R said:


> Bag twins! How did you like Oxblood?



I love the oxblood! The black trim and gunmetal hardware is amazing and I love the pop of the orange suede. It also matches most of my wardrobe but I do think I will primarily carry it in fall/winter.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

carterazo said:


> Miss Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3318696



Love this, so classy!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Miss Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3318696



This is so pretty and classy!


----------



## carterazo

Harley77 said:


> Love this, so classy!





Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty and classy!


Thank you!  I feel so elegant every time I carry her.  [emoji4]


----------



## hallie1983

Harley77 said:


> First time out with oxblood!




Congrats on your first outing! So exciting. Don't forget to buckle her in


----------



## HesitantShopper

Still using my Edie 28 in true red


----------



## Weekend shopper

HesitantShopper said:


> Still using my Edie 28 in true red
> 
> View attachment 3318975



Gorgeous bag and color


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> Still using my Edie 28 in true red
> 
> View attachment 3318975




Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Still using my Edie 28 in true red
> 
> View attachment 3318975



Love this bag and what a beautiful picture.


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> Still using my Edie 28 in true red
> 
> View attachment 3318975


Gorgeous bag and setting!


----------



## pursecharm

So glad you found her!


----------



## pursecharm

Meant above post to HS. Anyway, here is Snoopy.


----------



## eleanors36

pursecharm said:


> Meant above post to HS. Anyway, here is Snoopy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319392



Love it!  Twins!



HesitantShopper said:


> Still using my Edie 28 in true red
> 
> View attachment 3318975



Love that color and what a photo, HS!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Weekend shopper said:


> Gorgeous bag and color



Thank you!



Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks!


Iamminda said:


> Love this bag and what a beautiful picture.



Thank you, it's in a garden center around where the Koi pond displays are.



carterazo said:


> Gorgeous bag and setting!



Thanks! I thought it was a nice backdrop as i was admiring the Koi pond set ups/waterfalls. 



pursecharm said:


> So glad you found her!



TY!



pursecharm said:


> Meant above post to HS. Anyway, here is Snoopy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319392



Snoopy is adorable!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> Love that color and what a photo, HS!



Thanks! seemed like a nice place to take a random shot where it was perceived as though the waterfall was my focus.


----------



## pursecharm

This one is hard to leave behind!


----------



## Hobbsy

pursecharm said:


> This one is hard to leave behind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320421



Love this!!


----------



## carterazo

pursecharm said:


> This one is hard to leave behind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320421


I bet!   She's a looker! Congrats.


----------



## carterazo

Pulled out my gorgeous ace. Actually planned my outfit around her. [emoji5]


----------



## pursecharm

carterazo said:


> Pulled out my gorgeous ace. Actually planned my outfit around her. [emoji5]
> View attachment 3320484




Now that looks like spring!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Pulled out my gorgeous ace. Actually planned my outfit around her. [emoji5]
> View attachment 3320484



This is really pretty and you always find the best lighting and take the best picture (it's a skill I don't have  ).


----------



## Sarah03

carterazo said:


> Pulled out my gorgeous ace. Actually planned my outfit around her. [emoji5]
> View attachment 3320484



You know I love this one 



pursecharm said:


> This one is hard to leave behind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320421




Beautiful!


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> Pulled out my gorgeous ace. Actually planned my outfit around her. [emoji5]
> View attachment 3320484



Gorgeous! !


----------



## Mariquel

carterazo said:


> Pulled out my gorgeous ace. Actually planned my outfit around her. [emoji5]
> View attachment 3320484



Beautiful!  I bet your outfit was pretty too!


----------



## ZSP

Spring has sprung...my Kristin Denim Domed Satchel.  I love this bag!


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Pulled out my gorgeous ace. Actually planned my outfit around her. [emoji5]
> View attachment 3320484




Just love this bag! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MKB0925

ZSP said:


> Spring has sprung...my Kristin Denim Domed Satchel.  I love this bag!




I love this bag too! Great choice! Jealous you have spring... We just got snow yesterday!


----------



## MKB0925

pursecharm said:


> This one is hard to leave behind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320421



Gorgeous!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Snoopy playing shy in the sun...


----------



## Mariquel

ZSP said:


> Spring has sprung...my Kristin Denim Domed Satchel.  I love this bag!



I love all Kristins, but always thought this one was very practical.  Note to self to pull out for Spring.


----------



## Mariquel

frivofrugalista said:


> Snoopy playing shy in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320889



Such gorgeous leather!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mariquel said:


> Such gorgeous leather!




Thank you!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

frivofrugalista said:


> Snoopy playing shy in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320889



Bag Twins! This pic is gorgeous! Really shows off the color.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Icecaramellatte said:


> Bag Twins! This pic is gorgeous! Really shows off the color.




Yay twins![emoji126] I hardly see it posted.


----------



## pursecharm

frivofrugalista said:


> Snoopy playing shy in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320889




Love saddle and bright Woodstock showing in the shade.


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Snoopy playing shy in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320889



Ah, so cute!



ZSP said:


> Spring has sprung...my Kristin Denim Domed Satchel.  I love this bag!



SO nice! jealous of your spring, were set to get more snow tomorrow.


----------



## carterazo

pursecharm said:


> Now that looks like spring!


yes - although the color is not as springlike irl



Iamminda said:


> This is really pretty and you always find the best lighting and take the best picture (it's a skill I don't have  ).


Thanks! I try - it takes quite a few before one is good enough to post. 



Sarah03 said:


> You know I love this one
> 
> Yes.  I was thinking about you as I returned my cornflower Rogue.  I may regret having done that...
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


Thanks!



Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous! !


Thank you!



Mariquel said:


> Beautiful!  I bet your outfit was pretty too!


Thanks! I paired it with black & white - it was a very nice combo. 



MKB0925 said:


> Just love this bag! [emoji173]&#65039;


It's hard not to - for me.


----------



## buffalochick

Just had to share my new work tote. Love it both ways.


----------



## Caspin22

Today I have 33582 Mini Studs Taxi Tote. I really love this bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

buffalochick said:


> Just had to share my new work tote. Love it both ways.



Great work tote! Crosby's are so versatile. 



Canderson22 said:


> Today I have 33582 Mini Studs Taxi Tote. I really love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3321974



Wonderful details! super cute.


----------



## dolali

I love looking at all your Coach bags! Here is one of my favorites, Soft Borough in Earth. Goes with everything and fits all my stuff without looking bulky or getting heavy


----------



## dolali

buffalochick said:


> Just had to share my new work tote. Love it both ways.



Lovely! looks great both ways. I  silver!


----------



## dolali

Canderson22 said:


> Today I have 33582 Mini Studs Taxi Tote. I really love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3321974



oh, I love the studs!!! So edgy but practical!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Pulled out my gorgeous ace. Actually planned my outfit around her. [emoji5]
> View attachment 3320484



What a beauty!



ZSP said:


> Spring has sprung...my Kristin Denim Domed Satchel.  I love this bag!



Nice bag. 



frivofrugalista said:


> Snoopy playing shy in the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320889



Love seeing this in the sun!


----------



## pursecharm

Baby Swag 20 in oxblood colorblock.


----------



## myluvofbags

pursecharm said:


> Baby Swag 20 in oxblood colorblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323277


What a cutie and I like the colors.


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> Today I have 33582 Mini Studs Taxi Tote. I really love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3321974




Love this bag!


----------



## MKB0925

buffalochick said:


> Just had to share my new work tote. Love it both ways.


  Gorgeous!!


----------



## eleanors36

buffalochick said:


> Just had to share my new work tote. Love it both ways.



Patchwork on this bag is so lovely!



dolali said:


> I love looking at all your Coach bags! Here is one of my favorites, Soft Borough in Earth. Goes with everything and fits all my stuff without looking bulky or getting heavy



Looks great!


----------



## eleanors36

Canderson22 said:


> Today I have 33582 Mini Studs Taxi Tote. I really love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3321974



I love the studs Coach did in Fall 2014.  Twins on the Edie in your avatar.



pursecharm said:


> Baby Swag 20 in oxblood colorblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323277



Very cute!


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying my my Madison Sabrina in tan for a couple days now.  She's the perfect tan. Ibwish would replicate this exact color.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Switched into slate pleated Sophia yesterday and will stay with her for the weekend since the weather will be nice. I'm still working my way through less carried bags.


----------



## pursecharm

iNeedCoffee said:


> Switched into slate pleated Sophia yesterday and will stay with her for the weekend since the weather will be nice. I'm still working my way through less carried bags.




Such a beauty. She was before my time.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

pursecharm said:


> Such a beauty. She was before my time.


She was actually before my time too...haha. [emoji6] She was a new-to-me purchase from eBay.


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> Switched into slate pleated Sophia yesterday and will stay with her for the weekend since the weather will be nice. I'm still working my way through less carried bags.



What a beauty!  She looks so comfortable in your car!


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Switched into slate pleated Sophia yesterday and will stay with her for the weekend since the weather will be nice. I'm still working my way through less carried bags.



Beautiful color!


----------



## MKB0925

iNeedCoffee said:


> Switched into slate pleated Sophia yesterday and will stay with her for the weekend since the weather will be nice. I'm still working my way through less carried bags.



Very pretty!


----------



## gr8onteej

It is my bag, but my mother borrowed it 
Peyton Leather Flap in Melon


----------



## soonergirl

My baby Swag and mom's Rogue are hanging out today.


----------



## pursecharm

My Rouge came out today to admire the flowers


----------



## keishapie1973

soonergirl said:


> My baby Swag and mom's Rogue are hanging out today.
> 
> View attachment 3324898





pursecharm said:


> My Rouge came out today to admire the flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324904



Pure eye candy......


----------



## Caspin22

pursecharm said:


> Such a beauty. She was before my time.




This bag is gorgeous. I remember when they were at the outlets.


----------



## momtok

iNeedCoffee said:


> Switched into slate pleated Sophia yesterday and will stay with her for the weekend since the weather will be nice. I'm still working my way through less carried bags.



That.
Is.
Beautiful.  !!!!


----------



## momtok

soonergirl said:


> My baby Swag and mom's Rogue are hanging out today.
> 
> View attachment 3324898



I have to admit, that Swagger is tempting.  I was originally tempted by the Dinky in Pistachio, but the inner kisslock would drive me *nuts*.  I remember seeing this one in the preview thread, and thought, "oooooooh."

 .......... I'm still thinking "oooooooh".  Really nice!


----------



## momtok

pursecharm said:


> My Rouge came out today to admire the flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324904



Very sharp.  More precisely --- very *sophisticated*.

(Sorry, should have done a multi-quote.)


----------



## soonergirl

pursecharm said:


> My Rouge came out today to admire the flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324904




Beautiful bag!



keishapie1973 said:


> Pure eye candy......




Thanks!



momtok said:


> I have to admit, that Swagger is tempting.  I was originally tempted by the Dinky in Pistachio, but the inner kisslock would drive me *nuts*.  I remember seeing this one in the preview thread, and thought, "oooooooh."
> 
> 
> 
> .......... I'm still thinking "oooooooh".  Really nice!




I was tempted by the pistachio Dinky too, and the kisslock killed it. It takes up too much room without adding any good functionality IMO. But I LOVE this little Swagger!


----------



## momtok

soonergirl said:


> I was tempted by the pistachio Dinky too, and the kisslock killed it. *It takes up too much room without adding any good functionality* IMO. But I LOVE this little Swagger!



Yes, yes, yes, exactly my problem too.  You can't pack anything of a "solid" case or object next to it ... at least not efficiently ... because the frame of the kisslock sticks out.  You end up losing space in a bag that's pressed for space in the first place.  (Sorry, off topic for the thread, but yes, *exactly* my problem too.)

The pistachio swagger has not hit the website yet, correct?  I know I saw it in the pre-view threads, and that it was orderable (obviously), but hasn't hit website yet, right?


----------



## soonergirl

momtok said:


> Yes, yes, yes, exactly my problem too.  You can't pack anything of a "solid" case or object next to it ... at least not efficiently ... because the frame of the kisslock sticks out.  You end up losing space in a bag that's pressed for space in the first place.  (Sorry, off topic for the thread, but yes, *exactly* my problem too.)
> 
> The pistachio swagger has not hit the website yet, correct?  I know I saw it in the pre-view threads, and that it was orderable (obviously), but hasn't hit website yet, right?



I don't believe it has hit the web yet. I ordered through a boutique - they didn't give me any additional details other than it is also available in saddle, and it was not available for them to order to stock in the store.

It's interesting to me that the embossed 20 is $450, and this slightly bigger 21 was $395.


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> It is my bag, but my mother borrowed it
> Peyton Leather Flap in Melon
> View attachment 3324837



So pretty!  Love the color!



soonergirl said:


> My baby Swag and mom's Rogue are hanging out today.
> 
> View attachment 3324898



Lovely!  Looks like they are having a good time together. 



pursecharm said:


> My Rouge came out today to admire the flowers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324904



Such a pretty bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

The only saddlebag I have!


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> The only saddlebag I have!



Oh Hobbsy!  That's a beauty!  Love the turnlock on the front with the colorblock trim.


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Oh Hobbsy!  That's a beauty!  Love the turnlock on the front with the colorblock trim.



Thanks!  I think it's called Patricia's Legacy?!


----------



## yellowbernie

Carrying this pretty floral tote, it's the smaller one and I love it.


----------



## soonergirl

yellowbernie said:


> Carrying this pretty floral tote, it's the smaller one and I love it.




Twins! This is one of my favorite and most functional bags!


----------



## eleanors36

yellowbernie said:


> Carrying this pretty floral tote, it's the smaller one and I love it.



I love this print.  Really really love it.  Have the larger tote and some slgs.


----------



## gr8onteej

eleanors36 said:


> So pretty!  Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!  Looks like they are having a good time together.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty bag!




Thanks!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My intent was to stick with Sophia, but then I saw Dakotah hanging on the back of my door (where I keep a few bags and my scarves ) just beckoning me, so I switched and have her with me. Who am I to ignore the pleas of a beauty like D? Today was her maiden voyage. [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> My intent was to stick with Sophia, but then I saw Dakotah hanging on the back of my door (where I keep a few bags and my scarves ) just beckoning me, so I switched and have her with me. Who am I to ignore the pleas of a beauty like D? Today was her maiden voyage. [emoji7]



She's a beauty!  Can't believe you haven't used her yet -- I remember your reveal last fall!  I love mine -- used mine a lot last spring and summer, she is waiting to come out again after hibernating all winter.  Hope you are loving yours.


----------



## yellowbernie

soonergirl said:


> Twins! This is one of my favorite and most functional bags!


Yay twins,  I love it too, I loved the pattern when they came out with it, but the larger tote was just to huge for me.  this is perfect..


----------



## yellowbernie

eleanors36 said:


> I love this print.  Really really love it.  Have the larger tote and some slgs.


I love this print as well, but the larger tote, was way to big for me, this is perfect.  So glad they made this size, so I could get something in this print.


----------



## MKB0925

Hobbsy said:


> The only saddlebag I have!




Love this color combo!


----------



## Hobbsy

MKB0925 said:


> Love this color combo!



Thank you!!


----------



## eleanors36

yellowbernie said:


> I love this print as well, but the larger tote, was way to big for me, this is perfect.  So glad they made this size, so I could get something in this print.



Glad they did too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> The only saddlebag I have!



What a lovely color combination. Looks like wonderful leather too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

yellowbernie said:


> Carrying this pretty floral tote, it's the smaller one and I love it.



  Pretty print.


iNeedCoffee said:


> My intent was to stick with Sophia, but then I saw Dakotah hanging on the back of my door (where I keep a few bags and my scarves ) just beckoning me, so I switched and have her with me. Who am I to ignore the pleas of a beauty like D? Today was her maiden voyage. [emoji7]



Such a pretty color.


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> What a lovely color combination. Looks like wonderful leather too.



Thank you! It really is nice leather and a bag I should use more than I do!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

yellowbernie said:


> I love this print as well, but the larger tote, was way to big for me, this is perfect.  So glad they made this size, so I could get something in this print.



The large taxi tote is pretty hefty, so I use mine as weekend get-away luggage. Hubby brought it home to me as a gift when they were at the outlets. I used it a couple of times as a purse, but it works better as luggage...that way, hubs "has" to carry it the majority of the time...


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Iamminda said:


> She's a beauty!  Can't believe you haven't used her yet -- I remember your reveal last fall!  I love mine -- used mine a lot last spring and summer, she is waiting to come out again after hibernating all winter.  Hope you are loving yours.



Thanks! I AM loving her! She's nice and smooshy, and easy to carry on my shoulder or cross body, as long as I remember the carry her with her flap facing out....hahaha. She's definitely a good warmer weather bag.




HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty print.
> 
> 
> Such a pretty color.



Thanks! I love light colored bags, even though they can be dangerous to carry....I think I need to put Apple Garde on her, but haven't yet.


----------



## Caspin22

Saddle Nomad with me at the office today.


----------



## eleanors36

Moved into my large embossed Edie today!  Caught her in a quick spec of sunshine.


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> My intent was to stick with Sophia, but then I saw Dakotah hanging on the back of my door (where I keep a few bags and my scarves ) just beckoning me, so I switched and have her with me. Who am I to ignore the pleas of a beauty like D? Today was her maiden voyage. [emoji7]



Of course you can't ignore this beauty!  Love it!



Canderson22 said:


> Saddle Nomad with me at the office today.
> 
> View attachment 3326358



Nomad is such a gorgeous bag and looks very smart at your office!


----------



## Rocket_girl

1941 pebbled Ace with RM guitar strap


----------



## gr8onteej

Rocket_girl said:


> 1941 pebbled Ace with RM guitar strap




Cool strap!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Mineral saddle bag with me today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Rocket_girl said:


> 1941 pebbled Ace with RM guitar strap



What a COOL combo! Both black?


----------



## BeachBagGal

[QUOTE[/QUOTE]



Harley77 said:


> Mineral saddle bag with me today.



What a pretty girl!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> Saddle Nomad with me at the office today.
> 
> View attachment 3326358




So rich and yummy!




eleanors36 said:


> Moved into my large embossed Edie today!  Caught her in a quick spec of sunshine.



Looks so soft and love the fob on her!


----------



## ZSP

Rocket_girl said:


> 1941 pebbled Ace with RM guitar strap



Pure genius!  Love your flair.


----------



## Hobbsy

Canderson22 said:


> Saddle Nomad with me at the office today.
> 
> View attachment 3326358



Love Nomads! The saddle is gorgeous.


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Moved into my large embossed Edie today!  Caught her in a quick spec of sunshine.



Pretty and love the fob with it!


----------



## Hobbsy

Rocket_girl said:


> 1941 pebbled Ace with RM guitar strap



Adorable and that RM strap is too cool!


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> Mineral saddle bag with me today.



Love mineral!!


----------



## Rocket_girl

BeachBagGal said:


> What a COOL combo! Both black?



Yes- both black!


----------



## Rocket_girl

ZSP said:


> Pure genius!  Love your flair.



Thank you!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Hobbsy said:


> Adorable and that RM strap is too cool!



Thanks


----------



## eleanors36

Harley77 said:


> Mineral saddle bag with me today.



Love this bag!  



BeachBagGal said:


> So rich and yummy!
> 
> 
> Looks so soft and love the fob on her!





Hobbsy said:


> Pretty and love the fob with it!



Thanks BBG and Hobbsy!


----------



## CoachMaven

Hobbsy said:


> The only saddlebag I have!



Twins!!! Love this one


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> Saddle Nomad with me at the office today.
> 
> View attachment 3326358



Lovely color for Nomad.. it's such a nice bag to touch lol.



eleanors36 said:


> Moved into my large embossed Edie today!  Caught her in a quick spec of sunshine.



Great shot! love the fob. The embossing is so nice. I have a wristlet with that. 



Rocket_girl said:


> 1941 pebbled Ace with RM guitar strap



That is a clever combo!



Harley77 said:


> Mineral saddle bag with me today.



Wonderful color!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

MFF Campbell Turnlock Satchel today in blush. It's been quite a while since I carried her. I think she's one of the best factory bags Coach ever produced.


----------



## carterazo

Rocket_girl said:


> 1941 pebbled Ace with RM guitar strap


Wow, these two look like they came together.  [emoji4]


----------



## Iluvhaute

My beautiful nomad in oxblood. I only break out this bag every once in a while. I wore her yesterday and got compliments everywhere I went.


----------



## pursecharm

I just can't stop photographing this Rogue


----------



## katev

I saw the rouge and the nomad at the boutique and they are both gorgeous bags!


----------



## katev

I am carrying my Garcia leather Embellished Putty Sophia 16343 SV P7 and she makes me feel like summer really is coming!


----------



## FunStuff

Wow! Your Sophia is lovely and unique.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Rogue with same RM guitar strap shown above w/ Ace


----------



## MKB0925

katev said:


> I saw the rouge and the nomad at the boutique and they are both gorgeous bags!




Gorgeous!


----------



## MKB0925

Rocket_girl said:


> Rogue with same RM guitar strap shown above w/ Ace




Beautiful bag and looks great on you!


----------



## MKB0925

katev said:


> I am carrying my Garcia leather Embellished Putty Sophia 16343 SV P7 and she makes me feel like summer really is coming!




I meant to quote your bag...such a beauty!


----------



## MKB0925

Iluvhaute said:


> My beautiful nomad in oxblood. I only break out this bag every once in a while. I wore her yesterday and got compliments everywhere I went.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327179




Beautiful!


----------



## dolali

Rocket_girl said:


> Rogue with same RM guitar strap shown above w/ Ace



Beautiful! if you don't mind me asking what is "RM"? - surely it is not Rebbecca Minkoff  

I know nothing about guitar straps but love the way you use yours.


----------



## dolali

Iluvhaute said:


> My beautiful nomad in oxblood. I only break out this bag every once in a while. I wore her yesterday and got compliments everywhere I went.
> 
> View attachment 3327179



Gorgeous Bag and Color


----------



## MKB0925

I know this an oldie but I wanted this color for awhile but could never find her in the smaller size within my price range. I just got her on Monday...small Cranberry Phoebe.


----------



## carterazo

MKB0925 said:


> I know this an oldie but I wanted this color for awhile but could never find her in the smaller size within my price range. I just got her on Monday...small Cranberry Phoebe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327980


Such a yummy color!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> I know this an oldie but I wanted this color for awhile but could never find her in the smaller size within my price range. I just got her on Monday...small Cranberry Phoebe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327980



Pretty color!


----------



## Hobbsy

Rocket_girl said:


> Rogue with same RM guitar strap shown above w/ Ace



Dang, I wish I would have bought that guitar strap when it was available!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Rocket_girl said:


> Rogue with same RM guitar strap shown above w/ Ace




Dang I love that strap on the Rogue!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

dolali said:


> Beautiful! if you don't mind me asking what is "RM"? - surely it is not Rebbecca Minkoff
> 
> 
> 
> I know nothing about guitar straps but love the way you use yours.




Chiming in... RM = Rebecca Minkoff. She had some really cool guitar straps. Not sure if they're still available.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> Dang, I wish I would have bought that guitar strap when it was available!



I just bought the black studded one, free overnight shipping today.


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> I just bought the black studded one, free overnight shipping today.



From?


----------



## ledobe

Rocket_girl said:


> 1941 pebbled Ace with RM guitar strap





Harley77 said:


> I just bought the black studded one, free overnight shipping today.



Ooh!!  Thanks to both of you for making me aware of this!  I have been looking for something like this!!

Just ordered the black with the embedded chain.  I only said I can't buy more _*PURSES*_ for awhile, right?


----------



## Mariquel

katev said:


> I am carrying my Garcia leather Embellished Putty Sophia 16343 SV P7 and she makes me feel like summer really is coming!



Sisters!  I have the one in the light blue/green color (don't remember the official name) and she's the Sophia that's closest to my heart!  Always happy to see that there are those who still  love her.



MKB0925 said:


> I know this an oldie but I wanted this color for awhile but could never find her in the smaller size within my price range. I just got her on Monday...small Cranberry Phoebe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327980



Gorgeous!  We love oldies but goodies!


----------



## Mariquel

ledobe said:


> Ooh!!  Thanks to both of you for making me aware of this!  I have been looking for something like this!!
> 
> Just ordered the black with the embedded chain.  I only said I can't buy more _*PURSES*_ for awhile, right?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> From?



Rebeccaminkoff.com


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> Rebeccaminkoff.com



Thank you! I swear I looked yesterday and it said sold out. I think I need a vacation!!!  Which one did you get and what bag/s do you think you'll use it on?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you! I swear I looked yesterday and it said sold out. I think I need a vacation!!!  Which one did you get and what bag/s do you think you'll use it on?



I bought the black leather one with the dark gunmetal/black studs and hardware. I'm hoping I'm not too short to use it on my oxblood and black python rogues. Also thinking maybe my black grommet borough and black creatures surrey satchel. I might even try it out on some bags that are not black, will just have to play around with it. I just had to grab one since I'm a guitarist


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> I bought the black leather one with the dark gunmetal/black studs and hardware. I'm hoping I'm not too short to use it on my oxblood and black python rogues. Also thinking maybe my black grommet borough and black creatures surrey satchel. I might even try it out on some bags that are not black, will just have to play around with it. I just had to grab one since I'm a guitarist



Fun!! Will you post pictures?  I'd love to see!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> Fun!! Will you post pictures?  I'd love to see!!



Sure will!


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> Mineral saddle bag with me today.



Nice. I think I want it. Color is different.


----------



## Iluvhaute

I work from home so I am "carrying" my Rogue from my bedroom to my office downstairs, where she sat on top of my desk. 

I purchased the
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 wallet thinking the Chalk would match, sadly it does not.


----------



## SEWDimples

Iluvhaute said:


> I work from home so I am "carrying" my Rogue from my bedroom to my office downstairs, where she sat on top of my desk.
> 
> I purchased the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallet thinking the Chalk would match, sadly it does not.



LOL.....I used to do the exact same thing when I worked from home. My friend who was staying with me for a short time used to laugh at me when I did that. 

Bag twins!


----------



## pursecharm

Iluvhaute said:


> I work from home so I am "carrying" my Rogue from my bedroom to my office downstairs, where she sat on top of my desk.
> 
> I purchased the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallet thinking the Chalk would match, sadly it does not.




Take every opportunity to enjoy your Rogue. I wonder if there will be Rogue coordinating wallets etc in the future?


----------



## carterazo

Iluvhaute said:


> I work from home so I am "carrying" my Rogue from my bedroom to my office downstairs, where she sat on top of my desk.
> 
> I purchased the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallet thinking the Chalk would match, sadly it does not.



I would totally do that too.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Hobbsy said:


> Dang, I wish I would have bought that guitar strap when it was available!



Got this a week or two ago- they were out of stock before that- but had several styles last as of 2 weeks ago. May be a good time to grab one.


----------



## Rocket_girl

dolali said:


> Beautiful! if you don't mind me asking what is "RM"? - surely it is not Rebbecca Minkoff
> 
> I know nothing about guitar straps but love the way you use yours.



Alas it IS Rebecca Minkoff!


----------



## keishapie1973

pursecharm said:


> Take every opportunity to enjoy your Rogue. I wonder if there will be Rogue coordinating wallets etc in the future?



I hope so. I keep checking the Coach site looking for a matching wallet....


----------



## dolali

BeachBagGal said:


> Chiming in... RM = Rebecca Minkoff. She had some really cool guitar straps. Not sure if they're still available.





Rocket_girl said:


> Alas it IS Rebecca Minkoff!



Thank you both! I did not know Rebecca made guitar straps! I love her bags too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Rocket_girl said:


> Alas it IS Rebecca Minkoff!





dolali said:


> Thank you both! I did not know Rebecca made guitar straps! I love her bags too.



Just checked out RM's site. She has 9 different styles to choose from. The selection has grown.


----------



## Sarah03

Cornflower Rogue on her maiden voyage!


----------



## LifeofKey

Sarah03 said:


> Cornflower Rogue on her maiden voyage!
> View attachment 3328999




Oh my goodness!! Gorgeous Bag and Color!!


----------



## Sarah03

LifeofKey said:


> Oh my goodness!! Gorgeous Bag and Color!!




Thank you!


----------



## Kitts

Pebbled leather tote today with my Coach sunnies! This tote is the same size/shape as the Peanuts totes but was a FP (dept store) version with great pebbled leather.


----------



## pursecharm

Kitts said:


> Pebbled leather tote today with my Coach sunnies! This tote is the same size/shape as the Peanuts totes but was a FP (dept store) version with great pebbled leather.
> 
> View attachment 3329057




Lovely! Pebbled totes are less common lately.


----------



## Lucylu29

Sarah03 said:


> Cornflower Rogue on her maiden voyage!
> View attachment 3328999




That charm looks soooo pretty on your rogue [emoji2]


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> Cornflower Rogue on her maiden voyage!
> View attachment 3328999



This is a really good picture. She's a beauty!!!


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> Cornflower Rogue on her maiden voyage!
> View attachment 3328999


She's so pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Been cheatin' all week so I decided to come back strong.  Small turnlock Borough


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Been cheatin' all week so I decided to come back strong.  Small turnlock Borough
> View attachment 3329289



Love this red!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Love this red!


Thanks! I  love it too. [emoji3]


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> Cornflower Rogue on her maiden voyage!
> View attachment 3328999


Such a lovely color.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Harley77 said:


> Sure will!



You can see it a few posts back as well. That's the same one on w/ my rogue.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Harley77 said:


> I just bought the black studded one, free overnight shipping today.



Ordered the grommet strap today...


----------



## Rocket_girl

Harley77 said:


> I bought the black leather one with the dark gunmetal/black studs and hardware. I'm hoping I'm not too short to use it on my oxblood and black python rogues. Also thinking maybe my black grommet borough and black creatures surrey satchel. I might even try it out on some bags that are not black, will just have to play around with it. I just had to grab one since I'm a guitarist



If it helps any, I am 5'2". Hangs low- you can see in pic, but it works.


----------



## Sarah03

Lucylu29 said:


> That charm looks soooo pretty on your rogue [emoji2]







keishapie1973 said:


> This is a really good picture. She's a beauty!!!







carterazo said:


> She's so pretty!







myluvofbags said:


> Such a lovely color.




Thank you all!


----------



## Caspin22

Kitts said:


> Pebbled leather tote today with my Coach sunnies! This tote is the same size/shape as the Peanuts totes but was a FP (dept store) version with great pebbled leather.
> 
> View attachment 3329057




What's the style number on this one?  I thought it was the MFF city tote?


----------



## Kitts

Canderson22 said:


> What's the style number on this one?  I thought it was the MFF city tote?




It is 37155M, which I believe the M stands for mass merchant (essentially department store). In my area it was available at Macy's and Dillard's. I got it for just over $100 in a great Dillard's sale.


----------



## Caspin22

Kitts said:


> It is 37155M, which I believe the M stands for mass merchant (essentially department store). In my area it was available at Macy's and Dillard's. I got it for just over $100 in a great Dillard's sale.
> 
> View attachment 3329438




Thanks! I learn something new every day!


----------



## gr8onteej

Today


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> Today
> View attachment 3329704



Love the Isabelle with cute Snoopy!


----------



## Caspin22

OldIe but goodie today. 19893 large legacy duffle in black cherry.  She's lazy.


----------



## Nymeria1

Sarah03 said:


> Cornflower Rogue on her maiden voyage!
> View attachment 3328999



Gorgeous bag!! Enjoy it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

[QUOT][/QUOTE]



Canderson22 said:


> OldIe but goodie today. 19893 large legacy duffle in black cherry.  She's lazy.
> 
> View attachment 3329721



Ya' gotta love a Legacy Duffle!!


----------



## Iamminda

Canderson22 said:


> OldIe but goodie today. 19893 large legacy duffle in black cherry.  She's lazy.
> 
> View attachment 3329721



Love this lazy girl


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> OldIe but goodie today. 19893 large legacy duffle in black cherry.  She's lazy.
> 
> View attachment 3329721




Love!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Closet dive for Carlyle...  (and still irritated about the MFF version.  )


----------



## Mariquel

carterazo said:


> Been cheatin' all week so I decided to come back strong.  Small turnlock Borough
> View attachment 3329289





Canderson22 said:


> OldIe but goodie today. 19893 large legacy duffle in black cherry.  She's lazy.
> 
> View attachment 3329721





MiaBorsa said:


> Closet dive for Carlyle...  (and still irritated about the MFF version.  )



Lovely reds, ladies!  

MiaBorsa, but was the MFF version's leather as nice as this one?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Mariquel said:


> Lovely reds, ladies!
> 
> MiaBorsa, but was the MFF version's leather as nice as this one?



Actually, I have not seen the MFF Carlyle in person; just in the outlet emails and on FOS.


----------



## gr8onteej

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the Isabelle with cute Snoopy!




Thank you.


----------



## Caspin22

MiaBorsa said:


> Actually, I have not seen the MFF Carlyle in person; just in the outlet emails and on FOS.




I have to say the leather on the MFF one is close, if not the same. It's very nice. They even did the inside out seam detail. However, the straps on the MFF Carlyle are attached by rings like the MFF Phoebe, not the awesome buckles like the FP version. That's the major difference and it really takes some of the awesome edginess away.


----------



## Anne R

Whiplash Saddle Bag in the dressing room at Stein Mart.


----------



## Iluvhaute

First night out with the new Dinky!

I think my chalk Roughe might have looked better with my outfit but I don't want to carry a larger purse to a bar 

I still think the dinky is awesome though.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Anne R said:


> Whiplash Saddle Bag in the dressing room at Stein Mart.




Omg that is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Anne R

Iluvhaute said:


> Omg that is a beautiful bag.


Thank you! It's my first time carrying it, and I love it. I may get one in oxblood, especially if it goes on sale for Mother's Day.


----------



## Anne R

Iluvhaute said:


> First night out with the new Dinky!
> 
> I think my chalk Roughe might have looked better with my outfit but I don't want to carry a larger purse to a bar
> 
> I still think the dinky is awesome though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330054


Love it! Looks great with the blue.


----------



## ledobe

For duffle Friday, my newish to me Legacy Colorblock duffle, which coincidentally matches the interior of my new 4Runner even though this picture doesn't quite capture it


----------



## MiaBorsa

Canderson22 said:


> I have to say the leather on the MFF one is close, if not the same. It's very nice. They even did the inside out seam detail. *However, the straps on the MFF Carlyle are attached by rings like the MFF Phoebe, not the awesome buckles like the FP version.* That's the major difference and it really takes some of the awesome edginess away.



Hmmm, I never noticed the ring/buckle detail.   Thanks for the info!


----------



## Iamminda

ledobe said:


> For duffle Friday, my newish to me Legacy Colorblock duffle, which coincidentally matches the interior of my new 4Runner even though this picture doesn't quite capture it
> 
> View attachment 3330071



Very nice -- I love this style with the double outer pockets!  I miss Duffle Fridays.  Maybe I will use a duffle next Friday.


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> I bought the black leather one with the dark gunmetal/black studs and hardware. I'm hoping I'm not too short to use it on my oxblood and black python rogues. Also thinking maybe my black grommet borough and black creatures surrey satchel. I might even try it out on some bags that are not black, will just have to play around with it. I just had to grab one since I'm a guitarist



Did you get your strap and do you like it?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> Did you get your strap and do you like it?



Yes I did and I love it! I do wish it was a bit shorter though since I'm a shortie lol

I will try to take pics soon, our house has come down with the flu. I'm so tired of the sickness and cold weather still lingering here!


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> Yes I did and I love it! I do wish it was a bit shorter though since I'm a shortie lol
> 
> I will try to take pics soon, our house has come down with the flu. I'm so tired of the sickness and cold weather still lingering here!



Yuck to the flu, hope you all feel better soon. I love the straps but I think they would be a little too long for me. I've been looking for different ones, but none I've found online are as cute as the RM.


----------



## MKB0925

Anne R said:


> Love it! Looks great with the blue.




Very pretty! Love that front pocket!


----------



## soccergirly87

Aegean Sophia is what I've been carrying


----------



## MsBaggins

Nomad


----------



## CoachMaven

Brought out an oldie but one of my favorites, Kristin Pinnacle Laila in Fawn


----------



## Icecaramellatte

On her maiden voyage! Tea Rose Dinky


----------



## BeachBagGal

Icecaramellatte said:


> On her maiden voyage! Tea Rose Dinky




Wow what a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Caspin22

Carrying this gorgeous beast today - Grommet Carlyle. One of my top three faves.


----------



## katev

CoachMaven said:


> Brought out an oldie but one of my favorites, Kristin Pinnacle Laila in Fawn




Your Laila is gorgeous, I love the Kristin bags - and I have a lot of them!


----------



## katev

Icecaramellatte said:


> On her maiden voyage! Tea Rose Dinky




I saw this bag at the boutique and it is beautiful!


----------



## katev

Canderson22 said:


> Carrying this gorgeous beast today - Grommet Carlyle. One of my top three faves.




Now that's a statement bag!


----------



## katev

We went to see a play and I carried an older evening bag that doesn't get out very often, but I always enjoy wearing her when I get the chance, my black Madison Amanda Satin Foldover 12926 B4 BK.


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> We went to see a play and I carried an older evening bag that doesn't get out very often, but I always enjoy wearing her when I get the chance, my black Madison Amanda Satin Foldover 12926 B4 BK.




What a pretty bag and I love the kisslock closure on the back! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## katev

BeachBagGal said:


> What a pretty bag and I love the kisslock closure on the back! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks! A kisslock, a turnlock, and a large, ball chain strap - what more could you want?! 


The large turnlock is not genuine, it acts as weight to hold down the foldover flap.


This bag originally sold for $298 and I never would have spent that much for a pretty little satin bag that I would hardly ever wear, but I chanced upon it advertised as used on Craigslist for only $30! It was in perfect condition so for that price, why not?


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> Thanks! A kisslock, a turnlock, and a large, ball chain strap - what more could you want?!
> 
> 
> The large turnlock is not genuine, it acts as weight to hold down the foldover flap.
> 
> 
> This bag originally sold for $298 and I never would have spent that much for a pretty little satin bag that I would hardly ever wear, but I chanced upon it advertised as used on Craigslist for only $30! It was in perfect condition so for that price, why not?




For $30?!?! Oh heck yeah!!! Such a little pretty! I never thought to look on craigslist for handbags. Hmmm&#129300;


----------



## Iamminda

katev said:


> We went to see a play and I carried an older evening bag that doesn't get out very often, but I always enjoy wearing her when I get the chance, my black Madison Amanda Satin Foldover 12926 B4 BK.



Such a special bag!


----------



## Mariquel

Katev, Queen of the little evening bags!  I like the way that one folds over and locks. The kisslock is very practical, I think I'd use it for mints or cough drops to take to a play. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katev

BeachBagGal said:


> For $30?!?! Oh heck yeah!!! Such a little pretty! I never thought to look on craigslist for handbags. Hmmm&#129300;


 


Iamminda said:


> Such a special bag!




Thank you! I have found some great bargains on Craigslist, ebay, and thrift stores but I have been trying to stay away from such places (and also staying away from the boutique and the outlet!) because I really don't need to buy more bags! 


But that doesn't mean that I can't enjoy carrying the bags I already have!


----------



## katev

Mariquel said:


> Katev, Queen of the little evening bags!  I like the way that one folds over and locks. The kisslock is very practical, I think I'd use it for mints or cough drops to take to a play. Thanks for sharing.




That's me, I really love frivolous little evening bags that don't match my lifestyle at all! But at least I try not to spend very much to indulge my fancy.


I feel the same way about impractical straw and canvas summer bags!


----------



## Alexa5

I have posted the picture enough, so leaving it off this time, but back to the Mineral Outlaw bag.  It is just such a fun statement piece.  I had been carrying the light blue mini preston, and was then in the mood for a bolder color so switched back to the Outlaw.


----------



## Iamminda

Using this Americana Girl today!


----------



## Iamminda

double post -- sorry won't let me delete


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Using this Americana Girl today!
> 
> View attachment 3332394




Pretty girl! [emoji3]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Using this Americana Girl today!
> View attachment 3332392




Beautiful!!!


----------



## Nymeria1

Canderson22 said:


> Carrying this gorgeous beast today - Grommet Carlyle. One of my top three faves.
> 
> View attachment 3331804



It is gorgeous!  I have this same bag in the Brick color.


----------



## Caspin22

Nymeria1 said:


> It is gorgeous!  I have this same bag in the Brick color.




Me too!


----------



## Caspin22

Iamminda said:


> Using this Americana Girl today!
> View attachment 3332392




That's gorgeous - love those prints!


----------



## carterazo

Alexa5 said:


> I have posted the picture enough, so leaving it off this time, but back to the Mineral Outlaw bag.  It is just such a fun statement piece.  I had been carrying the light blue mini preston, and was then in the mood for a bolder color so switched back to the Outlaw.


How have I missed your pictures?  I'm in here looking all the time and don't remember seeing it.  Please post it again.  [emoji41]


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Using this Americana Girl today!
> View attachment 3332392


Love this!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty girl! [emoji3]





frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful!!!





Canderson22 said:


> That's gorgeous - love those prints!





myluvofbags said:


> Love this!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Purses4wife

bcolada20 said:


> Madison Mini Satchel - perfect size to take with me to a bbq!



Love your bag!


----------



## Alexa5

carterazo said:


> How have I missed your pictures?  I'm in here looking all the time and don't remember seeing it.  Please post it again.  [emoji41]


It is in this thread.  It is in other threads too, but this was the easiest to find 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/outlaw-938401-2.html


----------



## frivofrugalista

Finally spring so Emmanuel came out to play...


----------



## HesitantShopper

katev said:


> We went to see a play and I carried an older evening bag that doesn't get out very often, but I always enjoy wearing her when I get the chance, my black Madison Amanda Satin Foldover 12926 B4 BK.



That is really lovely and a unique design as well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Using this Americana Girl today!
> View attachment 3332392



Such a fun, happy print!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ledobe said:


> For duffle Friday, my newish to me Legacy Colorblock duffle, which coincidentally matches the interior of my new 4Runner even though this picture doesn't quite capture it
> 
> View attachment 3330071



Def looks good in there! i had a 4runner nice suv.


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Such a fun, happy print!



Thanks HS.


----------



## gr8onteej

I'm never this prepared, but this one will be carried tomorrow


----------



## katev

HesitantShopper said:


> That is really lovely and a unique design as well.




Thank you, and it was a nice night out, too.


----------



## katev

gr8onteej said:


> I'm never this prepared, but this one will be carried tomorrow
> View attachment 3333597




You can't go wrong with 65th anniversary legacy bags, lovely leather!


----------



## carterazo

Alexa5 said:


> It is in this thread.  It is in other threads too, but this was the easiest to find
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/outlaw-938401-2.html



Thank you!  I really wish I could see the mineral one irl.  That color is so pretty!


----------



## Alexa5

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  I really wish I could see the mineral one irl.  That color is so pretty!


Thank you.  It really is pretty.  It was sparkling in the sunlight the other day because it has a sheen to it.  It is just different than my other bags and the leather on those, which is a fun change.


----------



## gr8onteej

katev said:


> You can't go wrong with 65th anniversary legacy bags, lovely leather!




Thank you.


----------



## ledobe

gr8onteej said:


> I'm never this prepared, but this one will be carried tomorrow
> View attachment 3333597



Beautiful!  I keep saying I should thin out my Legacy bags, but I can't quit them!


----------



## ledobe

Iamminda said:


> Very nice -- I love this style with the double outer pockets!  I miss Duffle Fridays.  Maybe I will use a duffle next Friday.



I may have too many duffles, this was just a random "good deal on eBay" that I ran across and wow, those pockets make it extra handy!



HesitantShopper said:


> Def looks good in there! i had a 4runner nice suv.



thanks!  it was truly a random thing, my son's car was stolen and rather than buying a used car to replace it, he ended up with mine and I ended up with a newish 4Runner-my daughter works for a dealer and got me a great deal.  It's pretty darn nice!  Even my son commented on how my purse matched the car, which is unusual.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nude Colorblock Swagger.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Canderson22 said:


> Carrying this gorgeous beast today - Grommet Carlyle. One of my top three faves.
> 
> View attachment 3331804



Yes she is...I have her cousin or fraternal twin, LOL



MsBaggins said:


> Nomad



I have this and boy, I can stare at it all day, LOL



katev said:


> We went to see a play and I carried an older evening bag that doesn't get out very often, but I always enjoy wearing her when I get the chance, my black Madison Amanda Satin Foldover 12926 B4 BK.



Wow, Love it!



MiaBorsa said:


> Nude Colorblock Swagger.



Love it, Had it, Returned it...just too heavy for me even though I have the grommet borough which is heavy but this just didn't sit right on my...jealy, enjoy!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> We went to see a play and I carried an older evening bag that doesn't get out very often, but I always enjoy wearing her when I get the chance, my black Madison Amanda Satin Foldover 12926 B4 BK.


 



ilikesunshine said:


> ...Wow, Love it!...


 

Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

MiaBorsa said:


> Nude Colorblock Swagger.



Congrats! Love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Love it, Had it, Returned it...just too heavy for me even though I have the grommet borough which is heavy but this just didn't sit right on my...jealy, enjoy!


    Yep, she's a brick but I love her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love the color.


  Thanks so much.


----------



## gr8onteej

ledobe said:


> Beautiful!  I keep saying I should thin out my Legacy bags, but I can't quit them!




Thank you.


----------



## eleanors36

Late to post this but here's my jade embossed Edie.


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Using this Americana Girl today!
> View attachment 3332392



Loved this pattern!



frivofrugalista said:


> Finally spring so Emmanuel came out to play...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333199



Beautiful tote.



gr8onteej said:


> I'm never this prepared, but this one will be carried tomorrow
> View attachment 3333597



Such a great legacy bag. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Nude Colorblock Swagger.



Swagger time!


----------



## MsBaggins

Nomad


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Late to post this but here's my jade embossed Edie.





MsBaggins said:


> Nomad



Beautiful colors, ladies!


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Loved this pattern!



Thanks E!


----------



## Mariquel

eleanors36 said:


> Late to post this but here's my jade embossed Edie.





MsBaggins said:


> Nomad



These pretty colors remind me of Spring flowers!


----------



## shillinggirl88

MiaBorsa said:


> Nude Colorblock Swagger.


 


Lovely!  I am a brown handbag girl too!  I was looking at this Swagger and the Beechwood Colorblock - ended up ordering Beechwood.  Love the nude color for summer!  Did you get from 6pm.com? They had a pretty good price...but it's gone now


----------



## MiaBorsa

shillinggirl88 said:


> Lovely!  I am a brown handbag girl too!  I was looking at this Swagger and the Beechwood Colorblock - ended up ordering Beechwood.  Love the nude color for summer!  Did you get from 6pm.com? They had a pretty good price...but it's gone now



Hey girl.  Yep, I got her from 6PM for $294; I believe that's about half price.  I looked at it for a while, and when it got down to "only 3 remaining!" I had to grab one.     The Beechwood is gorgeous, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Double post.


----------



## shillinggirl88

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl.  Yep, I got her from 6PM for $294; I believe that's about half price.  I looked at it for a while, and when it got down to "only 3 remaining!" I had to grab one.     The Beechwood is gorgeous, too.


 
I was looking at Nude seriously! One day they had it for extra 10% off. &#128521;  enjoy!


----------



## eleanors36

Mariquel said:


> These pretty colors remind me of Spring flowers!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful colors, ladies!




Thank you!


----------



## eleanors36

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad



So pretty!


----------



## MDT

Bringing my croc Swagger out for the first time today! I so love this bag!


----------



## MsBaggins

eleanors36 said:


> So pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> Bringing my croc Swagger out for the first time today! I so love this bag!




That baby looks like it glows! So cool! [emoji41]


----------



## MDT

BeachBagGal said:


> That baby looks like it glows! So cool! [emoji41]



Yes! I love this color in the sun!


----------



## carterazo

Been cheatin' all week...
I'm back with Gramercy in nude


----------



## Lucylu29

carterazo said:


> Been cheatin' all week...
> I'm back with Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3336061




Wow! What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Been cheatin' all week...
> I'm back with Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3336061



I really love this one!


----------



## carterazo

Lucylu29 said:


> Wow! What a beautiful bag!


Thanks! She's pretty classy. [emoji4] 


Iamminda said:


> I really love this one!


Thanks!  Me too. [emoji4]


----------



## eleanors36

MDT said:


> Bringing my croc Swagger out for the first time today! I so love this bag!



That color just rocks!



carterazo said:


> Been cheatin' all week...
> I'm back with Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3336061



Really pretty bag.


----------



## pursecharm

Going Rogue again!


----------



## dee681

pursecharm said:


> Going Rogue again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336953


Beautiful Bag


----------



## carterazo

Gathered leather Juliette in magenta  [emoji7]


----------



## Caspin22

carterazo said:


> Gathered leather Juliette in magenta  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337206




Beautiful and timeless.


----------



## carterazo

Canderson22 said:


> Beautiful and timeless.


Thank you! (My thoughts exactly.  [emoji4] )


----------



## quinna

Croc Prince Street today


----------



## MiaBorsa

pursecharm said:


> Going Rogue again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336953



Stunning!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Gathered leather Juliette in magenta  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337206



   Lovely.


----------



## MiaBorsa

quinna said:


> Croc Prince Street today



So pretty.


----------



## ZSP

Bonnie Convertible Fold-Over Clutch/Zipper Tote...I think this is the name.  lol


----------



## baglady

When I'm on the go, crossbody is the way to go. Crosby exotic #37172 in fog multi.


----------



## gr8onteej

On tap for tomorrow, Legacy Patricia.  It wasn't the bag I was reaching for.


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> On tap for tomorrow, Legacy Patricia.  It wasn't the bag I was reaching for.
> View attachment 3337882



I like this bag.


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> I like this bag.




Thank you.


----------



## annie1

First day out with my new to me beauty


----------



## iNeedCoffee

annie1 said:


> View attachment 3338252
> 
> First day out with my new to me beauty



Gorgeous girl ya got there! She looks fantastic with your car's interior too...bonus! Enjoy your day with her.


----------



## annie1

iNeedCoffee said:


> Gorgeous girl ya got there! She looks fantastic with your car's interior too...bonus! Enjoy your day with her.




Thank you. She is in pristine condition love her


----------



## westvillage

quinna said:


> Croc Prince Street today[/QUOTE
> 
> Beautifully shaped bag and it looks great in this blue croc. I overlooked the Prince Streets until they were gone: Such a pretty one.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah03

Wild Beast Rhyder 24 today!


----------



## MiaBorsa

baglady said:


> When I'm on the go, crossbody is the way to go. Crosby exotic #37172 in fog multi.



Oh I love that!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gr8onteej said:


> On tap for tomorrow, Legacy Patricia.  It wasn't the bag I was reaching for.
> View attachment 3337882



I love Patricia.   Such a great size.


----------



## MiaBorsa

annie1 said:


> View attachment 3338252
> 
> First day out with my new to me beauty



Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sarah03 said:


> Wild Beast Rhyder 24 today!
> View attachment 3338451



So cute.  I totally missed out on the Wild Beast stuff.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sarah03 said:


> Wild Beast Rhyder 24 today!
> View attachment 3338451




Love this! !


----------



## MDT

Sarah03 said:


> Wild Beast Rhyder 24 today!
> View attachment 3338451



This is cute! I wish I wouldn't have missed out on this print!


----------



## gr8onteej

MiaBorsa said:


> I love Patricia.   Such a great size.




Thank you.  I'm trying to use some of my smaller bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gr8onteej said:


> Thank you.  I'm trying to use some of my smaller bags.



I have that same bag; I really should get her out now that the saddlebags are all the rage.


----------



## Sarah03

MiaBorsa said:


> So cute.  I totally missed out on the Wild Beast stuff.







Harley77 said:


> Love this! !







MDT said:


> This is cute! I wish I wouldn't have missed out on this print!




Thanks! I snagged this from the winter SAS- I was afraid of missing out!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Lovely.



Thank you!


----------



## gr8onteej

MiaBorsa said:


> I have that same bag; I really should get her out now that the saddlebags are all the rage.




I'm used to big bags that hold everything. However this bag holds what I need.  Yes, get it out.


----------



## pursecharm

Black Beauty at the discount store.


----------



## sandyclaws

Sarah03 said:


> Wild Beast Rhyder 24 today!
> View attachment 3338451



love this print!! sooo wild! 



pursecharm said:


> Black Beauty at the discount store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339532


i'm really falling for this bag!! and i do the same thing when i'm out and about...check myself out rocking my bags in the mirrors


----------



## annagirly

gr8onteej said:


> On tap for tomorrow, Legacy Patricia.  It wasn't the bag I was reaching for.
> View attachment 3337882


Beautiful!!!


----------



## annagirly

carterazo said:


> Been cheatin' all week...
> I'm back with Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3336061


I still wish I had this bag! Beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Wild Beast Rhyder 24 today!
> View attachment 3338451



how fun!


----------



## Sarah03

sandyclaws said:


> love this print!! sooo wild!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm really falling for this bag!! and i do the same thing when i'm out and about...check myself out rocking my bags in the mirrors







HesitantShopper said:


> how fun!




Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Small turnlock Borough today.  I have a love/hate relationship with this bag. She is just too small - and I prefer small bags- but she shouldn't have had 3 compartments. She's so  pretty, though.  [emoji17]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Small turnlock Borough today.  I have a love/hate relationship with this bag. She is just too small - and I prefer small bags- but she shouldn't have had 3 compartments. She's so  pretty, though.  [emoji17]
> View attachment 3340640



She sure is pretty but bummer she is too small for you .


----------



## MsBaggins

Cheating.. City Small Barlow in Desert


----------



## Caspin22

Bramble rose lined market tote today. Handles down, and handles up!


----------



## Lucylu29

Canderson22 said:


> Bramble rose lined market tote today. Handles down, and handles up!
> 
> View attachment 3341067
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341068




I saw your pictures on another thread of the interior, it is such a pretty lining. With the black contrast this is an amazing bag. I'm a little jealous [emoji18]


----------



## sandyclaws

Canderson22 said:


> Bramble rose lined market tote today. Handles down, and handles up!
> 
> View attachment 3341067
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341068




Loveeeee it! I love when totes are different inside and you can gets peeks of it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Finally took my Dinky in Smoke out for a lunch date.  [emoji173]&#65039; this bag! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Not the best pic because the sunlight was bright shining in the car.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Finally took my Dinky in Smoke out for a lunch date.  [emoji173]&#65039; this bag!
> View attachment 3341363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic because the sunlight was bright shining in the car.



Smoking hot bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Smoking hot bag!




Thanks lady!!! [emoji8]


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> She sure is pretty but bummer she is too small for you .



You know, This morning I was in a hurry and decided to look at what I could pare down and it worked better.  I don't have to carry that much.


----------



## soonergirl

Maiden voyage - Azure Dinky 24 (leather strap courtesy of a Crosby).


----------



## sandyclaws

soonergirl said:


> Maiden voyage - Azure Dinky 24 (leather strap courtesy of a Crosby).
> 
> View attachment 3341835




I'm really digging these small beauties!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Maiden voyage - Azure Dinky 24 (leather strap courtesy of a Crosby).
> 
> View attachment 3341835



SO pretty!!!


----------



## MDT

BeachBagGal said:


> Finally took my Dinky in Smoke out for a lunch date.  [emoji173]&#65039; this bag!
> View attachment 3341363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic because the sunlight was bright shining in the car.





soonergirl said:


> Maiden voyage - Azure Dinky 24 (leather strap courtesy of a Crosby).
> 
> View attachment 3341835



Both of these bags are gorgeous, ladies!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> Both of these bags are gorgeous, ladies!




Thx! I'm loving mine! [emoji3]


----------



## soonergirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Finally took my Dinky in Smoke out for a lunch date.  [emoji173]&#65039; this bag!
> View attachment 3341363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic because the sunlight was bright shining in the car.



Love this! Smoke/cornflower is one of my favorite combos!



sandyclaws said:


> I'm really digging these small beauties!





BeachBagGal said:


> SO pretty!!!





MDT said:


> Both of these bags are gorgeous, ladies!



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Love this! Smoke/cornflower is one of my favorite combos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Thanks!  I'm really loving the color! It doesn't have that initial wow factor like your Dinky, but it's still quite pretty! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## carterazo

MsBaggins said:


> Cheating.. City Small Barlow in Desert


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
I want to see this color irl. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

soonergirl said:


> Maiden voyage - Azure Dinky 24 (leather strap courtesy of a Crosby).
> 
> View attachment 3341835


What a gorgeous color!  It's not even on the website yet.  [emoji41]


----------



## MsBaggins

carterazo said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> I want to see this color irl. [emoji4]


Its gorg. Its much richer than my pic shows.


----------



## carterazo

Small Kelsey in violet


----------



## branbran1984

Coach Crosby &#128013;


----------



## soonergirl

carterazo said:


> What a gorgeous color!  It's not even on the website yet.  [emoji41]




Thanks! I was able to order through the store. 



carterazo said:


> Small Kelsey in violet
> View attachment 3342415




Such a pretty purple!



branbran1984 said:


> Coach Crosby [emoji216]




Lovely! And so versatile!!

I'm in the same as yesterday but today she was feeling frisky [emoji6]


----------



## branbran1984

Such a beautiful bag! The charm is so cute! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Thanks! I was able to order through the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty purple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! And so versatile!!
> 
> I'm in the same as yesterday but today she was feeling frisky [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3343444



Ahhhh you're killin me with this gooorgeous bag!!!   I"m loving the  emoji on it too. Did you buy it separately?


----------



## carterazo

Textured leather Borough in milk


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> Finally took my Dinky in Smoke out for a lunch date.  [emoji173]&#65039; this bag!
> View attachment 3341363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic because the sunlight was bright shining in the car.





soonergirl said:


> Maiden voyage - Azure Dinky 24 (leather strap courtesy of a Crosby).
> 
> View attachment 3341835



Pretty bags!  Love the colors.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Textured leather Borough in milk
> View attachment 3343831



Lovely Borough!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Lovely Borough!


Thank you!  [emoji4]


----------



## soonergirl

branbran1984 said:


> Such a beautiful bag! The charm is so cute! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks!



BeachBagGal said:


> Ahhhh you're killin me with this gooorgeous bag!!!   I"m loving the  emoji on it too. Did you buy it separately?



Yes, it was purchased individually. 





carterazo said:


> Textured leather Borough in milk
> View attachment 3343831




So pretty!



eleanors36 said:


> Pretty bags!  Love the colors.




Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was purchased individually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Okay because the emoji fob looked bigger than the Dinky charm. Now I see you attached it to where the strap goes, not on the side with the hangtags. I'm assuming it would be too long if you attached it to the side where the hangtags are?


----------



## soonergirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay because the emoji fob looked bigger than the Dinky charm. Now I see you attached it to where the strap goes, not on the side with the hangtags. I'm assuming it would be too long if you attached it to the side where the hangtags are?




Correct, from the hangtag side it dangles a little below the bottom of the bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Correct, from the hangtag side it dangles a little below the bottom of the bag.



Gotcha. Thx!


----------



## Wendyann7

branbran1984 said:


> Coach Crosby &#128013;



Beautiful! I just bought the wallet in this same color combo to go with my Ace 28 satchel in black.


----------



## Mariquel

branbran1984 said:


> Coach Crosby &#55357;&#56333;




Wow, sophisticated lady! When did this one come out?


----------



## shillinggirl88

Mariquel said:


> Wow, sophisticated lady! When did this one come out?



Think this one has been out a while.  I believe it is on clearance at Macy's.


----------



## Mariquel

shillinggirl88 said:


> Think this one has been out a while.  I believe it is on clearance at Macy's.



Thanks.  I guess since branbran's picture shows the beauty of this bag so much more than Coach's, I didn't recognize it.


----------



## branbran1984

Wendyann7 said:


> Beautiful! I just bought the wallet in this same color combo to go with my Ace 28 satchel in black.


The wallet is so cool too! Did you get the one with the ID holder?


----------



## MsBaggins

branbran1984 said:


> Coach Crosby &#128013;


Wow, thats nice!


----------



## happibug

Saddle bag 23 in beechwood -


----------



## sandyclaws

happibug said:


> Saddle bag 23 in beechwood -
> View attachment 3344638




This bag and fob!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh-Dorable!! Love this


----------



## happibug

sandyclaws said:


> This bag and fob!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh-Dorable!! Love this


Thank you so much!


----------



## carterazo

happibug said:


> Saddle bag 23 in beechwood -
> View attachment 3344638


Great pic! (And bag too. [emoji41] )


----------



## carterazo

Archival Rambler in Carnelian (got lots of compliments at the outlet today. &#65532; )


----------



## happibug

carterazo said:


> Great pic! (And bag too. [emoji41] )


Thank you so much! 



carterazo said:


> Archival Rambler in Carnelian (got lots of compliments at the outlet today. &#65532; )


A beautiful bag!


----------



## westvillage

carterazo said:


> Archival Rambler in Carnelian (got lots of compliments at the outlet today. &#65532; )
> View attachment 3344833



Classic Coach. These bags have a presence that stands out. Very handsome.


----------



## westvillage

I'm traveling from the northeast to vey hot Florida for business meetings and family time. My packing is light so I chose to take these two: my new and beautifully made Dinky as my primary bag, and for my alternate, I choose the Daily Bag ... so light and packable ... in blush pink. Both can be used as clutches, and the Daily holds quite a bit if I need that. So I'm a happy wanderer for a week with new and older Coach.


----------



## BeachBagGal

westvillage said:


> I'm traveling from the northeast to vey hot Florida for business meetings and family time. My packing is light so I chose to take these two: my new and beautifully made Dinky as my primary bag, and for my alternate, I choose the Daily Bag ... so light and packable ... in blush pink. Both can be used as clutches, and the Daily holds quite a bit if I need that. So I'm a happy wanderer for a week with new and older Coach.



Perfect choices and perfect combo!! Love that Dinky!

Is the Dinky in Chalk?


----------



## westvillage

Thank you, and it is chalk in the larger size.


----------



## CoachMaven

westvillage said:


> I'm traveling from the northeast to vey hot Florida for business meetings and family time. My packing is light so I chose to take these two: my new and beautifully made Dinky as my primary bag, and for my alternate, I choose the Daily Bag ... so light and packable ... in blush pink. Both can be used as clutches, and the Daily holds quite a bit if I need that. So I'm a happy wanderer for a week with new and older Coach.



Good choices! I own two Daily bags and use them often on trips, they are just so versatile! And that Dinky is beautiful!


----------



## westvillage

Thanks so much!


----------



## Nymeria1

happibug said:


> Saddle bag 23 in beechwood -
> View attachment 3344638



Twins on the Beechwood, love this bag!!  . Cute fob too!


----------



## happibug

Nymeria1 said:


> Twins on the Beechwood, love this bag!!  . Cute fob too!


Thank you so much! Isn't Beechwood a great color?!


----------



## carterazo

Cheating today with Brahmin, but yesterday I carried this pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Cheating today with Brahmin, but yesterday I carried this pretty.
> View attachment 3346702



Love this color.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Love this color.


Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Cheating today with Brahmin, but yesterday I carried this pretty.
> View attachment 3346702



Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Running errands with an old favorite; Madison hobo in tan.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Running errands with an old favorite; Madison hobo in tan.



What a pretty neutral! This looks like a great bag to use.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Running errands with an old favorite; Madison hobo in tan.



Beautiful set!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> What a pretty neutral! This looks like a great bag to use.





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful set!



Thanks, y'all.   I miss the Madison line.


----------



## carterazo

Mickie in orange


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange
> View attachment 3347528



Dang this is a great color!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you! 


BeachBagGal said:


> Dang this is a great color!


Thanks! it makes me smile. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Running errands with an old favorite; Madison hobo in tan.


Such a great bag in a perfect neutral!


----------



## Zahrah

MiaBorsa said:


> Running errands with an old favorite; Madison hobo in tan.




Beautiful!!! Was a on my list but never got a chance to get it.


----------



## MDT

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange
> View attachment 3347528



That color is amazing!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Such a great bag in a perfect neutral!





Zahrah said:


> Beautiful!!! Was a on my list but never got a chance to get it.



Thanks, ladies.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today was a "closet dive" for an old favorite.   I need C4C's "NEVER FOR SALE" watermark!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange
> View attachment 3347528



Darling bag!   Love that color.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a "closet dive" for an old favorite.   I need C4C's "NEVER FOR SALE" watermark!!



Beautiful.  Is it kinda brownish burgundy?  Do you have a matching wallet for all your bags ?


----------



## Zahrah

New to me Romy.


----------



## Iamminda

Zahrah said:


> New to me Romy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347881



Beautiful!  Love this bisque color.  We should all seriously use our favorite Legacy bag today or tomorrow to show our love for this line!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful.  Is it kinda brownish burgundy?  Do you have a matching wallet for all your bags ?



Thanks.  And nope; it's a true brown.  The color is "acorn."    And yeah, I pretty much have a wallet problem too.    

Here's a color comparison, tobacco on the left and acorn on the right...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Zahrah said:


> New to me Romy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347881



Pretty bag!


----------



## LovinLV510

MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a "closet dive" for an old favorite.   I need C4C's "NEVER FOR SALE" watermark!!




Love the detailing on this pair! That rich chocolate brown is amazing! I much prefer the matte gold hardware to the shiny, as well.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.  And nope; it's a true brown.  The color is "acorn."    And yeah, I pretty much have a wallet problem too.
> 
> Here's a color comparison, tobacco on the left and acorn on the right...



Thanks for the comparison pic -- 2 beauties.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LovinLV510 said:


> Love the detailing on this pair! That rich chocolate brown is amazing! I much prefer the matte gold hardware to the shiny, as well.



Thank you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the comparison pic -- 2 beauties.



Thanks.  The Madison Lindsey was one of my all-time favorite bags and I had several of them.  These are two of my favorites.


----------



## Chanticleer

I've been falling back in love with some of my older Coach bags lately.  I absolutely love the texture and the intoxicating smell of the leather.  I have carried this one for a couple of days and I am in love!  I don't remember when I bought this, but it was when Coach leather was reminiscent of gorgeous saddle leather.  These bags weren't trendy, or overly fancy.  They had an equestrian feel to them and that's what made me fall in love with Coach.  I have a few of this type of leather, I think it is from the Legacy line.  That line was my favorite.  I gave quite a few of my Coaches to my daughter and she loves them.  I kept the Legacy pieces and some others and now I intend to love them again!  lol!


----------



## carterazo

MDT said:


> That color is amazing!


Thank you! 


MiaBorsa said:


> Today was a "closet dive" for an old favorite.   I need C4C's "NEVER FOR SALE" watermark!!   [emoji23]





Chanticleer said:


> I've been falling back in love with some of my older Coach bags lately.  I absolutely love the texture and the intoxicating smell of the leather.  I have carried this one for a couple of days and I am in love!  I don't remember when I bought this, but it was when Coach leather was reminiscent of gorgeous saddle leather.  These bags weren't trendy, or overly fancy.  They had an equestrian feel to them and that's what made me fall in love with Coach.  I have a few of this type of leather, I think it is from the Legacy line.  That line was my favorite.  I gave quite a few of my Coaches to my daughter and she loves them.  I kept the Legacy pieces and some others and now I intend to love them again!  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348089



That's some delicious chocolate leather, ladies!


----------



## carterazo

Borough in marabox leather  [emoji175] this color.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Borough in marabox leather  [emoji175] this color.
> View attachment 3348130



This color makes me happy.


----------



## Chanticleer

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some delicious chocolate leather, ladies!




Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This color makes me happy.


Me too. [emoji41]


----------



## Zahrah

carterazo said:


> Borough in marabox leather  [emoji175] this color.
> View attachment 3348130




That is a great color!


----------



## carterazo

Zahrah said:


> That is a great color!


Thank you!


----------



## gr8onteej

Chanticleer said:


> I've been falling back in love with some of my older Coach bags lately.  I absolutely love the texture and the intoxicating smell of the leather.  I have carried this one for a couple of days and I am in love!  I don't remember when I bought this, but it was when Coach leather was reminiscent of gorgeous saddle leather.  These bags weren't trendy, or overly fancy.  They had an equestrian feel to them and that's what made me fall in love with Coach.  I have a few of this type of leather, I think it is from the Legacy line.  That line was my favorite.  I gave quite a few of my Coaches to my daughter and she loves them.  I kept the Legacy pieces and some others and now I intend to love them again!  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348089




Twins.  I was just using mine a couple of weeks ago.  It's from the 65th Anniversary Legacy collection.


----------



## Mariquel

carterazo said:


> Borough in marabox leather  [emoji175] this color.
> View attachment 3348130



Just beautiful!  I would wear this all year but it especially looks good in Spring!


----------



## Alexa5

Chanticleer said:


> I've been falling back in love with some of my older Coach bags lately.  I absolutely love the texture and the intoxicating smell of the leather.  I have carried this one for a couple of days and I am in love!  I don't remember when I bought this, but it was when Coach leather was reminiscent of gorgeous saddle leather.  These bags weren't trendy, or overly fancy.  They had an equestrian feel to them and that's what made me fall in love with Coach.  I have a few of this type of leather, I think it is from the Legacy line.  That line was my favorite.  I gave quite a few of my Coaches to my daughter and she loves them.  I kept the Legacy pieces and some others and now I intend to love them again!  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348089


I was just using my raisin colored one last week.  I love the functionality of that bag and the look.  I have had a few of them but am down to only 1 due to the verdigris issue developing on the hardware.  So far the raisin colored bag is doing okay, but I had the issue with the green, whiskey, and a pink one that had the 2 pockets in front.


----------



## Iamminda

It's Legacy Friday for me.  A little Robin blue to brighten up this dreary rainy day.  Have a great weekend


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Not carrying Legacy today because I needed to wear a crossbody. I am, however, with little Ms. Pistachio. Today is her first time out.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Iamminda said:


> It's Legacy Friday for me.  A little Robin blue to brighten up this dreary rainy day.  Have a great weekend


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Chanticleer

gr8onteej said:


> Twins.  I was just using mine a couple of weeks ago.  It's from the 65th Anniversary Legacy collection.





[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Chanticleer

Alexa5 said:


> I was just using my raisin colored one last week.  I love the functionality of that bag and the look.  I have had a few of them but am down to only 1 due to the verdigris issue developing on the hardware.  So far the raisin colored bag is doing okay, but I had the issue with the green, whiskey, and a pink one that had the 2 pockets in front.




I haven't had any problems with the hardware either.  I love this bag.  It's so comfortable and the wide strap makes the bag stay on the shoulder so well.  The leather is to die for, and the striped Legacy lining is beautiful!  [emoji6]


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> It's Legacy Friday for me.  A little Robin blue to brighten up this dreary rainy day.  Have a great weekend


This color is so pretty!  

I was in such a hurry today that I didn't have time to switch into my duffle. 


iNeedCoffee said:


> Not carrying Legacy today because I needed to wear a crossbody. I am, however, with little Ms. Pistachio. Today is her first time out.


I love this green!


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Gorgeous color!!!



Thanks!  I like the pistachio color a lot.  



carterazo said:


> This color is so pretty!
> 
> I was in such a hurry today that I didn't have time to switch into my duffle.
> 
> !



Thanks!


----------



## MDT

I was going to bring Miss Croc Dahlia out today, but I just can't move out of Miss Canary! I am so in love with this color.


----------



## MDT

carterazo said:


> Borough in marabox leather  [emoji175] this color.
> View attachment 3348130



This color is absolutely amazing.


----------



## carterazo

MDT said:


> I was going to bring Miss Croc Dahlia out today, but I just can't move out of Miss Canary! I am so in love with this color.


What a ray of sunshine! [emoji41] 


MDT said:


> This color is absolutely amazing.


Thank you!  [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> It's Legacy Friday for me.  A little Robin blue to brighten up this dreary rainy day.  Have a great weekend




LOVE this color!!! Love it on the duffle! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Not carrying Legacy today because I needed to wear a crossbody. I am, however, with little Ms. Pistachio. Today is her first time out.




Awww LOVE her! How did you like? I took my new Dinky that I received out tonite for din & a concert. Perfect! Ah and nope I totally didn't take a pic. Dang! [emoji33]


----------



## iNeedCoffee

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww LOVE her! How did you like? I took my new Dinky that I received out tonite for din & a concert. Perfect! Ah and nope I totally didn't take a pic. Dang! [emoji33]


I think she's perfect for a night out.[emoji4] I really prefer small crossbodies for concerts and outings where you don't want to be weighed down with a large bag. She was really comfy for me. Hope you enjoyed yours too!


----------



## Sarah03

These are the bags I've been carrying for the past week-



Tea Rose Saddle bag as my weekend/occasion bag, Pink Ruby Edie & Black Dakotah for work!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this color!!! Love it on the duffle! [emoji3]



Thanks BBG!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> These are the bags I've been carrying for the past week-
> View attachment 3349441
> View attachment 3349442
> 
> Tea Rose Saddle bag as my weekend/occasion bag, Pink Ruby Edie & Black Dakotah for work!



What beautiful bags this week!


----------



## mmgirl77

Carrying hologram tote


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> I think she's perfect for a night out.[emoji4] I really prefer small crossbodies for concerts and outings where you don't want to be weighed down with a large bag. She was really comfy for me. Hope you enjoyed yours too!




I agree! Mine was perfect for a din out & a concert last night. Doesn't  get in the way when dancing. [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

..


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> What beautiful bags this week!




Thank you!


----------



## obiwankenobi87

Still loving my fuschia duffle, even after three years!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Legacy basket clutch today.


----------



## Iamminda

obiwankenobi87 said:


> Still loving my fuschia duffle, even after three years!



Love this one!


----------



## BeachBagGal

No fuss small wristlet for sushi din out. [emoji3]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Used this as a clutch today


----------



## SEWDimples

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Legacy basket clutch today.



Love this color. I have this clutch, but not in same color.



frivofrugalista said:


> Used this as a clutch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349880



Nice. I wish I had more of the Peanuts X collection.


----------



## frivofrugalista

SEWDimples said:


> Love this color. I have this clutch, but not in same color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I wish I had more of the Peanuts X collection.




Thank you, I still have a box of items I haven't even used from the second launch.


----------



## SEWDimples

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you, I still have a box of items I haven't even used from the second launch.



I recently found the Surrey Satchel in Saddle color at Woodbury Commons outlet. I was so excited.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> No fuss small wristlet for sushi din out. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3349772





frivofrugalista said:


> Used this as a clutch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349880



Cute clutches, ladies!  I am beginning to think I am the only woman who doesn't own a clutch!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Cute clutches, ladies!  I am beginning to think I am the only woman who doesn't own a clutch!



Thx! No clutches?? Ut-oh lol. They are a lot cheaper than a new bag though lol.

My good friend bought me this one. It has a really pretty purple satin lining.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Cute clutches, ladies!  I am beginning to think I am the only woman who doesn't own a clutch!




Lol you are not the only one...this bag is great as crossbody or clutch.


----------



## frivofrugalista

SEWDimples said:


> I recently found the Surrey Satchel in Saddle color at Woodbury Commons outlet. I was so excited.




Right place at the right time! Was there last year and nothing. Congrats!


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> I recently found the Surrey Satchel in Saddle color at Woodbury Commons outlet. I was so excited.




They still had 2 of those at WC last week when I was there along with 2 duffles (although I think one may have been bought) and a few mff bennetts.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Borough in marabox leather  [emoji175] this color.
> View attachment 3348130



Just love this color!



Iamminda said:


> It's Legacy Friday for me.  A little Robin blue to brighten up this dreary rainy day.  Have a great weekend



Robin will give you some cheer, I'm sure!  I love your duffle collection!


----------



## eleanors36

MDT said:


> I was going to bring Miss Croc Dahlia out today, but I just can't move out of Miss Canary! I am so in love with this color.



Wow!  Here comes sunshine!  Lovely. 



Sarah03 said:


> These are the bags I've been carrying for the past week-
> View attachment 3349441
> View attachment 3349442
> 
> Tea Rose Saddle bag as my weekend/occasion bag, Pink Ruby Edie & Black Dakotah for work!



Good collection.  Graduation for someone?



mmgirl77 said:


> Carrying hologram tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349488



Great looking tote!



obiwankenobi87 said:


> Still loving my fuschia duffle, even after three years!



Bam!  There's pink on the go!


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Cute clutches, ladies!  I am beginning to think I am the only woman who doesn't own a clutch!




No, you're not.  I don't have one either.  Oh well.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Ocelot Prince Street satchel.. I'm loving the front turnlock pocket. I see myself not putting her away for a while.


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Robin will give you some cheer, I'm sure!  I love your duffle collection!



Thanks.  Yep, robin is a keeper.


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ocelot Prince Street satchel.. I'm loving the front turnlock pocket. I see myself not putting her away for a while.



Love it! 



eleanors36 said:


> Good collection.  Graduation for someone?




Thank you! Yes, my DH received his Master's Degree!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Carrying my small wristlet again today. Took Mama out for brunch for Mother's Day! [emoji253][emoji259][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ocelot Prince Street satchel.. I'm loving the front turnlock pocket. I see myself not putting her away for a while.



Very wild and cool!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Love it!
> 
> Thank you! Yes, my DH received his Master's Degree!



Congratulations to DH!  Way to go!


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ocelot Prince Street satchel.. I'm loving the front turnlock pocket. I see myself not putting her away for a while.



Love it!  I like front turnlock pockets too.


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> Carrying my small wristlet again today. Took Mama out for brunch for Mother's Day! [emoji253][emoji259][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3350533




That's great, BBG!


----------



## sad16480

Happy Mother's Day!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

sad16480 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!


Very cute!


----------



## carterazo

Carried my archival Rambler in Carnelian to go visit my sweet mil. (Of course she got a little Coach gift. [emoji41] )


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Tea Rose Dinky today


----------



## frivofrugalista

sad16480 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!




Beautiful!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Tea Rose Dinky today
> View attachment 3350766




Twins!


----------



## Weekend shopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Twins!



Congrats on your Tea Rose. It is such a beautiful bag


----------



## westvillage

sad16480 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!



Beautiful!!  I think this is among the  most creative bags of this era.


----------



## Rikilove10

Heading to work today with my City Tote.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Rikilove10 said:


> Heading to work today with my City Tote.



Pretty neutral! Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## Rikilove10

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty neutral! Looks great with your outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## sad16480

westvillage said:


> Beautiful!!  I think this is among the  most creative bags of this era.


Thank you and I have to agree!!!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Carried my archival Rambler in Carnelian to go visit my sweet mil. (Of course she got a little Coach gift. [emoji41] )
> View attachment 3350715



Beautiful classic bag!



sad16480 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!





Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Tea Rose Dinky today
> View attachment 3350766




Love the flowers!


----------



## eleanors36

Rikilove10 said:


> Heading to work today with my City Tote.



City tote was the bomb!  Looks great on you.


----------



## sad16480

eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful classic bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the flowers!


I could not pass up getting something with the flowers... love your dinky!!!


----------



## pursecharm

sad16480 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!




Congrats. I was eyeing this too.


----------



## pursecharm

Swagger 20 for me today.


----------



## carterazo

wrong quote


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful classic bag!



Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

Legacy Perforated Leather Duffle in Watermelon/Snow color.

Needed a pop of color with my black and cream outfit.


----------



## Lucylu29

sad16480 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!




Absolutely gorgeous! 

I tried to get one of those flower charms but had no luck [emoji30]


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Legacy Perforated Leather Duffle in Watermelon/Snow color.
> 
> Needed a pop of color with my black and cream outfit.



Love this one!   Kicking myself for letting this one go.


----------



## Rikilove10

eleanors36 said:


> City tote was the bomb!  Looks great on you.



Thanks!


----------



## branbran1984

Prince street satchel for the day!


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Love this one!   Kicking myself for letting this one go.



Today, I received so many compliments on this one. I snag it from the outlet for less than $100 a few years ago.


----------



## Weekend shopper

eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful classic bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the flowers!



Thank you


----------



## carterazo

Borough in Washed Chambray perfect for the rain. 
Can't upload pic. [emoji17]


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Legacy Perforated Leather Duffle in Watermelon/Snow color.
> 
> Needed a pop of color with my black and cream outfit.




Pretty pretty pop of color! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Twilight7474

Black Woven Sophia today


----------



## sandyclaws

branbran1984 said:


> Prince street satchel for the day!



ooooooo what a fun bag!!!


----------



## branbran1984

sandyclaws said:


> ooooooo what a fun bag!!!




Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## MsBaggins

Twilight7474 said:


> Black Woven Sophia today
> View attachment 3351988


Love this!


----------



## scoutmhen

Carrying my MFF Carlyle and wallet. They were both Mother's Day gifts from my husband and daughter. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## katev

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3352197
> 
> Carrying my MFF Carlyle and wallet. They were both Mother's Day gifts from my husband and daughter. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]




Gorgeous!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Twilight7474 said:


> Black Woven Sophia today
> View attachment 3351988




Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

scoutmhen said:


> View attachment 3352197
> 
> Carrying my MFF Carlyle and wallet. They were both Mother's Day gifts from my husband and daughter. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]



Very nice!!!


----------



## scoutmhen

katev said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you! I love the gray birch!


----------



## scoutmhen

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!!




Thank you! [emoji3]


----------



## gr8onteej

It sunny out


----------



## MKB0925

gr8onteej said:


> It sunny out
> View attachment 3353369




Such a pretty color...instant mood lifter! [emoji4]


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> It sunny out
> View attachment 3353369




Don't need shades for this brightness!!![emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Been using Dakotah for past few days...


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Been using Dakotah for past few days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353475




Beautiful bag! Still love my Dakotah.. Hope they bring it back slightly bigger, in different colors, and in the same beautiful leather.


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> It sunny out
> View attachment 3353369



Love this sunniness!! 



frivofrugalista said:


> Been using Dakotah for past few days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353475



Such a great bag! Nice!


----------



## MDT

gr8onteej said:


> It sunny out
> View attachment 3353369



Love the pop of color!



frivofrugalista said:


> Been using Dakotah for past few days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353475



This leather looks yummy!


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> It sunny out
> View attachment 3353369



Love that pop of color!  



frivofrugalista said:


> Been using Dakotah for past few days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353475



Look at that pebbly goodness!


----------



## Suzanne B.

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful bag! *Still love my Dakotah*.. Hope they bring it back slightly bigger, in different colors, and in the same beautiful leather.


 
Me and you both. I have three and am using the pebbled saddle one now, which I manage to find NWT'S a few weeks ago. They are hard to find period, much less with tags still attached.


----------



## westvillage

At the airport with this bag from the 90s. I think it was the ergo line. Will offer it to DD who loves vintage coach and is graduating this weekend. The easiest way to pack it is to carry it!  My memory is that I used it quite a bit but it is in fantastic shape! I just had to put a little meltonian in a close color on the corners and it is almost like new.


----------



## Lucylu29

westvillage said:


> At the airport with this bag from the 90s. I think it was the ergo line. Will offer it to DD who loves vintage coach and is graduating this weekend. The easiest way to pack it is to carry it!  My memory is that I used it quite a bit but it is in fantastic shape! I just had to put a little meltonian in a close color on the corners and it is almost like new.




I have two of these bags, one black and one purple. They are two of my most favorite Coach bags. They are very comfortable to wear and the leather is fantastic. I bought them both on eBay about 10 years ago and they still both look nearly brand new.


----------



## MKB0925

frivofrugalista said:


> Been using Dakotah for past few days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353475




Beauty!! That leather is gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> At the airport with this bag from the 90s. I think it was the ergo line. Will offer it to DD who loves vintage coach and is graduating this weekend. The easiest way to pack it is to carry it!  My memory is that I used it quite a bit but it is in fantastic shape! I just had to put a little meltonian in a close color on the corners and it is almost like new.



Gorgeous red!


----------



## ralewi

coach parker slim tote


----------



## gr8onteej

westvillage said:


> At the airport with this bag from the 90s. I think it was the ergo line. Will offer it to DD who loves vintage coach and is graduating this weekend. The easiest way to pack it is to carry it!  My memory is that I used it quite a bit but it is in fantastic shape! I just had to put a little meltonian in a close color on the corners and it is almost like new.




I like that.  It would be nice if they'd do something like that for a future bag.  
Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## gr8onteej

MKB0925 said:


> Such a pretty color...instant mood lifter! [emoji4]







frivofrugalista said:


> Don't need shades for this brightness!!![emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]







BeachBagGal said:


> Love this sunniness!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great bag! Nice!







MDT said:


> Love the pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This leather looks yummy!







Iamminda said:


> Love that pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that pebbly goodness!




Thanks everyone!


----------



## gr8onteej

frivofrugalista said:


> Been using Dakotah for past few days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353475




Though it didn't work for me, I still like this bag.


----------



## pbnjam

Suzanne B. said:


> Me and you both. I have three and am using the pebbled saddle one now, which I manage to find NWT'S a few weeks ago. They are hard to find period, much less with tags still attached.



I love your suede one especially with your new charm. Do you find that it is easy to take care of?


----------



## carterazo

gr8onteej said:


> It sunny out
> View attachment 3353369


So pretty.  I needed to see this on such a dreary day. Thanks!  [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Been cheatin ' most of the week back with small Borough in scarlet


----------



## gr8onteej

carterazo said:


> So pretty.  I needed to see this on such a dreary day. Thanks!  [emoji4]




Thanks and you're welcome.  It was sunny and warm here but I was inside working 



carterazo said:


> Been cheatin ' most of the week back with small Borough in scarlet
> View attachment 3353851




Always liked this bag in this color.


----------



## Suzanne B.

pbnjam said:


> I love your suede one especially with your new charm. Do you find that it is easy to take care of?



Thank you! That suede bag is the one bag I am more careful with. but so far, so good. Other than keeping a dust bag draped over it to keep the dust off I don't do anything special to take care of it. (I don't cover my other bags.)


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Been cheatin ' most of the week back with small Borough in scarlet
> View attachment 3353851



I love this one.   Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> At the airport with this bag from the 90s. I think it was the ergo line. Will offer it to DD who loves vintage coach and is graduating this weekend. The easiest way to pack it is to carry it!  My memory is that I used it quite a bit but it is in fantastic shape! I just had to put a little meltonian in a close color on the corners and it is almost like new.


What a beauty!


----------



## carterazo

gr8onteej said:


> Thanks and you're welcome.  It was sunny and warm here but I was inside working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always liked this bag in this color.





Iamminda said:


> I love this one.   Such a gorgeous color!



Thanks,  ladies!


----------



## Sarah03

Cornflower Ace!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Sarah03 said:


> Cornflower Ace!
> View attachment 3354266


Beautiful!! I really love that shade of blue. Makes me happy.


----------



## westvillage

Lucylu29 said:


> I have two of these bags, one black and one purple. They are two of my most favorite Coach bags. They are very comfortable to wear and the leather is fantastic. I bought them both on eBay about 10 years ago and they still both look nearly brand new.



Purple ... if you ever pull it out, I'd love to see a pic of that color. It IS such a comfortable bag. Traditional Coach bags were so sturdy and comfortable...stylish in a no-nonsense kind of way.


----------



## westvillage

Thanks Lamminda, gr8eoontj (excuse my spelling, can't see the post now on my iPad), and carterazo.


----------



## jane

Sarah reminded me that I have the flip flop charm, which works awesomely on my white floral crossbody clutch.


----------



## Sarah03

jane said:


> Sarah reminded me that I have the flip flop charm, which works awesomely on my white floral crossbody clutch.



Oh this is so cute!!



iNeedCoffee said:


> Beautiful!! I really love that shade of blue. Makes me happy.




Thank you! It makes me happy, too!


----------



## MDT

jane said:


> Sarah reminded me that I have the flip flop charm, which works awesomely on my white floral crossbody clutch.



So cute with the flip flops! I love this print.


----------



## Trudysmom

jane said:


> Sarah reminded me that I have the flip flop charm, which works awesomely on my white floral crossbody clutch.


That is a great bag and the charm is so pretty.


----------



## bagdejour

Lucylu29 said:


> I have two of these bags, one black and one purple. They are two of my most favorite Coach bags. They are very comfortable to wear and the leather is fantastic. I bought them both on eBay about 10 years ago and they still both look nearly brand new.





westvillage said:


> At the airport with this bag from the 90s. I think it was the ergo line. Will offer it to DD who loves vintage coach and is graduating this weekend. The easiest way to pack it is to carry it!  My memory is that I used it quite a bit but it is in fantastic shape! I just had to put a little meltonian in a close color on the corners and it is almost like new.



Good gracious! I've started checking out this thread from time to time but haven't seen anything I own. However, this exact bag in black was my _first ever Coach purchase!_ I bought it new, some time in the mid to late 90s, I don't remember if it was from Nordstrom or Coach. I carried it all the time until I wore it with sunscreen in hot weather one day and the color came off on my shoulder. :giggles:  I stopped using it but couldn't ever part with it... maybe now I'll have to join the rehab thread with it!


----------



## katev

ralewi said:


> coach parker slim tote


 
Beautiful bag! I love the Parker line, great style, detailing, and soft, lush leather. Oh that Parker leather! 

My first Coach purchase was a khaki sand sig Parker hippie 13420 with rosegold hardware and she still holds a special place in my heart. I look forward to carrying her again this summer.

Nowadays I usually prefer leather bags but when I want something light-weight, summery, and hands-free - this bag still can't be beat.


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my Coach Bennett bag today. Just found my ponytail scarf and decided to dress up my bag a bit.


----------



## MKB0925

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Coach Bennett bag today. Just found my ponytail scarf and decided to dress up my bag a bit.
> 
> View attachment 3355189




That looks great! Very pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Coach Bennett bag today. Just found my ponytail scarf and decided to dress up my bag a bit.
> 
> View attachment 3355189


Oh, I like. Looks so cute!


----------



## Mariquel

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Coach Bennett bag today. Just found my ponytail scarf and decided to dress up my bag a bit.
> 
> View attachment 3355189



Cute! That gives it a unique look!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Edgepaint Sully in all her squishy fabulousness. [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

MKB0925 said:


> That looks great! Very pretty!







Hobbsy said:


> Oh, I like. Looks so cute!







Mariquel said:


> Cute! That gives it a unique look!




Thank you ladies! I'm really happy with it. Now I want one for my Crosby. [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Edgepaint Sully in all her squishy fabulousness. [emoji7] [emoji7]



Love this one -- especially the blue edgepaint.


----------



## Lucylu29

iNeedCoffee said:


> Edgepaint Sully in all her squishy fabulousness. [emoji7] [emoji7]




Very pretty. The edge paint makes it just that much nicer.


----------



## Lucylu29

bagdejour said:


> Good gracious! I've started checking out this thread from time to time but haven't seen anything I own. However, this exact bag in black was my _first ever Coach purchase!_ I bought it new, some time in the mid to late 90s, I don't remember if it was from Nordstrom or Coach. I carried it all the time until I wore it with sunscreen in hot weather one day and the color came off on my shoulder. :giggles:  I stopped using it but couldn't ever part with it... maybe now I'll have to join the rehab thread with it!




I'm with you, I've bought and sold many, many Coach bags over the years but my two are on my 'do not ever sell' list [emoji1]



westvillage said:


> At the airport with this bag from the 90s. I think it was the ergo line. Will offer it to DD who loves vintage coach and is graduating this weekend. The easiest way to pack it is to carry it!  My memory is that I used it quite a bit but it is in fantastic shape! I just had to put a little meltonian in a close color on the corners and it is almost like new.




Your post made me nostalgic for mine, which I haven't carried in a while, so I took my purple one out for the weekend. Here is a pic of my purple one and my black one.


----------



## bagdejour

Lucylu29 said:


> I'm with you, I've bought and sold many, many Coach bags over the years but my two are on my 'do not ever sell' list [emoji1]
> 
> Your post made me nostalgic for mine, which I haven't carried in a while, so I took my purple one out for the weekend. Here is a pic of my purple one and my black one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355622



Lucylu29, wow! Those do look brand new, and I like the deep color of the purple. I dug mine out, and it just needs a bit of TLC for the strap.

Westvillage, I hope you had a great weekend with your daughter!


----------



## westvillage

Lucylu29 said:


> I'm with you, I've bought and sold many, many Coach bags over the years but my two are on my 'do not ever sell' list [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post made me nostalgic for mine, which I haven't carried in a while, so I took my purple one out for the weekend. Here is a pic of my purple one and my black one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355622



Thanks so much for posting these. They look in beautiful  shape, and I have really, really wondered what this bag would look like in purple. That very dark purple is " classic Coach-y." Thanks again.


----------



## westvillage

bagdejour said:


> Lucylu29, wow! Those do look brand new, and I like the deep color of the purple. I dug mine out, and it just needs a bit of TLC for the strap.
> 
> Westvillage, I hope you had a great weekend with your daughter!



Thank you so much for asking.   We are doing Chicago and here she is at a contemporary art exhibit wearing another Coach bag of mine from the 90s. It was before these bags had names that I knew so I have no idea what it was called but again it has stayed in beautiful  shape although I and she have used it quite a bit. Given that she has been an art student and we are at an art exhibit, it's black on black on black, so a little hard to see but here goes


----------



## bagdejour

westvillage said:


> Thank you so much for asking.   We are doing Chicago and here she is at a contemporary art exhibit wearing another Coach bag of mine from the 90s. It was before these bags had names that I knew so I have no idea what it was called but again it has stayed in beautiful  shape although I and she have used it quite a bit. Given that she has been an art student and we are at an art exhibit, it's black on black on black, so a little hard to see but here goes



Wonderful! Your daughter looks very stylish, and that bag is certainly another classic! Thanks for the picture... I also love the textiles in the exhibit.


----------



## carterazo

Teal Borough [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough [emoji7]
> View attachment 3355791



Beautiful color.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful color.


Thanks,  it makes me smile.  [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough [emoji7]
> View attachment 3355791



I just love this rich color!  What a beauty!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I just love this rich color!  What a beauty!



Thank you!  She smells really good too.


----------



## Mariquel

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough [emoji7]
> View attachment 3355791



That color looks especially good with that smooth leather!


----------



## carterazo

Mariquel said:


> That color looks especially good with that smooth leather!


Yes it does. [emoji41]


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Tea Rose Dinky


----------



## BeachBagGal

Icecaramellatte said:


> Tea Rose Dinky




Such a pretty bag!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Icecaramellatte said:


> Tea Rose Dinky



Beautiful!


----------



## Jaidybug

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough [emoji7]
> View attachment 3355791




Stunning!!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Icecaramellatte

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a pretty bag!!!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks guys! I meant to mention I have the Tea Rose Charm on her but it is hard to make out in the pic. lt just looks like part of the bag.


----------



## Chanticleer

westvillage said:


> Thank you so much for asking.   We are doing Chicago and here she is at a contemporary art exhibit wearing another Coach bag of mine from the 90s. It was before these bags had names that I knew so I have no idea what it was called but again it has stayed in beautiful  shape although I and she have used it quite a bit. Given that she has been an art student and we are at an art exhibit, it's black on black on black, so a little hard to see but here goes




Beautiful!  I have that bag also, but I don't remember the name either.


----------



## carterazo

Icecaramellatte said:


> Tea Rose Dinky


So pretty!  [emoji41] 


Jaidybug said:


> Stunning!!![emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks! I'm in love. [emoji4]


----------



## katev

westvillage said:


> Thank you so much for asking.   We are doing Chicago and here she is at a contemporary art exhibit wearing another Coach bag of mine from the 90s. It was before these bags had names that I knew so I have no idea what it was called but again it has stayed in beautiful  shape although I and she have used it quite a bit. Given that she has been an art student and we are at an art exhibit, it's black on black on black, so a little hard to see but here goes




That may be the Companion Flap Bag 9076.


----------



## ilikesunshine

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Coach Bennett bag today. Just found my ponytail scarf and decided to dress up my bag a bit.
> 
> View attachment 3355189



LOVE LOVE the scarf...I am a scarf girl 



carterazo said:


> Teal Borough [emoji7]
> View attachment 3355791



Gorg!



Icecaramellatte said:


> Tea Rose Dinky



Adorable!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I guess at this point, she's an oldie but a goodie. I carried my python embossed Sophia today.


----------



## carterazo

iNeedCoffee said:


> I guess at this point, she's an oldie but a goodie. I carried my python embossed Sophia today.


Definitely a goodie!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> I guess at this point, she's an oldie but a goodie. I carried my python embossed Sophia today.




Such a pretty bag!


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> I guess at this point, she's an oldie but a goodie. I carried my python embossed Sophia today.




Love this beautiful Sophia!!


----------



## Sarah03

Switched into Platinum Woven Laila 
I love this bag.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

Berkley Reverse Suede Saddle Bag with new friend [emoji48]


----------



## Caspin22

I'm traveling for work this week, so I'm in my trusty go-to travel bag, my waxed leather glam tote. Lightweight, comfortable to carry, and holds a ton.


----------



## pbnjam

ilikesunshine said:


> LOVE LOVE the scarf...I am a scarf girl
> 
> !




Thank you! I've been dabbling into using scarves to decorate my bags. Coach ponytail scarves are the perfect size for wrapping short handles. Not too wide and not too long. I wish they can make some to sell in full price stores.


----------



## Anne R

Navy turnlock Edie that I purchased during the Mother's Day sale. I just love this purse! It's so comfortable to carry and lightweight.


----------



## Sarah03

Anne R said:


> Navy turnlock Edie that I purchased during the Mother's Day sale. I just love this purse! It's so comfortable to carry and lightweight.




How pretty! I love the color.


----------



## keishapie1973

Anne R said:


> Navy turnlock Edie that I purchased during the Mother's Day sale. I just love this purse! It's so comfortable to carry and lightweight.



This is really pretty....


----------



## westvillage

Here's DD after her graduation. She wore the Penny bag I passed on to her during the Legacy era (DD has an array of bags just from being in the family!) Penny was too small for me so I'm happy the Dinky comes in the larger size with just enough room. I have one in Chalk and I love it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

westvillage said:


> Here's DD after her graduation. She wore the Penny bag I passed on to her during the Legacy era (DD has an array of bags just from being in the family!) Penny was too small for me so I'm happy the Dinky comes in the larger size with just enough room. I have one in Chalk and I love it.



Gorgeous!


----------



## westvillage

Icecaramellatte said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## Anne R

Sarah03 said:


> How pretty! I love the color.


Thanks! It's a great color and my only navy purse. 



keishapie1973 said:


> This is really pretty....


Thank you! I just love it...great value for under $300 and fits so much.


----------



## pursecharm

westvillage said:


> Here's DD after her graduation. She wore the Penny bag I passed on to her during the Legacy era (DD has an array of bags just from being in the family!) Penny was too small for me so I'm happy the Dinky comes in the larger size with just enough room. I have one in Chalk and I love it.




Congratulations on the milestone and Penny remaining in the family!


----------



## bagdejour

westvillage said:


> Here's DD after her graduation. She wore the Penny bag I passed on to her during the Legacy era (DD has an array of bags just from being in the family!) Penny was too small for me so I'm happy the Dinky comes in the larger size with just enough room. I have one in Chalk and I love it.



How lovely - congratulations to your daughter, and you! It looks like you had good weather for the big day, too.


----------



## Lucylu29

Anne R said:


> Navy turnlock Edie that I purchased during the Mother's Day sale. I just love this purse! It's so comfortable to carry and lightweight.




Love this Edie. I seriously considered getting it during PCE.


----------



## Lucylu29

westvillage said:


> Here's DD after her graduation. She wore the Penny bag I passed on to her during the Legacy era (DD has an array of bags just from being in the family!) Penny was too small for me so I'm happy the Dinky comes in the larger size with just enough room. I have one in Chalk and I love it.




Nice! Congratulations to her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

iNeedCoffee said:


> I guess at this point, she's an oldie but a goodie. I carried my python embossed Sophia today.


  Fabulous!   I love Sophia.



Sarah03 said:


> Switched into Platinum Woven Laila
> I love this bag.
> View attachment 3356744


  Laila is stunning!



MoreCoachPleez said:


> View attachment 3356798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berkley Reverse Suede Saddle Bag with new friend [emoji48]


  The emjoi charm is perfect on there!   So cute.



Canderson22 said:


> I'm traveling for work this week, so I'm in my trusty go-to travel bag, my waxed leather glam tote. Lightweight, comfortable to carry, and holds a ton.
> 
> View attachment 3357002


  I wish they would bring back the glam.  Looks great.  



Anne R said:


> Navy turnlock Edie that I purchased during the Mother's Day sale. I just love this purse! It's so comfortable to carry and lightweight.


  So beautiful; I love the navy.



westvillage said:


> Here's DD after her graduation. She wore the Penny bag I passed on to her during the Legacy era (DD has an array of bags just from being in the family!) Penny was too small for me so I'm happy the Dinky comes in the larger size with just enough room. I have one in Chalk and I love it.


   Congrats to DD!   Penny looks perfect.


----------



## carterazo

Mickie in orange  (needed something to brighten my day in this terrible weather.  Plus it goes with my dress. [emoji5] )


----------



## westvillage

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange  (needed something to brighten my day in this terrible weather.  Plus it goes with my dress. [emoji5] )
> View attachment 3357900



This is a cutie, especially in this color.


----------



## westvillage

Thanks to Miaborsa, Lucylu29, Caramellatte, Bagdujour, and Pursecharm for your warm wishes. It was lovely to share the adventures of our grad weekend in Chicago via our purses!  I really appreciate it &#128522;.


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> This is a cutie, especially in this color.


Thank you!


----------



## MKB0925

Anne R said:


> Navy turnlock Edie that I purchased during the Mother's Day sale. I just love this purse! It's so comfortable to carry and lightweight.




Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange  (needed something to brighten my day in this terrible weather.  Plus it goes with my dress. [emoji5] )
> View attachment 3357900



Love that color!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that color!


Thanks! Me too. [emoji41]


----------



## ralewi

katev said:


> Beautiful bag! I love the Parker line, great style, detailing, and soft, lush leather. Oh that Parker leather!
> 
> My first Coach purchase was a khaki sand sig Parker hippie 13420 with rosegold hardware and she still holds a special place in my heart. I look forward to carrying her again this summer.
> 
> Nowadays I usually prefer leather bags but when I want something light-weight, summery, and hands-free - this bag still can't be beat.


Thanks.  Pretty bag great for summer.  The parker leather is so buttery soft and supple.


----------



## Iamminda

Duffle Wednesday (or Duffle Friday 2 days early).


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Duffle Wednesday (or Duffle Friday 2 days early).
> 
> View attachment 3358623




Ooooo LOVE this color!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Duffle Wednesday (or Duffle Friday 2 days early).
> 
> View attachment 3358623




Love!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooooo LOVE this color!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





MKB0925 said:


> Love!



Thanks .


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Duffle Wednesday (or Duffle Friday 2 days early).
> 
> View attachment 3358623


Such a happy color, I love it!


----------



## carterazo

Embossed textured leather Borough in milk [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Such a happy color, I love it!



Thanks.



carterazo said:


> Embossed textured leather Borough in milk [emoji7]
> View attachment 3358917



This one is so classy!  Just gorgeous.


----------



## pursecharm

Black Kelsey with silver HW, the original slouchy one.


----------



## shillinggirl88

pursecharm said:


> Black Kelsey with silver HW, the original slouchy one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359127



I had this at one time and sold it....so sad I did. Leather is awesome!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This one is so classy!  Just gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## westvillage

Carrying Coach's brave little Toaster ...


----------



## BeachBagGal

westvillage said:


> Carrying Coach's brave little Toaster ...



What a cutie! I haven't seen anyone post  pic of this bag lately.


----------



## westvillage

Thank you ... and you know,  that pic looks like the little guy has a smile. It wasn't intentional but I'll never unsee it when I pick up the little Toaster ... not a bad thing at all!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Duffle Wednesday (or Duffle Friday 2 days early).
> 
> View attachment 3358623



Such a pretty color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

westvillage said:


> Carrying Coach's brave little Toaster ...



Just love little toasters!


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Such a pretty color!



Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> Carrying Coach's brave little Toaster ...



Love the look of the Toaster.


----------



## Mariquel

westvillage said:


> Carrying Coach's brave little Toaster ...



Always thought this was a cute bag.


----------



## Sarah03

westvillage said:


> Carrying Coach's brave little Toaster ...




Hahaha. I loved that movie when I was a kid!  Your toaster is so cute!


----------



## pursecharm

westvillage said:


> Thank you ... and you know,  that pic looks like the little guy has a smile. It wasn't intentional but I'll never unsee it when I pick up the little Toaster ... not a bad thing at all!




Wish those had stayed around a little longer.


----------



## Hobbsy

westvillage said:


> Carrying Coach's brave little Toaster ...


Love this bag! I have a large Toaster in the color Raisin. &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## westvillage

Hobbsy said:


> Love this bag! I have a large Toaster in the color Raisin. &#10084;&#10084;



Maybe it was you, Hobbsy, who posted a spectacular picture of a larger toaster  in that color  but said, in a private email, that it was heavy. I might track one down except for the heaviness.


----------



## westvillage

I'm always on my IPad so can't multiquote ... so thanks to pursecharm, Sarah03, Mariquel, lamminda, and HesitantShopper!


----------



## Hobbsy

westvillage said:


> Maybe it was you, Hobbsy, who posted a spectacular picture of a larger toaster  in that color  but said, in a private email, that it was heavy. I might track one down except for the heaviness.


No, it's not that heavy. For some reason I haven't been able to attach pictures for about 3 weeks?! I have a post into trouble shooting, looks like a few others are having same problem.


----------



## westvillage

Hobbsy said:


> No, it's not that heavy. For some reason I haven't been able to attach pictures for about 3 weeks?! I have a post into trouble shooting, looks like a few others are having same problem.



Thanks for that info.  Thinking it was heavy really turned me off but it looked so great in the raisin color, larger and softened with use. If you get the capacity to post pictures again    and I hope it comes back soon ... i'd love to see a shot of the larger Toaster.  Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Gramercy in nude


----------



## Hobbsy

westvillage said:


> Thanks for that info.  Thinking it was heavy really turned me off but it looked so great in the raisin color, larger and softened with use. If you get the capacity to post pictures again    and I hope it comes back soon ... i'd love to see a shot of the larger Toaster.  Thanks!


I will do! I sure hope to be able to post pictures again!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3360000



This one is so elegant!   Hmmm, you have a lot of bags I like -- can I raid your closet someday?  Lol


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This one is so elegant!   Hmmm, you have a lot of bags I like -- can I raid your closet someday?  Lol


Thank you! 

Come on over and bring yours so we can swap stories and bags. [emoji41]


----------



## dolali

This was yesterday. I was caught in heavy rain and not even a big umbrella protected me or my beloved Borough from getting soaked:rain:

I was so upset thinking I had ruined it.... but after a few minutes it completely  dried out without leaving any spots or stains.

Coach :urock:


----------



## carterazo

dolali said:


> This was yesterday. I was caught in heavy rain and not even a big umbrella protected me or my beloved Borough from getting soaked:rain:
> 
> I was so upset thinking I had ruined it.... but after a few minutes it completely  dried out without leaving any spots or stains.
> 
> Coach :urock:


That's awesome!  (And what a relief!  [emoji41])


----------



## westvillage

dolali said:


> This was yesterday. I was caught in heavy rain and not even a big umbrella protected me or my beloved Borough from getting soaked:rain:
> 
> I was so upset thinking I had ruined it.... but after a few minutes it completely  dried out without leaving any spots or stains.
> 
> Coach :urock:



Oh wow ... That looked awful, and with the soft leather I'd have been very worried too. Seconding Carterazo ... What a relief!


----------



## BeachBagGal

dolali said:


> This was yesterday. I was caught in heavy rain and not even a big umbrella protected me or my beloved Borough from getting soaked:rain:
> 
> I was so upset thinking I had ruined it.... but after a few minutes it completely  dried out without leaving any spots or stains.
> 
> Coach :urock:



Oh wow that first pic was giving me heart palpitations! I'm glad to see that everything dried and still looking beautiful.


----------



## Iamminda

dolali said:


> This was yesterday. I was caught in heavy rain and not even a big umbrella protected me or my beloved Borough from getting soaked:rain:
> 
> I was so upset thinking I had ruined it.... but after a few minutes it completely  dried out without leaving any spots or stains.
> 
> Coach :urock:



Glad it turned out ok.


----------



## KCeboKing

My new to me Sabrina (I think?! Lol) so far loving her! Just got her last Friday for some retail therapy pick me up!


----------



## Boehm Collector

I have been carrying my black Coach Scout for the past week or so.  Love this bag.  I also have it in navy and beige (not sure they called the color beige on the Coach website).


----------



## Alesa

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3360674
> 
> 
> My new to me Sabrina (I think?! Lol) so far loving her! Just got her last Friday for some retail therapy pick me up!



I love this bag! It is so spacious. I have to remember not to overload it. Congrats!


----------



## Alesa

carterazo said:


> Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3360000



Such an elegant looking bag! Although I have carried my oxblood several times, I have yet to cut the tags on my nude.  I have been living vicariously through you and your posts.


----------



## KCeboKing

Alesa said:


> I love this bag! It is so spacious. I have to remember not to overload it. Congrats!




Thanks! I was debating keeping it, but I think I have finally convinced myself too. I really do love how it looks and how much it does fit!


----------



## Lucylu29

carterazo said:


> Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3360000




This bag is amazing! It is so elegant. Seeing your picture makes me want to hunt one down!


----------



## carterazo

Alesa said:


> Such an elegant looking bag! Although I have carried my oxblood several times, I have yet to cut the tags on my nude.  I have been living vicariously through you and your posts.


Cut those tags off! I've surprised myself at how often I carry it considering the size of my collection. She goes with everything. You'll love her! [emoji41] 


Lucylu29 said:


> This bag is amazing! It is so elegant. Seeing your picture makes me want to hunt one down!


Thank you!  Yes, she's very classy. You should try to find one. [emoji4]


----------



## dolali

carterazo said:


> That's awesome!  (And what a relief!  [emoji41])





westvillage said:


> Oh wow ... That looked awful, and with the soft leather I'd have been very worried too. Seconding Carterazo ... What a relief!





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow that first pic was giving me heart palpitations! I'm glad to see that everything dried and still looking beautiful.





Iamminda said:


> Glad it turned out ok.



Thank you all! This experience has strengthen my love and appreciation for how well made Coach bags are! I am traveling next week and was debating which bag to take.... I now know


----------



## carterazo

Finally carried Miss Rogue. She's a pleasure to carry.  [emoji41]


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Finally carried Miss Rogue. She's a pleasure to carry.  [emoji41]
> View attachment 3361246




What a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you!


----------



## QueenLouis

At the spa. Love breaking this tote out for summer.


----------



## BeachBagGal

QueenLouis said:


> At the spa. Love breaking this tote out for summer.
> 
> View attachment 3361496



What a cute, fun summery tote!


----------



## quinna

It's been a while so large emerald is getting some love.


----------



## quinna

carterazo said:


> Finally carried Miss Rogue. She's a pleasure to carry.  [emoji41]
> View attachment 3361246



Gorgeous!


----------



## quinna

QueenLouis said:


> At the spa. Love breaking this tote out for summer.
> 
> View attachment 3361496



So cute with the scarf!


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> It's been a while so large emerald is getting some love.



LOVE this bag & color!!!


----------



## carterazo

quinna said:


> It's been a while so large emerald is getting some love.


Very pretty color!


quinna said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Rainy today (again!), no problem for Brahmin Louise Rose.  [emoji41]


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> It's been a while so large emerald is getting some love.



Beautiful!  I have her little sister (reg size).



carterazo said:


> Rainy today (again!), no problem for Brahmin Louise Rose.  [emoji41]
> View attachment 3361968



That is a stunning bag.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  I have her little sister (reg size).
> 
> 
> 
> That is a stunning bag.


Thank you!  She's the reason why don't buy black bags. [emoji7]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Tearose appliqué dinky to a wedding


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Tearose appliqué dinky to a wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362056



Great looking bag and your dress is just lovely.


----------



## Mariquel

frivofrugalista said:


> Tearose appliqué dinky to a wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362056



What a romantic outfit!


----------



## Mariquel

carterazo said:


> Finally carried Miss Rogue. She's a pleasure to carry.  [emoji41]
> View attachment 3361246





quinna said:


> It's been a while so large emerald is getting some love.





carterazo said:


> Rainy today (again!), no problem for Brahmin Louise Rose.  [emoji41]
> View attachment 3361968



Lovely bags!


----------



## Mariquel

QueenLouis said:


> At the spa. Love breaking this tote out for summer.
> 
> View attachment 3361496



Great summer bag!  Love your accessories too!


----------



## carterazo

carterazo said:


> Rainy today (again!), no problem for Brahmin Louise Rose.  [emoji41]
> View attachment 3361968


Oh gosh!  I  just realized I posted this in the wrong thread! [emoji32] 

Don't scold me, mods! I was a mistake!


----------



## goodbyeblues

carterazo said:


> Rainy today (again!), no problem for Brahmin Louise Rose.  [emoji41]
> View attachment 3361968


Wow! What a gorgeous bag!


frivofrugalista said:


> Tearose appliqué dinky to a wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362056


I love this, so elegant.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Great looking bag and your dress is just lovely.







Mariquel said:


> What a romantic outfit!







goodbyeblues said:


> I love this, so elegant.




THANK you all! I saw this dress and knew the perfect bag for it[emoji170]


carterazo said:


> Oh gosh!  I  just realized I posted this in the wrong thread! [emoji32]
> 
> Don't scold me, mods! I was a mistake!



Lol inside you are forgiven[emoji16]


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Tearose appliqué dinky to a wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362056




Oooo both bag & dress are so pretty! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pbnjam

QueenLouis said:


> At the spa. Love breaking this tote out for summer.
> 
> View attachment 3361496




This is very pretty! Love the matching scarf too.


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Tearose appliqué dinky to a wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362056



Perfect bag! I have a wedding to attend next month and I'm definitely taking this bag too. [emoji6]



carterazo said:


> Rainy today (again!), no problem for Brahmin Louise Rose.  [emoji41]
> View attachment 3361968



Gorgeous bag! [emoji7]


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo both bag & dress are so pretty! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you[emoji170]



pbnjam said:


> Perfect bag! I have a wedding to attend next month and I'm definitely taking this bag too. [emoji6]
> You won't be disappointed! I fit quite a bit inside and was very easy to carry. Enjoy using yours!


----------



## katev

QueenLouis said:


> At the spa. Love breaking this tote out for summer.
> View attachment 3361496


 

Such a pretty tote for the summer and I know that you have the blue starfish tote, too! 


One of the most fun things about summer is the chance to carry an impractical, beachy bag! 


See the thread below for examples of lots of summer bags and be sure to add pictures of your special bags because it is that time of year again, Memorial Day will be here soon!


http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/show-us-your-straw-canvas-burlap-beachy-bags-803874.html


----------



## SEWDimples

frivofrugalista said:


> Tearose appliqué dinky to a wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362056



Beautiful bag and love the dress too.


----------



## frivofrugalista

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful bag and love the dress too.




Thank you[emoji170]


----------



## katev

frivofrugalista said:


> Tearose appliqué dinky to a wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362056




Gorgeous bag and dress!


----------



## frivofrugalista

katev said:


> Gorgeous bag and dress!




Thanks you[emoji170]


----------



## pursecharm

Gram in Oxblood. I use the long strap quite a bit. Love the side turn locks that can release and open up the sides wider. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 There are 4 turn locks total.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pursecharm said:


> Gram in Oxblood. I use the long strap quite a bit. Love the side turn locks that can release and open up the sides wider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 4 turn locks total.




Love love this bag!


----------



## carterazo

pursecharm said:


> Gram in Oxblood. I use the long strap quite a bit. Love the side turn locks that can release and open up the sides wider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 4 turn locks total.


Twins!  I love mine in nude. It's such a great bag!

I'm cheatin' today so no pics on this thread from me. [emoji6]


----------



## Caspin22

carterazo said:


> I'm cheatin' today so no pics on this thread from me. [emoji6]




Yep I'm cheatin' today too.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Canderson22 said:


> Yep I'm cheatin' today too.




Me three[emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

Was cheating too but switched back today


----------



## keishapie1973

Iamminda said:


> Was cheating too but switched back today
> 
> View attachment 3364331



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Was cheating too but switched back today
> 
> View attachment 3364331


So pretty!


----------



## westvillage

Wearing soft Borough to an evening celebration ... lots of goodies hidden in its ample interior...


----------



## westvillage

Iamminda said:


> Was cheating too but switched back today
> 
> View attachment 3364331



Lovely color.


----------



## Iamminda

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!!!



Thanks -- hope you are still enjoying your racing green nomad.



carterazo said:


> So pretty!



Thank you.  



westvillage said:


> Lovely color.



Thanks.  I like your soft borough.


----------



## carterazo

Rogue in chalk


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Rogue in chalk
> View attachment 3364782



Glad you are enjoying your new beauty!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Glad you are enjoying your new beauty!


Thanks! I did until I discovered that pary of the hardware is peeling. [emoji26]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Thanks! I did until I discovered that pary of the hardware is peeling. [emoji26]



Oh bummer!  Hope they can fix it or replace.  GL


----------



## MsBaggins

Nomad today


----------



## HesitantShopper

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad today



Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Thanks! I did until I discovered that pary of the hardware is peeling. [emoji26]



Oh no! well definitely speak with them. I just read complaints on the suede pockets wearing in another thread, shame it is a pretty bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Was cheating too but switched back today
> 
> View attachment 3364331



Wonderful color! just love the silhouette of the Nomad.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Perfect day for Mineral Rogue.


----------



## westvillage

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad today


Breathtaking color.


----------



## Iamminda

MsBaggins said:


> Nomad today



Stunning color!


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Wonderful color! just love the silhouette of the Nomad.



Thanks HS!


----------



## Hobbsy

Purse FanGirl said:


> Perfect day for Mineral Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 3365088


Twins! You took such a beautiful picture of it! May I ask where you got that color fur pom pom?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Purse FanGirl said:


> Perfect day for Mineral Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 3365088



Mineral is such a great color, cute poof too!


----------



## leoloo24

My duffle and I came to check out the Rogue in person


----------



## keishapie1973

Purse FanGirl said:


> Perfect day for Mineral Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 3365088



Very nice pic!!!! And, I love your bag.....


----------



## MKB0925

charliemom12 said:


> View attachment 3365251
> 
> 
> My duffle and I came to check out the Rogue in person



Love Cognac and the duffle. Are you going to get a rogue?


----------



## tristaeliseh

Just found this still in good condition Coach Kristin Spectator bag w/python trim I believe yesterday at Goodwill (very cheap and happy price) so I carried it today to my grandmother's doctor's office today.


----------



## leoloo24

MKB0925 said:


> Love Cognac and the duffle. Are you going to get a rogue?




I'm not sure yet - I really like it, but not sure if it'll fit my lifestyle.


----------



## MsBaggins

HesitantShopper said:


> Such a gorgeous color!


Thanks!!


----------



## MsBaggins

westvillage said:


> Breathtaking color.


Thank you! I love it


----------



## MsBaggins

Iamminda said:


> Stunning color!


Thanks! It really is a great color!


----------



## Rikilove10

Wore my new Soft Swagger bag in chalk to work today!


----------



## carterazo

Small turnlock Borough in scarlet


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Small turnlock Borough in scarlet
> View attachment 3365680



Love this red -- I was so close to getting this last year because of the color but ultimately decided compartments are not for me.


----------



## gr8onteej

True red Nomad today


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> True red Nomad today
> View attachment 3365881




Loooove the red!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

frivofrugalista said:


> Loooove the red!!!




Thanks!  [emoji3].


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Beautiful color. The monogram is beautiful as well.


----------



## westvillage

Dinky today ... at last we're having a summery day here in the northeast.


----------



## westvillage

gr8onteej said:


> True red Nomad today
> View attachment 3365881



 Beautiful! Nomad leather picks up color so well, and Coach has chosen delicious seasonal  colors for this bag.  I lament that it's too big for me, and I keep hoping that  I'll open the website and find they are making a smaller version as well. It's a gorgeously designed hobo!


----------



## westvillage

tristaeliseh said:


> Just found this still in good condition Coach Kristin Spectator bag w/python trim I believe yesterday at Goodwill (very cheap and happy price) so I carried it today to my grandmother's doctor's office today.



Yay Kristin!! Congratulations on your find. The Kristin line brought me back to coach after a decade away. I have two, which I'll show as the summer comes on, and I've always thought the quality was so top notch. Enjoy her.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Love this red -- I was so close to getting this last year because of the color but ultimately decided compartments are not for me.


I understand. Compartments can be annoying if you don't like them. [emoji5] 


gr8onteej said:


> True red Nomad today
> View attachment 3365881


Stunning color!


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> Beautiful! Nomad leather picks up color so well, and Coach has chosen delicious seasonal  colors for this bag.  I lament that it's too big for me, and I keep hoping that  I'll open the website and find they are making a smaller version as well. It's a gorgeously designed hobo!


My thoughts exactly!  I've looked at several of them really loving the color and simple design.  But for some reason,  I just can't get over the size.


----------



## keishapie1973

carterazo said:


> My thoughts exactly!  I've looked at several of them really loving the color and simple design.  But for some reason,  I just can't get over the size.



I thought it would be too big for me too but it really molds to your body. It doesn't feel big at all when carried as a shoulder bag.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

westvillage said:


> Dinky today ... at last we're having a summery day here in the northeast.




SO cute!!!! I wore mine in Smoke today - love it! Didn't take any pix though. [emoji14]


----------



## gr8onteej

westvillage said:


> Dinky today ... at last we're having a summery day here in the northeast.




I really like the dinky bag, just too small for me even when I'm carrying the least amount of things.  But I enjoy looking at them.


----------



## gr8onteej

westvillage said:


> Beautiful! Nomad leather picks up color so well, and Coach has chosen delicious seasonal  colors for this bag.  I lament that it's too big for me, and I keep hoping that  I'll open the website and find they are making a smaller version as well. It's a gorgeously designed hobo!







carterazo said:


> I understand. Compartments can be annoying if you don't like them. [emoji5]
> 
> Stunning color!




Thanks.  True Red is my favorite Coach red.  That would be nice if they made a smaller (but not too small) version.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Took my mini backpack out for the first time today.  I was surprised at how much it holds!


----------



## carterazo

keishapie1973 said:


> I thought it would be too big for me too but it really molds to your body. It doesn't feel big at all when carried as a shoulder bag.....



Maybe I need to try it on again.  Wait....  I'm on a ban...


----------



## Zahrah

Legacy Friday!


----------



## MKB0925

Zahrah said:


> Legacy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366594




Love...beautiful color!! And love your FOB too...looks like my Boston Terrier..[emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Took my mini backpack out for the first time today.  I was surprised at how much it holds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366375




Nice bag and color!


----------



## MKB0925

gr8onteej said:


> True red Nomad today
> View attachment 3365881




Beautiful red!


----------



## Iamminda

Zahrah said:


> Legacy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366594



Beautiful!   Love legacy Friday.


----------



## MsBaggins

Mercer 30


----------



## leopardgirl0123

MKB0925 said:


> Nice bag and color!


thank you!!


----------



## pursecharm

Rogue to the rescue!


----------



## westvillage

I took my original Court bag out to photograph for the Patina thread and while she was sitting there I took this shot with the Chalk Dinky I'm using again today.  An oldie and newbie in a Coach classic design.  Fun to see!


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> I took my original Court bag out to photograph for the Patina thread and while she was sitting there I took this shot with the Chalk Dinky I'm using again today.  An oldie and newbie in a Coach classic design.  Fun to see!



I've always liked the look of the Court bag -- yours look great.


----------



## westvillage

Thanks ... she's aging gracefully.


----------



## gr8onteej

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful red!




Thank you.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Have had Jade Cora with me the last couple of days.


----------



## westvillage

iNeedCoffee said:


> Have had Jade Cora with me the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367834



Gorgeous color. I like the Cora profile a lot.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my patchwork tote today.


----------



## LvoesBags

My Patent Grey Tribeca Shoulder Purse 14118


----------



## Jungbean

pursecharm said:


> Rogue to the rescue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366777



Is this rogue an Oxblood with brass hardware? (I've seen a picture of this on Nordstrom and I'm curious if it exists.) It looks really good.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Have had Jade Cora with me the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367834




LOVE that color!!!


----------



## pursecharm

Jungbean said:


> Is this rogue an Oxblood with brass hardware? (I've seen a picture of this on Nordstrom and I'm curious if it exists.) It looks really good.




I should've said it it is black with brass hw.


----------



## Iamminda

LvoesBags said:


> My Patent Grey Tribeca Shoulder Purse 14118



Lovely grey.  It's hard to find the perfect grey IMO.


----------



## branbran1984

Feeling the Dinky!


----------



## carterazo

branbran1984 said:


> Feeling the Dinky!


So pretty! 

I purse cheated today, but did wear Coach shoes. [emoji6]


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Mini rucksack. Dangerously close to my beverage.


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my small Dakotah and still loving her.


----------



## jane

Today I am carrying my favorite Phoebe -- gold metallic with the brown signature lining. Back in 2014 this was the first Coach I paid full price for in years!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

westvillage said:


> Gorgeous color. I like the Cora profile a lot.







BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE that color!!!




Thanks, ladies!


----------



## frivofrugalista

At another wedding with Snoopy wristlet


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> At another wedding with Snoopy wristlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368362



Great wristlet.  What a beautiful wedding locale -- have fun!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Great wristlet.  What a beautiful wedding locale -- have fun!




Thank you, I will!


----------



## SEWDimples

frivofrugalista said:


> At another wedding with Snoopy wristlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368362



Very nice. Enjoy the wedding.

I hope to get this in the new Disney line (if available), since I missed the Peanuts line.


----------



## frivofrugalista

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice. Enjoy the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to get this in the new Disney line (if available), since I missed the Peanuts line.




Thank you!
I still have items I haven't used from Snoopy so I'm trying to use them all. Can't wait for Disney!


----------



## myluvofbags

frivofrugalista said:


> At another wedding with Snoopy wristlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368362


Love this pic


----------



## frivofrugalista

myluvofbags said:


> Love this pic




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> At another wedding with Snoopy wristlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368362




Pretty pic! Snoopy is a great pick.


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty pic! Snoopy is a great pick.




He was the perfect companion!


----------



## SEWDimples

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you!
> I still have items I haven't used from Snoopy so I'm trying to use them all. Can't wait for Disney!



At least you are trying. I need to protect and start using my bags from the 1941 collection.


----------



## quinna

Red Gramercy will be complimenting my giant blue and white stripe belly for a picnic today.


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Red Gramercy will be complimenting my giant blue and white stripe belly for a picnic today.



This red currant is such a beautiful color.   Congrats on your giant belly -- how exciting!


----------



## pbnjam

quinna said:


> Red Gramercy will be complimenting my giant blue and white stripe belly for a picnic today.




Cute outfit and bag combo. [emoji631]


----------



## frivofrugalista

quinna said:


> Red Gramercy will be complimenting my giant blue and white stripe belly for a picnic today.




Love the bag and congrats and your giant belly!


----------



## quinna

frivofrugalista said:


> Love the bag and congrats and your giant belly!





Iamminda said:


> This red currant is such a beautiful color.   Congrats on your giant belly -- how exciting!





pbnjam said:


> Cute outfit and bag combo. [emoji631]


Thanks everyone!


----------



## pbnjam

Playing with a new to me scarf on my violet Crosby


----------



## Lucylu29

quinna said:


> Red Gramercy will be complimenting my giant blue and white stripe belly for a picnic today.




I love the Gramercy and every time I see someone's picture it makes me want one even more!
Congrats on the baby! Hope this summer doesn't get too hot for you. Being pregnant in the heat can be a challenge!


----------



## Lucylu29

pbnjam said:


> Playing with a new to me scarf on my violet Crosby
> 
> View attachment 3369792




Beautiful color!


----------



## myluvofbags

My Swagger [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> My Swagger [emoji7]



So pretty and love the heel fob!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Playing with a new to me scarf on my violet Crosby
> 
> View attachment 3369792



Love this purple!  The scarf looks good with it.  



myluvofbags said:


> My Swagger [emoji7]



Love this classy swagger.


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Love this purple!  The scarf looks good with it.



Thank you. I've been dabbling with scarves. They are just as fun as bag charms. 


Lucylu29 said:


> Beautiful color!



Thank you! This is my only purple bag. Used to have more...



myluvofbags said:


> My Swagger [emoji7]



This is just beautiful. Love the charm!


----------



## quinna

Lucylu29 said:


> I love the Gramercy and every time I see someone's picture it makes me want one even more!
> Congrats on the baby! Hope this summer doesn't get too hot for you. Being pregnant in the heat can be a challenge!



Thank you!  Me too, so far we've been off to a scorching start. This fat kid is not a fan.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Playing with a new to me scarf on my violet Crosby
> 
> View attachment 3369792



very pretty! love that color on Crosby!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> At another wedding with Snoopy wristlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368362



Nice pic! mine forever lives in my bag, i never have put it away, just love that turnlock feature.


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> Red Gramercy will be complimenting my giant blue and white stripe belly for a picnic today.



Looks like a great companion!


----------



## CatePNW

Zebra Crosby hanging out on the patio today.





Studded Mini Tanner at Starbucks yesterday.


----------



## CatePNW

pbnjam said:


> Playing with a new to me scarf on my violet Crosby
> 
> View attachment 3369792



That looks nice!  Did you wrap both handles or just the front one?  I don't have any scarves in a pair, so I have used just one to wrap on the front handle of my Morgan it didn't bother me that way.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> Zebra Crosby hanging out on the patio today.
> 
> View attachment 3370237
> 
> 
> 
> Studded Mini Tanner at Starbucks yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3370238




Both so pretty! I like your nature/animal pic. [emoji3]


----------



## myluvofbags

Thank you! 


BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty and love the heel fob!





Iamminda said:


> Love this purple!  The scarf looks good with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this classy swagger.





pbnjam said:


> Thank you. I've been dabbling with scarves. They are just as fun as bag charms.
> 
> 
> Thank you! This is my only purple bag. Used to have more...
> 
> 
> 
> This is just beautiful. Love the charm!


----------



## Mariquel

pbnjam said:


> Playing with a new to me scarf on my violet Crosby
> 
> View attachment 3369792




Beautiful!  I think the Crosby line had overall the best colors/prints of any Coach line.  I love that whimsical LV print too.


----------



## Mariquel

myluvofbags said:


> My Swagger [emoji7]




This is so clean and crisp looking!  May I ask who makes the shoe fob?  I love collecting shoe trinkets.


----------



## Mariquel

CatePNW said:


> Zebra Crosby hanging out on the patio today.
> 
> View attachment 3370237
> 
> 
> 
> Studded Mini Tanner at Starbucks yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3370238




Love both of these bags and the pictures!


----------



## Iamminda

First time out this year after spending the winter in Cabo (aka the dustbag).


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> First time out this year after spending the winter in Cabo (aka the dustbag).
> 
> View attachment 3370742




Gorgeous!!! Beautiful bag to welcome the warmer months.


----------



## Chanticleer

Bought my beautiful Edie at Macy's this morning, carrying her this afternoon!!


----------



## pbnjam

The day is almost over but I carried my Legacy Sand duffle today.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

pbnjam said:


> The day is almost over but I carried my Legacy Sand duffle today.
> 
> View attachment 3370931



Bag Cousins!  I went with the same bag is Robin today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> The day is almost over but I carried my Legacy Sand duffle today.
> 
> View attachment 3370931




Love this classic!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous!!! Beautiful bag to welcome the warmer months.



Thanks BBG!



pbnjam said:


> The day is almost over but I carried my Legacy Sand duffle today.
> 
> View attachment 3370931



I think legacy sand is so classy looking.


----------



## jrtgsdrule

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange  (needed something to brighten my day in this terrible weather.  Plus it goes with my dress. [emoji5] )
> View attachment 3357900


I Love this bag!  Love Love Love and what a great color!!


----------



## jrtgsdrule

Don't know her name, but this was my first ever bag!  A special birthday gift from my father way back in the 80's!  Wearing her lots lately.


----------



## pbnjam

CatePNW said:


> That looks nice!  Did you wrap both handles or just the front one?  I don't have any scarves in a pair, so I have used just one to wrap on the front handle of my Morgan it didn't bother me that way.


Thank you! I only wrapped one handle. I'm not too crazy about protecting these handles. Just purely decorative. 


Mariquel said:


> Beautiful!  I think the Crosby line had overall the best colors/prints of any Coach line.  I love that whimsical LV print too.


Thank you! This color was one of the first that came out. And since then there has been quite a few colors out for sure. Makes me wonder if how long they will keep this style around.



Icecaramellatte said:


> Bag Cousins!  I went with the same bag is Robin today.


Thank you! Robin is a beautiful color and matches the beautiful weather today. 



BeachBagGal said:


> Love this classic!





Iamminda said:


> I think legacy sand is so classy looking.



Thanks ladies. Love Sand. It's a nice neutral. 



Iamminda said:


> First time out this year after spending the winter in Cabo (aka the dustbag).
> 
> View attachment 3370742


Gorgeous! Love Dakotah.


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> First time out this year after spending the winter in Cabo (aka the dustbag).
> 
> View attachment 3370742


The leather looks amazing! Great color for summer


----------



## myluvofbags

jrtgsdrule said:


> Don't know her name, but this was my first ever bag!  A special birthday gift from my father way back in the 80's!  Wearing her lots lately.


Wow the wear on the leather looks great, such a special gift that stands the test of time


----------



## myluvofbags

pbnjam said:


> The day is almost over but I carried my Legacy Sand duffle today.
> 
> View attachment 3370931


Great classic and I love your smiley face fob


----------



## myluvofbags

Mariquel said:


> This is so clean and crisp looking!  May I ask who makes the shoe fob?  I love collecting shoe trinkets.


Thanks, the shoe fob was from Icing a long time ago though [emoji17]


----------



## carterazo

jrtgsdrule said:


> I Love this bag!  Love Love Love and what a great color!!


Thank you! The color just makes me happy. [emoji41]


----------



## BeachBagGal

jrtgsdrule said:


> Don't know her name, but this was my first ever bag!  A special birthday gift from my father way back in the 80's!  Wearing her lots lately.




 Love this classic!


----------



## jrtgsdrule

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this classic!


thank you!  me too


----------



## jrtgsdrule

myluvofbags said:


> Wow the wear on the leather looks great, such a special gift that stands the test of time


Thank you.  I love that the vintage bags seem to be indestructible!


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> The leather looks amazing! Great color for summer





BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous!!! Beautiful bag to welcome the warmer months.





pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! Love Dakotah.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## QueenLouis

pbnjam said:


> The day is almost over but I carried my Legacy Sand duffle today.
> 
> View attachment 3370931




Cute! Is that a leatherprince charm?


----------



## pbnjam

QueenLouis said:


> Cute! Is that a leatherprince charm?




Thank you! Yes it is. I love this charm. It kind of reminds me of the smiley faces from that limited print that LV had a while back. I still remember your cute Japanese girl/ geisha? charm on your mint Candace. I bought that one too.


----------



## westvillage

jrtgsdrule said:


> Don't know her name, but this was my first ever bag!  A special birthday gift from my father way back in the 80's!  Wearing her lots lately.



Love to see the classic Coach bags with age and patina. Check out my oldie, the Court bag, probably about the same age, in the "Show Us Your Patina" thread on the first page. Our bags look quite alike at this stage and it's lovely to see yours.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Chanticleer said:


> Bought my beautiful Edie at Macy's this morning, carrying her this afternoon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370832



Love it...I've been eyeing this same one


----------



## ilikesunshine

Chanticleer said:


> Bought my beautiful Edie at Macy's this morning, carrying her this afternoon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370832





pbnjam said:


> The day is almost over but I carried my Legacy Sand duffle today.
> 
> View attachment 3370931



I'm really feeling this color lately, Pretty!


----------



## Chanticleer

ilikesunshine said:


> Love it...I've been eyeing this same one




Thank you.  I love it because it seems more of a classic style to me.  I always stick with a more classic look in my bags, I'm not into trendy so much.   The leather is wonderful, more along the lines of what I expect from Coach.  If you make the purchase, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> First time out this year after spending the winter in Cabo (aka the dustbag).
> 
> View attachment 3370742


She's so pretty!  I would be able to leave her in Cabo, er, her dustbag.


----------



## myluvofbags

Was inspired by another Coachie carrying a wonderful older saddle type bag. Not sure what this one is called but it's super comfy and functional


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Was inspired by another Coachie carrying a wonderful older saddle type bag. Not sure what this one is called but it's super comfy and functional



Love this bag!! I love the older classic Coach styles.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> She's so pretty!  I would be able to leave her in Cabo, er, her dustbag.



Thanks . 



myluvofbags said:


> Was inspired by another Coachie carrying a wonderful older saddle type bag. Not sure what this one is called but it's super comfy and functional



Looks like a great classic!


----------



## myluvofbags

Thanks! I have been neglecting my older bags and since seeing some older ones here I realized why I could not part with them, such great quality. 





BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bag!! I love the older classic Coach styles.





Iamminda said:


> Thanks .
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a great classic!


----------



## carterazo

carterazo said:


> She's so pretty!  I would be able to leave her in Cabo, er, her dustbag.


I meant to say WOULDN'T be able to leave her in. [emoji5]


----------



## soramillay

Robin Courtenay, I love wearing this with white!


----------



## myluvofbags

soramillay said:


> Robin Courtenay, I love wearing this with white!


What a great color and love the fob.


----------



## Iamminda

soramillay said:


> Robin Courtenay, I love wearing this with white!



Love this one!   One of the best Legacy colors.


----------



## SimplyB

Haven't worn this one in awhile.  Still makes me smile...Legacy Molly in Cognac.


----------



## BeachBagGal

soramillay said:


> Robin Courtenay, I love wearing this with white!



Love this girl and color! I have her in black. Such a great, practical bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SimplyB said:


> Haven't worn this one in awhile.  Still makes me smile...Legacy Molly in Cognac.
> View attachment 3372680



Legacy Cognac = YUM!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

SimplyB said:


> Haven't worn this one in awhile.  Still makes me smile...Legacy Molly in Cognac.
> View attachment 3372680


Love Molly! The legacy line is crafted so well


----------



## SimplyB

BeachBagGal said:


> Legacy Cognac = YUM!!!




I adore the cognac.  In fact this will sound strange, but there was a phase where that's the only colour I bought from Coach (I have a Madison Phoebe, zip around legacy wallet, and legacy shoulder bag~all in cognac).  I've yet to see another designer/brand that has as rich of a tan colour like the Coach cognac.



myluvofbags said:


> Love Molly! The legacy line is crafted so well




The Legacy line is what drew me to Coach.  (there were a few lovely Madison bags too!). Such classics and beautiful leather.


----------



## Iamminda

SimplyB said:


> Haven't worn this one in awhile.  Still makes me smile...Legacy Molly in Cognac.
> View attachment 3372680



That's a good one!


----------



## MKB0925

soramillay said:


> Robin Courtenay, I love wearing this with white!




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## MKB0925

SimplyB said:


> Haven't worn this one in awhile.  Still makes me smile...Legacy Molly in Cognac.
> View attachment 3372680




Beautiful! Cognac is one my favorite color for a bag. I always regret not getting a molly. I will have to keep my eyes out for one. [emoji4]


----------



## soramillay

Thanks everyone, the Legacy line is the best! My Coach collection now consists only of Legacy and Kristin bags. To me Coach is that smooth glove-tanned leather, I can't seem to love anything that isn't that.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Was inspired by another Coachie carrying a wonderful older saddle type bag. Not sure what this one is called but it's super comfy and functional



Looks lovely! is that the MK monkey? suits it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

soramillay said:


> Robin Courtenay, I love wearing this with white!



what a great color! love the fob too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SimplyB said:


> Haven't worn this one in awhile.  Still makes me smile...Legacy Molly in Cognac.
> View attachment 3372680



Very nice, love the rich color and tassels.


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks lovely! is that the MK monkey? suits it!


Haha, yes it is, good eyes. I think he is adorable


----------



## shillinggirl88

SimplyB said:


> Haven't worn this one in awhile.  Still makes me smile...Legacy Molly in Cognac.
> View attachment 3372680



Love the E/W style of Molly! A true classic.


----------



## Chanticleer

soramillay said:


> Thanks everyone, the Legacy line is the best! My Coach collection now consists only of Legacy and Kristin bags. To me Coach is that smooth glove-tanned leather, I can't seem to love anything that isn't that.




I agree.  I have quite a few Legacy bags that I bought years ago.  To me, they ARE Coach. That leather is the best.  My bags still look brand new!  And the smell of the leather is to die for!


----------



## jane

I'm wearing my python Sophia tomorrow, along with these Sam Edelman sandals I just found on Amazon. I love them all!!


----------



## SEWDimples

jane said:


> I'm wearing my python Sophia tomorrow, along with these Sam Edelman sandals I just found on Amazon. I love them all!!



Gorgeous! Great sandals to match.


----------



## carterazo

jane said:


> I'm wearing my python Sophia tomorrow, along with these Sam Edelman sandals I just found on Amazon. I love them all!!


Beautiful!  
I carried my gathered leather Sophia in pearl grey yesterday - but of course I could not post a pic. Uploading issues are still happening.


----------



## jane

carterazo said:


> Beautiful!
> I carried my gathered leather Sophia in pearl grey yesterday - but of course I could not post a pic. Uploading issues are still happening.


Twins! That is my only other Sophia. Don't you just love it??


----------



## MiaBorsa

Croc Edie in navy.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Croc Edie in navy.



That is pretty!  Also love that wallet!


----------



## carterazo

jane said:


> Twins! That is my only other Sophia. Don't you just love it??


Yes! It's one of my special bags. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Croc Edie in navy.


So pretty!  Love your wallet.


----------



## westvillage

MiaBorsa said:


> Croc Edie in navy.



 I like this. Edie looks really good in croc. Don't think I've ever seen it in person. Nice!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Chalk rogue. Wore light clothes today. [emoji4]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Kristin Double Zip Satchel at lunch today with me & ds


----------



## Iamminda

Purse FanGirl said:


> Chalk rogue. Wore light clothes today. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375016



Looks so beautiful with the tearose charm.


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Kristin Double Zip Satchel at lunch today with me & ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375547



Beautiful -- also like all the accessories.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Thank you.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful -- also like all the accessories.



Thank you 

All my Coach items I've had a few years and I decided to resurrect them:
They've been stored away for quite some time so I decided to use them or get rid of them. My only new Coach is my Swagger 21 Rainbow Colorblock...I'd forgotten how much I loved these bags


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Purse FanGirl said:


> Chalk rogue. Wore light clothes today. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375016



Lovely!


----------



## jcnc

Purse FanGirl said:


> Chalk rogue. Wore light clothes today. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375016


That is a beatiful bag and that charm .... its soooooooooooo beautiful. is that from coach too? I am usually not that easily tempted but I have GOT to have that charm


----------



## jcnc

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Kristin Double Zip Satchel at lunch today with me & ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375547


I love Kristen! I like how you coordinated the accessories


----------



## HandbagDiva354

jcnc said:


> I love Kristen! I like how you coordinated the accessories



Thank you


----------



## sheisgi




----------



## Rikilove10

Purse FanGirl said:


> Chalk rogue. Wore light clothes today. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375016



The Rogue is just gorgeous. Love it in chalk and with the charm you selected. Beautiful!


----------



## travelerxd

Purse FanGirl said:


> Chalk rogue. Wore light clothes today. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375016


That tea rose charm is it from coach? So lovely!


----------



## Rikilove10

Coach Soft Swagger in Gunmetal/Chalk is with me at work today! For some reason it's coming through as a white in the photo, though.  My most recent purchase and favorite bag right now!


----------



## PamK

Oldie but a goodie today! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## myluvofbags

Love the legacy and swagger line. Both are beautiful and the leather is amazing! 


PamK said:


> Oldie but a goodie today! &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377138





Rikilove10 said:


> Coach Soft Swagger in Gunmetal/Chalk is with me at work today! For some reason it's coming through as a white in the photo, though.  My most recent purchase and favorite bag right now!


----------



## Rikilove10

myluvofbags said:


> Love the legacy and swagger line. Both are beautiful and the leather is amazing!



Yes, I love that about Coach. Their leathers are always amazing!  I am looking forward to getting the Rogue in pebbled leather in either oxblood or chalk. I just love the elegance and functionality found with Coach bags.


----------



## PamK

myluvofbags said:


> Love the legacy and swagger line. Both are beautiful and the leather is amazing!




Legacy was one of my favorites! Thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

PamK said:


> Oldie but a goodie today! &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377138



Beautiful!  I am a big fan of the Legacy line as well.


----------



## MsBaggins

Smoke Saddle 23 w/clutch


----------



## PamK

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  I am a big fan of the Legacy line as well.




Thanks so much!! [emoji1]


----------



## pbnjam

PamK said:


> Oldie but a goodie today! &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377138




Gorgeous red! And so cute with that charm.


----------



## pbnjam

MsBaggins said:


> Smoke Saddle 23 w/clutch




Beautiful! I'm a fan of these saddle bags too.


----------



## SimplyB

MsBaggins said:


> Smoke Saddle 23 w/clutch




Love the smoke colour.  Beautiful bags.


----------



## Iamminda

MsBaggins said:


> Smoke Saddle 23 w/clutch



Beautiful set!


----------



## MsBaggins

Thank you, everyone!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MsBaggins said:


> Smoke Saddle 23 w/clutch



 Smoke is such a great color!!


----------



## Zahrah

Legacy Friday- mint Courtenay- new to me.


----------



## PamK

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous red! And so cute with that charm.




Thanks! It's actually a Coach charm I found at TJ Maxx a few years ago. None since, unfortunately! [emoji26]


----------



## walk-unafraid

This wildflower Sierra from FOS earlier this spring. It isn't in my normal wheelhouse of dark colors, but it sure is pretty. Definitely a spring/summer favorite!


----------



## westvillage

Wearing my under-used Carlyle from 2 years ago. This summer I'm really going to bond with her since she was a gift from DH and DD and she's staying in the line-up. I'm using the straps long, like a shoulder bag, since she's more comfortable that way, although I prefer a satchel look for this bag.  Maybe I'll be able to shorten them when she's broken in and I'm used to the bulky middle.


----------



## Iamminda

Zahrah said:


> Legacy Friday- mint Courtenay- new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377710



Mint is so pretty -- perfect for summer!


----------



## Zahrah

walk-unafraid said:


> This wildflower Sierra from FOS earlier this spring. It isn't in my normal wheelhouse of dark colors, but it sure is pretty. Definitely a spring/summer favorite!




This is beautiful, love the soft flowers.


----------



## pbnjam

Still carrying Dakotah...


----------



## MsBaggins

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji813] Smoke is such a great color!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Still carrying Dakotah...
> View attachment 3378277



This is one of the best flap bags ever made!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

pbnjam said:


> Still carrying Dakotah...
> View attachment 3378277



Love this!!! 



Iamminda said:


> This is one of the best flap bags ever made!!!



I agree. I wish I was into Coach when they released this....


----------



## Nymeria1

pbnjam said:


> Still carrying Dakotah...
> View attachment 3378277



Twins on this bag!  One of my all time favorites!  The style, leather, details, etc. are all gorgeous.  This bag should have been a Coach staple.  Why does Coach change beloved styles every five minutes??


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

pbnjam said:


> Still carrying Dakotah...
> View attachment 3378277


Love this bag so much, too! I need to break out my pink one for spring/summer! Thanks for the visual reminder!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

walk-unafraid said:


> This wildflower Sierra from FOS earlier this spring. It isn't in my normal wheelhouse of dark colors, but it sure is pretty. Definitely a spring/summer favorite!


So pretty!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Shopped my closet for this soft Borough in the earth color, with Dooney wallet.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Shopped my closet for this soft Borough in the earth color, with Dooney wallet.



Very nice borough and beautiful wallet!


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> This is one of the best flap bags ever made!!!



Thank you and I totally agree! [emoji1]



keishapie1973 said:


> Love this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I wish I was into Coach when they released this....



Thank you! I was around but wished I got the light blue one too. My wallet only allowed one at the time and I'm always playing it safe with black. Tho I love the bit of edginess this bag has. [emoji6]



Nymeria1 said:


> Twins on this bag!  One of my all time favorites!  The style, leather, details, etc. are all gorgeous.  This bag should have been a Coach staple.  Why does Coach change beloved styles every five minutes??



Thanks twin! I wish they kept Rhyder around because I was waiting for just the right color and material combo.



LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Love this bag so much, too! I need to break out my pink one for spring/summer! Thanks for the visual reminder!



Thank you. You definitely need to! The pink with orange whipstitch is perfect for Summer.


----------



## rfiwler1

Love it


----------



## jcnc

walk-unafraid said:


> This wildflower Sierra from FOS earlier this spring. It isn't in my normal wheelhouse of dark colors, but it sure is pretty. Definitely a spring/summer favorite!


I have never seen this bag before! She is so summery and beautiful !


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Very nice borough and beautiful wallet!



Thanks!   Seeing the Borough on the summer sale made me want to carry it again.  (And that convinced me that I don't "need" the tan one.  )


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

MiaBorsa said:


> Shopped my closet for this soft Borough in the earth color, with Dooney wallet.


My favorite piece from Coach!!!


----------



## katev

I went on a picnic today and last night I reviewed my straw, canvas, and burlaps bags  (because I have a lot of them!) to pick something to wear today. 

I decided on my large Bleecker Striped Coated Canvas in Sunglow and White 30173 SV CMD that comes with a large matching wristlet - but I hesitated because the bag is so large, but then I thought about all the stuff I wanted to bring with me to the picnic and I realized that this bag was just the right size! 

It is also comfy to carry and balances nicely on my should and opens wide for easy access. And I got a lot of compliments about it at the picnic so it was a great choice!


----------



## jcnc

MiaBorsa said:


> Shopped my closet for this soft Borough in the earth color, with Dooney wallet.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## jcnc

katev said:


> I went on a picnic today and last night I reviewed my straw, canvas, and burlaps bags  (because I have a lot of them!) to pick something to wear today.
> 
> I decided on my large Bleecker Striped Coated Canvas in Sunglow and White 30173 SV CMD that comes with a large matching wristlet - but I hesitated because the bag is so large, but then I thought about all the stuff I wanted to bring with me to the picnic and I realized that this bag was just the right size!
> 
> It is also comfy to carry and balances nicely on my should and opens wide for easy access. And I got a lot of compliments about it at the picnic so it was a great choice!


I love yellow bags for summers! Looks like the perfect bag for a day in the sun!


----------



## Iamminda

katev said:


> I went on a picnic today and last night I reviewed my straw, canvas, and burlaps bags  (because I have a lot of them!) to pick something to wear today.
> 
> I decided on my large Bleecker Striped Coated Canvas in Sunglow and White 30173 SV CMD that comes with a large matching wristlet - but I hesitated because the bag is so large, but then I thought about all the stuff I wanted to bring with me to the picnic and I realized that this bag was just the right size!
> 
> It is also comfy to carry and balances nicely on my should and opens wide for easy access. And I got a lot of compliments about it at the picnic so it was a great choice!



This one brings a smile to my face


----------



## HesitantShopper

katev said:


> I went on a picnic today and last night I reviewed my straw, canvas, and burlaps bags  (because I have a lot of them!) to pick something to wear today.
> 
> I decided on my large Bleecker Striped Coated Canvas in Sunglow and White 30173 SV CMD that comes with a large matching wristlet - but I hesitated because the bag is so large, but then I thought about all the stuff I wanted to bring with me to the picnic and I realized that this bag was just the right size!
> 
> It is also comfy to carry and balances nicely on my should and opens wide for easy access. And I got a lot of compliments about it at the picnic so it was a great choice!



Such a pretty summery combination. The fob is adorable too.


----------



## katev

jcnc said:


> I love yellow bags for summers! Looks like the perfect bag for a day in the sun!


 


Iamminda said:


> This one brings a smile to my face


 


HesitantShopper said:


> Such a pretty summery combination. The fob is adorable too.




Thank you! I should have specified that the yellow and white striped bag is a Bleecker "Preston" and it is the only Preston I own. I bought that red patent crab fob ages ago because it was cute but I never found the right bag go with it, but it is perfect for this bag, IMO. 


Yesterday at the picnic this bag received a lot of praise including the comment "that really says summer!" 


When I bought it last year I almost didn't keep it. I loved it and the price was great but it is huge and I have other beachy bags, but I am really glad that I hung onto it!


----------



## Sarah03

Hologram Market Tote


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3379717
> 
> Hologram Market Tote



Beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I went on a picnic today and last night I reviewed my straw, canvas, and burlaps bags  (because I have a lot of them!) to pick something to wear today.
> 
> I decided on my large Bleecker Striped Coated Canvas in Sunglow and White 30173 SV CMD that comes with a large matching wristlet - but I hesitated because the bag is so large, but then I thought about all the stuff I wanted to bring with me to the picnic and I realized that this bag was just the right size!
> 
> It is also comfy to carry and balances nicely on my should and opens wide for easy access. And I got a lot of compliments about it at the picnic so it was a great choice!




I LOVE this yellow/white stripe combo! Sooo cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3379717
> 
> Hologram Market Tote




Sooo pretty!


----------



## westvillage

katev said:


> I went on a picnic today and last night I reviewed my straw, canvas, and burlaps bags  (because I have a lot of them!) to pick something to wear today.
> 
> I decided on my large Bleecker Striped Coated Canvas in Sunglow and White 30173 SV CMD that comes with a large matching wristlet - but I hesitated because the bag is so large, but then I thought about all the stuff I wanted to bring with me to the picnic and I realized that this bag was just the right size!
> 
> It is also comfy to carry and balances nicely on my should and opens wide for easy access. And I got a lot of compliments about it at the picnic so it was a great choice!



Great bag ... love the dome and the big chunky stripes in yellow!   such fun...


----------



## westvillage

walk-unafraid said:


> This wildflower Sierra from FOS earlier this spring. It isn't in my normal wheelhouse of dark colors, but it sure is pretty. Definitely a spring/summer favorite!



Such a pretty floral pattern and probably can be worn with so much.  I also love the dome. Lovely to get a look at her!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3379717
> 
> Hologram Market Tote


Love the many different hues in this


----------



## katev

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3379717
> 
> Hologram Market Tote




Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## katev

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE this yellow/white stripe combo! Sooo cute!


 


westvillage said:


> Great bag ... love the dome and the big chunky stripes in yellow!   such fun...




Thanks, she is a fun, summery bag!


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> I went on a picnic today and last night I reviewed my straw, canvas, and burlaps bags  (because I have a lot of them!) to pick something to wear today.
> 
> I decided on my large Bleecker Striped Coated Canvas in Sunglow and White 30173 SV CMD that comes with a large matching wristlet - but I hesitated because the bag is so large, but then I thought about all the stuff I wanted to bring with me to the picnic and I realized that this bag was just the right size!
> 
> It is also comfy to carry and balances nicely on my should and opens wide for easy access. And I got a lot of compliments about it at the picnic so it was a great choice!


Love it! So fun. I would wear it any time I need a pick me up no matter the season. Just looking at it makes me smile.


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!







myluvofbags said:


> Love the many different hues in this







katev said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!




Thanks! I just love this bag & the color changing effects


----------



## katev

carterazo said:


> Love it! So fun. I would wear it any time I need a pick me up no matter the season. Just looking at it makes me smile.




Good idea! I have been using it only for travel and picnics but maybe I should carry it on ordinary summer days too!


----------



## carterazo

Mickie in orange  [emoji7]


----------



## donutsprinkles

Tea rose rogue. Loooooove it.


----------



## gr8onteej

Hologram Market Tote at my nephew's Pre-K Graduation


----------



## Jaidybug

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 3382482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hologram Market Tote at my nephew's Pre-K Graduation



Gorgeous pic!!! So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Can't upload with this new format....

yesterday and today I carried my Gramercy in nude.


----------



## gr8onteej

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous pic!!! So pretty!


Thank you.  Finally figuring this out.


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 3382482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hologram Market Tote at my nephew's Pre-K Graduation


Just beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Can't upload with this new format....
> 
> yesterday and today I carried my Gramercy in nude.



I love this bag of yours!   Even without a picture.  I haven't tried uploading a pic yet .


----------



## Glttglam

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 3382482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hologram Market Tote at my nephew's Pre-K Graduation



Beautiful color!


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> Just beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## gr8onteej

Glttglam said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 3382482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hologram Market Tote at my nephew's Pre-K Graduation



Love it, twin!


----------



## soonergirl

Marshmallow Crosby with oil slick skull.


----------



## Iamminda

soonergirl said:


> Marshmallow Crosby with oil slick skull.
> 
> View attachment 3383035


Beautiful!   I really wanted something in this color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> Marshmallow Crosby with oil slick skull.
> 
> View attachment 3383035



Great color! nice edgy fob too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 3382482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hologram Market Tote at my nephew's Pre-K Graduation



so shimmery!


----------



## aundria17

Tea Rose Rogue


----------



## myluvofbags

soonergirl said:


> Marshmallow Crosby with oil slick skull.
> 
> View attachment 3383035


Such a pretty pink


----------



## Purse FanGirl

That skull is a hoot...Love it!


----------



## ZSP

aundria17 said:


> Tea Rose Rogue



Beautiful bag but I'm drooling over that shimmery, shiny Frenchie perched there on your dressing table.  lol


----------



## gr8onteej

Sarah03 said:


> Love it, twin!


Thanks!  Seeing yours inspired me to get mine out.


----------



## frivofrugalista

aundria17 said:


> Tea Rose Rogue



Simply beautiful!


----------



## CatePNW

aundria17 said:


> Tea Rose Rogue



Wow, what a piece of art that bag is!  I also love your decor in the photo.


----------



## jpark2

Out with my swagger 20 today


----------



## BeachBagGal

Blissroads said:


> Out with my swagger 20 today



So pretty and love your nails!


----------



## BeachBagGal

aundria17 said:


> Tea Rose Rogue



Goooorgeous! [emoji173]️


----------



## jpark2

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty and love your nails!



Thanks [emoji847]


----------



## Hobbsy

Blissroads said:


> Out with my swagger 20 today


What a pretty picture! Love your bag, ring and nails! [emoji5]

I call it collecting!


----------



## hollymable

Small Kelsey in peach rose


----------



## Hobbsy

hollymable said:


> View attachment 3384174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Kelsey in peach rose


I love this color!!

I call it collecting!


----------



## gr8onteej

Holo TRex and her bag are enduring, I mean enjoying the heat.


----------



## jpark2

Hobbsy said:


> What a pretty picture! Love your bag, ring and nails! [emoji5]
> 
> I call it collecting!



Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

gr8onteej said:


> Holo TRex and her bag are enduring, I mean enjoying the heat.


Those 2 were made for each other, love it!

I call it collecting!


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> Holo TRex and her bag are enduring, I mean enjoying the heat.



[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## gr8onteej

Hobbsy said:


> Those 2 were made for each other, love it!
> 
> I call it collecting!





frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## gr8onteej

Thanks [emoji16]!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Been a while I used Lily


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> Holo TRex and her bag are enduring, I mean enjoying the heat.



Love this combo! Perfect for each other!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Been a while I used Lily



Gahh can I say how GORGEOUS this blue is!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Hobbsy

frivofrugalista said:


> Been a while I used Lily


And she's still gorgeous! !

I call it collecting!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Gahh can I say how GORGEOUS this blue is!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Hobbsy said:


> And she's still gorgeous! !
> 
> I call it collecting!



Thanks ladies...I was thinking of selling but every time I take it out I change my mind.


----------



## soonergirl

gr8onteej said:


> Holo TRex and her bag are enduring, I mean enjoying the heat.



Twins on both! So cute!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this combo! Perfect for each other!



Thank you.


----------



## gr8onteej

soonergirl said:


> Twins on both! So cute!!!



Nice!


----------



## gr8onteej

frivofrugalista said:


> Been a while I used Lily



Love this color!


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> Love this color!



Thank you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Had to use this beauty today


----------



## TsumTsum

frivofrugalista said:


> Had to use this beauty today


I love this!  And it looks awesome with what your wearing!


----------



## Purse Nut

I took my large Carly out of hibernation for the day. Or maybe 2 or 3....she's Chili Red and a lot like the temperatures down here in the Southwest!


----------



## Sarah03

Purse Nut said:


> I took my large Carly out of hibernation for the day. Or maybe 2 or 3....she's Chili Red and a lot like the temperatures down here in the Southwest!



Beautiful! I love the Carly- it's one of my favorites!


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Had to use this beauty today



HOW CUUUTE!!! I knew you'd rock this!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ZSP

Purse Nut said:


> I took my large Carly out of hibernation for the day. Or maybe 2 or 3....she's Chili Red and a lot like the temperatures down here in the Southwest!



Carly has not lost any of her red hot appeal...still a great bag.  You're right...it's freaking hot here, isn't it?  We're getting a little break today...only 102 vs 108 yesterday.


----------



## Purse Nut

Sarah03, post: 30348652, member: 440853"]Beautiful! I love the Carly- it's one of my favorites!

Thanks Sarah. I love them too. I have a khaki optic w/parchment leather & matching wallet. I fall in love with them every time I take them out!


----------



## Purse Nut

ZSP- It's totally hot! Not much of a break though. Was doing yard work this morning and boy the heat kinda creeps up & hits you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

TsumTsum said:


> I love this!  And it looks awesome with what your wearing!





BeachBagGal said:


> HOW CUUUTE!!! I knew you'd rock this!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thanks, I posted a better one in the Mod Shot thread.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I got a few new tops Friday, and I carried my Badlands print Mini Ruby with two of them this weekend:


----------



## happyflower1

This is all I carried today ...[emoji15]


----------



## BeachBagGal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I got a few new tops Friday, and I carried my Badlands print Mini Ruby with two of them this weekend:
> View attachment 3385323



Very cute! [emoji106]


----------



## frivofrugalista

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I got a few new tops Friday, and I carried my Badlands print Mini Ruby with two of them this weekend:
> View attachment 3385323



The left top matches the mini ruby perfectly!


----------



## frivofrugalista

happyflower1 said:


> This is all I carried today ...[emoji15]



Love the yellow.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

BeachBagGal said:


> Very cute! [emoji106]





frivofrugalista said:


> The left top matches the mini ruby perfectly!



Thank you, ladies! I was a little (pleasantly) surprised the Badlands print was such a great match with my new show shirt.


----------



## MKB0925

hollymable said:


> View attachment 3384174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Kelsey in peach rose


LOVE this color!



frivofrugalista said:


> Been a while I used Lily


What a beautiful color!


----------



## Sarah03

I carried Studded Edie last week, and now I'm carrying my Whiplash Saddle Bag in Camel (with a little stowaway on the side )


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> I carried Studded Edie last week, and now I'm carrying my Whiplash Saddle Bag in Camel (with a little stowaway on the side )
> View attachment 3385733
> View attachment 3385734
> View attachment 3385735



Great bags and love the Dino! [emoji175]


----------



## Mariquel

frivofrugalista said:


> Been a while I used Lily


Such a lovely color! Don't get rid of it unless you're giving it to me!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Had to use this beauty today



Adorable! looks so cute on you~


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I carried Studded Edie last week, and now I'm carrying my Whiplash Saddle Bag in Camel (with a little stowaway on the side )
> View attachment 3385733
> View attachment 3385734
> View attachment 3385735



Great bags! love your little stowaway!


----------



## HesitantShopper

happyflower1 said:


> This is all I carried today ...[emoji15]



Great lightweight choice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I got a few new tops Friday, and I carried my Badlands print Mini Ruby with two of them this weekend:
> View attachment 3385323



Great tops! bag is a perfect compliment with them!


----------



## hollymable

MKB0925 said:


> LOVE this color!
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mariquel said:


> Such a lovely color! Don't get rid of it unless you're giving it to me!



Lol we'll find me and it's all yours [emoji6]


----------



## pursecharm

Out with Snoopy today.


----------



## happyflower1

HesitantShopper said:


> Great lightweight choice!



Yes , especially w/ this horrible heat [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]
Thank you [emoji324]


----------



## frivofrugalista

pursecharm said:


> Out with Snoopy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386203



Love seeing snoopy!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Mickey and I having a morning latte at Starbucks together. Every time I look at this bag I can't help but smile...


----------



## Hobbsy

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3386657
> 
> 
> Mickey and I having a morning latte at Starbucks together. Every time I look at this bag I can't help but smile...


So cute!!

I call it collecting!


----------



## pbnjam

westvillage said:


> Dinky today ... at last we're having a summery day here in the northeast.





westvillage said:


> I took my original Court bag out to photograph for the Patina thread and while she was sitting there I took this shot with the Chalk Dinky I'm using again today.  An oldie and newbie in a Coach classic design.  Fun to see!



Very pretty bags! Love the braided chain strap on the Dinky bag.


----------



## Sarah03

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3386657
> 
> 
> Mickey and I having a morning latte at Starbucks together. Every time I look at this bag I can't help but smile...


Oh, how cute! I love the bright red.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3386657
> 
> 
> Mickey and I having a morning latte at Starbucks together. Every time I look at this bag I can't help but smile...



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️can't love this anymore!


----------



## frivofrugalista

My work tote for the week...


----------



## Goofydes

75th Anniversary Saddle Bag with Mickey!


----------



## pbnjam

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3386657
> 
> 
> Mickey and I having a morning latte at Starbucks together. Every time I look at this bag I can't help but smile...


So pretty! I love this red. 


frivofrugalista said:


> My work tote for the week...


Perfect combo! Love Mickey! 


Goofydes said:


> 75th Anniversary Saddle Bag with Mickey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386801


The hangtag looks great on this bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3386657
> 
> 
> Mickey and I having a morning latte at Starbucks together. Every time I look at this bag I can't help but smile...



Love this red cutie!! I would [emoji3] too. 



frivofrugalista said:


> My work tote for the week...



Oh what a perfectly fun work tote!



Goofydes said:


> 75th Anniversary Saddle Bag with Mickey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386801



Mickey looks perfectly cute on there!


----------



## carterazo

Goofydes said:


> 75th Anniversary Saddle Bag with Mickey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386801


I think you just inspired a Mickey purchase... I couldn't think of a way to use one.  Thanks! [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

Purse Nut said:


> I took my large Carly out of hibernation for the day. Or maybe 2 or 3....she's Chili Red and a lot like the temperatures down here in the Southwest!





happyflower1 said:


> This is all I carried today ...[emoji15]





Sarah03 said:


> I carried Studded Edie last week, and now I'm carrying my Whiplash Saddle Bag in Camel (with a little stowaway on the side )
> View attachment 3385733
> View attachment 3385734
> View attachment 3385735





Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3386657
> 
> 
> Mickey and I having a morning latte at Starbucks together. Every time I look at this bag I can't help but smile...





frivofrugalista said:


> My work tote for the week...





Goofydes said:


> 75th Anniversary Saddle Bag with Mickey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386801


Great stuff ladies!  So much eye/arm candy! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Sarah03

Lindsey! I love this bag.


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3388762
> 
> Lindsey! I love this bag.



Gorgeous bag! The leather looks so buttery. [emoji7]


----------



## Sarah03

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous bag! The leather looks so buttery. [emoji7]



Thank you! She's super squishy!


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3388762
> 
> Lindsey! I love this bag.



Linsey is such a great bag!!!


----------



## Sarah03

tlo said:


> Linsey is such a great bag!!!



Agreed! One of my favorite styles to carry!


----------



## mmgirl77

New to me Lindsey


----------



## pbnjam

mmgirl77 said:


> New to me Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389507



That color is so pretty![emoji169] [emoji304]


----------



## MKB0925

mmgirl77 said:


> New to me Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389507



Gorgeous! Love that color and the squishiness!


----------



## BeachBagGal

mmgirl77 said:


> New to me Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389507


Love this yellow!!


----------



## Sarah03

mmgirl77 said:


> New to me Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389507



I love this! The color is amazing.


----------



## TsumTsum

mmgirl77 said:


> New to me Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389507


Love!!  So bright and cheery!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Kristin Pleated Leather Satchel riding shotgun with me today![emoji177]


----------



## Icecaramellatte

First time out with this bag or any of my DisneyxCoach collection. Still working on charm choice and placement though.
Large Mickey saddle bag in Chalk


----------



## BeachBagGal

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 3389926
> 
> 
> First time out with this bag or any of my DisneyxCoach collection. Still working on charm choice and placement though.
> Large Mickey saddle bag in Chalk



So cute!!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Out with my studded Edie. I love everything about this bag. It's so beautiful and easy to carry.


----------



## frivofrugalista

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Kristin Pleated Leather Satchel riding shotgun with me today![emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389911



What a good ole throwback! Haven't used mine in a while but super pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Carried this pretty today. She was perfect with my outfit even though DH thought otherwise.  (I should know better than ask for his opinion [emoji23] )


----------



## branbran1984

Got her during the sale!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

frivofrugalista said:


> What a good ole throwback! Haven't used mine in a while but super pretty!



Thanks...I'm trying to use all my stored away, forgotten Coach bags. Now I remember why I used to be a Coach girl!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

carterazo said:


> Carried this pretty today. She was perfect with my outfit even though DH thought otherwise.  (I should know better than ask for his opinion [emoji23] )
> View attachment 3391218



Lovely, as always[emoji254]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

branbran1984 said:


> Got her during the sale!



Very cute![emoji166]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 3389926
> 
> 
> First time out with this bag or any of my DisneyxCoach collection. Still working on charm choice and placement though.
> Large Mickey saddle bag in Chalk



What a fun bag![emoji177]


----------



## Icecaramellatte

HandbagDiva354 said:


> What a fun bag![emoji177]





BeachBagGal said:


> So cute!!


Thanks
Took her out again.


----------



## MiaBorsa

A successful closet dive today; Crosby got to come out!


----------



## quinna

branbran1984 said:


> Feeling the Dinky!


Love this one!!!


----------



## pbnjam

My replacement saddle bag came! This one is perfect and off to work with me.


----------



## pbnjam

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks
> Took her out again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391982



Very cute! I like where you hung the mickey hand. I think I will hang it there later too. Did you add any extra reinforcements in case it falls off?


----------



## jan1124

pbnjam said:


> My replacement saddle bag came! This one is perfect and off to work with me.
> 
> View attachment 3393800



Love this! Your pictures always make me want one, of whatever it is! Is this the 23, or the larger one ($650)?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's closet dive netted the beautiful and talented "Criss-Cross Lindsey" in acorn.   I had forgotten how much I love the Madison Lindsey.


----------



## Sarah03

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive netted the beautiful and talented "Criss-Cross Lindsey" in acorn.   I had forgotten how much I love the Madison Lindsey.



Ahhh I just love this! Lindsey is one of my favorite styles.


----------



## pbnjam

jan1124 said:


> Love this! Your pictures always make me want one, of whatever it is! Is this the 23, or the larger one ($650)?



Thank you! This is the larger one. It's more functional for me than the 23 size. But 23 is cuter.


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive netted the beautiful and talented "Criss-Cross Lindsey" in acorn.   I had forgotten how much I love the Madison Lindsey.



Gorgeous! I can only imagine the number of beauties your closet holds.


----------



## jan1124

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! This is the larger one. It's more functional for me than the 23 size. But 23 is cuter.



Thank you! I have 2 of the 23's....you're right - cute, but not functional for me either. Think I'll see if my SA can find one - website shows sold out☹️


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! I can only imagine the number of beauties your closet holds.





Sarah03 said:


> Ahhh I just love this! Lindsey is one of my favorite styles.



Thanks, y'all.    I surely miss the Madison bags.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive netted the beautiful and talented "Criss-Cross Lindsey" in acorn.   I had forgotten how much I love the Madison Lindsey.



OMG!!  I forgot about this bag.  I think I still have mine.  It is STUNNING!!! I miss the Madison line, there were some gorgeous bags in that line


----------



## MKB0925

pbnjam said:


> My replacement saddle bag came! This one is perfect and off to work with me.
> 
> View attachment 3393800



Very pretty!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive netted the beautiful and talented "Criss-Cross Lindsey" in acorn.   I had forgotten how much I love the Madison Lindsey.



What a beautiful bag!


----------



## MKB0925

I am wearing large  Sand Phoebe this week...


----------



## branbran1984

Tea rose dinky for a baseball game. [emoji173]️


----------



## Linda865

Coach Ace Satchel in fog


----------



## soonergirl

Closet dive netted mini P.


----------



## Iamminda

soonergirl said:


> Closet dive netted mini P.
> 
> View attachment 3394471


This color is so pretty.


----------



## pbnjam

jan1124 said:


> Thank you! I have 2 of the 23's....you're right - cute, but not functional for me either. Think I'll see if my SA can find one - website shows sold out☹️



I know all too well about these cute bags that don't fit a lot aka tearose dinky and mickey kisslock bag. [emoji28] You should get your SA to help if you can. If I had more money I think I would want a wristlet and a Dinky from the Mickey collection. Too many cuties!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Another blast from the past!   Kristen satchel.


----------



## tlo

Isn't that a pretty bag!!!!!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Another blast from the past!   Kristen satchel.



Love this!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Love this!!





tlo said:


> Isn't that a pretty bag!!!!!



Thanks, y'all.   I like the Kristen but I think she's going to be put into the "purge" pile.


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Another blast from the past!   Kristen satchel.



Very nice! I had this before too and don't remember why I rehomed it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> Very nice! I had this before too and don't remember why I rehomed it.


It seems heavier than I remembered.   I have already moved out of it and have it on the "time to go" pile.


----------



## Nymeria1

MKB0925 said:


> I am wearing large  Sand Phoebe this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394250


I love the Phoebe, one of my all time favorite bags!  I own five of them, three large and two small.  The leather is so incredibly soft and smooshy, one of Coach's best!


----------



## MKB0925

Nymeria1 said:


> I love the Phoebe, one of my all time favorite bags!  I own five of them, three large and two small.  The leather is so incredibly soft and smooshy, one of Coach's best!



Thanks! I have not worn her in so long and I forgot how much I like carrying a Phoebe. I just got a small cranberry a few months ago. I also have small grey birch.


----------



## MiaBorsa

75th Anniversary LE Saddlebag and leather tea rose fob.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> 75th Anniversary LE Saddlebag and leather tea rose fob.



I'm just LOVING this bag!!! I've got this style on my radar now. [emoji3]


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> I'm just LOVING this bag!!! I've got this style on my radar now. [emoji3]


----------



## branbran1984

Dinky in dahlia [emoji178]


----------



## Sarah03

branbran1984 said:


> Dinky in dahlia [emoji178]



Cute! I love the scarf on it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nude colorblock Swagger.


----------



## Sarah03

MiaBorsa said:


> Nude colorblock Swagger.



So pretty!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Thought this was festive for the Fourth...


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.   I like the Kristen but I think she's going to be put into the "purge" pile.


Took out my woven blue several months ago to wear at a shower and she was heavier than I remember........hmmmm it couldn't  be age - I will be dragging that one before she goes.


----------



## hopi

Sarah03 said:


> So pretty!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> 75th Anniversary LE Saddlebag and leather tea rose fob.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


>


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sarah03 said:


> So pretty!


  Thanks!


----------



## Mogambo66

I don't post often, but I love stopping by this thread and looking at everyone's beautiful bags each day! I'm using an oldie but goodie, the Chelsea Flagship Satchel in Caramel. At least I think that's the correct name and color!


----------



## Sarah03

Mogambo66 said:


> I don't post often, but I love stopping by this thread and looking at everyone's beautiful bags each day! I'm using an oldie but goodie, the Chelsea Flagship Satchel in Caramel. At least I think that's the correct name and color!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399735



Wow! Great bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

Mogambo66 said:


> I don't post often, but I love stopping by this thread and looking at everyone's beautiful bags each day! I'm using an oldie but goodie, the Chelsea Flagship Satchel in Caramel. At least I think that's the correct name and color!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399735


Wow! This is a gorgeous bag!!!

I call it collecting!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today it's the stone Nomad.


----------



## Sarah03

Cornflower Rogue with Oil Slick Rexy!


----------



## ledobe

Took me a couple days to post this but, Color block Legacy Candace with my workhorse black Ergo tote in the background. 
View attachment 3400018


----------



## MDT

Gorgeous bags today, ladies! I've got my azure Swagger out with me today. First time I've taken her out since purchasing. I'm so happy I gave this color another chance. It's unbelievable in natural light.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Carried my Scarlet Kristin decked out for the 4th. I still love this bag so much!


----------



## SEWDimples

New Willis.


----------



## jcnc

iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3400391
> 
> 
> Carried my Scarlet Kristin decked out for the 4th. I still love this bag so much!



Beautiful bag! Kristin is one of my all time favorite Coach style


----------



## Breadnbrie

Mercer satchel, I believe the size 30. Super lightweight and holds more than it looks. I went traveling with it a few months ago! Very versatile color as well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SEWDimples said:


> New Willis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401161



Super cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Breadnbrie said:


> Mercer satchel, I believe the size 30. Super lightweight and holds more than it looks. I went traveling with it a few months ago! Very versatile color as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401251



Very nice! the Mercer is a great bag, plenty roomy without being bulky.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Mogambo66 said:


> I don't post often, but I love stopping by this thread and looking at everyone's beautiful bags each day! I'm using an oldie but goodie, the Chelsea Flagship Satchel in Caramel. At least I think that's the correct name and color!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399735



How pretty, leather looks fantastic!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3400391
> 
> 
> Carried my Scarlet Kristin decked out for the 4th. I still love this bag so much!



Pretty color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Legacy Molly in cognac.


----------



## myluvofbags

MiaBorsa said:


> Legacy Molly in cognac.


Love Molly! [emoji7]


----------



## MKB0925

iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3400391
> 
> 
> Carried my Scarlet Kristin decked out for the 4th. I still love this bag so much!



What a pretty bag...perfect shade of red!


----------



## HeatherL

Hello all, this is my first Coach post, with my first Coach bag in years!!! 

I'm loving the quality & new styles!!  It's just not so good for the wallet!

Next on the list is the medium Rogue, hoping I can wait until fall/winter before I splurge.


----------



## MKB0925

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3402028
> 
> View attachment 3402029
> 
> 
> Hello all, this is my first Coach post, with my first Coach bag in years!!!
> 
> I'm loving the quality & new styles!!  It's just not so good for the wallet!
> 
> Next on the list is the medium Rogue, hoping I can wait until fall/winter before I splurge.



Beautiful!! Welcome back to Coach! Rogue is a beauty for sure!


----------



## Sarah03

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3402028
> 
> View attachment 3402029
> 
> 
> Hello all, this is my first Coach post, with my first Coach bag in years!!!
> 
> I'm loving the quality & new styles!!  It's just not so good for the wallet!
> 
> Next on the list is the medium Rogue, hoping I can wait until fall/winter before I splurge.



What a beautiful choice! The Nomad is a classic shape and the cornflower color is TDF!! Congrats and welcome back to Coach!


----------



## HeatherL

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful!! Welcome back to Coach! Rogue is a beauty for sure!





Sarah03 said:


> What a beautiful choice! The Nomad is a classic shape and the cornflower color is TDF!! Congrats and welcome back to Coach!



Thank you both!  I honestly love everything about this bag!!!!  I'm so glad to be back!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3402028
> 
> View attachment 3402029
> 
> 
> Hello all, this is my first Coach post, with my first Coach bag in years!!!
> 
> I'm loving the quality & new styles!!  It's just not so good for the wallet!
> 
> Next on the list is the medium Rogue, hoping I can wait until fall/winter before I splurge.



You and I have similar taste. I ventured over from MK, and the first two bags I bought were the Nomad and Rogue....


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Legacy Molly in cognac.



Gorgeous!!!!!!!  I wish I had gotten the  Cognac Molly!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!  I wish I had gotten the  Cognac Molly!!


Thanks GF!   For some reason I thought you did have cognac Molly.   I had a black one, too, but gave it to my son's GF a couple of years ago.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today's closet dive winner is the lovely and talented Legacy Haley, also in cognac.       The Legacy bags were some of Coach's best, IMO.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks GF!   For some reason I thought you did have cognac Molly.   I had a black one, too, but gave it to my son's GF a couple of years ago.


I have a black one and the purple one.  I have a Cognac Rory but wish it was a Molly  LOL


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive winner is the lovely and talented Legacy Haley, also in cognac.       The Legacy bags were some of Coach's best, IMO.



Gorgeous!!!  I agree!!  The Legacy is still one of my favorites


----------



## mmgirl77

Just moved into large purple Sophia. I really miss this style!


----------



## keishapie1973

Just took her out to add my eBay $3 flower charm. The quality is a lot better than I expected....[emoji7]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Just took her out to add my eBay $3 flower charm. The quality is a lot better than I expected....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3403954



Gorgeous!!!  Nice touch with the charm & good score too!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Nice touch with the charm & good score too!



Thank you. I still stare at her in awe when I take her out of the dust bag. I'm trying to save her for Fall since I'm mostly carrying my light cross body bags and totes right now....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Still shoppin' the closet.   Today it's the Madison hobo.


----------



## Brandon1426

mmgirl77 said:


> Just moved into large purple Sophia. I really miss this style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403597


You should check out the new Primrose satchel very similar


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Still shoppin' the closet.   Today it's the Madison hobo.



Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish you would become my personal shopper GF!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish you would become my personal shopper GF!!!!!


LOL.  I think you already have every bag I own.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  I think you already have every bag I own.



Almost!!  That's because I see your pics and loose it.  It would save time if you would just buy 2 of each bag  One for me, one for you  LOL


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Still shoppin' the closet.   Today it's the Madison hobo.



Gorgeous set!


----------



## Fadgey

greenpixie said:


> Continued from here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-857909.html#post26326492
> 
> Which Coach bag are you carrying today?


Love this bag the colour is gorgeous


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  I think you already have every bag I own.


I agree with TLO...just buy 3 of everything!!!!!


----------



## pursecharm

Black/brass Rogue with a bouquet of roses.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Today's closet dive winner is the lovely and talented Legacy Haley, also in cognac.       The Legacy bags were some of Coach's best, IMO.



That is gorgeous! they need to remake these.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Still shoppin' the closet.   Today it's the Madison hobo.



Oh lovely combo, hey can i come shop your closet?


----------



## HesitantShopper

mmgirl77 said:


> Just moved into large purple Sophia. I really miss this style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403597



very pretty, wonderful color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3402028
> 
> View attachment 3402029
> 
> 
> Hello all, this is my first Coach post, with my first Coach bag in years!!!
> 
> I'm loving the quality & new styles!!  It's just not so good for the wallet!
> 
> Next on the list is the medium Rogue, hoping I can wait until fall/winter before I splurge.



Welcome ! lovely bag and color, enjoy!


----------



## HeatherL

HesitantShopper said:


> Welcome ! lovely bag and color, enjoy!



Thank you!  I'm loving everything about this bag!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Can someone do the drill down thing on 54868? Please?


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Can someone do the drill down thing on 54868? Please?



Here ya go! This is the only pic that comes up. What a pretty color!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Here ya go! This is the only pic that comes up. What a pretty color!
> View attachment 3408610


Thanks Sarah! It's call Nomad burnished leather cross body.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Here ya go! This is the only pic that comes up. What a pretty color!
> View attachment 3408610



Is that Forest?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Here ya go! This is the only pic that comes up. What a pretty color!
> View attachment 3408610



That is a fantastic green!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Here ya go! This is the only pic that comes up. What a pretty color!
> View attachment 3408610


Thanks for posting this Sarah. Do you, or does anyone, remember bags that came in colors named pea, tangerine or slime?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> Thanks for posting this Sarah. Do you, or does anyone, remember bags that came in colors named pea, tangerine or slime?


Is the bag Sarah posted in the color Forest?


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Is the bag Sarah posted in the color Forest?


Yes!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> Yes!


Thx. That color is gooorgeous!


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Thx. That color is gooorgeous!


It is! And sounds like the perfect size for a crossbody!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> It is! And sounds like the perfect size for a crossbody!


Yeah it does. I'm all about the crossbody lol.


----------



## SEWDimples

Exotic Nomad in Sand.


----------



## Sarah03

Soft Swagger with Turquoise Hardware!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> Soft Swagger with Turquoise Hardware!
> View attachment 3410529
> 
> View attachment 3410530
> View attachment 3410531



This is beautiful.....


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Soft Swagger with Turquoise Hardware!
> View attachment 3410529
> 
> View attachment 3410530
> View attachment 3410531


Those colors are so pretty and cheery!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Soft Swagger with Turquoise Hardware!
> View attachment 3410529
> 
> View attachment 3410530
> View attachment 3410531



Gorgeous!  Loving the summer feel of the turquoise, summer white and seashells in your pic.


----------



## westvillage




----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  Loving the summer feel of the turquoise, summer white and seashells in your pic.





Hobbsy said:


> Those colors are so pretty and cheery!





keishapie1973 said:


> This is beautiful.....



Thanks, ladies! This bag reminds me of the beach- my favorite place!


----------



## westvillage

^^.  Kristin in this celestial blue is the first post I've done in the new site format and it posted without the text 

The quality of the original Kristins was fantastic and I still love carrying this bag every summer


----------



## Iamminda

Legacy Friday -- tourmaline!  Happy Weekend!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Soft Swagger with Turquoise Hardware!
> View attachment 3410529
> 
> View attachment 3410530
> View attachment 3410531



So cute and love all the colorful accessories!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Legacy Friday -- tourmaline!  Happy Weekend!



Looove this color!


----------



## soonergirl

First time out [emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

soonergirl said:


> First time out [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3410834


Twins on bag and butterflies! [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Iamminda

soonergirl said:


> First time out [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3410834



The butterfly charm looks great on this gorgeous bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> First time out [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3410834



Love the flowers on this beauty!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

westvillage said:


> View attachment 3410689


Bag twins! Yay! Don't see many of these girls around! She's gorgeous!


----------



## keishapie1973

soonergirl said:


> First time out [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3410834



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute and love all the colorful accessories!


Thank you!


soonergirl said:


> First time out [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3410834



That is a gorgeous combination!


----------



## Mariquel

westvillage said:


> ^^.  Kristin in this celestial blue is the first post I've done in the new site format and it posted without the text
> 
> The quality of the original Kristins was fantastic and I still love carrying this bag every summer


One of my favorite lines!  Beautiful color!


----------



## ZSP

westvillage said:


> View attachment 3410689


Gorgeous bag...I love the Kristin's too! 

Lots of beautiful bags being posted this week.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Looove this color!


Thanks BBG!


----------



## SEWDimples

soonergirl said:


> First time out [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3410834


Rogue looks great with the butterfly charm. Bag twins.


----------



## Hobbsy

Could someone please post the link for the drill down item look up? New phone and I didn't transfer as much as I should have.


----------



## CoachMaven

Closet dove today and got my Sophia in natural python


----------



## soonergirl

Hobbsy said:


> Could someone please post the link for the drill down item look up? New phone and I didn't transfer as much as I should have.



http://divergenceunlimited.org/coach/


----------



## katev

soonergirl said:


> First time out [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410834



Gorgeous bag and charm and so nice for summer!


----------



## katev

deleted by author, problem posting images


----------



## katev

I have been carrying my Bonded East West Town Tote Retro Leather Borough in Warm Gray and Oxford Blue with blue suede lining, the style number is 30381 UECNH. I love the colors of this bag!


----------



## MDT

The colors on this bag are absolutely amazing together. And that interior? To die for!

_Edit: Oops, forgot to quote the original post. Was replying to katev's gorgeous Borough._


----------



## Hobbsy

soonergirl said:


> http://divergenceunlimited.org/coach/


Thanks soonergirl!


----------



## eleanors36

soonergirl said:


> First time out [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3410834



I love the butterflies!  Nice bag, too!


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Rogue. Today, she received so many compliments. This is my favorite bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Black Rogue. Today, she received so many compliments. This is my favorite bag.
> View attachment 3412744



What a beauty and the feather looks perfect!


----------



## SEWDimples

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty and the feather looks perfect!



Thank you!


----------



## aundria17

Givenchy studded Antigona


----------



## aundria17

aundria17 said:


> Givenchy studded Antigona


Oops sorry wrong thread


----------



## CoachMaven

One of my most favorites,  the Rhyder 33


----------



## Iamminda

Going classic today with my Black Willis!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Going classic today with my Black Willis!



oooohhh I love this bag!! What year was it made?


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> oooohhh I love this bag!! What year was it made?


Thanks.  It is not vintage.  Just bought it new this year.   I like that it has silver hardware instead of gold/brass.  I am loving the long strap for crossbody.  That's why the Stewardess didn't work for me due to the short strap.


----------



## yellowbernie

My new version of the Rogue in Oxblood


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  It is not vintage.  Just bought it new this year.   I like that it has silver hardware instead of gold/brass.  I am loving the long strap for crossbody.  That's why the Stewardess didn't work for me due to the short strap.



Oh new this year? It still has that vintage look that I love.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Still shoppin' the closet.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Still shoppin' the closet.


Beautiful duo!  I love how you have the matching wallet for every bag!


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> Black Rogue. Today, she received so many compliments. This is my favorite bag.
> View attachment 3412744


So pretty!  Like the fob on it, too!


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Going classic today with my Black Willis!


Beautiful!  Really looks classic, too.


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful!  Really looks classic, too.



Thanks E!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful duo!  I love how you have the matching wallet for every bag!


Thanks, girl.


----------



## Sarah03

MiaBorsa said:


> Still shoppin' the closet.



Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Still shoppin' the closet.



Very pretty!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Still shoppin' the closet.



OMG!!!!  That is gorgeous!!!  Load 'er up GF!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> OMG!!!!  That is gorgeous!!!  Load 'er up GF!!!!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful duo!  I love how you have the matching wallet for every bag!





Sarah03 said:


> Gorgeous!





BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks, y'all!!


----------



## jan1124

katev said:


> I have been carrying my Bonded East West Town Tote Retro Leather Borough in Warm Gray and Oxford Blue with blue suede lining, the style number is 30381 UECNH. I love the colors of this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3412340
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412341



Just beautiful! Every time you post this bag, I'm reminded I need one!  
A special thank you, too, for always posting the style/color numbers.  You make it so easy to enable the search


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Still shoppin' the closet.





MiaBorsa said:


> Still shoppin' the closet.
> I know I tell you all the time but I love your handbag collection!!!


----------



## soonergirl

Crosby feeling cheeky.


----------



## pursecharm

l
love black bags. Kelsey with silver HW is getting pretty soft by now.


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Crosby feeling cheeky.
> 
> View attachment 3415426



Love that yellow and fob! Fun!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Took this beauty to work. Love the Rogue.


----------



## SEWDimples

MiaBorsa said:


> Still shoppin' the closet.



Nice! Love the color.


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Carrying Charley for a while. She's the perfect size crossbody for summer for me and starting to soften up nicely.


----------



## katev

jan1124 said:


> Just beautiful! Every time you post this bag, I'm reminded I need one!  A special thank you, too, for always posting the style/color numbers.  You make it so easy to enable the search



Thank you! I really appreciate it when others remember to post the style number, too. It is so helpful when you are looking for information about a bag, that's why I try to remember to do it myself.

And if you know the codes for the hardware and color (usually found on the price tag and receipt) it is good to include them because it makes it easier to access drill down pictures (or figure out the colors of a different bag).

Sometimes the color codes are fairly obvious and sometimes I don't have a clue what the mean. The hardware and color codes for the Bonded East West Town Tote Borough is UE CNH. The UE stands for Rhodium hardware (looks silver) and the CNH stands for Warm Gray with Oxford Blue. I would never have guessed that!


----------



## katev

Brenda_Reid said:


> Carrying Charley for a while. She's the perfect size crossbody for summer for me and starting to soften up nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415678



Very cute and I love your fob but just a word of caution, I got some initial charms just like that from Coach and several of the crystals fell out of one of them. It may help to put a coat of clear nail polish on the face of the charms to secure the crystals a little better.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nude Gramercy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Nude Gramercy.



So pretty and classy!


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Nude Gramercy.



So elegant!


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> Nude Gramercy.


I remember this bag of yours!  So pretty!


----------



## soonergirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Nude Gramercy.



Twins! Beautiful bag and beautiful picture of it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

soonergirl said:


> Twins! Beautiful bag and beautiful picture of it.


  Thanks.  I thought the pic looked a little blurry but I love the bag.  


BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty and classy!


  Thank ya!



Iamminda said:


> So elegant!


  Thanks!



eleanors36 said:


> I remember this bag of yours!  So pretty!


  Thanks, girl.


----------



## Deleted member 527163

katev said:


> Very cute and I love your fob but just a word of caution, I got some initial charms just like that from Coach and several of the crystals fell out of one of them. It may help to put a coat of clear nail polish on the face of the charms to secure the crystals a little better.


Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Shopped my closet for Carlyle, hopefully to keep from buying the true red Nomad.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Nude Gramercy.



OH how I covet thee!!!!  Its gorgeous honey!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Shopped my closet for Carlyle, hopefully to keep from buying the true red Nomad.


Gorgeous red!  Definitely giving the true red nomad some stiff competition for a spot in your closet .


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> OH how I covet thee!!!!  Its gorgeous honey!!!


That was a stoke of luck 6PM find!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous red!  Definitely giving the true red nomad some stiff competition for a spot in your closet .


I'm still looking at that Nomad; I wish it would sell out!!   It has silver hardware so I've already justified the purchase in my head.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Shopped my closet for Carlyle, hopefully to keep from buying the true red Nomad.



Pretty! Lol so how's that workin' out for you?!? [emoji6]


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! Lol so how's that workin' out for you?!? [emoji6]


   I'm hangin' in there!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm hangin' in there!!



Get that nomad honey!


----------



## tlo

I've been inspired by MiaBora's closet diving so I did a little diving


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> I've been inspired by MiaBora's closet diving so I did a little diving
> 
> View attachment 3418194


So pretty and summery!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I dug out an old favorite; the Madison Cafe Carryall in silt.    This is such an easy bag to carry.


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> I've been inspired by MiaBora's closet diving so I did a little diving
> 
> View attachment 3418194



So pretty and fresh looking.  Is that blush or parchment?


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I dug out an old favorite; the Madison Cafe Carryall in silt.    This is such an easy bag to carry.



I like this one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> I like this one.


   I should have included the matching wallet...haha.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> I should have included the matching wallet...haha.


I kinda suspected you have a beautiful matching wallet (lol).  Hope you are staying strong on that red nomad!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> So pretty and fresh looking.  Is that blush or parchment?



Thank you Iamminda!!  It's hard to tell from the pic but it's blush.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty and summery!



thanks honey!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I dug out an old favorite; the Madison Cafe Carryall in silt.    This is such an easy bag to carry.
> 
> so pretty!!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Thank you Iamminda!!  It's hard to tell from the pic but it's blush.



Love love blush!  That is one legacy color I regret not getting


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> I kinda suspected you have a beautiful matching wallet (lol).  Hope you are staying strong on that red nomad!


I wasn't going to post the wallet pic because the wallet is blocking the bag.      But since you have commented on my wallets previously I decided to put 'er up!!   

Still hanging tough on the red!!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Love love blush!  That is one legacy color I regret not getting



I love it too.  I was thinking I should sell it since I don't carry it, but after using it today, I'll be carrying it a lot  lol


----------



## annpan23

MiaBorsa said:


> [emoji23]   I should have included the matching wallet...haha.


Beautiful![emoji7]  This bag will always be "the one that got away" for me.[emoji17]


----------



## katev

I have posted this bag before but it is a long-time favorite and I haven't carried it for awhile. Last night I had a girls night out with friends and carried my 65th Anniversary Bridget 11622. I used the legacy wristlet 40705 as a wallet. I am always surprised at how much this little bag can hold and I love the striped Legacy lining!


----------



## Hobbsy

katev said:


> I have posted this bag before but it is a long-time favorite and I haven't carried it for awhile. Last night I had a girls night out with friends and carried my 65th Anniversary Bridget 11622. I used the legacy wristlet 40705 as a wallet. I am always surprised at how much this little bag can hold and I love the striped Legacy lining!
> View attachment 3418537
> 
> View attachment 3418539


Twins on Bridget! You've just inspired me to take her out!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tlo said:


> I've been inspired by MiaBora's closet diving so I did a little diving
> 
> View attachment 3418194



Love Courtenay!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I dug out an old favorite; the Madison Cafe Carryall in silt.    This is such an easy bag to carry.



Nice bag in a pretty neutral!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> So pretty and fresh looking.  Is that blush or parchment?



Took the words right outta my mouth.. Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I have posted this bag before but it is a long-time favorite and I haven't carried it for awhile. Last night I had a girls night out with friends and carried my 65th Anniversary Bridget 11622. I used the legacy wristlet 40705 as a wallet. I am always surprised at how much this little bag can hold and I love the striped Legacy lining!
> View attachment 3418537
> 
> View attachment 3418539



Cool bags and love the stripes!


----------



## katev

Hobbsy said:


> Twins on Bridget! You've just inspired me to take her out!



I was delighted to carry her again, sometimes shopping your closet can be great fun! and I feel happy whenever I open her up and see that gorgeous lining! The little Legacy wristlet also has the striped lining so that's a bonus.


----------



## tlo

BeachBagGal said:


> Love Courtenay!



I had forgotten how much I liked this bag until I carried it yesterday.  I'm now in love  LOL


----------



## BeachBagGal

tlo said:


> I had forgotten how much I liked this bag until I carried it yesterday.  I'm now in love  LOL



Lol That's good! [emoji3] I have her in black and love her too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Taking my Mickey key pouch out to dinner tonite for the first time along with MK Cindy crossbody. I love the red against the black!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Taking my Mickey key pouch out to dinner tonite for the first time along with MK Cindy crossbody. I love the red against the black!
> View attachment 3419328



Also loving that red against black look.  Glad you are feeling better, BBG.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Also loving that red against black look.  Glad you are feeling better, BBG.



Thx girl! Me too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice bag in a pretty neutral!


Thanks!


BeachBagGal said:


> Taking my Mickey key pouch out to dinner tonite for the first time along with MK Cindy crossbody. I love the red against the black!
> View attachment 3419328


  So cute!


----------



## westvillage

MiaBorsa said:


> I should have included the matching wallet...haha.


MB I think you have every incredible Dooney and Coach out there!  A question for you…is this the color Silt? And if it is, how close is this color to D&B's Elephant?


----------



## westvillage

westvillage said:


> MB I think you have every incredible Dooney and Coach out there!  A question for you…is this the color Silt? And if it is, how close is this color to D&B's Elephant?



Oopsie ... I see it's silt.  Again though, how close is it to 'elephant?'  Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

westvillage said:


> MB I think you have every incredible Dooney and Coach out there!  A question for you…is this the color Silt? And if it is, how close is this color to D&B's Elephant?





westvillage said:


> Oopsie ... I see it's silt.  Again though, how close is it to 'elephant?'  Thanks!



You are too kind.       The colors are very close, but to my eye the silt has a slightly more brown-ish undertone.   The elephant is definitely gray.   (And you probably are aware that in different leathers the shade of elephant may be slightly different; say in saffiano or florentine versus the pebbled pictured here.)


----------



## Breadnbrie

Swagger in green colorblock today. She hasn't seen the light of day in over a month so I took her out!


----------



## keishapie1973

Breadnbrie said:


> Swagger in green colorblock today. She hasn't seen the light of day in over a month so I took her out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420446



She's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MKB0925

Chambray Duffle


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Chambray Duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421306


Just beautiful!!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Just beautiful!!



Thank you!


----------



## StylishMe

My Zoe. It was new to me this summer, but looks like it was never used. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my K013 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

Madison Pinnacle Drawstring.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Pinnacle Drawstring.



This looks so luxe and of course, love the matching wallet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Pinnacle Drawstring.



Whata beauty! The leather looks amazing!


----------



## SEWDimples

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Pinnacle Drawstring.



Love this bag. Missed out on it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Enjoying Mickey saddle 23. First time out.


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3425029
> 
> Enjoying Mickey saddle 23. First time out.



Pretty set!  Hope it was a great first day out.


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Pretty set!  Hope it was a great first day out.


Thanks! Yes, it was great. Work and dinner with a friend.


----------



## myluvofbags

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Pinnacle Drawstring.


Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3425029
> 
> Enjoying Mickey saddle 23. First time out.



What a cutie!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> This looks so luxe and of course, love the matching wallet.


 



BeachBagGal said:


> Whata beauty! The leather looks amazing!





SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag. Missed out on it.





myluvofbags said:


> Gorgeous!


  Thanks, everyone!   I miss the Madison collection so much.


----------



## MKB0925

StylishMe said:


> My Zoe. It was new to me this summer, but looks like it was never used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423710
> 
> 
> Sent from my K013 using PurseForum mobile app



Love Zoe and I agree looks brand new!


----------



## MDT

Pulled out my black/light gold Swagger carryall today. I've been carrying my azure and edgestain Swagger 27s for a month straight, but my original Swagger was calling my name! Love this bag! I kind of want the black on black one now!


----------



## SEWDimples

MDT said:


> Pulled out my black/light gold Swagger carryall today. I've been carrying my azure and edgestain Swagger 27s for a month straight, but my original Swagger was calling my name! Love this bag! I kind of want the black on black one now!
> View attachment 3426119





MDT said:


> Pulled out my black/light gold Swagger carryall today. I've been carrying my azure and edgestain Swagger 27s for a month straight, but my original Swagger was calling my name! Love this bag! I kind of want the black on black one now!
> View attachment 3426119


Beautiful bag.  I love Swagger.
I want another Swagger in black pebbled leather with matte black hardware.


----------



## Lexine_5492

Got this 3 weeks ago. Still in love. Very sturdy too. Had to get her a fur charm (^_^)


----------



## Lexine_5492

Lexine_5492 said:


> Got this 3 weeks ago. Still in love. Very sturdy too. Had to get her a fur charm (^_^)


----------



## SEWDimples

Lexine_5492 said:


> View attachment 3427150


Cute! Love the color.


----------



## obiwankenobi87

Decided to get this lady out as summer is almost over and we have bad wet winters here! Love this bag and the leather is very smooshy The wristlet my boss got me for Christmas.


----------



## shillinggirl88

obiwankenobi87 said:


> View attachment 3427466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to get this lady out as summer is almost over and we have bad wet winters here! Love this bag and the leather is very smooshy The wristlet my boss got me for Christmas.


Very nice!  Is that the tan or lemon?  My mom has it and loves it!  I love and miss the Madison leather


----------



## keishapie1973

I keep switching back to my swagger. Love the pop of color....[emoji7]


----------



## musiclover

Hi, I'm a long time lurker and Coach handbags fan. I love all the Coach handbags everyone posts!  Here's my contribution for today. Coach mini Christie carryall in the dahlia multi- small wildflower print from the outlets Along with some little Coach friends, Kate Spade and Hello Kitty coin purse!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> I keep switching back to my swagger. Love the pop of color....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3427614



Gooorgeous color! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Hi, I'm a long time lurker and Coach handbags fan. I love all the Coach handbags everyone posts!  Here's my contribution for today. Coach mini Christie carryall in the dahlia multi- small wildflower print from the outlets Along with some little Coach friends, Kate Spade and Hello Kitty coin purse!
> View attachment 3427800



Love all that pink cuteness!


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> Hi, I'm a long time lurker and Coach handbags fan. I love all the Coach handbags everyone posts!  Here's my contribution for today. Coach mini Christie carryall in the dahlia multi- small wildflower print from the outlets Along with some little Coach friends, Kate Spade and Hello Kitty coin purse!
> View attachment 3427800


Super cute! Love the color.


----------



## obiwankenobi87

shillinggirl88 said:


> Very nice!  Is that the tan or lemon?  My mom has it and loves it!  I love and miss the Madison leather



It is the tan color and I love it too!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Hi, I'm a long time lurker and Coach handbags fan. I love all the Coach handbags everyone posts!  Here's my contribution for today. Coach mini Christie carryall in the dahlia multi- small wildflower print from the outlets Along with some little Coach friends, Kate Spade and Hello Kitty coin purse!
> View attachment 3427800



Pink heaven -- very pretty!


----------



## Mariquel

musiclover said:


> Hi, I'm a long time lurker and Coach handbags fan. I love all the Coach handbags everyone posts!  Here's my contribution for today. Coach mini Christie carryall in the dahlia multi- small wildflower print from the outlets Along with some little Coach friends, Kate Spade and Hello Kitty coin purse!
> View attachment 3427800



Cute bag and nice smalls.  Great for your coming out party!


----------



## CoachCruiser

MiaBorsa said:


> Madison Pinnacle Drawstring.
> 
> Oh, Madison!!! Sigh...so pretty. I miss the Madison line. This is a beauty, MiaBorsa!!


----------



## MDT

keishapie1973 said:


> I keep switching back to my swagger. Love the pop of color....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3427614



I'm moving back into my azure Swagger today as well. The color is amazing.



musiclover said:


> Hi, I'm a long time lurker and Coach handbags fan. I love all the Coach handbags everyone posts!  Here's my contribution for today. Coach mini Christie carryall in the dahlia multi- small wildflower print from the outlets Along with some little Coach friends, Kate Spade and Hello Kitty coin purse!
> View attachment 3427800



Love all the pink! I think I need a Hello Kitty coin purse in my life!


----------



## MDT

Moving back into this one today. My current favorite pop of color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Stone Nomad.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Stone Nomad.



So pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

MiaBorsa said:


> Stone Nomad.


Such a nice color!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Stone Nomad.


 Stunning honey!!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Stone Nomad.



Adore the leather on these, so soft..


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> Moving back into this one today. My current favorite pop of color.
> View attachment 3428851



Great pop of color! love me a swagger!


----------



## Iamminda

This is my favorite.


----------



## happyflower1

Keeping it light for quick outings [emoji7]


----------



## Iluvhaute

Iamminda said:


> This is my favorite.


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Stepping out for the evening with my Mini Borough. I forgot about this one, love closet shopping!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> This is my favorite.



Love it! Leather looks so nice and soft. [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

happyflower1 said:


> Keeping it light for quick outings [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3431342



Cutie!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3431381
> 
> 
> Stepping out for the evening with my Mini Borough. I forgot about this one, love closet shopping!



So classy!


----------



## Iamminda

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3431381
> 
> 
> Stepping out for the evening with my Mini Borough. I forgot about this one, love closet shopping!



I love this one -- especially for the summer.  Owned it at one point (too small for my wallet at the time).   



Iluvhaute said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you.



BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Leather looks so nice and soft. [emoji3]



Thanks BBG!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> This is my favorite.


Such a cutie!   I love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3431381
> 
> 
> Stepping out for the evening with my Mini Borough. I forgot about this one, love closet shopping!


Love the Borough!


----------



## MiaBorsa

happyflower1 said:


> Keeping it light for quick outings [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3431342


Such a cute piece!!   Great color.


----------



## soonergirl

Rogue + Mickey


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Rogue + Mickey
> 
> View attachment 3431454



What a cute combo!


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> This is my favorite.


Gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

soonergirl said:


> Rogue + Mickey
> 
> View attachment 3431454


Love the combo! Bag twins.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Yea


Iamminda said:


> I love this one -- especially for the summer.  Owned it at one point (too small for my wallet at the time).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BBG!


Yes, it is small. I use my LV cles as my wallet in this bag. You have to be creative with space management in this bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

soonergirl said:


> Rogue + Mickey
> 
> View attachment 3431454


So cute!!


----------



## happyflower1

BeachBagGal said:


> Cutie!



Thank u[emoji8]


----------



## happyflower1

MiaBorsa said:


> Such a cute piece!!   Great color.



Thanks [emoji8]

How do u multi-quote [emoji849][emoji848]...????


----------



## MiaBorsa

happyflower1 said:


> Thanks [emoji8]
> 
> How do u multi-quote [emoji849][emoji848]...????


On the posts you want to include, click on the +quote button in the bottom right.   Then click on the "insert quotes" button that appears in the reply box.   (You won't see the insert quotes button until you have selected some to multi-quote.)  Then post your reply as usual.


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's TATUM Friday!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> It's TATUM Friday!!!



Beautiful set!  Can I go closet diving in your closet?


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> It's TATUM Friday!!!



I love Tatum!!! That's one gorgeous looking tote! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful set!  Can I go closet diving in your closet?



Um, only if I can too! [emoji6]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful set!  Can I go closet diving in your closet?





BeachBagGal said:


> I love Tatum!!! That's one gorgeous looking tote! [emoji7]





BeachBagGal said:


> Um, only if I can too! [emoji6]


Y'all so craaaaaaaaaaazy.      And of course you can!!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> It's TATUM Friday!!!


Love this!!!!!  I need to get mine out!!!


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> It's TATUM Friday!!!


Twins! I have two of these and love them!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Y'all so craaaaaaaaaaazy.      And of course you can!!!



Woot! Woot! Let's get to it lam! [emoji3]


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> Woot! Woot! Let's get to it lam! [emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Woot! Woot! Let's get to it lam! [emoji3]



Race you BBG!


----------



## happyflower1

MiaBorsa said:


> On the posts you want to include, click on the +quote button in the bottom right.   Then click on the "insert quotes" button that appears in the reply box.   (You won't see the insert quotes button until you have selected some to multi-quote.)  Then post your reply as usual.



Thank you!


----------



## musiclover

I'm loving everyone's handbags! Here's my Coach bag for today:  a Bennet satchel in midnight pebbled leather with the Legacy heart purse charm. It's so beautiful!  I just love navy handbags!!


----------



## l.m.d.abigail

here is mine for today   : Coach Chelsea Medium Satchel in Mushroom Black


----------



## SEWDimples

l.m.d.abigail said:


> View attachment 3432700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine for today   : Coach Chelsea Medium Satchel in Mushroom Black


Very nice. Love the color block.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Vermillion Willis to lunch today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Race you BBG!



Guess I just lost the race lol. Darn work. [emoji14]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Vermillion Willis to lunch today.



Cute combo with dress!


----------



## l.m.d.abigail

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice. Love the color block.



Thank you [emoji2]


----------



## Lexine_5492

Wallet came in yesterday [emoji738]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Well, not a bag but going light tonight with my Mickey wallet which can fit the bare essentials and my iPhone


----------



## Sarah03

Lexine_5492 said:


> View attachment 3433402
> 
> Wallet came in yesterday [emoji738]



So pretty! I love all the pink


----------



## Sarah03

Teal Rhyder 24 with a Rexy friend. This color is hard to capture.


----------



## MDT

Sarah03 said:


> Teal Rhyder 24 with a Rexy friend. This color is hard to capture.
> View attachment 3433745



Love this bag and the color! Rexy looks right at home!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Teal Rhyder 24 with a Rexy friend. This color is hard to capture.
> View attachment 3433745



This is a great color and the fob looks perfect with it


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Teal Rhyder 24 with a Rexy friend. This color is hard to capture.
> View attachment 3433745



Love that color and Rexy looks perfectly at home! [emoji173]️


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Teal Rhyder 24 with a Rexy friend. This color is hard to capture.
> View attachment 3433745


This is a gorgeous color!


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> Teal Rhyder 24 with a Rexy friend. This color is hard to capture.
> View attachment 3433745



STUNNING!!!  I'm using my black rhyder today


----------



## tlo

Love this


----------



## SEWDimples

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Vermillion Willis to lunch today.





SmokieDragon said:


> Well, not a bag but going light tonight with my Mickey wallet which can fit the bare essentials and my iPhone
> 
> View attachment 3433589





Sarah03 said:


> Teal Rhyder 24 with a Rexy friend. This color is hard to capture.
> View attachment 3433745





tlo said:


> Love this
> 
> View attachment 3433823



Gorgeous bags and accessories!


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous bags and accessories!



Thank you SEWDimples!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Oldie but goodie


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Oldie but goodie



Definitely a goodie


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Teal Rhyder 24 with a Rexy friend. This color is hard to capture.
> View attachment 3433745



The fob looks terrific on this bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Definitely a goodie


Thanks lamminda!


----------



## Trudysmom

i wore one of my Willis bags today.


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> i wore one of my Willis bags today.



Love the color and looks perfect with your shirt!


----------



## SEWDimples

Trudysmom said:


> i wore one of my Willis bags today.


Love all of your beautiful Willis bags. I have saddle color one.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Oldie but goodie



Oh what a great handle on this one!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Trudysmom said:


> i wore one of my Willis bags today.



Fabulous color!


----------



## hollymable

Mini Preston today


----------



## hollymable

Here's the pic, Mini Preston


----------



## eleanors36

Trudysmom said:


> i wore one of my Willis bags today.


That color is amazing!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Red 41 Mickey Saddle bag


----------



## Iamminda

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 3438001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red 41 Mickey Saddle bag



This is quite pretty!


----------



## tlo

Took the turn lock hobo out for the first time. Went to the outlet to get a price adjustment for last weeks goodies. This bag is so comfortable to carry

Still have her loaded today


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Took the turn lock hobo out for the first time. Went to the outlet to get a price adjustment for last weeks goodies. This bag is so comfortable to carry
> 
> Still have her loaded today
> 
> View attachment 3438153



I love this true red color with the silver hardware -- perfect combo!


----------



## musiclover

My Coach handbag for the next week or two...the Floral Nolita, with a black cherry Nolita 15 wristlet and the patent chocolate-dipped strawberry purse charm from a few years ago.  I'm going to enjoy carrying this combination for the summer with the flower and strawberry motifs.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 3438001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red 41 Mickey Saddle bag



So cute! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

tlo said:


> Took the turn lock hobo out for the first time. Went to the outlet to get a price adjustment for last weeks goodies. This bag is so comfortable to carry
> 
> Still have her loaded today
> 
> View attachment 3438153



Pretty red!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3438185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Coach handbag for the next week or two...the Floral Nolita, with a black cherry Nolita 15 wristlet and the patent chocolate-dipped strawberry purse charm from a few years ago.  I'm going to enjoy carrying this combination for the summer with the flower and strawberry motifs.



Cute combo and esp with the strawberry!


----------



## MKB0925

tlo said:


> Took the turn lock hobo out for the first time. Went to the outlet to get a price adjustment for last weeks goodies. This bag is so comfortable to carry
> 
> Still have her loaded today
> 
> View attachment 3438153



Very pretty...she does look comfy to wear!


----------



## MKB0925

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3438185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Coach handbag for the next week or two...the Floral Nolita, with a black cherry Nolita 15 wristlet and the patent chocolate-dipped strawberry purse charm from a few years ago.  I'm going to enjoy carrying this combination for the summer with the flower and strawberry motifs.



Such a pretty combo...perfect for summer!


----------



## MKB0925

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 3438001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red 41 Mickey Saddle bag



Perfect shade of red....love this bag!


----------



## gr8onteej

Scout and about.


----------



## tlo

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty...she does look comfy to wear!


 Thank MKB0925.  it is a very comfortable bag.  And the front pocket is perfect for phone and keys


----------



## tlo

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty red!



Thanks!  It's a true red.


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> I love this true red color with the silver hardware -- perfect combo!



Thank you Iamminda!  I love a red bag but it has to be the right red.


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> Scout and about.
> View attachment 3438692



Love a good pebbly shoulder bag.


----------



## eleanors36

Bleeker out for a drive in rainy weather.


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> Scout and about.
> View attachment 3438692


Looks great! [emoji57]


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Bleeker out for a drive in rainy weather.


That's really a very pretty color!


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> Love a good pebbly shoulder bag.



Me too [emoji3].  And it holds a lot.


----------



## gr8onteej

eleanors36 said:


> Looks great! [emoji57]



Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Bleeker out for a drive in rainy weather.


Love love this bag!   Yummy pebbly goodness!


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> That's really a very pretty color!



Thank you!  I really like the burnt camel shade.


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Love love this bag!   Yummy pebbly goodness!



Oh yes.  Great tip, I!


----------



## Sarah03

Black Matte Swagger


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> Black Matte Swagger
> View attachment 3440282



This bag is gorgeous!!  I have it on my list!!!!!


----------



## soonergirl

Sarah03 said:


> Black Matte Swagger
> View attachment 3440282



Love the blacked-out look! I'm carrying her baby cousin and Rexy twin today.


----------



## Sarah03

soonergirl said:


> Love the blacked-out look! I'm carrying her baby cousin and Rexy twin today.
> 
> View attachment 3440500


Thank you, twin! Love your smaller version!


tlo said:


> This bag is gorgeous!!  I have it on my list!!!!!



Thank you! I love it- I can load it up to the brim with room to spare.


----------



## miley38

soonergirl said:


> Love the blacked-out look! I'm carrying her baby cousin and Rexy twin today.
> 
> View attachment 3440500


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Legacy Watermelon/Chalk Perforated Leather Duffle. She still gets many compliments.


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> Legacy Watermelon/Chalk Perforated Leather Duffle. She still gets many compliments.
> View attachment 3440908



Gorgeous!  Love that color!


----------



## SEWDimples

eleanors36 said:


> Gorgeous!  Love that color!


Thank you.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Legacy Watermelon/Chalk Perforated Leather Duffle. She still gets many compliments.
> View attachment 3440908



Love that yumminess!


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Legacy Watermelon/Chalk Perforated Leather Duffle. She still gets many compliments.
> View attachment 3440908



So pretty!  I am also a fan of legacy duffles .


----------



## coach943

Shopping my closet today with Mint Candace.


----------



## coach943

SEWDimples said:


> Legacy Watermelon/Chalk Perforated Leather Duffle. She still gets many compliments.
> View attachment 3440908



I have that bag!  I need to get it out and carry it.  Yours looks great!


----------



## shillinggirl88

coach943 said:


> Shopping my closet today with Mint Candace.
> 
> View attachment 3441143


Love that minty color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

coach943 said:


> Shopping my closet today with Mint Candace.
> 
> View attachment 3441143



Yummmy mint Legacy!


----------



## MKB0925

coach943 said:


> Shopping my closet today with Mint Candace.
> 
> View attachment 3441143



Pretty color and great bag!


----------



## Iamminda

coach943 said:


> Shopping my closet today with Mint Candace.
> 
> View attachment 3441143



Mint is another great legacy color!


----------



## SEWDimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that yumminess!



Thanks!



Iamminda said:


> So pretty!  I am also a fan of legacy duffles .



Thanks! They are really great bags. 



coach943 said:


> Shopping my closet today with Mint Candace.
> 
> View attachment 3441143



Love this bag and color. I have the tote version in Sand and Redish color.



coach943 said:


> I have that bag!  I need to get it out and carry it.  Yours looks great!



Thanks. I rotate my bags so much.


----------



## coach943

@SEWDimples inspired me to get out my Watermelon/Chalk Perforated Legacy Duffle.  It is so bright and cheerful.


----------



## BeachBagGal

coach943 said:


> @SEWDimples inspired me to get out my Watermelon/Chalk Perforated Legacy Duffle.  It is so bright and cheerful.
> View attachment 3441969



[emoji173]️ it!


----------



## MKB0925

coach943 said:


> @SEWDimples inspired me to get out my Watermelon/Chalk Perforated Legacy Duffle.  It is so bright and cheerful.
> View attachment 3441969



So pretty and you can never go wrong with a duffle! [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

coach943 said:


> @SEWDimples inspired me to get out my Watermelon/Chalk Perforated Legacy Duffle.  It is so bright and cheerful.
> View attachment 3441969


It is a great bag. I'm wearing it again today.


----------



## MDT

coach943 said:


> @SEWDimples inspired me to get out my Watermelon/Chalk Perforated Legacy Duffle.  It is so bright and cheerful.
> View attachment 3441969



I wish I was around when Coach released watermelon. This is my absolute favorite Coach color. Beautiful bag.


----------



## coach943

I'm rotating through my summer bags before fall comes.  Today I'm carrying Poppy Eyelet Chain Tote in Marigold.


----------



## MKB0925

coach943 said:


> I'm rotating through my summer bags before fall comes.  Today I'm carrying Poppy Eyelet Chain Tote in Marigold.
> 
> View attachment 3444743



Pretty...such a cheery bag! I can't believe summer is dwindling away...


----------



## alansgail

I know I said I was "saving" her for Fall but instead I took her out on our hottest day of the year......105 degrees today! Ouch!


----------



## Hobbsy

alansgail said:


> I know I said I was "saving" her for Fall but instead I took her out on our hottest day of the year......105 degrees today! Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444812


Is that Oxblood? Love that color, nice bag!


----------



## alansgail

Hobbsy said:


> Is that Oxblood? Love that color, nice bag!


Yes Hobbsy, she's oxblood.....my only bag in this lovely color. Got her 'pre-loved' off ebay but I'm pretty certain she was never used.
Former owner said that she received it as a gift but it sat in her closet so I rescued her.


----------



## Hobbsy

alansgail said:


> Yes Hobbsy, she's oxblood.....my only bag in this lovely color. Got her 'pre-loved' off ebay but I'm pretty certain she was never used.
> Former owner said that she received it as a gift but it sat in her closet so I rescued her.


Is it a shoulder bag?


----------



## alansgail

Hobbsy said:


> Is it a shoulder bag?


Yes, the handles fit nicely over the shoulder if you want to carry it that way. The handles are a bit stiff due to never having been used but they'll soften up the more it's used.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Legacy Saturday!   Bright coral Courtenay!


----------



## Catbird9

My little Roma tomato! (Sonoma Small Flap #4919.)


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Happy Legacy Saturday!   Bright coral Courtenay!



So pretty! Perfect summer bag!


----------



## MKB0925

Catbird9 said:


> My little Roma tomato! (Sonoma Small Flap #4919.)
> View attachment 3445104



She is a cutie...and gorgeous shade of red!


----------



## BeachBagGal

coach943 said:


> I'm rotating through my summer bags before fall comes.  Today I'm carrying Poppy Eyelet Chain Tote in Marigold.
> 
> View attachment 3444743



[emoji173]️ this bag!! I remember when it came out and thinking it was so cute. [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Happy Legacy Saturday!   Bright coral Courtenay!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the style & color!! Great choice, lam!!! [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Catbird9 said:


> My little Roma tomato! (Sonoma Small Flap #4919.)
> View attachment 3445104



Such a cutie!! [emoji3]


----------



## coach943

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173]️ this bag!! I remember when it came out and thinking it was so cute. [emoji3]



Thank you!  I have the white version, too.  It is a great summer bag!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the style & color!! Great choice, lam!!! [emoji106][emoji3]





MKB0925 said:


> So pretty! Perfect summer bag!



Thanks so much!  It felt perfect to carry it on this warm summer day .


----------



## BeachBagGal

coach943 said:


> Thank you!  I have the white version, too.  It is a great summer bag!



I remember the white one too-cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Happy Legacy Saturday!   Bright coral Courtenay!


Gorgeous bag and color. Perfect for a summer day. Love the Legacy bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

Catbird9 said:


> My little Roma tomato! (Sonoma Small Flap #4919.)
> View attachment 3445104


Love the color.


----------



## myluvofbags

Catbird9 said:


> My little Roma tomato! (Sonoma Small Flap #4919.)
> View attachment 3445104


Love this, it's the perfect "red" shade


----------



## SEWDimples

Enjoying Azure Swagger 27. Originally, I thought this bag was too small, but it is good for running around on the weekend.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Enjoying Azure Swagger 27. Originally, I thought this bag was too small, but it is good for running around on the weekend.
> View attachment 3445892



[emoji173]️ this color!!!


----------



## MDT

SEWDimples said:


> Enjoying Azure Swagger 27. Originally, I thought this bag was too small, but it is good for running around on the weekend.
> View attachment 3445892



One of my favorites! The 27 size is perfect.


----------



## coach943

Catbird9 said:


> My little Roma tomato! (Sonoma Small Flap #4919.)
> View attachment 3445104



I really need a red Sonoma bag for my collection.  Yours is amazing.  I love red bags.


----------



## Catbird9

coach943 said:


> I really need a red Sonoma bag for my collection.  Yours is amazing.  I love red bags.



Thank you. That Sonoma red is so luscious!


----------



## wintotty

Blue suede was my bag today......
And bear patch is for tomorrow


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Happy Legacy Saturday!   Bright coral Courtenay!


I love this bag.  That color is fantastic!


----------



## eleanors36

Catbird9 said:


> My little Roma tomato! (Sonoma Small Flap #4919.)
> View attachment 3445104


What a beauty!  Nice tomato too!


----------



## eleanors36

wintotty said:


> Blue suede was my bag today......
> And bear patch is for tomorrow


Wow!  Beautiful and fun!


----------



## eleanors36

alansgail said:


> I know I said I was "saving" her for Fall but instead I took her out on our hottest day of the year......105 degrees today! Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444812


I always liked this version of the swagger.  Great color too!


----------



## Teagaggle

wintotty said:


> Blue suede was my bag today......
> And bear patch is for tomorrow


The denim suede is TDF! What size is this?


----------



## BeachBagGal

wintotty said:


> Blue suede was my bag today......
> And bear patch is for tomorrow



Fun! Fun! [emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Hobbsy

wintotty said:


> Blue suede was my bag today......
> And bear patch is for tomorrow


Gorgeous and fun!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

wintotty said:


> Blue suede was my bag today......
> And bear patch is for tomorrow


Love them both. I saw Suede in person and it is gorgeous.


----------



## SEWDimples

Took Snoopy to work.


----------



## keishapie1973

wintotty said:


> Blue suede was my bag today......
> And bear patch is for tomorrow



The blue suede is amazing!!!!


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> Took Snoopy to work.
> View attachment 3447720


He looks very comfortable!


----------



## wintotty

Teagaggle said:


> The denim suede is TDF! What size is this?



It is 36, funny it is much brighter blue than regular denim leather


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Took Snoopy to work.
> View attachment 3447720



So cute! [emoji173]️


----------



## dgphoto

Throwback to raspberry Gathered Satchel (F29284) w/silver fob


----------



## MKB0925

SEWDimples said:


> Took Snoopy to work.
> View attachment 3447720



So pretty!


----------



## MKB0925

dgphoto said:


> Throwback to raspberry Gathered Satchel (F29284) w/silver fob
> View attachment 3448076



I love this bag and color!


----------



## eleanors36

Riding with my embossed Edie.


----------



## dgphoto

MKB0925 said:


> I love this bag and color!



Thanks so much!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Mercer 30 in navy.


----------



## MDT

dgphoto said:


> Throwback to raspberry Gathered Satchel (F29284) w/silver fob
> View attachment 3448076



Great color!


----------



## HeatherL

MiaBorsa said:


> Mercer 30 in navy.



Love this!  

I just ordered this up for my mother for her B-day!  I'm jealous of my mom now [emoji12].


----------



## HeatherL

Can't stop using this bag [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3448311
> 
> 
> Can't stop using this bag [emoji7]



I love this cornflower color!  



eleanors36 said:


> Riding with my embossed Edie.



Great bag!  



MiaBorsa said:


> Mercer 30 in navy.



Congrats on your new Mercer!  I missed out on that CNY wallet -- so cute!


----------



## dgphoto

MDT said:


> Great color!



Thanks!!!


----------



## dgphoto

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3448311
> 
> 
> Can't stop using this bag [emoji7]



This is gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MKB0925

eleanors36 said:


> Riding with my embossed Edie.



Love this color!


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Great bag!
> 
> !





MKB0925 said:


> Love this color!



Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3448311
> 
> 
> Can't stop using this bag [emoji7]



What a pretty girl!


----------



## MDT

My new Rogue! Feeling bad about my new Swagger. She had to be put away for a few days so I can take this beauty for a spin!


----------



## HeatherL

MDT said:


> My new Rogue! Feeling bad about my new Swagger. She had to be put away for a few days so I can take this beauty for a spin!
> 
> View attachment 3448551



Stunning!!!
I'm holding off (I'd like to say until Fall), at least until Sept until I start using mine.
What are your thoughts so far?


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> My new Rogue! Feeling bad about my new Swagger. She had to be put away for a few days so I can take this beauty for a spin!
> 
> View attachment 3448551



Gorgeous girl! Swagger will understand. [emoji14]


----------



## MDT

HeatherL said:


> Stunning!!!
> I'm holding off (I'd like to say until Fall), at least until Sept until I start using mine.
> What are your thoughts so far?



It's by far my favorite bag. I love having the middle zippered compartment along with the large suede compartments. Those make it so nice to throw in a phone or wallet or anything you need to get to more easily. I love how versatile this bag is. It is heavy, though!



BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous girl! Swagger will understand. [emoji14]



Thanks! I had to get both bags out today to admire. It feels so good to actually be bag content! I'm really going to enjoy using what I have for awhile.


----------



## happysunny

This is the Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel


----------



## happysunny

sorry for the tilted picture !


----------



## MKB0925

happysunny said:


> This is the Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel
> View attachment 3448594



What a beautiful bag!


----------



## MKB0925

MDT said:


> My new Rogue! Feeling bad about my new Swagger. She had to be put away for a few days so I can take this beauty for a spin!
> 
> View attachment 3448551



So pretty!


----------



## happysunny

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty!


Thanks 
This bag is getting launched this Friday! Well atleast here in Fl


----------



## HeatherL

MDT said:


> It's by far my favorite bag. I love having the middle zippered compartment along with the large suede compartments. Those make it so nice to throw in a phone or wallet or anything you need to get to more easily. I love how versatile this bag is. It is heavy, though!
> .



Thanks for the feedback, happy you are enjoying this beauty!!
I have a feeling I'll be saying the same thing!  I took her out of the dust bag today just to admire [emoji7]


----------



## happysunny

HeatherL said:


> Thanks for the feedback, happy you are enjoying this beauty!!
> I have a feeling I'll be saying the same thing!  I took her out of the dust bag today just to admire [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

eleanors36 said:


> Riding with my embossed Edie.



Gorgeous color.



MiaBorsa said:


> Mercer 30 in navy.



Love both items.



HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3448311
> 
> 
> Can't stop using this bag [emoji7]



Great color. Love Nomad.



MDT said:


> My new Rogue! Feeling bad about my new Swagger. She had to be put away for a few days so I can take this beauty for a spin!
> 
> View attachment 3448551



Love Rogue.



happysunny said:


> This is the Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel
> View attachment 3448594



Loving this new bag more and more.


----------



## Glttglam

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3448311
> 
> 
> Can't stop using this bag [emoji7]


Gorgeous color![emoji2]


----------



## Glttglam

wintotty said:


> Blue suede was my bag today......
> And bear patch is for tomorrow


Beautiful![emoji2]


----------



## Glttglam

MiaBorsa said:


> Mercer 30 in navy.


Beautiful colord on both and together![emoji2]


----------



## Glttglam

happysunny said:


> This is the Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel
> View attachment 3448594


Very fancy![emoji2]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your new Mercer!  I missed out on that CNY wallet -- so cute!


Thanks.   I almost didn't recognize you for a minute!!


----------



## tlo

Love the rain tote !!


----------



## Sarah03

tlo said:


> Love the rain tote !!
> 
> View attachment 3449076



Love!


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous color.
> .



Thanks, SEW!


----------



## eleanors36

tlo said:


> Love the rain tote !!
> 
> View attachment 3449076


Oh how I love this tote!  Twins but mine are black and coral.


----------



## quinna

It's been a while, so caning Romy came out today.


----------



## ilikesunshine

tlo said:


> Love the rain tote !!
> 
> View attachment 3449076


Tatum is the Best!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Love the rain tote !!
> 
> View attachment 3449076



Love this!  (And all the similarly whip stitched items)


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> It's been a while, so caning Romy came out today.



Classic Legacy Beauty!   Marine is such a pretty color.  Hope all is well in your world Quinna


----------



## BeachBagGal

tlo said:


> Love the rain tote !!
> 
> View attachment 3449076



Looks so soft and yummy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> It's been a while, so caning Romy came out today.



[emoji173]️ this and the color!


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> Love!



Thanks Sarah, my phone changed "Tatum" to "rain"  LOL


----------



## tlo

eleanors36 said:


> Oh how I love this tote!  Twins but mine are black and coral.


 
I have the black too.  I love this tote, but it can be a bit heavy


----------



## tlo

ilikesunshine said:


> Tatum is the Best!


 
Thanks iLIkesunshine, I think so too


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Love this!  (And all the similarly whip stitched items)


 Thank you Iamminda, I do too


----------



## tlo

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so soft and yummy!


Thanks BeachBagGal, it is!!!


----------



## coach943

quinna said:


> It's been a while, so caning Romy came out today.


Love your caning Romy!


----------



## SEWDimples

tlo said:


> Love the rain tote !!
> Nice!
> 
> View attachment 3449076





quinna said:


> It's been a while, so caning Romy came out today.


Love the Legacy caning. It is beautiful.


----------



## BeachBagGal

tlo said:


> Thanks Sarah, my phone changed "Tatum" to "rain"  LOL



I figured this was your bag you carried in the rain. [emoji848]. Pretty nice for a rain bag lol. [emoji6]


----------



## tlo

BeachBagGal said:


> I figured this was your bag you carried in the rain. [emoji848]. Pretty nice for a rain bag lol. [emoji6]



LOL!!  That is true!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Love the rain tote !!
> 
> View attachment 3449076


So pretty!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> I figured this was your bag you carried in the rain. [emoji848]. Pretty nice for a rain bag lol. [emoji6]


Haha, me too BBG!


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's "Nude Swagger Friday"...


----------



## Icecaramellatte

wintotty said:


> Blue suede was my bag today......
> And bear patch is for tomorrow



So so gorgeous!  Love the blue suede! So pretty and bright.  I'm starting to want that Varsity Patches Rogue again.  I thought I had moved on.  Wonderful picks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> It's "Nude Swagger Friday"...



Livin' on the edge! Hehe [emoji5].  Pretty girl!


----------



## HeatherL

MiaBorsa said:


> It's "Nude Swagger Friday"...



Beautiful!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty!!



Thanks honey


----------



## coach943

Shopping my closet again and came out with my not-carried-enough Chili Red Carly.  It is the perfect red.


----------



## MKB0925

coach943 said:


> Shopping my closet again and came out with my not-carried-enough Chili Red Carly.  It is the perfect red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450994



Very pretty...nice shade of red!


----------



## westvillage

In keeping with the 'Chili Red' color scheme (lovely Carly), I happen to be wearing my Pinnacle leather Lady Bag in almost an identical color. I've hardly carried this at all and was about to pass it on.  This style was out for a very short time, like only a summer, and was a larger variation on the Penny. It's just a tad smaller than the Dinky ... I always use my chalk Dinky ... so I thought I'd give this one a try before I let it go.  If you look at the lower left of the flap,  you can see that the edgecoat is chipping off and it did this rather quickly after I purchased it, during an era when Coach was heavily criticized for its quality control.  I think that influenced my opinion of the bag though actually I can fix it rather easily myself. Hope I bond with her now because something has prompted me to keep her for these five or six years without using her.
(Oh my, the image is gigantic and above the text rather than below.  Definitely haven't bonded with the new website posting!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

coach943 said:


> Shopping my closet again and came out with my not-carried-enough Chili Red Carly.  It is the perfect red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450994


I love Carly!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MFF Bennett Satchel.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> MFF Bennett Satchel.



Love this matching set!  The feather looks great on it.


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> View attachment 3451033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In keeping with the 'Chili Red' color scheme (lovely Carly), I happen to be wearing my Pinnacle leather Lady Bag in almost an identical color. I've hardly carried this at all and was about to pass it on.  This style was out for a very short time, like only a summer, and was a larger variation on the Penny. It's just a tad smaller than the Dinky ... I always use my chalk Dinky ... so I thought I'd give this one a try before I let it go.  If you look at the lower left of the flap,  you can see that the edgecoat is chipping off and it did this rather quickly after I purchased it, during an era when Coach was heavily criticized for its quality control.  I think that influenced my opinion of the bag though actually I can fix it rather easily myself. Hope I bond with her now because something has prompted me to keep her for these five or six years without using her.
> (Oh my, the image is gigantic and above the text rather than below.  Definitely haven't bonded with the new website posting!)



This bag is so cute -- glad you decided to keep it.  



coach943 said:


> Shopping my closet again and came out with my not-carried-enough Chili Red Carly.  It is the perfect red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450994



This is the perfect red!


----------



## eleanors36

coach943 said:


> Shopping my closet again and came out with my not-carried-enough Chili Red Carly.  It is the perfect red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450994


I love this red!


----------



## eleanors36

westvillage said:


> View attachment 3451033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In keeping with the 'Chili Red' color scheme (lovely Carly), I happen to be wearing my Pinnacle leather Lady Bag in almost an identical color. I've hardly carried this at all and was about to pass it on.  This style was out for a very short time, like only a summer, and was a larger variation on the Penny. It's just a tad smaller than the Dinky ... I always use my chalk Dinky ... so I thought I'd give this one a try before I let it go.  If you look at the lower left of the flap,  you can see that the edgecoat is chipping off and it did this rather quickly after I purchased it, during an era when Coach was heavily criticized for its quality control.  I think that influenced my opinion of the bag though actually I can fix it rather easily myself. Hope I bond with her now because something has prompted me to keep her for these five or six years without using her.
> (Oh my, the image is gigantic and above the text rather than below.  Definitely haven't bonded with the new website posting!)


Nice bag! Like the color and turnlock.


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> MFF Bennett Satchel.


Great combination! Feather really makes the black look great.


----------



## coach943

80s Skinny Tote today.


----------



## eleanors36

coach943 said:


> 80s Skinny Tote today.
> 
> View attachment 3451898


Nice!


----------



## Sarah03

Tuberose Lindsey! I'm speed-dating my bags to figure out how to downsize my big collection (thanks for the idea Iamminda)! This beauty doesn't get carried often, so it's her turn!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Tuberose Lindsey! I'm speed-dating my bags to figure out how to downsize my big collection (thanks for the idea Iamminda)! This beauty doesn't get carried often, so it's her turn!
> View attachment 3451926



Woohoo! [emoji3] What a pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

coach943 said:


> 80s Skinny Tote today.
> 
> View attachment 3451898


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sarah03 said:


> Tuberose Lindsey! I'm speed-dating my bags to figure out how to downsize my big collection (thanks for the idea Iamminda)! This beauty doesn't get carried often, so it's her turn!
> View attachment 3451926


    Lindsey will always have a place in my life.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> MFF Bennett Satchel.



Love this!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> Tuberose Lindsey! I'm speed-dating my bags to figure out how to downsize my big collection (thanks for the idea Iamminda)! This beauty doesn't get carried often, so it's her turn!
> View attachment 3451926


Very nice.


----------



## ZSP

Sarah03 said:


> Tuberose Lindsey! I'm speed-dating my bags to figure out how to downsize my big collection (thanks for the idea Iamminda)! This beauty doesn't get carried often, so it's her turn!
> View attachment 3451926



WOWSA!  It's been a long time since we've seen this beauty around.  Love it!


----------



## dgphoto

Molly (21132) in parchment today. Her last hurrah of summer...


----------



## musiclover

MiaBorsa said:


> MFF Bennett Satchel.


So beautiful, MiaBorsa, and really inspiring!  Now, I think I need to look for a feather charm and wallet to go with my Midnight Bennett!


----------



## Mariquel

westvillage said:


> View attachment 3451033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In keeping with the 'Chili Red' color scheme (lovely Carly), I happen to be wearing my Pinnacle leather Lady Bag in almost an identical color. I've hardly carried this at all and was about to pass it on.  This style was out for a very short time, like only a summer, and was a larger variation on the Penny. It's just a tad smaller than the Dinky ... I always use my chalk Dinky ... so I thought I'd give this one a try before I let it go.  If you look at the lower left of the flap,  you can see that the edgecoat is chipping off and it did this rather quickly after I purchased it, during an era when Coach was heavily criticized for its quality control.  I think that influenced my opinion of the bag though actually I can fix it rather easily myself. Hope I bond with her now because something has prompted me to keep her for these five or six years without using her.
> (Oh my, the image is gigantic and above the text rather than below.  Definitely haven't bonded with the new website posting!)


Wish I was a Coachie during this era!  The Carly is a perfect every day bag and the Lady Bag is so elegant.  Both are beautiful reds.


----------



## Mariquel

Sarah03 said:


> Tuberose Lindsey! I'm speed-dating my bags to figure out how to downsize my big collection (thanks for the idea Iamminda)! This beauty doesn't get carried often, so it's her turn!
> View attachment 3451926


LOL to the speed-dating!  I think that's a keeper!  Pretty flower fob too.


----------



## Mariquel

coach943 said:


> Shopping my closet again and came out with my not-carried-enough Chili Red Carly.  It is the perfect red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450994


(Don't know why it didn't multi-quote even though it was highlited)
Wish I was a Coachie during this era! The Carly is a perfect every day bag and the Lady Bag is so elegant. Both are beautiful reds.


----------



## Iamminda

dgphoto said:


> Molly (21132) in parchment today. Her last hurrah of summer...
> View attachment 3452588



Love this one!  Yeah for Legacy Bags!


----------



## eleanors36

dgphoto said:


> Molly (21132) in parchment today. Her last hurrah of summer...
> View attachment 3452588


Pretty girl!


----------



## BeachBagGal

dgphoto said:


> Molly (21132) in parchment today. Her last hurrah of summer...
> View attachment 3452588



Very nice! Is there a  Lucy tag under there?


----------



## dgphoto

Iamminda said:


> Love this one!  Yeah for Legacy Bags!


I know...they're my favs! [emoji173]️



eleanors36 said:


> Pretty girl!


Thanks, @eleanors36



BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Is there a  Lucy tag under there?


Thanks! No, not a Lucy-I wish though! Just a hang tag with my initials heat stamped into it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

dgphoto said:


> I know...they're my favs! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Thanks, @eleanors36
> 
> 
> Thanks! No, not a Lucy-I wish though! Just a hang tag with my initials heat stamped into it!



Ah gotcha. I see the blue peeking through so I wasn't sure. [emoji14]


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> Molly (21132) in parchment today. Her last hurrah of summer...
> View attachment 3452588


Nice!


----------



## Sarah03

Gunmetal Baby Sage


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> Gunmetal Baby Sage
> View attachment 3453164


Nice. Love the color.


----------



## Sarah03

SEWDimples said:


> Nice. Love the color.



Thank you!


----------



## dgphoto

SEWDimples said:


> Nice!



Thanks, @SEWDimples!


----------



## dgphoto

Here's a closeup of the embossed hang tag. I went last year right when the new Saddle Bags were coming out to have the luggage tag for my taxi tote embossed. The SAs were anxious to try out their new heat stamp machine so they made me this one while they were trying it out! It's one of my favorites. [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

dgphoto said:


> Here's a closeup of the embossed hang tag. I went last year right when the new Saddle Bags were coming out to have the luggage tag for my taxi tote embossed. The SAs were anxious to try out their new heat stamp machine so they made me this one while they were trying it out! It's one of my favorites. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3453442


That looks very nice! They did a good job with it. I think it's a nice way to personalize a bag without committing to having it done on the bag itself.


----------



## dgphoto

BeachBagGal said:


> That looks very nice! They did a good job with it. I think it's a nice way to personalize a bag without committing to having it done on the bag itself.



Thanks, @BeachBagGal! Perfect bit of personalization for those with commitment issues! [emoji23]


----------



## MKB0925

Taxi Tote in Saddle...have not carried her in a while..


----------



## MKB0925

dgphoto said:


> Molly (21132) in parchment today. Her last hurrah of summer...
> View attachment 3452588



Beautiful!


----------



## Mariquel

Sarah03 said:


> Gunmetal Baby Sage
> View attachment 3453164


Love the Baby Sages!  Miss seeing all those beautiful Kristins!


----------



## tlo

Not going anywhere today but Kelsey talked me into making a Taco Bell run.  I love this little bag. Soft as butah and molds to the body


----------



## BeachBagGal

tlo said:


> Not going anywhere today but Kelsey talked me into making a Taco Bell run.  I love this little bag. Soft as butah and molds to the body
> 
> View attachment 3453646



Pretty! I don't remember this color combo.


----------



## LL777




----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> Gunmetal Baby Sage
> View attachment 3453164


Love this one and the gunmetal!


----------



## eleanors36

LL777 said:


> View attachment 3453700


Mineral Rogue is so pretty.


----------



## eleanors36

tlo said:


> Not going anywhere today but Kelsey talked me into making a Taco Bell run.  I love this little bag. Soft as butah and molds to the body
> 
> View attachment 3453646


Who doesn't like soft like buttah??!!!  Lovely.


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Not going anywhere today but Kelsey talked me into making a Taco Bell run.  I love this little bag. Soft as butah and molds to the body
> 
> View attachment 3453646



Good looking bag!  A Taco Bell run sounds good


----------



## happysunny

Love the Rogue !! Fabulous color


----------



## LL777

eleanors36 said:


> Mineral Rogue is so pretty.



Thank you. I love the design of the Rogue.


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> Gunmetal Baby Sage
> View attachment 3453164



Love the Sage l


Iamminda said:


> Good looking bag!  A Taco Bell run sounds good



Thanks!!  and it was GOOD!!  LOL


----------



## tlo

eleanors36 said:


> Who doesn't like soft like buttah??!!!  Lovely.


 
Thanks eleanors361


----------



## tlo

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! I don't remember this color combo.



I love this little bag.  It's currently at the outlets


----------



## quinna

It's been a legacy week for me. Large emerald today.


----------



## GA Peach

quinna said:


> It's been a legacy week for me. Large emerald today.


Two thumbs up!


----------



## dgphoto

This old puddle of mush today [emoji4]


12943-Op Art Sabrina Convertible Satchel


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> It's been a legacy week for me. Large emerald today.



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this bag and color!!!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> It's been a legacy week for me. Large emerald today.



Love this one!  I have her little sister


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> It's been a legacy week for me. Large emerald today.



How does this color compare to the new Forest color out now?


----------



## LL777

All dressed up and ready to go


----------



## eleanors36

quinna said:


> It's been a legacy week for me. Large emerald today.


I absolutely [emoji173] this bag and color!


----------



## eleanors36

LL777 said:


> All dressed up and ready to go


So gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LL777 said:


> All dressed up and ready to go



What a beauty! Saddle?


----------



## quinna

BeachBagGal said:


> How does this color compare to the new Forest color out now?


I'm not sure since I haven't seen any of the forest bags in person yet. The stock photos of each look pretty close though.


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> I'm not sure since I haven't seen any of the forest bags in person yet. The stock photos of each look pretty close though.



Okay gotcha. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## LL777

Tha


eleanors36 said:


> So gorgeous!


Thanks


----------



## LL777

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty! Saddle?


Thank you, Yes, this is saddle. The color is amazing


----------



## BeachBagGal

LL777 said:


> Thank you, Yes, this is saddle. The color is amazing



It's looks like a nice yummy,warm brown. [emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay gotcha. Maybe someone else can chime in?



To me, emerald is less bright, more muted (not in a bad way though), more jewel tone green (if that makes sense?).  Whereas, forest is kinda a more summery dark green -- there's a brightness there.  Not sure how to describe the difference.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> To me, emerald is less bright, more muted (not in a bad way though), more jewel tone green (if that makes sense?).  Whereas, forest is kinda a more summery dark green -- there's a brightness there.  Not sure how to describe the difference.



[emoji848] okay.  Thx, Lam. [emoji106]


----------



## musiclover

You know when you're going to have a big day, and you want a handbag that can go the distance?  For me, that's my gorgeous Coach Rhyder, and she's wearing the only Poppy piece I own, the Goldie Chan key ring.  I love the slouchy-ness and the edge-y vibe she radiates. Such a beauty!  I was in meetings for most of the day and just glancing at her made me feel I could get through it all.


----------



## Mariquel

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3455997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know when you're going to have a big day, and you want a handbag that can go the distance?  For me, that's my gorgeous Coach Rhyder, and she's wearing the only Poppy piece I own, the Goldie Chan key ring.  I love the slouchy-ness and the edge-y vibe she radiates. Such a beauty!  I was in meetings for most of the day and just glancing at her made me feel I could get through it all.


Nice Rhyder, glad you put the Poppy fob on her.  Haven't seen anything Poppy posted in a while..........they always make me smile!


----------



## tlo

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3455997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know when you're going to have a big day, and you want a handbag that can go the distance?  For me, that's my gorgeous Coach Rhyder, and she's wearing the only Poppy piece I own, the Goldie Chan key ring.  I love the slouchy-ness and the edge-y vibe she radiates. Such a beauty!  I was in meetings for most of the day and just glancing at her made me feel I could get through it all.



Gorgeous! I agree!  I have this bag and love it!!


----------



## musiclover

Mariquel said:


> Nice Rhyder, glad you put the Poppy fob on her.  Haven't seen anything Poppy posted in a while..........they always make me smile!



Thank you, Marquiel!  I loved the Poppy line. I miss that sense of playfulness and joy Poppy would always inspire. I just remembered how cute that little slogan "Coach ❤️ Poppy" is and took a photo to remind us!


----------



## musiclover

tlo said:


> Gorgeous! I agree!  I have this bag and love it!!



Hi tlo!  I really enjoying carrying it for work because I can fit most of my things in the Rhyder. I'm working on carrying fewer bags at a time.


----------



## musiclover

Good Morning, Coach Ladies! I've been waiting for the weather to change and feel like autumn is in the air but it's still warm and the rains have begun.  And I really want to carry this handbag so I'm just going to do it!  Here's my lovely Madison Sophia (2010) in mahogany with the multi-mix charm (I think I bought it in 2012).  I love these beautiful linings-- makes me so happy to see them peeking out.


----------



## eleanors36

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3456614
> 
> 
> Thank you, Marquiel!  I loved the Poppy line. I miss that sense of playfulness and joy Poppy would always inspire. I just remembered how cute that little slogan "Coach ❤️ Poppy" is and took a photo to remind us!


What fun!  Good to have something fun!


----------



## Mariquel

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3456614
> 
> 
> Thank you, Marquiel!  I loved the Poppy line. I miss that sense of playfulness and joy Poppy would always inspire. I just remembered how cute that little slogan "Coach ❤️ Poppy" is and took a photo to remind us!


I miss the playfulness too, musiclover!  I have a few accessories in some of the colorful prints that I'll never give up!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3456626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning, Coach Ladies! I've been waiting for the weather to change and feel like autumn is in the air but it's still warm and the rains have begun.  And I really want to carry this handbag so I'm just going to do it!  Here's my lovely Madison Sophia (2010) in mahogany with the multi-mix charm (I think I bought it in 2012).  I love these beautiful linings-- makes me so happy to see them peeking out.



Great bag for Fall!


----------



## tlo

musiclover said:


> Hi tlo!  I really enjoying carrying it for work because I can fit most of my things in the Rhyder. I'm working on carrying fewer bags at a time.



I'm working on the same thing.  It's amazing how much the rhymer will hold.  It's an awesome bag!11


----------



## musiclover

eleanors36 said:


> What fun!  Good to have something fun!



Hi eleanors36!  Like you, I think it's important to have something fun even if it's a just little purse charm. We all need to smile and laugh as much as possible!


----------



## musiclover

Mariquel said:


> I miss the playfulness too, musiclover!  I have a few accessories in some of the colorful prints that I'll never give up!



You had good forethought to hang on to them, Mariquel!  I had a Poppy cosmetic bag, wristlet and wallet but gave them away as I started to buy more of the leather items and it seemed like I wasn't using them enough. Except now I wish I had them back because they would look so cute inside my bags!  It's my never ending story....


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Great bag for Fall!



Hi BeachBagGirl, thank you!  I ran some errands this morning and I just love the weight and look of Miss Sophia.


----------



## alansgail

I've been carrying this lovely the past few days....so easy to use. The Highrise Borough bag......


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Took my fog Ace out for the first time...finally! I'm totally in love with her.


----------



## dgphoto

iNeedCoffee said:


> Took my fog Ace out for the first time...finally! I'm totally in love with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458187



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MKB0925

alansgail said:


> I've been carrying this lovely the past few days....so easy to use. The Highrise Borough bag......
> View attachment 3458157



What a pretty bag!


----------



## MKB0925

iNeedCoffee said:


> Took my fog Ace out for the first time...finally! I'm totally in love with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458187



[emoji7][emoji7] love that leather!


----------



## MKB0925

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3456626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning, Coach Ladies! I've been waiting for the weather to change and feel like autumn is in the air but it's still warm and the rains have begun.  And I really want to carry this handbag so I'm just going to do it!  Here's my lovely Madison Sophia (2010) in mahogany with the multi-mix charm (I think I bought it in 2012).  I love these beautiful linings-- makes me so happy to see them peeking out.



Great bag....I just moved into my Mahogany duffle...such a great color for fall!


----------



## SEWDimples

Love the Ace. Great color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3456626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning, Coach Ladies! I've been waiting for the weather to change and feel like autumn is in the air but it's still warm and the rains have begun.  And I really want to carry this handbag so I'm just going to do it!  Here's my lovely Madison Sophia (2010) in mahogany with the multi-mix charm (I think I bought it in 2012).  I love these beautiful linings-- makes me so happy to see them peeking out.



Lovely style! great liner color too. The charm is a wonderful touch.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my vintage Willis bag:


----------



## alansgail

Ellapretty said:


> With my vintage Willis bag:


Goodness, your Willis is so stylish even to this day.......looks fabulous with your whole ensemble!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ellapretty said:


> With my vintage Willis bag:


So cute and love it with your outfit!


----------



## quinna

Grommet borough today


----------



## MDT

iNeedCoffee said:


> Took my fog Ace out for the first time...finally! I'm totally in love with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458187



Everything about this is perfect! I never gave the Ace or the color fog much attention, but now I kinda want this bag thanks to your photo! Just gorgeous.


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> Grommet borough today[/
> it!



Classic mixed with edginess! Love it!


----------



## alansgail

quinna said:


> Grommet borough today



This bag is simply beautiful!


----------



## musiclover

quinna said:


> Grommet borough today



I love a beautiful Borough!


----------



## musiclover

HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely style! great liner color too. The charm is a wonderful touch.



I love this charm, too. I really like the Coach icons such as the hang tag and horse and carriage. (You can see my Coach phone case cover reflected in the horse disc).


----------



## tlo

I love closet diving. I forgot about this. How could I. It's gorgeous!!

View attachment 3459956


----------



## eleanors36

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3459635
> 
> 
> I love this charm, too. I really like the Coach icons such as the hang tag and horse and carriage. (You can see my Coach phone case cover reflected in the horse disc).


I love the horse and carriage.  I'd like to see a new version of this!


----------



## eleanors36

quinna said:


> Grommet borough today


Always loved the grommets.  The softer leather make this a great bag, too.


----------



## eleanors36

Ellapretty said:


> With my vintage Willis bag:



Wow!  What a fantastic look!


----------



## musiclover

eleanors36 said:


> I love the horse and carriage.  I'd like to see a new version of this!



That would amazing!  In leather with lots of details (like the Coach key rings from a few years back) and a purse charm attachment (dog leash) to make it easy to hang on our bags!


----------



## gr8onteej

Today and tomorrow-Jade Rhyder


----------



## eleanors36

gr8onteej said:


> Today and tomorrow-Jade Rhyder
> View attachment 3460315


Oooo. Yummy! Love that jade.


----------



## eleanors36

musiclover said:


> That would amazing!  In leather with lots of details (like the Coach key rings from a few years back) and a purse charm attachment (dog leash) to make it easy to hang on our bags!


Wouldn't it? Yes, definitely dog leash.


----------



## tlo

Let's try this again. For some reason the pic didn't post


----------



## dgphoto

gr8onteej said:


> Today and tomorrow-Jade Rhyder
> View attachment 3460315



Fantastic bag and color!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> Today and tomorrow-Jade Rhyder
> View attachment 3460315



Gorgeous color!



tlo said:


> Let's try this again. For some reason the pic didn't post
> 
> View attachment 3460574



Also a wonderful color, love the fob!


----------



## tlo

HesitantShopper said:


> Gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> Also a wonderful color, love the fob!



Thank you!


----------



## eleanors36

tlo said:


> Let's try this again. For some reason the pic didn't post
> 
> View attachment 3460574


Lovely! Twins on that fob!


----------



## gr8onteej

eleanors36 said:


> Oooo. Yummy! Love that jade.







dgphoto said:


> Fantastic bag and color!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





HesitantShopper said:


> Gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> Also a wonderful color, love the fob!



Thank you everyone.  The color is the reason I got it.


----------



## gr8onteej

tlo said:


> Let's try this again. For some reason the pic didn't post
> 
> View attachment 3460574



I always liked this one-the blue is great.


----------



## tlo

eleanors36 said:


> Lovely! Twins on that fob!



Thanks eleanors36!  That is one of my favorite fobs 1


----------



## tlo

gr8onteej said:


> I always liked this one-the blue is great.



Thank you gr8ontee!  I agree!


----------



## LL777

A perfect bag for fall


----------



## quinna

LL777 said:


> A perfect bag for fall


Gorgeous color, and I love the bag charm!


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> A perfect bag for fall


Gorgeous, and Rexy looks good on it!!


----------



## LL777

Thank you ladies!!! I love this bag


----------



## HeatherL

LL777 said:


> A perfect bag for fall



Gorgeous!!!  I love the Rogue!


----------



## LuvnMyBags

Black/red Market Tote


----------



## gr8onteej

Weekend bag Large colorblock Legacy duffle


----------



## dgphoto

This oldie which I just got for a steal on eBay. It is in almost mint condition (pun intended)! I love it already.


----------



## carterazo

dgphoto said:


> This oldie which I just got for a steal on eBay. It is in almost mint condition (pun intended)! I love it already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462463


This is a stunner. Congrats!


----------



## dgphoto

carterazo said:


> This is a stunner. Congrats!



Thanks, it's awesome!


----------



## MKB0925

My new to me  black Sullivan Hobo


----------



## LL777

Im in love


----------



## eleanors36

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me  black Sullivan Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463302


Love this bag!


----------



## eleanors36

LL777 said:


> Im in love


Just gorgeous.


----------



## carterazo

Gramercy in nude [emoji7]


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> Gramercy in nude [emoji7]
> View attachment 3463860


Wish I would have gotten this bag in this color when they were out. [emoji52]


----------



## tlo

LL777 said:


> Im in love



I LOVE this!  Gorgeous!


----------



## tlo

carterazo said:


> Gramercy in nude [emoji7]
> View attachment 3463860



so pretty


----------



## katev

We went out last night for dinner and to the theater and I decided to have a little fun with my bag selection. I went to my closet and pulled out a little gem that is stored in a special linen dustbag with a violet patch logo and cord. She is not big but she sure makes a statement! My 65th Anniversary Madison Legacy Striped Flap 10465.


----------



## MKB0925

katev said:


> We went out last night for dinner and to the theater and I decided to have a little fun with my bag selection. I went to my closet and pulled out a little gem that is stored in a special linen dustbag with a violet patch logo and cord. She is not big but she sure makes a statement! My 65th Anniversary Madison Legacy Striped Flap 10465.
> 
> View attachment 3464246
> View attachment 3464247



Beautiful bag....great choice!


----------



## Sarah03

katev said:


> We went out last night for dinner and to the theater and I decided to have a little fun with my bag selection. I went to my closet and pulled out a little gem that is stored in a special linen dustbag with a violet patch logo and cord. She is not big but she sure makes a statement! My 65th Anniversary Madison Legacy Striped Flap 10465.
> 
> View attachment 3464246
> View attachment 3464247



Love this! What a fun pop of color!


----------



## coach943

katev said:


> We went out last night for dinner and to the theater and I decided to have a little fun with my bag selection. I went to my closet and pulled out a little gem that is stored in a special linen dustbag with a violet patch logo and cord. She is not big but she sure makes a statement! My 65th Anniversary Madison Legacy Striped Flap 10465.
> 
> View attachment 3464246
> View attachment 3464247


What a cute bag!


----------



## katev

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful bag....great choice!





Sarah03 said:


> Love this! What a fun pop of color!





coach943 said:


> What a cute bag!



Thanks, this little bag always makes me smile!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

MDT said:


> Everything about this is perfect! I never gave the Ace or the color fog much attention, but now I kinda want this bag thanks to your photo! Just gorgeous.



Haha, thanks! I'm happy to enable! I carried her most of the week, and she's wonderful to carry, and I adore the color combo of fog with the bordeaux piping. Yum.


----------



## eleanors36

katev said:


> We went out last night for dinner and to the theater and I decided to have a little fun with my bag selection. I went to my closet and pulled out a little gem that is stored in a special linen dustbag with a violet patch logo and cord. She is not big but she sure makes a statement! My 65th Anniversary Madison Legacy Striped Flap 10465.
> 
> View attachment 3464246
> View attachment 3464247


Lovely!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Gramercy in nude [emoji7]
> View attachment 3463860


Pretty girl!


----------



## KCeboKing

gr8onteej said:


> Today and tomorrow-Jade Rhyder
> View attachment 3460315



Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> We went out last night for dinner and to the theater and I decided to have a little fun with my bag selection. I went to my closet and pulled out a little gem that is stored in a special linen dustbag with a violet patch logo and cord. She is not big but she sure makes a statement! My 65th Anniversary Madison Legacy Striped Flap 10465.
> 
> View attachment 3464246
> View attachment 3464247



I love this beauty!  The legacy stripes are just so perfect!


----------



## carterazo

Hobbsy said:


> Wish I would have gotten this bag in this color when they were out. [emoji52]


There are a couple on ebay... [emoji6] 


tlo said:


> so pretty


Thank you!


katev said:


> We went out last night for dinner and to the theater and I decided to have a little fun with my bag selection. I went to my closet and pulled out a little gem that is stored in a special linen dustbag with a violet patch logo and cord. She is not big but she sure makes a statement! My 65th Anniversary Madison Legacy Striped Flap 10465.
> 
> View attachment 3464246
> View attachment 3464247


This lovely!


eleanors36 said:


> Pretty girl!


Thank you!


----------



## won

Carry this beauty today


----------



## katev

carterazo said:


> ...This lovely!...





eleanors36 said:


> Lovely!





musiclover said:


> I love this beauty!  The legacy stripes are just so perfect!



There is a similar item on ebay right now (see link below, NMA) but it is a wristlet offered for $150 and smaller than my bag. I use this little bag so seldom that I probably wouldn't spend much to get one, but I was lucky to score it for only $35 on a poorly listed ebay auction - and that makes me like it even more!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-COACH-...063115?hash=item33bef50e4b:g:cisAAOxyFjNSO0jO


----------



## musiclover

It's supposed to be sunny today so the next blue Coach handbag in my collection is coming out to play!  Here is my beautiful Swagger in denim. When I first saw her in the boutique I could not get over how deep the colour was and how the hardware was so brilliant.  Now 16 months later, I still feel the same way. I really like the weight and feel of this bag; she feels very "significant."  I also posted "what's in my Coach bag" in the other thread.


----------



## carterazo

won said:


> Carry this beauty today
> View attachment 3464829


So pretty!!! [emoji7] 


musiclover said:


> View attachment 3464854
> 
> It's supposed to be sunny today so the next blue Coach handbag in my collection is coming out to play!  Here is my beautiful Swagger in denim. When I first saw her in the boutique I could not get over how deep the colour was and how the hardware was so brilliant.  Now 16 months later, I still feel the same way. I really like the weight and feel of this bag; she feels very "significant."  I also posted "what's in my Coach bag" in the other thread.


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
I had the same reaction when I saw her too. I tried, but couldn't find her later so I bought a different bag in the same color. Lol!


----------



## dgphoto

My favorite Borough in red in honor of 9/11


----------



## branbran1984

DRIFTER WITH HER CHARM[emoji12]


----------



## BeachBagGal

won said:


> Carry this beauty today
> View attachment 3464829



Love the color and flower design!


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> DRIFTER WITH HER CHARM[emoji12]



Very nice & cute charm too!


----------



## eleanors36

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3464854
> 
> It's supposed to be sunny today so the next blue Coach handbag in my collection is coming out to play!  Here is my beautiful Swagger in denim. When I first saw her in the boutique I could not get over how deep the colour was and how the hardware was so brilliant.  Now 16 months later, I still feel the same way. I really like the weight and feel of this bag; she feels very "significant."  I also posted "what's in my Coach bag" in the other thread.


Oooo.  Lovely Swagger!  Love that gold hardware.


----------



## eleanors36

won said:


> Carry this beauty today
> View attachment 3464829


I just love the vine pattern!


----------



## eleanors36

branbran1984 said:


> DRIFTER WITH HER CHARM[emoji12]


Charm looks great here!


----------



## musiclover

eleanors36 said:


> Oooo.  Lovely Swagger!  Love that gold hardware.



She's such a pretty girl...I feel kind of "fancy" when we're out and about!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> So pretty!!! [emoji7]
> 
> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> I had the same reaction when I saw her too. I tried, but couldn't find her later so I bought a different bag in the same color. Lol!



The denim blue is so lovely...which handbag did you buy?


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> The denim blue is so lovely...which handbag did you buy?


I got the dufflete. [emoji7]


----------



## won

dgphoto said:


> My favorite Borough in red in honor of 9/11
> View attachment 3464883



Love your red borough,so classy.


----------



## won

dgphoto said:


> My favorite Borough in red in honor of 9/11
> View attachment 3464883



Love your red borough,so classy.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> I got the dufflete. [emoji7]


 
I think I remember the dufflete. Does it have the long strap studded with grommets to make it adjustable?  In pebbled leather?  I love the iconic details of the older Coach bags reinvented for the newer products.  Makes me feel like I'm carrying a bit of history.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> I think I remember the dufflete. Does it have the long strap studded with grommets to make it adjustable?  In pebbled leather?  I love the iconic details of the older Coach bags reinvented for the newer products.  Makes me feel like I'm carrying a bit of history.


Yes, that's the dufflete!  I love that I can double the strap to carry it on the shoulder or have it full length for a great crossbody strap - it does not dig into your shoulder. I originally got the duffle for a steal on fos, but it was huge. Too much for me. The dufflete is my perfect size.  [emoji41]


----------



## MDT

LL777 said:


> Im in love



That's one beautiful Rogue. The leather looks amazing.



won said:


> Carry this beauty today
> View attachment 3464829



Love this! Is cerise that bright in person? I haven't seen it at the boutique yet. I had to return a Crosby in pink ruby at the beginning of the year and was so sad to have to part with it because I loved the color. When dahlia came out, I thought it may fill the void, but it just wasn't bright enough. Cerise looks like what I've been waiting for based on the photos I've seen!



musiclover said:


> View attachment 3464854
> 
> It's supposed to be sunny today so the next blue Coach handbag in my collection is coming out to play!  Here is my beautiful Swagger in denim. When I first saw her in the boutique I could not get over how deep the colour was and how the hardware was so brilliant.  Now 16 months later, I still feel the same way. I really like the weight and feel of this bag; she feels very "significant."  I also posted "what's in my Coach bag" in the other thread.



Somehow I missed the denim Swagger! Thanks to your photo, I'm going to move back into one of my Swaggers for awhile!


----------



## musiclover

MDT said:


> That's one beautiful Rogue. The leather looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this! Is cerise that bright in person? I haven't seen it at the boutique yet. I had to return a Crosby in pink ruby at the beginning of the year and was so sad to have to part with it because I loved the color. When dahlia came out, I thought it may fill the void, but it just wasn't bright enough. Cerise looks like what I've been waiting for based on the photos I've seen!
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I missed the denim Swagger! Thanks to your photo, I'm going to move back into one of my Swaggers for awhile!



I'm so glad!  We're continuing to have great weather so I'm going to keep carrying my Swagger, too!  She's a nice touch of luxury with her beautiful leather and brilliant hardware.


----------



## dgphoto

Crosby crossgrain in nude [emoji173]️


----------



## MKB0925

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3466304
> 
> Crosby crossgrain in nude [emoji173]️



Beautiful bag!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Have had my powder blue Phoebe with me the last few days. She's so wonderfully squishy! I guess she's considered an oldie but a goodie at this point? ( Please excuse the cracked leather seats in my geriatric Suburban, haha. Time for a seat cover, I think! )


----------



## eleanors36

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3466304
> 
> Crosby crossgrain in nude [emoji173]️


So pretty with those tassels!


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3466688
> 
> 
> Have had my powder blue Phoebe with me the last few days. She's so wonderfully squishy! I guess she's considered an oldie but a goodie at this point? ( Please excuse the cracked leather seats in my geriatric Suburban, haha. Time for a seat cover, I think! )


Ohhh. Phoebe!  I just can't get myself to get rid of two.  Lovely powder blue!  She takes all the attention away from those seats!


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday. [emoji7] 
Mickie in orange.


----------



## linhdao

carterazo said:


> Yesterday. [emoji7]
> Mickie in orange.
> View attachment 3466917


Beautiful! Love this color


----------



## carterazo

linhdao said:


> Beautiful! Love this color


Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3466688
> 
> 
> Have had my powder blue Phoebe with me the last few days. She's so wonderfully squishy! I guess she's considered an oldie but a goodie at this point? ( Please excuse the cracked leather seats in my geriatric Suburban, haha. Time for a seat cover, I think! )



what a pretty color!


----------



## dgphoto

Old school today...


----------



## ilikesunshine

LL777 said:


> Im in love


Me too!


----------



## coach943

Vintage large Plaza bag today.


----------



## HeatherL

My love [emoji173]️[emoji7]!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Newly acquired, ready for fall  two tone phoebe, 
I'd post a pic but it seems the iPad app won't let me


----------



## Bag Fetish

Well that is strange I can post pics from my phone but not my iPad


----------



## Mariquel

Bag Fetish said:


> View attachment 3467658
> 
> 
> Well that is strange I can post pics from my phone but not my iPad


Nice bag and love Poppy Chan Pepper!  Long time no see..........


----------



## Teagaggle

branbran1984 said:


> DRIFTER WITH HER CHARM[emoji12]


LOVE that charm with that bag!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Mariquel said:


> Nice bag and love Poppy Chan Pepper!  Long time no see..........



Thank you! I think the charm is perfect for this bag [emoji106] haven't used the charm
In forever .. Now she has a new home.


----------



## LL777

My beautiful olive rogue...


----------



## Esquared72

Studded Oxblood Edie


----------



## musiclover

Bag Fetish said:


> View attachment 3467658
> 
> 
> Well that is strange I can post pics from my phone but not my iPad



I just love Pepper!  We hardly see these Poppy cuties anymore.


----------



## carterazo

Earlier today: Gramercy in nude



Changed bags for date night: Ace in cornflower [emoji7]


----------



## eleanors36

eehlers said:


> Studded Oxblood Edie
> View attachment 3467746


What a beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Earlier today: Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3467829
> 
> 
> Changed bags for date night: Ace in cornflower [emoji7]
> View attachment 3467830



Love these two bags!


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> My beautiful olive rogue...


Arghhh....I love this color!!


----------



## soccergirly87

Switched out of robin Legacy duffle yesterday and into Turnlock Hobo in canary.


----------



## Sarah03

eehlers said:


> Studded Oxblood Edie
> View attachment 3467746


This bag makes me drool [emoji23]


carterazo said:


> Earlier today: Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3467829
> 
> 
> Changed bags for date night: Ace in cornflower [emoji7]
> View attachment 3467830


Two gorgeous bags!


soccergirly87 said:


> Switched out of robin Legacy duffle yesterday and into Turnlock Hobo in canary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468114


Love the yellow!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soccergirly87 said:


> Switched out of robin Legacy duffle yesterday and into Turnlock Hobo in canary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468114



Love this yellow! [emoji173]️


----------



## Sarah03

It's pretty much Fall, so I busted out my Rogue!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> It's pretty much Fall, so I busted out my Rogue!
> View attachment 3468479



Sooo pretty! [emoji173]️


----------



## Wendyann7

Sarah03 said:


> It's pretty much Fall, so I busted out my Rogue!
> View attachment 3468479


Is this the Medium or Large?  I bought the medium from Nordics and haven't worn it yet!!  Love it!!


----------



## Wendyann7

Wendyann7 said:


> Is this the Medium or Large?  I bought the medium from Nordics and haven't worn it yet!!  Love it!!


Nordstrom!! lol


----------



## Iamminda

Ms Sullivan today.  Happy Weekend


----------



## Sarah03

Wendyann7 said:


> Is this the Medium or Large?  I bought the medium from Nordics and haven't worn it yet!!  Love it!!


Thank you! It's the medium from Nordies 


Iamminda said:


> Ms Sullivan today.  Happy Weekend


Love love the color!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> It's pretty much Fall, so I busted out my Rogue!
> View attachment 3468479


I just love this bag! Gorgeous!


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Ms Sullivan today.  Happy Weekend


Twins! Love this bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Ms Sullivan today.  Happy Weekend



Looks so soft and yummy!


----------



## Mariquel

Sarah03 said:


> It's pretty much Fall, so I busted out my Rogue!
> View attachment 3468479


I could stare at this bag for days!  I've never been so tempted by a bag with rivets. So edgy yet so classy.


----------



## LL777

Sarah03 said:


> It's pretty much Fall, so I busted out my Rogue!
> View attachment 3468479


Gorgeous ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> It's pretty much Fall, so I busted out my Rogue!
> View attachment 3468479



Gorgeous...perfect for fall!


----------



## alansgail

Today I'll be using my oxblood Gramercy with her new Mautto cotton strap.....so much more comfortable that the thin strap that the bag comes with


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> It's pretty much Fall, so I busted out my Rogue!
> View attachment 3468479



I love this bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Love love the color!





eleanors36 said:


> Twins! Love this bag.





BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so soft and yummy!



Thanks S, BBG and E (twinnie)!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Ms Sullivan today.  Happy Weekend



Love this color...is this burnt camel? I am still in my black Sullivan and love it!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Love this color...is this burnt camel? I am still in my black Sullivan and love it!



Thanks.  Yep, burnt camel.  I like your Black Sullivan


----------



## dgphoto

Old school Patricia's Legacy with Bob Ross Lego man appendage


----------



## BeachBagGal

dgphoto said:


> Old school Patricia's Legacy with Bob Ross Lego man appendage
> View attachment 3470767
> 
> View attachment 3470768



[emoji173]️this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> How does this color compare to the new Forest color out now?



Hi BBG.  I know this is an old post.  But I recently took a pic comparing the legacy emerald with the new Forest (crossgrain?) cross body.  They are very close.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Hi BBG.  I know this is an old post.  But I recently took a pic comparing the legacy emerald with the new Forest (crossgrain?) cross body.  They are very close.



Oh wow thanks! [emoji173]️You're the best!


----------



## musiclover

It was rainy weather today so I carried my beautiful Rhyder satchel. Also posing are the Coach bracelets I wore as well.


----------



## carterazo

I was surprised by all day rain. No problem for my lovely Gramercy.  The rain drops just rolled right off her! [emoji173]


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> I was surprised by all day rain. No problem for my lovely Gramercy.  The rain drops just rolled right off her! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3471231



I'm loving your Gramercy, along with those in other Coach threads. I must have been asleep as I totally missed this beautiful handbag when it was in the boutique. The leather looks so luxurious!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> I'm loving your Gramercy, along with those in other Coach threads. I must have been asleep as I totally missed this beautiful handbag when it was in the boutique. The leather looks so luxurious!


Thank you! This is one my favorite and special bags. You might find one on ebay. I was lucky to get it on fos.


----------



## Ellumina

musiclover said:


> I'm loving your Gramercy, along with those in other Coach threads. I must have been asleep as I totally missed this beautiful handbag when it was in the boutique. The leather looks so luxurious!


That's how I feel too! Where was I when Gramercy was out?! I melt every time I see one now


----------



## branbran1984

Drifter in black [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Ellumina

branbran1984 said:


> Drifter in black [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Sooo beautiful! I just ordered mine this evening, I can't want to get my hands on it


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ellumina said:


> That's how I feel too! Where was I when Gramercy was out?! I melt every time I see one now



[emoji173]️ this!!


----------



## branbran1984

Ellumina said:


> Sooo beautiful! I just ordered mine this evening, I can't want to get my hands on it



Congrats! [emoji323] I hope you love it. I love mine so much that I might get the one in flax!


----------



## HesitantShopper

branbran1984 said:


> Drifter in black [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



LOve the fob with this one!


----------



## MKB0925

branbran1984 said:


> Drifter in black [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Pretty bag and love the fob!


----------



## soonergirl

The beast. Rhyder 33.


----------



## Hobbsy

soonergirl said:


> The beast. Rhyder 33.
> 
> View attachment 3471597


I have two Ryder beasts, love them and yours!!


----------



## dgphoto

Same Patricia's Legacy bag but with feather fob today. Bob Ross has the day off...


----------



## BeachBagGal

dgphoto said:


> Same Patricia's Legacy bag but with feather fob today. Bob Ross has the day off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471686



Feathers look perfect!


----------



## musiclover

The sun decided to come out so I carried my beautiful tan soft Borough.  I love the leather and the organization. If the lining was only one of the beautiful colours of my Madison bags she would be truly perfect!  However, I feel super lucky to have found her at my local Hudson's Bay store in town for about $260 CAN.


----------



## branbran1984

Swagger in beachwood


----------



## coach943

Scarlet Phoebe today.


----------



## quinna

iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3466688
> 
> 
> Have had my powder blue Phoebe with me the last few days. She's so wonderfully squishy! I guess she's considered an oldie but a goodie at this point? ( Please excuse the cracked leather seats in my geriatric Suburban, haha. Time for a seat cover, I think! )


Gorgeous color! The seats in my tahoe are suffering the same fate. I've considered buying replacements on ebay, but it cuts into my purse budget.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> Gorgeous color! The seats in my tahoe are suffering the same fate. I've considered buying replacements on ebay, but it cuts into my purse budget.


 I hear ya!


----------



## carterazo

Felt very elegant with this beauty today. [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Felt very elegant with this beauty today. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3472985



So elegant and classy indeed.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

branbran1984 said:


> Swagger in beachwood



What size is this? [emoji254]


----------



## tlo

I am loving my oxblood Tyler tote!  I came home last night, sat her on the bar, and she slouches so well!!!  I could see having this in multiples. [emoji23]


----------



## MKB0925

tlo said:


> I am loving my oxblood Tyler tote!  I came home last night, sat her on the bar, and she slouches so well!!!  I could see having this in multiples. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3474753



What a pretty bag...IRL pics def make a difference!


----------



## tlo

MKB0925 said:


> What a pretty bag...IRL pics def make a difference!



Thank you MKB0925!  It really is!!!  And it looks much better after you remove the stuffing.  I had sat it there when I came in and was going to the kitchen and noticed how it had slouched on it's own.  It was so pretty I had to take a pic.  The pebbled leather is so nice, yet it's not a heavy bag.  I also purchased it in the try-color fog, black and cream but haven't carried it yet.  I'm tempted to get the black one.  I usually am not in to totes but I LOVE this one!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tlo said:


> I am loving my oxblood Tyler tote!  I came home last night, sat her on the bar, and she slouches so well!!!  I could see having this in multiples. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3474753



Looks so nice! Love that it has a large outside pocket- what a bonus. [emoji3]


----------



## Chihua5

My Drifter with a frog charm


----------



## tlo

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so nice! Love that it has a large outside pocket- what a bonus. [emoji3]



Thanks BeachBagGal!!  I do too!!!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so nice! Love that it has a large outside pocket- what a bonus. [emoji3]



I am a sucker for outside pockets! [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3474785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Drifter with a frog charm



Such a beauty!


----------



## Chihua5

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a beauty!


Thank you! I should be on the Ban Island but somehow the boat I board keeps taking me back to the Coach Island instead...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Chihua5 said:


> Thank you! I should be on the Ban Island but somehow the boat I board keeps taking me back to the Coach Island instead...


That does happen. Those waters are tricky.


----------



## Iamminda

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3474785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Drifter with a frog charm



That's a beauty!



tlo said:


> I am loving my oxblood Tyler tote!  I came home last night, sat her on the bar, and she slouches so well!!!  I could see having this in multiples. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3474753



Love this one with the perfect outside pocket.  Any bag with an outside zipped pocket gets bonus points in my book


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one with the perfect outside pocket.  Any bag with an outside zipped pocket gets bonus points in my book



Thank you Iamminda!  I agree!  Love an outside pocket!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Felt very elegant with this beauty today. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3472985


Classy lady!


----------



## eleanors36

tlo said:


> I am loving my oxblood Tyler tote!  I came home last night, sat her on the bar, and she slouches so well!!!  I could see having this in multiples. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3474753


Oh yum! Need to check this out!


----------



## yellowbernie

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3474785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Drifter with a frog charm


Love this bag, I have been thinking about getting it..Is it real heavy?


----------



## tlo

eleanors36 said:


> Oh yum! Need to check this out!


Thanks eleanors36!!  Do check it out.  I comes in lots of pretty colors and tai-colors too


----------



## soramillay

Metallic Kristin satchel with my new tall boots for a crisp fall day.


----------



## preppyboy8671

Bleecker Lennox Messenger To
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 te....Getting ready for my work week!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soramillay said:


> Metallic Kristin satchel with my new tall boots for a crisp fall day.



What a cute combo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's a Tatum Monday!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Tatum Monday!



STUNNING!!!  I love this bag!!  And the wallet is perfect with it!


----------



## soonergirl

This covers the past week. Traveling with Rhyder 33 and using her lil sis for running around.


----------



## branbran1984

Drifter in black[emoji847]


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Tatum Monday!



[emoji173]️ this girl!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> This covers the past week. Traveling with Rhyder 33 and using her lil sis for running around.
> 
> View attachment 3476810



Very nice! Is that really your view in the background?!? [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> Drifter in black[emoji847]



So nice and love the emoji charm!


----------



## Iamminda

soonergirl said:


> This covers the past week. Traveling with Rhyder 33 and using her lil sis for running around.
> 
> View attachment 3476810



Loving your travel companions -- and beautiful scenery.   



MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Tatum Monday!



Beautiful!


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Tatum Monday!


It's a beauty.  Edgy.  I like.


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> It's a Tatum Monday!


Twins! I need to get mine out. Just love this bag.


preppyboy8671 said:


> Bleecker Lennox Messenger To
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> te....Getting ready for my work week!


----------



## eleanors36

soonergirl said:


> This covers the past week. Traveling with Rhyder 33 and using her lil sis for running around.
> 
> View attachment 3476810


Nice!


----------



## eleanors36

branbran1984 said:


> Drifter in black[emoji847]


Emoji makes this bag fun!


----------



## alansgail

On a very warm Fall day, brought out this little beauty! Loving this mini Gramercy!


----------



## alansgail

soonergirl said:


> This covers the past week. Traveling with Rhyder 33 and using her lil sis for running around.
> 
> View attachment 3476810


Loving your bags! Is that Haystack rock in Cannon Beach?!


----------



## soonergirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Is that really your view in the background?!? [emoji7]



Yep, that's the gorgeous Oregon coast!



Iamminda said:


> Loving your travel companions -- and beautiful scenery.



Thanks!



eleanors36 said:


> Nice!



Thanks!



alansgail said:


> Loving your bags! Is that Haystack rock in Cannon Beach?!



Thanks! Sure is!


----------



## alansgail

soonergirl said:


> Yep, that's the gorgeous Oregon coast!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Sure is!


We go to Gearhart every Summer for vacation and of course visit Cannon Beach as well......love your photo!


----------



## soramillay

alansgail said:


> On a very warm Fall day, brought out this little beauty! Loving this mini Gramercy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477113



The elusive mini gramercy! I fell in love with the red currant version of this bag at first sight but it's like a unicorn!


----------



## alansgail

soramillay said:


> The elusive mini gramercy! I fell in love with the red currant version of this bag at first sight but it's like a unicorn!


Unicorn indeed! Feel very lucky to have mine!


----------



## Hobbsy

Oxblood rogue and Rexy out for their first time!


----------



## branbran1984

Swagger shoulder in oxblood


----------



## Msmuse

Hobbsy said:


> Oxblood rogue and Rexy out for their first time!


Love this! I'm getting mine tomorrow so thanks for sharing! Just lovely shades of red there. Cute Rexy is cute.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> Oxblood rogue and Rexy out for their first time!



What a beauty and Rexy looks perfect hanging out on her! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> Swagger shoulder in oxblood



What a cutie and the emoji looks great on her! [emoji3]


----------



## Hobbsy

Msmuse said:


> Love this! I'm getting mine tomorrow so thanks for sharing! Just lovely shades of red there. Cute Rexy is cute.


Oh great you're getting one, you will love it!! Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty and Rexy looks perfect hanging out on her! [emoji3]


Thank you! It was the first day out for both of them!! [emoji4]


----------



## Msmuse

Hobbsy said:


> Oh great you're getting one, you will love it!! Thanks [emoji4]


Yes after much tossing between the medium rivets and the rogue 36 size I opted for more space and went with the rogue 36. ^_^


----------



## Hobbsy

Msmuse said:


> Yes after much tossing between the medium rivets and the rogue 36 size I opted for more space and went with the rogue 36. ^_^


Nice choice!


----------



## musiclover

Black Swagger and Coach signature ponytail scarf for a little colour.  I love the deep black colour.  But sometimes I think the leather is somewhat delicate as I noticed it can scratch easily.


----------



## musiclover

soonergirl said:


> This covers the past week. Traveling with Rhyder 33 and using her lil sis for running around.
> 
> View attachment 3476810



Beautiful bags and I love the Oregon Coast, too!


----------



## musiclover

Hobbsy said:


> Oxblood rogue and Rexy out for their first time!



This is beautiful and so fun!


----------



## Hobbsy

musiclover said:


> This is beautiful and so fun!


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> I am loving my oxblood Tyler tote!  I came home last night, sat her on the bar, and she slouches so well!!!  I could see having this in multiples. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3474753



Mornin' TLO! 

You and Sarah are killing me with your Tyler totes! I saw Tyler IRL at the outlet.  She has the best outside pocket I've seen in a while!  So wide and deep! I know I'm going to regret not getting her!

She's a beauty!  Congrats!

I hope all is well!


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TLO!
> 
> You and Sarah are killing me with your Tyler totes! I saw Tyler IRL at the outlet.  She has the best outside pocket I've seen in a while!  So wide and deep! I know I'm going to regret not getting her!
> 
> She's a beauty!  Congrats!
> 
> I hope all is well!



Hey SIU!!!!!!

Sorry for the delay in responding.  I was our running the roads today and then my son came over  He just left and I saw this. 

It's so good to hear from you!!!!!  I hope you are well.

GIRL!!! You are going to need a Tyler!!  I'm not really a tote person and I adore this bag.  It's just so comfy!!!  AND holds a ton!!

Stay in touch!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Using my Mickey tote all week! Love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 3479568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using my Mickey tote all week! Love it!



This is cute


----------



## MKB0925

Mahogany Duffle


----------



## Hobbsy

MKB0925 said:


> Mahogany Duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480369


Oh, I love this color!!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Mahogany Duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480369



Great color!   Love them legacy duffles!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> Mahogany Duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480369



Very nice! Funny because I don't remember there being a duffle in this color.


----------



## soramillay

MKB0925 said:


> Mahogany Duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480369



Gorgeous! I regret being outbid on a Midnight Oak last year, love the Legacy duffles!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Funny because I don't remember there being a duffle in this color.


Thanks! I think the Midnight Oak has the silver hardware. I don't mind the gold as it is not too bright.


----------



## MKB0925

soramillay said:


> Gorgeous! I regret being outbid on a Midnight Oak last year, love the Legacy duffles!


Thank you! I have not carried her awhile and forgot how comfy she is on the shoulder! I will probably carry her for the rest of the weekend too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Mahogany Duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480369


Twins!!   This was one of my first Legacy bags.       Classic and beautiful.


----------



## MDT

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3478150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Swagger and Coach signature ponytail scarf for a little colour.  I love the deep black colour.  But sometimes I think the leather is somewhat delicate as I noticed it can scratch easily.



I carried this one today, too. I love yours with the scarf! I haven't had any issues with scratching on mine.


----------



## coach943

Pulled out this classic today - Federal Blue Willis.


----------



## gr8onteej

It's October so Kelsey is out and about


----------



## MKB0925

gr8onteej said:


> It's October so Kelsey is out and about
> View attachment 3481774



Such a pretty color!


----------



## soramillay

gr8onteej said:


> It's October so Kelsey is out and about
> View attachment 3481774



So pretty! Why do you keep her for October?Is she not a summer bag?


----------



## Iamminda

coach943 said:


> Pulled out this classic today - Federal Blue Willis.
> 
> View attachment 3481638



Love this beautiful classic.  I have not seen this color Willis before -- usually black and British tan, and an occasional red.


----------



## musiclover

I'm out for dinner and carrying my first Coach handbag, the beautiful black leather Madison Sophia. She is my all-time favourite, along with my other two Sophia's.  I love everything about Sophia--the elegant silhouette, rolled handles, quality leather, glowing hardware and of course, her stunning red lining.  She's wearing a gorgeous Coach keyring to enhance her beauty!


----------



## gr8onteej

MKB0925 said:


> Such a pretty color!



Thank you!



soramillay said:


> So pretty! Why do you keep her for October?Is she not a summer bag?



Thank you.  My bags are used all year round.  But it's October so it's her time to shine.


----------



## branbran1984

Got this during the sale earlier this year!


----------



## Molly0

My "new" old glovetanned flap from 2000


----------



## coach943

Iamminda said:


> Love this beautiful classic.  I have not seen this color Willis before -- usually black and British tan, and an occasional red.


b
Thanks.  I don't think the color must have been made for long because I rarely see them on eBay either.   The picture doesn't do it justice.  It is a great color of blue.


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> Got this during the sale earlier this year!



Very nice and I love Winky on there!


----------



## Iamminda

Ms Loganberry brightens up this dreary Monday.


----------



## LL777

I have mixed feelings about this girl


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Ms Loganberry brightens up this dreary Monday.



Pretty! What a nice, cheery color! [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Ms Loganberry brightens up this dreary Monday.


I missed out on this one. I really like this color. By the time I tried to get her, she was gone. I could only find the Borough and again, by the time I decided to go for it, that one was also gone. Oh well! [emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! What a nice, cheery color! [emoji3]





carterazo said:


> I missed out on this one. I really like this color. By the time I tried to get her, she was gone. I could only find the Borough and again, by the time I decided to go for it, that one was also gone. Oh well! [emoji3]



Thanks BBG and C.  I love all shades of pink and this is a good one


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Ms Loganberry brightens up this dreary Monday.



So pretty!!!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Ms Loganberry brightens up this dreary Monday.



Pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty!





tlo said:


> So pretty!!!



Thanks so much, M and T


----------



## shillinggirl88

LL777 said:


> I have mixed feelings about this girl



But you are keeping?  It is a lot different than the hologram from last year.  Will they have other items besides the Mercer and wallet mentioned?


----------



## LL777

Yes, I'm keeping it. I went to my local post office today and received 2 complements on it. I'm falling in love with her slowly. I know that they will have the market tote again and they make wallets but not sure what it's going to look like


----------



## quinna

Patchwork B came out today.


----------



## SEWDimples

Pebbled leather Ace 28.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Pebbled leather Ace 28.
> 
> View attachment 3484560



Love this pebbled version!


----------



## HesitantShopper

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3481845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out for dinner and carrying my first Coach handbag, the beautiful black leather Madison Sophia. She is my all-time favourite, along with my other two Sophia's.  I love everything about Sophia--the elegant silhouette, rolled handles, quality leather, glowing hardware and of course, her stunning red lining.  She's wearing a gorgeous Coach keyring to enhance her beauty!



Very nice! a great piece, love the liner color.


----------



## Glttglam

LL777 said:


> Yes, I'm keeping it. I went to my local post office today and received 2 complements on it. I'm falling in love with her slowly. I know that they will have the market tote again and they make wallets but not sure what it's going to look like


I think it's beautiful and very unique looking.


----------



## Glttglam

quinna said:


> View attachment 3483922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork B came out today.


Gorgeous, she looks like one of a kind


----------



## Glttglam

SEWDimples said:


> Pebbled leather Ace 28.
> 
> View attachment 3484560


I think I like this best in pebble leather [emoji2]


----------



## SEWDimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this pebbled version!





Glttglam said:


> I think I like this best in pebble leather [emoji2]



Thank you both. It is a favorite of mine. I've been using it for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## carterazo

This ray of sunshine on a gloomy day.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> This ray of sunshine on a gloomy day.
> View attachment 3486165



The most wonderful shade of yellow.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> The most wonderful shade of yellow.


Yes! Makes me smile every time I use her. [emoji41]


----------



## ilikesunshine

quinna said:


> View attachment 3483922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patchwork B came out today.


Gorgeous!


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> This ray of sunshine on a gloomy day.
> View attachment 3486165


I LOVE this every time you pull it out!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> This ray of sunshine on a gloomy day.
> View attachment 3486165



So pretty! Nice ray. [emoji295]️


----------



## Msmuse

carterazo said:


> This ray of sunshine on a gloomy day.
> View attachment 3486165



Love that yellow!


----------



## LV.NYC

carterazo said:


> This ray of sunshine on a gloomy day.
> View attachment 3486165


This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

ilikesunshine said:


> Gorgeous!





ilikesunshine said:


> I LOVE this every time you pull it out!





BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty! Nice ray. [emoji295]️





Msmuse said:


> Love that yellow!





janey0138 said:


> This bag is gorgeous!


Thanks guys, I love her. [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> This ray of sunshine for on a gloomy day.
> View attachment 3486165





carterazo said:


> This ray of sunshine on a gloomy day.
> View attachment 3486165


Gorgeous bag and color. Love the leather too.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous bag and color. Love the leather too.


Thank you!


----------



## LL777

Ready for the weekend


----------



## BeachBagGal

LL777 said:


> Ready for the weekend



Pretty! Love it out in the daylight. [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Legacy Marine duffle with Frisky. [emoji173]️ this bag and color!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Coach Mickey wristlet debuting on a class field trip today...I had chaperone duty.


----------



## Mariquel

Purseluvnmama said:


> Coach Mickey wristlet debuting on a class field trip today...I had chaperone duty.



So cute!  I love the little turnlock tab!  Can you tell me the dimensions?  Thanks.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Mariquel said:


> So cute!  I love the little turnlock tab!  Can you tell me the dimensions?  Thanks.



Thanks!  It's about 7" by 9.5".  I was afraid it would be too flat to fit my (stuffed) key pouch, compact, keys, and other items but it opens up beautifully!  Am finding it very functional.


----------



## Mariquel

Purseluvnmama said:


> Thanks!  It's about 7" by 9.5".  I was afraid it would be too flat to fit my (stuffed) key pouch, compact, keys, and other items but it opens up beautifully!  Am finding it very functional.


Oooh, I love the larger wristlets!


----------



## dgphoto

LL777 said:


> Ready for the weekend





BeachBagGal said:


> My Legacy Marine duffle with Frisky. [emoji173]️ this bag and color!
> View attachment 3486952



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Ms Loganberry brightens up this dreary Monday.


You know I love this one!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> This ray of sunshine on a gloomy day.
> View attachment 3486165


Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> You know I love this one!



Thanks E


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> My Legacy Marine duffle with Frisky. [emoji173]️ this bag and color!
> View attachment 3486952


Love this BBG!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> My Legacy Marine duffle with Frisky. [emoji173]️ this bag and color!
> View attachment 3486952


Cute combo, BBG!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Ms Loganberry brightens up this dreary Monday.


    I had forgotten about that gorgeous color.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> I had forgotten about that gorgeous color.



Thanks MB


----------



## BeachBagGal

eleanors36 said:


> Love this BBG!





MiaBorsa said:


> Cute combo, BBG!



Thx ladies!!! [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

Miss Magenta [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Miss Magenta [emoji7]
> View attachment 3488348



Love this color.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Gorgeous!





Iamminda said:


> Love this color.


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Thank you!


So adorable. Love the color.


----------



## dgphoto

Crosby in nude today.


----------



## ilikesunshine

eehlers said:


> Studded Oxblood Edie
> View attachment 3467746


Curious if you're having any issues with the studs??


----------



## bunnches

coach943 said:


> Scarlet Phoebe today.
> View attachment 3472480


Love this Scarlet Phoebe sooo much!  Its the PERFECT red!


----------



## yellowbernie

Switched into my Willow Edie 31 first time using it..Love it


----------



## Hobbsy

yellowbernie said:


> Switched into my Willow Edie 31 first time using it..Love it


Very pretty bag!


----------



## ilikesunshine

yellowbernie said:


> Switched into my Willow Edie 31 first time using it..Love it


GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## HeatherL

[emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3490327
> 
> [emoji173]️



Very nice and love the butterfly!


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice and love the butterfly!



Thank you!  I was racking my brain trying to find just the right charm for this bag and couldn't resist the butterfly!


----------



## Slink2015

I got this swagger 27 over the weekend and I'm carrying it today! I love how it can match so many outfits, it's practical, and looks different in different lightings. The burnishing can make it look almost grey in dark lighting, and it usually is a shade of olive green! Here it looks lighter than normal.  I LOVE the gunmetal hardware.


----------



## MKB0925

Slink2015 said:


> I got this swagger 27 over the weekend and I'm carrying it today! I love how it can match so many outfits, it's practical, and looks different in different lightings. The burnishing can make it look almost grey in dark lighting, and it usually is a shade of olive green! Here it looks lighter than normal.  I LOVE the gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490519


I love this...that color is so great!


----------



## Slink2015

MKB0925 said:


> I love this...that color is so great!


Thanks!! I think it's one of the newer colors on the swagger. When I saw it in the store, they said they'd just gotten it! I never thought I'd have a green bag, but this one is a good neutral green ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> Thank you!  I was racking my brain trying to find just the right charm for this bag and couldn't resist the butterfly!



It looks perfect!


----------



## carterazo

Finally got my courage up and pulled out this beauty.  Such a special bag. (Makes me miss the chalk one even more.) [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Finally got my courage up and pulled out this beauty.  Such a special bag. (Makes me miss the chalk one even more.) [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> View attachment 3490767


Beautiful! Love this color.


----------



## HeatherL

carterazo said:


> Finally got my courage up and pulled out this beauty.  Such a special bag. (Makes me miss the chalk one even more.) [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> View attachment 3490767



This is gorgeous!!


----------



## Suzanne B.

yellowbernie said:


> Switched into my Willow Edie 31 first time using it..Love it


I love this bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> Finally got my courage up and pulled out this beauty.  Such a special bag. (Makes me miss the chalk one even more.) [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> View attachment 3490767


Twins! She's beautiful and very hard to move out of.


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3489539
> 
> Crosby in nude today.



So elegant and I love your bling!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Finally got my courage up and pulled out this beauty.  Such a special bag. (Makes me miss the chalk one even more.) [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> View attachment 3490767



[emoji173]️. A beauty!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! Love this color.





HeatherL said:


> This is gorgeous!!





Hobbsy said:


> Twins! She's beautiful and very hard to move out of.





BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173]️. A beauty!


Thanks, you guys! She's pretty special.  [emoji41]


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Finally got my courage up and pulled out this beauty.  Such a special bag. (Makes me miss the chalk one even more.) [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> View attachment 3490767



Gorgeous!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Slink2015 said:


> I got this swagger 27 over the weekend and I'm carrying it today! I love how it can match so many outfits, it's practical, and looks different in different lightings. The burnishing can make it look almost grey in dark lighting, and it usually is a shade of olive green! Here it looks lighter than normal.  I LOVE the gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490519


Bag twins! I haven't carried mine yet. I'm glad you like it. I thought it was a good grey alternative too. The best of both worlds! [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## branbran1984

Turnlock  tote for exam day!


----------



## myluvofbags

My bag from yesterday and today, love the legacy leather


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> Turnlock  tote for exam day!



Nice and love Winky on there! Good luck on your exam. [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> My bag from yesterday and today, love the legacy leather



Total yumminess! [emoji173]️


----------



## HeatherL

Just got this last night!  My SA found one for me [emoji7] I feel very lucky as I was very late in falling for the Ace!


----------



## MiaBorsa

yellowbernie said:


> Switched into my Willow Edie 31 first time using it..Love it


Love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3490327
> 
> [emoji173]️


Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Finally got my courage up and pulled out this beauty.  Such a special bag. (Makes me miss the chalk one even more.) [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> View attachment 3490767


Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

myluvofbags said:


> My bag from yesterday and today, love the legacy leather


Molly is such a cutie.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Finally carrying my PCE treasure; the fold-over crossbody.   Perfect for running around doing errands.


----------



## MiaBorsa

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3491459
> 
> Just got this last night!  My SA found one for me [emoji7] I feel very lucky as I was very late in falling for the Ace!


Twins!   She's a beaut!!   I ordered a black one from the last FOS and it's Out for Delivery!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3491459
> 
> Just got this last night!  My SA found one for me [emoji7] I feel very lucky as I was very late in falling for the Ace!



What a beauty and love the flower fob!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally carrying my PCE treasure; the fold-over crossbody.   Perfect for running around doing errands.



[emoji7][emoji7] What a beauty,Mia!!! Nice swim. [emoji6]


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3491459
> 
> Just got this last night!  My SA found one for me [emoji7] I feel very lucky as I was very late in falling for the Ace!



Love this bag!!!! Congrats on finding one....


----------



## HeatherL

MiaBorsa said:


> Twins!   She's a beaut!!   I ordered a black one from the last FOS and it's Out for Delivery!!



Thank you!

I love this bag in black and was so tempted. I'm trying really, really, really hard not to duplicate styles!!  With these gorgeous bags that Coach keeps producing, I don't know how long I can keep it up!  The struggle is real!!

Please post pics when you finally receive the bag, can't wait to see!


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Love this bag!!!! Congrats on finding one....



Thanks!  I'm loving everything about this bag!


----------



## Purses4wife

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3491459
> 
> Just got this last night!  My SA found one for me [emoji7] I feel very lucky as I was very late in falling for the Ace!


That's really pretty!

Sent from my AS985 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SEWDimples

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally carrying my PCE treasure; the fold-over crossbody.   Perfect for running around doing errands.


Beautiful! Love the details.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally carrying my PCE treasure; the fold-over crossbody.   Perfect for running around doing errands.



Gorgeous details.  Enjoy!


----------



## myluvofbags

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally carrying my PCE treasure; the fold-over crossbody.   Perfect for running around doing errands.


All the details against the black looks amazing


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji7][emoji7] What a beauty,Mia!!! Nice swim. [emoji6]





SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! Love the details.





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous details.  Enjoy!





myluvofbags said:


> All the details against the black looks amazing


Thanks, everyone.


----------



## HesitantShopper

branbran1984 said:


> Turnlock  tote for exam day!



That's a fun, roomy choice for an exam!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> My bag from yesterday and today, love the legacy leather



Definitely looks like wonderful leather!


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3491459
> 
> Just got this last night!  My SA found one for me [emoji7] I feel very lucky as I was very late in falling for the Ace!



Ace have a great design, cute fob addition, nice find!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Finally carrying my PCE treasure; the fold-over crossbody.   Perfect for running around doing errands.



Fantastic errand runner!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Twins!   She's a beaut!!   I ordered a black one from the last FOS and it's Out for Delivery!!



LOL that smiley! hilarious. Nice choice. hope it works for you!


----------



## tlo

Going for a manicure with Tyler


----------



## tlo

tlo said:


> Going for a manicure with Tyler



Forgot the pic. Lol


----------



## MKB0925

Black Sullivan Hobo


----------



## dgphoto

It's a Pink Ruby kind of day...


----------



## MKB0925

dgphoto said:


> It's a Pink Ruby kind of day...
> View attachment 3493056



Just seeing this color makes me happy! [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Black Sullivan Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492979


Love this one


----------



## dgphoto

MKB0925 said:


> Just seeing this color makes me happy! [emoji4]



Thanks...me too! I figured I'd bust her out for Breast Cancer Awareness. [emoji4] I'm loving the Pink+Dolphin coin purse and Target tassel on her today.


----------



## pbnjam

dgphoto said:


> It's a Pink Ruby kind of day...
> View attachment 3493056


Perfect charm on this bag! Very cute! 


MKB0925 said:


> Black Sullivan Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492979


Beautiful slouchy leather!


tlo said:


> Forgot the pic. Lol
> 
> View attachment 3492929


Love this shape and style! Very pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

tlo said:


> Forgot the pic. Lol
> 
> View attachment 3492929


Love the gold against the brown, beautiful


----------



## MDT

dgphoto said:


> It's a Pink Ruby kind of day...
> View attachment 3493056



Love! I miss my pink ruby Crosby. Such a vibrant color!


----------



## tlo

myluvofbags said:


> Love the gold against the brown, beautiful



Thank you myluvofbags


----------



## carterazo

Finally moved out of Rogue into Gramercy. [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples




----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of Rogue into Gramercy. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3494328



Beautiful...I love nude!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oldie but goodie today.   Isabelle decked out for Halloween.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Oldie but goodie today.   Isabelle decked out for Halloween.



Perfect for Halloween! Love it and loooove the fobs! [emoji316]


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Oldie but goodie today.   Isabelle decked out for Halloween.



It's gorgeous honey!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> Perfect for Halloween! Love it and loooove the fobs! [emoji316]





tlo said:


> It's gorgeous honey!


Thanks, y'all!!


----------



## SEWDimples

True Red Nomad and Jill flats.


----------



## pbnjam

SEWDimples said:


> True Red Nomad and Jill flats.
> View attachment 3495059
> View attachment 3495060


Wow those are on fire! Just stunning!


----------



## pbnjam

MiaBorsa said:


> Oldie but goodie today.   Isabelle decked out for Halloween.


This fob is so cute! I love Halloween! Beautiful bag too.


----------



## SEWDimples

pbnjam said:


> Wow those are on fire! Just stunning!


Thanks!!


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> True Red Nomad and Jill flats.
> View attachment 3495059
> View attachment 3495060



Love this true red nomad.  Gorgeous pairing with those flats.


----------



## carterazo

Archival Rambler in carnelian


----------



## musiclover

Coach, Mickey and LV. Need I say more?  I'm actually going to carry this combination tomorrow. Just getting ready tonight....


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I purchased this last year when it first came out ...at full price   for an inexpensive crossbody for Disney World. I only used it once but I took it out to change from my Prada double tote to carry at a restaurant buffet dinner yesterday with my extended family. My sister looked at my Coach shearling small Rhyder pochette crossbody and said it looked like it was for a 5 year old...lol.

Do you guys think this is just  for kids?


----------



## gemidevi

Hi Everyone - Long time reader, first time noter! I wanted to share my everyday bag for work - it fits my laptop and all of my abundant essentials perfectly and looks fantastic in the boardroom. I love this bag...and I need to give it a little more TLC. Maybe it's time for a moisturizing!! I need to get a good insert for it as well, it's starting to get a little lopsided. 

Introducing my Borough Bag, large, in black!


----------



## Purses4wife

gemidevi said:


> Hi Everyone - Long time reader, first time noter! I wanted to share my everyday bag for work - it fits my laptop and all of my abundant essentials perfectly and looks fantastic in the boardroom. I love this bag...and I need to give it a little more TLC. Maybe it's time for a moisturizing!! I need to get a good insert for it as well, it's starting to get a little lopsided.
> 
> Introducing my Borough Bag, large, in black!
> 
> View attachment 3495463


Looks great! Love your red wallet,gives the bag a nice splash of color 

Sent from my AS985 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gemidevi

Purses4wife said:


> Looks great! Love your red wallet,gives the bag a nice splash of color
> 
> Sent from my AS985 using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks! I try to mix up my wallets with the Borough and use different colors and styles!


----------



## lorihmatthews

My new Pac-Man tote!


----------



## dgphoto

Some pink on Crosby today for Breast Cancer Awareness.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Still in my Legacy Duffle in Marine with Frisky.


----------



## carterazo

Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater. [emoji6]


----------



## carterazo

gemidevi said:


> Hi Everyone - Long time reader, first time noter! I wanted to share my everyday bag for work - it fits my laptop and all of my abundant essentials perfectly and looks fantastic in the boardroom. I love this bag...and I need to give it a little more TLC. Maybe it's time for a moisturizing!! I need to get a good insert for it as well, it's starting to get a little lopsided.
> 
> Introducing my Borough Bag, large, in black!
> 
> View attachment 3495463


The Borough is so classy! 
Welcome aboard. [emoji253]


----------



## Hobbsy

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I purchased this last year when it first came out ...at full price   for an inexpensive crossbody for Disney World. I only used it once but I took it out to change from my Prada double tote to carry at a restaurant buffet dinner yesterday with my extended family. My sister looked at my Coach shearling small Rhyder pochette crossbody and said it looked like it was for a 5 year old...lol.
> 
> Do you guys think this is just  for kids?
> 
> View attachment 3495449


No. Show her this Fendi!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

@Hobbsy

Thanks girl 

That Fendi is cute!
I'll probably sell it and the bag charm on eBay because I'm trying to downsize and I wouldn't use it much.
My sister also said my Dior Tribales earrings were on backwards and when I told her they were not she said they were awful...lol

Who cares what she thinks!


----------



## Hobbsy

HandbagDiva354 said:


> @Hobbsy
> 
> Thanks girl
> 
> That Fendi is cute!
> I'll probably sell it and the bag charm on eBay because I'm trying to downsize and I wouldn't use it much.
> My sister also said my Dior Tribales earrings were on backwards and when I told her they were not she said they were awful...lol
> 
> Who cares what she thinks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495668


Those earrings are pretty! Do not be selling those! I've wanted a pair for a long time but my hair would always cover them. I need long earrings, but I love these.


----------



## gemidevi

carterazo said:


> The Borough is so classy!
> Welcome aboard. [emoji253]


Thank you!  It's fun to be here and to read up on all the fun things about handbags!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Hobbsy said:


> Those earrings are pretty! Do not be selling those! I've wanted a pair for a long time but my hair would always cover them. I need long earrings, but I love these.



I'm keeping the earrings but I'll sell my Coach shearling pochette crossbody and the matching Coach shearling bag charm. I have way too many handbags that I don't use. I need to make room for new ones I will use [emoji41] [emoji162][emoji177]


----------



## Hobbsy

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'm keeping the earrings but I'll sell my Coach shearling pochette crossbody and the matching Coach shearling bag charm. I have way too many handbags that I don't use. I need to make room for new ones I will use [emoji41] [emoji162][emoji177]


Good idea!!


----------



## trojanchick99

Finally got to bring out my Mercer Willow Floral. LOVE.


----------



## frivofrugalista

It's officially fall with Legacy saddle drawstring...


----------



## tlo

trojanchick99 said:


> Finally got to bring out my Mercer Willow Floral. LOVE.



Twins!!!  I love this bag!!!  Perfect for fall


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3495611


Wowza....I love it!  Who is it by?


----------



## ilikesunshine

frivofrugalista said:


> It's officially fall with Legacy saddle drawstring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496505


Yummy!


----------



## CAWL

trojanchick99 said:


> Finally got to bring out my Mercer Willow Floral. LOVE.


I've been lusting after this bag! Thinking about treating myself for my bday in Nov.


----------



## CAWL

New here, first post! Carrying this oldy but goody Zoe in Copper today. I had bought it years ago for my Mom, she recently gave it back to me unused as she felt it is too flashy for her.


----------



## Suzanne B.

trojanchick99 said:


> Finally got to bring out my Mercer Willow Floral. LOVE.


Gorgeous!


----------



## lorihmatthews

CAWL said:


> New here, first post! Carrying this oldy but goody Zoe in Copper today. I had bought it years ago for my Mom, she recently gave it back to me unused as she felt it is too flashy for her.



I had a few Zoe bags when they came out. But I got tired of them and sold them. I miss them!


----------



## Mariquel

CAWL said:


> New here, first post! Carrying this oldy but goody Zoe in Copper today. I had bought it years ago for my Mom, she recently gave it back to me unused as she felt it is too flashy for her.



Welcome to TPF!  I just used my Zoe last week.  It's still my practical workhorse!


----------



## CAWL

Mariquel said:


> Welcome to TPF!  I just used my Zoe last week.  It's still my practical workhorse!


I also have the gunmetal suede Zoe and it's in bad shape due to being carried everyday for like 3 years! (My bag budget was smaller then!)


----------



## carterazo

ilikesunshine said:


> Wowza....I love it!  Who is it by?


Treesje (mini Rebel) from about 7 years ago.


----------



## Mariquel

CAWL said:


> I also have the gunmetal suede Zoe and it's in bad shape due to being carried everyday for like 3 years! (My bag budget was smaller then!)



Wow, that one was well-used!  I usually stay away from suede because I'm hard on my bags.


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> It's officially fall with Legacy saddle drawstring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496505



Beautiful FF!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful FF!



Thanks Iamminda[emoji4]


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Mia hobo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

trojanchick99 said:


> Finally got to bring out my Mercer Willow Floral. LOVE.


Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

frivofrugalista said:


> It's officially fall with Legacy saddle drawstring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496505


Perfect for fall!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Purseluvnmama said:


> Mia hobo!


Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CAWL said:


> New here, first post! Carrying this oldy but goody Zoe in Copper today. I had bought it years ago for my Mom, she recently gave it back to me unused as she felt it is too flashy for her.


Love Zoe!   I wish I still had mine.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Still rocked this baby!!! Love the leather  the color is perfect for fall


----------



## carterazo

Washed Chambray Borough


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Pac-Man wristlet for some quick errands.


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> My Pac-Man wristlet for some quick errands.
> View attachment 3499015


So cool! I can totally see you with this!


----------



## eleanors36

Out with my 36 today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eleanors36 said:


> Out with my 36 today!



What a beauty! [emoji3]


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty! [emoji3]


Thanks BBG! [emoji106]


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Out with my 36 today!


I am too! [emoji113] And out in the sunlight I fell in love with her even more! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> I am too! [emoji113] And out in the sunlight I fell in love with her even more! [emoji7][emoji7]


I know! Looks great in the sun!


----------



## dgphoto

carterazo said:


> Washed Chambray Borough
> View attachment 3498780



This. Is stunning....[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## CAWL

My Christie in Atlantic w/ a new peacock charm.


----------



## carterazo

dgphoto said:


> This. Is stunning....[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## gemidevi

CAWL said:


> My Christie in Atlantic w/ a new peacock charm.


I love that charm!!! Beautifully coordinates with the gorgeous purse. Yay!!! 

Here is my bag for the weekend: Small Madison in scarlet. 




Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## alansgail

Had a football party today at a local brewery so wanted to take something that can bounce back........!


----------



## carterazo

Gathered leather Juliette in magenta


----------



## alansgail

carterazo said:


> Gathered leather Juliette in magenta
> View attachment 3500626



So gorgeous in every way!!!!


----------



## carterazo

alansgail said:


> So gorgeous in every way!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## alansgail

carterazo said:


> Thank you!



Absolutely! Your bags are all so lovely, thank you for sharing them........!


----------



## gemidevi

gemidevi said:


> I love that charm!!! Beautifully coordinates with the gorgeous purse. Yay!!!
> 
> Here is my bag for the weekend: Small Madison in scarlet.
> 
> View attachment 3500256
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


I should correct myself...it's a Madeline from the Madison line....oops! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Teagaggle

Butterscotch Rogue out & about...I love this bag & color more with each day!


----------



## MDT

This color...

Sorry, meant to quote the butterscotch Rogue above me, but it didn't show up!


----------



## musiclover

It is still raining so my Rhyder and Mickey hang tag are going to be in use for a second week in a row!  Thought I'd change up my SLGs for a bit of fun this week. The cranberry large wristlet (cosmetics/bits and pieces) is from the outlet; I revealed my Coach 1941 old brass/denim clutch (wallet) a few weeks ago and the black Madison slim wristlet (receipts/papers) is from 2013, I think.  It also has a chain and leather strap.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3501455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is still raining so my Rhyder and Mickey hang tag are going to be in use for a second week in a row!  Thought I'd change up my SLGs for a bit of fun this week. The cranberry large wristlet (cosmetics/bits and pieces) is from the outlet; I revealed my Coach 1941 old brass/denim clutch (wallet) a few weeks ago and the black Madison slim wristlet (receipts/papers) is from 2013, I think.  It also has a chain and leather strap.



Nice crew! Loving Mickey on your Rhyder! [emoji3]


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice crew! Loving Mickey on your Rhyder! [emoji3]



Hi BBG!  Mickey's cute little pose just makes me smile and I love how he looks on my bag.  I enjoy carrying a little bit of Disney with me. What's also nice is that even if the hangtag flips over, the lovely shade of red on the back still looks really nice and colourful.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Hi BBG!  Mickey's cute little pose just makes me smile and I love how he looks on my bag.  I enjoy carrying a little bit of Disney with me. What's also nice is that even if the hangtag flips over, the lovely shade of red on the back still looks really nice and colourful.



Totally agree! I haven't used my newest Mickey yet. Looking forward to it. [emoji3]


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Totally agree! I haven't used my newest Mickey yet. Looking forward to it. [emoji3]



I'm waiting to use my Mickey card case and wristlet. What I need is a trip to Disneyland!


----------



## carterazo

Striped Borough


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Striped Borough
> View attachment 3502416



I love the vibe of this one -- so fresh and elegant!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I love the vibe of this one -- so fresh and elegant!


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Professional today with my black Poppy leather tote. [emoji173]️ this bag!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> Professional today with my black Poppy leather tote. [emoji173]️ this bag!
> View attachment 3502956



So pretty and that leather looks great!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty and that leather looks great!



Thx! I love this bag!!! It's lightweight, fits on shoulder without sliding off, and has the pretty purple satin lining. This is my go to bag when I want to carry something professional. [emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Professional today with my black Poppy leather tote. [emoji173]️ this bag!
> View attachment 3502956



Indeed very professional and classy.  I hope your coworkers are impressed like I am


----------



## Iamminda

Using my ultra navy Sullivan on this cool fall day.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Using my ultra navy Sullivan on this cool fall day.



So soft and yummy! [emoji173]️


----------



## sunandflowers

Sarah03 said:


> It's pretty much Fall, so I busted out my Rogue!
> View attachment 3468479



Wow. This is insanely gorgeous. I've been away from Coach for awhile and this is going to bring me running back...if it can still be purchased? [emoji173]️️


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Using my ultra navy Sullivan on this cool fall day.



So pretty!


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Using my ultra navy Sullivan on this cool fall day.


Twins! Such a great bag!


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> Professional today with my black Poppy leather tote. [emoji173]️ this bag!
> View attachment 3502956


Yum! What a pretty one.


----------



## Sarah03

sunandflowers said:


> Wow. This is insanely gorgeous. I've been away from Coach for awhile and this is going to bring me running back...if it can still be purchased? [emoji173]️️



This style is sold out, but coach has released some new Rogues with whiplash details!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Professional today with my black Poppy leather tote. [emoji173]️ this bag!
> View attachment 3502956



I remember this beauty when she came out and how lovely that you have one. She is so elegant and refined.  I just love black handbags!


----------



## MDT

Iamminda said:


> Using my ultra navy Sullivan on this cool fall day.



The color and leather are amazing!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much everyone 



BeachBagGal said:


> So soft and yummy! [emoji173]️





MKB0925 said:


> So pretty!





eleanors36 said:


> Twins! Such a great bag!





MDT said:


> The color and leather are amazing!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> I remember this beauty when she came out and how lovely that you have one. She is so elegant and refined.  I just love black handbags!



Thx ml! This bags works perfectly for me. I agree, I love black bags too [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

Back to mineral Rogue [emoji7]


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Back to mineral Rogue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3503345


Great Rogue. Love the brass hardware!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Great Rogue. Love the brass hardware!


Thanks!
You know I never did like brass hardware until this Rogue. Now I love it. [emoji23]


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Back to mineral Rogue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3503345



So yummy and great color!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> So yummy and great color!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Back to mineral Rogue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3503345



Mineral is such a beautiful color!


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Just broke out the Anna Sui.  One of my favorites


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Mineral is such a beautiful color!


Yes, it is. I'm so glad I kept it.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

carterazo said:


> Back to mineral Rogue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3503345



Beautiful....that is one that got away


----------



## carterazo

Galaxygrrl said:


> Beautiful....that is one that got away


Sorry to hear. Hopefully one will show up on ebay or someplace. [emoji6]


----------



## SEWDimples

Galaxygrrl said:


> Just broke out the Anna Sui.  One of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 3503392


Love this bag. I've been on the hunt for one.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Back to mineral Rogue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3503345


Love the Rogue. This color is great. I have Chalk and Black, but I have mineral in whiplash saddle.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

carterazo said:


> Sorry to hear. Hopefully one will show up on ebay or someplace. [emoji6]



I just got the Western Embroidered Rouge - I'm happy.  



SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag. I've been on the hunt for one.



It's totally worth hunting.  It's so amazing and unique.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Love the Rogue. This color is great. I have Chalk and Black, but I have mineral in whiplash saddle.


Three great colors!!!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag. I've been on the hunt for one.


Definitely worth the hunt.


----------



## tlo

Galaxygrrl said:


> Just broke out the Anna Sui.  One of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 3503392



Love this bag!  I regret not getting it!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## dgphoto

Galaxygrrl said:


> Just broke out the Anna Sui.  One of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 3503392



This is my HG BAG! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

My 1941 Dinky in Smoke. A Dinky kinda day. [emoji3]


----------



## gemidevi

BeachBagGal said:


> My 1941 Dinky in Smoke. A Dinky kinda day. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3504846



Here is is a silly question - is the Dinky larger than the Penny? I really don't see the difference when I look at pictures online. TIA!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My 1941 Dinky in Smoke. A Dinky kinda day. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3504846



Nice dinky, my friend


----------



## BeachBagGal

gemidevi said:


> Here is is a silly question - is the Dinky larger than the Penny? I really don't see the difference when I look at pictures online. TIA!



Not silly. [emoji3]. Are you referring to the Penny or the turnlock crossbody? I'm thinking all three are pretty comparable in size. The 1941 Dinky has a kisslock change compartment and leather lined interior. The strap on the Dinky and turnlock crossbody I think are similar in length, and def can adjust longer than the Penny strap. Hope that helps? 

Oh there is also the Dinky 24 with the chain strap and those are a little bigger than my reg Dinky. You can find the 24's online, but not the reg size anymore.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Nice dinky, my friend



Thank ya', thank ya'! [emoji173]️


----------



## gemidevi

BeachBagGal said:


> Not silly. [emoji3]. Are you referring to the Penny or the turnlock crossbody? I'm thinking all three are pretty comparable in size. The 1941 Dinky has a kisslock change compartment and leather lined interior. The strap on the Dinky and turnlock crossbody I think are similar in length, and def can adjust longer than the Penny strap. Hope that helps?
> 
> Oh there is also the Dinky 24 with the chain strap and those are a little bigger than my reg Dinky. You can find the 24's online, but not the reg size anymore.



Thank you! So I was thinking of the Penny. Although I am now noticing that the straps are different. I had to get strap extenders for my penny purses (and others) since I like my purses to  hang low when using as a cross body. I guess from just the front, not including the strap, they look the same but obviously there are significant differences. Thank you! I now get it!! Duh me! LOL


----------



## BeachBagGal

gemidevi said:


> Thank you! So I was thinking of the Penny. Although I am now noticing that the straps are different. I had to get strap extenders for my penny purses (and others) since I like my purses to  hang low when using as a cross body. I guess from just the front, not including the strap, they look the same but obviously there are significant differences. Thank you! I now get it!! Duh me! LOL



Lol not a prob! [emoji3] Yeah, the older Penny bag straps are too short for me to wear crossbody. With this Dinky it is plenty long and has 7 holes on the adjustable strap. Perfect for those of us that struggle with straps being too short for crossbody.  It would have been a deal breaker if the strap was shorter.


----------



## BeachBagGal

gemidevi said:


> Thank you! So I was thinking of the Penny. Although I am now noticing that the straps are different. I had to get strap extenders for my penny purses (and others) since I like my purses to  hang low when using as a cross body. I guess from just the front, not including the strap, they look the same but obviously there are significant differences. Thank you! I now get it!! Duh me! LOL


Let me correct my statement about the Penny strap strap being shorter. I was referring to the older style Penny. I didn't realize they re-released the Penny, I just saw that on FOS. On FOS the strap measurement is longer. Oh and also looking at the measurements (If they're accurate on FOS) the Penny is smaller than the reg size Dinky.


----------



## gemidevi

BeachBagGal said:


> Let me correct my statement about the Penny strap strap being shorter. I was referring to the older style Penny. I didn't realize they re-released the Penny, I just saw that on FOS. On FOS the strap measurement is longer. Oh and also looking at the measurements (If they're accurate on FOS) the Penny is smaller than the reg size Dinky.


I actually got my Pennys from the FP stores, but this was years ago. But I did see that they re-released it at the FOS. Anyways thank you for the info!!  

Sorry for hijacking the thread! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gemidevi

Today is Romy Top Handle day with my new KS Wallet!







Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dgphoto

Madison Kimberly in orange spice for running around today:


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Kristin east/west crossbody (changed out strap for a different look). Style #19292


----------



## TangerineKandy

My new drifter wallet in Navy!! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Archival Rambler in carnelian


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Archival Rambler in carnelian
> View attachment 3508635


Very nice. I have the Tanner tote in this color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Archival Rambler in carnelian
> View attachment 3508635



So nice! [emoji173]️


----------



## MKB0925

Brenda_Reid said:


> Kristin east/west crossbody (changed out strap for a different look). Style #19292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507696



Pretty...such a perfect black bag.


----------



## MKB0925

TangerineKandy said:


> My new drifter wallet in Navy!! [emoji7]



Very pretty!


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Archival Rambler in carnelian
> View attachment 3508635



Great color!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice. I have the Tanner tote in this color.


Isn't it a great color? Makes me smile. [emoji41] 


BeachBagGal said:


> So nice! [emoji173]️





MKB0925 said:


> Great color!


Thanks, ladies!


----------



## dgphoto

Shotgun today


----------



## Flossy72

This is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## carterazo

Not really cheating. Something pretty and bright for a dark cloudy day.[emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Not really cheating. Something pretty and bright for a dark cloudy day.[emoji7]
> View attachment 3509297



I love this one (you have many beautiful bags but this one makes me swoon every time  ).


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I love this one (you have many beautiful bags but this one makes me swoon every time  ).


Thank you!  This color makes me sing and smile etc. [emoji4] [emoji3]


----------



## SEWDimples

TangerineKandy said:


> My new drifter wallet in Navy!! [emoji7]


Very nice, Love the blue.



dgphoto said:


> Shotgun today
> View attachment 3508969


Great color!



carterazo said:


> Not really cheating. Something pretty and bright for a dark cloudy day.[emoji7]
> View attachment 3509297



This the bag and the color. Makes me smile too.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Not really cheating. Something pretty and bright for a dark cloudy day.[emoji7]
> View attachment 3509297


Who makes it? What is the name?


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Who makes it? What is the name?


Reed Krakoff 
RDK hobo in Peridot green


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff
> RDK hobo in Peridot green


Thank you so much for the info. 
How can I get one authenticated if I found one for resale?


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you so much for the info.
> How can I get one authenticated if I found one for resale?


I really don't know.  There were two threads when the brand was closing and there were a couple ladies on there who did. I'm not sure they're still around, though.  Maybe try the general bags threads?


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I really don't know.  There were two threads when the brand was closing and there were a couple ladies on there who did. I'm not sure they're still around, though.  Maybe try the general bags threads?


Will do. Thanks for the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## TangerineKandy

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Not really cheating. Something pretty and bright for a dark cloudy day.[emoji7]
> View attachment 3509297



This brightened my day too...so pretty! [emoji4]


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Thanks!
> You know I never did like brass hardware until this Rogue. Now I love it. [emoji23]


My favorite!


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> My 1941 Dinky in Smoke. A Dinky kinda day. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3504846


Oooo! Hope it was a great dinky day, BBG!


----------



## eleanors36

dgphoto said:


> Madison Kimberly in orange spice for running around today:
> View attachment 3506498


What a beauty! Love the color!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Archival Rambler in carnelian
> View attachment 3508635


Great bag! I always loved this color.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Not really cheating. Something pretty and bright for a dark cloudy day.[emoji7]
> View attachment 3509297


Like Iam, makes me swoon too. That green!


----------



## eleanors36

Large Edie in Atlanta airport on my way to Tampa!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Quick grocery store run with my Coach sunnies & wristlet [emoji41]


----------



## jancedtif

Forest green Rogue 25!


----------



## Iamminda

Ms Emerald today!  I should use her more than once a year (around March 17).


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Ms Emerald today!  I should use her more than once a year (around March 17).  [emoji2]


I really love this bag.  Color just makes a day happy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

eleanors36 said:


> Large Edie in Atlanta airport on my way to Tampa!



Pretty girl! Have a good flight! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Ms Emerald today!  I should use her more than once a year (around March 17).



Oh dang lam I [emoji173]️ this color!!! Def wear more than Patty's Day!


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Ms Emerald today!  I should use her more than once a year (around March 17).  [emoji2]


Amazing shade of green and I like the fob too, yes you should use it more!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much ladies  (Trying to convince myself I don't need anything in that amazing Forest color -- do I? Lol).  



eleanors36 said:


> I really love this bag.  Color just makes a day happy.





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh dang lam I [emoji173]️ this color!!! Def wear more than Patty's Day!





myluvofbags said:


> Amazing shade of green and I like the fob too, yes you should use it more!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Thanks very much ladies  (Trying to convince myself I don't need anything in that amazing Forest color -- do I? Lol).



I can't stop thinking about the Forest color. Love it!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> I can't stop thinking about the Forest color. Love it!



Me neither...[emoji3]...it is so pretty!


----------



## musiclover

Small black turnlock Borough with her little pave hangtag. And small Coach friends.  I just love the beauty and lustre of Coach leather. Makes my heart sing!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3511224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small black turnlock Borough with her little pave hangtag. And small Coach friends.  I just love the beauty and lustre of Coach leather. Makes my heart sing!



What a beautiful trio -- the leather looks so luxurious!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful trio -- the leather looks so luxurious!



Thank you Iamminda! I couldn't agree more. Sometimes I find myself staring at all that gorgeous leather!


----------



## myluvofbags

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3511224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small black turnlock Borough with her little pave hangtag. And small Coach friends.  I just love the beauty and lustre of Coach leather. Makes my heart sing!


Your bags look amazing in this photo, the leather is beautiful


----------



## tlo

Headed out to do my patriotic duty  Voting early.


----------



## BeachBagGal

tlo said:


> Headed out to do my patriotic duty  Voting early.
> 
> View attachment 3511832



Perfect pretty red bag to do it!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Headed out to do my patriotic duty  Voting early.
> 
> View attachment 3511832



Love true red especially in the pebbled leather!


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3511224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small black turnlock Borough with her little pave hangtag. And small Coach friends.  I just love the beauty and lustre of Coach leather. Makes my heart sing!


Looks great!


----------



## SEWDimples

Racing Green Ace.


----------



## musiclover

myluvofbags said:


> Your bags look amazing in this photo, the leather is beautiful



Thank you, myluvofbags!  I love the gently pebbled leather and black handbags are truly my favourite.


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3512427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racing Green Ace.



Beautiful Ace!  Racing green is one color that got away!


----------



## tlo

BeachBagGal said:


> Perfect pretty red bag to do it!


 Thanks BeachBagGal.  I didn't realize that I was dressed in red white and blue.  Jeans, a white button down shirt and my red bag.  LOL


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Love true red especially in the pebbled leather!



Thanks Iamminda!  I do too.  This isn't a fancy bag but it's so comfy to carry.


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Ace!  Racing green is one color that got away!


Thank you! I know that feeling with many other bags. Hope you find it one day.


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Ms Emerald today!  I should use her more than once a year (around March 17).


Beautiful color. Love Duffle bags.


----------



## quinna

Borough today


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful color. Love Duffle bags.



Thanks from another duffle lover!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Borough today



Love this purple!


----------



## Galaxygrrl

quinna said:


> Borough today



Lovely!!! 

I'll join the purple club today!


----------



## Iamminda

Galaxygrrl said:


> Lovely!!!
> 
> I'll join the purple club today!



Another pretty purple


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Using my Kristin satchel today for a trip to the movies and lunch with ds.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Using my Kristin satchel today for a trip to the movies and lunch with ds.
> 
> View attachment 3513147



Nice!


----------



## carterazo

Galaxygrrl said:


> Lovely!!!
> 
> I'll join the purple club today!


Beautiful! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

I will never fogive myself for letting this one get away. I had it in my hands in the store and decided not to buy. [emoji33] By the time I had come to my senses it was long gone... [emoji22]


----------



## Galaxygrrl

carterazo said:


> Beautiful! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> I will never fogive myself for letting this one get away. I had it in my hands in the store and decided not to buy. [emoji33] By the time I had come to my senses it was long gone... [emoji22]



I love this bag and have it in black too.   They do show up on eBay once in while - that is where I got my black one.


----------



## tlo

Many of you know I've been going back and forth between the pebbled and smooth leather swaggers. I loaded up the pebbled one last night. I must admit it's a bit heavy. I haven't cut the tags yet. Lol.  We will see but she is so beautiful !!


----------



## MKB0925

tlo said:


> Many of you know I've been going back and forth between the pebbled and smooth leather swaggers. I loaded up the pebbled one last night. I must admit it's a bit heavy. I haven't cut the tags yet. Lol.  We will see but she is so beautiful !!
> 
> View attachment 3513713



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## tlo

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you at MKIB0925!!  It really is!!!!  Maybe I'll build up my arm muscles  LOL


----------



## LL777

I'm carrying my beautiful suede rogue today. Such an elegant bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

LL777 said:


> I'm carrying my beautiful suede rogue today. Such an elegant bag



Very nice! Loving the pop of color the dino adds.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

LL777 said:


> I'm carrying my beautiful suede rogue today. Such an elegant bag



Wow, that is beautiful. What color is that?  Gray?  Is it just a light photo?


----------



## LL777

Galaxygrrl said:


> Wow, that is beautiful. What color is that?  Gray?  Is it just a light photo?


Yes, this is grey. It looks slightly darker than it's in the pic. It's very hard to capture the true color.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

This is like the Caroline all over again!!! I want them all.   This is very bad.


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Many of you know I've been going back and forth between the pebbled and smooth leather swaggers. I loaded up the pebbled one last night. I must admit it's a bit heavy. I haven't cut the tags yet. Lol.  We will see but she is so beautiful !!
> 
> View attachment 3513713



This is probably my favorite swagger (black pebbled with black hardware).  But I can't do heavy structured bags (tried with the 27s that I bought ).  Good luck deciding.


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> This is probably my favorite swagger (black pebbled with black hardware).  But I can't do heavy structured bags (tried with the 27s that I bought ).  Good luck deciding.



Thanks Iamminda!  You know, I can't part with this one.  It's too gorgeous.  I'll save it for times when it can ride around in a grocery cart  LOL


----------



## yellowbernie

Well I am cheating with my Luana Italy bag, but do have my new floral fob on it it.


----------



## carterazo

LL777 said:


> I'm carrying my beautiful suede rogue today. Such an elegant bag


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
This bag is so beautiful in suede! Enjoy!

(I almost got it, but held back because I know I will ruin it in no time.)


----------



## LL777

carterazo said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> This bag is so beautiful in suede! Enjoy!
> 
> (I almost got it, but held back because I know I will ruin it in no time.)


Thank you. I love the rogue. I'm trying to talk myself out of the butterscotch rogue because I have one in saddle and trying to find one in dark denim on eBay to complete my collection with the fall colors.


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> I'm carrying my beautiful suede rogue today. Such an elegant bag


Beautiful!


----------



## LL777

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## musiclover

Carrying these two beauties today.  Coach small turnlock Borough and Hello Kitty schoolbag.


----------



## carterazo

Carried a non partisan color to vote today. [emoji23]


----------



## Glttglam

carterazo said:


> Carried a non partisan color to vote today. [emoji23]
> View attachment 3515966


Beautiful color![emoji2]


----------



## carterazo

Glttglam said:


> Beautiful color![emoji2]


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

A pop of color for a rainy day. Love how rain just rolls right off of this smushy leather.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> A pop of color for a rainy day. Love how rain just rolls right off of this smushy leather.
> View attachment 3516711



I love the colour and style!  Would you please remind me of the style name?  Thank you so much.


----------



## Miats

carterazo said:


> Not really cheating. Something pretty and bright for a dark cloudy day.[emoji7] May I ask you what brand this bag is, it's just georgeous.
> View attachment 3509297


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> I love the colour and style!  Would you please remind me of the style name?  Thank you so much. [emoji2]


It's the Mickie satchel in orange  - a great mff style from a while back.
This is the RDK hobo from Reed Krakoff in peridot green.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> It's the Mickie satchel in orange  - a great mff style from a while back.
> 
> This is the RDK hobo from Reed Krakoff in peridot green.



Thank you, carterazo! I love the look!


----------



## carterazo

My lovely hobo. I needed some sunshine today.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> My lovely hobo. I needed some sunshine today.
> 
> View attachment 3517895


The leather looks yummy and the color is great!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> The leather looks yummy and the color is great!


It is. Thank you!


----------



## Galaxygrrl

carterazo said:


> My lovely hobo. I needed some sunshine today.
> 
> View attachment 3517895



Pretty!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Galaxygrrl said:


> Pretty!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> A pop of color for a rainy day. Love how rain just rolls right off of this smushy leather.
> View attachment 3516711



Love it!


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> My lovely hobo. I needed some sunshine today.
> 
> View attachment 3517895



Love this one too...immediately brightened my day!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Kristin studded crossbody!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

carterazo said:


> My lovely hobo. I needed some sunshine today.
> 
> View attachment 3517895



Nice color!


----------



## musiclover

Coach Madison Sophia (2010) in mahogany, with beautiful teal lining.  And a pic of what I'm carrying today-small Coach friends and my daily LV SLGs.


----------



## Suzanne B.

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3518306
> View attachment 3518305
> Coach Madison Sophia (2010) in mahogany, with beautiful teal lining.  And a pic of what I'm carrying today-small Coach friends and my daily LV SLGs.


Ahhh, the Sophia is such a great bag.


----------



## carterazo

MKB0925 said:


> Love this one too...immediately brightened my day!


That's exactly what it does for me too. [emoji7] 


Purseluvnmama said:


> Nice color!


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Purseluvnmama said:


> Kristin studded crossbody!


So pretty!


----------



## musiclover

Suzanne B. said:


> Ahhh, the Sophia is such a great bag.



I think so, too!  I have the black and mahogany smooth leather and the black croc embossed Sophia's. They are my absolute favourites of all my Coach handbags.


----------



## Suzanne B.

musiclover said:


> I think so, too!  I have the black and mahogany smooth leather and the black croc embossed Sophia's. They are my absolute favourites of all my Coach handbags.


At one time I had 13.  I LOVED the Sophia, but I had way too many bags that weren't getting used enough to keep hoarding them. Over time I sold all but 3, the retail version of the black woven, the navy blue 'lace' or cutouts one and the black embellished.


----------



## musiclover

Suzanne B. said:


> At one time I had 13.  I LOVED the Sophia, but I had way too many bags that weren't getting used enough to keep hoarding them. Over time I sold all but 3, the retail version of the black woven, the navy blue 'lace' or cutouts one and the black embellished.



Ha ha!  I had 9 at one point myself so completely understand your feeling about the hoard.  I could not use them all enough to justify keeping them. I had the pewter woven and black embellished. I regret selling them in a way because I have so few bags with silver hardware but oh well...I have to move on. I remember the navy "lace"--that one was so gorgeous!


----------



## musiclover

It's pouring rain today but still lots to do including lunch with the hubster and mum-in-law. I'll carry my recently authenticated Ashley patent carryall (2012) with a beautiful Coach silver op art pave key ring (2011, I think) and a few Coach and LV accessories.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Toaster satchel today!


----------



## musiclover

Purseluvnmama said:


> Toaster satchel today!



I love your handbag and Mickey purse charm. I have the black Mickey charm. I also love the little description under your name "19th C Anglophile."  One of my favourite periods in history as well. Jane Austen, Charles Dickens and Queen Victoria --love them all.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

musiclover said:


> I love your handbag and Mickey purse charm. I have the black Mickey charm. I also love the little description under your name "19th C Anglophile."  One of my favourite periods in history as well. Jane Austen, Charles Dickens and Queen Victoria --love them all.



Thank you! Love the big Victorian novels. George Eliot is my favorite.


----------



## KCeboKing

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3515565
> 
> Carrying these two beauties today.  Coach small turnlock Borough and Hello Kitty schoolbag.



Where did you get that Hello Kitty school bag?? I LOVE it!!!


----------



## musiclover

KCeboKing said:


> Where did you get that Hello Kitty school bag?? I LOVE it!!!



Thank you so much!  I bought it earlier this year at the Hello Kitty exhibition at the Experience Music Project in Seattle. It's by Loungefly which carries lots of Hello Kitty items.


----------



## gr8onteej

I think this one is used the most for traveling.  My poppy leather hippie.


----------



## KCeboKing

musiclover said:


> Thank you so much!  I bought it earlier this year at the Hello Kitty exhibition at the Experience Music Project in Seattle. It's by Loungefly which carries lots of Hello Kitty items.



So fun! Oh yea! I have a few of the Loungefly Hello Kitty items!


----------



## carterazo

Mineral Rogue [emoji7]


----------



## alansgail

carterazo said:


> Mineral Rogue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3522391



So stunning, this is the color I would choose as well!


----------



## carterazo

alansgail said:


> So stunning, this is the color I would choose as well!



Thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Mineral Rogue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3522391


Love it. Great color. 1st generation is my favorite.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Love it. Great color. 1st generation is my favorite.


Agreed! It's those extra details...


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Mineral Rogue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3522391



Love this one -- probably one of the best color in recent years.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

carterazo said:


> Mineral Rogue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3522391



Pretty!!!!  Love the color and the first generation.


----------



## carterazo

Galaxygrrl said:


> Pretty!!!!  Love the color and the first generation.


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Agreed! It's those extra details...


I've been carrying my 1st generation black Rogue on and off since last week.
I would like to get one designed at the new Coach store in NYC.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> I've been carrying my 1st generation black Rogue on and off since last week.
> I would like to get one designed at the new Coach store in NYC.


That would be awesome! [emoji41]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Legacy Courtenay and first time for Winky! [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Legacy Courtenay and first time for Winky! [emoji6]
> View attachment 3523740



Love the Courtenay in black!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> Legacy Courtenay and first time for Winky! [emoji6]
> View attachment 3523740



I love Courtenay too and winky looks great on her! [emoji6]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Love the Courtenay in black!



Thanks girl! Love the Legacy black leather too. 



MKB0925 said:


> I love Courtenay too and winky looks great on her! [emoji6]



Thanks so much! [emoji3]


----------



## SEWDimples

MKB0925 said:


> I love Courtenay too and winky looks great on her! [emoji6]


Really cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

Rogue and I have been hanging tight for over a week now. Love it.


----------



## Shoebaglady

My PacMan tote!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Decided to dig the baby out and see if we can rekindle our love [emoji177][emoji106]


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Bag Fetish said:


> View attachment 3528090
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to dig the baby out and see if we can rekindle our love [emoji177][emoji106]


Love the Kristin bags. [emoji177] ...and black is my all time fav...goes with everything.


----------



## SEWDimples

Stone Colorblock Exotic Nomad. Great neutral color.


----------



## Glttglam

SEWDimples said:


> Stone Colorblock Exotic Nomad. Great neutral color.
> 
> View attachment 3528240


Gorgeous![emoji2]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Stone Colorblock Exotic Nomad. Great neutral color.
> 
> View attachment 3528240


Sooo pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Snoopy for the week...


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Snoopy for the week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529347


Aww cute!


----------



## gr8onteej

Not carrying but using a charm on my bag, and wearing a coach necklace and boots.


----------



## frivofrugalista

gr8onteej said:


> Not carrying but using a charm on my bag, and wearing a coach necklace and boots.
> View attachment 3529385



Have this charm in blue, so sparkly and pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Aww cute!



Thank you[emoji170]


----------



## HeatherL

Hanging out with the Rogue today at work!!


----------



## SEWDimples

frivofrugalista said:


> Snoopy for the week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529347


Love the Snoopy collection!



gr8onteej said:


> Not carrying but using a charm on my bag, and wearing a coach necklace and boots.
> View attachment 3529385


Love the boots!


----------



## SEWDimples

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3529459
> 
> 
> Hanging out with the Rogue today at work!!


Gorgeous! Love the Rogue.


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> Love the Snoopy collection!
> 
> 
> Love the boots!



Thanks!


----------



## Mariquel

Bag Fetish said:


> View attachment 3528090
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to dig the baby out and see if we can rekindle our love [emoji177][emoji106]


The Baby Sage will always be one of my favorite silhouettes!


----------



## Mariquel

frivofrugalista said:


> Snoopy for the week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529347


Never had a chance to see this bag up close.  Didn't realize how darling Snoopy and Woodstock looked on there!


----------



## Mariquel

gr8onteej said:


> Not carrying but using a charm on my bag, and wearing a coach necklace and boots.
> View attachment 3529385


Great-looking boots!  Are they comfortable?


----------



## gr8onteej

Mariquel said:


> Great-looking boots!  Are they comfortable?



Thanks!  Even though they are heavy, I can wear them all day with no complaints.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Happy Thanksgiving to all the celebrators!! [emoji3][emoji884]. I'm carrying this Legacy Flight wristlet for a pop of red to go with my black dress.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all the celebrators!! [emoji3][emoji884]. I'm carrying this Legacy Flight wristlet for a pop of red to go with my black dress.
> View attachment 3530371



Beautiful bag.  Cute turkey candle holder (?) too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag.  Cute turkey candle holder (?) too.



Thx girl! Yep, it's a turkey candle holder and the feet move. [emoji3]


----------



## anthrosphere

Carrying this today, fringe Chelsea for a day of Black Friday shopping.


----------



## soonergirl

Plaid camera bag today


----------



## gemidevi

My beautiful Madison Glitter Python Shoulder Flip bag....to Thanksgiving dinner which I thought went well with a fun black fur vest I wore to dinner (over my red mini shift dress, leggings and wedges). So much fun!! First time using this bag too.  







Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## myst8

The Coach City Zip Tote in Oxblood.


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Carrying this today, fringe Chelsea for a day of Black Friday shopping.



Loving this strap on the bag! Is it RM?


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Plaid camera bag today
> 
> View attachment 3530791



Such a cutie!


----------



## anthrosphere

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving this strap on the bag! Is it RM?


Thank you! And yes, the strap is from RM. ☺️


----------



## MDT

Black Rogue today! I bought the Steggy charm during the 30% off sale and an MK fur pom and love how they look together on this bag!


----------



## musiclover

Carrying my trusty rain bag, Coach MFF Ashley patent carryall with my Coach 1941 denim clutch that I use as a wallet, and LV essentials (mini-pochette, cles and round coin purse).


----------



## katev

I have been carrying my colorblock Rhyder 33 bag (33919) and I think that it is the perfect bag for fall!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I have been carrying my colorblock Rhyder 33 bag (33919) and I think that it is the perfect bag for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531593



I've just recently fallen in love with the Rhyder.  This is a particularly beautiful handbag, katev.  But all of your handbag purchases are just fabulous!  Are you still rehabbing Coach bags as you have in the past? I always enjoyed reading your documentation of the process.


----------



## musiclover

We were at a CD release party for a local band (friends of friends). Besides probably being the oldest people in the club, I decided to wear my black Nolita 19 wristlet as a cross-body by attaching the adjustable shoulder strap from my Nolita prairie bud Satchel I bought last year at the winter semi-annual sale. It actually worked out quite well and a sweet young thing complimented me on my bag!  I tried to take a photo last night at the club to post but it was so dark in there. 

Here's a pic of my Nolita I took earlier this year. I no longer have the black double zip wristlet but still own all the other accessories.


----------



## K.E.W.

MDT said:


> Black Rogue today! I bought the Steggy charm during the 30% off sale and an MK fur pom and love how they look together on this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3531399



Wow, the Steggy Charm really pops on the darker leather...nice ensemble, including the MK fur Pom, enjoy!


----------



## LvoesBags

Carrying my Thanksgiving Buy. Half off Signature Edie 31


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3531775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were at a CD release party for a local band (friends of friends). Besides probably being the oldest people in the club, I decided to wear my black Nolita 19 wristlet as a cross-body by attaching the adjustable shoulder strap from my Nolita prairie bud Satchel I bought last year at the winter semi-annual sale. It actually worked out quite well and a sweet young thing complimented me on my bag!  I tried to take a photo last night at the club to post but it was so dark in there.
> 
> Here's a pic of my Nolita I took earlier this year. I no longer have the black double zip wristlet but still own all the other accessories.
> View attachment 3531774



Looks good! I love mixing and matching and using what you already have.


----------



## annpan23

Coach Kelsey went shopping with me... Lovin' the Signature C print in this color...


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> I've just recently fallen in love with the Rhyder.  This is a particularly beautiful handbag, katev.  But all of your handbag purchases are just fabulous!  Are you still rehabbing Coach bags as you have in the past? I always enjoyed reading your documentation of the process.



Thank you for your kind words! I occasionally rehab bags, usually to give as gifts, but not as much as I used to do in the past. I have a big pile of vintage bags that I really should tackle!


----------



## Kitts

About to cut the tag and use my new Tatum tote in nude that arrived this morning! Ordered for $140 from 6pm.com. [emoji3]


----------



## MDT

K.E.W. said:


> Wow, the Steggy Charm really pops on the darker leather...nice ensemble, including the MK fur Pom, enjoy!



Thank you! I kept going back and forth on whether it'd be too much with the bag, but I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kitts said:


> About to cut the tag and use my new Tatum tote in nude that arrived this morning! Ordered for $140 from 6pm.com. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3532466



Very nice! I've always loved the Tatum Tote.


----------



## carterazo

Didn't even make it to the door today. [emoji23] 
But yesterday I carried Gramercy in nude


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Didn't even make it to the door today. [emoji23]
> But yesterday I carried Gramercy in nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532868


Beautiful!  & those are the best days


----------



## carterazo

ilikesunshine said:


> Beautiful!  & those are the best days


Yes! [emoji41]


----------



## Selmita

carterazo said:


> Didn't even make it to the door today. [emoji23]
> But yesterday I carried Gramercy in nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532868


This is one of my Coach dream bags. Sadly it's been out of stock for a long time and I can't seem to find this color anywhere.


----------



## carterazo

Selmita said:


> This is one of my Coach dream bags. Sadly it's been out of stock for a long time and I can't seem to find this color anywhere.


I saw it on ebay a few weeks back. Have you checked there?


----------



## Selmita

carterazo said:


> I saw it on ebay a few weeks back. Have you checked there?


Yes, there are several chalk ones (embossed or studded) but not in nude. There is currently one on Poshmark but I don't live in the US.


----------



## carterazo

Selmita said:


> Yes, there are several chalk ones (embossed or studded) but not in nude. There is currently one on Poshmark but I don't live in the US.


Bummer.  Keep looking. You never know when one will show up. [emoji106]


----------



## Selmita

carterazo said:


> Bummer.  Keep looking. You never know when one will show up. [emoji106]


Exactly! I found one of my favorite bags on Ebay 2 years after the color was discontinued, so I'll definitely keep looking!


----------



## eleanors36

Kitts said:


> About to cut the tag and use my new Tatum tote in nude that arrived this morning! Ordered for $140 from 6pm.com. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3532466


Love this bag!


----------



## soonergirl

Nomad + Mickey


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Nomad + Mickey
> 
> View attachment 3533543



[emoji173]️ this combo!


----------



## CAWL

Carried my new Willow Floral Edie that I got as a birthday present to myself for half-off on Black Friday.


----------



## eleanors36

CAWL said:


> Carried my new Willow Floral Edie that I got as a birthday present to myself for half-off on Black Friday.


What a beauty this is!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Galaxygrrl

CAWL said:


> Carried my new Willow Floral Edie that I got as a birthday present to myself for half-off on Black Friday.



Love this bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## aglife

Bleecker Backpack today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

aglife said:


> View attachment 3534212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleecker Backpack today!



Loving the leather and look of this backpack! It has such a classic look to it. Fob looks super cute too. [emoji3]


----------



## eleanors36

aglife said:


> View attachment 3534212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleecker Backpack today!


Looks great and love that fob!  That leather looks scrumptious.


----------



## trojanchick99

aglife said:


> View attachment 3534212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleecker Backpack today!


Gorgeous ! Love the leather.


----------



## trojanchick99

I love this bag so much. I may not be able to carry anything else for a while. It's the perfect size for me. I love that it fits my long neglected LV pochette.


----------



## BeachBagGal

trojanchick99 said:


> I love this bag so much. I may not be able to carry anything else for a while. It's the perfect size for me. I love that it fits my long neglected LV pochette.



Very nice and love the flowers and all the accessories!


----------



## eleanors36

trojanchick99 said:


> I love this bag so much. I may not be able to carry anything else for a while. It's the perfect size for me. I love that it fits my long neglected LV pochette.


I love this bag too.  Fob looks great on it, and to me, a fob can be great on that bag.


----------



## carterazo

It's rainy and yucky today. No problem for Coach's great pebbled leather. [emoji41] Dufflete in marine


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> It's rainy and yucky today. No problem for Coach's great pebbled leather. [emoji41] Dufflete in marine
> View attachment 3534420



Nice! Like the color and looks like it would hold up well in the [emoji299]️. [emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> It's rainy and yucky today. No problem for Coach's great pebbled leather. [emoji41] Dufflete in marine
> View attachment 3534420



Love this one -- denim?


----------



## Iamminda

Black Willis today.  For me, I love the size of the classic Willis so much more than the new Willis.


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Black Willis today.  For me, I love the size of the classic Willis so much more than the new Willis.


Beautiful! Leather is wonderful, too!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> It's rainy and yucky today. No problem for Coach's great pebbled leather. [emoji41] Dufflete in marine
> View attachment 3534420


Yummy bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Black Willis today.  For me, I love the size of the classic Willis so much more than the new Willis.



I [emoji173]️ this bag!!! So classic!!! Was this one made in the last few years?


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Love this one -- denim?


Yes, denim. [emoji41] 


Iamminda said:


> Black Willis today.  For me, I love the size of the classic Willis so much more than the new Willis.


I just love this version of the Willis. [emoji7] 


eleanors36 said:


> Yummy bag!


Thank you. That's how I feel about it. [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks.  It is becoming a favorite (right up there with the Dakotahs!).  Bought this new earlier this year.  


BeachBagGal said:


> I [emoji173]️ this bag!!! So classic!!! Was this one made in the last few years?



Thank you.  The leather is pretty good for a new classic (not vintage good, lol). 


eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful! Leather is wonderful, too!



Thanks.  I love this denim color.  


carterazo said:


> Yes, denim. [emoji41]
> 
> I just love this version of the Willis. [emoji4]


----------



## Real Authentication

Do sunglasses count [emoji41][emoji12]


----------



## SEWDimples

trojanchick99 said:


> I love this bag so much. I may not be able to carry anything else for a while. It's the perfect size for me. I love that it fits my long neglected LV pochette.


Gorgeous color. Love the Rogue. The flower charm looks great with it.



carterazo said:


> It's rainy and yucky today. No problem for Coach's great pebbled leather. [emoji41] Dufflete in marine
> View attachment 3534420


The color is awesome. The leather looks yummy.



Iamminda said:


> Black Willis today.  For me, I love the size of the classic Willis so much more than the new Willis.


Love the classic Willis, plus it has SHW.


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Love the classic Willis, plus it has SHW.



Thanks very much.  Agree -- I prefer SHW too .


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Black Willis today.  For me, I love the size of the classic Willis so much more than the new Willis.



STUNNING!!!!  I agree with  you.  This bag issue much better than the new style!!!  I need one!  LOL


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> STUNNING!!!!  I agree with  you.  This bag issue much better than the new style!!!  I need one!  LOL



Thanks T


----------



## aglife

My favorite today!


----------



## trojanchick99

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice and love the flowers and all the accessories!



Thanks! I was able to get the floral fob on sale.



eleanors36 said:


> I love this bag too.  Fob looks great on it, and to me, a fob can be great on that bag.



Thanks! The Rogue makes a good canvas for a Fob. 



SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous color. Love the Rogue. The flower charm looks great with it.


Thanks! I LOVE the oxblood.


----------



## carterazo

Needed more color for another dreary day. Mickie in orange


----------



## musiclover

Coach Denim Swagger (2015) and "Christmas in the City" purse charm. I can't remember exactly the year I purchased the purse charm but I think it was 2011.


----------



## Iluvhaute

My new Swagger and Coach boots. I have no idea what the name of these boots are, but I bought them at Nordstrom rack and they are com-for-table


----------



## carterazo

Ace in cornflower.  I don't carry this bag often enough. [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Ace in cornflower.  I don't carry this bag often enough. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3536605



I like this color a lot!  I first saw it in a Rogue (stunning!).


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I like this color a lot!  I first saw it in a Rogue (stunning!).


It's even prettier in the Rogue. I had both but could only choose one. I regret keeping Ace instead of Rogue.  (I didn't want to keep two Rogues.) Oh well, I still think Ace is lovely eve if she makes me think of Rogue. [emoji23]


----------



## K.E.W.

aglife said:


> View attachment 3535116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite today!




NICE!!  Congrats!


----------



## purslv

bleecker weekender for a weekend to San Diego!


----------



## musiclover

No rain today so I've brought out my recently authenticated Ergo leather tote with legacy lining (thanks again to Hyacinth) and my very first Coach keyring, the embossed cupcake I purchased at the outlets in 2010. 

The gorgeous lining...


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Ace in cornflower.  I don't carry this bag often enough. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3536605



Twins! I do not use mine enough either. I have Cornflower, Racing Green and Ace 28 (my favorite). Also, I have Chalk and Black Rogue from 1st generation, which I love, but use Black the most.



purslv said:


> bleecker weekender for a weekend to San Diego!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537774


Nice! I have this same bag in a beautiful ocean blue color.  Great for weekend trips.



musiclover said:


> View attachment 3537803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rain today so I've brought out my recently authenticated Ergo leather tote with legacy lining (thanks again to Hyacinth) and my very first Coach keyring, the embossed cupcake I purchased at the outlets in 2010.
> 
> The gorgeous lining...
> View attachment 3537807


Love this bag and color. I have one but cannot remember what color. The lining is the best.


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> Twins! I do not use mine enough either. I have Cornflower, Racing Green and Ace 28 (my favorite). Also, I have Chalk and Black Rogue from 1st generation, which I love, but use Black the most.
> 
> 
> Nice! I have this same bag in a beautiful ocean blue color.  Great for weekend trips.
> 
> 
> Love this bag and color. I have one but cannot remember what color. The lining is the best.



I love the lining as well!  I have one small wristlet in the Legacy stripes but it's from the Julia line, not the original pieces when they came out. Still, the colours are just so brilliant after all this time.


----------



## MKB0925

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3537803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rain today so I've brought out my recently authenticated Ergo leather tote with legacy lining (thanks again to Hyacinth) and my very first Coach keyring, the embossed cupcake I purchased at the outlets in 2010.
> 
> The gorgeous lining...
> View attachment 3537807



Love this!


----------



## jade

Today I've got my Drifter Top Handle. It is making its debut in real life. It is a bit too dressy for some days for me. I wear a backpack to work. But I got it for holiday season and going out! 

It fits a surprising amount of stuff and perfectly on my bike basket. 

View attachment 3538094


----------



## BeachBagGal

jade said:


> Today I've got my Drifter Top Handle. It is making its debut in real life. It is a bit too dressy for some days for me. I wear a backpack to work. But I got it for holiday season and going out!
> 
> It fits a surprising amount of stuff and perfectly on my bike basket.
> 
> View attachment 3538094



Very pretty!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Twins! I do not use mine enough either. I have Cornflower, Racing Green and Ace 28 (my favorite). Also, I have Chalk and Black Rogue from 1st generation, which I love, but use Black the most.
> 
> 
> Nice! I have this same bag in a beautiful ocean blue color.  Great for weekend trips.
> 
> 
> Love this bag and color. I have one but cannot remember what color. The lining is the best.


Ace is such a great bag! I still pine after the first generation Rogue in chalk!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Snoopy and Nadia loafers even though it's cold...


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Snoopy and Nadia loafers even though it's cold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538480



Cute and cute!  I have the same crossbody pouch but in plain pebbled leather -- just the most useful little bag with the two compartments!  Stay warm FF!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Cute and cute!  I have the same crossbody pouch but in plain pebbled leather -- just the most useful little bag with the two compartments!  Stay warm FF!



Thank you, it's such a cute, carefree bag!


----------



## aglife

Python Rogue 36 today [emoji172]


----------



## Hobbsy

aglife said:


> View attachment 3538670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Rogue 36 today [emoji172]


Love!!!


----------



## carterazo

Small Kelsey in violet. I love this color.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Small Kelsey in violet. I love this color.
> View attachment 3538853



I love this one -- what a gorgeous purple!


----------



## soonergirl

Super casual and fun today with shearling mini Bennett


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3537803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rain today so I've brought out my recently authenticated Ergo leather tote with legacy lining (thanks again to Hyacinth) and my very first Coach keyring, the embossed cupcake I purchased at the outlets in 2010. The gorgeous lining...


A beautiful Ergo bag with legacy stripes and a cupcake - it doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> A beautiful Ergo bag with legacy stripes and a cupcake - it doesn't get any better than that!



Thank you, katev!  The Ergo leather is very different from the Coach Madison bags and the pebbled leather of most of my other bags. It's very smooth but not as thick as the glove tanned leather.  I love the fabric for the Legacy stripe interior--it's so beautiful and vibrant!  I enjoyed seeing your beautiful ring and Legacy bag in your most recent thread.


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> Thank you, katev!  The Ergo leather is very different from the Coach Madison bags and the pebbled leather of most of my other bags. It's very smooth but not as thick as the glove tanned leather.  I love the fabric for the Legacy stripe interior--it's so beautiful and vibrant!  I enjoyed seeing your beautiful ring and Legacy bag in your most recent thread.



The Ergo leather is very different from the stiffer leather Madison bags. I have one much beloved Ergo Hobo and it is so soft and nice to touch. When the Ergo bags were released they were described as "vintage leather" and they sure are lovely. They just don't make them like that any more!


----------



## katev

I moved into my only other Rhyder bag last night, the Rhyder Satchel in Brass Metallic, Two-Tone Leather with Black Antique Nickel Hardware. The style number is 33739 QB BRS.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> The Ergo leather is very different from the stiffer leather Madison bags. I have one much beloved Ergo Hobo and it is so soft and nice to touch. When the Ergo bags were released they were described as "vintage leather" and they sure are lovely. They just don't make them like that any more!



You are so right!  "Vintage leather" is a great description for my Ergo tote. I really like combination of high quality leather with a beautiful lining. I know I've said it before but I do miss the colourful linings in the older Coach bags.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I moved into my only other Rhyder bag last night, the Rhyder Satchel in Brass Metallic, Two-Tone Leather with Black Antique Nickel Hardware. The style number is 33739 QB BRS.
> View attachment 3539782



A very beautiful Rhyder. Mine is black with the darker hardware and it's a real favourite of mine now.  It's such a great style!


----------



## SEWDimples

frivofrugalista said:


> Snoopy and Nadia loafers even though it's cold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538480


Love the Peanuts line.



aglife said:


> View attachment 3538670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Python Rogue 36 today [emoji172]


Great bag. Love the color combo.



carterazo said:


> Small Kelsey in violet. I love this color.
> View attachment 3538853


Great color. The loather looks so good. Love pebbled leather.


----------



## MDT

carterazo said:


> Small Kelsey in violet. I love this color.
> View attachment 3538853



WOW, what an amazing color!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Love the Peanuts line.
> 
> 
> Great bag. Love the color combo.
> 
> 
> Great color. The loather looks so good. Love pebbled leather.





MDT said:


> WOW, what an amazing color!


Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

Today took this to work. I love [emoji173]️ my Rogue.


----------



## musiclover

My Ruby in bramble rose...the chain elevates this simple bag to something very special!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my vintage Coach Willis


----------



## SEWDimples

It was foggy this morning so I grabbed Legacy Textured Duffle. This is a work horse bag.


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> It was foggy this morning so I grabbed Legacy Textured Duffle. This is a work horse bag.
> View attachment 3542485



Great bag -- perfect for Duffle Friday tomorrow


----------



## Jeannie Beanie

Carrying Coach Madison - don't know too much about it other than i got it for a steal at a local thrift shop and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Sarah03

Jeannie Beanie said:


> Carrying Coach Madison - don't know too much about it other than i got it for a steal at a local thrift shop and I couldn't be happier!



That's a Maggie! I love that style- I still have mine [emoji4]
Congrats!


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Today it's Carly....I hated the short strap so I took it off and put on a long coach strap and a smaller unbranded one....now she fits much better.


----------



## MKB0925

Brenda_Reid said:


> View attachment 3543359
> 
> Today it's Carly....I hated the short strap so I took it off and put on a long coach strap and a smaller unbranded one....now she fits much better.



Great bag!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Carrying Felix


----------



## Jeannie Beanie

Sarah03 said:


> That's a Maggie! I love that style- I still have mine [emoji4]
> Congrats!



Thanks for the info! Much appreciated!


----------



## Teagaggle

Pulled out my leather/suede borough today. Don't get her out much but I've fallen back in love with her over the last few days.


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 3544199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out my leather/suede borough today. Don't get her out much but I've fallen back in love with her over the last few days.



This is lovely especially with the feather fob!


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday:


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 3544199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled out my leather/suede borough today. Don't get her out much but I've fallen back in love with her over the last few days.





carterazo said:


> Yesterday:
> View attachment 3544374



These boroughs are gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Yesterday:
> View attachment 3544374



I have always liked this one!!


----------



## katev

Heavy snow is forecast for the weekend  so I decided to get out one of my weather-proof bags. I picked a bag that I haven't carried in awhile, my XL Black Patent Zoe 12776 B4 BK. Now that I see her I have fallen in love all over again!


----------



## ZSP

katev said:


> Heavy snow is forecast for the weekend  so I decided to get out one of my weather-proof bags. I picked a bag that I haven't carried in awhile, my XL Black Patent Zoe 12776 B4 BK. Now that I see her I have fallen in love all over again!
> View attachment 3544509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544512




I need to bring out one my two Zoe's to carry...many swear it's the most comfortable bag to be on the shoulder.  I agree.


----------



## MKB0925

katev said:


> Heavy snow is forecast for the weekend  so I decided to get out one of my weather-proof bags. I picked a bag that I haven't carried in awhile, my XL Black Patent Zoe 12776 B4 BK. Now that I see her I have fallen in love all over again!
> View attachment 3544509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544512



So pretty...I love my Zoe's too...very pretty in patent!


----------



## musiclover

Today the weather is snow showers so I brought out my midnight Bennett (2016) with her Legacy heart key fob. I'm using my preloved LV pochette accessoire (OM) as a bag organizer for my LV SLGs, with my Coach 1941 clutch in denim (2016) and black cherry Nolita 15 (2015).


----------



## katev

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty...I love my Zoe's too...very pretty in patent!





ZSP said:


> I need to bring out one my two Zoe's to carry...many swear it's the most comfortable bag to be on the shoulder.  I agree.



Thanks! I have 2 Zoe's (both XL) and they really are comfortable and well-balanced shoulder bags. Another great thing about the XL size is that it has 2 zipper pockets, 3 slip pockets, and the D ring inside. It also has a nice slouch but opens wide and doesn't puddle - a very convenient and functional bag.

But I also like the pretty purple lining inside the black patent Zoe. It makes me happy to open a beautiful bag and see a pretty lining. Some of the plain linen linings in more recent bags are just boring.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> Thanks! I have 2 Zoe's (both XL) and they really are comfortable and well-balanced shoulder bags. Another great thing about the XL size is that it has 2 zipper pockets, 3 slip pockets, and the D ring inside. It also has a nice slouch but opens wide and doesn't puddle - a very convenient and functional bag.
> 
> But I also like the pretty purple lining inside the black patent Zoe. It makes me happy to open a beautiful bag and see a pretty lining. Some of the plain linen linings in more recent bags are just boring.
> 
> View attachment 3545276



Now this what I call a beautiful lining! It's one of the reasons why I love my older Coach handbags.


----------



## K.E.W.

katev said:


> Thanks! I have 2 Zoe's (both XL) and they really are comfortable and well-balanced shoulder bags. Another great thing about the XL size is that it has 2 zipper pockets, 3 slip pockets, and the D ring inside. It also has a nice slouch but opens wide and doesn't puddle - a very convenient and functional bag.
> 
> But I also like the pretty purple lining inside the black patent Zoe. It makes me happy to open a beautiful bag and see a pretty lining. Some of the plain linen linings in more recent bags are just boring.
> 
> View attachment 3545276



Yup, that lining is beautiful and rich looking!'


----------



## K.E.W.

Jeannie Beanie said:


> Thanks for the info! Much appreciated!




Congrats that you started to wear your Felix! I still haven't worn mine (the chalk Felix), but that'll change soon. 

Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> Heavy snow is forecast for the weekend  so I decided to get out one of my weather-proof bags. I picked a bag that I haven't carried in awhile, my XL Black Patent Zoe 12776 B4 BK. Now that I see her I have fallen in love all over again!
> View attachment 3544509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544512


Beautiful. I love black patent leather.


----------



## musiclover

Christmas shopping today with one of my favourite handbags...my Nolita prairie bud Satchel (2015) and "Christmas in the City" purse charm. 


I really like how the red details are festive for the holidays yet the floral motifs makes it suitable for spring/summer.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Christmas shopping today with one of my favourite handbags...my Nolita prairie bud Satchel (2015) and "Christmas in the City" purse charm.
> View attachment 3545600
> 
> I really like how the red details are festive for the holidays yet the floral motifs makes it suitable for spring/summer.



Very nice! Great choice and I agree about the versatile colors. [emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Christmas shopping today with one of my favourite handbags...my Nolita prairie bud Satchel (2015) and "Christmas in the City" purse charm.
> View attachment 3545600
> 
> I really like how the red details are festive for the holidays yet the floral motifs makes it suitable for spring/summer.



I like this one!   What a festive picture.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> I like this one!   What a festive picture.


 Thank you, Iamminda! It's the Christmas tree with all my kids ornaments in the family room.  I made the tree skirt when the kids were preschoolers.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Great choice and I agree about the versatile colors. [emoji3]



Hi BBG, thank you! As part of my involuntary ban, I'm trying to get as much use as possible out of the handbags I currently own to feel I'm getting my money's worth. I figure beautiful handbags with the right purse charms can make them more seasonal and it's a less expensive way, for me anyways, than buying too many season specific bags.


----------



## soonergirl

Picked the Gramercy today for the perfect bag to show off my new semi-precious orb charm.


----------



## whateve

Cognac Legacy duffle with fox fob.


----------



## K.E.W.

katev said:


> Heavy snow is forecast for the weekend  so I decided to get out one of my weather-proof bags. I picked a bag that I haven't carried in awhile, my XL Black Patent Zoe 12776 B4 BK. Now that I see her I have fallen in love all over again!
> View attachment 3544509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544512



I'm not familiar with this bag, can you post the approximate measurements?


whateve said:


> Cognac Legacy duffle with fox fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545730




That fox bag charm looks custom made for your Duffle -- beautiful color match too!


----------



## K.E.W.

musiclover said:


> Christmas shopping today with one of my favourite handbags...my Nolita prairie bud Satchel (2015) and "Christmas in the City" purse charm.
> View attachment 3545600
> 
> I really like how the red details are festive for the holidays yet the floral motifs makes it suitable for spring/summer.




From what I can see of your tree skirt, it's adorable!!


musiclover said:


> Thank you, Iamminda! It's the Christmas tree with all my kids ornaments in the family room.  I made the tree skirt when the kids were preschoolers.




I really like your tree skirt from what I can see in the pic. I've been thinking about adding felt adhesive cutouts (not necessarily just holiday-ish) to some generic faux fur pom poms, to create my own bag charms -- even if they end up looking juvenile, lol.  

Did you sew that tree skirt from a kit or from scratch?  It's too cute!


----------



## Mortuary Maven

whateve said:


> Cognac Legacy duffle with fox fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545730



That fox fob is adorable! It's the perfect compliment to your duffle.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Cognac Legacy duffle with fox fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545730



whateve, I love this colour!  I don't have anything in cognac but I think it's just beautiful. That right combination of style, function and colour did not come together for me during the second Legacy release; I remember I purchased a small satchel bag but the corner wear was really bad and I returned it to my Hudson Bay store for credit. And I just adore your cute little Foxy. Do you remember what year he was made?


----------



## Mortuary Maven

I've been running about with my new Drifter Top Handle (my first ever Coach bag!) and her cheeky little Rexy charm. This bag is plague doctor approved!


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> Cognac Legacy duffle with fox fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545730



If I recall, Coach sold separate attachable shoulder strap kits for mixing and matching straps with this Duffle -- the kit included the tassels and hangtags also.  The closest thing to custom creating -- but only for this model, I believe?


----------



## musiclover

K.E.W. said:


> From what I can see of your tree skirt, it's adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your tree skirt from what I can see in the pic. I've been thinking about adding felt adhesive cutouts (not necessarily just holiday-ish) to some generic faux fur pom poms, to create my own bag charms -- even if they end up looking juvenile, lol.
> 
> Did you sew that tree skirt from a kit or from scratch?  It's too cute!



Hi K.E.W.!  Making your own purse charms would be fun!  I love working with felt because it's easy to cut and it doesn't fray. 

I'll make this short so as not to take away from the thread:  I found a book with a pattern for the tree skirt (but cannot remember the title after all these years!). The skirt itself is three circle layers of felt cut and stitched together with added details. The reindeer, star, heart and Santa motifs are individual pieces layered with an iron-on fabric adhesive and then blanket stitched. They go all around the tree skirt. Snowballs are French knots made with white wool.


----------



## K.E.W.

musiclover said:


> Hi K.E.W.!  Making your own purse charms would be fun!  I love working with felt because it's easy to cut and it doesn't fray.
> 
> I'll make this short so as not to take away from the thread:  I found a book with a pattern for the tree skirt (but cannot remember the title after all these years!). The skirt itself is three circle layers of felt cut and stitched together with added details. The reindeer, star, heart and Santa motifs are individual pieces layered with an iron-on fabric adhesive and then blanket stitched. They go all around the tree skirt. Snowballs are French knots made with white wool.
> View attachment 3545886



LOVE IT!!  I appreciate the details you gave and the up close photo!  Amazon does have tons of "feltie" kits now, for different themes.  If I succeed with the pom pom bag charms I'll be sure to post them. I don't really sew or stitch, so it'll be mostly stick on or iron on for me. Enjoy your festive Christmas!


----------



## katev

K.E.W. said:


> I'm not familiar with this bag, can you post the approximate measurements?...



Below is a link to an older thread showing the different size Zoe's. I had it in mind that my Zoe's were the XL (Editorial) Size, but now I see that my bags are the Large size.

Zoe was a popular bag and it was later released in an MFF version with a long strap.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/see-zoes-by-size.475056/


----------



## Laurie Lou

Mortuary Maven said:


> View attachment 3545879
> 
> I've been running about with my new Drifter Top Handle (my first ever Coach bag!) and her cheeky little Rexy charm. This bag is plague doctor approved!



Awesome! Is that Thor's hammer I spy as well?


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> I'm not familiar with this bag, can you post the approximate measurements?
> 
> 
> 
> That fox bag charm looks custom made for your Duffle -- beautiful color match too!





Mortuary Maven said:


> That fox fob is adorable! It's the perfect compliment to your duffle.


Thank you! It's the first time I've used the fox even though I've had it for over a year.


musiclover said:


> whateve, I love this colour!  I don't have anything in cognac but I think it's just beautiful. That right combination of style, function and colour did not come together for me during the second Legacy release; I remember I purchased a small satchel bag but the corner wear was really bad and I returned it to my Hudson Bay store for credit. And I just adore your cute little Foxy. Do you remember what year he was made?


Thank you! I love the color too. I didn't consider it until I saw someone carrying this bag. I think it the prettiest brown shade I've ever seen, even better than vintage British tan. The corner wear is really a problem with many of the 2012 Legacy bags, especially these duffles. I keep the corners conditioned and that seems to help.
I think the fox is from 2008. One sold about a week ago on ebay for an insane price. Coach used to make so many cute animal fobs that were affordable.


K.E.W. said:


> If I recall, Coach sold separate attachable shoulder strap kits for mixing and matching straps with this Duffle -- the kit included the tassels and hangtags also.  The closest thing to custom creating -- but only for this model, I believe?


 Yes they did. I imagine you could use the kits on other bags if they had buckles that could accommodate the straps but I haven't found any other bags they work on since the straps are pretty wide. I have two of the kits, in cobalt and black, and I have several other duffles that I can switch the straps among. I use the tassels more than the straps. Sometimes I'll use the tassels on other non-Legacy bags. I have a plain black 2001 duffle that I like to dress up with tourmaline tassels. My favorite combination is the cobalt duffle kit with the emerald duffle.


----------



## Mortuary Maven

Laurie Lou said:


> Awesome! Is that Thor's hammer I spy as well?



Good eye! Indeed, that's Mjollnir hanging to keep me safe when I drive.


----------



## musiclover

K.E.W. said:


> LOVE IT!!  I appreciate the details you gave and the up close photo!  Amazon does have tons of "feltie" kits now, for different themes.  If I succeed with the pom pom bag charms I'll be sure to post them. I don't really sew or stitch, so it'll be mostly stick on or iron on for me. Enjoy your festive Christmas!



You are so very welcome!  I can only machine sew a straight line myself and even that is dicey, but sewing by hand is quite relaxing for me. I look forward to seeing your purse charms--have fun! Happy holidays to you!


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> Thank you! It's the first time I've used the fox even though I've had it for over a year.
> 
> Thank you! I love the color too. I didn't consider it until I saw someone carrying this bag. I think it the prettiest brown shade I've ever seen, even better than vintage British tan. The corner wear is really a problem with many of the 2012 Legacy bags, especially these duffles. I keep the corners conditioned and that seems to help.
> I think the fox is from 2008. One sold about a week ago on ebay for an insane price. Coach used to make so many cute animal fobs that were affordable.
> Yes they did. I imagine you could use the kits on other bags if they had buckles that could accommodate the straps but I haven't found any other bags they work on since the straps are pretty wide. I have two of the kits, in cobalt and black, and I have several other duffles that I can switch the straps among. I use the tassels more than the straps. Sometimes I'll use the tassels on other non-Legacy bags. I have a plain black 2001 duffle that I like to dress up with tourmaline tassels. My favorite combination is the cobalt duffle kit with the emerald duffle.



Sounds like your additional two kits made for some variety.  So the mix and matching WAS limited to compatible buckle sizes, but you were able to stretch your creativity with what you already owned.


----------



## K.E.W.

musiclover said:


> You are so very welcome!  I can only machine sew a straight line myself and even that is dicey, but sewing by hand is quite relaxing for me. I look forward to seeing your purse charms--have fun! Happy holidays to you!



Glad you find the hand sewing relaxing -- I might enjoy that if I give myself the time it needs and not rush it, lol.  I'll be sure to post some charms if/when they're created.


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> Christmas shopping today with one of my favourite handbags...my Nolita prairie bud Satchel (2015) and "Christmas in the City" purse charm.
> View attachment 3545600
> 
> I really like how the red details are festive for the holidays yet the floral motifs makes it suitable for spring/summer.



Perfect for the holiday season. Love the charm.



soonergirl said:


> View attachment 3545734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked the Gramercy today for the perfect bag to show off my new semi-precious orb charm.


Great style and color. I wanted that bag charm too.


whateve said:


> Cognac Legacy duffle with fox fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545730


Love the color and the bag charm is really cute.



katev said:


> Below is a link to an older thread showing the different size Zoe's. I had it in mind that my Zoe's were the XL (Editorial) Size, but now I see that my bags are the Large size.
> 
> Zoe was a popular bag and it was later released in an MFF version with a long strap.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/see-zoes-by-size.475056/
> 
> View attachment 3545900



Great bag.


----------



## carterazo

soonergirl said:


> View attachment 3545734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked the Gramercy today for the perfect bag to show off my new semi-precious orb charm.


Twins! [emoji7] 
Isn't this the classiest bag? I love it.


----------



## trojanchick99

I was neglecting my other bags for Rogue, so I brought out my lovely swagger.


----------



## carterazo

Rogue for today. I enjoy this bag so much!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Rogue for today. I enjoy this bag so much!
> View attachment 3547750



Lovely bag and color!


----------



## Iluvhaute

My 3rd Swagger. I just can't get enough of this style. It's like it was made just for me and has everything I love in a purse. This is the soft grain leather and I find myself petting this bag a lot. Coach scarf just came into today, I purchased off Poshmark.


----------



## K.E.W.

carterazo said:


> Rogue for today. I enjoy this bag so much!
> View attachment 3547750




That shade of blue is amazing!! I


carterazo said:


> Rogue for today. I enjoy this bag so much!
> View attachment 3547750


----------



## K.E.W.

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3548325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3rd Swagger. I just can't get enough of this style. It's like it was made just for me and has everything I love in a purse. This is the soft grain leather and I find myself petting this bag a lot. Coach scarf just came into today, I purchased off Poshmark.




So whimsical with the scarf, it made me smile!   It's a ponytail scarf, correct?  I have several of those, I might steal your "bow tie" idea.  I'm liking the smooth leather also!


----------



## Iluvhaute

K.E.W. said:


> So whimsical with the scarf, it made me smile!   It's a ponytail scarf, correct?  I have several of those, I might steal your "bow tie" idea.  I'm liking the smooth leather also!


Thanks!! Yes, a pony tail scarf. I kind of like the scarves more than some of the bag charms.

The smooth leather is soooo luxe and lightweight. This bag holds EVERYTHING


----------



## K.E.W.

Iluvhaute said:


> Thanks!! Yes, a pony tail scarf. I kind of like the scarves more than some of the bag charms.
> 
> The smooth leather is soooo luxe and lightweight. This bag holds EVERYTHING



Coach really has the cutest pony tail scarves -- I've always wished they'd use the same designs for their larger scarf shapes and sizes.  Then again, that could be a disaster budget-wise, haha.

Enjoy!

PS -- Yes, a bow tie scarf would be a great substitute for a bag charm!


----------



## carterazo

K.E.W. said:


> That shade of blue is amazing!! I



It has a bit more green than in the picture. It's hard to get the real hue. [emoji6] 


BeachBagGal said:


> Lovely bag and color!


----------



## Iluvhaute

carterazo said:


> It has a bit more green than in the picture. It's hard to get the real hue. [emoji6]


Is this the demin or mineral?


----------



## carterazo

Iluvhaute said:


> Is this the demin or mineral?


It's the mineral.


----------



## K.E.W.

carterazo said:


> It's the mineral.




Lots of rain here this week (good for our drought though), so I felt like making a quick DIY cheerful tacky Bear Rogue embellishment project, haha...I was lucky enough to grab this bag from that runway special edition this summer -- I was drooling over the red suede version with the Rocket sewn on patch, but that one sold out first of course!

Anyway, this little glitter fuzz ball (I know, Fendi it's NOT!) adds color ... this bag came with the Steggy metal bag charm but I never felt it looked good with the Bear.  And the tacky plastic Coach hangtag I borrowed from a Poppy tote and attached it to the orange key cover that came with the bag -- I like how it matches the orange handles.

And one of Teddy's eyes has worn off so badly that I stuck the googly eyes over it -- I guess my Teddy Bear Rogue has become the equivalent of the "Dogs Playing Poker" painting -- the Velvet version, hahaha!

Oops, forgot to post the two pics, here they are.


----------



## MKB0925

I have been using my Saddle taxi tote the past week or so. I put an organizer in her and she is not as floppy. I forgot how much I love a tote...[emoji4]


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Sherpa rucksack. Love [emoji7]


----------



## sunnybrii

Tea rose dinky 24, today!


----------



## K.E.W.

sunnybrii said:


> View attachment 3551660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea rose dinky 24, today!




Beautiful!  It looks so 3-D ish, like I can touch the appliqués!  Enjoy!


----------



## shadowplay

sunnybrii said:


> View attachment 3551660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea rose dinky 24, today!



Stunning!!


----------



## sunnybrii

shadowplay said:


> Stunning!!





K.E.W. said:


> Beautiful!  It looks so 3-D ish, like I can touch the appliqués!  Enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

sunnybrii said:


> View attachment 3551660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea rose dinky 24, today!


Love it!


----------



## sunnybrii

SEWDimples said:


> Love it!


Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Rogue in mineral. [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Rogue in mineral. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3554191


Looks so beautiful sitting there in the sun.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Looks so beautiful sitting there in the sun.


Thank you!


----------



## trojanchick99

carterazo said:


> Rogue in mineral. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3554191


That is a gorgeous color. Love it.


----------



## musiclover

Doing the last rounds of grocery shopping before the Big Day!  I'm carrying my navy pebbled City Zip Tote I bought this past January. I love a good navy bag!

And what's inside my bag:


----------



## carterazo

trojanchick99 said:


> That is a gorgeous color. Love it.


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3554625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the last rounds of grocery shopping before the Big Day!  I'm carrying my navy pebbled City Zip Tote I bought this past January. I love a good navy bag!
> 
> And what's inside my bag:
> View attachment 3554626



Beautiful -- all of it.  I have been loving navy lately.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful -- all of it.  I have been loving navy lately.



Thank you, Iamminda!  

I love navy and Coach's midnight which is the colour of my Bennett Satchel. Navy is so practical year-round!  I think it looks good in the spring and summer if I'm feeling black is too "heavy" looking. 

I haven't carried this bag since the spring but I'm so enjoying it for these marathon shopping days. The straps are very comfortable and this particular tote style is big enough to hold my gloves and shopping lists.  The zipper makes it perfect.


----------



## Kitts

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3554625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the last rounds of grocery shopping before the Big Day!  I'm carrying my navy pebbled City Zip Tote I bought this past January. I love a good navy bag!
> 
> And what's inside my bag:
> View attachment 3554626



Beautiful! Love that deep navy. I have the same tote and it's just such an easy bag to carry. Regretting I didn't get one in saddle too, may need to start looking. [emoji6]


----------



## musiclover

Kitts said:


> Beautiful! Love that deep navy. I have the same tote and it's just such an easy bag to carry. Regretting I didn't get one in saddle too, may need to start looking. [emoji6]



I hear you on wanting to buy more colours in this very functional style. Besides saddle, do you remember what the other colours were in pebbled leather?


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Coach navy dinosaur wristlet from their Rexy campaign:


----------



## Kitts

musiclover said:


> I hear you on wanting to buy more colours in this very functional style. Besides saddle, do you remember what the other colours were in pebbled leather?



There was a true red with silver hardware. So I think it was just the four colors in the pebbled if I'm remembering correctly - black, navy, saddle, true red.


----------



## musiclover

Kitts said:


> There was a true red with silver hardware. So I think it was just the four colors in the pebbled if I'm remembering correctly - black, navy, saddle, true red.



 Thank you, Kitts!  I think I remember the black. I really like the saddle as well, but have only seen it in the crossgrain leather.


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday and today: Small turnlock Borough in red currant


----------



## Laurie Lou

Taking out my Bag of Tricks Dinky 32 for some super late Christmas shopping!


----------



## frivofrugalista

I've been travelling for past 2 weeks with 3 bags...including my Classic shoulder purse.


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> I've been travelling for past 2 weeks with 3 bags...including my Classic shoulder purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556288



[emoji173] it! Perfect travel companion. Enjoy your travels. [emoji3]


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Rogue in mineral. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3554191


So pretty! Love the hardware.


----------



## eleanors36

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3554625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the last rounds of grocery shopping before the Big Day!  I'm carrying my navy pebbled City Zip Tote I bought this past January. I love a good navy bag!
> 
> And what's inside my bag:
> View attachment 3554626


Great fob!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173] it! Perfect travel companion. Enjoy your travels. [emoji3]


Thank you, happy holidays![emoji170]


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> So pretty! Love the hardware.


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Carrying this pretty for the weekend. [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Carrying this pretty for the weekend. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3556475



That Dinky is gooorgeous! [emoji173] Perfect choice!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> That Dinky is gooorgeous! [emoji173] Perfect choice!


Thank you! She's special. [emoji4]


----------



## frivofrugalista

carterazo said:


> Carrying this pretty for the weekend. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3556475


Beautiful twins![emoji170]


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Carrying this pretty for the weekend. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3556475


Wonderful choice!


----------



## pbnjam

Merry Christmas tpfers!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> Merry Christmas tpfers!
> 
> View attachment 3556788



Great choice to carry! [emoji319]Very festive!


----------



## katev

A few days ago I put up a poll here on TPF asking for help in picking out my Christmas bag for 2016 and my Carmine Nomad 36026 SV EMK was the strong favorite! And even better, I was able to decorate her with my Ice Skates Fob 93013 SV MC!

I picked up that fob at the outlet a few years and never found a bag that was a good fit. It's a large fob and kind of busy, but I think it looks great with my sleek Nomad. I carried them for the celebrations last night and I will do the same today. Happy Holidays, TPFers!
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-pick-a-bag-to-wear-on-christmas-poll.957464/

View attachment 3556860


View attachment 3556860


----------



## pbnjam

katev said:


> A few days ago I put up a poll here on TPF asking for help in picking out my Christmas bag for 2016 and my Carmine Nomad 36026 SV EMK was the strong favorite! And even better, I was able to decorate her with my Ice Skates Fob 93013 SV MC!
> 
> I picked up that fob at the outlet a few years and never found a bag that was a good fit. It's a large fob and kind of busy, but I think it looks great with my sleek Nomad. I carried them for the celebrations last night and I will do the same today. Happy Holidays, TPFers!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-pick-a-bag-to-wear-on-christmas-poll.957464/
> 
> View attachment 3556860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556866



This is a gorgeus red! Love the bag charm too. Perfect for Christmas!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> A few days ago I put up a poll here on TPF asking for help in picking out my Christmas bag for 2016 and my Carmine Nomad 36026 SV EMK was the strong favorite! And even better, I was able to decorate her with my Ice Skates Fob 93013 SV MC!
> 
> I picked up that fob at the outlet a few years and never found a bag that was a good fit. It's a large fob and kind of busy, but I think it looks great with my sleek Nomad. I carried them for the celebrations last night and I will do the same today. Happy Holidays, TPFers!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-pick-a-bag-to-wear-on-christmas-poll.957464/
> 
> View attachment 3556860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556866



I just love your ice skates fob!  It's so pretty and feminine. Looks great with your handbag, too.  Happy Holidays to you, katev!


----------



## coach943

katev said:


> A few days ago I put up a poll here on TPF asking for help in picking out my Christmas bag for 2016 and my Carmine Nomad 36026 SV EMK was the strong favorite! And even better, I was able to decorate her with my Ice Skates Fob 93013 SV MC!
> 
> I picked up that fob at the outlet a few years and never found a bag that was a good fit. It's a large fob and kind of busy, but I think it looks great with my sleek Nomad. I carried them for the celebrations last night and I will do the same today. Happy Holidays, TPFers!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-pick-a-bag-to-wear-on-christmas-poll.957464/
> 
> View attachment 3556860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556866


Perfect charm for that bag!  I love it!


----------



## daisyorange

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 3548325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3rd Swagger. I just can't get enough of this style. It's like it was made just for me and has everything I love in a purse. This is the soft grain leather and I find myself petting this bag a lot. Coach scarf just came into today, I purchased off Poshmark.


Hi, are you other 2 swagger soft grain as well? Are they chalk /carmine ?


----------



## K.E.W.

pbnjam said:


> Merry Christmas tpfers!
> 
> View attachment 3556788



Looks like my Rory Satchel in Carnelian!!  Great taste you've got there, and your pic is such fun!

Merry Christmas! (on the late side, lol)

Oops, I just looked again and saw the French purse attachment on the side, not the Rory! What model is it?


----------



## K.E.W.

katev said:


> A few days ago I put up a poll here on TPF asking for help in picking out my Christmas bag for 2016 and my Carmine Nomad 36026 SV EMK was the strong favorite! And even better, I was able to decorate her with my Ice Skates Fob 93013 SV MC!
> 
> I picked up that fob at the outlet a few years and never found a bag that was a good fit. It's a large fob and kind of busy, but I think it looks great with my sleek Nomad. I carried them for the celebrations last night and I will do the same today. Happy Holidays, TPFers!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-pick-a-bag-to-wear-on-christmas-poll.957464/
> 
> View attachment 3556860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556866





katev said:


> A few days ago I put up a poll here on TPF asking for help in picking out my Christmas bag for 2016 and my Carmine Nomad 36026 SV EMK was the strong favorite! And even better, I was able to decorate her with my Ice Skates Fob 93013 SV MC!
> 
> I picked up that fob at the outlet a few years and never found a bag that was a good fit. It's a large fob and kind of busy, but I think it looks great with my sleek Nomad. I carried them for the celebrations last night and I will do the same today. Happy Holidays, TPFers!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-pick-a-bag-to-wear-on-christmas-poll.957464/
> 
> View attachment 3556860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556860
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556866




Those ice skates are one of the most beautiful purse charms I've seen in a long time -- as the others said, it was made for that bag!

Also, thx for giving me an idea of how to attach a charm clip to the Nomad. I received my new Aubergine Nomad Crossbody over the weekend but couldn't figure out exactly where to attach a clip so that the attachment lays flat against the bag....looks like you used the hang tag's leather loop to attach your charm.


----------



## HeatherL

My Christmas presents!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## katev

K.E.W. said:


> Those ice skates are one of the most beautiful purse charms I've seen in a long time -- as the others said, it was made for that bag!
> 
> Also, thx for giving me an idea of how to attach a charm clip to the Nomad. I received my new Aubergine Nomad Crossbody over the weekend but couldn't figure out exactly where to attach a clip so that the attachment lays flat against the bag....looks like you used the hang tag's leather loop to attach your charm.



Thanks! I did use the hangtag leather loop but I put it through the upper portion of the loop to try and make it secure and that was fine for visiting relatives on Christmas, but I want to continue wearing the bag and fob this week so this morning I've added a silver ball chain as a guard chain. I looped it through the fob and around the silver ring that attaches the handle to the bag; see the pics below.

I also used a pliers to gently squeeze the latch on the ball chain to make sure that it is good and tight. I didn't squeeze so hard that I crushed it or made it impossible to open, but just enough to make sure it doesn't easily come undone.

I don't add an extra ball chain to every fob I carry, but if it is a rare or delicate fob (or if I feel insecure about the attachment) then it gives me an extra feeling of safety. I used to work downtown in the "big city" and walk distances to the train station and get smashed in the crowds on the platform - and I have had hangtags drop off - and that has increased my awareness of how easy it can be to lose fobs and hangtags (or even have them stolen right off your bag!) I probably wouldn't have carried that ice skates fob into the city at all, but I've changed jobs earlier this year and now I drive to work and that makes things easier.

Whenever I clean and moisturize a bag before putting it away for the season, I usually also give the hangtag chain latch a gentle squeeze with the pliers just to be safe.


----------



## K.E.W.

katev said:


> Thanks! I did use the hangtag leather loop but I put it through the upper portion of the loop to try and make it secure and that was fine for visiting relatives on Christmas, but I want to continue wearing the bag and fob this week so this morning I've added a silver ball chain as a guard chain. I looped it through the fob and around the silver ring for the bag's handle; see the pics below.
> 
> I also used a pliers to gently squeeze the latch on the ball chain to make sure that it is good and tight. I didn't squeeze so hard that I crushed it or made it impossible to open, but just enough to make sure it doesn't easily come undone.
> 
> I don't add an extra ball chain to every fob I carry, but if it is a rare or delicate fob (or if I feel insecure about the attachment) then it gives me an extra feeling of safety. I used to work downtown in the "big city" and walk distances to the train station and get smashed in the crowds on the platform - and I have had hangtags drop off - and that has increased my awareness of how easy it can be to lose fobs and hangtags (or even have them stolen right off your bag!) I probably wouldn't have carried that ice skates fob into the city at all, but I've changed jobs earlier this year and now I drive to work and that makes things easier.
> 
> Whenever I clean and moisturize a bag before putting it away for the season, I usually also give the hangtag chain latch a gentle squeeze with the pliers just to be safe.
> 
> View attachment 3557489
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557490




Wow, I appreciate your detailed reply with the close ups and explanation!  I just left a lengthy rant on the other thread about how unhappy I am with my new Aubergine color, IRL.  I like the style though -- I may return that color, but your tips will be great if I get a new Nomad in a better color. You must be a very patient individual to care for your bags so passionately...I noticed many gals in here do that, lol.

Btw, your red color is beautiful!


----------



## katev

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3557451
> 
> My Christmas presents!!!! [emoji7]



That color combination looks so rich, gorgeous!


----------



## HeatherL

katev said:


> That color combination looks so rich, gorgeous!



Thanks!  I am so in love!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3557451
> 
> My Christmas presents!!!! [emoji7]



Very nice and love the fob! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> Thanks! I did use the hangtag leather loop but I put it through the upper portion of the loop to try and make it secure and that was fine for visiting relatives on Christmas, but I want to continue wearing the bag and fob this week so this morning I've added a silver ball chain as a guard chain. I looped it through the fob and around the silver ring that attaches the handle to the bag; see the pics below.
> 
> I also used a pliers to gently squeeze the latch on the ball chain to make sure that it is good and tight. I didn't squeeze so hard that I crushed it or made it impossible to open, but just enough to make sure it doesn't easily come undone.
> 
> I don't add an extra ball chain to every fob I carry, but if it is a rare or delicate fob (or if I feel insecure about the attachment) then it gives me an extra feeling of safety. I used to work downtown in the "big city" and walk distances to the train station and get smashed in the crowds on the platform - and I have had hangtags drop off - and that has increased my awareness of how easy it can be to lose fobs and hangtags (or even have them stolen right off your bag!) I probably wouldn't have carried that ice skates fob into the city at all, but I've changed jobs earlier this year and now I drive to work and that makes things easier.
> 
> Whenever I clean and moisturize a bag before putting it away for the season, I usually also give the hangtag chain latch a gentle squeeze with the pliers just to be safe.
> View attachment 3557521
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557522



That is one darn CUTE fob!!!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> Thanks! I did use the hangtag leather loop but I put it through the upper portion of the loop to try and make it secure and that was fine for visiting relatives on Christmas, but I want to continue wearing the bag and fob this week so this morning I've added a silver ball chain as a guard chain. I looped it through the fob and around the silver ring that attaches the handle to the bag; see the pics below.
> 
> I also used a pliers to gently squeeze the latch on the ball chain to make sure that it is good and tight. I didn't squeeze so hard that I crushed it or made it impossible to open, but just enough to make sure it doesn't easily come undone.
> 
> I don't add an extra ball chain to every fob I carry, but if it is a rare or delicate fob (or if I feel insecure about the attachment) then it gives me an extra feeling of safety. I used to work downtown in the "big city" and walk distances to the train station and get smashed in the crowds on the platform - and I have had hangtags drop off - and that has increased my awareness of how easy it can be to lose fobs and hangtags (or even have them stolen right off your bag!) I probably wouldn't have carried that ice skates fob into the city at all, but I've changed jobs earlier this year and now I drive to work and that makes things easier.
> 
> Whenever I clean and moisturize a bag before putting it away for the season, I usually also give the hangtag chain latch a gentle squeeze with the pliers just to be safe.
> View attachment 3557521
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557522



I always learn so much from you!  I need to go check all my hangtag chains now...


----------



## F10909

Just a Colette wristlet to keep things simple.
This bag is kind of chick for a guy to be carrying as a top handle but the wristlet carry works.
I am just starting to hate the top zip on these bags because it's too hard to access sometimes.


----------



## ledobe

Wow. I haven't posted on this thread in awhile! Was carrying something a little different today when we went to see Rogue One 

Its been put away for awhile and I have forgotten what it was called.  It's an 08 bag that was a NWT ebay steal a couple years ago, a patchwork haircalf and suede clutch. Was able to attach a black strap to wear it cross body. Style number is 12616. 






(RIP Carrie Fisher)


----------



## pbnjam

K.E.W. said:


> Looks like my Rory Satchel in Carnelian!!  Great taste you've got there, and your pic is such fun!
> 
> Merry Christmas! (on the late side, lol)
> 
> Oops, I just looked again and saw the French purse attachment on the side, not the Rory! What model is it?



Thank you! This is the Archival Zip top satchel I think it's called. There is no shoulder strap, just the top short handles.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

ledobe said:


> Wow. I haven't posted on this thread in awhile! Was carrying something a little different today when we went to see Rogue One
> 
> Its been put away for awhile and I have forgotten what it was called.  It's an 08 bag that was a NWT ebay steal a couple years ago, a patchwork haircalf and suede clutch. Was able to attach a black strap to wear it cross body. Style number is 12616.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558705
> 
> 
> (RIP Carrie Fisher)



Wow, that is beautiful


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> Wow. I haven't posted on this thread in awhile! Was carrying something a little different today when we went to see Rogue One
> 
> Its been put away for awhile and I have forgotten what it was called.  It's an 08 bag that was a NWT ebay steal a couple years ago, a patchwork haircalf and suede clutch. Was able to attach a black strap to wear it cross body. Style number is 12616.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558705
> 
> 
> (RIP Carrie Fisher)


Hey Stranger! I haven't seen you on the forum in like forever! How have you been? That's a gorgeous clutch.


----------



## ledobe

Galaxygrrl said:


> Wow, that is beautiful



Thanks!  I liked it as a clutch but finagling it into a crossbody really works.  I got it out when I was reevaluating my small bag collection after buying an iPhone 7 plus, some of my regular small bags are too small!  This works really well, even though I don't quite tru



whateve said:


> Hey Stranger! I haven't seen you on the forum in like forever! How have you been? That's a gorgeous clutch.



HI! Hi! Hi!  I've been popping in to read occasionally but haven't had much time to post.  I miss everyone!  I'm off work for about a week and a half, I am trying to not buy anything, as you probably know, popping your head in here can result in some shopping!  I did buy some things on the online outlet sales but they were unrelated to my board visits.  I often take snaps of bags with intention of posting them in this thread and then forgetting to do it. 

Ooh I just found the official name: 
*Coach Legacy Pieced Leather Oversized Clutch*


----------



## gr8onteej

It's New Year's Eve, so this one will be out and about


----------



## ledobe

gr8onteej said:


> It's New Year's Eve, so this one will be out and about
> View attachment 3561728



She looks ready for a party!  Happy New Year!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Taking out my new Tea Rose Dinky for New Year's!
Color is Rouge [emoji179]

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## Hobbsy

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3561787
> 
> 
> Taking out my new Tea Rose Dinky for New Year's!
> Color is Rouge [emoji179]
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Hobbsy

gr8onteej said:


> It's New Year's Eve, so this one will be out and about
> View attachment 3561728


Wow! Sweet!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

ledobe said:


> She looks ready for a party!  Happy New Year!





Hobbsy said:


> Wow! Sweet!!!



Thank you.  Happy New Year!


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> It's New Year's Eve, so this one will be out and about
> View attachment 3561728



Perfect NYE bag! [emoji173] pretty


----------



## BeachBagGal

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3561787
> 
> 
> Taking out my new Tea Rose Dinky for New Year's!
> Color is Rouge [emoji179]
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!



Another pretty NYE girl! [emoji173]


----------



## gr8onteej

BeachBagGal said:


> Perfect NYE bag! [emoji173] pretty



Thank you!


----------



## ZSP

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3561787
> 
> 
> Taking out my new Tea Rose Dinky for New Year's!
> Color is Rouge [emoji179]
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!



Very elegant for New Years Eve festivities.


----------



## alansgail

This will be my bag tomorrow......we may get snow! Quite exciting so I thought my chalk bag would fit in quite well with the Winter weather.
I've had quite the journey to get to this bag. I initially purchased the red currant medium size Gramercy but returned her. Then I searched for another Gramercy  and found one in black but it was the very largest size (seller did not have the correct measurements) so that one had to go back.
Then I purchased one in black that was the right size but realized it was just too big (again!!) for my needs. Sold that one.
I realized that my chances of finding a mini Gramercy were quite limited but I persisted and found this one in Chalk on Mercari....I wasn't familiar with Mercari and hesitated but won the bag and am so happy with it. At first I thought I might dye it a different color but actually this bag is a very pretty off white/cream color that could go 4 seasons. Unless it starts to really show dirt I'll probably leave her this color, otherwise she may be dyed a lighter tan.............do any of you carry lighter bags in Winter? I'd love to know. Oh, and I added my own thicker cotton web strap from Mautto......much more comfortable than the original thinner strap.


----------



## Suzanne B.

alansgail said:


> This will be my bag tomorrow......we may get snow! Quite exciting so I thought my chalk bag would fit in quite well with the Winter weather.
> I've had quite the journey to get to this bag. I initially purchased the red currant medium size Gramercy but returned her. Then I searched for another Gramercy  and found one in black but it was the very largest size (seller did not have the correct measurements) so that one had to go back.
> Then I purchased one in black that was the right size but realized it was just too big (again!!) for my needs. Sold that one.
> I realized that my chances of finding a mini Gramercy were quite limited but I persisted and found this one in Chalk on Mercari....I wasn't familiar with Mercari and hesitated but won the bag and am so happy with it. At first I thought I might dye it a different color but actually this bag is a very pretty off white/cream color that could go 4 seasons. Unless it starts to really show dirt I'll probably leave her this color, otherwise she may be dyed a lighter tan.............do any of you carry lighter bags in Winter? I'd love to know. Oh, and I added my own thicker cotton web strap from Mautto......much more comfortable than the original thinner strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563725


I carry white / light bags in the winter and I carry suede in the summer. I don't abide by any so called 'fashion rules'. Cute bag!


----------



## goodbyeblues

alansgail said:


> This will be my bag tomorrow......we may get snow! Quite exciting so I thought my chalk bag would fit in quite well with the Winter weather.
> I've had quite the journey to get to this bag. I initially purchased the red currant medium size Gramercy but returned her. Then I searched for another Gramercy  and found one in black but it was the very largest size (seller did not have the correct measurements) so that one had to go back.
> Then I purchased one in black that was the right size but realized it was just too big (again!!) for my needs. Sold that one.
> I realized that my chances of finding a mini Gramercy were quite limited but I persisted and found this one in Chalk on Mercari....I wasn't familiar with Mercari and hesitated but won the bag and am so happy with it. At first I thought I might dye it a different color but actually this bag is a very pretty off white/cream color that could go 4 seasons. Unless it starts to really show dirt I'll probably leave her this color, otherwise she may be dyed a lighter tan.............do any of you carry lighter bags in Winter? I'd love to know. Oh, and I added my own thicker cotton web strap from Mautto......much more comfortable than the original thinner strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563725


Absolutely! I'm carrying a white bucket bag right now and I really like how it looks worn against darker (aka Fall/Winter) colors.


----------



## carterazo

Finally moved out of tea rose applique Dinky to small turnlock Borough


----------



## alansgail

Suzanne B. said:


> I carry white / light bags in the winter and I carry suede in the summer. I don't abide by any so called 'fashion rules'. Cute bag!



Thank you for that affirmation! Much appreciated............


----------



## alansgail

goodbyeblues said:


> Absolutely! I'm carrying a white bucket bag right now and I really like how it looks worn against darker (aka Fall/Winter) colors.



Yay, thank you for that. I've never worn a lighter colored bag in Winter so it's new for me. Glad I'm not alone.


----------



## alansgail

carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of tea rose applique Dinky to small turnlock Borough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563775



Can't go wrong with a Borough......so beautiful!


----------



## musiclover

I've been carrying beautiful Madison Sophia this past week. I love her red lining!  This is my very favourite black handbag and my first Coach handbag. She's the perfect size with the perfect handle drop.


----------



## marissa214

Broke out my Christmas gift to myself today!  Traveling with my 75th anniversary Patricia's Legacy.


----------



## musiclover

This week's workbag...Black Rhyder with my penguin shearling purse charm from the outlets.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Have been carrying my black Legacy Romy and my cognac Legacy N/S satchels for the most part, but am switching back into my fog Ace for a bit. I found a phone case that is a pretty close match. I love how they look together. It's not exact, but I think it works well enough.  

I've been away from the forums since I've stopped buying bags and SLGs...but it's nice to stop in and take a look around.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3564760
> 
> 
> Have been carrying my black Legacy Romy and my cognac Legacy N/S satchels for the most part, but am switching back into my fog Ace for a bit. I found a phone case that is a pretty close match. I love how they look together. It's not exact, but I think it works well enough.
> 
> I've been away from the forums since I've stopped buying bags and SLGs...but it's nice to stop in and take a look around.



Nice choice! Welcome back iNC!


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> View attachment 3564760
> 
> 
> Have been carrying my black Legacy Romy and my cognac Legacy N/S satchels for the most part, but am switching back into my fog Ace for a bit. I found a phone case that is a pretty close match. I love how they look together. It's not exact, but I think it works well enough.
> 
> I've been away from the forums since I've stopped buying bags and SLGs...but it's nice to stop in and take a look around.


Great to see you and love the bag. Been missing you!


----------



## Iamminda

Using my burgundy City (found this oldie packed away in my garage -- spruced it up a bit and now it's good to go.  Big thanks to whateve for her rehab advice).   Happy Friday!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Using my burgundy City (found this oldie packed away in my garage -- spruced it up a bit and now it's good to go.  Big thanks to whateve for her rehab advice).   Happy Friday!



It looks great, Iam!!! [emoji106][emoji3]. Nice job!


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Using my burgundy City (found this oldie packed away in my garage -- spruced it up a bit and now it's good to go.  Big thanks to whateve for her rehab advice).   Happy Friday!


Love the older Coach bags. I need to use the ones in my collection.


----------



## ledobe

marissa214 said:


> Broke out my Christmas gift to myself today!  Traveling with my 75th anniversary Patricia's Legacy.
> View attachment 3564194



Twins! I made the same gift to myself this year. I like all your accessories!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks gals.  I think we should have a new thread called "Closet Dive of the Day" (lol). 



BeachBagGal said:


> It looks great, Iam!!! [emoji106][emoji3]. Nice job!





SEWDimples said:


> Love the older Coach bags. I need to use the ones in my collection.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Thanks gals.  I think we should have a new thread called "Closet Dive of the Day" (lol).


I agree! I'm going to let you spear head that one. You did good with handbag speed dating (others are thinking ... ).


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> I agree! I'm going to let you spear head that one. You did good with handbag speed dating (others are thinking ... ).



Thx.  Doesn't have to be me -- anyone can start it .


----------



## LV.NYC

Omg this purple is really pretty [emoji171]


----------



## LV.NYC

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3561787
> 
> 
> Taking out my new Tea Rose Dinky for New Year's!
> Color is Rouge [emoji179]
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!



Me too!!


----------



## Laurie Lou

janey0138 said:


> Me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567445



Twins! I love this purse so much. I've finally stopped staring at it all the time lol.


----------



## chocolatechippy

musiclover said:


> I've been carrying beautiful Madison Sophia this past week. I love her red lining!  This is my very favourite black handbag and my first Coach handbag. She's the perfect size with the perfect handle drop.
> View attachment 3563806


This is one my favorite Coach styles!


----------



## musiclover

chocolatechippy said:


> This is one my favorite Coach styles!



Me, too!  I think it's still my favourite satchel style over the past six years I've been buying Coach handbags. Mine is the first generation of the smooth leather Sophia's with a slightly shorter shoulder strap which I use really only as decoration.


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Using my burgundy City (found this oldie packed away in my garage -- spruced it up a bit and now it's good to go.  Big thanks to whateve for her rehab advice).   Happy Friday!



It's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> It's gorgeous!!!!!



Thanks so much T


----------



## goodbyeblues

My new small Nomad in Forest will be my bag for the week! Cross-posted in the Nomad clubhouse. I prefer small-medium sized bags for comfort and because they look more proportional on me. This one is the perfect size.


----------



## K.E.W.

alansgail said:


> This will be my bag tomorrow......we may get snow! Quite exciting so I thought my chalk bag would fit in quite well with the Winter weather.
> I've had quite the journey to get to this bag. I initially purchased the red currant medium size Gramercy but returned her. Then I searched for another Gramercy  and found one in black but it was the very largest size (seller did not have the correct measurements) so that one had to go back.
> Then I purchased one in black that was the right size but realized it was just too big (again!!) for my needs. Sold that one.
> I realized that my chances of finding a mini Gramercy were quite limited but I persisted and found this one in Chalk on Mercari....I wasn't familiar with Mercari and hesitated but won the bag and am so happy with it. At first I thought I might dye it a different color but actually this bag is a very pretty off white/cream color that could go 4 seasons. Unless it starts to really show dirt I'll probably leave her this color, otherwise she may be dyed a lighter tan.............do any of you carry lighter bags in Winter? I'd love to know. Oh, and I added my own thicker cotton web strap from Mautto......much more comfortable than the original thinner strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563725




I love the ponytail scarf too!


----------



## sunsh1ne

Western Rivets Rogue while waiting on my car at the auto shop.


----------



## blktauna

My Mercer 24 sitting on my desk.


----------



## LL777

blktauna said:


> My Mercer 24 sitting on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570922


Beautiful bag! I love the charms!!!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Rhyder 24 with new hangtag snagged at the sale.

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hobbsy

First day out for Miss Grey


----------



## whateve

Hobbsy said:


> First day out for Miss Grey


beautiful! This is the first time I've seen that charm modeled on a bag. It goes perfectly.


----------



## Hobbsy

whateve said:


> beautiful! This is the first time I've seen that charm modeled on a bag. It goes perfectly.


Thank you!


----------



## blktauna

LL777 said:


> Beautiful bag! I love the charms!!!


Thank you!


----------



## trojanchick99

It's been rainy this week. The glove tanned leather works well when it's dMp and I love my new purse charmy.


----------



## Lucyrcat

I went outside my comfort zone on this one, and so glad I did. I stayed away from Coach for a long time- years. But I saw this on Black Friday at somewhere like Bloomies or Nordstrom or something - can't remember now. Loved the color and thought the shape was wonderful.  Bought it - never looked at one IRL- figured I had little to lose being it was under 200$.  It arrived, and I was absolutely upset. It was the oddest configuration I had ever seen. The color was just okay- very neutral (not my usual to be neutral). I didn't really care for the pebble sides, but loved the smooth leather on front / back. Just couldn't get over the squashed middle zipped compartment. So, I let it sit in the closet for all of December- decided I hated it and would give to my DIL.  Then, as is my usual to carry a new or different bag at the start of each month, I pulled this out on Jan 1 and decided to go ahead and try it before I gave it away. L oaded her up with my stuff. And after one week - I like her. The configuration is actually perfect for me. That middle squished zipped section - well, my Longchamp make up pouch fits in it perfectly. And since I don't like my other stuff really touching that pouch (it's the really soft le pliage cuir in girl), putting it in that middle section of the bag is just right. Love the two side sections that just snap closed.  It's so easy to get to stuff while I'm driving. So, I'm a changed person. Love this bag.


----------



## whateve

trojanchick99 said:


> It's been rainy this week. The glove tanned leather works well when it's dMp and I love my new purse charmy.


Adorable charm! Who makes it?


----------



## MKB0925

trojanchick99 said:


> It's been rainy this week. The glove tanned leather works well when it's dMp and I love my new purse charmy.



Such pretty detailing and I love that shade of grey.


----------



## ledobe

goodbyeblues said:


> My new small Nomad in Forest will be my bag for the week! Cross-posted in the Nomad clubhouse. I prefer small-medium sized bags for comfort and because they look more proportional on me. This one is the perfect size.



Twins!  I've not fully unwrapped & detagged mine because I feel like I don't need another bag this size but it's so beautiful in this color, who am I kidding?

Enjoy yours!


----------



## Kidclarke

Carry my Mickey Mouse stuff today because I am dropping by Disneyland after work. 
It's raining here so the park should be less crowded for once.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kidclarke said:


> Carry my Mickey Mouse stuff today because I am dropping by Disneyland after work.
> It's raining here so the park should be less crowded for once.
> View attachment 3572411



Very cute! [emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

Kidclarke said:


> Carry my Mickey Mouse stuff today because I am dropping by Disneyland after work.
> It's raining here so the park should be less crowded for once.
> View attachment 3572411


Perfect for Disneyland -- have fun.


----------



## whateve

I've been carrying Audrey for the past week because of the rain. I switched into my Balenciaga because the rain was supposed to stop.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I've been carrying Audrey for the past week because of the rain. I switched into my Balenciaga because the rain was supposed to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572760



What a pretty Audrey! Is this kinda coral?   Lovely color.  (Yep, it's been raining cats and dogs here too so hesitant to use delicate bags)


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty Audrey! Is this kinda coral?   Lovely color.  (Yep, it's been raining cats and dogs here too so hesitant to use delicate bags)


Thanks! It is coral. It's my daughter's favorite color. It's very easy to carry.


----------



## goodbyeblues

ledobe said:


> Twins!  I've not fully unwrapped & detagged mine because I feel like I don't need another bag this size but it's so beautiful in this color, who am I kidding?
> 
> Enjoy yours!


Thanks! It's a beautiful bag. I had kept the tags on mine for a while too, but I'm glad I decided to use it! I really like the style and color, the way my things stay organized inside (unlike some hobos), and how well it fits under my arm.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I've been carrying Audrey for the past week because of the rain. I switched into my Balenciaga because the rain was supposed to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572760



Great color![emoji3]


----------



## CoachMaven

I haven't used my large leather Carly in eons, and I was going through my stash and decided to pull it out. God, I love the leather on this bag! I don't think I could ever part with this one. Using a stock photo, because I am already in bed, and I don't have one on my phone readily available


----------



## MKB0925

CoachMaven said:


> I haven't used my large leather Carly in eons, and I was going through my stash and decided to pull it out. God, I love the leather on this bag! I don't think I could ever part with this one. Using a stock photo, because I am already in bed, and I don't have one on my phone readily available
> View attachment 3572983



Nice....I agree Carly is a great bag!


----------



## Stephg

Carrying cobalt Juliette [emoji170]


----------



## pursecharm1

This has been my pairing in the new year: Red with daisy lining Market Tote and dark denim Dinky. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'm excited to be back as pursecharm1. I updated my app and couldn't get back!


----------



## carterazo

alansgail said:


> This will be my bag tomorrow......we may get snow! Quite exciting so I thought my chalk bag would fit in quite well with the Winter weather.
> I've had quite the journey to get to this bag. I initially purchased the red currant medium size Gramercy but returned her. Then I searched for another Gramercy  and found one in black but it was the very largest size (seller did not have the correct measurements) so that one had to go back.
> Then I purchased one in black that was the right size but realized it was just too big (again!!) for my needs. Sold that one.
> I realized that my chances of finding a mini Gramercy were quite limited but I persisted and found this one in Chalk on Mercari....I wasn't familiar with Mercari and hesitated but won the bag and am so happy with it. At first I thought I might dye it a different color but actually this bag is a very pretty off white/cream color that could go 4 seasons. Unless it starts to really show dirt I'll probably leave her this color, otherwise she may be dyed a lighter tan.............do any of you carry lighter bags in Winter? I'd love to know. Oh, and I added my own thicker cotton web strap from Mautto......much more comfortable than the original thinner strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563725


Congrats on getting the bag you wanted in your perfect size and color!
I definitely wear light colors in winter. In fact. I wear any color that goes with my outfit regardless of the season. I really don't care about some silly color rules. Use what you love when you want.


----------



## pbnjam

Stephg said:


> Carrying cobalt Juliette [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3573556


So pretty! My favorite shade of [emoji170]. 


pursecharm1 said:


> This has been my pairing in the new year: Red with daisy lining Market Tote and dark denim Dinky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573597
> 
> I'm excited to be back as pursecharm1. I updated my app and couldn't get back!


I just got the same Market tote too! I really love it so much and so happy that it was on sale too. Beautiful pairing!


----------



## gemidevi

Me, Fringe Nomad and the fabulous husband  going to dinner...i love this bag and the hubby! [emoji7] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## popartist

I was took my recently acquired Willow Floral Mercer 30 out today.   I am loving the bag, the embellishments are very pretty but not overdone and it is very light and a good size.  Have also been using a matching Medium Zip Around Willow Floral Coated Canvas wallet, but I forgot to take a photo with that.   I got the tags done (complimentary) at the Coach House flagship - the New York City one is an exclusive to there, I think the ladybug is special to there too but not 100% on that.


----------



## K.E.W.

popartist said:


> I was took my recently acquired Willow Floral Mercer 30 out today.   I am loving the bag, the embellishments are very pretty but not overdone and it is very light and a good size.  Have also been using a matching Medium Zip Around Willow Floral Coated Canvas wallet, but I forgot to take a photo with that.   I got the tags done (complimentary) at the Coach House flagship - the New York City one is an exclusive to there, I think the ladybug is special to there too but not 100% on that.
> 
> View attachment 3573867
> View attachment 3573868




Beautiful -- I can smell the leather through cyberspace!


----------



## musiclover

Today's beauty is Madison Croc Embossed Sophia (2011 purchase) with gunmetal hardware.  I was very fortunate my SA searched everywhere to get this handbag for me.  My Sophia was basically the last one left in the JAX warehouse.  I bought the double star purse charm in 2010 at the FP store.  This is one of my favourite combinations for handbag and purse charm.


----------



## alansgail

popartist said:


> I was took my recently acquired Willow Floral Mercer 30 out today.   I am loving the bag, the embellishments are very pretty but not overdone and it is very light and a good size.  Have also been using a matching Medium Zip Around Willow Floral Coated Canvas wallet, but I forgot to take a photo with that.   I got the tags done (complimentary) at the Coach House flagship - the New York City one is an exclusive to there, I think the ladybug is special to there too but not 100% on that.
> 
> View attachment 3573867
> View attachment 3573868



Beautiful bag and charms! I especially love the NYC skyline charm....


----------



## Suzanne B.

popartist said:


> I was took my recently acquired Willow Floral Mercer 30 out today.   I am loving the bag, the embellishments are very pretty but not overdone and it is very light and a good size.  Have also been using a matching Medium Zip Around Willow Floral Coated Canvas wallet, but I forgot to take a photo with that.   I got the tags done (complimentary) at the Coach House flagship - the New York City one is an exclusive to there, I think the ladybug is special to there too but not 100% on that.
> 
> View attachment 3573867
> View attachment 3573868



 Beautiful bag and awesome NYC hang tag. 



musiclover said:


> View attachment 3574349
> 
> Today's beauty is Madison Croc Embossed Sophia (2011 purchase) with gunmetal hardware.  I was very fortunate my SA searched everywhere to get this handbag for me.  My Sophia was basically the last one left in the JAX warehouse.  I bought the double star purse charm in 2010 at the FP store.  This is one of my favourite combinations for handbag and purse charm.



Sophia's are great bags.


----------



## K.E.W.

alansgail said:


> Beautiful bag and charms! I especially love the NYC skyline charm....




That IS a cool NYC bag charm!  Is it exclusive to the NYC store? (Or one of their stores?)


----------



## popartist

K.E.W. said:


> That IS a cool NYC bag charm!  Is it exclusive to the NYC store? (Or one of their stores?)



Yes, it is exclusive to the Coach House flagship on Fifth Ave.There's a whole artisan station on the second floor that does hang tags, complimentary.  There's a bunch of emojis and other graphics that I think are exclusive to the store.


----------



## K.E.W.

popartist said:


> Yes, it is exclusive to the Coach House flagship on Fifth Ave.There's a whole artisan station on the second floor that does hang tags, complimentary.  There's a bunch of emojis and other graphics that I think are exclusive to the store.




I meant to say Hangtag, not charm...although it serves as a charm in this case, I think.  Since the Disney stuff debuted in the NY Soho store, I'm guessing the NY stores serve different functions or events?  Don't know if you live there, but I remember the Soho store and Paris' Colette introducing Mickey.


----------



## popartist

K.E.W. said:


> I meant to say Hangtag, not charm...although it serves as a charm in this case, I think.  Since the Disney stuff debuted in the NY Soho store, I'm guessing the NY stores serve different functions or events?  Don't know if you live there, but I remember the Soho store and Paris' Colette introducing Mickey.



They may have in the past but now that Coach House has opened, I think most special launches and stuff will happen there, as their showcase flagship store.  They seem to have very deep stock with nearly every single thing, other than online exclusives, that is on their website - when I got my Willow Floral Mercer 30, it was the only store in the entire metro NY area with it in stock, and when I got the companion wallet it had been out of stock online for awhile already but Coach House had it in stock.  I do live in NYC, so I can visit often!  Last time I was there, Coach's CEO was hanging out there for a bit, talking to customers.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3574349
> 
> Today's beauty is Madison Croc Embossed Sophia (2011 purchase) with gunmetal hardware.  I was very fortunate my SA searched everywhere to get this handbag for me.  My Sophia was basically the last one left in the JAX warehouse.  I bought the double star purse charm in 2010 at the FP store.  This is one of my favourite combinations for handbag and purse charm.



Beautiful bag/charm combo!


----------



## jan1124

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3574349
> 
> Today's beauty is Madison Croc Embossed Sophia (2011 purchase) with gunmetal hardware.  I was very fortunate my SA searched everywhere to get this handbag for me.  My Sophia was basically the last one left in the JAX warehouse.  I bought the double star purse charm in 2010 at the FP store.  This is one of my favourite combinations for handbag and purse charm.


You know it's bad when you have this bag.... and totally forgot.  My kids call me the handbag hoarder!  Beautiful bag, you were fortunate to find her. Now to dig mine out...... I'm traveling next week, so it will be perfect!


----------



## jan1124

popartist said:


> I was took my recently acquired Willow Floral Mercer 30 out today.   I am loving the bag, the embellishments are very pretty but not overdone and it is very light and a good size.  Have also been using a matching Medium Zip Around Willow Floral Coated Canvas wallet, but I forgot to take a photo with that.   I got the tags done (complimentary) at the Coach House flagship - the New York City one is an exclusive to there, I think the ladybug is special to there too but not 100% on that.
> 
> View attachment 3573867
> View attachment 3573868



Love your Mercer - and love your ladybug even more!  You're correct, currently, the ladybug is only available at Coach House.  I think it was early December, the special monograms did a "road show" - they offered them at 5 boutiques at a special event.  Then the set was shipped off to the next store (I got mine at the San Francisco flagship - then they went to Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills, then Las Vegas and 2 others).  I posted pictures of the ones I had done - the Ladybug on my Olive Saddle Bag - she did the body in red, but the antlers (?) in black.  Also got a palm tree, 4 leaf clover, pineapple and a cherry.  I'll try to find the pics and repost.  Supposedly, they're going to pick the most popular, and make them available to all of the stores that monogram.
link to monogram pictures (about 10 posts down)
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-new-coach-a-mini-reveal-thread.856379/page-834


----------



## pursecharm1

This little cutie is perfect for Sunday. She's oxblood colorblock Swagger 20.


----------



## Lucylu29

pursecharm1 said:


> This has been my pairing in the new year: Red with daisy lining Market Tote and dark denim Dinky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573597
> 
> I'm excited to be back as pursecharm1. I updated my app and couldn't get back!



Twins on the market tote. The red color is lovely and I think the floral lining adds a unique touch. I plan on using it as a carry on travel bag as my husband is going to be working on a two year project in Mexico and central America and I will be going with him whenever I can.


----------



## alansgail

Lucylu29 said:


> Twins on the market tote. The red color is lovely and I think the floral lining adds a unique touch. I plan on using it as a carry on travel bag as my husband is going to be working on a two year project in Mexico and central America and I will be going with him whenever I can.



I too have the market tote in red with this charming daisy lining as well.....love it! It's fun too because it's the Chinese year of the rooster.


----------



## Sarah03

I have been doing the Iamminda speed-dating method of my bag collection. I carried my Oxblood Nomad this weekend & she's definitely a keeper. I gave her a nice spa treatment, so I thought I'd share my before/after moisturizer photos. I use Apple Moisturizer. 
Before 


After


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I have been doing the Iamminda speed-dating method of my bag collection. I carried my Oxblood Nomad this weekend & she's definitely a keeper. I gave her a nice spa treatment, so I thought I'd share my before/after moisturizer photos. I use Apple Moisturizer.
> Before
> View attachment 3575723
> 
> After
> View attachment 3575725



This is a beauty!  I should moisturize my bags too (gives me something to do instead of looking at new bags ).


----------



## gemidevi

Sarah03 said:


> I have been doing the Iamminda speed-dating method of my bag collection. I carried my Oxblood Nomad this weekend & she's definitely a keeper. I gave her a nice spa treatment, so I thought I'd share my before/after moisturizer photos. I use Apple Moisturizer.
> Before
> View attachment 3575723
> 
> After
> View attachment 3575725


Beautiful bag and great job on the spa treatment! Plus we are bag twins!! [emoji2] I havent taken my out of the box yet. hehehe

Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> This is a beauty!  I should moisturize my bags too (gives me something to do instead of looking at new bags ).




Iamminda, would you please enlighten me about your "speed-dating method" for bags thing that people sometimes refer to?  I am curious what this entails, haha.


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> Iamminda, would you please enlighten me about your "speed-dating method" for bags thing that people sometimes refer to?  I am curious what this entails, haha.



Sure .  I basically use every single purse of mine for at least 1-2 days each -- kinda like speed dating. This forces me to evaluate each purse as to whether it is worth keeping or not and to enjoy what I have in my collection.  I have done two rounds of speed dating so far (the second round was for a bit longer like 3-5 days).  I started doing this because before, there would be purses that I would use maybe once a year (example, my green bag only during St Patty's Day, etc).   Also before, I would always reach for my favorites and neglect others.  So by speed dating my purses, I make sure that all my purses get used and to weed out purses that I have definitely outgrown.  And sometimes I fall back in love with some that were on the chopping block. I like this process.  Others may find it a drag to change bags so often -- people get comfortable with a favorite (and there is nothing wrong with that).   As I mentioned on the ban thread, I have a list of my bags on my phone so I can check off each one as I use it to keep track.


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Sure .  I basically use every single purse of mine for at least 1-2 days each -- kinda like speed dating. This forces me to evaluate each purse as to whether it is worth keeping or not and to enjoy what I have in my collection.  I have done two rounds of speed dating so far (the second round was for a bit longer like 3-5 days).  I started doing this because before, there would be purses that I would use maybe once a year (example, my green bag only during St Patty's Day, etc).   Also before, I would always reach for my favorites and neglect others.  So by speed dating my purses, I make sure that all my purses get used and to weed out purses that I have definitely outgrown.  And sometimes I fall back in love with some that were on the chopping block. I like this process.  Others may find it a drag to change bags so often -- people get comfortable with a favorite (and there is nothing wrong with that).   As I mentioned on the ban thread, I have a list of my bags on my phone so I can check off each one as I use it to keep track.




That's quite a creative process!  I would definitely benefit from it but I don't think I have the discipline to change bags so often -- I'm too lazy, haha.  But i can see where if someone is on a mission to sort through their bags like that, it seems very doable.  Good for you, since it's working for you (and others that tried it).

I appreciate your in-depth explanation....It's fun to see everyone's perspective on their purse collecting.


----------



## Suzanne B.

K.E.W. said:


> That's quite a creative process!  I would definitely benefit from it but I don't think I have the discipline to change bags so often -- I'm too lazy, haha.  But i can see where if someone is on a mission to sort through their bags like that, it seems very doable.  Good for you, since it's working for you (and others that tried it).
> 
> I appreciate your in-depth explanation....It's fun to see everyone's perspective on their purse collecting.


I never was able to change on a daily or every other day basis either....until I came up with a couple of solutions that worked for me.

For one thing, I quit changing wallets everytime. (So they would either match or be a nice contrast with the bag.) Now, depending on the bag, I either use a large purse organizer (to keep bags from slouching) or I keep everything in my wallet and wristlets / pouches, so it is easy to pop the contents out of one bag and into another. Right now I use a small purse-to-go organizer to hold all my small items instead of throwing them into a wristlet or pouch. (So much easier to find items!)  So it is easy for me to grab the large organizer and stick it into another bag or if I don't need the large organizer, it's no trouble to just grab wallets, checkbooks, sunglass case and purse-to-go organizer and transfer them to another bag.

So now I'll change more often because it's not a hassle anymore.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Sure .  I basically use every single purse of mine for at least 1-2 days each -- kinda like speed dating. This forces me to evaluate each purse as to whether it is worth keeping or not and to enjoy what I have in my collection.  I have done two rounds of speed dating so far (the second round was for a bit longer like 3-5 days).  I started doing this because before, there would be purses that I would use maybe once a year (example, my green bag only during St Patty's Day, etc).   Also before, I would always reach for my favorites and neglect others.  So by speed dating my purses, I make sure that all my purses get used and to weed out purses that I have definitely outgrown.  And sometimes I fall back in love with some that were on the chopping block. I like this process.  Others may find it a drag to change bags so often -- people get comfortable with a favorite (and there is nothing wrong with that).   As I mentioned on the ban thread, I have a list of my bags on my phone so I can check off each one as I use it to keep track.



I love it that your speed dating is catching on! [emoji3] Girl is starting a trend!


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> Sure [emoji2].  I basically use every single purse of mine for at least 1-2 days each -- kinda like speed dating. This forces me to evaluate each purse as to whether it is worth keeping or not and to enjoy what I have in my collection.  I have done two rounds of speed dating so far (the second round was for a bit longer like 3-5 days).  I started doing this because before, there would be purses that I would use maybe once a year (example, my green bag only during St Patty's Day, etc).   Also before, I would always reach for my favorites and neglect others.  So by speed dating my purses, I make sure that all my purses get used and to weed out purses that I have definitely outgrown.  And sometimes I fall back in love with some that were on the chopping block. I like this process.  Others may find it a drag to change bags so often -- people get comfortable with a favorite (and there is nothing wrong with that).   As I mentioned on the ban thread, I have a list of my bags on my phone so I can check off each one as I use it to keep track.


Great idea!! I think I'll try this, thank you for sharing.


----------



## K.E.W.

Suzanne B. said:


> I never was able to change on a daily or every other day basis either....until I came up with a couple of solutions that worked for me.
> 
> For one thing, I quit changing wallets everytime. (So they would either match or be a nice contrast with the bag.) Now, depending on the bag, I either use a large purse organizer (to keep bags from slouching) or I keep everything in my wallet and wristlets / pouches, so it is easy to pop the contents out of one bag and into another. Right now I use a small purse-to-go organizer to hold all my small items instead of throwing them into a wristlet or pouch. (So much easier to find items!)  So it is easy for me to grab the large organizer and stick it into another bag or if I don't need the large organizer, it's no trouble to just grab wallets, checkbooks, sunglass case and purse-to-go organizer and transfer them to another bag.
> 
> So now I'll change more often because it's not a hassle anymore.




Whoa, now you're talking!  That purse organizer situation would absolutely work for me...i can just find them on Amazon, i guess.  I'm a "take the path of least resistance" kind of gal, haha!  (I know I'm not alone with that).

I know in the past when I've had to use more than one bag in a short time span (like some preplanned weekend event), I've used Ziplock baggies to move essentials from bag to bag -- so I'm familiar with the concept.  Thx for the suggestion. -- glad it's working for you!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy to share with you .   It started out as a "one bag a week challenge" a couple of years back -- if changing weekly on a Sunday is easier for you.  For many of us, even changing weekly will take us 3-6 months (or more) to go through all of them.    



K.E.W. said:


> That's quite a creative process!  I would definitely benefit from it but I don't think I have the discipline to change bags so often -- I'm too lazy, haha.  But i can see where if someone is on a mission to sort through their bags like that, it seems very doable.  Good for you, since it's working for you (and others that tried it).
> 
> I appreciate your in-depth explanation....It's fun to see everyone's perspective on their purse collecting.





BeachBagGal said:


> I love it that your speed dating is catching on! [emoji3] Girl is starting a trend!





Hobbsy said:


> Great idea!! I think I'll try this, thank you for sharing.


----------



## pursecharm1

Rexy came out to play. . .


----------



## Suzanne B.

K.E.W. said:


> Whoa, now you're talking!  That purse organizer situation would absolutely work for me...i can just find them on Amazon, i guess.  I'm a "take the path of least resistance" kind of gal, haha!  (I know I'm not alone with that).
> 
> I know in the past when I've had to use more than one bag in a short time span (like some preplanned weekend event), I've used Ziplock baggies to move essentials from bag to bag -- so I'm familiar with the concept.  Thx for the suggestion. -- glad it's working for you!


Amazon, eBay, etsy or the purse to go website.


----------



## K.E.W.

Suzanne B. said:


> Amazon, eBay, etsy or the purse to go website.




Thx!


----------



## aglife

Rogue Tote! Switching over now!


----------



## Hobbsy

aglife said:


> Rogue Tote! Switching over now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577487
> View attachment 3577488


Is there a hook closure?


----------



## honybr

Hello - I'm new!  I stumbled across this forum and immediately fell in love.  I'm carrying the Edie Patchwork.


----------



## MKB0925

honybr said:


> Hello - I'm new!  I stumbled across this forum and immediately fell in love.  I'm carrying the Edie Patchwork.
> 
> View attachment 3577663



Pretty bag and welcome!


----------



## aglife

Hobbsy said:


> Is there a hook closure?



Yes


----------



## LL777

aglife said:


> Rogue Tote! Switching over now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577487
> View attachment 3577488


Very beautiful bag. May I ask you how much it is and the style number?


----------



## aglife

LL777 said:


> Very beautiful bag. May I ask you how much it is and the style number?



59136, $695


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> This is a beauty!  I should moisturize my bags too (gives me something to do instead of looking at new bags ).


Same here!


----------



## LL777

aglife said:


> 59136, $695


Thanks


----------



## K.E.W.

aglife said:


> Rogue Tote! Switching over now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577487
> View attachment 3577488




I must admit that bag is MUCH nicer than I thought it would be!  Congrats!!  And the color couldn't be more neutral, plus it's not season specific, IMHO.  Thx for sharing!


----------



## K.E.W.

honybr said:


> Hello - I'm new!  I stumbled across this forum and immediately fell in love.  I'm carrying the Edie Patchwork.
> 
> View attachment 3577663




Enjoy!!


----------



## spicestory

musiclover said:


> Today the weather is snow showers so I brought out my midnight Bennett (2016) with her Legacy heart key fob. I'm using my preloved LV pochette accessoire (OM) as a bag organizer for my LV SLGs, with my Coach 1941 clutch in denim (2016) and black cherry Nolita 15 (2015).
> View attachment 3544888



@musiclover - Is the chain on your Nolita 15 (2015) detachable from both ends? Or is it detachable only from one end, and not the other? Also, do you think Nolita 24 is an alternative to the LV pochette accessoire (OM) in terms of using it as a small shoulder bag/cross-body bag [by adding an additional cross-body strap to it]? Looking forward to hearing your advice/inputs, especially since you have both the LV pochette accessoire (OM) and Nolita 15 (2015) in your collection, thanks in advance! 

I don't live near a coach store, so I have not seen Nolita 15 nor Nolita 24 in-person yet, and I'm looking for an alternative to the LV pochette accessoire in terms of the various function as I mentioned above.


----------



## K.E.W.

aglife said:


> Rogue Tote! Switching over now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577487
> View attachment 3577488




So where did you purchase the Rogue Tote?  I don't see it on Coach.com. 

Also, that attached pouch came with it, correct?  Nice bag!


----------



## DBLover318

Ryder Satchel in Mink


----------



## faintlymacabre

aglife said:


> Rogue Tote! Switching over now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577487
> View attachment 3577488



Oh my gosh, this is stunning!!!  I've been dying waiting for my store to get it in.  Nobody seems to be able to give me any info on when that might be.  Did you purchase yours in store, or over the phone?  Was the Oxblood also available?  What other colours are there?

What do you think of it so far?    Sorry, I sound like a 3 year old with all my questions...


----------



## ledobe

Enjoying my new to me Bleecker Felicia!


----------



## Stephg

Just got this mama sage in mauve, she's pretty but wow is she big. Not sure if she's a keeper, took her out for a spin today.


----------



## musiclover

spicestory said:


> @musiclover - Is the chain on your Nolita 15 (2015) detachable from both ends? Or is it detachable only from one end, and not the other? Also, do you think Nolita 24 is an alternative to the LV pochette accessoire (OM) in terms of using it as a small shoulder bag/cross-body bag [by adding an additional cross-body strap to it]? Looking forward to hearing your advice/inputs, especially since you have both the LV pochette accessoire (OM) and Nolita 15 (2015) in your collection, thanks in advance!
> 
> I don't live near a coach store, so I have not seen Nolita 15 nor Nolita 24 in-person yet, and I'm looking for an alternative to the LV pochette accessoire in terms of the various function as I mentioned above.



Hi spicestory, sorry for the delay in getting back to you. 

The Nolita 15 chain is detachable only at one end, much like the LV mini-pochette so you can wear it hanging from your wrist like a bracelet if you wish. I find these little pouches very handy and often use them for a quick run when I don't want to carry a bag such as a manicure or to the hairdresser. They comfortably hold an iPhone 5, an 
LV cles and my keys (only 4 keys in my ring). Mine is Black Cherry from the FP store. 

I do not own the Nolita 24 but have seen it and tried it on. The pebbled leather is fabulous. It's bigger than my LV Pochette Accessoires (OM). I use the LV PA as a bag organizer, clutch and occasionally wear it crossbody with the Eva strap. The Nolita 24 could be a good alternative to the PA if it wasn't too long for you. 


Inside it can hold an iPhone 5, my LV round coin purse or cles and my LV agenda PM. I think a slim pack of tissues would also fit. And maybe a lipgloss.  Sunglasses make for a very tight fit. 


I also love these Nolita style bags which are about 19 cm in length. Mine are from the outlet and I use them for purse organization and I prefer them as a crossbody. I wear the black one with my Nolita handbag shoulder strap. 


Here is the cranberry size 19 cm. 


With an iPhone and round coin purse.


This size comfortably holds four passports as well. 

Comparison of the LV PA (OM) and Coach pouch 19 cm. 


I hope this helps you with your decision!  Have fun choosing!  I'm a huge pochette/pouch/large wristlet fan as you can see!


----------



## musiclover

ledobe said:


> Enjoying my new to me Bleecker Felicia!
> 
> View attachment 3580616



I love the lustre and glow of your beautiful bag!  Sigh...The leather looks so scrumptious!


----------



## spicestory

musiclover said:


> Hi spicestory, sorry for the delay in getting back to you.
> The Nolita 15 chain is detachable only at one end, much like the LV mini-pochette so you can wear it hanging from your wrist like a bracelet if you wish. I find these little pouches very handy and often use them for a quick run when I don't want to carry a bag such as a manicure or to the hairdresser. They comfortably hold an iPhone 5, an
> LV cles and my keys (only 4 keys in my ring). Mine is Black Cherry from the FP store.
> I do not own the Nolita 24 but have seen it and tried it on. The pebbled leather is fabulous. It's bigger than my LV Pochette Accessoires (OM). I use the LV PA as a bag organizer, clutch and occasionally wear it crossbody with the Eva strap. The Nolita 24 could be a good alternative to the PA if it wasn't too long for you.
> View attachment 3580684
> 
> Inside it can hold an iPhone 5, my LV round coin purse or cles and my LV agenda PM. I think a slim pack of tissues would also fit. And maybe a lipgloss.  Sunglasses make for a very tight fit.
> View attachment 3580686
> 
> I also love these Nolita style bags which are about 19 cm in length. Mine are from the outlet and I use them for purse organization and I prefer them as a crossbody. I wear the black one with my Nolita handbag shoulder strap.
> View attachment 3580703
> 
> Here is the cranberry size 19 cm.
> View attachment 3580704
> 
> With an iPhone and round coin purse.
> View attachment 3580705
> 
> This size comfortably holds four passports as well.
> Comparison of the LV PA (OM) and Coach pouch 19 cm.
> View attachment 3580707
> 
> I hope this helps you with your decision!  Have fun choosing!  I'm a huge pochette/pouch/large wristlet fan as you can see!



@musiclover - Thank you for the information regarding both the Nolita wristlets and LV PA (OM), and the close-up photos pertaining to (1) the cross-body straps, (2) exterior, (3) interior, and (4) what-fits-inside for both the LV PA (OM) and the Coach Nolita 19 wristlets, as well as (5) the size comparison photo between LV PA (OM) and the Nolita 19 - they are greatly appreciated and very helpful!!  Also, I'm happy to learn that the Nolita 19 comfortably holds four passports.


----------



## honybr

Stephg said:


> Just got this mama sage in mauve, she's pretty but wow is she big. Not sure if she's a keeper, took her out for a spin today.
> 
> View attachment 3580689



This is gorgeous.  Why are you not sure about it?


----------



## Stephg

honybr said:


> This is gorgeous.  Why are you not sure about it?



I'm very short so she's overwhelming on me, decided she's going up for sale. Just wasn't looking right on me.


----------



## whateve

Stephg said:


> I'm very short so she's overwhelming on me, decided she's going up for sale. Just wasn't looking right on me.


I know exactly what you mean! I remember trying this on at the outlet years ago and thinking I looked like a little kid carrying her mother's purse.


----------



## gwenni08

I'm carrying my new coach nomad in dark fog.


----------



## ledobe

musiclover said:


> I love the lustre and glow of your beautiful bag!  Sigh...The leather looks so scrumptious!



Thanks! Bleecker leather is pretty amazing


----------



## coach943

ledobe said:


> Enjoying my new to me Bleecker Felicia!
> 
> View attachment 3580616



Gorgeous! I have that bag, and mine has the most amazing leather smell.  Enjoy it!


----------



## pursecharm1

Here's small Kelsey in black and she's so soft


----------



## Saumur

Suzanne B. said:


> I never was able to change on a daily or every other day basis either....until I came up with a couple of solutions that worked for me.
> 
> For one thing, I quit changing wallets everytime. (So they would either match or be a nice contrast with the bag.) Now, depending on the bag, I either use a large purse organizer (to keep bags from slouching) or I keep everything in my wallet and wristlets / pouches, so it is easy to pop the contents out of one bag and into another. Right now I use a small purse-to-go organizer to hold all my small items instead of throwing them into a wristlet or pouch. (So much easier to find items!)  So it is easy for me to grab the large organizer and stick it into another bag or if I don't need the large organizer, it's no trouble to just grab wallets, checkbooks, sunglass case and purse-to-go organizer and transfer them to another bag.
> 
> So now I'll change more often because it's not a hassle anymore.



The speed dating thing is new to me and sounds like a great idea. Thinking about some bags I have that haven't walked out the door in over a decade. LOL.  Lately I've been switching bags depending on where I'm going (long day out, quick trip to the market, etc.) and switching over to a nylon bag on the many recent rainy days because I hate seeing my nicer purses get wet. In that process, I've sometimes forgotten to migrate something from one bag to the other. So I really like you very organized method for making sure you have everything you need when you move to another bag.


----------



## whateve

Saumur said:


> The speed dating thing is new to me and sounds like a great idea. Thinking about some bags I have that haven't walked out the door in over a decade. LOL.  Lately I've been switching bags depending on where I'm going (long day out, quick trip to the market, etc.) and switching over to a nylon bag on the many recent rainy days because I hate seeing my nicer purses get wet. In that process, I've sometimes forgotten to migrate something from one bag to the other. So I really like you very organized method for making sure you have everything you need when you move to another bag.


I have recently realized that I have a lot more bags that will survive the rain than I realized. Pebbled leather, patent leather, and fabric all handle the rain well. I probably have over a week's worth of those.


----------



## alansgail

Today was bright sunshine for a change so I carried my Bleecker Cooper.


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Today it's Mia #15729. Took off the convertible strap because it would twist and I didn't care for the look. I love hobo bags and this one holds a lot. She is sssooo soft and squishy.[emoji177] Put on a longer coach strap and a shorter handle strap...matches perfectly. I'll never sell so why not.


----------



## SEWDimples

Brenda_Reid said:


> Today it's Mia #15729. Took off the convertible strap because it would twist and I didn't care for the look. I love hobo bags and this one holds a lot. She is sssooo soft and squishy.[emoji177] Put on a longer coach strap and a shorter handle strap...matches perfectly. I'll never sell so why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583757
> View attachment 3583758


Love it, especially the silver hardware.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Brenda_Reid said:


> Today it's Mia #15729. Took off the convertible strap because it would twist and I didn't care for the look. I love hobo bags and this one holds a lot. She is sssooo soft and squishy.[emoji177] Put on a longer coach strap and a shorter handle strap...matches perfectly. I'll never sell so why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583757
> View attachment 3583758



Very nice! definitely looks soft and squishy lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> Today was bright sunshine for a change so I carried my Bleecker Cooper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583756



Nice, great color too!


----------



## LL777

This bag smells amazing. Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

2006 Anniversary legacy pouch!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pursecharm1

Soft Borough out since the weather improved.


----------



## Sarah03

pursecharm1 said:


> Soft Borough out since the weather improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586724



Love this bag. Your sunglasses are really cute, too! Who makes them?


----------



## pursecharm1

Sarah03 said:


> Love this bag. Your sunglasses are really cute, too! Who makes them?



Kate Spade sunnies are prescription from a few years ago. Thanks for the complement!


----------



## Sarah03

pursecharm1 said:


> Kate Spade sunnies are prescription from a few years ago. Thanks for the complement!



You're welcome. KS makes some really cute stuff. [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

Happy (Duffle) Friday!  I have yet to find another purple bag I like as much as my Marine Duffle.  Keep trying Coach


----------



## quinna

Tan grommet borough came out today (yesterday too, but I forgot to share)


----------



## Teagaggle

LL777 said:


> This bag smells amazing. Have a great day everyone!!!


Gorgeous! What size is this?


----------



## LL777

Teagaggle said:


> Gorgeous! What size is this?


Thanks! This is regular.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Happy (Duffle) Friday!  I have yet to find another purple bag I like as much as my Marine Duffle.  Keep trying Coach



[emoji173] it!!! Twins!!! I agree it is a great bag and great color!! Great pic of the color with the sunshine hitting it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Purseluvnmama said:


> 2006 Anniversary legacy pouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app



That is so darn cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Happy (Duffle) Friday!  I have yet to find another purple bag I like as much as my Marine Duffle.  Keep trying Coach



such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Wendyann7

ATTACH]]


----------



## Wendyann7

quinna said:


> Tan grommet borough came out today (yesterday too, but I forgot to share)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587593


bag twins!!


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> such a gorgeous color!



Thanks so much HS 



BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173] it!!! Twins!!! I agree it is a great bag and great color!! Great pic of the color with the sunshine hitting it.



Thank you twinnie


----------



## Iamminda

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3587864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]]



I like this one a lot.  I have the Dakotah in this same blue color and just think it's the prettiest of the bunch.


----------



## musiclover

quinna said:


> Tan grommet borough came out today (yesterday too, but I forgot to share)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587593



I love this bag so much!  It's lovely. I have my beautiful tan soft leather Borough but very much love these grommets.


----------



## Hobbsy

Heading to the vet.


----------



## whatevany




----------



## katev

I've just returned from 8 days in Honolulu and it was very lovely, but I was there for my job and didn't have much time to enjoy the beautiful island of Oahu. Although I did find a little time to look around and enjoy myself!

When I was packing to leave I really had a hard time picking a bag. I have a lot of summery bags that are perfect for tropical islands and I really wanted to take at least one of them with me. But I was traveling on business, attending conferences, and meeting with serious people so I needed something a little more sober than my sequined Audrey canvas fish tote! I finally decided to take one of my oldest and favorite summer bags, my Bonnie straw convertible foldover tote 13400 sv ca and it was perfect. It was large and roomy but comfortable, lightweight and summery without being frivolous. I decorated her with my shells fob 92910 SV MC and that worked well.

So now I am back home in the cold Midwestern winter and I will have to put her away again until the summer comes for real - but at least I had the chance to enjoy the sun and a favorite beachy bag for a little while!


----------



## LL777

this bag is definitely my favorite. The leather is so soft and smells amazing


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> Heading to the vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588261



Nice! Love your cute robot!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I've just returned from 8 days in Honolulu and it was very lovely, but I was there for my job and didn't have much time to enjoy the beautiful island of Oahu. Although I did find a little time to look around and enjoy myself!
> 
> When I was packing to leave I really had a hard time picking a bag. I have a lot of summery bags that are perfect for tropical islands and I really wanted to take at least one of them with me. But I was traveling on business, attending conferences, and meeting with serious people so I needed something a little more sober than my sequined Audrey canvas fish tote! I finally decided to take one of my oldest and favorite summer bags, my Bonnie straw convertible foldover tote 13400 sv ca and it was perfect. It was large and roomy but comfortable, lightweight and summery without being frivolous. I decorated her with my shells fob 92910 SV MC and that worked well.
> 
> So now I am back home in the cold Midwestern winter and I will have to put her away again until the summer comes for real - but at least I had the chance to enjoy the sun and a favorite beachy bag for a little while!
> 
> View attachment 3588576
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588577
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588582



Great choice! Love your shells and the kisslock closure on the front.


----------



## gwenni08

I'm carrying my burgundy nomad today. I found this beauty online at Lord & Taylor for $200.


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Love your cute robot!


Isn't he cute?! [emoji4] Thank you!


----------



## Geogirl

gwenni08 said:


> I'm carrying my burgundy nomad today. I found this beauty online at Lord & Taylor for $200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588728


What a great deal, and amazing colour!


----------



## gwenni08

I'm carrying my black nomad at church today.


----------



## wintotty

St the gym with tea rose rogue and wristlet


----------



## LL777

wintotty said:


> St the gym with tea rose rogue and wristlet


very very beautiful


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Star Studded Rogue and Rexy friend. [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

wintotty said:


> St the gym with tea rose rogue and wristlet



Wow that's some gorgeousness right there! [emoji173]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3589326
> 
> 
> Star Studded Rogue and Rexy friend. [emoji7]



So cool with those stars and moons embellishments with Rexy adding the perfect POP of color! [emoji173]


----------



## keishapie1973

wintotty said:


> St the gym with tea rose rogue and wristlet



Beautiful!!!


----------



## MDT

Absolutely stunning!

Edit: Oops, was trying to quote wintotty's post about the tea rose Rogue.


----------



## Geogirl

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3589326
> 
> 
> Star Studded Rogue and Rexy friend. [emoji7]


The studs are fun! Do they make the bag significantly heavier?


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Geogirl said:


> The studs are fun! Do they make the bag significantly heavier?



Surprising not. They are on one side only. The Western Rivet is heavier. So is the Rogue Generation 1.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

wintotty said:


> St the gym with tea rose rogue and wristlet



Beautiful combination. [emoji177]


----------



## Geogirl

Purse FanGirl said:


> Surprising not. They are on one side only. The Western Rivet is heavier. So is the Rogue Generation 1.


Thanks for the info


----------



## aglife

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3589326
> 
> 
> Star Studded Rogue and Rexy friend. [emoji7]



Hey! Do you have a style number? LOVE


----------



## Purse FanGirl

aglife said:


> Hey! Do you have a style number? LOVE



It was exclusive to Saks over the holidays. It is now gone from the website. I think the only way to find it might be to call Saks directly and see if they can locate one for you. Here's the info.


----------



## keishapie1973

My current situation that I'm loving....[emoji173]️


----------



## faintlymacabre

aglife said:


> Hey! Do you have a style number? LOVE





Purse FanGirl said:


> It was exclusive to Saks over the holidays. It is now gone from the website. I think the only way to find it might be to call Saks directly and see if they can locate one for you. Here's the info.



If studded Rogues are your thing, apparently this is coming out in the Spring collection:







I don't have style numbers or dates or anything though.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Felix Rogue and the Dino kids

(Bare with me, my collection is small at the moment! Y'all might see Felix a few times lol!)


----------



## Iamminda

keishapie1973 said:


> My current situation that I'm loving....[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3590223


I love this racing green and beautiful hologram


----------



## katev

I am carrying an old favorite today, my XL Mahogany Pleated Ergo Hobo 12236 decorated with the gold and purple Snaphead Fob 92334. This bag is so roomy and comfortable to wear and the leather is really soft and luscious!


----------



## whateve

Snoopy mini duffle.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Snoopy mini duffle.
> View attachment 3590586



So cute, whateve! [emoji173]. What a fun blue color too. [emoji3]


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute, whateve! [emoji173]. What a fun blue color too. [emoji3]


Thanks! I guess I don't need the blue small saddle bag, right?


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Snoopy mini duffle.
> View attachment 3590586



This bag makes me smile!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Thanks! I guess I don't need the blue small saddle bag, right?



Wellllll... To make you feel better maybe I should get it. [emoji51]


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Wellllll... To make you feel better maybe I should get it. [emoji51]


One of each bag allowed on the island!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Snoopy mini duffle.
> View attachment 3590586


Really cute! Love this color and snoopy design. The hang tags look great.


----------



## Glttglam

whateve said:


> Snoopy mini duffle.
> View attachment 3590586


Beautiful bag and color [emoji2]


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> Snoopy mini duffle.
> View attachment 3590586




So cute!  Can you fit enough small essentials into it?

I gave my newborn grand niece the blue crossbody version of this upon her birth last year.  She's got a little ways to go to carry it, but her mother might "borrow" it first, lol.  The blue is soooo uplifting!

PS.   I was going to PM you, but I'll just post here:  my new Silver Unlined Uggs are going back -- they fit fine and I love the unlined leather, but they look like Silver as much as Loser Aubergine looks bright Purple, haha.  If you want, I can PM you a pic -- they look like a muddy, khaki with gold highlights (under light).  Like Pewter-ish.



Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3589326
> 
> 
> Star Studded Rogue and Rexy friend.



Sorry, I accidently added Pursefangirl's post in here.


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> So cute!  Can you fit enough small essentials into it?
> 
> I gave my newborn grand niece the blue crossbody version of this upon her birth last year.  She's got a little ways to go to carry it, but her mother might "borrow" it first, lol.  The blue is soooo uplifting!
> 
> PS.   I was going to PM you, but I'll just post here:  my new Silver Unlined Uggs are going back -- they fit fine and I love the unlined leather, but they look like Silver as much as Loser Aubergine looks bright Purple, haha.  If you want, I can PM you a pic -- they look like a muddy, khaki with gold highlights (under light).  Like Pewter-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I accidently added Pursefangirl's post in here.


I was probably the first person in the US to buy this purse! I stayed up and bought as soon as it appeared on Coach.com. (Then, of course, it made it to the outlet!) I can fit quite a bit inside, pretty much everything I usually carry - full sized wallet, card case, phone, cosmetic case, coin purse, sunglasses, keys. The only problem is the shape. If you have anything long, like a full sized wallet, you have to either put it lengthwise, which makes it difficult to fit the rest of your stuff or you have to make a layer of stuff on the bottom before you put in the wallet. If the wallet lays too close to the bottom of the purse, it makes it bulge out weirdly there, like a snake that has just eaten. (Sorry for the visual!) If I had a compact wallet, I wouldn't have this problem but I don't want to change wallets. 

What a cute present for your niece. Very collectable. She'll cherish it when she is older.

So sorry to hear about the Uggs. I've had the same color problem with gray. I've wanted a pair of gray Uggs forever, but they always end up being kind of a taupe color instead of a true gray. I've had something in my cart at Ugg.com for awhile but I can't bring myself to buy. I guess I don't really want them. They are chestnut. Surprisingly, I don't have that color yet. I just don't know if I would actually use it. I wear my black ones the most.


----------



## couchette

Hope I'm posting this right here is my old Legacy Molly.  I know, super simple but I one of my favs.


----------



## soonergirl

Yummy butterscotch.


----------



## popartist

Brought out my recently acquired Turnlock Tie Rucksack 35303 in black pebbled leather.  I had been seeking a leather backpack for awhile and had seen this somewhere (I think it was Coach House) but it went away before I could get it, I understand it was part of the 2015 collection.  It was just the right size and ticked almost all the boxes except that I can't put my cell phone in the front pockets - we'll see if that is more of a pain in summer when I have no jacket pocket.  I love how it looks though, very well-made with details that give it a premium look, and it is sturdy enough to withstand being tossed around.  I almost got the factory outlet version of this (think that's called the Billie) a few weeks back sans pocket and tie rivets and top turnlock but held off.  Got it NWT online for less than half of what it retailed for, I suspect it fell off a truck somewhere, but it's the real deal.


----------



## fab2fab

alansgail said:


> This will be my bag tomorrow......we may get snow! Quite exciting so I thought my chalk bag would fit in quite well with the Winter weather.
> I've had quite the journey to get to this bag. I initially purchased the red currant medium size Gramercy but returned her. Then I searched for another Gramercy  and found one in black but it was the very largest size (seller did not have the correct measurements) so that one had to go back.
> Then I purchased one in black that was the right size but realized it was just too big (again!!) for my needs. Sold that one.
> I realized that my chances of finding a mini Gramercy were quite limited but I persisted and found this one in Chalk on Mercari....I wasn't familiar with Mercari and hesitated but won the bag and am so happy with it. At first I thought I might dye it a different color but actually this bag is a very pretty off white/cream color that could go 4 seasons. Unless it starts to really show dirt I'll probably leave her this color, otherwise she may be dyed a lighter tan.............do any of you carry lighter bags in Winter? I'd love to know. Oh, and I added my own thicker cotton web strap from Mautto......much more comfortable than the original thinner strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563725



Hi, I also carry white and any other light colors, even pink. I like the contrast against the black/brown winter coats. I tend to carry my black bags in the summer because I like the contrast against white/light clothing.


----------



## SEWDimples

couchette said:


> Hope I'm posting this right here is my old Legacy Molly.  I know, super simple but I one of my favs.


Cute! I love bags  with silver hardware.


----------



## Kidclarke

Carrying my rogue packed to the brim for the first day of school today. The Rexy and Mickey will make it a bit less stressful....I hope.


----------



## ZSP

soonergirl said:


> Yummy butterscotch.
> View attachment 3591182



Gorgeous color...love love love it.


----------



## ZSP

couchette said:


> Hope I'm posting this right here is my old Legacy Molly.  I know, super simple but I one of my favs.



I always wanted a Molly and never got one.  Yours is beautiful.


----------



## couchette

SEWDimples said:


> Cute! I love bags  with silver hardware.


thank you! have to say the Molly has held up amazingly well for an older purse.


----------



## Wendyann7

soonergirl said:


> Yummy butterscotch.
> 
> View attachment 3591182



I am expecting this beauty in the mail on Thursday!![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## couchette

soonergirl said:


> Yummy butterscotch.
> 
> View attachment 3591182


omg love this purse! which one is this? 
  Is that a turnlock? huge fan of the turnlock style


----------



## faintlymacabre

You're going to be seeing a lot of this bag, as I don't have much variety on the Coach front!

Rogue 36 and Moto Boots!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Kidclarke said:


> Carrying my rogue packed to the brim for the first day of school today. The Rexy and Mickey will make it a bit less stressful....I hope. [emoji38]
> View attachment 3591394
> View attachment 3591395


I love this colour combo, and the slouch!


----------



## MDT

faintlymacabre said:


> You're going to be seeing a lot of this bag, as I don't have much variety on the Coach front!
> 
> Rogue 36 and Moto Boots!
> 
> View attachment 3592139



Loving this whole ensemble!


----------



## faintlymacabre

MDT said:


> Loving this whole ensemble!



Thank you.    I'm wearing these boots to death too!  Definitely not my last Coach footwear purchase.  I'm so impressed by the quality.


----------



## couchette

Love both! please share where you got those awesome moto boots-Coach?? 
oh, read your post you got them at Coach lol


----------



## faintlymacabre

couchette said:


> Love both! please share where you got those awesome moto boots-Coach??
> oh, read your post you got them at Coach lol


Yeah! They were 50% during the winter sale. Some might still be floating around at stores... I know mine still has a pair in size 5. It might be worth calling around!


----------



## couchette

thank you! wow $259 is a great price darn out of stock on almost all sizes except 7.    I like them because they are unique, and love the clunky/sturdier heel.


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> Yeah! They were 50% during the winter sale. Some might still be floating around at stores... I know mine still has a pair in size 5. It might be worth calling around!


Very cool! Do they run true to size,  small, large?


----------



## Geogirl

faintlymacabre said:


> You're going to be seeing a lot of this bag, as I don't have much variety on the Coach front!
> 
> Rogue 36 and Moto Boots!
> 
> View attachment 3592139


I was debating on those boots, but didn't pull the trigger. They look fantastic on you! Would you say they run narrow? Usually my issue with Coach footwear.


----------



## Oli2259

The one I had today with me!


----------



## Geogirl

Off to file tax returns, carrying this pretty drifter for the first time. While I love the floral, I was unsure of the snake embossing as it's not my style.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Geogirl said:


> I was debating on those boots, but didn't pull the trigger. They look fantastic on you! Would you say they run narrow? Usually my issue with Coach footwear.


They are definitely not narrow. [emoji4] My feet are on the wider side, and these fit comfortably. Lengthwise, I would day they are TTS to a touch long, but you wouldn't necessarily need to size down.


----------



## Geogirl

faintlymacabre said:


> They are definitely not narrow. [emoji4] My feet are on the wider side, and these fit comfortably. Lengthwise, I would day they are TTS to a touch long, but you wouldn't necessarily need to size down.


Now I'm regretting not getting them when they were in my size and on sale! I'll live vicariously through you


----------



## Wendyann7

Oli2259 said:


> The one I had today with me!


Love this bag and Rexy combo!!  Twins on both!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> Very cool! Do they run true to size,  small, large?


Ack, not sure how I missed this. They are TTS to a touch large in length. Plenty of width!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

it's been awhile...brought this one to the office today


----------



## Iamminda

My Tabac Saddle Bag today.  The beauty of "speed dating" my bags is that I rediscover -- and re-appreciate -- bags in my closet.


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

Carrying this beauty today


----------



## Sarah03

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3592985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's been awhile...brought this one to the office today


Ohhh how I love the Madison bags. Great choice!


Iamminda said:


> My Tabac Saddle Bag today.  The beauty of "speed dating" my bags is that I rediscover -- and re-appreciate -- bags in my closet.


A classic beauty! 


ItzBellaDuh said:


> Carrying this beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593244


Love this!


----------



## whateve

Cornflower Madison Hailey


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks Sarah 



Sarah03 said:


> A classic beauty!



This is quite beautiful especially with the flower fob.  Is it kinda periwinkle irl?   



whateve said:


> View attachment 3593491
> 
> Cornflower Madison Hailey


----------



## MKB0925

whateve said:


> View attachment 3593491
> 
> Cornflower Madison Hailey



Beautiful...I forgot how much I like hailey.


----------



## whateve

Thank you! Yes, it's periwinkle, which is probably my favorite color. I always forget that it is patent, so I can carry it in the rain.



Iamminda said:


> This is quite beautiful especially with the flower fob.  Is it kinda periwinkle irl?





MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful...I forgot how much I like hailey.


----------



## ledobe

katev said:


> I've just returned from 8 days in Honolulu and it was very lovely, but I was there for my job and didn't have much time to enjoy the beautiful island of Oahu. Although I did find a little time to look around and enjoy myself!
> 
> When I was packing to leave I really had a hard time picking a bag. I have a lot of summery bags that are perfect for tropical islands and I really wanted to take at least one of them with me. But I was traveling on business, attending conferences, and meeting with serious people so I needed something a little more sober than my sequined Audrey canvas fish tote! I finally decided to take one of my oldest and favorite summer bags, my Bonnie straw convertible foldover tote 13400 sv ca and it was perfect. It was large and roomy but comfortable, lightweight and summery without being frivolous. I decorated her with my shells fob 92910 SV MC and that worked well.
> 
> So now I am back home in the cold Midwestern winter and I will have to put her away again until the summer comes for real - but at least I had the chance to enjoy the sun and a favorite beachy bag for a little while!
> 
> View attachment 3588576
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588577
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588582



Love that. I have the similar all leather version Bonnie that I hadn't carried in awhile that I was thinking about the other day. Will wait till spring, but can't believe I forgot about her last year. Its a great style. 

Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> My Tabac Saddle Bag today.  The beauty of "speed dating" my bags is that I rediscover -- and re-appreciate -- bags in my closet.



Love this! [emoji173]


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 3593491
> 
> Cornflower Madison Hailey



How cute and springy!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this! [emoji173]


Thanks BBG


----------



## musiclover

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3592985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's been awhile...brought this one to the office today



I can never see enough Madison handbags!  Simply beautiful!


----------



## musiclover

ItzBellaDuh said:


> Carrying this beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593244



How gorgeous is this?  Love the cupcake as well.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> View attachment 3593491
> 
> Cornflower Madison Hailey



I am in Madison leather heaven!  What a beautiful colour.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> View attachment 3593491
> 
> Cornflower Madison Hailey



This is very pretty!


----------



## couchette

whateve said:


> View attachment 3593491
> 
> Cornflower Madison Hailey


Keep hoping Coach will make something similar to the Madison Hailey.  I love that color so beautiful❤️❤️


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> View attachment 3593491
> 
> Cornflower Madison Hailey



That color is gorgeous! And the flower fob looks like it was made for it. Do you know the style number for that fob? I have a darker blue flower fob that is similar but not the same, mine is 92686 SV TU. Your fob might go well with my warm gray borough.


----------



## Suzanne B.

katev said:


> That color is gorgeous! And the flower fob looks like it was made for it. Do you know the style number for that fob? I have a darker blue flower fob that is similar but not the same, mine is 92686 SV TU. Your fob might go well with my warm gray borough.


That would be a Daphne Enamel Flower Charm 92481 SV/LL....and whateve has done some great pairings of fobs with her bags.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> That color is gorgeous! And the flower fob looks like it was made for it. Do you know the style number for that fob? I have a darker blue flower fob that is similar but not the same, mine is 92686 SV TU. Your fob might go well with my warm gray borough.


Thank you! I have several fobs that go great with the cornflower color.
I love yours! I wish I had it and her yellow sister. There is also a three flower Daphne but it has gold hardware.


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> I was probably the first person in the US to buy this purse! I stayed up and bought as soon as it appeared on Coach.com. (Then, of course, it made it to the outlet!) I can fit quite a bit inside, pretty much everything I usually carry - full sized wallet, card case, phone, cosmetic case, coin purse, sunglasses, keys. The only problem is the shape. If you have anything long, like a full sized wallet, you have to either put it lengthwise, which makes it difficult to fit the rest of your stuff or you have to make a layer of stuff on the bottom before you put in the wallet. If the wallet lays too close to the bottom of the purse, it makes it bulge out weirdly there, like a snake that has just eaten. (Sorry for the visual!) If I had a compact wallet, I wouldn't have this problem but I don't want to change wallets.
> 
> What a cute present for your niece. Very collectable. She'll cherish it when she is older.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the Uggs. I've had the same color problem with gray. I've wanted a pair of gray Uggs forever, but they always end up being kind of a taupe color instead of a true gray. I've had something in my cart at Ugg.com for awhile but I can't bring myself to buy. I guess I don't really want them. They are chestnut. Surprisingly, I don't have that color yet. I just don't know if I would actually use it. I wear my black ones the most.




Haha, that visual was funny. 

I'm surprised you never owned Chestnut color Uggs -- it seems like way back it was one of the few options.  I do have the gray tall Cardies (the braided wool exterior), which are genuinely gray.  But Taupe is definitely not a substitute for Gray!

Since I returned the unlined Silver booties I did get the unlined Opal Fire suede instead (they're the breathable mesh type).  I've worn them already and I love them -- i like the unlined style -- as you can guess, they are not as structured as the lined ones so they kind of slouch -- but I like that.  LMK if you want to see the pics.

Sorry about the delayed reply here.


----------



## Oli2259

A cold day calls for a hot bag


----------



## daisyorange

whateve said:


> View attachment 3593491
> 
> Cornflower Madison Hailey


Wow! You have such great taste. I have the same bag but it is a bit faded as it is my most used bag. Love the color and how light weight it is to carry. I wish coach would bring this style back again. I want them in pale pink and light yellow 
Whateve, you must be very proud of your collection. I particularly like your sunflower duffle, your Willis and I know you have a beautiful blue and white bag but can't remember what it was. Some day I hope to see your entire collection and drool


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> Thank you! I have several fobs that go great with the cornflower color.
> I love yours! I wish I had it and her yellow sister. There is also a three flower Daphne but it has gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594219


I wish I had known you wanted the yellow one, there's been two nwot's ones on ebay recently that went for $39. And don't forget, there's also a white one in the collection too.


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> Haha, that visual was funny.
> 
> I'm surprised you never owned Chestnut color Uggs -- it seems like way back it was one of the few options.  I do have the gray tall Cardies (the braided wool exterior), which are genuinely gray.  But Taupe is definitely not a substitute for Gray!
> 
> Since I returned the unlined Silver booties I did get the unlined Opal Fire suede instead (they're the breathable mesh type).  I've worn them already and I love them -- i like the unlined style -- as you can guess, they are not as structured as the lined ones so they kind of slouch -- but I like that.  LMK if you want to see the pics.
> 
> Sorry about the delayed reply here.


I have owned Chestnut Uggs in the past, actually many pairs when that was all you could get, but I wore them all to death. Uggs just lowered the price on the chestnut Uggs I had in my shopping cart so they are on their way to me. This is the one: http://www.ugg.com/lilou/888855292630.html

I think I might have a bit of an Uggs obsession too!

These are my gray Cardies: https://www.thewalkingcompany.com/u...RsaGhmDIs0m2S6t1HZFrjIguVWyniCVzmPxoCl_7w_wcB
I like them but they are a little too big in the heel for me.

What I really need is a comfortable boot I can wear in the rain, especially now that we are getting more rain than usual.

These are your new boots? http://www.ugg.com/women-boots-clas...?dwvar_1016852_color=MRI#q=opal&start=3&cgid=
They look very cute. I haven't had any minis in a long time. What do you wear them with?


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> I wish I had known you wanted the yellow one, there's been two nwot's ones on ebay recently that went for $39. And don't forget, there's also a white one in the collection too.


I was watching that yellow one but the seller bids on her own auctions so I'd rather buy from someone else.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> That color is gorgeous! And the flower fob looks like it was made for it. Do you know the style number for that fob? I have a darker blue flower fob that is similar but not the same, mine is 92686 SV TU. Your fob might go well with my warm gray borough.




Opps! I had the number wrong, my blue flower charm is 92685, but it is also a Daphne fob.


----------



## SEWDimples

Oli2259 said:


> The one I had today with me!


Love Rogue and this is a great color.



Geogirl said:


> Off to file tax returns, carrying this pretty drifter for the first time. While I love the floral, I was unsure of the snake embossing as it's not my style.


Beautiful!



Iamminda said:


> My Tabac Saddle Bag today.  The beauty of "speed dating" my bags is that I rediscover -- and re-appreciate -- bags in my closet.


Bag twins! Great classic bag.



ItzBellaDuh said:


> Carrying this beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593244


Bag twins! I need to pull this out of my closet and use it.



whateve said:


> View attachment 3593491
> 
> Cornflower Madison Hailey


Beautiful color!


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Bag twins! Great classic bag.
> !



Thanks bag twin


----------



## cousinbull

Look at this cute little thing I found today! Not carrying it at the moment, but maybe this spring..or a b day present for my daughter.definitely can't put too much in here.


----------



## cousinbull

What do you mean by "speed dating".. I store mine where I can't see them.that way it's like, hello beautiful when I pull them out months later[emoji4]


----------



## LL777

Her first outing


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> Her first outing


So pretty! 
Is this regular size or 24 Dinky?


----------



## LL777

SEWDimples said:


> So pretty!
> Is this regular size or 24 Dinky?


Thanks, it's the regular.


----------



## ZSP

LL777 said:


> Her first outing



Love your Dinky...and I spy Superbowl snacks/food makings in your shopping cart!  Go Pats!


----------



## Oli2259

My go to WEEKEND bag .


----------



## CoachCruiser

Breaking out my Racing Green Nomad after far too long. It needs a good moisturizing treatment since this leather seems drier than others, but I love the color and how comfy it is.


----------



## MKB0925

Black Sullivan Hobo


----------



## CoachCruiser

MKB0925 said:


> Black Sullivan Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595826


Pebbly loveliness!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Oli2259 said:


> My go to WEEKEND bag .



So CUTE!!



CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 3595776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking out my Racing Green Nomad after far too long. It needs a good moisturizing treatment since this leather seems drier than others, but I love the color and how comfy it is.



Very nice and loving the robot!



MKB0925 said:


> Black Sullivan Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595826



Some yummy pebbled leather! [emoji173]


----------



## SEWDimples

MKB0925 said:


> Black Sullivan Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595826


I love pebbled leather!


----------



## katev

I love the green color of this bag but I already have 2 green colored hobo bags and so I have been resisting temptation. I know what you mean that the leather seems drier and the need for moisturizer. My carmine nomad is the same.

I have a quick maintenance program I use before putting bags into their dustbags for storage for awhile. I do want to take care of my bags but I don't want to spend a lot of time and mess working on them. I keep packets of Lexol leather cleaner and conditioner towelettes on hand (they are packaged like baby wipes). And Lexol is a light-weight conditioner that works well with most leathers.

First I wipe the bag down with the cleaner, let it dry, and then wipe it with the conditioner and let it dry. Then I gently rub the hardware with a soft, dry cloth, stuff the bag with tissue and put it in the dust bag for storage. If the bag is patent leather I just wipe it down with a soft, damp cloth and let it dry.

Anyway, that system is pretty easy and it works for me and I find that my Nomad feels dry and needs attention more frequently than some other bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> I love the green color of this bag but I already have 2 green colored hobo bags and so I have been resisting temptation. I know what you mean that the leather seems drier and the need for moisturizer. My carmine nomad is the same.
> 
> I have a quick maintenance program I use before putting bags into their dustbags for storage for awhile. I do want to take care of my bags but I don't want to spend a lot of time and mess working on them. I keep packets of Lexol leather cleaner and conditioner towelettes on hand (they are packaged like baby wipes). And Lexol is a light-weight conditioner that works well with most leathers.
> 
> First I wipe the bag down with the cleaner, let it dry, and then wipe it with the conditioner and let it dry. Then I gently rub the hardware with a soft, dry cloth, stuff the bag with tissue and put it in the dust bag for storage. If the bag is patent leather I just wipe it down with a soft, damp cloth and let it dry.
> 
> Anyway, that system is pretty easy and it works for me and I find that my Nomad feels dry and needs attention more frequently than some other bags.


Thanks for the tips katev. I will have to try them. I have three nomads and they all feel much drier than any of my other Coach bags.


----------



## CoachCruiser

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the tips katev. I will have to try them. I have three nomads and they all feel much drier than any of my other Coach bags.





SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the tips katev. I will have to try them. I have three nomads and they all feel much drier than any of my other Coach bags.


One more try after a Coach Moisturizing session:


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Black Sullivan Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595826



Love this Sullivan!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Willis on a freshly snowed day...


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Willis on a freshly snowed day...


Oh I love the classic Willis -- gorgeous British tan.  Also like what you are wearing -- all of it .


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Oh I love the classic Willis -- gorgeous British tan.  Also like what you are wearing -- all of it .



Thank you Iamminda[emoji170][emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Willis on a freshly snowed day...



Love this bag and so cute! Looks great on you! [emoji3]


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bag and so cute! Looks great on you! [emoji3]



Thank you BBG[emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

frivofrugalista said:


> Willis on a freshly snowed day...


Great color. Love the Willis bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

SEWDimples said:


> Great color. Love the Willis bag!



Thanks![emoji170]


----------



## Deleted member 527163

MKB0925 said:


> Black Sullivan Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595826


Love your bag.....looks just yummy!! Hehe. Does it sit nicely on your shoulder? Heavy?
Black is my all time favorite.....because I don't buy a lot of bags...the ones I do buy must be practical...and black just goes with everything. So instead of having different color bags...I have all black bags in different sizes. Clutch, small, medium and large (hobos and satchel mostly). I also like to change handles, straps & charms on my bags so they are more one of a kind.
Your lovely bag is just perfect. [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

Brenda_Reid said:


> Love your bag.....looks just yummy!! Hehe. Does it sit nicely on your shoulder? Heavy?
> Black is my all time favorite.....because I don't buy a lot of bags...the ones I do buy must be practical...and black just goes with everything. So instead of having different color bags...I have all black bags in different sizes. Clutch, small, medium and large (hobos and satchel mostly). I also like to change handles, straps & charms on my bags so they are more one of a kind.
> Your lovely bag is just perfect. [emoji4]



Thanks! No she is not heavy at all and stays on my shoulder fine... no slipping.


----------



## aundria17

Don't use this beauty enough.


----------



## frivofrugalista

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3596714
> 
> Don't use this beauty enough.



Stunning! Haven't used my tearose dinky in ages...


----------



## Icecaramellatte

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3596714
> 
> Don't use this beauty enough.



Beyond Gorgeous!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I love the green color of this bag but I already have 2 green colored hobo bags and so I have been resisting temptation. I know what you mean that the leather seems drier and the need for moisturizer. My carmine nomad is the same.
> 
> I have a quick maintenance program I use before putting bags into their dustbags for storage for awhile. I do want to take care of my bags but I don't want to spend a lot of time and mess working on them. I keep packets of Lexol leather cleaner and conditioner towelettes on hand (they are packaged like baby wipes). And Lexol is a light-weight conditioner that works well with most leathers.
> 
> First I wipe the bag down with the cleaner, let it dry, and then wipe it with the conditioner and let it dry. Then I gently rub the hardware with a soft, dry cloth, stuff the bag with tissue and put it in the dust bag for storage. If the bag is patent leather I just wipe it down with a soft, damp cloth and let it dry.
> 
> Anyway, that system is pretty easy and it works for me and I find that my Nomad feels dry and needs attention more frequently than some other bags.



I use the Lexol products (as liquid I pour into small spray bottles) as well with great results. But I've never seen them in towelette form.  My cobbler doesn't sell those. Where do you purchase yours, katev?


----------



## musiclover

frivofrugalista said:


> Willis on a freshly snowed day...



Beautiful handbag...you can really see the quality leather. We're twins on your lovely scarf!  I'm going to take mine out to wear later this week.


----------



## K.E.W.

musiclover said:


> Beautiful handbag...you can really see the quality leather. We're twins on your lovely scarf!  I'm going to take mine out to wear later this week.




I'm a twin on the scarf too -- mine is the more orange version, love it!  
Congrats on the bag!


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> I use the Lexol products (as liquid I pour into small spray bottles) as well with great results. But I've never seen them in towelette form.  My cobbler doesn't sell those. Where do you purchase yours, katev?



I usually buy them online from Amazon, but I have also seen them at a local equestrian riding shop - more expensive but convenient. You might also check an auto supply store to care for leather car seats.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I usually buy them online from Amazon, but I have also seen them at a local equestrian riding shop - more expensive but convenient. You might also check an auto supply store to care for leather car seats.



Thank you for the information, katev!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mickey ahead of the freezing rain...


----------



## LL777

My new rogue


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> My new rogue


I think I had heart palpitations!


----------



## MDT

LL777 said:


> My new rogue



This is gorgeous. Is some of the hardware copper?


----------



## LL777

Hobbsy said:


> I think I had heart palpitations!


Thanks . I just learned a new word  palpitation


----------



## LL777

I thi


MDT said:


> This is gorgeous. Is some of the hardware copper?


i think it's called brushed pewter


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I think I had heart palpitations!




Now now, we don't want you to  !!


----------



## K.E.W.

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3596714
> 
> Don't use this beauty enough.




I like how the turnlock is in the middle of one of the petals!

What a work of art!!


----------



## Iamminda

Super cute!  Stay warm and dry . 



frivofrugalista said:


> Mickey ahead of the freezing rain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597937



Stunning bag!


LL777 said:


> My new rogue


----------



## K.E.W.

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 3595776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking out my Racing Green Nomad after far too long. It needs a good moisturizing treatment since this leather seems drier than others, but I love the color and how comfy it is.



Green diamond Nomad twins!


----------



## K.E.W.

LL777 said:


> My new rogue




Lovely!!  Your blue car seat makes a nice backdrop color.

Congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Super cute!  Stay warm and dry .
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning bag!



Thanks, I'll try!


----------



## Glttglam

frivofrugalista said:


> Mickey ahead of the freezing rain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597937


Beautiful[emoji2]


----------



## Glttglam

LL777 said:


> My new rogue


Gorgeous [emoji2]


----------



## Teagaggle

Went Rogue today


----------



## Icecaramellatte

LL777 said:


> My new rogue



So gorgeous!  I need to see this one in person.  Now I'm torn between this one and the chalk.  Is this one on the floor yet?


----------



## LL777

Icecaramellatte said:


> So gorgeous!  I need to see this one in person.  Now I'm torn between this one and the chalk.  Is this one on the floor yet?


Thank you. No, it will be released sometime in March. This color is so warm and neutral. I like the lining color too


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> Mickey ahead of the freezing rain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597937



Awwww how cute! [emoji173]


----------



## BeachBagGal

LL777 said:


> My new rogue



What a beauty! [emoji173]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Went Rogue today
> View attachment 3598355



So yummy and feathers look cute!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

LL777 said:


> Thank you. No, it will be released sometime in March. This color is so warm and neutral. I like the lining color too



Thanks for the info!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BeachBagGal said:


> Awwww how cute! [emoji173]



Thanks![emoji170]


----------



## Purse FanGirl

LL777 said:


> My new rogue



Gorgeous! That pop of burgundy...Wow!


----------



## roses5682

My travel companion


----------



## ledobe

LL777 said:


> My new rogue



Yowza what a beauty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

roses5682 said:


> My travel companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598638



Love your Dinky! [emoji173]


----------



## tlo

Willow Mercer. Love this bag.


----------



## popartist

tlo said:


> Willow Mercer. Love this bag.



We were almost bag twins today because I have a work reception tonight and was going to carry it, but with the ominous weather forecast for tomorrow I switched back to my Turnlock Tie rucksack so I could bring work home in case tomorrow is a snow day.  I love my Willow Mercer a lot too.


----------



## cousinbull

I. LOVE. IT!!


----------



## cousinbull

cousinbull said:


> I. LOVE. IT!!


It's such a beautiful color!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Willow Mercer. Love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3599189


Beautiful bag


----------



## Sarah03

Platinum Woven Laila


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3589326
> 
> 
> Star Studded Rogue and Rexy friend. [emoji7]



That is Gorgeous! So much for ban island [emoji56]


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3599526
> 
> Platinum Woven Laila



Ahhh...Kristins! Love that line.


----------



## tlo

popartist said:


> We were almost bag twins today because I have a work reception tonight and was going to carry it, but with the ominous weather forecast for tomorrow I switched back to my Turnlock Tie rucksack so I could bring work home in case tomorrow is a snow day.  I love my Willow Mercer a lot too.



Sorry you didn't get to carry yours due to possible weather and I hope it won't be too bad!!!!  Mercer is such a pretty bag and so light weight!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag



Thank you Iamminda!


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3599526
> 
> Platinum Woven Laila



Gorgeous Laila!!  I have a pinnacle Laila.  I need to get her out and show her some love!!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Loving it this Wednesday!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Absolutely awful weather, so carrying my trusty old MFF coach. I got it when I was a teenager, don't remember how long ago or its style name! But I love the color and the style is timeless


----------



## faintlymacabre

Always this bag. It's bumped my trusty Neverfulls completely off my radar... I also keep picking it up just to touch and stare at when I have a spare moment. I think I'm getting a bit too obsessed! 

Rogue 36


----------



## LL777

faintlymacabre said:


> Always this bag. It's bumped my trusty Neverfulls completely off my radar... I also keep picking it up just to touch and stare at when I have a spare moment. I think I'm getting a bit too obsessed!
> 
> Rogue 36
> 
> View attachment 3600489


The bag looks great on you!


----------



## popartist

In most of the day due to a snow storm but after it cleared I did run out for a little bit in the neighborhood, since it wasn't long or far my 75th Anniversary Striped Penny Crossbody did the trick.


----------



## ledobe

Cheating with a random D2 Italy bag I got on sale. Cute, decent quality but not Coach quality


----------



## alansgail

Just got this beauty in the mail today......it's love for sure, so stinking cute! The small Bleecker Toaster bag.


----------



## coach943

Carrying my new-to-me Shearling Gallery Tote today.  I picked it up super-cheap on eBay awhile ago and am just now getting around to carrying it before winter goes poof here.


----------



## ledobe

coach943 said:


> Carrying my new-to-me Shearling Gallery Tote today.  I picked it up super-cheap on eBay awhile ago and am just now getting around to carrying it before winter goes poof here.
> 
> View attachment 3601284



Nice-I'm always looking at that bag when it comes up for a good price.  There are some pix of, if I remember correctly, Carmen Electra, carrying it in the Celebs & Coach thread around the time it came out.


----------



## Mortuary Maven

My Rogue is making my messy car look good today!


----------



## Sarah03

Mortuary Maven said:


> My Rogue is making my messy car look good today!



Love this!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Mortuary Maven said:


> My Rogue is making my messy car look good today!



Awesome!

Do you have something dangling off your hangtag?  What is it?  I'm curious because we have very similar tastes...


----------



## coach943

ledobe said:


> Nice-I'm always looking at that bag when it comes up for a good price.  There are some pix of, if I remember correctly, Carmen Electra, carrying it in the Celebs & Coach thread around the time it came out.


Those pictures made me want it more!  I really like the leather.  It was made in Turkey.  I put a coat of Blackrocks on it, and it did great.


----------



## soonergirl

90 degree day in February? Bring out the flowers!


----------



## tlo

soonergirl said:


> 90 degree day in February? Bring out the flowers!
> 
> View attachment 3602346



Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> 90 degree day in February? Bring out the flowers!
> 
> View attachment 3602346



How CUTE! Is this Cerise?


----------



## soonergirl

BeachBagGal said:


> How CUTE! Is this Cerise?



It's dahlia [emoji846]


----------



## Phiomega

Coach Black floral messenger bag from late 2015... I am loving the classic shape with dark floral touch!


----------



## ZSP

Phiomega said:


> Coach Black floral messenger bag from late 2015... I am loving the classic shape with dark floral touch!
> View attachment 3603069



One of my favorite floral patterns.  Love it!


----------



## Phiomega

ZSP said:


> One of my favorite floral patterns.  Love it!



Yes indeed! I love this pattern a lot too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Phiomega said:


> Coach Black floral messenger bag from late 2015... I am loving the classic shape with dark floral touch!
> View attachment 3603069



What a cutie! Always thought this pattern was so nice.


----------



## Laurie Lou

It's not exactly feeling like winter here in Ohio, so this  bright pretty one is coming with me to run some errands!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3603324
> 
> 
> It's not exactly feeling like winter here in Ohio, so this  bright pretty one is coming with me to run some errands!



Soooo pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## miloanddestinywannaknow

greenpixie said:


> Continued from here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-857909.html#post26326492
> 
> Which Coach bag are you carrying today?


my friend has a coach bag which has patch work look all over it with the number NoAo.5U-82 personally ithink it is fake but i want a professionals opinion


----------



## wintotty

This pretty at Disney World


----------



## BeachBagGal

wintotty said:


> This pretty at Disney World



What a beauty! [emoji173]. I'm loving all these tea rose bags!


----------



## whateve

miloanddestinywannaknow said:


> my friend has a coach bag which has patch work look all over it with the number NoAo.5U-82 personally ithink it is fake but i want a professionals opinion


If you copied the number down correctly, it is fake. However, to be certain, we need pictures of the bag and the creed. Post in the Authenticate this Coach thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/
The first post tells what we need.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Tea rose saddle with Oil Slick Rexy hanging out.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Purse FanGirl said:


> Tea rose saddle with Oil Slick Rexy hanging out.
> 
> View attachment 3603626



Such a pretty combo! [emoji173]


----------



## Iamminda

Wow, all these tea rose beauties today!!  Absolutely gorgeous ladies!



Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3603324
> 
> 
> It's not exactly feeling like winter here in Ohio, so this  bright pretty one is coming with me to run some errands!





wintotty said:


> This pretty at Disney World





Purse FanGirl said:


> Tea rose saddle with Oil Slick Rexy hanging out.
> 
> View attachment 3603626


----------



## pbnjam

I never liked the strap on my Bennet satchel. So I have been looking for a replacement strap and found this cute Kate Spade one. Hope it's not too busy looking. I like the width of this strap becus it is not too thin and not to wide. Seems very proportional to this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> I never liked the strap on my Bennet satchel. So I have been looking for a replacement strap and found this cute Kate Spade one. Hope it's not too busy looking. I like the width of this strap becus it is not too thin and not to wide. Seems very proportional to this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3603760
> 
> View attachment 3603761



Cute strap!  Love the black/white look.


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Cute strap!  Love the black/white look.


Thank you! Sometimes I switch up the charm with a white flower one. Still keeping with the black and white.


----------



## whateve

Guess what I'm ready for?


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Guess what I'm ready for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604156



Well isn't that cute! [emoji173]


----------



## COACH ADDICT

MY COACH Hampton Lindsey Shopper.. With matching Wristlet....  I love this set


----------



## katev

COACH ADDICT said:


> View attachment 3604315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY COACH Hampton Lindsey Shopper.. With matching Wristlet....  I love this set



Gorgeous! What color is your set, is that "Pond"?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

katev said:


> Gorgeous! What color is your set, is that "Pond"?


I Believe so... It is gray and I think that is considered Pond..


----------



## MKB0925

COACH ADDICT said:


> View attachment 3604315
> 
> 
> MY COACH Hampton Lindsey Shopper.. With matching Wristlet....  I love this set



Gorgeous set! [emoji7]


----------



## tlo

Purse FanGirl said:


> Tea rose saddle with Oil Slick Rexy hanging out.
> 
> View attachment 3603626



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LL777

Love this girl❤️❤️


----------



## Teagaggle

LL777 said:


> Love this girl❤️❤️


Your bag haunts my dreams...I lust after it, checking ebay daily...please oh please let me find my way to one!


----------



## Iamminda

LL777 said:


> Love this girl❤️❤️


What a beautiful girl!


----------



## LL777

Teagaggle said:


> Your bag haunts my dreams...I lust after it, checking ebay daily...please oh please let me find my way to one!


I'll let you know if I see one . The bag has very delicious smell. Sometimes I go to my closet, grab the bag and put my nose in the bag and smell it. I'm crazy I know.


----------



## SEWDimples

Purse FanGirl said:


> Tea rose saddle with Oil Slick Rexy hanging out.
> 
> View attachment 3603626



Love this bag. I'm thinking about getting one.



whateve said:


> Guess what I'm ready for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604156



Great color and style.



COACH ADDICT said:


> View attachment 3604315
> 
> 
> MY COACH Hampton Lindsey Shopper.. With matching Wristlet....  I love this set



Love it. I have one as well, not sure if it is the same color.


----------



## preppyboy8671

faintlymacabre said:


> Always this bag. It's bumped my trusty Neverfulls completely off my radar... I also keep picking it up just to touch and stare at when I have a spare moment. I think I'm getting a bit too obsessed!
> 
> Rogue 36
> 
> View attachment 3600489


LOVE IT. I wish they made the Roque in a larger size (mans size)


----------



## katev

Most of my bags are Coach so I rarely cheat, but today I am carrying some of my non-Coach favorites; an olive green suede and croc-embossed Furla hobo with my Marc Jacobs "So Cool" clutch in plum. Both items were Made in Italy. I want to make sure that I carry all of my winter bags before the season ends.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous set! [emoji7]


Thank you... I love that bag...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

katev said:


> Most of my bags are Coach so I rarely cheat, but today I am carrying some of my non-Coach favorites; an olive green suede and croc-embossed Furla hobo with my Marc Jacobs "So Cool" clutch in plum. Both items were Made in Italy. I want to make sure that I carry all of my winter bags before the season ends.


WOW This bag is STUNNING....


----------



## pbnjam

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## faintlymacabre

preppyboy8671 said:


> LOVE IT. I wish they made the Roque in a larger size (mans size)


I've seen lots of pics of guys with the 36! I think they pull it off quite well. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BKJb8QQh9qd/

I like the "guitar strap" he put on it... 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMzCzvqhQDq/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BP4_LGkgIev/


----------



## katev

COACH ADDICT said:


> WOW This bag is STUNNING....



Thank you! I really love my olive green suede and croc Furla. I also have a green Kristen hobo but I hardly ever carry it. Whenever I want to carry a green, winter bag I always find myself reaching for my beloved Furla.

The funny thing is that this bag is my all-time best bargain ever! I had never even heard of Furla when I saw it at the thrift store marked $15 but I recognized style and quality even though I was unfamiliar with the brand. The bag was brand new and still had the plastic cling protector on the brass plate and the long strap coiled up inside. I had it authenticated here on TPF and learned that Furla bags from that line had originally sold for $400 to $600 in the US.

Shortly after that I found my other greatest ever score, the plum Marc Jacobs wallet for $8 at the thrift store - also brand new with the tissue and cardboard inside - and it had originally sold for $395.

It makes me smile to carry these 2 bargain items together, they have become some of my favorite accessories and I would have loved them regardless of whether they had cost a lot or a little.

Later I found a large "lock and key" brass Furla charm on Etsy that cost $30 shipped from Italy to decorate the bag, see pic below - a good choice for Valentine's Day, now that I think of it.

And much to my surprise, one day I came across a large Furla dustbag at the Salvation Army store for $2 - so I took it home and washed it and now use it to store my "bargain bag"!

So the entire ensemble only cost a total of $55, but it is as precious to me as my most expensive bags and accessories.

Gee, I haven't been going to the Thrift Stores for awhile because I was buying too much stuff, but maybe I should try to get back there soon!


----------



## Hobbsy

pbnjam said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> View attachment 3605521


So pretty and that charm is perfect on that bag, so cute!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> View attachment 3605521


Perfect bag for Valentine's Day!  Love the charm too.


----------



## Iamminda

katev said:


> Most of my bags are Coach so I rarely cheat, but today I am carrying some of my non-Coach favorites; an olive green suede and croc-embossed Furla hobo with my Marc Jacobs "So Cool" clutch in plum. Both items were Made in Italy. I want to make sure that I carry all of my winter bags before the season ends.



What a beautiful bag and so cool clutch!   And at unbelievable prices -- lucky you


----------



## COACH ADDICT

"The funny thing is that this bag is my all-time best bargain ever! I had never even heard of Furla when I saw it at the thrift store marked $15 but I recognized style and quality even though I was unfamiliar with the brand. The bag was brand new and still had the plastic cling protector on the brass plate and the long strap coiled up inside. I had it authenticated here on TPF and learned that Furla bags from that line had originally sold for $400 to $600 in the US.

Shortly after that I found my other greatest ever score, the plum Marc Jacobs wallet for $8 at the thrift store - also brand new with the tissue and cardboard inside - and it had originally sold for $395."


Ok wow on all of that ....


----------



## Iamminda

Black Cherry Nomad today.  (I am still searching for the perfect red Coach bag.  Maybe by next Valentines Day.)


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Black Cherry Nomad today.  (I am still searching for the perfect red Coach bag.  Maybe by next Valentines Day.)



It's gorgeous!!  I have it too and it's still my favorite Nomad!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Black Cherry Nomad today.  (I am still searching for the perfect red Coach bag.  Maybe by next Valentines Day.)



Love it! I am hoping the True Red Nomad makes it to my outlet soon, it's a perfect red imo[emoji4]


----------



## faintlymacabre

Black Pebbled Borough today, with the silk bandana I bought yesterday! 

This mirror is sooo dirty... (just a random fitting room) so apologies for that!


----------



## alansgail

My new tote, perfect for Valentine's day.......


----------



## alansgail

pbnjam said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> View attachment 3605521



Twins! I just posted mine and am backtracking and saw yours. Love the charm as well!


----------



## pbnjam

Hobbsy said:


> So pretty and that charm is perfect on that bag, so cute!


Thank you Hobbsy! [emoji4]


Iamminda said:


> Perfect bag for Valentine's Day!  Love the charm too.


Thank you Iamminda! [emoji175]


alansgail said:


> Twins! I just posted mine and am backtracking and saw yours. Love the charm as well!


Yay we're twins! Actually I got this bag after seeing yours. [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much twinnie.  And to think I was going to give it up 6 months ago (lol).



tlo said:


> It's gorgeous!!  I have it too and it's still my favorite Nomad!!



Thanks JB. True Red is beautiful -- hope you find one .   



Jaidybug said:


> Love it! I am hoping the True Red Nomad makes it to my outlet soon, it's a perfect red imo[emoji4]


----------



## pbnjam

faintlymacabre said:


> Black Pebbled Borough today, with the silk bandana I bought yesterday!
> 
> This mirror is sooo dirty... (just a random fitting room) so apologies for that!
> 
> View attachment 3605707
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605708


Love the silk bandana on this Borough bag! I sold my oxblood Borough because the long strap didn't work for me. But I wish I held onto it. Just a beautiful bag! 


Iamminda said:


> Black Cherry Nomad today.  (I am still searching for the perfect red Coach bag.  Maybe by next Valentines Day.)


Love black cherry! I must have so many red bags in different shades. This dark red is much more versatile for everyday use. 


katev said:


> Thank you! I really love my olive green suede and croc Furla. I also have a green Kristen hobo but I hardly ever carry it. Whenever I want to carry a green, winter bag I always find myself reaching for my beloved Furla.
> 
> The funny thing is that this bag is my all-time best bargain ever! I had never even heard of Furla when I saw it at the thrift store marked $15 but I recognized style and quality even though I was unfamiliar with the brand. The bag was brand new and still had the plastic cling protector on the brass plate and the long strap coiled up inside. I had it authenticated here on TPF and learned that Furla bags from that line had originally sold for $400 to $600 in the US.
> 
> Shortly after that I found my other greatest ever score, the plum Marc Jacobs wallet for $8 at the thrift store - also brand new with the tissue and cardboard inside - and it had originally sold for $395.
> 
> It makes me smile to carry these 2 bargain items together, they have become some of my favorite accessories and I would have loved them regardless of whether they had cost a lot or a little.
> 
> Later I found a large "lock and key" brass Furla charm on Etsy that cost $30 shipped from Italy to decorate the bag, see pic below - a good choice for Valentine's Day, now that I think of it.
> 
> And much to my surprise, one day I came across a large Furla dustbag at the Salvation Army store for $2 - so I took it home and washed it and now use it to store my "bargain bag"!
> 
> So the entire ensemble only cost a total of $55, but it is as precious to me as my most expensive bags and accessories.
> 
> Gee, I haven't been going to the Thrift Stores for awhile because I was buying too much stuff, but maybe I should try to get back there soon!



Beautiful bag and wallet! The leather and textures look amazing! What a great deal on that charm.


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> Black Pebbled Borough today, with the silk bandana I bought yesterday!
> 
> This mirror is sooo dirty... (just a random fitting room) so apologies for that!
> 
> View attachment 3605707
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605708


Cute! You tied that great! I tried on a Rogue and didn't do so good. Is that the red bandana from Coach?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Hobbsy said:


> Cute! You tied that great! I tried on a Rogue and didn't do so good. Is that the red bandana from Coach?


It is! I might wear it around my neck tomorrow if I can figure out how to make it look decent...


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Black Cherry Nomad today.  (I am still searching for the perfect red Coach bag.  Maybe by next Valentines Day.)


I love this color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Black Cherry Nomad today.  (I am still searching for the perfect red Coach bag.  Maybe by next Valentines Day.)



Such a pretty bag, Iam!


----------



## BeachBagGal

faintlymacabre said:


> Black Pebbled Borough today, with the silk bandana I bought yesterday!
> 
> This mirror is sooo dirty... (just a random fitting room) so apologies for that!
> 
> View attachment 3605707
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605708



Cool scarf and looks great on the Borough!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Black Cherry Nomad today.  (I am still searching for the perfect red Coach bag.  Maybe by next Valentines Day.)



Beautiful!  Love Maroon 5 too!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much you all 



pbnjam said:


> Love black cherry! I must have so many red bags in different shades. This dark red is much more versatile for everyday use.





whateve said:


> I love this color!





BeachBagGal said:


> Such a pretty bag, Iam!





MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful!  Love Maroon 5 too!


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Black Cherry Nomad today.  (I am still searching for the perfect red Coach bag.  Maybe by next Valentines Day.)




I like the star charm on there -- and the CD case is a nice matching prop.

PS. You probably already know this, but just in case not: (screenshot only)


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> I like the star charm on there -- and the CD case is a nice matching prop.
> 
> PS. You probably already know this, but just in case not: (screenshot only)



Thank you K.  And thanks for indulging me with the picture -- yep, I know about this but not until afterwards!!! (not bringing my A game these days, lol).  Appreciate it .


----------



## honybr

So finding this forum has inspired me to switch out my purses more often.  It's also inspired me to buy way more purses than I need but I digress.  This is the purse I'm currently carrying.  I'm pretty sure it's an Edie or the variations of it but I've had it for so long I've forgotten what the exact style was.  I'm sure it was MFF because I couldn't afford anything else until recently.  Lol.


----------



## Winterfell5

Phiomega said:


> Coach Black floral messenger bag from late 2015... I am loving the classic shape with dark floral touch!
> View attachment 3603069


I love this floral pattern.  I have it in the original Market tote, a cosmetic purse, and a wristlet!


----------



## Winterfell5

LL777 said:


> My new rogue


I saw this bag in my Coach boutique yesterday.  STUNNING!!


----------



## LL777

Winterfell5 said:


> I saw this bag in my Coach boutique yesterday.  STUNNING!!


Thank you! I love this style.


----------



## soonergirl

1st gen oxblood [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## faintlymacabre

soonergirl said:


> 1st gen oxblood [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3606631



Delicious.    I'm sad that I missed out on the first-gens because there isn't the same use of textured leather for contrast anymore (without delving into exotics).


----------



## LL777

faintlymacabre said:


> Delicious.    I'm sad that I missed out on the first-gens because there isn't the same use of textured leather for contrast anymore (without delving into exotics).


You still can get a first generation rogue in black on the Saks website. It has old brass hardware and black suede


----------



## faintlymacabre

LL777 said:


> You still can get a first generation rogue in black on the Saks website. It has old brass hardware and black suede



Thanks for the tip!  I don't think I'd go for black though, as I already have a second-gen black and I'm one of the weird ones that does not prefer brass hardware.    I just adore the Oxblood first-gen that soonergirl posted though!


----------



## soonergirl

faintlymacabre said:


> Delicious.    I'm sad that I missed out on the first-gens because there isn't the same use of textured leather for contrast anymore (without delving into exotics).



I know!! I have this and the chalk/black and I keep finding myself stalking resell sites for more 1st gens. They're so lux!


----------



## SEWDimples

soonergirl said:


> I know!! I have this and the chalk/black and I keep finding myself stalking resell sites for more 1st gens. They're so lux!


I agree. I have Black with Gold HW and Chalk/Black with Gunmetal HW and I love them both. I have not purchased another Rogue since then. I'm saving for a Design Your Own Rogue.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Iamminda said:


> Black Cherry Nomad today.  (I am still searching for the perfect red Coach bag.  Maybe by next Valentines Day.)



So elegant....


----------



## COACH ADDICT

COACH-MAGGIE -SAFFRON-14325      This bag is my Coach Passion

Note the lovely COACH  accessories...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

honybr said:


> So finding this forum has inspired me to switch out my purses more often.  It's also inspired me to buy way more purses than I need but I digress.  This is the purse I'm currently carrying.  I'm pretty sure it's an Edie or the variations of it but I've had it for so long I've forgotten what the exact style was.  I'm sure it was MFF because I couldn't afford anything else until recently.  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 3606417


The bag is just lovely and I love the purple trim...   TPF is has lead many of us to purchase many a purse...LOL...


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Brought an older one to the office today:  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Legacy Candace


----------



## MDT

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Brought an older one to the office today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy Candace



I wish I would have been into Coach when the Candace came out. I still see people carrying them here and there and always loved the shape. Yours is gorgeous with the contrasting tassels and hang tag!


----------



## Iamminda

COACH ADDICT said:


> So elegant....


Thanks .  Like your Maggie.


----------



## Iamminda

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Brought an older one to the office today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy Candace



I still think the 2012 Legacy line was an outstanding line (despite the corner wear issue).  This dark grey/fuschia color combo is lovely.


----------



## razl62

Baby Mickie, signature print.


----------



## pursecharm1

1st gen Rogue is out today.


----------



## LL777

I need to stop taking pictures of this beauty while I'm driving


----------



## whateve

It was raining this morning so I moved into this croc Chelsea. It seems waterproof.


----------



## katev

COACH ADDICT said:


> COACH-MAGGIE -SAFFRON-14325      This bag is my Coach Passion Note the lovely COACH  accessories...



That bag is beautiful and the color and leather are gorgeous! I really like your lion fob, I have a lion fob and it is really cute but I think that I like your fob even better!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> It was raining this morning so I moved into this croc Chelsea. It seems waterproof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608076


Love this color!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> It was raining this morning so I moved into this croc Chelsea. It seems waterproof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608076



This color!! [emoji7]


----------



## Minne Bags

katev said:


> That bag is beautiful and the color and leather are gorgeous! I really like your lion fob, I have a lion fob and it is really cute but I think that I like your fob even better!



Twins on the lion fob! It's been my avatar since I joined tPF. [emoji4]


----------



## Glttglam

whateve said:


> It was raining this morning so I moved into this croc Chelsea. It seems waterproof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608076


Gorgeous color with the embossing on the leather[emoji2]


----------



## MKB0925

pursecharm1 said:


> 1st gen Rogue is out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607919



Gorgeous bag... she glistens in the sun..[emoji4]


----------



## faintlymacabre

My new Fog Nomad + black leather tea rose charm. Bonus "Border Rose" silk bandana! I hope I don't look like a stewardess. Haha


----------



## tlo

Errand day with Miss Smooshy!!


----------



## alansgail

Today it's my small Toaster satchel sporting her new Cashin hang tag. Love this little bag so much I found the larger one in Sea Mist and it should be here soon, can't wait!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

MDT said:


> I wish I would have been into Coach when the Candace came out. I still see people carrying them here and there and always loved the shape. Yours is gorgeous with the contrasting tassels and hang tag!





Iamminda said:


> I still think the 2012 Legacy line was an outstanding line (despite the corner wear issue).  This dark grey/fuschia color combo is lovely.




Thank you!!  I also have the ultraviolet Candace.  I loved the Legacy line and bought so much of it!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Chalk Rogue with Cherries [emoji523]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Purse FanGirl said:


> Chalk Rogue with Cherries [emoji523]
> 
> View attachment 3609453



Love this combo! Cherries look so cute on your Rogue. [emoji3]


----------



## MKB0925

Purse FanGirl said:


> Chalk Rogue with Cherries [emoji523]
> 
> View attachment 3609453



Gorgeous and love the cherry [emoji523] fob...looks great!


----------



## elvisfan4life

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this combo! Cherries look so cute on your Rogue. [emoji3]


+1


----------



## elvisfan4life

alansgail said:


> Twins! I just posted mine and am backtracking and saw yours. Love the charm as well!


Both absolutely fabulous love the colour and interior


----------



## soonergirl

Having a little fun today!


----------



## ledobe

alansgail said:


> Today it's my small Toaster satchel sporting her new Cashin hang tag. Love this little bag so much I found the larger one in Sea Mist and it should be here soon, can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608888



Darn it! You just forced me to order that Hangtag from the FOS! it looks cute on your bag!


----------



## alansgail

ledobe said:


> Darn it! You just forced me to order that Hangtag from the FOS! it looks cute on your bag!



You'll love it, I ordered both of them because the quality is sooooo good!


----------



## whateve

ledobe said:


> Darn it! You just forced me to order that Hangtag from the FOS! it looks cute on your bag!


I just got it. It is huge! It looks great on my vintage bags.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Purse FanGirl said:


> Chalk Rogue with Cherries [emoji523]
> 
> View attachment 3609453



How do I get the cherry charm?  I was tempted to get the purple and green rogue 17 for the cherry charm.


----------



## ledobe

Icecaramellatte said:


> How do I get the cherry charm?  I was tempted to get the purple and green rogue 17 for the cherry charm.



I would call your outlet. Its been on the last two online sales but sold out. I grabbed the blue one but I really want the red too!


----------



## ledobe

whateve said:


> I just got it. It is huge! It looks great on my vintage bags.



As you know, I have a couple vintage bags. 



alansgail said:


> You'll love it, I ordered both of them because the quality is sooooo good!



The lighter one was sold out but I did grab the darker one. I saw it on the sale but your picture convinced mw I NEED it.


----------



## alansgail

Agree that these look especially cool on vintage bags....here is my darker one on the vintage Beaumont satchel I got the other day.


----------



## Hobbsy

Purse FanGirl said:


> Chalk Rogue with Cherries [emoji523]
> 
> View attachment 3609453


Adorable!!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this combo! Cherries look so cute on your Rogue. [emoji3]



Thanks to all. One of my favorite Rogues. [emoji7]


----------



## Purse FanGirl

ledobe said:


> I would call your outlet. Its been on the last two online sales but sold out. I grabbed the blue one but I really want the red too!



I ended up buying it from a reseller. This puppy is long gone. There were a few blue ones floating around about a week ago in outlets and a few reds and blues are currently on eBay.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Purse FanGirl said:


> Chalk Rogue with Cherries [emoji523]
> 
> View attachment 3609453


Where did you get the cherries charm? Your bag is gorgeous BTW!
.....sorry, I read the rest of the thread haha


----------



## TangerineKandy

Today I carried my denim rogue 25 for the first time! I thoroughly enjoyed every second of it! [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

alansgail said:


> Today it's my small Toaster satchel sporting her new Cashin hang tag. Love this little bag so much I found the larger one in Sea Mist and it should be here soon, can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608888


Beautiful bag and color. The new charm goes so well with it.



Purse FanGirl said:


> Chalk Rogue with Cherries [emoji523]
> 
> View attachment 3609453


Beautiful. Love the Rogue.



soonergirl said:


> Having a little fun today!
> 
> View attachment 3609671



Nice!  This print is so cute. I have a Rhyder and sneakers in this print.



alansgail said:


> View attachment 3609999
> 
> Agree that these look especially cool on vintage bags....here is my darker one on the vintage Beaumont satchel I got the other day.



Yes, they do. I purchased both of them last week. I will have to try with some of my vintage bags.



TangerineKandy said:


> Today I carried my denim rogue 25 for the first time! I thoroughly enjoyed every second of it! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610052



Love this color Rogue!


----------



## ledobe

Purse FanGirl said:


> I ended up buying it from a reseller. This puppy is long gone. There were a few blue ones floating around about a week ago in outlets and a few reds and blues are currently on eBay.



Glad you found it. I did the same thing. Paid more than I should have but it's been haunting me ever since I got the blue one. They're really cute.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my mom, carrying her new gold swagger 21


----------



## tlo

Black Cherry Nomad


----------



## ledobe

Time to change out of my "Jury Duty " bag that I've been carrying the last couple weeks. Amethyst Large Mia Carryall that worked great. Nice and roomy, lightweight. Worked out well for them stuff I wanted to keep with me.


----------



## pbnjam

TangerineKandy said:


> Today I carried my denim rogue 25 for the first time! I thoroughly enjoyed every second of it! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610052


Looks great on you!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Black Cherry Nomad
> 
> View attachment 3610656


Beautiful T.  And hey, nice car seat as well .


----------



## Iamminda

ledobe said:


> Time to change out of my "Jury Duty " bag that I've been carrying the last couple weeks. Amethyst Large Mia Carryall that worked great. Nice and roomy, lightweight. Worked out well for them stuff I wanted to keep with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610673



This Amethyst is lovely.


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful T.  And hey, nice car seat as well .



Thanks Iamminda!!  You know, those seats helped convince me to buy that car  LOL


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Thanks Iamminda!!  You know, those seats helped convince me to buy that car  LOL



I think I need a car with nice car seats like that to better complement my bags .


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> I think I need a car with nice car seats like that to better complement my bags .



You do for sure!!!!!!!  hahahahahaha


----------



## Phiomega

A blast from the past: Coach Legacy colorblock ... navy/light blue combo with a touch of yellow... 


Took it out for a casual evening dinner. I did not use it as often because the strap is far too long but found a way around it --- I just knot the strap and voila, the right length of shoulder strap!


----------



## Iamminda

Phiomega said:


> A blast from the past: Coach Legacy colorblock ... navy/light blue combo with a touch of yellow...
> View attachment 3610862
> 
> Took it out for a casual evening dinner. I did not use it as often because the strap is far too long but found a way around it --- I just knot the strap and voila, the right length of shoulder strap!



I love the Legacy line -- and this is such a cute bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Oxblood Nomad.  I did not get a chance to snap a picture in the car.


----------



## TangerineKandy

pbnjam said:


> Looks great on you!


Thank you!!! [emoji3]


----------



## alansgail

My new to me Bleecker Toaster satchel in the medium size with my Risetto wallet. I think they're a match made in heaven


----------



## SEWDimples

alansgail said:


> My new to me Bleecker Toaster satchel in the medium size with my Risetto wallet. I think they're a match made in heaven
> View attachment 3610929


Congrats! It is a lovely bag and the wallet does go well. Also, the Bonnie bag charm adds a nice touch. Enjoy!


----------



## alansgail

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! It is a lovely bag and the wallet does go well. Also, the Bonnie bag charm adds a nice touch. Enjoy!



Thank you so much!


----------



## ledobe

Iamminda said:


> This Amethyst is lovely.



Thanks. Its a great color. The bag itself is kind of an accident, nothing I was looking for but it was badly listed, in fact it was so inexpensive that I thought it was worth it just for the carriage charm! Turned out to be like new and a great work bag in one of my favorite colors! I think a lot of people here wouldn't like it because it's a little puddly, but I love the soft leather and the blue satin lining.


----------



## musiclover

Travelling with my denim Swagger.


----------



## MKB0925

fresh0609 said:


> such beautiful! love them!



So pretty! I love this color!


----------



## MKB0925

musiclover said:


> Travelling with my denim Swagger.
> View attachment 3610858



Love the color and that leather!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> Travelling with my denim Swagger.
> View attachment 3610858


The one swagger I really wanted. She's a beauty. Enjoy your travels!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my pink Coach outlet bag (love the colour - but it does transfer!)


----------



## Glttglam

Ellapretty said:


> With my pink Coach outlet bag (love the colour - but it does transfer!)


Gorgeous bag[emoji2]


----------



## whateve

Ellapretty said:


> With my pink Coach outlet bag (love the colour - but it does transfer!)


Very cute. I don't think you have to worry much about color transfer with this color. To be on the safe side, use a protective conditioner. I condition my light colored bags often and have never gotten denim transfer on them. I don't worry about darker bags like yours.


----------



## Ellapretty

whateve said:


> Very cute. I don't think you have to worry much about color transfer with this color. To be on the safe side, use a protective conditioner. I condition my light colored bags often and have never gotten denim transfer on them. I don't worry about darker bags like yours.


Unfortunately the handle colour tends to transfer on anything that is stored around it...I've had the bag for a couple of years and nearly got rid of it bc of this  For now I just store it in a dust bag by itself...


----------



## Ellapretty

Glttglam said:


> Gorgeous bag[emoji2]


thank you


----------



## Phiomega

Iamminda said:


> I love the Legacy line -- and this is such a cute bag.



Thank you! I also love the legacy line --- that's the period I fell in love with coach. I have four bags from the legacy line --- this one, another handheld colorblock, legacy duffle in cognac, and coach Willis in nice beige with orange tassel... the leather are so nice and all of them are still amazing up to now!


----------



## whateve

Ellapretty said:


> Unfortunately the handle colour tends to transfer on anything that is stored around it...I've had the bag for a couple of years and nearly got rid of it bc of this  For now I just store it in a dust bag by itself...


I'm surprised. I thought you were worried about color transfer from your clothes onto the bag, not the other way around. I've never had color come off any of my bags. Do you live in a humid climate?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

katev said:


> That bag is beautiful and the color and leather are gorgeous! I really like your lion fob, I have a lion fob and it is really cute but I think that I like your fob even better!


I love this one esp the tale in the back super cute...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

This legacy beauty.  With some fun accessories
*Coach Legacy Bleecker Street Archive Suede Haversack 12797 Limited Edition Brown*


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my New Willis bags today.


----------



## MKB0925

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my New Willis bags today.



So pretty and you match perfectly!


----------



## MKB0925

COACH ADDICT said:


> This legacy beauty.  With some fun accessories
> *Coach Legacy Bleecker Street Archive Suede Haversack 12797 Limited Edition Brown*
> 
> View attachment 3612256
> View attachment 3612257
> View attachment 3612261



Such a great bag and love the accessories too!


----------



## MKB0925

Blast from the past.... small grey birch Phoebe


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Blast from the past.... small grey birch Phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612667


A lovely bag from "the past" (a couple of years ago at the most?  Lol .


----------



## katev

I posted this pic in another thread so this may be old news, but today I am carrying my Honey-colored Large Soft Retro Glove Suede Borough 32295 UE HON


----------



## LL777

I love this bag!!! I wish I had bought a black one when they were on sale back in January 2015.


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> I posted this pic in another thread so this may be old news, but today I am carrying my Honey-colored Large Soft Retro Glove Suede Borough 32295 UE HON





LL777 said:


> I love this bag!!! I wish I had bought a black one when they were on sale back in January 2015.



Great color and style. Love the Borough bag. I hope to find the right one someday.


----------



## Deleted member 527163

LL777 said:


> I love this bag!!! I wish I had bought a black one when they were on sale back in January 2015.


Oh my...such a beautiful bag. I missed out but would love this one in black as well...hehe. [emoji4][emoji177]
Which size is this? Would you mind posting the style #? Thank you.


----------



## LL777

Brenda_Reid said:


> Oh my...such a beautiful bag. I missed out but would love this one in black as well...hehe. [emoji4][emoji177]
> Which size is this? Would you mind posting the style #? Thank you.


Thank you. It's a medium size. Here is the price tag; it contains the style number


----------



## Deleted member 527163

LL777 said:


> Thank you. It's a medium size. Here is the price tag; it contains the style number


Thank you!....let the search begin..[emoji4]


----------



## katev

SEWDimples said:


> Great color and style. Love the Borough bag. I hope to find the right one someday.



They had some tan and pink colorblock medium-sized boroughs at the outlet on Monday.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I posted this pic in another thread so this may be old news, but today I am carrying my Honey-colored Large Soft Retro Glove Suede Borough 32295 UE HON



I so enjoy looking at a beautiful Borough. This one is a beauty.


----------



## musiclover

LL777 said:


> I love this bag!!! I wish I had bought a black one when they were on sale back in January 2015.



I would love to own even one!  I think this style Borough is the one that got away for me. It's simply lovely.


----------



## popartist

Not the biggest Borough fan but I like these two, very nice!


----------



## Teagaggle

Red Rogue feeling snarky today!


----------



## MDT

Teagaggle said:


> Red Rogue feeling snarky today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613253



Love this! I still really really really want a red Rogue!


----------



## Teagaggle

MDT said:


> Love this! I still really really really want a red Rogue!


Thanks! Have had it for shy of a year & this is the first I carried it. Not sure why...the charm brought it to life & I loved every minute of it


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> Red Rogue feeling snarky today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613253


Stunning! I love it with the charm.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Fog Nomad, leather Tea Roses, and Moto Boots. 







Something about this bag is a little too "proper" for me, and I'm itching to move back into my black Rogue...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

faintlymacabre said:


> Fog Nomad, leather Tea Roses, and Moto Boots.
> 
> View attachment 3613513
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613514
> 
> 
> Something about this bag is a little too "proper" for me, and I'm itching to move back into my black Rogue...



I love both the Rogue and the Nomad so I get what you're saying, but your Nomad looks BEAUTIFUL on you!! It has a gorgeous slouch!


----------



## MDT

faintlymacabre said:


> Fog Nomad, leather Tea Roses, and Moto Boots.
> 
> View attachment 3613513
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613514
> 
> 
> Something about this bag is a little too "proper" for me, and I'm itching to move back into my black Rogue...



I find myself itching to get back into my Rogues any time I carry a bag other than a Rogue! Totally get you there. I'm actually selling off some of my Swagger collection because I find myself not carrying them anymore. The Rogue is just amazing!


----------



## Dmurphy1

LL777 said:


> I love this bag!!! I wish I had bought a black one when they were on sale back in January 2015.


Beautiful bag, I just saw a black grommet borough bag on ebay, was tempted myself !!


----------



## LL777

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful bag, I just saw a black grommet borough bag on ebay, was tempted myself !!


I know which listing you are talking about. If you decide to buy it ask the seller to provide pictures of the corners. I know that the borough is famous for corner wear


----------



## TangerineKandy

Teagaggle said:


> Red Rogue feeling snarky today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613253


Wowza that's gorgeous!!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## popartist

Took my newly acquired Ace out today  so I could get a monogrammed hang tag for it at Coach House,  managed to find a tag color that went well with it.   Don't drive, so this is on the bus home. [emoji4]


----------



## JVSXOXO

Moved in last night and I'm in love! My last bag had more pockets (MK Jetset Zip top Tote) but I'm sure I'll adjust!


----------



## whateve

JVSXOXO said:


> Moved in last night and I'm in love! My last bag had more pockets (MK Jetset Zip top Tote) but I'm sure I'll adjust!


Beautiful! Those MK bags sure spoil you with all the pockets. Last year, I stopped using the zipped pocket in my bags because I like to keep the original tags and receipt in there, so I've adjusted to even fewer pockets.


----------



## whatevany

Nomad in burgundy which I picked up at the outlet yesterday for 158.00 plus tax (60% off). Love it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

This week it's my dark purple patent tote, that I've nicknamed "purple rain" [emoji6]  I've forgotten how great this bag is!


----------



## MKB0925

Aliluvlv said:


> This week it's my dark purple patent tote, that I've nicknamed "purple rain" [emoji6]  I've forgotten how great this bag is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615543



What a beauty and the charm too! And I love your kitty!


----------



## LL777

This is the girl that makes my heart sing the most


----------



## Aliluvlv

MKB0925 said:


> What a beauty and the charm too! And I love your kitty!


Thank you!  [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> This week it's my dark purple patent tote, that I've nicknamed "purple rain" [emoji6]  I've forgotten how great this bag is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615543


I love your "purple rain" (and Prince, RIP).   And I need that Laduree charm (I don't have any with the girl/poodle, I want them all!!!).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I love your "purple rain" (and Prince, RIP).   And I need that Laduree charm (I don't have any with the girl/poodle, I want them all!!!).


Thank you!  I love Prince too (RIP)! I wasn't sure what I would use the larger Laduree charm on until I popped it on my Coach tote, and voila!  [emoji16] Hope you have a fantastic weekend L!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you!  I love Prince too (RIP)! I wasn't sure what I would use the larger Laduree charm on until I popped it on my Coach tote, and voila!  [emoji16] Hope you have a fantastic weekend L!


I actually prefer the larger ones (I am thinking of using my small one on my pochette).  Anyways, you have a great weekend too A .


----------



## dhampson

Coach Outlet love...
Small Kelsey in black


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I actually prefer the larger ones (I am thinking of using my small one on my pochette).  Anyways, you have a great weekend too A .


That's a great idea!  I'm thinking about getting a PA in azur this summer and would totally put one on it too!


----------



## whateve

dhampson said:


> Coach Outlet love...
> Small Kelsey in black
> View attachment 3615792


The ladybug is adorable! Who makes it?


----------



## SEWDimples

Yesterday, snoopy went to work with me.


----------



## dhampson

whateve said:


> The ladybug is adorable! Who makes it?



Snis on Etsy. Thanks.


----------



## whateve

dhampson said:


> Snis on Etsy. Thanks.


Thank you!


----------



## JVSXOXO

whateve said:


> Beautiful! Those MK bags sure spoil you with all the pockets. Last year, I stopped using the zipped pocket in my bags because I like to keep the original tags and receipt in there, so I've adjusted to even fewer pockets.


Ah, I keep tags/receipts in one of my jewelry box drawers. My Rogue only has 2 inner pockets, one with a small kisslock closure that barely holds much of anything so it's like only having one pocket. The outer pockets are as big as both sides of the bag, but I only put small/flat things in there like my phone so as not to change the look of the bag... Lack of pockets aside, I do love this bag! Glad I went with a larger size, too.


----------



## lizmil

I've been carrying Snoopy for several months!


----------



## KCeboKing

ledobe said:


> Time to change out of my "Jury Duty " bag that I've been carrying the last couple weeks. Amethyst Large Mia Carryall that worked great. Nice and roomy, lightweight. Worked out well for them stuff I wanted to keep with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610673



I LOVE this bag!!!!!


----------



## ledobe

KCeboKing said:


> I LOVE this bag!!!!!



Thanks! I don't see then very often around here!


----------



## leechiyong

Car shopping with my neon pink Dinkier:


----------



## Laurie Lou

It's gray and gloomy here in Ohio today so I decided to take this guy to work with me!


----------



## Pinkpeony123

Beautiful handbags ladies. I have lots of luxury handbags but I still love my Coach. I've sold quite a few but I have about 7 that I can't part with. I think I'll switch from my Prada to my Coach Kristen Hobo today. Thanks for the inspiration ladies.


----------



## BeachBagGal

leechiyong said:


> Car shopping with my neon pink Dinkier:
> View attachment 3617554



Loving that POP of pink! [emoji173]


----------



## TangerineKandy

leechiyong said:


> Car shopping with my neon pink Dinkier:
> View attachment 3617554


What all can fit in the Dinkier?


----------



## leechiyong

TangerineKandy said:


> What all can fit in the Dinkier?


Card case, iPod nano, mini perfume, mini lip gloss, mini eyeshadow, and iPhone SE in case (not pictured).


----------



## TangerineKandy

leechiyong said:


> Card case, iPod nano, mini perfume, mini lip gloss, mini eyeshadow, and iPhone SE in case (not pictured).
> View attachment 3619039


Thank you for the photo!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I just got her last weekend and I just had to wear her...


----------



## Suzanne B.

COACH ADDICT said:


> View attachment 3619176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got her last weekend and I just had to wear her...


Such a cute set....it made me smile!


----------



## musiclover

COACH ADDICT said:


> View attachment 3619176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got her last weekend and I just had to wear her...



This is a beautiful set!  What year was it made?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

COACH HAMPTON CARRYALL -7770..  WITH MY TpF fob...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

musiclover said:


> This is a beautiful set!  What year was it made?



EARLY 2000  I am not a 100% on that...


----------



## leechiyong

Still stuck on my Dinkier at yogurt.


----------



## carterazo

Rogue in mineral during the day and Romy in mint plus Coach sandal for date night. [emoji41]


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> This is a beautiful set!  What year was it made?





COACH ADDICT said:


> EARLY 2000  I am not a 100% on that...


The hangtag should say "limited edition Spring 2004." Mine was made late 2003 for release in 2004.


----------



## frivofrugalista

been using Willis for a few days...


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3620590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been using Willis for a few days...


Love love this Classic Willis of yours!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Love love this Classic Willis of yours!



Me too, the leather just gets better with age!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> The hangtag should say "limited edition Spring 2004." Mine was made late 2003 for release in 2004.



Thank you for this information!


----------



## musiclover

COACH ADDICT said:


> EARLY 2000  I am not a 100% on that...



Thank you for replying! You have a wonderful collection of handbags and accessories.


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> I have owned Chestnut Uggs in the past, actually many pairs when that was all you could get, but I wore them all to death. Uggs just lowered the price on the chestnut Uggs I had in my shopping cart so they are on their way to me. This is the one: http://www.ugg.com/lilou/888855292630.html
> 
> I think I might have a bit of an Uggs obsession too!
> 
> These are my gray Cardies: https://www.thewalkingcompany.com/ugg-isla-heathered-grey/42913?kwid=bpLevLSG_dc|pcrid|54125278760|&gclid=CjwKEAiA8dDEBRDf19yI97eO0UsSJAAY_yCSqq9XLaARsaGhmDIs0m2S6t1HZFrjIguVWyniCVzmPxoCl_7w_wcB
> I like them but they are a little too big in the heel for me.
> 
> What I really need is a comfortable boot I can wear in the rain, especially now that we are getting more rain than usual.
> 
> These are your new boots? http://www.ugg.com/women-boots-clas...?dwvar_1016852_color=MRI#q=opal&start=3&cgid=
> They look very cute. I haven't had any minis in a long time. What do you wear them with?




Whatev, I knew in the back of my mind that I hadn't replied to one of your earlier posts -- sorry, I'm about a month late.

To answer your question, yes, those are my new boots and I wear them with leggings (which I only wear with a very LONG blouse or top to cover my derrière) or with some cropped pants, which I refuse to give up, no matter what the fashionistas dictate, lol.  But with our past nonstop rainy month I've held off a bit since they're suede.  

And MY grey Cardies are the real tall ones -- I only wore them once -- the many choices of how to wear them (folding them over or not) is a challenge for me, I can never make up my mind, oy!  Yours look cute and compact.

Sorry to turn this into an Uggs thread!


----------



## sugarj1981

Out and about with the newest beauty in my collection Dakotah satchel in beechwood


----------



## carterazo

sugarj1981 said:


> Out and about with the newest beauty in my collection Dakotah satchel in beechwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621085


Saw this irl and it's a lovely bag. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Carrying Dufflette in marine today.


----------



## Hobbsy

sugarj1981 said:


> Out and about with the newest beauty in my collection Dakotah satchel in beechwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621085


Why, why.....do bags always look so much better in someone's pictures than on the Coach website?! This is a gorgeous color! Could you tell me how much you can fit in this bag? Just for research purposes only. [emoji6]


----------



## Aliluvlv

carterazo said:


> Carrying Dufflette in marine today.
> View attachment 3621192


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Carrying Dufflette in marine today.
> View attachment 3621192



I really love this one


----------



## carterazo

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous color!





Iamminda said:


> I really love this one


Thanks ladies!


----------



## lucerovillegas

sugarj1981 said:


> Out and about with the newest beauty in my collection Dakotah satchel in beechwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621085



I live this! Is it suede inside?


----------



## BeachBagGal

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3620590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been using Willis for a few days...



What a beautiful, classic bag! [emoji173]


----------



## LL777

I carried this beauty today. I love this bag but it has never gotten any compliments.


----------



## sugarj1981

Hobbsy said:


> Why, why.....do bags always look so much better in someone's pictures than on the Coach website?! This is a gorgeous color! Could you tell me how much you can fit in this bag? Just for research purposes only.





carterazo said:


> Saw this irl and it's a lovely bag. Congrats!


thank you she really is beautiful.


----------



## sugarj1981

Hobbsy said:


> Why, why.....do bags always look so much better in someone's pictures than on the Coach website?! This is a gorgeous color! Could you tell me how much you can fit in this bag? Just for research purposes only.


All of what I carried today, big skinny wallet,large and med slim wristlets,key pouch,iPad mini. She also has two side pockets.


----------



## leechiyong

LL777 said:


> I carried this beauty today. I love this bag but it has never gotten any compliments.


No idea why; it's an absolute stunner!


----------



## sugarj1981

lucerovillegas said:


> I live this! Is it suede inside?


The interior is leather, inside the zipper compartment is fabric


----------



## Hobbsy

sugarj1981 said:


> All of what I carried today, big skinny wallet,large and med slim wristlets,key pouch,iPad mini. She also has two side pockets.
> View attachment 3621565
> View attachment 3621567


Lots of room! Website says it's 9 inches by 9 inches, but it looks bigger than that? Do you think it is? Thank you!!


----------



## Iamminda

LL777 said:


> I carried this beauty today. I love this bag but it has never gotten any compliments.



This is so beautiful--I would totally compliment you if I saw you carrying this .


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> I carried this beauty today. I love this bag but it has never gotten any compliments.


Maybe people are so overwhelmed by its beauty that they are speechless. It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Hvalli

My go to


----------



## MDT

LL777 said:


> I carried this beauty today. I love this bag but it has never gotten any compliments.



I carry mine all the time and haven't gotten a compliment either. I've never gotten a compliment on any of the bags I carry and I normally carry Rogues. The only time I hear anything is from the SAs at my boutique. Maybe the people around here just don't have any style


----------



## katev

LL777 said:


> I carried this beauty today. I love this bag but it has never gotten any compliments.



If I saw you carrying that bag I would surely give you a compliment, it is unique and gorgeous! But it's funny how some bags always get a lot of compliments while others - that I might think of as a much prettier bag - never receive any notice.

I am still carrying my suede Honey Borough (link below) and I will probably switch bags this weekend, but I have gotten loads of compliments on her recently; I received 2 or 3 compliments about the bag just yesterday. She is a beautiful bag but I think she grabs so much attention just because she is so big and people can't help but notice her!

So maybe size is a factor in the number of compliments you can expect?!

https://forum.purseblog.com/posts/31094072/


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> I carried this beauty today. I love this bag but it has never gotten any compliments.


This bag is beautiful! Never doubt that!


----------



## SEWDimples

Outlaw!


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3622246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outlaw!


I haven't seen one of these in awhile. It is so cute!


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3622246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outlaw!



This one is beautiful -- I didn't realize they made this in black with python (more edgy than the other ones).


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I haven't seen one of these in awhile. It is so cute!


Thanks!



Iamminda said:


> This one is beautiful -- I didn't realize they made this in black with python (more edgy than the other ones).


Thanks! It is Olive (which is really dark with black undertones) and Python handles, hang tags (which are green/yellow).


----------



## chocolateturtle

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3622246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outlaw!


I love this bag!!! Is it heavier than the rogue?


----------



## SEWDimples

chocolateturtle said:


> I love this bag!!! Is it heavier than the rogue?



Thank you! It is heavy when filled with my stuff, but so is Rogue. It is hard to say. I know when I first picked up this bag at the store, I thought it was really heavy for its size.


----------



## SEWDimples

sugarj1981 said:


> Out and about with the newest beauty in my collection Dakotah satchel in beechwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621085



I'm really liking this bag. I love the shape and the color you purhased.



carterazo said:


> Carrying Dufflette in marine today.
> View attachment 3621192



Leather looks so yummy. Love the color.



LL777 said:


> I carried this beauty today. I love this bag but it has never gotten any compliments.



You will always get compliments here. This bag is beautiful. I own 2 tea rose applique bags and some of my friends do not like them. I say "oh well" I love them and they make me smile when I see them. I think they are a piece of art. Enjoy the bags that you like.


----------



## LL777

Thank you guys!!! The bag is beautiful and I'm surprised how much it can fit


----------



## musiclover

The bag I carried this week:
My black turnlock Borough (small) with the new charm I bought a week or so ago.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> The bag I carried this week:
> My black turnlock Borough (small) with the new charm I bought a week or so ago.
> View attachment 3623183



This is truly a beauty!   And pretty charm too.  I bought this exact same bag twice (and returned it twice) because this style ultimately doesn't work for me but I absolutely love the way it looks.  So I will settle for admiring them.


----------



## yubonita

Iamminda said:


> My Tabac Saddle Bag today.  The beauty of "speed dating" my bags is that I rediscover -- and re-appreciate -- bags in my closet.



Lovely bag!!! Im looking for a saddle bag and this beauty caught my eye. Unfortunately, it doesn't have magnetic closure on the flap and it makes me nervous [emoji30] since I was planning on using it as a travel bag.


----------



## Iamminda

yubonita said:


> Lovely bag!!! Im looking for a saddle bag and this beauty caught my eye. Unfortunately, it doesn't have magnetic closure on the flap and it makes me nervous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since I was planning on using it as a travel bag.


Thanks.  The bag is pretty secured for day to day because there is a little snap button thing inside and the flap fits in pretty tightly in between the two side strap buckles.  But I am with you in that when traveling, I prefer a bag with a zipped top.


----------



## soonergirl

Cornflower always looks so dull in pictures [emoji853]


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> This is truly a beauty!   And pretty charm too.  I bought this exact same bag twice (and returned it twice) because this style ultimately doesn't work for me but I absolutely love the way it looks.  So I will settle for admiring them.



Thank you, Iamminda!  I also bought this bag twice and finally kept it. I love the way it looks as well and it's been pretty functional, although I prefer my medium sized Borough instead just for sheer size. I worry about the corners on both bags but try to be very careful.


----------



## Kitts

yubonita said:


> Lovely bag!!! Im looking for a saddle bag and this beauty caught my eye. Unfortunately, it doesn't have magnetic closure on the flap and it makes me nervous [emoji30] since I was planning on using it as a travel bag.



There is another Coach saddle bag that is only at department stores that could work for you. The brown color is called Saddle. There is no magnetic closure but the main pocket inside has a zipper (2nd pic). It's style 55298 and Macy's, Dillard's and several other stores have it. It has a slip pocket on the outside in the back, and also a slip pocket under the flap on the inside.


----------



## couchette

soonergirl said:


> Cornflower always looks so dull in pictures [emoji853]
> 
> View attachment 3623334


Not even, so pretty!


----------



## yubonita

Kitts said:


> There is another Coach saddle bag that is only at department stores that could work for you. The brown color is called Saddle. There is no magnetic closure but the main pocket inside has a zipper (2nd pic). It's style 55298 and Macy's, Dillard's and several other stores have it. It has a slip pocket on the outside in the back, and also a slip pocket under the flap on the inside.
> 
> View attachment 3623364
> 
> View attachment 3623365



Thanks a lot!! I will go and have a look at it. It seems to be what I'm looking for [emoji254][emoji259]


----------



## K.E.W.

soonergirl said:


> Cornflower always looks so dull in pictures [emoji853]
> 
> View attachment 3623334




I think in this case the cornflower color is overshadowed by the two very bright SLG's in front if it -- but I agree that it doesn't photograph well.  IRL, I know it's a beautiful color!


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> I'm really liking this bag. I love the shape and the color you purhased.
> 
> 
> 
> Leather looks so yummy. Love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> You will always get compliments here. This bag is beautiful. I own 2 tea rose applique bags and some of my friends do not like them. I say "oh well" I love them and they make me smile when I see them. I think they are a piece of art. Enjoy the bags that you like.




Great attitude -- YOU are carrying the bag, NOT your friends!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

sugarj1981 said:


> All of what I carried today, big skinny wallet,large and med slim wristlets,key pouch,iPad mini. She also has two side pockets.
> View attachment 3621565
> View attachment 3621567


Ooh I love the interior! It looks like a very unique design with the "double wall".

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## musiclover

soonergirl said:


> Cornflower always looks so dull in pictures [emoji853]
> 
> View attachment 3623334



Love your Mickey items!


----------



## musiclover

Here's today's bag. Madison smooth leather black Sophia and chain wristlet, LV essentials and my sunglasses case from the Hallmark card store.  Sorry about the shadows. Sun's going down.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Here's today's bag. Madison smooth leather black Sophia and chain wristlet, LV essentials and my sunglasses case from the Hallmark card store.  Sorry about the shadows. Sun's going down.
> View attachment 3623602



Very nice! Sunglasses case is super cute too. [emoji3]


----------



## happymini97

My coach bag for early spring  I like silver bags because I wear clothes with achromatic colors often. my bag can be a point of my style today.
I'm currently looking for a bigger silver bag from other brands. Any good one you guys have?


----------



## MKB0925

musiclover said:


> Here's today's bag. Madison smooth leather black Sophia and chain wristlet, LV essentials and my sunglasses case from the Hallmark card store.  Sorry about the shadows. Sun's going down.
> View attachment 3623602



Love it and I love all your accessories!


----------



## Sarah03

happymini97 said:


> My coach bag for early spring  I like silver bags because I wear clothes with achromatic colors often. my bag can be a point of my style today.
> I'm currently looking for a bigger silver bag from other brands. Any good one you guys have?



Love this! Is this the Swagger 21? Coach makes this exact bag in the "27" size. They also made a bag called the Mercer in this color. I've seen the Swagger 27 and Mercer on eBay for good prices. [emoji4]


----------



## sad16480




----------



## Purse FanGirl

MDT said:


> I carry mine all the time and haven't gotten a compliment either. I've never gotten a compliment on any of the bags I carry and I normally carry Rogues. The only time I hear anything is from the SAs at my boutique. Maybe the people around here just don't have any style



The ones I've gotten stares and LOTS of compliments on are my Butterscotch and my Chalk Rogue. Several on each. None yet on the pink and black tea rose. Just stares. Wonder if people just like to admire and compliment a great yet understated lush [emoji162].


----------



## Purse FanGirl

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3624072



This is gorgeous. Made to order?


----------



## faintlymacabre

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3624072


Great colours!!


----------



## sad16480

Purse FanGirl said:


> This is gorgeous. Made to order?


Yep! Just got her!


----------



## Teagaggle

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3624072


Beautiful! Can carry with anything!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Grocery shopping with Rogue 36


----------



## Lucylu29

sad16480 said:


> View attachment 3624072



This is awesome! Love the color combination!


----------



## extrastar

My husband received this handsome slouchy tote bag when his company moved into Hudson Yards in NYC, the complex where Coach's corporate offices are also located. It was part of a swag bag of goodies. I've co-opted it as my work bag! It's smooshy, light, and so easy to carry.


----------



## leechiyong

extrastar said:


> My husband received this handsome slouchy tote bag when his company moved into Hudson Yards in NYC, the complex where Coach's corporate offices are also located. It was part of a swag bag of goodies. I've co-opted it as my work bag! It's smooshy, light, and so easy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 3625183


This is so amazing!  I totally would have taken this too.


----------



## K.E.W.

extrastar said:


> My husband received this handsome slouchy tote bag when his company moved into Hudson Yards in NYC, the complex where Coach's corporate offices are also located. It was part of a swag bag of goodies. I've co-opted it as my work bag! It's smooshy, light, and so easy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 3625183



Love it!!  And one-of-a-kind (excluding his co-workers)!


----------



## K.E.W.

happymini97 said:


> My coach bag for early spring  I like silver bags because I wear clothes with achromatic colors often. my bag can be a point of my style today.
> I'm currently looking for a bigger silver bag from other brands. Any good one you guys have?




I like your shag rug, too!


----------



## soonergirl

I'm really not a tote person but I'm carrying a laptop every day for the first time, so here goes...


----------



## extrastar

leechiyong said:


> This is so amazing! I totally would have taken this too.



Thank you! He's perfectly content with his backpack, so he doesn't miss it.  



K.E.W. said:


> Love it!! And one-of-a-kind (excluding his co-workers)!



Thanks! It definitely feels special knowing that it was a limited run for a specific purpose.


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> Grocery shopping with Rogue 36
> 
> View attachment 3624237




Love the leather charm too!


----------



## musiclover

extrastar said:


> My husband received this handsome slouchy tote bag when his company moved into Hudson Yards in NYC, the complex where Coach's corporate offices are also located. It was part of a swag bag of goodies. I've co-opted it as my work bag! It's smooshy, light, and so easy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 3625183


 I love it!  You're so lucky.  That's awesome.


----------



## musiclover

soonergirl said:


> I'm really not a tote person but I'm carrying a laptop every day for the first time, so here goes...
> 
> View attachment 3625312



This is beautiful!  I'm carrying a laptop for the first time as well.  I bought a Market Tote this past weekend.


----------



## extrastar

musiclover said:


> I love it! You're so lucky. That's awesome.



Thanks so much! And enjoy your new Market Tote! Such a beautiful bag.


----------



## musiclover

Here she is, my black Market Tote purchased specifically to carry a laptop to work.  I had a tag made while I was at the store in a beautiful red to match the interior.  There were so many stamps to choose from for the tags, but I chose the crown.  My bag is very elegant, beautifully constructed and it's a comfortable drop from the shoulder even while wearing a wool coat.  It's a lovely bag to have in my collection.


----------



## carterazo

I cheated all weekend,  but not today. [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I cheated all weekend,  but not today. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3625614


I love seeing this beauty -- the color is just breathtaking.


----------



## LizCordova

carterazo said:


> I cheated all weekend,  but not today. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3625614



What is the style name of your green coach bag?  I don't remember ever seeing this style.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I love seeing this beauty -- the color is just breathtaking.


Thank you! That green warms my heart and makes me smile. [emoji7] 


LizCordova said:


> What is the style name of your green coach bag?  I don't remember ever seeing this style.


It isn't Coach it's by someone who worked with Coach for sometime, how come some of us call it not really cheating on Coach. [emoji56]  (Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in peridot green ) This is from the era when he was still with Coach but had his own line.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> I cheated all weekend,  but not today. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3625614



[emoji173] that color!!


----------



## ledobe

carterazo said:


> I cheated all weekend,  but not today. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3625614



What a beauty!


----------



## katev

Spring is coming so I decided that I needed something colorful and my beloved Teal Sydney 14614 B4 BL was the perfect choice!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173] that color!!





ledobe said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Taking my new Nolita 19 out to breakfast using my Dinky leather strap so I can carry crossbody. [emoji173] this cutie!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Taking my new Nolita 19 out to breakfast using my Dinky leather strap so I can carry crossbody. [emoji173] this cutie!
> View attachment 3626864



Love this little cutie -- great picture with the blue wall in the background.  How wonderful you can use the D strap for crossbody.


----------



## CoachMaven

I don't have a photo I took on my phone, but I've been wearing my Madison Hobo in Neutral Pink for the past few days. I love this color!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> Taking my new Nolita 19 out to breakfast using my Dinky leather strap so I can carry crossbody. [emoji173] this cutie!
> View attachment 3626864



Love this print! I think I need a Nolita in my life..[emoji3]


----------



## MKB0925

CoachMaven said:


> I don't have a photo I took on my phone, but I've been wearing my Madison Hobo in Neutral Pink for the past few days. I love this color!
> View attachment 3627047



What a pretty bag!


----------



## MKB0925

Pulled my Grey Quartz Phoebe out for this week.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Red Mickey Saddle in honor of International Women's Day.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

katev said:


> Spring is coming so I decided that I needed something colorful and my beloved Teal Sydney 14614 B4 BL was the perfect choice!


OH SO amazing...


----------



## katev

COACH ADDICT said:


> OH SO amazing...



Thank you! Teal Sydney was my first really major Coach purchase and she is still a great favorite - but she is big and heavy!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

katev said:


> Thank you! Teal Sydney was my first really major Coach purchase and she is still a great favorite - but she is big and heavy!



I remember when you got her and posted...  She is just stunning,


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> I don't have a photo I took on my phone, but I've been wearing my Madison Hobo in Neutral Pink for the past few days. I love this color!
> View attachment 3627047


Hope you can share a pic of yours soon. [emoji41]


----------



## couchette

❤everyone's bags I need that Mickey purseHere's my nomad glove tanned crossbody in Aubergine #54446


----------



## whateve

Purse FanGirl said:


> Red Mickey Saddle in honor of International Women's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627173


I regret not getting this when it was available. It is so cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Love this little cutie -- great picture with the blue wall in the background.  How wonderful you can use the D strap for crossbody.



Thanks! The leather strap worked out great. Nice and lightweight and colors matched well. Yes, I love the blue wall too- perfect with the bag. [emoji3]



MKB0925 said:


> Love this print! I think I need a Nolita in my life..[emoji3]



Thank you! I agree about the print! It's a cute little wristlet that works great as a small crossbody.


----------



## Iamminda

Today is a good day to debut my red Willis (thanks to our wonderful authenticators for their help).


----------



## couchette

Iamminda said:


> Today is a good day to debut my red Willis (thanks to our wonderful authenticators for their help).


Stunning!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Today is a good day to debut my red Willis (thanks to our wonderful authenticators for their help).



I love this Iam!!! What a beauty! [emoji173]


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Today is a good day to debut my red Willis (thanks to our wonderful authenticators for their help).



She's a beauty!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> Spring is coming so I decided that I needed something colorful and my beloved Teal Sydney 14614 B4 BL was the perfect choice!



Now this is what comes to my mind when I think of a Coach handbag. So glorious!  And just look at that leather and the hardware!  I love the purse charm as well, katev. I arrived to the Coach party too late to purchase one. It looks lovely on your bag. Pure perfection.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Today is a good day to debut my red Willis (thanks to our wonderful authenticators for their help).



What a beautiful handbag!  The leather looks so smooth and soft. I'm so enjoying looking at these older Coach bag styles. I certainly don't need more handbags, but I sure do want some of these classics!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Iamminda said:


> Today is a good day to debut my red Willis (thanks to our wonderful authenticators for their help).


This is spectacular! Looks to be in wonderful condition!


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> Now this is what comes to my mind when I think of a Coach handbag. So glorious!  And just look at that leather and the hardware!  I love the purse charm as well, katev. I arrived to the Coach party too late to purchase one. It looks lovely on your bag. Pure perfection.



Thank you! Sydney certainly makes a statement, and the lip gloss charm is special, too!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much you all .  Glad to have found my perfect red Coach bag.  



couchette said:


> Stunning!





BeachBagGal said:


> I love this Iam!!! What a beauty! [emoji173]





carterazo said:


> She's a beauty!





musiclover said:


> What a beautiful handbag!  The leather looks so smooth and soft. I'm so enjoying looking at these older Coach bag styles. I certainly don't need more handbags, but I sure do want some of these classics!





faintlymacabre said:


> This is spectacular! Looks to be in wonderful condition!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Today is a good day to debut my red Willis (thanks to our wonderful authenticators for their help).



Beautiful red!


----------



## gratefulgirl

Brought this Cooper cutie out to play. Paired her with my Mickey Mouse charm.


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful red!


Thanks MKB


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Today is a good day to debut my red Willis (thanks to our wonderful authenticators for their help).




CONGRATS!  I know you've been yearning for a Red Willis for a while (or at least since I joined tPF a few months ago).

Enjoy...she IS a stunner!!!  

And Bravo to our Authenticators!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you so much KEW.  Agree -- our authenticators are simply awesome (maybe too awesome because it makes it so tempting/easy to buy ).   



K.E.W. said:


> CONGRATS!  I know you've been yearning for a Red Willis for a while (or at least since I joined tPF a few months ago).
> 
> Enjoy...she IS a stunner!!!
> 
> And Bravo to our Authenticators!


----------



## yellowbernie

gratefulgirl said:


> Brought this Cooper cutie out to play. Paired her with my Mickey Mouse charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628044


Love this is this the small cooper or the medium.


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> Today is a good day to debut my red Willis (thanks to our wonderful authenticators for their help).


What a beauty! That's a nice red.


----------



## ledobe

katev said:


> Thank you! Sydney certainly makes a statement, and the lip gloss charm is special, too!



I have that lip gloss charm too and ad I tecall you were the one who pointed out the auction on eBay!


----------



## katev

ledobe said:


> I have that lip gloss charm too and ad I tecall you were the one who pointed out the auction on eBay!



Glad you got it! The Lip Gloss Charm B016 is one of my favorite charms and for a long time it was my only gold charm. I am sure that you also remember when gold or brass charms were quite rare. Then for a time it was hard to find charms with nickel hardware but now they are quite common!

I think that Rosegold charms are pretty hard to find!


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> What a beauty! That's a nice red.


Thanks H


----------



## CoachMaven

My Swagger 27 in edgestain is with me today


----------



## CoachMaven

carterazo said:


> Hope you can share a pic of yours soon. [emoji41]


Finally got around to taking a photo!


----------



## CoachMaven

View attachment 3629533


carterazo said:


> Hope you can share a pic of yours soon. [emoji41]


Finally got around to taking a photo!


----------



## MKB0925

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3629533
> 
> Finally got around to taking a photo!



Love that leather and what a great color!


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3629533
> 
> Finally got around to taking a photo!


She's so pretty!  [emoji7] 

Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Pulled her out again to cheer me up on a snowy/rainy/ windy day.  That pebbled leather can take anything. [emoji106]


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3629597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled her out again to cheer me up on a snowy/rainy/ windy day.  That pebbled leather can take anything. [emoji106]



What a great bag and color!


----------



## CoachMaven

MKB0925 said:


> Love that leather and what a great color!


Thank you! I do too, the leather on the Madison line was so nice. I have sold some of my Madisons over the years, but this one, my Isabelle, and my Sophia will probably always be apart of my collection.


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> What a great bag and color!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

This is one of my favorite pink ever made 



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3629533
> 
> Finally got around to taking a photo!



Love this bag (was so close to getting it before ).  



carterazo said:


> View attachment 3629597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled her out again to cheer me up on a snowy/rainy/ windy day.  That pebbled leather can take anything. [emoji106]


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> Glad you got it! The Lip Gloss Charm B016 is one of my favorite charms and for a long time it was my only gold charm. I am sure that you also remember when gold or brass charms were quite rare. Then for a time it was hard to find charms with nickel hardware but now they are quite common!
> 
> I think that Rosegold charms are pretty hard to find!


 Thank you for these photos!  How lovely!


----------



## pursecharm1

Pink Ruby Mini Prince out to welcome a blast of spring here. She's so bright I don't bring her out much, but I really need to.


----------



## musiclover

It's a very rainy Saturday so grocery shopping with my navy pebbled City Zip Tote and Daisy purse charm to encourage Spring along.


----------



## MDT

pursecharm1 said:


> Pink Ruby Mini Prince out to welcome a blast of spring here. She's so bright I don't bring her out much, but I really need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630506



I wish Coach would bring this color back. So pretty!


----------



## Suzanne B.

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3630516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very rainy Saturday so grocery shopping with my navy pebbled City Zip Tote and Daisy purse charm to encourage Spring along.


The daisy charm looks wonderful on that bag! A nice contrast.


----------



## K.E.W.

pursecharm1 said:


> Pink Ruby Mini Prince out to welcome a blast of spring here. She's so bright I don't bring her out much, but I really need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630506




Haha, I almost needed to put on shades to view it!  (I'm indoors, so it really looks bright).  

She does scream "Spring"!  Enjoy your day!


----------



## musiclover

Suzanne B. said:


> The daisy charm looks wonderful on that bag! A nice contrast.



Thanks so much!  I like navy and white together. It's feels so fresh.


----------



## soonergirl

Looks like lots of dreary days lately. Same here. I needed a pop of color tonight [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ledobe

My newish to me Bleecker Laced Large Flap. I've been looking for this one for a long time!


----------



## pursecharm1

soonergirl said:


> Looks like lots of dreary days lately. Same here. I needed a pop of color tonight [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3630731



I love blues. I have the dark denim. Which blue is yours?


----------



## coach943

ledobe said:


> My newish to me Bleecker Laced Large Flap. I've been looking for this one for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630744



I have that bag!  I love it - enjoy!


----------



## SMURTY

Love at the first sight. My first swagger


----------



## katev

ledobe said:


> My newish to me Bleecker Laced Large Flap. I've been looking for this one for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630744



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## soonergirl

pursecharm1 said:


> I love blues. I have the dark denim. Which blue is yours?



It's azure.


----------



## musiclover

Madison Sophia in mahogany today,  The hints of pink make a pretty accent with the browns, all against that beautiful turquoise lining!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

soonergirl said:


> Looks like lots of dreary days lately. Same here. I needed a pop of color tonight [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3630731



This color on this classy bag... yum.


----------



## Sarah03

I moved into my Racing Green Ace for St. Patty's Day. And a Turquoise Rexy to protect my car keys.


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I moved into my Racing Green Ace for St. Party's Day. And a Turquoise Rexy to protect my car keys.
> View attachment 3631632
> View attachment 3631633



This is such a pretty green


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty green



Thank you! I love it.


----------



## pruetjx

Argh! I love that Daisy charm.  I've been looking for one for a while.  Looks great with your bag and I hope it works to encourage spring!

Can't seem to insert the quote in here....now I can't delete.  Sorry for the random post


----------



## pruetjx

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3630516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very rainy Saturday so grocery shopping with my navy pebbled City Zip Tote and Daisy purse charm to encourage Spring along.



Love this charm.  Looks great on your bag!


----------



## musiclover

pruetjx said:


> Love this charm.  Looks great on your bag!



Thank you! I purchased it from the boutique in 2011. I know the outlet produced one as well but it has a keyring rather than the dogleash clip, and no crystals. Good luck with your search!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> I moved into my Racing Green Ace for St. Patty's Day. And a Turquoise Rexy to protect my car keys.
> View attachment 3631632
> View attachment 3631633



Love the Ace, especially the Racing Green color. Twins!


----------



## Sarah03

SEWDimples said:


> Love the Ace, especially the Racing Green color. Twins!



Thank you!!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> Thank you! I purchased it from the boutique in 2011. I know the outlet produced one as well but it has a keyring rather than the dogleash clip, and no crystals. Good luck with your search!


I bought the outlet one but later I found the FP one on ebay, so I sold the outlet one. There are other differences too. The petals aren't pleated.


----------



## alansgail

Today I'm carrying my medium Toaster satchel with her 2 Bonnie Cashin bag charms. I love this bag!


----------



## leechiyong

alansgail said:


> Today I'm carrying my medium Toaster satchel with her 2 Bonnie Cashin bag charms. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632626


I'd so forgotten about this bag.  It looks so soft!


----------



## alansgail

leechiyong said:


> I'd so forgotten about this bag.  It looks so soft!



Thanks, it IS a very soft, pebbled leather bag which is why I love it. ....I'm not much for structured bags!


----------



## musiclover

alansgail said:


> Today I'm carrying my medium Toaster satchel with her 2 Bonnie Cashin bag charms. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632626



Super cute and I love the Bonnie charms!  It all goes together beautifully!


----------



## pruetjx

whateve said:


> I bought the outlet one but later I found the FP one on ebay, so I sold the outlet one. There are other differences too. The petals aren't pleated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631950



I like them both, they are both so happy looking.  There is one on eBay now but the seller wants $90!!!  I could practically buy a whole bag for that.  So, the search continues...


----------



## pruetjx

katev said:


> Spring is coming so I decided that I needed something colorful and my beloved Teal Sydney 14614 B4 BL was the perfect choice!


Love this color.  Just beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

After cheating quite a bit, I had to make it up. So I pulled out Ms. Magenta. Been carrying her for the last three days. [emoji7]


----------



## whateve

pruetjx said:


> I like them both, they are both so happy looking.  There is one on eBay now but the seller wants $90!!!  I could practically buy a whole bag for that.  So, the search continues...


I like them both too. I didn't feel I should keep both as I kind of have a keychain collecting problem...


----------



## alansgail

musiclover said:


> Super cute and I love the Bonnie charms!  It all goes together beautifully!



Thank you musiclover, the Bonnie charms are "charming" for sure!


----------



## alansgail

carterazo said:


> After cheating quite a bit, I had to make it up. So I pulled out Ms. Magenta. Been carrying her for the last three days. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3632654



Wow! This bag is a work of art in every way!


----------



## carterazo

alansgail said:


> Wow! This bag is a work of art in every way!


Thank you!  She is one of my special ones. [emoji4]


----------



## musiclover

pruetjx said:


> I like them both, they are both so happy looking.  There is one on eBay now but the seller wants $90!!!  I could practically buy a whole bag for that.  So, the search continues...



I think this charm was either $38 or $48 CAN and I got it with a PCE of 25% off.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> After cheating quite a bit, I had to make it up. So I pulled out Ms. Magenta. Been carrying her for the last three days. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3632654



That is a beautiful shade of pink. I love it with the silver hardware. She's very special!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> I think this charm was either $38 or $48 CAN and I got it with a PCE of 25% off.


I've paid more than retail for many of my fobs. (I finally found a snowglobe! Yay!) The prices on ebay reflect the rarity and desirability of the fobs, not their retail price. There is a dog I really want but the only seller who has it currently has it priced at $125. I know they bought it a few months ago for $65. I'm surprised the Hawaiian hula girl isn't priced high. I think it is adorable.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> I've paid more than retail for many of my fobs. (I finally found a snowglobe! Yay!) The prices on ebay reflect the rarity and desirability of the fobs, not their retail price. There is a dog I really want but the only seller who has it currently has it priced at $125. I know they bought it a few months ago for $65. I'm surprised the Hawaiian hula girl isn't priced high. I think it is adorable.



Hurray for finding your snow globe! I love mine. 

I haven't bought any purse charms or keyrings except at the boutique or factory. So none from eBay or other online seller. Yet. But I know you're absolutely correct in that the more desirable an item, the more we are willing to pay.  I'm still looking for the legacy heart/solid perfume charm and the heart/flower/star spinner fob. I just have to decide what is my limit.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> Hurray for finding your snow globe! I love mine.
> 
> I haven't bought any purse charms or keyrings except at the boutique or factory. So none from eBay or other online seller. Yet. But I know you're absolutely correct in that the more desirable an item, the more we are willing to pay.  I'm still looking for the legacy heart/solid perfume charm and the heart/flower/star spinner fob. I just have to decide what is my limit.


Thank you! It is coming from Japan so it'll be awhile before I get it. The heart flower star spinner fob is usually priced pretty high. There is one fairly cheap on ebay right now that I almost bought when I had a coupon but after close examination and conversation with the other authenticators, I decided it might not be authentic. I've seen the heart perfume charm reasonably priced in used condition.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> That is a beautiful shade of pink. I love it with the silver hardware. She's very special!


She is! Thank you.  [emoji4]


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Thank you! It is coming from Japan so it'll be awhile before I get it. The heart flower star spinner fob is usually priced pretty high. There is one fairly cheap on ebay right now that I almost bought when I had a coupon but after close examination and conversation with the other authenticators, I decided it might not be authentic. I've seen the heart perfume charm reasonably priced in used condition.



I think that's why I won't be purchasing either of the charms. I've noticed with the heart star flower spinner fob that sometimes alterations have been made to it and the heart perfume charms always seem to show wear. I never saw either in the stores (latercomer to Coach) so I don't have a clear recollection of what they should look like. I want purse charms which are authentic, new and perfect so best for me just to admire others' charms from afar!  I know myself and I would always have doubts.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Classic Borough!


----------



## gratefulgirl

yellowbernie said:


> Love this is this the small cooper or the medium.



The medium, it holds a lot.


----------



## Winterfell5

shillinggirl88 said:


> Classic Borough!


Twins on this Borough.  Should have been a Coach "classic!"


----------



## shillinggirl88

Winterfell5 said:


> Twins on this Borough.  Should have been a Coach "classic!"


Agreed!


----------



## frivofrugalista

been using the Madison satchel for a while now, love the unlined interior!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3633247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been using the Madison satchel for a while now, love the unlined interior!


Another British tan beauty -- I need this color in my life


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Another British tan beauty -- I need this color in my life



Oh I have way too many BT and Saddle coach bags, you need one!


----------



## musiclover

shillinggirl88 said:


> Classic Borough!



Absolutely gorgeous! I have the small turnlock Borough in black so I know how wonderful the leather is on these bags.


----------



## shillinggirl88

musiclover said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I have the small turnlock Borough in black so I know how wonderful the leather is on these bags.


I know the leather is awesome! A real quality handbag.


----------



## lucerovillegas

Chalk Rogue


----------



## soccergirly87

Regular Legacy duffle in carnelian


----------



## Iamminda

soccergirly87 said:


> Regular Legacy duffle in carnelian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634688


Just lovely -- I have a soft spot for these beautiful legacy duffles.


----------



## pursecharm1

lucerovillegas said:


> Chalk Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634503



Those make a nice set!


----------



## puncturedbicycle

Iamminda said:


> Today is a good day to debut my red Willis (thanks to our wonderful authenticators for their help).


Ooh, that does put me in the mood for a new bag...


----------



## puncturedbicycle

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3629597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled her out again to cheer me up on a snowy/rainy/ windy day.  That pebbled leather can take anything. [emoji106]


Amazing colour!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

My amazing OIL SLICK SABRINA..  I got this baby when she came out .... So amazing...


----------



## katev

COACH ADDICT said:


> View attachment 3635140
> 
> My amazing OIL SLICK SABRINA..  I got this baby when she came out .... So amazing...



That's a very unusual and highly desired bag, wow! I'll bet you get a lot of compliments on her!


----------



## katev

I am heading out to the airport for a long weekend with my husband in Washington, DC. I had hoped to see the Cherry Blossoms but with the crazy weather we've had lately - maybe not!

I am taking two bags that I have posted before but they are old faithful bags that are great for this type of trip, and it amuses me that they each cost less than $100 as unexpected outlet bargains and I almost didn't buy them!

My Madison Zebra North South Tote 26633 is great for traveling, light-weight and roomy, and my Kristin Crossbody 45128 with a built-in wallet is perfect for sight-seeing and visiting museums and monuments! (That's an old picture, I don't actually carry a flip phone any longer!)


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I am heading out to the airport for a long weekend with my husband in Washington, DC. I had hoped to see the Cherry Blossoms but with the crazy weather we've had lately - maybe not!
> 
> I am taking two bags that I have posted before but they are old faithful bags that are great for this type of trip, and it amuses me that they each cost less than $100 as unexpected outlet bargains and I almost didn't buy them!
> 
> My Madison Zebra North South Tote 26633 is great for traveling, light-weight and roomy, and my Kristin Crossbody 45128 with a built-in wallet is perfect for sight-seeing and visiting museums and monuments! (That's an old picture, I don't actually carry a flip phone any longer!)


 Have a great time, katev!  I hope the weather is good for your travels. I am very fond of cherry trees. We have lots in here at home but no real blooming yet due to the excessive rain and snow and it's still too cold,

 I remember when you bought your Zebra bag!  I really like the chain detail on the handles.  I never bought any Kristin bags but I recall the leather to be really great. I see some around at my local consignment shop and always like to check them out. There was a dome shaped Kristin I quite liked.  I might get lucky one day and find one!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

katev said:


> That's a very unusual and highly desired bag, wow! I'll bet you get a lot of compliments on her!



Thank you... I fell in love with her the second she came out...  Yes she get all the love but does not come out much because my 12 daughter has called her has her bag...   LOL


----------



## zjones

Just had to run a few errands (including my first visit to the vet with one of my new step-cats) so I took a small little thing with me. Pac-Man wristlet, Legend of Zelda T-shirt, and World of Warcraft hoodie -- I'm either going to drive my fellow gamers crazy by mixing fandoms or make someone's day.


----------



## BeachBagGal

COACH ADDICT said:


> View attachment 3635140
> 
> My amazing OIL SLICK SABRINA..  I got this baby when she came out .... So amazing...



Cool bag!! [emoji173]


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Just had to run a few errands (including my first visit to the vet with one of my new step-cats) so I took a small little thing with me. Pac-Man wristlet, Legend of Zelda T-shirt, and World of Warcraft hoodie -- I'm either going to drive my fellow gamers crazy by mixing fandoms or make someone's day.
> 
> View attachment 3635319



Haha cool! I have that same wristlet and use it as a wallet - LOVE it!! Good choice! [emoji3]


----------



## ledobe

Roadtripping with Mr. Ledobe. We were helping a friend move so were in a u-haul most of the trip. Opted for two workhorses, my Bleecker weekender in squash and an ergo convertible foldover crossbody. Both were used and less than $45 so although they show some wear I can use them guilt  free and they look pretty good!  Legacy Wristlet with chargers and stuff hopped out of the bag cuz she looked pretty with the other two.


----------



## lucerovillegas

zjones said:


> Just had to run a few errands (including my first visit to the vet with one of my new step-cats) so I took a small little thing with me. Pac-Man wristlet, Legend of Zelda T-shirt, and World of Warcraft hoodie -- I'm either going to drive my fellow gamers crazy by mixing fandoms or make someone's day.
> 
> View attachment 3635319



So cute! First time I've heard "step cat" lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ledobe said:


> Roadtripping with Mr. Ledobe. We were helping a friend move so were in a u-haul most of the trip. Opted for two workhorses, my Bleecker weekender in squash and an ergo convertible foldover crossbody. Both were used and less than $45 so although they show some wear I can use them guilt  free and they look pretty good!  Legacy Wristlet with chargers and stuff hopped out of the bag cuz she looked pretty with the other two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635919



Loving the trio of colors!


----------



## gr8onteej




----------



## Purseluvnmama

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 3636273


Love your Rhyder! Color is perfect for today.

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Gathered Sophia with Willow soft wallet today.







Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gr8onteej

Purseluvnmama said:


> Love your Rhyder! Color is perfect for today.
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 3636273



Love it! [emoji256]


----------



## coach943

Emerald Duffle.  Perfect for today.


----------



## sasdash

Scout hobo in surplus green.


----------



## Wendyann7

coach943 said:


> Emerald Duffle.  Perfect for today.
> 
> View attachment 3636345



Bag twins


----------



## Iamminda

coach943 said:


> Emerald Duffle.  Perfect for today.
> 
> View attachment 3636345



Gorgeous -- twins!  I am using mine too for St Patrick's Day


----------



## pruetjx

Triplets!


----------



## aundria17




----------



## lizziejean3

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!  Going to hear traditional Irish music tonight.


----------



## gr8onteej

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Love it! [emoji256]



Thank you!


----------



## annie1

Gonna take this beauty out loving her


----------



## pbnjam

zjones said:


> Just had to run a few errands (including my first visit to the vet with one of my new step-cats) so I took a small little thing with me. Pac-Man wristlet, Legend of Zelda T-shirt, and World of Warcraft hoodie -- I'm either going to drive my fellow gamers crazy by mixing fandoms or make someone's day.
> 
> View attachment 3635319


Definitely make someone's day! I love that wristlet!


ledobe said:


> Roadtripping with Mr. Ledobe. We were helping a friend move so were in a u-haul most of the trip. Opted for two workhorses, my Bleecker weekender in squash and an ergo convertible foldover crossbody. Both were used and less than $45 so although they show some wear I can use them guilt  free and they look pretty good!  Legacy Wristlet with chargers and stuff hopped out of the bag cuz she looked pretty with the other two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635919


Love your bags! Beautiful leather!


gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 3636273


Perfect shade of green! And adorable charm. 


aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3636702


Very classy bag! 


coach943 said:


> Emerald Duffle.  Perfect for today.
> 
> View attachment 3636345


Great color! [emoji172]



sasdash said:


> Scout hobo in surplus green.
> 
> View attachment 3636400


Another great bag for St. Paddy's Day!


lizziejean3 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!  Going to hear traditional Irish music tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636757



This is such a cute bag! Love the added touches!


----------



## pbnjam

annie1 said:


> Gonna take this beauty out loving her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637613



I've never seen this style before I think. But it looks like beautiful leather and love the color too!


----------



## annie1

pbnjam said:


> I've never seen this style before I think. But it looks like beautiful leather and love the color too!



It's the Sydney in teal and it's NWT to me.  Very soft leather


----------



## popartist

When you don't feel like wearing your backpack but the weather's a bit crappy,  you break out the old reliable Sophia small tote in pebbled leather.   Also switched wallets to this roomy phone wristlet that was half off at Macy's this week.


----------



## ledobe

lucerovillegas said:


> So cute! First time I've heard "step cat" lol.



I have a "grandkitty" that I'm watching next week!


----------



## pruetjx

It's cold and grey today, so I broke this pretty lady out. The flower fob reminds me that eventually it will warm up...


----------



## leechiyong

Took my neon pink Dinkier out tonight:


----------



## K.E.W.

leechiyong said:


> Took my neon pink Dinkier out tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638784




Gorgeous pink!!! Congrats!


----------



## AussieMell

leechiyong said:


> Took my neon pink Dinkier out tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638784



Gosh this is gorgeous[emoji7]


----------



## gr8onteej

pbnjam said:


> Definitely make someone's day! I love that wristlet!
> 
> Love your bags! Beautiful leather!
> 
> Perfect shade of green! And adorable charm.
> 
> Very classy bag!
> 
> Great color! [emoji172]
> 
> 
> Another great bag for St. Paddy's Day!
> 
> 
> This is such a cute bag! Love the added touches!



Thank you.


----------



## annie1

Loving her [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## MKB0925

Margot in Chalk and Grey Birch


----------



## carterazo

I'm cheating today, but yesterday I carried this pretty.


----------



## musiclover

MKB0925 said:


> Margot in Chalk and Grey Birch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640539



I'm really intrigued with this style.  I look at them whenever I go to the outlets and can never decide.  Yours is very, very pretty in these lovely neutral colours.  So nice for Spring but it could probably be carried year round!


----------



## leechiyong

carterazo said:


> I'm cheating today, but yesterday I carried this pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640749


You always have the most beautiful bags!


----------



## MKB0925

musiclover said:


> I'm really intrigued with this style.  I look at them whenever I go to the outlets and can never decide.  Yours is very, very pretty in these lovely neutral colours.  So nice for Spring but it could probably be carried year round!



Thanks! I was the torn on the style too as I am typically a shoulder/Tote type of gal but I do like the way it looks on my shoulder too. The perfect size for an everyday bag!


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> I'm cheating today, but yesterday I carried this pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640749



Gorgeous color!


----------



## chihuahuagal

Gorgeous purses everyone!


----------



## branbran1984

Found this little guy at Nordstrom Rack!


----------



## lucerovillegas

branbran1984 said:


> Found this little guy at Nordstrom Rack!



Beautiful! Online?


----------



## soonergirl

She needed some springtime air [emoji170][emoji172]


----------



## Satcheldoll

soonergirl said:


> She needed some springtime air [emoji170][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3642225


Love it! What the name of this color?


----------



## Iamminda

soonergirl said:


> She needed some springtime air [emoji170][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3642225



This color is gorgeous!


----------



## soonergirl

Satcheldoll said:


> Love it! What the name of this color?



It's teal polished calfskin (marobox).


----------



## Hobbsy

soonergirl said:


> She needed some springtime air [emoji170][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3642225


Love! This is the one that got away!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> She needed some springtime air [emoji170][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3642225



That COLOR!!! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

soonergirl said:


> She needed some springtime air [emoji170][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3642225


Twins! I carried mine today as well. 
You captured the color perfectly! [emoji7]


----------



## branbran1984

lucerovillegas said:


> Beautiful! Online?



I found it in Kansas City, Mo!


----------



## pbmuffin

Not a bag but had to share these cuties that I got for a total steal in one of the fall sales! I wore them all week during our trip to Cancun. Perfect dress-up-or-down sandals. Ignore my poor chipped pedi


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbmuffin said:


> Not a bag but had to share these cuties that I got for a total steal in one of the fall sales! I wore them all week during our trip to Cancun. Perfect dress-up-or-down sandals. Ignore my poor chipped pedi
> View attachment 3643188



Those are darn cute!


----------



## Lovecoachme333

I see the bag charms are really trendy lately.  Cute charm and bag.


----------



## Lovecoachme333

Teagaggle said:


> Red Rogue feeling snarky today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613253


I love the bag, and the charm looks great on it.  Are those bags roomy enough to put a lot of stuff inside?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

pbmuffin said:


> Not a bag but had to share these cuties that I got for a total steal in one of the fall sales! I wore them all week during our trip to Cancun. Perfect dress-up-or-down sandals. Ignore my poor chipped pedi
> View attachment 3643188



I love these....


----------



## popartist

Traveling to Florida today,  my recently acquired Western Rivets Edie 31 is making its debut, and will be my handbag companion for the next 10 days.  Also, but not seen here,  is my Skinny Wallet in grey birch that I got as a FP delete at the outlet.


----------



## alansgail

popartist said:


> Traveling to Florida today,  my recently acquired Western Rivets Edie 31 is making its debut, and will be my handbag companion for the next 10 days.  Also, but not seen here,  is my Skinny Wallet in grey birch that I got as a FP delete at the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643285



I love this bag the more I see it!


----------



## SEWDimples

pbmuffin said:


> Not a bag but had to share these cuties that I got for a total steal in one of the fall sales! I wore them all week during our trip to Cancun. Perfect dress-up-or-down sandals. Ignore my poor chipped pedi
> View attachment 3643188


Adorable. Twins. I have the black and chalk pair. Pulled them out of the closet this week in preparation for warm weather.


----------



## yellowbernie

popartist said:


> Traveling to Florida today,  my recently acquired Western Rivets Edie 31 is making its debut, and will be my handbag companion for the next 10 days.  Also, but not seen here,  is my Skinny Wallet in grey birch that I got as a FP delete at the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643285


Gorgeous bag, what color is that?


----------



## popartist

yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous bag, what color is that?


The color is called fatigue.


----------



## yellowbernie

popartist said:


> The color is called fatigue.


Thanks I love it.


----------



## couchette

alansgail said:


> I love this bag the more I see it!


Now  I'm regretting exchanging my Fatigue for the black one.  It's beautiful !


----------



## carterazo

Teal Borough for the last 3 days. [emoji7]


(For some reason the camera is reading the color more blue than it actually is. )


----------



## SEWDimples

popartist said:


> Traveling to Florida today,  my recently acquired Western Rivets Edie 31 is making its debut, and will be my handbag companion for the next 10 days.  Also, but not seen here,  is my Skinny Wallet in grey birch that I got as a FP delete at the outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643285


Lovely. A unique color.



carterazo said:


> Teal Borough for the last 3 days. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3644928
> 
> (For some reason the camera is reading the color more blue than it actually is. )


Gorgeous! Love the color.


----------



## SEWDimples

Grey Birch Drifter Carryall accompanied me to work for the last 2 days.


----------



## leechiyong

Had to do a pic with the interior today.  This bag makes me smile.


----------



## BeachBagGal

leechiyong said:


> Had to do a pic with the interior today.  This bag makes me smile.
> View attachment 3645209



Wow love those flowers! What a cute combo!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Small Georgie in pink ruby...


----------



## Lmg14

Cobalt blue Georgie today


----------



## Wendyann7

Which COACH bag are you carrying today?
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Which-COACH-bag-are-you-carrying-today?.913052

1941 Duffle in Cypress


----------



## ZSP

iNeedCoffee said:


> Small Georgie in pink ruby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645745



I wanted this bag so much...passed one up at the outlet...regretted it and it was gone the next day.  I cried.  lol

It came in a pale pink too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Small Georgie in pink ruby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645745



Pretty pop of pink!!


----------



## Sarah03

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3645861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which COACH bag are you carrying today?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Which-COACH-bag-are-you-carrying-today?.913052
> 
> 1941 Duffle in Cypress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645861



Love that green!


----------



## musiclover

ZSP said:


> I wanted this bag so much...passed one up at the outlet...regretted it and it was gone the next day.  I cried.  lol
> 
> It came in a pale pink too.



I bought this bag, too, but the glazing on mine was so poorly done that I had to return it because I knew it would bother me. I kept hoping I'd find another one but no luck. The ladies who own a Georgie are so lucky!  I really like the double zipper style.


----------



## Teagaggle

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough for the last 3 days. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3644928
> 
> (For some reason the camera is reading the color more blue than it actually is. )


Love this. I so love the borough...this color is a perfect pop!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Lovely. A unique color.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Love the color.





Teagaggle said:


> Love this. I so love the borough...this color is a perfect pop!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

ZSP said:


> I wanted this bag so much...passed one up at the outlet...regretted it and it was gone the next day.  I cried.  lol
> 
> It came in a pale pink too.



The pale pink was gorgeous. FWIW, I have many that got away...the one I regret most was a gray lizard embossed Sydney with a bright lime green lining.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty pop of pink!!



Thanks! It's been probably a year since I took her out. I forgot how great of a bag she is.


----------



## sb2

iNeedCoffee said:


> Small Georgie in pink ruby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645745



I love this bag too. I have this pink ruby one also and the larger loganberry and parchment garthered ones also.  I think I ended up liking the larger one a bit better since it has the open middle.


----------



## K.E.W.

carterazo said:


> Twins! I carried mine today as well.
> You captured the color perfectly! [emoji7]




Both of you have exquisite taste in color -- anything to do with St. Paddy's Day?  Or that was last week maybe.


----------



## K.E.W.

popartist said:


> The color is called fatigue.




Yeah, I'm liking that color too!  Nice bag, safe travels!


----------



## K.E.W.

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough for the last 3 days. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3644928
> 
> (For some reason the camera is reading the color more blue than it actually is. )




I'm liking those extra long narrow zipper pulls -- seems unique!


----------



## K.E.W.

soccergirly87 said:


> Regular Legacy duffle in carnelian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634688




Imho, Carnelian is Coach's best Red!!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

My colorblock mini Borough, getting ready to sight see in Savannah...


----------



## Roro

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3645861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which COACH bag are you carrying today?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Which-COACH-bag-are-you-carrying-today?.913052
> 
> 1941 Duffle in Cypress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645861



Love this bag.  I got one during the last PCE.  Can't wait to carry it.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wendyann7

Me too!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Roro said:


> Love this bag.  I got one during the last PCE.  Can't wait to carry it.  Thanks for posting.


Wow, there seem to be so many exceptions to the "does not apply to 1941" rule that I didn't know about. I would have been all over this duffle!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Lmg14 said:


> Cobalt blue Georgie today



Love this bag: colour is actually Lacquer Blue


----------



## katev

faintlymacabre said:


> Wow, there seem to be so many exceptions to the "does not apply to 1941" rule that I didn't know about. I would have been all over this duffle!



During PCE the SA told me that I could not apply the PCE discount to 1941, but that if I bought any 1941 items then the amount would go toward the total purchase price, helping me to get the full 30% off on any other (non-1941) purchases.

BTW, as you may have heard, a few 1941 items are showing up in the outlet - at least at the Woodbury outlet in NY; see the pics below, so hopefully there will be more exceptions in the future.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-2#post-31121007 (March 2, 2017, Photo by Seton)
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/outlet-spy-pics.960394/page-6#post-31192032 (March 25, 2017, Photo by Seton)


----------



## SEWDimples

zjones said:


> Just had to run a few errands (including my first visit to the vet with one of my new step-cats) so I took a small little thing with me. Pac-Man wristlet, Legend of Zelda T-shirt, and World of Warcraft hoodie -- I'm either going to drive my fellow gamers crazy by mixing fandoms or make someone's day.
> 
> View attachment 3635319


Nice! I have the coin case and card case in this design.


----------



## southernbelle43

My new saddle bag.  And this took guts for me.  I have never had one this bright, but strutted down the aisle at church feeling like I was carrying a neon sign.  Glad to be old enough to say I don't give a darn.  This is first bag of this style and I must say I like it a lot.


----------



## Sarah03

southernbelle43 said:


> My new saddle bag.  And this took guts for me.  I have never had one this bright, but strutted down the aisle at church feeling like I was carrying a neon sign.  Glad to be old enough to say I don't give a darn.  This is first bag of this style and I must say I like it a lot.
> View attachment 3646756



Love your new bag! I bet it looks great on you!


----------



## Teagaggle

southernbelle43 said:


> My new saddle bag.  And this took guts for me.  I have never had one this bright, but strutted down the aisle at church feeling like I was carrying a neon sign.  Glad to be old enough to say I don't give a darn.  This is first bag of this style and I must say I like it a lot.
> View attachment 3646756


I love this! Is it the newer version of the Patricia bag that Macy's,  etc are carrying? I snagged the mineral blue (I think an outlet color) & the forest green on ebay. Such an easy & lightweight bag! Been eyeing the orange (dark coral?)...for some reason I am really into orange tones.
She's a beauty! Enjoy!


----------



## southernbelle43

Teagaggle said:


> I love this! Is it the newer version of the Patricia bag that Macy's,  etc are carrying? I snagged the mineral blue (I think an outlet color) & the forest green on ebay. Such an easy & lightweight bag! Been eyeing the orange (dark coral?)...for some reason I am really into orange tones.
> She's a beauty! Enjoy!


Thank you.  I believe from reading many old posts on the Patricia that it is an updated version.  It makes me happy to look at it, so the brightness of it does not bother me now.  I have a closet full of dull, so it was time I stepped out in something happy and cheerful.


----------



## BeachBagGal

southernbelle43 said:


> My new saddle bag.  And this took guts for me.  I have never had one this bright, but strutted down the aisle at church feeling like I was carrying a neon sign.  Glad to be old enough to say I don't give a darn.  This is first bag of this style and I must say I like it a lot.
> View attachment 3646756



I LOVE it! Good for you for going out of your comfort zone. Is your pic an accurate color  representation? I was looking at this color online in the smaller size.


----------



## pbnjam

My Coach Market tote with steggy bag charm.


----------



## katev

southernbelle43 said:


> My new saddle bag.  And this took guts for me.  I have never had one this bright, but strutted down the aisle at church feeling like I was carrying a neon sign.  Glad to be old enough to say I don't give a darn.  This is first bag of this style and I must say I like it a lot.



Gorgeous, good for you!

I was at Lord & Taylor the other day and they had a few Coach saddle bags for 60% off including Burgundy and Cerise.


----------



## southernbelle43

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE it! Good for you for going out of your comfort zone. Is your pic an accurate color  representation? I was looking at this color online in the smaller size.


No it is a much deeper coral color, "almost" orange.  Really hard to describe.


----------



## southernbelle43

katev said:


> Gorgeous, good for you!
> 
> I was at Lord & Taylor the other day and they had a few Coach saddle bags for 60% off including Burgundy and Cerise.





katev said:


> Gorgeous, good for you!
> 
> I was at Lord & Taylor the other day and they had a few Coach saddle bags for 60% off including Burgundy and Cerise.



The saddle bag that I bought was marked down from $395 to $267.  And I saw it on another site marked "permanently reduced"  (only the deep coral color).


----------



## katev

southernbelle43 said:


> The saddle bag that I bought was marked down from $395 to $267.  And I saw it on another site marked "permanently reduced"  (only the deep coral color).



That's a good price and a beautiful color. It makes me feel like Spring really is coming, finally!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I've had this for a few weeks. Love it but haven't had a chance to decorate it with a charm. I can't decide which one. Here's regular size saddle in burnished gray.


----------



## alansgail

Received this in the mail today so buffed her up and took her out, very useful size bag, Soho buckle flap #9480.


----------



## Aoifs

My first Coach bag! I wanted this style of bag in a small size that i could wear crossbody for my long commute. Found the perfect bag in the Coach outlet with an extra 20% off. Was €450 retail and I got it for €174.50. Also picked up a Coach grey monogram scarf. [emoji7]


----------



## shengnes

alansgail said:


> Received this in the mail today so buffed her up and took her out, very useful size bag, Soho buckle flap #9480.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648247


Oh I like that. Very Nice!


----------



## soonergirl

Pop of color on a dreary day [emoji846]


----------



## shengnes

soonergirl said:


> Pop of color on a dreary day [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 3648800


Love your bag charm!


----------



## southernbelle43

Where do you ladies find your charms?  I would like to have one, but I want it to be suitable for my age, just something to add some color or accentuate the bag.


----------



## pbnjam

southernbelle43 said:


> Where do you ladies find your charms?  I would like to have one, but I want it to be suitable for my age, just something to add some color or accentuate the bag.



Bag charms are everywhere from Coach, eBay, etsy and lots of different brands. I buy from everywhere. [emoji28]

You can always post what bag you want the charm to match and I'm sure there will be many ideas. It can be whatever you like, maybe a flower or an animal. There are really no age restrictions. Or you can look at the Coach Key Fob club for ideas.


----------



## lucerovillegas

soonergirl said:


> Pop of color on a dreary day [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 3648800



I want that charm!! Where'd you find it?? I love it.


----------



## southernbelle43

pbnjam said:


> Bag charms are everywhere from Coach, eBay, etsy and lots of different brands. I buy from everywhere. [emoji28]
> 
> You can always post what bag you want the charm to match and I'm sure there will be many ideas. It can be whatever you like, maybe a flower or an animal. There are really no age restrictions. Or you can look at the Coach Key Fob club for ideas.


thank you!


----------



## Suzanne B.

southernbelle43 said:


> Where do you ladies find your charms?  I would like to have one, but I want it to be suitable for my age, just something to add some color or accentuate the bag.


Suitable for your age? Just because you are an adult or maybe all the way to senior citizen, these are keychains and bag charms, there are no unsuitable ones for your age. Just choose what you like, from simple & elegant to cutesy or classy or maybe a bit flashy....let it show a bit of your personality.


----------



## soonergirl

lucerovillegas said:


> I want that charm!! Where'd you find it?? I love it.



Thanks! It's the oil slick anodized skull mix #54989. I got it at the regular retail boutique several months - maybe even a year ago??

Beware! The skull is solid. This little thing is heavy for what it is. I still [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️ it though!


----------



## Iamminda

Bright coral Courtenay today because it is finally starting to feel like spring here (71 degree).


----------



## finer_woman

soonergirl said:


> She needed some springtime air [emoji170][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3642225



My heart skipped a beat [emoji7] I think I need to break mine out of the closet for spring.


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Pop of color on a dreary day [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 3648800



Cute and love the fob on there!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Bright coral Courtenay today because it is finally starting to feel like spring here (71 degree).



[emoji173] that color!!! Twins on the bag, not the color. Nice choice, Iam! [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## southernbelle43

Suzanne B. said:


> Suitable for your age? Just because you are an adult or maybe all the way to senior citizen, these are keychains and bag charms, there are no unsuitable ones for your age. Just choose what you like, from simple & elegant to cutesy or classy or maybe a bit flashy....let it show a bit of your personality.


I appreciate your attitude, but somehow just cannot see myself carrying around a bag with a stuffed monkey on it.


----------



## Suzanne B.

southernbelle43 said:


> I appreciate your attitude, but somehow just cannot see myself carrying around a bag with a stuffed monkey on it.


Several designers have monkey purse charms. They aren't obnoxiously large either. Coach, Michael kors and Kate spade have them, to name a few, and they can sometimes be found at decent prices. Here's a picture of whateve's chimp......so maybe a little bitty stuffed monkey?


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> I appreciate your attitude, but somehow just cannot see myself carrying around a bag with a stuffed monkey on it.


I can't see myself carrying one of the large stuffed animal types of charms either, but I could see putting them on display in my house. I was at a Burberry store the other day and they had a bunch of teddy bear charms, some of which were really cute. 

I have many, many charms. Lots of them are animals but they are flat and not huge. Charms didn't start getting huge for the most part until the last year or two. I don't think the whimsical charms are only for the young. I buy the charms I like. Usually I find one that looks like it was made for the bag it is on, like the monkey shown above. If you don't like whimsical, there are plenty of metal charms with jewels that are more elegant.

Here are a few more of mine.


----------



## southernbelle43

Suzanne B. said:


> View attachment 3649453
> 
> Several designers have monkey purse charms. They aren't obnoxiously large either. Coach, Michael kors and Kate spade have them, to name a few, and they can sometimes be found at decent prices. Here's a picture of whateve's chimp......so maybe a little bitty stuffed monkey?



Actually I bought a bag with one on it but the monkey is in a drawer!


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I can't see myself carrying one of the large stuffed animal types of charms either, but I could see putting them on display in my house. I was at a Burberry store the other day and they had a bunch of teddy bear charms, some of which were really cute.
> 
> I have many, many charms. Lots of them are animals but they are flat and not huge. Charms didn't start getting huge for the most part until the last year or two. I don't think the whimsical charms are only for the young. I buy the charms I like. Usually I find one that looks like it was made for the bag it is on, like the monkey shown above. If you don't like whimsical, there are plenty of metal charms with jewels that are more elegant.
> 
> Here are a few more of mine.


I love all of these!


----------



## carterazo

Not really cheating.  I've ignored her for too long.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173] that color!!! Twins on the bag, not the color. Nice choice, Iam! [emoji106][emoji3]



Thanks twinnie


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Not really cheating.  I've ignored her for too long.
> View attachment 3649470



This RK is absolutely stunning.  How do you keep it so white and pristine?


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I can't see myself carrying one of the large stuffed animal types of charms either, but I could see putting them on display in my house. I was at a Burberry store the other day and they had a bunch of teddy bear charms, some of which were really cute.
> 
> I have many, many charms. Lots of them are animals but they are flat and not huge. Charms didn't start getting huge for the most part until the last year or two. I don't think the whimsical charms are only for the young. I buy the charms I like. Usually I find one that looks like it was made for the bag it is on, like the monkey shown above. If you don't like whimsical, there are plenty of metal charms with jewels that are more elegant.
> 
> Here are a few more of mine.


You pair charms up so well with bags! That red fish is perfect with that bag!



southernbelle43 said:


> Actually I bought a bag with one on it but the monkey is in a drawer!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This RK is absolutely stunning.  How do you keep it so white and pristine?


I don't use it very often. I also never put my bags on the floor or even semi dirty places. It really helps to have lots of bags to rotate.  [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> It really helps to have lots of bags to rotate.  [emoji4]


Another good reason to have lots of bags


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Another good reason to have lots of bags


So I'm doing good, right?


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> So I'm doing good, right?


You are doing awesome


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> You pair charms up so well with bags! That red fish is perfect with that bag!


Thank you! That is one of my favorite combos.


----------



## lucerovillegas

carterazo said:


> I don't use it very often. I also never put my bags on the floor or even semi dirty places. It really helps to have lots of bags to rotate.  [emoji4]



I would love to see your collection! You know so much about purses and Coach [emoji46]


----------



## soonergirl

This bag is soooo comfortable.


----------



## southernbelle43

soonergirl said:


> This bag is soooo comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3649880


that is lovely.  what style is it?


----------



## southernbelle43

OK I found a charm that I really like.  Mine is a deep coral flower, but I cannot get it to come up on the site to take a picture because I bought the last one; so this is the red one.


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> OK I found a charm that I really like.  Mine is a deep coral flower, but I cannot get it to come up on the site to take a picture because I bought the last one; so this is the red one.
> 
> View attachment 3649942


Is that from etsy? It's pretty!


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Is that from etsy? It's pretty!


It is.


----------



## ZSP

Suzanne B. said:


> View attachment 3649453
> 
> Several designers have monkey purse charms. They aren't obnoxiously large either. Coach, Michael kors and Kate spade have them, to name a few, and they can sometimes be found at decent prices. Here's a picture of whateve's chimp......so maybe a little bitty stuffed monkey?



Forget the monkey...I want this bag!  I've coveted this bag forever.


----------



## soonergirl

southernbelle43 said:


> that is lovely.  what style is it?



Thanks [emoji846] it's an Edie.


----------



## Suzanne B.

southernbelle43 said:


> OK I found a charm that I really like.  Mine is a deep coral flower, but I cannot get it to come up on the site to take a picture because I bought the last one; so this is the red one.
> 
> View attachment 3649942


Beautiful! I LOVE all those charms like that! I've not bought on be a use there are too many to choose from and I'm afraid I'd get addicted to something else.


----------



## southernbelle43

Suzanne B. said:


> Beautiful! I LOVE all those charms like that! I've not bought on be a use there are too many to choose from and I'm afraid I'd get addicted to something else.


I hear that.  I find myself now looking at charms as well as bags arggggggggg.  At least they are cheaper!


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> I hear that.  I find myself now looking at charms as well as bags arggggggggg.  At least they are cheaper!


Not always! Coach's charms are getting more expensive. There are rarer old ones on ebay for $200 or $300! Some other brands are really expensive. Here's a couple I got on etsy for very reasonable prices.


----------



## carterazo

lucerovillegas said:


> I would love to see your collection! You know so much about purses and Coach [emoji46]


Come on over! 
I've learned a bit from the ladies on here. [emoji4]


----------



## lucerovillegas

carterazo said:


> Come on over!
> I've learned a bit from the ladies on here. [emoji4]



I know what you mean. I got addicted to Rogues because of my excitement shared by you all. I live in CA. Where are you located? No one around my work and friend circles share my obsession with purses [emoji58]


----------



## soonergirl

Probably my favorite colorblock that Coach has done.


----------



## Sarah03

soonergirl said:


> Probably my favorite colorblock that Coach has done.
> 
> View attachment 3650930



We are twins on this one! I agree, the colors are beautiful together. Enjoy carrying that beauty!


----------



## Suzanne B.

southernbelle43 said:


> OK I found a charm that I really like.  Mine is a deep coral flower, but I cannot get it to come up on the site to take a picture because I bought the last one; so this is the red one.
> 
> View attachment 3649942


Mmmm. Would you mind sharing the seller? I've tried, but I can't resist going to look. lol!


----------



## southernbelle43

Suzanne B. said:


> Mmmm. Would you mind sharing the seller? I've tried, but I can't resist going to look. lol!


Sure it was "Whispers in the glen"


----------



## chocolateturtle

Carrying my margot with its large rexy


----------



## southernbelle43

chocolateturtle said:


> Carrying my margot with its large rexy


that is cute!


----------



## Kidclarke

No bag today, but I have my sketchbook (I put a planner from Target instead of the sketchbook):


----------



## whateve

Willis!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Willis!


This is so pretty!


----------



## whatevany

My first rehab vintage City Bag:


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty!


Thank you! I rarely carry it but when I do, I really love the way it looks. The color is so beautiful. I can't believe I almost thought about selling it.


----------



## carterazo

lucerovillegas said:


> I know what you mean. I got addicted to Rogues because of my excitement shared by you all. I live in CA. Where are you located? No one around my work and friend circles share my obsession with purses [emoji58]


I hear ya! I'm in MD and those around me don't get it either.  How come I'm on here with fellow purse lovers. [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

I've got sunshine, on a cloudy day. [emoji445]


----------



## Suzanne B.

southernbelle43 said:


> Sure it was "Whispers in the glen"


Thank you!


----------



## yellowbernie

Been using my Tea Rose Rogue


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Willis!



What a cutie!! [emoji173]


----------



## musiclover

whatevany said:


> My first rehab vintage City Bag:
> View attachment 3651435



You did a lovely job on your rehab!

Would you mind showing the pretty purse charm hanging on your bag?  I think I see a cute tiny purse!


----------



## whatevany

Thank you! The charm is a pink handbag from Juicy Couture, got it at Kohl's for 13 had a coupon. I will take a better pic when I get home from work.


----------



## soonergirl

The details on this one [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Sure it was "Whispers in the glen"


I apologize.  I just realized that I ordered three things the same day.  The flower charm came from Amazon froma the seller JJEShopping.
I ordered another charm from Whispers in the Glen for my granddaughter.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Sure it was "Whispers in the glen"


See my last post I gave you the wrong name!


----------



## momofgirls

yellowbernie said:


> Been using my Tea Rose Rogue


Pretty ❤️


----------



## whateve

soonergirl said:


> The details on this one [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3651922


I absolutely love this bag! I think it might be my favorite but don't tell my other bags.


----------



## Misty Yvonne

whateve said:


> Willis!


View media item 2328


----------



## Misty Yvonne

Here's my 1st coach bag


----------



## Misty Yvonne

My 1st coachView media item 2328View media item 2320


----------



## whatevany




----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Sure it was "Whispers in the glen"


Here is the charm on the bag.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Misty Yvonne said:


> View media item 2328



I think you need to post in the authentication thread for that answer.


----------



## Suzanne B.

southernbelle43 said:


> I apologize.  I just realized that I ordered three things the same day.  The flower charm came from Amazon froma the seller JJEShopping.
> I ordered another charm from Whispers in the Glen for my granddaughter.


No problem. I did wonder about it though, when I didn't find any flowers.  

The charm looks gorgeous on the bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

Suzanne B. said:


> No problem. I did wonder about it though, when I didn't find any flowers.
> 
> The charm looks gorgeous on the bag!


I figured it would not take long to see that.


----------



## soonergirl

Changing to my new addition for the night.


----------



## katev

Misty Yvonne said:


> My 1st coach Real or fake by Misty Yvonne posted Mar 31, 2017 at 2:01 PM



You need to post pictures in the authentication forum to have an authenticator look at it, read the information at the link below: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/


----------



## highrider9o9

Misty Yvonne said:


> View media item 2328



Sorry to tell you that its fake.


----------



## musiclover

whatevany said:


> View attachment 3652165



How beautiful!  I've never seen these before!  I love the gold heart detail. Thanks so much for showing me. I will have to take a look now at Juicy Couture!


----------



## hollymable

Yesterday, Mini Tanner


----------



## hollymable

Today, Mini Bennett


----------



## whateve

soonergirl said:


> Changing to my new addition for the night.
> 
> View attachment 3652364


Beautiful! Darn, I just realized I didn't see any Swagger shoulder bags when I visited the Coach store recently. Now I'll never know if they would have worked for me.


----------



## Winterfell5

soonergirl said:


> The details on this one [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3651922


Twins on this Dakotah!  Just love the leather on this bag, one of Coach's best and a favorite of mine!


----------



## carterazo

Mickie satchel in orange for some brightness on another dreary day. This color makes me smile. [emoji41]  (Camera reads it a little too red.)


----------



## K.E.W.

carterazo said:


> Mickie satchel in orange for some brightness on another dreary day. This color makes me smile. [emoji41]  (Camera reads it a little too red.)
> View attachment 3652774




I pulled this beauty out of my closet to wear next week.  It's one of my first Coach bags and in my TOP 5 Faves!  Poppy Glam Leather Slim Tote in Cobalt.  The waxed leather is Divine, as is this color -- I wish Coach would still use this leather.  For ME, it's the ultimate in luxury!  The versatile chain strap can be converted to Crossbody/Shoulder length OR shortened to be handheld.

I photographed it on an angle for better lighting, including sliding Steggy over a bit.


----------



## carterazo

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3653521
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled this beauty out of my closet to wear next week.  It's one of my first Coach bags and in my TOP 5 Faves!  Poppy Glam Leather Slim Tote in Cobalt.  The waxed leather is Divine, as is this color -- I wish Coach would still use this leather.  For ME, it's the ultimate in luxury!  The versatile chain strap can be converted to Crossbody/Shoulder length OR shortened to be handheld.
> 
> I photographed it on an angle for better lighting, including sliding Steggy over a bit.


That is such a great bag! I remember that gorgeous shade of blue. [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3653521
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled this beauty out of my closet to wear next week.  It's one of my first Coach bags and in my TOP 5 Faves!  Poppy Glam Leather Slim Tote in Cobalt.  The waxed leather is Divine, as is this color -- I wish Coach would still use this leather.  For ME, it's the ultimate in luxury!  The versatile chain strap can be converted to Crossbody/Shoulder length OR shortened to be handheld.
> 
> I photographed it on an angle for better lighting, including sliding Steggy over a bit.



This is so pretty -- I have never seen this style or color before.  I really like the outside pocket and your charm looks great there.


----------



## pursecharm1

hollymable said:


> Yesterday, Mini Tanner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652684





hollymable said:


> Today, Mini Bennett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652686



I love the mini versions!


----------



## BeachBagGal

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3653521
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled this beauty out of my closet to wear next week.  It's one of my first Coach bags and in my TOP 5 Faves!  Poppy Glam Leather Slim Tote in Cobalt.  The waxed leather is Divine, as is this color -- I wish Coach would still use this leather.  For ME, it's the ultimate in luxury!  The versatile chain strap can be converted to Crossbody/Shoulder length OR shortened to be handheld.
> 
> I photographed it on an angle for better lighting, including sliding Steggy over a bit.



[emoji173] this color!


----------



## Iamminda

My light blue Dakotah is a favorite of mine across all brands!!


----------



## alansgail

Iamminda said:


> My light blue Dakotah is a favorite of mine across all brands!!



Simply adore this color, well done!


----------



## alansgail

Carried my "ever so easy to use" small Toaster satchel to Church tonight. It's small, convenient, and holds all that I need. I reach for it a lot!


----------



## Iamminda

alansgail said:


> Simply adore this color, well done!


Thank you.  I like your Toaster satchel -- the pebbly leather and that outside pocket -- very nice.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> My light blue Dakotah is a favorite of mine across all brands!!



Love this bag, Iam!! [emoji173]. Looks sooo super soft!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> My light blue Dakotah is a favorite of mine across all brands!!



This is a lovely colour!  Feels so fresh and spring-like!


----------



## musiclover

alansgail said:


> Carried my "ever so easy to use" small Toaster satchel to Church tonight. It's small, convenient, and holds all that I need. I reach for it a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653878


I love the colour and the pebbled leather!  Your hang tags go so nicely with it.  I must have been asleep when these cuties came out because I can't remember them.  The Toaster is a really cute style with those long zipper pulls.


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> My light blue Dakotah is a favorite of mine across all brands!!


Beautiful color and the details are really nice.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much 


BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bag, Iam!! [emoji173]. Looks sooo super soft!





musiclover said:


> This is a lovely colour!  Feels so fresh and spring-like!





SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful color and the details are really nice.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

COACH 14735 POPPY LARGE BELLA GRAFFITI BLOSSOM Bag Purse, Scarf & Wallet Set


----------



## keishapie1973

Iamminda said:


> My light blue Dakotah is a favorite of mine across all brands!!



I can see why. The Dakotah has amazing details....


----------



## BeachBagGal

COACH ADDICT said:


> COACH 14735 POPPY LARGE BELLA GRAFFITI BLOSSOM Bag Purse, Scarf & Wallet Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655329
> View attachment 3655330



What a fun bag!!


----------



## soonergirl

whateve said:


> Beautiful! Darn, I just realized I didn't see any Swagger shoulder bags when I visited the Coach store recently. Now I'll never know if they would have worked for me.



It's a winner, IMO (with the strap modified). The bag is sturdy, classy and holds a lot for its size. I think it feels like a higher quality bag than the 1941 Dinky 24. I'm trying not to do any more duplicates of bags but if I found this one in the burnished fatigue color...

Today's companion -


----------



## katev

soonergirl said:


> ...Today's companion -



Wow! I wasn't sure how I felt about black roses but when I see that charm with your nomad - the combination is just breathtaking!


----------



## faintlymacabre

katev said:


> Wow! I wasn't sure how I felt about black roses but when I see that charm with your nomad - the combination is just breathtaking!



These black roses are a perfect pairing for the Nomads with the matching dark hardware, IMO.


----------



## Iamminda

keishapie1973 said:


> I can see why. The Dakotah has amazing details....


Thanks K .  It is an amazing bag.


----------



## whateve

soonergirl said:


> It's a winner, IMO (with the strap modified). The bag is sturdy, classy and holds a lot for its size. I think it feels like a higher quality bag than the 1941 Dinky 24. I'm trying not to do any more duplicates of bags but if I found this one in the burnished fatigue color...
> 
> Today's companion -
> 
> View attachment 3655351


I love this blue!


----------



## soonergirl

faintlymacabre said:


> These black roses are a perfect pairing for the Nomads with the matching dark hardware, IMO.



Love this!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Out with Rexy today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> It's a winner, IMO (with the strap modified). The bag is sturdy, classy and holds a lot for its size. I think it feels like a higher quality bag than the 1941 Dinky 24. I'm trying not to do any more duplicates of bags but if I found this one in the burnished fatigue color...
> 
> Today's companion -
> 
> View attachment 3655351



Perfect combo together! What color is your Nomad?


----------



## BeachBagGal

faintlymacabre said:


> These black roses are a perfect pairing for the Nomads with the matching dark hardware, IMO.



Another great combo!


----------



## SEWDimples

1st generation regular Rogue in Black. I have not carried her in awhile. I love it.


----------



## SEWDimples

COACH ADDICT said:


> COACH 14735 POPPY LARGE BELLA GRAFFITI BLOSSOM Bag Purse, Scarf & Wallet Set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655329
> View attachment 3655330



So fun and colorful!



soonergirl said:


> It's a winner, IMO (with the strap modified). The bag is sturdy, classy and holds a lot for its size. I think it feels like a higher quality bag than the 1941 Dinky 24. I'm trying not to do any more duplicates of bags but if I found this one in the burnished fatigue color...
> 
> Today's companion -
> 
> View attachment 3655351



Love Nomad! This color is beautiful.



faintlymacabre said:


> These black roses are a perfect pairing for the Nomads with the matching dark hardware, IMO.


Looks great. The perfect bag.



faintlymacabre said:


> Out with Rexy today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655449



Adorable. I love clutch bags.


----------



## soonergirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Perfect combo together! What color is your Nomad?



Thanks! It's cornflower.


----------



## lucerovillegas

faintlymacabre said:


> These black roses are a perfect pairing for the Nomads with the matching dark hardware, IMO.



I hadn't even considered the nomad until I saw yours! I have chunky arms, is it comfortable to carry?


----------



## katev

I have 2 nomads (and chunky arms!) and they are very comfortable to carry as shoulder bags! They also came with adjustable crossbody straps but I haven't needed to use the long straps. Perhaps in the winter, when I am wearing sweaters and a heavy coat, I might need to pull out the long strap.

There are some nomads at the outlets right now, perhaps you could try one out and see how it feels. Some of the colors also come in a smaller size but I haven't tried the small bags.


----------



## aundria17




----------



## Sarah03




----------



## tlo

I can't get enough of this bag. Think I'm now obsessed!!


----------



## MKB0925

tlo said:


> I can't get enough of this bag. Think I'm now obsessed!!
> 
> View attachment 3656521



Gorgeous bag and that is a perfect shade of red!


----------



## faintlymacabre

lucerovillegas said:


> I hadn't even considered the nomad until I saw yours! I have chunky arms, is it comfortable to carry?



It's super comfortable!  There's more available strap drop when you carry the bag because the body of it droops down.


----------



## tlo

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag and that is a perfect shade of red!



Thank you MKB0925  I agree!!


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3656505



Love this!!  So gorgeous!!


----------



## annie1

Loving her


----------



## Chloe2011

annie1 said:


> View attachment 3656710
> 
> 
> Loving her


I need this!  How heavy is it?


----------



## annie1

Chloe2011 said:


> I need this!  How heavy is it?



It can be but I carry mine shoulder style like this so not bad


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> I can't get enough of this bag. Think I'm now obsessed!!
> 
> View attachment 3656521



Total eye candy T!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Total eye candy T!



Thank you Iamminda.


----------



## BeachBagGal

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3656298





Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3656505



Same bag, different colors? Both so pretty!! Aundria - love the cherries!


----------



## carterazo

Striped Borough for today.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Striped Borough for today.
> View attachment 3656982


Another gorgeous Borough! I just love you handbag collection!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Same bag, different colors? Both so pretty!! Aundria - love the cherries!



Yeah! Aundria's is the 2016, mines the 2015.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Striped Borough for today.
> View attachment 3656982


I love this one -- so elegant and such clean lines


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> Another gorgeous Borough! I just love you handbag collection!


Thank you!


Iamminda said:


> I love this one -- so elegant and such clean lines


Thanks! Yes, that's what attracted me to it. I love it's simplicity. [emoji4]


----------



## K.E.W.

carterazo said:


> That is such a great bag! I remember that gorgeous shade of blue. [emoji7]



Thx!


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty -- I have never seen this style or color before.  I really like the outside pocket and your charm looks great there.



Thx, Iamminda!  I believe this particular Poppy only came in this color and Black.  Similar models didn't have this chain strap.


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> My light blue Dakotah is a favorite of mine across all brands!!




Cool color!!


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> Cool color!!


Thanks .   Like your cute new avatar!


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .   Like your cute new avatar!




Haha, thx!  Lately I've been addicted to changing my avatars at random -- waaaay cheaper than our other "hobby", if you get my drift.


----------



## K.E.W.

carterazo said:


> Striped Borough for today.
> View attachment 3656982




I've never seen this before -- love it!


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> Haha, thx!  Lately I've been addicted to changing my avatars at random -- waaaay cheaper than our other "hobby", if you get my drift.


Excellent idea!!!   You may see me soon with a new avatar (lol).  Have a great night


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Excellent idea!!!   You may see me soon with a new avatar (lol).  Have a great night



You as well!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

My FAV C bag! [emoji177][emoji179][emoji177]


----------



## Chihua5

Pink page going out for breakfast


----------



## soonergirl

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3657441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink page going out for breakfast



Oh my gosh I love this! I hadn't seen the pink one!


----------



## carterazo

K.E.W. said:


> I've never seen this before -- love it!


Thanks! I ve posted it before, but this time I finally got a nice pic that does it justice. [emoji28]


----------



## Chihua5

soonergirl said:


> Oh my gosh I love this! I hadn't seen the pink one!


I think they only sold this color at the Coach retail/boutique stores. The interior is the darker rouge color.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Turnlock tote maiden voyage!


----------



## K.E.W.

shillinggirl88 said:


> Turnlock tote maiden voyage!




Is that the saddle color?  It really suits this Tote well -- looks like glovetanned leather, in this pic.  Beautiful!


----------



## shillinggirl88

K.E.W. said:


> Is that the saddle color?  It really suits this Tote well -- looks like glovetanned leather, in this pic.  Beautiful!


Yes it is saddle! Thank you...


----------



## soonergirl

shillinggirl88 said:


> Turnlock tote maiden voyage!



These are great totes!!

I'm bag cheating today but still have my trusty computer bag [emoji41]


----------



## shillinggirl88

soonergirl said:


> These are great totes!!
> 
> I'm bag cheating today but still have my trusty computer bag [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3658077


I agree!


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Miss Mia #15729 has been my companion for a good while now. As you can see...she is well loved (used).  She holds quite a bit for her size.  [emoji177] [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

Still in my Margot..


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Still in my Margot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658630


Wonderful bag for spring!


----------



## tlo

MKB0925 said:


> Still in my Margot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658630



I LOVE Margot!!!


----------



## MKB0925

tlo said:


> I LOVE Margot!!!



Thanks! I thought she would be too small but she really is a great size for everyday!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Glue is all dry, time to take this guy out for a spin!


----------



## Hobbsy

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3658863
> 
> 
> Glue is all dry, time to take this guy out for a spin!


Wow! You did a crazy good job!!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Hobbsy said:


> Wow! You did a crazy good job!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Lucylu29

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3658863
> 
> 
> Glue is all dry, time to take this guy out for a spin!


Wow, I admire your bravery! Even though this isn't my style I still think it looks awesome!


----------



## alansgail

Can't seem to stop using this bag! I've gotten more comments on it...people are fascinated with the characters.


----------



## yellowbernie

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3658863
> 
> 
> Glue is all dry, time to take this guy out for a spin!


Look Great, what glue do you use?


----------



## Laurie Lou

yellowbernie said:


> Look Great, what glue do you use?



Thanks! I used Gorilla Super Glue Gel!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Lucylu29 said:


> Wow, I admire your bravery! Even though this isn't my style I still think it looks awesome!



Thank you!


----------



## MKB0925

alansgail said:


> Can't seem to stop using this bag! I've gotten more comments on it...people are fascinated with the characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659122



I really like this print...very pretty!


----------



## yellowbernie

Laurie Lou said:


> Thanks! I used Gorilla Super Glue Gel!


Thanks..


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3658863
> 
> 
> Glue is all dry, time to take this guy out for a spin!


WOW I LOVE THIS BAG AMAZING...


----------



## christinemliu

pruetjx said:


> It's cold and grey today, so I broke this pretty lady out. The flower fob reminds me that eventually it will warm up...


Beautiful! May I ask which style this is? Is this from the Kristin line?


----------



## carterazo

My gorgeous Rogue. [emoji7] 
(My camera does not do well with teal. It looks way too blue.)


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> My gorgeous Rogue. [emoji7]
> (My camera does not do well with teal. It looks way too blue.)
> View attachment 3660247


Absolutely gorgeous (even as a blue bag ).


----------



## lucerovillegas

carterazo said:


> My gorgeous Rogue. [emoji7]
> (My camera does not do well with teal. It looks way too blue.)
> View attachment 3660247



Is this mineral? Beautiful bag [emoji7]


----------



## Laurie Lou

COACH ADDICT said:


> WOW I LOVE THIS BAG AMAZING...



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

lucerovillegas said:


> Is this mineral? Beautiful bag [emoji7]


Thanks!  Yes, that's the mineral. My camera changes the color so much it almost looks like the dark denim. [emoji28]


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Rhyder 24 heading to soccer and school Easter Egg hunt fundraiser!







Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## faintlymacabre

Grocery run...


----------



## musiclover

My MFF Ashley carryall and robot keyring with Elizabeth Bennet on a rainy Saturday afternoon.


----------



## zjones

Patchwork Saddle, for lunch with my partner's nephew and his wife, who are in town visiting. It's the first time since I bought this one that it's getting taken out on the town. I'm excited!


----------



## pbnjam




----------



## BeachBagGal

Purseluvnmama said:


> Rhyder 24 heading to soccer and school Easter Egg hunt fundraiser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app



What a fun Easter combo!



faintlymacabre said:


> Grocery run...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661371



What a nice companion!



musiclover said:


> View attachment 3661498
> 
> My MFF Ashley carryall and robot keyring with Elizabeth Bennet on a rainy Saturday afternoon.



What a cute combo!



zjones said:


> Patchwork Saddle, for lunch with my partner's nephew and his wife, who are in town visiting. It's the first time since I bought this one that it's getting taken out on the town. I'm excited!
> 
> View attachment 3662077



Loving that pop of fun to your outfit!



pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3662118



So cute with the penguin!


----------



## branbran1984

Took my friend to the dentist and carried my tea rose. Clearly we are in the way lol


----------



## soonergirl

Playing around in my closet and wound up with this combo today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> Took my friend to the dentist and carried my tea rose. Clearly we are in the way lol



Very pretty! Cute MK Ava too!



soonergirl said:


> Playing around in my closet and wound up with this combo today.
> 
> View attachment 3662333


 Love the combo!


----------



## Sarah03

soonergirl said:


> Playing around in my closet and wound up with this combo today.
> 
> View attachment 3662333



LOVE this!!


----------



## musiclover

soonergirl said:


> Playing around in my closet and wound up with this combo today.
> 
> View attachment 3662333



I love your purse charm--it's so pretty! I should have paid more attention when they were available.


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> I love your purse charm--it's so pretty! I should have paid more attention when they were available.



The fobs can still be ordered from Coach even though they haven't been listed on the Coach.com web site for at least 2 months. I just called and they still have them available in black and in grey birch. The order number is 56721 and the price is $145.

I keep thinking that they will be released to the outlets or FOS soon, but so far that hasn't happened. But some of the Canadian outlets got them in about a month ago.


----------



## yellowbernie

katev said:


> The fobs can still be ordered from Coach even though they haven't been listed on the Coach.com web site for at least 2 months. I just called and they still have them available in black and in grey birch. The order number is 56721 and the price is $145.
> 
> I keep thinking that they will be released to the outlets or FOS soon, but so far that hasn't happened. But some of the Canadian outlets got them in about a month ago.


Love these just got my replacement one in the black, been thinking about getting a Grey birch one.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> The fobs can still be ordered from Coach even though they haven't been listed on the Coach.com web site for at least 2 months. I just called and they still have them available in black and in grey birch. The order number is 56721 and the price is $145.
> 
> I keep thinking that they will be released to the outlets or FOS soon, but so far that hasn't happened. But some of the Canadian outlets got them in about a month ago.



Thank you, katev! I had no idea I could still get one!  I will have to call my SA tomorrow.


----------



## musiclover

My beloved Ergo Tote. I think it's my favourite of all my Coach totes.


----------



## katev

yellowbernie said:


> Love these just got my replacement one in the black, been thinking about getting a Grey birch one.





musiclover said:


> Thank you, katev! I had no idea I could still get one!  I will have to call my SA tomorrow.



They are selling them on eBay for $200 and more but they are still available from Coach at the retail price:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Multi...687520?hash=item33cbcf3920:g:EJcAAOSwhQhY4xDH


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> My beloved Ergo Tote. I think it's my favourite of all my Coach totes....



I love the Ergo bags, I only have one - a hobo - but it is an all-time favorite. Your tote is beautiful!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I love the Ergo bags, I only have one - a hobo - but it is an all-time favorite. Your tote is beautiful!



Thank you, katev!  The tote was a lucky find at my local consignment store.  Every time I go in I keep thinking, maybe today's the day I'll find another bag with Legacy lining!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> My beloved Ergo Tote. I think it's my favourite of all my Coach totes.
> View attachment 3662524



Nice tote and looks super comfy! Great pops of color and fob! [emoji3]


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice tote and looks super comfy! Great pops of color and fob! [emoji3]



Hi BBG!  I've been a slow learner, but I think I've finally figured out I prefer neutral coloured handbags for the most part, with lots of colour and pattern on my SLGs!  This realization will hopefully give me pause for reflection before making future purchases going forward.


----------



## Suzanne B.

musiclover said:


> Hi BBG!  I've been a slow learner, but I think I've finally figured out I prefer neutral coloured handbags for the most part, with lots of colour and pattern on my SLGs!  This realization will hopefully give me pause for reflection before making future purchases going forward.


Me too. I like bright colors, but just not on my handbags. I love brightly colored slg's.


----------



## yellowbernie

katev said:


> I love the Ergo bags, I only have one - a hobo - but it is an all-time favorite. Your tote is beautiful!


I know I saw one on ebay for $199.00 or best offer, I offered $145.00, she didn't take it.  It's still for sale. post this on the wrong answer.  sry


----------



## yellowbernie

katev said:


> They are selling them on eBay for $200 and more but they are still available from Coach at the retail price:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Multi...687520?hash=item33cbcf3920:g:EJcAAOSwhQhY4xDH


Actually that's the one I put the $145.00 offer on..


----------



## musiclover

Suzanne B. said:


> Me too. I like bright colors, but just not on my handbags. I love brightly colored slg's.



Hi Suzanne!  I've been thinking about this all evening, going through my bags and accessories and it's a definite pattern for me with all the pieces I love best. I think that's why I also love the bright coloured linings of Coach Bags Past--I like the party of colour on the inside of my bags!


----------



## alansgail

My bag today.....what a surprise! Revered my Baseman tote, loving the gray with black trim and handles.


----------



## carterazo

Back to Rogue in marine.


----------



## Esquared72

My new Nomad


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my New Willis bags. This style is so great.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my New Willis bags. This style is so great.



Such a great bag and looks good on you!


----------



## musiclover

Time for Spring colours...Coach Denim Swagger, cerise smooth leather slim zip around wallet and cerise pebbled leather card case; Kate Spade floral pouch; and Louis Vuitton PM agenda and round coin purse.


----------



## soonergirl

Flowers today [emoji254][emoji259][emoji254][emoji259]


----------



## annie1

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3666379
> 
> Time for Spring colours...Coach Denim Swagger, cerise smooth leather slim zip around wallet and cerise pebbled leather card case; Kate Spade floral pouch; and Louis Vuitton PM agenda and round coin purse.



What a pretty array of SLGs!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Flowers today [emoji254][emoji259][emoji254][emoji259]
> 
> View attachment 3666448



Love those flowers!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> What a pretty array of SLGs!



Thank you!  I think I'm happiest and the most content with my collection when my handbags are neutral and and the SLGs are fun and varied (but not too numerous for either category). The Kate Spade case adds a nice splash of colour to help tie it all together.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3666379
> 
> Time for Spring colours...Coach Denim Swagger, cerise smooth leather slim zip around wallet and cerise pebbled leather card case; Kate Spade floral pouch; and Louis Vuitton PM agenda and round coin purse.


So pretty!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> So pretty!



Thank you, C!  I'm enjoying my pinks and florals.


----------



## ZSP

annie1 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666766


Beautiful bag...what's it called?


----------



## whateve

Peony Isabelle. I haven't carried her in forever.


----------



## annie1

ZSP said:


> Beautiful bag...what's it called?



It's the Sydney satchel


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Peony Isabelle. I haven't carried her in forever.



What a pretty, springy color! [emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Peony Isabelle. I haven't carried her in forever.


Great color.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Marine Haley Satchel today.


----------



## Hobbsy

whateve said:


> Peony Isabelle. I haven't carried her in forever.


Wow, that's a pretty color!


----------



## QueenBee413

Idk what my deal is but I flipping love this bag and I think it may be the cheapest one I've purchased!


----------



## SMR15

Happy Easter everyone[emoji173]️


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Returning from Easter mass.

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## katev

It's finally here! Click on the link below for my annual Easter Bag and Bunny post:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/easter-bag-and-bunny-pics-2017.964232/

Have a Happy and Blessed Holiday!
(\ (\
( -.-)
o_(")(")


----------



## Wendyann7




----------



## Wendyann7

Not able to capture the turquoise color very well!  Happy Easter[emoji235][emoji235]


----------



## Sarah03

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3669668



Gorgeous! Is that tourmaline?


----------



## Sarah03

Moved in to this beauty for her maiden voyage! I love love love this bag. And I finally busted out some new SLGs! 
1941 Red Rogue!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Moved in to this beauty for her maiden voyage! I love love love this bag. And I finally busted out some new SLGs!
> 1941 Red Rogue!
> View attachment 3669871


All gorgeous!!!


----------



## Wendyann7

Sarah03 said:


> Gorgeous! Is that tourmaline?



Yes!


----------



## carterazo

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3669668





Sarah03 said:


> Moved in to this beauty for her maiden voyage! I love love love this bag. And I finally busted out some new SLGs!
> 1941 Red Rogue!
> View attachment 3669871


Such pretty bags and colors ladies! [emoji7]


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sarah03 said:


> Moved in to this beauty for her maiden voyage! I love love love this bag. And I finally busted out some new SLGs!
> 1941 Red Rogue!
> View attachment 3669871


Wow love that red which size is it please?


----------



## Laurie Lou

Rogue 25


----------



## musiclover

Waiting for the hubster to get the tires changed on his car.  Navy City Tote in pebbled leather. 


A close-up of my Goldie Chan keyfob. I love these charms in leather with embellishments and all the extra dangling pieces.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Large gathered Sophia plus butterfly charm.







Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Hobbsy said:


> First day out for Miss Grey



FABULOUS!


----------



## musiclover

Purseluvnmama said:


> Large gathered Sophia plus butterfly charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app



Sophia, you take my breath away with your loveliness.  Such a stunning handbag!


----------



## Kitts

musiclover said:


> Waiting for the hubster to get the tires changed on his car.  Navy City Tote in pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3670395
> 
> A close-up of my Goldie Chan keyfob. I love these charms in leather with embellishments and all the extra dangling pieces.
> View attachment 3670400



So pretty and the fob looks great! I have this in black and it's such and easy bag to carry and it holds just the right amount!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> All gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


carterazo said:


> Such pretty bags and colors ladies! [emoji7]


Thank you!


elvisfan4life said:


> Wow love that red which size is it please?



Thank you! It is the regular size.


----------



## musiclover

Kitts said:


> So pretty and the fob looks great! I have this in black and it's such and easy bag to carry and it holds just the right amount!



Thank you!  I love my navy colour--I wish I had seen the black!  That would be a good colour to have as well. I totally agree with you, it holds the perfect amount. Besides, it's one of the few bags I have that I can carry on my shoulder and it stays in place!


----------



## Hobbsy

HandbagDiva354 said:


> FABULOUS! [emoji813]


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> Waiting for the hubster to get the tires changed on his car.  Navy City Tote in pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3670395
> 
> A close-up of my Goldie Chan keyfob. I love these charms in leather with embellishments and all the extra dangling pieces.
> View attachment 3670400


Twins on the fob! This is my only leather Poppy Chan keyfob. I think it is the best of them.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Twins on the fob! This is my only leather Poppy Chan keyfob. I think it is the best of them.



Sadly, this is the only Poppy piece I still have left. I do enjoy using it as it's so playful and fun. I'm not quite sure what possessed me to sell and give away the rest of my Poppy collection. I think I was feeling overwhelmed with all my bags and just decided to get rid of all my fabric bags and keep only the leather bags.  But I should have waited and been more thoughtful because I have a lot of bag regret now. Life changes and I would enjoy using them now.


----------



## carterazo

Purseluvnmama said:


> Large gathered Sophia plus butterfly charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


So pretty! 

I need to pull mine out. I haven't carried it far too long.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> Sadly, this is the only Poppy piece I still have left. I do enjoy using it as it's so playful and fun. I'm not quite sure what possessed me to sell and give away the rest of my Poppy collection. I think I was feeling overwhelmed with all my bags and just decided to get rid of all my fabric bags and keep only the leather bags.  But I should have waited and been more thoughtful because I have a lot of bag regret now. Life changes and I would enjoy using them now.


I know how that is. I sold nearly all my fabric bags too. I felt funny carrying signature, like people were going to think I was flaunting the brand. I had the perfect Poppy bag for the Goldie charm. I don't regret selling the bag because it was impossible to keep clean, but I haven't used the charm since.

I have a few bags I never use that I haven't sold because I'm afraid I'll have bag regret.


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> Sadly, this is the only Poppy piece I still have left. I do enjoy using it as it's so playful and fun. I'm not quite sure what possessed me to sell and give away the rest of my Poppy collection. I think I was feeling overwhelmed with all my bags and just decided to get rid of all my fabric bags and keep only the leather bags.  But I should have waited and been more thoughtful because I have a lot of bag regret now. Life changes and I would enjoy using them now.





whateve said:


> I know how that is. I sold nearly all my fabric bags too. I felt funny carrying signature, like people were going to think I was flaunting the brand. I had the perfect Poppy bag for the Goldie charm. I don't regret selling the bag because it was impossible to keep clean, but I haven't used the charm since. I have a few bags I never use that I haven't sold because I'm afraid I'll have bag regret.



I only have a few fabric bags and I don't carry them often but I am glad that I kept them. One is a khaki/sand sig Parker Hippie, my first Coach bag, that I recently posted at the link below. It is a great, light-weight, convenient, summery, crossbody bag.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-fobs-and-charms.960067/page-7#post-31256264

I also have a black sig Poppy Groovy that is the perfect small bag to pack for business trips. It holds a lot but it is light-weight, hands-free, and versatile. The only other Poppy item I have is a large, black leather wristlet with 2 zip compartments - very practical.

And I have a zebra print, north south tote that is a great travel bag. It's roomy, light-weight and tough.

You can't beat fabric for light-weight, resilient bags!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I only have a few fabric bags and I don't carry them often but I am glad that I kept them. One is a khaki/sand sig Parker Hippie, my first Coach bag, that I recently posted at the link below. It is a great, light-weight, convenient, summery, crossbody bag.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-fobs-and-charms.960067/page-7#post-31256264
> 
> I also have a black sig Poppy Groovy that is the perfect small bag to pack for business trips. It holds a lot but it is light-weight, hands-free, and versatile. The only other Poppy item I have is a large, black leather wristlet with 2 zip compartments - very practical.
> 
> And I have a zebra print, north south tote that is a great travel bag. It's roomy, light-weight and tough.
> 
> You can't beat fabric for light-weight, resilient bags!


That's true. I still have an ocelot print crossbody, chevron Sophia, and an older nylon quilted bag. I love Groovy. I sold mine when I started carrying more than it held, but now that I've downsized again, it would work. I still have two Poppy bags - a cinch(drawstring) in sparkle leather and a Spotlight in sapphire leather. I love them both but the cinch has very delicate leather so I only use it occasionally. I also have a Poppy sequin wristlet I don't use but it is so pretty!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Thank you![emoji3] 


carterazo said:


> So pretty!
> 
> I need to pull mine out. I haven't carried it far too long.


Thanks! [emoji1] 


musiclover said:


> Sophia, you take my breath away with your loveliness.  Such a stunning handbag!




Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Rogue 36!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> I know how that is. I sold nearly all my fabric bags too. I felt funny carrying signature, like people were going to think I was flaunting the brand. I had the perfect Poppy bag for the Goldie charm. I don't regret selling the bag because it was impossible to keep clean, but I haven't used the charm since.
> 
> I have a few bags I never use that I haven't sold because I'm afraid I'll have bag regret.



That's what motivated my selling too, carrying the signature bags.  But really, I'm of an age where that should not bother me anymore.  I think if you have space for the bags and they are not a bother to you, then it's best to keep them.   It would basically be impossible for me to acquire those I sold because I'm so particular about wear and condition, so unless it was brand new and reasonably priced (now, there's an oxymoron if ever I heard one), I don't think it's going to happen for me.  Lesson learned:  I'm a slow seller now.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I only have a few fabric bags and I don't carry them often but I am glad that I kept them. One is a khaki/sand sig Parker Hippie, my first Coach bag, that I recently posted at the link below. It is a great, light-weight, convenient, summery, crossbody bag.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-fobs-and-charms.960067/page-7#post-31256264
> 
> I also have a black sig Poppy Groovy that is the perfect small bag to pack for business trips. It holds a lot but it is light-weight, hands-free, and versatile. The only other Poppy item I have is a large, black leather wristlet with 2 zip compartments - very practical.
> 
> And I have a zebra print, north south tote that is a great travel bag. It's roomy, light-weight and tough.
> 
> You can't beat fabric for light-weight, resilient bags!


I love your Parker Hippie, so pretty with the shells purse charm.

The Poppy Groovy is one of the bags I sold, except mine was the gold colour with the most gorgeous bright turquoise lining.  I really regret selling it because it was just so lovely and would be good for travel, as you say.  When I owned it my kids were a lot smaller and we were only travelling to either go to the lake or ski--not really Poppy 
Groovy places.  But now that they're older we're travelling more to big cities, going to concerts so it would be perfect.  This is definitely an example of as our lives change, so do our bag needs.


----------



## musiclover

Cloudy with sunny breaks today so I was happy to carry my denim Swagger.  I love the blue with the gold hardware.  She'll be two years old in May.  I don't use the shoulder strap because the handle drop is great for arm carry and the handles, while not perfectly rolled handles, are still quite comfortable as a handheld bag.  I've also included my LV essentials.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> I love your Parker Hippie, so pretty with the shells purse charm.
> 
> The Poppy Groovy is one of the bags I sold, except mine was the gold colour with the most gorgeous bright turquoise lining.  I really regret selling it because it was just so lovely and would be good for travel, as you say.  When I owned it my kids were a lot smaller and we were only travelling to either go to the lake or ski--not really Poppy
> Groovy places.  But now that they're older we're travelling more to big cities, going to concerts so it would be perfect.  This is definitely an example of as our lives change, so do our bag needs.


This was my Groovy. I loved the silver letters. It had beautiful purple lining.


----------



## whateve

Raining today, so I'm carrying patent Audrey.


----------



## CoachMaven

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3669668



Twins! I LOVE this bag so much!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Raining today, so I'm carrying patent Audrey.



So pretty! I only have one Audrey tote (the fish tote!) but I love the Audrey bags!


----------



## katev

I love my black/black sig groovy, and she has beautiful deep coral lining!


----------



## faintlymacabre

The 36.  I need more variety, I know...


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I love my black/black sig groovy, and she has beautiful deep coral lining!


 
Oh, I love this!  Just like mine, but in gold.  I love the sateen signature fabric. So soft and lustrous.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Cloudy with sunny breaks today so I was happy to carry my denim Swagger.  I love the blue with the gold hardware.  She'll be two years old in May.  I don't use the shoulder strap because the handle drop is great for arm carry and the handles, while not perfectly rolled handles, are still quite comfortable as a handheld bag.  I've also included my LV essentials.
> View attachment 3671637


I really like this denim pebbled look!!!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> So pretty! I only have one Audrey tote (the fish tote!) but I love the Audrey bags!


Thank you! I had the fish tote. It was so pretty but it didn't really fit my lifestyle and we never travel to any place exotic.


----------



## goodbyeblues

musiclover said:


> Cloudy with sunny breaks today so I was happy to carry my denim Swagger.  I love the blue with the gold hardware.  She'll be two years old in May.  I don't use the shoulder strap because the handle drop is great for arm carry and the handles, while not perfectly rolled handles, are still quite comfortable as a handheld bag.  I've also included my LV essentials.
> View attachment 3671637


I love your denim Swagger! The blue and gold combo is lovely.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Thank you! I had the fish tote. It was so pretty but it didn't really fit my lifestyle and we never travel to any place exotic.



I think that your coral patent Audrey would make a great travel bag, I love beachy bags because they are so much fun. We usually take just one trip a year and I have far more bags then I need for our travels, but my Audrey Fish Tote and Shells Wristlet are still favorites!


----------



## soonergirl

Ms. Olive, probably out for the last time until fall.


----------



## faintlymacabre

soonergirl said:


> Ms. Olive, probably out for the last time until fall.
> 
> View attachment 3672108



This colour combination is so beautiful.  Don't put her away for the summer!!


----------



## alana171

I'm using my outlet tote today - love this bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3671394
> 
> Rogue 36!


Hey bag twin! Do you love her?


----------



## leechiyong

Some brightness for spring:


----------



## meanieme

Carrying my Coach Peyton Saffiano Leather Zip Top Tote Bag today. Lots of space!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> Hey bag twin! Do you love her?


Yes!! Way more than I expected I would. I was afraid it would be too big but I find it perfect. I've received a ton of compliments on it as well, except for one random cranky old lady who came up to me to say I would develop shoulder problems.


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Some brightness for spring:
> View attachment 3672366


Wow, your bag and drink match -- so pretty!  I heard about this new frap -- how was it?


----------



## leechiyong

Iamminda said:


> Wow, your bag and drink match -- so pretty!  I heard about this new frap -- how was it?


Thank you!

It was delicious.  Very sweet, though. I'd describe it as Starbursts blended into an Orange Julius.


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> Yes!! Way more than I expected I would. I was afraid it would be too big but I find it perfect. I've received a ton of compliments on it as well, except for one random cranky old lady who came up to me to say I would develop shoulder problems.


Great! Well good thing some random person found it necessary to give you a lecture. [emoji41]


----------



## hollymable

Mini Christie in pink ruby


----------



## ZSP

meanieme said:


> Carrying my Coach Peyton Saffiano Leather Zip Top Tote Bag today. Lots of space!


I have this tote too and I love it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

leechiyong said:


> Some brightness for spring:
> View attachment 3672366



Love that Pink Dinky! Oh and what is that colorful fun in your Starbucks cup? Lol


----------



## leechiyong

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that Pink Dinky! Oh and what is that colorful fun in your Starbucks cup? Lol


Thank you!

It's a Unicorn Frappuccino.  It's my new addiction for the next few days (they only have them until April 23rd).


----------



## K.E.W.

leechiyong said:


> Some brightness for spring:
> View attachment 3672366




That is ONE gorgeous shade of PINK!  Enjoy!


----------



## MDT

Sarah03 said:


> Moved in to this beauty for her maiden voyage! I love love love this bag. And I finally busted out some new SLGs!
> 1941 Red Rogue!
> View attachment 3669871





Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3671394
> 
> Rogue 36!





soonergirl said:


> Ms. Olive, probably out for the last time until fall.
> 
> View attachment 3672108



These are some gorgeous Rogues, ladies!


----------



## BeachBagGal

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's a Unicorn Frappuccino.  It's my new addiction for the next few days (they only have them until April 23rd).



Oh wow okay. Looks fun lol


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Out to breakfast at Starbucks with Tea Rose Rogue 25.


----------



## brooksgirl425

Blue and gray Baseman tote


----------



## carterazo

Cheated all week, but I'm back with Ms. Gramercy in nude [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Cheated all week, but I'm back with Ms. Gramercy in nude [emoji7]
> View attachment 3676031



So elegant and classy -- love this one!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> So elegant and classy -- love this one!


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Cheated all week, but I'm back with Ms. Gramercy in nude [emoji7]
> View attachment 3676031



What a classy bag!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> What a classy bag!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

I've been carrying this for the last week. Parker from 2009. The heart charm is Coach. The pink pig is Henri Bendel.


----------



## goodbyeblues

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this for the last week. Parker from 2009. The heart charm is Coach. The pink pig is Henri Bendel.


Beautiful bag! Looks very soft and the color is lovely, especially with the charms.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this for the last week. Parker from 2009. The heart charm is Coach. The pink pig is Henri Bendel.


This is like the prettiest soft pink ever!  Perfect charms.


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this for the last week. Parker from 2009. The heart charm is Coach. The pink pig is Henri Bendel.



I've lusted after this beauty from the first time I saw yours.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this for the last week. Parker from 2009. The heart charm is Coach. The pink pig is Henri Bendel.



So pretty! I love the Parker bags the leather is so soft and special!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this for the last week. Parker from 2009. The heart charm is Coach. The pink pig is Henri Bendel.



So gorgeous and I love all the sparkle!


----------



## Molly0

Tribute to "Willis" from 2012


----------



## Hobbsy

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this for the last week. Parker from 2009. The heart charm is Coach. The pink pig is Henri Bendel.


So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Needed some sun on this rainy, dreary day.


----------



## musiclover

Signs of Spring...my lovely tan soft Borough and LV Damier Azur mini-Pochette.


----------



## Iamminda

This yellow is stunning!!!  So cheery and uplifting!!!


carterazo said:


> Needed some sun on this rainy, dreary day.
> View attachment 3677960



This borough is so elegant!!  Love the little DA cutie too 


musiclover said:


> Signs of Spring...my lovely tan soft Borough and LV Damier Azur mini-Pochette.
> View attachment 3678007


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This yellow is stunning!!!  So cheery and uplifting!!!
> 
> 
> This borough is so elegant!!  Love the little DA cutie too


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

goodbyeblues said:


> Beautiful bag! Looks very soft and the color is lovely, especially with the charms.





Iamminda said:


> This is like the prettiest soft pink ever!  Perfect charms.





ZSP said:


> I've lusted after this beauty from the first time I saw yours.





katev said:


> So pretty! I love the Parker bags the leather is so soft and special!





musiclover said:


> So gorgeous and I love all the sparkle!





Hobbsy said:


> So pretty!


Thank you! I've enjoyed staring at it and fondling it all week.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Thank you!






Iamminda said:


> This yellow is stunning!!!  So cheery and uplifting!!!
> 
> 
> This borough is so elegant!!  Love the little DA cutie too



I love the Borough, such an easy bag to use and it looks good no matter which way it's carried, although on the arm is my favourite.  

I'm rather fond of the DA; it makes me think of blue skies and ocean breezes. After the snow and rain we've had since December, I'm ready for some sun!  Even if it's just in my imagination!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

First time using this one


----------



## musiclover

leopardgirl0123 said:


> First time using this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678884


 Twins!  I use mine everyday as my school bag to haul my lunch, marking, files and little extras I might need for the day.  The leather is beautiful and the profile of this tote is very slim and elegant. I hope you enjoy using yours!


----------



## pruetjx

carterazo said:


> Needed some sun on this rainy, dreary day.
> View attachment 3677960


Very bright and sunshine-y.  What bag is this?


----------



## carterazo

pruetjx said:


> Very bright and sunshine-y.  What bag is this?


It's the Madison leather hobo. [emoji41]


----------



## K.E.W.

musiclover said:


> Signs of Spring...my lovely tan soft Borough and LV Damier Azur mini-Pochette.
> View attachment 3678007



What a stunning, elegant combo!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> This is like the prettiest soft pink ever!  Perfect charms.



What Iamminda said!

So Girly too, adorable!


----------



## K.E.W.

carterazo said:


> Needed some sun on this rainy, dreary day.
> View attachment 3677960



Beautiful yellow!!  What is the color name?


----------



## carterazo

K.E.W. said:


> Beautiful yellow!!  What is the color name?


Thanks! 
 I'll look for the name when I get home.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Brought my market tote with me to Florida.  Of course I had to add my Mickey tag to it!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

musiclover said:


> Twins!  I use mine everyday as my school bag to haul my lunch, marking, files and little extras I might need for the day.  The leather is beautiful and the profile of this tote is very slim and elegant. I hope you enjoy using yours!



Thank you!!  Took it with me today traveling down to Orlando and it was perfect.  So lightweight and roomy.


----------



## musiclover

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Thank you!!  Took it with me today traveling down to Orlando and it was perfect.  So lightweight and roomy.



We have excellent taste....twins on the Mickey tag as well!!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

My new to me small toaster on lunch break!












Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## happyflower1

Today ...


----------



## SEWDimples

True Red Nomad with Snoopy and Woodstock.


----------



## Greenone

Hologram market tote with coated canvas large wallet in multi and Gemini bag charm.


----------



## SEWDimples

Greenone said:


> Hologram market tote with coated canvas large wallet in multi and Gemini bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 3682330


The color of your tote is gorgeous!


----------



## Greenone

SEWDimples said:


> The color of your tote is gorgeous!



Thank you!  Love this bag! Perfect for today.


----------



## lucerovillegas

Greenone said:


> Hologram market tote with coated canvas large wallet in multi and Gemini bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 3682330



OMG the color is amazing! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Greenone

Denim Swagger just perfect for this 80 degree heat in NYC.


----------



## SEWDimples

Greenone said:


> Denim Swagger just perfect for this 80 degree heat in NYC.
> View attachment 3683341


Adorable! It is hot here in NC as well.


----------



## scoutmhen

happyflower1 said:


> Today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682307



I love this. Which bag is this?


----------



## christinemliu

Older Coach...Gallery Chicago Hobo:


----------



## HeatherL

christinemliu said:


> Older Coach...Gallery Chicago Hobo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683795



I've never seen this hobo before, I love it!  It looks so comfy and easy to carry.


----------



## christinemliu

HeatherL said:


> I've never seen this hobo before, I love it!  It looks so comfy and easy to carry.


Thank you! It is comfy, and the leather is pebbled, thick, yet soft. The outside pockets are so handy. My only complaint is the zipper pull is a bit small, especially since it's a recessed zipper, thus I am thinking of adding a longer one.


----------



## popartist

Taking out my brand new Rogue 25 today, acquired Thursday at 30% off from Macy's Herald Square.  Am finding its capacity good for me and the leather smell divine!


----------



## whatevany

First time using my rehabbed Willis


----------



## katev

whatevany said:


> View attachment 3684043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time using my rehabbed Willis



Gorgeous! I love the classic Willis bag, is that mahagony? I am working on rehabbing one in British Tan right now. It looks like you did a great job, do you have any "Before" pictures? Congratulations!


----------



## whatevany

Actually it brown, the lighting in here not too good here's another pic:


It was in good shape when I bought it off Ebay. Am I'm allowed to post the link of the original listing? If so I will post it so you can see the original condition.


----------



## katev

whatevany said:


> Actually it brown, the lighting in here not too good here's another pic:
> View attachment 3684066
> 
> It was in good shape when I bought it off Ebay. Am I'm allowed to post the link of the original listing? If so I will post it so you can see the original condition.



It's beautiful and that shade of dark brown is called Mahagony.

As long as you aren't selling the item on ebay, it's okay to post the link.


----------



## Greenone

Yesterday 80 today only 57?!?  Had to go back to fall with my trusty 1941 75th anniversary duffle.


----------



## whatevany

katev said:


> It's beautiful and that shade of dark brown is called Mahagony.
> 
> As long as you aren't selling the item on ebay, it's okay to post the link.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/391719523041?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you! When I think of Mahogany I tend to picture more of a shade of deep purple, at least that's how it is in the world of hair color...lol


----------



## katev

whatevany said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/391719523041?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you! When I think of Mahogany I tend to picture more of a shade of deep purple, at least that's how it is in the world of hair color...lol



Beautiful and the color is much richer and more even now, nice work!


----------



## whateve

whatevany said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/391719523041?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you! When I think of Mahogany I tend to picture more of a shade of deep purple, at least that's how it is in the world of hair color...lol


Wow, you got a great deal on a beautiful bag! It looks gorgeous.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

This beauty again with a charm this time. [emoji7] 

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Iamminda

whatevany said:


> Actually it brown, the lighting in here not too good here's another pic:
> View attachment 3684066
> 
> It was in good shape when I bought it off Ebay. Am I'm allowed to post the link of the original listing? If so I will post it so you can see the original condition.


Beautiful Willis!


----------



## marissa214

christinemliu said:


> Older Coach...Gallery Chicago Hobo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683795



I have one that looks just like this in eggplant (not sure of official color) and I love it!  But I thought it was in the Park series?  Is yours style F31323?  Just curious b/c I love it so much!


----------



## musiclover

Nolita is having a fun holiday!  At breakfast...




...and poolside. Lucky girl!


----------



## pbnjam

popartist said:


> Taking out my brand new Rogue 25 today, acquired Thursday at 30% off from Macy's Herald Square.  Am finding its capacity good for me and the leather smell divine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684035



Congrats on your beautiful bag! I've been meaning to go check out their Rogue selection there since they are having a sale.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Nolita is having a fun holiday!  At breakfast...
> View attachment 3684460
> 
> View attachment 3684461
> 
> ...and poolside. Lucky girl!



Twins! [emoji173]️ this little bag! Looks like a lot of good yummies around. [emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Nolita is having a fun holiday!  At breakfast...
> View attachment 3684460
> 
> View attachment 3684461
> 
> ...and poolside. Lucky girl!


So pretty.  I especially love the second picture -- that aqua color is the perfect match to the pool!  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## christinemliu

marissa214 said:


> I have one that looks just like this in eggplant (not sure of official color) and I love it!  But I thought it was in the Park series?  Is yours style F31323?  Just curious b/c I love it so much!


Hi! Mine is style F33436, in the color mink, I think I purchased it 2 years ago. It does totally look like yours! I tried to compare online, I think the Chicago Gallery Hobo's strap is a little different than the Park Hobo's.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Twins! [emoji173]️ this little bag! Looks like a lot of good yummies around. [emoji3]



Hi BBG!  I was thinking about you as we (Nolita and me) were enjoying our trip. I'm so glad I saw your reveal and then bought this little cutie myself. She definitely got around...that's my spinach and tomato quiche with a fruit cup.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> So pretty.  I especially love the second picture -- that aqua color is the perfect match to the pool!  Enjoy your trip.



Thanks, I!  We had a fun day relaxing at the pool. The weather was amazing. But now we're getting ready to come home.


----------



## marissa214

christinemliu said:


> Hi! Mine is style F33436, in the color mink, I think I purchased it 2 years ago. It does totally look like yours! I tried to compare online, I think the Chicago Gallery Hobo's strap is a little different than the Park Hobo's.



Thanks!  Good to know...I love mine and it gives more options if I ever want another similar one.    I love the color of yours!


----------



## soonergirl

Grrrr [emoji16]


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LINING SABRAINA.....PERFECT FOR SPRING


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Hi BBG!  I was thinking about you as we (Nolita and me) were enjoying our trip. I'm so glad I saw your reveal and then bought this little cutie myself. She definitely got around...that's my spinach and tomato quiche with a fruit cup.



[emoji3]!!! Isn't it such a cutie?!! Love that print! I think it's pretty roomy for a wristlet/bag. Don't you agree? I like the coated canvas so you don't have to worry about it around water. It was my go to on my recent beach vaca.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji3]!!! Isn't it such a cutie?!! Love that print! I think it's pretty roomy for a wristlet/bag. Don't you agree? I like the coated canvas so you don't have to worry about it around water. It was my go to on my recent beach vaca.



Yes, I think it holds quite a bit for its size.  I had my phone, LV cles, room key, and sunglasses in mine while at the pool.  I remembered that you had taken your Nolita on your most recent holiday so I knew it was going to work out perfectly for me.  I left my leather wristlets behind.  I love coated canvas for the beach and pool!

I stopped by a Coach store and admired (briefly) the blue Market Tote with the same lining as our Nolita print. It's so pretty!  But I did not buy it.  As much as I love my black Market Tote, it's a big bag, probably a bit too big for me (style wise) although very functional.


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my Coach Drifter today! She is very well made and just lovely. Her maiden voyage!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Coach Drifter today! She is very well made and just lovely. Her maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 3684916
> 
> View attachment 3684917
> 
> View attachment 3684918



So pretty!


----------



## faithbw

Carrying a dark brown Crosby that I purchased from the outlet yesterday. I love it!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Coach Drifter today! She is very well made and just lovely. Her maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 3684916
> 
> View attachment 3684917
> 
> View attachment 3684918


Pretty and I like the matching hangtags


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty!





Iamminda said:


> Pretty and I like the matching hangtags



Thank you Iamminda and BBG! I love this bag!


----------



## MKB0925

Grey birch Phoebe


----------



## Purses4wife

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Coach Drifter today! She is very well made and just lovely. Her maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 3684916
> 
> View attachment 3684917
> 
> View attachment 3684918


Love your drifter


----------



## Trudysmom

I took one of my Willis bags out to lunch today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

@musiclover inspired me to take my Nolita out to din tonite. Looks great with my strawberry basil martini [emoji483]!! [emoji3]


----------



## SEWDimples

Colorblock exotic Nomad.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> @musiclover inspired me to take my Nolita out to din tonite. Looks great with my strawberry basil martini [emoji483]!! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3685426


 That looks delicious!  Please have one for me!


----------



## musiclover

COACH ADDICT said:


> LINING SABRAINA.....PERFECT FOR SPRING
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684844


 Beautiful bag and style!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> @musiclover inspired me to take my Nolita out to din tonite. Looks great with my strawberry basil martini [emoji483]!! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3685426


Such a pretty print!   And can you also have one of that martini for me?  .


----------



## HeatherL

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3685434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colorblock exotic Nomad.



Love this bag!!


----------



## Greenone

Oxblood 1941 duffle. Perfect for a chilly evening.


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3685434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colorblock exotic Nomad.


So pretty and with my favorite fob!


----------



## katev

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3685434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colorblock exotic Nomad.



Gorgeous bag and we are twins on the pave crystal fob, too!


----------



## soonergirl

New Swagger [emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]


----------



## popartist

soonergirl said:


> New Swagger [emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3686279


That color looks a bit different than the sale listing - which is truer  - the color shown in the Dillard's listing or in your photo?  How's the weight of it?  (I am looking to make myself feel better that I can't get it right now  )


----------



## soonergirl

popartist said:


> That color looks a bit different than the sale listing - which is truer  - the color shown in the Dillard's listing or in your photo?  How's the weight of it?  (I am looking to make myself feel better that I can't get it right now  )



The listing is correct. This pic is a little too green. 

The weight is 2lb 2.5oz. I grabbed a couple of other bags to compare it to - Nomad is 2lb 1oz and a 1st gen regular size Rouge is 3lb 2.5oz.


----------



## carterazo

Coach on my feet to go with mk bag. [emoji6] (don't know why the color looks different on the front part. The upper part is true to color.)


----------



## popartist

soonergirl said:


> The listing is correct. This pic is a little too green.
> 
> The weight is 2lb 2.5oz. I grabbed a couple of other bags to compare it to - Nomad is 2lb 1oz and a 1st gen regular size Rouge is 3lb 2.5oz.


Those are not the answers my wallet wanted to hear, lol.  Thanks!


----------



## QueenLouis

Haven't been in here for a long time.


----------



## pbnjam

QueenLouis said:


> Haven't been in here for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 3686629



Very cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> New Swagger [emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3686279



Love that color and flowers! What is the color name?


----------



## BeachBagGal

QueenLouis said:


> Haven't been in here for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 3686629



Cute combo!


----------



## soonergirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color and flowers! What is the color name?



It's mineral. The pic color is off. It's should be more blue.


----------



## preppyboy8671

Loving my Dufflette. Usually I get bored and change midweek, but with this one its still going strong after 2 weeks straight! Added my KiKi Leather Tag and a Skull Rip n Repair Keychain! [emoji4][emoji7]


View attachment 3686810


----------



## Greenone

Rhyder 33 metallic in gunmetal.


----------



## musiclover

QueenLouis said:


> Haven't been in here for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 3686629



Great bag and I love your Mickey purse charms!


----------



## MKB0925

preppyboy8671 said:


> Loving my Dufflette. Usually I get bored and change midweek, but with this one its still going strong after 2 weeks straight! Added my KiKi Leather Tag and a Skull Rip n Repair Keychain! [emoji4][emoji7]
> View attachment 3686794
> View attachment 3686795
> View attachment 3686810



Love this...I was thinking I need a dufflette in my life...I was just perusing eBay for them.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Vintage Mahogany Court bag. [emoji1]


----------



## Lucylu29

faintlymacabre said:


> Vintage Mahogany Court bag. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687601



The bag is beautiful and I love your outfit!


----------



## BeachBagGal

faintlymacabre said:


> Vintage Mahogany Court bag. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687601



Love the bag and looks great on you!


----------



## Iamminda

faintlymacabre said:


> Vintage Mahogany Court bag. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687601


This bag is gorgeous!!  I don't think I have ever seen a Court in Mahogany.


----------



## whateve

faintlymacabre said:


> Vintage Mahogany Court bag. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687601





Iamminda said:


> This bag is gorgeous!!  I don't think I have ever seen a Court in Mahogany.


Mahogany is possibly my favorite vintage leather color. It looks so rich.


----------



## carterazo

Striped Borough


----------



## Suzanne B.

NM


----------



## Esquared72

Large Studded Edie [emoji173]️


----------



## whatevany

1st outing of rehabbed Janice:


Charm may be too large/young but she needed a little sparkle!


----------



## soonergirl

Deleted


----------



## Purseluvnmama

whatevany said:


> 1st outing of rehabbed Janice:
> View attachment 3691621
> 
> Charm may be too large/young but she needed a little sparkle! [emoji2]


I think the charm looks great on your Janice!

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Purses4wife

whatevany said:


> 1st outing of rehabbed Janice:
> View attachment 3691621
> 
> Charm may be too large/young but she needed a little sparkle! [emoji2]


Love your Janice, how much does it hold compared to a Patricia?


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Every time I use this bag I remember how much I love it!!!  I think it's one of the best Coach bags ever!!! I own it purple and black.   

I love all the bags on thi
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 s


----------



## carterazo

Galaxygrrl said:


> Every time I use this bag I remember how much I love it!!!  I think it's one of the best Coach bags ever!!! I own it purple and black.
> 
> I love all the bags on thi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s


Gorgeous!  You own two dream Coach bags!


----------



## Galaxygrrl

carterazo said:


> Striped Borough
> View attachment 3687765





carterazo said:


> Gorgeous!  You own two dream Coach bags!



Thanks!  I love your Borough too.   The shape never worked for me, but I love the way it looks.


----------



## carterazo

Galaxygrrl said:


> Thanks!  I love your Borough too.   The shape never worked for me, but I love the way it looks.


Thank you!


----------



## soonergirl

Mini P and Mickey [emoji846]


----------



## whatevany

Purses4wife said:


> Love your Janice, how much does it hold compared to a Patricia?


Thank you! I don't know how big the Patricia is but what I've have seen on the Internet the Janice is smaller. I fit in here a full-size wallet, Vera Bradley "On the Roll" makeup case, checkbook, and eyeglasses. It still has enough room for a cellphone and keys.


----------



## aglife

Completely in love -- Rogue Brief


----------



## Satcheldoll

aglife said:


> View attachment 3692408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely in love -- Rogue Brief


Wow! That's really nice.


----------



## lucerovillegas

aglife said:


> View attachment 3692408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely in love -- Rogue Brief



OMG. I don't see this online!?


----------



## aglife

lucerovillegas said:


> OMG. I don't see this online!?



It's not online yet; not sure when it will be. I've had it on backorder for a couple months! The style number is 11647 if you want to call your local store!


----------



## Greenone

aglife said:


> It's not online yet; not sure when it will be. I've had it on backorder for a couple months! The style number is 11647 if you want to call your local store!


That's really smart looking.  Please post more pics when you get a chance.


----------



## aglife

Greenone said:


> That's really smart looking.  Please post more pics when you get a chance.






It fits my (2012) 15" MacBook perfectly! I was excited to see the inside two pockets were leather and not suede. Main compartment has lots of organization pockets too -- love it.


----------



## holiday123

Breaking out my spring colors this week


----------



## carterazo

soonergirl said:


> Mini P and Mickey [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 3692289


Such a sweet combo!


----------



## carterazo

aglife said:


> View attachment 3692408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely in love -- Rogue Brief


This is so classy! Congrats!


----------



## lucerovillegas

aglife said:


> View attachment 3692627
> View attachment 3692628
> 
> It fits my (2012) 15" MacBook perfectly! I was excited to see the inside two pockets were leather and not suede. Main compartment has lots of organization pockets too -- love it.



So jealous! May I ask the price tag?


----------



## aglife

lucerovillegas said:


> So jealous! May I ask the price tag?



$695


----------



## LV.NYC

aglife said:


> View attachment 3692627
> View attachment 3692628
> 
> It fits my (2012) 15" MacBook perfectly! I was excited to see the inside two pockets were leather and not suede. Main compartment has lots of organization pockets too -- love it.



Very nice!! One of the better looking coach brief cases!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Galaxygrrl said:


> Every time I use this bag I remember how much I love it!!!  I think it's one of the best Coach bags ever!!! I own it purple and black.
> 
> I love all the bags on thi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s



My second fave of all time!


----------



## Hobbsy

aglife said:


> View attachment 3692408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely in love -- Rogue Brief


This is Very nice looking


----------



## Icecaramellatte

aglife said:


> View attachment 3692408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely in love -- Rogue Brief



Superb!


----------



## MDT

holiday123 said:


> Breaking out my spring colors this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692656



So pretty for spring! I wish Coach would release this color again.  It's probably my favorite and I so regret not picking up this bag when it was available!


----------



## Greenone

aglife said:


> View attachment 3692627
> View attachment 3692628
> 
> It fits my (2012) 15" MacBook perfectly! I was excited to see the inside two pockets were leather and not suede. Main compartment has lots of organization pockets too -- love it.



I love it!  Gorgeous!!!  Great bag!


----------



## holiday123

MDT said:


> So pretty for spring! I wish Coach would release this color again.  It's probably my favorite and I so regret not picking up this bag when it was available!


I actually scored this on ebay as a poorly listed auction.  I got lucky because it was in great shape except for some wear to the matte hardware.


----------



## Satcheldoll

I've been carrying this little cutie since Saturday.


----------



## soonergirl

A favorite!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Carrying Legacy West hobo in black to walmart, which I love. I had one in brown but I sold it and never thought I'd find another one at the same one at a Goodwill for less than 5 bucks.


----------



## sb2

Butterflies have found a home


----------



## MKB0925

tristaeliseh said:


> Carrying Legacy West hobo in black to walmart, which I love. I had one in brown but I sold it and never thought I'd find another one at the same one at a Goodwill for less than 5 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 3693670



I love this bag! What is the creed #?


----------



## whateve

MKB0925 said:


> I love this bag! What is the creed #?


Here's the catalog page. Style #9823.


----------



## tristaeliseh

MKB0925 said:


> I love this bag! What is the creed #?



I believe it's #9823


----------



## MDT

holiday123 said:


> I actually scored this on ebay as a poorly listed auction.  I got lucky because it was in great shape except for some wear to the matte hardware.



You're super lucky! Any time I think to check eBay for this one, there's never any available. I may need to keep a closer look out for it. The color is just so unique.



soonergirl said:


> A favorite!
> 
> View attachment 3693563



That color is TDF!


----------



## Hobbsy

soonergirl said:


> A favorite!
> 
> View attachment 3693563


This is one of mine that I might let go?!


----------



## Greenone

Swagger 33 in white Black and Tan.


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> I've been carrying this little cutie since Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693471





soonergirl said:


> A favorite!
> 
> View attachment 3693563





tristaeliseh said:


> Carrying Legacy West hobo in black to walmart, which I love. I had one in brown but I sold it and never thought I'd find another one at the same one at a Goodwill for less than 5 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 3693670





sb2 said:


> View attachment 3693684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterflies have found a home





Greenone said:


> Swagger 33 in white Black and Tan.
> 
> View attachment 3693905



Today, I'm loving all the bags everyone is carrying. Great colors and styles.


----------



## SwiftyTK

My spring bag out from a long winter's nap.


----------



## Satcheldoll

SwiftyTK said:


> View attachment 3693991
> 
> 
> My spring bag out from a long winter's nap.


Oh! It looks so soft and smooshy. [emoji7]


----------



## SwiftyTK

Satcheldoll said:


> Oh! It looks so soft and smooshy. [emoji7]


It is! I still remember when I first bought it and thought it would never wear in!


----------



## soonergirl

Had to grab one that shows off my new accessory.


----------



## alansgail

Getting ready for today with mini Gramercy.......


----------



## afyqjjang

soonergirl said:


> Had to grab one that shows off my new accessory.
> 
> View attachment 3694334



Oh Gosh! Jealous!! I really wanted to get an olive Rogue but it was sold out here in Singapore before I could get it 
I love how you pair it up with the bag charm too


----------



## carterazo

alansgail said:


> Getting ready for today with mini Gramercy.......[emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694546


Love this bag!


----------



## alansgail

carterazo said:


> Love this bag!



Thank you so much! I do too and am dying to find it in the black croco but I know the odds are quite low on that.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

The charm is perfect with your Rogue!


soonergirl said:


> Had to grab one that shows off my new accessory.
> 
> View attachment 3694334


Love this bag in this color!


alansgail said:


> Getting ready for today with mini Gramercy.......[emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694546




Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## whateve

Chelsea.


----------



## carterazo

alansgail said:


> Thank you so much! I do too and am dying to find it in the black croco but I know the odds are quite low on that.


Keep up the search.  You never know when one will pop up. [emoji6]


----------



## alansgail

carterazo said:


> Keep up the search.  You never know when one will pop up. [emoji6]



You're so right, my chalk bag showed up on Mercari and was advertised as "Coach bag"......well now, that narrows it down, right?!
I got lucky.


----------



## carterazo

alansgail said:


> You're so right, my chalk bag showed up on Mercari and was advertised as "Coach bag"......well now, that narrows it down, right?!
> I got lucky.


Lol! So very specific! [emoji23]


----------



## K.E.W.

whatevany said:


> 1st outing of rehabbed Janice:
> View attachment 3691621
> 
> Charm may be too large/young but she needed a little sparkle!




I LOVE that charm on there!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Satcheldoll said:


> I've been carrying this little cutie since Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693471


How much does this hold?


----------



## Satcheldoll

TangerineKandy said:


> How much does this hold?


Here's a pic of the items I currently have in it: credit card wallet, hand sanitizer, hand cream, lip gloss and a small cosmetic pouch that is used for my phone charger. Not pictured is my phone (Galaxy S5 with a slim cover). The description said these would hold an IPhone 7. If I take the pouch out it can hold some more.


----------



## whateve

Satcheldoll said:


> Here's a pic of the items I currently have in it: credit card wallet, hand sanitizer, hand cream, lip gloss and a small cosmetic pouch that is used for my phone charger. Not pictured is my phone (Galaxy S5 with a slim cover). The description said these would hold an IPhone 7. If I take the pouch out it can hold some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695209


Twins on the PacMan card case. I've got every pocket filled.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

whateve said:


> Chelsea.



Lovely!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

whateve said:


> Twins on the PacMan card case. I've got every pocket filled.


I do too. I thought it would look nicer if I didn't have everything in there for this picture. [emoji3]


----------



## Greenone

It's a Baseman,wild beast swagger kind of day


----------



## Purseluvnmama

This lovely still but now with embellishment!

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## whateve

Greenone said:


> View attachment 3695662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Baseman,wild beast swagger kind of day


Pretty! Such a unique bag! Your background looks like a painting. I've never been able to take a good picture in front of a window.


----------



## whateve

Purseluvnmama said:


> This lovely still but now with embellishment!
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


Cute! Who makes the pineapple?


----------



## fab2fab

holiday123 said:


> Breaking out my spring colors this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692656



Is this the 27 size? If yes, how do you like that size? I picked up two at the recent sale but contemplating returning because the 27 is smaller than I expected.


----------



## holiday123

fab2fab said:


> Is this the 27 size? If yes, how do you like that size? I picked up two at the recent sale but contemplating returning because the 27 is smaller than I expected.


This is the regular size. I have 3 in regular size (Kelly Green, burnt ginger colorblock and periwinkle) and 3 in 27 size (cornflower colorblock, apricot colorblock and fog.) Honestly if I didn't love the colors of my 27's so much I would sell them. I find them a bit too small to be a bag I can fit everything in for work and too big to be my weekend bag.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

whateve said:


> Cute! Who makes the pineapple?


Thanks!  Target.  [emoji2] 

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## marissa214

Large ergo tote!


----------



## Hobbsy

Greenone said:


> View attachment 3695662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Baseman,wild beast swagger kind of day


The one I knew I should have bought when it came out! Cool bag!


----------



## soonergirl

Workhorse is ready to fly!


----------



## whateve

Galaxygrrl said:


> Lovely!!


Thank you! I've tried multiple times to catch the color in photos and failed. It is not as pastel as it appears.


----------



## Sarah03

Edie 42


----------



## thedseer

Dinky - purchased 15 months ago, first time using.


----------



## fab2fab

Saddle bag


----------



## Trudysmom

I went to dinner with one of my Willis bags last night.


----------



## K.E.W.

Greenone said:


> View attachment 3695662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Baseman,wild beast swagger kind of day




I'm not a Swagger fan, but I could make an exception with THIS one -- too cool, love it!!


----------



## musiclover

marissa214 said:


> Large ergo tote!
> View attachment 3695910



I have the medium size and just love this Tote. Beautiful leather and lining!


----------



## musiclover

soonergirl said:


> Workhorse is ready to fly!
> 
> View attachment 3696512



Absolutely gorgeous! The gold hardware is so shiny it just sparkles.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Carried this beauty for the first time - Miss Turquoise Crosby!  I bought it during the SAS sale in December and for some reason I hesitated carrying it but didn't want to let it go.  Glad I kept it - love the color on this beautiful spring day


----------



## MDT

Trudysmom said:


> I went to dinner with one of my Willis bags last night.



I love the whole ensemble!


----------



## carterazo

shillinggirl88 said:


> Carried this beauty for the first time - Miss Turquoise Crosby!  I bought it during the SAS sale in December and for some reason I hesitated carrying it but didn't want to let it go.  Glad I kept it - love the color on this beautiful spring day


This is such a pretty bag!


----------



## alansgail

K.E.W. said:


> I'm not a Swagger fan, but I could make an exception with THIS one -- too cool, love it!!



ITA! Was never a Swagger fan, too much going on for my taste....but put anything Baseman on it and I'm in! Love this one!


----------



## carterazo

I cheated for a whole week, so I decided to come back with a special one. [emoji7]


----------



## lizziejean3

Trudysmom said:


> I went to dinner with one of my Willis bags last night.
> 
> Bag twins!  I'm loving all your beautiful Willis posts.


----------



## MDT

Been carrying my new Swagger for the past few days. I love this color so much! Added the new rocket fob today.


----------



## MDT

carterazo said:


> I cheated for a whole week, so I decided to come back with a special one. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3697270



This has to be the most gorgeous bag. My heart always skips a beat when I see it.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

carterazo said:


> I cheated for a whole week, so I decided to come back with a special one. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3697270



Love this bag, it's one of the one's that got away from me.


----------



## shillinggirl88

carterazo said:


> This is such a pretty bag!


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

Greenone said:


> View attachment 3695662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Baseman,wild beast swagger kind of day


This bag is adorable. I have the wild beast small Rhyder.



carterazo said:


> I cheated for a whole week, so I decided to come back with a special one. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3697270


I love the 1st generation Rogue. I have both black and chalk, but I wish I had purchased this color. I have Whiplash Saddle in Mineral. I purchased the Dark Denim Rogue satchel, but I do not like it. Today, I'm returning it to Coach.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Carlyle in brindle gets to go to the mall today.


----------



## Greenone

B/W stripe Borough bag with tassel charm.


----------



## SEWDimples

Greenone said:


> B/W stripe Borough bag with tassel charm.
> 
> View attachment 3697649


Love this bag. I missed the entire Borough collection. I love anything with a black and white combo. You photo looks amazing.


----------



## Greenone

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag. I missed the entire Borough collection. I love anything with a black and white combo. You photo looks amazing.


Thank you!


----------



## afyqjjang

Whiplash Saddle bag. 
Glovetanned pebble leather in Chalk
Coach 1941 Spring 2016


----------



## Iamminda

Greenone said:


> B/W stripe Borough bag with tassel charm.
> 
> View attachment 3697649


I love the way this bag looks -- and your b/w picture is so cool!


----------



## faithbw

I'm wearing a rose pink dress today and hubby and I both thought this Taylor carryall would match it best.


----------



## whateve

Grommet mini duffle in olive grey.


----------



## Lucylu29

SEWDimples said:


> This bag is adorable. I have the wild beast small Rhyder.
> 
> 
> I love the 1st generation Rogue. I have both black and chalk, but I wish I had purchased this color. I have Whiplash Saddle in Mineral. I purchased the Dark Denim Rogue satchel, but I do not like it. Today, I'm returning it to Coach.



Why don't you like the Rogue satchel? I've had the oxblood one on my wish list for a while.


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> Grommet mini duffle in olive grey.


As much as I loved this bag I could not make it work for me so I sold it.


----------



## Tosa22

Carrying Ward tote today at my son's baseball tournament. It holds all the snacks and toys to keep my younger son busy


----------



## BeachBagGal

Greenone said:


> B/W stripe Borough bag with tassel charm.
> 
> View attachment 3697649



Hot dang I love this pic and bag! [emoji813]️


----------



## Greenone

BeachBagGal said:


> Hot dang I love this pic and bag! [emoji813]️


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> As much as I loved this bag I could not make it work for me so I sold it.


I know what you mean. I have to be very careful how I arrange things, which is why I carry it less than some of my other bags.


----------



## Hobbsy

whateve said:


> Grommet mini duffle in olive grey.


I forgot about this little cutie!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lucylu29 said:


> Why don't you like the Rogue satchel? I've had the oxblood one on my wish list for a while.


I'm not loving the shape as much. I really really love the original Rogue, so it is hard for me to get use to anything else. It is slouchy and I love that my Rogues have kept their shapes. I'm going to think about it for a few days before I return to Coach.

Here's a picture.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> I'm not loving the shape as much. I really really love the original Rogue, so it is hard for me to get use to anything else. It is slouchy and I love that my Rogues have kept their shapes. I'm going to think about it for a few days before I return to Coach.
> 
> Here's a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3698170


I haven't seen much love for this style on the forum. I think I'd like that shape in a stiffer leather so the bag holds its shape. It doesn't look like it is supposed to slouch. I'd prefer it in a smooth leather.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I haven't seen much love for this style on the forum. I think I'd like that shape in a stiffer leather so the bag holds its shape. It doesn't look like it is supposed to slouch. I'd prefer it in a smooth leather.


I agree. It would be better if they used glovedtanned leather used for Ace the satchel. It is very well made, but not love.
I really wanted a Rogue 36 in Saddle, but worried about the hardware issues. So I might try to find Dark Denim in Rogue 36.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

The grey colorblock snake rogue satchel is a mix of smooth glovetanned leather (like the Ace) and pebble. From what I remember the leather on the sides and by the zippers were smooth but the outsides of the pockets on front and back were pebbled.


----------



## carterazo

MDT said:


> This has to be the most gorgeous bag. My heart always skips a beat when I see it.


Thank you! 


Galaxygrrl said:


> Love this bag, it's one of the one's that got away from me.


I feel tye same way about the chalk/black one! [emoji45] 
Hopefully you can find it some day.


----------



## Lucylu29

SEWDimples said:


> I'm not loving the shape as much. I really really love the original Rogue, so it is hard for me to get use to anything else. It is slouchy and I love that my Rogues have kept their shapes. I'm going to think about it for a few days before I return to Coach.
> 
> Here's a picture.
> 
> View attachment 3698170



Thanks for the reply. I get what you mean, I don't care that much for a bag that gets too slouchy. I liked it for the shape and the side pockets but I've never seen it in real life.


----------



## Kidclarke

In honor of the outlet release I am carrying this guy. It also matches my mood for not being able to go to the outlet because of work!


----------



## tlo

My indigo Ace with Stevie. I live this shade of blue


----------



## SEWDimples

Kidclarke said:


> In honor of the outlet release I am carrying this guy. It also matches my mood for not being able to go to the outlet because of work!
> View attachment 3699544


Love it. I carried my Disney Saddle 23 on Saturday in preparation of the outlet release.


----------



## HeatherL

tlo said:


> My indigo Ace with Stevie. I live this shade of blue
> 
> View attachment 3699639



I love this bag!!!!!  The color is so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LaLaLea

Black beauty


----------



## Greenone

Just a quick run to the gym and back, so not a bag but....
	

		
			
		

		
	



My 1941 rocket card holder.  Perfect for a few cards and a couple of bucks for a coffee.


----------



## tlo

HeatherL said:


> I love this bag!!!!!  The color is so gorgeous!!!!


Thank HeatherL  I agree


----------



## Greenone

It's a sunny yellow dinky kind of day here in the NYC.


----------



## marissa214

Laura tote in Sand (I think that was the color name) with my new cornflower feather!  Makes me think beachy thoughts.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Greenone said:


> It's a sunny yellow dinky kind of day here in the NYC.
> 
> View attachment 3700624



Love the Dinky and color!


----------



## carterazo

Mickie satchel in orange


----------



## katev

marissa214 said:


> Laura tote in Sand (I think that was the color name) with my new cornflower feather!  Makes me think beachy thoughts.



Beautiful summer bag and we are fob twins.

It's the time of year (finally) to talk about beachy, summery bags; please add your Laura tote to the thread below to get things rolling!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-us-your-straw-canvas-burlap-beachy-bags-for-summer.803874/


----------



## SEWDimples

First generation Chalk Rogue.


----------



## Molly0

Original Kelsey in Grey Birch


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> First generation Chalk Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 3701828


[emoji7]  I still dream of her.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> [emoji7]  I still dream of her.


I understand. I do not carry her much because I'm afraid of the HW chipping. No issues so far.


----------



## travelerxd

First generation Ostrich Rogue


----------



## travelerxd

SEWDimples said:


> I understand. I do not carry her much because I'm afraid of the HW chipping. No issues so far.
> View attachment 3702857
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702858


I love your tea rose charm it goes together perfectly.


----------



## SEWDimples

travelerxd said:


> I love your tea rose charm it goes together perfectly.


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

travelerxd said:


> First generation Ostrich Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702936


I wish I had purchased this Rogue when it came out. It is amazing. The one that got away.


----------



## Wendyann7

travelerxd said:


> First generation Ostrich Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702936



Bag twins!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Wendyann7

SEWDimples said:


> First generation Chalk Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 3701828



Bag twins!  Love my first generation Rogues!!


----------



## Scully Piper

LaLaLea said:


> Black beauty [emoji813]


Gorgeous!


----------



## holiday123

Obsessed with this color


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Obsessed with this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703657


What color is it? I'm trying to decide between Kelly Green and Cypress.


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Obsessed with this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703657


This is actually forest. It's a bit darker than Kelly Green.


----------



## Dmurphy1

carterazo said:


> Mickie satchel in orange
> View attachment 3701099


Beautiful color !!!!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> This is actually forest. It's a bit darker than Kelly Green.


Thanks! I had a Rogue 25 in forest and returned it. Regret that decision because I loved the forest color. So now I'm trying to replace it with one of the colors I mentioned. I don't know how I missed the dinky in forest.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks! I had a Rogue 25 in forest and returned it. Regret that decision because I loved the forest color. So now I'm trying to replace it with one of the colors I mentioned. I don't know how I missed the dinky in forest.


I missed it too, it's actually the 24 and I tracked it down on ebay under completed listings. It didn't sell and I was lucky to find someone to part with it.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> I missed it too, it's actually the 24 and I tracked it down on ebay under completed listings. It didn't sell and I was lucky to find someone to part with it.


Glad you were able to find it! [emoji3]


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks! I had a Rogue 25 in forest and returned it. Regret that decision because I loved the forest color. So now I'm trying to replace it with one of the colors I mentioned. I don't know how I missed the dinky in forest.


I've seen the dinky in alpine colorblock and its a gorgeous color too! I have a Kelly Green Swagger and get tons of compliments in the color... You've got a though decision.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> I've seen the dinky in alpine colorblock and its a gorgeous color too! I have a Kelly Green Swagger and get tons of compliments in the color... You've got a though decision.


I'm eyeing to turnlock saddlebag in kelly green. Just not sure if I'll get tired of the chain strap.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I'm eyeing to turnlock saddlebag in kelly green. Just not sure if I'll get tired of the chain strap.


That's a nice bag! I haven't seen in person, do you have to undo the chain each time to open? I can't tell from photos. The chain/leather strap for me I don't get tired of, but it's too long for me Crossbody so it's just a shoulder bag. If I want to wear Crossbody, I switch out into a leather strap.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> That's a nice bag! I haven't seen in person, do you have to undo the chain each time to open? I can't tell from photos. The chain/leather strap for me I don't get tired of, but it's too long for me Crossbody so it's just a shoulder bag. If I want to wear Crossbody, I switch out into a leather strap.


My local boutique didn't get the green but I was able to try it out at a department store. You don't have to undo the chain, but I know some people had an issue with it. It also fit everything I needed. I was trying to be patient and wait for a sale and it's going to be 40% off in the summer sale so I just might take the plunge.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> My local boutique didn't get the green but I was able to try it out at a department store. You don't have to undo the chain, but I know some people had an issue with it. It also fit everything I needed. I was trying to be patient and wait for a sale and it's going to be 40% off in the summer sale so I just might take the plunge.


Here is forest next to Kelly Green. I love both, not a fan of gold hardware, but considering how the black pewter hardware chips, I'd opt for gold longevity wise.


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Here is forest next to Kelly Green. I love both, not a fan of gold hardware, but considering how the black pewter hardware chips, I'd opt for gold longevity wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703687


Thanks for the comparison photo. I like either one but prefer the gold hardware because the pewter chips. The pewter hardware is why I've been hesitant with the other dinkys. I wish they would give more hardware options besides these too. Sending an email to my SA now.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks for the comparison photo. I like either one but prefer the gold hardware because the pewter chips. The pewter hardware is why I've been hesitant with the other dinkys. I wish they would give more hardware options besides these too. Sending an email to my SA now.


I'm with you there. The 2 dinky 24 I have with the pewter are the burnished leather, so if the chips happen on the visible parts (right now just under the flap where it turns) , I'm hoping it just makes the bag look vintage...or.om reaching for a sharpie or something lol


----------



## foxgal

Took my Tea Rose clutch in Chalk for a picnic at a local winery in the Okanagan Valley, BC, Canada. Life doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Obsessed with this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703657



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## BeachBagGal

foxgal said:


> Took my Tea Rose clutch in Chalk for a picnic at a local winery in the Okanagan Valley, BC, Canada. Life doesn't get much better than this!
> 
> View attachment 3703976



Perfect pic! [emoji173]️


----------



## musiclover

It's the weekend so time for an old favourite.


Ergo medium tote with my cupcake keyring.  I'm glad Coach is making these bigger leather purse charms again.


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> This is actually forest. It's a bit darker than Kelly Green.


I have just got a nomad in this colours it's divine is that a dinky 24? I have just got one I'm butterscotch


----------



## holiday123

elvisfan4life said:


> I have just got a nomad in this colours it's divine is that a dinky 24? I have just got one I'm butterscotch


Yes a 24. I have the butterscotch too and it has gotten so many compliments! Great colors, I wish they had more in the 24 size.


----------



## musiclover

Here's my smaller bag in my Ergo...on holiday again, the Nolita 19 from this Spring's coated canvas line.  This little one is really getting around.  I'm using my Swagger wristlet strap to carry it crossbody.


----------



## gr8onteej

Cornflower Daily bag.


----------



## jan1124

Satcheldoll said:


> What color is it? I'm trying to decide between Kelly Green and Cypress.



Cypress is a little deeper than forest and Kelly. The green color block (edges are black) is included in the sale.


----------



## Satcheldoll

jan1124 said:


> Cypress is a little deeper than forest and Kelly. The green color block (edges are black) is included in the sale.


Thanks for the info. I'm going to wait on the green. I don't "need" a green bag.  So I just ordered the Kelly green clutch. But I did order the Rogue satchel in butterscotch. I'm crazy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Here's my smaller bag in my Ergo...on holiday again, the Nolita 19 from this Spring's coated canvas line.  This little one is really getting around.  I'm using my Swagger wristlet strap to carry it crossbody.
> View attachment 3704896



Love it (of course, twin lol) and the water in the background fits this bag perfectly!


----------



## tristaeliseh

A couple of days ago, I carried this little bag to the hospital to visit my grandmother and I have to say, it actually carried more than I thought it would. Impressed!


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> It's the weekend so time for an old favourite.
> View attachment 3704644
> 
> Ergo medium tote with my cupcake keyring.  I'm glad Coach is making these bigger leather purse charms again.


Love this bag.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it (of course, twin lol) and the water in the background fits this bag perfectly!


I'm so happy I saw your reveal of this Nolita cutie and bought my own!  Since I've purchased mine, I have used her SO much. She's been on two holidays and multiple garden centre visits.  I used her as a cross body bag, a daytime clutch and as an organizer in my bigger bags. Love her to bits!


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag.



Thanks, SEWDimples!  I love it, too. The leather is so smooth but it's the legacy lining which gets me every time. Also, I like having a smaller tote to use so it's more like a handbag, and not like my other totes which are all quite large.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> I'm so happy I saw your reveal of this Nolita cutie and bought my own!  Since I've purchased mine, I have used her SO much. She's been on two holidays and multiple garden centre visits.  I used her as a cross body bag, a daytime clutch and as an organizer in my bigger bags. Love her to bits!



Oh that's great! [emoji3]. I love this little bag too - carried as a clutch and crossbody. My Dinky leather strap works perfectly.


----------



## Lmg14

Satcheldoll said:


> My local boutique didn't get the green but I was able to try it out at a department store. You don't have to undo the chain, but I know some people had an issue with it. It also fit everything I needed. I was trying to be patient and wait for a sale and it's going to be 40% off in the summer sale so I just might take the plunge.


----------



## Molly0

iPad case carried as a clutch today that I added a crossbody strap to.


----------



## popartist

Just doing some shopping in the neighborhood, so I took my new Willow floral foldover crossbody clutch out for a spin.  Strap is much longer than this, I have on the highest hole.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

popartist said:


> Just doing some shopping in the neighborhood, so I took my new Willow floral foldover crossbody clutch out for a spin.  Strap is much longer than this, I have on the highest hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706070


Very cute!!!

I am still carrying my small toaster...but today Mickey is also hanging around!


----------



## Greenone

Dug into the archives for my Ombré Metallic Madison Large tote.


----------



## musiclover

popartist said:


> Just doing some shopping in the neighborhood, so I took my new Willow floral foldover crossbody clutch out for a spin.  Strap is much longer than this, I have on the highest hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706070



Twins and this looks fabulous on you!


----------



## musiclover

We've just enjoyed an afternoon of inspired choral singing in celebration of Canada's 150th birthday.  Willow foldover crossbody clutch in mineral.


----------



## popartist

musiclover said:


> Twins and this looks fabulous on you!


Wow, so we were today, hehe.  I overestimated its capacity though, next time I will put a couple of tissues in but not a whole pack (allergy season), there was barely room left over for my keys and earphones.


----------



## brooksgirl425

Reversible floral tote today.


----------



## musiclover

popartist said:


> Wow, so we were today, hehe.  I overestimated its capacity though, next time I will put a couple of tissues in but not a whole pack (allergy season), there was barely room left over for my keys and earphones.


Oh yes, it is slimmer than one thinks. I am just carrying my phone and a few cards today. Good for you for slipping in your keys. I think my keyring is too full.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Oxblood Rogue Satchel!


----------



## marissa214

I've been trying to use a lot of my different bags lately!  Today it's the Bleeker duffle in burgundy with Saturn hang tag. [emoji175]


----------



## carterazo

Striped Borough


----------



## marissa214

I also recently took out my new-to-me Willis with space Rexy!


----------



## carterazo

marissa214 said:


> I also recently took out my new-to-me Willis with space Rexy!
> View attachment 3708100


This is lovely!  Is it vacceta leather?


----------



## Purseluvnmama

marissa214 said:


> I also recently took out my new-to-me Willis with space Rexy!
> View attachment 3708100


Cute combo!


----------



## marissa214

carterazo said:


> This is lovely!  Is it vacceta leather?



It is!  I'm slightly terrified of it.


----------



## shengnes

Our first outing together. I'm loving this bag.


----------



## Raech

shengnes said:


> Our first outing together. I'm loving this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708483


OMG Jealous... I have not seen that Rexy for sale. I love her.


----------



## Raech

soonergirl said:


> New Swagger [emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3686279


I cannot figure out what this color looks like in person. Gorgeous bag.


----------



## carterazo

marissa214 said:


> It is!  I'm slightly terrified of it.


I understand. [emoji28] 
Hope it doesn't keep you from using it. It's beautiful.


----------



## Raech

Greenone said:


> Denim Swagger just perfect for this 80 degree heat in NYC.
> View attachment 3683341


This is cute. I thought this bag would be more slouchy. Or do you have an organizer in it? If yes which one?


----------



## Raech

Sarah03 said:


> Moved in to this beauty for her maiden voyage! I love love love this bag. And I finally busted out some new SLGs!
> 1941 Red Rogue!
> View attachment 3669871


The whole package is so darn cute. I love it!


----------



## Raech

whateve said:


> Not always! Coach's charms are getting more expensive. There are rarer old ones on ebay for $200 or $300! Some other brands are really expensive. Here's a couple I got on etsy for very reasonable prices.


Who is the artist on Etsy please?
Love Etsy I found a (USA maker) for Mink and Fox fur pom poms (makes monsters too but I am not into those).


----------



## alana171

I'm using this today although I've no idea what it's called [emoji85]


----------



## holiday123

alana171 said:


> I'm using this today although I've no idea what it's called [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708777


Try F32897 Park leather studded Carrie tote


----------



## alana171

Ooh Thankyou!!


----------



## holiday123

Double post


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Double post


Phone is acting wonky. 


This came today, so much prettier in person!


----------



## HeatherL

First day out!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

holiday123 said:


> Phone is acting wonky.
> 
> 
> This came today, so much prettier in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708912


I love this bag.  It's beautiful!!!!
Did you get it at the Coach outlet or coach online?  Thanks.


----------



## holiday123

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love this bag. [emoji2] It's beautiful!!!!
> Did you get it at the Coach outlet or coach online?  Thanks. [emoji2]


Actually found it new with tags poorly listed in ebay for $199! Inside is a gorgeous burgundy color. 
I'm on ban island now. Bought western whiplash rogue, butterscotch rogue and 2 hangtags from coach.com sale and this and forest dinky 24 from ebay. Good thing my husband got a bonus this period


----------



## holiday123

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3708998
> 
> First day out!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

holiday123 said:


> Actually found it new with tags poorly listed in ebay for $199! Inside is a gorgeous burgundy color.
> I'm on ban island now. Bought western whiplash rogue, butterscotch rogue and 2 hangtags from coach.com sale and this and forest dinky 24 from ebay. Good thing my husband got a bonus this period



Holy smokes!!!  I resemble that lol. 
I'm always on ban island but I just can't resist those sales and beauty of designer bags.

I just love this bag so much!!!  Wow!!! What a GREAT buy! Bloomies has it on sale for $385 plus tax!!  You can be my personal shopper! 
Oh thanks to your hubby for the bonus he got.


----------



## SEWDimples

shengnes said:


> Our first outing together. I'm loving this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708483


Congrats! This is really cute and love the color. Enjoy!



holiday123 said:


> Phone is acting wonky.
> 
> 
> This came today, so much prettier in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708912


Congrats!



HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3708998
> 
> First day out!!


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Greenone

Rogue 36 wig the embellished handles in black. Pickled this up at the summer sale.


----------



## whateve

Raech said:


> Who is the artist on Etsy please?
> Love Etsy I found a (USA maker) for Mink and Fox fur pom poms (makes monsters too but I am not into those).


The charms shown in my post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.913052/page-578#post-31204778
are made by Vancacraft: https://www.etsy.com/shop/VANCACRAFT?ref=pr_faveshops for the pirate
and LeatherE: https://www.etsy.com/shop/LeatherE?ref=pr_faveshops for the flower.

I've never bought from this shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/snis?ref=pr_faveshops but the items look cute.


----------



## Raech

whateve said:


> The charms shown in my post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.913052/page-578#post-31204778
> are made by Vancacraft: https://www.etsy.com/shop/VANCACRAFT?ref=pr_faveshops for the pirate
> and LeatherE: https://www.etsy.com/shop/LeatherE?ref=pr_faveshops for the flower.
> 
> I've never bought from this shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/snis?ref=pr_faveshops but the items look cute.


Thank you! I appreciate it. So neat.


----------



## Raech

whateve said:


> The charms shown in my post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.913052/page-578#post-31204778
> are made by Vancacraft: https://www.etsy.com/shop/VANCACRAFT?ref=pr_faveshops for the pirate
> and LeatherE: https://www.etsy.com/shop/LeatherE?ref=pr_faveshops for the flower.
> 
> I've never bought from this shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/snis?ref=pr_faveshops but the items look cute.



I forgot to ask. Did you have to pay duties on the pirate from the post office?


----------



## wintotty

This


----------



## whateve

Raech said:


> I forgot to ask. Did you have to pay duties on the pirate from the post office?


No. You don't have to pay duties in the US on anything under $200. They often don't collect duty even when the total is more. I've ordered over $200 from Japan before and never had to pay duties. Some foreign packages require a signature upon delivery but I don't think that was true with the pirate.


----------



## Raech

whateve said:


> No. You don't have to pay duties in the US on anything under $200. They often don't collect duty even when the total is more. I've ordered over $200 from Japan before and never had to pay duties. Some foreign packages require a signature upon delivery but I don't think that was true with the pirate.



Thank you again for taking the time to answer my questions. I have just started dressing some bags tastefully. And this Japanese seller has such cute stuff.


----------



## whateve

Raech said:


> Thank you again for taking the time to answer my questions. I have just started dressing some bags tastefully. And this Japanese seller has such cute stuff.


You're welcome! The details on his items are amazing!


----------



## whatevany

Pocket Purse:


----------



## happyflower1

Lots of goodies today ...[emoji517]


----------



## branbran1984

Been using my Rexy!


----------



## Raech

branbran1984 said:


> Been using my Rexy!


She's so cute and an awesome strap.


----------



## katev

I've just moved into an old favorite and I am looking forward to carrying them. The Bleecker Legacy Flap 11419 B4 IK and matching wallet 41549. The color of the leather is Ink - which is a dark, blue-gray, and they have Tatersall lining. I've decorated the bag with my Koi Goldfish Fob 6522.


----------



## Laurie Lou

branbran1984 said:


> Been using my Rexy!



Omg! Where'd you get this one?!


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> I've just moved into an old favorite and I am looking forward to carrying them. The Bleecker Legacy Flap 11419 B4 IK and matching wallet 41549. The color of the leather is Ink - which is a dark, blue-gray, and they have Tatersall lining. I've decorated the bag with my Koi Goldfish Fob 6522.


Love the bags from that season! [emoji7]  
Still kicking myself for not getting the one I saw at the outlet.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I've just moved into an old favorite and I am looking forward to carrying them. The Bleecker Legacy Flap 11419 B4 IK and matching wallet 41549. The color of the leather is Ink - which is a dark, blue-gray, and they have Tatersall lining. I've decorated the bag with my Koi Goldfish Fob 6522.


The Bleecker large flap is probably my favorite bag! Love yours!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> The Bleecker large flap is probably my favorite bag! Love yours!



Thanks, it's a great bag! This bag was made in 2007, is it considered part of the 65th Anniversary Collection or not? It doesn't have the Legacy Striped lining, but it has the beautiful Tattersall lining.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Thanks, it's a great bag! This bag was made in 2007, is it considered part of the 65th Anniversary Collection or not? It doesn't have the Legacy Striped lining, but it has the beautiful Tattersall lining.


No, it is a different collection. It isn't part of the 65th anniversary collection and it doesn't have the word "legacy" in the name.  I actually like these better than the 65th anniversary collection. They have less hardware and are simpler, but still elegant. The leather is different but I really like it.


----------



## carterazo

I carried my chalk tearose dinky over the weekend for my b-day. It  is really close in color to my car's interior and doesn't show well. Plus it's been rainy all week which makes it terrible for indoor pics. 
Anyhooo, I carried this other beauty from my birthday stash today. She's so pretty!  [emoji7]


----------



## bluesh4rk

Here is what I am currently carrying, a Mercer 24 in Willow Floral (and I believe the color is Cerise). And I actually am putting that giant wallet in the Mercer, it takes up almost the entire zippered space. I think it is a Madison, but I am not sure as I bought it a really long time ago.  I did finally get myself a slim Coach wallet recently during this current sale that I can use with my smaller purses.  I will be switching out soon because I got some real beauties in this current sale!


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Here is mine


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I carried my chalk tearose dinky over the weekend for my b-day. It  is really close in color to my car's interior and doesn't show well. Plus it's been rainy all week which makes it terrible for indoor pics.
> Anyhooo, I carried this other beauty from my birthday stash today. She's so pretty!  [emoji7]
> View attachment 3710198


Love this gorgeous Rogue -- may be my favorite color in this style.  Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Iamminda

Galaxygrrl said:


> Here is mine


This AS duffle is real special!


----------



## Raech

Moved into my Swagger 27 silver / stone / multi today.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

This beauty:


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I've just moved into an old favorite and I am looking forward to carrying them. The Bleecker Legacy Flap 11419 B4 IK and matching wallet 41549. The color of the leather is Ink - which is a dark, blue-gray, and they have Tatersall lining. I've decorated the bag with my Koi Goldfish Fob 6522.


Such beautiful, classic Coach pieces!  These are so gorgeous, katev!  I adore the tattersall lining. That's something I'm missing from my Coach collection but I'm always keeping my eye out!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Love this gorgeous Rogue -- may be my favorite color in this style.  Happy Belated Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## tlo

carterazo said:


> I carried my chalk tearose dinky over the weekend for my b-day. It  is really close in color to my car's interior and doesn't show well. Plus it's been rainy all week which makes it terrible for indoor pics.
> Anyhooo, I carried this other beauty from my birthday stash today. She's so pretty!  [emoji7]
> View attachment 3710198



Twins!!!  I think this is the perfect red!!  Gorgeous!!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## tlo

I couldn't wait and moved into this one yesterday. Everywhere I went I got compliments. Can't change out just yet. [emoji23]


----------



## gr8onteej

Hampton leather purse bag (not sure if this is the name). It's been a while.


Lots of pockets!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

tlo said:


> I couldn't wait and moved into this one yesterday. Everywhere I went I got compliments. Can't change out just yet. [emoji23]
> 
> This is so gorgeous! I want it so bad but have to resist. I have the star studded rogue in dark denim so I think that they may be too similar.
> 
> View attachment 3710622


----------



## aundria17

Drifter carryall


----------



## carterazo

gr8onteej said:


> Hampton leather purse bag (not sure if this is the name). It's been a while.
> View attachment 3710645
> 
> Lots of pockets!


Yummy leather and pretty color!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> The Bleecker large flap is probably my favorite bag! Love yours!





carterazo said:


> Love the bags from that season! [emoji7]
> Still kicking myself for not getting the one I saw at the outlet.





whateve said:


> No, it is a different collection. It isn't part of the 65th anniversary collection and it doesn't have the word "legacy" in the name.  I actually like these better than the 65th anniversary collection. They have less hardware and are simpler, but still elegant. The leather is different but I really like it.





musiclover said:


> Such beautiful, classic Coach pieces!  These are so gorgeous, katev!  I adore the tattersall lining. That's something I'm missing from my Coach collection but I'm always keeping my eye out!



Thanks! It's surprising how roomy the Bleecker Flap Bag really is; I thought I was going to have to seriously downsize but it wasn't necessary.

I'm crazy about the Tattersall pattern. I have a cashmere coach scarf in tattersall and also an umbrella and they are 2 of my favorite accessories.

I really, really love bags with beautiful linings! It's like a special surprise just for me when I open the bag and seeing a beautiful lining just makes me happy!

I have to say that lately Coach bags haven't wowed me much with their linings, with the exception of bags that are leather-lined like the Nomad and the Rogue.

But back in the day they really picked a winner with the Tattersall pattern!


----------



## carterazo

tlo said:


> Twins!!!  I think this is the perfect red!!  Gorgeous!!  Happy Birthday!


I think so too!
Thanks!


----------



## gr8onteej

carterazo said:


> Yummy leather and pretty color!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> Thanks! It's surprising how roomy the Bleecker Flap Bag really is; I thought I was going to have to seriously downsize but it wasn't necessary.
> 
> I'm crazy about the Tattersall pattern. I have a cashmere coach scarf in tattersall and also an umbrella and they are 2 of my favorite accessories.
> 
> I really, really love bags with beautiful linings! It's like a special surprise just for me when I open the bag and seeing a beautiful lining just makes me happy!
> 
> I have to say that lately Coach bags haven't wowed me much with their linings, with the exception of bags that are leather-lined like the Nomad and the Rogue.
> 
> But back in the day they really picked a winner with the Tattersall pattern!


That's truly a gorgeous lining!  It's too bad they stopped using this one and the legacy stripes. I keep randomly looking for wristlets in the tattersal. By the time I  discovered them, they were gone.  [emoji45]


----------



## Greenone

tlo said:


> I couldn't wait and moved into this one yesterday. Everywhere I went I got compliments. Can't change out just yet. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3710622


I ordered this too!  It looks gorgeous. Do you love it?


----------



## tlo

Greenone said:


> I ordered this too!  It looks gorgeous. Do you love it?



Oh yes Greenone I love [emoji173]️ this bag!!!!  I'm still carrying it.  I've become a rogue addict [emoji23]

Congratulations on getting one. I can't wait to see it. I hope you love it. The blue is much richer than it looks on the website


----------



## Greenone

tlo said:


> Oh yes Greenone I love [emoji173]️ this bag!!!!  I'm still carrying it.  I've become a rogue addict [emoji23]
> 
> Congratulations on getting one. I can't wait to see it. I hope you love it. The blue is much richer than it looks on the website


I can't wait to see it in person.  Love your pics!  Thank you!  And yes, Rogue is very addictive.  This will be my third.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

tlo said:


> I couldn't wait and moved into this one yesterday. Everywhere I went I got compliments. Can't change out just yet. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3710622



Is the color pretty true to this pic? Do you know how it compares to dark denim?


----------



## tlo

Harley77 said:


> Is the color pretty true to this pic? Do you know how it compares to dark denim?



Hi Harley. Going from memory I think the Prussian Blue is a little darker than denim. It's much richer Blue than the pic shows from my car. This is closer to the true color.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> Thanks! It's surprising how roomy the Bleecker Flap Bag really is; I thought I was going to have to seriously downsize but it wasn't necessary.
> 
> I'm crazy about the Tattersall pattern. I have a cashmere coach scarf in tattersall and also an umbrella and they are 2 of my favorite accessories.
> 
> I really, really love bags with beautiful linings! It's like a special surprise just for me when I open the bag and seeing a beautiful lining just makes me happy!
> 
> I have to say that lately Coach bags haven't wowed me much with their linings, with the exception of bags that are leather-lined like the Nomad and the Rogue.
> 
> But back in the day they really picked a winner with the Tattersall pattern!



That is really beautiful!  I feel the same way you do about the linings.  I love looking inside my bag to see something special about the lining.  When we had our beautiful Madison line, many of the linings were so bright and made an interesting counterpoint to the colour of theleather. 

I felt that for awhile all the linings were just so dark.  It seems a bit better now but not like before.


----------



## katev

carterazo said:


> That's truly a gorgeous lining!  It's too bad they stopped using this one and the legacy stripes. I keep randomly looking for wristlets in the tattersal. By the time I  discovered them, they were gone.  [emoji45]





musiclover said:


> That is really beautiful!  I feel the same way you do about the linings.  I love looking inside my bag to see something special about the lining.  When we had our beautiful Madison line, many of the linings were so bright and made an interesting counterpoint to the colour of the leather. I felt that for awhile all the linings were just so dark.  It seems a bit better now but not like before.



I agree! I think my colorblock Rory is a beautiful bag but the lining is just so blah, it's just wrinkled, beige linen - what's fun about that?!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> That is really beautiful!  I feel the same way you do about the linings.  I love looking inside my bag to see something special about the lining.  When we had our beautiful Madison line, many of the linings were so bright and made an interesting counterpoint to the colour of theleather.
> 
> I felt that for awhile all the linings were just so dark.  It seems a bit better now but not like before.


I agree. The lining can make or break a bag for me. I reluctantly bought my mini duffles even though they have ugly signature linings. I loved some of the Madison lining/bag combinations but some I hated. Lots of people loved the gray with the neon green lining, but the lining is what kept me from buying the bag. Some of the signature stripe bags with Legacy lining are a bit too much for me too. I think the Bleecker lining might be my favorite. Another thing that is nice about a print lining is that it makes it harder to see stains. I think what they are doing now with the linings matching the bags is okay. I don't think any bag should have dark lining. It makes it harder to see your things.

@katev, the 2012 cotton Legacy linings wrinkle terribly, and if you try to wash them, the wrinkling is even worse. I think the polyester linings are easier to care for and look better longer.


----------



## Esquared72

Back in Studded Edie


----------



## AstridRhapsody

tlo said:


> Hi Harley. Going from memory I think the Prussian Blue is a little darker than denim. It's much richer Blue than the pic shows from my car. This is closer to the true color.
> 
> View attachment 3711083



It's gorgeous! I have the saks exclusive dark denim star studded rogue but really want this one too. They don't have any at my boutique to compare to see if the bags are too similar.


----------



## pruetjx

Harley77 said:


> It's gorgeous! I have the saks exclusive dark denim star studded rogue but really want this one too. They don't have any at my boutique to compare to see if the bags are too similar.


Can you post a picture? I haven't seen that one...


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Dark denim


----------



## AstridRhapsody

pruetjx said:


> Can you post a picture? I haven't seen that one...


Forgot to quote you, posted pic.


----------



## tlo

Harley77 said:


> It's gorgeous! I have the saks exclusive dark denim star studded rogue but really want this one too. They don't have any at my boutique to compare to see if the bags are too similar.



With the sale you can always order it and return it if you don't like it. I had not seen it in person either but when I opened the box I fell instantly in love


----------



## pruetjx

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3711136
> 
> Dark denim


 Wow! Nice!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

tlo said:


> With the sale you can always order it and return it if you don't like it. I had not seen it in person either but when I opened the box I fell instantly in love



I'm considering ordering before it sells out. Was also looking at black/blue embellished 36 but it says it's sold out now. I have the Butterscotch Rogue Satchel being delivered tomorrow, not sure if I will keep it though because it might not fit into my wardrobe. I wear a lot of black/grey/purple/teals so might clash.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

pruetjx said:


> Wow! Nice!


Thanks! It's 1 of my favorite bags. Studs are only on front so no worry of them snagging clothes.


----------



## tlo

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3711136
> 
> Dark denim



That is gorgeous!!!!!!!!  I love it!!  I think my whiplash is a bit darker.  I would say mine could pass for a navy, on the lighter side


----------



## tlo

Harley77 said:


> It's gorgeous! I have the saks exclusive dark denim star studded rogue but really want this one too. They don't have any at my boutique to compare to see if the bags are too similar.





Harley77 said:


> I'm considering ordering before it sells out. Was also looking at black/blue embellished 36 but it says it's sold out now. I have the Butterscotch Rogue Satchel being delivered tomorrow, not sure if I will keep it though because it might not fit into my wardrobe. I wear a lot of black/grey/purple/teals so might clash.



I love your star studded rogue  It's beautiful.  The butterscotch was sold out fast.  I told myself I didn't need it as I have the saddle one.  I think the butterscotch will go with your things, it will go with most anything.  I also got the pink in the 25.  Loved it so much I went back and ordered it in the yellow!!!  I need to walk away from my computer  LOL


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I agree. The lining can make or break a bag for me...@katev, the 2012 cotton Legacy linings wrinkle terribly, and if you try to wash them, the wrinkling is even worse. I think the polyester linings are easier to care for and look better longer.



Wow, the cotton lining found in the most recent Legacy line are wrinkled when the bag is brand new, so they'd probably look terrible if you tried to wash them!

I used to think that the "sateen" fabric was delicate but it's really very tough and resilient (and pretty, too!) Even my humble, little, black sig Groovy has a beautiful deep coral lining - it makes me smile just to open the bag!


----------



## Chiichan

Hi all! Been stalking the forum for a while now hehe I finally decided to sign up after falling in love with the new Rogues ( I just bought the Oxblood Rogue satchel and I kinda love it too much) but since I have yet to move into to it, here's the clutch I decided to use today.

Not sure of the exact name but it's one of those Bonnie Cashin throwback clutch (I want to say from 2007/2008?)


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> I'm considering ordering before it sells out. Was also looking at black/blue embellished 36 but it says it's sold out now. I have the Butterscotch Rogue Satchel being delivered tomorrow, not sure if I will keep it though because it might not fit into my wardrobe. I wear a lot of black/grey/purple/teals so might clash.


Butterscotch will look great with those  colors. Really, I have a butterscotch Nomad and I'm surprised at how much it goes with.


----------



## katev

Chiichan said:


> Hi all! Been stalking the forum for a while now hehe I finally decided to sign up after falling in love with the new Rogues ( I just bought the Oxblood Rogue satchel and I kinda love it too much) but since I have yet to move into to it, here's the clutch I decided to use today. Not sure of the exact name but it's one of those Bonnie Cashin throwback clutch (I want to say from 2007/2008?)



Welcome! I love the Bonnie Collection! There's a picture of your clutch as part of the line at the link below from Spring 2009.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ction-pieces-here.448290/page-2#post-24917282


----------



## AstridRhapsody

tlo said:


> I love your star studded rogue  It's beautiful.  The butterscotch was sold out fast.  I told myself I didn't need it as I have the saddle one.  I think the butterscotch will go with your things, it will go with most anything.  I also got the pink in the 25.  Loved it so much I went back and ordered it in the yellow!!!  I need to walk away from my computer  LOL



I ordered the Butterscotch satchel with snake accents since I couldn't snag a regular rogue. It's a bit busier than the regular butterscotch rogue which makes me afraid it won't be as neutral for my wardrobe. Tracking shows it will arrive tomorrow afternoon so I will find out then. I love the pink 25 but didn't pull the trigger because I have the black/pink tea rose 25. I need to stop checking the sale because I'm sure there will be a ton of new Fall 17 bags I will want soon.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> Butterscotch will look great with those  colors. Really, I have a butterscotch Nomad and I'm surprised at how much it goes with.



The satchel has quite a bit going on: butterscotch/oxblood/navy/black/snake which worries me a bit. I knew though that if I didn't order it to see in person I would always wonder if I liked it or not. My boutique is pretty small and rarely gets much of the 1941 line in. I'm hoping it will be instant love when it arrives. I don't have anything even remotely close to the color and I love carrying my black embellished rogue satchel.


----------



## tlo

Harley77 said:


> I ordered the Butterscotch satchel with snake accents since I couldn't snag a regular rogue. It's a bit busier than the regular butterscotch rogue which makes me afraid it won't be as neutral for my wardrobe. Tracking shows it will arrive tomorrow afternoon so I will find out then. I love the pink 25 but didn't pull the trigger because I have the black/pink tea rose 25. I need to stop checking the sale because I'm sure there will be a ton of new Fall 17 bags I will want soon.



OH congrats!  I bet it will be beautiful!!!! I can't wait to see it!!!  I think it will blend in well.  Snake and animal print is a neutral for me  LOL!!

I have the black with pink tea rose 25 too but I'm a sucker for pink  LOL  I've got to get away from the sale.  I was so happy with the pink 25 I ordered it in the yellow and it arrived yesterday


----------



## tlo

Here is the yellow 25 that arrived yesterday. I need to back away from the sale!!


----------



## HeatherL

tlo said:


> Here is the yellow 25 that arrived yesterday. I need to back away from the sale!!
> 
> View attachment 3711615



Beautiful!  Enjoy!!!

I'm also trying to back away from this sale.  I've done some happy damage & hoping to stay content!!!


----------



## SimplyB

katev said:


> I've just moved into an old favorite and I am looking forward to carrying them. The Bleecker Legacy Flap 11419 B4 IK and matching wallet 41549. The color of the leather is Ink - which is a dark, blue-gray, and they have Tatersall lining. I've decorated the bag with my Koi Goldfish Fob 6522.



This post inspires me to bring out my old Bleeker flap (mine is black with the same Tatersall lining...but my shoulder strap doesn't have a spring clip like yours).  It was my first Coach...my husband bought this (gasp!) full price at the retail store in Vegas during a "guys weekend trip", so this one has sentimental value for me. The leather is amazing and still looks good for being 10+ years old (and has stood up better than more recent bag purchases)

Thanks for sharing...brought me down memory lane.  Love the Koi Fob!


----------



## tlo

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful!  Enjoy!!!
> 
> I'm also trying to back away from this sale.  I've done some happy damage & hoping to stay content!!!



Congratulations!!!!  It is so hard to resist the bags you've been eyeing when they are on sale!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

tlo said:


> Here is the yellow 25 that arrived yesterday. I need to back away from the sale!!
> 
> View attachment 3711615


Beautiful! This dale isvrry hard to resist. I. Ought one thing and trying not to buy more.


----------



## katev

SimplyB said:


> This post inspires me to bring out my old Bleeker flap (mine is black with the same Tatersall lining...but my shoulder strap doesn't have a spring clip like yours).  It was my first Coach...my husband bought this (gasp!) full price at the retail store in Vegas during a "guys weekend trip", so this one has sentimental value for me. The leather is amazing and still looks good for being 10+ years old (and has stood up better than more recent bag purchases). Thanks for sharing...brought me down memory lane.  Love the Koi Fob!



Sometimes shopping your own closet can be a lot of fun! I am really enjoying carrying the Bleecker Flap bag. It is much roomier than I remembered, it's well-balanced and sits comfortably on my shoulder, and seeing the tattersall lining just makes me happy whenever I open it!

Your husband sounds like a great guy, hang on to him - and the beautiful bag that he bought for you!


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! This dale isvrry hard to resist. I. Ought one thing and trying not to buy more.



It is so hard!!  I've bought three and trying not to look anymore.  I'm telling myself time to sell some used bags I don't carry anymore  LOL


----------



## HeatherL

Still in this beauty since Tuesday!!!

I also went a little overboard with this sale but (to justify) I did list 2 bags for sale.


----------



## Chiichan

katev said:


> Welcome! I love the Bonnie Collection! There's a picture of your clutch as part of the line at the link below from Spring 2009.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ction-pieces-here.448290/page-2#post-24917282



Wow!! Thanks for sharing this! I have one of those satchels too... but it's straw on the sides. Might have to pull it out for summer =)


----------



## tlo

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3711745
> 
> 
> Still in this beauty since Tuesday!!!
> 
> I also went a little overboard with this sale but (to justify) I did list 2 bags for sale.



OMG! That is stunning!!!


----------



## musiclover

I carried this little beauty last night. I was rushing around getting ready and ran out of time to post yesterday. Here she is, post-party, my Madison gathered leather small bag with her little key fob with Legacy stripes.


----------



## Hobbsy

tlo said:


> Here is the yellow 25 that arrived yesterday. I need to back away from the sale!!
> 
> View attachment 3711615


That's cute!


----------



## katev

Chiichan said:


> Wow!! Thanks for sharing this! I have one of those satchels too... but it's straw on the sides. Might have to pull it out for summer =)



I have a Straw Bonnie Convertible Tote and I am looking forward to carrying her soon! Please post pics of your Bonnie Straw Satchel in the thread below because summer is almost here!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-us-your-straw-canvas-burlap-beachy-bags-for-summer.803874/


----------



## RayKay

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3711745
> 
> 
> Still in this beauty since Tuesday!!!
> 
> I also went a little overboard with this sale but (to justify) I did list 2 bags for sale.



I don't normally like blue bags but this is just so gorgeous. I like the handles are color blocked and not all snake. Adds visual interest and ties in well with zipper. Enjoy!

I get you on the temptations with this sale. I wish my bags would ship out already. Waiting for them to be shipped out just leaves me wanting to buy something else while I wait! I ordered late Tuesday/early Wednesday and the shipping info on Coach us just taunting me saying they will be here Monday when they have not even been picked up from yet (I am in Canada so the wait is always longer anyway).


----------



## tlo

Hobbsy said:


> That's cute!



Thanks Hobbsy.  I've been wanting a yellow bag but couldn't find the right one  till now


----------



## HeatherL

RayKay said:


> I don't normally like blue bags but this is just so gorgeous. I like the handles are color blocked and not all snake. Adds visual interest and ties in well with zipper. Enjoy!
> 
> I get you on the temptations with this sale. I wish my bags would ship out already. Waiting for them to be shipped out just leaves me wanting to buy something else while I wait! I ordered late Tuesday/early Wednesday and the shipping info on Coach us just taunting me saying they will be here Monday when they have not even been picked up from yet (I am in Canada so the wait is always longer anyway).



Thank you, I agree the details of this bag are just stunning.

Good luck with the wait, it's awful.  It will be worth it in the end though!  I look forward to your pics when they arrive!


----------



## Geogirl

tlo said:


> Here is the yellow 25 that arrived yesterday. I need to back away from the sale!!
> 
> View attachment 3711615


Wow, that's a beautiful soft yellow


----------



## tlo

Geogirl said:


> Wow, that's a beautiful soft yellow



It really is Geogirl. Thanks!!


----------



## Roseguard

Went to the outlet & my DH got me this


----------



## Suzanne B.

Roseguard said:


> Went to the outlet & my DH got me this


I am so into totes these days, yours looks great!


----------



## Roseguard

I have the same one in black. I really like that it still holds its shape when it's stuffed.


----------



## tlo

Roseguard said:


> Went to the outlet & my DH got me this



Congratulations!  What a sweet DH!


----------



## alana171

terrible picture but Mum and I's Eddies hanging out


----------



## alana171

At mums having a little peek at her Coach collection and I love this! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Anyone know what it's called? She got it in the Macy's sale last year I think


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday morning. Tyler and a Caffe macchaito.


----------



## Hobbsy

Mineral Dinky headed to family picnic.


----------



## HeatherL

Hobbsy said:


> Mineral Dinky headed to family picnic.
> View attachment 3712679



Beautiful color and beautiful bag!  I hope you both enjoy the picnic!


----------



## whateve

alana171 said:


> At mums having a little peek at her Coach collection and I love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what it's called? She got it in the Macy's sale last year I think


It looks like a turnlock tie bucket bag #34988. The style number is probably inside somewhere.
https://www.brixtonbaker.com/produc...m=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=4909393156


----------



## BeachBagGal

Roseguard said:


> Went to the outlet & my DH got me this



Nice! What is the style and color name of the tote?


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday morning. Tyler and a Caffe macchaito.
> 
> View attachment 3712621


Such a lovely combo!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Woven Leather Zoe...whiskey colored...gorgeous!

Rediscovered her while going through my bag collection...I think this one is a keeper!


----------



## carterazo

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Woven Leather Zoe...whiskey colored...gorgeous!
> 
> Rediscovered her while going through my bag collection...I think this one is a keeper!


Would love to see a picture.  Pretty please? [emoji56]


----------



## Luv2Shop1

carterazo said:


> Would love to see a picture.  Pretty please? [emoji56]



Love it!


----------



## tlo

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Love it!
> View attachment 3712995



It is gorgeous!!


----------



## carterazo

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Love it!
> View attachment 3712995


Oh wow! This is really a special bag. I had never seen it before - only  the plain/smooth ones in black mainly.  Yours outshines them all. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## lurkernomore

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Love it!
> View attachment 3712995


gorgeous! The Zoe was my first love, and started my addiction


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Willis bags today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Such a lovely combo!


Thanks C!


----------



## tlo

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my Willis bags today.


 So pretty  I need to get mine out and use it!!!!


----------



## finer_woman

alana171 said:


> View attachment 3712565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terrible picture but Mum and I's Eddies hanging out



I think these are the phoebe style.


----------



## Hobbsy

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful color and beautiful bag!  I hope you both enjoy the picnic!


Thanks! Beautiful weather, good company!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

carterazo said:


> Oh wow! This is really a special bag. I had never seen it before - only  the plain/smooth ones in black mainly.  Yours outshines them all. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



Thank you for the kind compliment! 

It's sad it's been on the top shelf in my closet, unused for a long time. 

I still have 3 Zoes--black patent, platinum patent and this one. The Zoe was the first boutique bag I paid full price for....that seems like a long time ago!


----------



## jax818

With my PS1 pouch this weekend.  Perfect casual crossbody bag for hanging out with my toddler son.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Coachie1975 said:


> Hanging with my oxblood Rogue.  I am in love with this bag!  I've had her for almost 2 weeks and she is breaking in nicely.  She will definitely not be my only Rogue.  Looking forward to more colors!!


Now I'm confused I thought oxblood rogue had the red interior to match the dino? Are there numerous versions?


----------



## Hobbsy

elvisfan4life said:


> Now I'm confused I thought oxblood rogue had the red interior to match the dino? Are there numerous versions?


My oxblood has red interior,  it's the 36 size. Maybe this is smaller?


----------



## Lucylu29

elvisfan4life said:


> Now I'm confused I thought oxblood rogue had the red interior to match the dino? Are there numerous versions?



The first generation oxblood Rogue has an orangish suede interior with black/orange straps and black handles. Also, the strip of leather bordering the zipper is also black. It's a beautiful combination IMO.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lucylu29 said:


> The first generation oxblood Rogue has an orangish suede interior with black/orange straps and black handles. Also, the strip of leather bordering the zipper is also black. It's a beautiful combination IMO.


That's It! I can't keep up. It's a beautiful combination.


----------



## gr8onteej

Today's bag


----------



## Greenone

Camo taxi tote.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Snoopy today for a bit of Americana


----------



## Purseluvnmama

gr8onteej said:


> Today's bag
> View attachment 3713714


Bag twins!  I love my Ali but haven't carried it in a while due to the weight.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

My edgepaint toaster plus Mickey tag. [emoji173]


----------



## sb2

Purseluvnmama said:


> My edgepaint toaster plus Mickey tag. [emoji173]


That is adorable together fits perfect


----------



## Purseluvnmama

sb2 said:


> That is adorable together fits perfect


Thank you!  I am having fun carrying it. [emoji7]


----------



## ZSP

My Madison Kristin Domed Satchel in Denim.  I love this bag.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Purseluvnmama said:


> My edgepaint toaster plus Mickey tag. [emoji173]



Oh I love these two together!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I love these two together!


Thank you. [emoji173]


----------



## Greenone

wore this last night for drinks with my girls.


----------



## Kidclarke

Using my oxblood rogue today with plenty of bag charms.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Kidclarke said:


> Using my oxblood rogue today with plenty of bag charms.
> View attachment 3715886



I love this so much!  I kinda feel like my purchase of the Oxblood Rogue Satchel was just a consolation prize for missing out on this one.


----------



## Kidclarke

faintlymacabre said:


> I love this so much!  I kinda feel like my purchase of the Oxblood Rogue Satchel was just a consolation prize for missing out on this one.


Thank you! Sorry you missed out. 
I knew I had to have it because of the red suede. I didn't like the other colors on the insides, besides most recently seeing the black suede with blue on the outside.


----------



## carterazo

Red Rogue


----------



## tlo

Did some closet diving. I still love this tote


----------



## sb2

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue
> View attachment 3716196


Love this red one. Really trying to hold back and not pay full price for it but it is so nice looking I don't know if I will be able to keep resisting.


----------



## sb2

tlo said:


> Did some closet diving. I still love this tote
> 
> View attachment 3716501


Love this tote too I have the black one and coral one. Haven't seen the outlet version to see if they are they are the same or not.


----------



## Sarah03

tlo said:


> Did some closet diving. I still love this tote
> 
> View attachment 3716501


She's definitely a beauty!!


carterazo said:


> Red Rogue
> View attachment 3716196



Love [emoji173]️


----------



## Winterfell5

tlo said:


> Did some closet diving. I still love this tote
> 
> View attachment 3716501


Beautiful bag.  I have the same one in teal.


----------



## carterazo

sb2 said:


> Love this red one. Really trying to hold back and not pay full price for it but it is so nice looking I don't know if I will be able to keep resisting.


I got it at sale price through my local outlet. It might be worthwhile asking.


----------



## Winterfell5

sb2 said:


> Love this tote too I have the black one and coral one. Haven't seen the outlet version to see if they are they are the same or not.


These bags have miraculously reappeared at the Outlets now.  They're the same bag, not copies.


----------



## tlo

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue
> View attachment 3716196



Twins!  It's the most perfect red!!


----------



## tlo

sb2 said:


> Love this tote too I have the black one and coral one. Haven't seen the outlet version to see if they are they are the same or not.



Thanks sb2. You sound like me. I have the black and the tan too.  I haven't seen the outlet version either. I'm so glad I got these when I did


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> She's definitely a beauty!!
> 
> Thanks hun!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

not a bag, but my beloved Coach shoes  is there a Coach shoe thread?


----------



## shillinggirl88

Carrying my brindle Borough while I try to decide if I need to order the Camel pebbled from SAS!


----------



## Suzanne B.

tlo said:


> Did some closet diving. I still love this tote
> 
> View attachment 3716501


Been using my teal one for the past week. It took me a while before I bought one, I thought it would be too big for me and the straps to short for shoulder use. It turned out to be a good size and the straps don't hurt my shoulder when I have to shoulder carry it for a bit.


----------



## BlackLaceFan

shillinggirl88 said:


> Carrying my brindle Borough while I try to decide if I need to order the Camel pebbled from SAS!


So beautiful!


----------



## Chiichan

Brought out this little one. My arms needed a break from the Rogues. 

Funny story about this bag. I found her inside another bag at TJ Max. I only noticed Bc the yellow of the strap was peeking out. The purse it was in was fugly. I guess someone tried to hide it. When I looked at the price tags I could see why. It was discounted from $89 to $49 Bc it was missing its hangtag. 

So I bought her, called Coach to get a replacement (though it's metal) hangtag and later put the blue Mickey tag. 

My rambler. This bag is gives me happy feels.


----------



## tlo

Winterfell5 said:


> Beautiful bag.  I have the same one in teal.



Thanks Winterfell5.  The teal is gorgeous  I love your name!!


----------



## tlo

Suzanne B. said:


> Been using my teal one for the past week. It took me a while before I bought one, I thought it would be too big for me and the straps to short for shoulder use. It turned out to be a good size and the straps don't hurt my shoulder when I have to shoulder carry it for a bit.



You are right, its a great all around tote.  It can get a bit heavy if you aren't careful  The teal is gorgeous!


----------



## tlo

Chiichan said:


> Brought out this little one. My arms needed a break from the Rogues.
> 
> Funny story about this bag. I found her inside another bag at TJ Max. I only noticed Bc the yellow of the strap was peeking out. The purse it was in was fugly. I guess someone tried to hide it. When I looked at the price tags I could see why. It was discounted from $89 to $49 Bc it was missing its hangtag.
> 
> So I bought her, called Coach to get a replacement (though it's metal) hangtag and later put the blue Mickey tag.
> 
> My rambler. This bag is gives me happy feels.
> 
> View attachment 3716659



It's so pretty  I love a yellow bag for summer


----------



## amandah313

My smooshy Courtenay companion for today in Marine!


----------



## tlo

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 3716716
> 
> 
> My smooshy Courtenay companion for today in Marine!


 
I love Courtenay.  I have it in blush and yellow.  It's a great bag


----------



## carterazo

Chiichan said:


> Brought out this little one. My arms needed a break from the Rogues.
> 
> Funny story about this bag. I found her inside another bag at TJ Max. I only noticed Bc the yellow of the strap was peeking out. The purse it was in was fugly. I guess someone tried to hide it. When I looked at the price tags I could see why. It was discounted from $89 to $49 Bc it was missing its hangtag.
> 
> So I bought her, called Coach to get a replacement (though it's metal) hangtag and later put the blue Mickey tag.
> 
> My rambler. This bag is gives me happy feels.
> 
> View attachment 3716659


Awesome find! This is a great little bag. I'd never seen it in this color. It's lovely.  [emoji7]


----------



## CoachMaven

Chiichan said:


> Brought out this little one. My arms needed a break from the Rogues.
> 
> Funny story about this bag. I found her inside another bag at TJ Max. I only noticed Bc the yellow of the strap was peeking out. The purse it was in was fugly. I guess someone tried to hide it. When I looked at the price tags I could see why. It was discounted from $89 to $49 Bc it was missing its hangtag.
> 
> So I bought her, called Coach to get a replacement (though it's metal) hangtag and later put the blue Mickey tag.
> 
> My rambler. This bag is gives me happy feels.
> 
> View attachment 3716659



What a great find! I have this one in vermillion. Your post makes me want to bring it out for use!


----------



## Chiichan

CoachMaven said:


> What a great find! I have this one in vermillion. Your post makes me want to bring it out for use!



Yes! And post pictures! I rarely see live pictures of it.


----------



## amandah313

tlo said:


> I love Courtenay.  I have it in blush and yellow.  It's a great bag



Me too! I used to have the perforated coral courtenay, bright coral courtenay, and also the black signature. Marine is my only one left. But she is my girl she's not leaving lol!


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> What a great find! I have this one in vermillion. Your post makes me want to bring it out for use!


Twins! I need to take mine out too. [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> Brought out this little one. My arms needed a break from the Rogues.
> 
> Funny story about this bag. I found her inside another bag at TJ Max. I only noticed Bc the yellow of the strap was peeking out. The purse it was in was fugly. I guess someone tried to hide it. When I looked at the price tags I could see why. It was discounted from $89 to $49 Bc it was missing its hangtag.
> 
> So I bought her, called Coach to get a replacement (though it's metal) hangtag and later put the blue Mickey tag.
> 
> My rambler. This bag is gives me happy feels.
> 
> View attachment 3716659


This is a great looking little bag.  I have never found a good Coach bag that I like at TJMaxx.  I think someone found a red Court bag there once -- lucky!


----------



## Iamminda

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 3716716
> 
> 
> My smooshy Courtenay companion for today in Marine!


Love this one!  I have it in bright coral -- I don't know why I never bought more Courtenays.


----------



## BeachBagGal

amandah313 said:


> Me too! I used to have the perforated coral courtenay, bright coral courtenay, and also the black signature. Marine is my only one left. But she is my girl she's not leaving lol!



I have it in black. Great bag! [emoji173]️


----------



## Hobbsy

The Courtney bag is cute. There used to be a tpf'er that I think bought every color it came in.


----------



## Raech

Coach Candace in black so I could wear my new burgundy Arlenes.


----------



## gr8onteej

Stepping out with my hologram market tote.


----------



## sb2

I have 5 Courtenay's cognac, deep Port, bright coral, chalk, and black. It is a great bag. They need to make more bags with that big of an outside pocket that closes but easy to get into. It actually will fit a large phone.


----------



## tlo

sb2 said:


> I have 5 Courtenay's cognac, deep Port, bright coral, chalk, and black. It is a great bag. They need to make more bags with that big of an outside pocket that closes but easy to get into. It actually will fit a large phone.


OH I wish I had gotten the cognac and chalk.  Cognac was the prettiest color!!


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> Stepping out with my hologram market tote.
> View attachment 3717620


Pretty shoes and pom to go with your pretty tote.


----------



## whateve

tlo said:


> OH I wish I had gotten the cognac and chalk.  Cognac was the prettiest color!!


It is. I have it in the duffle.


----------



## CatePNW

Small Madeline Chestnut today.  Love this little bag, but wish it wasn't front heavy, I can never get it to stand up straight unless I turn it around!


----------



## Greenone

Inspired by Berkeley college's Gary Baseman Buster LeFauve in thier NYC campus window.  I got out my matching almost one of a kind (only 3 made)  Drifter.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

gr8onteej said:


> Stepping out with my hologram market tote.
> View attachment 3717620


 
I used this one today too.  Well the fall version anyway.  I'm thinking of packing it away even though I was gazing at it all day.  It is not looking very spring/summer to me unlike your bag.  I really just want to get into my bright bags.


----------



## tlo

whateve said:


> It is. I have it in the duffle.



Good for you!!  I have it in Rory but Rory is so big!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

tlo said:


> Good for you!!  I have it in Rory but Rory is so big!!!


I do too! But I love that bag and cannot part with her!


----------



## Chiichan

CatePNW said:


> Small Madeline Chestnut today.  Love this little bag, but wish it wasn't front heavy, I can never get it to stand up straight unless I turn it around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718094
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718095



Ohhh I have the taller version of that bag! Same colors! I love the red inside! So pretty.


----------



## tlo

Hobbsy said:


> I do too! But I love that bag and cannot part with her!



Hey twin!  Lol. I haven't been able to part with mine either


----------



## CoachMaven

She was sprayed twice and came out today on her maiden voyage. I really love this bag! I liked carrying it on my shoulder, on my arm, it's such a great satchel!


----------



## sb2

whateve said:


> It is. I have it in the duffle.


I got the east/ west duffle in cognac not the regular one. Love that one too


----------



## Suzanne B.

sb2 said:


> I got the east/ west duffle in cognac not the regular one. Love that one too


Aren't the east/west duffles a great size? I had three of them at one time. Recently sold the deep port and cognac, kept the black one.


----------



## tlo

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3718289
> 
> She was sprayed twice and came out today on her maiden voyage. I really love this bag! I liked carrying it on my shoulder, on my arm, it's such a great satchel!



Congratulations!!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## sb2

Suzanne B. said:


> Aren't the east/west duffles a great size? I had three of them at one time. Recently sold the deep port and cognac, kept the black one.



Yes they are. I have deep Port and cognac keep thinking of finding a black one also but haven't looked recently. I love the narrower base on these duffles than the classic round ones.


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Aren't the east/west duffles a great size? I had three of them at one time. Recently sold the deep port and cognac, kept the black one.


I've wanted to try one and almost bought one on ebay before the price got too high. I don't want to spend much because I don't know if I'll like it, and want to be easily resell it if I don't.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I've wanted to try one and almost bought one on ebay before the price got too high. I don't want to spend much because I don't know if I'll like it, and want to be easily resell it if I don't.


I think you'd like it. To me it's a medium sized bag (some have called it small/medium) and should compare well size wise with other bags that I've seen you use. It holds a good bit of stuff. These bags are bad to have color wear on the corners though.


----------



## RayKay

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3718289
> 
> She was sprayed twice and came out today on her maiden voyage. I really love this bag! I liked carrying it on my shoulder, on my arm, it's such a great satchel!



So pretty! I don't trust myself with a white bag, but I do agree with your sentiments on the satchel. I have been carrying my black one the last three days and _love_ it. It seemed a little big at first as I am fairly petite but  it is actually perfect, especially for work days, as I can easily fit all my essentials, without playing Jenga. I usually just carry my iPad Mini back and forth but I checked and can easily fit my iPad Air in there as well.

I did remove the pochette though as it was a bit too big/much hanging off for me - the hangtag gets a stay of execution for now!


----------



## whateve

RayKay said:


> So pretty! I don't trust myself with a white bag, but I do agree with your sentiments on the satchel. I have been carrying my black one the last three days and _love_ it. It seemed a little big at first as I am fairly petite but  it is actually perfect, especially for work days, as I can easily fit all my essentials, without playing Jenga. I usually just carry my iPad Mini back and forth but I checked and can easily fit my iPad Air in there as well.
> 
> I did remove the pochette though as it was a bit too big/much hanging off for me - the hangtag gets a stay of execution for now!


I bought my first white bag two years ago and it still looks pristine. I keep it sprayed and conditioned. I've been very happy with how it has held up.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> I bought my first white bag two years ago and it still looks pristine. I keep it sprayed and conditioned. I've been very happy with how it has held up.



So I took the chalk satchel out today, and I sprayed it twice a few days ago with this Apple Rain and Stain Guard: 
https://www.amazon.com/Apple-Brand-...r=8-1&keywords=apple+rain+and+stain+repellent

I noticed even with pretty OLD jeans (so you'd think the dye would no longer come off), which aren't even a dark rinse, it's a medium color denim, I got color transfer on it! I did use a baby wipe as soon as I got home and it looks like I got it all, but what the heck? Is there something else I can use to prevent this? What do you use on your white bag? I had a Poppy bag in this color, but it was a shoulder bag, and it never got any color of any kind on it. This concerns me...


----------



## RayKay

CoachMaven said:


> So I took the chalk satchel out today, and I sprayed it twice a few days ago with this Apple Rain and Stain Guard:
> https://www.amazon.com/Apple-Brand-...r=8-1&keywords=apple+rain+and+stain+repellent
> 
> I noticed even with pretty OLD jeans (so you'd think the dye would no longer come off), which aren't even a dark rinse, it's a medium color denim, I got color transfer on it! I did use a baby wipe as soon as I got home and it looks like I got it all, but what the heck? Is there something else I can use to prevent this? What do you use on your white bag? I had a Poppy bag in this color, but it was a shoulder bag, and it never got any color of any kind on it. This concerns me...



Oh booooooo!  This would be exactly what I would worry about; my handbags need to fit into my life, I am not going to fit my life around my handbags. I am glad you got the transfer out this time and I hope some experienced white bag people can help you out. I always thought Apple Guard was one of the recommended sprays...


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> So I took the chalk satchel out today, and I sprayed it twice a few days ago with this Apple Rain and Stain Guard:
> https://www.amazon.com/Apple-Brand-...r=8-1&keywords=apple+rain+and+stain+repellent
> 
> I noticed even with pretty OLD jeans (so you'd think the dye would no longer come off), which aren't even a dark rinse, it's a medium color denim, I got color transfer on it! I did use a baby wipe as soon as I got home and it looks like I got it all, but what the heck? Is there something else I can use to prevent this? What do you use on your white bag? I had a Poppy bag in this color, but it was a shoulder bag, and it never got any color of any kind on it. This concerns me...


I have a Poppy fabric bag that did the same thing. I had to clean and spray it every time I used it. My white bag is a Bleecker Preston, which is pebbled. I wear it crossbody so it is constantly bumping up against my jeans. I don't know why it would be different than yours. I condition it with Blackrocks Leather n Rich, which is kind of a waxy conditioner. If there were any color transfer, I believe it would sit on top of the conditioner instead of getting into the leather. If it happened, you would still have to clean and recondition, which is a pain. I also treated my yellow duffle the same way and have never had any transfer. So maybe the Blackrocks keeps it from happening? It is worth a try.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> I have a Poppy fabric bag that did the same thing. I had to clean and spray it every time I used it. My white bag is a Bleecker Preston, which is pebbled. I wear it crossbody so it is constantly bumping up against my jeans. I don't know why it would be different than yours. I condition it with Blackrocks Leather n Rich, which is kind of a waxy conditioner. If there were any color transfer, I believe it would sit on top of the conditioner instead of getting into the leather. If it happened, you would still have to clean and recondition, which is a pain. I also treated my yellow duffle the same way and have never had any transfer. So maybe the Blackrocks keeps it from happening? It is worth a try.


I do have Blackrocks, I've used it on my large black leather Carly and my Legacy leather bags. I'll try that on this bag too and see if that is the key. I checked it after wiping it and it did come all the way out, and I re-sprayed just the back. I'll try the conditioner next,  thanks for the tip!


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> I do have Blackrocks, I've used it on my large black leather Carly and my Legacy leather bags. I'll try that on this bag too and see if that is the key. I checked it after wiping it and it did come all the way out, and I re-sprayed just the back. I'll try the conditioner next,  thanks for the tip!


Let me know if it works!


----------



## CoachMaven

RayKay said:


> Oh booooooo!  This would be exactly what I would worry about; my handbags need to fit into my life, I am not going to fit my life around my handbags. I am glad you got the transfer out this time and I hope some experienced white bag people can help you out. I always thought Apple Guard was one of the recommended sprays...


It definitely is annoying!  I don't want to work my life around this bag either, and I want to wear light colors! [emoji35] I resprayed the back and will try the Blackrocks like Whateve suggested. I hope that does the trick!


----------



## gr8onteej

Icecaramellatte said:


> I used this one today too.  Well the fall version anyway.  I'm thinking of packing it away even though I was gazing at it all day.  It is not looking very spring/summer to me unlike your bag.  I really just want to get into my bright bags.



My bag along with the sneakers are in the closet.  I'll see them in September.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

gr8onteej said:


> My bag along with the sneakers are in the closet.  I'll see them in September.



Switched out today. I didn't get to add my pic yet.


----------



## Raech

Kicking it like it's 2002 today. Well, except for how I dressed her up.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new brewery companion for the day! [emoji173]️[emoji481] Using my Dinky strap to carry crossbody.


----------



## CoachMaven

Still in my Rogue satchel. I went to the local Scottsdale store where they do in house monogramming and I got this done on the back of my hangtag. I love it!


----------



## LL777

Enjoying beautiful day with a beautiful bag


----------



## Hobbsy

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3720181
> 
> 
> Still in my Rogue satchel. I went to the local Scottsdale store where they do in house monogramming and I got this done on the back of my hangtag. I love it!


Is that monogram mean you're the Queen B?! [emoji6]


----------



## whateve

Hobbsy said:


> Is that monogram mean you're the Queen B?! [emoji6]


I was going to ask the same thing!!


----------



## Hobbsy

whateve said:


> I was going to ask the same thing!!


Lol! Great minds....!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

Hobbsy said:


> Is that monogram mean you're the Queen B?! [emoji6]


In my house, yes! [emoji1]


----------



## Hobbsy

CoachMaven said:


> In my house, yes! [emoji1]


Lol, that's great!


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> In my house, yes! [emoji1]


Love it.


----------



## LL777

The leather is so soft, I keep petting it lol.


----------



## tlo

LL777 said:


> The leather is so soft, I keep petting it lol.



It's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

It's summer. Chalk Rogue, of course...[emoji7]


----------



## RayKay

LL777 said:


> The leather is so soft, I keep petting it lol.



I know, right! I LOVE my satchels so much. So deliciously soft. 

First world problem, but I had switched over from my Black satchel to my Oxblood satchel last night so I could carry it today. Well, I woke up to POURING rain so switched to one of my pebbled leather MK bags that I don't worry too much about in downpours. Oxblood is back in its dust bag; hopefully I can carry it tomorrow to meet its new "sisters" - the two new Rogues I should be able to pick up from UPS tomorrow! 

So I guess this is about my Coach bag I am not carrying today.


----------



## Raech

RayKay said:


> I know, right! I LOVE my satchels so much. So deliciously soft.
> 
> First world problem, but I had switched over from my Black satchel to my Oxblood satchel last night so I could carry it today. Well, I woke up to POURING rain so switched to one of my pebbled leather MK bags that I don't worry too much about in downpours. Oxblood is back in its dust bag; hopefully I can carry it tomorrow to meet its new "sisters" - the two new Rogues I should be able to pick up from UPS tomorrow!
> 
> So I guess this is about my Coach bag I am not carrying today.


Well, I would not want to spoil it either if I were you. Hope to see your oxblood one tomorrow


----------



## RayKay

Raech said:


> Well, I would not want to spoil it either if I were you. Hope to see your oxblood one tomorrow



Sun came out. Would it be a tad obsessive to drive home at lunch to switch out? (Yes, I know the answer is, maybe just a bit!)


----------



## Raech

RayKay said:


> Sun came out. Would it be a tad obsessive to drive home at lunch to switch out? (Yes, I know the answer is, maybe just a bit!)


Lol! ☺️ Something to look forward to.


----------



## RayKay

Yup, totally a normal thing to do..

In my defence it is only a 5-10 minute drive!


----------



## Raech

RayKay said:


> View attachment 3720993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, totally a normal thing to do..
> 
> In my defence it is only a 5-10 minute drive!


With your super short commute I'd have thought about it too. But I'm a newlywed still and my husband would laugh at me. It's gorgeous BTW. Yummy bag.


----------



## RayKay

Raech said:


> With your super short commute I'd have thought about it too. But I'm a newlywed still and my husband would laugh at me. It's gorgeous BTW. Yummy bag.



My husband and I have been married a few years, he acknowledges and accepts my eccentricities, lol!


----------



## aundria17

Rogue 25 with snake skin


----------



## Raech

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3720999
> 
> Rogue 25 with snake skin


Pretty! Does their genuine snakeskin feel soft and smooth? Or is it more firm and stiffer? I had looked for months online and no one said.


----------



## Raech

RayKay said:


> My husband and I have been married a few years, he acknowledges and accepts my eccentricities, lol!


Well, my husband gets I'm odd. Funny enough he gets me. Even said my Robbin blue Candace is his favorite of my coach bags. I didn't even ask him. He's a keeper.


----------



## HeatherL

RayKay said:


> View attachment 3720993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, totally a normal thing to do..
> 
> In my defence it is only a 5-10 minute drive!



That's dedication [emoji16]. And worth it for that beauty!!

Funny, I switched out of my satchel last night due to rain today [emoji22] .  It was a record for me as I was in it for almost two weeks!!  I can't remember the last time I used a bag for that many days straight (of course several years ago when I only had one bag for S/S & one for F/W....  those were the days).


----------



## LL777

RayKay said:


> View attachment 3720993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, totally a normal thing to do..
> 
> In my defence it is only a 5-10 minute drive!


I don't blame you , your bag is gorgeous


----------



## RayKay

HeatherL said:


> That's dedication [emoji16]. And worth it for that beauty!!
> 
> Funny, I switched out of my satchel last night due to rain today [emoji22] .  It was a record for me as I was in it for almost two weeks!!  I can't remember the last time I used a bag for that many days straight (of course several years ago when I only had one bag for S/S & one for F/W....  those were the days).



Boo for rain! The satchels are so nice. The only reason I was switching from my Black one was because I had the Oxblood one to switch to! I like both my satchels, but my Oxblood is already a little smooshier so I have her propped on my desk at work and am all


----------



## aundria17

Raech said:


> Pretty! Does their genuine snakeskin feel soft and smooth? Or is it more firm and stiffer? I had looked for months online and no one said.


It feels smooth. It's not real stiff. This bag has strips of it running down. The sides


----------



## Raech

aundria17 said:


> It feels smooth. It's not real stiff. This bag has strips of it running down. The sides


Thank you. I had feared it would feel plasticy like some real snake.


----------



## aundria17

Raech said:


> Thank you. I had feared it would feel plasticy like some real snake.


It is actually remarkably smooth. I keep feeling it now that u asked and I don't even notice the scales. I had a rogue with snakeskin handles and I could always feel the scales in them.


----------



## Rdd

The pink one I currently carry daily.


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> My husband and I have been married a few years, he acknowledges and accepts my eccentricities, lol!



How funny! I kept the Oxblood Satchel at my office just so a can admire it. Lol these Rogues are killing me!


----------



## SEWDimples

Chiichan said:


> How funny! I kept the Oxblood Satchel at my office just so a can admire it. Lol these Rogues are killing me!


All of these pictures are killing me.  I bought the Butterscotch satchel and now I want Heather Grey Rogue 36. Plus I could go with an Oxblood and Chalk Rogue satchel. I hope my wallet survives this sale.


----------



## coach943

I needed a large tote for today, so I pulled out my Legacy Caning Tanner in Marine.


----------



## sb2

coach943 said:


> I needed a large tote for today, so I pulled out my Legacy Caning Tanner in Marine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721570



I have always loved the look of that one! Very nice


----------



## Sarah03

coach943 said:


> I needed a large tote for today, so I pulled out my Legacy Caning Tanner in Marine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721570



I love the details on this. Simply beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

Sarah03 said:


> I love the details on this. Simply beautiful!


I never come across this tote for sale! Was this a limited edition?


----------



## LL777

Switched from one satchel to another


----------



## coach943

houseof999 said:


> I never come across this tote for sale! Was this a limited edition?


No, but it was really expensive at full price ($898).  I got it from FOS.  I was so excited when it made it to FOS because I really wanted it, but not at full price.  They also did the Romy in caning.  The Romy's come around once in a while, like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-23411...454712?hash=item4644692ef8:g:4u4AAOSwu-BWQfE3


----------



## Chiichan

LL777 said:


> Switched from one satchel to another



Pretty! I love how it can look purple to nearly black depending on the lighting.


----------



## Chiichan

I brought the little one out today. I can't stop touching the studs on it. My coworker was looking at me like "what are you doing?" Haha


----------



## chocolateturtle

it's summer time~


----------



## Satcheldoll

chocolateturtle said:


> it's summer time~


So pretty. Love the cherries.


----------



## Raech

Chiichan said:


> View attachment 3721958
> 
> 
> I brought the little one out today. I can't stop touching the studs on it. My coworker was looking at me like "what are you doing?" Haha



Um enjoying your bag. Obvs lol


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

Carried my Rogue Patchwork to the grocery store today.


----------



## Chiichan

Raech said:


> Um enjoying your bag. Obvs lol



Lol a non purse lover wouldn't understand. [emoji38][emoji12]


----------



## Chiichan

CoffeeGirlie said:


> Carried my Rogue Patchwork to the grocery store today.



Gorgeous!!!! I've never seen that one. Is it a first gen Rogue? I wish I had started collecting last year!


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

Chiichan said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I've never seen that one. Is it a first gen Rogue? I wish I had started collecting last year!


Hi! Thank you! It's from the Pre-Fall 2016 collection. I saw it in the Coach store here in Las Vegas at the Fashion Show Mall one year ago today - I just had to have it!


----------



## Chiichan

CoffeeGirlie said:


> Hi! Thank you! It's from the Pre-Fall 2016 collection. I saw it in the Coach store here in Las Vegas at the Fashion Show Mall one year ago today - I just had to have it!



Crazy. Right after I looked at your bag, I saw that it's part of the sale going on right now. If I hadn't ordered the Felix Rogue, we might have been twins!


----------



## sunnybrii

Chiichan said:


> Crazy. Right after I looked at your bag, I saw that it's part of the sale going on right now. If I hadn't ordered the Felix Rogue, we might have been twins!



Thanks so much for posting that the patchwork rogue is in stock & on sale....was able to order one! It was out of stock online & I'd called customer service earlier today asking abt this rogue & was told that it's still full price!


----------



## Chiichan

sunnybrii said:


> Thanks so much for posting that the patchwork rogue is in stock & on sale....was able to order one! It was out of stock online & I'd called customer service earlier today asking abt this rogue & was told that it's still full price!



Yay! You got it for the sale price though? I saw it there earlier this morning... I'm in California. 

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## tlo

LL777 said:


> Switched from one satchel to another



Stunning


----------



## sunnybrii

Chiichan said:


> Yay! You got it for the sale price though? I saw it there earlier this morning... I'm in California.
> 
> I can't wait to see pics!


Yep, got it at the sale price & thanks agn, fellow Californian!


----------



## RayKay

sunnybrii said:


> Yep, got it at the sale price & thanks agn, fellow Californian!



Yay! It looks like a fun bag, yet still easy to wear because of the colour choices.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Brought an old one today


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> Switched from one satchel to another


This color is so rich. I love it in the Rogue satchel more than my Nomad.



Chiichan said:


> View attachment 3721958
> 
> 
> I brought the little one out today. I can't stop touching the studs on it. My coworker was looking at me like "what are you doing?" Haha


This has so much attitude. I love it.



chocolateturtle said:


> it's summer time~


Great bag. I wanted this one, but missed out. I own the Olive is the smooth glovetanned leather.



CoffeeGirlie said:


> Carried my Rogue Patchwork to the grocery store today.


Very nice Rogue.



leopardgirl0123 said:


> Brought an old one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723244


Lovely!


----------



## Chiichan

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Brought an old one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723244



Oh man! What a throwback! I have a gathered Sophia in black and I gave my mom the gathered shoulder bag. I love how soft the leather is!


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying her the laat few days.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Been carrying her the laat few days.
> View attachment 3723501


I love this one -- I call it summer perfection


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I love this one -- I call it summer perfection


Thanks!


----------



## MKB0925

Medium City tote in Toffee


----------



## marissa214

Picked up this turnlock hobo from the deletes section last summer and have been enjoying carrying it on vacation this week!  It holds a lot and I enjoy the crossbody strap.


----------



## Teagaggle

My steel blue Rogue. Found the scarf @ Marshalls on clearance for $2...love it...


----------



## MDT

Teagaggle said:


> My steel blue Rogue. Found the scarf @ Marshalls on clearance for $2...love it...
> View attachment 3725518



This is the bag that's next on my list. Saw it the other day and the light blue with the dark oxblood interior is stunning. I love how they added the silver hardware to this one as well. Such a pretty bag!


----------



## RayKay

Teagaggle said:


> My steel blue Rogue. Found the scarf @ Marshalls on clearance for $2...love it...
> View attachment 3725518



That blue is such a pretty summery colour, and the yellow scarf works perfectly with it!


----------



## rkiz

Teagaggle said:


> My steel blue Rogue. Found the scarf @ Marshalls on clearance for $2...love it...
> View attachment 3725518



Wow this rogue is so pretty! Cute scarf, too!


----------



## quinna

I've been in my black grommet B for a while so today I'm switching it up with tan.


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> My steel blue Rogue. Found the scarf @ Marshalls on clearance for $2...love it...
> View attachment 3725518


Love it! Liking this blue more every time I see it. [emoji44][emoji44]


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> My steel blue Rogue. Found the scarf @ Marshalls on clearance for $2...love it...
> View attachment 3725518


Soooo pretty!  [emoji7] 

Is the color similar to the cornflower from last year? That's the impression I get from the pics. [emoji7]


----------



## Teagaggle

carterazo said:


> Soooo pretty!  [emoji7]
> 
> Is the color similar to the cornflower from last year? That's the impression I get from the pics. [emoji7]


Slightly different...IMO a tad more grey in this one.


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Slightly different...IMO a tad more grey in this one.


Sounds very pretty.  I  think I need a trip to my local store to see it irl. [emoji6]


----------



## musiclover

MFF Ruby in bramble rose.  I really enjoyed using her today!


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> Slightly different...IMO a tad more grey in this one.


It definitely looks like it has some grey in it, gorgeous!


----------



## Lucylu29

Teagaggle said:


> My steel blue Rogue. Found the scarf @ Marshalls on clearance for $2...love it...
> View attachment 3725518



I love the brushed nickel hardware on this. I hope Coach starts using it more on bags to come. It seems to me like the hardware on the burgundy and indigo Ace satchels.


----------



## LL777

Grocery shopping with my new rogue, the rest of my beauties got so jealous


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> Grocery shopping with my new rogue, the rest of my beauties got so jealous


I bet they did.  Beautiful! Butterscotch is such a gorgeous color. I cannot wait to use my Rogue satchel in the same color.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LL777 said:


> Grocery shopping with my new rogue, the rest of my beauties got so jealous


That is my dream bag I so wanted this to be in the sale enjoy that yummy cake too


----------



## Iamminda

LL777 said:


> Grocery shopping with my new rogue, the rest of my beauties got so jealous


Your Rogue is gorgeous -- and your groceries look so mouth-watering good!


----------



## Chiichan

Brought out my recently washed Willis with the Rexy hang tag for a spin. I was thinking of possibly putting the Space Rexy tag when it comes on Monday. I'm honestly a crossbody/ backpack person on the weekend and a satchel during the week.


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> Brought out my recently washed Willis with the Rexy hang tag for a spin. I was thinking of possibly putting the Space Rexy tag when it comes on Monday. I'm honestly a crossbody/ backpack person on the weekend and a satchel during the week.
> 
> View attachment 3727057


I love the Classic Willis -- I have this with silver hardware and just love the way it looks.


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> I love the Classic Willis -- I have this with silver hardware and just love the way it looks.



I do too! It's such a great size with plenty of pockets.


----------



## MRSBWS

Chiichan said:


> Brought out my recently washed Willis with the Rexy hang tag for a spin. I was thinking of possibly putting the Space Rexy tag when it comes on Monday. I'm honestly a crossbody/ backpack person on the weekend and a satchel during the week.
> 
> View attachment 3727057


We're twins. Your Willis looks really good.


----------



## musiclover

Celebrating graduation tonight with my youngest, and tearose clutch in black. Gorgeous!


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> Grocery shopping with my new rogue, the rest of my beauties got so jealous


Beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## houseof999

Carried my vintage coach Madison Regis on my dinner date tonight


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3727315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating graduation tonight with my youngest, and tearose clutch in black. Gorgeous!


I love the tearose items.  Congrats on your sweetie's graduation!   Party time


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Carried my vintage coach Madison Regis on my dinner date tonight
> View attachment 3727326


I adore your red vintage Coach bags.  This looks great with the blue polka dot print.  Hope you had a great dinner date.


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> I adore your red vintage Coach bags.  This looks great with the blue polka dot print.  Hope you had a great dinner date.


Thank you! It was great! I am stuffed! I can't eat 4 course meals anymore.  I was full after the salad and appetizer and then came the steak! I couldn't finish! Lol.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! It was great! I am stuffed! I can't eat 4 course meals anymore.  I was full after the salad and appetizer and then came the steak! I couldn't finish! Lol.


Wow, 4 course anniversary dinner?  Sounds fantastic.  I know what you mean -- my metabolism (and stamina) ain't what it used to be.   Glad you had a great time.


----------



## SEWDimples

Chiichan said:


> Brought out my recently washed Willis with the Rexy hang tag for a spin. I was thinking of possibly putting the Space Rexy tag when it comes on Monday. I'm honestly a crossbody/ backpack person on the weekend and a satchel during the week.
> 
> View attachment 3727057


It looks great. I love the Willis and I have 3 that need to rehab. A Black with silver hardware, British tan and Green with gold hardware.


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3727315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating graduation tonight with my youngest, and tearose clutch in black. Gorgeous!


The Tea rose with this hardware is amazing. Congratulations!



houseof999 said:


> Carried my vintage coach Madison Regis on my dinner date tonight
> View attachment 3727326


Madison is a lovely vintage collection and the red makes is really pretty with your dress.


----------



## sb2

houseof999 said:


> Carried my vintage coach Madison Regis on my dinner date tonight
> View attachment 3727326



That bag has a nice shape to it. Very cute for a dinner date


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> I love the tearose items.  Congrats on your sweetie's graduation!   Party time


Thank you, I! I loved watching my son out on the dance floor. So much fun!  Tearose and I danced the Mother-Son dance with him.


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> The Tea rose with this hardware is amazing. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Madison is a lovely vintage collection and the red makes is really pretty with your dress.



Thank you! I love this beautiful clutch. I felt so good carrying it!


----------



## Leena.coach

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3727315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating graduation tonight with my youngest, and tearose clutch in black. Gorgeous!


Wow! This is so beautiful.


----------



## Leena.coach

Coach Hamptons 10th Anniversary Satchal. It's all Vachetta so it scares me a little but I love it.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Leena.coach said:


> Coach Hamptons 10th Anniversary Satchal. It's all Vachetta so it scares me a little but I love it.


Awesome bag! Looks like it's already burnishing to a great golden color.  What is the style number of this bag? I might have to go looking for one, just for research purposes of course. lol!


----------



## Leena.coach

Suzanne B. said:


> Awesome bag! Looks like it's already burnishing to a great golden color.  What is the style number of this bag? I might have to go looking for one, just for research purposes of course. lol!


It's 13488 

It came out around 2008 for $498.00. I have seen them at Tradsey and EBay for all the way from never used for $400.00 to rehab for $70.00. Yes the Patina on this one is turning out nicely I think, thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3727315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating graduation tonight with my youngest, and tearose clutch in black. Gorgeous!



I love this clutch!! [emoji173]️ Perfect choice!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Leena.coach said:


> It's 13488
> 
> It came out around 2008 for $498.00. I have seen them at Tradsey and EBay for all the way from never used for $400.00 to rehab for $70.00. Yes the Patina on this one is turning out nicely I think, thanks!


Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Carried my vintage coach Madison Regis on my dinner date tonight
> View attachment 3727326



Love the color combo with your dress!


----------



## musiclover

Leena.coach said:


> Wow! This is so beautiful.


Thank you, Leena!   It is a very beautiful clutch and very well constructed.  I'm pleased to have it in my handbag collection.


----------



## Laurie Lou

SUNDAY FUNDAY!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> I love this clutch!! [emoji173]️ Perfect choice!


The little tea roses are just so sweet.  I really like this clutch a lot. Looking forward to the next event so I can use it again. I wore my black Coach sandals as well so I was feeling really good while on the dance floor!


----------



## gr8onteej

A weekend of Daily bags: blue Friday, yellow Saturday and pink Sunday


----------



## katev

I'm carrying my Preston Sunglow 30173 SV CMD with matching wristlet and decorated with the red patent and crystal Crab Fob 92705 SV RD. We went on a picnic yesterday and the Preston was the perfect bag for the occasion. It was a beautiful, sunny day so I also wore my Floral hat F84542 MTI.


----------



## RayKay

katev said:


> I'm carrying my Preston Sunglow 30173 SV CMD with matching wristlet and decorated with the red patent and crystal Crab Fob 92705 SV RD. We went on a picnic yesterday and the Preston was the perfect bag for the occasion. It was a beautiful, sunny day so I also wore my Floral hat F84542 MTI.



Super cute and summery, all of it!


----------



## katev

quinna said:


> I've been in my black grommet B for a while so today I'm switching it up with tan.
> View attachment 3725649



I love your grommet bag! I have a coach men's wallet that I love and I think that it would go great with your bag, see the link below.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...other-one-i-am-hopeless.960801/#post-31078682


----------



## quinna

katev said:


> I love your grommet bag! I have a coach men's wallet that I love and I think that it would go great with your bag, see the link below.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...other-one-i-am-hopeless.960801/#post-31078682


Ooh I love the wallet! I have a black grommet wallet, but I was always looking for something to coordinate well with the tan B. Now if only I could find one of those.


----------



## CoachMaven

gr8onteej said:


> A weekend of Daily bags: blue Friday, yellow Saturday and pink Sunday
> View attachment 3727859



I have two of these myself (Sea Mist and Silt) and I just love them for when I travel!


----------



## gr8onteej

CoachMaven said:


> I have two of these myself (Sea Mist and Silt) and I just love them for when I travel!



If it was a long weekend, Silt would be tomorrow's bag.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Chiichan said:


> Oh man! What a throwback! I have a gathered Sophia in black and I gave my mom the gathered shoulder bag. I love how soft the leather is!


Yes the leather on this bag has definitely softened up over the years.


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> A weekend of Daily bags: blue Friday, yellow Saturday and pink Sunday
> View attachment 3727859



Great bags! Haven't seen anyone post one in awhile.


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I'm carrying my Preston Sunglow 30173 SV CMD with matching wristlet and decorated with the red patent and crystal Crab Fob 92705 SV RD. We went on a picnic yesterday and the Preston was the perfect bag for the occasion. It was a beautiful, sunny day so I also wore my Floral hat F84542 MTI.



Love that yellow/white combo!! Screams summer and beach!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Rhyder 24 today.


----------



## musiclover

My Nolita prairie bud satchel, cerise wallet and cranberry wristlet. I'm considering a new summer bag purchase in a lighter colour but for the overcast days like we've been having, this is pretty much perfect.


----------



## musiclover

Purseluvnmama said:


> Rhyder 24 today.


Beautiful bag!  I love the gold hardware.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I'm carrying my Preston Sunglow 30173 SV CMD with matching wristlet and decorated with the red patent and crystal Crab Fob 92705 SV RD. We went on a picnic yesterday and the Preston was the perfect bag for the occasion. It was a beautiful, sunny day so I also wore my Floral hat F84542 MTI.



This is such a great summery combination!  I feel really happy when I see the bright stripes and that cutie-pie crab!


----------



## MDT

musiclover said:


> My Nolita prairie bud satchel, cerise wallet and cranberry wristlet. I'm considering a new summer bag purchase in a lighter colour but for the overcast days like we've been having, this is pretty much perfect.
> View attachment 3728171



Super cute set! I love that charm!


----------



## Leena.coach

Purseluvnmama said:


> Rhyder 24 today.
> 
> I want one!


----------



## musiclover

MDT said:


> Super cute set! I love that charm!



Thank you!  It's an oldie but a goodie from 2011, I think.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

musiclover said:


> Beautiful bag!  I love the gold hardware.


Thank you! [emoji254]


----------



## Scully Piper

Just picked up this baby a few days ago and took her out for a spin today


----------



## katev

RayKay said:


> Super cute and summery, all of it!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love that yellow/white combo!! Screams summer and beach!





musiclover said:


> This is such a great summery combination!  I feel really happy when I see the bright stripes and that cutie-pie crab!



Thanks! I also wore my new Coach Mickey Mouse watch to the picnic yesterday so I was all decked out in Coach!


----------



## Chiichan

Felix and I with the same driving face haha!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

The more doodads the better today...added feather and stars charm.


----------



## B4gs4happiness

greenpixie said:


> Continued from here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-857909.html#post26326492
> 
> Which Coach bag are you carrying today?


COACH Swagger bag


----------



## CatePNW

Enjoying a Lemon Sugar Crepe and Mocha at the crepe shop today with Zebra Crosby with Kate Spade charm!


----------



## Hobbsy

Chiichan said:


> View attachment 3728706
> 
> 
> Felix and I with the same driving face haha!


Lol! You're too funny...AND you have an adorable bag!


----------



## Iamminda

CatePNW said:


> Enjoying a Lemon Sugar Crepe and Mocha at the crepe shop today with Zebra Crosby with Kate Spade charm!
> 
> View attachment 3728890


Cute bag!  What I would give for that lemon crepe and mocha right now


----------



## jade

I am not close to my bag right now, so a google image will need to suffice.

This is my favorite Coach bag in my collection - the Urbane crossbody.  It is understated and super practical.  I get compliments all the time when wearing it!

It is like a clown purse!  I can fit so much. A small wallet, scarf, water bottle, and makeup bag all fit.  And the essentials!  It still looks great too.  A little bit of the piping on the strap has come off over the years, but that is the only sign of wear on my bag!


----------



## CoachMaven

jade said:


> I am not close to my bag right now, so a google image will need to suffice.
> 
> This is my favorite Coach bag in my collection - the Urbane crossbody.  It is understated and super practical.  I get compliments all the time when wearing it!
> 
> It is like a clown purse!  I can fit so much. A small wallet, scarf, water bottle, and makeup bag all fit.  And the essentials!  It still looks great too.  A little bit of the piping on the strap has come off over the years, but that is the only sign of wear on my bag!



Is it the small, foldover style Urbane crossbody?? I have that one in fuchsia that I found at the outlets years ago, and I LOVE that bag! I agree with the clown purse, you can fit so damn much into that bag, it is so deceiving!


----------



## LL777

Very summery


----------



## Chiichan

LL777 said:


> Very summery



Pretty!! Chalk is a good color year round thanks to the colors of the inside!


----------



## Tygriss

CatePNW said:


> Enjoying a Lemon Sugar Crepe and Mocha at the crepe shop today with Zebra Crosby with Kate Spade charm!
> 
> View attachment 3728890


Oooo! I never saw this one! Love it!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> Very summery


Oh man!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

LL777 said:


> Very summery



Very pretty....


----------



## LL777

Thank you guys. I'm still thinking if I should keep the grey satchel. Do you think 4 rogue satchels are a lot?


----------



## Scully Piper

LL777 said:


> Thank you guys. I'm still thinking if I should keep the grey satchel. Do you think 4 rogue satchels are a lot?


If you love the style so much I say buy them in every color you like [emoji16]


----------



## Scully Piper

LL777 said:


> Very summery


Beautiful [emoji173]


----------



## LL777

Scully Piper said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]


Thank you


----------



## houseof999

LL777 said:


> Thank you guys. I'm still thinking if I should keep the grey satchel. Do you think 4 rogue satchels are a lot?


No, not a lot.  (See avatar. Lol!)


----------



## jade

CoachMaven said:


> Is it the small, foldover style Urbane crossbody?? I have that one in fuchsia that I found at the outlets years ago, and I LOVE that bag! I agree with the clown purse, you can fit so damn much into that bag, it is so deceiving!



I remember there being two smaller ones.  Mine is the one that also has a top handle.  

But still foldover and crossbody.  I remember the big one was cool but too big.


----------



## Scully Piper

houseof999 said:


> No, not a lot.  (See avatar. Lol!)


Awesome!!!


----------



## tlo

CatePNW said:


> Enjoying a Lemon Sugar Crepe and Mocha at the crepe shop today with Zebra Crosby with Kate Spade charm!
> 
> View attachment 3728890



I have the same bag and just love it!!  The best summertime bag!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

LL777 said:


> Thank you guys. I'm still thinking if I should keep the grey satchel. Do you think 4 rogue satchels are a lot?


If that bag works best for you and you know you'll use it, then I say no it's not alot. Just think about if you'll want to add something in a similar style in the future or I'd you'll be content with it for a while. I don't see anything wrong with having the same style in multiple colors if it's the best bag for you.


----------



## LL777

Satcheldoll said:


> If that bag works best for you and you know you'll use it, then I say no it's not alot. Just think about if you'll want to add something in a similar style in the future or I'd you'll be content with it for a while. I don't see anything wrong with having the same style in multiple colors if it's the best bag for you.


Thanks for your advice. I really like this style and I don't carry a lot, my essentials are wallet, car key, 2 small wristlets, and sunglasses. So, it's a great size for me. I'm going to receive a grey rogue 36 tomorrow and will make my final decision which bag to keep. The color is so amazing I'm afraid I'll keep 2 bags lol.


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> Thank you guys. I'm still thinking if I should keep the grey satchel. Do you think 4 rogue satchels are a lot?


[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] no,no that's not a lot.


----------



## carterazo

LL777 said:


> Thank you guys. I'm still thinking if I should keep the grey satchel. Do you think 4 rogue satchels are a lot?


Not at all! [emoji56]


----------



## gr8onteej

BeachBagGal said:


> Great bags! Haven't seen anyone post one in awhile.



Thanks.  I think they have just become my weekend go to bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> Thank you guys. I'm still thinking if I should keep the grey satchel. Do you think 4 rogue satchels are a lot?


No, not at all. Enjoy!


----------



## CoachMaven

jade said:


> I remember there being two smaller ones.  Mine is the one that also has a top handle.
> 
> But still foldover and crossbody.  I remember the big one was cool but too big.



Oh okay, I know the one you are referring to. I almost got that one too in the camel or black color. The one I have is this one: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I call it my Mary Poppins bag, because you can fit much more in it than it looks.


----------



## CoachMaven

LL777 said:


> Very summery



How are you liking this one? I have this color too and really like it!


----------



## LL777

CoachMaven said:


> How are you liking this one? I have this color too and really like it!


I like it a lot.  I had a western Rivet rogue and sold it, missed it a lot so I had to get something else in the same color. It looks so classy but at the same time so edge I think because of the edgepaint. It's so elegant. If I remember correctly you the one who has applied Apple guarde on it. I haven't applied any protection and would like to know if the spray helps from color transferring.


----------



## Chiichan

LL777 said:


> Thank you guys. I'm still thinking if I should keep the grey satchel. Do you think 4 rogue satchels are a lot?



It's why some have the same Rogue in more than one color!


----------



## CoachMaven

LL777 said:


> I like it a lot.  I had a western Rivet rogue and sold it, missed it a lot so I had to get something else in the same color. It looks so classy but at the same time so edge I think because of the edgepaint. It's so elegant. If I remember correctly you the one who has applied Apple guarde on it. I haven't applied any protection and would like to know if the spray helps from color transferring.


I did and I sprayed it three times. I had gotten color transfer on it after wearing pretty old, medium rinse denim jeans, but baby wipes took it right off. I then sprayed the third time and it has been okay. I'll never attempt any dark rinses, but for now, it's working.


----------



## carterazo

Finally stopped my cheatin' ways today and carried my Ace in cornflower. (Neglected to take a pic. [emoji28] )


----------



## RayKay

LL777 said:


> Very summery



I carried her evil twin in Black today (it is Monday, after all!)

Nothing wrong with having four Rogue satchels if you love them and they work for you! You are certainly not alone in having multiples of bags you love. I personally have to regularly remind myself bags do not come in sets of 2, I CAN buy them individually...


----------



## jade

CoachMaven said:


> Oh okay, I know the one you are referring to. I almost got that one too in the camel or black color. The one I have is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729231
> 
> 
> I call it my Mary Poppins bag, because you can fit much more in it than it looks.


This one is cute too. I never saw those, but the Urbanes were hard to find in my boutiques. I ended up hiking out to a different mall to look at them. I wanted the clutch and the big bag but they were always a little wrong. 

These bags are deceptively huge!


----------



## Teagaggle

Out & about with my freshly cut Rogue!  This suede begs to be touched!


----------



## Leena.coach

Coach  iKat today. I like the lightweight summer feel of it.


----------



## popartist

Finally able to take this cutie out today, picked it up as an FP delete for 60% off at the outlet a couple of weeks ago. [emoji4]


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Brought this today to match my striped shirt


----------



## faintlymacabre

Drifter sitting at my desk amongst food items, gym clothes, and canisters of tea. LOL


----------



## Chiichan

Teagaggle said:


> Out & about with my freshly cut Rogue!  This suede begs to be touched!
> View attachment 3729709



I'm curious, What did you do with the fringe? The bag looks awesome without it! In he sun it reminds me of grass.


----------



## Iamminda

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Brought this today to match my striped shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729886


Love this one.  I bet this looks fantastic with a striped shirt.


----------



## Teagaggle

Chiichan said:


> I'm curious, What did you do with the fringe? The bag looks awesome without it! In he sun it reminds me of grass.


I kept it & currently have it in a ziploc bag inside the middle compartment of the bag when not in use. There was A LOT of it. I'm so glad I did it though. I love it.


----------



## Chiichan

Teagaggle said:


> I kept it & currently have it in a ziploc bag inside the middle compartment of the bag when not in use. There was A LOT of it. I'm so glad I did it though. I love it.



It looks amazing! Kinda like it was meant to be that way.


----------



## MDT

Teagaggle said:


> Out & about with my freshly cut Rogue!  This suede begs to be touched!
> View attachment 3729709



My heart skips a beat every time I see this bag! Do you think the edges will ever come apart where you cut the fringe? I was so tempted to get this bag last week and I'm afraid it's probably too late to find another one now.  It was SO HARD to pass up - I was just afraid I'd mess up defringing and have the whole thing fall apart!


----------



## Teagaggle

Chiichan said:


> It looks amazing! Kinda like it was meant to be that way.


 I agree


----------



## Teagaggle

MDT said:


> My heart skips a beat every time I see this bag! Do you think the edges will ever come apart where you cut the fringe? I was so tempted to get this bag last week and I'm afraid it's probably too late to find another one now.  It was SO HARD to pass up - I was just afraid I'd mess up defringing and have the whole thing fall apart!


Well, I can't GUARANTEE anything but I inspected it sooooo closely & I feel (obviously) like the fringe does not hold it together. It appears to be sewn together underneath where the whipstitch goes along. I was careful to leave 1/4" - 1/2" of the fringe on...I didn't cut it way close to where it comes together. I'm not hard on my bags but don't baby them either & I see not pull or areas of give.
This is, by far, my fav purchase of late. Can't say enough about the color & the feel if the suede.
I know I posted more pics, closer & of side. Can't remember which thread & I've since deleted from my phone. I'll find them & post the thread name & post #.

Posted - mini reveal thread, post 13545


----------



## RayKay

Teagaggle said:


> Out & about with my freshly cut Rogue!  This suede begs to be touched!
> View attachment 3729709



I love, love, love, LOVE the colour of this bag. I  green, and the suede just gives it that extra richness.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I've been sporting the blue Tea Rose Saddle for the past week or so but I've switched to the Tea Rose Dinky this week. I'm thinking of packing up the saddle for the summer.  I bought it last spring but it just felt like a fall bag to me and I didn't use it until this fall.  I may just pack it up but it looks great with jeans!





Oopsie! I don't see a pic without the stuffing.  I'll take one soon.


----------



## SEWDimples

Carrying Pebbled Leather Ace 28.


----------



## SEWDimples

Icecaramellatte said:


> I've been sporting the blue Tea Rose Saddle for the past week or so but I've switched to the Tea Rose Dinky this week. I'm thinking of packing up the saddle for the summer.  I bought it last spring but it just felt like a fall bag to me and I didn't use it until this fall.  I may just pack it up but it looks great with jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oopsie! I don't see a pic without the stuffing.  I'll take one soon.



Bag Twins.  I have the same Dinky 24, but Saddle has the brass hardware. Both are gorgeous bags.


----------



## lucerovillegas

CoachMaven said:


> Oh okay, I know the one you are referring to. I almost got that one too in the camel or black color. The one I have is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729231
> 
> 
> I call it my Mary Poppins bag, because you can fit much more in it than it looks.



Oooo what is the name of this one?


----------



## CoachMaven

lucerovillegas said:


> Oooo what is the name of this one?



It's the Urbane crossbody bag. It is the smallest version of the Urbanes. I believe it came in this color (fuchsia), ivory, and black.


----------



## LL777

I'm so glad that COACH released this bag again


----------



## tlo

LL777 said:


> I'm so glad that COACH released this bag again



It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## LL777

tlo said:


> It's gorgeous!!!


Thank you


----------



## carterazo

Icecaramellatte said:


> I've been sporting the blue Tea Rose Saddle for the past week or so but I've switched to the Tea Rose Dinky this week. I'm thinking of packing up the saddle for the summer.  I bought it last spring but it just felt like a fall bag to me and I didn't use it until this fall.  I may just pack it up but it looks great with jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oopsie! I don't see a pic without the stuffing.  I'll take one soon.


Two beauties! 
Don't pack up the saddle bag. It goes great with whites, blues, tans, light greys, etc. Pretty sure you can find clothes to pair it with. [emoji4]


----------



## yellowbernie

Cheating with my brand new Louis Vuitton Iena PM...love this bag.


----------



## Iamminda

yellowbernie said:


> Cheating with my brand new Louis Vuitton Iena PM...love this bag.


This is a beautiful DE tote -- and the Laduree charm looks perfect there.


----------



## yellowbernie

Iamminda said:


> This is a beautiful DE tote -- and the Laduree charm looks perfect there.


Thanks,


----------



## Chiichan

My satchel was complaining that I've been using Felix. So I brought her out. Along with my final purchase before my trip to ban island.

Rogue Satchel in oxblood with Space Rexy and tiny Rexy.


----------



## SEWDimples

Chiichan said:


> My satchel was complaining that I've been using Felix. So I brought her out. Along with my final purchase before my trip to ban island.
> 
> Rogue Satchel in oxblood with Space Rexy and tiny Rexy.
> 
> View attachment 3731321


Beautiful! Enjoy all your bags while visiting ban island.


----------



## Chiichan

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy all your bags while visiting ban island.



Hehe thank you! What I really need to do is stop looking at the sale items on the online. [emoji31]


----------



## carterazo

Dufflette in marine  (love this shade of blue - picture doesn't do it justice. )


----------



## marissa214

Still traveling and carrying my turnlock hobo but I jazzed her up with this cute charm from World Market!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

marissa214 said:


> Still traveling and carrying my turnlock hobo but I jazzed her up with this cute charm from World Market!
> View attachment 3731492


This is very cute! Love the bright colors and the charm goes perfectly.


----------



## tlo

yellowbernie said:


> Cheating with my brand new Louis Vuitton Iena PM...love this bag.



Congratulations!!! Lena is a great bag and the charm is perfect!!


----------



## yellowbernie

tlo said:


> Congratulations!!! Lena is a great bag and the charm is perfect!!


Thanks, I am loving this bag.


----------



## quinna

Today's sidekick


----------



## carterazo

quinna said:


> View attachment 3732284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's sidekick


So pretty!  I  didn't realize the crossbody strap is braided til I saw your picture. [emoji7]


----------



## quinna

carterazo said:


> So pretty!  I  didn't realize the crossbody strap is braided til I saw your picture. [emoji7]


The strap and the tassel were what sold me on this vs the plain forest green Swagger. I'm a sucker for the details.


----------



## carterazo

quinna said:


> The strap and the tassel were what sold me on this vs the plain forest green Swagger. I'm a sucker for the details.


Beautiful details! [emoji41] I would have paid more attention to this bag had I known about thoae details. Did it come in any other color with all of those details?


----------



## quinna

carterazo said:


> Beautiful details! [emoji41] I would have paid more attention to this bag had I known about thoae details. Did it come in any other color with all of those details?


I think the rip and repair version only came in black and forest.


----------



## carterazo

quinna said:


> I think the rip and repair version only came in black and forest.


Oh I see. Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

I really enjoyed using my Nomad today.


----------



## Suzanne B.

quinna said:


> The strap and the tassel were what sold me on this vs the plain forest green Swagger. I'm a sucker for the details.


I obsessed over this bag in for months, I finally bought it. (in black) I loved looking at it, but it didn't work for me. The braided strap wasn't comfortable and the bag just didn't feel right when carrying it. I SO wanted to make it work, but it just didn't happen. I'm glad you are enjoying your bag.


----------



## houseof999

Suzanne B. said:


> I obsessed over this bag in for months, I finally bought it. (in black) I loved looking at it, but it didn't work for me. The braided strap wasn't comfortable and the bag just didn't feel right when carrying it. I SO wanted to make it work, but it just didn't happen. I'm glad you are enjoying your bag. [emoji2]


Ugh that sucks! It's still on my wish list! Now I'm not so sure if it's not comfortable to carry. Bummer.


----------



## Suzanne B.

houseof999 said:


> Ugh that sucks! It's still on my wish list! Now I'm not so sure if it's not comfortable to carry. Bummer.


Don't let my experience stop you from trying it! I'm usually in the minority about things, so it will probably be fine for you. I'm the only one I know about that didn't think the strap was comfortable.


----------



## keishapie1973

Iamminda said:


> I really enjoyed using my Nomad today.



Beautiful!!! The Nomad is still my favorite Coach design. I'm carrying my exotic stone Nomad today. I don't carry it enough because I'm always afraid of ruining it....[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!! The Nomad is still my favorite Coach design. I'm carrying my exotic stone Nomad today. I don't carry it enough because I'm always afraid of ruining it....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3732533


Thanks .   Yours is beautiful!!   Do you have the racing green too?  That's another gorgeous color.


----------



## keishapie1973

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .   Yours is beautiful!!   Do you have the racing green too?  That's another gorgeous color.



Thanks. Yes, I do. It's the perfect shade of green. I absolutely love it too....[emoji3]


----------



## HeatherL

Nomad seems to be a trend today!
I should add that I've been using this beauty for the last 4 days!!  Just switched out tonight due to rain tomorrow.  I'm afraid of using this light color in glove tanned leather in the rain.  Am I overthinking, has anyone had an issue with this leather in the rain?


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!! The Nomad is still my favorite Coach design. I'm carrying my exotic stone Nomad today. I don't carry it enough because I'm always afraid of ruining it....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3732533



I just love this Nomad!!  So pretty!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Iamminda said:


> I really enjoyed using my Nomad today.



Don't you just love the ease and comfort of the Nomad?!  Love this color too!


----------



## Iamminda

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3732633
> 
> Nomad seems to be a trend today!
> I should add that I've been using this beauty for the last 4 days!!  Just switched out tonight due to rain tomorrow.  I'm afraid of using this light color in glove tanned leather in the rain.  Am I overthinking, has anyone had an issue with this leather in the rain?


Yeah for your gorgeous nomad.  Is it chalk?  I don't use mine when it rains mostly because it doesn't have a zipper and I am afraid the content inside might get wet.  Not sure if raindrops might stain glove tanned leather.  Do you treat your leather with apple guard or whatever?  I am too lazy -- I don't treat my bags.


----------



## HeatherL

Iamminda said:


> Yeah for your gorgeous nomad.  Is it chalk?  I don't use mine when it rains mostly because it doesn't have a zipper and I am afraid the content inside might get wet.  Not sure if raindrops might stain glove tanned leather.  Do you treat your leather with apple guard or whatever?  I am too lazy -- I don't treat my bags.



This is cornflower actually, not a very good pic.

I do not treat my bags but I'm thinking maybe I should start.  I'd like to be able to use this through the Spring & Summer months and not worry about the weather as I'm afraid of potential watermarks.
I guess I'm too lazy to do the research of what works best for protection and with all the conflicting info, it makes my head hurt sometimes lol.  So in the closet it goes until the sun comes back!


----------



## Iamminda

HeatherL said:


> This is cornflower actually, not a very good pic.
> 
> I do not treat my bags but I'm thinking maybe I should start.  I'd like to be able to use this through the Spring & Summer months and not worry about the weather as I'm afraid of potential watermarks.
> I guess I'm too lazy to do the research of what works best for protection and with all the conflicting info, it makes my head hurt sometimes lol.  So in the closet it goes until the sun comes back!


I love cornflower -- super pretty!   Saw the cornflower Rogue at the store (oh my!) but never saw the nomad in this color. Is the inside yellow (forgot the name of the color)?   I think some people here use Apple Guard but I don't know what is the best brand.


----------



## HeatherL

Iamminda said:


> I love cornflower -- super pretty!   Saw the cornflower Rogue at the store (oh my!) but never saw the nomad in this color. Is the inside yellow (forgot the name of the color)?   I think some people here use Apple Guard but I don't know what is the best brand.



The cornflower rogue is absolutely stunning!

The interior for the cornflower Nomad is yellow and I actually don't remember the name either.
I think at some point I will look into "weather proofing" my bags!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Pulled these two out this week.

Robin duffle and  . . . ??? I"m blanking on the blue one right now.


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> I really enjoyed using my Nomad today.



Twins!!  I love this bag and the color!!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Twins!!  I love this bag and the color!!


Thanks T


----------



## Iamminda

Icecaramellatte said:


> Pulled these two out this week.
> 
> Robin duffle and  . . . ??? I"m blanking on the blue one right now.


I love the robin duffle -- such a happy color.


----------



## carterazo

So many beautiful Nomads ladies! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  I almost bought one multiple times, but it is just too big for me and it doesn't slouch to feel smaller. So, couldn't make it work. It is such a classy bag! I am patiently waiting for Coach to make the crossbody one in more colors. [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

Icecaramellatte said:


> Pulled these two out this week.
> 
> Robin duffle and  . . . ??? I"m blanking on the blue one right now.


These are lovely!


----------



## katev

Icecaramellatte said:


> Pulled these two out this week.
> 
> Robin duffle and  . . . ??? I"m blanking on the blue one right now.
> 
> http://s82.photobucket.com/user/Icedcaramellatte1/media/Coach/file-74.jpg.html


The patent bags looks a bit like a Peyton to me?


----------



## jan1124

Icecaramellatte said:


> Pulled these two out this week.
> 
> Robin duffle and  . . . ??? I"m blanking on the blue one right now.



I'm pretty sure it's the Audrey Flagship bag. One I regretted not buying[emoji853]


----------



## katev

katev said:


> The patent bags looks a bit like a Peyton to me?





jan1124 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the Audrey Flagship bag. One I regretted not buying[emoji853]



I think that you are correct, it's an Audrey.


----------



## houseof999

Not Coach today. Busted this one out for summer. It's Barney's NY.


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> Not Coach today. Busted this one out for summer. It's Barney's NY.


 That's so cute!


----------



## houseof999

@LauraTracy did you pick up the Derby? I was at the outlet and I didn't like how the leather felt. It felt IDK.. cheap? I wonder if they used a light weight version of leather to keep it light but it felt like faux leather.. Lol!


----------



## LauraTracy

houseof999 said:


> @LauraTracy did you pick up the Derby? I was at the outlet and I didn't like how the leather felt. It felt IDK.. cheap? I wonder if they used a light weight version of leather to keep it light but it felt like faux leather.. Lol!



I didn't. @Kitts saved me yesterday and said she didn't much like it either so it's on hold until I take a road trip to the outlet myself.  Well, that's disappointing.  The fact that it said it was pebble leather is what grabbed my attention.  Glad I didn't waste my gift card!  Thanks for looking out for me.


----------



## LauraTracy

houseof999 said:


> Not Coach today. Busted this one out for summer. It's Barney's NY.



That is adorable!    I need to branch out!


----------



## houseof999

LauraTracy said:


> I didn't. @Kitts saved me yesterday and said she didn't much like it either so it's on hold until I take a road trip to the outlet myself.  Well, that's disappointing.  The fact that it said it was pebble leather is what grabbed my attention.  Glad I didn't waste my gift card!  Thanks for looking out for me.


They have another style in pink and blue pebbled leather on clearance another extra 50% off that did feel like real pebbled leather. They were like $73 after the discount. I think it's called mini Charlie backpack.


----------



## houseof999

LauraTracy said:


> That is adorable!    I need to branch out!


I scored it online last year for like $39! I think J crew or RM also had something very similar!


----------



## ArmyWife12

I've been mia for quite awhile, had a baby and have been using baby bags but now that I'm back to work I'm pulling my beauties back out of their dust bags. Here is my hologram market tote!


----------



## LauraTracy

houseof999 said:


> I scored it online last year for like $39! I think J crew or RM also had something very similar!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Felix and Rexy today!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sporting new saddle 23 from summer sale. Amazed at how much it fits!


----------



## Suzanne B.

houseof999 said:


> @LauraTracy did you pick up the Derby? I was at the outlet and I didn't like how the leather felt. It felt IDK.. cheap? I wonder if they used a light weight version of leather to keep it light but it felt like faux leather.. Lol!





LauraTracy said:


> I didn't. @Kitts saved me yesterday and said she didn't much like it either so it's on hold until I take a road trip to the outlet myself.  Well, that's disappointing.  The fact that it said it was pebble leather is what grabbed my attention.  Glad I didn't waste my gift card!  Thanks for looking out for me.


I went to the outlet yesterday and checked out the Derby. I was not impressed either. I had an interest in it seeing it online, but it looked and felt cheap to me.


----------



## Suzanne B.

ArmyWife12 said:


> I've been mia for quite awhile, had a baby and have been using baby bags but now that I'm back to work I'm pulling my beauties back out of their dust bags. Here is my hologram market tote!


Congratulations on the baby and welcome back!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Iamminda said:


> I love the robin duffle -- such a happy color.



It does make me smile.



katev said:


> The patent bags looks a bit like a Peyton to me?


  I kept recalling the name Peyton but felt that wasn't quite right.  I kept thinking of the Peyton that many people bought in multiple colors.  But I also kind of remember two different bags with that name.



jan1124 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the Audrey Flagship bag. One I regretted not buying[emoji853]



Thanks. I don't know what happened to me. I used to remember all the names and colors of my bags. I guess old age.  I think maybe Peyton was the slimmer, taller and narrower version of this bag that came out around the same time. 



katev said:


> I think that you are correct, it's an Audrey.


  Thanks.


----------



## sb2

ArmyWife12 said:


> I've been mia for quite awhile, had a baby and have been using baby bags but now that I'm back to work I'm pulling my beauties back out of their dust bags. Here is my hologram market tote!



Congratulations on the baby your bag has beautiful colors in it. 
I'm an Army wife too. Well for a few more months anyway. He's retiring soon.


----------



## Chiichan

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3733463
> 
> Felix and Rexy today!



Twins!!!! I've gotten so many compliments on it. And the picture is only on the bottom lol


----------



## chocolateturtle

Decided to carry my starry rogue today but may put it away and wait until Fall to wear it


----------



## Hobbsy

chocolateturtle said:


> Decided to carry my starry rogue today but may put it away and wait until Fall to wear it


Did the lock, flower bag charm come with this bag?


----------



## Manyana

Its weekend here.. im going to have weekend date with family. Today i bring my Small mercer..


----------



## carterazo

chocolateturtle said:


> Decided to carry my starry rogue today but may put it away and wait until Fall to wear it


Noooo, she's too pretty!  She looks stunning with summer whites and tans. [emoji7]


----------



## Suzanne B.

Hobbsy said:


> Did the lock, flower bag charm come with this bag?


That was a purse charm sold by Coach. I think it's sold out now. There's a similar one sold on a few dept store websites.....no lock on it though.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Hobbsy said:


> Did the lock, flower bag charm come with this bag?


It's the icons mix bag charm style #87036, I actually saw it in store and purchased it there. You can try calling a coach store and I'm sure they can track one down for you


----------



## chocolateturtle

carterazo said:


> Noooo, she's too pretty!  She looks stunning with summer whites and tans. [emoji7]


Ohh that's true! I just need to wear more whites in my outfits.


----------



## whatevany

Finally finished rehabbed vintage Spectator:


----------



## Hobbsy

chocolateturtle said:


> It's the icons mix bag charm style #87036, I actually saw it in store and purchased it there. You can try calling a coach store and I'm sure they can track one down for you


Thank you


----------



## Hobbsy

Suzanne B. said:


> That was a purse charm sold by Coach. I think it's sold out now. There's a similar one sold on a few dept store websites.....no lock on it though.


Thank you! I must have been when this came out?!


Suzanne B. said:


> That was a purse charm sold by Coach. I think it's sold out now. There's a similar one sold on a few dept store websites.....no lock on it though.


----------



## Hobbsy

I must have been asleep, much like I was when I tried to respond to you this morning!


----------



## Hasbro4

Teagaggle said:


> Sporting new saddle 23 from summer sale. Amazed at how much it fits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733522


This is really nice. Is this the burnished colorblock snake?


----------



## Leena.coach

chocolateturtle said:


> Decided to carry my starry rogue today but may put it away and wait until Fall to wear it


I would carry this all year. Perfect for every season.


----------



## tlo

Saddle Rogue goes Krogering.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pursula

tlo said:


> Saddle Rogue goes Krogering.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3734374


Thank you for this picture! I have been looking for real life pictures of this charm. Love it with your bag!


----------



## Leena.coach

tlo said:


> Saddle Rogue goes Krogering.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3734374


The Rogue is a perfect bag for Steggy


----------



## Sarah03

tlo said:


> Saddle Rogue goes Krogering.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3734374



My cornflower Rogue went Krogering with me yesterday! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tlo

pursula said:


> Thank you for this picture! I have been looking for real life pictures of this charm. Love it with your bag!



You are welcome ursula  I love this charm and it works on so many bags!


----------



## tlo

Leena.coach said:


> The Rogue is a perfect bag for Steggy



Thank you Leena.coach  I think so too!!!


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> My cornflower Rogue went Krogering with me yesterday! [emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3734460



That cornflower is stunning!!!!!  Rogues seem to like it at Kroger


----------



## RayKay

Olive is not impressed I brought her to work with me on a Saturday.


----------



## tlo

RayKay said:


> Olive is not impressed I brought her to work with me on a Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 3734466



Did she want to go to Kroger too?  ahahahhaahhaa

I'm sorry you are having to work but Olive sure is gorgeous!  I can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## RayKay

tlo said:


> Did she want to go to Kroger too?  ahahahhaahhaa
> 
> I'm sorry you are having to work but Olive sure is gorgeous!  I can't wait for mine to arrive



Heck, I would like to go to Kroger! The grocery stores in the U.S. are so much better than here!

It's not so bad. I have plans for a fun day tomorrow; Olive will have to stay home though lol 

I hope you do not have to wait too much longer!  My last (yes, my last....at least so far) SAS purchases to arrive, should be here on Monday.


----------



## K.E.W.

RayKay said:


> Olive is not impressed I brought her to work with me on a Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 3734466




Does Olive understand that your "work" is one of the reasons you could give her a "forever home"?


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> Olive is not impressed I brought her to work with me on a Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 3734466



lol it's ok Olive, no one is impressed by having to work on Saturday [emoji16]


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> Heck, I would like to go to Kroger! The grocery stores in the U.S. are so much better than here!
> 
> It's not so bad. I have plans for a fun day tomorrow; Olive will have to stay home though lol
> 
> I hope you do not have to wait too much longer!  My last (yes, my last....at least so far) SAS purchases to arrive, should be here on Monday.



To be fair, I don't have a Kroger either... it's called Ralph's here.


----------



## tlo

RayKay said:


> Heck, I would like to go to Kroger! The grocery stores in the U.S. are so much better than here!
> 
> It's not so bad. I have plans for a fun day tomorrow; Olive will have to stay home though lol
> 
> I hope you do not have to wait too much longer!  My last (yes, my last....at least so far) SAS purchases to arrive, should be here on Monday.



Oh I'm hope you have a great day tomorrow!!  I'm sure Olive will get over it  LOL

Either my Olive or Butterscotch will be here on Monday  I have to stop looking at the sale!!


----------



## RayKay

K.E.W. said:


> Does Olive understand that your "work" is one of the reasons you could give her a "forever home"?



Ha ha, no. But I think this is a conversation we will have to have later when she has stopped giving me the silent treatment


----------



## RayKay

tlo said:


> Oh I'm hope you have a great day tomorrow!!  I'm sure Olive will get over it  LOL
> 
> Either my Olive or Butterscotch will be here on Monday  I have to stop looking at the sale!!



Yes, I am refusing to open Coach.com. So far I have made it almost 18 hours...ha ha. 

I hope my credits are posted to my credit card account soon (I was told 3-5 business days), but I am going to have to stay strong once they do!


----------



## K.E.W.

RayKay said:


> Ha ha, no. But I think this is a conversation we will have to have later when she has stopped giving me the silent treatment




I think it would be wise to have that conversation with her...it's bad enough that because of her and ALL of her siblings and cousins, that it's a necessity for you to be at work on a Saturday -- does she think the Coach money grows on trees?  Ingrate!!


----------



## RayKay

K.E.W. said:


> I think it would be wise to have that conversation with her...it's bad enough that because of her and ALL of her siblings and cousins, that it's a necessity for you to be at work on a Saturday -- does she think the Coach money grows on trees?  Ingrate!!



Oh, her siblings are a sore point. Lots of sibling rivalry and jealousy there.


----------



## K.E.W.

RayKay said:


> Oh, her siblings are a sore point. Lots of sibling rivalry and jealousy there.




Maybe you could warn her and all the others to knock it off, or they may go back to where they came from, where no one gave them any love!  That should wipe the smirks off of their glovetanned or pebbled leather faces!


----------



## tlo

RayKay said:


> Yes, I am refusing to open Coach.com. So far I have made it almost 18 hours...ha ha.
> 
> I hope my credits are posted to my credit card account soon (I was told 3-5 business days), but I am going to have to stay strong once they do!



WOW!  I'm impressed.  I was doing well until a friend of mine called to get me to help her shop via phone.  I now have an Edie in my cart  LOL


----------



## Teagaggle

Hasbro4 said:


> This is really nice. Is this the burnished colorblock snake?


Thanks! Was an impulse but. It doesn't say burnished but does look it. Yes, colorblock w snake strap (that I turned inside). I love the pebbled leather accents & navy interior.


----------



## K.E.W.

tlo said:


> WOW!  I'm impressed.  I was doing well until a friend of mine called to get me to help her shop via phone.  I now have an Edie in my cart  LOL



That just cracked me up!  I guess we'll see your Edie reveal soon!


----------



## Hasbro4

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! Was an impulse but. It doesn't say burnished but does look it. Yes, colorblock w snake strap (that I turned inside). I love the pebbled leather accents & navy interior.


I got the Western Whiplash Saddle during this sale and love it. It has so much more room than I thought it would just like you mentioned. I think your olive looks so rich. Does the snake feel rough? I like how you can switch the strap for different looks.


----------



## tlo

K.E.W. said:


> That just cracked me up!  I guess we'll see your Edie reveal soon!



It's still in my cart  lol


----------



## Teagaggle

Hasbro4 said:


> I got the Western Whiplash Saddle during this sale and love it. It has so much more room than I thought it would just like you mentioned. I think your olive looks so rich. Does the snake feel rough? I like how you can switch the strap for different looks.


Yes, IMO, it is rough, but not overly so. I really turned it around because my hubby (a repitle enthusiast) would be less than happy. 
This size was NEVER on my radar but. I literally just stopped in to my local store to check out a Dinky & asked if they had any of the other 1941 items on sale. That's when she pulled this out. I immediately loved it &, like you, I was surprised at how much it fit. Despite the snake, I don't regret it. I have the larger whiplash saddles & love them but wanted some smaller options. Will actually be posting my defringed mineral whiplash on ebay to help fund my newest purchases. Buy one, sell one


----------



## RayKay

Butterscotch Rogue bringing some cheer on a Monday!


----------



## HeatherL

RayKay said:


> Butterscotch Rogue bringing some cheer on a Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3736253



Beautiful bag!!  Mine is also with me on this Monday as well!

Enjoy!!


----------



## tlo

RayKay said:


> Butterscotch Rogue bringing some cheer on a Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3736253



What a way to kick off a new week.  She's gorgeous!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Chiichan

Brought this oldie but goodie out again. It's been so hot this week. I think I posted a pic of this bag in the straw/ summer bag thread.


----------



## houseof999

New to me turn lock pocket satchel (1874)


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> New to me turn lock pocket satchel (1874)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736419


Looks pretty against that yellow floral print.


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Looks pretty against that yellow floral print.


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> New to me turn lock pocket satchel (1874)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736419


Oh so pretty!!!  What year is she from?


----------



## carterazo

Carried my ray of sunshine today. [emoji41]


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> New to me turn lock pocket satchel (1874)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736419



That is so cute! What is the lining like? Please add a pic of it to the clubhouse at the link below:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-us-your-straw-canvas-burlap-beachy-bags-for-summer.803874/


----------



## katev

Chiichan said:


> Brought this oldie but goodie out again. It's been so hot this week. I think I posted a pic of this bag in the straw/ summer bag thread.



I love the straw Bonnie bags! I will have to get mine out soon.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Carried my ray of sunshine today. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737063


Major Love for this yellow beauty!


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> Oh so pretty!!!  What year is she from?


2005!


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> That is so cute! What is the lining like? Please add a pic of it to the clubhouse at the link below:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-us-your-straw-canvas-burlap-beachy-bags-for-summer.803874/


Done! Lining looks like chartreuse green.  I added both pics to the thread.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Major Love for this yellow beauty!


Thank you!  [emoji4]


----------



## RayKay

I am carrying Butterscotch again today . She is just such a pretty and wearable pop of colour. I even wore navy shoes to match her pretty navy suede, and a silk scarf that was my late mother's that picks up a bit on the orange tones. As someone who tends to stick to very boring black, grey, and cream tones 95% of the time, she is getting me to step it up a bit for summer at least!




(GEEZ, I really need a new iPhone people. The camera is so messed up and can't focus on anything. This is all part of Apple's conspiracy to get me to move on from my iPhone 5s!)

Butterscotch has a REALLY exciting day ahead of her though. Two new half-sisters just arrived by Canada Post this morning, and we expect another later today (a KS Small Hayden in Crisp Linen) as well, AND we are going to go pick up other sisters from UPS today - a Saddle 23 in Butterscotch, and a Whiplash Saddle in Mineral.




I told Butterscotch she might not be coming home with me tonight with all these new additions (I have taken over one of the cupboards in my office for my handbag overflow LOL - bonus is I don't have to reach up as high to get my bags as I do at home) but unlike Olive from the other day, she is very easygoing and welcoming of all her siblings, and is excited to have a sleepover in the office cupboard.


----------



## tlo

carterazo said:


> Carried my ray of sunshine today. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737063



so pretty!!


----------



## Iamminda

RayKay said:


> I am carrying Butterscotch again today . She is just such a pretty and wearable pop of colour. I even wore navy shoes to match her pretty navy suede, and a silk scarf that was my late mother's that picks up a bit on the orange tones. As someone who tends to stick to very boring black, grey, and cream tones 95% of the time, she is getting me to step it up a bit for summer at least!
> 
> View attachment 3737420
> 
> 
> (GEEZ, I really need a new iPhone people. The camera is so messed up and can't focus on anything. This is all part of Apple's conspiracy to get me to move on from my iPhone 5s!)
> 
> Butterscotch has a REALLY exciting day ahead of her though. Two new half-sisters just arrived by Canada Post this morning, and we expect another later today (a KS Small Hayden in Crisp Linen) as well, AND we are going to go pick up other sisters from UPS today - a Saddle 23 in Butterscotch, and a Whiplash Saddle in Mineral.
> 
> View attachment 3737430
> 
> 
> I told Butterscotch she might not be coming home with me tonight with all these new additions (I have taken over one of the cupboards in my office for my handbag overflow LOL - bonus is I don't have to reach up as high to get my bags as I do at home) but unlike Olive from the other day, she is very easygoing and welcoming of all her siblings, and is excited to have a sleepover in the office cupboard.


Pretty!  I love that you have a small (?) shoe closet at work .


----------



## RayKay

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  I love that you have a small (?) shoe closet at work .



Ha, a shoe drawer (or maybe two...) and a bag cupboard. Both are obviously supposed to be for files and binders, but I keep all of those in cabinets and cases outside my office which makes more sense. This of course leaves more room for more fun things  Some people appreciate a windowed office, I appreciate storage possibilities!


----------



## chocolateturtle

NASA love!! Just got the saddle bag yesterday and already moved into it. I'm surprised how roomy and comfortable it is.


----------



## finer_woman

I love this little crossbody. I just bought two mickey ones also. May buy more [emoji51]


----------



## tlo

finer_woman said:


> I love this little crossbody. I just bought two mickey ones also. May buy more [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737891



So cute!!


----------



## SEWDimples

chocolateturtle said:


> NASA love!! Just got the saddle bag yesterday and already moved into it. I'm surprised how roomy and comfortable it is.


Congrats! Love the NASA/Space collection. I have the wristlet in this color. Enjoy!


finer_woman said:


> I love this little crossbody. I just bought two mickey ones also. May buy more [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737891


I agree. This crossbody is great.  I have purchased the saddle from the Mickey outlet collection.


----------



## chocolateturtle

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love the NASA/Space collection. I have the wristlet in this color. Enjoy!



Thanks! I want to collect all


----------



## finer_woman

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love the NASA/Space collection. I have the wristlet in this color. Enjoy!
> 
> I agree. This crossbody is great.  I have purchased the saddle from the Mickey outlet collection.



I considered saddle but I already have a saddle mickey dinky. I might go for the space rexy but I don't want to pay that price [emoji31]


----------



## faintlymacabre

finer_woman said:


> I love this little crossbody. I just bought two mickey ones also. May buy more [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737891


Adorable! I wish I hadn't missed out on the Pac Man collaboration entirely. Love your PS1 as well!


----------



## Cocoabean

I carried this cutie yesterday. I've had it for years, but only recently have started downsizing my bags. Plus it matched my dress perfectly!


----------



## houseof999

Cocoabean said:


> I carried this cutie yesterday. I've had it for years, but only recently have started downsizing my bags. Plus it matched my dress perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 3738480


Love this! What's the style number of this bag?


----------



## Cocoabean

houseof999 said:


> Love this! What's the style number of this bag?



The creed says 13858. I picked it up probably 8-10 years ago in an outlet store in Pahrump, NV.


----------



## houseof999

Cocoabean said:


> The creed says 13858. I picked it up probably 8-10 years ago in an outlet store in Pahrump, NV.


Thank you! Is it tiny?


----------



## RayKay

Cocoabean said:


> I carried this cutie yesterday. I've had it for years, but only recently have started downsizing my bags. Plus it matched my dress perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 3738480



That is really cute for this time of year!


----------



## Chiichan

Cocoabean said:


> I carried this cutie yesterday. I've had it for years, but only recently have started downsizing my bags. Plus it matched my dress perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 3738480



I love it! I love kiss lock!


----------



## Chiichan

I'm using this one today. I just got it yesterday and I love it. I really didn't think I would be a shoulder bag kinda person. Esp since the straps never want to stay on my shoulder. But this one surprisingly does.


----------



## Cocoabean

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Is it tiny?



Not tiny. At the bottom about 10" across, 6.5" high, and about 2.5" deep. It is narrower across the top, I didn't measure that. It just tapers a small bit. 

I fit a Louis Vuitton Key Pochette, a 6 key cles (in the kisslock part), an LV cosmetic case, an iPhone 6s plus in a Mophie case, and a quilted glasses case. I ended up removing the cosmetic case, and just put the few things I needed inside because the case didn't have all the things I needed in it. I have "stuff" in two cases in my big purse. That was a mistake. I had the bag laying on my car seat and stuff rolled out and under the seat!  My fault for not snapping it closed.

But it is very cute, holds enough for a short outing for me (I am a suitcase bag kinda girl, trying to downsize), and a great color for summer.


----------



## finer_woman

I forgot to include the SLGs inside. Wallet is Minkoff other two are Coach. I'm a sucker for the smooth calf leather.

I usually also have a round coin case.


----------



## finer_woman

faintlymacabre said:


> Adorable! I wish I hadn't missed out on the Pac Man collaboration entirely. Love your PS1 as well!



I bought several of the ones I missed from ebay. I only buy if the markup is reasonable though, not from those price gouging resellers


----------



## gr8onteej

Daily bag


----------



## tlo

Chiichan said:


> I'm using this one today. I just got it yesterday and I love it. I really didn't think I would be a shoulder bag kinda person. Esp since the straps never want to stay on my shoulder. But this one surprisingly does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738544



Congratulations!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## LL777

I'm madly in love with this girl. She smells much better than any Dior or Channel (perfume wise)


----------



## BlackLaceFan

LL777 said:


> I'm madly in love with this girl. She smells much better than any Dior or Channel (perfume wise)


Love this bag! Kicking myself for not ordering it before it sold out.


----------



## holiday123

LL777 said:


> I'm madly in love with this girl. She smells much better than any Dior or Channel (perfume wise)


Love it! Mine arrives today, can't wait! It shipped from a store so I'm hoping it's in good shape.


----------



## Teagaggle

BlackLaceFan said:


> Love this bag! Kicking myself for not ordering it before it sold out.


My local store has one (or at least did).  They had two and I got one of them yesterday. If you are interested, PM me and I'll give you the phone # and my SA name. She's outstanding.


----------



## LL777

holiday123 said:


> Love it! Mine arrives today, can't wait! It shipped from a store so I'm hoping it's in good shape.


Congrats! Let us know what you think and post pics please


----------



## Teagaggle

LL777 said:


> I'm madly in love with this girl. She smells much better than any Dior or Channel (perfume wise)


I picked this up at my local store yesterday. It was never on my radar as I'm not one for brass hardware, at all! But, at this price point, I took a closer look and really love it. The brass works on this and doesn't bother me.  I moved right in. It seems lighter than my other rogues of this size. I'm glad I snagged one.


----------



## LL777

Teagaggle said:


> I picked this up at my local store yesterday. It was never on my radar as I'm not one for brass hardware, at all! But, at this price point, I took a closer look and really love it. The brass works on this and doesn't bother me.  I moved right in. It seems lighter than my other rogues of this size. I'm glad I snagged one.


Congrats on your bag!!! I agree with you. Despite I like brass harware I wasn't sure about patches but when my SA sent me a video of this bag and a pop of color.  I loved the orange lining. I couldn't resist it for the price with additional 20% off. I'm glad I bought it and I completely agree with you about the weight.


----------



## ZB5545

chocolateturtle said:


> NASA love!! Just got the saddle bag yesterday and already moved into it. I'm surprised how roomy and comfortable it is.


The charm is so pretty!!!


----------



## RayKay

LL777 said:


> Congrats on your bag!!! I agree with you. Despite I like brass harware I wasn't sure about patches but when my SA sent me a video of this bag and a pop of color.  I loved the orange lining. I couldn't resist it for the price with additional 20% off. I'm glad I bought it and I completely agree with you about the weight.



I love the look of that orange lining! I like that they picked that colour up from the patches versus the other choices. 

I will just admire all your patchwork beauties from afar, but they sure are lovely!


----------



## Sarah03

A throwback! Magenta Isabelle


----------



## BlackLaceFan

Teagaggle said:


> My local store has one (or at least did).  They had two and I got one of them yesterday. If you are interested, PM me and I'll give you the phone # and my SA name. She's outstanding.


Thank you so much for the offer! I'm going to have to pass.  I have two rogues arriving tonight (36 in a camel color and the regular red with the car embellishment) and I'm really trying to rein myself in.  But thank you again! And enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Teagaggle

BlackLaceFan said:


> Thank you so much for the offer! I'm going to have to pass.  I have two rogues arriving tonight (36 in a camel color and the regular red with the car embellishment) and I'm really trying to rein myself in.  But thank you again! And enjoy your beauty!


No worries! TOTALLY relate.


----------



## Chiichan

BlackLaceFan said:


> Thank you so much for the offer! I'm going to have to pass.  I have two rogues arriving tonight (36 in a camel color and the regular red with the car embellishment) and I'm really trying to rein myself in.  But thank you again! And enjoy your beauty!



Post pics of your new Rogues! I'm kicking myself (at the same time relieved ) I didn't order the 36 before it sold out!


----------



## MDT

I've been carrying my 1941 red Rogue 25 ever since I got her a few weeks ago. This color is AMAZING in the sun! I changed up the fob this week, but I need to find a dino with a little more contrast.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Sarah03 said:


> A throwback! Magenta Isabelle
> View attachment 3739954


A beauty!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> A throwback! Magenta Isabelle
> View attachment 3739954



This color is gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Using this classic lady on this hot hot hot day!


----------



## SEWDimples

finer_woman said:


> I forgot to include the SLGs inside. Wallet is Minkoff other two are Coach. I'm a sucker for the smooth calf leather.
> 
> I usually also have a round coin case.
> 
> View attachment 3739387


Love all the beautiful colors.



LL777 said:


> I'm madly in love with this girl. She smells much better than any Dior or Channel (perfume wise)





Sarah03 said:


> A throwback! Magenta Isabelle
> View attachment 3739954


I love Isabelle. This color is gorgeous.



MDT said:


> I've been carrying my 1941 red Rogue 25 ever since I got her a few weeks ago. This color is AMAZING in the sun! I changed up the fob this week, but I need to find a dino with a little more contrast.
> 
> View attachment 3740376


Beautiful Red. Love the Rogue.



Iamminda said:


> Using this classic lady on this hot hot hot day!


Love the Willis. Great color.


----------



## Hobbsy

MDT said:


> I've been carrying my 1941 red Rogue 25 ever since I got her a few weeks ago. This color is AMAZING in the sun! I changed up the fob this week, but I need to find a dino with a little more contrast.
> 
> View attachment 3740376


That is the perfect red!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> A throwback! Magenta Isabelle
> View attachment 3739954


I love this color! The flip flops are perfect on her!


----------



## BlackLaceFan

Chiichan said:


> Post pics of your new Rogues! I'm kicking myself (at the same time relieved ) I didn't order the 36 before it sold out!


I'll be posting tomorrow! I was out to dinner, so I didn't get the package until around 8:30pm...so the lighting is terrible right now. It's going to be a tough decision....both bags are beautiful but totally different.


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> I love this color! The flip flops are perfect on her!



Thanks! Gotta break out the flip flops sine it is officially summer!


----------



## tlo

LL777 said:


> I'm madly in love with this girl. She smells much better than any Dior or Channel (perfume wise)



It's gorgeous!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> A throwback! Magenta Isabelle
> View attachment 3739954



Love it!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Using this classic lady on this hot hot hot day!



Stunning bag!!!


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Love the Willis. Great color.





tlo said:


> Stunning bag!!!



Thanks so much


----------



## Goofydes

Good 'ol Mickey saddle bag. A lady at the store came over _while I was wearing it _and started touching it commenting she never saw one in real life. Bags should have rules like with babies...don't just roll up on someone and start touching!!


Following my cat's rule: touch with your eyes, not with your hands.


----------



## kiss_p

Goofydes said:


> Good 'ol Mickey saddle bag. A lady at the store came over _while I was wearing it _and started touching it commenting she never saw one in real life. Bags should have rules like with babies...don't just roll up on someone and start touching!!
> View attachment 3741640
> 
> Following my cat's rule: touch with your eyes, not with your hands.
> View attachment 3741641


You should have smacked her hand away.  People need to respect boundaries.


----------



## houseof999

Goofydes said:


> Good 'ol Mickey saddle bag. A lady at the store came over _while I was wearing it _and started touching it commenting she never saw one in real life. Bags should have rules like with babies...don't just roll up on someone and start touching!!
> View attachment 3741640
> 
> Following my cat's rule: touch with your eyes, not with your hands.
> View attachment 3741641


I'd been livid. Someone sell some hang tags that says "No touching" "hands off"!


----------



## Goofydes

I did scare her because I said very loudly "Please touch don't my purse" and a lot of people turned around.


----------



## Scully Piper

Goofydes said:


> I did scare her because I said very loudly "Please touch don't my purse" and a lot of people turned around.


Good for you! That is my number 1 pet peeve. People who think it's ok to touch another woman's bag. Ahhhhhhh nooooo!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

houseof999 said:


> I'd been livid. Someone sell some hang tags that says "No touching" "hands off"!


I wish!


----------



## katev

My gray and blue borough was with me today when I went grocery shopping. Of course I carefully placed a clean produce bag inside the cart before setting my beloved bag down!


----------



## Teagaggle

Goofydes said:


> I did scare her because I said very loudly "Please touch don't my purse" and a lot of people turned around.


A girl @ work used to do this with my bags constantly. It was a constant irritant. I celebrated when she was transferred to another location!


----------



## Leena.coach

Goofydes said:


> Good 'ol Mickey saddle bag. A lady at the store came over _while I was wearing it _and started touching it commenting she never saw one in real life. Bags should have rules like with babies...don't just roll up on someone and start touching!!
> View attachment 3741640
> 
> Following my cat's rule: touch with your eyes, not with your hands.
> View attachment 3741641


That is absolutely, insanely rude. No one should be doing that. I don't touch my mom's bags even.


----------



## Goofydes

Reminds me of Bobby from King of The Hill:


----------



## Chiichan

Scully Piper said:


> Good for you! That is my number 1 pet peeve. People who think it's ok to touch another woman's bag. Ahhhhhhh nooooo!!!



Why would anyone be ok with letting someone else touch their purse? Esp without permission. There are so many reason why it's awful. I hope that person felt embarrassed. That is just not something you do. lol I have a very personal relationship with all my bags. Haha I really don't even let my kids touch them [emoji16]


----------



## gr8onteej

Today I had my Ace


----------



## Scully Piper

Chiichan said:


> Why would anyone be ok with letting someone else touch their purse? Esp without permission. There are so many reason why it's awful. I hope that person felt embarrassed. That is just not something you do. lol I have a very personal relationship with all my bags. Haha I really don't even let my kids touch them [emoji16]


Amen


----------



## Scully Piper

gr8onteej said:


> Today I had my Ace
> View attachment 3742978


Beautiful!


----------



## Sarah03

gr8onteej said:


> Today I had my Ace
> View attachment 3742978


Beautiful!


Goofydes said:


> Reminds me of Bobby from King of The Hill:
> View attachment 3742870



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
I just love that show.


----------



## carterazo

Finally pulled out Ms. Teal. I've ignored her for too long!


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> Finally pulled out Ms. Teal. I've ignored her for too long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743159


Love this color!


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Love this color!


Thanks! Me too. [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Finally pulled out Ms. Teal. I've ignored her for too long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743159


So so pretty!   Glad you pulled her out to use today


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> Today I had my Ace
> View attachment 3742978





carterazo said:


> Finally pulled out Ms. Teal. I've ignored her for too long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743159



Great color bags!


----------



## Katinahat

My Crosby Carryall in quilted leather pink. Love the colour and size for summer shopping trips.


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> Finally pulled out Ms. Teal. I've ignored her for too long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743159


Prettiest Borough they made! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hobbsy

Katinahat said:


> View attachment 3743345
> 
> My Crosby Carryall in quilted leather pink. Love the colour and size for summer shopping trips.


Love the color!


----------



## tlo

katev said:


> My gray and blue borough was with me today when I went grocery shopping. Of course I carefully placed a clean produce bag inside the cart before setting my beloved bag down!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## tlo

carterazo said:


> Finally pulled out Ms. Teal. I've ignored her for too long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743159


so pretty


----------



## gr8onteej

Scully Piper said:


> Beautiful!





Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> I just love that show.





SEWDimples said:


> Great color bags!



Thanks!


----------



## aguardia

This is what im currently using!!


----------



## MKB0925

Medium City Tote in Toffee


----------



## fab2fab

I love the outlet version of the Tyler tote, better than the boutique one. Currently on sale...


----------



## Kitts

fab2fab said:


> I love the outlet version of the Tyler tote, better than the boutique one. Currently on sale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744982



So pretty! I have my eye on this tote. Is it comfortable to wear crossbody?


----------



## Murphy47

MKB0925 said:


> Medium City Tote in Toffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744968



Love it! 
Target tassels? I have a few like them myself.


----------



## MKB0925

Murphy47 said:


> Love it!
> Target tassels? I have a few like them myself.



Thanks! Yes...Target! [emoji3] I like the pop of color!


----------



## Murphy47

MKB0925 said:


> Thanks! Yes...Target! [emoji3] I like the pop of color!



Me too! 
Looks perfect.


----------



## fab2fab

Kitts said:


> So pretty! I have my eye on this tote. Is it comfortable to wear crossbody?



Yes totally, but depending on how stuffed it is, may look a little awkward around the body because it's somewhat of a larger bag for cross body. The straps a plenty long though. And it lays so nice against the body because of the pebbled leather. It's on clearance, $98 before tax.


----------



## Murphy47

fab2fab said:


> Yes totally, but depending on how stuffed it is, may look a little awkward around the body because it's somewhat of a larger bag for cross body. The straps a plenty long though. And it lays so nice against the body because of the pebbled leather. It's on clearance, $98 before tax.



I have the FP version without the crossbody strap. 
Totally agree straps are plenty long. 
Smooshie and lightweight. Really like it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cornflower Ace.


----------



## Kitts

fab2fab said:


> Yes totally, but depending on how stuffed it is, may look a little awkward around the body because it's somewhat of a larger bag for cross body. The straps a plenty long though. And it lays so nice against the body because of the pebbled leather. It's on clearance, $98 before tax.



Thank you! Hard to pass up at that price. Just need to see if my local outlets have one!


----------



## MKB0925

SEWDimples said:


> Cornflower Ace.
> View attachment 3745141


Love this color!!


----------



## RayKay

Just posted her in passenger seat thread but...carrying Mineral Whiplash today!

She is so pretty. Sorry for the sunglare!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

RayKay said:


> Just posted her in passenger seat thread but...carrying Mineral Whiplash today!
> 
> She is so pretty. Sorry for the sunglare!
> 
> View attachment 3745642



Twins!! This was part of my first ever 1941 purchase around Feb/March 2016 when they allowed the 30% sale. You got a much better deal!!


----------



## RayKay

Harley77 said:


> Twins!! This was part of my first ever 1941 purchase around Feb/March 2016 when they allowed the 30% sale. You got a much better deal!!



She is so wonderful at either price!


----------



## BPC

I don't believe I've ever posted in the Coach forum before even though I've had this bag for years now. 
But since I'm using it today - my Bleecker Daily. 
Such a great bag, too bad they discontinued it.


----------



## Hobbsy

BPC said:


> I don't believe I've ever posted in the Coach forum before even though I've had this bag for years now.
> But since I'm using it today - my Bleecker Daily.
> Such a great bag, too bad they discontinued it.
> View attachment 3745699


I agree. This is a great bag. I wish I would have bought more than one.


----------



## BPC

Hobbsy said:


> I agree. This is a great bag. I wish I would have bought more than one.


Me too. I discovered it too late - right before they discontinued it. 
Looked everywhere for it in a gorgeous cornflower blue I saw on someone, but it was sold out everywhere.


----------



## Valerie828

I am using a teal tote bag but I just purchased a Rogue black bag. Waiting for winter to wear the bag. I have been reading such negative things about Coach so I hope I did not waste my money


----------



## Hobbsy

BPC said:


> Me too. I discovered it too late - right before they discontinued it.
> Looked everywhere for it in a gorgeous cornflower blue I saw on someone, but it was sold out everywhere.


I don't remember if they made it in black, if they did I really wish I would have got that one?! I have tan.


----------



## Hobbsy

Valerie828 said:


> I am using a teal tote bag but I just purchased a Rogue black bag. Waiting for winter to wear the bag. I have been reading such negative things about Coach so I hope I did not waste my money


Honestly, I think you should return it.


----------



## houseof999

Valerie828 said:


> I am using a teal tote bag but I just purchased a Rogue black bag. Waiting for winter to wear the bag. I have been reading such negative things about Coach so I hope I did not waste my money


What type of negative things? Regarding quality?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Valerie828 said:


> I am using a teal tote bag but I just purchased a Rogue black bag. Waiting for winter to wear the bag. I have been reading such negative things about Coach so I hope I did not waste my money


What have you read that's negative, especially regarding the 1941 line? If you are already thinking you wasted your money you should return.


----------



## Hobbsy

I think there's a little troll here today?!


----------



## yellowbernie

Still using my LV Iena..love this bag


----------



## Hobbsy

Tomorrow


----------



## HeatherL

Hobbsy said:


> Tomorrow
> View attachment 3746240



Gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

HeatherL said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!!


Thanks Heather! I love this bag.


----------



## toujours*chic

Hobbsy said:


> Tomorrow
> View attachment 3746240


Oooh I love all the various textures going on- so pretty and interesting!


----------



## toujours*chic

BPC said:


> Me too. I discovered it too late - right before they discontinued it.
> Looked everywhere for it in a gorgeous cornflower blue I saw on someone, but it was sold out everywhere.


Omigoodness- what an adorable avatar! Those are some cute bullies you got there!


----------



## Hobbsy

toujours*chic said:


> Oooh I love all the various textures going on- so pretty and interesting!


Thank you toujours*chic!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> Tomorrow
> View attachment 3746240


Twins! I have to say that this is my first and favorite of my Rogues. Btw, I'm contemplating keeping the Olive again. Ahhh! [emoji28]


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Twins! I have to say that this is my first and favorite of my Rogues. Btw, I'm contemplating keeping the Olive again. Ahhh! [emoji28]


This was my second and I love her! I also love the olive!! Did you get a different one?


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> This was my second and I love her! I also love the olive!! Did you get a different one?


Yes, I took the one they had shipped in for me. In the meantime ordered the Melon to replace the Olive, but kept the Olive "just in case". The plan was to return the Olive when the Melon arrived. Melon doesn't get here til Thursday. So, that gives me the opportunity to change my mind multiple times. I think I set myself up for failure, didn't I? LOL


----------



## MDT

Hobbsy said:


> Tomorrow
> View attachment 3746240



I wish they'd bring this color combo back. LOVE IT!


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes, I took the one they had shipped in for me. In the meantime ordered the Melon to replace the Olive, but kept the Olive "just in case". The plan was to return the Olive when the Melon arrived. Melon doesn't get here til Thursday. So, that gives me the opportunity to change my mind multiple times. I think I set myself up for failure, didn't I? LOL


Lol! I think you set yourself up to have some amazing bags to carry!!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

MDT said:


> I wish they'd bring this color combo back. LOVE IT!


Thank you MDT! I love her too.


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Tomorrow
> View attachment 3746240



Ohhhhh I love this one!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Ohhhhh I love this one!!! Beautiful!


Thanks Sarah!!


----------



## carterazo

Hobbsy said:


> Tomorrow
> View attachment 3746240


One day, one day! I will get this bag again. [emoji7] 
Enjoy yours!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> Lol! I think you set yourself up to have some amazing bags to carry!!!!


Yes, but it's definitely time to clean out the closet. I guess that's what I'll be doing on my staycation next week.


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> One day, one day! I will get this bag again. [emoji7]
> Enjoy yours!


Did this one get away from you?


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes, but it's definitely time to clean out the closet. I guess that's what I'll be doing on my staycation next week.


You can wear your new bags around next week on staycation!


----------



## SEWDimples

Hobbsy said:


> Tomorrow
> View attachment 3746240


This was my very first Rogue and my 1st 1941 bag. I love it so much that I purchased black with gold hardware.


----------



## carterazo

Hobbsy said:


> Did this one get away from you?


It was the first Rogue I bought, and I loved it. The second day I used it, the hardware started peeling. I was so sad/upset. I called my store, and they immediately said I could return it. They were all sold out by then, so I "settled" for the marine. (I love and I'm glad I have it.) I still think of chalk often.  [emoji57]


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Twins! I have to say that this is my first and favorite of my Rogues. Btw, I'm contemplating keeping the Olive again. Ahhh! [emoji28]


I've decided to keep olive too. I left it unwrapped so every time I walked into my "purse room" I could see both the olive and the blue suede lining and decided I had to keep it.  
I was originally comparing it to butterscotch and black Prussian and that's why olive underwhelmed me. Comparing it to black or saddle made me realize it's a keeper. 
Also, I think my original indecisiveness was because it's better as a fall color and right now it's 90F in sunny Florida.


----------



## RayKay

holiday123 said:


> I've decided to keep olive too. I left it unwrapped so every time I walked into my "purse room" I could see both the olive and the blue suede lining and decided I had to keep it.
> I was originally comparing it to butterscotch and black Prussian and that's why olive underwhelmed me. Comparing it to black or saddle made me realize it's a keeper.
> Also, I think my original indecisiveness was because it's better as a fall color and right now it's 90F in sunny Florida.



I liked my Olive from start (sure, not as vibrant as my Butterscotch or as playful as my Whiplash, but she is classy). I even bought her at FP (but did get a PA when price dropped, luckily!).

For some of you though it sounds like Olive is like a friend you never really even think of dating, then one day you wake up and realize you had fallen in love ha ha. Glad to hear some of you are holding onto her after all!

I am not really carrying any of my Rogues much this time of year as in the summer I gravitate towards smaller, lighter, hand carries and crossbodies. But that does not stop me thinking the Rogues are still the perfect bag. I just love their versatility and comfort. I only have the three, but I love seeing them all there waiting for me to bring them out come fall when I will swing them back on my shoulder again!

Now if only my Rogue 25 would show up - I can definitely see carrying that this time of year!


----------



## RayKay

carterazo said:


> It was the first Rogue I bought, and I loved it. The second day I used it, the hardware started peeling. I was so sad/upset. I called my store, and they immediately said I could return it. They were all sold out by then, so I "settled" for the marine. (I love and I'm glad I have it.) I still think of chalk often.  [emoji57]



Darn, that is disappointing, even though you love your Marine. The Chalk with the black contrast is so striking and different. I totally missed out on them as I was just not in a buying mode at the time they came out - I had not yet released my hidden Coachie and was only following along to see how things went. I was worried about the weight of those originals, too! That hidden Coachie railed against me this year and took over all good sense, lol.


----------



## holiday123

RayKay said:


> I liked my Olive from start (sure, not as vibrant as my Butterscotch or as playful as my Whiplash, but she is classy). I even bought her at FP (but did get a PA when price dropped, luckily!).
> 
> For some of you though it sounds like Olive is like a friend you never really even think of dating, then one day you wake up and realize you had fallen in love ha ha. Glad to hear some of you are holding onto her after all!
> 
> I am not really carrying any of my Rogues much this time of year as in the summer I gravitate towards smaller, lighter, hand carries and crossbodies. But that does not stop me thinking the Rogues are still the perfect bag. I just love their versatility and comfort. I only have the three, but I love seeing them all there waiting for me to bring them out come fall when I will swing them back on my shoulder again!
> 
> Now if only my Rogue 25 would show up - I can definitely see carrying that this time of year!


I love the color olive or shades similar, but I have it already in so many other bags... surplus rhyder, olive madison foldover, grass green turnlock tote, burnished olive saddle and surplus scout (plus a ton in other shades of green) so that too made me reconsider olive. You're right though, she is classy and a keeper . 

I use rogue for work Monday through Thursday, and then on my days off I switch to a lighter crossbody, which lately has been dinky 24 or saddle 23.  I couldn't see myself carrying rogue on weekends because I really don't carry anything other than a soft slim wallet, sunglasses case, phone and  keys.


----------



## tlo

Hobbsy said:


> Tomorrow
> View attachment 3746240



Stunning!!


----------



## carterazo

RayKay said:


> Darn, that is disappointing, even though you love your Marine. The Chalk with the black contrast is so striking and different. I totally missed out on them as I was just not in a buying mode at the time they came out - I had not yet released my hidden Coachie and was only following along to see how things went. I was worried about the weight of those originals, too! That hidden Coachie railed against me this year and took over all good sense, lol.


Yes, that is the contrast I loved the most among the Rogues. [emoji7] 
Ha, ha, I love your explanation about your inner coachie. We all have a bag that finally " breaks us down". We should probably have a thread with our stories. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying my black  Crosby crossbody for a couple days. Such a light and handy bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> This was my very first Rogue and my 1st 1941 bag. I love it so much that I purchased black with gold hardware. [emoji813][emoji813]


We're twins on both! It's hard for me to wear other bags after I move into Miss White.


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> It was the first Rogue I bought, and I loved it. The second day I used it, the hardware started peeling. I was so sad/upset. I called my store, and they immediately said I could return it. They were all sold out by then, so I "settled" for the marine. (I love and I'm glad I have it.) I still think of chalk often.  [emoji57]


I remember that! You have a beautiful bag collection, and I hope the white one can join it.


----------



## Hobbsy

tlo said:


> Stunning!!


Thanks tlo! She will be out and about a lot this summer.


----------



## BPC

toujours*chic said:


> Omigoodness- what an adorable avatar! Those are some cute bullies you got there!


Thank you. Just wish they weren't such trouble makers..lol


----------



## carterazo

Hobbsy said:


> I remember that! You have a beautiful bag collection, and I hope the white one can join it.


Thanks! I hope so too


----------



## fab2fab

RayKay said:


> Just posted her in passenger seat thread but...carrying Mineral Whiplash today!
> 
> She is so pretty. Sorry for the sunglare!
> 
> View attachment 3745642



How do you like it? I saw it at my local off saks fifth avenue and debated if I should get it....


----------



## RayKay

fab2fab said:


> How do you like it? I saw it at my local off saks fifth avenue and debated if I should get it....



I really like it. It is roomy (I could still carry my full size zip wallet, pocket sized traveler's journal, small cosmetic case, sunglass case), but soft so it does not feel really "big". 

Tucks in nicely under arm & moulds well in crossbody. 

Flap is soft too, so I do not find it cumbersome to open or anything. 

I like the fringe, but I know some people have defringed; a few pics and explanations of how in the Saddle Clubhouse.


----------



## Wendyann7

Hobbsy said:


> Tomorrow
> View attachment 3746240



Love this one!  Your photos made me purchase one last December when I was lucky to find a brand new one on eBay.  Love the 1st gen Rogues best


----------



## Hobbsy

Wendyann7 said:


> Love this one!  Your photos made me purchase one last December when I was lucky to find a brand new one on eBay.  Love the 1st gen Rogues best


Ohh, I'm glad I enabled you into the chalk one, she's a beauty!! What color is the one you just posted?


----------



## Wendyann7

Hobbsy said:


> Ohh, I'm glad I enabled you into the chalk one, she's a beauty!! What color is the one you just posted?



The dark denim.  I like the brass hardware.  [emoji51].  I have the 1st generation black, chalk, mineral, oxblood and hay with ostrich handles.  Then the whiplash rivet (Nordstrom version), 1941 Red and now the dark denim.   I wanted to add butterscotch but got the dinky 24 and the saddle 23 in that color and love the burnished look.  I agree that a burnished rogue would be right up my alley!!


----------



## musiclover

We had a "Fun Day" at school earlier this week (who am I kidding?  Every day is fun!) so I put new batteries in my bubble machine for some extra excitement and brought it to school in my recently refurbished Bonnie Tote!


----------



## Hobbsy

Wendyann7 said:


> The dark denim.  I like the brass hardware.  [emoji51].  I have the 1st generation black, chalk, mineral, oxblood and hay with ostrich handles.  Then the whiplash rivet (Nordstrom version), 1941 Red and now the dark denim.   I wanted to add butterscotch but got the dinky 24 and the saddle 23 in that color and love the burnished look.  I agree that a burnished rogue would be right up my alley!!


Oh, we are twins on 4 or 5 of those. I really regret not getting the hay with ostrich handles!!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> We had a "Fun Day" at school earlier this week (who am I kidding?  Every day is fun!) so I put new batteries in my bubble machine for some extra excitement and brought it to school in my recently refurbished Bonnie Tote!
> 
> View attachment 3747779


This tote looks so good (like new!).  Glad you had a fun day at school -- summer is almost here right?  Like your new avatar too.


----------



## jomjun

Carrying my favorite reversible tote to a meeting today. I was looking for a low maintenance tote and found this one at the outlet! Most of the shop ones are leather and almost too nice to toss stuff in - you know what I mean


----------



## carterazo

Back to Crosby crossbody again.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Sorry for the large format picture... I love cats and my Coach Prince Street purse!  I've been carrying this bag daily this month:


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> This tote looks so good (like new!).  Glad you had a fun day at school -- summer is almost here right?  Like your new avatar too.



Last day was today. Now, meetings and clean-up and holiday time can begin in a week or so.  

Thanks for noticing my beautiful pink peonies. Their time was so short I thought I'd admire them a little longer in a photo.


----------



## musiclover

pearlsnjeans said:


> Sorry for the large format picture... I love cats and my Coach Prince Street purse!  I've been carrying this bag daily this month:


The composition of your handbag, purse charm and sweet kitty is just so perfect!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

musiclover said:


> The composition of your handbag, purse charm and sweet kitty is just so perfect!



Thank you so much!  I love my Coach purses--my cat seems to appreciate them too.


----------



## chocolateturtle

rodarte courier today!


----------



## ZSP

chocolateturtle said:


> rodarte courier today!


Love your bag and your lil Frenchie even more.


----------



## Hobbsy

chocolateturtle said:


> rodarte courier today!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chocolateturtle

ZSP said:


> Love your bag and your lil Frenchie even more.





Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you, ladies!!


----------



## marissa214

Secondhand Whiskey Legacy Ali!  Did this bag ever come with a crossbody strap?  I did some searches and never saw one. It has D-rings on the sides for one. I was thinking one of those guitar-strap style straps would look great on this bag.
View attachment 3749857


----------



## Suzanne B.

marissa214 said:


> Secondhand Whiskey Legacy Ali!  Did this bag ever come with a crossbody strap?  I did some searches and never saw one. It has D-rings on the sides for one. I was thinking one of those guitar-strap style straps would look great on this bag.
> View attachment 3749857


Can't view attachment..........


----------



## marissa214

Suzanne B. said:


> Can't view attachment..........



Oh no!  Trying again...


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Needed a blue bag today!   It's getting a little bald, but I still love it.


----------



## Suzanne B.

marissa214 said:


> Oh no!  Trying again...
> View attachment 3749989


Love that bag! But, I have never seen it with a crossbody strap....don't have a clue as to why they added the extra rings, but not a long strap too. That's the only reason I don't own one, too short of a strap. I think a guitar strap would be great on there, just be sure it's got clips large enough to work though. I bought a Minkoff guitar strap and the dog leash clips were very small.


----------



## marissa214

Suzanne B. said:


> Love that bag! But, I have never seen it with a crossbody strap....don't have a clue as to why they added the extra rings, but not a long strap too. That's the only reason I don't own one, too short of a strap. I think a guitar strap would be great on there, just be sure it's got clips large enough to work though. I bought a Minkoff guitar strap and the dog leash clips were very small.



Good to know about the Minkoff straps, thanks!  I'm going to see if I can find something at TJ Maxx or etsy.


----------



## Kitts

marissa214 said:


> Good to know about the Minkoff straps, thanks!  I'm going to see if I can find something at TJ Maxx or etsy.



I think a guitar strap will look great! I also got a Minkoff one but ended up returning it because it was not adjustable. I wanted to use it on two bags and it was too long for one and too short for the other. Hope you find the perfect strap!


----------



## marissa214

Suzanne B. said:


> Love that bag! But, I have never seen it with a crossbody strap....don't have a clue as to why they added the extra rings, but not a long strap too. That's the only reason I don't own one, too short of a strap. I think a guitar strap would be great on there, just be sure it's got clips large enough to work though. I bought a Minkoff guitar strap and the dog leash clips were very small.



I have to say this is probably the easiest shoulder-carry bag ever. It does not budge. But I'd still like a crossbody option!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Dinky is with me today, stuffed to the brim. All I'm carrying is my wallet and phone. LOL...


----------



## Sarah03

faintlymacabre said:


> Dinky is with me today, stuffed to the brim. All I'm carrying is my wallet and phone. LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750528



Cute! I feel your pain- I have a tea rose dinky and it lives up to it's name. [emoji23]


----------



## SEWDimples

chocolateturtle said:


> rodarte courier today!


Beautiful! I love the pink color with the leather sequins.


----------



## christinemliu

marissa214 said:


> I have to say this is probably the easiest shoulder-carry bag ever. It does not budge. But I'd still like a crossbody option!!


Mautto.com makes some nice thick leather straps, as well as nylon and cotton ones, just fyi.


----------



## diva7633

aglife said:


> Rogue Tote! Switching over now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577487
> View attachment 3577488



Finally someone with the rogue tote. It's beautiful. How do you like it? Is it comfortable on the shoulder? Any mod pics?


----------



## rkiz

Took this vintage cutie out today, added some Coach charms from a wallet I have for a little extra bling


----------



## carterazo

rkiz said:


> Took this vintage cutie out today, added some Coach charms from a wallet I have for a little extra bling
> View attachment 3751462


Love this! Great pairing!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I brought out my Nolita today.  I can't believe this small bag can hold my entire life!


----------



## katev

We have been enjoying the long, holiday weekend, going to local festivals and fireworks and other events, so I have been relying on my old faithful - the Kristen Crossbody in black and silver with a built-in wallet 45128 SV BK. It is the perfect light-weight, hands-free, just-the-essentials bag IMO.  I have shared pictures of her in the past but I still love this practical little bag!

BTW, these are old photos, I don't actually carry a flip-phone nowadays!


----------



## aundria17

Kara iridescent tote


----------



## aundria17

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3752216
> View attachment 3752217
> 
> Kara iridescent tote


Oopps sorry wrong thread [emoji54]


----------



## pearlsnjeans

katev said:


> We have been enjoying the long, holiday weekend, going to local festivals and fireworks and other events, so I have been relying on my old faithful - the Kristen Crossbody in black and silver with a built-in wallet 45128 SV BK. It is the perfect light-weight, hands-free, just-the-essentials bag IMO.  I have shared pictures of her in the past but I still love this practical little bag!
> 
> BTW, these are old photos, I don't actually carry a flip-phone nowadays!
> 
> View attachment 3752206
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752207
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752208



Cute and classic bag!  I love all the cardslots in this bag and it can carry even more. The leather looks so supple--I'm sure to care for this bag and love it so much.  I'm like that with my Coach pieces.   

I don't think I've personally seen this bag before, so thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sarah03

1941 Red to celebrate Independence Day!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3752931
> 
> 1941 Red to celebrate Independence Day!



Perfect red and perfect choice! [emoji631]


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3752931
> 
> 1941 Red to celebrate Independence Day!



Gorgeous and perfect for today


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3752931
> 
> 1941 Red to celebrate Independence Day!


Gorgeous Red! Happy 4th of July.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3752931
> 
> 1941 Red to celebrate Independence Day!


This red is the perfect red!


----------



## Valerie828

Today I am carrying the large Burroughs bag in white.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Black linked Rogue Tote and turquoise Rexy


----------



## K.E.W.

MKB0925 said:


> Medium City Tote in Toffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744968



I LOVE those colorful tassels on there...great idea!


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> Black linked Rogue Tote and turquoise Rexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753110
> View attachment 3753111




Stunning bag!  (I have the plain gray version).


----------



## BeachBagGal

faintlymacabre said:


> Black linked Rogue Tote and turquoise Rexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753110
> View attachment 3753111



Cool bag and Rexy looks perfect!


----------



## K.E.W.

pearlsnjeans said:


> Sorry for the large format picture... I love cats and my Coach Prince Street purse!  I've been carrying this bag daily this month:




Omg, your kitty looks like my tuxedo, Simon!!  How old is he/she?  Give him/her a smooch on the forehead for me!


----------



## K.E.W.

carterazo said:


> Back to Crosby crossbody again.
> View attachment 3748269




Twins in about 5 colors -- but NOT black!  Love these!


----------



## K.E.W.

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3752931
> 
> 1941 Red to celebrate Independence Day!




Twins!  Such a great Red!

Enjoy the festivities!


----------



## katev

pearlsnjeans said:


> Cute and classic bag!  I love all the cardslots in this bag and it can carry even more. The leather looks so supple--I'm sure to care for this bag and love it so much.  I'm like that with my Coach pieces. I don't think I've personally seen this bag before, so thank you for sharing.



Thanks! I've had this tiny Kristin bag for 5 or 6 years, I picked it up at one of the Orlando outlets for about $80. It has been a great little crossbody swingpack when I want to wear something light-weight, easy-access, and hands-free - and it packs easily into a suitcase, too. It's very functional and holds more than I expected.

It's one of those purses that you never planned to buy, but you found it by accident at a great price, and it turned out to be a special favorite! We went to a "Taste of" festival last night with a great fireworks display and it was just perfect.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3752931
> 
> 1941 Red to celebrate Independence Day!


Twins! I carried mine today too.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Coach color block wristlet.


----------



## RayKay

I came to work carrying my Mineral Whiplash:





But I am tempted to go home in the adorable Rogue 25 that showed up at work for me today!:


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I took my vintage Willis bag to walk around the lake today:




My aunt gave me this beautiful bag--I'll need to recondition the leather just to make it more soft and supple. I love taking it with me when I go on adventures (it's been to Yellowstone, Bryce Canyon, Grand Canyon, and Jackson Hole).


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> I took my vintage Willis bag to walk around the lake today:
> 
> View attachment 3754630
> 
> 
> My aunt gave me this beautiful bag--I'll need to recondition the leather just to make it more soft and supple. I love taking it with me when I go on adventures (it's been to Yellowstone, Bryce Canyon, Grand Canyon, and Jackson Hole).


The classic Willis is such a lovely bag -- I like the British Tan color.


----------



## musiclover

pearlsnjeans said:


> I took my vintage Willis bag to walk around the lake today:
> 
> View attachment 3754630
> 
> 
> My aunt gave me this beautiful bag--I'll need to recondition the leather just to make it more soft and supple. I love taking it with me when I go on adventures (it's been to Yellowstone, Bryce Canyon, Grand Canyon, and Jackson Hole).



This is such a beautiful, classic bag and I love the colour!  I like how you take it on adventures. I've not yet visited the places you've mentioned but I understand from other family members who have travelled there, that these are some of the most beautiful places in the world.


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> I came to work carrying my Mineral Whiplash:
> 
> View attachment 3754162
> 
> 
> 
> But I am tempted to go home in the adorable Rogue 25 that showed up at work for me today!:
> 
> View attachment 3754163



Hey! It finally came! It's so pretty [emoji7]


----------



## westvillage

I carried this one over the 4th of July weekend because the laser cut pattern looks like fireworks (and I will forever love this bag).  Apologies for the gigantic image.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> The classic Willis is such a lovely bag -- I like the British Tan color.


@Iamminda Thank you for the comments.  It's such a versatile bag. Despite its age, people still compliment it whenever I carry it. British Tan is a classic color~



musiclover said:


> This is such a beautiful, classic bag and I love the colour!  I like how you take it on adventures. I've not yet visited the places you've mentioned but I understand from other family members who have travelled there, that these are some of the most beautiful places in the world.


@musiclover Hello!  It seems like we frequent the same forums.  The Willis seems to have that adventurous 'personality' to it since it can carry anything from small water bottles to granola bars and trail mixes and wet wipes.  I highly recommend to visit one or two, if not, all of those sites I listed when you get the chance!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

westvillage said:


> View attachment 3755071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I carried this one over the 4th of July weekend because the laser cut pattern looks like fireworks (and I will forever love this bag).  Apologies for the gigantic image.


Gorgeous Bag! So demure and elegant~


----------



## RayKay

Needed more room for a full day out of the office, so am carrying my embellished handle Rogue Satchel. The fluorescent overhead lights don't make it easy to take photos!


----------



## Lmg14

Small Kelsey in Chestnut


----------



## CoachMaven

Hobbsy said:


> I don't remember if they made it in black, if they did I really wish I would have got that one?! I have tan.



I haven't gotten beyond this page, so if someone already answered this, sorry! They did make it in black, I got one for my mom at the outlets a few years ago. I love the Daily bag. I really wish they had kept it in their line like those damn swing bags. I mean for goodness sakes, it is so versatile! I used my Sea Mist one while I was on vacation for 2 weeks. I will probably never part with my 2.


----------



## CoachMaven

carterazo said:


> Back to Crosby crossbody again.
> View attachment 3748269


I got this one for my mom for her birthday gift in navy. It is such a pretty crossbody!


----------



## Hobbsy

CoachMaven said:


> I haven't gotten beyond this page, so if someone already answered this, sorry! They did make it in black, I got one for my mom at the outlets a few years ago. I love the Daily bag. I really wish they had kept it in their line like those damn swing bags. I mean for goodness sakes, it is so versatile! I used my Sea Mist one while I was on vacation for 2 weeks. I will probably never part with my 2.


I really wish I would have bought black too. It's a great bag!


----------



## CoachMaven

Hobbsy said:


> I really wish I would have bought black too. It's a great bag!



It really is, I want to try and find another one in the yellow color. My mom wore hers every single day for 2 years straight! I laughed and said, "Well at least I know you love it!"


----------



## ArmyWife12

My hologram mercer with me today at work!!


----------



## iudecis

decided I'd use my station crossbody at the cubs game today!


----------



## RayKay

Running some lunchtime errands with this cutie; it is doing better in the 35 Celsius heat than I am!


----------



## Chiichan

I cheated today and used this one today. BUT I put one of the Mickey hang tags that I got at the coach outlet. I honestly could have bought ALL the bag charms and etc


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> I cheated today and used this one today. BUT I put one of the Mickey hang tags that I got at the coach outlet. I honestly could have bought ALL the bag charms and etc
> 
> View attachment 3756457


Pretty.  Is that AW?   Is it heavy?  I like that thick pebbly leather and the hardware


----------



## LL777

My husband always makes fun of me and my bags but today he really appreciated this guy. We were driving home and decided to stop by a Burger King which is next to our home. We saw a stray husky running around with a collar  but no tags. She was so friendly but we didn't have a leash in the car despite we have two dogs and I always have a leash in my car in case but not this time. So, I decided to use a rogue satchel strap to Get the dog. Here is happy dog and my hero bag


----------



## Teagaggle

LL777 said:


> My husband always makes fun of me and my bags but today he really appreciated this guy. We were driving home and decided to stop by a Burger King which is next to our home. We saw a stray husky running around with a collar  but no tags. She was so friendly but we didn't have a leash in the car despite we have two dogs and I always have a leash in my car in case but not this time. So, I decided to use a rogue satchel strap to Get the dog. Here is happy dog and my hero bag


You are a good Samaritan! I'd have never thought of using my bag strap. Lucky dog! We've had 3 huskies...hope you are able to find him his way back home. Thx for sharing your story!


----------



## houseof999

@LL777 I can't believe he came home with you! Nice to have that Rogue strap handy! I found a stray dog at a park once and he was too skittish and would not get in the car so I was unable to rescue him. He was most likely from a nearby house.


----------



## LL777

Teagaggle said:


> You are a good Samaritan! I'd have never thought of using my bag strap. Lucky dog! We've had 3 huskies...hope you are able to find him his way back home. Thx for sharing your story!


We did find the owner but they haven't returned our call yet. We called animal control and they said that the dog was adopted yesterday and she had surgery (spaying) 2 days ago. We noticed that she had her stomach as well as all legs shaved when we got her. We took her to our animal hospital to check her for microchip as well if her stomach looked okay.So, we are sure it's the same dog and we live in a small town. I'm just so surprised that the owner doesn't acknowledge our phone call.


----------



## chocolateturtle

willow floral drifter


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> Pretty.  Is that AW?   Is it heavy?  I like that thick pebbly leather and the hardware



Thank you and yes, it's the Diego. For me, it's not heavy. But I also don't think the Rogue and the Rogue satchel are heavy. 

I'm trying to use all my bags at least for a day. This one was closer to the bottom of the pile [emoji53]  but it's still soft and pebbly. Hehe


----------



## Chiichan

LL777 said:


> My husband always makes fun of me and my bags but today he really appreciated this guy. We were driving home and decided to stop by a Burger King which is next to our home. We saw a stray husky running around with a collar  but no tags. She was so friendly but we didn't have a leash in the car despite we have two dogs and I always have a leash in my car in case but not this time. So, I decided to use a rogue satchel strap to Get the dog. Here is happy dog and my hero bag



That's an amazing story! Coach should make glovetanned leather leashes. I would get one. I don't even have a dog and I'd get it.


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> My husband always makes fun of me and my bags but today he really appreciated this guy. We were driving home and decided to stop by a Burger King which is next to our home. We saw a stray husky running around with a collar  but no tags. She was so friendly but we didn't have a leash in the car despite we have two dogs and I always have a leash in my car in case but not this time. So, I decided to use a rogue satchel strap to Get the dog. Here is happy dog and my hero bag


Oh, that's so cool! What a lucky dog to have run into good people!


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> We did find the owner but they haven't returned our call yet. We called animal control and they said that the dog was adopted yesterday and she had surgery (spaying) 2 days ago. We noticed that she had her stomach as well as all legs shaved when we got her. We took her to our animal hospital to check her for microchip as well if her stomach looked okay.So, we are sure it's the same dog and we live in a small town. I'm just so surprised that the owner doesn't acknowledge our phone call.


That makes me angry! Why was the poor thing outside in the first place? And running free? Some people don't deserve pets!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Hobbsy said:


> That makes me angry! Why was the poor thing outside in the first place? And running free? Some people don't deserve pets!



I was thinking the same thing. If they lose her as soon as they get her maybe they shouldn't have her.


----------



## Esquared72

Courtenay today


----------



## jomjun

Summer bag! Despite the weight, I love everything about this Rogue Satchel!


----------



## MKB0925

eehlers said:


> Courtenay today
> View attachment 3757232



Pretty color and bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Courtenay today
> View attachment 3757232



Great bag! I have it in black. [emoji3]


----------



## SEWDimples

eehlers said:


> Courtenay today
> View attachment 3757232


Great bag and color. Sorry I missed out on this bag.



jomjun said:


> Summer bag! Despite the weight, I love everything about this Rogue Satchel!
> 
> View attachment 3757368


Beautiful bag. I want it in all colors. [emoji3]


----------



## CoachMaven

Back in my Rogue satchel!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Here at Starbucks (for breakfast) after attending Sunday worship service. I have with me my Margot Carryall in Midnight. Have a blessed Sunday everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## okdot

jomjun said:


> Summer bag! Despite the weight, I love everything about this Rogue Satchel!
> 
> View attachment 3757368





CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3757823
> 
> Back in my Rogue satchel!



Beautiful bag, I just got mine too. You both probably know this already but, even after doing the usual pre-wear protection procedures I had some color transfer to the white leather from my jeans on my first wear (was using the long strap). I've worn these black jeans for like two years and washed them many times so I was surprised. Those jeans don't dye my skin and have never transferred to any other item. Just be careful, is what I am saying. I was able to clean the area but I'm still paranoid that I see traces


----------



## CoachMaven

okdot said:


> Beautiful bag, I just got mine too. You both probably know this already but, even after doing the usual pre-wear protection procedures I had some color transfer to the white leather from my jeans on my first wear (was using the long strap). I've worn these black jeans for like two years and washed them many times so I was surprised. Those jeans don't dye my skin and have never transferred to any other item. Just be careful, is what I am saying. I was able to clean the area but I'm still paranoid that I see traces


I had medium rinse denim cropped jeans that were easily 8 yrs old do that same thing to me. I had put Apple Guard spray on it twice before using it and with a baby wipe, I was able to remove the transfer with no problem. I also applied a third coat of the spray and so far it has been okay. But I also don't wear denim as much in the summer here, so we shall see...


----------



## marissa214

Just packed my Willis for a week of travel!


----------



## jomjun

CoachMaven said:


> I had medium rinse denim cropped jeans that were easily 8 yrs old do that same thing to me. I had put Apple Guard spray on it twice before using it and with a baby wipe, I was able to remove the transfer with no problem. I also applied a third coat of the spray and so far it has been okay. But I also don't wear denim as much in the summer here, so we shall see...



I sprayed my bag twice too. I haven't had any color transfer problem but I also don't wear jeans a lot either


----------



## Chiichan

marissa214 said:


> Just packed my Willis for a week of travel!
> View attachment 3757908



Twins on the Willis/ Space Rexy combination! I'm constantly switching up my hangtags and charms.


----------



## marissa214

Chiichan said:


> Twins on the Willis/ Space Rexy combination! I'm constantly switching up my hangtags and charms.



I just started getting a few different hangtags and charms and have been having fun playing with them!


----------



## Chiichan

marissa214 said:


> I just started getting a few different hangtags and charms and have been having fun playing with them!



They are so fun. They add a touch of your own character to each purse.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Black Ace for the next few days! I love how light this bag is.


----------



## SEWDimples

chocolateturtle said:


> Black Ace for the next few days! I love how light this bag is.


Love the Ace. It looks great with the customized bag charm.


----------



## RayKay

Rogue Satchel, been carrying it since Thursday but will probably switch over to my Butterscotch Rogue tonight!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

chocolateturtle said:


> Black Ace for the next few days! I love how light this bag is.


I love how elegant yet badass this bag is...


----------



## pearlsnjeans

marissa214 said:


> Just packed my Willis for a week of travel!
> View attachment 3757908


I love Willis!! And your bag charm is awesome--such a lovely combo!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Prince Street again -- I love how versatile and roomy this bag is!  I think Price Street is my bag crush for the summer season~


----------



## Hobbsy

chocolateturtle said:


> Black Ace for the next few days! I love how light this bag is.


Love this charm on your gorgeous Ace!


----------



## chocolateturtle

pearlsnjeans said:


> I love how elegant yet badass this bag is...





SEWDimples said:


> Love the Ace. It looks great with the customized bag charm.





Hobbsy said:


> Love this charm on your gorgeous Ace!



Thank you!! I also love how the charm matches perfectly with the ace silver matte hardware.


----------



## okdot

pearlsnjeans said:


> Prince Street again -- I love how versatile and roomy this bag is!  I think Price Street is my bag crush for the summer season~
> 
> View attachment 3759251


I like the scarf you wrapped around the handle and the fur charm, they elevate the bag's look. Good, tasteful, customization right here


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

Still carrying my Patchwork Rogue with my Starbucks black iced tea while running errands with my sis.  this bag.
[URL=http://s61.photobucket.com/user/CoffeeGirlie/media/coachstarbucks-1_zpsvquslbi7.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## okdot

CoffeeGirlie said:


> Still carrying my Patchwork Rogue with my Starbucks black iced tea while running errands with my sis.  this bag.


I ordered one too when they came back in stock a few days back to see it in person. How is it in action? Are you concerned that some of the leather patches are smooth and may scratch easily? It'd be my first rogue (and only one for a long time) so I'm trying to decide. Any input would help! Loving the orange on it in your photo


----------



## SEWDimples

CoffeeGirlie said:


> Still carrying my Patchwork Rogue with my Starbucks black iced tea while running errands with my sis.  this bag.


This bag looks amazing.


----------



## K.E.W.

eehlers said:


> Courtenay today
> View attachment 3757232



Beautiful color!

Twins (mine is mint green)!


----------



## RayKay




----------



## Teagaggle

Steel blue duffle today...


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Teagaggle said:


> Steel blue duffle today...
> View attachment 3760470



She's an elegant beauty! I think I'm in love~


----------



## momofgirls

RayKay said:


> Rogue Satchel, been carrying it since Thursday but will probably switch over to my Butterscotch Rogue tonight!
> 
> View attachment 3759232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE is the lining suede or the linen verison. I am not sure which lining to get. The mustard lining is so pretty.


----------



## RayKay

@momofgirls 

Mine has the all suede lining. I just love the feel of it and the colour. It might add a bit of weight over the cloth, but I had accidentally ordered my Oxblood satchel with the cloth lining initially (I re-ordered with the suede) and honestly, I did not notice a huge difference in weight between them. Neither of them are lightweight, but I am not someone who loads them up with a lot of heavy things either, and I do use the shoulder strap a lot.


----------



## hollymable

Kelsey in peach rose


----------



## RayKay

Still in Butterscotch (will be switching out tonight, likely!) but she is hanging out with her new friend, my first Le Pliage!


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Steel blue duffle today...
> View attachment 3760470


So pretty!


----------



## okdot

RayKay said:


> Still in Butterscotch (will be switching out tonight, likely!) but she is hanging out with her new friend, my first Le Pliage!


That butterscotch has been posted like a hundred times and it still get me every time. The color is so insanely beautiful to me. I don't even know why that is because I have had 1 brown bag in my life and swore them off completely after...and brown shoes. Yet this butterscotch i would wear in a heartbeat


----------



## RayKay

okdot said:


> That butterscotch has been posted like a hundred times and it still get me every time. The color is so insanely beautiful to me. I don't even know why that is because I have had 1 brown bag in my life and swore them off completely after...and brown shoes. Yet this butterscotch i would wear in a heartbeat



The Butterscotch Rogue really isn't brown at all, though! I would never have thought of it as being brown. It is actually a hard colour to capture in photos. In my photos above it actually looks a little lighter than it is - especially in the passenger seat photo. In real life it is quite a rich pumpkin-ish colour. It is a very interesting colour. I love it; it is very vibrant and colourful, yet still very wearable as a a neutral somehow.

These photos are very blurry, but actually show the colour more accurately.






My burnished Saddle 23 in Butterscotch though is less "orange" and more of a "brown", but not dark or dull:


----------



## musiclover

RayKay said:


> Still in Butterscotch (will be switching out tonight, likely!) but she is hanging out with her new friend, my first Le Pliage!



I love the combination of Rogue and Le Pliage!


----------



## okdot

RayKay said:


> The Butterscotch Rogue really isn't brown at all, though! I would never have thought of it as being brown. It is actually a hard colour to capture in photos. In my photos above it actually looks a little lighter than it is - especially in the passenger seat photo. In real life it is quite a rich pumpkin-ish colour. It is a very interesting colour. I love it; it is very vibrant and colourful, yet still very wearable as a a neutral somehow.
> 
> These photos are very blurry, but actually show the colour more accurately.
> 
> View attachment 3762434
> 
> View attachment 3762435
> 
> 
> My burnished Saddle 23 in Butterscotch though is less "orange" and more of a "brown", but not dark or dull:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762437
> 
> View attachment 3762438



Yeah you're right it's not a 'true' brown. It's very much orange-brown, but I'd still categorize it in the brown family; although I rarely see companies using this color on nice designs. I guess what I'm trying to say is that while I don't like brown-family bags, I think yours is gorgeous and the color is amazing. I might buy one in this color next time I allow myself to splurge on a bag


----------



## pearlsnjeans

RayKay said:


> Still in Butterscotch (will be switching out tonight, likely!) but she is hanging out with her new friend, my first Le Pliage!



They look like they're the best of friends!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Carried my reliable Dinky today and tied an old Coach monogram scarf for embellishment to it just for fun~


----------



## okdot

pearlsnjeans said:


> Carried my reliable Dinky today and tied an old Coach monogram scarf for embellishment to it just for fun~
> View attachment 3762750



Scarf actually looks really good with it, cute Dinky


----------



## SEWDimples

RayKay said:


> Still in Butterscotch (will be switching out tonight, likely!) but she is hanging out with her new friend, my first Le Pliage!


Butterscotch is a great color.


----------



## SEWDimples

Colorblock Exotic Nomad


----------



## K.E.W.

pearlsnjeans said:


> Carried my reliable Dinky today and tied an old Coach monogram scarf for embellishment to it just for fun~
> View attachment 3762750




Beautiful color combo!  Enjoy!


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Colorblock Exotic Nomad
> 
> View attachment 3762846




That bag commands respect!

Lovely, enjoy!


----------



## marissa214

marissa214 said:


> Just packed my Willis for a week of travel!
> View attachment 3757908



RIP Space Rexy. While on a space walk his tether became loose and he floated off into space unnoticed. Only the ball chain remained from this tragic accident. 

Seriously though, of any of you are in River Falls, WI and spot him lying on the ground, pick him up and give him a good home.  (or PM me!!)[emoji24]


----------



## Satcheldoll

I said I wasn't going to carry this one until Fall, but it was the perfect pop of color for a basic outfit.


----------



## Lucylu29

marissa214 said:


> RIP Space Rexy. While on a space walk his tether became loose and he floated off into space unnoticed. Only the ball chain remained from this tragic accident.
> 
> Seriously though, of any of you are in River Falls, WI and spot him lying on the ground, pick him up and give him a good home.  (or PM me!!)[emoji24]



Oh no! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Satcheldoll

marissa214 said:


> RIP Space Rexy. While on a space walk his tether became loose and he floated off into space unnoticed. Only the ball chain remained from this tragic accident.
> 
> Seriously though, of any of you are in River Falls, WI and spot him lying on the ground, pick him up and give him a good home.  (or PM me!!)[emoji24]


Oh no! Sorry to hear it's gone.


----------



## RayKay

Satcheldoll said:


> I said I wasn't going to carry this one until Fall, but it was the perfect pop of color for a basic outfit.
> View attachment 3763538



I think the Butterscotch pebbled leather works any time of year! I have been carrying my Rogue since Monday and today thought maybe I would switch...naw. Like you said, it is a great pop of colour. I am going to switch to my Butterscotch saddle when we go to the air show this weekend though!


----------



## RayKay

marissa214 said:


> RIP Space Rexy. While on a space walk his tether became loose and he floated off into space unnoticed. Only the ball chain remained from this tragic accident.
> 
> Seriously though, of any of you are in River Falls, WI and spot him lying on the ground, pick him up and give him a good home.  (or PM me!!)[emoji24]



Bad Rexy! You think he would know better than to go moonwalking on his own...

 I am nowhere near WI, but I will let you know if I see him doing a crash landing in my own backyard!


----------



## BlackLaceFan

Took my Rogue 25 to Trader Joe's


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> I said I wasn't going to carry this one until Fall, but it was the perfect pop of color for a basic outfit.
> View attachment 3763538


I just bought this bag today! It's so pretty and smells amazing!


----------



## Satcheldoll

BlackLaceFan said:


> Took my Rogue 25 to Trader Joe's [emoji3]
> View attachment 3763621


Love it! This is one of my favorites in my collection. I love the green contrast.


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> I just bought this bag today! It's so pretty and smells amazing!


Yay! So glad you got it. It's a great bag. If I already didn't have too many bags in general I would have gotten it in another color.


----------



## Satcheldoll

RayKay said:


> I think the Butterscotch pebbled leather works any time of year! I have been carrying my Rogue since Monday and today thought maybe I would switch...naw. Like you said, it is a great pop of colour. I am going to switch to my Butterscotch saddle when we go to the air show this weekend though!


Butterscotch is such a great neutral! I flip flopped between the satchel and the saddle bag but ultimately decided on the satchel. It's nice to have multiple options with this color.


----------



## Hobbsy

marissa214 said:


> RIP Space Rexy. While on a space walk his tether became loose and he floated off into space unnoticed. Only the ball chain remained from this tragic accident.
> 
> Seriously though, of any of you are in River Falls, WI and spot him lying on the ground, pick him up and give him a good home.  (or PM me!!)[emoji24]


Oh, that stinks! I hate when they don't have good connectors on them!


----------



## Chiichan

marissa214 said:


> RIP Space Rexy. While on a space walk his tether became loose and he floated off into space unnoticed. Only the ball chain remained from this tragic accident.
> 
> Seriously though, of any of you are in River Falls, WI and spot him lying on the ground, pick him up and give him a good home.  (or PM me!!)[emoji24]



Bummer!!!! I've lost a hang tag before. Ever since then, i always kinda tighten the connector every time I change hangtags with pliers. Wait... is that the one? The one that's like a pincher. Ugh... I should have paid more attention to my dad and husband [emoji57]☹️


----------



## chocolateturtle

marissa214 said:


> RIP Space Rexy. While on a space walk his tether became loose and he floated off into space unnoticed. Only the ball chain remained from this tragic accident.
> 
> Seriously though, of any of you are in River Falls, WI and spot him lying on the ground, pick him up and give him a good home.  (or PM me!!)[emoji24]


Oh no!! I had that happen to me recently as well, but I didn't know he (space rexy) came off until I found him laying on the ground and was literally "omg"!!


----------



## marissa214

Chiichan said:


> Bummer!!!! I've lost a hang tag before. Ever since then, i always kinda tighten the connector every time I change hangtags with pliers. Wait... is that the one? The one that's like a pincher. Ugh... I should have paid more attention to my dad and husband [emoji57]☹️



Yep pliers are the ones!  Should have done that.


----------



## RayKay

Satcheldoll said:


> Butterscotch is such a great neutral! I flip flopped between the satchel and the saddle bag but ultimately decided on the satchel. It's nice to have multiple options with this color.



Yes, and the Butterscotch on the saddle is very different than on the Rogue. Partly as it is burnished of course, but also because it is smooth.  It leans a lot more tan/brown on the saddle than on the Rogue (and I imagine the satchel). They really do look like different colours!


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> I said I wasn't going to carry this one until Fall, but it was the perfect pop of color for a basic outfit.
> View attachment 3763538


Beautiful! I was holding this bag until fall, but your pictures makes me want to pull it out.


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! I was holding this bag until fall, but your pictures makes me want to pull it out.


You should carry it! I thought I was going to wait but it was just what my outfit needed. I wore jeans and a black and white striped shirt but wanted to carry something besides the typical black or red bag and the buttterscotch was perfect.


----------



## okdot

We need more pics! Here is my coach Mickey hang tag. He's a bit mad he's on a Vince bag with a Michael Kors fur charm  




It's suede on the front/fringes and smooth leather underneath/everywhere else


----------



## BeachBagGal

BlackLaceFan said:


> Took my Rogue 25 to Trader Joe's
> View attachment 3763621



Love this color combo!


----------



## musiclover

BlackLaceFan said:


> Took my Rogue 25 to Trader Joe's
> View attachment 3763621



Love your Rogue 25 and love Trader Joe's!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

okdot said:


> Scarf actually looks really good with it, cute Dinky


Thank you! The scarf came with my old Hamptons Madeline bag~


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Out with my Nolita today. I wrapped my orange Hermés Bolduc Twilly on her handle:


----------



## K.E.W.

pearlsnjeans said:


> Out with my Nolita today. I wrapped my orange Hermés Bolduc Twilly on her handle:
> 
> View attachment 3764545




So cute!!  Great combo!

PS -- It takes skill to wrap a scarf that perfectly, bravo!


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> You should carry it! I thought I was going to wait but it was just what my outfit needed. I wore jeans and a black and white striped shirt but wanted to carry something besides the typical black or red bag and the buttterscotch was perfect.


Sounds cute!


----------



## Hobbsy

pearlsnjeans said:


> Out with my Nolita today. I wrapped my orange Hermés Bolduc Twilly on her handle:
> 
> View attachment 3764545


I like! Looks very pretty all together.


----------



## K.E.W.

marissa214 said:


> RIP Space Rexy. While on a space walk his tether became loose and he floated off into space unnoticed. Only the ball chain remained from this tragic accident.
> 
> Seriously though, of any of you are in River Falls, WI and spot him lying on the ground, pick him up and give him a good home.  (or PM me!!)[emoji24]




  Bad, Space Rexy, Bad!!

A bummer for sure!


----------



## okdot

marissa214 said:


> RIP Space Rexy. While on a space walk his tether became loose and he floated off into space unnoticed. Only the ball chain remained from this tragic accident.
> 
> Seriously though, of any of you are in River Falls, WI and spot him lying on the ground, pick him up and give him a good home.  (or PM me!!)[emoji24]


Your description of the incident made me laugh, but I'm also sad you lost your Rexy  Sorry that happened to you. I saw a clever user on these forums attach her charms with an additional tether (like the ones used for hang tags) it's starting to seem like a better idea each day


----------



## K.E.W.

okdot said:


> Your description of the incident made me laugh, but I'm also sad you lost your Rexy  Sorry that happened to you. I saw a clever user on these forums attach her charms with an additional tether (like the ones used for hang tags) it's starting to seem like a better idea each day




Was it either Whatev or Katev?  I know the dropped charm or hangtag topic has come up on these threads before.  Specifically, I know the metal moveable mini robot charm has a reputation for falling off.  Not sure if it was the FP or FOS version though.


----------



## okdot

K.E.W. said:


> Was it either Whatev or Katev?  I know the dropped charm or hangtag topic has come up on these threads before.  Specifically, I know the metal moveable mini robot charm has a reputation for falling off.  Not sure if it was the FP or FOS version though.


Could have been, I'm not sure. I'm starting to recognize the active members on the Coach forum now but when I saw that post I had only been a lurker. In a way, K.E.W, one of your posts led me to join. I was debating buying the large punk rexy in black and white and I couldn't find photos or a review anywhere on the internet. I asked the Coach online assistants what size it was and they gave me 2 completely different answers. I finally found your photos on google and ended up reading the Rexy club posts / charm posts which helped me decide. Even though you returned yours, it was helpful to me to see the photos. But during my lurking and in search of reviews I got some good ideas (like double secure charm) and thought 'hey this seems like a cool forum maybe I'll join"


----------



## K.E.W.

okdot said:


> Could have been, I'm not sure. I'm starting to recognize the active members on the Coach forum now but when I saw that post I had only been a lurker. In a way, K.E.W, one of your posts led me to join. I was debating buying the large punk rexy in black and white and I couldn't find photos or a review anywhere on the internet. I asked the Coach online assistants what size it was and they gave me 2 completely different answers. I finally found your photos on google and ended up reading the Rexy club posts / charm posts which helped me decide. Even though you returned yours, it was helpful to me to see the photos. But during my lurking and in search of reviews I got some good ideas (like double secure charm) and thought 'hey this seems like a cool forum maybe I'll join"




Thx for sharing all that, lol!  My lurking story is pretty similar to yours -- who wants to dive into a brand new blog forum without a clue?  Anyway, I'm sure you'll enjoy your time on here.  I've only been active on here since last fall sometime.


----------



## okdot

K.E.W. said:


> Thx for sharing all that, lol!  My lurking story is pretty similar to yours -- who wants to dive into a brand new blog forum without a clue?  Anyway, I'm sure you'll enjoy your time on here.  I've only been active on here since last fall sometime.


Yeah for sure, and thank you for posting such great pictures


----------



## RayKay

Saddle 23 in Butterscotch waiting to get into the air show!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cornflower Dinky went to church and now running some errands.


----------



## musiclover

I'm at my first outdoor concert since...well, probably the early 90s. All I can remember is sitting on soaking wet blankets and a feisty crowd. But I'm much better prepared now with my Tommy Bahamas beach chair (and DH to carry it), a LeSportsac Tote and my Nolita 19 in the Yankee floral print. I'm carrying it cross body with the strap from my Willow cross body clutch in mineral. They are a good colour match.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3765349
> 
> I'm at my first outdoor concert since...well, probably the early 90s. All I can remember is sitting on soaking wet blankets and a feisty crowd. But I'm much better prepared now with my Tommy Bahamas beach chair (and DH to carry it), a LeSportsac Tote and my Nolita 19 in the Yankee floral print. I'm carrying it cross body with the strap from my Willow cross body clutch in mineral. They are a good colour match.



Love it, twin! Looks great the strap! Don't ya love wearing it as a crossbody with a leather strap?!! [emoji3]


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it, twin! Looks great the strap! Don't ya love wearing it as a crossbody with a leather strap?!! [emoji3]



Thanks, BBG!  I'm trying to be economical and use what I have for straps!

While I think I look better when I carry my bags by hand or on the shoulder (it's my long-waisted/short legs curse), there are definitely times when cross body is necessary. Between the thousands of people at the festival, and carrying my water mug and Tote, I felt for the most security and my own ease, crossbody was the best option for me today.  My Nolita has not failed me yet!  I thought we looked quite stylin' today!


----------



## Katinahat

chocolateturtle said:


> willow floral drifter


Totally gorgeous bag!


----------



## momofgirls

RayKay said:


> @momofgirls
> 
> Mine has the all suede lining. I just love the feel of it and the colour. It might add a bit of weight over the cloth, but I had accidentally ordered my Oxblood satchel with the cloth lining initially (I re-ordered with the suede) and honestly, I did not notice a huge difference in weight between them. Neither of them are lightweight, but I am not someone who loads them up with a lot of heavy things either, and I do use the shoulder strap a lot.


Thank u so much, I ordered the one with the suede lining and its gorgeous


----------



## pearlsnjeans

K.E.W. said:


> So cute!!  Great combo!
> 
> PS -- It takes skill to wrap a scarf that perfectly, bravo!



Thank you!  I love the orange with the British Tan color.  I had plenty of practice with the twillies since I've been collecting them for a while. 



Hobbsy said:


> I like! Looks very pretty all together.



Thank you for your lovely comments!  I love this color combo, too~


----------



## pearlsnjeans

marissa214 said:


> RIP Space Rexy. While on a space walk his tether became loose and he floated off into space unnoticed. Only the ball chain remained from this tragic accident.
> 
> Seriously though, of any of you are in River Falls, WI and spot him lying on the ground, pick him up and give him a good home.  (or PM me!!)[emoji24]



Oh no!  I'm so sorry Space Rexy wandered away.  I feel bad whenever I lose a Coach hangtag.  I hope whoever picked him up will give him a good home. I'm nowhere near WI but those who are in the area, I hope they contact you, too, if he's found.

On the other hand, that space exploring T-Rex might just be conquering the final frontier~


----------



## marissa214

pearlsnjeans said:


> Oh no!  I'm so sorry Space Rexy wandered away.  I feel bad whenever I lose a Coach hangtag.  I hope whoever picked him up will give him a good home. I'm nowhere near WI but those who are in the area, I hope they contact you, too, if he's found.
> 
> On the other hand, that space exploring T-Rex might just be conquering the final frontier~



Thanks!  I'm hopeful he fell off in the grocery store and not along the sidewalk so maybe someone will find him and appreciate him!  I wish I had more time to backtrack and look for him but I could only do about half the route.


----------



## finer_woman

Space rexy!


----------



## okdot

finer_woman said:


> Space rexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767925


So cute! Love that little bag


----------



## SEWDimples

finer_woman said:


> Space rexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767925


Love it! I wish I had purchased the wristlet 30.


----------



## Molly0

I'm carrying my Swagger bag today and in an effort to try and make it a little lighter to carry I removed the hang tags.  I discovered that I like it so much more without them!  Is that bad?  Does anyone else prefer them "naked" without hangtags?


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Love it! I wish I had purchased the wristlet 30.




I thought you owned the Wristlet 30!  Maybe that was the Space version?


----------



## K.E.W.

Molly0 said:


> I'm carrying my Swagger bag today and in an effort to try and make it a little lighter to carry I removed the hang tags.  I discovered that I like it so much more without them!  Is that bad?  Does anyone else prefer them "naked" without hangtags?
> View attachment 3767985




I usually prefer a bag charm over a hangtag, but sometimes I like my bags "naked".  It depends on my mood and what I'm wearing too.  I don't own any Swaggers, but I believe you were just asking in general.

I am wondering though, if you believe your hangtags add some weight to the bag?  To me, they seem almost weightless -- now tassels are another story.

PS -- The leather on your Swagger is very pretty!


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> I thought you owned the Wristlet 30!  Maybe that was the Space version?


I own the Space Patches wristlet, but want Space Rexy as well. Size 30 is my favorite.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> I own the Space Patches wristlet, but want Space Rexy as well. Size 30 is my favorite.




Yup, it's my favorite Wristlet size too.


----------



## faintlymacabre

What do you use the Wristlet 30s for?  I'm looking for an excuse to buy one, but I can't figure out how it would fit into my life.


----------



## Molly0

K.E.W. said:


> I usually prefer a bag charm over a hangtag, but sometimes I like my bags "naked".  It depends on my mood and what I'm wearing too.  I don't own any Swaggers, but I believe you were just asking in general.
> 
> I am wondering though, if you believe your hangtags add some weight to the bag?  To me, they seem almost weightless -- now tassels are another story.
> 
> PS -- The leather on your Swagger is very pretty!


Thanks!  i like the leather too.
Usually the hangtags are pretty weightless, but this bag had 2, a pretty heavy gold one and a leather one.  Since  the "con" to this bag is the weight, I figured every bit might help and was surprised how much more I liked the look of the bag without them but  the weight isn't really much different haha.


----------



## Iamminda

Milk Sullivan -- my only "white" bag.   I am a simple gal and wish Coach would put out more simple classic leather hobo like this.


----------



## RayKay

Molly0 said:


> I'm carrying my Swagger bag today and in an effort to try and make it a little lighter to carry I removed the hang tags.  I discovered that I like it so much more without them!  Is that bad?  Does anyone else prefer them "naked" without hangtags?
> View attachment 3767985



Of course it is not "bad". It is your bag!

I don't think there is any rules out there that one must keep tags on, and in fact I think it is very common for people to remove tags, especially more "obvious" ones, like the older MK initial tags.

Not specific to the Swagger (I do not have one) but I take the hangtags off my bags a lot (and by a lot, I mean I take them almost of all of them) when they come with them. I just stash them along with the care cards in an inside pocket.  I just tend to like a cleaner look (I also don't go for bag charms, but I suppose never say never as I am sure my cat would love some extra toys on my bags, ha ha). Exceptions might be for incredibly under the radar tags. I just bought a Vince Camuto tote on clearance last week for example where the hangtag is very simple and I think sort of blends into the bag, so I think I will keep it on!

I _have_ actually kept the tags on my Rogues/Rogue Satchels, as I find the standard tags they come with sort of "fit" with the bag, but they are also easy to hide inside the pocket when I don't want them to show.


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Milk Sullivan -- my only "white" bag.   I am a simple gal and wish Coach would put out more simple classic leather hobo like this.




I agree -- especially after the recent deluge of the Bedazzler varieties, I'm ready for the simpler the better!

Is Milk the closest color to Chalk, do you think?

This bag is beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> I agree -- especially after the recent deluge of the Bedazzler varieties, I'm ready for the simpler the better!
> 
> Is Milk the closest color to Chalk, do you think?
> 
> This bag is beautiful!


Thanks.  Others can chime in but I think Milk is not as bright "white" as Chalk and might have a bit of yellow undertone.  This is just from my recollection of what a Chalk Nomad looks like.  Yep, I am ready for Coach to bring back the classics (or new classics).


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> What do you use the Wristlet 30s for?  I'm looking for an excuse to buy one, but I can't figure out how it would fit into my life.




I'm not sure yet.  I have the Rodarte Black 30 (with the gorgeous multi-color leather petals), which is being preserved for any special function that will allow me to be fragile with it.  And my Space 30 I haven't used yet, but I'm planning on either placing it inside one of my larger bags (kind of like a huge purse organizer), but then it would be hidden, so I also plan to carry it as an actual big clutch, on its own, when the whimsey factor is appropriate.  And last but not least, it'll be a great IPad carrier (alone or inside a larger bag).

Honestly, as much as I love that Wristlet 30 size, I admit that size is not the most practical, but like SEWDimples, I find it must be in my collection...make sense?  Of course, if EVERY Coach style included a Wristlet 30, that theory would go out the window!

If my "excuses" above don't make your cut, maybe you can wait for a really Special one to come out, that you won't need an excuse for, but that will just WOW you?  Works for me!


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> Milk Sullivan -- my only "white" bag.   I am a simple gal and wish Coach would put out more simple classic leather hobo like this.


Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Milk Sullivan -- my only "white" bag.   I am a simple gal and wish Coach would put out more simple classic leather hobo like this.



Looks so nice and squishy soft! Great summer bag!


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> Milk Sullivan -- my only "white" bag.   I am a simple gal and wish Coach would put out more simple classic leather hobo like this.



So pretty! How do you keep it so white? I got a double dinky recently and im wondering how to keep it white. It's actually a cream rather than a chalk white.


----------



## RayKay

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  Others can chime in but I think Milk is not as bright "white" as Chalk and might have a bit of yellow undertone.  This is just from my recollection of what a Chalk Nomad looks like.  Yep, I am ready for Coach to bring back the classics (or new classics).



It is very pretty! I don't have a Milk to compare but I know I found the Chalk "creamier" (less bright or stark white) than I expected it to be. Which was fine with me as I prefer more cream/ivory/off-white types of whites. But it may also differ between smooth and pebbled leathers (I have the Rogue 25, so pebbled), and in my bag's case it may also be affected by the red and oxblood contrasts. It might look brighter white if it was against black handles, for example.


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you 



BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so nice and squishy soft! Great summer bag!



Thanks .  



Chiichan said:


> So pretty! How do you keep it so white? I got a double dinky recently and im wondering how to keep it white. It's actually a cream rather than a chalk white.



Thanks .  It's off white in real life and since it is pebbled leather, it is pretty carefree (unless a pen run into it, lol).  If I remember correctly, the dinky is gloved tanned leather?  Which I find to be more delicate -- maybe some applegarde might help?



RayKay said:


> It is very pretty! I don't have a Milk to compare but I know I found the Chalk "creamier" (less bright or stark white) than I expected it to be. Which was fine with me as I prefer more cream/ivory/off-white types of whites. But it may also differ between smooth and pebbled leathers (I have the Rogue 25, so pebbled), and in my bag's case it may also be affected by the red and oxblood contrasts. It might look brighter white if it was against black handles, for example.


 
Thanks .  You are right that the colors probably look a bit different on different types of leather.


----------



## yuki920923

Rogue 36 with rexy!


----------



## katev

As some of you already know, I have a weakness for summery, beachy, picnicy bags (I have many weaknesses.) So I have been pulling old favorites out of the closet all summer, including my straw Bonnie tote and  my sunglow Preston. But my company's picnic is tomorrow so I dived back into the closet today and selected another old favorite - a very impractical bag that is just perfect for a picnic IMO!

You've probably seen her before, but here she is again, my Straw Basket Tote 10728 Brass/Natural/White from 2006. I bought this bag for $7 at the thrift store a few years ago and rehabbed it - and I love her!

I pulled a lot of accessories out of the closet too - including my watercolor ponytail scarf and Fiona sandals, and my Bonnie striped wallet and a Kate Spade envelope to complete the ensemble. I also took the opportunity to use my recently purchased, new to me, angel fish pendant as a fob and I will wear my punch Andee boyfriend watch, too. I'm ready to have some fun on a picnic!

I just hope that it doesn't rain!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> As some of you already know, I have a weakness for summery, beachy, picnicy bags (I have many weaknesses.) So I have been pulling old favorites out of the closet all summer, including my straw Bonnie tote and  my sunglow Preston. But my company's picnic is tomorrow so I dived back into the closet today and selected another old favorite - a very impractical bag that is just perfect for a picnic IMO!
> 
> You've probably seen her before, but here she is again, my Straw Basket Tote 10728 Brass/Natural/White from 2006. I bought this bag for $7 at the thrift store a few years ago and rehabbed it - and I love her!
> 
> I pulled a lot of accessories out of the closet too - including my watercolor ponytail scarf and Fiona sandals, and my Bonnie striped wallet and a Kate Spade envelope to complete the ensemble. I also took the opportunity to use my recently purchased, new to me, angel fish pendant as a fob and I will wear my punch Andee boyfriend watch, too. I'm ready to have some fun on a picnic!
> 
> I just hope that it doesn't rain!
> View attachment 3768777
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768779
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768784



Cute and summery!


----------



## Chiichan

katev said:


> As some of you already know, I have a weakness for summery, beachy, picnicy bags (I have many weaknesses.) So I have been pulling old favorites out of the closet all summer, including my straw Bonnie tote and  my sunglow Preston. But my company's picnic is tomorrow so I dived back into the closet today and selected another old favorite - a very impractical bag that is just perfect for a picnic IMO!
> 
> You've probably seen her before, but here she is again, my Straw Basket Tote 10728 Brass/Natural/White from 2006. I bought this bag for $7 at the thrift store a few years ago and rehabbed it - and I love her!
> 
> I pulled a lot of accessories out of the closet too - including my watercolor ponytail scarf and Fiona sandals, and my Bonnie striped wallet and a Kate Spade envelope to complete the ensemble. I also took the opportunity to use my recently purchased, new to me, angel fish pendant as a fob and I will wear my punch Andee boyfriend watch, too. I'm ready to have some fun on a picnic!
> 
> I just hope that it doesn't rain!
> View attachment 3768777
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768779
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768784



That is amazing!! I love all your rehabs though...


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> As some of you already know, I have a weakness for summery, beachy, picnicy bags (I have many weaknesses.) So I have been pulling old favorites out of the closet all summer, including my straw Bonnie tote and  my sunglow Preston. But my company's picnic is tomorrow so I dived back into the closet today and selected another old favorite - a very impractical bag that is just perfect for a picnic IMO!
> 
> You've probably seen her before, but here she is again, my Straw Basket Tote 10728 Brass/Natural/White from 2006. I bought this bag for $7 at the thrift store a few years ago and rehabbed it - and I love her!
> 
> I pulled a lot of accessories out of the closet too - including my watercolor ponytail scarf and Fiona sandals, and my Bonnie striped wallet and a Kate Spade envelope to complete the ensemble. I also took the opportunity to use my recently purchased, new to me, angel fish pendant as a fob and I will wear my punch Andee boyfriend watch, too. I'm ready to have some fun on a picnic!
> 
> I just hope that it doesn't rain!
> View attachment 3768777
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768779
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768784


I just love all your summer accessories!  You've put together this cute bag with so many pretty things.


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> I just love all your summer accessories!  You've put together this cute bag with so many pretty things.



Thanks but I forgot one item in the ensemble, my Coach Floral Hat! I've just stuck it in the basket bag - just in case!


----------



## carterazo

I haven't posted much lately, but as always, I carry Coach almost all the time. [emoji56] 
I can't seem to move out of archival rambler in carnelian.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I also carried my beautiful turnlock Borough in chalk to church. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I did cheat once for a girls night out. [emoji6] Treesje Metro clutch in electric blue [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I haven't posted much lately, but as always, I carry Coach almost all the time. [emoji56]
> I can't seem to move out of archival rambler in carnelian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769045
> 
> I also carried my beautiful turnlock Borough in chalk to church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769046
> 
> I did cheat once for a girls night out. [emoji6] Treesje Metro clutch in electric blue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3769048


Three beauties there!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> I haven't posted much lately, but as always, I carry Coach almost all the time. [emoji56]
> I can't seem to move out of archival rambler in carnelian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769045
> 
> I also carried my beautiful turnlock Borough in chalk to church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769046
> 
> I did cheat once for a girls night out. [emoji6] Treesje Metro clutch in electric blue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3769048



Such gorgeous bags as always!  I remember the rambler and wish I had bought one now.  The carnelian is very cheerful.

Is your chalk turnlock Borough the small size?  The colour appears to be a warm white, is that correct?  The leather texture looks a bit different than mine, which is pebbled.  I like it a lot!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> I haven't posted much lately, but as always, I carry Coach almost all the time. [emoji56]
> I can't seem to move out of archival rambler in carnelian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769045
> 
> I also carried my beautiful turnlock Borough in chalk to church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769046
> 
> I did cheat once for a girls night out. [emoji6] Treesje Metro clutch in electric blue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3769048



Great bags! Love the Rambler!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Milk Sullivan -- my only "white" bag.   I am a simple gal and wish Coach would put out more simple classic leather hobo like this.


This is a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> This is a gorgeous bag!!!


Thanks T .   Hope you are enjoying your new beauties this summer.


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Milk Sullivan -- my only "white" bag.   I am a simple gal and wish Coach would put out more simple classic leather hobo like this.



Love the Sullivan! I just bought a gray maybe called Soapstone? Can't wait to get it.


----------



## whatevany

Dinky in cloud with gunmetal chain strap:


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Love the Sullivan! I just bought a gray maybe called Soapstone? Can't wait to get it.


Thanks.  Lucky you to get the Soapstone one -- such a pretty color.  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

yuki920923 said:


> View attachment 3768754
> 
> 
> Rogue 36 with rexy!



This combo is so adorable!   I'm drooling at your yellow Rexy


----------



## pearlsnjeans

katev said:


> As some of you already know, I have a weakness for summery, beachy, picnicy bags (I have many weaknesses.) So I have been pulling old favorites out of the closet all summer, including my straw Bonnie tote and  my sunglow Preston. But my company's picnic is tomorrow so I dived back into the closet today and selected another old favorite - a very impractical bag that is just perfect for a picnic IMO!
> 
> You've probably seen her before, but here she is again, my Straw Basket Tote 10728 Brass/Natural/White from 2006. I bought this bag for $7 at the thrift store a few years ago and rehabbed it - and I love her!
> 
> I pulled a lot of accessories out of the closet too - including my watercolor ponytail scarf and Fiona sandals, and my Bonnie striped wallet and a Kate Spade envelope to complete the ensemble. I also took the opportunity to use my recently purchased, new to me, angel fish pendant as a fob and I will wear my punch Andee boyfriend watch, too. I'm ready to have some fun on a picnic!
> 
> I just hope that it doesn't rain!
> View attachment 3768777
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768779
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768784



I remember the Straw Basket/Bag!!  It is so adorable.  I had to pass on it back in 2006 because it's mostly rainy/gloomy in the area I live in.  Glad to see this cutie still being loved and appreciated~


----------



## finer_woman

Switched to this tote today since I needed to carry school notebook to work. Bought from the previous online factory sale.


----------



## christinemliu

Coach Prairie,  purchased during SAS.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I haven't posted much lately, but as always, I carry Coach almost all the time. [emoji56]
> I can't seem to move out of archival rambler in carnelian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769045
> 
> I also carried my beautiful turnlock Borough in chalk to church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769046
> 
> I did cheat once for a girls night out. [emoji6] Treesje Metro clutch in electric blue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3769048


Love all of your bags, including the clutch.


----------



## SEWDimples

whatevany said:


> Dinky in cloud with gunmetal chain strap:
> View attachment 3769653



Nice color! Love the chain detail.



finer_woman said:


> Switched to this tote today since I needed to carry school notebook to work. Bought from the previous online factory sale.
> 
> View attachment 3770231


Cute. Love the Mickey hangtag.



christinemliu said:


> Coach Prairie,  purchased during SAS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3770340


Great color. The leather looks so soft.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Moved in last night   I've been eyeing this rogue since I first saw them earlier this year, but ultimately went with a larger black one for my first purchase. This size and color are so perfect for the remainder of summer that I couldn't hold out any longer!


----------



## tlo

My partner in crime. It doesn't get enough love. So light weight


----------



## RayKay

JVSXOXO said:


> Moved in last night   I've been eyeing this rogue since I first saw them earlier this year, but ultimately went with a larger black one for my first purchase. This size and color are so perfect for the remainder of summer that I couldn't hold out any longer!



Very cute! I like seeing "real" photos of this particular colourway as it is hard to get an idea of it from Coach.com. It shows up briefly in one of MortuaryMaven's youtube videos too, and I was drawn to it (though I ended up with the Chalk Rogue 25 instead!). If I could justify another light coloured Rogue 25 this would be my next choice!


----------



## gr8onteej

Phoebe for the weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> My partner in crime. It doesn't get enough love. So light weight
> 
> View attachment 3770782


This is just the perfect summer bag.  Oh man, the leather on your car seat is divine


----------



## JVSXOXO

RayKay said:


> Very cute! I like seeing "real" photos of this particular colourway as it is hard to get an idea of it from Coach.com. It shows up briefly in one of MortuaryMaven's youtube videos too, and I was drawn to it (though I ended up with the Chalk Rogue 25 instead!). If I could justify another light coloured Rogue 25 this would be my next choice!



I'm sure your Chalk is lovely! I don't think I could get a fully white bag, which is why I love the colorblock on this one. Not too much white to scare me, although the whole bag is lighter in color than I've gone in a long time!


----------



## chocolateturtle

burgundy ace this time with felix hitching a ride.


----------



## Lucylu29

chocolateturtle said:


> burgundy ace this time with felix hitching a ride.



Twins! This is one of my all time favorite bags. Rexy is accompanying mine. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
Jealous of your Felix!


----------



## simplyhappy

Just have my Baseman wristlet at Starbucks!


----------



## chocolateturtle

Lucylu29 said:


> Twins! This is one of my all time favorite bags. Rexy is accompanying mine.
> 
> View attachment 3771296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous of your Felix!


I'm an ace addict, thinking about adding the navy too!


----------



## elvisfan4life

chocolateturtle said:


> I'm an ace addict, thinking about adding the navy too!


Still a newbie here so please can someone tell me the differences between a phoebe and edie and the ace and the rogue satchel? Both sets look pretty similar to me!??


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> This is just the perfect summer bag.  Oh man, the leather on your car seat is divine



Thank you Iamminda!  I love the Mercer in general.  And the car seats helped sell me on the car!!!


----------



## tlo

Lucylu29 said:


> Twins! This is one of my all time favorite bags. Rexy is accompanying mine.
> 
> View attachment 3771296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous of your Felix!



Gorgeous!  We are twins!


----------



## Lucylu29

chocolateturtle said:


> I'm an ace addict, thinking about adding the navy too!



They are such beautiful bags. Too bad Coach didn't keep making this style. The navy is gorgeous also. 6pm has the navy right now for $209.


----------



## alansgail

Coach mini Gramercy in chalk.....added my wider cotton web Mautto strap.


----------



## SEWDimples

elvisfan4life said:


> Still a newbie here so please can someone tell me the differences between a phoebe and edie and the ace and the rogue satchel? Both sets look pretty similar to me!??


The Phoebe and Edie are very similar to me. I think the Phoebe used to be Retail bag, but now it is made for factory (Outlet) stores. The Edie is a retail bag and comes in several sizes and mixed leathers. I'm not sure the Phoebe had the same options. I own a retail Phoebe, but would like to buy Edie 42 in mixed leathers.
The Ace and Rogue have similar shapes, but some have different features. Ace was made of glovetanned leather, except for the Ace 28, which was made of pebbled leather. Also, a few Ace bags were made of suede. The Rogue satchel was made of pebbled leather. The original Ace was made with fabric lining, but the 1941 versions were made with leather linings. The Rogue satchel was made with suede and fabric linings, plus it was made in regular size and size 36. The Rogue satchel and 1941 Ace 28 satchel are easier to access than the original Ace satchel. I think many tPFers returned the original Ace because of this reason. Anyone else please chime in with feedback.

Here are a few pictures of my Ace and Rogue bags:

Original Racing Green Ace with fabric lining



1941 Cornflower Ace with flax leather lining



1941 Ace 28 Pebbled Leather with tan leather lining



Regular Butterscotch Rogue satchel with blue suede lining



Dark Denim Rogue 36 satchel with suede lining (Returned, preferred size of regular Rogue satchel)


----------



## okdot

TIL I need an Ace Coach bag...and there are 2 on sale...and I can't spend anymore this summer. GUYS YOU ARE KILLING ME. Such lovely bags and those metal felix / dino charms are just the perfect cherry on top. Ever since I joined this forum I discovered I "need" so many things I didn't even know existed 

And of course...the baseman wristlet reminds me I'm still pining after the long gone baseman collection _sigh _


----------



## RayKay

SEWDimples said:


> The Phoebe and Edie are very similar to me. I think the Phoebe used to be Retail bag, but now it is made for factory (Outlet) stores. The Edie is a retail bag and comes in several sizes and mixed leathers. I'm not sure the Phoebe had the same options. I own a retail Phoebe, but would like to buy Edie 42 in mixed leathers.
> The Ace and Rogue have similar shapes, but some have different features. Ace was made of glovetanned leather, except for the Ace 28, which was made of pebbled leather. Also, a few Ace bags were made of suede. The Rogue satchel was made of pebbled leather. The original Ace was made with fabric lining, but the 1941 versions were made with leather linings. The Rogue satchel was made with suede and fabric linings, plus it was made in regular size and size 36. The Rogue satchel and 1941 Ace 28 satchel are easier to access than the original Ace satchel. I think many tPFers returned the original Ace because of this reason. Anyone else please chime in with feedback.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of my Ace and Rogue bags:
> 
> Original Racing Green Ace with fabric lining
> View attachment 3772285
> 
> 
> 1941 Cornflower Ace with flax leather lining
> View attachment 3772287
> 
> 
> 1941 Ace 28 Pebbled Leather with tan leather lining
> View attachment 3772290
> 
> 
> Regular Butterscotch Rogue satchel with blue suede lining
> View attachment 3772291
> 
> 
> Dark Denim Rogue 36 satchel with suede lining (Returned, preferred size of regular Rogue satchel)
> 
> View attachment 3772294




Great explanations, and bags, too!

Also, I would add the Rogue Satchel "mimics" the Rogues with the two exterior suede lined slip pockets. As someone who loves exterior pockets, that is a big plus (the short handles do NOT fold in to them though, well, they might with a lot of effort but I do not think it would be great for the leather).

The long (and adjustable!) strap on the Rogue Satchel also has an adjustable shoulder piece for comfort. Another interesting feature I was not sure of at first is the strap connects on one side of the bag (not ends, or opposite sides), making it very comfortable in shoulder carry or crossbody.

I never owned an Ace, but tried one in a store and did not like opening. Too bad as love the looks of them. Love the large "soft" opening on the Rogue Satchels.

Rogue Satchels are also the glovetanned pebble leather, like the glovetanned pebble leather Rogues.


----------



## SEWDimples

okdot said:


> TIL I need an Ace Coach bag...and there are 2 on sale...and I can't spend anymore this summer. GUYS YOU ARE KILLING ME. Such lovely bags and those metal felix / dino charms are just the perfect cherry on top. Ever since I joined this forum I discovered I "need" so many things I didn't even know existed
> 
> And of course...the baseman wristlet reminds me I'm still pining after the long gone baseman collection _sigh _


I totally understand. This forum and buying bags is very addictive.


----------



## elvisfan4life

SEWDimples said:


> The Phoebe and Edie are very similar to me. I think the Phoebe used to be Retail bag, but now it is made for factory (Outlet) stores. The Edie is a retail bag and comes in several sizes and mixed leathers. I'm not sure the Phoebe had the same options. I own a retail Phoebe, but would like to buy Edie 42 in mixed leathers.
> The Ace and Rogue have similar shapes, but some have different features. Ace was made of glovetanned leather, except for the Ace 28, which was made of pebbled leather. Also, a few Ace bags were made of suede. The Rogue satchel was made of pebbled leather. The original Ace was made with fabric lining, but the 1941 versions were made with leather linings. The Rogue satchel was made with suede and fabric linings, plus it was made in regular size and size 36. The Rogue satchel and 1941 Ace 28 satchel are easier to access than the original Ace satchel. I think many tPFers returned the original Ace because of this reason. Anyone else please chime in with feedback.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of my Ace and Rogue bags:
> 
> Original Racing Green Ace with fabric lining
> View attachment 3772285
> 
> 
> 1941 Cornflower Ace with flax leather lining
> View attachment 3772287
> 
> 
> 1941 Ace 28 Pebbled Leather with tan leather lining
> View attachment 3772290
> 
> 
> Regular Butterscotch Rogue satchel with blue suede lining
> View attachment 3772291
> 
> 
> Dark Denim Rogue 36 satchel with suede lining (Returned, preferred size of regular Rogue satchel)
> 
> View attachment 3772294


Thank you so so much that is so useful. I love love love that cornflower blue ace- can i ask do you prefer ace or rogue satchel? I have the latter on the way but that ace is making me re think!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank you so so much that is so useful. I love love love that cornflower blue ace- can i ask do you prefer ace or rogue satchel? I have the latter on the way but that ace is making me re think!!!



I prefer the wider opening of Ace 28 and Rogue satchel. However, I love the colors and how the Ace maintains its shape.


----------



## elvisfan4life

SEWDimples said:


> I prefer the wider opening of Ace 28 and Rogue satchel. However, I love the colors and how the Ace maintains its shape.


Thank you will be looking for an ace now


----------



## SEWDimples

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank you will be looking for an ace now


You are welcome. Glad I could help.


----------



## Lucylu29

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank you so so much that is so useful. I love love love that cornflower blue ace- can i ask do you prefer ace or rogue satchel? I have the latter on the way but that ace is making me re think!!!





SEWDimples said:


> I prefer the wider opening of Ace 28 and Rogue satchel. However, I love the colors and how the Ace maintains its shape.



I bought the oxblood Rogue satchel and the burgundy Ace satchel around the same time because I wanted to compare the two and decide which to keep. The Ace won out for me and I sent the Rogue satchel back. First of all there is a big weight difference, the Ace is much lighter and I found it easier to carry. I also like the placement of the hooks for the long strap being on the sides of the bag instead on the top. I think it distributes the weight much better that way. Next was the shape, I like the look of the bag being more tapered on the top. It adds a more feminine look to it, which I like. The dimensions say this bag is 14 inches across, but it does not look like that large of a bag because of the tapered shape. And honestly, I prefer the smooth glove tanned leather to the pebbled leather on most bags because they maintain their shape much better. 
I must agree though that the only downside to the bag is the opening. It is a little bit tighter to get into than the Rogue satchel, but I've found that the more I use the bag, the softer the leather has gotten around the opening and it seems easier to get in and out of than when I first got it. 

Just my two cents!


----------



## houseof999

Lucylu29 said:


> I bought the oxblood Rogue satchel and the burgundy Ace satchel around the same time because I wanted to compare the two and decide which to keep. The Ace won out for me and I sent the Rogue satchel back. First of all there is a big weight difference, the Ace is much lighter and I found it easier to carry. I also like the placement of the hooks for the long strap being on the sides of the bag instead on the top. I think it distributes the weight much better that way. Next was the shape, I like the look of the bag being more tapered on the top. It adds a more feminine look to it, which I like. The dimensions say this bag is 14 inches across, but it does not look like that large of a bag because of the tapered shape. And honestly, I prefer the smooth glove tanned leather to the pebbled leather on most bags because they maintain their shape much better.
> I must agree though that the only downside to the bag is the opening. It is a little bit tighter to get into than the Rogue satchel, but I've found that the more I use the bag, the softer the leather has gotten around the opening and it seems easier to get in and out of than when I first got it.
> 
> Just my two cents!


Thank you for sharing. I have been wanting an Ace satchel and these are really good info on the bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

RayKay said:


> Great explanations, and bags, too!
> 
> Also, I would add the Rogue Satchel "mimics" the Rogues with the two exterior suede lined slip pockets. As someone who loves exterior pockets, that is a big plus (the short handles do NOT fold in to them though, well, they might with a lot of effort but I do not think it would be great for the leather).
> 
> The long (and adjustable!) strap on the Rogue Satchel also has an adjustable shoulder piece for comfort. Another interesting feature I was not sure of at first is the strap connects on one side of the bag (not ends, or opposite sides), making it very comfortable in shoulder carry or crossbody.
> 
> I never owned an Ace, but tried one in a store and did not like opening. Too bad as love the looks of them. Love the large "soft" opening on the Rogue Satchels.
> 
> Rogue Satchels are also the glovetanned pebble leather, like the glovetanned pebble leather Rogues.


+1 on loving the Ace and disliking the opening. I did get the Ace in honey suede and the opening is nice because of the flexibility of the suede.


----------



## RayKay

Hobbsy said:


> +1 on loving the Ace and disliking the opening. I did get the Ace in honey suede and the opening is nice because of the flexibility of the suede.



That Honey suede is so luscious too!


----------



## Hobbsy

RayKay said:


> That Honey suede is so luscious too!


I love suede, shoes, jackets, bags....


----------



## RayKay

Hobbsy said:


> I love suede, shoes, jackets, bags....



Oh gosh, me too, but I have determined I worry too much about it. I don't know why as I had a lovely green suede jacket that lasted for years, but I did always worry too much about the weather forecast when wearing it.

That suede green fringe Rogue 25 was killing me during SAS; I was relieved when the sale was over so it was off the site. Too much fringe for me, but I would have happily just left it on my desk too fondle the suede fringes during my workday...and cuddled with it at night. My cat wouls have adored the fringes but that would be a pricey cat toy to justify to my dear husband!


----------



## Hobbsy

RayKay said:


> Oh gosh, me too, but I have determined I worry too much about it. I don't know why as I had a lovely green suede jacket that lasted for years, but I did always worry too much about the weather forecast when wearing it.
> 
> That suede green fringe Rogue 25 was killing me during SAS; I was relieved when the sale was over so it was off the site. Too much fringe for me, but I would have happily just left it on my desk too fondle the suede fringes during my workday...and cuddled with it at night. My cat wouls have adored the fringes but that would be a pricey cat toy to justify to my dear husband!


I thought about the fringe green suede also, but a little too much fringe for me. My cats leave my bags alone, but I don't think they could have with that bag!


----------



## branbran1984

Cherry print dinky[emoji523]


----------



## Satcheldoll

branbran1984 said:


> Cherry print dinky[emoji523]


So cute!


----------



## Hobbsy

branbran1984 said:


> Cherry print dinky[emoji523]


That's so cute.


----------



## RayKay




----------



## fayden

I'm carrying my butterfly Swagger. Love her!


----------



## HeatherL

RayKay said:


> View attachment 3774043



This is gorgeous!

I was so tempted but I have the Ace Satchel in Burgundy and couldn't justify adding this beauty!


----------



## RayKay

HeatherL said:


> This is gorgeous!
> 
> I was so tempted but I have the Ace Satchel in Burgundy and couldn't justify adding this beauty!



Thanks  I probably would have felt same as you if I already had a beautiful Burgundy Ace! I love the Rogue Satchels (I also have the Black one), but I do make sure not to overload them when I use them - they aren't lightweights!


----------



## HeatherL

RayKay said:


> Thanks  I probably would have felt same as you if I already had a beautiful Burgundy Ace! I love the Rogue Satchels (I also have the Black one), but I do make sure not to overload them when I use them - they aren't lightweights!



Thanks for the Ace love!

I have the dark denim satchel and agree, these are not lightweight bags!  They are still easy to carry and if/when they get too heavy the shoulder strap works perfectly!  I have no regrets with the Rogue satchel and have to continue to talk myself out of another one!


----------



## MKB0925

Still in my Toffee City Tote with my Target tassels. [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I love my coach SLGs    I can't resist fancy SLGs for organizing my bags!


----------



## K.E.W.

chocolateturtle said:


> burgundy ace this time with felix hitching a ride.




Adorable!  Twins on Felix charm!


----------



## K.E.W.

simplyhappy said:


> Just have my Baseman wristlet at Starbucks!
> 
> View attachment 3771550



Cute Wristlet....but I'm also eyeing that iced (fill in blank) that you're drinking!


----------



## K.E.W.

MKB0925 said:


> Still in my Toffee City Tote with my Target tassels. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774165




Those Target tassels look fabulous with your tote!!


----------



## Chiichan

My team for today. I normally wouldn't use a dinky during the week. But the double one is so cute. Plus I want my hubby to see I'm actually using something he bought me. [emoji23]


----------



## RayKay

Chiichan said:


> My team for today. I normally wouldn't use a dinky during the week. But the double one is so cute. Plus I want my hubby to see I'm actually using something he bought me. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774913



That Double Dinky is perfect; I don't normally go for studs but on that bag it really works without being overwhelming. And great colour coordination with the scarf/twilly!

Twins on carrying a large LC black tote today (though since I got mine, I have been carrying her as the second half of my own bag team everyday...love this bag!)


----------



## RayKay

After cheating for a week or two, it is turning into a Coach week!




And a closer photo because I just love that whiplash detailing!


----------



## houseof999

I finally switched to the mini duffle.


----------



## RayKay

houseof999 said:


> I finally switched to the mini duffle.



Love the polka dots!


----------



## houseof999

RayKay said:


> Love the polka dots!


Me too! I managed to score the big one too! I am so looking for the perforated version with black dots.


----------



## Glttglam

houseof999 said:


> I finally switched to the mini duffle.


Wow! This is a cool looking bag[emoji2]


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> That Double Dinky is perfect; I don't normally go for studs but on that bag it really works without being overwhelming. And great colour coordination with the scarf/twilly!
> 
> Twins on carrying a large LC black tote today (though since I got mine, I have been carrying her as the second half of my own bag team everyday...love this bag!)



Thank you! Yes, I totally agree. It's my workhorse as well. I like that I don't be as careful with it as the cuirs. I'll carry it around when I have a bigger purse too. I love that it folds up. It's why I couldn't do the Neo.


----------



## RayKay

Chiichan said:


> Thank you! Yes, I totally agree. It's my workhorse as well. I like that I don't be as careful with it as the cuirs. I'll carry it around when I have a bigger purse too. I love that it folds up. It's why I couldn't do the Neo.



Yes, I had purchased a couple Neo's when I saw them on sale at Winners, but then took them back later that day. Loved the feeling of the nylon, but to me the appeal of the LCs are they can fold and button up. While the monochramatic look of Neos is nice too, I admit I am partial to the brown/luggage leather trim


----------



## HeatherL

My work buddies!


----------



## Chiichan

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3775146
> 
> 
> My work buddies!




Haha I think of my purses that way too! 



RayKay said:


> Yes, I had purchased a couple Neo's when I saw them on sale at Winners, but then took them back later that day. Loved the feeling of the nylon, but to me the appeal of the LCs are they can fold and button up. While the monochramatic look of Neos is nice too, I admit I am partial to the brown/luggage leather trim



I agree. The brown leather handles feel nicer to me too. Though I wouldn't mind one of the smaller top handle LC in neo [emoji1]


----------



## pearlsnjeans

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3775146
> 
> 
> My work buddies!



Beautiful bags!  They look like very well-behaved cubicle mates (but I would be distracted all the time since I'd have to gaze at their beauty and feel proud). 


I kinda miss my Coach Prince Street but she's taking a break at the moment so my new LV can be carried around and broken in. Oh well, favorite bags need a break, too.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

branbran1984 said:


> Cherry print dinky[emoji523]



OMG!! What a sweet Dinky~~  I want one in this print but I have to be good and resist!   Thank you for sharing a photo of this little beauty.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I finally switched to the mini duffle.


I always wanted this one!!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I always wanted this one!!


I just got it off eBay. But unfortunately the seller tried to remove an ink mark on the back and it's not perfect. [emoji21] It's on the back so I know it won't be seen when carried and it's too hard to find so I kept it. It still makes me mad because I was telling her to leave the ink stain as it was. But she was already working on it upon her discovery of the ink AFTER I had paid for it. GRR... [emoji34]


----------



## Pincurls

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3775146
> 
> 
> My work buddies!


Love that blue!


----------



## Pmrbfay

My friend's purple Coach at the airport!


----------



## okdot




----------



## SEWDimples

okdot said:


> View attachment 3778927
> View attachment 3778928
> View attachment 3778929


Looks great with Rexy.


----------



## MKB0925

Duffle in Black Cherry


----------



## faintlymacabre

Satchel time


----------



## alansgail

Probably won't be going back out today (if I can help it!) but if I do this beauty will accompany me..........


----------



## MDT

Finally moved out of my red Rogue for a few days! Carrying pink tea rose right now and will probably switch into chalk tomorrow.


----------



## okdot

I've been trying out this rather audacious Rexy + patchwork rogue combo


----------



## pbnjam

I haven't posted in a while. Here is what I am carrying today! Finally found a metal ring to help me connect the luggage tag to the bag.


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> I haven't posted in a while. Here is what I am carrying today! Finally found a metal ring to help me connect the luggage tag to the bag.
> View attachment 3782598


This is pretty!  Good to see you PBNJ


----------



## finer_woman

pbnjam said:


> I haven't posted in a while. Here is what I am carrying today! Finally found a metal ring to help me connect the luggage tag to the bag.
> View attachment 3782598



I love the contrast interior peeking out. Also what metal ring did you use?


----------



## musiclover

We just got back from lunch with friends. I've been carrying this bag (Willow Foldover Crossbody Clutch in mineral) as a clutch and I really like the size. I can put my keys or my phone inside along with cash and cards and it closes nicely.


----------



## musiclover

One more photo from last week. 1941 clutch in dark denim supporting me at the driving range.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3782807
> 
> We just got back from lunch with friends. I've been carrying this bag (Willow Foldover Crossbody Clutch in mineral) as a clutch and I really like the size. I can put my keys or my phone inside along with cash and cards and it closes nicely.



What a cute, little bag!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> Such gorgeous bags as always!  I remember the rambler and wish I had bought one now.  The carnelian is very cheerful.
> 
> Is your chalk turnlock Borough the small size?  The colour appears to be a warm white, is that correct?  The leather texture looks a bit different than mine, which is pebbled.  I like it a lot!



Thank you! Yes the carnelian is so bright and cheery. It makes me smile. 

My chalk turnlock Borough is in the regular size. It is really more an off-white or ivory. It's not pebbled, but does have texture. It's embossed textured leather. It actually feels a little rough to the touch,  but it's a very fine texture. It's truly lovely. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

I cheated for several days, so I had to come back strong. [emoji56] 
Red Rogue in the regular size. [emoji7]


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cute, little bag!


 Thank you!  It's one of my new favourites!  I really like the flower embellishments and it's surprising functional for a small bag.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Thank you! Yes the carnelian is so bright and cheery. It makes me smile.
> 
> My chalk turnlock Borough is in the regular size. It is really more an off-white or ivory. It's not pebbled, but does have texture. It's embossed textured leather. It actually feels a little rough to the touch,  but it's a very fine texture. It's truly lovely. [emoji4]


I just went back to look at your photos again and I do love the chalk colour of your Borough.  What a perfect summer bag!


----------



## Kfishp

Hi guys! Ive never posted here before. I'm a huge coach fan and venturing into collecting vintage bags. I just picked up this little lady last week. I think it's a vintage camera bag


----------



## roses5682

My favorite travel buddy


----------



## RayKay




----------



## whateve

Kfishp said:


> Hi guys! Ive never posted here before. I'm a huge coach fan and venturing into collecting vintage bags. I just picked up this little lady last week. I think it's a vintage camera bag


I love this bag. It's a Jackson bucket from the early 90s.


----------



## K.E.W.

pbnjam said:


> I haven't posted in a while. Here is what I am carrying today! Finally found a metal ring to help me connect the luggage tag to the bag.
> View attachment 3782598




That Wildflower interior adds sooo much character to an already gorgeous Tote!


----------



## K.E.W.

carterazo said:


> I cheated for several days, so I had to come back strong. [emoji56]
> Red Rogue in the regular size. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3783171




Proud to be a Twin!  One of my FAVE Coach bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> I cheated for several days, so I had to come back strong. [emoji56]
> Red Rogue in the regular size. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3783171



Love this red!!


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> This is pretty!  Good to see you PBNJ


Thank you Iamminda! Good to see you too!


finer_woman said:


> I love the contrast interior peeking out. Also what metal ring did you use?



Thank you Finer_woman! This is an O-ring from Mautto. The small size. It was slight tight to both luggage tag and strap in the ring. But I like how it keeps the tag high up. Prob easier to first attach the ring to the tote, then unbuckle to luggage tag to get it on the ring without trying to squish it through the clasp... I hope you get what I mean. 

Picture from their website:


----------



## pbnjam

K.E.W. said:


> That Wildflower interior adds sooo much character to an already gorgeous Tote!



Thank you KEW! I agree! Love the lining.[emoji4][emoji1]


----------



## finer_woman

pbnjam said:


> Thank you Iamminda! Good to see you too!
> 
> 
> Thank you Finer_woman! This is an O-ring from Mautto. The small size. It was slight tight to both luggage tag and strap in the ring. But I like how it keeps the tag high up. Prob easier to first attach the ring to the tote, then unbuckle to luggage tag to get it on the ring without trying to squish it through the clasp... I hope you get what I mean.
> 
> Picture from their website:
> View attachment 3785100



Thank you for the info on the rings.

I was so tempted to buy the tote on FOS but I had to resist temptation knowing that the openness of the bag would bother me


----------



## popartist

Have needed to carry a couple of extra items the past couple of days, so I have been carrying my new Rogue satchel, along with bag charm, that I recently got from the outlet.


----------



## missmandymarie

I don't know the name of this style but my sweet boyfriend picked it out for me one day as a surprise! Here it is with my dog Chester stealing the scene


----------



## ZSP

Hi Chester!!  Cute pup.


----------



## okdot

roses5682 said:


> My favorite travel buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783316



Is that the bigger 24 dinky? How is the strap? I'm thinking of getting one in patchwork, and I've always loved the style but I read the chain hurts some people so I'm unsure


----------



## gr8onteej

on our way to work.


----------



## RayKay

Rogue 25 partnering up with my new Iena MM for the workday.


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> Rogue 25 partnering up with my new Iena MM for the workday.
> 
> View attachment 3789434



Nice combination! They compliment each other very well! How are you liking the Iena?


----------



## RayKay

Chiichan said:


> Nice combination! They compliment each other very well! How are you liking the Iena?



I am really liking it a lot!

While it is a "tote style", it is not overwhelming at all in size. I will have to do a contents to contents comparison, but it probably carries similar to my Speedy B 30 (it is a bit taller, but more tapered, so it is probably almost a wash) but with a much longer/wider opening that makes it easier to access as well as see everything inside. The three interior pockets and exterior pocket are nice to have. 

The straps are very comfortable. Some have described them as "rubbery" and I suppose if you are comparing to a regular DE strap they are, but not in an unpleasant or "low quality" way, and both the texture and width seems to help them stay on the shoulder nicely. The drop is nice (I think 9 1/2"?) so fits nicely even over bulkier clothing. 

The canvas is nice too. It is smushy without feeling fragile, so squishes nicely under the arm even when you have a few things in it. I would not overload it because I am doubtful the straps can carry a load as high as the Neverfull can (just by the way they are constructed), but I have no hesitation to throw a few files in, my ipad or my Thinkpad and so on either. I don't like to overload any bag, which is why if I need the stuff I usually carry two...works for me because then I get twice the enjoyment!


----------



## musiclover

RayKay said:


> Rogue 25 partnering up with my new Iena MM for the workday.
> 
> View attachment 3789434


Such a beautiful combination!  I must NOT buy an Iena to go with my chalk Rogue...not today anyways!


----------



## musiclover

Back at the driving range today. Nolita 19 is reminding me to keep my head down when I swing, but I think I'm going to need a lot more help than that.


----------



## whateve

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 3789212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on our way to work.


Pretty! Where did you get that tassel? It looks great with your Rogue.


----------



## gr8onteej

whateve said:


> Pretty! Where did you get that tassel? It looks great with your Rogue.



Thank you. I found it at Macy's a couple of weeks ago.  Patricia Nash -Lucilla.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating all week because of rain storms. However, Rexy is tagging along.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Back at the driving range today. Nolita 19 is reminding me to keep my head down when I swing, but I think I'm going to need a lot more help than that.
> View attachment 3789734



My twin! Love this cutie!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> My twin! Love this cutie!



Me, too!  I was thinking about how much use I've had from this little bag. I've carried it cross body, as an organizer in my hand bag and as a tiny Satchel. It's been on three trips as well!  I love getting my money's worth from my things--feels so good knowing you made a wise purchase!


----------



## KiddieTx1022

musiclover said:


> Back at the driving range today. Nolita 19 is reminding me to keep my head down when I swing, but I think I'm going to need a lot more help than that.
> View attachment 3789734


Very cute! I have it in the Prairie floral print (as you can see by my pic). It's the perfect size!


----------



## KiddieTx1022

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 3789212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on our way to work.


Beautiful Rogue! Is that Butterscotch or Saddle?


----------



## musiclover

KiddieTx1022 said:


> Very cute! I have it in the Prairie floral print (as you can see by my pic). It's the perfect size!


I love the floral print of your wristlet as well!  I really like the vintage floral look on these modern accessories.


----------



## RayKay

KiddieTx1022 said:


> Beautiful Rogue! Is that Butterscotch or Saddle?



I am not OP but that is Butterscotch!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff
> RDK hobo in Peridot green


Hi carterazo. Thanks to your information, I finally was able to purchase this bag. I just wish I knew about the sale when Reed was shutting down his company. You all purchased some amazing bags. I cannot wait for it to be delivered. Thanks again.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Hi carterazo. Thanks to your information, I finally was able to purchase this bag. I just wish I knew about the sale when Reed was shutting down his company. You all purchased some amazing bags. I cannot wait for it to be delivered. Thanks again.


Congratulations! I would have gotten more than one when the company was shutting down but most were too big for me. I only have the 510 bag in cordovan. The quality is amazing.


----------



## gr8onteej

KiddieTx1022 said:


> Beautiful Rogue! Is that Butterscotch or Saddle?



Thank you. It's butterscotch.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with Longchamp Tote with Mickey hangtag.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I would have gotten more than one when the company was shutting down but most were too big for me. I only have the 510 bag in cordovan. The quality is amazing.


Thanks! I understand. I like big bags. Today, my bag was delivered. I'm so happy. It has a small mark on it. How do you recommend that I clean/remove it? Also, do you own a RK Krush Hobo? If so, I have the chance to buy one. Should I go for it?


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks! I understand. I like big bags. Today, my bag was delivered. I'm so happy. It has a small mark on it. How do you recommend that I clean/remove it? Also, do you own a RK Krush Hobo? If so, I have the chance to buy one. Should I go for it?
> 
> View attachment 3792730



Congrats on this extraordinary beauty.  I always drool over it whenever Carterazo would post a picture. Now I will drool over yours as well.   Enjoy!


----------



## okdot

Today I'm with my first non-hand-me-down Coach bag ever! It has been coddled for 2+ years so it doesn't look too worn, but it's seen a lot of use actually.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks! I understand. I like big bags. Today, my bag was delivered. I'm so happy. It has a small mark on it. How do you recommend that I clean/remove it? Also, do you own a RK Krush Hobo? If so, I have the chance to buy one. Should I go for it?
> 
> View attachment 3792730


You can usually clean leather safely with vinegar. But first, I would just try conditioner. Sometimes that will remove spots. I don't have a Krush but it's a pretty style. If you like your RDK, you'll probably like it too.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> You can usually clean leather safely with vinegar. But first, I would just try conditioner. Sometimes that will remove spots. I don't have a Krush but it's a pretty style. If you like your RDK, you'll probably like it too.


Thanks for the tips. I think I might go for it.


----------



## musiclover

I'm watching DS perform with his band at a local arts festival!  I have my MFF floral Tote with 1941 clutch wallet, bee purse charm, cerise card case and cupcake keyring. My floral pouch is from Indigo Books. 

Please excuse DS' lunch bag sticking out. He's always hungry so I packed him a big post-performance snack. 

I love this large Tote. I also had my jacket, umbrella, big camera and iPad  in my bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3794684
> 
> I'm watching DS perform with his band at a local arts festival!  I have my MFF floral Tote with 1941 clutch wallet, bee purse charm, cerise card case and cupcake keyring. My floral pouch is from Indigo Books.
> 
> Please excuse DS' lunch bag sticking out. He's always hungry so I packed him a big post-performance snack.
> 
> I love this large Tote. I also had my jacket, umbrella, big camera and iPad  in my bag.



I love the print on your tote!! All your colorful items look super cute with it! [emoji3]


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> I love the print on your tote!! All your colorful items look super cute with it! [emoji3]



Thanks, BBG!  I love it, too!  The bee charm looks so happy among the flowers--makes me smile!  The big pouch is handy to hold my smaller items as it's a great yawning cavity inside.

I'm still not sure if I like this style or not.  I much prefer a bag with a full zipper and I was reminded of it as I kept looking back towards my bag when I was talking with others following the show.  I had my coat on top of all of my things.  But for sheer volume it holds a lot so there's definitely a place for an inexpensive, easy care open Tote in my handbag wardrobe.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3794684
> 
> I'm watching DS perform with his band at a local arts festival!  I have my MFF floral Tote with 1941 clutch wallet, bee purse charm, cerise card case and cupcake keyring. My floral pouch is from Indigo Books.
> 
> Please excuse DS' lunch bag sticking out. He's always hungry so I packed him a big post-performance snack.
> 
> I love this large Tote. I also had my jacket, umbrella, big camera and iPad  in my bag.



Glad to see you are using your beautiful new tote!  I am liking all your SLGs especially that big floral pouch (that caught my eye immediately).  Hope you had a fun day at your DS's show.


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3794684
> 
> I'm watching DS perform with his band at a local arts festival!  I have my MFF floral Tote with 1941 clutch wallet, bee purse charm, cerise card case and cupcake keyring. My floral pouch is from Indigo Books.
> 
> Please excuse DS' lunch bag sticking out. He's always hungry so I packed him a big post-performance snack.
> 
> I love this large Tote. I also had my jacket, umbrella, big camera and iPad  in my bag.


I love the colors and patters on all your items. Nice!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Glad to see you are using your beautiful new tote!  I am liking all your SLGs especially that big floral pouch (that caught my eye immediately).  Hope you had a fun day at your DS's show.



Today was our first day out and it was a beautiful day weather wise.  I bought that floral pouch on impulse ($7) as it was so reasonable and I love those big flowers!  Surprising, it holds a lot.  I was doubtful it would hold the clutch, but pleased as it slipped in easily.  I always feel good looking at pretty floral designs!  I think all my SLGs let me indulge in a variety of patterns and materials without necessarily committing to the expense (and increased number) of a handbag.

We had a great day at the show!  The music was excellent and there was a reasonably sized crowd of family and friends to cheer the boys on.  The performance was part of an arts festival so lots of music, paintings, jewelry, glass works and textiles tents everywhere.  It was really fun!


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> I love the colors and patters on all your items. Nice!



Thank you!  I think the floral pouch is helping to pull it all together!


----------



## RayKay

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3794684
> 
> I'm watching DS perform with his band at a local arts festival!  I have my MFF floral Tote with 1941 clutch wallet, bee purse charm, cerise card case and cupcake keyring. My floral pouch is from Indigo Books.
> 
> Please excuse DS' lunch bag sticking out. He's always hungry so I packed him a big post-performance snack.
> 
> I love this large Tote. I also had my jacket, umbrella, big camera and iPad  in my bag.



What a fun summer set! 

I love that floral pouch!  I actually have a bunch of pouches from Chapters/Indigo. While I think some of the nicer SLGs are beautiful, I just can't bear spending a lot on pouches when I can get bags for the cost of some of them, ha ha. Here is a photo of my pouches from Chapters/Indigo (no, I don't carry all of them at once!). They are kind of cutesy for my style/tastes but since they are IN my bags I don't mind the bit of cuteness too much! I usually use the two with sunnies on them for..sunnies (ha) when I don't want to carry a hard case, the three smaller ones on the upper left hold things like my portable charger & cord, my keys (so they don't get my liners dirty), and one is for things like Advil, tissues, Splenda disposer thingie. The Passport cover is for...my passport. The medium beige pouch on right I use for a few cosmetics/brush. The large teal one is for random things in larger totes...it also fits my iPad Mini. I have not used the small pink card/key pouch yet (the one that says "LOVE" on it). 




And I am back to a Coach today


----------



## whateve

I've been carrying this cutie for the past week.


----------



## musiclover

RayKay said:


> What a fun summer set!
> 
> I love that floral pouch!  I actually have a bunch of pouches from Chapters/Indigo. While I think some of the nicer SLGs are beautiful, I just can't bear spending a lot on pouches when I can get bags for the cost of some of them, ha ha. Here is a photo of my pouches from Chapters/Indigo (no, I don't carry all of them at once!). They are kind of cutesy for my style/tastes but since they are IN my bags I don't mind the bit of cuteness too much! I usually use the two with sunnies on them for..sunnies (ha) when I don't want to carry a hard case, the three smaller ones on the upper left hold things like my portable charger & cord, my keys (so they don't get my liners dirty), and one is for things like Advil, tissues, Splenda disposer thingie. The Passport cover is for...my passport. The medium beige pouch on right I use for a few cosmetics/brush. The large teal one is for random things in larger totes...it also fits my iPad Mini. I have not used the small pink card/key pouch yet (the one that says "LOVE" on it).
> 
> View attachment 3796205
> 
> 
> And I am back to a Coach today
> 
> View attachment 3796206


Beautiful pouches, RK!  I love them all, especially the teal and pink with the appliqués. Are those still available right now at Indigo?  Might have to go take a look. 

Your Rogue Satchel is lovely!  I'm taking a page from your book...I might buy a Le Pliage as another work Tote alternative for those very rainy spells we get frequently during the Autumn and Winter. I already have a LePliage LLH in ice blue (A/W 2015) that I use as a carry on and weekend travel bag. But I think it's too big for the few things I need to take to work but not in my handbag. Before the summer is over I'm going to look at the SLH for capacity.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie for the past week.


I really love this one of yours paired with that perfect charm!!  So pretty!


----------



## MDT

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie for the past week.



Super cute! I love that color!


----------



## RayKay

musiclover said:


> Beautiful pouches, RK!  I love them all, especially the teal and pink with the appliqués. Are those still available right now at Indigo?  Might have to go take a look.
> 
> Your Rogue Satchel is lovely!  I'm taking a page from your book...I might buy a Le Pliage as another work Tote alternative for those very rainy spells we get frequently during the Autumn and Winter. I already have a LePliage LLH in ice blue (A/W 2015) that I use as a carry on and weekend travel bag. But I think it's too big for the few things I need to take to work but not in my handbag. Before the summer is over I'm going to look at the SLH for capacity.



They were still there when I was in 3-4 weeks ago.

I want a SLH. In 10 years when I am unbanned!


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie for the past week.


I've always loved the starfish with that bag.....great pairing.    You ever think about taking the key ring out of the equation and just putting the starfish and leather strap directly onto the hinged ring? Do you have any problems with color transfer on the bag?


----------



## houseof999

I'm enjoying my vintage Coach flight bag after returning the oxblood rogue satchel. The color looks pretty close and I am not too worried about getting scratches as it already has some from before.


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> I've always loved the starfish with that bag.....great pairing.    You ever think about taking the key ring out of the equation and just putting the starfish and leather strap directly onto the hinged ring? Do you have any problems with color transfer on the bag?


Thank you! I haven't really thought about removing the keyring, but it would probably look better that way. I have this weird OCD thing about altering my fobs. I've never had a problem with color transfer and I always wear it with jeans, some that are dark.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> Thank you! I haven't really thought about removing the keyring, but it would probably look better that way. I have this weird OCD thing about altering my fobs. I've never had a problem with color transfer and I always wear it with jeans, some that are dark.


Thanks! I want a white bag, but am hesitant because of color transfer. I'm glad to hear you've not had a problem. I haven't had a white bag in since the original Carries came out.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie for the past week.



I LOVE this little cutie!!! Great color combo and fob is perfect on there!


----------



## Chiichan

musiclover said:


> Your Rogue Satchel is lovely!  I'm taking a page from your book...I might buy a Le Pliage as another work Tote alternative for those very rainy spells we get frequently during the Autumn and Winter. I already have a LePliage LLH in ice blue (A/W 2015) that I use as a carry on and weekend travel bag. But I think it's too big for the few things I need to take to work but not in my handbag. Before the summer is over I'm going to look at the SLH for capacity.



I have a LLH in ice blue too! It really doesn't look like an "ice blue" to me though lol. I love the SLH! It might be too small for documents and stuff like that to fit comfortably. But I like it for things like my lunch, travel mug, and just on the weekend errands. I keep the things I don't want to go in my even tinier on the weekend bag like my dinky or other crossbody. It's so light too that I don't feel silly carrying two bags for errands.


----------



## Chiichan

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie for the past week.



How do you keep it so white!!?! The closest colors I have to white are cream and ivory, which already have some yellow in it. It's so cute and makes everything look so bright. [emoji7]


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Thanks! I want a white bag, but am hesitant because of color transfer. I'm glad to hear you've not had a problem. I haven't had a white bag in since the original Carries came out.


I was really worried when I got this, but it has been great. They did something right when they made this one. 


Chiichan said:


> How do you keep it so white!!?! The closest colors I have to white are cream and ivory, which already have some yellow in it. It's so cute and makes everything look so bright. [emoji7]


 Thank you! I love that it is a true white, which is really unusual. It keeps it from looking dingy. I don't do anything to keep it like this. However, I don't carry it a lot, mostly because most of my wardrobe is dark.


----------



## K.E.W.

gr8onteej said:


> Thank you. I found it at Macy's a couple of weeks ago.  Patricia Nash -Lucilla.



I love that tassel too!  Patricia Nash has such beautiful leathers -- I will look for that tassel, thx!


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Cheating all week because of rain storms. However, Rexy is tagging along.
> 
> View attachment 3789875



Oh, I missed seeing this earlier!

Love the neutrality!  AND Rexy, haha!


----------



## musiclover

Chiichan said:


> I have a LLH in ice blue too! It really doesn't look like an "ice blue" to me though lol. I love the SLH! It might be too small for documents and stuff like that to fit comfortably. But I like it for things like my lunch, travel mug, and just on the weekend errands. I keep the things I don't want to go in my even tinier on the weekend bag like my dinky or other crossbody. It's so light too that I don't feel silly carrying two bags for errands.


I love my ice blue LLH!  You're right, it's not really ice blue but it's such a beautiful colour.   Regarding a SLH, I'm thinking the same as you, which is to take a smaller Tote to work for my lunch bag, travel mug and a pouch with a few items in it.  It would mostly be for a rainy day where I did not need to take my laptop into work, and I'm not carrying any files.  That's a good idea to use it as a carrier for weekend shopping as well, and get more use out of it!


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> Thank you! I haven't really thought about removing the keyring, but it would probably look better that way. I have this weird OCD thing about altering my fobs. I've never had a problem with color transfer and I always wear it with jeans, some that are dark.



Such a cheerful color ensemble! 

Does Mr. Turtle ever want to "check out" items you place on the ground, haha?


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> Such a cheerful color ensemble!
> 
> Does Mr. Turtle ever want to "check out" items you place on the ground, haha?


lol! I take most of my pictures in the front yard where he doesn't have access. I don't put my purses on the ground; there is a piece of white plastic underneath. On the rare occasion, when I'm in his yard, he's come over to explore. I've taken a few purse pictures with him. Here's one.


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> lol! I take most of my pictures in the front yard where he doesn't have access. I don't put my purses on the ground; there is a piece of white plastic underneath. On the rare occasion, when I'm in his yard, he's come over to explore. I've taken a few purse pictures with him. Here's one.




Love it!!

PS.  I know you put plastic under the bag, but I wasn't sure how close it was to his territory, haha!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Hi carterazo. Thanks to your information, I finally was able to purchase this bag. I just wish I knew about the sale when Reed was shutting down his company. You all purchased some amazing bags. I cannot wait for it to be delivered. Thanks again.


I'm so glad you found it!!!  Have you received it yet?  I hope you love it.  It's the biggest bag I own, but I love the color so much, I don't care.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> lol! I take most of my pictures in the front yard where he doesn't have access. I don't put my purses on the ground; there is a piece of white plastic underneath. On the rare occasion, when I'm in his yard, he's come over to explore. I've taken a few purse pictures with him. Here's one.


Dang, I've missed the big guy!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I'm so glad you found it!!!  Have you received it yet?  I hope you love it.  It's the biggest bag I own, but I love the color so much, I don't care.


Thank you! I understand why. Yes, I received it last Friday and wore it the very next day. I love this bag so much. It is so beautiful and super comfy on my shoulder. I love how it molds to the body. I wish I knew about these bags when the sale was happening. I would have bought so many colors. It is my new favorite bag. Now I want the Krush hobo and RK40L.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! I understand why. Yes, I received it last Friday and wore it the very next day. I love this bag so much. It is so beautiful and super comfy on my shoulder. I love how it molds to the body. I wish I knew about these bags when the sale was happening. I would have bought so many colors. It is my new favorite bag. Now I want the Krush hobo and RK40L. [emoji2]



I'm so glad you love it!  It is the perfect big bag - I don't feel overwhelmed by it. [emoji7] 

The krush hobo is great too! It was very hard to resist and limit myself to a couple I was sure about. Hope you can find the other bags you want!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie for the past week.


Adorable! It looks perfect with the bag charm.



whateve said:


> lol! I take most of my pictures in the front yard where he doesn't have access. I don't put my purses on the ground; there is a piece of white plastic underneath. On the rare occasion, when I'm in his yard, he's come over to explore. I've taken a few purse pictures with him. Here's one.


Your bag is gorgeous. The leather looks amazing. What is the style? Age? 
Wow he is so big, but really cute.


----------



## KatyRed

Iamminda said:


> Milk Sullivan -- my only "white" bag.   I am a simple gal and wish Coach would put out more simple classic leather hobo like this.



The Sullivan hobo is the bag that turned me Coach Crazy. I have acquired many others since but it's still my favorite. The Milk color is really nice, I've never seen a Sullivan this color before.


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Milk Sullivan -- my only "white" bag.   I am a simple gal and wish Coach would put out more simple classic leather hobo like this.


So pretty. This leather looks amazing. I really like the color.


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you both .   I really enjoy my Sullivans!   



KatyRed said:


> The Sullivan hobo is the bag that turned me Coach Crazy. I have acquired many others since but it's still my favorite. The Milk color is really nice, I've never seen a Sullivan this color before.





SEWDimples said:


> So pretty. This leather looks amazing. I really like the color.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

houseof999 said:


> I'm enjoying my vintage Coach flight bag after returning the oxblood rogue satchel. The color looks pretty close and I am not too worried about getting scratches as it already has some from before.



Yummy!  Purple Vintage Coach


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> lol! I take most of my pictures in the front yard where he doesn't have access. I don't put my purses on the ground; there is a piece of white plastic underneath. On the rare occasion, when I'm in his yard, he's come over to explore. I've taken a few purse pictures with him. Here's one.





SEWDimples said:


> Adorable! It looks perfect with the bag charm.
> 
> 
> Your bag is gorgeous. The leather looks amazing. What is the style? Age?
> Wow he is so big, but really cute.


Thank you! This bag is one of my vintage treasures. It is a rare Bonnie Cashin style made probably in the early 70s, before Coach used creeds. I haven't found much information about the style since I've never seen another. The closest I've seen is a Bonnie Cashin for Meyers bag.

Charlie, my tortoise, is 18 years old and about 100 pounds.


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Thank you both .   I really enjoy my Sullivans!




@Iamminda, I can't find where you posted your Sullivan pic.  Is it several pages ago?  Maybe I accidently skipped over it, I'll check again.


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> @Iamminda, I can't find where you posted your Sullivan pic.  Is it several pages ago?  Maybe I accidently skipped over it, I'll check again.



Hi KEW.  Page 666. July 19th.  I had to search this thread for "Milk".   Lol


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Hi KEW.  Page 666. July 19th.  I had to search this thread for "Milk".   Lol




Thx for finding the page!  I do remember now commenting on that beauty back in July!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Thank you! This bag is one of my vintage treasures. It is a rare Bonnie Cashin style made probably in the early 70s, before Coach used creeds. I haven't found much information about the style since I've never seen another. The closest I've seen is a Bonnie Cashin for Meyers bag.
> 
> Charlie, my tortoise, is 18 years old and about 100 pounds.


Thank you for the info. I love his name.


----------



## fabfashionisto

My second bag in two days....I wanted this one when it came out and wasn't in a position to shop the brand then as a student. I now am settled in my job and can afford to splurge here and there. Found her on the Bay from a really great seller! I forgot all about it until I saw it in my suggested items and boom i bought it on the spot!


----------



## RayKay

fabfashionisto said:


> My second bag in two days....I wanted this one when it came out and wasn't in a position to shop the brand then as a student. I now am settled in my job and can afford to splurge here and there. Found her on the Bay from a really great seller! I forgot all about it until I saw it in my suggested items and boom i bought it on the spot!
> 
> View attachment 3797990



Yay yay yay! I LOVE the patchwork Rogues so much; they are just so beautiful. The bunnies and blue leather/suede on this particular one just slay me. 

Congrats on graduating and welcome to the working world (welcome, condolences, it's all the same, ha).


----------



## fabfashionisto

RayKay said:


> Yay yay yay! I LOVE the patchwork Rogues so much; they are just so beautiful. The bunnies and blue leather/suede on this particular one just slay me.
> 
> Congrats on graduating and welcome to the working world (welcome, condolences, it's all the same, ha).



Thank you! they are so fabulous I remember looking at it in the store, and practically drooling. I thought i missed my chance to own it. I'm so happy to actually have it in my hands! The working world has been pretty good to me so far it supports some of my expensive habits haha. the bunnies are defiantly my favorite detail on this bag. It just looks so fun!


----------



## Chiichan

Back to my Rogue! [emoji7] I'm really enjoying the bags I bought the last few months. 

On a side note, I gifted my Oxblood Rogue Satchel to my cousin. Oddly enough, I don't miss it like I thought I would. It was just so much heavier than the regular Rogue and far and away heavier than the MCM Milla.


----------



## fabfashionisto

Chiichan said:


> Back to my Rogue! [emoji7] I'm really enjoying the bags I bought the last few months.
> 
> On a side note, I gifted my Oxblood Rogue Satchel to my cousin. Oddly enough, I don't miss it like I thought I would. It was just so much heavier than the regular Rogue and far and away heavier than the MCM Milla.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798098



LOVE IT! so fierce!


----------



## K.E.W.

fabfashionisto said:


> My second bag in two days....I wanted this one when it came out and wasn't in a position to shop the brand then as a student. I now am settled in my job and can afford to splurge here and there. Found her on the Bay from a really great seller! I forgot all about it until I saw it in my suggested items and boom i bought it on the spot!
> 
> View attachment 3797990



This is the first time I can see the detailed patches -- when it first came out I don't remember all these.

Lovely bag and a great story!  Congrats!


----------



## momofgirls

Chiichan said:


> Back to my Rogue! [emoji7] I'm really enjoying the bags I bought the last few months.
> 
> On a side note, I gifted my Oxblood Rogue Satchel to my cousin. Oddly enough, I don't miss it like I thought I would. It was just so much heavier than the regular Rogue and far and away heavier than the MCM Milla.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798098


Wish I had bought this before they sold out.
Love the Felix Rogue


----------



## eleanors36

I haven't posted for a long time. I've been having some very difficult months, and I think I can see a glimmer or two of hope. Here's my Edie 42 in light saddle, a shade that resembles the Bleeker Sullivan in camel. Wonderful update of one of my favorites.


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> View attachment 3798190
> 
> I haven't posted for a long time. I've been having some very difficult months, and I think I can see a glimmer or two of hope. Here's my Edie 42 in light saddle, a shade that resembles the Bleeker Sullivan in camel. Wonderful update of one of my favorites.


Beautiful bag E!  Welcome back!  Wishing you well!!


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag E!  Welcome back!  Wishing you well!!


Thank you so much,  Iam!


----------



## faintlymacabre

eleanors36 said:


> View attachment 3798190
> 
> I haven't posted for a long time. I've been having some very difficult months, and I think I can see a glimmer or two of hope. Here's my Edie 42 in light saddle, a shade that resembles the Bleeker Sullivan in camel. Wonderful update of one of my favorites.



Beautiful!  I love that your bag charm choice is so well-matched, too.  Just perfect!

I hope things look up for you!


----------



## Sarah03

eleanors36 said:


> View attachment 3798190
> 
> I haven't posted for a long time. I've been having some very difficult months, and I think I can see a glimmer or two of hope. Here's my Edie 42 in light saddle, a shade that resembles the Bleeker Sullivan in camel. Wonderful update of one of my favorites.



Love, love love this bag. 
Sending you lots of love and I hope things get better for you!


----------



## honybr

eleanors36 said:


> View attachment 3798190
> 
> I haven't posted for a long time. I've been having some very difficult months, and I think I can see a glimmer or two of hope. Here's my Edie 42 in light saddle, a shade that resembles the Bleeker Sullivan in camel. Wonderful update of one of my favorites.



I hope the light at the end of the tunnel gets brighter quickly.

Love this bag!  I have the smaller version in the same color and now am debating pulling it out!


----------



## Hobbsy

fabfashionisto said:


> My second bag in two days....I wanted this one when it came out and wasn't in a position to shop the brand then as a student. I now am settled in my job and can afford to splurge here and there. Found her on the Bay from a really great seller! I forgot all about it until I saw it in my suggested items and boom i bought it on the spot!
> 
> View attachment 3797990


I love this one! The colors and textures.... Stunning!


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> View attachment 3798190
> 
> I haven't posted for a long time. I've been having some very difficult months, and I think I can see a glimmer or two of hope. Here's my Edie 42 in light saddle, a shade that resembles the Bleeker Sullivan in camel. Wonderful update of one of my favorites.


The color is so pretty! Hope all stays looking up for you.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> View attachment 3798190
> 
> I haven't posted for a long time. I've been having some very difficult months, and I think I can see a glimmer or two of hope. Here's my Edie 42 in light saddle, a shade that resembles the Bleeker Sullivan in camel. Wonderful update of one of my favorites.


So good to see you. Hope things improve quickly. [emoji254] [emoji258] [emoji255] [emoji259]


----------



## carterazo

Haven't used this in a looong time. [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Haven't used this in a looong time. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798376


So pretty!   This is part of the Legacy line right?   Love that line.


----------



## Chiichan

eleanors36 said:


> View attachment 3798190
> 
> I haven't posted for a long time. I've been having some very difficult months, and I think I can see a glimmer or two of hope. Here's my Edie 42 in light saddle, a shade that resembles the Bleeker Sullivan in camel. Wonderful update of one of my favorites.



That color is so rich! I love how the suede brings out the color of the leather. I hope you'll be seeing way more than just glimmers soon [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!   This is part of the Legacy line right?   Love that line.


Yes it is!  That was a fabulous line!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Haven't used this in a looong time. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798376



So beautiful!  This clutch really says "summer" to me. Makes me think of elegant garden parties and gorgeous hats


----------



## Lucylu29

fabfashionisto said:


> My second bag in two days....I wanted this one when it came out and wasn't in a position to shop the brand then as a student. I now am settled in my job and can afford to splurge here and there. Found her on the Bay from a really great seller! I forgot all about it until I saw it in my suggested items and boom i bought it on the spot!
> 
> View attachment 3797990



I saw this at Nordstrom recently. I'd never seen it in real life before and thought the online pictures definitely did not do it justice. It is so pretty and unique.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> So beautiful!  This clutch really says "summer" to me. Makes me think of elegant garden parties and gorgeous hats


Thank you! 

Hmmm, I've never been to an elegant garden party - sounds like fun!  And yes, this bag would fit right in. [emoji38]


----------



## fayden

I'm using my brand new tea rose rogue!


----------



## honybr

fayden said:


> I'm using my brand new tea rose rogue!



That bag is gorgeous. 

I'm using a large Poppy bag.  The picture doesn't show how bright the gold it is.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

My super reliable Dinky on my way to grocery shop.


----------



## BeachBagGal

pearlsnjeans said:


> My super reliable Dinky on my way to grocery shop.
> 
> View attachment 3801031



Cute! Do you have the strap double looped for shoulder carry?


----------



## pearlsnjeans

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Do you have the strap double looped for shoulder carry?



Yes, I double-looped the strap.  I threaded it through one of the metal loops since they're big enough to accommodate the trigger snap hooks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BeachBagGal

pearlsnjeans said:


> Yes, I double-looped the strap.  I threaded it through one of the metal loops since they're big enough to accommodate the trigger snap hooks.
> 
> Hope this helps.



I always wear mine crossbody. I'll have to try this sometime to switch it up. [emoji3] Thanks.


----------



## momofgirls

TangerineKandy said:


> My new drifter wallet in Navy!! [emoji7]


Can this fit a iPhone 7 plus?


----------



## houseof999

Took the Rogue satchel out for the whole weekend trip for my cousin's wedding in PA! I am amazed how much stuff I was able to fit in it!


----------



## Chiichan

I pulled my old Sophia out. I was trying to find out which bags might need to go. This one definitely is not haha. I love that it's still so soft after all these years.


----------



## elisabettaverde

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie for the past week.


 Adorable!! And such a great charm pairing!


----------



## elisabettaverde

fayden said:


> I'm using my brand new tea rose rogue!


Fabulous! !I've been secretly eyeing this rogue....just divine


----------



## elisabettaverde

This is such a pretty blue Bleeker, but my  pictures just can't seem to capture its true shade.  The light embossing is just enough.


----------



## elisabettaverde

**Sorry, double post*


----------



## K.E.W.

honybr said:


> That bag is gorgeous.
> 
> I'm using a large Poppy bag.  The picture doesn't show how bright the gold it is.
> 
> View attachment 3798860




LOVE the Poppy line!!  Your bag is stunning!!


----------



## K.E.W.

elisabettaverde said:


> This is such a pretty blue Bleeker, but my  pictures just can't seem to capture its true shade.  The light embossing is just enough.




Nice bag, but your photo compositions are amazing!  Are you into photography at all?


----------



## K.E.W.

eleanors36 said:


> View attachment 3798190
> 
> I haven't posted for a long time. I've been having some very difficult months, and I think I can see a glimmer or two of hope. Here's my Edie 42 in light saddle, a shade that resembles the Bleeker Sullivan in camel. Wonderful update of one of my favorites.



Such rich, gorgeous leather!  

Wishing you continued glimmers of hope!


----------



## finer_woman

elisabettaverde said:


> This is such a pretty blue Bleeker, but my  pictures just can't seem to capture its true shade.  The light embossing is just enough.



Love it! I want this color with the embossing in the Cooper style. Keeping my eye on ebay for a good deal.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Still using the linked Rogue Tote, but will probably switch out of it for tomorrow.


----------



## whateve

faintlymacabre said:


> Still using the linked Rogue Tote, but will probably switch out of it for tomorrow.


I think I have the same shirt!


----------



## whateve

I've been carrying my Fuchsia duffle. I'll probably switch out tomorrow.


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> I've been carrying my Fuchsia duffle. I'll probably switch out tomorrow.




Gorgeous!  I have the matching cosmetic bag!  

This beautiful Legacy leather was at its peak when I joined COACH.


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> Gorgeous!  I have the matching cosmetic bag!
> 
> This beautiful Legacy leather was at its peak when I joined COACH.


Thanks! It is the perfect pink, right?


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I've been carrying my Fuchsia duffle. I'll probably switch out tomorrow.


I love this bag (that color!) and the charm is just perfect.  I think i need to give my duffles some love soon.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I've been carrying my Fuchsia duffle. I'll probably switch out tomorrow.


Beautiful bag whateve. The color is so vivid.


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> Thanks! It is the perfect pink, right?




Well, it sure as heck ain't ...AUB ... AUBER ...   !!!


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> Well, it sure as heck ain't ...AUB ... AUBER ...   !!!



I found my Fuschia cosmetic bag and forgot I also have the soft wallet -- I believe the soft wallet debuted with their Legacy line.

As always, since my pics are not in sunlight, the fuschia doesn't seem as vivid as yours -- and yours is shinier too!  (And prettier...)


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3803115
> 
> 
> I found my Fuschia cosmetic bag and forgot I also have the soft wallet -- I believe the soft wallet debuted with their Legacy line.
> 
> As always, since my pics are not in sunlight, the fuschia doesn't seem as vivid as yours -- and yours is shinier too!  (And prettier...)


Pretty!   I missed out on this color (there were honestly too many pretty colors to choose from with the Legacy line).


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!   I missed out on this color (there were honestly too many pretty colors to choose from with the Legacy line).




Thx!

I was lucky to join Coach when the Legacy line was at its peak -- I remember being overwhelmed by so many beautiful colors and such exquisite leather quality!  It WAS definitely a challenge to pick from so much variety, unless money is no object, haha.

I feel like most lines that followed the Legacy line come up short -- not only with colors but also leather quality.  But I'm sure that is a topic for a different thread.

PS -- I'm not a personal fan of the bucket bag style, but the colors were sooooo tempting!

EDIT -- I'm sorry, I meant I'm not a duffle bag fan, but same thing for the duffle.  I admire them on people carrying them, of course.

FINAL EDIT -- I compensated by getting Four large Rory Satchels instead, lol.


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!   I missed out on this color (there were honestly too many pretty colors to choose from with the Legacy line).




Do you have ANYTHING from the Legacy line?


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> Thanks! It is the perfect pink, right?




Do you have quite a few Legacy items?

For some reason I'm fixated on the topic of the Legacy line tonight!


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> Do you have ANYTHING from the Legacy line?



I love talking the Legacy line  -- it started my mad descent into the world of purses (lol).  I actually love the Legacy Duffle and had around (so embarrassed to admit) 20 at one point.   I have since sold many of them.  I never even imagined owning multiple bags before but stumbled upon TPF where one member had like around twenty five duffles. I started to think it was abnormal to own just one

What color Rorys do you have if you don't mind my asking?  Or what is your favorite one?


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3803115
> 
> 
> I found my Fuschia cosmetic bag and forgot I also have the soft wallet -- I believe the soft wallet debuted with their Legacy line.
> 
> As always, since my pics are not in sunlight, the fuschia doesn't seem as vivid as yours -- and yours is shinier too!  (And prettier...)


There was a variation in shades within the same color. I bought this duffle on ebay, and also bought the same color on FOS. The one from ebay was a prettier color so I returned the FOS one.


K.E.W. said:


> Do you have quite a few Legacy items?
> 
> For some reason I'm fixated on the topic of the Legacy line tonight!


I have 5 Legacy duffles, 2 Legacy pebbled soft drawstrings, and a Legacy fuchsia wristlet with tassel motif. I had the archival bucket in black cherry and the archival Rambler in navy/chambray but I sold them. The bucket was gorgeous, with the thickest soft leather and the color was beautiful, but it was too big for me. I never liked the Rambler's leather. It was too shiny and couldn't compare to my original Rambler's Legacy, which has the best leather ever.


----------



## tlo

whateve said:


> I've been carrying my Fuchsia duffle. I'll probably switch out tomorrow.



SO gorgeous!  I still love the Legacy line!!


----------



## tlo

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3803115
> 
> 
> I found my Fuschia cosmetic bag and forgot I also have the soft wallet -- I believe the soft wallet debuted with their Legacy line.
> 
> As always, since my pics are not in sunlight, the fuschia doesn't seem as vivid as yours -- and yours is shinier too!  (And prettier...)



GORGEOUS!


----------



## MKB0925

whateve said:


> There was a variation in shades within the same color. I bought this duffle on ebay, and also bought the same color on FOS. The one from ebay was a prettier color so I returned the FOS one.
> 
> I have 5 Legacy duffles, 2 Legacy pebbled soft drawstrings, and a Legacy fuchsia wristlet with tassel motif. I had the archival bucket in black cherry and the archival Rambler in navy/chambray but I sold them. The bucket was gorgeous, with the thickest soft leather and the color was beautiful, but it was too big for me. I never liked the Rambler's leather. It was too shiny and couldn't compare to my original Rambler's Legacy, which has the best leather ever.



Legacy fan too! I just picked up a black cherry duffle last month and love it!


----------



## MKB0925

Sullivan hobo in Soapstone..l


----------



## faintlymacabre

whateve said:


> I think I have the same shirt!



Artizia?  

I'm kind of fixated on twisted/knotted/tied things lately.  I'm wearing a slimmer, cropped version today, with the twist directly in the center instead of offset like the one pictured.


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Sullivan hobo in Soapstone..l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803647



Beautiful!!!


----------



## LL777

I carried this beauty today. The chain strap doesn't come with it, it's from the kisslock crossbody


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with RK Krush hobo in cream.


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> I carried this beauty today. The chain strap doesn't come with it, it's from the kisslock crossbody


Gorgeous! Where did you attach the chain? Did it come with another kind? Leather?


----------



## whateve

I moved into my latest acquisition. It's a Rambler's Legacy from 2005. It goes great with my newish link bracelet.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I moved into my latest acquisition. It's a Rambler's Legacy from 2005. It goes great with my newish link bracelet.


This color is so pretty -- is it a bit like Legacy Robin?   Looks great with this bracelet.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This color is so pretty -- is it a bit like Legacy Robin?   Looks great with this bracelet.


Thank you! I love it too! I was wondering that. I no longer have my Robin Courtenay so I can't compare. I think it is a little greener and not as bright. I think it came out too blue in my picture.


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> I carried this beauty today. The chain strap doesn't come with it, it's from the kisslock crossbody


Gorgeous, I love it with the chain strap! That really kicks it up a notch, great thinking!


----------



## Hobbsy

whateve said:


> I moved into my latest acquisition. It's a Rambler's Legacy from 2005. It goes great with my newish link bracelet.


That bag is such a pretty color. I love those links, bracelet is cute.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I moved into my latest acquisition. It's a Rambler's Legacy from 2005. It goes great with my newish link bracelet.


Love this bag and the color is great. Bonus - silver hardware.


----------



## LL777

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous, I love it with the chain strap! That really kicks it up a notch, great thinking!


Thank you. I am surprised that the bag didn't come with one. it really changes the look


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> Thank you. I am surprised that the bag didn't come with one. it really changes the look


It does, love it!


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> Thank you. I am surprised that the bag didn't come with one. it really changes the look


I agee. I wonder if they plan to sell them separately.


----------



## okdot

SEWDimples said:


> I agee. I wonder if they plan to sell them separately.



I was going to comment about that too, I really do think it's time to sell them separately and to give the option of not getting a strap when you buy a bag. There should be various leather dinky straps, all the leather-metal variations in addition to the two metal dinky options. They could even do wider metal + leather straps (wider than the very slightly wider ones on the new crossbody kisslocks). 

This would give more customization. It would also prevent people from wasting money; the metal/leather dinky straps add an extra $100 to the total and some people don't like certain straps at all. I don't think it'd be very difficult to sell them separately - they could even make every bag come with a basic chain or leather strap if they didn't want people to mistakenly buy bags without straps. I also think they'd make more money in the long run.  

The poster who added the crossbody kisslock strap to her satchel really improved the look, but most people probably won't end up having both bags and may not have a dinky with that particular strap either. Perhaps people would pay a bit extra to have a different strap instead? At the moment the only option as far as I know is to get a second bag and borrow the strap which is pretty inefficient.


----------



## eleanors36

MKB0925 said:


> Sullivan hobo in Soapstone..l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803647


Great bag!   I just love the leather on this one!


----------



## eleanors36

whateve said:


> I moved into my latest acquisition. It's a Rambler's Legacy from 2005. It goes great with my newish link bracelet.


Beautiful bag!


----------



## whateve

okdot said:


> I was going to comment about that too, I really do think it's time to sell them separately and to give the option of not getting a strap when you buy a bag. There should be various leather dinky straps, all the leather-metal variations in addition to the two metal dinky options. They could even do wider metal + leather straps (wider than the very slightly wider ones on the new crossbody kisslocks).
> 
> This would give more customization. It would also prevent people from wasting money; the metal/leather dinky straps add an extra $100 to the total and some people don't like certain straps at all. I don't think it'd be very difficult to sell them separately - they could even make every bag come with a basic chain or leather strap if they didn't want people to mistakenly buy bags without straps. I also think they'd make more money in the long run.
> 
> The poster who added the crossbody kisslock strap to her satchel really improved the look, but most people probably won't end up having both bags and may not have a dinky with that particular strap either. Perhaps people would pay a bit extra to have a different strap instead? At the moment the only option as far as I know is to get a second bag and borrow the strap which is pretty inefficient.


Back in the 80s, some bags came with the option to substitute a different strap. Some manufacturers now have a modular approach to buying certain bags; you can customize by choosing which strap you want.


----------



## sb2

whateve said:


> I moved into my latest acquisition. It's a Rambler's Legacy from 2005. It goes great with my newish link bracelet.



I think I remember you saying you have small wrists too.  Does the link bracelet stay on well with the toggle type connector in this style or will it slide off when hand is down or connector slip out of place? I've never had one that has that connector before but love the look.


----------



## whateve

sb2 said:


> I think I remember you saying you have small wrists too.  Does the link bracelet stay on well with the toggle type connector in this style or will it slide off when hand is down or connector slip out of place? I've never had one that has that connector before but love the look.


It stays on well. It isn't very loose at all. I love toggle closures on my bracelets. They are so much easier for me to do than traditional clasps. I can't find these bracelets on Coach.com anymore.


----------



## sb2

whateve said:


> It stays on well. It isn't very loose at all. I love toggle closures on my bracelets. They are so much easier for me to do than traditional clasps. I can't find these bracelets on Coach.com anymore.


Thanks the look of the closure always scared me with smaller wrists. May have to try


----------



## LL777

Pure love


----------



## carterazo

LL777 said:


> Pure love


Oooh, is this the new color? It's gorgeous!


----------



## LL777

carterazo said:


> Oooh, is this the new color? It's gorgeous!


Thank you, it's dark turquoise


----------



## faintlymacabre

LL777 said:


> Pure love


Beautiful! 

Also, that car interior... [emoji173]️


----------



## LL777

faintlymacabre said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Also, that car interior... [emoji173]️


Thank you


----------



## Sarah03

LL777 said:


> Pure love



It looks so much better in your pics than what it looks like in the store! The dark lighting isn't doing it any favors. 
Love it!


----------



## LL777

Sarah03 said:


> It looks so much better in your pics than what it looks like in the store! The dark lighting isn't doing it any favors.
> Love it!


Thank you . I love the color combination.


----------



## MKB0925

LL777 said:


> Pure love



Beautiful color!


----------



## ZSP

LL777 said:


> Pure love



Beautiful bag and ditto your car interior.  Very striking.


----------



## carterazo

Carried this beauty most of the week


The switched to another beauty. (She always gets compliments. [emoji7])


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> Pure love


Oh, I love this color......So much prettier than on website.


----------



## gr8onteej

Took my little vintage trail bag to the ballgame.


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> I love talking the Legacy line  -- it started my mad descent into the world of purses (lol).  I actually love the Legacy Duffle and had around (so embarrassed to admit) 20 at one point.   I have since sold many of them.  I never even imagined owning multiple bags before but stumbled upon TPF where one member had like around twenty five duffles. I started to think it was abnormal to own just one
> 
> What color Rorys do you have if you don't mind my asking?  Or what is your favorite one?



Wow, that IS a lot!!  

The Legacy leather can't be beat -- was there ever a nicer Coach leather?

I still have the Carnelian (converted it to one of my DIY projects), Marine (purplish), Black, and Light Beige (forgot Coach color name); I sold the Coral.  

I know, we learn a lot on TPF, don't we?


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> Wow, that IS a lot!!
> 
> The Legacy leather can't be beat -- was there ever a nicer Coach leather?
> 
> I still have the Carnelian (converted it to one of my DIY projects), Marine (purplish), Black, and Light Beige (forgot Coach color name); I sold the Coral.
> 
> I know, we learn a lot on TPF, don't we?



Great colors you have!  Marine is a favorite color of mine.


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Great colors you have!  Marine is a favorite color of mine.



I've noticed Coach is using the Marine color name for completely unrelated shades now.  Those new lunch pail bags have a Marine color that is like greyish -- they just came out in the FOS, I'm sure you know which one I'm referring to.  Or maybe that's Mineral?  Anyway, I do LOVE the Legacy Marine. 

Speaking of Rory's, what do you think of the Red colorblock with one of the animal prints (maybe zebra)?  I think that's one if the ones that got away, lol...but there's always EBay.

I think it's just hit me -- did you actually say you owned about 20 Legacy Dufffles, at one point?  

EDIT -- sorry, above color was MIDNIGHT --  not Marine or Mineral!


----------



## Galaxygrrl

carterazo said:


> Carried this beauty most of the week
> View attachment 3805866
> 
> The switched to another beauty. (She always gets compliments. [emoji7])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805868



Wow, beautiful, beautiful bags.  Two of my favorites.


----------



## coach943

K.E.W. said:


> I think it's just hit me -- did you actually say you owned about 20 Legacy Dufffles, at one point?



Wait, is 20 excessive?  I probably have 10, plus a black studded duffle, plus two of the east-west duffles, and the Bohemian large duffle.  I don't think 20 is problematic, AT ALL!


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> I've noticed Coach is using the Marine color name for completely unrelated shades now.  Those new lunch pail bags have a Marine color that is like greyish -- they just came out in the FOS, I'm sure you know which one I'm referring to.  Or maybe that's Mineral?  Anyway, I do LOVE the Legacy Marine.
> 
> Speaking of Rory's, what do you think of the Red colorblock with one of the animal prints (maybe zebra)?  I think that's one if the ones that got away, lol...but there's always EBay.
> 
> I think it's just hit me -- did you actually say you owned about 20 Legacy Dufffles, at one point?
> 
> EDIT -- sorry, above color was MIDNIGHT --  not Marine or Mineral!



All of those lunch pail bags are so pretty -- but too small for day to day for me.  I think I have seen the red ocelot (zebra print) in the Duffle style -- nice looking but may be hard to match with one's wardrobe (at least mine anyways). Is that the one you are interested in adding?  Yep, had about 20 (can't remember exactly, could have been 18).  All because I was chasing that one color (mint) I couldn't find until much later so I kept buying other colors (as substitutes, lol) along the way in my search.   Now, I tell myself no more than 3-4 per style (going forward)


----------



## K.E.W.

coach943 said:


> Wait, is 20 excessive?  I probably have 10, plus a black studded duffle, plus two of the east-west duffles, and the Bohemian large duffle.  I don't think 20 is problematic, AT ALL!




Haha, I never said 'problematic'....and I see your point...I guess I was picturing 20 of exactly ONE specific bag and couldn't imagine that 20 even EXIST of the same bag -- but since we're talking the Duffle, it's probably closer to 100 different varieties, between the colors and even sizes -- SILLY ME!


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> All of those lunch pail bags are so pretty -- but too small for day to day for me.  I think I have seen the red ocelot (zebra print) in the Duffle style -- nice looking but may be hard to match with one's wardrobe (at least mine anyways). Is that the one you are interested in adding?  Yep, had about 20 (can't remember exactly, could have been 18).  All because I was chasing that one color (mint) I couldn't find until much later so I kept buying other colors (as substitutes, lol) along the way in my search.   Now, I tell myself no more than 3-4 per style (going forward)



Yes, it was the red ocelot, but in the Large Rory (I think it came in the smaller Rory too).  It would be a bit hard to match, but I'd wear it with all solid color clothes (which is 90% of my wardrobe).

So we're you chasing the Mint Duffle specifically, which led to getting all the others as substitutes?  I didn't know the Duffle even came in Mint.  I do have a Mint Courtenay -- another gorgeous Legacy leather!

Yes, those Lunch Pail bags are FP Gorgeous, imho, but like many others on here agree, they're not too practical.  I was ready to pull the trigger on the Midnight color (which I mistakenly called Marine and then Mineral, above), but I finally let my common sense take over and convince me that I'd never use it....ironically, that color is now sold out on FOS.


----------



## coach943

Iamminda said:


> All of those lunch pail bags are so pretty -- but too small for day to day for me.  I think I have seen the red ocelot (zebra print) in the Duffle style -- nice looking but may be hard to match with one's wardrobe (at least mine anyways). Is that the one you are interested in adding?  Yep, had about 20 (can't remember exactly, could have been 18).  All because I was chasing that one color (mint) I couldn't find until much later so I kept buying other colors (as substitutes, lol) along the way in my search.   Now, I tell myself no more than 3-4 per style (going forward)


I still have my mint Candace.  I love that color!  I have made myself the same promise regarding multiples.  Now I try hard not to have too many duplicates of one style or one color.


----------



## Hobbsy

gr8onteej said:


> Took my little vintage trail bag to the ballgame.
> View attachment 3806005


Cute!!


----------



## K.E.W.

LL777 said:


> Thank you, it's dark turquoise



Stunning color!  ENJOY!


----------



## LL777

K.E.W. said:


> Stunning color!  ENJOY!


Thanks


----------



## AntRay23

Spring 2015 colorblock Python Saddle Bag!


----------



## RayKay

This is a blurry action shot from last night! Saddle 23 (Butterscotch) and I took Kitty moth hunting. Saddle 23 was happy to pose; Kitty did not want to break from the moth she was tracking to look at the phone! I am getting a lot more use out of this small bag now that I put her on cat-walking duty;
it can hold my phone, keys, lip balm, gum and keep my hands free for the leash, and maybe a hard cider, which makes following Kitty around my cul de more fun lol. My cat likes to go out for an hour or so at dusk so I like having my supplies handy, and the bag is so light and soft.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Kisslock out on her maiden voyage!


----------



## MooMooVT

faintlymacabre said:


> Kisslock out on her maiden voyage!


Jealous! Enjoy


----------



## Hobbsy

RayKay said:


> This is a blurry action shot from last night! Saddle 23 (Butterscotch) and I took Kitty moth hunting. Saddle 23 was happy to pose; Kitty did not want to break from the moth she was tracking to look at the phone! I am getting a lot more use out of this small bag now that I put her on cat-walking duty;
> it can hold my phone, keys, lip balm, gum and keep my hands free for the leash, and maybe a hard cider, which makes following Kitty around my cul de more fun lol. My cat likes to go out for an hour or so at dusk so I like having my supplies handy, and the bag is so light and soft.
> 
> View attachment 3807127


I love that you take your kitty moth hunting!


----------



## tlo

faintlymacabre said:


> Kisslock out on her maiden voyage!



Congratulations!  It's so pretty!!


----------



## fabfashionisto

My day to day Suede Rogue, She is so soft after all this love!


----------



## okdot

fabfashionisto said:


> My day to day Suede Rogue, She is so soft after all this love!
> 
> View attachment 3808028



I see the cactus fob has invaded every bag now  I like it


----------



## faintlymacabre

fabfashionisto said:


> My day to day Suede Rogue, She is so soft after all this love!
> 
> View attachment 3808028



This is sooooo beautiful.  I wish I could handle having a full suede bag!


----------



## fabfashionisto

faintlymacabre said:


> This is sooooo beautiful.  I wish I could handle having a full suede bag!


I actually bought this one second hand off the bay for a great price so I just don't worry about it. Someone else had to deal with the paranoia of breaking it in  I can tell she has been well loved but still in great condition but I don't have to worry about it as much. I did brush the bag and use the stain remover/refresher and I did get spray (the nordstrom brand)  but haven't given it a go yet.


----------



## okdot

fabfashionisto said:


> I actually bought this one second hand off the bay for a great price so I just don't worry about it. Someone else had to deal with the paranoia of breaking it in  I can tell she has been well loved but still in great condition but I don't have to worry about it as much. I did brush the bag and use the stain remover/refresher and I did get spray (the nordstrom brand)  but haven't given it a go yet.



Did you end up keeping / getting a replacement for your fringe suede bag that had some issues rubbing off? Suede just makes me nervous. I'm so meticulous about taking care of suede shoes and jackets but the idea of taking care of a whole suede bag makes me freak out. It's definitely nice that you didn't know to break this one in and can just enjoy it


----------



## fabfashionisto

okdot said:


> Did you end up keeping / getting a replacement for your fringe suede bag that had some issues rubbing off? Suede just makes me nervous. I'm so meticulous about taking care of suede shoes and jackets but the idea of taking care of a whole suede bag makes me freak out. It's definitely nice that you didn't know to break this one in and can just enjoy it



Ugh I just returned it...it was a big hassle because the SA ordered me the wrong color then returned it over the phone to a gift card to order me the oak one. I had to jump through a bunch of hoops to get my money back. It was a beautiful bag but it doesn't feel like the normal suede one its much softer. The suede on the grey one is pretty solid also the bottom is leather as opposed to the fringe bag (suede bottom) after all it just wasn't the one for me style wise or I would have kept it. I was struggling to pick outfits to go with it and felt like I was just going to keep it in the dust bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

Miss Melon was cruising with me today.


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Miss Melon was cruising with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808324



Wow! Melon is gorgeous!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Wow! Melon is gorgeous!


I bought this never having seen melon irl. I thought the color was cute on the website and then I got this bag, and the color is prettier than I even thought it was going to be.


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> I bought this never having seen melon irl. I thought the color was cute on the website and then I got this bag, and the color is prettier than I even thought it was going to be.



It is dreamy!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Hobbsy said:


> Miss Melon was cruising with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808324


This bag is so gorgeous. I love it with the chain too. I told my store manager to ask Coach to sell the chains too.


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> This bag is so gorgeous. I love it with the chain too. I told my store manager to ask Coach to sell the chains too.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that. What bag was your chain from that you used?


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> This bag is so gorgeous. I love it with the chain too. I told my store manager to ask Coach to sell the chains too.


Oh wait, that was LL777 and she used the strap from her kisslock crossbody. Am I going to have to buy that bag too so I get the chain?! [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## fabfashionisto

Hobbsy said:


> Miss Melon was cruising with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808324


WOW she looks good what a stunning piece!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Hobbsy said:


> Miss Melon was cruising with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808324



This is so dreamy [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

Hobbsy said:


> Oh wait, that was LL777 and she used the strap from her kisslock crossbody. Am I going to have to buy that bag too so I get the chain?! [emoji6][emoji6]


Yes! I think I'm planning to do the same unless Coach listen to my suggestion.


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> Yes! I think I'm planning to do the same unless Coach listen to my suggestion. [emoji2]


Or, how about one of the teeny, tiny Splenda holders?


----------



## Hobbsy

Purse FanGirl said:


> This is so dreamy [emoji7]


Lol....i did say that once, didn't i?


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> It is dreamy!!


Haha, I seemed to have said that once, didn't i?


----------



## Hobbsy

Do the chains look the same width?


----------



## carterazo

I cheated over the weekend, but I  switched back to Coach today. [emoji56]


----------



## Hobbsy

fabfashionisto said:


> WOW she looks good what a stunning piece!


Thank you fabfashionisto! I think she's pretty.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Hobbsy said:


> Do the chains look the same width?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808485
> View attachment 3808486


They look the same to me.


----------



## Hobbsy

Suzanne B. said:


> They look the same to me.


Cool, they did to me too.


----------



## SEWDimples

Hobbsy said:


> Or, how about one of the teeny, tiny Splenda holders?


It is not the same length.


----------



## SEWDimples

Suzanne B. said:


> They look the same to me.


The kisslock strap looks wider.


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Haha, I seemed to have said that once, didn't i?



Maybe! But it's the truth. [emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> The kisslock strap looks wider.


Splenda holder chain is shorter, but still long enough for me. I think the width is ok for me too. I'll have to think on this. I'm not going to buy the crossbody just because I want the chain. I think the bag is adorable, but I know I wouldn't use it because of its size.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you fabfashionisto! I think she's pretty.




But...is she dreamy??


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Splenda holder chain is shorter, but still long enough for me. I think the width is ok for me too. I'll have to think on this. I'm not going to buy the crossbody just because I want the chain. I think the bag is adorable, but I know I wouldn't use it because of its size.




You know that red kisslock Crossbody has one of the prints on the other side, don't you?  I believe either the horses or maybe the cars?


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> But...is she dreamy??


Absoflippinglutely!!!


----------



## whateve

Last white bag before Labor Day! This is the only clutch that is big enough for me.


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> Last white bag before Labor Day! This is the only clutch that is big enough for me.



Is that charm a Dalmatian?  Goes great with your clutch!


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> Is that charm a Dalmatian?  Goes great with your clutch!


Yep! It's a Juicy Couture charm. Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Last white bag before Labor Day! This is the only clutch that is big enough for me.


I love this one. So elegant!  This beauty is not too white (looks silverish really) so you can probably carry it again after this weekend.


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> I love this one. So elegant!  This beauty is not too white (looks silverish really) so you can probably carry it again after this weekend.


I agree!


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> Miss Melon was cruising with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808324


What a beautiful bag! 


SEWDimples said:


> Yes! I think I'm planning to do the same unless Coach listen to my suggestion. [emoji2]


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Carried this beauty most of the week
> View attachment 3805866
> 
> The switched to another beauty. (She always gets compliments. [emoji7])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805868


Love this rogue!


----------



## eleanors36

LL777 said:


> Pure love


So pretty!


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> All of those lunch pail bags are so pretty -- but too small for day to day for me.  I think I have seen the red ocelot (zebra print) in the Duffle style -- nice looking but may be hard to match with one's wardrobe (at least mine anyways). Is that the one you are interested in adding?  Yep, had about 20 (can't remember exactly, could have been 18).  All because I was chasing that one color (mint) I couldn't find until much later so I kept buying other colors (as substitutes, lol) along the way in my search.   Now, I tell myself no more than 3-4 per style (going forward)


You mean I'm not supposed to have more than 3 Edies or Rogues?[emoji6] I 'm in trouble! [emoji50]


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> What a beautiful bag!


Thanks Eleanors!


----------



## carterazo

I cheated today on the outside  (MM) But the inside was all Coach. [emoji56]


----------



## AntRay23

Sometimes I forget to give some love to other beautiful bags that I own! Today, I pulled out my Wild Beast Mercer tote with Buster Le Fauve! I couldn't have one without the other. 

Happy Wednesday! Xxxxx


----------



## Chiichan

I brought my new bandit out today for its first trip to work.


----------



## carterazo

Chiichan said:


> I brought my new bandit out today for its first trip to work.
> 
> View attachment 3809566


The lining is so pretty and yummy!


----------



## Chiichan

carterazo said:


> The lining is so pretty and yummy!



Thank you!


----------



## Raech

Chiichan said:


> I brought my new bandit out today for its first trip to work.
> 
> View attachment 3809566


Is it a flowered or solid bandit in this hobo? Ok that sounds gross


----------



## AntRay23

Raech said:


> Is it a flowered or solid bandit in this hobo? Ok that sounds gross


It's the new bandit hobo with tea rose tooling on the sides of the pouch!


----------



## Raech

AntRay23 said:


> It's the new bandit hobo with tea rose tooling on the sides of the pouch!


Love. This one isn't on the website is it? My friend was drooling


----------



## Raech

Raech said:


> Love. This one isn't on the website is it? My friend was drooling


http://www.coach.com/coach-bandit-h...ea-rose/21588.html?dwvar_color=BPBLK&index=11

Found it. Man I can't. I love it as much as my friend. I just ordered a blue steel rogue 36 today.


----------



## eleanors36

Chiichan said:


> I brought my new bandit out today for its first trip to work.
> 
> View attachment 3809566


I really like the tooled flowers on this!


----------



## Chiichan

Raech said:


> Is it a flowered or solid bandit in this hobo? Ok that sounds gross



Lol to be fair.... when trying to explain the merits of this bag... it always sounds a little dirty haha. And yes it the flowered one. [emoji23]


----------



## Raech

Chiichan said:


> Lol to be fair.... when trying to explain the merits of this bag... it always sounds a little dirty haha. And yes it the flowered one. [emoji23]


Glad to see no flower print on bandit though. Just the tooled tearoses


----------



## Chiichan

eleanors36 said:


> I really like the tooled flowers on this!



I love it! I didn't notice that a few of the smaller flowers had sparkles on the edging. They are so pretty. 



Raech said:


> http://www.coach.com/coach-bandit-h...ea-rose/21588.html?dwvar_color=BPBLK&index=11
> 
> Found it. Man I can't. I love it as much as my friend. I just ordered a blue steel rogue 36 today.



Yay! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Chiichan

Raech said:


> Glad to see no flower print on bandit though. Just the tooled tearoses



Yeah... that really prevented me from getting he plain black bandit. Plus I have a black rogue and I don't need to have two black and yellow bags haha


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Purple Rogue 17. 




I'm surprised how much fit. IPhone 7 Plus, sunnies, lip gloss, Kleenex, earbuds, small card holder, and my retainer case. There is still room for my Splenda holder. Missed opportunity to carry it.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Purse FanGirl said:


> Purple Rogue 17.
> 
> View attachment 3813745
> 
> 
> I'm surprised how much fit. IPhone 7 Plus, sunnies, lip gloss, Kleenex, earbuds, small card holder, and my retainer case. There is still room for my Splenda holder. Missed opportunity to carry it.


I love this bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Purse FanGirl said:


> Purple Rogue 17.
> 
> View attachment 3813745
> 
> 
> I'm surprised how much fit. IPhone 7 Plus, sunnies, lip gloss, Kleenex, earbuds, small card holder, and my retainer case. There is still room for my Splenda holder. Missed opportunity to carry it.



Love the color and cherries go perfectly!


----------



## Molly0

Vintage Red.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Purse FanGirl said:


> Purple Rogue 17.
> 
> View attachment 3813745
> 
> 
> I'm surprised how much fit. IPhone 7 Plus, sunnies, lip gloss, Kleenex, earbuds, small card holder, and my retainer case. There is still room for my Splenda holder. Missed opportunity to carry it.


I like the way you altered the charm and put it on a ball chain.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Suzanne B. said:


> I like the way you altered the charm and put it on a ball chain.



Thanks but I can't take credit. That's the way it came. It was from the Runway grouping. That group came with it already fastened on the bag [emoji7]


----------



## Raech

Purse FanGirl said:


> Thanks but I can't take credit. That's the way it came. It was from the Runway grouping. That group came with it already fastened on the bag [emoji7]


Yes I was going to say, isn't that how the 17 runway exclusive comes? Bingo. Ty


----------



## Suzanne B.

Purse FanGirl said:


> Thanks but I can't take credit. That's the way it came. It was from the Runway grouping. That group came with it already fastened on the bag [emoji7]


Oh, I didn't realize that's how the ones attached to the 17 came. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## whateve

Near vintage Gramercy small satchel. It has suede lining.


----------



## Raech

Suzanne B. said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that's how the ones attached to the 17 came. Learn something new everyday.


I think it's because the bag is so short. But I had seen the runway still hand holding up bag from bottom and recognized the color & cherries as a package deal on this bitty guy.


----------



## Raech

whateve said:


> Near vintage Gramercy small satchel. It has suede lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814162


Gorgeous. I love how you dressed it too.


----------



## SEWDimples

Purse FanGirl said:


> Purple Rogue 17.
> 
> View attachment 3813745
> 
> 
> I'm surprised how much fit. IPhone 7 Plus, sunnies, lip gloss, Kleenex, earbuds, small card holder, and my retainer case. There is still room for my Splenda holder. Missed opportunity to carry it.


Really cute.  Love the color.



Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3813874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Red.


Beautiful red bag.



whateve said:


> Near vintage Gramercy small satchel. It has suede lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814162


I really like this line. I have one or two pieces.


----------



## Scully Piper

Sorry for the late post...from yesterday


----------



## MKB0925

Margot..


----------



## eleanors36

whateve said:


> Near vintage Gramercy small satchel. It has suede lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814162


So pretty!  I have that dragonfly fob.  It's one of my favorites.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Hobbsy said:


> Miss Melon was cruising with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808324


I love all of your handbags!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

eleanors36 said:


> So pretty!  I have that dragonfly fob.  It's one of my favorites.


Mine too!


----------



## whateve

eleanors36 said:


> So pretty!  I have that dragonfly fob.  It's one of my favorites.





SEWDimples said:


> Mine too!


Thank you! I was late getting the fob and was surprised at how much I liked it IRL. It is really beautiful.


----------



## Hobbsy

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I love all of your handbags!!! [emoji813]


How sweet of you to say.  Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

Scully Piper said:


> Sorry for the late post...from yesterday
> View attachment 3814453


Love it. I wore my Mickey Patches crossbody in the same color on Saturday.


----------



## Scully Piper

SEWDimples said:


> Love it. I wore my Mickey Patches crossbody in the same color on Saturday.


Great minds think alike [emoji1]


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Market Tote


----------



## inwe

im loving this clutch. switches from wallet to bag in an instant.


----------



## katev

Yesterday I had the day off and took the train into the city for lunch and a show (we saw Hamilton in Chicago and it was fabulous!)

I really debated my handbag choice but finally decided on an old favorite. I wanted a small, lightweight, practical bag that would hold a lot - so of course I picked my Groovy 13833 SBK BK! Here she is on the way into the city.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Carrying this guy today (Horse & Duck Kisslock Satchel); here's what I have inside (along with details for anyone wondering). 

-Ray Ban Oversized Clubmasters
-Both card cases (Spaceship & Keith Haring) by Coach
-Pocketbac and lotion from Bath & Body Works
-My keys (Yellow Peace Sign charm from Coach)
-EOS lip balm
-iPod earbuds
-iPhone 6+ with case from Kate Spade

And there's still some space left!


----------



## houseof999

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3817854
> 
> 
> Carrying this guy today (Horse & Duck Kisslock Satchel); here's what I have inside (along with details for anyone wondering).
> 
> -Ray Ban Oversized Clubmasters
> -Both card cases (Spaceship & Keith Haring) by Coach
> -Pocketbac and lotion from Bath & Body Works
> -My keys (Yellow Peace Sign charm from Coach)
> -EOS lip balm
> -iPod earbuds
> -iPhone 6+ with case from Kate Spade
> 
> And there's still some space left!


Hmm I'm reconsidering whether this bag is too small. Thanks for sharing. BTW, what outfit are you wearing with this bag? All solid colors?


----------



## Laurie Lou

houseof999 said:


> Hmm I'm reconsidering whether this bag is too small. Thanks for sharing. BTW, what outfit are you wearing with this bag? All solid colors?



No Problem!

While I'm not one to match bags to outfits, most of my wardrobe is pretty dark & solid lol. Lots of blacks, navy and grey; with the occasional dark orange or yellow and not a lot of prints outside of black polka dots. We're entering autumn where I am so this bag will go with like 95% of my wardrobe. But like I said I don't care about matching stuff, I'm pretty eclectic when it comes to things, so even if it didn't match a lot of my stuff, I probably would have gotten it anyway!


----------



## Molly0

I'm having fun carrying my lastest Thrift find today.  It's so unlike anything I would normally choose, so It's really fun! . . . and my old astrology charm fits perfectly. Definitely worth every penny of the $7.99 that I paid for it!


----------



## Iamminda

Duffle Friday for me!   This Marine Duffle may be my only purple Coach bag ever -- can't seem to find any that works for me (don't think the new purple saddle bag or purple bandit can work for me ).


----------



## Suzanne B.

A couple of people were wanting the brass looking Rexy & carriage bag charm.....nma...http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-1...819625?hash=item283f2101e9:g:TfkAAOSwTUVZs0rw


----------



## carterazo

Earlier in the week.


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> Earlier in the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819435


I have enough red bags. I have enough red bags. I do not need another..  oh but it's so pretty! [emoji7] I must get a red rogue!


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> I have enough red bags. I have enough red bags. I do not need another..  oh but it's so pretty! [emoji7] I must get a red rogue!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


It's a very good thing I don't have any extra cash.


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> It's a very good thing I don't have any extra cash.


Well... this one is worth saving some $ for... [emoji72]


----------



## faintlymacabre

carterazo said:


> Earlier in the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819435


Every time I see this bag, I'm tempted. Just so beautiful!!


----------



## carterazo

faintlymacabre said:


> Every time I see this bag, I'm tempted. Just so beautiful!!


It's worth it.  [emoji56]


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> I have enough red bags. I have enough red bags. I do not need another..  oh but it's so pretty! [emoji7] I must get a red rogue!


Keep your eye open. This was in the Final Call before this last round that was taken off the website Auguat 31st. So it could possibly go on sale or be eligible for a discount at the next PCE.


----------



## Raech

Satcheldoll said:


> Keep your eye open. This was in the Final Call before this last round that was taken off the website Auguat 31st. So it could possibly go on sale or be eligible for a discount at the next PCE.


Was it a 31 or a 25 on final call?


----------



## Satcheldoll

Raech said:


> Was it a 31 or a 25 on final call?


Both sizes.


----------



## Raech

Satcheldoll said:


> Both sizes.


Uh oh.


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Duffle Friday for me!   This Marine Duffle may be my only purple Coach bag ever -- can't seem to find any that works for me (don't think the new purple saddle bag or purple bandit can work for me ).


So pretty! I always love seeing your duffle collection.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Earlier in the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819435


If I get another rogue, it will definitely be this red one.  Love, love it!


----------



## Raech

eleanors36 said:


> If I get another rogue, it will definitely be this red one.  Love, love it!


Dang. I just found and bought a new to me NWT 31 size in Oxblood. Should arrive next week. Why would I be drooling over it in red too? Wonder if this would be a PCE (I got more of a discount than PCE. 37% and no tax nor shipping. $500 flat). Or if red 31 wouldbe SAS. How low could it go then? 

And if I recall there were several exotic/snake handle Rogues in Final Call too. Trying to resist those as I'm not sure how durable those handles are.


----------



## eleanors36

Raech said:


> Dang. I just found and bought a new to me NWT 31 size in Oxblood. Should arrive next week. Why would I be drooling over it in red too? Wonder if this would be a PCE (I got more of a discount than PCE. 37% and no tax nor shipping. $500 flat). Or if red 31 wouldbe SAS. How low could it go then?
> 
> And if I recall there were several exotic/snake handle Rogues in Final Call too. Trying to resist those as I'm not sure how durable those handles are.


I have a 36 in Oxblood.  I like Oxblood, but I really love the red although I don't regret buying the 36. I've never purchased a Rogue with exotic handles because I really don't use the handles.  So paying extra for exotic handles never made much sense to me.  Now that's just me, and I know lots of people love the exotic leathers. 
If I were going to sell any of my Rogues, I'd sell the 36.


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> So pretty! I always love seeing your duffle collection.


Thanks E -- this is my favorite Duffle.


----------



## gr8onteej

At the county fire parade


----------



## AntRay23

Hurricane prep here in Floridia! Of course all of my babes had to come with me.


----------



## MooMooVT

AntRay23 said:


> View attachment 3820143
> 
> 
> Hurricane prep here in Floridia! Of course all of my babes had to come with me.


Stay safe! (and get those bags to high ground! )


----------



## Raech

AntRay23 said:


> View attachment 3820143
> 
> 
> Hurricane prep here in Floridia! Of course all of my babes had to come with me.


Omg you have Saturn


----------



## AntRay23

Raech said:


> Omg you have Saturn


I sure do! A good friend of mine bought it and thought it was too large for her bags, so I took it off of her hands. ☺️


----------



## Raech

AntRay23 said:


> I sure do! A good friend of mine bought it and thought it was too large for her bags, so I took it off of her hands. [emoji5]️


Wise move. I laughed pretty hard in the bandit video when it is hanging from the car rear view mirror. I think this bag charm is gorgeous.


----------



## Suzanne B.

AntRay23 said:


> View attachment 3820143
> 
> 
> Hurricane prep here in Floridia! Of course all of my babes had to come with me.


Glad to see that I'm not the only one who includes all my Coach stuff  when evacuating....which is considerable when you count all of keychains and charms!  

Stay safe....this includes all of you in Irma's path.


----------



## Magnolia9

whateve said:


> Near vintage Gramercy small satchel. It has suede lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814162


I love your bag charm!


----------



## LL777

AntRay23 said:


> View attachment 3820143
> 
> 
> Hurricane prep here in Floridia! Of course all of my babes had to come with me.


 I went through this two weeks ago when Harvey was on its way to Texas. I stuffed my bigger bags with smaller ones. I'm sorry I have to go through this


----------



## AntRay23

Raech said:


> Wise move. I laughed pretty hard in the bandit video when it is hanging from the car rear view mirror. I think this bag charm is gorgeous.


I tried so hard to do the same thing after seeing that!


----------



## AntRay23

LL777 said:


> I went through this two weeks ago when Harvey was on its way to Texas. I stuffed my bigger bags with smaller ones. I'm sorry I have to go through this


Glad you're safe!


----------



## Raech

AntRay23 said:


> Glad you're safe!


I'm so glad you are safe speaking of you wishing that of others. Wondering what state of things Tampa will be in.


----------



## AntRay23

Raech said:


> I'm so glad you are safe speaking of you wishing that of others. Wondering what state of things Tampa will be in.


I know it will all go smoothly in FLORIDA! I have faith and am confident. Be safe everyone that is in the path of Irma! She isn't one to be messed with!! *I think and hope that she can be smooth talked though!!*


----------



## BeachBagGal

AntRay23 said:


> View attachment 3820143
> 
> 
> Hurricane prep here in Floridia! Of course all of my babes had to come with me.



Stay safe!!


----------



## LL777

Carried my tea rose rogue today


----------



## Galaxygrrl

LL777 said:


> Carried my tea rose rogue today



Love, love, love this bag.  Enjoy it.  So pretty


----------



## Sarah03

AntRay23 said:


> View attachment 3820143
> 
> 
> Hurricane prep here in Floridia! Of course all of my babes had to come with me.



Good idea [emoji6]
Stay safe out there! Keep us updated.


----------



## Raech

Blue Candace


----------



## paculina

I intended to use my Gramercy satchel this weekend, but after one day, I think she's probably on her way to the chopping block.


----------



## Raech

paculina said:


> I intended to use my Gramercy satchel this weekend, but after one day, I think she's probably on her way to the chopping block.
> 
> View attachment 3820474


That is a bag I'd have to see in person to know what it looks like. I saw a print Coach in autumn tones at Nordstrom Rack I did not care for (plastic look). Such a shame. These colors are great. What is your reason to maybe chop?


----------



## Raech

Sorry by print I meant embossed


----------



## paculina

Raech said:


> That is a bag I'd have to see in person to know what it looks like. I saw a print Coach in autumn tones at Nordstrom Rack I did not care for (plastic look). Such a shame. These colors are great. What is your reason to maybe chop?



I love the color and the python print, but knowing what I know now, if I had inspected the bag more carefully before I bought it, I might have passed. I don't like the closure setup. The top inch or so of the center panel is hard, and the turnlocks on each side connect to that, as does the handle. It's too big. It doesn't crossbody, although the shoulder strap is a nice length. It's not all bad, I could use it, but this weekend I'm using it as part of a never wear exercise and after this, I just probably wouldn't reach for it voluntarily.


----------



## Raech

Colors are pretty. Such a shame. But I know what you mean. My bags should crossbody. And they have to be practical for how I want to use them.


----------



## LL777

Love this shade of blue


----------



## tlo

LL777 said:


> Love this shade of blue



That is one gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## LL777

tlo said:


> That is one gorgeous bag!!!!


thank you


----------



## Sarah03

LL777 said:


> Love this shade of blue



Beautiful!


----------



## Raech

LL777 said:


> Love this shade of blue


Gorgeous. Is it cornflower? Was this a make your own?


----------



## LL777

Raech said:


> Gorgeous. Is it cornflower? Was this a make your own?


Yes, it's made to order and the main color is cornflower and the handles are dark denim


----------



## eleanors36

LL777 said:


> Love this shade of blue


So pretty!


----------



## LL777

eleanors36 said:


> So pretty!


Thank you


----------



## carterazo

LL777 said:


> Love this shade of blue


So pretty!


----------



## Scully Piper

Late post from the other day...an oldie but definitely near & dear to my heart...Signature Madeline


----------



## Raech

LL777 said:


> Yes, it's made to order and the main color is cornflower and the handles are dark denim


Sorry I always forget the name "Made To Order".


----------



## holiday123

AntRay23 said:


> View attachment 3820143
> 
> 
> Hurricane prep here in Floridia! Of course all of my babes had to come with me.


Omg I did the same thing!   I packed them all safely in plastic totes and then put those huge plastic coach shopping bags over the totes.  Irma isn't getting my collection!


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Omg I did the same thing!   I packed them all safely in plastic totes and then put those huge plastic coach shopping bags over the totes.  Irma isn't getting my collection!


Did you put any info on who they belong to just in case?


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Did you put any info on who they belong to just in case?


No I guess I could in case the roof rips off or something.  They are currently on the 2nd floor of my house. I moved them from the "purse room" to the hallway because there are no windows in the hallway.  I could probably bring them downstairs into our "safe room," but my husband would for sure think I lost my mind.  I did a video of everything though just in case.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> No I guess I could in case the roof rips off or something.  They are currently on the 2nd floor of my house. I moved them from the "purse room" to the hallway because there are no windows in the hallway.  I could probably bring them downstairs into our "safe room," but my husband would for sure think I lost my mind.  I did a video of everything though just in case.


Few years back I had an insurance inspector tell me once to document my valuables and their values. We live in the Midwest. I haven't done it yet. Lol!


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Few years back I had an insurance inspector tell me once to document my valuables and their values. We live in the Midwest. I haven't done it yet. Lol!


lol I know.  I always hear that and hadn't done it until Irma.  It sounded like she could hit us pretty good here, so I did a cell phone video.  It was pretty quick and I did a different recording for each room so I could get it to the cloud easier.  I don't know too much about the tech stuff, but my videos always seemed too big to upload.


----------



## Suzanne B.

holiday123 said:


> Omg I did the same thing!   I packed them all safely in plastic totes and then put those huge plastic coach shopping bags over the totes.  Irma isn't getting my collection!


Plastic totes with tight fitting lids work the best. Then for added security, use a good tape and seal the lid to the box. My daughter had a couple of totes that she had stuff in (with no lids) and they floated and luckily didn't tip over or get splashed in.   Anything sealed in ziplock brand bags didn't leak. The press together to seal bags, not the zippered ones. All other brands leaked.


----------



## Molly0

May all in the path of Irma stay safe!
(and all the bags as well!)
Vintage again for me today.


----------



## Raech

Molly0 said:


> May all in the path of Irma stay safe!
> (and all the bags as well!)
> Vintage again for me today.
> View attachment 3820918


Oooo what scarf is that tired to this beauty?


----------



## Raech

Tied. Omg auto correct


----------



## Molly0

Raech said:


> Oooo what scarf is that tired to this beauty?


It's the Hermes "Tours de Cles" twilly.
Are you tired? poor dear!


----------



## Raech

Molly0 said:


> It's the Hermes "Tours de Cles" twilly.
> Are you tired? poor dear!


Giggle. Auto correct likes to make me the fool. Hermes, I thought so. Great taste, excellent twilly.


----------



## Molly0

Raech said:


> Giggle. Auto correct likes to make me the fool. Hermes, I thought so. Great taste, excellent twilly.


Thanks. Auto correct gets us all!


----------



## Chiichan

Brought my Rogue for some air. It's finally getting that yummy slouch. It was really stiff when I first got it.


----------



## Raech

Chiichan said:


> Brought my Rogue for some air. It's finally getting that yummy slouch. It was really stiff when I first got it.
> 
> View attachment 3821288


I swear this Felix Rogue is so darn cute!


----------



## RayKay

Have been carrying my Rogue Satchel since Friday.


----------



## Chihua5

My Melon Rogue working hard on a sunny Monday!


----------



## Raech

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3821384
> 
> 
> My Melon Rogue working hard on a sunny Monday!


I just keep drooling  over melon. I played it safe and am waiting for oxblood to arrive. Sigh. Sometimes being overly cautious is annoying. Enjoy this beautiful Rogue.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3821384
> 
> 
> My Melon Rogue working hard on a sunny Monday!



I love your additions to it!  Subtle and tasteful, but impactful.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Hope no one gets sick of seeing Rogues! lol Anyone interested in an OOTD thread? I saw an old Mod Shots one but it hasn't been active since last year...


----------



## Raech

JVSXOXO said:


> Hope no one gets sick of seeing Rogues! lol Anyone interested in an OOTD thread? I saw an old Mod Shots one but it hasn't been active since last year...


OOTD?


----------



## JVSXOXO

Raech said:


> OOTD?



Outfit of the Day


----------



## Hobbsy

JVSXOXO said:


> Hope no one gets sick of seeing Rogues! lol Anyone interested in an OOTD thread? I saw an old Mod Shots one but it hasn't been active since last year...


Super cute, the bag, you and the outfit!


----------



## Dmurphy1

JVSXOXO said:


> Hope no one gets sick of seeing Rogues! lol Anyone interested in an OOTD thread? I saw an old Mod Shots one but it hasn't been active since last year...


Gorgeous, head to toe !!


----------



## Raech

JVSXOXO said:


> Outfit of the Day [emoji2]


Lol my ex work wife (we joke if you have a closest work friend they are your spouse. I'm in a different location than her now, hence ex) is the only one kind enough to take OOTD pics for me. Alas we work in different offices for the same company now. So sad. Your outfit is super cute.


----------



## Suzanne B.

JVSXOXO said:


> Hope no one gets sick of seeing Rogues! lol Anyone interested in an OOTD thread? I saw an old Mod Shots one but it hasn't been active since last year...


Yea, what Hobbsy said!


----------



## Winterfell5

JVSXOXO said:


> Hope no one gets sick of seeing Rogues! lol Anyone interested in an OOTD thread? I saw an old Mod Shots one but it hasn't been active since last year...


This is a wonderful picture!  Both you and your Rogue look great!  Nice background too!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Hobbsy said:


> Super cute, the bag, you and the outfit!


You're too kind! Thank you


----------



## JVSXOXO

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous, head to toe !!





Raech said:


> Lol my ex work wife (we joke if you have a closest work friend they are your spouse. I'm in a different location than her now, hence ex) is the only one kind enough to take OOTD pics for me. Alas we work in different offices for the same company now. So sad. Your outfit is super cute.



I used to have a work husband at my last job! He had a pretty big crush on my real husband, but we all got along lol My lovely office assistant snapped this shot for me! I told her I want to get into fashion blogging to feed my creative side, since my 9-5 doesn't always do that.



Suzanne B. said:


> Yea, what Hobbsy said!





Winterfell5 said:


> This is a wonderful picture!  Both you and your Rogue look great!  Nice background too!!



You all are incredibly sweet, thank you! I work on a college campus and just had to get out and enjoy the sunshine on my lunch break.


----------



## holiday123

Chiichan said:


> Brought my Rogue for some air. It's finally getting that yummy slouch. It was really stiff when I first got it.
> 
> View attachment 3821288


I have the same hang tag, so cute!


----------



## finer_woman

JVSXOXO said:


> Hope no one gets sick of seeing Rogues! lol Anyone interested in an OOTD thread? I saw an old Mod Shots one but it hasn't been active since last year...



I think there is an Ootd thread, let me see if I can find it

Nvm I see you found it


----------



## JVSXOXO

finer_woman said:


> I think there is an Ootd thread, let me see if I can find it
> 
> Nvm I see you found it


Do you think it's too old to resurrect? lol


----------



## carterazo

Mickie satchel in orange


----------



## Chiichan

JVSXOXO said:


> Do you think it's too old to resurrect? lol



I'm not a OOTD person myself, but I love getting inspiration from others!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

carterazo said:


> Earlier in the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819435



My heart just fluttered [emoji173]️


----------



## MooMooVT

JVSXOXO said:


> Hope no one gets sick of seeing Rogues! lol Anyone interested in an OOTD thread? I saw an old Mod Shots one but it hasn't been active since last year...


Gorgeous head to toe!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Chiichan said:


> I'm not a OOTD person myself, but I love getting inspiration from others!



So do I! Sometimes I get great ideas for combinations that I wouldn't have come up with on my own. 



MooMooVT said:


> Gorgeous head to toe!



You're too sweet! Thank you


----------



## momof3boyz

JVSXOXO said:


> Hope no one gets sick of seeing Rogues! lol Anyone interested in an OOTD thread? I saw an old Mod Shots one but it hasn't been active since last year...


So pretty !!! The bag is nice too  
Do you get alot of compliments on your Rogue ?


----------



## JVSXOXO

momof3boyz said:


> So pretty !!! The bag is nice too
> Do you get alot of compliments on your Rogue ?



Aww thank you! This bag draws compliments from a variety of people. All ages, and even men have complimented me on it, which is rare! Lol


----------



## carterazo

JVSXOXO said:


> Hope no one gets sick of seeing Rogues! lol Anyone interested in an OOTD thread? I saw an old Mod Shots one but it hasn't been active since last year...


Beautiful girl and bag!


----------



## carterazo

Not really cheating


----------



## whateve

Magnolia9 said:


> I love your bag charm!


Thank you! So do I!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Not really cheating
> View attachment 3824708


Twins! I love this bag. I would like to find it in more colors at a good price. I'll keep looking, especially for fall colors.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Twins! I love this bag. I would like to find it in more colors at a good price. I'll keep looking, especially for fall colors.


I hope you find some pretty colors!


----------



## holiday123

Butterscotch with tooled tea rose strap. I attached directly to hardware vs using the dogleash clips. I think I need about 2 more inches now. Maybe I can find a teeny black o-ring so the hardware still matches dinky.


----------



## holiday123




----------



## Hobbsy

holiday123 said:


> View attachment 3825132


Or have one more hole punched on both sides of strap?


----------



## holiday123

Hobbsy said:


> Or have one more hole punched on both sides of strap?


  That would probably work! There is room for that. Thanks for the suggestion. 
What about the white tags on these straps with the style #- am I supposed to cut them off? I cut them off my belts and I don't really like how they look in the straps...


----------



## Hobbsy

holiday123 said:


> That would probably work! There is room for that. Thanks for the suggestion.
> What about the white tags on these straps with the style #- am I supposed to cut them off? I cut them off my belts and I don't really like how they look in the straps...


I would cut them off, yes.


----------



## houseof999

My newest purchase!


----------



## Hobbsy

houseof999 said:


> My newest purchase!


Pretty!!


----------



## Raech

holiday123 said:


> That would probably work! There is room for that. Thanks for the suggestion.
> What about the white tags on these straps with the style #- am I supposed to cut them off? I cut them off my belts and I don't really like how they look in the straps...


Pull straight out Vs tear and white tag comes off perfectly


----------



## MooMooVT

carterazo said:


> Not really cheating
> View attachment 3824708


Oh! What have we here? Beautiful!!


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> Oh! What have we here? Beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## JVSXOXO

carterazo said:


> Beautiful girl and bag!


You are too sweet! I'm trying to have fun with my clothes and accessories lately. Wear it or get rid of it!


----------



## Hobbsy

JVSXOXO said:


> You are too sweet! I'm trying to have fun with my clothes and accessories lately. Wear it or get rid of it!


Love, love, love!! You have great taste. I love these shoes.


----------



## Chiichan

JVSXOXO said:


> You are too sweet! I'm trying to have fun with my clothes and accessories lately. Wear it or get rid of it!



Amazing combination! [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## K.E.W.

AntRay23 said:


> View attachment 3820143
> 
> 
> Hurricane prep here in Floridia! Of course all of my babes had to come with me.




Sooo glad you're safe!


----------



## Phiomega

An oldie but goodie... I think I bought it in Dec 2014, so she is more than two years old, and I can't remember the style name. It is deceptively spacious for such a small bag with structure and I love the red color. Thought it is appropriate to up the game of weekend casual such as shredded jeans and white tee!


Unfortunately the leather is very prone to scratch and the back side has visible scratch already, in spite of me wearing it not as much as my other bags...


----------



## AntRay23

K.E.W. said:


> Sooo glad you're safe!


Thank you!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## AntRay23

From a few nights ago when I was making the best of being powerless. 

Caption read: "Vintage vibes with Irma's aftermath."


----------



## Raech

This regular size Rogue that just arrived today.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Hobbsy said:


> Love, love, love!! You have great taste. I love these shoes.





Chiichan said:


> Amazing combination! [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]



Thank you both!


----------



## Chiichan

Raech said:


> View attachment 3826152
> 
> 
> This regular size Rogue that just arrived today.



This is gorgeous! Coach really makes a nice Oxblood. I bet your snake strap would look great with this Rogue too! Enjoy!


----------



## Raech

Chiichan said:


> This is gorgeous! Coach really makes a nice Oxblood. I bet your snake strap would look great with this Rogue too! Enjoy!


Ooooo probably [emoji106] I love this bag even more than I thought. And my Coach slip ons in Burgundy look great with it too.


----------



## finer_woman

Phiomega said:


> An oldie but goodie... I think I bought it in Dec 2014, so she is more than two years old, and I can't remember the style name. It is deceptively spacious for such a small bag with structure and I love the red color. Thought it is appropriate to up the game of weekend casual such as shredded jeans and white tee!
> View attachment 3825880
> 
> Unfortunately the leather is very prone to scratch and the back side has visible scratch already, in spite of me wearing it not as much as my other bags...



Mini Gramercy I think.


----------



## Hobbsy

Dylan link. Sorry for the stock picture, I'm too tired to take pictures.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Dylan link. Sorry for the stock picture, I'm too tired to take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826665




This is cute!  Did you get it way back or just recently?

The hangtag and chain strap are fabulous!


----------



## Phiomega

finer_woman said:


> Mini Gramercy I think.



Correct! Indeed the small Gramercy now that you remind me... amazing how you remembered even an old, not so popular style...


----------



## amandah313

Taking my marine courtenay to a bridal shower today! [emoji171][emoji253][emoji141]


----------



## MooMooVT

amandah313 said:


> Taking my marine courtenay to a bridal shower today! [emoji171][emoji253][emoji141]
> 
> View attachment 3827217


Both adorable! Have fun


----------



## K.E.W.

amandah313 said:


> Taking my marine courtenay to a bridal shower today! [emoji171][emoji253][emoji141]
> 
> View attachment 3827217




That Marine is such a beautiful color!  Have fun!


----------



## tlo

amandah313 said:


> Taking my marine courtenay to a bridal shower today! [emoji171][emoji253][emoji141]
> 
> View attachment 3827217



So pretty!  I love Courtenay!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> This is cute!  Did you get it way back or just recently?
> 
> The hangtag and chain strap are fabulous!


Long ago in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## CoachMaven




----------



## Lucylu29

Got caught in quite the rainstorm carrying my Rogue a couple days ago. I only had a jacket in the car to wipe the water off, but no worries, she still looks as good as the day I got her [emoji3]


I'm using the long strap from my burgundy Ace to carry it crossbody.


----------



## Chiichan

Lucylu29 said:


> Got caught in quite the rainstorm carrying my Rogue a couple days ago. I only had a jacket in the car to wipe the water off, but no worries, she still looks as good as the day I got her [emoji3]
> View attachment 3827530
> 
> I'm using the long strap from my burgundy Ace to carry it crossbody.



This combination is sooooo gorgeous! I love the smooth leather.


----------



## LL777

Carrying this girl today. I'm surprised how much I like the color


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Quick grocery store run with her today...


----------



## LauraTracy

Woven Toast lending a hand at work.


----------



## Iamminda

LauraTracy said:


> Woven Toast lending a hand at work.
> View attachment 3828124


Such a great looking bag!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LauraTracy said:


> Woven Toast lending a hand at work.
> View attachment 3828124



Cute - love the color combo!


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> Carrying this girl today. I'm surprised how much I like the color


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] can I come just play in your bag closet?!


----------



## LL777

Hobbsy said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] can I come just play in your bag closet?!


Sure you can  I would like to do the same in your bag closet


----------



## LL777

Hobbsy said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] can I come just play in your bag closet?!


Sure you can  I would like to do the same in your bag closet


----------



## lucydee

Carrying my Coach Selena Grace Bag today.
Did I tell you I am in love!


----------



## MooMooVT

lucydee said:


> Carrying my Coach Selena Grace Bag today.
> Did I tell you I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828293
> View attachment 3828294


It really is a beautiful bag! How would you compare it, size wise? Rogue 25-ish? Haven't seen this IRL. Enjoy!


----------



## rockhollow

Taking my new Rouge out on her maiden trip.
I didn't really plan on buying a new purse when I visited the Coach Store, but just fell in love with this purse. I left without it, but couldn't get it out of my mind all evening, so went back yesterday and bought it. Now it's time to take it out and try it out.


----------



## LauraTracy

rockhollow said:


> Taking my new Rouge out on her maiden trip.
> I didn't really plan on buying a new purse when I visited the Coach Store, but just fell in love with this purse. I left without it, but couldn't get it out of my mind all evening, so went back yesterday and bought it. Now it's time to take it out and try it out.
> View attachment 3828331



Beautiful!  I hope she continues to impress.


----------



## eleanors36

LauraTracy said:


> Woven Toast lending a hand at work.
> View attachment 3828124


So pretty!


----------



## eleanors36

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3827385


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## lucydee

MooMooVT said:


> It really is a beautiful bag! How would you compare it, size wise? Rogue 25-ish? Haven't seen this IRL. Enjoy!


Hi,
I really don't know how it compares to Rogue 25 because  I have not seen Rogue or kept up with coach for some time. I just saw this bag on Saturday  and fell in love with it in this color and bought it.  Sorry and thanks for the compliment on my bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> Sure you can  I would like to do the same in your bag closet


Ha! We must have good taste! [emoji41]


----------



## Hobbsy

lucydee said:


> Carrying my Coach Selena Grace Bag today.
> Did I tell you I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828293
> View attachment 3828294


That's a really nice red. Does it have a magnetic closure?


----------



## LauraTracy

Going wild today!


----------



## Raech

Ok this was the thread I couldn't find on my app. Lol. Dressed with my "just arrived yesterday" oil slick rexy.


----------



## popartist

It's yoga night tonight and I am transitioning to fall, so my Keith Haring outlet backpack is out for air today.


----------



## MooMooVT

lucydee said:


> Hi,
> I really don't know how it compares to Rogue 25 because  I have not seen Rogue or kept up with coach for some time. I just saw this bag on Saturday  and fell in love with it in this color and bought it.  Sorry and thanks for the compliment on my bag.


No worry! Thanks


----------



## tlo

Been saving since SAS for fall. I love this bag.


----------



## LauraTracy

tlo said:


> Been saving since SAS for fall. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3829115



Love it!  I have the matching wallet.  Very nice!!


----------



## popartist

tlo said:


> Been saving since SAS for fall. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3829115


This has been my go to bag if I can't use my Rogue 25.  It will probably get a bit less use now that I have a Bandit, but will still see action on bad weather and other rough days, she's a hardy girl.


----------



## LauraTracy

Raech said:


> Ok this was the thread I couldn't find on my app. Lol. Dressed with my "just arrived yesterday" oil slick rexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828996



Rexy!  Really would look good on that metallic mauve bag wouldn't it?


----------



## Raech

LauraTracy said:


> Rexy!  Really would look good on that metallic mauve bag wouldn't it?  [emoji38]


I'm sure you could get both. Lol


----------



## tlo

LauraTracy said:


> Love it!  I have the matching wallet.  Very nice!!



Thank you LauraTracy. I found the matching wallet at the outlet


----------



## MKB0925

LauraTracy said:


> Going wild today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828995



Love it!


----------



## MKB0925

tlo said:


> Been saving since SAS for fall. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3829115



So pretty!


----------



## whateve

LauraTracy said:


> Going wild today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828995


I didn't realize you own this beauty!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Raech said:


> Ok this was the thread I couldn't find on my app. Lol. Dressed with my "just arrived yesterday" oil slick rexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828996



My oil slick rexy came yesterday too! Congrats it looks great on your Rogue!


----------



## tlo

popartist said:


> This has been my go to bag if I can't use my Rogue 25.  It will probably get a bit less use now that I have a Bandit, but will still see action on bad weather and other rough days, she's a hardy girl.



Thanks popartist.  Congrats on your Bandit  She sure is hardy!


----------



## tlo

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty!


Thanks MKB0925


----------



## Raech

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My oil slick rexy came yesterday too! Congrats it looks great on your Rogue!


I'm so glad [emoji1] [emoji106]


----------



## carterazo

I'm cheating today, but I carried Coach over the weekend.  [emoji56]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I'm cheating today, but I carried Coach over the weekend.  [emoji56]
> View attachment 3829438


I love this minty beauty!!!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I love this minty beauty!!!


Thanks! Me too. [emoji2]


----------



## RayKay

Moved into my Rogue 25 today:


----------



## Chiichan

Raech said:


> Ok this was the thread I couldn't find on my app. Lol. Dressed with my "just arrived yesterday" oil slick rexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828996



Heyyy! Rexy looks great on your Rogue! I love that shade of blue!


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> Moved into my Rogue 25 today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829475



Ahhh Chalk is so lovely.


----------



## MooMooVT

RayKay said:


> Moved into my Rogue 25 today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829475


Bag twins. LOVE this beauty. Enjoy


----------



## whateve

I'm cheating today but I just moved out of Snoopy.


----------



## CoachMaven

Raech said:


> Ok this was the thread I couldn't find on my app. Lol. Dressed with my "just arrived yesterday" oil slick rexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828996


I was this >< close to getting this very Rogue the other night, but hubby convinced me to go with the rivets one because it was my first impulse. If this color goes to SAS, I am getting it!


----------



## Raech

CoachMaven said:


> I was this >< close to getting this very Rogue the other night, but hubby convinced me to go with the rivets one because it was my first impulse. If this color goes to SAS, I am getting it!


I really love the steel blue.


----------



## LauraTracy

carterazo said:


> I'm cheating today, but I carried Coach over the weekend.  [emoji56]
> View attachment 3829438



I love this color!!  Gorgeous!



RayKay said:


> Moved into my Rogue 25 today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829475



Congrats!  Very pretty!





whateve said:


> I'm cheating today but I just moved out of Snoopy.



Happy Dance!  Very pretty blue.


----------



## LauraTracy

Walking out with Minetta today.


----------



## soccergirly87

Switched out of Poppy small sequin tote yesterday and into large Legacy cobalt duffle.  I have 29 of these Legacy duffles and am still looking for a few more on eBay!


----------



## CoachMaven

Raech said:


> I really love the steel blue.


I do too, I'm a blues person. What convinced me to not go with it was because I have a Bleecker daily bag in Sea Mist, that I wear every summer and the colors are so similar. I have nothing in oxblood.


----------



## whateve

soccergirly87 said:


> Switched out of Poppy small sequin tote yesterday and into large Legacy cobalt duffle.  I have 29 of these Legacy duffles and am still looking for a few more on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829843


It's nice to read that your love for duffles hasn't waned over time.


----------



## carterazo

LauraTracy said:


> Walking out with Minetta today.
> View attachment 3829808


She's so pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

soccergirly87 said:


> Switched out of Poppy small sequin tote yesterday and into large Legacy cobalt duffle.  I have 29 of these Legacy duffles and am still looking for a few more on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829843


What a gorgeous blue!


----------



## Iamminda

soccergirly87 said:


> Switched out of Poppy small sequin tote yesterday and into large Legacy cobalt duffle.  I have 29 of these Legacy duffles and am still looking for a few more on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829843


Beautiful!!  Your legacy duffle collection must be amazing!!  The largest collection here on TPF for sure


----------



## MKB0925

soccergirly87 said:


> Switched out of Poppy small sequin tote yesterday and into large Legacy cobalt duffle.  I have 29 of these Legacy duffles and am still looking for a few more on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829843



Beautiful! I would love to see a family picture of your duffles! I just acquired a Black Cherry one a few months ago and love it!


----------



## lucydee

Hobbsy said:


> That's a really nice red. Does it have a magnetic closure?


Hello,
No it has a top zipper closure


----------



## Hobbsy

lucydee said:


> Hello,
> No it has a top zipper closure


Great, thank you! Enjoy, it's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## branbran1984

Quilted dinky


----------



## Raech

Opions and info please


----------



## whateve

Raech said:


> Opions and info please


There is a discussion about it in the mini reveal thread.


----------



## Raech

Wow typo. Opinions


----------



## LauraTracy

Brooklyn in da house soon to be in da office


----------



## Raech

My new Rogue again dressed in my space Rexy I got yesterday [emoji7]


----------



## LauraTracy

Raech said:


> My new Rogue again dressed in my space Rexy I got yesterday [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830854



That is adorable!  Okay I'm falling in love a bit with Rogue...


----------



## Raech

Yea it's a bag that I was not into at first. But I'm glad I own it in two awesome colors now.


----------



## MDT

It's been a chalk 25 week for me. This one's starting to get a little slouch in the front. Not sure why since it's my least carried Rogue (due to the light color). I usually like my Rogues to remain structured, but the slouch is growing on me! I feel like I try so hard to not let my bags slouch, but once they start, it's almost like I can enjoy them more, not having to fuss over them so much.


----------



## Chiichan

Today with my bandit. The second bag is actually crazy big when I think about it. I threw my stuff in it this morning and it all fit in the small bag.


----------



## Raech

Chiichan said:


> Today with my bandit. The second bag is actually crazy big when I think about it. I threw my stuff in it this morning and it all fit in the small bag.
> 
> View attachment 3830995


Why can't this go on sale so I can afford it????


----------



## Chiichan

Raech said:


> Why can't this go on sale so I can afford it????



Yeah sometimes it’s cost makes me reconsider it... but then the purple lining tells “But I’m so pretty” and I go on with my lunches and coffee from home [emoji23][emoji24]


----------



## Raech

Chiichan said:


> Yeah sometimes it’s cost makes me reconsider it... but then the purple lining tells “But I’m so pretty” and I go on with my lunches and coffee from home [emoji23][emoji24]


See that lining color is what gets me too. [emoji813] [emoji813] [emoji813]


----------



## pinkee781

Just purchased this cutie from the current sale. [emoji7]


----------



## Chiichan

pinkee781 said:


> View attachment 3831140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just purchased this cutie from the current sale. [emoji7]



So cute! I love the the little studs too!


----------



## Goofydes

My new baby and I on our way to the Oncologist for my chemo consultation.


----------



## Raech

Goofydes said:


> My new baby and I on our way to the Oncologist for my chemo consultation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832067


I hope you do ok


----------



## Goofydes

I'll be fine. I am looking at it as a flushing of the system. They got all the masses out with my surgery and the chemo is a precautionary measure so I can go on hormone therapy, which I can't wait for because these hot flashes are no joke!


----------



## Raech

Hugs. Positive vibes


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Goofydes said:


> I'll be fine. I am looking at it as a flushing of the system. They got all the masses out with my surgery and the chemo is a precautionary measure so I can go on hormone therapy, which I can't wait for because these hot flashes are no joke!



Get well soon! [emoji257]


----------



## carterazo

Stopped my cheatin' ways and pulled out Mickie satchel in orange


----------



## undecided45

Pulled out my Kelsey bag today. The leather is SO soft!


----------



## Raech

undecided45 said:


> Pulled out my Kelsey bag today. The leather is SO soft!


You dressed it so pretty too [emoji813]


----------



## undecided45

Raech said:


> You dressed it so pretty too [emoji813]


Thank you! I saw the gold feather charm go on clearance last month and I just had to get it.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Goofydes said:


> I'll be fine. I am looking at it as a flushing of the system. They got all the masses out with my surgery and the chemo is a precautionary measure so I can go on hormone therapy, which I can't wait for because these hot flashes are no joke!


Lol welcome to my world have had those hot flashes for over 10 years now good luck with the chemo


----------



## AubergineSally

My violet bandit hobo with me at the airport.


----------



## whatevany

Large Nomad I believe color is Cornflower Blue:


----------



## Raech

AubergineSally said:


> My violet bandit hobo with me at the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833070


Oooo have a great flight with your gorgeous purple bandit hobo with snake and bandit cherries love!


----------



## undecided45

AubergineSally said:


> My violet bandit hobo with me at the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833070


I love how the bag fits on your suitcase! So perfect!


----------



## Chiichan

AubergineSally said:


> My violet bandit hobo with me at the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833070



So pretty! I haven’t seen this bag irl. It gorgeous in that airport light! Is the interior oxblood? Have a Safe flight!


----------



## musiclover

undecided45 said:


> Pulled out my Kelsey bag today. The leather is SO soft!


I've always liked the silhouette of the Kelsey. That's a perfect colour charm for this time of year. Really lovely combination.


----------



## Raech

Chiichan said:


> So pretty! I haven’t seen this bag irl. It gorgeous in that airport light! Is the interior oxblood? Have a Safe flight!


From what my SA said this is a very accurate color representation of her purple leather.


----------



## AubergineSally

Yes, Chiichan, the interior is oxblood. 

Raech, I agree with your SA. The color in the airport photo is accurate. Photos I took in other places had the bag looking gray or various shades of blue.  (Who knew airports had such good lighting?) 




​


----------



## CoachMaven

Still in my Rogue! I actually had to replace her, because I was looking at the bag yesterday and realized two of the rivets were gone! At first I was really discouraged, thinking it was losing them as I went all week long. But I looked back on the original photos I took the night I got it, and sure enough, it actually came from Jacksonville that way! The sales lady brought it out to me wrapped in plastic and in my initial shock, because hubby impulsively bought it, I didn't notice! So I took it back yesterday for a swap out. This one has all the rivets and is just as beautiful!


----------



## Raech

Yay! [emoji813] [emoji813]


----------



## LauraTracy

Kelsey on her way to work.


----------



## Chiichan

I moved out of my bandit for the weekend but moved right back in. Love it so much and now it has a buddy


----------



## Raech

Omg I think mine is shipping today.  I totally blame you for my purchase. Lol [emoji23]


----------



## Pagan

IT still as hot as July here, but I had to move back into this gorgeous girl this weekend. The one who caused me to break my "no two of the same style" rule.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Flew home from Atlanta this morning. Took a picture of Tyler in the seat next to me when we were deplaning.
Tyler is a great carry-on! She is stuffed and still easy to carry, and will fit my small laptop if I have to check my overhead bag.


----------



## LauraTracy

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3834881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT still as hot as July here, but I had to move back into this gorgeous girl this weekend. The one who caused me to break my "no two of the same style" rule.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Chiichan

Raech said:


> Omg I think mine is shipping today.  I totally blame you for my purchase. Lol [emoji23]



You’re most welcome! Lol I hope you love it!


----------



## Raech

Me too


----------



## houseof999

I plan on cheating tomorrow with my bag I have yet to carry which I bought last year! Lol! I love how the zipper can be locked in the front.


----------



## jomjun

The beloved Mercer today!


----------



## LL777

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3834881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT still as hot as July here, but I had to move back into this gorgeous girl this weekend. The one who caused me to break my "no two of the same style" rule.


Wow!!! Your picture made me fall in love with this bag again. I purchased it in June and have never carried.


----------



## Pmrbfay

One of my Coach wristlets temporarily "converted" to a cross body.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ZSP

Pmrbfay said:


> One of my Coach wristlets temporarily "converted" to a cross body.  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3835260



I had this wristlet and regret that I returned it.  It's so pretty.


----------



## Minchanka

Tried and true


----------



## Raech

Minchanka said:


> Tried and true


Did you have to go in the NY store for the skyline tag? I'm trying to get the Los Angeles one without going into the NY store (I live far).


----------



## Minchanka

Raech said:


> Did you have to go in the NY store for the skyline tag? I'm trying to get the Los Angeles one without going into the NY store (I live far).


Yes, I live in NYC, so I got it at the flagship store.


----------



## Raech

Oh drats. And yes, I'm too embarrassed to call them and ask. I love that tag and bag combo. Classic look you created and so cute.


----------



## Sarah03

Madison Lindsey. I still love that purple lining peeking out!


----------



## juls12

I got my Dark Denim Rogue 25 today and switched right into it. I love the many strap options.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Carried this on a pizza run with ds...


----------



## RayKay

Two timing as usual. Olive Rogue is a perfect compliment to the changing leaves! She has been a little underused since I got her in June, but I can see giving her lots of playtime over fall and winter


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3836669
> 
> Madison Lindsey. I still love that purple lining peeking out!


Love Madison bags!! The leather is TDF!!


----------



## MKB0925

RayKay said:


> Two timing as usual. Olive Rogue is a perfect compliment to the changing leaves! She has been a little underused since I got her in June, but I can see giving her lots of playtime over fall and winter
> 
> View attachment 3837548


Love both bags!!  DE is my fave LV print and your bag charm looks so cute on it!


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3836669
> 
> Madison Lindsey. I still love that purple lining peeking out!



Gorgeous!  Oh how I miss the Madison line


----------



## whateve

Willow floral mix bag charm on large slim shoulder bag from 2001.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Willow floral mix bag charm on large slim shoulder bag from 2001.


This charm is so pretty!


----------



## Raech

I don't even normally go for these kinds, but I love [emoji813] this charm. Do you have to rearrange the flowers a lot?


----------



## whateve

Raech said:


> I don't even normally go for these kinds, but I love [emoji813] this charm. Do you have to rearrange the flowers a lot?


Thanks! I just got it with PCE and this is the first time carrying it. I haven't actually left the house yet today so I'll see. I didn't have to arrange them for the picture. They fell like that naturally.


----------



## dgphoto

Taxi tote today


----------



## whateve

Raech said:


> I don't even normally go for these kinds, but I love [emoji813] this charm. Do you have to rearrange the flowers a lot?


It wasn't too bad. The backs are red so if some of them are turned, they just look like red flowers. Much better than if the backs were black.


----------



## Scully Piper

Camo Surrey with my favorite fries [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

I cheated for a whole week!  But I came back roaring yesterday with my gorgeous Rogue in mineral. [emoji7]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Scully Piper said:


> Camo Surrey with my favorite fries [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838956



I've never seen one like this! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Raech

whateve said:


> It wasn't too bad. The backs are red so if some of them are turned, they just look like red flowers. Much better than if the backs were black.


True. Black wouldn't be the pop of color anymore. I'm still trying to stay talked out of it. I'd constantly be rearranging. Lol. It's so pretty.


----------



## diva7633

Scully Piper said:


> Camo Surrey with my favorite fries [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838956


 
Love this. I miss mine. The corner got all chipped and I got a refund


----------



## MooMooVT

Raech said:


> I don't even normally go for these kinds, but I love [emoji813] this charm. Do you have to rearrange the flowers a lot?


Agreed - typically not my thing but this bag calls for this charm. Perfection!


----------



## Scully Piper

diva7633 said:


> Love this. I miss mine. The corner got all chipped and I got a refund


I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Scully Piper

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I've never seen one like this! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I missed out when they had it at the full price site but I kept looking out for it on the online outlet and got lucky.


----------



## Oddity

Hobbsy said:


> Miss Melon was cruising with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808324



Sorry to be quoting on this bag a few pages back  but I landed there somehow while searching stuff on the forum. Beautiful bag! I didn't know Coach made bags like this... I should pay attention to my local store more often! Can someone please tell me the style name of this bag? Googled the melon color and didn't see it.

EDIT: NVM! It looks to be one of the Kisslock bags.


----------



## houseof999

Oddity said:


> Sorry to be quoting on this bag a few pages back  but I landed there somehow while searching stuff on the forum. Beautiful bag! I didn't know Coach made bags like this... I should pay attention to my local store more often! Can someone please tell me the style name of this bag? Googled the melon color and didn't see it.
> 
> EDIT: NVM! It looks to be one of the Kisslock bags.


Neiman Marcus still has one to order I think.


----------



## Oddity

houseof999 said:


> Neiman Marcus still has one to order I think.



Thank you! Yes I quickly went on a searching rampage after lol. The Rexy/carriage print appeals to me even more. Probably need a trip to the store to find that one... Not seeing it online.


----------



## houseof999

Oddity said:


> Thank you! Yes I quickly went on a searching rampage after lol. The Rexy/carriage print appeals to me even more. Probably need a trip to the store to find that one... Not seeing it online.


You won't find it. I checked this morning and was told all prints are sold out. Sorry. I think only duck print large satchel is available now on Selfridges.


----------



## Oddity

houseof999 said:


> You won't find it. I checked this morning and was told all prints are sold out. Sorry. I think only duck print large satchel is available now on Selfridges.



Thanks for letting me know! Was starting to make plans to check them out haha. Well at least they'll know to produce more. At least I hope so. Or maybe I'll wait for a sale... If they last that long. Can't get too bag crazy now.


----------



## houseof999

Oddity said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Was starting to make plans to check them out haha. Well at least they'll know to produce more. At least I hope so. Or maybe I'll wait for a sale... If they last that long. Can't get too bag crazy now.


There will be more kiss lock bags coming in Spring. You can see them on Coach.com on the runway photos. They won't be the same ones but different.


----------



## MooMooVT

houseof999 said:


> There will be more kiss lock bags coming in Spring. You can see them on Coach.com on the runway photos. They won't be the same ones but different.


I didn't get a kiss lock this go around and not loving what I'm seeing for Spring so far. Hoping they bring back more of the satchel & ctross body from Fall 2017 but with fun new colors & prints. 

Maybe Spring will change my mind once I see them IRL. In the meantime, my wallet is busy shelling out on Fall 2017 anyway


----------



## houseof999

MooMooVT said:


> I didn't get a kiss lock this go around and not loving what I'm seeing for Spring so far. Hoping they bring back more of the satchel & ctross body from Fall 2017 but with fun new colors & prints.
> 
> Maybe Spring will change my mind once I see them IRL. In the meantime, my wallet is busy shelling out on Fall 2017 anyway


I feel the same way about Spring kisslock bags. I don't like KH drawings. No offense to anyone but to me his drawings to me are same as the white tape/chalk outline of a dead body at a crime scene. No thank you. Maybe if they have any bag that doesn't have KH, I might buy something. Otherwise my wallet is safe. It will be nice if they do release the satchels and crossbody bags in be prints as you said. Crossing fingers. Might have to wait what would feel like forever. Lol!


----------



## Wendyann7

Out and about on Sunday


----------



## MooMooVT

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3840598
> 
> Out and about on Sunday


Bag twins minus rexy


----------



## jomjun

The 1941 Saddle for Fall! One of my favorite bags


----------



## Raech

Oh I want that Rexy too. Can't it go on SAS? LOL


----------



## TangerineKandy

juls12 said:


> I got my Dark Denim Rogue 25 today and switched right into it. I love the many strap options.
> 
> View attachment 3836688


Enjoy! I love mine! [emoji4]


----------



## musiclover

An oldie but a goody...Madison Sophia croc embossed with double star charm. I called her "Rock n' Roll Sophia" because of her edgey look.  I love this charm with her crystals and studs.  



And a couple of Coach smalls...Julia legacy wristlet and 1941 denim clutch I use as a wallet.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> An oldie but a goody...Madison Sophia croc embossed with double star charm. I called her "Rock n' Roll Sophia" because of her edgey look.  I love this charm with her crystals and studs.
> View attachment 3840868
> 
> 
> And a couple of Coach smalls...Julia legacy wristlet and 1941 denim clutch I use as a wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3840871



Very rock and roll indeed.  looks great with the charm and your accessories


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Very rock and roll indeed.  looks great with the charm and your accessories


Thank you, IM!  I love that charm with all her sparkles!


----------



## leechiyong

Out to lunch with my neon pink Dinkier:


----------



## dgphoto

Going old school today


So light and comfortable to carry


----------



## Iamminda

Black Willis today.  Happy Monday!


----------



## Raech

Iamminda said:


> Black Willis today.  Happy Monday!


Love [emoji7]


----------



## Kitts

dgphoto said:


> Going old school today
> View attachment 3841503
> 
> So light and comfortable to carry



Love this tote! I passed it up once and have regretted it since.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Black Willis today.  Happy Monday!



Great classic bag, Iam!! Looks so shiny! [emoji3]


----------



## nautilia

Bleeker grommet today. Way more versatile than I thought it would be when I first got her.


----------



## leechiyong

nautilia said:


> Bleeker grommet today. Way more versatile than I thought it would be when I first got her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842191


Love the style!  Such a great bag.


----------



## nautilia

leechiyong said:


> Love the style!  Such a great bag.


Me too! I find myself reaching for it over and over again.


----------



## Iamminda

Raech said:


> Love [emoji7]





BeachBagGal said:


> Great classic bag, Iam!! Looks so shiny! [emoji3]



Thanks very much


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Black Willis today.  Happy Monday!


Wonderful bag. So classic.


----------



## whateve

nautilia said:


> Bleeker grommet today. Way more versatile than I thought it would be when I first got her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842191


Twins!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Black Willis today.  Happy Monday!



I love this!!!  It's gorgeous!!  I would love to find one to add to my collection.  Enjoy!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Olive Rogue at work


----------



## Satcheldoll

Melon Rogue today and in rotation with some other pink bags this whole month for BCA.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks E and T.  Even though I am typically a hobo girl, this is a pretty great bag for when I want a change.



eleanors36 said:


> Wonderful bag. So classic.





tlo said:


> I love this!!!  It's gorgeous!!  I would love to find one to add to my collection.  Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Black Willis today.  Happy Monday!


Gorgeous! Love the Willis style and the SHW. I have about 3 Willis bags now. Green, Black and BT. I would like to find a red bag.


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! Love the Willis style and the SHW. I have about 3 Willis bags now. Green, Black and BT. I would like to find a red bag.


Thanks.  Green and BT are very pretty.  I have a red with silver hardware as well.  I think I saw a purple color (a limited color) once listed on EB.


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  Green and BT are very pretty.  I have a red with silver hardware as well.  I think I saw a purple color (a limited color) once listed on EB.


When I finally rehab them all, I will take a family photo.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  Green and BT are very pretty.  I have a red with silver hardware as well.  I think I saw a purple color (a limited color) once listed on EB.


There is a blue that is very elusive too!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> There is a blue that is very elusive too!


Really? Do you have any pictures of it? I've been on a search for a very nice blue Coach vintage or near vintage bag.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> There is a blue that is very elusive too!



Is that like a Navy Blue or a light blue?  Think I have seen a light blue once on EB earlier this year.  I think the Dark Grey one is kinda nice too.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Really? Do you have any pictures of it? I've been on a search for a very nice blue Coach vintage or near vintage bag.


Here's a pic of a blue Willis post #12293

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/355205/


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Here's a pic of a blue Willis post #12293
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/355205/


Ok, thanks.  That’s the one I saw before.


----------



## LauraTracy

My red Ranger set to go.


----------



## Chiichan

Felix Rogue back at it again and this time with a different strap. What a world of difference. It’s soooo comfortable and I don’t notice it’s weight at all.


----------



## LauraTracy

Chiichan said:


> Felix Rogue back at it again and this time with a different strap. What a world of difference. It’s soooo comfortable and I don’t notice it’s weight at all.
> 
> View attachment 3843084



How cool!  And you have a traffic camera pic of me on my way to the mall too for Macys handbag sale.  I remember that ticket!


----------



## Shelbyrana

faintlymacabre said:


> Olive Rogue at work


Love all the tea in the background 
Beautiful bag as well


----------



## MooMooVT

Chiichan said:


> Felix Rogue back at it again and this time with a different strap. What a world of difference. It’s soooo comfortable and I don’t notice it’s weight at all.
> 
> View attachment 3843084


Love this combo!


----------



## leechiyong

All of them.  Not really, but Rogue brief, Dinkier, and Dinky bracelet:


----------



## faintlymacabre

Shelbyrana said:


> Love all the tea in the background
> Beautiful bag as well



Haha...  I have quite a stash to keep me going through the workday.


----------



## MKB0925

LauraTracy said:


> My red Ranger set to go.
> 
> View attachment 3843016



She is beautiful!


----------



## MKB0925

My Black Cherry Duffle..


----------



## musiclover

Out tonight with my Coach glove tanned clutch and Selena cocktail ring!  Bracelet from Blue Ruby's La Vie Parisienne line.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3843802
> 
> Out tonight with my Coach glove tanned clutch and Selena cocktail ring!  Bracelet from Blue Ruby's La Vie Parisienne line.


Beautiful clutch and ring (first time debut of Selena?].


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful clutch and ring (first time debut of Selena?].



Thank you, IM!

Yes, our first outing and she looked very pretty!  Looking forward to the next time...


----------



## branbran1984

Duckies for the rain [emoji299]️


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Black Willis today.  Happy Monday!




That leather is TDF!  Love all the white props.


----------



## K.E.W.

dgphoto said:


> Going old school today
> View attachment 3841503
> 
> So light and comfortable to carry



I LOVE the leather on these Poppy bags!  (Not sure which model?)


----------



## K.E.W.

branbran1984 said:


> Duckies for the rain [emoji299]️




Cute!!  Is that strap the same one that fits on the Rogues too?


----------



## K.E.W.

musiclover said:


> Thank you, IM!  I love that charm with all her sparkles!




That star charm IS amazing!!


----------



## K.E.W.

leechiyong said:


> Out to lunch with my neon pink Dinkier:
> View attachment 3841421




That neon pink rocks!  I have the clutch in that color!


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> Thanks! I just got it with PCE and this is the first time carrying it. I haven't actually left the house yet today so I'll see. I didn't have to arrange them for the picture. They fell like that naturally.




From this PCE I got the one single flower charm -- a larger version of the blue flower on yours, except the center of mine is a smaller blue piece (instead of the red part on yours).

Yours looks great on that bag!


----------



## K.E.W.

houseof999 said:


> I feel the same way about Spring kisslock bags. I don't like KH drawings. No offense to anyone but to me his drawings to me are same as the white tape/chalk outline of a dead body at a crime scene. No thank you. Maybe if they have any bag that doesn't have KH, I might buy something. Otherwise my wallet is safe. It will be nice if they do release the satchels and crossbody bags in be prints as you said. Crossing fingers. Might have to wait what would feel like forever. Lol!



I love the KH designs, but am surprised Coach is continuing on with them into the next season (I'm referring to the Runway pics, so I don't know if they'll all materialize).


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> Olive Rogue at work




Have you tried your new Rexy strap on Olive Rogue yet?


----------



## musiclover

K.E.W. said:


> That star charm IS amazing!!


Thank you, KEW!  I bought it way back in 2010. It's still one of my favourites.


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> That leather is TDF!  Love all the white props.


Thanks K.E.W. .


----------



## branbran1984

K.E.W. said:


> Cute!!  Is that strap the same one that fits on the Rogues too?



Thanks!! Yes! It's the one ones they sell separately


----------



## BeachBagGal

LauraTracy said:


> My red Ranger set to go.
> 
> View attachment 3843016



Hot mama LT!! [emoji91]


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3843802
> 
> Out tonight with my Coach glove tanned clutch and Selena cocktail ring!  Bracelet from Blue Ruby's La Vie Parisienne line.



LOVE that ring!!


----------



## LL777

I've carried this girl straight for a week. Love it. Time to switch...


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE that ring!!


She's a real beauty! And BIG!  I have three Coach rings and they are all lovely.


----------



## dgphoto

K.E.W. said:


> I LOVE the leather on these Poppy bags!  (Not sure which model?)



Thanks! Model is 19827.


----------



## holiday123

Forest dinky 24 with exotics strap today


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Forest dinky 24 with exotics strap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845170


I love the forest color! I need to find one of these.


----------



## dgphoto

holiday123 said:


> Forest dinky 24 with exotics strap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845170



Love this!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Forest dinky 24 with exotics strap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845170


Gorg!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Forest dinky 24 with exotics strap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845170



[emoji173]️ that color and bag w/ strap!


----------



## LL777

I love this size. I can't believe COACH discontinued this bag


----------



## eleanors36

holiday123 said:


> Forest dinky 24 with exotics strap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845170


Beautiful! Great strap.


----------



## eleanors36

LL777 said:


> I love this size. I can't believe COACH discontinued this bag


I agree. Looks great!


----------



## qann77

With my 1941 Dinky today... On the way out for lunch! It’s Saturday and a happy day.... Love the glove tanned leather. Soft and supple.


----------



## CoachMaven

qann77 said:


> With my 1941 Dinky today... On the way out for lunch! It’s Saturday and a happy day.... Love the glove tanned leather. Soft and supple.
> 
> View attachment 3845661



I just love this, so whimsical and fun!


----------



## MooMooVT

LL777 said:


> I love this size. I can't believe COACH discontinued this bag


Love Sharky on that bag


----------



## JanDottzzzzzzzi

Scully Piper said:


> Camo Surrey with my favorite fries [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838956


I'm lovin' it


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> I just love this, so whimsical and fun!


I agree. Saw it IRL and almost bought it.


----------



## OHtoDC

Coach Carmine Pebbled Leather Turnlock Hobo - a little color for this rainy and dismal day!


----------



## leechiyong

Been stuck on my Dinkier lately.  Out to lunch:


----------



## BeachBagGal

leechiyong said:


> Been stuck on my Dinkier lately.  Out to lunch:
> View attachment 3847818



Super cute bag and pretty background!


----------



## toujours*chic

LL777 said:


> I love this size. I can't believe COACH discontinued this bag


This is so amazing- I love the sharkster on this bag!


----------



## westvillage

Posted this in QOTW .... for Nat'l Handbag Day I'm carrying my Coach Court made in Costa Rica, from the 90's. One of my all time favs.


----------



## KatyRed

Carrying this beauty I recently added to my collection.


----------



## dgphoto

westvillage said:


> Posted this in QOTW .... for Nat'l Handbag Day I'm carrying my Coach Court made in Costa Rica, from the 90's. One of my all time favs.
> 
> View attachment 3847958





KatyRed said:


> Carrying this beauty I recently added to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847999



Lovely bags!


----------



## undecided45

Prairie satchel today ☺️ Such a wonderful bag for a rainy day.


----------



## carterazo

I've been cheating a lot lately. But not today. [emoji56]


----------



## Chiichan

carterazo said:


> I've been cheating a lot lately. But not today. [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848136



This is gorgeous! Either it reminds me of the Peekaboo or the Peekaboo reminds me of it. You have the best bags [emoji173]️


----------



## Chiichan

For national handbag day, I’m bringing the bag that started the obsession for me for a spa day. My Willis


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> For national handbag day, I’m bringing the bag that started the obsession for me for a spa day. My Willis
> 
> View attachment 3848331


A great classic!


----------



## JVSXOXO

I brought my beechwood rogue out this weekend and it got some shine time at a red carpet premiere on Saturday


----------



## momof3boyz

LL777 said:


> I love this size. I can't believe COACH discontinued this bag





carterazo said:


> I've been cheating a lot lately. But not today. [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848136


Such an elegant bag !!!


----------



## tlo

Chiichan said:


> For national handbag day, I’m bringing the bag that started the obsession for me for a spa day. My Willis
> 
> View attachment 3848331



Gorgeous!  Such a classic!


----------



## carterazo

momof3boyz said:


> Such an elegant bag !!!


Thank you!


----------



## MooMooVT

Taking Flax-y out for a spin on this beautiful fall day!


----------



## faintlymacabre

This was from yesterday, but... Grey Dinky and Forest card case out for some errands


----------



## SEWDimples

Butterscotch Rogue Satchel.


----------



## MKB0925

KatyRed said:


> Carrying this beauty I recently added to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847999



Beautiful blue!


----------



## KatyRed

dgphoto said:


> Lovely bags!



Thank you


----------



## KatyRed

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful blue!



Thank you  I believe the color is called Denim.


----------



## carterazo

Finally pulled this one out - I LOVE this color [emoji7]  (Not really cheating! )


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> Finally pulled this one out - I LOVE this color [emoji7]  (Not really cheating! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848903


I wish my RK hobo had a shorter strap or the ability to double it like this one. With the longer strap, it doesn't get that lovely slouch.


----------



## crisca1512

Molly0 said:


> I'm having fun carrying my lastest Thrift find today.  It's so unlike anything I would normally choose, so It's really fun! . . . and my old astrology charm fits perfectly. Definitely worth every penny of the $7.99 that I paid for it!
> View attachment 3818034


I love it  And the price


----------



## RayKay

Been in a Rogue mood last three weeks. Switched into Butterscotch yesterday.


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> I wish my RK hobo had a shorter strap or the ability to double it like this one. With the longer strap, it doesn't get that lovely slouch.


Is that a different model? I'm not familiar. Yes, having a shorter strap helps. Especially for me as I'm short and his hobos are large.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Finally pulled this one out - I LOVE this color [emoji7]  (Not really cheating! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848903


Gorgeous! I love these bags. They are perfect. The red is beautiful.


----------



## gr8onteej

RayKay said:


> Been in a Rogue mood last three weeks. Switched into Butterscotch yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3849071



I’ve been using this bag since I bought it in August. [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! I love these bags. They are perfect. The red is beautiful.


Thanks! I'm in love with the color! [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> Is that a different model? I'm not familiar. Yes, having a shorter strap helps. Especially for me as I'm short and his hobos are large.


Yes, mine is the 510 bag. I got it because it was smaller. Most of the hobos were too big for me, but there were so many beautiful colors in the larger ones.


----------



## whateve

Using my new Rexy charm. I love this charm. It is so substantial and is the same on both sides so no worries about it turning. This is  suede mosaic patchwork large duffle from 2006, one of my favorite bags.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> Using my new Rexy charm. I love this charm. It is so substantial and is the same on both sides so no worries about it turning. This is  suede mosaic patchwork large duffle from 2006, one of my favorite bags.



Is that purple suede? [emoji102][emoji173]️


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Is that purple suede? [emoji102][emoji173]️


No, brown.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Thanks! I'm in love with the color! [emoji4]


The colors are amazing on the leather on these bags. I have a Pinterest board full of different color RKD hobo bags and I want them all. 
Plus, it is the most comfortable shoulder bag.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> The colors are amazing on the leather on these bags. I have a Pinterest board full of different color RKD hobo bags and I want them all.
> Plus, it is the most comfortable shoulder bag.


Please share the link so we can drool! [emoji120]


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> Yes, mine is the 510 bag. I got it because it was smaller. Most of the hobos were too big for me, but there were so many beautiful colors in the larger ones.


I remember that size now. I really liked it, but didn't buy due to the strap no being adjustable. My RDK hobos are my biggest bags. It helps that they hug the body and puddle.  [emoji4] 


SEWDimples said:


> The colors are amazing on the leather on these bags. I have a Pinterest board full of different color RKD hobo bags and I want them all.
> Plus, it is the most comfortable shoulder bag.


Yes! There some amazing colors! That blue, oh my! I  would live to see your page as well. [emoji41]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> No, brown.



Even better[emoji177]


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Even better[emoji177]


I think purple would be heavenly! However, I think dark brown is one of the best colors for suede.


----------



## Pagan

My black Dinky 24 and a Longchamp tote for a day of sightseeing.


----------



## MKB0925

whateve said:


> Using my new Rexy charm. I love this charm. It is so substantial and is the same on both sides so no worries about it turning. This is  suede mosaic patchwork large duffle from 2006, one of my favorite bags.



Love this detailing on this bag!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Brought my purple Candace to work today.  Received a compliment on it from a male coworker!


----------



## Molly0

From 1996


----------



## SEWDimples

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Brought my purple Candace to work today.  Received a compliment on it from a male coworker!
> 
> View attachment 3850326


Beautiful! I love this color. I have the haircalf pocket Candace.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! I love this color. I have the haircalf pocket Candace.


One of the most gorgeous bags ever made!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> One of the most gorgeous bags ever made!


Yes, I agree. I need to take it out and carry it.


----------



## carterazo

Romy in mint


----------



## Raech

carterazo said:


> I've been cheating a lot lately. But not today. [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848136


I don't know what this elegant beauty is. Oh my.


----------



## Glttglam

First Coach bag I have had in a while. But I couldn't resist the glitter on it It is  the Coach small Christie in glitter crossgrain leather in lilac.


----------



## hollymable

Mini Brooklyn messenger in Brick


----------



## Molly0

hollymable said:


> Mini Brooklyn messenger in Brick


So cute!!!


----------



## holiday123

Molly0 said:


> So cute!!!


Twins! Love this bag.


----------



## holiday123

Today oxblood crossbody with link strap.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Today oxblood crossbody with link strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852396



Love this combo!!!


----------



## donutsprinkles

holiday123 said:


> Today oxblood crossbody with link strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852396



Cute! We were twins today! This bag gets me so many compliments, everyone loves the minimalism of it.


----------



## Joey 817

My Rogue Satchel in Chalk


----------



## momofgirls

faintlymacabre said:


> Black linked Rogue Tote and turquoise Rexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753110
> View attachment 3753111


How is the leather holding up? Is it prone to scratches?


----------



## Teagaggle

My new Rogue 25 in Light Saddle


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> My new Rogue 25 in Light Saddle
> View attachment 3853252


Gorgeous!!


----------



## LL777

Teagaggle said:


> My new Rogue 25 in Light Saddle
> View attachment 3853252


Love it!


----------



## Joey 817

My new Rogue satchel in Chalk.


----------



## aundria17




----------



## musiclover

So many gorgeous new bags!  But I'm carrying an older bag today because it's pouring rain...Coach Rhyder with feather charm and my Coach signature scarf peeking out.


----------



## whateve

I'm carrying suede watermelon satchel. This bag is nearly 50 years old.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> I'm carrying suede watermelon satchel. This bag is nearly 50 years old.



That’s a keeper!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I'm carrying suede watermelon satchel. This bag is nearly 50 years old.


whateve, this bag looks amazing!


----------



## undecided45

Some last bit of fun with the whiplash saddle bag before she goes in the dust bag for the cold winter.


----------



## SEWDimples

undecided45 said:


> Some last bit of fun with the whiplash saddle bag before she goes in the dust bag for the cold winter.


Love it! It really looks good with the Space hang tag. Time for me to pull out my mineral whiplash saddle.


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> My new Rogue 25 in Light Saddle
> View attachment 3853252


This bag looks really good in this color and size.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

An older pic but been using this for the past few days


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> So many gorgeous new bags!  But I'm carrying an older bag today because it's pouring rain...Coach Rhyder with feather charm and my Coach signature scarf peeking out.
> 
> View attachment 3854270


 Very nice!  And really like that scarf!


----------



## eleanors36

musiclover said:


> So many gorgeous new bags!  But I'm carrying an older bag today because it's pouring rain...Coach Rhyder with feather charm and my Coach signature scarf peeking out.
> 
> View attachment 3854270


Love the charm!


----------



## eleanors36

hollymable said:


> Mini Brooklyn messenger in Brick


Such a pretty color!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Romy in mint
> View attachment 3850888


Love this!


----------



## eleanors36

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Brought my purple Candace to work today.  Received a compliment on it from a male coworker!
> 
> View attachment 3850326


Gorgeous color!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Finally pulled this one out - I LOVE this color [emoji7]  (Not really cheating! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848903


Lovely!


----------



## eleanors36

Chiichan said:


> For national handbag day, I’m bringing the bag that started the obsession for me for a spa day. My Willis
> 
> View attachment 3848331


Great bag!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Very nice!  And really like that scarf!


Thank, IM!  It's an older scarf but very cozy.


----------



## musiclover

eleanors36 said:


> Love the charm!


Thank you, eleanors36, I enjoy being able to use it!  It's nice and big which suits the Rhyder.


----------



## musiclover

leopardgirl0123 said:


> An older pic but been using this for the past few days
> View attachment 3854346


So many beautiful pieces were made in gathered leather at the time.  Yours is lovely.  I have one small bag in the same blacked gathered leather as yours and it's one of my favourites.


----------



## MKB0925

Saddle Edie


----------



## solarsylver

Celeste hobo. My current favorite bag.


----------



## YuYu90

Butterscotch Coach Rogue Satchel with snakeprint detail


----------



## Chihua5

Surplus Nomad with Willow charm.


----------



## carterazo

Chiichan said:


> This is gorgeous! Either it reminds me of the Peekaboo or the Peekaboo reminds me of it. You have the best bags [emoji173]️


Thank you!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal




----------



## afyqjjang

Swagger 20 crossbody with my Mohawk rexy


----------



## SEWDimples

YuYu90 said:


> Butterscotch Coach Rogue Satchel with snakeprint detail


I love this bag.


----------



## carterazo

Raech said:


> I don't know what this elegant beauty is. Oh my.



It's the Gramercy in nude. Thanks!


----------



## Hobbsy

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3855727
> 
> 
> Surplus Nomad with Willow charm.


LOVE!!


----------



## Raech

carterazo said:


> It's the Gramercy in nude. Thanks!


So I'm in love with a style that no longer exists aren't I? Lol.


----------



## Zealous

Floral Bow Kisslock Satchel


----------



## eleanors36

One of my workhorse bags for work trips.


----------



## eleanors36

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3855727
> 
> 
> Surplus Nomad with Willow charm.


So pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

Zealous said:


> View attachment 3856467
> 
> 
> Floral Bow Kisslock Satchel


Adorable!


----------



## Kay Adefuye

The Crosby carryall in black patchwork! I'll have to take a picture of it, but here is the stock photo for now


----------



## Kay Adefuye

solarsylver said:


> View attachment 3855587
> 
> Celeste hobo. My current favorite bag.


Love your bag charm!


----------



## Zealous

Hobbsy said:


> Adorable!



Thanks, Hobbsy!

Your melon kisslock is so lovely.


----------



## Hobbsy

Zealous said:


> Thanks, Hobbsy!
> 
> Your melon kisslock is so lovely.


Thanks!


----------



## Raech

With my new Ladurée charm


----------



## Mia Wallace

Im in full black mode with my Juliette.


----------



## holiday123

I'm dying for Florida to get some cool weather... maybe pulling out some Fall colors will help. Fog swagger today. Really hard to capture the color.


----------



## whatevany

For Fall, I believe its called Hampton Soho from the mid 2000's:


----------



## MKB0925

whatevany said:


> For Fall, I believe its called Hampton Soho from the mid 2000's:
> View attachment 3856977



Great bag!


----------



## Zealous

Amanda Flap in Cognac


----------



## whateve

Bleecker mini duffle in loganberry.


----------



## undecided45

Taking the Nolita wristlet out for dinner


----------



## MooMooVT

undecided45 said:


> Taking the Nolita wristlet out for dinner


And the black tea rose Apple Watch band, I see


----------



## undecided45

MooMooVT said:


> And the black tea rose Apple Watch band, I see


Good eyes!


----------



## BeachBagGal

undecided45 said:


> Taking the Nolita wristlet out for dinner



Love the Nolita!


----------



## eleanors36

Raech said:


> View attachment 3856709
> 
> 
> With my new Ladurée charm


Lovely!


----------



## eleanors36

undecided45 said:


> Taking the Nolita wristlet out for dinner


Perfect dinner size!


----------



## carterazo

Raech said:


> So I'm in love with a style that no longer exists aren't I? Lol.


You can probably find one on ebay. They're not very common, though.


----------



## carterazo

I carried my lovely Borough in milk one day * must get a pic*
Then i moved into this beauty for the rest of the week!  I can't remember the last time I carried a bag so many days in a row. Who knew red/orange coordinated with so many colors!?. [emoji41] [emoji7]


----------



## undecided45

eleanors36 said:


> Perfect dinner size!


Yes! A friend of mine actually commented at dinner that the bag was so small, and I said,  "well we only went out to dinner, you don't want to see my work bag!"


----------



## MooMooVT

carterazo said:


> I carried my lovely Borough in milk one day * must get a pic*
> Then i moved into this beauty for the rest of the week!  I can't remember the last time I carried a bag so many days in a row. Who knew red/orange coordinated with so many colors!?. [emoji41] [emoji7]
> View attachment 3858026


TDF


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I carried my lovely Borough in milk one day * must get a pic*
> Then i moved into this beauty for the rest of the week!  I can't remember the last time I carried a bag so many days in a row. Who knew red/orange coordinated with so many colors!?. [emoji41] [emoji7]
> View attachment 3858026


I totally understand. This is a great bag and it is so comfortable on the shoulder.


----------



## Pagan

My Fog Mercer with one of my new little Laduree charms. I bought the charm just for this bag because it always felt a little underdressed to me. Now, just perfect.

Shot of the last of my garden still in bloom - 22 degrees celcius in Toronto today.


----------



## Esquared72

This pretty little thing


----------



## TangerineKandy

Wine tasting with a friend and my dinky today !


----------



## TangerineKandy

Wine tasting with a friend and my dinky today ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3859679


----------



## TangerineKandy

Wine tasting with a friend and my dinky today ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3859679


----------



## TangerineKandy

Oops, can a mod please delete the double posts please?


----------



## SEWDimples

Pagan said:


> My Fog Mercer with one of my new little Laduree charms. I bought the charm just for this bag because it always felt a little underdressed to me. Now, just perfect.
> 
> Shot of the last of my garden still in bloom - 22 degrees celcius in Toronto today.
> 
> View attachment 3858668



Nice bag. The bag charm looks perfect.



eehlers said:


> This pretty little thing
> View attachment 3858917



Yes, it is. I love this bag.



TangerineKandy said:


> Wine tasting with a friend and my dinky today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859679


Love the color combo.


----------



## Nana61256

Found this Coach Margot handbag (and matching wallet) at a Coach outlet in Orlando this weekend.  The crossgrain leather and matching color suede lining are lovely.  This handbag is very reminiscent of the LV Montaigne MM at a fraction of the cost.  Love the Crimson color, too (my SA said this color is new for Fall 2017).  I really love my new handbag!  And, for fun, I made a houndstooth scarf bow as a homage to my favorite college football team - the Alabama Crimson Tide.  Roll Tide!!


----------



## MooMooVT

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3859757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this Coach Margot handbag (and matching wallet) at a Coach outlet in Orlando this weekend.  The crossgrain leather and matching color suede lining are lovely.  This handbag is very reminiscent of the LV Montaigne MM at a fraction of the cost.  Love the Crimson color, too (my SA said this color is new for Fall 2017).  I really love my new handbag!  And, for fun, I made a houndstooth scarf bow as a homage to my favorite college football team - the Alabama Crimson Tide.  Roll Tide!!


I’ll like this post despite the fact I’m a Ole Miss girl


----------



## Hobbsy

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3859757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this Coach Margot handbag (and matching wallet) at a Coach outlet in Orlando this weekend.  The crossgrain leather and matching color suede lining are lovely.  This handbag is very reminiscent of the LV Montaigne MM at a fraction of the cost.  Love the Crimson color, too (my SA said this color is new for Fall 2017).  I really love my new handbag!  And, for fun, I made a houndstooth scarf bow as a homage to my favorite college football team - the Alabama Crimson Tide.  Roll Tide!!


I was so liking your picture/post until I got down to the Crimson Tide. [emoji13][emoji22][emoji48]
Kidding (kind of)......[emoji6] love the bag and scarf.


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> I carried my lovely Borough in milk one day * must get a pic*
> Then i moved into this beauty for the rest of the week!  I can't remember the last time I carried a bag so many days in a row. Who knew red/orange coordinated with so many colors!?. [emoji41] [emoji7]
> View attachment 3858026


I love this bag!  The color is amazing and style just what i like.  What bag is it?  Is it a Coach?  Doesn't look familiar to me.  Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I love this bag!  The color is amazing and style just what i like.  What bag is it?  Is it a Coach?  Doesn't look familiar to me.  Thank you!


It's a Reed Krakoff RDK hobo from the time when he was still working with Coach. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> I totally understand. This is a great bag and it is so comfortable on the shoulder.


Yes it is! [emoji7]


----------



## Scorpiio

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3834068
> 
> Still in my Rogue! I actually had to replace her, because I was looking at the bag yesterday and realized two of the rivets were gone! At first I was really discouraged, thinking it was losing them as I went all week long. But I looked back on the original photos I took the night I got it, and sure enough, it actually came from Jacksonville that way! The sales lady brought it out to me wrapped in plastic and in my initial shock, because hubby impulsively bought it, I didn't notice! So I took it back yesterday for a swap out. This one has all the rivets and is just as beautiful!


Gorgeous!! My new melons rogue I bought brand new has a defect on the leather. How did you go about swapping the bag out?


----------



## CoachMaven

Scorpiio said:


> Gorgeous!! My new melons rogue I bought brand new has a defect on the leather. How did you go about swapping the bag out?


I called another local store that's larger than the one I purchased from and they had 2 in the back. So I did an even exchange at that store.


----------



## Scorpiio

CoachMaven said:


> I called another local store that's larger than the one I purchased from and they had 2 in the back. So I did an even exchange at that store.


Thank you! What did you say to them, what did you have to provide?


----------



## CoachMaven

Scorpiio said:


> Thank you! What did you say to them, what did you have to provide?


I called them ahead of time and told them I had just purchased the bag the weekend prior and noticed two of the rivets were missing. Did they have any in stock and could I swap them out. They said sure, just please bring the receipt. Easy peasy.


----------



## Scorpiio

CoachMaven said:


> I called them ahead of time and told them I had just purchased the bag the weekend prior and noticed two of the rivets were missing. Did they have any in stock and could I swap them out. They said sure, just please bring the receipt. Easy peasy.


thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

Scorpiio said:


> thank you!


You're welcome


----------



## RayKay

I have been in this beauty all weekend and will stick with her a few more days; she is so comfortable on the hip. As usual my photo does not represent the beautiful blue-green colour well at all:


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Yes it is! [emoji7]


Do you own the RK40 bag? I found a red one at my local consignment show that looks practically new. They are asking $494 and I can get 20% off. Is that a good price?


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Do you own the RK40 bag? I found a red one at my local consignment show that looks practically new. They are asking $494 and I can get 20% off. Is that a good price?


I don't own it. I was too cheap to buy one during the sell out. I think with the 20% off you would be getting a decent price. I would check ebay just in case,  though. I don't know how easy they are to find/get.   The red is stunning!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I don't own it. I was too cheap to buy one during the sell out. I think with the 20% off you would be getting a decent price. I would check ebay just in case,  though. I don't know how easy they are to find/get.   The red is stunning!



Thanks for the feedback. I appreciate it.


----------



## pmburk

First time I have posted in this forum in quite a while! Coach Legacy Rory today - with matching Legacy Soft Wallet & Legacy Large Wristlet in Black Cherry.


----------



## holiday123

pmburk said:


> First time I have posted in this forum in quite a while! Coach Legacy Rory today - with matching Legacy Soft Wallet & Legacy Large Wristlet in Black Cherry.


Love the legacy soft wallets! Great collection!


----------



## Pagan

I picked up my new baby Rogue today (I’m used to her big sisters), and had to move into her right at the store. Love love love.


----------



## Nana61256

undecided45 said:


> Taking the Nolita wristlet out for dinner


Just got this.  Love it!  Very reminiscent of the LV Mini Pochette but big enough for Plus size phones and at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## K.E.W.

pmburk said:


> First time I have posted in this forum in quite a while! Coach Legacy Rory today - with matching Legacy Soft Wallet & Legacy Large Wristlet in Black Cherry.




My FAVORITE all-time Coach Bag!!  Your matching SLG’s are lovely!

Twins in the Black Rory!  I also have her in Carnelian (which I transferred into a Decal Rocker), Sand, and Marine.  The Rory Satchel was my Coach debut (Legacy line) and I’ve never loved any newer bags more than my Rory.


----------



## eleanors36

pmburk said:


> First time I have posted in this forum in quite a while! Coach Legacy Rory today - with matching Legacy Soft Wallet & Legacy Large Wristlet in Black Cherry.


Legacy leather is amazing, isn't it?


----------



## whatevany

Ashley, didn't think I could love a MFF bag this much!


----------



## carterazo

Tearose appliqué Dinky in chalk for the weekend  [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Tearose appliqué Dinky in chalk for the weekend  [emoji7]
> View attachment 3865822


What a little beauty!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> What a little beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

I've been carrying my vintage 1980s shoulder sac for the last week. I just switched into a new to me Sheridan Marietta drawstring from the early 90s.


----------



## CoachMaven

pmburk said:


> First time I have posted in this forum in quite a while! Coach Legacy Rory today - with matching Legacy Soft Wallet & Legacy Large Wristlet in Black Cherry.


Hey! It's good to 'see' you again!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I've been carrying my vintage 1980s shoulder sac for the last week. I just switched into a new to me Sheridan Marietta drawstring from the early 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865887
> View attachment 3865888



Really like these two beautiful classics!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I've been carrying my vintage 1980s shoulder sac for the last week. I just switched into a new to me Sheridan Marietta drawstring from the early 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865887
> View attachment 3865888


Your shoulder sac is gorgeous. Does it hold a lot of your stuff?


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Tearose appliqué Dinky in chalk for the weekend  [emoji7]
> View attachment 3865822


I love this beautiful, classic bag.  It must be such a pleasure to carry her.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Your shoulder sac is gorgeous. Does it hold a lot of your stuff?


Thanks! For me, it is the perfect vintage duffle, because the duffle sac is too big and deep for me. The slim design of the shoulder sac looks much better on me. I fit everything I normally carry in it, including my soft wallet, pencil case, large sunglasses, card case, phone, pill case, etc.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Thanks! For me, it is the perfect vintage duffle, because the duffle sac is too big and deep for me. The slim design of the shoulder sac looks much better on me. I fit everything I normally carry in it, including my soft wallet, pencil case, large sunglasses, card case, phone, pill case, etc.


Thanks for the feedback. I'll have to look for one to include in my collection


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> I love this beautiful, classic bag.  It must be such a pleasure to carry her.


Yes,it is! She makes me feel more chic than I actually am. [emoji12]


----------



## pmburk

CoachMaven said:


> Hey! It's good to 'see' you again!



Hey there!!!


----------



## AntRay23




----------



## whateve

This is a Soho belted pouch #4156 from 1997 with a Juicy Couture key fob.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> This is a Soho belted pouch #4156 from 1997 with a Juicy Couture key fob.


Another one of your great pairings!


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> This is a Soho belted pouch #4156 from 1997 with a Juicy Couture key fob.


Your vintage bags look in perfect shape!  Beautiful!!


----------



## Zealous

View attachment 3867584


Vintage Orange Double Kisslock or Swing Bag dressed like a pumpkin with a green pony scarf & added keychain. 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Nana61256

The Edie with pebbled leather & glovetanned tooled leather sides.  Love my new bag!   But, can't decide on a wallet.  The choices:
#1 totally matching (color & nickel hardware) glovetanned leather zip around wallet with tea rose tooling.   Perfect size for me.   Does hold my Plus size phone.  How durable are these appliqués?
#2 same color pebbled leather double zip wallet.  Holds everything plus more.  Very practical as doubles as a wristlet.  Strap not detachable, though.  And, silver not nickel hardware.
Opinions?


----------



## Bagmedic

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3867581
> View attachment 3867580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Edie with pebbled leather & glovetanned tooled leather sides.  Love my new bag!   But, can't decide on a wallet.  The choices:
> #1 totally matching (color & nickel hardware) glovetanned leather zip around wallet with tea rose tooling.   Perfect size for me.   Does hold my Plus size phone.  How durable are these appliqués?
> #2 same color pebbled leather double zip wallet.  Holds everything plus more.  Very practical as doubles as a wristlet.  Strap not detachable, though.  And, silver not nickel hardware.
> Opinions?


I like the tea rose one!  I've been eyeing that wallet myself in black but have a hard time spending that much on a wallet.  It is a neutral color and should last for a long time so I guess I need to get over the cost!


----------



## whateve

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3867581
> View attachment 3867580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Edie with pebbled leather & glovetanned tooled leather sides.  Love my new bag!   But, can't decide on a wallet.  The choices:
> #1 totally matching (color & nickel hardware) glovetanned leather zip around wallet with tea rose tooling.   Perfect size for me.   Does hold my Plus size phone.  How durable are these appliqués?
> #2 same color pebbled leather double zip wallet.  Holds everything plus more.  Very practical as doubles as a wristlet.  Strap not detachable, though.  And, silver not nickel hardware.
> Opinions?





Bagmedic said:


> I like the tea rose one!  I've been eyeing that wallet myself in black but have a hard time spending that much on a wallet.  It is a neutral color and should last for a long time so I guess I need to get over the cost!


I agree!


----------



## Nana61256

Bagmedic said:


> I like the tea rose one!  I've been eyeing that wallet myself in black but have a hard time spending that much on a wallet.  It is a neutral color and should last for a long time so I guess I need to get over the cost!


Thanks!   I do like the tea rose one the best.  Just so gorgeous.  I agree about wallet prices, but this color wallet was at 40% off so I can justify that more.


----------



## Nana61256

whateve said:


> I agree!


Thanks for your feedback!  I do love the tea rose one!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Zealous said:


> View attachment 3867584
> 
> 
> Vintage Orange Double Kisslock or Swing Bag dressed like a pumpkin with a green pony scarf & added keychain.
> 
> Happy Halloween!



How cute!!


----------



## Zealous

BeachBagGal said:


> How cute!!



Thank you, BBG!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> This is a Soho belted pouch #4156 from 1997 with a Juicy Couture key fob.


I love your key fob!  It's hard to find really nice sparkling ones like this for Halloween!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> I love your key fob!  It's hard to find really nice sparkling ones like this for Halloween!


Thank you! Juicy Couture always had a lot of bling. I got this one a few years ago.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> This is a Soho belted pouch #4156 from 1997 with a Juicy Couture key fob.


If only we could meet for  coffee and let our pumpkin bags have a play date lol!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Thank you! Juicy Couture always had a lot of bling. I got this one a few years ago.


I’ll have to keep an eye out for these. There’s never enough bling or sparkle for me!


----------



## MKB0925

whateve said:


> I've been carrying my vintage 1980s shoulder sac for the last week. I just switched into a new to me Sheridan Marietta drawstring from the early 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865887
> View attachment 3865888


Gorgeous bags!!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Thank you! Juicy Couture always had a lot of bling. I got this one a few years ago.


I must agree with whateve. Nearly all of my Juicy key fobs have some kind of sparkle.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> I must agree with whateve. Nearly all of my Juicy key fobs have some kind of sparkle.
> View attachment 3868634
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868635
> View attachment 3868636


I have these and one more I never photographed.


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> I've been carrying my vintage 1980s shoulder sac for the last week. I just switched into a new to me Sheridan Marietta drawstring from the early 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865887
> View attachment 3865888



You couldn’t have found better charms to make each bag pop!!  And you finally ended up with that adorable bee, yay!

I’m having a brain fart — when did that blue cactus charm come out?


----------



## jade

The black Urbane is a go to. And it has help up pretty well with lots of use. It manages to be roomy and sleek.


----------



## zjones

Cooper is borrowing my new rainbow strap for our trip to California.


----------



## popartist

Have a concert tonight, so taking out my new customized Saddle 23,  bought during the recent F&F private sale.  It is definitely roomier than a Dinky, while still remaining small, which I like a lot.


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> You couldn’t have found better charms to make each bag pop!!  And you finally ended up with that adorable bee, yay!
> 
> I’m having a brain fart — when did that blue cactus charm come out?


Thank you! I think the cactus came out the same time as the bee. I got it on ebay.


----------



## eleanors36

One of my favorites.


----------



## houseof999

I can't stop carrying this cutie! I have my card pouch on one side and the cherries charm on the opposite side. [emoji523]


----------



## Pagan

I'm kicking myself for not having bought the red card case when I had the chance.


----------



## houseof999

Pagan said:


> I'm kicking myself for not having bought the red card case when I had the chance.


Me too. I don't know why I hesitated when it was available. Non buyers remorse. [emoji24]


----------



## Pagan

houseof999 said:


> Me too. I don't know why I hesitated when it was available. Non buyers remorse. [emoji24]


Red is my favourite colour and 1941 Red is glorious. My SA told me that she thinks the colour has been discontinued.

I had it in my hand at Coach House, and couldn't imagine what I'd use it for. I should have bought it just because I loved it and it would look great as a bag charm. I'm so glad I bought the Cherries wallet that's lined in that colour.


----------



## houseof999

Pagan said:


> Red is my favourite colour and 1941 Red is glorious. My SA told me that she thinks the colour has been discontinued.
> 
> I had it in my hand at Coach House, and couldn't imagine what I'd use it for. I should have bought it just because I loved it and it would look great as a bag charm. I'm so glad I bought the Cherries wallet that's lined in that colour.


The SA in the store should have given you that idea. I even thought about putting it on a Coach necklace for carrying your ID/badge but I'm not working currently. I totally would have if I were.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pagan said:


> I'm kicking myself for not having bought the red card case when I had the chance.



Same here! [emoji31]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I can't stop carrying this cutie! I have my card pouch on one side and the cherries charm on the opposite side. [emoji523]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869189
> View attachment 3869190


So cute! You must live in a place where it is really cold!


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I have these and one more I never photographed.


OMG no! Those are soooo fricken' cute!  Please, don't post anymore or I'll have a new hobby! There's not a lot left for me to collect in Coach items and I've been growing somewhat tired of collecting Coach anyway, so I'm a prime candidate for a new hobby......


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> So cute! You must live in a place where it is really cold!


It was in the 40s yesterday. It's lot warmer today in the 60s. But I'm a former Texas resident so I'm always cold.


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> OMG no! Those are soooo fricken' cute!  Please, don't post anymore or I'll have a new hobby! There's not a lot left for me to collect in Coach items and I've been growing somewhat tired of collecting Coach anyway, so I'm a prime candidate for a new hobby......


lol! I really try not to look at other brands, but I have keychains from Juicy, Kate Spade, Fossil, Henri Bendel, etsy, and Brighton, as well as a few hundred Coach! It is both relieving and frustrating to look at new Coach listings on ebay and realize I already own almost everything listed that I like. There are still about 20 older Coach keychains on my wish list.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> lol! I really try not to look at other brands, but I have keychains from Juicy, Kate Spade, Fossil, Henri Bendel, etsy, and Brighton, as well as a few hundred Coach! It is both relieving and frustrating to look at new Coach listings on ebay and realize I already own almost everything listed that I like. There are still about 20 older Coach keychains on my wish list.


There's 4 leather and 2 metal keychains still on my want list and possibly 2 other metal ones. I'm not sure if 2 of the metal ones were ever made into keychains or if the ones I saw were 'custom made' by taking the charms off bracelets or lanyards and put on a key ring.


----------



## CoachMaven

eleanors36 said:


> View attachment 3869187
> 
> One of my favorites.


Twins!  I love this bag so much!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Carrying my Mercer satchel for the next month or so 



Sorry for the dirty mirror shot.


----------



## momtok

Friday and Saturday, I'm taking the cherries out for their first run.  Friday (tomorrow) I have to hit the Coach store to pick up the rest of my birthday haul (cherries dinky was a part of it; my birthday was Halloween, so when my SA offered me F&F the other week, hubby suggested I do a birthday haul).

I'll use it Saturday too, despite the autumn air, because damn it I want to look good.  Plus, the red cherries should be good luck (red for luck in Chinese tradition; I may not be Chinese, but daughter is).

Saturday is a big day ... last February our daughter became the first fourth-degree black sash in kung fu that our local kwoon/school has ever produced (kung fu uses sashes, karate uses belts).  So now this Saturday she tests for (1) first-degree black belt in karate (after ten years, they've essentially run out kung fu curriculum for her, so have started teaching her karate curriculum as well), and (2) she *also* tests for the next level of instructor for kung fu.  Having just turned fifteen a week ago, she is now allowed to have more kids under her instruction with fewer adults in the area ... a daycare is attached to this school, so there are state regulations to follow, and now she qualifies for more individual responsibility with children.  Anyway, the Shifu who tutors her is really excited and believes she'll knock both tests out of the park ... so damn it, I want to look stylin' while she does it. 

You know, when I first joined tpf, many moons ago, she was just a lowly blue sash.  Can I show something for my fellow oldies who may remember those days?  This is from three years ago, but it's one of my favorites ...  .  That was the board-breaking part of the test for third-degree black sash in 2014, and then she passed for fourth-degree this past February 2017.  Those boards are an inch thick ... just look at her go.  The guy in the green with who she does the first break, and who gives her a look to kind of "center" her -- he's been her special tutor for years.  To bring it back to bags, I've bought so much Coach and treats and baby supplies for his wife and children, it's unreal.    She loves grey bags and yellow bags, so I'm always interested to see what Coach does in those colors.  After all this time, we love him like family, and he's a good guy ... loves to see his wife happy too.  I'm watching the "stone" colored bags that I'm hoping will be in SAS ... they'd make a great Christmas for her.


----------



## Pagan

pearlsnjeans said:


> Carrying my Mercer satchel for the next month or so
> View attachment 3869375
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dirty mirror shot.


Twins on this bag!


----------



## Bagmedic

momtok said:


> Friday and Saturday, I'm taking the cherries out for their first run.  Friday (tomorrow) I have to hit the Coach store to pick up the rest of my birthday haul (cherries dinky was a part of it; my birthday was Halloween, so when my SA offered me F&F the other week, hubby suggested I do a birthday haul).
> 
> I'll use it Saturday too, despite the autumn air, because damn it I want to look good.  Plus, the red cherries should be good luck (red for luck in Chinese tradition; I may not be Chinese, but daughter is).
> 
> Saturday is a big day ... last February our daughter became the first fourth-degree black sash in kung fu that our local kwoon/school has ever produced (kung fu uses sashes, karate uses belts).  So now this Saturday she tests for (1) first-degree black belt in karate (after ten years, they've essentially run out kung fu curriculum for her, so have started teaching her karate curriculum as well), and (2) she *also* tests for the next level of instructor for kung fu.  Having just turned fifteen a week ago, she is now allowed to have more kids under her instruction with fewer adults in the area ... a daycare is attached to this school, so there are state regulations to follow, and now she qualifies for more individual responsibility with children.  Anyway, the Shifu who tutors her is really excited and believes she'll knock both tests out of the park ... so damn it, I want to look stylin' while she does it.
> 
> You know, when I first joined tpf, many moons ago, she was just a lowly blue sash.  Can I show something for my fellow oldies who may remember those days?  This is from three years ago, but it's one of my favorites ...  .  That was the board-breaking part of the test for third-degree black sash in 2014, and then she passed for fourth-degree this past February 2017.  Those boards are an inch thick ... just look at her go.  The guy in the green with who she does the first break, and who gives her a look to kind of "center" her -- he's been her special tutor for years.  To bring it back to bags, I've bought so much Coach and treats and baby supplies for his wife and children, it's unreal.    She loves grey bags and yellow bags, so I'm always interested to see what Coach does in those colors.  After all this time, we love him like family, and he's a good guy ... loves to see his wife happy too.  I'm watching the "stone" colored bags that I'm hoping will be in SAS ... they'd make a great Christmas for her.



Wow!  She's a tough little one!  Great for her to have confidence, too!


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my new Olive Rogue 30 today! Loving this bag![emoji7]


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Pagan said:


> Twins on this bag!



YAY!  I'm so glad~~ looking forward to seeing your pics, too.


----------



## CoachMaven

I knew I wouldn't be able to hold out till December, lol. My Steel Blue Rogue.


----------



## Pagan

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 3869771
> 
> I knew I wouldn't be able to hold out till December, lol. My Steel Blue Rogue.


I love this one. Enjoy her!


----------



## Scully Piper

Late post from yesterday...camo Mickie


----------



## Scully Piper

whateve said:


> I'm carrying suede watermelon satchel. This bag is nearly 50 years old.


Wow[emoji7] she's a beauty!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

All bundled up with my Mercer today:


----------



## donutsprinkles

pearlsnjeans said:


> All bundled up with my Mercer today:
> View attachment 3869840


Cute outfit! I'm feeling inspired to stay on the hunt for a great camel coat.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

donutsprinkles said:


> Cute outfit! I'm feeling inspired to stay on the hunt for a great camel coat.


Hello @donutsprinkles (I love your user name, btw)!  Thank you for the lovely comments.  My coat is from J.Crew called "Regent" but unfortunately, they don't have it this year.  They make something similar called "Daphne."  Hope you find your perfect camel coat!


----------



## AubergineSally

My whiplash saddlebag in oxblood. (Picture reveals one of my methods of dealing with the problem of too much fringe.)


----------



## Scully Piper

AubergineSally said:


> My whiplash saddlebag in oxblood. (Picture reveals one of my methods of dealing with the problem of too much fringe.)


I just love this color!!!


----------



## MooMooVT

My whiplash saddlebag in oxblood. (Picture reveals one of my methods of dealing with the problem of too much fringe.)[/QUOTE] @AubergineSally 

Love this bag and your improvement make me cover it even more


----------



## Bagmedic

AubergineSally said:


> My whiplash saddlebag in oxblood. (Picture reveals one of my methods of dealing with the problem of too much fringe.)


How did you do that with the fringe?  Great idea and adds more interest to the bag!


----------



## holiday123




----------



## AubergineSally

Bagmedic said:


> How did you do that with the fringe?  Great idea and adds more interest to the bag!



Thank you. It took me a while to figure out but I am happy with the result. 

First I removed the "cat whiskers" (the fringe on the four bottom corners) and put those away.

I wove the fringe on the two sides of the bag  into the lacing on the upper part of the sides to make a knot effect. Then I knotted the fringe on the four upper corners into "snake knots." I didn't know anything about making decorative knots but I found plenty of YouTube videos. Snake knots were the easiest I could find so I went with those.

My issue with the fringe was that it hung so far below the bag and shwooshed around while I walked. Too much fashion drama for a short woman! Knotting and weaving the fringe shorted it to about level with the bottom of the bag. The knots also made the fringe heavier so it doesn't swing.

I also have the bag in mineral. I removed all the fringe on that one and attached the four, shorter,  cat whiskers to the lacing on the sides, after removing the original side fringe.


----------



## Bagmedic

AubergineSally said:


> Thank you. It took me a while to figure out but I am happy with the result.
> 
> First I removed the "cat whiskers" (the fringe on the four bottom corners) and put those away.
> 
> I wove the fringe on the two sides of the bag  into the lacing on the upper part of the sides to make a knot effect. Then I knotted the fringe on the four upper corners into "snake knots." I didn't know anything about making decorative knots but I found plenty of YouTube videos. Snake knots were the easiest I could find so I went with those.
> 
> My issue with the fringe was that it hung so far below the bag and shwooshed around while I walked. Too much fashion drama for a short woman! Knotting and weaving the fringe shorted it to about level with the bottom of the bag. The knots also made the fringe heavier so it doesn't swing.
> 
> I also have the bag in mineral. I removed all the fringe on that one and attached the four, shorter,  cat whiskers to the lacing on the sides, after removing the original side fringe.


Thanks for all the info!  I regret not buying one when I had the chance.  I actually had the tan one and returned it since I had so many bags....but now I want it back!  I think it is a great fall look especially if I can do what you did with the fringe!  Great idea!  Thanks for sharing!  I'll have to keep my eye out for one on "the bay"!


----------



## MooMooVT

Bagmedic said:


> Thanks for all the info!  I regret not buying one when I had the chance.  I actually had the tan one and returned it since I had so many bags....but now I want it back!  I think it is a great fall look especially if I can do what you did with the fringe!  Great idea!  Thanks for sharing!  I'll have to keep my eye out for one on "the bay"!


I keep hoping they bring back the pebbled leather Saddle...


----------



## Suzanne B.

AubergineSally said:


> Thank you. It took me a while to figure out but I am happy with the result.
> 
> First I removed the "cat whiskers" (the fringe on the four bottom corners) and put those away.
> 
> I wove the fringe on the two sides of the bag  into the lacing on the upper part of the sides to make a knot effect. Then I knotted the fringe on the four upper corners into "snake knots." I didn't know anything about making decorative knots but I found plenty of YouTube videos. Snake knots were the easiest I could find so I went with those.
> 
> My issue with the fringe was that it hung so far below the bag and shwooshed around while I walked. Too much fashion drama for a short woman! Knotting and weaving the fringe shorted it to about level with the bottom of the bag. The knots also made the fringe heavier so it doesn't swing.
> 
> I also have the bag in mineral. I removed all the fringe on that one and attached the four, shorter,  cat whiskers to the lacing on the sides, after removing the original side fringe.


I hated those cat whiskers! I just removed all four of mine and left the rest alone. I'm short too, but the swishing doesn't bother me, I'm a fringe person.


----------



## SEWDimples

AubergineSally said:


> My whiplash saddlebag in oxblood. (Picture reveals one of my methods of dealing with the problem of too much fringe.)


I like what your did to the fringe. It looks really unique. Thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## undecided45

MooMooVT said:


> I keep hoping they bring back the pebbled leather Saddle...


I got mine in chalk on a Facebook sale a few months ago, there are a lot out there for purchase at a decent price!


----------



## Bagmedic

undecided45 said:


> I got mine in chalk on a Facebook sale a few months ago, there are a lot out there for purchase at a decent price!


I'm not good with Facebook.  How do you find the sales?  Thank you!


----------



## Silkpearl

AubergineSally said:


> My whiplash saddlebag in oxblood. (Picture reveals one of my methods of dealing with the problem of too much fringe.)


Love this method of dealing with fringe!!! Looks intricate, beautiful and bag appropriate. Clever!!!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Bringing this guy out with me today! Feels good to move back into the Rogue after being obsessed with my kisslocks the past couple months.


----------



## undecided45

Bagmedic said:


> I'm not good with Facebook.  How do you find the sales?  Thank you!


There's a marketplace section of Facebook that will show you sales in your area, you can filter for coach purses. I would definitely have it authenticated before purchase by someone here on TPF!


----------



## carterazo

Mickie in orange


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Mickie in orange
> View attachment 3872041


I've always loved this bag!  Such a cheerful colour and it really lifts the spirits!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> I've always loved this bag!  Such a cheerful colour and it really lifts the spirits!


That's exactly how I feel about the color! [emoji7]


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Swagger 27


----------



## teagirl1

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3861200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up my new baby Rogue today (I’m used to her big sisters), and had to move into her right at the store. Love love love.



Love this, is it the 25 or 17?


----------



## Pagan

teagirl1 said:


> Love this, is it the 25 or 17?


It's the 25 - that's as small as I can go for more than an 'out for the day' bag.


----------



## houseof999

I haven't carried my oxblood Rogue at all.  Just switched from the Cherry Rogue to oxblood and was feeling too plain so I added the red Tricky hangtag. All the hangtags were feeling crowded with the key fob so I moved the key fob to one of the zipper pulls. Not to pull with though. I'll be using the other pull to get in and out of the bag.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Felix 'Bag of Tricks' Dinky 32 with strap from my Kisslock Satchel and Turnlock Pouch. I love the different hardware (brass & black copper) combo and the glitter edge stain against the yellow and black shearling. It all works.....well to me it does anyway lol.


----------



## houseof999

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3873319
> 
> 
> Felix 'Bag of Tricks' Dinky 32 with strap from my Kisslock Satchel and Turnlock Pouch. I love the different hardware (brass & black copper) combo and the glitter edge stain against the yellow and black shearling. It all works.....well to me it does anyway lol.



Brass and black copper works for me too!  Why wouldn't black and gold go together? I put my purple pouch on my Cherry print Rogue that has black copper hardware too!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I've been carrying my vintage 1980s shoulder sac for the last week. I just switched into a new to me Sheridan Marietta drawstring from the early 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865887
> View attachment 3865888


Hi whateve. Does the shoulder sac have a pocket? Do you know the original style number? TIA.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Hi whateve. Does the shoulder sac have a pocket? Do you know the original style number? TIA.


It only has one open pocket inside. The style number is 9730 but you probably won't find many listed with the style number. They will  have NYC or US all numeric creeds.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> It only has one open pocket inside. The style number is 9730 but you probably won't find many listed with the style number. They will  have NYC or US all numeric creeds.


Thanks for the info. I think I'm confusing your bag with another style that has a pocket on the outside, which is style #9816.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I'm confusing your bag with another style that has a pocket on the outside, which is style #9816.


Yes I believe you are. 9816 is a slim duffle medium from the late 90s, early 2000s. There is also a larger size, 9060. I appreciate the functionality of these bags but I don't care for the shape. I don't think the leather is as scrumptious. Also take a look at 4169, the Soho Erickson. It has an outside pocket and is made from lighter weight leather that drapes better IMO than 9816 or 9060.


----------



## carterazo

Carried my beautiful Juliette in pleated leather. (I've ignored her for far too long. Shame!)


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> Carried my beautiful Juliette in pleated leather. (I've ignored her for far too long. Shame!)
> View attachment 3874697


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> What a gorgeous color!


Thanks! It's the most beautiful magenta. [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Carried my beautiful Juliette in pleated leather. (I've ignored her for far too long. Shame!)
> View attachment 3874697


Beautiful!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Carried my beautiful Juliette in pleated leather. (I've ignored her for far too long. Shame!)
> View attachment 3874697


Madison leather, my favourite!  That's a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Carried my beautiful Juliette in pleated leather. (I've ignored her for far too long. Shame!)
> View attachment 3874697


Such a beautiful color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Carried my beautiful Juliette in pleated leather. (I've ignored her for far too long. Shame!)
> View attachment 3874697



Wow what a pretty, vibrant color! [emoji173]️


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> Madison leather, my favourite!  That's a gorgeous colour!





Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful color.





BeachBagGal said:


> Wow what a pretty, vibrant color! [emoji173]️


Thanks ladies!  That color lifts my heart.  [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## musiclover

Beautiful Borough. This is such a lovely bag. I’m still enjoying carrying it so much. 


And all my small things for today 


@carterazo I’m still carrying the empty blue rivets and stars wristlet!  It’s too pretty to leave at home!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> Beautiful Borough. This is such a lovely bag. I’m still enjoying carrying it so much.
> View attachment 3875085
> 
> And all my small things for today
> View attachment 3875087
> 
> @carterazo I’m still carrying the empty blue rivets and stars wristlet!  It’s too pretty to leave at home!


Your Borough is so yummy!
Lol! I love how you're still carrying your gorgeous star rivets wristlet. It's prettier than all the other items,  if you ask me. [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Beautiful Borough. This is such a lovely bag. I’m still enjoying carrying it so much.
> View attachment 3875085
> 
> And all my small things for today
> View attachment 3875087
> 
> @carterazo I’m still carrying the empty blue rivets and stars wristlet!  It’s too pretty to leave at home!





carterazo said:


> Your Borough is so yummy!
> Lol! I love how you're still carrying your gorgeous star rivets wristlet. It's prettier than all the other items,  if you ask me. [emoji4]



I agree, love that star rivets wristlet too! [emoji173]️


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Your Borough is so yummy!
> Lol! I love how you're still carrying your gorgeous star rivets wristlet. It's prettier than all the other items,  if you ask me. [emoji4]


I love my Borough!  I also have the tan smooth leather and they are two of the best bags I've ever purchased!

Ha ha ha!  I love my star rivets wristlet so much.  I think she's beautiful as well!  Certainly giving the other pieces a run for their money!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> I agree, love that star rivets wristlet too! [emoji173]️


I am so tempted to buy something else in this beautiful metallic blue!  But sadly, trying to show some restraint with Christmas coming.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> I love my Borough!  I also have the tan smooth leather and they are two of the best bags I've ever purchased!
> 
> Ha ha ha!  I love my star rivets wristlet so much.  I think she's beautiful as well!  Certainly giving the other pieces a run for their money!


The tan smooth leather B is so classy!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Beautiful Borough. This is such a lovely bag. I’m still enjoying carrying it so much.
> View attachment 3875085
> 
> And all my small things for today
> View attachment 3875087
> 
> @carterazo I’m still carrying the empty blue rivets and stars wristlet!  It’s too pretty to leave at home!


This is so so beautiful!!!!  Your beautiful SLGs too. Especially the round coin purse which has been on my mind for like 2 years but I can’t figure out what I can use it for.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> The tan smooth leather B is so classy!


I feel very professional when I take it to work.  I feel lucky to even have two Boroughs.  I think it's among Coach's best designs.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> This is so so beautiful!!!!  Your beautiful SLGs too. Especially the round coin purse which has been on my mind for like 2 years but I can’t figure out what I can use it for.


Thank you, IM!  I love SLGs, especially my new little wristlet!  I use my round coin purse to hold my $1 and $2 coins.  It adds up fast!  Sometimes I want that change to buy a coffee or pay for parking and this way I always have a bit of cash with me.  LV has the new one with those cute polar bears on it for the Christmas animation, but I'm very happy with my classic monogram choice.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I've been carrying the same bag every day for the last six months. Since Tyler is six months old today I thought I'd post a picture of her celebrating her birthday at Peet's this morning.


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> I've been carrying the same bag every day for the last six months. Since Tyler is six months old today I thought I'd post a picture of her celebrating her birthday at Peet's this morning.
> View attachment 3876282


I don’t remember this bag.  Is it from retail?


----------



## BeachBagGal

RuedeNesle said:


> I've been carrying the same bag every day for the last six months. Since Tyler is six months old today I thought I'd post a picture of her celebrating her birthday at Peet's this morning.
> View attachment 3876282



Love your tote! Is this a boutique or outlet tote?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hi @BeachBagGal! (I forgot to quote you!)
Thanks!
This is an outlet tote. I bought it online during one of the online sales in May.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> I don’t remember this bag.  Is it from retail?


Hi Bagmedic!
It's an outlet bag. It debuted about a year or so ago, but not in red. When I saw it in red during one of the May online sales I just had to get it!


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi @BeachBagGal! (I forgot to quote you!)
> Thanks!
> This is an outlet tote. I bought it online during one of the online sales in May.


By the way, I bought the red dooney in your ID the other day!  Waiting on her arrival!  I may need to add this red tote to my collection, too!  Looks like supple pebbled leather.  I haven't like much of the outlet styles these days so only buy if I see a retail bag I like.  I don't think these are available any longer on the online outlet but will check!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> By the way, I bought the red dooney in your ID the other day!  Waiting on her arrival!  I may need to add this red tote to my collection, too!  Looks like supple pebbled leather.  I haven't like much of the styles these days so only buy if I see a retail bag I like.  I don't think these are available any longer on the online outlet but will check!


You bought it? Congrats! I'm anxious for it to arrive. I really hope it's love! I'll look for your post in the Dooney forum.
The leather on Tyler is very supple! I checked the current online sale (ending in 3 days) and Tyler is not available. I was at the Coach outlet in Livermore CA last Monday and they had Tyler in pink only. I don't know what your ebay buying comfort level is, but Tyler is available on ebay.  I just checked and Tyler is also available on amazon.com.


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> You bought it? Congrats! I'm anxious for it to arrive. I really hope it's love! I'll look for your post in the Dooney forum.
> The leather on Tyler is very supple! I checked the current online sale (ending in 3 days) and Tyler is not available. I was at the Coach outlet in Livermore CA last Monday and they had Tyler in pink only. I don't know what your ebay buying comfort level is, but Tyler is available on ebay.  I just checked and Tyler is also available on amazon.com.


I need to figure out how to post photos.  I have a few things from the last Coach sale to share.  I went to the online site right after I saw your post and for some reason I can't get in....they say they are having technical difficulties.  I keep trying but still locked out.  (:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> I need to figure out how to post photos.  I have a few things from the last Coach sale to share.  I went to the online site right after I saw your post and for some reason I can't get in....they say they are having technical difficulties.  I keep trying but still locked out.  (:


I used to use Photobucket for my photos but I don't need it anymore to attach pics in TPF. I upload them from my drive. When I want to post pics from my phone I have to use the Purse Forum app. 
I just went to the online site. I never sign out so I wonder if that makes a difference. There are 3 days and 1 hour left as of right now.


----------



## Nana61256

I just bought this Coach Chelsea Crossbody and matching wallet in the Cherry color with dark nickel hardware on sale at Dillard's.  LOVE this color!  A deep rich color.  Gorgeous!  I also ordered the Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel in the same color also on sale.  And, I will be stalking the Black Friday sales to hopefully snag the black on black Drifter, too.  Really loving Coach these days!


----------



## Bag Fetish

An oldie  some days I just like carry a bag that is plain and understated


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3876811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this Coach Chelsea Crossbody and matching wallet in the Cherry color with dark nickel hardware on sale at Dillard's.  LOVE this color!  A deep rich color.  Gorgeous!  I also ordered the Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel in the same color also on sale.  And, I will be stalking the Black Friday sales to hopefully snag the black on black Drifter, too.  Really loving Coach these days!



Love this red!!  Do your pix accurately represent how the color looks irl?


----------



## Nana61256

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this red!!  Do your pix accurately represent how the color looks irl?


Thanks!  And, yes, the pic/color is very accurate.  I took it outside in natural daylight.  A most lovely deep rich red color.  The name is Cherry.  You can see the color of deep rich cherries in it but it also leans to a candy apple red.  No orange or pink tones whatsoever.  I just love it.  Been looking for a red bag & wallet but I don't care for the red tones that are bright and/or orangy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nana61256 said:


> Thanks!  And, yes, the pic/color is very accurate.  I took it outside in natural daylight.  A most lovely deep rich red color.  The name is Cherry.  You can see the color of deep rich cherries in it but it also leans to a candy apple red.  No orange or pink tones whatsoever.  I just love it.  Been looking for a red bag & wallet but I don't care for the red tones that are bright and/or orangy.



Nice! I love the gunmetal hardware on it. I wish they made a Nolita wristlet in this color!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3876811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this Coach Chelsea Crossbody and matching wallet in the Cherry color with dark nickel hardware on sale at Dillard's.  LOVE this color!  A deep rich color.  Gorgeous!  I also ordered the Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel in the same color also on sale.  And, I will be stalking the Black Friday sales to hopefully snag the black on black Drifter, too.  Really loving Coach these days!



This is the perfect red for fall and the holidays [emoji173]️ [emoji260][emoji262][emoji173]️ Love it!


----------



## whateve

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3876811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this Coach Chelsea Crossbody and matching wallet in the Cherry color with dark nickel hardware on sale at Dillard's.  LOVE this color!  A deep rich color.  Gorgeous!  I also ordered the Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel in the same color also on sale.  And, I will be stalking the Black Friday sales to hopefully snag the black on black Drifter, too.  Really loving Coach these days!


Gorgeous red!!


----------



## whateve

Bag Fetish said:


> An oldie  some days I just like carry a bag that is plain and understated


I don't think it is plain at all! It's a very elegant bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3876811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this Coach Chelsea Crossbody and matching wallet in the Cherry color with dark nickel hardware on sale at Dillard's.  LOVE this color!  A deep rich color.  Gorgeous!  I also ordered the Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel in the same color also on sale.  And, I will be stalking the Black Friday sales to hopefully snag the black on black Drifter, too.  Really loving Coach these days!


Congrats! I love this color. It is amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## Chiichan

Bag Fetish said:


> An oldie  some days I just like carry a bag that is plain and understated



I love the Sophia! I don’t think they are boring at all!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3876811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this Coach Chelsea Crossbody and matching wallet in the Cherry color with dark nickel hardware on sale at Dillard's.  LOVE this color!  A deep rich color.  Gorgeous!  I also ordered the Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel in the same color also on sale.  And, I will be stalking the Black Friday sales to hopefully snag the black on black Drifter, too.  Really loving Coach these days!


Love this-going to try to find for my mum who is waiting for a date to.have an operation to remove a large tumour she needs a treat I think


----------



## MKB0925

RuedeNesle said:


> I've been carrying the same bag every day for the last six months. Since Tyler is six months old today I thought I'd post a picture of her celebrating her birthday at Peet's this morning.
> View attachment 3876282



Gorgeous color!


----------



## MKB0925

Bag Fetish said:


> An oldie  some days I just like carry a bag that is plain and understated



Love this bag! Not plain at all!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous color!


Hi MKB!
Thanks!


----------



## Nana61256

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3876811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this Coach Chelsea Crossbody and matching wallet in the Cherry color with dark nickel hardware on sale at Dillard's.  LOVE this color!  A deep rich color.  Gorgeous!  I also ordered the Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel in the same color also on sale.  And, I will be stalking the Black Friday sales to hopefully snag the black on black Drifter, too.  Really loving Coach these days!


Just got my Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel in the same deep beautiful red Cherry color with the dark nickel hardware!  It is preloved and I snagged it for only $138 on a winning eBay bid.  The only flaw is the turnlock has some minor wear in the finish (barely noticeable), but the bag is otherwise like brand new.  And, get this, as the bag is still under warranty Coach will replace the turnlock for free.  I just need to decide if I want to part with the bag for 6 weeks while they send it off for repair. Thoughts?  Anyway, I absolutely LOVE this bag!   Unbelievable quality from the scrumptious leather (including leather lining!) to the perfect stitching and detail.  And, my new wallet matches perfectly.  I also pulled out my Coach white Scottie dog key chain.  I think he looks adorable as a bag charm on this bag.  Coach is definitely underrated.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3877787
> 
> Just got my Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel in the same deep beautiful red Cherry color with the dark nickel hardware!  It is preloved and I snagged it for only $138 on a winning eBay bid.  The only flaw is the turnlock has some minor wear in the finish (barely noticeable), but the bag is otherwise like brand new.  And, get this, as the bag is still under warranty Coach will replace the turnlock for free.  I just need to decide if I want to part with the bag for 6 weeks while they send it off for repair. Thoughts?  Anyway, I absolutely LOVE this bag!   Unbelievable quality from the scrumptious leather (including leather lining!) to the perfect stitching and detail.  And, my new wallet matches perfectly.  I also pulled out my Coach white Scottie dog key chain.  I think he looks adorable as a bag charm on this bag.  Coach is definitely underrated.


Hi Nana!
Congrats on your beautiful bag! What a great ebay find! I know how you feel about parting with it for 6 weeks. I have more separation anxiety from my handbags than I do from my grandchildren. ( Just kidding, of course!) I'm torn because this is a perfect Holiday season color.(If you care about that.) Six weeks is just about the whole Holiday season. Do you have time left in the warranty to carry it now and fix it at the beginning of the year? Bottom line is, if it doesn't bother you, don't worry about it. But if your eye is drawn to it often, I say get it replaced and you'll have a perfect bag to enjoy for a long time.
I also love your wallet and Scottie dog chain!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3877787
> 
> Just got my Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel in the same deep beautiful red Cherry color with the dark nickel hardware!  It is preloved and I snagged it for only $138 on a winning eBay bid.  The only flaw is the turnlock has some minor wear in the finish (barely noticeable), but the bag is otherwise like brand new.  And, get this, as the bag is still under warranty Coach will replace the turnlock for free.  I just need to decide if I want to part with the bag for 6 weeks while they send it off for repair. Thoughts?  Anyway, I absolutely LOVE this bag!   Unbelievable quality from the scrumptious leather (including leather lining!) to the perfect stitching and detail.  And, my new wallet matches perfectly.  I also pulled out my Coach white Scottie dog key chain.  I think he looks adorable as a bag charm on this bag.  Coach is definitely underrated.




LOVE this bag in red!!


----------



## Nana61256

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Nana!
> Congrats on your beautiful bag! What a great ebay find! I know how you feel about parting with it for 6 weeks. I have more separation anxiety from my handbags than I do from my grandchildren. ( Just kidding, of course!) I'm torn because this is a perfect Holiday season color.(If you care about that.) Six weeks is just about the whole Holiday season. Do you have time left in the warranty to carry it now and fix it at the beginning of the year? Bottom line is, if it doesn't bother you, don't worry about it. But if your eye is drawn to it often, I say get it replaced and you'll have a perfect bag to enjoy for a long time.
> I also love your wallet and Scottie dog chain!


Thank you!   And, thank you for your feedback.  Yes, it is hard to part with the bag especially now at the holidays.  And, honestly, the wear on the turnlock doesn't bother me.  All I see is the beautiful bag.  The bag was bought in July so there is time in the warranty to wait until the beginning of the year.  Great idea!   So, I will decide then whether it bothers me enough to worry about it.  Have a great holiday season!


----------



## jan1124

Bag Fetish said:


> An oldie  some days I just like carry a bag that is plain and understated



Understated? Never! Thanks for the "reminder" - I haven't had mine out in probably a couple years (nor any other Sophia's)! I need to pull her out and take a break from my heavy Rogues!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nana61256 said:


> Thank you!   And, thank you for your feedback.  Yes, it is hard to part with the bag especially now at the holidays.  And, honestly, the wear on the turnlock doesn't bother me.  All I see is the beautiful bag.  The bag was bought in July so there is time in the warranty to wait until the beginning of the year.  Great idea!   So, I will decide then whether it bothers me enough to worry about it. * Have a great holiday season!*



You too Nana!


----------



## Bagmedic

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3877787
> 
> Just got my Coach Drifter Top Handle Satchel in the same deep beautiful red Cherry color with the dark nickel hardware!  It is preloved and I snagged it for only $138 on a winning eBay bid.  The only flaw is the turnlock has some minor wear in the finish (barely noticeable), but the bag is otherwise like brand new.  And, get this, as the bag is still under warranty Coach will replace the turnlock for free.  I just need to decide if I want to part with the bag for 6 weeks while they send it off for repair. Thoughts?  Anyway, I absolutely LOVE this bag!   Unbelievable quality from the scrumptious leather (including leather lining!) to the perfect stitching and detail.  And, my new wallet matches perfectly.  I also pulled out my Coach white Scottie dog key chain.  I think he looks adorable as a bag charm on this bag.  Coach is definitely underrated.


I love my black drifter top handle bag!  Now i want the cherry.....


----------



## Nana61256

Bagmedic said:


> I love my black drifter top handle bag!  Now i want the cherry.....


I just bought the black on black Drifter Top Handle today!  I've been stalking this bag and it is finally on sale at Macy's.  Whoo hoo!!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I love my black drifter top handle bag!  Now i want the cherry.....





Nana61256 said:


> I just bought the black on black Drifter Top Handle today!  I've been stalking this bag and it is finally on sale at Macy's.  Whoo hoo!!


The black on black is so classy! [emoji7]


----------



## MKB0925

Black Cherry Duffle...happy Monday!


----------



## jade

My Dinky got a pedestal in the bathroom!


----------



## SEWDimples

jade said:


> My Dinky got a pedestal in the bathroom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879149


I love it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jade said:


> My Dinky got a pedestal in the bathroom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879149



Oh wow. Lol. Nice!


----------



## pbnjam

Gosh I am loving these Market totes! So carefree and easy on the shoulders. I’ve never met a shoulder bag that didn’t slide off my shoulders until I met her... lol and now I have 2


----------



## pbnjam

jade said:


> My Dinky got a pedestal in the bathroom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879149


So beautiful! Deserves to be there![emoji1]


MKB0925 said:


> Black Cherry Duffle...happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878421



Gorgeous color! Love this bag![emoji7]


----------



## jade

pbnjam said:


> Gosh I am loving these Market totes! So carefree and easy on the shoulders. I’ve never met a shoulder bag that didn’t slide off my shoulders until I met her... lol and now I have 2
> 
> View attachment 3879380



I love it too! And it stays up so nicely and is super durable one. My first rev one looks great, no babying.


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> Gosh I am loving these Market totes! So carefree and easy on the shoulders. I’ve never met a shoulder bag that didn’t slide off my shoulders until I met her... lol and now I have 2
> 
> View attachment 3879380



Love it! Now if only the top zipped up I’d be all over it. Lol


----------



## ZSP

pbnjam said:


> Gosh I am loving these Market totes! So carefree and easy on the shoulders. I’ve never met a shoulder bag that didn’t slide off my shoulders until I met her... lol and now I have 2
> 
> View attachment 3879380


I'm so tempted...I love a nice tote.  Wish it had a zip top but everything can't be sweet perfection.


----------



## Chiichan

This week I’ve been letting my kids pick my bag out. Today DD chose my Felix Rogue


----------



## MooMooVT

Taking Flax Dinky out for a much needed stroll on a pretty fall Vermont day


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Now if only the top zipped up I’d be all over it. Lol





ZSP said:


> I'm so tempted...I love a nice tote.  Wish it had a zip top but everything can't be sweet perfection.


I hear ya ladies! I would love a zip top. If they had a D ring inside, that would be great too. I've been keeping my wallet in the zip pocket inside.


----------



## saralvoescoco

Rexy makes me do it


----------



## bagzaddict

houseof999 said:


> I haven't carried my oxblood Rogue at all.  Just switched from the Cherry Rogue to oxblood and was feeling too plain so I added the red Tricky hangtag. All the hangtags were feeling crowded with the key fob so I moved the key fob to one of the zipper pulls. Not to pull with though. I'll be using the other pull to get in and out of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873244



Is you bag a 25 or regular size?  I can’t decide in a size as I do t want something too big but not too small either.


----------



## houseof999

bagzaddict said:


> Is you bag a 25 or regular size?  I can’t decide in a size as I do t want something too big but not too small either.


It's a 25. I find it just right for me and I only carry my essentials.


----------



## saralvoescoco

Unicorn makes me weak in the knees too.  
Basically, I foresee myself to be "Coach-ing" alot from here on.. all that monogramming &  hotstamping possibilities!


----------



## pbnjam




----------



## pbnjam

saralvoescoco said:


> Unicorn makes me weak in the knees too.
> Basically, I foresee myself to be "Coach-ing" alot from here on.. all that monogramming &  hotstamping possibilities!
> 
> View attachment 3881555
> View attachment 3881554





saralvoescoco said:


> View attachment 3881545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexy makes me do it



Beautiful bags! Loving all the hot stampings!


----------



## soonergirl

Having a little fun with my Rogue tote work bag.


----------



## finer_woman

soonergirl said:


> Having a little fun with my Rogue tote work bag.
> 
> View attachment 3881902



I like the way you attached the luggage tag


----------



## SEWDimples

pbnjam said:


> Gosh I am loving these Market totes! So carefree and easy on the shoulders. I’ve never met a shoulder bag that didn’t slide off my shoulders until I met her... lol and now I have 2
> 
> View attachment 3879380





Chiichan said:


> This week I’ve been letting my kids pick my bag out. Today DD chose my Felix Rogue
> 
> View attachment 3880711





saralvoescoco said:


> View attachment 3881545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexy makes me do it





saralvoescoco said:


> Unicorn makes me weak in the knees too.
> Basically, I foresee myself to be "Coach-ing" alot from here on.. all that monogramming &  hotstamping possibilities!
> 
> View attachment 3881555
> View attachment 3881554





pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3881770





soonergirl said:


> Having a little fun with my Rogue tote work bag.
> 
> View attachment 3881902



Great bag charms everyone! They all look good with each bag. So unique each one and they give the bags an extra something. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## SEWDimples

soonergirl said:


> Having a little fun with my Rogue tote work bag.
> 
> View attachment 3881902



I did not like this tote initially, especially when I saw it in person. However, the adjusted price and the Heather Grey have made me change my mind.

It looks really cute with the Disney luggage tag and bag charm.


----------



## Teagaggle

Haven't posted in awhile but I'm loving my new smaller Dakota Satchel so much that I just had to share!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Haven't posted in awhile but I'm loving my new smaller Dakota Satchel so much that I just had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881968


Pretty! Did they make a smaller version or smaller compared to the Rogue tote?


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Haven't posted in awhile but I'm loving my new smaller Dakota Satchel so much that I just had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881968


Beautiful bag and the charm is a nice touch.


----------



## Teagaggle

Satcheldoll said:


> Pretty! Did they make a smaller version or smaller compared to the Rogue tote?


Thanks! Smaller version.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! Smaller version.


Do you know when they plan to release them or other colors? I didn't know they had this in the works. TIA


----------



## Teagaggle

Satcheldoll said:


> Do you know when they plan to release them or other colors? I didn't know they had this in the works. TIA


Sorry, I don't know what floorset date they'll be in. Bordeaux w red interior (same as original), Beachwood w bordeaux interior (same as original) & black w tan interior (which is different from original which had pink). They are NOT included in upcoming sale, but couldn't resist, obviously


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Sorry, I don't know what floorset date they'll be in. Bordeaux w red interior (same as original), Beachwood w bordeaux interior (same as original) & black w tan interior (which is different from original which had pink). They are NOT included in upcoming sale, but couldn't resist, obviously


I like a lot better than the bigger version. Is it about the same size as the Rogue 25?


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Sorry, I don't know what floorset date they'll be in. Bordeaux w red interior (same as original), Beachwood w bordeaux interior (same as original) & black w tan interior (which is different from original which had pink). They are NOT included in upcoming sale, but couldn't resist, obviously


Thanks. I can ask my SA about it. I've never been interested in the larger one but your smaller one looks nice. Of course they won't include it in the sale. Coach likes to torture us. LOL! I was lucky and beat the system when I bought my Coopers. I really don't need another satchel or anything in those colors but like to keep my options open. [emoji6]


----------



## holiday123

soonergirl said:


> Having a little fun with my Rogue tote work bag.
> 
> View attachment 3881902


Love this bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> I like a lot better than the bigger version. Is it about the same size as the Rogue 25?


Yes, I would say that's a fair comparison. I did not care for the larger version myself either. This new smaller one is called the Dakotah 22 & costs $550. It's just so incredibly easy to carry. I just love it!


----------



## soonergirl

SEWDimples said:


> I did not like this tote initially, especially when I saw it in person. However, the adjusted price and the Heather Grey have made me change my mind.
> 
> It looks really cute with the Disney luggage tag and bag charm.



Thanks! I didn't care for it initially either. This was actually given to me by someone who ended up not liking it, and I expected the same. However, since I have to carry a laptop daily - and sometimes two laptops - it's really pretty perfect. I love that even with just the one computer and lots of extra room on one side, it sits up and doesn't tip over. I just hope it holds up to my abuse [emoji846]


----------



## Hobbsy

whateve said:


> I like a lot better than the bigger version. Is it about the same size as the Rogue 25?


I agree! Much cuter this size.


----------



## soonergirl

Dinky day [emoji846]


----------



## pianolize

Teagaggle said:


> Haven't posted in awhile but I'm loving my new smaller Dakota Satchel so much that I just had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881968


Wow, that's really gorgeous!!!


----------



## saralvoescoco

Rexy on a date with the Justice League .. Yay! Weekend!


----------



## BeachBagGal

saralvoescoco said:


> View attachment 3882685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexy on a date with the Justice League .. Yay! Weekend!



Perfect combo!!! I can see my Aquaman!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

I cheated quite a bit this week. 
Back to the fold with this gorgeous color. 
(I think I might just carry her all weekend!)


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> I cheated quite a bit this week.
> Back to the fold with this gorgeous color. [emoji813]
> (I think I might just carry her all weekend!)
> View attachment 3882841


This is so pretty! Is this a Kelsey bag?


----------



## carterazo

Hobbsy said:


> This is so pretty! Is this a Kelsey bag?


Thanks!  Yes, it's the small Kelsey fp version


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> Thanks!  Yes, it's the small Kelsey fp version


You have a great collection, I always enjoy seeing your bags.


----------



## carterazo

Hobbsy said:


> You have a great collection, I always enjoy seeing your bags.


Thanks so much! [emoji257]


----------



## qann77

My Dinky on my overseas holiday trip. Very much enjoy using it. [emoji7]




Then I realized Mr Duck (on the back of the Dinky) is now “blue black” from colour transfer....! He even has blue cheeks now. [emoji28] Hope to clean the ducks up when I get home.


----------



## crisca1512

carterazo said:


> I cheated quite a bit this week.
> Back to the fold with this gorgeous color.
> (I think I might just carry her all weekend!)
> View attachment 3882841


Hi, 
Gorgeous bag  Can you tell me the colour please? I have a Prairie in the same colour but it was a private sale so no name for this colour...


----------



## saralvoescoco

BeachBagGal said:


> Perfect combo!!! I can see my Aquaman!!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Don't blame you; Rexy is excited too


----------



## saralvoescoco

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful bags! Loving all the hot stampings!



Thank you!  your red hang tag too! Hoping to get mine done too when I visit NYC next


----------



## eleanors36

Heading to the airport with my first edition Rogue.


----------



## carterazo

crisca1512 said:


> Hi,
> Gorgeous bag  Can you tell me the colour please? I have a Prairie in the same colour but it was a private sale so no name for this colour...


It's the violet from the fp line. (The outlet version also has a lovely purple but I don't know the name. I've been meaning to take mine and put them side by side to see if they're the same or really, really close. [emoji4] )


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Heading to the airport with my first edition Rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883434


Twins and love, love, love!


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> Twins and love, love, love!


I do too! Yay twins!


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> It's the violet from the fp line. (The outlet version also has a lovely purple but I don't know the name. I've been meaning to take mine and put them side by side to see if they're the same or really, really close. [emoji4] )


I bought the purple iris a few years ago from the outlet but the leather just wasn't that nice so it went back. It was a gorgeous color.


----------



## cuppateatime

I originally did not look twice when I first saw the Rogue 17s because they looked so tiny and quite expensive for me considering the size. Buuut I eventually became interested and found that I actually love the size. I often carry just essentials in a wristlet so the 17 works out for me on light carry days.


----------



## TangerineKandy

My Rogue 25 in dark denim and my LV twice joined me on a trip to the states today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> I cheated quite a bit this week.
> Back to the fold with this gorgeous color.
> (I think I might just carry her all weekend!)
> View attachment 3882841



This purple!!! [emoji7]


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I cheated quite a bit this week.
> Back to the fold with this gorgeous color.
> (I think I might just carry her all weekend!)
> View attachment 3882841


I agree with Hobbsy. You have a great collection of Coach bags.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I agree with Hobbsy. You have a great collection of Coach bags.


Thank you!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Went out with my Nolita to the bakery:


----------



## Esquared72

Heading out for errands with Rogue Satchel


----------



## Lake Effect

Happy Fall! Berkeley Flap.


----------



## SEWDimples

Pebbled Leather Ace 28.


----------



## musiclover

pearlsnjeans said:


> Went out with my Nolita to the bakery:
> View attachment 3884401


I also have a Nolita and just love mine!  Yours is so pretty with that Pom Pom!


----------



## LL777

Ready for tomorrow


----------



## pearlsnjeans

musiclover said:


> I also have a Nolita and just love mine!  Yours is so pretty with that Pom Pom!



Thank you @musiclover! The Nolita is small but roomy enough for me to put a box of goodies or two


----------



## AubergineSally

Teagaggle said:


> Haven't posted in awhile but I'm loving my new smaller Dakota Satchel so much that I just had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881968


Love this!


----------



## Purses4wife

Can't wait to use my Peyton that I just bought!


----------



## holiday123

Butterscotch dinky 24 yesterday and violet crosby today


----------



## Purses4wife

holiday123 said:


> Butterscotch dinky 24 yesterday and violet crosby today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885309
> View attachment 3885310


Love your Rexy fob!


----------



## goodbyeblues

holiday123 said:


> Butterscotch dinky 24 yesterday and violet crosby today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885309
> View attachment 3885310


That Crosby is the most amazing color!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my new Peanuts id case, in Hawaii, with coffee and pineapple pie


----------



## Teagaggle

New market tote in Utility, which only seems to be available @ Macys. Its slightly greener in natural light than this pic shows. Dark navy interior & nickel hardware. These newer totes seem to be better crafted & are structured yet nice & pebbled. Actually my first market tote! I'm NOT a tote girl at all but found I could use one during this holiday shopping season.


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my new Peanuts id case, in Hawaii, with coffee and pineapple pie
> View attachment 3886543


Very cute!  I need to try the pineapple pie the next time I go to HI — sounds delicious (I like them fried better than baked).


----------



## carterazo

Not really cheating. RDK in a gorgeous red/orange


----------



## MKB0925

Teagaggle said:


> New market tote in Utility, which only seems to be available @ Macys. Its slightly greener in natural light than this pic shows. Dark navy interior & nickel hardware. These newer totes seem to be better crafted & are structured yet nice & pebbled. Actually my first market tote! I'm NOT a tote girl at all but found I could use one during this holiday shopping season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3886622


I love this!! Great color...


----------



## WileyKit

At work with my Mercer 30 (in utility) and new rainbow strap!


----------



## MooMooVT

Iamminda said:


> Very cute!  I need to try the pineapple pie the next time I go to HI — sounds delicious (I like them fried better than baked).


I had no idea these existed. Yet another reason I must get to HI


----------



## pbnjam

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my new Peanuts id case, in Hawaii, with coffee and pineapple pie
> View attachment 3886543



O this summer when I was in HI, I noticed guava pies. Didn’t know about the pineapple ones. Love the Peanuts case.


----------



## cuppateatime

Quick run with this little baby. First time using a Dinkier


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pbnjam said:


> O this summer when I was in HI, I noticed guava pies. Didn’t know about the pineapple ones. Love the Peanuts case.


yes, exclusive flavors... also taro, purple pie


----------



## RayKay

Switched into my Butterscotch Rogue! Seems very roomy after the last week with my Pochette Metis


----------



## whateve

Poppy cinch.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> Poppy cinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887832


This is so pretty! It's perfect for the holidays! 



RayKay said:


> Switched into my Butterscotch Rogue! Seems very roomy after the last week with my Pochette Metis
> 
> View attachment 3887826



Love that butterscotch!! I also love your new avatar- I want to rub your kitty's belly [emoji16]


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Poppy cinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887832



Lovely bag — and such a cute charm.


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> This is so pretty! It's perfect for the holidays!


Thank you! I realized that I should have saved it until after Thanksgiving. I have some bags in Fall colors that need some love.


Iamminda said:


> Lovely bag — and such a cute charm.


Thanks! It is one of my very favorite charms. I'm so happy I bought it from Coach when it came out rather than paying inflated prices on ebay.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Poppy cinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887832


What a great combination of bag and purse charm!  I love that soft metallic leather!


----------



## SEWDimples

RayKay said:


> Switched into my Butterscotch Rogue! Seems very roomy after the last week with my Pochette Metis
> 
> View attachment 3887826


The Rogue looks amazing in this color. The combo of the leather and oxblood handles is gorgeous. 



whateve said:


> Poppy cinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887832


Love it! The ice skates bag charm is perfect.


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> Poppy cinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887832


You have the best "vintage" bags!  Love the skates, too!  Perfect touch to winterize the bag!


----------



## Winterfell5

RayKay said:


> Switched into my Butterscotch Rogue! Seems very roomy after the last week with my Pochette Metis
> 
> View attachment 3887826


This is the bag that got away from me!  Just stunning, and It's my favorite color of all the Rogues made.  The Prussian Blue/Black is number two!  Unfortunately, I missed out on both. .  Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## carterazo

Magenta Juliette in gathered leather


----------



## swags

Coach Crosby in red.


----------



## RayKay

Winterfell5 said:


> This is the bag that got away from me!  Just stunning, and It's my favorite color of all the Rogues made.  The Prussian Blue/Black is number two!  Unfortunately, I missed out on both. .  Enjoy your beautiful bag!



I shall, Winterfell! I have the Prussian Blue, too. They are definitely my favourite colour Rogues so far, too! Funny as both were going out of my comfort zones for bag colours - shockingly enough I never had a blue bag before! 

P.S. just got email for COACH Cyber Sale and Prussian Blue is listed as an Online Exclusive...and a few others we have not seen in a few months!


----------



## RayKay

carterazo said:


> Magenta Juliette in gathered leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3889910



Such a vibrant and cheerful bag! I can imagine you smiling everytime you pick it up; how can you not!?


----------



## NHJMC

Still in love with this purse, a bit beat up as have had for shoot 4-5 yrs. BUT on black Friday went to coach outlet store and got the most gorgeous purple and blue leather purse! Can't have it till Xmas though  yeah outlets had 76% off all items on black Friday, got a $250 bag for $60 something bucks! Tried to find an image of new purse online but can't to show it off on here cause I bet a lot of people will love it. I got the last one in the store and had 3 compliments on it before I even paid for it .....Different topic but figured I'd comment on it.......Thought it was kinda crappy that at the outlet store I went to in Lake George, NY ONLY TAKES CREDIT/DEBIT CARDS, NO CASH! WTH?! Wonder if it was just maybe for busy black Friday or something?


----------



## carterazo

RayKay said:


> Such a vibrant and cheerful bag! I can imagine you smiling everytime you pick it up; how can you not!?


Thanks! Yes you're right.  [emoji5]


----------



## donutsprinkles

NHJMC said:


> Still in love with this purse, a bit beat up as have had for shoot 4-5 yrs. BUT on black Friday went to coach outlet store and got the most gorgeous purple and blue leather purse! Can't have it till Xmas though  yeah outlets had 76% off all items on black Friday, got a $250 bag for $60 something bucks! Tried to find an image of new purse online but can't to show it off on here cause I bet a lot of people will love it. I got the last one in the store and had 3 compliments on it before I even paid for it .....Different topic but figured I'd comment on it.......Thought it was kinda crappy that at the outlet store I went to in Lake George, NY ONLY TAKES CREDIT/DEBIT CARDS, NO CASH! WTH?! Wonder if it was just maybe for busy black Friday or something?


I didn't realize business establishments in the U.S. we're allowed to refuse legal cash tender. I am almost certain it was not for just Black Friday but in a bid to both obtain customer information from the card data for marketing purposes and loss prevention management. I would not shop at a store that doesn't allow cash as a matter of principle haha.


----------



## Suzanne B.

NHJMC said:


> Still in love with this purse, a bit beat up as have had for shoot 4-5 yrs. BUT on black Friday went to coach outlet store and got the most gorgeous purple and blue leather purse! Can't have it till Xmas though  yeah outlets had 76% off all items on black Friday, got a $250 bag for $60 something bucks! Tried to find an image of new purse online but can't to show it off on here cause I bet a lot of people will love it. I got the last one in the store and had 3 compliments on it before I even paid for it .....Different topic but figured I'd comment on it.......Thought it was kinda crappy that at the outlet store I went to in Lake George, NY ONLY TAKES CREDIT/DEBIT CARDS, NO CASH! WTH?! Wonder if it was just maybe for busy black Friday or something?


That's B.S.! Credit and debit cards take just as long or longer than taking cash! I agree with donutsprinkles, don't try to MAKE me pay with plastic if I want to pay with cash!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NHJMC said:


> Still in love with this purse, a bit beat up as have had for shoot 4-5 yrs. BUT on black Friday went to coach outlet store and got the most gorgeous purple and blue leather purse! Can't have it till Xmas though  yeah outlets had 76% off all items on black Friday, got a $250 bag for $60 something bucks! Tried to find an image of new purse online but can't to show it off on here cause I bet a lot of people will love it. I got the last one in the store and had 3 compliments on it before I even paid for it .....Different topic but figured I'd comment on it.......Thought it was kinda crappy that at the outlet store I went to in Lake George, NY ONLY TAKES CREDIT/DEBIT CARDS, NO CASH! WTH?! Wonder if it was just maybe for busy black Friday or something?



That’s odd to me not taking cash since companies get charged by the credit card companies every time  someone uses a credit card. You would think they would encourage cash.  [emoji848]


----------



## holiday123

donutsprinkles said:


> I didn't realize business establishments in the U.S. we're allowed to refuse legal cash tender. I am almost certain it was not for just Black Friday but in a bid to both obtain customer information from the card data for marketing purposes and loss prevention management. I would not shop at a store that doesn't allow cash as a matter of principle haha.


Agree. Maybe that store had a problem with resellers who were banned so started paying with cash to hide their identify and make it harder for Coach to track them?  Seems very odd not to accept cash.  I know sometimes certain registers are credit/debit only so that anyone can ring, maybe that was the case?


----------



## MooMooVT

Taking the new Saddle Saddle for a spin today.


----------



## Chiichan

Brought out my old and clearly loved girl Sophia. I have to bring her out at least once in the fall. I think the Horse and Carriage and the Rexy and Carriage are funny too haha.


----------



## whateve

I don't carry this cutie much.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my loafers, not exactly a bag, but ... so comfy and buttery soft.


----------



## Chiichan

whateve said:


> I don't carry this cutie much.



Omg I love everything about this!! I had always wanted this edition of the Willis. And the color is just gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Pulled this one out for the day.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Pulled this one out for the day.
> View attachment 3892288


I love this handbag. It’s so elegant!


----------



## pianolize

OHtoDC said:


> View attachment 3847508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Carmine Pebbled Leather Turnlock Hobo - a little color for this rainy and dismal day!


----------



## crisca1512

carterazo said:


> It's the violet from the fp line. (The outlet version also has a lovely purple but I don't know the name. I've been meaning to take mine and put them side by side to see if they're the same or really, really close. [emoji4] )


Thank you  I've found the colour of my Prairie satchel on ...it's tag... It's eggplant


----------



## gr8onteej




----------



## Glttglam

Just started using my small Christie carryall in the glitter crossgrain leather in lilac.


----------



## undecided45

Carried my rogue 25 today and changed up the hangtag - I think it makes a huge difference to the bag's look!


----------



## SEWDimples

undecided45 said:


> Carried my rogue 25 today and changed up the hangtag - I think it makes a huge difference to the bag's look!


So cute. I really need to consider a Rogue 25.


----------



## carterazo

Red Rogue for today. [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue for today. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3894641



Such a stunning red bag.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Such a stunning red bag.


Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Annual outing for my Legacy leather N/S satchel in cognac. I need to show this bag some more love.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue for today. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3894641


C, is this the 25 or regular Rogue size?  If it's the regular size, how do you find the weight of the bag?  I love my chalk Rogue 25 and the weight is perfect.  Just wondering how much heavier the full size bag is?


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Annual outing for my Legacy leather N/S satchel in cognac. I need to show this bag some more love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895674


One of my favourite colors! Such a great brown.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue for today. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3894641


Love this bag.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> One of my favourite colors! Such a great brown.





eleanors36 said:


> Love this bag.


Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> C, is this the 25 or regular Rogue size?  If it's the regular size, how do you find the weight of the bag?  I love my chalk Rogue 25 and the weight is perfect.  Just wondering how much heavier the full size bag is?


This is the regular size. I don't have a 25,  so I really can't speak to the difference in weight. I don't carry a lot, so I don't find it particularly heavy. I usually carry: full size wallet, 1 or 2 slg's, pencil case, my glasses, cell and keys.  I have plenty of room to spare. Sometimes I put in a water bottle which makes it heavier, of course. I just use the shoulder straps then and it's no biggie. HTH!
I highly recommend this size. I looove it! [emoji41]


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> This is the regular size. I don't have a 25,  so I really can't speak to the difference in weight. I don't carry a lot, so I don't find it particularly heavy. I usually carry: full size wallet, 1 or 2 slg's, pencil case, my glasses, cell and keys.  I have plenty of room to spare. Sometimes I put in a water bottle which makes it heavier, of course. I just use the shoulder straps then and it's no biggie. HTH!
> I highly recommend this size. I looove it! [emoji41]



Thank you, C, this information is very helpful.

I like the full size Rogue a lot but it's finding the colour combination I love which is proving difficult.  I think this would be a good work bag for me to rotate with my Speedies and Boroughs.

I like the darker coloured handles on my chalk Rogue so that's what I want in the larger size.  I saw the utility colour the other day and while pretty, it's not for me.

I might consider the MTO Rogue but from reading the thread, there seems to be a few concerns regarding order and delivery.  I might just wait it out in the meantime.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> Thank you, C, this information is very helpful.
> 
> I like the full size Rogue a lot but it's finding the colour combination I love which is proving difficult.  I think this would be a good work bag for me to rotate with my Speedies and Boroughs.
> 
> I like the darker coloured handles on my chalk Rogue so that's what I want in the larger size.  I saw the utility colour the other day and while pretty, it's not for me.
> 
> I might consider the MTO Rogue but from reading the thread, there seems to be a few concerns regarding order and delivery.  I might just wait it out in the meantime.


My pleasure!  I actually like my Rogues better than my Boroughs, but it's mostly due to size. (Regular Borough are a bit bigger than I like.) I love both, though. They are really great, classic work bags. Hope you find one that's just right for you.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> My pleasure!  I actually like my Rogues better than my Boroughs, but it's mostly due to size. (Regular Borough are a bit bigger than I like.) I live both, though. They are really great, classic work bags. Hope you find one that's just right for you.


Thanks, C!  I hope to reveal another Rogue of my dreams one day!


----------



## carterazo

Ace in cornflower. Hadn't taken her out in too long.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Ace in cornflower. Hadn't taken her out in too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896802



I love this color!!!  What a beauty!!!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I love this color!!!  What a beauty!!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## MooMooVT

Took the Soho crossbody out for her maiden run last night. She holds quite a bit and for the price - you’re hard pressed to do better


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> Took the Soho crossbody out for her maiden run last night. She holds quite a bit and for the price - you’re hard pressed to do better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897104


I love this one!
Would you mind sharing what fits inside?


----------



## MooMooVT

carterazo said:


> I love this one!
> Would you mind sharing what fits inside?


Yes! I'll do a WIMB tomorrow. It's impressive.


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> Yes! I'll do a WIMB tomorrow. It's impressive.


Thanks!


----------



## Scully Piper

MooMooVT said:


> Took the Soho crossbody out for her maiden run last night. She holds quite a bit and for the price - you’re hard pressed to do better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897104


Wow[emoji7]


----------



## MooMooVT

carterazo said:


> I love this one!
> Would you mind sharing what fits inside?


Here’s what fits in my Soho crossbody. My iPhone 6 Plus fits perfectly in the front pocket but I’m using it for this pic. It’s probably roomier than the Dinky because of the height & lack of kisslock. A small wallet would probably fit just fine in lieu of the Woolly zip (small and unstuffed!)


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3899191
> 
> Here’s what fits in my Soho crossbody. My iPhone 6 Plus fits perfectly in the front pocket but I’m using it for this pic. It’s probably roomier than the Dinky because of the height & lack of kisslock. A small wallet would probably fit just fine in lieu of the Woolly zip (small and unstuffed!)


Thank you! That's quite a bit!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

I need to start using some of my newer bags but I love this one so much


----------



## MooMooVT

carterazo said:


> Thank you! That's quite a bit!


More than enough for a night out or quick errands for sure!


----------



## carterazo

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I need to start using some of my newer bags but I love this one so much
> 
> View attachment 3899409


Gorgeous! 
This line was really special imo.


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> More than enough for a night out or quick errands for sure!


Love it!


----------



## carterazo

Prairie satchel with chain


----------



## musiclover

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I need to start using some of my newer bags but I love this one so much
> 
> View attachment 3899409


I'm partial to all the Madison bags myself.  This one is a beauty!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Prairie satchel with chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899724


C, this bag is lovely.  Is it a Prairie satchel without the zip pocket on the front?


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> C, this bag is lovely.  Is it a Prairie satchel without the zip pocket on the front?


It is the one with the zip pocket. I don't like how that side looks, so I use the othet side as the front. [emoji4]
(I did take off the chain.)


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> It is the one with the zip pocket. I don't like how that side looks, so I use the othet side as the front. [emoji4]
> (I did take off the chain.)


Oh that’s a good idea!  I never thought of that. Thank you. Something to think about....


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> It is the one with the zip pocket. I don't like how that side looks, so I use the othet side as the front. [emoji4]
> (I did take off the chain.)


I agree it looks nicer that way. It used to be that when Coach put a zip pocket on the outside of a bag, that was always the back.


----------



## donutsprinkles

carterazo said:


> Prairie satchel with chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899724


Isn't this the Primrose with Chain? Also, I have never seen it with two zipper pulls for the main compartment, I like that better almost! Did you also switch out hang tags?

I have the regular Primrose with one zipper pull on the main compartment in black. Wish the interior was lighter like yours probably is, because can't see a thing in it haha.


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> I agree it looks nicer that way. It used to be that when Coach put a zip pocket on the outside of a bag, that was always the back.


I don't know why they would put a pocket right smack in the middle and call it the front. Other brands did it too. Good thing it can be turned around. Some people like it, though. And that's fine. Just not my preference.


----------



## carterazo

donutsprinkles said:


> Isn't this the Primrose with Chain? Also, I have never seen it with two zipper pulls for the main compartment, I like that better almost! Did you also switch out hang tags?
> 
> I have the regular Primrose with one zipper pull on the main compartment in black. Wish the interior was lighter like yours probably is, because can't see a thing in it haha.


I'm not familiar with the Primrose with chain.  Everything you see in the pic came with the bag. I'm not good about switching things out and changing the look of my bags. I don't know if this was the original Prairie or if it's the elevated version of the Prairie. It's from a couple years ago. It differs from the others with the buckle on the sides and the piping - which to me makes the bag. 

Off to go find the Primrose and see what it looks like. [emoji125]


----------



## katev

I've been carrying my Legacy Colorblock Rory North South Tote in brass, camel, and multi 19902 B4 C8. It's a great bag and I think that my Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC looks great on it. I usually decorate this bag with my Ice Cream Cone fob, but this isn't really the season for ice cream cones!


----------



## Bagmedic

katev said:


> I've been carrying my Legacy Colorblock Rory North South Tote in brass, camel, and multi 19902 B4 C8. It's a great bag and I think that my Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC looks great on it. I usually decorate this bag with my Ice Cream Cone fob, but this isn't really the season for ice cream cones!
> 
> View attachment 3900299
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900300


Very cute with the reindeer!  I'm not familiar with this bag.  It looks big.  Can you estimate the measurements?  I like bigger bags, in general.  Thank you!


----------



## ZSP

katev said:


> I've been carrying my Legacy Colorblock Rory North South Tote in brass, camel, and multi 19902 B4 C8. It's a great bag and I think that my Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC looks great on it. I usually decorate this bag with my Ice Cream Cone fob, but this isn't really the season for ice cream cones!
> 
> View attachment 3900299
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900300


:ove the Reindeer fob...it looks great on your bag.  I know which ice cream fob  you're referring to and I know it looks great on your Rory too.  

Bagmedic...IMHO it's a big and heavy bag...that Legacy leather weighs a ton.  lol


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I've been carrying my Legacy Colorblock Rory North South Tote in brass, camel, and multi 19902 B4 C8. It's a great bag and I think that my Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC looks great on it. I usually decorate this bag with my Ice Cream Cone fob, but this isn't really the season for ice cream cones!
> 
> View attachment 3900299
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900300


I'm using the same fob! This is a Bonnie Cashin Coach from the 1960s or early 70s.


----------



## faintlymacabre

katev said:


> I've been carrying my Legacy Colorblock Rory North South Tote in brass, camel, and multi 19902 B4 C8. It's a great bag and I think that my Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC looks great on it. I usually decorate this bag with my Ice Cream Cone fob, but this isn't really the season for ice cream cones!
> 
> View attachment 3900299
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900300


This is such a great bag! I have one of these as well (in a grey colourway) and the leather is amazing.


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> This is such a great bag! I have one of these as well (in a grey colourway) and the leather is amazing.


I see one on ebay in the grey colorway.  I'm going to have to find one for myself.  I love large bags and don't mind that they are heavy as long as the leather is quality.  I like thick chewy leather.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I'm using the same fob! This is a Bonnie Cashin Coach from the 1960s or early 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900490
> View attachment 3900491



that's a gorgeous bag, and the reindeer looks great with it!


----------



## katev

Bagmedic said:


> Very cute with the reindeer!  I'm not familiar with this bag.  It looks big.  Can you estimate the measurements?  I like bigger bags, in general.  Thank you!





ZSP said:


> :ove the Reindeer fob...it looks great on your bag.  I know which ice cream fob  you're referring to and I know it looks great on your Rory too.
> 
> Bagmedic...IMHO it's a big and heavy bag...that Legacy leather weighs a ton.  lol





whateve said:


> I'm using the same fob! This is a Bonnie Cashin Coach from the 1960s or early 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900490
> View attachment 3900491





faintlymacabre said:


> This is such a great bag! I have one of these as well (in a grey colourway) and the leather is amazing.





Bagmedic said:


> I see one on ebay in the grey colorway.  I'm going to have to find one for myself.  I love large bags and don't mind that they are heavy as long as the leather is quality.  I like thick chewy leather.



It is a large bag, around 14 x 13 x 5 inches, and the leather is thick and I suppose that it is heavy, but I have been carrying my Rogue for months, and so the Rory doesn't feel heavy at all after it! The Rory balances well on my shoulder and the strap is adjustable - so I think that it is comfortable.

Here is a couple of pics of the bag next to my dwarf (3 lbs) bunny rabbit, so that may help you judge the size a little better.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> that's a gorgeous bag, and the reindeer looks great with it!


thank you so much! I find this bag so easy to carry. I love the two front pockets, perfect for my phone and keys. I also love the unintentional two tone. I've never found another example of this style, just a Bonnie Cashin for Meyers that is very similar.


----------



## carterazo

Rogue in marine came out today.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> It is a large bag, around 14 x 13 x 5 inches, and the leather is thick and I suppose that it is heavy, but I have been carrying my Rogue for months, and so the Rory doesn't feel heavy at all after it! The Rory balances well on my shoulder and the strap is adjustable - so I think that it is comfortable.
> 
> Here is a couple of pics of the bag next to my dwarf (3 lbs) bunny rabbit, so that may help you judge the size a little better.
> View attachment 3900588
> View attachment 3900589


Oh I just love these photos of your bunny!  Your Rory is beautiful, too!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I've been carrying my Legacy Colorblock Rory North South Tote in brass, camel, and multi 19902 B4 C8. It's a great bag and I think that my Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC looks great on it. I usually decorate this bag with my Ice Cream Cone fob, but this isn't really the season for ice cream cones!
> 
> View attachment 3900299
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900300





whateve said:


> I'm using the same fob! This is a Bonnie Cashin Coach from the 1960s or early 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900490
> View attachment 3900491



This little reindeer is adorable!  So perfect for the Christmas season!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Rogue in marine came out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900623


I'm so in love with this bag!  Are the handles navy in colour?


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> I'm so in love with this bag!  Are the handles navy in colour?


Thanks! The handles are black pebbled leather. It's from the first generation of Rogues.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Thanks! The handles are black pebbled leather. It's from the first generation of Rogues.


Lovely!  I love my black first generation.


----------



## Iamminda

katev said:


> It is a large bag, around 14 x 13 x 5 inches, and the leather is thick and I suppose that it is heavy, but I have been carrying my Rogue for months, and so the Rory doesn't feel heavy at all after it! The Rory balances well on my shoulder and the strap is adjustable - so I think that it is comfortable.
> 
> Here is a couple of pics of the bag next to my dwarf (3 lbs) bunny rabbit, so that may help you judge the size a little better.
> View attachment 3900588
> View attachment 3900589


What a treat to see HoneyBunny again


----------



## MKB0925

katev said:


> It is a large bag, around 14 x 13 x 5 inches, and the leather is thick and I suppose that it is heavy, but I have been carrying my Rogue for months, and so the Rory doesn't feel heavy at all after it! The Rory balances well on my shoulder and the strap is adjustable - so I think that it is comfortable.
> 
> Here is a couple of pics of the bag next to my dwarf (3 lbs) bunny rabbit, so that may help you judge the size a little better.
> View attachment 3900588
> View attachment 3900589


Love your Rory and your new bunny!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I'm using the same fob! This is a Bonnie Cashin Coach from the 1960s or early 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900490
> View attachment 3900491



Love it!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Thanks! The handles are black pebbled leather. It's from the first generation of Rogues.


I think this is what I want for my next Rogue. In a beautiful blue with dark handles. Yours is very lovely!  I love your handbag collection.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> I think this is what I want for my next Rogue. In a beautiful blue with dark handles. Yours is very lovely!  I love your handbag collection.


Thank you!  The color in my picture is not quite right. Irl it isn't as bright. My camera can't read the color well, unfortunately.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  The color in my picture is not quite right. Irl it isn't as bright. My camera can't read the color well, unfortunately.


That’s ok. I still thought your Rogue was bee-yoo-ti-ful!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Out and about in the frosty weather with my Mercer today:




It’s such a comfortable bag to carry even though it’s a tad heavy.


----------



## carterazo

Mickie in orange to brighten a dark dreary day.


----------



## Teagaggle

Rogue 25...waiting for hubby to get coffee...


----------



## ZSP

Teagaggle said:


> Rogue 25...waiting for hubby to get coffee...
> View attachment 3902517



Love your snowman charm/fob.  It's really cute!


----------



## Magnolia9

carterazo said:


> Annual outing for my Legacy leather N/S satchel in cognac. I need to show this bag some more love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895674


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Esquared72

My Taxi Tote - this has to be one of my most practical bags. Love it [emoji173]️


----------



## carterazo

Magnolia9 said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you!


----------



## marissa214

I’ve been enjoying my new heather gray dinky. It’s perfect for travel!


----------



## MooMooVT

Teagaggle said:


> Rogue 25...waiting for hubby to get coffee...
> View attachment 3902517


Jealous! Love this 1941 Red Rogue 25


----------



## faintlymacabre

Maiden voyage for the Double Swagger


----------



## pianolize

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I need to start using some of my newer bags but I love this one so much
> 
> View attachment 3899409


That's such a beautiful bag! I'm sad I missed out on this family of bags- where was I?!


----------



## MonsieurMode

marissa214 said:


> I’ve been enjoying my new heather gray dinky. It’s perfect for travel!
> View attachment 3903260



Did you get this through Coach?! I saw it at Macy's weeks ago, but I've been waiting for it to show up at Coach.


----------



## marissa214

MonsieurMode said:


> Did you get this through Coach?! I saw it at Macy's weeks ago, but I've been waiting for it to show up at Coach.



I got it online at Dillard’s on cyber Monday!


----------



## carterazo

faintlymacabre said:


> Maiden voyage for the Double Swagger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903272


How are you liking it?


----------



## Stephg

Using my market tote today


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Using my market tote today
> 
> View attachment 3903426



Love this blue and the lining!!! What is the name of the color?


----------



## musiclover

Stephg said:


> Using my market tote today
> 
> View attachment 3903426


Your little robot suits your bag beautifully!  I like how it picks up the colour on the interior of your bag.


----------



## faintlymacabre

carterazo said:


> How are you liking it?


I love it!! The layout is just the way I like my bags to be: wide open, but with an "easy access" separate slip pocket as well.

Appearance-wise, it's just a stunner. [emoji1]

My husband was examining it this evening and said he really liked the feel of it, as well as the colour scheme. That's high praise! I think he generally is really impressed by the 1941 bags compared to premier bags that cost more but feel less "nice". 

Are you considering one?


----------



## carterazo

faintlymacabre said:


> I love it!! The layout is just the way I like my bags to be: wide open, but with an "easy access" separate slip pocket as well.
> 
> Appearance-wise, it's just a stunner. [emoji1]
> 
> My husband was examining it this evening and said he really liked the feel of it, as well as the colour scheme. That's high praise! I think he generally is really impressed by the 1941 bags compared to premier bags that cost more but feel less "nice".
> 
> Are you considering one?


That's great! It is usually a good sign when the hubs approves. [emoji106] 
I'm curious to see one irl. I'm intrigued by the Swagger, but I  don't own  one.


----------



## MKB0925

eehlers said:


> My Taxi Tote - this has to be one of my most practical bags. Love it [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3903043



Twins! I love my taxi tote too!


----------



## Bagmedic

musiclover said:


> Your little robot suits your bag beautifully!  I like how it picks up the colour on the interior of your bag.


Yes, amazing how the bag charms can transform a bag!!!  Love seeing ideas here!


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> Maiden voyage for the Double Swagger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903272


I love this bag. [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## MonsieurMode

Shopping on Michigan Avenue with my Rexy Tote 42!


----------



## sb2

MonsieurMode said:


> Shopping on Michigan Avenue with my Rexy Tote 42!
> 
> View attachment 3904383



That looks like a great shopping tote


----------



## leopardgirl0123

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous!
> This line was really special imo.





musiclover said:


> I'm partial to all the Madison bags myself.  This one is a beauty!





pianolize said:


> That's such a beautiful bag! I'm sad I missed out on this family of bags- where was I?!



Thank you!!


----------



## Almond_Joy

My new passengers!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

katev said:


> It is a large bag, around 14 x 13 x 5 inches, and the leather is thick and I suppose that it is heavy, but I have been carrying my Rogue for months, and so the Rory doesn't feel heavy at all after it! The Rory balances well on my shoulder and the strap is adjustable - so I think that it is comfortable.
> 
> Here is a couple of pics of the bag next to my dwarf (3 lbs) bunny rabbit, so that may help you judge the size a little better.
> View attachment 3900588
> View attachment 3900589



I am seriously drooling over your Rory! It’s a gorgeous color combination, and really ‘goes’ with this style (and I normally don’t go crazy over anything colorblocked). The bunny is adorable too!


----------



## katev

LolaCalifornia said:


> I am seriously drooling over your Rory! It’s a gorgeous color combination, and really ‘goes’ with this style (and I normally don’t go crazy over anything colorblocked). The bunny is adorable too!



Thank you! I love my Rory and I am really enjoying carrying it again, the only thing I don't like about it (and about the legacy line in general) is that the lining is very plain and blah! You can see what I mean in the reveal pics at the link below.

The bag looks very boxy in the reveal pics because it was new and a bit stuff and stuffed with tissue, but now it has a nice slouch.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...se-now-shes-mine-reveal.860210/#post-26413567


----------



## LolaCalifornia

katev said:


> Thank you! I love my Rory and I am really enjoying carrying it again, the only thing I don't like about it (and the about the legacy line in general) is that the lining is very plain and blah! You can see what I mean in the reveal pics at the link below.
> 
> The bag looks very boxy in the reveal pics because it was new and a bit stuff and stuffed with tissue, but now it has a nice slouch.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...se-now-shes-mine-reveal.860210/#post-26413567



Nice reveal! I’ve been keeping my eye on a couple on Resale sites, but they cost more than what you paid new. .  But I guess that’s what happens when one waits until a bag is no longer available. I have 2 Mollys, but never got a Rory and always regretted it... there’s also a gray/taupe/black combo (?) I would love to see here on TPF.


----------



## katev

LolaCalifornia said:


> Nice reveal! I’ve been keeping my eye on a couple on Resale sites, but they cost more than what you paid new. .  But I guess that’s what happens when one waits until a bag is no longer available. I have 2 Mollys, but never got a Rory and always regretted it... there’s also a gray/taupe/black combo (?) I would love to see here on TPF.



The black taupe silver one is being offered used on ebay for $269 with the matching wristlet, and there is a NWT camel one for $360 - but it is listed as "or best offer" so perhaps you could get it closer to $300? See the links below:

Black taupe silver with wristlet $269
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEGACY-COLORBLOCK-LEATHER-RORY-SATCHEL-Taupe-black-19902-wristlet-Wallet/253255400715?hash=item3af732bd0b:g:R-AAAOSwdGpZkKWU

Camel, brass multi NWT $360 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-LEGACY-COLORBLOCK-LEATHER-RORY-SATCHEL-BAG-CAMEL-BRASS-19902-BRAND-NEW/122843463548?hash=item1c9a0a7f7c:g:ce4AAOSwhOBXUJvn


----------



## Sarah03

This little cutie is riding shotgun on my LV


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3905316
> 
> This little cutie is riding shotgun on my LV


I love this fob! It is one of the first ones I got, and what started my obsession.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my vintage Coach Willis bag:


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> I love this fob! It is one of the first ones I got, and what started my obsession.



And I purchased it because it looked so darn cute on your Magenta Isabelle!! [emoji1]


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this blue and the lining!!! What is the name of the color?



I'm in love with the colour! It's 'Lapis Blue'.



musiclover said:


> Your little robot suits your bag beautifully!  I like how it picks up the colour on the interior of your bag.



Thank you!!! I love that little robot LOL!


----------



## carterazo

Stephg said:


> Using my market tote today
> 
> View attachment 3903426


This is soooo pretty!  Love the color! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

NM


----------



## HesitantShopper

MonsieurMode said:


> Shopping on Michigan Avenue with my Rexy Tote 42!
> 
> View attachment 3904383



What a fun bag! love the hangtag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3905316
> 
> This little cutie is riding shotgun on my LV



Ack! too cute!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> Using my market tote today
> 
> View attachment 3903426



what a great color! just 'pops'


----------



## carterazo

Pulled out my Ace in cornflower again.  [emoji7] [emoji41] [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Pulled out my Ace in cornflower again.  [emoji7] [emoji41] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907323


This is a beauty!!!  There is something very special about cornflower.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This is a beauty!!!  There is something very special about cornflower.


Thanks! Yes, it's such a great color. [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Butterscotch dinky 24 yesterday and violet crosby today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885309
> View attachment 3885310


Lovely! May i ask where you got the flower purse strap? I think i NEED one!


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely! May i ask where you got the flower purse strap? I think i NEED one!


I got through my SA a while back, but they are on coach.com too.
http://www.coach.com/coach-novelty-strap-with-cross-stitch-floral-print

Looks like link isn't working. Under accessories then bag straps .


----------



## YuYu90

Carrying my black Rogue satchel with rexy strap today!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Pulled out my Ace in cornflower again.  [emoji7] [emoji41] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907323


Twins. Love the Ace and Cornflower. I have 3 bags in this color.



YuYu90 said:


> View attachment 3908029
> 
> Carrying my black Rogue satchel with rexy strap today!


The Rogue satchel looks great with Rexy charm and strap.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Twins. Love the Ace and Cornflower. I have 3 bags in this color.


It's such a great bag! Which three colors do you have?


----------



## BeachBagGal

YuYu90 said:


> View attachment 3908029
> 
> Carrying my black Rogue satchel with rexy strap today!



Love this whole combo!


----------



## Bagmedic

YuYu90 said:


> View attachment 3908029
> 
> Carrying my black Rogue satchel with rexy strap today!


Does the strap work well with this bag?  I want to get the rexy strap but not sure it works well.  I tried one of the straps on a regular rogue in the store and it didn't sit right so decided it wouldn't work for the bag I thought I'd use it on but I also have this satchel so that could be an option!


----------



## faintlymacabre

YuYu90 said:


> View attachment 3908029
> 
> Carrying my black Rogue satchel with rexy strap today!


I love this badass combination. Well-matched!!


----------



## katev

It's that time of year again! I'm carrying my Carmine Nomad decorated with the Ice Skates Fob


----------



## YuYu90

Bagmedic said:


> Does the strap work well with this bag?  I want to get the rexy strap but not sure it works well.  I tried one of the straps on a regular rogue in the store and it didn't sit right so decided it wouldn't work for the bag I thought I'd use it on but I also have this satchel so that could be an option!


Yes... I think that strap works really well with the Rogue satchel


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> I got through my SA a while back, but they are on coach.com too.
> http://www.coach.com/coach-novelty-strap-with-cross-stitch-floral-print
> Thank you@
> 
> Looks like link isn't working. Under accessories then bag straps .


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> It's that time of year again! I'm carrying my Carmine Nomad decorated with the Ice Skates Fob
> 
> View attachment 3908127


Loooove this combo of bag and fob. [emoji7]


----------



## mattyt




----------



## Iamminda

I love this pebbly and slouchy Sullivan.  Happy Weekend.


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> I love this pebbly and slouchy Sullivan.  Happy Weekend.



One my faves...I will have to take out mine too..been too long since I used her..[emoji4] have a good weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> One my faves...I will have to take out mine too..been too long since I used her..[emoji4] have a good weekend!


Thanks MKB .  If I remember correctly, you have a black one right?   I would have loved to get it in black as well.


----------



## MooMooVT

Toke these cute gals out today! Utility Rogue & orange metallic Froggy


----------



## faintlymacabre

Swaggerin'


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I love this pebbly and slouchy Sullivan.  Happy Weekend.


I almost bought one in chalk way back when. Found it at the outlet at a great price. I regret not getting it. [emoji53]  It is a yummy bag! And a perfect size.


----------



## carterazo

Needed some brightness on a dark dreary day.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I almost bought one in chalk way back when. Found it at the outlet at a great price. I regret not getting it. [emoji53]  It is a yummy bag! And a perfect size.



Thanks C.  I have the chalk one (lol) and I like it a lot.   I love your RK hobos!!!  Stunning colors.


----------



## Phiomega

MooMooVT said:


> Toke these cute gals out today! Utility Rogue & orange metallic Froggy



Hello Rogue/orange sister!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> It's that time of year again! I'm carrying my Carmine Nomad decorated with the Ice Skates Fob
> 
> View attachment 3908127



Love this combo!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I love this pebbly and slouchy Sullivan.  Happy Weekend.



Looks so soft and huggable! [emoji173]️


----------



## Bagmedic

Iamminda said:


> I love this pebbly and slouchy Sullivan.  Happy Weekend.


How does this compare in size to the bandit?  I love the slouchy, smooshy pebbled look!  Great color, too!


----------



## Iamminda

Bagmedic said:


> How does this compare in size to the bandit?  I love the slouchy, smooshy pebbled look!  Great color, too!



Thanks. I tried on the bandit hobo (the larger size?) quickly one time and it looked gigantic on me.  Perhaps because they had the stuffing inside the bag but it looked too big on my petite frame.  So I think the Sullivan is a little smaller (but still very roomy in my opinion).  I don’t know if it is the same size as the smaller bandit.


----------



## Bagmedic

Iamminda said:


> Thanks. I tried on the bandit hobo (the larger size?) quickly one time and it looked gigantic on me.  Perhaps because they had the stuffing inside the bag but it looked too big on my petite frame.  So I think the Sullivan is a little smaller (but still very roomy in my opinion).  I don’t know if it is the same size as the smaller bandit.


Thank you!  I haven't seen the smaller bandit in the store and keep forgetting they have one smaller.  I like a larger hobo.  All the promo ads don't make the regular bandit look too big.  I just received one in chalk but have't used it yet.  Saving it more for spring/summer.  I should take it out and measure.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> It's such a great bag! Which three colors do you have?


Hi carterazo. In the Ace bag, I have Racing Green, Cornflower and Black Pebbled Leather. In Cornflower color, I have an Ace, Dinky and Michael Kors bag.


----------



## carterazo

Phiomega said:


> Hello Rogue/orange sister!
> View attachment 3908922


Froggy is so fun! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Hi carterazo. In the Ace bag, I have Racing Green, Cornflower and Black Pebbled Leather. In Cornflower color, I have an Ace, Dinky and Michael Kors bag.
> View attachment 3909262
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909253


Love it! The leather in the black one is so yummy! Isn't cornflower the prettiest color? I have had a hard time sticking to my one bag per color rule. I regret returning the Rogue in cornflower because I already had the ace. Oh well!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Love it! The leather in the black one is so yummy! Isn't cornflower the prettiest color? I have had a hard time sticking to my one bag per color rule. I regret returning the Rogue in cornflower because I already had the ace. Oh well!


Yes, it is. Here are my other Cornflower bags, plus my shoes.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Needed some brightness on a dark dreary day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908820


Love this bag and this color. I've been indecisive about buying it because I have the Nomad in True Red. I'm might give in.


----------



## jade

#markettote


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, it is. Here are my other Cornflower bags, plus my shoes.
> View attachment 3909317
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909319
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909324


The MK is stunning!  [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag and this color. I've been indecisive about buying it because I have the Nomad in True Red. I'm might give in.


I hear ya! I  actually haven't seen the Nomad in that color, so I can't tell you how similar or not they are. Decisions,  desicions. [emoji28]


----------



## SDfromND

The oldest bag I own.... she still looks great!


----------



## faintlymacabre

jade said:


> #markettote
> View attachment 3909369


That plaid lining is great!!!


----------



## whateve

SDfromND said:


> View attachment 3909403
> 
> The oldest bag I own.... she still looks great!


I love the nickel hardware.


----------



## SDfromND

whateve said:


> I love the nickel hardware.


Me too


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> The MK is stunning!  [emoji7]


Thank you! I need to use it more.


----------



## Lake Effect

I found this on EBay early in the summer when I was looking for a vintage Barclay. It was too stunning to pass up. Especially with the anniversary stripe lining. I can really load this up if needed, like I did for work this week. I would like to get one in signature khaki/brown. I think my coworkers thought I was going out on job interviews this week with this bag.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 They are used to some of my more understated vintage bags lol.


----------



## carterazo

Lake Effect said:


> I found this on EBay early in the summer when I was looking for a vintage Barclay. It was too stunning to pass up. Especially with the anniversary stripe lining. I can really load this up if needed, like I did for work this week. I would like to get one in signature khaki/brown. I think my coworkers thought I was going out on job interviews this week with this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are used to some of my more understated vintage bags lol.


This is a beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Carried some purple/violet goodness today.


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Thanks MKB .  If I remember correctly, you have a black one right?   I would have loved to get it in black as well.



Yes I have black and soapstone.


----------



## Lake Effect

carterazo said:


> Carried some purple/violet goodness today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909563


What a stunning shade! Let’s do a fantasy *trade bags* for a day!!


----------



## carterazo

Lake Effect said:


> What a stunning shade! Let’s do a fantasy *trade bags* for a day!!


Thanks! I'm in. [emoji4]


----------



## jade

Not a bag but .....


----------



## BeachBagGal

jade said:


> Not a bag but .....
> 
> View attachment 3910083



Is this pink and red???


----------



## jade

BeachBagGal said:


> Is this pink and red???



It is hot pink! Crazy lighting.


----------



## faintlymacabre

My very first 1941 purchase, together with my latest one. It's a perfect pairing!

Rogue 36 and Goldenrod Slim Trifold.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jade said:


> It is hot pink! Crazy lighting.



Oh okay! I was wondering if this was new and I missed out lol.


----------



## CatePNW

Always a pleasure to change into my Mini Tanner.  The leather is so nice on this one and it still smells great.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

faintlymacabre said:


> My very first 1941 purchase, together with my latest one. It's a perfect pairing!
> 
> Rogue 36 and Goldenrod Slim Trifold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910814


Love this wallet, and rogue! 
I keep adding this wallet to my shopping bag because I love the surprise interior. I don't need another wallet but I love the layout and pattern so much!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Harley77 said:


> Love this wallet, and rogue!
> I keep adding this wallet to my shopping bag because I love the surprise interior. I don't need another wallet but I love the layout and pattern so much!


Just do it! I really didn't -need- it either, but it's just beautiful, and so different from my other large wallet (all black and a zippered style).


----------



## AstridRhapsody

faintlymacabre said:


> Just do it! I really didn't -need- it either, but it's just beautiful, and so different from my other large wallet (all black and a zippered style).


I just ordered the black/burgundy link rogue tote.....maybe it needs a little friend lol


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Harley77 said:


> I just ordered the black/burgundy link rogue tote.....maybe it needs a little friend lol


 Just checked my account and my tote is listed as backorder now. 
Anyone think I will actually get it or will it likely be canceled?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Harley77 said:


> Just checked my account and my tote is listed as backorder now.
> Anyone think I will actually get it or will it likely be canceled?


Backorder sounds a bit nicer than just "processing" for a week and getting cancelled. I believe they generally show you a date when the item will become available again, right?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

faintlymacabre said:


> Backorder sounds a bit nicer than just "processing" for a week and getting cancelled. I believe they generally show you a date when the item will become available again, right?


No date shown in my account. When you search on the site it's still listed as "in stock". I guess I just won't get my hopes up. I used a $350 giftcard towards the order though, hope I won't have to wait for them to ship me a new card if my order gets canceled.


----------



## carterazo

Red Rogue


----------



## faintlymacabre

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912514


Quite literally, every time I see you post this bag, I salivate and wish I had purchased one. It's just perfect.


----------



## carterazo

faintlymacabre said:


> Quite literally, every time I see you post this bag, I salivate and wish I had purchased one. It's just perfect.


Thanks!  Maybe you can still trace one down through your local outlet. You never know.... [emoji28]


----------



## undecided45

Took Cooper + Rexy with me to work today!


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912514


twins....carrying mine lately, too!  great holiday color


----------



## leopardgirl0123

My physical therapist told me that I shouldn’t be carrying heavy bags (I was using my gathered leather Carrie) so I downsized to something smaller today that I can also carry crossbody


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912514


 It's even more vibrant and beautiful on my cell phone app!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> It's even more vibrant and beautiful on my cell phone app!


I always think of you when I carry her.  [emoji1]


----------



## SEWDimples

undecided45 said:


> Took Cooper + Rexy with me to work today!


I want this bag in every color.


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> I always think of you when I carry her.  [emoji1]


Me, too!  You were the inspiration for me to buy this bag, too!  It is such a vibrant and happy red!  I need to buy another one in this leather while they are on sale.


----------



## undecided45

SEWDimples said:


> I want this bag in every color.


ME TOO! The bordeaux, the pink, grey.... I chose black because it was leather and it went with most of my wardrobe.


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> My very first 1941 purchase, together with my latest one. It's a perfect pairing!
> 
> Rogue 36 and Goldenrod Slim Trifold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910814


Got my wallet today!  I also have this bag so we are double twins!  Just a great wallet and surprise when you open it up!  I wish I liked the inside of the blue one but it doesn't excite me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

leopardgirl0123 said:


> My physical therapist told me that I shouldn’t be carrying heavy bags (I was using my gathered leather Carrie) so I downsized to something smaller today that I can also carry crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912856



Always loved this bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

undecided45 said:


> ME TOO! The bordeaux, the pink, grey.... I chose black because it was leather and it went with most of my wardrobe.


It looks so sophisticated and classy whether you wear it dressed up or down. I cannot wait to buy it. First, I want to buy the Dusty Rose in leather and Grey in suede.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bagmedic said:


> Got my wallet today!  I also have this bag so we are double twins!  Just a great wallet and surprise when you open it up!  I wish I liked the inside of the blue one but it doesn't excite me.


The print in the blue one is too much like old wallpaper, right? I think the Goldenrod's interior is just perfection! 

Awesome that we are double twins.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> It looks so sophisticated and classy whether you wear it dressed up or down. I cannot wait to buy it. First, I want to buy the Dusty Rose in leather and Grey in suede.


I've been meaning to go by my local store just to see the dusty rose. I'm intrigued!  [emoji56]


----------



## AstridRhapsody

faintlymacabre said:


> The print in the blue one is too much like old wallpaper, right? I think the Goldenrod's interior is just perfection!
> 
> Awesome that we are double twins.


Hahaha DH called it wallpaper too! My goldenrod came today and I love it!  Looks great in my bag next to my violet clutch. Also had a great SA overnight the multi link black rogue tote that was previously canceled. It will be here tomorrow!


----------



## laurg22

qann77 said:


> View attachment 3883199
> 
> 
> My Dinky on my overseas holiday trip. Very much enjoy using it. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3883200
> 
> 
> Then I realized Mr Duck (on the back of the Dinky) is now “blue black” from colour transfer....! He even has blue cheeks now. [emoji28] Hope to clean the ducks up when I get home.


Love this bag ! does it have a creed inside with a number ?


----------



## laurg22

houseof999 said:


> I can't stop carrying this cutie! I have my card pouch on one side and the cherries charm on the opposite side. [emoji523]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869189
> View attachment 3869190


Omg I love that bag and the card case you rock it so well !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Switched to my Coach Tyler yesterday to take last minute Christmas shopping.  I'm carrying my Chalk Wristlet 19 as my wallet. It was delivered via UPS yesterday afternoon. I purchased it on the 18th during the last Coach online outlet sale. Fast and free shipping!


----------



## houseof999

laurg22 said:


> Omg I love that bag and the card case you rock it so well ! [emoji2]


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> Switched to my Coach Tyler yesterday to take last minute Christmas shopping.  I'm carrying my Chalk Wristlet 19 as my wallet. It was delivered via UPS yesterday afternoon. I purchased it on the 18th during the last Coach online outlet sale. Fast and free shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914070


Love your idea on the wallet!  I use a teal colored wristlet I purchased at the outlet as a catchall for things like lipstick, lip pencil, chapstick, eye drops, tweezers (never know when you will see a stray hair you didn't notice in your bathroom mirror!), and breathe mints.  It is a little big but I find other pouches just too small.  I need to add more colors to my collection but will probably purchase at outlet since I have a personal issue spending over $100 for items like this.  It has always been hard for me to spend money on SLGs.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> Love your idea on the wallet!  I use a teal colored wristlet I purchased at the outlet as a catchall for things like lipstick, lip pencil, chapstick, eye drops, tweezers (never know when you will see a stray hair you didn't notice in your bathroom mirror!), and breathe mints.  It is a little big but I find other pouches just too small.  I need to add more colors to my collection but will probably purchase at outlet since I have a personal issue spending over $100 for items like this.  It has always been hard for me to spend money on SLGs.



Thanks! I actually bought it to use  exactly how you're using your teal wristlet. (And I never leave home without tweezers!) I have a Brahmin Denim Debra wristlet that I use for my wallet, and as a grab and go wristlet if I'm walking to the store. But I don't take my "cosmetic case" out much and I wanted to play with my new wristlet so I'm using it as a wallet today (and probably tomorrow). I've had fun taking it out a few times already today. When I'm finished "playing" with it, I'll use it for it's purpose intended.   I'm still using my old cosmetic case until I officially make the switch. I also know what you mean about spending limits. This wristlet was on sale for $49.50 plus tax and free shipping, which made it a great deal!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Switched to my Coach Tyler yesterday to take last minute Christmas shopping.  I'm carrying my Chalk Wristlet 19 as my wallet. It was delivered via UPS yesterday afternoon. I purchased it on the 18th during the last Coach online outlet sale. Fast and free shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914070



I like this red pebbly Tyler (love that outside zip pocket).  And congrats on the new wristlet —love that chalk color,


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I like this red pebbly Tyler (love that outside zip pocket).  And congrats on the new wristlet —love that chalk color,


Thanks I!
I love the red pebbly leather! And the chalk wristlet is a great companion.


----------



## finer_woman

Holiday travel companions

Charlie backpack with MK leather patch
1941 clutch with dinky chain
Snowflake charm


----------



## finer_woman

Left out Rexy. Recent ebay find, just so happened to already have my initials embossed. Perfect for holding passports and travel docs


----------



## Bagmedic

Waiting anxiously for Santa!!!  Ho, Ho, Ho!


----------



## pbnjam

Bagmedic said:


> Waiting anxiously for Santa!!!  Ho, Ho, Ho!
> View attachment 3914871



Perfect red[emoji173]️ for Christmas!


----------



## pbnjam

finer_woman said:


> Left out Rexy. Recent ebay find, just so happened to already have my initials embossed. Perfect for holding passports and travel docs
> 
> View attachment 3914584



Beautiful case! I’m a Rexy fan.


----------



## Lucylu29

Bagmedic said:


> Waiting anxiously for Santa!!!  Ho, Ho, Ho!
> View attachment 3914871



I'm carrying my red rogue this week also. I haven't used it in over a year and considered selling it early this fall because it had been a while since I  used it. I had even listed it on eBay for a week or so but then got cold feet and took it down. I took it out last Monday and started carrying it and am very glad I didn't go through with getting rid of it!


----------



## Bagmedic

Lucylu29 said:


> I'm carrying my red rogue this week also. I haven't used it in over a year and considered selling it early this fall because it had been a while since I  used it. I had even listed it on eBay for a week or so but then got cold feet and took it down. I took it out last Monday and started carrying it and am very glad I didn't go through with getting rid of it!


It’s a classic so I’ll never get rid of mine!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> Waiting anxiously for Santa!!!  Ho, Ho, Ho!
> View attachment 3914871


Beautiful! Perfect waiting for Santa bag!


----------



## pbnjam

I carried this bag on Saturday for work.[emoji319][emoji173]️

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3915107
> 
> I carried this bag on Saturday for work.[emoji319][emoji173]️
> 
> Merry Christmas!


The charms look super cute on this lovely red tote.   Merry Christmas


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> The charms look super cute on this lovely red tote.   Merry Christmas



Thank you Iamminda! I just keep switching out the charms for every occasion. [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji319]


----------



## RuedeNesle

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3915107
> 
> I carried this bag on Saturday for work.[emoji319][emoji173]
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!


I love the color, the style, the lining, the charms, and I love the color!  ( Did I say that already?  )
Merry Christmas!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My X-Mas Coach pop of red! [emoji173]️[emoji319]


----------



## musiclover

Sophia and I about to go Boxing Day shopping...


----------



## LolaCalifornia

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912514



GORGEOUS. I wanted this color SO bad, but it sold out!


----------



## carterazo

LolaCalifornia said:


> GORGEOUS. I wanted this color SO bad, but it sold out!


Bummer!  You never know when one might pop up on ebay, though.  [emoji6]


----------



## Pagan

At the hairdresser on a very cold Saturday morning - been carrying this little beauty since Christmas Day.


----------



## MooMooVT

Giving this pretty Saddle Saddle 23 some love on a freezing New England day. I took a car pic but the lighting was horrible.


----------



## houseof999

Went bathroom vanity light shopping with my new hologram Lyla and Cherry print scarf. [emoji171][emoji523][emoji171]


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Went bathroom vanity light shopping with my new hologram Lyla and Cherry print scarf. [emoji171][emoji523][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919860


Cute, cute, cute (you and your entire ensemble).


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Cute, cute, cute (you and your entire ensemble).


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Stephg

Carrying red Margot today, returned some things to the outlet and picked up more [emoji30] it never ends.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pagan said:


> At the hairdresser on a very cold Saturday morning - been carrying this little beauty since Christmas Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919676


Haha... I am also at the hairdresser and it's similarly ridiculously cold here. - 27c!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Stephg said:


> Carrying red Margot today, returned some things to the outlet and picked up more [emoji30] it never ends.
> 
> View attachment 3919950


She's a beauty!  I'm lovin' all the red bags this season!


----------



## holiday123

Purple link saddle this weekend


----------



## Sarah03

MooMooVT said:


> Giving this pretty Saddle Saddle 23 some love on a freezing New England day. I took a car pic but the lighting was horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919853



Cute bag! And an even cuter kitty!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Purple link saddle this weekend



Love this color and strap goes perfectly!


----------



## Hobbsy

MooMooVT said:


> Giving this pretty Saddle Saddle 23 some love on a freezing New England day. I took a car pic but the lighting was horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919853


Love your bag, and your cat! He's sitting so nice for a picture.


----------



## smoore

holiday123 said:


> Purple link saddle this weekend



Love this!! I think I need one


----------



## katev

I have been wearing my new rogue a lot ever since I got it, but we went to a show last night and I wanted to carry something smaller - but not too small. I got out an oldie but a goodie, my Pine Spectator Kristin Hobo 18287, a pretty little bag and seasonal, too!


----------



## Lake Effect

MooMooVT said:


> Giving this pretty Saddle Saddle 23 some love on a freezing New England day. I took a car pic but the lighting was horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919853


Grumpy Cat!!


----------



## Lake Effect

holiday123 said:


> Purple link saddle this weekend


Your link strap is making me aware I am precariously close to picking up a rainbow link strap for my vintage Brit Bancroft 
And wow is that shade of purple is a-may-zing!


----------



## Deleted member 527163

katev said:


> I have been wearing my new rogue a lot ever since I got it, but we went to a show last night and I wanted to carry something smaller - but not too small. I got out an oldie but a goodie, my Pine Spectator Kristin Hobo 18287, a pretty little bag and seasonal, too!
> 
> View attachment 3920783


A beautiful & timeless piece!! [emoji813]️ I just adore the older coach bags. Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!! [emoji4]


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

My Maggie in plum [emoji171]


----------



## zjones

Taking my new colorblock quilted Bowery out for a New Year’s spin in my anthracite Roccasins.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I have been wearing my new rogue a lot ever since I got it, but we went to a show last night and I wanted to carry something smaller - but not too small. I got out an oldie but a goodie, my Pine Spectator Kristin Hobo 18287, a pretty little bag and seasonal, too!
> 
> View attachment 3920783


Lovely, katev!  I miss the Kristin line!


----------



## musiclover

PurseCrazyGal said:


> My Maggie in plum [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921163


Beautiful bag from the Madison line!  This is so gorgeous with your pretty purse charm!


----------



## Lake Effect

Happy New Year! Off to the gym. And yes, I know they are ornaments, but I couldn't resist


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

musiclover said:


> Beautiful bag from the Madison line!  This is so gorgeous with your pretty purse charm!



Awww thanks! [emoji4] I’m glad I still have most of my older Coach bags. Still luv ‘em!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I have been wearing my new rogue a lot ever since I got it, but we went to a show last night and I wanted to carry something smaller - but not too small. I got out an oldie but a goodie, my Pine Spectator Kristin Hobo 18287, a pretty little bag and seasonal, too!





Brenda_Reid said:


> A beautiful & timeless piece!! [emoji813]️ I just adore the older coach bags. Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!! [emoji4]





musiclover said:


> Lovely, katev!  I miss the Kristin line!



Thank you! I've enjoyed carrying this sweet bag again!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My favorite bag for everyday - it's hard to change out of this one! My NASA crossbody clutch fits perfectly as an SLG inside as well  Happy New Year, all!


----------



## Teagaggle

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My favorite bag for everyday - it's hard to change out of this one! My NASA crossbody clutch fits perfectly as an SLG inside as well  Happy New Year, all!


Cute! LOVE the shoes!


----------



## musiclover

Lake Effect said:


> Happy New Year! Off to the gym. And yes, I know they are ornaments, but I couldn't resist
> View attachment 3921471


Lake Effect, is this a Rambler?  A vintage or new one?  The leather looks beautiful.


----------



## musiclover

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My favorite bag for everyday - it's hard to change out of this one! My NASA crossbody clutch fits perfectly as an SLG inside as well  Happy New Year, all!


Cute design!  I love the heart!  The colours make me feel happy.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> Lake Effect, is this a Rambler?  A vintage or new one?  The leather looks beautiful.


It's a pocket bag #9875 from around 1988.


----------



## Lake Effect

musiclover said:


> Lake Effect, is this a Rambler?  A vintage or new one?  The leather looks beautiful.


Thanks, it's a Pocket Bag, vintage. It has the all numeric , Made in the USA creed. I got crazy lucky on a bin last spring. The top flap is slightly faded, probably from being left out on a bureau, maybe. Other than a very faint pen mark, it was in amazing condition. It's a tomato red, which I like just a little better than blue-red.
It is smaller than the original Rambler. I believe it is larger than the second release of the Rambler.


----------



## Lake Effect

Uh, someone beat me!


----------



## seton

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My favorite bag for everyday - it's hard to change out of this one! My NASA crossbody clutch fits perfectly as an SLG inside as well  Happy New Year, all!



cute! love the CDG sneakers and wallet.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> It's a pocket bag #9875 from around 1988.





Lake Effect said:


> Thanks, it's a Pocket Bag, vintage. It has the all numeric , Made in the USA creed. I got crazy lucky on a bin last spring. The top flap is slightly faded, probably from being left out on a bureau, maybe. Other than a very faint pen mark, it was in amazing condition. It's a tomato red, which I like just a little better than blue-red.
> It is smaller than the original Rambler. I believe it is larger than the second release of the Rambler.



Thank you, both, for the information!  I think this is just such a beautiful bag.  I love the vintage leather.  I can't even imagine how luscious it must feel!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Teagaggle said:


> Cute! LOVE the shoes!





seton said:


> cute! love the CDG sneakers and wallet.



Thank you both!  I highly recommend the CDG converse  comfy and casual. 

And great eye, Seton! I love this small wallet, as you see it slips right into pretty much any bag!


----------



## zjones

Had to haul all my work stuff into the office this morning, which this new tote is perfect for!


----------



## candy3369

Love this combo


----------



## lala042883

candy3369 said:


> Love this combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922255



Love the bag


----------



## SEWDimples

candy3369 said:


> Love this combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922255


So do it.
They all look great together.


----------



## Bagmedic

candy3369 said:


> Love this combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922255


I think I have this bag in every color except the gray.....now I want it AND the strap!  Great combo!


----------



## candy3369

Bagmedic said:


> I think I have this bag in every color except the gray.....now I want it AND the strap!  Great combo!


I really love the satchel bags.  I can't understand why it wasn't a good seller.  I think the butterscotch is my favorite but this setup is amazing!


----------



## Stephg

Carried my new Oxblood market tote today [emoji7]


----------



## SDfromND

Stephg said:


> Carried my new Oxblood market tote today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3922693


That is gorgeous  and I love your quote ....sadly I have no one who understands my “hobby” ....


----------



## Hobbsy

candy3369 said:


> Love this combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922255


Love it!


----------



## carterazo

candy3369 said:


> Love this combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922255


Oooh love this combo! [emoji7]


----------



## Stephg

SDfromND said:


> That is gorgeous  and I love your quote ....sadly I have no one who understands my “hobby” ....



Thank you! Haha, I don't either, oh well - I guess thats what TPF is for LOL


----------



## daisychainz

My Nolita small wristlet bag.


----------



## KarenLV

Errands day, waiting on my tires to be rotated.  The Peanuts gang is keeping me company.


----------



## elisabettaverde

holiday123 said:


> Purple link saddle this weekend


Yessss!! This color is perfection!! Cheers to all color lovers!! I just bought the saddle bag in peony pink and can't wait to wear it.          Do you find yourself treating this lovely darling with kid gloves?  I'm almost afraid to handle mine.


----------



## elisabettaverde

@pbnjam. The red market tote and ornaments is such an adorable and fun pairing!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Light pink snake embossed tote with burgundy lining for a weekend getaway.  I wish I knew the name... Snatched this up at the outlet around 2010 or 11.


----------



## holiday123

elisabettaverde said:


> Yessss!! This color is perfection!! Cheers to all color lovers!! I just bought the saddle bag in peony pink and can't wait to wear it.          Do you find yourself treating this lovely darling with kid gloves?  I'm almost afraid to handle mine.


Thanks I love this color!  I do not baby this at all. I'm careful of course, but scratches are inevitable on this type of leather so I accept that. Good thing is the more you use it the softer it gets . Congratulations on peony!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

My black patent Maggie today


----------



## elisabettaverde

holiday123 said:


> Thanks I love this color!  I do not baby this at all. I'm careful of course, but scratches are inevitable on this type of leather so I accept that. Good thing is the more you use it the softer it gets . Congratulations on peony!


 Thank you.  As Sheryl Crow says, "The first cut is the deepest" and to me this applies to a supple leather bag.  I'll just have to dive in and take off that packaging!   I really like your link strap; it goes so well with the lilac and you can use it with other items.


----------



## Satcheldoll

elisabettaverde said:


> Light pink snake embossed tote with burgundy lining for a weekend getaway.  I wish I knew the name... Snatched this up at the outlet around 2010 or 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924752


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Meloss

elisabettaverde said:


> Light pink snake embossed tote with burgundy lining for a weekend getaway.  I wish I knew the name... Snatched this up at the outlet around 2010 or 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924752


Madison North/South bonded tote in python embossed leather.


----------



## carterazo

elisabettaverde said:


> Light pink snake embossed tote with burgundy lining for a weekend getaway.  I wish I knew the name... Snatched this up at the outlet around 2010 or 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924752


She's a beauty!


----------



## musiclover

PurseCrazyGal said:


> My black patent Maggie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924792


A beautiful bag from the Madison line!  I really miss these elegant handbags. The black patent is so dark and rich!


----------



## MKB0925

PurseCrazyGal said:


> My black patent Maggie today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924792


So pretty!! I love your pineapple charm too!


----------



## Bagmedic

elisabettaverde said:


> Light pink snake embossed tote with burgundy lining for a weekend getaway.  I wish I knew the name... Snatched this up at the outlet around 2010 or 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924752


Very pretty and unusual....love it!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

musiclover said:


> A beautiful bag from the Madison line!  I really miss these elegant handbags. The black patent is so dark and rich!



Yes it is! And I totally agree! They don’t make ‘em like this anymore.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty!! I love your pineapple charm too!



Thanks Luv


----------



## Satcheldoll

First day out with my Steel Blue Duffle. So glad I took a chance on the duffle. I love this bag!


----------



## musiclover

PurseCrazyGal said:


> Yes it is! And I totally agree! They don’t make ‘em like this anymore.


I have just three bags and a large wristlet I saved from the Madison line (shouldn’t have sold the others) and I just love them. You’re so right, they are gorgeous leather, and beautifully made with attention to lovely details.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

musiclover said:


> I have just three bags and a large wristlet I saved from the Madison line (shouldn’t have sold the others) and I just love them. You’re so right, they are gorgeous leather, and beautifully made with attention to lovely details.



I have 3 also. Sold a couple items too. 

Yup they did nicely on that line [emoji173]️ [emoji171]


----------



## smoore

Satcheldoll said:


> First day out with my Steel Blue Duffle. So glad I took a chance on the duffle. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925623


Oh! I love this color!!!


----------



## candy3369

Whipstitch bag with chain strap and rexy. [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176] this bag!! Taken at the coach store while picking out a wallet
	

		
			
		

		
	



Not sure why the photo is sideways


----------



## Sarah03

candy3369 said:


> Whipstitch bag with chain strap and rexy. [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176] this bag!! Taken at the coach store while picking out a wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926521
> 
> Not sure why the photo is sideways



Goooorgeous!!!! Where is the drool emoji?!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Carried my Black Nomad...its been awhile. Forgot how nice the leather is! Excuse my outfit...it's cold here!!!


----------



## Bagmedic

shillinggirl88 said:


> Carried my Black Nomad...its been awhile. Forgot how nice the leather is! Excuse my outfit...it's cold here!!!


Love my Nomads!


----------



## Pagan

Downsizing for a busy weekend.


----------



## leechiyong

Rogue 17 today:


----------



## Teagaggle

leechiyong said:


> Rogue 17 today:
> View attachment 3927352


Envious of the bag AND the weather! Super cute! Wish I could pull this off.


----------



## carterazo

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3927151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downsizing for a busy weekend.


What a sweet combo!


----------



## carterazo

It was time to pull out my small turnlock Borough.  I don't show it enough love.


----------



## leechiyong

Teagaggle said:


> Envious of the bag AND the weather! Super cute! Wish I could pull this off.


Thanks!  I'll be envious in May when it's already in the 100s here and it'll last until October lol.


----------



## Suzanne B.

leechiyong said:


> Thanks!  I'll be envious in May when it's already in the 100s here and it'll last until October lol.


California?


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> It was time to pull out my small turnlock Borough.  I don't show it enough love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927617


I love this red beauty!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I love this red beauty!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Satcheldoll said:


> First day out with my Steel Blue Duffle. So glad I took a chance on the duffle. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925623


Fabulous simplicity!!


----------



## Lucylu29

leechiyong said:


> Thanks!  I'll be envious in May when it's already in the 100s here and it'll last until October lol.





Suzanne B. said:


> California?



I was thinking Arizona. I've lived in AZ for 13 years now and I'm so over the hot summers!


----------



## buckeyebaker

yuck snow/ice/slush today. cant take out any of the new purchases, so back to old faithful for first day of class; full up with notes, books, papers and coffee. with a little bit of bling added -- vintage SWAG with 1941 Rexi.  the swag is too "valuable" to use, which is silly; if one is afraid to use a bag, why own it?!! -- i'll probably slip Rexi off before i get to campus though!!


----------



## Melodyjj

leechiyong said:


> Rogue 17 today:
> View attachment 3927352


So cute! Is this the Primrose color? The pink looks more neutral/wearable than what's shown online.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Lucylu29 said:


> I was thinking Arizona. I've lived in AZ for 13 years now and I'm so over the hot summers!


I only guessed California because of all the palm trees. Not sure why when I know Florida and other states have them too. I'm on the Mississippi coast and I understand heat and humidity all too well.


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> I only guessed California because of all the palm trees. Not sure why when I know Florida and other states have them too. I'm on the Mississippi coast and I understand heat and humidity all too well.


Arizona and California have a dry heat! It is easier to stand than the south. Only some parts of California are too hot in the summer. San Diego has perfect weather all year long.


----------



## whateve

It's raining! I'm carrying patent Audrey


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> Arizona and California have a dry heat! It is easier to stand than the south. Only some parts of California are too hot in the summer. San Diego has perfect weather all year long.


You are one of the few who understand the difference between a wet heat and a dry heat. Most want to say 95 degrees is 95 degrees with or without humidity.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suzanne B. said:


> You are one of the few who understand the difference between a wet heat and a dry heat. Most want to say 95 degrees is 95 degrees with or without humidity.



I agree it’s a big difference - wet vs dry heat!


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> You are one of the few who understand the difference between a wet heat and a dry heat. Most want to say 95 degrees is 95 degrees with or without humidity.


95 degrees in the South is unbearable. The humidity is the only reason we haven't relocated to somewhere in the South. We routinely get over 100 here most of the summer, and I'd rather have that than 80F in the South.


----------



## Bagmedic

BeachBagGal said:


> I agree it’s a big difference - wet vs dry heat!


Tell me about it.....I lived in Houston for 2 years!  I used to say it wasn't fit for human life!  I high tailed it back north.  I realized I can handle winter for a nice spring/summer/fall and found I missed the seasons.


----------



## undecided45

Carrying my Mickey Patricia Saddle to the Disney Parks today. Jazzed her up with a little BB-8 keychain.


----------



## carterazo

Needed some color to brighten a mostly grey day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## alana171

Quick errand out with my new cross body duffle.
Loving the inside suede of this bag [emoji177]


----------



## MooMooVT

A little bit of sunshine today


----------



## CoachMaven

Suzanne B. said:


> You are one of the few who understand the difference between a wet heat and a dry heat. Most want to say 95 degrees is 95 degrees with or without humidity.


I live in Arizona and no way would I move to the deep south with all that humidity. I'll take my 100 degrees any day over yours!


----------



## whateve

1996 Sonoma pocket drawstring natural grain.


----------



## luvpandas8

Been carrying this pretty thing since I received as a christmas gift from hubby and kids. I love it so much and sorta want a tea rose clutch or dinky next! Haven’t looked at Coach in years but the 1941 line is just so gorgeous.


----------



## Tosa22

alana171 said:


> View attachment 3931133
> 
> Quick errand out with my new cross body duffle.
> Loving the inside suede of this bag [emoji177]


Gorgeous!


----------



## Pagan

whateve said:


> 1996 Sonoma pocket drawstring natural grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931736


I love this one. No superfluous branding or embellishment. Just gorgeous leather.


----------



## AubergineSally

whateve said:


> 1996 Sonoma pocket drawstring natural grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931736


Everything I loved about coach in the 90s, rich color, luscious leather, and lack of unnecessary doodads.


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday and today, legacy duffle
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Yesterday and today, legacy duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931865
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Love this color!  I haven't seen any duffles in the store.  Maybe I should order just to see!


----------



## Suzanne B.

CoachMaven said:


> I live in Arizona and no way would I move to the deep south with all that humidity. *I'll take my 100 degrees any day over yours*!


I would too!  



whateve said:


> 1996 Sonoma pocket drawstring natural grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931736


Another gorgeous bag!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Love this color!  I haven't seen any duffles in the store.  Maybe I should order just to see!


Thank you! 

This is an older version of the duffle.  I think I bought it in 2012. I've seen a couple on ebay. You can probably find it there. Good luck! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Satcheldoll

First day out for my colorblock Courier.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendyann7

carterazo said:


> Yesterday and today, legacy duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931865
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Bag twins!  Love this bag and color


----------



## Wendyann7

Satcheldoll said:


> First day out for my colorblock Courier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932491
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Love it!  I’m carrying the all black courier today!!


----------



## carterazo

Satcheldoll said:


> First day out for my colorblock Courier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932491
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So pretty! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Satcheldoll

Wendyann7 said:


> Love it!  I’m carrying the all black courier today!!


It's such a great bag and light weight too. I'm tempted to get the black. Maybe if it goes on sale again. [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Satcheldoll

carterazo said:


> So pretty!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vivianyan

luvpandas8 said:


> Been carrying this pretty thing since I received as a christmas gift from hubby and kids. I love it so much and sorta want a tea rose clutch or dinky next! Haven’t looked at Coach in years but the 1941 line is just so gorgeous.


bag twins!
this is the first bag that caught my eyes when I firstly noticed Coach 1941 collection. 
I skipped buying it and bought several black 1941 bags because I was worried about it's getting dirty easily. 
And I sill have my hart with it, so I eventually bought it. I am so satisfied even just by looking at it. I like your bag charms and the way you replaced the Coach hang tag chain with a key ring. that's smart! I am always worried about it get lost.


----------



## aundria17

My new Parker today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Yesterday and today, legacy duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931865
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Love this yellow!! Is this Canary?


----------



## BeachBagGal

aundria17 said:


> My new Parker today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932760
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Soooo pretty! Love?


----------



## carterazo

Wendyann7 said:


> Bag twins!  Love this bag and color


Thanks! [emoji4] 





BeachBagGal said:


> Love this yellow!! Is this Canary?


Thanks!  It's the sunflower. It's just a tinge darker irl than in the picture. [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> Thanks! [emoji4] Thanks!  It's the sunflower. It's just a tinge darker irl than in the picture. [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Twins! It's the perfect yellow.


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> Twins! It's the perfect yellow.


You know, when I first got the bag I didn't love the color. I wanted a lighter yellow. Now I love it. [emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phiomega

carterazo said:


> Yesterday and today, legacy duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931865
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Great to see this duffle surfaced again. I have one in Cognac that got used so much already - I think I used it almost everyday when I first got it. I loved it because it is ‘so Coach’ for me - celebration of great leather and easy everyday style.... Love your yellow color too!


----------



## whateve

Phiomega said:


> Great to see this duffle surfaced again. I have one in Cognac that got used so much already - I think I used it almost everyday when I first got it. I loved it because it is ‘so Coach’ for me - celebration of great leather and easy everyday style.... Love your yellow color too!


Ooh, I love cognac too. I think I might use that one the most.


----------



## carterazo

Phiomega said:


> Great to see this duffle surfaced again. I have one in Cognac that got used so much already - I think I used it almost everyday when I first got it. I loved it because it is ‘so Coach’ for me - celebration of great leather and easy everyday style.... Love your yellow color too!


Thanks! I remember the cognac. It's beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MKB0925

whateve said:


> Ooh, I love cognac too. I think I might use that one the most.



Yes, duffles are great esp in cognac. I used my black cherry Duffle for most of Nov and Dec. such great bags!


----------



## Sarah03

Racing Green Ace with a pretty strap!


----------



## lemonsT

Brand New Parker with Rivets in Chalk


----------



## whateve

MKB0925 said:


> Yes, duffles are great esp in cognac. I used my black cherry Duffle for most of Nov and Dec. such great bags!


Black cherry is a color I wish I had gotten in the duffle. I had it in the bucket, but it was too big for me. Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3933318
> 
> Racing Green Ace with a pretty strap!


Twins! Love the Racing Green Ace. I may have to copy you and get this strap. It looks so good.



lemonsT said:


> Brand New Parker with Rivets in Chalk


Looks amazing. I love the Coach quilting.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Twins! Love the Racing Green Ace. I may have to copy you and get this strap. It looks so good.
> 
> 
> Looks amazing. I love the Coach quilting.


Me, too, on the strap idea!  I can't remember if you are also the person that shows the same strap with the gray rogue doctor style satchel.  Made me want to search out that bag!  I have the green ace already.  I like some of the bag straps but finding them hard to use and work well with certain bags.  Just sitting for a photo, they look great!  I tried one on a rogue and it was just too clumsy for my taste.  I think they work best when the strap connects in the middle of the bag on both sides and is a narrower type bag but they sure are cute!


----------



## Sarah03

SEWDimples said:


> Twins! Love the Racing Green Ace. I may have to copy you and get this strap. It looks .


Thanks! Definitely try it! I love these straps. They are so comfortable!



Bagmedic said:


> Me, too, on the strap idea!  I can't remember if you are also the person that shows the same strap with the gray rogue doctor style satchel.  Made me want to search out that bag!  I have the green ace already.  I like some of the bag straps but finding them hard to use and work well with certain bags.  Just sitting for a photo, they look great!  I tried one on a rogue and it was just too clumsy for my taste.  I think they work best when the strap connects in the middle of the bag on both sides and is a narrower type bag but they sure are cute!


I agree on the novelty straps with the Rogues. I tried it and just don't like it. Clumsy is a good word for it. It also feels lopsided [emoji854]


----------



## Shoebaglady

Stephg said:


> Using my market tote today
> 
> View attachment 3903426


TWINS! It’s the most beautiful blue!


----------



## Bagmedic

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks! Definitely try it! I love these straps. They are so comfortable!
> 
> 
> I agree on the novelty straps with the Rogues. I tried it and just don't like it. Clumsy is a good word for it. It also feels lopsided [emoji854]


Does it work better with the Ace?  I can't remember where the straps attach on that bag.


----------



## Sarah03

Bagmedic said:


> Does it work better with the Ace?  I can't remember where the straps attach on that bag.



It does! The Ace straps attach on the sides of the bag.


----------



## Bagmedic

Sarah03 said:


> It does! The Ace straps attach on the sides of the bag.
> View attachment 3933884


Is this your photo or a stock photo?  I'm loving the rexy charm on it but don't think I've ever seen one like this so wondering where you got it if it is your photo?  TIA!


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> Me, too, on the strap idea!  I can't remember if you are also the person that shows the same strap with the gray rogue doctor style satchel.  Made me want to search out that bag!  I have the green ace already.  I like some of the bag straps but finding them hard to use and work well with certain bags.  Just sitting for a photo, they look great!  I tried one on a rogue and it was just too clumsy for my taste.  I think they work best when the strap connects in the middle of the bag on both sides and is a narrower type bag but they sure are cute!


Agree!  The straps work great on dinky, courier, etc where the d-rings are on the sides vs. connecting diagonal.  When I try to use on a rogue (or even rogue tote) they are awkward.  

I love the straps though and playing with the different combinations.  I have 7 of them and every time I see this gray one I'm tempted!


----------



## jcnc

Satcheldoll said:


> First day out for my colorblock Courier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932491
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I ahve never seen this design before... Its   Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Bagmedic said:


> Is this your photo or a stock photo?  I'm loving the rexy charm on it but don't think I've ever seen one like this so wondering where you got it if it is your photo?  TIA!



It's a stock photo [emoji5]
I wonder if that is a Rexy Charm like this:


http://www.coach.com/coach-rexy-charm/56772.html?search=true&dwvar_color=BLK&index=12


----------



## BagLadyT

lemonsT said:


> Brand New Parker with Rivets in Chalk



So lovely! Does it fit all of your essentials?


----------



## Satcheldoll

jcnc said:


> I ahve never seen this design before... Its   Gorgeous!!!


Thanks! The bag is on Coach's website but it looks like this color combo is sold out online.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

Sarah03 said:


> It's a stock photo [emoji5]
> I wonder if that is a Rexy Charm like this:
> View attachment 3934286
> 
> http://www.coach.com/coach-rexy-charm/56772.html?search=true&dwvar_color=BLK&index=12


Looks like it, doesn't it!  I'll have to check the measurements and compare how it looks in the photo compared to the hangtag.  I've seen other stock photos where there is a bag charm but not something they sell.  There is a photo of a saddle bag with a tea rose dangling from the side.  I think that may have been a charm, too, but when I see the charms IRL, they are super tiny so then I am doubtful and think it was something exclusive for the shoot.


----------



## carterazo

Stephg said:


> Using my market tote today
> 
> View attachment 3903426


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

This makes me want one even though I know they don't work for me. That lining! [emoji173] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## undecided45

Taking my first (and only) Dinky out for a spin today!  Love the turquoise color.


----------



## jade

My swagger chain crossbody is making its first weekend day out - I’ve been using it for work!  




I really like the C chain. It is a fun way to do logo without being super logo-y.


----------



## roses5682

jade said:


> My swagger chain crossbody is making its first weekend day out - I’ve been using it for work!
> 
> View attachment 3934550
> 
> 
> I really like the C chain. It is a fun way to do logo without being super logo-y.




I agree. Bag is very chic.


----------



## SEWDimples

jade said:


> My swagger chain crossbody is making its first weekend day out - I’ve been using it for work!
> 
> View attachment 3934550
> 
> 
> I really like the C chain. It is a fun way to do logo without being super logo-y.


Very nice @jade. I was in the store this weekend and noticed these crossbody bags. They are very nice and the details are amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## BagLadyT

lemonsT said:


> Brand New Parker with Rivets in Chalk



I keep thinking about this bag since I saw your post! Can you fit loads in it? And once the bag is full does it make the bottom sag?


----------



## lemonsT

BagLadyT said:


> I keep thinking about this bag since I saw your post! Can you fit loads in it? And once the bag is full does it make the bottom sag?



I can fit so much in it!! a full size accordion wallet, my accordion card case, another zip case, a small make up case and i even threw some socks in there to take to work and it did not look over stuffed. The bottom doesn't sag either because the structure is pretty solid.

I feel like its the equivalent of having too dinkys in one bag. Plus the outside phone pocket is so handy!

posted this on another thread but here are some more pictures. I am in love!


----------



## holiday123

Was unsure of this duffle when I first got it, but moved in a week ago and am loving it. So lightweight (even with the heavy bear charm) and love all the features.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jade

lemonsT said:


> I can fit so much in it!! a full size accordion wallet, my accordion card case, another zip case, a small make up case and i even threw some socks in there to take to work and it did not look over stuffed. The bottom doesn't sag either because the structure is pretty solid.
> 
> I feel like its the equivalent of having too dinkys in one bag. Plus the outside phone pocket is so handy!
> 
> posted this on another thread but here are some more pictures. I am in love!



I saw this at the store yesterday. I really like it. I am hoping there are more solids that aren’t light in color. It is super light and looks so elegant.


----------



## JuicyFruit839

Today it's my newest Boxing Day find. Turnlock Hobo. 50% off.


----------



## BagLadyT

lemonsT said:


> I can fit so much in it!! a full size accordion wallet, my accordion card case, another zip case, a small make up case and i even threw some socks in there to take to work and it did not look over stuffed. The bottom doesn't sag either because the structure is pretty solid.
> 
> I feel like its the equivalent of having too dinkys in one bag. Plus the outside phone pocket is so handy!
> 
> posted this on another thread but here are some more pictures. I am in love!
> View attachment 3935264
> View attachment 3935265
> View attachment 3935266



Thanks for the extra pics friends! I must go see this in person at my local store, (5 mins away .)


----------



## lala042883

JuicyFruit839 said:


> View attachment 3935346
> 
> Today it's my newest Boxing Day find. Turnlock Hobo. 50% off.



Awesome I bought this to from the sale that’s mine it’s nice to get a bag on sale in a color you want 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooMooVT

Spiffed up my Saddle Saddle with a scarf. My photo skills are horrible...


----------



## HesitantShopper

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3936513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiffed up my Saddle Saddle with a scarf. My photo skills are horrible...



look fine to me! nice choice!!


----------



## Sarah03

Magenta Isabelle


----------



## carterazo

lemonsT said:


> I can fit so much in it!! a full size accordion wallet, my accordion card case, another zip case, a small make up case and i even threw some socks in there to take to work and it did not look over stuffed. The bottom doesn't sag either because the structure is pretty solid.
> 
> I feel like its the equivalent of having too dinkys in one bag. Plus the outside phone pocket is so handy!
> 
> posted this on another thread but here are some more pictures. I am in love!
> View attachment 3935264
> View attachment 3935265
> View attachment 3935266


So chic!  I really want to go see it irl at the store. [emoji4] 





holiday123 said:


> Was unsure of this duffle when I first got it, but moved in a week ago and am loving it. So lightweight (even with the heavy bear charm) and love all the features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935269
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I was really tempted by this bag and it jumped into my cart many times. In the end I didn't get it though. Mostly because I had not seen the color irl. I still can't stop thinking about it.   
Glad you're enjoying yours. [emoji257] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

Magenta Juliette in gathered leather 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## holiday123

carterazo said:


> So chic!  I really want to go see it irl at the store. [emoji4] I was really tempted by this bag and it jumped into my cart many times. In the end I didn't get it though. Mostly because I had not seen the color irl. I still can't stop thinking about it.
> Glad you're enjoying yours. [emoji257]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The color in real life is gorgeous!  I wasn't interested in this color at all, but I was trying to pick a new bag and kept sending different screenshots to my husband (yes sometimes I make him pick because I get a different point of view, otherwise all my bags would be green) and he picked this color. I ordered in rogue, rogue link tote and duffle. Rogue went back, but the color on this duffle is so rich. It's burnished and like an icy blue. Link tote is a keeper too. I'll pull it out for spring, but for now it's sitting in my "purse room" and  when I walk into the room and see it I just smile


----------



## Stephg

Carrying Oxblood market tote with hologram bear charm.


----------



## SDfromND

Stephg said:


> Carrying Oxblood market tote with hologram bear charm.
> 
> View attachment 3937289


LOVE Oxblood - have looked at it several times but just can’t justify another tote  she’s beautiful!!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Carrying this guy today; I took the braided straps from my Patchwork Rogue. I don’t use them but I like how they look lol.


----------



## Bagmedic

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3937309
> 
> 
> Carrying this guy today; I took the braided straps from my Patchwork Rogue. I don’t use them but I like how they look lol.


I want a 1941 red glovetanned wallet to go with my coupe rogue!


----------



## donutsprinkles

Market Tote in Metallic Leather with Star Rivets (with MK pompom in Natural and Popobe bear charm)


----------



## Wendyann7

carterazo said:


> Magenta Juliette in gathered leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936597
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Love the gathered leather!  I have several styles with it and need to pull mine out and put into rotation!!


----------



## carterazo

Wendyann7 said:


> Love the gathered leather!  I have several styles with it and need to pull mine out and put into rotation!!


Ooh, which ones do yo have? Yes, please pull them out and post pics. [emoji41] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

Today I pulled out my lovely Kelsey in violet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

donutsprinkles said:


> Market Tote in Metallic Leather with Star Rivets (with MK pompom in Natural and Popobe bear charm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937439


I like how you accessorized the bag!  Makes it look totally different than just the bag alone.  I love when that happens!  Enjoy!


----------



## CashmereFiend

Having blood drawn today so I decided to take a pretty bag as my silver lining. Raspberry croc Caroline fits the bill!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Carrying lovely Legacy Duffle in Tourmaline ❤️ So soft.


----------



## Iamminda

I love this one!!  I have this same one — isn’t the color just gorgeous?  



shillinggirl88 said:


> Carrying lovely Legacy Duffle in Tourmaline ❤️ So soft.



I have always admired this beauty of yours — just a wonderful purple color.



carterazo said:


> Today I pulled out my lovely Kelsey in violet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937647
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## shillinggirl88

Iamminda said:


> I love this one!!  I have this same one — isn’t the color just gorgeous?
> 
> Yes! Funny carried it to office today and my male coworkers in their 50s and 60s commented


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I love this one!!  I have this same one — isn’t the color just gorgeous?
> 
> 
> 
> I have always admired this beauty of yours — just a wonderful purple color.


Thanks! [emoji257]


----------



## BagLadyT

carterazo said:


> So chic!  I really want to go see it irl at the store. [emoji4] I was really tempted by this bag and it jumped into my cart many times. In the end I didn't get it though. Mostly because I had not seen the color irl. I still can't stop thinking about it.
> Glad you're enjoying yours. [emoji257]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



I called my local store to see if it was available and it’s not yet. Think I’m going to have them call me when it arrives. Dying to try it on!


----------



## carterazo

Turlock embossed textured leather Borough in chalk


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Turlock embossed textured leather Borough in chalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938809


Carterazo, I'm always interested when seeing your bag collection.  It seems carefully curated and different styles.  I tend to find a bag I like and want it in every color!


----------



## kreestole

Been carrying this beauty since I got it. Dark denim duffle.


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Carterazo, I'm always interested when seeing your bag collection.  It seems carefully curated and different styles.  I tend to find a bag I like and want it in every color!


You're too kind! It's my limited funds that help curate my collection. [emoji23] I do buy what I love keeping in mind what I already have. That being said, I feel like I have too many bags overall and need to let go a few more.


----------



## QueenLouis




----------



## christinemliu

Totally agree on the comment about loving Carterazo's bag choices. Carterazo, have you ever done a bag showcase? I'd love to see all or most of your collection!


----------



## AubergineSally

Aubergine Nomad Crossbody. I finally worked up the courage to cut off the short strap. I think it looks a lot better without it. It certainly is a lot easier to wear.


----------



## Wendyann7

carterazo said:


> Ooh, which ones do yo have? Yes, please pull them out and post pics. [emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



I have the Sophia in black and a dark purple, can’t remember the color name.  I also have the phoebe in a spring peachy pink color.  Can’t remember name and also garnet? A brick red.  I also have a wristlet in metallic pewter color.   I need to take pics of my coach collection.  I’m a long time coach purchaser and I see you are too!   The gathered leather was a favorite past collection of mine.


----------



## Teagaggle

AubergineSally said:


> Aubergine Nomad Crossbody. I finally worked up the courage to cut off the short strap. I think it looks a lot better without it. It certainly is a lot easier to wear.
> 
> View attachment 3939588


Very nice! I'm all about making a bag your own!


----------



## inkfade

AubergineSally said:


> Aubergine Nomad Crossbody. I finally worked up the courage to cut off the short strap. I think it looks a lot better without it. It certainly is a lot easier to wear.
> 
> View attachment 3939588



This looks so good! I dislike the short strap on my crossbody Nomads, never use it, but was too afraid to cut it off in case maybe I'd eventually need it. But I hadn't even thought of doubling up the crossbody strap for a shoulder strap! This is such a good idea, I may try it on my aubergine and saddle.


----------



## carterazo

Wendyann7 said:


> I have the Sophia in black and a dark purple, can’t remember the color name.  I also have the phoebe in a spring peachy pink color.  Can’t remember name and also garnet? A brick red.  I also have a wristlet in metallic pewter color.   I need to take pics of my coach collection.  I’m a long time coach purchaser and I see you are too!   The gathered leather was a favorite past collection of mine.


You have some great bags! The purple one is the one that got away for me! I held it in my hands and debated in my head for like an hour in the store! I could have used the pce too. [emoji57] oh well! 

I  hope you take out your beauties soon!


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Totally agree on the comment about loving Carterazo's bag choices. Carterazo, have you ever done a bag showcase? I'd love to see all or most of your collection!


Aw, thanks so much! [emoji257] 
I haven't done a bag showcase at all. I've thought about it,  though. Its something I need to do while on vacation so I can take decent pictures in daylight.


----------



## holiday123

Heading to the outlet with courier today.


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Heading to the outlet with courier today.


Loving the bag straps people are pairing with their bags.  I just can't seem to move myself to wear one.  It is one of those things where it looks great on other people but don't like it on myself.  I'll get there some day!  I do think they are cool!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

holiday123 said:


> Heading to the outlet with courier today.


i love the strap! looks beautiful


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Heading to the outlet with courier today.


Looks great with the statement strap.


----------



## undecided45

Took the black rogue 25 out to sushi lunch today!


----------



## jennybeans123

I love my Prairie satchel! I was hesitant at first because i didn't like the fold down look on each end, but the sale price was too good to pass and I just loved the gold tone against the green. Its a perfect size to carry light and I love it that its a cross body.


----------



## popartist

Taking my Coach Link Dinky out for an early dinner and a concert tonight.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jennybeans123 said:


> I love my Prairie satchel! I was hesitant at first because i didn't like the fold down look on each end, but the sale price was too good to pass and I just loved the gold tone against the green. Its a perfect size to carry light and I love it that its a cross body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941185



Love this color! What color is it?


----------



## BeachBagGal

popartist said:


> Taking my Coach Link Dinky out for an early dinner and a concert tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941536



Love the edgy vibe of this bag!


----------



## CoachMaven

My regular sized Carly in true red.


----------



## popartist

holiday123 said:


> Heading to the outlet with courier today.


Love my Courier,  almost took mine out tonight but decided to be very minimal so my Coach Link Dinky won out.


----------



## dgphoto

Super smooshy Grommet Borough for this rainy, gloomy Monday


----------



## vivianyan

Taking my black Parker to work today


----------



## Stephg

Using my wild heart reversible tote today.


----------



## Teagaggle

Using my new to me duffle in dk turquoise. Not sure how I missed this color in this bag. Could take me all thru spring/summer.


----------



## BeachBagGal

vivianyan said:


> Taking my black Parker to work today
> View attachment 3942390
> View attachment 3942391



Loving this bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

Butterscotch Rogue satchel


----------



## carterazo

dgphoto said:


> Super smooshy Grommet Borough for this rainy, gloomy Monday
> View attachment 3942222


She's a special one! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Using my new to me duffle in dk turquoise. Not sure how I missed this color in this bag. Could take me all thru spring/summer.
> View attachment 3942419


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Carrying Mr. Dylan today (strap is from my Patchwork Rogue). 

P.S. I’m in the process of changing the knobs on my dresser lol


----------



## Teagaggle

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3943462
> 
> 
> Carrying Mr. Dylan today (strap is from my Patchwork Rogue).
> 
> P.S. I’m in the process of changing the knobs on my dresser lol


I think this bag looks much better with this strap! JMO though....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3943462
> 
> 
> Carrying Mr. Dylan today (strap is from my Patchwork Rogue).
> 
> P.S. I’m in the process of changing the knobs on my dresser lol



Looks good! You lucked out getting one of card pouches - love it!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Teagaggle said:


> I think this bag looks much better with this strap! JMO though....



Lol you know when I put it on, I was thinking the same thing. As much as I LOVE the link strap.....this one just works so well. It’s a lot easier to get in and out of too.


----------



## Laurie Lou

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks good! You lucked out getting one of card pouches - love it!



Thanks! I’ve been using it on every bag that I use pretty much...I really wish they made more.....they would’ve definitely been a best seller! There were a lot more colors and variations from the show that didn’t get produced unfortunately.


----------



## BagLadyT

vivianyan said:


> Taking my black Parker to work today
> View attachment 3942390
> View attachment 3942391



I am soooo in love with this bag!!! Almost looks bronze in the pics.


----------



## Lake Effect

My Classic Comparment Tote has been working hard. Giving her a break with my Plaza, larger version


----------



## christinemliu

Scored from eBay in new condition, an oldie from 2015, Coach Bleecker Cooper in midnight oak, about to take her maiden voyage today (she's a darker shade of brown than the pic) :


----------



## dgphoto

Western Embroidery Rogue today


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> Western Embroidery Rogue today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943596


How has the embroidery held up?  It is a beautiful bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 3943546
> 
> My Classic Comparment Tote has been working hard. Giving her a break with my Plaza, larger version



Oh this is so nice! great pic!


----------



## HesitantShopper

christinemliu said:


> Scored from eBay in new condition, an oldie from 2015, Coach Bleecker Cooper in midnight oak, about to take her maiden voyage today (she's a darker shade of brown than the pic) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943582



oooh this looks so soft! great find!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Teagaggle said:


> Using my new to me duffle in dk turquoise. Not sure how I missed this color in this bag. Could take me all thru spring/summer.
> View attachment 3942419



Gorgeous color!!


----------



## dgphoto

Bagmedic said:


> How has the embroidery held up?  It is a beautiful bag!



I’ve been ultra careful with it and so far, so good


----------



## Icecaramellatte

aundria17 said:


> My new Parker today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932760
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 Loving this. I thought I only wanted the multi color Parkers but this looks really nice.



CashmereFiend said:


> Having blood drawn today so I decided to take a pretty bag as my silver lining. Raspberry croc Caroline fits the bill!


Bag cousins! Oh I haven't worn my Caroline in so long.  I miss it.  I need to pull it out.  Beautiful bag.



shillinggirl88 said:


> Carrying lovely Legacy Duffle in Tourmaline ❤️ So soft.


 Bag Twins or Cousins?? I have this in Robin or I thought it was Robin. It looks like the same color here.  A good one.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Laurie Lou said:


> Thanks! I’ve been using it on every bag that I use pretty much...I really wish they made more.....they would’ve definitely been a best seller! There were a lot more colors and variations from the show that didn’t get produced unfortunately.



I wanted to get one, but they sold out before I could.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 3943546
> 
> My Classic Comparment Tote has been working hard. Giving her a break with my Plaza, larger version



Love this classic Coach!!


----------



## musiclover

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 3943546
> 
> My Classic Comparment Tote has been working hard. Giving her a break with my Plaza, larger version


I really like this style!  It looks like a perfect size!


----------



## Lake Effect

musiclover said:


> I really like this style!  It looks like a perfect size!


Hi hi, it is! I can get a long wallet and pencil case makeup bag with a little room on the bottom for a charger cord and another item or two. My phone goes in the outer flap. I just picked a small inexpensive Mundi wallet and would like a break from a longer and bigger wallet. I realize if I use a smaller wallet and shorter makeup bag, I think it will be easier to switch out of bags. Stay tuned.


----------



## musiclover

Lake Effect said:


> Hi hi, it is! I can get a long wallet and pencil case makeup bag with a little room on the bottom for a charger cord and another item or two. My phone goes in the outer flap. I just picked a small inexpensive Mundi wallet and would like a break from a longer and bigger wallet. I realize if I use a smaller wallet and shorter makeup bag, I think it will be easier to switch out of bags. Stay tuned.


I'm impressed you can get a long wallet in your lovely bag!  I just bought a preloved Court Bag and my slim zip around wallet does not slide in easily.  I've changed over to my 1941 clutch instead.  Your bag photographed so beautifully.  I can only describe the leather as "luscious."


----------



## shillinggirl88

Carrying my Legacy Molly again!  ❤️


----------



## Scully Piper

This is my trusty travel companion! I've had her for about 10 years and have taken her on tons of roadtrips. No babying at all but still looks as good as the first day I laid eyes on her. It's huge so definitely comes in handy for throwing everything but the kitchen sink in it [emoji4]


----------



## tealocean

I carried small MARGOT carryall today. She's gorgeous in scarlet! When I was looking for pictures of Margot I found only one picture on here-another beautiful scarlet with a cute scarf tied on it! If you see this, I loved that addition! Are Margots not very popular or just new? Do you think this style is timeless? I adore it, but I'm not a fashion expert. I hope it lasts a long time! So far this is my favorite Coach bag!


----------



## tealocean

P.S. Can anyone describe the Coach color "Cerise"? It looks bright pink or pink/red. Is the color the same on every bag? Thank you!


----------



## DooneyDog

Stephg said:


> Carrying Oxblood market tote with hologram bear charm.
> 
> View attachment 3937289


My fav color!


----------



## tealocean

vivianyan said:


> Taking my black Parker to work today
> View attachment 3942390
> View attachment 3942391


SO gorgeous! It looks like it holds a lot! Do you love it? Ah, someday...


----------



## vivianyan

tealocean said:


> SO gorgeous! It looks like it holds a lot! Do you love it? Ah, someday...


Yes, it holds all the essentials I need for working days. So far I love it, I love the look of it.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Carrying my Butterscotch Rogue today as I decide if I'm going to buy a second!


----------



## Laurie Lou

I’m not carrying this today but here is my Felix Dinky with the strap from my Dylan....I love how it looks and it makes carrying this guy crossbody a lot more comfortable than straps I’ve used in the past. 

P.S I’m still carrying the Dylan with the braided strap from my Rogue....I’m in love!


----------



## houseof999

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3945599
> 
> 
> I’m not carrying this today but here is my Felix Dinky with the strap from my Dylan....I love how it looks and it makes carrying this guy crossbody a lot more comfortable than straps I’ve used in the past.
> 
> P.S I’m still carrying the Dylan with the braided strap from my Rogue....I’m in love!


I love how you play mix and match with your bags and straps! I have the Dylan too. You have inspired me! I'm going to use the same strap on other bags I have that I think will look great on!


----------



## Scully Piper

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3945599
> 
> 
> I’m not carrying this today but here is my Felix Dinky with the strap from my Dylan....I love how it looks and it makes carrying this guy crossbody a lot more comfortable than straps I’ve used in the past.
> 
> P.S I’m still carrying the Dylan with the braided strap from my Rogue....I’m in love!


Good idea combining them!


----------



## Laurie Lou

houseof999 said:


> I love how you play mix and match with your bags and straps! I have the Dylan too. You have inspired me! I'm going to use the same strap on other bags I have that I think will look great on!



Thanks! I’m super eclectic by nature, so having things match all the time is not my forte. I like to switch around the straps, key hoods and hang tags. I’m also not one to sell my bags when I get tired of them, I think all of the 1941 pieces I have are pretty unique (I’m definitely keeping them) so it’s fun to me to change things around and give them “new life”.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Scully Piper said:


> Good idea combining them!



Thanks! A big reason behind getting the Dylan was for the strap so I could use it with this bag and others!


----------



## jennybeans123

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color! What color is it?


I believe the color is Atlantic. Here is the original pic on the Coach website. Although the actual color is slight darker, but the gold tone really helped to bring out the green.


----------



## Suzanne B.

shillinggirl88 said:


> Carrying my Butterscotch Rogue today as I decide if I'm going to buy a second!


Love that color! You wear it well!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Suzanne B. said:


> Love that color! You wear it well!


Thank you!! I love the oxblood handles and navy suede...beautiful combo.


----------



## houseof999

I had fun playing with the strap! I love it with the classic pocket purse! I'll try other brands and colors next. [emoji16]


----------



## Kidclarke

Back to carrying my Rogue today. All the charms on it make me smile.


----------



## Lucylu29

shillinggirl88 said:


> Carrying my Butterscotch Rogue today as I decide if I'm going to buy a second!



Love this bag! The butterscotch Rogue is the one that got away for me. I'm still hoping to find one eventually in the resell market.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Lucylu29 said:


> Love this bag! The butterscotch Rogue is the one that got away for me. I'm still hoping to find one eventually in the resell market.


It is striking! Good luck!


----------



## Laurie Lou

houseof999 said:


> I had fun playing with the strap! I love it with the classic pocket purse! I'll try other brands and colors next. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945717



It’s can go with so many different bags....it looks great on all of these!


----------



## vivianyan

shillinggirl88 said:


> Carrying my Butterscotch Rogue today as I decide if I'm going to buy a second!


this is the best color so far I've seen on plain Rogue, so sad I missed it.


----------



## tealocean

jennybeans123 said:


> I believe the color is Atlantic. Here is the original pic on the Coach website. Although the actual color is slight darker, but the gold tone really helped to bring out the green.


That is beautiful! It reminds me a little of my Turquoise Primrose Satchel but the turquoise is a little lighter and more on the blue side. Yours is a deeper shade and works for all seasons. Gorgeous! I'm a fan of all of those greenblue shades! I just got the Primrose Satchel in Turquoise on 6PM. The color sold me on it!


----------



## tealocean

jennybeans123 said:


> I love my Prairie satchel! I was hesitant at first because i didn't like the fold down look on each end, but the sale price was too good to pass and I just loved the gold tone against the green. Its a perfect size to carry light and I love it that its a cross body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941185


That color! Such an elegant, wearable, take on a bright color!


----------



## Scully Piper

houseof999 said:


> I had fun playing with the strap! I love it with the classic pocket purse! I'll try other brands and colors next. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945717


Wow! The strap looks good with all of them [emoji4]


----------



## Scully Piper

Kidclarke said:


> Back to carrying my Rogue today. All the charms on it make me smile. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3945718


I love it! [emoji4]


----------



## houseof999

Laurie Lou said:


> It’s can go with so many different bags....it looks great on all of these!


Thanks! I'm really happy I can wear it with so many different bags! It goes great with my vintage Coach Winnie (aka mini Willis) in mahogany. Then I tried it on another vintage Coach Sheridan because it's black and tan. It's not a perfect match on the tan but it's close.


----------



## rkiz

houseof999 said:


> Thanks! I'm really happy I can wear it with so many different bags! It goes great with my vintage Coach Winnie (aka mini Willis) in mahogany. Then I tried it on another vintage Coach Sheridan because it's black and tan. It's not a perfect match on the tan but it's close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946280
> View attachment 3946281



Love it on the Winnie! [emoji7]


----------



## houseof999

rkiz said:


> Love it on the Winnie! [emoji7]


Thank you! [emoji16]


----------



## SEWDimples

rkiz said:


> Love it on the Winnie! [emoji7]


Me too!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> I had fun playing with the strap! I love it with the classic pocket purse! I'll try other brands and colors next. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945717


I love the strap on these purses — really adding some great colors to these classics


----------



## shillinggirl88

Cheating today 
Love my Alma!


----------



## dgphoto

Dakotah [emoji173]️


----------



## Sarah03

shillinggirl88 said:


> Cheating today
> Love my Alma!



I looove this in Epi! Beautiful!


----------



## honybr

dgphoto said:


> Dakotah [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3946748



That's such a beautiful color!


----------



## SDfromND

Edie on this gloomy day


----------



## shillinggirl88

Sarah03 said:


> I looove this in Epi! Beautiful!


Thanks me too! It was a safe purchase...classic color and style


----------



## Purses4wife

Needed something to match my wallets again after selling my beloved Kelsey, loving this zip top tote so far.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SDfromND said:


> View attachment 3946906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edie on this gloomy day


Perfect for a gloomy day! I love the bag and the charm!


----------



## MKB0925

SDfromND said:


> View attachment 3946906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edie on this gloomy day


Love Edie and the FOB...so cute!


----------



## Wendyann7

dgphoto said:


> Dakotah [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3946748



Bag twins only mine is black! [emoji173]️


----------



## HesitantShopper

shillinggirl88 said:


> Cheating today
> Love my Alma!



Oh, nice classic piece there!


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Dakotah [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3946748



What a great color! so happy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SDfromND said:


> View attachment 3946906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edie on this gloomy day



Nice! love the doxie dangle too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Purses4wife said:


> Needed something to match my wallets again after selling my beloved Kelsey, loving this zip top tote so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946963



Great looking set! like the Robot fob!


----------



## Purses4wife

HesitantShopper said:


> Great looking set! like the Robot fob!


Thank you!


----------



## SDfromND

RuedeNesle said:


> Perfect for a gloomy day! I love the bag and the charm!


Doxie’s brighten the gloomiest days


----------



## SDfromND

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice! love the doxie dangle too.


Love Doxie things (have a real one) so HAD to have this


----------



## SDfromND

MKB0925 said:


> Love Edie and the FOB...so cute!


Thank you! Your Boxer looks like a sweetie


----------



## musiclover

Purses4wife said:


> Needed something to match my wallets again after selling my beloved Kelsey, loving this zip top tote so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946963


I do love a matching set!  I have a zip tote as well and it is such a practical bag.


----------



## Sarah03

My Tearose Dinky [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## houseof999

Sarah03 said:


> My Tearose Dinky [emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3948483


Congrats! It's so gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

SDfromND said:


> View attachment 3946906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edie on this gloomy day


Pretty! Which shade of gray is your Edie? I would love to see an Edie, Phoebie, and Lexy side by side. I only have a Lexy.


----------



## dgphoto

Sarah03 said:


> My Tearose Dinky [emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3948483



This is fantastic! [emoji173]️


----------



## SDfromND

tealocean said:


> Pretty! Which shade of gray is your Edie? I would love to see an Edie, Phoebie, and Lexy side by side. I only have a Lexy.


It’s Stone...it’s a great neutral color


----------



## Stephg

Melon rogue today [emoji7]


----------



## Bagmedic

Been carrying this one for the last week.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> My Tearose Dinky [emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3948483





Stephg said:


> Melon rogue today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3949451





Bagmedic said:


> Been carrying this one for the last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3949541



Gorgeous bags everyone. Love the Coach 1941 collection.


----------



## tealocean

Stephg said:


> Melon rogue today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3949451


So pretty a color! I don't look good in that shade, but I love seeing it! It's a happy color isn't it? Enjoy!


----------



## holiday123

Dinky 24 with tea rose strap


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> My Tearose Dinky [emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3948483


Really pretty, Sarah!  I love tearoses, too!


----------



## dgphoto

Hauled out this oldie-but-goodie today. She’s a great size and the leather is buttery delicious!


----------



## DooneyDog

dgphoto said:


> Western Embroidery Rogue today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943596


Love it!


----------



## MKB0925

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3949867
> 
> Hauled out this oldie-but-goodie today. She’s a great size and the leather is buttery delicious!


Love this..such a classic...what is the name of this bag?


----------



## dgphoto

MKB0925 said:


> Love this..such a classic...what is the name of this bag?



I think it’s a Patricia’s Legacy? Sorry, I don’t know the number off hand.


----------



## dgphoto

Swaggering into Monday.


----------



## eleanors36

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3949867
> 
> Hauled out this oldie-but-goodie today. She’s a great size and the leather is buttery delicious!


These were such wonderful bags!  So classic!


----------



## eleanors36

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 3943546
> 
> My Classic Comparment Tote has been working hard. Giving her a break with my Plaza, larger version


Beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying this beautiful oldie for the last few days.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Been carrying this beautiful oldie for the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3951502


Another classic.  Always liked the gathered leather.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

This bag always makes me happy. I think it’s one of the best coach bags ever!   Coach needs to do more with Anna Sui.  This was from the old creative director at Coach.  But, the new Creative Director is so much ore whimsical.   Can you imagine what he could do with Anna Sui.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Carried this guy today


----------



## QueenLouis

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3951951
> 
> 
> Carried this guy today



OMG where? What? When?

Details on this bag, please!


----------



## Laurie Lou

QueenLouis said:


> OMG where? What? When?
> 
> Details on this bag, please!



It’s the Kisslock Satchel 38 with Dr. Doodle print. It was from the fall 2017 collection. This one is either 32 or 82 of 157 made.....I can’t tell for sure because the numbers are too small lol.


----------



## dgphoto

Galaxygrrl said:


> This bag always makes me happy. I think it’s one of the best coach bags ever!   Coach needs to do more with Anna Sui.  This was from the old creative director at Coach.  But, the new Creative Director is so much ore whimsical.   Can you imagine what he could do with Anna Sui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3951950



This is my HG bag... [emoji7][emoji7] I love, love, love dragonflies!


----------



## ZSP

Galaxygrrl said:


> This bag always makes me happy. I think it’s one of the best coach bags ever!   Coach needs to do more with Anna Sui.  This was from the old creative director at Coach.  But, the new Creative Director is so much ore whimsical.   Can you imagine what he could do with Anna Sui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3951950



100% agree...it's a fabulous bag and I've been lusting after one for years.  lol


----------



## musiclover

Yesterday’s handbags...Rhyder with my big feather charm and Bonnie Cashin canvas tote for my work bag.


----------



## ckrist

Scully Piper said:


> This is my trusty travel companion! I've had her for about 10 years and have taken her on tons of roadtrips. No babying at all but still looks as good as the first day I laid eyes on her. It's huge so definitely comes in handy for throwing everything but the kitchen sink in it [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944686



Wow! Still looking so good. Cannot believe the leather is still in such good shape!


----------



## ckrist

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3952065
> 
> Yesterday’s handbags...Rhyder with my big feather charm and Bonnie Cashin canvas tote for my work bag.



How long have you had your canvas tote? How is it holding up? They're so pretty!


----------



## buckeyebaker

dgphoto said:


> This is my HG bag... [emoji7][emoji7] I love, love, love dragonflies!


i have both of the Anna Sui bags. keep on thinking i need to sell them though because i don't use them -- they are both in 'pile'. my dragonfly bag lost its dragonfly fob though, which makes me very sad!! yes, they are both beautiful bags. that was a masterful collaboration.


----------



## Scully Piper

ckrist said:


> Wow! Still looking so good. Cannot believe the leather is still in such good shape!


Me too! This is why I will always love Coach [emoji1]


----------



## musiclover

ckrist said:


> How long have you had your canvas tote? How is it holding up? They're so pretty!


Thank you, ckrist!  My Bonnie tote is from 2008 but I bought it for $112 CAN from eBay in 2014, I think. I had it authenticated here at the tPF. I had the handles replaced through Coach last year for $75 CAN and they did an excellent job. Here’s a picture of the whole bag. 



The canvas is holding up quite well; I just noticed it’s got some whitish markings on the back. The leather trim around the very top of the bag is not wearing well; it’s got a grey tinge to it.  But I’ve used the bag almost everyday for work since I bought it so it’s done pretty well.


----------



## Iamminda

Galaxygrrl said:


> This bag always makes me happy. I think it’s one of the best coach bags ever!   Coach needs to do more with Anna Sui.  This was from the old creative director at Coach.  But, the new Creative Director is so much ore whimsical.   Can you imagine what he could do with Anna Sui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3951950


Gorgeous!  I think this was the most outstanding Legacy Duffle ever made.


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 3949867
> 
> Hauled out this oldie-but-goodie today. She’s a great size and the leather is buttery delicious!


Twins! I have a Patty in black (and taupe)!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Took Rexy to work today


----------



## houseof999

Took Dr. Doodle out for the first time today.


----------



## Iamminda

Inspired by shillinggirl88’s recent picture of her tourmaline duffle,  I am carrying mine today.


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by shillinggirl88’s recent picture of her tourmaline duffle,  I am carrying mine today.


So beautiful! This looks turquoise to me! I love the color!


----------



## Laurie Lou

houseof999 said:


> Took Dr. Doodle out for the first time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954122



Hey bag twin! I love this bag sooo much, it holds a lot; the perfect size for every day. I took mine into my local Coach store last weekend and they freaked out over it.


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> Thank you, ckrist!  My Bonnie tote is from 2008 but I bought it for $112 CAN from eBay in 2014, I think. I had it authenticated here at the tPF. I had the handles replaced through Coach last year for $75 CAN and they did an excellent job. Here’s a picture of the whole bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952390
> 
> The canvas is holding up quite well; I just noticed it’s got some whitish markings on the back. The leather trim around the very top of the bag is not wearing well; it’s got a grey tinge to it.  But I’ve used the bag almost everyday for work since I bought it so it’s done pretty well.


Nice! I have this tote in the pink color.



Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3954117
> 
> 
> Took Rexy to work today



Love the Rexy tote.



houseof999 said:


> Took Dr. Doodle out for the first time today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954122


This is a great bag. I love this size better. Is that a Coach bag I see in the passenger seat?.....lol



Iamminda said:


> Inspired by shillinggirl88’s recent picture of her tourmaline duffle,  I am carrying mine today.


Beautiful color. I have this bag in watermelon, but it has perforations.


----------



## houseof999

Laurie Lou said:


> Hey bag twin! I love this bag sooo much, it holds a lot; the perfect size for every day. I took mine into my local Coach store last weekend and they freaked out over it.


Lol! My SA hunted the last one down in the country and she had never seen it in person either so I purposely wore it to the store today. They were all over it and amazed how spacious it was! I agree it does hold a lot! Love it so much! I'm so glad I was able to get one! I'm ready to wear it again already with something Cobalt blue!


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> This is a great bag. I love this size better. Is that a Coach bag I see in the passenger seat?.....lol



Haha yes! I bought this scarf and a mohawk rexy bag charm in blue.


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by shillinggirl88’s recent picture of her tourmaline duffle,  I am carrying mine today.


LOVE that color and what a beautiful bag!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by shillinggirl88’s recent picture of her tourmaline duffle,  I am carrying mine today.


Ha ha! Love this color! Wish the Legacy line was still around. Just great colors.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Haha yes! I bought this scarf and a mohawk rexy bag charm in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954186



Congrats! The scarf is really cute. Love the color combo and the flowers. I want a mohawk Rexy too. Are they still on sale?


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! The scarf is really cute. Love the color combo and the flowers. I want a mohawk Rexy too. Are they still on sale?


The small ones are. Not sure about the big ones. All 3 colors were still available earlier today.


----------



## carricca

My mini sierra satchel fits perfectly in the little coupon tray in the shopping cart at the grocery store.  My camera is making it look bright white but it's really more of a light creamy white in person.


----------



## donutsprinkles

carricca said:


> My mini sierra satchel fits perfectly in the little coupon tray in the shopping cart at the grocery store.  My camera is making it look bright white but it's really more of a light creamy white in person.


I didn't know those trays were for coupons! And I always wondered why they had cup holders but I'm now enlightened! Cute bag.


----------



## carricca

*Duplicate post


----------



## carricca

donutsprinkles said:


> I didn't know those trays were for coupons! And I always wondered why they had cup holders but I'm now enlightened! Cute bag.



Yeah! I guess they're there for whatever you want to put, coupons, phones, your wallet, and now mini bags!


----------



## holiday123

Foldover clutch today, a hand-me-down from my mom


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Foldover clutch today, a hand-me-down from my mom



Love this! What a great hand-me-down!


----------



## donutsprinkles

*Coach Turnlock Crossbody in Glovedtanned Leather in Oxblood and Gunmetal*. Trying to save my shoulders from too-heavy totes one shopping trip at a time. Stuffed full with a day's errands. iPhone Plus _fits_ in exterior slip pocket, but does poke out.


----------



## SDfromND

Still with Edie but today she got some extra bling! E A G L E S


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Foldover clutch today, a hand-me-down from my mom


This is a beauty, for sure!


----------



## musiclover

We shopped till we dropped yesterday.  DD and me, that is.  City tote in navy held up extremely well.  My black Madison chain wristlet I'm using as a wallet got a good work out.  My beautiful heart purse charm is similar to this year's in melon, but I bought my pink heart at the Coach Store at the San Francisco airport last year.


----------



## Suzanne B.

donutsprinkles said:


> *Coach Turnlock Crossbody in Glovedtanned Leather in Oxblood and Gunmetal*. Trying to save my shoulders from too-heavy totes one shopping trip at a time. Stuffed full with a day's errands. iPhone Plus _fits_ in exterior slip pocket, but does poke out.
> 
> View attachment 3956290
> View attachment 3956291


I have this exact bag too....I love the oxblood color.  It works great for me when needing something small for going to events, festivals, etc. I’m glad they made this bag because the kisslock pocket in the Dinky takes up too much room.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> We shopped till we dropped yesterday.  DD and me, that is.  City tote in navy held up extremely well.  My black Madison chain wristlet I'm using as a wallet got a good work out.  My beautiful heart purse charm is similar to this year's in melon, but I bought my pink heart at the Coach Store at the San Francisco airport last year.
> View attachment 3957095


I like this bag! Is it the zip or open City tote? It looks great with the charm! (I don't have any yet!) I have a City Zip last fall that I love and got an Open to use this summer. I'm glad to hear yours is holding up well!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> I like this bag! Is it the zip or open City tote? It looks great with the charm! (I don't have any yet!) I have a City Zip last fall that I love and got an Open to use this summer. I'm glad to hear yours is holding up well!


Hi TL, my Tote has a zipper which I needed for this bag as I mostly use it for marathon shopping and travel. I just checked my receipt and it’s two years old so holding up really well, no fading on the corners. I do condition this bag twice a year with Lexol Conditioner to keep it looking good.


----------



## anthrosphere

Carried this beauty today for a quick Starbucks run this morning. It’s larger than expected and fits both my credit card and ID, and some money. Love it!!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> We shopped till we dropped yesterday.  DD and me, that is.  City tote in navy held up extremely well.  My black Madison chain wristlet I'm using as a wallet got a good work out.  My beautiful heart purse charm is similar to this year's in melon, but I bought my pink heart at the Coach Store at the San Francisco airport last year.
> View attachment 3957095


Hope you had a fun time shopping with your DD.  This navy tote is just beautiful — as is your black wristlet.  The gold hardware on these two pieces add some extra elegance.  Cute charm as well


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Hope you had a fun time shopping with your DD.  This navy tote is just beautiful — as is your black wristlet.  The gold hardware on these two pieces add some extra elegance.  Cute charm as well


Thank you, IM!  I had such a good time with DD.  We went for lunch as well and I loved the closeness I felt to her all day.  We had some really good laughs and I can't wait till we have our next day out.  She's at university so maybe in a couple of weeks during Reading Break.

I'm on a bit of a navy kick.  I love that tote and my preloved navy Court Bag.  I would like a satchel in navy leather with gold hardware.  Hopefully Coach will make one someday.

I sometimes forget to use that black wristlet.  It must be about five years old but I still love the gold chain on it.  I've reduced my wristlet number but it's one of the few I've kept.


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Carried this beauty today for a quick Starbucks run this morning. It’s larger than expected and fits both my credit card and ID, and some money. Love it!!



So cute!! Will you snap a pic of the inside and what it holds?


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> We shopped till we dropped yesterday.  DD and me, that is.  City tote in navy held up extremely well.  My black Madison chain wristlet I'm using as a wallet got a good work out.  My beautiful heart purse charm is similar to this year's in melon, but I bought my pink heart at the Coach Store at the San Francisco airport last year.
> View attachment 3957095



Very nice! Is this City Tote from the outlet? How is the drop length on strap? Any issues with it falling off shoulder?


----------



## anthrosphere

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute!! Will you snap a pic of the inside and what it holds?



Thank you! Sure, here’s some pics. It can hold some cash, 2 cards, a chapstick, travel-sized mirror, and a miniature scissor with some room for more tiny objects. As long as you don’t carry too much cash you can squeeze more items in the coin purse. I am surprised at how much this little guy holds!

Also, in case you’re curious, I also included a size difference to my Kate Spade Adalyn wallet. Height-wise, the heart is slightly taller than the KS wallet. Hope these pictures helps!


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you! Sure, here’s some pics. It can hold some cash, 2 cards, a chapstick, travel-sized mirror, and a miniature scissor with some room for more tiny objects. As long as you don’t carry too much cash you can squeeze more items in the coin purse. I am surprised at how much this little guy holds!
> 
> Also, in case you’re curious, I also included a size difference to my Kate Spade Adalyn wallet. Height-wise, the heart is slightly taller than the KS wallet. Hope these pictures helps!



Awesome!Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you! Sure, here’s some pics. It can hold some cash, 2 cards, a chapstick, travel-sized mirror, and a miniature scissor with some room for more tiny objects. As long as you don’t carry too much cash you can squeeze more items in the coin purse. I am surprised at how much this little guy holds!
> 
> Also, in case you’re curious, I also included a size difference to my Kate Spade Adalyn wallet. Height-wise, the heart is slightly taller than the KS wallet. Hope these pictures helps!



Thanks for all the pix!

When I was replying to you I got tap happy and accidentally selected you as an inappropriate user. Sorry! Fingers too fast lol. Argh hate that. I pm’d Vlad to let him to delete that and I did it in error.  Just wanted to let you know. Sorry again! ☹️


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Is this City Tote from the outlet? How is the drop length on strap? Any issues with it falling off shoulder?


Hey BBG, my City Tote is from Hudson's Bay, our department store.  It's pebbled leather.  I think they are associated with Lord and Taylor.    It fits very comfortably on my shoulder and I can keep it tucked in easily next to me.  The drop is 10 inches from the top of the handles to the top of the bag.

A friend has the City Tote from the outlet.  Hers is saddle in colour and is cross grain leather.  It's similar in size and drop length.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Hey BBG, my City Tote is from Hudson's Bay, our department store.  It's pebbled leather.  I think they are associated with Lord and Taylor.    It fits very comfortably on my shoulder and I can keep it tucked in easily next to me.  The drop is 10 inches from the top of the handles to the top of the bag.
> 
> A friend has the City Tote from the outlet.  Hers is saddle in colour and is cross grain leather.  It's similar in size and drop length.



Great, thx! I know they have a lot of different colors and patterns on FOS.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Carrying my market tote with Mickey hangtag


----------



## Molly0

Little crossbody bucket bag.  
(. . .for a touch of “bright” on another cold snowy day!)


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Hi TL, my Tote has a zipper which I needed for this bag as I mostly use it for marathon shopping and travel. I just checked my receipt and it’s two years old so holding up really well, no fading on the corners. I do condition this bag twice a year with Lexol Conditioner to keep it looking good.


Thank you! I love that it zips too. I like the big open area because all my little things are in pouches and I can see everything. So glad to hear yours is doing well!


----------



## MKB0925

Nude Edie


----------



## undecided45

Dressed up the Cooper for work today!


----------



## carterazo

undecided45 said:


> Dressed up the Cooper for work today!


Love this look! What did you put on the handle?


----------



## Teagaggle

undecided45 said:


> Dressed up the Cooper for work today!


Love this! I'm a fan of wrapped handles! Super stylish!


----------



## undecided45

carterazo said:


> Love this look! What did you put on the handle?


Thank you! It’s an Hermes Twilly. Learned how to wrap scarves around the handles recently and I just love it!


----------



## carterazo

undecided45 said:


> Thank you! It’s an Hermes Twilly. Learned how to wrap scarves around the handles recently and I just love it!


Gorgeous! It really elevates an already lovely bag.


----------



## vivianyan

taking my first ever vintage bag (coach Willis) on the trip. I love the softness of the leather.


----------



## SEWDimples

Molly0 said:


> Little crossbody bucket bag.
> (. . .for a touch of “bright” on another cold snowy day!)
> View attachment 3959178


So cute and love the color.



MKB0925 said:


> Nude Edie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960064


Nice. Leather looks so soft. Great neutral color.



undecided45 said:


> Dressed up the Cooper for work today!


I already love the Cooper bag, but your Twilly takes it to another level.



vivianyan said:


> taking my first ever vintage bag (coach Willis) on the trip. I love the softness of the leather.


Love vintage Willis bags. Your bag looks so nice. I have 3 colors - British tan, green and black.


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying my Rogue as a tote lately. Love how this bag is so versatile.


----------



## musiclover

We’re shopping for appliances today. 
Ergo tote with Legacy lining


----------



## jennybeans123

Teagaggle said:


> Using my new to me duffle in dk turquoise. Not sure how I missed this color in this bag. Could take me all thru spring/summer.
> View attachment 3942419



What a beautiful bag and lovely color!


----------



## Lake Effect

Lunch time! Made in NYC Shoulder Sac. In wonderful, mellowed BT. Planning on going to Coach to get a few custom hangtag, probably navy, burgundy.


----------



## Lake Effect

musiclover said:


> We’re shopping for appliances today.
> Ergo tote with Legacy lining
> View attachment 3962440


Gorgeous! Are you the original owner or did you Rehab??


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 3963505
> 
> Lunch time! Made in NYC Shoulder Sac. In wonderful, mellowed BT. Planning on going to Coach to get a few custom hangtag, probably navy, burgundy.


Beautiful! Did you have trouble doubling the strap? I tried that once with mine but it was a very tight fit.


----------



## Lake Effect

No. But getting things like to work is my skill set lol. It is a snug fit. Took a minute to get the hole of the top strap lined up with prong of the buckle. Then just a good tug. I saw a seller do this with a Patricia not too long ago. And I did this with a Patricia a few weeks ago and I really like the length of the strap doubled over like this.
There really needs to be award for people who come up with stuff like this. I am good on implementing, but I am better at thinking inside the box : /
Edited to ask, how is your gorgeous red SS doing?


----------



## LL777

Have been carrying this beauty for a week straight


----------



## Bagmedic

I feel funny mixing brands but carrying my Coach plaid zip around wallet from outlet with a Dooney pebbled zip zip in cranberry for Valentine's week!


----------



## Teagaggle

Small Dakotah on this dreary day.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> No. But getting things like to work is my skill set lol. It is a snug fit. Took a minute to get the hole of the top strap lined up with prong of the buckle. Then just a good tug. I saw a seller do this with a Patricia not too long ago. And I did this with a Patricia a few weeks ago and I really like the length of the strap doubled over like this.
> There really needs to be award for people who come up with stuff like this. I am good on implementing, but I am better at thinking inside the box : /
> Edited to ask, how is your gorgeous red SS doing?


She is just as beautiful as ever, but now she has competition from my red Sonoma drawstring. Both are such gorgeous reds! I can't decide which one I'll carry for Valentine's Day.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Took this clutch to my cheer competition today


----------



## QueenLouis




----------



## TangerineKandy

I carried my Rogue 25 today for the first time in a long while. I forgot how much I love this bag and I will definitely be using it more often!

 I popped by my local Coach store today and saw the grey rogue 25 with tea roses and SO wish it came unembellished! Or that they would make a black 25 with brass hardware!


----------



## whateve

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Took this clutch to my cheer competition today
> View attachment 3964067


this is my favorite Coach color of all time!


----------



## musiclover

Lake Effect said:


> Gorgeous! Are you the original owner or did you Rehab??


HI Lake Effect, I so wish I could say I was the original owner because then it would mean I was buying Coach earlier than I actually started (2010).  I found this bag in one of my favourite local consignment shops and had it authenticated by our Coach ladies.  All I have done is condition it with Lexol Conditioner a few times a year.  The condition was beautiful when I bought Miss Ergo, and her legacy lining was really clean.  I turned the lining inside out, vacuumed it and the pockets and just wiped it all over with baby wipes.  I am so fond of the Legacy fabric but all I own is this bag and a small Julia legacy wristlet.


----------



## musiclover

I'm a few days early, but I'm thinking about Valentines Day.  There will be a lot of excitement for the littles in my class!

Here's what I'm carrying today: sweet Nolita prairie bud satchel and my beautiful Coach chocolate dipped strawberry heart shaped purse charm.  Please excuse Speedy 30B...I carried her on Thursday but am still enjoying just looking at her.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I'm a few days early, but I'm thinking about Valentines Day.  There will be a lot of excitement for the littles in my class!
> 
> Here's what I'm carrying today: sweet Nolita prairie bud satchel and my beautiful Coach chocolate dipped strawberry heart shaped purse charm.  Please excuse Speedy 30B...I carried her on Thursday but am still enjoying just looking at her.
> 
> View attachment 3964191


This is such a darling bag especially with the strawberry charm.  Just perfect for Valentine’s Day.  And love looking at your SpeedyB as well.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> This is such a darling bag especially with the strawberry charm.  Just perfect for Valentine’s Day.  And love looking at your SpeedyB as well.


Good morning, IM!  Isn’t Miss Nolita a cutie?  She’s a little smaller than Speedy and those little flowers are so cute.  The strawberry charm is one of my first Coach purse charms and a real favourite.  

 I carried her when DH and I went for our Valentine’s Day dinner the other night as I know I’ll be too tired to go out in the evening after celebrating at school on Wednesday with my Littles.  It’s their first Valentine party at school so it’s a special day.


----------



## crystal-d

this for the month


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> this is my favorite Coach color of all time!



Is this Ultraviolet? Love this color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> I'm a few days early, but I'm thinking about Valentines Day.  There will be a lot of excitement for the littles in my class!
> 
> Here's what I'm carrying today: sweet Nolita prairie bud satchel and my beautiful Coach chocolate dipped strawberry heart shaped purse charm.  Please excuse Speedy 30B...I carried her on Thursday but am still enjoying just looking at her.
> 
> View attachment 3964191



What a cute print and the strawberry looks perfect on her!


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Is this Ultraviolet? Love this color!


I think it is, but ultraviolet with haircalf was a different color, more blue, than the ultraviolet that was used on all leather items.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cute print and the strawberry looks perfect on her!


Hey BBG, thanks so much!  I miss these embellished purse charms. I’m hanging on and using what I’ve got!


----------



## AubergineSally

I had set this aside to donate to the Goodwill but I took it out today because it was raining and sleeting. This bag is impervious to rain and just about everything else. 
I think it’s a Mickie (correct me if I’m wrong) and I know the color is “army.”  I think I’ll keep it.


----------



## holiday123

I


AubergineSally said:


> I had set this aside to donate to the Goodwill but I took it out today because it was raining and sleeting. This bag is impervious to rain and just about everything else.
> I think it’s a Mickie (correct me if I’m wrong) and I know the color is “army.”  I think I’ll keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965563


It's a rhyder crossbody in surplus. Great bag!  I have this color and the Navy with iridescent hardware.


----------



## Scully Piper

Camo for Saturday and camo for Sunday [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

AubergineSally said:


> I had set this aside to donate to the Goodwill but I took it out today because it was raining and sleeting. This bag is impervious to rain and just about everything else.
> I think it’s a Mickie (correct me if I’m wrong) and I know the color is “army.”  I think I’ll keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965563


Definitely a keeper [emoji1]


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Star Rivets Metallic Graphite Crossbody Clutch.... [emoji173]️ [emoji93]


----------



## Laurie Lou

Carrying this guy today. 

Sorry for the blurry photo.....the camera on my phone won’t focus anymore [emoji58]


----------



## daisychainz

My tea roses bag


----------



## Iluvhaute

Scully Piper said:


> Camo for Saturday and camo for Sunday [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965950



I love the green camo bag. How old is it? So original.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> My Star Rivets Metallic Graphite Crossbody Clutch.... [emoji173]️ [emoji93]
> View attachment 3966178


BBG, do you find this bag holds a lot more than our Nolita 19?  Or maybe just a different arrangement of things?  I’ve been trying on various small crossbody bags but haven’t bought anything yet. I’m wondering if this one could also be the style for me. Is the long strap adjustable?


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> BBG, do you find this bag holds a lot more than our Nolita 19?  Or maybe just a different arrangement of things?  I’ve been trying on various small crossbody bags but haven’t bought anything yet. I’m wondering if this one could also be the style for me. Is the long strap adjustable?



You might be able to fit a little more in this bag. Or maybe like you said, it’s just the configuration. The strap is adjustable and removable.   It sits nicely up against the body as a crossbody-doesn’t stick out like some bags out.  It feels like a little more bag than the Nolita, if that makes sense? I can do side by side comparison pix tomorrow if you’re interested. Just let me know. I wouldn’t mind buying another bag like this in another color/print. [emoji3]


----------



## Scully Piper

Iluvhaute said:


> I love the green camo bag. How old is it? So original.


I got it back in 2015. It was a FP item that popped up on the online outlet sale.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> You might be able to fit a little more in this bag. Or maybe like you said, it’s just the configuration. The strap is adjustable and removable.   It sits nicely up against the body as a crossbody-doesn’t stick out like some bags out.  It feels like a little more bag than the Nolita, if that makes sense? I can do side by side comparison pix tomorrow if you’re interested. Just let me know. I wouldn’t mind buying another bag like this in another color/print. [emoji3]


Thanks, BBG!  That's good news on the strap to be adjustable and removable so there's lots of flexibility.  It would be good in a tote or work bag.  I understand what you mean about it being a bit more bag than Nolita--it looks to be a little larger and with a full strap.  Thank you for offering to take a couple of extra photos, but no need.  I'm able to get a strong sense of this bag just based on your description and your consideration of buying a second bag is endorsement enough!


----------



## finer_woman

crystal-d said:


> View attachment 3964749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this for the month



Oooh I love the lips charm. I have an unnatural obsession with all things [emoji105]. evil eyes come in a close second.


----------



## ern2965

My new (to me anyway) brown Legacy Rambler. I bought a black one dirt cheap on eaby, with the intention of refurbishing (if needed) and reselling. I'm a big bag girl, i need large bags to hold all my stuff. I finally realized that the smaller bags, not matter how cute, just won't cut it.

So I got this one, and wow. It's deceptively roomy! I can get all my necessary stuff in, and its not stuffed to the gills! And the black one needed just a bit of cleaning and conditioning. Its mine now! And I just like how it looks, and lays when i have it EITHER on my shoulder, or as a crossbody.

ok, as I tend to do, I went looking for one in brown. Found another and won an auction on ebay for it. I think for both, I paid under $60, and both are in fabulous shape.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Thanks, BBG!  That's good news on the strap to be adjustable and removable so there's lots of flexibility.  It would be good in a tote or work bag.  I understand what you mean about it being a bit more bag than Nolita--it looks to be a little larger and with a full strap.  Thank you for offering to take a couple of extra photos, but no need.  I'm able to get a strong sense of this bag just based on your description and your consideration of buying a second bag is endorsement enough!



Happy to help! Let me know if you end up with a bag with your “freebie.”  [emoji14][emoji3]


----------



## pianolize

Happy Valentine's Everyone!!! Red Charlie Mini, first-use!


----------



## Iamminda

Pink Coach on this Valentine’s Day.   Have a good one everyone ❤️


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> Pink Coach on this Valentine’s Day.   Have a good one everyone ❤️


Love this! I miss these classic Legacy styles. Beautiful choice on this Valentine's Day!


----------



## aundria17

Coach Parker for Valentine's day


----------



## Scully Piper

Last night...


----------



## Bagmedic

aundria17 said:


> Coach Parker for Valentine's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968440


And you have the heart pillow from Nordstrom!  I think I saw it on Sat.  Very cute!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Pink Coach on this Valentine’s Day.   Have a good one everyone ❤️


Love your Sullivan!! One of my favorite Coach styles!
Hope you have a great V-Day!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much T and MKB 



Teagaggle said:


> Love this! I miss these classic Legacy styles. Beautiful choice on this Valentine's Day!





MKB0925 said:


> Love your Sullivan!! One of my favorite Coach styles!
> Hope you have a great V-Day!


----------



## aundria17

Bagmedic said:


> And you have the heart pillow from Nordstrom!  I think I saw it on Sat.  Very cute!


Yes it is...good eye !!!


----------



## dgphoto

Old school today...


She needs some conditioner but an easy carry!


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> Old school today...
> View attachment 3969770
> 
> She needs some conditioner but an easy carry!


Love your Ergo in this beautiful deep
colour!


----------



## holiday123

Courier with gray tea rose sttap


----------



## Sarah03

Teal Rhyder 24! It’s a perfect crossbody bag!


----------



## holiday123

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3970440
> 
> Teal Rhyder 24! It’s a perfect crossbody bag!


Great color!


----------



## Newpurselove

Rogue satchel is flying with me today


----------



## tartantrouble

Christie Signature Carryall, with moss green MK Pom!


----------



## holiday123

Got dinky a new charm at the outlet today $18. Matches pretty good I think.


----------



## pursecharm1

Dark Denim Dinky is out today.


----------



## roses5682

Dinky
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3971749


----------



## tealocean

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3970440
> 
> Teal Rhyder 24! It’s a perfect crossbody bag!


GORGEOUS! The bag is beautiful, and the color is stunning!


----------



## MKB0925

Sullivan Hobo in Soapstone


----------



## Teagaggle

MKB0925 said:


> Sullivan Hobo in Soapstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971819


These Sullivan hobos keep popping up & I'm loving them! Yummy!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Just moved back in today. Maybe if I start wearing lighter colors, the spring weather will hurry up and get here!


----------



## QueenLouis

dgphoto said:


> Old school today...
> View attachment 3969770
> 
> She needs some conditioner but an easy carry!



Ooh, love that charm with that bag!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Sullivan Hobo in Soapstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971819


I like this color — and this bag


----------



## carterazo

I did cheat this week, but I was also faithful.  [emoji56] carried these two beauties. The hobo is more orange than pictured.


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> I did cheat this week, but I was also faithful.  [emoji56] carried these two beauties. The hobo is more orange than pictured.
> View attachment 3972217
> View attachment 3972218


I have to get red a Rogue one day! Every time I see a red Rogue I love it!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I did cheat this week, but I was also faithful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carried these two beauties. The hobo is more orange than pictured.
> View attachment 3972217
> View attachment 3972218


Beautiful! I love these two bags. Probably my favorite styles. I'm sad that I missed them both.


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> I did cheat this week, but I was also faithful.  [emoji56] carried these two beauties. The hobo is more orange than pictured.
> View attachment 3972217
> View attachment 3972218


That red Rogue! I have never tried one on and initially wondered why everyone loves that one bag so much, and I've been getting it more, but your red bag is gorgeous and I FULLY get it now! That leather, the shape plus suppleness, it is so beautiful! And that color!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my small Christie in glitter crossgrain leather in lilac


----------



## Laurie Lou




----------



## SEWDimples

Keith Haring Love tote and sneakers.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! I love these two bags. Probably my favorite styles. I'm sad that I missed them both.


Thanks! You might still be able to find them. [emoji6] 





tealocean said:


> That red Rogue! I have never tried one on and initially wondered why everyone loves that one bag so much, and I've been getting it more, but your red bag is gorgeous and I FULLY get it now! That leather, the shape plus suppleness, it is so beautiful! And that color!


Thank you! Yes, that's exactly right - those are all the reasons why I got it. 


houseof999 said:


> I have to get red a Rogue one day! Every time I see a red Rogue I love it!


Yes! They're worth the hunt


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Keith Haring Love tote and sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 3973085


Love those sneakers!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Thanks! You might still be able to find them. [emoji6] Thank you! Yes, that's exactly right - those are all the reasons why I got it. Yes! They're worth the hunt



I've been following a few on resale sites. Trying to get the best deal.



carterazo said:


> Love those sneakers!



Thanks. I was out shopping with a friend and they were really comfortable.


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> Thanks! You might still be able to find them. [emoji6] Thank you! Yes, that's exactly right - those are all the reasons why I got it. Yes! They're worth the hunt


I have plenty red glove tanned ones. I think I am going to order a Rogue 25 in red suede. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> I have plenty red glove tanned ones. I think I am going to order a Rogue 25 in red suede. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Oooh! Red suede sounds so good! [emoji7]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I have plenty red glove tanned ones. I think I am going to order a Rogue 25 in red suede. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Do you really have enough red glove tanned bags? lol


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Do you really have enough red glove tanned bags? lol


Oh don't tempt me to get more! I'm sure there are other styles I don't have yet that are zip tops and can be worn crossbody!


----------



## tealocean

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my small Christie in glitter crossgrain leather in lilac
> View attachment 3972503


Pretty Christie! I like how girlie it looks! I wanted the dark teal, but it was sold out. How is the glitter finish? Is the glitter underneath or in the paint? I can't see it in this picture. Is it subtle? I would have tried for another color, but I am in a serious ban unless I find a bag in teal. Then I go wild!


----------



## Glttglam

tealocean said:


> Pretty Christie! I like how girlie it looks! I wanted the dark teal, but it was sold out. How is the glitter finish? Is the glitter underneath or in the paint? I can't see it in this picture. Is it subtle? I would have tried for another color, but I am in a serious ban unless I find a bag in teal. Then I go wild!


Thank you, I'm not 100% sure. But I will attach a picture so you can see it close up. I think to me it seems to be embedded in the leather. They also put glitter on all the glazing and trim of the bag. I think it is subtle. However, when light or the sun hits it, it really sparkles. I loved the dark teal also. I hope the picture helps you.


----------



## tealocean

Glttglam said:


> Thank you, I'm not 100% sure. But I will attach a picture so you can see it close up. I think to me it seems to be embedded in the leather. They also put glitter on all the glazing and trim of the bag. I think it is subtle. However, when light or the sun hits it, it really sparkles. I loved the dark teal also. I hope the picture helps you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973254


Thank you so much! That's so pretty! I'm glad it's subtle but has the added pop on the edges.


----------



## LL777

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## fitofrage

Glttglam said:


> Thank you, I'm not 100% sure. But I will attach a picture so you can see it close up. I think to me it seems to be embedded in the leather. They also put glitter on all the glazing and trim of the bag. I think it is subtle. However, when light or the sun hits it, it really sparkles. I loved the dark teal also. I hope the picture helps you.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> Have a great day everyone!


Gorgeous!


----------



## dgphoto

Cheating with Kate Spade but she is wearing a Coach charm [emoji39]


----------



## Laurie Lou

Taking Rexy to go see Black Panther! If you have the day off today, hope it’s a good one!


----------



## momofgirls

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3973601
> 
> 
> Taking Rexy to go see Black Panther! If you have the day off today, hope it’s a good one!


Love the display, the only thing missing is some crystals


----------



## Laurie Lou

momofgirls said:


> Love the display, the only thing missing is some crystals



Thank you! There are some quartz points on the book in the left top corner but all of my other crystals are in my room lol.


----------



## Laurie Lou

LL777 said:


> Have a great day everyone!



Love that color....and I LOVE the combo of colors in your car lol


----------



## momofgirls

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3973601
> 
> 
> Taking Rexy to go see Black Panther! If you have the day off today, hope it’s a good one!





Laurie Lou said:


> Thank you! There are some quartz points on the book in the left top corner but all of my other crystals are in my room lol.


Yeah, i just saw that


----------



## Glttglam

tealocean said:


> Thank you so much! That's so pretty! I'm glad it's subtle but has the added pop on the edges.


Your welcome


----------



## Glttglam

fitofrage said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## LL777

Laurie Lou said:


> Love that color....and I LOVE the combo of colors in your car lol


Lol...thank you


----------



## tealocean

LL777 said:


> Have a great day everyone!


Beautiful! What is the name of this color? First, I fell in love with the Red Rogue and now this...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3973601
> 
> 
> Taking Rexy to go see Black Panther! If you have the day off today, hope it’s a good one!



Nice! You have the card pouch attached? Good idea. That movie is on my list to see.


----------



## Lake Effect

I actually wore dark blue pants and medium blue sweater today to coordinate with 1996 Patti


----------



## Lake Effect

Glttglam said:


> Thank you, I'm not 100% sure. But I will attach a picture so you can see it close up. I think to me it seems to be embedded in the leather. They also put glitter on all the glazing and trim of the bag. I think it is subtle. However, when light or the sun hits it, it really sparkles. I loved the dark teal also. I hope the picture helps you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973254


Ohhh sparkly! I bought several ornaments after Christmas and use them as purse asseccories. I think my heart and frog have the sparkly edges too!


----------



## Laurie Lou

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! You have the card pouch attached? Good idea. That movie is on my list to see.



I’ve found sooo many places to attach that little pouch, I love it. 

The movie was really good!


----------



## Lake Effect

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3972972


Cute red card holder!! I have been seeing them on quite a few bags here . And I am seeing one in my future lol lol .


----------



## LL777

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## LL777

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! What is the name of this color? First, I fell in love with the Red Rogue and now this...


Thanks. It’s dark turquoise.


----------



## Glttglam

Lake Effect said:


> Ohhh sparkly! I bought several ornaments after Christmas and use them as purse asseccories. I think my heart and frog have the sparkly edges too!


Thanks


----------



## tealocean

LL777 said:


> Thanks. It’s dark turquoise.


Oh wow it looks beautiful and completely different than other pictures of dark turquoise!


----------



## dgphoto

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 3973836
> 
> I actually wore dark blue pants and medium blue sweater today to coordinate with 1996 Patti



That color is [emoji106] [emoji173]️


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> That color is [emoji106] [emoji173]️


Thank you. I bought this off ebay last year. Mediocre pics and squashed looking bag means I got a deal on it. But I was hoping it would be a warm chocolate brown. It turned out to be a cool taupe-ish brown. So I rehabbed it and felt it was totally taupe and did't connect with it and stored it away. And I did get a chocolate brown Ranch bag I fell in love with.
So I pull out the Patti to take it go a consignment shop to find out the shop is closing! But the color is looking so deep and rich, still cool, I decide to use it and now we have bonded lol. Did the stoage pixies do something to the color?? There is alot of weird wrinkling on the front , under the flap and on the bottom panel. But the front flap is perfect. So she is a keeper, at least for now. The Shopping Your Closet for 2018 thread has me  getting my bags out to use/rotate. Instead of impulse buying.


----------



## dgphoto

Lake Effect said:


> Thank you. I bought this off ebay last year. Mediocre pics and squashed looking bag means I got a deal on it. But I was hoping it would be a warm chocolate brown. It turned out to be a cool taupe-ish brown. So I rehabbed it and felt it was totally taupe and did't connect with it and stored it away. And I did get a chocolate brown Ranch bag I fell in love with.
> So I pull out the Patti to take it go a consignment shop to find out the shop is closing! But the color is looking so deep and rich, still cool, I decide to use it and now we have bonded lol. Did the stoage pixies do something to the color?? There is alot of weird wrinkling on the front , under the flap and on the bottom panel. But the front flap is perfect. So she is a keeper, at least for now. The Shopping Your Closet for 2018 thread has me  getting my bags out to use/rotate. Instead of impulse buying.



I love those squished, poor pic bargain bags! It makes them that much sweeter to me. [emoji173]️ I’m on a secondhand purchases only ban in an effort to make myself enjoy what I already have while hunting for the perfect used bag to come along; it makes me be more selective in my buying.


----------



## dgphoto

Cheating again today but my Coach SLGs are along for the ride... Not fancy but very functionable!


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> Cheating again today but my Coach SLGs are along for the ride... Not fancy but very functionable!
> View attachment 3974783


What do you put in the Coach hangtag SLG?  At one point I had ordered one via online outlet but returned it probably due to size.  Now I can't recall how big it is but know it is slim.  I'm in to SLGs now to pull interesting items out of my overgrown collection of bags!


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> What do you put in the Coach hangtag SLG?  At one point I had ordered one via online outlet but returned it probably due to size.  Now I can't recall how big it is but know it is slim.  I'm in to SLGs now to pull interesting items out of my overgrown collection of bags!


I couldn't use mine either due to how slim it is.


----------



## dgphoto

Bagmedic said:


> What do you put in the Coach hangtag SLG?  At one point I had ordered one via online outlet but returned it probably due to size.  Now I can't recall how big it is but know it is slim.  I'm in to SLGs now to pull interesting items out of my overgrown collection of bags!





whateve said:


> I couldn't use mine either due to how slim it is.



I use mine for my headphones; I carry two sets (one wireless and one regular in case the wireless ones die). I hate it when they get tangled up in my bag so this works great. It’s my new go-to use for those small/weird SLGs!


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> I use mine for my headphones; I carry two sets (one wireless and one regular in case the wireless ones die). I hate it when they get tangled up in my bag so this works great. It’s my new go-to use for those small/weird SLGs!


Would excess cards fit in it?  I've looked at the accordion card holders but they seem like they take up more room than I really need it to.  Right now I put the extra cards in the zipper section of my wallet and then carry my loose change and spare key in a coin purse.  I rarely pay cash but like to use up those spare coins especially pennies when I can.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bagmedic said:


> What do you put in the Coach hangtag SLG?  At one point I had ordered one via online outlet but returned it probably due to size.  Now I can't recall how big it is but know it is slim.  I'm in to SLGs now to pull interesting items out of my overgrown collection of bags!





whateve said:


> I couldn't use mine either due to how slim it is.





dgphoto said:


> I use mine for my headphones; I carry two sets (one wireless and one regular in case the wireless ones die). I hate it when they get tangled up in my bag so this works great. It’s my new go-to use for those small/weird SLGs!



I use mine for reward cards and misc. I think it’s so cute I can’t part with it. I think it would look good hanging as a hangtag off a really big tote bag.


----------



## carterazo

Not cheating today. RK mini Atlantique


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Not cheating today. RK mini Atlantique
> View attachment 3975203


Another awesome piece from your awesome collection!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Another awesome piece from your awesome collection!


You're too kind. [emoji173] Thank you!


----------



## camelotshadowjade

Love coach...Have a few but my daily is a really small compact crossbody unmarked but there is no mistaking the coach quality. 3 years & it is untouched by time & I wear it almost every day!


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> I love those squished, poor pic bargain bags! It makes them that much sweeter to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️ I’m on a secondhand purchases only ban in an effort to make myself enjoy what I already have while hunting for the perfect used bag to come along; it makes me be more selective in my buying.


Yes, love those bargain bags. Of which I have a few. 
And I am with you. I am *shopping out of my closet* for now. I am taking inventory and seeing what bags I use the most a nd why. I am with you, I would like to more selective with future purchases. 
What is the gorgeous camel bag peeking out from behind you Coach accessories?


----------



## Scully Piper

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 3973836
> 
> I actually wore dark blue pants and medium blue sweater today to coordinate with 1996 Patti [emoji2]


She is such a beauty!


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Not cheating today. RK mini Atlantique
> View attachment 3975203


Another beauty from your collection [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Scully Piper said:


> Another beauty from your collection [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## dgphoto

Lake Effect said:


> Yes, love those bargain bags. Of which I have a few.
> And I am with you. I am *shopping out of my closet* for now. I am taking inventory and seeing what bags I use the most a nd why. I am with you, I would like to more selective with future purchases.
> What is the gorgeous camel bag peeking out from behind you Coach accessories?



It’s an unbranded leather bag in the Hermes Birkin style. I love the color. Now if only I could find a bargain H bag!!! [emoji120][emoji23]


----------



## Lake Effect

Scully Piper said:


> She is such a beauty!


Aw, thanks. Admittedly, she does have weird wrinkling on a front corner under the flap and on the bottom, but they don't show ; ) She cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> Aw, thanks. Admittedly, she does have weird wrinkling on a front corner under the flap and on the bottom, but they don't show ; ) She cleaned up nicely.


Oops my tablet is glitchy this morning!


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> It’s an unbranded leather bag in the Hermes Birkin style. I love the color. Now if only I could find a bargain H bag!!! [emoji120][emoji23]


As you might know, I luuv BT, and the luv extends to that camel/butternut/chamois family too! Nice. I am so used to inexpensive contemporary, I don't know what I would do if someone gave me a luxury bag lol.


----------



## Teagaggle

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3943462
> 
> 
> Carrying Mr. Dylan today (strap is from my Patchwork Rogue).
> 
> P.S. I’m in the process of changing the knobs on my dresser lol


Laurie - couldn't stop thinking about how you repurposed a strap for this bag and made it oh so stylish (and better IMO). I ended up snagging one for a great price on eBay and added the strap from my Dakotah 22. So much better! And now I have that extra strap to use with my Dinky's. Thanks for the fashion inspiration!


----------



## Greenone




----------



## Teagaggle

Greenone said:


> View attachment 3977344


OMG, the bag...TDF...the comic, hysterical!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Teagaggle said:


> Laurie - couldn't stop thinking about how you repurposed a strap for this bag and made it oh so stylish (and better IMO). I ended up snagging one for a great price on eBay and added the strap from my Dakotah 22. So much better! And now I have that extra strap to use with my Dinky's. Thanks for the fashion inspiration!
> View attachment 3977314



I love it! Sooo many different straps work with this bag. I’ve found for me, that the shorter Rogue strap makes it easier to get in and out of.....and it looks cool lol. As does your Dakotah strap....it gives it a whole new look. I currently have the link strap on my Felix Dinky 32.


----------



## LL777

On the way to work


----------



## MKB0925

Greenone said:


> View attachment 3977344


Love the color and the cartoon!! Too funny!


----------



## eleanors36

Coach Edie today.


----------



## MKB0925

eleanors36 said:


> Coach Edie today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977898


Beautiful!! That leather is gorgeous and Edie is on my fav styles of Coach!


----------



## eleanors36

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful!! That leather is gorgeous and Edie is on my fav styles of Coach!


Thank you! I love this style too.


----------



## dgphoto

Going tiny today


----------



## houseof999

Vintage Coach Madison Carlyle cuz it's raining today.


----------



## Bagmedic

LL777 said:


> On the way to work


With our slight warm up, feeling like spring and making me want to get this bag out!  Bring on the flowers!


----------



## carterazo

Some gorgeous green for today


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Some gorgeous green for today
> View attachment 3978380


What a great color!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> What a great color!


Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Vintage Coach Madison Carlyle cuz it's raining today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977998


This is beautiful (it’s about time we see some of your red bags )


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful (it’s about time we see some of your red bags )


Thank you! I almost carried navy blue instead of red for my outfit but red won. [emoji7]


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Some gorgeous green for today
> View attachment 3978380


Twins!  I got this in the recent online sale.  Love the color and the Rexy charm adds special character!


----------



## MooMooVT

Greenone said:


> View attachment 3977344


That cartoon makes me happy


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Twins!  I got this in the recent online sale.  Love the color and the Rexy charm adds special character!


Me too! My first tote. I couldn't resist the gorgeous green anymore. [emoji38]


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Me too! My first tote. I couldn't resist the gorgeous green anymore. [emoji38]


My first, too!  I had been thinking of the bright blue one with yankee floral print inside but this was a great deal!  Hoping they have others in the next sale!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Some gorgeous green for today
> View attachment 3978380





carterazo said:


> Me too! My first tote. I couldn't resist the gorgeous green anymore. [emoji38]



I love this green tote and totes in general. I have 4 Coach totes and 1 Longchamp and a few no name bags. I'm going to call my outlet and see if they have it.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> I love this green tote and totes in general. I have 4 Coach totes and 1 Longchamp and a few no name bags. I'm going to call my outlet and see if they have it.


Hope you can get!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> My first, too!  I had been thinking of the bright blue one with yankee floral print inside but this was a great deal!  Hoping they have others in the next sale!


I love the ones with the pretty prints inside! Had the blue been available,  I would have gone for that one. I'm happy I got the green, though. I already have too many blue bags. [emoji28]


----------



## wintotty

My Disney bag today


----------



## wintotty

wintotty said:


> My Disney bag today


----------



## Suzanne B.

carterazo said:


> Me too! My first tote. I couldn't resist the gorgeous green anymore.





Bagmedic said:


> My first, too!  I had been thinking of the bright blue one with yankee floral print inside but this was a great deal!  Hoping they have others in the next sale!


I like the chain / charm detail that the green one and the white ones have. I bought the white one on sale a while back and love that the inside has yellow flowers printed on it. I wasn't fond of the gold rexy charm though, not on a white bag with gunmetal hardware. So I took the rexy off, moved the feather charm to the other end of the chain (on the side of the bag) and I added the Coach lock charm to the front of the bag.....I took it off the large Coach icons mix charm / fob.


----------



## Lake Effect

NYC City Bag, thanks to discussion this week with @BDP


----------



## BDP

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 3979280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC City Bag, thanks to discussion this week with @BDP


She’s gorgeous!! You’ve convinced me now that I need her


----------



## Lake Effect

BDP said:


> She’s gorgeous!! You’ve convinced me now that I need her


We are such enablers  ironically when you posted the contents of  your Rambler, it got me thinking that the sooner I went out and looked for smaller, slimmer bags/pouches, the easier it would be to swap out of/into bags. And I found a few this week so I made the jump into my City with room to spare!
I imagine you've seen this. I've got nothin on this gal!


Ebkbay said:


> Not only is the city bag my favourite to rehab but my absolute favourite, period. The proof is below:


Edited to add, the quote is not including Ebkbay's amazing City collection, Feb 4, Rehab thread, if you must see lol


----------



## BDP

Lake Effect said:


> We are such enablers  ironically when you posted the contents of  your Rambler, it got me thinking that the sooner I went out and looked for smaller, slimmer bags/pouches, the easier it would be to swap out of/into bags. And I found a few this week so I made the jump into my City with room to spare!
> I imagine you've seen this. I've got nothin on this gal!
> 
> Edited to add, the quote is not including Ebkbay's amazing City collection, Feb 4, Rehab thread, if you must see lol


Omg @Ebkbay !!!!!! 

@Lake Effect I’ve got an aubergine City NWT from 2005 on the way that I probably overpaid for but don’t really care because NWT and hello, aubergine (purple is my favorite color), but I’m going to see if I can track down a cheap mahogany or burgundy one. My main problem is I LOVE the nickel hardware and not many colors came with nickel. 

Also, you enabling bunch of enablers made me buy a mint condition gray Court bag too. 

Seriously, this is becoming a problem. 

I also found an aubergine Rambler... how many Ramblers is too many?


----------



## BDP

Lake Effect said:


> ironically when you posted the contents of your Rambler, it got me thinking that the sooner I went out and looked for smaller, slimmer bags/pouches, the easier it would be to swap out of/into bags. And I found a few this week so I made the jump into my City with room to spare!


I find, for me personally, having everything in its own little pouch makes swapping bags so quick and easy, and like when I get home from work and want to go out for dinner with hubby, and don’t necessarily need all the crap I took with me to work, I just grab the couple small pouches I do need and chuck those into the bag I’m going to carry. Plus with the pouch system I can cram a lot more into smaller bags that don’t weigh me down. I did have to downsize a bit and stop carrying around nonsense “just in case I need it” for things that it turns out, I need maybe once in 6 months


----------



## Lake Effect

BDP said:


> how many Ramblers is too many?


It depends I guess. Are you tripping over them because the pile is falling over LOL


----------



## BDP

Lake Effect said:


> It depends I guess. Are you tripping over them because the pile is falling over LOL


Not yet because I’ve only got the one so far... am I bonkers to go buying the same bag in multiple colors? Oh why am I even asking here hahahaha


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Hello there! Long time watchers, decided to join. Male here, I don't carry bags (only a leather Kenneth Cole messenger bag for work) but I do have many Coach wallets, card cases, lanyards and now mini skinnies. I use the mini skinnies most because I can put keyring on finger and go. (I vehemently dislike putting a wallet in my pocket - have lost more things that way). Anyways this is the one I am currently using.


----------



## carterazo

Suzanne B. said:


> I like the chain / charm detail that the green one and the white ones have. I bought the white one on sale a while back and love that the inside has yellow flowers printed on it. I wasn't fond of the gold rexy charm though, not on a white bag with gunmetal hardware. So I took the rexy off, moved the feather charm to the other end of the chain (on the side of the bag) and I added the Coach lock charm to the front of the bag.....I took it off the large Coach icons mix charm / fob.


Oooh, so pretty! I haven't seen the white one yet. That inside sounds so fun.


----------



## carterazo

AManIntoFashion said:


> Hello there! Long time watchers, decided to join. Male here, I don't carry bags (only a leather Kenneth Cole messenger bag for work) but I do have many Coach wallets, card cases, lanyards and now mini skinnies. I use the mini skinnies most because I can put keyring on finger and go. (I vehemently dislike putting a wallet in my pocket - have lost more things that way). Anyways this is the one I am currently using.


Welcome! [emoji137] 

I just discovered mini skinnies last year. They are so practical! I  have a yellow one. It has taken a lot of will power not to buy more. [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

AManIntoFashion said:


> Hello there! Long time watchers, decided to join. Male here, I don't carry bags (only a leather Kenneth Cole messenger bag for work) but I do have many Coach wallets, card cases, lanyards and now mini skinnies. I use the mini skinnies most because I can put keyring on finger and go. (I vehemently dislike putting a wallet in my pocket - have lost more things that way). Anyways this is the one I am currently using.



Welcome to tpf! Have fun posting (we LOVE pix! Lol)!! [emoji3]


----------



## Laurie Lou

Carrying my DIY Rogue 25 and using my KH Kisslock Pouch as my wallet today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3980086
> 
> 
> Carrying my DIY Rogue 25 and using my KH Kisslock Pouch as my wallet today.



Nice and great combo! What is the long hangtag hanging off the bag?


----------



## Laurie Lou

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice and great combo! What is the long hangtag hanging off the bag?



Its just two hangtag chains....the multicolor one is connected to the navy one, so it just looks really long. The multi color hair calf is a random one I found on eBay and the navy is from my Patchwork Rogue


----------



## Esquared72

My vintage Courier [emoji173]️


----------



## Suzanne B.

AManIntoFashion said:


> Hello there! Long time watchers, decided to join. Male here, I don't carry bags (only a leather Kenneth Cole messenger bag for work) but I do have many Coach wallets, card cases, lanyards and now mini skinnies. I use the mini skinnies most because I can put keyring on finger and go. (I vehemently dislike putting a wallet in my pocket - have lost more things that way). Anyways this is the one I am currently using.


Welcome! And as BeachBagGal said, we like pictures of the goodies.


----------



## Suzanne B.

BDP said:


> I did have to downsize a bit and *stop carrying around nonsense “just in case I need it*” for things that it turns out, I need maybe once in 6 months


I really wish I could break myself from that.


----------



## tealocean

BDP said:


> I find, for me personally, having everything in its own little pouch makes swapping bags so quick and easy, and like when I get home from work and want to go out for dinner with hubby, and don’t necessarily need all the crap I took with me to work, I just grab the couple small pouches I do need and chuck those into the bag I’m going to carry. Plus with the pouch system I can cram a lot more into smaller bags that don’t weigh me down. I did have to downsize a bit and stop carrying around nonsense “just in case I need it” for things that it turns out, I need maybe once in 6 months


Pouches really help me too. I can't believe it took so long to figure it out. I'm trying to minimize the contents like you. I'm challenging myself to get the pouches even more pared down and organized with just the bare minimum and extras ready to add when I need them.


----------



## Lake Effect

eehlers said:


> My vintage Courier [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3980194


Forget *like* , where’s the *luv* tab?? Amazing color and condition!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Heading out to din! Using the Dinky chain strap for the first time. I like it with this bag.


----------



## MooMooVT

AManIntoFashion said:


> Hello there! Long time watchers, decided to join. Male here, I don't carry bags (only a leather Kenneth Cole messenger bag for work) but I do have many Coach wallets, card cases, lanyards and now mini skinnies. I use the mini skinnies most because I can put keyring on finger and go. (I vehemently dislike putting a wallet in my pocket - have lost more things that way). Anyways this is the one I am currently using.


Welcome! Everyone has their jam - Coach & sometimes-Coach. Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## carterazo

Archival Rambler in carnelian


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I dont know if this counts as carrying, but I let my Steggy coin pouch come out and play!





She’s so cute! I don’t use her as a bag charm, more like a purse pet.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

houseof999 said:


> Vintage Coach Madison Carlyle cuz it's raining today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977998


So beautiful.


----------



## Laurie Lou

pearlsnjeans said:


> I dont know if this counts as carrying, but I let my Steggy coin pouch come out and play!
> 
> View attachment 3980684
> 
> View attachment 3980685
> 
> She’s so cute! I don’t use her as a bag charm, more like a purse pet.



Lol I like that..”Purse Pet”


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Laurie Lou said:


> Lol I like that..”Purse Pet”



Hehehehe... I know it’s kinda silly but the animal shaped coin pouches/mascot brightens up my day.  If coach comes out with a cat, I’d  definitely get it.


----------



## ziztur

Stuck at CVS waiting for my mandatory yearly job-required TB test. I like to keep this foldover with my credit cards and phone, with my keys in steggy. It goes in my purse with steggy dangling out and if I'm going into a store I just grab this out of my purse and walk in.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

ziztur said:


> Stuck at CVS waiting for my mandatory yearly job-required TB test. I like to keep this foldover with my credit cards and phone, with my keys in steggy. It goes in my purse with steggy dangling out and if I'm going into a store I just grab this out of my purse and walk in.



Cute purse pet!!!


----------



## carterazo

pearlsnjeans said:


> I dont know if this counts as carrying, but I let my Steggy coin pouch come out and play!
> 
> View attachment 3980684
> 
> View attachment 3980685
> 
> She’s so cute! I don’t use her as a bag charm, more like a purse pet.


That's exactly how I think of my Froggy. A purse pet!  [emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

Striped Borough for today.


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Striped Borough for today.
> View attachment 3981359


Another beauty!  You never cease to amaze me with that you pull out of your collection.  I wasn't on the borough bandwagon and recently came back to Coach with the 1941 collection but I haven't seen this one!  Gorgeous and classic!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Another beauty!  You never cease to amaze me with that you pull out of your collection.  I wasn't on the borough bandwagon and recently came back to Coach with the 1941 collection but I haven't seen this one!  Gorgeous and classic!


Thank you! 
Welcome back! There's fabulous leather at Coach. [emoji41]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Striped Borough for today.
> View attachment 3981359



This one is so cool and elegant at the same time — a classic.


----------



## QueenLouis

Feels like spring here today


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Striped Borough for today.
> View attachment 3981359


Another beautiful Borough!  Wish I’d been on top of things to have purchased this one as well.  Lovely choice, C!


----------



## dgphoto

I went with the pinkest bag I own today and daffodils from my yard. Feels like spring here!


----------



## musiclover

pearlsnjeans said:


> I dont know if this counts as carrying, but I let my Steggy coin pouch come out and play!
> 
> View attachment 3980684
> 
> View attachment 3980685
> 
> She’s so cute! I don’t use her as a bag charm, more like a purse pet.


Sharkey is my purse pet! (In my Roots small Grace Satchel)


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This one is so cool and elegant at the same time — a classic.


Thanks! I'm actually considering parting with her... [emoji51] 





musiclover said:


> Another beautiful Borough!  Wish I’d been on top of things to have purchased this one as well.  Lovely choice, C!


Thank you! [emoji173]


----------



## pearlsnjeans

musiclover said:


> Sharkey is my purse pet! (In my Roots small Grace Satchel)
> 
> View attachment 3981844



Sharkey is very cute too!!!  Glad I’m not the only one with a purse pet.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

dgphoto said:


> I went with the pinkest bag I own today and daffodils from my yard. Feels like spring here!
> View attachment 3981841



Stunning colors and beautiful daffodils!!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Thanks! I'm actually considering parting with her... [emoji51] Thank you! [emoji173]



WHAT????   JK.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Felix Dinky 32 for today! Love this one sooo much!


----------



## ziztur

Here are two pics of my Swagger with my crossbody clutch inside and dangly purse pet. Hanging out in their spot at work.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> WHAT????   JK.


[emoji23] I'm conflicted about it and I keep  changing my mind. Who knows what I'll decide in the end.


----------



## MKB0925

ziztur said:


> Here are two pics of my Swagger with my crossbody clutch inside and dangly purse pet. Hanging out in their spot at work.


Pretty bag and I love your pet!


----------



## Kidclarke

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3980086
> 
> 
> Carrying my DIY Rogue 25 and using my KH Kisslock Pouch as my wallet today.


Absolutely love this! Were these iron on patches?


----------



## Laurie Lou

Kidclarke said:


> Absolutely love this! Were these iron on patches?



Thanks! I think they could’ve been ironed on but I used Gel Gorilla Glue to put them on.


----------



## Scully Piper

dgphoto said:


> I went with the pinkest bag I own today and daffodils from my yard. Feels like spring here!
> View attachment 3981841


I just love everything in this picture[emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3980086
> 
> 
> Carrying my DIY Rogue 25 and using my KH Kisslock Pouch as my wallet today.


I love what you did with your Rogue!!!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Scully Piper said:


> I love what you did with your Rogue!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## pianolize

dgphoto said:


> I went with the pinkest bag I own today and daffodils from my yard. Feels like spring here!
> View attachment 3981841





Scully Piper said:


> I just love everything in this picture[emoji1]


 WHAT a fun combo!!! @dpphoto, You're so fun!!!


----------



## Kidclarke

Laurie Lou said:


> Thanks! I think they could’ve been ironed on but I used Gel Gorilla Glue to put them on.


No problem, that idea is even better.


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> I went with the pinkest bag I own today and daffodils from my yard. Feels like spring here!
> View attachment 3981841


SO pretty and fun! What is the color? Pink Ruby? I've only seen that in photos and it looks like a bright pink I'd love. My only pink Coach is in Cerise and I'd love something even brighter.


----------



## anthrosphere

Today I’m carrying this new floral/light green 1941 clutch for a wedding.


----------



## Bagmedic

Iamminda said:


> This one is so cool and elegant at the same time — a classic.


I agree!  Is it navy and white or black and white?  Either is so classic!  You have the best bags - classic and unique at the same time!


----------



## Iamminda

Bagmedic said:


> I agree!  Is it navy and white or black and white?  Either is so classic!  You have the best bags - classic and unique at the same time!


I believe it is navy and white (@carterazo can confirm).  I agree that Carterazo has an amazing collection of bags.


----------



## vivianyan

Rogue today


----------



## Bagmedic

vivianyan said:


> Rogue today


I love how you accented it with the snake strap.  Do you carry it by the long strap?  It seems very awkward on the rogues but not sure if this is a 25 or regular rogue.


----------



## BeachBagGal

dgphoto said:


> I went with the pinkest bag I own today and daffodils from my yard. Feels like spring here!
> View attachment 3981841



All this color in this pic makes me [emoji3]!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Today I’m carrying this new floral/light green 1941 clutch for a wedding.



What a cutie (don’t worry I didn’t accidentally click “report user” [emoji6] lol)!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cutie (don’t worry I didn’t accidentally click “report user” [emoji6] lol)!!!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I agree!  Is it navy and white or black and white?  Either is so classic!  You have the best bags - classic and unique at the same time!





Iamminda said:


> I believe it is navy and white (@carterazo can confirm).  I agree that Carterazo has an amazing collection of bags.


Thanks ladies! [emoji173] 

The bag is off white and black. A gorgeous combination.


----------



## dgphoto

pearlsnjeans said:


> Stunning colors and beautiful daffodils!!





Scully Piper said:


> I just love everything in this picture[emoji1]





pianolize said:


> WHAT a fun combo!!! @dpphoto, You're so fun!!!





tealocean said:


> SO pretty and fun! What is the color? Pink Ruby? I've only seen that in photos and it looks like a bright pink I'd love. My only pink Coach is in Cerise and I'd love something even brighter.





BeachBagGal said:


> All this color in this pic makes me [emoji3]!!!



Thanks, everyone! I do think it’s pink ruby but can’t remember for sure. You know you have too many bags when you have to choose “which shade” of pink to carry... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

anthrosphere said:


> Today I’m carrying this new floral/light green 1941 clutch for a wedding.


What a lovely combination of clutch and dress! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

It was a Ms. Magenta kind of day. [emoji7]


----------



## vivianyan

Bagmedic said:


> I love how you accented it with the snake strap.  Do you carry it by the long strap?  It seems very awkward on the rogues but not sure if this is a 25 or regular rogue.


It's regular rogue. Yes, I carry it by the long strap when I want to be hands free. It's sometimes feels unbalance but normally I don't feel that way with the zipper closeted


----------



## AubergineSally

Color block iris dinky with one of the black straps from a rogue 25.


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> I went with the pinkest bag I own today and daffodils from my yard. Feels like spring here!
> View attachment 3981841


I love this bag!  So pretty. That is the cutest fluffy pom pom I’ve ever seen.   Love the rainbow look. Do you mind sharing where you bought it?

I’m impressed with your daffodils!  We have snow but it’s starting to melt. I have one brave golden crocus that tried to show its little face only to be covered with snow. But it survived!


----------



## dgphoto

musiclover said:


> I love this bag!  So pretty. That is the cutest fluffy pom pom I’ve ever seen.   Love the rainbow look. Do you mind sharing where you bought it?
> 
> I’m impressed with your daffodils!  We have snow but it’s starting to melt. I have one brave golden crocus that tried to show its little face only to be covered with snow. But it survived!



Thank you! I got the Pom on eBay. It’s a rainbow unicorn! Seller is guodahop and here’s the link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Unicorn...var=471807143978&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 
[emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 3982540
> 
> 
> Color block iris dinky with one of the black straps from a rogue 25.



Love the color and bag!!


----------



## dgphoto

dgphoto said:


> Thank you! I got the Pom on eBay. It’s a rainbow unicorn! Seller is guodahop and here’s the link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Cute-Unicorn...var=471807143978&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> [emoji3]



Stinking autocorrect... Seller is “guodhshop”


----------



## anthrosphere

carterazo said:


> What a lovely combination of clutch and dress! [emoji7]





BeachBagGal said:


> What a cutie (don’t worry I didn’t accidentally click “report user” [emoji6] lol)!!!


Thank you both!!


----------



## pianolize

dgphoto said:


> Thanks, everyone! I do think it’s pink ruby but can’t remember for sure. You know you have too many bags when you have to choose “which shade” of pink to carry... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 Hahaha, but they're ALL DIFFERENT...
(I suffer from this, too... esp with all the pink Rogues which keep on coming!)


----------



## Suzanne B.

carterazo said:


> Oooh, so pretty! I haven't seen the white one yet. That inside sounds so fun.


Oops! I lied, kinda. The flowers are dark, but the 'stems' and such are yellow. The yellow is a pop of color, I don't even much notice the darker colors.


----------



## carterazo

Suzanne B. said:


> Oops! I lied, kinda. The flowers are dark, but the 'stems' and such are yellow. The yellow is a pop of color, I don't even much notice the darker colors.
> 
> View attachment 3982759
> View attachment 3982760


Sooo pretty!  [emoji7]


----------



## Bagmedic

Suzanne B. said:


> Oops! I lied, kinda. The flowers are dark, but the 'stems' and such are yellow. The yellow is a pop of color, I don't even much notice the darker colors.
> 
> View attachment 3982759
> View attachment 3982760


I love this print!


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Thanks, everyone! I do think it’s pink ruby but can’t remember for sure. You know you have too many bags when you have to choose “which shade” of pink to carry... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 I'm not used to having a lot of bags (didn't until last year); so I've got a page with images/names etc. of all of them so I can keep track. I don't think I'd have thought of that if I hadn't found this forum.


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> It was a Ms. Magenta kind of day. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982530


This color! Stunning!


----------



## tealocean

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 3982540
> 
> 
> Color block iris dinky with one of the black straps from a rogue 25.


That is so pretty and adorable! It looks like a great small bag to have! I've happily discovered I can do flaps as long as they are on really tiny bags. My few evening clutches are all flaps, but rarely get used so I didn't think of that.


----------



## Doggie Bag

carterazo said:


> It was a Ms. Magenta kind of day. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982530


Very beautiful and unique. You must get a lot of compliments on her


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> This color! Stunning!


Thank you! 





Doggie Bag said:


> Very beautiful and unique. You must get a lot of compliments on her


Sometimes, yes. [emoji173] 

Thanks!


----------



## LL777

Mr. Swagger


----------



## Doggie Bag

LL777 said:


> Mr. Swagger


Beautiful and matches your car perfectly


----------



## dgphoto

LL777 said:


> Mr. Swagger



I love this! [emoji7]


----------



## LL777

Doggie Bag said:


> Beautiful and matches your car perfectly


Thank you


----------



## LL777

dgphoto said:


> I love this! [emoji7]


Thank you! The leather is amazing


----------



## Laurie Lou

Didn’t feel like carrying much today so I went with my fave! [emoji7]


----------



## dgphoto

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3983532
> 
> 
> Didn’t feel like carrying much today so I went with my fave! [emoji7]



Love, love, love this! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## until.september

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3983532
> 
> 
> Didn’t feel like carrying much today so I went with my fave! [emoji7]


Wow! That is stunning . Can you share the style name?


----------



## until.september

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3980086
> 
> 
> Carrying my DIY Rogue 25 and using my KH Kisslock Pouch as my wallet today.


 I'm just catching up on this thread, and I have to say I love all your bag choices!


----------



## Laurie Lou

until.september said:


> Wow! That is stunning . Can you share the style name?





until.september said:


> I'm just catching up on this thread, and I have to say I love all your bag choices!



Thank you! The Kisslock Satchel was from the Fall 2017 Collection.....I’m not sure what the style # was sorry! This one has horses on the front and Dr. Doodle (from Fisher Price) on the back.

Update: Style no. was 21733 but these were very limited...only 301 were made. Kisslock Satchels featuring the other prints they did do show up online but definitely get it authenticated before buying one because fakes have been popping up!


----------



## Iluvhaute

anthrosphere said:


> Today I’m carrying this new floral/light green 1941 clutch for a wedding.


Love the clutch and your shoes. Where’d you get those ?


----------



## anthrosphere

Iluvhaute said:


> Love the clutch and your shoes. Where’d you get those ?


Thank you. The shoes I bought on Amazon, but they don't actually come with the gold butterfly. I had to purchase those separately on Etsy.

The shoes, which are inspired by the 2015 Cinderella movie:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JEY52BU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And the butterfly brooches:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/241779654/cinderella-2015-glass-slipper

The butterflies are sold out, but you can request a custom order from the seller.


----------



## Bagmedic

anthrosphere said:


> Today I’m carrying this new floral/light green 1941 clutch for a wedding.


I think I have this same skirt.....if it is a skirt!  What are you wearing with it on top?  I often struggle with this style skirt on what to wear with it.  I love the contrast in the clutch you chose.


----------



## carterazo

Ace in cornflower


----------



## carterazo

Forgot to attach pic. [emoji51]


----------



## pianolize

Laurie Lou said:


> Thank you! The Kisslock Satchel was from the Fall 2017 Collection.....I’m not sure what the style # was sorry! This one has horses on the front and Dr. Doodle (from Fisher Price) on the back.
> 
> Update: Style no. was 21733 but these were very limited...only 301 were made. Kisslock Satchels featuring the other prints they did do show up online but definitely get it authenticated before buying one because fakes have been popping up!


Don't know how THIS passed me by, but I LOVE these kisslocks!!! So adorable!!!


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Forgot to attach pic. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983941


Thinking of taking my green Ace out for March!  Time to switch it up and brighten things up a bit!


----------



## TangerineKandy

musiclover said:


> Sharkey is my purse pet! (In my Roots small Grace Satchel)
> 
> View attachment 3981844


Sharky is my purse pet as well! [emoji3]


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> Thinking of taking my green Ace out for March!  Time to switch it up and brighten things up a bit!


Oh, yeah, March! Time to carry my green bags.


----------



## anthrosphere

Bagmedic said:


> I think I have this same skirt.....if it is a skirt!  What are you wearing with it on top?  I often struggle with this style skirt on what to wear with it.  I love the contrast in the clutch you chose.


Thanks! I’m actually wearing a dress. Here’s the link so you can see the stock picture:
https://m.6pm.com/p/keepsake-the-label-all-time-high-dress-paprika/product/8883195/color/6676


----------



## Bagmedic

anthrosphere said:


> Thanks! I’m actually wearing a dress. Here’s the link so you can see the stock picture:
> https://m.6pm.com/p/keepsake-the-label-all-time-high-dress-paprika/product/8883195/color/6676


Wow!  Gorgeous and with your clutch....!  Beautiful!  My skirt is more bright orange.


----------



## anthrosphere

Bagmedic said:


> Wow!  Gorgeous and with your clutch....!  Beautiful!  My skirt is more bright orange.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lake Effect

I haven’t had this tote out in a while. It was so dreary out, I wanted a little bit of brightness! And I wanted to show off the accessory do-dad.


----------



## dgphoto

Carried this bad mammajamma today


----------



## carterazo

Dufflette in marine


----------



## pianolize

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 3984761
> 
> I haven’t had this tote out in a while. It was so dreary out, I wanted a little bit of brightness! And I wanted to show off the accessory do-dad.


(I THOUGHT THAT WAS A BIRD TOY!!!)


----------



## Lake Effect

pianolize said:


> (I THOUGHT THAT WAS A BIRD TOY!!!)


Well yeah, if I let it within beak distance it would be! To be completely honest, I don't let him near my bags, I love him, I just don't trust him. Another ((hug))
What I have on my bag was labeled as a zipper pull embellishment. I got it at this little section of Fair Trade items at Mom's Organic Kitchen.


----------



## Lake Effect

carterazo said:


> Dufflette in marine
> View attachment 3985047


Another. Gorgeous. Blue. Bag.  I love my BTs, but you are making me think alot about a blue bag on my wishlist lol lol.


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> bad mammajamma
> View attachment 3984927


This made me laugh out laugh!! Thanks for starting my day! Lovely bag. I can just feel the leathah! And that feather fob does it. Totally.


----------



## carterazo

Lake Effect said:


> Another. Gorgeous. Blue. Bag.  I love my BTs, but you are making me think alot about a blue bag on my wishlist lol lol.


Thanks! This is a particularly gorgeous blue. I wish I had found it in the Swagger. 
Forgive my ignorance,  what do you mean by BTs?


----------



## Suzanne B.

carterazo said:


> Thanks! This is a particularly gorgeous blue. I wish I had found it in the Swagger.
> Forgive my ignorance,  what do you mean by BTs?


British tan.


----------



## carterazo

Suzanne B. said:


> British tan. [emoji2]


[emoji1]


----------



## pianolize

Lake Effect said:


> Well yeah, if I let it within beak distance it would be! To be completely honest, I don't let him near my bags, I love him, I just don't trust him. Another ((hug))
> What I have on my bag was labeled as a zipper pull embellishment. I got it at this little section of Fair Trade items at Mom's Organic Kitchen.


 
My bird liked standing IN my bags, and I'd 'lose' him, only to see his head peeking out watching me . Maybe since I spend so much time shuffling their contents to SWAP OUT BAGS...

This probably belongs in the 'charms' thread, but I just broke down n ordered a bunch of little parrot charms!


----------



## houseof999

pianolize said:


> [emoji3]
> My bird liked standing IN my bags, and I'd 'lose' him, only to see his head peeking out watching me . Maybe since I spend so much time shuffling their contents to SWAP OUT BAGS...
> 
> This probably belongs in the 'charms' thread, but I just broke down n ordered a bunch of little parrot charms! [emoji813]


I ordered a parrot charm from TB sale. [emoji16]


----------



## pianolize

houseof999 said:


> I ordered a parrot charm from TB sale. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985400


!!!! LINK PLS!!!!!


----------



## houseof999

pianolize said:


> !!!! LINK PLS!!!!!


It's on the main site under private sale. You have to sign up I think to gain access. Not sure if the 10% off sign up discount works on it though.

ETA: unable to link.  It's not there anymore but they do have a parrot iPhone case.


----------



## Bambieee

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3983532
> 
> 
> Didn’t feel like carrying much today so I went with my fave! [emoji7]



Your style based on your bag choices and your decor is so unique. Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## Laurie Lou

Bambieee said:


> Your style based on your bag choices and your decor is so unique. Love it! [emoji7]



Thanks so much! I would definitely say I’m eclectic/random lol.


----------



## SEWDimples

QueenLouis said:


> Feels like spring here today
> 
> View attachment 3981764





dgphoto said:


> I went with the pinkest bag I own today and daffodils from my yard. Feels like spring here!
> View attachment 3981841





vivianyan said:


> Rogue today





carterazo said:


> It was a Ms. Magenta kind of day. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982530





AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 3982540
> 
> 
> Color block iris dinky with one of the black straps from a rogue 25.





carterazo said:


> Forgot to attach pic. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983941





carterazo said:


> Dufflette in marine
> View attachment 3985047



I love all the great colors.


----------



## pianolize




----------



## Hobbsy

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3986984


I love this color!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Maiden voyage today!


----------



## dgphoto

In action today


----------



## eleanors36

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3986984


Beautiful green!


----------



## Kidclarke

Not a bag, but I picked up the Sharky keychain today to go on my bag with my shamrock/clover. I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kidclarke said:


> Not a bag, but I picked up the Sharky keychain today to go on my bag with my shamrock/clover. I love it!
> View attachment 3987575



Fun! Always wished I would have bought the clover one.


----------



## ziztur

Suede Rogue with Rainbow Rocket. It finally stopped raining!


----------



## jomjun

Bringing out my trusted Coach Mercer today!


----------



## Bambieee

Vintage!


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> In action today
> View attachment 3987446


I love this saddle bag. What size is it?


----------



## dgphoto

SEWDimples said:


> I love this saddle bag. What size is it?



It’s the smaller one (23, I believe). Perfect for toodling around with on the weekends.


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> It’s the smaller one (23, I believe). Perfect for toodling around with on the weekends.


Thank you! I love the patchwork and sad I missed out on this bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Out to din last night...Nolita 19 in mineral with a Dinky strap attached. Perfect size for the table [emoji3]


----------



## holiday123

Black link rogue tote with my DIY bag shaper/handle holder inside.


----------



## finer_woman

Carrying camel borough


----------



## preciousl

My new acquisition over the weekend... [emoji4]


----------



## daisychainz

preciousl said:


> View attachment 3990641
> 
> 
> My new acquisition over the weekend... [emoji4]


This is gorgeous! Is this a Christie bag? I want it!


----------



## preciousl

daisychainz said:


> This is gorgeous! Is this a Christie bag? I want it!



Thank you! I wasn’t looking to get anything but I saw it and had to have it. I’m not sure of the model but here is the tag


----------



## daisychainz

preciousl said:


> Thank you! I wasn’t looking to get anything but I saw it and had to have it. I’m not sure of the model but here is the tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991098


Thanks so much. I'll look into that. All I understand is colorblock!


----------



## Bagmedic

Here are the bags I took out for use for March - wearin' of the green!  
New market tote
Surrey mini satchel in camo
Green ace satchel
Needlepoint vintage bag from a local shop (want to use for my sundries - lipstick, eye drops, etc.)
Rogue 25 in surplus


----------



## tealocean

daisychainz said:


> This is gorgeous! Is this a Christie bag? I want it!


I thought the same thing, love the Christie and apparently this Brooklyn that is very Christie-like! Do you know if this is replacing the Christie? I was worried since I like that style so much and only recently got my first one, but I'm happy to see this one looks so similar I'd probably love it too.


----------



## tealocean

preciousl said:


> View attachment 3990641
> 
> 
> My new acquisition over the weekend... [emoji4]


Pretty!! I thought it was a Christie too! I really like the look of this!


----------



## tealocean

Bagmedic said:


> Here are the bags I took out for use for March - wearin' of the green!
> New market tote
> Surrey mini satchel in camo
> Green ace satchel
> Needlepoint vintage bag from a local shop (want to use for my sundries - lipstick, eye drops, etc.)
> Rogue 25 in surplus
> View attachment 3991625


Beauties! That little needlepoint bag is so sweet! I love your greens, especially on the Ace and Tote!  I don't have any green bags, just lots of dark teal that is my green.


----------



## tealocean

tealocean said:


> I thought the same thing, love the Christie and apparently this Brooklyn that is very Christie-like! Do you know if this is replacing the Christie? I was worried since I like that style so much and only recently got my first one, but I'm happy to see this one looks so similar I'd probably love it too.


Sorry it's Brooke (not Brooklyn).  Anyway, I like it!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

dgphoto said:


> Cheating with Kate Spade but she is wearing a Coach charm [emoji39]
> View attachment 3973579
> 
> View attachment 3973581



I don’t think it’s considered cheating since Kate Spade is part of the Coach family!  Love your bag and charm!


----------



## daisychainz

tealocean said:


> I thought the same thing, love the Christie and apparently this Brooklyn that is very Christie-like! Do you know if this is replacing the Christie? I was worried since I like that style so much and only recently got my first one, but I'm happy to see this one looks so similar I'd probably love it too.


I guess we have to look  into it further! When I look up Brooke it brings up older ebay pieces so maybe the Christie replaced this model? The only difference I see between this and the Christie is the chain part on the handle, the Christie has a few more silver pieces. I have not had my Christie very long either, but this looks so similar I'd be okay with this one, too.


----------



## Bagmedic

tealocean said:


> Beauties! That little needlepoint bag is so sweet! I love your greens, especially on the Ace and Tote!  I don't have any green bags, just lots of dark teal that is my green.


Thank you!  I saw the needlepoint bag this past weekend and thought it would be a cute little thing to pull out with my small items like lipstick, eye drops, etc.) or even use as a clutch going out to dinner with a summery outfit.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Coach Swagger. Not thrilled with the color but I love the bag!


----------



## whateve

daisychainz said:


> I guess we have to look  into it further! When I look up Brooke it brings up older ebay pieces so maybe the Christie replaced this model? The only difference I see between this and the Christie is the chain part on the handle, the Christie has a few more silver pieces. I have not had my Christie very long either, but this looks so similar I'd be okay with this one, too.


Brooke was a full price line from several years ago. Coach reuses names. There is a current factory line called Brooke that has no relation to the original full price line. If you have access to FOS, you can do a search for Brooke and see all the different colors and sizes.


----------



## tealocean

daisychainz said:


> I guess we have to look  into it further! When I look up Brooke it brings up older ebay pieces so maybe the Christie replaced this model? The only difference I see between this and the Christie is the chain part on the handle, the Christie has a few more silver pieces. I have not had my Christie very long either, but this looks so similar I'd be okay with this one, too.


I found Brooke (and no Christies) on the coachoutlet.com. I'm not able to log into the sale, but the main page with the current bags shows just Brooke. I'm glad they're so similar.


----------



## dgphoto

This puddle of goodness for a rainy day today [emoji6]


----------



## tealocean

Crazy for Bags said:


> Coach Swagger. Not thrilled with the color but I love the bag!
> View attachment 3992356


Nice! I like how you added color with it! What color is it? Grey Birch? I have a Grey Birch Drifter Carryall I chose because of the bag and not the color. Usually I have to love the color, but I loved the bag enough to go out of my color zone.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

My Bleecker Signature Skinny. For rainy/snowy weather, the coated canvas is the best....
...I'm such a girl lol


----------



## Crazy for Bags

tealocean said:


> Nice! I like how you added color with it! What color is it? Grey Birch? I have a Grey Birch Drifter Carryall I chose because of the bag and not the color. Usually I have to love the color, but I loved the bag enough to go out of my color zone.



The color is called Stone. 
I had a bag in grey birch and loved the color, this is a bit different. 
I love the swagger, it's a great bag. This 'newer' style has an exterior pocket on the back and the longer strap can be adjusted for shoulder wear instead of cross body. 
I wanted/needed a neutral color bag and this definitely fits the bill. I love how the swagger looks in black but I definitely don't need another black bag!
Maybe if I dress it up, add a charm or something with a little color it will help. 
But regardless, I love the bag!!


----------



## carterazo

It was rainy and yucky today. No problem for Prairie satchel with chain.


----------



## tealocean

Crazy for Bags said:


> The color is called Stone.
> I had a bag in grey birch and loved the color, this is a bit different.
> I love the swagger, it's a great bag. This 'newer' style has an exterior pocket on the back and the longer strap can be adjusted for shoulder wear instead of cross body.
> I wanted/needed a neutral color bag and this definitely fits the bill. I love how the swagger looks in black but I definitely don't need another black bag!
> Maybe if I dress it up, add a charm or something with a little color it will help.
> But regardless, I love the bag!!


I think it will look great decorated! I'm trying to do that with scarves and have some charms to try out. If you decorate, please show us! It doesn't take much to add color on a neutral like that.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bagmedic said:


> Here are the bags I took out for use for March - wearin' of the green!
> New market tote
> Surrey mini satchel in camo
> Green ace satchel
> Needlepoint vintage bag from a local shop (want to use for my sundries - lipstick, eye drops, etc.)
> Rogue 25 in surplus
> View attachment 3991625



Love all that green!! Esp the tote!!!
[emoji172]


----------



## BeachBagGal

AManIntoFashion said:


> My Bleecker Signature Skinny. For rainy/snowy weather, the coated canvas is the best....
> ...I'm such a girl lol



Lol! Good choice!


----------



## Doggie Bag

carterazo said:


> It was rainy and yucky today. No problem for Prairie satchel with chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993312


Classy bag as are all your bags. Beautiful!


----------



## Lake Effect

Bleeker tote #9302. I had to work for this rehab! Only fair I stuff her her up and put her to work. The Bleeker topstitching never gets old for me. If I did not already have plenty of bags, I might collect the family. Also have this one in blue and black!


----------



## Lake Effect

AManIntoFashion said:


> My Bleecker Signature Skinny. For rainy/snowy weather, the coated canvas is the best....
> ...I'm such a girl lol


Doesn’t matter here as long as you love Coach


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 3993902
> 
> Bleeker tote #9302. I had to work for this rehab! Only fair I stuff her her up and put her to work. The Bleeker topstitching never gets old for me. If I did not already have plenty of bags, I might collect the family. Also have this one in blue and black!


Wow! Nice job! Did you post what you did to rehab this? I'm going to search for it in the rehab thread. What do you use to moisturize? I'm getting some used bags. Is silicone in the Coach moisturizer bad for the bags?


----------



## Laurie Lou

Patchwork Dinky 24 today


----------



## fayden

Wearing my brand new mail box bag.


----------



## whateve

fayden said:


> Wearing my brand new mail box bag.
> View attachment 3994157


Beautiful! Which strap are you using?


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> Wow! Nice job! Did you post what you did to rehab this? I'm going to search for it in the rehab thread. What do you use to moisturize? I'm getting some used bags. Is silicone in the Coach moisturizer bad for the bags?


I did post it in Rehab, but I started it , I think in August and recently finished. Search with word *squashed* and my user name. I was calling it squashed bag and squashed tote. Based on how it was shipped!
I avoid silicone. In general use, it creates a barrier. Some will use it, others do not. I fall into the *not* catagory.


----------



## fayden

whateve said:


> Beautiful! Which strap are you using?



I'm using the short hand held strap. I love all the details on it!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> I did post it in Rehab, but I started it , I think in August and recently finished. Search with word *squashed* and my user name. I was calling it squashed bag and squashed tote. Based on how it was shipped!
> I avoid silicone. In general use, it creates a barrier. Some will use it, others do not. I fall into the *not* catagory.


Thank you! I found it. Do you recommend Leather Therapy for light scratches and Leather CPR for a more seriously damaged/dehydrated bag?


----------



## Hobbsy

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3994087
> 
> 
> Patchwork Dinky 24 today


You have a great collection!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Hobbsy said:


> You have a great collection!



Thank you! [emoji1]


----------



## Teagaggle

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3994087
> 
> 
> Patchwork Dinky 24 today


The bag = gorg! The staging = the bomb!


----------



## carterazo

Teal Borough


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994547


Another amazing bag!  You never cease to amaze!  I don't remember this one but such a nice pop of color!


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> It was rainy and yucky today. No problem for Prairie satchel with chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993312


What color is this one?


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Another amazing bag!  You never cease to amaze!  I don't remember this one but such a nice pop of color!


Thanks! It's a bit darker irl.





Bagmedic said:


> What color is this one?


I don't quite remember the name. Nude? It's definitely a neutral beige.


----------



## carterazo

fayden said:


> Wearing my brand new mail box bag.
> View attachment 3994157


This is so gorgeous!  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Doggie Bag

TangerineKandy said:


> Maiden voyage today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987150


Gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994547


Swoon! That is beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

fayden said:


> Wearing my brand new mail box bag.
> View attachment 3994157


Very pretty! I like all the embellishments and kisslocks. I don't have anything with kisslocks and hope to remedy that someday!


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> Swoon! That is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994547


I love this color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Teal Borough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994547



Everytime I see this color...[emoji7][emoji7]!!!!


----------



## musiclover

Blue metallic star rivets wristlet at the high school musical last night.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Blue metallic star rivets wristlet at the high school musical last night.
> 
> View attachment 3994939


Such a pretty wristlet —hope you had a fun time.


----------



## dgphoto

Bagmedic said:


> Another amazing bag!  You never cease to amaze!  I don't remember this one but such a nice pop of color!



Wow, love this! [emoji175]


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Blue metallic star rivets wristlet at the high school musical last night.
> 
> View attachment 3994939



Love this wristlet!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Isla in Poppy taking her out for the first time to do some sightseeing/shopping. [emoji173]️


----------



## Doggie Bag

jomjun said:


> Bringing out my trusted Coach Mercer today!
> 
> View attachment 3988639


Beauty! Which Mercer is she?


----------



## MooMooVT

Bagmedic said:


> Here are the bags I took out for use for March - wearin' of the green!
> New market tote
> Surrey mini satchel in camo
> Green ace satchel
> Needlepoint vintage bag from a local shop (want to use for my sundries - lipstick, eye drops, etc.)
> Rogue 25 in surplus
> View attachment 3991625


Your collection is TDF!   I'm a sucker for green and don't own enough (Utility Rogue aside ). That Market Tote color is my fav!


----------



## Bagmedic

MooMooVT said:


> Your collection is TDF!   I'm a sucker for green and don't own enough (Utility Rogue aside ). That Market Tote color is my fav!


Thank you!  The tote is a nice summer green.  I forgot to add my olive green rogue to the photo shoot.....next year!  Hoping it doesn't feel left out!


----------



## carterazo

This lovely tote.


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> This lovely tote.
> View attachment 3995648


Nice!  I need to work on my staging skills.  I usually snap photos while a program is loading while I'm working.  Love the shots where the bag is staged.  Makes it that much more interesting!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Nice!  I need to work on my staging skills.  I usually snap photos while a program is loading while I'm working.  Love the shots where the bag is staged.  Makes it that much more interesting!


Thank you! This unusual for me as well. I usually take the pictures in my car. [emoji2]


----------



## Doggie Bag

carterazo said:


> This lovely tote.
> View attachment 3995648


Lovely! Stunning in green!
I'm about to purchase this bag. Do the straps stay on your shoulder?


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty wristlet —hope you had a fun time.


It was really cute and fun.  The kids looked like they were having a wonderful time acting, singing and working on their craft.

It was really rainy last night and as DH drove, I thought I'd just carry something small.  I like these wristlets where the zipper goes around the corner.  It makes it so easy to get my phone out.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

I'm switching between my Mini Bennet Satchel and the Large Wristlet 25


----------



## carterazo

Doggie Bag said:


> Lovely! Stunning in green!
> I'm about to purchase this bag. Do the straps stay on your shoulder?


Thank you! 

Yes, the straps stay on my shoulders no problem.


----------



## Doggie Bag

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, the straps stay on my shoulders no problem.


Thank you


----------



## Doggie Bag

Thinking of a place to go today so I can carry my new Edie 31 and pebble Accordion Zip Wallet, both in Oxblood,  I received yesterday


----------



## RuedeNesle

Doggie Bag said:


> View attachment 3996110
> 
> Thinking of a place to go today so I can carry my new Edie 31 and pebble Accordion Zip Wallet, both in Oxblood,  I received yesterday


Hi DB!
I know how that is! I can't wait to start carrying a new bag! What a beautiful set! Have fun, whatever you three do!


----------



## CoachMaven

My Madison Hobo in Neutral Pink


----------



## vivianyan

my first rehabbed vintage bag. Coach court bag. I changed the leather strap to the chain strap from my dinky for accent.


----------



## SEWDimples

vivianyan said:


> my first rehabbed vintage bag. Coach court bag. I changed the leather strap to the chain strap from my dinky for accent.
> View attachment 3996773


It looks really good with the Dinky chain and flower bag charm.


----------



## rkiz

vivianyan said:


> my first rehabbed vintage bag. Coach court bag. I changed the leather strap to the chain strap from my dinky for accent.
> View attachment 3996773



Love this combo!


----------



## Doggie Bag

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DB!
> I know how that is! I can't wait to start carrying a new bag! What a beautiful set! Have fun, whatever you three do!


Thank you!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Took my new wristlet out for the eve with my Dinky strap. [emoji173]️


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> Thank you! I found it. Do you recommend Leather Therapy for light scratches and Leather CPR for a more seriously damaged/dehydrated bag?


I don't think I answered this. For just a light conditioning, I have been using Lexol conditioner (Pep Boys, some Walmarts by me), and old standby and I got some Cadillac Select (Amazon) I purchased more recently on a whim. 
I save LT and L CPR for dunked bags. And OT, I love LT for shoes and boots after a wipe down with a Lexol solution! Totally saved a taupe-y pair of Taos pumps with thinner leather.


----------



## Stephg

Carried true red Margot to the outlet


----------



## RuedeNesle

Stephg said:


> Carried true red Margot to the outlet
> 
> View attachment 3997592


Beautiful red!


----------



## aya.72

Loving this new Coach Poppy I found in Gumtree accidently [emoji177]


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> I don't think I answered this. For just a light conditioning, I have been using Lexol conditioner (Pep Boys, some Walmarts by me), and old standby and I got some Cadillac Select (Amazon) I purchased more recently on a whim.
> I save LT and L CPR for dunked bags. And OT, I love LT for shoes and boots after a wipe down with a Lexol solution! Totally saved a taupe-y pair of Taos pumps with thinner leather.


Thank you! I have some car leather wipes. I'll check ingredients or pick up one of the silicone free ones. All of mine have a finish so I probably can't dunk.


----------



## tealocean

aya.72 said:


> Loving this new Coach Poppy I found in Gumtree accidently [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997638


Such a happy looking bag!


----------



## tealocean

Stephg said:


> Carried true red Margot to the outlet
> 
> View attachment 3997592


Beautiful!!! This is one of my top 3 favorites!


----------



## tealocean

Doggie Bag said:


> View attachment 3996110
> 
> Thinking of a place to go today so I can carry my new Edie 31 and pebble Accordion Zip Wallet, both in Oxblood,  I received yesterday


So beautiful! That color really kicks it up! So elegant!


----------



## Doggie Bag

tealocean said:


> So beautiful! That color really kicks it up! So elegant!


Thank you so much!! I love Oxblood


----------



## Doggie Bag

Stephg said:


> Carried true red Margot to the outlet
> 
> View attachment 3997592


She is a beautiful bag


----------



## dgphoto

Aces high today [emoji39]


----------



## fayden

Still using this one!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Taylor Tote riding shotgun. Just picked her up this weekend. Was looking for a tote in pink. She fits the bill!  Kinda basic, but perfect!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Crazy for Bags said:


> Taylor Tote riding shotgun. Just picked her up this weekend. Was looking for a tote in pink. She fits the bill!  Kinda basic, but perfect!



Love it. Tried this tote in a different color, but unfortunately the straps kept slipping off my shoulder. Too bad because this would have been the perfect work tote for me. ☹️


----------



## aya.72

tealocean said:


> Such a happy looking bag!



Thank you tealocean!![emoji1360][emoji1]


----------



## houseof999

I scored this bag a while back.  Um like last year and haven't carried so I decided to start the dating process. Lol.  Also my new TB Dottie cat bag charm is a perfect match!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I scored this bag a while back.  Um like last year and haven't carried so I decided to start the dating process. Lol.  Also my new TB Dottie cat bag charm is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998775


That is one of my favorite bags! That fob is adorable!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> That is one of my favorite bags! That fob is adorable!


Thank you! Dottie looks a little folk artsy to me in a modern way. He's a cool cat and this is as closest I can get to having a cat because I'm highly allergic to cats. [emoji80]


----------



## honybr

Crazy for Bags said:


> Taylor Tote riding shotgun. Just picked her up this weekend. Was looking for a tote in pink. She fits the bill!  Kinda basic, but perfect!



Love that pink!  We're bag fraternal twins today.  Love this hologram.


----------



## 2cello

houseof999 said:


> I scored this bag a while back.  Um like last year and haven't carried so I decided to start the dating process. Lol.  Also my new TB Dottie cat bag charm is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998775



What bag is this?


----------



## houseof999

2cello said:


> What bag is this?


I'm not 100% sure of the official name. I think it's called LEGACY drawstring crossbody. There's a larger version too. Mine is the smaller one and it's plenty big!


----------



## tealocean

Crazy for Bags said:


> Taylor Tote riding shotgun. Just picked her up this weekend. Was looking for a tote in pink. She fits the bill!  Kinda basic, but perfect!


So pretty! I have one of these in another color and love the leather, the size of the bag so much!


----------



## 2cello

houseof999 said:


> I'm not 100% sure of the official name. I think it's called LEGACY drawstring crossbody. There's a larger version too. Mine is the smaller one and it's plenty big!



I like it. I like so many of the older coach bags that pop up here.  I hope they bring back a few more "leathery" styles.


----------



## Doggie Bag

houseof999 said:


> I scored this bag a while back.  Um like last year and haven't carried so I decided to start the dating process. Lol.  Also my new TB Dottie cat bag charm is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998775


Beautiful! I love the pebble leather. What is her name?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I scored this bag a while back.  Um like last year and haven't carried so I decided to start the dating process. Lol.  Also my new TB Dottie cat bag charm is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998775





2cello said:


> What bag is this?





houseof999 said:


> I'm not 100% sure of the official name. I think it's called LEGACY drawstring crossbody. There's a larger version too. Mine is the smaller one and it's plenty big!





2cello said:


> I like it. I like so many of the older coach bags that pop up here.  I hope they bring back a few more "leathery" styles.





Doggie Bag said:


> Beautiful! I love the pebble leather. What is her name?


It's the soft Legacy Pebbled Drawstring from 2013 in midnight. This is actually the medium size. There was a smaller crossbody and a larger one. The leather is extra thick. I've carried mine a lot and it still doesn't show any wear. It is my sturdiest bag, the one I take on vacation because I don't have to baby it.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it. Tried this tote in a different color, but unfortunately the straps kept slipping off my shoulder. Too bad because this would have been the perfect work tote for me. ☹️



The strap slipped off my shoulder too but I’m hoping it was because if my coat!  Come on spring [emoji253] !!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

honybr said:


> Love that pink!  We're bag fraternal twins today.  Love this hologram.
> View attachment 3998929



That’s so pretty!!!!!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

tealocean said:


> So pretty! I have one of these in another color and love the leather, the size of the bag so much!



The leather is amazing!
I think it’s the perfect size too. A lot of totes, I find, are too big. The bigger the bag, the more stuff I’ll try to put in it!


----------



## Doggie Bag

whateve said:


> It's the soft Legacy Pebbled Drawstring from 2013 in midnight. This is actually the medium size. There was a smaller crossbody and a larger one. The leather is extra thick. I've carried mine a lot and it still doesn't show any wear. It is my sturdiest bag, the one I take on vacation because I don't have to baby it.


Thank you so much. I'm going to be hunting for it. I appreciate your help


----------



## whateve

Doggie Bag said:


> Thank you so much. I'm going to be hunting for it. I appreciate your help


I forgot to give you the style number! It's 25306.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

aya.72 said:


> Loving this new Coach Poppy I found in Gumtree accidently [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997638



Love the colors, such a ‘happy’ bag!
(I have the matching wallet and my DD has a Crossbody in this Pop C print).


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It's the soft Legacy Pebbled Drawstring from 2013 in midnight. This is actually the medium size. There was a smaller crossbody and a larger one. The leather is extra thick. I've carried mine a lot and it still doesn't show any wear. It is my sturdiest bag, the one I take on vacation because I don't have to baby it.


Thank you whateve! I didn't know there was even a smaller size! Mine is style number 25306. I saw the word "Dream" associated with the bigger one on eBay. Is that what it was called or did each size have a name?


----------



## Doggie Bag

whateve said:


> I forgot to give you the style number! It's 25306.


Thank you!  Very much appreciated!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you whateve! I didn't know there was even a smaller size! Mine is style number 25306. I saw the word "Dream" associated with the bigger one on eBay. Is that what it was called or did each size have a name?


the large was called the Soft Legacy Drawstring XL Shoulder Bag #25307. It's not really a drawstring in that the drawstrings don't actually close the bag. There is a picture of it here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-drawstring-twins.812550/page-2#post-24379919
Here's the smaller one #25305: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ed-drawstring-bag.832758/page-4#post-25242724 I see the word "Dream" in that picture. I don't know where that came from.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

1st generation python rogue today!


----------



## LL777

Very hard to capture the color


----------



## Teagaggle

LL777 said:


> Very hard to capture the color


Lovely! I'm debating between this & the pebbled version (with plain light green interior). I can't make up my mind. This is very pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah03

Whiplash Rivets Rogue [emoji41]


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3999186
> 
> Whiplash Rivets Rogue [emoji41]


Love this bag! I regret not getting this one.


----------



## Doggie Bag

whateve said:


> the large was called the Soft Legacy Drawstring XL Shoulder Bag #25307. It's not really a drawstring in that the drawstrings don't actually close the bag. There is a picture of it here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-drawstring-twins.812550/page-2#post-24379919
> Here's the smaller one #25305: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ed-drawstring-bag.832758/page-4#post-25242724 I see the word "Dream" in that picture. I don't know where that came from.


They are beautiful!


----------



## Doggie Bag

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3999186
> 
> Whiplash Rivets Rogue [emoji41]


GORGEOUS!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LL777 said:


> Very hard to capture the color



Is that a flower print inside?


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> 1st generation python rogue today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999134


Love the first generation Rogue.



LL777 said:


> Very hard to capture the color


Love the smooth leather and printed interior.



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3999186
> 
> Whiplash Rivets Rogue [emoji41]


Love the gorgeous details and color.


----------



## LL777

BeachBagGal said:


> Is that a flower print inside?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Ladies, the Rogues are to die for!!!!  Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bagmedic

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3999186
> 
> Whiplash Rivets Rogue [emoji41]


I recently acquired this bag and haven't used it yet.  Do the whiplash pieces annoy you?  I'm almost thinking I'd like it better if they weren't there.  I'll have to use the bag and decide if I want to keep it if I want to modify it somehow.  What do you use for a wallet with it?  I want to find something interesting to pull out but the bag has so much going on.  I was almost thinking of using the black tea rose clutch as a wallet to add a feminine touch but need to bring the bag with me to the store to see how the colors work....or actually, I should be able to tell using my black saddle bag with tea roses.


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> I recently acquired this bag and haven't used it yet.  Do the whiplash pieces annoy you?  I'm almost thinking I'd like it better if they weren't there.  I'll have to use the bag and decide if I want to keep it if I want to modify it somehow.  What do you use for a wallet with it?  I want to find something interesting to pull out but the bag has so much going on.  I was almost thinking of using the black tea rose clutch as a wallet to add a feminine touch but need to bring the bag with me to the store to see how the colors work....or actually, I should be able to tell using my black saddle bag with tea roses.


I think I remember someone modifying their whiplash bag, removing some of the laces.


----------



## Bagmedic

LL777 said:


> Yes, it is.


This one is on my list but want to see the pebbled leather version first.  The store I went to on Sat had little in the rogue dept to see and none in the ivy color at all!  I'm curious how the bag looks in the daylight.  Does it look more metallic?  I've seen it at a store but it was in the evening and not in natural light.


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> I think I remember someone modifying their whiplash bag, removing some of the laces.


Yes, I remember that too!  And someone also did some nice braiding of their whiplash I think.  I'll need to go thru the threads.  Is there a way to bookmark photos you like?  I'm always later digging thru threads and can't remember which one I saw something in!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Yes, I remember that too!  And someone also did some nice braiding of their whiplash I think.  I'll need to go thru the threads.  Is there a way to bookmark photos you like?  I'm always later digging thru threads and can't remember which one I saw something in!


I create a folder and bookmark that bag so I can easily come back to it.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> I create a folder and bookmark that bag so I can easily come back to it.


Bookmark in your browser or inside Purseforum?  I thought if you Liked something you could come back to it but recently realized that isn't true.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Bookmark in your browser or inside Purseforum?  I thought if you Liked something you could come back to it but recently realized that isn't true.


While you are on the page you want to save in the Purse Forum, click on the bookmark option in your browser. Create a folder first and save all the bookmarks in the same folder. You can name it tPF - Coach.


----------



## Sarah03

Bagmedic said:


> I recently acquired this bag and haven't used it yet.  Do the whiplash pieces annoy you?  I'm almost thinking I'd like it better if they weren't there.  I'll have to use the bag and decide if I want to keep it if I want to modify it somehow.  What do you use for a wallet with it?  I want to find something interesting to pull out but the bag has so much going on.  I was almost thinking of using the black tea rose clutch as a wallet to add a feminine touch but need to bring the bag with me to the store to see how the colors work....or actually, I should be able to tell using my black saddle bag with tea roses.



I am using my tropical LV Victorine wallet. I don’t match my bags with wallets, I just use a wallet I like for several months. 
The whiplash doesn’t bug me- I just find it fun! But I’ve only been carrying it for a day, so ask me again in a week lol.


----------



## ziztur

Played outside with my Coach x Krink today.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> While you are on the page you want to save in the Purse Forum, click on the bookmark option in your browser. Create a folder first and save all the bookmarks in the same folder. You can name it tPF - Coach.


Thanks!  I was hoping I could save them in the TPF site somehow.  I keep saying I need to clean up my bookmarked items!  Too bad they can't be pinned to Pinterest or better yet in this site.


----------



## LL777

Im so happy with this guy


----------



## Wendyann7




----------



## shillinggirl88

This beauty.... Rogue in Light Saddle.


----------



## Bagmedic

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3999704
> View attachment 3999704


Nice spring combo!


----------



## Roche

Having a great day with my beautiful Rogue in melon!


----------



## Roche

LL777 said:


> Im so happy with this guy




Oh this one is delicious!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> Im so happy with this guy


This bag is beautiful!


----------



## LL777

Thank you guys! I love the double swagger.


----------



## laurenrr

LL777 said:


> Im so happy with this guy


om gosh its beautiful


----------



## BeachBagGal

LL777 said:


> Yes, it is.



Love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ziztur said:


> Played outside with my Coach x Krink today.



Love this and with the color combo!


----------



## SEWDimples

Regular Saddle bag in Fog/Adobe. I love Coach Saddle bags. I got several compliments.


----------



## Suzanne B.

SEWDimples said:


> Regular Saddle bag in Fog/Adobe. I love Coach Saddle bags. I got several compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000332
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000333


I love them too! I have two of the medium size ones, plus a whiplash one.


----------



## SEWDimples

Suzanne B. said:


> I love them too! I have two of the medium size ones, plus a whiplash one.


I have a whiplash one in Mineral!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Roche said:


> Having a great day with my beautiful Rogue in melon!


I love this slouch!!


----------



## Doggie Bag

Roche said:


> Having a great day with my beautiful Rogue in melon!


A beauty!


----------



## pianolize

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 3999704
> View attachment 3999704


LOOOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## branbran1984

Using her for spring break!


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> Using her for spring break!



I just LOVE this bag!!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Not my photo, but using this gem since it's like winter here!


----------



## Doggie Bag

AManIntoFashion said:


> Not my photo, but using this gem since it's like winter here!


Cool! Welcome aboard


----------



## daisychainz

branbran1984 said:


> Using her for spring break!


This is such a pretty bag.


----------



## aundria17

Changed to this beauty for a massage run


----------



## shillinggirl88

Second time this week! Perfect brown  Bonus the sun it out!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Rogue 36!


----------



## dgphoto

Orange you glad it’s almost spring? [emoji23]


----------



## anthrosphere

Taking this girl out today.


----------



## SEWDimples

anthrosphere said:


> Taking this girl out today.


I love it. This colorblock version looks great with the Tea Roses.


----------



## Lake Effect

AManIntoFashion said:


> Not my photo, but using this gem since it's like winter here!


I know really, I heard that another potential nor'easter is being tracked for next week, my area!


----------



## Lake Effect

anthrosphere said:


> Taking this girl out today.


The combination of the rose applique's and the turnlock is making all my vintage bag's very jealous!!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Lake Effect said:


> I know really, I heard that another potential nor'easter is being tracked for next week, my area!



Same here. Have to love the Northeast! (I presume you are in the Northeast too?)


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Doggie Bag said:


> Cool! Welcome aboard



Thank you!!!


----------



## dgphoto

Almost forgot to post my pre-St. Patrick’s Day Bag!


She’s my green goddess...the leather makes me swoon. [emoji175]


----------



## dgphoto

anthrosphere said:


> Taking this girl out today.



Adorable! [emoji173]️


----------



## pianolize

dgphoto said:


> Orange you glad it’s almost spring? [emoji23]
> View attachment 4002199


Wow!!! (I don't even LIKE orange and think it's GORGEOUS!!!)


----------



## dgphoto

pianolize said:


> Wow!!! (I don't even LIKE orange and think it's GORGEOUS!!!)



Thanks! I’m not normally an orange person either but it called my name. There’s a black one selling for $63 on Mercari that’s tempting me but I DO NOT NEED another black bag. I don’t need it!!!! [emoji31]


----------



## Newpurselove

Debut of this little beauty for a concert tonight. I bought this blush boyfriend blazer specifically to wear with it. Loving the gunmetal chain.


----------



## Lake Effect

AManIntoFashion said:


> Same here. Have to love the Northeast! (I presume you are in the Northeast too?)


Yup! Jersey. Have to love that we can have all kinds of weather!


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> Almost forgot to post my pre-St. Patrick’s Day Bag!
> View attachment 4003930
> 
> She’s my green goddess...the leather makes me swoon. [emoji175]


Cousins! I have a Patti in brown and black! Thx for reminding me to pull my teal green bag out.


----------



## holiday123

This is the closest green I have for St. Patrick's Day that's not a huge tote. Close enough right?


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

When Coach gives you dark chocolate but with zero calories- life is good .

1997 Metropolis Flap (9022) in Mahogany (although it will always be dark chocolate to me).


----------



## alana171

Took my duffle out today which was perfect with my broken hand [emoji1373] love the size of this and the gorgeous suede interior


----------



## whateve

My St. Patty's Day bag.


----------



## Wendyann7

My 1941 Duffle


----------



## Wendyann7

whateve said:


> My St. Patty's Day bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005035


 Love! I have this bag too and debated carrying this or the 1941 Duffle below!


----------



## anthrosphere

SEWDimples said:


> I love it. This colorblock version looks great with the Tea Roses.





Lake Effect said:


> The combination of the rose applique's and the turnlock is making all my vintage bag's very jealous!!





dgphoto said:


> Adorable! [emoji173]️



Thank you all.


----------



## carterazo

dgphoto said:


> Orange you glad it’s almost spring? [emoji23]
> View attachment 4002199


She is stunning! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
The color makes me happy!


----------



## dgphoto

holiday123 said:


> This is the closest green I have for St. Patrick's Day that's not a huge tote. Close enough right?



Beautiful!!! [emoji175]


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> My St. Patty's Day bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005035



Gorgeous bag and that color is amazing...


----------



## Lake Effect

Mum2LittleDove said:


> When Coach gives you dark chocolate but with zero calories- life is good .
> 
> 1997 Metropolis Flap (9022) in Mahogany (although it will always be dark chocolate to me).
> 
> View attachment 4004621


I agree completely! I have a mahogony Ranch that is overdue for TLC!


----------



## Lake Effect

This is my bag for St. Patrick's Day, it is more teal green IRL, or at least I have trained my eyes to see it that way. I amazed a couple of girlfriends by telling them I bought it at a GW and gave it a spin in the washer to clean it up!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> My St. Patty's Day bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005035


Love your turtle friend! Coach?


----------



## Lake Effect

holiday123 said:


> This is the closest green I have for St. Patrick's Day that's not a huge tote. Close enough right?


I  that license plate!


----------



## bellecate

Just switched out to my new Edie. Really like it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> This is my bag for St. Patrick's Day, it is more teal green IRL, or at least I have trained my eyes to see it that way. I amazed a couple of girlfriends by telling them I bought it at a GW and gave it a spin in the washer to clean it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005834


I will have to try it with my bag in fushia. It could use a good cleaning.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Mahogany Court


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> I will have to try it with my bag in fushia. It could use a good cleaning.


Did you post it awhile back, maybe two years ago?? I saw a fuscia posted and I was intrigued with style.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> Did you post it awhile back, maybe two years ago?? I saw a fuscia posted and I was intrigued with style.


I'm not sure. I never rehabbed it, so I do not think I posted it.


----------



## whateve

Wendyann7 said:


> Love! I have this bag too and debated carrying this or the 1941 Duffle below!


Your 1941 duffle is breathtakingly gorgeous!


dgphoto said:


> Gorgeous bag and that color is amazing...


Thank you!


Lake Effect said:


> Love your turtle friend! Coach?


I have two turtle Coach keyfobs. This one I got from Barney's New York. I have a pet tortoise so I get a lot of turtle things.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> I'm not sure. I never rehabbed it, so I do not think I posted it.





Hobbsy said:


> Pink Haversack that I'm going to wear today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583339


Found it. This was the post.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> Found it. This was the post.


It is so beautiful in this picture.


----------



## aundria17

Rogue 17


----------



## TangerineKandy

Doggie Bag said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Lake Effect said:


> This is my bag for St. Patrick's Day, it is more teal green IRL, or at least I have trained my eyes to see it that way. I amazed a couple of girlfriends by telling them I bought it at a GW and gave it a spin in the washer to clean it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005834



[emoji33] you put it in the washer?  I don’t think I’d ever be brave enough to do that!
Sure looks like it worked, the bag look fabulous!
I am definitely not that brave!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

aundria17 said:


> Rogue 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006302



She’s so cute!!!


----------



## carterazo

aundria17 said:


> Rogue 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006302


Adorable!


----------



## musiclover

faintlymacabre said:


> Mahogany Court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006117


I love the Court bag.  I think it's my favourite shoulder/crossbody bag style.  Yours is beautiful.


----------



## musiclover

aundria17 said:


> Rogue 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006302


Pretty as a posy!


----------



## pianolize

whateve said:


> My St. Patty's Day bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005035


WHAT a GORGEOUS color!!! What is it called? It's a perfect green!!!



whateve said:


> Your 1941 duffle is breathtakingly gorgeous!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I have two turtle Coach keyfobs. This one I got from Barney's New York. I have a pet tortoise so I get a lot of turtle things.


 Aw!!! I broke down n ordered a bunch of birdie fobs in my mailbox right now!!! Will unpack today! 



Lake Effect said:


> Found it. This was the post.


 Gorgeous color and bag!!!



aundria17 said:


> Rogue 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006302


 Cuuute!!! Dying for a primrose 17-


----------



## jcnc

bellecate said:


> Just switched out to my new Edie. Really like it.


Wow!


----------



## jcnc

aundria17 said:


> Rogue 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4006302


Your bag is soooooo pretty and "springy"


----------



## whateve

pianolize said:


> WHAT a GORGEOUS color!!! What is it called? It's a perfect green!!!
> 
> Aw!!! I broke down n ordered a bunch of birdie fobs in my mailbox right now!!! Will unpack today!
> 
> Gorgeous color and bag!!!
> 
> Cuuute!!! Dying for a primrose 17-


Thank you! It's Legacy emerald. I want to see your birdie fobs!


----------



## Kidclarke

Carrying my Rexy Tote today, added the Sharky charms because he's my favorite. I think I like the Rexy Tote better with the Sharky charms. I did want the Sharky tote originally but I think with the charms it would have been too much Sharky. I took off a couple of the rings/hooks to simplify the charms on the bag.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Carrying my Rexy Tote today, added the Sharky charms because he's my favorite. I think I like the Rexy Tote better with the Sharky charms. I did want the Sharky tote originally but I think with the charms it would have been too much Sharky. I took off a couple of the rings/hooks to simplify the charms on the bag.
> View attachment 4007043


I love Sharky! I just ordered the metal one from Macy's and am considering getting the leather one.


----------



## dgphoto

[black] cherry bomb [emoji523]


----------



## faintlymacabre

dgphoto said:


> [black] cherry bomb [emoji523]
> View attachment 4007050



Beautiful!  I love how smooshy this looks.  Mine is still stiff and awkward!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Chalk Rogue riding shotgun


----------



## Hobbsy

Lake Effect said:


> This is my bag for St. Patrick's Day, it is more teal green IRL, or at least I have trained my eyes to see it that way. I amazed a couple of girlfriends by telling them I bought it at a GW and gave it a spin in the washer to clean it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005834


I love this color!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I have pink, fuschia...not sure the color name. It's a great bag.


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> I love Sharky! I just ordered the metal one from Macy's and am considering getting the leather one.


Yes, he's so cute! Lol. I got my metal sharky from Macys too. 
By leather one do you mean the other one in my photo? If so, you totally should! It's 100% more gorgeous in person. I think it is apart of the private sale too. I was going to get the large leather sharky charm but in person it just wasn't what I expected plus the yellow threw me off and the blue one was too big for me.


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Yes, he's so cute! Lol. I got my metal sharky from Macys too.
> By leather one do you mean the other one in my photo? If so, you totally should! It's 100% more gorgeous in person. I think it is apart of the private sale too. I was going to get the large leather sharky charm but in person it just wasn't what I expected plus the yellow threw me off and the blue one was too big for me.
> View attachment 4007092
> View attachment 4007093


Thanks! I just ordered it. I considered the large leather sharky 3-D one but I couldn't get past the yellow color.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Olive Rogue with the Rexy charm strap.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> This is the closest green I have for St. Patrick's Day that's not a huge tote. Close enough right?



Is this Forest? Love this color!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> My St. Patty's Day bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005035



This color!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new yellow sunshine taking out for the first day! [emoji295]️


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Is this Forest? Love this color!!!


Yes it is! Thank you. I love everything green.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My new yellow sunshine taking out for the first day! [emoji295]️
> View attachment 4007239


Love this — carrying a little bit of sunshine wherever you go


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Love this — carrying a little bit of sunshine wherever you go



Always, always!! [emoji274][emoji3]


----------



## whateve

Kidclarke said:


> Yes, he's so cute! Lol. I got my metal sharky from Macys too.
> By leather one do you mean the other one in my photo? If so, you totally should! It's 100% more gorgeous in person. I think it is apart of the private sale too. I was going to get the large leather sharky charm but in person it just wasn't what I expected plus the yellow threw me off and the blue one was too big for me.
> View attachment 4007092
> View attachment 4007093





whateve said:


> Thanks! I just ordered it. I considered the large leather sharky 3-D one but I couldn't get past the yellow color.


I already got shipping confirmation, less than 4 hours after I ordered. So much faster than FOS!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

faintlymacabre said:


> Olive Rogue with the Rexy charm strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007202


Twins today! I also added my Rexy metal fob to match the strap.


----------



## zjones

Taking my pink and black clutch out for its first spin.


----------



## ccbaggirl89




----------



## tealocean

ccbaggirl89 said:


> View attachment 4007479


Aw! Love this!


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> Using her for spring break!


I ordered the chalk one using PCE code. I cannot wait for it be delivered. Enjoy!


----------



## Lake Effect

Crazy for Bags said:


> [emoji33] you put it in the washer?  I don’t think I’d ever be brave enough to do that!
> Sure looks like it worked, the bag look fabulous!
> I am definitely not that brave!


I asked for advice on the rehab thread and a few suggested the washer. Put it in a pillowcase, tied off (I used a hair elastic). I  put it in an old school top loader and one poster said use 1/2 tbsp only of baby shampoo. I threw in a large flannel sheet too. They suggested twice through the washer. I think something came up that needed my attention and I only did it once through the washer. I hyperventilated for the first 10 minutes and was then like que será, será. Which is kinda funny cause I have dunked at least a dozen and a half bags, and I can be a bit of a , dunk first and ask later girl!  yeah I hear a few snickers. I did carefully apply Leather CPR to the trim.
But the bag was grimy enough that it just nagged at me, so I would not have used it unwashed anyway. So it became a rehab experiment.


----------



## Lake Effect

pianolize said:


> WHAT a GORGEOUS color!!! What is it called? It's a perfect green!!!
> 
> Aw!!! I broke down n ordered a bunch of birdie fobs in my mailbox right now!!! Will unpack today!
> 
> Gorgeous color and bag!!!
> 
> Cuuute!!! Dying for a primrose 17-


Birdie fobs 
 You gave me an idea to get a wicker hand basket to carry my guy from room to room, mobile play area
 hugs


----------



## Lake Effect

Hobbsy said:


> I love this color!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I have pink, fuschia...not sure the color name. It's a great bag.


Yes, I linked your post from last year here yesterday! I saw yours back then and was wowwed. A month or so later I found mine. How is she doing lol?


----------



## Hobbsy

Lake Effect said:


> Yes, I linked your post from last year here yesterday! I saw yours back then and was wowwed. A month or so later I found mine. How is she doing lol?


She's still so pretty. I don't use her enough, like I should. She was an eBay buy years ago and was in perfect condition. Still is, I'm good to her. [emoji5] you have reminded me I need to take her out and about. I love yours too!


----------



## pianolize

Lake Effect said:


> Birdie fobs
> You gave me an idea to get a wicker hand basket to carry my guy from room to room, mobile play area
> hugs


----------



## pianolize

Lake Effect said:


> I asked for advice on the rehab thread and a few suggested the washer. Put it in a pillowcase, tied off (I used a hair elastic). I  put it in an old school top loader and one poster said use 1/2 tbsp only of baby shampoo. I threw in a large flannel sheet too. They suggested twice through the washer. I think something came up that needed my attention and I only did it once through the washer. I hyperventilated for the first 10 minutes and was then like que será, será. Which is kinda funny cause I have dunked at least a dozen and a half bags, and I can be a bit of a , dunk first and ask later girl!  yeah I hear a few snickers. I did carefully apply Leather CPR to the trim.
> But the bag was grimy enough that it just nagged at me, so I would not have used it unwashed anyway. So it became a rehab experiment.


Sounds like skydiving or something!!! Sounds terrifying, but I've read about it too!!! I'm dying to see what happens about the dishwasher... but haven't read anything about THAT, or if it's even feasible! Wondering whether there's no heat element.


----------



## tlo

Hi TPF. It’s been a while since I’ve posted. I find I am not as tempted to purchase [emoji23][emoji23]

My gorgeous whip stitch Togue is out with me for today. I so live this bag. [emoji177]


----------



## fayden

Using this little cutie today!


----------



## Minerva_Mermaid

Mercer today with HP tagging along


----------



## Kidclarke

whateve said:


> I already got shipping confirmation, less than 4 hours after I ordered. So much faster than FOS!


Yes! Much faster! Lol. Mine wasn't supposed to arrive until Monday and I saw the Macys package on Saturday.


----------



## rockhollow

My sister and I are best friends and do everything together, and now have matching purses. We went to Coach for her to get a new purse and she chose the tan ‘Edie’ with Python accents.
I was moping about, trying not to be jelly, and then she turns around and buys me the chalk Edie. How special did that make me feel! I’ve wanted a chalk coloured purse forever.
Now we’re out and about with matching purses, #lovesisters


----------



## Bagmedic

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 4008020
> 
> My sister and I are best friends and do everything together, and now have matching purses. We went to Coach for her to get a new purse and she chose the tan ‘Edie’ with Python accents.
> I was moping about, trying not to be jelly, and then she turns around and buys me the chalk Edie. How special did that make me feel! I’ve wanted a chalk coloured purse forever.
> Now we’re out and about with matching purses, #lovesisters


How nice!  You are lucky to have each other!


----------



## houseof999

My new marine crossbody clutch. [emoji51]


----------



## jcnc

Minerva_Mermaid said:


> View attachment 4007986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercer today with HP tagging along


The HP tag!!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> My new marine crossbody clutch. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008083


Cute! Do you love the color?


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Hi TPF. It’s been a while since I’ve posted. I find I am not as tempted to purchase [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> My gorgeous whip stitch Togue is out with me for today. I so live this bag. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4007902



Hi tlo.  It has been awhile since you have posted on TPF.  Glad to hear you are not as tempted anymore while still enjoying your beautiful bags such as this one.  Hope you are well T


----------



## Crazy for Bags

faintlymacabre said:


> Olive Rogue with the Rexy charm strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007202



Love that!  The long strap looks perfect!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Lake Effect said:


> I asked for advice on the rehab thread and a few suggested the washer. Put it in a pillowcase, tied off (I used a hair elastic). I  put it in an old school top loader and one poster said use 1/2 tbsp only of baby shampoo. I threw in a large flannel sheet too. They suggested twice through the washer. I think something came up that needed my attention and I only did it once through the washer. I hyperventilated for the first 10 minutes and was then like que será, será. Which is kinda funny cause I have dunked at least a dozen and a half bags, and I can be a bit of a , dunk first and ask later girl!  yeah I hear a few snickers. I did carefully apply Leather CPR to the trim.
> But the bag was grimy enough that it just nagged at me, so I would not have used it unwashed anyway. So it became a rehab experiment.



It turned out awesome!
I have an old school gallery tote in pink suede that is dirty/possible color transfer on the back side and I won’t carry it because of that. Should I try the washer?  Did you protect the leather in any way before washing?  I’ve never tried to rehab, but the bag isn’t being carried so it could be worth it!  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 4008020
> 
> My sister and I are best friends and do everything together, and now have matching purses. We went to Coach for her to get a new purse and she chose the tan ‘Edie’ with Python accents.
> I was moping about, trying not to be jelly, and then she turns around and buys me the chalk Edie. How special did that make me feel! I’ve wanted a chalk coloured purse forever.
> Now we’re out and about with matching purses, #lovesisters



What a nice surprise!!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

houseof999 said:


> My new marine crossbody clutch. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008083



Absolutely love this color!  Congratulations!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Minerva_Mermaid said:


> View attachment 4007986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercer today with HP tagging along



Is this the larger Mercer 30?  How do you like it?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Cute! Do you love the color?


Yes! I think it's a very calm color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> My new marine crossbody clutch. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008083



What a cutie!!


----------



## Minerva_Mermaid

Crazy for Bags said:


> Is this the larger Mercer 30?  How do you like it?



It is the 30. I like it but I haven’t been using the crossbody strap as much as I thought I would. The strap attaches to the handles instead of inside the bag like some of the other Mercer bags. Still I like the shape and the pocket dividers. I also feel it looks like a smart, professional bag.


----------



## tealocean

fayden said:


> View attachment 4007946
> 
> 
> Using this little cutie today!


LOVE!


----------



## tealocean

tlo said:


> Hi TPF. It’s been a while since I’ve posted. I find I am not as tempted to purchase [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> My gorgeous whip stitch Togue is out with me for today. I so live this bag. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4007902


It is beautiful! Do you find yourself content because you love the bags you have? That's a great place to be! I think I am there for the moment!


----------



## tealocean

rockhollow said:


> View attachment 4008020
> 
> My sister and I are best friends and do everything together, and now have matching purses. We went to Coach for her to get a new purse and she chose the tan ‘Edie’ with Python accents.
> I was moping about, trying not to be jelly, and then she turns around and buys me the chalk Edie. How special did that make me feel! I’ve wanted a chalk coloured purse forever.
> Now we’re out and about with matching purses, #lovesisters


Aw! What a sister! I like your chalk bag!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> My new marine crossbody clutch. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008083


Pretty! Have you seen the factory color Blue Green? They look similar in pics, but maybe marine is lighter and bluer.


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> Pretty! Have you seen the factory color Blue Green? They look similar in pics, but maybe marine is lighter and bluer.


Nope. I'm still anti factory mood right now after the lockout. I might go take a look in person at the outlet store but haven't felt motivated enough to go there yet.


----------



## rabiyajamal45

I love this color and design


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Hi tlo.  It has been awhile since you have posted on TPF.  Glad to hear you are not as tempted anymore while still enjoying your beautiful bags such as this one.  Hope you are well T



Hi Iamminda!!!  I must admit I have missed tpf!!!  I have sold a few bags and have really been focusing on enjoying what I have.  I'm trying to do the "one in one out" rule  LOL  So good to hear from you!  I'm doing well  Hope you are


----------



## tlo

tealocean said:


> It is beautiful! Do you find yourself content because you love the bags you have? That's a great place to be! I think I am there for the moment!



Thank you teal ocean.  I do find myself to be content.  But I know something new could come out any time and I'll be drooling again  LOL


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Nope. I'm still anti factory mood right now after the lockout. I might go take a look in person at the outlet store but haven't felt motivated enough to go there yet.


All your new bags are so lovely! I don't blame you.


----------



## tlo

tealocean said:


> All your new bags are so lovely! I don't blame you.


Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## holiday123

1941 duffle and clutch this week.


----------



## faintlymacabre

holiday123 said:


> 1941 duffle and clutch this week.



Such a sharp combo!  I'm dying waiting for this exact duffle to show up at my door after snagging one from FOS!


----------



## Lake Effect

I am not carrying anybag today as NJ has decided to start spring with 6 to 12 inches of snow and I am not going anywhere! So I thought I would share some vintage British Tan love. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Made in NYC City bag and Shoulder sac, and


Oliver bag , Classic compartment tote and Bancroft brief.
Wishing my fellow mid Atlantic dwellers warmth and safety and a great day to the rest !
Edited to add, how did I not see the scratch on the City? Off to condition my baby!!


----------



## whateve

It's raining, which is quite an occasion in our drought afflicted part of the country. I'm carrying patent leather Audrey.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> 1941 duffle and clutch this week.


Love this bag. This is a great color. I missed out on this one, but looking on resale market.



Lake Effect said:


> I am not carrying anybag today as NJ has decided to start spring with 6 to 12 inches of snow and I am not going anywhere! So I thought I would share some vintage British Tan love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009234
> 
> Made in NYC City bag and Shoulder sac, and
> View attachment 4009238
> 
> Oliver bag , Classic compartment tote and Bancroft brief.
> Wishing my fellow mid Atlantic dwellers warmth and safety and a great day to the rest !
> Edited to add, how did I not see the scratch on the City? Off to condition my baby!!



Love your vintage BT Coach collection. The color is so rich.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Nope. I'm still anti factory mood right now after the lockout. I might go take a look in person at the outlet store but haven't felt motivated enough to go there yet.


You got locked out of buying situation??


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag. This is a great color. I missed out on this one, but looking on resale market.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your vintage BT Coach collection. The color is so rich.


Thank you. I do love them! The Bancroft and Oliver were purchased in VG to Amazing condition, the others responded nicely to deep conditioning. City had many strains, scratches and general wear, but has a likable distressed patina. I also have a BT Sling with some stains on the bottom. Still love it. Great misc tote bag. This is why other than a Pony Express (here Pony, Pony) or Shoulder Purse in BT I am really trying to pump the breaks on any more BT.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Thank you. I do love them! The Bancroft and Oliver were purchased in VG to Amazing condition, the others responded nicely to deep conditioning. City had many strains, scratches and general wear, but has a likable distressed patina. I also have a BT Sling with some stains on the bottom. Still love it. Great misc tote bag. This is why other than a Pony Express (here Pony, Pony) or Shoulder Purse in BT I am really trying to pump the breaks on any more BT.


You'll have to climb over my dead body to get to that pony express! That is, if it is a good deal!


----------



## tealocean

tlo said:


> Thank you teal ocean.  I do find myself to be content.  But I know something new could come out any time and I'll be drooling again  LOL


I


holiday123 said:


> 1941 duffle and clutch this week.


Love the reds!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> You'll have to climb over my dead body to get to that pony express! That is, if it is a good deal!


Well here's for hoping that there are still two of them left in the wild and we will find them on our respective geographic sides! But the reality is that @houseof999 will find one of them on Mercari the other will be at the GW @Belicious goes to. I have made my peace with that. Lol
 I will be going to FL in a few weeks!!! Maybe my Pony is waiting there for me!
Seriously, I thought maybe you had one already.


----------



## carterazo

Didn't go anywhere today, but yesterday I carried my small turnlock Borough. [emoji7]


----------



## branbran1984

Now that’s it’s officially spring!


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag. This is a great color. I missed out on this one, but looking on resale market.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your vintage BT Coach collection. The color is so rich.


Thank you, I really like these duffles. I actually scored this a couple months ago on eBay for around $76!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Thank you, I really like these duffles. I actually scored this a couple months ago on eBay for around $76!


Wow! That is a deal. Hoping I can find something like that.


----------



## houseof999

Fancy this morning. Lol.


----------



## musiclover

Lake Effect said:


> I am not carrying anybag today as NJ has decided to start spring with 6 to 12 inches of snow and I am not going anywhere! So I thought I would share some vintage British Tan love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009234
> 
> Made in NYC City bag and Shoulder sac, and
> View attachment 4009238
> 
> Oliver bag , Classic compartment tote and Bancroft brief.
> Wishing my fellow mid Atlantic dwellers warmth and safety and a great day to the rest !
> Edited to add, how did I not see the scratch on the City? Off to condition my baby!!


I love these bags!  I'm rehabbing my navy Court bag today.  I've bought a bottle of Leather CPR...now to look for a sponge to apply.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> It's raining, which is quite an occasion in our drought afflicted part of the country. I'm carrying patent leather Audrey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009261


I've always admired this bag.  I knew I should have bought it in navy when it originally came out.

We're twins on the gorgeous Op Art pave purchase charm.


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Fancy this morning. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010286


So pretty...cousins as I have my blue metallic star and rivets pouch!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Didn't go anywhere today, but yesterday I carried my small turnlock Borough. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010004


A gorgeous bag, C!  I took out my black Borough cousin to yours and am still enamoured of the leather.

Is this your last week of school before Spring Break?


----------



## musiclover

branbran1984 said:


> Now that’s it’s officially spring!


So gorgeous...I think is is my favourite colour scheme for the tearoses.  Hope you're having a sunny spring day!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> A gorgeous bag, C!  I took out my black Borough cousin to yours and am still enamoured of the leather.
> 
> Is this your last week of school before Spring Break?


Thanks! The black Borough is so gorgeous! 
I still have another week to go before Spring break. Almost there! Enjoy yours!


----------



## Ann Askey

Tory Burch for me [emoji41]


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Thanks! The black Borough is so gorgeous!
> I still have another week to go before Spring break. Almost there! Enjoy yours!


Thank you!  I’ll be so pleased to hear when you can be off on holiday for a good rest and change of routine.


----------



## Laurie Lou

This guy today


----------



## louisprada25

First time out!


----------



## Bagmedic

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4010779
> 
> 
> 
> This guy today


Nice staging!  I have this bag but have yet to carry.  Which strap is this you are using?


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Fancy this morning. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010286



Love this bag, twin!!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Laurie Lou

Bagmedic said:


> Nice staging!  I have this bag but have yet to carry.  Which strap is this you are using?



Haha thanks....that picture has been in front of my fireplace for a couple weeks now, I still need to hang it! The straps are from my Patchwork Rogue.


----------



## Lake Effect

musiclover said:


> I love these bags!  I'm rehabbing my navy Court bag today.  I've bought a bottle of Leather CPR...now to look for a sponge to apply.


I could get out of hand with BT. So many decent bags out there. It seems like Coach offered all their classic vintage styles in BT.
Excellent on yout rehab! I love navy. And btw, I just use a hand towle to apply CPR and  LT.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

musiclover said:


> I've always admired this bag.  I knew I should have bought it in navy when it originally came out.
> 
> We're twins on the gorgeous Op Art pave purchase charm.



Such a great bag. I have it in the Navy. Only blue bag I’ve ever had and still love it!

Triplets on the charm too!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> I've always admired this bag.  I knew I should have bought it in navy when it originally came out.
> 
> We're twins on the gorgeous Op Art pave purchase charm.


My daughter and I both fell in love with it in the store, but we couldn't decide which size to get. I was going to get it for her for school.  Later, I found this one on ebay.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my small Christie carryall in glitter crossgrain in lilac for tomorrow [emoji4]


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Snakeskin turnlock Edie today!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Yay! Small C's!
Biding my time until I can find a soft leather Coach Mini Skinny.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> My daughter and I both fell in love with it in the store, but we couldn't decide which size to get. I was going to get it for her for school.  Later, I found this one on ebay.


It's really beautiful and I love the patent leather.


----------



## musiclover

louisprada25 said:


> First time out!


Just got mine as well this PCE!  We picked a beauty, that's for sure!


----------



## musiclover

Lake Effect said:


> I could get out of hand with BT. So many decent bags out there. It seems like Coach offered all their classic vintage styles in BT.
> Excellent on yout rehab! I love navy. And btw, I just use a hand towle to apply CPR and  LT.


Oh thank you, LE!   I found a sponge and applied the first coat.  I'm going to do a second one tomorrow.  I used a towel to remove the excess and gave it good rub and it looks pretty awesome.  It feels so smooth!  I'll report back when I'm done in the rehab thread.


----------



## musiclover

Tonight we saw a friend perform in "The Music Man" and it was fabulous!  I just love those songs.  Here's my Crosstown Crossbody which I carry as a clutch and my Selena tearose ring.  My clutch was a very lucky find at the outlets last year and it even had the dust bag neatly folded and tucked inside. It's a simple bag, but very elegant and I appreciate the smooth, rich leather and big shiny turn lock so much.  Sorry the overhead lighting is off...we just got home.


----------



## louisprada25

musiclover said:


> Just got mine as well this PCE!  We picked a beauty, that's for sure!



Congrats! We sure did and it's amazing how much this little guy holds! Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## holiday123

Speed dating acid green minetta today


----------



## musiclover

louisprada25 said:


> Congrats! We sure did and it's amazing how much this little guy holds! Enjoy your beautiful bag!


Thank you, louisprada25!  You enjoy your gorgeous bag as well!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Tonight we saw a friend perform in "The Music Man" and it was fabulous!  I just love those songs.  Here's my Crosstown Crossbody which I carry as a clutch and my Selena tearose ring.  My clutch was a very lucky find at the outlets last year and it even had the dust bag neatly folded and tucked inside. It's a simple bag, but very elegant and I appreciate the smooth, rich leather and big shiny turn lock so much.  Sorry the overhead lighting is off...we just got home.
> View attachment 4011292



Very nice combo! I’ve always loved that ring.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Speed dating acid green minetta today



What a fun, bright color! [emoji169]


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> Speed dating acid green minetta today


I used to own this bag! I loved it, just didn't use it as much as I wanted and sold it to a friend. It's so pretty.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice combo! I’ve always loved that ring.


Thanks, BBG!  It’s fun. I call it my cocktail ring.  The tearose motif is so pretty.


----------



## branbran1984

Using the 36 for classes!


----------



## carterazo

Dufflette in marine


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Dufflette in marine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012292


I did not see this!  Thank goodness these aren't made anymore. Gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> I did not see this!  Thank goodness these aren't made anymore. Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## holiday123

CoachMaven said:


> I used to own this bag! I loved it, just didn't use it as much as I wanted and sold it to a friend. It's so pretty.


I haven't used it in almost 2 years.  I always loved the color so I took it out today to see if it was "love it or list it."  Still undecided lol.


----------



## meepabeep

Vintage (almost) Audrey. My new "everyday" bag.


----------



## Pagan

Moved into my Ace Satchel last night for the first time isince last spring. I wore it for 2-3 months straight when I got it in 2016 so it’s soft and smooshy.


----------



## holiday123

Turnlock Dylan today with multi link strap. I removed the front link accent piece and added a dog leash clip to the other side so I can add back when I use the matching strap.


----------



## dgphoto

Out with me today


----------



## couchette

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 4012593
> 
> Out with me today


I LOVE your bag, is it Harley?


----------



## couchette

Pagan said:


> View attachment 4012559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved into my Ace Satchel last night for the first time isince last spring. I wore it for 2-3 months straight when I got it in 2016 so it’s soft and smooshy.


beautiful and love all your charms!


----------



## Pagan

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice combo! I’ve always loved that ring.





couchette said:


> beautiful and love all your charms!


Thanks. It’s the Mixed Icons bag charm. It actually had a silver lock and a rose too, but it weighed a ton. I have the lock on another bag; I haven't found the right bag to put the rose on yet.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Yay love the signature and khaki combination.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Kisslock kinda day! I love this so much. I wish I'd picked up more when I had the chance.


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> Kisslock kinda day! I love this so much. I wish I'd picked up more when I had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012770


Is this the larger size? I wish I had purchased at least one bigger one.


----------



## faintlymacabre

SEWDimples said:


> Is this the larger size? I wish I had purchased at least one bigger one.


No, this is the small one. I kind of want a larger one too, so that I could use it for work!


----------



## houseof999

I'm the only glowing sign of Spring today. [emoji23] Moved into my new to me Bleecker mini Preston!


----------



## couchette

houseof999 said:


> I'm the only glowing sign of Spring today. [emoji23] Moved into my new to me Bleecker mini Preston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012841


Super cute on you ,nice pop of color


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> I'm the only glowing sign of Spring today. [emoji23] Moved into my new to me Bleecker mini Preston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012841



This pink ruby Preston looks so pretty on you — you are in such great shape (can we trade body?  Lol)


----------



## houseof999

Thanks @Iamminda! I downloaded a new fitness app and finished a whole month without quitting! I think the results are starting to show! I'm able to get in my jeans again! I still have some muffin top though but I'm sure if I don't quit I can get that pooch a little smaller!


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> No, this is the small one. I kind of want a larger one too, so that I could use it for work!


That is what I was thinking. I'll stalk the resell market.


----------



## houseof999

couchette said:


> Super cute on you ,nice pop of color


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> I'm the only glowing sign of Spring today. [emoji23] Moved into my new to me Bleecker mini Preston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012841



Oh my gosh I love all the color!!! Cute!! What color is your bag?


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh my gosh I love all the color!!! Cute!! What color is your bag?


It's hot fuschia pink. I don't know the official Coach name, sorry. Maybe it's pink Ruby as iamminda called it above.


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> It's hot fuschia pink. I don't know the official Coach name, sorry. Maybe it's pink Ruby as iamminda called it above.


It is Ruby pink, I know this because I literally just purchased something from that same season in that color. It's a beautiful pink in person!


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> It is Ruby pink, I know this because I literally just purchased something from that same season in that color. It's a beautiful pink in person!


I just saw your post and the color and I was going to ask if it's the same one! Thank you for confirming!


----------



## Pagan

faintlymacabre said:


> Kisslock kinda day! I love this so much. I wish I'd picked up more when I had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012770


I have to fight those tendencies myself. There will be something else you love just as much soon enough, and then you may be ok with just having one.


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> I just saw your post and the color and I was going to ask if it's the same one! Thank you for confirming!


I went back to the old Daily Bag Clubhouse thread, and it's 'official' name is Pink Ruby, but still a ruby!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Studded Preston Satchel last night for a girls night out. Haven’t carried this one I forever!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Grommet Soft Burrough today running errands. She’s another one I haven’t carried in a while.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I'm the only glowing sign of Spring today. [emoji23] Moved into my new to me Bleecker mini Preston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012841


You look adorable! I love this combination of colors!


----------



## whateve

Crazy for Bags said:


> View attachment 4013193
> 
> Studded Preston Satchel last night for a girls night out. Haven’t carried this one I forever!


I'm carrying her little sister!


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 4012593
> 
> Out with me today


That is extra pretty with the sweet flowers! I have a leather flower charm all in one color. Yours is so pretty!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> I'm the only glowing sign of Spring today. [emoji23] Moved into my new to me Bleecker mini Preston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012841


Beautiful! I love that color!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> You look adorable! I love this combination of colors!


Thank you! We went to the mall today to pick up my camera bag and I definitely stood out in the sea of black coats everyone was wearing. Caught a few stares too. Lol.


----------



## LOVEsersen

have a new tumbler just match with my kisslock   coffee time


----------



## SEWDimples

LOVEsersen said:


> View attachment 4013243
> 
> have a new tumbler just match with my kisslock   coffee time
> View attachment 4013244



I really love the rich color of this bag.


----------



## Bagmedic

LOVEsersen said:


> View attachment 4013243
> 
> have a new tumbler just match with my kisslock   coffee time
> View attachment 4013244


I'm still hoping my order is filled for this bag!  Love it!


----------



## tealocean

LOVEsersen said:


> View attachment 4013243
> 
> have a new tumbler just match with my kisslock   coffee time
> View attachment 4013244


This is so beautiful! What is the name of the color? I don't prefer brown but love this rich color on this bag.


----------



## LOVEsersen

tealocean said:


> This is so beautiful! What is the name of the color? I don't prefer brown but love this rich color on this bag.



It’s saddle. Just looks darker because of the yellow light in Starbucks.


----------



## BeachBagGal

LOVEsersen said:


> View attachment 4013243
> 
> have a new tumbler just match with my kisslock   coffee time
> View attachment 4013244



LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## dgphoto

Today’s tiny sidekick:


It came without a strap so I ordered a generic chain one from eBay and made it my own with the leather strips. Works for me... [emoji39]


----------



## Suzanne B.

dgphoto said:


> Today’s tiny sidekick:
> View attachment 4013622
> 
> It came without a strap so I ordered a generic chain one from eBay and made it my own with the leather strips. Works for me... [emoji39]


Wow! Great job on the strap!


----------



## Lake Effect

Finally switched
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 out of my suede haversack. Haven't had this out in a while, mahogany chocolate brown Ranch bag, 1990ish. Last night the catalog page was posted. Nice n roomy, along the lines of a Stewardess. The leather on this bag is a-may-zingly soft.


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> Today’s tiny sidekick:
> View attachment 4013622
> 
> It came without a strap so I ordered a generic chain one from eBay and made it my own with the leather strips. Works for me... [emoji39]


Great idea!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Finally switched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out of my suede haversack. Haven't had this out in a while, mahogany chocolate brown Ranch bag, 1990ish. Last night the catalog page was posted. Nice n roomy, along the lines of a Stewardess. The leather on this bag is a-may-zingly soft.


I've always wanted one of these. I would love to find one in red but I don't think they made it.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I've always wanted one of these. I would love to find one in red but I don't think they made it.


Over the last year I have seen them in many colors, but not red : (


----------



## couchette

whateve said:


> I'm carrying her little sister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013204


Love, love this bag just beautiful!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Newpurselove said:


> Debut of this little beauty for a concert tonight. I bought this blush boyfriend blazer specifically to wear with it. Loving the gunmetal chain.



I love this!  But I don’t see it on the website?


----------



## BeachBagGal

dgphoto said:


> Today’s tiny sidekick:
> View attachment 4013622
> 
> It came without a strap so I ordered a generic chain one from eBay and made it my own with the leather strips. Works for me... [emoji39]



Strap looks like it’s made for your bag. Looks great!


----------



## dgphoto

Suzanne B. said:


> Wow! Great job on the strap!





Bagmedic said:


> Great idea!





BeachBagGal said:


> Strap looks like it’s made for your bag. Looks great!



Thanks, everyone! Here are some closeup photos:




I chose to use two different colors of leather strips to tie the colors of the leather and stitching together.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

whateve said:


> I'm carrying her little sister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013204



Love it!  The mini Preston holds so much too!


----------



## Newpurselove

leopardgirl0123 said:


> I love this!  But I don’t see it on the website?



From last year I believe- it went to outlet already.


----------



## GingerSnap527

It’s been a while since I posted, but I’ve pulled out some oldies but goodies. 

Madison Carryall with Spring Multi-fob and Initial Keyfob

I can’t remember at all what the other two pieces are called! [emoji28]


----------



## Sarah03

GingerSnap527 said:


> View attachment 4014102
> 
> 
> It’s been a while since I posted, but I’ve pulled out some oldies but goodies.
> 
> Madison Carryall with Spring Multi-fob and Initial Keyfob
> 
> I can’t remember at all what the other two pieces are called! [emoji28]



Ohhh I love this bag!!! What a beauty.


----------



## AubergineSally

dgphoto, love the strap! You’ve inspired me to make one with a Gunmetal chain and  black leather.


----------



## tealocean

LOVEsersen said:


> It’s saddle. Just looks darker because of the yellow light in Starbucks.
> 
> View attachment 4013370
> View attachment 4013369


Thank you! Very lovely bag!


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Today’s tiny sidekick:
> View attachment 4013622
> 
> It came without a strap so I ordered a generic chain one from eBay and made it my own with the leather strips. Works for me... [emoji39]


Beautiful! You got a chain and threaded leather through it? Where did you get the leather strip? Is it the usual crafting size? I want to do this!


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Thanks, everyone! Here are some closeup photos:
> View attachment 4013929
> 
> View attachment 4013931
> 
> I chose to use two different colors of leather strips to tie the colors of the leather and stitching together.


You made it beautiful!


----------



## dgphoto

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! You got a chain and threaded leather through it? Where did you get the leather strip? Is it the usual crafting size? I want to do this!



I did, it took a while but it was easy to do. I bought a giant pack of multi-colored leather strips from Michael’s to make necklaces for some pendants I had and had a bunch of leftovers. I’m always doing some project so I have a stash of random stuff, lol!


----------



## dgphoto

Shotgun today:


I’m trying to convince myself it’s spring!


----------



## BeachBagGal

dgphoto said:


> Shotgun today:
> View attachment 4014416
> 
> I’m trying to convince myself it’s spring!



This color and bag is SO cute!!!

Is this a Poppy satchel?


----------



## dgphoto

BeachBagGal said:


> This color and bag is SO cute!!!
> 
> Is this a Poppy satchel?



Yep!


----------



## Teagaggle

Customized Ivy Parker today...


----------



## kdayle76

Newpurselove said:


> From last year I believe- it went to outlet already.


I love the solid leather styles!


----------



## Iamminda

dgphoto said:


> Shotgun today:
> View attachment 4014416
> 
> I’m trying to convince myself it’s spring!


What a pretty color — and that scarf/bandeau looks great on it,


----------



## houseof999

Yesterday: out with my kids at a lacrosse game with my vintage Coach Sonoma backpack.


----------



## arfmsu

Although it took me nearly eight years to track her down; today I am FINALLY carrying my ultimate HG bag - Fashion Patent (AKA “oil slick”) Sabrina, style number 13233. [emoji7]


----------



## houseof999

arfmsu said:


> Although it took me nearly eight years to track her down; today I am FINALLY carrying my ultimate HG bag - Fashion Patent (AKA “oil slick”) Sabrina, style number 13233. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014659


Omg [emoji7]! I didn't know this existed! Where did you find it in the end?


----------



## whateve

arfmsu said:


> Although it took me nearly eight years to track her down; today I am FINALLY carrying my ultimate HG bag - Fashion Patent (AKA “oil slick”) Sabrina, style number 13233. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014659


Congratulations! I was thinking about this bag the other day. I'm glad you were able to find one.


----------



## arfmsu

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I was thinking about this bag the other day. I'm glad you were able to find one.



Thanks, whateve. [emoji5] Believe me when I say that I was thrilled to find it as well! [emoji38]


----------



## arfmsu

houseof999 said:


> Omg [emoji7]! I didn't know this existed! Where did you find it in the end?



My foray into Coach began with a drilldown pic of this bag that came up on a random Pinterest search. As to how I finally found her; a long-unused eBay alert, believe it or not. [emoji5]


----------



## Bagmedic

arfmsu said:


> Although it took me nearly eight years to track her down; today I am FINALLY carrying my ultimate HG bag - Fashion Patent (AKA “oil slick”) Sabrina, style number 13233. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014659


Wow!  Never saw this bag before!  Awesome!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

arfmsu said:


> Although it took me nearly eight years to track her down; today I am FINALLY carrying my ultimate HG bag - Fashion Patent (AKA “oil slick”) Sabrina, style number 13233. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014659


OMG!!!! Gorgeous! Never knew this existed! I wish I could find one!


----------



## CoachMaven

My quilted 1941 Dinky


----------



## carterazo

arfmsu said:


> Although it took me nearly eight years to track her down; today I am FINALLY carrying my ultimate HG bag - Fashion Patent (AKA “oil slick”) Sabrina, style number 13233. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014659


Wow! [emoji41] 
That's like finding a unicorn. Congrats!  [emoji312]


----------



## Teagaggle

arfmsu said:


> Although it took me nearly eight years to track her down; today I am FINALLY carrying my ultimate HG bag - Fashion Patent (AKA “oil slick”) Sabrina, style number 13233. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014659


This bag gives me the feels! LOVE!


----------



## arfmsu

Bagmedic said:


> Wow!  Never saw this bag before!  Awesome!



Thanks!! [emoji4]



Harley77 said:


> OMG!!!! Gorgeous! Never knew this existed! I wish I could find one!



Thanks so much! I hope you do find one one day. [emoji4][emoji175]



carterazo said:


> Wow! [emoji41]
> That's like finding a unicorn. Congrats!  [emoji312]



Too true, carterazo. It was a long search, but definitely well-worth the hunt. [emoji5] Thank you!!


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> I did, it took a while but it was easy to do. I bought a giant pack of multi-colored leather strips from Michael’s to make necklaces for some pendants I had and had a bunch of leftovers. I’m always doing some project so I have a stash of random stuff, lol!


This is brilliant! I am obsessed with wanting a chain/leather strap. I have to try this! Thank you so much! I saw your close up pics, and it looks great!


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Shotgun today:
> View attachment 4014416
> 
> I’m trying to convince myself it’s spring!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> Customized Ivy Parker today...
> View attachment 4014622


Wow that is so pretty!!!  Love it


----------



## Syren

arfmsu said:


> Although it took me nearly eight years to track her down; today I am FINALLY carrying my ultimate HG bag - Fashion Patent (AKA “oil slick”) Sabrina, style number 13233. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014659


I haven’t seen this bag in forever!  I forgot how cool it is. Congrats!


----------



## Syren

My first Rogue on her first day of school, they grow up so fast!  It was actually just work haha I love this bag so much, I can’t believe how perfectly functional it is for me. The hype is real for the Rogue people.


----------



## Pagan

CoachMaven said:


> My quilted 1941 Dinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014755


I LOVE this bag. I almost wish I'd pulled the trigger on it as an evening bag.


----------



## dgphoto

In case anyone was curious, I used this seller on eBay for the chain strap: chinatownno1. I ordered other ones from other vendors but the chains from this seller were better quality, FWIW.


----------



## CoachMaven

Pagan said:


> I LOVE this bag. I almost wish I'd pulled the trigger on it as an evening bag.


I'm using it as my regular bag for today thru Wednesday while I'm on a business trip. I also brought my Cole Haan tote for the big stuff. I really like this bag a lot, it's pretty versatile for businesses to night time.


----------



## Wendyann7

LOVEsersen said:


> View attachment 4013243
> 
> have a new tumbler just match with my kisslock   coffee time
> View attachment 4013244



Great match!  [emoji173]️ I ordered this bag from Saks on Saturday!  Can’t wait to get it!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pulled out my Rogue Satchel today. I had forgotten how much I adore this bag!!! It's the variant that is entirely lined in suede.


----------



## Newpurselove

faintlymacabre said:


> Pulled out my Rogue Satchel today. I had forgotten how much I adore this bag!!! It's the variant that is entirely lined in suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015238



I love this bag . That leather and suede. SO GOOD in looks, texture and smell!


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> In case anyone was curious, I used this seller on eBay for the chain strap: chinatownno1. I ordered other ones from other vendors but the chains from this seller were better quality, FWIW.


Thank you! I looked at chains on amazon but the reviews are awful. I am going to see if I can fit leather in my Chain Crossbody. I might need a thicker chain. I'll check out the crafts stores too. Thank you so much for this great idea!


----------



## popartist

Teagaggle said:


> Customized Ivy Parker today...
> View attachment 4014622


I really like this customization!  I have a black one on the way and am debating whether to do this, not sure the studs come in brass though and not sure these would look as nice on the black.  Also saw a very lovely tea rose customization in-store that I am thinking about too.


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> Pulled out my Rogue Satchel today. I had forgotten how much I adore this bag!!! It's the variant that is entirely lined in suede.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015238


I just ordered this from FOS. Curious if it will be a suede lined one or not.


----------



## Teagaggle

popartist said:


> I really like this customization!  I have a black one on the way and am debating whether to do this, not sure the studs come in brass though and not sure these would look as nice on the black.  Also saw a very lovely tea rose customization in-store that I am thinking about too.


Thank you! The rivets come in small pre-packed pouches (think those vitamin packs)...there are some in there that are brass but none of the bigger stars, etc. Most are the nickel color. I'm fortunate to have a store with the customization bar so I can sit & play with different designs. Depending on what you choose with this type of customization,  you may need to purchase multiple sets of rivets to get enough of the ones you want. Hope that makes sense. Good luck on whatever you decide!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> I just ordered this from FOS. Curious if it will be a suede lined one or not.


I hope you have better luck with the FOS than I had!


----------



## dgphoto

Basic tote today. The weather is yucky so no fun bags today...


----------



## faintlymacabre

The Satchel returns, because I received my linked strap last night!!! I love it so much! Please excuse the crappy office lighting.


----------



## MKB0925

faintlymacabre said:


> The Satchel returns, because I received my linked strap last night!!! I love it so much! Please excuse the crappy office lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015603


Love that strap!!


----------



## musiclover

GingerSnap527 said:


> View attachment 4014102
> 
> 
> It’s been a while since I posted, but I’ve pulled out some oldies but goodies.
> 
> Madison Carryall with Spring Multi-fob and Initial Keyfob
> 
> I can’t remember at all what the other two pieces are called! [emoji28]


I love a beautiful Madison bag! This is a great one!


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> Shotgun today:
> View attachment 4014416
> 
> I’m trying to convince myself it’s spring!


This is so beautiful! Was it from the Poppy line? 

Edited: whoops, I hadn't read the whole thread.  I saw your response to Sarah!


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> The Satchel returns, because I received my linked strap last night!!! I love it so much! Please excuse the crappy office lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015603


Where did you order the link strap?


----------



## musiclover

arfmsu said:


> Although it took me nearly eight years to track her down; today I am FINALLY carrying my ultimate HG bag - Fashion Patent (AKA “oil slick”) Sabrina, style number 13233. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014659


I remember this beauty--she is amazing!  Madison is still my favourite line from Coach.


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 4015531
> 
> Basic tote today. The weather is yucky so no fun bags today...


Good to have beautiful workhorse totes.  We all know we need them.


----------



## musiclover

faintlymacabre said:


> The Satchel returns, because I received my linked strap last night!!! I love it so much! Please excuse the crappy office lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015603


OH this is so beautiful!  Just look at the leather!  It's a lovely combination, bag and strap.  You must feel so good carrying this beauty.


----------



## obscurity7

Two of us carrying the same exact Rogue Satchel today with brand new straps!


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> The Satchel returns, because I received my linked strap last night!!! I love it so much! Please excuse the crappy office lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015603


What is the style # for this bag?


----------



## Laurie Lou

faintlymacabre said:


> Kisslock kinda day! I love this so much. I wish I'd picked up more when I had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012770



LOVE that one!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Greasy bag food run with Felix earlier today


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Fun with Rexy and red today


----------



## Bagmedic

obscurity7 said:


> Two of us carrying the same exact Rogue Satchel today with brand new straps!
> 
> View attachment 4015999


This style has turned out to be one of my favorites....and probably why I love the Ace so much, too!  I have used the grey tea rose strap with my grey rogue satchel w/ snake handles.  I need to add a few more straps to my collection to mix and match.  Makes it fun!  Is there oxblood in the strap?  I can't remember off hand but it definitely complements the bag well!


----------



## faintlymacabre

SEWDimples said:


> What is the style # for this bag?


I believe 58023 is for the fully suede lined one. 86857 for the one with the canvas lining in the main compartment.


----------



## obscurity7

Bagmedic said:


> This style has turned out to be one of my favorites....and probably why I love the Ace so much, too!  I have used the grey tea rose strap with my grey rogue satchel w/ snake handles.  I need to add a few more straps to my collection to mix and match.  Makes it fun!  Is there oxblood in the strap?  I can't remember off hand but it definitely complements the bag well!


There is oxblood in the strap, which is why I was drawn to it.  It goes without being overly matchy.  I like the way the tea rose makes the satchels (ace and rogue) slightly softer, since they both read as a bit harder and edgier on their own.  (my impression, other experiences may differ)


----------



## Syren

Galaxygrrl said:


> View attachment 4016038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun with Rexy and red today


This red is just so eye catching!  Beautiful.


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> I believe 58023 is for the fully suede lined one. 86857 for the one with the canvas lining in the main compartment.


I did not know they made some of these with suede lining.  Now I have to go check mine but I'm pretty sure mine is canvas.  Wonder what the difference was?   Seems like it would be much more expensive with the suede lining and not sure how practical but it is gorgeous!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bagmedic said:


> I did not know they made some of these with suede lining.  Now I have to go check mine but I'm pretty sure mine is canvas.  Wonder what the difference was?   Seems like it would be much more expensive with the suede lining and not sure how practical but it is gorgeous!


I have no idea why they did it, but I am enjoying it! Yes, it will be more prone to wear, but I love that the bag has pops of colour in every possible place, and it just feels so luxe!


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> I have no idea why they did it, but I am enjoying it! Yes, it will be more prone to wear, but I love that the bag has pops of colour in every possible place, and it just feels so luxe!


i bet!  I'm envious!  I'm pretty sure mine is the canvas.  Enjoy!


----------



## emilybug

SEWDimples said:


> Butterscotch Rogue satchel
> 
> View attachment 3942825



This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## emilybug

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3933318
> 
> Racing Green Ace with a pretty strap!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
So pretty!


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> I believe 58023 is for the fully suede lined one. 86857 for the one with the canvas lining in the main compartment.



Thank you.


----------



## LOVEsersen

My ACE is out with me today.


(The strap is from MK.)


----------



## faintlymacabre

SEWDimples said:


> Where did you order the link strap?


Sorry, just noticed I missed this comment! I ordered it from JAX during the PCE. The code is 24112, colour code BP/HGR. I hope you can get one too!


----------



## obscurity7

LOVEsersen said:


> My ACE is out with me today.
> View attachment 4016298
> 
> (The strap is from MK.)


LOVE that color!!  I also love that all the satchels are coming out to play now.


----------



## meepabeep

NYC Dinky...


----------



## Doggie Bag

vivianyan said:


> my first rehabbed vintage bag. Coach court bag. I changed the leather strap to the chain strap from my dinky for accent.
> View attachment 3996773


Beautiful and that charm is perfect for her


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Racing Green chain swagger.


----------



## CoachMaven

Coach 1941 Rogue satchel in Chalk


----------



## obscurity7

CoachMaven said:


> Coach 1941 Rogue satchel in Chalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017553


YES, all the satchels!  Love this!


----------



## Laurie Lou

I’m still carrying my Felix Dinky 32 but I’m adding these guys into the mix as my wallet and coin purse.


----------



## jomjun

Doggie Bag said:


> Beauty! Which Mercer is she?



Sorry I missed your post! She's the 30


----------



## CoachMaven

I received my new to me Bleecker Daily bag yesterday in Pink Ruby. She looks to have never been worn, I love it!


----------



## Wendyann7

Added my kisslock signature strap to this bag for the day


----------



## obscurity7

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4019088
> 
> 
> Added my kisslock signature strap to this bag for the day



I love how bright and happy those colors are!


----------



## pianolize

Been carrying this Faye crossbody these past cpl days!




Bagmedic said:


> How nice!  You are lucky to have each other!


That is SO sweet!!! I love the chalk by a landslide 



musiclover said:


> So gorgeous...I think is is my favourite colour scheme for the tearoses.  Hope you're having a sunny spring day!


Me too- I've had my eye on it since it first came out!!! Luckily I feel sated since I ended up with a TR Dinkier and tooled TR crossbody.  (Not that I wouldn't jump on it if it happened to reduce for any reason...)


----------



## dgphoto

Oldie but goodie for this craptastic weather day today. [emoji23]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Carrying this little old lady today! She could use some serious cleaning!


----------



## Molly0

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 4019231
> 
> Oldie but goodie for this craptastic weather day today. [emoji23]


I just love those large C’s!  I missed them the first time around but i’m gonna get something in this !


----------



## CoachMaven

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Carrying this little old lady today! She could use some serious cleaning!


I had a bag from this collection, that's a Hamptons crossbody isn't it? I had the hobo, I recognize the buckle.


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> I received my new to me Bleecker Daily bag yesterday in Pink Ruby. She looks to have never been worn, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018792


So beautiful!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

CoachMaven said:


> I had a bag from this collection, that's a Hamptons crossbody isn't it? I had the hobo, I recognize the buckle.


I wish I knew! This bag has to be at least 10 years old and I was not as interested in purses back then :/


----------



## popartist

Taking my new Parker out for breakfast in Manhattan before a long debut day out and about!


----------



## anabg

My legacy mini tanner in deep port


----------



## Bales25

Just received this yesterday and the leather was so soft, i fell in love and had to start carrying it immediately!


----------



## Doggie Bag

My new Edie 31 in black and I going to the Coach store for some eye candy.


----------



## Molly0

I’m carrying an 18 year old today. 
(trying to “spring it up” a little by tying on a scarf)


----------



## meepabeep

New to me optic Chelsea, because I like the way it looks with my grey & black leopard coat.


----------



## CoachMaven

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I wish I knew! This bag has to be at least 10 years old and I was not as interested in purses back then :/


Oh yes, it is probably from 2004 or so, give or take. The hobo I had was pre-child, so before 2006


----------



## Pagan

Dinky 24 in Butterscotch with Sharky keepng me company.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pagan said:


> View attachment 4020331
> 
> Dinky 24 in Butterscotch with Sharky keepng me company.


This is a stunner!


----------



## holiday123

Pagan said:


> View attachment 4020331
> 
> Dinky 24 in Butterscotch with Sharky keepng me company.


was just getting mine out for vacation!  color seems to match a lot and I love the larger size!


----------



## Wendyann7

Pagan said:


> View attachment 4020331
> 
> Dinky 24 in Butterscotch with Sharky keepng me company.



love and have the same bag!


----------



## Catbird9

Going retro with my British Tan Prairie Bag from 1995:


----------



## Lake Effect

popartist said:


> Taking my new Parker out for breakfast in Manhattan before a long debut day out and about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4019790


I popped in small  retail store yesterday to have a lookie. Even though I am a dyed in the wool vintage lover on a thrift shop budget LOL,  I really have to admire alot of the current bags in the retail store. I am just fascinated with the tea roses, the leather on the quilted  rivited bag is amazingly soft, as was the the leather on these small saddle bags. And I get what you are all saying about the pebbled rougues with suede linings. They are fabulous. The store was empty and the young associate was very sweet and admired my vintage Ranch.


----------



## CoachMaven

Catbird9 said:


> Going retro with my British Tan Prairie Bag from 1995:


I LOVE this!


----------



## tealocean

Doggie Bag said:


> View attachment 4020033
> View attachment 4020034
> 
> My new Edie 31 in black and I going to the Coach store for some eye candy.


Very nice!


----------



## holiday123

Tearose camera bag today. Happy Easter!


----------



## branbran1984

Feeling pretty in pink with the Rogue 25 in Peony![emoji254][emoji177]


----------



## finer_woman

Double trouble. Pay no mind to the other junk in the seat.


----------



## LOVEsersen

April is the month of sakura in Asia.

So  I have to carry her with me to work.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Lady Rogue is on her maiden voyage today.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Cheating today with my extra smushy Alexander Wang Rockie. Tricky and Dr. Doodle are along for the ride though.


----------



## vivianyan

Traveling with my new coach fold over clutch. Perfect size to hold airplane tickets, passport, cash, a few cards, cellphone and a few more items. So glad I got it with CPE 30% off.


----------



## Teagaggle

Beatnik Rogue on yet another dreary day...


----------



## 2cello

Wait, they made the rogue 25 in peony?  totally missed it, only saw the regular rogue in peony.


----------



## CoachMaven

I'm still in my Pink Ruby Daily bag...


----------



## BagsRGreat

LOVEsersen said:


> April is the month of sakura in Asia.
> 
> So  I have to carry her with me to work.
> 
> View attachment 4022362


I love this Rogue! I wish I had had the chance to purchase one!  It was gone before I ever knew it existed.  The black and the pink! Sublime together....


----------



## ccbaggirl89

holiday123 said:


> Tearose camera bag today. Happy Easter!


I adore this one. I had it in my cart for pce and when I went back to checkout it was gone. Hoping it comes back! It's lovely, enjoy it.


----------



## dgphoto

Today’s big blue babe [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Today’s big blue babe [emoji4]
> View attachment 4023695


I love your butterfly. Where did you get it?


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> I love your butterfly. Where did you get it?



It’s another craft project from this weekend. I bought a patch, attached it to leather, added the studs and the jump ring and chain. [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Traveling with my perfect crossbody/travel bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Traveling with my perfect crossbody/travel bag.


Hi I! 
She a beautiful travel companion and I can see she's a perfect CBB/travel bag.  Are you off for Spring break?  My grandchildren are off but my DD took the week off also so I'm hanging out in SF all week.
Have fun and safe travels!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I!
> She a beautiful travel companion and I can see she's a perfect CBB/travel bag.  Are you off for Spring break?  My grandchildren are off but my DD took the week off also so I'm hanging out in SF all week.
> Have fun and safe travels!


Thanks RN.  Yes, spring break week (lol).  Actually about to head back soon.  Have a great time with the kiddos


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Traveling with my perfect crossbody/travel bag.


Lovely!


----------



## eleanors36

Turnlock Tote today.


----------



## Syren

Second day with gigantor 36 lol Added a lil bear charm.  Never in 5 million years thought I’d want what is basically a toy attached to my bag but here I am and I love it!

I don’t know if it’s because this Rogue was sitting in the warehouse for a while but it’s already slouching and I really like how it looks. I decided I’m not babying this one and took it in the rain today... you can’t even tell!


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> It’s another craft project from this weekend. I bought a patch, attached it to leather, added the studs and the jump ring and chain. [emoji4]


Sounds like you could start your own collection to sell!  Great idea!


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> It’s another craft project from this weekend. I bought a patch, attached it to leather, added the studs and the jump ring and chain. [emoji4]


I thought it might have been, but with the studs, it looks so professional. Great job!


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> I love your butterfly. Where did you get it?





Bagmedic said:


> Sounds like you could start your own collection to sell!  Great idea!





whateve said:


> I thought it might have been, but with the studs, it looks so professional. Great job!



Thanks, everyone. Just some fun projects to fill the dreary days. I’m so ready for spring!!!


----------



## BaileyW

CoachMaven said:


> Coach 1941 Rogue satchel in Chalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017553


Gorgeous! I’m looking at purchasing one of these bags in the grey.  Do you find it heavy at all?


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Today’s big blue babe [emoji4]
> View attachment 4023695


Very pretty! And I love the butterfly!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Traveling with my perfect crossbody/travel bag.



What a nice companion! Enjoy your vaca!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eleanors36 said:


> Turnlock Tote today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023971



Nice! What color is this?


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Traveling with my perfect crossbody/travel bag.


Very pretty bag!  Note to self: do not look for more Legacy bags.


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! What color is this?


I think it was called grass. Maybe 3 years ago?


----------



## tealocean

eleanors36 said:


> Turnlock Tote today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023971


Pretty green!


----------



## dwipus

My favorite edie bag today for working


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> Second day with gigantor 36 lol Added a lil bear charm.  Never in 5 million years thought I’d want what is basically a toy attached to my bag but here I am and I love it!
> 
> I don’t know if it’s because this Rogue was sitting in the warehouse for a while but it’s already slouching and I really like how it looks. I decided I’m not babying this one and took it in the rain today... you can’t even tell!



I have a Rogue 36 in 1941 Saddle color and it was slouching when I received it.  I have a 1st generation Rogue size regular and it still has a structured shape. See link below.

Who's in your passenger seat?




BaileyW said:


> View attachment 4024291
> 
> Gorgeous! I’m looking at purchasing one of these bags in the grey.  Do you find it heavy at all?



I would like this bag in the grey color as well. Currently, I own the butterscotch with snake detail.


----------



## Bagmedic

BaileyW said:


> View attachment 4024291
> 
> Gorgeous! I’m looking at purchasing one of these bags in the grey.  Do you find it heavy at all?


I LOVE all my rogue satchels!  I don't find it heavy compared to some other bags.  Funny how I can put the same stuff in a bag and one feels heavier than another.  Right now I'm carrying a Bandit and it feels very heavy.  I was carrying my Ace satchel and it didn't feel as heavy.  The grey one you show can hold a good amount of stuff.  Mine are mostly what i consider fall colors except maybe this grey so I have them put away.  I started to pull out some brighter colors and will move in to pastels come end of April.


----------



## BaileyW

Bagmedic said:


> This style has turned out to be one of my favorites....and probably why I love the Ace so much, too!  I have used the grey tea rose strap with my grey rogue satchel w/ snake handles.  I need to add a few more straps to my collection to mix and match.  Makes it fun!  Is there oxblood in the strap?  I can't remember off hand but it definitely complements the bag well!


Do you have a photo of your grey rogue satchel with the grey tea rose strap?  Sounds beautiful!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I really wish I had bought the heather grey rogue satchel instead of the 36 last year. So much I am toying around with the idea of hunting one down and selling the 36. At the time I thought since I already had butterscotch and black I didn't need a 3rd. But I tend to carry my rogue satchels way more than the original rogue style.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Traveling with my perfect crossbody/travel bag.


This is just the prettiest colour!  Hope you're having fun and enjoying good weather on your travels!


----------



## CoachMaven

BaileyW said:


> View attachment 4024291
> 
> Gorgeous! I’m looking at purchasing one of these bags in the grey.  Do you find it heavy at all?


Thank you! It's as heavy as the regular Rogue, which to me is not super heavy, but it is not a light weight bag.


----------



## pianolize

BaileyW said:


> View attachment 4024291
> 
> Gorgeous! I’m looking at purchasing one of these bags in the grey.  Do you find it heavy at all?





SEWDimples said:


> I have a Rogue 36 in 1941 Saddle color and it was slouching when I received it.  I have a 1st generation Rogue size regular and it still has a structured shape. See link below.
> 
> Who's in your passenger seat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like this bag in the grey color as well. Currently, I own the butterscotch with snake detail.





Harley77 said:


> I really wish I had bought the heather grey rogue satchel instead of the 36 last year. So much I am toying around with the idea of hunting one down and selling the 36. At the time I thought since I already had butterscotch and black I didn't need a 3rd. But I tend to carry my rogue satchels way more than the original rogue style.



So I have this EXACT gray colorblock- snake satchel and haven't carried it yet bc it's so heavy with it full!!! I do love it though.

I'm the opposite- I tend to carry my 25s more; though I LOVE the gray, but I think I wish I'd purchased the blue snake, since I loved all the contrast, including the oxblood details and contrast yellow lining.  Grass always greener?  I've been sitting staring at the regular non-snake blue satchel 39, and keep flipping back/forth about this. Looking to find the snake in ballpark similar price; if so, I'll just sell/rtn the plain I think.


----------



## Bagmedic

BaileyW said:


> Do you have a photo of your grey rogue satchel with the grey tea rose strap?  Sounds beautiful!


I just looked and don't see a photo.  I thought there was one on the Rogue site or maybe another thread and that's what made me want to get the strap.  The search feature here can be hard to find things.  I can take a photo this weekend.


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> I really wish I had bought the heather grey rogue satchel instead of the 36 last year. So much I am toying around with the idea of hunting one down and selling the 36. At the time I thought since I already had butterscotch and black I didn't need a 3rd. But I tend to carry my rogue satchels way more than the original rogue style.


Funny how the satchel didn't sell well at retail (from what my SA said here in OH) but I also love it more than the regular rogue.  It is roomier and I guess I like that doctor style.  Another reason I love the Ace.  I'm looking to hunt down a few more Ace colors - black, chalk, and cornflower.


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> I have a Rogue 36 in 1941 Saddle color and it was slouching when I received it.  I have a 1st generation Rogue size regular and it still has a structured shape. See link below.
> 
> Who's in your passenger seat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like this bag in the grey color as well. Currently, I own the butterscotch with snake detail.


Love the 1st gen!  I think you’re right because I was comparing my 36 to my Ivy regular size and I think it would take a lot of use and a lot of banging around to get the regular size to slouch haha!  I wish they still made the 36, I love the size.


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> Love the 1st gen!  I think you’re right because I was comparing my 36 to my Ivy regular size and I think it would take a lot of use and a lot of banging around to get the regular size to slouch haha!  I wish they still made the 36, I love the size.


I love size 36 and would buy it in more colors.


----------



## Melody03

It’s not really a bag but I love my wristlet! So cute  goes well with my furla club  I just love pebbled leather items.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> Funny how the satchel didn't sell well at retail (from what my SA said here in OH) but I also love it more than the regular rogue.  It is roomier and I guess I like that doctor style.  Another reason I love the Ace.  I'm looking to hunt down a few more Ace colors - black, chalk, and cornflower.



I love the Ace too, wish they made more colors. I'm in Ohio too!


----------



## eleanors36

dwipus said:


> My favorite edie bag today for working


Beautiful! Such a great bag!


----------



## Lake Effect

On my way to Florida, hoping to find a new bag suitable for rehoming LOL. Vintage Sling  bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4024710
> 
> On my way to Florida, hoping to find a new bag suitable for rehoming LOL. Vintage Sling  bag


Have a fun trip! And happy shopping!


----------



## faintlymacabre

pianolize said:


> So I have this EXACT gray colorblock- snake satchel and haven't carried it yet bc it's so heavy with it full!!! I do love it though.
> 
> I've been sitting staring at the regular non-snake blue satchel 39, and keep flipping back/forth about this. Looking to find the snake in ballpark similar price; if so, I'll just sell/rtn the plain I think.



I'd advise against getting the 39 satchel if you find the smaller one too heavy to carry already!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Syren said:


> Love the 1st gen!  I think you’re right because I was comparing my 36 to my Ivy regular size and I think it would take a lot of use and a lot of banging around to get the regular size to slouch haha!  I wish they still made the 36, I love the size.





SEWDimples said:


> I love size 36 and would buy it in more colors.



Count me in as another huge fan of the 36!  I LOVE the slouch that mine's developing, finally.  My regular size is stiff as heck because all the stuff I carry keeps it in shape.

I want mine to look like this, but it's not quite there yet!


----------



## Syren

faintlymacabre said:


> Count me in as another huge fan of the 36!  I LOVE the slouch that mine's developing, finally.  My regular size is stiff as heck because all the stuff I carry keeps it in shape.
> 
> I want mine to look like this, but it's not quite there yet!


My 36 is already way slouchier than that!  Haha but my corners don’t bend in but I don’t want them to so I’m glad!  If you want yours slouchy I recommend sending it to JAX and have them store it on a shelf because apparently it’s the perfect slouch inducing environment lol

It’s funny because I don’t want my regular to slouch. I like that my Ivy will keep it’s shape mostly. It’s also a stiffer leather than my black so I’m guessing that will help.

But now I’m dreaming of the oxblood 36  I doubt it will show up anywhere but eBay now.


----------



## Bagmedic

Syren said:


> My 36 is already way slouchier than that!  Haha but my corners don’t bend in but I don’t want them to so I’m glad!  If you want yours slouchy I recommend sending it to JAX and have them store it on a shelf because apparently it’s the perfect slouch inducing environment lol
> 
> It’s funny because I don’t want my regular to slouch. I like that my Ivy will keep it’s shape mostly. It’s also a stiffer leather than my black so I’m guessing that will help.
> 
> But now I’m dreaming of the oxblood 36  I doubt it will show up anywhere but eBay now.


They made a plain oxblood 36? I don't remember now.

OK.....I'm seeing snow flurries outside my window....it is April!  Let the weather Gods know!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bagmedic said:


> They made a plain oxblood 36? I don't remember now.
> 
> OK.....I'm seeing snow flurries outside my window....it is April!  Let the weather Gods know!



They did!  They're really hard to come by now.

There's a photo here!


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> They made a plain oxblood 36? I don't remember now.
> 
> OK.....I'm seeing snow flurries outside my window....it is April!  Let the weather Gods know!


It had red suede interior and I guess it was kinda colorblock as the handles and zipper overlay were a lighter tone. Style 54556. I would do bad bad things for this bag lol


----------



## Syren

faintlymacabre said:


> They did!  They're really hard to come by now.
> 
> There's a photo here!


Oh my goodness!  I love this one soooo much!  Also thanks for posting that one of the posts under it mention using a hair dryer to help with smile lines and I was wondering if that would work. I may try that with my black 36, th front smile line isn’t very noticeable anymore but the one on the bag is taking longer to release.


----------



## Lake Effect

RuedeNesle said:


> Have a fun trip! And happy shopping!


Thanks RuedeNesle , I need the break and I need the break from the MidAtlantic weather!  My niece , who is traveling with me , is stoked to hit thrift and consignment shops with me after she got a few gorgeous Coach bags (will post one later) recently.
Hoping I will see some different vintage bags! But really ,finding a great bag would be the icing on the cake for my vacation time.


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> They did!  They're really hard to come by now.
> 
> There's a photo here!


Nice!  Would also love one!


----------



## Bagmedic

Syren said:


> It had red suede interior and I guess it was kinda colorblock as the handles and zipper overlay were a lighter tone. Style 54556. I would do bad bad things for this bag lol


LOL!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Thanks RuedeNesle , I need the break and I need the break from the MidAtlantic weather!  My niece , who is traveling with me , is stoked to hit thrift and consignment shops with me after she got a few gorgeous Coach bags (will post one later) recently.
> Hoping I will see some different vintage bags! But really ,finding a great bag would be the icing on the cake for my vacation time.


That sounds like fun! I hope you both find some goodies!


----------



## finer_woman

Out of Borough,  into Cooper


----------



## musiclover

Burgundy Mercer today with my old mixed logo purse charm from 2012.


----------



## pianolize

faintlymacabre said:


> I'd advise against getting the 39 satchel if you find the smaller one too heavy to carry already!


Really a great point- I'd gotten the larger w the intent of using it as a travel bag. I think the snake only comes in the smaller satchel size- so that would be an 'improvement' on two counts!


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> That sounds like fun! I hope you both find some goodies!


 Thanks tealocean. I have posted before, when I was visiting my mom last year, just outside of Sarasota, I went to the local GW and they had at least a dozen vintage Coach bags. It was just before I joined tPF.  It was thrift heaven lol. I had never seen a thrift type store with that many Coach, mostly vintage. I picked up three bags in good to very good condition, $25 each! I think someone might have downsized or cleared out an estate (nice way to say someone died!). When my niece went back to the same GW a few months later, she said there was not one Coach bag. So it was a lucky timing. The nice thing is I have a modest little collection now so I hope I can be a little more selective and not too impulsive with my buys. I have been looking at catalog pics of some of the more unusual vintage colors and would like to find those puppies!
Keeping my iPad in the car for any on the spot AT if I see anything exciting lol


----------



## extrastar

Taking my late-90's Willis out for a spin! Usually my rainy day bag, but just had a hankering for it today.


----------



## daisychainz

finer_woman said:


> Out of Borough,  into Cooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025436


Very beautiful bag you have.


----------



## meepabeep

Grey birch Nolita to go w/ grey snakeskin boots.


----------



## Stephg

Black rogue 36


----------



## houseof999

Old leather meets new leather. Riding with my new date Chadwick today.


----------



## Lake Effect

Please enjoy/excuse  my quirky humor. Yesterday’s travel bag is today’s beach bag,  with apologies to my fellow residents of the Garden State.


----------



## eleanors36

houseof999 said:


> Old leather meets new leather. Riding with my new date Chadwick today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026277


Love this color, house!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Old leather meets new leather. Riding with my new date Chadwick today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026277


----------



## pianolize

First time using this mineral Rogue Satchel!


----------



## undecided45

Melon rogue on the train home from work! Getting nice & slouchy.


----------



## Lucylu29

houseof999 said:


> Old leather meets new leather. Riding with my new date Chadwick today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026277



I love these older Coach satchels. This style, the Broadway, and the Beaumont are some of my favs.


----------



## Syren

undecided45 said:


> Melon rogue on the train home from work! Getting nice & slouchy.



This color is amazing love it [emoji7]


----------



## Lake Effect

pianolize said:


> First time using this mineral Rogue Satchel!
> View attachment 4026303


 With a birdie fob!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Stephg said:


> Black rogue 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026160





pianolize said:


> First time using this mineral Rogue Satchel!
> View attachment 4026303





undecided45 said:


> Melon rogue on the train home from work! Getting nice & slouchy.


I see a Rogue in my future.


----------



## pianolize

Lake Effect said:


> With a birdie fob!!


A birdie fob!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

Syren said:


> It had red suede interior and I guess it was kinda colorblock as the handles and zipper overlay were a lighter tone. Style 54556. I would do bad bad things for this bag lol


So did the first Oxblood in the regular size not have this color combo? I ask because I have the regular sized Rogue in Oxblood with rivets and it is identical in the color combos of this bag, just add the rivets on the outside.


----------



## CoachMaven

Lake Effect said:


> I see a Rogue in my future.


Let me tell you, Rogues are freaking addicting! It started with the satchel for me, and it progressed to two regular sized Rogues and then a 25. They are like potato chips...


----------



## pianolize

CoachMaven said:


> Let me tell you, Rogues are freaking addicting! It started with the satchel for me, and it progressed to two regular sized Rogues and then a 25. They are like potato chips...



I couldn't agree more!!! They keep coming out with newer, different, more gorgeous ones!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

pianolize said:


> A birdie fob!!!


((Hugs))


----------



## Lake Effect

@CoachMaven @pianolize 

I don’t doubt it. I took a good long look at them in the different sizes at a small retail store last week!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Thanks tealocean. I have posted before, when I was visiting my mom last year, just outside of Sarasota, I went to the local GW and they had at least a dozen vintage Coach bags. It was just before I joined tPF.  It was thrift heaven lol. I had never seen a thrift type store with that many Coach, mostly vintage. I picked up three bags in good to very good condition, $25 each! I think someone might have downsized or cleared out an estate (nice way to say someone died!). When my niece went back to the same GW a few months later, she said there was not one Coach bag. So it was a lucky timing. The nice thing is I have a modest little collection now so I hope I can be a little more selective and not too impulsive with my buys. I have been looking at catalog pics of some of the more unusual vintage colors and would like to find those puppies!
> Keeping my iPad in the car for any on the spot AT if I see anything exciting lol


Wow! That must have been amazing! I've looked just once @ Goodwill and didn't find any, maybe because it was a Monday.


----------



## Syren

CoachMaven said:


> So did the first Oxblood in the regular size not have this color combo? I ask because I have the regular sized Rogue in Oxblood with rivets and it is identical in the color combos of this bag, just add the rivets on the outside.



I am not sure, I’ll have to look for a first gen oxblood. I didn’t realize there was a first gen oxblood haha!  But one with a lock sounds pretty [emoji7]


----------



## Syren

CoachMaven said:


> So did the first Oxblood in the regular size not have this color combo? I ask because I have the regular sized Rogue in Oxblood with rivets and it is identical in the color combos of this bag, just add the rivets on the outside.



Found this with first gen oxblood https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/oxblood-rogue-beauty.954927/

Has black handles and the bright golden honey suede. I think I like the red suede more.


----------



## CoachMaven

Syren said:


> Found this with first gen oxblood https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/oxblood-rogue-beauty.954927/
> 
> Has black handles and the bright golden honey suede. I think I like the red suede more.


I like the all red look more too. The red suede makes me smile when I see it.


----------



## elvisfan4life

SEWDimples said:


> I love size 36 and would buy it in more colors.


Me too I love the 36 and don't find it too big at all but hated the satchel just don't Like any form of barrel shaped or east west style bags each to their own Lord knows I have bought and sold enough to try them over the years just not for me


----------



## Syren

Switched back to Ivy because I missed her. I got the primrose Rexy ornament for her and apparently Rexy has a sense of humor. He even sent me a card!

(My initials are not LOL [emoji23])


----------



## eleanors36

Syren said:


> Switched back to Ivy because I missed her. I got the primrose Rexy ornament for her and apparently Rexy has a sense of humor. He even sent me a card!
> 
> (My initials are not LOL [emoji23])
> 
> View attachment 4027018
> View attachment 4027019
> View attachment 4027020



Such a pretty color!


----------



## Syren

eleanors36 said:


> Such a pretty color!



Thanks!!


----------



## dgphoto

Beast mode today


----------



## holiday123

Purple link saddle with butterfly charm.


----------



## Lucylu29

CoachMaven said:


> So did the first Oxblood in the regular size not have this color combo? I ask because I have the regular sized Rogue in Oxblood with rivets and it is identical in the color combos of this bag, just add the rivets on the outside.





Syren said:


> Found this with first gen oxblood https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/oxblood-rogue-beauty.954927/
> 
> Has black handles and the bright golden honey suede. I think I like the red suede more.



The first gen oxblood Rogue has more of an orangey color suede inside and the long straps are black on the outside and orange on the underside. The hardware is also gunmetal. I actually like the combination with the orange color suede and straps, but as I recall, when it first came out there were some members here on TPF that didn't care much for it.


----------



## dgphoto

holiday123 said:


> Purple link saddle with butterfly charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027332



Gorgeous! [emoji3]


----------



## houseof999

Navy spectator City bag today inspired by Navy Converse shoes I'm wearing.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

holiday123 said:


> Purple link saddle with butterfly charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027332



Love the purple soooooo much!


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> Switched back to Ivy because I missed her. I got the primrose Rexy ornament for her and apparently Rexy has a sense of humor. He even sent me a card!
> 
> (My initials are not LOL [emoji23])
> 
> View attachment 4027018
> View attachment 4027019
> View attachment 4027020


I love that you have a tag that says LOL! That should give you a secret or not so secret giggle every day!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Purple link saddle with butterfly charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027332


This is so pretty, and the butterfly makes it even sweeter!


----------



## Syren

tealocean said:


> I love that you have a tag that says LOL! That should give you a secret or not so secret giggle every day!



When I opened it I couldn’t stop laughing.  I showed it to my BF and he didn’t get it or why I found it so funny when I knew what the card said before I opened it haha

Love,
LOL T-Rex


----------



## AManIntoFashion

My Coach Signature Tan Mini Skinny is housing my keys. My Coach Signature Brown Mini Skinny is housing my 'wallet essentials'.


----------



## LOVEsersen

My first bag of Coach 
It’s out shopping with me today.




Strap is from MCM.


----------



## Syren

Hologram chain crossbody for weekend adventuring!  Best $82 ever lol In the sun it kind of sparkles and flashes pink and orange. Added Sharky to watch over so no one touches her!


----------



## Lake Effect

Update, my Sling bag has just informed me she’s staying in FL for a few more weeks and will hitch a ride back to Jersey.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4028354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update, my Sling bag has just informed me she’s staying in FL for a few more weeks and will hitch a ride back to Jersey.


 I think someone spotted Ms Sling at a FL Post Office filling out change of address cards! She's not hitching a ride back to Jersey!
Have a wonderful trip! Enjoy the weather and shopping!


----------



## Syren

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4028354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update, my Sling bag has just informed me she’s staying in FL for a few more weeks and will hitch a ride back to Jersey.



Your bag looks like it’s smiling [emoji23][emoji41]


----------



## ccbaggirl89




----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> Hologram chain crossbody for weekend adventuring!  Best $82 ever lol In the sun it kind of sparkles and flashes pink and orange. Added Sharky to watch over so no one touches her!
> 
> View attachment 4028344
> View attachment 4028345



Love this combo!


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this combo!



Thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

LOVEsersen said:


> My first bag of Coach
> It’s out shopping with me today.
> 
> View attachment 4028089
> 
> 
> Strap is from MCM.


It’s like the bag is walking Steggy!


----------



## Kathrynkristeen

Rocket Ship Rogue! [emoji92][emoji573]


----------



## Lake Effect

RuedeNesle said:


> I think someone spotted Ms Sling at a FL Post Office filling out change of address cards! She's not hitching a ride back to Jersey!
> Have a wonderful trip! Enjoy the weather and shopping!


Thanks for the heads up! Lmbo.
Having great weather (as seen in the pics). No thrift finds. Yet!


----------



## branbran1984

Using my customized Parker!!


----------



## meepabeep

New to me Kristin.


----------



## dgphoto

Kathrynkristeen said:


> Rocket Ship Rogue! [emoji92][emoji573]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028683



I love this!


----------



## LMMAJM

Loving my market tote! I bought early Jan and only used it a couple of times. Decided to pack it up and just now realizing how beautiful this bag is. I think I will use this for a while. ♥️


----------



## Stephanie***

vivianyan said:


> Traveling with my new coach fold over clutch. Perfect size to hold airplane tickets, passport, cash, a few cards, cellphone and a few more items. So glad I got it with CPE 30% off.


This bag is soooo beautiful! I wished it was available in black and gold hardware



popartist said:


> Taking my new Parker out for breakfast in Manhattan before a long debut day out and about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4019790



OMG! Gorgeous!


----------



## Bagmedic

Wasn't sure where to post this but happened to see a new tote at Macy's online - made specifically for Macy's.  Looks like a version of the Derby tote from outlet.  The handles are not all leather.  Cute!


----------



## Bagmedic

Bagmedic said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this but happened to see a new tote at Macy's online - made specifically for Macy's.  Looks like a version of the Derby tote from outlet.  The handles are not all leather.  Cute!


The name is Grove


----------



## whateve

Poppy Spotlight in sapphire.


----------



## pianolize

Lake Effect said:


> ((Hugs))





Syren said:


> Switched back to Ivy because I missed her. I got the primrose Rexy ornament for her and apparently Rexy has a sense of humor. He even sent me a card!
> 
> (My initials are not LOL [emoji23])
> 
> View attachment 4027018
> View attachment 4027019
> View attachment 4027020


That's hilarious!!! Are they ALL LIKE that?! It would be funnier as someone's initials!!!


----------



## Syren

pianolize said:


> That's hilarious!!! Are they ALL LIKE that?! It would be funnier as someone's initials!!!



Haha!  Wouldn’t that be funny lol or sorry I mean  L.O.L.


----------



## christinemliu

Everyone's posts are awesome! Coach Prairie coming out to play...


----------



## Bagmedic

BaileyW said:


> Do you have a photo of your grey rogue satchel with the grey tea rose strap?  Sounds beautiful!


I have not forgotten you!  I retrieved my grey rogue satchel but then it was too dark to get a good photo.  I don't get good lighting unless it is a sunny day.  I will try tomorrow.  Both bag and strap are waiting for their photo shoot!


----------



## MKB0925

christinemliu said:


> Everyone's posts are awesome! Coach Prairie coming out to play...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029869


What a pretty color and that leather is gorgeous!


----------



## holiday123

Apricot colorblock swagger 27 with flower fob on a very overcast day.


----------



## Kathrynkristeen




----------



## Hobbsy

Kisslock [emoji173]


----------



## RedSoxGirl

Blue beauty


----------



## faintlymacabre

It's hard to switch away from this one.


----------



## dgphoto

Slouchy grommet gal


----------



## Syren

dgphoto said:


> Slouchy grommet gal
> View attachment 4030760



Love the slouch, looks divine on this bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

christinemliu said:


> Everyone's posts are awesome! Coach Prairie coming out to play...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029869


Love the color and yummy soft leather.



holiday123 said:


> Apricot colorblock swagger 27 with flower fob on a very overcast day.



Love the Swagger. It looks great with this bag charm. Twins on the charm.



Kathrynkristeen said:


> View attachment 4030323


Love KH bags. The tote is great and love the lining.



Hobbsy said:


> Kisslock [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030465


Love kisslock bags. I wish I had purchased this size.



RedSoxGirl said:


> View attachment 4030672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue beauty


Great color.



faintlymacabre said:


> It's hard to switch away from this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030747


Rogue satchel is a great bag. I wish I had bought this color too.



dgphoto said:


> Slouchy grommet gal
> View attachment 4030760


I want this bag. I've been stalking it on a few sites.


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> Apricot colorblock swagger 27 with flower fob on a very overcast day.


Love this one! It makes me want to bring out my Swagger now.


----------



## Bagmedic

Took out my turquoise Bandit and switched out the inner bag w the one from the black w/ tea roses.  I love using this inner bag with other Bandits!


----------



## tealocean

ccbaggirl89 said:


> View attachment 4028521


Pretty! I don't have any patterned bags yet so I love seeing them! Is this a Taylor tote? I have one in Dark Turquoise and love the leather and the size. It's just right!


AManIntoFashion said:


> My Coach Signature Tan Mini Skinny is housing my keys. My Coach Signature Brown Mini Skinny is housing my 'wallet essentials'.


Great idea! I'm considering a mini skinny or other tiny wallet in the future! 


LOVEsersen said:


> My first bag of Coach
> It’s out shopping with me today.
> View attachment 4028089
> 
> Strap is from MCM.


So happy and fun in yellow! Pretty! What is this called?



Syren said:


> Hologram chain crossbody for weekend adventuring!  Best $82 ever lol In the sun it kind of sparkles and flashes pink and orange. Added Sharky to watch over so no one touches her!
> 
> View attachment 4028344
> View attachment 4028345


 How I LOVE this bag! Beautiful! I have this in metallic dark teal and love it. The hologram looks so fun and gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

Bagmedic said:


> Took out my turquoise Bandit and switched out the inner bag w the one from the black w/ tea roses.  I love using this inner bag with other Bandits!
> View attachment 4030954


So pretty! Yummy leather, gorgeous color, great bag...must avert eyes now.


----------



## tealocean

christinemliu said:


> Everyone's posts are awesome! Coach Prairie coming out to play...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029869


 So pretty! What is this color? 


Lake Effect said:


> It’s like the bag is walking Steggy!


Hee!


branbran1984 said:


> Using my customized Parker!!


Gorgeous bag!


whateve said:


> View attachment 4029574
> 
> Poppy Spotlight in sapphire.


So pretty! What a great blue!


----------



## tealocean

Hobbsy said:


> Kisslock [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030465


 So sweet! What a beautiful bag!



RedSoxGirl said:


> View attachment 4030672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue beauty


It IS beautiful! 


faintlymacabre said:


> It's hard to switch away from this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030747


 I don't blame you. I'd want to hug the leather!


----------



## tealocean

Margot in Atlantic (deep teal). It's time to switch into something else!


----------



## Bagmedic

tealocean said:


> So pretty! Yummy leather, gorgeous color, great bag...must avert eyes now.


Thank you!


----------



## popartist

The two bags I am using while on a very casual vacation visiting my dad in Florida.  Keith Haring outlet model backpack is for actual travel (laptop, etc.) while the Soho crossbody is for going around town.


----------



## faintlymacabre

popartist said:


> The two bags I am using while on a very casual vacation visiting my dad in Florida.  Keith Haring outlet model backpack is for actual travel (laptop, etc.) while the Soho crossbody is for going around town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031217



I love the monogramming you had done on the Soho!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Okay, I rounded up Ms. Sling before she could round up the Vera Bradley pouches and take off on me! We are all headed back North. Lol. I appeased her with a thrifted scarf accessory.


----------



## finer_woman

popartist said:


> The two bags I am using while on a very casual vacation visiting my dad in Florida.  Keith Haring outlet model backpack is for actual travel (laptop, etc.) while the Soho crossbody is for going around town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031217


I love this backpack.  I'm still sad they never included the haring stuff in the online sales


----------



## CoachMaven

tealocean said:


> So happy and fun in yellow! Pretty! What is this called?



That is the mini Preston satchel in the pale lemon color. This was from the same season as the Bleecker Daily Bag I am obsessed with. It's a really cute bag in person!


----------



## branbran1984

Been loving the Beachwood Rogue 25 again! Not going to lie she’s seen better days lol.


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4031346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I rounded up Ms. Sling before she could round up the Vera Bradley pouches and take off on me! We are all headed back North. Lol. I appeased her with a thrifted scarf accessory.


 She looks beautiful with the VB peeking out and that scarf tied on! Love it all! Have a save and fun trip home!



CoachMaven said:


> That is the mini Preston satchel in the pale lemon color. This was from the same season as the Bleecker Daily Bag I am obsessed with. It's a really cute bag in person!


 Thank you! It's a beautiful bag! I've seen the Daily bag and especially like that! It seems it would be easy to store and comfy to carry!


----------



## myluvofbags

holiday123 said:


> Apricot colorblock swagger 27 with flower fob on a very overcast day.


Twins!!! Just put mine away after using it a few days straight. It always puts a smile on my face, love the color contrast.


----------



## Lake Effect

branbran1984 said:


> Been loving the Beachwood Rogue 25 again! Not going to lie she’s seen better days lol.


I can’t see any signs of *seen better days*. Looks great to me. Lol is there a massive coffee/make up disaster inside we can’t see? I am really being drawn toward one of the these. And I am a fully entrenched vintage girl here. The Force is strong with these pebbled Rogues!!


----------



## Stephg

Carried my 1941 duffle in saddle, paired with olive green hunter boots for running errands.


----------



## meepabeep

New to me Swingpack...


----------



## dgphoto

[emoji4]


----------



## dgphoto

Tote with my tiny Cracker Jack wallet for today.


----------



## whateve

vintage shoulder sac.


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> vintage shoulder sac.



Are you sure it’s vintage because it looks like it was made yesterday lol It’s in amazing condition, love the red!


----------



## houseof999

Mini Borough today


----------



## rkiz

whateve said:


> vintage shoulder sac.



The cactus looks great with this bag!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> vintage shoulder sac.


My BT Shoulder Sac always gets a little nervous when this bag shows up!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> My BT Shoulder Sac always gets a little nervous when this bag shows up!


lol! It is so perfect I'm afraid to carry it much!


----------



## holiday123

Still speed dating my bags.  Out of apricot 27 and into regular size periwinkle? swagger. I like this size a lot better than the 27.


----------



## LL777

Perfect summer bag


----------



## Winterfell5

dgphoto said:


> Slouchy grommet gal
> View attachment 4030760


My daughter has this bag in the Tan color, aka the Tan Grommet Borough.  The leather on these Boroughs was just wonderful, so thick and chewy.  The Black and Tan Grommet Boroughs were among Coach's best bags.  Unfortunately,
they were gone way too soon.  . Glad that you were lucky enough to get and enjoy a black one!


----------



## christinemliu

tealocean said:


> So pretty! What is this color?
> 
> Thank you!!
> I believe it was called Lapis!


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> Tote with my tiny Cracker Jack wallet for today.
> View attachment 4032428


I like how your tote feels a little worn in and comfortable. I always hesitate buying this type of leather as it appears stiff.  Is this an outlet item or retail?


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> lol! It is so perfect I'm afraid to carry it much!


Get that girl out it needs to be seen lol! But I know, I have felt that way about my red Pocket Bag. I have made an effort to rotate through my bags. And in the back of my mind, I know though, if anything happened to one of my hard to replace vintage finds, it would fuel my search for a suitable replacement


----------



## Lake Effect

holiday123 said:


> Still speed dating my bags.  Out of apricot 27 and into regular size periwinkle? swagger. I like this size a lot better than the 27.


I am working on speed dating too. Luuuvvv the periwinkle. I am in search of vintage in this color, but  the periwinkle in vintage appears to not hold up great in the bags I see online.
Edited to add, What year is this bag??


----------



## holiday123

Lake Effect said:


> I am working on speed dating too. Luuuvvv the periwinkle. I am in search of vintage in this color, but  the periwinkle in vintage appears to not hold up great in the bags I see online.
> Edited to add, What year is this bag??


Made November 2014


----------



## dgphoto

I’m determined to make spring happen, even if it’s only in my bags...


----------



## KarenLV

Finally feels like spring, carrying my new Market Tote in marine. Added a butterfly bag charm I found Tuesday at our local Coach Outlet.


----------



## dgphoto

Bagmedic said:


> I like how your tote feels a little worn in and comfortable. I always hesitate buying this type of leather as it appears stiff.  Is this an outlet item or retail?



It is a factory tote, F36632. It’s actually very easy to use and carry; much better than I expected from its appearance.


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> I’m determined to make spring happen, even if it’s only in my bags...
> View attachment 4033436


I know exactly what you mean. 
This girl needs a bath.


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> It is a factory tote, F36632. It’s actually very easy to use and carry; much better than I expected from its appearance.


Thank you!


----------



## Esquared72

Rogue Satchel [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> vintage shoulder sac.


This bag is gorgeous! It looks so good with the cactus bag charm. I found this bag charm at my outlet not to long ago. I should try it with a red bag.



houseof999 said:


> Mini Borough today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032521


So cute. I missed out on the Borough, but I stalk them on resale sights.



holiday123 said:


> Still speed dating my bags.  Out of apricot 27 and into regular size periwinkle? swagger. I like this size a lot better than the 27.


Great color. Love the swagger as well. Looking to get an Apricot double swagger.



LL777 said:


> Perfect summer bag


Love the floral lining.



dgphoto said:


> I’m determined to make spring happen, even if it’s only in my bags...
> View attachment 4033436


Great color. Love this collection.



KarenLV said:


> Finally feels like spring, carrying my new Market Tote in marine. Added a butterfly bag charm I found Tuesday at our local Coach Outlet.


Wow! It looks great with the butterfly. Twins on the bag charm.



Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4033575
> 
> I know exactly what you mean.
> This girl needs a bath.


I have this same bag. I need to pull it out.



eehlers said:


> Rogue Satchel [emoji7]
> View attachment 4033704



Looks awesome. I want this Rogue satchel in my collection.  Today, I carried my Rogue satchel in Butterscotch with snake trim.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LL777 said:


> Perfect summer bag


this is such a beautiful color combo, and with the floral inside....


----------



## Stephg

eehlers said:


> Rogue Satchel [emoji7]
> View attachment 4033704



Beautiful! This is the next one I want!


----------



## Iamminda

dgphoto said:


> I’m determined to make spring happen, even if it’s only in my bags...
> View attachment 4033436



So pretty (sunflower?) — I love seeing Legacy Duffles, I still love mine!


----------



## dgphoto

Iamminda said:


> So pretty (sunflower?) — I love seeing Legacy Duffles, I still love mine!



Yep, sunflower  I have a pink one too that doesn’t get out much.


----------



## dgphoto

Reaching waaaayyyyy back in the vault for this oldie today...


----------



## Satcheldoll

A little fun bag for Friday!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## whateve

Bleecker woven pocket hobo. I love this bag more than I expected.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Duffle Friday (inspired by dgphoto  )


----------



## MKB0925

whateve said:


> View attachment 4034827
> 
> Bleecker woven pocket hobo. I love this bag more than I expected.



Such a beauty...I have been on a brown kick such a perfect color!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Happy Duffle Friday (inspired by dgphoto  )



Duffles are such a fave..love this color!


----------



## Syren

Satcheldoll said:


> A little fun bag for Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034825
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



So cute!  I didn’t notice it had the tassel thingy on the zipper tab before, very cool.


----------



## aundria17

Little striped cutie 
	

		
			
		

		
	




sent from Samsung note 8


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Happy Duffle Friday (inspired by dgphoto  )



Is this your Marine? If so, love this twin! I know this color always photographs different depending on the light.


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Duffles are such a fave..love this color!



Thanks MKB 



BeachBagGal said:


> Is this your Marine? If so, love this twin! I know this color always photographs different depending on the light.



Yes and thanks twinnie — it is Marine, my only beloved purple bag,


----------



## Satcheldoll

Syren said:


> So cute!  I didn’t notice it had the tassel thingy on the zipper tab before, very cool.


It's such a fun cute bag and something I normally wouldn't buy. But I'm loving it! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## holiday123

Azure blue dinky 24 with mailbox 24's crystal embellished top handle.


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Azure blue dinky 24 with mailbox 24's crystal embellished top handle.


Gorgeous combo!


----------



## yellowbernie

whateve said:


> View attachment 4034827
> 
> Bleecker woven pocket hobo. I love this bag more than I expected.


Gorgeous bag..


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Azure blue dinky 24 with mailbox 24's crystal embellished top handle.



Love this combo!!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Azure blue dinky 24 with mailbox 24's crystal embellished top handle.


This combo looks great together.


----------



## myluvofbags

Madison in Love Red! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bag Fetish

Best ever leather Madison Isabelle [emoji177]


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Azure blue dinky 24 with mailbox 24's crystal embellished top handle.


This bag is so lovely!


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> This bag is so lovely!


Thank you, I really love the color...and the inside is forest green - my favorite!


----------



## Syren

Went to a baby shower yesterday and I wore my Lex Flap. This bag feels a little fancy to me so I don’t pull it out often but when I do it makes me happy!  I added a ridiculous pom [emoji23] I had an old Coach snap fob that I clipped to the Pom’s key ring. Happy to finally find a use for the fob and silly pom!


----------



## Winterfell5

Bag Fetish said:


> View attachment 4035855
> 
> 
> Best ever leather Madison Isabelle [emoji177]


I totally agree.  The leather on Isabelle is sooo soft and beautiful.  Still use my chalk or "off white" Issy.


----------



## candy3369

Rogue with tea rose clutch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

candy3369 said:


> Rogue with tea rose clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


So pretty and so Spring!  Thanks for brightening a dreary day!


----------



## Lake Effect

Syren said:


> View attachment 4036274
> 
> Went to a baby shower yesterday and I wore my Lex Flap. This bag feels a little fancy to me so I don’t pull it out often but when I do it makes me happy!  I added a ridiculous pom [emoji23] I had an old Coach snap fob that I clipped to the Pom’s key ring. Happy to finally find a use for the fob and silly pom!


 the Pom Pom ! I have a super girlfriend and we are constantly buying these for each other as a  thumbs up mojo thing. And then we pass them on to others, like she passed one onto a coworker who was having a crap day, and it totally made her lol, the silliness. So we are routinely stocking up on them where you can buy them cheap. Silly fun.


----------



## Teagaggle

KarenLV said:


> Finally feels like spring, carrying my new Market Tote in marine. Added a butterfly bag charm I found Tuesday at our local Coach Outlet.


LOVE this combo...even tho butterflies scare the crap out of me!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lake Effect said:


> the Pom Pom ! I have a super girlfriend and we are constantly buying these for each other as a  thumbs up mojo thing. And then we pass them on to others, like she passed one onto a coworker who was having a crap day, and it totally made her lol, the silliness. So we are routinely stocking up on them where you can buy them cheap. Silly fun.



What a fun thing to do!


----------



## Van2501

Carrying my backpack with the Rexy charm today.


----------



## Syren

Lake Effect said:


> the Pom Pom ! I have a super girlfriend and we are constantly buying these for each other as a  thumbs up mojo thing. And then we pass them on to others, like she passed one onto a coworker who was having a crap day, and it totally made her lol, the silliness. So we are routinely stocking up on them where you can buy them cheap. Silly fun.



That is such a sweet thing to do!  They really do seem to make people laugh lol At the shower a few people asked what was on my purse, I told them a cat toy!  Haha


----------



## meepabeep

New to me (almost) vintage Bleecker...


----------



## houseof999

Vintage Coach spectator Court bag today. I'm speed dating bags so the name Court made me chuckle. [emoji12]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Vintage Coach spectator Court bag today. I'm speed dating bags so the name Court made me chuckle. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037298
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Looks perfect with your outfit! How’s the speed dating going? 

Is that a new bathroom pic? [emoji3]


----------



## raintracks

I just got this girl from Saks on sale, and the Coach SA was able to find me the last coin pouch and ordered it for me from NC. I'm OVER THE MOON!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Vintage Coach spectator Court bag today. I'm speed dating bags so the name Court made me chuckle. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037298
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



You look good courting the Court .  Seriously, you look really great (love your beautiful waves).


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks perfect with your outfit! How’s the speed dating going?
> 
> Is that a new bathroom pic? [emoji3]


Thank you! Hehehe yes in the new bathroom. The cabinet has mirror doors so it's great for outfit pics. Speed dating is great! It's nice to have options! I don't switch out of my SLGs so just transfer and go. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeachBagGal

raintracks said:


> I just got this girl from Saks on sale, and the Coach SA was able to find me the last coin pouch and ordered it for me from NC. I'm OVER THE MOON!



What a pretty combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My lunch companion today... Isla in Poppy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BeachBagGal said:


> My lunch companion today... Isla in Poppy.
> View attachment 4037402


Hi BBG!
I love your lunch companion!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Vintage Coach spectator Court bag today. I'm speed dating bags so the name Court made me chuckle. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037298
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


You put together perfect outfits! I love how your shoes match the purse trim. I've never found any BT shoes. As Iam said, your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Lady&theBag

Ms Orchid Zoe
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> You look good courting the Court .  Seriously, you look really great (love your beautiful waves).





whateve said:


> You put together perfect outfits! I love how your shoes match the purse trim. I've never found any BT shoes. As Iam said, your hair is gorgeous.


Thank you! DH was out of town the whole weekend so I curled my hair yesterday in an effort to look nice for him. He didn't say a word till I pouted cuz he said the dog was the most excited to see him. I was like "Really?!?" Lol.. just cuz I don't have a tail... SMH. His standard greeting is "hey sexy wife" when he gets home regardless of what I'm wearing. So unless he says something different I don't know whether he noticed or not. 

Whateve I didn't know my boots were British tan till I rehabbed them last year after I learned how to rehab worn leather! You may remember them from the rehab thread. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! DH was out of town the whole weekend so I curled my hair yesterday in an effort to look nice for him. He didn't say a word till I pouted cuz he said the dog was the most excited to see him. I was like "Really?!?" Lol.. just cuz I don't have a tail... SMH. His standard greeting is "hey sexy wife" when he gets home regardless of what I'm wearing. So unless he says something different I don't know whether he noticed or not.
> 
> Whateve I didn't know my boots were British tan till I rehabbed them last year after I learned how to rehab worn leather! You may remember them from the rehab thread.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I am envious that you get “Hey sexy wife” regularly.   That’s a good thing


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> I am envious that you get “Hey sexy wife” regularly.   That’s a good thing


Yeah, he's a keeper. He treats me well. [emoji7]

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## whateve

Lady&theBag said:


> Ms Orchid Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037429
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I love this combination with the scarf and the Penelope charm.


----------



## Lake Effect

I needed something low key, classy and professional today so that’s my vintage Patti!


----------



## BeachBagGal

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BBG!
> I love your lunch companion!



Thanks! Perfect crossbody for a day trip out!


----------



## BaileyW

I just received the Samorga organizer I order for my Ace satchel and I'm super excited to carry this bag now that it's all organized!  It is in the size for the Givenchy Small Antigona in light grey. https://samorga.com/?product=givenchy-small-antigona-1-w9-3-h6-3-d5-5in-givenchy-antigona


----------



## houseof999

Ltd Ed Coach archive bag today. There are very few slouchy bags that I like and this is one of those. Still looking for it in white leather. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Syren

My work bags have been just my 2 Rogues lately since I’m downsizing most of my collection. So, kinda boring haha I got a new charm for my Ivy Rogue. This pic shows the Ivy color pretty true to life, it’s a hard color to photograph.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> View attachment 4038379
> 
> My work bags have been just my 2 Rogues lately since I’m downsizing most of my collection. So, kinda boring haha I got a new charm for my Ivy Rogue. This pic shows the Ivy color pretty true to life, it’s a hard color to photograph.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Oops, meant to say the Ivy is a beautiful color!


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> Ltd Ed Coach archive bag today. There are very few slouchy bags that I like and this is one of those. Still looking for it in white leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I really like this bag, what is the name of it?


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> I really like this bag, what is the name of it?


Bleecker haversack I think. Style no. 13776 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> Bleecker haversack I think. Style no. 13776
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


You are awesome, thanks! I may have to track one of these down. I've only ever seen photos of it slouching on a couch or car seat, on you it looks terrific too!


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> You are awesome, thanks! I may have to track one of these down. I've only ever seen photos of it slouching on a couch or car seat, on you it looks terrific too!


Thank you! All the suede versions are available on market right now! Style 12797 in pink, brown, green, light blue and teal. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! All the suede versions are available on market right now! Style 12797 in pink, brown, green, light blue and teal.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


While suede is beautiful, I'd prefer a leather version. I did find a lime green suede one. But I'd be afraid I'd ruin it.


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> While suede is beautiful, I'd prefer a leather version. I did find a lime green suede one. But I'd be afraid I'd ruin it.


Good luck! I have yet to come across another leather one listed in any color. I'll definitely pm you if I see an orange one. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> While suede is beautiful, I'd prefer a leather version. I did find a lime green suede one. But I'd be afraid I'd ruin it.


The leather ones are almost impossible to find.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> The leather ones are almost impossible to find.


Seriously where are they? Any idea of how many were made? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Oops, meant to say the Ivy is a beautiful color!



Thanks!  I love it and for me it’s a color I’ll use all year [emoji1]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Seriously where are they? Any idea of how many were made?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I have no idea. I think the suede ones were released first in normal quantities, except for the light blue one. That came later, and I think it is as rare as the orange and white. I've only seen a few of the orange. You and another tpfer got one in the resale market. I can't remember if I've ever actually seen the white for sale anywhere.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Ltd Ed Coach archive bag today. There are very few slouchy bags that I like and this is one of those. Still looking for it in white leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Hot — you and your bag


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Took out my turquoise Bandit and switched out the inner bag w the one from the black w/ tea roses.  I love using this inner bag with other Bandits!
> View attachment 4030954


Beautiful combination! [emoji7]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Azure blue dinky 24 with mailbox 24's crystal embellished top handle.


They're perfect together.  [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

candy3369 said:


> Rogue with tea rose clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Drooling over here! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Ltd Ed Coach archive bag today. There are very few slouchy bags that I like and this is one of those. Still looking for it in white leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


You always look so fab! 
Bag is lovely too! [emoji255] [emoji258] [emoji256] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I have no idea. I think the suede ones were released first in normal quantities, except for the light blue one. That came later, and I think it is as rare as the orange and white. I've only seen a few of the orange. You and another tpfer got one in the resale market. I can't remember if I've ever actually seen the white for sale anywhere.


I haven't seen the white one either. I have the light blue suede but wondering how to clean it. It's a bit dirty around the pockets. I'll post in the rehab thread. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Hot — you and your bag





carterazo said:


> You always look so fab!
> Bag is lovely too! [emoji255] [emoji258] [emoji256]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Aww thank you so much for the compliments! You make me feel like a million bucks!  I've been making an effort to look decent as I'm finally starting to fit into some of my clothes that I love. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady&theBag

whateve said:


> I love this combination with the scarf and the Penelope charm.



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Ltd Ed Coach archive bag today. There are very few slouchy bags that I like and this is one of those. Still looking for it in white leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Looks cute with your outfit! It has kisslock pockets on each end? SO cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

KH Love tote and bag charm.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Vintage Coach spectator Court bag today. I'm speed dating bags so the name Court made me chuckle. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037298
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Cute. It looks great with your outfit.



raintracks said:


> I just got this girl from Saks on sale, and the Coach SA was able to find me the last coin pouch and ordered it for me from NC. I'm OVER THE MOON!


Congrats! It is really cute.



BeachBagGal said:


> My lunch companion today... Isla in Poppy.
> View attachment 4037402


Great color.



Lady&theBag said:


> Ms Orchid Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037429
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So pretty.



Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4037636
> 
> I needed something low key, classy and professional today so that’s my vintage Patti!





houseof999 said:


> Ltd Ed Coach archive bag today. There are very few slouchy bags that I like and this is one of those. Still looking for it in white leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


It looks great on you. Love this bag in leather.



Syren said:


> View attachment 4038379
> 
> My work bags have been just my 2 Rogues lately since I’m downsizing most of my collection. So, kinda boring haha I got a new charm for my Ivy Rogue. This pic shows the Ivy color pretty true to life, it’s a hard color to photograph.



The ivy color is so beautiful. It looks great with the uni bag charm.


----------



## musiclover

Today I'm carrying my beautiful small turnlock Borough.  I saw mom this weekend and she is downsizing her cup and saucer collection!  Here's what I brought home.  So we're all posing together.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4038831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm carrying my beautiful small turnlock Borough.  I saw mom this weekend and she is downsizing her cup and saucer collection!  Here's what I brought home.  So we're all posing together.


I have a small cup and saucer collection too. I had plans at one time to get a lot more, but then I got into purses!


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4038831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm carrying my beautiful small turnlock Borough.  I saw mom this weekend and she is downsizing her cup and saucer collection!  Here's what I brought home.  So we're all posing together.


Your Borough bag is so great. I'm sorry I missed out on this bag. I'm stalking a few on resale sites. The cups and saucers are beautiful.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> I have a small cup and saucer collection too. I had plans at one time to get a lot more, but then I got into purses!


I love cups and saucers, too!  Whenever I host a bridal or baby shower, I love to bring out my pretty china.  I've got others but these are a lovely addition to my collection.


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> Your Borough bag is so great. I'm sorry I missed out on this bag. I'm stalking a few on resale sites. The cups and saucers are beautiful.


I love the Borough and I wish I had more!  I also have a tan nappa large Borough with the magnetic clasps and she's a beauty.  For now, I'll have to be content with my two.


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> I love the Borough and I wish I had more!  I also have a tan nappa large Borough with the magnetic clasps and she's a beauty.  For now, I'll have to be content with my two.



I really want one of the magnetic clasp versions!  Too many so little time lol


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> The leather ones are almost impossible to find.


Well shucks! Because suede scares me. Although I did just recently got Colonil spray to use on my lighter colored leathers to see if its even better than Apple spray.....


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> Well shucks! Because suede scares me. Although I did just recently got Colonil spray to use on my lighter colored leathers to see if its even better than Apple spray.....


I love suede! I'm not hard on my bags. It holds up well for me as long as I don't have spills.


----------



## Lake Effect

Because I needed lots of stuff today! Vintage Light Tote.


----------



## meepabeep

New to me Penelope crossbody...


----------



## houseof999

Back to my Legacy drawstring today. I'm not forcing myself to plan my outfit around the bag. Way too hard for a sleepy head in the morning!  I picked the bag after I put my outfit together. I really wanted to wear my floral scarf so here it is: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Back to my Legacy drawstring today. I'm not forcing myself to plan my outfit around the bag. Way too hard for a sleepy head in the morning!  I picked the bag after I put my outfit together. I really wanted to wear my floral scarf so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040597
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Looking real good.  This “sleepy” look is very cute.


----------



## dgphoto

This studded tote on my arm today


----------



## holiday123

Nomad with tearose charm


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Because I needed lots of stuff today! Vintage Light Tote.
> View attachment 4040550


You have some of the best leather!!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4038831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm carrying my beautiful small turnlock Borough.  I saw mom this weekend and she is downsizing her cup and saucer collection!  Here's what I brought home.  So we're all posing together.


All so pretty!


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> You have some of the best leather!!


 thanks. I have been very very fortunate in alot of online purchases. This bag rehabbed nicely from some water stains. The surprise when it came was that the original owner applied some sort of shiny something, as, I guess a protectorant (is that a word?). Fortunately the water stains and dirt lifted off, with the shiny coat still remaining. On the rehab thread I was calling it "shiny tote".


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> Because I needed lots of stuff today! Vintage Light Tote.
> View attachment 4040550


Your vintage bags all look amazing. Is this a part of your original collection or a bag you rehabbed? Is this the BT color?



meepabeep said:


> New to me Penelope crossbody...


Beautiful color and detail.



houseof999 said:


> Back to my Legacy drawstring today. I'm not forcing myself to plan my outfit around the bag. Way too hard for a sleepy head in the morning!  I picked the bag after I put my outfit together. I really wanted to wear my floral scarf so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040597
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



I remember this bag. It is really nice. It looks great with your outfit.



dgphoto said:


> This studded tote on my arm today
> View attachment 4041144





holiday123 said:


> Nomad with tearose charm


Beautiful! I wish I had purchased the black tea rose Nomad.


----------



## OperaCake

On my vacation  .


----------



## HappyLVaddict

OperaCake said:


> On my vacation  [emoji2].
> 
> View attachment 4041624


Very pretty!

Skickat från min FRD-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## inkfade

holiday123 said:


> Nomad with tearose charm



I love the looks of this bag, it's so beautiful with that gunmetal hardware. I'm on the hunt for a preloved one right now.


----------



## holiday123

inkfade said:


> I love the looks of this bag, it's so beautiful with that gunmetal hardware. I'm on the hunt for a preloved one right now.


Thank you, I just scored this pre-loved for $85 on Ebay   Never liked the way the Nomad looked on me until I tried on my mom's broken-in navy one.  It was so nice and slouchy and didn't look huge on me like they do when new!  Can't wait for this to get that broken-in look too!


----------



## inkfade

holiday123 said:


> Thank you, I just scored this pre-loved for $85 on Ebay   Never liked the way the Nomad looked on me until I tried on my mom's broken-in navy one.  It was so nice and slouchy and didn't look huge on me like they do when new!  Can't wait for this to get that broken-in look too!



That's an amazing deal, and it looks to be in great shape! Yeah, the ones on ebay right now are a little too high for me. One will come along at the right price for me, I just have to wait. But congrats on your bag!!


----------



## houseof999

First time carrying this camera bag. I'm terrified I'll get it dirty. Lol! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzanne B.

houseof999 said:


> First time carrying this camera bag. I'm terrified I'll get it dirty. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041899
> View attachment 4041900
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Pretty! It looks great on you! Just spray it with protectant to help the dirt and jean transfer from 'grinding in'.


----------



## Syren

Sharky charm to match the blue details of my Whipstitch Rogue. For some reason the Coach website didn’t allow this charm to be monogrammed. I would have loved to get the shark emoji on the back [emoji19]


----------



## BaileyW

My Drifter is out with me today
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## houseof999

Suzanne B. said:


> Pretty! It looks great on you! Just spray it with protectant to help the dirt and jean transfer from 'grinding in'.


I don't own any such thing.. what is the name and where can I buy it? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## holiday123

Syren said:


> View attachment 4042243
> 
> 
> Sharky charm to match the blue details of my Whipstitch Rogue. For some reason the Coach website didn’t allow this charm to be monogrammed. I would have loved to get the shark emoji on the back [emoji19]


Looks great. I ordered the same sharky on coach.com, but it allowed monograms when I did it.  I actually got one for my mom too.  We both got our initials and a shark emoji.  I ordered on Friday the 13th and they arrived today.  I planned on using on my MFF blue/white plaid tote because the print seems beachy to me (so a sharky charm right? lol) but it looks great on rogue too!


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> First time carrying this camera bag. I'm terrified I'll get it dirty. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041899
> View attachment 4041900
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Love it! It looks great with your outfit. I LOVE your boots!!


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> I don't own any such thing.. what is the name and where can I buy it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



I use Apple Garde on my bags & it does a great job-
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B...+repellent&dpPl=1&dpID=41XRhFompDL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Suzanne B.

houseof999 said:


> I don't own any such thing.. what is the name and where can I buy it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Yea, like Sarah said, Apple Garde rain and stain is good and I've recently read about Collonil Carbon Pro from some members on TPF and they say it works great too.


----------



## houseof999

Suzanne B. said:


> Yea, like Sarah said, Apple Garde rain and stain is good and I've recently read about Collonil Carbon Pro from some members on TPF and they say it works great too.





Sarah03 said:


> I use Apple Garde on my bags & it does a great job-
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B...+repellent&dpPl=1&dpID=41XRhFompDL&ref=plSrch


Thanks ladies! 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Looks great. I ordered the same sharky on coach.com, but it allowed monograms when I did it.  I actually got one for my mom too.  We both got our initials and a shark emoji.  I ordered on Friday the 13th and they arrived today.  I planned on using on my MFF blue/white plaid tote because the print seems beachy to me (so a sharky charm right? lol) but it looks great on rogue too!



Thanks!  I ordered on the 11th, I even tried on my computer to see if maybe it wasn’t letting me add monogramming because I was on my phone. It was weird because it would show up for the marine color shark but not the denim. I just looked and monogramming is now available. I’m kinda bummed lol I would have loved a shark emoji!


----------



## pianolize

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4038831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm carrying my beautiful small turnlock Borough.  I saw mom this weekend and she is downsizing her cup and saucer collection!  Here's what I brought home.  So we're all posing together.


Those are gorgeous!!!
I went the opposite way and happened by a ceramics sale on a college entryway- brought home 3 odd-sized mugs!


----------



## musiclover

pianolize said:


> Those are gorgeous!!!
> I went the opposite way and happened by a ceramics sale on a college entryway- brought home 3 odd-sized mugs!




Thank you!  Mom's always had an extensive fine china collection so I'm kind of excited to be receiving some pieces from her to use for my own entertaining.

I like mugs, too!  Always on the lookout for the next perfect mug for my morning coffee. Right now I'm still using a reindeer Christmas mug because it's the best one I've purchased in the last while.


----------



## pianolize

musiclover said:


> Thank you!  Mom's always had an extensive fine china collection so I'm kind of excited to be receiving some pieces from her to use for my own entertaining.
> 
> I like mugs, too!  Always on the lookout for the next perfect mug for my morning coffee. Right now I'm still using a reindeer Christmas mug because it's the best one I've purchased in the last while.


I definitely have a mug problem...
(And funny you should mention that, bc today I wore my holiday penguin tree socks! In boots of course, but seriously it was winter today...)


----------



## musiclover

pianolize said:


> I definitely have a mug problem...
> (And funny you should mention that, bc today I wore my holiday penguin tree socks! In boots of course, but seriously it was winter today...)


I believe you. We’ve had constant rain. Yesterday was the first sunny day in ages but it’s raining again tonight and the temperatures are chilly. 

I love penguins!  I teach the Littles and we just finished a big study on penguins at school.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Your vintage bags all look amazing. Is this a part of your original collection or a bag you rehabbed? Is this the BT color?


  Thanks. With the exception of one bag, all my vintage were purchased preowned. While I came to admire Coach in the ‘90s, I couldn’t afford Coach then. In the middle of the ‘00s, I began picking up a few bags on eBay and at consignment shops. I bought the majority of what I have been posting in the last two years. Making up for lost time 
While I am guilty of impulse bids and offers (and subsequent purchase!), I really try to look critically at bags. I just don’t have the ambition (yet) for major fixes likes piping wear and tears so I look for bags at a lower price that may just have minor stains or just need a good conditioning. Maybe just a little dye touch up. It is amazing what a dunking and the right conditioners will do for a bag. Exhibit A, the R/R thread.
Bought this girl last year. She is from the Lightweight collect circa 1988-1992 and believe the color from that time is called Chamois. I have a catalogue pic of the bag and color options somewhere. To the best of my knowledge, they did not offer BT in Lightweight bags. Next to this , my Brits are a definitely a deeper shade.
So I’ll use a Brit today and give you a side by side


----------



## Lake Effect

holiday123 said:


> Nomad with tearose charm


Lovely. If I come across this on the secondary market, I am doomed.


----------



## holiday123

Mineral Willow floral crossbody clutch for hands-free errands today.


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Mineral Willow floral crossbody clutch for hands-free errands today.


Twins!  I love mine, too, and use it as a clutch with no strap. It’s handy to place in my work bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> Thanks. With the exception of one bag, all my vintage were purchased preowned. While I came to admire Coach in the ‘90s, I couldn’t afford Coach then. In the middle of the ‘00s, I began picking up a few bags on eBay and at consignment shops. I bought the majority of what I have been posting in the last two years. Making up for lost time
> While I am guilty of impulse bids and offers (and subsequent purchase!), I really try to look critically at bags. I just don’t have the ambition (yet) for major fixes likes piping wear and tears so I look for bags at a lower price that may just have minor stains or just need a good conditioning. Maybe just a little dye touch up. It is amazing what a dunking and the right conditioners will do for a bag. Exhibit A, the R/R thread.
> Bought this girl last year. She is from the Lightweight collect circa 1988-1992 and believe the color from that time is called Chamois. I have a catalogue pic of the bag and color options somewhere. To the best of my knowledge, they did not offer BT in Lightweight bags. Next to this , my Brits are a definitely a deeper shade.
> So I’ll use a Brit today and give you a side by side


Thanks for the info. Do you use CPR Leather conditioner or something else?


----------



## jade

Way too obsessed with these foldover crossbody bags. This is #4.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Twins!  I love mine, too, and use it as a clutch with no strap. It’s handy to place in my work bag.
> So pretty!
> View attachment 4043042





holiday123 said:


> Mineral Willow floral crossbody clutch for hands-free errands today.


This is beautiful. I don't have any embellished bags (other than evening) and love how subtle yet lovely this is!


----------



## tealocean

jade said:


> Way too obsessed with these foldover crossbody bags. This is #4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043086


If you take a pic of the inside I would love to see it-especially how things fit!


----------



## Bagmedic

OperaCake said:


> On my vacation  .
> 
> View attachment 4041624


Something about this color.....I want it in the 25.  It says cherry blossom to me and just a happy color!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Nomad with tearose charm


This is pretty! I've also thought the Nomad and regular Chelsea wouldn't look right on me. I love the smaller Chelsea crossbod. I can carry a large bag well, but it's a large bag with that shape that I don't see looking great on me. I'm glad to hear you love it!


----------



## Stephg

tealocean said:


> This is pretty! I've also thought the Nomad and regular Chelsea wouldn't look right on me. I love the smaller Chelsea crossbod. I can carry a large bag well, but it's a large bag with that shape that I don't see looking great on me. I'm glad to hear you love it!



I thought it wouldn’t look good on me either till I tried it, love it the nomad!


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> This is beautiful. I don't have any embellished bags (other than evening) and love how subtle yet lovely this is!


Thank you. I agree, I usually don't go for over embellished bags, but they did this one well.


----------



## holiday123

musiclover said:


> Twins!  I love mine, too, and use it as a clutch with no strap. It’s handy to place in my work bag.
> 
> View attachment 4043042


Yes, I really like these clutches, especially the newer versions with the back outer pocket for my phone. My original tearose one doesn't have that outside pocket, but is so lovely I use for evenings out when I don't have to fit my sunglass case too.


----------



## holiday123

jade said:


> Way too obsessed with these foldover crossbody bags. This is #4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043086


They're great aren't they? I love the organization inside with that extra gusseted compartment.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> This is beautiful. I don't have any embellished bags (other than evening) and love how subtle yet lovely this is!


I missed out on the mineral Rogue but I love this colour!  It’s a pretty addition to my Coach blues.


----------



## aundria17

My pretty Parker today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




sent from Samsung note 8


----------



## Lady&theBag

Switched into this beauty for the weekend. 
Ultra Marine Patent Lindsey 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWDimples

Lady&theBag said:


> Switched into this beauty for the weekend.
> Ultra Marine Patent Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043284
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Bag twins. I need to use it more.


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Yes, I really like these clutches, especially the newer versions with the back outer pocket for my phone. My original tearose one doesn't have that outside pocket, but is so lovely I use for evenings out when I don't have to fit my sunglass case too.


I am the same. I love these elegant clutches for evenings out. It’s so nice and slim yet accommodates a lot in the interior.


----------



## Syren

Black Faye crossbody today, with oil slick Rexy. I love how small this bag is yet fits the perfect amount for bouncing around on weekends. The back slip pocket is perfect for a phone. I feel like the only thing that really gives it away that it’s a MFF bag is the smooth leather used on the flap isn’t the best quality. But I’m not afraid to use it and have it get dings, so I’m ok with it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> First time carrying this camera bag. I'm terrified I'll get it dirty. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041899
> View attachment 4041900
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



SO cute!!! Wish it would have worked for me. Too short for me to wear crossbody. ☹️


----------



## tealocean

Lady&theBag said:


> Switched into this beauty for the weekend.
> Ultra Marine Patent Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043284
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is beautiful!


----------



## extrastar

Just finished errands with Legacy Penny today.


----------



## extrastar

Syren said:


> View attachment 4043380
> 
> Black Faye crossbody today, with oil slick Rexy. I love how small this bag is yet fits the perfect amount for bouncing around on weekends. The back slip pocket is perfect for a phone. I feel like the only thing that really gives it away that it’s a MFF bag is the smooth leather used on the flap isn’t the best quality. But I’m not afraid to use it and have it get dings, so I’m ok with it!



This bag is soo cute! Agreed, I would never guess it was MFF (not that that's a bad thing!) -- looks awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## Syren

extrastar said:


> This bag is soo cute! Agreed, I would never guess it was MFF (not that that's a bad thing!) -- looks awesome. Enjoy!



Thanks!  It’s the MFF version of the Drifter and I love it, totally recommend it!


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you use CPR Leather conditioner or something else?


I had been using Leather Therapy Restorer and Conditioner up until recently. I was getting low on that a few months ago so ordered Leather CPR, as I wanted to try that. The really dry bags also get Obenauf's Oil.


----------



## sugarj1981

Grace in chalk she’s dressy and casual


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> View attachment 4043380
> 
> Black Faye crossbody today, with oil slick Rexy. I love how small this bag is yet fits the perfect amount for bouncing around on weekends. The back slip pocket is perfect for a phone. I feel like the only thing that really gives it away that it’s a MFF bag is the smooth leather used on the flap isn’t the best quality. But I’m not afraid to use it and have it get dings, so I’m ok with it!


These are so pretty! Is the leather not as thick/smooth as the Drifter?


----------



## tealocean

extrastar said:


> Just finished errands with Legacy Penny today.
> 
> View attachment 4043464


So cute! I love it!


----------



## tealocean

sugarj1981 said:


> Grace in chalk she’s dressy and casual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043577
> View attachment 4043578


Very nice! This bag is stunning! Is this the same as the Drifter Satchel as far as shape and function? I have the carryall version and I think it might be my most beautiful bag.


----------



## sugarj1981

tealocean said:


> Very nice! This bag is stunning! Is this the same as the Drifter Satchel as far as shape and function? I have the carryall version and I think it might be my most beautiful bag.



Thank you this is my first quilted bag the leather is super soft and buttery. Yes it’s very similar to the drifter minus the flap on the front.


----------



## extrastar

tealocean said:


> So cute! I love it!



Thank you! I missed out on these a few years back, but luckily there are so many in great condition floating around on eBay. 

I only wish it had a back slip pocket like the Dinky--the only reason I can justify maybe getting a Dinky in the future, haha!


----------



## Syren

tealocean said:


> These are so pretty! Is the leather not as thick/smooth as the Drifter?



I’ve only have seen one Drifter in person lol it just felt less refined?  Not as supple maybe but it’s still great. The suede on the sides and buffalo leather on the front and back is really nice!


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> I’ve only have seen one Drifter in person lol it just felt less refined?  Not as supple maybe but it’s still great. The suede on the sides and buffalo leather on the front and back is really nice!


That makes sense. I have one bag in both FP and MFF versions, and the FP feels a tiny bit softer. The older MFF one is almost identical to the FP one, but the newer version seems more plasticky shinier looking. They're crossgrain. In pebbled leather, some of the MFF bags feel more luxurious than the similar FP ones to me, however the FP leather is thicker and stiffer so probably more durable while the MFF pebbled ones are thinner but beautiful leather. I've lost track but have about half and half MFF/FP and it amazes me how different the leather is on all of them.


----------



## tealocean

extrastar said:


> Thank you! I missed out on these a few years back, but luckily there are so many in great condition floating around on eBay.
> 
> I only wish it had a back slip pocket like the Dinky--the only reason I can justify maybe getting a Dinky in the future, haha!


Ha ha! I have been trying to talk myself out of wanting one of these or a Dinky but I would love both!


----------



## Syren

tealocean said:


> That makes sense. I have one bag in both FP and MFF versions, and the FP feels a tiny bit softer. The older MFF one is almost identical to the FP one, but the newer version seems more plasticky shinier looking. They're crossgrain. In pebbled leather, some of the MFF bags feel more luxurious than the similar FP ones to me, however the FP leather is thicker and stiffer so probably more durable while the MFF pebbled ones are thinner but beautiful leather. I've lost track but have about half and half MFF/FP and it amazes me how different the leather is on all of them.



Agree!  I quite a few smaller MFF bags that are lovely. I’d take the Faye over the Drifter because I’m not into the dowel on the Drifter.


----------



## branbran1984

I’ve been loving the Parker with all the fun colors! Holds so much and I’m glad this one has the sewn down center compartment.


----------



## dgphoto

This was actually yesterday... Went with a vintage Station Bag for wandering around the Country Living Fair here in Tennessee. Loads of eye candy!


----------



## raintracks

branbran1984 said:


> I’ve been loving the Parker with all the fun colors! Holds so much and I’m glad this one has the sewn down center compartment.


I'm so over the moon with this bag, it's beautiful![emoji177] 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## branbran1984

raintracks said:


> I'm so over the moon with this bag, it's beautiful![emoji177]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Omg yes! I’ve been carrying it for a week now and I can’t seem to put it down!


----------



## meepabeep

Teal MFF crossbody. I'm impressed with the quality of this and the other one I bought (couldn't resist the sale).


----------



## Laurie Lou

Slouchy Patchwork Rogue today. This guy has been in my closet for awhile now so I’m taking him for a spin.


----------



## houseof999

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4045332
> 
> 
> Slouchy Patchwork Rogue today. This guy has been in my closet for awhile now so I’m taking him for a spin.


I'm so mad I missed out on this one! This is probably the only full size rogue I'm willing to carry because I love all the details!  I asked my SA and she told me there were 150+ left and finally when I wanted to buy it she told me she couldn't order any of those because they are not in USA. Ugh this is why I asked her to keep an eye on the inventory! [emoji35] Grr. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Syren

Vicious attack bear guarding Ivy today.  Don’t look him in the eyes!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My lunch companion today. [emoji3] [emoji294]️ [emoji287]


----------



## tealocean

meepabeep said:


> Teal MFF crossbody. I'm impressed with the quality of this and the other one I bought (couldn't resist the sale).


I have this and love it too! Same color! It's a great size for a pouch/crossbody! Is yours more matte looking on the front than the back and sides? Mine has slight sheen everywhere except the front. The leather on  is stiffer than any of my other crossgrains, but I still love it because of the shape, color and size!


----------



## Bagmedic

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4045332
> 
> 
> Slouchy Patchwork Rogue today. This guy has been in my closet for awhile now so I’m taking him for a spin.


I've had that happen when a necklace I wanted wasn't available in the US.  There were a few in CN but they can't ship them here.  I happened to call a NYC store and they actually had one!  Maybe try a major city store to see if they happen to have old inventory??


----------



## candy3369

houseof999 said:


> I'm so mad I missed out on this one! This is probably the only full size rogue I'm willing to carry because I love all the details!  I asked my SA and she told me there were 150+ left and finally when I wanted to buy it she told me she couldn't order any of those because they are not in USA. Ugh this is why I asked her to keep an eye on the inventory! [emoji35] Grr.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I ordered  this bag from the outlet in March.  It is beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## meepabeep

tealocean said:


> I have this and love it too! Same color! It's a great size for a pouch/crossbody! Is yours more matte looking on the front than the back and sides? Mine has slight sheen everywhere except the front. The leather on  is stiffer than any of my other crossgrains, but I still love it because of the shape, color and size!


Mine has a slight sheen on the front (back and sides also). I love the shape, color, and size too.


----------



## Lake Effect

Syren said:


> View attachment 4045361
> 
> 
> Vicious attack bear guarding Ivy today.  Don’t look him in the eyes!


Those bears scare me a little. I won't!


----------



## IntheOcean

BeachBagGal said:


> My lunch companion today.


She's so pretty, edgy but at the same time, cute! Love it.


----------



## houseof999

Yankee floral cross body clutch.. the print totally put me in the 70s mood.. [emoji16][emoji254][emoji272][emoji170][emoji272][emoji254] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cousinbull

houseof999 said:


> Yankee floral cross body clutch.. the print totally put me in the 70s mood.. [emoji16][emoji254][emoji272][emoji170][emoji272][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046465
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Yes! It definetly has a 70's-ish vibe! I love things like that! Ive always said i should have been born in the 70's!


----------



## cousinbull

My duffle feed sac bucket bag in the afternoon, my british tan willis this morning.i can never make my mind up!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..lol


----------



## sugarj1981

Black beauty rogue 25


----------



## Esquared72

It may be chilly and gray out, but darn it...it’s Spring! At least the calendar says so, even if the weather doesn’t. So I am carrying Chalk Nomad in the hopes Mother Nature complies to the season. My cat, Ralphie, remains unimpressed.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Yankee floral cross body clutch.. the print totally put me in the 70s mood.. [emoji16][emoji254][emoji272][emoji170][emoji272][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046465
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



I have this print in the Nolita wristlet. So cute! [emoji173]️ [emoji254]


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> I have this print in the Nolita wristlet. So cute! [emoji173]️ [emoji254]


Yes, you inspired me to get the print. I couldn't find the Nolita in a price I liked so opted for this instead. [emoji16]

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## faintlymacabre

Still loving this 1941 Duffle so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tealocean

cousinbull said:


> My duffle feed sac bucket bag in the afternoon, my british tan willis this morning.i can never make my mind up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..lol


Sometimes I do this too!


----------



## cousinbull

tealocean said:


> Sometimes I do this too!


Im glad to know im not the only one!! I dump all of my stuff from the bag i carried the day before onto the bed, look thru my bags and decide on one, only to come back later and change again!lol


----------



## cousinbull

Lake Effect said:


> Those bears scare me a little. I won't!


I didnt know coach made a ragdoll -like teddy bear!! I want one now!! Lol


----------



## cousinbull

Lady&theBag said:


> Switched into this beauty for the weekend.
> Ultra Marine Patent Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043284
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I love the color combo! Great job, super cute!


----------



## cousinbull

Lake Effect said:


> Because I needed lots of stuff today! Vintage Light Tote.
> View attachment 4040550


Im playing "catch up" today.lol i didnt see this beauty, ive been doimg my whole house this week..cleaned the fridge, washed mt. St. Laundry, the kids rooms...livin the dream..i really like the key fob! Its really stands out against the tan leathermy tan equestrian bag comes today!! I think its the same color, so i may have to buy a cute keychain to go with it


----------



## meepabeep

Still carrying my new teal MFF crossbody. I'm on the 3rd day, I love it! I'll switch eventually, when I wear something that would look better with another bag.


----------



## eleanors36

Carrying my Coach Scout today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Stephg

faintlymacabre said:


> Still loving this 1941 Duffle so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Love this! I have one in saddle and love how easy it is to carry! What a beauty, enjoy


----------



## Kidclarke

Rexy/Sharky kinda day.


----------



## myluvofbags

Lady&theBag said:


> Ms Orchid Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037429
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So pretty, especially with your decorations, matches perfectly 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## myluvofbags

eleanors36 said:


> Carrying my Coach Scout today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047890
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app


What a great green shade 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## houseof999

I'm getting braver with light color bags. Scored this like new bag recently. It matches my mbmj wallet perfectly! I have no idea what the color name is of this bag but it's not chalk.  If anyone know let me know please. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meloss

houseof999 said:


> I'm getting braver with light color bags. Scored this like new bag recently. It matches my mbmj wallet perfectly! I have no idea what the color name is of this bag but it's not chalk.  If anyone know let me know please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048001
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


It looks like mint.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> I'm getting braver with light color bags. Scored this like new bag recently. It matches my mbmj wallet perfectly! I have no idea what the color name is of this bag but it's not chalk.  If anyone know let me know please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048001
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Parchment maybe? I had this bag a while back but gave to my mom.  Loved the plump pebbly leather.


----------



## houseof999

Meloss said:


> It looks like mint.





holiday123 said:


> Parchment maybe? I had this bag a while back but gave to my mom.  Loved the plump pebbly leather.


Definitely not mint. I don't think this bag came in mint green color. 
Possibly parchment. It's closer to beige/cream color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Definitely not mint. I don't think this bag came in mint green color.
> Possibly parchment. It's closer to beige/cream color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Mine was poorly listed so no tag unfortunately to see color name

Edit, it actually wasn't poorly listed, I must have just gotten a deal?!


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Mine was poorly listed so no tag unfortunately to see color name
> 
> Edit, it actually wasn't poorly listed, I must have just gotten a deal?!


EC? - maybe ecru?


----------



## Teagaggle

houseof999 said:


> I'm getting braver with light color bags. Scored this like new bag recently. It matches my mbmj wallet perfectly! I have no idea what the color name is of this bag but it's not chalk.  If anyone know let me know please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048001
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


LOVE! It's the Coach Bleecker "Toaster" bag. It came in a large & small.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> EC? - maybe ecru?


Omg you got a killer deal! I paid $60. It has to be Ecru! Thanks so much! [emoji126]

ETA I didn't get a tag with mine so couldn't tell what color it was. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Omg you got a killer deal! I paid $60. It has to be Ecru! Thanks so much! [emoji126]
> 
> ETA I didn't get a tag with mine so couldn't tell what color it was.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I pulled that tag off of a Japanese site.

I'm good at finding deals, I'm terrible at saying NO to them :/


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> I pulled that tag off of a Japanese site.
> 
> I'm good at finding deals, I'm terrible at saying NO to them :/


Same here! So hard to say no that deal! I don't blame you! 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> Mine was poorly listed so no tag unfortunately to see color name
> 
> Edit, it actually wasn't poorly listed, I must have just gotten a deal?!



Holy crap that’s an amazing deal!  Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> I'm getting braver with light color bags. Scored this like new bag recently. It matches my mbmj wallet perfectly! I have no idea what the color name is of this bag but it's not chalk.  If anyone know let me know please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048001
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



This color may be called Milk if the Toaster is part of the Bleecker line.  I have a Bleecker Sullivan in Milk (same color as far as I can tell from the pic).


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I pulled that tag off of a Japanese site.
> 
> I'm good at finding deals, I'm terrible at saying NO to them :/


It would be rude to say no! I'm the same way.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> It would be rude to say no! I'm the same way.


Thank you for alleviating my guilt about a NWT black parker I just got for $127.  Not the best deal ever, but I'll take it for `65% off retail for a current season bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Yes, you inspired me to get the print. I couldn't find the Nolita in a price I liked so opted for this instead. [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Oh shoot don’t tell LT!!! [emoji85]

(Yes, totally cute print!)


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> This color may be called Milk if the Toaster is part of the Bleecker line.  I have a Bleecker Sullivan in Milk (same color as far as I can tell from the pic).


I really love that bag and leather.  Wish Coach would do it again!  I'd be all over it.


----------



## tealocean

cousinbull said:


> Im glad to know im not the only one!! I dump all of my stuff from the bag i carried the day before onto the bed, look thru my bags and decide on one, only to come back later and change again!lol


Sometimes you need want a different style/size throughout the day. It is great to be able to switch them out as desired.


----------



## tealocean

eleanors36 said:


> Carrying my Coach Scout today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047890
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app


Wow! Beautiful green!


----------



## cousinbull

I hate the weather of april, i have these new leather bags but nothing but RAIN,RAIN,and more RAIN! so im stuck with my wee little wristlet for at least the rest of the week


----------



## Syren

cousinbull said:


> View attachment 4049010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the weather of april, i have these new leather bags but nothing but RAIN,RAIN,and more RAIN! so im stuck with my wee little wristlet for at least the rest of the week



I love this print!  I have it in the brown and red and also the one with the chain strap.  One of my fav wristlets!


----------



## Syren

Sometimes you need 2 sharks!  Protecting my black Rogue.


----------



## houseof999

Syren said:


> View attachment 4049029
> 
> Sometimes you need 2 sharks!  Protecting my black Rogue.


Oh this reminds me, I decided to double up on my bag charms on the soft legacy duffle. It cracked me up as I am easily amused. [emoji16] Here's a pic of my paired cat fish. [emoji23]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Syren

houseof999 said:


> Oh this reminds me, I decided to double up on my bag charms on the soft legacy duffle. It cracked me up as I am easily amused. [emoji16] Here's a pic of my paired cat fish. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049041
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Hahaha I love it!  I’m the same something about the derpy expression on the skeleton sharky makes me laugh. I desperately want the leather puzzle one that is currently on clearance but spending $75 on a charm .... ehhhh I’ll need a few glasses of wine in me to be that reckless [emoji23]


----------



## dgphoto

I carried my custom giant duffle today. Got several compliments that made me feel like it was a good decision to customize it. [emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

dgphoto said:


> I carried my custom giant duffle today. Got several compliments that made me feel like it was a good decision to customize it. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4049260



This turned out really nice.  I know bag customization is very popular these days but you never know how it would actually turn out.


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> I carried my custom giant duffle today. Got several compliments that made me feel like it was a good decision to customize it. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4049260


Looks great!  Where did you get the dino?


----------



## Galaxygrrl

dgphoto said:


> I carried my custom giant duffle today. Got several compliments that made me feel like it was a good decision to customize it. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4049260



Love.....


----------



## dgphoto

Iamminda said:


> This turned out really nice.  I know bag customization is very popular these days but you never know how it would actually turn out.





Bagmedic said:


> Looks great!  Where did you get the dino?





Galaxygrrl said:


> Love.....



Thanks, all! The patch is from eBay. I ordered a second one to put on a T-shirt [emoji23]


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> I carried my custom giant duffle today. Got several compliments that made me feel like it was a good decision to customize it. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4049260


I love it! This is one time I think the embellished version is worth more than the original.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> I love it! This is one time I think the embellished version is worth more than the original.



Thanks, whateve! [emoji173]️


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> I carried my custom giant duffle today. Got several compliments that made me feel like it was a good decision to customize it. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4049260


If you would have a given me a survey asking me to rate my opinion from strongly agree to strongly disagree for adding a sequined patch embellishment to a Coach bag, I would have chosen strongly disagree, and if you told me it was a huge dino, I would have written in *hell to the no* lol lol. But wow, I have to rethink every thing, this bag is all *hell yeah*!  Lol lol , with great hang tags to boot.
Well played dgphoto, well played.
I really hope the intern at Coach assigned to monitering blogs, forums, social media kicks this upstairs.


----------



## dgphoto

Lake Effect said:


> If you would have a given me a survey asking me to rate my opinion from strongly agree to strongly disagree for adding a sequined patch embellishment to a Coach bag, I would have chosen strongly disagree, and if you told me it was a huge dino, I would have written in *hell to the no* lol lol. But wow, I have to rethink every thing, this bag is all *hell yeah*!  Lol lol , with great hang tags to boot.
> Well played dgphoto, well played.
> I really hope the intern at Coach assigned to monitering blogs, forums, social media kicks this upstairs.



Lake Effect, you cracked me up! [emoji23][emoji8] I had posted over in the rehab thread before deciding what to do and finally took the plunge. Got this bag for about $15 at a flea market and it was in rough shape. She isn’t perfect but I love her-just never reached for her. Good news is, because I’ve conditioned and Black Rock’d her thoroughly, the patch will come back off if I wanted it to. Whew! I’m not a huge sequin/bling fan but thought it would be fun and why not, right? YOLO!


----------



## Syren

dgphoto said:


> Lake Effect, you cracked me up! [emoji23][emoji8] I had posted over in the rehab thread before deciding what to do and finally took the plunge. Got this bag for about $15 at a flea market and it was in rough shape. She isn’t perfect but I love her-just never reached for her. Good news is, because I’ve conditioned and Black Rock’d her thoroughly, the patch will come back off if I wanted it to. Whew! I’m not a huge sequin/bling fan but thought it would be fun and why not, right? YOLO!



It came out great!  I’m also one that isn’t really into customization BUT when a bag is in rough shape especially if it has damage that can be hid by altering I think it’s a good idea. This bag has a second life!  What good would it be just sitting there unloved [emoji1] It honestly looks like something Coach would sell at the boutique.


----------



## finer_woman

dgphoto said:


> Lake Effect, you cracked me up! [emoji23][emoji8] I had posted over in the rehab thread before deciding what to do and finally took the plunge. Got this bag for about $15 at a flea market and it was in rough shape. She isn’t perfect but I love her-just never reached for her. Good news is, because I’ve conditioned and Black Rock’d her thoroughly, the patch will come back off if I wanted it to. Whew! I’m not a huge sequin/bling fan but thought it would be fun and why not, right? YOLO!


How did you attach the patch, it's iron on?


----------



## meepabeep

New to me Sutton crossbody (purchased before the ban, lol). Ive tried several other pre-loved signature bags, but none were quite right for me. This one is,  I really like it!


----------



## dgphoto

finer_woman said:


> How did you attach the patch, it's iron on?



I used E6000 but it does have the iron on stuff on the back. [emoji4]


----------



## Scully Piper

dgphoto said:


> I carried my custom giant duffle today. Got several compliments that made me feel like it was a good decision to customize it. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4049260


Wow!!! Awesome and super cool bag!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Carrying my Coach Scout today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047890
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app


That's a gorgeous green!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Coach bag in a coach bag today


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> Lake Effect, you cracked me up! [emoji23][emoji8] I had posted over in the rehab thread before deciding what to do and finally took the plunge. Got this bag for about $15 at a flea market and it was in rough shape. She isn’t perfect but I love her-just never reached for her. Good news is, because I’ve conditioned and Black Rock’d her thoroughly, the patch will come back off if I wanted it to. Whew! I’m not a huge sequin/bling fan but thought it would be fun and why not, right? YOLO!


Just calling it the way I see it! Thank you for remindng me embellishing is all in the eye of the beholder. 
I'll be looking for the link to your store/auctions


----------



## dgphoto

Carried this old gal to the flea today. It’s finally a beautiful day here in Nashville and it was good to get out. Found a lovely vintage Coach to refurbish so it was worth the trip!


----------



## Syren

Loaded up Ivy with new prairie goodies and new C bag charm for work tomorrow. The charm is cuter IRL than I thought it’d be!  I love the pop of yellow against the green. I know these are inside the bag and no one will see them but I know they’re there and it makes me happy [emoji23]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4052074
> 
> Loaded up Ivy with new prairie goodies and new C bag charm for work tomorrow. The charm is cuter IRL than I thought it’d be!  I love the pop of yellow against the green. I know these are inside the bag and no one will see them but I know they’re there and it makes me happy [emoji23]



Cute combo!


----------



## dgphoto

Syren said:


> View attachment 4052074
> 
> Loaded up Ivy with new prairie goodies and new C bag charm for work tomorrow. The charm is cuter IRL than I thought it’d be!  I love the pop of yellow against the green. I know these are inside the bag and no one will see them but I know they’re there and it makes me happy [emoji23]



Love everything! [emoji173]️


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute combo!





dgphoto said:


> Love everything! [emoji173]️



Thank you!!


----------



## extrastar

1941 Saddle 23 with small trifold wallet (just switched back into it for spring!) and my trusty MJ card case.


----------



## Doggie Bag

Chiichan said:


> I brought my new bandit out today for its first trip to work.
> 
> View attachment 3809566


Gorgeous! Is she heavy? What color is that?


----------



## Meganallise

Syren said:


> View attachment 4052074
> 
> Loaded up Ivy with new prairie goodies and new C bag charm for work tomorrow. The charm is cuter IRL than I thought it’d be!  I love the pop of yellow against the green. I know these are inside the bag and no one will see them but I know they’re there and it makes me happy [emoji23]


Love the combo! I have the C on my Melon Tea Rose Rogue and numerous people have commented that they thought it was a pair of handcuffs!


----------



## Syren

Meganallise said:


> Love the combo! I have the C on my Melon Tea Rose Rogue and numerous people have commented that they thought it was a pair of handcuffs!



[emoji23] I can see it a little bit!


----------



## Chiichan

Doggie Bag said:


> Gorgeous! Is she heavy? What color is that?



When it’s on the shoulder it’s not heavy at all. It’s the purple tea rose bandit.


----------



## Lake Effect

Shoulder Sac, circa mid ‘80s. With the strap doubled over, it is great to carry by hand or on fore arm. With Froggie and extra *Luv* along for the ride.


----------



## houseof999

Vintage coach Sonoma drawstring bag today
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Vintage coach Sonoma drawstring bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Looks great with your outfit! Love your bird top!


----------



## houseof999

Thank you! [emoji4]

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Vintage coach Sonoma drawstring bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I've been thinking about carrying mine lately! I love the color of those pants. You coordinate your outfits so well.


----------



## dwipus

my swagger accompany me at work


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I've been thinking about carrying mine lately! I love the color of those pants. You coordinate your outfits so well.


Oops I missed the notification on this one... Thank you! I have a matchy matchy problem. [emoji23] I can't get out it.. I have tried. The only time I can wear things that don't match is at home, to bed. I can't wait to see yours out again! 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## tealocean

dwipus said:


> my swagger accompany me at work


Pretty! I like the little flowers.  I have the regular size in mineral an love yours with flowers!


----------



## Wendyann7

Trying my new NM coach exclusive butterfly charm on my Apricot double swagger.  I like the combo.  The inside of my Swagger is lined in oxblood and the  charm has black and oxblood butterflies


----------



## Doggie Bag

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4053850
> 
> Trying my new NM coach exclusive butterfly charm on my Apricot double swagger.  I like the combo.  The inside of my Swagger is lined in oxblood and the  charm has black and oxblood butterflies


nice


----------



## meepabeep

My new Metallic Fern Mini Kelsey. I've been using it since Saturday.


----------



## Lake Effect

Bancroft Brief ‘97, with one of my favorite scarves. Since the Rogue has similar handles, I tell her she is the Grandma to Rogues!


----------



## Syren

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4054080
> 
> Bancroft Brief ‘97, with one of my favorite scarves. Since the Rogue has similar handles, I tell her she is the Grandma to Rogues!



Hahaha Ok that made me laugh!

Well Grandma is hot! [emoji91]


----------



## Sunshine mama

My mini Christie that I modified.


----------



## aundria17

Coach mailbox 35
	

		
			
		

		
	




sent from Samsung note 8


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4054080
> 
> Bancroft Brief ‘97, with one of my favorite scarves. Since the Rogue has similar handles, I tell her she is the Grandma to Rogues!


Hi @Lake Effect! This is one of my favorite vintage bags in your collection. I've been looking for one since you revealed it.


----------



## SEWDimples

True Red Nomad with Snoopy and Woodstock.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @Lake Effect! This is one of my favorite vintage bags in your collection. I've been looking for one since you revealed it.


Best wishes in scoring one *fingers crossed for you*!


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> True Red Nomad with Snoopy and Woodstock.
> 
> View attachment 4054474


Well I hope this beauty and the little hang tag friends keeps you good company till your Banny comes along!


----------



## CoachMaven

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4054080
> 
> Bancroft Brief ‘97, with one of my favorite scarves. Since the Rogue has similar handles, I tell her she is the Grandma to Rogues!


This is why when people comment on the Rogue how it is a copy of the Lady Dior, I think of this bag and the Watermelon tote and I go, "Really???" And she's a hot grandma!


----------



## Lake Effect

Syren said:


> Hahaha Ok that made me laugh!
> 
> Well Grandma is hot! [emoji91]


Lol lol Hot Granny Banny! I love making up silly names for my bags 
And lol, if your are thinking, um, Lake needs a life, well my Give a damn is busted!


----------



## Lake Effect

I love how many elements from vintage bags , (and complete reissues, like the Courier) get recycled into new styles.


----------



## Lake Effect

CoachMaven said:


> This is why when people comment on the Rogue how it is a copy of the Lady Dior, I think of this bag and the Watermelon tote and I go, "Really???" And she's a hot grandma!


Really? Are people also commenting that the paper bags with handles from Trader Joe’s and Whole Foods are also a copy of the Lady Dior?


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> Really? Are people also commenting that the paper bags with handles from Trader Joe’s and Whole Foods are also a copy of the Lady Dior?


[emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachMaven

Lake Effect said:


> Really? Are people also commenting that the paper bags with handles from Trader Joe’s and Whole Foods are also a copy of the Lady Dior?


  I suppose so, I mean didn't one of the premier designers copy IKEA's blue tote bag? 
Here's the one I was referring to, cracks me up every time: 
https://www.highsnobiety.com/2017/04/25/ikea-responds-balenciaga-copycat-tote-bag/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SEWDimples said:


> True Red Nomad with Snoopy and Woodstock.
> 
> View attachment 4054474


I  how Snoopy looks so great on this bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

CoachMaven said:


> I suppose so, I mean didn't one of the premier designers copy IKEA's blue tote bag?
> Here's the one I was referring to, cracks me up every time:
> https://www.highsnobiety.com/2017/04/25/ikea-responds-balenciaga-copycat-tote-bag/


 I actually use that bag for laundry!
The IKEA  one, not the Bal (didn’t want there to be any confusion lol)


----------



## Syren

Lake Effect said:


> Really? Are people also commenting that the paper bags with handles from Trader Joe’s and Whole Foods are also a copy of the Lady Dior?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



CoachMaven said:


> I suppose so, I mean didn't one of the premier designers copy IKEA's blue tote bag?
> Here's the one I was referring to, cracks me up every time:
> https://www.highsnobiety.com/2017/04/25/ikea-responds-balenciaga-copycat-tote-bag/



Haha!  I’ve never seen this before. Who knew my ikea tote was so high fashion.


----------



## LOVEsersen

I love this tote


----------



## dwipus

tealocean said:


> Pretty! I like the little flowers.  I have the regular size in mineral an love yours with flowers!


wow, me too. i am a little bit confuse to choose between the bigger one or the small one. and i choose the small one. cheers..


----------



## Syren

Rexy and Uni have become best friends so they both wanted to come to work with me today!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hi all! It’s been a lonnngg time since I’ve posted here - I took a break from the forums- kinda got burnt out. 

But I wanted to share today’s companion for the morning commute. 

Olive Carlyle, one of my favorite bags. I love the gunmetal hardware with the olive. So sharp looking.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> True Red Nomad with Snoopy and Woodstock.
> 
> View attachment 4054474


I'm still staring at this beauty! I hope I have a paper bag with me if I see it IRL because I'm sure I'm going to hyperventilate.


----------



## Kidclarke

Back to my first love today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi all! It’s been a lonnngg time since I’ve posted here - I took a break from the forums- kinda got burnt out.
> 
> But I wanted to share today’s companion for the morning commute.
> 
> Olive Carlyle, one of my favorite bags. I love the gunmetal hardware with the olive. So sharp looking.
> View attachment 4054963



Hey there!!! [emoji1327]‍♀️ Welcome back!! Post your goodies anytime! [emoji3]


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> I suppose so, I mean didn't one of the premier designers copy IKEA's blue tote bag?
> Here's the one I was referring to, cracks me up every time:
> https://www.highsnobiety.com/2017/04/25/ikea-responds-balenciaga-copycat-tote-bag/


They also have one that looks like when you buy a blanket in a plastic tote. https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALENCIAGA...LD-OUT/232743761443?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> This is why when people comment on the Rogue how it is a copy of the Lady Dior, I think of this bag and the Watermelon tote and I go, "Really???" And she's a hot grandma!


Exactly. My watermelon tote is pre-creed, so she is the great-grandma to the Rogue.


----------



## dgphoto

It was a fringy kind of day around here. The purple is hard to capture accurately.


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 4055360
> 
> It was a fringy kind of day around here. The purple is hard to capture accurately.


That is gorgeous! I wish they had made this color in the regular size Dakotah.


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi all! It’s been a lonnngg time since I’ve posted here - I took a break from the forums- kinda got burnt out.
> 
> But I wanted to share today’s companion for the morning commute.
> 
> Olive Carlyle, one of my favorite bags. I love the gunmetal hardware with the olive. So sharp looking.
> View attachment 4054963



Gorgeous bag!! I love the color. 
It’s nice to see you posting again!


----------



## Teagaggle

My link Soho on a beautiful night in Orlando. Love the little drinking jar for hot chocolate!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sarah03 said:


> Gorgeous bag!! I love the color.
> It’s nice to see you posting again!



Thanks!  Time for me to catch up and see all the beautiful new bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Hey there!!! [emoji1327]‍♀️ Welcome back!! Post your goodies anytime! [emoji3]



Thanks!! I sure will!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today’s companion. Ocelot Kimberley on the morning commute. I forget how much I love this bag until I carry her again.


----------



## dgphoto

Lots of color today. Didn’t match anything I wore (still have my winter blubber and my spring stuff doesn’t fit) but it’s all good.


----------



## deii

It’s an old pic but I am carrying this Ava today.


----------



## dgphoto

Hanging out with my fellow Lupus warrior, Selena {grace} today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just a reminder to all...Coach has 30% off sale going on right now!


----------



## holiday123

Changed up this old girl by adding the rexy strap (original strap is soooo long) and removed the chain on front. Need to find another dog leash clip with the same hardware to attach to the other end so I can put on and take off at will.


----------



## Winterfell5

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 4055360
> 
> It was a fringy kind of day around here. The purple is hard to capture accurately.


This Dakotah is a Stunning bag!!  I have a black Dakotah without the frindge, one of my all time favorite bags.  The leather on the Dakotah is so beautiful.  I remember all the hype when the Dakotah first came out;  everyone thinking that it would be a Coach "staple."


----------



## whateve

Winterfell5 said:


> This Dakotah is a Stunning bag!!  I have a black Dakotah without the frindge, one of my all time favorite bags.  The leather on the Dakotah is so beautiful.  I remember all the hype when the Dakotah first came out;  everyone thinking that it would be a Coach "staple."


I wish it had been! I love my Dakotah. I would have bought more in other colors if they had more in the regular size. Maybe they could redesign the strap so it wouldn't have those breaking edge problems some people got. Other than that, it is a perfect saddle bag. I like it so much better than the current saddle bags.


----------



## branbran1984

Parker 18 for today!


----------



## musiclover

We’re at the opera to see The Overcoat and denim Dinky 24 is making her official debut!  I love the beautiful chainstrap on this bag.


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> We’re at the opera to see The Overcoat and denim Dinky 24 is making her official debut!  I love the beautiful chainstrap on this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4057823



That strap looks so good against the denim [emoji7]


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> That strap looks so good against the denim [emoji7]


I think so, too.  I'm not sure what I love more:  the denim colour of the leather or the brass and leather chainstrap.  They make a perfect pair!


----------



## Sunshine mama

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4057780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker 18 for today!


This bag screams edgy and luxury! It's beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Nomad today.  Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## whateve

Back in my cognac Legacy duffle


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Back in my cognac Legacy duffle



This charm is made for this bag — real pretty together.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Nomad today.  Have a great weekend everyone


 This picture is killing me! I try to break staring at your beautiful bag by moving my focus to your drink, then I stare at your drink because it looks so delicious, so I have to turn my focus back to your beautiful bag! (Repeat several times.)

You have a great weekend too!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This charm is made for this bag — real pretty together.


Thank you! I love when I find the perfect charm for a bag. It lives there permanently now.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> This picture is killing me! I try to break staring at your beautiful bag by moving my focus to your drink, then I stare at your drink because it looks so delicious, so I have to turn my focus back to your beautiful bag! (Repeat several times.)
> 
> You have a great weekend too!



Thanks RN .  The triple mocha frap was crazy good!!!


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> Back in my cognac Legacy duffle



This color is [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> We’re at the opera to see The Overcoat and denim Dinky 24 is making her official debut!  I love the beautiful chainstrap on this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4057823





Iamminda said:


> Nomad today.  Have a great weekend everyone





whateve said:


> Back in my cognac Legacy duffle



The islanders are coming out to play with their already owned bags! [emoji14][emoji3]Love it! Very nice!!!


----------



## Bagmedic

Iamminda said:


> Nomad today.  Have a great weekend everyone


Is that the black cherry color?  I think that is the name of it.   Your bag looks in great condition.  Mine is in good condition but I noticed some color wearing off near the top.  I really need to get that bag authenticated.  I bought it from someone on eBay who happened to live locally so we met at the mall.  I am not hard on my bags so I am thinking there is something not kosher about it.  It had a Macy's tag on it.  Still could be a fake she put the tag on.  On my To Do List!


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> Back in my cognac Legacy duffle


I like the black accent piece on the strap!


----------



## Iamminda

Bagmedic said:


> Is that the black cherry color?  I think that is the name of it.   Your bag looks in great condition.  Mine is in good condition but I noticed some color wearing off near the top.  I really need to get that bag authenticated.  I bought it from someone on eBay who happened to live locally so we met at the mall.  I am not hard on my bags so I am thinking there is something not kosher about it.  It had a Macy's tag on it.  Still could be a fake she put the tag on.  On my To Do List!



Hi.  Yes, mine is the black cherry color.  I bought it from Macy’s a couple of years ago.  I just checked my bag and found one tiny little spot of discoloration (I am guessing it wasn’t there when I bought it).  Anyways, I don’t use this bag often and am pretty good with all my bags.  So maybe this color is prone to color loss?  It wouldn’t hurt to get it authenticated.


----------



## Bagmedic

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Yes, mine is the black cherry color.  I bought it from Macy’s a couple of years ago.  I just checked my bag and found one tiny little spot of discoloration (I am guessing it wasn’t there when I bought it).  Anyways, I don’t use this bag often and am pretty good with all my bags.  So maybe this color is prone to color loss?  It wouldn’t hurt to get it authenticated.


I will.  I've never had any bags do this.  Thanks for letting me know how your bag is doing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Nomad today.  Have a great weekend everyone


 The leather looks so buttery and scrumptious! And the drink too!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> The leather looks so buttery and scrumptious! And the drink too!



Thanks SM


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> I like the black accent piece on the strap!


Thanks! That is actually a leather loop to hold the doubled strap together. It is originally from an early 2000s Coach duffle that I sold and forgot to include when I sold it. I wish Coach still provided these to match all bags that have straps that can be doubled. I think it looks neater.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Bagmedic said:


> Is that the black cherry color?  I think that is the name of it.   Your bag looks in great condition.  Mine is in good condition but I noticed some color wearing off near the top.  I really need to get that bag authenticated.  I bought it from someone on eBay who happened to live locally so we met at the mall.  I am not hard on my bags so I am thinking there is something not kosher about it.  It had a Macy's tag on it.  Still could be a fake she put the tag on.  On my To Do List!


Unfortunately, a lot of leather is dyed on the ‘surface’ only and not through and through. That kind of dye job has a tendency to wear off. The Legacy bags from a few years back were horrible about color wear, especially on the corners.


----------



## Syren

I used 2 bags yesterday!  Cloud Bowery with Rexy during the day and added a chain strap to Elvis for evening. I think the chain strap looks so cute on Elvis [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Please help me choose. I dont know which to keep!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Please help me choose!


----------



## BagsRGreat

Sunshine mama said:


> Please help me choose!


Although peony is my favorite Coach pink, I like the washed red Parker with the scalloped edges the most of the three, probably as the smallest bag is too small for my needs, even though it is adorable.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Please help me choose!


Hi SM!
All three are beautiful! That's a hard decision to make. I would keep all three, but if I couldn't, I would keep the back two. If I could only keep one....well that just can't happen! 
Good luck with your decision! You're going to have a beautiful bag, whichever one you keep!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Please help me choose!


I like the one on the far right. It seems to be the most useful size and I find solid colors go with my clothes better than colorblock. I love the flower turnlock!


----------



## CoachMaven

I think I'm in the minority, I am not a big tea rose fan, so I'd pick the colorblock version on the upper left. But if you love the tea rose look, get the washed red one.


----------



## Bagmedic

I like the washed red one.  It looks nice on this style and the turnlock takes it over the top!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> Please help me choose!


Probably colorblock


----------



## Sunshine mama

@BagsRGreat @RuedeNesle @whateve @CoachMaven @Bagmedic @ccbaggirl89 
THANK YOU for helping! I decided to keep the red one and the small pink one! That way I can have the best of both worlds...having one Parker bag, and  one peony colored bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> @BagsRGreat @RuedeNesle @whateve @CoachMaven @Bagmedic @ccbaggirl89
> THANK YOU for helping! I decided to keep the red one and the small pink one! That way I can have the best of both worlds...having one Parker bag, and  one peony colored bag.



You're welcome!
Congrats on your decision! Being "slightly" partial to red , I'm glad it's one of the bags you're keeping.
Enjoy both of them!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> @BagsRGreat @RuedeNesle @whateve @CoachMaven @Bagmedic @ccbaggirl89
> THANK YOU for helping! I decided to keep the red one and the small pink one! That way I can have the best of both worlds...having one Parker bag, and  one peony colored bag.


I was going to suggest the same thing. Keep the solid ones if you couldn't decide between them but the color block had to go. I like the chalk and peony together but don't like the tan with it. I wish it was gray instead.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> @BagsRGreat @RuedeNesle @whateve @CoachMaven @Bagmedic @ccbaggirl89
> THANK YOU for helping! I decided to keep the red one and the small pink one! That way I can have the best of both worlds...having one Parker bag, and  one peony colored bag.



Late to this thread today.  I would have suggested keeping the red one.  And then I like the pink one the second best (due to its smaller size and vulnerability of the lighter color).  Good decision to keep the red and pink for variety.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Lake Effect

I am really intrigued by the color block combination! Enjoy your bags


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> View attachment 4059230
> View attachment 4059231
> 
> I used 2 bags yesterday!  Cloud Bowery with Rexy during the day and added a chain strap to Elvis for evening. I think the chain strap looks so cute on Elvis [emoji7]


These are adorable!


----------



## Syren

tealocean said:


> These are adorable!



Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

dgphoto said:


> Lots of color today. Didn’t match anything I wore (still have my winter blubber and my spring stuff doesn’t fit) but it’s all good.
> View attachment 4056556



Love the colors. What a fun bag!


----------



## CashmereFiend

Oxblood rogue with prairie rivets yesterday. Is it wrong to match the lining of a bag with my cardigan? Love that pop of bright red suede.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@houseof999 @Iamminda @Lake Effect 
It was very hard to decide, but all your suggestions plus the suggestions of others here on tpf solidified my decision and I felt comfortable with it. Since I'm so indecisive, it was so hard! I asked my children and hubby but it was no help. So you all really made it easier!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tea rose Parker I just got.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Tea rose Parker I just got.



Beautiful debut SM — I like the purse charms too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful debut SM — I like the purse charms too.


Thank you  IM!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Sunshine mama said:


> Tea rose Parker I just got.



Absolutely gorgeous!!! That colour is stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chanellover2015 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! That colour is stunning!


Thank you @Chanellover2015 !


----------



## Lake Effect

Kidclarke said:


> Back to my first love today!
> View attachment 4055048


Good Lord, every time I see one of these big ole slouchies, it contributes to the not-so-subliminal message in the back of my brain that I need a big slouchy Rogue!


----------



## Ireiki4u

Wild Tea Rose and matching watch strap. Off to the movies with me.


----------



## dgphoto

[emoji445] hangin’ out [in] the passenger side [emoji445]


----------



## houseof999

dgphoto said:


> [emoji445] hangin’ out [in] the passenger side [emoji445]
> View attachment 4062540


Oh so you don't want no scrub? I'll take him.. since he is hollering at me! [emoji23][emoji38]


----------



## dgphoto

houseof999 said:


> Oh so you don't want no scrub? I'll take him.. since he is hollering at me! [emoji23][emoji38]



Lol, I wondered if anyone would get that reference!


----------



## houseof999

dgphoto said:


> Lol, I wondered if anyone would get that reference!


I just realized how shameless he is with all his balls hanging out! [emoji38]


----------



## Esquared72

Cute little crossbody is proving to be great for vacation in the Poconos [emoji173]️


----------



## Syren

Sorry if everyone is sick of my Ivy Rogue [emoji23] But it’s all I want to carry lately and I completed my MFF rose collection!  Finally scored the bag charm!  I love this scarf [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Syren said:


> View attachment 4063017
> 
> Sorry if everyone is sick of my Ivy Rogue [emoji23] But it’s all I want to carry lately and I completed my MFF rose collection!  Finally scored the bag charm!  I love this scarf [emoji7]


Hi Syren!
We're on TPF because we never get sick of seeing beautiful bags and accessories! I love when I have a bag I don't want to stop carrying or showing off! Your Rogue and rose collection are beautiful!
Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4063017
> 
> Sorry if everyone is sick of my Ivy Rogue [emoji23] But it’s all I want to carry lately and I completed my MFF rose collection!  Finally scored the bag charm!  I love this scarf [emoji7]



Loving all thoses [emoji257] !!


----------



## Syren

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Syren!
> We're on TPF because we never get sick of seeing beautiful bags and accessories! I love when I have a bag I don't want to stop carrying or showing off! Your Rogue and rose collection are beautiful!
> Enjoy!



Haha!  Very good point!  Thank you [emoji16]


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving all thoses [emoji257] !!



Thank you!  I love roses!  Regret not buying the Elvis rose scarf, hopefully it’ll show up one last time lol


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> View attachment 4063017
> 
> Sorry if everyone is sick of my Ivy Rogue [emoji23] But it’s all I want to carry lately and I completed my MFF rose collection!  Finally scored the bag charm!  I love this scarf [emoji7]



Agree with BBG — love the roses especially on Miss Ivy.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Syren said:


> View attachment 4063017
> 
> Sorry if everyone is sick of my Ivy Rogue [emoji23] But it’s all I want to carry lately and I completed my MFF rose collection!  Finally scored the bag charm!  I love this scarf [emoji7]


It's so beautiful and I love the accessories you chose. Lovely!


----------



## Syren

Iamminda said:


> Agree with BBG — love the roses especially on Miss Ivy.



[emoji51] thank you!


----------



## Syren

BaguetteBlonde said:


> It's so beautiful and I love the accessories you chose. Lovely!



Why thank you!!


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> View attachment 4063017
> 
> Sorry if everyone is sick of my Ivy Rogue [emoji23] But it’s all I want to carry lately and I completed my MFF rose collection!  Finally scored the bag charm!  I love this scarf [emoji7]


Your handbag and accessories are so gorgeous!  I love the roses and Miss Ivy. It’s really a stunning set.


----------



## Bagmedic

I love seeing how people accessorize their bag and make it unique!  Nice job with the roses and ivy Rogue!


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> Your handbag and accessories are so gorgeous!  I love the roses and Miss Ivy. It’s really a stunning set.





Bagmedic said:


> I love seeing how people accessorize their bag and make it unique!  Nice job with the roses and ivy Rogue!



Thank you! I love seeing how people chose charms for their bags and what’s inside haha!


----------



## TsumTsum

Syren said:


> View attachment 4063017
> 
> Sorry if everyone is sick of my Ivy Rogue [emoji23] But it’s all I want to carry lately and I completed my MFF rose collection!  Finally scored the bag charm!  I love this scarf [emoji7]


WOW! I love this set!! Congrats on finding your last piece!


----------



## Stephg

Large Mercer in fog


----------



## Syren

TsumTsum said:


> WOW! I love this set!! Congrats on finding your last piece!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Iamminda

Classic Willis today


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Classic Willis today



Love this classic (and the bright blue wall behind it!)!!


----------



## musiclover

Stephg said:


> Large Mercer in fog
> View attachment 4063885


I love the fog with gold hardware.  It is such a pretty combination.  I bought my mom a wallet in fog and it's just so beautiful.  I'm envious every time she brings it out!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Classic Willis today


IM, I didn't know you had this beauty!  I love it.   The leather looks so lush.  I'm uncertain if I should get a Willis with gold hardware for myself, or a black/gold Rambler or a black/gold Station bag.  I'm just enjoying the vintage leather on my Court bag so much I thought another vintage bag could be fun!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> IM, I didn't know you had this beauty!  I love it.   The leather looks so lush.  I'm uncertain if I should get a Willis with gold hardware for myself, or a black/gold Rambler or a black/gold Station bag.  I'm just enjoying the vintage leather on my Court bag so much I thought another vintage bag could be fun!


Of those, I find the station bag to be the least usable, for me. It doesn't have much depth. I really love the Rambler's Legacy. It is such a cute shape. It might not hold as much as the court. The Willis holds about the same as the court. I prefer the wider strap of the Rambler's Legacy over the others, but it doesn't have a hand carry option.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Of those, I find the station bag to be the least usable, for me. It doesn't have much depth. I really love the Rambler's Legacy. It is such a cute shape. It might not hold as much as the court. The Willis holds about the same as the court. I prefer the wider strap of the Rambler's Legacy over the others, but it doesn't have a hand carry option.


Thank you, whateve, for your thoughts.  I like the Rambler's Legacy as well.  I really like how the strap buckles down the side (hope I'm thinking of the right bag).  The handheld strap is handy, I must say, on the Court bag.  I wasn't sure about the size of the Court bag compared to Willis.  I like the proportion of the Court on me so maybe the Willis should also be considered.


----------



## dgphoto

[emoji445] I’m a rocket man... [emoji445] 


[emoji573]


----------



## holiday123

MFF Isla in pool with Rexy for errands today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> MFF Isla in pool with Rexy for errands today.



Cute! Is this an accurate representation of the color Pool?


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Is this an accurate representation of the color Pool?


It's pretty close, I took the pic without flash, but I think it is still a little darker in person.


----------



## Wendyann7

My squishy black 1941 Ace


----------



## Sarah03

Wendyann7 said:


> My squishy black 1941 Ace



Beautiful! I love the strap with it!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Vintage copley to work today


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Wendyann7 said:


> My squishy black 1941 Ace


I love that bag


----------



## Lake Effect

Wendyann7 said:


> My squishy black 1941 Ace





BaguetteBlonde said:


> I love that bag


Me too! Now I have Ace and Rogue swimming around my brain! Specially with Ace in Cornflower. Black looks just as nice!


----------



## Lake Effect

musiclover said:


> IM, I didn't know you had this beauty!  I love it.   The leather looks so lush.  I'm uncertain if I should get a Willis with gold hardware for myself, or a black/gold Rambler or a black/gold Station bag.  I'm just enjoying the vintage leather on my Court bag so much I thought another vintage bag could be fun!


I don’t have the bags you mentioned. I have a black Plaza. I will pick up a Willis when I see it at a bargain price. Lol , I feel like how can I say I collect and use vintage and not have a Willis? lol


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I don’t have the bags you mentioned. I have a black Plaza. I will pick up a Willis when I see it at a bargain price. Lol , I feel like how can I say I collect and use vintage and not have a Willis? lol


I like the Plaza better than Willis or Court! I think the shape is adorable, and the large one holds more than either I think.


----------



## dgphoto

This gal and I hit town today for a pedi. She was a recent rescue that rehabbed rather nicely. 


Before:


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I like the Plaza better than Willis or Court! I think the shape is adorable, and the large one holds more than either I think.


I agree with you on both counts! I love my black Plaza. I really have to hold myself back from looking for it other colors. But I would get a small Plaza and Bella on a deal if I could. Side note, I went through my watch list on eBay and it looks like a small Plaza in black sold for $172!


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> This gal and I hit town today for a pedi. She was a recent rescue that rehabbed rather nicely.
> View attachment 4066103
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 4066104
> 
> View attachment 4066105


Lovely. I am convinced that Brits that have not been abused past the point of no return make great rehab/ returns.


----------



## Lake Effect

With me today! Bleeker love.


----------



## whateve

I've been carrying my red Sonoma drawstring for the last several days. I'm going to switch into pink Parker for Mother's Day.


----------



## SEWDimples

Wendyann7 said:


> My squishy black 1941 Ace


Bag Twins! It looks great with this strap. I might have to try it.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Vintage copley to work today


Very nice. It goes well with you attire.


----------



## Sarah03

dgphoto said:


> This gal and I hit town today for a pedi. She was a recent rescue that rehabbed rather nicely.
> View attachment 4066103
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 4066104
> 
> View attachment 4066105



Wow! It looks fantastic- great work!


----------



## Iamminda

Lake Effect said:


> I don’t have the bags you mentioned. I have a black Plaza. I will pick up a Willis when I see it at a bargain price. Lol , I feel like how can I say I collect and use vintage and not have a Willis? lol



I just googled the Plaza bag — so cute, like a roundish baby of the Court bag and City Bag.


----------



## houseof999

Lol! [emoji23]





Iamminda said:


> I just googled the Plaza bag — so cute, like a roundish baby of the Court bag and City Bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Willis [emoji173]️


----------



## Lake Effect

Iamminda said:


> I just googled the Plaza bag — so cute, like a roundish baby of the Court bag and City Bag.


It comes in two sizes. The larger, which I have, is about 11 1/2 by 9 inches. The smaller is about 9 1/2 by 8 inches. I feel like I can get a little more in it than my City Bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

Happy Mother’s Day to all  Going to a casual family gathering later. It is a bit gloomy in my neck of the woods. Brightening it up with rehabbed distressed (to my liking!) Tote #5187, with newly thrifted birdy pin decorating!


----------



## Molly0

Legacy Leather Universal Clutch
(I customized by adding a crossbody strap and a woven chain).


----------



## Glttglam

Switched into my Coach small Christie carryall in glitter crossgrain.


----------



## Esquared72

Vintage XL Suede Duffle. Love love this bag.


----------



## musiclover

I love a two Coach bags day!

For work, my tan nappa Borough, medium size.  I love this style bag and am still considering adding the Charlie carryall if it would only be included in a promotion!



For the walk to my physio appointment, my metallic blue rivets amd stars cross body pouch.


----------



## meepabeep

New to me tartan Poppy Glam Tote.


----------



## kysayshi

My mother's day gift from the kiddo[emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> I love a two Coach bags day!
> 
> For work, my tan nappa Borough, medium size.  I love this style bag and am still considering adding the Charlie carryall if it would only be included in a promotion!
> 
> View attachment 4068464
> 
> For the walk to my physio appointment, my metallic blue rivets amd stars cross body pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4068463



Love that pouch! Almost twins. Lol

Edit: Good choice for your appt. [emoji6]


----------



## chilombianchic

View attachment 4069384


Ava tote in vintage pink. I purchased an embroidered rose and ironed on my bag to give it a personalized touch.


----------



## myluvofbags

chilombianchic said:


> View attachment 4069384
> 
> 
> Ava tote in vintage pink. I purchased an embroidered rose and ironed on my bag to give it a personalized touch.


So pretty! What a great idea


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Today I used my legacy clutch.  It holds so much!  It was raining and it got a bit wet, but dried up just fine.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that pouch! Almost twins. Lol
> 
> Edit: Good choice for your appt. [emoji6]


Thanks, BBG!  I'm feeling much better in my shoulder and I've got the green light to go to the driving range now.  But I'm going to have to be persistent in my exercises.  It's been a long recovery.


----------



## Teagaggle

Coral Mercer on this dreary northeast day


----------



## chilombianchic

myluvofbags said:


> So pretty! What a great idea



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Thanks, BBG!  I'm feeling much better in my shoulder and I've got the green light to go to the driving range now.  But I'm going to have to be persistent in my exercises.  It's been a long recovery.



Yes! Keep up with the exercises. Glad to hear you’re cleared for golf.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Vintage copley to work today


Never knew this one existed.  It's beautiful!Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I've been carrying my red Sonoma drawstring for the last several days. I'm going to switch into pink Parker for Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066170
> View attachment 4066172


Random thought that I have been meaning to post forever, I want your fob collection.


----------



## Syren

Me and the pack are off to work!


----------



## Minchanka

The bag (a convertible clutch) is about 30 years older than everything attached to it.


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Vintage copley to work today


Love your bag!


----------



## meepabeep

Still carrying my tartan Poppy Glam Tote.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Random thought that I have been meaning to post forever, I want your fob collection.


I have enough to share!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4070859
> 
> Me and the pack are off to work!



Cute combo! What color is your Rogue?


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute combo! What color is your Rogue?



Thanks!  It’s Ivy!


----------



## bellecate

Teagaggle said:


> Coral Mercer on this dreary northeast day
> View attachment 4069700



Love your bag, it might need to be my 2nd to next Coach bag to get!


----------



## dgphoto

Baby blue today. This bag is fantastic!


----------



## BagsRGreat

Syren said:


> View attachment 4070859
> 
> Me and the pack are off to work!


I love that blue Rogue.  What Coach shade of blue is this, exactly, or is it green?  Love it , regardless.


----------



## Stephg

Loving this bag!


----------



## Syren

BagsRGreat said:


> I love that blue Rogue.  What Coach shade of blue is this, exactly, or is it green?  Love it , regardless.



Thanks!  It’s actually Ivy, this pic was a little near dawn so the lighting is weird lol Here is a better pic!  It’s a very rich green, ivy is the perfect name. I’m finding it works as a neutral for me and goes with everything.  It’s really hard for it to show up accurately in pics. In person it’s very green, kind of a hunter green.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Stephg said:


> Loving this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4071642


Twins today!!


----------



## LaurenR17

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 4071590
> 
> Baby blue today. This bag is fantastic!



My heart just about stopped- this is so gorgeous. I need that charm! Love everything! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> View attachment 4070859
> 
> Me and the pack are off to work!


Lovely pair!


----------



## tealocean

Minchanka said:


> The bag (a convertible clutch) is about 30 years older than everything attached to it.
> 
> View attachment 4071075


Wow! Very nice!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> I have enough to share!


----------



## tealocean

leopardgirl0123 said:


> Today I used my legacy clutch.  It holds so much!  It was raining and it got a bit wet, but dried up just fine.
> 
> View attachment 4069405


So pretty! I love the rich color!


----------



## dgphoto

Gray bag for a gray day...but with a sundae!


----------



## Heda97

Wearing my blue leather camera bag today while my 1941 Dylan arrives in the mail


----------



## holiday123

Courier with floral bloom strap. I keep forgetting I have this bag.


----------



## whateve

Older bag from 2001. The plain black bag makes a good backdrop for my fancier fobs.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> View attachment 4072516
> 
> Older bag from 2001. The plain black bag makes a good backdrop for my fancier fobs.


I love that fob!


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> View attachment 4072516
> 
> Older bag from 2001. The plain black bag makes a good backdrop for my fancier fobs.



Love love that charm, great color combo!


----------



## happyflower1

These today [emoji7]


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

whateve said:


> View attachment 4072516
> 
> Older bag from 2001. The plain black bag makes a good backdrop for my fancier fobs.


Beautiful! At first I thought I was looking at a smooth leather Bandit.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> View attachment 4072516
> 
> Older bag from 2001. The plain black bag makes a good backdrop for my fancier fobs.


Nailed the look!  I am in  love  with the Tea rose fobs! Does that have a name or style #?


----------



## Esquared72

Vintage Courier


----------



## holiday123

Pistachio dinky to brighten up a rainy day.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I love that fob!





Syren said:


> Love love that charm, great color combo!





BaguetteBlonde said:


> Beautiful! At first I thought I was looking at a smooth leather Bandit.





Lake Effect said:


> Nailed the look!  I am in  love  with the Tea rose fobs! Does that have a name or style #?



Thank you!
It's called Willow Floral Mix Bag Charm Exotic 87381. It is one of the most expensive charms I've bought, but I don't regret it.


----------



## Minchanka

whateve said:


> View attachment 4072516
> 
> Older bag from 2001. The plain black bag makes a good backdrop for my fancier fobs.


Nice!  I am always afraid to mix metals (hardware/straps/charms), but you’ve proved that it can work.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Pistachio dinky to brighten up a rainy day.



Love the color combo with the bee! [emoji219][emoji172]


----------



## CoachMaven

Market tote with rebel charm in grass green.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachMaven said:


> Market tote with rebel charm in grass green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073881



[emoji172][emoji172] love that color!


----------



## CoachMaven

BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji172][emoji172] love that color!


Thanks, I do too!


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Gray bag for a gray day...but with a sundae!
> View attachment 4072361


Sweet! Is that a Primrose or Prairie? I like the mixed leather.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> View attachment 4072516
> 
> Older bag from 2001. The plain black bag makes a good backdrop for my fancier fobs.


This is a great shape and beautiful leather!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Pistachio dinky to brighten up a rainy day.


So cute!


----------



## Teagaggle

CoachMaven said:


> Market tote with rebel charm in grass green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073881


I love this tote every time I see it. I bought it, trying to make myself a tote person, but it sat untouched. Went up for sale today! Hope it finds a home where someone will use it, like you!


----------



## houseof999

Teagaggle said:


> I love this tote every time I see it. I bought it, trying to make myself a tote person, but it sat untouched. Went up for sale today! Hope it finds a home where someone will use it, like you!


I love that color too! I too keep wanting to buy it but I know it would just be a closet sitter. I had a J. Crew leather tote I bought and it sat unused for too long so I recently sold it.


----------



## CoachMaven

Teagaggle said:


> I love this tote every time I see it. I bought it, trying to make myself a tote person, but it sat untouched. Went up for sale today! Hope it finds a home where someone will use it, like you!


I tend to be more of a satchel/hobo girl myself, but I have a few totes that are just the exceptions to the rule. I hope yours goes to someone who loves it, it really is a great bag.


----------



## dgphoto

tealocean said:


> Sweet! Is that a Primrose or Prairie? I like the mixed leather.



Thanks! It’s the Primrose...an easy and light carry!


----------



## holiday123

Haven't used this wrislet in about 10 years, but hey denim and and signature are in again right?


----------



## CoachMaven

Switched into my slouchy gal, Legacy Duffle in Tourmaline from 2012. I love how slouchy this leather has gotten over the years.


----------



## CoachMaven

CoachMaven said:


> Switched into my slouchy gal, Legacy Duffle in Tourmaline from 2012. I love how slouchy this leather has gotten over the years.


Nice if I had added a photo, lol.


----------



## Lake Effect

CoachMaven said:


> Nice if I had added a photo, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074462


Failure to attach is one of my signature moves at work lol.
Gorgeous, btw.


----------



## LL777

My little beauty


----------



## BeachBagGal

LL777 said:


> My little beauty



Loving the purple! Charm looks perfect on there.


----------



## Lake Effect

LL777 said:


> My little beauty


Lol I am mesmerized by that color!


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> My little beauty


I wish Coach made this a standard color, so you could always get something in it. It is the most perfect purple!


----------



## holiday123

1941 duffle


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> 1941 duffle


Great color. I wish I had purchased this bag when it was first released.


----------



## faintlymacabre

holiday123 said:


> 1941 duffle



I love these duffles so much, especially in smooth glovetanned.


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Great color. I wish I had purchased this bag when it was first released.


Yes so glad I kept this one. I love the color so much better on the smooth glovetanned vs the pebble rogue, not that that isn't lovely too.


----------



## holiday123

faintlymacabre said:


> I love these duffles so much, especially in smooth glovetanned.


I know right? Love the smooth lining. Wish they made more!


----------



## dgphoto

Yesterday:


Today:


Closet shopping. [emoji23]


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> View attachment 4070859
> 
> Me and the pack are off to work!


This is so fun!  Your Dinos must bring a big smile to your face every time you look at them!


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> Thanks!  It’s actually Ivy, this pic was a little near dawn so the lighting is weird lol Here is a better pic!  It’s a very rich green, ivy is the perfect name. I’m finding it works as a neutral for me and goes with everything.  It’s really hard for it to show up accurately in pics. In person it’s very green, kind of a hunter green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071646


I still love this combination!  I like the range of all your accessories from beautiful florals to the cutie -pie Dino's!  It's all very delightful.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> View attachment 4072516
> 
> Older bag from 2001. The plain black bag makes a good backdrop for my fancier fobs.


Really gorgeous handbag and purse charm!  Gotta love those flowers!


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Haven't used this wrislet in about 10 years, but hey denim and and signature are in again right?


This is a fabulous piece!  I love this denim colour.  I still have a secret love for signature.


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> Yesterday:
> View attachment 4077761
> 
> Today:
> View attachment 4077762
> 
> Closet shopping. [emoji23]


Love your Kristin!  This is a beautiful handbag.  It has everything I love about Coach:  really gorgeous leather with a twist (the woven sections), stunning saturated colour and the solid hardware.  Fantastic!


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> This is so fun!  Your Dinos must bring a big smile to your face every time you look at them!





musiclover said:


> I still love this combination!  I like the range of all your accessories from beautiful florals to the cutie -pie Dino's!  It's all very delightful.



Haha thanks!  I love Rexy he is just so cute lol Him and Sharky make me laugh [emoji23]Something so silly about having a t-Rex on my purse!


----------



## dgphoto

Pretty in Pink today


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> Pretty in Pink today
> View attachment 4078654


Really cute. Twins on the bag charm. It looks so great with pink bags.


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Pretty in Pink today
> View attachment 4078654


----------



## holiday123

1941 clutch. I just discovered I can also fit a card case in the pocket in front of the pocket I keep my phone. Yay!


----------



## dgphoto

Boring blue today [emoji851]


----------



## cuppateatime

Not today but it was the first time carrying! Rogue 25 in Petal Pink


----------



## SEWDimples

cuppateatime said:


> Not today but it was the first time carrying! Rogue 25 in Petal Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079378


Is this the one released last year or so?


----------



## cuppateatime

SEWDimples said:


> Is this the one released last year or so?


Not exactly sure when this was released, but the date code says Dec 2016


----------



## SEWDimples

cuppateatime said:


> Not exactly sure when this was released, but the date code says Dec 2016


Thanks for the info. I’m sad I missed out on this bag. I love snake detail.


----------



## cuppateatime

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the info. I’m sad I missed out on this bag. I love snake detail.


I see this one pop up on the bay every so often, which is where I got mine since I got into Coach a little after it was no longer on the site! I used to not care for exotic skins but once I got this bag, I grew to really love it.


----------



## SEWDimples

cuppateatime said:


> I see this one pop up on the bay every so often, which is where I got mine since I got into Coach a little after it was no longer on the site! I used to not care for exotic skins but once I got this bag, I grew to really love it.


Thanks for the info. The exotic detail takes the bag to another level.


----------



## Syren

cuppateatime said:


> Not today but it was the first time carrying! Rogue 25 in Petal Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079378



Oh wow I love the Rexy charm you paired with her, it’s perfect!


----------



## AubergineSally

My Flatiron hobo in mahogany.


----------



## Stephg

Can’t quit this bag [emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

Vintage Lightweights Camera Bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> 1941 clutch. I just discovered I can also fit a card case in the pocket in front of the pocket I keep my phone. Yay!



Oh wow you can put in there more than you think. [emoji1303][emoji3]


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

Spectator Bag spectating at the Royal Observatory, Greenwich London - thirty two years young xxx


----------



## meepabeep

Back to my old "everyday" bag...black Soho.


----------



## YuYu90

Hologram Mercer on this hot desert day. Love the way the colors shift in the sunlight.


----------



## anthrosphere

You guys are probably sick of seeing my bag by now, but I hope you don’t mind if I post a picture of it one last time.

Here is my Mini Rogue 17 having a “wonderful day” at the happiest place on earth. And yes, she did take a dive with me on the Splash Mountain and got a little wet, but she got off just fine. What a great day!


----------



## branbran1984

Loving this bright pink!!


----------



## Lake Effect

YuYu90 said:


> Hologram Mercer on this hot desert day. Love the way the colors shift in the sunlight.


Love how it picks up the colors of the botany!


----------



## Lake Effect

meepabeep said:


> Back to my old "everyday" bag...black Soho.


I will always be partial to brass tone hardware over nickel. Love this look! Style number, please, when you have a free moment.


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

1986 Spectator bag bought off EBay (and authenticated on here!) was unused and had spent all its life in a Coach box.  Finally she gets to start living .


----------



## Chanticleer

meepabeep said:


> Back to my old "everyday" bag...black Soho.



My daughter has this bag, has worn it exclusively for MANY years and it looks beautiful!  Absolutely no wear on the corners or anywhere else on the bag!  The leather is fantastic!  We can't get over how new the leather looks.  The buckle on the front looks like all vintage Coach hardware looks after many years, but by no means objectionable.  That bag holds a lot for a small bag.  This Soho represents Coach quality beautifully.


----------



## Esquared72

It’s a Rogue kinda day


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> You guys are probably sick of seeing my bag by now, but I hope you don’t mind if I post a picture of it one last time.
> 
> Here is my Mini Rogue 17 having a “wonderful day” at the happiest place on earth. And yes, she did take a dive with me on the Splash Mountain and got a little wet, but she got off just fine. What a great day!



Cute! No we never get sick of looking at bags. EVER! Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mum2LittleDove said:


> 1986 Spectator bag bought off EBay (and authenticated on here!) was unused and had spent all its life in a Coach box.  Finally she gets to start living .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080847
> View attachment 4080848



Nice! This bag looks it’ll be ready for an adventure. It’s time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

anthrosphere said:


> You guys are probably sick of seeing my bag by now, but I hope you don’t mind if I post a picture of it one last time.
> 
> Here is my Mini Rogue 17 having a “wonderful day” at the happiest place on earth. And yes, she did take a dive with me on the Splash Mountain and got a little wet, but she got off just fine. What a great day!


We never get sick at looking at bags and your beauty is no exception! Post her as much as you want! (And bag pics that include drinks and/or food are my favorite! )


----------



## Bagmedic

YuYu90 said:


> Hologram Mercer on this hot desert day. Love the way the colors shift in the sunlight.


Seeing it in the


branbran1984 said:


> Loving this bright pink!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080764


I love it, too!  I'm waiting for it to go 50% off.  It makes me happy seeing it.  For some reason it reminds me of cherry blossoms.  And an unusual color of pink.


----------



## holiday123

Red, white and blue today.


----------



## meepabeep

Lake Effect said:


> I will always be partial to brass tone hardware over nickel. Love this look! Style number, please, when you have a free moment.





Chanticleer said:


> My daughter has this bag, has worn it exclusively for MANY years and it looks beautiful!  Absolutely no wear on the corners or anywhere else on the bag!  The leather is fantastic!  We can't get over how new the leather looks.  The buckle on the front looks like all vintage Coach hardware looks after many years, but by no means objectionable.  That bag holds a lot for a small bag.  This Soho represents Coach quality beautifully.



Yeah, it is a good quality bag. I love it. I almost sold it because I found a couple black  vintage "made in US" bags, but I couldn't do it. Nothing wrong with having 3 black Coach bags, lol.

Oh, and the style # is 11842.


----------



## Lake Effect

meepabeep said:


> Yeah, it is a good quality bag. I love it. I almost sold it because I found a couple black  vintage "made in US" bags, but I couldn't do it. Nothing wrong with having 3 black Coach bags, lol.
> 
> Oh, and the style # is 11842.


Ty


----------



## balen.girl

Hi Coach lovers. I am new in this brand. I start to like Coach since I saw 1941 line and I just recently pull the trigger to get it. 
Today I am wearing my Apple watch strap in chalk tea rose.. I wish I can buy more design, but here in my country they don’t have much selection. [emoji17]


----------



## tealocean

anthrosphere said:


> You guys are probably sick of seeing my bag by now, but I hope you don’t mind if I post a picture of it one last time.
> 
> Here is my Mini Rogue 17 having a “wonderful day” at the happiest place on earth. And yes, she did take a dive with me on the Splash Mountain and got a little wet, but she got off just fine. What a great day!


So adorable!! Were you able to take her on all the rides, and did you wear her crossbody on the rides, or do they have restrictions?


----------



## Esquared72

Cutie Ms Janice


----------



## anthrosphere

RuedeNesle said:


> We never get sick at looking at bags and your beauty is no exception! Post her as much as you want! (And bag pics that include drinks and/or food are my favorite! )


Thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

Red tote has been out with me all weekend. Ivory Ergo and navy Bleeker in on the pic action to celebrate the holiday


----------



## cuppateatime

anthrosphere said:


> You guys are probably sick of seeing my bag by now, but I hope you don’t mind if I post a picture of it one last time.
> 
> Here is my Mini Rogue 17 having a “wonderful day” at the happiest place on earth. And yes, she did take a dive with me on the Splash Mountain and got a little wet, but she got off just fine. What a great day!


She's so cute! Sounds like you had a great time 
I'm kind of sad I missed this in chalk! I love the floral, so perfect for summer.


----------



## AubergineSally

My little elfin companion, duffle 12.


----------



## Syren

Loaded up my Washed Red Rogue for her inaugural outing tomorrow!  Went with my fav rose camo wristlets, I love how they look against the Washed Red color [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Syren said:


> View attachment 4082358
> 
> Loaded up my Washed Red Rogue for her inaugural outing tomorrow!  Went with my fav rose camo wristlets, I love how they look against the Washed Red color [emoji7][emoji173]️


 They look simply SMASHING together!!!!!


----------



## Syren

Sunshine mama said:


> They look simply SMASHING together!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Stephg

Rogue tote today [emoji162]


----------



## Bagmedic

Stephg said:


> Rogue tote today [emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082403


Love the bear!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Syren said:


> View attachment 4082358
> 
> Loaded up my Washed Red Rogue for her inaugural outing tomorrow!  Went with my fav rose camo wristlets, I love how they look against the Washed Red color [emoji7][emoji173]️


You really have an eye for matching up beautiful bags and accessories!


----------



## Syren

faintlymacabre said:


> You really have an eye for matching up beautiful bags and accessories!



Thanks so much!  This one was easy with the red [emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## MKB0925

eehlers said:


> Cutie Ms Janice
> View attachment 4081707


Love this bag....such a perfect classic!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Stephg said:


> Rogue tote today [emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082403


Gorgeous bag! In addition to a ‘like’ button we need a ‘love’ button


----------



## balen.girl

Today with my Space Rexy Saddle..


----------



## Hatfield1313

Went to the outlet on Sunday and picked up this light yellow Lexy with floral interior (love!!), threw on my Snow White charms. Don’t think I’ll be moving out of her anytime soon.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Hatfield1313 said:


> Went to the outlet on Sunday and picked up this light yellow Lexy with floral interior (love!!), threw on my Snow White charms. Don’t think I’ll be moving out of her anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082804


She's beautiful! Her leather looks so plush. I hope you enjoy carrying her.


----------



## Hatfield1313

BaguetteBlonde said:


> She's beautiful! Her leather looks so plush. I hope you enjoy carrying her.


She feels like butta


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My newest beauty, the melon Rogue!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> View attachment 4082358
> 
> Loaded up my Washed Red Rogue for her inaugural outing tomorrow!  Went with my fav rose camo wristlets, I love how they look against the Washed Red color [emoji7][emoji173]️


Beautiful!


----------



## Teagaggle

My burnished olive Nomad from the outlet this weekend.  I've tried, a thousand times, to love this bag, but it never happened. I couldn't resist the color or the price so I just took a leap. So far, so good...I'm still a Rogue girl at heart tho...


----------



## tealocean

Hatfield1313 said:


> Went to the outlet on Sunday and picked up this light yellow Lexy with floral interior (love!!), threw on my Snow White charms. Don’t think I’ll be moving out of her anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082804


This is so cute! Do you find everything stays contained well? I have a black one, and the only issue for me is I prefer a zipper. I think I'll switch to a small wallet finally so I can stick it in the little zip pocket and not have a huge wallet adding so much weight/taking up space in small bags. I love the addition of the long strap on this bag and the smaller size actually has lots of room! I'm glad to hear you're loving it.


----------



## Lake Effect

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Gorgeous bag! In addition to a ‘like’ button we need a ‘love’ button


I have known to use this lol,    and add hearts if necessary.


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> My burnished olive Nomad from the outlet this weekend.  I've tried, a thousand times, to love this bag, but it never happened. I couldn't resist the color or the price so I just took a leap. So far, so good...I'm still a Rogue girl at heart tho...
> View attachment 4083168


Congrats! I understand, I love the Rogue too, but Nomad is a great bag. I love the Burnished Nomads. I purchased the Saddle, Forest and Cherise during the 70% off sale. Enjoy.


----------



## LL777

Mr Swagger today


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> Mr Swagger today


Gorgeous! The blue color looks great. I would like another color. I bought Apricot when the sale first started.


----------



## tealocean

LL777 said:


> Mr Swagger today


Love the contrasting colors!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Lake Effect said:


> I have known to use this lol,    and add hearts if necessary.


Thanks..I'll remember that


----------



## shillinggirl88

LL777 said:


> Mr Swagger today


very very pretty!


----------



## Syren

I’m trying out all my charms this week on my new Rogue!  I think Rexy and the oxblood feather look pretty cool together.


----------



## fayden

Carrying my Dinky Tea Rose. Really enjoying this bag and want a size 24 next!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

loving my new coach bag!!! I bring this everywhere with me just fits my style perfectly [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] so happy with this line!!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Syren said:


> View attachment 4083660
> 
> I’m trying out all my charms this week on my new Rogue!  I think Rexy and the oxblood feather look pretty cool together.


They look pretty awesome. Like they were made for your beautiful Rogue!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4083660
> 
> I’m trying out all my charms this week on my new Rogue!  I think Rexy and the oxblood feather look pretty cool together.



Combo looks great together!  These are the kind of photos Coach should take so you can see the detail/colors. [emoji14]


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

fayden said:


> Carrying my Dinky Tea Rose. Really enjoying this bag and want a size 24 next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083796


Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

lvjunkyxo said:


> View attachment 4083802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new coach bag!!! I bring this everywhere with me just fits my style perfectly [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] so happy with this line!!


So adorable! I love it!


----------



## CoachMaven

Trying to get organized with my lesson plans for next school year, and I brought my Rogue satchel with me to keep me company


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

CoachMaven said:


> Trying to get organized with my lesson plans for next school year, and I brought my Rogue satchel with me to keep me company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083842


I love that leather!


----------



## CoachMaven

fayden said:


> Carrying my Dinky Tea Rose. Really enjoying this bag and want a size 24 next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083796


24's look to be discontinued, so if you want one, get one while you can.  I ordered the Dark Denim 24 at the beginning of the sale, and it is set to arrive today, I am SO EXCITED to get it. (It's the little things, right?)


----------



## CoachMaven

BaguetteBlonde said:


> I love that leather!


Thanks, I do too. This was my very first 1941 bag, and it's what started the obsession....


----------



## fayden

CoachMaven said:


> 24's look to be discontinued, so if you want one, get one while you can.  I ordered the Dark Denim 24 at the beginning of the sale, and it is set to arrive today, I am SO EXCITED to get it. (It's the little things, right?)



Oh really! Good to know. I'm so sad I missed out on the Dark Denim. But I want one I can also customize and if it's on sale they don't allow you to, which I don't understand... why not! Please post pics of your dark denim and how you like it!


----------



## CoachMaven

fayden said:


> Oh really! Good to know. I'm so sad I missed out on the Dark Denim. But I want one I can also customize and if it's on sale they don't allow you to, which I don't understand... why not! Please post pics of your dark denim and how you like it!


I will definitely report back on what I think of it! 

Do you have a store near you that offers customization? Because you'd be able to take it in to have that done, they wouldn't know if you bought it on sale or not.


----------



## fayden

CoachMaven said:


> I will definitely report back on what I think of it!
> 
> Do you have a store near you that offers customization? Because you'd be able to take it in to have that done, they wouldn't know if you bought it on sale or not.



Oh good idea... I am not sure if the one near me does customization or not. I'll have to call and ask.


----------



## Syren

BaguetteBlonde said:


> They look pretty awesome. Like they were made for your beautiful Rogue!



Thanks!  I love how the oxblood looks against Washed Red!



BeachBagGal said:


> Combo looks great together!  These are the kind of photos Coach should take so you can see the detail/colors. [emoji14]



Haha!  I know, they need to do close-up shots.  The details are what make me want bags / charms lol


----------



## sugarj1981

Peony tea rose rogue today she’s so gorgeous


----------



## Hobbsy

sugarj1981 said:


> Peony tea rose rogue today she’s so gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084050


Gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

sugarj1981 said:


> Peony tea rose rogue today she’s so gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084050


Beautiful, this one is on my wish list!


----------



## CoachMaven

sugarj1981 said:


> Peony tea rose rogue today she’s so gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084050


I am normally not a fan of the tea roses, but I've seen this one in person and damn, is it a gorgeous bag!


----------



## sugarj1981

CoachMaven said:


> I am normally not a fan of the tea roses, but I've seen this one in person and damn, is it a gorgeous bag!





Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7]





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful, this one is on my wish list!



Thank you ladies, loved her even more that I got 40% off during the preview of the summer sale, somehow she was online for $597, I ordered her right away,the very next day she was back to full price.[emoji857][emoji857]


----------



## Bagmedic

sugarj1981 said:


> Peony tea rose rogue today she’s so gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084050


So pretty!


----------



## jomjun

My oldie but goodie Kristen satchel!I needed to use a somewhat professional bag today and realized that I hadn’t taken this beauty out for years!


----------



## tlo

All packed and ready for a girls day trip to the mountains. It’s suppose to rain so the mini Bennett will handle it just fine.


----------



## tealocean

sugarj1981 said:


> Peony tea rose rogue today she’s so gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084050


Wow this is so beautiful! Seeing it close up really shows off the beauty of the colors and leather!


----------



## Lake Effect

jomjun said:


> My oldie but goodie Kristen satchel!I needed to use a somewhat professional bag today and realized that I hadn’t taken this beauty out for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084261


She looks great. It is nice to see it in good condition. I did not see this back when it first came out. So on eBay , I see all the listings of this bag in beater condition. Obviously this pic is doing it justice


----------



## Lake Effect

sugarj1981 said:


> Peony tea rose rogue today she’s so gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084050


Like the tea rose rivets in addition to the appliques.


----------



## jomjun

Lake Effect said:


> She looks great. It is nice to see it in good condition. I did not see this back when it first came out. So on eBay , I see all the listings of this bag in beater condition. Obviously this pic is doing it justice



Thanks! I love this bag. I put condition on my bags, stored them in a dust bag, and use either small pouches or bag organizer for stuff inside! This one in particular looks almost like brand new!


----------



## branbran1984

fayden said:


> Carrying my Dinky Tea Rose. Really enjoying this bag and want a size 24 next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083796



Love the melon tea rose!!! My favorite tea rose color combination that they have made. 

Omg and yes please do get the Dinky 24! I have 2 and I love them so much! I have the one that chalk with rockets and one that has lots of patchwork’s going on. I’m kinda sad that they done make the 24 with tea roses anymore.


----------



## fayden

branbran1984 said:


> Love the melon tea rose!!! My favorite tea rose color combination that they have made.
> 
> Omg and yes please do get the Dinky 24! I have 2 and I love them so much! I have the one that chalk with rockets and one that has lots of patchwork’s going on. I’m kinda sad that they done make the 24 with tea roses anymore.



I heard that they are discontinuing the 24 in general. So I better get one now!


----------



## cheesecheerful

LL777 said:


> Mr Swagger today


oh my godness, look so beautiful bag. honestly i want to have this bag too. maybe next month!! hopefully u enjoy to carrying ur gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## dgphoto

This lady and I are hanging together today.


----------



## dgphoto

And some SLG friends


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> And some SLG friends
> View attachment 4085006


That strawberry is so cute and unexpected!


----------



## Sarah03

tlo said:


> All packed and ready for a girls day trip to the mountains. It’s suppose to rain so the mini Bennett will handle it just fine.
> 
> View attachment 4084440



Hi, tlo!! Hope you have a nice trip! [emoji16]


----------



## LL777

Perfect summer bag...


----------



## tlo

Sarah03 said:


> Hi, tlo!! Hope you have a nice trip! [emoji16]



Thank you Sarah03!  We had a great time and managed to stay dry!!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> All packed and ready for a girls day trip to the mountains. It’s suppose to rain so the mini Bennett will handle it just fine.
> 
> View attachment 4084440



Good to see you .  Have a fun time.

Edit: Just saw you had a great time — yeah!!


----------



## Lucylu29

Combining the old with the new. Broadway satchel with tea rose strap and charm. 


I plan on looking for some brass dog leash clips to change out with the gunmetal ones to match the hardware on the bag.


----------



## kinseygirl

Lucylu29 said:


> Combining the old with the new. Broadway satchel with tea rose strap and charm.
> View attachment 4085588
> 
> I plan on looking for some brass dog leash clips to change out with the gunmetal ones to match the hardware on the bag.



The hardware on the straps is removable?


----------



## Lucylu29

kinseygirl said:


> The hardware on the straps is removable?



Yes, my picture is kind of dark, but you can see how the end has a buckle so you can adjust the length and open to remove the dog leash clip.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4085680


----------



## Lucylu29

Oops!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lucylu29 said:


> Combining the old with the new. Broadway satchel with tea rose strap and charm.
> View attachment 4085588
> 
> I plan on looking for some brass dog leash clips to change out with the gunmetal ones to match the hardware on the bag.



Looks great! That is a good idea. Please share the info. I would like to do the same thing.


----------



## LL777

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Syren

I was debating returning my C link charm, I just wasn’t feeling it when I opened it. But then I decided to actually try it out on some bags last night and turns out I like it [emoji23] I think the mixed metals look pretty against Washed Red [emoji173]️

This is a heavy large charm for those thinking about it lol

Also all my pics of Washed Red read way more red than IRL. I would call it a red coral, it has an orangey tone to it in person. I love it!


----------



## Lucylu29

SEWDimples said:


> Looks great! That is a good idea. Please share the info. I would like to do the same thing.



I ordered these, which after communicating with someone from this company, seemed to be the best fit. 
https://www.buckleguy.com/3001a-1-2-natural-brass-swivel-bolt-snap-solid-brass/ 
I'll let you know once I get them. Unfortunately the shipping is more than the cost of both clips but I already looked at Joann's with no luck and the nearest Michael's and hobby lobby are 45 minutes away from me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Syren said:


> View attachment 4085826
> 
> I was debating returning my C link charm, I just wasn’t feeling it when I opened it. But then I decided to actually try it out on some bags last night and turns out I like it [emoji23] I think the mixed metals look pretty against Washed Red [emoji173]️
> 
> This is a heavy large charm for those thinking about it lol
> 
> Also all my pics of Washed Red read way more red than IRL. I would call it a red coral, it has an orangey tone to it in person. I love it!


I really love your charm on your bag! You are right, the mixed metals against the beautiful red.........  !


----------



## Syren

RuedeNesle said:


> I really love your charm on your bag! You are right, the mixed metals against the beautiful red.........  !



Thanks!  Glad I decided to keep it. For some reason I can’t bring myself to use a bag charm with a different hardware than my bag. I got this one in hopes of breaking that habit [emoji23] I think it might work!


----------



## lovebags00

Syren said:


> View attachment 4085826
> 
> I was debating returning my C link charm, I just wasn’t feeling it when I opened it. But then I decided to actually try it out on some bags last night and turns out I like it [emoji23] I think the mixed metals look pretty against Washed Red [emoji173]️
> 
> This is a heavy large charm for those thinking about it lol
> 
> Also all my pics of Washed Red read way more red than IRL. I would call it a red coral, it has an orangey tone to it in person. I love it!



Love that charm, looks great on rogue.


----------



## Syren

lovebags00 said:


> Love that charm, looks great on rogue.



Thanks!  I recommend if someone likes large charms, it’s unique for sure [emoji1]


----------



## dgphoto

MinBen today...with friends (no benefits) [emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

dgphoto said:


> MinBen today...with friends (no benefits) [emoji23]
> View attachment 4085894
> View attachment 4085895


 But Bennett(fits) with her friends!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dgphoto said:


> MinBen today...with friends (no benefits) [emoji23]
> View attachment 4085894
> View attachment 4085895


I LOVE the tag also.


----------



## Suzanne B.

dgphoto said:


> MinBen today...with friends (no benefits) [emoji23]
> View attachment 4085894
> View attachment 4085895





RuedeNesle said:


> But Bennett(fits) with her friends!


----------



## dgphoto

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE the tag also.



I see what you did there...LOL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dgphoto said:


> I see what you did there...LOL!


Glad you got it! Heeheehee For real...I really love it. Did it come with the bag?


----------



## LaurenR17

New Bordeaux Soho today. Not sure if it’s love yet, but I’ll keep her anyway [emoji23]


----------



## Sunshine mama

LaurenR17 said:


> View attachment 4085978
> 
> 
> New Bordeaux Soho today. Not sure if it’s love yet, but I’ll keep her anyway [emoji23]


This is  beautiful. Can you show us what can fit inside? Also is this the tea rose color from Neiman Marcus?


----------



## fayden

This was my first Coach bag in over 10+ years. Got her last year and love her still.


----------



## LaurenR17

Sunshine mama said:


> This is  beautiful. Can you show us what can fit inside? Also is this the tea rose color from Neiman Marcus?


Thank you! I would take a picture of the inside - but it's embarrassingly empty! I need a new wallet, my accordion zip will not fit, no way, no how. I'm not used to carrying something so small, so I still need to adjust. Right now I have a pack of mints, lipstick (of course lol), a pack of cigarettes and lighter ("ew, gross!" I know, I know...) and my ID and credit card just tossed in without any wallet to hug them, poor things. I definitely can still fit a small wallet, but much more than that might be pushing it. There is also an exterior pocket that fits my phone. 

Tea Rose color? I'm not sure if I'm familiar with that. This is Bordeaux, straight from coach. The soho's are on sale


----------



## Sunshine mama

LaurenR17 said:


> Thank you! I would take a picture of the inside - but it's embarrassingly empty! I need a new wallet, my accordion zip will not fit, no way, no how. I'm not used to carrying something so small, so I still need to adjust. Right now I have a pack of mints, lipstick (of course lol), a pack of cigarettes and lighter ("ew, gross!" I know, I know...) and my ID and credit card just tossed in without any wallet to hug them, poor things. I definitely can still fit a small wallet, but much more than that might be pushing it. There is also an exterior pocket that fits my phone.
> 
> Tea Rose color? I'm not sure if I'm familiar with that. This is Bordeaux, straight from coach. The soho's are on sale


Thank you.  On the website the Bordeaux looks so much darker than your picture.  Would you say your picture is the truer color?


----------



## LaurenR17

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  On the website the Bordeaux looks so much darker than your picture.  Would you say your picture is the truer color?


That picture is outdoors, in direct sunlight and is pretty true to color in that situation. Indoors, it's of course a little darker. I'm looking at it now inside and I still don't think it looks as dark as coach's stock photo, though.


----------



## whateve

LaurenR17 said:


> Thank you! I would take a picture of the inside - but it's embarrassingly empty! I need a new wallet, my accordion zip will not fit, no way, no how. I'm not used to carrying something so small, so I still need to adjust. Right now I have a pack of mints, lipstick (of course lol), a pack of cigarettes and lighter ("ew, gross!" I know, I know...) and my ID and credit card just tossed in without any wallet to hug them, poor things. I definitely can still fit a small wallet, but much more than that might be pushing it. There is also an exterior pocket that fits my phone.
> 
> Tea Rose color? I'm not sure if I'm familiar with that. This is Bordeaux, straight from coach. The soho's are on sale


How about a card case? I've been using my pac man card case in smaller bags, and I tuck a $20 bill in so I'll still have some cash.


----------



## LaurenR17

whateve said:


> How about a card case? I've been using my pac man card case in smaller bags, and I tuck a $20 bill in so I'll still have some cash.



That’s a good idea! I’ll check them out [emoji16]


----------



## Sunshine mama

My daughter's bag with Campbell's zip around card case and the Bazooka phone card holder.


----------



## LaurenR17

Sunshine mama said:


> My daughter's bag with Campbell's zip around card case and the Bazooka phone card holder.



Love! I’m really liking the clear bag trend [emoji16]


----------



## CoachMaven

Brought my newest love to work with me today.


----------



## dgphoto

Sunshine mama said:


> Glad you got it! Heeheehee For real...I really love it. Did it come with the bag?



No, I purchased separately. It’s a Keith Haring one.


----------



## dgphoto

fayden said:


> This was my first Coach bag in over 10+ years. Got her last year and love her still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086034



I love this bag so much! [emoji173]️


----------



## Syren

Sunshine mama said:


> My daughter's bag with Campbell's zip around card case and the Bazooka phone card holder.



Haha the Campbell’s card case look so cute in there!


----------



## Sarah03

1941 Duffle in Steel Blue with my Coach Seashell fob!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Good to see you .  Have a fun time.
> 
> Edit: Just saw you had a great time — yeah!!



HI Iamminda!!  Thank you its so good to see you too!!  I've been working on my purse addiction and find staying away from tpf is a big help but I miss you guys!!


----------



## dgphoto

Sarah03 said:


> 1941 Duffle in Steel Blue with my Coach Seashell fob!
> View attachment 4086313
> View attachment 4086315



Gorgeous combo! [emoji7]


----------



## YuYu90

Personalized neon pink Sierra satchel.... I hope my outlet brings this back... It's so fun "designing" your own bag....


----------



## balen.girl

Today with my Swagger.. Picking up my new Rogue in Primrose.. [emoji178]
View attachment 4086964


----------



## balen.girl

balen.girl said:


> Today with my Swagger.. Picking up my new Rogue in Primrose.. [emoji178]
> View attachment 4086964



Sorry for double post, something went wrong when I am posting it. Here is my Swagger..


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Oops! wrong thread


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My Madison Juliette updated with Rexy!


----------



## balen.girl

Work with Rogue.. [emoji106]


----------



## Stephg

Black duffle with link detail


----------



## houseof999

Stephg said:


> Black duffle with link detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089090


I love this! I wish it was the size of the spooky duffle bag!


----------



## Lake Effect

I needed to give my Bancroft a break. I do like bags with compartments, until I can figure out how to pare down. Classic 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Compartment Tote, K8C, so she will be officially vintage later this year ; ) I see some scraping on the edge I need to touch up.


----------



## christinemliu

Coach Bleecker Cooper yesterday and Mini Bennett today:


----------



## Kidclarke

Carrying Rexy Tote today.


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> Brought my newest love to work with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086222


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## dgphoto

Vanilla Cream Pie today [emoji4]


----------



## coach1981

dgphoto said:


> Vanilla Cream Pie today [emoji4]
> View attachment 4089505



This is one of my all time favorites


----------



## cheesecheerful

Hai All,

am carrying my fav one of my coach collection. the selena grace bag... i really love this bag!!!. anyone have this bag too? )


----------



## tealocean

Oh I love this! What a great name too! Beauty!


dgphoto said:


> Vanilla Cream Pie today [emoji4]
> View attachment 4089505


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> And some SLG friends
> View attachment 4085006


Love especially the strawberry!


----------



## tealocean

cheesecheerful said:


> Hai All,
> 
> am carrying my fav one of my coach collection. the selena grace bag... i really love this bag!!!. anyone have this bag too? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089658


Beautiful! I like this style! I have a similar style Drifter Carryall.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Carrying my Spooky Eyes Duffle today but wanted to pay tribute to Kate Spade by sharing my favorite clutch by her.


----------



## SEWDimples

Grey Birch Drifter Carryall.


----------



## Sarah03

Peony Rogue with a Peony Tea Rose Charm!


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4090433
> 
> Peony Rogue with a Peony Tea Rose Charm!


Perfect combination!


----------



## dgphoto

Pink cotton candy today with a side of hula bear.


----------



## taho

Coach Peyton. I am complementing the deep plum against my oxblood dress today.  Trying to keep it summery with Adidas.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4090433
> 
> Peony Rogue with a Peony Tea Rose Charm!


Looks great together. I love Peony.



dgphoto said:


> Pink cotton candy today with a side of hula bear.
> View attachment 4090494


So cute.


----------



## dgphoto

Will be carrying this tomorrow in memory of Kate Spade.


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> Perfect combination!


I agree!  I think I like this combo better than the peony rogue with rivet tea flowers!  This way you can change the bag's look by using a different charm.


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4090433
> 
> Peony Rogue with a Peony Tea Rose Charm!


Twins on the purse charm!  Isn't she gorgeous?!  I love mine so much!


----------



## Slink2015

Carrying my new washed red rogue today [emoji173]️


----------



## Yorkshiregal

LL777 said:


> Perfect summer bag...


How are you finding the calf leather finish? Do you think it will be durable in the long term. Just purchased this in UK sale and I love it.


----------



## Lake Effect

I was really excited about giving two presentations in work todayand I felt the need to bring this girl that means business! In style lol. Hampton Business Tote. I would love to get a tea rose for and or red card case for this bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

But until I can find either a Tea Rose fob or red card case, I may go get a personalized hang tag. I think I will mosey into my local Coach store this weekend.


----------



## dgphoto

Carrying this monstrosity today to go with an all black outfit. It’s crazy bright and wild.


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this monstrosity today to go with an all black outfit. It’s crazy bright and wild.
> View attachment 4092558


Really crazy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this monstrosity today to go with an all black outfit. It’s crazy bright and wild.
> View attachment 4092558


I've never seen this before.  Its so awesome!!!! What is this bag called?


----------



## balen.girl

Weekend is here.. Let’s fly to the moon.. [emoji38]
Another day at work with Rogue.. 


Have a nice weekend everyone..!


----------



## pianolize

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this monstrosity today to go with an all black outfit. It’s crazy bright and wild.
> View attachment 4092558


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this monstrosity today to go with an all black outfit. It’s crazy bright and wild.
> View attachment 4092558


Loud and proud!!!


----------



## Minchanka

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this monstrosity today to go with an all black outfit. It’s crazy bright and wild.
> View attachment 4092558


That’s one colorful bag!  Good for you, I could never pull it off.


----------



## kreestole

Moved back into my dark denim duffle and tried my poison apple charm on it and it works well on this bag too. Kind of wishing I had bought the spooky eyes charm too now.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4090433
> 
> Peony Rogue with a Peony Tea Rose Charm!


Beautiful and the charm looks perfect with that Rogue!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4091456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really excited about giving two presentations in work todayand I felt the need to bring this girl that means business! In style lol. Hampton Business Tote. I would love to get a tea rose for and or red card case for this bag.


Hi @Lake Effect. What is the name and style number of this bag? TIA.


----------



## Ireiki4u

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this monstrosity today to go with an all black outfit. It’s crazy bright and wild.
> View attachment 4092558


Love this !


----------



## Gaby Torres

I’m companion for the weekend


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @Lake Effect. What is the name and style number of this bag? TIA.


#12980 Hampton Legacy Leather Business Tote. From searching on eBay it was also made in Camel. If you search here on the Coach forum, you will find discussion waaayy back when a few women purchased this in Jacard with varied trim colors. I have not ruled out a Kahki Jacard, even though I shy away from logo material. It has a gazillion pockets, which I find helpful for certain work situations and I can forego a bag/purse.  They come up periodically online, but they are often pricey. I got an amazing deal.


----------



## meepabeep

New to me Daisy Spectator.


----------



## pursecharm1

This pouch from the navy Bandit is great for vacation. Trim is marine.


----------



## holiday123

Rip and repair saddle.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jomjun said:


> My oldie but goodie Kristen satchel!I needed to use a somewhat professional bag today and realized that I hadn’t taken this beauty out for years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084261


beautiful bag and such rich color. definitely use it more, or gift it to me, i will


----------



## SEWDimples

pursecharm1 said:


> This pouch from the navy Bandit is great for vacation. Trim is marine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094538





Lake Effect said:


> #12980 Hampton Legacy Leather Business Tote. From searching on eBay it was also made in Camel. If you search here on the Coach forum, you will find discussion waaayy back when a few women purchased this in Jacard with varied trim colors. I have not ruled out a Kahki Jacard, even though I shy away from logo material. It has a gazillion pockets, which I find helpful for certain work situations and I can forego a bag/purse.  They come up periodically online, but they are often pricey. I got an amazing deal.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lake Effect

And for the heck of it , I checked there is a Camel one on eBay. They came with a tablet sleeve, which I did not get with mine. I did not even try my laptop in it. I am sure it is too big. I put my iPad Air in the outer pocket.


----------



## Stephg

Carried eggplant nomad today, love how soft and smooshy she’s become, but still holds her shape.


----------



## SEWDimples

Reissued Safari tote from outlet.


----------



## SEWDimples

Stephg said:


> Carried eggplant nomad today, love how soft and smooshy she’s become, but still holds her shape.
> 
> View attachment 4095722


This is so gorgeous. I love when Nomads get soft and smooshy.


----------



## Lucylu29

SEWDimples said:


> Looks great! That is a good idea. Please share the info. I would like to do the same thing.



I posted some pictures in the statement straps thread of the brass clips I got. I'm very happy with them, they're a pretty close fit. 
The thread is in the Shopping section just in case. I'd link it but i don't know how on mobile [emoji12]


----------



## MKB0925

meepabeep said:


> New to me Daisy Spectator.


Such a great color combo..



Stephg said:


> Carried eggplant nomad today, love how soft and smooshy she’s become, but still holds her shape.
> 
> View attachment 4095722


I just carried my Oxblood the other day...such a great bag and eggplant is so pretty!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lucylu29 said:


> I posted some pictures in the statement straps thread of the brass clips I got. I'm very happy with them, they're a pretty close fit.
> The thread is in the Shopping section just in case. I'd link it but i don't know how on mobile [emoji12]


Thank you!


----------



## holiday123

Black/Prussian whiplash rogue today. Trying to convince myself to like this style.  This color combo I just love and haven't been able to part with. Just gotta get on board with the middle zip compartment.


----------



## LaurenR17

holiday123 said:


> Black/Prussian whiplash rogue today. Trying to convince myself to like this style.  This color combo I just love and haven't been able to part with. Just gotta get on board with the middle zip compartment.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
I’ll love it if you want...

No, no. I’m just kidding [emoji12]. The middle section took awhile for me to get used to as well. I don’t keep mine zipped anymore, at first I was constantly opening and closing. I keep almost everything in the middle compartment (wallet, lotion, cosmetics, the daily “stuff”).

I was also a bit nervous using the suede pockets for awhile but I’ve grown to love them. I wear reading glasses that are on and off a thousand times a day so toss them in there. Sun glasses, tablet, phone, book, everything that’s in and out a lot - suede pockets. 

You’ll get used to it! Just keep carrying her and I’m sure you’ll adjust. If not I’m sure someone would appreciate a gift (*ahem* [emoji56][emoji6])


----------



## 2cello

I love the way the rogue is set up.  Most of my bags are flaps and the top open - even with the center zip - is so much easier to deal with.


----------



## holiday123

LaurenR17 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> I’ll love it if you want...
> 
> No, no. I’m just kidding [emoji12]. The middle section took awhile for me to get used to as well. I don’t keep mine zipped anymore, at first I was constantly opening and closing. I keep almost everything in the middle compartment (wallet, lotion, cosmetics, the daily “stuff”).
> 
> I was also a bit nervous using the suede pockets for awhile but I’ve grown to love them. I wear reading glasses that are on and off a thousand times a day so toss them in there. Sun glasses, tablet, phone, book, everything that’s in and out a lot - suede pockets.
> 
> You’ll get used to it! Just keep carrying her and I’m sure you’ll adjust. If not I’m sure someone would appreciate a gift (*ahem* [emoji56][emoji6])


Lol!  
Good idea about leaving the middle unzipped.  I never zip my non-compartment bags, so I will try that out. I love everything else about this bag! I've used it off and on since last April. Liking it more and more it gets smooshier.


----------



## Hobbsy

I think the name is Madison, an embossed lizard. Gorgeous violet lining.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Hobbsy said:


> I think the name is Madison, an embossed lizard. Gorgeous violet lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096847


When this Madison line came out, I wanted EVERYTHING. This bag and several other from their embossed lizard collection are "the one that got away" to me. So cute.


----------



## Hobbsy

donutsprinkles said:


> When this Madison line came out, I wanted EVERYTHING. This bag and several other from their embossed lizard collection are "the one that got away" to me. So cute.


There were some very nice things! I really like this bag, it feels all girly girl to me.


----------



## Lake Effect

holiday123 said:


> Black/Prussian whiplash rogue today. Trying to convince myself to like this style.  This color combo I just love and haven't been able to part with. Just gotta get on board with the middle zip compartment.


Really. I was born to use a middle zip compartment. Love the fob too.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hobbsy said:


> I think the name is Madison, an embossed lizard. Gorgeous violet lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096847


Would love to see the lining now!


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Reissued Safari tote from outlet.
> 
> View attachment 4095754


Which one of my bags would you like to swap for this cutie??


----------



## kysayshi

My new to me Mercer[emoji7]


----------



## pursecharm1

Pink Ruby Prince on vacation[emoji267]


----------



## whateve

pursecharm1 said:


> Pink Ruby Prince on vacation[emoji267]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097021


What a happy color! It makes me miss my fuchsia duffle but I know she is in a good home.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> Which one of my bags would you like to swap for this cutie??


I'm not sure. You have so many that I love.....


----------



## Newpurselove

Taking my soho for a spin. Love this bag!! Inside I have a small wristlet, mini skinny, chap stick and pack of gum. My phone fits well in the slip pocket.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> I'm not sure. You have so many that I love.....


I feel like you have a contemporary collection that compliments my vintage bags lol. I am being honest when I say I had zero interest in contemporary bags when I came on board here a while back. Wow, how that has changed . . .


----------



## Lake Effect

pursecharm1 said:


> Pink Ruby Prince on vacation[emoji267]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097021


My preference for brass, Exibit A!


----------



## Hobbsy

Lake Effect said:


> Would love to see the lining now!


This photo shows a little more pink than it actually is.


----------



## dgphoto

Ace and friend today


----------



## Lake Effect

New to me ‘12 Ashley Hippie : )


----------



## Iamminda

Lake Effect said:


> New to me ‘12 Ashley Hippie : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097894
> View attachment 4097895



This is pretty.  I love a bag with an outside zipped pocket.


----------



## dgphoto

Carrying this lovely lavender lady tomorrow [emoji171]


----------



## Wendyann7

Newpurselove said:


> Taking my soho for a spin. Love this bag!! Inside I have a small wristlet, mini skinny, chap stick and pack of gum. My phone fits well in the slip pocket.




Soho and Rexi twins!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Hobbsy

Lake Effect said:


> New to me ‘12 Ashley Hippie : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097894
> View attachment 4097895


I love this color.


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> Carrying this lovely lavender lady tomorrow [emoji171]
> View attachment 4098068


I loved my Ergo bags!


----------



## tealocean

pursecharm1 said:


> Pink Ruby Prince on vacation[emoji267]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097021


This color is so beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

Newpurselove said:


> Taking my soho for a spin. Love this bag!! Inside I have a small wristlet, mini skinny, chap stick and pack of gum. My phone fits well in the slip pocket.


Nice. It looks great on you. Love the Rexy with the Soho.



dgphoto said:


> Ace and friend today
> View attachment 4097563


That's really a fun bag charm to wear with Ace. Give it some edginess.



Lake Effect said:


> New to me ‘12 Ashley Hippie : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097894
> View attachment 4097895


Great color.



dgphoto said:


> Carrying this lovely lavender lady tomorrow [emoji171]
> View attachment 4098068


So pretty.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

holiday123 said:


> Black/Prussian whiplash rogue today. Trying to convince myself to like this style.  This color combo I just love and haven't been able to part with. Just gotta get on board with the middle zip compartment.


Gorgeous and the charm is perfect on her


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Newpurselove said:


> Taking my soho for a spin. Love this bag!! Inside I have a small wristlet, mini skinny, chap stick and pack of gum. My phone fits well in the slip pocket.


Love her!!


kysayshi said:


> My new to me Mercer[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097009


She is great! Enjoy her!


----------



## Lake Effect

Hobbsy said:


> This photo shows a little more pink than it actually is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097503


Thanks and I like seeing the leather close up.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!



Good to see your post CFC .


----------



## goodbyeblues

Today I'm carrying this cute baby blue Rhyder 24!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Good to see your post CFC .


Heyyyyyy ladybug


----------



## Syren

Navy Minnie on Washed Red Rogue!  I am so glad I got her, and I like the navy floral against the red. It really pops!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> View attachment 4098992
> View attachment 4098993
> 
> Navy Minnie on Washed Red Rogue!  I am so glad I got her, and I like the navy floral against the red. It really pops!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

She looks really great on your washed red Rogue!


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> She looks really great on your washed red Rogue!



Thanks!  I have Minnie sitting with me as I watch tv [emoji23] She’s the cutest haha


----------



## Bagmedic

Syren said:


> View attachment 4098992
> View attachment 4098993
> 
> Navy Minnie on Washed Red Rogue!  I am so glad I got her, and I like the navy floral against the red. It really pops!


Love it!  Now I need to head to the outlet for one!


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> View attachment 4098992
> View attachment 4098993
> 
> Navy Minnie on Washed Red Rogue!  I am so glad I got her, and I like the navy floral against the red. It really pops!



Perfect pairing S


----------



## MooMooVT

Syren said:


> View attachment 4098992
> View attachment 4098993
> 
> Navy Minnie on Washed Red Rogue!  I am so glad I got her, and I like the navy floral against the red. It really pops!


Damn I love that Washed Red.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is pretty.  I love a bag with an outside zipped pocket.


Me too!


----------



## Syren

Iamminda said:


> Perfect pairing S



Thanks!! [emoji1]



MooMooVT said:


> Damn I love that Washed Red.



I love it!  It’s leans more coral in person my pics of it always seem to read a little more vibrant. It’s great!


----------



## dgphoto

Today. I’m obviously not afraid of color...[emoji23]


----------



## BeachBagGal

dgphoto said:


> Today. I’m obviously not afraid of color...[emoji23]
> View attachment 4099720



Ah I LOVE this color!!!! [emoji7]. It’s good to not be afraid of color. [emoji3]


----------



## Satcheldoll

dgphoto said:


> Today. I’m obviously not afraid of color...[emoji23]
> View attachment 4099720


This green is gorgeous! A bag this color is on my wishlist.


----------



## eleanors36

dgphoto said:


> Today. I’m obviously not afraid of color...[emoji23]
> View attachment 4099720


What a beauty!


----------



## eleanors36

Lake Effect said:


> New to me ‘12 Ashley Hippie : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097894
> View attachment 4097895


What a pretty bag! Forgot about this one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> What a beauty!


Hey lady


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hey lady


How are you?? Miss seeing you around here.


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today!


Yay!  There you are!


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Today. I’m obviously not afraid of color...[emoji23]
> View attachment 4099720


So beautiful! Which shade of green is this? I love the bright bold color!


----------



## Minchanka

dgphoto said:


> Today. I’m obviously not afraid of color...[emoji23]
> View attachment 4099720


I love how you mix and match hang tags.


----------



## cheesecheerful

girls, any recommend for black bag from coach for my daily office wear? haha am too confused..


----------



## cheesecheerful

dgphoto said:


> Today. I’m obviously not afraid of color...[emoji23]
> View attachment 4099720


i like ur style!!. mostly people too scare to carrying the bag with light colour haha. 

but am with you!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Carried eggplant nomad today, love how soft and smooshy she’s become, but still holds her shape.
> 
> View attachment 4095722



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## houseof999

cheesecheerful said:


> girls, any recommend for black bag from coach for my daily office wear? haha am too confused..


Charlie. I think it's very roomy, simple elegant and functional. But of course it all depends on what style works for you best.


----------



## Bagmedic

cheesecheerful said:


> girls, any recommend for black bag from coach for my daily office wear? haha am too confused..


I think the black Cooper is very nice for the office!


----------



## pianolize

Hobbsy said:


> This photo shows a little more pink than it actually is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097503





dgphoto said:


> Carrying this lovely lavender lady tomorrow [emoji171]
> View attachment 4098068


LOOOOOOVE both colors!!! Absolutely!!!

Here's my new Mineral 25 & new snake strap!!! (And Birdie charm...)


----------



## holiday123

pianolize said:


> LOOOOOOVE both colors!!! Absolutely!!!
> 
> Here's my new Mineral 25 & new snake strap!!! (And Birdie charm...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100999


Yes!  That color looks great!  I hope it's that vibrant on Cooper!  Twins on the strap too


----------



## pianolize

cheesecheerful said:


> girls, any recommend for black bag from coach for my daily office wear? haha am too confused..


Market tote? I love mine bc it's gorgeous and light. Rogue tote extra gorgeous but super heavy (to me!)



holiday123 said:


> Yes!  That color looks great!  I hope it's that vibrant on Cooper!  Twins on the strap too


----------



## tealocean

Minchanka said:


> I love how you mix and match hang tags.


+1! They look gorgeous on that bag!


----------



## tealocean

pianolize said:


> LOOOOOOVE both colors!!! Absolutely!!!
> 
> Here's my new Mineral 25 & new snake strap!!! (And Birdie charm...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100999


This is so pretty!


----------



## cheesecheerful

houseof999 said:


> Charlie. I think it's very roomy, simple elegant and functional. But of course it all depends on what style works for you best.


haiii thank you for ur reply. I saw some people carrying charlie bag too. yes its true, the bag is so roomy, i can bring all my stuff, but the bag don't have zipper...


----------



## cheesecheerful

Bagmedic said:


> I think the black Cooper is very nice for the office!



haii... honestly i saw the cooper bag and i think i will buy that bag too.. thank u for ur advise )


----------



## houseof999

cheesecheerful said:


> haiii thank you for ur reply. I saw some people carrying charlie bag too. yes its true, the bag is so roomy, i can bring all my stuff, but the bag don't have zipper...


It has a zipper on the middle compartment. But no, it doesn't fully zip close for all sections. I can only think of a Swagger Carryall that would do that but I don't know if it will fit a laptop. Maybe the double swagger? But the dimensions say it's shorter in length than the Charlie. Only other bag I can think of is Swagger 43 and it's way too much of everything. At 17" length it's a duffle size and way too ornate for an office work bag and it's pricey even on sale. I'm out of options. You might have to go look at other brands.


----------



## houseof999

cheesecheerful said:


> haii... honestly i saw the cooper bag and i think i will buy that bag too.. thank u for ur advise )


This bag doesn't fully close either. Are you sure it will work?


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> It has a zipper on the middle compartment. But no, it doesn't fully zip close for all sections. I can only think of a Swagger Carryall that would do that but I don't know if it will fit a laptop. Maybe the double swagger? But the dimensions say it's shorter in length than the Charlie. Only other bag I can think of is Swagger 43 and it's way too much of everything. At 17" length it's a duffle size and way too ornate for an office work bag and it's pricey even on sale. I'm out of options. You might have to go look at other brands.


I don't think the dimensions on the website are correct for the double swagger.  If you compare them to the rogue, it looks like it is about the same length but it isn't.  It is almost like they rogue fits in the non-suede section for measurements and they aren't measuring the sides that jut out.


----------



## LuvsElvis

Lucylu29 said:


> I ordered these, which after communicating with someone from this company, seemed to be the best fit.
> https://www.buckleguy.com/3001a-1-2-natural-brass-swivel-bolt-snap-solid-brass/
> I'll let you know once I get them. Unfortunately the shipping is more than the cost of both clips but I already looked at Joann's with no luck and the nearest Michael's and hobby lobby are 45 minutes away from me.


Hi, if you have a Lowes or Home Depot..they might have some of the clips.  I found mine at Lowes..
Lynne


----------



## Lucylu29

LuvsElvis said:


> Hi, if you have a Lowes or Home Depot..they might have some of the clips.  I found mine at Lowes..
> Lynne



Thanks for the info. I didn't think of looking at either of those stores.


----------



## pianolize

tealocean said:


> This is so pretty!


 thx TO! I love this color but it's totally strange in my wardrobe... new colors!!!


----------



## meepabeep

New to me Kristin Hippie.


----------



## holiday123

This bright one today - kiwi. Love the color, not loving the floppiness at the moment.


----------



## Syren

First time using my Minnie charm and scarf!  The scarf looks bigger in the photo than IRL. It doesn’t overwhelm the bag but I couldn’t get a good pic angle and it looks huge here [emoji23]


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> This bright one today - kiwi. Love the color, not loving the floppiness at the moment.



What a fun color and the hangtag looks perfect on there! Is it a Coach hangtag?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4104084
> 
> First time using my Minnie charm and scarf!  The scarf looks bigger in the photo than IRL. It doesn’t overwhelm the bag but I couldn’t get a good pic angle and it looks huge here [emoji23]



What a nice looking photo! Looks like it could be in a Disney ad. Speaking of Mickey... was in Target today and they had a bunch of Mickey stuff back by the pool/outdoor seasonal items.


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> What a fun color and the hangtag looks perfect on there! Is it a Coach hangtag?


Thanks!  Yes, it is Coach, but I don't know the name. I picked it up about a year ago at Dillard on clearance for around $17.


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> What a nice looking photo! Looks like it could be in a Disney ad. Speaking of Mickey... was in Target today and they had a bunch of Mickey stuff back by the pool/outdoor seasonal items.



Haha thanks!  I guess Mickey and Minnie have been getting around to all the stores lately lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Thanks!  Yes, it is Coach, but I don't know the name. I picked it up about a year ago at Dillard on clearance for around $17.



Cute! I don’t remember that color combo hangtag.


----------



## dgphoto

Stewardess with me tomorrow.


----------



## christinemliu

cheesecheerful said:


> girls, any recommend for black bag from coach for my daily office wear? haha am too confused..


There are a couple of options I saw, sorry if too "manly" but the Rogue Brief: https://www.coach.com/coach-rogue-b...6I&index=13#cgid=men-collection-bags&start=14

and the Metropolitan Tote:
https://www.coach.com/coach-metropolitan-tote/56660.html?dwvar_color=QB/BK


----------



## reginatina

Mini Campus Backpack


----------



## finer_woman

reginatina said:


> Mini Campus Backpack
> 
> View attachment 4104444


I love the mini backpacks.  Cute, convenient and fit quite a bit.


----------



## blushes_pink

My companion for today, oxblood wristlet 19.


----------



## reginatina

finer_woman said:


> I love the mini backpacks.  Cute, convenient and fit quite a bit.



I love them, as well.  It's the perfect size.


----------



## Kidclarke

Off to Disneyland after work, trying to get in some time before I'm blocked out for the summer.  Haven't used this bag in a while.


----------



## YuYu90

Lots of floral today. Carrying leather pouch from my Bandit 39 with my Minnie doll from the outlet.


----------



## Laurie Lou

[emoji102][emoji7]


----------



## faintlymacabre

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4105200
> 
> 
> [emoji102][emoji7]



Suuuuuuuch a good combo!!


----------



## Laurie Lou

faintlymacabre said:


> Suuuuuuuch a good combo!!



Thank you!! Kinda wished I had picked up the purple one too.....oh well!


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> Stewardess with me tomorrow.
> View attachment 4104424
> View attachment 4104425



Beautiful red Stewardess bag.



Kidclarke said:


> Off to Disneyland after work, trying to get in some time before I'm blocked out for the summer.  Haven't used this bag in a while.
> View attachment 4105107


So cute. Love Coach X Disney!



YuYu90 said:


> Lots of floral today. Carrying leather pouch from my Bandit 39 with my Minnie doll from the outlet.


All the florals look so cute together. Do I see a little pink floral charm?



Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4105200
> 
> 
> [emoji102][emoji7]


The red card case looks so good with the Spooky Eyes Duffle.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Thanks SEWDimples!


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> Stewardess with me tomorrow.
> View attachment 4104424
> View attachment 4104425


Looks brand new!


----------



## Lucylu29

Carrying my link duffle today. I never cared much for brass hardware on the newer bags until I saw this bag. Now I see the beauty! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



As a side note to 1941 duffle owners, a few weeks ago whateve posted a picture of an older duffle with the strap doubled. It had a small removable leather loop that came with the strap that she looped through both halves to keep the two parts of the strap together when it is doubled. I thought "well isn't that pretty smart". It got me to thinking and so I checked both this one and my bordeaux 1941 duffle to see if each had a removable loop and they did! Of course, I might be the only one that didn't know this, but I figured I'd share just in case [emoji2]


----------



## Iamminda

dgphoto said:


> Stewardess with me tomorrow.
> View attachment 4104424
> View attachment 4104425



This is such a rare beauty!


----------



## LL777

I’m surprised how much I love this bag. I was worried about the size first but I love it. Thinking to get it in black.


----------



## Sarah03

Coach x Rodarte Courier [emoji173]️


----------



## dgphoto

Color confused denim Swagger today


----------



## donutsprinkles

dgphoto said:


> Color confused denim Swagger today
> View attachment 4106342


Nothing says June like Denim bags! I don't have one yet, but have it on my wishlist.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A red bag.Faye carryall.


----------



## Syren

I love Pepsi and I love Coach, a match made in heaven [emoji23] Tomorrow’s bag and goodies.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Syren said:


> View attachment 4106615
> 
> I love Pepsi and I love Coach, a match made in heaven [emoji23] Tomorrow’s bag and goodies.


So cute!


----------



## Syren

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!



Thank you! I don’t know why a Pepsi bag charm makes me so happy but it does lol


----------



## Natewmaldonado

Today, I wore my made-to-order Rogue bag to run errands around the city


----------



## Sunshine mama

Syren said:


> Thank you! I don’t know why a Pepsi bag charm makes me so happy but it does lol


I don't know about you but it reminds me of olden days, when things were more relaxed,  slower paced, and people were nicer to each other.


----------



## Syren

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't know about you but it reminds me of olden days, when things were more relaxed,  slower paced, and people were nicer to each other.



Aw that is so sweet!  I’m going to think of that now when I wear it. Bazooka gum definitely reminds me of being a kid and unwrapping the gum to find a mini comic!


----------



## Syren

Natewmaldonado said:


> Today, I wore my made-to-order Rogue bag to run errands around the city
> View attachment 4106619



Very cool color combo!


----------



## Natewmaldonado

Syren said:


> Very cool color combo!


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Syren said:


> Aw that is so sweet!  I’m going to think of that now when I wear it. Bazooka gum definitely reminds me of being a kid and unwrapping the gum to find a mini comic!


That's when we were excited about gum!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Natewmaldonado said:


> Today, I wore my made-to-order Rogue bag to run errands around the city
> View attachment 4106619


I love it! What color combination did you choose?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4106615
> 
> I love Pepsi and I love Coach, a match made in heaven [emoji23] Tomorrow’s bag and goodies.



Ooooo so fun!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Bagmedic

Natewmaldonado said:


> Today, I wore my made-to-order Rogue bag to run errands around the city
> View attachment 4106619


Absolutely gorgeous and so classy looking!  Is that grey suede?


----------



## Lmg14

Syren said:


> View attachment 4106615
> 
> I love Pepsi and I love Coach, a match made in heaven [emoji23] Tomorrow’s bag and goodies.



I love this rogue. And the Pepsi charm is so retro, love it.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Syren said:


> View attachment 4106615
> 
> I love Pepsi and I love Coach, a match made in heaven [emoji23] Tomorrow’s bag and goodies.



Here you are again with your stunningly coordinated sets!!! Love this! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## faintlymacabre

Natewmaldonado said:


> Today, I wore my made-to-order Rogue bag to run errands around the city
> View attachment 4106619


Such a perfectly chosen colour combination! I'm also loving your Guccis! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWDimples

Lucylu29 said:


> Carrying my link duffle today. I never cared much for brass hardware on the newer bags until I saw this bag. Now I see the beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105617
> 
> As a side note to 1941 duffle owners, a few weeks ago whateve posted a picture of an older duffle with the strap doubled. It had a small removable leather loop that came with the strap that she looped through both halves to keep the two parts of the strap together when it is doubled. I thought "well isn't that pretty smart". It got me to thinking and so I checked both this one and my bordeaux 1941 duffle to see if each had a removable loop and they did! Of course, I might be the only one that didn't know this, but I figured I'd share just in case [emoji2]
> View attachment 4105612
> View attachment 4105613
> View attachment 4105614


This is really nice. I love the link detail and the brass hardware. Enjoy!



LL777 said:


> I’m surprised how much I love this bag. I was worried about the size first but I love it. Thinking to get it in black.


Another great Rogue. Enjoy.



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4106200
> 
> Coach x Rodarte Courier [emoji173]️


Love this collaboration and collection. It is a favorite. Bag twins.



dgphoto said:


> Color confused denim Swagger today
> View attachment 4106342


So cute. I love the denim material. I want a bag with denim.



Sunshine mama said:


> A red bag.Faye carryall.


Great color and really cute bag.



Syren said:


> View attachment 4106615
> 
> I love Pepsi and I love Coach, a match made in heaven [emoji23] Tomorrow’s bag and goodies.


Adorable. The SLGs look so great with the Red Rogue.



Natewmaldonado said:


> Today, I wore my made-to-order Rogue bag to run errands around the city
> View attachment 4106619


Gorgeous! Coordinates well with your loafers.


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> View attachment 4106615
> 
> I love Pepsi and I love Coach, a match made in heaven [emoji23] Tomorrow’s bag and goodies.


So much fun! And the red is beautiful!


----------



## Syren

Lmg14 said:


> I love this rogue. And the Pepsi charm is so retro, love it.



Thanks!  Agreed I love it for the retro vibe!



faintlymacabre said:


> Here you are again with your stunningly coordinated sets!!! Love this!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Haha!  Thank you!



tealocean said:


> So much fun! And the red is beautiful!



Thanks! I’ve become a little obsessed with this rogue [emoji23]


----------



## eleanors36

Syren said:


> View attachment 4106615
> 
> I love Pepsi and I love Coach, a match made in heaven [emoji23] Tomorrow’s bag and goodies.


Cute. I love Coke! [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## eleanors36

Syren said:


> Aw that is so sweet!  I’m going to think of that now when I wear it. Bazooka gum definitely reminds me of being a kid and unwrapping the gum to find a mini comic!


Yes! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## eleanors36

Today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## christinemliu

LL777 said:


> I’m surprised how much I love this bag. I was worried about the size first but I love it. Thinking to get it in black.


Wait, this isn't black? It's showing really dark on my screen. And your Rogue Tote looks so much better than the Coach website pics! When the leather is lived in, wow! 

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephg

LL777 said:


> I’m surprised how much I love this bag. I was worried about the size first but I love it. Thinking to get it in black.


Is this the 39? I keep debating on that one... I have a black 36 and feel like that SHOULD be enough.. ha!


----------



## LL777

christinemliu said:


> Wait, this isn't black? It's showing really dark on my screen. And your Rogue Tote looks so much better than the Coach website pics! When the leather is lived in, wow!
> 
> Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you, it’s the ivy color. This bag is so beautiful and I have been carried it for a week straight.


----------



## LL777

Stephg said:


> Is this the 39? I keep debating on that one... I have a black 36 and feel like that SHOULD be enough.. ha!


Yes, it is. I have a black 36 too which I like a lot but I love this bag and considering getting one in black while it’s still available


----------



## Stephg

LL777 said:


> Yes, it is. I have a black 36 too which I like a lot but I love this bag and considering getting one in black while it’s still available



The only 39 available on the Canadian site is grey now.... guess I should have grabbed ivy a few weeks ago!


----------



## juls12

I took this backpack with me on a city trip this weekend. It`s a great medium size. I`ve no idea which model this is or how old it is. I got it a couple of years ago on ebay because I needed a backpack for travel and didn`t want to spend a lot of money. I really like using it, it`s so practical yet looks great. 



Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LL777

Today


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> Today


Gorgeous! The color looks amazing in your picture.


----------



## faintlymacabre

LL777 said:


> Today



Oh wow, I didn't think it would be so vibrant!  Coach really needs to work on their photography.  Just gorgeous.


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> Oh wow, I didn't think it would be so vibrant!  Coach really needs to work on their photography.  Just gorgeous.


It was not this gorgeous in the store. Yeah knor Coach has that dark lighting.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

LL777 said:


> Today


Beautiful color!


----------



## holiday123

LL777 said:


> Today


Twins


----------



## LL777

holiday123 said:


> Twins


Don’t you love this bag? Your picture shows the true color and I love the strap


----------



## anthrosphere

Taking this suede fringe clutch today.


----------



## holiday123

LL777 said:


> Don’t you love this bag? Your picture shows the true color and I love the strap


Yes love it, especially that front slip pocket!


----------



## Jb32purse

LL777 said:


> Today


What color is this ????? Beautiful


----------



## houseof999

Jb32purse said:


> What color is this ????? Beautiful


I believe it's chambray. I have the Rogue 25 in the suede in this color. It's a great every day color! 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWDimples

anthrosphere said:


> Taking this suede fringe clutch today.
> 
> View attachment 4111842


Twins! Love the details.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> I believe it's chambray. I have the Rogue 25 in the suede in this color. It's a great every day color!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I saw Parker in chambray this weekend. It was really pretty too!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Navy swagger out for coffee and groceries.


----------



## dgphoto

Golden Girl today.


----------



## musiclover

eleanors36 said:


> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108882
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app


Love this colour, eleanors36.  It's really rich and beautiful.


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> Golden Girl today.
> View attachment 4112318


I love your Coach collection, dgphoto.  It's very diverse in colour and style.  Your collection has a lot of depth as well, with a wide variety of bags from over the years.


----------



## LOVEsersen

Got a chalk tea rose strap last weekend


----------



## nautilia

I love this little lady in Summer.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Bagmedic

LOVEsersen said:


> Got a chalk tea rose strap last weekend
> View attachment 4112410


I wasn't that much in to the straps but this would probably work well with my chalk rogue satchel.  Was it an outlet purchase or thru your SA?  Thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

LOVEsersen said:


> Got a chalk tea rose strap last weekend
> View attachment 4112410


Lovely. I am having this feeling, like, buy the strap , and then buy a bag to match it lol, lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Parker tea rose that I converted so that I can wear it with any strap and  length I want.  The back strap is used as a top handle.


----------



## Sarah03

LOVEsersen said:


> Got a chalk tea rose strap last weekend
> View attachment 4112410



That blue is gorgeous!


----------



## dgphoto

Gray bae today...


----------



## Sunshine mama

dgphoto said:


> Gray bae today...
> View attachment 4113042


This bag, the charm,  the chair,  and the whole picture is sooo pretty! Is the charm from a recent collection?


----------



## dgphoto

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag, the charm,  the chair,  and the whole picture is sooo pretty! Is the charm from a recent collection?



I think it was a year or so ago on the charm. I’m still hunting for a bag with the butterflies on it. [emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

Tea Rose Rogue 25 in Heather Grey with outlet bear charm. Loving this bag.


----------



## LOVEsersen

Bagmedic said:


> I wasn't that much in to the straps but this would probably work well with my chalk rogue satchel.  Was it an outlet purchase or thru your SA?  Thank you!



I got it from retail store in Taiwan.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Tea Rose Rogue 25 in Heather Grey with outlet bear charm. Loving this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4113195


Was showing as sold out but noticed it was available again....at least a little bit ago!  Wish that oxblood Bandit would show back up!  I thought I had some time on it but now is sold out!  I know some stores have it but wanted to use a cash back site. E bates has 15% today and Top Cash Back has 12% for a few more days.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SEWDimples said:


> Tea Rose Rogue 25 in Heather Grey with outlet bear charm. Loving this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4113195


You are reallllly making me want this bag!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Was showing as sold out but noticed it was available again....at least a little bit ago!  Wish that oxblood Bandit would show back up!  I thought I had some time on it but now is sold out!  I know some stores have it but wanted to use a cash back site. E bates has 15% today and Top Cash Back has 12% for a few more days.


I hope it comes back online for you.


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> You are reallllly making me want this bag!!!!


Do you like Rogue 25 size? I thought it would not work for me, so I did not buy it. I'm so glad I gave it a try. It is a great little bag and she gets a lot of compliments, including Stuart Weitzman and Michael Kors SAs.

I say go for it if the size works for you. I wish I had purchased other colors in TR Rogue 25. I think Melon is beautiful and so it blank/pink combo.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Do you like Rogue 25 size? I thought it would not work for me, so I did not buy it. I'm so glad I gave it a try. It is a great little bag and she gets a lot of compliments, including Stuart Weitzman and Michael Kors SAs.
> 
> I say go for it if the size works for you. I wish I had purchased other colors in TR Rogue 25. I think Melon is beautiful and so it blank/pink combo.


I agree.  The 25 size fits a good amount of stuff.  It is a great weekend bag for me or when I don't want/need to bring everything but need something more than say a dinky.  I noticed my Washed Red 25 is sold out again.  It popped back up again I saw today but gone again.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Bagmedic said:


> I agree.  The 25 size fits a good amount of stuff.  It is a great weekend bag for me or when I don't want/need to bring everything but need something more than say a dinky.  I noticed my Washed Red 25 is sold out again.  It popped back up again I saw today but gone again.


I have two 25 but never use them too small for me have already sold the denim and think the other two may have to go too


----------



## balen.girl

Work with Primrose, rogue 25. Honestly I don’t really like the size. I prefer the regular rogue. But I just love the color.. [emoji846]


----------



## OperaCake

Coach Minnie Mouse Backpack out and about in the wild . Got the chance to use this for the first time.


----------



## Winterfell5

OperaCake said:


> Coach Minnie Mouse Backpack out and about in the wild . Got the chance to use this for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 4114713


Gorgeous setting!  Where is that?!


----------



## Syren

My work bag until the holiday!  Red wishes you all a Happy 4th of July, she’s feeling festive [emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Syren said:


> View attachment 4115721
> 
> My work bag until the holiday!  Red wishes you all a Happy 4th of July, she’s feeling festive [emoji23]



 She's beautiful! Red wishes to you too!


----------



## Syren

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful! Red wishes to you too!



Haha Thanks!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

A really pretty combination! Love the scarf with this Rogue!


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> View attachment 4115721
> 
> My work bag until the holiday!  Red wishes you all a Happy 4th of July, she’s feeling festive [emoji23]



Love how festive she looks — very pretty


----------



## OperaCake

Winterfell5 said:


> Gorgeous setting!  Where is that?!


Abraham Lake, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## holiday123

Turnlock saddle with rexy strap. I putnrexy on the front since I removed the accent piece.  Trying to speed date in order to pick a bag to bring to Vegas.


----------



## SEWDimples

Stuart Weitzman Lola bag with Rexy and Carriage charm.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Turnlock saddle with rexy strap. I putnrexy on the front since I removed the accent piece.  Trying to speed date in order to pick a bag to bring to Vegas.


Very cute. Rexy looks perfect in that location. Speed dating is fun right?


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> View attachment 4115721
> 
> My work bag until the holiday!  Red wishes you all a Happy 4th of July, she’s feeling festive [emoji23]


Same to you. She looks good with all the accessories.


----------



## Minchanka

Syren said:


> View attachment 4115721
> 
> My work bag until the holiday!  Red wishes you all a Happy 4th of July, she’s feeling festive [emoji23]


Nice!  I am also going red for the week.



.


----------



## Syren

Minchanka said:


> Nice!  I am also going red for the week.
> 
> View attachment 4116323
> 
> .



Oh cool!  I really like the buckle clasp closure thingy lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Syren said:


> View attachment 4115721
> 
> My work bag until the holiday!  Red wishes you all a Happy 4th of July, she’s feeling festive [emoji23]


So FUN!!!!!


----------



## holiday123

Turnlock Dylan with rexy strap and poison apple charm.


----------



## 19COACH41

holiday123 said:


> Turnlock Dylan with rexy strap and poison apple charm.



I love this look!!


----------



## angelacolumbia

holiday123 said:


> Turnlock Dylan with rexy strap and poison apple charm.



OMG, I love everything about this. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pursecharm1

Dark denim Dinky for the holiday weekend


----------



## meepabeep

Black Audrey.


----------



## Tosa22

pursecharm1 said:


> Dark denim Dinky for the holiday weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117341


Love this color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Turnlock Dylan with rexy strap and poison apple charm.



Such a cool, edgy combo!


----------



## jomjun

First time taking my Parker out!


----------



## Tosa22

jomjun said:


> First time taking my Parker out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118400


So pretty!


----------



## pianolize

I FINALLY busted out my Derby backpack/crossbody!  I imagined it as a crossbody, but tried to put it in backpack-form later and failed! Someone pls explain this to me! The straps are asymmetrical.


----------



## SandraElle

70th Anniversary Python Caroline.


----------



## Lake Effect

pianolize said:


> The straps are asymmetrical.


  I’d like to see that tutorial too.


----------



## tealocean

jomjun said:


> First time taking my Parker out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118400


So pretty!!


----------



## finer_woman

First day with apricot double swagger.  Carried the foldover crossbody this weekend and just threw it in this morning instead of switching stuff back. The steggy wristlet stays at work for when I just need something small,  love it all.


----------



## finer_woman

finer_woman said:


> First day with apricot double swagger.  Carried the foldover crossbody this weekend and just threw it in this morning instead of switching stuff back. The steggy wristlet stays at work for when I just need something small,  love it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118849
> View attachment 4118850


Inside,  plenty of room.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jomjun said:


> First time taking my Parker out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118400


Congrats! Looks so elegant!


----------



## meepabeep

Black pebbled Sonoma.


----------



## Esquared72

My little beater Blake bag


----------



## eleanors36

Bleeker Sullivan in Ultra Navy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dgphoto

[emoji58]


----------



## dgphoto

Trying again...custom feed bag today


----------



## carterazo

dgphoto said:


> Today. I’m obviously not afraid of color...[emoji23]
> View attachment 4099720


Love this color!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> LOOOOOOVE both colors!!! Absolutely!!!
> 
> Here's my new Mineral 25 & new snake strap!!! (And Birdie charm...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100999


Sweet combo!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## houseof999

pianolize said:


> LOOOOOOVE both colors!!! Absolutely!!!
> 
> Here's my new Mineral 25 & new snake strap!!! (And Birdie charm...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100999


Oh wow the 25 looks like turquoise blue here! Do you mean it's the Marine instead of mineral? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## chilombianchic

Oldie but goodie [emoji254] Perfect for this time of year at the shore.


----------



## tealocean

finer_woman said:


> First day with apricot double swagger.  Carried the foldover crossbody this weekend and just threw it in this morning instead of switching stuff back. The steggy wristlet stays at work for when I just need something small,  love it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118849
> View attachment 4118850


That is all so pretty; you might laugh when I say I especially like the cute Pac Man bag...because it's cute and teal.  It's great to hear you love it all! It's so good when you really love a bag!


----------



## finer_woman

tealocean said:


> That is all so pretty, but you might laugh when I say I especially like the cute Pac Man bag...because it's cute and teal.  It's great to hear you love it all! It's so good when you really love a bag!


I love the pacman. Great leather and the design wasn't overdone. I still keep my eye out on ebay for things that I missed from that release.


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Bleeker Sullivan in Ultra Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119458
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app


I absolutely love this most wonderful bag (one of my favorite top 5 ).


----------



## FunStuff

eleanors36 said:


> Bleeker Sullivan in Ultra Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119458
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app


This bag is so lovely; when I see it I regret not buying it in navy.  The style and color are perfection!


----------



## jomjun

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! Looks so elegant!



Thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

finer_woman said:


> First day with apricot double swagger.  Carried the foldover crossbody this weekend and just threw it in this morning instead of switching stuff back. The steggy wristlet stays at work for when I just need something small,  love it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118849
> View attachment 4118850


I am completely in love with this bag and in this color! Over the winter I went to a retail store after someone posted this bag in the color block. And the Wester rivets! I am not exaggerating when I say if some threw done a pile of money in front of me and said, have at it, I would go for the Double Swagger lol lol. In all three colors! Enjoy and thanks for posting this gorgeousness!


----------



## pianolize

houseof999 said:


> Oh wow the 25 looks like turquoise blue here! Do you mean it's the Marine instead of mineral?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


 EXAAAACTLY!!! (Correction posted once I realized, you know, due to my satchel saga. Which I'm TRYING to rectify this week, will keep you posted!!!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach Parker


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker


Love this whole look!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this whole look!!!


Thank you IM!


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> Trying again...custom feed bag today
> View attachment 4119526


Dino-mite! 
And I will show myself out lol.


----------



## dgphoto

Lake Effect said:


> Dino-mite!
> And I will show myself out lol.



LOL! Good one!


----------



## iluvbags1120

My new bag for the day!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angelacolumbia

chilombianchic said:


> View attachment 4119593
> 
> 
> Oldie but goodie [emoji254] Perfect for this time of year at the shore.



Which model is this?  Just beautiful. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my mini Willis today dressed up with red white and blue, and a wide white strap. It's a super comfy tiny bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Taxi tote 24 w/butterfly charm





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chenyinshanyi

tea rose parker


----------



## angelacolumbia

My Janice after rehab


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Syren

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my mini Willis today dressed up with red white and blue, and a wide white strap. It's a super comfy tiny bag!



I love how you tied your scarf!  That looks so cool!  Storing this in my brain lol


----------



## Syren

HesitantShopper said:


> Taxi tote 24 w/butterfly charm
> 
> View attachment 4121244
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love this charm!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Syren said:


> Love this charm!



Thanks so do I lol


----------



## dgphoto

Been stuck in my giant dino duffle for a few days but carrying this baby tomorrow.


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> Been stuck in my giant dino duffle for a few days but carrying this baby tomorrow.
> View attachment 4122776


Gorgeous! I'm sad I missed out on this bag and the Dinky.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Coach mini Brooke carryall in vanilla but it's a lighter, more neutral yellow.


----------



## musiclover

iluvbags1120 said:


> My new bag for the day!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've admired this bag for a few months now.  So beautiful!  You must be so happy


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Coach mini Brooke carryall in vanilla but it's a lighter, more neutral yellow.


Love the organization of this bag


----------



## Rikilove10

The bag I'm rocking this week. I love, love, love my Rogue Satchel. ♡♡♡


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! I'm sad I missed out on this bag and the Dinky.



Same lol


----------



## holiday123

KH camera bag worn backwards. NotnsupeN into the leather sequin hearts, but love camera bags.

Has anyone "desequined" their bag? I guess I could wait for them to fall off naturally...


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely love this most wonderful bag (one of my favorite top 5 ).


You're the reason I have it, so I really owe you for this bag.  One of my top bags, too.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> KH camera bag worn backwards. NotnsupeN into the leather sequin hearts, but love camera bags.
> 
> Has anyone "desequined" their bag? I guess I could wait for them to fall off naturally...


Love this & the idea! I'm pretty brave with modifying my bags but this I'll leave to someone else to do first!


----------



## Sunshine mama

P


holiday123 said:


> KH camera bag worn backwards. NotnsupeN into the leather sequin hearts, but love camera bags.
> 
> Has anyone "desequined" their bag? I guess I could wait for them to fall off naturally...


Pretty color. Do you fear color transfer at all?


----------



## SEWDimples

Swapper Chain Crossbody Navy/Black.


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> P
> 
> Pretty color. Do you fear color transfer at all?


Not really - I figure whatever happens happens. I'm not very careful with my bags. Maybe thatst why I have about 7 different bottles of leather cleaner and moisturizers lol.


----------



## dgphoto

Today, one of my fav bags and a cute charm [emoji173]️


----------



## Lake Effect

Errands!


----------



## Satcheldoll

My new 1941 red soho. Once again another bag I slept on.


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> My new 1941 red soho. Once again another bag I slept on.


Beautiful!  Didn’t know they made in red!  Always a hot accent color!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Thanks!


----------



## musiclover

Midnight City Tote in pebbled leather today.  Simple and beautiful.


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Today, one of my fav bags and a cute charm [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4124544


Beautiful bag! I can see how the leather must feel amazing, and the color is happy!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4124555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errands!


Beautiful! I love that red!


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Swapper Chain Crossbody Navy/Black.
> 
> View attachment 4123715


Seems like you really like this bag!  Is it functional for you?  I haven't seen one IRL.


----------



## holiday123

Rivets dinky with mandarin strap and soft wallet.


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Rivets dinky with mandarin strap and soft wallet.


Ohhhh!  I love the mandarin soft wallet!  When was this issued?  I don't remember this color.


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> Ohhhh!  I love the mandarin soft wallet!  When was this issued?  I don't remember this color.




I got it years ago I think at the outlet. I believe it's saffiano leather.  

The strap actually went with a crossbody wallet that was a diy dye job disaster. Luckily I didn't dye the strap too because it matches the wallet perfectly.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Seems like you really like this bag!  Is it functional for you?  I haven't seen one IRL.


I really like this bag. It does not hold much, but it is cute. Today, I’m wearing it again with a denim dress. I did not realize I had so much blue in my wardrobe. Also, it goes well with my Vera Wang sandals.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> I really like this bag. It does not hold much, but it is cute. Today, I’m wearing it again with a denim dress. I did not realize I had so much blue in my wardrobe. Also, it goes well with my Vera Wang sandals.
> 
> View attachment 4125390


Beautiful combo!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Midnight City Tote in pebbled leather today.  Simple and beautiful.
> View attachment 4125043



Agree — simply beautiful ML


----------



## Esquared72

Legacy Crescent


----------



## dgphoto

Y’all, look how cute my fruit-adorned duffles look!


----------



## houseof999

dgphoto said:


> Y’all, look how cute my fruit-adorned duffles look!
> View attachment 4125449


They look delicious! [emoji39]


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> They look delicious! [emoji39]


Very tropical!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dgphoto said:


> Y’all, look how cute my fruit-adorned duffles look!
> View attachment 4125449


So  cute! Don't you wish you could wear both at the same time? How do you choose!


----------



## Syren

Tomorrow is the maiden voyage for my Dusty Rose Rogue [emoji7] This glorious occasion called for one of my fav charms [emoji1]


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Agree — simply beautiful ML


Thank you, IM!


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> Y’all, look how cute my fruit-adorned duffles look!
> View attachment 4125449


dgphoto, this is an adorable photo!  All your photos (and handbags) are amazing!


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> View attachment 4125639
> View attachment 4125640
> 
> Tomorrow is the maiden voyage for my Dusty Rose Rogue [emoji7] This glorious occasion called for one of my fav charms [emoji1]


Oh, I just love this combination!  How gorgeous!


----------



## OperaCake

Took this out for a walk on such a nice and sunny day .


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Syren said:


> View attachment 4125639
> View attachment 4125640
> 
> Tomorrow is the maiden voyage for my Dusty Rose Rogue [emoji7] This glorious occasion called for one of my fav charms [emoji1]


Gorgeous!! Would you say the color is pretty accurate in these pics?


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> Oh, I just love this combination!  How gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

dgphoto said:


> Y’all, look how cute my fruit-adorned duffles look!
> View attachment 4125449



Okay this cuteness.... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️!!


----------



## Syren

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!! Would you say the color is pretty accurate in these pics?



Thanks!  The close up of the unicorn charm shows the color more accurately.  I feel like in some of my pics of the bag it looks more pink than IRL. It’s a true mauve to me.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> View attachment 4125639
> View attachment 4125640
> 
> Tomorrow is the maiden voyage for my Dusty Rose Rogue [emoji7] This glorious occasion called for one of my fav charms [emoji1]


Great color & the charm is perfect!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Syren said:


> Thanks!  The close up of the unicorn charm shows the color more accurately.  I feel like in some of my pics of the bag it looks more pink than IRL. It’s a true mauve to me.


I want something in dusty rose soooo bad. I just can't decide what. I loved the bandit but I think the is some tan/brown around the roses. I need a bag that I can pair with greys and black.


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> View attachment 4125639
> View attachment 4125640
> 
> Tomorrow is the maiden voyage for my Dusty Rose Rogue [emoji7] This glorious occasion called for one of my fav charms [emoji1]





OperaCake said:


> Took this out for a walk on such a nice and sunny day .
> View attachment 4125817



Beautiful Rogue bags.


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Y’all, look how cute my fruit-adorned duffles look!
> View attachment 4125449


Seriously adorable!


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> View attachment 4125639
> View attachment 4125640
> 
> Tomorrow is the maiden voyage for my Dusty Rose Rogue [emoji7] This glorious occasion called for one of my fav charms [emoji1]


Beautiful!


----------



## Syren

Harley77 said:


> I want something in dusty rose soooo bad. I just can't decide what. I loved the bandit but I think the is some tan/brown around the roses. I need a bag that I can pair with greys and black.



I love the color so much, I think it will look great with grey and black!  I actually kinda love browns / tans with black or grey [emoji23] I know for some it’s a no no lol I often pair brown boots, bag and belt with black jeans.  I used to never be down with black and brown together but then one day I was like huh I think I like this haha!


----------



## dgphoto

My old green girl today. I just love her...


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> My old green girl today. I just love her...
> View attachment 4126321


Oh my, just look at the depth of the colour and the leather!  Sigh...so lovely and that little jewelled fox is perfect.  You can never have enough sparkle.   Would you mind sharing the brand name of the fox?  Thank you!

Beautiful handbag and photograph, dgphoto!


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> My old green girl today. I just love her...
> View attachment 4126321


Gorgeous Willis! Bag twin. I need to rehab my bag.


----------



## dgphoto

musiclover said:


> Oh my, just look at the depth of the colour and the leather!  Sigh...so lovely and that little jewelled fox is perfect.  You can never have enough sparkle.   Would you mind sharing the brand name of the fox?  Thank you!
> 
> Beautiful handbag and photograph, dgphoto!



Thanks so much for the kind words. The fox was from eBay. I bought it a couple of years ago if I remember correctly. [emoji4]


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words. The fox was from eBay. I bought it a couple of years ago if I remember correctly. [emoji4]


Thank you, dgphoto!  I’ll take a little look around.


----------



## houseof999

Rogue 17 in denim! Just got and loving it! Perfect for just the essentials.


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> My old green girl today. I just love her...
> View attachment 4126321


Very nice! Those look like they were made for each other. What a sweet fox!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Rogue 17 in denim! Just got and loving it! Perfect for just the essentials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126618


This looks beautiful/adorable/fun! Lovely shade of blue!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cornflower 1941 Ace satchel with outlet bear charm.


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> This looks beautiful/adorable/fun! Lovely shade of blue!


Thank you! It surprisingly matches my Zoya Natty perfectly! Not my nails.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Cornflower 1941 Ace satchel with outlet bear charm.
> 
> View attachment 4126663


Love this! I missed out on these long ago! [emoji17] I wasn't even into purses then. Lol


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Love this! I missed out on these long ago! [emoji17] I wasn't even into purses then. Lol


Really? What about your vintage collection?


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Really? What about your vintage collection?


All bought in last 2 years. Yeah I went a little bonkers buying is an understatement. Lol!


----------



## iluvbags1120

musiclover said:


> I've admired this bag for a few months now.  So beautiful!  You must be so happy



Yes, love it. I kept seeing it in pics in stores and when I went to look it was sold out for a bit.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> All bought in last 2 years. Yeah I went a little bonkers buying is an understatement. Lol!


Wow! I'm not alone. I bought a lot of my vintage bags many years ago, but I have purchased so many more starting back in 2012. However, that does not include my purchases from the outlet and retail, especially my 1941 collection.


----------



## iluvbags1120




----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> My new 1941 red soho. Once again another bag I slept on.


Me too. I just purchased one on resale market.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Wow! I'm not alone. I bought a lot of my vintage bags many years ago, but I have purchased so many more starting back in 2012. However, that does not include my purchases from the outlet and retail, especially my 1941 collection. [emoji3]


I'm obsessed with the 1941 line! Whoever said you can't just have one Rogue was so so right! I have a family of Rogue 25s now! Lol!


----------



## Satcheldoll

It's a great little bag/wristlet. What color did you get? Did I miss your reveal?


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> It's a great little bag/wristlet. What color did you get? Did I miss your reveal?


Yes, I purchased Gifting Orange. See link below.
Coach Soho Slim Crossbody


----------



## Satcheldoll

That's pretty!
Ugh! I don't understand why it's not quoting.


----------



## SEWDimples

One of my favorite bags. Pebbled Ace 28 satchel.


----------



## manons88




----------



## Lake Effect

Took my new girl to work today, Brooke Carry all.


----------



## musiclover

manons88 said:


> View attachment 4127659


I love the black pebbled leather of your new handbag!  So rich and beautiful looking.


----------



## musiclover

Lake Effect said:


> Took my new girl to work today, Brooke Carry all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127725


This is a beautiful handbag, LE!  I love how you styled it with that beautiful purse charm!


----------



## tealocean

iluvbags1120 said:


> View attachment 4126770


I can almost feel how buttery that leather is!


SEWDimples said:


> One of my favorite bags. Pebbled Ace 28 satchel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127181


More beautiful leather!



manons88 said:


> View attachment 4127659


These look beautiful, and what a great picture!


Lake Effect said:


> Took my new girl to work today, Brooke Carry all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127725


 Beautiful combo! I love this kind of bag.


----------



## anthrosphere

Going out to dinner with the family tonight, so I’m taking this little clutch with me.


----------



## tealocean

anthrosphere said:


> Going out to dinner with the family tonight, so I’m taking this little clutch with me.
> 
> View attachment 4128010


That is so pretty! I hope you had a good time.


----------



## Lake Effect

musiclover said:


> This is a beautiful handbag, LE!  I love how you styled it with that beautiful purse charm!





tealocean said:


> Beautiful combo! I love this kind of bag.



Thank you! However I did not plan on buying either LOL.  Credit for this combination goes to the fact I really admired a crossgrain leather bag of my niece's. Lighter colors in vintage leather, in very good condition  are few and far between. The price was right for me for this bag for the color, style and leather. As happens, the fob was in a jumble of items at the check out line. The reason I stopped in was to look for fobs with a brass accent. One I confirmed it was included in the sale, it was a keeper! The red and brass are a great accent for several bags I already have


----------



## brianne1114

My new platinum City Tote. Haven’t bought an outlet bag in a while but I LOVE the color. Also with some of the space themed accessories that just came out.


----------



## Teagaggle

Ivy Rogue shoulder bag. Have been carrying for a week straight...love it.


----------



## Gaby Torres

Teagaggle said:


> Ivy Rogue shoulder bag. Have been carrying for a week straight...love it.
> View attachment 4128831


What a beauty. I was very close to ordering one for myself


----------



## SEWDimples

Day 2, but this time Rexy has hung out with Ace 28.


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Going out to dinner with the family tonight, so I’m taking this little clutch with me.
> 
> View attachment 4128010



Looks cute! Is that an Old Navy dress?


----------



## musiclover

Lake Effect said:


> Thank you! However I did not plan on buying either LOL.  Credit for this combination goes to the fact I really admired a crossgrain leather bag of my niece's. Lighter colors in vintage leather, in very good condition  are few and far between. The price was right for me for this bag for the color, style and leather. As happens, the fob was in a jumble of items at the check out line. The reason I stopped in was to look for fobs with a brass accent. One I confirmed it was included in the sale, it was a keeper! The red and brass are a great accent for several bags I already have


I like this handbag a lot!  It’s a great style.  What are your thoughts on the crossgrain leather?  I prefer pebbled leather but my interest has been piqued recently with the crossgrain as I think it might wear a little better for certain situations like travel and commuting. 

Your purse charm looks so beautiful and cheerful. It must feel good knowing you can use it on several bags. I love getting a lot of use from my items.


----------



## Lake Effect

musiclover said:


> I like this handbag a lot!  It’s a great style.  What are your thoughts on the crossgrain leather?  I prefer pebbled leather but my interest has been piqued recently with the crossgrain as I think it might wear a little better for certain situations like travel and commuting.
> 
> Your purse charm looks so beautiful and cheerful. It must feel good knowing you can use it on several bags. I love getting a lot of use from my items.


Ty, my heart will always be with vintage glove tanned leather and I like the green aspect of buying thrift/ pre-owned/pre-loved. That being said lol, I am open to experiencing the texture of cross grain, which strikes me as the polar opposite of GTL. I like it, in the context of this bag, with the style and color (and price), which I think that has alot to do with my satisfaction. As for how this bag /leather wears, time will tell.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

I am so in love with this bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this line fully turned me into a coach fanatic I can’t wait to get more!!! Love love love love !!


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Y’all, look how cute my fruit-adorned duffles look!
> View attachment 4125449


This post inspired me to pull out my sunflower duffle. This bag is so happy.


----------



## SEWDimples

lvjunkyxo said:


> View attachment 4129552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love with this bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this line fully turned me into a coach fanatic I can’t wait to get more!!! Love love love love !!


This bag is really cute and looks great with your charms. Enjoy.



whateve said:


> This post inspired me to pull out my sunflower duffle. This bag is so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130217


Gorgeous! Looking at it makes me happy.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> This post inspired me to pull out my sunflower duffle. This bag is so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130217


love it!


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> This post inspired me to pull out my sunflower duffle. This bag is so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130217



Awww, glad I could inspire! [emoji6]


----------



## dgphoto

This was my bag for the day...moody blue.


----------



## coach943

The recent duffle pictures inspired me to get out my Tourmaline Legacy Duffle for a Duffle Friday.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> This post inspired me to pull out my sunflower duffle. This bag is so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130217


Makes me smile!


----------



## meepabeep

New to me Blossom Chain Duffle.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> This post inspired me to pull out my sunflower duffle. This bag is so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130217


Yikes! LOVE this yellow!


----------



## dgphoto

Chevrons today


----------



## holiday123

dgphoto said:


> Chevrons today
> View attachment 4131448


Nice! I used my rip n repair today too!


----------



## Tosa22

dgphoto said:


> This was my bag for the day...moody blue.
> View attachment 4130293


Such a pretty color!


----------



## LaurenR17

whateve said:


> This post inspired me to pull out my sunflower duffle. This bag is so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130217



If the new flax duffle had GHW I think I would have snagged it! I have a light turquoise on the way I think slightly suits the BHW better, for me. This yellow is a perfect ray of sunshine [emoji16][emoji7]


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My grey Rogue with her new bird charm!


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My grey Rogue with her new bird charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132055



I love it!  Is that a Rogue 25 or is that charm just bigger than I thought?  I passed on that charm but your pic makes it look so much prettier!


----------



## LaurenR17

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My grey Rogue with her new bird charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132055



[emoji50] where is that charm?! How can I have it?? Love it! I’ve also been playing around with the idea of a grey rogue, so pretty and timeless [emoji173]️


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> I love it!  Is that a Rogue 25 or is that charm just bigger than I thought?  I passed on that charm but your pic makes it look so much prettier!


It is the full size Rogue and the charm is big.  The grey in the bird matches the bag perfectly.  It look sso so pretty in person.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

LaurenR17 said:


> [emoji50] where is that charm?! How can I have it?? Love it! I’ve also been playing around with the idea of a grey rogue, so pretty and timeless [emoji173]️


Thank you.  The grey is so pretty with the burgundy suede lining ad it looks good with so many different charms!  i'm enjoying it!


----------



## SEWDimples

This bright and sunny canvas tote to run some errands.


----------



## haneulhouseki

SEWDimples said:


> This bright and sunny canvas tote to run some errands.
> 
> View attachment 4132692



Love the mix of Rexy and the penguins! Such a fun bag


----------



## SEWDimples

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My grey Rogue with her new bird charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132055


The Rogue looks great with this charm. 



haneulhouseki said:


> Love the mix of Rexy and the penguins! Such a fun bag


Thanks! It is cute little bag, but it could use a small purse organizer since it does not have any pockets.


----------



## keishapie1973

Mineral Rogue today...


----------



## SEWDimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Mineral Rogue today...


Gorgeous! I love 1st generation Rogues, plus Mineral is a beautiful color. Have a great day!


----------



## TangerineKandy

keishapie1973 said:


> Mineral Rogue today...


This photo is stunning.  I just love the smooshy look of it!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Oldie but goodie for me.


----------



## Hobbsy

keishapie1973 said:


> Mineral Rogue today...


Oh twins[emoji7][emoji7] my favorite rogue, and thanks for posting her...I'm moving into mine today because of this picture! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Small Bandit in Oxblood...


----------



## Tosa22

Teagaggle said:


> Small Bandit in Oxblood...
> View attachment 4133349


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

Tosa22 said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you! I picked it up about a week ago when I saw it online. I've been carrying it since its arrival. I had considered this bag when it first came out but I didn't like the way the center pouch did not connect to the bottom. My stuff would fly underneath there and then get lost. I took a chance and have used back-to-back velcro and attach the middle pouch to the bottom of the bag. It worked wonderfully & creates nice separation. Trying to snag a black one. I have my SA on the hunt


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Thank you! I picked it up about a week ago when I saw it online. I've been carrying it since its arrival. I had considered this bag when it first came out but I didn't like the way the center pouch did not connect to the bottom. My stuff would fly underneath there and then get lost. I took a chance and have used back-to-back velcro and attach the middle pouch to the bottom of the bag. It worked wonderfully & creates nice separation. Trying to snag a black one. I have my SA on the hunt


Congrats! I like the Bandit. I have it in Violet in the smaller size and it is great. I will have to try the velcro idea. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bagmedic

With the velcro, are you still able to snap the leather sides in place?  Sounds like a good solution if you don't want to ever use the middle pouch separately.


----------



## musiclover

Willow foldover crossbody in mineral at the family reunion dinner last night.


----------



## musiclover

My tearose denim patchwork crossbody I carried to the family reunion dinner on Saturday evening. I really love the tearose detailing.


----------



## Nana61256

I got sucked into the last summer sale days and spontaneously bought the Brooklyn Carryall 28 in Oxblood.  But, having a little buyer’s remorse today.  It is a quality bag.  That is what sold me on it.  And, for me, the size is perfect.  But, I am very indecisive and wish I had never gone into the Coach store this weekend.  Reaching out for any opinions about this bag.  Thanks!


----------



## balen.girl

Today with my Coach Rodarte bag.. super love the smooth luxurious leather and I love the red leather lining. Sorry, I forgot to take picture of the red lining.. [emoji178]


----------



## LaurenR17

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4133820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got sucked into the last summer sale days and spontaneously bought the Brooklyn Carryall 28 in Oxblood.  But, having a little buyer’s remorse today.  It is a quality bag.  That is what sold me on it.  And, for me, the size is perfect.  But, I am very indecisive and wish I had never gone into the Coach store this weekend.  Reaching out for any opinions about this bag.  Thanks!



Looks beautiful to me! Very classic. What concerns do you have?

I recommend trying to use it a day or two and if it’s still not love, return. The money could be better spent for the next LOVE. I find that sometimes it takes a little while to fall for a bag, though, so give it a little bit of a chance first. [emoji16]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4133820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got sucked into the last summer sale days and spontaneously bought the Brooklyn Carryall 28 in Oxblood.  But, having a little buyer’s remorse today.  It is a quality bag.  That is what sold me on it.  And, for me, the size is perfect.  But, I am very indecisive and wish I had never gone into the Coach store this weekend.  Reaching out for any opinions about this bag.  Thanks!


It is such a cute bag! Just my opinion though.  You have to absolutely love it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Today with my Coach Rodarte bag.. super love the smooth luxurious leather and I love the red leather lining. Sorry, I forgot to take picture of the red lining.. [emoji178]
> View attachment 4133856
> 
> View attachment 4133857


Wow! This bag in this color is absolutely gorgeous!  Man... the leather looks so scrumptious!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Another oldie! I guess I'm on a black bag kick


----------



## TangerineKandy

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4133844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tearose denim patchwork crossbody I carried to the family reunion dinner on Saturday evening. I really love the tearose detailing.


Oohhh twins!!! Haha got this last month for my birthday and have been using it ever since!


----------



## holiday123

LaurenR17 said:


> Looks beautiful to me! Very classic. What concerns do you have?
> 
> I recommend trying to use it a day or two and if it’s still not love, return. The money could be better spent for the next LOVE. I find that sometimes it takes a little while to fall for a bag, though, so give it a little bit of a chance first. [emoji16]


I'm guessing you mean try it on in your house and think on it for a few days? Used bags can't be returned. I guess this would explain why some of us get beat up bags sent to us...


----------



## SEWDimples

Today, cheating with Michael Kors. I really like this pink and the pebbled leather is nice. I paid $107 on clearance.


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> Today, cheating with Michael Kors. I really like this pink and the pebbled leather is nice. I paid $107 on clearance.
> 
> View attachment 4134020


Cute and I love the charm too! Can you tell me the style name or number of this bag? TIA!


----------



## LaurenR17

holiday123 said:


> I'm guessing you mean try it on in your house and think on it for a few days? Used bags can't be returned. I guess this would explain why some of us get beat up bags sent to us...



I’ve never returned a bag (yet *knocks on wood*) but I have taken them “out” on test runs. I don’t carry anything in them to make sure they stay clean while I’m debating. 

I should also mention I have 0 social life so “out” means in my car, to my desk at work. But I totally understand where you are coming from, moving into a bag, tossing it around in a shopping cart, setting it on the floor in public places, and then returning? Not ok. I’d never want someone to receive a bag that didn’t feel absolutely brand new.

That being said, I do carry my new babies around the house as if I was actually out and about. That’s not weird, right? [emoji23]


----------



## musiclover

TangerineKandy said:


> Oohhh twins!!! Haha got this last month for my birthday and have been using it ever since!


Isn’t it pretty?  So glad you’re loving yours!  My SA suggested getting a leather tearose to customize the upper right hand corner over the suede patchwork Tearose.  I think I will do this.  With all of the navy tearose items now available, hopefully there will be some beautiful single leather choices for me!


----------



## SEWDimples

Hobbsy said:


> Cute and I love the charm too! Can you tell me the style name or number of this bag? TIA!


Hope this helps. The charm is Juicy Couture.


----------



## TangerineKandy

musiclover said:


> Isn’t it pretty?  So glad you’re loving yours!  My SA suggested getting a leather tearose to customize the upper right hand corner over the suede patchwork Tearose.  I think I will do this.  With all of the navy tearose items now available, hopefully there will be some beautiful single leather choices for me!


Oh that sounds like a great idea! Please post a photo once you have it done!


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> Hope this helps. The charm is Juicy Couture.
> 
> View attachment 4134068


Thank you! Very cute!


----------



## Lake Effect

Light Tote today. With elephant fob trying to make a run on me : / This bag is almost reflecting the light, the color is not this bright irl.


----------



## Lake Effect

LaurenR17 said:


> I’ve never returned a bag (yet *knocks on wood*) but I have taken them “out” on test runs. I don’t carry anything in them to make sure they stay clean while I’m debating.
> 
> I should also mention I have 0 social life so “out” means in my car, to my desk at work. But I totally understand where you are coming from, moving into a bag, tossing it around in a shopping cart, setting it on the floor in public places, and then returning? Not ok. I’d never want someone to receive a bag that didn’t feel absolutely brand new.
> 
> That being said, I do carry my new babies around the house as if I was actually out and about. That’s not weird, right? [emoji23]


Lol when I am in rehab mode for a new to me bag, and I am taking before and after pics, I *may* line up bags in various  cleaning /rehab phases that reminded me of my nephews playing with cars!


----------



## yellowbernie

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4133820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got sucked into the last summer sale days and spontaneously bought the Brooklyn Carryall 28 in Oxblood.  But, having a little buyer’s remorse today.  It is a quality bag.  That is what sold me on it.  And, for me, the size is perfect.  But, I am very indecisive and wish I had never gone into the Coach store this weekend.  Reaching out for any opinions about this bag.  Thanks!


Gorgeous bag and I love the oxblood color.


----------



## Tosa22

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Tosa22

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4133820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got sucked into the last summer sale days and spontaneously bought the Brooklyn Carryall 28 in Oxblood.  But, having a little buyer’s remorse today.  It is a quality bag.  That is what sold me on it.  And, for me, the size is perfect.  But, I am very indecisive and wish I had never gone into the Coach store this weekend.  Reaching out for any opinions about this bag.  Thanks!


I love it! It seems like a great size.


----------



## musiclover

TangerineKandy said:


> Oh that sounds like a great idea! Please post a photo once you have it done!


I will for sure!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My new to me Oxford Rivet Rogue, such a pretty color!


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Today, cheating with Michael Kors. I really like this pink and the pebbled leather is nice. I paid $107 on clearance.
> 
> View attachment 4134020


This is so cute, and I love the Juicy charm.


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! This bag in this color is absolutely gorgeous!  Man... the leather looks so scrumptious!!!



Yes the leather is so good.. here is the red lining.. 



And here is another thing I love from the bag, the “little bag” picture is exactly the bag itself. I think it’s special and cute.. [emoji6]


----------



## Teagaggle

Bagmedic said:


> With the velcro, are you still able to snap the leather sides in place?  Sounds like a good solution if you don't want to ever use the middle pouch separately.


Yep. I actually drop the pouch in place, snap the sides down & then push down in the middle of the pouch to have it adhere. I only have the velcro on the flat bottom section of the pouch. It does not go up the sides. Works wonderfully for me as I, to your thought, don't intend to use the pouch separately.


----------



## CoachMaven

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4133820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got sucked into the last summer sale days and spontaneously bought the Brooklyn Carryall 28 in Oxblood.  But, having a little buyer’s remorse today.  It is a quality bag.  That is what sold me on it.  And, for me, the size is perfect.  But, I am very indecisive and wish I had never gone into the Coach store this weekend.  Reaching out for any opinions about this bag.  Thanks!


When I was buying my Dinky 24 in the beginning of the SAS, a woman was at the counter buying this same bag but in chalk. It's a really beautiful bag in person, and that color will be even more amazing in the fall. I say keep it!


----------



## Nana61256

Charlie Carryall.   Actually thinking about carrying it.   Tag still on as the jury is still out.  Not sure if too big and too minimalist.  But, it is lightweight.  Any opinions on this bag?


----------



## MKB0925

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4134941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Carryall.   Actually thinking about carrying it.   Tag still on as the jury is still out.  Not sure if too big and too minimalist.  But, it is lightweight.  Any opinions on this bag?


I really like it...looks like a perfect classic bag and it is it lightweight that is even more of a bonus.
Love your flower FOB..


----------



## keishapie1973

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4134941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Carryall.   Actually thinking about carrying it.   Tag still on as the jury is still out.  Not sure if too big and too minimalist.  But, it is lightweight.  Any opinions on this bag?


I like it a lot especially with the tea rose charm.  Very classy...


----------



## dgphoto

Black Beauty today with a tassel made from a fake Coach bag.


----------



## Melodyjj

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4134941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Carryall.   Actually thinking about carrying it.   Tag still on as the jury is still out.  Not sure if too big and too minimalist.  But, it is lightweight.  Any opinions on this bag?


I've seen a lady wearing the same bag and I think it looks good on her. It's minimal and functional. It's a bit plain, bag charm or scarf can add some character to it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dgphoto said:


> Black Beauty today with a tassel made from a fake Coach bag.
> View attachment 4135354


Nice! Who made the awesome charm?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4134941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Carryall.   Actually thinking about carrying it.   Tag still on as the jury is still out.  Not sure if too big and too minimalist.  But, it is lightweight.  Any opinions on this bag?



The more I see the Charlie, the more into it I am.  Minimalist is not a bad thing, IMO, and simplicity is classic.


----------



## dgphoto

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! Who made the awesome charm?



I did! [emoji3]


----------



## SEWDimples

1st Generation Chalk Rogue.


----------



## faintlymacabre

SEWDimples said:


> 1st Generation Chalk Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4135655


That leather looks amazing!!! I had a chance to buy this bag from someone local and I didn't do it. Regrets!


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> 1st Generation Chalk Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4135655


When I see this, I feel chalk can be the new black!


----------



## phinaforth

Parker in Jasmin, love that color so much [emoji7] but its so hard to show that kind of color on a picture [emoji26] its so much more beautiful in reality


----------



## CCC4

Stanton Carryall!


----------



## Nana61256

Thanks everyone for your opinion on the Coach Charlie Carryall.  I decided to exchange it for the smaller one - the Charlie Carryall 28.  For my needs, the regular size bag was too big.  I am a minimalist and carry only the essentials.  So, the 28 suits me better.  In fact, as soon as I started to load it I was like oh yeah!  It comfortably holds a full size wallet, a pouch with random stuff, a purse size umbrella, key holder, work & transit card case, sunnies and glasses.  And, there is still room.   Oh, in the 28 size there is only one slip pocket, but it fits the iphone plus size phone perfectly (the phone was a tight fit in the regular size bag’s slip pocket).  But, what I love about this bag is how lightweight it is even with my things in it.  I also love the adjustable shoulder strap and, with this smaller size bag, how nice it looks as either a short shoulder bag or a crossbody.   I do think how minimalist this bag is and is it worth the price point.  But, it carries effortlessly and is so darn adorable.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dgphoto said:


> I did! [emoji3]


Wow! You are so talented!!! It's a perfect charm for the bag!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4136275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your opinion on the Coach Charlie Carryall.  I decided to exchange it for the smaller one - the Charlie Carryall 28.  For my needs, the regular size bag was too big.  I am a minimalist and carry only the essentials.  So, the 28 suits me better.  In fact, as soon as I started to load it I was like oh yeah!  It comfortably holds a full size wallet, a pouch with random stuff, a purse size umbrella, key holder, work & transit card case, sunnies and glasses.  And, there is still room.   Oh, in the 28 size there is only one slip pocket, but it fits the iphone plus size phone perfectly (the phone was a tight fit in the regular size bag’s slip pocket).  But, what I love about this bag is how lightweight it is even with my things in it.  I also love the adjustable shoulder strap and, with this smaller size bag, how nice it looks as either a short shoulder bag or a crossbody.   I do think how minimalist this bag is and is it worth the price point.  But, it carries effortlessly and is so darn adorable.


The smaller proportions of this bag make the charm pop out even more and make the bag look so much cuter imo!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4136275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your opinion on the Coach Charlie Carryall.  I decided to exchange it for the smaller one - the Charlie Carryall 28.  For my needs, the regular size bag was too big.  I am a minimalist and carry only the essentials.  So, the 28 suits me better.  In fact, as soon as I started to load it I was like oh yeah!  It comfortably holds a full size wallet, a pouch with random stuff, a purse size umbrella, key holder, work & transit card case, sunnies and glasses.  And, there is still room.   Oh, in the 28 size there is only one slip pocket, but it fits the iphone plus size phone perfectly (the phone was a tight fit in the regular size bag’s slip pocket).  But, what I love about this bag is how lightweight it is even with my things in it.  I also love the adjustable shoulder strap and, with this smaller size bag, how nice it looks as either a short shoulder bag or a crossbody.   I do think how minimalist this bag is and is it worth the price point.  But, it carries effortlessly and is so darn adorable.


She is beautiful!!! I have to try this size out! Yours is so pretty!!!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! You are so talented!!! It's a perfect charm for the bag!!!!! Love it!


Agreed! I returned my full size Charlie because the handles were too high when worn as a cross body. I also had an issue with traveling because the airlines make you stuff the bag under the seat in front of you and I didn't want to bend the handles. I think this size would be better for my needs too.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

CCC4 said:


> Stanton Carryall!


Classic beauty!


----------



## meepabeep

Black Op Art Parker...another signature bag I couldn't resist. I like the style, and the c's look like a cool pattern.


----------



## tealocean

phinaforth said:


> View attachment 4136245
> 
> 
> Parker in Jasmin, love that color so much [emoji7] but its so hard to show that kind of color on a picture [emoji26] its so much more beautiful in reality


This is so pretty! Is this a pink with purple undertones?


----------



## Syren

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4136275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your opinion on the Coach Charlie Carryall.  I decided to exchange it for the smaller one - the Charlie Carryall 28.  For my needs, the regular size bag was too big.  I am a minimalist and carry only the essentials.  So, the 28 suits me better.  In fact, as soon as I started to load it I was like oh yeah!  It comfortably holds a full size wallet, a pouch with random stuff, a purse size umbrella, key holder, work & transit card case, sunnies and glasses.  And, there is still room.   Oh, in the 28 size there is only one slip pocket, but it fits the iphone plus size phone perfectly (the phone was a tight fit in the regular size bag’s slip pocket).  But, what I love about this bag is how lightweight it is even with my things in it.  I also love the adjustable shoulder strap and, with this smaller size bag, how nice it looks as either a short shoulder bag or a crossbody.   I do think how minimalist this bag is and is it worth the price point.  But, it carries effortlessly and is so darn adorable.



Very nice!  I love the sleek look of Charlie, I hope to end up with one. It would work so well for my work bag needs and will always look stylish IMO congrats!


----------



## Syren

Oldie but a goodie today!  Straw pocket tote and matching clutch in tangerine. I went to lunch and the clutch was perfect to grab and go and looked so cute on the table as I ate lunch [emoji23]


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> View attachment 4139034
> 
> Oldie but a goodie today!  Straw pocket tote and matching clutch in tangerine. I went to lunch and the clutch was perfect to grab and go and looked so cute on the table as I ate lunch [emoji23]


This bag looks amazing. I like everything about it, from the color, lining and the texture.


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> This bag looks amazing. I like everything about it, from the color, lining and the texture.



Thanks!  The lining is my fav part haha


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Rogue 17 in denim! Just got and loving it! Perfect for just the essentials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126618


I love the combo of your pretty yellow dress with the rogue in dd. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Cornflower 1941 Ace satchel with outlet bear charm.
> 
> View attachment 4126663


So that's why I should have bought it! I held it in my hands loving it, but couldn't think of how to use it. Silly me! I love your pairing! [emoji7]


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> I love the combo of your pretty yellow dress with the rogue in dd. [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> This post inspired me to pull out my sunflower duffle. This bag is so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130217


Ok, you and @dgphoto have inspired me to find a fob for my sunflower duffle. [emoji848]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> 1st Generation Chalk Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4135655


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4136275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your opinion on the Coach Charlie Carryall.  I decided to exchange it for the smaller one - the Charlie Carryall 28.  For my needs, the regular size bag was too big.  I am a minimalist and carry only the essentials.  So, the 28 suits me better.  In fact, as soon as I started to load it I was like oh yeah!  It comfortably holds a full size wallet, a pouch with random stuff, a purse size umbrella, key holder, work & transit card case, sunnies and glasses.  And, there is still room.   Oh, in the 28 size there is only one slip pocket, but it fits the iphone plus size phone perfectly (the phone was a tight fit in the regular size bag’s slip pocket).  But, what I love about this bag is how lightweight it is even with my things in it.  I also love the adjustable shoulder strap and, with this smaller size bag, how nice it looks as either a short shoulder bag or a crossbody.   I do think how minimalist this bag is and is it worth the price point.  But, it carries effortlessly and is so darn adorable.


I love this size Charlie! Congrats on finding the right one for you!


----------



## carterazo

Syren said:


> View attachment 4139034
> 
> Oldie but a goodie today!  Straw pocket tote and matching clutch in tangerine. I went to lunch and the clutch was perfect to grab and go and looked so cute on the table as I ate lunch [emoji23]


This makes me smile! So pretty.  [emoji177]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4139034
> 
> Oldie but a goodie today!  Straw pocket tote and matching clutch in tangerine. I went to lunch and the clutch was perfect to grab and go and looked so cute on the table as I ate lunch [emoji23]



So cute and perfect for summer!!


----------



## Syren

carterazo said:


> This makes me smile! So pretty.  [emoji177]





BeachBagGal said:


> So cute and perfect for summer!!



Thank you both!  I haven’t used this bag in so long, felt good to bring her out [emoji1]


----------



## MooMooVT

Out & about with my Chalk Rogue 25


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hologram Mercer running errands today.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> View attachment 4139034
> 
> Oldie but a goodie today!  Straw pocket tote and matching clutch in tangerine. I went to lunch and the clutch was perfect to grab and go and looked so cute on the table as I ate lunch [emoji23]


OMG, this is so pretty for summer and I love the charm with it!  You have the best sets!!


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> View attachment 4139034
> 
> Oldie but a goodie today!  Straw pocket tote and matching clutch in tangerine. I went to lunch and the clutch was perfect to grab and go and looked so cute on the table as I ate lunch [emoji23]


I love this set!  I remember these beautiful straw bags.  Wish I had bought one now that I see yours.  You should post this gorgeous pic in the summer bags clubhouse!


----------



## musiclover

Pinot Gris and Beechwood bloom wristlet today.


----------



## tealocean

Harley77 said:


> Hologram Mercer running errands today.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Pinot Gris and Beechwood bloom wristlet today.
> View attachment 4140008


So pretty! Do you carry this on your wrist and/or hold it in your hand? I love wristlets but always want a strap on them to go hands free. I guess I need to get comfortable with them. I think I'm just concerned I'll put it down and lose it.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Harley77 said:


> Hologram Mercer running errands today.


I love her!


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> OMG, this is so pretty for summer and I love the charm with it!  You have the best sets!!



Aw thanks!  I forgot I had this clutch because I had it stored inside of the bag, it was a happy surprise when I pulled it out because I hadn’t used this bag in so long. I’m going to keep the clutch out so I can get more use out of it for the rest of the summer [emoji1]



musiclover said:


> I love this set!  I remember these beautiful straw bags.  Wish I had bought one now that I see yours.  You should post this gorgeous pic in the summer bags clubhouse!



Thank you!  I’ll have to go look for that thread!  I wonder if I’ll see any bags I’d want in that thread .... probably definitely [emoji23]


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> So pretty! Do you carry this on your wrist and/or hold it in your hand? I love wristlets but always want a strap on them to go hands free. I guess I need to get comfortable with them. I think I'm just concerned I'll put it down and lose it.


Hi TO, I definitely carry a wristlet on my wrist for the exact same reason as you!  This particular wristlet has a removable strap so it’s useful just as an organizing pouch in my bag.


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> Aw thanks!  I forgot I had this clutch because I had it stored inside of the bag, it was a happy surprise when I pulled it out because I hadn’t used this bag in so long. I’m going to keep the clutch out so I can get more use out of it for the rest of the summer [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I’ll have to go look for that thread!  I wonder if I’ll see any bags I’d want in that thread .... probably definitely [emoji23]


I find myself often searching around eBay after I read the Clubhouse threads!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-us-your-straw-canvas-burlap-beachy-bags-for-summer.803874/


----------



## dgphoto

Yesterday’s Patchwork Dinky:


Today’s Large Plaza:


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> Yesterday’s Patchwork Dinky:
> View attachment 4141044
> 
> Today’s Large Plaza:
> View attachment 4141046


Hi @dgphoto! Old school and new school. I love it. Both bags are gorgeous. What color is your plaza bag?


----------



## dgphoto

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @dgphoto! Old school and new school. I love it. Both bags are gorgeous. What color is your plaza bag?



Seller said it’s supposed to be putty but I’m not sure, honestly. What do you think?


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> Seller said it’s supposed to be putty but I’m not sure, honestly. What do you think?


I looks like Putty. I have one too.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Hi TO, I definitely carry a wristlet on my wrist for the exact same reason as you!  This particular wristlet has a removable strap so it’s useful just as an organizing pouch in my bag.


I'm going to try this out more and see if I can get used to it. I've realized I really like having a cute little bag, but there are times when just a wristlet seems convenient and carefree.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> I'm going to try this out more and see if I can get used to it. I've realized I really like having a cute little bag, but there are times when just a wristlet seems convenient and carefree.


I first noticed a lady at the mall carrying a Coach wristlet a few years ago and she seemed so carefree.  I loved that look and feeling so it's been worth it to me to get a few wristlets.  Then of course I had too many  but have now weeded my wristlets down to five which I use either on their own with phone, cards and cash; as a passport pouch for the family (can clip it in my handbag); or as a make up bag.   

Something else I've found handy are my Crossbody pouches using the wristlet strap.  They have two zip compartments and I have been using my denim tearose patchwork one a lot this summer.  I think she's already been to four dinners and I find her extremely spacious.  I can fit in my car keys, and with careful packing, my sunglasses as well.  Although this style comes with the Crossbody strap, sometimes I prefer the look (for certain events) of an elegant, dangling wristlet.  Here it is again and you can just see the wristlet strap on the left.


----------



## OperaCake

Ice cream after my dental appointment .


----------



## Alexa5

musiclover said:


> I first noticed a lady at the mall carrying a Coach wristlet a few years ago and she seemed so carefree.  I loved that look and feeling so it's been worth it to me to get a few wristlets.  Then of course I had too many  but have now weeded my wristlets down to five which I use either on their own with phone, cards and cash; as a passport pouch for the family (can clip it in my handbag); or as a make up bag.
> 
> Something else I've found handy are my Crossbody pouches using the wristlet strap.  They have two zip compartments and I have been using my denim tearose patchwork one a lot this summer.  I think she's already been to four dinners and I find her extremely spacious.  I can fit in my car keys, and with careful packing, my sunglasses as well.  Although this style comes with the Crossbody strap, sometimes I prefer the look (for certain events) of an elegant, dangling wristlet.  Here it is again and you can just see the wristlet strap on the left.
> 
> View attachment 4141263


I have a couple of the cross bodies including this one. I find them handy as they are shaped nicely to hold most of my important items for when you need something smaller. The regular wristlets I had didn’t get much use because you couldn’t fit a phone in them but the crossbody ones you can.


----------



## Alexa5

Light turquoise dinky...


----------



## LaurenR17

Alexa5 said:


> Light turquoise dinky...
> 
> View attachment 4141563



I’m really loving the light turquoise color! The burnished edges on the dinky are amazing [emoji16]


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Running to the store with my Oxblood Coach Nolita 22 & Dinky Chain. Weightless! Big difference from lugging around my 3 pound Dooneys.  
I  Coach


----------



## Satcheldoll

Colorblock Courier today.


----------



## dgphoto

Alexa5 said:


> Light turquoise dinky...
> 
> View attachment 4141563


Love this color so much!!!


BaguetteBlonde said:


> Running to the store with my Oxblood Coach Nolita 22 & Dinky Chain. Weightless! Big difference from lugging around my 3 pound Dooneys.
> I  Coach
> View attachment 4141689


So cute!



Satcheldoll said:


> Colorblock Courier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141839


Gorgeous! This is on my wishlist [emoji173]️


----------



## dgphoto

Navy Nomad today...big enough to carry all my cold meds, ha!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Ivy Rogue with her new embroidered Rexy charm!


----------



## jcnc

Satcheldoll said:


> Colorblock Courier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141839


Cant get over how gorgeous this bag is!!! I am drooling over my phone right now


----------



## Satcheldoll

jcnc said:


> Cant get over how gorgeous this bag is!!! I am drooling over my phone right now


I'm so glad I bought it. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## 2cello

Alexa5 said:


> I have a couple of the cross bodies including this one. I find them handy as they are shaped nicely to hold most of my important items for when you need something smaller. The regular wristlets I had didn’t get much use because you couldn’t fit a phone in them but the crossbody ones you can.



This applies to me.  I could get my phone in but not my phone and key fob at the same time.  I need those cute wristlets to either ditch the compartments or be a tad wider.


----------



## musiclover

Alexa5 said:


> I have a couple of the cross bodies including this one. I find them handy as they are shaped nicely to hold most of my important items for when you need something smaller. The regular wristlets I had didn’t get much use because you couldn’t fit a phone in them but the crossbody ones you can.


Aren't these Crossbody pouches fantastic?  Can't believe it took me such a long time to purchase one!

I'm still carrying an old iPhone 5.  It's on its last legs so my next phone will be bigger, but I can see how this will cause a problem for some of my current wristlets.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Aren't these Crossbody pouches fantastic?  Can't believe it took me such a long time to purchase one!
> 
> I'm still carrying an old iPhone 5.  It's on its last legs so my next phone will be bigger, but I can see how this will cause a problem for some of my current wristlets.


 I just got a Double Zip Wallet for a relative who needs something small and light. It is just a larger version of the Double corner Zip Wristlet. Because of the size and corner zip, it can fit even larger items easily. It fits her phone on one side and wallet items on the other with so much room to spare. I got her the Peony one from 6pm. It's still there. I was surprised to find that the Peony on that one is not the baby peachy pink but a deeper peachier pink shade. She loves it. Here is a youtube video showing how big it is: 


musiclover said:


> I first noticed a lady at the mall carrying a Coach wristlet a few years ago and she seemed so carefree.  I loved that look and feeling so it's been worth it to me to get a few wristlets.  Then of course I had too many  but have now weeded my wristlets down to five which I use either on their own with phone, cards and cash; as a passport pouch for the family (can clip it in my handbag); or as a make up bag.
> 
> Something else I've found handy are my Crossbody pouches using the wristlet strap.  They have two zip compartments and I have been using my denim tearose patchwork one a lot this summer.  I think she's already been to four dinners and I find her extremely spacious.  I can fit in my car keys, and with careful packing, my sunglasses as well.  Although this style comes with the Crossbody strap, sometimes I prefer the look (for certain events) of an elegant, dangling wristlet.  Here it is again and you can just see the wristlet strap on the left.
> 
> View attachment 4141263


 Your bag is so beautiful with the tearoses! It does look wonderfully versatile too! You have some great ideas. I need to experiment more. I now love smaller bags so much I've learned to carry less even in a larger one. Maybe I can get comfortable with a wristlet too.



OperaCake said:


> Ice cream after my dental appointment .
> View attachment 4141340


 I love this! So pretty and sweet with the flowers. We're twins but mine is turquoise. It's my favorite summer carefree bag. I no longer think of it as a small bag and it is the bag that made me start wanting to carry smaller bags. Do you love it?



Alexa5 said:


> Light turquoise dinky...
> 
> View attachment 4141563


  This color is gorgeous!



BaguetteBlonde said:


> Running to the store with my Oxblood Coach Nolita 22 & Dinky Chain. Weightless! Big difference from lugging around my 3 pound Dooneys.
> I  Coach
> View attachment 4141689


 This weightlessness is inspiring. Beautiful! I love Coach too.


----------



## tealocean

2cello said:


> This applies to me.  I could get my phone in but not my phone and key fob at the same time.  I need those cute wristlets to either ditch the compartments or be a tad wider.


Check out the Coach Double Zip Wallet if you like the wristlet version. This one is just a lot larger and makes a great wristlet/clutch. There's a rainbow of colors on 6pm. I linked a youtube video in my post above.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

dgphoto said:


> Navy Nomad today...big enough to carry all my cold meds, ha!
> View attachment 4141851


She's beautiful! And I love the charm with her. 
Feel better soon


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

dgphoto said:


> Love this color so much!!!
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! This is on my wishlist [emoji173]️


Thank you!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Thank


tealocean said:


> I just got a Double Zip Wallet for a relative who needs something small and light. It is just a larger version of the Double corner Zip Wristlet. Because of the size and corner zip, it can fit even larger items easily. It fits her phone on one side and wallet items on the other with so much room to spare. I got her the Peony one from 6pm. It's still there. I was surprised to find that the Peony on that one is not the baby peachy pink but a deeper peachier pink shade. She loves it. Here is a youtube video showing how big it is:
> Your bag is so beautiful with the tearoses! It does look wonderfully versatile too! You have some great ideas. I need to experiment more. I now love smaller bags so much I've learned to carry less even in a larger one. Maybe I can get comfortable with a wristlet too.
> 
> I love this! So pretty and sweet with the flowers. We're twins but mine is turquoise. It's my favorite summer carefree bag. I no longer think of it as a small bag and it is the bag that made me start wanting to carry smaller bags. Do you love it?
> 
> This color is gorgeous!
> 
> This weightlessness is inspiring. Beautiful! I love Coach too.



 Thank you so much!!


----------



## dgphoto

Flax Drifter today. I was in a yellow mood.


----------



## Capuccino16

Carrying my Swagger 27 in oxblood (my only Coach bag, and I love her) today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Damn, my mirror is dirty


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Capuccino16 said:


> Carrying my Swagger 27 in oxblood (my only Coach bag, and I love her) today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142727
> 
> Damn, my mirror is dirty


Stunning outfit


----------



## Capuccino16

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Stunning outfit


Thank you!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Capuccino16 said:


> Carrying my Swagger 27 in oxblood (my only Coach bag, and I love her) today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142727
> 
> Damn, my mirror is dirty


I love your outfit! [emoji7]


----------



## Suzanne B.

Capuccino16 said:


> Carrying my Swagger 27 in oxblood (my only Coach bag, and I love her) today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142727
> 
> Damn, my mirror is dirty


Your outfit is wonderful and you look great in it!


----------



## Capuccino16

Satcheldoll said:


> I love your outfit! [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## Capuccino16

Suzanne B. said:


> Your outfit is wonderful and you look great in it!


Thank you!


----------



## LKlovesMK

That outfit looks like it was made just for you! Gorgeous!


----------



## Capuccino16

LKlovesMK said:


> That outfit looks like it was made just for you! Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

Capuccino16 said:


> Carrying my Swagger 27 in oxblood (my only Coach bag, and I love her) today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142727
> 
> Damn, my mirror is dirty


Your outfit looks awesome and the Oxblood Swagger is a great compliment to your outfit.


----------



## Capuccino16

thank you SEWDimples!


----------



## carterazo

dgphoto said:


> Flax Drifter today. I was in a yellow mood.
> View attachment 4142725


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Capuccino16 said:


> Carrying my Swagger 27 in oxblood (my only Coach bag, and I love her) today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142727
> 
> Damn, my mirror is dirty


Forget the bag. You are stunning! [emoji41]


----------



## tealocean

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Thank
> 
> Thank you so much!!


You're welcome.


----------



## Capuccino16

carterazo said:


> Forget the bag. You are stunning! [emoji41]


 thank you!


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


I saw the flax drifter to handle at the outlet last night.  Based on your photo, I was tempted to purchase but didn't think I'd use it so left it for another lucky buyer.  The scarf makes it.  I think the color can be a bit much for me and already have it in a saddle bag.  I'm trying to limit my purchases.


----------



## Hobbsy

Capuccino16 said:


> Carrying my Swagger 27 in oxblood (my only Coach bag, and I love her) today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142727
> 
> Damn, my mirror is dirty


I agree with everyone, you look beautiful!!


----------



## dgphoto

Bagmedic said:


> I saw the flax drifter to handle at the outlet last night.  Based on your photo, I was tempted to purchase but didn't think I'd use it so left it for another lucky buyer.  The scarf makes it.  I think the color can be a bit much for me and already have it in a saddle bag.  I'm trying to limit my purchases.



I agree the color can be a lot. I wear a lot of black and white so a pop of color is good once in a while for me. The Drifter holds way more than I expected, which was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## dgphoto

Red Harley (purse not [emoji965]) today [emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

dgphoto said:


> Red Harley (purse not [emoji965]) today [emoji23]
> View attachment 4143927


Harley is beautiful!


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> I agree the color can be a lot. I wear a lot of black and white so a pop of color is good once in a while for me. The Drifter holds way more than I expected, which was a pleasant surprise.


Yes, it does!  I don't know how it holds so much but it does!  Now I'm thinking of driving back to get it....the scarf you added made all the difference to take away from the color but in a good way.


----------



## SEWDimples

Still cheating because of the rain storms.


----------



## dgphoto

Bagmedic said:


> Yes, it does!  I don't know how it holds so much but it does!  Now I'm thinking of driving back to get it....the scarf you added made all the difference to take away from the color but in a good way.



You know, something like this scarf would look great with it too. https://bnc.lt/focc/YA8wM31UQO

I don’t know if this is authentic or not but you get the idea. NMA


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> Flax Drifter today. I was in a yellow mood.
> View attachment 4142725


The Drifter looks gorgeous in Flax, especially with the dark hardware.


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> You know, something like this scarf would look great with it too. https://bnc.lt/focc/YA8wM31UQO
> 
> I don’t know if this is authentic or not but you get the idea. NMA


That's a great scarf!  Is your scarf square or more long and narrow?  I've never been good with tying scarves on anything.  

I've been online and thinking of the flax saddle bag I have.  It is the 23 size but remember it came in the next larger size.  At the same time, I purchased the black in the size I'm thinking of and that style # was 37200 but I practically see none listed say on the bay.  Looks like no one is selling those bags in any color!  i wish Coach would bring them back in that size.  The 23 size isn't big enough IMO.  So now I'm not sure if I want the drifter or keep my radar peeled for the larger saddle in that color.  I'll take out my 23 and use it tomorrow to see how I feel about the color.  It is a nice color especially with the right accents added to it to almost brighten it up.


----------



## dgphoto

Bagmedic said:


> That's a great scarf!  Is your scarf square or more long and narrow?  I've never been good with tying scarves on anything.
> 
> I've been online and thinking of the flax saddle bag I have.  It is the 23 size but remember it came in the next larger size.  At the same time, I purchased the black in the size I'm thinking of and that style # was 37200 but I practically see none listed say on the bay.  Looks like no one is selling those bags in any color!  i wish Coach would bring them back in that size.  The 23 size isn't big enough IMO.  So now I'm not sure if I want the drifter or keep my radar peeled for the larger saddle in that color.  I'll take out my 23 and use it tomorrow to see how I feel about the color.  It is a nice color especially with the right accents added to it to almost brighten it up.



The one in my original photo is a Twilly style ponytail scarf so, long and narrow. Purchased on eBay for a couple of dollars from what I remember. [emoji4] My friends say I’m an excellent bow-tie-er and I think it’s because I’m left-handed!


----------



## dgphoto

Tomorrow’s bag [emoji173]️


----------



## Deleted member 527163

An oldie for me today. 
I can never seem to leave a bag as it comes...I always have to personalize it to my liking. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not. [emoji848][emoji18]


----------



## MKB0925

Brenda_Reid said:


> An oldie for me today.
> I can never seem to leave a bag as it comes...I always have to personalize it to my liking. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not. [emoji848][emoji18]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144331


Look great and the leather is gorgeous!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

dgphoto said:


> Red Harley (purse not [emoji965]) today [emoji23]
> View attachment 4143927


Beautiful bag! I love the texture


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> Tomorrow’s bag [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4144313


This is a lovely bag, dgphoto. I like the style. Could you please tell me the name of it?


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> This is a lovely bag, dgphoto. I like the style. Could you please tell me the name of it?


It's a Taft 9980 from the mid 90s. It is highly faked so you have to be very careful when buying.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> It's a Taft 9980 from the mid 90s. It is highly faked so you have to be very careful when buying.


Thank you, whateve.  It is a really pretty bag.  I will just look for now.


----------



## dgphoto

musiclover said:


> Thank you, whateve.  It is a really pretty bag.  I will just look for now.



There’s a black one for sale on Poshmark (NMA). I do not know if it is authentic. https://bnc.lt/focc/y6YQpdfcSO


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> There’s a black one for sale on Poshmark (NMA). I do not know if it is authentic. https://bnc.lt/focc/y6YQpdfcSO


Thank you, dgphoto. I’ll take a peek but no bidding for me.  I should do some research first.


----------



## musiclover

Rogue 25 in chalk with her splendid oxblood handles and LV summer SLGs.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4145034
> 
> Rogue 25 in chalk with her splendid oxblood handles and LV summer SLGs.



Splendid summer bag and SLGs — so beautiful!!


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> Tomorrow’s bag [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4144313


Beautiful! Bag twin. I need to rehab mine.


----------



## SEWDimples

Melon Tea Rose Rogue 25.


----------



## meepabeep

Using my purple MBMJ crossbody today, but my wallet is a Coach grey patent signature wristlet, so that counts, lol.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Splendid summer bag and SLGs — so beautiful!!


Thanks, IM. Just got back from the dentist so at least I had my pretty bag to look at while they did the dental cleaning.  Anything for a distraction.


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> Flax Drifter today. I was in a yellow mood.
> View attachment 4142725


Gorgeous bag and color. I went to the outlet this evening and I could not resist.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous bag and color. I went to the outlet this evening and I could not resist.


I've been resisting.....but was it 60% and 20% off the full price ticket?   I'm thinking I may look for the medium saddle bag in this color but I don't see many of any color on the resale sites!  I think the one I see mostly wasn't from the 1941 collection but that is the one I want.  The Macy's version wasn't as nice.  I think I'd get more use out of the medium saddle bag.  I wish Coach would make that size again!  The 23 is just a bit small for me.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I've been resisting.....but was it 60% and 20% off the full price ticket?   I'm thinking I may look for the medium saddle bag in this color but I don't see many of any color on the resale sites!  I think the one I see mostly wasn't from the 1941 collection but that is the one I want.  The Macy's version wasn't as nice.  I think I'd get more use out of the medium saddle bag.  I wish Coach would make that size again!  The 23 is just a bit small for me.


I'm glad you have been. I wish I was not so weak. Yes, this color was for 60% and 30% off, but the black matte bag was not the same discount. I guess the seasonal color was cheaper. My outlet even had the Drifter Carryall in Light Saddle. The color is gorgeous. I think I might have to get the Rogue in that color. It is amazing in leather and suede. I really like my 1941 Saddle Rogue 36, but I wish it was light saddle. I will not give it up because I love the Rogue 36 and Coach discontinued it, so I cannot get it in newer colors.


----------



## Chiichan

Brenda_Reid said:


> An oldie for me today.
> I can never seem to leave a bag as it comes...I always have to personalize it to my liking. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not. [emoji848][emoji18]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144331



This is me all day everyday. How else will I know it’s mine without adding my fancy touches to it [emoji23]


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> I'm glad you have been. I wish I was not so weak. Yes, this color was for 60% and 30% off, but the black matte bag was not the same discount. I guess the seasonal color was cheaper. My outlet even had the Drifter Carryall in Light Saddle. The color is gorgeous. I think I might have to get the Rogue in that color. It is amazing in leather and suede. I really like my 1941 Saddle Rogue 36, but I wish it was light saddle. I will not give it up because I love the Rogue 36 and Coach discontinued it, so I cannot get it in newer colors.


The 45 minute drive is what is holding me back!  LOL!


----------



## Lake Effect

Vintage Pocket bag! I felt awkward using it at first, like I would stain it or wreck it in some way, lol. But as my sister says, is it a museum piece or do you want to use it?? You can tell I am getting relaxed with it because it is sitting on a curb, lol. Well, it is a very clean curb. Love the mixed tone fob with it.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4145034
> 
> Rogue 25 in chalk with her splendid oxblood handles and LV summer SLGs.


Yes, this is very pretty and summery! So fresh! I love the look of white bags but am still too chicken! I should try one that isn't all white to get used to it.


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4145524
> 
> Vintage Pocket bag! I felt awkward using it at first, like I would stain it or wreck it in some way, lol. But as my sister says, is it a museum piece or do you want to use it?? You can tell I am getting relaxed with it because it is sitting on a curb, lol. Well, it is a very clean curb. Love the mixed tone fob with it.


Gorgeous! I like the flower charms! So cheerful and sweet looking.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Yes, this is very pretty and summery! So fresh! I love the look of white bags but am still too chicken! I should try one that isn't all white to get used to it.


I’m afraid of white bags, too, but I’ve bought two now (my DA Speedy is the other one).  I thought I’d start planning for when I carry my white bags so chalk Rogue and I went to the ophthalmologist and dentist yesterday, both places with a high level of cleanliness. I really enjoyed carrying her. But today it’s groceries. I’ll take a different bag.


----------



## musiclover

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4145524
> 
> Vintage Pocket bag! I felt awkward using it at first, like I would stain it or wreck it in some way, lol. But as my sister says, is it a museum piece or do you want to use it?? You can tell I am getting relaxed with it because it is sitting on a curb, lol. Well, it is a very clean curb. Love the mixed tone fob with it.


Love this bag, LE!  You have such a pretty collection. Love your sister, too— she sounds like mine! My sister reminds me there’s no point in saving things “for good.”  “For good” is right now!  I’m trying to adjust, a little bit at a time.


----------



## branbran1984

My new rose Parker!


----------



## grannytoabbi

greenpixie said:


> Continued from here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-857909.html#post26326492
> 
> Which Coach bag are you carrying today?[/QUOT


----------



## grannytoabbi

greenpixie said:


> Continued from here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-857909.html#post26326492
> 
> Which Coach bag are you carrying today?


surplus green chelsea


----------



## Hobbsy

branbran1984 said:


> My new rose Parker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145746
> View attachment 4145748


Oh, this is really pretty!


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> Gorgeous! I like the flower charms! So cheerful and sweet looking.





musiclover said:


> Love this bag, LE!  You have such a pretty collection. Love your sister, too— she sounds like mine! My sister reminds me there’s no point in saving things “for good.”  “For good” is right now!  I’m trying to adjust, a little bit at a time.


Thanks and I’m flattered, as you both have wonderful bags as well


----------



## Melodyjj

This is so cute!


branbran1984 said:


> My new rose Parker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145746
> View attachment 4145748


So pretty!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I’m afraid of white bags, too, but I’ve bought two now (my DA Speedy is the other one).  I thought I’d start planning for when I carry my white bags so chalk Rogue and I went to the ophthalmologist and dentist yesterday, both places with a high level of cleanliness. I really enjoyed carrying her. But today it’s groceries. I’ll take a different bag.


My one white (chalk) bag is a Margot. I'd love an even brighter white. Hopefully I can learn to care for it so it keeps looking great and will enjoy more whites in the future. I'm using lighter bags this summer and pleasantly surprised how they are staying in great shape so far. So maybe I'll try the white more and hopefully find it not so high maintenance.  I was used to black bags being very carefree. I only had to replace them when a zipper or something else wore out.


----------



## CoachMaven

tealocean said:


> Yes, this is very pretty and summery! So fresh! I love the look of white bags but am still too chicken! I should try one that isn't all white to get used to it.


If you are afraid of white bags, I recommend getting one that's a shoulder bag style. Color transfer tends to happen from denim vs. tops- with the exception of some specially dyed garments. That's how I got over the hump  And with summer ending, you may find a good deal on a white one for cheap.


----------



## baghabitz34

branbran1984 said:


> My new rose Parker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145746
> View attachment 4145748


Wow! This Parker is stunning!


----------



## katev

We've been enjoying beautiful weather and I've had a lot of fun this weekend, and I picked just the right bag to match my mood!

On Friday I took the train into downtown Chicago to join some friends at Navy Pier and take a lunch cruise on Lake Michigan. On Saturday, my DH and I went to the local County Fair, and today we went to a family picnic in a water park.

I have quite a few summery, beachy bags but I have been eager to carry the latest addition to my collection, the Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote. I really enjoyed carrying this bag; it's lovely and light-weight and it holds lot of stuff!

Here's a couple of pictures of my PLT bag on the train heading into the city. There's lots of bling on this bag but I still had to decorate her because my Kate Spade Seahorse went was just perfect for this bag!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> We've been enjoying beautiful weather and I've had a lot of fun this weekend, and I picked just the right bag to match my mood!
> 
> On Friday I took the train into downtown Chicago to join some friends at Navy Pier and take a lunch cruise on Lake Michigan. On Saturday, my DH and I went to the local County Fair, and today we went to a family picnic in a water park.
> 
> I have quite a few summery, beachy bags but I have been eager to carry the latest addition to my collection, the Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote. I really enjoyed carrying this bag; it's lovely and light-weight and it holds lot of stuff!
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of my PLT bag on the train heading into the city. There's lots of bling on this bag but I still had to decorate her because my Kate Spade Seahorse went was just perfect for this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4148230
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148231
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148232
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148233


You are so right, that seahorse is perfect!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> You are so right, that seahorse is perfect!



Thanks! I picked the KS seahorse up last year at Nordstrom Rack for about $20 and have been looking for a chance to use it; I was so excited to see how great it goes with my PLT Umbrella bag!

Unfortunately, I now have to switch back to an everyday bag because tomorrow I'll be back at work!


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> We've been enjoying beautiful weather and I've had a lot of fun this weekend, and I picked just the right bag to match my mood!
> 
> On Friday I took the train into downtown Chicago to join some friends at Navy Pier and take a lunch cruise on Lake Michigan. On Saturday, my DH and I went to the local County Fair, and today we went to a family picnic in a water park.
> 
> I have quite a few summery, beachy bags but I have been eager to carry the latest addition to my collection, the Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote. I really enjoyed carrying this bag; it's lovely and light-weight and it holds lot of stuff!
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of my PLT bag on the train heading into the city. There's lots of bling on this bag but I still had to decorate her because my Kate Spade Seahorse went was just perfect for this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4148234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148235
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148237


Great bag @katev. I love all the details and the KS seahorse is perfect.


----------



## CoachMaven

katev said:


> We've been enjoying beautiful weather and I've had a lot of fun this weekend, and I picked just the right bag to match my mood!
> 
> On Friday I took the train into downtown Chicago to join some friends at Navy Pier and take a lunch cruise on Lake Michigan. On Saturday, my DH and I went to the local County Fair, and today we went to a family picnic in a water park.
> 
> I have quite a few summery, beachy bags but I have been eager to carry the latest addition to my collection, the Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote. I really enjoyed carrying this bag; it's lovely and light-weight and it holds lot of stuff!
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of my PLT bag on the train heading into the city. There's lots of bling on this bag but I still had to decorate her because my Kate Spade Seahorse went was just perfect for this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4148234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148235
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148237


I always loved the Pierre Le Tan collaboration, I wish I had gotten something from this collection.


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> If you are afraid of white bags, I recommend getting one that's a shoulder bag style. Color transfer tends to happen from denim vs. tops- with the exception of some specially dyed garments. That's how I got over the hump  And with summer ending, you may find a good deal on a white one for cheap.


Thank you, that's a great idea!


----------



## tealocean

katev said:


> We've been enjoying beautiful weather and I've had a lot of fun this weekend, and I picked just the right bag to match my mood!
> 
> On Friday I took the train into downtown Chicago to join some friends at Navy Pier and take a lunch cruise on Lake Michigan. On Saturday, my DH and I went to the local County Fair, and today we went to a family picnic in a water park.
> 
> I have quite a few summery, beachy bags but I have been eager to carry the latest addition to my collection, the Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote. I really enjoyed carrying this bag; it's lovely and light-weight and it holds lot of stuff!
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of my PLT bag on the train heading into the city. There's lots of bling on this bag but I still had to decorate her because my Kate Spade Seahorse went was just perfect for this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4148234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148235
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148237


This bag is cute, and even more with the beautiful  seahorse!


----------



## katev

SEWDimples said:


> Great bag @katev. I love all the details and the KS seahorse is perfect.





CoachMaven said:


> I always loved the Pierre Le Tan collaboration, I wish I had gotten something from this collection.





tealocean said:


> This bag is cute, and even more with the beautiful  seahorse!



Thanks, I got some PLT jewelry but regretted not getting a bag. I bought this PLT Umbrella Tote used but in great condition a few months ago, and I have really  been looking forward to carrying her - this bag and fob just make me smile!


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> Thanks, I got some PLT jewelry but regretted not getting a bag. I bought this PLT Umbrella Tote used but in great condition a few months ago, and I have really  been looking forward to carrying her - this bag and fob just make me smile!


I remember your reveal. I actually googled this collection and thought it was awesome. The bags were expensive on the resale market.  Glad you are enjoying this bag. I love when I smile just looking at a bag, so I know how you feel.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> My one white (chalk) bag is a Margot. I'd love an even brighter white. Hopefully I can learn to care for it so it keeps looking great and will enjoy more whites in the future. I'm using lighter bags this summer and pleasantly surprised how they are staying in great shape so far. So maybe I'll try the white more and hopefully find it not so high maintenance.  I was used to black bags being very carefree. I only had to replace them when a zipper or something else wore out.


I'm still fond of the Margot silhouette!  I think it's such a cute bag.

My chalk Rogue is more of a warm white I'd say, and I'm enjoying using it a little more this summer. Speedy is still working on her tan but I might start the school year with it!

I love black handbags.  I have my eye on the black Rogue with rivets.  It's so beautiful.  I've already tried it on for a very long time at the store.  Just to be sure it looks good.  (And it does!)  but just admiring from afar.  We're on Ban Island, right?


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> We've been enjoying beautiful weather and I've had a lot of fun this weekend, and I picked just the right bag to match my mood!
> 
> On Friday I took the train into downtown Chicago to join some friends at Navy Pier and take a lunch cruise on Lake Michigan. On Saturday, my DH and I went to the local County Fair, and today we went to a family picnic in a water park.
> 
> I have quite a few summery, beachy bags but I have been eager to carry the latest addition to my collection, the Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote. I really enjoyed carrying this bag; it's lovely and light-weight and it holds lot of stuff!
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of my PLT bag on the train heading into the city. There's lots of bling on this bag but I still had to decorate her because my Kate Spade Seahorse went was just perfect for this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4148234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148235
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148237


I am so in love with the Pierre LeTan totes!  And your KS seahorse is perfect!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Ivy Rogue with her new embroidered Rexy charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141930


Stunning!!!


----------



## dgphoto

Old school today. She was a filthy disaster inside when I bought her but after a bath, she’s ready for business.


----------



## katev

dgphoto said:


> Old school today. She was a filthy disaster inside when I bought her but after a bath, she’s ready for business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148601



You can't beat the classics, they are always stunning. The color of my Bleecker Flap Bag is called "Ink" and I love the bag, but I especially love the tattersall lining! Great job on the rehab!


----------



## whateve

Chelsea crossbody in the most gorgeous color ever. I've worn it before with the hologram teddy, but I really wanted to use my Brighton sheep. I don't have any other bags it matches. I also am using a personalized hangtag my daughter got me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> We've been enjoying beautiful weather and I've had a lot of fun this weekend, and I picked just the right bag to match my mood!
> 
> On Friday I took the train into downtown Chicago to join some friends at Navy Pier and take a lunch cruise on Lake Michigan. On Saturday, my DH and I went to the local County Fair, and today we went to a family picnic in a water park.
> 
> I have quite a few summery, beachy bags but I have been eager to carry the latest addition to my collection, the Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote. I really enjoyed carrying this bag; it's lovely and light-weight and it holds lot of stuff!
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of my PLT bag on the train heading into the city. There's lots of bling on this bag but I still had to decorate her because my Kate Spade Seahorse went was just perfect for this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4148234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148235
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148237



What a cute bag! I wish I would have bought that ks seahorse when it was for sale - so cute.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Chelsea crossbody in the most gorgeous color ever. I've worn it before with the hologram teddy, but I really wanted to use my Brighton sheep. I don't have any other bags it matches. I also am using a personalized hangtag my daughter got me.



LOVE this color!! [emoji173]️. Both the fobs look great. The sheep is a cutie.


----------



## katev

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cute bag! I wish I would have bought that ks seahorse when it was for sale - so cute.



Thanks! I have steadfastly tried to resist buying non-Coach fobs and charms because I will just get sucked into another addiction, but when I saw that Kate Spade Seahorse for only $23 at NR - I just had to buy it - now I am so glad that I did!


----------



## sugarj1981

Black cherry duffel today [emoji523][emoji523]


----------



## Bagmedic

sugarj1981 said:


> Black cherry duffel today [emoji523][emoji523]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4149134


I saw the new duffles in the retail store tonight but like your's better.  Can you wear your's crossbody?  The new ones hung high on your hip and didn't look right.  They said if you used one of the bag straps it would work better but then that means you have to spend another $150!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Chelsea crossbody in the most gorgeous color ever. I've worn it before with the hologram teddy, but I really wanted to use my Brighton sheep. I don't have any other bags it matches. I also am using a personalized hangtag my daughter got me.



That color is stunning and the fobs work great with it!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

shillinggirl88 said:


> Another oldie! I guess I'm on a black bag kick



I love my Molly’s! I have 3 and love all of them equally (used to be 4, but gave my tourmaline to my daughter). Your black one is a beautiful classic! You can’t go wrong with a black Coach classic!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

whateve said:


> Chelsea crossbody in the most gorgeous color ever. I've worn it before with the hologram teddy, but I really wanted to use my Brighton sheep. I don't have any other bags it matches. I also am using a personalized hangtag my daughter got me.



It really is a gorgeous color! It looks a bit like Tourmaline, but greener. What is it called?


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4145524
> 
> Vintage Pocket bag! I felt awkward using it at first, like I would stain it or wreck it in some way, lol. But as my sister says, is it a museum piece or do you want to use it?? You can tell I am getting relaxed with it because it is sitting on a curb, lol. Well, it is a very clean curb. Love the mixed tone fob with it.



Such a gorgeous bag and color!! [emoji7]


----------



## whateve

LolaCalifornia said:


> It really is a gorgeous color! It looks a bit like Tourmaline, but greener. What is it called?


Thank you! It is very close to tourmaline, just a little more green, just like you said. It was just called turquoise.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I'm still fond of the Margot silhouette!  I think it's such a cute bag.
> 
> My chalk Rogue is more of a warm white I'd say, and I'm enjoying using it a little more this summer. Speedy is still working on her tan but I might start the school year with it!
> 
> I love black handbags.  I have my eye on the black Rogue with rivets.  It's so beautiful.  I've already tried it on for a very long time at the store.  Just to be sure it looks good.  (And it does!)  but just admiring from afar.  We're on Ban Island, right?


The chalk I have is a warm white too. Cooler would look better on me, but on a bag it doesn't matter as much as I thought it might. I still love the Margot, but it's funny that I used to see it as a medium bag, and now that I'm learning to love smaller bags this summer, the Margot feels heavy, bulky and large! It won't stop me from using it though. I just don't use it when I need to do a lot of walking.  

I don't blame you for wanting another Rouge. I haven't even touched one yet, and can see in close ups how gorgeous that leather is!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Chelsea crossbody in the most gorgeous color ever. I've worn it before with the hologram teddy, but I really wanted to use my Brighton sheep. I don't have any other bags it matches. I also am using a personalized hangtag my daughter got me.


 I agree this is the most gorgeous color! This is my favorite summer bag when I do lots of walking, thanks to you!


----------



## tealocean

sugarj1981 said:


> Black cherry duffel today [emoji523][emoji523]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4149134


Beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

Bagmedic said:


> I saw the new duffles in the retail store tonight but like your's better.  Can you wear your's crossbody?  The new ones hung high on your hip and didn't look right.  They said if you used one of the bag straps it would work better but then that means you have to spend another $150!


I have the old one in another color, and I can wear it crossbody which means the strap is pretty long. It doubles up to wear over the shoulder too. You can get these pre-loved, but the corners wear so easily. I love them when I need to carry tall water bottles.


----------



## Minchanka

Some nostalgia for today.


----------



## jcnc

Waiting at the doctors office with my new Turnlock hobo. Its big enough to carry all the documents


----------



## dgphoto

Mauve Grace today


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Mauve Grace today
> View attachment 4149629


Gorgeous charm and gorgeous bag! Where did you get that charm?


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> Gorgeous charm and gorgeous bag! Where did you get that charm?



Thanks! The charm was an eBay purchase, I believe. It has been a while and my memory isn’t what it used to be!


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> Gorgeous charm and gorgeous bag! Where did you get that charm?


Here's a similar one on ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Flower-Hea...N=1&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=0|0


----------



## meepabeep

I've been using my black Kristin Hippie for the last few days. The first one I had used to be my "everyday" bag (I gave it to Mom, and eventually bought another one), but now that I've gone completely crazy and have more than 20 bags, I use a different one almost every day, lol.


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Here's a similar one on ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Flower-Heart-Key-Chain-Bag-Purse-Charm-Ring-Crystals-Keychain/123102520835?hash=item1ca97b6603:g:hlwAAOSwAGlZxXZ~&_sop=15&_nkw=crystal+heart+ring+key+charm&_sacat=0&_from=R40&LH_BIN=1&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=0|0


Thank you!


----------



## Syren

Minchanka said:


> Some nostalgia for today.
> 
> View attachment 4149564



I like how you paired a vintage bag with a boombox hangtag!  Very fitting [emoji1]


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Gorgeous charm and gorgeous bag! Where did you get that charm?


I agree, the charm is so pretty.


----------



## Minchanka

Syren said:


> I like how you paired a vintage bag with a boombox hangtag!  Very fitting [emoji1]


To me, both Coach and Keith Haring’s art scream 1980s New York


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Mauve Grace today
> View attachment 4149629


Such a beautiful color, bag and charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach Parker tea rose with a DIY silk scarf handle for crook of arm carrying and a crossbody stap I DIY attached(so much more comfortable). Basically the original strap is just a decoration now. 
I can't seem to capture its actual red though.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker tea rose with a DIY silk scarf handle for crook of arm carrying and a crossbody stap I DIY attached(so much more comfortable). Basically the original strap is just a decoration now.
> I can't seem to capture its actual red though.


Love the look of this


----------



## haneulhouseki

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker tea rose with a DIY silk scarf handle for crook of arm carrying and a crossbody stap I DIY attached(so much more comfortable). Basically the original strap is just a decoration now.
> I can't seem to capture its actual red though.


I bought this bag after seeing your youtube video!!  so helpful


----------



## dgphoto

Birthday present, Charlie Carryall


----------



## Sunshine mama

haneulhouseki said:


> I bought this bag after seeing your youtube video!!  so helpful


Thank you! What did you get?


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> Love the look of this


Thank you @myluvofbags


----------



## haneulhouseki

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! What did you get?


The tea rose parker in washed red! They're sold out online now


----------



## Sunshine mama

haneulhouseki said:


> The tea rose parker in washed red! They're sold out online now


Yayee!! We're bag twins!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

tealocean said:


> I just got a Double Zip Wallet for a relative who needs something small and light. It is just a larger version of the Double corner Zip Wristlet. Because of the size and corner zip, it can fit even larger items easily. It fits her phone on one side and wallet items on the other with so much room to spare. I got her the Peony one from 6pm. It's still there. I was surprised to find that the Peony on that one is not the baby peachy pink but a deeper peachier pink shade. She loves it. Here is a youtube video showing how big it is:
> Your bag is so beautiful with the tearoses! It does look wonderfully versatile too! You have some great ideas. I need to experiment more. I now love smaller bags so much I've learned to carry less even in a larger one. Maybe I can get comfortable with a wristlet too.
> 
> I love this! So pretty and sweet with the flowers. We're twins but mine is turquoise. It's my favorite summer carefree bag. I no longer think of it as a small bag and it is the bag that made me start wanting to carry smaller bags. Do you love it?
> 
> This color is gorgeous!
> 
> This weightlessness is inspiring. Beautiful! I love Coach too.



Thank you! 
I love Dooney too! I am a Dooney girl but, sometimes, It feels good to not carry something so heavy. There are light weight Dooney bags but I tend to gravitate to the larger bags.
By the way, Oxblood is going to be huge in Coach’s fall line. When I was at the Coach boutique last week the SA brought out all the new gorgeous bags in oxblood.  Dreamer in Oxblood is so stunning with 3 leathers and rivets. But it is very heavy in the full size.

I feel I need 1 great Coach until I find another I fall in love with..but I need to look for and collect Dooney. For some reason I can’t explain, acquiring a sought after Dooney has become my obsession.


----------



## holiday123

dgphoto said:


> Birthday present, Charlie Carryall
> View attachment 4150508


Clever how you did the charm on there. I've had my eye on one of these in washed red, but wanted to be able to add a charm. Great idea.


----------



## CoachMaven

dgphoto said:


> Birthday present, Charlie Carryall
> View attachment 4150508


I love the simplicity of this bag more and more I see it, and the bee charm is just perfect


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Birthday present, Charlie Carryall
> View attachment 4150508


Happy Birthday!


----------



## dgphoto

holiday123 said:


> Clever how you did the charm on there. I've had my eye on one of these in washed red, but wanted to be able to add a charm. Great idea.





CoachMaven said:


> I love the simplicity of this bag more and more I see it, and the bee charm is just perfect





tealocean said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thanks so much!

Same bag, different day, different charm...


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> Birthday present, Charlie Carryall
> View attachment 4150508


I love this bag!  Your bee charm is bee-yoo-ti-ful!


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Same bag, different day, different charm...
> View attachment 4151439


So gorgeous!  I just noticed the gold ring to hang your hibiscus charm. What a great idea!


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> Birthday present, Charlie Carryall
> View attachment 4150508


Hope you had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## dgphoto

musiclover said:


> I love this bag!  Your bee charm is bee-yoo-ti-ful!





musiclover said:


> So gorgeous!  I just noticed the gold ring to hang your hibiscus charm. What a great idea!





SEWDimples said:


> Hope you had a wonderful birthday.



Thanks, y’all! [emoji16]


----------



## dgphoto

Pulled out my Rogue to carry today. I really enjoy this one but don’t carry it often.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

dgphoto said:


> Pulled out my Rogue to carry today. I really enjoy this one but don’t carry it often.
> View attachment 4152238


I've never seen that one up close, it's really nice.  I love the stripe down the front!


----------



## jcnc

dgphoto said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Same bag, different day, different charm...
> View attachment 4151439


Such a pretty charm. May i ask where u got it from?


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> Pulled out my Rogue to carry today. I really enjoy this one but don’t carry it often.
> View attachment 4152238


Gorgeous Rogue. Why don't you carry it often?


----------



## dgphoto

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I've never seen that one up close, it's really nice.  I love the stripe down the front!


 Thanks, it’s unique for sure!



jcnc said:


> Such a pretty charm. May i ask where u got it from?


 I purchased at the outlet earlier in the summer, right when the beachy stuff first came out. I love it!



SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous Rogue. Why don't you carry it often?


 Thanks! I have sooooo many bags, I guess this one just doesn’t come up in rotation very often. I should reach for it more!


----------



## whateve

This cutie:


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> This cutie:



Love this!


----------



## Bagmedic

I recently purchased the tea rose cutout suede bucket bag in marine.  I kept debating if I wanted the peony or the marine and felt the marine would hide color transfer better and could carry in to fall and use as a southwestern accent being sort of turquoise.  I used to today while running errands.  It is a great bag for that and holds a good amount.  But as people mentioned early on, I noticed the suede on the drawstring is starting to fray off already!  I just used it once - granted I opened and closed the bag several times today.  Imagine after a week...it will be totally frayed.  I'm going to bring it back.  I hope I can get my money back.  Too bad they didn't use a leather drawstring!  Oh well.....one bag out of my collection!


----------



## Bagmedic

Forgot to attach a photo of the bag.  I didn't take a photo of the fraying.  You all know what that looks like.  Basically the suede is rubbing off the drawstring.


----------



## dgphoto

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous Rogue. Why don't you carry it often?



This......is why... [emoji23]


And there’s an overflow shelf...


And four in the rehab pile and three on the way. ‍♀️


----------



## myluvofbags

dgphoto said:


> This......is why... [emoji23]
> View attachment 4152905
> 
> And there’s an overflow shelf...
> View attachment 4152907
> 
> And four in the rehab pile and three on the way. ‍♀️


At least they are grouped by colors! [emoji1]


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> This......is why... [emoji23]
> View attachment 4152905
> 
> And there’s an overflow shelf...
> View attachment 4152907
> 
> And four in the rehab pile and three on the way. ‍♀️


I totally understand. At least your are organized. Plus you are not alone. I need to stop buying bags.

You have a black grommet borough bag. I want one.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> This cutie:


I love this bag!  So perfect for summer!


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> Pulled out my Rogue to carry today. I really enjoy this one but don’t carry it often.
> View attachment 4152238


Your handbag collection is exquisite!  This is a beautiful Rogue!


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> This......is why... [emoji23]
> View attachment 4152905
> 
> And there’s an overflow shelf...
> View attachment 4152907
> 
> And four in the rehab pile and three on the way. ‍♀️


You’re so lucky to have all this shelving for your handbags!  I love it. 

Are all the bags in the two photos Coach or do you also collect bags by other design houses?


----------



## dgphoto

myluvofbags said:


> At least they are grouped by colors! [emoji1]


 True! It helps me see at a glance why I don’t need another brown or black bag, hahaha!!



SEWDimples said:


> I totally understand. At least your are organized. Plus you are not alone. I need to stop buying bags.
> 
> You have a black grommet borough bag. I want one.


 I know I have a problem and I’m ok with it lol! [emoji23] The grommet is so smooshy!



musiclover said:


> Your handbag collection is exquisite!  This is a beautiful Rogue!


 Thank you!



musiclover said:


> You’re so lucky to have all this shelving for your handbags!  I love it.
> 
> Are all the bags in the two photos Coach or do you also collect bags by other design houses?


 I only collect the Coach bags but I do have a few random other brands here and there. And to think, I just purged 39 (39!!!!) bags!


----------



## dgphoto

NYC vintage gal today for a belated birthday trip to the aquarium. 


Hard to believe I found this one for $4 at a hole-in-the-wall thrift store in Rhode Island. I ripped it right off the mannequin!


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> True! It helps me see at a glance why I don’t need another brown or black bag, hahaha!!
> 
> I know I have a problem and I’m ok with it lol! [emoji23] The grommet is so smooshy!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I only collect the Coach bags but I do have a few random other brands here and there. And to think, I just purged 39 (39!!!!) bags!


I still can’t get over the fact you took 39 bags out of your collection. That’s just amazing. It’s a whole collection unto itself!


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> NYC vintage gal today for a belated birthday trip to the aquarium.
> View attachment 4153287
> 
> Hard to believe I found this one for $4 at a hole-in-the-wall thrift store in Rhode Island. I ripped it right off the mannequin!


Oh, I do love a good navy bag!  I’ve been on a bit of a roll with blue Coach bags myself lately.


----------



## Chiichan

dgphoto said:


> True! It helps me see at a glance why I don’t need another brown or black bag, hahaha!!
> 
> I know I have a problem and I’m ok with it lol! [emoji23] The grommet is so smooshy!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I only collect the Coach bags but I do have a few random other brands here and there. And to think, I just purged 39 (39!!!!) bags!



That is minus 39 bags? Amazing! Your collection is like a yummy rainbow.


----------



## Winterfell5

dgphoto said:


> This......is why... [emoji23]
> View attachment 4152905
> 
> And there’s an overflow shelf...
> View attachment 4152907
> 
> And four in the rehab pile and three on the way. ‍♀️


OMG!  Wow, beautiful collection!  I probably have as many bags as you do, but at least yours are organized on great shelves and by color!  Most of mine are in their dust bags in closets, so your pic reminds me of what I need to do!!  Do I need any more bags?  Definitely not.  Will I buy any more?  Yes, of course!


----------



## SEWDimples

Winterfell5 said:


> OMG!  Wow, beautiful collection!  I probably have as many bags as you do, but at least yours are organized on great shelves and by color!  Most of mine are in their dust bags in closets, so your pic reminds me of what I need to do!!  Do I need any more bags?  Definitely not.  Will I buy any more?  Yes, of course!


I feel the same way. Organization would help me as well. I have a sitting room in my bedroom. I'm considering transforming it to a bag room with book selves to hold my bag collection. I'm going to try DYI since I do not want them selves to be a permanent fixture because I might want to move to something smaller.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dgphoto said:


> This......is why... [emoji23]
> View attachment 4152905
> 
> And there’s an overflow shelf...
> View attachment 4152907
> 
> And four in the rehab pile and three on the way. ‍♀️


Speechless!!!!!
And i feel better knowing my collection is a lot smaller!!


----------



## angelacolumbia

Sunshine mama said:


> Speechless!!!!!
> And i feel better knowing my collection is a lot smaller!!



Wow! Amazing.


----------



## christinemliu

dgphoto said:


> NYC vintage gal today for a belated birthday trip to the aquarium.
> View attachment 4153287
> 
> Hard to believe I found this one for $4 at a hole-in-the-wall thrift store in Rhode Island. I ripped it right off the mannequin!


You have a very enviable handbag collection! But it also means you have a great eye. However, I noticed not too many blue bags in your collection!


----------



## angelacolumbia

dgphoto said:


> NYC vintage gal today for a belated birthday trip to the aquarium.
> View attachment 4153287
> 
> Hard to believe I found this one for $4 at a hole-in-the-wall thrift store in Rhode Island. I ripped it right off the mannequin!



Twinning [emoji5]  I have this bag sitting in my rehab pile. I love the charms.


----------



## houseof999

Vintage lunchbox crossbody.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Vintage lunchbox crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153568


So cute. Looks good with your outfit.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Vintage lunchbox crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153568


You do have a white bag! You look so cute. I meant to buy a long skirt this summer just like that but never got around to it. I think it is out of my comfort zone.


----------



## jcnc

whateve said:


> This cutie:


What a unique color combo. So fresh and perfect for summer


----------



## dgphoto

houseof999 said:


> Vintage lunchbox crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153568



So cute; you look adorable! [emoji173]️


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> So cute. Looks good with your outfit.





whateve said:


> You do have a white bag! You look so cute. I meant to buy a long skirt this summer just like that but never got around to it. I think it is out of my comfort zone.





dgphoto said:


> So cute; you look adorable! [emoji173]️


Thank you thank you! I tried to wear chalk Rogue satchel with white leggings yesterday but white made chalk look dirty. Lol! I actually thought this bag was bone color but it's actually is white. 

@whateve do you mean the style is out of your comfort zone? It's an A-line skirt. I only have one other one in black and white. Both from Ann Taylor several years ago. I think I'm giving up shorts and keeping skirts only because of the expandable waists. Lol!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you thank you! I tried to wear chalk Rogue satchel with white leggings yesterday but white made chalk look dirty. Lol! I actually thought this bag was bone color but it's actually is white.
> 
> @whateve do you mean the style is out of your comfort zone? It's an A-line skirt. I only have one other one in black and white. Both from Ann Taylor several years ago. I think I'm giving up shorts and keeping skirts only because of the expandable waists. Lol!


I haven't worn a skirt in years. That's why I would feel weird getting one. I'm not sure I would wear it. Although I've heard they are so comfortable in the summer. Maybe next summer.


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> I haven't worn a skirt in years. That's why I would feel weird getting one. I'm not sure I would wear it. Although I've heard they are so comfortable in the summer. Maybe next summer.


All I wear in the summer now are dresses and skirts.  Everything else is too hot!  I prefer the dress to be knee length.  Those maxi dresses/skirts just hold the heat in!


----------



## Bagmedic

Bagmedic said:


> Forgot to attach a photo of the bag.  I didn't take a photo of the fraying.  You all know what that looks like.  Basically the suede is rubbing off the drawstring.
> View attachment 4152906


Here's a close up of the drawstring and where it has worn.  It is at the very front of the bag so when you open and close now by pulling the little thing that moves the string, it keeps rubbing on it and now almost gets stuck.  I'm going to return it but have never had a defective item before.  I hope I can get my money back and not a merch credit.  I'm real gentle on my bags and only used it yesterday.  Wish they made the strap in leather instead of suede.  Then maybe this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> Here's a close up of the drawstring and where it has worn.  It is at the very front of the bag so when you open and close now by pulling the little thing that moves the string, it keeps rubbing on it and now almost gets stuck.  I'm going to return it but have never had a defective item before.  I hope I can get my money back and not a merch credit.  I'm real gentle on my bags and only used it yesterday.  Wish they made the strap in leather instead of suede.  Then maybe this wouldn't have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153732


That's excessive wear for a very short time. I hope you get your money back.


----------



## dgphoto

Bagmedic said:


> Here's a close up of the drawstring and where it has worn.  It is at the very front of the bag so when you open and close now by pulling the little thing that moves the string, it keeps rubbing on it and now almost gets stuck.  I'm going to return it but have never had a defective item before.  I hope I can get my money back and not a merch credit.  I'm real gentle on my bags and only used it yesterday.  Wish they made the strap in leather instead of suede.  Then maybe this wouldn't have happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153732



That is awful! Too bad because it’s a beautiful bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> This cutie:



I [emoji173]️ this cutie!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

dgphoto said:


> This......is why... [emoji23]
> View attachment 4152905
> 
> And there’s an overflow shelf...
> View attachment 4152907
> 
> And four in the rehab pile and three on the way. ‍♀️



[emoji7][emoji7]!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Vintage lunchbox crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153568



What a cutie that looks great with your outfit! [emoji173]️


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cutie that looks great with your outfit! [emoji173]️


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Vintage lunchbox crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153568



Always so cute


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> This cutie:


That's beautiful, especially with that shade of (periwinkle?) blue and white and matching charm! It feels like summer.


----------



## tealocean

Bagmedic said:


> Forgot to attach a photo of the bag.  I didn't take a photo of the fraying.  You all know what that looks like.  Basically the suede is rubbing off the drawstring.
> View attachment 4152906


I'm sorry you have to take it back. That color is dreamy.


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> This......is why... [emoji23]
> View attachment 4152905
> 
> And there’s an overflow shelf...
> View attachment 4152907
> 
> And four in the rehab pile and three on the way. ‍♀️


You have your own shop! I remember seeing your pic before. I love seeing it all on display! I would have my bags out in the open if I had room. I don't like visual clutter, but purses are pretty to look at.  Enjoy the sight!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Vintage lunchbox crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153568


Love the white! That is so cute and really shows off well against that pretty green shirt!


----------



## yellowbernie

dgphoto said:


> This......is why... [emoji23]
> View attachment 4152905
> 
> And there’s an overflow shelf...
> View attachment 4152907
> 
> And four in the rehab pile and three on the way. ‍♀️


Wow


----------



## Bagmedic

tealocean said:


> I'm sorry you have to take it back. That color is dreamy.


I started to wonder if there was a seam in the suede there but really don't know now since it has worn.  I'm not sure I want to try another one and then have the same results.  I'm going tomorrow after work to return it.  I don't think they'll have them at the store now that SAS is over for me to check another one so I'll just return.  No biggie....I have several bags.


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> I haven't worn a skirt in years. That's why I would feel weird getting one. I'm not sure I would wear it. Although I've heard they are so comfortable in the summer. Maybe next summer.


I am not much of a skirt or dress girl myself.  I always feel uncomfortable in them, and often find they feel more hot than shorts and pants--I think it is that the open feel of dresses and skirts actually make me feel more warm.  I like the comfort of the fabric of shorts and pants on the legs.  I do own a few dresses, but only wear them once every 3 mos or so to work.


----------



## carterazo

dgphoto said:


> This......is why... [emoji23]
> View attachment 4152905
> 
> And there’s an overflow shelf...
> View attachment 4152907
> 
> And four in the rehab pile and three on the way. ‍♀️


[emoji7] [emoji7][emoji50] [emoji41] [emoji7]


----------



## Syren

Dusty Rose Rogue with my new Snow White goodies. The accordion case is so cute, I didn’t realize how much they expand!  I thought it might be difficult to pull cards out but it’s not [emoji1]


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> View attachment 4155758
> 
> Dusty Rose Rogue with my new Snow White goodies. The accordion case is so cute, I didn’t realize how much they expand!  I thought it might be difficult to pull cards out but it’s not [emoji1]


Congrats! The Dark Fairy Tale stuff is so cute. Enjoy.


----------



## meepabeep

Blossom Chain Duffle.


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> View attachment 4155758
> 
> Dusty Rose Rogue with my new Snow White goodies. The accordion case is so cute, I didn’t realize how much they expand!  I thought it might be difficult to pull cards out but it’s not [emoji1]


This is a lovely combination!  You are so great at coordinating all of your smaller pieces with your handbag. I’ve loved every combination you’ve done.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating again due to the daily storms predicted for this week. Michael Kors with another Juicy bag charm.


----------



## dgphoto

Cold-hearted ssssnake...


----------



## Newpurselove

Took this little baby out today. I love carrying the Soho's as wristlets


----------



## whateve

Had to switch into a larger purse so I could take water to the movies. Poppy Spotlight in sapphire.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Had to switch into a larger purse so I could take water to the movies. Poppy Spotlight in sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156487


Hi @whateve! This bag is so pretty. Love the color.


----------



## sb2

whateve said:


> Had to switch into a larger purse so I could take water to the movies. Poppy Spotlight in sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156487


I love the color of this one. I have that fob too and am upset at it as I noticed a stone missing just after the return period of it. One of these days I will figure out the right size to replace the stone. It has been hung up since I noticed


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Had to switch into a larger purse so I could take water to the movies. Poppy Spotlight in sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156487


I love Poppy!  It was a special line that I really miss. My Poppy bags and accessories are the ones I regret selling.  I’m much more cautious about selling now.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @whateve! This bag is so pretty. Love the color.


It is really amazing IRL. It has a subtle sparkle and the leather is so soft! The top stitching appears to have been done by hand. Really surprising quality for what was supposed to be their cheaper line.


sb2 said:


> I love the color of this one. I have that fob too and am upset at it as I noticed a stone missing just after the return period of it. One of these days I will figure out the right size to replace the stone. It has been hung up since I noticed


I obsessively checked the fob several times today to make sure the stones are all there. I was thinking that if any of the blue ones went missing, I wouldn't be able to find the same color stone. I bought some stones for some other fobs but I haven't gotten around to trying to put them in yet. 


musiclover said:


> I love Poppy!  It was a special line that I really miss. My Poppy bags and accessories are the ones I regret selling.  I’m much more cautious about selling now.


Thank you! I have two left. I altered this one by cutting off the ugly cloth strap so once I did that I felt I wouldn't ever sell it.


----------



## tealocean

sb2 said:


> I love the color of this one. I have that fob too and am upset at it as I noticed a stone missing just after the return period of it. One of these days I will figure out the right size to replace the stone. It has been hung up since I noticed





whateve said:


> It is really amazing IRL. It has a subtle sparkle and the leather is so soft! The top stitching appears to have been done by hand. Really surprising quality for what was supposed to be their cheaper line.
> 
> I obsessively checked the fob several times today to make sure the stones are all there. I was thinking that if any of the blue ones went missing, I wouldn't be able to find the same color stone. I bought some stones for some other fobs but I haven't gotten around to trying to put them in yet.
> 
> Thank you! I have two left. I altered this one by cutting off the ugly cloth strap so once I did that I felt I wouldn't ever sell it.


 I had a gem fall out of a charm from amazon just from being touched and re-glued it with Aleene's craft glue, applying extra over the stone. You can't see it, and it doesn't dull the look at all. So I'm thinking of covering the whole thing in a light layer of glue to prevent any more from falling off. The glue is seriously amazing stuff. The wrapper has fallen off, but it's probably the all-purpose version.


----------



## dgphoto

Camel Whitney today.


----------



## meepabeep

Metallic Fern Mini Kelsey.


----------



## Bagmedic

Steel Blue Bandit


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Steel Blue Bandit
> View attachment 4157448


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I made the mistake of taking my denim croc Swagger 20 out to dinner. How could such a small bag eat all of my chips and drink my margarita?!?


----------



## Syren

Carrying my spooky eyes market tote for the first time today!  Love how all my other Snow White goodies look with it [emoji1]


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> This post inspired me to pull out my sunflower duffle. This bag is so happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130217


Love these! Now I really wish I had kept more of my duffles!


----------



## quinna

balen.girl said:


> Today with my Coach Rodarte bag.. super love the smooth luxurious leather and I love the red leather lining. Sorry, I forgot to take picture of the red lining.. [emoji178]
> View attachment 4133856
> 
> View attachment 4133857


Gorgeous bag! I haven't followed much newer Coach lately, but it looks like I've been missing out on some beautiful new designs.


----------



## dgphoto

Bagmedic said:


> Steel Blue Bandit
> View attachment 4157448


Gorgeous!



ChevaliereNoir said:


> I made the mistake of taking my denim croc Swagger 20 out to dinner. How could such a small bag eat all of my chips and drink my margarita?!?


Ooooooo, doesn’t she know all those carbs will go straight to her hips? [emoji23] LOL!



Syren said:


> View attachment 4158018
> 
> Carrying my spooky eyes market tote for the first time today!  Love how all my other Snow White goodies look with it [emoji1]


What a wonderful collection you have!


----------



## dgphoto

Today’s creamy goodness 


My friend calls this one my “Ladies who Lunch” purse [emoji23]


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> Love these! Now I really wish I had kept more of my duffles!


I still have sunflower, emerald and cognac. It was hard getting rid of the others due to all the beautiful colors. I kept those that were in the best condition.


----------



## whateve

Rambler's Legacy.


----------



## Lake Effect

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I made the mistake of taking my denim croc Swagger 20 out to dinner. How could such a small bag eat all of my chips and drink my margarita?!?


Nice try 
And I really like the croc embossing!


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> View attachment 4158521
> 
> Rambler's Legacy.



Love, love, love this!!! Please leave it to me in your will! [emoji23]


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> View attachment 4158521
> 
> Rambler's Legacy.



Pretty color! I love turn locks [emoji7]


----------



## Syren

dgphoto said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Ooooooo, doesn’t she know all those carbs will go straight to her hips? [emoji23] LOL!
> 
> 
> What a wonderful collection you have!



Thank you!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> View attachment 4158521
> 
> Rambler's Legacy.


Gorgeous! Bag charm twin. It really like that one. It is so cute and the colors are nice and bright.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Lake Effect said:


> Nice try
> And I really like the croc embossing!



She may look sweet and innocent, but she’s _totally_ the reason I had to drink DH’s margarita (because he thought his was too strong and he was the DD).

Thank you! I love it, too. Even my DH mentioned during dinner how much he likes this bag (rare, because he usually doesn’t comment on one of my bags unless he really, really, really hates it).


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> View attachment 4158018
> 
> Carrying my spooky eyes market tote for the first time today!  Love how all my other Snow White goodies look with it [emoji1]


Awesome, you have the best collections!


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> View attachment 4158521
> 
> Rambler's Legacy.


Oooooh! So pretty! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
Drooling!


----------



## carterazo

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I made the mistake of taking my denim croc Swagger 20 out to dinner. How could such a small bag eat all of my chips and drink my margarita?!?


[emoji23] 
Let her consume the calories while you relax. [emoji2]


----------



## Chiichan

dgphoto said:


> Today’s creamy goodness
> View attachment 4158508
> 
> My friend calls this one my “Ladies who Lunch” purse [emoji23]



Haha! That’s a great description! [emoji23]


----------



## Lake Effect

Classic Compartment tote. Needed an easy place to slip my IPad Air.


----------



## meepabeep

New to me steel Madison Hobo. Something (pretty much anything) from this line has been on my wishlist for a while, so I couldn't leave it in the store.


----------



## Tosa22

whateve said:


> View attachment 4158521
> 
> Rambler's Legacy.


I need to find this color!


----------



## Tosa22

My new Dakotah 22. I normally research each new bag purchase to death, but this was love at first sight.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 4158521
> 
> Rambler's Legacy.



I love this bag and color! What year is this bag and color name?


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Awesome, you have the best collections!



Awww thank you!!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 4158521
> 
> Rambler's Legacy.


This is so pretty!!


----------



## Syren

Meadowlark Dinky for a trip to the outlet. I added the feather charm and I think they look perfect together. This has become one of my fav small bags [emoji173]️ need more dinkies lol


----------



## Syren

Lake Effect said:


> Classic Compartment tote. Needed an easy place to slip my IPad Air.
> View attachment 4159708



Froggy is perfect for this bag!


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> View attachment 4158521
> 
> Rambler's Legacy.





Tosa22 said:


> I need to find this color!


Good luck! I've never seen another in this style and only seen a few in other styles.


BeachBagGal said:


> I love this bag and color! What year is this bag and color name?


Thank you! The bag is from 2005 and the color name is a mystery. No one knows but a good guess is pool. They didn't make many of these as far as we can tell and they aren't in any catalog that any of us has.


----------



## dgphoto

Today was a big blue bag kind of day [emoji4]


----------



## musiclover

dgphoto said:


> Today’s creamy goodness
> View attachment 4158508
> 
> My friend calls this one my “Ladies who Lunch” purse [emoji23]


This is so beautiful and classy!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> View attachment 4158521
> 
> Rambler's Legacy.


I love this bag so much!  I must find a preloved one for myself.


----------



## musiclover

Lake Effect said:


> Classic Compartment tote. Needed an easy place to slip my IPad Air.
> View attachment 4159708


This is a perfect work bag!  I would love one.  Would you say they appear very often on eBay?


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> View attachment 4159840
> 
> Meadowlark Dinky for a trip to the outlet. I added the feather charm and I think they look perfect together. This has become one of my fav small bags [emoji173]️ need more dinkies lol


Syren, this is a cutie!  Is it the regular Dinky size?  I have the Dinky 24 in dark denim but have fallen in love with the rose Dinky which I think is smaller.  Besides your phone, what else do you carry?


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> I love this bag so much!  I must find a preloved one for myself.


I also have a vintage one in burgundy. The leather is much nicer. I used to have the Legacy archival version but I ended up selling it. It is lined and has more pockets but the leather isn't as nice. It does look pretty cute though.


----------



## Alexa5

musiclover said:


> Syren, this is a cutie!  Is it the regular Dinky size?  I have the Dinky 24 in dark denim but have fallen in love with the rose Dinky which I think is smaller.  Besides your phone, what else do you carry?


I can share what I put in my regular size dinky bags. I can actually fit my mini skinny and card wallet, along with my phone and my few extras like chapstick, pen, work ID badge. The only thing I can’t carry is my checkbook (yes I still write checks for a few things, lol).


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> Syren, this is a cutie!  Is it the regular Dinky size?  I have the Dinky 24 in dark denim but have fallen in love with the rose Dinky which I think is smaller.  Besides your phone, what else do you carry?



Yep regular size!  I put my car key fob in the kiss lock but can’t fit much [emoji23] I switch to a slim card case, a lipstick, iPhone 7, and not much else lol It does have a back slip pocket that would be good for receipts or tickets etc. I have put my phone without a case in the back slip. I’ll try to take a pic later [emoji1]


----------



## SEWDimples

Tosa22 said:


> My new Dakotah 22. I normally research each new bag purchase to death, but this was love at first sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4159834


It is a really nice bag. Enjoy.


----------



## musiclover

Alexa5 said:


> I can share what I put in my regular size dinky bags. I can actually fit my mini skinny and card wallet, along with my phone and my few extras like chapstick, pen, work ID badge. The only thing I can’t carry is my checkbook (yes I still write checks for a few things, lol).





Syren said:


> Yep regular size!  I put my car key fob in the kiss lock but can’t fit much [emoji23] I switch to a slim card case, a lipstick, iPhone 7, and not much else lol It does have a back slip pocket that would be good for receipts or tickets etc. I have put my phone without a case in the back slip. I’ll try to take a pic later [emoji1]



Thank you both so much!  I have an iPhone 5 and always carry a small card case. I’m hoping to fit in my keys, small perfume and sunglasses.  More research to be done!

Also, is your preference shoulder carry or crossbody when you wear the Dinky?  I wear my Dinky 24 on my shoulder, or double the chain strap.

Alexa5, I use a chequebook too but keep it at home for occasional bill payments.  Some things still require a cheque!


----------



## Lake Effect

Meeting up with family for a beach day. NYC vintage City Bag.


----------



## Alexa5

musiclover said:


> Thank you both so much!  I have an iPhone 5 and always carry a small card case. I’m hoping to fit in my keys, small perfume and sunglasses.  More research to be done!
> 
> Also, is your preference shoulder carry or crossbody when you wear the Dinky?  I wear my Dinky 24 on my shoulder, or double the chain strap.
> 
> Alexa5, I use a chequebook too but keep it at home for occasional bill payments.  Some things still require a cheque!


I have the smaller iPhone too and put it in the back slip pocket. I put the strap at shoulder length and typically hand carry with occasional shoulder carry. My guess is that the sunglasses wouldn’t fit because the bag is fairly narrow. But I could be wrong.


----------



## dgphoto

Today [emoji173]️


Perfect for a trip to the mall and the movies.


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> Today [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4160773
> 
> Perfect for a trip to the mall and the movies.


So gorgeous. I love British tan hand bags.


----------



## musiclover

Alexa5 said:


> I have the smaller iPhone too and put it in the back slip pocket. I put the strap at shoulder length and typically hand carry with occasional shoulder carry. My guess is that the sunglasses wouldn’t fit because the bag is fairly narrow. But I could be wrong.


Thank you, Alexa5!  I would do the same with my phone for quick access.  I’m going to go to Coach next week and give the Dinky a try with my sunglasses. I think you’re right, but I’ll check it out so I know if mine fit or not.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

carterazo said:


> [emoji23]
> Let her consume the calories while you relax. [emoji2]



It worked! I somehow saw the scale go down the next morning. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## holiday123

musiclover said:


> Thank you, Alexa5!  I would do the same with my phone for quick access.  I’m going to go to Coach next week and give the Dinky a try with my sunglasses. I think you’re right, but I’ll check it out so I know if mine fit or not.


I am able to fit my sunglass case in the main compartment and a couple card cases side by side in the front pocket. XL phone in back. Gum/chapstick in the kisslock.  I wear small sunglasses because I have a tiny face so that lets me use a smaller hard case for them.  If I don't feel like changing into a card case, I am actually able to fit my soft slim wallet in the front pocket, it's just not as easy getting it in and out.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4159840
> 
> Meadowlark Dinky for a trip to the outlet. I added the feather charm and I think they look perfect together. This has become one of my fav small bags [emoji173]️ need more dinkies lol



They have (had?) this on fos and I keep eyeing it. Such a beauty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4159840
> 
> Meadowlark Dinky for a trip to the outlet. I added the feather charm and I think they look perfect together. This has become one of my fav small bags [emoji173]️ need more dinkies lol



.


----------



## BeachBagGal

.


----------



## Lake Effect

Tosa22 said:


> I need to find this color!


Mark my words, the day a vintage Coach bag gets listed in this shade of blue, eBay will crash!



Syren said:


> Froggy is perfect for this bag!


Thanks ! One of a bunch of ornaments I picked up after the holidays.



musiclover said:


> This is a perfect work bag!  I would love one.  Would you say they appear very often on eBay?


A few months ago it seemed like they were all over eBay in every color. But they are rarely listed by name. I have seen them in black, camel, BT, Brown , navy. Are you interested in a particular color? Mine was super cheap on GW online due to terrible pics and rough condition.


----------



## Syren

I feel like I haven’t used my Washed Red Rogue in a while so I got her ready for work tomorrow. Busted out a couple of oldies, a MFF scarf and vachetta wristlet. I remember when I got this Wristlet it was so bright, I like the patina that has developed [emoji1]


----------



## Sarah03

Syren said:


> View attachment 4161369
> 
> I feel like I haven’t used my Washed Red Rogue in a while so I got her ready for work tomorrow. Busted out a couple of oldies, a MFF scarf and vachetta wristlet. I remember when I got this Wristlet it was so bright, I like the patina that has developed [emoji1]



What a beauty! I love the scarf with the washed red- it looks great. Cute SLGs, too!


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> View attachment 4161369
> 
> I feel like I haven’t used my Washed Red Rogue in a while so I got her ready for work tomorrow. Busted out a couple of oldies, a MFF scarf and vachetta wristlet. I remember when I got this Wristlet it was so bright, I like the patina that has developed [emoji1]


I used to have that wristlet! I never use wristlets so I sold it, but it is so cute. I have a scarf that has a bunch of hangtags on it that I kept.


----------



## Tosa22

Syren said:


> View attachment 4161369
> 
> I feel like I haven’t used my Washed Red Rogue in a while so I got her ready for work tomorrow. Busted out a couple of oldies, a MFF scarf and vachetta wristlet. I remember when I got this Wristlet it was so bright, I like the patina that has developed [emoji1]


Scarf is so pretty!


----------



## whateve

Cheating with  Bottega Veneta but using a Coach fob.


----------



## Syren

Sarah03 said:


> What a beauty! I love the scarf with the washed red- it looks great. Cute SLGs, too!



Thanks!  I thought they matched perfectly!



whateve said:


> I used to have that wristlet! I never use wristlets so I sold it, but it is so cute. I have a scarf that has a bunch of hangtags on it that I kept.



It’s such a cute pattern on the Wristlet!  I have a scarf with legacy tassel print and I love that one. I’d like a hangtag one [emoji173]️



Tosa22 said:


> Scarf is so pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> Cheating with  Bottega Veneta but using a Coach fob.



Oooooo I like this charm, don’t think I’ve seen it before [emoji171]


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> Thanks!  I thought they matched perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> It’s such a cute pattern on the Wristlet!  I have a scarf with legacy tassel print and I love that one. I’d like a hangtag one [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I wish I had gotten the scarf with the tassel print!


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> I wish I had gotten the scarf with the tassel print!



I’ll have to bring that one out soon. I finally have all my scarves together so I can start using them again now that they’re easy to see.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> Cheating with  Bottega Veneta but using a Coach fob.



Ohh I love this perfect purple! The handle is a nice touch!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Cheating with  Bottega Veneta but using a Coach fob.


Gorgeous! I love the color and leather. I’ve been hunting for this bag charm. I love butterflies.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dgphoto said:


> Love, love, love this!!! Please leave it to me in your will! [emoji23]


2nd in line!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Syren said:


> View attachment 4158018
> 
> Carrying my spooky eyes market tote for the first time today!  Love how all my other Snow White goodies look with it [emoji1]


So fun!!!


----------



## Bales25

@Syren - I just read your post about the hangtag scarf and then saw this on Poshmark.  Not sure if it's the one you are talking about and I can't vouch for it, but figured at the least it was a coincidence I had to share!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Designer-Tags-100-Silk-Colorful-Scarf-5b70c432a5d7c6cd1e153ec7


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> @Syren - I just read your post about the hangtag scarf and then saw this on Poshmark.  Not sure if it's the one you are talking about and I can't vouch for it, but figured at the least it was a coincidence I had to share!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Designer-Tags-100-Silk-Colorful-Scarf-5b70c432a5d7c6cd1e153ec7


That's not the one I have. This is like mine: http://www.snapnzip.com/coach-hangtag-scarf#.W3DYcMInapo I think the style on Poshmark is older.


----------



## Bales25

whateve said:


> That's not the one I have. This is like mine: http://www.snapnzip.com/coach-hangtag-scarf#.W3DYcMInapo I think the style on Poshmark is older.



Oh, I like that one you have!  Sadly, I don't do scarves well - either to wear on myself or a purse - even though I admire them.


----------



## whateve

Bales25 said:


> Oh, I like that one you have!  Sadly, I don't do scarves well - either to wear on myself or a purse - even though I admire them.


I don't wear them either but I sure like them. I have one I'm thinking of hanging on a lamp but I think that will ruin it. I used to tie them on my purses but I haven't done that in awhile. I have one bag that I wrap the scarf around the strap when I double it so it holds the doubled strap together.


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> I am able to fit my sunglass case in the main compartment and a couple card cases side by side in the front pocket. XL phone in back. Gum/chapstick in the kisslock.  I wear small sunglasses because I have a tiny face so that lets me use a smaller hard case for them.  If I don't feel like changing into a card case, I am actually able to fit my soft slim wallet in the front pocket, it's just not as easy getting it in and out.


Thank you, holiday123.  This is really helpful as well.  My sunglasses are about average size, no case, so I'm encouraged to think I might be able to make it all fit.  I like your idea of placing the card cases beside each other to reduce bulk.  That's really smart thinking.


----------



## musiclover

Lake Effect said:


> Mark my words, the day a vintage Coach bag gets listed in this shade of blue, eBay will crash!
> 
> 
> Thanks ! One of a bunch of ornaments I picked up after the holidays.
> 
> 
> A few months ago it seemed like they were all over eBay in every color. But they are rarely listed by name. I have seen them in black, camel, BT, Brown , navy. Are you interested in a particular color? Mine was super cheap on GW online due to terrible pics and rough condition.


This is a new style to me, so I should take a look at the variety of colours.  Probably condition is going to the most important thing for me.  You did a beautiful job rehabbing your bag.


----------



## Syren

Bales25 said:


> @Syren - I just read your post about the hangtag scarf and then saw this on Poshmark.  Not sure if it's the one you are talking about and I can't vouch for it, but figured at the least it was a coincidence I had to share!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Coach-Designer-Tags-100-Silk-Colorful-Scarf-5b70c432a5d7c6cd1e153ec7



That is really cute!!


----------



## katev

Last night I was switching bags and trying to decide which bag to start carrying. I have lots of beautiful bags but this is a favorite. I picked my beloved grey birch willow floral nomad 55543 decorated with the multi willow floral bag charm 56721 DK C2J. It's the bag in my avatar and I feel happy today carrying her!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4161369
> 
> I feel like I haven’t used my Washed Red Rogue in a while so I got her ready for work tomorrow. Busted out a couple of oldies, a MFF scarf and vachetta wristlet. I remember when I got this Wristlet it was so bright, I like the patina that has developed [emoji1]



I love seeing your combo pix and how well they coordinate! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> Last night I was switching bags and trying to decide which bag to start carrying. I have lots of beautiful bags but this is a favorite. I picked my beloved grey birch willow floral nomad 55543 decorated with the multi willow floral bag charm 56721 DK C2J. It's the bag in my avatar and I feel happy today carrying her!
> 
> View attachment 4161998



Love all the flowers on this bag, great combo of colors!


----------



## Bagmedic

katev said:


> Last night I was switching bags and trying to decide which bag to start carrying. I have lots of beautiful bags but this is a favorite. I picked my beloved grey birch willow floral nomad 55543 decorated with the multi willow floral bag charm 56721 DK C2J. It's the bag in my avatar and I feel happy today carrying her!
> 
> View attachment 4161998


Twins!  I have yet to carry mine and have the bag charm.


----------



## katev

BeachBagGal said:


> Love all the flowers on this bag, great combo of colors!





Bagmedic said:


> Twins!  I have yet to carry mine and have the bag charm.



Thanks! That bag just knocks me out for some reason. I have rogues and swaggers and other beautiful bags, but I still love the Nomads a lot. I only bought 2 of them - because I am trying not to duplicate styles - and I was annoyed when they came out with a MFF version - even though it was very nice. This bag is just classic and special IMO and deserves to be classed with the 1941 bags - but I am happy that it was never as expensive as 1941 bags!


----------



## katev

Bagmedic said:


> Twins!  I have yet to carry mine and have the bag charm.


 Were you able to find the flower charm on sale somewhere? I got mine with PCE at 30% off that was the best deal I was able to find and I really looked hard. I didn't want to spend over $100 on a charm, but I'm glad I gave in finally  because I love the combo!


----------



## elisabettaverde

My daughter is packing for college!! I love this little Dakotah but I’m giving it to her since it’s the perfect size instead of the crossbody wallet she carries.


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> I love seeing your combo pix and how well they coordinate! [emoji173]️



Thank you!  I love picking out purse accessories [emoji23]


----------



## dgphoto

katev said:


> Last night I was switching bags and trying to decide which bag to start carrying. I have lots of beautiful bags but this is a favorite. I picked my beloved grey birch willow floral nomad 55543 decorated with the multi willow floral bag charm 56721 DK C2J. It's the bag in my avatar and I feel happy today carrying her!
> 
> View attachment 4161998



Gorgeous!! [emoji173]️


----------



## dgphoto

I’m in boring brown Charlie Hobo today.


----------



## Bagmedic

katev said:


> Thanks! That bag just knocks me out for some reason. I have rogues and swaggers and other beautiful bags, but I still love the Nomads a lot. I only bought 2 of them - because I am trying not to duplicate styles - and I was annoyed when they came out with a MFF version - even though it was very nice. This bag is just classic and special IMO and deserves to be classed with the 1941 bags - but I am happy that it was never as expensive as 1941 bags!


I can't remember when I got the charm.  I also have the black nomad like this and that charm as well.  I like how it cascades from the strap down to the charm as far as the tea rose look.  I don't like to spend a ton on charms either so I'm sure I got it at least 30% off at some point.


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> View attachment 4161369
> 
> I feel like I haven’t used my Washed Red Rogue in a while so I got her ready for work tomorrow. Busted out a couple of oldies, a MFF scarf and vachetta wristlet. I remember when I got this Wristlet it was so bright, I like the patina that has developed [emoji1]


I really love this handbag with your smalls.  The scarf is very pretty. I’m thinking I should maybe try mine on my Rogue!


----------



## lia_siswanto

Drifter carryall with coach x keith haring hangtag for today.


----------



## whateve

lia_siswanto said:


> Drifter carryall with coach x keith haring hangtag for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162698


That strap is gorgeous!


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> I’m in boring brown Charlie Hobo today.
> View attachment 4162341


Nothing boring about that bag! But then I am partial to any bag /item in the Brit family!!


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> I really love this handbag with your smalls.  The scarf is very pretty. I’m thinking I should maybe try mine on my Rogue!



Thank you!  I love scarves on Rogues! Do it [emoji23]


----------



## lia_siswanto

whateve said:


> That strap is gorgeous!



Thank you [emoji5]. It’s local product here.


----------



## pixiegeldof

Today I'm carrying my Keith Haring collection hot pink camera bag!

View attachment 4162917


----------



## lovethecoach

Vintage Prairie...this bag has the _softest _leather. Love this charm with vintage bags!


----------



## dgphoto

Ranger in danger red ([emoji23]) today


Someone posted their metallic Ranger yesterday and it prompted me to dig this one out.


----------



## katev

Bagmedic said:


> I can't remember when I got the charm.  I also have the black nomad like this and that charm as well.  I like how it cascades from the strap down to the charm as far as the tea rose look.  I don't like to spend a ton on charms either so I'm sure I got it at least 30% off at some point.



You have both the grey birch and the black floral nomads with the matching flower charms? That's fantastic! I tried a bunch of other fobs with my grey birch bag and none of them looked as good as the cascading flower charm - so I caved in and bought it - and I am glad that I did!


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39. I just love this bag.


----------



## meepabeep

Vintage Black Sonoma.


----------



## kysayshi

lia_siswanto said:


> Drifter carryall with coach x keith haring hangtag for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162698


I think I need that strap in my life. What is it called? Oh and if you have it, the style number. Thx!


----------



## elisabettaverde

dgphoto said:


> Ranger in danger red ([emoji23]) today
> View attachment 4163098
> 
> Someone posted their metallic Ranger yesterday and it prompted me to dig this one out.


Love it! I have this exact bag also (always wondered if anyone else saw the beauty in this style).  And, that was my metallic bag posted; I had forgotten the name and was calling it a Dakotah.


----------



## dgphoto

Latest rehab project, now spew-free (for now anyway). Giant duffle, 9085.


----------



## lovethecoach

dgphoto said:


> Latest rehab project, now spew-free (for now anyway). Giant duffle, 9085.
> View attachment 4163925


Beautiful bag, definitely worth the effort.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My grey Rogue with this beautiful charm!


----------



## Bagmedic

dgphoto said:


> Latest rehab project, now spew-free (for now anyway). Giant duffle, 9085.
> View attachment 4163925


What color is this one?  I like it!


----------



## meepabeep

My new rouge Chelsea.


----------



## SEWDimples

True Red Nomad with outlet flower charm.


----------



## Syren

meepabeep said:


> My new rouge Chelsea.



Love this color so much!  I have a couple of Chelsea’s and I reach for them often, perfect weekend bag for me [emoji171]


----------



## Syren

Brought out my fav scarf!  It has some gold details so I thought it would look good with a gold wristlet [emoji1]


----------



## elisabettaverde

Today has been bittersweet but yet exciting in a wistful way.  My family and friends caravanned several hundred miles to move our daughter into her dormitory; she is a stellar, driven student and was accepted into her dream school, so I’m proud, but wondering how I’ll feel when I get home.  I was able to distract myself from the upcoming good-byes by staging this beautiful Willow Nomad in the afternoon sun.  Funny, because I saw @katev’s picture earlier and thought I’d already posted.


----------



## tealocean

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4164505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today has been bittersweet but yet exciting in a wistful way.  My family and friends caravanned several hundred miles to move our daughter into her dormitory; she is a stellar, driven student and was accepted into her dream school, so I’m proud, but wondering how I’ll feel when I get home.  I was able to distract myself from the upcoming good-byes by staging this beautiful Willow Nomad in the afternoon sun.  Funny, because I saw @katev’s picture earlier and thought I’d already posted.


----------



## MKB0925

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My grey Rogue with this beautiful charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164069


Beautiful and that charm looks great!! I have been into gray bags lately...such a perfect neutral..imo


----------



## MKB0925

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4164505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today has been bittersweet but yet exciting in a wistful way.  My family and friends caravanned several hundred miles to move our daughter into her dormitory; she is a stellar, driven student and was accepted into her dream school, so I’m proud, but wondering how I’ll feel when I get home.  I was able to distract myself from the upcoming good-byes by staging this beautiful Willow Nomad in the afternoon sun.  Funny, because I saw @katev’s picture earlier and thought I’d already posted.


Best of luck to your daughter...how exciting for her!
Your Nomad looks beautiful!


----------



## dgphoto

Green Nomad today with metal tea rose charm.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> View attachment 4164341
> 
> Brought out my fav scarf!  It has some gold details so I thought it would look good with a gold wristlet [emoji1]


Looks great! I haven't tried a scarf with my Rogues yet, you have inspired me to try.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4164505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today has been bittersweet but yet exciting in a wistful way.  My family and friends caravanned several hundred miles to move our daughter into her dormitory; she is a stellar, driven student and was accepted into her dream school, so I’m proud, but wondering how I’ll feel when I get home.  I was able to distract myself from the upcoming good-byes by staging this beautiful Willow Nomad in the afternoon sun.  Funny, because I saw @katev’s picture earlier and thought I’d already posted.


Beautiful and good luck to your daughter!


----------



## elisabettaverde

tealocean said:


>





MKB0925 said:


> Best of luck to your daughter...how exciting for her!
> Your Nomad looks beautiful!





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful and good luck to your daughter!


.   
Thanks so much, lovely tpfers!!  I needed a little therapy, and now I’m looking forward to the fun trips to the big city to see her.


----------



## Bagmedic

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Looks great! I haven't tried a scarf with my Rogues yet, you have inspired me to try.


I saw one at the retail store a week or so ago tied to an oxblood rogue.  It must be on of the new retail scarves but it looked GREAT!


----------



## katev

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4164505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today has been bittersweet but yet exciting in a wistful way.  My family and friends caravanned several hundred miles to move our daughter into her dormitory; she is a stellar, driven student and was accepted into her dream school, so I’m proud, but wondering how I’ll feel when I get home.  I was able to distract myself from the upcoming good-byes by staging this beautiful Willow Nomad in the afternoon sun.  Funny, because I saw @katev’s picture earlier and thought I’d already posted.



You know that I love your bag and charm! Just hang in there, things should get easier soon.


----------



## jcnc

SEWDimples said:


> True Red Nomad with outlet flower charm.
> 
> View attachment 4164211
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164212


Beautiful 


elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4164505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today has been bittersweet but yet exciting in a wistful way.  My family and friends caravanned several hundred miles to move our daughter into her dormitory; she is a stellar, driven student and was accepted into her dream school, so I’m proud, but wondering how I’ll feel when I get home.  I was able to distract myself from the upcoming good-byes by staging this beautiful Willow Nomad in the afternoon sun.  Funny, because I saw @katev’s picture earlier and thought I’d already posted.


Great pic!! Best wishes for your daughter



dgphoto said:


> Green Nomad today with metal tea rose charm.
> View attachment 4164934



Another pretty nomad.
Looks like nomad is the flavor of the season


----------



## elisabettaverde

katev said:


> You know that I love your bag and charm! Just hang in there, things should get easier soon.


Thanks!  Its fun to see someone with the same tastes.  
You know, when my son moved to college it didn’t feel the same, and he was going to a low- key, non-threatening suburban town, but dd’s university is smack in the middle of a city with a gritty edge and its accompanying issues. My kids have only experienced large cities on vacation.  Oh well, she’ll learn how to handle herself quickly.


----------



## whateve

elisabettaverde said:


> Thanks!  Its fun to see someone with the same tastes.
> You know, when my son moved to college it didn’t feel the same, and he was going to a low- key, non-threatening suburban town, but dd’s university is smack in the middle of a city with a gritty edge and its accompanying issues. My kids have only experienced large cities on vacation.  Oh well, she’ll learn how to handle herself quickly.


Yeah, that's scary. I went off to Los Angeles from a small town when I went to school but back then the area around the college was like a small town. My daughter went to college in NYC so that was something. She handled it well and soon became a New Yorker. You know your daughter will do fine. You must be so proud!


----------



## lia_siswanto

kysayshi said:


> I think I need that strap in my life. What is it called? Oh and if you have it, the style number. Thx!



Hi sorry for replying late. It is not a coach strap, I bought it online from Instagram : strappie_id , not sure if they can send it overseas.


----------



## elisabettaverde

whateve said:


> Yeah, that's scary. I went off to Los Angeles from a small town when I went to school but back then the area around the college was like a small town. My daughter went to college in NYC so that was something. She handled it well and soon became a New Yorker. You know your daughter will do fine. You must be so proud!



I am, and thank you, but yes, that’s how I was initially feeling. Great that your child thrived in such an intense place like New York!  I went to school in LA also,  (hmm, could we be crosstown rivals, perhaps?)


----------



## whateve

elisabettaverde said:


> I am, and thank you, but yes, that’s how I was initially feeling. Great that your child thrived in such an intense place like New York!  I went to school in LA also,  (hmm, could we be crosstown rivals, perhaps?)


Hmm. I went to UCLA. Tell me you aren't a Trojan!


----------



## elisabettaverde

whateve said:


> Hmm. I went to UCLA. Tell me you aren't a Trojan!


Hah, Yes I am.  I suspected as much when you said the area felt like a small town.  Funny thing is that DD was accepted at your school also and I was rooting for it!! what a traitor I was, but as least she’d be closer than the Bay Area.  (She turned her nose up at ‘SC) And there’d be excuses for spending the weekend in a fancy hotel enjoying fine dining and shopping in West LA.


----------



## dgphoto

Forgot to take an updated photo today. I think this is a Crosby?


----------



## whateve

elisabettaverde said:


> Hah, Yes I am.  I suspected as much when you said the area felt like a small town.  Funny thing is that DD was accepted at your school also and I was rooting for it!! what a traitor I was, but as least she’d be closer than the Bay Area.  (She turned her nose up at ‘SC) And there’d be excuses for spending the weekend in a fancy hotel enjoying fine dining and shopping in West LA.


I guess you've seen the error of your ways! lol. I don't blame your daughter for turning down USC! Westwood has gone downhill. It isn't nice like it was when I went to school there. I grew up in the Bay Area. I didn't come home much. I usually flew home when I did. My daughter went to school only about 2 hours away and almost never came home.


----------



## Tosa22

meepabeep said:


> My new rouge Chelsea.


Congrats! Love my Chelsea. It's small, but holds a lot!


----------



## Sarah03

Denim Bandit!


----------



## Stephg

Bordeaux duffle


----------



## katev

I've already posted this in the Coach Rehab and Rescue Club but I will also share it here. Today I am carrying my latest rehab projects, they are an older bag and wallet (but not yet vintage) and they cost me a total of $68, so they were a pretty sweet deal and they were kindly authenticated by the experts here on PF.

I got the Soho Leather Laced Flap in Buckskin and Brass 11879 at a charity resale shop for $39 (MSRP = $448 in 2008) and the Poppy Whipstitch Wallet in Natural Leather and Brass 47042 on ebay for $29 (MSRP = $168 in 2012). FYI, a bag has to be at least 20 years old before it is referred to as vintage.

They were both easy rehabs and I like them a lot and I've decorated the bag with my Coach Tony Duquette fob. The bag and the wallet are not a matched set but I think that they complement each other well.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

katev said:


> I've already posted this in the Coach Rehab and Rescue Club but I will also share it here. Today I am carrying my latest rehab projects, they are an older bag and wallet (but not yet vintage) and they cost me a total of $68, so they were a pretty sweet deal and they were kindly authenticated by the experts here on PF.
> 
> I got the Soho Leather Laced Flap in Buckskin and Brass 11879 at a charity resale shop for $39 (MSRP = $448 in 2008) and the Poppy Whipstitch Wallet in Natural Leather and Brass 47042 on ebay for $29 (MSRP = $168 in 2012). FYI, a bag has to be at least 20 years old before it is referred to as vintage.
> 
> They were both easy rehabs and I like them a lot and I've decorated the bag with my Coach Tony Duquette fob. The bag and the wallet are not a matched set but I think that they complement each other well.
> 
> View attachment 4167381


These are awesome and look perfect together!


----------



## musiclover

I’ve been carrying my denim patchwork tearose cross body pouch a lot this summer.


----------



## Sarah03

katev said:


> I've already posted this in the Coach Rehab and Rescue Club but I will also share it here. Today I am carrying my latest rehab projects, they are an older bag and wallet (but not yet vintage) and they cost me a total of $68, so they were a pretty sweet deal and they were kindly authenticated by the experts here on PF.
> 
> I got the Soho Leather Laced Flap in Buckskin and Brass 11879 at a charity resale shop for $39 (MSRP = $448 in 2008) and the Poppy Whipstitch Wallet in Natural Leather and Brass 47042 on ebay for $29 (MSRP = $168 in 2012). FYI, a bag has to be at least 20 years old before it is referred to as vintage.
> 
> They were both easy rehabs and I like them a lot and I've decorated the bag with my Coach Tony Duquette fob. The bag and the wallet are not a matched set but I think that they complement each other well.
> 
> View attachment 4167381



Love these!


----------



## Sarah03

Now I’m carrying my legacy clutch [emoji41]


----------



## purseprincess119

After seeing so many adorable bags at the outlets, I resisted the urge to buy a new one and shopped my closet instead. When you have bags that’s still have tags on them you know you have a problem . 

Anyway! Presenting today’s choice, the Swagger 20 in tooled tea rose!


----------



## Sarah03

purseprincess119 said:


> After seeing so many adorable bags at the outlets, I resisted the urge to buy a new one and shopped my closet instead. When you have bags that’s still have tags on them you know you have a problem .
> 
> Anyway! Presenting today’s choice, the Swagger 20 in tooled tea rose!



Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I’ve been carrying my denim patchwork tearose cross body pouch a lot this summer.
> 
> View attachment 4167476


What a beautiful floral shot — of your bag and your garden!


----------



## missmandymarie

Using my Coach Phoebe in Mandarin today...she doesn’t get out often but occasionally she matches perfectly


----------



## Chiichan

I’m just the worst at remembering to take pics of my bag of the day. So, since I’m switching between these two, I took a pic of both. From Navy Bandit to Felix Rogue.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful floral shot — of your bag and your garden!


Thank you, IM!  I love the annuals I’ve planted in that pot—-heliotrope, nicotiana and petunias, because of their night fragrance (not the petunias much but certainly the first two) and abundant growth habitat. I like the look of lush plants spilling out of containers. 

It’s pretty hazy here with smoke and hotter temperature. I can tell it’s starting to really affect the plants so I’m cutting them back a bit to see if that helps.


----------



## MooMooVT

My Saddle Saddle riding shotgun this weekend


----------



## Scully Piper

Late post but here it is anyway [emoji4]


----------



## holiday123

Kelly green swagger


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Kelly green swagger



This color [emoji7] is the best!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji172]


----------



## branbran1984

Loving the color yellow!


----------



## dgphoto

holiday123 said:


> Kelly green swagger


This is a fantastic color! 


branbran1984 said:


> Loving the color yellow!


Gorgeous, feminine bag...love it!


----------



## meepabeep

Daisy Spectator.


----------



## Sunshine mama

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4162197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter is packing for college!! I love this little Dakotah but I’m giving it to her since it’s the perfect size instead of the crossbody wallet she carries.


Awww! Look at is as glass half full!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pixiegeldof said:


> Today I'm carrying my Keith Haring collection hot pink camera bag!
> 
> View attachment 4162917


This bag is so gorgeous!


----------



## dgphoto

Bennett (not Tony) today w/Keith Haring tag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

meepabeep said:


> My new rouge Chelsea.


I shouldn't be on this thread! This is gorgeous!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

branbran1984 said:


> Loving the color yellow!


Perfect pairing!!!!


----------



## meepabeep

Sunshine mama said:


> I shouldn't be on this thread! This is gorgeous!!



Thank you! I need to stop looking at this thread too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

dgphoto said:


> Bennett (not Tony) today w/Keith Haring tag.
> View attachment 4170564



Perfect tag for this bag!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

dgphoto said:


> This......is why... [emoji23]
> View attachment 4152905
> 
> And there’s an overflow shelf...
> View attachment 4152907
> 
> And four in the rehab pile and three on the way. ‍♀️



Amazing collection! I would love to take a closer look at all your bags on the top two shelves! [emoji7]


----------



## Strictmuffin

Ç      M b;


----------



## lilgreykitty

In my passenger seat today. I have the same bag in black too. ❤️


----------



## SEWDimples

Beechwood Dakotah 22 with outlet bear charm.


----------



## Lake Effect

Monterey Hobo from the vintage Lightweight collection, while I wait for my food to be served!


----------



## SEWDimples

Tooled Tea Rose Black Bandit 39 with Tea Tose bag charm.


----------



## dgphoto

Recycled photo because I was swamped all day at work. I wish this bag was a wee bit larger but still love it.


----------



## eleanors36

houseof999 said:


> Vintage lunchbox crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153568


Great look!


----------



## eleanors36

whateve said:


> View attachment 4158521
> 
> Rambler's Legacy.


Great bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> Bennett (not Tony) today w/Keith Haring tag.
> View attachment 4170564





lilgreykitty said:


> View attachment 4171292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my passenger seat today. I have the same bag in black too. ❤️





SEWDimples said:


> Beechwood Dakotah 22 with outlet bear charm.
> 
> View attachment 4171996


I know that these bags are not technically chalk, but they are lovely and make me want to think they give the classic status of black a run for the money!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My new to me Taylor with assorted bling!  I love the T-Rex charms!!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new to me Taylor with assorted bling!  I love the T-Rex charms!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173577


I love how you put that purple t-rex with the scarf - very nice


----------



## Newpurselove

Out and about this weekend with my 1941 red saddle. Love this combo!


----------



## dgphoto

Newly rehabbed vintage bag today


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

My clutch and a cardholder....


----------



## gr8onteej

I think it’s a Nolita 22 wristlet with my KH Boombox card case at the ball game.


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new to me Taylor with assorted bling!  I love the T-Rex charms!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173577



Love the charm, looks great on your bag!  This charm is on my list lol


----------



## Syren

Newpurselove said:


> Out and about this weekend with my 1941 red saddle. Love this combo!



They were meant for each other [emoji7]


----------



## Syren

I felt like it was forever since I used my Dusty Rose Rogue but it was probably only 2 weeks [emoji23] Sorry for the dark pics, I wanted to show the color shift of my gold hologram items!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4175053
> View attachment 4175054
> 
> I felt like it was forever since I used my Dusty Rose Rogue but it was probably only 2 weeks [emoji23] Sorry for the dark pics, I wanted to show the color shift of my gold hologram items!



What a nice combo with the holographic items-perfect coordination! I don’t remember the holographic pieces in this color. When did they come out?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> View attachment 4175053
> View attachment 4175054
> 
> I felt like it was forever since I used my Dusty Rose Rogue but it was probably only 2 weeks [emoji23] Sorry for the dark pics, I wanted to show the color shift of my gold hologram items!


Another great combo!  Saturn charm looks perfect!


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> What a nice combo with the holographic items-perfect coordination! I don’t remember the holographic pieces in this color. When did they come out?



Thanks!  That is a great question and I don’t know [emoji23] I also have a Chelsea crossbody in this color. I’d guess they came out with some of the purpley green hologram items maybe 2016?


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Another great combo!  Saturn charm looks perfect!



Thanks!  I love this little charm!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Nolita 19 getting ready to take shopping. I put my Dinky strap on so I can be hands free.


----------



## holiday123

Grommet borough came to work with me today. She fits perfectly in my cubby.


----------



## meepabeep

Been carrying Miss Charley for the last couple days.


----------



## Deleted member 527163

I love, love, love this bag. It is gorgeous!!





holiday123 said:


> Grommet borough came to work with me today. She fits perfectly in my cubby.


----------



## whateve

After carrying a few non-Coach bags, I'm back into one of my large Bleecker flaps. I haven't carried it in a long time even though it is one of my favorites.


----------



## dgphoto

Had time for just a quick snap today.


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Had time for just a quick snap today.
> View attachment 4175656


Cute charm!


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> Cute charm!



Thanks, whateve! I think it’s a Fossil one? I was going to ask what yours was. I can’t quite tell. [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> After carrying a few non-Coach bags, I'm back into one of my large Bleecker flaps. I haven't carried it in a long time even though it is one of my favorites.





dgphoto said:


> Thanks, whateve! I think it’s a Fossil one? I was going to ask what yours was. I can’t quite tell. [emoji4]


Mine is from a Japanese seller on etsy.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> Mine is from a Japanese seller on etsy.



Is it a pirate? Aaaarrrrgggg! [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> View attachment 4175053
> View attachment 4175054
> 
> I felt like it was forever since I used my Dusty Rose Rogue but it was probably only 2 weeks [emoji23] Sorry for the dark pics, I wanted to show the color shift of my gold hologram items!



You always have beautiful coordinating SLGs with your bags


----------



## br_t

I'm carrying my east west gallery tote today. I'm in love with the bag again!


----------



## dgphoto

Celebrating Labor Day a tad early...


----------



## Winterfell5

holiday123 said:


> Grommet borough came to work with me today. She fits perfectly in my cubby.


Gorgeous bag!  My daughter has this Borough!  One of Coach's BEST bags ever.  Gone waay too soon.


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Is it a pirate? Aaaarrrrgggg! [emoji6]


It is! 
This is the shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/VANCACRAFT?ref=pr2018_faveshops


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Grommet borough came to work with me today. She fits perfectly in my cubby.


Such a beauty!


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> After carrying a few non-Coach bags, I'm back into one of my large Bleecker flaps. I haven't carried it in a long time even though it is one of my favorites.


I just love this bag of yours!
Cute fob!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> After carrying a few non-Coach bags, I'm back into one of my large Bleecker flaps. I haven't carried it in a long time even though it is one of my favorites.



Nice! Cute pirate fob!


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Is that a pirate fob?


Thank you! Yes, it is!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cornflower Ace.


----------



## dgphoto

SEWDimples said:


> Cornflower Ace.
> 
> View attachment 4176527



So pretty! [emoji173]️


----------



## Jane Courtois

Hello!
I am carrying this Coach purse that I got a year ago at a yard sale. Don't know if it is fake or real, but here is the pic anyway.
P.S. the lady was selling it for $5, but got it for $3. I love this Coach purse!


----------



## whateve

Jane Courtois said:


> Hello!
> I am carrying this Coach purse that I got a year ago at a yard sale. Don't know if it is fake or real, but here is the pic anyway.
> P.S. the lady was selling it for $5, but got it for $3. I love this Coach purse!
> View attachment 4177086
> View attachment 4177083


What an incredible find! It looks authentic.


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. steel Madison.


----------



## Jane Courtois

whateve said:


> What an incredible find! It looks authentic.


Thanks! I am glad it's authentic. I could not believe the deal I got for it!
So thank you!!! Here is also another one I am carrying too, but going to give to a friend later. Is it authentic? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Jane Courtois said:


> Thanks! I am glad it's authentic. I could not believe the deal I got for it!
> So thank you!!! Here is also another one I am carrying too, but going to give to a friend later. Is it authentic? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177199
> 
> View attachment 4177200


Yes, that one is authentic too. We have an authentication thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


----------



## Jane Courtois

whateve said:


> Yes, that one is authentic too. We have an authentication thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/


Hello. I read that these are personal opinions and should not be treated like you guys are professionals. Not to offend, but do you know where I can get a Coach purse professionally authenticated? I mean, I believe you, but... I do not want to give my mom's friend a fake Coach purse and feel bad. So any ideas? I live in Tacoma, Washington.
thanks!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Jane Courtois said:


> Hello. I read that these are personal opinions and should not be treated like you guys are professionals. Not to offend, but do you know where I can get a Coach purse professionally authenticated? I mean, I believe you, but... I do not want to give my mom's friend a fake Coach purse and feel bad. So any ideas? I live in Tacoma, Washington.
> thanks!


Honestly, I'd trust whateve over any "professional".


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> Honestly, I'd trust whateve over any "professional".


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Jane Courtois said:


> Hello. I read that these are personal opinions and should not be treated like you guys are professionals. Not to offend, but do you know where I can get a Coach purse professionally authenticated? I mean, I believe you, but... I do not want to give my mom's friend a fake Coach purse and feel bad. So any ideas? I live in Tacoma, Washington.
> thanks!


They are personal opinions. If I'm unsure, I'll either refrain from authenticating or will say that I'm not sure. There are some fakes that are perfect copies of the real thing, and that case, I could be wrong. Or there could be one detail that is wrong but since I didn't see it in the pictures, I didn't know. 

There are several professional authenticators but I don't know which ones are good with Coach. We've seen a lot of mistakes made by professional authenticators.

Actually a professional authenticator will also give you a personal opinion but will charge you for it, and I guess if she is wrong, you can get your money back. I don't know if you could successfully sue her in that case.

You could also post your requests in the authentication thread I linked to get the opinions of the other unpaid volunteer authenticators on the forum.


----------



## Jane Courtois

whateve said:


> They are personal opinions. If I'm unsure, I'll either refrain from authenticating or will say that I'm not sure. There are some fakes that are perfect copies of the real thing, and that case, I could be wrong. Or there could be one detail that is wrong but since I didn't see it in the pictures, I didn't know.
> 
> There are several professional authenticators but I don't know which ones are good with Coach. We've seen a lot of mistakes made by professional authenticators.
> 
> Actually a professional authenticator will also give you a personal opinion but will charge you for it, and I guess if she is wrong, you can get your money back. I don't know if you could successfully sue her in that case.
> 
> You could also post your requests in the authentication thread I linked to get the opinions of the other unpaid volunteer authenticators on the forum.


Hey, no I do not feel like shelling out a lot of money just for an opinion. Honestly, I trust you, because you sound very honest and genuine! 
Sorry for sounding like a doubter, but it looks like other people trust you too. If a professional just gives you their opinion and charges you for it, then no thanks. Again sorry for doubting, I just don't want to be lied to. I have been lied to so many times by people that it is hard for me to trust you know?
Actually, did you want to see the "C" pattern on the purses? I can take a quick pic and show them to you.
The beige one you can see fine, but the pattern on the red one is inside the purse. Still I can show you. 
Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Jane Courtois said:


> Hey, no I do not feel like shelling out a lot of money just for an opinion. Honestly, I trust you, because you sound very honest and genuine!
> Sorry for sounding like a doubter, but it looks like other people trust you too. If a professional just gives you their opinion and charges you for it, then no thanks. Again sorry for doubting, I just don't want to be lied to. I have been lied to so many times by people that it is hard for me to trust you know?
> Actually, did you want to see the "C" pattern on the purses? I can take a quick pic and show them to you.
> The beige one you can see fine, but the pattern on the red one is inside the purse. Still I can show you.
> Thanks!


No problem. I don't need to see the C pattern on the lining. There is enough showing in the creed picture.
By the way, I don't think it costs very much for a professional opinion. I think I've heard something like $8 or $12. The problem is that some people are professional authenticators because they charge for it but that doesn't mean they really know the brand. I would be leery of individual authenticators that claim a knowledge of many brands. Some, not all, of those may actually be expert in a few brands but not in others.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Harley77 said:


> Honestly, I'd trust whateve over any "professional".


I would trust the opinion of the authenticators on here.  They really know their Coach bags!


----------



## Meganallise

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I would trust the opinion of the authenticators on here.  They really know their Coach bags!


Agree 100%


----------



## BeenBurned

Jane Courtois said:


> Hey, no I do not feel like shelling out a lot of money just for an opinion. Honestly, I trust you, because you sound very honest and genuine!
> Sorry for sounding like a doubter, but it looks like other people trust you too. If a professional just gives you their opinion and charges you for it, then no thanks. Again sorry for doubting, I just don't want to be lied to. I have been lied to so many times by people that it is hard for me to trust you know?


The reason why you're getting "opinions" here is because they (usually) aren't upheld in cases of disputes. (I've heard of cases where people have submitted links to authentications from TPF and they have been accepted but that's not generally the rule.)

Keep in mind that because admins at TPF want to maintain credibility, they do their best to vet those members who have "authenticator badges." People with badges have proven their expertise in the brands where they authenticate.

A professional authentication from the company I use costs $7.50 but generally, it's an expense I don't pay unless it's an item I'm selling and want to give buyers that extra layer of reassurance as well as to add credibility to my own listing if it's a brand in which I don't specialize.

ETA: I also don't spend the money for an authentication for items I buy for my own use. As long as it's deemed authentic, I'm okay with it.


----------



## Bales25

Meganallise said:


> Agree 100%



Agree 100%.  And Jane, please go check out the Coach Authenticate thread if you want more reassurance.  You will see how good they are, how detailed, and how unwilling they are to put their reputation on the line if they aren't sure.  They'll simply say they aren't sure or not authenticate.  Some of the fakes they spot are just incredible and I'm now in that category of people who have learned so much from these awesome volunteers that I now know that there's just so much I don't know about Coach.

ETA - Just saw Jane did go over to the AT board - excellent!


----------



## dgphoto

Utilitarian tote today


----------



## Jane Courtois

Bales25 said:


> Agree 100%.  And Jane, please go check out the Coach Authenticate thread if you want more reassurance.  You will see how good they are, how detailed, and how unwilling they are to put their reputation on the line if they aren't sure.  They'll simply say they aren't sure or not authenticate.  Some of the fakes they spot are just incredible and I'm now in that category of people who have learned so much from these awesome volunteers that I now know that there's just so much I don't know about Coach.
> 
> ETA - Just saw Jane did go over to the AT board - excellent!


Yeah I did. She authenticated them for me and they are real! yay!
So thanks for your help guys! 
You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Grey Birch Drifter Carryall with an old Coach charm.


----------



## meepabeep

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I would trust the opinion of the authenticators on here.  They really know their Coach bags!



Agreed.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Jane Courtois said:


> Hello. I read that these are personal opinions and should not be treated like you guys are professionals. Not to offend, but do you know where I can get a Coach purse professionally authenticated? I mean, I believe you, but... I do not want to give my mom's friend a fake Coach purse and feel bad. So any ideas? I live in Tacoma, Washington.
> thanks!


Whatev......as well as others like BeenBurned and Hyacinth (and others too), are not just giving you an opinion, they are authenticators that are giving you an EDUCATED opinion and they know their stuff.


----------



## Jane Courtois

Suzanne B. said:


> Whatev......as well as others like BeenBurned and Hyacinth (and others too), are not just giving you an opinion, they are authenticators that are giving you an EDUCATED opinion and they know their stuff.


Well, I think they know their stuff and they are not lying to you about whether it is a fake or real.
I really believe them that my Coach purses are real. So I am very satisfied and happy with what they said!
They are 100% reliable!


----------



## Lake Effect

Jane Courtois said:


> Yeah I did. She authenticated them for me and they are real! yay!
> So thanks for your help guys!
> You guys are awesome!!!


If you really want to see how amazing the authentification is here in Coach Land, read a couple of hundred posts in the Authenticate This Thread. You will see how much time and effort the authenticators put into doing authentifications and the depth of their knowledge.
ETA: I did lurk first for months before I ever posted, so knew exactly what kind of quality infomation I was getting when I asked for authentification or information.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Cornflower Ace.
> 
> View attachment 4176527


Just luv  the contrast of the edge coat!


----------



## gr8onteej

Dylan bag-dark denim with the tattoo anchor.


----------



## lia_siswanto

Changing to dark turqoise rogue.


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Celebrating Labor Day a tad early...
> View attachment 4176183
> 
> View attachment 4176184


Very festive!  What kind of planner is that?


----------



## jcnc

Traveling light today with just my wallet!
Feeling nostalgic because this was my first ever designer piece! I lived in Asia before coming to the US.  Back home, while I was comfortable economically but luxury at that point for me was maybe spending $40/50 for a purse and coach was CRazy expensive because of import costs etc.

So when i came to US in 2010, I finally walked into a coach store and remember paying $35 for this wallet and it felt like such a spurge. 8 years gone and i have many designer bags in my wardrobe now but this wallet still puts a smile on my face 

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## houseof999

Picked up this cute wristlet at the Outlet today.


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> Picked up this cute wristlet at the Outlet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178200



Oh, how cute!! Love the red!


----------



## houseof999

Sarah03 said:


> Oh, how cute!! Love the red!


Isn't it! It was new but still 70%! It has Oxblood trim so I again thought of my Oxblood Rogue 25's red suede pockets. I'm in trouble because now I have an SA who just started new and actually calls me when they get new stuff! [emoji857] She is awesome. For the first time I got invited to a private event!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Picked up this cute wristlet at the Outlet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178200


Very cute! I see you are buying lots of healthy food.


houseof999 said:


> Isn't it! It was new but still 70%! It has Oxblood trim so I again thought of my Oxblood Rogue 25's red suede pockets. I'm in trouble because now I have an SA who just started new and actually calls me when they get new stuff! [emoji857] She is awesome. For the first time I got invited to a private event!


Good for you! Coach needs to start appreciating you.


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> Isn't it! It was new but still 70%! It has Oxblood trim so I again thought of my Oxblood Rogue 25's red suede pockets. I'm in trouble because now I have an SA who just started new and actually calls me when they get new stuff! [emoji857] She is awesome. For the first time I got invited to a private event!



That will be so cute with your rogue. I agree with whateve, it is about time they recognize what a great customer you are!!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Very cute! I see you are buying lots of healthy food.
> 
> Good for you! Coach needs to start appreciating you.


Lol. It's what happens when I go grocery shopping with the boys! Also picked up mini chocolate brownies. [emoji39]


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Picked up this cute wristlet at the Outlet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178200



Love that color! Is that their new Bright Red color?

And can I have some Doritos? [emoji51]


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color! Is that their new Bright Red color?
> 
> And can I have some Doritos? [emoji51]


Yes and yes. [emoji16]


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Picked up this cute wristlet at the Outlet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178200


This is cute and the bright color made me smile! Also, those chips look yummy.


----------



## holiday123

Back in camera bag to hit the labor day sales. First stop is Dillard's to check out their clearance.


----------



## CoachMaven

I finally found a charm for this bag that matches beautifully, the flower charm with leather sequins. Love!


----------



## cochrexy

Loving my new Parker.


----------



## MKB0925

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 4178887
> 
> I finally found a charm for this bag that matches beautifully, the flower charm with leather sequins. Love!


Love it...what bag is this??


----------



## CoachMaven

MKB0925 said:


> Love it...what bag is this??


This is the Large Dufflette, which I believe was a dept. store exclusive. I got it at Macy's back in April during their F&F sale. I found it in the smaller size still on their site, mine is the Heather Grey color: 

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...searchPass=allMultiMatchWithSpelling&slotId=2


----------



## meepabeep

Grey Birch Nolita.


----------



## katev

I am celebrating the end of summer with one of my vintage rehab bags. It is the Coach Madison Copley 4414 that was made in Italy in 1996 along with the Madison French Purse Wallet 4473. The color of the bag and wallet is called "Butter" and it is a light, creamy yellow and very pretty but hard to photograph. I bought the bag and wallet from Goodwill for $76 and they were authenticated by @whateve and @Hyacinth.

I have decorated the Copley bag with the Under the Sea Mix fob 93169 B4 MC and I am enjoying my vintage beauties!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Uni is a really nice match for my Ralph Lauren Ricky bucket


----------



## Hobbsy

katev said:


> I am celebrating the end of summer with one of my vintage rehab bags. It is the Coach Madison Copley 4414 that was made in Italy in 1996 along with the Madison French Purse Wallet 4473. The color of the bag and wallet is called "Butter" and it is a light, creamy yellow and very pretty but hard to photograph. I bought the bag and wallet from Goodwill for $76 and they were authenticated by @whateve and @Hyacinth.
> 
> I have decorated the Copley bag with the Under the Sea Mix fob 93169 B4 MC and I am enjoying my vintage beauties!
> 
> View attachment 4179127


I LOVE these! The color is just yummy.


----------



## katev

Hobbsy said:


> I LOVE these! The color is just yummy.



Thank you! Yes, the color is called "Butter" and it is lovely. @Hyacinth provided these catalog pages from 1996 with pictures of the Italian Madison bags in butter. They also came in: Beechnut, Black, Forest, Garnet, Granite, and Navy. Some of the bags came in combos of Butter/Black and Butter/Beechnut.

My Copley bag is shown in Beechnut in the second picture below and it originally cost $376.


----------



## Hobbsy

katev said:


> Thank you! Yes, the color is called "Butter" and it is lovely. @Hyacinth provided these catalog pages from 1996 with pictures of the Italian Madison bags in butter. They also came in: Beechnut, Black, Forest, Garnet, Granite, and Navy. Some of the bags came in combos of Butter/Black and Butter/Beechnut.
> 
> My Copley bag is shown in Beechnut in the second picture below and it originally cost $376.
> 
> View attachment 4179441
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179442


Beautiful bags. I need to start searching for this!


----------



## katev

Hobbsy said:


> Beautiful bags. I need to start searching for this!



They are lovely but be aware that a lot of the vintage Italian Coach bags are small, my Copley is a nice medium-sized bag and can hold all my stuff.

Here is a picture of the Copley bag next to my Beechnut Gracie, which is a cute but tiny Italian Madison Coach bag. I carry Gracie as a swingpack when I want something small but stylish. (Note: Gracie has a replacement strap, the Coach "Curb-Chain" strap.)


----------



## Hobbsy

katev said:


> They are lovely but be aware that a lot of the vintage Italian Coach bags are small, my Copley is a nice medium-sized bag and can hold all my stuff.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Copley bag next to my Beechnut Gracie, which is a cute but tiny Italian Madison Coach bag. I carry Gracie as a swingpack when I want something small but stylish. (Note: Gracie has a replacement strap, the Coach "Curb-Chain" strap.)
> 
> View attachment 4179734


You have such a beautiful collection Katev!


----------



## swags

Lexy in midnight with embossed wallet in midnight


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My new to me beautiful Prussian Blue with whipstitch handles Rogue!  I love it!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

swags said:


> Lexy in midnight with embossed wallet in midnight


Beautiful combination!


----------



## LaVisioneer

meepabeep said:


> Ms. steel Madison.



What's the style number of this lady? She looks great for displaying bag charms


----------



## LaVisioneer

I'm taking my turnlock saddle bag mattress shopping for Labor Day!


----------



## meepabeep

LaVisioneer said:


> What's the style number of this lady? She looks great for displaying bag charms



Those are the original hangtags, I love them. The # is 12944


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bringing this cutie out for brewery hoppin’ today!


----------



## Scully Piper

Camo and Mickey


----------



## SEWDimples

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new to me beautiful Prussian Blue with whipstitch handles Rogue!  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180081


Congrats! This is a gorgeous Rogue. I want it in my collection. Enjoy!



LaVisioneer said:


> View attachment 4180214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking my turnlock saddle bag mattress shopping for Labor Day!


Love it. I would like this bag as well. Hanging the smaller charms from the turnlock is so great.


----------



## BeachBagGal

A pop of yellow for the day!


----------



## katev

We went to an outdoor festival today and my little vintage Gracie was the perfect choice to carry just the essentials!


----------



## LaVisioneer

katev said:


> We went to an outdoor festival today and my little vintage Gracie was the perfect choice to carry just the essentials!
> 
> View attachment 4181248



I love this bag! I've been hunting around for one, but I can't decide what color because they are all so pretty!

How does the chain attach on the Gracie? I've only seen a leather strap that buttons under the flap. Is there another way?


----------



## Addicted to bags

katev said:


> We went to an outdoor festival today and my little vintage Gracie was the perfect choice to carry just the essentials!
> 
> View attachment 4181248


Great idea to put a chain on your Gracie! Can I ask how you did it or see pics?


----------



## Addicted to bags

katev said:


> We went to an outdoor festival today and my little vintage Gracie was the perfect choice to carry just the essentials!
> 
> View attachment 4181248


I'm a new owner of a Gracie and 2 Biltmore's. They all have the matching strap but I like having different looks.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> We went to an outdoor festival today and my little vintage Gracie was the perfect choice to carry just the essentials!
> 
> View attachment 4181248





LaVisioneer said:


> I love this bag! I've been hunting around for one, but I can't decide what color because they are all so pretty!
> 
> How does the chain attach on the Gracie? I've only seen a leather strap that buttons under the flap. Is there another way?





Addicted to bags said:


> Great idea to put a chain on your Gracie! Can I ask how you did it or see pics?





Addicted to bags said:


> I'm a new owner of a Gracie and 2 Biltmore's. They all have the matching strap but I like having different looks.
> 
> View attachment 4181329



Thanks! I found my Beechnut Gracie at the Salvation Army store for $2 and but she was missing the strap and I couldn't find a replacement. I even tried to have a strap made but was told that it would be impossible to exactly match the caviar leather color and pattern of the bag and it wouldn't look good.

The original strap did snap together under the flap but I bought a Coach curb-chain strap for $15 during the recent online Coach Outlet sale and used that instead. It's not a perfect match because the bag has brushed gold hardware and the chain strap is shiny gold, but I think it looks okay and I am happy that it is a genuine Coach strap. The chain strap sat comfortably on my shoulder all day as I carried her around today.

Here are pictures of the curb-chain strap on my Gracie. It's funny that the strap costs more than 7 times as much as the bag even though it was only $15!







Here is a photo or an original Gracie strap that snaps together under the flap:


----------



## LaVisioneer

Wow what an awesome deal! Thanks for sharing. Yes I wish Coach would sell a chain strap in the brass color as well as whichever light gold or imitation gold color they sell now. But this looks great to me  A clever solution!



katev said:


> Thanks! I found my Beechnut Gracie at the Salvation Army store for $2 and but she was missing the strap and I couldn't find a replacement. I even tried to have a strap made but was told that it would be impossible to exactly match the caviar leather color and pattern of the bag and it wouldn't look good.
> 
> The original strap did snap together under the flap but I bought a Coach curb-chain strap for $15 during the recent online Coach Outlet sale and used that instead. It's not a perfect match because the bag has brushed gold hardware and the chain strap is shiny gold, but I think it looks okay and I am happy that it is a genuine Coach strap. The chain strap sat comfortably on my shoulder as I carried her around today.
> 
> Here are pictures of the curb-chain strap on my Gracie. It's funny that the strap costs more than 7 times as much as the bag even though it was only $15!
> 
> View attachment 4181333
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181334
> 
> 
> Here is a photo or an original Gracie strap that snaps together under the flap:
> 
> View attachment 4181335


----------



## Addicted to bags

katev said:


> Thanks! I found my Beechnut Gracie at the Salvation Army store for $2 and but she was missing the strap and I couldn't find a replacement. I even tried to have a strap made but was told that it would be impossible to exactly match the caviar leather color and pattern of the bag and it wouldn't look good.
> 
> The original strap did snap together under the flap but I bought a Coach curb-chain strap for $15 during the recent online Coach Outlet sale and used that instead. It's not a perfect match because the bag has brushed gold hardware and the chain strap is shiny gold, but I think it looks okay and I am happy that it is a genuine Coach strap. The chain strap sat comfortably on my shoulder all day as I carried her around today.
> 
> Here are pictures of the curb-chain strap on my Gracie. It's funny that the strap costs more than 7 times as much as the bag even though it was only $15!
> 
> View attachment 4181333
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181334
> 
> 
> Here is a photo or an original Gracie strap that snaps together under the flap:
> 
> View attachment 4181335


Thanks for sharing the pics and the idea


----------



## SEWDimples

Addicted to bags said:


> Great idea to put a chain on your Gracie! Can I ask how you did it or see pics?


I have a brown Gracie, but I purchased mine without a strap. Great idea to use the mental chain.


----------



## Bagmedic

katev said:


> We went to an outdoor festival today and my little vintage Gracie was the perfect choice to carry just the essentials!
> 
> View attachment 4181248


I haven't seen one of these IRL.  Any way you can post a mod shot to get an idea of the size of the bag on a person?  I'm curious how it looks as a crossbody.  I do love what you did with the strap!  I think the metal strap modernizes it a bit.


----------



## katev

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm a new owner of a Gracie and 2 Biltmore's. They all have the matching strap but I like having different looks.
> 
> View attachment 4181329



Nice collection of vintage Italian Coach Madison bags and beautiful colors!

I don't have a Biltmore, does the strap connect under the flap like Gracie?


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> Thanks! I found my Beechnut Gracie at the Salvation Army store for $2 and but she was missing the strap and I couldn't find a replacement. I even tried to have a strap made but was told that it would be impossible to exactly match the caviar leather color and pattern of the bag and it wouldn't look good.
> 
> The original strap did snap together under the flap but I bought a Coach curb-chain strap for $15 during the recent online Coach Outlet sale and used that instead. It's not a perfect match because the bag has brushed gold hardware and the chain strap is shiny gold, but I think it looks okay and I am happy that it is a genuine Coach strap. The chain strap sat comfortably on my shoulder all day as I carried her around today.
> 
> Here are pictures of the curb-chain strap on my Gracie. It's funny that the strap costs more than 7 times as much as the bag even though it was only $15!
> 
> View attachment 4181333
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181334
> 
> 
> Here is a photo or an original Gracie strap that snaps together under the flap:
> 
> View attachment 4181335



Good idea on the strap connection! I’ll have to keep this in mind for any bags that have those kind of straps if I want to change it out due to length or whatever reason.


----------



## katev

SEWDimples said:


> I have a brown Gracie, but I purchased mine without a strap. Great idea to use the mental chain.





BeachBagGal said:


> Good idea on the strap connection! I’ll have to keep this in mind for any bags that have those kind of straps if I want to change it out due to length or whatever reason.



I bought 2 Curb-Chain 46 inch replacement straps from the Coach Outlet Online sale, they were $15 each with free shipping during the recent sales. The gold chain strap is F31126 IM GLD and the silver chain strap is F31126 SV CC9. The MSRP is $50 each and you may also be able to find them at the outlet stores for awhile.

I don't have a plan for the silver chain yet, but I like rehabbing vintage bags and there will always a bag out there somewhere in need of a strap! And I like that these are genuine Coach chain straps and that they have a small Coach hangtag near one of the dogleash clips. I think of it the same way as replacing a missing leather hangtag with a genuine coach metal hangtag to match the hardware. Not perfect, but a reasonable substitute.

These are medium-weight straps that could probably work well with a number of smaller, and maybe some medium, bags but they wouldn't work on large bags with large hardware.

Here is a photo of the silver Curb-Chain replacement strap. The picture came out a bit dark but it is a typical Coach hardware, shiny silver metal.


----------



## Addicted to bags

katev said:


> Nice collection of vintage Italian Coach Madison bags and beautiful colors!
> 
> I don't have a Biltmore, does the strap connect under the flap like Gracie?


Yes it connects exactly like the Gracie. From the pics I’ve seen of the Copley that’s the only style with a different strap connector.


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I bought 2 Curb-Chain 46 inch replacement straps from the Coach Outlet Online sale, they were $15 each with free shipping during the recent sales. The gold chain strap is F31126 IM GLD and the silver chain strap is F31126 SV CC9. The MSRP is $50 each and you may also be able to find them at the outlet stores for awhile.
> 
> I don't have a plan for the silver chain yet, but I like rehabbing vintage bags and there will always a bag out there somewhere in need of a strap! And I like that these are genuine Coach chain straps and that they have a small Coach hangtag near one of the dogleash clips. I think of it the same way as replacing a missing leather hangtag with a genuine coach metal hangtag to match the hardware. Not perfect, but a reasonable substitute.
> 
> These are medium-weight straps that could probably work well with a number of smaller, and maybe some medium, bags but they wouldn't work on large bags with large hardware.
> 
> Here is a photo of the silver Curb-Chain replacement strap. The picture came out a bit dark but it is a typical Coach hardware, shiny silver metal.
> 
> View attachment 4181540



I saw them on FOS before they sold out, but wasn’t sure what the quality would be like. I have the gunmetal FP one and it’s a really nice quality. If I would have known the outlet ones were comparable I would have picked up a gold and/or silver.


----------



## katev

BeachBagGal said:


> I saw them on FOS before they sold out, but wasn’t sure what the quality would be like. I have the gunmetal FP one and it’s a really nice quality. If I would have known the outlet ones were comparable I would have picked up a gold and/or silver.



I haven't seen the FP chain straps IRL but I was pleased with the quality of the outlet curb-chain straps, they are plain but a good medium-weight and nice solid construction.

I hesitated to order them because the picture on the FOS site was pitiful and I was afraid that they would be cheap and filmsy - but for $15 shipped I figured it was worth taking a chance, and I could always return them to the outlet if I didn't like them; but I was pleased with the straps when I received them.

And I didn't want to spend a lot of money. Part of the fun of rehabbing vintage bags is to find nice bags at cheap prices and bring them back to life.


----------



## katev

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes it connects exactly like the Gracie. From the pics I’ve seen of the Copley that’s the only style with a different strap connector.



I have several of the vintage Italian Coach bags (Gracie, Copley, Bristol Domed, Carlyle, Royalton, and Gramercy Zip) and Gracie is the only one that has the under flap snap connectors. It is interesting that the Biltmore is built the same way.

Do you know if the Biltmore strap would fit on a Gracie? Perhaps if I could find a beechnut Biltmore with a strap I could use the strap interchangeably between the 2 bags.


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I haven't seen the FP chain straps IRL but I was pleased with the quality of the outlet curb-chain straps, they are plain but a good medium-weight and nice solid construction. I hesitated to order them because the picture on the FOS site was pitiful and I was afraid that they would be cheap and filmsy - but for $15 shipped I figured it was worth taking a chance, and I could always return them to the outlet if I didn't like them; but I was pleased with the straps when I received them.
> 
> And I didn't want to spend a lot of money. Part of the fun of rehabbing vintage bags is to find nice bags at cheap prices and bring them back to life.



Totally agree about the picture and being cheap and flimsy. Good to know that isn’t the case. [emoji3]


----------



## katev

Bagmedic said:


> I haven't seen one of these IRL.  Any way you can post a mod shot to get an idea of the size of the bag on a person?  I'm curious how it looks as a crossbody.  I do love what you did with the strap!  I think the metal strap modernizes it a bit.



The Gracie bag is tiny (7.5 x 6.5 x 2.5 inches) but they originally came with a really long leather strap and there would be no problem wearing them crossbody.

I was able to wear the bag crossbody with the chain strap but it was a bit snug (I'm busty) and I preferred carrying it as a shoulder bag. You lose a few inches with the under flap connection - if I could have clipped the metal curb-chain strap to loops at the corners of the bag it would have been longer and more comfortable crossbody.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> The Gracie bag is tiny (7.5 x 6.5 x 2.5 inches) but they originally came with a really long leather strap and there would be no problem wearing them crossbody.
> 
> I was able to wear the bag crossbody with the chain strap but it was a bit snug (I'm busty) and I preferred carrying it as a shoulder bag. You lose a few inches with the under flap connection - if I could have clipped the metal curb-chain strap to loops at the corners of the bag it would have been longer and more comfortable crossbody.


Can you clip them to the loops?


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Can you clip them to the loops?



I am sure that you could clip them to the leather loops underneath the flap but I haven't tried it; it would make the chain longer, but I am happy with it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

katev said:


> I have several of the vintage Italian Coach bags (Gracie, Copley, Bristol Domed, Carlyle, Royalton, and Gramercy Zip) and Gracie is the only one that has the under flap snap connectors. It is interesting that the Biltmore is built the same way.
> 
> Do you know if the Biltmore strap would fit on a Gracie? Perhaps if I could find a beechnut Biltmore with a strap I could use the strap interchangeably between the 2 bags.


The Biltmore strap is a little thicker then the Gracie strap. I just tried putting the Biltmore strap on the Gracie but it won't fit thru the loops, sorry.


----------



## Addicted to bags

katev said:


> I have several of the vintage Italian Coach bags (Gracie, Copley, Bristol Domed, Carlyle, Royalton, and Gramercy Zip) and Gracie is the only one that has the under flap snap connectors. It is interesting that the Biltmore is built the same way.
> 
> Do you know if the Biltmore strap would fit on a Gracie? Perhaps if I could find a beechnut Biltmore with a strap I could use the strap interchangeably between the 2 bags.


I meant of the 3 bags, the Gracie, Biltmore & Copley that I own. I am not familiar with the other styles.


----------



## katev

Addicted to bags said:


> I meant of the 3 bags, the Gracie, Biltmore & Copley that I own. I am not familiar with the other styles.



I see, I have Copley and Gracie bags but not the Biltmore.


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> I bought 2 Curb-Chain 46 inch replacement straps from the Coach Outlet Online sale, they were $15 each with free shipping during the recent sales. The gold chain strap is F31126 IM GLD and the silver chain strap is F31126 SV CC9. The MSRP is $50 each and you may also be able to find them at the outlet stores for awhile.
> 
> I don't have a plan for the silver chain yet, but I like rehabbing vintage bags and there will always a bag out there somewhere in need of a strap! And I like that these are genuine Coach chain straps and that they have a small Coach hangtag near one of the dogleash clips. I think of it the same way as replacing a missing leather hangtag with a genuine coach metal hangtag to match the hardware. Not perfect, but a reasonable substitute.
> 
> These are medium-weight straps that could probably work well with a number of smaller, and maybe some medium, bags but they wouldn't work on large bags with large hardware.
> 
> Here is a photo of the silver Curb-Chain replacement strap. The picture came out a bit dark but it is a typical Coach hardware, shiny silver metal.
> 
> View attachment 4181540


Thanks for the style number @katev. I'll try to order one in gold. I have one in dark hardware that came with a clutch I bought from the outlet.



katev said:


> I have several of the vintage Italian Coach bags (Gracie, Copley, Bristol Domed, Carlyle, Royalton, and Gramercy Zip) and Gracie is the only one that has the under flap snap connectors. It is interesting that the Biltmore is built the same way.
> 
> Do you know if the Biltmore strap would fit on a Gracie? Perhaps if I could find a beechnut Biltmore with a strap I could use the strap interchangeably between the 2 bags.


I really like the Italian Coach bags. I have several, but do not know all the names, except Gracie in brown and Gramercy Zip in pale green.


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Picked up this cute wristlet at the Outlet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178200


So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> I am celebrating the end of summer with one of my vintage rehab bags. It is the Coach Madison Copley 4414 that was made in Italy in 1996 along with the Madison French Purse Wallet 4473. The color of the bag and wallet is called "Butter" and it is a light, creamy yellow and very pretty but hard to photograph. I bought the bag and wallet from Goodwill for $76 and they were authenticated by @whateve and @Hyacinth.
> 
> I have decorated the Copley bag with the Under the Sea Mix fob 93169 B4 MC and I am enjoying my vintage beauties!
> 
> View attachment 4179127


That's a dream bag! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Uni is a really nice match for my Ralph Lauren Ricky bucket [emoji2]


It's a great match! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm a new owner of a Gracie and 2 Biltmore's. They all have the matching strap but I like having different looks.
> 
> View attachment 4181329


That's a dream collection! [emoji7]


----------



## LaVisioneer

My vintage Regina enjoying the last days of summer!


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> That's a dream collection! [emoji7]


Thank you carterazo  I can't wait to take them out!


----------



## LaVisioneer

katev said:


> I haven't seen the FP chain straps IRL but I was pleased with the quality of the outlet curb-chain straps, they are plain but a good medium-weight and nice solid construction.
> 
> I hesitated to order them because the picture on the FOS site was pitiful and I was afraid that they would be cheap and filmsy - but for $15 shipped I figured it was worth taking a chance, and I could always return them to the outlet if I didn't like them; but I was pleased with the straps when I received them.
> 
> And I didn't want to spend a lot of money. Part of the fun of rehabbing vintage bags is to find nice bags at cheap prices and bring them back to life.



I haven't ordered these straps separately but as far as I can tell the factory chain straps are the same as the ones that come with the factory chain crossbodies. The dog leash clips and the chain are smaller than the dinky chain strap. The dog leash clips appear to be the same size as the leather chain strap on the turnlock saddle I posted a few days ago on this thred. 

They are good for fitting through small d-rings when you want to double up straps for example. But yeah the dogleash clips are too small to clip onto large d-rings: they were too smalll to clip onto the the factory Faye crossbody when I tried.


----------



## carterazo

LaVisioneer said:


> My vintage Regina enjoying the last days of summer!
> View attachment 4181889


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## MooMooVT

carterazo said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


UGH. This was the Bandit of my dreams. I never got one (I don't tend toward hobo bags so I was afraid to pull the trigger). Maybe I'll consider a Bandit this Christmas. Love yours!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LaVisioneer said:


> I haven't ordered these straps separately but as far as I can tell the factory chain straps are the same as the ones that come with the factory chain crossbodies. The dog leash clips and the chain are smaller than the dinky chain strap. The dog leash clips appear to be the same size as the leather chain strap on the turnlock saddle I posted a few days ago on this thred.
> 
> They are good for fitting through small d-rings when you want to double up straps for example. But yeah the dogleash clips are too small to clip onto large d-rings: they were too smalll to clip onto the the factory Faye crossbody when I tried.



Thanks for the intel!


----------



## Minchanka

New to me (hat tip to @houseof999 )


----------



## aundria17

Dreamer 21...love this little bag


----------



## SEWDimples

Dusty Rose Tea Rose Bandit 39 with Steggy bag charm.


----------



## houseof999

Minchanka said:


> New to me (hat tip to @houseof999 )
> View attachment 4182225


I need to get mine out. I keep forgetting when I wear orange or navy and keep reaching for the legacy soft duffle.


----------



## Syren

katev said:


> Thanks! I found my Beechnut Gracie at the Salvation Army store for $2 and but she was missing the strap and I couldn't find a replacement. I even tried to have a strap made but was told that it would be impossible to exactly match the caviar leather color and pattern of the bag and it wouldn't look good.
> 
> The original strap did snap together under the flap but I bought a Coach curb-chain strap for $15 during the recent online Coach Outlet sale and used that instead. It's not a perfect match because the bag has brushed gold hardware and the chain strap is shiny gold, but I think it looks okay and I am happy that it is a genuine Coach strap. The chain strap sat comfortably on my shoulder all day as I carried her around today.
> 
> Here are pictures of the curb-chain strap on my Gracie. It's funny that the strap costs more than 7 times as much as the bag even though it was only $15!
> 
> 
> Here is a photo or an original Gracie strap that snaps together under the flap:



OMG I love this bag!  I always admire vintage Coach but I never really look for any to add to my collection but I feel like I want a Gracie!  The leather looks amazing and I think it looks incredible with the chain strap [emoji7]


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> I saw them on FOS before they sold out, but wasn’t sure what the quality would be like. I have the gunmetal FP one and it’s a really nice quality. If I would have known the outlet ones were comparable I would have picked up a gold and/or silver.



If you see them again I’d definitely recommend them!  I have a gold and silver and I think I paid $11 for the gold and $15 for the silver, well worth the price and I also like that they have the mini Coach tag!


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> OMG I love this bag!  I always admire vintage Coach but I never really look for any to add to my collection but I feel like I want a Gracie!  The leather looks amazing and I think it looks incredible with the chain strap [emoji7]


If you want something a little bigger but with the same look, try the Biltmore.


----------



## whateve

Minchanka said:


> New to me (hat tip to @houseof999 )
> View attachment 4182225





houseof999 said:


> I need to get mine out. I keep forgetting when I wear orange or navy and keep reaching for the legacy soft duffle.


This reminds me I need to wear mine too. I actually have too many orange bags! I love this bag but I always worry about if I'll need my hands free. I sort of wish it had a strap but I would never alter it.


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> If you want something a little bigger but with the same look, try the Biltmore.



I’m currently looking on eBay for a Gracie [emoji23] I’m not finding many currently so I will also look for Biltmore. I really like this style, reminds me of a Hermès Kelly ... is that why it’s named Gracie?!


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> I’m currently looking on eBay for a Gracie [emoji23] I’m not finding many currently so I will also look for Biltmore. I really like this style, reminds me of a Hermès Kelly ... is that why it’s named Gracie?!


Maybe? Although when I hear Gracie, I think of George Burns and Gracie Allen rather than Princess Grace.


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> Maybe? Although when I hear Gracie, I think of George Burns and Gracie Allen rather than Princess Grace.



Haha The leather looks so lovely and I really liked how it looked with the chain strap. I will have to set some notifications for new listings [emoji1]


----------



## katev

Syren said:


> OMG I love this bag!  I always admire vintage Coach but I never really look for any to add to my collection but I feel like I want a Gracie!  The leather looks amazing and I think it looks incredible with the chain strap [emoji7]



I love Gracie, too - but she is tiny! I used her to carry my phone, comb, cash and a few cards, tissues, keys, and sunglasses - and that was all she could handle, and it was a tight fit.

I don't have a Biltmore, so I don't know, but it might be a better choice because it is a bit larger.


----------



## Syren

katev said:


> I love Gracie, too - but she is tiny! I used her to carry my phone, comb, cash and a few cards, tissues, keys, and sunglasses - and that was all she could handle, and it was a tight fit.
> 
> I don't have a Biltmore, so I don't know, but it might be a better choice because it is a bit larger.



Thanks for the info!  I do like small bags for the weekend and carry the essentials you mentioned (sometimes less [emoji23]) The Biltmore may work better for work, or even the larger one someone posted in the old Coach catalogue. I will be keeping my eyes open!! Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

katev said:


> We went to an outdoor festival today and my little vintage Gracie was the perfect choice to carry just the essentials!
> 
> View attachment 4181248


I have to have this!!!!!


----------



## dgphoto

Minchanka said:


> New to me (hat tip to @houseof999 )
> View attachment 4182225



Adorable! [emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

LaVisioneer said:


> My vintage Regina enjoying the last days of summer!
> View attachment 4181889


So cute.



Minchanka said:


> New to me (hat tip to @houseof999 )
> View attachment 4182225


Congrats! I like this bag. I have it in black. The blue and orange colors are more interesting. Enjoy.



aundria17 said:


> Dreamer 21...love this little bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182424


I like all the cute little hang tags and tassels.


----------



## katev

Syren said:


> Thanks for the info!  I do like small bags for the weekend and carry the essentials you mentioned (sometimes less [emoji23]) The Biltmore may work better for work, or even the larger one someone posted in the old Coach catalogue. I will be keeping my eyes open!! Thank you!





Sunshine mama said:


> I have to have this!!!!!



The large Italian Madison bag is the Copley, I recently posted a pic of that bag in the Butter color next to my Beechnut Gracie, see link below. The Copley is a nice, large bag and the Biltmore is the size in-between.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.913052/page-939#post-32541451


----------



## katev

SEWDimples said:


> ...I really like the Italian Coach bags. I have several, but do not know all the names, except Gracie in brown and Gramercy Zip in pale green.



The brown Gracie color is Beechnut, and I didn't know that they made the Gramercy Zip in pale green - sounds lovely! Some of the vintage Italian bags came in Forest but that was a dark green.

I have a Gramercy Zip in black with a matching black wallet but I'd love a pale green vintage Italian coach bag. @whateve posted Gramercy catalog pics at the link below and the color is listed as "Powder Blue" but it looks light green to my eyes, is that the same color as your bag? How gorgeous!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-784#post-31198518


----------



## LaVisioneer

Syren said:


> I’m currently looking on eBay for a Gracie [emoji23] I’m not finding many currently so I will also look for Biltmore. I really like this style, reminds me of a Hermès Kelly ... is that why it’s named Gracie?!



I've been looking for a Gracie for a while now online. Most of them are pricey for used bags. It seems that because they don't have the regular turnlock the best deals people seem to get are at thrift stores, yard sales, etc when people don't realize it's Coach but I might be wrong. Most people selling online seem to be aware of how awesome the Italy bags are lol. I visit thrift stores often and I've only seen an authentic Coach once, but it wasn't a style I liked, so I'm so jealous of you ladies who find such awesome bags!


----------



## Syren

LaVisioneer said:


> I've been looking for a Gracie for a while now online. Most of them are pricey for used bags. It seems that because they don't have the regular turnlock the best deals people seem to get are at thrift stores, yard sales, etc when people don't realize it's Coach but I might be wrong. Most people selling online seem to be aware of how awesome the Italy bags are lol. I visit thrift stores often and I've only seen an authentic Coach once, but it wasn't a style I liked, so I'm so jealous of you ladies who find such awesome bags!



I might have to start stopping in some thrift stores [emoji1]


----------



## Syren

katev said:


> The brown Gracie color is Beechnut, and I didn't know that they made the Gramercy Zip in pale green - sounds lovely! Some of the vintage Italian bags came in Forest but that was a dark green.
> 
> I have a Gramercy Zip in black with a matching black wallet but I'd love a pale green vintage Italian coach bag. @whateve posted Gramercy catalog pics at the link below and the color is listed as "Powder Blue" but it looks light green to my eyes, is that the same color as your bag? How gorgeous!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-784#post-31198518



Great info!  Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My 1941 wallet.


----------



## Bagmedic

Sunshine mama said:


> My 1941 wallet.


Love the reflection on your bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bagmedic said:


> Love the reflection on your bag!


Thank you!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I'm carrying this inside of my Kate Spade Newberry Tote. Truth is, I don't know what she is. I think I'll post her in the Coach ID thread.


----------



## kstar54

Marketing Tote plus accessories!


----------



## Minchanka

katev said:


> The brown Gracie color is Beechnut, and I didn't know that they made the Gramercy Zip in pale green - sounds lovely! Some of the vintage Italian bags came in Forest but that was a dark green.
> 
> I have a Gramercy Zip in black with a matching black wallet but I'd love a pale green vintage Italian coach bag. @whateve posted Gramercy catalog pics at the link below and the color is listed as "Powder Blue" but it looks light green to my eyes, is that the same color as your bag? How gorgeous!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-784#post-31198518





katev said:


> The brown Gracie color is Beechnut, and I didn't know that they made the Gramercy Zip in pale green - sounds lovely! Some of the vintage Italian bags came in Forest but that was a dark green.
> 
> I have a Gramercy Zip in black with a matching black wallet but I'd love a pale green vintage Italian coach bag. @whateve posted Gramercy catalog pics at the link below and the color is listed as "Powder Blue" but it looks light green to my eyes, is that the same color as your bag? How gorgeous!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-784#post-31198518


There is a mystery Madison color that people call “mint”, it looks light blue in some lighting and light green in other.  No one seems to find it in catalogues, might have been produced for a very short time.

This is it (NMA) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Madi...r-Shoulder-Crossbody-Handbag-EUC/132765460234


----------



## shoes+handbags

Two Rogue Bags. One is my purse, the other is my work bag.


----------



## carterazo

Minchanka said:


> New to me (hat tip to @houseof999 )
> View attachment 4182225


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
That's a fabulous bag!


----------



## Bagmedic

Before fall weather really hits.....trying to extend summer.  Actually, I don't have to try...it has been in the high 80's and humid here.  Could actually use some fall-like weather.  Been home the last few days working around the house and no a/c.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Bagmedic said:


> Before fall weather really hits.....trying to extend summer.  Actually, I don't have to try...it has been in the high 80's and humid here.  Could actually use some fall-like weather.  Been home the last few days working around the house and no a/c.


I love the duffle - have two  - Is yours suede in the middle?  Only one of mine is


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> The brown Gracie color is Beechnut, and I didn't know that they made the Gramercy Zip in pale green - sounds lovely! Some of the vintage Italian bags came in Forest but that was a dark green.
> 
> I have a Gramercy Zip in black with a matching black wallet but I'd love a pale green vintage Italian coach bag. @whateve posted Gramercy catalog pics at the link below and the color is listed as "Powder Blue" but it looks light green to my eyes, is that the same color as your bag? How gorgeous!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-questions-here.355205/page-784#post-31198518


Yes, that must be the color.


----------



## Bagmedic

Nancy in VA said:


> I love the duffle - have two  - Is yours suede in the middle?  Only one of mine is


This one is canvas.  I think the only one I have that is suede inside is the oxblood one.


----------



## Bagmedic

shoes+handbags said:


> Two Rogue Bags. One is my purse, the other is my work bag.
> View attachment 4183662


Great color combo!  I have the same grey tote and love it.  I also use it for my work bag....when I go to the office.  Been hanging at home lately.


----------



## Bagmedic

Nancy in VA said:


> I love the duffle - have two  - Is yours suede in the middle?  Only one of mine is


Which one of your's is suede inside?  What are the two you have?  I have 5 of them....they are like chips....you can't have just one!  
1.  chalk w/ oxblood handles
2.  black with whipstitch handles
3.  dark denim with snake patchwork handles
4.  butterscotch with snake accents
5.  oxblood

I think the dark denim is my favorite which really surprised me.  I never thought I'd like a blue bag so much but think the accent with the snake handles makes it interesting and it is a very wearable shade of blue.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Bagmedic said:


> Which one of your's is suede inside?  What are the two you have?  I have 5 of them....they are like chips....you can't have just one!
> 1.  chalk w/ oxblood handles
> 2.  black with whipstitch handles
> 3.  dark denim with snake patchwork handles
> 4.  butterscotch with snake accents
> 5.  oxblood
> 
> I think the dark denim is my favorite which really surprised me.  I never thought I'd like a blue bag so much but think the accent with the snake handles makes it interesting and it is a very wearable shade of blue.


I got them both on on-line outlet sales - one is black with oxblood whipstich and has gold suede in the side pockets but canvas in the middle and the other is dark blue with patchwork snake and is all gold suede inside - maybe it is the dark denim?
I really love these bags - so well made - and love satchels - I am afraid to use the snake handled one though - dont want to ruin the snake - maybe I will twilly them


----------



## LaVisioneer

Carrying MFF ruby authenticated here on TPF! I love how functional this bag is. Crossgrain so it works great on a rainy day like today. One outside slip pocket and two inside pockets and detachable chain shoulder strap and adjustable leather crossbody strap. Also works great for traveling!


----------



## Bagmedic

Nancy in VA said:


> I got them both on on-line outlet sales - one is black with oxblood whipstich and has gold suede in the side pockets but canvas in the middle and the other is dark blue with patchwork snake and is all gold suede inside - maybe it is the dark denim?
> I really love these bags - so well made - and love satchels - I am afraid to use the snake handled one though - dont want to ruin the snake - maybe I will twilly them


Try Saphir Reptan Creme on the handles.  I posted a while back about it.  It works miracles!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-1142#post-32460080


----------



## Sunshine mama

Minchanka said:


> New to me (hat tip to @houseof999 )
> View attachment 4182225


LOVE!!!!!


----------



## meepabeep

New to me teal Charley Crossbody (3 bags were purged from the closet, so I don't feel too guilty about it ).


----------



## TCB

meepabeep said:


> New to me teal Charley Crossbody (3 bags were purged from the closet, so I don't feel too guilty about it ).


Love this one! I have it in the purple!  Yours is pretty!!!


----------



## meepabeep

TCB said:


> Love this one! I have it in the purple!  Yours is pretty!!!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Yellow for a pick me up.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

First black bag of the season. I really wasn’t ready for a black bag. Wearing blue so I wanted to wear a blue bag but this one was handy and I was rushing. It did give me an excuse to wear this charm for the first time. I don’t like that I stuffed her today though. I will fix that. I used to remember all the bag names but don’t anymore I feel like it’s Caroline’s baby sister or something. I probably have her name in my photo album or something.


----------



## Sarah03

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 4184863
> 
> First black bag of the season. I really wasn’t ready for a black bag. Wearing blue so I wanted to wear a blue bag but this one was handy and I was rushing. It did give me an excuse to wear this charm for the first time. I don’t like that I stuffed her today though. I will fix that. I used to remember all the bag names but don’t anymore I feel like it’s Caroline’s baby sister or something. I probably have her name in my photo album or something.



I think this is a Lilly (or Carrie?)! I used to drool over the metallic pink one [emoji16]
Yours is super pretty & the charm looks great!


----------



## CoachMaven

carterazo said:


> Yellow for a pick me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184688


I have this hobo in the neutral pink color. I think it is the last of the Madison line that I own, and I won't part with it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach Parker


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker



Cute bag and loving the shoes!


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> I have this hobo in the neutral pink color. I think it is the last of the Madison line that I own, and I won't part with it!


Yours is such a pretty color! This was a very well made bag.


----------



## holiday123

carterazo said:


> Yellow for a pick me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184688


Love it!  Your post inspired me to pull out this 1941 clutch in hay. Headed paint shopping.


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Love it!  Your post inspired me to pull out this 1941 clutch in hay. Headed paint shopping.


Thanks!

Yours is so pretty!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker



I love the flower turnlock on this bag!
Did you add a strap somehow to the Parker?


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

I used my dinky on a short trip...


----------



## whateve

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4185622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my dinky on a short trip...


That strap is so pretty!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

whateve said:


> That strap is so pretty!


Thanks - I found it in Portugal, apparently this is traditional portuguese stitching....


----------



## Sunshine mama

LaVisioneer said:


> I love the flower turnlock on this bag!
> Did you add a strap somehow to the Parker?


Thank you.  And yes I did add a more comfortable strap to the bag.


----------



## aundria17

Dreamer !


----------



## Teagaggle

Love this girl!


----------



## AntRay23

Quick trip to NY for work and channeling my inner Eva Chen. Also, this was moments after my uber driver went head to head w a BUS. A BUS Y’ALL.


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

I was carrying this bag to work the entire week. I guess it was the last time this year since it's a summer bag.....


----------



## gr8onteej

HS Football has begun.  Trail bag and I off to watch the nephew play.


----------



## katev

Well, it feels like fall today, I even had to wear a jacket! So I got out this lovely fall bag to welcome the new season.

I'm carrying the Legacy Colorblock Leather Rory North South Satchel in Camel, Brass, Multi. The style number is 19902 B4 C8 and I have decorated her with my ice cream cone fob 93171 sv mc.


----------



## Chihua5

Making a Target run with my Scooter bag.


----------



## whateve

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 4186753
> 
> 
> Making a Target run with my Scooter bag.


So cute! I don't think that is a scooter. It looks like a small sidepack, 9978


----------



## Chihua5

whateve said:


> So cute! I don't think that is a scooter. It looks like a small sidepack, 9978


Yes it is! I always seem to refer to it as the Scooter...


----------



## whateve

Chihua5 said:


> Yes it is! I always seem to refer to it as the Scooter...


They are very similar.


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> HS Football has begun.  Trail bag and I off to watch the nephew play.
> View attachment 4186434



This vintage bag is so pretty — and on trend too.


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> This vintage bag is so pretty — and on trend too.



Thank you.  And holds a lot for a small bag.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Carrying this beauty made my day and got a lot of compliments on it [emoji5][emoji573]


----------



## Bagmedic

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 4187203
> 
> Carrying this beauty made my day and got a lot of compliments on it [emoji5][emoji573]


Hi, Melissa!  Do you know what the name of the blue color of this bag is?  I like it!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Bagmedic said:


> Hi, Melissa!  Do you know what the name of the blue color of this bag is?  I like it!



You know I actually didn’t know but then I had a bag friend who found a clutch and thought it would go perfectly with my space rogue, the color was called River but it was in smooth Glovetanned leather. Looked on my space rogue tag and that’s what the color is called BP/River


----------



## Bagmedic

MelissaPurse said:


> You know I actually didn’t know but then I had a bag friend who found a clutch and thought it would go perfectly with my space rogue, the color was called River but it was in smooth Glovetanned leather. Looked on my space rogue tag and that’s what the color is called BP/River


That makes sense now.  I have the rogue tote in river with the linked tea roses and that reminds me of that color.  Thank you!  I love the color in the pebbled leather on your rogue but not sure the patches are for me.  I'm not a big space person.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Bagmedic said:


> That makes sense now.  I have the rogue tote in river with the linked tea roses and that reminds me of that color.  Thank you!  I love the color in the pebbled leather on your rogue but not sure the patches are for me.  I'm not a big space person.



Yep you definitely have to be a space fan to snag this one. Enjoy your river rogue tote w/ tea roses I have a couple of bag friends on the hunt for that one[emoji4].


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> So cute! I don't think that is a scooter. It looks like a small sidepack, 9978





Chihua5 said:


> Yes it is! I always seem to refer to it as the Scooter...


You're in good company. I rarely see it referred to as a Sidepack in online listing!  
Okay, I think you helped my pick bag of the day. *looks around for Saddle bag*


----------



## SEWDimples

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 4187203
> 
> Carrying this beauty made my day and got a lot of compliments on it [emoji5][emoji573]


This is a great Rogue and I like the colors. I know you already agree because it was your unicorn bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

gr8onteej said:


> HS Football has begun.  Trail bag and I off to watch the nephew play.
> View attachment 4186434


I LOVE this bag!! This red is just perfect!


----------



## Lake Effect

Well, somehow this warm Brit called to me on this rainy, dreary day : ) vintage Oliver.


----------



## gr8onteej

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE this bag!! This red is just perfect!



Using it this weekend made me realize what my essentials really are. I love it all over again.  [emoji173]️


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Since it's chilly & fall like in Cleveland I dug out my exotic leather Madison Juliette.  I found the perfect horse & carriage brass charm at the Outlet last week!


----------



## Iamminda

I am such a rebel — wearing (off)white after Labor Day, lol!  Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> I am such a rebel — wearing (off)white after Labor Day, lol!  Enjoy your Sunday


I love it  
I believe times have changed and any white these days, after Labor Day, is acceptable.


----------



## Lake Effect

Iamminda said:


> I am such a rebel — wearing (off)white after Labor Day, lol!  Enjoy your Sunday


Go for it! I intend to carry my chalk Brooke year round! Labor Day Schmabor Day.


----------



## Iamminda

Ok thanks for your advice ,  Since I am still “speed dating” my bags, I do carry this bag year round but I try not to post a pic of it after Labor Day (for fear of the fashion police, lol).  I think I will just call it “winter white” in the Fall.  



Johnpauliegal said:


> I love it
> I believe times have changed and any white these days, after Labor Day, is acceptable.





Lake Effect said:


> Go for it! I intend to carry my chalk Brooke year round! Labor Day Schmabor Day.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I am such a rebel — wearing (off)white after Labor Day, lol!  Enjoy your Sunday


You wild adventurous woman! Rules don't apply to you!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Well, somehow this warm Brit called to me on this rainy, dreary day : ) vintage Oliver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187625


I want to dry off those water spots!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I want to dry off those water spots!


They dried up within minutes! I actually debated for a few seconds if I should wait to take the pic until after they dried!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Gray Faye for this dreary day. One of those rare outlet versions that I actually prefer over the retail version.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Teagaggle said:


> Gray Faye for this dreary day. One of those rare outlet versions that I actually prefer over the retail version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188488



I love this bag so much! I ordered it three times from FOS but it just never hung right on me so ultimately I ended up returning. I love this color with the silver!


----------



## CoachMaven

I decided to switch into my Steel Blue Rogue today for a change!


----------



## holiday123

Chalk Charlie with Vegas skyline hangtag


----------



## SEWDimples

Bordeaux Dakotah satchel and Rexy. I like the red lining peeking out.


----------



## dgphoto

Haven’t posted for a while—too busy at work. This was today’s carry...


----------



## dgphoto

holiday123 said:


> Chalk Charlie with Vegas skyline hangtag



Love this combo!


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Gray Faye for this dreary day. One of those rare outlet versions that I actually prefer over the retail version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188488





CoachMaven said:


> I decided to switch into my Steel Blue Rogue today for a change!
> View attachment 4188623





holiday123 said:


> Chalk Charlie with Vegas skyline hangtag





dgphoto said:


> Haven’t posted for a while—too busy at work. This was today’s carry...
> View attachment 4189104



I love all the great colors carried today.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Quilted Turnlock Edie in Primrose 
The leather is so supple and it actually fits a lot.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Chalk Charlie with Vegas skyline hangtag



Loving the pops of blue on your bag!


----------



## Iamminda

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4189197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quilted Turnlock Edie in Primrose
> The leather is so supple and it actually fits a lot.
> View attachment 4189199



Really pretty — like the hardware and the vertical quilting.


----------



## Lake Effect

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4189197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quilted Turnlock Edie in Primrose
> The leather is so supple and it actually fits a lot.
> View attachment 4189199


I am now stopping in the Coach retail stores simply to check out the goods, so to speak and the texture of the leather for quilted bags is a-mayzing! I totally get the luv for them.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Bordeaux Dakotah satchel and Rexy. I like the red lining peeking out.
> 
> View attachment 4188980


Work that bag, Rexy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I am such a rebel — wearing (off)white after Labor Day, lol!  Enjoy your Sunday


Beautiful and so buttery!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful and so buttery!!!!



Thanks SM .  (This also describes how I like my food, lol).


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my mini Brooke carryall after using the previous bag for 1.5 weeks.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> Work that bag, Rexy!


LOL


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Back in camera bag to hit the labor day sales. First stop is Dillard's to check out their clearance.


Hi! I'm considering a camera bag. I haven't had an opportunity to see one in store. My phone needs to fit in the exterior pocket. It's a Galaxy S8+. Do you know if this is a fit (without jamming it in)? TIA!


----------



## dgphoto

Perfect for the misty/rainy weather yesterday.


----------



## tealocean

meepabeep said:


> New to me teal Charley Crossbody (3 bags were purged from the closet, so I don't feel too guilty about it ).


Very pretty, and what a delicious color!


----------



## Lake Effect

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my mini Brooke carryall after using the previous bag for 1.5 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189678


Thank you for reminding me to pull out my Brooke today!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Hi! I'm considering a camera bag. I haven't had an opportunity to see one in store. My phone needs to fit in the exterior pocket. It's a Galaxy S8+. Do you know if this is a fit (without jamming it in)? TIA!


Hi! My phone is similar in size to the larger iphone and fits fine, even in a slim case. I'm not familiar with the S8+ but I don't have to jam mine in at all.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Hi! My phone is similar in size to the larger iphone and fits fine, even in a slim case. I'm not familiar with the S8+ but I don't have to jam mine in at all.


Thank you!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Thank you!


No problem. I love camera bags. Wishing they'd come out with a gray one because I need a gray crossbody!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> I am such a rebel — wearing (off)white after Labor Day, lol!  Enjoy your Sunday


One of my fav Coach bags...I think you can wear it whenever. My friend wears her LV azur bag year round and it looks great against darker clothes!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> No problem. I love camera bags. Wishing they'd come out with a gray one because I need a gray crossbody!


If you aren't opposed to an outlet bag, I would recommend the Faye crossbody. It comes in a regular size (like the retail Drifter bag) & a smaller one with no top handle & a chain detail strap. I have both in gray & love it. It holds a ton. See pics...


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> If you aren't opposed to an outlet bag, I would recommend the Faye crossbody. It comes in a regular size (like the retail Drifter bag) & a smaller one with no top handle & a chain detail strap. I have both in gray & love it. It holds a ton. See pics...
> View attachment 4190535
> View attachment 4190536
> View attachment 4190537


And it looks to have a back pocket for phone! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> And it looks to have a back pocket for phone! Thanks for the suggestion!


Yes it does!


----------



## whateve

Dooney drawstring with Coach robot charm.


----------



## branbran1984

Been really loving the colors of this bag!


----------



## meepabeep

tealocean said:


> Very pretty, and what a delicious color!



Thank you!


----------



## Meganallise

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4190707
> 
> 
> Been really loving the colors of this bag!


You just put this bag on my radar! The colors are so pretty


----------



## branbran1984

Meganallise said:


> You just put this bag on my radar! The colors are so pretty



This picture does this bag no justice! It’s amazing in the light!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Carrying just the bare essentials in this mini saddle bag from the 2012 legacy collection


----------



## SEWDimples

This beauty.


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> Gray Faye for this dreary day. One of those rare outlet versions that I actually prefer over the retail version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188488



I’m with ya!  I prefer the Faye version [emoji7] I love this color!


----------



## Syren

CoachMaven said:


> I decided to switch into my Steel Blue Rogue today for a change!
> View attachment 4188623



Ugghhhh I just love this color [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I really like it with the burgundy suede. Such an unexpected color combo but totally works for me!


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> Dooney drawstring with Coach robot charm.



I love black bags with brown trim!  The leather looks soooo nice [emoji7]


----------



## Syren

So excited to finally have this Rexy charm!  Paired it with an old legacy tassel scarf and ultraviolet wristlet. I always forget how not great the legacy leather was lol some of it is so rough.


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> View attachment 4191091
> View attachment 4191092
> 
> So excited to finally have this Rexy charm!  Paired it with an old legacy tassel scarf and ultraviolet wristlet. I always forget how not great the legacy leather was lol some of it is so rough.


Rexy looks great with this Rogue.


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> Rexy looks great with this Rogue.



Thanks!  I think the light purpley Rexy was made for dusty rose!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4191091
> View attachment 4191092
> 
> So excited to finally have this Rexy charm!  Paired it with an old legacy tassel scarf and ultraviolet wristlet. I always forget how not great the legacy leather was lol some of it is so rough.



Nice! Always loved ultraviolet.


----------



## CoachMaven

Syren said:


> Ugghhhh I just love this color [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I really like it with the burgundy suede. Such an unexpected color combo but totally works for me!


Thanks, I am such a sucker for blue, this one I HAD to have!


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> View attachment 4191091
> View attachment 4191092
> 
> So excited to finally have this Rexy charm!  Paired it with an old legacy tassel scarf and ultraviolet wristlet. I always forget how not great the legacy leather was lol some of it is so rough.



Oh I really love this scarf (as a fan of the Legacy line). Not to overlook your beautiful Rogue and wristlet


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> View attachment 4191091
> View attachment 4191092
> 
> So excited to finally have this Rexy charm!  Paired it with an old legacy tassel scarf and ultraviolet wristlet. I always forget how not great the legacy leather was lol some of it is so rough.


A great combo! I also love this scarf. I don't recall that wristlet with the pocket on front. I wish I had kept something in ultraviolet. It is a perfect purple.


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Always loved ultraviolet.



It is the most purpley purple ever [emoji23][emoji171] Thanks!


----------



## Syren

Iamminda said:


> Oh I really love this scarf (as a fan of the Legacy line). Not to overlook your beautiful Rogue and wristlet



Haha thanks!  This little scarf always makes me happy it’s so bright!


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> A great combo! I also love this scarf. I don't recall that wristlet with the pocket on front. I wish I had kept something in ultraviolet. It is a perfect purple.



Thanks!  The wristlet is like a Wristlet glued onto a larger wristlet. It always looks like they are accidentally stuck together [emoji23] It is #48025


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> View attachment 4191091
> View attachment 4191092
> 
> So excited to finally have this Rexy charm!  Paired it with an old legacy tassel scarf and ultraviolet wristlet. I always forget how not great the legacy leather was lol some of it is so rough.


Another fabulous combination!  Rexy looks awesome on this bag, I just love that charm!


----------



## CoachMaven

Here's my newest addition, the 1941 duffle in Chili. It is surprisingly thick leather and heavy hardware for the price tag. I got it 30% off at the event last night in stores and sold some older bags to fund it- so I don't feel so guilty


----------



## MKB0925

CoachMaven said:


> Here's my newest addition, the 1941 duffle in Chili. It is surprisingly thick leather and heavy hardware for the price tag. I got it 30% off at the event last night in stores and sold some older bags to fund it- so I don't feel so guilty
> 
> View attachment 4191591


Pretty color!!


----------



## CoachMaven

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty color!!


Thank you, it's a really pretty rust color in person. It definitely looks like Fall to me, but also living in the Southwest, I feel like this would carry me into most months. It has a desert/canyon vibe to it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> Here's my newest addition, the 1941 duffle in Chili. It is surprisingly thick leather and heavy hardware for the price tag. I got it 30% off at the event last night in stores and sold some older bags to fund it- so I don't feel so guilty
> 
> View attachment 4191591


Beautiful!


----------



## muggles

Awesome bag! I got the black with the rivets! Had the chili but returned it so I could get the 30% off! They wouldn’t do a price adjustment on prior purchases! And I had the chili less than 2 weeks! Never used it!


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> Here's my newest addition, the 1941 duffle in Chili. It is surprisingly thick leather and heavy hardware for the price tag. I got it 30% off at the event last night in stores and sold some older bags to fund it- so I don't feel so guilty
> 
> View attachment 4191591


That leather looks amazing!


----------



## CoachMaven

Thanks everyone! The leather really is amazing. I am still shocked at the lower price point. Even dh was impressed with the leather.


----------



## rockhollow

Went to the VIP private launch of the 2018 collection at my local store with the intentions of not buying anything(even with my 20-30% card), just wanted to put my name in the draw and win the handbag.
Well, didn't win the prize, but did end up using my coupon and bought not one, but two handbags.
This spectacular Turnlock Charlie CarryAll - I've really been wanting something in Oxblood.
And the cross body single shoulder backpack in black leather (I post it later when I use it)
My sister was with me and had the same opinion of not buying anything and also left with 2 items as well.
Not much fortitude with us it seems.

And the weather here has really turned fall, so I'm happy to have a new fall handbag to take out today.


----------



## baghabitz34

rockhollow said:


> Went to the VIP private launch of the 2018 collection at my local store with the intentions of not buying anything(even with my 20-30% card), just wanted to put my name in the draw and win the handbag.
> Well, didn't win the prize, but did end up using my coupon and bought not one, but two handbags.
> This spectacular Turnlock Charlie CarryAll - I've really been wanting something in Oxblood.
> And the cross body single shoulder backpack in black leather (I post it later when I use it)
> My sister was with me and had the same opinion of not buying anything and also left with 2 items as well.
> Not much fortitude with us it seems.
> 
> And the weather here has really turned fall, so I'm happy to have a new fall handbag to take out today.
> 
> View attachment 4191841


That bag is really lovely! I was eyeing that too, but took something else home. Enjoy!


----------



## YuYu90

Just purchased this Dreamer. It's so gorgeous... I absolutely love it


----------



## Melodyjj

CoachMaven said:


> Here's my newest addition, the 1941 duffle in Chili. It is surprisingly thick leather and heavy hardware for the price tag. I got it 30% off at the event last night in stores and sold some older bags to fund it- so I don't feel so guilty
> 
> View attachment 4191591


Congrats!  Nice bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

YuYu90 said:


> Just purchased this Dreamer. It's so gorgeous... I absolutely love it


Congrats! I love the strap too.


----------



## meepabeep

Pearl Park Swingpack. One I couldn't part with. It was those darn green tags, lol. I did list something else in it's place though (and then found another bag I had to have in Goodwill,  but I'm not getting rid of anything else. Nope  )


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Another fabulous combination!  Rexy looks awesome on this bag, I just love that charm!



Thanks!  I waited patiently for this charm to go on sale, it is too cute!


----------



## Syren

CoachMaven said:


> Here's my newest addition, the 1941 duffle in Chili. It is surprisingly thick leather and heavy hardware for the price tag. I got it 30% off at the event last night in stores and sold some older bags to fund it- so I don't feel so guilty
> 
> View attachment 4191591



Love the color and zipper pull!  It looks like a great quality bag [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## CoachMaven

YuYu90 said:


> Just purchased this Dreamer. It's so gorgeous... I absolutely love it


This is a beautiful combination of colors and different leathers!


----------



## YuYu90

CoachMaven said:


> This is a beautiful combination of colors and different leathers!


Thanks! I'm so excited for fall. I think this is the perfect fall bag.


----------



## meepabeep

New to me black 9186 duffle. I really didn't need another black Coach bag (I had 4, now I have 5 ), but it was cheap ($15), and in such good condition, I couldn't leave it in the store.


----------



## Kidclarke

Taking my duffle for its first flight along with my sparkly tag. Off to San Jose Del Cabo!


----------



## eleanors36

With my pup at the vet. She's okay!


----------



## eleanors36

eleanors36 said:


> With my pup at the vet. She's okay!


Oops. Here's the Edie.


----------



## Bagmedic

Kidclarke said:


> Taking my duffle for its first flight along with my sparkly tag. Off to San Jose Del Cabo!
> View attachment 4192459
> View attachment 4192460
> View attachment 4192461


Is this retail or outlet?  I love camo!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore one of these vintage made in Italy beauties the other night.


----------



## PamK

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore one of these vintage made in Italy beauties the other night.
> 
> View attachment 4192564
> View attachment 4192565



That is a gorgeous collection!! [emoji173]️Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore one of these vintage made in Italy beauties the other night.
> 
> View attachment 4192564
> View attachment 4192565


!!!

Love them all!!!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Oops. Here's the Edie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192529


Cute bag! I'm glad your puppy is ok.


----------



## Hobbsy

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore one of these vintage made in Italy beauties the other night.
> 
> View attachment 4192564
> View attachment 4192565


I'd like to reach through the screen and scoop up all 3 of these! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Syren

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore one of these vintage made in Italy beauties the other night.
> 
> View attachment 4192564
> View attachment 4192565



I loveeeee these!  Very beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## tealocean

meepabeep said:


> New to me black 9186 duffle. I really didn't need another black Coach bag (I had 4, now I have 5 ), but it was cheap ($15), and in such good condition, I couldn't leave it in the store.


Congrats!!


----------



## meepabeep

tealocean said:


> Congrats!!



Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore one of these vintage made in Italy beauties the other night.
> 
> View attachment 4192564
> View attachment 4192565


Awesome collection. That bag looks great with your outfit.


----------



## Addicted to bags

PamK said:


> That is a gorgeous collection!! [emoji173]️Looks wonderful on you!


Thank you PamK!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> !!!
> 
> Love them all!!!!!





Hobbsy said:


> I'd like to reach through the screen and scoop up all 3 of these! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]





Syren said:


> I loveeeee these!  Very beautiful [emoji7]





SEWDimples said:


> Awesome collection. That bag looks great with your outfit.


Thank you very much ladies! 
I'd better lock my screen from Hobbsy


----------



## Kidclarke

Bagmedic said:


> Is this retail or outlet?  I love camo!


Outlet  It’s very sturdy. Was perfect for carry on. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore one of these vintage made in Italy beauties the other night.
> 
> View attachment 4192564
> View attachment 4192565



Lovely trio.  And you look so good — you rock this pretty dress


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Lovely trio.  And you look so good — you rock this pretty dress


You're so kind to say so IM. Wait til I post the food pics from that night


----------



## finer_woman

Kidclarke said:


> Taking my duffle for its first flight along with my sparkly tag. Off to San Jose Del Cabo!
> View attachment 4192459
> View attachment 4192460
> View attachment 4192461


I was eyeing this but didn't bite. Is it lightweight, how do you like traveling with it?


----------



## musiclover

We just got back from celebrating my sister's birthday tonight at a local craft brew restaurant.  I carried my Willow Crossbody Clutch (just as a clutch).  I love how compact and sleek this bag is to carry.


----------



## Kidclarke

finer_woman said:


> I was eyeing this but didn't bite. Is it lightweight, how do you like traveling with it?


Yes, the material doesn’t add much weight to the bag. It was easy to carry by the handles and even better as a crossbody.


----------



## houseof999

Carried it for the first time ever! I had to be cautious to carry this around my kids. I always get paranoid on day 1 of a new bag, kids or not. Lol!


----------



## LaVisioneer

houseof999 said:


> Carried it for the first time ever! I had to be cautious to carry this around my kids. I always get paranoid on day 1 of a new bag, kids or not. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194247



Is this the dark turquoise/gunmetal? I saw this on FOS but without the woven leather details. If yes, the color looks way different here! I love this version with the woven strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore one of these vintage made in Italy beauties the other night.
> 
> View attachment 4192564
> View attachment 4192565


I love the dress AtB! It looks amazing on you with your bag!


----------



## houseof999

LaVisioneer said:


> Is this the dark turquoise/gunmetal? I saw this on FOS but without the woven leather details. If yes, the color looks way different here! I love this version with the woven strap!


No this is the Forest green color from 2016. It showed up in FOS late last year or early this year (LoL I can't remember for sure).


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> We just got back from celebrating my sister's birthday tonight at a local craft brew restaurant.  I carried my Willow Crossbody Clutch (just as a clutch).  I love how compact and sleek this bag is to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4194215



Love it! Twins on the pattern/color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Carried it for the first time ever! I had to be cautious to carry this around my kids. I always get paranoid on day 1 of a new bag, kids or not. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194247



That color!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Nolita wristlet with Dinky chain to wear crossbody. Headed out to din and need something small.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Twins on the pattern/color!


BBG, do you have the wristlet with all these embellishments?  I think you showed it before. I’d love to get one, too. These pieces are lovely with all the details.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> My Nolita wristlet with Dinky chain to wear crossbody. Headed out to din and need something small.
> View attachment 4194833


Love this, too!  Is it Nolita 19, same as our floral twin piece?


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> BBG, do you have the wristlet with all these embellishments?  I think you showed it before. I’d love to get one, too. These pieces are lovely with all the details.



Yep! The Nolita 19 wristlet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Love this, too!  Is it Nolita 19, same as our floral twin piece?



Yep! Just looks bigger due to the angle of pic. I love these little wristlets/worn crossbody. Perfect for din/drinks out when not much space on table/wear while standing.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My Nolita wristlet with Dinky chain to wear crossbody. Headed out to din and need something small.
> View attachment 4194833



Pretty, I especially like the gorgeous chain


----------



## Chiichan

BeachBagGal said:


> My Nolita wristlet with Dinky chain to wear crossbody. Headed out to din and need something small.
> View attachment 4194833



So versatile! It looks especially good with the matching chain


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Pretty, I especially like the gorgeous chain



Thx, Iam!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Chiichan said:


> So versatile! It looks especially good with the matching chain



Thank ya’! Chain works great on it.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Pretty, I especially like the gorgeous chain


Me, too.  I'm wondering if I should get one for my bags.  They are so pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Me, too.  I'm wondering if I should get one for my bags.  They are so pretty.



I want to say yes since it is not a bag and it will help you better enjoy your current bags


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Me, too.  I'm wondering if I should get one for my bags.  They are so pretty.



They are nice chains and the price is very reasonable, esp on sale.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> I want to say yes since it is not a bag and it will help you better enjoy your current bags





BeachBagGal said:


> They are nice chains and the price is very reasonable, esp on sale.



Ok, I will add these to my PCE purchases list.  I need a gold chain for sure, and a dark gunmetal one as well.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> We just got back from celebrating my sister's birthday tonight at a local craft brew restaurant.  I carried my Willow Crossbody Clutch (just as a clutch).  I love how compact and sleek this bag is to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4194215


 Everything about this is beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

BeachBagGal said:


> My Nolita wristlet with Dinky chain to wear crossbody. Headed out to din and need something small.
> View attachment 4194833


This is cute! Do you know which size Nolita this is? ETA I asked too soon! I see it is the 19.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Everything about this is beautiful!


Thank you, TO!  I seemed to have acquired three smaller blue clutch/crossbody bags in the past twelve months but they are all so handy.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Thank you, TO!  I seemed to have acquired three smaller blue clutch/crossbody bags in the past twelve months but they are all so handy.


That is a gorgeous shade! I have a lot of blue/ blue-greens too. They're kind of my black.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> That is a gorgeous shade! I have a lot of blue/ blue-greens too. They're kind of my black.


I went kind of crazy for blue this year. My biggest find was the Rogue in dark denim which I bought during the SAS at beginning of July so it was 50% off. The deal of the century. 

Then I bought my beautiful navy Court bag which DD has “borrowed” indefinitely. 

I also bought the two crossbody pouches (metallic blue with stars and rivets; and appliqué tea roses) this spring. 

And finally, my Cloud cross grain leather turn lock tote for work.  I think I’m much much done!


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> I went kind of crazy for blue this year. My biggest find was the Rogue in dark denim which I bought during the SAS at beginning of July so it was 50% off. The deal of the century.
> 
> Then I bought my beautiful navy Court bag which DD has “borrowed” indefinitely.
> 
> I also bought the two crossbody pouches (metallic blue with stars and rivets; and appliqué tea roses) this spring.
> 
> And finally, my Cloud cross grain leather turn lock tote for work.  I think I’m much much done!



You'd better not look at the Steel Blue Bandit that has been on clearance at the outlets lately - because you will be undone!

We are twins on the dark denim rogue and it is a great favorite of mine, but I got an even better "deal of the century" because it was 60% off at the outlet!


----------



## quinna

It's been ages since I've posted in this thread, but I thought I would share. Just dug my mauve mini tanner out for the weekend. I forgot how much I liked this bag. It has a surprising amount of room, and is a perfect crossbody for outdoor events.


----------



## houseof999

Switched to Hologram Lyla for a rainy morning. [emoji299]


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Heading to Costco this morning with my Oxblood Nolita22 and a Dinky chain


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> You'd better not look at the Steel Blue Bandit that has been on clearance at the outlets lately - because you will be undone!
> 
> We are twins on the dark denim rogue and it is a great favorite of mine, but I got an even better "deal of the century" because it was 60% off at the outlet!


Oh wow, that is quite a deal for your Rogue!  That is so awesome!  I’m happy if I can get any percentage off! 

I am safe from the Bandit...for now. My number of blue bags seems a bit high so that’s keeping me in check.  But I do love Coach blues. In the meantime, I’m thinking about Coach pinks...

Edited:  thought of more to say!


----------



## musiclover

My dark denim Rogue today!  She’s got a cute pink tearose hangtag that was a gift from my SA.


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> My dark denim Rogue today!  She’s got a cute pink tearose hangtag that was a gift from my SA.
> View attachment 4195533



Love this one so much!  Still sad I missed this one haha It looks so nice with the bright tag [emoji7]

I’ve just about given up hope that the midnight navy rivets will show up as a full size Rogue. Hopefully next season Coach will do a deep blue with brass rogue!


----------



## houseof999

Syren said:


> Love this one so much!  Still sad I missed this one haha It looks so nice with the bright tag [emoji7]
> 
> I’ve just about given up hope that the midnight navy rivets will show up as a full size Rogue. Hopefully next season Coach will do a deep blue with brass rogue!


OMG I would be in so much trouble if they came out with a true cobalt blue with gold hardware! They just released a whole bunch of kisslock styles too!  I will not be able to resist something similar to this! If they come out with a kisslock 38 for fall I'm screwed! [emoji170]


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. Chelsea.


----------



## Syren

houseof999 said:


> OMG I would be in so much trouble if they came out with a true cobalt blue with gold hardware! They just released a whole bunch of kisslock styles too!  I will not be able to resist something similar to this! If they come out with a kisslock 38 for fall I'm screwed! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195574



Here’s to hoping for more blue!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> I went kind of crazy for blue this year. My biggest find was the Rogue in dark denim which I bought during the SAS at beginning of July so it was 50% off. The deal of the century.
> 
> Then I bought my beautiful navy Court bag which DD has “borrowed” indefinitely.
> 
> I also bought the two crossbody pouches (metallic blue with stars and rivets; and appliqué tea roses) this spring.
> 
> And finally, my Cloud cross grain leather turn lock tote for work.  I think I’m much much done!



You can never have too much blue!!! [emoji170]


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> It's been ages since I've posted in this thread, but I thought I would share. Just dug my mauve mini tanner out for the weekend. I forgot how much I liked this bag. It has a surprising amount of room, and is a perfect crossbody for outdoor events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195517



Cute! I don’t remember the Tanners coming in pebbled leather. I only remember the glove tanned.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Switched to Hologram Lyla for a rainy morning. [emoji299]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195524



Oooo so pretty!! Love the hologram!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Heading to Costco this morning with my Oxblood Nolita22 and a Dinky chain
> 
> View attachment 4195529



That looks so nice together. I almost bought this one. I should have. Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> OMG I would be in so much trouble if they came out with a true cobalt blue with gold hardware! They just released a whole bunch of kisslock styles too!  I will not be able to resist something similar to this! If they come out with a kisslock 38 for fall I'm screwed! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195574



Soooo pretty!! LOVE cobalt! [emoji170]. I wish Coach would do a nice smaller bag in this color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Another Nolita 19 with my leather Dinky strap. Shopping and errands...


----------



## AntRay23

Syren said:


> Love this one so much!  Still sad I missed this one haha It looks so nice with the bright tag [emoji7]
> 
> I’ve just about given up hope that the midnight navy rivets will show up as a full size Rogue. Hopefully next season Coach will do a deep blue with brass rogue!


You can CUSTOMIZE rogue now!! Not just mto!!!


----------



## AntRay23

Fall is my FAVORITE season! The fashion, the festivities, and the festive drinks!!


----------



## quinna

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! I don’t remember the Tanners coming in pebbled leather. I only remember the glove tanned.


Yeah, I think I recall a lot of the legacy styles were done in the pebbled mauve/eggplant combo like the turnlock tote, the duffle, Haley satchel, n/s tote, etc.


----------



## lbbolton

*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Vintage hand painted Penny Pocket Bag from back in the day  *


----------



## madisonave5011

Wearing this men’s utility bag to take the bus downtown. Feels like Fall today - and I’m obsessed with the Fall18 collection.


----------



## BeachBagGal

madisonave5011 said:


> Wearing this men’s utility bag to take the bus downtown. Feels like Fall today - and I’m obsessed with the Fall18 collection.



Super nice looking bag and  looks great on you!


----------



## Sarah03

AntRay23 said:


> Fall is my FAVORITE season! The fashion, the festivities, and the festive drinks!!



Love that bag!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

AntRay23 said:


> Fall is my FAVORITE season! The fashion, the festivities, and the festive drinks!!


I love this tote! Would you say it's very large? What's a comparable tote to this one?


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> Love this one so much!  Still sad I missed this one haha It looks so nice with the bright tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve just about given up hope that the midnight navy rivets will show up as a full size Rogue. Hopefully next season Coach will do a deep blue with brass rogue!


Thanks, Syren!  I love this bag so much.  It's become a real favourite.  I prefer it to the Rogue 25.  I don't fill up the regular size but I just love the silhouette.  Isn't that tag cute?  Now that is what I call a good pink.

I don't think the Rogue midnight navy rivets of our dreams is going to happen this season.  We’ve been waiting for awhile.  But I also love the black rivets.  I'm trying to stay strong and not buy.  If it goes to the SAS then all bets are off.  A deep blue next season would be lovely!


----------



## AntRay23

Satcheldoll said:


> I love this tote! Would you say it's very large? What's a comparable tote to this one?


I’d say it’s comparable to the Tatum tote when Stuart first came to Coach. Not the super big one but the taller one that had the riveted carriage wheel design. 

Or if you’re familiar with the men’s Mercer tote. (Which I also own, lol.) 

It isn’t very large but it’s a good size. I think it’s a nice one for quick travels.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> You can never have too much blue!!! [emoji170]


I totally agree!  Admittedly, I’m feeling in a good space with my blues. I know that anything else I add will be very special.


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> Thanks, Syren!  I love this bag so much.  It's become a real favourite.  I prefer it to the Rogue 25.  I don't fill up the regular size but I just love the silhouette.  Isn't that tag cute?  Now that is what I call a good pink.
> 
> I don't think the Rogue midnight navy rivets of our dreams is going to happen this season.  We’ve been waiting for awhile.  But I also love the black rivets.  I'm trying to stay strong and not buy.  If it goes to the SAS then all bets are off.  A deep blue next season would be lovely!



I keep looking at the rogue 25s as I think they’re cute, but then I wonder if I’d really like the size since I love my regular Rogues so much!  A 25 would have big shoes to fill so to speak. 

The black with rivets is so pretty!  I also like it in the oxblood. Maybe I just like rivets? [emoji23] Lets hope they don’t make it to SAS because I’ll be in trouble!


----------



## BeachBagGal

AntRay23 said:


> Fall is my FAVORITE season! The fashion, the festivities, and the festive drinks!!



So sharp!!!


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> I keep looking at the rogue 25s as I think they’re cute, but then I wonder if I’d really like the size since I love my regular Rogues so much!  A 25 would have big shoes to fill so to speak.
> 
> The black with rivets is so pretty!  I also like it in the oxblood. Maybe I just like rivets? [emoji23] Lets hope they don’t make it to SAS because I’ll be in trouble!


Knowing what I know now, I definitely prefer the regular Rogues. If/When I get another Rogue  I’m getting a full size. The proportion is really good for me. The 25 is smaller and a bit boxy. 

I’d happily take any Rogue with rivets although I have a soft spot for black handbags.  I’ve already tried on the black Rogue in store and I loved it.


----------



## Satcheldoll

AntRay23 said:


> I’d say it’s comparable to the Tatum tote when Stuart first came to Coach. Not the super big one but the taller one that had the riveted carriage wheel design.
> 
> Or if you’re familiar with the men’s Mercer tote. (Which I also own, lol.)
> 
> It isn’t very large but it’s a good size. I think it’s a nice one for quick travels.


Thanks for the info! I'm looking for an alternative to my Rogue tote and hoping this will work.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I went kind of crazy for blue this year. My biggest find was the Rogue in dark denim which I bought during the SAS at beginning of July so it was 50% off. The deal of the century.
> 
> Then I bought my beautiful navy Court bag which DD has “borrowed” indefinitely.
> 
> I also bought the two crossbody pouches (metallic blue with stars and rivets; and appliqué tea roses) this spring.
> 
> And finally, my Cloud cross grain leather turn lock tote for work.  I think I’m much much done!


To me those are all very different beautiful colors.  Did you do a group shot? That would make a beautiful sight! When I took 2 blue-ish bags on a trip I thought it was ridiculous for about 3 seconds and then realized the shades would go with every single thing I packed. I noticed in a sea of bags, my eyes are drawn to the blues and green-blues (among other happy colors!).


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Switched to Hologram Lyla for a rainy morning. [emoji299]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195524


 This bag looks so fun!! I love the hologram!


----------



## tealocean

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Heading to Costco this morning with my Oxblood Nolita22 and a Dinky chain
> 
> View attachment 4195529


We are semi bag twins! I have it in another size with the gold chain too.


----------



## tealocean

BeachBagGal said:


> You can never have too much blue!!! [emoji170]





Syren said:


> Here’s to hoping for more blue!



Here here!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> To me those are all very different beautiful colors.  Did you do a group shot? That would make a beautiful sight! When I took 2 blue-ish bags on a trip I thought it was ridiculous for about 3 seconds and then realized the shades would go with every single thing I packed. I noticed in a sea of bags, my eyes are drawn to the blues and green-blues (among other happy colors!).


I don't have a single group phot of my blue bags but I can show you over several photos!  I own and use all of these bags.  They form a significant part of my handbag collection, along with my Coach black handbags, and my ever growing LV collection.

City tote in navy, Court bag in navy, Willow floral foldover Crossbody in mineral, stars and rivets Crossbody clutch in metallic blue (I also have the matching wristlet)



Dinky 24 in Dark Denim



Patchwork tearose Crossbody clutch in denim 



Regular Rogue in Dark Denim



Turnlock crossgrain leather tote in Cloud



I have a lot of blue Coach bags, but as you say, TO, the blues go with everything!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

tealocean said:


> We are semi bag twins! I have it in another size with the gold chain too.


Cool They are great grab and go bags and look very elegant .


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I don't have a single group phot of my blue bags but I can show you over several photos!  I own and use all of these bags.  They form a significant part of my handbag collection, along with my Coach black handbags, and my ever growing LV collection.
> 
> City tote in navy, Court bag in navy, Willow floral foldover Crossbody in mineral, stars and rivets Crossbody clutch in metallic blue (I also have the matching wristlet)
> View attachment 4196032
> 
> 
> Dinky 24 in Dark Denim
> View attachment 4196048
> 
> 
> Patchwork tearose Crossbody clutch in denim
> View attachment 4196033
> 
> 
> Regular Rogue in Dark Denim
> View attachment 4196034
> 
> 
> Turnlock crossgrain leather tote in Cloud
> View attachment 4196035
> 
> 
> I have a lot of blue Coach bags, but as you say, TO, the blues go with everything!


Such a beautiful sight!  They're all so different in shape and design. Thank you for posting them!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Such a beautiful sight!  They're all so different in shape and design. Thank you for posting them!


You're welcome!  By collecting these photographs it's made me realize I do have enough blue bags for the moment.


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> Knowing what I know now, I definitely prefer the regular Rogues. If/When I get another Rogue  I’m getting a full size. The proportion is really good for me. The 25 is smaller and a bit boxy.
> 
> I’d happily take any Rogue with rivets although I have a soft spot for black handbags.  I’ve already tried on the black Rogue in store and I loved it.



I love the proportion too, it just fits me well. Only way I think I’ll end up with a 25 at this point is if an amazing deal drops into my lap [emoji23] I keep trying to make myself look at other styles but my mind always wanders back to the Rogues [emoji7]


----------



## MKB0925

musiclover said:


> I don't have a single group phot of my blue bags but I can show you over several photos!  I own and use all of these bags.  They form a significant part of my handbag collection, along with my Coach black handbags, and my ever growing LV collection.
> 
> City tote in navy, Court bag in navy, Willow floral foldover Crossbody in mineral, stars and rivets Crossbody clutch in metallic blue (I also have the matching wristlet)
> View attachment 4196032
> 
> 
> Dinky 24 in Dark Denim
> View attachment 4196048
> 
> 
> Patchwork tearose Crossbody clutch in denim
> View attachment 4196033
> 
> 
> Regular Rogue in Dark Denim
> View attachment 4196034
> 
> 
> Turnlock crossgrain leather tote in Cloud
> View attachment 4196035
> 
> 
> I have a lot of blue Coach bags, but as you say, TO, the blues go with everything!


I LOVE all these Blues...so pretty!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

musiclover said:


> I don't have a single group phot of my blue bags but I can show you over several photos!  I own and use all of these bags.  They form a significant part of my handbag collection, along with my Coach black handbags, and my ever growing LV collection.
> 
> City tote in navy, Court bag in navy, Willow floral foldover Crossbody in mineral, stars and rivets Crossbody clutch in metallic blue (I also have the matching wristlet)
> View attachment 4196032
> 
> 
> Dinky 24 in Dark Denim
> View attachment 4196048
> 
> 
> Patchwork tearose Crossbody clutch in denim
> View attachment 4196033
> 
> 
> Regular Rogue in Dark Denim
> View attachment 4196034
> 
> 
> Turnlock crossgrain leather tote in Cloud
> View attachment 4196035
> 
> 
> I have a lot of blue Coach bags, but as you say, TO, the blues go with everything!


GORGEOUS!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> I don't have a single group phot of my blue bags but I can show you over several photos!  I own and use all of these bags.  They form a significant part of my handbag collection, along with my Coach black handbags, and my ever growing LV collection.
> 
> City tote in navy, Court bag in navy, Willow floral foldover Crossbody in mineral, stars and rivets Crossbody clutch in metallic blue (I also have the matching wristlet)
> View attachment 4196032
> 
> 
> Dinky 24 in Dark Denim
> View attachment 4196048
> 
> 
> Patchwork tearose Crossbody clutch in denim
> View attachment 4196033
> 
> 
> Regular Rogue in Dark Denim
> View attachment 4196034
> 
> 
> Turnlock crossgrain leather tote in Cloud
> View attachment 4196035
> 
> 
> I have a lot of blue Coach bags, but as you say, TO, the blues go with everything!



Love all those blues!! [emoji170]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Got this lovely vintage Coach bag from a little birdie


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I don't have a single group phot of my blue bags but I can show you over several photos!  I own and use all of these bags.  They form a significant part of my handbag collection, along with my Coach black handbags, and my ever growing LV collection.
> 
> City tote in navy, Court bag in navy, Willow floral foldover Crossbody in mineral, stars and rivets Crossbody clutch in metallic blue (I also have the matching wristlet)
> View attachment 4196032
> 
> 
> Dinky 24 in Dark Denim
> View attachment 4196048
> 
> 
> Patchwork tearose Crossbody clutch in denim
> View attachment 4196033
> 
> 
> Regular Rogue in Dark Denim
> View attachment 4196034
> 
> 
> Turnlock crossgrain leather tote in Cloud
> View attachment 4196035
> 
> 
> I have a lot of blue Coach bags, but as you say, TO, the blues go with everything!



Beautiful blues ML


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> I love the proportion too, it just fits me well. Only way I think I’ll end up with a 25 at this point is if an amazing deal drops into my lap [emoji23] I keep trying to make myself look at other styles but my mind always wanders back to the Rogues [emoji7]


Me, too. The Rogue is my favourite handbag style Coach has right now.


----------



## musiclover

MKB0925 said:


> I LOVE all these Blues...so pretty!





BaguetteBlonde said:


> GORGEOUS!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love all those blues!! [emoji170]





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful blues ML



Thank you all so much!  I’m really happy with my Coach blues and enjoying using them all very much.  I think I may have more than my Coach black leather bags!  Have to go and count...


----------



## MKB0925

Mia Shoulder Bag in Midnight


----------



## AubergineSally

Black hobo from 2002 and oxblood  prairie rivet clutch with a strap salvaged from an oxblood wristlet, accompanying me on a road trip.


----------



## madisonave5011

Waiting to get my oil changed feeling my Keith Haring fantasy


----------



## BeachBagGal

madisonave5011 said:


> View attachment 4198749
> 
> Waiting to get my oil changed feeling my Keith Haring fantasy



I still need something from the KH collection!


----------



## tealocean

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 4198741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black hobo from 2002 and oxblood  prairie rivet clutch with a strap salvaged from an oxblood wristlet, accompanying me on a road trip.


Oh how cute is that gorgeous clutch as a purse!


----------



## branbran1984

Dinky 19 in evergreen! Im not in love with this bag because of its functionality. But I love the look!


----------



## tealocean

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4198928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinky 19 in evergreen! Im not in love with this bag because of its functionality. But I love the look!


Gorgeous look! I love the color!


----------



## branbran1984

tealocean said:


> Gorgeous look! I love the color!



Thanks!! I think it will be cute for fall!


----------



## Sunshine mama

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4198928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinky 19 in evergreen! Im not in love with this bag because of its functionality. But I love the look!


I love the look of the chain!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Got this lovely vintage Coach bag from a little birdie
> 
> View attachment 4196599


Can you introduce me to your little birdie? I don't have a little birdie.


----------



## holiday123

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4198928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinky 19 in evergreen! Im not in love with this bag because of its functionality. But I love the look!


I'm gathering from your posts that you love to stay hydrated with all those delicious looking drinks   I agree about the dinky 19.  I loved the look, but not the compartments.  I ended up returning it and still think about it - I love the colorblock sides - and I will definitely buy again if it hits SAS.  Love evergreen too!


----------



## AubergineSally

tealocean said:


> Oh how cute is that gorgeous clutch as a purse!



I have a few of those clutches and have always intended to use them as purses but  just used them as wallets until this trip. I am surprised how much it holds and, yeah, how cute it looks.


----------



## bellecate

Trying to decide which of these 3 to use today. Haven’t had a chance to use the blue one yet so it will probably take it’s debut run today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I saw this at Dillard's today.  1941 and Selena bags are excluded. Basically all reg price Coach bags are 25% off.


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> I saw this at Dillard's today.  1941 and Selena bags are excluded. Basically all reg price Coach bags are 25% off.


Hmmm doesn't say anything about dreamer being excluded.  Maybe I'll check it out.  Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Hmmm doesn't say anything about dreamer being excluded.  Maybe I'll check it out.  Thanks!


The SA told me everything except for what was posted was included!


----------



## Winterfell5

Addicted to bags said:


> Got this lovely vintage Coach bag from a little birdie
> 
> View attachment 4196599


Twins on this bag!  It's called the Whitney, and I have it in black.  It's an old favorite of mine and is still in pristine condition.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sunshine mama said:


> Can you introduce me to your little birdie?[emoji3] I don't have a little birdie.


Haha! No kidding, I want a little birdie too?! With great bags.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Got this lovely vintage Coach bag from a little birdie
> 
> View attachment 4196599





Winterfell5 said:


> Twins on this bag!  It's called the Whitney, and I have it in black.  It's an old favorite of mine and is still in pristine condition.


Slight correction. It's called Lindsay.


----------



## musiclover

We’re on our way to the Coach boutique.  It’s pouring rain so I’m carrying my new Longchamp Le Pliage in dahlia and a Coach cardholder for my transit card.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Rodarte sequins courier.


----------



## madisonave5011

The boyfriend and his bag waiting for the bus


----------



## Syren

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4198928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinky 19 in evergreen! Im not in love with this bag because of its functionality. But I love the look!



I love the C chain so much!  I would love love LOVE a longer slim version of this chain for crossbody use on my pouches and wristlets.


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> Rodarte sequins courier.


Have you tried to moisturize this bag?  I just purchased a Rodarte clutch from the bay and want to moisturize it.  I think if I use a makeup brush to get in the areas around the sequins, it would work - a new clean makeup brush, of course!  Just wondering how people are caring for these Rodarte pieces where you have a mix of flat smooth leather and then the sequins.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

At lunch and at coffee time in the afternoon -- Coach Margot Carryall in Midnight


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> Have you tried to moisturize this bag?  I just purchased a Rodarte clutch from the bay and want to moisturize it.  I think if I use a makeup brush to get in the areas around the sequins, it would work - a new clean makeup brush, of course!  Just wondering how people are caring for these Rodarte pieces where you have a mix of flat smooth leather and then the sequins.


I've never tried to moisturize this one, seems like too much work lol. I think if I ever do I will just stick to the areas without sequins.


----------



## holiday123

Rivets and tea roses today. I took the string piece off, didn't really see a need for it and it gets in my way.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Rivets and tea roses today. I took the string piece off, didn't really see a need for it and it gets in my way.


This is perfect! I loved the tea rose Rogue 25 but ever since they first came out I always thought there were too many and it looked busy. This is the perfect amount of tea roses! Love them all together! Congrats!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Rivets and tea roses today. I took the string piece off, didn't really see a need for it and it gets in my way.


I LOVE this! I have the same strap and clutch too, now kind of wishing I ordered the cooper instead of the duffle. I'm too short to use the novelty strap with the duffles, but I think I could make it work with the cooper.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Rivets and tea roses today. I took the string piece off, didn't really see a need for it and it gets in my way.


Hmmmmm...I didn't even think of taking off the string. Does it come off easily & how?? That was the one thing I didn't like about the bag. I may have to reconsider but I will have to order online as I can't get into the store today to check it out. Thanks for sharing! It's a beautiful set!


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> I've never tried to moisturize this one, seems like too much work lol. I think if I ever do I will just stick to the areas without sequins.


That's what I was thinking, too.  Thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> I've never tried to moisturize this one, seems like too much work lol. I think if I ever do I will just stick to the areas without sequins.


I would agree. I would moisturize the back and sides. I do not know how the moisturizer will affect the sequins.


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> I LOVE this! I have the same strap and clutch too, now kind of wishing I ordered the cooper instead of the duffle. I'm too short to use the novelty strap with the duffles, but I think I could make it work with the cooper.


The duffle is a great choice though. It's definitely more me, but I couldn't stop thinking about this Cooper.  I wonder if it would be short enough on the duffle if you connected directly vs using the dogleash clips? On Cooper it hangs just below my hip bone, vs below the knee on the duffle, but I didn't try it without the clips.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Hmmmmm...I didn't even think of taking off the string. Does it come off easily & how?? That was the one thing I didn't like about the bag. I may have to reconsider but I will have to order online as I can't get into the store today to check it out. Thanks for sharing! It's a beautiful set!


If I can remove the string anyone can. I don't girl well at all. I did take a picture so I would remember the direction in case I wanted to put back on, but you basically slip the strings through the slot. Easy peesy.

Lol pardon the clutter on the table. Lol it's my birthday weekend, I'm not in charge.


----------



## katev

Bagmedic said:


> Have you tried to moisturize this bag?  I just purchased a Rodarte clutch from the bay and want to moisturize it.  I think if I use a makeup brush to get in the areas around the sequins, it would work - a new clean makeup brush, of course!  Just wondering how people are caring for these Rodarte pieces where you have a mix of flat smooth leather and then the sequins.





Harley77 said:


> I've never tried to moisturize this one, seems like too much work lol. I think if I ever do I will just stick to the areas without sequins.





SEWDimples said:


> I would agree. I would moisturize the back and sides. I do not know how the moisturizer will affect the sequins.



Does the bag look and feel dull and dry? Or are you just concerned that the leather sequins might lift or curl and dry out? I don't have a bag with leather sequins, but I would be cautious about using any creamy or pasty leather products because it might build up and look nasty.

When I have a delicate leather bag to clean or moisturize, I tend to use Lexol products - they are thin and light-weight and work well on many different leathers in my experience. Lexol does have a bit of a smell but it fades quickly.

You could also try posting your questions in the Rehab and Rescue thread to get some additional opinions, good luck!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


----------



## Chihua5

katev said:


> Does the bag look and feel dull and dry? Or are you just concerned that the leather sequins might lift or curl and dry out? I don't have a bag with leather sequins, but I would be cautious about using any creamy or pasty leather products because it might build up and look nasty.
> 
> When I have a delicate leather bag to clean or moisturize, I tend to use Lexol products - they are thin and light-weight and work well on many different leathers in my experience. Lexol does have a bit of a smell but it fades quickly.
> 
> You could also try posting your questions in the Rehab and Rescue thread to get some additional opinions, good luck!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/



The sequins are leather.  I just sprayed my Rodarte with Apple Garde spray and it’s been fine.


----------



## tealocean

LVintage_LVoe said:


> At lunch and at coffee time in the afternoon -- Coach Margot Carryall in Midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201041
> View attachment 4201043


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Rivets and tea roses today. I took the string piece off, didn't really see a need for it and it gets in my way.


This set is beautiful!


----------



## Bagmedic

katev said:


> Does the bag look and feel dull and dry? Or are you just concerned that the leather sequins might lift or curl and dry out? I don't have a bag with leather sequins, but I would be cautious about using any creamy or pasty leather products because it might build up and look nasty.
> 
> When I have a delicate leather bag to clean or moisturize, I tend to use Lexol products - they are thin and light-weight and work well on many different leathers in my experience. Lexol does have a bit of a smell but it fades quickly.
> 
> You could also try posting your questions in the Rehab and Rescue thread to get some additional opinions, good luck!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


Actually, it is the background leather and not the sequins.  I probably wouldn't bother with the sequins.  Way too tedious even for me to tackle!    The background leather seems like it could like some moisturizer and I see a few faint wrinkles.  I think I will try the Lexol and apply with a makeup brush to just get where I want it to be.  it really isn't bad but was just wondering what people were doing with this type of bag.  Thanks for ideas everyone!


----------



## MKB0925

LVintage_LVoe said:


> At lunch and at coffee time in the afternoon -- Coach Margot Carryall in Midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201041
> View attachment 4201043


Love Margot!! I just bought a Mia Shoulder Bag in Midnight...love the color!!


----------



## shoes+handbags

My first Duffle! I love it [emoji173]️


----------



## katev

Bagmedic said:


> Actually, it is the background leather and not the sequins.  I probably wouldn't bother with the sequins.  Way too tedious even for me to tackle!    The background leather seems like it could like some moisturizer and I see a few faint wrinkles.  I think I will try the Lexol and apply with a makeup brush to just get where I want it to be.  it really isn't bad but was just wondering what people were doing with this type of bag.  Thanks for ideas everyone!



Lexol also offers their leather conditioner in a spray bottle, see link below. You could try "misting" the bag (in a well-ventilated area) and then use a small brush or Q-tips to get the moisturizer into small areas.

Just a word of caution, I have used Lexol conditioner on many different bags and I've have never had any problems - it seems a good "light conditioner" and I especially like it for bags with pebbled or textured surfaces - but it is always a good idea to "test" a product first, on an area of the bag that doesn't show.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lexol-Le...led-with-a-Microfiber-Cloth-2-Items/198345669


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

holiday123 said:


> If I can remove the string anyone can. I don't girl well at all. I did take a picture so I would remember the direction in case I wanted to put back on, but you basically slip the strings through the slot. Easy peesy.
> 
> Lol pardon the clutter on the table. Lol it's my birthday weekend, I'm not in charge.


Beautiful!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

My Coach Large Market Tote in Midnight/Teal is my sidekick today. I love this bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

My 1941 Dinky in black/oxblood trim. Showing it some love and taking out for the day. Haven’t used this bag in quite awhile, though I do use the strap all the time. Love this color combo!


----------



## LOVEsersen

Laural has dinner with me tonight


----------



## CoachMaven

My Oxblood Rogue w/ Prairie Rivets. The one that started the obsession:


----------



## Syren

LOVEsersen said:


> Laural has dinner with me tonight
> 
> View attachment 4204051



Beautiful!  The more I see this bag the more I like it [emoji7]


----------



## Newpurselove

My new-to-me saddle 23 in the color saddle. The perfect year round-bag in my opinion. So happy with this purchase!


----------



## mama23boys

CoachMaven said:


> My Oxblood Rogue w/ Prairie Rivets. The one that started the obsession:
> View attachment 4204236


I saw this bag when I was at the outlet with the deletes. So beautiful in person. Honestly, I was tempted. It felt heavy though, not sure if it was because of all the stuffing or if it really is a heavy bag.


----------



## OperaCake

Visiting parents-in-law.


----------



## CoachMaven

mama23boys said:


> I saw this bag when I was at the outlet with the deletes. So beautiful in person. Honestly, I was tempted. It felt heavy though, not sure if it was because of all the stuffing or if it really is a heavy bag.


I don't find it any heavier than my other Rogues. It is a heavy bag to begin with, but I don't find it super heavy.


----------



## katev

CoachMaven said:


> My Oxblood Rogue w/ Prairie Rivets. The one that started the obsession:
> View attachment 4204236



We are bag twins! I have the oxblood rogue with prairie rivets and I love it!


----------



## Tosa22

LOVEsersen said:


> Laural has dinner with me tonight
> 
> View attachment 4204051


Love this bag! How do you like it?


----------



## elisabettaverde

I’m thrilled that Coach has returned to making belts for women.  I love embossing and reversibleness (my own word), not to mention a luscious, matte gold logo!!!  And I’ve lost a few pounds so now I’m really feeling myself.  
(50 is the new 30, so they say, and I’m going to go with that all the way) So knowing how much I spent on this belt will make me think first about that piece of cheesecake .


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> My Oxblood Rogue w/ Prairie Rivets. The one that started the obsession:
> View attachment 4204236


Love this Rogue. I really need to find one soon.



Newpurselove said:


> My new-to-me saddle 23 in the color saddle. The perfect year round-bag in my opinion. So happy with this purchase!


Saddle is a great bag. Love the color. Enjoy.



OperaCake said:


> Visiting parents-in-law.
> View attachment 4204314


Great color and love the details.


----------



## lia_siswanto

LOVEsersen said:


> Laural has dinner with me tonight
> 
> View attachment 4204051


woow....Laural Bag...so beautiful, contrast between brass hardware and black leather . By the way, would you mind to take more picture for the sizing and lining inside. I'v been eyeing this bag since weeks ago..but no one seems to open new forum for this beauty. Thank you


----------



## brightblonde

BeachBagGal said:


> My 1941 Dinky in black/oxblood trim. Showing it some love and taking out for the day. Haven’t used this bag in quite awhile, though I do use the strap all the time. Love this color combo!
> View attachment 4203179



I like that charm!


----------



## Deleted member 527163

LOVEsersen said:


> Laural has dinner with me tonight [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 4204051


Oh, yes...I would love to see additional pictures as well if you wouldn't mind. I think this is the loveliest bag coach has come out with in a long time. Love it.... it's gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji3059]


----------



## LOVEsersen

lia_siswanto said:


> woow....Laural Bag...so beautiful, contrast between brass hardware and black leather . By the way, would you mind to take more picture for the sizing and lining inside. I'v been eyeing this bag since weeks ago..but no one seems to open new forum for this beauty. Thank you



Here comes 


Laural is slightly bigger than rogue 25, and only divide into 2 compartments.


The lining is fabric not suede, just like the Parker.

The center zipper



Well, it’s very roomy 



I could put my little fan inside, ha ha


----------



## Minchanka

New to me, but pretty old otherwise.  It’s Fall outside!


----------



## whateve

Minchanka said:


> New to me, but pretty old otherwise.  It’s Fall outside!
> 
> View attachment 4204982


Looking great for being over 40 years old!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

CoachMaven said:


> My Oxblood Rogue w/ Prairie Rivets. The one that started the obsession:
> View attachment 4204236


I have this Rogue too and it is so pretty.  I love the color and the details!


----------



## Syren

I switched bags after taking this pic [emoji23] But I carried my black rogue 36 this week. I hadn’t carried it in quite a while. I’ve never quite got over the wrinkles it came with brand new from FOS ... but I think I finally found a way to use her. I tucked in the handles and use the shoulder straps and put my iPad case in the front outside pocket. The case helps give it more structure and flatten out the wrinkles, and I think tucking in the handles makes it feel more like a tote so I don’t mind the wrinkles!  I know some people love slouchy bags but I love my regular sized Rogues for their structure. 

Since this is a rogue I wanted it to be like my other smaller ones ... but now I feel like we are going to be just fine [emoji7] lol


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> View attachment 4205179
> 
> View attachment 4205182
> 
> I switched bags after taking this pic [emoji23] But I carried my black rogue 36 this week. I hadn’t carried it in quite a while. I’ve never quite got over the wrinkles it came with brand new from FOS ... but I think I finally found a way to use her. I tucked in the handles and use the shoulder straps and put my iPad case in the front outside pocket. The case helps give it more structure and flatten out the wrinkles, and I think tucking in the handles makes it feel more like a tote so I don’t mind the wrinkles!  I know some people love slouchy bags but I love my regular sized Rogues for their structure.
> 
> Since this is a rogue I wanted it to be like my other smaller ones ... but now I feel like we are going to be just fine [emoji7] lol


Love that charm, it looks perfect on that bag!


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Love that charm, it looks perfect on that bag!



Thanks!  I almost returned it when I first opened it but I’m glad I didn’t!


----------



## Bagmedic

Minchanka said:


> New to me, but pretty old otherwise.  It’s Fall outside!
> 
> View attachment 4204982


I have an older Coach bag with the similar wrinkles on this bag - to the right of the center seam.  Does anyone know if that will come out say if you dunk it?  I have yet tried to dunk a bag but wondering if dunking and moisturizer would make it better.  TIA


----------



## gr8onteej

Syren said:


> Thanks!  I almost returned it when I first opened it but I’m glad I didn’t!



Me too, but the SA’s convinced me to keep it because it was different than the other bag charms out there.


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> I have an older Coach bag with the similar wrinkles on this bag - to the right of the center seam.  Does anyone know if that will come out say if you dunk it?  I have yet tried to dunk a bag but wondering if dunking and moisturizer would make it better.  TIA


Depends on the bag. I don't feel comfortable dunking most bags unless they are vintage and unlined. Nearly every vintage, unlined bag benefits from a dunking.


----------



## elvisfan4life

katev said:


> We are bag twins! I have the oxblood rogue with prairie rivets and I love it!


me three it's such a fabulous bag


----------



## elvisfan4life

Syren said:


> View attachment 4205179
> 
> View attachment 4205182
> 
> I switched bags after taking this pic [emoji23] But I carried my black rogue 36 this week. I hadn’t carried it in quite a while. I’ve never quite got over the wrinkles it came with brand new from FOS ... but I think I finally found a way to use her. I tucked in the handles and use the shoulder straps and put my iPad case in the front outside pocket. The case helps give it more structure and flatten out the wrinkles, and I think tucking in the handles makes it feel more like a tote so I don’t mind the wrinkles!  I know some people love slouchy bags but I love my regular sized Rogues for their structure.
> 
> Since this is a rogue I wanted it to be like my other smaller ones ... but now I feel like we are going to be just fine [emoji7] lol


bag twin this is my only 36


----------



## Syren

gr8onteej said:


> Me too, but the SA’s convinced me to keep it because it was different than the other bag charms out there.



Haha how funny, do you like it now?  It really grew on me and I think it’s pretty cool now [emoji1]


----------



## Syren

elvisfan4life said:


> bag twin this is my only 36



I think black works so well in the 36 size!


----------



## Minchanka

Bagmedic said:


> I have an older Coach bag with the similar wrinkles on this bag - to the right of the center seam.  Does anyone know if that will come out say if you dunk it?  I have yet tried to dunk a bag but wondering if dunking and moisturizer would make it better.  TIA



I doubt it.  My bag has just been dunked, however, it seems to be made of two slightly different kinds of leather - the left panel is totally smooth, and the right is kind of pebbled, and softer too.   Dunking can’t change that.


----------



## katev

Bagmedic said:


> I have an older Coach bag with the similar wrinkles on this bag - to the right of the center seam.  Does anyone know if that will come out say if you dunk it?  I have yet tried to dunk a bag but wondering if dunking and moisturizer would make it better.  TIA





whateve said:


> Depends on the bag. I don't feel comfortable dunking most bags unless they are vintage and unlined. Nearly every vintage, unlined bag benefits from a dunking.





Minchanka said:


> I doubt it.  My bag has just been dunked, however, it seems to be made of two slightly different kinds of leather - the left panel is totally smooth, and the right is kind of pebbled, and softer too.   Dunking can’t change that.



I have had a couple of vintage unlined bags that had that wrinkled texture in spots, dunking, drying, and conditioning helped a lot. The bags got plumper and the wrinkles got less noticeable, but they didn't disappear completely.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Still one of my go to FAVS! [emoji7]
Maggie in the shade of plum  [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Jane Courtois said:


> Hello. I read that these are personal opinions and should not be treated like you guys are professionals. Not to offend, but do you know where I can get a Coach purse professionally authenticated? I mean, I believe you, but... I do not want to give my mom's friend a fake Coach purse and feel bad. So any ideas? I live in Tacoma, Washington.
> thanks!



Why not go to a Coach outlet or a Coach retail store? You know you’re getting the real deal. Problem solved. [emoji4]


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Hitting the road with my new best friend 

Rogue25 Black


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> I think black works so well in the 36 size!


Size 36 looks great in classic colors. I sent a request asking Coach to reproduce it in more classic colors. I would like it in Oxblood and a fall green color.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

This came in last night and I had to change into it immediately.


----------



## meepabeep

Heather grey Crossbody Clutch w/ Prairie Rivets.


----------



## whateve

Jane Courtois said:


> Hello. I read that these are personal opinions and should not be treated like you guys are professionals. Not to offend, but do you know where I can get a Coach purse professionally authenticated? I mean, I believe you, but... I do not want to give my mom's friend a fake Coach purse and feel bad. So any ideas? I live in Tacoma, Washington.
> thanks!





PurseCrazyGal said:


> Why not go to a Coach outlet or a Coach retail store? You know you’re getting the real deal. Problem solved. [emoji4]


Not true!!!! You can't get a purchase authenticated at a Coach store. First, they don't want you to encourage you to buy from anyone but them, and second the employees know nothing about authentication, and nothing about older bags, even bags a few seasons old. 

Yes, you will get the real deal if you buy a bag directly from Coach, but they can't and won't authenticate. This is true for every designer.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> Not true!!!! You can't get a purchase authenticated at a Coach store. First, they don't want you to encourage you to buy from anyone but them, and second the employees know nothing about authentication, and nothing about older bags, even bags a few seasons old.
> 
> Yes, you will get the real deal if you buy a bag directly from Coach, but they can't and won't authenticate. This is true for every designer.


I took PurseCrazyGal's comment as telling the other poster to just buy directly from Coach so they know it's real. Maybe I'm wrong though?


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> I took PurseCrazyGal's comment as telling the other poster to just buy directly from Coach so they know it's real. Maybe I'm wrong though?


It could be interpreted either way. I just don't want anyone to think they could get an authentication from a store.


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> Size 36 looks great in classic colors. I sent a request asking Coach to reproduce it in more classic colors. I would like it in Oxblood and a fall green color.



I’d love a slate gray [emoji7]


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

whateve said:


> Not true!!!! You can't get a purchase authenticated at a Coach store. First, they don't want you to encourage you to buy from anyone but them, and second the employees know nothing about authentication, and nothing about older bags, even bags a few seasons old.
> 
> Yes, you will get the real deal if you buy a bag directly from Coach, but they can't and won't authenticate. This is true for every designer.



I meant if you buy from their stores you won’t have to worry about it’s authenticity. And the outlet stores have amazing deals! Sorry bout the confusion. [emoji2]


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Harley77 said:


> I took PurseCrazyGal's comment as telling the other poster to just buy directly from Coach so they know it's real. Maybe I'm wrong though?



Nope. You would be correct! Haha [emoji106]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Vintage Coach Lunchbox


----------



## Syren

Washed Red rogue with my new graffiti pouch and unicorn charm.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Vintage Coach Lunchbox
> 
> View attachment 4206374



What a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Sarah03

PurseCrazyGal said:


> Still one of my go to FAVS! [emoji7]
> Maggie in the shade of plum  [emoji171][emoji171]
> View attachment 4206067



Awwww. I love Plum Maggie. I used to have this bag and it was awesome!!


----------



## ZSP

shoes+handbags said:


> My first Duffle! I love it [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4202072



I love your duffle...and the color is mesmerizing.  Would you share the style # please?  Thanks


----------



## CoachMaven

ZSP said:


> I love your duffle...and the color is mesmerizing.  Would you share the style # please?  Thanks


That's the newest duffle on Coach.com. I have the same one in the chili color. It is a really great bag.
https://www.coach.com/coach-duffle-...earch=true&dwvar_color=BPL6N#q=duffle&start=1

For some reason, I clicked on it to check it, and it goes to Coach's main page for me. If it does for you too, it is style number 29257.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

ShoeSquirrel said:


> This came in last night and I had to change into it immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206137


Gorgeous! Which color is that?


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Sarah03 said:


> Awwww. I love Plum Maggie. I used to have this bag and it was awesome!!



ITA Sarah. That’s why she’s still one of my FAVS!


----------



## Chiichan

Syren said:


> View attachment 4205179
> 
> View attachment 4205182
> 
> I switched bags after taking this pic [emoji23] But I carried my black rogue 36 this week. I hadn’t carried it in quite a while. I’ve never quite got over the wrinkles it came with brand new from FOS ... but I think I finally found a way to use her. I tucked in the handles and use the shoulder straps and put my iPad case in the front outside pocket. The case helps give it more structure and flatten out the wrinkles, and I think tucking in the handles makes it feel more like a tote so I don’t mind the wrinkles!  I know some people love slouchy bags but I love my regular sized Rogues for their structure.
> 
> Since this is a rogue I wanted it to be like my other smaller ones ... but now I feel like we are going to be just fine [emoji7] lol



You and your amazing pics! I love the slouch on your 36 [emoji847]


----------



## Syren

Chiichan said:


> You and your amazing pics! I love the slouch on your 36 [emoji847]



Haha thanks!  I think I’m finally loving its slouch with the handles tucked in [emoji7]


----------



## katev

Fall is here and I am carrying my lovely Workwear Colorblock 33 Rhyder 33919.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Gorgeous! Which color is that?



It’s chalk.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Vintage Coach Lunchbox
> 
> View attachment 4206374


Hi ATB!
Yes!! This is the style I was looking for in red! Are you happy with how much it holds? Do you use the outside front pocket? I love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Syren said:


> View attachment 4206413
> 
> Washed Red rogue with my new graffiti pouch and unicorn charm.


 All of it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> Yes!! This is the style I was looking for in red! Are you happy with how much it holds? Do you use the outside front pocket? I love it!


HI RN!! 

Red would look awesome!! I'm very happy with what it holds as I don't carry tons. The outside pocket is great to slip your phone into. The only small thing that I'm concerned about is the zipper pull. It's got a thin ring with a leather pull tab. The thin ring is a bit worrisome for me so I try to open her carefully, not tugging too hard because I don't want to break it.

Ohhh looking at this closeup, I need to clean the zipper, lol


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

ShoeSquirrel said:


> It’s chalk.


Thank you! It's gorgeous


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> HI RN!!
> 
> Red would look awesome!! I'm very happy with what it holds as I don't carry tons. The outside pocket is great to slip your phone into. The only small thing that I'm concerned about is the zipper pull. It's got a thin ring with a leather pull tab. The thin ring is a bit worrisome for me so I try to open her carefully, not tugging too hard because I don't want to break it.
> 
> Ohhh looking at this closeup, I need to clean the zipper, lol
> 
> View attachment 4207193


I wouldn't worry too much about that zipper pull. I have a similar pull on many of my Coach vintage purses and none of them have broken.


----------



## houseof999

I switched to my new to me Dakota a while ago and still carrying it. It's surprisingly roomy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> HI RN!!
> 
> Red would look awesome!! I'm very happy with what it holds as I don't carry tons. The outside pocket is great to slip your phone into. The only small thing that I'm concerned about is the zipper pull. It's got a thin ring with a leather pull tab. The thin ring is a bit worrisome for me so I try to open her carefully, not tugging too hard because I don't want to break it.
> 
> Ohhh looking at this closeup, I need to clean the zipper, lol
> 
> View attachment 4207193


Thanks for the info ATB! I think it would be awesome in red too! (But I may be a tad biased. ) Here's all I'm carrying currently (not pictured: my big Samsung Galaxy Mega 2 - circa 1990's )  It doesn't seem like too much.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I switched to my new to me Dakota a while ago and still carrying it. It's surprisingly roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207297


I'm carrying my black Dakotah today too! Is yours the regular size?


----------



## Bagmedic

katev said:


> Fall is here and I am carrying my lovely Workwear Colorblock 33 Rhyder 33919.
> 
> View attachment 4207034


I never saw this bag IRL but I've been admiring it for a few years now.  Is it heavy?  I'm not that fussy about a heavy bag but this one looks like it could be.  It is all relative but say compared to a regular rogue.  TIA!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I'm carrying my black Dakotah today too! Is yours the regular size?


I only know of two sizes and I think it's the bigger one. Style 33947.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I only know of two sizes and I think it's the bigger one. Style 33947.


That's the regular size, the same as mine. There was a smaller one and a larger one.


----------



## CoachMaven

katev said:


> Fall is here and I am carrying my lovely Workwear Colorblock 33 Rhyder 33919.
> 
> View attachment 4207034


This makes me want to break out my Rhyder 33 in black. I love this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> I switched to my new to me Dakota a while ago and still carrying it. It's surprisingly roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207297



It looks really good in your pic (I don’t know why I couldn’t love mine when I had it — so I sold it NWT ).


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> It looks really good in your pic (I don’t know why I couldn’t love mine when I had it — so I sold it NWT ).


Whaaaat! [emoji44] I'm sorry.. I suppose it wasn't love.  So..  you don't even know if it was another almost bag since you never used it? [emoji848] I bought mine last December and just decided to use it. I was very happy to discover my phone fit in the front pocket! It was gonna get the boot if it didn't! Lol!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Whaaaat! [emoji44] I'm sorry.. I suppose it wasn't love.  So..  you don't even know if it was another almost bag since you never used it? [emoji848] I bought mine last December and just decided to use it. I was very happy to discover my phone fit in the front pocket! It was gonna get the boot is it didn't! Lol!



Lol, I guess it wasn’t love (can’t explain it).  I had a few other Dakotans that I did cut the tags off and used (including the black one with the gold whipstitch).   But in the end, only the light blue one captured my heart — and stayed in my collection.  I am glad you didn’t sell yours so I can enjoy it vicariously through you and WE .


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Whaaaat! [emoji44] I'm sorry.. I suppose it wasn't love.  So..  you don't even know if it was another almost bag since you never used it? [emoji848] I bought mine last December and just decided to use it. I was very happy to discover my phone fit in the front pocket! It was gonna get the boot is it didn't! Lol!


It is actually one of my favorite bags. I put both my phone and card case in the front pocket, upright, one of each side of the snap. I like that I can leave the tab snapped and still get them in and out of the bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about that zipper pull. I have a similar pull on many of my Coach vintage purses and none of them have broken.


That's great to know, thanks whateve!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the info ATB! I think it would be awesome in red too! (But I may be a tad biased. ) Here's all I'm carrying currently (not pictured: my big Samsung Galaxy Mega 2 - circa 1990's )  It doesn't seem like too much.
> View attachment 4207307


Your things should fit in the lunchbox, no problem.

I see your Neosporin, are you a klutz RN? My dog and I are, so I always buy the Costco size multiple packaged Neosporin


----------



## Goofydes




----------



## katev

Bagmedic said:


> I never saw this bag IRL but I've been admiring it for a few years now.  Is it heavy?  I'm not that fussy about a heavy bag but this one looks like it could be.  It is all relative but say compared to a regular rogue.  TIA!



I'd say that it weighs about the same as a rogue so it is heavy but manageable. It's not as heavy as my double swagger!

One thing that I'm not crazy about on the workwear colorblock rhyder, is that the long strap is very long. I have it on the shortest setting and it is still long.

But it is a beautiful bag that gets a lot of attention and I do enjoy carrying her, and mine has developed a nice slouch that I think adds to her character!

Here is some information about the bag, but for some reason the catalog pics don't include the feather charms that came with the bag.


----------



## carterazo

ShoeSquirrel said:


> This came in last night and I had to change into it immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206137


I have seen her irl and she is stunning!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

carterazo said:


> I have seen her irl and she is stunning!



I seriously smile every time I look at her. I wasn’t expecting to love a relatively plain bag this much.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Your things should fit in the lunchbox, no problem.
> 
> *I see your Neosporin, are you a klutz RN*? My dog and I are, so I always buy the Costco size multiple packaged Neosporin


 I don't leave home without it! When I was putting everything back in my bag, I realized I forgot to take my Band-Aid bandages out of one of the pockets. Two must haves in every bag I carry: Neosporin and bandgages!

Hmmm, maybe I should consider renewing my membership at Costco, since that will give me a third reason to go. The first two are 21/2 pound bags of Starbucks coffee and pizza slices. (I heard they no longer sell hot dogs at the food court.)


----------



## Hobbsy

Addicted to bags said:


> Vintage Coach Lunchbox
> 
> View attachment 4206374


I want to play in your bag closet! [emoji41][emoji2]


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> I don't leave home without it! When I was putting everything back in my bag, I realized I forgot to take my Band-Aid bandages out of one of the pockets. Two must haves in every bag I carry: Neosporin and bandgages!
> 
> Hmmm, maybe I should consider renewing my membership at Costco, since that will give me a third reason to go. The first two are 21/2 pound bags of Starbucks coffee and pizza slices. (I heard they no longer sell hot dogs at the food court.)


They still sell hot dogs at my Costco! That's the main reason we go there.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> They still sell hot dogs at my Costco! *That's the main reason we go there.*


Hi WE!
That's good to know! I'll have to stop by Costco in San Leandro one day.  Thanks!


----------



## Winterfell5

houseof999 said:


> I switched to my new to me Dakota a while ago and still carrying it. It's surprisingly roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207297


Twins on this Dakotah!  One of Coach's best bags and also a favorite of mine.  The leather is gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

It’s in the 90s here, but I am pretending it’s Fall with my Butterscotch Rogue!


----------



## MooMooVT

CoachMaven said:


> Here's my newest addition, the 1941 duffle in Chili. It is surprisingly thick leather and heavy hardware for the price tag. I got it 30% off at the event last night in stores and sold some older bags to fund it- so I don't feel so guilty
> 
> View attachment 4191591


ACK! This is the first Coach bag I've been attracted to all year. Firmly on Ban Island until Christmas, but this may have just made my list. Can you wear this crossbody?


----------



## Chiichan

whateve said:


> They still sell hot dogs at my Costco! That's the main reason we go there.



They don’t sell the polish sausages anymore though [emoji30]


----------



## whateve

Chiichan said:


> They don’t sell the polish sausages anymore though [emoji30]


They don't? I used to get the polish and DH would get the hot dog. The last time I didn't get anything because I'm on a low carb diet.


----------



## MooMooVT

CoachMaven said:


> That's the newest duffle on Coach.com. I have the same one in the chili color. It is a really great bag.
> https://www.coach.com/coach-duffle-...earch=true&dwvar_color=BPL6N#q=duffle&start=1
> 
> For some reason, I clicked on it to check it, and it goes to Coach's main page for me. If it does for you too, it is style number 29257.


Anyone with the new Coach Duffle feel like posting mod shots? Wondering if this bag can be used crossbody. (I'm 5'9" for reference.) Also just want to get a general feel for how everyone is wearing the bag. I've seen the strap shortened for a shorter shoulder feel. TIA!


----------



## CoachMaven

MooMooVT said:


> Anyone with the new Coach Duffle feel like posting mod shots? Wondering if this bag can be used crossbody. (I'm 5'9" for reference.) Also just want to get a general feel for how everyone is wearing the bag. I've seen the strap shortened for a shorter shoulder feel. TIA!


I am 5'8"/size 8 and I don't think it's long enough for crossbody on me. It's worn best IMO as a long strap shoulder bag or by doubling the straps.


----------



## MooMooVT

CoachMaven said:


> I am 5'8"/size 8 and I don't think it's long enough for crossbody on me. It's worn best IMO as a long strap shoulder bag or by doubling the straps.


Thanks CM! This is a consideration as I love a crossbody and don't usually do longer shoulder bags. But I think doubling the strap it may work as a shorter shoulder bag. Good intel


----------



## CoachMaven

MooMooVT said:


> Thanks CM! This is a consideration as I love a crossbody and don't usually do longer shoulder bags. But I think doubling the strap it may work as a shorter shoulder bag. Good intel


You're welcome! I posted a photo of mine with the strap doubled in the Fall 30% Sale thread, and there's also some mod shots in there too: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fall-event-sale-up-to-30-off.995457/page-6
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fall-event-sale-up-to-30-off.995457/page-4


----------



## Chiichan

Using DD’s favorite of my bags for her birthday lol: the Felix Rogue


----------



## whateve

vintage Ranch bag.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> vintage Ranch bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208778



What a beauty!


----------



## Bagmedic

CoachMaven said:


> I am 5'8"/size 8 and I don't think it's long enough for crossbody on me. It's worn best IMO as a long strap shoulder bag or by doubling the straps.


I agree.  I'm about 5' 4" and it hangs too high to be a crossbody.  Maybe if you used a novelty bag strap but then it is kind of long IMO.  My black with rivets is arriving tomorrow from Monnier Freres!  Can't wait!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you! I've been looking for one for awhile. Finally found a good deal in a color I like.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hobbsy said:


> I want to play in your bag closet! [emoji41][emoji2]


Awww, thank you Hobbsy! You're welcome to come and play. Right now I have one set of my bags in a locked closet and the rest of my bags are spread all over. I'm planning on getting a nice cabinet and put the rest of my bags in that then you can come play, lol


----------



## Hobbsy

Addicted to bags said:


> Awww, thank you Hobbsy! You're welcome to come and play. Right now I have one set of my bags in a locked closet and the rest of my bags are spread all over. I'm planning on getting a nice cabinet and put the rest of my bags in that then you can come play, lol


You have a beautiful bag collection! I hope your new cabinet let's you see them so you can enjoy seeing them when not in use.


----------



## carterazo

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I seriously smile every time I look at her. I wasn’t expecting to love a relatively plain bag this much.


I totally understand! That was my first reaction when I first saw her! And I'm not even into rivets. [emoji51]  She's on my wishlist for next year. Enjoy yours!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Breaking up an all-black outfit with this gorgeous sequined crossbody!


----------



## MKB0925

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4208290
> 
> It’s in the 90s here, but I am pretending it’s Fall with my Butterscotch Rogue!


What a beauty!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4209092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking up an all-black outfit with this gorgeous sequined crossbody!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209091



Oooo love it and looks good with the chain!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Goofydes said:


>


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> They still sell hot dogs at my Costco! That's the main reason we go there.


My Costco too!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4209092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking up an all-black outfit with this gorgeous sequined crossbody!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209091


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Glovetanned Turnlock Crossbody in Lapis with my poison apple going out for a spin today. 1st time using both!! [emoji519] ☠️ [emoji170]


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> My Glovetanned Turnlock Crossbody in Lapis with my poison apple going out for a spin today. 1st time using both!! [emoji519] ☠️ [emoji170]
> View attachment 4209253



Festive background!  Love it [emoji173]️


----------



## Newpurselove

Officially October and overcast today so I thought I would break out this beauty for a little bit of Gothic drama


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My first Edie new from the Dillards sale for a great price!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
   Fell in love with the color & Rexy looks perfect!


----------



## latetotheparty

whateve said:


> vintage Ranch bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208778


Wow, that turned out beautifully


----------



## CoachCruiser

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo love it and looks good with the chain!


Thank you! I love the chain with it myself


----------



## CoachMaven

It's raining off and on today, and expected to rain even more through Wednesday (thanks, Rosa), so I broke out my oldie but goodie, patent Zoe bag. I didn't realize how much I missed it till now!


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4209092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking up an all-black outfit with this gorgeous sequined crossbody!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209091



Gorgeous. Love Coach leather sequins.



BeachBagGal said:


> My Glovetanned Turnlock Crossbody in Lapis with my poison apple going out for a spin today. 1st time using both!! [emoji519] ☠️ [emoji170]
> View attachment 4209253


Great color. The apple hangtag looks great with this color.



Newpurselove said:


> Officially October and overcast today so I thought I would break out this beauty for a little bit of Gothic drama


Love this Camera bag and color. I own the Chalk color.



Luvpurplepurses said:


> My first Edie new from the Dillards sale for a great price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love with the color & Rexy looks perfect!


Love this color. Rexy is perfect with this bag. I purchased this hangtag this weekend. Now I need to find I bag for it.



CoachMaven said:


> It's raining off and on today, and expected to rain even more through Wednesday (thanks, Rosa), so I broke out my oldie but goodie, patent Zoe bag. I didn't realize how much I missed it till now!
> View attachment 4209679


Nice color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

katev said:


> I'd say that it weighs about the same as a rogue so it is heavy but manageable. It's not as heavy as my double swagger!
> 
> One thing that I'm not crazy about on the workwear colorblock rhyder, is that the long strap is very long. I have it on the shortest setting and it is still long.
> 
> But it is a beautiful bag that gets a lot of attention and I do enjoy carrying her, and mine has developed a nice slouch that I think adds to her character!
> 
> Here is some information about the bag, but for some reason the catalog pics don't include the feather charms that came with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4207822
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207826


I own this and I love it but that strap is longgggg


----------



## katev

Bagmedic said:


> I never saw this bag IRL but I've been admiring it for a few years now.  Is it heavy?  I'm not that fussy about a heavy bag but this one looks like it could be.  It is all relative but say compared to a regular rogue.  TIA!





katev said:


> I'd say that it weighs about the same as a rogue so it is heavy but manageable. It's not as heavy as my double swagger!
> 
> One thing that I'm not crazy about on the workwear colorblock rhyder, is that the long strap is very long. I have it on the shortest setting and it is still long.
> 
> But it is a beautiful bag that gets a lot of attention and I do enjoy carrying her, and mine has developed a nice slouch that I think adds to her character!
> 
> Here is some information about the bag, but for some reason the catalog pics don't include the feather charms that came with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4207822
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207826





crazyforcoach09 said:


> I own this and I love it but that strap is longgggg



It sure is! I was shopping today and that crazy, long strap was really bugging me; but I suddenly remembered the "double strap" process we used to use for the Kristin Round Satchel (aka The Baby Sage) and so I used that technique on my Workwear Ryder. I am now much happier about the strap length. I just did a search on Kristin 19297 and here is the procedure:

- Unhook both ends of the adjustable crossbody strap and remove it from the bag
 - Unbuckle the strap so that it separates into 2 parts
 - Pick up the long part and clip it to the ring on 1 side of the bag
 - Thread the long strap through the ring on the other side of the bag
 - Pick up the short piece and rebuckle it to the long piece of the strap
 - Clip the buckled short end to the same side of the bag where the long piece is clipped
 - Adjust the length of the new "shoulder strap" as needed by changing the buckle hole used


----------



## tealocean

Newpurselove said:


> Officially October and overcast today so I thought I would break out this beauty for a little bit of Gothic drama


Beautiful! I love this with the rose!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

katev said:


> It sure is! I was shopping today and that crazy, long strap was really bugging me; but I suddenly remembered the "double strap" process we used to use for the Kristin Round Satchel (aka The Baby Sage) and so I used that technique on my Workwear Ryder. I am now much happier about the strap length. I just did a search on Kristin 19297 and here is the procedure:
> 
> - Unhook both ends of the adjustable crossbody strap and remove it from the bag
> - Unbuckle the strap so that it separates into 2 parts
> - Pick up the long part and clip it to the ring on 1 side of the bag
> - Thread the long strap through the ring on the other side of the bag
> - Pick up the short piece and rebuckle it to the long piece of the strap
> - Clip the buckled short end to the same side of the bag where the long piece is clipped
> - Adjust the length of the new "shoulder strap" as needed by changing the buckle hole used


Thankkkk you


----------



## AstridRhapsody

katev said:


> It sure is! I was shopping today and that crazy, long strap was really bugging me; but I suddenly remembered the "double strap" process we used to use for the Kristin Round Satchel (aka The Baby Sage) and so I used that technique on my Workwear Ryder. I am now much happier about the strap length. I just did a search on Kristin 19297 and here is the procedure:
> 
> - Unhook both ends of the adjustable crossbody strap and remove it from the bag
> - Unbuckle the strap so that it separates into 2 parts
> - Pick up the long part and clip it to the ring on 1 side of the bag
> - Thread the long strap through the ring on the other side of the bag
> - Pick up the short piece and rebuckle it to the long piece of the strap
> - Clip the buckled short end to the same side of the bag where the long piece is clipped
> - Adjust the length of the new "shoulder strap" as needed by changing the buckle hole used


I have the same rhyder, can you post a pic of the strap when you have the time? I was just considering selling it because I'm so short but maybe if I can figure out how to do the strap I will keep it.


----------



## katev

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thankkkk you





Harley77 said:


> I have the same rhyder, can you post a pic of the strap when you have the time? I was just considering selling it because I'm so short but maybe if I can figure out how to do the strap I will keep it.



I will try to post a pic tomorrow, in the meantime here is an old photo of the strap modification on a Kristin Round Satchel 19297 (with a little help from my favorite model, Ms. HoneyBunny!)

- Unhook both ends of the adjustable crossbody strap and remove it from the bag
- Unbuckle the strap so that it separates into 2 parts
- Pick up the long part and clip it to the ring on 1 side of the bag
- Thread the long strap through the ring on the other side of the bag
- Pick up the short piece and rebuckle it to the long piece of the strap
- Clip the buckled short end to the same side of the bag where the long piece is clipped


----------



## AstridRhapsody

katev said:


> I will try to post a pic tomorrow, in the meantime here is an old photo of the strap modification on a Kristin Round Satchel 19297 (with a little help from my favorite model, Ms. HoneyBunny!)
> 
> - Unhook both ends of the adjustable crossbody strap and remove it from the bag
> - Unbuckle the strap so that it separates into 2 parts
> - Pick up the long part and clip it to the ring on 1 side of the bag
> - Thread the long strap through the ring on the other side of the bag
> - Pick up the short piece and rebuckle it to the long piece of the strap
> - Clip the buckled short end to the same side of the bag where the long piece is clipped


Thanks for the pic! I think I get it now, I'm always better with visuals vs instructions. I'm definitely going to try this tomorrow!


----------



## katev

Harley77 said:


> Thanks for the pic! I think I get it now, I'm always better with visuals vs instructions. I'm definitely going to try this tomorrow!



Great, you have to fuss with it a bit to get it to lay the way you want. It's not perfect but it is much better IMO.


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My first Edie new from the Dillards sale for a great price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love with the color & Rexy looks perfect!



Rexy is perfect on her!  What color is this?  Iced pink?  Hard to tell if it’s pink or purple on my phone [emoji23]


----------



## MKB0925

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My first Edie new from the Dillards sale for a great price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love with the color & Rexy looks perfect!


What a pretty color and yes, Rexy looks great!!



CoachMaven said:


> It's raining off and on today, and expected to rain even more through Wednesday (thanks, Rosa), so I broke out my oldie but goodie, patent Zoe bag. I didn't realize how much I missed it till now!
> View attachment 4209679


Love Zoe...I should dig out mine...such a perfect bag!


----------



## meepabeep

Been using my 9186 black duffle for the last 2 days...


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> Rexy is perfect on her!  What color is this?  Iced pink?  Hard to tell if it’s pink or purple on my phone [emoji23]


It is purple and purples sure don't photograph well.  Maybe a shade darker than lilac.


----------



## leechiyong

Double Rogues on a rainy day:


----------



## MKB0925

Clarkson Hobo


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Quilted and rivets Parker.


----------



## Teagaggle

leechiyong said:


> Double Rogues on a rainy day:
> View attachment 4210347


OMG...I've been contemplating a Rogue 17. Truly, how functional is it? I normally carry a medium sized bag but easily pair down to a dinky 24. I know I'd have to change wallets but I'd be willing to do that to use a cutie like this on special occasions. Let me know how you use! Super cute!


----------



## leechiyong

Teagaggle said:


> OMG...I've been contemplating a Rogue 17. Truly, how functional is it? I normally carry a medium sized bag but easily pair down to a dinky 24. I know I'd have to change wallets but I'd be willing to do that to use a cutie like this on special occasions. Let me know how you use! Super cute!


I tend to use micro/nano bags, so please keep in mind I’m used to packing light.  It fits a compact wallet (currently the LV Twist XS), a coin pouch, and my iPhone SE with case with some room to spare.  The depth (it matches the brief) really lends to its roominess.  It wouldn’t fit most sunglasses cases, umbrella, or a water bottle larger than the pint ones though.

As far as micros go, this one is incredibly detailed and organized.  It has the side slip pockets of the larger Rogues, a zippered pocket, and a slip pocket so I could regain even more space if i were to put the contents of my coin pouch into it (I use it to switch bags easily).


----------



## Teagaggle

leechiyong said:


> I tend to use micro/nano bags, so please keep in mind I’m used to packing light.  It fits a compact wallet (currently the LV Twist XS), a coin pouch, and my iPhone SE with case with some room to spare.  The depth (it matches the brief) really lends to its roominess.  It wouldn’t fit most sunglasses cases, umbrella, or a water bottle larger than the pint ones though.
> 
> As far as micros go, this one is incredibly detailed and organized.  It has the side slip pockets of the larger Rogues, a zippered pocket, and a slip pocket so I could regain even more space if i were to put the contents of my coin pouch into it (I use it to switch bags easily).


Thank you for that detail!! I may dip my toe in the Rogue 17 pool.


----------



## jcnc

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker


ur shoe-bag combo is soo fresh and cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Double Rogues on a rainy day:
> View attachment 4210347


Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jcnc said:


> ur shoe-bag combo is soo fresh and cute!


Hehehe. Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## branbran1984

Newpurselove said:


> Officially October and overcast today so I thought I would break out this beauty for a little bit of Gothic drama


Twins! Love the turn lock and the lining!! She’s a killer bag [emoji173]️


----------



## branbran1984

Using my dinky24 today! It’s an old picture but the event I went to had a taxidermy squirrel [emoji23]


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4211916
> 
> 
> Using my dinky24 today! It’s an old picture but the event I went to had a taxidermy squirrel [emoji23]


Bag twin! 

Not actually. I noticed it is slightly different, beautiful just the same.


----------



## meepabeep

Cheating w/ a Fendi Zucchino baguette, but I'm using a Coach wristlet inside (& an Op Art coin purse not pictured), so that counts


----------



## madisonave5011

leechiyong said:


> Double Rogues on a rainy day:
> View attachment 4210347



This makes me want a rogue brief [emoji24]


----------



## leechiyong

madisonave5011 said:


> This makes me want a rogue brief [emoji24]


It's such a great work bag.  I'm so hard on it and it just looks better with wear to me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4211916
> 
> 
> Using my dinky24 today! It’s an old picture but the event I went to had a taxidermy squirrel [emoji23]



Love it! I wast about to say that is one still squirrel! Lol.


----------



## Bagmedic

leechiyong said:


> Double Rogues on a rainy day:
> View attachment 4210347


Which rogue is the grey one?  It looks like smooth leather.  I don't remember this one.....does it hold a laptop?


----------



## leechiyong

Bagmedic said:


> Which rogue is the grey one?  It looks like smooth leather.  I don't remember this one.....does it hold a laptop?


It's the Rogue Brief from the men's line and does fit a laptop.  There's a pocket for a smaller laptop; I put mine in the main compartment.


----------



## TCB

mini Rhyder 33 in metallic green and Peanuts wristlet


----------



## houseof999

New to me Coach Grammercy top handle crossbody and my pup.


----------



## SEWDimples

One of my favorite bags. Pebbled Leather Ace 28.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> One of my favorite bags. Pebbled Leather Ace 28.
> 
> View attachment 4213030


Yumm


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> New to me Coach Grammercy top handle crossbody and my pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212936



Nice! Awww your pup!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## katev

Harley77 said:


> I have the same rhyder, can you post a pic of the strap when you have the time? I was just considering selling it because I'm so short but maybe if I can figure out how to do the strap I will keep it.





katev said:


> I will try to post a pic tomorrow, in the meantime here is an old photo of the strap modification on a Kristin Round Satchel 19297 (with a little help from my favorite model, Ms. HoneyBunny!)
> 
> - Unhook both ends of the adjustable crossbody strap and remove it from the bag
> - Unbuckle the strap so that it separates into 2 parts
> - Pick up the long part and clip it to the ring on 1 side of the bag
> - Thread the long strap through the ring on the other side of the bag
> - Pick up the short piece and rebuckle it to the long piece of the strap
> - Clip the buckled short end to the same side of the bag where the long piece is clipped





Harley77 said:


> Thanks for the pic! I think I get it now, I'm always better with visuals vs instructions. I'm definitely going to try this tomorrow!



@Harley77 I found another pic of the doubled-over strap modification. This is my Large Soft Retro Tan Glove Leather and Suede Borough in Honey with Rhodium hardware, number 32295 UE HON. I carry it everyday as a business bag and it fits my laptop perfectly. It has a long, skinny crossbody strap but I prefer it as a double shoulder strap.

I wanted to mention that I didn't invent the strap doubling method, it was the husband of a tpfer named @lovemyzoes that originally figured out how to make his wife's new Kristin bag work better for her. He probably never new how much happiness he gave to many, many women with that smart idea!


----------



## Bagmedic

leechiyong said:


> It's the Rogue Brief from the men's line and does fit a laptop.  There's a pocket for a smaller laptop; I put mine in the main compartment.


In hindsight, do you like the smooth leather or would you recommend the pebbled version?


----------



## Wendyann7

Tote 34


----------



## Wendyann7

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4213310
> 
> 
> Tote 34



I moved the tassels to the sides. [emoji51]


----------



## leechiyong

Bagmedic said:


> In hindsight, do you like the smooth leather or would you recommend the pebbled version?


I love Coach’s smooth leather, but that’s just my own personal preference.  I’m very hard on this bag and it shows.  The wear is just it "breaking in" to me.  It's super soft and worn and I adore it.


----------



## Teagaggle

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4213310
> 
> 
> Tote 34


Bag twins! Bringing mine out today! Looks like you removed some fringe also!


----------



## Wendyann7

Teagaggle said:


> Bag twins! Bringing mine out today! Looks like you removed some fringe also!
> View attachment 4213612


looks great!!  I moved some tassels to the sides.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> New to me Coach Grammercy top handle crossbody and my pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212936


Congrats! The bag looks perfect and new!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! The bag looks perfect and new![emoji813]


Thanks. It has a few scratches on the back unfortunately but I'm ok with for its age and condition for $50. Inside is very clean however.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Thanks. It has a few scratches on the back unfortunately but I'm ok with for its age and condition for $50. Inside is very clean however.


Love it even more!!!!


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> New to me Coach Grammercy top handle crossbody and my pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212936





BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Awww your pup!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️





houseof999 said:


> Thanks. It has a few scratches on the back unfortunately but I'm ok with for its age and condition for $50. Inside is very clean however.





Sunshine mama said:


> Love it even more!!!!



So pretty! I recently purchased this exact same Gramercy Top Handle bag in the same color - also for $50! My bag looks great on the outside but the inside is dirty so I will have to rehab it. Do you know the name of the gorgeous dark red color for this bag? I've found Black and Wheat on the Wayback Machine and the listing refers to the "Color Corner" for other colors, but I can't access that site any longer.

Love your Beautiful dog, too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Bag twins! Bringing mine out today! Looks like you removed some fringe also!
> View attachment 4213612


This looks like a great tote. Love the details.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


I love the detail on these bags. Amazing.


----------



## holiday123

Jasper duffle 20 today. Perfect size for me.


----------



## meepabeep

Cheating again, lol (but I have Coach SLGs inside). This time with my new to me Cole Haan crossbody.


----------



## RuedeNesle

holiday123 said:


> Jasper duffle 20 today. Perfect size for me.


WOW! It's a beautiful red!  Very rich looking!


----------



## lovebags00

Edie 42 [emoji173]️


----------



## houseof999

Went shopping with my drifter crossbody today. It's the perfect mustard yellow for fall! [emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Went shopping with my drifter crossbody today. It's the perfect mustard yellow for fall! [emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214197


You look beautiful, as always! Your hair is pretty short now.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> You look beautiful, as always! Your hair is pretty short now.


Thank you! Yeah I got tired of long hair because it was taking way too much products and time to style. I have more time to shop now. [emoji23]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Yeah I got tired of long hair because it was taking way too much products and time to style. I have more time to shop now. [emoji23]


Yep, you weren't shopping enough before.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Jasper duffle 20 today. Perfect size for me.


Gorgeous color and the leather looks so yummy. Enjoy.



lovebags00 said:


> Edie 42 [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4214177


These bag looks amazing in black with the different leathers. Enjoy.



houseof999 said:


> Went shopping with my drifter crossbody today. It's the perfect mustard yellow for fall! [emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214197


You look great and so does the bag. Twins. Enjoy.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Yep, you weren't shopping enough before.


Hehehe! I was kidding! I have decided to list more bags that don't work for me so hopefully I can do some damage control. [emoji1696]


----------



## madisonave5011

SEWDimples said:


> One of my favorite bags. Pebbled Leather Ace 28.
> 
> View attachment 4213030



This bag is fabulous! And that buffalo leather is yummy!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Bag twins! Bringing mine out today! Looks like you removed some fringe also!
> View attachment 4213612


The charms are beautiful with this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Went shopping with my drifter crossbody today. It's the perfect mustard yellow for fall! [emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214197



You look fabulous!!!  Beautiful colors — you always wear the most pretty colors.  You sure know how to shop in style!!!


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> You look fabulous!!!  Beautiful colors — you always wear the most pretty colors.  You sure know how to shop in style!!!


Aww thank you for the compliment! [emoji4]


----------



## Debstar1984

Hello I’ve been using this bag since it arrived...... rogue shoulder bag in ivy


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Went shopping with my drifter crossbody today. It's the perfect mustard yellow for fall! [emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214197



Loving your yellow/blue combo! Cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Yeah I got tired of long hair because it was taking way too much products and time to style. I have more time to shop now. [emoji23]



Haha I don’t blame ya!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Yep, you weren't shopping enough before.



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Teagaggle

Customized Dinky 24 day tripping...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tea rose wristlet this weekend


----------



## tealocean

ccbaggirl89 said:


> tea rose wristlet this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214861


Your wristlet is so pretty!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I got this bag about 3-4 years ago but I can't remember the name. I seem to remember it has the word ripped in it? If someone knows can you please let me know? It's beautifully made bag but I think I need the strap shortened for me. I don't wear her much because of that.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Addicted to bags said:


> I got this bag about 3-4 years ago but I can't remember the name. I seem to remember it has the word ripped in it? If someone knows can you please let me know? It's beautifully made bag but I think I need the strap shortened for me. I don't wear her much because of that.
> 
> View attachment 4215102
> View attachment 4215103


Cutttttte


----------



## Bagmedic

Addicted to bags said:


> I got this bag about 3-4 years ago but I can't remember the name. I seem to remember it has the word ripped in it? If someone knows can you please let me know? It's beautifully made bag but I think I need the strap shortened for me. I don't wear her much because of that.
> 
> View attachment 4215102
> View attachment 4215103


Is it Rip and Repair?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Bagmedic said:


> Is it Rip and Repair?


That's it!! Thank you Bagmedic!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> I got this bag about 3-4 years ago but I can't remember the name. I seem to remember it has the word ripped in it? If someone knows can you please let me know? It's beautifully made bag but I think I need the strap shortened for me. I don't wear her much because of that.
> 
> View attachment 4215102
> View attachment 4215103



ATB, I had this exact same bag for a short time (before parting with it).  I have forgotten what a beautifully made bag this is.  Yep, just as Bagmedic said, this is the Rip and Repair Chain Messenger Bag in black/ginger.  It looks good on you.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I got this bag about 3-4 years ago but I can't remember the name. I seem to remember it has the word ripped in it? If someone knows can you please let me know? It's beautifully made bag but I think I need the strap shortened for me. I don't wear her much because of that.
> 
> View attachment 4215102
> View attachment 4215103


You look adorable! I assume the dogleash clips don't fit through the rings? Because if they did, you could thread them through the rings and then clip them back to the strap or the handle.


----------



## Hobbsy

houseof999 said:


> New to me Coach Grammercy top handle crossbody and my pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212936


Both are really cute!


----------



## katev

We went out for a great dinner and show last night and I carried a couple of old favorites, my Legacy Bridget 11622 and Legacy Turnlock Wristlet 40705.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I got this bag about 3-4 years ago but I can't remember the name. I seem to remember it has the word ripped in it? If someone knows can you please let me know? It's beautifully made bag but I think I need the strap shortened for me. I don't wear her much because of that.
> 
> View attachment 4215102
> View attachment 4215103


Hi ATB!
I love this bag, especially on you! Both of you look good and "ripped".


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> ATB, I had this exact same bag for a short time (before parting with it).  I have forgotten what a beautifully made bag this is.  Yep, just as Bagmedic said, this is the Rip and Repair Chain Messenger Bag in black/ginger.  It looks good on you.


Brief bag twins? And Food twins? We are sista's from another mother,


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> You look adorable! I assume the dogleash clips don't fit through the rings? Because if they did, you could thread them through the rings and then clip them back to the strap or the handle.


OH MY GOD! You are a GENIUS whateve!!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> I love this bag, especially on you! Both of you look good and "ripped".


Haha, good one and thank you


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> I love this bag, especially on you! Both of you look good and "ripped".


Off topic but I've been meaning to ask you RN, how do you add your extra cute emojis? I especially like your fainting one. So where do you find the emojis and how do you add? TIA!!


----------



## Melodyjj

Addicted to bags said:


> I got this bag about 3-4 years ago but I can't remember the name. I seem to remember it has the word ripped in it? If someone knows can you please let me know? It's beautifully made bag but I think I need the strap shortened for me. I don't wear her much because of that.
> 
> View attachment 4215102
> View attachment 4215103


Rip and Repair Messenger Bag! I remember I hunted this but it was sold out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Went shopping with my drifter crossbody today. It's the perfect mustard yellow for fall! [emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214197


Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I got this bag about 3-4 years ago but I can't remember the name. I seem to remember it has the word ripped in it? If someone knows can you please let me know? It's beautifully made bag but I think I need the strap shortened for me. I don't wear her much because of that.
> 
> View attachment 4215102
> View attachment 4215103


Wow. It's  a cool bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> I love this bag, especially on you! Both of you look good and "ripped".


Excellent way to describe the picture!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Off topic but I've been meaning to ask you RN, how do you add your extra cute emojis? I especially like your fainting one. So where do you find the emojis and how do you add? TIA!!


Hi ATB!
Before the last TPF update, there were a lot more emojis available to use. When they updated the forum I guess they only kept the most used ones. The fainting emoji used to be on the forum. I look at some of my older posts and put the cursor over the emoji and it shows me what I need to write to get the it. For example for fainting it's faint with a colon right in front of the f (no spaces) and a colon right behind the t.  I hope that makes sense. I would make a terrible teacher.  So* : faint :* with no spaces between the colons is . Today I guessed on workout. I started out with :workingout: and nothing happened, and I got lucky with workout (with a colon right in front of the w and right behind the t. )

If someone post an emoji you like you can put your cursor over it and it should tell you what to write. Kendie26  (Where has she been? I hope all is well with her.), uses this a lot ;  It used to be available on the forum list. I put the cursor over the emoji in one of her posts and it showed me : ps : (no spaces of course) and you get perfect score.

I hope I didn't over explain it and it makes sense. Feel free to ask more questions if you have any.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> Before the last TPF update, there were a lot more emojis available to use. When they updated the forum I guess they only kept the most used ones. The fainting emoji used to be on the forum. I look at some of my older posts and put the cursor over the emoji and it shows me what I need to write to get the it. For example for fainting it's faint with a colon right in front of the f (no spaces) and a colon right behind the t.  I hope that makes sense. I would make a terrible teacher.  So* : faint :* with no spaces between the colons is . Today I guessed on workout. I started out with :workingout: and nothing happened, and I got lucky with workout (with a colon right in front of the w and right behind the t. )
> 
> If someone post an emoji you like you can put your cursor over it and it should tell you what to write. Kendie26  (Where has she been? I hope all is well with her.), uses this a lot ;  It used to be available on the forum list. I put the cursor over the emoji in one of her posts and it showed me : ps : (no spaces of course) and you get perfect score.
> 
> I hope I didn't over explain it and it makes sense. Feel free to ask more questions if you have any.


Thank you!!!!! 
Got it!!!!!!! I could


----------



## RuedeNesle

triple post deleted.


----------



## RuedeNesle

triple post. deleted. I'm in the Twilight Zone. I have no idea what went wrong.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!!!!!
> *Got it!!!!!!! I could*


Trying again. 
YAY! I'm glad I made sense!
 With all the beautiful bags we see in the forums you'll use that one a lot!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!!!!!!![emoji813]


[emoji4] thank you! [emoji847]


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> Before the last TPF update, there were a lot more emojis available to use. When they updated the forum I guess they only kept the most used ones. The fainting emoji used to be on the forum. I look at some of my older posts and put the cursor over the emoji and it shows me what I need to write to get the it. For example for fainting it's faint with a colon right in front of the f (no spaces) and a colon right behind the t.  I hope that makes sense. I would make a terrible teacher.  So* : faint :* with no spaces between the colons is . Today I guessed on workout. I started out with :workingout: and nothing happened, and I got lucky with workout (with a colon right in front of the w and right behind the t. )
> 
> If someone post an emoji you like you can put your cursor over it and it should tell you what to write. Kendie26  (Where has she been? I hope all is well with her.), uses this a lot ;  It used to be available on the forum list. I put the cursor over the emoji in one of her posts and it showed me : ps : (no spaces of course) and you get perfect score.
> 
> I hope I didn't over explain it and it makes sense. Feel free to ask more questions if you have any.


I miss the emoji list! It seems like too much work now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> I miss the emoji list! It seems like too much work now.


Hi WE!
Me too! I have to remember how to write out the emoji or I have to look through old posts and hope to find it. Usually I just stick to the ones I know because it's faster and easier.


----------



## BeachBagGal

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> Before the last TPF update, there were a lot more emojis available to use. When they updated the forum I guess they only kept the most used ones. The fainting emoji used to be on the forum. I look at some of my older posts and put the cursor over the emoji and it shows me what I need to write to get the it. For example for fainting it's faint with a colon right in front of the f (no spaces) and a colon right behind the t.  I hope that makes sense. I would make a terrible teacher.  So* : faint :* with no spaces between the colons is . Today I guessed on workout. I started out with :workingout: and nothing happened, and I got lucky with workout (with a colon right in front of the w and right behind the t. )
> 
> If someone post an emoji you like you can put your cursor over it and it should tell you what to write. Kendie26  (Where has she been? I hope all is well with her.), uses this a lot ;  It used to be available on the forum list. I put the cursor over the emoji in one of her posts and it showed me : ps : (no spaces of course) and you get perfect score.
> 
> I hope I didn't over explain it and it makes sense. Feel free to ask more questions if you have any.



Do you use an Android? I have an iPhone and can only see your words (on some), not emojis. I just use the emojis from my phone. Some work, most don’t. Lol


----------



## branbran1984

We like to support local businesses!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BeachBagGal said:


> Do you use an Android? I have an iPhone and can only see your words (on some), not emojis. I just use the emojis from my phone. Some work, most don’t. Lol


Hi BBG!
Thanks for letting me know! I was wondering about that. I can see them from my laptop and my android, but I've always wondered if everyone is seeing what I'm seeing. I guess not if you have an iphone. But does that mean you don't see emojis that I type in or you don't see any of the purse forum emojis?  For example, do you see both of these or neither?   The smile is from the forum's list.


----------



## SEWDimples

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4215822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We like to support local businesses!


Congrats! Gorgeous new saddle bag. Enjoy!


----------



## anabg

My bag this weekend. I don't know the name but it's made in nyc.


----------



## Chiichan

houseof999 said:


> Went shopping with my drifter crossbody today. It's the perfect mustard yellow for fall! [emoji260][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214197



Beautiful! I love how it matches your outfit perfectly


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> Before the last TPF update, there were a lot more emojis available to use. When they updated the forum I guess they only kept the most used ones. The fainting emoji used to be on the forum. I look at some of my older posts and put the cursor over the emoji and it shows me what I need to write to get the it. For example for fainting it's faint with a colon right in front of the f (no spaces) and a colon right behind the t.  I hope that makes sense. I would make a terrible teacher.  So* : faint :* with no spaces between the colons is . Today I guessed on workout. I started out with :workingout: and nothing happened, and I got lucky with workout (with a colon right in front of the w and right behind the t. )
> 
> If someone post an emoji you like you can put your cursor over it and it should tell you what to write. Kendie26  (Where has she been? I hope all is well with her.), uses this a lot ;  It used to be available on the forum list. I put the cursor over the emoji in one of her posts and it showed me : ps : (no spaces of course) and you get perfect score.
> 
> I hope I didn't over explain it and it makes sense. Feel free to ask more questions if you have any.




Thanks for sharing this.  Let me try one .    
fyi — our dear Kendie has become an inactive member.  I miss her dearly


----------



## Addicted to bags

Testing...


----------



## Addicted to bags

LOL, yeah it worked!!! Thanks RN!! You're an excellent teacher!!!! (And I'm on an Apple computer for those that are also on an Apple device).


----------



## BeachBagGal

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BBG!
> Thanks for letting me know! I was wondering about that. I can see them from my laptop and my android, but I've always wondered if everyone is seeing what I'm seeing. I guess not if you have an iphone. But does that mean you don't see emojis that I type in or you don't see any of the purse forum emojis?  For example, do you see both of these or neither?   The smile is from the forum's list.



I don’t see “faint” but do see the smiley face. I use the emojis from my iPhone. Some of them show up and most don’t. Pretty much some of the basic ones will show up.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Addicted to bags said:


> Testing...



Didn’t see any emojis, just the words and I’m on an iPhone.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for sharing this.  Let me try one .
> fyi — our dear Kendie has become an inactive member.  I miss her dearly


Mornin' I! 
You're welcome! 
I'm so sorry to hear Kendie is an inactive member.   I miss her too! Wishing her all the best, and hoping she drops in one day even if it's just to say "Hi"!


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Didn’t see any emojis, just the words and I’m on an iPhone.


Same here. But I can click the 3 dots menu on the right and go to web view to go look.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Same here. But I can click the 3 dots menu on the right and go to web view to go look.



Ditto.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BeachBagGal said:


> Didn’t see any emojis, just the words and I’m on an iPhone.


Dang! Okay, so the emoji's we write in are no showing on an iPhone.  I'll still write some in but I know now iPhone users may only see words.
Thanks for taking time to let me know!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> LOL, yeah it worked!!! Thanks RN!! You're an excellent teacher!!!! (And I'm on an Apple computer for those that are also on an Apple device).


Hit ATB!
 YAY!!!!! You're welcome!
Thanks very much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Same here. But I can click the 3 dots menu on the right and go to web view to go look.


Hi House!
That's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi House![emoji2]
> That's good to know. Thanks!


Hi RN!  [emoji16]


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Hit ATB!
> YAY!!!!! You're welcome!
> Thanks very much!


Well what's the word for this cute cheer line? I tried cheer and didn't get anything.


----------



## Addicted to bags

BeachBagGal said:


> Didn’t see any emojis, just the words and I’m on an iPhone.


You have to type the work faint but put a colon in front and at the back of the word. Try that.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Well what's the word for this cute cheer line? I tried cheer and didn't get anything.


: dothewave : (no spaces. )


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> : dothewave : (no spaces. )


You the best RN!!


----------



## anabg

First time out.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> You the best RN!!


Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

anabg said:


> First time out.
> View attachment 4216408



What a classy looking bag!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Dang! Okay, so the emoji's we write in are no showing on an iPhone.  I'll still write some in but I know now iPhone users may only see words.
> Thanks for taking time to let me know!


I can see ATB’s emojis on my IPhone but I don’t use the TPF app.  Maybe those who use the TPF app on their iPhone can’t see them


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I can see ATB’s emojis on my IPhone but I don’t use the TPF app.  Maybe those who use the TPF app on their iPhone can’t see them


Hi I! 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## anabg

BeachBagGal said:


> What a classy looking bag!



Thank you. I don’t usually go for bags in more than one color or colorblock, but I love the colors in this bag. I am also not a fan of white, but it works so well with the snakeskin.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> We went out for a great dinner and show last night and I carried a couple of old favorites, my Legacy Bridget 11622 and Legacy Turnlock Wristlet 40705.
> 
> View attachment 4215489


I love these pieces so much!   They are such timeless classics.


----------



## musiclover

Black smooth leather Madison Sophia today with my new sequin charm!


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> Black smooth leather Madison Sophia today with my new sequin charm!
> View attachment 4216519



I only have one Sophia but it is still a favorite, lovely bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I can see ATB’s emojis on my IPhone but I don’t use the TPF app.  Maybe those who use the TPF app on their iPhone can’t see them



I use the app on my iPhone.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I miss the emoji list! It seems like too much work now.


I requested that our emojis be put back because typing them out was too much trouble and Vlad said he'd check into it......that was over a year ago and nothing has been done.   Perhaps if more voices were heard he would get it done. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...k-under-the-smiley-face.972052/#post-31736007


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Testing...


I can see it! I have the Samsung Note 8


----------



## Addicted to bags

Suzanne B. said:


> I requested that our emojis be put back because typing them out was too much trouble and Vlad said he'd check into it......that was over a year ago and nothing has been done.   Perhaps if more voices were heard he would get it done.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...k-under-the-smiley-face.972052/#post-31736007


Ok, I put my 2 cents in but it seems he may have forgotten?


----------



## carterazo

My sweet Bowery in chalk for date night. [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> My sweet Bowery in chalk for date night. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216815



Beautiful and perfect for a date night (hope you had a lovely time ).


----------



## SEWDimples

Prussian Black/Blue Rogue. Waiting to get my chair serviced and then off to work.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful and perfect for a date night (hope you had a lovely time ).


Thank you, dear Iamminda! Yes, we had a lovely time. [emoji177]


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> Black smooth leather Madison Sophia today with my new sequin charm!
> View attachment 4216519


They are great together!


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> First time out.
> View attachment 4216408


So classy! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Dang! Okay, so the emoji's we write in are no showing on an iPhone.  I'll still write some in but I know now iPhone users may only see words.
> Thanks for taking time to let me know!


They don't show up on my Samsung either. I can see them on my computer, but not with the app on my cell.


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> I don’t see “faint” but do see the smiley face. I use the emojis from my iPhone. Some of them show up and most don’t. Pretty much some of the basic ones will show up.


Same with Samsung.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> They don't show up on my Samsung either. I can see them on my computer, but not with the app on my cell.


Hi C! 
Thanks for letting me know! I have a Samsung Galaxy Mega 2 (old) and I can see them. Hopefully Vlad will update the list soon so everyone can see them on any device.
P.S. I LOVE your Bowery bag!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> Thanks for letting me know! I have a Samsung Galaxy Mega 2 (old) and I can see them. Hopefully Vlad will update the list soon so everyone can see them on any device.
> P.S. I LOVE your Bowery bag!


Thank you, RN!

I have the Galaxy s7. But these write in emojis weren't visible on the s5 either. I really miss all great variety we could choose from before the tpf update. Here's hoping Vlad brings them all back.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Rogue. Waiting to get my chair serviced and then off to work.
> 
> View attachment 4217048


Ooooo. I LOVE that blue.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for sharing this.  Let me try one .
> fyi — our dear Kendie has become an inactive member.  I miss her dearly


Bummer that Kendie is gone. Such a sweetheart.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Bummer that Kendie is gone. Such a sweetheart.



The one from Bags, Bags, Bags? She has a very nice collection and I agree she is sweet.


----------



## anthrosphere

Carried my Soho today.


----------



## Bagmedic

anthrosphere said:


> Carried my Soho today.
> View attachment 4217647


What's the little gun hanging from it?  it is cute!


----------



## Syren

New outlet skull charm on Ivy rogue with dollar store spider scarf. Don’t get all jealous with how fancy I am [emoji23]


----------



## anthrosphere

Bagmedic said:


> What's the little gun hanging from it?  it is cute!


Thank you! The gun is actually a switchblade. The blade itself (which is not sharp at all, so it won’t damage the bag), is hidden inside the gun. I like to keep it with me in case I need to open something like packages or sealed purchases right away. 



Syren said:


> New outlet skull charm


I want that skull charm so bad, super cute. I went to 2 outlets but none carried it. One of the SA’s thinks it’s a retail charm... how ridiculous is that.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> They are great together!


Thanks, C!  I haven’t carried my Sophia in awhile but she was super comfortable and so easy to use. I remember why I love her so much.


----------



## Syren

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you! The gun is actually a switchblade. The blade itself (which is not sharp at all, so it won’t damage the bag), is hidden inside the gun. I like to keep it with me in case I need to open something like packages or sealed purchases right away.
> 
> 
> I want that skull charm so bad, super cute. I went to 2 outlets but none carried it. One of the SA’s thinks it’s a retail charm... how ridiculous is that.



My outlet said they didn’t get any but they always tend to say that with the charms then admitted to me they always open the accessory boxes after the new bags come out. So my outlet had all the bags and wristlets released with this set but no charms. I gave up and ordered it from eBay because I really wanted it lol


----------



## Kidclarke

Carrying my trail bag today.  Had eye surgery a week ago so no makeup makes it easy to carry a smaller bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

Syren said:


> My outlet said they didn’t get any but they always tend to say that with the charms then admitted to me they always open the accessory boxes after the new bags come out. So my outlet had all the bags and wristlets released with this set but no charms. I gave up and ordered it from eBay because I really wanted it lol


Same here, but on Poshmark. Sometimes I need to factor in how much gas money I would spend driving from outlet outlet to find one charm. It's just seems to go with everything! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> Same here, but on Poshmark. Sometimes I need to factor in how much gas money I would spend driving from outlet outlet to find one charm. It's just seems to go with everything! Can't wait to get it!



Yes!  Also I have to pay a toll to get to my outlet not much but still [emoji23] And then I usually end up finding something else to buy. So spending a bit more for the charm probably saved me more money in the long run ha!


----------



## Kakki

HELP! I am interested in the COACH SUTTON HOBO. I want to purchase one but need to see the size of it next to a human. Has anyone gotten this purse? Have a photo, please???

Thank you!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4217776
> 
> New outlet skull charm on Ivy rogue with dollar store spider scarf. Don’t get all jealous with how fancy I am [emoji23]



You are fancy! [emoji173]️ it!!! This combo is killin it! [emoji316] [emoji317]


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> My sweet Bowery in chalk for date night. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216815


I love this bag. Love the tea rose! Hope you had a great date night!


----------



## Chiichan

musiclover said:


> Black smooth leather Madison Sophia today with my new sequin charm!
> View attachment 4216519



The Sophia will always have a special place in my heart! Love how your new charm looks on it. What a versatile piece.


----------



## Chiichan

carterazo said:


> Bummer that Kendie is gone. Such a sweetheart.



Nooooooo she has the most beautiful collection


----------



## houseof999

Still in my drifter. Added the card pouch yesterday.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Still in my drifter. Added the card pouch yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218620



Love that fun, bright yellow! Card pouch cute on there too.


----------



## whateve

Sonoma drawstring from the 90s.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Still in my drifter. Added the card pouch yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218620


This is great bag in a great color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Looks who is out for the day


----------



## lovebags00

houseof999 said:


> Still in my drifter. Added the card pouch yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218620



Love this color!!


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> You are fancy! [emoji173]️ it!!! This combo is killin it! [emoji316] [emoji317]



[emoji23][emoji23] I love the dollar store lol Thanks!


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> Sonoma drawstring from the 90s.



Love it with the rocket!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Perfect for the rain.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Perfect for the rain.
> 
> View attachment 4219285


Niceeeee


----------



## holiday123

Purple link saddle 23 this evening.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Purple link saddle 23 this evening.


Love it


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] I love the dollar store lol Thanks!



Me TOO!!!! [emoji3]. Mine got some really great Halloween stuff this year.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Sonoma drawstring from the 90s.



That rocket looks so cute on there! [emoji573]


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Looks who is out for the day



Niiiiice. I’ve always loved this pattern!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Purple link saddle 23 this evening.



That strap with your saddle bag is the perfect combo! [emoji173]️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Niiiiice. I’ve always loved this pattern!


I took it way back today. Lol


----------



## musiclover

My pretty turn lock tote in Cloud.  Love my Coach studded star purse charm.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Sonoma drawstring from the 90s.


Love this color. The Rocket hang tag is perfect.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Looks who is out for the day


Nice!! This Borough bag is unique with the pattern. I wish I had purchased a Borough bag.



holiday123 said:


> Purple link saddle 23 this evening.


Gorgeous color and the strap looks great. I like snake detail.



musiclover said:


> My pretty turn lock tote in Cloud.  Love my Coach studded star purse charm.
> View attachment 4219391


Pretty color and the purchase charm really pops.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> My pretty turn lock tote in Cloud.  Love my Coach studded star purse charm.
> View attachment 4219391


Beautiful everything—your tote, charm and those pretty flowers!


----------



## TCB




----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful everything—your tote, charm and those pretty flowers!


Thank you, IM!  I just love the autumn colours myself. This plant was a good deal at Costco —$15! I should have bought one for the front porch as well!


----------



## musiclover

TCB said:


> View attachment 4219459


This is very fun!  That’s a great charm!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Thank you, IM!  I just love the autumn colours myself. This plant was a good deal at Costco —$15! I should have bought one for the front porch as well!


Oh wow, I am so happy to hear this plant is yours (vs at your school, etc).  So you get to enjoy it everyday, all the time.  It is one beautiful and spectacular planter you got there.


----------



## TCB

musiclover said:


> This is very fun!  That’s a great charm!



Thank you so much!


----------



## TCB

musiclover said:


> My pretty turn lock tote in Cloud.  Love my Coach studded star purse charm.
> View attachment 4219391


That's a gorgeous color!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, I am so happy to hear this plant is yours (vs at your school, etc).  So you get to enjoy it everyday, all the time.  It is one beautiful and spectacular planter you got there.


Yes, this planter sits on our back patio so I see it every time I go out to the car, and from the family room windows.  It is really big.  I like these “egg pots.”  I have two of them from my mom’s garden back home.  The only problem is there are no drainage holes (just about killed a hydrangea by planting it in there, but that’s another story for another day).  Anyways, I have a little “stand” I made of wooden blocks so my plastic planter pots can just sit on top and drain after watering. DH and I empty the egg pots every month depending upon how much it’s been raining.


----------



## musiclover

TCB said:


> That's a gorgeous color!


Thanks, TCB. It’s a very pretty clear blue, without any hint of red or green. I like it a lot. Surprisingly, the straps are easy on the shoulder so it’s comfortable to carry.  It has a full zipper which is a necessity for a work tote for me.  Mine is among the older styles that came out. It has no built-in laptop pocket but I don’t carry one for work anymore so I don’t notice it.


----------



## CoachMaven

Brought out my Nomad in Butterscotch!


----------



## TCB

musiclover said:


> Thanks, TCB. It’s a very pretty clear blue, without any hint of red or green. I like it a lot. Surprisingly, the straps are easy on the shoulder so it’s comfortable to carry.  It has a full zipper which is a necessity for a work tote for me.  Mine is among the older styles that came out. It has no built-in laptop pocket but I don’t carry one for work anymore so I don’t notice it.


You cannot beat a great tote!


----------



## Bagmedic

CoachMaven said:


> Brought out my Nomad in Butterscotch!
> View attachment 4219509


Was choosing a new bag to wear and saw my butterscotch Nomad but chose the cerise burnished nomad for BCA month!  I wanted something pink but my bubble gum pink Dooney was a bit bright.  The nomad is a more fitting fall pink!


----------



## CoachMaven

Bagmedic said:


> Was choosing a new bag to wear and saw my butterscotch Nomad but chose the cerise burnished nomad for BCA month!  I wanted something pink but my bubble gum pink Dooney was a bit bright.  The nomad is a more fitting fall pink!


The burnished cerise is beautiful, I've seen that one before.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

She Ready!
Rogue 36


----------



## SEWDimples

Prussian Black/Blue Rogue with Minnie bag charms.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Rogue with Minnie bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 4220628



Gorgeous! I can’t wait for mine to get here!


----------



## AubergineSally

My Chili Duffle in all its slouchy beauty. I replaced the strap with a doubled strap from a Vermillion bag to cut down on the weight and it really makes a difference.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Rogue with Minnie bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 4220628


Love


----------



## Debstar1984

Today it’s Peony pink Chelsea crossbody nice colour on a dull day


----------



## Nana61256

Loving my Coach Rogue 25 in Midnight Blue with Rivets.


----------



## Teagaggle

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4221187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my Coach Rogue 25 in Midnight Blue with Rivets.


Love the rivets on this. Really snazzy!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Double bagging it, just trying to make Bonnie Cashin proud! How many more bags can I wear at once??  Image source listed in this article.


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> My pretty turn lock tote in Cloud.  Love my Coach studded star purse charm.
> View attachment 4219391



I don’t remember this star charm, very cute on your tote!


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Rogue with Minnie bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 4220628



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] So beautiful!  Minnie is perfect on this bag!


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> Love the rivets on this. Really snazzy!



Love this color with brass! I keep waiting for this to show up in the regular size rogue [emoji24]


----------



## Syren

Leopard camera bag with Minnie hang tag!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> View attachment 4221366
> 
> Leopard camera bag with Minnie hang tag!


NICE!


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> NICE!



Thanks!  [emoji1]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4221187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my Coach Rogue 25 in Midnight Blue with Rivets.


Very pretty bag and a pretty presentation!


----------



## SEWDimples

Dark Denim Pebbled leather Shoulder Duffle bag and outlet logo bag charm. Her first trip. Good bag for hands free shopping.


----------



## Bagmedic

Syren said:


> View attachment 4221366
> 
> Leopard camera bag with Minnie hang tag!


Minnie looks great hanging there!


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Dark Denim Pebbled leather Shoulder Duffle bag and outlet logo bag charm. Her first trip. Good bag for hands free shopping.
> 
> View attachment 4221438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221442


Do you like this duffle bag?  I was hoping to find the larger saddle bag in flax from when they first came out with this 1941 line but it seems impossible but then I saw a duffle bag on the bay in smooth leather in flax.  It looks just like this style with the turnlock on it just smooth leather.  Do you know how this duffle compares to the latest duffles on the site like the one in a color called Chili?  TIA!  Love Dark Denim, BTW!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Two Dinky's I have. Unfortunately they don't get much use because their too dinky


----------



## tealocean

Addicted to bags said:


> Two Dinky's I have. Unfortunately they don't get much use because their too dinky
> 
> View attachment 4221614


----------



## Debstar1984

SEWDimples said:


> Dark Denim Pebbled leather Shoulder Duffle bag and outlet logo bag charm. Her first trip. Good bag for hands free shopping.
> 
> View attachment 4221438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221442


I would do love this colour duffle! I have the dark turquoise and Bordeaux ones but they have the black colour metal and I prefer the brass...... I also have the same charm for my denim rogue


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Do you like this duffle bag?  I was hoping to find the larger saddle bag in flax from when they first came out with this 1941 line but it seems impossible but then I saw a duffle bag on the bay in smooth leather in flax.  It looks just like this style with the turnlock on it just smooth leather.  Do you know how this duffle compares to the latest duffles on the site like the one in a color called Chili?  TIA!  Love Dark Denim, BTW!!!


Yes. I like this duffle. It is a quality bag, similar to the Bandit quality. It is soft pebbled leather, plus the entire inside of the bag made of suede. Also, I love the brass hardware and all the compartments, include the outside pocket and zipper pocket.  I keep my phone in the outside pocket. Also, I saw the new duffle bag at the retail store today and it has a canvas interior lining similar to the Rogue lining. However, I really like the new duffle, especially the Oxblood and Grey colors and the leather is really soft and squishy.


----------



## SEWDimples

Debstar1984 said:


> I would do love this colour duffle! I have the dark turquoise and Bordeaux ones but they have the black colour metal and I prefer the brass...... I also have the same charm for my denim rogue


It is a great color.  I got them during FOS sale and had my SA order me one since I no longer has access. That charm is perfect for this bag.


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> I don’t remember this star charm, very cute on your tote!


Thank you, it’s an old one from maybe the fall of 2010?  I usually wear it on my black croc embossed Sophia but Sophia is a bit too small for me to take to work.  I've been carrying my Speedies or dark denim Rogue instead.  So the star looks good on my daily tote.


----------



## musiclover

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4221187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my Coach Rogue 25 in Midnight Blue with Rivets.


Oh, I love this!  Really gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> Two Dinky's I have. Unfortunately they don't get much use because their too dinky [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4221614


So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4221187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my Coach Rogue 25 in Midnight Blue with Rivets.


[emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Dark Denim Pebbled leather Shoulder Duffle bag and outlet logo bag charm. Her first trip. Good bag for hands free shopping.
> 
> View attachment 4221438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221442


The one that got away! I was never able to find it.  It's great that you got yours. Enjoy!


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> View attachment 4221366
> 
> Leopard camera bag with Minnie hang tag!


I love this, Syren!  My hangtag is on its way but it's so great to see your photo so I can see it close up!  It's just so cute.  I can also see it on my KS plum Lottie and my burgundy Mercer.  The colour combination is gorgeous!


----------



## lovebags00

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4221187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my Coach Rogue 25 in Midnight Blue with Rivets.



[emoji7]


----------



## lovebags00

Syren said:


> View attachment 4221366
> 
> Leopard camera bag with Minnie hang tag!



This is a really cute bag [emoji848]


----------



## Roro

Bagmedic said:


> Do you like this duffle bag?  I was hoping to find the larger saddle bag in flax from when they first came out with this 1941 line but it seems impossible but then I saw a duffle bag on the bay in smooth leather in flax.  It looks just like this style with the turnlock on it just smooth leather.  Do you know how this duffle compares to the latest duffles on the site like the one in a color called Chili?  TIA!  Love Dark Denim, BTW!!!



Morning! I have this bag in Racing Green and I also have the new duffle in Chili.  The new duffle is larger.  It zips closed where this one has the turnlock.  The new duffle is much, much softer and actually collapses when put down. This one is pretty firm and stands up on its own without support.  I'm not usually a fan of pebbled leather but the pebbled leather on the new duffles is very soft and I actually like it a lot.  This duffle has the lovely smooth glove tanned leather which is always wonderful.  New duffle lined in fabric, this one in leather.  The leather lining is magnificent and rich.  The fabric lining is meh!  Hope this helps.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> My pretty turn lock tote in Cloud.  Love my Coach studded star purse charm.
> View attachment 4219391



Nice! What pretty flowers too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4221366
> 
> Leopard camera bag with Minnie hang tag!



There she is ! Great combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Last night brewery bag. My Nolita 19 using my Dinky strap so I can wear crossbody. With my DF fob of course. [emoji519] ☠️


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! What pretty flowers too!


Thanks, BBG!  We are having a beautiful fall this year. Lots of sunshine and leaf colour changes.


----------



## Bagmedic

Roro said:


> Morning! I have this bag in Racing Green and I also have the new duffle in Chili.  The new duffle is larger.  It zips closed where this one has the turnlock.  The new duffle is much, much softer and actually collapses when put down. This one is pretty firm and stands up on its own without support.  I'm not usually a fan of pebbled leather but the pebbled leather on the new duffles is very soft and I actually like it a lot.  This duffle has the lovely smooth glove tanned leather which is always wonderful.  New duffle lined in fabric, this one in leather.  The leather lining is magnificent and rich.  The fabric lining is meh!  Hope this helps.


Thank you for your review!


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> Minnie looks great hanging there!



Thanks!



musiclover said:


> I love this, Syren!  My hangtag is on its way but it's so great to see your photo so I can see it close up!  It's just so cute.  I can also see it on my KS plum Lottie and my burgundy Mercer.  The colour combination is gorgeous!



I think you’re going to love Minnie!  The color of the bow is so pretty, it will look great on lots of your bags!



lovebags00 said:


> This is a really cute bag [emoji848]



I’m loving this bag for Fall!



BeachBagGal said:


> There she is ! Great combo!



Thank you!


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Last night brewery bag. My Nolita 19 using my Dinky strap so I can wear crossbody. With my DF fob of course. [emoji519] ☠️
> 
> View attachment 4221956



How fun!  Great use of the strap and the red edging matches the Apple [emoji7]


----------



## Teagaggle

So, I had this bag listed on eBay recently. I pulled it down when I got this charm because I just sometimes feel like the charm can really make the whole ensemble! No eBay for this bag anytime soon!


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> So, I had this bag listed on eBay recently. I pulled it down when I got this charm because I just sometimes feel like the charm can really make the whole ensemble! No eBay for this bag anytime soon!
> View attachment 4222131


I agree....isn't it funny how a charm can really change how feel about a bag?  It can go from plain to wow!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> So, I had this bag listed on eBay recently. I pulled it down when I got this charm because I just sometimes feel like the charm can really make the whole ensemble! No eBay for this bag anytime soon!
> View attachment 4222131


Looks great!  I got the charm too and am loving it.  It matches a lot and it's great quality IMHO.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Looks great!  I got the charm too and am loving it.  It matches a lot and it's great quality IMHO.


I agree! This is one of the best quality outlet charms in awhile. I didn't notice today that even the eyes are embroidered!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> How fun!  Great use of the strap and the red edging matches the Apple [emoji7]



Thanks! Loving the color combo too!


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> So, I had this bag listed on eBay recently. I pulled it down when I got this charm because I just sometimes feel like the charm can really make the whole ensemble! No eBay for this bag anytime soon!
> View attachment 4222131


Glad you kept this Rogue. I love the color. It is Light Saddle? The charm compliments the bag perfectly.


----------



## Teagaggle

SEWDimples said:


> Glad you kept this Rogue. I love the color. It is Light Saddle? The charm compliments the bag perfectly.


Yes, light saddle, thanks! I love the burgundy side pockets. I had just never used it but then just playing around with charms & voila! And I forced my small handles out...& they stayed down & didn't fold the leather of the side pockets like I thought. I know someone folded theirs down & it stayed fine. I quite like the handles out.


----------



## Debstar1984

Teagaggle said:


> Yes, light saddle, thanks! I love the burgundy side pockets. I had just never used it but then just playing around with charms & voila! And I forced my small handles out...& they stayed down & didn't fold the leather of the side pockets like I thought. I know someone folded theirs down & it stayed fine. I quite like the handles out.


Hi can you post a pic of that please I was wondering if it’s possible as the charms don’t hang right with handles folded in but can’t shoulde carry leaving the handles up haha x


----------



## holiday123

Moved into cypress bedford today and already loving it. Have trained it to slouch how I like the last couple days before carrying and now it stays that way


----------



## Teagaggle

Debstar1984 said:


> Hi can you post a pic of that please I was wondering if it’s possible as the charms don’t hang right with handles folded in but can’t shoulde carry leaving the handles up haha x


Here you go. Hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## lovebags00

Running errands with Soho and my favorite charm


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Ivy Rogue today!


----------



## houseof999

Bleecker Cooper.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Bleecker Cooper.
> View attachment 4223142


My daughter has the same colorway in a Phoebe. Is this the purse you bought for your mother?


----------



## whateve

Bleecker large flap.


----------



## Debstar1984

Teagaggle said:


> Here you go. Hope this is what you were looking for.
> View attachment 4222959


Ok I’m getting mine out to have a go hope it works thanks for inspiration


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> My daughter has the same colorway in a Phoebe. Is this the purse you bought for your mother?


Yes, she doesn't like snakes and couldn't get comfortable with it even though I told her it's not real snake. She does like the size so I've been looking at other colors the bag came in but man.. $56.94 shipped for a like new bag is hard to find! I got it for a steal!


----------



## Debstar1984

Done it Teagaggle thank you this is so much better


----------



## Teagaggle

Debstar1984 said:


> Done it Teagaggle thank you this is so much better


You are so welcome but I can't take full credit...I know someone else here said they did it. I did feel like I had to force them over & at first I thought it was folding the leather but it was just the resistance of the handles being folded over that first time. I did carry it that way today & gently pushed with my arm to keep it down.


----------



## Debstar1984

Teagaggle said:


> You are so welcome but I can't take full credit...I know someone else here said they did it. I did feel like I had to force them over & at first I thought it was folding the leather but it was just the resistance of the handles being folded over that first time. I did carry it that way today & gently pushed with my arm to keep it down.


They went down quite easily I don’t mind if they dent the leather really as I would like to leave it this way and like you say, train the handles to stay by pushing with arm


----------



## Syren

houseof999 said:


> Bleecker Cooper.
> View attachment 4223142



Is your shirt / jacket from Nordstrom? [emoji23] I feel like I bought this one this past anniversary sale.


----------



## houseof999

Syren said:


> Is your shirt / jacket from Nordstrom? [emoji23] I feel like I bought this one this past anniversary sale.


Lol yes! You have a very good eye! I didn't even show the whole jacket! I love it! Super comfy!


----------



## branbran1984

Sky Rogue 25 with Chalk Rivets strap!


----------



## Syren

houseof999 said:


> Lol yes! You have a very good eye! I didn't even show the whole jacket! I love it! Super comfy!



Haha!  I got the same color!  I love it, if they have it again next year for the sale I’d like another color.  Looks great dressed up or down.


----------



## carterazo

I've been carrying this cutie by itself and inside bags for a few days now. [emoji7] 
She's darker irl.


----------



## meepabeep

Black Kristin Hippie.


----------



## houseof999

Took my new puppy for a ride today. [emoji252]


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Took my new puppy for a ride today. [emoji252]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223893


This bag is so cute. I hope to get one during the spring release.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> This bag is so cute. I hope to get one during the spring release.


Thanks! I didn't think there will be more of these?!? My SA did say there will be more styles with Dumbo.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Thanks! I didn't think there will be more of these?!? My SA did say there will be more styles with Dumbo.


Perfect! I want the Dumbo version.


----------



## Laurie Lou

houseof999 said:


> Thanks! I didn't think there will be more of these?!? My SA did say there will be more styles with Dumbo.



Yay more Dumbo! I’m excited!


----------



## Laurie Lou

houseof999 said:


> Took my new puppy for a ride today. [emoji252]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223893



Haha your puppy is super cute! That color combo looks awesome in real life.


----------



## Scully Piper

houseof999 said:


> Took my new puppy for a ride today. [emoji252]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223893


That is one adorable puppy [emoji7]


----------



## houseof999

Laurie Lou said:


> Haha your puppy is super cute! That color combo looks awesome in real life.





Scully Piper said:


> That is one adorable puppy [emoji7]


Thank you! This is as close as I can get to adopting a real Dalmatian. [emoji16]


----------



## Scully Piper

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! This is as close as I can get to adopting a real Dalmatian. [emoji16]


Lol [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! This is as close as I can get to adopting a real Dalmatian. [emoji16]


My first dog when I was a child was a dalmatian!


----------



## lovebags00

Tattoo Dreamer


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

lovebags00 said:


> Tattoo Dreamer
> View attachment 4224641


OMG! STUNNING!


----------



## Laurie Lou

lovebags00 said:


> Tattoo Dreamer
> View attachment 4224641



Oh my goodness gracious that is awesome! For me personally, I don’t really like the look of the plain/ bigger Dreamer or the Dreamer at all really but this particular one is something special! Lol maybe it’s the skulls that drawing me in.


----------



## lovebags00

Laurie Lou said:


> Oh my goodness gracious that is awesome! For me personally, I don’t really like the look of the plain/ bigger Dreamer or the Dreamer at all really but this particular one is something special! Lol maybe it’s the skulls that drawing me in.



I agree, the size and design just made this bag wow!


----------



## lovebags00

BaguetteBlonde said:


> OMG! STUNNING!



Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Took my new puppy for a ride today. [emoji252]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223893


How do you like it so far?


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you like it so far?


So far so good. I haven't "loaded" it up. I only had my phone and my mini wallet in it so far. There's plenty room in it for lots of things but I haven't played "what else can it fit" yet. [emoji6]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Again


----------



## Panpoxa

My Coach Hamptons tote


----------



## Teagaggle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Again


This bag always gives me the feels, even though I know if I had it, I wouldn't carry it. Love!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> This bag always gives me the feels, even though I know if I had it, I wouldn't carry it. Love!


Why would you not carry it?


----------



## Teagaggle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Why would you not carry it?


Too big for me. As much as I try, larger bags just aren't for me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Too big for me. As much as I try, larger bags just aren't for me.


You right. She a big one


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My wrist is sore, so I switched into my lightweight Taylor.


----------



## lia_siswanto

Carrying this the whole week...
Dakotah melon.


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You right. She a big one


How big is this? Bigger than a regular Rogue?


----------



## Minchanka

Gloves are out and so is Pelham.  Good morning, everyone.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> How big is this? Bigger than a regular Rogue?


Oh yes. Like size of rogue 36


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Oh yes. Like size of rogue 36


Yikes!


----------



## houseof999

Old beat up ergo.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Old beat up ergo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225725


Beautiful


----------



## lovebags00

Violet Bandit [emoji171][emoji216]


----------



## BeachBagGal

lovebags00 said:


> Violet Bandit [emoji171][emoji216]
> View attachment 4225996



Between the purple color and the blue... [emoji7][emoji7]!!!


----------



## lovebags00

BeachBagGal said:


> Between the purple color and the blue... [emoji7][emoji7]!!!



Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## carterazo

lovebags00 said:


> Violet Bandit [emoji171][emoji216]
> View attachment 4225996


She's so pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Cooper in dusty rose today.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Cooper in dusty rose today.
> View attachment 4226461



This color is so pretty!!!  Pink perfection if I may say so.  (I don’t remember this bag of yours.)


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This color is so pretty!!!  Pink perfection if I may say so.  (I don’t remember this bag of yours.)


Thank you! 
It's from some months ago. I haven't posted it here before, but did show it on our favorite thread. It's from the story about the box that went the neighbor. [emoji28]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> It's from some months ago. I haven't posted it here before, but did show it on our favorite thread. It's from the story about the box that went the neighbor. [emoji28]



Ok I remember that story,  (Our favorite thread moves so fast and covers so much, lol).  Well, I won’t forget this stunning beauty now for sure


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Ok I remember that story,  (Our favorite thread moves so fast and covers so much, lol).  Well, I won’t forget this stunning beauty now for sure


Yes, sometimes I can barely keep up. [emoji41] 
Thanks! I need to get back to posting more often on this thread.


----------



## tealocean

BeachBagGal said:


> Between the purple color and the blue... [emoji7][emoji7]!!!


 Seriously stunning!


lovebags00 said:


> Violet Bandit [emoji171][emoji216]
> View attachment 4225996


 Beautiful sight!


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Cooper in dusty rose today.
> View attachment 4226461


She's beautiful! Very classy and sweet looking!


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> She's beautiful! Very classy and sweet looking!


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Cooper in dusty rose today.
> View attachment 4226461


This bag is beautiful in Dusty Rose. I want a Cooper so bag, but I do not need another Dusty Rose Coach bag.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> This bag is beautiful in Dusty Rose. I want a Cooper so bag, but I do not need another Dusty Rose Coach bag.


Thank you!
It is also beautiful in the marine. [emoji6] [emoji56]


----------



## lovethecoach

lovebags00 said:


> Violet Bandit [emoji171][emoji216]
> View attachment 4225996


Beautiful!! Can you please tell me the style number? Did this come from the Outlet? Thanks!
ETA: nevermind, found it! Thanks!


----------



## katev

I am heading out for a Caribbean vacation and these are the bags that I have selected for the trip:

- Bleecker Preston Sunglow 30173
- Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote 14962
- Audrey Coral Shell Wristlet 47268
- Surfing Card Holder by Marc Jacobs

Keep your fingers crossed that the weather stays lovely!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I am heading out for a Caribbean vacation and these are the bags that I have selected for the trip:
> 
> - Bleecker Preston Sunglow 30173
> - Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote 14962
> - Audrey Coral Shell Wristlet 47268
> - Surfing Card Holder by Marc Jacobs
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that the weather stays lovely!
> 
> View attachment 4227277
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227279
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227284



OMG I love all these beachy fun vaca bags!!! [emoji173]️[emoji267]. And I always love it when you post that yellow/white Preston!! It would be so cute with a white sundress (or outfit)! Have fun on your vaca and hope you have awesome weather!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Cooper in dusty rose today.
> View attachment 4226461


So beautiful! I really like this colour, C!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I am heading out for a Caribbean vacation and these are the bags that I have selected for the trip:
> 
> - Bleecker Preston Sunglow 30173
> - Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote 14962
> - Audrey Coral Shell Wristlet 47268
> - Surfing Card Holder by Marc Jacobs
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that the weather stays lovely!
> 
> View attachment 4227277
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227279
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227284


You and your lovely bags will have a great holiday!  I’m still kicking myself over the Pierre LeTan tote on clearance that I bypassed!  I’ll never get over it!!  

Your MJ card case is really fun!


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> I am heading out for a Caribbean vacation and these are the bags that I have selected for the trip:
> 
> - Bleecker Preston Sunglow 30173
> - Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote 14962
> - Audrey Coral Shell Wristlet 47268
> - Surfing Card Holder by Marc Jacobs
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that the weather stays lovely!
> 
> View attachment 4227277
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227279
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227284


Such fun bags! [emoji7] 
I hope you have a great time!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> So beautiful! I really like this colour, C!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I am heading out for a Caribbean vacation and these are the bags that I have selected for the trip:
> 
> - Bleecker Preston Sunglow 30173
> - Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote 14962
> - Audrey Coral Shell Wristlet 47268
> - Surfing Card Holder by Marc Jacobs
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that the weather stays lovely!
> 
> View attachment 4227277
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227279
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227284


Perfect selections! The fish tote didn't make the cut this time!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Thank you!


I should go look at a Cooper. It’s a lovely bag.


----------



## whateve

I'm carrying my Longchamp drawstring with a Coach fish charm.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> I should go look at a Cooper. It’s a lovely bag.


It is! It's gorgeous in the marine and rhe chalk with rhe contrasting handles and sides. Those are the three colors I noticed. I'm sure there are other colors too. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

Carried one of my oldies today.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Perfect selections! The fish tote didn't make the cut this time!



Thank you!

No, it was either the Audrey Fish Tote or the PLT Umbrella bag - and Pierre was the winner!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Carried one of my oldies today.
> View attachment 4227450


C, you do have such a lovely handbag collection!

How are things at school?  We’re in a post Thanksgiving lull before we jump onto the Halloween train so I’m enjoying this peaceful time. Needless to say, the Littles are VERY excited about ghosties and jack-o-lanterns!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I'm carrying my Longchamp drawstring with a Coach fish charm.



That fish charm is perfect with that bag!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> That fish charm is perfect with that bag!


Thank you! It's one of those matches that I feel works perfectly. The charm lives on that bag permanently.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Carried one of my oldies today.
> View attachment 4227450



I always love it when you bring this one out!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Thank you! It's one of those matches that I feel works perfectly. The charm lives on that bag permanently.



I agree! Perfect combo.


----------



## musiclover

This week's handbag, before I put it away.   But a funny story first...this is the bag I carried into the Coach store to pick up my bracelet and Minnie charm.  A young SA came over and said, "What a beautiful bag!"  I said, "Oh, it's the Borough!"  And she looked directly at my bag and said (ina totally surprised voice), "It's Coach!"  I giggled like crazy to myself.  And then she said, "It's SUCH a beautiful bag and it looks so expensive."  I couldn't agree more.


Please excuse the couple of scratches in the leather.  We're having a mini-spa day for a few of my lovelies.


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. Sonoma.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> C, you do have such a lovely handbag collection!
> 
> How are things at school?  We’re in a post Thanksgiving lull before we jump onto the Halloween train so I’m enjoying this peaceful time. Needless to say, the Littles are VERY excited about ghosties and jack-o-lanterns!


Thank you dear ml!
Things are going well. We are rolling along with no breaks in sight until our Thanksgiving. Little ones love to dress up for Halloween! I'm all about the candy. [emoji5]


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> I always love it when you bring this one out!


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> This week's handbag, before I put it away.   But a funny story first...this is the bag I carried into the Coach store to pick up my bracelet and Minnie charm.  A young SA came over and said, "What a beautiful bag!"  I said, "Oh, it's the Borough!"  And she looked directly at my bag and said (ina totally surprised voice), "It's Coach!"  I giggled like crazy to myself.  And then she said, "It's SUCH a beautiful bag and it looks so expensive."  I couldn't agree more.
> View attachment 4227915
> 
> Please excuse the couple of scratches in the leather.  We're having a mini-spa day for a few of my lovelies.


[emoji16] [emoji28] [emoji23]


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Thank you dear ml!
> Things are going well. We are rolling along with no breaks in sight until our Thanksgiving. Little ones love to dress up for Halloween! I'm all about the candy. [emoji5]


I try not to be about the Hallowe'en candy, but our Principal brought a whole bag full to the last staff meeting!  I took a couple to save for report card writing.   

You sound like you'll be busy with no breaks.  We have Remembrance Day in November so we will be taking a statutory holiday for a bit of a breather before Christmas.  Then we will very much be rolling along as well.


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> This week's handbag, before I put it away.   But a funny story first...this is the bag I carried into the Coach store to pick up my bracelet and Minnie charm.  A young SA came over and said, "What a beautiful bag!"  I said, "Oh, it's the Borough!"  And she looked directly at my bag and said (ina totally surprised voice), "It's Coach!"  I giggled like crazy to myself.  And then she said, "It's SUCH a beautiful bag and it looks so expensive."  I couldn't agree more.
> View attachment 4227915
> 
> Please excuse the couple of scratches in the leather.  We're having a mini-spa day for a few of my lovelies.


This bag is so classy and elegant. I'm still sorry I missed out on this bag. I was not focused on Coach bags at the time. I'm still looking for one like this and one with grommets at a nice price point. Love your story. What is the style # for this Borough?


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> This bag is so classy and elegant. I'm still sorry I missed out on this bag. I was not focused on Coach bags at the time. I'm still looking for one like this and one with grommets at a nice price point. Love your story. What is the style # for this Borough?


Good morning, SD, thank you for your kind words. I love the one with the grommets as well and should have purchased it but how are we to know how our affectionate for a certain handbag will grow?

The style number for my handbag is D1480-32291.  It’s colour is GD/Tan and is called the Soft Borough Napanil.


----------



## phoxxy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


This bag still does something to me when I see it. She was just too big for me.


----------



## phoxxy

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4208290
> 
> It’s in the 90s here, but I am pretending it’s Fall with my Butterscotch Rogue!


Love this combo!


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> Good morning, SD, thank you for your kind words. I love the one with the grommets as well and should have purchased it but how are we to know how our affectionate for a certain handbag will grow?
> 
> The style number for my handbag is D1480-32291.  It’s colour is GD/Tan and is called the Soft Borough Napanil.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## houseof999

Carrying for the first time! Went Halloween costume shopping for my boys today so it only seemed appropriate. [emoji16]


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Carrying for the first time! Went Halloween costume shopping for my boys today so it only seemed appropriate. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229089


So cute! I've been waiting to carry my bag as well.


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you for the info.


You're very welcome!


----------



## Debstar1984

Dusty rose prairie with dusty rose charm (but they don’t actually match) lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Took this cutie out for the first time tonite! Bought a FP chain (returned the outlet one because it was too short) and put it on this wristlet to turn into a crossbody. Color is True Red. [emoji173]️


----------



## VuittonPrince

My two new babies.  Academy fanny pack I've had for a few months.  Just got the backpack a week ago.


----------



## tealocean

Debstar1984 said:


> Dusty rose prairie with dusty rose charm (but they don’t actually match) lol


Such a lovely pink and a beautiful set! I've noticed too that the same color name is not always the same color. They look great together.


----------



## Texas KP

tealocean said:


> Such a lovely pink and a beautiful set! I've noticed too that the same color name is not always the same color. They look great together.


----------



## Texas KP

My old girl got to VOTE today!


----------



## Chihua5

It’s a blue day!


----------



## houseof999

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 4229981
> 
> It’s a blue day!


I love the details on this bag so much! [emoji7]Wish it was a size 25! [emoji22]


----------



## musiclover

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 4229981
> 
> It’s a blue day!


Gorgeous!  Love this bag!


----------



## carterazo

I cheated quite a bit the last couple weeks, but not today.  [emoji16]


----------



## anabg

Love this bag, but the corner wear drives me crazy. Legacy Mini Tanner in Deep Port.


----------



## madisonave5011

Feeling cool wearing this to the Sunday market (on Sunday) [emoji23]


----------



## SmileLady

This lovely one went out with me today


----------



## tealocean

anabg said:


> Love this bag, but the corner wear drives me crazy. Legacy Mini Tanner in Deep Port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230797


This color is gorgeous!  I can't see edgewear, but I know what you mean. I have some preloved Legacy duffels, and the edgewear is so sad on such stunning vibrant colors.


----------



## lucerovillegas

madisonave5011 said:


> Wearing this men’s utility bag to take the bus downtown. Feels like Fall today - and I’m obsessed with the Fall18 collection.
> Love it


----------



## lucerovillegas

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 4229981
> 
> It’s a blue day!



Where’d you get the rexy??


----------



## Chihua5

lucerovillegas said:


> Where’d you get the rexy??



It was part of this key fob from last year or so but it was too bulky with all the stuff so I took some items off and put them on other bags.


----------



## Slink2015

Carrying my black rogue 25 for the first time in awhile! It’s such a simple design, but I love it so much!


----------



## KermitSF

SmileLady said:


> This lovely one went out with me today
> View attachment 4231115


Love it with the fluff ball. Does anyone here remember Tribbles from Star Trek? Bares a resemblance


----------



## madisonave5011

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 4231779
> 
> 
> It was part of this key fob from last year or so but it was too bulky with all the stuff so I took some items off and put them on other bags.



Do you know the style # of this? Very intrigued [emoji173]️


----------



## Chihua5

madisonave5011 said:


> Do you know the style # of this? Very intrigued [emoji173]️


 I believe it was called a mixed bag charm in the 1941 collection line and the style number was 87036.


----------



## madisonave5011

Chihua5 said:


> I believe it was called a mixed bag charm in the 1941 collection line and the style number was 87036.



Thank you so much! I might see if this is still available. I really love it


----------



## Newpurselove

Minnie and Grumpy tagging along today with Rogue 25 in Oxblood


----------



## meepabeep

Oxblood Swagger 27.


----------



## Katinahat

Night out with tearose dinky in Heather Grey.


----------



## Nana61256

The Coach Clarkson Hobo in black.  I recently bought it on sale.  It is a great bag!   For me, it is the perfect size and has sufficient inside organization and an outside zipper pocket large enough for my iphone plus size phone.  I love the short shoulder - the strap drop is comfortable and it stays put.  It has an optional detachable crossbody strap, too.  The Clarkson is very similar to the LV Graceful PM, but in all leather, more pockets, crossbody strap, bottom feet, and at a fraction of the cost.  Love Coach!


----------



## jailnurse93

Over a decade old but still great-Coach Thompson Hobo in Ink.


----------



## musiclover

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4234545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coach Clarkson Hobo in black.  I recently bought it on sale.  It is a great bag!   For me, it is the perfect size and has sufficient inside organization and an outside zipper pocket large enough for my iphone plus size phone.  I love the short shoulder - the strap drop is comfortable and it stays put.  It has an optional detachable crossbody strap, too.  The Clarkson is very similar to the LV Graceful PM, but in all leather, more pockets, crossbody strap, bottom feet, and at a fraction of the cost.  Love Coach!


Love your bag and your autumn decorations!  Everything looks so festive!


----------



## carterazo

Carried her the last few days. She's so handy and pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Carried her the las few days. She's so handy and pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235208



This color is so pretty!!!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This color is so pretty!!!


Thank you, dear Iamminda!


----------



## Suzanne B.

KermitSF said:


> Love it with the fluff ball. Does anyone here remember Tribbles from Star Trek? Bares a resemblance


The Trouble With Tribbles! I'm not what you'd call a Trekkie, but I did watch it as a kid and that was my favorite episode.


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> Carried her the last few days. She's so handy and pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235208


I love this color!


Suzanne B. said:


> The Trouble With Tribbles! I'm not what you'd call a Trekkie, but I did watch it as a kid and that was my favorite episode.


It was my favorite episode too!


----------



## whateve

My Halloween bag. It's orange and pumpkin shaped!


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> I love this color!
> 
> It was my favorite episode too!


Thanks, whateve!


----------



## SEWDimples

Newpurselove said:


> Minnie and Grumpy tagging along today with Rogue 25 in Oxblood


They look great with the Rogue. Oxblood is a great color.



meepabeep said:


> Oxblood Swagger 27.


So pretty. Love Oxblood.



Katinahat said:


> Night out with tearose dinky in Heather Grey.
> 
> View attachment 4234050


This is a great bag. I have the Rogue 25.



Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4234545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coach Clarkson Hobo in black.  I recently bought it on sale.  It is a great bag!   For me, it is the perfect size and has sufficient inside organization and an outside zipper pocket large enough for my iphone plus size phone.  I love the short shoulder - the strap drop is comfortable and it stays put.  It has an optional detachable crossbody strap, too.  The Clarkson is very similar to the LV Graceful PM, but in all leather, more pockets, crossbody strap, bottom feet, and at a fraction of the cost.  Love Coach!


I might have to give this bag a second look.



jailnurse93 said:


> Over a decade old but still great-Coach Thompson Hobo in Ink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234592
> View attachment 4234593


I've always admired this bag.  I missed the release of this bag and many more during that time.



carterazo said:


> Carried her the last few days. She's so handy and pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235208


Beautiful color green.



whateve said:


> My Halloween bag. It's orange and pumpkin shaped!


It is gorgeous. Love the color and you are right, it is shaped like a pumpkin. Perfect for the season. And the bag charm looks great with it.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Carried her the last few days. She's so handy and pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235208


C, I like what you’ve done with the chain. Is it attached to the charm? And what is the attachment on your tote to fasten the chain?  I think it looks really good!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> My Halloween bag. It's orange and pumpkin shaped!


So perfect for Halloween and these beautiful autumn days. I just love that charm so much. It’s perfect.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> C, I like what you’ve done with the chain. Is it attached to the charm? And what is the attachment on your tote to fasten the chain?  I think it looks really good!


Thanks my dear ML, but the bag came like that! I am not that savvy about how to dress up a bag. [emoji28] I don't know how many came with charms, I just fell for this one. [emoji4]


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Thanks my dear ML, but the bag came like that! I am not that savvy about how to dress up a bag. [emoji28] I don't know how many came with charms, I just fell for this one. [emoji4]


Gosh, I don’t remember that lovely detail at all!  Would you call this tote your work bag, and do you carry another handbag?  Or is it your main handbag and you carry your wallet /daytime clutch with you?

I’m


----------



## musiclover

musiclover said:


> Gosh, I don’t remember that lovely detail at all!  Would you call this tote your work bag, and do you carry another handbag?  Or is it your main handbag and you carry your wallet /daytime clutch with you?
> 
> I’m


@carterazo 
Whoops!   My post got away on me.  I just noticed this now. 

What I meant to say is that I’m always interested in how people carry their things to work. I see such an assortment everyday as you do, I’m sure. I’m just trying to not look too bulky with my handbag, work tote and lunch bag peeking out from my tote. I think most of my staff carry at least two bags to school.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> My Halloween bag. It's orange and pumpkin shaped!


   hitting the *Like * seems inadequate.


----------



## Lake Effect

KermitSF said:


> Love it with the fluff ball. Does anyone here remember Tribbles from Star Trek? Bares a resemblance


Yasss! And  William Shatner's over acting. Good times.


----------



## anabg

tealocean said:


> This color is gorgeous!  I can't see edgewear, but I know what you mean. I have some preloved Legacy duffels, and the edgewear is so sad on such stunning vibrant colors.



It’s not terrible but that’s because I am super vigilant, which I hate having to be. I also moisturize the corners often. I always thought that legacy leather must not have been very good quality but I wonder if it has to do with the shape of the corners, too.   I have a legacy american icon bag and that bag is huge. I bump it into everything when I wear it, but yet the corners are perfect.


----------



## anabg

Terrible picture but this weekend I am using my small madeline in gray birch.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Carried her the last few days. She's so handy and pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235208



I’ve always loved this color! [emoji172]Nice!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> My Halloween bag. It's orange and pumpkin shaped!



Perfect pumpkin! [emoji316]


----------



## whateve

anabg said:


> It’s not terrible but that’s because I am super vigilant, which I hate having to be. I also moisturize the corners often. I always thought that legacy leather must not have been very good quality but I wonder if it has to do with the shape of the corners, too.   I have a legacy american icon bag and that bag is huge. I bump it into everything when I wear it, but yet the corners are perfect.


I had a Legacy bucket and the leather on that didn't show any wear. The duffles are terrible. I don't think it is just the corners. I've seen plenty that have wear all over. The dye is a very thin layer on top. What makes it worse is that I haven't found anything that can restore the color. Usually on my bags, I can add a bit of color to the corners and it will look great. It doesn't work on Legacy duffles. I hate being vigilant too.


----------



## SandraElle

Almost-vintage Sonoma Soft Large Bucket (made in Italy).


----------



## anabg

whateve said:


> I had a Legacy bucket and the leather on that didn't show any wear. The duffles are terrible. I don't think it is just the corners. I've seen plenty that have wear all over. The dye is a very thin layer on top. What makes it worse is that I haven't found anything that can restore the color. Usually on my bags, I can add a bit of color to the corners and it will look great. It doesn't work on Legacy duffles. I hate being vigilant too.


I think I have read about the duffles here in tpf. Why doesn't adding color work on duffles, if you don't mind me asking? I was wondering if there's anything I could do to my mini tanner when eventually the corners gets worse.


----------



## AubergineSally

Stardust turnlock saddlebag with the poison apple charm. I think it’s a good look for the Halloween season.


----------



## BeachBagGal

AubergineSally said:


> Stardust turnlock saddlebag with the poison apple charm. I think it’s a good look for the Halloween season.
> 
> View attachment 4236033



Perfect for Halloween! Twins on the ☠️ [emoji519] charm.


----------



## whateve

anabg said:


> I think I have read about the duffles here in tpf. Why doesn't adding color work on duffles, if you don't mind me asking? I was wondering if there's anything I could do to my mini tanner when eventually the corners gets worse.


I have no idea why it doesn't work. No matter what I used, it made the area I applied it on dark, like a water stain. I think the finish of the leather was destroyed where the color wore off so it just soaked in like water instead of coloring it. The best thing you can do is to keep conditioning it so it can't get worn. I use Blackrock leather n rich because it has wax in it that adds a layer of protection.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> Gosh, I don’t remember that lovely detail at all!  Would you call this tote your work bag, and do you carry another handbag?  Or is it your main handbag and you carry your wallet /daytime clutch with you?
> 
> I’m





musiclover said:


> @carterazo
> Whoops!   My post got away on me.  I just noticed this now.
> 
> What I meant to say is that I’m always interested in how people carry their things to work. I see such an assortment everyday as you do, I’m sure. I’m just trying to not look too bulky with my handbag, work tote and lunch bag peeking out from my tote. I think most of my staff carry at least two bags to school.


I know what you mean, ML! I've seen some colleagues walk out with two full totes, a lunch box and a purse!  [emoji46]  I normally only carry a purse and a rolling case. I do have a work tote for files which I sometimes carry for days. (I haven't posted a picture of it on tpf.) This tote in the pic, I haven't carried much. She was awesome for travel, though.  The other times I've carried her as my purse for the day.


----------



## tealocean

anabg said:


> It’s not terrible but that’s because I am super vigilant, which I hate having to be. I also moisturize the corners often. I always thought that legacy leather must not have been very good quality but I wonder if it has to do with the shape of the corners, too.   I have a legacy american icon bag and that bag is huge. I bump it into everything when I wear it, but yet the corners are perfect.


That's good to hear not all of the Legacy corners show wear. Since mine are pre-loved, the edges already had wear, but I love using them for carrying water bottles and such to outdoor events or to carry books.  I'm using them sort of like totes.


----------



## tealocean

anabg said:


> Terrible picture but this weekend I am using my small madeline in gray birch.
> 
> View attachment 4235617


This is one of the Madeline bags that I wish they still made! I've only seen pictures, but it looks adorable!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> I know what you mean, ML! I've seen some colleagues walk out with two full totes, a lunch box and a purse!  [emoji46]  I normally only carry a purse and a rolling case. I do have a work tote for files which I sometimes carry for days. (I haven't posted a picture of it on tpf.) This tote in the pic, I haven't carried much. She was awesome for travel, though.  The other times I've carried her as my purse for the day.


Yes, staff are carrying several bags just as you described.  It’s a lot of bags.

I think a rolling tote is a good idea. We have staff who use one. When you consider how much a laptop plus books weighs, it’s a smart choice. 

I only want to carry two bags maximum. I really try to squeeze my lunch into my work tote so then I am free to carry my handbag and coffee cup. 

Your green tote sure is pretty!  I’m glad you enjoyed her on your trips.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> I had a Legacy bucket and the leather on that didn't show any wear. The duffles are terrible. I don't think it is just the corners. I've seen plenty that have wear all over. The dye is a very thin layer on top. What makes it worse is that I haven't found anything that can restore the color. Usually on my bags, I can add a bit of color to the corners and it will look great. It doesn't work on Legacy duffles. I hate being vigilant too.


Yes, the duffle wear is so sad because they're so beautiful, but I still love them and find ways to use them.


----------



## tealocean

SandraElle said:


> Almost-vintage Sonoma Soft Large Bucket (made in Italy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235942


Wow, this is gorgeous!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Using my 1941 flax saddle bag that my mom gave me for my birthday. I LOVE this color and the contrasting lining!


----------



## anabg

tealocean said:


> This is one of the Madeline bags that I wish they still made! I've only seen pictures, but it looks adorable!


I loved all the styles they had around this time. And I don't know how Coach treated this leather but I have never had color transfer on this bag.


----------



## SandraElle

tealocean said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Slink2015

Carrying this one today! Quick burst of a happy yellow, while the nice weather holds in my area. Our baby is due any day now, and I feel like I won’t be able to use this one at all for a long time once he’s born! I’m already nervous to ruin the snake handles, and the bag is sentimental because DH bought it as a surprise  (all on his own, with no input.) for me over a year ago.


----------



## lovebags00

Carrying this cute and fun tote today


----------



## BeachBagGal

lovebags00 said:


> Carrying this cute and fun tote today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4236989



So cute! I had this tote and returned it because I was trying to be good. Kinda wishedI hadn’t. [emoji53]


----------



## BeachBagGal

My bag for today! [emoji170] ☠️ [emoji519]


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I considered selling this because I'm not much of a red person and it's so seasonal. I brought it back out today for fall and I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## carterazo

Slink2015 said:


> View attachment 4236855
> 
> Carrying this one today! Quick burst of a happy yellow, while the nice weather holds in my area. Our baby is due any day now, and I feel like I won’t be able to use this one at all for a long time once he’s born! I’m already nervous to ruin the snake handles, and the bag is sentimental because DH bought it as a surprise  (all on his own, with no input.) for me over a year ago.


So pretty! A special gift for sure. Congrats on the baby! Wishing you a speedy and uneventful delivery. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

OhHelloDoll said:


> I considered selling this because I'm not much of a red person and it's so seasonal. I brought it back out today for fall and I'm having second thoughts.
> View attachment 4237155


Very pretty! I wear red all year. [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

OhHelloDoll said:


> I considered selling this because I'm not much of a red person and it's so seasonal. I brought it back out today for fall and I'm having second thoughts.
> View attachment 4237155



It looks cute on you! I say wear it for the season and then move it along after if you still want to sell it.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

BeachBagGal said:


> It looks cute on you! I say wear it for the season and then move it along after if you still want to sell it.


Thanks! Yes I think I’d be kicking myself if I got rid of it right now as we start getting into the festive season.


----------



## tealocean

Slink2015 said:


> View attachment 4236855
> 
> Carrying this one today! Quick burst of a happy yellow, while the nice weather holds in my area. Our baby is due any day now, and I feel like I won’t be able to use this one at all for a long time once he’s born! I’m already nervous to ruin the snake handles, and the bag is sentimental because DH bought it as a surprise  (all on his own, with no input.) for me over a year ago.


That's a pretty yellow! Congratulations on soon having your baby! Enjoy all that sweetness!


----------



## Slink2015

tealocean said:


> That's a pretty yellow! Congratulations on soon having your baby! Enjoy all that sweetness!


Thanks so much! It’s a fun one for sure - I don’t usually like yellow, except for pale soft ones like this. 

I’m very nervous, it’s my first baby, and while I’m ready for him to just be born, I’m also terrified! Lol


----------



## lovebags00

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute! I had this tote and returned it because I was trying to be good. Kinda wishedI hadn’t. [emoji53]



I picked this one up at the outlet on Saturday. Just too cute and fun to pass up at a great price.


----------



## lovebags00

This is probably my favorite crossbody. The leather is so soft and nice, the details are amazing and the bag is just so comfy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caroline is MY fav Coach


----------



## Minchanka

This bag darkened after the rehab and became a bit too neutral (aka bland) for me.  So I added a strap.


----------



## Winterfell5

CoachCruiser said:


> Using my 1941 flax saddle bag that my mom gave me for my birthday. I LOVE this color and the contrasting lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4236610
> View attachment 4236611


This is a beautiful bag!  Love the fob too!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Winterfell5 said:


> This is a beautiful bag!  Love the fob too!


Thank you! 
I bought the fob from a crafts fair that a "girl power" group (not their exact name) held at the high school where I work...students made the fobs and the proceeds went to help educate girls in underdeveloped countries.


----------



## tealocean

Slink2015 said:


> Thanks so much! It’s a fun one for sure - I don’t usually like yellow, except for pale soft ones like this.
> 
> I’m very nervous, it’s my first baby, and while I’m ready for him to just be born, I’m also terrified! Lol


I'm the same with liking soft yellow. I also like bright yellow, but most yellows make me look sick. I still appreciate seeing it on others. 

I hope your delivery goes smoothly. He will be in your arms soon.


----------



## SEWDimples

Heather Grey Tea Rose Rogue 25.


----------



## musiclover

Slink2015 said:


> Thanks so much! It’s a fun one for sure - I don’t usually like yellow, except for pale soft ones like this.
> 
> I’m very nervous, it’s my first baby, and while I’m ready for him to just be born, I’m also terrified! Lol


How very exciting to be expecting your first baby!  Congratulations!  This will be the most wonderful adventure of your lives!


----------



## Erilynn25

Deep Coral Mercer 24 for Halloween today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Minchanka said:


> This bag darkened after the rehab and became a bit too neutral (aka bland) for me.  So I added a strap.
> 
> View attachment 4237682


Love the combo!!!


----------



## blindf0ldme

My pink and black coach woc


----------



## Lake Effect

The sun is setting but I couldn’t  resist a quick pic of my Vintage Bancroft Brief looking snappy with 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 new navy and red hang tags.


----------



## musiclover

Burgundy Mercer with Gryffindor House scarf, from my Professor McGonagall Halloween costume at work today.


----------



## houseof999

blindf0ldme said:


> My pink and black coach woc
> 
> View attachment 4238766


Oh I love it with stripes! [emoji106]


----------



## Catbird9

Legacy Soft Leather Hippie from 2003:


----------



## Lucylu29

Catbird9 said:


> Legacy Soft Leather Hippie from 2003:



Wow, this is beautiful! I love the color!


----------



## Catbird9

Lucylu29 said:


> Wow, this is beautiful! I love the color!


Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

Catbird9 said:


> Legacy Soft Leather Hippie from 2003:


Oh, wow! I used to have this very same bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

New Chaise crossbody in colorblock with some colorful accessories that make me happy :-l


----------



## musiclover

Teagaggle said:


> New Chaise crossbody in colorblock with some colorful accessories that make me happy :-l
> View attachment 4240492


I’m thinking about buying the rainbow rivets wristlet!  It’s so cute!  Would go with everything...


----------



## Catbird9

CoachMaven said:


> Oh, wow! I used to have this very same bag!


How did you like it? I'm really enjoying it. It's on the small side, but I don't carry much. The color cheers me up!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> New Chaise crossbody in colorblock with some colorful accessories that make me happy :-l
> View attachment 4240492


I really like the Chaise. There's just something about it's simplicity and light weight. It just hasn't come out in a color that fills a whole a in my collection.


----------



## lovethecoach

Bandit, found order. Moved right in!


----------



## brightblonde

Teagaggle, great trio!  I just got Chaise in 2 colors.  Deciding which I prefer.


----------



## blindf0ldme

Wearing my new coach rouge brief today. I absolutely adore this bag


----------



## SEWDimples

blindf0ldme said:


> Wearing my new coach rouge brief today. I absolutely adore this bag
> 
> View attachment 4240827


Gorgeous! Enjoy your new Rogue brief.


----------



## BeachBagGal

blindf0ldme said:


> My pink and black coach woc
> 
> View attachment 4238766



Looks great on you!!


----------



## SEWDimples

KH Tote for a rainy day.


----------



## blindf0ldme

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks great on you!!


Thank u


----------



## popartist

Now that it's fall, I have come back to my small Bandit for the season!   Reminded myself what a great bag it is.


----------



## CoachMaven

Catbird9 said:


> How did you like it? I'm really enjoying it. It's on the small side, but I don't carry much. The color cheers me up!


I liked it a lot. I got it from a Coach outlet back in 2003/4 time. The leather is great, it was on the small side, so I didn't wear it as much as I wanted because of that.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> My Halloween bag. It's orange and pumpkin shaped!


This is so pretty.  Perfect for halloween and fall! And anytime actually. May I ask what is it called?


----------



## Hurrem1001

My mahogany Lindsay. Beautiful vintage bag!


----------



## kcoach

Debstar1984 said:


> Hello I’ve been using this bag since it arrived...... rogue shoulder bag in ivy


Love this! Do the chain straps make a lot of noise when you carry it?


----------



## lovethecoach

popartist said:


> Now that it's fall, I have come back to my small Bandit for the season!   Reminded myself what a great bag it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241115


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lake Effect

blindf0ldme said:


> Wearing my new coach rouge brief today. I absolutely adore this bag
> 
> View attachment 4240827





SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! Enjoy your new Rogue brief.


Ditto!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so pretty.  Perfect for halloween and fall! And anytime actually. May I ask what is it called?


Thank you! It's a Soho belted pouch #4156 from 1997-1998.


----------



## houseof999

Whiplash dakota crossbody today.


----------



## carterazo

Ms Cooper was out and about today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thank you! It's a Soho belted pouch #4156 from 1997-1998.


Thank you.  On closer inspection it seems like you need to open the belt buckle to get in/out of the bag.  Is it hard to get in/out?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Seeing the orange one posted above made me want to takeout my Soho pouch today too


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Ms Cooper was out and about today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242298


Cooper is such a beautiful bag. I want one, but the colors I need or want have not gone on sale.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Whiplash dakota crossbody today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242281



You look so cute and fallish!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Ms Cooper was out and about today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242298



What a pretty, classy bag!


----------



## iuvcoach

.


----------



## QueenLouis

Brought out to see “Bohemian Rhapsody” last night


----------



## Teagaggle

QueenLouis said:


> Brought out to see “Bohemian Rhapsody” last night
> 
> View attachment 4242971


OMG, I know off topic but I saw BR last night also. Outstanding!
And, excellent bag choice!


----------



## karina_g

Teagaggle said:


> New Chaise crossbody in colorblock with some colorful accessories that make me happy :-l
> View attachment 4240492


I just ordered this same bag, I love the colors. How long is the crossbody strap?


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  On closer inspection it seems like you need to open the belt buckle to get in/out of the bag.  Is it hard to get in/out?


It's very easy. The buckle hides a magnetic snap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> It's very easy. The buckle hides a magnetic snap.


Wow that is great to know!


----------



## Teagaggle

karina_g said:


> I just ordered this same bag, I love the colors. How long is the crossbody strap?


The website shows 21-1/2" inches. It's quite long.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Tea rose dinky in Heather Gray


----------



## scrpo83

Brooke..


----------



## lovebags00

My favorite crossbody


----------



## Slink2015

Washed red today [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

QueenLouis said:


> Brought out to see “Bohemian Rhapsody” last night
> 
> View attachment 4242971



Love this bag!!

How was the movie?


----------



## focoach

karina_g said:


> I just ordered this same bag, I love the colors. How long is the crossbody strap?


Sorry to interject but I just wanted to agree: the strap is really long and actually works for me as a crossbody when almost no others do! Seriously I have the most difficult time with strap lengths but this one actually fits and is really adjustable so if you’re having hesitations about it I wouldn’t worry!


----------



## karina_g

focoach said:


> Sorry to interject but I just wanted to agree: the strap is really long and actually works for me as a crossbody when almost no others do! Seriously I have the most difficult time with strap lengths but this one actually fits and is really adjustable so if you’re having hesitations about it I wouldn’t worry!


Ok thanks I always have issues with straps too. sometimes it's too long for me hopefully I can adjust it.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Black Dinky 24 with Rogue shoulder strap.


----------



## focoach

karina_g said:


> Ok thanks I always have issues with straps too. sometimes it's too long for me hopefully I can adjust it.


There are plenty of holes to adjust and you could probably easily punch more if it’s still too long but it should work!


----------



## QueenLouis

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bag!!
> 
> How was the movie?



Thanks!

I understand the critic’s criticism of it, but if you like Queen, I think you’ll really enjoy the movie. Rami Malek is great.


----------



## meepabeep

Oxblood Swagger 27 again, but with the strap doubled to wear as a shoulder bag.  Crossbody was ok, but I like it this way much better.


----------



## whateve

QueenLouis said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I understand the critic’s criticism of it, but if you like Queen, I think you’ll really enjoy the movie. Rami Malek is great.


I love Queen but DH doesn't so I'll have to wait to see it on video.


----------



## whateve

Legacy Willis. I was talking about how I don't carry this bag much because it is too much effort to arrange my things. Today, everything went in easily. I guess my slgs have changed and work better. Maybe I'll be able to carry it more now.


----------



## carterazo

Satcheldoll said:


> Black Dinky 24 with Rogue shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244074


What a great idea to use the strap from the Rogue! [emoji41] I will be trying this. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> Legacy Willis. I was talking about how I don't carry this bag much because it is too much effort to arrange my things. Today, everything went in easily. I guess my slgs have changed and work better. Maybe I'll be able to carry it more now.


Such a cute girl fob!
Would you mind sharing what fits inside?


----------



## Satcheldoll

carterazo said:


> What a great idea to use the strap from the Rogue! [emoji41] I will be trying this. [emoji4]


Thanks. I don't care for the chain strap that comes with it so my SA gave me this one and another crossbody strap from their extras bin. I have a black rogue but it's the firs gen with the brass hardware and wouldn't have matched the hardware.


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> Such a cute girl fob!
> Would you mind sharing what fits inside?


I have slim wallet, card case skinny, coin purse,  cosmetic case, sunglasses, phone, keys, lip balm. I used to fit a large accordion wallet in this purse! No wonder things were tight!


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> I have slim wallet, card case skinny, coin purse,  cosmetic case, sunglasses, phone, keys, lip balm. I used to fit a large accordion wallet in this purse! No wonder things were tight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244212


That's quite a bit for such a small bag. Cute slg's!  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> That's quite a bit for such a small bag. Cute slg's!  Thanks for the pic!


Thanks! Putting them all out for the picture made me realize how much I love these SLGs. I have no desire to switch.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Cooper is such a beautiful bag. I want one, but the colors I need or want have not gone on sale.


Thank you! I hope the one you love goes on sale. [emoji6] 





BeachBagGal said:


> What a pretty, classy bag!


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## karina_g

focoach said:


> There are plenty of holes to adjust and you could probably easily punch more if it’s still too long but it should work!


Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## QueenLouis

whateve said:


> I love Queen but DH doesn't so I'll have to wait to see it on video.



Oh no hun, go without him or with a girlfriend. See it big screen with a killer sound system!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Legacy Willis. I was talking about how I don't carry this bag much because it is too much effort to arrange my things. Today, everything went in easily. I guess my slgs have changed and work better. Maybe I'll be able to carry it more now.



What a cutie!


----------



## Ireiki4u

Teagaggle said:


> New Chaise crossbody in colorblock with some colorful accessories that make me happy :-l
> View attachment 4240492


How do you like the bag? I am thinking of getting one. Can you get inside the bag easy?


----------



## branbran1984

Parker!


----------



## lovebags00

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4244822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

I have been carrying my Edie for a few weeks now...


----------



## Teagaggle

New Charlie 28 in metallic navy. Loving this little gem.


----------



## houseof999

Peanut butter Rogue 25 [emoji39]


----------



## MKB0925

Teagaggle said:


> New Chaise crossbody in colorblock with some colorful accessories that make me happy :-l
> View attachment 4240492


Love this bag...and the outside pocket!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

My first designer bag.  Bought at a time when Coach actually made bags to last and withstand the test of time. Look at that thick beautiful chocolate brown leather. While I have bought many high end bags, only to eventually sell them, this is one baby I never fell out of love with.  Enjoy!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

houseof999 said:


> Peanut butter Rogue 25 [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245544


That’s my favorite Rogue they ever put out. And it looks so cozy there on your seat!


----------



## Kneurotic

Satcheldoll said:


> Black Dinky 24 with Rogue shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244074


This is great idea!  I never thought of that but going to try it out. Thanks!!


----------



## Syren

carterazo said:


> Ms Cooper was out and about today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242298



How are you liking your cooper?  I’ve been eyeing the navy with brass rivets. I loveeee my Rogues but trying to make myself fall for another bag [emoji23]



Teagaggle said:


> New Charlie 28 in metallic navy. Loving this little gem.
> View attachment 4245535



This color is so beautiful!  Great little bag but I bet it fits a good amount!


----------



## Syren

Washed Red rogue with an old scarf [emoji173]️ this color looks more coral-y in person. I can never get an accurate pic of the color [emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

I had ignored Miss Magenta for too long. She always makes my day better. [emoji179]


----------



## carterazo

Syren said:


> How are you liking your cooper?  I’ve been eyeing the navy with brass rivets. I loveeee my Rogues but trying to make myself fall for another bag [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> This color is so beautiful!  Great little bag but I bet it fits a good amount!


I really enjoy it! I've carried it more often than I expected. The ones with rivets are so pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## Syren

carterazo said:


> I really enjoy it! I've carried it more often than I expected. The ones with rivets are so pretty! [emoji7]



Good to now!  I really prefer when a satchels handles can stay up on their own. I don’t know why but when my bag is sitting by me at work I like the handles to be up [emoji23] The Cooper would look great in my office lol


----------



## carterazo

Syren said:


> Good to now!  I really prefer when a satchels handles can stay up on their own. I don’t know why but when my bag is sitting by me at work I like the handles to be up [emoji23] The Cooper would look great in my office lol


Me too! I love looking at it. [emoji23]


----------



## Syren

carterazo said:


> Me too! I love looking at it. [emoji23]



Me too!  They make me smile everyday. I know it’s so silly [emoji12]


----------



## carterazo

Syren said:


> Me too!  They make me smile everyday. I know it’s so silly [emoji12]


It's the little things that brighten the day. [emoji41]


----------



## TCB

Elvis Rogue


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Vintage Coach camera bag.  How sad it is that so many Coach fans will never get to own and appreciate the beautiful quality bags of so long ago❤️


----------



## OhHelloDoll

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4247510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach camera bag.  How sad it is that so many Coach fans will never get to own and appreciate the beautiful quality bags of so long ago❤️


How much does this hold and do you find it practical? I had been looking at these on eBay. I love a good, small cross body but not if it’s going to be too tight to fit my essentials plus my car keys (sometimes those darn keys are just the make or break for me in small bags!).


----------



## holiday123

Duffle 20 again. Got her a new charm from the outlet.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Duffle 20 again. Got her a new charm from the outlet.


This bag is so cute and I love the bag charm. Is it a metallic rainbow and clouds? Can you load a separate picture in the Coach fob clubhouse?


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> This bag is so cute and I love the bag charm. Is it a metallic rainbow and clouds? Can you load a separate picture in the Coach fob clubhouse?


Sure! I'll take a close up and add it later. It's a resin sparkly metallic rainbow and metal cloud.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Sure! I'll take a close up and add it later. It's a resin sparkly metallic rainbow and metal cloud.


Even better. Thanks.


----------



## branbran1984

fringe saddle bag in flax![emoji169]


----------



## Lake Effect

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4247510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach camera bag.  How sad it is that so many Coach fans will never get to own and appreciate the beautiful quality bags of so long ago❤️


So true. I ended up taking my BT Shoulder Sac and BT Bancroft bag both to breakfast and my girlfriend, who very much admires my vintage finds was almost swooning over all the British Tan-ness . It’s my neutral. I wear it with anything. Here’s my NYC girl. I love that my 20 something co-worker and 30 something niece use vintage Coach.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4247953
> 
> So true. I ended up taking my BT Shoulder Sac and BT Bancroft bag both to breakfast and my girlfriend, who very much admires my vintage finds was almost swooning over all the British Tan-ness . It’s my neutral. I wear it with anything. Here’s my NYC girl. I love that my 20 something co-worker and 30 something niece use vintage Coach.


Gorgeous bag @Lake Effect. I love this bag and BT. The bag charm is a great pop of color.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Using my Swagger color block bags with rainbow strap this weekend.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous bag @Lake Effect. I love this bag and BT. The bag charm is a great pop of color.


Ty. Want to pull out my fobs and try out a new one. See what bags I have not used recently. I completely love how fobs and new hangtags can give a bag a fresh look. And give an understated style a little extra zip.
 This girl needs some conditioning. Life, especially work, is really interfering with my bag rehab and maintainace schedule!!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4247953
> 
> So true. I ended up taking my BT Shoulder Sac and BT Bancroft bag both to breakfast and my girlfriend, who very much admires my vintage finds was almost swooning over all the British Tan-ness . It’s my neutral. I wear it with anything. Here’s my NYC girl. I love that my 20 something co-worker and 30 something niece use vintage Coach.


You know how I feel about this bag! I admire you for doubling the strap. I did that once but it was so tight I put it back.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> You know how I feel about this bag! I admire you for doubling the strap. I did that once but it was so tight I put it back.


Doing this really with strap makes it work great with this bag and my Patti. I like to hand carry. Or put it on my forearm. Side note, does anyone else carry on the forearm, aside from Queen Elizabeth?
For the Classic Hobo and Pocket Bag, I like to leave strap long. Go figure! Be cause I do like long straps too, especially for the Oliver and Ranch.
And I have a navy Rambler Legacy to dunk. I’ll let you know how I will wear it.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Doing this really with strap makes it work great with this bag and my Patti. I like to hand carry. Or put it on my forearm. Side note, does anyone else carry on the forearm, aside from Queen Elizabeth?
> For the Classic Hobo and Pocket Bag, I like to leave strap long. Go figure! Be cause I do like long straps too, especially for the Oliver and Ranch.
> And I have a navy Rambler Legacy to dunk. I’ll let you know how I will wear it.


I like the Rambler's Legacy with the strap long. I like small bags carried crossbody. I carry a few bags on the forearm like the Queen - Gramercy satchel and a Dooney satchel, because I don't have straps for them. But I don't do it for long, then I switch to hand carry. It makes me feel so grown up when I do.


----------



## elisabettaverde

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4247917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fringe saddle bag in flax![emoji169]


This fringe is too much!! A great, classic style with just a bit of edginess.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Here it is again, Tea Rose Dinky swaddled in my shimmery scarf.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Dinky was my shopping buddy today at TJ’s!


----------



## pursecharm1

Navy Bandit is out today.


----------



## SEWDimples

OhHelloDoll said:


> Using my Swagger color block bags with rainbow strap this weekend.
> View attachment 4248578


The Swagger looks good with this strap.



elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4249970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is again, Tea Rose Dinky swaddled in my shimmery scarf.


Love Tea Rose bags in Heather Grey. I have the Rogue 25.



BeachBagGal said:


> My Dinky was my shopping buddy today at TJ’s!
> View attachment 4250685


So cute. Dinky's are great little bags.



pursecharm1 said:


> View attachment 4250904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Bandit is out today.


I love the Bandit. I carried my Black Tooled Tea Rose for a few days. It is so comfy.


----------



## meepabeep

Dark brown 1414 duffle.


----------



## houseof999

Back to my Cherry Rogue 25. I love it whenever I'm back in this bag! [emoji171]


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Back to my Cherry Rogue 25. I love it whenever I'm back in this bag! [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251518



That bag is SOOO cute!!! [emoji523] [emoji173]️


----------



## Syren

Signature Charlie and Uni charm. Dare I say I almost prefer it without a charm?!  I’ve never wanted a signature bag and here I am with one and I don’t even want to put my beloved charms on it ... WHO AM I?  What have I become lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4251850
> 
> Signature Charlie and Uni charm. Dare I say I almost prefer it without a charm?!  I’ve never wanted a signature bag and here I am with one and I don’t even want to put my beloved charms on it ... WHO AM I?  What have I become lol



I agree it doesn’t need the Uni.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Syren said:


> View attachment 4251850
> 
> Signature Charlie and Uni charm. Dare I say I almost prefer it without a charm?!  I’ve never wanted a signature bag and here I am with one and I don’t even want to put my beloved charms on it ... WHO AM I?  What have I become lol


I’ve bought charms in the past because they were just so cute, and then always ended up taking them off my purse because I felt they took away from the beauty and lines of the bag. I don’t think it’s odd at all you don’t want Uni on there, even though she is obviously glorious.


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> I agree it doesn’t need the Uni.



[emoji1] I love my charms on my solid bags but this one doesn’t need it!


----------



## Syren

OhHelloDoll said:


> I’ve bought charms in the past because they were just so cute, and then always ended up taking them off my purse because I felt they took away from the beauty and lines of the bag. I don’t think it’s odd at all you don’t want Uni on there, even though she is obviously glorious.



She is glorious isn’t she [emoji23] I love my charms on my solid color bags and I’m particular about how they lay and where I attach them so that they compliment the bag instead of distracting. But I think with the signature print it doesn’t need accessories [emoji1] Thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Back to my Cherry Rogue 25. I love it whenever I'm back in this bag! [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251518


I like this bag. So cute. I like that the bag charm matches the cherries on the bag.


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. Chelsea.


----------



## dgphoto

Been MIA for a hot minute while work kicked my behind. Posting a few recycled pix. 
Yesterday:


Today:


And for tomorrow:


----------



## LaVisioneer

dgphoto said:


> Been MIA for a hot minute while work kicked my behind. Posting a few recycled pix.
> Yesterday:
> View attachment 4254122
> 
> Today:
> View attachment 4254123
> 
> And for tomorrow:
> View attachment 4254124



 Omg your bags are styled so nice!


----------



## dgphoto

LaVisioneer said:


> Omg your bags are styled so nice!



Thanks! I love adding doodads here and there. I’m starting to pare down my collection again and speed dating through some I don’t carry as often to see what I can part with. It’s harder than I’d like!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Super matchy with my vintage belt bag and cherries sneakers!


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Been MIA for a hot minute while work kicked my behind. Posting a few recycled pix.
> Yesterday:
> View attachment 4254122
> 
> Today:
> View attachment 4254123
> 
> And for tomorrow:
> View attachment 4254124


What a great variety! Your pink grace is especially lovely.



LaVisioneer said:


> Omg your bags are styled so nice!


 I agree!



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Super matchy with my vintage belt bag and cherries sneakers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254289


 This is really cute! (I can't pull off a belt bag, but you make it look great!)


----------



## holiday123

Duffle 20 and Vegas skyline tag


----------



## SEWDimples

My Pebbled Ace 28 with Minnie bad charm.


----------



## Syren

Cloud Bowery with Dark Fairytale accessories. [emoji41]


----------



## happyflower1

Date nite 

Sorry , won’t let me post pictures!! Ugh


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4255476
> 
> Cloud Bowery with Dark Fairytale accessories. [emoji41]



Don’t ya just love the poison apple charm?!? I have the same one and it just makes me smile every timeI use it, plus I love the glitter on the sides.


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Don’t ya just love the poison apple charm?!? I have the same one and it just makes me smile every timeI use it, plus I love the glitter on the sides.



Yes!  I love it too!  The glitter really brings it up a notch. I don’t know how it would hold up but I’d love to see the glitter trim on bag edges, on the right style I think it would look fun.


----------



## jcnc

OhHelloDoll said:


> Using my Swagger color block bags with rainbow strap this weekend.
> View attachment 4248578


Love the color combo and the strap makes it even more fun


----------



## jcnc

dgphoto said:


> Been MIA for a hot minute while work kicked my behind. Posting a few recycled pix.
> Yesterday:
> View attachment 4254122
> 
> Today:
> View attachment 4254123
> 
> And for tomorrow:
> View attachment 4254124


Love the range of colors u have!


----------



## happyflower1

Finally!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

happyflower1 said:


> View attachment 4256149
> 
> 
> Finally!!



Those are super cute and look like they would be actually comfortable to wear! They have a cute vintage feel to them.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

jcnc said:


> Love the color combo and the strap makes it even more fun


Thanks! Yes I’m glad the strap worked out. The original one that came with the swagger, the claps just pushed in and many times they would come unhooked from the bag and it would fall to the ground. So annoying!


----------



## houseof999

I moved into this vintage Bechamel leather crossbody few days ago. It's a great dupe in size and style of the BV small pillow with a lot more interesting (IMO) woven pattern.


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> I moved into this vintage Bechamel leather crossbody few days ago. It's a great dupe in size and style of the BV small pillow with a lot more interesting (IMO) woven pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256454


I love this!


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> I love this!


I think I paid less than $20 about two years ago. It looks like it was never used and it was sitting around not being used so I decided to start using it. Now she is well appreciated. [emoji16]


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> I think I paid less than $20 about two years ago. It looks like it was never used and it was sitting around not being used so I decided to start using it. Now she is well appreciated. [emoji16]


Wow, what a great buy! It's gorgeous. [emoji7]


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> Wow, what a great buy! It's gorgeous. [emoji7]


Omg you can have for even less! It's practically nothing! But you can see more views here: NMA

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153056296611


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> Omg you can have for even less! It's practically nothing! But you can see more views here: NMA
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153056296611


You're such a quick enabler! [emoji23] 
The shipping costs more than the asking price for the bag.


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> You're such a quick enabler! [emoji23]
> The shipping costs more than the asking price for the bag.


Lol yeah.. it can easily fit in a priority flat rate bubble envelope which is $8.75 or something like that. Can't hurt to ask the seller for a cheaper shipping. [emoji16]


----------



## Teagaggle

2nd gen Olive Rogue with owl charm


----------



## houseof999

It's Xmas palette at work and raining  outside so Madison Sutton is on duty to fight the rain and capture the holiday spirit! [emoji16][emoji307] [emoji1662][emoji318][emoji3511]


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> It's Xmas palette at work and raining  outside so Madison Sutton is on duty to fight the rain and capture the holiday spirit! [emoji16][emoji307] [emoji1662][emoji318][emoji3511]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256910



Love that red! [emoji173]️


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> It's Xmas palette at work and raining  outside so Madison Sutton is on duty to fight the rain and capture the holiday spirit! [emoji16][emoji307] [emoji1662][emoji318][emoji3511]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256910


BEAUTIFUL RED!


----------



## MKB0925

Edie in Oxblood


----------



## Lake Effect

Teagaggle said:


> 2nd gen Olive Rogue with owl charm
> View attachment 4256809


That owl is super cute and complements that bag amazingly. And the bag is great too, lol.


----------



## Lake Effect

happyflower1 said:


> View attachment 4256149
> 
> 
> Finally!!


I wish I had a Saturday night lined up to go with those shoes! Big sigh.


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. Charley.


----------



## dgphoto

Basic brown today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm carrying my new micro Sierra from the outlet for today's errands. I wanted a totally fun bag during the holidays and beyond for carrying very little while still being hands free. I've also put it next to the Parker for size a comparison.


----------



## katev

For the Thanksgiving holiday I am doing shades of brown and I have moved into my Tobacco and Black Copper Double Swagger 25133 BP TOB with my Studs Accordion Zip Wallet in saddle and gunmetal 75445 SAD.

To kick off the holiday season I have decorated the bag it with my mink Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC.


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm carrying my new micro Sierra from the outlet for today's errands. I wanted a totally fun bag during the holidays and beyond for carrying very little while still being hands free. I've also put it next to the Parker for size a comparison.


That is so cute. I love the color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> That is so cute. I love the color!


Thank you!


----------



## muggles

katev said:


> For the Thanksgiving holiday I am doing shades of brown and I have moved into my Tobacco and Black Copper Double Swagger 25133 BP TOB with my Studs Accordion Zip Wallet in saddle and gunmetal 75445 SAD.
> 
> To kick off the holiday season I have decorated the bag it with my mink Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC.
> 
> View attachment 4258206



Love, love love it all! Very handsome and classy!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> For the Thanksgiving holiday I am doing shades of brown and I have moved into my Tobacco and Black Copper Double Swagger 25133 BP TOB with my Studs Accordion Zip Wallet in saddle and gunmetal 75445 SAD.
> 
> To kick off the holiday season I have decorated the bag it with my mink Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC.
> 
> View attachment 4258206





muggles said:


> Love, love love it all! Very handsome and classy!



Thanks! I started out thinking that I should try and use some brighter but still muted and complimentary colors for the accessories, and I tried several options, but I didn't like anything as much as the brown on brown combinations with black hardware - so I figured "that works for November!"


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach X Disney Dark Fairy Tale Bell Flower print Army Green Rogue.


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> 2nd gen Olive Rogue with owl charm
> View attachment 4256809


Love this color and owl charm looks great with this bag.


katev said:


> For the Thanksgiving holiday I am doing shades of brown and I have moved into my Tobacco and Black Copper Double Swagger 25133 BP TOB with my Studs Accordion Zip Wallet in saddle and gunmetal 75445 SAD.
> 
> To kick off the holiday season I have decorated the bag it with my mink Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC.
> 
> View attachment 4258206


Love the look of this bag, plus it looks great both the wallet and key fob.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

dgphoto said:


> View attachment 4257560
> 
> Basic brown today!


What a nice looking bag, what is the name of it?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

katev said:


> For the Thanksgiving holiday I am doing shades of brown and I have moved into my Tobacco and Black Copper Double Swagger 25133 BP TOB with my Studs Accordion Zip Wallet in saddle and gunmetal 75445 SAD.
> 
> To kick off the holiday season I have decorated the bag it with my mink Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC.
> 
> View attachment 4258206


Really nice looking and the charm is perfect!


----------



## dgphoto

Luvpurplepurses said:


> What a nice looking bag, what is the name of it?



It’s a Charlie Hobo, F29881. [emoji4]


----------



## katev

SEWDimples said:


> Love this color and owl charm looks great with this bag.
> 
> Love the look of this bag, plus it looks great both the wallet and key fob.





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Really nice looking and the charm is perfect!



Thanks, I am enjoying carrying this bag and the reindeer fob puts me in a holiday mood!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm carrying my new micro Sierra from the outlet for today's errands. I wanted a totally fun bag during the holidays and beyond for carrying very little while still being hands free. I've also put it next to the Parker for size a comparison.


Absolutely adorable! May I ask where you got the pom pom?


----------



## Nana61256

Syren said:


> Good to now!  I really prefer when a satchels handles can stay up on their own. I don’t know why but when my bag is sitting by me at work I like the handles to be up [emoji23] The Cooper would look great in my office lol


I smiled when I saw this.  My Cooper has her own chair in my office.  Handles up, bag charms forward.  Every time I walk by I smile.  Silly but it is these silly little things that are fun.


----------



## Syren

Nana61256 said:


> I smiled when I saw this.  My Cooper has her own chair in my office.  Handles up, bag charms forward.  Every time I walk by I smile.  Silly but it is these silly little things that are fun.



Haha!  Exactly!  The charms and hang tags are always facing forward looking perfect [emoji23]


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

dgphoto said:


> It’s a Charlie Hobo, F29881. [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## muggles

Gray rivets duffle


----------



## houseof999

muggles said:


> View attachment 4259274
> 
> Gray rivets duffle


The elephant and the mouse! [emoji38]


----------



## muggles

houseof999 said:


> The elephant and the mouse! [emoji38]



That’s a good one! Love it![emoji208][emoji242]


----------



## muggles

Happy Thanksgiving [emoji884] everyone!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> The elephant and the mouse! [emoji38]





muggles said:


> That’s a good one! Love it![emoji208][emoji242]


I just got it lol!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Cheating today with the Ryder Satchel in Indian Teal from Fossil I picked up yesterday. Dr. Doodle is of course along for the ride! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the States!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4260040
> 
> 
> Cheating today with the Ryder Satchel in Indian Teal from Fossil I picked up yesterday. Dr. Doodle is of course along for the ride! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the States!



Great combo!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Just a small wristlet. Don’t need to carry much today. Happy Thanksgiving to those you celebrate it!! [emoji884]


----------



## Laurie Lou

BeachBagGal said:


> Great combo!!



Thank you!


----------



## anabg

Going light today and trying to decide on one of these 2.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

My "new vintage" Carnival bag today.


----------



## tealocean

anabg said:


> Going light today and trying to decide on one of these 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4260741


Aw! Woodstock is so cute! I'm loving that blue too!


----------



## tealocean

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4260040
> 
> 
> Cheating today with the Ryder Satchel in Indian Teal from Fossil I picked up yesterday. Dr. Doodle is of course along for the ride! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the States!


Stunning teal!


----------



## houseof999

Legacy duffle for the whole week. [emoji16]


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Legacy duffle for the whole week. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261004


It's a beautiful bag against a pretty and colorful backdrop! I hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## tlo

I don’t think I’ve ever cut the tags so fast. Took out the stuffing loaded her up and off with the tags. And I happened to be already using the perfect wallet for her.


----------



## Newpurselove

Picked up this sweet little dark denim saddle 17. Didn't think I would be such a fan of the brass hardware but I love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Best weekend/travel crossbody


----------



## BagsRGreat

tlo said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever cut the tags so fast. Took out the stuffing loaded her up and off with the tags. And I happened to be already using the perfect wallet for her.


I know exactly how you feel.  I did that two days ago (?) with my gray duffle with rivets.  I couldn't get it out of the very nicely ribbon-tied box and loaded quickly enough.  I have worn this bag two days straight so far, and I have no thought to change out any time soon-- unless, of course, I want to wear it in oxblood.  I felt the same way about that bag, too. There is something magical about these pebbly good duffles.


----------



## tlo

BagsRGreat said:


> I know exactly how you feel.  I did that two days ago (?) with my gray duffle with rivets.  I couldn't get it out of the very nicely ribbon-tied box and loaded quickly enough.  I have worn this bag two days straight so far, and I have no thought to change out any time soon-- unless, of course, I want to wear it in oxblood.  I felt the same way about that bag, too. There is something magical about these pebbly good duffles.



You described my feelings for this bag perfectly.  Normally I would change bags every day but I don't want to move out of it  I am eyeing the oxblood one but I've already been bad enough and still have the page 27 with rivets coming and the Red fringed saddle bag coming from FOS!!!!!!!!!!   But the oxblood duffle is starting to make me "twitch"  LMAO!


----------



## BagsRGreat

tlo said:


> You described my feelings for this bag perfectly.  Normally I would change bags every day but I don't want to move out of it  I am eyeing the oxblood one but I've already been bad enough and still have the page 27 with rivets coming and the Red fringed saddle bag coming from FOS!!!!!!!!!!   But the oxblood duffle is starting to make me "twitch"  LMAO!


Just be careful wearing the duffle out with a big puffy down coat.  I almost lost my 1941 hangtag this evening.  It dropped off my bag after rubbing against my coat.  I found it on the floor, put it into an inside pocket of the bag.  When I got home, I moved my bag charm onto the other side of the bag so I could put the hangtag back into that tiny little metal loop.
These bags are positively addictive for leather lovers!  Hope you love your fringed saddle bag and Page 27 with rivets.  I am intrigued by the Page 27 with leopard calf hair, but I just cannot stop squeezing my duffle bag! LOL.


----------



## tlo

BagsRGreat said:


> Just be careful wearing the duffle out with a big puffy down coat.  I almost lost my 1941 hangtag this evening.  It dropped off my bag after rubbing against my coat.  I found it on the floor, put it into an inside pocket of the bag.  When I got home, I moved my bag charm onto the other side of the bag so I could put the hangtag back into that tiny little metal loop.
> These bags are positively addictive for leather lovers!  Hope you love your fringed saddle bag and Page 27 with rivets.  I am intrigued by the Page 27 with leopard calf hair, but I just cannot stop squeezing my duffle bag! LOL.



OMG!  I'm so glad you found it!!!!!!!  Thanks for the heads up on that  I'll be careful.  I'll let you know what I thing of the Page  I'm intrigues by it also.  My red fringed saddle has a delivery date of Tuesday but I'm hoping it will show up a day early like C4C's did.  I ADORE the pebbled leather on this bag  Its so soft. 

Do you use an organizer in yours?  I haven't yet but I have some I've used for my speedies and nevderful's I could try.


----------



## BagsRGreat

tlo said:


> OMG!  I'm so glad you found it!!!!!!!  Thanks for the heads up on that  I'll be careful.  I'll let you know what I thing of the Page  I'm intrigues by it also.  My red fringed saddle has a delivery date of Tuesday but I'm hoping it will show up a day early like C4C's did.  I ADORE the pebbled leather on this bag  Its so soft.
> 
> Do you use an organizer in yours?  I haven't yet but I have some I've used for my speedies and nevderful's I could try.


Yes.  I have an organizer from Pursfection in it.  It is just the right size, and when I load it with all my stuff, it makes the bag take the ideal shape with that upper slouchiness we all love.  LOL.


----------



## tlo

BagsRGreat said:


> Yes.  I have an organizer from Pursfection in it.  It is just the right size, and when I load it with all my stuff, it makes the bag take the ideal shape with that upper slouchiness we all love.  LOL.



Awesome!!  Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## BagsRGreat

tlo said:


> Awesome!!  Thanks for all your help!!


You are very welcome, tio.


----------



## muggles

BagsRGreat said:


> Just be careful wearing the duffle out with a big puffy down coat.  I almost lost my 1941 hangtag this evening.  It dropped off my bag after rubbing against my coat.  I found it on the floor, put it into an inside pocket of the bag.  When I got home, I moved my bag charm onto the other side of the bag so I could put the hangtag back into that tiny little metal loop.
> These bags are positively addictive for leather lovers!  Hope you love your fringed saddle bag and Page 27 with rivets.  I am intrigued by the Page 27 with leopard calf hair, but I just cannot stop squeezing my duffle bag! LOL.



I purchased a small can of play doh
Put a small amount in hole where chain clasps
It hardened and now hang tag won’t fall off
And it’s not noticeable


----------



## BagsRGreat

muggles said:


> I purchased a small can of play doh
> Put a small amount in hole where chain clasps
> It hardened and now hang tag won’t fall off
> And it’s not noticeable


That sounds like a very interesting "cure" for what may be ailing my bag's hangtag.  I will have to try that.  Thanks!


----------



## Lake Effect

muggles said:


> I purchased a small can of play doh
> Put a small amount in hole where chain clasps
> It hardened and now hang tag won’t fall off
> And it’s not noticeable


As we say in the Rehab thread, nice MacGuyver move!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My pretty new Turnlock Edie for a great price at Dillards.  Love the gold hardware!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Legacy duffle for the whole week. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261004


Nice bag and COOL background!!!


----------



## dgphoto

Been in this bag for a few days. Love how easy it is to carry.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice bag and COOL background!!!


Thank you! It's at the play ground at hemisfair park in downtown San Antonio. [emoji846]


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Heather gray Swagger 27 this week.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

dgphoto said:


> Been in this bag for a few days. Love how easy it is to carry.


I like this


----------



## tlo

dgphoto said:


> Been in this bag for a few days. Love how easy it is to carry.



Gorgeous


----------



## Syren

dgphoto said:


> Been in this bag for a few days. Love how easy it is to carry.



Love!! Such a classy bag!  I have dreams of coach releasing another black Charlie with red interior [emoji7][emoji173]️

I’m using my signature Charlie this week and you are so right, it’s such an easy bag to carry.


----------



## carterazo

muggles said:


> I purchased a small can of play doh
> Put a small amount in hole where chain clasps
> It hardened and now hang tag won’t fall off
> And it’s not noticeable


Sounds like a great idea! I'll try it with my bags. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying beautiful Ms. Magenta for several days now.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Been carrying beautiful Ms. Magenta for several days now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263342


Old school. Love it


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Old school. Love it


Thank you! She still looks fabulous.


----------



## tlo

Syren said:


> Love!! Such a classy bag!  I have dreams of coach releasing another black Charlie with red interior [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> I’m using my signature Charlie this week and you are so right, it’s such an easy bag to carry.



The signature Charlie is on my list!


----------



## tlo

carterazo said:


> Been carrying beautiful Ms. Magenta for several days now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263342



That is so pretty  I miss the Madison line


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Thank you! She still looks fabulous.


Of course she does


----------



## Syren

tlo said:


> The signature Charlie is on my list!



I love it so much!  Can’t recommend it enough.


----------



## dgphoto

BAM! Today’s bag!


----------



## houseof999

dgphoto said:


> BAM! Today’s bag!


Love the handles! Why don't and 25 come with those handles!?! [emoji17]


----------



## tlo

Syren said:


> I love it so much!  Can’t recommend it enough.



Thanks Syren


----------



## tlo

dgphoto said:


> BAM! Today’s bag!



GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

carterazo said:


> Been carrying beautiful Ms. Magenta for several days now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263342


Such a beautiful bag, just love that color!


----------



## carterazo

tlo said:


> That is so pretty  I miss the Madison line





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Such a beautiful bag, just love that color!


Thanks, ladies!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Oxblood Rogue today.


----------



## carterazo

Finally pulled her out. Legacy N/S satchel in cognac


----------



## MKB0925

carterazo said:


> Finally pulled her out. Legacy N/S satchel in cognac
> View attachment 4266221


Such a beauty!


----------



## carterazo

MKB0925 said:


> Such a beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## karina_g

Coach Hudson Tote


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

carterazo said:


> Finally pulled her out. Legacy N/S satchel in cognac
> View attachment 4266221


What a really nice looking classic bag!


----------



## carterazo

Luvpurplepurses said:


> What a really nice looking classic bag!


Thank you!


----------



## LaVisioneer

carterazo said:


> Finally pulled her out. Legacy N/S satchel in cognac
> View attachment 4266221


 
Such a beauty! What's the style number?


----------



## TCB

karina_g said:


> Coach Hudson Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266506


I love this. I love a good tote.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Happy Friday!!  I’m using this beautiful sparkling tote with my little Uni as my carryall today.  DH and I went to a small concert for a New Orleans based singer/musician; upon arrival we were feeling a bit old since the crowd had to be half our age, and the venue was standing room only, hah!  Well, we still had a great time even though I limped out 3 hours later in my 3 inch heels.   But at least I was cute.


----------



## SEWDimples

Heather Grey Bedford Hobo.


----------



## tealocean

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4266913
> View attachment 4266914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!!  I’m using this beautiful sparkling tote with my little Uni as my carryall today.  DH and I went to a small concert for a New Orleans based singer/musician; upon arrival we were feeling a bit old since the crowd had to be half our age, and the venue was standing room only, hah!  Well, we still had a great time even though I limped out 3 hours later in my 3 inch heels.   But at least I was cute.


Such a beautiful tote!


----------



## karina_g

TCB said:


> I love this. I love a good tote.


Thanks it's a great bag


----------



## carterazo

LaVisioneer said:


> Such a beauty! What's the style number?


Thank you!
It's  #26261


----------



## lia_siswanto

dgphoto said:


> BAM! Today’s bag!



Beautiful!! This must be oxblood with whiplash handle and suede on the sides?? Soo beautiful! Congratulation [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lia_siswanto

Switch to this beauty...


----------



## Bagmedic

lia_siswanto said:


> Switch to this beauty...


Love the Rogue totes!  When I first saw them I never thought I'd spend that much money on a tote but prefer this much more to their market tote.  I like the structure in the rogue tote and the handles drove me crazy on the market tote.  The handles on the rogue tote are much better.  is this the beechwood color?  I think I'm going to get another color in the next SAS and this is on my list of choices along with chalk w/ rivets.  I have heather grey, black w/ links and the river blue one w/ linked tea roses.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Took this beauty shopping with me today!


----------



## elisabettaverde

This is gorgeous!!  I’ve low-key been wanting this since it debuted.  Is it the purple or blue toned?


----------



## lia_siswanto

Bagmedic said:


> Love the Rogue totes!  When I first saw them I never thought I'd spend that much money on a tote but prefer this much more to their market tote.  I like the structure in the rogue tote and the handles drove me crazy on the market tote.  The handles on the rogue tote are much better.  is this the beechwood color?  I think I'm going to get another color in the next SAS and this is on my list of choices along with chalk w/ rivets.  I have heather grey, black w/ links and the river blue one w/ linked tea roses.



Yes! Me too [emoji28]....correct, this is the beechwood with floral interior..so beautiful. I prefer rogue totes rather than market tote especially because of the handles too. I've been eyeing this for so loooong and finally with 40% off...I cant resist haha.


----------



## Bagmedic

lia_siswanto said:


> Yes! Me too [emoji28]....correct, this is the beechwood with floral interior..so beautiful. I prefer rogue totes rather than market tote especially because of the handles too. I've been eyeing this for so loooong and finally with 40% off...I cant resist haha.


Such a nice and unusual neutral and the floral interior is a nice surprise!  On my list!  I think you just convinced me (or I convinced myself!) that I would prefer beechwood over the chalk one with rivets!


----------



## Ireiki4u

elisabettaverde said:


> This is gorgeous!!  I’ve low-key been wanting this since it debuted.  Is it the purple or blue toned?


The tea rose is purple toned, I have the dinky in the same color. Actually I have so many tea rose bags I am obsessed.


----------



## Bagmedic

Ireiki4u said:


> The tea rose is purple toned, I have the dinky in the same color. Actually I have so many tea rose bags I am obsessed.


Family photo???  Tea roses are just so cheery to look at!


----------



## katev

I thought that this would be a good choice for the season. I am carrying the Rhyder Satchel in Brass Metallic, Two Tone Leather with Black Antique Nickel Hardware, 33739 QB BRS, and I think that she looks good with my mink Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC.

I have been carrying my tobacco double swagger, but the weather has been rainy and snowy and wet and I think that the metallic leather is better suited for the conditions.


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I thought that this would be a good choice for the season. I am carrying the Rhyder Satchel in Brass Metallic, Two Tone Leather with Black Antique Nickel Hardware, 33739 QB BRS, and I think that she looks good with my mink Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC.
> 
> I have been carrying my tobacco double swagger, but the weather has been rainy and snowy and wet and I think that the metallic leather is better suited for the conditions.
> 
> View attachment 4268292
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268293



Perfect combo! I love looking at your bag/fob pairings! [emoji3]


----------



## TCB

Bowery


----------



## BeachBagGal

TCB said:


> Bowery
> 
> View attachment 4268393



What a cutie!


----------



## TCB

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cutie!


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Been carrying beautiful Ms. Magenta for several days now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263342


Gorgeous color. I missed the gathered leather bags.



dgphoto said:


> BAM! Today’s bag!


Awesome. Love the handles on this Rogue.



ShoeSquirrel said:


> Oxblood Rogue today.


Beautiful Rogue.



carterazo said:


> Finally pulled her out. Legacy N/S satchel in cognac
> View attachment 4266221


Love the Legacy colors.



karina_g said:


> Coach Hudson Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266506


I have this tote in Saddle color. I need to use it more.



elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4266913
> View attachment 4266914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!!  I’m using this beautiful sparkling tote with my little Uni as my carryall today.  DH and I went to a small concert for a New Orleans based singer/musician; upon arrival we were feeling a bit old since the crowd had to be half our age, and the venue was standing room only, hah!  Well, we still had a great time even though I limped out 3 hours later in my 3 inch heels.   But at least I was cute.


Pretty color.



lia_siswanto said:


> Switch to this beauty...


Nice. I've been eyeing the Rogue tote during this sale.



Ireiki4u said:


> Took this beauty shopping with me today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267567


Bag twin. Love the tea roses.



katev said:


> I thought that this would be a good choice for the season. I am carrying the Rhyder Satchel in Brass Metallic, Two Tone Leather with Black Antique Nickel Hardware, 33739 QB BRS, and I think that she looks good with my mink Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC.
> 
> I have been carrying my tobacco double swagger, but the weather has been rainy and snowy and wet and I think that the metallic leather is better suited for the conditions.
> 
> View attachment 4268292
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268293


Missed the Rhyder bags, except for mini. The charms looks good with this bag. Perfect color for fall.



TCB said:


> Bowery
> 
> View attachment 4268393


Beautiful colors and details.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous color. I missed the gathered leather bags.
> 
> 
> Awesome. Love the handles on this Rogue.
> 
> 
> Beautiful Rogue.
> 
> 
> Love the Legacy colors.
> 
> 
> I have this tote in Saddle color. I need to use it more.
> 
> 
> Pretty color.
> 
> 
> Nice. I've been eyeing the Rogue tote during this sale.
> 
> 
> Bag twin. Love the tea roses.
> 
> 
> Missed the Rhyder bags, except for mini. The charms looks good with this bag. Perfect color for fall.
> 
> 
> Beautiful colors and details.


Thanks!


----------



## TCB

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful colors and details.



Thank you!


----------



## Bagmedic

katev said:


> I thought that this would be a good choice for the season. I am carrying the Rhyder Satchel in Brass Metallic, Two Tone Leather with Black Antique Nickel Hardware, 33739 QB BRS, and I think that she looks good with my mink Reindeer Fob 62724 SV MC.
> 
> I have been carrying my tobacco double swagger, but the weather has been rainy and snowy and wet and I think that the metallic leather is better suited for the conditions.
> 
> View attachment 4268292
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268293


How has the metallic held up?  Any issues?  TIA!


----------



## katev

Bagmedic said:


> How has the metallic held up?  Any issues?  TIA!



So far it is holding up just fine, not problems at all, have you heard of any problems with the metallic Rhyder bags?

I have a metallic copper Zoe bag that lost its metallic finish in spots along the wear patterns, but so far no problems with the brass Rhyder.

I like this metallic Rhyder and my only complaint is that the strap is longer than I prefer and I cannot double it because the attachment loops are too small; but the strap is adjustable and I have it on the shortest setting, and that works okay. The strap on my Workwear Colorblock Rhyder is really long, but I am able to double it and adjust it to a comfortable shoulder length.

See below for the catalog information for the Brass Rhyder. After my experience with the copper Zoe I wasn't planning to buy another metallic leather bag, but I found this Brass Rhyder in Clearance at the Outlet (and I had coupon!) so I got it for only $150 and I figured at that price - I could take the risk.


----------



## katev

BeachBagGal said:


> Perfect combo! I love looking at your bag/fob pairings! [emoji3]





SEWDimples said:


> ...Missed the Rhyder bags, except for mini. The charms looks good with this bag. Perfect color for fall..



Thank you! I was thinking of using my black nickel Teddy Bear charm, but I thought that the Reindeer looked better - and perfect for the season!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

katev said:


> So far it is holding up just fine, not problems at all, have you heard of any problems with the metallic Rhyder bags?
> 
> I have a metallic copper Zoe bag that lost its metallic finish in spots along the wear patterns, but so far no problems with the brass Rhyder.
> 
> I like this metallic Rhyder and my only complaint is that the strap is longer than I prefer and I cannot double it because the attachment loops are too small; but the strap is adjustable and I have it on the shortest setting, and that works okay. The strap on my Workwear Colorblock Rhyder is really long, but I am able to double it and adjust it to a comfortable shoulder length.
> 
> See below for the catalog information for the Brass Rhyder. After my experience with the copper Zoe I wasn't planning to buy another metallic leather bag, but I found this Brass Rhyder in Clearance at the Outlet (and I had coupon!) so I got it for only $150 and I figured at that price - I could take the risk.
> 
> View attachment 4268727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268728


I'm the dummy that keeps forgetting how to shorten the rhyder 33 strap. Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## katev

Harley77 said:


> I'm the dummy that keeps forgetting how to shorten the rhyder 33 strap. Do you have a pic of it?



Here is a photo of using the "double-strap technique" to shorten the length of very long strap. I am using it here with my Honey-colored Large Soft Retro Glove Suede Borough 32295 UE HON. See the procedure below; it’s pretty simple once you try it.

- Unhook both ends of the adjustable crossbody strap and remove it from the bag
- Unbuckle the strap so that it separates into 2 parts
- Pick up the long part and clip it to the ring on 1 side of the bag
- Thread the long strap through the ring on the other side of the bag
- Pick up the short piece and rebuckle it to the long piece of the strap
- Clip the buckled short end to the same side of the bag where the long piece is clipped
- Adjust the length of the new "shoulder strap" as needed by changing the buckle hole used

To give credit where it is due, it was the husband of a tpfer named @lovemyzoes that originally figured out how to make his wife's new Kristin bag work better for her by doubling the strap. He probably never knew how much happiness he gave to many, many women with that smart idea; I know that I am very grateful to him!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> How has the metallic held up?  Any issues?  TIA!


I own the larger one in black and sliver


----------



## AstridRhapsody

katev said:


> Here is a photo of using the "double-strap technique" to shorten the length of very long strap. I am using it here with my Honey-colored Large Soft Retro Glove Suede Borough 32295 UE HON. See the procedure below; it’s pretty simple once you try it.
> 
> - Unhook both ends of the adjustable crossbody strap and remove it from the bag
> - Unbuckle the strap so that it separates into 2 parts
> - Pick up the long part and clip it to the ring on 1 side of the bag
> - Thread the long strap through the ring on the other side of the bag
> - Pick up the short piece and rebuckle it to the long piece of the strap
> - Clip the buckled short end to the same side of the bag where the long piece is clipped
> - Adjust the length of the new "shoulder strap" as needed by changing the buckle hole used
> 
> To give credit where it is due, it was the husband of a tpfer named @lovemyzoes that originally figured out how to make his wife's new Kristin bag work better for her by doubling the strap. He probably never knew how much happiness he gave to many, many women with that smart idea; I know that I am very grateful to him!
> 
> View attachment 4268919


Thanks so much for posting this! I just tried it and the leather strap on my rhyder is kind of too wide. I had to fold the leather strap to get it to fit through the ring


----------



## TCB

I have a metallic green mini rhyder and no problems with the metallic.


----------



## BeachBagGal

This cutie today!


----------



## houseof999

My new Baby Ace!


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> My new Baby Ace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270063


So cute! What were you able to fit inside?


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> So cute! What were you able to fit inside?


Hehe, not much. Just keys, zip around card case and a lipstick.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> My new Baby Ace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270063


This is so cute, and the leather looks beautiful!


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> This cutie today!
> View attachment 4270018



So cute!  I wish we saw more star rivets from Coach [emoji7]


----------



## TCB

BeachBagGal said:


> This cutie today!
> View attachment 4270018


I love this one! I loved all the colors it came in too. Super cute!


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> My new Baby Ace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270063



OMGee that is the cutest little Ace!!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> This cutie today!
> View attachment 4270018



Love this!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Oxblood Nomad with outlet flower charm. I have not carried this bag in a long time. The glovetanned leather feels good.


----------



## Sarah03

SEWDimples said:


> Oxblood Nomad with outlet flower charm. I have not carried this bag in a long time. The glovetanned leather feels good.
> 
> View attachment 4270190



She’s a classy lady!


----------



## houseof999

Sarah03 said:


> OMGee that is the cutest little Ace!!


IKR! I didn't know what I was getting because I knew it was smaller than a regular Ace and there were no measurements in the listing. I thought it's like Rogue 25 size but when I opened the box I said same thing as you! It's ultra kawaii! [emoji12][emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> She’s a classy lady!


Thank you.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> So cute!  I wish we saw more star rivets from Coach [emoji7]



Thanks! Me too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

TCB said:


> I love this one! I loved all the colors it came in too. Super cute!



Thanks! Ditto!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Love this!!



Thx! One one of my favs!


----------



## Sarah03

1941 Red!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> 1941 Red!



[emoji7] This red gets me every time!! Gooorgeous and perfect with the fob!


----------



## branbran1984

Parker!


----------



## TCB

Men's Large Pouch as a clutch


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Prettty


----------



## CoachCruiser

My purple colorblock dinky bag...got this when it was on sale. I love this bag!


----------



## carterazo

CoachCruiser said:


> My purple colorblock dinky bag...got this when it was on sale. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270751
> View attachment 4270752


I had not seen this one! So pretty. [emoji7]


----------



## CoachCruiser

carterazo said:


> I had not seen this one! So pretty. [emoji7]


Thank you so much! I love purple, so I HAD to get it!!


----------



## Winterfell5

CoachCruiser said:


> My purple colorblock dinky bag...got this when it was on sale. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270751
> View attachment 4270752


I love the colorblock on this bag, so pretty!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Winterfell5 said:


> I love the colorblock on this bag, so pretty!!


Thank you, winterfell5!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sarah03 said:


> 1941 Red!


Love this RED! What a beautiful combo! The black charm takes this bag to another level!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

branbran1984 said:


> Parker!


So pretty!! I want NEED this in my life! I think I'm  a sucker for Coach's tea rose lock!


----------



## Alexa5

Tattoo Dreamer


----------



## Syren

Alexa5 said:


> Tattoo Dreamer
> View attachment 4271120



How lovely!  Would you say this pic is color accurate?


----------



## Alexa5

Syren said:


> How lovely!  Would you say this pic is color accurate?


I think the color is somewhere in between this pic and the pics in the ban thread.  It is greener than this picture is showing (but not as dark as the indoor pics in the ban thread).  It is hard to capture the color in a picture!  There are no blue tones in the green as this pic shows--it really is a true forest green in my opinion.


----------



## tealocean

CoachCruiser said:


> My purple colorblock dinky bag...got this when it was on sale. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270751
> View attachment 4270752


Wow, this color is gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachCruiser said:


> My purple colorblock dinky bag...got this when it was on sale. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270751
> View attachment 4270752


Love the color


----------



## Syren

Alexa5 said:


> I think the color is somewhere in between this pic and the pics in the ban thread.  It is greener than this picture is showing (but not as dark as the indoor pics in the ban thread).  It is hard to capture the color in a picture!  There are no blue tones in the green as this pic shows--it really is a true forest green in my opinion.



Sounds like a beautiful color, thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachCruiser said:


> My purple colorblock dinky bag...got this when it was on sale. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270751
> View attachment 4270752



Cutie! I don’t remember this color combo. What are the color names?


----------



## SEWDimples

TCB said:


> View attachment 4270500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's Large Pouch as a clutch


Cute. I love a good Pouch.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Prettty


I love this color in the Whiplash Saddle bag.



CoachCruiser said:


> My purple colorblock dinky bag...got this when it was on sale. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270751
> View attachment 4270752


This colorblock is perfect.



Alexa5 said:


> Tattoo Dreamer
> View attachment 4271120


I like the Tattoo on this Dreamer.


----------



## musiclover

A little holiday cheer...my crossgrain turnlock tote in Cloud ($100 deal at the outlets this summer) and my much loved Coach snow globe charm. I call it "Christmas in the City."   Don't mind my Harrods lunch bag in the background.


----------



## katev

SEWDimples said:


> Oxblood Nomad with outlet flower charm. I have not carried this bag in a long time. The glovetanned leather feels good.
> 
> View attachment 4270190



I love Nomads, they are such classic, beautiful bags!


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> A little holiday cheer...my crossgrain turnlock tote in Cloud ($100 deal at the outlets this summer) and my much loved Coach snow globe charm. I call it "Christmas in the City."   Don't mind my Harrods lunch bag in the background.
> 
> View attachment 4271594



This bag charm is so cute.



katev said:


> I love Nomads, they are such classic, beautiful bags!


Thank you. I agree. I have 3 from retail (Sand with Exotic strap, True Red and Oxblood) and 3 from outlet (Burnished Saddle, Cerise and Forest). I'm not sure if I plan to keep them all.


----------



## TCB

SEWDimples said:


> Cute. I love a good Pouch.
> 
> 
> I love this color in the Whiplash Saddle bag.
> 
> 
> This colorblock is perfect.
> 
> 
> I like the Tattoo on this Dreamer.



Thanks!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Runnin' 'round town with errands. I'm a busy gal today with my Coach Mini Borough and LeSportsac tote in the same colorway [emoji7]


----------



## lasvegasann

I am really enjoying this purse!


----------



## gr8onteej

Parker backpack.  Using as a shoulder bag.  (This one is from Macy’s).


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> A little holiday cheer...my crossgrain turnlock tote in Cloud ($100 deal at the outlets this summer) and my much loved Coach snow globe charm. I call it "Christmas in the City."   Don't mind my Harrods lunch bag in the background.
> 
> View attachment 4271594



Perfect charm for this time of year!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday I carried this micro mini. For size comparison I am showing it with my card organizer which I used as a wallet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Parker backpack.  Using as a shoulder bag.  (This one is from Macy’s).


You holding out. You didnt tell me you got her


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I carried this micro mini. For size comparison I am showing it with my card organizer which I used as a wallet.


Oh so cute but does your phone fit inside?


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Oh so cute but does your phone fit inside?


Thank you House!  This bag makes me so darn happy cuz it is sooo little and cute, but it looks like a big bag. Unfortunately, my huge Note 9 goes in the bag, but it does not zip. I think it may fit an iphone x though.  Still, this isn't a problem for me with this bag because I usually have the phone in my hand or in my coat pocket anyway.
I checked with one of my DD's phones, which is an iPhone 7Plus, and it fits, and zips partially. When I zipped  it all the way, the bag felt stressed.

The 1st pic has the cover for Note 9.
The 2nd pic has the iPhone  7 plus inside.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you House! [emoji2] This bag makes me so darn happy cuz it is sooo little and cute, but it looks like a big bag. Unfortunately, my huge Note 9 goes in the bag, but it does not zip. I think it may fit an iphone x though.  Still, this isn't a problem for me with this bag because I usually have the phone in my hand or in my coat pocket anyway.
> I checked with one of my DD's phones, which is an iPhone 7Plus, and it fits, and zips partially. When I zipped  it all the way, the bag felt stressed.
> 
> The 1st pic has the cover for Note 9.
> The 2nd pic has the iPhone  7 plus inside.


This is very helpful! Thank you! I wonder if the micro Bennett is any bigger. It looks bigger. [emoji848]


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> A little holiday cheer...my crossgrain turnlock tote in Cloud ($100 deal at the outlets this summer) and my much loved Coach snow globe charm. I call it "Christmas in the City."   Don't mind my Harrods lunch bag in the background.
> 
> View attachment 4271594


  That is a great charm!


----------



## Minchanka

Burnt Orange!


----------



## meepabeep

Rouge Chelsea.


----------



## CoachCruiser

BeachBagGal said:


> Cutie! I don’t remember this color combo. What are the color names?


I wish I could remember- I know one of them is “iris”- I will ask my SA and get back to you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachCruiser said:


> I wish I could remember- I know one of them is “iris”- I will ask my SA and get back to you!



No rush. I’m just always curious about color names. [emoji3]


----------



## CoachMaven

Sarah03 said:


> 1941 Red!


I need to break mine out for the season!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My side piece this morning


----------



## branbran1984

Just got her and I’m in love [emoji7]


----------



## RandomPedro

branbran1984 said:


> Just got her and I’m in love [emoji7]



We need more mod shots of the bag and how much room does it have inside!? Looks sunning!


----------



## musiclover

Just back from a work Christmas gathering.  I brought my favourite Coach evening bag, a Madison gathered small bag with jewelled key ring as a purse charm.  This bag can hold a lot, including a small cosmetic bag, phone, sunglasses, small card case and hand lotion.


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> Just back from a work Christmas gathering.  I brought my favourite Coach evening bag, a Madison gathered small bag with jewelled key ring as a purse charm.  This bag can hold a lot, including a small cosmetic bag, phone, sunglasses, small card case and hand lotion.
> 
> View attachment 4273368



So cute!  I always loved the gathered leather bags from a few years back!


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> So cute!  I always loved the gathered leather bags from a few years back!


Thanks, Syren!  It’s my last piece of gathered leather. Wish I hadn’t sold my other ones as they look so good for the holidays but anyways...I was feeling overwhelmed at the time with everything I owned. I don’t want to start selling things off again because of that feeling.  I’m trying to be more careful now with my purchases so I feel I have what I want but without going overboard.


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> Thanks, Syren!  It’s my last piece of gathered leather. Wish I hadn’t sold my other ones as they look so good for the holidays but anyways...I was feeling overwhelmed at the time with everything I owned. I don’t want to start selling things off again because of that feeling.  I’m trying to be more careful now with my purchases so I feel I have what I want but without going overboard.



I know what you mean, but at least you have this one to enjoy the gathered leather!  I’m trying to do the same and be much more thoughtful with my purchases. I don’t need every bag that I like [emoji23]


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> I know what you mean, but at least you have this one to enjoy the gathered leather!  I’m trying to do the same and be much more thoughtful with my purchases. I don’t need every bag that I like [emoji23]


I’m trying to remind myself of the same thing!  I’m feeling very satisfied with my new Charlie and jewelled phone crossbody. They are really pretty pieces and good additions to my Coach collection. But beyond that I’m not sure. I notice FOS had a laptop bag which I’m interested in but I need to see it in person.


----------



## Lake Effect

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My side piece this morning


Someone posting this bag about a year ago got me to go to a retail store for about the first time in a decade to simply check it out. It made vintage-loving-me realize there are some hot contemporary bags out there. I see this bag in my future.  Gorgeous.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lake Effect said:


> Someone posting this bag about a year ago got me to go to a retail store for about the first time in a decade to simply check it out. It made vintage-loving-me realize there are some hot contemporary bags out there. I see this bag in my future.  Gorgeous.


My daughter just tired to take her.  Not today lil girl...not today. Lol


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Just back from a work Christmas gathering.  I brought my favourite Coach evening bag, a Madison gathered small bag with jewelled key ring as a purse charm.  This bag can hold a lot, including a small cosmetic bag, phone, sunglasses, small card case and hand lotion.
> 
> View attachment 4273368



This leather looks very soft and yummy.  A real elegant black bag


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> This leather looks very soft and yummy.  A real elegant black bag


Thank you, IM. It is a very lovely bag.  I enjoy carrying her so much.


----------



## houseof999

Switched for work.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Switched for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275637


Girl. That is my love that got away


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Switched for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275637



[emoji173]️ that red cutie!!


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Girl. That is my love that got away


I had to hunt it down! I saw it first last year but it had no strap. Then stalked eBay but it was over $100. I finally found it from a different seller for $60! I want the mustard version of it too but I can never find it in good condition! It's the perfect size and the only embossed signature leather bag I have! The only other signature pattern bag I have is the legacy Candace because the colors make me happy and feels patriotic to me. [emoji16][emoji631]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> I had to hunt it down! I saw it first last year but it had no strap. Then stalked eBay but it was over $100. I finally found it from a different seller for $60! I want the mustard version of it too but I can never find it in good condition! It's the perfect size and the only embossed signature leather bag I have! The only other signature pattern bag I have is the legacy Candace because the colors make me happy and feels patriotic to me. [emoji16][emoji631]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275648


Yoooo. Hawwwt


----------



## branbran1984

Trying to be fancy today for my finals [emoji23]


----------



## Sunshine mama

branbran1984 said:


> Trying to be fancy today for my finals [emoji23]


Beautiful ! May I ask what this is called?


----------



## CoachCruiser

Broke out of my Nomad in “racing green” along with my Wizard of Oz goodies


----------



## holiday123

Giving this tote some attention. Forgot how easy it is to carry.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4275882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke out of my Nomad in “racing green” along with my Wizard of Oz goodies



Such a cute combo!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Giving this tote some attention. Forgot how easy it is to carry.



Such a beauty and your fob looks great on there!


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Switched for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275637


I think I have this same bag or one similar. It is red with the same print. It is packed away somewhere.  I need to find it.



branbran1984 said:


> Trying to be fancy today for my finals [emoji23]


I really like this bag. So classic. It looks good with the chain strap.



CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4275882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke out of my Nomad in “racing green” along with my Wizard of Oz goodies


Your Nomad looks good with the Wizard of Oz accessories.


holiday123 said:


> Giving this tote some attention. Forgot how easy it is to carry.


I like the links. Also, the bag charms goes very well with it.


----------



## musiclover

For work this week. My beautiful Borough in black with turnlocks and snowflake purse charm from the outlet last year.


----------



## TCB

musiclover said:


> For work this week. My beautiful Borough in black with turnlocks and snowflake purse charm from the outlet last year.
> 
> View attachment 4276036


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful ! May I ask what this is called?


This is gorgeous! I had not seen it before. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## LaVisioneer

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful ! May I ask what this is called?



I second this question!
 So cute! It looks like a mix between the vintage Regina or Madison Gracie and modern day quilted Parker.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LaVisioneer said:


> I second this question!
> So cute! It looks like a mix between the vintage Regina or Madison Gracie and modern day quilted Parker.


I agree!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Coach Market tote yesterday in cloud.


----------



## MKB0925

musiclover said:


> For work this week. My beautiful Borough in black with turnlocks and snowflake purse charm from the outlet last year.
> 
> View attachment 4276036


What a gorgeous bag and love the snowflake!


----------



## Syren

LaVisioneer said:


> I second this question!
> So cute! It looks like a mix between the vintage Regina or Madison Gracie and modern day quilted Parker.



Exactly what I think!  I first saw the Copley and Gracie a few months back for the first time, I don’t pay attention to much vintage but really liked that style. This new one looks like the Parker version. I’m digging it!  I haven’t seen the name posted yet.


----------



## musiclover

MKB0925 said:


> What a gorgeous bag and love the snowflake!


Thank you, MKB!  I’m pleased with how beautifully the leather has held up. It’s one of my favourite black bags. The snowflake is my only purse charm with gold coloured hardware to match all my brass hardware bags. I love all the studs on it.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Coach Market tote yesterday in cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276249


Perfect!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

After receiving a bag they must have used as a football...It is finally here!
Coach Page 27 in Black


----------



## branbran1984

So here is the bag in more detail that many of you asked for! I tried my best to take pics of it! 
- So this is the Parker top handle in the quilted black with brass hardware. 

Outside
- There is a small back pocket.
- No feet on the bottom
- This one has the C clasp 
- The strap is part chain and leather

Inside
- It has 2 compartments 
- Microfiber for the lining
- 1 slip pocket
- 1 VERYYY tight zip pocket. 

First impression
- I thought this bag would be the name of the bag. A Parker with a top handle on it. But it’s reminds me more of a Bowery with a top handle on it lol. It’s much smaller than a Parker when it comes to what you can put into the bag. Like I can’t fit a full size wallet or a larger pouch. The 1941 clutch will fit but I don’t feel like it’s comfortable for me. I think it’s because of the walls of the the bag are so concave that it limits what you can put into it. Carried it for 2 days and I love it! Reminds me of a Chanel Trendy look and vibe but on a college budget! Hopes this help!


----------



## Sunshine mama

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4276502
> View attachment 4276503
> View attachment 4276504
> View attachment 4276505
> View attachment 4276506
> View attachment 4276507
> View attachment 4276508
> 
> 
> So here is the bag in more detail that many of you asked for! I tried my best to take pics of it!
> - So this is the Parker top handle in the quilted black with brass hardware.
> 
> Outside
> - There is a small back pocket.
> - No feet on the bottom
> - This one has the C clasp
> - The strap is part chain and leather
> 
> Inside
> - It has 2 compartments
> - Microfiber for the lining
> - 1 slip pocket
> - 1 VERYYY tight zip pocket.
> 
> First impression
> - I thought this bag would be the name of the bag. A Parker with a top handle on it. But it’s reminds me more of a Bowery with a top handle on it lol. It’s much smaller than a Parker when it comes to what you can put into the bag. Like I can’t fit a full size wallet or a larger pouch. The 1941 clutch will fit but I don’t feel like it’s comfortable for me. I think it’s because of the walls of the the bag are so concave that it limits what you can put into it. Carried it for 2 days and I love it! Reminds me of a Chanel Trendy look and vibe but on a college budget! Hopes this help!


Thank you!!! You're the best!!! Do you happen to have the style number for this??? Is this a current model cuz I don't see it on the website?


----------



## Glttglam

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Perfect!


Thanks


----------



## musiclover

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Coach Market tote yesterday in cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276249


I love this colour!  I have the turn lock tote in Cloud but the leather is cross grain. It is such a pretty bag.  Here’s mine from September.  I carry it daily for work.


----------



## Glttglam

musiclover said:


> I love this colour!  I have the turn lock tote in Cloud but the leather is cross grain. It is such a pretty bag.  Here’s mine from September.  I carry it daily for work.
> View attachment 4276721


Thanks Yours is very pretty too.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Thanks for sharing photos. Ahhh so cute!!  I also love your embellished Parker! 

Does the chain part of the strap fit through the d rings on the back so you can double up the strap?






branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4276502
> View attachment 4276503
> View attachment 4276504
> View attachment 4276505
> View attachment 4276506
> View attachment 4276507
> View attachment 4276508
> 
> 
> So here is the bag in more detail that many of you asked for! I tried my best to take pics of it!
> - So this is the Parker top handle in the quilted black with brass hardware.
> 
> Outside
> - There is a small back pocket.
> - No feet on the bottom
> - This one has the C clasp
> - The strap is part chain and leather
> 
> Inside
> - It has 2 compartments
> - Microfiber for the lining
> - 1 slip pocket
> - 1 VERYYY tight zip pocket.
> 
> First impression
> - I thought this bag would be the name of the bag. A Parker with a top handle on it. But it’s reminds me more of a Bowery with a top handle on it lol. It’s much smaller than a Parker when it comes to what you can put into the bag. Like I can’t fit a full size wallet or a larger pouch. The 1941 clutch will fit but I don’t feel like it’s comfortable for me. I think it’s because of the walls of the the bag are so concave that it limits what you can put into it. Carried it for 2 days and I love it! Reminds me of a Chanel Trendy look and vibe but on a college budget! Hopes this help!


----------



## Bagmedic

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4276502
> View attachment 4276503
> View attachment 4276504
> View attachment 4276505
> View attachment 4276506
> View attachment 4276507
> View attachment 4276508
> 
> 
> So here is the bag in more detail that many of you asked for! I tried my best to take pics of it!
> - So this is the Parker top handle in the quilted black with brass hardware.
> 
> Outside
> - There is a small back pocket.
> - No feet on the bottom
> - This one has the C clasp
> - The strap is part chain and leather
> 
> Inside
> - It has 2 compartments
> - Microfiber for the lining
> - 1 slip pocket
> - 1 VERYYY tight zip pocket.
> 
> First impression
> - I thought this bag would be the name of the bag. A Parker with a top handle on it. But it’s reminds me more of a Bowery with a top handle on it lol. It’s much smaller than a Parker when it comes to what you can put into the bag. Like I can’t fit a full size wallet or a larger pouch. The 1941 clutch will fit but I don’t feel like it’s comfortable for me. I think it’s because of the walls of the the bag are so concave that it limits what you can put into it. Carried it for 2 days and I love it! Reminds me of a Chanel Trendy look and vibe but on a college budget! Hopes this help!


Thanks for the side by side photo for relevance.  I imaged it to be about the size of the Drifter top handle bag but looks smaller now next to the Bowery.


----------



## branbran1984

LaVisioneer said:


> Thanks for sharing photos. Ahhh so cute!!  I also love your embellished Parker!
> 
> Does the chain part of the strap fit through the d rings on the back so you can double up the strap?



The chain strap will fit, but the leather part if too large for the d rings.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> For work this week. My beautiful Borough in black with turnlocks and snowflake purse charm from the outlet last year.
> 
> View attachment 4276036



This is a classic beauty (they shouldn’t have discontinued this line).


----------



## Teagaggle

Dakotah 22 with charm from last year.


----------



## tealocean

BaguetteBlonde said:


> View attachment 4276453
> 
> After receiving a bag they must have used as a football...It is finally here!
> Coach Page 27 in Black


Beauty! Does the bag stand up well?


----------



## TCB

Bronze Taylor


----------



## SEWDimples

TCB said:


> View attachment 4277753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bronze Taylor


Great color. I like the little turnlock on the front zipper.


----------



## TCB

SEWDimples said:


> Great color. I like the little turnlock on the front zipper.


Thank you!  I love that too. This is a great bag for every day.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> This is a classic beauty (they shouldn’t have discontinued this line).


I just love this bag, too!  I’ve been realizing that almost every bag I pull out to use I still really love using. I must be feeling bag content.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My big gal


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My big gal


Look at that icing poppin'!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Look at that icing poppin'!


You know how we do. Lol


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I found this beauty NWT and just love it.  The leather is so soft & supple and it's just the right shade of blue!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Going tiny today with legacy wristlet


----------



## carterazo

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I found this beauty NWT and just love it.  The leather is so soft & supple and it's just the right shade of blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278762


[emoji50] [emoji50] [emoji50]  What a find!!! I remember that bag! It's a lovely shade of blue! Congrats! [emoji256]


----------



## branbran1984

Back to this cutie[emoji178]


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

carterazo said:


> [emoji50] [emoji50] [emoji50]  What a find!!! I remember that bag! It's a lovely shade of blue! Congrats! [emoji256]


Thank you!  The leather is so smooshy soft, I am just loving it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Our first date


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Our first date


Always like your photos of bags on decorated tables.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Always like your photos of bags on decorated tables.


Thank you


----------



## MelissaPurse

Love when my oxblood Prairie rivets shows off its plumy purple hue....credit to morning lighting. Right now in the afternoon lighting it’s pulling deep brownish red undertone. Love it [emoji7]


----------



## LaVisioneer

Carrying this swing pack from 10+ years ago. I wish they still made swing packs with these dimensions; the new ones are too thin to fit much in them without bulging. Now who says outlet items don't wear well  ?


----------



## Minchanka

Something old, something new.


----------



## carterazo

Minchanka said:


> Something old, something new.
> 
> View attachment 4283317


Sweet combo.


----------



## whateve

Carrying this older Audrey tote.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

whateve said:


> Carrying this older Audrey tote.


Love


----------



## musiclover

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Our first date


Beautiful bag, and I love your Christmas decor!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

musiclover said:


> Beautiful bag, and I love your Christmas decor!


Thank you


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> Beautiful bag, and I love your Christmas decor!


I love CFCs decor as well.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> I love CFCs decor as well.


Thank you


----------



## katev

MelissaPurse said:


> Love when my oxblood Prairie rivets shows off its plumy purple hue....credit to morning lighting. Right now in the afternoon lighting it’s pulling deep brownish red undertone. Love it [emoji7]



I know, it is a gorgeous bag but hard to photograph because it may look red, purple, or brown depending on the lighting!

To celebrate the season I have also moved into my Oxblood Prairie Rivets Rogue 12164 BP L6N. I have decorated her with my mink Reindeer fob 62724 SV MC, and I am also carrying my new Chalk Prairie Rivets 24411 LH CHK Prairie Rivets Accordion Zip Wallet. I think it makes a nice, seasonal contrast with the bag!


----------



## Syren

First day with new Sunflower Rogue and comically large tassel charm [emoji23]


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> I know, it is a gorgeous bag but hard to photograph because it may look red, purple, or brown depending on the lighting!
> 
> To celebrate the season I have also moved into my Oxblood Prairie Rivets Rogue 12164 BP L6N. I have decorated her with my mink Reindeer fob 62724 SV MC, and I am also carrying my new Chalk Prairie Rivets 24411 LH CHK Prairie Rivets Accordion Zip Wallet. I think it makes a nice, seasonal contrast with the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4283860
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283861
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283862


Love this Rogue. I would like to add it to the family, but I have so many. Rogue bags now.



Syren said:


> View attachment 4283946
> 
> First day with new Sunflower Rogue and comically large tassel charm [emoji23]


I love this Rogue. It reminds me of the Hay color with ostrich handles.


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> Love this Rogue. I would like to add it to the family, but I have so many. Rogue bags now.
> 
> 
> I love this Rogue. It reminds me of the Hay color with ostrich handles.



Yes that bag is beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Burberry1992

Can’t get over the metallic rexy with the oxblood leather. Proably one of my favorite combinations.


----------



## Sunshine mama

katev said:


> I know, it is a gorgeous bag but hard to photograph because it may look red, purple, or brown depending on the lighting!
> 
> To celebrate the season I have also moved into my Oxblood Prairie Rivets Rogue 12164 BP L6N. I have decorated her with my mink Reindeer fob 62724 SV MC, and I am also carrying my new Chalk Prairie Rivets 24411 LH CHK Prairie Rivets Accordion Zip Wallet. I think it makes a nice, seasonal contrast with the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4283860
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283861
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283862


Your mink fob is darn cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Burberry1992 said:


> Can’t get over the metallic rexy with the oxblood leather. Proably one of my favorite combinations.


I love the the rexy on your bag. Does the rexy scratch the bag at all?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. Big Rhyder


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

tealocean said:


> Beauty! Does the bag stand up well?


It is a beautiful leather. The bag design has some issues.


----------



## Burberry1992

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the the rexy on your bag. Does the rexy scratch the bag at all?


 It’s a metallic leather and not as scratchy as a plastic one would be... so far I haven’t noticed anything. The leather on these bags is sooo durable. I WAS worried about the charm weighing down the handles and causing a pull of the leather but even that hasn’t happened. 

I tend to baby my bags and with this one I don’t feel I have too. The leather (and canvas) has blown me away with its quality.


----------



## Lake Effect

Syren said:


> View attachment 4283946
> 
> First day with new Sunflower Rogue and comically large tassel charm [emoji23]


What are the snake skin handles like to hold, from a texture/tactile perspective? I don’t think I’ve ever owned anything with snake skin. I love that shade of yellow. I co-sign the tassel charm, you only live once, go loud (or comically large ) and proud!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Burberry1992 said:


> It’s a metallic leather and not as scratchy as a plastic one would be... so far I haven’t noticed anything. The leather on these bags is sooo durable. I WAS worried about the charm weighing down the handles and causing a pull of the leather but even that hasn’t happened.
> 
> I tend to baby my bags and with this one I don’t feel I have too. The leather (and canvas) has blown me away with its quality.


Thank you! That's good to know. Do you think rexy could scratch more sensitive leathers?


----------



## Syren

Lake Effect said:


> What are the snake skin handles like to hold, from a texture/tactile perspective? I don’t think I’ve ever owned anything with snake skin. I love that shade of yellow. I co-sign the tassel charm, you only live once, go loud (or comically large ) and proud!



They’re actually smoother than I thought they’d be!  Still a little texture but if I closed my eyes I wouldn’t know I was touching snakeskin lol Some have mentioned the scales may eventually lift but there are products to seal them back down again.  Thanks!  I am so happy I got the tassel, it’s awesome [emoji1]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BaguetteBlonde said:


> It is a beautiful leather. The bag design has some issues.



Yes it stands up great. I just don't have my insert today. Also, I have two of these. No issues with mine. Sorry if you had them.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Took my other beauty shopping.


----------



## tealocean

BaguetteBlonde said:


> It is a beautiful leather. The bag design has some issues.


Thank you. That's unfortunate. What kind of issues? I haven't seen it in person.


----------



## LL777

Carrying this girl today


----------



## Lucylu29

LL777 said:


> Carrying this girl today



Pretty color!


----------



## laurenrr

LL777 said:


> Carrying this girl today


this is completely beautiful


----------



## LL777

laurenrr said:


> this is completely beautiful


Thank you


----------



## LL777

Lucylu29 said:


> Pretty color!


Thank you


----------



## DBLover318

Wow-gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Dressed up this cutie with a Dooney & Bourke fob from a while back.


----------



## LaVisioneer

All shimmery today for the holidays 

@carterazo - I love this snow flake fob with your bag! I had been looking for one to go with this bag but I'm fussy about the hardware matching and wasn't able to find one I liked.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Dressed up this cutie with a Dooney & Bourke fob from a while back.
> View attachment 4286755



I love this gorgeous borough!!!  And the charm looks great.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Dressed up this cutie with a Dooney & Bourke fob from a while back.
> View attachment 4286755



Perfect combo!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LaVisioneer said:


> View attachment 4286764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All shimmery today for the holidays
> 
> @carterazo - I love this snow flake fob with your bag! I had been looking for one to go with this bag but I'm fussy about the hardware matching and wasn't able to find one I liked.



What a shimmering cutie!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Carrying this girl today


Beautiful. Bag SWAG


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> Dressed up this cutie with a Dooney & Bourke fob from a while back.
> View attachment 4286755


Lovely


----------



## BeachBagGal

Needed a pop of color today so Isla is coming out to play today! [emoji319][emoji173]️


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful. Bag SWAG


English is my second language so I’m notfamiliar with phrase “bag swag”. What does it mean?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> English is my second language so I’m notfamiliar with phrase “bag swag”. What does it mean?


Bag style  lol


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Needed a pop of color today so Isla is coming out to play today! [emoji319][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4286911



Love the bag!
And the fresh balsam- it smells soooooo goooood!


----------



## katev

We went to a dinner party last night and I wanted to carry something small and Christmas-like, but not "too dressy" so I went with my red Girlie Nappa Clip Hobo 8928 from 2003.

It was a $20 thrift store find and it didn't need much rehab work at all but it was missing the the small black and silver Coach hangtag but TPFer @CA-Anonymous kindly sent one to me for free! This bag is made of the softest lamb nappa and I think that it is great choice for a Christmas party!

I have decorated it with my adorable ice skates fob (93013 SV MC) and I think that they look great together!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> We went to a dinner party last night and I wanted to carry something small and Christmas-like, but not "too dressy" so I went with my red Girlie Nappa Clip Hobo 8928 from 2003.
> 
> It was a $20 thrift store find and it didn't need much rehab work at all but it was missing the the small black and silver Coach hangtag but TPFer @CA-Anonymous kindly sent one to me for free! This bag is made of the softest lamb nappa and I think that it is great choice for a Christmas party!
> 
> I have decorated it with my adorable ice skates fob (93013 SV MC) and I think that they look great together!
> View attachment 4287047
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287048
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287049


Perfect for Christmas! You reminded me I need to pull out my ice skates charm now!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Perfect for Christmas! You reminded me I need to pull out my ice skates charm now!



Thanks and the Ice Skates are really cute and so detailed!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Thanks and the Ice Skates are really cute and so detailed!


I think it might be my favorite of all that I own.


----------



## Syren

katev said:


> We went to a dinner party last night and I wanted to carry something small and Christmas-like, but not "too dressy" so I went with my red Girlie Nappa Clip Hobo 8928 from 2003.
> 
> It was a $20 thrift store find and it didn't need much rehab work at all but it was missing the the small black and silver Coach hangtag but TPFer @CA-Anonymous kindly sent one to me for free! This bag is made of the softest lamb nappa and I think that it is great choice for a Christmas party!
> 
> I have decorated it with my adorable ice skates fob (93013 SV MC) and I think that they look great together!
> View attachment 4287047
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287048
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287049



Those skates are the cutest!  I’ve never seen those before, I love them!


----------



## katev

Syren said:


> Those skates are the cutest!  I’ve never seen those before, I love them!



They are adorable and the pom poms are made of mink! They originally sold for $58 and I got lucky and found them at the outlet for only $19.

A pair recently sold on ebay for $99, see link below:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Ice-...043636?hash=item46780105b4:g:E20AAOSweehanru6


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> Those skates are the cutest!  I’ve never seen those before, I love them!


There were also snow boots and several versions of sandals. Not my pictures. I have the sandals but not the snow boots.


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> There were also snow boots and several versions of sandals. Not my pictures. I have the sandals but not the snow boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287184
> View attachment 4287186



I’ve seen the sandals before but had no idea there were skates and boots!  So cute!


----------



## Syren

katev said:


> They are adorable and the pom poms are made of mink! They originally sold for $58 and I got lucky and found them at the outlet for only $19.
> 
> A pair recently sold on ebay for $99, see link below:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Ice-...043636?hash=item46780105b4:g:E20AAOSweehanru6



It’s funny how some of these charms are still sought after!  They’re so adorable so I guess I understand haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Love the bag!
> And the fresh balsam- it smells soooooo goooood!



Thx!!! Omg yes it smells sooo good!!!


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> It’s funny how some of these charms are still sought after!  They’re so adorable so I guess I understand haha


They don't make anything as cute anymore. All the animals they used to make were adorable too. Usually they had a tail on the back. So many of the current charms are flat and have nothing on the back so when they flip, they look terrible.


----------



## Lake Effect

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays to all my fellow Coach enthusiasts!


----------



## katev

I considered all of my red, green, and gold bag options, and once again I choose my holiday favorite. My carmine Nomad 36026 SV EMK decorated with my beloved mink Ice Skates charm 93013 SV MC.

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Tosa22

katev said:


> I considered all of my red, green, and gold bag options, and once again I choose my holiday favorite. My carmine Nomad 36026 SV EMK decorated with my beloved mink Ice Skates charm 93013 SV MC.
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4288462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288463


Gorgeous red and the ice skate charm is so cute!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I considered all of my red, green, and gold bag options, and once again I choose my holiday favorite. My carmine Nomad 36026 SV EMK decorated with my beloved mink Ice Skates charm 93013 SV MC.
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4288462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288463


I'm using my ice skates charm on my Poppy cinch.


----------



## RuedeNesle

katev said:


> I considered all of my red, green, and gold bag options, and once again I choose my holiday favorite. My carmine Nomad 36026 SV EMK decorated with my beloved mink Ice Skates charm 93013 SV MC.
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4288462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288463


 She's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## TCB




----------



## crazyforcoach09

Beast


----------



## TangerineKandy

Finally carrying this beauty again!


----------



## Syren

First time carrying my spooky eyes duffle!  It’s going to watch and judge me as I eat pizza and beer lol


----------



## Tosa22

TangerineKandy said:


> Finally carrying this beauty again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289073


I love this color!


----------



## whateve

Moved into this old favorite.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Moved into this old favorite.



That is a great charm!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4289107
> 
> 
> First time carrying my spooky eyes duffle!  It’s going to watch and judge me as I eat pizza and beer lol



Who would judge you for that?!?? [emoji14]hehe


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Who would judge you for that?!?? [emoji14]hehe



My bag kept it’s mouth shut lol The zipper helped [emoji23]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> My bag kept it’s mouth shut lol The zipper helped [emoji23]



Haha That’s why my bags NEED to have zippers! [emoji14] [emoji6]


----------



## houseof999

Dreamer stud muffin.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> There were also snow boots and several versions of sandals. Not my pictures. I have the sandals but not the snow boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287184
> View attachment 4287186


Wow. I had no idea they made snow boots. I have the sandals.


----------



## Sunshine mama

katev said:


> Thanks and the Ice Skates are really cute and so detailed!


Are the skates still available? They're so cute!


----------



## Sarah03

Turquoise Rivets wallet!


----------



## Tosa22

Swagger 27 in metallic blue.


----------



## sb2

Sunshine mama said:


> Are the skates still available? They're so cute!



The skates were sold years ago. Only way to get them now is 2nd hand. And most times quite a bit more than original price.


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> Turquoise Rivets wallet!


Ooh, I love your wallet, Sarah!  I saw the Rogue 25 in this pattern and it was so beautiful.  Would you say it's a full size zip around or slim zip?


----------



## redwood66

Just moved back into my rivets Rogue 25.  The leather on this bag is so nice and it was my first Rogue.  Trying to add to the collection during the sale.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Turquoise Rivets wallet!



This color looks great with your beer!!! [emoji7][emoji14]


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Turquoise Rivets wallet!


Cheers to such a pretty piece


----------



## holiday123

Cooper with Wizard of Oz emerald wristlet/charm and oxblood soft wallet. Feeling colorful


----------



## Sarah03

musiclover said:


> Ooh, I love your wallet, Sarah!  I saw the Rogue 25 in this pattern and it was so beautiful.  Would you say it's a full size zip around or slim zip?


Thanks! It’s a full size wallet. 


BeachBagGal said:


> This color looks great with your beer!!! [emoji7][emoji14]


Thanks!


Iamminda said:


> Cheers to such a pretty piece


Cheers!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

I’ve been carrying this for the last week. Some festive metallic cherry for the Christmas season.


----------



## katev

Sunshine mama said:


> Are the skates still available? They're so cute!



No, they came out several years ago but they are sometimes offered for sale on ebay and other online sites. The NWT and boxed pair of skates listed below on ebay ended without a sale - so the vendor might consider an offer if they are still availalbe. They sure are cute, thanks!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-...993872?hash=item286ea4ebd0:g:xbMAAOSwZupb9uzJ


----------



## TCB

Easy clutch bringing some color to this rainy day at church!


----------



## Sunshine mama

katev said:


> No, they came out several years ago but they are sometimes offered for sale on ebay and other online sites. The NWT and boxed pair of skates listed below on ebay ended without a sale - so the vendor might consider an offer if they are still availalbe. They sure are cute, thanks!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-...993872?hash=item286ea4ebd0:g:xbMAAOSwZupb9uzJ


Thank you.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Tosa22 said:


> I love this color!


Thank you! I do too! The pop of colour with the blue is so pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

TCB said:


> Easy clutch bringing some color to this rainy day at church!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292169



Cute and looks perfect with your nails!


----------



## TCB

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute and looks perfect with your nails!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Iamminda

After parting with many bags, I have to say I still love my Sullivans.  Happy New Year (a day early ).


----------



## houseof999

I carried my vintage Coach crossbody today.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Iamminda said:


> After parting with many bags, I have to say I still love my Sullivans.  Happy New Year (a day early ).


You need pink ruby too!!


----------



## Syren

Iamminda said:


> After parting with many bags, I have to say I still love my Sullivans.  Happy New Year (a day early ).



The leather [emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Wanted


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> After parting with many bags, I have to say I still love my Sullivans.  Happy New Year (a day early ).


Hi Minda!
I can see why you do!
Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> After parting with many bags, I have to say I still love my Sullivans.  Happy New Year (a day early ).



This looks like the most huggable comfy bag to wear! Happy New Year Iam!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> I carried my vintage Coach crossbody today.



So cute! Loving all the gold! Okay what does your shirt say? All I can read is the word “coffee” so now I’m intrigued. [emoji477]️ [emoji173]️


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute! Loving all the gold! Okay what does your shirt say? All I can read is the word “coffee” so now I’m intrigued. [emoji477]️ [emoji173]️


Thank you! It says "Yoga and coffee are all I need."


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! It says "Yoga and coffee are all I need."



Love it!! My shirt this morning was “Coffee and Confidence.”


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Melon Rogue with Tin Man's Heart Charm to brighten up this rainy day!


----------



## carterazo

redwood66 said:


> Just moved back into my rivets Rogue 25.  The leather on this bag is so nice and it was my first Rogue.  Trying to add to the collection during the sale.
> View attachment 4291400


Such a pretty contrast with the fob!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> After parting with many bags, I have to say I still love my Sullivans.  Happy New Year (a day early ).


Such yummy leather! I still regret not keeping my eyes open for one of them.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> I carried my vintage Coach crossbody today.



I love your hair like that — and cute jeans too.


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you all you lovely ladies.   I would take one in every color but I definitely want a black one if NWT — but you know I am not looking (much) these days, lol,   Enjoy this last day of 2018 



Harley77 said:


> You need pink ruby too!!





Syren said:


> The leather [emoji7]





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Minda!
> I can see why you do!
> Happy New Year to you too!





BeachBagGal said:


> This looks like the most huggable comfy bag to wear! Happy New Year Iam!!





carterazo said:


> Such yummy leather! I still regret not keeping my eyes open for one of them.


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> I carried my vintage Coach crossbody today.


I love this! Which crossbody is this one?


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> I love your hair like that — and cute jeans too.


Thank you! Um yeah those are leggings with stretchy waist band! [emoji38]. I can barely fit in some of my jeans and wearing tight jeans on my way to lunch would've been a baaaad move! Lol! [emoji23]


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> I love this! Which crossbody is this one?


Thanks! It's called Laurel!


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> Thanks! It's called Laurel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292841


Thanks!


----------



## Sarah03

My hologram market tote for the last day of 2018!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> My hologram market tote for the last day of 2018!



Wow that looks goooorgeous!!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow that looks goooorgeous!!



Thank you! I lovvvveeee her! This is one bag I will never part with.


----------



## houseof999

Sarah03 said:


> My hologram market tote for the last day of 2018!


Wow! Please tell me you carried this to go see Aquaman! [emoji16][emoji3377][emoji3377]‍[emoji3603]


----------



## redwood66

Sarah03 said:


> My hologram market tote for the last day of 2018!


Oh my gosh it looks so beautiful and I love it with the black sequin charm.  I need one of those.


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> Wow! Please tell me you carried this to go see Aquaman! [emoji16][emoji3377][emoji3377]‍[emoji3603]


Dang it, I should have! It would have been perfect!


redwood66 said:


> Oh my gosh it looks so beautiful and I love it with the black sequin charm.  I need one of those.



Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

Sarah03 said:


> Dang it, I should have! It would have been perfect!
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Lol it's ok. I was out of town or else I would've taken either my hologram Mercer or the MFF hologram Lyla with me too!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> After parting with many bags, I have to say I still love my Sullivans.  Happy New Year (a day early ).


I’m loving the pebbly leather!  Just scrumptious!


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> My hologram market tote for the last day of 2018!


I love it!  Perfect bag and charm for the last day of the year!  They look soooo good together.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Sarah03 said:


> My hologram market tote for the last day of 2018!



I switched into my hologram Mercer yesterday to bring in the new year. It’s the perfect level of bling and fun!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> My hologram market tote for the last day of 2018!



This hologram tote still takes my breath away — so beautiful.



musiclover said:


> I’m loving the pebbly leather!  Just scrumptious!



Thanks ML .   I love my Sullivan’s.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

houseof999 said:


> I carried my vintage Coach crossbody today.


I had been eyeing these on ebay but never ended up bidding. Love it!


----------



## houseof999

OhHelloDoll said:


> I had been eyeing these on ebay but never ended up bidding. Love it!


Ooh see any red ones lately? Wait, don't answer that. I'm on a ban. [emoji38]


----------



## OhHelloDoll

houseof999 said:


> Ooh see any red ones lately? Wait, don't answer that. I'm on a ban. [emoji38]


No red, you’re safe! Just black and tan.


----------



## Bagmedic

Sarah03 said:


> My hologram market tote for the last day of 2018!


Wow!  I haven't been a hologram fan but this looks awesome and bet the charm looked great, too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I carried this one last night to bring in the new year. Happy New Years fellow Coachies!! [emoji322][emoji323][emoji898]


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> I carried this one last night to bring in the new year. Happy New Years fellow Coachies!! [emoji322][emoji323][emoji898]
> View attachment 4293725


I love your bag!  Blue metallic rivets and I wish you a Happy New Year, too!


----------



## holiday123

Crosby crossbody today and Crosby carryall tomorrow  Back to work!


----------



## gr8onteej

Sarah03 said:


> My hologram market tote for the last day of 2018!



I really need to get mine out.  She looks so nice in this pic.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> I really need to get mine out.  She looks so nice in this pic.


I remember when you got yours


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> After parting with many bags, I have to say I still love my Sullivans.  Happy New Year (a day early ).


I have this one too!  I love the leather.


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> My hologram market tote for the last day of 2018!


So pretty!  Fob looks great!


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> I carried this one last night to bring in the new year. Happy New Years fellow Coachies!! [emoji322][emoji323][emoji898]
> View attachment 4293725


Lovely!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> I love your bag!  Blue metallic rivets and I wish you a Happy New Year, too!
> View attachment 4293790



Haha love it!!! [emoji173]️ [emoji294]️


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> I have this one too!  I love the leather.


Thanks twinnie


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I carried my vintage Coach crossbody today.


I've never had this style but always wanted one!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Um yeah those are leggings with stretchy waist band! [emoji38]. I can barely fit in some of my jeans and wearing tight jeans on my way to lunch would've been a baaaad move! Lol! [emoji23]


All of my jeans are very stretchy so very comfortable too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Again


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Again


You are quick to take down your decorations!  That bag looks good size!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> You are quick to take down your decorations!  That bag looks good size!


Yesssss. I asked Alexa but hubby did it. Lololol. I lovvvvve the tote


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Crosby crossbody today and Crosby carryall tomorrow  Back to work!


That is such a gorgeous purple!


----------



## whateve

2001 hobo with one of my favorite fobs.


----------



## Satcheldoll

whateve said:


> 2001 hobo with one of my favorite fobs.


This leather looks so gorgeous!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Cheering myself up today by bringing out my Christmas present - I love it and it holds a lot more than you might think!


----------



## Ireiki4u

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4295084
> View attachment 4295085
> 
> Cheering myself up today by bringing out my Christmas present - I love it and it holds a lot more than you might think!


Is this bulky on crossbody wear?


----------



## CoachCruiser

Ireiki4u said:


> Is this bulky on crossbody wear?


I don't think so - it is when you're wearing a winter jacket, but not with regular outfits. I've been wearing it over the shoulder or by the handle today.


----------



## Teagaggle

Back to work from the holiday break...the skull seemed appropriate ; -)


----------



## Syren

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! I lovvvveeee her! This is one bag I will never part with.



Color me jealous [emoji23][emoji7] I always look at this bag on resale markets but the price is a bit steep. Understandable though as it’s beautiful!


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> Back to work from the holiday break...the skull seemed appropriate ; -)
> View attachment 4295266



Haha!  I almost wore my skull charm yesterday as a warning [emoji23]


----------



## Syren

My greatest love, Ivy with Minnie.


----------



## fabfashionisto

Please excuse the horrible pictures I decided to dig out my color block bandit hobo (large size)





Such a fun colorway I can never decide what color I want showing lol Sad this style bit the dust like so many other goodies


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

My new Nolita 22.....


----------



## Bagmedic

fabfashionisto said:


> Please excuse the horrible pictures I decided to dig out my color block bandit hobo (large size)
> 
> View attachment 4295512
> View attachment 4295513
> 
> 
> Such a fun colorway I can never decide what color I want showing lol Sad this style bit the dust like so many other goodies


I'm glad I'm not the only other person who bought this one!  So versatile in color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> After parting with many bags, I have to say I still love my Sullivans.  Happy New Year (a day early ).


Where's the dinner roll? Cuz this looks like butter!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I carried my vintage Coach crossbody today.


You look very cute!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> You look very cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Where's the dinner roll? Cuz this looks like butter!!!


Lol, you crack me up SM .  You and I are always thinking about food (when not thinking about bags).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Lol, you crack me up SM .  You and I are always thinking about food (when not thinking about bags).


Or thinking about both at the same time!!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> View attachment 4295287
> 
> My greatest love, Ivy with Minnie.


Ohhhhh, Minnie looks perfect on Ivy!


----------



## fabfashionisto

Bagmedic said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only other person who bought this one!  So versatile in color!



It is very versatile and so fun! And that leather is so soft! I was at Macy's when they where discounting all the bandits before they discontinued and they had grey ox blood and suede and this lovely. I wasn't even thinking of spending money on a bag at that time but I HAD to have it! It works well for spring/summer or fall really well!


----------



## Bagmedic

fabfashionisto said:


> It is very versatile and so fun! And that leather is so soft! I was at Macy's when they where discounting all the bandits before they discontinued and they had grey ox blood and suede and this lovely. I wasn't even thinking of spending money on a bag at that time but I HAD to have it! It works well for spring/summer or fall really well!


I didn't realize Macy's sold 1941.  Maybe where you are.....I have almost every color of the bandit.....just love them!


----------



## finer_woman

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! It says "Yoga and coffee are all I need."


Why did I read Yoda [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sarah03 said:


> My hologram market tote for the last day of 2018!


This color and design are both pretty and edgy! Brilliant!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Crosby crossbody today and Crosby carryall tomorrow  Back to work!


The purple leather is TDF! So scrumptious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4295084
> View attachment 4295085
> 
> Cheering myself up today by bringing out my Christmas present - I love it and it holds a lot more than you might think!


Ohhhhh! This bag is sooo beautiful.  Lucky you! And the inside is pretty too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Syren said:


> View attachment 4295287
> 
> My greatest love, Ivy with Minnie.


So cool and pretty!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caroline


----------



## Ireiki4u

Took this little beauty shopping with me yesterday.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

My hologram Mercer today. I lovingly refer to it as Dragon Skin.


----------



## fabfashionisto

ShoeSquirrel said:


> My hologram Mercer today. I lovingly refer to it as Dragon Skin.



OOOOOH that is so pretty!  Omg I love her!!! the oil slick looks so good!!!


----------



## redwood66

New to me Western Dinky 24.  It is in excellent condition and I was happy to stumble on it.  I love Dinkys.


----------



## musiclover

Out for dinner with blue metallic crossbody and friends. Thanks @BeachBagGal for reminding me to take mine out!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Out for dinner with blue metallic crossbody and friends. Thanks @BeachBagGal for reminding me to take mine out!
> View attachment 4296266



Oh hey almost twin! [emoji847] Love it!


----------



## musiclover

Cocktails and appetizers with my gal-pals tonight.  Little blue Charlie was my partner for this occasion.  I’m enjoying using my metallic bags during the holidays.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

I switched over to my Charlie 28 today. I love the color blocking and snake on this bag or else I wouldn’t put up with the fact that it holds less than a Rogue 25. It’s gorgeous though, so form wins over function this time.


----------



## redwood66

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I switched over to my Charlie 28 today. I love the color blocking and snake on this bag or else I wouldn’t put up with the fact that it holds less than a Rogue 25. It’s gorgeous though, so form wins over function this time.


I love this bag but the 28 I had for a minute was too small so I know I can't use it.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

redwood66 said:


> I love this bag but the 28 I had for a minute was too small so I know I can't use it.



It really is too small for even a weekend bag for me. It barely fits my wallet and the 2 pouches that I usually carry. You can see I had to turn one on its end to have room for my keys to slide in there. What blows my mind is those 3 things easily fit in a Rogue 25 and a Swagger 27. But it’s just so pretty. I’ll probably carry it a few times then sell it.


----------



## marissa214

Taking my cloud market tote for a spin while on travel!  I picked up the hologram bear at the outlet for 70% off, and I love how it looks with this color.  The owl is along for the ride.


----------



## Melodyjj

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I switched over to my Charlie 28 today. I love the color blocking and snake on this bag or else I wouldn’t put up with the fact that it holds less than a Rogue 25. It’s gorgeous though, so form wins over function this time.


Colorblock and snakeskin is stunning.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

I made it one day in the little Charlie 28 before I had to get back into something bigger. Here’s my Prussian Blue Rogue, out for the very first time. Pictures do not do this bag justice. It’s a rich navy with ice blue contrast stitching and black whip stitch on the handles. It’s stunning in person.


----------



## holiday123

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I made it one day in the little Charlie 28 before I had to get back into something bigger. Here’s my Prussian Blue Rogue, out for the very first time. Pictures do not do this bag justice. It’s a rich navy with ice blue contrast stitching and black whip stitch on the handles. It’s stunning in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298050


Agree, it's my only Rogue that made it through 2 spring cleaning clear outs.  The style doesn't work for me, but I just can't part with it because it is so gorgeous!  Great details and of course one of my favorite colors!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I made it one day in the little Charlie 28 before I had to get back into something bigger. Here’s my Prussian Blue Rogue, out for the very first time. Pictures do not do this bag justice. It’s a rich navy with ice blue contrast stitching and black whip stitch on the handles. It’s stunning in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298050


Bag twins!  I love the colors on this bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Oldie but goodie. She was not stuff so that caused the wrinkles which will fall out. Plus  I'm not picky


----------



## Sunshine mama

My hacked Mini Christie. It's not everyone's cup o tea, but I love it. I can also change the handle to whatever I want, or not even use it at all, and just use it as a crossbody.


----------



## couchette

redwood66 said:


> New to me Western Dinky 24.  It is in excellent condition and I was happy to stumble on it.  I love Dinkys.
> 
> View attachment 4296138


Wow what a beauty!


----------



## musiclover

Back to work today with my Cloud turnlock school tote and fuzzy penguin charm.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sunshine mama said:


> My hacked Mini Christie. It's not everyone's cup o tea, but I love it. I can also change the handle to whatever I want, or not even use it at all, and just use it as a crossbody.


It's cute. What are the hacks?


----------



## redwood66

Elvis's first day out shopping at the outdoor store.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Love this bag!


----------



## Syren

redwood66 said:


> Elvis's first day out shopping at the outdoor store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag!



So cool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hobbsy said:


> It's cute. What are the hacks?


Here is a before picture. The before didn't have any feet either.


----------



## Mistyfang

Sunshine mama said:


> Here is a before picture. The before didn't have any feet either.


 Wow, did you do the updates yourself?


----------



## Dinky22

Carrying this beauty around today! The leather is soooo deliciously soft.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My hacked Mini Christie. It's not everyone's cup o tea, but I love it. I can also change the handle to whatever I want, or not even use it at all, and just use it as a crossbody.



So pretty — you did hack of a great job


----------



## Hobbsy

Sunshine mama said:


> Here is a before picture. The before didn't have any feet either.


I like what you did!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> My hacked Mini Christie. It's not everyone's cup o tea, but I love it. I can also change the handle to whatever I want, or not even use it at all, and just use it as a crossbody.


What's the back look like?


----------



## TCB

redwood66 said:


> Elvis's first day out shopping at the outdoor store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag!


Woohoo!


----------



## Teagaggle

Maiden voyage for new Rogue tote from SAS.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Edie 42 Plum


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mistyfang said:


> Wow, did you do the updates yourself?


Thank you.  I did do it myself. 



Iamminda said:


> So pretty — you did hack of a great job


Why hack, thank you IM!! That was really punny!!



Hobbsy said:


> I like what you did!


Thank you!



houseof999 said:


> What's the back look like?


Here it is with a different handle and a strap.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I did do it myself. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> Why hack, thank you IM!! That was really punny!![emoji38]
> 
> 
> Thank you![emoji2]
> 
> 
> Here it is with a different handle and a strap.


Ah I get it now. I was wondering where you got the exact matching pieces to put on the front! Well done! I'm loving the new strap with it too!


----------



## parasiteeve9

My new Coach tote.


----------



## TCB

parasiteeve9 said:


> My new Coach tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299627


Gorgeous color!  And Snoopy is my favorite!!


----------



## TCB

Happy Birthday, Elvis!

For the EP Birthday party tonight!


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> Maiden voyage for new Rogue tote from SAS.
> View attachment 4299487


Seeing this makes me desperately hope that the tote arriving on Thurs. is in good shape.  I wish I could have gotten this color too.


----------



## Syren

Elvis wristlet with chain strap, long live The King!


----------



## Syren

TCB said:


> Happy Birthday, Elvis!
> 
> For the EP Birthday party tonight!
> 
> View attachment 4299852
> View attachment 4299853



Your Dinky is amazingggggg!  [emoji7] I sadly was on a break when Coach released the FP Elvis collection and had no idea it existed [emoji24]


----------



## Tosa22

TCB said:


> Happy Birthday, Elvis!
> 
> For the EP Birthday party tonight!
> 
> View attachment 4299852
> View attachment 4299853


I love the coin purse. My MIL is a huge Elvis fan and she would love this. Wish I didn't miss out on this collection.


----------



## Bagmedic

Syren said:


> Elvis wristlet with chain strap, long live The King!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300184


The only reason I know today is Elvis' birthday is because it is also my brother's!  Party on, Elvis!


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> The only reason I know today is Elvis' birthday is because it is also my brother's!  Party on, Elvis!



How cool! [emoji1]


----------



## TCB

Syren said:


> Elvis wristlet with chain strap, long live The King!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300184


YES!!!!


----------



## TCB

Bagmedic said:


> The only reason I know today is Elvis' birthday is because it is also my brother's!  Party on, Elvis!


Woohoo!!!!


----------



## TCB

Syren said:


> Your Dinky is amazingggggg!  [emoji7] I sadly was on a break when Coach released the FP Elvis collection and had no idea it existed [emoji24]


Thank you so much!!!!!  I was ALL over the Elvis collection. Except I had to hunt down that little bag you helped me with lol Twins!


----------



## TCB

Tosa22 said:


> I love the coin purse. My MIL is a huge Elvis fan and she would love this. Wish I didn't miss out on this collection.


Thank you!! I can't even count how many Elvis things I got during this whole collection lol It was the greatest thing to ever happen as far as I was concerned!
You should check poshmark. There are still some little things that pop up there from the collection from time to time.


----------



## TCB

Syren said:


> Elvis wristlet with chain strap, long live The King!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300184


Oh I forgot to say I love your accordion card holder! I ordered one in the graphite. It will be here on Thursday. How do you like it? It looks like it holds a ton. I was able to look at your color in the store and loved it!  I just wanted all the bright colors inside that gray one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Newpurselove

Carrying this beauty for the first time. Hubby has good taste! I had a hard time matching up a charm with this lovely but in the end I decided to add a bit of Disney sparkle


----------



## couchette

I know the Brooke isn’t popular but this bag is perfect for me.I loved how it matches my Vince boots too. Lots of compliments from my friends which surprised me..must admit I picked it purely as a rugged,everyday bag.


----------



## Tosa22

Newpurselove said:


> Carrying this beauty for the first time. Hubby has good taste! I had a hard time matching up a charm with this lovely but in the end I decided to add a bit of Disney sparkle


So pretty and the charm is perfect!


----------



## Tosa22

couchette said:


> View attachment 4300690
> View attachment 4300691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the Brooke isn’t popular but this bag is perfect for me.I loved how it matches my Vince boots too. Lots of compliments from my friends which surprised me..must admit I picked it purely as a rugged,everyday bag.


Great combo! Love the boots!


----------



## couchette

Newpurselove said:


> Carrying this beauty for the first time. Hubby has good taste! I had a hard time matching up a charm with this lovely but in the end I decided to add a bit of Disney sparkle


Lovely !!


----------



## couchette

Tosa22 said:


> Great combo! Love the boots!


Thank you.They are so comfortable


----------



## houseof999

Bleecker Haversack today.


----------



## Sarah03

Dreamer 21!


----------



## redwood66

Newpurselove said:


> Carrying this beauty for the first time. Hubby has good taste! I had a hard time matching up a charm with this lovely but in the end I decided to add a bit of Disney sparkle


Bag twins!  I love this Rogue the leather is so soft and the color is the perfect grey.  The little tea rose rivets are so cute.


----------



## Syren

I can’t get enough of my Sunflower Rogue!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Syren said:


> View attachment 4300956
> 
> I can’t get enough of my Sunflower Rogue!



Mine will be here tomorrow. I hope I love it as much in person.


----------



## Sarah03

Syren said:


> View attachment 4300956
> 
> I can’t get enough of my Sunflower Rogue!



I can see why! This bag is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bagmedic

Syren said:


> View attachment 4300956
> 
> I can’t get enough of my Sunflower Rogue!


Looks great with that charm!


----------



## AnieB

I saw this when I bought my Brooklyn 28 and put it on a maybe someday list!  
My wonderful husband surprised with this!  She arrived today!  And she's my favorite perfect color!!! 
ROGUE 25 WITH PRAIRIE RIVETS


----------



## Bagmedic

AnieB said:


> I saw this when I bought my Brooklyn 28 and put it on a maybe someday list!
> My wonderful husband surprised with this!  She arrived today!  And she's my favorite perfect color!!!
> ROGUE 25 WITH PRAIRIE RIVETS


I wish they used the floral rivets on more items.  I think they really make this bag!


----------



## Syren

ShoeSquirrel said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow. I hope I love it as much in person.



I hope you love it!


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> Looks great with that charm!



Thanks!  I love this charm, so different from most of the Coach charms [emoji1]


----------



## couchette

AnieB said:


> I saw this when I bought my Brooklyn 28 and put it on a maybe someday list!
> My wonderful husband surprised with this!  She arrived today!  And she's my favorite perfect color!!!
> ROGUE 25 WITH PRAIRIE RIVETS


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## AnieB

Thank you! I'm extremely happy with her!


Bagmedic said:


> I wish they used the floral rivets on more items.  I think they really make this bag!





couchette said:


> Beautiful!!!!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Hi! Here’s my Coach Isla Chain Crossbody with Floral Bundle Print & Bow!


----------



## Bagmedic

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi! Here’s my Coach Isla Chain Crossbody with Floral Bundle Print & Bow!


Never saw this one before!  I think I just saw your post of WIMB and was amazed how much fits in!  I think it is like the size of a camera bag?


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Bagmedic said:


> Never saw this one before!  I think I just saw your post of WIMB and was amazed how much fits in!  I think it is like the size of a camera bag?



Hi! I was happy when I found what can fit. The depth of this bag helps & the fact that it doesn’t have much going on inside. I’m not sure how the camera bag compares. This one measures 8.75” x 5.5” x 3”. I especially like that my iPhone 7 fits nicely in the outer back pocket!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I did do it myself.
> 
> 
> Why hack, thank you IM!! That was really punny!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Here it is with a different handle and a strap.





houseof999 said:


> Ah I get it now. I was wondering where you got the exact matching pieces to put on the front! Well done! I'm loving the new strap with it too!


I don't get it. In the second picture, the leather tabs that held the rings for the handles are gone but they are still there in the first picture, and there is leather threaded through the ring loops. I can't figure out exactly where that threaded leather came from - I assume from the removed handles. I also can't figure out where the leather tabs went in the second picture.


----------



## TCB

@houseof999 Do you play guitar?


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> View attachment 4300956
> 
> I can’t get enough of my Sunflower Rogue!


This is beautiful.  I am always impressed with how you pair your charms with your bags.  I only have a handful of charms but I never remember to put one on my bag (maybe once in awhile).


----------



## houseof999

TCB said:


> @houseof999 Do you play guitar?


I just started guitar lessons a month ago. Can't quite play yet. [emoji38][emoji16]


----------



## TCB

houseof999 said:


> I just started guitar lessons a month ago. Can't quite play yet. [emoji38][emoji16]


That's awesome! I am still learning too. It's been a couple years, but I have built up a nice collection of guitars. Now I need to be able to play better to be worthy of them.  People don't realize how hard it is. My Daddy and brothers play so they would show me a couple chords, but I am mainly learning on my own. I started years ago, but put it down. I'm back at it.
Good luck to you!
Sorry, everyone, for off topic.


----------



## Bagmedic

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi! I was happy when I found what can fit. The depth of this bag helps & the fact that it doesn’t have much going on inside. I’m not sure how the camera bag compares. This one measures 8.75” x 5.5” x 3”. I especially like that my iPhone 7 fits nicely in the outer back pocket!


Seems similar.....camera bag measures about 8x6x3


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I don't get it. In the second picture, the leather tabs that held the rings for the handles are gone but they are still there in the first picture, and there is leather threaded through the ring loops. I can't figure out exactly where that threaded leather came from - I assume from the removed handles. I also can't figure out where the leather tabs went in the second picture.


All leather tabs are on the front side now. The back leather tabs are what's holding the flower.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bagmedic said:


> Never saw this one before!  I think I just saw your post of WIMB and was amazed how much fits in!  I think it is like the size of a camera bag?



I have this bag in another color and love it. It is very roomy.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> All leather tabs are on the front side now. The back leather tabs are what's holding the flower.


Thanks for explaining. For some reason I thought both sides were the same.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thanks for explaining. For some reason I thought both sides were the same.


Hello W! @houseof999 is right!  Originally, both the front and the back of the bag had 2 tabs on each side(4 in all) to hold the handles.
I removed the 2 back tabs, and used them to pull through the 2 front tabs in order to make a design element out of the front tabs.  Before I did this, the 2 loopy tabs were bothering me. I hope this kinda makes sense.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. Big Mama Maggie


----------



## Syren

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful.  I am always impressed with how you pair your charms with your bags.  I only have a handful of charms but I never remember to put one on my bag (maybe once in awhile).



Aw thanks [emoji4] It’s become a little daily ritual for me to pick a new charm!


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Big Mama Maggie


She is pretty!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Syren said:


> Aw thanks [emoji4] It’s become a little daily ritual for me to pick a new charm!


I'm sure you have a great time choosing from all of your beautiful charms!


----------



## Syren

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm sure you have a great time choosing from all of your beautiful charms!



I do!  I love choosing my charm for the day!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> I do!  I love choosing my charm for the day!


I do to Syren.  It's fun because I think the charm can change the look or "feel" of the bag!


----------



## couchette

couchette said:


> View attachment 4300690
> View attachment 4300691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the Brookyln 24 isn’t popular but this bag is perfect for me.I loved how it matches my Vince boots too. Lots of compliments from my friends which surprised me..must admit I picked it purely as a rugged,everyday bag.


----------



## redwood66

Elvis at the dentist.


----------



## nautilia

Prairie City tote to lift my mood on a grey snowy day.


----------



## houseof999

Switched again.


----------



## Syren

houseof999 said:


> Switched again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4301875



I love the red suede!  I wish coach did more red interiors [emoji173]️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MKB0925 said:


> She is pretty!!


Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

nautilia said:


> Prairie City tote to lift my mood on a grey snowy day.



I don’t remember seeing this print. Love it!


----------



## Syren

Getting a little crazy for work tomorrow [emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> View attachment 4302049
> 
> Getting a little crazy for work tomorrow [emoji23]



Ok, but don’t go too crazy cause all eyes are watching .   It’s a really cute bag S.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Ok, but don’t go too crazy cause all eyes are watching .   It’s a really cute bag S.


You are hilarious IM!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> You are hilarious IM!!!!



Lol, thanks but I am not sexy


----------



## Bagmedic

Syren said:


> View attachment 4302049
> 
> Getting a little crazy for work tomorrow [emoji23]


That's a fabulous combination!  Really WOW!!!


----------



## Syren

Iamminda said:


> Ok, but don’t go too crazy cause all eyes are watching .   It’s a really cute bag S.



Sometimes I feel like .... somebodies watching me! [emoji23] Thanks!


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> That's a fabulous combination!  Really WOW!!!



Thank you!  I love this crazy charm SO much, worth the cost ... when on sale of course [emoji23]


----------



## Bagmedic

Syren said:


> View attachment 4302049
> 
> Getting a little crazy for work tomorrow [emoji23]


I wanted this charm when it first came out but never got it as it was too much at full price.  What is that horn-like part on the very left in your photo?  What is that made out of?  Looks like a giant bugle chip!


----------



## TCB

Carried my new little metallic crossbody today. It's my husband's birthday so he wanted to go shooting at a gun range. So we did. And so I had to take these shots lol
ETA: Oops I made a pun and didn't mean to






And with the target man!


----------



## LaVisioneer

TCB said:


> Carried my new little metallic crossbody today. It's my husband's birthday so he wanted to go shooting at a gun range. So we did. And so I had to take these shots lol
> ETA: Oops I made a pun and didn't mean to
> 
> View attachment 4302264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the target man!
> 
> View attachment 4302265



The blue color is so nice!


----------



## TCB

LaVisioneer said:


> The blue color is so nice!


Thank you so much, LaVisioneer.


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> I wanted this charm when it first came out but never got it as it was too much at full price.  What is that horn-like part on the very left in your photo?  What is that made out of?  Looks like a giant bugle chip!



Aaaaahahahahaha omg I used to love bugle chips!  You haven’t lived until you put them on every finger so you were a long pointy finger creature [emoji23]

It has a metal top and it looks like painted resin. It looks like a Viking horn. My BF said this charm is my talisman, and I told him to look out because I use it for spells lol


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> Aaaaahahahahaha omg I used to love bugle chips!  You haven’t lived until you put them on every finger so you were a long pointy finger creature [emoji23]
> 
> It has a metal top and it looks like painted resin. It looks like a Viking horn. My BF said this charm is my talisman, and I told him to look out because I use it for spells lol
> 
> View attachment 4302477



That is the cutest/funniest thing — I need to buy a bag of bugle chips and try this creature on my DH/DD, lol.


----------



## houseof999

Syren said:


> Aaaaahahahahaha omg I used to love bugle chips!  You haven’t lived until you put them on every finger so you were a long pointy finger creature [emoji23]
> 
> It has a metal top and it looks like painted resin. It looks like a Viking horn. My BF said this charm is my talisman, and I told him to look out because I use it for spells lol
> 
> View attachment 4302477


Oh yeah don't forget putting one at the tip of your tongue for an extra effect! [emoji38]


----------



## CA-Anonymous

.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

katev said:


> We went to a dinner party last night and I wanted to carry something small and Christmas-like, but not "too dressy" so I went with my red Girlie Nappa Clip Hobo 8928 from 2003.
> 
> It was a $20 thrift store find and it didn't need much rehab work at all but it was missing the the small black and silver Coach hangtag but TPFer @CA-Anonymous kindly sent one to me for free! This bag is made of the softest lamb nappa and I think that it is great choice for a Christmas party!
> 
> I have decorated it with my adorable ice skates fob (93013 SV MC) and I think that they look great together!
> View attachment 4287047
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287048
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287049


Hi Katev!   Thanks for the mention. I rarely visit TPF anymore ......I'm in that phase of my life where I'm trying to downsize in preparation for retirement and TPF is BAD for my handbag addiction, so I try to stay away!  I just came looking for something on the LV subforum and noticed I had an "alert" so I thought I was in trouble or something (I am not familiar w/ the newest TPF layout/functions at all), but then I just saw it was you referencing my user name.  By the way, your purse looks adorable, all dressed up for winter. Take Care!


----------



## Bagmedic

Syren said:


> Aaaaahahahahaha omg I used to love bugle chips!  You haven’t lived until you put them on every finger so you were a long pointy finger creature [emoji23]
> 
> It has a metal top and it looks like painted resin. It looks like a Viking horn. My BF said this charm is my talisman, and I told him to look out because I use it for spells lol
> 
> View attachment 4302477


It kind of creeps me out along with the hairy thing on it!


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> It kind of creeps me out along with the hairy thing on it!



Lol I like weird creepy things [emoji23]


----------



## Syren

Iamminda said:


> That is the cutest/funniest thing — I need to buy a bag of bugle chips and try this creature on my DH/DD, lol.



[emoji23] I tried maybe a year or 2 ago and sadly the bugles didn’t fit too well like they did when I was 8 BUT still delicious!


----------



## Syren

houseof999 said:


> Oh yeah don't forget putting one at the tip of your tongue for an extra effect! [emoji38]



Omg haha Bugles were fun [emoji23]


----------



## theheidis

Tattoo dreamer


----------



## Teagaggle

My Borough. Oh how I miss this style!


----------



## fabfashionisto

Carried my mercer beechwood colorblock today.

I got this fp delete for a steal at the outlet ($118 due to an honored mislabeling I had to fight for) regular version 37728 no F mark though I see some have it online.

I wasn't crazy about it at first and thought I might not use it but it was love at first carry! It's super light the leather is supple and I really am loving this color! I never really use the top handles so far.


----------



## musiclover

Teagaggle said:


> My Borough. Oh how I miss this style!
> View attachment 4302903


I love this Borough!  She is so gorgeous.  I have the tan soft nappa Borough and DD has “borrowed” my small black turn lock Borough. These are beautiful, well-made handbags and among my forever keepers.


----------



## musiclover

A few days behind, but I carried my lovely dark denim Rogue this week with a tearose hangtag (gift from my SA). I so enjoyed carrying this handbag. It’s very substantial and a head-turner (my head anyways —“is that really my bag?!”)


----------



## Teagaggle

musiclover said:


> I love this Borough!  She is so gorgeous.  I have the tan soft nappa Borough and DD has “borrowed” my small black turn lock Borough. These are beautiful, well-made handbags and among my forever keepers.


I have the tan (earth) also. I regret selling a couple others. I have several smaller ones that I use in the summer.


----------



## musiclover

Teagaggle said:


> I have the tan (earth) also. I regret selling a couple others. I have several smaller ones that I use in the summer.


I really like the combination of leathers in your Borough. I look forward to seeing your summer Borough styles!


----------



## AntRay23

I’ve been wearing for about a week now! Hunter Green Willis bag.


----------



## holiday123

AntRay23 said:


> I’ve been wearing for about a week now! Hunter Green Willis bag.


love that color!


----------



## Syren

AntRay23 said:


> I’ve been wearing for about a week now! Hunter Green Willis bag.



Beautiful color!  And I love the scarf!  I’ve been ... eyeing that one [emoji23]


----------



## AntRay23

Syren said:


> Beautiful color!  And I love the scarf!  I’ve been ... eyeing that one [emoji23]


----------



## Hobbsy

AntRay23 said:


> I’ve been wearing for about a week now! Hunter Green Willis bag.


Great color!


----------



## Laurie Lou

AntRay23 said:


> I’ve been wearing for about a week now! Hunter Green Willis bag.



Love that color and bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My fav Caroline


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My fav Caroline


Looks nicely broken in!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Syren said:


> Your Dinky is amazingggggg!  [emoji7] I sadly was on a break when Coach released the FP Elvis collection and had no idea it existed [emoji24]


Elvis brought me.to Coach lovely to.see.fellow Elvis lovers


----------



## fabfashionisto

Burnished Dinky #29236 in chili
with a black pebble strap from donor bag.

This is my first dinky and first bag of this size and it was a challenge to fit anything in here TBH but its so cute. Great bag for a festival and or running around the city.


----------



## redwood66

fabfashionisto said:


> Burnished Dinky #29236 in chili
> with a black pebble strap from donor bag.
> 
> This is my first dinky and first bag of this size and it was a challenge to fit anything in here TBH but its so cute. Great bag for a festival and or running around the city.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306456


I have this bag and love the burnished color!


----------



## Selenet

My pink bag for today [emoji274]


----------



## fabfashionisto

redwood66 said:


> I have this bag and love the burnished color!



Its so cute! Such a nice bag! So far I love it and its nice to have such a light bag I honestly have to keep checking that I have it haha.


----------



## fabfashionisto

Selenet said:


> My pink bag for today [emoji274]



So cute!!! I love it with those shoes!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Looks nicely broken in!


Yass. Girl I searched high and low years ago for this bag at the outlet


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> My Borough. Oh how I miss this style!
> View attachment 4302903


I how I wish I had purchased one. I'm still looking, but on a ban.


----------



## whateve

I love my Dakotah.


----------



## houseof999

Just moved in to the new Bleecker Preston I scored on eBay. [emoji846]


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Just moved in to the new Bleecker Preston I scored on eBay. [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307274


Such beautiful colors !!!


----------



## TCB

houseof999 said:


> Just moved in to the new Bleecker Preston I scored on eBay. [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307274


I love the coin purse! So cute.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Vintage Coach Manor Bag & Tea Rose Novelty Strap in Peony


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Just moved in to the new Bleecker Preston I scored on eBay. [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307274


So cute! Twins!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> So cute! Twins!


We are soon to be triplets. I can't tell you who yet. [emoji16]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> I love my Dakotah.


Love the Dakotah! It’s such a great bag!


houseof999 said:


> Just moved in to the new Bleecker Preston I scored on eBay. [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307274


These colors are so pretty together [emoji3]


theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Vintage Coach Manor Bag & Tea Rose Novelty Strap in Peony


That’s a great combo!


----------



## lovethecoach

whateve said:


> 2001 hobo with one of my favorite fobs.


I love the style of this bag, it's gorgeous! Would you mind sharing the style number?


----------



## houseof999

Sarah03 said:


> Love the Dakotah! It’s such a great bag!
> 
> These colors are so pretty together [emoji3]
> 
> That’s a great combo!


Thank you Sarah! I bought the coin purse not long ago and wasn't thinking about these two together but hey when things work out..  it's meant to be! [emoji12] I use it as a card holder instead of carrying coins.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sarah03 said:


> Love the Dakotah! It’s such a great bag!
> 
> These colors are so pretty together [emoji3]
> 
> That’s a great combo!



Hi, Sarah! Thank you!


----------



## lovethecoach

whateve said:


> 2001 hobo with one of my favorite fobs.


I think I may have found it...is it 9406? Is your bag unlined, with the back side of the leather for the interior, like the vintage bags? That makes it even nicer, in my opinion!


----------



## SandraElle

Parchment Legacy Tanner.


----------



## whateve

lovethecoach said:


> I love the style of this bag, it's gorgeous! Would you mind sharing the style number?





lovethecoach said:


> I think I may have found it...is it 9406? Is your bag unlined, with the back side of the leather for the interior, like the vintage bags? That makes it even nicer, in my opinion!


Yes, it is! It has a magnetic snap closure. There are two large pockets inside, one zipped.


----------



## Syren

Washed Red Rogue and my fav SLGs for tomorrow [emoji1][emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Syren said:


> View attachment 4313338
> 
> Washed Red Rogue and my fav SLGs for tomorrow [emoji1][emoji173]️


Wow! They're so beautiful!!!


----------



## Syren

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! They're so beautiful!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## TCB

Syren said:


> View attachment 4313338
> 
> Washed Red Rogue and my fav SLGs for tomorrow [emoji1][emoji173]️


Pretty!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Parchment Legacy Tanner.


Hawwwwwt


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hawwwwwt



 Well said. Thanks, Poo.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> View attachment 4313338
> 
> Washed Red Rogue and my fav SLGs for tomorrow [emoji1][emoji173]️


I love this combination!  So pretty!


----------



## SEWDimples

Disney DF Army Green Rogue with Minnie hangtag.


----------



## SEWDimples

SandraElle said:


> Parchment Legacy Tanner.


Cute. I have this bad in tan and reddish colors. I need to use or sell it.



Syren said:


> View attachment 4313338
> 
> Washed Red Rogue and my fav SLGs for tomorrow [emoji1][emoji173]️


Gorgeous. Your accessories compliment this Rogue perfectly.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


I’ve always wanted this bag. I found it in cream/White at the goodwill, but I want it in black or British tan.


----------



## Sarah03

SandraElle said:


> Parchment Legacy Tanner.



Love!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## katev

A bad winter storm is forecast for my area and I don't want to have to worry about my bag being ruined by snow, sleet, or freezing rain, so I've chosen to carry my Kristin Pleated Satchel 16016 B4 BK in black patent leather with brass hardware because it is an "all-weather purse."

In keeping with the season, I have decorated her with a Stardust Studs Snowflake Fob F23452 and I think that my Chalk Prairie Rivets Accordion Zip Wallet also goes well with the bag and fob.

I kind of like the snowflake fob with the KPS, but it occurred to me that a large flashy fob might be a "bit too much" with a flashy bag like the KPS - with all that gold metal and black patent leather, what do you think?

Hey, keep warm and stay safe TPFers!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> A bad winter storm is forecast for my area and I don't want to have to worry about my bag being ruined by snow, sleet, or freezing rain, so I've chosen to carry my Kristin Pleated Satchel 16016 B4 BK in black patent leather with brass hardware because it is an "all-weather purse."
> 
> In keeping with the season, I have decorated her with a Stardust Studs Snowflake Fob F23452 and I think that my Chalk Prairie Rivets Accordion Zip Wallet also goes well with the bag and fob.
> 
> I kind of like the snowflake fob with the KPS, but it occurred to me that a large flashy fob might be a "bit too much" with a flashy bag like the KPS - with all that gold metal and black patent leather, what do you think?
> 
> Hey, keep warm and stay safe TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 4314616
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314617
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314620


It looks great! I have a snowflake like this but I can't find it!


----------



## whateve

Finally decided to use sharky!


----------



## SandraElle

.


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> A bad winter storm is forecast for my area and I don't want to have to worry about my bag being ruined by snow, sleet, or freezing rain, so I've chosen to carry my Kristin Pleated Satchel 16016 B4 BK in black patent leather with brass hardware because it is an "all-weather purse."
> 
> In keeping with the season, I have decorated her with a Stardust Studs Snowflake Fob F23452 and I think that my Chalk Prairie Rivets Accordion Zip Wallet also goes well with the bag and fob.
> 
> I kind of like the snowflake fob with the KPS, but it occurred to me that a large flashy fob might be a "bit too much" with a flashy bag like the KPS - with all that gold metal and black patent leather, what do you think?
> 
> Hey, keep warm and stay safe TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 4314616
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314617
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314620


What a great combination. Your patent bag looks amazing. How old is it?


----------



## katev

SEWDimples said:


> What a great combination. Your patent bag looks amazing. How old is it?



Thanks! The Kristin Pleated Satchel came out in 2010 and I got mine at the outlet in early 2011, so she's about 8 or 9 years old. These bags were available in both patent and glove-tanned leather and in several colors.

When I worked in the "Big City" and used public transportation I often carried my patent leather bags because they are so tough and resistant to bad weather, but now I use them less frequently because I drive to and from my job.

But the Weatherman says that bad stuff is coming, so I'm prepared.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> It looks great! I have a snowflake like this but I can't find it!



Thanks! I'd forgotten about the snowflake, too!  I think I bought it about a year ago. It still had the price tag on it when I found it today and I thought "I'm getting this bag out because of an impending snow storm, so a snowflake is perfect!"

When I bought the prairie rivets chalk wallet, I wasn't thinking about the studded snowflake charm - but I think they go very well together!


----------



## christinemliu

katev said:


> A bad winter storm is forecast for my area and I don't want to have to worry about my bag being ruined by snow, sleet, or freezing rain, so I've chosen to carry my Kristin Pleated Satchel 16016 B4 BK in black patent leather with brass hardware because it is an "all-weather purse."
> 
> In keeping with the season, I have decorated her with a Stardust Studs Snowflake Fob F23452 and I think that my Chalk Prairie Rivets Accordion Zip Wallet also goes well with the bag and fob.
> 
> I kind of like the snowflake fob with the KPS, but it occurred to me that a large flashy fob might be a "bit too much" with a flashy bag like the KPS - with all that gold metal and black patent leather, what do you think?
> 
> Hey, keep warm and stay safe TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 4314616
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314617
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314620


@katev: This is lovely and you have enlightened me...I have never considered patent leather before for the winter; I have a pink patent Coach SLG but that's it...thank you for the tip and the general well wishes, the storm in my area is forecasted to be 5-8 inches of snow...not as bad as you though.

Lastly, maybe you will get a chuckle out of this but in my head, I say your user name as "Kuh-TEV," but I just realized it's probably "Kate-Vee" right...hahaha on me...


----------



## Sunshine mama

katev said:


> Thanks! The Kristin Pleated Satchel came out in 2010 and I got mine at the outlet in early 2011, so she's about 8 or 9 years old. These bags were available in both patent and glove-tanned leather and in several colors.
> 
> When I worked in the "Big City" and used public transportation I often carried my patent leather bags because they are so tough and resistant to bad weather, but now I use them less frequently because I drive to and from my job.
> 
> But the Weatherman says that bad stuff is coming, so I'm prepared.
> 
> View attachment 4314805


Wow 2010! This design still looks very current, and the chain detail was so fashion forward of Coach to do 9 years ago!


----------



## Syren

katev said:


> A bad winter storm is forecast for my area and I don't want to have to worry about my bag being ruined by snow, sleet, or freezing rain, so I've chosen to carry my Kristin Pleated Satchel 16016 B4 BK in black patent leather with brass hardware because it is an "all-weather purse."
> 
> In keeping with the season, I have decorated her with a Stardust Studs Snowflake Fob F23452 and I think that my Chalk Prairie Rivets Accordion Zip Wallet also goes well with the bag and fob.
> 
> I kind of like the snowflake fob with the KPS, but it occurred to me that a large flashy fob might be a "bit too much" with a flashy bag like the KPS - with all that gold metal and black patent leather, what do you think?
> 
> Hey, keep warm and stay safe TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 4314616
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314617
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314620



Awesome combo!  So rich and decadent [emoji7]


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> Finally decided to use sharky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314683



I love this bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Finally decided to use sharky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314683



You bought Sharky?!? Cool!


----------



## katev

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow 2010! This design still looks very current, and the chain detail was so fashion forward of Coach to do 9 years ago!





Syren said:


> Awesome combo!  So rich and decadent [emoji7]





christinemliu said:


> @katev: This is lovely and you have enlightened me...I have never considered patent leather before for the winter; I have a pink patent Coach SLG but that's it...thank you for the tip and the general well wishes, the storm in my area is forecasted to be 5-8 inches of snow...not as bad as you though.
> 
> Lastly, maybe you will get a chuckle out of this but in my head, I say your user name as "Kuh-TEV," but I just realized it's probably "Kate-Vee" right...hahaha on me...



When I was a little girl patent leather was considered a delicate material and we only wore it in in the spring and summer and only when the weather was dry. Modern patent is just the opposite, it is an all-weather material. I remember many a sad Easter morning, when I wanted to wear my new patent leather shoes and Easter finery to Church - but the weather was bad and Mom made me wear my old boots and winter coat to Church!

My understanding is that "in the old days" patent leather was created by applying layers and layers of linseed oil to leather and then burnishing until the surface was hard and shiny. My husband served in the Navy in his youth, and he told me that the Sailors used to buy a patent leather (linseed oil) version of Navy Shoes for their dress uniform, because it was so easy to keep a high shine on them!

Modern patent leather is made by applying some kind of (polymer?) coating over the genuine leather to protect it and make it shine. This Kristin Pleated Satchel is made from what Coach calls "crinkle patent" and I prefer it to "smooth patent" because I think that the crinkle patent looks more natural.

Yes, my TPF name is "Kate V" I didn't realize that it could easily be misread! But now that you say it I see what you mean. I will ask an administrator for the site if I can change it to "KateV" that would be simpler! Thanks!


----------



## Wendyann7

My 1941 Duffle with my newest bag strap


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> Thanks! The Kristin Pleated Satchel came out in 2010 and I got mine at the outlet in early 2011, so she's about 8 or 9 years old. These bags were available in both patent and glove-tanned leather and in several colors.
> 
> When I worked in the "Big City" and used public transportation I often carried my patent leather bags because they are so tough and resistant to bad weather, but now I use them less frequently because I drive to and from my job.
> 
> But the Weatherman says that bad stuff is coming, so I'm prepared.
> 
> View attachment 4314805


HI @katev. Thanks for the information. The bags looks amazing and you are definitely prepared for the bag weather.


----------



## SEWDimples

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4315090
> 
> 
> My 1941 Duffle with my newest bag strap


Hi @Wendyann7. The novelty strap looks perfect with this duffle. Very nice combination.


----------



## Wendyann7

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @Wendyann7. The novelty strap looks perfect with this duffle. Very nice combination.



Thank you SEWDimples!  I find it goes with so many bags. I love it! It might be my new favorite novelty strap.


----------



## SEWDimples

Wendyann7 said:


> Thank you SEWDimples!  I find it goes with so many bags. I love it! It might be my new favorite novelty strap.


I can see why. I love the contrast between the pebbled and smooth leathers.


----------



## Lake Effect

An pleated ergo bag, from '08 in ivory/chalk. It was my first rehab attempt for a light color bag. I have been using it all week. I like it, but I don't feel a strong enough pull to keep it for the long haul. It taught me that buying a light color bag on line, as opposed to seeing it in person, is a crap shoot!


----------



## christinemliu

katev said:


> When I was a little girl patent leather was considered a delicate material and we only wore it in in the spring and summer and only when the weather was dry. Modern patent is just the opposite, it is an all-weather material. I remember many a sad Easter morning, when I wanted to wear my new patent leather shoes and Easter finery to Church - but the weather was bad and Mom made me wear my old boots and winter coat to Church!
> 
> My understanding is that "in the old days" patent leather was created by applying layers and layers of linseed oil to leather and then burnishing until the surface was hard and shiny. My husband served in the Navy in his youth, and he told me that the Sailors used to buy a patent leather (linseed oil) version of Navy Shoes for their dress uniform, because it was so easy to keep a high shine on them!
> 
> Modern patent leather is made by applying some kind of (polymer?) coating over the genuine leather to protect it and make it shine. This Kristin Pleated Satchel is made from what Coach calls "crinkle patent" and I prefer it to "smooth patent" because I think that the crinkle patent looks more natural.
> 
> Yes, my TPF name is "Kate V" I didn't realize that it could easily be misread! But now that you say it I see what you mean. I will ask an administrator for the site if I can change it to "KateV" that would be simpler! Thanks!


Thank you for such a wonderful, informative response! Now off to explore patent leather...stay warm!!

KateV would be clearer, but it may only be me who would make such a silly mistake...my husband laughed so loud on his way to picking up a Redbox DVD one time the whole neighborhood probably heard...I said, the code is "DV-DON-ME" you know, like the name "Don"...he paused and said, "Uh, hon, you know it probably means 'DVD-ON-ME'" !


----------



## Teagaggle

All conditioned & out for the maiden voyage.


----------



## Bagmedic

Wendyann7 said:


> Thank you SEWDimples!  I find it goes with so many bags. I love it! It might be my new favorite novelty strap.


I like the details it adds to a more simple bag!  Definitely gives it some interest!


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> All conditioned & out for the maiden voyage.
> View attachment 4315344


Is this the regular size?  It looks bigger for some reason.


----------



## Teagaggle

Bagmedic said:


> Is this the regular size?  It looks bigger for some reason.


Regular


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> All conditioned & out for the maiden voyage.
> View attachment 4315344


It looks so gorgeous. I love all the details. I want a bag with rivets.


----------



## Syren

Holographic mini Bennett!  One of my fav bags!  I’m so careful with my bags but every time I use her I find more marks on it [emoji24] The most delicate treated leather I’ve ever had. But she’s so beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

Willis


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Syren said:


> Holographic mini Bennett!  One of my fav bags!  I’m so careful with my bags but every time I use her I find more marks on it [emoji24] The most delicate treated leather I’ve ever had. But she’s so beautiful [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315540



I love this! I sold mine before I was ever brave enough to carry it because I was so terrified of damaging it. I wish I’d just kept it and parked it in my case with my shelf shoes. Then I could at least look at it and smile.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

I was loading all my bags into the Stylebook app last night and realized I’d forgotten I have this one so I decided to switch into it today. Dark mineral mixed leather Swagger 27.


----------



## Syren

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I love this! I sold mine before I was ever brave enough to carry it because I was so terrified of damaging it. I wish I’d just kept it and parked it in my case with my shelf shoes. Then I could at least look at it and smile.



It is delicate but I imagine it will still be nice years from now as long as I’m careful. I bought it New when it was first released which I think is almost 3 years ago now!  I may try a little leather conditioner on the bottom to see if some of the marks may go away. It’s hard to tell if the marks are just smudges or if they’re actually wear in the surface. 

I have regrets for not purchasing the tote!  I also have the small wristlet.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Syren said:


> It is delicate but I imagine it will still be nice years from now as long as I’m careful. I bought it New when it was first released which I think is almost 3 years ago now!  I may try a little leather conditioner on the bottom to see if some of the marks may go away. It’s hard to tell if the marks are just smudges or if they’re actually wear in the surface.
> 
> I have regrets for not purchasing the tote!  I also have the small wristlet.



Are your other hologram items also as delicate? I recall you posting the purple/blue ones at one point. 

I noticed the platinum crossgrain crossbody I have is a bit strange with marks. I think I accidentally got two drops of Purell on it that I tried to rub off with a qtip. But the spots remained dull almost as if I wore the shiny layer off. But then the next day the spots seemed to magically disappear and haven't come back since so I have no idea what happened....

I'm still not sure how to treat crossgrain items. I have three crossgrain bags and all of them have been great in the rain. But I'm not sure if the two lighter bags are susceptible to color transfer from jeans.


----------



## TCB

Syren said:


> Holographic mini Bennett!  One of my fav bags!  I’m so careful with my bags but every time I use her I find more marks on it [emoji24] The most delicate treated leather I’ve ever had. But she’s so beautiful [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315540


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> Holographic mini Bennett!  One of my fav bags!  I’m so careful with my bags but every time I use her I find more marks on it [emoji24] The most delicate treated leather I’ve ever had. But she’s so beautiful [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315540


  I never even knew this existed!  She’s bee--yoo--ti-ful!  Wow...


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> Holographic mini Bennett!  One of my fav bags!  I’m so careful with my bags but every time I use her I find more marks on it [emoji24] The most delicate treated leather I’ve ever had. But she’s so beautiful [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315540



Oh wow, I can look at these two all day — very pretty.


----------



## carterazo

AntRay23 said:


> I’ve been wearing for about a week now! Hunter Green Willis bag.


What a gorgeous shade of green!!! I thought she would be darker.  My local store only has the black.  Wish I could see her irl!   Enjoy her in good health!


----------



## carterazo

SandraElle said:


> Parchment Legacy Tanner.


Such a great bag!


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> A bad winter storm is forecast for my area and I don't want to have to worry about my bag being ruined by snow, sleet, or freezing rain, so I've chosen to carry my Kristin Pleated Satchel 16016 B4 BK in black patent leather with brass hardware because it is an "all-weather purse."
> 
> In keeping with the season, I have decorated her with a Stardust Studs Snowflake Fob F23452 and I think that my Chalk Prairie Rivets Accordion Zip Wallet also goes well with the bag and fob.
> 
> I kind of like the snowflake fob with the KPS, but it occurred to me that a large flashy fob might be a "bit too much" with a flashy bag like the KPS - with all that gold metal and black patent leather, what do you think?
> 
> Hey, keep warm and stay safe TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 4314616
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314617
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314620



Such a great bag!  I missed out on this stule.


----------



## AntRay23

carterazo said:


> What a gorgeous shade of green!!! I thought she would be darker.  My local store only has the black.  Wish I could see her irl!   Enjoy her in good health!



Thank you! I definitely edited the photo, lol. It’s a bit deeper in person.


----------



## Lake Effect

katev said:


> When I was a little girl patent leather was considered a delicate material and we only wore it in in the spring and summer and only when the weather was dry. Modern patent is just the opposite, it is an all-weather material. I remember many a sad Easter morning, when I wanted to wear my new patent leather shoes and Easter finery to Church - but the weather was bad and Mom made me wear my old boots and winter coat to Church!
> 
> My understanding is that "in the old days" patent leather was created by applying layers and layers of linseed oil to leather and then burnishing until the surface was hard and shiny. My husband served in the Navy in his youth, and he told me that the Sailors used to buy a patent leather (linseed oil) version of Navy Shoes for their dress uniform, because it was so easy to keep a high shine on them!
> 
> Modern patent leather is made by applying some kind of (polymer?) coating over the genuine leather to protect it and make it shine. This Kristin Pleated Satchel is made from what Coach calls "crinkle patent" and I prefer it to "smooth patent" because I think that the crinkle patent looks more natural.
> 
> Yes, my TPF name is "Kate V" I didn't realize that it could easily be misread! But now that you say it I see what you mean. I will ask an administrator for the site if I can change it to "KateV" that would be simpler! Thanks!


While I don’t gravitate toward patent leather bags, and the ones I see second hand at the low end of the price range are in terrible condition, I certainly wouldn’t pass one up in the right color, style, condition at the right price. I have seen many lovely colors and styles, like yours. And I can second your husband’s comment on patent leather shoes. A few seasons ago, on a January sale I picked up two pairs of Clark’s shoes, with a wing tip loafer front on a chunky heel in black and burgundy. I wear them all the time. I clean them up with a wipe down of a little Lexol leather cleaner solution and they look great. And I saw your comment about Plegde wipes, which are my list to pick up. 



christinemliu said:


> Thank you for such a wonderful, informative response! Now off to explore patent leather...stay warm!!
> 
> KateV would be clearer, but it may only be me who would make such a silly mistake...my husband laughed so loud on his way to picking up a Redbox DVD one time the whole neighborhood probably heard...I said, the code is "DV-DON-ME" you know, like the name "Don"...he paused and said, "Uh, hon, you know it probably means 'DVD-ON-ME'" !


I could have easily made the same mistake  cept katev posted awhile back about her name sake bag, Kate.



eehlers said:


> Willis


All this Wllis action, on AT. I have not come across any in real like in forever!


----------



## Syren

LaVisioneer said:


> Are your other hologram items also as delicate? I recall you posting the purple/blue ones at one point.
> 
> I noticed the platinum crossgrain crossbody I have is a bit strange with marks. I think I accidentally got two drops of Purell on it that I tried to rub off with a qtip. But the spots remained dull almost as if I wore the shiny layer off. But then the next day the spots seemed to magically disappear and haven't come back since so I have no idea what happened....
> 
> I'm still not sure how to treat crossgrain items. I have three crossgrain bags and all of them have been great in the rain. But I'm not sure if the two lighter bags are susceptible to color transfer from jeans.



The holographic silver items are a very different material than than the blue purple green hologram items I have. Those are much less delicate but not so rainbow like [emoji1]

The cross grain items I’ve had I’ve just wiped clean with a damp cloth. They’re so durable!


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> I never even knew this existed!  She’s bee--yoo--ti-ful!  Wow...



Thanks!  They were MFF items from about 3 years ago. I lost my mind when I first saw them, so unique!


----------



## Syren

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, I can look at these two all day — very pretty.



Thank you!  They’re distracting when I use them, especially in the sun [emoji23]


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Finally decided to use sharky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314683


Ooh sharky looks great on this bag! He looks like coming out of deep blue water!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not the bag, but the charm.


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> Thanks!  They were MFF items from about 3 years ago. I lost my mind when I first saw them, so unique!


As I don’t live near an outlet, my visits there are hit and miss (probably a good thing).  I think these pieces are gorgeous!  They are very special.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Not the bag, but the charm.


Love this bag and charm!  I think these bags are so sweet. They remind me of a petit version of my mom’s travel case for her jewelry and small items in the 1950s. I appreciate this nod to the past in the history of bags for travel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Love this bag and charm!  I think these bags are so sweet. They remind me of a petit version of my mom’s travel case for her jewelry and small items in the 1950s. I appreciate this nod to the past in the history of bags for travel.


Thank you. Your words are like music to my ears. Very well played!


----------



## katev

Lake Effect said:


> While I don’t gravitate toward patent leather bags, and the ones I see second hand at the low end of the price range are in terrible condition, I certainly wouldn’t pass one up in the right color, style, condition at the right price. I have seen many lovely colors and styles, like yours. And I can second your husband’s comment on patent leather shoes. A few seasons ago, on a January sale I picked up two pairs of Clark’s shoes, with a wing tip loafer front on a chunky heel in black and burgundy. I wear them all the time. I clean them up with a wipe down of a little Lexol leather cleaner solution and they look great. And I saw your comment about Plegde wipes, which are my list to pick up...



Patent leather seems to come in and go out of fashion as a popular style for coach bags - and right now they are not a popular material. As I said, I got into patent back when I really needed tough, all-weather bags for my work commute. Standing on a exposed train platform in the rain or snow and walking to/from train stations can be tough on a bag (and on people, too!) Nowadays, I don't carry them often, just when the weather is expected to be really bad.

I think you are referring to my recent rehab of a black patent Coach Ergo Kisslock bag 12520, see the after before pics below. I think this was my first patent leather rehab project but it came out well, and you can use Pledge wiped to give the bag a nice shine. It will smell like lemon for a short time but that fades quickly.

I've recently picked up this same Ergo Kisslock bag 12520 in a Tan (Carmel?) patent leather as a rehab project; it was only $10 at the thrift store so I couldn't resist! This style bag also came in smooth leather, and several colors.


----------



## katev

FYI, I've never really gotten excited about the more recent versions of Saffiano Leather, but I am sure that they are the current favorites in the category of tough, all-weather bags.


----------



## SandraElle

SEWDimples said:


> Cute. I have this bad in tan and reddish colors. I need to use or sell it.
> 
> Thank you. I have those colors, too - and a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love!!! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks love.
> 
> 
> carterazo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great bag!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you. Love that Legacy leather.
Click to expand...


----------



## AntRay23

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I was loading all my bags into the Stylebook app last night and realized I’d forgotten I have this one so I decided to switch into it today. Dark mineral mixed leather Swagger 27.


What’s this app you speak of? Sounds cool.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

AntRay23 said:


> What’s this app you speak of? Sounds cool.



You can upload your whole closet to build outfits, see what you do and don’t wear, track cost per wear, and what you wear the most/least. I only use it for my shoes and bags so far.  I may add in my dresses later.


----------



## CoachMaven

eehlers said:


> Willis


Love this! I need to bring mine out in Navy to use.


----------



## carterazo

AntRay23 said:


> Thank you! I definitely edited the photo, lol. It’s a bit deeper in person.


Ok, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## TCB

Today's church clutch


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Switched into my DF Rogue 25 for the first time. I don’t get how, but this size bag carries way more stuff than either the Swagger 27 or the Charlie 28. Also, this may be one of my absolute favorite colors of all time. It’s so vibrant!


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> You bought Sharky?!? Cool!


Yeah, quite awhile ago actually! Almost a year!


Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4315090
> 
> 
> My 1941 Duffle with my newest bag strap


I love this strap!


christinemliu said:


> Thank you for such a wonderful, informative response! Now off to explore patent leather...stay warm!!
> 
> KateV would be clearer, but it may only be me who would make such a silly mistake...my husband laughed so loud on his way to picking up a Redbox DVD one time the whole neighborhood probably heard...I said, the code is "DV-DON-ME" you know, like the name "Don"...he paused and said, "Uh, hon, you know it probably means 'DVD-ON-ME'" !


I've made sillier mistakes! A few I still blush about years later.


Syren said:


> Holographic mini Bennett!  One of my fav bags!  I’m so careful with my bags but every time I use her I find more marks on it [emoji24] The most delicate treated leather I’ve ever had. But she’s so beautiful [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315540


So beautlful. I missed out on this! I'm sorry she is so delicate. I have a silver bag that is delicate. My hologram wallet that came out for FP a year after this doesn't seem delicate at all.


LaVisioneer said:


> Are your other hologram items also as delicate? I recall you posting the purple/blue ones at one point.
> 
> I noticed the platinum crossgrain crossbody I have is a bit strange with marks. I think I accidentally got two drops of Purell on it that I tried to rub off with a qtip. But the spots remained dull almost as if I wore the shiny layer off. But then the next day the spots seemed to magically disappear and haven't come back since so I have no idea what happened....
> 
> I'm still not sure how to treat crossgrain items. I have three crossgrain bags and all of them have been great in the rain. But I'm not sure if the two lighter bags are susceptible to color transfer from jeans.


Purell has alcohol in it so can remove the shininess. My silver Poppy is made out of something called sparkle suede. Spots on that also magically disappear. 


katev said:


> FYI, I've never really gotten excited about the more recent versions of Saffiano Leather, but I am sure that they are the current favorites in the category of tough, all-weather bags.


I used to have a saffiano tote. It was indestructible. I think even more than patent. Not only was it water repellent, but it kept its shape more than patent does. I also carry my patent bags in the rain. Thanks for the patent explanation. I had no idea why patent is more durable now than it was when we were kids.


----------



## whateve

1990s Ranch bag with London hangtag.


----------



## Wendyann7

ShoeSquirrel said:


> Switched into my DF Rogue 25 for the first time. I don’t get how, but this size bag carries way more stuff than either the Swagger 27 or the Charlie 28. Also, this may be one of my absolute favorite colors of all time. It’s so vibrant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316399


bag twins.....love the color too!  My one and only Rogue 25


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> Yeah, quite awhile ago actually! Almost a year!
> 
> I love this strap!
> 
> I've made sillier mistakes! A few I still blush about years later.
> 
> So beautlful. I missed out on this! I'm sorry she is so delicate. I have a silver bag that is delicate. My hologram wallet that came out for FP a year after this doesn't seem delicate at all.
> 
> Purell has alcohol in it so can remove the shininess. My silver Poppy is made out of something called sparkle suede. Spots on that also magically disappear.
> 
> I used to have a saffiano tote. It was indestructible. I think even more than patent. Not only was it water repellent, but it kept its shape more than patent does. I also carry my patent bags in the rain. Thanks for the patent explanation. I had no idea why patent is more durable now than it was when we were kids.



I have a few of the hologram items from FP and MFF and yea I agree those are different and not as delicate luckily!  My mini Bennett feels like a combo of patent with the stiffness of cross grain. Never felt anything else like it!  It is smooth but has a little bit of texture to it. Luckily the marks aren’t very noticeable, strangely you can really only see them in low light and at certain angles.


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> 1990s Ranch bag with London hangtag.



Ooooo I like this one a lot, very nice. I like that the strap doesn’t have the rolled leather edges. I don’t know how to explain it ... I guess similar to the flap on this bag how a strip of leather is sewn onto the edges.


----------



## Alexa5

I am just wondering. Does anyone else wish there was one thread for showing bags versus having the mini reveal, what bag are you carrying, and the passenger seat one?  I always feel like I am missing some as I don’t always have time to check all of the threads, and they are very similar concepts.


----------



## Syren

Sunflower Rogue and Cowardly Lion are ready for duty tomorrow! Follow the yellow brick road!


----------



## houseof999

Took this out to dinner tonight


----------



## Bagmedic

Syren said:


> View attachment 4316501
> 
> Sunflower Rogue and Cowardly Lion are ready for duty tomorrow! Follow the yellow brick road!


Fabulous!  Makes me almost wish i didn't send mine back but hopeful ostrich is MTO is coming this summer!


----------



## glittermaven

Been carrying my Metallic Studded Market Tote with Stars since the holidays. Might be time to retire it ‘til next year!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Took this out to dinner tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316517


Is that a swinger? The color is very nice!


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> Ooooo I like this one a lot, very nice. I like that the strap doesn’t have the rolled leather edges. I don’t know how to explain it ... I guess similar to the flap on this bag how a strip of leather is sewn onto the edges.


Thanks! I know exactly what you mean. This bag is similar to the stewardess but looks more streamlined, partly because of that kind of strap. I like it better too.


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> I am just wondering. Does anyone else wish there was one thread for showing bags versus having the mini reveal, what bag are you carrying, and the passenger seat one?  I always feel like I am missing some as I don’t always have time to check all of the threads, and they are very similar concepts.


Yes, I miss things too. It would be great if they could all be in one thread and again in the specific threads for those that enjoy the various categories.


----------



## tealocean

glittermaven said:


> Been carrying my Metallic Studded Market Tote with Stars since the holidays. Might be time to retire it ‘til next year!


I love this! I don't easily love a tote.  This one is a stunning mix of beauty and fun!


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> I have a few of the hologram items from FP and MFF and yea I agree those are different and not as delicate luckily!  My mini Bennett feels like a combo of patent with the stiffness of cross grain. Never felt anything else like it!  It is smooth but has a little bit of texture to it. Luckily the marks aren’t very noticeable, strangely you can really only see them in low light and at certain angles.


Your hologram bags look beautiful! I saw the purple-greenish version last year on FOS and wish I had gotten one now that I've seen more close ups.


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> Fabulous!  Makes me almost wish i didn't send mine back but hopeful ostrich is MTO is coming this summer!



Fingers crossed!  I think you did the right thing with waiting [emoji1]


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> Thanks! I know exactly what you mean. This bag is similar to the stewardess but looks more streamlined, partly because of that kind of strap. I like it better too.



Yes!  That’s exactly what I was referring to!  Both look great but I like the flat strap. I looked up more pics and I like the gusseted pocket. Looking at the underside it reminds me of my page 27. No wonder why I liked yours [emoji23]


----------



## Syren

tealocean said:


> Your hologram bags look beautiful! I saw the purple-greenish version last year on FOS and wish I had gotten one now that I've seen more close ups.



I bet they’ll release similar items because they’re always popular!


----------



## Esquared72

City Bag [emoji173]️


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Is that a swinger? The color is very nice!


Yes. It was never used so it stayed pretty. I didn't find the original tag, just the stuffing. I wish I knew what the color name was. Burgundy or Bordeaux maybe?


----------



## Ireiki4u

Took this beauty to lunch with my kids today, just love this one.


----------



## BeachBagGal

glittermaven said:


> Been carrying my Metallic Studded Market Tote with Stars since the holidays. Might be time to retire it ‘til next year!



I love it!![emoji7] I have its little cousin,  the pouch crossbody.


----------



## elvisfan4life

TCB said:


> Today's church clutch
> 
> View attachment 4316376


I so need this !!!! If you ever see another let me know p!ease


----------



## TCB

elvisfan4life said:


> I so need this !!!! If you ever see another let me know p!ease


Absolutely! I'll keep my eyes open.  You know I love your pic.


----------



## laurenrr

my washed red clarkson which i was in the fence about ordering, but i love it!


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

My Rogue 25 in Midnight Navy!  I have been carrying this bag for about 2 months now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach Faye crossbody


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Yes. It was never used so it stayed pretty. I didn't find the original tag, just the stuffing. I wish I knew what the color name was. Burgundy or Bordeaux maybe?


There are 2 choices. I have berry and wine. I think burgundy was only used for classics.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> There are 2 choices. I have berry and wine. I think burgundy was only used for classics.


Hmm. Which of these two would you expect to be more purplish? I have that mystery shoulder bag. I'll take a pic of both together. I know they are not the same color!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Hmm. Which of these two would you expect to be more purplish? I have that mystery shoulder bag. I'll take a pic of both together. I know they are not the same color!


Berry looks a lot lighter. Maybe wine is more purple. I had a bag that was wine but it was so faded, it was hard to know the original color.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

houseof999 said:


> Took this out to dinner tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316517



house & whateve - The Swinger is in berry? 

(listed but not pictured)





My berry Laurel looks similar to your photo, house. 

From catalog pages, I saw listings for:

Lightweights in berry: Hudson Bag, Laurel Bag, Gallery Bag, Whitney Bag, Monterey Hobo, Swinger Bag, Soho Bag, Cafe Bag, Flap Drawstring 

Lightweights in wine: Soft Satchel, Paris Bag, Drawstring Tote, Slim Zip Bag


----------



## CoachCruiser

Original retail small ergo hobo bag in red, from 2002. I remember when I bought the medium cognac ergo that year and it felt like I was dropping a million $$$, but I loved that bag so much and got so many compliments from complete strangers about it. I wore it to death. Bought this small scarlet beauty off eBay for $50! It was in great condition but after a cleaning and moisturizing session, it looks brand new! Such a classic beauty!


----------



## TCB

Large Derby Tote (with my Elvis work tote in the background )


----------



## katev

CoachCruiser said:


> Original retail small ergo hobo bag in red, from 2002. I remember when I bought the medium cognac ergo that year and it felt like I was dropping a million $$$, but I loved that bag so much and got so many compliments from complete strangers about it. I wore it to death. Bought this small scarlet beauty off eBay for $50! It was in great condition but after a cleaning and moisturizing session, it looks brand new! Such a classic beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318242



I love Ergo bags, they are classics, and your red Ergo is gorgeous!

My XL Mahogany Pleated Ergo Hobo 12236 still ranks among my all-time favorite bags. It is so light-weight, comfortable, and easy-to-carry and it never slips off my shoulder - and the leather is so soft and luxurious! I'd better get it out and wear it again soon!


----------



## Tosa22

My new-to-me Mercer 30.


----------



## CoachCruiser

katev said:


> I love Ergo bags, they are classics, and your red Ergo is gorgeous!
> 
> My XL Mahogany Pleated Ergo Hobo 12236 still ranks among my all-time favorite bags. It is so light-weight, comfortable, and easy-to-carry and it never slips off my shoulder - and the leather is so soft and luxurious! I'd better get it out and wear it again soon!
> 
> View attachment 4318526


Thank you! I agree - it is so lightweight and comfy! By the way, I love the way your fob goes with your bag! I need to find one that will complement mine just as well.


----------



## carterazo

glittermaven said:


> Been carrying my Metallic Studded Market Tote with Stars since the holidays. Might be time to retire it ‘til next year!


If you love it, don't retire it! Just enjoy it! It's a great tote!


----------



## katev

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you! I agree - it is so lightweight and comfy! By the way, I love the way your fob goes with your bag! I need to find one that will complement mine just as well.



Thanks, it's the purple Snaphead Fob 92334. I had a hard time finding a fob that looked good with this quiet Ergo bag. I needed something that would add some bling, but not too much bling!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Faye crossbody


Did you change the top handle?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Red


----------



## dooneybaby

I usually don't carry a Coach bag unless there's a blizzard outside, because the ones I have are pretty much indestructible. But I wouldn't be caught dead not wearing Coach leather gloves. They hold up better than any other glove I've worn:


Every year during Coach's January sale, I stock up on their leather gloves. These are 2 of the 3 pairs I just received:


----------



## CoachCruiser

katev said:


> Thanks, it's the purple Snaphead Fob 92334. I had a hard time finding a fob that looked good with this quiet Ergo bag. I needed something that would add some bling, but not too much bling!
> 
> View attachment 4318812


Excellent choice!!! I'm in the same boat right now!


----------



## glittermaven

Really loving this bag! Wish it wasn’t discontinued. This one came from the outlet last month.


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Did you change the top handle?


Yes I did.


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Red


hey heyyyyy twiniedoodle.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> hey heyyyyy twiniedoodle.


Hey Poo


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes I did. [emoji3]


I thought I was the only one who wished it had a shorter handle. [emoji3]


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> I thought I was the only one who wished it had a shorter handle. [emoji3]


Since I mostly crossbody, I only need a short handle for holding the bag for like in/out of the car.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach Parker.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker.


I was hoping you'd post here too!


----------



## elvisfan4life

TCB said:


> Large Derby Tote (with my Elvis work tote in the background )
> 
> View attachment 4318453
> View attachment 4318454
> View attachment 4318455
> View attachment 4318456


Love the little bit.of Elvis!! And.your name!! KeepTcbing


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker.


Is this a new version with the top handle? [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Is this a new version with the top handle? [emoji7]


No. It's the original Parker that I hacked. I really love the color/ leather/rose turnlock,  but I  didn't like the chain. I carried it all day  today, but I found the hacked handle still too long for me, so I hacked it a little more by making the handle shorter. Now I'm totally in love with this bag!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> No. It's the original Parker that I hacked.[emoji3] I really love the color/ leather/rose turnlock,  but I  didn't like the chain. I carried it all day  today, but I found the hacked handle still too long for me, so I hacked it a little more by making the handle shorter. Now I'm totally in love with this bag![emoji813]


Awesome hack! Where did you get the identical leather for the top handle?


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Awesome hack! Where did you get the identical leather for the top handle?


Thank you C!!!
It's not identical, but it's very close. It's the strap from my Coach Faye crossbody that I also hacked! I posted that bag here a few days ago. So it just worked out!!! I guess when we buy things we love, even the parts all go together!


----------



## TCB

elvisfan4life said:


> Love the little bit.of Elvis!! And.your name!! KeepTcbing


Thank you, Elvisfan!!!!!  You keep on TCBing too, my friend!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I was hoping you'd post here too!


----------



## houseof999

Coach Belmont.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Coach Belmont.
> 
> View attachment 4320485


Wow this bag is simply stunning!


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Coach Belmont.
> 
> View attachment 4320485


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> Coach Belmont.
> 
> View attachment 4320485


Loooove this! [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Coach Belmont.
> 
> View attachment 4320485


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Tosa22

houseof999 said:


> Coach Belmont.
> 
> View attachment 4320485


I love the red! Such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

houseof999 said:


> Coach Belmont.
> 
> View attachment 4320485



Oh my... It’s so pretty!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach Large Bennett Satchel in soft pebbled leather


----------



## shoes+handbags

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Large Bennett Satchel in soft pebbled leather



I love the look of this bag!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

shoes+handbags said:


> I love the look of this bag!



Hi, s+h! Thank you!


----------



## CoachCruiser

My mini Mercer Satchel in multi-floral printed leather, which I got for my birthday a year ago (or two?!) now...I was feeling in a funky mood and it's been too long since I carried this pretty bag! Decided since it's so artsy, I'd shoot pics of it in front of the fabulous artwork completed by the students at my high school.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

1st pic was last night while I ready my Mini Borough and Jeanne wallet's pouch and cardholder for today (2nd pic).. I totally forgot to take a decent picture of this lovely bag in the Japanese resto we had lunch at [emoji501][emoji495][emoji496][emoji494][emoji497][emoji499][emoji498]


----------



## Alexa5

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Large Bennett Satchel in soft pebbled leather



I am commenting on the clothes instead?  lol.  Is that shirt a Gap shirt by chance?  I found it interesting because I have 3 Gap shirts that are very similar to that, and I just recently gave them up because they were getting too short.  And I really like shirts that are on the shorter end, but they were starting to look a little too short.  But in this pic, the short length works great.  And funny enough I just gave up some gray Gap pants that look similar to that.  It felt a bit like deja vu seeing that pic!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

CoachCruiser said:


> My mini Mercer Satchel in multi-floral printed leather, which I got for my birthday a year ago (or two?!) now...I was feeling in a funky mood and it's been too long since I carried this pretty bag! Decided since it's so artsy, I'd shoot pics of it in front of the fabulous artwork completed by the students at my high school.
> 
> View attachment 4321070
> View attachment 4321071



Fun & sweet with the student artwork as backdrops! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Winterfell5

CoachCruiser said:


> My mini Mercer Satchel in multi-floral printed leather, which I got for my birthday a year ago (or two?!) now...I was feeling in a funky mood and it's been too long since I carried this pretty bag! Decided since it's so artsy, I'd shoot pics of it in front of the fabulous artwork completed by the students at my high school.
> 
> View attachment 4321070
> View attachment 4321071


I love this Mercer, and the artwork background goes perfect with it!  )


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Alexa5 said:


> I am commenting on the clothes instead?  lol.  Is that shirt a Gap shirt by chance?  I found it interesting because I have 3 Gap shirts that are very similar to that, and I just recently gave them up because they were getting too short.  And I really like shirts that are on the shorter end, but they were starting to look a little too short.  But in this pic, the short length works great.  And funny enough I just gave up some gray Gap pants that look similar to that.  It felt a bit like deja vu seeing that pic!



Hi, Alexa! [emoji4] Thanks! Close... It’s an Old Navy sweater! Some stripes I really like because of their ratio & spacing and I find this one pleasing even though I do wonder about my comfort level with its length when I reach for it. I’ve actually been trying to bring up my shirt hems with slightly shorter tops or a half tuck after noticing outfits I’m drawn to online show more waist. Of course, I have to bear in mind my age & body type. [emoji6] The pants are from American Eagle. I’ve had good fits with some of their chinos & jeans (when the style is not too low or not too high or not too skinny...).


----------



## Alexa5

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi, Alexa! [emoji4] Thanks! Close... It’s an Old Navy sweater! Some stripes I really like because of their ratio & spacing and I find this one pleasing even though I do wonder about my comfort level with its length when I reach for it. I’ve actually been trying to bring up my shirt hems with slightly shorter tops or a half tuck after noticing outfits I’m drawn to online show more waist. Of course, I have to bear in mind my age & body type. [emoji6] The pants are from American Eagle. I’ve had good fits with some of their chinos & jeans (when the style is not too low or not too high or not too skinny...).


That is funny.  Yes, I really liked my 3 shirts and had them for a few years at least.  I loved them because they were not too long like most shirts are these days.  But then I think they either kept getting a little shorter, and lately when I wore them they just didn't look right.  I think yours looks great, and especially with those pants.  As for the pants I gave up, I have a couple other pair of the Gap ones that I really like, however the gray pair didn't wash well--the color created weird fade marks.  

I relate on the accomodation re: age, body type, etc.  lol!  And the not too low, too high, or too skinny


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Alexa5 said:


> That is funny.  Yes, I really liked my 3 shirts and had them for a few years at least.  I loved them because they were not too long like most shirts are these days.  But then I think they either kept getting a little shorter, and lately when I wore them they just didn't look right.  I think yours looks great, and especially with those pants.  As for the pants I gave up, I have a couple other pair of the Gap ones that I really like, however the gray pair didn't wash well--the color created weird fade marks.
> 
> I relate on the accomodation re: age, body type, etc.  lol!  And the not too low, too high, or too skinny



Sadly, the Gap store closest to me closed some years back. [emoji20] I used to enjoy my shopping time there & was especially thrilled with their sales & clearance. It’s how I got one of my all-time favorite dresses!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachCruiser said:


> My mini Mercer Satchel in multi-floral printed leather, which I got for my birthday a year ago (or two?!) now...I was feeling in a funky mood and it's been too long since I carried this pretty bag! Decided since it's so artsy, I'd shoot pics of it in front of the fabulous artwork completed by the students at my high school.
> 
> View attachment 4321070
> View attachment 4321071



How cute and love the pix! I have the same blue/green print on my Nolita wristlet and love it!


----------



## Esquared72

Courier


----------



## Newpurselove

Switched out to a fun rogue for the weekend


----------



## gr8onteej

Butterscotch Rogue


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Butterscotch Rogue


Love that color


----------



## SandraElle

Double Swag


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Peony Tea Rose Rogue


----------



## holiday123

Purple link saddle 23 sub tea rose strap.


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

SandraElle said:


> Double Swag


This bag is amazing!


----------



## mattyt

my new to me Legacy tote & scribble flower bag charm!


----------



## LaVisioneer

holiday123 said:


> Purple link saddle 23 sub tea rose strap.



 How did you attach the strap?


----------



## Dinky22

My Rogue 17 in Vermillion.


----------



## holiday123

LaVisioneer said:


> How did you attach the strap?


I just clipped the dogleash clips to the buckles. Only thing is the tongue part of the buckle is there, but I put a piece of electrical tape on it to keep it flat.


----------



## SandraElle

LinzG_ said:


> This bag is amazing!


Thanks luv


----------



## SandraElle

Lg Madison Pinnacle Drawstring in Garnet[emoji173]️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Lg Madison Pinnacle Drawstring in Garnet[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4322971


Porn


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Porn


You’re welcome.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Loaded for tomorrow


----------



## Iamminda

SandraElle said:


> Lg Madison Pinnacle Drawstring in Garnet[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4322971



This bag is so pretty!!!   I have not seen this drawstring in garnet.


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Loaded for tomorrow


You’s FANcy!!!


----------



## SandraElle

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so pretty!!!   I have not seen this drawstring in garnet.


Thank you. I would love to own it in the croc embossed, too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Thank you. I would love to own it in the croc embossed, too.


You will


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Loaded for tomorrow


Awesome. I love this pattern and the Richard Prince watercolor speedy in cream and brown.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Awesome. I love this pattern and the Richard Prince watercolor speedy in cream and brown.


Ty. I own Speedy 35 in this as well


----------



## Sarah03

Loaded up my Tearose rogue for tomorrow. I haven’t decided if the novelty strap is too over the top, but it sure makes this bag comfy as a crossbody!


----------



## holiday123

Blues and greens today


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Blues and greens today



My Dinky I’m carrying today is the same color as your tote, Smoke. [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Dinky. [emoji170]


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> My Dinky I’m carrying today is the same color as your tote, Smoke. [emoji173]️


Very nice!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Very nice!!



Thanks![emoji3]


----------



## whateve

Vintage Sheridan Marietta drawstring made in Italy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Vintage Sheridan Marietta drawstring made in Italy.



I just love that charm! Looks great on your bag too.


----------



## Iamminda

What a Darling Dinky 



BeachBagGal said:


> My Dinky. [emoji170]
> View attachment 4323581



WE—where have you been hiding your lovely black bags?  Lol.  This is real nice.



whateve said:


> Vintage Sheridan Marietta drawstring made in Italy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> What a Darling Dinky
> 
> 
> 
> WE—where have you been hiding your lovely black bags?  Lol.  This is real nice.



Thank ya’, thank ya’! [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dinky22 said:


> My Rogue 17 in Vermillion.


Love this!! So dang cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Vintage Sheridan Marietta drawstring made in Italy.


Pretty!!!


----------



## TCB

Just my Kitty Large Wristlet /Clutch today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

TCB said:


> Just my Kitty Large Wristlet /Clutch today. [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 4323827



Well this is cute! I don’t remember seeing this one.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Vintage Sheridan Marietta drawstring made in Italy.


Oh whateve!  This is a beautiful combination. I am loving the leather.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> Oh whateve!  This is a beautiful combination. I am loving the leather.


Thank you!


----------



## TCB

BeachBagGal said:


> Well this is cute! I don’t remember seeing this one.


Thank you!!  There was a matching charm too, but I missed out on it.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> Vintage Sheridan Marietta drawstring made in Italy.


Wow, beautiful bag and the charm is perfect with it!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Bleecker Mini Brooklyn Messenger


----------



## Newpurselove

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Bleecker Mini Brooklyn Messenger



Love this- and the gloves are so cute


----------



## TCB

Hologram Market Tote


----------



## LaVisioneer

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Bleecker Mini Brooklyn Messenger



 So chic. One of these was just on eBay but in purple and I'm wishing I joined the bidding war now...

How do the straps on the front attach? Like do you have to attach them through the metal stud every time you open the flap?


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Newpurselove said:


> Love this- and the gloves are so cute



Thanks, Newpurselove! The gloves were an Amazon find a few years back. They are touchscreen ones so I don’t have to take them off to use my phone!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

LaVisioneer said:


> So chic. One of these was just on eBay but in purple and I'm wishing I joined the bidding war now...
> 
> How do the straps on the front attach? Like do you have to attach them through the metal stud every time you open the flap?



Thanks so much, LaVisioneer! The front straps do push onto the metal studs but I only do that extra step when I want a bit more security (or for a photo  ). The turnlock is what I typically use to close the bag.


----------



## Bagmedic

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Bleecker Mini Brooklyn Messenger


I don't remember this bag but at this time period, I don't think I was in to Coach bags.  I like it though!  The tabs look hard to open and close the flap, though.


----------



## Bagmedic

Newpurselove said:


> Love this- and the gloves are so cute


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Bagmedic said:


> I don't remember this bag but at this time period, I don't think I was in to Coach bags.  I like it though!  The tabs look hard to open and close the flap, though.



Thanks, Bagmedic! For ease, I do leave the front straps undone unless I want a little extra security.


----------



## jade

TCB said:


> Hologram Market Tote
> 
> View attachment 4325124



I wish I would have grabbed that one too. I was practical and got the OG  black one.  Such an amazing color!


----------



## TCB

jade said:


> I wish I would have grabbed that one too. I was practical and got the OG  black one.  Such an amazing color!


Thanks!  You got a great one too. Whatever the color, I always recommend the Market. Isn't it a great bag??


----------



## holiday123

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Bleecker Mini Brooklyn Messenger


Twins! It's a great crossbody. I have this one and a pebble version in brick


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

holiday123 said:


> Twins! It's a great crossbody. I have this one and a pebble version in brick



Nice! The structure of this bag works so well to see & access items inside. I haven’t seen the cool looking pebble version in person yet. I’m also interested in what the larger one is like.


----------



## TCB

Swagger 27 in Metallic Bronze and Wristlet


----------



## TangerineKandy

This little beauty that DBF picked out for my birthday last year!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Hobbsy

TCB said:


> Just my Kitty Large Wristlet /Clutch today. [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 4323827


Cute! There was a charm too? I didn't see either. May I ask if you got these at a retail store or Coach outlet.....?


----------



## TCB

View attachment 4326955


Hobbsy said:


> Cute! There was a charm too? I didn't see either. May I ask if you got these at a retail store or Coach outlet.....?



Thanks!  It was from an outlet. I remember having to call around to track it down. And the charm was on the FOS but it was always sold out. It was round like my NY one above.  I am guessing it was about that size. I love that the kitty on the wristlet has glitter! You can't really see in the pic. But the bow around her neck and the wheels have glitter.  
I'll try to find a pic of the charm and post. I know they are being resold.

ETA: Here is the charm. I still want it. I wish Kitty was bigger though.




It's from the vintage Fisher Price pull toy from 1950.


----------



## Hobbsy

TCB said:


> View attachment 4326955
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It was from an outlet. I remember having to call around to track it down. And the charm was on the FOS but it was always sold out. It was round like my NY one above.  I am guessing it was about that size. I love that the kitty on the wristlet has glitter! You can't really see in the pic. But the bow around her neck and the wheels have glitter.  [emoji3]
> I'll try to find a pic of the charm and post. I know they are being resold.
> 
> ETA: Here is the charm. I still want it. I wish Kitty was bigger though.
> 
> View attachment 4326956


Oh, cute! Thanks for posting. I love cats and have two orange boys now. I'll have to keep an eye out now for them. Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

Hobbsy said:


> Cute! There was a charm too? I didn't see either. May I ask if you got these at a retail store or Coach outlet.....?


I enlarged this and I can see the glitter now! It's adorable!!


----------



## vivianyan

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Bleecker Mini Brooklyn Messenger


you just sold me this bag! 
Went to ebay and bought a pebbled leather version in different color
I wish the same color is sold, but had no luck finding one in good condition.


----------



## TCB

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, cute! Thanks for posting. I love cats and have two orange boys now. I'll have to keep an eye out now for them. Thank you!


No problem.  
And if it has a cat on it, I want it. I'm a cat lady too. We have 4. We have an orange one too, so I had to have this.


----------



## TCB

Hobbsy said:


> I enlarged this and I can see the glitter now! It's adorable!!


Thank you!


----------



## TCB

Just for a trip to the Vet.


----------



## dolali

Rogue in Dark Denim and Owl charm in the office today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> Just for a trip to the Vet.
> 
> View attachment 4327053


Out of  this world!
I especially love the banana and the safety pin!


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Out of  this world!
> I especially love the banana and the safety pin!


Thank you, Sunshine mama!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

vivianyan said:


> you just sold me this bag!
> Went to ebay and bought a pebbled leather version in different color
> I wish the same color is sold, but had no luck finding one in good condition.



Oh, that’s a great compliment, vivianyan. Thank you! Hope you love it! The pebbled version looks very cool in the photos I’ve seen.


----------



## Bagmedic

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Oh, that’s a great compliment, vivianyan. Thank you! Hope you love it! The pebbled version looks very cool in the photos I’ve seen.


You sold me, too!  I want the one you have!  I've added it to my "Wanted" list!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Bagmedic said:


> You sold me, too!  I want the one you have!  I've added it to my "Wanted" list!



Aw, thanks, Bagmedic!  Best of luck with the hunt!


----------



## katev

dolali said:


> Rogue in Dark Denim and Owl charm in the office today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327106



Bag twins and I love this beautiful bag!


----------



## laurenrr

Bagmedic said:


> You sold me, too!  I want the one you have!  I've added it to my "Wanted" list!


same!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Another great oldie


----------



## gr8onteej

First time out for my Chaise bag.  It “Wear Red Day” to support women’s heart health.


----------



## katev

gr8onteej said:


> First time out for my Chaise bag.  It “Wear Red Day” to support women’s heart health.



Pretty color! It's snowing here again so I am still carrying patent leather bags but I will get out my paprika Chelsea Katerina hobo and Sutton Zip wristlet in honor of the day. Maybe they will cheer me up because I'm tired of this weather - but at least it is getting warmer!


----------



## Newpurselove

First time using this beauty. Happy Friday!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

First time out for my camera bag....


----------



## Glttglam

Well new record, I spent 3 weeks in a row with the same bag. Now I switched into my mini Brooke carryall.


----------



## Nithya

My lovely bag


----------



## TCB

Chelsea with Elvis charm and small wallet 




When I first spotted this when it came out, I had to have it because it reminded me so much of this:

 





Also hologram wristlet


----------



## 504Crystal

I’m rocking my black almost vintage (mfg in 02 according to the creed) Willis bag. I recently did a “soak and reshape” on her and man am I ecstatic about how she perked up. I found the little Coach coin on ebay and I attached it to a tassel keychain I found at Michael’s! I really do love the look of it. I do have the original black leather hangtag buuuuuut I love the way this oversized chrome one looks against the black leather. Definitely one of my favorite bags in my collection!


----------



## 504Crystal

Newpurselove said:


> First time using this beauty. Happy Friday!


Whoooooooo sh************t!!! This is a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Newpurselove

504Crystal said:


> I’m rocking my black almost vintage (mfg in 02 according to the creed) Willis bag. I recently did a “soak and reshape” on her and man am I ecstatic about how she perked up. I found the little Coach coin on ebay and I attached it to a tassel keychain I found at Michael’s! I really do love the look of it. I do have the original black leather hangtag buuuuuut I love the way this oversized chrome one looks against the black leather. Definitely one of my favorite bags in my collection!



Wow looks like new! Enjoy


----------



## whateve

504Crystal said:


> I’m rocking my black almost vintage (mfg in 02 according to the creed) Willis bag. I recently did a “soak and reshape” on her and man am I ecstatic about how she perked up. I found the little Coach coin on ebay and I attached it to a tassel keychain I found at Michael’s! I really do love the look of it. I do have the original black leather hangtag buuuuuut I love the way this oversized chrome one looks against the black leather. Definitely one of my favorite bags in my collection!


I love the nickel hardware Coach used on these bags!


----------



## 504Crystal

Newpurselove said:


> Wow looks like new! Enjoy



Thank you! I get sooooo many compliments on this bag!



whateve said:


> I love the nickel hardware Coach used on these bags!



So do I! I have a Mahogany Coach Stewardess bag with all the brass hardware. I have a Mahogany Willis that originally had all brass but I’ve ordered all the hardware in nickel so I can switch everything! I can’t wait until I’m done. I’ll definitely post it once it’s all complete!


----------



## whateve

504Crystal said:


> Thank you! I get sooooo many compliments on this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> So do I! I have a Mahogany Coach Stewardess bag with all the brass hardware. I have a Mahogany Willis that originally had all brass but I’ve ordered all the hardware in nickel so I can switch everything! I can’t wait until I’m done. I’ll definitely post it once it’s all complete!


Ooh, that sounds beautiful. My nickel hardware bag is burgundy. The burgundy with nickel is gorgeous.


----------



## 504Crystal

whateve said:


> Ooh, that sounds beautiful. My nickel hardware bag is burgundy. The burgundy with nickel is gorgeous.



Ohhhhh I bet it is!!! Thats like the last color I feel like I need in an all leather Coach. The Buckle Guy has all of the original type d-rings with the screws, turn locks and swivel snaps for the crossbody straps of the Willis (and I’m sure other Coach) bags. In nickel/zinc they come up to like $16 before shipping and taxes. That site also has the brass hardware too for about the same price. I was able to get my mom a Willis in brown that was authentic but super low priced because of missing d-rings. I JUMPED on that bag lol!


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> First time out for my Chaise bag.  It “Wear Red Day” to support women’s heart health.



Prefect choice!!! [emoji173]️. Very nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> Pretty color! It's snowing here again so I am still carrying patent leather bags but I will get out my paprika Chelsea Katerina hobo and Sutton Zip wristlet in honor of the day. Maybe they will cheer me up because I'm tired of this weather - but at least it is getting warmer!
> 
> View attachment 4327692



Another great red purse in honor of today!


----------



## TCB

Tonight's bag.  Dinkier


----------



## Ireiki4u

Newpurselove said:


> First time using this beauty. Happy Friday!


I have been thinking about getting this color, so pretty.


----------



## redwood66

Rivets Rogue 25 today.


----------



## Newpurselove

redwood66 said:


> Rivets Rogue 25 today.
> 
> View attachment 4328720


Twins  Love this bag!


----------



## SandraElle

Blue patent large Madison Shoulder Bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Blue patent large Madison Shoulder Bag.
> 
> View attachment 4329049


Sexy Heffa. Lol


----------



## Sarah03

SandraElle said:


> Blue patent large Madison Shoulder Bag.
> 
> View attachment 4329049





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sexy Heffa. Lol



You two are killin me with these MSBs!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> You two are killin me with these MSBs!! Gorgeous!!


Thank you. It's her fault. Lolol


----------



## SandraElle

Sarah03 said:


> You two are killin me with these MSBs!! Gorgeous!!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you. It's her fault. Lolol



Thanks y'all. xoxo This blue w/ poppin' silver hardware just sends me over the edge.


----------



## TCB

Church clutch


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sweet Caroline


----------



## Esquared72

One of my old school faves today


----------



## Teagaggle

So glad I took a chance & got this bag. Perfect for February!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> So glad I took a chance & got this bag. Perfect for February!
> View attachment 4330753



This is bag is pretty and cute at the same time, and it’s KH!! [emoji173]️


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sweet Caroline



Show off.


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> So glad I took a chance & got this bag. Perfect for February!
> View attachment 4330753



Perfect choice of wallet!


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> So glad I took a chance & got this bag. Perfect for February!
> View attachment 4330753


Great pairing!


----------



## carterazo

Carried this pretty today


----------



## katev

I moved into an old winter favorite, my Furla olive suede and croc embossed hobo and my Marc Jacobs So Cool Clutch in dark plum.


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Carried this pretty today
> View attachment 4331156


What a dreamy color!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## Psychspirit

pbnjam said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!
> View attachment 4331618



Wow, love it! Where did you get that pig charm?


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow's bag
Rogue 25 in Saddle with Charlie Brown charm (and freebie hangtag)
Peanuts wallet and Snoopy wristlet


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> Tomorrow's bag
> Rogue 25 in Saddle with Charlie Brown charm (and freebie hangtag)
> Peanuts wallet and Snoopy wristlet
> 
> View attachment 4332341
> View attachment 4332342


The whole ensemble is just too darn cuuutteee!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Kristin Sage


----------



## lovethecoach

From the outlet, Abby Duffle in light saddle. Love the braided strap and chunky hardware.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Kristin Sage


The leather look really soft on this!


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> The whole ensemble is just too darn cuuutteee!!!!


Thank you so much, Sunshine mama!!


----------



## shoes+handbags

lovethecoach said:


> View attachment 4332576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the outlet, Abby Duffle in light saddle. Love the braided strap and chunky hardware.



I love the braided strap! It looks like the perfect length for shoulder wear. I wish the boutique version came with a similar one.


----------



## pbnjam

Psychspirit said:


> Wow, love it! Where did you get that pig charm?



The pig charm is a Coach ornament. Maybe it is sold out? I bought it about 1-2 months ago. Hope that helps!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> The leather look really soft on this!


She is


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach Gramercy Top Handle


----------



## 504Crystal

lovethecoach said:


> View attachment 4332576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the outlet, Abby Duffle in light saddle. Love the braided strap and chunky hardware.



Whoooooo my goodness Give this bag to me NOW!!!


----------



## whateve

Vintage stroll tote.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Vintage stroll tote.



How cute! Is that blue and lined in red?


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> How cute! Is that blue and lined in red?


Thank you! I love it! It is blue inside and out. There is no lining, just leather on the inside front and back and suede on the sides. The trim is coral. It is a reproduction of a Bonnie Cashin design made in 1991.


----------



## Bagmedic

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> View attachment 4332878
> 
> 
> Coach Gramercy Top Handle


You wear bags well!  Selling me on another one!!!  You go, girl!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Bagmedic said:


> You wear bags well!  Selling me on another one!!!  You go, girl!



Oh, that’s so sweet of you, Bagmedic! Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> What a dreamy color!!!


Thank you! I'm surprised by how often I carry it! It goes well with so much!


----------



## carterazo

TCB said:


> Tomorrow's bag
> Rogue 25 in Saddle with Charlie Brown charm (and freebie hangtag)
> Peanuts wallet and Snoopy wristlet [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 4332341
> View attachment 4332342


Love it all together!


----------



## carterazo

Hadn't carried her in a while and I missed her. She's so classy. [emoji41]


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Hadn't carried her in a while and I missed her. She's so classy. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333089


I don't think I remember this one but I think this was an era of Coach I was absent from.  What style is this?  It sure is classy!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I don't think I remember this one but I think this was an era of Coach I was absent from.  What style is this?  It sure is classy!


This is the Gramercy satchel from a few years ago.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

carterazo said:


> Hadn't carried her in a while and I missed her. She's so classy. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333089



So pretty! I love the elegance of this line.


----------



## TCB

carterazo said:


> Love it all together!


Thank you!


----------



## TCB

carterazo said:


> Hadn't carried her in a while and I missed her. She's so classy. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333089


This is nice!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

She Ready!


----------



## Sunshine mama

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> View attachment 4332878
> 
> 
> Coach Gramercy Top Handle


I like this so much more than the new Parker top handle bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Hadn't carried her in a while and I missed her. She's so classy. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333089


Nice! I have this in oxblood, and I need to carry it too! I wish I had gotten the mini version cuz I find this bag a little too big for my lifestyle.
I can't part with it cuz I think it's such a beautiful bag! And the leather is so dreamy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bagmedic said:


> You wear bags well!  Selling me on another one!!!  You go, girl!


I agree! I want this bag too!


----------



## Syren

carterazo said:


> Hadn't carried her in a while and I missed her. She's so classy. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333089



Very classy!  I love the ring so you can hang charms. At least that’s what I’d do [emoji23][emoji7]


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sunshine mama said:


> I like this so much more than the new Parker top handle bag.





Sunshine mama said:


> I agree! I want this bag too!



Good morning, Sunshine mama! Thank you!

I have yet to see the new Parker Top Handle bags in person but they immediately brought to mind some older pieces when I saw them online. It’s exciting seeing bag silhouettes come around again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Good morning, Sunshine mama! Thank you!
> 
> I have yet to see the new Parker Top Handle bags in person but they immediately brought to mind some older pieces when I saw them online. It’s exciting seeing bag silhouettes come around again!


I saw them all at the store.  I like the clean design and the size of your bag a lot more. It's too bad it's super hard to find.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

carterazo said:


> Hadn't carried her in a while and I missed her. She's so classy. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333089


Beautiful bag, so elegant!


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She Ready!


She look heavy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> She look heavy!


A lil. But she pretty


----------



## Minchanka

Vintage Madison Copley - my rainy day bag


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Minchanka said:


> View attachment 4333620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Madison Copley - my rainy day bag



Very nice, Minchanka! [emoji173]️ the Copley!


----------



## Bagmedic

Minchanka said:


> View attachment 4333620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Madison Copley - my rainy day bag


I need to add this to my collection!  So classy!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

vintage Coach pre-creed Courier Pouch


----------



## Bagmedic

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> View attachment 4333944
> 
> 
> vintage Coach pre-creed Courier Pouch


You did it again, girl!  Where do you get your vintage bags?  I love the green color and don't think I've seen this one!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Bagmedic said:


> You did it again, girl!  Where do you get your vintage bags?  I love the green color and don't think I've seen this one!



Bagmedic, thanks for your continued sweetness! 

I keep an eye out anywhere I am! This one was a thrift store find that got me in a flurry when I spotted it. Actually, another shopper & I thought we were going for the same bag when we saw each other’s excitement. We had different bags in our sights though & had a good laugh over it!


----------



## tealocean

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> View attachment 4332878
> 
> 
> Coach Gramercy Top Handle


I love this! I was just taking about how beautiful (and over my budget) the Hermes Kelly is, and this has that look, and I like it even more! It's such a ladylike shape. Gorgeous! Do you know when these were made?


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Hadn't carried her in a while and I missed her. She's so classy. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333089


She is classy! Beauty!


----------



## tealocean

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She Ready!


This deep color is gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

Minchanka said:


> View attachment 4333620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Madison Copley - my rainy day bag


This is lovely!


----------



## carterazo

Minchanka said:


> View attachment 4333620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Madison Copley - my rainy day bag


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Syren said:


> Very classy!  I love the ring so you can hang charms. At least that’s what I’d do [emoji23][emoji7]


Great idea! Why didn't I think of that before? I'm not used to dressing up my bags. [emoji1] 





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful bag, so elegant!


Thank you![emoji255] 





tealocean said:


> She is classy! Beauty!


Thank you![emoji255]


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

tealocean said:


> I love this! I was just taking about how beautiful (and over my budget) the Hermes Kelly is, and this has that look, and I like it even more! It's such a ladylike shape. Gorgeous! Do you know when these were made?



Hi, tealocean! Thank you! I agree that the top handled bags from this Gramercy line & from the pebbled Madison collection have that ladylike style. This bag is from 1999. I have Madisons from 1996.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tealocean said:


> This deep color is gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Beauty at its finest


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beauty at its finest



Bag cousins with you today! These old Kristins are gorgeous!!!


----------



## SandraElle

Here’s my snakey contribution. Ltd Ed Kristin Metallic Python Tote.


----------



## Alexa5

Berry Dreamer


----------



## Glttglam

Alexa5 said:


> Berry Dreamer
> 
> View attachment 4334545


Woah! Super gorgeous! Love the color, very unique


----------



## Alexa5

Glttglam said:


> Woah! Super gorgeous! Love the color, very unique


Thank you!  I really love the mix of materials on this bag.  It makes it even better in person.  I hadn't planned on taking a pic today but I realized it matched my vest while it was sitting there.  lol!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Here’s my snakey contribution. Ltd Ed Kristin Metallic Python Tote.
> 
> View attachment 4334525


Yazzzz Poo


----------



## Mistyfang

Alexa5 said:


> Berry Dreamer
> 
> View attachment 4334545


Is that matching jacket that I see?


----------



## Alexa5

Mistyfang said:


> Is that matching jacket that I see?


It wasn't intentional, but it matches!  It is a patagonia down sweater vest in mulberry color.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Work tote.


----------



## Minchanka

whateve said:


> Vintage stroll tote.


I have the same one.  It’s staying in the closet for another 3-4 months, though, our winter is not like yours


----------



## Mistyfang

Alexa5 said:


> It wasn't intentional, but it matches!  It is a patagonia down sweater vest in mulberry color.


Serendipitous indeed


----------



## tealocean

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi, tealocean! Thank you! I agree that the top handled bags from this Gramercy line & from the pebbled Madison collection have that ladylike style. This bag is from 1999. I have Madisons from 1996.


Thank you! They are so beautiful! Have you posted your Madisons? I will look for them. I need to get out to some thrift stores to see if I find anything. We don't have a Coach store in my area (just an outlet in a neighbor city recently); so I don't know what I'll find, but I will take a look! Maybe they were in malls.


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Berry Dreamer
> 
> View attachment 4334545


The lighting shows so many beautiful shades of berry!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

tealocean said:


> Thank you! They are so beautiful! Have you posted your Madisons? I will look for them. I need to get out to some thrift stores to see if I find anything. We don't have a Coach store in my area (just an outlet in a neighbor city recently); so I don't know what I'll find, but I will take a look! Maybe they were in malls.



Hi, tealocean! I have a Copley & a Gracie which are on either side size-wise of my Gramercy Top Handle. Mine are all second-hand finds so do keep an eye out for them!

I haven’t posted photos of my Madisons yet. Actually, after years of handbag obsessing (& some encouragement from my husband), I just started a blog as another way of enjoying & having fun with my collection. Since I love looking for mod shots of bags online, I figured I could try sharing some of my own. TPF feedback has been encouraging. Thanks again for your compliments!


----------



## tealocean

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi, tealocean! I have a Copley & a Gracie which are on either side size-wise of my Gramercy Top Handle. Mine are all second-hand finds so do keep an eye out for them!
> 
> I haven’t posted photos of my Madisons yet. Actually, after years of handbag obsessing (& some encouragement from my husband), I just started a blog as another way of enjoying & having fun with my collection. Since I love looking for mod shots of bags online, I figured I could try sharing some of my own. TPF feedback has been encouraging. Thanks again for your compliments!


Thank you! I just found your link to your blog and really enjoyed the images and stories with them! I like how you describe the Gramercy top handle as "fresh and ladylike"!


----------



## carterazo

Romy in mint the last two days. She doesn't get enough love from me.


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Romy in mint the last two days. She doesn't get enough love from me.
> View attachment 4335037


This is pretty! I can admire it even if I can't handle flaps that size.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

tealocean said:


> Thank you! I just found your link to your blog and really enjoyed the images and stories with them! I like how you describe the Gramercy top handle as "fresh and ladylike"!



Thank you! I’m on a learning curve with it. I read blogs but it’s a different game doing. When I posted, I had wondered if “ladylike” was a relatable word for today. Then, you described it in the same way & I thought, “Yay!”


----------



## crazyforcoach09

She perfect for going couponing for free to almost free stuff


----------



## crazyforcoach09

She perfect for going couponing for free to almost free stuff


----------



## eleanors36

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> View attachment 4333944
> 
> 
> vintage Coach pre-creed Courier Pouch


That's a beauty!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

eleanors36 said:


> That's a beauty!



Thanks, eleanors36! Happy weekend to ya!


----------



## Sarah03

Racing Green Ace!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4335643
> 
> Racing Green Ace!



Such a lovely green, Sarah03! Great style!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4335643
> 
> Racing Green Ace!


Bag twins. I love this style, but need to show it more love.


----------



## zjones

Carrying my Dalmatian kisslock frame bag 23 to Disney today for my two-year anniversary celebration!


----------



## houseof999

zjones said:


> Carrying my Dalmatian kisslock frame bag 23 to Disney today for my two-year anniversary celebration!
> 
> View attachment 4335786
> View attachment 4335787


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Congrats on your anniversary! Looks pretty spacious! I can't wait to get mine! It's probably being delivered today but I'm waiting for the hangtags to arrive to make one all in one trip.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Congrats on your anniversary! Looks pretty spacious! I can't wait to get mine! It's probably being delivered today but I'm waiting for the hangtags to arrive to make one all in one trip.


I was surprised to see how much is inside. I thought it was similar to my 1941 Saddle prairie flowers kisslock. What do you think?


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> I was surprised to see how much is inside. I thought it was similar to my 1941 Saddle prairie flowers kisslock. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4335795


I think it's bigger than the floral kisslock size. The top handle looks big enough for arm carry though I'll mostly use it as crossbody.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> I think it's bigger than the floral kisslock size. The top handle looks big enough for arm carry though I'll mostly use it as crossbody.


Thanks for the response. I might have to revisit this bag. I'm not sure if I want the black or white one.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the response. I might have to revisit this bag. I'm not sure if I want the black or white one.


I'd get both and then decide. 2 days ago the black one was down to 20 and white to 50.


----------



## Sarah03

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Such a lovely green, Sarah03! Great style!


Thank you!


SEWDimples said:


> Bag twins. I love this style, but need to show it more love.


Yes you do! It’s a great bag!


zjones said:


> Carrying my Dalmatian kisslock frame bag 23 to Disney today for my two-year anniversary celebration!
> 
> View attachment 4335786
> View attachment 4335787



Love this! It’s so cute!


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> This is pretty! I can admire it even if I can't handle flaps that size. [emoji3]


Thanks! The back pocket helps a lot. I keep my cell and keys in there. [emoji4]


----------



## tealocean

zjones said:


> Carrying my Dalmatian kisslock frame bag 23 to Disney today for my two-year anniversary celebration!
> 
> View attachment 4335786
> View attachment 4335787


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tealocean

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Thank you! I’m on a learning curve with it. I read blogs but it’s a different game doing. When I posted, I had wondered if “ladylike” was a relatable word for today. Then, you described it in the same way & I thought, “Yay!”


I really enjoyed your writing. You should keep it up. It's even better that you share detailed info and suggest current styles that are similar to the oldies. I hadn't thought about the Parker top handle being so similar to the Gramercy until I read your blog. No wonder I love the shape of the Parker so much.


----------



## meepabeep

Ms Metallic Currant Mini Bennett...


----------



## houseof999

One of my favorite reds! [emoji7][emoji3590]


----------



## travelerxd

Carrying my first generation rogue in cornflower with python handles


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She perfect for going couponing for free to almost free stuff



This is a really good bag.  I [emoji173]️ mine!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> One of my favorite reds! [emoji7][emoji3590]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337082


Beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! It's snowy and rainy today. The pebbled leather is perfect for this weather. [emoji846]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! It's snowy and rainy today. The pebbled leather is perfect for this weather. [emoji846]


Rain is why I switched into mine!


----------



## SEWDimples

travelerxd said:


> Carrying my first generation rogue in cornflower with python handles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337170


Gorgeous. Love bags with exotic details.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Rain is why I switched into mine!


The drawstring one? I love that one too! [emoji3590]


----------



## travelerxd

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous. Love bags with exotic details.


Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## vivianyan

travelling with this little beauty


----------



## LaVisioneer

vivianyan said:


> travelling with this little beauty


 
Bag twins! You are the only other person I've seen post this bag so far. It's one of my favorites!  

I also recently discovered it has a loop for holding keys inside the bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Softness


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Softness


Love these! Black is with me in my work cubby right now


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Love these! Black is with me in my work cubby right now


These bags are like butta


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> One of my favorite reds! [emoji7][emoji3590]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337082



I can see why. Pretty!


----------



## gr8onteej

vivianyan said:


> travelling with this little beauty



I have that same bag charm.


----------



## zjones

Feeling colorful today.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

tealocean said:


> I really enjoyed your writing. You should keep it up. It's even better that you share detailed info and suggest current styles that are similar to the oldies. I hadn't thought about the Parker top handle being so similar to the Gramercy until I read your blog. No wonder I love the shape of the Parker so much.



Thanks so much for your kindness & encouragement, tealocean! 

I made a trip to a boutique store yesterday & got to see the newer stuff! The Parker Top Handle 32 is a ringer for that Gramercy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I finally painted my Faye crossbody! I've been wanting to do this for so long, and I finally decided to do it!!


----------



## Lake Effect

A couple of my workhorses. Classy workhorses.


----------



## musiclover

It’s Valentine’s Week so I’m carrying my Coach prairie bud Nolita with my chocolate dipped strawberry patent purse charm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4338057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s Valentine’s Week so I’m carrying my Coach prairie bud Nolita with my chocolate dipped strawberry patent purse charm.


I loovveee the strawberry charm on this bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4338470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of my workhorses. Classy workhorses.


The 2 bags look so good together!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4338057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s Valentine’s Week so I’m carrying my Coach prairie bud Nolita with my chocolate dipped strawberry patent purse charm.



I love this cute combo!!


----------



## tealocean

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Thanks so much for your kindness & encouragement, tealocean!
> 
> I made a trip to a boutique store yesterday & got to see the newer stuff! The Parker Top Handle 32 is a ringer for that Gramercy!


You're welcome. You deserve the compliments. 
Wow, you're right! I can't wait to see mod shots with that one. I love the Parker.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I loovveee the strawberry charm on this bag!!!


Thank you, Sunshine Mama!  It’s one of my first Coach purse charms and really cute!  I love these older leather charms.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> I love this cute combo!!


Thank you, BBG!  I still like all the details on this bag. It holds quite a bit as well, so beautiful and functional.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> The 2 bags look so good together!


 ty! I luv BT, can you tell? These were some of my first buys a few years ago when I started looking for vintage Coach to rehab. The Oliver was basically like new. It just sat in someone’s closet forever. It then dawned on me not only were there lots of vintage bags out there to rehab, there were like new vintage bags out there as well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> ty! I luv BT, can you tell? These were some of my first buys a few years ago when I started looking for vintage Coach to rehab. The Oliver was basically like new. It just sat in someone’s closet forever. It then dawned on me not only were there lots of vintage bags out there to rehab, there were like new vintage bags out there as well!


I love BT also.  It's just sooooo classic and buttery!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

So excited the Oxblood Rivet Charlie was marked down to 50% and the Bond 65% at Dillards.  Fell in love with the leather on the Bond!


----------



## Melodyjj

Luvpurplepurses said:


> So excited the Oxblood Rivet Charlie was marked down to 50% and the Bond 65% at Dillards.  Fell in love with the leather on the Bond!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339503
> View attachment 4339505
> 
> View attachment 4339503
> View attachment 4339505


Both are beautiful! I've never seen Bond in this color before.


----------



## Ireiki4u

My daughter bought this bag and I used it today for work. I’m in love with it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SWAG


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Melodyjj said:


> Both are beautiful! I've never seen Bond in this color before.


Thank you, it is such a pretty shade of blue!


----------



## whateve

This silly thing!


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> This silly thing!


So cute!


----------



## Molly0

Red for Valentines Day.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Cooper Shoulder. Please excuse the hideously bagged out knees on my joggers. I've been crawling around with my 3 year old.


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4338057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s Valentine’s Week so I’m carrying my Coach prairie bud Nolita with my chocolate dipped strawberry patent purse charm.



This charm!  How adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

faintlymacabre said:


> Cooper Shoulder. Please excuse the hideously bagged out knees on my joggers. I've been crawling around with my 3 year old.
> View attachment 4340761


You are totally rocking the bag! Very cool!!! The whole outfit!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

faintlymacabre said:


> Cooper Shoulder. Please excuse the hideously bagged out knees on my joggers. I've been crawling around with my 3 year old.
> View attachment 4340761



Yes! The whole outfit totally rocks! I want those shoes!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cyanide Rose said:


> Yes! The whole outfit totally rocks! I want those shoes!!!


Me three! And the bag.  And the outfit.  And the figure! Not the baggy pants though.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Sunshine mama said:


> Me three! And the bag.  And the outfit.  And the figure! Not the baggy pants though.



This really made me laugh out loud [emoji16] You working the total look girl! Virtual finger snap to you [emoji5]


----------



## faintlymacabre

Sunshine mama said:


> You are totally rocking the bag! Very cool!!! The whole outfit!!![emoji813]





Cyanide Rose said:


> Yes! The whole outfit totally rocks! I want those shoes!!!


Haha, thanks guys. The boots are Dr Martens Jadon, and they seriously "spark joy". Love them so much!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

faintlymacabre said:


> Haha, thanks guys. The boots are Dr Martens Jadon, and they seriously "spark joy". Love them so much!



This is definitely on my to buy list!! Thanks for the name!! Oh well, I guess you can never have too many pairs of Dr Martens [emoji16]


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> This charm!  How adorable!


Thanks, Syren!  I love hearts.  I especially enjoy these older Coach purse charms. I think it’s why I’m drawn to the newer tearoses. They are a good size with lots of added details.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Rhyder


----------



## gr8onteej




----------



## Minchanka

Happy Valentine’s Day!


----------



## Syren

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I’ll never have enough Coach bags
And neither will you!

Happy Valentines Day TPF!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Syren said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> I’ll never have enough Coach bags
> And neither will you!
> 
> Happy Valentines Day TPF!
> 
> View attachment 4341472


Great poem Syren!  Love that combination!!


----------



## bluesh4rk

I really should be carrying a red bag today considering it is Valentines Day, but I just started carrying my new Spooky Eyes Duffle that I got recently from the online outlet sales and I LOVE it! It is the perfect size, feels good on my shoulder, and I don't have any other duffles in my collection so it fits in perfectly. I also like things that aren't plain so the eyes make it fun. My husband even likes it and he knew what the eyes represented too! I'm impressed!


----------



## SandraElle

Large Saffiano City Tote & MK floofy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Large Saffiano City Tote & MK floofy.
> 
> View attachment 4341476


That’s one pretty bag because I own it too. Jajaja


----------



## Syren

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Great poem Syren!  Love that combination!!



Haha thanks!


----------



## 504Crystal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Rhyder



Whoooooo I LOVE this bag!!!!


----------



## 504Crystal

Today I’m carrying my Mahogany Stewardess bag! This is DEFINITELY my all time favorite, vintage bags. She’s definitely a beauty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

504Crystal said:


> Whoooooo I LOVE this bag!!!!


Thank you. She a biggen


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Niceeee


504Crystal said:


> Today I’m carrying my Mahogany Stewardess bag! This is DEFINITELY my all time favorite, vintage bags. She’s definitely a beauty!


 niccccce


----------



## houseof999

Minchanka said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day!
> 
> View attachment 4341464


Twins! 

Happy Valentine's day y'all![emoji3590] I too decided I should carry this today as I've never used it before! Yes, I have decorated both sides of my bag! [emoji38]


----------



## 504Crystal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Niceeee
> 
> niccccce


Thank you!!!


----------



## Minchanka

houseof999 said:


> Twins!
> 
> Happy Valentine's day y'all![emoji3590] I too decided I should carry this today as I've never used it before! Yes, I have decorated both sides of my bag! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341632
> View attachment 4341633


Is yours also pre-creed?


----------



## Minchanka

houseof999 said:


> Twins!
> 
> Happy Valentine's day y'all![emoji3590] I too decided I should carry this today as I've never used it before! Yes, I have decorated both sides of my bag! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341632
> View attachment 4341633


Hmm, I never cared for that cherry charm, but now looking at your bag... hmm...


----------



## houseof999

Minchanka said:


> Is yours also pre-creed?


No, mine is NYC. So next generation instead of twins. [emoji38]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Twins!
> 
> Happy Valentine's day y'all![emoji3590] I too decided I should carry this today as I've never used it before! Yes, I have decorated both sides of my bag! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341632
> View attachment 4341633





Minchanka said:


> Is yours also pre-creed?


I could have been triplets! But I sold mine.


----------



## Tosa22

houseof999 said:


> Twins!
> 
> Happy Valentine's day y'all![emoji3590] I too decided I should carry this today as I've never used it before! Yes, I have decorated both sides of my bag! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341632
> View attachment 4341633


Such a pretty red!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I could have been triplets! But I sold mine.


If you weren't using it, it had to go. [emoji6]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> If you weren't using it, it had to go. [emoji6]


It was kind of tiny and I don't do good with handheld only. What bothered me most is that it was perfect on one side but stretched out on the other.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It was kind of tiny and I don't do good with handheld only. What bothered me most is that it was perfect on one side but stretched out on the other.


That's weird that it had two different types of leather... Besides it probably bulged..  I had to take my makeup case out because it made it look pregnant. [emoji38]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Cobalt


----------



## Ireiki4u

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Cobalt


This is beautiful, what’s the style number please?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ireiki4u said:


> This is beautiful, what’s the style number please?


Thank you. 23428. Think she from 2012.


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Cobalt


Oh that blue is so gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
I wish there was a smaller size! I know you like big bags so it's most likely too big for me!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Oh that blue is so gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> I wish there was a smaller size! I know you like big bags so it's most likely too big for me!


Thnks. She not as big as my others


----------



## Alexa5

houseof999 said:


> Oh that blue is so gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> I wish there was a smaller size! I know you like big bags so it's most likely too big for me!


I owned it once, and it was too big and roomy for me.  I tried to keep it because it is so beautiful, but my items were swimming in it.  I am not sure what to compare it to because all of my bags are smaller than that.


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnks. She not as big as my others


[emoji38] Thanks. I'll look up the size.


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> I owned it once, and it was too big and roomy for me.  I tried to keep it because it is so beautiful, but my items were swimming in it.  I am not sure what to compare it to because all of my bags are smaller than that.


Thanks! I can't really do any bigger than Rogue 25 unless it was a soft drawstring bag like the Legacy drawstring one I have. Even then I keep wanting the smaller size it came in.


----------



## Alexa5

houseof999 said:


> Thanks! I can't really do any bigger than Rogue 25 unless it was a soft drawstring bag like the Legacy drawstring one I have. Even then I keep wanting the smaller size it came in.


It is definitely less structured and roomier inside than the Rogue 25.  I think it works best with larger items, pouches, etc--not so much a couple of wallets, phone, and smaller miscellaneous items, -- imo.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Cobalt


Beautiful! You have a fabulous collection of bags!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful! You have a fabulous collection of bags!


Thank you. I try to keep them in rotation


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Thanks! I can't really do any bigger than Rogue 25 unless it was a soft drawstring bag like the Legacy drawstring one I have. Even then I keep wanting the smaller size it came in.


Its bigger than that


----------



## Ireiki4u

A little sunshine on an overcast rain coming day.. Taking her to lunch with the girls....


----------



## whateve

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Cobalt


This blue! It's the most perfect blue Coach ever made!


houseof999 said:


> Oh that blue is so gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> I wish there was a smaller size! I know you like big bags so it's most likely too big for me!


I know it is too big for you. At one time I bought a Carrie, which is smaller than this, I think, and ended up returning it because it was so heavy!


----------



## tealocean

Ireiki4u said:


> A little sunshine on an overcast rain coming day.. Taking her to lunch with the girls....
> View attachment 4342496
> View attachment 4342497


This is so beautiful! Love the cherries.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Cobalt



Holy Mama I love that color!! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ireiki4u said:


> A little sunshine on an overcast rain coming day.. Taking her to lunch with the girls....
> View attachment 4342496
> View attachment 4342497



Adoorable!!


----------



## tealocean

BeachBagGal said:


> Holy Mama I love that color!! [emoji7]


+1!


----------



## reginatina

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4341385



I love this. If you don't mind me asking, what style is this and when did it come out?


----------



## MondaynManiac

Bagmedic said:


> You did it again, girl!  Where do you get your vintage bags?  I love the green color and don't think I've seen this one!


Beautiful.  I have this is white.   No number just the small stamp.
    Lady in waiting.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Holy Mama I love that color!! [emoji7]


Thnks lady


----------



## crazyforcoach09

whateve said:


> This blue! It's the most perfect blue Coach ever made!
> 
> I know it is too big for you. At one time I bought a Carrie, which is smaller than this, I think, and ended up returning it because it was so heavy!


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Twins!
> 
> Happy Valentine's day y'all![emoji3590] I too decided I should carry this today as I've never used it before! Yes, I have decorated both sides of my bag! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341632
> View attachment 4341633


I decorate both sides too. That way,  either way,  the bag is more beautiful! 
What is the name of this beautiful bag?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

She REDY.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She REDY.


Love this bag and this color. So gorgeous.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag and this color. So gorgeous.


Thanks lady


----------



## Wendyann7

Coach Legacy Duffle


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4343626
> 
> Coach Legacy Duffle


Gorgeous!! What color is this? It looks darker than my UV.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Charlie Oxblood with Rivets


----------



## Wendyann7

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!! What color is this? It looks darker than my UV.




It’s Violet. I also have the Ultra Violet.  I have multiple colors of this bag but I love it so much!  [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4343626
> 
> Coach Legacy Duffle


Wowww!!!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Wendyann7 said:


> It’s Violet. I also have the Ultra Violet.  I have multiple colors of this bag but I love it so much!  [emoji7]


I forgot they made violet!! I wish I could find this.


----------



## Wendyann7

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Charlie Oxblood with Rivets
> View attachment 4343628



I love this combo (bag/charm)[emoji173]️ I have both and didn’t think to try it but now I will!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Wendyann7 said:


> I love this combo (bag/charm)[emoji173]️ I have both and didn’t think to try it but now I will!


Thank you!


----------



## faithbw

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Cobalt


I love the color of this bag. It's beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

faithbw said:


> I love the color of this bag. It's beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## carterazo

Minchanka said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day!
> 
> View attachment 4341464


What a beauty!


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Twins!
> 
> Happy Valentine's day y'all![emoji3590] I too decided I should carry this today as I've never used it before! Yes, I have decorated both sides of my bag! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341632
> View attachment 4341633


Love it!


----------



## carterazo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Cobalt


She's still gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Oh that blue is so gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> I wish there was a smaller size! I know you like big bags so it's most likely too big for me!


It was huge! I held it in my hands wanting to buy it so badly! I loved the color and style, but I walked away knowing it was just too much for me.


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Thanks! I can't really do any bigger than Rogue 25 unless it was a soft drawstring bag like the Legacy drawstring one I have. Even then I keep wanting the smaller size it came in.


It's bigger than the Rogue 30, so imagine the size!


----------



## carterazo

Ireiki4u said:


> A little sunshine on an overcast rain coming day.. Taking her to lunch with the girls....
> View attachment 4342496
> View attachment 4342497


Such a sweet bag!


----------



## carterazo

Striped Borough today and earlier in the week.


----------



## BeachBagGal

This wristlet I’m wearing as a crossbody with my Dinky strap.


----------



## Hobbsy

MTO Olive Rogue


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Hobbsy said:


> MTO Olive Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344693


Gorgeous!


----------



## Hobbsy

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

Hobbsy said:


> MTO Olive Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344693


That Rogue is really gorgeous. Smooth glove tanned leather right?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> MTO Olive Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344693


Dang. I should have ordered that one today. She pretttty


----------



## houseof999

Yesterday carried the Dreamer for the first time! 

Today took the kids to the aquarium and carried my Willis.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Yesterday carried the Dreamer for the first time!
> 
> Today took the kids to the aquarium and carried my Willis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344816
> View attachment 4344818


I soooo wish I had bought that dreamer during SAS.


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> That Rogue is really gorgeous. Smooth glove tanned leather right?


It is!


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dang. I should have ordered that one today. She pretttty


Thank you!


----------



## redwood66

Hobbsy said:


> It is!


What color is that on the handles please?  I love your bag!


----------



## dolali

Hobbsy said:


> MTO Olive Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344693



WOW! This one took my breath away! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dang. I should have ordered that one today. She pretttty


Did you order a MTO rogue?


----------



## Hobbsy

redwood66 said:


> What color is that on the handles please?  I love your bag!


Thank you! Snake skin, not sure if they called it a color?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Did you order a MTO rogue?


No. Just the first generation one. With the same handles


----------



## Hobbsy

dolali said:


> WOW! This one took my breath away! GORGEOUS!


Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No. Just the first generation one. With the same handles


Nice!! Can't beat those 1st gen ones!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Nice!! Can't beat those 1st gen ones!!


I was shocked they had some in Jax but well worth the wait


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I was shocked they had some in Jax but well worth the wait


What color/colors did you get?


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Yesterday carried the Dreamer for the first time!
> 
> Today took the kids to the aquarium and carried my Willis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344816
> View attachment 4344818


The color of your Dreamer is ! Is that picture showing the color well?


----------



## Alexa5

tealocean said:


> The color of your Dreamer is ! Is that picture showing the color well?


I have that one too. It is hard to get a pic of the color. It is more of a green but pics come out with a little blue added to it. But it is kind of forest or evergreen color.


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> I have that one too. It is hard to get a pic of the color. It is more of a green but pics come out with a little blue added to it. But it is kind of forest or evergreen color.


I'm pretty sure yours was the first one I saw! It looks like a beautiful deep green. These kinds of colors are so eye catching to me, and it would also be so beautiful if the blue were really in there. Thank you for describing it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> What color/colors did you get?


Rogue 36 Olive and dark demin grey handles. Olive with brown handles for my sissy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> What color/colors did you get?


They had a lot of the grey handles. Limited on the brown


----------



## Alexa5

tealocean said:


> I'm pretty sure yours was the first one I saw! It looks like a beautiful deep green. These kinds of colors are so eye catching to me, and it would also be so beautiful if the blue were really in there. Thank you for describing it.


This is from the internet, but kind of captures the color.  Still a tinge of blue here.  When I see this bag lined up with other bags, especially one with any blue in it, this bag definitely looks just green to me.  Funny how that is.  And to be honest, as I said when I bought it, I really like it but it isn't a color I would normally choose.  And when I see it in my closet, I think I don't grab it quickly, but then remember the pretty tattoo design.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> This is from the internet, but kind of captures the color.  Still a tinge of blue here.  When I see this bag lined up with other bags, especially one with any blue in it, this bag definitely looks just green to me.  Funny how that is.  And to be honest, as I said when I bought it, I really like it but it isn't a color I would normally choose.  And when I see it in my closet, I think I don't grab it quickly, but then remember the pretty tattoo design.
> View attachment 4345187


I wish  they made these in larger sizes


----------



## Alexa5

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I wish  they made these in larger sizes


Don't they have a plum one that is larger?  I think there is a 36 size in plum that was on the SAS.  But they do not have the green.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> Don't they have a plum one that is larger?  I think there is a 36 size in plum that was on the SAS.  But they do not have the green.


Yes but it's a lil narrow so I need it a lil larger. I really like them big. I guess I carry to much


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Rogue 36 Olive and dark demin grey handles. Olive with brown handles for my sissy


Nice choices!!


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> The color of your Dreamer is [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]! Is that picture showing the color well?





Alexa5 said:


> I have that one too. It is hard to get a pic of the color. It is more of a green but pics come out with a little blue added to it. But it is kind of forest or evergreen color.


Yup, exactly what Alexa5 said. It's hard to capture the color. I wore it with a floral dress to pick up on the green as I see it as more green than blue.


----------



## gr8onteej

reginatina said:


> I love this. If you don't mind me asking, what style is this and when did it come out?



Thank you.  Style #39729. I got it in the Dec 2018 semi-annual sale, so I’m thinking it was last year.  It was part of the Love by Jason Naylor collaboration.


----------



## holiday123

Market tote with floral lining  Haven't used her in a long time so deciding whether she's on the chopping block or not. I think she's safe for now


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Market tote with floral lining  Haven't used her in a long time so deciding whether she's on the chopping block or not. I think she's safe for now


Oh I could never get rid of that gorgeous blue! [emoji170]


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Market tote with floral lining  Haven't used her in a long time so deciding whether she's on the chopping block or not. I think she's safe for now



Omg this color combo!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Market tote with floral lining  Haven't used her in a long time so deciding whether she's on the chopping block or not. I think she's safe for now


The color is so pretty and the floral lining just makes it even nicer.


----------



## reginatina

gr8onteej said:


> Thank you.  Style #39729. I got it in the Dec 2018 semi-annual sale, so I’m thinking it was last year.  It was part of the Love by Jason Naylor collaboration.


Gonna search for it right now!  Thank you.


----------



## TCB




----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Market tote with floral lining  Haven't used her in a long time so deciding whether she's on the chopping block or not. I think she's safe for now


 That deep bright blue!



houseof999 said:


> Oh I could never get rid of that gorgeous blue! [emoji170]





BeachBagGal said:


> Omg this color combo!!! [emoji7][emoji7]





SEWDimples said:


> The color is so pretty and the floral lining just makes it even nicer.


 All of you spoke for me!


----------



## tealocean

TCB said:


> View attachment 4345740


I like the fun sparkly pink and classy grey!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

One of my fav


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Market tote with floral lining  Haven't used her in a long time so deciding whether she's on the chopping block or not. I think she's safe for now


She's to pretty to let go! [emoji7]


----------



## TCB

tealocean said:


> I like the fun sparkly pink and classy grey!


Thank you, tealocean!  It's  a deep brown with gray undertones. Like a really dark taupe is what it looks like to me. It's hard to describe lol I can't find the color name.


----------



## Riezky

TCB said:


> Thank you, tealocean!  It's  a deep brown with gray undertones. Like a really dark taupe is what it looks like to me. It's hard to describe lol I can't find the color name.



I think that color might be Mink? Not sure, but looks like it to me!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Faye I repainted into a quilted pattern.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sunshine mama said:


> Faye I repainted into a quilted pattern.



It’s fabulous, Sm!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

vintage burgundy NYC Coach Convertible Clutch paired with Coach 1941 Tea Rose Dinky strap


----------



## TCB

Riezky said:


> I think that color might be Mink? Not sure, but looks like it to me!


YES!  That sounds right!!!  I couldn't remember, that's it. Thanks! It's so unique to me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> It’s fabulous, Sm!


Thank you Bliss!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Sexy


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> Faye I repainted into a quilted pattern.


Lovely! Where’s the tutorial?? Lol! I have an old red Basic bag that is blotchy. If only I had this skill set


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Lovely! Where’s the tutorial?? Lol! I have an old red Basic bag that is blotchy. If only I had this skill set


Haha! Thank you. I have many red bags, and I always wanted a pink/red bag, and I chose this bag because it has a flat surface and the stitching around it was a helpful guide, so that I could just free hand.  I don't like to measure and stuff like that.  I'm so impatient.  
There's a saying that says measure twice, cut once. Well, i don't measure,  and I cut 3 times! Lol.
That's why I had to repaint. Cuz I didn't like the first design.


----------



## mlsephoralover

I haven't posted in awhile. Moved to a different state and had two more babies...lol, so you could say I've been busy. I got this one at the outlet. Thinking of changing back to my navy Rogue though.


----------



## carterazo

mlsephoralover said:


> View attachment 4347838
> 
> I haven't posted in awhile. Moved to a different state and had two more babies...lol, so you could say I've been busy. I got this one at the outlet. Thinking of changing back to my navy Rogue though.


Welcome back!


----------



## mlsephoralover

carterazo said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you.


----------



## tealocean

TCB said:


> Thank you, tealocean!  It's  a deep brown with gray undertones. Like a really dark taupe is what it looks like to me. It's hard to describe lol I can't find the color name.


Thank you! She's pretty!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Faye I repainted into a quilted pattern.


I love how you're making this bag so much fun and changing it up!!


----------



## TCB

tealocean said:


> Thank you! She's pretty!


Thank you!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Another big one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> I love how you're making this bag so much fun and changing it up!!


Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

Mineral Rogue


----------



## carterazo

Ms. Cooper. I'm surprised at how often I carry her.


----------



## leechiyong

Rogue 17:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Mineral Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348717


What color is that


----------



## Sunshine mama

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What color is that


Just guessing.  Could it be mineral?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sunshine mama said:


> Just guessing.  Could it be mineral?


Hmmmm its nice


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What color is that


it is kind of like the dark denim but leans more toward a blue w/ green/dark teal tones to it.


----------



## tealocean

Hobbsy said:


> Mineral Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348717


What a beautiful color!


carterazo said:


> Ms. Cooper. I'm surprised at how often I carry her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348809


 Another beautiful color!


----------



## branbran1984

Loving this tote!


----------



## Jeny09

hipchick66 said:


> Finally using Snoopy Saddle Surrey today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053116



Loveeeee this bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

StarBrown said:


> Geometric Bag in Tangerine.  My shoulder and back needed a break today.  I feel so light and free



Wow... gorgeous looking bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4349132
> 
> 
> Loving this tote!


Mine came today. I feel the same


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tattoo Porn


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What color is that


Mineral


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Mineral


Thinking about getting Dark turquoise


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tattoo Porn



That FRINGE! It’s awesome.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> That FRINGE! It’s awesome.


So edgy


----------



## MKB0925

Glovetanned Saddle Bag


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thinking about getting Dark turquoise


I'm not sure I've seen that color, it sounds pretty.


----------



## Hobbsy

Toaster in raisin for those days you have to carry it all!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> I'm not sure I've seen that color, it sounds pretty.


Whipstitch rogue


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> Toaster in raisin for those days you have to carry it all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349601


Gullllllllll. Thats hot


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gullllllllll. Thats hot


It's an oldie, but I love this bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Whipstitch rogue


I don't have any of the whipstitch rogues but I love the looks of all that I've seen!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hobbsy said:


> It's an oldie, but I love this bag.


I remember it


----------



## leechiyong

It’s been awhile.  Forgot how much I adore this bag:


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> It’s been awhile.  Forgot how much I adore this bag:
> View attachment 4349673


Love this color!!! It sure is making it bright on this side of the screen.


----------



## Sunshine mama

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4349132
> 
> 
> Loving this tote!


This picture is so elegant! Nice bag too!


----------



## Jeny09

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I did do it myself.
> 
> 
> Why hack, thank you IM!! That was really punny!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Here it is with a different handle and a strap.



Whoaaa you are very talented lady [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## anabg

Weekend bag and work week's bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

anabg said:


> Weekend bag and work week's bag.
> View attachment 4351595
> View attachment 4351596


Both bags are beautiful.  love the Cooper. I forgot it was made with snake detail.


----------



## anabg

SEWDimples said:


> Both bags are beautiful.  love the Cooper. I forgot it was made with snake detail.



Thank you. I realized after I posted that the green of the 1st bag didn’t photograph very well. It’s a beautiful green. As for the Cooper, I regret not buying a 2nd one in black or another dark color.  I love the style, but don’t wear this one often because of the light color.


----------



## SEWDimples

anabg said:


> Thank you. I realized after I posted that the green of the 1st bag didn’t photograph very well. It’s a beautiful green. As for the Cooper, I regret not buying a 2nd one in black or another dark color.  I love the style, but don’t wear this one often because of the light color.


Try the outlet if you live near one. My outlet has a ton of the black Cooper, so I bought one. Also, I was able to order Midnight Navy Cooper with boarder rivets.


----------



## TCB

anabg said:


> Weekend bag and work week's bag.
> View attachment 4351595
> View attachment 4351596


Love the bags! And love the pics in the background!  I wish I could see Paul though!!!   Is he hiding on the other side?


----------



## anabg

TCB said:


> Love the bags! And love the pics in the background!  I wish I could see Paul though!!!  [emoji813][emoji3][emoji3] Is he hiding on the other side? [emoji38]


Haha.. Yes, he's off to the side.


----------



## gr8onteej

What my sister is carrying today.


What I’m carrying today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

leechiyong said:


> It’s been awhile.  Forgot how much I adore this bag:
> View attachment 4349673





gr8onteej said:


> What my sister is carrying today.
> View attachment 4352299
> 
> What I’m carrying today.
> View attachment 4352300


i need that red


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> i need that red



Jasper is a good red from Coach. I may have to find another bag in this color.


----------



## houseof999

gr8onteej said:


> Jasper is a good red from Coach. I may have to find another bag in this color.


What's the biggest bag they have in that color? I can only think of Charlie carryall.


----------



## meepabeep

Still carrying Metallic Currant Mini Bennett (2 weeks and counting). I rarely use anything this long, lol.


----------



## katev

I recently returned from a business trip to San Diego and I carried one of my recent rehab projects on the trip - and I am still carrying this bag because I am crazy about it! It is the Mahogany Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo 12378 that originally sold for $458 in 2008. The leather on this bag is absolutely luscious and it has that gorgeous Bleecker Tattersall Lining!

I got this bag for only $26 and had it authenticated here on TPF. It was grubby but otherwise in pretty good shape and so it was an easy rehab. Here is my beautiful "new to me" Bleecker Woven Hobo.


----------



## Tosa22

katev said:


> I recently returned from a business trip to San Diego and I carried one of my recent rehab projects on the trip - and I am still carrying this bag because I am crazy about it! It is the Mahogany Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo 12378 that originally sold for $458 in 2008. The leather on this bag is absolutely luscious and it has that gorgeous Bleecker Tattersall Lining!
> 
> I got this bag for only $26 and had it authenticated here on TPF. It was grubby but otherwise in pretty good shape and so it was an easy rehab. Here is my beautiful "new to me" Bleecker Woven Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4352533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352534
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352535
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352536


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> I recently returned from a business trip to San Diego and I carried one of my recent rehab projects on the trip - and I am still carrying this bag because I am crazy about it! It is the Mahogany Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo 12378 that originally sold for $458 in 2008. The leather on this bag is absolutely luscious and it has that gorgeous Bleecker Tattersall Lining!
> 
> I got this bag for only $26 and had it authenticated here on TPF. It was grubby but otherwise in pretty good shape and so it was an easy rehab. Here is my beautiful "new to me" Bleecker Woven Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4352533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352534
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352535
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352536


Such a great bag! You did a beautiful job. It looks perfect.  Congrats!


----------



## branbran1984

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mine came today. I feel the same



Yesss! Bag twins


----------



## gr8onteej

houseof999 said:


> What's the biggest bag they have in that color? I can only think of Charlie carryall.



From what I saw, it looks like the Charlie.  I like the Dreamer but I already I have one.  So, the Chaise may be it for me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## shoes+handbags

katev said:


> I recently returned from a business trip to San Diego and I carried one of my recent rehab projects on the trip - and I am still carrying this bag because I am crazy about it! It is the Mahogany Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo 12378 that originally sold for $458 in 2008. The leather on this bag is absolutely luscious and it has that gorgeous Bleecker Tattersall Lining!
> 
> I got this bag for only $26 and had it authenticated here on TPF. It was grubby but otherwise in pretty good shape and so it was an easy rehab. Here is my beautiful "new to me" Bleecker Woven Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4352533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352534
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352535
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352536



This is my favorite Coach lining!


----------



## katev

shoes+handbags said:


> This is my favorite Coach lining!



I love the tattersall lining, too. The other day I went to the Coach boutique store and the SAs were very appreciative of my Coach tattersall accessories. It was a cold, rainy day and I was wearing a cashmere tattersall scarf and carrying a tattersall umbrella and sporting my Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo with tattersall lining!


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

gr8onteej said:


> Jasper is a good red from Coach. I may have to find another bag in this color.


The Market tote comes in Jasper


----------



## Alexa5

houseof999 said:


> What's the biggest bag they have in that color? I can only think of Charlie carryall.


Have you seen all of the red on the Coach website?  They have a Dreamer, and several others right now--you can see them all together under online exclusives.  Just enabling your red habit here....


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> Have you seen all of the red on the Coach website?  They have a Dreamer, and several others right now--you can see them all together under online exclusives.  Just enabling your red habit here....


Yes of course! [emoji38] I was just trying to think of a bag big enough for c4c. I don't think there's one big enough for her at the moment.


----------



## houseof999

LinzG_ said:


> The Market tote comes in Jasper


Ah I completely forgot about that!


----------



## shoes+handbags

katev said:


> I love the tattersall lining, too. The other day I went to the Coach boutique store and the SAs were very appreciative of my Coach tattersall accessories. It was a cold, rainy day and I was wearing a cashmere tattersall scarf and carrying a tattersall umbrella and sporting my Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo with tattersall lining!



I wish I accessorized then like I do now! I only purchased handbags and SLG's with the print on the inside. I would love to have all of the accessories you mentioned. [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

Midnight/Navy Cooper with Boarder Rivets.


----------



## gr8onteej

LinzG_ said:


> The Market tote comes in Jasper



I did see it, with the exception of my hologram market tote, I stay away from open bags. I had a bag fall over once and every single thing fell out...


----------



## vivianyan

Happen to notice today i am wearing a coach jacket, coach pumps and my coach Parker.


----------



## SEWDimples

vivianyan said:


> Happen to notice today i am wearing a coach jacket, coach pumps and my coach Parker.


Everything looks good. Love the Parker. Bag twin.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## muggles

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



You have some awesome bags![emoji106]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

muggles said:


> You have some awesome bags![emoji106]


Thank you


----------



## Tosa22

Chelsea crossbody and I are off to San Francisco for a conference. Love this bag for travel. It holds a lot and isn't heavy. Hubby told me before I left this morning that there is a Coach store and Tory Burch near my hotel.
 He's a keeper


----------



## Tosa22

Tosa22 said:


> Chelsea crossbody and I are off to San Francisco for a conference. Love this bag for travel. It holds a lot and isn't heavy. Hubby told me before I left this morning that there is a Coach store and Tory Burch near my hotel.
> He's a keeper





Tosa22 said:


> Chelsea crossbody and I are off to San Francisco for a conference. Love this bag for travel. It holds a lot and isn't heavy. Hubby told me before I left this morning that there is a Coach store and Tory Burch near my hotel.
> He's a keeper


So excited to get out of this snow that I forgot to upload a pic!


----------



## zjones

Swagger shoulder bag 20. Perfect for a dreary day here in Florida!


----------



## tealocean

Tosa22 said:


> Chelsea crossbody and I are off to San Francisco for a conference. Love this bag for travel. It holds a lot and isn't heavy. Hubby told me before I left this morning that there is a Coach store and Tory Burch near my hotel.
> He's a keeper


It's a great travel bag! What color do you have? I love the turquoise color. ETA: Just saw your picture. Is it heather grey? Nice!


----------



## Tosa22

tealocean said:


> It's a great travel bag! What color do you have? I love the turquoise color. ETA: Just saw your picture. Is it heather grey? Nice!


I think so, but sometimes it looks more taupe to me. I also have one in green.


----------



## tealocean

Tosa22 said:


> I think so, but sometimes it looks more taupe to me. I also have one in green.


Oh that green!  I've seen pictures of how vibrant it is! Have a great trip!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bag Swag Rogue 36


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mod


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mod



Fabulous!


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mod


Cute!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Cute!


Ty Sis


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mod


You look good. I like the color of that Rogue, but love the size. If I find this color and size, should I sell my DF Army Regulat Rogue?


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mod


The Rogue is a great compliment to your outfit.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> The Rogue is a great compliment to your outfit.


Thnk you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> You look good. I like the color of that Rogue, but love the size. If I find this color and size, should I sell my DF Army Regulat Rogue?


We can find it. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you


----------



## Tosa22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mod


Matches your outfit perfectly!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tosa22 said:


> Matches your outfit perfectly!


Ty. And i am not a matchy matchy gal. But I had to


----------



## Tosa22

tealocean said:


> Oh that green!  I've seen pictures of how vibrant it is! Have a great trip!


Thanks! After a 5 hour layover (which was supposed to be 2) in vegas, I made it. I did go to the coach store in the airport to do some recon on my next purchase. They had the page 27, but in chalk. It is a good size for me but need a darker color. New Willis is pretty, but still deciding on size. I asked if they had a cooper shoulder bag and they didn't. They told me they had more "travel exclusives" because they were in the airport. I didn't know that was a thing.


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ty. And i am not a matchy matchy gal. But I had to


I am and I love it! You look great!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> I am and I love it! You look great!


Thanks!  My daughter said darn mom u matching today. Lol


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks!  My daughter said darn mom u matching today. Lol


It's fail safe....[emoji16] It's a comfort zone for me.


----------



## meepabeep

Miss Chelsea...


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mod



Poo, you're gonna break the interwebsticle with that mod pic.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Poo, you're gonna break the interwebsticle with that mod pic.


You a true nut. But I love ya Poo


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mod


Nice!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Nice!


Thank you


----------



## whateve

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mod


I love the matchy matchy! It's a beautiful outfit!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

New to me Oxblood Suede Rhyder


----------



## crazyforcoach09

whateve said:


> I love the matchy matchy! It's a beautiful outfit!


Thank you


----------



## Greenone

Today is my metallic dreamer


----------



## ZigZagHandBagGirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bag Swag Rogue 36


I want an Olive Rogue, so pretty !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LinzG_ said:


> I want an Olive Rogue, so pretty !


Thank you. Got it from outlet two weeks ago


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bag Swag Rogue 36


What are the colors around the zipper and on the sides?


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach Pony Express Pouch


----------



## tealocean

Tosa22 said:


> Thanks! After a 5 hour layover (which was supposed to be 2) in vegas, I made it. I did go to the coach store in the airport to do some recon on my next purchase. They had the page 27, but in chalk. It is a good size for me but need a darker color. New Willis is pretty, but still deciding on size. I asked if they had a cooper shoulder bag and they didn't. They told me they had more "travel exclusives" because they were in the airport. I didn't know that was a thing.


The Page 27 is so beautiful. I hope you find one in a color you love. I've only seen it in pictures, which makes it easier for me talk myself out of wanting one.  So far, bags always look even better in person!


----------



## tealocean

Greenone said:


> Today is my metallic dreamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355558


This is beautiful with great colors!


----------



## Tosa22

tealocean said:


> The Page 27 is so beautiful. I hope you find one in a color you love. I've only seen it in pictures, which makes it easier for me talk myself out of wanting one.  So far, bags always look even better in person!


Agree. I didn't think I would like my drifter as I only saw photos and then when I took it out of the box, I loved it.


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mod



Looking GOOD


----------



## Iamminda

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Pony Express Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4356062



Your pics always look very nice


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow's bag


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Iamminda said:


> Your pics always look very nice



Hi, Iamminda! Thanks so much!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> Looking GOOD


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Caroline will make heads turns naked with no hangtags


----------



## zjones

Partner and I are doing a Disney day today, so I replaced the wrist strap on my Soho with an appropriate piece. We're ready to go!


----------



## Syren

Sunflower Rogue with Minnie!  I could never find the perfect bag for this charm but I think the rivets match the edginess of the snake handles [emoji41] I took the scarf off after this pic, it’s a bit much even for me lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Partner and I are doing a Disney day today, so I replaced the wrist strap on my Soho with an appropriate piece. We're ready to go!
> 
> View attachment 4356415



Totally cute combo!


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> Sunflower Rogue with Minnie!  I could never find the perfect bag for this charm but I think the rivets match the edginess of the snake handles [emoji41] I took the scarf off after this pic, it’s a bit much even for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356483


So gorgeous! What size is this Rogue?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Syren said:


> Sunflower Rogue with Minnie!  I could never find the perfect bag for this charm but I think the rivets match the edginess of the snake handles [emoji41] I took the scarf off after this pic, it’s a bit much even for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356483


Whats the style number? Please


----------



## Syren

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Whats the style number? Please



29437 recommend this one! [emoji16]


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> So gorgeous! What size is this Rogue?



It’s the regular size [emoji1] is that 31?  I can never remember if it’s 30 lol


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> 29437 recommend this one! [emoji16]





Syren said:


> It’s the regular size [emoji1] is that 31?  I can never remember if it’s 30 lol


Thank you! I may need to add this to my collection.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Syren said:


> 29437 recommend this one! [emoji16]


Its smoking hot


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! I may need to add this to my collection.


Lets find her


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lets find her


I’m in the fence because I want the yellow Rogue 30 with ostrich handles. It is gorgeous.


----------



## Syren

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Its smoking hot



She is!  Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> I’m in the fence because I want the yellow Rogue 30 with ostrich handles. It is gorgeous.


I am gonna look. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> I’m in the fence because I want the yellow Rogue 30 with ostrich handles. It is gorgeous.


I thought hers is yellow


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I thought hers is yellow


It is. I just love the ostrich handles.


----------



## SEWDimples

Disney DF Army Rogue with floral print. Day 2.


----------



## Sunshine mama

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Pony Express Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4356062


This bag looks really good on you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> Disney DF Army Rogue with floral print. Day 2.
> 
> View attachment 4356858


I lovveee this color combo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> Tomorrow's bag
> 
> View attachment 4356135
> View attachment 4356136


COOL!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Syren said:


> Sunflower Rogue with Minnie!  I could never find the perfect bag for this charm but I think the rivets match the edginess of the snake handles [emoji41] I took the scarf off after this pic, it’s a bit much even for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356483


This is verrrrryyyyy pretty!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag looks really good on you!!!



Thanks, Sm! I used to think bags had to be longer to wear crossbody but I actually am happier wearing shorter ones because there’s less banging on my hip & into things that I walk by.


----------



## Tosa22

Tosa22 said:


> So excited to get out of this snow that I forgot to upload a pic!


Visited the Coach Store in SF on Post street and got myself a souvenir!


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> COOL!!!!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## TCB

Tosa22 said:


> Visited the Coach Store in SF on Post street and got myself a souvenir!


That's cute! I've been there once and loved it!


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> I’m in the fence because I want the yellow Rogue 30 with ostrich handles. It is gorgeous.


That's the one I want but limited quantities were made.  Very hard to find on the resale market.  I heard from the Coach create people that ostrich handles may be available in July so it would have to be a MTO which is pricey compared to finding bags at outlet prices but it may be worth it.....or hunt and wait for one to show up.  At least MTO will be brand new!


----------



## AccioBag

My first coach bag, haven’t brought her out for 1 year


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tosa22 said:


> Visited the Coach Store in SF on Post street and got myself a souvenir!


Nice! 
Do you have to get a bag to get this?


----------



## Sunshine mama

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Thanks, Sm! I used to think bags had to be longer to wear crossbody but I actually am happier wearing shorter ones because there’s less banging on my hip & into things that I walk by.


Plus, I think this shape hugs and flatters your body!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tanner


----------



## Syren

Sunshine mama said:


> This is verrrrryyyyy pretty!



Thank you!  This one always makes me happy [emoji1]


----------



## Tosa22

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!
> Do you have to get a bag to get this?


I didn't.  I walked in to see the new bags and was told they had a craftsmanship bar. I asked about hangtags that I could stamp, and I got to choose the color of the tag and then the color of the ink. It was a fun process and would love to do it at other stores when I travel. It was only $12 for the tag and embossing was free.


----------



## princess69

Oxblood Rogue 36


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tanner



Classic!


----------



## Syren

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4357391
> 
> Oxblood Rogue 36



Beautiful!  I love how the clochette is in the Bordeaux color [emoji7]


----------



## Syren

Dusty Rose with Mr. Robot [emoji16]


----------



## princess69

Syren said:


> Beautiful!  I love how the clochette is in the Boudreaux color [emoji7]


Thank you.


----------



## princess69

Syren said:


> View attachment 4357397
> 
> Dusty Rose with Mr. Robot [emoji16]


Love this!  I'm on the hunt for a dusty rose colored bag - what size is this one?


----------



## Syren

princess69 said:


> Thank you.



OMG I’m dying at my misspelling of Bordeaux [emoji23]


----------



## Syren

princess69 said:


> Love this!  I'm on the hunt for a dusty rose colored bag - what size is this one?



This is the regular size Rogue 31. I absolutely love this color!  I’d call it more of a mauve.


----------



## Tosa22

Syren said:


> View attachment 4357397
> 
> Dusty Rose with Mr. Robot [emoji16]


I love the robot!!


----------



## Syren

Tosa22 said:


> I love the robot!!



Thanks!  He’s the cutest, who knew a little charm could have so much character haha


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Classic!


Poo made me do it.  Tanner and MSB getting a bath tonight. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Syren said:


> View attachment 4357397
> 
> Dusty Rose with Mr. Robot [emoji16]


Love this


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Syren said:


> View attachment 4357397
> 
> Dusty Rose with Mr. Robot [emoji16]


Whats the style number. Pls


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4357391
> 
> Oxblood Rogue 36


Sissy.  This color is giving me life.  I need this heffa in my life. Whats the style number. Is it 54556?


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sissy.  This color is giving me life.  I need this heffa in my life. Whats the style number. Is it 54556?


Yes 54556


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Whats the style number. Pls


Let me  know if you find Dusty Rose.


----------



## Syren

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Whats the style number. Pls



It is 23755. I think they made a ton of these so probably still available [emoji23]


----------



## gr8onteej

Back to the Chaise for the weekend.  It’s cold so I got her some fur.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Syren said:


> It is 23755. I think they made a ton of these so probably still available [emoji23]


Callin now. Ty


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Back to the Chaise for the weekend.  It’s cold so I got her some fur.
> View attachment 4357461


That color is fire


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Let me  know if you find Dusty Rose.


ok


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Let me  know if you find Dusty Rose.


Yesssss hunti. Now to wait for 70 off


----------



## muggles




----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sissy.  This color is giving me life.  I need this heffa in my life. Whats the style number. Is it 54556?


I don't think there are any left at JAX but I know they have the regular size.  I just ordered one and it arrived w/o the 1941 hang tag.  Called CS and they are shipping me out another bag.  I didn't think they had many left but sounds like they do.  I love the red suede!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> I don't think there are any left at JAX but I know they have the regular size.  I just ordered one and it arrived w/o the 1941 hang tag.  Called CS and they are shipping me out another bag.  I didn't think they had many left but sounds like they do.  I love the red suede!


Might will get the reg size. Whats the number pls


----------



## Alexa5

I am really liking this Charlie 28.  I just pulled it out to use for the 2nd time since I bought it.


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Might will get the reg size. Whats the number pls


I know this one by heart!  38124


----------



## houseof999

Carried Mickie satchel today. [emoji4]


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> I am really liking this Charlie 28.  I just pulled it out to use for the 2nd time since I bought it.
> 
> View attachment 4357943


I like how the handles stay up. This goes with your pretty floral curtains!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Carried Mickie satchel today. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358050


What is this bright happy blue?


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> What is this bright happy blue?


It's Denim. [emoji16]


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> It's Denim. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358238


Thank you! I like it!


----------



## whateve

Legacy duffle in cognac. I carried it to Costco, which is where I first saw this color and decided I needed it.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

My MFF gold Cassidy is my partner in crime at the Mardi Gras ball tonight! Hope everyone has a great weekend, and everyone celebrating Mardi Gras/ Carnival has a fun and safe celebration season!


----------



## Caspin22

I’ve got my new Keith Haring tote today. Love the lining!


----------



## CoachMaven

Headed to the Renaissance festival, carrying one of my favorite crossbody bags!


----------



## Syren

Caspin22 said:


> I’ve got my new Keith Haring tote today. Love the lining!



What a fun bag for bowling haha!  Is this from the latest outlet collection or the full price collection?


----------



## SEWDimples

Caspin22 said:


> I’ve got my new Keith Haring tote today. Love the lining!


Congrats! I really like KH items. You tote lining is so fun. Enjoy.



CoachMaven said:


> Headed to the Renaissance festival, carrying one of my favorite crossbody bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360023


Nice! I like this bag and the Borough satchel too.


----------



## Alexa5

CoachMaven said:


> Headed to the Renaissance festival, carrying one of my favorite crossbody bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360023


I love that!


----------



## musiclover

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My MFF gold Cassidy is my partner in crime at the Mardi Gras ball tonight! Hope everyone has a great weekend, and everyone celebrating Mardi Gras/ Carnival has a fun and safe celebration season!


This looks like so much fun!  Your Cassidy is perfect!


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> Headed to the Renaissance festival, carrying one of my favorite crossbody bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360023


I absolutely love this bag!  This festival sounds really interesting!  I enjoyed studying this amazing period of time at school.


----------



## CoachMaven

musiclover said:


> I absolutely love this bag!  This festival sounds really interesting!  I enjoyed studying this amazing period of time at school.


It was pretty interesting. I've lived here for some time but never went. The weather couldn't have been better and we saw some great shows/acts. 

The crossbody is a double zip grommet from about 4 or so years ago? It holds more than you'd think, but it is heavier than my others due to all the metal on it.


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> It was pretty interesting. I've lived here for some time but never went. The weather couldn't have been better and we saw some great shows/acts.
> 
> The crossbody is a double zip grommet from about 4 or so years ago? It holds more than you'd think, but it is heavier than my others due to all the metal on it.


I’m glad your weather was good!  That always makes a huge difference. It sounds like the shows might have been what people would have seen during the time of the Renaissance?  That would be amazing. 

I love those grommets. Reminds me of the bag that got away, the Borough with grommets.


----------



## CoachMaven

musiclover said:


> I’m glad your weather was good!  That always makes a huge difference. It sounds like the shows might have been what people would have seen during the time of the Renaissance?  That would be amazing.
> 
> I love those grommets. Reminds me of the bag that got away, the Borough with grommets.


We watched a juggler team that used knives, a Scottish bagpipe band, some comedians, there was a falconer there, it was pretty cool. 

This came out at the time the Borough with grommets debuted. I missed out on the Borough (I always liked it in the brown color), but I was able to snatch this one up at the outlet as a delete for half price.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

musiclover said:


> This looks like so much fun!  Your Cassidy is perfect!



Thank you! My lovely Cassidy and I danced our booties off to Lionel Richie, Chicago, and Flo Rida. I can not recommend this bag enough to ladies looking for an elegant but inexpensive evening bag. MFF Cassidy is a 10/10 imvho.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Peakaboo. That purple is everything on this bag  39 Bandit


----------



## muggles

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Peakaboo. That purple is everything on this bag  39 Bandit



Love this[emoji2][emoji171]


----------



## Syren

Denim rogue with new Keith Haring charm [emoji173]️


----------



## Caspin22

Syren said:


> What a fun bag for bowling haha!  Is this from the latest outlet collection or the full price collection?


This one was from the full price retail collection.  I did get it at the outlet for 50% off though!!


----------



## holiday123

Blue steel turnlock duffle today.


----------



## Syren

Caspin22 said:


> This one was from the full price retail collection.  I did get it at the outlet for 50% off though!!



Nice!  I love the lining [emoji173]️


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Blue steel turnlock duffle today.


Twins! I need to take mine out and show it some love. Did your hangtag come off too?


----------



## Bagmedic

Ready for Fat Tuesday!  Photo doesn't do this bag justice.  The colors are all so rich and the oxblood suede interior adds another layer of richness!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> Ready for Fat Tuesday!  Photo doesn't do this bag justice.  The colors are all so rich and the oxblood suede interior adds another layer of richness!
> View attachment 4361990


I love this one so much! I regret not getting it during SAS.


----------



## Freak4Coach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Peakaboo. That purple is everything on this bag  39 Bandit



Ooooo!!! Can you turn the bag inside out?


----------



## Freak4Coach

First day out


----------



## Satcheldoll

Freak4Coach said:


> View attachment 4362126
> View attachment 4362126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day out


So pretty. I really like the frame bag. I just wish it came in more colors.


----------



## whateve

Freak4Coach said:


> View attachment 4362126
> View attachment 4362126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day out


Is this the 23?


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Peakaboo. That purple is everything on this bag  39 Bandit



Is this a recent found order? I soooo want this bag!


----------



## Sarah03

Bagmedic said:


> Ready for Fat Tuesday!  Photo doesn't do this bag justice.  The colors are all so rich and the oxblood suede interior adds another layer of richness!
> View attachment 4361990



Love this!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> Is this a recent found order? I soooo want this bag!


FO from a few months ago


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Freak4Coach said:


> Ooooo!!! Can you turn the bag inside out?


Girl u know I would


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Twins! I need to take mine out and show it some love. Did your hangtag come off too?


No for some reason I always remove the hangtags from most bags. Of course then I add a bag charm so I guess I don't make much sense  Did you lose your hangtag?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Again


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Again


Love that purple peeking out!


----------



## princess69

Double Swag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4362354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Swag


Swag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Love that purple peeking out!


Yessss me to


----------



## Wendyann7

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4362354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Swag


Bag twins!  Love the double swag!


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4362354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Swag


Hey Heyyyyyy bag twin! (great catalog shot)


----------



## princess69

Wendyann7 said:


> Bag twins!  Love the double swag!





SandraElle said:


> Hey Heyyyyyy bag twin! (great catalog shot)



Thanks, bag twins!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Freak4Coach said:


> View attachment 4362126
> View attachment 4362126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day out


Love!!!Congrats!


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> No for some reason I always remove the hangtags from most bags. Of course then I add a bag charm so I guess I don't make much sense  Did you lose your hangtag?


Yes, mine came off. Luckily I found it in the parking lot but not the chain. I put my unicorn bag charm on it.


----------



## houseof999

No Coach today. [emoji33] Got this leather satchel from Talbot's several years back on clearance for less than $50. [emoji16] It's held up well.


----------



## Alexa5

New to me mini Brooklyn Messenger in Iris.  I love the purple...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alexa5 said:


> New to me mini Brooklyn Messenger in Iris.  I love the purple...
> 
> View attachment 4362985


The most beautiful purple EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Day 3. Coach Oxblood Regular Rogue with Prairie Rivets. So beautiful.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hampton Leather Business Tote to celebrate being moved into a nice quiet office at work!


----------



## Tosa22

Chestnut top handle drifter with my new San Francisco stamped tag.


----------



## anabg

Work bag today. I usually don't use such a small bag during the work week, but I used this bag during the weekend and felt so lazy Sunday night, I didn't move out of it.


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> New to me mini Brooklyn Messenger in Iris.  I love the purple...
> 
> View attachment 4362985


Love this color! I keep telling myself I don't need another purple bag. Lol!


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> New to me mini Brooklyn Messenger in Iris.  I love the purple...
> 
> View attachment 4362985


I love this purple! 


houseof999 said:


> Love this color! I keep telling myself I don't need another purple bag. Lol!


You and me both!


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> I love this purple!
> 
> You and me both!


I partly blame you whateve, lol!  Ever since you were seeking purple bags and bought them I wanted to add more purple to my collection. Lol!


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> I partly blame you whateve, lol!  Ever since you were seeking purple bags and bought them I wanted to add more purple to my collection. Lol!


I'm always happy to enable!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Satcheldoll said:


> So pretty. I really like the frame bag. I just wish it came in more colors.



I do too! I hope they keep it around. It's such a classy bag. 



whateve said:


> Is this the 23?



No. It's the larger one. Style number is 68136


----------



## Freak4Coach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Girl u know I would



Yes I do. I dare ya to LOL


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I love this purple!
> 
> You and me both!


I think I'm now obsessed with this color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alexa5 said:


> New to me mini Brooklyn Messenger in Iris.  I love the purple...
> 
> View attachment 4362985


I was researching bags in this color after i saw yours, and it seems like there are a lot of hues of purple called iris out there.  Is the color in your picture true to life?


----------



## Alexa5

Sunshine mama said:


> I was researching bags in this color after i saw yours, and it seems like there are a lot of hues of purple called iris out there.  Is the color in your picture true to life?


It is pretty close. It has two purples, a warmer color purple on the pebbled leather and a slightly darker purple on the smooth leather accents. But the picture is pretty accurate. It looks like a nice vibrant purple in person. This color may be called purple iris as when I was looking at google images that came up as the name.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

The Beast


----------



## Lake Effect

crazyforcoach09 said:


> The Beast


Yummy. My BT Sling bag and Bancroft are getting very jealous!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> No Coach today. [emoji33] Got this leather satchel from Talbot's several years back on clearance for less than $50. [emoji16] It's held up well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362602


I often see Talbot bags when out thrifting. I would for the right one. Usually they are more than I want to pay or duplicate of what I already have.


----------



## Alexa5

Sunshine mama said:


> I was researching bags in this color after i saw yours, and it seems like there are a lot of hues of purple called iris out there.  Is the color in your picture true to life?


In addition to what I already responded, here is a pic with outside morning light.  it goes to show how the color can change up some in natural light.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Alexa5 said:


> New to me mini Brooklyn Messenger in Iris.  I love the purple...
> 
> View attachment 4362985


What is the style number


----------



## Alexa5

Ireiki4u said:


> What is the style number


32262


----------



## princess69

Cooper


----------



## Teagaggle

Gunmetal Rogue 25


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4363705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper


Shade swag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alexa5 said:


> It is pretty close. It has two purples, a warmer color purple on the pebbled leather and a slightly darker purple on the smooth leather accents. But the picture is pretty accurate. It looks like a nice vibrant purple in person. This color may be called purple iris as when I was looking at google images that came up as the name.


Thank you! It's beautiful!


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4363705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper


Twins! You've got her ears trained good.


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> The Beast


Aw. Your first born.


----------



## SandraElle

Teagaggle said:


> Gunmetal Rogue 25
> View attachment 4363722


Now why can't they make this in a 36?! Beautiful.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Aw. Your first born.


Yep


SandraElle said:


> Now why can't they make this in a 36?! Beautiful.


right


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Alexa5 said:


> New to me mini Brooklyn Messenger in Iris.  I love the purple...
> 
> View attachment 4362985


Sooooo pretty!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Alexa5 said:


> In addition to what I already responded, here is a pic with outside morning light.  it goes to show how the color can change up some in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 4363595



I almost bought this bag on eBay last week but decided no as I realized it doesn't match most of what I wear even though I love the color.  I'm very happy she went to a TPF member  she looks very happy in the natural light


----------



## Alexa5

LaVisioneer said:


> I almost bought this bag on eBay last week but decided no as I realized it doesn't match most of what I wear even though I love the color.  I'm very happy she went to a TPF member  she looks very happy in the natural light


Mine wasn't from ebay, so someone else has that one


----------



## LaVisioneer

Alexa5 said:


> Mine wasn't from ebay, so someone else has that one


 
My mistake! What a coincidence!


----------



## Caspin22

This Keith Haring tote might be my favorite bag ever. Finally a tote with amazing leather AND long-enough straps AND a fun interior!!  Love it so much.


----------



## Syren

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4363705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper



This is gorgeous!  This must have been from when I was ignoring Coach [emoji23] the leather looks amazing.


----------



## Syren

Whyyyyyyyyy did they stop making the rogue 36 size???!!!  Dumb decision if you ask me lol Added my lil ice cream bear for a pop of color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Syren said:


> View attachment 4364169
> 
> 
> Whyyyyyyyyy did they stop making the rogue 36 size???!!!  Dumb decision if you ask me lol Added my lil ice cream bear for a pop of color.


My Rogue friend


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Syren said:


> View attachment 4364169
> 
> 
> Whyyyyyyyyy did they stop making the rogue 36 size???!!!  Dumb decision if you ask me lol Added my lil ice cream bear for a pop of color.


Dumb decision. I want all colors in 36


----------



## Syren

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dumb decision. I want all colors in 36



I only have this one, but drooled over your saddle you posted!

I would like one of the snakeskin handles eventually [emoji1]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Syren said:


> I only have this one, but drooled over your saddle you posted!
> 
> I would like one of the snakeskin handles eventually [emoji1]


Gettem. Gonna load up my denim one tomorrow


----------



## hyungakim

HesitantShopper said:


> My Maddison Classic Satchel.


its so niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## faintlymacabre

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dumb decision. I want all colors in 36


Me too. My "one that got away" is the Oxblood /Red.


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> In addition to what I already responded, here is a pic with outside morning light.  it goes to show how the color can change up some in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 4363595


Wow! This is a gorgeous purple!


----------



## anabg

Tomorrow's bag. Has a weird dent from storing it. Hoping it will come out.  I haven't worn it in a long time.


----------



## anabg

The tags


----------



## tealocean

anabg said:


> Tomorrow's bag. Has a weird dent from storing it. Hoping it will come out.  I haven't worn it in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364475


 I love this color (is it ocean?) and Snoopy is adorable!


----------



## tealocean

anabg said:


> The tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364476


This is so sweet! I love Woodstock even more than Snoopy!


----------



## anabg

tealocean said:


> [emoji813] I love this color (is it ocean?) and Snoopy is adorable!


Ahh. To be honest I don't remember the color. But I don't think it was called ocean. Let me see if I kept the price tag that has that info.


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> View attachment 4364169
> 
> 
> Whyyyyyyyyy did they stop making the rogue 36 size???!!!  Dumb decision if you ask me lol Added my lil ice cream bear for a pop of color.


Good question.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dumb decision. I want all colors in 36


Me too! Every year when the manager at my outlet goes to SMC, I tell her to ask Stuart to start making the Rogue 36 in classic colors. She laughs at me. 



faintlymacabre said:


> Me too. My "one that got away" is the Oxblood /Red.


I would love that color as well. I'm trying to stock up on the remaining colors, especially the ones with snake handles.


----------



## whateve

anabg said:


> Tomorrow's bag. Has a weird dent from storing it. Hoping it will come out.  I haven't worn it in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364475


Twins! It's the only small duffle I kept.


anabg said:


> The tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364476


I have 3 tags on mine too - Lucy and Snoopy (black and white).


tealocean said:


> I love this color (is it ocean?) and Snoopy is adorable!





anabg said:


> Ahh. To be honest I don't remember the color. But I don't think it was called ocean. Let me see if I kept the price tag that has that info.


It was just called blue. I found my tag.


----------



## Jeny09

Freak4Coach said:


> View attachment 4362126
> View attachment 4362126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day out



What is the name of this beauty? I am soooo drooling now [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] is this a vintage bag?


----------



## Jeny09

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4363036
> 
> Hampton Leather Business Tote to celebrate being moved into a nice quiet office at work!



Gorgeous bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

For all y'all Rogue 36 fans


----------



## Lake Effect

Jeny09 said:


> Gorgeous bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Ty. I am going to go through my hang tags and fobs and dress it up a little today 
They made this in signature jacquard. If I saw one that was not beat up and beyond I would definitely grab it.


----------



## Syren

crazyforcoach09 said:


> For all y'all Rogue 36 fans



The snake handles looks so pretty against denim [emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Syren said:


> The snake handles looks so pretty against denim [emoji7]


Thanks. I have on all black today!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach 1941 Rogue 25 with Tea Rose in Heather Grey


----------



## Alexa5

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach 1941 Rogue 25 with Tea Rose in Heather Grey
> 
> View attachment 4364754


I always love your pics--they always show off the bag nicely.  I also find it funny because what I always notice is that we dress similarly.  I know we have talked about this some, but I need a list of where you are finding your shirts that hit at that length (at the shorter, versus longer end).  I have a bunch of shirts I hold onto for dear life because they were at a time you could get shirts that weren't super long, and also a specific brand I used to buy that doesn't exist anymore.  

And as a side note, love your tea roses... I have that tea rose on a Dinky and really like it.


----------



## anabg

whateve said:


> Twins! It's the only small duffle I kept.
> 
> I have 3 tags on mine too - Lucy and Snoopy (black and white).
> 
> 
> 
> It was just called blue. I found my tag.


Thanks for digging up the tag. I meant to look last night but fell asleep. This is the only duffle I have ever owned, but I love the shape and would definitely like to add one more.  I just keep getting sidetracked by other styles.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Alexa5 said:


> I always love your pics--they always show off the bag nicely.  I also find it funny because what I always notice is that we dress similarly.  I know we have talked about this some, but I need a list of where you are finding your shirts that hit at that length (at the shorter, versus longer end).  I have a bunch of shirts I hold onto for dear life because they were at a time you could get shirts that weren't super long, and also a specific brand I used to buy that doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> And as a side note, love your tea roses... I have that tea rose on a Dinky and really like it.



Hi, Alexa! Thank you! I always appreciate your kind feedback!

I LOVE looking online for real-life handbag mod shots. It’s been giving me another way to have fun with collecting but definitely an experience as I’m more comfortable behind a camera. 

As for outfits, while I have some brands of clothing & accessories that I typically shop for, with tops I basically just look for styles & cuts that I think will work for me. I do a fair amount of shopping at T.J. Maxx, Ross & Marshall’s. Since they carry many different brands, I feel like I can usually find something. And, however far I am from the junior age group, I do also check the Juniors’ sections.  Also, if a shirt is long & would benefit from a tuck, I will do a half tuck; just off-center on my left seems to feel most comfortable for me.

P.S. - I really like tea roses too!


----------



## Debra Watters

My first post on the forum!


----------



## Sarah03

Debra Watters said:


> My first post on the forum!



Welcome!


----------



## SEWDimples

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach 1941 Rogue 25 with Tea Rose in Heather Grey
> 
> View attachment 4364754


Looks great on you. Bag twin.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

SEWDimples said:


> Looks great on you. Bag twin.



Thanks, SEWDimples!


----------



## leechiyong

Gone Rogue today:


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Debra Watters said:


> My first post on the forum!


Welcome!


----------



## Syren

My own Keith Haring Charlie!

I really wish they’d make the collab scarves the normal skinny scarf shape. These stupid diamond shapes are so annoying to tie on a bag.


----------



## whateve

Jeny09 said:


> What is the name of this beauty? I am soooo drooling now [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] is this a vintage bag?


It's on Coach.com right now. It's new. It's called the frame bag.


----------



## tealocean

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach 1941 Rogue 25 with Tea Rose in Heather Grey
> 
> View attachment 4364754


Beautiful bag! I love your mod shots!


----------



## tealocean

Debra Watters said:


> My first post on the forum!


Hi Debra!  I like the sparkles and that chain on your charm! I haven't noticed a chain like that.


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> View attachment 4365594
> 
> My own Keith Haring Charlie!
> 
> I really wish they’d make the collab scarves the normal skinny scarf shape. These stupid diamond shapes are so annoying to tie on a bag.


I love how you tied the scarf on your bag! I was going to ask what shape it is and you answered.  I love the look and want to get some smaller scarf shapes and learn how to tie them on like that. I only have 1 square and the rest are the long rectangles.  Your Charlie looks extra fun and stylish with the charm & scarf!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Jeny09 said:


> What is the name of this beauty? I am soooo drooling now [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] is this a vintage bag?



Thank you! It's the Frame Bag. Style number 68136. It's on the site now.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Throwback


----------



## Syren

tealocean said:


> I love how you tied the scarf on your bag! I was going to ask what shape it is and you answered.  I love the look and want to get some smaller scarf shapes and learn how to tie them on like that. I only have 1 square and the rest are the long rectangles.  Your Charlie looks extra fun and stylish with the charm & scarf!



Thanks!  I’m going to have to pay attention when I take it off because I tied it so many times I don’t know how I got it on like this [emoji23] I should watch some YouTube tutorials for this shape!


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Throwback


Love!


----------



## princess69




----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Love!


Ty Sis


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Throwback


twin!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4365864


Beautiful


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

tealocean said:


> Beautiful bag! I love your mod shots!



TO, thank you! I appreciate your kind support!


----------



## Jeny09

whateve said:


> It's on Coach.com right now. It's new. It's called the frame bag.



Oooh thank you soo much whateve.. Thought it was a vintage one.. been looking at Bonnie Cashin kisslock one so I thought this bag might be one of them [emoji16] love the look of it [emoji4][emoji106][emoji7] thanks again for the info [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## Jeny09

Freak4Coach said:


> Thank you! It's the Frame Bag. Style number 68136. It's on the site now.



Hiii Freak4Coach,

Thank youuu so much for the info, will check the website. Your bag looks really classy! [emoji106][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## meepabeep

I'm pretending it's spring today and using my Kristin Chain Link Op Art crossbody.


----------



## whateve

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4365864


It's so nice seeing this! It's a style that doesn't often get posted.


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Throwback


Hey Twinie.


----------



## SEWDimples

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4365864


Gorgeous! Bag twin.


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4365864


Show off.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Last Sunday on our way to a concert featuring Toni Braxton and Babyface...It was beyond good! We danced and sang ourselves hoarse... I think Babyface wrote just about every R&B hit from the past 30 years, and Toni looked like she just graduated from college .


----------



## SEWDimples

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4366462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Sunday on our way to a concert featuring Toni Braxton and Babyface...It was beyond good! We danced and sang ourselves hoarse... I think Babyface wrote just about every R&B hit from the past 30 years, and Toni looked like she just graduated from college .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366474


Glad you had a good time. Those of the best type of concerts. Your Dakotah looks great with the mult butterfly charm.


----------



## princess69

whateve said:


> It's so nice seeing this! It's a style that doesn't often get posted.


Thanks!  I love some of the new stuff but the old styles are my fav.



SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! Bag twin.


Yay twins!


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Show off.


LOL.  This color just makes me happy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big and Bad


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big and Bad


Twins!


----------



## Syren

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4366462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Sunday on our way to a concert featuring Toni Braxton and Babyface...It was beyond good! We danced and sang ourselves hoarse... I think Babyface wrote just about every R&B hit from the past 30 years, and Toni looked like she just graduated from college .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366474



Great bag and charm!  But omg jealous about that concert!  Sounds like it was amazing. And Babyface was behind so much great music. On Apple Music I love listening to the Modern R&B radio channel, it brings me back!  I’m still amazed how I can hear a song from 1994 and still remember all the lyrics and dance moves from the video but can’t remember my passwords [emoji23]


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big and Bad





princess69 said:


> Twins!



Triplets! BAM!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Triplets! BAM!


Yaz


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Twins!


Always


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big and Bad


So true! Twins.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> So true! Twins.


She big but I love it


----------



## Lake Effect

Small bag Saturday with Vintage Winnie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Throwback





princess69 said:


> View attachment 4365864


Love the orange!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Small bag Saturday with Vintage Winnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367258


This isssssss sooooooo cuuttteee!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the orange!


Ty


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> This isssssss sooooooo cuuttteee!!!!!!!


Ty! I have always gravitated to the medium to large range, but I am getting sucked in by these small bags!


----------



## elisabettaverde

SEWDimples said:


> Glad you had a good time. Those of the best type of concerts. Your Dakotah looks great with the mult butterfly charm.





Syren said:


> Great bag and charm!  But omg jealous about that concert!  Sounds like it was amazing. And Babyface was behind so much great music. On Apple Music I love listening to the Modern R&B radio channel, it brings me back!  I’m still amazed how I can hear a song from 1994 and still remember all the lyrics and dance moves from the video but can’t remember my passwords [emoji23]


----------



## elisabettaverde

@SEWDimples and @Syren 
I was trying to add this to the quotes !

Thanks, ladies!   and you’re right about decades old lyrics coming back to you in a snap. We were expecting Babyface and Toni to sing more of their recent duets but he and his backup singers (young guys all in white) did a fantastic medley of his hits for other artists.


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> Thanks!  I’m going to have to pay attention when I take it off because I tied it so many times I don’t know how I got it on like this [emoji23] I should watch some YouTube tutorials for this shape!


 You'll have to reverse engineer it!


----------



## tealocean

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4366462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Sunday on our way to a concert featuring Toni Braxton and Babyface...It was beyond good! We danced and sang ourselves hoarse... I think Babyface wrote just about every R&B hit from the past 30 years, and Toni looked like she just graduated from college .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366474


Lovely butterflies! It sounds like you had a great night!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Small bag Saturday with Vintage Winnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367258


This is adorable and beautiful!


----------



## Wendyann7

Madison Gathered Zip Clutch


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4368228
> 
> Madison Gathered Zip Clutch


Classy!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Grey Rogue.


----------



## Tosa22

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Grey Rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368272


So pretty! Love the contrast with the oxblood suede interior.


----------



## Jeny09

Lake Effect said:


> Small bag Saturday with Vintage Winnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367258



Look at that gorgeous color [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] you always have the amazing bag collections [emoji106]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Swagger 37


----------



## Teagaggle

Beechwood Cooper shoulder bag


----------



## Tosa22

Teagaggle said:


> Beechwood Cooper shoulder bag
> View attachment 4368738


Love! The more I see this bag, the more I need it


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Beechwood Cooper shoulder bag
> View attachment 4368738


Nice! I never noticed the chalk/white? peeking out of the gussets. Great summer combo!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Nice! I never noticed the chalk/white? peeking out of the gussets. Great summer combo!


Thx. Forcing Spring anyway I can!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> Beechwood Cooper shoulder bag
> View attachment 4368738


Beautiful! I'm contemplating a second one, but am torn between Beechwood and Sage. This is such a great bag aesthetically, practically, and the leather lining is love!


----------



## kmatt33

Freak4Coach said:


> View attachment 4362126
> View attachment 4362126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day out


How much does this bag hold and can it be worn crossbody?


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> Beechwood Cooper shoulder bag
> View attachment 4368738


So pretty!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Cobalt legacy Penny!


----------



## Caspin22

LaVisioneer said:


> Cobalt legacy Penny!
> 
> View attachment 4369252



Still some of the most awesome leather Coach has ever done.  I have the Legacy Duffle in this color and it's so squishy and yummy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

LaVisioneer said:


> Cobalt legacy Penny!
> 
> View attachment 4369252



Love this bag and color!


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39.


----------



## Lake Effect

Ty  I love vintage  British Tan (obviously). In all shapes and sizes. That little bag is a gift from the flea market gods. Most of my bags are vintage. And in  my search for vintage, mostly on eBay, I have been drawn to a few newer styles.


----------



## momofgirls

carterazo said:


> Legacy leather north/south satchel in cognac on it's semi annual outing.   (I hardly ever take out my brown bags.)


Is this a Structured bag?


----------



## Freak4Coach

kmatt33 said:


> How much does this bag hold and can it be worn crossbody?


Someone posted inside shots in the Spring thread. I had a full size wallet, LV keyholder, my phone and a large cosmetic pouch and still had a little room. I did notice if I had something too close to the top it would pop open. I think it holds a lot for its size. And yes, it can be worn crossbody.


----------



## Freak4Coach

nm


----------



## carterazo

momofgirls said:


> Is this a Structured bag?


Yes. It has softened a bit but it has kept  its shape.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Workwear


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach Parker


----------



## crazyforcoach09

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Workwear


----------



## momofgirls

carterazo said:


> Yes. It has softened a bit but it has kept  its shape.


Thank u!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Thx. Forcing Spring anyway I can!


I like this idea! I need to force spring  too!
Your bag is very lux!


----------



## Sunshine mama

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Parker
> 
> View attachment 4369935


Man I love this photo! Are you a pro  photographer?


----------



## Sunshine mama

What is the name of this bag please? LOVE!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sunshine mama said:


> What is the name of this bag please? LOVE!!!


Tatum Tall Tote Workwear.


----------



## Sunshine mama

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tatum Tall Tote Workwear.


Thank you!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!!!


Anytime


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sunshine mama said:


> Man I love this photo! Are you a pro  photographer?



Hi, Sm! Thank you! That’d be my dream job! It’s a hobby that I love.


----------



## Teagaggle

Charlie 28 in gunmetal


----------



## Bagmedic

Looks like a workout!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Looks like a workout!


But she a sexy workout. Jaja


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> But she a sexy workout. Jaja


you gonna have the best biceps by summer time!


----------



## zjones

Sutton hobo in oxblood, accompanied by Miss Minnie herself.


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Saddle Rogue 36.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> you gonna have the best biceps by summer time!


She really not heavy. Lighter than rogue 36


----------



## LaVisioneer

Getting springy with it today with Miss Legacy Willis! 



Sorry to keep posting the same bags but so far I have stayed on my bag ban and I'm trying to keep it that way!


----------



## baghabitz34

Debra Watters said:


> My first post on the forum!


Welcome! Pretty bag


----------



## keishapie1973

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Parker
> 
> View attachment 4369935



Your photo makes me want to buy a bag I already own...


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

keishapie1973 said:


> Your photo makes me want to buy a bag I already own...



[emoji23] Thank you, k!


----------



## princess69

XL Julia


----------



## Tosa22

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4370864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL Julia


That green is gorgeous!


----------



## MKB0925

LaVisioneer said:


> Getting springy with it today with Miss Legacy Willis!
> 
> View attachment 4370508
> 
> Sorry to keep posting the same bags but so far I have stayed on my bag ban and I'm trying to keep it that way!


Love your Willis and the FOB looks great. I am on a bag ban too and trying to clear some out!


----------



## princess69

Tosa22 said:


> That green is gorgeous!


Thanks!  I agree!


----------



## MKB0925

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4370864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL Julia


Gorgeous green and that leather looks so nice!


----------



## princess69

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous green and that leather looks so nice!


Thank you!


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4370864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL Julia


It would look way better on me, but whatever.


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> It would look way better on me, but whatever.


I tried shipping it but it kept coming back to me.


----------



## katev

I couldn't let winter end without enjoying my XL Mahogany Pleated Ergo Hobo 12236 because she is a long-time favorite of mine!


----------



## ivdw

My new Dreamer!


----------



## ivdw

ivdw said:


> My new Dreamer!


Love it:


----------



## SandraElle

Tatum Studded Tall tote.


----------



## houseof999

ivdw said:


> Love it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371134


What color is this? I want the midnight studded one.


----------



## ivdw

houseof999 said:


> What color is this? I want the midnight studded one.


It's actually black but looks navy due to the lighting! So strange


----------



## Wendyann7

SandraElle said:


> Tatum Studded Tall tote.
> 
> View attachment 4371162


I have this one too but I can't hand carry as it drags on the ground.  : (


----------



## baghabitz34

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4370864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL Julia


That green is stunning!


----------



## baghabitz34

I am carrying this little beauty this week.


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Tatum Studded Tall tote.
> 
> View attachment 4371162


Holy moly!


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. Oxblood Swagger 27...


----------



## princess69

baghabitz34 said:


> That green is stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Coach Leah, an oldie but goodie!


----------



## SandraElle

Wendyann7 said:


> I have this one too but I can't hand carry as it drags on the ground.  : (


I'm 5'10" so if I hand carry, only the tips of the tassels drag. It's doable as a shoulder bag but I mostly carry it in the crook of my arm and complain about the weight.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4370864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL Julia


Damn Sissy. Sexy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Tatum Studded Tall tote.
> 
> View attachment 4371162


Big bad ass


----------



## SandraElle

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4371273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am carrying this little beauty this week.


Oooooo. I have a thing for 'soft serve vanilla' handbags.


----------



## KatyRed

Today it’s my Soapstone Bleeker Sullivan [emoji179]


----------



## musiclover

Teagaggle said:


> Charlie 28 in gunmetal
> View attachment 4370221


I love how you tied on the scarf and added that pretty tearose!


----------



## musiclover

Rogue black with rivets.


----------



## Bagmedic

KatyRed said:


> Today it’s my Soapstone Bleeker Sullivan [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371539


Love it and the staging!


----------



## carterazo

SandraElle said:


> Tatum Studded Tall tote.
> 
> View attachment 4371162


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> I couldn't let winter end without enjoying my XL Mahogany Pleated Ergo Hobo 12236 because she is a long-time favorite of mine!
> 
> View attachment 4371080





ivdw said:


> Love it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371134





SandraElle said:


> Tatum Studded Tall tote.
> 
> View attachment 4371162





princess69 said:


> Holy moly!





meepabeep said:


> Ms. Oxblood Swagger 27...





KatyRed said:


> Today it’s my Soapstone Bleeker Sullivan [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371539





musiclover said:


> Rogue black with rivets.
> View attachment 4371542



All gorgeous bags. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## baghabitz34

SandraElle said:


> Oooooo. I have a thing for 'soft serve vanilla' handbags.


 I am sure that is going to pop into my head from now on when I carry that bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Beautiful


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful


Twins!


----------



## princess69




----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Twins!


Hey Sissy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4371913


Classy


----------



## eleanors36

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4370864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL Julia


What a gorgeous green!


----------



## eleanors36

SandraElle said:


> Tatum Studded Tall tote.
> 
> View attachment 4371162


Love the details on this bag.


----------



## princess69

eleanors36 said:


> What a gorgeous green!


Thanks!


----------



## Minchanka

When I need to carry lots of stuff for work...


----------



## carterazo

Minchanka said:


> When I need to carry lots of stuff for work...
> 
> View attachment 4372206


A fabulous bag!


----------



## Ireiki4u

My new to me Devon with a pop of fun for shopping today!


----------



## SEWDimples

I’m smitten with bag. My favorite outlet purchase.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Ireiki4u said:


> My new to me Devon with a pop of fun for shopping today!
> 
> View attachment 4372402



Glad the new strap is working out! I'm jealous I could not get the cherry charm to lie flat on mine!


----------



## Ireiki4u

LaVisioneer said:


> Glad the new strap is working out! I'm jealous I could not get the cherry charm to lie flat on mine!


The strap is perfect. I have the cherry charms in every color. Love them all


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> Twins!


Triplets again!


----------



## Jeny09

Lake Effect said:


> Ty  I love vintage  British Tan (obviously). In all shapes and sizes. That little bag is a gift from the flea market gods. Most of my bags are vintage. And in  my search for vintage, mostly on eBay, I have been drawn to a few newer styles.



Hi Lake Effect,

I wish you could post all your vintage coach bags collection photos so we all could see al your beauties [emoji4][emoji120]


----------



## Jeny09

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi, Sm! Thank you! That’d be my dream job! It’s a hobby that I love.



You should be a photographer for sure just like SM said [emoji4] 

Loveeed all your photos, they were all looks like taken by a professional photographer [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

Teagaggle said:


> Charlie 28 in gunmetal
> View attachment 4370221



How did you tie the scarf that nice on your bag handle?


----------



## CoachMaven

Ireiki4u said:


> My new to me Devon with a pop of fun for shopping today!
> 
> View attachment 4372402


I've been stalking vintage bags recently, isn't this a Regina? Either way, I love the style!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Red


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Jeny09 said:


> You should be a photographer for sure just like SM said [emoji4]
> 
> Loveeed all your photos, they were all looks like taken by a professional photographer [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Jeny, thank you sooo much for your sweet encouragement! [emoji173]️


----------



## Ireiki4u

CoachMaven said:


> I've been stalking vintage bags recently, isn't this a Regina? Either way, I love the style!


Yes you are right, I have Devon on the brain as I’m rehabbing her


----------



## Minchanka

Another one of those “today I am a mule” days.


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Red


That's the best red, Twinnie!


----------



## katev

For the St. Patrick's Day weekend I am carrying my Kristin Spectator Hobo 18287 in Pine Green.


----------



## Butterlite

Minchanka said:


> When I need to carry lots of stuff for work...
> 
> View attachment 4372206


Gorgeous! What’s the name of this bag?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

A trip to the vet today with my rabbit using my Party Mouse bag.


----------



## katev

OhHelloDoll said:


> A trip to the vet today with my rabbit using my Party Mouse bag.
> View attachment 4373888



Perfect bag for a vet visit!

Another lover of bunnies and bags! You can see my HoneyBunny in my Avatar.

I hope that your rabbit is okay?


----------



## snibor

Finally taking her out!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

katev said:


> Perfect bag for a vet visit!
> 
> Another lover of bunnies and bags! You can see my HoneyBunny in my Avatar.
> 
> I hope that your rabbit is okay?


HoneyBunny is so cute!
Yes, thank you! My Jeffery is fine, it was just time for a nail trim. He HATES going in his carrier. He somehow always knows it's vet time even before I get it out. He just runs and hides in his house. But we're back home now.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Yesterday was so beautiful out! 

I carried another Tea Rose bag...
Coach Saddle 23


----------



## katev

OhHelloDoll said:


> HoneyBunny is so cute!
> Yes, thank you! My Jeffery is fine, it was just time for a nail trim. He HATES going in his carrier. He somehow always knows it's vet time even before I get it out. He just runs and hides in his house. But we're back home now.
> View attachment 4374010
> View attachment 4374011



Jeffrey is adorable! Is he a Rex Rabbit?

My HoneyBunny also hates going to the vet, I took her in for a nail trim recently and she did her best to stay out of the carrier!


----------



## TCB

OhHelloDoll said:


> HoneyBunny is so cute!
> Yes, thank you! My Jeffery is fine, it was just time for a nail trim. He HATES going in his carrier. He somehow always knows it's vet time even before I get it out. He just runs and hides in his house. But we're back home now.
> View attachment 4374010
> View attachment 4374011


!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Legacy Rambler


----------



## muggles

OhHelloDoll said:


> HoneyBunny is so cute!
> Yes, thank you! My Jeffery is fine, it was just time for a nail trim. He HATES going in his carrier. He somehow always knows it's vet time even before I get it out. He just runs and hides in his house. But we're back home now.
> View attachment 4374010
> View attachment 4374011



Beautiful bunny!


----------



## Newpurselove

Pretty pinks for the beautiful spring weather in California


----------



## LaVisioneer

This little kisslock for a formal event tonight!


----------



## Jeny09

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4374382
> 
> Legacy Rambler



Niceee... i need this bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

LaVisioneer said:


> This little kisslock for a formal event tonight!
> 
> View attachment 4374734



What a cute looking bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Minchanka

Butterlite said:


> Gorgeous! What’s the name of this bag?


It’s Coach Legacy American Icon tote. Here are some more pics of one in different color http://www.chicsacblog.com/2013/03/coach-legacy-american-icons-leather_13.html


----------



## Lake Effect

The good news for you is that Legacy Ramblers #9061 come up regularly for on eBay (that is the site I am on the most). I ended up getting this from a woman I met at a flea market!


----------



## Lake Effect

^^^^ I forget to inert quotes a lot! Thanks 


Jeny09 said:


> Niceee... i need this bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## anabg

Got motivated by another post showing an American Icon bag.  I decided to wear mine for work next week.  I have to admit I don't wear this bag very often. I am 5'-1" and it looks massive on me. It was a gift from my fiance and he bought it online sight unseen. I don't think men check measurements. Lol. Color is Cherry.


----------



## Tosa22

Happy St. Patrick's Day! Carrying my Chelsea Crossbody today.


----------



## inkfade

Newpurselove said:


> Pretty pinks for the beautiful spring weather in California



This bag in this color is beyond gorgeous.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Taking my Logan bag out to lunch with hubby and my kids (Rachel & Logan).


----------



## houseof999

Happy St. Patrick's day.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Tosa22 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day! Carrying my Chelsea Crossbody today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375191



Love this color!! ☘️[emoji172]. I need a kelly green bag again in my life!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375306



So cute with the fob!! ☘️[emoji172]. .. and the food yummmm! [emoji39]


----------



## Newpurselove

Totally forgot about the green theme today. Oops!  target shopping with the sleeping beauty tote for the first time


----------



## Wendyann7

Happy [emoji256][emoji256] Day!!


----------



## Tosa22

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4375518
> 
> 
> Happy [emoji256][emoji256] Day!!


Love the green beer to match the green bag!!


----------



## Jeny09

Lake Effect said:


> The good news for you is that Legacy Ramblers #9061 come up regularly for on eBay (that is the site I am on the most). I ended up getting this from a woman I met at a flea market!



Thanks Lake Effect [emoji4]


----------



## Jeny09

anabg said:


> Got motivated by another post showing an American Icon bag.  I decided to wear mine for work next week.  I have to admit I don't wear this bag very often. I am 5'-1" and it looks massive on me. It was a gift from my fiance and he bought it online sight unseen. I don't think men check measurements. Lol. Color is Cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375103



Niceee red looking bag [emoji7]


----------



## jessica.berman

New black Rogue 25 today!


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow:
Men's pouch as a clutch


----------



## BeachBagGal

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4375518
> 
> 
> Happy [emoji256][emoji256] Day!!



Oh my gosh what an awesome combo!! How are you liking the canteen bag? How does it compare to the outlet one?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Classy Caroline


----------



## Wendyann7

Tosa22 said:


> Love the green beer to match the green bag!!


TY! lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Not a bag, but my beloved leather loafers. VERY tight at purchase but have softened after about 10+ wears and now super comfy and pretty. Very narrow though - def. not made for wide feet or those with feet issues. Love them


----------



## carterazo

Jeny09 said:


> Hi Lake Effect,
> 
> I wish you could post all your vintage coach bags collection photos so we all could see al your beauties [emoji4][emoji120]


Yes, please, @Lake Effect! [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

LaVisioneer said:


> This little kisslock for a formal event tonight!
> 
> View attachment 4374734


So cute!


----------



## ClassicJ

Reversible City Tote in Chalk Sig & Midnight


----------



## SEWDimples

Disney DF Army green Rogue.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big tote but not heavy


----------



## Teagaggle

Dark Fairytale purple Rogue 25...quite the pop of color!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Teagaggle said:


> Dark Fairytale purple Rogue 25...quite the pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377237



Omg so pretty 

This makes me wish I ordered one on FOS when they were there! I know the Rogue style won't work for me but ah this photo is so pretty!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big tote but not heavy


The best of both worlds.



Teagaggle said:


> Dark Fairytale purple Rogue 25...quite the pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377237


Love it! Bag and charm twins.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Cooper shoulder yet again! Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Lake Effect

Jeny09 said:


> Hi Lake Effect,
> 
> I wish you could post all your vintage coach bags collection photos so we all could see al your beauties [emoji4][emoji120]





carterazo said:


> Yes, please, @Lake Effect! [emoji4]


Aw thanks girls. My collection feels so modest compared to some amazing vintage bags posted on the Vintage thread. I will let you know when I take a *family* pic. I would like to. I think I should just line them up on my bed and just do it. Quick and dirty.


Minchanka said:


> Another one of those “today I am a mule” days.
> 
> View attachment 4372912


Love it. I am also a fan of bags I affectionately call *working breeds*. And what's not to love of that big ole rug of a Berkeley!


----------



## TCB

Dreamer with Elvis Coach charm


----------



## katev

Today is the first official day of Spring and I saw a Robin in the backyard so I decided to celebrate and wear a Spring Bag.

It's actually a year-round bag but I usually carry it in the Spring and Summer, my beautiful Dark Denim Rogue!


----------



## Jeny09

Lake Effect said:


> Aw thanks girls. My collection feels so modest compared to some amazing vintage bags posted on the Vintage thread. I will let you know when I take a *family* pic. I would like to. I think I should just line them up on my bed and just do it. Quick and dirty.
> 
> Love it. I am also a fan of bags I affectionately call *working breeds*. And what's not to love of that big ole rug of a Berkeley!



Yeaaaaay we are sooo looking forward to see your “family” photos Lake Effect [emoji16][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Newpurselove

katev said:


> Today is the first official day of Spring and I saw a Robin in the backyard so I decided to celebrate and wear a Spring Bag.
> 
> It's actually a year-round bag but I usually carry it in the Spring and Summer, my beautiful Dark Denim Rogue!
> 
> View attachment 4378349


Stunning! Love the bag charm too


----------



## katev

Newpurselove said:


> Stunning! Love the bag charm too



Thanks! It's actually a pendant but I like it as a charm on this bag. It's one of 3 sea creature pendants:

Angelfish 94210
Starfish 94207
Sea Turtle 94209

I've got all 3 of them but I can't find a picture of the turtle right now.


----------



## Chihua5

My Spring bag with the Easter Bunny!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Must be true love. Had her 3 days in a row


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Must be true love. Had her 3 days in a row


I think that might be a record, no?


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Must be true love. Had her 3 days in a row


Are the straps long enough on this one to pass the "elbow test"...does the bag clear the elbow when slinging it up on to your shoulder one handed?


----------



## faintlymacabre

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Must be true love. Had her 3 days in a row


Love this! I kind of missed out!


----------



## Teagaggle

Caspin22 said:


> Are the straps long enough on this one to pass the "elbow test"...does the bag clear the elbow when slinging it up on to your shoulder one handed?


Ha! I thought I was the only one who had this test! I have this tote as well and yes, at least for me, I can swing it up to my shoulder with no problem. The very tip of my elbow grazes the top of the bag but the leather is pretty soft so it doesn't bother me at all. If I didn't have a sweater on, I might not even notice it.


----------



## emilybug

Bleecker Sullivan Hobo in bright mandarin


----------



## houseof999

emilybug said:


> View attachment 4379387
> 
> 
> Bleecker Sullivan Hobo in bright mandarin


Love the smooshy pebbled leather! I fight the urge to buy it every time I run into a new listing for it! It looks so comfortable to carry!


----------



## SandraElle

emilybug said:


> View attachment 4379387
> 
> 
> Bleecker Sullivan Hobo in bright mandarin



Wow. Always loved that one!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

faintlymacabre said:


> Love this! I kind of missed out!


Find one at outlet. I think they still there


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> Are the straps long enough on this one to pass the "elbow test"...does the bag clear the elbow when slinging it up on to your shoulder one handed?


Elbow test. Check


----------



## emilybug

houseof999 said:


> Love the smooshy pebbled leather! I fight the urge to buy it every time I run into a new listing for it! It looks so comfortable to carry!



It IS so smooshy and slouchy. It’s been in storage for over 2 years (along with many other of my old fave Coach bags). I finally brought a bunch home a couple weeks ago, and it’s like having new bags all over again!  I’d forgotten how much I liked this one! Very comfy to carry!


----------



## emilybug

SandraElle said:


> Wow. Always loved that one!



It’s a great bag....I’m rediscovering my older Coach bags and it’s like having new bags all over again!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Must be true love. Had her 3 days in a row


That’s a long time for you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

emilybug said:


> View attachment 4379387
> 
> 
> Bleecker Sullivan Hobo in bright mandarin


Stranger!!!!!!!!!!   How you doing


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> That’s a long time for you.


Yep. Lol


----------



## emilybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Stranger!!!!!!!!!!   How you doing



Heyyyyyy woman!!!! Been a long time! I lurk occasionally but just been getting back in the forum the last couple weeks. Had a rough couple years or three, and bags took a major backseat. But I’m finally getting my groove back and feeling like my old self again!  So......I’m starting to love my purses all over again [emoji16]

How you doin?????


----------



## crazyforcoach09

emilybug said:


> Heyyyyyy woman!!!! Been a long time! I lurk occasionally but just been getting back in the forum the last couple weeks. Had a rough couple years or three, and bags took a major backseat. But I’m finally getting my groove back and feeling like my old self again!  So......I’m starting to love my purses all over again [emoji16]
> 
> How you doin?????


You first and Coach last. Im good


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Wanted


----------



## houseof999

Just bought this!  I wanted the new kisslock crossbody but it seems a little too plain to me. This one has just the right amount of extra detail with it's crocodile embossed leather so I had to get it. I need to find a long chain/leather strap for it but haven't explored my options yet.


----------



## Alexa5

houseof999 said:


> Just bought this!  I wanted the new kisslock crossbody but it seems a little too plain to me. This one has just the right amount of extra detail with it's crocodile embossed leather so I had to get it. I need to find a long chain/leather strap for it but haven't explored my options yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380307


I love it, the new bags need something, and this one has it!  Good choice!


----------



## Teagaggle

Exchanged my Jaxson 28 for its smaller brother, the 18. Testing it out prior to my trip to NYC.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Exchanged my Jaxson 28 for its smaller brother, the 18. Testing it out prior to my trip to NYC.
> View attachment 4380318


This would be perfect for my trip to Nawlins in July


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Just bought this!  I wanted the new kisslock crossbody but it seems a little too plain to me. This one has just the right amount of extra detail with it's crocodile embossed leather so I had to get it. I need to find a long chain/leather strap for it but haven't explored my options yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380307



What bag is this? At first I thought that it was a Retro Lindy 9003 but it's not quite right for a Lindy. Whatever it is - it's gorgeous!


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Just bought this!  I wanted the new kisslock crossbody but it seems a little too plain to me. This one has just the right amount of extra detail with it's crocodile embossed leather so I had to get it. I need to find a long chain/leather strap for it but haven't explored my options yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380307



The Madison Amada Foldover has a detectable large ball chain strap that looks a little longer than this bag but it is not a long strap, see link below:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.913052/page-380#post-30105426


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> What bag is this? At first I thought that it was a Retro Lindy 9003 but it's not quite right for a Lindy. Whatever it is - it's gorgeous!


Haha I have no idea of the name I was hoping you knew and was about to ask! It has the legacy lining so has to be part of the line. The tag says Coach archive limited edition. Style 12816.


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Haha I have no idea of the name I was hoping you knew and was about to ask! It has the legacy lining so has to be part of the line. The tag says Coach archive limited edition. Style 12816.



It has Legacy lining, too? I'm in love! Where did you find it? Here is an old ebay listing for it in Spanish but the description is in English:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Arch...Kisslock-Enmarcado-12816-/142104841622?_ul=BO

Perhaps you could use the Amanda Satin Foldover strap as an extension, if the balls on the chain strap are the same size. Post it in the ID This thread because someone will know more about it!


----------



## Molly0

“New/Old” Willis from 1997. Thrifted but still brand new!
(Seriously! Who has a bag like this and doesn’t carry it for 22 years?)


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> It has Legacy lining, too? I'm in love! Where did you find it? Here is an old ebay listing for it in Spanish but the description is in English:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Arch...Kisslock-Enmarcado-12816-/142104841622?_ul=BO
> 
> Perhaps you could use the Amanda Satin Foldover strap as an extension, if the balls on the chain strap are the same size. Post it in the ID This thread because someone will know more about it!



Found it on eBay as well. I also found that Spanish listing. I didn't try reading the description though. I don't know about The long ball chain . Would that be comfortable to carry? This bag holds a good amount of things! I don't have one of those Amanda bags either.


----------



## Alexa5

Molly0 said:


> “New/Old” Willis from 1997. Thrifted but still brand new!
> (Seriously! Who has a bag like this and doesn’t carry it for 22 years?)
> View attachment 4380346


I agree, it is so pretty!  I have been carrying my new to me purple Station bag from the 80s all week, and can't put it away.  It is such a great bag, and I love using/carrying it.  There is something about the leather that just makes it so nice to carry.


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> I agree, it is so pretty!  I have been carrying my new to me purple Station bag from the 80s all week, and can't put it away.  It is such a great bag, and I love using/carrying it.  There is something about the leather that just makes it so nice to carry.


I looked for one after you got yours and scored one on auction for $50! I couldn't believe it! I thought I would get outbid for sure!


----------



## Alexa5

houseof999 said:


> I looked for one after you got yours and scored one on auction for $50! I couldn't believe it! I thought I would get outbid for sure!


Congratulations!  Will it need some work or is it ready to go?  I know you are the rehab queen, so it doesn't matter.  I am not one, so I had to find the ready to go version, lol


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> Congratulations!  Will it need some work or is it ready to go?  I know you are the rehab queen, so it doesn't matter.  I am not one, so I had to find the ready to go version, lol


Yeah I have to dunk it. I can't and won't use it if I don't. Unless of course it was in pristine condition like yours! [emoji16]


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Found it on eBay as well. I also found that Spanish listing. I didn't try reading the description though. I don't know about The long ball chain . Would that be comfortable to carry? This bag holds a good amount of things! I don't have one of those Amanda bags either.



Sometimes you will see an Amanda Satin Foldover go cheaply on ebay, but that was just an idea.

I love the ball-chain detail with your bag. I bought one of those gold curb-chain replacement shoulder straps that they offer on the Coach Factory Outlet Sale for $15 shipped to use with my Gracie - it works fine but Gracie is a small bag; but perhaps if you bought 2 of them and wore them as a double chain strap that would work for you?


----------



## zjones

Outlet Isla in poppy with retail Rexy charm. My retail SAs love this bag!


----------



## TCB




----------



## redwood66

Elvis.


----------



## anthrosphere

redwood66 said:


> Elvis.
> 
> View attachment 4380573



I never seen this bag before, it’s so cute and so rock and roll. The bow is a nice feminine touch, too. Lucky.


----------



## redwood66

anthrosphere said:


> I never seen this bag before, it’s so cute and so rock and roll. The bow is a nice feminine touch, too. Lucky.


Thank you!  I feel so lucky to have gotten this very limited edition bag.  #2 of 12.


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Found it on eBay as well. I also found that Spanish listing. I didn't try reading the description though. I don't know about The long ball chain . Would that be comfortable to carry? This bag holds a good amount of things! I don't have one of those Amanda bags either.



I'm still liking the idea of a chain strap with this bag. The Dinky gold chain strap is 48 inches long and it is available from coach.com for only $35 right now. I think that you could clip it on to the handle loops as a novelty strap and leave the ball-chain on it as a short strap.


----------



## Teagaggle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This would be perfect for my trip to Nawlins in July


Don't waste your $$! First time carrying it today. The clip that holds the front pocket down broke clean off. So disappointed! It's going back & I won't be getting another. For what's to be a men's bag, it shouldn't be so fragile!


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> I'm still liking the idea of a chain strap with this bag. The Dinky gold chain strap is 48 inches long and it is available from coach.com for only $35 right now. I think that you could clip it on to the handle loops as a novelty strap and leave the ball-chain on it as a short strap.
> 
> View attachment 4380787


I have the outlet one! It works fine but the finish doesn't match. The ball chain has more of an antique brass finish.


----------



## inkfade

zjones said:


> Outlet Isla in poppy with retail Rexy charm. My retail SAs love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4380416



I love this charm so much! I'm stalking second hand sites waiting for one in good condition to pop up. Regret not grabbing it when it was still on the Coach website.


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> I'm still liking the idea of a chain strap with this bag. The Dinky gold chain strap is 48 inches long and it is available from coach.com for only $35 right now. I think that you could clip it on to the handle loops as a novelty strap and leave the ball-chain on it as a short strap.
> 
> View attachment 4380787


By the way your "chain" reaction ([emoji38] sorry, couldn't help it.) is right on! There is a crossbody style from the collection that has chain and leather strap!!! Too bad it's pricey and useless for me as my phone won't fit. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122491345079


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> Don't waste your $$! First time carrying it today. The clip that holds the front pocket down broke clean off. So disappointed! It's going back & I won't be getting another. For what's to be a men's bag, it shouldn't be so fragile!


This is disappointing because I like the bigger horizontal shaped one.


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> I have the outlet one! It works fine but the finish doesn't match. The ball chain has more of an antique brass finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380807





houseof999 said:


> By the way your "chain" reaction ([emoji38] sorry, couldn't help it.) is right on! There is a crossbody style from the collection that has chain and leather strap!!! Too bad it's pricey and useless for me as my phone won't fit.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122491345079



These Amanda Darcy Satin Kisslock bags are frequently listed on ebay in a variety of colors and conditions and they have a long ball-chain strap:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-1359...816702?hash=item23b8889efe:g:Oz0AAOSwIO9cbgSz


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Don't waste your $$! First time carrying it today. The clip that holds the front pocket down broke clean off. So disappointed! It's going back & I won't be getting another. For what's to be a men's bag, it shouldn't be so fragile!


Thankkkkkkkkk you


----------



## Jeny09

houseof999 said:


> Just bought this!  I wanted the new kisslock crossbody but it seems a little too plain to me. This one has just the right amount of extra detail with it's crocodile embossed leather so I had to get it. I need to find a long chain/leather strap for it but haven't explored my options yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380307



Hiii... 

Omg loveeeeeee this... soooo cutee!!

what is the name of this bag? What’s the dimension of this one?


----------



## Alexa5

Joining the Regina club with this new to me, already rehabbed Regina


----------



## Jeny09

Alexa5 said:


> Joining the Regina club with this new to me, already rehabbed Regina
> 
> View attachment 4381253



Beautiful looking bag... love this! [emoji7]


----------



## Caspin22

emilybug said:


> Heyyyyyy woman!!!! Been a long time! I lurk occasionally but just been getting back in the forum the last couple weeks. Had a rough couple years or three, and bags took a major backseat. But I’m finally getting my groove back and feeling like my old self again!  So......I’m starting to love my purses all over again [emoji16]
> 
> How you doin?????



Welcome back!  A bunch of us oldies are making our way back after a long time away.  I am the user formerly known as canderson22.    Good to see you again!


----------



## whateve

Caspin22 said:


> Welcome back!  A bunch of us oldies are making our way back after a long time away.  I am the user formerly known as canderson22.    Good to see you again!


I remember you! Welcome back!


----------



## Caspin22

whateve said:


> I remember you! Welcome back!



Aww, thank you!  I wandered off to another brand for a while but Coach leather is my one true love.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am using my little crossbody Coach.  My first and probably last little rehab project, but it came out well. Have no clue what this old bag is named or when it was made.


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> I am using my little crossbody Coach.  My first and probably last little rehab project, but it came out well. Have no clue what this old bag is named or when it was made.
> View attachment 4381614


I can help with that. It is a Dakota Rider #4200 made in the early 90s. It looks great! How did you get rid of the dark spots?


----------



## Lake Effect

City Bag, that I now suspect is Tabac, not BT!


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I can help with that. It is a Dakota Rider #4200 made in the early 90s. It looks great! How did you get rid of the dark spots?


 All I did to it was soak it in Leather CPR and let it sit for a while. Then wiped that off and gave it a coat of Blackrock. It cleaned up easily. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Teagaggle

Saddle in an NYC...killing time before seeing Kinky Boots!


----------



## houseof999

Jeny09 said:


> Hiii...
> 
> Omg loveeeeeee this... soooo cutee!!
> 
> what is the name of this bag? What’s the dimension of this one?


Sorry for the late reply. Had to go find it from the ID thread.


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Saddle in an NYC...killing time before seeing Kinky Boots!
> View attachment 4381718


Adorable. I love the look of the opening on this bag. I want one, but do not use my saddle bags that much.


----------



## Teagaggle

SEWDimples said:


> Adorable. I love the look of the opening on this bag. I want one, but do not use my saddle bags that much.


Thanks! I had to laugh...when the security guard was checking bags before going into the theater, he said "I really like your bag, particularly how it closes"...ha! I must admit that my bag felt more secure with this than the simple flap.


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Joining the Regina club with this new to me, already rehabbed Regina
> 
> View attachment 4381253


 Beautiful! It looks like new!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! I had to laugh...when the security guard was checking bags before going into the theater, he said "I really like your bag, particularly how it closes"...ha! I must admit that my bag felt more secure with this than the simple flap.


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> City Bag, that I now suspect is Tabac, not BT!
> View attachment 4381676


What is the difference between British Tan and Tabac? I have a (bag made in 95) in a color like that. It has a hint of reddish warmth.


----------



## branbran1984

Loving the pink frame bag! It’s so cute and precious [emoji178]


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> What is the difference between British Tan and Tabac? I have a (bag made in 95) in a color like that. It has a hint of reddish warmth.


I think tabac doesn't have as much red in it. As far as I know, tabac was mainly a NYC color (1980s). I don't think it was used in the 90s. Coach made British tan for a really long time, and the color varied from year to year, just like the color called mahogany varied.


----------



## Jeny09

houseof999 said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Had to go find it from the ID thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381747



Oooh thank you soo much, might look through ebay to find one [emoji16][emoji7]


----------



## tealocean

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4381863
> 
> 
> Loving the pink frame bag! It’s so cute and precious [emoji178]


I agree!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> I think tabac doesn't have as much red in it. As far as I know, tabac was mainly a NYC color (1980s). I don't think it was used in the 90s. Coach made British tan for a really long time, and the color varied from year to year, just like the color called mahogany varied.


Thank you! I don't know if I see red exactly-it's a warm brown. I'll put pictures in the vintage thread.


----------



## Lake Effect

It seems a shade deeper than BT. I began thinking about it after catbird9 recently commented that my Shoulder Purse is most likely Putty. 
So I identify my City Bag as Tabac. For now, lol.


----------



## Lake Effect

^^insert quotes !!^^


tealocean said:


> What is the difference between British Tan and Tabac? I have a (bag made in 95) in a color like that. It has a hint of reddish warmth.





whateve said:


> I think tabac doesn't have as much red in it. As far as I know, tabac was mainly a NYC color (1980s). I don't think it was used in the 90s. Coach made British tan for a really long time, and the color varied from year to year, just like the color called mahogany varied.


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> It seems a shade deeper than BT. I began thinking about it after catbird9 recently commented that my Shoulder Purse is most likely Putty.
> So I identify my City Bag as Tabac. For now, lol.


Thank you! It's too bad there isn't a cheat sheet for colors by bag and year.


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> Thank you! It's too bad there isn't a cheat sheet for colors by bag and year.


There are some photos of color charts posted here and there from older catalogs by year on this forum. It’s a NYC bag, so Tabac is a possibility, but who knows. Also, this bag was a rehab special, so the flap outer area was heavily stained, distressed. But you gave me an idea. When I have time, I should take a pic of the area under the flap and compare to the inner pocket of what I believe is a BT NYC bag  
And I do believe that sourcing of the dyed leather, would lend itself to variation, just like dye lots for yarn. I am sure shades of any of their dyes had the potential to vary slightly from lot to lot. Factor in age, conditioning or lack of, use , storage conditions, etc. You get the idea.


----------



## Teagaggle

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4381863
> 
> 
> Loving the pink frame bag! It’s so cute and precious [emoji178]


So gorg! I can't figure out how to tie the twilly so that both ends are showing on one side. Any tips? TIA...


----------



## Teagaggle

Last day in the big apple...heading to breakfast & then shopping!


----------



## faintlymacabre

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4381863
> 
> 
> Loving the pink frame bag! It’s so cute and precious [emoji178]


Your scarf tying skills are so on point!


----------



## qwertie

Lake Effect said:


> City Bag, that I now suspect is Tabac, not BT!
> View attachment 4381676


I have the same bag in the same colour! 
Except mine has developed a belly.. how do you keep yours looking so trim?


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Last day in the big apple...heading to breakfast & then shopping!
> View attachment 4381991


Cute outfit and the bag compliments it so well. Enjoy your last day. Visiting NYC is so much fun.


----------



## Lake Effect

qwertie said:


> I have the same bag in the same colour!
> Except mine has developed a belly.. how do you keep yours looking so trim?


I make sure to keep it upright. I let my  Classic Hobo slump over while not in use and it is all pouch-ed out, an uber belly! I am wondering if I can avoid refunding by ironing it with a moist towel.


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Olive Outlaw with Yellow python handles.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Olive Outlaw with Yellow python handles.
> 
> View attachment 4382234


Hawt


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> I make sure to keep it upright. I let my  Classic Hobo slump over while not in use and it is all pouch-ed out, an uber belly! I am wondering if I can avoid refunding by ironing it with a moist towel.


Avoid re-dunking !


----------



## BeachBagGal

zjones said:


> Outlet Isla in poppy with retail Rexy charm. My retail SAs love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4380416



Twins! Love this bag too and Rexy looks great on there!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I remember you! Welcome back!





Caspin22 said:


> Aww, thank you!  I wandered off to another brand for a while but Coach leather is my one true love.



Me too! Welcome back! [emoji1327]‍♀️


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> Thank you! It's too bad there isn't a cheat sheet for colors by bag and year.


Even when we have a catalog page that shows the colors a particular style came in, it doesn't mean it wasn't made in other colors too. Most styles were made for more than one season.


qwertie said:


> I have the same bag in the same colour!
> Except mine has developed a belly.. how do you keep yours looking so trim?


We all develop a belly with age!


Lake Effect said:


> Avoid re-dunking !


I knew you didn't mean refunding, but I couldn't guess what it was!


----------



## whateve

I'm really enjoying this 1960s Bonnie Cashin designed Coach. The pockets are great! I kind of wish it wasn't so rare and old so I could carry it more without worrying about destroying its value.


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> There are some photos of color charts posted here and there from older catalogs by year on this forum. It’s a NYC bag, so Tabac is a possibility, but who knows. Also, this bag was a rehab special, so the flap outer area was heavily stained, distressed. But you gave me an idea. When I have time, I should take a pic of the area under the flap and compare to the inner pocket of what I believe is a BT NYC bag
> And I do believe that sourcing of the dyed leather, would lend itself to variation, just like dye lots for yarn. I am sure shades of any of their dyes had the potential to vary slightly from lot to lot. Factor in age, conditioning or lack of, use , storage conditions, etc. You get the idea.


That's a great idea! I know it will be kind of neat to figure out your color. That's great you were able to rehab the bag!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Last day in the big apple...heading to breakfast & then shopping!
> View attachment 4381991


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Even when we have a catalog page that shows the colors a particular style came in, it doesn't mean it wasn't made in other colors too. Most styles were made for more than one season.
> 
> We all develop a belly with age!
> 
> I knew you didn't mean refunding, but I couldn't guess what it was!


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> I'm really enjoying this 1960s Bonnie Cashin designed Coach. The pockets are great! I kind of wish it wasn't so rare and old so I could carry it more without worrying about destroying its value.


Very unique!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Dbl Swagger hanging


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> I'm really enjoying this 1960s Bonnie Cashin designed Coach. The pockets are great! I kind of wish it wasn't so rare and old so I could carry it more without worrying about destroying its value.


Carry away!  It is beautiful and should be used--I mean, look at how long it has existed and looks great.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

whateve said:


> I'm really enjoying this 1960s Bonnie Cashin designed Coach. The pockets are great! I kind of wish it wasn't so rare and old so I could carry it more without worrying about destroying its value.



It’s such a neat bag, whateve!

I vote to carry & enjoy! My favorites are those that look as though they’ve been lovingly enjoyed during their lifetime!


----------



## MKB0925

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Olive Outlaw with Yellow python handles.
> 
> View attachment 4382234


Love this color!


----------



## emilybug

whateve said:


> I'm really enjoying this 1960s Bonnie Cashin designed Coach. The pockets are great! I kind of wish it wasn't so rare and old so I could carry it more without worrying about destroying its value.



I LOVEEEE THIS! I’d be carrying it everyday! I so wish Coach would go back to their old styles and that amazing leather....I haven’t bought a Coach in several years now. Not crazy about the styles these days, or the leather. This bag is fabulous!


----------



## ifeelpretty

Coach train case that I sometimes use as a purse.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 4383240
> 
> Coach train case that I sometimes use as a purse.


Beautiful!


----------



## branbran1984

Wanted to feel “edgy”.


----------



## Lake Effect

Vintage Sling Bag. Off for a week of Sun, Sand and the GW on Tamiani lol


----------



## Sarah03

Ready for the week!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sweet Caroline.  My all time fav Coach. 5 is not enough


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I knew you didn't mean refunding, but I couldn't guess what it was!


There are pros and cons to auto suggest : / . I took it off my phone , which I use for work. I had to send texts regarding a former manager named Samantha, which it kept changing to Satan.



whateve said:


> I'm really enjoying this 1960s Bonnie Cashin designed Coach. The pockets are great! I kind of wish it wasn't so rare and old so I could carry it more without worrying about destroying its value.


Still looking for a flea market/thrift HG collector piece like this! So nice! Goals!


----------



## princess69

Fuchsia Rory


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sweet Caroline.  My all time fav Coach. 5 is not enough


I love that buffalo butt Caroline!


----------



## princess69

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Olive Outlaw with Yellow python handles.
> 
> View attachment 4382234


Gorgeous color combo!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> I love that buffalo butt Caroline!


You always have


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Fuchsia Rory
> View attachment 4384084


Cool Swag


----------



## Tosa22

At the trampoline park with my youngest and his bff with my Dakotah 22. It's Spring Break and they need to expend some energy


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> Very unique!


Thank you!


Alexa5 said:


> Carry away!  It is beautiful and should be used--I mean, look at how long it has existed and looks great.


I don't think it was used much at all. I didn't even have to give it a bath.


theblissfullyobsessed said:


> It’s such a neat bag, whateve!
> 
> I vote to carry & enjoy! My favorites are those that look as though they’ve been lovingly enjoyed during their lifetime!


Thanks!


emilybug said:


> I LOVEEEE THIS! I’d be carrying it everyday! I so wish Coach would go back to their old styles and that amazing leather....I haven’t bought a Coach in several years now. Not crazy about the styles these days, or the leather. This bag is fabulous!


Thank you! I can't think of any other brand that shows its age so well.


Lake Effect said:


> There are pros and cons to auto suggest : / . I took it off my phone , which I use for work. I had to send texts regarding a former manager named Samantha, which it kept changing to Satan.
> 
> 
> Still looking for a flea market/thrift HG collector piece like this! So nice! Goals!


This is probably my best find! It was from ebay, listed by a pawn shop. I bet if I were to get a pony express, I would find I love this bag more. I'd still like to get a pony express to prove it though!


----------



## branbran1984

Frame 23 in the signature[emoji178]


----------



## Glttglam

Just started carrying my Market tote in cloud.


----------



## TCB

Old school tomorrow


----------



## princess69

Raisin Hamptons XL Hobo


----------



## Alexa5

princess69 said:


> Raisin Hamptons XL Hobo
> View attachment 4385060


Great color, and such cute details!


----------



## princess69

Alexa5 said:


> Great color, and such cute details!


Thank you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Raisin Hamptons XL Hobo
> View attachment 4385060


Sexy


----------



## coach943

Vintage tote today.


----------



## LL777

Rogue 36 in Dark Denim at work with me today


----------



## tealocean

TCB said:


> Old school tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4384891


 This color!


----------



## tealocean

princess69 said:


> Raisin Hamptons XL Hobo
> View attachment 4385060


 Loving this color!


----------



## princess69

tealocean said:


> Loving this color!


Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

36 Olive Rogue


LL777 said:


> Rogue 36 in Dark Denim at work with me today


. I have olive today


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 36 Olive Rogue
> . I have olive today


Pics please


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Pics please


Ms Olive


----------



## Caspin22

LL777 said:


> Rogue 36 in Dark Denim at work with me today



I'm currently Rogueless, and this makes me want to change my status.  Is the 36 the "regular" size, or is it bigger?


----------



## Sarah03

Rhyder 24 and Rexy today!


----------



## LL777

Caspin22 said:


> I'm currently Rogueless, and this makes me want to change my status.  Is the 36 the "regular" size, or is it bigger?


It’s the next size after the regular size. I love the Rogue. If you have a chance you should get a rogue from the outlet now. The quality of the second and third generations are much better. The leather is so luxurious


----------



## tealocean

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4385377
> 
> Rhyder 24 and Rexy today!


 So beautiful!


----------



## LL777

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4385377
> 
> Rhyder 24 and Rexy today!


I love this bag. So fresh, so summery


----------



## musiclover

TCB said:


> Old school tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4384891





princess69 said:


> Raisin Hamptons XL Hobo
> View attachment 4385060


These bags are so beautiful and my ideal Coach!  I love the richness of the leather colour and the detailed styling. This is what I want Coach to make again.


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4385377
> 
> Rhyder 24 and Rexy today!


Sarah, this is such a cutie!  I love the colour!


----------



## Sarah03

tealocean said:


> So beautiful!





LL777 said:


> I love this bag. So fresh, so summery





musiclover said:


> Sarah, this is such a cutie!  I love the colour!



Thank you all! I love this little bag.


----------



## princess69

musiclover said:


> These bags are so beautiful and my ideal Coach!  I love the richness of the leather colour and the detailed styling. This is what I want Coach to make again.


I totally agree!


----------



## TCB

tealocean said:


> This color!


Thanks!


----------



## TCB

musiclover said:


> These bags are so beautiful and my ideal Coach!  I love the richness of the leather colour and the detailed styling. This is what I want Coach to make again.


Thank you, musiclover


----------



## branbran1984

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4385377
> 
> Rhyder 24 and Rexy today!



Such a beautiful color! I might have to bust mine out!


----------



## SEWDimples

Glttglam said:


> Just started carrying my Market tote in cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384559


This color is so pretty.



princess69 said:


> Raisin Hamptons XL Hobo
> View attachment 4385060


Love this color.



LL777 said:


> Rogue 36 in Dark Denim at work with me today


Congrats. Love Rogue 36



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Olive


Ms Olive is gorgeous.


----------



## Sarah03

branbran1984 said:


> Such a beautiful color! I might have to bust mine out!



Thanks! You should definitely get that Rhyder out!


----------



## anabg

Tomorrow's bag is an outlet bag. It's probably 10 years old.  The first bag my fiance bought me. It has adjustable straps, which I love, contrast stitching (light blue, I think) and a very pretty lilac colored interior.


----------



## marissa214

anabg said:


> Tomorrow's bag is an outlet bag. It's probably 10 years old.  The first bag my fiance bought me. It has adjustable straps, which I love, contrast stitching (light blue, I think) and a very pretty lilac colored interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4385791



I have always loved the gallery totes!


----------



## SEWDimples

Disney DF Army Green Regular Rogue with floral print.


----------



## anabg

marissa214 said:


> I have always loved the gallery totes!



Thanks! I didn’t know what it was called.


----------



## whateve

princess69 said:


> Raisin Hamptons XL Hobo
> View attachment 4385060


I love this! I imagine it is too big for me.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Disney DF Army Green Regular Rogue with floral print.
> 
> View attachment 4385812


You're getting a lot of use out of this one!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> You're getting a lot of use out of this one!


I know right. I plan to switch to more spring/summer colors soon.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My Boo


----------



## princess69

whateve said:


> I love this! I imagine it is too big for me.


It's big but it's so nice and smooshy!


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My Boo


Twins!


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My Boo



Twinklies[emoji4]Looks like she’s getting softer.


----------



## Teagaggle

Rogue 25 in Oxblood


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> Rogue 25 in Oxblood
> View attachment 4386372


So pretty with the scarf and charm!


----------



## emilybug

Kristin shoulder tote in turquoise. Pics don’t do the color justice at all.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

emilybug said:


> Kristin shoulder tote in turquoise. Pics don’t do the color justice at all.
> View attachment 4386481
> View attachment 4386482
> View attachment 4386483
> View attachment 4386484


You took it way back


----------



## faintlymacabre

At the salon today for my first real dose of "me time" since my daughter was born. Light Saddle Rogue 25 with quilting and rivets, graphite strap.


----------



## Lake Effect

coach943 said:


> Vintage tote today.



   This on my HG list. Lovely!


----------



## emilybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You took it way back



[emoji16] I did!  I’ve been digging thru all my oldies and rekindling the loveeeee. No extra funds these days for new bags unfortunately. My fiancée and I are expecting a baby in September (at age 42! [emoji15]) so all extras gotta go to the baby fund! My one and only is almost 19 so I’m not only outta practice, but also completely outta ANY baby stuff! [emoji23]


----------



## houseof999

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4385377
> 
> Rhyder 24 and Rexy today!


[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] what's the name of this blue?


----------



## tealocean

emilybug said:


> [emoji16] I did!  I’ve been digging thru all my oldies and rekindling the loveeeee. No extra funds these days for new bags unfortunately. My fiancée and I are expecting a baby in September (at age 42! [emoji15]) so all extras gotta go to the baby fund! My one and only is almost 19 so I’m not only outta practice, but also completely outta ANY baby stuff! [emoji23]


Congrats on your September baby! I had a 40's baby too.  May it be amazing for all of you!


----------



## meepabeep

Been cheating w/ Dooney for the past week or so, but I do have Coach SLGs inside.


----------



## houseof999

emilybug said:


> [emoji16] I did!  I’ve been digging thru all my oldies and rekindling the loveeeee. No extra funds these days for new bags unfortunately. My fiancée and I are expecting a baby in September (at age 42! [emoji15]) so all extras gotta go to the baby fund! My one and only is almost 19 so I’m not only outta practice, but also completely outta ANY baby stuff! [emoji23]


Congrats! I see a new diaper bag shopping coming up!


----------



## musiclover

emilybug said:


> Kristin shoulder tote in turquoise. Pics don’t do the color justice at all.
> View attachment 4386481
> View attachment 4386482
> View attachment 4386483
> View attachment 4386484


This leather is just exquisite. What a beautiful bag!


----------



## musiclover

emilybug said:


> [emoji16] I did!  I’ve been digging thru all my oldies and rekindling the loveeeee. No extra funds these days for new bags unfortunately. My fiancée and I are expecting a baby in September (at age 42! [emoji15]) so all extras gotta go to the baby fund! My one and only is almost 19 so I’m not only outta practice, but also completely outta ANY baby stuff! [emoji23]


Congratulations and best wishes to you!  The arrival of a baby is such wonderful news!


----------



## musiclover

Coach Sophia (my first Coach bag purchased in September 2010) in smooth black leather with sequin tearose purse charm.


----------



## jlw05

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4385377
> 
> Rhyder 24 and Rexy today!


Twins! I looooove this bag and seeing yours makes me want to bust mine out. The color is gorgeous!


----------



## emilybug

tealocean said:


> Congrats on your September baby! I had a 40's baby too.  May it be amazing for all of you!



Thank you! We are pretty excited!


----------



## michellelb1

Tattoo Dreamer 21 today.. I love this little bag!


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] what's the name of this blue?


Teal [emoji16]


jlw05 said:


> Twins! I looooove this bag and seeing yours makes me want to bust mine out. The color is gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## coach943

Lake Effect said:


> This on my HG list. Lovely!


I hope you find one! I also have one in British Tan.


----------



## Molly0

emilybug said:


> [emoji16] I did!  I’ve been digging thru all my oldies and rekindling the loveeeee. No extra funds these days for new bags unfortunately. My fiancée and I are expecting a baby in September (at age 42! [emoji15]) so all extras gotta go to the baby fund! My one and only is almost 19 so I’m not only outta practice, but also completely outta ANY baby stuff! [emoji23]


How wonderful! Congrats!  I had my daughter at 42 as well.  All the best to you and your family as this new little one joins you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Ryder


----------



## Alexa5

Taking this out for the first time.  Pic is a little fuzzy, but the color is forest green.


----------



## emilybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Ryder



Drool.......[emoji7]


----------



## emilybug

Rory in graphite/berry


----------



## crazyforcoach09

emilybug said:


> Rory in graphite/berry
> 
> View attachment 4387502
> View attachment 4387503


Yessssss Hunti


----------



## SandraElle

Fawn patent XL Editorial Zoe.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Fawn patent XL Editorial Zoe.
> 
> View attachment 4387546


She READY


----------



## SandraElle

emilybug said:


> Rory in graphite/berry
> 
> View attachment 4387502
> View attachment 4387503


I could stare at her all day.


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Ryder


Love it, Pookie. Look at all the icing on that cake.


----------



## musiclover

Book shopping with Sophia


----------



## RuedeNesle

SandraElle said:


> Fawn patent XL Editorial Zoe.
> 
> View attachment 4387546





SandraElle said:


> I could stare at her all day.


I realized I was staring at her too!  That leather! And I love the outside zipper pocket!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

vintage Coach Crosby


----------



## emilybug

SandraElle said:


> Fawn patent XL Editorial Zoe.
> 
> View attachment 4387546



Omg. Gorgeous!!


----------



## SandraElle

RuedeNesle said:


> I realized I was staring at her too!  That leather! And I love the outside zipper pocket!


Thanks luv.


----------



## SandraElle

emilybug said:


> Omg. Gorgeous!!


Thank you! I should carry her more often. LOL


----------



## Vidalita

My patchwork Riley with Stickman and ss19 men's collection signature guitar strap... I'm so in love with this bag and strap combo


----------



## meepabeep

Dark brown 1414 duffle..


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Ryder


Fierce!


----------



## houseof999

Going to enjoy the flowers this whole weekend. [emoji272]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

She headed out


----------



## Nalasmom85

I am using my new coach Ava tote I just bought secondhand for $30! Great steal. The hang tag is missing so I’m contemplating getting one of those cute Pom Pom fobs. Here are the pics from the site I found it on. Haven’t taken my own pics yet.


----------



## Jeny09

Alexa5 said:


> Taking this out for the first time.  Pic is a little fuzzy, but the color is forest green.
> 
> View attachment 4387497



Gorgeous bag!! [emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> vintage Coach Crosby
> 
> View attachment 4387669



Love love love your bag!! [emoji7]


----------



## houseof999

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> vintage Coach Crosby
> 
> View attachment 4387669


Did you rehab this one? Looks so good!  [emoji7] I am about to wash my black one.


----------



## vivianyan

Dinky with snake skin novelty strap.


----------



## influencer

Towncar Tote, black with gold hardware. Best winter tote.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Jeny09 said:


> Love love love your bag!! [emoji7]



Thanks so much, Jeny!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

houseof999 said:


> Did you rehab this one? Looks so good!  [emoji7] I am about to wash my black one.



Thanks, house! Luckily I didn’t have to do work on this one as I got it in great condition. Good luck with yours! Will you post it in the Rehab thread?


----------



## branbran1984

Parker[emoji178]


----------



## Greenone

Marliegh and me out for spring!


----------



## houseof999

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Thanks, house! Luckily I didn’t have to do work on this one as I got it in great condition. Good luck with yours! Will you post it in the Rehab thread?


I have to work on mine. Yes I'll part on the rehab thread. Still trying to rescue the splotchy camo kisslock tote.


----------



## Bagmedic

Greenone said:


> Marliegh and me out for spring!


What color is the front of the bag?  Looks pink maybe??  Different from everything out there right now!


----------



## Greenone

Bagmedic said:


> What color is the front of the bag?  Looks pink maybe??  Different from everything out there right now!


It is a really light shade of pink. Really cute for spring.


----------



## Jeny09

Greenone said:


> Marliegh and me out for spring!



Oh my... this is such a cute bag [emoji7]

Is this new ones? What’s the name of this bag?


----------



## vivianyan

Just noticed I forgot to attaché the picture.
Take 2: dinky with snake skin strap


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Going to enjoy the flowers this whole weekend. [emoji272]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388497


So pretty!


----------



## Bagmedic

vivianyan said:


> Just noticed I forgot to attaché the picture.
> Take 2: dinky with snake skin strap


Glad you did!  I like it!!!


----------



## Greenone

Jeny09 said:


> Oh my... this is such a cute bag [emoji7]
> 
> Is this new ones? What’s the name of this bag?


It was one of four combination colors that were on sale after the 2019 fall runway show. It’s some four now  It will probably come out in wide release in the fall.


----------



## Greenone

Jeny09 said:


> Oh my... this is such a cute bag [emoji7]
> 
> Is this new ones? What’s the name of this bag?


Sorry the name of the bag is Marliegh


----------



## TCB

Church clutch


----------



## holiday123

Moved into Beechwood turnlock duffle for the work week ahead.


----------



## Greenone

Dreamer tote.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Moved into Beechwood turnlock duffle for the work week ahead.


Lovvvvve that wallet


----------



## dynamo6i6

Moved in to my new Slate rogue. I exchanged the metallic graphite rogue I purchased during the PCE for this one. Such a fun color.


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Moved into Beechwood turnlock duffle for the work week ahead.


Keep wanting a 1941 red wallet but would love in an envelope style!


----------



## RuedeNesle

holiday123 said:


> Moved into Beechwood turnlock duffle for the work week ahead.


I love all three, especially that wallet! What a beautiful red!


----------



## vivianyan

Even though it’s not known by many, but I Love this bag! Badlands /w patch work.


----------



## Satcheldoll

vivianyan said:


> Even though it’s not known by many, but I Love this bag! Badlands /w patch work.


I have this one and love it too! It's one of my favorite bags.


----------



## houseof999

vivianyan said:


> Even though it’s not known by many, but I Love this bag! Badlands /w patch work.


I love that! I missed it! When I first learned about it I had no clue you could find them at outlets. I saw the sticker price and was like I'd never own that bag because it's so expensive!


----------



## vivianyan

houseof999 said:


> I love that! I missed it! When I first learned about it I had no clue you could find them at outlets. I saw the sticker price and was like I'd never own that bag because it's so expensive!


I sometimes see this bag brand new on Poshmark / eBay for around $300-400
I purchased mine at outlet for about $350, but it was a return, it already had scratches on it. Still with it though.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My love bag


----------



## Greenone

Metallic rainbow dreamer 36


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Greenone said:


> Metallic rainbow dreamer 36


I like


----------



## meepabeep

Black Soho crossbody...


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Taking this out for the first time.  Pic is a little fuzzy, but the color is forest green.
> 
> View attachment 4387497


Great mod shot! Now I see how cute this is on!


----------



## tealocean

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> vintage Coach Crosby
> 
> View attachment 4387669


I'm scrolling through the thread backwards and have been hearing about this before seeing it!  I love your mod shots! This bag is so pretty, it's a good thing I prefer smaller bags now. I love the shape of it!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

meepabeep said:


> Black Soho crossbody...


It's in beautiful condition!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My love bag


Love woven Coach bags. She is so gorgeous.


----------



## SEWDimples

This gorgeous Butterscotch Roguensathel with snakeskin detail.


----------



## meepabeep

Luvpurplepurses said:


> It's in beautiful condition!


Thank you!  I put a little Blackrock on it even though it looked like the previous owner(s) didn't even use it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> This gorgeous Butterscotch Roguensathel with snakeskin detail.
> 
> View attachment 4391278


Ginnnnnna yessssss


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

tealocean said:


> I'm scrolling through the thread backwards and have been hearing about this before seeing it!  I love your mod shots! This bag is so pretty, it's a good thing I prefer smaller bags now. I love the shape of it!



[emoji23] Thanks, TO!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ginnnnnna yessssss


Thanks lady! My co-worker asked me why I did not use this bag more. I need to show her some love. It has been a long-time since I carried this bag. The color is breathtaking.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> This gorgeous Butterscotch Roguensathel with snakeskin detail.
> 
> View attachment 4391278


Need to get mine out so we can be twins!  Wouldn't that be funny for at least 2 of us to walk down the street together with the same exact unique bag???!!!


----------



## TCB

More old school tomorrow:


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Need to get mine out so we can be twins!  Wouldn't that be funny for at least 2 of us to walk down the street together with the same exact unique bag???!!!


Yes, too funny. Pull that bag out and show her some love. Now I wish I had purchased another Rogue satchel. This bag is so thick and well made. I want another one with the suede lining preferably black with whipstitch handles.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, too funny. Pull that bag out and show her some love. Now I wish I had purchased another Rogue satchel. This bag is so thick and well made. I want another one with the suede lining preferably black with whipstitch handles.


Yes, another favorite of mine!  This and the Bandit were two surprises and didn't catch on at retail but once at outlet, they caught more interest.  Glad I got them!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Yes, another favorite of mine!  This and the Bandit were two surprises and didn't catch on at retail but once at outlet, they caught more interest.  Glad I got them!


What colors do you own? The Oxblood with the red lining is gorgeous.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> What colors do you own? The Oxblood with the red lining is gorgeous.


More like what color don't I own!  With several I have matching tea rose bag straps to use with them.  I don't find the straps good with regular rogue but works well with satchel because of where the straps attach.
Chalk - my most delicate due to color and have the chalk tea rose strap
Black w/ whipstitch handle
Oxblood
Grey w/ snake handle - use the grey tea rose strap
Dark denim w/ snake handle - my fav of all of them - like this better than denim w/ plain handles.  The contrast with the snake handle makes it!
Butterscotch w/ snake trim - have the snake strap to add on


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> Need to get mine out so we can be twins!  Wouldn't that be funny for at least 2 of us to walk down the street together with the same exact unique bag???!!!


I have yet to carry mine! It's my very first 1941 bag! I'll join you and be triplets walking down the road!


----------



## carterazo

TCB said:


> More old school tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 4391451
> View attachment 4391452


I remember those! Great items! 
I've waiting for Coach to make items in that gorgeous green again. [emoji7]


----------



## Newpurselove

Not a bag but I have been living in my Dark Fairytale scarves. I bought both colorways and my favorite way to style them especially in the rain is with my moto jacket and rain boots. Highly reccomend them!


----------



## TCB

carterazo said:


> I remember those! Great items!
> I've waiting for Coach to make items in that gorgeous green again. [emoji7]


Thank you, Carterazo!


----------



## carterazo

Newpurselove said:


> Not a bag but I have been living in my Dark Fairytale scarves. I bought both colorways and my favorite way to style them especially in the rain is with my moto jacket and rain boots. Highly reccomend them!


So chic!


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> I have yet to carry mine! It's my very first 1941 bag! I'll join you and be triplets walking down the road!


Ok, sounds like a plan. I carried the Butterscotch Rogue satchel again today.


----------



## Molly0

TCB said:


> More old school tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 4391451
> View attachment 4391452


TCB, I have a similar one in black.
I think it’s from 2008.  
It’s a great grab ‘n go bag. I think I’ll “grab ‘n go” with it tomorrow!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sweet Caroline


----------



## princess69

Sunflower Tanner


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Sunflower Tanner
> View attachment 4392845


Big Bird always love


----------



## SandraElle

Fair weather friend. 70th Anniversary Vachetta Caroline.


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sweet Caroline


I think I was supposed to have this one. 




princess69 said:


> Sunflower Tanner
> View attachment 4392845


Hey heyyy twinnie.


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Fair weather friend. 70th Anniversary Vachetta Caroline.
> 
> View attachment 4392928



That is OMG gorgeous!


----------



## Jeny09

Greenone said:


> Sorry the name of the bag is Marliegh



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> That is OMG gorgeous!


OMG!  I KNOW, RIGHT???!!!!!! Tank ewe girl.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Fair weather friend. 70th Anniversary Vachetta Caroline.
> 
> View attachment 4392928


Fainted


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Fainted


----------



## meepabeep

Black, grey, and silver patchwork #42005...


----------



## Caspin22

Newpurselove said:


> Not a bag but I have been living in my Dark Fairytale scarves. I bought both colorways and my favorite way to style them especially in the rain is with my moto jacket and rain boots. Highly reccomend them!



Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SandraElle said:


> Fair weather friend. 70th Anniversary Vachetta Caroline.
> 
> View attachment 4392928


So pretty!


----------



## Alexa5

meepabeep said:


> Black, grey, and silver patchwork #42005...


I like this patchwork.  I tried to buy a Zoe like this not too long ago but it wasn't a clean bag so I returned it.  But I really liked the design of the patchwork.


----------



## SandraElle

Luvpurplepurses said:


> So pretty!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## meepabeep

Alexa5 said:


> I like this patchwork.  I tried to buy a Zoe like this not too long ago but it wasn't a clean bag so I returned it.  But I really liked the design of the patchwork.



Thank you! I really like it too.


----------



## lovebags00

Sky Blue Rogue


----------



## SEWDimples

Midnight Navy Cooper with Boarder Rivets with Michael Kors pom.


----------



## Teagaggle

lovebags00 said:


> Sky Blue Rogue
> View attachment 4393405


I would not have paired this charm with this bag color but it works! Cool!


----------



## Bagmedic

princess69 said:


> Sunflower Tanner
> View attachment 4392845


Wow!


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Midnight Navy Cooper with Boarder Rivets with Michael Kors pom.
> 
> View attachment 4393483


You really like this one....I can tell!  Hard to find a nice navy bag!


----------



## Lake Effect

Patricia’s Legacy, or as I like say, the Patti


----------



## emilybug

SandraElle said:


> Fair weather friend. 70th Anniversary Vachetta Caroline.
> 
> View attachment 4392928



I think I just died....ohhhh the patina!! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

princess69 said:


> Sunflower Tanner
> View attachment 4392845



That yellow!!! [emoji169]


----------



## TCB

Molly0 said:


> TCB, I have a similar one in black.
> I think it’s from 2008.
> It’s a great grab ‘n go bag. I think I’ll “grab ‘n go” with it tomorrow!


That's awesome!  I'd love one in black!    Mine's from early 2000's


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow's bag


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying her more than I imagined lately.


----------



## Molly0

TCB said:


> That's awesome!  I'd love one in black!    Mine's from early 2000's


I enjoyed her accompanying me today. I think I’ll give her another day.  (I love a little tote that you can throw over the shoulder.)


----------



## TCB

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4393771
> 
> I enjoyed her accompanying me today. I think I’ll give her another day.  (I love a little tote that you can throw over the shoulder.)


Yes! I love a great tote!  They are so easy. This one looks awesome!  Love the details mine doesn't have. They are similar though!  Love it!


----------



## Molly0

TCB said:


> Yes! I love a great tote!  They are so easy. This one looks awesome!  Love the details mine doesn't have. They are similar though!  Love it!


Cousins!


----------



## TCB

Molly0 said:


> Cousins!


----------



## Lake Effect

I have a hard time visualizing how charms will work with a bag. This thread is a constant source of inspiration. 


Teagaggle said:


> I would not have paired this charm with this bag color but it works! Cool!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Ivy Rogue 39


----------



## Ireiki4u

Took this beauty out to lunch with the girls yesterday!


----------



## SandraElle

Foul weather friend. Large E/W Saffiano Tote in Parchment. (MK saffiano flower fob.)


----------



## SandraElle

emilybug said:


> I think I just died....ohhhh the patina!! [emoji7]


LOL. You OK girl?


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Ivy Rogue 39



She's a beast, but a gorgeous one!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> She's a beast, but a gorgeous one!


Ty. We friends


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Foul weather friend. Large E/W Saffiano Tote in Parchment. (MK saffiano flower fob.)
> 
> View attachment 4394154


Yooooo Poo. Stop already


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yooooo Poo. Stop already


You know I ain't skeered of white bags! LOL


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> You know I ain't skeered of white bags! LOL


I ammmmmmmmm


----------



## VintageViv

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4393539
> 
> Patricia’s Legacy, or as I like say, the Patti


I have a "Patti" too! Love mine!  They're so stylish in a substantial, no nonsense sort of way.


----------



## VintageViv

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I ammmmmmmmm


Me too! The lightest I've dared go is a light taupe


----------



## SEWDimples

Heather Grey Bedford with Shooting Star fob.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Ivy Rogue 39


She looking real right!


----------



## vivianyan

SEWDimples said:


> Heather Grey Bedford with Shooting Star fob.
> 
> View attachment 4394519
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394520


I really like Bedford. I like the cooper, the Bedford, which seems minimalism yet gorgeous leather. I don’t get why coach discontinues these two bags so quickly.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Red


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Red


Love that!


----------



## princess69

Rogue & Starbucks


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Rogue & Starbucks
> View attachment 4394933


Okokok look at Sissy down sizing


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> Rogue & Starbucks
> View attachment 4394933



Twins on the drink cup!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Twins on the drink cup!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Okokok look at Sissy down sizing


LOL and all of my stuff fits!


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Red


Yeah, whatever, big red, blah blah blah.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Yeah, whatever, big red, blah blah blah.


Jaja. Love you Poo


----------



## carterazo

Ireiki4u said:


> Took this beauty out to lunch with the girls yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4394052


This customization is lovely! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

princess69 said:


> Rogue & Starbucks
> View attachment 4394933


So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

I'm having a hard time getting a pic that shows her real color. Ms. Romy in mint.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Red


Love this tote. Gorgeous red and leather texture.



princess69 said:


> Rogue & Starbucks
> View attachment 4394933


So cute. Rogue 25 is great or the weekends.



carterazo said:


> I'm having a hard time getting a pic that shows her real color. Ms. Romy in mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4395367


So pretty.


----------



## LL777

Carried this beauty today


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LL777 said:


> Carried this beauty today


Gorgeous!! I need to get mine out, it's been forever since i've carried it.


----------



## LL777

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous!! I need to get mine out, it's been forever since i've carried it.


Thank you! I love this size even more than the regular


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Thank you! I love this size even more than the regular


Me too


----------



## Bagmedic

LL777 said:


> Carried this beauty today


Love the burgundy suede peaking out!  Twins!  When I first got the bag I thought it was blah but once it slouches and you see the burgundy lining, it make it more interesting.  I'm glad I kept it!


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> Carried this beauty today


Wow! This bag looks great in the picture. I did not think I waned another Grey Rogue or bag. You have me giving it a second look.


----------



## valv54

Pony Express, out and about. My favoritist bag. Lol.


----------



## SEWDimples

valv54 said:


> Pony Express, out and about. My favoritist bag. Lol.


This is one gorgeous vintage bag. Congrats on owning one. The color is stunning.


----------



## TCB




----------



## CoachMaven

My 1st 1941 bag that got me hooked not only on that line, but also the Rogues in general. I haven't worn it in a while and she needed to be out and about!


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> My 1st 1941 bag that got me hooked not only on that line, but also the Rogues in general. I haven't worn it in a while and she needed to be out and about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396460


Yes, because she deserves attention. Love the Rogue satchel in Chalk.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

valv54 said:


> Pony Express, out and about. My favoritist bag. Lol.



So pretty, valv! [emoji173]️


----------



## valv54

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> So pretty, valv! [emoji173]️


Thank you!


----------



## Ireiki4u

Took her out grocery shopping, love this bag!


----------



## valv54

Ireiki4u said:


> Took her out grocery shopping, love this bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396825


Oooo! It's super cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ireiki4u said:


> Took her out grocery shopping, love this bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396825



Very cute with that charm!


----------



## holiday123

Saddle with tea rose strap


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Saddle with tea rose strap


Great combo


----------



## redwood66

Elvis


----------



## Caspin22

Haring Rogue on her maiden voyage. [emoji170]


----------



## TCB




----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> Haring Rogue on her maiden voyage. [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4397113


I might need to find one.


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I might need to find one.



Do it!  It’s the prettiest blue, with the oxblood suede inside.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> Do it!  It’s the prettiest blue, with the oxblood suede inside.


Enabler. Lolol


----------



## LL777

Caspin22 said:


> Haring Rogue on her maiden voyage. [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4397113


Could you please share the style number?


----------



## LL777

Caspin22 said:


> Haring Rogue on her maiden voyage. [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4397113


I love this bag! Congrats


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Could you please share the style number?


28637


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Enabler. Lolol



Oh, you know it!



LL777 said:


> Could you please share the style number?



28637  



LL777 said:


> I love this bag! Congrats



Thank you!!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Saddle with tea rose strap


Beautiful color!


----------



## baghabitz34

princess69 said:


> Rogue & Starbucks
> View attachment 4394933


Very pretty. What shade of pink is that?


----------



## houseof999

Taking my dog to the vet and I happen to be carrying this! [emoji16] I moved in to it last week.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Taking my dog to the vet and I happen to be carrying this! [emoji16] I moved in to it last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398006



Cute! I bet it was a hit at the vet. [emoji190] [emoji173]️


----------



## Alexa5

houseof999 said:


> Taking my dog to the vet and I happen to be carrying this! [emoji16] I moved in to it last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398006


This is so cute.  I have the small coin purse.  The funny thing about the coin purse is that the coins get stuck in it in places.  So annoying.  lol


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> This is so cute.  I have the small coin purse.  The funny thing about the coin purse is that the coins get stuck in it in places.  So annoying.  lol


What..  that's good to know. It's on my shopping list. Maybe I'll have to rethink this. Hmm [emoji848]


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! I bet it was a hit at the vet. [emoji190] [emoji173]️


They didn't even notice! Lol!


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow


----------



## baghabitz34

TCB said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4398473


So cute!


----------



## TCB

baghabitz34 said:


> So cute!


Thank you!!


----------



## Jeny09

I am carrying this vintage Regina today [emoji173]️


----------



## Jeny09

Vintage Regina


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Caroline


----------



## Ireiki4u

houseof999 said:


> Taking my dog to the vet and I happen to be carrying this! [emoji16] I moved in to it last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398006


I am so happy I bought this bag. I love it!


----------



## Jeny09

Ireiki4u said:


> I am so happy I bought this bag. I love it!



This is sooo cute [emoji7]


----------



## pianolize

I rarely use this gorgeous satchel (because of its color and weight), but when I do I love it!!!


----------



## zjones

Foldover chain clutch with metal tea rose.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Coach Riley with Prairie Floral print. Truly a bag you have to see in person to appreciate❤️


----------



## LaVisioneer

Jeny09 said:


> Vintage Regina
> View attachment 4398738



Ooh did you double up the strap? She looks very cute this way! This color almost looks purple!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Jeny09 said:


> Vintage Regina
> View attachment 4398738


Nothing more beautiful than Vintage Coach!


----------



## baghabitz34

Having a pink moment today!


----------



## tealocean

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4399245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a pink moment today!


----------



## SEWDimples

zjones said:


> Foldover chain clutch with metal tea rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398911


Love the detail and it is Chalk. I finding myself buying a lot of Chalk bags lately.



FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4398940
> View attachment 4398941
> Coach Riley with Prairie Floral print. Truly a bag you have to see in person to appreciate❤️


This bag is really cute with the Floral print. Looks great.



baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4399245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a pink moment today!


So pretty. Love the pink Rogue and you accessories.


----------



## Jeny09

LaVisioneer said:


> Ooh did you double up the strap? She looks very cute this way! This color almost looks purple!



Hiii LaVisioneer,

Yes I actually double up the strap because I am only 5 feet tall [emoji16] so this works for me and kinda cute this way. I am still debating whether I should shortened the strap to fit my frame or not. 

It does look like a purple a bit due to photo angle maybe.

Here she is again today..


----------



## Jeny09

FrenchBulldog said:


> Nothing more beautiful than Vintage Coach!



Agreeeed [emoji16]


----------



## LaVisioneer

Jeny09 said:


> Hiii LaVisioneer,
> 
> Yes I actually double up the strap because I am only 5 feet tall [emoji16] so this works for me and kinda cute this way. I am still debating whether I should shortened the strap to fit my frame or not.
> 
> It does look like a purple a bit due to photo angle maybe.
> 
> Here she is again today..
> 
> View attachment 4399555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399556



I'm about the same height as you! I might have to try doubling the strap. On mine I braided the strap in the center to shorten it. Others say that knotting the strap stretches the leather so I imagine braiding has a similar effect.


----------



## Jeny09

LaVisioneer said:


> I'm about the same height as you! I might have to try doubling the strap. On mine I braided the strap in the center to shorten it. Others say that knotting the strap stretches the leather so I imagine braiding has a similar effect.



Oooh can you show me a photo of what you do with the strap please... 

I loveee the bag even more everytime I look at it (maybe I am crazy [emoji23])

Maybe you could try double it the way I did see if it works for you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Alexa5

Jeny09 said:


> Hiii LaVisioneer,
> 
> Yes I actually double up the strap because I am only 5 feet tall [emoji16] so this works for me and kinda cute this way. I am still debating whether I should shortened the strap to fit my frame or not.
> 
> It does look like a purple a bit due to photo angle maybe.
> 
> Here she is again today..
> 
> View attachment 4399555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399556


That is a great idea for that strap!  It is about the same length I shorten the straps on my regular bags (I buy satchels and typically hand carry, but I always keep the crossbody strap on them at a shortened length for the times I need to be hands free for a bit).


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Jeny09 said:


> Hiii LaVisioneer,
> 
> Yes I actually double up the strap because I am only 5 feet tall [emoji16] so this works for me and kinda cute this way. I am still debating whether I should shortened the strap to fit my frame or not.
> 
> It does look like a purple a bit due to photo angle maybe.
> 
> Here she is again today..
> 
> View attachment 4399555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399556



Very cute, Jeny!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

From days past... Coach Bleecker Large Duffle #11423


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Whip it, Pookie. [emoji173]️


----------



## SandraElle

Tourmaline Tanner.


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Tourmaline Tanner.
> 
> View attachment 4399696



I  that Tanner!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Tourmaline Tanner.
> 
> View attachment 4399696


Yazzzzzz Poo


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Jeny09 said:


> Hiii LaVisioneer,
> 
> Yes I actually double up the strap because I am only 5 feet tall [emoji16] so this works for me and kinda cute this way. I am still debating whether I should shortened the strap to fit my frame or not.
> 
> It does look like a purple a bit due to photo angle maybe.
> 
> Here she is again today..
> 
> View attachment 4399555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399556


So girly and classy with the scarf. I love it❤️


----------



## Jeny09

Alexa5 said:


> That is a great idea for that strap!  It is about the same length I shorten the straps on my regular bags (I buy satchels and typically hand carry, but I always keep the crossbody strap on them at a shortened length for the times I need to be hands free for a bit).



Thank you [emoji120] [emoji4]


----------



## Jeny09

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Very cute, Jeny!



Thank you TBO [emoji120][emoji4]


----------



## Jeny09

FrenchBulldog said:


> So girly and classy with the scarf. I love it[emoji173]️



Ooh thank you FrenchBulldog [emoji120][emoji4]


----------



## Caspin22

I’m really loving this bag!


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> I rarely use this gorgeous satchel (because of its color and weight), but when I do I love it!!!
> 
> View attachment 4398902
> 
> View attachment 4398903


I see she is enjoying the organ. [emoji7] Hope she did not interrupt you. [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4398940
> View attachment 4398941
> Coach Riley with Prairie Floral print. Truly a bag you have to see in person to appreciate[emoji173]️


So true! She's fab on you. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Jeny09 said:


> Hiii LaVisioneer,
> 
> Yes I actually double up the strap because I am only 5 feet tall [emoji16] so this works for me and kinda cute this way. I am still debating whether I should shortened the strap to fit my frame or not.
> 
> It does look like a purple a bit due to photo angle maybe.
> 
> Here she is again today..
> 
> View attachment 4399555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399556


Looking great! Both you and the bag. [emoji108]


----------



## carterazo

SandraElle said:


> Tourmaline Tanner.
> 
> View attachment 4399696


Ah, that gorgeous color! [emoji7]


----------



## Teagaggle

Newest acquisitions from Ebay & Posh...Dinky 24 in butterscotch with cross stitch floral strap.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I cleaned up this little compact pouch and am using it for the first time on my rainy day off. 


It has some of the thickest leather I've seen and it's soft and suede-y inside too.


----------



## Satcheldoll

OhHelloDoll said:


> I cleaned up this little compact pouch and am using it for the first time on my rainy day off.
> View attachment 4399884
> 
> It has some of the thickest leather I've seen and it's soft and suede-y inside too.
> View attachment 4399885


Love this! Do you know the measurements of the bag?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Satcheldoll said:


> Love this! Do you know the measurements of the bag?


Yes, it's about 7" wide x 8" tall and 2" deep with a 21.5" strap drop.
It is small for sure, but I was able to fit my car keys, a coach mini skinny case, gum pack, collapsible brush, phone and small zip pouch inside.


----------



## Satcheldoll

OhHelloDoll said:


> Yes, it's about 7" wide x 8" tall and 2" deep with a 21.5" strap drop.
> It is small for sure, but I was able to fit my car keys, a coach mini skinny case, gum pack, collapsible brush, phone and small zip pouch inside.


Thanks! I can totally make this work for me.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks! I can totally make this work for me.


Yes! Especially if you're just needing to run out and do some errands. 
I don't think it's a super popular style. Keep your eyes open and you can find ones resonably priced. I got this one for practically a steal and all I had to do was polish the brass and do a clean and condition.


----------



## tealocean

Jeny09 said:


> Hiii LaVisioneer,
> 
> Yes I actually double up the strap because I am only 5 feet tall [emoji16] so this works for me and kinda cute this way. I am still debating whether I should shortened the strap to fit my frame or not.
> 
> It does look like a purple a bit due to photo angle maybe.
> 
> Here she is again today..
> 
> View attachment 4399555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399556


This bag was made for you! I missed your earlier pic and went back to stare at your beautiful bag! I love how you've styled this.


----------



## tealocean

Jeny09 said:


> Oooh can you show me a photo of what you do with the strap please...
> 
> I loveee the bag even more everytime I look at it (maybe I am crazy [emoji23])
> 
> Maybe you could try double it the way I did see if it works for you


You are not crazy! This bag is way too cute. It looks much better on you, but I love it too. It feels very carefree because it's light and can be worn so many ways. I don't have the original strap, but thankfully the strap's a length that works well for me.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Taking my dog to the vet and I happen to be carrying this! [emoji16] I moved in to it last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398006


Cutie!


----------



## tealocean

SandraElle said:


> Tourmaline Tanner.
> 
> View attachment 4399696


 The color is so happy!


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> I  that Tanner!!!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yazzzzzz Poo





carterazo said:


> Ah, that gorgeous color! [emoji7]





tealocean said:


> The color is so happy!



Thank you, girlies! I consider myself lucky to have found this one.


----------



## Syren

New to me Chelsea Satchel from 2007!  Love her [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## lovebags00

[emoji7]


----------



## sugarj1981

Beechwood dakota today


----------



## Mistyfang

sugarj1981 said:


> Beechwood dakota today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400291


Love how you style it. So elegant.


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Red Rogue.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4400318


Beautiful. Might pull mine out tomorrow


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4400318


[emoji7] 
I haven't carried mine in  while. I need to pull her out.


----------



## carterazo

Syren said:


> View attachment 4400127
> 
> 
> New to me Chelsea Satchel from 2007!  Love her [emoji7][emoji173]️


Such yummy, chewy leather!


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful. Might pull mine out tomorrow





carterazo said:


> [emoji7]
> I haven't carried mine in  while. I need to pull her out.


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> View attachment 4400127
> 
> 
> New to me Chelsea Satchel from 2007!  Love her [emoji7][emoji173]️


That leather looks so good. Congrats.



lovebags00 said:


> [emoji7]
> View attachment 4400145


Cute.



sugarj1981 said:


> Beechwood dakota today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400291


Love this bag. I have size 22.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful. Might pull mine out tomorrow


Do it.



carterazo said:


> [emoji7]
> I haven't carried mine in  while. I need to pull her out.


Go for it.


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> View attachment 4400127
> 
> 
> New to me Chelsea Satchel from 2007!  Love her [emoji7][emoji173]️


Ooh, she's really pretty!  What a beautiful purchase.  Did you condition her a bit?  I'm noticing a nice glow from the leather.


----------



## Jeny09

carterazo said:


> Looking great! Both you and the bag. [emoji108]



Thank you Carterazo [emoji120][emoji4]


----------



## Jeny09

tealocean said:


> This bag was made for you! I missed your earlier pic and went back to stare at your beautiful bag! I love how you've styled this.



Oh that’s very sweet of you TO.. thank you soo much.. appreciated your kindness words [emoji120][emoji4][emoji4]

I do love this bag, fits with me nicely and feels like it was made for me [emoji173]️

I am wondering if I could get some bag tassel to accessorize it [emoji16]


----------



## Jeny09

tealocean said:


> You are not crazy! This bag is way too cute. It looks much better on you, but I love it too. It feels very carefree because it's light and can be worn so many ways. I don't have the original strap, but thankfully the strap's a length that works well for me.



See.. I am not crazy! Right? [emoji16] for obsessing over a bag. 

It is soo cute and practical. Been wearing for few days now and love it.

Oh so what strap do you use for it? There’s so many other strap you can possibly use.. it doesn’t have to be the original strap though. People here on tpf seems to use other coach bag strap which looks sooo good..


----------



## Jeny09

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4400318



What a beautiful bag.. gorgeous color!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Teagaggle

Saddle Dinky 24 with custom whipstitch.


----------



## Syren

carterazo said:


> Such yummy, chewy leather!



Thanks, it really is!  It looks this good from 2007 so I imagine it has many many great years left [emoji1]


----------



## Syren

musiclover said:


> Ooh, she's really pretty!  What a beautiful purchase.  Did you condition her a bit?  I'm noticing a nice glow from the leather.



I did!  With some advice from the rehab thread I gave her a pretty wet wipe down and cleaned and conditioned and it gave her a beautiful glow [emoji7] Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Saddle Dinky 24 with custom whipstitch.
> View attachment 4400632


Great customization! [emoji7] 
You made me look at this bag with new eyes. Love it!


----------



## princess69

Syren said:


> View attachment 4400127
> 
> 
> New to me Chelsea Satchel from 2007!  Love her [emoji7][emoji173]️


I love the details on the older bags!


----------



## CoachMaven

Ms. Monticello


----------



## LL777

Teagaggle said:


> Saddle Dinky 24 with custom whipstitch.
> View attachment 4400632


OMG! This bag is so cool. I don’t remember seeing it. Should you share the style number? I need this hottie in my life


----------



## LL777

Eye candy


----------



## katev

It feels like Spring, despite the thermometer readings, so I want my bag to match the season.

I am carrying my Carmine Nomad 36026 and I think that my Fuschia Charm 92468 and my Dahlia Colorblock Wallet 53858 both compliment this bag perfectly and are just right for the warmer weather!


----------



## Teagaggle

LL777 said:


> OMG! This bag is so cool. I don’t remember seeing it. Should you share the style number? I need this hottie in my life


Thank you! It's the Dinky 24, which sadly Coach isn't doing any longer. The whipstitch was added at the customization bar in my local Coach store. It's still listed on Coach's global site (link below). On rare occasions the 24 in solid colors will pop up on auction sites. 
https://world.coach.com/coach-dinky-24/38286.html


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My new Bond!


----------



## tealocean

Jeny09 said:


> Oh that’s very sweet of you TO.. thank you soo much.. appreciated your kindness words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love this bag, fits with me nicely and feels like it was made for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> I am wondering if I could get some bag tassel to accessorize it





Jeny09 said:


> See.. I am not crazy! Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for obsessing over a bag.
> 
> It is soo cute and practical. Been wearing for few days now and love it.
> 
> Oh so what strap do you use for it? There’s so many other strap you can possibly use.. it doesn’t have to be the original strap though. People here on tpf seems to use other coach bag strap which looks sooo good..


 I agree, this bag seems like it will be fun to accessorize! Mine came with a flat strap of an unknown brand. I can't believe how it matches the unusual tan shade. I kept admiring it until I had to get it, and even in brown, a color I don't (didn't!) wear! I'm glad you enjoy yours so much!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Saddle Dinky 24 with custom whipstitch.
> View attachment 4400632


 



carterazo said:


> Great customization! [emoji7]
> You made me look at this bag with new eyes. Love it!


 C, maybe you will have a brown bag someday! I did it! Vintage got me.


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> View attachment 4400127
> 
> 
> New to me Chelsea Satchel from 2007!  Love her [emoji7][emoji173]️


 Looking good!



SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4400318






CoachMaven said:


> Ms. Monticello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400709


 This is cute! It looks new/old.  I've never seen one.



LL777 said:


> Eye candy





katev said:


> It feels like Spring, despite the thermometer readings, so I want my bag to match the season.
> 
> I am carrying my Carmine Nomad 36026 and I think that my Fuschia Charm 92468 and my Dahlia Colorblock Wallet 53858 both compliment this bag perfectly and are just right for the warmer weather!
> 
> View attachment 4400804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400806
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400807


 What a sweet floral charm! This looks perfect for springtime!


----------



## TCB




----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> I see she is enjoying the organ. [emoji7] Hope she did not interrupt you. [emoji3]


 my bag keeps me company. We are good buddies-


----------



## Freak4Coach

katev said:


> It feels like Spring, despite the thermometer readings, so I want my bag to match the season.
> 
> I am carrying my Carmine Nomad 36026 and I think that my Fuschia Charm 92468 and my Dahlia Colorblock Wallet 53858 both compliment this bag perfectly and are just right for the warmer weather!
> 
> View attachment 4400804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400806
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400807



You've got an oldie fob there. It looks beautiful on your gorgeous Nomad!


----------



## princess69

Gummy Bear


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with Gucci crystal satchel.


----------



## Sarah03

Page 27 with link strap


----------



## katev

katev said:


> It feels like Spring, despite the thermometer readings, so I want my bag to match the season.
> 
> I am carrying my Carmine Nomad 36026 and I think that my Fuschia Charm 92468 and my Dahlia Colorblock Wallet 53858 both compliment this bag perfectly and are just right for the warmer weather!
> 
> View attachment 4400804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400806
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400807





tealocean said:


> ...Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> This is cute! It looks new/old.  I've never seen one.
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet floral charm! This looks perfect for springtime!





Freak4Coach said:


> You've got an oldie fob there. It looks beautiful on your gorgeous Nomad!



Thanks! I only have the daffodil and the fuchsia charms but I would love to acquire the 2 lilies! They are rare and when you do see them for sale they are crazy expensive!

Here are the style numbers for the Penelope Flower Charms:
92466 Daffodil
92467 Calla Lily
92468 Fucshia
92469 Water Lily

You can see photos of all 4 charms at the link below thanks to @Hyacinth:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/in-search-of-fob-purse-charm-suggestions.939117/#post-30083128

If you ever see the Calla Lily or the Water Lily charms at a reasonable price, please let me know!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4401589
> 
> Page 27 with link strap


Wow this bag looks good with this strap. I’m going to have to copy you.


----------



## Sarah03

SEWDimples said:


> Wow this bag looks good with this strap. I’m going to have to copy you.



Thanks! Please do copy! I love them together.


----------



## Alexa5

Had to get the purple Brooklyn out again!  It is a cheerful bag...


----------



## TCB

Alexa5 said:


> Had to get the purple Brooklyn out again!  It is a cheerful bag...
> 
> View attachment 4401795


Gorgeous color!


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> [emoji813]
> 
> C, maybe you will have a brown bag someday! I did it! Vintage got me.


Thanks! I do have two. I just don't use them much. [emoji5]


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> [emoji3] my bag keeps me company. We are good buddies-[emoji38]


I see she is a well behaved bag. [emoji56]


----------



## carterazo

Alexa5 said:


> Had to get the purple Brooklyn out again!  It is a cheerful bag...
> 
> View attachment 4401795


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

I cheated a lot earlier this week, but I made it up with Ms. Magenta yesterday and today. [emoji56]


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

carterazo said:


> I cheated a lot earlier this week, but I made it up with Ms. Magenta yesterday and today. [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401845


So pretty, I have this in blue.  The leather is so smooshie, I just love it!


----------



## carterazo

Luvpurplepurses said:


> So pretty, I have this in blue.  The leather is so smooshie, I just love it!


Thanks! That blue is so gorgeous! Please post a pic the next time you carry it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

carterazo said:


> I cheated a lot earlier this week, but I made it up with Ms. Magenta yesterday and today. [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401845


Yesssss


----------



## Caspin22

princess69 said:


> Gummy Bear
> View attachment 4401471



LOVE this one!!  Do you mind sharing the style number?


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Thanks! I do have two. I just don't use them much. [emoji5]


All this time I thought we were 2 brown-bagless ones!


----------



## tealocean

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4401589
> 
> Page 27 with link strap


Beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Had to get the purple Brooklyn out again!  It is a cheerful bag...
> 
> View attachment 4401795


It is! Such a  beautiful and happy shade!


carterazo said:


> I cheated a lot earlier this week, but I made it up with Ms. Magenta yesterday and today. [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401845


 Another stunner! This color!


----------



## dynamo6i6

Caspin22 said:


> LOVE this one!!  Do you mind sharing the style number?



Not OP but the style is 39726.


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> All this time I thought we were 2 brown-bagless ones! [emoji3]


[emoji16] a while after I wrote that, I went by my closet and realized I actually have 3. It's a good thing I don't love the color or else who knows how many I would have.  [emoji23] [emoji28] [emoji12]


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> [emoji16] a while after I wrote that, I went by my closet and realized I actually have 3. It's a good thing I don't love the color or else who knows how many I would have.  [emoji23] [emoji28] [emoji12]


 This is so funny! I thought we had a conversation about how I might have a brown bag someday, and you said never. I must be thinking of someone else or I completely misunderstood!


----------



## This&That2003

This was my little spring companion for the day. An oldie and a goodie.


----------



## princess69

Caspin22 said:


> LOVE this one!!  Do you mind sharing the style number?


Thank you!  It's 39726.


----------



## Jeny09

tealocean said:


> I agree, this bag seems like it will be fun to accessorize! Mine came with a flat strap of an unknown brand. I can't believe how it matches the unusual tan shade. I kept admiring it until I had to get it, and even in brown, a color I don't (didn't!) wear! I'm glad you enjoy yours so much!
> View attachment 4400986



Oooh that looks really good, color match perfectly! 

I will enjoy the bag hopefully for a lot more years to come [emoji4]

Enjoy yours too...


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating again with a different key fob. We have had major thunder storms so this bag fits the bill. Some Coated material with dark pebbled leather handles.


----------



## Sarah03

tealocean said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Out to my daughters gender reveal later


----------



## gr8onteej

Showing love today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Showing love today
> View attachment 4402630


Getting some sun


----------



## tealocean

This&That2003 said:


> View attachment 4402231
> 
> This was my little spring companion for the day. An oldie and a goodie.


This is so cute with the ladybug!


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> Cheating again with a different key fob. We have had major thunder storms so this bag fits the bill. Some Coated material with dark pebbled leather handles.
> 
> View attachment 4402525


Love your bag and charm!  I almost bought that Keith Haring cutie charm and I decided to pass but now I’m kicking myself that I didn’t pick it up. It looks so cute on your Gucci.


----------



## musiclover

This&That2003 said:


> View attachment 4402231
> 
> This was my little spring companion for the day. An oldie and a goodie.


I really like this bag a lot and have looked at many on EBay. But the condition has never been quite good enough so I’ll just admire yours instead.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Earlier today, Union Square. Coach Mini Bennett in chalk with red trim.


----------



## pursecharm1

Dark denim Dinky with jeans and a Coach scarf.


----------



## SEWDimples

musiclover said:


> Love your bag and charm!  I almost bought that Keith Haring cutie charm and I decided to pass but now I’m kicking myself that I didn’t pick it up. It looks so cute on your Gucci.


Thank you! The Gucci is my rain bag a d little boring so I had to give it some pizzaz. I like this charm so much, but missed it when it released in the outlets. My SA ordered it for me.


----------



## TCB




----------



## BeachBagGal

This&That2003 said:


> View attachment 4402231
> 
> This was my little spring companion for the day. An oldie and a goodie.



So darn cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

TCB said:


> View attachment 4403343



I love this Nolita! I kept eyeing this one around the holidays, but never plugged the plug.


----------



## TCB

BeachBagGal said:


> I love this Nolita! I kept eyeing this one around the holidays, but never plugged the plug.


Thank you, BBG!


----------



## gr8onteej

Still carrying my Loves but also wearing my hearts [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> Still carrying my Loves but also wearing my hearts [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 4403410
> View attachment 4403411



Cute bags and loving the necklace too!


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> Still carrying my Loves but also wearing my hearts [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 4403410
> View attachment 4403411


Thanks for the pictures. It looks really nice.


----------



## Bagmedic

gr8onteej said:


> Still carrying my Loves but also wearing my hearts [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 4403410
> View attachment 4403411


thanks for the mod shot!  Are they made out of leather?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Still carrying my Loves but also wearing my hearts [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 4403410
> View attachment 4403411


Okok. Love the necklace


----------



## tealocean

pursecharm1 said:


> Dark denim Dinky with jeans and a Coach scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402827


 Dinky!


----------



## gr8onteej

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute bags and loving the necklace too!


Thank you.



SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the pictures. It looks really nice.


Thank you.



Bagmedic said:


> thanks for the mod shot!  Are they made out of leather?


Yes, but two are metal (the silver ones)



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Okok. Love the necklace


Thanks!


----------



## laurenrr




----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> [emoji38] This is so funny! I thought we had a conversation about how I might have a brown bag someday, and you said never. I must be thinking of someone else or I completely misunderstood!


Oh my, I don't remember that conversation at all. [emoji848][emoji28]  Maybe I meant to say I would not get anymore? I got my last brown bag 3 years ago and it's more of a medium to light shade. A "natural leather" color if you will. I don't plan to get anymore. That's for sure. [emoji56]


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Earlier today, Union Square. Coach Mini Bennett in chalk with red trim.
> View attachment 4402806


Glad to see she's getting some time in the sun. Seeing as she is not red and all. [emoji28] [emoji6] [emoji56]


----------



## CoachMaven

Running errands with my NYC pocket purse


----------



## CoachMaven

RuedeNesle said:


> Earlier today, Union Square. Coach Mini Bennett in chalk with red trim.
> View attachment 4402806


This is a nice looking color combo!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

CoachMaven said:


> Running errands with my NYC pocket purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404033



Looks so pretty, CM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Glad to see she's getting some time in the sun. Seeing as she is not red and all. [emoji28] [emoji6] [emoji56]


 She is a nice change, especially this time of year. And her size really works for me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> This is a nice looking color combo!


Hi CM!
Thanks very much!


----------



## CoachMaven

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Looks so pretty, CM!


Thank you, she's become my weekend errands/knockaround bag, and gets better looking after each use [emoji7]


----------



## iqaganda

My good old crossbody. I am not sure what’s the nAme of this bag though?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Barney


----------



## speranza

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4398940
> View attachment 4398941
> Coach Riley with Prairie Floral print. Truly a bag you have to see in person to appreciate❤️


 I love this little bag so much, it really suits you!
Can I ask how tall you are? I love the bag but I'm slightly concerned it's going to be too small on me. I'm in the UK and don't have a Coach store near me so it can be difficult to tell. I'm going to London next month so hopefully there I will get a chance to see it in real life!


----------



## Teagaggle

Charlie carryall with multi colored rivets..


----------



## princess69

Fatigue Edie 42


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Fatigue Edie 42
> View attachment 4404390


yassss


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Barney


This is Coach???  Never saw before but love the look and the leather looks nice!


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Barney


Twins finally!


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Twins finally!


Blah blah blah twins.


----------



## Caspin22

Hanging with Haring today. Love this bag - lightweight, reversible, and nice long straps.


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> Fatigue Edie 42
> View attachment 4404390


So pretty. Love the perfect match fobbage on her.


----------



## BeachBagGal

laurenrr said:


> View attachment 4403966



Nice color! Which bag is this?


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> So pretty. Love the perfect match fobbage on her.


Thank you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Twins finally!


lol. ya fault


----------



## laurenrr

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice color! Which bag is this?


thank you! its the clarkson hobo in washed red


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

New to me Steel Blue Rogue.  Interesting in that the leather is much softer than my other Rogues.  Love the contrast with the deep wine color suede lining!


----------



## CoachMaven

On a business trip and brought my Patricia's Legacy in red as my companion


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> On a business trip and brought my Patricia's Legacy in red as my companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404724


Great (red!) travel companion!


----------



## CoachMaven

Luvpurplepurses said:


> New to me Steel Blue Rogue.  Interesting in that the leather is much softer than my other Rogues.  Love the contrast with the deep wine color suede lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404719


Twins!! I looooove this bag so much!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

speranza said:


> I love this little bag so much, it really suits you!
> Can I ask how tall you are? I love the bag but I'm slightly concerned it's going to be too small on me. I'm in the UK and don't have a Coach store near me so it can be difficult to tell. I'm going to London next month so hopefully there I will get a chance to see it in real life!


Thank you.  I am 5'7".  The strap has 5 holes, which allows for a generous adjustment.  I am also of average build and by no means petite and I think the bag's size is versatile enough to be complimentary on all size women.  The bag also holds quite a bit, which you don't really get from looking at it on the Coach site.  It is most certainly worth looking at in person, as it is very well made and cute as can be.  The colors on the flowers are also very vibrant.  Good luck and be sure and share photos if you decide to get one.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I took this champagne Chelsea (I think) on a cruise last week to use as my daily bag.  I never did like wristlets so I bought a long chain on Amazon and sewed another cloth flap inside to make it a crossbody.


----------



## speranza

FrenchBulldog said:


> Thank you.  I am 5'7".  The strap has 5 holes, which allows for a generous adjustment.  I am also of average build and by no means petite and I think the bag's size is versatile enough to be complimentary on all size women.  The bag also holds quite a bit, which you don't really get from looking at it on the Coach site.  It is most certainly worth looking at in person, as it is very well made and cute as can be.  The colors on the flowers are also very vibrant.  Good luck and be sure and share photos if you decide to get one.



Thank you and I definitely will if I decide to go for it! I'm around 5'8" so you've given me hope that it won't look too small on me!


----------



## Jeny09

Me and my Regina still... [emoji173]️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

great size Rogue 39 Beechwood


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> great size Rogue 39 Beechwood


I need to find one of these!


----------



## princess69

Another day, another Edie.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> I need to find one of these!


yes. when they go back 70 off. lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Another day, another Edie.
> View attachment 4405159


twins


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> Another day, another Edie.
> View attachment 4405159


Always wanted the saddle Edie. Living thru yours. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> twins


"twins" whatever blah blah blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> great size Rogue 39 Beechwood


This may have been your best outlet find.


----------



## Jeny09

CoachMaven said:


> On a business trip and brought my Patricia's Legacy in red as my companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404724



Wow it’s sooo beautiful!! [emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> This may have been your best outlet find.


Its up there with a few


----------



## Caspin22

gr8onteej said:


> Still carrying my Loves but also wearing my hearts [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 4403410
> View attachment 4403411



Hi!  Would you ind sharing the style number of the tote??  Thanks!!


----------



## meepabeep

Mahogany East-West Compartment bag.


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

My new to me Large Sabrina with nickel hardware that I have wanted literally since I got the small version with brass hardware ten years ago.


----------



## VintageViv

valv54 said:


> Pony Express, out and about. My favoritist bag. Lol.


Love this!!!


----------



## VintageViv

Carrying my new Lexy in Ivy green today. It is the first MFF bag I've bought in awhile and am really pleased with it so far. It is a very dark green so it sorta photographs grey or black. I find the dark green pretty versatile, like an honorary neutral.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Today is a signature day for me! 


I got the sneakers at Marshalls for like $25 and I've used them pretty heavily. I use a black shoulder strap from Amazon with the legacy Penny when I don't want to wear crossbody.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> great size Rogue 39 Beechwood


Gorgeous! Love this size Rogue.



princess69 said:


> I need to find one of these!


Me too. As soo as the discount goes back up to 70% off.

Not sure how I post another picture of my Oxblood Rogue.


----------



## SEWDimples

Dusty Rose Tea Rose Bandit 39.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach Dinky


----------



## SEWDimples

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Dinky
> 
> View attachment 4405806


Goes very well with your dress.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

SEWDimples said:


> Goes very well with your dress.



Thanks, SEWDimples! I was excited when I realized the colors matched this morning!


----------



## SEWDimples

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Thanks, SEWDimples! I was excited when I realized the colors matched this morning!


You're welcome. I love smooth glovetanned leather with brass hardware. It looks so good.


----------



## Teagaggle

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Dinky
> 
> View attachment 4405806


I love your photos...staging, outfits & bags! Lovely!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Teagaggle said:


> I love your photos...staging, outfits & bags! Lovely!



Thanks, Teagaggle! I was so excited to be out in the wonderful Spring weather today!


----------



## carterazo

Aku_no_Hana said:


> My new to me Large Sabrina with nickel hardware that I have wanted literally since I got the small version with brass hardware ten years ago.[emoji3]


Great find! The leather in this bag is so smushy!


----------



## chocolateolive

Vintage 9952


----------



## faintlymacabre

Cooper Shoulder yet again, with my favourite little Kelly Green small trifold wallet.


----------



## LaVisioneer

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Dinky
> 
> View attachment 4405806



So pretty 
Which shade of pink is this? There has been peony, blossom, and rose recently and they are all pretty similar looking in photos.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Ella. Hardware is crazy cool. Mixed


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Ella. Hardware is crazy cool. Mixed


Beautiful color.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

LaVisioneer said:


> So pretty
> Which shade of pink is this? There has been peony, blossom, and rose recently and they are all pretty similar looking in photos.



Thanks, LaV! This is Peony. It is challenging to figure out shades of pink by photo! I had ordered this one online & was very happy when I received it.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Ella. Hardware is crazy cool. Mixed


I may have to fight you for that bag lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> I may have to fight you for that bag lol


jajaja


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> I may have to fight you for that bag lol





crazyforcoach09 said:


> jajaja



Wait. Gettin' my popcorn. I gotta see this.


----------



## SandraElle

70th Anniversary Python Caroline.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Wait. Gettin' my popcorn. I gotta see this.


yall nuts


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> 70th Anniversary Python Caroline.
> 
> View attachment 4406279


Swag is on POINT. 1941 has nothing on that. FACTS


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

carterazo said:


> Great find! The leather in this bag is so smushy!


I will admit to cuddling it a little lol


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

SEWDimples said:


> Dusty Rose Tea Rose Bandit 39.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405722


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> 70th Anniversary Python Caroline.
> 
> View attachment 4406279


Beautiful!


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Swag is on POINT. 1941 has nothing on that. FACTS





princess69 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks, Lovelies.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Dinky
> 
> View attachment 4405806


So pretty with your dress!  Spring!


----------



## SandraElle

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Dinky
> 
> View attachment 4405806



Beautiful! I enjoyed viewing the additional pics on your website.


----------



## Teagaggle




----------



## redwood66

Grey Rogue 25 with Stickman.


----------



## TCB




----------



## Bagmedic

SandraElle said:


> 70th Anniversary Python Caroline.
> 
> View attachment 4406279


Gorgeous and like how it feels lived in.


----------



## holiday123

Cadet Cooper with Vegas hangtag  See if she brings me luck today


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Luvpurplepurses said:


> So pretty with your dress!  Spring!



Thanks, Luv! Yay for Spring!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

SandraElle said:


> Beautiful! I enjoyed viewing the additional pics on your website.



[emoji173]️ Thanks so much, SE! Yesterday’s weather really helped me out!


----------



## SEWDimples

Beechwood Colorblock Smooth leather Rogue 30/31.


----------



## BellaSophie

I’m really enjoying my new Market Tote for work.


----------



## BeachBagGal

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Dinky
> 
> View attachment 4405806



I love it with your dress (cute dress btw)!


----------



## BeachBagGal

faintlymacabre said:


> Cooper Shoulder yet again, with my favourite little Kelly Green small trifold wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405912



That color/print combo on your wallet!! [emoji7]


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4406395



This is gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Syren

Denim Rogue and old tweed wristlet with Bunny for Easter [emoji1]


----------



## gr8onteej

Caspin22 said:


> Hi!  Would you ind sharing the style number of the tote??  Thanks!!



Hi.  39727 
Love by Jason Naylor tote 42


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Ella. Hardware is crazy cool. Mixed



That’s an interesting one [emoji1417]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> That’s an interesting one [emoji1417]


She ole school.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Beechwood Colorblock Smooth leather Rogue 30/31.
> 
> View attachment 4406682


You gonna make me pull out mine but she naked not blinged out like yours jajaja


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Syren said:


> View attachment 4406741
> View attachment 4406742
> 
> 
> Denim Rogue and old tweed wristlet with Bunny for Easter [emoji1]


Where you been lady


----------



## Syren

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Where you been lady



Busy with work! Boooooo lol

Looking forward to getting back to bag stalking [emoji23]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Syren said:


> Busy with work! Boooooo lol
> 
> Looking forward to getting back to bag stalking [emoji23]


Yassssssss.  Stalking our middle name. Lol


----------



## houseof999

Cheating this whole week with my new Balenciaga.  [emoji4]


----------



## Caspin22

gr8onteej said:


> Hi.  39727
> Love by Jason Naylor tote 42



Thank you!!


----------



## baghabitz34

SandraElle said:


> 70th Anniversary Python Caroline.
> 
> View attachment 4406279


 Gorgeous!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4406395


So pretty all dressed up!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Another ole school. Kristin Pinnacle Tote.


----------



## Teagaggle

Yum!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cornflower Ace satchel.


----------



## SandraElle

baghabitz34 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you doll!


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Another ole school. Kristin Pinnacle Tote.



Twins!  One of my smooshiest favorites.

EDIT...sorta twins.  I have the "remade" version with all silver hardware and the lighter blue lining.


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Oh my, I don't remember that conversation at all. [emoji848][emoji28]  Maybe I meant to say I would not get anymore? I got my last brown bag 3 years ago and it's more of a medium to light shade. A "natural leather" color if you will. I don't plan to get anymore. That's for sure. [emoji56]


 Maybe I'm just remembering you didn't love brown.


----------



## tealocean

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4405030
> 
> I took this champagne Chelsea (I think) on a cruise last week to use as my daily bag.  I never did like wristlets so I bought a long chain on Amazon and sewed another cloth flap inside to make it a crossbody.


What a great idea! It looks like a great small crossbody size, and I'm the same way-even on wristlets I like to have a strap option!


----------



## tealocean

Jeny09 said:


> Me and my Regina still... [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405119


----------



## tealocean

VintageViv said:


> Carrying my new Lexy in Ivy green today. It is the first MFF bag I've bought in awhile and am really pleased with it so far. It is a very dark green so it sorta photographs grey or black. I find the dark green pretty versatile, like an honorary neutral.


Beautiful green & beautiful bag!


----------



## tealocean

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Dinky
> 
> View attachment 4405806


Beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4406395


Beautiful blues, and the pink is such a sweet touch!


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> View attachment 4406741
> View attachment 4406742
> 
> 
> Denim Rogue and old tweed wristlet with Bunny for Easter [emoji1]


What a beautiful set and cute bunny!!


----------



## holiday123

Jasper duffle and tea rose strap. This combination


----------



## karina_g

TCB said:


> View attachment 4406424


What's the name of this clutch?


----------



## RuedeNesle

holiday123 said:


> Jasper duffle and tea rose strap. This combination


I agree! This combination!


----------



## Esquared72

Not a Coach bag today, but a Coach charm...love this Keith Haring robot [emoji880][emoji173]️


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying mini Rhyder 33


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

BeachBagGal said:


> I love it with your dress (cute dress btw)!



Thank you, BBGal! I enjoyed wearing it with the spring breeze that day!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

tealocean said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks a lot, tealocean!


----------



## Tosa22

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4407260
> 
> Yum!


That strap looks great!


----------



## elisabettaverde

tealocean said:


> What a great idea! It looks like a great small crossbody size, and I'm the same way-even on wristlets I like to have a strap option!


Yes, and this is an older style, so now with these jumbo, expensive phones I don’t feel comfortable with this swinging from my wrist, plus possibly laying it down and walking off.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Jeny09 said:


> Me and my Regina still... [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405119


Ridiculously chic.  You are ready for the sidewalks of Paris


----------



## Jeny09

elisabettaverde said:


> Ridiculously chic.  You are ready for the sidewalks of Paris



Thank you Elisabettaverde!! 

You are too sweet [emoji4][emoji120]


----------



## TCB

karina_g said:


> What's the name of this clutch?


Storypatch Pouch


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Cornflower Ace satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4407269


That charm looks nice with it!


----------



## iqaganda

Coach Patent Embossed Shopper in Pink for this week.


----------



## Newpurselove

Riley for the week. This bag is a great grab-and- go and I always get compliments on this one


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Blue


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Blue



This is one I regret selling.  You know I love my totes.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> This is one I regret selling.  You know I love my totes.


Yes ya do


----------



## TCB




----------



## TangerineKandy

Off to a fish fry!


----------



## houseof999

Another rainy day red. Madison Carlyle. [emoji7]


----------



## gr8onteej

Still in “Love” [emoji170]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> Still in “Love” [emoji170]
> View attachment 4408748


You really LOVE this


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Another rainy day red. Madison Carlyle. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408720


 Beautiful!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You really LOVE this



It’s so convenient. Holds all of my stuff.


----------



## karina_g

TCB said:


> Storypatch Pouch


Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## baghabitz34

houseof999 said:


> Another rainy day red. Madison Carlyle. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408720


That shade of red


----------



## branbran1984

Loving this shade of green!


----------



## mrs.JC

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4409093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this shade of green!


Love the green also. Cool pic, has a neat vibe to it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Legacy


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Legacy


Love the Legacy line.


----------



## SEWDimples

Reed Karloff RDK Hobo in the color Peridot. Love the shoulder bag. So easy to carry.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Reed Karloff RDK Hobo in the color Peridot. Love the shoulder bag. So easy to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4409317


I need to hunt for one of these.  Looks like a bag I would love to carry and the colors I've seen posted on this site are amazing!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I need to hunt for one of these.  Looks like a bag I would love to carry and the colors I've seen posted on this site are amazing!


Thank you! It is so easy to carry on the shoulder.

Also the correct spelling of the designer’s name is Reed Krakoff.


----------



## TCB

karina_g said:


> Thanks [emoji4]


You're welcome.


----------



## TCB

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Legacy


These are my favorite. 
I really love mine.


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Legacy


It that ALL you carried! Doesn't seem like it is big enough for you! [emoji38][emoji12]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> It that ALL you carried! Doesn't seem like it is big enough for you! [emoji38][emoji12]


On weekends yes. All i carry


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Had to put the bunny on Steel Blue Rogue for Easter! Tea Rose Rogue is in line waiting for her turn!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Had to put the bunny on Steel Blue Rogue for Easter! Tea Rose Rogue is in line waiting for her turn!
> View attachment 4409576


That tea rose rogue is perfect in every way! I love the scalloping at the top, brass hardware on the coal pink leather and the snakeskin tea Flowers. It’s on my list I hope to own it one day!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Another rainy day red. Madison Carlyle. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408720


I think I need a red Madison!


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Legacy



Nice.  I have this yellow & saddle.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I think I need a red Madison!


Which style would you get?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Which style would you get?


I don't know. Maybe a Biltmore? Or a Sutton? I don't like Copley on me. I think Carlyle is too small.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I don't know. Maybe a Biltmore? Or a Sutton? I don't like Copley on me. I think Carlyle is too small.


Whaaa.. I just talked about that like new red Sutton! It's probably gone now. [emoji30]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Whaaa.. I just talked about that like new red Sutton! It's probably gone now. [emoji30]


I didn't see it!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I didn't see it!


I can't remember which thread I posted it in.  I thought you said it was a great price for it.. unless I'm thinking about someone else.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I can't remember which thread I posted it in.  I thought you said it was a great price for it.. unless I'm thinking about someone else.


I don't remember seeing it. Was it today? I usually read the same threads you do.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I don't remember seeing it. Was it today? I usually read the same threads you do.


It's still for sale! [emoji126] It was this one! 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173853818590


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> It's still for sale! [emoji126] It was this one!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173853818590


It's been on my watch list!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4406741
> View attachment 4406742
> 
> 
> Denim Rogue and old tweed wristlet with Bunny for Easter [emoji1]



Aww cute. [emoji173]️


----------



## gr8onteej

So I’m all out of Love, but I’m happy with this one


----------



## TCB

Happy Easter!


----------



## Hobbsy

houseof999 said:


> Another rainy day red. Madison Carlyle. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408720


Love! That is the prettiest red!


----------



## Hobbsy

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4409093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this shade of green!


It's a gorgeous green!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Beautiful quilted leather in lilac...I feel like this style didn’t go over very well and may have been redesigned.  But I really like it, especially this color.


----------



## tealocean

gr8onteej said:


> So I’m all out of Love, but I’m happy with this one
> View attachment 4410527


Beautiful and love the Happy Charm!


----------



## tealocean

TCB said:


> View attachment 4410584
> 
> Happy Easter!


Great red!! Happy Easter too!


----------



## holiday123

Sequins pouch


----------



## TangerineKandy

My Easter companion


----------



## TCB

tealocean said:


> Great red!! Happy Easter too!


Thank you, tealocean!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

gr8onteej said:


> So I’m all out of Love, but I’m happy with this one
> View attachment 4410527


Amazing!!! The red rogue is definitely on my list of red bags and I love the charm!


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Dreamer Tote with Whipstitch. Love the details on this bag.


----------



## Caspin22

My beloved Coach x Keith Haring Dancing Dog tote in Chalk is my companion for my birthday today!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4410804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful quilted leather in lilac...I feel like this style didn’t go over very well and may have been redesigned.  But I really like it, especially this color.


So pretty!


----------



## branbran1984

mrs.JC said:


> Love the green also. Cool pic, has a neat vibe to it.



Thanks!


----------



## TCB

Caspin22 said:


> My beloved Coach x Keith Haring Dancing Dog tote in Chalk is my companion for my birthday today!
> 
> View attachment 4411086


Cute!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## branbran1984

Tea rose Rogue! The weather has been really nice lately here in the Midwest!


----------



## Tosa22

Caspin22 said:


> My beloved Coach x Keith Haring Dancing Dog tote in Chalk is my companion for my birthday today!
> 
> View attachment 4411086


Happy birthday!


----------



## tealocean

Caspin22 said:


> My beloved Coach x Keith Haring Dancing Dog tote in Chalk is my companion for my birthday today!
> 
> View attachment 4411086


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tosa22

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4411151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea rose Rogue! The weather has been really nice lately here in the Midwest!


Perfect bag for sunny weather! So glad we're finally having spring in the midwest.


----------



## SEWDimples

Caspin22 said:


> My beloved Coach x Keith Haring Dancing Dog tote in Chalk is my companion for my birthday today!
> 
> View attachment 4411086


Happy Birthday!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> My beloved Coach x Keith Haring Dancing Dog tote in Chalk is my companion for my birthday today!
> 
> View attachment 4411086


Happy bday


----------



## meepabeep

Caspin22 said:


> My beloved Coach x Keith Haring Dancing Dog tote in Chalk is my companion for my birthday today!
> 
> View attachment 4411086


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Caspin22 said:


> My beloved Coach x Keith Haring Dancing Dog tote in Chalk is my companion for my birthday today!
> 
> View attachment 4411086


Happy Birthday!


----------



## branbran1984

Tosa22 said:


> Perfect bag for sunny weather! So glad we're finally having spring in the midwest.



Yes! It was kinda nasty a couple of days. But glad the sun is out to play!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Double Swagger


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Double Swagger



Cousins! Double Swag for me today, too.


----------



## Tosa22

Black Mercer 30 with my Tory Burch zebra charm.


----------



## SEWDimples

Tosa22 said:


> Black Mercer 30 with my Tory Burch zebra charm.


Nice. Twins on the charm.


----------



## Wendyann7

SandraElle said:


> Cousins! Double Swag for me today, too.
> 
> View attachment 4413268


bag twins....i have 4 double swaggers!


----------



## Molly0

Cherry red tote from 2015.  I love all the details on this one and how there’s even a tiny engraving on the little ball chain “thingy” that holds the hang tag.


----------



## Jeny09

houseof999 said:


> Another rainy day red. Madison Carlyle. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408720



Oh my god this is sooo beautiful!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Peekaboo


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Peekaboo


GM. Almost grabbed this bag for travel, but I cannot imagine putting it on the floor under the seat. So I grabbed my Black Legacy duffle.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Taking these beauties to Vegas with me for a few days. Brown is a Sheridan Montecitto, Black is my Devon. Love them both.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Cherry red tote from 2015.  I love all the details on this one and how there’s even a tiny engraving on the little ball chain “thingy” that holds the hang tag.
> View attachment 4413656
> View attachment 4413657


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> GM. Almost grabbed this bag for travel, but I cannot imagine putting it on the floor under the seat. So I grabbed my Black Legacy duffle.
> 
> View attachment 4413813


Happppppy Birthday


----------



## houseof999

Unknown Coach with Brighton (?) coin purse.


----------



## Caspin22

Ireiki4u said:


> Taking these beauties to Vegas with me for a few days. Brown is a Sheridan Montecitto, Black is my Devon. Love them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414048
> View attachment 4414046



Beautiful!  I'll be on my way to Vegas on Friday morning as well.  Safe travels to you!


----------



## Ireiki4u

Caspin22 said:


> Beautiful!  I'll be on my way to Vegas on Friday morning as well.  Safe travels to you!


You also !


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Happppppy Birthday


Thank you my friend.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you my friend.


Hope you have a happy one, SEWDimples!!!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Ireiki4u said:


> Taking these beauties to Vegas with me for a few days. Brown is a Sheridan Montecitto, Black is my Devon. Love them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414048
> View attachment 4414046



Beautiful bags! I love the charms too!


----------



## pursecharm1

Quilted Rivets Dreamer


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lil Siggy today


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Unknown Coach with Brighton (?) coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414183


I had a tote very much like this in lilac about 6 years ago. I never knew the name. A friend loved the color and offered to buy it from me.  I "sold" it to her for dinner, her treat.
And I just checked Brighton for that cute coin purse! I didn't see it, but I did see some other tempting cuties.


----------



## TCB

Turnlock Tote


----------



## houseof999

Biltmore today. [emoji16]


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Biltmore today. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415250


NO WORDS!!!!
OK...WOWOWOW!!!!
@RuedeNesle cannot see this.  She'll definitely faint!

Btw, this bag would be perfect to wear at the Biltmore Estate.


----------



## LVlover13

My slim soho in utility. I'm in love with the leather and color! [emoji172]


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

houseof999 said:


> Biltmore today. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415250



Oh my! It’s so pretty!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> NO WORDS!!!!
> OK...WOWOWOW!!!!
> @RuedeNesle cannot see this.  She'll definitely faint!
> 
> Btw, this bag would be perfect to wear at the Biltmore Estate.


Lol.  That's the goal! [emoji38] She's a looker alright. [emoji16]


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Biltmore today. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415250





Sunshine mama said:


> NO WORDS!!!!
> OK...WOWOWOW!!!!
> @RuedeNesle cannot see this.  She'll definitely faint!
> 
> Btw, this bag would be perfect to wear at the Biltmore Estate.


Too late! I saw it!   She's beautiful House!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Biltmore today. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415250


Thanks for posting! It is even more beautiful than I imagined!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Thanks for posting! It is even more beautiful than I imagined!


Thank you! I didn't realize I hadn't posted this before.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Biltmore today. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415250


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> NO WORDS!!!!
> OK...WOWOWOW!!!!
> @RuedeNesle cannot see this.  She'll definitely faint!
> 
> Btw, this bag would be perfect to wear at the Biltmore Estate.


----------



## tealocean

LVlover13 said:


> My slim soho in utility. I'm in love with the leather and color! [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415295


So cute!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Her first time out


----------



## Ireiki4u

houseof999 said:


> Biltmore today. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415250


I’m in love..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ireiki4u said:


> I’m in love..


Me too.... and so sad there's none for sale out there!


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Her first time out


Can't believe you waited this long!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Caspin22

In Vegas for a bowling tournament with squishy Oxblood Bandit.


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> I had a tote very much like this in lilac about 6 years ago. I never knew the name. A friend loved the color and offered to buy it from me.  I "sold" it to her for dinner, her treat.[emoji2]
> And I just checked Brighton for that cute coin purse! I didn't see it, but I did see some other tempting cuties.


Was the lilac tote Coach? The coin purse is old. I have no idea how old. I found it on Poshmark.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Was the lilac tote Coach? The coin purse is old. I have no idea how old. I found it on Poshmark.


Yes, the tote was Coach. I bought it at the Aurora, IL outlet,  in Spring of 2014 (or 2013). It looked like it was going to be a great work tote (and it was). Since they didn't have red, I bought lilac thinking Spring, but my friend loved it more in lilac than I did.
Thanks for the info on the coin purse! It gives me a reason to spend the afternoon on ebay and Poshmark.


----------



## whateve

Still one of my favorites after nearly 4 years.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Was the lilac tote Coach? The coin purse is old. I have no idea how old. I found it on Poshmark.


I Googled Coach totes hoping to find the one I had. I found it and it's not like yours.  Mine was a large Penelope tote.  There's a large outside slip pocket on the back but I forgot how the front or the straps looked. This is not my picture, but this is exactly what my tote looked like. I'm sorry for the confusion.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Can't believe you waited this long!  It's gorgeous!


Lol. Ty


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> I Googled Coach totes hoping to find the one I had. I found it and it's not like yours. [emoji38] Mine was a large Penelope tote.  There's a large outside slip pocket on the back but I forgot how the front or the straps looked. This is not my picture, but this is exactly what my tote looked like. I'm sorry for the confusion.
> View attachment 4416225


Oh but the color is so pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Oh but the color is so pretty!


Thanks! I really thought I could break away from red bags long enough to enjoy this pretty color, but fortunately my friend offered to buy it and put me out of my misery. (Separation anxiety from not carrying a red bag. )


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! I really thought I could break away from red bags long enough to enjoy this pretty color, but fortunately my friend offered to buy it and put me out of my misery. (Separation anxiety from not carrying a red bag. [emoji23])


Lol! [emoji23]


----------



## PurseLover85

My fabulous Marleigh


----------



## Sunshine mama

PurseLover85 said:


> My fabulous Marleigh


This is really cool and unique!


----------



## PurseLover85

Sunshine mama said:


> This is really cool and unique!


Thank you.   I'm so in love. Sometimes I just sit there and stare at it lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

PurseLover85 said:


> Thank you.   I'm so in love. Sometimes I just sit there and stare at it lol


I would too! It looks like workmanship is awesome!


----------



## SEWDimples

PurseLover85 said:


> My fabulous Marleigh


This bag is gorgeous.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caroline


----------



## Caspin22

New Naylor LOVE tote is with me today.


----------



## Tosa22

Still in my Mercer 30, as the weather has been too bad to take my rogues out. I do have a new tag with the Orlando skyline that my friend brought back for me from Disney Springs. She had to buy something (she chose a Minnie Mouse card holder) and got herself a tag too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

KH


----------



## zjones

Ombre quilted Parker and ombre zip card case.


----------



## houseof999

Minty fresh Sonoma today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Minty fresh Sonoma today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418771


Love this mint color.  Amazingly,  I think mint looks good with many colors.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Minty fresh Sonoma today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418771


I haven't carried my aqua sonoma in ages! Mine is the small flap, so it is kind of too small for me unless I leave things out.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I haven't carried my aqua sonoma in ages! Mine is the small flap, so it is kind of too small for me unless I leave things out.


This one has so many compartments that last time I forgot where I put my keys. I knew it was in there because when I got to my car the doors unlocked! Lol!


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Dreamer Tote 34 with jeweled mouse bag charm.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> This one has so many compartments that last time I forgot where I put my keys. I knew it was in there because when I got to my car the doors unlocked! Lol!


I had the same problem with this style!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I had the same problem with this style!


Haha. I'm sure if I carried it more frequently and stayed consistent with where I put my keys, it wouldn't be a problem. I do like how it can fit so much!


----------



## Jeny09

Been carrying this for few days... I still can’t get over with miss Regina here.. love at first sight [emoji7]




I can not believe this baby can fit all these items I carry with me today. I put my phone at the back pocket as usual for easy access.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Double Swag


----------



## ivdw

My new Laural frame bag! Love it!!


----------



## ivdw

ivdw said:


> My new Laural frame bag! Love it!!


Here it is:


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I haven't carried my aqua sonoma in ages! Mine is the small flap, so it is kind of too small for me unless I leave things out.


If you haven't used it, maybe it's time to let it go?


----------



## SEWDimples

Beechwood Colorblock Rogue In smooth leather with jeweled mouse bag charm.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SEWDimples said:


> Beechwood Colorblock Rogue In smooth leather with jeweled mouse bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4419469


Such  a pretty bag!


----------



## meepabeep

Ms Sonoma.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> Been carrying this for few days... I still can’t get over with miss Regina here.. love at first sight [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4419194
> 
> 
> I can not believe this baby can fit all these items I carry with me today. I put my phone at the back pocket as usual for easy access.
> 
> View attachment 4419195


Is the scarf from Kate Spade? The colors look great together with the bag!


----------



## tealocean

Jeny09 said:


> Been carrying this for few days... I still can’t get over with miss Regina here.. love at first sight [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4419194
> 
> 
> I can not believe this baby can fit all these items I carry with me today. I put my phone at the back pocket as usual for easy access.
> 
> View attachment 4419195


 Beauty! I love this bag! Thank you for showing what you can fit in there!


----------



## SEWDimples

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Such  a pretty bag!


Thank you.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> If you haven't used it, maybe it's time to let it go?


I've thought about it. If I don't carry it this summer, I might. I love the color. It was cheap so I don't feel pressure to recoup my investment.


----------



## Jeny09

Sunshine mama said:


> Is the scarf from Kate Spade? The colors look great together with the bag!




Thanks SM [emoji120]

The scarf was made locally not from Kate Spade [emoji16]

Thought it goes well with the bag


----------



## Jeny09

tealocean said:


> Beauty! I love this bag! Thank you for showing what you can fit in there!



You’re welcome! Love this bag too... been carrying a lot more lately and forgotten my other bags [emoji16]

It is very roomy for such a small bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


So pretty. This is my favorite Oxblood bag.


----------



## zjones

Utility Rogue 25 and green patchwork men's compact ID wallet I got at one of the outlets in St. Louis a few years ago.


----------



## Molly0

My little old 90’s bag today.  Carnival Bag, I believe.  Trying to downsize what I carry due to arthritis and this little one is nice and light if I can make it work. (The chain peaking out is from an LV pouch that just fits inside.)


----------



## meepabeep

Oxblood Swagger 27.


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Molly0 said:


> My little old 90’s bag today.  Carnival Bag, I believe.  Trying to downsize what I carry due to arthritis and this little one is nice and light if I can make it work. (The chain peaking out is from an LV pouch that just fits inside.)
> View attachment 4420574


Great bag!! I know exactly how you feel, I have arthritis as well...[emoji20] On the bright side, I have found that carrying smaller bags is so freeing and have many benefits. Once you get used to it, you'll love it...and now you get to shop for more bags!! Hehe!!
It's not all bad..Cheers!


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4406395


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Black Dreamer Tote 34 with jeweled mouse bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4418964
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418965


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Beechwood Colorblock Rogue In smooth leather with jeweled mouse bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4419469


I love this one so much!


----------



## Scottiemom

Brenda_Reid said:


> Great bag!! I know exactly how you feel, I have arthritis as well...[emoji20] On the bright side, I have found that carrying smaller bags is so freeing and have many benefits. Once you get used to it, you'll love it...and now you get to shop for more bags!! Hehe!!
> It's not all bad..Cheers!


The doctor I see for back pain actually told me that I need to get more small bags! Well, OK then, if it's medically necessary . . .


----------



## bellesister

Coach Cooper Carryall Bordeaux


----------



## Molly0

Brenda_Reid said:


> Great bag!! I know exactly how you feel, I have arthritis as well...[emoji20] On the bright side, I have found that carrying smaller bags is so freeing and have many benefits. Once you get used to it, you'll love it...and now you get to shop for more bags!! Hehe!!
> It's not all bad..Cheers!


That’s exactly what I was thinking! A new excuse to shop for small bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Pulled out the BIG one. Wish they made the 36 in all colors


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pulled out the BIG one. Wish they made the 36 in all colors


I may need to re-purchase this bag...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> I may need to re-purchase this bag...


Yes. So we can be Sissy Twins


----------



## faintlymacabre

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pulled out the BIG one. Wish they made the 36 in all colors


Totally agree. Love this bag.


----------



## zjones

Downsized a little to my Snow White turnlock pouch 26.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

faintlymacabre said:


> Totally agree. Love this bag.


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

zjones said:


> Utility Rogue 25 and green patchwork men's compact ID wallet I got at one of the outlets in St. Louis a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420426


Love them both! I loovveee your wallet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Does anyone have the new barrel bag to share here?


----------



## holiday123

Surplus Ryder crossbody today. Another round of love it or list it, but I think this is safe for now.


----------



## houseof999

Coach Gramercy for another rainy day


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Coach Gramercy for another rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421660


I own that dress in another color


----------



## michellelb1

I’m trying out my new Quilted Camera Bag today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Coach Gramercy for another rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421660


So elegant!


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I own that dress in another color


What color did you get, my dress twin?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> What color did you get, my dress twin?


Pink


----------



## Jeny09

Molly0 said:


> My little old 90’s bag today.  Carnival Bag, I believe.  Trying to downsize what I carry due to arthritis and this little one is nice and light if I can make it work. (The chain peaking out is from an LV pouch that just fits inside.)
> View attachment 4420574



I like this bag Molly0 soo cute... need to find this bag for myself [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

houseof999 said:


> Coach Gramercy for another rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421660



Oh my... what a beautiful bag!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] a very nice dress too [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

Me and Regina still..


----------



## crazyforcoach09

First time out and outlet bound


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Jeny09 said:


> Me and Regina still..
> 
> View attachment 4422264



Artful, Jeny! What’s the new strap? It looks cool too!


----------



## houseof999

Jeny09 said:


> Oh my... what a beautiful bag!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] a very nice dress too [emoji4][emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today, my tearose Parker in washed red.

May the 4th be with you!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, my tearose Parker in washed red.


So pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> So pretty! [emoji7]


Thank you. I love it soooo much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, my tearose Parker in washed red.
> 
> May the 4th be with you!


I was hoping you'd post her here also! You got me again!


----------



## Jeny09

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Artful, Jeny! What’s the new strap? It looks cool too!



Hi Tbo,

Thank you! [emoji120]

It’s just a strap I got recently and thought it will look cool with the bag. Gives a different look [emoji4]


----------



## Teagaggle

Although I realize it was not on sale, I couldn't help but resist this cutie once I saw it in the store.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Coach Gramercy for another rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421660



SUPER cute dress (and bag too hehe)!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

michellelb1 said:


> I’m trying out my new Quilted Camera Bag today!
> View attachment 4421752



Such a cute bag! I wish this bag would have worked for me. I would have loved to have it.


----------



## CoachMaven

Ireiki4u said:


> Taking these beauties to Vegas with me for a few days. Brown is a Sheridan Montecitto, Black is my Devon. Love them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414048
> View attachment 4414046


Love that Monticello in the brown!! [emoji6]


----------



## CoachMaven

My Rogue 25 in dark turquoise w/rivets. High time I brought this one back out.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Finally getting this cutie out of the house on an absolutely gorgeous day [emoji274] [emoji16]


----------



## meepabeep

CoachMaven said:


> My Rogue 25 in dark turquoise w/rivets. High time I brought this one back out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422808



So gorgeous! I just saw this one, for the first time, in the outlet today. There were a couple other Rogues too, a Tea Rose (blue, but I don't know the name), and a Denim w/ python handles. I came home empty-handed. I've been bad enough lately, lol, and I can't afford any new bags (unless they are second-hand and super-cheap).


----------



## Vidalita

Signature Riley with signature strap and ss19 Stickman charm ✨✨


----------



## CoachMaven

meepabeep said:


> So gorgeous! I just saw this one, for the first time, in the outlet today. There were a couple other Rogues too, a Tea Rose (blue, but I don't know the name), and a Denim w/ python handles. I came home empty-handed. I've been bad enough lately, lol, and I can't afford any new bags (unless they are second-hand and super-cheap).


I actually got this one NWT on Ebay back before it hit the SAS two summers ago, for about 65% off the retail price. I have a feeling the seller was either a Coach employee, or went beyond the 30 day return time and was looking to recoup some of the money for as low as I got it.


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow's Bag


----------



## Newpurselove

A perfect match with denim and converse Saddle 23 in Saddle


----------



## Newpurselove

Duplicate post


----------



## iqaganda

Coach Poppy Canvas Crossbody Bag in White / Pink for this week!


----------



## meepabeep

Metallic Currant Mini Bennett.


----------



## RuedeNesle

meepabeep said:


> Metallic Currant Mini Bennett.


I love it!


----------



## whateve

I'm excited about my solution to one sided charms! No matter which way they turn, you don't see the back.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I'm excited about my solution to one sided charms! No matter which way they turn, you don't see the back.


Omg!!! What a perfect solution. I love this idea. You are a clever genius! 
How do you keep them to not separate?


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg!!! What a perfect solution. I love this idea. You are a clever genius!
> How do you keep them to not separate?


Thanks! Right now I'm just using a folded piece of tape. I thought I could use rubber cement but my bottle is dried out. I think those sticky squares designed to hang posters on walls without leaving marks might work.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thanks! Right now I'm just using a folded piece of tape. I thought I could use rubber cement but my bottle is dried out. I think those sticky squares designed to hang posters on walls without leaving marks might work.


Thank you!


----------



## meepabeep

RuedeNesle said:


> I love it!



Thank you!


----------



## katev

Summer is almost here again!

Today was a fun and busy day with lots of walking so I got out my most "minimalist" bag - an oldie but a goodie - the Kristin Leather Crossbody 45128 SV BK with a built-in wallet.

The pics below are old (I still had a flip-phone back then!) but this bag holds all the essentials and it is light-weight and you can wear it crossbody; perfect for a sunny Sunday afternoon.


----------



## tealocean

Jeny09 said:


> Me and Regina still..
> 
> View attachment 4422264


What a great picture of you & your Regina bag!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, my tearose Parker in washed red.
> 
> May the 4th be with you!


Your tea rose Parker is beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> Your tea rose Parker is beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> My Rogue 25 in dark turquoise w/rivets. High time I brought this one back out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422808


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Coach Gramercy for another rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421660


 So lovely!


----------



## Jeny09

tealocean said:


> What a great picture of you & your Regina bag!



Thank you TO appreciated! [emoji120][emoji847]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Her first time out. So light and lil oxblood leather peaking


----------



## zjones

My new Charlie bucket bag in blossom alongside the pink/black clutch from last spring which finally found a home!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

zjones said:


> My new Charlie bucket bag in blossom alongside the pink/black clutch from last spring which finally found a home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424143


That clutch is fire


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I'm excited about my solution to one sided charms! No matter which way they turn, you don't see the back.



What a  fun combo and great idea!


----------



## SEWDimples

Day 2 for this little cutie.


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> Day 2 for this little cutie.
> 
> View attachment 4424685
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424684


Love! I need to pull mine out but for some reason I only carry it in the fall/winter.


----------



## Sunshine mama

zjones said:


> My new Charlie bucket bag in blossom alongside the pink/black clutch from last spring which finally found a home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424143


Dreamy!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

meepabeep said:


> Metallic Currant Mini Bennett.


So pretty!


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> Love! I need to pull mine out but for some reason I only carry it in the fall/winter.



Do it. This is an all year bag.


----------



## redwood66

My new Charlie 28.  I love this bag and am so glad I jumped on it at Macys sale.


----------



## meepabeep

baghabitz34 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Floral Borough


----------



## meepabeep

Cheating w/ Dooney AWL (Coach SLG's inside)...


----------



## houseof999

[emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425988


 I like how you used emojis to describe the color!! It's always hard to tell with oranges and reds!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425988


Love this bag! I love the style, and color!



tealocean said:


> I like how you used emojis to describe the color!! It's always hard to tell with oranges and reds!


+1!


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> [emoji38] I like how you used emojis to describe the color!! It's always hard to tell with oranges and reds!





RuedeNesle said:


> Love this bag! I love the style, and color!
> 
> 
> +1![emoji2]


I love the woven leather! My camera always exaggerates the saturation. If you have seen this bag in person then you know it's not reddish at all! Lol!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425988


I didn't know you had a Kristin! Is it new to you? When I tried on a similar Kristin, it looked huge on me.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I didn't know you had a Kristin! Is it new to you? When I tried on a similar Kristin, it looked huge on me.


 Yes, new to me. I've had it for a long while. Carried it once last summer towards the end but I don't think I posted a pic then.
Isn't there a smaller crossbody hobo version as well?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Yes, new to me. I've had it for a long while. Carried it once last summer towards the end but I don't think I posted a pic then.
> Isn't there a smaller crossbody hobo version as well?


Yes, I think so. I remember when they came out with these. They had already decided to end the Kristin line, which was a shame. They didn't keep the comfy strap on the hobo version, which was a stupid design change.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425988


Love


----------



## vivianyan

I didn’t realize this clutch is so functional until now when it’s traveling with me in Hawaii


----------



## branbran1984

I love this shade of green so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

branbran1984 said:


> I love this shade of green so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426366


Love this PERFECT green!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Olive


----------



## SEWDimples

Prussian Black/Blue Regular Rogue.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Regular Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4426473


Twins


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Regular Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4426473


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

yesterday’s Coach vintage Crescent Bag


----------



## Ireiki4u

vivianyan said:


> I didn’t realize this clutch is so functional until now when it’s traveling with me in Hawaii


I love mine


----------



## FloraDB

Vidalita said:


> Signature Riley with signature strap and ss19 Stickman charm ✨✨


Did you have your strap custom embellished? I am thinking about doing the same thing to my short strap (that came with my Riley). Do you like it?


----------



## Vidalita

FloraDB said:


> Did you have your strap custom embellished? I am thinking about doing the same thing to my short strap (that came with my Riley). Do you like it?


Yes I did and I love it!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Crossgrain MFF chain crossbody for some rainy traveling!


----------



## emilybug

Carried this Legacy jewel last night to my fiancé’s son’s high school orchestra concert


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. Chelsea.


----------



## BeachBagGal

branbran1984 said:


> I love this shade of green so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426366



That color!! [emoji7][emoji172]


----------



## SEWDimples

emilybug said:


> Carried this Legacy jewel last night to my fiancé’s son’s high school orchestra concert
> View attachment 4426979


So cute. I have the bag that matches this clutch.


----------



## tealocean

vivianyan said:


> I didn’t realize this clutch is so functional until now when it’s traveling with me in Hawaii


Gorgeous clutch and view!


----------



## emilybug

SEWDimples said:


> So cute. I have the bag that matches this clutch.



I’d love to see a pic!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## SEWDimples

Colorblock Swagger. She received nice compliments.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins


Triplets!  Love, love, love this Rogue!


----------



## holiday123

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Triplets!  Love, love, love this Rogue!


Quadruplets lol. I bought this SAS May 2017 for 50/20/12 and it started the obsession. It's the only one I still have because the details are just amazing on this bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Triplets!  Love, love, love this Rogue!


I do to but my first love is 1941 red. Then Butterscotch


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I think my first love is Ivy and she was my very first Rogue. Then Prussian Blue 2nd.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SEWDimples said:


> Colorblock Swagger. She received nice compliments.
> 
> View attachment 4427796


Very striking bag! Love the charm with it too!


----------



## inkfade

Old pic from when I first got it, but my Nomad crossbody in Dark Cherry, and it's still hanging out with my woolly charm. I fall in love with this bag all over again whenever I pull it out after having worn a different style for a while. Love this bag so much I have it in three colors, and am considering a fourth. Save me lol


----------



## emilybug

Archival bucket in camel


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

New Blue Drew with Tea Rose Strap.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I think my first love is Ivy and she was my very first Rogue. Then Prussian Blue 2nd.
> View attachment 4428055


Can i have  the fob. Lolol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

emilybug said:


> Archival bucket in camel
> View attachment 4428174
> View attachment 4428175


Loveeeeee


----------



## branbran1984

Studying for finals my last finals in school!


----------



## Tosa22

Ridgefield flap that I found at GW.


----------



## Jeny09

emilybug said:


> Carried this Legacy jewel last night to my fiancé’s son’s high school orchestra concert
> View attachment 4426979



Ooh I like this!!! So cuteee [emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Of course she had to come out


----------



## holiday123

Been using bedford Hobo all week.


----------



## VintageViv

Such a dreary day where I am so needed some pops of color: dug out my old red bucket (made in 2002) & paired with a newer fruit wristlet.


----------



## VintageViv

Tosa22 said:


> Ridgefield flap that I found at GW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428419


Gorgeous rich color!


----------



## VintageViv

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> yesterday’s Coach vintage Crescent Bag
> 
> View attachment 4426525


Oooh lovely. Def adding Crescent to my vintage wishlist.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

VintageViv said:


> Oooh lovely. Def adding Crescent to my vintage wishlist.



 Thanks, VV! I’m a big fan of this vintage silhouette!


----------



## Sunshine mama

VintageViv said:


> Such a dreary day where I am so needed some pops of color: dug out my old red bucket (made in 2002) & paired with a newer fruit wristlet.


What a lovely pairing!!


----------



## Iamminda

TGIF .  First day out with my newbie (found this NWT oldie online recently).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> TGIF .  First day out with my newbie (found this NWT oldie online recently).


Great find!
TGIF Minda!


----------



## Panache

SEWDimples said:


> Colorblock Swagger. She received nice compliments.
> Love this bag!!! I need to pull it out
> View attachment 4427796


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Iamminda said:


> TGIF .  First day out with my newbie (found this NWT oldie online recently).


Great color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

VintageViv said:


> Such a dreary day where I am so needed some pops of color: dug out my old red bucket (made in 2002) & paired with a newer fruit wristlet.



Love that fruit wristlet!


----------



## Tosa22

Iamminda said:


> TGIF .  First day out with my newbie (found this NWT oldie online recently).


Great find! Love the color.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Great find!
> TGIF Minda!





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Great color!





Tosa22 said:


> Great find! Love the color.



Thank you .  I really like this green a lot (more than my Legacy Emerald bag).


----------



## houseof999

Had to go the mall today. Carried my KH mailbox. [emoji16]


----------



## tealocean

Luvpurplepurses said:


> New Blue Drew with Tea Rose Strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428313


 Very lovely with that strap!


----------



## tealocean

VintageViv said:


> Such a dreary day where I am so needed some pops of color: dug out my old red bucket (made in 2002) & paired with a newer fruit wristlet.


 Red beauty and so sweet with these berries!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> TGIF .  First day out with my newbie (found this NWT oldie online recently).


 Beautiful green, IM!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Had to go the mall today. Carried my KH mailbox. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429516


House, this is beautiful!!! Way too beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> House, this is beautiful!!! Way too beautiful!


Thank you! It really is beautiful!  I have a new SA now and she had never seen this bag in person and loved it!


----------



## VintageViv

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that fruit wristlet!


I normally don't much care for print bags/SLGs but the fruit is so fun and summery! It cheers me up whenever I look at it.


----------



## VintageViv

tealocean said:


> Red beauty and so sweet with these berries!


This is my only all-red purse currently. It is the Legacy Soho Duffle Bucket, style #9186. The wristlet was an outlet purchase.


----------



## Tosa22

houseof999 said:


> Had to go the mall today. Carried my KH mailbox. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429516


I can't get over how gorgeous this is!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> TGIF .  First day out with my newbie (found this NWT oldie online recently).


What a great find IM! So rich and lush!
PS- love your handwriting!


----------



## shoes+handbags

I'm using this wristlet today. The tattersall lining is my favorite! I think I purchased this around 2006.


----------



## momofgirls

Vidalita said:


> Signature Riley with signature strap and ss19 Stickman charm ✨✨


Anyone have the item number for this strap?


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Beautiful green, IM!





Sunshine mama said:


> What a great find IM! So rich and lush!
> PS- love your handwriting!



Thanks ladies .   SSSSSSM—like my kindergartener writing?  lol.


----------



## CoachMaven

My Bleecker Daily bag in Pink Ruby today!


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> My Bleecker Daily bag in Pink Ruby today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430027


So pretty.


----------



## dynamo6i6




----------



## whateve

shoes+handbags said:


> View attachment 4429806
> View attachment 4429807
> 
> 
> I'm using this wristlet today. The tattersall lining is my favorite! I think I purchased this around 2006.


I love this Bleecker collection. I have 3 bags and a wallet, all with this lining.


----------



## CoachMaven

SEWDimples said:


> So pretty.


Thank you, I love these Bleecker bags.


----------



## CoachMaven

shoes+handbags said:


> View attachment 4429806
> View attachment 4429807
> 
> 
> I'm using this wristlet today. The tattersall lining is my favorite! I think I purchased this around 2006.


I just got a straw bag from this era, it too has the tattersall lining and the distinctive buckle. That wristlet is really cute.


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> My Bleecker Daily bag in Pink Ruby today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430027


Beautiful! Seeing this color makes me feel happy!!


----------



## emilybug

Poppy Whipstitch in vachetta. Ignore my fat belly....I’m 21 weeks preggo!


----------



## shoes+handbags

CoachMaven said:


> My Bleecker Daily bag in Pink Ruby today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430027



I love this bag and color!


----------



## VintageViv

shoes+handbags said:


> View attachment 4429806
> View attachment 4429807
> 
> I'm using this wristlet today. The tattersall lining is my favorite! I think I purchased this around 2006.


This is so adorable! And I love the tattersall lining too! I don't have any tattersall pieces but definitely want to get something preloved with that lining one day. I'd love it if Coach brought it back or updated it in something.


----------



## shoes+handbags

VintageViv said:


> This is so adorable! And I love the tattersall lining too! I don't have any tattersall pieces but definitely want to get something preloved with that lining one day. I'd love it if Coach brought it back or updated it in something.



Thank you so much! I would LOVE it if Coach brought back the tattersall lining!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Had to go the mall today. Carried my KH mailbox. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429516



I love this bag!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

VintageViv said:


> I normally don't much care for print bags/SLGs but the fruit is so fun and summery! It cheers me up whenever I look at it.



I’ve always loved that print! It has such a summery vintage vibe to me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachMaven said:


> My Bleecker Daily bag in Pink Ruby today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430027



Awesome pink!!


----------



## VintageViv

BeachBagGal said:


> Awesome pink!!


I know! That is such an awesome color. Such a beachy summer vibe & I love how it pops!


----------



## VintageViv

I know the older Siggy styles aren't super fashionable these days but my berry-colored hobo is the old bag I can't quit & we're having a reunion today!  Actually been storing my needlepoint supplies in this bag but remembered how comfy it is! Probably has one of the best "shoulder feels" of any bag I own. And she's 10 years old. I wore it daily for a long time and is still in great shape.


----------



## Lake Effect

VintageViv said:


> I know the older Siggy styles aren't super fashionable these days but my berry-colored hobo is the old bag I can't quit & we're having a reunion today!  Actually been storing my needlepoint supplies in this bag but remembered how comfy it is! Probably has one of the best "shoulder feels" of any bag I own. And she's 10 years old. I wore it daily for a long time and is still in great shape.


There something to be said for ANY bag that feels right. While I was not draw to signature bags, I can't lie. After dunking a chunky pouch in the original Sig jacquard fabric, that I gifted to a friend (who is in total love with it), I have a new respect for jacquard fabric. It has a very nice feel to it. It's substantial. Not gonna lie, I am looking around at denim Sig bags. Maybe I can warm up to Signature jacquard cause it's not 1999 [or whatever year Coach flooded 'merica with it) anymore and I'm not in line for coffee with 4 high schoolers in front of me all carrying it.
Was that shade called raspberry ? It's cute.


----------



## shoes+handbags

VintageViv said:


> I know the older Siggy styles aren't super fashionable these days but my berry-colored hobo is the old bag I can't quit & we're having a reunion today!  Actually been storing my needlepoint supplies in this bag but remembered how comfy it is! Probably has one of the best "shoulder feels" of any bag I own. And she's 10 years old. I wore it daily for a long time and is still in great shape.



The bag is in great shape! And I love the color too!


----------



## LaVisioneer

All of my signature items have held up great and I did not treat them well; the fabric is very durable! We'll have to style them to make siggy bags fashionable again 



VintageViv said:


> I know the older Siggy styles aren't super fashionable these days but my berry-colored hobo is the old bag I can't quit & we're having a reunion today!  Actually been storing my needlepoint supplies in this bag but remembered how comfy it is! Probably has one of the best "shoulder feels" of any bag I own. And she's 10 years old. I wore it daily for a long time and is still in great shape.


----------



## VintageViv

Lake Effect said:


> There something to be said for ANY bag that feels right. While I was not draw to signature bags, I can't lie. After dunking a chunky pouch in the original Sig jacquard fabric, that I gifted to a friend (who is in total love with it), I have a new respect for jacquard fabric. It has a very nice feel to it. It's substantial. Not gonna lie, I am looking around at denim Sig bags. Maybe I can warm up to Signature jacquard cause it's not 1999 [or whatever year Coach flooded 'merica with it) anymore and I'm not in line for coffee with 4 high schoolers in front of me all carrying it.
> Was that shade called raspberry ? It's cute.


I'm not 100% sure what the color is because it is an MFF bag so not a lot online about it. I've seen it called "berry" in most resale listing but occassionally have seen "raspberry". The color was main reason I bought it and why imo it looks less dated than some other siggy bags. It was not as common a color and especially in person the berry-on-berry C's don't jump out at you. And yes the fabric & lining on this bag is super sturdy with tight stitching throughout.


----------



## VintageViv

VintageViv said:


> I'm not 100% sure what the color is because it is an MFF bag so not a lot online about it. I've seen it called "berry" in most resale listing but occassionally have seen "raspberry". The color was main reason I bought it and why imo it looks less dated than some other siggy bags. It was not as common a color and especially in person the berry-on-berry C's don't jump out at you. And yes the fabric & lining on this bag is super sturdy with tight stitching throughout.



Also I have never dunked jacquard but I once found a tiny black stain on this bag (had sort of a waxy consistency yuck!) and I carefully spot-cleaned it with this laundry soap bar called Gallseife. It worked beautifully and got all the stain out.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

emilybug said:


> Poppy Whipstitch in vachetta. Ignore my fat belly....I’m 21 weeks preggo!
> View attachment 4430287
> 
> View attachment 4430288


Great bag and congratulations!!


----------



## Wendyann7

. Signature canteen.


----------



## LuvsElvis

TCB said:


> Tomorrow's Bag
> 
> View attachment 4422935


Love this Rogue!!!!


----------



## TCB

LuvsElvis said:


> Love this Rogue!!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## princess69

Woven Caroline


----------



## Tosa22

Brought my rogue 25 in dark denim to work today, along with my mother's day art from my 9 year old.


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> Woven Caroline
> View attachment 4431466


Glad to be twins with you on this classic beauty.


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Glad to be twins with you on this classic beauty.


----------



## houseof999

No bag. Just my Nolita wristlet at my DS1's graduation today.


----------



## shoes+handbags

houseof999 said:


> No bag. Just my Nolita wristlet at my DS1's graduation today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431797



I love your outfit! The wristlet goes PERFECTLY with it!


----------



## houseof999

shoes+handbags said:


> I love your outfit! The wristlet goes PERFECTLY with it!


Thank you! I accidentally matched my son. The colors of his shirt must have really left a good impression in my head this morning! [emoji38]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I accidentally matched my son. The colors of his shirt must have really left a good impression in my head this morning! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431858


Congratulations on his graduation! They grow up so fast! He looks so tall. You look great as usual.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Congratulations on his graduation! They grow up so fast! He looks so tall. You look great as usual.


Thank you! Yes, they do grow up fast! Though I'm only 5' tall and most kids can reach my height by 12 yrs old! [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## meepabeep

houseof999 said:


> No bag. Just my Nolita wristlet at my DS1's graduation today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431797





houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I accidentally matched my son. The colors of his shirt must have really left a good impression in my head this morning! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431858


Congrats! You both look great..I love the colors!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> No bag. Just my Nolita wristlet at my DS1's graduation today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431797


You look so pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## houseof999

meepabeep said:


> Congrats! You both look great..I love the colors!





Sunshine mama said:


> You look so pretty! Congratulations![emoji813]


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I accidentally matched my son. The colors of his shirt must have really left a good impression in my head this morning! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431858


Such a sweet couple!


----------



## tealocean

Tosa22 said:


> Brought my rogue 25 in dark denim to work today, along with my mother's day art from my 9 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431467


Beautiful bag & art! That is so sweet!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> No bag. Just my Nolita wristlet at my DS1's graduation today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431797


Coach needs to make a bag in the color of your gorgeous top!!  Coach, are you listening?

Happy graduation to your little man!


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I accidentally matched my son. The colors of his shirt must have really left a good impression in my head this morning! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431858



Awww. Cuties!!!  Congrats to your DS on his graduation [emoji16]


----------



## Tosa22

houseof999 said:


> No bag. Just my Nolita wristlet at my DS1's graduation today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431797


It matches perfectly!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> No bag. Just my Nolita wristlet at my DS1's graduation today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431797



Love the yellow/blue color combo!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I accidentally matched my son. The colors of his shirt must have really left a good impression in my head this morning! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431858



Awwww! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

tealocean said:


> Coach needs to make a bag in the color of your gorgeous top!!  Coach, are you listening?
> 
> Happy graduation to your little man!



YES they do!!!!


----------



## Molly0

Little old tote from ‘08.  
Still great leather


----------



## Caspin22

KH Rogue today.


----------



## meepabeep

Black Soho crossbody.


----------



## phoxxy

Lunch with this beauty..


----------



## SEWDimples

Yesterday, Black Dreamer Tote 34 with Whipstitch.




Today, Heather Grey Tea Rose Rogue 25.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

phoxxy said:


> Lunch with this beauty..


Yessssssss Hunti


----------



## AubergineSally

Carrying my glittery primrose market tote to brighten an otherwise damp, cold, gloomy, misty day in the state of Maine.


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, Black Dreamer Tote 34 with Whipstitch.
> 
> View attachment 4431965
> 
> 
> Today, Heather Grey Tea Rose Rogue 25.
> 
> View attachment 4432948


Beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

AubergineSally said:


> Carrying my glittery primrose market tote to brighten an otherwise damp, cold, gloomy, misty day in the state of Maine.
> 
> View attachment 4432990


Such a pretty color! The subtle glitter makes it even more fun! Love that.


----------



## princess69

Large Soft Borough


----------



## VintageViv

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4430869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Signature canteen.


Love this!


----------



## VintageViv

My trusty Companion and I, scoping out the deals at Home Goods.


----------



## meepabeep

Ms Chelsea.


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> Large Soft Borough
> View attachment 4433243


I have the same Soft Borough, except mine's the espresso color with loganberry edgepaint and the shoulder strap is missing. Other than that, it's exactly like yours!


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> I have the same Soft Borough, except mine's the espresso color with loganberry edgepaint and the shoulder strap is missing. Other than that, it's exactly like yours!


Identical twins!


----------



## branbran1984

Oxblood rogue with the whipstitched handles!


----------



## Caspin22

KH UFO Dog leather tote with KH boom box charm.


----------



## SEWDimples

Oxblood Regular Rogue with Prairie Rivets.


----------



## whateve

My favorite Legacy duffle.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Caspin22 said:


> KH UFO Dog leather tote with KH boom box charm.
> 
> View attachment 4433807



I love all your KH bags! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

meepabeep said:


> Ms Chelsea.



Cute! What is the color name?


----------



## Jeny09

Little Miss Regina.. [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## meepabeep

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! What is the color name?



Bright Pink...I think (hey that rhymes, lol). It's an FP delete from the outlet, and the tag didn't have a color name under the style#, so I went online to try and figure out what color it is. At first I thought it was Rouge, but when I looked again recently I found Bright Pink. Which makes more sense, because DKBPK is on the tag (duh).


----------



## LaVisioneer

Jeny09 said:


> Little Miss Regina.. [emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4434039



Regina 

Can you post a close up of the bag strap/how it attaches? I'm intrigued; I might want to try a similar look for my Regina.


----------



## Sunshine mama

meepabeep said:


> Ms Chelsea.


This pink!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4433682
> 
> 
> Oxblood rogue with the whipstitched handles!


This picture is very creative.  Love it!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> Little Miss Regina.. [emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4434039


Love the chain!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> My favorite Legacy duffle.


I can see why! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Jeny09

LaVisioneer said:


> Regina
> 
> Can you post a close up of the bag strap/how it attaches? I'm intrigued; I might want to try a similar look for my Regina.



Hi LV,

These how the strap attached to the bag just by regular hook.

Thought it gives little miss regina a different look with it [emoji4]


----------



## princess69

XL Julia Hobo


----------



## emilybug

Brown large Kristin hobo

She’s so slouchy she won’t even sit up and cooperate for a pic! [emoji38]


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Packing for our upcoming cruise.....


----------



## tealocean

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Packing for our upcoming cruise.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434762


Looks like fun! Those are so cute! Have a great time!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Packing for our upcoming cruise.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434762



Love all your beachy themed bags!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Yes, I love the look! Thanks for the photos!



Jeny09 said:


> Hi LV,
> 
> These how the strap attached to the bag just by regular hook.
> 
> Thought it gives little miss regina a different look with it [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4434156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434157


----------



## princess69

Slouchy MSB


----------



## meepabeep

Nubuck Sonoma 4396 (Sand?).


----------



## emilybug

princess69 said:


> Slouchy MSB
> View attachment 4435103



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## emilybug

Miss Aegean Lindsey


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Love all your beachy themed bags!


I thought you would!


----------



## Caspin22

princess69 said:


> Slouchy MSB
> View attachment 4435103



One of many I regret selling over the years.  Gorgeous!


----------



## princess69

emilybug said:


> Miss Aegean Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435415
> View attachment 4435416


A gorgeous blast from the past!


----------



## princess69

Caspin22 said:


> One of many I regret selling over the years.  Gorgeous!


Thanks!  I also have regrets over older styles that I’ve sold.


----------



## Winterfell5

CoachMaven said:


> My Bleecker Daily bag in Pink Ruby today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430027


So nice to see the Daily Bag again!  I have this bag in the color “silt.”  It’s been laying flat in one of my bureau drawers for a looong time now, but seeing your bag has reminded me to take it out and use it again!  The leather is so soft and beautiful!  Coach deleted this lovely versatile bag way too soon. Thanks for showing yours!


----------



## tealocean

emilybug said:


> Miss Aegean Lindsey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435415
> View attachment 4435416


 I can just imagine this is one of those colors that's even better in real life!!


----------



## emilybug

tealocean said:


> I can just imagine this is one of those colors that's even better in real life!!



It really is!  I haven’t carried it in ages and I’d forgotten just how pretty it is!


----------



## CoachMaven

Winterfell5 said:


> So nice to see the Daily Bag again!  I have this bag in the color “silt.”  It’s been laying flat in one of my bureau drawers for a looong time now, but seeing your bag has reminded me to take it out and use it again!  The leather is so soft and beautiful!  Coach deleted this lovely versatile bag way too soon. Thanks for showing yours!


I had that color too! I ended up giving it to my mother because her black one's zipper broke after 3 yrs of continual use, and she loved it so much. I have it in Sea Mist also, and the Lemon is on its way. These are my go to bags for summer and travel!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought you would!



[emoji3][emoji907][emoji225][emoji173]️


----------



## barskin

My monochromatic smooth/metallic/suede leather Dreamer with my new charm. As I mentioned in another thread, I was showin' off the new charm in my local boutique. Yup, I was beggin' for compliments. Unfortunately, I couldn't get a good picture of the sparkle from the rhinestones on the charm.


----------



## Donttellmyhusband




----------



## CoachMaven

My new to me Bleecker Daily bag in Lemon. I'm on a Daily kick lately!


----------



## barskin

Donttellmyhusband said:


> View attachment 4436814


Oh, I love the Mason! I don't have one, but I do have that glittery metal butterfly charm.


----------



## meepabeep

Ms Steel Madison.


----------



## princess69

Mini Tanner


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Mini Tanner
> View attachment 4437250


Mini?


----------



## VintageViv

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4433682
> 
> 
> Oxblood rogue with the whipstitched handles!


Such a stunning color combo and I love whipstitched detailing. I always like it when brands use structural elements and techniques to make an aesthetic statement.


----------



## VintageViv

whateve said:


> My favorite Legacy duffle.


Love the fox! Is it Coach piece or another brand?


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> Mini Tanner
> View attachment 4437250



Love it!!! You’re welcome for the enabling. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mini?



LOL!  Yes, I actually do carry small bags. ​


----------



## VintageViv

Janice tagged along to my Saturday date night with Mr. VV and still got her today. This is the bag I have from the Costa Rica plant btw (made in 2002 I believe) and as you can see the leather from the CR plant was super buttery!


----------



## VintageViv

CoachMaven said:


> My new to me Bleecker Daily bag in Lemon. I'm on a Daily kick lately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436839


Oh man @CoachMaven  between the lemon and the pink you have me majorly crushing on the Bleecker Daily!!! And I hope @Winterfell5 posts her Daily in "silt"!


----------



## CoachMaven

VintageViv said:


> Oh man @CoachMaven  between the lemon and the pink you have me majorly crushing on the Bleecker Daily!!! And I hope @Winterfell5 posts her Daily in "silt"!


They are easy to crush on. I don't know if I should make it worse, but I also have this in Sea Mist, which is my photo of it below.


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Love it!!! You’re welcome for the enabling. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I can’t wait to see the enabling you’re gonna do during SAS.


----------



## VintageViv

CoachMaven said:


> They are easy to crush on. I don't know if I should make it worse, but I also have this in Sea Mist, which is my photo of it below.
> View attachment 4437292


Love it!  Though I would be too scared to carry such a light color. Even the lemon makes me nervous. I usually play it safe with darker neutrals... prob why I am so entranced by your colorful bags.


----------



## CoachMaven

VintageViv said:


> Love it!  Though I would be too scared to carry such a light color. Even the lemon makes me nervous. I usually play it safe with darker neutrals... prob why I am so entranced by your colorful bags.


I wear a lot of neutral colors, so I get colorful bags for contrast most of the time. My favorite color in bags tend to be red...and white! I am a sucker for white bags. I would love to eventually get a vintage white, but I haven't decided what style yet.


----------



## VintageViv

CoachMaven said:


> I wear a lot of neutral colors, so I get colorful bags for contrast most of the time. My favorite color in bags tend to be red...and white! I am a sucker for white bags. I would love to eventually get a vintage white, but I haven't decided what style yet.


Oooh white! Nice but I just can't. It would stress me out too much  I will have to get my white bag fix vicariously from TPF  Love red but man the vintage red bags always cost so much more online sigh. I love the red bucket I got at a Salvation Army though. It is just beat up enough that it still looks great but I don't stress about it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> LOL!  Yes, I actually do carry small bags. ​


Jajaja. We changed


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## FloraDB

meepabeep said:


> Ms. Chelsea.


She is gorgeous! I really love the design


----------



## FloraDB

Tea rose Dinky 24 in Brass/Bordeaux on her designated desk hook.


----------



## baghabitz34

CoachMaven said:


> My Bleecker Daily bag in Pink Ruby today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430027


Love that color!


----------



## Caspin22

FloraDB said:


> View attachment 4438369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea rose Dinky 24 in Brass/Bordeaux on her designated desk hook.



This is lovely.  I'm not usually a fan of brass hardware, but it's a perfect mix with these colors!


----------



## baghabitz34

Tosa22 said:


> Brought my rogue 25 in dark denim to work today, along with my mother's day art from my 9 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431467


Like the bag, love the art work


----------



## baghabitz34

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4433682
> 
> 
> Oxblood rogue with the whipstitched handles!


Gorgeous! The pics on the Coach site do not do this bag justice, it’s so pretty in real life


----------



## holiday123

Nomad came to work with me today.


----------



## meepabeep

FloraDB said:


> She is gorgeous! I really love the design



Thank you!


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Hunti!  We are twins!  I pulled mine out last night, too!  You inspired me a few weeks ago with the feather charm you chose.  It looks like your's is more lavender?  I ordered the dusty rose one via a found order a week or so ago.  Here's a photo of mine!  Love the tone on tone look!


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Nomad came to work with me today.


Do you find a lot of use for the bow charm?  It is pretty neutral, I guess.  I think it is sold out now.  I debated on this and the bow that is a light peach tone stone.  That one is kind of heavy and kind of washed out so not sure what I'd use that one on other than chalk?


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> Do you find a lot of use for the bow charm?  It is pretty neutral, I guess.  I think it is sold out now.  I debated on this and the bow that is a light peach tone stone.  That one is kind of heavy and kind of washed out so not sure what I'd use that one on other than chalk?


No actually this is the first bag I have been able to use it with, but it keeps clanking on the hangtag.  I haven't really tried to add it to many bags though because of the weight. I got at Dillards' New Years Day sale so it was 65% then 50% off....so for $13 I'm ok finding a place for it...was going to try on a rogue tote, but it might bounce too much on there too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Hunti!  We are twins!  I pulled mine out last night, too!  You inspired me a few weeks ago with the feather charm you chose.  It looks like your's is more lavender?  I ordered the dusty rose one via a found order a week or so ago.  Here's a photo of mine!  Love the tone on tone look!
> View attachment 4438907


We friend twins


----------



## SEWDimples

Reed Krakoff Peridot RDK Hobo.


----------



## baghabitz34

First day out for this blue cutie


----------



## Molly0

Bleecker Satchel from 2000 that I added a “Willis” shoulder strap to.


----------



## whateve

VintageViv said:


> Love the fox! Is it Coach piece or another brand?


Thanks! It's Coach. It's from around 2008. Style #92357. It's very hard to find. I paid more than retail for it. Coach used to make many cute animal keychains. They are my favorites.


----------



## princess69

Rogue Tote


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Rogue Tote
> View attachment 4439294


I like


----------



## emilybug

Bleecker Daily Shoulder Bag in Love Red


----------



## CoachMaven

emilybug said:


> Bleecker Daily Shoulder Bag in Love Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4439322


Hey hey! Bag cousins! Still in mine in Lemon


----------



## Caspin22

princess69 said:


> Rogue Tote
> View attachment 4439294



LOVE me some smooth grey leather!!!!!!!!


----------



## princess69

Caspin22 said:


> LOVE me some smooth grey leather!!!!!!!!


I wish Coach did more smooth glovetanned leather bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

Midnight Navy Smooth leather Cooper with Boarder Rivets.


----------



## tealocean

princess69 said:


> Rogue Tote
> View attachment 4439294


This leather looks amazing!


----------



## emilybug

CoachMaven said:


> Hey hey! Bag cousins! Still in mine in Lemon


Twins then! I have the lemon also!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## bellesister

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, my tearose Parker in washed red.
> 
> May the 4th be with you!


so pretty.....


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


I remember when you would never put a fob on a bag lol.


----------



## princess69

Traveling light today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> I remember when you would never put a fob on a bag lol.


Lolol. You know me Sissy


----------



## Caspin22

New Rexy canvas Tote 42. I’m in love.


----------



## baghabitz34

princess69 said:


> Traveling light today.
> View attachment 4440352


Bag Twins! That has been my favorite bag on the weekends lately


----------



## SEWDimples

KH Black Love tote with black link clutch.


----------



## princess69

baghabitz34 said:


> Bag Twins! That has been my favorite bag on the weekends lately


Hey twin!  I love this one so much, I just bought one of the ombré ones.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> KH Black Love tote with black link clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4440999


Clutch  twins


----------



## Iluvhaute

SEWDimples said:


> Midnight Navy Smooth leather Cooper with Boarder Rivets.
> 
> View attachment 4439724


The Cooper is just a beautiful bag. Yours is beautiful. I just love mine.


----------



## SEWDimples

Iluvhaute said:


> The Cooper is just a beautiful bag. Yours is beautiful. I just love mine.


I agree. Like it so much.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

SEWDimples said:


> KH Black Love tote with black link clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4440999


Beautiful! Where di you get it?


----------



## SEWDimples

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Beautiful! Where di you get it?


Thank you! I found it at the outlet over a year ago. It is from the KH outlet collection.


----------



## princess69

Suede Rogue


----------



## SEWDimples

Tea Rose Dusty Rose Bandit 39.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Suede Rogue
> View attachment 4441290


Tanning


----------



## barskin

My new baby, Rogue 25 with rivets and tea rose hardware details.


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> Suede Rogue
> View attachment 4441290


Tried to hit the “like” button 10 times.


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Tried to hit the “like” button 10 times.


Awww, thanks!


----------



## Caspin22

SEWDimples said:


> KH Black Love tote with black link clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4440999



LOVE both!!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

princess69 said:


> Suede Rogue
> View attachment 4441290


Beautiful!!!


----------



## princess69

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mini Sierra


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

vintage Convertible Clutch in British Tan


----------



## keishapie1973

Butterscotch Saddle...


----------



## SEWDimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Butterscotch Saddle...


Congrats! I like it. I did not realize the sides were oxblood. Enjoy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> View attachment 4441974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage Convertible Clutch in British Tan


Your bag looks awesome with that beautiful dress!


----------



## Sunshine mama

keishapie1973 said:


> Butterscotch Saddle...


Love this!!! Looks PERFECT on you.


----------



## shoes+handbags

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> View attachment 4441974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage Convertible Clutch in British Tan


Great picture! The pattern on your dress is beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

keishapie1973 said:


> Butterscotch Saddle...


Hey friend


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mr KH


----------



## keishapie1973

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I like it. I did not realize the sides were oxblood. Enjoy.





Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!!! Looks PERFECT on you.



Thank you...



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hey friend



Hey, Girl...


----------



## MKB0925

keishapie1973 said:


> Butterscotch Saddle...


Love and looks great on you!!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag looks awesome with that beautiful dress!


Hey, SM! Thank you!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

shoes+handbags said:


> Great picture! The pattern on your dress is beautiful!


Thanks so much, s+h!


----------



## JVSXOXO

My Rogue tote on its first international trip. Hello from Bermuda!


----------



## SEWDimples

JVSXOXO said:


> My Rogue tote on its first international trip. Hello from Bermuda!
> 
> View attachment 4442436


Gorgeous! The bag and scenery.


----------



## emilybug

Another oldie.  Soho hobo (large) in saddle.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JVSXOXO said:


> My Rogue tote on its first international trip. Hello from Bermuda!
> 
> View attachment 4442436


I am soooo jealous of your Rogue!!!
I wish I were your handbag!


----------



## Bagmedic

princess69 said:


> Suede Rogue
> View attachment 4441290


I'm not brave enough to take mine out!


----------



## Bagmedic

keishapie1973 said:


> Butterscotch Saddle...


That bag looks good size.  It is bigger than a 23, right?  Love it especially the colorblock and snake!


----------



## Bagmedic

JVSXOXO said:


> My Rogue tote on its first international trip. Hello from Bermuda!
> 
> View attachment 4442436


What color is it?  Black?


----------



## princess69

Bagmedic said:


> I'm not brave enough to take mine out!


Don’t be scared!


----------



## Sunshine mama

princess69 said:


> Don’t be scared!


I agree with you! Maybe there is a good spray for suede for protection?


----------



## michellelb1

Ombré Camera Bag!


----------



## meepabeep

I've been carrying Coach SLG's inside my MK Ginny for the last few days.


----------



## Bagmedic

Sunshine mama said:


> I agree with you! Maybe there is a good spray for suede for protection?


I heard the spray from Nordstrom works well from a comment here on the forum.  I have some...need to use it AND the bag!


----------



## tealocean

michellelb1 said:


> Ombré Camera Bag!
> View attachment 4442933


The ombre colors!


----------



## musiclover

barskin said:


> My new baby, Rogue 25 with rivets and tea rose hardware details.
> View attachment 4441447


This is so beautiful that I feel compelled to buy one!  

Twins on the charm!  I have mine hanging on my black Rogue with rivets.  I love the tearose details, too!


----------



## princess69

michellelb1 said:


> Ombré Camera Bag!
> View attachment 4442933



Twins!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Butterscotch Saddle...


The bag looks awesome on you!! Cute!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> View attachment 4441974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage Convertible Clutch in British Tan


So cute! Loving your dress!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

michellelb1 said:


> Ombré Camera Bag!
> View attachment 4442933


Looks super cute on you! Looks like I’m wearing exact same color polish as you, even with the glitter.


----------



## BeachBagGal

A day at the farmer’s market and lunch. . My Nolita with the thin black Coach leather strap I just purchased from SAS.


----------



## SEWDimples

Reed Krakoff Vachetta Grommet Cadet Hobo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> Reed Krakoff Vachetta Grommet Cadet Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4443402


Remember to wipe the butter off the table when you leave!


----------



## Lake Effect

From one end my Coach spectrum to another this week! Made in NYC City bag.
Eta VB sunglass holder peeking out the back flap.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute! Loving your dress!!



Thank you, BBGal!


----------



## SandraElle

SEWDimples said:


> Reed Krakoff Vachetta Grommet Cadet Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4443402



OMG. This checks ALLLLLL the boxes. How dare you have it and not me?


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Reed Krakoff Vachetta Grommet Cadet Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4443402


This is gorgeous! Did you get it recently?


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Reed Krakoff Vachetta Grommet Cadet Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4443402


Beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> Remember to wipe the butter off the table when you leave!


Thanks! It is a very unique purse.



SandraElle said:


> OMG. This checks ALLLLLL the boxes. How dare you have it and not me?


Thanks! 



whateve said:


> This is gorgeous! Did you get it recently?


Thanks! No, I bought it on resale market last March 2018. I'm not sure why it took me so long to use it. It is similar to RK RDK Hobo.



Bagmedic said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Reed Krakoff Vachetta Grommet Cadet Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4443402


 oh the smooshy- ness! Would anyone not on tPF get this? Lol



Sunshine mama said:


> Remember to wipe the butter off the table when you leave!


 I am looking/waiting for some thing from the Bleeker line circa 2011 in this leather/color! I could live in an entire wardrobe in this color. I once had a linen Jones NY pantsuit in this color and found a sweater that was a dead on match from Lands End. And I had a pair of jeans in this color too!


----------



## redwood66

Beechwood Rogue 25 with Stickman.


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> Beechwood Rogue 25 with Stickman.
> 
> View attachment 4444290


I really like Beechwood. It is a great color. I have it in smooth leather Regular Rogue and Bandit 39. The charm looks perfect with this bag and color.


----------



## Winterfell5

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4443463
> 
> From one end my Coach spectrum to another this week! Made in NYC City bag.
> Eta VB sunglass holder peeking out the back flap.


I have this City bag in the color mahogany, a very rich, dark brown.  It was the first Coach bag I ever bought, and I still have it.  It's still in mint condition.  I paid $126. for it, brand new, and I remember feeling so guilty that I spent so much money on a bag!!  LOL!!  That bag started my Coach addiction.  I have several other vintage bags which I purchased years ago, and I've kept every one of them.


----------



## baghabitz34

barskin said:


> My new baby, Rogue 25 with rivets and tea rose hardware details.
> View attachment 4441447


Bag twins. Love that little blue cutie


----------



## baghabitz34

JVSXOXO said:


> My Rogue tote on its first international trip. Hello from Bermuda!
> 
> View attachment 4442436


Like the bag, love the scenery!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Vintage Carnival with Rainbow strap


----------



## SEWDimples

Chalk Rogue tote with Boarder Rivets. First time using this bag.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Bagmedic said:


> What color is it?  Black?



It's the grey color! Last day in paradise.


----------



## SEWDimples

JVSXOXO said:


> It's the grey color! Last day in paradise.
> View attachment 4445017


Beautiful! I wish me and my Rogue tote were there.


----------



## Bagmedic

JVSXOXO said:


> It's the grey color! Last day in paradise.
> View attachment 4445017


This was the first rogue tote I purchased and only because an SA at the outlet ordered it for herself and didn't like it.  An SA I work with there called me because she thought I'd be interested so I decided to try it.  I got it at a good price before the 1941 collection was going to outlet, too.  Well....this was the first of many.  I really like it and it works better for me than the market tote.  I think they are great bags when you're going out all day like in the summer and can throw in a water bottle, shawl or sweater, book, and all else you carry.  Not just for work days!


----------



## TCB

Dreamer with my mama's Yorkie


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big 36


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big 36


I'd love to see a "what's in my bag" post! You love those big bags!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> I'd love to see a "what's in my bag" post! You love those big bags!


Here you go. I change accessories about everything 2 months


----------



## Newpurselove

One of my favorites out for sushi


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here you go. I change accessories about everything 2 months


Omg how do you remember which card went in what wallet? Love all that 1941 Red


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Omg how do you remember which card went in what wallet? Love all that 1941 Red


Lolololol. I love that red too


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Here you go. I change accessories about everything 2 months


Thank you!  I see why the larger bags work for you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Thank you!  I see why the larger bags work for you!


Lolol.


----------



## SEWDimples

Day 2 - Chalk Rogue Tote. I really really like this bag. I should have used it sooner. I might have to order melon with links.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Willis Bag with an outlet novelty strap


----------



## Addicted to bags

Love this vintage Biltmore


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Sage


----------



## princess69

Rogue


----------



## Ireiki4u

Addicted to bags said:


> Love this vintage Biltmore
> 
> View attachment 4446480
> View attachment 4446481


Me to...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Love this vintage Biltmore
> 
> View attachment 4446480
> View attachment 4446481


You did it to me twice in one morning!


----------



## CoachMaven

Carrying one of my all time favorites, Rogue in 1941 Red


----------



## TCB

I don't even know how old this is. I've had it forever, and I can't even remember the year I bought it. Early 2000's??


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> Carrying one of my all time favorites, Rogue in 1941 Red
> View attachment 4446842


Every time I see this bag!  I really need a zip top bag, but if I didn't, this would be the one I'd carry!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Taft Bag


----------



## Lake Effect

Flea market find!


----------



## JVSXOXO

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! I wish me and my Rogue tote were there.


I wish we didn't have to leave! It's so beautiful there. Today was my last day at my job. New one starts Monday! 





Bagmedic said:


> This was the first rogue tote I purchased and only because an SA at the outlet ordered it for herself and didn't like it.  An SA I work with there called me because she thought I'd be interested so I decided to try it.  I got it at a good price before the 1941 collection was going to outlet, too.  Well....this was the first of many.  I really like it and it works better for me than the market tote.  I think they are great bags when you're going out all day like in the summer and can throw in a water bottle, shawl or sweater, book, and all else you carry.  Not just for work days!


 
I can already tell that this tote's going to get a lot of use. I definitely need another one or two LOL


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Ace Satchel. I love how soft the leather is on this bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Ace Satchel. I love how soft the leather is on this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4447235


This is on my list to rehome!


----------



## Tosa22

Addicted to bags said:


> Love this vintage Biltmore
> 
> View attachment 4446480
> View attachment 4446481


So pretty!


----------



## Tosa22

My Rogue 25 in light saddle keeping me company at my son's baseball game.


----------



## tealocean

Addicted to bags said:


> Love this vintage Biltmore
> 
> View attachment 4446480
> View attachment 4446481


 Gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> You did it to me twice in one morning!


 That red!


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> Carrying one of my all time favorites, Rogue in 1941 Red
> View attachment 4446842


 So beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Taft Bag
> 
> View attachment 4447120


Nice leather! I haven't seen one of these. I love your polka dot dress too!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

tealocean said:


> Nice leather! I haven't seen one of these. I love your polka dot dress too!



Thanks, TO! The Taft is quite roomy. This one was made in Costa Rica.


----------



## Addicted to bags

tealocean said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you tealocean


----------



## Jeny09

Addicted to bags said:


> Love this vintage Biltmore
> 
> View attachment 4446480
> View attachment 4446481


What a stunning bag!!


----------



## Jeny09

Carrying little miss Regina this week


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jeny09 said:


> View attachment 4447421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying little miss Regina this week


Charm makes Miss Regina even cuter


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Ace Satchel. I love how soft the leather is on this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4447235


Love you bag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tattoo


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tattoo


Twins!  Great tote.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Twins!  Great tote.


Yes. Ya fault I have it. You and Poo


----------



## Weekend shopper

Coach Parker.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> This is on my list to rehome!


Why?


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Why?


I mis-posted, or wasn’t clear. I want to find one so I can rehome it. In my closet


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> I mis-posted, or wasn’t clear. I want to find one so I can rehome it. In my closet


Got it. I really like this Ace Satchel. If I see one I will let you know.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Got it. I really like this Ace Satchel. If I see one I will let you know.


Since I totally lucked into that Cornflower Ace, I am hoping for lightening to strike twice.


----------



## Jeny09

Addicted to bags said:


> Charm makes Miss Regina even cuter


Thanks ATB


----------



## VintageViv

emilybug said:


> Another oldie.  Soho hobo (large) in saddle.


I love the older Soho styles!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Blue


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Blue


Another great Bandit 39.


----------



## faintlymacabre

"Large" clutch with Dinky chain strap


----------



## tealocean

faintlymacabre said:


> "Large" clutch with Dinky chain strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448539


That's a pretty pairing!


----------



## SEWDimples

Beechwood Colorblock Regular Rogue. I really like this Rogue for spring and summer.


----------



## Molly0

I thrifted a cute little Sig wristlet today, seems brand new, that I added a Coach strap from another bag to wear shoulder or crossbody for, get this, $1.69!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Room for essentials, phone, lipstick, wallet, & keys.


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Beechwood Colorblock Regular Rogue. I really like this Rogue for spring and summer.
> 
> View attachment 4448996


That smooth leather is gorgeous, and the color is really classy! Beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

Molly0 said:


> I thrifted a cute little Sig wristlet today, seems brand new, that I added a Coach strap from another bag to wear shoulder or crossbody for, get this, $1.69!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4449103
> 
> View attachment 4449104
> 
> Room for essentials, phone, lipstick, wallet, & keys.


Congrats on such a cute and new condition find!


----------



## houseof999

Forest green Swagger


----------



## Teagaggle

Hubby, me & my Cassie on our way to a car show.


----------



## Tosa22

houseof999 said:


> Forest green Swagger


Love the color and the whipstitch!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Teagaggle said:


> Hubby, me & my Cassie on our way to a car show.
> View attachment 4449498



Love this, Teagaggle!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

NYC Stewardess Bag (smaller version with ID window under the flap)


----------



## Iamminda

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> NYC Stewardess Bag (smaller version with ID window under the flap)
> View attachment 4449591



Beautiful picture.  You always look nice in every picture but I am really really loving this dress/shoe combo


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful picture.  You always look nice in every picture but I am really really loving this dress/shoe combo


Me too! She looks amazing.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful picture.  You always look nice in every picture but I am really really loving this dress/shoe combo





SEWDimples said:


> Me too! She looks amazing.



Thanks you guys! ❤️ I love jeans but flowy maxi dresses & sandals are my favorite (weather permitting, of course  )!

(P.S. - I didn’t post a full dress picture here as I was thinking a close up of my bag might be better but I’ve been adding more pics on my blog.)


----------



## Iamminda

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Thanks you guys! ❤️ I love jeans but flowy maxi dresses & sandals are my favorite (weather permitting, of course  )!
> 
> (P.S. - I didn’t post a full dress picture here as I was thinking a close up of my bag might be better but I’ve been adding more pics on my blog.)



Looking forward to checking out your blog


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> Me too! She looks amazing.


Me 3!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> NYC Stewardess Bag (smaller version with ID window under the flap)
> View attachment 4449591


You look VERY PRETTY!!!


----------



## karman

Didn’t mean to switch to a new bag so soon, but I was trying this on and just felt it goes much better with my outfit than some of the LV bags I had planned to carry this weekend!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Forest green Swagger


 The color made me swoon.  Beautiful bag!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Hubby, me & my Cassie on our way to a car show.
> View attachment 4449498


Those little metal tea roses are gorgeous on your bag!


----------



## tealocean

karman said:


> Didn’t mean to switch to a new bag so soon, but I was trying this on and just felt it goes much better with my outfit than some of the LV bags I had planned to carry this weekend!


This is so cute and great on you!


----------



## Marlies

CoachMaven said:


> Carrying one of my all time favorites, Rogue in 1941 Red
> View attachment 4446842


Wow! That’s a sharp looking bag!  LOVE the red!  I have an Edie in this red.


----------



## karman

tealocean said:


> This is so cute and great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Iamminda said:


> Looking forward to checking out your blog





Sunshine mama said:


> Me 3!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> You look VERY PRETTY!!!



 Thanks for your sweetness!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

karman said:


> Didn’t mean to switch to a new bag so soon, but I was trying this on and just felt it goes much better with my outfit than some of the LV bags I had planned to carry this weekend!


 Cute bag! Love your dress!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Molly0 said:


> I thrifted a cute little Sig wristlet today, seems brand new, that I added a Coach strap from another bag to wear shoulder or crossbody for, get this, $1.69!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4449103
> 
> View attachment 4449104
> 
> Room for essentials, phone, lipstick, wallet, & keys.


Perfect! What a steal!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Forest green Swagger


That color!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> NYC Stewardess Bag (smaller version with ID window under the flap)
> View attachment 4449591


Nice! Super cute dress too! Great combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

karman said:


> Didn’t mean to switch to a new bag so soon, but I was trying this on and just felt it goes much better with my outfit than some of the LV bags I had planned to carry this weekend!


Looks cute with your dress!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Super cute dress too! Great combo!


Thank you, BBGal!!


----------



## karman

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks cute with your dress!


Thank you!!


----------



## karman

Not carrying this but left my vachetta Borough out to suntan and one of my cats got into the stuffing paper and knocked over my bag LOL


----------



## BeachBagGal

karman said:


> Not carrying this but left my vachetta Borough out to suntan and one of my cats got into the stuffing paper and knocked over my bag LOL


Lol. Your cat has the look of guilt.  Haha


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Quilted and riveted leather Parker.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Black Quilted and riveted leather Parker.
> 
> View attachment 4450558


Love this combo - so classy! ❤️


----------



## Minchanka

A work of art, right?


----------



## karman

BeachBagGal said:


> Lol. Your cat has the look of guilt.  Haha


Haha, she knows she’s in trouble!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caroline


----------



## sandyclaws

SEWDimples said:


> Black Quilted and riveted leather Parker.
> 
> View attachment 4450558


ooooooooo can't go wrong with black leather and studs!!! 


Minchanka said:


> A work of art, right?
> 
> View attachment 4450656


amazing leather


----------



## VintageViv

Molly0 said:


> I thrifted a cute little Sig wristlet today, seems brand new, that I added a Coach strap from another bag to wear shoulder or crossbody for, get this, $1.69!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4449103
> 
> View attachment 4449104
> 
> Room for essentials, phone, lipstick, wallet, & keys.


That looks AMAZING! And what a find! I have so many removable straps I should totally do that to a large wristlet.


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Black Quilted and riveted leather Parker.
> 
> View attachment 4450558


Beautiful Parker!


----------



## meepabeep

I carried Miss Chelsea earlier today.


----------



## Narnanz

My night out...Quiz night...with my thrifted Coach Parker shoulder bag...so love this bag....so love it more that I got it for NZ$9


----------



## laurenshepherd47

meepabeep said:


> I carried Miss Chelsea earlier today.


That is stunning!!! Never seen this one before!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

1941 Red


----------



## princess69

Cheating with Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Cheating with Rebecca Minkoff
> View attachment 4452080


That color is fire


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> That color is fire


Thanks!  And she's big!


----------



## meepabeep

laurenshepherd47 said:


> That is stunning!!! Never seen this one before!



Thank you!  I'd never seen it before either. I found it by accident when I was looking for something else.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with Michael Kors. I needed some color to brighten my black wardrobe.


----------



## Tosa22

princess69 said:


> Cheating with Rebecca Minkoff
> View attachment 4452080


Gorgeous color!


----------



## princess69

Tosa22 said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thank you!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Narnanz said:


> My night out...Quiz night...with my thrifted Coach Parker shoulder bag...so love this bag....so love it more that I got it for NZ$9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4451884


Buttery soft leather on that one is yummy!


----------



## laurenshepherd47

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Buttery soft leather on that one is yummy!


That's exactly the right word - buttery soft and yummy hahaha


----------



## anthrosphere

Beautiful day today.


----------



## Winterfell5

Minchanka said:


> A work of art, right?
> 
> View attachment 4450656


I have this same duffle bag in black.  Just pure rawhide, unlined, gorgeous leather.


----------



## qann77

Carrying my Parker Wave bag today. Very light weight and spacious to me. I’ve not bought anything with a tea rose from Coach as always felt its OTT. But this...! The rose lock clasp just feels so feminine.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Rogue Tote


----------



## carterazo

I haven't posted in a while. I decided to carry my Rogue as a tote. Added this sweet fob to tie in with my outfit.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> I haven't posted in a while. I decided to carry my Rogue as a tote. Added this sweet fob to tie in with my outfit.
> View attachment 4453232


----------



## Specialk22

Cassie joining me at work today


----------



## holiday123

carterazo said:


> I haven't posted in a while. I decided to carry my Rogue as a tote. Added this sweet fob to tie in with my outfit.
> View attachment 4453232


Love it with that charm


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> I haven't posted in a while. I decided to carry my Rogue as a tote. Added this sweet fob to tie in with my outfit.
> View attachment 4453232


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


>


My thoughts, exactly!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


>





tealocean said:


>





tealocean said:


> My thoughts, exactly!



You  guys are so funny!
Thanks, though!


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Love it with that charm


Thank you!


----------



## laurenrr

qann77 said:


> View attachment 4452818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my Parker Wave bag today. Very light weight and spacious to me. I’ve not bought anything with a tea rose from Coach as always felt its OTT. But this...! The rose lock clasp just feels so feminine.


I need this bag


----------



## muchstuff

Took a chance and purchased the smaller Bandit in the same colourway as my large, figured I would rehome whichever size didn't work. LOVE the smaller size, going to rehome the large and maybe get the small in black too if I can find it...


----------



## shoes+handbags

The perfect bag for Field Day at my kid's school.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bordeaux Regular Dakotah with tea rose bag charm.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Love this one!  Is it regular or 36?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Love this one!  Is it regular or 36?


Regular


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Love my Prussian Blue, bag twins!!


----------



## Caspin22

I injured my foot and am on a knee scooter, so I’m carrying my beloved Groot backpack as a bag, but I thought I’d showcase the lovely Coach items that are inside!


----------



## reginatina

Caspin22 said:


> I injured my foot and am on a knee scooter, so I’m carrying my beloved Groot backpack as a bag, but I thought I’d showcase the lovely Coach items that are inside!


Loungefly makes the cutest mini backpacks.  They're great quality. I have four Hello Kitty ones and always have to tell myself I don't need anymore when I see the new designs.


----------



## VintageViv

Cheating on my Coaches with my other love today: vintage Dooney!


----------



## Caspin22

reginatina said:


> View attachment 4455340
> 
> Loungefly makes the cutest mini backpacks.  They're great quality. I have four Hello Kitty ones and always have to tell myself I don't need anymore when I see the new designs.



I agree, they are the perfect small bag, and so fun.    Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## redwood66

At the airport with my rogue link tote in graphite and the denim poppy crossbody that I can't remember the name of.


----------



## laurenrr




----------



## SEWDimples

KH Saddle Tote.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## princess69

.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


You keep making me want bags I never wanted before!  LOL


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> You keep making me want bags I never wanted before!  LOL


Lolol


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Gorgeous color and great quality bag. Twins. I cannot wait to use mine.


----------



## carterazo

muchstuff said:


> Took a chance and purchased the smaller Bandit in the same colourway as my large, figured I would rehome whichever size didn't work. LOVE the smaller size, going to rehome the large and maybe get the small in black too if I can find it...
> View attachment 4453892


Congrats! The small is a great size. And that leather is so yummy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Caspin22 said:


> I injured my foot and am on a knee scooter, so I’m carrying my beloved Groot backpack as a bag, but I thought I’d showcase the lovely Coach items that are inside!


Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## VintageViv

Was running a lot of errands today and that always calls for "Bagness" - that's my name for this Bleecker Tote because.... well Bagness is just so much bag!


----------



## Lake Effect

VintageViv said:


> Was running a lot of errands today and that always calls for "Bagness" - that's my name for this Bleecker Tote because.... well Bagness is just so much bag!


Twins! Although mine is a bit scruffier! And holds my rehab potions at the moment 
Glad to see someone else appreciate the Bleeker topstitching. I have to keep myself from randomly buying the #930x styles!


----------



## meepabeep

Ms Kristin.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

meepabeep said:


> Ms Kristin.


This is awesome, I've never seen it before!


----------



## meepabeep

Luvpurplepurses said:


> This is awesome, I've never seen it before!


Thank you!  I'd never seen it before either, I found it on eBay (searching for Coach leopard).


----------



## musiclover

The roses are out in the school garden so I took a couple of pics of my Charlie in cadet blue with pink crystal rivets and beautiful tearose charm. 





I used this bag quite often for work and it’s a very functional design, in addition to simply being a really gorgeous handbag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> The roses are out in the school garden so I took a couple of pics of my Charlie in cadet blue with pink crystal rivets and beautiful tearose charm.
> View attachment 4459030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4459029
> 
> I used this bag quite often for work and it’s a very functional design, in addition to simply being a really gorgeous handbag.


I love your pic!! ❤️


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> I love your pic!! ❤️


Thank you, BBG!  Never enough roses!


----------



## Iluvhaute

musiclover said:


> The roses are out in the school garden so I took a couple of pics of my Charlie in cadet blue with pink crystal rivets and beautiful tearose charm.
> View attachment 4459030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4459029
> 
> I used this bag quite often for work and it’s a very functional design, in addition to simply being a really gorgeous handbag.



Beautiful!


----------



## musiclover

Iluvhaute said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, Iluvhaute!  I love Coach blues so have made a small collection of beautiful blue handbags over the past couple of years.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Barney


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Barney


Beautiful!


----------



## princess69

Today


----------



## qann77

Took the Rexy tote and foldover clutch out today to run some errands. The tote turned out to be a lot heavier than expected.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Beautiful!


Ty boo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Today
> View attachment 4459346


You got it!!!!!


----------



## meepabeep

Cheating w/ my red Tod's bag.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

musiclover said:


> The roses are out in the school garden so I took a couple of pics of my Charlie in cadet blue with pink crystal rivets and beautiful tearose charm.
> View attachment 4459030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4459029
> 
> I used this bag quite often for work and it’s a very functional design, in addition to simply being a really gorgeous handbag.


Beautiful and the charm is perfect, it highlights the crystal rivets!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> The roses are out in the school garden so I took a couple of pics of my Charlie in cadet blue with pink crystal rivets and beautiful tearose charm.
> View attachment 4459030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4459029
> 
> I used this bag quite often for work and it’s a very functional design, in addition to simply being a really gorgeous handbag.


This is really beautiful!!! (Bag and roses! ) The blue is stunning in the sunlight!


----------



## musiclover

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful and the charm is perfect, it highlights the crystal rivets!


Thank you, LPP!  When I bought this particular Charlie I had that charm in mind and I was so lucky to find the last one in the store!  I like a good match on the hardware of bags and charms if I can do it.  The bag is a good size so the tearose adds an extra bit of pink.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> This is really beautiful!!! (Bag and roses! ) The blue is stunning in the sunlight!


Thanks so much, TO!  Aren't those roses pretty?  There's also yellow roses growing in the garden next to a big ceanothus (California lilac) and that is a gorgeous blue, like my bag (too many bees to get close for a photo).


----------



## VintageViv

Lake Effect said:


> Twins! Although mine is a bit scruffier! And holds my rehab potions at the moment
> Glad to see someone else appreciate the Bleeker topstitching. I have to keep myself from randomly buying the #930x styles!


Yay! The Bagness is the BOMB! If I could only keep one bag (breaks out in mild sweat at the thought) it would be Bagness. He (yes, Bagness is my only "male bag") is a 9306 and I could probably shoplift a good-sized watermelon in him!  That is cool that you are using your bag as storage. After carrying my old raspberry siggy jacquard hobo recently I decided to keep it as my needlepoint/crafts bag rather than a handbag. It is the perfect bag for that.


----------



## laurenrr

Oops


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I can always take it back to the great ole Madison days. Sweet Caroline.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I can always take it back to the great ole Madison days. Sweet Caroline.


Madison line was one of the best!


----------



## princess69

Metallic Rogue


----------



## Dailywlkr

Hey 1st post! Whoo Hoo!
Love the site.
Some of my favorites!
Gallery East/West
Coach fragrance Tote
Small other coach accessories.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Metallic Rogue
> View attachment 4460340


Sexy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Madison line was one of the best!


Facts Sissy


----------



## fayden

princess69 said:


> Metallic Rogue
> View attachment 4460340



I love this one, how is the leather? Does it feel the same as the regular glovetanned pebbled leather? I was afraid it wouldn't be as supple, as some metallic treatments can make the leathers feel different.


----------



## princess69

fayden said:


> I love this one, how is the leather? Does it feel the same as the regular glovetanned pebbled leather? I was afraid it wouldn't be as supple, as some metallic treatments can make the leathers feel different.


The leather feels fine to me.  Not as thick as the original Rogues but still substantial.  I've purchased several metallic bags from Coach over the years and have never had a problem.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> The leather feels fine to me.  Not as thick as the original Rogues but still substantial.  I've purchased several metallic bags from Coach over the years and have never had a problem.


I have metallic rhyder. No issues


----------



## SEWDimples

Heather Grey Bedford. Easy on the shoulder.


----------



## princess69

Happy FriYAY!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Happy FriYAY!
> View attachment 4461335


Yesss Sissy


----------



## Kidclarke

Carrying my oxblood rogue this week with the black rexy!


----------



## baghabitz34

Tea rose Rogue just got home with her new sibling


----------



## AubergineSally

My steel Bandit in full slouch.


----------



## holiday123

Black/Prussian whiplash with me waiting for an oil change. Happy weekend!


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Heather Grey Bedford. Easy on the shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 4460902


An easy carry for sure!  Think I'm going to move in to my Canyon one.


----------



## Bagmedic

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4461946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea rose Rogue just got home with her new sibling


Was this part of the SAS?  If so, may I please have the style #?  TIA!


----------



## baghabitz34

Bagmedic said:


> Was this part of the SAS?  If so, may I please have the style #?  TIA!


No, I bought this one in 2018. The white version is part of the SAS though.


----------



## baghabitz34

baghabitz34 said:


> No, I bought this one in 2018. The white version is part of the SAS though.


The style number is 58964.


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Black/Prussian whiplash with me waiting for an oil change. Happy weekend!


I love this Rogue.  I was too slow on the uptake to realize how much I'd want it later on.  It was in my hands and everything!    It's the one Rogue without brass hardware that I really like.  The Prussian blue is really beautiful.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> An easy carry for sure!  Think I'm going to move in to my Canyon one.


I like that color.


----------



## houseof999

My $40 NOT red first gen Dinky. I thought it was red when I was buying it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> My $40 NOT red first gen Dinky. I thought it was red when I was buying it!


Cute! My Dinkys are 1st gens too, when they had the surprise charm. Is the vermillion orangish one?


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! My Dinkys are 1st gens too, when they had the surprise charm. Is the vermillion orangish one?


Must be. I was going to ask what color it was called! Thank you!


----------



## Kneurotic

Cooper shoulder with Kate Spade handle.  Wish Coach made handles in this length!


----------



## houseof999

Yankee floral for a rainy day.


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I can always take it back to the great ole Madison days. Sweet Caroline.



Gorgeous!!!!  They still haven't brough out anything to top Caroliine  I have this one in the Carrie


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  They still haven't brough out anything to top Caroliine  I have this one in the Carrie


Hey BFF


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kneurotic said:


> Cooper shoulder with Kate Spade handle.  Wish Coach made handles in this length!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463437


Love the KS handle!


----------



## TCB

With Elvis Coach floral scarf


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## holiday123

Cheating with Frye, but added a coach tea rose charm.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Just pack it up.  You know my address.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Just pack it up.  You know my address.


Jaja


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Awww, Poo. Ya gots ya "OG" status.  (Nice Rogue, btw.)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Awww, Poo. Ya gots ya "OG" status.  (Nice Rogue, btw.)


You crazy Poo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Awww, Poo. Ya gots ya "OG" status.  (Nice Rogue, btw.)


What is OG?


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What is OG?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


>


Old Gangsta. Jaja


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Yankee floral for a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4463487


Twins on this print! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Hey OG - what a beauty!! ❤️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Hey OG - what a beauty!! ❤️


Sup. Stranger


----------



## SandraElle

Chalk python Tanner


----------



## MrsGAM

First post on this thread


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Trying out my new to me Lexington Briefcase (fits my 15” work laptop) and carrying my Manor to work today! Now I just need a leather tote to replace my canvas one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Chalk python Tanner


Sexy


----------



## Bagmedic

SandraElle said:


> Chalk python Tanner


You have some unique bags I've never seen before - all beautiful!


----------



## SandraElle

Bagmedic said:


> You have some unique bags I've never seen before - all beautiful!


Thank you, doll!


----------



## musiclover

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


What a stunner!  You sure can pick them!  I LOVE this bag and colour!


----------



## musiclover

SandraElle said:


> Chalk python Tanner


This is really beautiful!  I love looking at it.


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> First post on this thread
> View attachment 4464442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out my new to me Lexington Briefcase (fits my 15” work laptop) and carrying my Manor to work today! Now I just need a leather tote to replace my canvas one.


These are a couple of beauties!  They look great!


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Cheating with Frye, but added a coach tea rose charm.


I have this charm and have not decided which bag to pair it with.  I love the colour pairing with this tote so now I have some ideas!  Thank you for your inspiration!


----------



## musiclover

I forgot to post my bag for today.  Black rivets Rogue with a floral shoulder strap.


----------



## dixiestar9

MrsGAM said:


> First post on this thread
> View attachment 4464442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out my new to me Lexington Briefcase (fits my 15” work laptop) and carrying my Manor to work today! Now I just need a leather tote to replace my canvas one.


Looks super neat and professional!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

musiclover said:


> What a stunner!  You sure can pick them!  I LOVE this bag and colour!


Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## princess69

LOL twins!


----------



## Teagaggle

Olive Rogue 25


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> LOL twins!
> View attachment 4465003


Twins from another mother. Lolololol


----------



## princess69

Teagaggle said:


> Olive Rogue 25
> View attachment 4465023


Twins on this beauty!


----------



## Wendyann7

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins from another mother. Lolololol


triplets! lol


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today





princess69 said:


> LOL twins!
> View attachment 4465003



I had mine first so there.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> I had mine first so there.


Jajajaja


----------



## SandraElle

musiclover said:


> This is really beautiful!  I love looking at it.


Thank you!


----------



## SandraElle

Bleecker Large Cooper. Stitched. Leather. Pebbled. Satchel. Parchment. Coach. Whatever.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Bleecker Large Cooper. Stitched. Leather. Pebbled. Satchel. Parchment. Coach. Whatever.


Pooooooo


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Bleecker Large Cooper. Stitched. Leather. Pebbled. Satchel. Parchment. Coach. Whatever.


Twins!  Or whatever.


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pooooooo


I know...look at them ears all trained down.


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> Twins!  Or whatever.


Yeah, bought, sold and bought again (thanks to you).


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Yeah, bought, sold and bought again (thanks to you).


Always my fault lololol


----------



## Caspin22

musiclover said:


> I forgot to post my bag for today.  Black rivets Rogue with a floral shoulder strap.
> View attachment 4464864



LOVE the strap with the charm!!


----------



## musiclover

Caspin22 said:


> LOVE the strap with the charm!!


Thanks, Caspin!  It’s a nice match. I’m thinking of using this strap with my black medium turnlock Borough. The hooks aren’t quite so wide apart so I think it will hang a bit better.  This strap is not as thick or sturdy as the denim tearose strap (my only other strap).


----------



## baghabitz34

SandraElle said:


> Chalk python Tanner


I need a drool emoji! This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SandraElle said:


> Bleecker Large Cooper. Stitched. Leather. Pebbled. Satchel. Parchment. Coach. Whatever.


Oh myyyyy! Can butter be gorgeous?


----------



## meepabeep

Ms Charley.


----------



## TangerineKandy

This little beauty! Next Thursday will be a year that I've had her!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Wore my rogue for the first time on a business trip to Italy....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. Been having this for yrs and metallic still looks new.


----------



## MrsGAM

First time using my vintage Multi Zip bag. We’re going to a farmer’s market later


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## holiday123

Love it or list it time. So far it's safe.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


I need to get one!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Love it or list it time. So far it's safe.


Love it or let me love it. Jaja


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> I need to get one!


Gurlllllll


----------



## princess69

Sage Rogue


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Sage Rogue
> View attachment 4466855


Smoooooooth operator


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Smoooooooth operator


Haha I like that!


----------



## TangerineKandy

I'd love to see more of the Cassie! Anyone been carrying theirs?


----------



## meepabeep

The weather is yucky, so I used Ms Sonoma.


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Twinners!!


----------



## Caspin22

holiday123 said:


> Love it or list it time. So far it's safe.



Love it or send it to me, are your two proper choices!!!!!!  I have googly eyes!!


----------



## Tosa22

Taking my dark denim rogue 25 to a baseball game tonight. The blue plus the yellowish suede lining 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 make it a perfect choice to cheer on my Brewers!


----------



## BrownEyedMama0901

TangerineKandy said:


> I'd love to see more of the Cassie! Anyone been carrying theirs?


I just started carrying mine today and I love it.


----------



## BrownEyedMama0901

princess69 said:


> Sage Rogue
> View attachment 4466855


How do you like this compared to the regular Rogue?


----------



## princess69

BrownEyedMama0901 said:


> How do you like this compared to the regular Rogue?


It’s one of my favorites because I prefer smooth leather over pebbled.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BrownEyedMama0901 said:


> How do you like this compared to the regular Rogue?


The leather is amazing. So soft


----------



## TangerineKandy

BrownEyedMama0901 said:


> View attachment 4467440
> 
> I just started carrying mine today and I love it.


Thanks for posting!!! Gorgeous choice!!


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Love it or list it time. So far it's safe.


I like that charm with it!  Have bag....need charm!


----------



## Bagmedic

princess69 said:


> Sage Rogue
> View attachment 4466855


It looks very blue.  Would you say the color is accurate IRL...knowing monitors can be slightly different.  What color is the interior?  It looks like a minty color.  I don't think I saw this at the boutique and wondering if I have something that has sage in it.....hmmmm....


----------



## princess69

Bagmedic said:


> It looks very blue.  Would you say the color is accurate IRL...knowing monitors can be slightly different.  What color is the interior?  It looks like a minty color.  I don't think I saw this at the boutique and wondering if I have something that has sage in it.....hmmmm....


I thought with the name Sage it would be more green but it’s more of a baby blue. The lining is a light green.  Maybe Coach switched it up and called it Sage because of the lining lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. Lil light today for outlets


----------



## Tosa22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Lil light today for outlets


Any scoop on today's discount for deletes?


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. Lil light today for outlets


Perfect for stalking the outlets!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tosa22 said:


> Any scoop on today's discount for deletes?


70%


----------



## Tosa22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 70%


Woo! Looks like I am making a trip!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tosa22 said:


> Woo! Looks like I am making a trip!


Me to. Gonna hit 2 stores


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me to. Gonna hit 2 stores


Ok now I'm tempted to drive to Orlando.  Do you know if the deletes are on the floor?


----------



## moissydan98

holiday123 said:


> Ok now I'm tempted to drive to Orlando.  Do you know if the deletes are on the floor?


this might be a silly question, but what are deletes?


----------



## Tosa22

daniellainez67 said:


> this might be a silly question, but what are deletes?


They are bags that were once at the boutiques, but are being discontinued, so they go to the outlet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Ok now I'm tempted to drive to Orlando.  Do you know if the deletes are on the floor?


Omg. Goooooo. 70/20 if u have the email. I asked a reseller to show the cashier her email. Lolololol. Boom.


----------



## Tosa22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Omg. Goooooo. 70/20 if u have the email. I asked a reseller to show the cashier her email. Lolololol. Boom.


I called mine before heading down there and all the bags I wanted were showing up at retail price I asked about page 27 with rivers and also discontinued colors of rogue 25. So, looks like I am saving some gas and money with no found orders for me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tosa22 said:


> I called mine before heading down there and all the bags I wanted were showing up at retail price I asked about page 27 with rivers and also discontinued colors of rogue 25. So, looks like I am saving some gas and money with no found orders for me.


Bc they didnt look on the correct screen.


----------



## paruparo

Fuschia Rogue 25 for a pop of color on the (official) 1st day of Summer!


----------



## Melodyjj

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4468146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuschia Rogue 25 for a pop of color on the (official) 1st day of Summer!


Lovely bag! Fuschia seems more wearable than I thought.


----------



## Tosa22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Bc they didnt look on the correct screen.


I called my other outlet and they are telling me there weren't enough in the US for the system to order. Guess I'll have to see if they pop up on FOS at some point.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tosa22 said:


> I called my other outlet and they are telling me there weren't enough in the US for the system to order. Guess I'll have to see if they pop up on FOS at some point.


They could be true.


----------



## paruparo

Melodyjj said:


> Lovely bag! Fuschia seems more wearable than I thought.



It sat in the box for about 3 days because I was trying to make up my mind about the color. But it actually works with a lot of thing in my closet (blues/greys/tans/blacks/whites) so I finally decided to wear it out today! I got a lot of compliments on it- such a cheerful color! I do think the purple undertones are very strong. I had hoped for more pink/cherry tones, but it works out so I’m happy


----------



## MrsGAM

My Willis, with a fun strap bought on Amazon, is ready for a pizza dinner tonight and going to a butterfly exhibit tomorrow.


----------



## Stephg

Light saddle market tote today


----------



## vickenator

Tosa22 said:


> Taking my dark denim rogue 25 to a baseball game tonight. The blue plus the yellowish suede lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4467439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make it a perfect choice to cheer on my Brewers!



Wisconsin represent!  Anything Brewerslike is awesome!


----------



## Tosa22

vickenator said:


> Wisconsin represent!  Anything Brewerslike is awesome!


Too bad it didn't bring them luck last night. Ouch.


----------



## AubergineSally

Gallery Shoppers Tote accompanied  me to a Mexican restaurant tonight and got splashed when someone tipped over a margarita on the table.


----------



## shoes+handbags

My first time using the Parker Top Handle in Oxblood. I took it out to dinner last night.


----------



## meepabeep

AubergineSally said:


> Gallery Shoppers Tote accompanied  me to a Mexican restaurant tonight and got splashed when someone tipped over a margarita on the table.


. Oh no. Hopefully it won't stain. Beautiful bag BTW!


----------



## meepabeep

Ms Sutton.


----------



## musiclover

meepabeep said:


> Ms Sutton.


I love this pattern!  It's so fresh and pretty!


----------



## meepabeep

musiclover said:


> I love this pattern!  It's so fresh and pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## musiclover

meepabeep said:


> Thank you!


I love the Charlie in this pattern but trying to show some restraint despite the fact it’s on sale for an additional 20% off and I already have three Charlie’s at home!


----------



## Melodyjj

meepabeep said:


> Ms Sutton.


Lovely color and print. I've only seen Sutton in plain colors and canvas. I wonder if the shoulder strap would look weird when you wear it crossbody? Does the shoulder strap stand up?


----------



## AubergineSally

meepabeep said:


> . Oh no. Hopefully it won't stain. Beautiful bag BTW!



I wiped it off when it happened but discovered a stain when I got home. I need to go the rehab and rescue forum.


----------



## meepabeep

Melodyjj said:


> Lovely color and print. I've only seen Sutton in plain colors and canvas. I wonder if the shoulder strap would look weird when you wear it crossbody? Does the shoulder strap stand up?



Thank you!  Yes, the shoulder strap stands up and sticks out if you wear it crossbody. So I'll only use it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## meepabeep

AubergineSally said:


> I wiped it off when it happened but discovered a stain when I got home. I need to go the rehab and rescue forum.



Yeah, they're awesome, they'll know what to do. I've learned a lot from them.


----------



## Wendyann7




----------



## finer_woman

.


----------



## finer_woman

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today





princess69 said:


> LOL twins!
> View attachment 4465003



I'm still mad at myself for not buying this one


----------



## Melodyjj

meepabeep said:


> Thank you!  Yes, the shoulder strap stands up and sticks out if you wear it crossbody. So I'll only use it as a shoulder bag.


Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

An oldie. Mini Willis.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Sunny warm weather brings out this old girl and her new friend.


----------



## paruparo

Not sure what this is called... but it was an Outlet find yesterday for $105!


----------



## Teagaggle

paruparo said:


> Not sure what this is called... but it was an Outlet find yesterday for $105!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469827


That is super cute! Style #?


----------



## MrsGAM

Used Miss Regina for church today, and will probably bring her to work tomorrow.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Used Miss Regina for church today, and will probably bring her to work tomorrow.
> View attachment 4469904


Pretty!


----------



## baghabitz34

All ready for her maiden voyage


----------



## paruparo

Teagaggle said:


> That is super cute! Style #?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Winterfell5

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4469771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny warm weather brings out this old girl and her new friend.


Twins on this beautiful Edie!  One of Coach's Best Edies!! It looks great with that Tearose clutch!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Melon Rogue.


----------



## princeali189

Here’s my canvas Metropolitan tote. It’s a nice alternative from all the leather items I have


----------



## Sunshine mama

princeali189 said:


> Here’s my canvas Metropolitan tote. It’s a nice alternative from all the leather items I have


Very chic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Ikea shopping companion today!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Blue


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Blue


I need to stop looking at your bags.  You cost me too much money!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> I need to stop looking at your bags.  You cost me too much money!


Jaja. Sis. She a bag gal. You would love her


----------



## Caspin22

princeali189 said:


> Here’s my canvas Metropolitan tote. It’s a nice alternative from all the leather items I have



LOVE this bag, and your accessories too!


----------



## TCB




----------



## TCB

Mom’s


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Marc Jacobs today, with a Coach bag charm…


----------



## baghabitz34

This pink cutie today


----------



## Tosa22

My Cooper Shoulder Bag that I got from SAS. Love this cute bag!


----------



## musiclover

TCB said:


> Mom’s
> 
> View attachment 4471322


This is an elegant little bag!  Is this a recent purchase, and do you remember the name?  I would love one for myself.  It’s really pretty.


----------



## TCB

musiclover said:


> This is an elegant little bag!  Is this a recent purchase, and do you remember the name?  I would love one for myself.  It’s really pretty.



Thank you so much, musiclover!  I picked this out for her for one of her Mother's Day gifts. It was right before Mother's Day at the outlet. It was just called CHAIN CROSSBODY ( F58072) It came in silver, blue, and petal. She absolutely loves it. The chain is not showing here, she took it off today and just used it like a wristlet clutch.  It's a pretty good size wallet on chain style. It's a great little bag!  Very feminine and cute in person! Maybe you could track one down. I bet there are still some out there.  This one came from the outlet in Texas City, TX. Hope this helped. 






ETA: It was around $70 at that time.


----------



## musiclover

TCB said:


> Thank you so much, musiclover!  I picked this out for her for one of her Mother's Day gifts. It was right before Mother's Day at the outlet. It was just called CHAIN CROSSBODY ( F58072) It came in silver, blue, and petal. She absolutely loves it. The chain is not showing here, she took it off today and just used it like a wristlet clutch.  It's a pretty good size wallet on chain style. It's a great little bag!  Very feminine and cute in person! Maybe you could track one down. I bet there are still some out there.  This one came from the outlet in Texas City, TX. Hope this helped.
> 
> View attachment 4471730
> View attachment 4471731
> View attachment 4471732
> 
> 
> ETA: It was around $70 at that time.


Thank you so much, TCB, for all of this great information!  I just love the style and how feminine and pretty your Mom’s new bag looks!  I didn’t know you could carry it with a chain strap so that’s a bit of a bonus. I am going to the outlets soon so I hope to take a good look around. I’ve noted the style number -thanks so much for that again. I’m glad your Mom is enjoying her lovely gift!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Teagaggle

Rogue brain had me move into Cassie...


----------



## MrsGAM

My red vintage made in NYC Companion Bag is ready for a trip to the farmer’s market tonight.


----------



## MKB0925

Teagaggle said:


> Rogue brain had me move into Cassie...
> View attachment 4471990


Love this...the detaiing is beautiful!


----------



## pretty_wommon

Teagaggle said:


> Rogue brain had me move into Cassie...
> View attachment 4471990



What a beauty! Cassie has made me fall in love with Coach all over again.


----------



## meepabeep

Vintage Bedford Flap.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsGAM said:


> My red vintage made in NYC Companion Bag is ready for a trip to the farmer’s market tonight.
> View attachment 4472002


She's beautiful and in beautiful condition!


----------



## MrsGAM

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful and in beautiful condition!


Thanks! I was amazed to find a made in NYC bag in such great condition. She's basically new - only had a couple scratches and sticky residue that came out with a cleaning and conditioning


----------



## TCB

musiclover said:


> Thank you so much, TCB, for all of this great information!  I just love the style and how feminine and pretty your Mom’s new bag looks!  I didn’t know you could carry it with a chain strap so that’s a bit of a bonus. I am going to the outlets soon so I hope to take a good look around. I’ve noted the style number -thanks so much for that again. I’m glad your Mom is enjoying her lovely gift!


You're so welcome. I'm glad to help!  I really hope you find one!!!!!  And thanks! Yes, she loves it, I may get her another style similar to this one.  lol


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Twinsies! I have a love/hate thing going on with mine.


----------



## Winterfell5

TCB said:


> View attachment 4471319


Twins on this Market tote; it's a great bag!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Classy!  Is this as big as the old Bleecker totes?


----------



## princess69

Dark denim


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Classy!  Is this as big as the old Bleecker totes?


Yes he sexy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Dark denim
> View attachment 4472867


Twins


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Dark denim
> View attachment 4472867


They need to make more colors in 36


----------



## SandraElle

Carnelian Tanner.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Carnelian Tanner.
> 
> View attachment 4473021


Yassss Poo


----------



## TangerineKandy

Carried this beauty today! Today is one year that I've had her! Owl joined my collection today, a gift from DBF!


----------



## TCB

Winterfell5 said:


> Twins on this Market tote; it's a great bag!!


YAY!!  I love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sissy. This is for you. I need another color. Flax maybe


----------



## emchhardy

TangerineKandy said:


> Carried this beauty today! Today is one year that I've had her! Owl joined my collection today, a gift from DBF!


I regret returning this bag.  I bought another one similar to it after I returned it and still think about this one.  I haven't even used the other bag I bought.


----------



## Teagaggle

Loving this combo! Happy Friday!


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sissy. This is for you. I need another color. Flax maybe


Stop playing with my emotions!  I need the bag AND the strap!


----------



## princess69

Cheating with my Bal today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Stop playing with my emotions!  I need the bag AND the strap!


Your emotions jaja


----------



## MrsGAM

My legacy small flap is ready for a baby shower tonight!


----------



## valxim123

Teagaggle said:


> Loving this combo! Happy Friday!


Happy friday! I ordered this bag on Sunday and is arriving today along with the black one, im so exited


----------



## LaVisioneer

I forgot how much I love the old wristlet designs! 

Been carrying this for a work trip and the front pocket fits all my credit cards, receipts, business cards, and train tickets while the back fits my phone and chapstick. Was also very convenient at the airport. 

I might have to find some more like this on eBay. Did they ever make this style in pink leather? All the new wristlets are too slim to fit what I want :/


----------



## Alexa5

TangerineKandy said:


> Carried this beauty today! Today is one year that I've had her! Owl joined my collection today, a gift from DBF!


I carried mine the other day--went to a local winery that has polo games on Sundays, and small bags like this are perfect for that.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Awwww what made you want to return it initially? 


emchhardy said:


> I regret returning this bag.  I bought another one similar to it after I returned it and still think about this one.  I haven't even used the other bag I bought.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Alexa5 said:


> I carried mine the other day--went to a local winery that has polo games on Sundays, and small bags like this are perfect for that.


I completely agree!!


----------



## Winterfell5

MrsGAM said:


> My legacy small flap is ready for a baby shower tonight!
> View attachment 4473807


Beautiful bag!  The leather on these vintage, made in New York, Coach bags can't be beat.  I have a City bag in this color, Mahogany, in addition to several other "oldies."  The leather is so thick, unlined, and just gorgeous rawhide!!   Plus, they smell wonderful!!


----------



## Caspin22

SandraElle said:


> Carnelian Tanner.
> 
> View attachment 4473021



This gorgeous leather is inspiring me to drag out the last one or two Legacy Duffles I have left and give them some love.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Just picked the small zoe at the outlets yesterday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Loving this combo! Happy Friday!


I love your charm! I've never seen this one before.


----------



## Sunshine mama

chocolateturtle said:


> Just picked the small zoe at the outlets yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4474456


Perfect pairing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

princess69 said:


> Cheating with my Bal today.
> View attachment 4473760


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your charm! I've never seen this one before.


It was available for a hot second a year or so ago. I missed out. Found it on Posh & snagged it.


----------



## gr8onteej

Ryder oil slick crossbody.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4474812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryder oil slick crossbody.


Yep. Take it back. Because back is better


----------



## Teagaggle




----------



## Lake Effect

Still in this diva since the middle of the week!


----------



## Winterfell5

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4474812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryder oil slick crossbody.


Great bag!  I have this in green.


----------



## TangerineKandy

My Rogue 25! I had forgotten how much I love this bag! The leather feels incredible!! She will be coming with me tomorrow to try on the Cassie and will probably be coming home with a new friend!


----------



## Tosa22

TangerineKandy said:


> My Rogue 25! I had forgotten how much I love this bag! The leather feels incredible!! She will be coming with me tomorrow to try on the Cassie and will probably be coming home with a new friend!


Twins! I love this bag so much.


----------



## houseof999

Heading out to the mall to pick up more Coach.


----------



## MrsGAM

We stumbled upon a festival, so i took a picture of my Legacy Small Flap while waiting for hubby to buy some drinks


----------



## Minchanka

I wish it were a little bigger.


----------



## Lake Effect

Minchanka said:


> I wish it were a little bigger.
> 
> View attachment 4475701


Stunning color.
And I wish I had one 30 years older!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Heading out to the mall to pick up more Coach.
> View attachment 4475078



You always look so good .   Love everything about this pic


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> You always look so good .   Love everything about this pic


Ah thank you so much! You are so kind! I was getting a pedicure today and my Vietnamese nail tech asked me if I was pregnant! Lol! This isn't the first time. There was another nail tech that asked me the same question last year. I just laugh it off and say no I'm not pregnant, I'm just fat! Lol! It has no effect on them, they never feel embarrassed. SMH. Why can't they just keep their mouth shut and let me be happy with my belly pooch!?


----------



## Minchanka

Lake Effect said:


> Stunning color.
> And I wish I had one 30 years older!


Yep, and that too.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Ah thank you so much! You are so kind! I was getting a pedicure today and my Vietnamese nail tech asked me if I was pregnant! Lol! This isn't the first time. There was another nail tech that asked me the same question last year. I just laugh it off and say no I'm not pregnant, I'm just fat! Lol! It has no effect on them, they never feel embarrassed. SMH. Why can't they just keep their mouth shut and let me be happy with my belly pooch!?


IKR?
Not that I get those comments. Middle aged and, how’s this, BMI challenged 
When I saw your post, I cracked up over the emoji and you going out to a Coach store. I like your bag, btw. I see them in assorted colors on eBay, but can’t pull the trigger.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Ah thank you so much! You are so kind! I was getting a pedicure today and my Vietnamese nail tech asked me if I was pregnant! Lol! This isn't the first time. There was another nail tech that asked me the same question last year. I just laugh it off and say no I'm not pregnant, I'm just fat! Lol! It has no effect on them, they never feel embarrassed. SMH. Why can't they just keep their mouth shut and let me be happy with my belly pooch!?



Don’t pay attention to them — perhaps they are not familiar with the concept of a voluptuous figure .  In my younger days, I was asked a few times if I was preggers even though I wasn’t (now that I am heavier, no one ever asks, lol).  Anyways, you look real good — it’s the truth


----------



## tealocean

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4474812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryder oil slick crossbody.


All the oil slick is mesmerizing!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Heading out to the mall to pick up more Coach.
> View attachment 4475078





Iamminda said:


> You always look so good .   Love everything about this pic





houseof999 said:


> Ah thank you so much! You are so kind! I was getting a pedicure today and my Vietnamese nail tech asked me if I was pregnant! Lol! This isn't the first time. There was another nail tech that asked me the same question last year. I just laugh it off and say no I'm not pregnant, I'm just fat! Lol! It has no effect on them, they never feel embarrassed. SMH. Why can't they just keep their mouth shut and let me be happy with my belly pooch!?





Lake Effect said:


> IKR?
> Not that I get those comments. Middle aged and, how’s this, BMI challenged
> When I saw your post, I cracked up over the emoji and you going out to a Coach store. I like your bag, btw. I see them in assorted colors on eBay, but can’t pull the trigger.





Iamminda said:


> Don’t pay attention to them — perhaps they are not familiar with the concept of a voluptuous figure .  In my younger days, I was asked a few times if I was preggers (now that I am heavier, no one ever asks, lol).  Anyways, you look real good — it’s the truth


 House, you are beautiful! I can't believe they asked, but I see no belly. Did you find anything good at the store?

IM, I love that-I'm going with my voluptuous figure!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Minchanka said:


> I wish it were a little bigger.
> 
> View attachment 4475701



So cute! How much fits inside? Could you post a photo of the inside?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Again


----------



## Ireiki4u

Minchanka said:


> I wish it were a little bigger.
> 
> View attachment 4475701


I love this


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Don’t pay attention to them — perhaps they are not familiar with the concept of a voluptuous figure .  In my younger days, I was asked a few times if I was preggers even though I wasn’t (now that I am heavier, no one ever asks, lol).  Anyways, you look real good — it’s the truth


Thank you! I'm starting to get a few grey hairs and maybe that'll help. Lol! Then again,  it might not since even grandma's give birth these days. Haha. 
I think I need a special t shirt just to wear to that salon with something like this: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Or this:


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> House, you are beautiful! I can't believe they asked, but I see no belly. Did you find anything good at the store?
> 
> IM, I love that-I'm going with my voluptuous figure!


Aw, thank you so much! Well, the belly is hidden in a lose fitting dress that's why you don't see it. Also the bag is blocking the view.


----------



## BeachBagGal

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4474812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryder oil slick crossbody.


So cute! I’ve always loved this bag! I wish I bought it when it was available.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Heading out to the mall to pick up more Coach.
> View attachment 4475078


Cute outfit! I love color pairing!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Ah thank you so much! You are so kind! I was getting a pedicure today and my Vietnamese nail tech asked me if I was pregnant! Lol! This isn't the first time. There was another nail tech that asked me the same question last year. I just laugh it off and say no I'm not pregnant, I'm just fat! Lol! It has no effect on them, they never feel embarrassed. SMH. Why can't they just keep their mouth shut and let me be happy with my belly pooch!?


  Psh Ignore her. You look good!

Rule #1 - don’t ask a woman if she’s pregnant unless she has already told you she is or is literally giving birth.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Rogue came with me to get a new friend!


----------



## Minchanka

This bag is magical.  It’s incredibly dull by itself (my guess is that color is putty - neither here nor there), but it looks great with any strap or charm you put on it.   I initially bought it only because it was super cheap, as a rehab practice, but it really grew on me.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I'm starting to get a few grey hairs and maybe that'll help. Lol! Then again,  it might not since even grandma's give birth these days. Haha.
> I think I need a special t shirt just to wear to that salon with something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476182
> 
> Or this:
> View attachment 4476184


----------



## Syren

Washed Red rogue with added chain.


----------



## Narnanz

Today my mini Sierra came out for a few errands ,sitting next to tommorrows bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I'm starting to get a few grey hairs and maybe that'll help. Lol! Then again,  it might not since even grandma's give birth these days. Haha.
> I think I need a special t shirt just to wear to that salon with something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476182
> 
> Or this:
> View attachment 4476184



Love it!!!!


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> IKR?
> Not that I get those comments. Middle aged and, how’s this, BMI challenged
> When I saw your post, I cracked up over the emoji and you going out to a Coach store. I like your bag, btw. I see them in assorted colors on eBay, but can’t pull the trigger.


Why can't you pull the trigger? Too small for you? Mine is the mini version and it came in a bigger size too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms 39!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Why can't you pull the trigger? Too small for you? Mine is the mini version and it came in a bigger size too!


Lol , I see the *not mini* on eBay regularly. I Google Coach Bleeker looking for another style and that style comes up.  I don’t pull the trigger because while they like look great, I am already looking for another style. My hoard is around 35-ish, with a healthy rehab pile  That keeps me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my new to me MFF Metro Colorblock Studded Tote and my vintage Court at work today.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms 39!


Cute combo!


----------



## SandraElle

Olive 36


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Olive 36
> 
> View attachment 4477195


What a beauty!


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> What a beauty!


She aight.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Cute combo!


Ty Sissy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Olive 36
> 
> View attachment 4477195


Total SWAG


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Total SWAG


Thanks, Poodles.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> View attachment 4476805
> 
> 
> Washed Red rogue with added chain.


❤️  Chain looks good!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Lapis Turnlock crossbody coming out with me for the day.


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> ❤️  Chain looks good!


Thanks!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

BeachBagGal said:


> My Lapis Turnlock crossbody coming out with me for the day.


What a beautiful shade of blue!


----------



## inkfade

SandraElle said:


> Olive 36
> 
> View attachment 4477195



I am neither a fan of Rogues nor snakeskin, but this is a beyond gorgeous bag!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Heading out for lunch !


----------



## SandraElle

inkfade said:


> I am neither a fan of Rogues nor snakeskin, but this is a beyond gorgeous bag!


I can respect that! Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Luvpurplepurses said:


> What a beautiful shade of blue!


Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Naked Black 36. Gonna find a cool strap for her


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Naked Black 36. Gonna find a cool strap for her


Perfect black tote!


----------



## princess69

Dark Turq tote today


----------



## MKB0925

princess69 said:


> Dark Turq tote today
> View attachment 4478146


I just love this color!


----------



## princess69

MKB0925 said:


> I just love this color!


Thanks, I agree!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Dark Turq tote today
> View attachment 4478146


Look at you


----------



## MrsGAM

My Legacy Pocket Hobo is dressed up for US Independence Day weekend!


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Naked Black 36. Gonna find a cool strap for her


Twins! 



princess69 said:


> Dark Turq tote today
> View attachment 4478146


Not twins.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Twins!
> 
> 
> Not twins.


Lololol


----------



## Minchanka




----------



## Newpurselove

Not 4th of July festive


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## princess69




----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4479867


Clicking "like" 100 times.


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Daaaaamn, Pookie.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4479867


Damnnnnnn Gina


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Damnnnnnn Gina


This is what happens when I hang out with enablers.


----------



## baghabitz34

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4479867


Beautiful!


----------



## princess69

baghabitz34 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today. I need all colors


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. I need all colors



Great bag/strap combo!


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. I need all colors


Do you ever have issues with quantity limits? Not sure how strict they are on the 10 items in 14 days... I did 4 items on the found order and the week before got a bunch of SLGs with the rivet rogue... Do they care?


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today. I need all colors


Saddle looks great with the multi color strap. I will have to try with my Chili Saddle bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Saddle looks great with the multi color strap. I will have to try with my Chili Saddle bag.


Thats chili


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Do you ever have issues with quantity limits? Not sure how strict they are on the 10 items in 14 days... I did 4 items on the found order and the week before got a bunch of SLGs with the rivet rogue... Do they care?


Had no issues


----------



## MrsHinzo




----------



## Khaleesicat

Cassie about go on her first outing. ❤️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ole school


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ole school


Love that Kristin leather!


----------



## Teagaggle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ole school


I truly admire that you change bags so frequently,  showing them all love. I get stuck in such a rut, carrying the same for weeks. Awesome & well rounded collection!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> I truly admire that you change bags so frequently,  showing them all love. I get stuck in such a rut, carrying the same for weeks. Awesome & well rounded collection!


Ty lady. I change everyday.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Coach Market tote in cloud.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Coach Market tote in cloud.


Such a pretty shade of blue!


----------



## meepabeep

Miss Mineral Willow Floral Swagger 20.


----------



## TCB

Elvis Rogue for tomorrow. Leaving for Graceland on Monday!


----------



## Winterfell5

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Coach Market tote in cloud.


Twins on this Market tote.  Beautiful color and a great summer bag!!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Loving Cassie!


----------



## shanen

Dreamer❤️


----------



## blushes_pink

Carrying my Cassie bag today.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Duffle in 1941 Saddle with the short Butterfly strap.


----------



## Tosa22

shoes+handbags said:


> View attachment 4483041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duffle in 1941 Saddle with the short Butterfly strap.


The strap looks so nice on it.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Tosa22 said:


> The strap looks so nice on it.


Thank you so much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> Elvis Rogue for tomorrow. Leaving for Graceland on Monday!
> 
> View attachment 4482827


HI TCB! 
Have a wonderful trip! We drove through Memphis in 2010 and I had the pleasure of stopping in front of Graceland for pics. We didn't do more than that because we had to keep driving but it was worth the stop!


----------



## Lynn2235

My 20+ year old soho zip tote. Originally served double duty as purse and diaper bag before stylish diaper bags were in! She’s a workhorse I just can’t resist.


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> HI TCB!
> Have a wonderful trip! We drove through Memphis in 2010 and I had the pleasure of stopping in front of Graceland for pics. We didn't do more than that because we had to keep driving but it was worth the stop!


Thank you so much, RN! ❤️❤️
We’re always there and can never get enough!


----------



## Caspin22

An oldie but goodie today, one of my most beloved bags. This is a 2012 Legacy Duffle in the color Violet. It’s not UV or Marine. The only bag they did on this color was the duffle and it’s super rare and a gorgeous purple.


----------



## Tosa22

Caspin22 said:


> View attachment 4483346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An oldie but goodie today, one of my most beloved bags. This is a 2012 Legacy Duffle in the color Violet. It’s not UV or Marine. The only bag they did on this color was the duffle and it’s super rare and a gorgeous purple.


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Caspin22

Tosa22 said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you!  Here’s a better photo with more natural light. It’s brighter purple than Marine but not as bright as UV.


----------



## BlackCatBeth

My first Rogue, and I’m loving it so far. My twilly tying skills need to develop - I must have tied and retied that skinny scarf ten times before I gave up!  BTW, I’ve throughly enjoyed reading this forum for quite a while now.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> View attachment 4483346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An oldie but goodie today, one of my most beloved bags. This is a 2012 Legacy Duffle in the color Violet. It’s not UV or Marine. The only bag they did on this color was the duffle and it’s super rare and a gorgeous purple.


Ole school


----------



## valxim123

Taking this beauty out today, got it 2 weeks ago along with the black and for days i was debating on keep both or returning one of them even though its been years since a bought a good quality leather handbag just because i have other expenses and on friday i put them back in their boxes all wrapped up, but i took the oxblood out today and realized i love these bags, they work perfectly for my lifestyle and you just cant beat the quality for the price, the black replaced a $2,000 dls bag i was willing to pay for and based on what i have read the quality sometimes didn’t match the very high price tag, so for me these bags at the end were an amazing deal.


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ole school



You know I love ole school.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> You know I love ole school.


Its the best


----------



## Iamminda

Caspin22 said:


> View attachment 4483346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An oldie but goodie today, one of my most beloved bags. This is a 2012 Legacy Duffle in the color Violet. It’s not UV or Marine. The only bag they did on this color was the duffle and it’s super rare and a gorgeous purple.



Definitely a special goodie — love the Legacy Duffles.


----------



## Kneurotic

Vintage Court bag with new strap (just found strap at store for 50 off
!) The brass hardware matches perfectly!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## MrsGAM

Trying out my new to me vintage Madison Copely with my work tote (Metro Studded Colorblock).


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


One of my favs.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> One of my favs.


Its ya fault I have it


----------



## princess69

Daily today


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


This color!!! Coach needs to make more bags in this color!


----------



## Caspin22

Day 2 in Ms. Violet.


----------



## paruparo

Dinky 24 today. Love this color!! Saddle I think? 




	

		
			
		

		
	
  Plus these Sunglasses I got at the outlet this weekend for 70% off


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Love this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Trying out my new to me vintage Madison Copely with my work tote (Metro Studded Colorblock).
> View attachment 4483825


LOVE!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new Frame 23.


----------



## Newpurselove

So feminine and beautiful! 



Sunshine mama said:


> My new Frame 23.


----------



## Newpurselove

Feeling Nude vibes today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Newpurselove said:


> Feeling Nude vibes today


Soooo pretty!


----------



## valxim123

Sunshine mama said:


> My new Frame 23.


Omg she’s so cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

valxim123 said:


> Omg she’s so cute


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> My new Frame 23.[/QUOTE
> 
> What a cute bag!!


----------



## meepabeep

Bright Pink Chelsea Crossbody.


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> My new Frame 23.


Gorgeous, SM!


----------



## TCB

Road Trip!


----------



## Tosa22

meepabeep said:


> Bright Pink Chelsea Crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4484213


I carried my Chelsea crossbody all weekend. Love that little bag, it holds so much!


----------



## redwood66

TCB said:


> View attachment 4484219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Trip!


I'll be with you in spirit and carry my Elvis tomorrow!  Have fun!


----------



## musiclover

BlackCatBeth said:


> View attachment 4483423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Rogue, and I’m loving it so far. My twilly tying skills need to develop - I must have tied and retied that skinny scarf ten times before I gave up!  BTW, I’ve throughly enjoyed reading this forum for quite a while now.


Your scarf is really cute on your Rogue!


----------



## musiclover

Kneurotic said:


> Vintage Court bag with new strap (just found strap at store for 50 off
> !) The brass hardware matches perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4483665


This looks fabulous together!


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> Trying out my new to me vintage Madison Copely with my work tote (Metro Studded Colorblock).
> View attachment 4483825


Beautiful and very professional, polished look!  I love it!


----------



## musiclover

paruparo said:


> Dinky 24 today. Love this color!! Saddle I think?
> View attachment 4483866
> View attachment 4483867
> View attachment 4483868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus these Sunglasses I got at the outlet this weekend for 70% off


I love the burnished look of the leather!  The Dinky looks great on you!


----------



## musiclover

TCB said:


> View attachment 4484219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Trip!





redwood66 said:


> I'll be with you in spirit and carry my Elvis tomorrow!  Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484265


Love your Elvis bags!  Those are just awesome!


----------



## musiclover

Heading out tonight to celebrate a dear friend’s retirement. My Dreamer wristlet and Mae slides.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Heading out tonight to celebrate a dear friend’s retirement. My Dreamer wristlet and Mae slides.
> View attachment 4484298



You already know I love your beautiful wristlet.  Those slides look fabulous (I don’t remember seeing them before).  Hope you had a fun time tonight


----------



## LuvsElvis

TCB said:


> View attachment 4484219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Trip!


So Jealous!!!! Never been to Graceland and don't have any Coach Elvis bags!!! (Someday!!!)
Have a great trip!!!


----------



## TCB

redwood66 said:


> I'll be with you in spirit and carry my Elvis tomorrow!  Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484265


YAY!!!!!  Thank you so much, redwood!


----------



## TCB

LuvsElvis said:


> So Jealous!!!! Never been to Graceland and don't have any Coach Elvis bags!!! (Someday!!!)
> Have a great trip!!!


Awww thank you so much LuvsElvis!!!!! I’m sorry, I really truly hope you get to go soon! We made it here tonight and will tour everything tomorrow. I will keep my eyes open for you on EBay and  poshmark for the bags, my friend!!!


----------



## TCB

musiclover said:


> Love your Elvis bags!  Those are just awesome!



Thank you so much, music lover!!!


----------



## LuvsElvis

TCB said:


> Awww thank you so much LuvsElvis!!!!! I’m sorry, I really truly hope you get to go soon! We made it here tonight and will tour everything tomorrow. I will keep my eyes open for you on EBay and  poshmark for the bags, my friend!!!


Thank you!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## LaVisioneer

musiclover said:


> Heading out tonight to celebrate a dear friend’s retirement. My Dreamer wristlet and Mae slides.
> View attachment 4484298



How much does the wristlet fit? Does a phone fit in the front pocket? I've been eyeing these! Is this the pink color?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Classy


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> You already know I love your beautiful wristlet.  Those slides look fabulous (I don’t remember seeing them before).  Hope you had a fun time tonight


Thank you, Iam!  We had a beautiful summer’s night at one of my favourite restaurants. I had a delicious dinner of penne with chicken, asparagus, sundried tomato, red onion and goat cheese. 

I can’t remember when I bought the slides (too many trips to Coach recently) but I think it was in May for the Mother’s Day PCE. The are quite comfortable, with a big chunky heel.  I just loved the colour (and extending my blue purchases by one more).


----------



## musiclover

LuvsElvis said:


> So Jealous!!!! Never been to Graceland and don't have any Coach Elvis bags!!! (Someday!!!)
> Have a great trip!!!





TCB said:


> Awww thank you so much LuvsElvis!!!!! I’m sorry, I really truly hope you get to go soon! We made it here tonight and will tour everything tomorrow. I will keep my eyes open for you on EBay and  poshmark for the bags, my friend!!!



Graceland is definitely on my list of places I’d love to visit one day, too.  Have a great time, TCB!  I think it’s perfect how you’ve got your bag to take “home” to Elvis!


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Classy


Twins!


----------



## princess69

Carrying Jaxson today.


----------



## musiclover

LaVisioneer said:


> How much does the wristlet fit? Does a phone fit in the front pocket? I've been eyeing these! Is this the pink color?


Yes, this is the cherry colour in the Dreamer wristlet. It also comes in black and there is a purple option with snakeskin trim, I believe.  The colour is very bright and deep. 

Here’s a picture of what I can fit in.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have an old iPhone (probably a 5) so it fits in the front pocket and I can do up the magnet.


The second photo shows everything inside the main compartment.  

Wristlets are my favourite accessory so when I think about the many I’ve purchased over the years, this particular style is very lovely:  it hangs nicely when carried by the wrist strap, it’s structured so it keeps its shape and the colour is really beautiful.  I like how it fits in hand as a clutch. The leather is drier than the Rogue leather pebbled leather so I’ve already conditioned mine with Leather CPR.  Hope this helps!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Carrying Jaxson today.
> View attachment 4484708


Check ya text


----------



## Tosa22

Rogue 25 in light saddle.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Newpurselove said:


> So feminine and beautiful!






TCB said:


> Gorgeous, SM!


Thank you so much! I'm really loving it!


----------



## Scully Piper

TCB said:


> View attachment 4484219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Trip!





redwood66 said:


> I'll be with you in spirit and carry my Elvis tomorrow!  Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484265



So jealous of your cool bags!!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Classy


Very classy looking!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Very classy looking!


Ty dear


----------



## jblended

musiclover said:


> Yes, this is the cherry colour in the Dreamer wristlet. It also comes in black and there is a purple option with snakeskin trim, I believe.  The colour is very bright and deep.
> 
> Here’s a picture of what I can fit in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484706
> 
> I have an old iPhone (probably a 5) so it fits in the front pocket and I can do up the magnet.
> View attachment 4484705
> 
> The second photo shows everything inside the main compartment.
> 
> Wristlets are my favourite accessory so when I think about the many I’ve purchased over the years, this particular style is very lovely:  it hangs nicely when carried by the wrist strap, it’s structured so it keeps its shape and the colour is really beautiful.  I like how it fits in hand as a clutch. The leather is drier than the Rogue leather pebbled leather so I’ve already conditioned mine with Leather CPR.  Hope this helps!



May I ask if this converts to a crossbody, or is there no option to hook a strap to opposite sides of it?
I did check the Coach site and the description says it can be dressed up with a chain strap but the images don't show where the strap can be attached (I see a clasp on only one end of the wristlet).
TIA


----------



## musiclover

jblended said:


> May I ask if this converts to a crossbody, or is there no option to hook a strap to opposite sides of it?
> I did check the Coach site and the description says it can be dressed up with a chain strap but the images don't show where the strap can be attached (I see a clasp on only one end of the wristlet).
> TIA


Good morning, J!  I took a couple more photos but there is definitely no place to hook a Crossbody strap onto the opposite side.  The only strap you could use would be a short chain to substitute for the leather strap that comes with it.

Single ring for the strap...



Opposite side is this nice finishing piece for the zipper, but no ring to hook onto



I've been carrying this bag on my wrist with the wrist strap and it does hang beautifully.  It's more structured than some of the other wristlet styles.


----------



## jblended

Thank you for the detailed response and the gorgeous photos! It's such a beauty! 
Unfortunately, I don't do well with wristlets so I'll have to pass. 
Shame since I like it's clean design better than the mini dreamer (the handles throw me off on the mini and regular sized dreamer) so if this could be converted, it would have been an ideal crossbody for me. 
Glad it works so well for you and the colour is perfect for summer. Enjoy it! 



musiclover said:


> Good morning, J!  I took a couple more photos but there is definitely no place to hook a Crossbody strap onto the opposite side.  The only strap you could use would be a short chain to substitute for the leather strap that comes with it.
> 
> Single ring for the strap...
> View attachment 4484964
> 
> 
> Opposite side is this nice finishing piece for the zipper, but no ring to hook onto
> View attachment 4484963
> 
> 
> I've been carrying this bag on my wrist with the wrist strap and it does hang beautifully.  It's more structured than some of the other wristlet styles.


----------



## houseof999

Gave some attention to this pink lady yesterday.


----------



## houseof999

Brought my vintage prairie floral camera bag to the lake today.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Blue!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> View attachment 4485129
> 
> Brought my vintage prairie floral camera bag to the lake today.


This is vintage? Wow!


----------



## whateve

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Every time you show this bag, I fall in love. It is so beautiful!


MrsGAM said:


> Trying out my new to me vintage Madison Copely with my work tote (Metro Studded Colorblock).
> View attachment 4483825


That's gorgeous!


princess69 said:


> Daily today
> View attachment 4483835


This is a beautiful color. I never could get the daily to work for me. I can't handle flat bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

whateve said:


> Every time you show this bag, I fall in love. It is so beautiful!
> 
> That's gorgeous!
> 
> This is a beautiful color. I never could get the daily to work for me. I can't handle flat bags.


Thank you


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> This is vintage? Wow!


Lol no. Coach put " vintage" in the name of the print.


----------



## shanen

New for today


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> My new Frame 23.


So sweet!


----------



## tealocean

shoes+handbags said:


> View attachment 4483041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duffle in 1941 Saddle with the short Butterfly strap.


Sweet butterflies!


----------



## tealocean

Caspin22 said:


> View attachment 4483360
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Here’s a better photo with more natural light. It’s brighter purple than Marine but not as bright as UV.


That color is gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

Newpurselove said:


> Feeling Nude vibes today


I love the tea roses on this!! Nice touch!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Heading out tonight to celebrate a dear friend’s retirement. My Dreamer wristlet and Mae slides.
> View attachment 4484298


 Beauties! I enjoyed hearing about your fun and delicious evening!  Your dinner sounds so good! I'm glad you had a good time celebrating your friend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Lol no. Coach put " vintage" in the name of the print.


Lol! I thought it looked so current and new for a vintage bag!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Gave some attention to this pink lady yesterday.
> View attachment 4484990


I like your beautiful hot pink!! And the tea rose Camera bag!  Beauties!


----------



## musiclover

Today it was Happy Hour with my Nolita 19 Yankee Floral wristlet and her little pink friend.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Big Red!


----------



## princess69

Gunmetal MSB


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Gunmetal MSB
> View attachment 4485689


Yessss


----------



## Syren

TCB said:


> Elvis Rogue for tomorrow. Leaving for Graceland on Monday!
> 
> View attachment 4482827



So jealous of your bag and trip!!!


----------



## Syren

princess69 said:


> Daily today
> View attachment 4483835



I forgot about this style!  I need one lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


I love this bag!


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Gave some attention to this pink lady yesterday.
> View attachment 4484990





houseof999 said:


> View attachment 4485129
> 
> Brought my vintage prairie floral camera bag to the lake today.


These are both so pretty!  Is the pink handbag a mini-Preston?  I love the intensity of the pink. 

I wish I had been better organized to look for these camera bags when they first came out. Yours is beautiful!


----------



## musiclover

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485179


Gorgeous!  And twins on our denim tearose shoulder strap!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag!


Ty


----------



## houseof999

musiclover said:


> These are both so pretty!  Is the pink handbag a mini-Preston?  I love the intensity of the pink.
> 
> I wish I had been better organized to look for these camera bags when they first came out. Yours is beautiful!


Thank you! Yes, the pink one is the mini Preston. I almost bought a fuschia bag from the sale.  I remembered I still had this and I think it's too close in color of the new fuschia bags so I saved myself from buying another pink bag.


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Yes, the pink one is the mini Preston. I almost bought a fuschia bag from the sale.  I remembered I still had this and I think it's too close in color of the new fuschia bags so I saved myself from buying another pink bag.


The mini Preston is such a cute silhouette.  I really like that one.  Good for you remembering you already had this bag, so you can save your purse funds for something you don't have!  I'm still on the elusive search for the perfect pink satchel.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

princess69 said:


> Gunmetal MSB
> View attachment 4485689


Nice!!


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today





princess69 said:


> Gunmetal MSB
> View attachment 4485689



These bags have Oklahoma written all over them. Seriously.


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> These bags have Oklahoma written all over them. Seriously.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> These bags have Oklahoma written all over them. Seriously.


Jaja


----------



## Caspin22

princess69 said:


> Gunmetal MSB
> View attachment 4485689



I had this bag in this color.  I miss it.  Total beauty!!!


----------



## redwood66

Rehabbed Legacy pocket hobo, FOS small wallet and wristlet.


----------



## princess69

Caspin22 said:


> I had this bag in this color.  I miss it.  Total beauty!!!


Thank you.  I loved the Madison line!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

redwood66 said:


> Rehabbed Legacy pocket hobo, FOS small wallet and wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 4486108


Beautiful combination!


----------



## meepabeep

Miss Mason.


----------



## houseof999

musiclover said:


> The mini Preston is such a cute silhouette.  I really like that one.  Good for you remembering you already had this bag, so you can save your purse funds for something you don't have!  I'm still on the elusive search for the perfect pink satchel.


 I have so many bags that I really shouldn't buy any more at all!  I gave all my credit cards to DH and can't buy anything without his approval. He okayed my kisslock bag purchase (on sale which I previously bought at full price) so I am super excited! Can't wait to get the purple link kisslock mini satchel.


----------



## houseof999

Feeling nautical today even though I am far far away from the beach! Mini Rogue 17 in vermilion.


----------



## musiclover

redwood66 said:


> Rehabbed Legacy pocket hobo, FOS small wallet and wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 4486108


Oh, this is really gorgeous!


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> I have so many bags that I really shouldn't buy any more at all!  I gave all my credit cards to DH and can't buy anything without his approval. He okayed my kisslock bag purchase (on sale which I previously bought at full price) so I am super excited! Can't wait to get the purple link kisslock mini satchel.


I love a good kisslock so I’m excited to see your new purchase!


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Feeling nautical today even though I am far far away from the beach! Mini Rogue 17 in vermilion.
> View attachment 4486304


You look great and I think it’s always good to be in a beach state of mind!


----------



## redwood66

houseof999 said:


> I have so many bags that I really shouldn't buy any more at all!  I gave all my credit cards to DH and can't buy anything without his approval. He okayed my kisslock bag purchase (on sale which I previously bought at full price) so I am super excited! Can't wait to get the purple link kisslock mini satchel.


Is it this one?


----------



## houseof999

redwood66 said:


> Is it this one?


That's the one!


----------



## houseof999

musiclover said:


> You look great and I think it’s always good to be in a beach state of mind!


Thank you! We are planning to go to the  beach end of this month. So I guess that's why it's on my mind.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Feeling nautical today even though I am far far away from the beach! Mini Rogue 17 in vermilion.
> View attachment 4486304



I really love this dress — it looks great on you.  I love to pair black/blue and white stripes with a red bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Sage


----------



## Teagaggle

Finally moved out of Cassie...now Bandit!


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> I really love this dress — it looks great on you.  I love to pair black/blue and white stripes with a red bag.


Thank you! Me too! I think it's great with yellow too!


----------



## jcnc

Ms Cassidy prepped on my make shift office soace while the actual one undergoes renovation.

Question: any suggestions on what spray can i use to avoid color transfer on this beaut?


----------



## paruparo

Been on a Coach streak the past few days lol. Today was what the bag that brought me back to Coach after many years away- Rogue 25 in Utility.
I was trying to decide earlier this morning which scarf to use to accessorize her with I went with Leopard today. I’ll do the camo this weekend! 
And I really need to learn how to tie these better/nicer lol!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Feeling nautical today even though I am far far away from the beach! Mini Rogue 17 in vermilion.
> View attachment 4486304


SO cute!!!! Love that pop of color too!


----------



## Hobbsy

New to me Willis.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> That's the one!


Fancy!!!


----------



## LuvsElvis

Hobbsy said:


> New to me Willis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4487276


Congrats on Willis!! My very first Coach bag!! Cute bag charm!


----------



## Hobbsy

LuvsElvis said:


> Congrats on Willis!! My very first Coach bag!! Cute bag charm!


Thank you! I love this bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MSB.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MSB.


Mahogany twins!


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MSB.





princess69 said:


> Mahogany twins!



Don't forget me! Mahogany triplets! (I'm just in it for the turquoise lining.)


----------



## Glttglam

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Such a pretty shade of blue!



Thank you so much! Sorry for the late response I just saw this.


----------



## Glttglam

Winterfell5 said:


> Twins on this Market tote.  Beautiful color and a great summer bag!!


Thank you so much! Sorry for the late response I just saw this.


----------



## TCB

musiclover said:


> Graceland is definitely on my list of places I’d love to visit one day, too.  Have a great time, TCB!  I think it’s perfect how you’ve got your bag to take “home” to Elvis!


Hi, musiclover. Thank you so much!!!!  
I am back and catching up here


----------



## TCB

Syren said:


> So jealous of your bag and trip!!!


Aww thank you so much, Syren!


----------



## TCB

I posted this in the Handbag thread too, but here's a few from this week.

My little Elvis bag in various places this week at Graceland.
And my pink Elvis dinkier too.

At the Mansion:





From inside Gladys's Diner:




Inside the Jungle Room:




VIP Lounge:




EP's Bar and Grill in the Guesthouse at Graceland:



And for those few that care, just a little bit more without the bags:







Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## redwood66

Aw @TCB thank you!  Someday.  Someday.  That light fixture next to the stairs is coming back.  LOL.  I think I have seen something similar at Home Depot or Lowe's!


----------



## TCB

redwood66 said:


> Aw @TCB thank you!  Someday.  Someday.  That light fixture next to the stairs is coming back.  LOL.  I think I have seen something similar at Home Depot or Lowe's!


Awww 
 That's hilarious. Then I think I may have to go get one!  lol


----------



## redwood66

TCB said:


> Awww
> That's hilarious. Then I think I may have to go get one!  lol




I know I have seen such fixtures on HGTV.


----------



## TCB

redwood66 said:


> I know I have seen such fixtures on HGTV.


haha I love it!


----------



## musiclover

TCB said:


> I posted this in the Handbag thread too, but here's a few from this week.
> 
> My little Elvis bag in various places this week at Graceland.
> And my pink Elvis dinkier too.
> 
> At the Mansion:
> 
> View attachment 4488315
> 
> 
> 
> From inside Gladys's Diner:
> View attachment 4488316
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Jungle Room:
> View attachment 4488317
> 
> 
> 
> VIP Lounge:
> View attachment 4488318
> 
> 
> 
> EP's Bar and Grill in the Guesthouse at Graceland:
> View attachment 4488319
> 
> 
> And for those few that care, just a little bit more without the bags:
> 
> View attachment 4488320
> View attachment 4488321
> View attachment 4488322
> View attachment 4488323


Oh my, I just love your photos with your handbags!  Especially the one on the purple sofa in the VIP Lounge (that's my favourite)!  They are really fun and you must have had such a great time!


----------



## TCB

musiclover said:


> Oh my, I just love your photos with your handbags!  Especially the one on the purple sofa in the VIP Lounge (that's my favourite)!  They are really fun and you must have had such a great time!


Aww thank you so much, musiclover!  Yes, it is always the best time ever for us!!  I wanted to bring that purple couch home!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Heading to outlets. Yes. I go early to bet the crowds


----------



## Syren

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4487217
> View attachment 4487218
> View attachment 4487219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been on a Coach streak the past few days lol. Today was what the bag that brought me back to Coach after many years away- Rogue 25 in Utility.
> I was trying to decide earlier this morning which scarf to use to accessorize her with I went with Leopard today. I’ll do the camo this weekend!
> And I really need to learn how to tie these better/nicer lol!



So cute!


----------



## Syren

TCB said:


> I posted this in the Handbag thread too, but here's a few from this week.
> 
> My little Elvis bag in various places this week at Graceland.
> And my pink Elvis dinkier too.
> 
> At the Mansion:
> 
> View attachment 4488315
> 
> 
> 
> From inside Gladys's Diner:
> View attachment 4488316
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Jungle Room:
> View attachment 4488317
> 
> 
> 
> VIP Lounge:
> View attachment 4488318
> 
> 
> 
> EP's Bar and Grill in the Guesthouse at Graceland:
> View attachment 4488319
> 
> 
> And for those few that care, just a little bit more without the bags:
> 
> View attachment 4488320
> View attachment 4488321
> View attachment 4488322
> View attachment 4488323
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Thanks for posting these!  I love it!  Someday soon me and my BF are going to go. I used the same little pouch this week after seeing your other Elvis bags haha It’s sadly my only Elvis bag (I’m on the look out lol). I went to an appt with him this week and the person I met with wouldn’t stop talking about my little EP pouch haha!


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heading to outlets. Yes. I go early to bet the crowds


Classy & sassy!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heading to outlets. Yes. I go early to bet the crowds


This bag looks great with that strap. Nice pairing. Have fun and find great deals.


----------



## gr8onteej

First time out


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heading to outlets. Yes. I go early to bet the crowds


The strap is a perfect match, happy shopping!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Perfect for a nice summer day!


----------



## Caledonia

TCB said:


> I posted this in the Handbag thread too, but here's a few from this week.
> 
> My little Elvis bag in various places this week at Graceland.
> And my pink Elvis dinkier too.
> 
> At the Mansion:
> 
> View attachment 4488315
> 
> 
> 
> From inside Gladys's Diner:
> View attachment 4488316
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Jungle Room:
> View attachment 4488317
> 
> 
> 
> VIP Lounge:
> View attachment 4488318
> 
> 
> 
> EP's Bar and Grill in the Guesthouse at Graceland:
> View attachment 4488319
> 
> 
> And for those few that care, just a little bit more without the bags:
> 
> View attachment 4488320
> View attachment 4488321
> View attachment 4488322
> View attachment 4488323
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


Love the little Elvis bag, great pictures! Haven’t been there in 20+ years, hope to go back someday. I hear there are lots of changes.


----------



## MrsGAM

Heading to the flea market with my vintage taupe Station Bag.


----------



## TCB

Syren said:


> Thanks for posting these!  I love it!  Someday soon me and my BF are going to go. I used the same little pouch this week after seeing your other Elvis bags haha It’s sadly my only Elvis bag (I’m on the look out lol). I went to an appt with him this week and the person I met with wouldn’t stop talking about my little EP pouch haha!


Of course! Thank you for letting me share.  
That's awesome, I hope you go soon!!For the past two years, it's all new, it's not like it used to be. Still getting used to the layout now. 
I love it! Your EP got some attention!  Yours was the one I saw first, remember??  lol I had everything but that one. I think I literally got the last one. I mentioned on here once that one time I called, and they said ONE LEFT and they ordered, and it actually delivered. I was thrilled.  Thank you so much for posting because it turned out to be the PERFECT little bag to tour everything with. Just perfect. I put the Coach black chain on it.


----------



## TCB

Caledonia said:


> Love the little Elvis bag, great pictures! Haven’t been there in 20+ years, hope to go back someday. I hear there are lots of changes.


Thank you so much, Caledonia! We have been many many many times. And yes, I just posted that everything had changed, I hadn't seen your post.  I am trying to get used to it. My mama went back in the day when the house was not open yet and you could just visit his grave. She met Vernon too. We met Uncle Vester years ago. lol


----------



## Caledonia

TCB said:


> Thank you so much, Caledonia! We have been many many many times. And yes, I just posted that everything had changed, I hadn't seen your post.  I am trying to get used to it. My mama went back in the day when the house was not open yet and you could just visit his grave. She met Vernon too. We met Uncle Vester years ago. lol


Wow! What great stories. The first time I went you couldn’t view the kitchen because his aunt lived there. Kind of a surreal feeling to tour a house still being lived in by family. Made it more real.


----------



## TCB

Caledonia said:


> Wow! What great stories. The first time I went you couldn’t view the kitchen because his aunt lived there. Kind of a surreal feeling to tour a house still being lived in by family. Made it more real.


YES!  That was so weird. We saw her outside with her nurse at that time. She was holding her little dog, Edmund (the one Elvis gave her) And since then, a guide has let us on the back porch to see little Edmund's gravestone!  He is buried right there, up by the back of the house. 
A little trivia!  lol


----------



## Caledonia

TCB said:


> YES!  That was so weird. We saw her outside with her nurse at that time. She was holding her little dog, Edmund (the one Elvis gave her) And since then, a guide has let us on the back porch to see little Edmund's gravestone!  He is buried right there, up by the back of the house.
> A little trivia!  lol


Oh my goodness, that’s so neat!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Classy & sassy!


Ty ty


----------



## SEWDimples

Chili Duffle with Doc outlet bag charm.


----------



## anthrosphere

SEWDimples said:


> Chili Duffle with Doc outlet bag charm.
> View attachment 4488903


The leather looks so beautiful and so scrumptious. I regret not picking one of these up. I need that leather in my life.

I am carrying my pink Frame 23 today for a quick errand.


----------



## MrsGAM

My navy Casino bag (with my green Casino’s strap and hang tag) came to church and the Art in the Park festival with me today.


----------



## Syren

TCB said:


> Of course! Thank you for letting me share.
> That's awesome, I hope you go soon!!For the past two years, it's all new, it's not like it used to be. Still getting used to the layout now.
> I love it! Your EP got some attention!  Yours was the one I saw first, remember??  lol I had everything but that one. I think I literally got the last one. I mentioned on here once that one time I called, and they said ONE LEFT and they ordered, and it actually delivered. I was thrilled.  Thank you so much for posting because it turned out to be the PERFECT little bag to tour everything with. Just perfect. I put the Coach black chain on it.



I remember haha!  It’s the perfect little bag. I like using it as a keep all inside my Rogues as well. Looks great with the black chain!


----------



## Syren

Carried my dusty rose rogue last week with Elvis and just switched into sunflower with Pac-Man charm. I love this charm!  It has purple accents around the letters which are hard to see in pics.


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> View attachment 4489832
> View attachment 4489833
> 
> 
> Carried my dusty rose rogue last week with Elvis and just switched into sunflower with Pac-Man charm. I love this charm!  It has purple accents around the letters which are hard to see in pics.



Beautiful pairing of Rogues and charms.  I especially like the Happy charm (which I know is from the S White collection but I also think of it as a motivational reminder charm to “be happy”).


----------



## TCB

Syren said:


> I remember haha!  It’s the perfect little bag. I like using it as a keep all inside my Rogues as well. Looks great with the black chain!


Good idea!  And thank you!!!!


----------



## TCB

Syren said:


> View attachment 4489832
> View attachment 4489833
> 
> 
> Carried my dusty rose rogue last week with Elvis and just switched into sunflower with Pac-Man charm. I love this charm!  It has purple accents around the letters which are hard to see in pics.


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> View attachment 4489832
> View attachment 4489833
> 
> 
> Carried my dusty rose rogue last week with Elvis and just switched into sunflower with Pac-Man charm. I love this charm!  It has purple accents around the letters which are hard to see in pics.


Everything is beautiful...bags and accessories!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Syren

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pairing of Rogues and charms.  I especially like the Happy charm (which I know is from the S White collection but I also think of it as a motivational reminder charm to “be happy”).



Thanks!  I think so too, the Happy charm doesn’t scream Snow White to me. I also got the sleepy charm and that one is also a mood too haha!



musiclover said:


> Everything is beautiful...bags and accessories!



Thank you!


----------



## Tosa22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


The link strap looks so nice on it.


----------



## Tosa22

TCB said:


> I posted this in the Handbag thread too, but here's a few from this week.
> 
> My little Elvis bag in various places this week at Graceland.
> And my pink Elvis dinkier too.
> 
> At the Mansion:
> 
> View attachment 4488315
> 
> 
> 
> From inside Gladys's Diner:
> View attachment 4488316
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Jungle Room:
> View attachment 4488317
> 
> 
> 
> VIP Lounge:
> View attachment 4488318
> 
> 
> 
> EP's Bar and Grill in the Guesthouse at Graceland:
> View attachment 4488319
> 
> 
> And for those few that care, just a little bit more without the bags:
> 
> View attachment 4488320
> View attachment 4488321
> View attachment 4488322
> View attachment 4488323
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


I love all the bag shots at Graceland!


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my Murphy at work today.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Tote twins.  I need that strap!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Tote twins.  I need that strap!


Yes you do


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tosa22 said:


> The link strap looks so nice on it.


 Thank you


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Eeeeasy does it, Poo.


----------



## TCB

Tosa22 said:


> I love all the bag shots at Graceland!


Thank you so much, Tosa!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Eeeeasy does it, Poo.


Jaja


----------



## Caspin22

I see no good reason whatsoever to move out of this squishy goodness.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday. Frame 23


----------



## Sunshine mama

anthrosphere said:


> The leather looks so beautiful and so scrumptious. I regret not picking one of these up. I need that leather in my life.
> 
> I am carrying my pink Frame 23 today for a quick errand.


Hi twin!


----------



## Jeny09

MrsGAM said:


> My Willis, with a fun strap bought on Amazon, is ready for a pizza dinner tonight and going to a butterfly exhibit tomorrow.
> View attachment 4468325


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Jeny09

MrsGAM said:


> Used Miss Regina for church today, and will probably bring her to work tomorrow.
> View attachment 4469904


This is sooo gorgeous!! Is that red Regina?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## MrsGAM

Jeny09 said:


> This is sooo gorgeous!! Is that red Regina?


Yes! She's a red Regina. I love those vintage red coach bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Yes! She's a red Regina. I love those vintage red coach bags!


Me too! It's  a beauty!


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Twinners!  I think this is next up in rotation for me.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Cornflower Blue Mini Skinny!!!


----------



## holiday123

Chalk rivets dinky and ombre charm


----------



## Lake Effect

Accessorized for our team lunch theme, Christmas in July!


----------



## shanen

Dreamer 36


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I'm starting to get a few grey hairs and maybe that'll help. Lol! Then again,  it might not since even grandma's give birth these days. Haha.
> I think I need a special t shirt just to wear to that salon with something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476182
> 
> Or this:
> View attachment 4476184


You look great btw. The grays won't help though. Ive been growing mine out for a year and people still think I'm younger. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Saddle


----------



## Lake Effect

shanen said:


> Dreamer 36


 This bag is gorgeous. The combo of the neutrals, the pebble, the suede, the whip stitch . . .  I always go and stare at the Dreamers when I stop in the Coach store at the mall.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Saddle


 Yummy. All I see is a big piece of gorgeous BT (British Tan was a vintage staple color).


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

MrsGAM said:


> My Willis, with a fun strap bought on Amazon, is ready for a pizza dinner tonight and going to a butterfly exhibit tomorrow.
> View attachment 4468325


I love that strap! Amazon? I NEED one for my mahogany Manor!


----------



## Teagaggle

All accessorized & ready to start the day!


----------



## princess69

shanen said:


> Dreamer 36


Love that strap with the Dreamer!


----------



## princess69

Teagaggle said:


> All accessorized & ready to start the day!
> View attachment 4491573


Love this!  And it doesn't have brass/gold hardware.  Where did you find the black/siggy combo?


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Saddle


----------



## Teagaggle

princess69 said:


> Love this!  And it doesn't have brass/gold hardware.  Where did you find the black/siggy combo?


I confess...I bought the colorblock one from Macys (with red & pink accents) & dyed it black. It was tedious but worth it. With my luck, Coach will offer this combo standard soon!


----------



## princess69

Teagaggle said:


> I confess...I bought the colorblock one from Macys (with red & pink accents) & dyed it black. It was tedious but worth it. With my luck, Coach will offer this combo standard soon!


I had my credit card all ready to buy one lol.  You did an awesome job!


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> I confess...I bought the colorblock one from Macys (with red & pink accents) & dyed it black. It was tedious but worth it. With my luck, Coach will offer this combo standard soon!



Omg you are BRAVE!  Looks great, you should post before and after pics in the rehab thread!


----------



## Teagaggle

Syren said:


> Omg you are BRAVE!  Looks great, you should post before and after pics in the rehab thread!


Thx! I didn't really take pics during (should have). Where is the rehab thread?


----------



## Syren

Teagaggle said:


> Thx! I didn't really take pics during (should have). Where is the rehab thread?



Here! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-1437#post-33224748

Great discussions mostly on rehabbing old bags but I think they’d love to see your Cassie!


----------



## MrsGAM

Aku_no_Hana said:


> I love that strap! Amazon? I NEED one for my mahogany Manor!


There are a lot of these style straps on Amazon! I want to buy more colors and patterns for my vintage purses


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

MrsGAM said:


> There are a lot of these style straps on Amazon! I want to buy more colors and patterns for my vintage purses


Off to Amazon I go!


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

Me and my Manor bag are hanging out today.


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> All accessorized & ready to start the day!
> View attachment 4491573



This looks really good .  You are very talented and always have such fabulous results from all your DIY bag projects.


----------



## paruparo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Saddle



Beautiful!! Love that strap too. Would you happen to have the Style number/color number?


----------



## LuvsElvis

I decided to carry and post my new lovely!!
*1941 Red Rougue....
View attachment 4492126
*


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Found order for a friend came today.


----------



## TCB

LuvsElvis said:


> I decided to carry and post my new lovely!!
> *1941 Red Rougue....
> View attachment 4492126
> *


Gorgeous, LuvsElvis!


----------



## Wendyann7

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Found order for a friend came today.


Did you track down the 1st generation Hay with Ostrich handles?


----------



## RuedeNesle

LuvsElvis said:


> I decided to carry and post my new lovely!!
> *1941 Red Rougue....
> View attachment 4492126
> *


  Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Wendyann7 said:


> Did you track down the 1st generation Hay with Ostrich handles?


 No


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Tote twins!


----------



## princess69

Market tote


----------



## Wendyann7

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No


bummer : (


----------



## LuvsElvis

TCB said:


> Gorgeous, LuvsElvis!


Thank you!!


----------



## LuvsElvis

RuedeNesle said:


> Enjoy!


Thank you..


----------



## MrsGAM

My new to me vintage red on red Sheridan Greensboro is ready for the festival this weekend, assuming it’s not too hot for the kids! We’re under a heat advisory until Saturday evening. Hoping it cools down before then!


----------



## muchstuff

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Bag twins!


----------



## meepabeep

Ms Sonoma.


----------



## muchstuff

meepabeep said:


> Ms Sonoma.


I really like that. Not being a Coach pro, can you tell me what season this is and the measurements?


----------



## meepabeep

muchstuff said:


> I really like that. Not being a Coach pro, can you tell me what season this is and the measurements?


Thank you!  It's a vintage bag, made in 1997, style #4396. It's small,  approx 9.5" length, 7" height, 2" depth, and 12" strap drop.


----------



## muchstuff

meepabeep said:


> Thank you!  It's a vintage bag, made in 1997, style #4396. It's small,  approx 9.5" length, 7" height, 2" depth, and 12" strap drop.


So probably very hard to find. Wish they still made them like that!


----------



## meepabeep

muchstuff said:


> So probably very hard to find. Wish they still made them like that!



Yeah, they are hard to find in good condition. As they say in the Coach rehab thread, "nubuck is the debil", lol.


----------



## muchstuff

meepabeep said:


> Yeah, they are hard to find in good condition. As they say in the Coach rehab thread, "nubuck is the debil", lol.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> So probably very hard to find. Wish they still made them like that!


Do a search for Coach Sonoma. There were quite a few styles made both in natural grain pebbled leather and pebbled nubuck, in a range of colors. https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...Xcoach+sonoma.TRS0&_nkw=coach+sonoma&_sacat=0
There are fakes, though, so get them authenticated.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Do a search for Coach Sonoma. There were quite a few styles made both in natural grain pebbled leather and pebbled nubuck, in a range of colors. https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...Xcoach+sonoma.TRS0&_nkw=coach+sonoma&_sacat=0
> There are fakes, though, so get them authenticated.


Thanks, I took a quick look and was happy to see a larger size...so Sonoma isn't the style then? Or it's the style but is made in several sub-styles, like the Bal City? Different leather, size, HW?
EDIT so took another look, the styles are very different. What does the name Sonoma encompass then?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I took a quick look and was happy to see a larger size...so Sonoma isn't the style then? Or it's the style but is made in several sub-styles, like the Bal City? Different leather, size, HW?
> EDIT so took another look, the styles are very different. What does the name Sonoma encompass then?


Sonoma is a line of bags and SLGs. Coach called it a collection. There are several styles within. Only two types of leather - natural grain and nubuck, both pebbled. They all have the same navy blue striped fabric lining. The hardware is the same on all - brass, but minimal. They were made in the mid to late 90s, maybe for about 3 years. They were mostly manufactured in the US, Italy and Costa Rica.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Sonoma is a line of bags and SLGs. Coach called it a collection. There are several styles within. Only two types of leather - natural grain and nubuck, both pebbled. They all have the same navy blue striped fabric lining. The hardware is the same on all - brass, but minimal. They were made in the mid to late 90s, maybe for about 3 years. They were mostly manufactured in the US, Italy and Costa Rica.


Thanks for the explanation, I'm going to have to explore the older Coach bags...


----------



## CoachMaven

MrsGAM said:


> My new to me vintage red on red Sheridan Greensboro is ready for the festival this weekend, assuming it’s not too hot for the kids! We’re under a heat advisory until Saturday evening. Hoping it cools down before then!
> View attachment 4492886


They made red on red Sheridans!?!? I need to find one, that's gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Shadow


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Shadow


That strap is perfect for her!


----------



## princess69

Cassie


----------



## MrsGAM

CoachMaven said:


> They made red on red Sheridans!?!? I need to find one, that's gorgeous!


I'm not an expert on the Sheridan collection, but the Greensboro is the only one I've seen in solid red! I think solid black and tan/tan were used more.
Edit to add that I found out the Durham (looks like the mini version of the Greensboro) and Savannah came in solid red! I wouldn't mind getting a solid red Savannah....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> That strap is perfect for her!


Ty sissy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Cassie
> View attachment 4493423


Okok. I’m so done with you. Chk ya text


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Okok. I’m so done with you. Chk ya text


You know I hate to wait lol.   But I didn't pay full price.


----------



## carterazo

princess69 said:


> Market tote
> View attachment 4492537


This us gorgeous!!! 
I had not seen one with a purple/magenta hue before. It's stunning!


----------



## princess69

carterazo said:


> This us gorgeous!!!
> I had not seen one with a purple/magenta hue before. It's stunning!


Thank you.   I remember looking at several before I found the right one.


----------



## TangerineKandy

princess69 said:


> Cassie
> View attachment 4493423


Wow!!! Gorgeous!! This would be mine already if it didn't have the suede exterior!


----------



## TraGiv

Today I’m carrying Cassie.


----------



## baghabitz34

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Shadow


Nice! Twins on the strap


----------



## TangerineKandy

TraGiv said:


> View attachment 4493760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I’m carrying Cassie.


Wow!! The white looks stunning!


----------



## princess69

TangerineKandy said:


> Wow!!! Gorgeous!! This would be mine already if it didn't have the suede exterior!


Thank you!   I'm hoping they do more solid colors without suede.


----------



## TangerineKandy

I hope so too!! 


princess69 said:


> Thank you!   I'm hoping they do more solid colors without suede.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TraGiv said:


> View attachment 4493760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I’m carrying Cassie.


This chalk looks really good!!!


----------



## Lolitta67

Coach Drifter Carryall.


----------



## Teagaggle

Still Cassie...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Still Cassie...
> View attachment 4494360


Beautiful


----------



## CoachMaven

My recently acquired and rehabbed Broadway satchel in British Tan.


----------



## paruparo

Denim Dreamer 21 out to a play date today


----------



## Sarah03

Carrying this ridiculously small (but cute!) Rogue.


----------



## Lee22




----------



## bellebellebelle19

I just love the micro Sienna! It's the size of my hand so adorable, yet super useful!


----------



## southernbelle43

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful


Oh my gosh I have been looking at these all over the web, but have not seen this color.  Where did you find.  it!!!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Outlaw...love ❤️


----------



## Wendyann7




----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 4494532


Love this! I missed out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I just love the micro Sienna! It's the size of my hand so adorable, yet super useful!


Love! And we're twins!!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Sarah03 said:


> Carrying this ridiculously small (but cute!) Rogue.


  This is gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

Purseluvnmama said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this! I missed out.



Definitely a bummer. Let’s see what they will come up with next...


----------



## anthrosphere

Edie. I'm loving this bag the more I carry it.


----------



## Lee22

anthrosphere said:


> Edie. I'm loving this bag the more I carry it.


I am an Edie fan. Love the gray color


----------



## bellesister

I’m carrying my signature Cassie crossbody today. She’s so lightweight and spacious..


----------



## holiday123

Pistachio today


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Pistachio today


Love that color!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Dark fairytale dinky with strap from my campus pack.


----------



## yellowbernie

Charlie Bucket in Beechwood with beechwood charm..Love this bag, I also have it in Black


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color!


I agree!!!


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Pistachio today





Harley77 said:


> Dark fairytale dinky with strap from my campus pack.





yellowbernie said:


> Charlie Bucket in Beechwood with beechwood charm..Love this bag, I also have it in Black
> View attachment 4495170


Beautiful bags, Ladies!  I love everyone's individual style from glove tanned to pebbled leather, tearose charms to whimsical Disney fun!  It's all so wonderful.  Thank you for today's eye candy!


----------



## meepabeep

Slate Floral Sutton.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

meepabeep said:


> Slate Floral Sutton.


  So cute.  Love this color blue!


----------



## meepabeep

Purseluvnmama said:


> So cute.  Love this color blue!



Thank you!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

A white hippy flap I managed to find on eBay a few years ago


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Yesterday and today...another outlaw! ❤️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Lee22

Backpack day for me


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Just a wristlet today.


----------



## Winterfell5

holiday123 said:


> Pistachio today


Beautiful color!  I gave this Dinky to my daughter for her birthday.  She loved it!


----------



## holiday123

Winterfell5 said:


> Beautiful color!  I gave this Dinky to my daughter for her birthday.  She loved it!


Thank you! It's also my favorite ice cream so I had to have it


----------



## holiday123

Rivets Rogue 25


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Rivets Rogue 25


Twins! Love the shark! Shark week starts this week on Discovery Channel...can't wait!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Twins! Love the shark! Shark week starts this week on Discovery Channel...can't wait!


Yes!


----------



## TraGiv

I carried the Dreamer today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Lee22

Going Old School Bleecker Python today:


----------



## princess69

Lee22 said:


> Going Old School Bleecker Python today:
> View attachment 4496663


Love this!


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


I got the strap, now I need that bag!


----------



## princess69

Dusty Rose Rogue


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Dusty Rose Rogue
> View attachment 4496681


Yazzzzzzz Hunti


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Poooooo, that bag is  but that bag with that strap is.


----------



## SandraElle

Lee22 said:


> Going Old School Bleecker Python today:
> View attachment 4496663


Why do I not own this?


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> Dusty Rose Rogue
> View attachment 4496681


Will just have to live vicariously thru you on this beauty.


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

holiday123 said:


> Rivets Rogue 25


Twins on the rogue! That shark goes so well with it... What a great idea.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

princess69 said:


> Dusty Rose Rogue
> View attachment 4496681


Such a pretty color and the strap is perfection!


----------



## MrsGAM

Pic from yesterday! I’m still in my solid red Greensboro - I’m loving this size! Got a bit scratched on the piping at the festival this weekend, but I fixed that with a bit of red leather paint mixed with leather conditioner after just conditioning didn’t work.


----------



## Lee22

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Such a pretty color and the strap is perfection!


totally agree - that strap really makes the bag more stylish


----------



## shell28

Tabby - navy blue


----------



## redwood66

Tea rose rogue 25 in chalk.  Love this happy bag!


----------



## princess69

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Such a pretty color and the strap is perfection!





Lee22 said:


> totally agree - that strap really makes the bag more stylish


Thank you!


----------



## TangerineKandy

shell28 said:


> Tabby - navy blue


I really like this!!


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> Tea rose rogue 25 in chalk.  Love this happy bag!
> 
> View attachment 4497012


So cute! A big fan of Tea Rose Rogue 25.


----------



## baghabitz34

Dusty pink Rogue with her pink SLGs ready tomorrow


----------



## musiclover

Rogue navy rivets 25.  Just bought the tearose purse charm today at the outlet, 60% off.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Pretty combo!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Pretty combo!


Ty Sissy


----------



## princess69

Cassie


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Cassie
> View attachment 4497648


Strap twins. But still gonna fight you. Jaja


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Cassie
> View attachment 4497648


Hold up. That’s brass hardware


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hold up. That’s brass hardware


Stepping outside my comfort zone.


----------



## paruparo

My Fuschia baby! Plus evil eye charm.


----------



## paruparo

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4497360
> 
> Dusty pink Rogue with her pink SLGs ready tomorrow



 That Happy charm is perfect with the Rogue!


----------



## Sunshine mama

princess69 said:


> Cassie
> View attachment 4497648


looks GREAT with that strap!!!!!!


----------



## princess69

Sunshine mama said:


> looks GREAT with that strap!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## MrsGAM

Trying out my new to me medium Bleecker Duffle! Thinking about using it for an upcoming trip, but I need an outside pocket. Might have to use something else


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Lee22

Swingpack for run around Fridays


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## MKB0925

Cornflower Carryall


----------



## holiday123

Saddle with tea rose strap.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

shell28 said:


> Tabby - navy blue


Beautiful! Is is comfortable to carry as a shoulder bag?


----------



## CoachMaven

Out with the hubs for a dinner date with my 1941 Canteen in Hunter Green


----------



## Lee22

Heading to a “white” brunch


----------



## MrsGAM

My new to me red Sheridan Savannah Hobo arrived yesterday - a hubby approved purchase, so I didn’t feel too bad about breaking my buying ban Switched to her today for a festival in a nearby town.


----------



## CoachMaven

MrsGAM said:


> My new to me red Sheridan Savannah Hobo arrived yesterday - a hubby approved purchase, so I didn’t feel too bad about breaking my buying ban Switched to her today for a festival in a nearby town.
> View attachment 4500323


I saw this style for sale online at some resellers, how do you like this vs. the Greensboro? Are they similar in size?


----------



## MrsGAM

CoachMaven said:


> I saw this style for sale online at some resellers, how do you like this vs. the Greensboro? Are they similar in size?


I like both of them! The Savannah looks a bit bigger, but it ends up holding about the same amount as the Greensboro because of the way it closes. The Greensboro does have the outside pocket, which is more convenient to hold a cell phone. I like the way the Savannah opens though - I feel like it was easier to get things out of it than the Greensboro.


----------



## CoachMaven

Meeting my former SA for an early dinner, and carrying my vintage Broadway satchel. It's too hot here for against the body shoulder/hobo bags.


----------



## houseof999

Traveling with this beauty for the weekend.


----------



## Addicted to bags

holiday123 said:


> Rivets Rogue 25


Love the shark bag charm!


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Traveling with this beauty for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4500698


I just love the color of this bag. A happy color.


----------



## meepabeep

Cheating w/ vintage Dooney today.


----------



## SEWDimples

MrsGAM said:


> I like both of them! The Savannah looks a bit bigger, but it ends up holding about the same amount as the Greensboro because of the way it closes. The Greensboro does have the outside pocket, which is more convenient to hold a cell phone. I like the way the Savannah opens though - I feel like it was easier to get things out of it than the Greensboro.
> View attachment 4500540


Beautiful color and leather. These bags look amazing for their age.



CoachMaven said:


> Meeting my former SA for an early dinner, and carrying my vintage Broadway satchel. It's too hot here for against the body shoulder/hobo bags.
> View attachment 4500628


Love this bag and especially in this color.



houseof999 said:


> Traveling with this beauty for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4500698


So cute. Like the color.



meepabeep said:


> Cheating w/ vintage Dooney today.


Gorgeous! The bag looks great in black.


----------



## Molly0

Coach made in USA.


----------



## Lake Effect

Molly0 said:


> Coach made in USA.
> View attachment 4501159


Will always have a soft spot for the Bleeker 930x and 931x family!! Just recently found a  mini drawstring back pack belonging to that family.


----------



## Molly0

Lake Effect said:


> Will always have a soft spot for the Bleeker 930x and 931x family!! Just recently found a  mini drawstring back pack belonging to that family.


Ooh would love to see a pic?


----------



## Lake Effect

Molly0 said:


> Ooh would love to see a pic?


Now she was a bona fide Rehab special, so she may not be the purdiest girl out today, but cleaned up well considering the neglect . .  The full sun is flattering!


----------



## CoachMaven

Molly0 said:


> Coach made in USA.
> View attachment 4501159


I have that exact strawberry charm as a keychain! I've had it for easily 16 or 17 yrs and use it on my keyring. Mine is not nearly as in pristine condition though...


----------



## CoachMaven

I just realized I went almost the entire summer without wearing my Tourmaline Legacy duffle! She needs to see the light of day.


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> Coach made in USA.
> View attachment 4501159


Love this.  How big is it? Looks like a smaller, practical size.


----------



## carterazo

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4501330
> 
> Now she was a bona fide Rehab special, so she may not be the purdiest girl out today, but cleaned up well considering the neglect . .  The full sun is flattering!


She's lovely!


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> I just realized I went almost the entire summer without wearing my Tourmaline Legacy duffle! She needs to see the light of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501359


She's too pretty to be in her dust bag. 
I need to take out her yellow sister myself. Lol!


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> I just realized I went almost the entire summer without wearing my Tourmaline Legacy duffle! She needs to see the light of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501359



One of my favorite colors of the Legacy line.  I haven’t used mine in awhile as well, lol,


----------



## princess69

Dinky


----------



## Lee22

CoachMaven said:


> I just realized I went almost the entire summer without wearing my Tourmaline Legacy duffle! She needs to see the light of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501359


You just inspired me to pull this one out of my closet


----------



## CoachMaven

Iamminda said:


> One of my favorite colors of the Legacy line.  I haven’t used mine in awhile as well, lol,


It's my favorite color from the Legacy line too. This is one I just cannot part with due to the amazing color.


----------



## CoachMaven

Lee22 said:


> You just inspired me to pull this one out of my closet
> View attachment 4501432


That's very pretty, is it a pale blue or the cobalt blue color?


----------



## Lee22

CoachMaven said:


> That's very pretty, is it a pale blue or the cobalt blue color?


Thanks - it’s Pale blue in color. Haven’t worn it in years...


----------



## CoachMaven

Lee22 said:


> Thanks - it’s Pale blue in color. Haven’t worn it in years...


Its lovely. It looks like a Soho duffle. I think my mother has the same one in red, but it's not nearly in as good condition.


----------



## Lee22

CoachMaven said:


> Its lovely. It looks like a Soho duffle. I think my mother has the same one in red, but it's not nearly in as good condition.


Appears to be a legacy


----------



## Molly0

carterazo said:


> Love this.  How big is it? Looks like a smaller, practical size.


About 12x9x4.  Fairly compact.


----------



## MrsGAM

Brought my Savannah to work today! She might end up being my favorite vintage bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

Keith Haring metallic rogue 25....


----------



## princess69

Kristin satchel


----------



## Molly0

CoachMaven said:


> I have that exact strawberry charm as a keychain! I've had it for easily 16 or 17 yrs and use it on my keyring. Mine is not nearly as in pristine condition though...


My key fob part is long gone (I’m always taking things apart and repurposing them) so now the strawberry part is just replacing the missing hangtag. It does help to “summer up” a black bag a bit tho.


----------



## carterazo

princess69 said:


> Kristin satchel
> View attachment 4501774


Oooh, I remember her! She's a beauty! Such a gorgeous blue.


----------



## princess69

carterazo said:


> Oooh, I remember her! She's a beauty! Such a gorgeous blue.


Thank you.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Kristin satchel
> View attachment 4501774


Awwww


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## MrsGAM

Getting ready for a road trip to visit my cousins! We’re leaving Thursday afternoon. Using my Legacy Classic Field Bag on our 4 hour drive and bringing my Savannah to use while we walk around the city. My vintage Bleecker Bucket Tote will hold my eReader and my (and my son’s) iPads in the car. My Bleecker wristlet will carry my phone and wallet when we go to the water park on Friday. Now I just have to decide what shoes to bring


----------



## Punkkitten

holiday123 said:


> Rivets Rogue 25


your shark charm!
I LOVE sharks.  I'm actually watching Shark Week right now!


----------



## holiday123

Punkkitten said:


> your shark charm!
> I LOVE sharks.  I'm actually watching Shark Week right now!


Shark week is awesome, right? I actually got the charm a while ago and had the other side customized, but never used it. Shark week seemed like the perfect time


----------



## Molly0

Same bag as yesterday but I decorated her up a little and added a shoulder strap.


----------



## tealocean

princess69 said:


> Dinky
> View attachment 4501431


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Blue


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Blue


Gorgeous!


----------



## princess69

Rogue tote


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Rogue tote
> View attachment 4503448


I love rogue totes


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Gorgeous!


Ty Sissy


----------



## Groov1r

I really love that


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Blue


Love those shades of blue!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Love those shades of blue!


Thank you


----------



## redwood66

Oh my gosh she is soooo pretty.  Love this bag.  I thought I needed a red rogue but I think this will work just fine for that pop of color.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Mason, understated elegance!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Coach made in USA.
> View attachment 4501159


I really really love your strawberry!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I really really love your strawberry!


Thanks!


----------



## finer_woman

redwood66 said:


> Oh my gosh she is soooo pretty.  Love this bag.  I thought I needed a red rogue but I think this will work just fine for that pop of color.
> View attachment 4503754


Carrying mine too. At some point I'll actually remember to take a pic lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Butterscotch


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Butterscotch


----------



## TraGiv

Today I’m carrying my Dreamer.


----------



## baghabitz34

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Butterscotch


Beautiful! I wish I had gotten one of those


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Red


----------



## TangerineKandy

Can't get enough of this bag!


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. Mason.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

meepabeep said:


> Ms. Mason.


Bag twins!  Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Greenone

So glad to have my baby back!


----------



## Molly0




----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Red



Taking it way back, Twinnie.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Greenone said:


> So glad to have my baby back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4505822


I just got  this for a friend


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Taking it way back, Twinnie.


you know how WE do


----------



## baghabitz34

Enjoying oxblood Dreamer today


----------



## valxim123

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4506098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying oxblood Dreamer today


Beautiful bag, i love oxblood on dreamers and Rogues so much


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4506098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying oxblood Dreamer today


I really love this color,  but it seems more like a brown in the picture.


----------



## musiclover

Todays’s bag, regular Rogue in dark denim with denim tearose strap. 


Earlier this week..Nolita 19 at the nail salon.


----------



## baghabitz34

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this color,  but it seems more like a brown in the picture.


I know! Oxblood is such a hard color to capture


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Todays’s bag, regular Rogue in dark denim with denim tearose strap.
> View attachment 4506306
> 
> Earlier this week..Nolita 19 at the nail salon.
> View attachment 4506305



Great pictures of your two lovely bags .  That second pic at the nail salon is particularly cute.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Great pictures of your two lovely bags .  That second pic at the nail salon is particularly cute.


Thank you, Iam!  A last minute visit to the salon. I chose the bright pink nail polish sitting beside my little bag.


----------



## elisabettaverde

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Your color coordination between the pink tea rose strap and interior is divine!


----------



## elisabettaverde

@holiday123 
Another gorgeous strap tearose combo with that cornflower blue saddle bag, lovely!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Headed to outlets.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Headed to outlets.


Nice! Beautiful black glove tanned leather. Have fun.


----------



## Julia T.

My new coach..and going out for the first time. Just knew how slouchy this shuffle is.. I wish it’s a bit structured.. oh well..


----------



## Caspin22

At my husband’s bowling tournament with my KH Rogue. The lighting in here sucks and doesn’t do the gorgeous blue any justice.


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Link Dinky for TRP reunion. Had so
much fun.


----------



## Molly0

Little “Factory” bucket bag  with her big scarf.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD wearing Coach Bowery  lwith her perfectly matching  Hoka running shoes!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

This is beautiful and unique!



Julia T. said:


> My new coach..and going out for the first time. Just knew how slouchy this shuffle is.. I wish it’s a bit structured.. oh well..
> View attachment 4506961


----------



## TangerineKandy

Out for wine with a friend and Cassie!


----------



## Lake Effect

Bleeker Mini back pack : )


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Caspin22

MFF Vandal Gummy tote. I love this silly bag.


----------



## valxim123

Taking out this beauty today to run some errands, i can’t get over how amazing this bag is and im so grateful i got it at 50off because  if i had found this bag when it first came out i would totally paid full price for it, its worth it.


----------



## holiday123

Back in turquoise rivets. These 25's are growing on me.


----------



## Newpurselove

Julia T. said:


> My new coach..and going out for the first time. Just knew how slouchy this shuffle is.. I wish it’s a bit structured.. oh well..
> View attachment 4506961



I love this! Hoping it hits the FOS


----------



## Newpurselove

valxim123 said:


> View attachment 4508719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking out this beauty today to run some errands, i can’t get over how amazing this bag is and im so grateful i got it at 50off because  if i had found this bag when it first came out i would totally paid full price for it, its worth it.



I was gifted this for Christmas and my husband paid full price for it. It is beautiful and I agree- well worth it


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Gorgeous! I’ve been waiting for you to use this one. So unique.



Caspin22 said:


> MFF Vandal Gummy tote. I love this silly bag.
> View attachment 4508531


So cute.



valxim123 said:


> View attachment 4508719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking out this beauty today to run some errands, i can’t get over how amazing this bag is and im so grateful i got it at 50off because  if i had found this bag when it first came out i would totally paid full price for it, its worth it.


Pretty. Glad you got a deal.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Back in turquoise rivets. These 25's are growing on me.


Gorgeous! They really do.


----------



## whateve

valxim123 said:


> View attachment 4508719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking out this beauty today to run some errands, i can’t get over how amazing this bag is and im so grateful i got it at 50off because  if i had found this bag when it first came out i would totally paid full price for it, its worth it.


This is beautiful! What color is it?


----------



## valxim123

whateve said:


> This is beautiful! What color is it?


Heather gray in the size 25


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Lee22

Backpack day again


----------



## Teagaggle

Tabby 26


----------



## Molly0

Little old carnival bag from 1995.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


This tote looks great with the strap.


----------



## CoachMaven

Smooshy and slouchy Miss Carly


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bandit 39 DT


----------



## Teagaggle

Wllis today...


----------



## princess69

Rory


----------



## Lee22

Old Fav taking today to get cleaned up


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Wllis today...
> View attachment 4509865


Such a great combo! Soooo SMART!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a great combo! Soooo SMART!!!


Thx! It's been sitting on the shelf for literally months waiting to be used. First day out. Not sure what's been holding me off of carrying her...got it for a steal when it popped up on Bloomies site heavily discounted.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Thx! It's been sitting on the shelf for literally months waiting to be used. First day out. Not sure what's been holding me off of carrying her...got it for a steal when it popped up on Bloomies site heavily discounted.


LUCKYYYYY!!!!


----------



## coach943

Vintage Baxter in British Tan


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## carterazo

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 4510104


So pretty!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

carterazo said:


> So pretty!


Thank you, I love this gorgeous pink purse!!!


----------



## Tygriss

CoachMaven said:


> Smooshy and slouchy Miss Carly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4509666



 Carly! One of the first bags I bought... And the first that I got in 3 different sizes!


----------



## CoachMaven

Tygriss said:


> Carly! One of the first bags I bought... And the first that I got in 3 different sizes!


Love this large size and the leather on this thing is ridiculous! Thick, chewy, and smells soooooo good.


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Wllis today...
> View attachment 4509865



This twilly looks so good on this bag — a very pretty look.


----------



## Lee22

No matter which bag I choose I always find myself drawn back to my first (rogue) love


----------



## Molly0

Denim Hampton Tote from 2004.  
I love the fuchsia trim.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Kristin


----------



## Julia T.

Purseluvnmama said:


> This is beautiful and unique!


thank you... i love the style and the soft leather, but it's too slouchy for my taste. i think it will make the soft leather wrinkle so fast


----------



## Julia T.

Newpurselove said:


> I love this! Hoping it hits the FOS


thank you


----------



## CoachMaven

Molly0 said:


> Denim Hampton Tote from 2004.
> I love the fuchsia trim.
> View attachment 4510697


Oh my word, blast from the past! I had one of these in the larger size in lime green nylon. I loved that bag, so light weight!


----------



## baghabitz34

Market tote


----------



## crazycatlady76

Carrying what has become my favourite bag and my favourite accessory.


----------



## tealocean

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4511245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Market tote


This looks so lovely with the scarf tied on!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Todays’s bag, regular Rogue in dark denim with denim tearose strap.
> View attachment 4506306
> 
> Earlier this week..Nolita 19 at the nail salon.
> View attachment 4506305


Beautiful sights and colors in your bags and that polish!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Back in turquoise rivets. These 25's are growing on me.


This is so gorgeous! I love the color with the rivets, and that blue feather is beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

36 DD


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 36 DD


36 DD is hot!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> 36 DD is hot!


ty Sissy


----------



## princess69

Slouchy Oxblood


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Slouchy Oxblood
> View attachment 4511829


Sexy


----------



## MrsGAM

Still in my Sheridan Savannah Hobo after using it during my vacation last weekend! Now decorated with a Coach locket


----------



## Newpurselove

Took my fuschia rogue to work for her first time out


----------



## holiday123

C101's with camera bag today.  Not sure this goes with my dress today, but shoes are so comfy so who cares lol.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Beautiful sights and colors in your bags and that polish!


Thank you, TO!  Today I’ve got my Sage with the prairie floral print. I’ve found it a super handy bag to carry with the organization of side pockets (not unlike the Rogue)!


----------



## Iluvhaute

My bag of the week. Rogue and 1941 tea rose wristlet. Off on boating adventures for the weekend. 

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## meepabeep

holiday123 said:


> C101's with camera bag today.  Not sure this goes with my dress today, but shoes are so comfy so who cares lol.



Great bag and sneaks! I wear sneakers w/ dresses and skirts all the time, especially when I take long walks.


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 36 DD



CFC — you want to hear something funny?  When I first saw your description, I thought of a 36DD bra, lol.   Anyways, your Rogue is beautiful.


----------



## Tygriss

Day 1 with the Rogue 36, I found myself super worried about scuffing the croc handles so I wrapped them in silk. LOVE how it looks (this is my first time wrapping handles). This was Day 2:


It's the best picture I could get with how ridiculously slouchy the suede is.


----------



## CoachMaven

Iamminda said:


> CFC — you want to hear something funny?  When I first saw your description, I thought of a 36DD bra, lol.   Anyways, your Rogue is beautiful.


I thought the same thing!


----------



## meepabeep

Iamminda said:


> CFC — you want to hear something funny?  When I first saw your description, I thought of a 36DD bra, lol.   Anyways, your Rogue is beautiful.





CoachMaven said:


> I thought the same thing!



Ditto!


----------



## Lee22

Getting Ready for the Weekend


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> C101's with camera bag today.  Not sure this goes with my dress today, but shoes are so comfy so who cares lol.


Love the camera bag, especially in this color and I agree C101s are so comfy.


----------



## Lake Effect

MrsGAM said:


> Still in my Sheridan Savannah Hobo after using it during my vacation last weekend! Now decorated with a Coach locket
> View attachment 4511949


Btw, gorgeous collection in your *whatever it's called at the bottom post, signature?? tag line??* My goal is to take a group photo by the end of the year.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> CFC — you want to hear something funny?  When I first saw your description, I thought of a 36DD bra, lol.   Anyways, your Rogue is beautiful.


Jaja.


----------



## MrsGAM

Lake Effect said:


> Btw, gorgeous collection in your *whatever it's called at the bottom post, signature?? tag line??* My goal is to take a group photo by the end of the year.



Thanks! I want to take another group pic sometime - I’ve added a handful of purses since then


----------



## CoachMaven

One of my favorites, Rogue in Steel Blue


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> One of my favorites, Rogue in Steel Blue
> View attachment 4512838


I really like this Rogue, especially because it has silver hardware.


----------



## CoachMaven

SEWDimples said:


> I really like this Rogue, especially because it has silver hardware.


Me too, they should have made more with the brushed nickel hardware.


----------



## valxim123

Took out my my oxblood 25 to movies and lunch with my mom and kids


----------



## Julia T.

valxim123 said:


> Took out my my oxblood 25 to movies and lunch with my mom and kids
> View attachment 4512997



Twins! Just took it out yesterday


----------



## Punkkitten

Leopard Dinky is accompanying me to Pittsburg for the weekend


----------



## holiday123

Rip and repair saddle today.


----------



## valxim123

Julia T. said:


> View attachment 4513281
> 
> 
> Twins! Just took it out yesterday


Isn’t she gorgeous?? I was never drawn to this kind of color in a handbag until i came across this Rogue, this color is so special to me, not too burgundy almost wine but also not too brown, i just love it.


----------



## katev

I've been carrying some of my "Rehab and Rescue" bags this weekend. Last night we went out for dinner and then to see a play and I was wearing black and white so I wanted to carry a small bag that would add some color to my outfit.

I selected this Girlie Lamb Nappa Clip Hobo 8928 from 2003 to wear last night. I found it at a local thrift store several years ago for only $20 and it was in almost pristine condition and needed very little attention.

I've decorated the bag with the Stars Fob 63819 that I picked up a couple at Nordstrom Rack a couple of years for $25, so the total cost for the bag and fob were $45 - and I felt like a million buck when I was carrying them!


----------



## katev

Here's another Rehab and Rescue bag that I have been carrying lately. I found this Ergo Tan Patent Kisslock Satchel 12520 from 2008 at the Goodwill recently for $10 and it was in bad condition. It was filthy and needed a bath and some TLC to bring it back to beauty but I love the way it looks now, especially the tattersall plaid lining!

I had a hard time finding a fob that I felt looked good with this bag. I finally decided to decorate it with the charm from my Angelfish Pendant 94210 that I bought on ebay for $30.

So the bag and charm cost a total of $40. I spend a lot of money on bags (too much!) but I still maintain that you don't have to carry a cheap bag just because you can't afford a good bag. If you shop around, take advantage of the excellent coach authentication thread on TPF, and are willing to do a little cleaning and conditioning then you can find some gorgeous bags and fobs very cheaply!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

CoachMaven said:


> One of my favorites, Rogue in Steel Blue
> View attachment 4512838


Bag twins, it's so beautiful!


----------



## RBee

First outing for this pretty. I'm obsessed with this color combination.


----------



## houseof999

Still carrying Dylan.


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> I've been carrying some of my "Rehab and Rescue" bags this weekend. Last night we went out for dinner and then to see a play and I was wearing black and white so I wanted to carry a small bag that would add some color to my outfit.
> 
> I selected this Girlie Lamb Nappa Clip Hobo 8928 from 2003 to wear last night. I found it at a local thrift store several years ago for only $20 and it was in almost pristine condition and needed very little attention.
> 
> I've decorated the bag with the Stars Fob 63819 that I picked up a couple at Nordstrom Rack a couple of years for $25, so the total cost for the bag and fob were $45 - and I felt like a million buck when I was carrying them!
> 
> View attachment 4513543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513544


A real beauty! This was the bag that first made me notice Coach.


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Still carrying Dylan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513826


Glad to see you pulled it out.


----------



## Narnanz

Phoebe with a little extra bling.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I've been carrying some of my "Rehab and Rescue" bags this weekend. Last night we went out for dinner and then to see a play and I was wearing black and white so I wanted to carry a small bag that would add some color to my outfit.
> 
> I selected this Girlie Lamb Nappa Clip Hobo 8928 from 2003 to wear last night. I found it at a local thrift store several years ago for only $20 and it was in almost pristine condition and needed very little attention.
> 
> I've decorated the bag with the Stars Fob 63819 that I picked up a couple at Nordstrom Rack a couple of years for $25, so the total cost for the bag and fob were $45 - and I felt like a million buck when I was carrying them!
> 
> View attachment 4513543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513544





katev said:


> Here's another Rehab and Rescue bag that I have been carrying lately. I found this Ergo Tan Patent Kisslock Satchel 12520 from 2008 at the Goodwill recently for $10 and it was in bad condition. It was filthy and needed a bath and some TLC to bring it back to beauty but I love the way it looks now, especially the tattersall plaid lining!
> 
> I had a hard time finding a fob that I felt looked good with this bag. I finally decided to decorate it with the charm from my Angelfish Pendant 94210 that I bought on ebay for $30.
> 
> So the bag and charm cost a total of $40. I spend a lot of money on bags (too much!) but I still maintain that you don't have to carry a cheap bag just because you can't afford a good bag. If you shop around, take advantage of the excellent coach authentication thread on TPF, and are willing to do a little cleaning and conditioning then you can find some gorgeous bags and fobs very cheaply!
> 
> View attachment 4513547
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513549


Hi katev!  I haven’t seen you very much lately but I hope you’re doing well!  Your bags are always so gorgeous.  I love the rehab work you do.  These are both fabulous and the leather looks so soft.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> Hi katev!  I haven’t seen you very much lately but I hope you’re doing well!  Your bags are always so gorgeous.  I love the rehab work you do.  These are both fabulous and the leather looks so soft.



Thank you! The red Girlie hobo is made of lamb nappa and it is really soft and a delight to carry.

I've been around mostly lurking, because I've been very busy with work lately, but I have 2 bags that I am trying to rehab and wear before summer is over!


----------



## Teagaggle

Starting this week by carrying bags I haven't carried in awhile & may be on the chopping block. Today...beatnik Rogue 25...


----------



## Lee22




----------



## onemissa

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 4513967


I know some people dont like bags with "Cs", but I love this bag.


----------



## Lee22

onemissa said:


> I know some people dont like bags with "Cs", but I love this bag.


Thank you - I couldn't resist. Specifically searched for it in black and loving every minute of it


----------



## baghabitz34

RBee said:


> First outing for this pretty. I'm obsessed with this color combination.
> 
> View attachment 4513818


 That color combo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


I'm shocked you have a light colored bag!


----------



## princess69

Mushroom Caroline


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Mushroom Caroline
> View attachment 4514607


Twins


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> I'm shocked you have a light colored bag!


Me tooooooooo


----------



## CoachMaven

Lee22 said:


> Thank you - I couldn't resist. Specifically searched for it in black and loving every minute of it


Normally I don't like the signature look either, but the black embossed is beautiful!


----------



## MrsGAM

Moved into my vintage black Court for work yesterday, but ended up calling in sick! Still, love this Court! She was one of my first rehabs.


----------



## Lee22

CoachMaven said:


> Normally I don't like the signature look either, but the black embossed is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

onemissa said:


> I know some people dont like bags with "Cs", but I love this bag.


Lol I am the same way. I don't mind the embossing. It looks quilted without stitches! I have a red one from long ago.


----------



## Julia T.

valxim123 said:


> Isn’t she gorgeous?? I was never drawn to this kind of color in a handbag until i came across this Rogue, this color is so special to me, not too burgundy almost wine but also not too brown, i just love it.



yes, couldn't agree more


----------



## meepabeep

Mahogany East West Compartment.


----------



## Lee22

houseof999 said:


> Lol I am the same way. I don't mind the embossing. It looks quilted without stitches! I have a red one from long ago.


----------



## vickenator

meepabeep said:


> Mahogany East West Compartment.


Ooh, pretty! I have this one in black with nickel hardware and it is such a convenient little bag!


----------



## K_AVE89

New to the group! 

Here's Ms.Cassie! I want another one but is three too many?


----------



## houseof999

Trying to use my summer brights before fall arrives.


----------



## CoachMaven

I'm trying to rotate more often, moved into my Legacy Garcia satchel in Amethyst.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My 1st first generation Rogue. Happy has a baby in a fresh pamper. I love the outlets.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

I do not know what this pretty bag is called. My good friend gave it to me before she migrated to the US. Using it reminds me of her and our good times together. We're both bag addicts! Lol!


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My 1st first generation Rogue. Happy has a baby in a fresh pamper. I love the outlets.


 Gorgeous!


----------



## Punkkitten

your taste in bags is similar to mine.  Love rock and roll kind of vibe.  Staring all googly eyed at a beatnik dinky.  (on a side note - if THAT rogue is on the chopping block i know someone who would be VERY interested )



Teagaggle said:


> Starting this week by carrying bags I haven't carried in awhile & may be on the chopping block. Today...beatnik Rogue 25...
> View attachment 4513953


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My 1st first generation Rogue. Happy has a baby in a fresh pamper. I love the outlets.


Oh this strap looks perfect on this bag!


----------



## emilybug

Raspberry gathered Lindsey


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My 1st first generation Rogue. Happy has a baby in a fresh pamper. I love the outlets.



You win.


----------



## Tygriss

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My 1st first generation Rogue. Happy has a baby in a fresh pamper. I love the outlets.


This picture right here!! Love it! Congratulations! I missed out on the originals even though my SA tried to sell me in them. I wish I listened


----------



## Wendyann7

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My 1st first generation Rogue. Happy has a baby in a fresh pamper. I love the outlets.


I have this rogue too and love it.  I love your strap. Might have to snag that strap next!


----------



## princess69

Happy Friday!


----------



## Teagaggle

princess69 said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4517226


Twins! How are you liking it?


----------



## princess69

Teagaggle said:


> Twins! How are you liking it?


I'm loving it!  The pink whipstitch one is next on my list.


----------



## Teagaggle

princess69 said:


> I'm loving it!  The pink whipstitch one is next on my list.


Yes, I'm not a pink person but that one is on my radar as well.


----------



## SandraElle

Double shot of Whiskey. XL Lily.


----------



## tealocean

Regina


----------



## Alexa5

SandraElle said:


> Double shot of Whiskey. XL Lily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517407
> 
> View attachment 4517411


The bags in that collection were so beautiful!  I had a few of a different style a long while back but ended up getting rid of them as that particular bag had issues with verdigris on the hardware.  Otherwise, they were lovely, and thankfully it wasn't a problem for all bags in that collection.


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my new to me Bedford Flap for the weekend. Wasn’t sure I would like the non-crossbody style, but it seems this wide strap actually stays on my shoulder, so this might be a keeper!


----------



## tealocean

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my new to me Bedford Flap for the weekend. Wasn’t sure I would like the non-crossbody style, but it seems this wide strap actually stays on my shoulder, so this might be a keeper!
> View attachment 4517512


Loving your red! Enjoy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Trying to use my summer brights before fall arrives.
> 
> View attachment 4515265


Such a fascinating bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> Regina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517467


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you! This was my first (only ) full rehab.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> Thank you! This was my first (only ) full rehab.


Looks totally AWESOME!!!
And brand spanking new!


----------



## houseof999

Today


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Regina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517467



This looks especially lovely with the scarf on it


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4518094


I 
 love this silhouette


----------



## valv54

Vintage purple station bag!


----------



## Bagmedic

SandraElle said:


> Double shot of Whiskey. XL Lily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517407
> 
> View attachment 4517411


Wow!!!!


----------



## Julia T.

Going out today with this


----------



## Nancy in VA

valv54 said:


> Vintage purple station bag!


I have never seen a purple one!  nice


----------



## meepabeep

Dark Teal Charley.


----------



## Lee22

meepabeep said:


> Dark Teal Charley.


Ha you going back in time I have the black, orange and fuchsia colors . Remember grabbing to wear with my colorful summer dresses.


----------



## Lee22

Small Sophia tote. I remember searching everywhere to find the Dahlia Pink color. Pulled it out to get some wear before the season ends.


----------



## CoachMaven

Brought out one from deep in the closet, I want to say it's a Soho bag? I just know its 13 yrs old.


----------



## Lee22

I think this one might be a little sister

View attachment 4518934


CoachMaven said:


> Brought out one from deep in the closet, I want to say it's a Soho bag? I just know its 13 yrs old.


----------



## holiday123

Cooper shoulder with new strap today.


----------



## LaVisioneer

holiday123 said:


> Cooper shoulder with new strap today.



Oh wow it has a whole different personality with the snakeskin strap! Looks awesome!


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> I'm trying to rotate more often, moved into my Legacy Garcia satchel in Amethyst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4515269


----------



## carterazo

emilybug said:


> Raspberry gathered Lindsey


Oh so yummy!


----------



## carterazo

SandraElle said:


> Double shot of Whiskey. XL Lily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517407
> 
> View attachment 4517411


Be still my heart!


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> Regina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517467


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My first love is Caroline


----------



## TXLVlove

New Cassie with LV strap!


----------



## tealocean

meepabeep said:


> Dark Teal Charley.


This color is so beautiful and rich!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> This looks especially lovely with the scarf on it


Thank you!  I'm not using it much; so adding color makes it more fun.


----------



## holiday123

Duffle hanging with me at work today.


----------



## Teagaggle

Tilly!


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Beautiful. What is the style number?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Beautiful. What is the style number?


Which bag


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Which bag


Patchwork rogue


----------



## LL777

Darla 32. Love the leather


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Patchwork rogue


54552


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 54552


Thank you, ma’am!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> Thank you, ma’am!!!


Go get one. Lol


----------



## alisajoycee

Today I carry hip bag...Speacial for traveling purpose and they have Ultra-compact features & its color is Grey.


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Kristin



Gorgeous!  I finally got the long strap from the seller that she forgot to pack in the original package, so I'll be breaking out my twin Mama Sage in Jade this week!!


----------



## MiaKay

My new Edie 42 with the tooled tea rose bag charm ☺️ 

A mom-friendly duo that makes me feel as cool as I was in my 20s


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaKay said:


> View attachment 4519693
> View attachment 4519692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Edie 42 with the tooled tea rose bag charm ☺️
> 
> A mom-friendly duo that makes me feel as cool as I was in my 20s



I also have this bag and feel that it gives off cool mom vibes.  I'm surprised that I don't see them being carried more....


----------



## MiaKay

keishapie1973 said:


> I also have this bag and feel that it gives off cool mom vibes.  I'm surprised that I don't see them being carried more....


Yay, we’re bag sisters! Glad I’m not the only one who thinks it’s an awesome ‘cool mom’ bag!


----------



## Tosa22

Top handle Drifter in Chestnut.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mr. today


----------



## houseof999

Back to my camera bag. I was afraid my full size wallet wouldn't fit but it does!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie today.


----------



## MrsGAM

Moved into my recently rehabbed, new to me Pocket Purse. I rescued her from shopgoodwill.com - no one bid on the listing - and I’m loving the patina.


----------



## Caspin22

KH UFO tote today with boom box charm.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


That strap looks exceptional with that bag!!


----------



## emilybug

Camel Legacy Flap


----------



## pammbw

MrsGAM said:


> Moved into my recently rehabbed, new to me Pocket Purse. I rescued her from shopgoodwill.com - no one bid on the listing - and I’m loving the patina.



Love a bag with history. Looks like its been interesting places and done interesting things!


----------



## Lee22




----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Going to work...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## redwood66

Ostrich dinky's first trip out with my favorite boots.


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> Ostrich dinky's first trip out with my favorite boots.
> 
> View attachment 4523107


Lovely!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

redwood66 said:


> Ostrich dinky's first trip out with my favorite boots.
> 
> View attachment 4523107


Wow!!!!!


----------



## reginatina

Rolling with my Court for my birthday spa day.


----------



## Wendyann7

Double swagger love


----------



## Molly0

Carried today and probably tomorrow.


----------



## Lee22

On my way to beauty salon


----------



## Julia T.

@Lee22 
Gorgeous! i've never seen this style before.. may i know what the style's name?


----------



## Lee22

Julia T. said:


> @Lee22
> Gorgeous! i've never seen this style before.. may i know what the style's name?


Thank you and sure!!!
Coach Liv Crossbody in Python Embossed Leather Blue Denim 35403


----------



## SandraElle

Wendyann7 said:


> Double swagger love



Glad to see I have a bag twin on this beauty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Julia T. said:


> @Lee22
> Gorgeous! i've never seen this style before.. may i know what the style's name?


I agree!!!


----------



## katev

Summer is almost over and I suddenly realized that I haven't used my Ice Cream Cone fob 93171 sv mc to decorate a bag this season! So I decided to carry the Legacy Colorblock Leather Rory North South Satchel in Camel, Brass, Multi. The style number is 19902 B4 C8 and it was released in 2012.


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> I agree!!!


Thanks! Forgot all about it. First time wearing it...


----------



## Sarah03

LL777 said:


> Darla 32. Love the leather


This bag looks so nice! Can you share more pics?


----------



## baghabitz34

Lee22 said:


> On my way to beauty salon
> View attachment 4523846


That is so pretty! Love the color


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my Gramercy Small Top Handle for church today, and I’ll probably use it for work tomorrow, too.


----------



## Lee22

baghabitz34 said:


> That is so pretty! Love the color


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

redwood66 said:


> Ostrich dinky's first trip out with my favorite boots.
> 
> View attachment 4523107


She's gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my Gramercy Small Top Handle for church today, and I’ll probably use it for work tomorrow, too.
> View attachment 4524726


Looove her!


----------



## MrsGAM

Decided to switch to my mahogany Court (my first time using her) so I could carry my eReader.


----------



## MrsGAM

carterazo said:


> Looove her!


So do I! She's so pretty, but too small to carry my daily needs. I'll just have to save her for special occasions!


----------



## lisa.nickel

katev said:


> Summer is almost over and I suddenly realized that I haven't used my Ice Cream Cone fob 93171 sv mc to decorate a bag this season! So I decided to carry the Legacy Colorblock Leather Rory North South Satchel in Camel, Brass, Multi. The style number is 19902 B4 C8 and it was released in 2012.
> 
> View attachment 4524267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4524268


I love this. I have a Rory in my closet I haven’t worn in a long time. This makes me want to pull her out


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Summer is almost over and I suddenly realized that I haven't used my Ice Cream Cone fob 93171 sv mc to decorate a bag this season! So I decided to carry the Legacy Colorblock Leather Rory North South Satchel in Camel, Brass, Multi. The style number is 19902 B4 C8 and it was released in 2012.
> 
> View attachment 4524267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4524268





lisa.nickel said:


> I love this. I have a Rory in my closet I haven’t worn in a long time. This makes me want to pull her out



Thanks! Rory is such a nice bag, stylish with lots of room and easy to carry!


----------



## Newpurselove

Feeling pumpkin spice fall vibes today with my flax soho


----------



## pursesandoxies

katev said:


> Summer is almost over and I suddenly realized that I haven't used my Ice Cream Cone fob 93171 sv mc to decorate a bag this season! So I decided to carry the Legacy Colorblock Leather Rory North South Satchel in Camel, Brass, Multi. The style number is 19902 B4 C8 and it was released in 2012.
> 
> View attachment 4524267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4524268


One of my favorite styles!! I have it in Cognac and Grey/Black Colorblock and they're 2 of my favorite bags!


----------



## carterazo

Red Rogue sitting pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue sitting pretty.
> View attachment 4525752


This red is just so gorgeous


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> Decided to switch to my mahogany Court (my first time using her) so I could carry my eReader.
> View attachment 4525366


The Court bag is my favourite vintage style. I have a navy one. Yours is very beautiful!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue sitting pretty.
> View attachment 4525752


So gorgeous, C!  The leather is really something!


----------



## houseof999

Not bag but I'm using Coach card case with my MK bag.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Not bag but I'm using Coach card case with my MK bag.



The iridescent/rainbow hardware on your bag is just so beautiful.


----------



## Lee22

Decided to test the weight of the regular size rogue on a business trip to NYC today via train.


----------



## Teagaggle

Rogue 25 with some new accessories..


----------



## princess69

Cassie


----------



## MrsGAM

musiclover said:


> The Court bag is my favourite vintage style. I have a navy one. Yours is very beautiful!


Same here! I have a black one, too. I'd love to get a red one some day


----------



## musiclover

Lee22 said:


> Decided to test the weight of the regular size rogue on a business trip to NYC today via train.
> View attachment 4526135


We are twins on this gorgeous bag!


----------



## musiclover

Teagaggle said:


> Rogue 25 with some new accessories..
> 
> View attachment 4526143


Love your pretty double tearose charm!


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> Same here! I have a black one, too. I'd love to get a red one some day


I’d like black, or a mahogany, Court bag!  DD has taken my navy so I’m trying to decide if I should get a vintage Court or new Cassie .


----------



## Caspin22

MFF Large Derby Tote In Hologram today. Gorgeous raw leather inside. Love this bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue sitting pretty.
> View attachment 4525752


  One of my favorites!


----------



## MrsGAM

musiclover said:


> I’d like black, or a mahogany, Court bag!  DD has taken my navy so I’m trying to decide if I should get a vintage Court or new Cassie .


Why not both I'm intrigued by the Cassie, but I haven't seen it in real life yet!


----------



## lxrac

Hello, this is my Coach medium backpack today in the _Whisbe_ collab design. Whisbe is a street artist From NYC. He is famous for the gummy bear design and this bag called my name for reals.  
PS I love Haribo haha


----------



## Julia T.

She’s going out for work this week


----------



## SEWDimples

Julia T. said:


> She’s going out for work this week
> 
> View attachment 4526444


She looks good. Bag twins. I need to use mine.


----------



## pruetjx

Bottle Green Bleeker Flap


----------



## carterazo

Ace satchel today


----------



## BagLadyT

houseof999 said:


> Not bag but I'm using Coach card case with my MK bag.



Wow love both but when did you get that card case?? I missed it!


----------



## houseof999

BagLadyT said:


> Wow love both but when did you get that card case?? I missed it!


I missed it originally too when it first came out! I accidentally discovered it while searching for the matching tote on eBay. I have no idea of the style number though. It was called psychedelic and was for men I think as I have seen men's shoes in the same pattern.


----------



## Lake Effect

carterazo said:


> Ace satchel today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526629


Twins! Thanks for reminding me I wanted to use mine this week!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms 36


----------



## baghabitz34

Today


----------



## baghabitz34

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms 36


Nice! I like how you paired it with the strap


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms 36


Another perfect bag/strap combo!


----------



## princess69

Cassie


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Another perfect bag/strap combo!


Ty Sissy


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms 36


That strap looks perfect on that bag! Strap twins!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Lee22 said:


> Decided to test the weight of the regular size rogue on a business trip to NYC today via train.
> View attachment 4526135


Gorgeous!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

princess69 said:


> Cassie
> View attachment 4526924


Twins! (Minus the strap haha)


----------



## Lee22

TangerineKandy said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you! - And it actually worked out well for my trip as I had space to store some gifts we were given. If there were no shoulder straps I would not have survived....Also I believe it is a very good choice for customer-facing business meetings - black and not too flashy with just the right amount of bling (rivets).


----------



## princess69

TangerineKandy said:


> Twins! (Minus the strap haha)


Never thought I would love these little bags so much!


----------



## Lake Effect

I landed in this Punch diva today, somehow.


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> I landed in this Punch diva today, somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4527193


You thrifted this one didnt you...fab colour and Im not really a pink girl at all.


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> You thrifted this one didnt you...fab colour and Im not really a pink girl at all.


Yes, my $10 steal  Gave her a thorough cleaning and conditioning, and wa-laa!
She’s a little high maintenance ( and I am all about streamlining my life and am drawn to the great functionality of many vintage styles) , sort of puddles up left to her own devices, the links are as heavy as cr@p, but I love the look and feel of the leather. And this is the one shade of pink I am drawn to. She’s that girlfriend that takes forever to get ready, but you have the best time with when she’s ready lol lol.


----------



## carterazo

Lake Effect said:


> I landed in this Punch diva today, somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4527193


She's purty and goes beautifully with your blouse.


----------



## Lake Effect

carterazo said:


> She's purty and goes beautifully with your blouse.


Thanks, it derailed my Cornflower Ace plan. Blouse courtesy of Lands End, last season. I am sure that started the change in plans!


----------



## carterazo

Lake Effect said:


> Thanks, it derailed my Cornflower Ace plan. Blouse courtesy of Lands End, last season. I am sure that started the change in plans!


It's a really pretty blouse! I can see how it would make you change your plans. I think the ace may be a nice contrast with it, too. Don't you think?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

These!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Olive 36


----------



## MKB0925

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> These!
> View attachment 4527502


Do you know the name of the tote? That leather looks pretty and love the color!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

MKB0925 said:


> Do you know the name of the tote? That leather looks pretty and love the color!


I think its called either the central or city tote and its in the color bright cherry.


----------



## Molly0

I’m going to carry this 2014 gathered leather fuchsia darling today.  (Thrifted, missing her shoulder strap and hangtag.  I improvised tho.)


----------



## emilybug

Steel Julianne


----------



## carterazo

Archival Rambler


----------



## tealocean

MrsGAM said:


> Decided to switch to my mahogany Court (my first time using her) so I could carry my eReader.
> View attachment 4525366


Wow, beautiful, buttery leather on your two bags!!!


----------



## tealocean

Newpurselove said:


> Feeling pumpkin spice fall vibes today with my flax soho


This is so cute!


----------



## tealocean

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4521975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to work...


I like how you added the scarf on top of the bag!


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue sitting pretty.
> View attachment 4525752


 Beauty!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie today.


This bag is so sweet, and you made this even more lovely and ladylike!


----------



## Julia T.

SEWDimples said:


> She looks good. Bag twins. I need to use mine.


Thanks. yeah, she’s quite heavy, i also rare bring her.. but it’s such a waste to keep her in a closet for a long time


----------



## Julia T.

Lee22 said:


> Decided to test the weight of the regular size rogue on a business trip to NYC today via train.
> View attachment 4526135


So how is it going? how heavy is it? think to buy the regular one but still doubt about the weight esp when it’s full


----------



## Lee22

Julia T. said:


> So how is it going? how heavy is it? think to buy the regular one but still doubt about the weight esp when it’s full


Thanks for asking. I shared in an earlier update that it went well but only as a shoulder bag. Was also happy because I had room to store some gifts they gave us. However would not have survived just using the handles. Another thing, for quick and easy accessibility of certain items including my train ticket you need to include a pouch or large wristlet. There is no way you want to be digging in your bag in heavily populated areas like NYC. We also walked from penn station to our destination - about 5-6 city blocks. Overall I was pleased.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Lee22

Backpack ready for amusement park today




I like that it is very flexible and compacts into the above for easy storage


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Archival Rambler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528155


I can't breathe!  She's beautiful!


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassie!


----------



## Julia T.

Lee22 said:


> Thanks for asking. I shared in an earlier update that it went well but only as a shoulder bag. Was also happy because I had room to store some gifts they gave us. However would not have survived just using the handles. Another thing, for quick and easy accessibility of certain items including my train ticket you need to include a pouch or large wristlet. There is no way you want to be digging in your bag in heavily populated areas like NYC. We also walked from penn station to our destination - about 5-6 city blocks. Overall I was pleased.


Ooh i guess i missed reading your update. Sorry! So it’s fine and manageable as a shoulder bag for a long walk. Got it. Thanks for the review.


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my vintage Sonoma Flap for this weekend! Love the color and pebbled leather, but this bag is pretty big for me! I have a matching wallet, though, and I love the Coach tag zipper pull on the back pocket. Only reason I got the large version rather than the small


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Cassie!
> View attachment 4528530


I'm pretty sure I've said this before ; those tea roses are gorgeous on your Cassie!


----------



## Teagaggle

tealocean said:


> I'm pretty sure I've said this before ; those tea roses are gorgeous on your Cassie!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> This bag is so sweet, and you made this even more lovely and ladylike!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I’m going to carry this 2014 gathered leather fuchsia darling today.  (Thrifted, missing her shoulder strap and hangtag.  I improvised tho.)
> View attachment 4527846


Uh oh! You better get a bucket! This beauty is melting like butter!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Teagaggle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Great combo! How are you liking this style? Easy in & out?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Teagaggle said:


> Thank you!


Did you customize your Cassie with the tea roses? If yes, I wonder could I do mine after purchase.


----------



## Teagaggle

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Did you customize your Cassie with the tea roses? If yes, I wonder could I do mine after purchase.


Yes, I did. I believe you could do it after purchase. However,  you should check on the options for customization. My stores "pin" collection changes frequently. I'm not sure they even have these metal tearoses any longer.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

First time out for my vintage Broadway satchel after rehab.


----------



## annalovespurses

My only Coach bag and I'm so in love.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Feeling organic and healthy today after a trip to the local farmers’ market.  I normally don’t carry tiny bags but I added a a chain from Amazon to this clutch and now it’s perfect for running errands.  Holds my iphone 7plus tightly without its case.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Wedding ready!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Great combo! How are you liking this style? Easy in & out?


I lovvvvvvve it. Wish it came in more colors. Sooooo easy to get in


----------



## SEWDimples

Chalk with Boarder Rivets Page 27.


----------



## Teagaggle

SEWDimples said:


> Chalk with Boarder Rivets Page 27.
> 
> View attachment 4529663


I lust after this bag something fierce...I just couldn't get it to work for me...yet I still lust...


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> I lust after this bag something fierce...I just couldn't get it to work for me...yet I still lust...


I totally understand.


----------



## Iamminda

This week!!   Yeah, you can say I love this style.  So happy and thankful  to have them.  Happy Weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This week!!   Yeah, you can say I love this style.  So happy and thankful  to have them.  Happy Weekend!


OMG IM! I especially love the perfect pink purse(ppp)!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG IM! I especially love the perfect pink purse(ppp)!



Thanks SSSSSM .


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> I can't breathe!  She's beautiful!


Thanks, RN! I always look forward to your reaction.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This week!!   Yeah, you can say I love this style.  So happy and thankful  to have them.  Happy Weekend!


I love the pebbled goodness of these bags. Great hobos!


----------



## Lee22

Church-ready


----------



## keishapie1973

Black Link Duffle....


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I love the pebbled goodness of these bags. Great hobos!


Thanks C


----------



## BeachBagGal

princess69 said:


> Cassie
> View attachment 4526924


Love that strap with Cassie!


----------



## JakeTR19

I’m carrying my oldie but a goodie today signature gallery tote with python trim


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Teagaggle said:


> Yes, I did. I believe you could do it after purchase. However,  you should check on the options for customization. My stores "pin" collection changes frequently. I'm not sure they even have these metal tearoses any longer.


My store has bottle caps, t-Rex and lightening bolts. I need something a bit more classic and wearable. Those things are too trendy for me!


----------



## princess69

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that strap with Cassie!


Thank you.


----------



## Teagaggle

I'm indifferent about this bag, although I don't know why. It's taking some getting used to the double flap.


----------



## poulinska

Teagaggle said:


> I'm indifferent about this bag, although I don't know why. It's taking some getting used to the double flap.
> View attachment 4530826


Great bag - it has a seventies-vibe and reminds me of a stewardess-Handbag!!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> I'm indifferent about this bag, although I don't know why. It's taking some getting used to the double flap.
> View attachment 4530826


I like this bag, but the double flap drove me nuts when I was playing with it in the store.


----------



## CoachMaven

Switched into my Rhyder 33 for tomorrow


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 4531302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched into my Rhyder 33 for tomorrow


Twins


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Lane


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Lane


You know my address, send me that bag!  And the strap lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> You know my address, send me that bag!  And the strap lol.


Jajaja


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Lane


That strap is perfect.  I haven't seen that version of the Lane.  I have my eye on the blue colorblock one.


----------



## Punkkitten

Custom dyed (by me - I used fiebing's burgundy leather dye)  vintage casino bag.  
 Such a great little shape!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Took this oldie to work today... Can‘t even remember the style name, it‘s that old....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> That strap is perfect.  I haven't seen that version of the Lane.  I have my eye on the blue colorblock one.


Got her from the outlet.


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Got her from the outlet.


Was it made for factory?  My outlet doesn't get the good stuff but they are sweet as pie there!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Was it made for factory?  My outlet doesn't get the good stuff but they are sweet as pie there!


Lane is a retail item


----------



## pursesandoxies

Teagaggle said:


> I'm indifferent about this bag, although I don't know why. It's taking some getting used to the double flap.
> View attachment 4530826


I think we have the same taste in bags lol.  I'm loving mine but in the same predicament, still on the fence about it.  The back slip pocket helps me out a little because I don't really use the outer flap pocket.  It's just such a gorgeous bag, I don't think I could part with it lol.


----------



## Caspin22

Carrying this gorgeous MFF Hologram Lg Derby Tote today. I am in love with this bag.


----------



## Punkkitten

If memory serves This is the Kristin


Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4531628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this oldie to work today... Can‘t even remember the style name, it‘s that old....


----------



## Sunshine mama

Punkkitten said:


> Custom dyed (by me - I used fiebing's burgundy leather dye)  vintage casino bag.
> Such a great little shape!


I thought this was a new release!
What a wonderful job on a beautiful bag!
I want it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## LuvsElvis

Chicagogirl2005 said:


> View attachment 4531628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this oldie to work today... Can‘t even remember the style name, it‘s that old....


Hi. that is a Kristion Op Art Hobo.. Kristin was one of my favorite lines that Coach made..


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Bag twins!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Got her from the outlet.


Would you mind sharing the style numbers for both, so I can try to do a found order.  (You taught me well!!!) Thanks!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

LuvsElvis said:


> Hi. that is a Kristion Op Art Hobo.. Kristin was one of my favorite lines that Coach made..


Thank you


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Punkkitten said:


> If memory serves This is the Kristin


Thank you!


----------



## TraGiv

Today I’m carrying Cassie.


----------



## Julia T.

let's go out baby


----------



## houseof999

Rogue 17 today!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms Lane


Very cute. This strap would match my Beechwood Regular Rogue with exotic details.


----------



## SEWDimples

Prussian Blue Regular Rogue.


----------



## SandraElle

Rhyder 33


----------



## Kidclarke

On my way home from Portland, OR with my Coach and LV.


----------



## Lee22

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Would you mind sharing the style numbers for both, so I can try to do a found order.  (You taught me well!!!) Thanks!


Can you keep us posted on how you make out with the found order? Due to the warehouse maintenance situation one of the stores I deal with will not process another found order until they clean up the mess with their order management system. They said they place orders then they get cancelled so holding off until further notice. No ETA....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Lee22 said:


> Can you keep us posted on how you make out with the found order? Due to the warehouse maintenance situation one of the stores I deal with will not process another found order until they clean up the mess with their order management system. They said they place orders then they get cancelled so holding off until further notice. No ETA....


All facts


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Rhyder 33
> 
> View attachment 4532956


Poo Twins


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Would you mind sharing the style numbers for both, so I can try to do a found order.  (You taught me well!!!) Thanks!


Tote is  26886
Strap is 26970


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Lee22

Parker convertible - wearing today as a shoulder bag


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Awesome bag!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

SandraElle said:


> Rhyder 33
> 
> View attachment 4532956


Stunning!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 4533181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker convertible - wearing today as a shoulder bag


Beautiful bag! I love that style and color Signature


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tote is  26886
> Strap is 26970


Thanks @crazyforcoach09.  I saw this Lane on the Coach site today.  It's weird that you were able to get it from the Outlet when they still have it online at Coach?!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Thanks @crazyforcoach09.  I saw this Lane on the Coach site today.  It's weird that you were able to get it from the Outlet when they still have it online at Coach?!


I got more than 1 at outlet. A lot of stores have them. This is coaches way of doing dipping. If they can’t get it from Fp they get it from me at outlets. Lololol


----------



## Caspin22

Julia T. said:


> let's go out baby
> View attachment 4532546



My outlet had a couple of these cuties out last weekend, they are SOOOOO soft!!!


----------



## holiday123

Cypress bedford hobo


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Cypress bedford hobo


Gorgeous! I love this bag and how your bag drapes so nicely.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Cypress bedford hobo


Beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cornflower Pebbled Leather Amber Hobo with silver hardware.


----------



## meepabeep

Miss Chelsea.


----------



## Bagmedic

Kidclarke said:


> On my way home from Portland, OR with my Coach and LV.
> View attachment 4533042


Is the travel bag from outlet?  Would you have the style #?  I'm a sucker for camo!  I have the Explorer bag arriving tomorrow in the brown calf leather.  Was surprised my found order went thru from last weekend!  Was expecting it to be cancelled and looks like bag is coming from JAX.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms BS


----------



## aundria17

Love this dinky


----------



## houseof999

Added the turn lock card case to my Rogue 17.


----------



## Kidclarke

Bagmedic said:


> Is the travel bag from outlet?  Would you have the style #?  I'm a sucker for camo!  I have the Explorer bag arriving tomorrow in the brown calf leather.  Was surprised my found order went thru from last weekend!  Was expecting it to be cancelled and looks like bag is coming from JAX.


Yes, it is.  I ordered it 6/6/18 so it has been a while, but the style # is F29049 
It has some wear on it, but overall it has been a great carry on.


----------



## holiday123

Dreamer shoulder today


----------



## AstridRhapsody

KF Tabby 26.


----------



## baghabitz34

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms BS


So pretty! The one Rogue that got away from me


----------



## Winterfell5

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Blue Regular Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4532776


This is my all time favorite Rogue!  Unfortunately, it got away from me!


----------



## Julia T.

Caspin22 said:


> My outlet had a couple of these cuties out last weekend, they are SOOOOO soft!!!


yeeesss super soft and pretty worried that it would be tear soon, thankfully it's not.
oooh already in the outlet? i bought it couple months ago when it was summer sale on coach website..


----------



## Lee22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I got more than 1 at outlet. A lot of stores have them. This is coaches way of doing dipping. If they can’t get it from Fp they get it from me at outlets. Lololol


Question - were you able to get the lane in the navy colorblock at the outlets?


----------



## Tosa22

Rogue 25 with rivets. Love this bag!


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my vintage Madison Spence for a night out with hubby!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Harley77 said:


> KF Tabby 26.


I love her!


----------



## TCB

For church today...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## lxrac

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



That looks like a cool strap!  Did you buy it separately?


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Strap twins, wish I was a bag twin lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lxrac said:


> That looks like a cool strap!  Did you buy it separately?


yes


----------



## princess69




----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4536263


Swag


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my vintage Legacy Rambler! Just picked her up this weekend at a little shop called the Coffee Cabin in a nearby town.


----------



## meepabeep

Oxblood Swagger 27.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4536263


Gorgeous! I just ordered the smaller version. Does the snakeskin on the handles bother you?


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

meepabeep said:


> Oxblood Swagger 27.


Bag Twins! Such a well made bag!


----------



## princess69

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Gorgeous! I just ordered the smaller version. Does the snakeskin on the handles bother you?


Thanks!  The snakeskin doesn't bother me at all,  it's actually pretty smooth.  Post pics when you get yours!


----------



## SEWDimples

Yesterday and today.


----------



## houseof999

Mini kisslock satchel


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Mini kisslock satchel
> 
> View attachment 4536701


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my vintage Madison Spence for a night out with hubby!
> View attachment 4535154


Classy!


----------



## CoachMaven

Switched into my oxblood Rogue with rivets


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> Switched into my oxblood Rogue with rivets
> View attachment 4536702



This bag is so stunning.  I finally saw it in person this summer at the outlet and was seriously tempted


----------



## CoachMaven

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so stunning.  I finally saw it in person this summer at the outlet and was seriously tempted


Thank you, I love this bag. It was an anniversary gift from dh 2 yrs ago, so its sentimental to me as well.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Mini kisslock satchel
> 
> View attachment 4536701


So pretty. Love the color.


----------



## TCB

houseof999 said:


> Mini kisslock satchel
> 
> View attachment 4536701


This is so cute!


----------



## TCB

Rhyder
Metallic green


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Sunshine mama

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


This is such a pretty  color. It just transforms this bag into having a more feminine vibe.


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Gorgeous!


----------



## princess69

Dusty Rose Rogue


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Dusty Rose Rogue
> View attachment 4537177


Yasssssss


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



LOVE this one.  Do you have the style #?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> LOVE this one.  Do you have the style #?


Thank you. 86809


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today





princess69 said:


> Dusty Rose Rogue
> View attachment 4537177



Two beautiful bags and colors.


----------



## SEWDimples

My bag.



My friend’s bag.


----------



## tealocean

TCB said:


> For church today...
> 
> View attachment 4535836
> View attachment 4535837
> View attachment 4535838


This is beautiful and looks so fun! What is it called?


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> My bag.
> View attachment 4537654
> 
> 
> My friend’s bag.
> View attachment 4537653


Two beauties! I love that smooth leather and those butterflies!


----------



## princess69

SEWDimples said:


> Two beautiful bags and colors.


Thank you.


----------



## baghabitz34

Showed this little green beauty some love today


----------



## TCB

tealocean said:


> This is beautiful and looks so fun! What is it called?


Thank you so much. 
The tag just said Glitter Metallic Clutch.


----------



## tealocean

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4537721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showed this little green beauty some love today


Beautiful!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Hyped!! About to see John Mayer at Talking Stick Arena


----------



## B4GBuff

Dreamer chalk / snake. Also feathers and stars charm.


----------



## Mistyfang

That pink butterfly is so yummy


----------



## Iamminda

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4537812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyped!! About to see John Mayer at Talking Stick Arena



Hope you have a great time (am jealous) .


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## jblended

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


I'm not a big bag person at all, but your collection makes me want to become one, lol! Such beauties you have!


----------



## princess69

Rogue Tote


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Rogue Tote
> View attachment 4537983


You need a strap to make her POP


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jblended said:


> I'm not a big bag person at all, but your collection makes me want to become one, lol! Such beauties you have!


Thank you dear


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You need a strap to make her POP


Just trying to make me a twin lol


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


My fav Rhyder!  I need to find one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Just trying to make me a twin lol


Facts


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with Michael Kors Miranda Zip Top Bag with Coach Butterfly Bag charm.


----------



## inkfade

My Nomad crossbody in dark cherry with a strap from a different bag because the red one that came with it is too short for me to use it crossbody. Thinking about ordering a black and red strap specifically for it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today.  One of the oldest Parker version.


----------



## shoes+handbags

SEWDimples said:


> Cheating with Michael Kors Miranda Zip Top Bag with Coach Butterfly Bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4538049


I love this bag! I looked at it a few times when it was on sale, but didn't end up ordering it.


----------



## aerinha

Vintage court bag in British tan. A rehab project from a couple months ago


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Sunshine mama said:


> Today.  One of the oldest Parker version.


Beautiful color and love the scalloped front edge!


----------



## shoes+handbags

aerinha said:


> Vintage court bag in British tan. A rehab project from a couple months ago
> View attachment 4538154


You did a great job!


----------



## brett8x6

My cute little Sadie! So glad I picked this one up in Saddle when I stumbled on it by accident at a boutique, have not seen the color since.


----------



## brett8x6

Sunshine mama said:


> Today.  One of the oldest Parker version.


Love that shade of red!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Ivy Rogue, and since it's 90 in Cleveland Ohio today I thought the daisy was still appropriate!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

brett8x6 said:


> Love that shade of red!


Why thank you very much!


----------



## baghabitz34

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Ivy Rogue, and since it's 90 in Cleveland Ohio today I thought the daisy was still appropriate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538386


Hi bag twin. Love the charm


----------



## TCB

brett8x6 said:


> My cute little Sadie! So glad I picked this one up in Saddle when I stumbled on it by accident at a boutique, have not seen the color since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538316


Such a great little bag!


----------



## aerinha

shoes+handbags said:


> You did a great job!


Thanks.  She had a weird odor that got her named “the foot court” but after washing and a lot of airing it cleared out.


----------



## Lake Effect




----------



## CoachMaven

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4537812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyped!! About to see John Mayer at Talking Stick Arena


You live by me! A friend of mine went to that concert too, how was it?


----------



## CoachMaven

aerinha said:


> Thanks.  She had a weird odor that got her named “the foot court” but after washing and a lot of airing it cleared out.


Ah, the infamous foot Court!


----------



## Lake Effect

aerinha said:


> Thanks.  She had a weird odor that got her named “the foot court” but after washing and a lot of airing it cleared out.





CoachMaven said:


> Ah, the infamous foot Court!


Ohh good! I remember that too. Lol that will really bring people into rehabbing.


----------



## princess69

My Gummy Bear


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> My Gummy Bear
> View attachment 4538890


Love


----------



## Ireiki4u

It’s a Blue Jean baby kind of day!


----------



## Molly0

I’m revisiting 2002 and thinking of a croissant !


----------



## houseof999

Moved into this cutie today. Summer is almost over so I think I'll stay in it for a few days.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Moved into this cutie today. Summer is almost over so I think I'll stay in it for a few days.
> View attachment 4539303


 I love your cutie!


----------



## momtok

I don't post in this thread often, but for once I had what I thought was a good idea. 
For heading into the weekend I moved into one of my updated Willises (from the revival some years back), and decided to play with an idea while waiting outside daughter's school.
Sunday school has just started for the year and I do the 3yr-olds.  I thought I'd put one of my monsters on the bag (not Fendi, but from an artisan from NYC a couple years ago).  Put the bag on the usual shelf, and see if any of the kids notice the little guy staring down grumpily.


----------



## SEWDimples

Vachetta RDK Hobo from Reed Krakoff.


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Moved into this cutie today. Summer is almost over so I think I'll stay in it for a few days.
> View attachment 4539303


Aw! So cute & fun! Yummy!


----------



## tealocean

momtok said:


> I don't post in this thread often, but for once I had what I thought was a good idea.
> For heading into the weekend I moved into one of my updated Willises (from the revival some years back), and decided to play with an idea while waiting outside daughter's school.
> Sunday school has just started for the year and I do the 3yr-olds.  I thought I'd put one of my monsters on the bag (not Fendi, but from an artisan from NYC a couple years ago).  Put the bag on the usual shelf, and see if any of the kids notice the little guy staring down grumpily.
> 
> View attachment 4539322
> View attachment 4539323


 That's great! I love it when bags make people smile.


----------



## CoachMaven

Just got my new to me Ergo XL Tote and after a quick cleaning, moved in immediately. Love this style!


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Vachetta RDK Hobo from Reed Krakoff.
> 
> View attachment 4539412


Sweet butterflies!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassidy top handle from FOS


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Vachetta RDK Hobo from Reed Krakoff.
> 
> View attachment 4539412



Good Lord that is a gorgeous piece of camel leather! 



CoachMaven said:


> Just got my new to me Ergo XL Tote and after a quick cleaning, moved in immediately. Love this style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4539460


I have been aimlessly surfing for my next bag. Thank-you, you have nailed it down for me!


----------



## MrsGAM

Still in my Rambler’s Legacy! Now with added Harry Potter cuteness


----------



## Molly0

CoachMaven said:


> Just got my new to me Ergo XL Tote and after a quick cleaning, moved in immediately. Love this style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4539460


Great find!  Does it have the striped legacy lining?


----------



## BagLadyT

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


When did you get that? Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BagLadyT said:


> When did you get that? Love it!


It arrived Wed


----------



## RuedeNesle

Teagaggle said:


> Cassidy top handle from FOS
> View attachment 4539760


Beautiful red!


----------



## keishapie1973

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4537721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showed this little green beauty some love today



Beautiful!!!  I just ordered this without ever seeing pics from the online sale.  I think I'm going to love it....


----------



## CoachMaven

Molly0 said:


> Great find!  Does it have the striped legacy lining?


Yep, I love it!


----------



## muchstuff

My new pebbled duffle in oxblood .For you shorties out there, the strap has enough riveted holes to shorten for my 5'2" height.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Congrats! This bag is really cute. Enjoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

muchstuff said:


> My new pebbled duffle in oxblood .For you shorties out there, the strap has enough riveted holes to shorten for my 5'2" height.
> View attachment 4540058


Congrats. This color is so rich.


----------



## Molly0

CoachMaven said:


> Yep, I love it!


Swoon!


----------



## muchstuff

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats. This color is so rich.


Thanks!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Iamminda said:


> Hope you have a great time (am jealous) .



He gave a great show!  It was full of epic guitar riffs and he played a good mix of older and new material.


----------



## elisabettaverde

muchstuff said:


> My new pebbled duffle in oxblood .For you shorties out there, the strap has enough riveted holes to shorten for my 5'2" height.
> View attachment 4540058



There’s nothing like a Coach duffle in pebbled leather!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Edie 42 in Oxblood-just the best texture and deep wine tone.  And I’ve always thought Coach has a superior suede compared to other brands in its price range.


----------



## muchstuff

elisabettaverde said:


> There’s nothing like a Coach duffle in pebbled leather!!


Thanks, lucky you, seeing John Mayer, we saw him  last time he was in Vancouver, great show.


----------



## muchstuff

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4540276
> View attachment 4540277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edie 42 in Oxblood-just the best texture and deep wine tone.  And I’ve always thought Coach has a superior suede compared to other brands in its price range.


Oooh I like that...


----------



## Freak4Coach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



That bag is so cute!!! When is that Parker coming woman?!?? i wanna see!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Freak4Coach said:


> That bag is so cute!!! When is that Parker coming woman?!?? i wanna see!


Changed my mind on her


----------



## PJ18

I’m carrying this little cutie for the weekend!


----------



## SEWDimples

PJ18 said:


> I’m carrying this little cutie for the weekend!


Very nice. The strap compliments the Dinky so nicely. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Freak4Coach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Changed my mind on her



That's a bummer. Although you have so many beautiful bags that I'm sure you won't miss her. LOL!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Freak4Coach said:


> That's a bummer. Although you have so many beautiful bags that I'm sure you won't miss her. LOL!


 thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Moved into this cutie today. Summer is almost over so I think I'll stay in it for a few days.
> View attachment 4539303


This bag is adooorable!! Why don’t I remember this one?!? What’s on the other side?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Cassidy top handle from FOS
> View attachment 4539760


Love this red bag!


----------



## Winterfell5

muchstuff said:


> My new pebbled duffle in oxblood .For you shorties out there, the strap has enough riveted holes to shorten for my 5'2" height.
> View attachment 4540058


This bag is gorgeous!!  However, Since I love books and reading, I had to peruse your book shelf and noticed that you’re a fan of Alexander McCall Smith.  I have all the books from The Ladies Detective Agency and also the Isabel Dalhousie series.  I had the great pleasure of meeting him at a book signing in Boston.  Such a delightful man and so funny!  Sorry for the segue from purses, but I had to comment!!


----------



## muchstuff

Winterfell5 said:


> This bag is gorgeous!!  However, Since I love books and reading, I had to peruse your book shelf and noticed that you’re a fan of Alexander McCall Smith.  I have all the books from The Ladies Detective Agency and also the Isabel Dalhousie series.  I had the great pleasure of meeting him at a book signing in Boston.  Such a delightful man and so funny!  Sorry for the segue from purses, but I had to comment!!


I'm missing a couple of the Ladies Detective books which I'm hoping to find soon. I took exception to a comment I read saying that the series was too simplistic and condescending (or something along those lines). I thought they showed depth of character and tons of humour. Haven't read the Dalhousie series yet, I'll grab one the next time I'm at our local book store!
EDIT: Oh yes, thank you, the bag truly is lovely!


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> This bag is adooorable!! Why don’t I remember this one?!? What’s on the other side?


The back is plain black. Its from 2017 but I think I bought it in 2018 when it showed up on FOS.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## PJ18

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice. The strap compliments the Dinky so nicely. Enjoy your weekend.


Thank you so much! Hope you enjoy your weekend as well!


----------



## RuedeNesle

New to me (excellent condition) Galley Lunch tote.


----------



## musiclover

I’m behind so here’s a few of the bags I carried this week:

Dinner with Madison gathered leather small bag (2011) with mixed logo key ring.  One of my three precious Coach Madison handbags. 


Visit to mum-in-law. Nolita prairie bud with patent chocolate dipped strawberry.  A summer favourite handbag.



For work, Denim Dinky 24, in the House Corner, before the students come in. You can see I have a few handbags for my Littles to carry around the classroom


----------



## anthrosphere

musiclover said:


> Visit to mum-in-law. Nolita prairie bud with patent chocolate dipped strawberry.  A summer favourite handbag.
> View attachment 4541363



I LOVE this bag and the charm!! So cute!!



muchstuff said:


> My new pebbled duffle in oxblood .For you shorties out there, the strap has enough riveted holes to shorten for my 5'2" height.
> View attachment 4540058



Yummy, she's a beaut! The leather looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

RuedeNesle said:


> New to me (excellent condition) Galley Lunch tote.
> View attachment 4541276


Love your pic, to hilarious...well framed!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Luv2Scoop said:


> Love your pic, to hilarious...well framed!


Hi L2S! 
Thanks very much!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I’m behind so here’s a few of the bags I carried this week:
> 
> Dinner with Madison gathered leather small bag (2011) with mixed logo key ring.  One of my three precious Coach Madison handbags.
> View attachment 4541364
> 
> Visit to mum-in-law. Nolita prairie bud with patent chocolate dipped strawberry.  A summer favourite handbag.
> View attachment 4541363
> 
> 
> For work, Denim Dinky 24, in the House Corner, before the students come in. You can see I have a few handbags for my Littles to carry around the classroom
> View attachment 4541362



Love these pictures — especially the last picture (super sweet that your Littles have some purses to enjoy in class )


----------



## musiclover

anthrosphere said:


> I LOVE this bag and the charm!! So cute!!


Thank you!  I love the leather and those cutie-pie flowers.  The charm is an old one from around 2011.  I love the older leather purse charms Coach used to make.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Love these pictures — especially the last picture (super sweet that your Littles have some purses to enjoy in class )


Thank you, Iam!  I'm speed dating my bags as I'm feeling a few need to go so I'm mixing it up a bit.

The Littles love to fill the purses with food from the House Corner--can't think of a better use for a bag than to carry some snacks around!  I've got a Hello Kitty tote, a small train case, a belt bag and believe it or not...a Coach scribble top handle pouch.  Just need a mini backpack and I think that collection is complete!  (Maybe I should use this as a frame of reference for evaluating my own handbags!)


----------



## AubergineSally

Just back from a 9 day road trip with my Bedford Hobo, I feel like I never want to see it again.


----------



## TCB

For tomorrow


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Barney


----------



## holiday123

Harmony


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> The back is plain black. Its from 2017 but I think I bought it in 2018 when it showed up on FOS.


Oh okay. It’s darn cute!


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my Manor for work today.


----------



## Jodilyn730

Sassy rogue day


----------



## houseof999

Toting gems y'all!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Harmony


The color of the suede is so pretty!


----------



## Jodilyn730

Sorry didn't mean to double post!!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I’m behind so here’s a few of the bags I carried this week:
> 
> Dinner with Madison gathered leather small bag (2011) with mixed logo key ring.  One of my three precious Coach Madison handbags.
> View attachment 4541364
> 
> Visit to mum-in-law. Nolita prairie bud with patent chocolate dipped strawberry.  A summer favourite handbag.
> View attachment 4541363
> 
> 
> For work, Denim Dinky 24, in the House Corner, before the students come in. You can see I have a few handbags for my Littles to carry around the classroom
> View attachment 4541362


Look at these beauties! I forgot you had a Dinky! It looks so lovely with that bright hardware!

I love that you have a row of handbags in the house corner. They must delight in that.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Look at these beauties! I forgot you had a Dinky! It looks so lovely with that bright hardware!
> 
> I love that you have a row of handbags in the house corner. They must delight in that.


I do love my beautiful denim Dinky!  The brass/leather strap is my favourite. I also have the regular size rose and the oxblood/grey Dinkies.  They make a great cocktail bag.

The little handbags are kind of a fun extra in the House Corner. It’s good to watch the small hands practise using the zippers and belt bag clip.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I do love my beautiful denim Dinky!  The brass/leather strap is my favourite. I also have the regular size rose and the oxblood/grey Dinkies.  They make a great cocktail bag.
> 
> The little handbags are kind of a fun extra in the House Corner. It’s good to watch the small hands practise using the zippers and belt bag clip.


Oh yes I remember your sweet Rose one with the two strap options! The Oxblood/Grey one looks gorgeous. I remember when you were dreaming of that one. Somehow I missed or forgot about the Denim one.

The zipper and clip practice is a great bonus to your bags in the house corner! What a great idea.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## princess69

Navy duffle


----------



## carterazo

Punkkitten said:


> Custom dyed (by me - I used fiebing's burgundy leather dye)  vintage casino bag.
> Such a great little shape!


Fabulous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Navy duffle
> View attachment 4542637


Yummmmm


----------



## reginatina

Carrying the ever popular Regina.  As always, will post in the WIMB thread, too.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> My bag.
> View attachment 4537654
> 
> 
> My friend’s bag.
> View attachment 4537653


You and your friend were stylin'!


----------



## carterazo

momtok said:


> I don't post in this thread often, but for once I had what I thought was a good idea.
> For heading into the weekend I moved into one of my updated Willises (from the revival some years back), and decided to play with an idea while waiting outside daughter's school.
> Sunday school has just started for the year and I do the 3yr-olds.  I thought I'd put one of my monsters on the bag (not Fendi, but from an artisan from NYC a couple years ago).  Put the bag on the usual shelf, and see if any of the kids notice the little guy staring down grumpily.
> 
> View attachment 4539322
> View attachment 4539323


Adorable! Did any of the little ones notice?


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Harmony


Love this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> New to me (excellent condition) Galley Lunch tote.
> View attachment 4541276



What an exciting bag and adventure!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> What an exciting bag and adventure!


Thanks SM! I love finding fun places to go with my bags!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Lane Satchel with denim tea rose strap


----------



## momtok

carterazo said:


> Adorable! Did any of the little ones notice?


Yes, thank you.   One of the girls did, and I let her "pet" him.  I told her he's too grumpy to play though.  Needs his rest.


----------



## Lake Effect




----------



## Sarah03

Tearose Dinky


----------



## Bagmedic

princess69 said:


> Navy duffle
> View attachment 4542637


I don't remember a navy duffle!  Looks like a great color!


----------



## Bagmedic

AubergineSally said:


> Just back from a 9 day road trip with my Bedford Hobo, I feel like I never want to see it again.
> 
> View attachment 4541659


Why?  It looks like it has the perfect slouch!


----------



## AubergineSally

Bagmedic said:


> Why?  It looks like it has the perfect slouch!



It’s so cavernous that rummaging around for keys, wallet, phone, hairbrush got tedious. I think my market tote with an organizer would have been a better choice. Maybe I should have carried an organizer in the hobo.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Darla Boo


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my almost vintage Stewardess bag (and vintage Bleecker Bucket Tote) for work today! My first time using both, and I can’t believe I waited so long - love that my phone fits in the little slip pocket under the turnlock!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4542982


If this is next to a busy street, then you and @RuedeNesle are living dangerously!
Beautiful bags BTW!


----------



## inkfade

My beautiful Coach nomad in aubergine, paired with my slim wallet in dark berry, ready to go run some errands!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

inkfade said:


> My beautiful Coach nomad in aubergine, paired with my slim wallet in dark berry, ready to go run some errands!
> 
> View attachment 4543592


Such pretty colors!


----------



## inkfade

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Such pretty colors!



Thank you, I am a purple fiend! 

(My shirt today is also purple, so I'm all decked out haha)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> If this is next to a busy street, then you and @RuedeNesle are living dangerously!
> Beautiful bags BTW!


----------



## Molly0

musiclover said:


> I’m behind so here’s a few of the bags I carried this week:
> 
> Dinner with Madison gathered leather small bag (2011) with mixed logo key ring.  One of my three precious Coach Madison handbags.
> View attachment 4541364
> 
> Visit to mum-in-law. Nolita prairie bud with patent chocolate dipped strawberry.  A summer favourite handbag.
> View attachment 4541363
> 
> 
> For work, Denim Dinky 24, in the House Corner, before the students come in. You can see I have a few handbags for my Littles to carry around the classroom
> View attachment 4541362


Ooh. I love those gathered satchels from a few years ago!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> If this is next to a busy street, then you and @RuedeNesle are living dangerously!
> Beautiful bags BTW!





RuedeNesle said:


>


Practically empty parking lot   I just loved the light. Rue is much more adventurous!


----------



## Molly0

2014 satchel


----------



## Wendyann7

princess69 said:


> Navy duffle
> View attachment 4542637


LOVE the navy, where did you purchase this color?


----------



## muchstuff

Wendyann7 said:


> LOVE the navy, where did you purchase this color?


+1!


----------



## princess69

Wendyann7 said:


> LOVE the navy, where did you purchase this color?


Thank you.  I got it from YOOX.  I’d never ordered from them before but for the price I got, it was worth giving them a try.

ETA: looks like it sold out


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Lake Effect

Mini Bucket , circa 1998, my first Coach store purchase, Jacksonville Outlet. The tangerine has mellowed to pumpkin! Side note, the antique brass Carriage fob has become one of my favorites.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Molly0 said:


> 2014 satchel
> View attachment 4543757


This is beautiful.  Is it a Madison and would you mind sharing the number.  Thanks!


----------



## Molly0

Luvpurplepurses said:


> This is beautiful.  Is it a Madison and would you mind sharing the number.  Thanks!



Thanks. It is a factory #F29284.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4544294
> 
> 
> Thanks. It is a factory #F29284.


Thank you!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My newest Ebay find..... I had to have that color and buttery soft leather!


----------



## dissyg

Bedford hobo in oxblood. This is my usual school bag (I have a canyon one too - usually carried that one for work this year. My school uniform is gray, so the oxblood is my go to for school). Fits planner, laptop, notebook, wallet, phone, keys, water bottle, journal, snacks, and my bag of holding (aka, canvas Coach pouch). I can squeeze in a second pouch (has lab supplies in it) or even a small textbook on days when I need those. Obviously, the magnets don’t hold it closed at the top when I have it stuffed, but that’s ok. The leather has gotten nice and slouchy


----------



## redwood66

Croc Rogue.


----------



## SEWDimples

Heather Grey Bedford Hobo.


----------



## baghabitz34

First time carrying Charlie Bucket today. I love the vintage mauve color!


----------



## inkfade

Wore my Coach nomad in burnished saddle today (paired with Marc Jacobs strap), and will for the next few days probably!


----------



## Iamminda

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My newest Ebay find..... I had to have that color and buttery soft leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4544410



Beautiful especially with this charm.. We are twinnies — yippee for us .


----------



## LaVisioneer

Legacy Willis! Wish they would remake this silhouette in more colors and leather that does better in water!


----------



## carterazo

momtok said:


> Yes, thank you.   One of the girls did, and I let her "pet" him.  I told her he's too grumpy to play though.  Needs his rest.


 Great strategy!


----------



## carterazo

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4542982


Twins! I almost used my Ace today, but went with black instead.


----------



## carterazo

LaVisioneer said:


> Legacy Willis! Wish they would remake this silhouette in more colors and leather that does better in water!
> 
> View attachment 4544562


Sweet combo


----------



## Lake Effect

carterazo said:


> Twins! I almost used my Ace today, but went with black instead.


We can go triplets with SewDimples!


----------



## carterazo

Lake Effect said:


> We can go triplets with SewDimples!


Yes! We need a Ace day out.


----------



## Bag*Hound

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Gorgeous!


----------



## Bag*Hound

Molly0 said:


> 2014 satchel
> View attachment 4543757


Love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## pruetjx

what color was this originally? 

Edit: I'm sorry, the insert quote didn't work


----------



## pruetjx

Punkkitten said:


> Custom dyed (by me - I used fiebing's burgundy leather dye)  vintage casino bag.
> Such a great little shape!


What color was this originally?


----------



## pruetjx

British tan Court


----------



## houseof999

Rogue satchel today.


----------



## Lee22

Kicking off the weekend with my new arrival


----------



## MrsGAM

Trying out my new to me vintage Dakota Ranger. I like the look, but it’s a bit big for me! Couldn’t resist a Made in Italy bag!


----------



## Bag*Hound

Lee22 said:


> Kicking off the weekend with my new arrival
> View attachment 4545283



She is GORGEOUS! I love it! Enjoy your lovely new Rogue


----------



## Wendyann7




----------



## Danbags492

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4545898


Love this pair!


----------



## Lee22

Bag*Hound said:


> She is GORGEOUS! I love it! Enjoy your lovely new Rogue


Thank you. I am really enjoying it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4545898


Love!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Today and Friday.


----------



## muchstuff

Still carrying my lovely duffle...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Bought this little Parker Quilting and Rivets backpack 16 tonight. I plan on wearing this as a crossbody.


----------



## Lee22

Addicted to bags said:


> Bought this little Parker Quilting and Rivets backpack 16 tonight. I plan on wearing this as a crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4546246
> View attachment 4546247


I am a backpack girl and rarely wear red but I might have to check out this one. Thanks for the pictures so adorable


----------



## Punkkitten

@Lee22 @Addicted to bags I have the black Parker 16 and use it pretty regularly since its purchase 2 months ago.  I love that it's so versatile.  I don't carry it as a backpack all that often, but i appreciate I can if I want to.  Great little bag and I love the red!


----------



## Internetjunge

Carrying my new duffle 20


----------



## Lee22

Punkkitten said:


> @Lee22 @Addicted to bags I have the black Parker 16 and use it pretty regularly since its purchase 2 months ago.  I love that it's so versatile.  I don't carry it as a backpack all that often, but i appreciate I can if I want to.  Great little bag and I love the red!


Thanks. I have regular size parker convertibles in several colors but not the 16. And as you said the versatility make it highly functional.  Checked out the size and wondering if it might be a bit too small. The red with the rivets is pulling me in...


----------



## carterazo

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4545898


Sweet! I love that coin purse!


----------



## Punkkitten

Custom vintage Casino and I waiting on some brunch to go
[Some pins are vintage, some I did at Coach Create]


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Lee22 said:


> Kicking off the weekend with my new arrival
> View attachment 4545283


Gorgeous Rogue!!!


----------



## Tuned83

My 2 year old loves this bag that I think I have had for about 15 years!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Internetjunge said:


> Carrying my new duffle 20


I love this color!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lee22 said:


> I am a backpack girl and rarely wear red but I might have to check out this one. Thanks for the pictures so adorable


You will love the shape of this little backpack and its 30% off until tonight! It also comes in chalk and black but without the rivets per the SA.

And there are two magnets on the inside at the top of the sides that if you pull it apart, it opens the bag wider to fit more or to make it easier to pull things out.


----------



## Lee22

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Gorgeous Rogue!!!


Thank you!! Had fun pairing it with my penguin trifold.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Perfect!!!!


----------



## siditty

This is my first time posting, but over the last year, I've really gotten into Coach.   I found this Coach Willis on Etsy and this is my first attempt at purse rehab.  I'm super excited about this bag.  Prior to this, I was carrying my beloved whipstitch Rogue.   

Here they are together.


----------



## tealocean

Punkkitten said:


> Custom vintage Casino and I waiting on some brunch to go
> [Some pins are vintage, some I did at Coach Create]


Sweet! Especially that little tea rose and all those stars!


----------



## tealocean

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 4546545
> 
> 
> My 2 year old loves this bag that I think I have had for about 15 years!


 Aw!


----------



## tealocean

Wendyann7 said:


> View attachment 4545898


This looks so cute with the little kisslock coin purse!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my Weston Shopper and Court at work today.


----------



## katev

It is the first official day of Autumn and I am all set! I am carrying my new Multi Metallic Colorblock Dreamer 36 (38842 V5 O46). It's my first Dreamer and it is different from all of my other bags but I like it! I just bought it last week for $244 during the online coach outlet sale.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> It is the first official day of Autumn and I am all set! I am carrying my new Multi Metallic Colorblock Dreamer 36 (38842 V5 O46). It's my first Dreamer and it is different from all of my other bags but I like it! I just bought it last week for $244 during the online coach outlet sale.
> 
> View attachment 4547371



Correction!  The Dreamer 36 only cost me $195! I forgot to include the postcard code to take an extra 20% off for spending $200, so I just called and they gave me a price adjustment and I got $49 back on my credit card! I wish that I had remembered the postcard sooner, I would have added something else to the order to get 25% for spending $250.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

katev said:


> Correction!  The Dreamer 36 only cost me $195! I forgot to include the postcard code to take an extra 20% off for spending $200, so I just called and they gave me a price adjustment and I got $49 back on my credit card! I wish that I had remembered the postcard sooner, I would have added something else to the order to get 25% for spending $250.


What a great price for that bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

My patchwork rogue and new Coach boots for the first day of Fall...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Teagaggle

Rogue 25 in Light Saddle with some animal print sass!


----------



## princess69

Suede Rogue


----------



## Punkkitten

Hedy Boots in black and my vintage pocket purse dyed oxblood/burgundy.  Not sure I feel its EXACTLY the color I was hoping she turned out...but I love her all the same.  Great size vintage bag -holds more than the new(ish) dinkys


----------



## Lee22

princess69 said:


> Suede Rogue
> View attachment 4548231


Lovely colors - Contrast is beautiful - how do you keep it clean?


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

My new to me British tan Willis (made in 1997) with a cute strap from Amazon.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Punkkitten said:


> Hedy Boots in black and my vintage pocket purse dyed oxblood/burgundy.  Not sure I feel its EXACTLY the color I was hoping she turned out...but I love her all the same.  Great size vintage bag -holds more than the new(ish) dinkys





Aku_no_Hana said:


> My new to me British tan Willis (made in 1997) with a cute strap from Amazon.



I love how you both modernized these vintage bags!


----------



## princess69

Lee22 said:


> Lovely colors - Contrast is beautiful - how do you keep it clean?


Thanks!  No special precautions taken.  So far, I've been lucky.


----------



## tealocean

Punkkitten said:


> Hedy Boots in black and my vintage pocket purse dyed oxblood/burgundy.  Not sure I feel its EXACTLY the color I was hoping she turned out...but I love her all the same.  Great size vintage bag -holds more than the new(ish) dinkys


I love this color you created!


----------



## Punkkitten

@tealocean Thank you. Perfectionist me isn't 100% satisfied, however I wanted to carry today to see how I liked the style.  I'm in the process of doing a bit of tweaking to the bag as I type this


----------



## elisabettaverde

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


This one and your Edie go so nicely with your Autumn decor


----------



## elisabettaverde

Coach overload!  This is all a bit obnoxious but I want to get wear out of everything!!  I don’t care for large totes as regular handbags so I’ll use the Market tote to carry lunch and other miscellaneous items (trying to be proactive and take a few papers home to grade).  That way I can use the Drifter more often.  By Thursday I’ll be tired if carrying all this.


----------



## Sarah03

Happy Fall!


----------



## aarynmcf

Addicted to bags said:


> Bought this little Parker Quilting and Rivets backpack 16 tonight. I plan on wearing this as a crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4546246
> View attachment 4546247


I ordered a black Parker 16 backpack with rivets from Belk - it comes tomorrow


----------



## carterazo

siditty said:


> This is my first time posting, but over the last year, I've really gotten into Coach.   I found this Coach Willis on Etsy and this is my first attempt at purse rehab.  I'm super excited about this bag.  Prior to this, I was carrying my beloved whipstitch Rogue.
> 
> Here they are together.


You did a great job!  The bag looks wonderful!  Welcome to our forum.  Hope to see you post more.


----------



## Addicted to bags

aarynmcf said:


> I ordered a black Parker 16 backpack with rivets from Belk - it comes tomorrow


Pics please!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Total SWAG today. I loveeeeeee this bag. 36 is a great size for ME


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Total SWAG today. I loveeeeeee this bag. 36 is a great size for ME


Great combo!  Strap twins !


----------



## princess69

Rogue tote


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Great combo!  Strap twins !


Ty Sissy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Rogue tote
> View attachment 4549390


Swag too


----------



## houseof999

princess69 said:


> Rogue tote
> View attachment 4549390


This is dark turquoise, right? It looks so blue here!


----------



## princess69

houseof999 said:


> This is dark turquoise, right? It looks so blue here!


Yes, it's the dark turquoise.


----------



## Teagaggle

Willis in Oxblood with some light reading. Lol. Not sure which is more beautiful!


----------



## ltbag

My new Rogue 36


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Willis in Oxblood with some light reading. Lol. Not sure which is more beautiful!
> View attachment 4549602


Both are gorgeous.  I would pick the Willis while my DD would pick Harry


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> Both are gorgeous.  I would pick the Willis while my DD would pick Harry


I am with DD, I would choose Harry too!  Lol


----------



## Teagaggle

Alexa5 said:


> I am with DD, I would choose Harry too!  Lol


Me three, obviously!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ltbag said:


> My new Rogue 36
> 
> View attachment 4549731


Hey you


----------



## MrsHinzo

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4541189



Hi, I was wondering, how easy is it to use this bag? I love small bags, but i worry getting in and out of this bag will feel like a hassle.


----------



## ltbag

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hey you



Hey crazyforcoach09! Great to "see" you   It's been awhile, my life has been crazy with change and no time for me. (divorce, new job, move, crazy stuff lol).  Now I am back and the first thing I did was read all YOUR comments on the rogue before I bought one lol   I got it on the outlet online sale of course with an extra percentage off.  I am a good pupil


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ltbag said:


> Hey crazyforcoach09! Great to "see" you   It's been awhile, my life has been crazy with change and no time for me. (divorce, new job, move, crazy stuff lol).  Now I am back and the first thing I did was read all YOUR comments on the rogue before I bought one lol   I got it on the outlet online sale of course with an extra percentage off.  I am a good pupil


Girl keep living ya best life!!!!!!!!!!   Lolol.  My comments. I cant. Lol


----------



## Bagmedic

Punkkitten said:


> Hedy Boots in black and my vintage pocket purse dyed oxblood/burgundy.  Not sure I feel its EXACTLY the color I was hoping she turned out...but I love her all the same.  Great size vintage bag -holds more than the new(ish) dinkys


I really like how you paired it with the leopard strap!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Love the ombre strap with Swagger!


----------



## princess69

Darla


----------



## katev

princess69 said:


> Darla
> View attachment 4550220



That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Love the ombre strap with Swagger!


Ty Sissy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Darla
> View attachment 4550220


Twins


----------



## princess69

katev said:


> That bag is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> Willis in Oxblood with some light reading. Lol. Not sure which is more beautiful!
> View attachment 4549602



Yes on that Willis girl....YES


----------



## GoldenLinnet

Shuffle 21


----------



## Caspin22

inkfade said:


> My beautiful Coach nomad in aubergine, paired with my slim wallet in dark berry, ready to go run some errands!
> 
> View attachment 4543592



Gimme that berry Skinny Wallet!!!!!


----------



## Caspin22

Needed some LOVE today!


----------



## Caspin22

princess69 said:


> Darla
> View attachment 4550220



So gorgeous, I'm obsessed with this bag!!  I swear, if I can get me one of these, and a dark turquoise Rogue Tote, my life will be complete!!!


----------



## MrsHinzo

Parker 18 with quilting and rivets. I’m still loving the velvet look this bag offers.


----------



## princess69

Caspin22 said:


> So gorgeous, I'm obsessed with this bag!!  I swear, if I can get me one of these, and a dark turquoise Rogue Tote, my life will be complete!!!


Haha, you definitely need both!


----------



## tealocean

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4548839
> Coach overload!  This is all a bit obnoxious but I want to get wear out of everything!!  I don’t care for large totes as regular handbags so I’ll use the Market tote to carry lunch and other miscellaneous items (trying to be proactive and take a few papers home to grade).  That way I can use the Drifter more often.  By Thursday I’ll be tired if carrying all this.


Lovely pink! I use totes a similar way.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Scoping out fancy cars at the local dealership with DH; waiting for an unveiling of the new 911.  
Move over bros, a lady wants to see too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## princess69

Happy Friday!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4550987


Swag all day


----------



## couchette

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Wow love this! Is it the Harmony?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

couchette said:


> Wow love this! Is it the Harmony?


Yes. 33


----------



## SEWDimples

princess69 said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4550987


I think this bag is so gorgeous.


----------



## princess69

SEWDimples said:


> I think this bag is so gorgeous.


Thank you.


----------



## Lee22

princess69 said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4550987


Just beautiful! - been admiring the color palette. Curious - what gear you plan to hook it up with?


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my new to me burgundy Pocket Purse! With a colorful strap from Amazon because the strap she came with wasn’t long enough to wear crossbody


----------



## princess69

Lee22 said:


> Just beautiful! - been admiring the color palette. Curious - what gear you plan to hook it up with?


Thanks, it really is a gorgeous bag!  Fortunately, every color on the bag, I have something in my closet to match lol (today was an olive maxi dress).  I'm looking forward to when I can hook it up with some sweaters, jeans and boots.  But I'm in South Florida, so cold weather is almost non-existent.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Love the Marleigh!


----------



## Freak4Coach

princess69 said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4550987



So gorgeous! Can't wait for mine to get here!


----------



## Iamminda

princess69 said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4550987



This is really beautiful.  This bag caught my eyes when I scrolled through C’s website recently.


----------



## princess69

Freak4Coach said:


> So gorgeous! Can't wait for mine to get here!


Yay!  Twins!


----------



## princess69

Iamminda said:


> This is really beautiful.  This bag caught my eyes when I scrolled through C’s website recently.


Thanks!   It really is a pretty bag.


----------



## inkfade

Another day with my Coach nomad in dark denim, with MJ strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aku_no_Hana said:


> My new to me British tan Willis (made in 1997) with a cute strap from Amazon.


WOW! what a beauty! And soooooo PRISTINE!


----------



## Sunshine mama

inkfade said:


> Another day with my Coach nomad in dark denim, with MJ strap.
> 
> View attachment 4551733


Love this!!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

Punkkitten said:


> Hedy Boots in black and my vintage pocket purse dyed oxblood/burgundy.  Not sure I feel its EXACTLY the color I was hoping she turned out...but I love her all the same.  Great size vintage bag -holds more than the new(ish) dinkys


I like the color! I have this bag in British Tan and Red, it's a great size crossbody. It's more like the Dinky 24 size, which I'm still upset they discontinued...


----------



## meepabeep

Cheating w/ Dooney today.


----------



## Punkkitten

CoachMaven said:


> I like the color! I have this bag in British Tan and Red, it's a great size crossbody. It's more like the Dinky 24 size, which I'm still upset they discontinued...



I just purchased one in navy of mercari.  I do love the regular dinky (I own two 1. Chelsea Champlain and 2. studded leopard calf hair)
The only thing is with the vintage "Pocket Purse" I can actually put my phone in the back pocket!

I can also customize it to my liking by adding some funky finds


----------



## CoachMaven

Punkkitten said:


> I just purchased one in navy of mercari.  I do love the regular dinky (I own two 1. Chelsea Champlain and 2. studded leopard calf hair)
> The only thing is with the vintage "Pocket Purse" I can actually put my phone in the back pocket!
> 
> I can also customize it to my liking by adding some funky finds


Mercari is dangerous!! I find some crazy deals on there! I have a regular sized Dinky too, a black quilted version with rivets. I love it so, but the size makes it more of a date night/special event bag for me. I always wanted the pink Dinky with the tea roses but I just cannot justify the price for a bag I'll rarely wear.


----------



## houseof999

I'm heading off to dinner carryings this kisslock tote in honor of Bonnie Cashin's 112th birthday.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> I'm heading off to dinner carryings this kisslock tote in honor of Bonnie Cashin's 112th birthday.
> View attachment 4552142



This bag looks super pretty with your dress (I like the grey and yellow combo a lot).


----------



## Minchanka

houseof999 said:


> I'm heading off to dinner carryings this kisslock tote in honor of Bonnie Cashin's 112th birthday.
> View attachment 4552142


Is this a reissue or an original?


----------



## houseof999

Minchanka said:


> Is this a reissue or an original?


No, it is THE original one with the colorful striped lining from the 60s.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> I'm heading off to dinner carryings this kisslock tote in honor of Bonnie Cashin's 112th birthday.
> View attachment 4552142


Beautiful house!! Love the strap you paired with the bag too


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful house!! Love the strap you paired with the bag too


It came with the bag along with the hang tags. It has all characteristics of being made by Coach but there's no way to verify.  I've never seen any other bags that look like mine with the same straps.


----------



## Addicted to bags

The "Runway Zip leather Crossbody bag" in the color Mineral. A cute small weekend or errands bag. I love that they are bringing back archival designs in the glove tanned leather. SA said the 2020 Spring collection will be bringing back lots more classics.

A tough color to photograph so a pic from the website and an outside pic of the side view.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> It came with the bag along with the hang tags. It has all characteristics of being made by Coach but there's no way to verify.  I've never seen any other bags that look like mine with the same straps.


Wow, the strap came with? She's in great condition for her age!


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> The "Runway Zip leather Crossbody bag" in the color Mineral. A cute small weekend or errands bag. I love that they are bringing back archival designs in the glove tanned leather.
> 
> A tough color to photograph so a pic from the website and an outside pic of the side view.
> 
> View attachment 4552394
> View attachment 4552396
> View attachment 4552397


This color is soooo pretty!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> I'm heading off to dinner carryings this kisslock tote in honor of Bonnie Cashin's 112th birthday.
> View attachment 4552142


Amazing!!! Thanks for posting  I am equally mesmerized by the color, the hang tags and the strap.
 I would be happy with just one bag score like this. Can I ask if it was online, private sale, etc?



Addicted to bags said:


> The "Runway Zip leather Crossbody bag" in the color Mineral. A cute small weekend or errands bag. I love that they are bringing back archival designs in the glove tanned leather. SA said the 2020 Spring collection will be bringing back lots more classics.
> 
> A tough color to photograph so a pic from the website and an outside pic of the side view.
> 
> View attachment 4552394
> View attachment 4552396
> View attachment 4552397


Thanks for sharing! This was the style of the vintage Hadley bag. It looks like the reboot is a tad larger. Lovely shade.
 Yes, on the main page, the 2020 runway 1241 thread , there was a posting of many of the classic remakes. I found an Elle runway link with over a 100 pics to wade through of the show, with pics of a lot of the remakes.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> I'm heading off to dinner carryings this kisslock tote in honor of Bonnie Cashin's 112th birthday.
> View attachment 4552142


LOVE this bright yellow cutie!! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Addicted to bags said:


> The "Runway Zip leather Crossbody bag" in the color Mineral. A cute small weekend or errands bag. I love that they are bringing back archival designs in the glove tanned leather. SA said the 2020 Spring collection will be bringing back lots more classics.
> 
> A tough color to photograph so a pic from the website and an outside pic of the side view.
> 
> View attachment 4552394
> View attachment 4552396
> View attachment 4552397


LOVE this cutie!! Was eyeing on website and then poof, gone!


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> Amazing!!! Thanks for posting  I am equally mesmerized by the color, the hang tags and the strap.
> I would be happy with just one bag score like this. Can I ask if it was online, private sale, etc?
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! This was the style of the vintage Hadley bag. It looks like the reboot is a tad larger. Lovely shade.
> Yes, on the main page, the 2020 runway 1241 thread , there was a posting of many of the classic remakes. I found an Elle runway link with over a 100 pics to wade through of the show, with pics of a lot of the remakes.


It was an online purchase from a site I have never been to before. I don't even remember what it was called. I found the bag by image search and fell in love!


----------



## westvillage

Coachies of today .... your bags are beautiful! Coach/Stuart is producing wonderful and interesting bags (though I have a sweet spot for the Reed K era too).  This weekend I’ve pulled out my Kristin hobo from 2009 in the color champagne. Here she is hanging on my favorite display post. I retired this bag too early so it’s in great shape and, to my eyes, doesn’t look dated.  I get a yearning for it every so often.  I love hobos and I loved the Kristins .


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> It was an online purchase from a site I have never been to before. I don't even remember what it was called. I found the bag by image search and fell in love!


Wasn't this place was it?
https://pin.it/lzkpzgjmpv62ik


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> Wasn't this place was it?
> https://pin.it/lzkpzgjmpv62ik


Oh yes!! That's the one! Thank you!


----------



## rowy65

Laurie Lou said:


> Love the Marleigh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551293


How is this bag to carry?  With that leather, is it heavy?


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Oh yes!! That's the one! Thank you!


Sometimes haunting Pinterest has its merits.


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> I'm heading off to dinner carryings this kisslock tote in honor of Bonnie Cashin's 112th birthday.
> View attachment 4552142


I don't recall having seen this bag in yellow before So pretty! I need to go with you when you go vintage Coach bag hunting.


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> Coachies of today .... your bags are beautiful! Coach/Stuart is producing wonderful and interesting bags (though I have a sweet spot for the Reed K era too).  This weekend I’ve pulled out my Kristin hobo from 2009 in the color champagne. Here she is hanging on my favorite display post. I retired this bag too early so it’s in great shape and, to my eyes, doesn’t look dated.  I get a yearning for it every so often.  I love hobos and I loved the Kristins .
> 
> View attachment 4552657


The Kristins came in yummy squishy leather. So glad you pulled her out. She looks pristine!


----------



## westvillage

carterazo said:


> The Kristins came in yummy squishy leather. So glad you pulled her out. She looks pristine!



Thank you. I think many Coach lovers have a category in their heads called “the bag that brought me back to Coach.”  Definitely the Kristins for me.  The first generation of them, the boutique bags, were so beautifully made they would compare favorably to any designer work, IMHO.  The outlet Kristins came in lovely Spring colors one year ... yellow, pink, lavender


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lake Effect said:


> Amazing!!! Thanks for posting  I am equally mesmerized by the color, the hang tags and the strap.
> I would be happy with just one bag score like this. Can I ask if it was online, private sale, etc?
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! This was the style of the vintage Hadley bag. It looks like the reboot is a tad larger. Lovely shade.
> Yes, on the main page, the 2020 runway 1241 thread , there was a posting of many of the classic remakes. I found an Elle runway link with over a 100 pics to wade through of the show, with pics of a lot of the remakes.


Thanks for telling me the name of the original bag! The tag says, "Buy Now Zip Pouch" and I don't know enough about the old designs.


----------



## Addicted to bags

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this cutie!! Was eyeing on website and then poof, gone!


I know what you mean. When I looked at the website it said out of stock and I thought they might restock but nope. I really wanted that purple cutie Luv2Shop1 got. But a SA said if I liked the bags this year then I would really like the Spring 2020 collection. Can't wait!


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

Today I'm rocking my Soho Lynn Hobo at work. Hubby says it's my coolest bag and I don't carry it enough lol


----------



## Molly0

Aku_no_Hana said:


> Today I'm rocking my Soho Lynn Hobo at work. Hubby says it's my coolest bag and I don't carry it enough lol


I’m just loving these bags lately!


----------



## Lake Effect

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks for telling me the name of the original bag! The tag says, "Buy Now Zip Pouch" and I don't know enough about the old designs.


I want to find out the Hadley measurements. Those old bags, pre-cell phone, were small!
I wish Coach would give a little info on the originals in their advertising, like the name of the original bag . Or maybe they have, and I missed it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lake Effect said:


> I want to find out the Hadley measurements. Those old bags, pre-cell phone, were small!
> I will Coach would give a little info on the originals in their advertising. Or maybe they have, and I missed it.


This bag is small too! I downsize my wallet if I want to use this. My iPhone 8 in a case fits in the pocket vertically. Here are the measurements of the new bag.

SIZE INFO

7”W x 5”H x 2 1/2”D. (Interior capacity: small.)
21 1/2” – 24” crossbody strap drop.
.6 lbs.


----------



## Punkkitten

Probably not a huge surprise, but my 100% completely customized Casino.
[Some embellishments by me, some by Coach]
LOVE THIS BAG


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> I don't recall having seen this bag in yellow before So pretty! I need to go with you when you go vintage Coach bag hunting.


Lol just sit beside me while I browse the internet!


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> This bag is small too! I downsize my wallet if I want to use this. My iPhone 8 in a case fits in the pocket vertically. Here are the measurements of the new bag.
> 
> SIZE INFO
> 
> 7”W x 5”H x 2 1/2”D. (Interior capacity: small.)
> 21 1/2” – 24” crossbody strap drop.
> .6 lbs.


Can you imagine if Coach released a New version of my yellow bag above in the same color as your Hadley?


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> I want to find out the Hadley measurements. Those old bags, pre-cell phone, were small!
> I wish Coach would give a little info on the originals in their advertising, like the name of the original bag . Or maybe they have, and I missed it.


Yes they were! The belt bag may possibly fit a flip phone.  I just bought an Abbie and to my surprise it fits my Pixel 3! Woo hoo!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Can you imagine if Coach released a New version of my yellow bag above in the same color as your Hadley?


Their website might break


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Their website might break


IKR! Coach please make it! I'll gladly hand over the money! Haha!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I'm heading off to dinner carryings this kisslock tote in honor of Bonnie Cashin's 112th birthday.
> View attachment 4552142


Everything is perfect!!!!!


----------



## Molly0

Inspired by aku_no_hana I got out this ‘02 soho hobo.


----------



## tealocean

Addicted to bags said:


> The "Runway Zip leather Crossbody bag" in the color Mineral. A cute small weekend or errands bag. I love that they are bringing back archival designs in the glove tanned leather. SA said the 2020 Spring collection will be bringing back lots more classics.
> 
> A tough color to photograph so a pic from the website and an outside pic of the side view.
> 
> View attachment 4552394
> View attachment 4552396
> View attachment 4552397


This color is gorgeous!


----------



## Addicted to bags

tealocean said:


> This color is gorgeous!


It's teal-ish like your name


----------



## TCB

Church today
Large Wristlet 25
(Stuffed!)


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4553167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by aku_no_hana I got out this ‘02 soho hobo.


Cool bag twins!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Madison Biltmore at work today.


----------



## Teagaggle

Feeling fall...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Addicted to bags said:


> I know what you mean. When I looked at the website it said out of stock and I thought they might restock but nope. I really wanted that purple cutie Luv2Shop1 got. But a SA said if I liked the bags this year then I would really like the Spring 2020 collection. Can't wait!


Haha what a teaser.


----------



## SandraElle

Cobalt Tanner


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Blue


SandraElle said:


> Cobalt Tanner


----------



## westvillage

I was encouraged by wearing my Kristen hobo yesterday, so I pulled this one out for today. The season is changing in the northeast and I probably won’t wear he againr until the spring but I MUST use her next year. She has so much life left in her prettiness


----------



## Newpurselove

I got this baby for Christmas last year and have been patiently waiting for October to use her


----------



## CoachMaven

Newpurselove said:


> I got this baby for Christmas last year and have been patiently waiting for October to use her


I love this bag specifically for the ability to use in October! It's perfect!


----------



## Winterfell5

westvillage said:


> Coachies of today .... your bags are beautiful! Coach/Stuart is producing wonderful and interesting bags (though I have a sweet spot for the Reed K era too).  This weekend I’ve pulled out my Kristin hobo from 2009 in the color champagne. Here she is hanging on my favorite display post. I retired this bag too early so it’s in great shape and, to my eyes, doesn’t look dated.  I get a yearning for it every so often.  I love hobos and I loved the Kristins .
> 
> View attachment 4552657


Twins on this beautiful Kristin bag, which was a gift from my daughter.  Her name is Kristin so it’s extra special.


----------



## Alexa5

Newpurselove said:


> I got this baby for Christmas last year and have been patiently waiting for October to use her


Oh, but this is an all year bag!  Lol. I use mine whenever I get in the mood for it.


----------



## CatePNW

The charm is Coach, love this bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Best of  the best.


----------



## westvillage

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Best of  the best.



These bags were beautiful!  So great to this lovely girl


----------



## westvillage

Sticking with my Coach supply. Today is my beloved Toaster, always in active rotation.


----------



## Punkkitten

Beloved casino with everyone's favorite new Coach strap!
(And my fave Adidas - animal print always)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Punkkitten said:


> Beloved casino with everyone's favorite new Coach strap!
> (And my fave Adidas - animal print always)


I need that strap in my life


----------



## Punkkitten

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I need that strap in my life


I think there are 4 to 5 on the board with this strap.  I'm not a snake print fan and I really love it..goes with any color!


----------



## ltbag

I loved my denim Rogue 36 so much, I got the grey heather as well.


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

Back in my beloved but heavy Stewardess today. I love my little Coach skull on her.


----------



## baghabitz34

Today


----------



## Molly0

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Best of  the best.


What an amazing looking Coach!  Please tell all about it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Molly0 said:


> What an amazing looking Coach!  Please tell all about it.


Madison Caroline from 2012


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today 39 Rogue


----------



## ltbag

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today 39 Rogue


I love that strap!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ltbag said:


> I love that strap!


Ty dear


----------



## Winterfell5

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4554929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today


Twins on this beautiful Rogue and Happy charm!  This was my first regular size Rogue which I found at the Outlet for the amazing price of $285. !


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> I love this bag specifically for the ability to use in October! It's perfect!


I guess I need to pull my bag out and start using it.


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Red Regular Rogue.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red Regular Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4555447


One of my favorites!


----------



## baghabitz34

Winterfell5 said:


> Twins on this beautiful Rogue and Happy charm!  This was my first regular size Rogue which I found at the Outlet for the amazing price of $285. !


Hi twin  The outlet is where I found my charm


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage Madison Biltmore at work today.
> View attachment 4553447


Proof  that vintage(old age...like me) is beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> One of my favorites!


Hmmmmmm. I wonder why??????


----------



## Sunshine mama

CatePNW said:


> View attachment 4553900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The charm is Coach, love this bag.


This charm is perfect for this season!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hmmmmmm. I wonder why??????


----------



## Teagaggle

Classic black Dinky 24 with the strap that should have it's own Instagram acct!


----------



## houseof999

Anyone want to be my twin with this vintage Italian Gramercy mini bag? 
https://posh.mk/7tZz3Xdct0


----------



## Minchanka

houseof999 said:


> Anyone want to be my twin with this vintage Italian Gramercy mini bag?
> https://posh.mk/7tZz3Xdct0


I am your cousin, I have it in black.


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

Today I've got my red Costa Rican Classic Shoulder Bag made in 2001


----------



## Yrelle

Aku_no_Hana said:


> Today I've got my red Costa Rican Classic Shoulder Bag made in 2001



This one is sending me all the hearts! What style number is it, please?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Aku_no_Hana said:


> Today I've got my red Costa Rican Classic Shoulder Bag made in 2001


Beautiful! It looks new!


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Anyone want to be my twin with this vintage Italian Gramercy mini bag?
> https://posh.mk/7tZz3Xdct0





Minchanka said:


> I am your cousin, I have it in black.



I think I am already your twin! Here is my Gramercy Top Handle Satchel:


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Anyone want to be my twin with this vintage Italian Gramercy mini bag?
> https://posh.mk/7tZz3Xdct0


How would you fix it up?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aku_no_Hana said:


> Today I've got my red Costa Rican Classic Shoulder Bag made in 2001


Soooooo pretty and perfect!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! It looks new!


I don't think the previous owner used it but maybe once!!


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

Yrelle said:


> This one is sending me all the hearts! What style number is it, please?


Style 9170, you can find them on eBay pretty easily. I have a tan one and a black one as well and I gave my mom a brown one for a gift, but I think I lucked out with this red one barely used lol


----------



## MrsGAM

houseof999 said:


> Anyone want to be my twin with this vintage Italian Gramercy mini bag?
> https://posh.mk/7tZz3Xdct0



OMG, I already have the black one, but I've been wanting this Currant color! Too bad hubby already bought me a purse for my birthday I  might have to get it if I get birthday money and it's still available this weekend.


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my black Berkeley Crescent! This is the purse hubby bought me for my birthday, which is on Sunday!


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my black Berkeley Crescent! This is the purse hubby bought me for my birthday, which is on Sunday!
> View attachment 4556247


Happy Birthday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my black Berkeley Crescent! This is the purse hubby bought me for my birthday, which is on Sunday!
> View attachment 4556247


What a beautiful birthday gift! Enjoy your birthday Sunday, and your Berkeley Crescent for years to come!


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Love that red suede interior!


----------



## Molly0

I immediately switched into this 50 year old when I rescued it from 
a thrift store this afternoon!  It’s almost pristine and only required 
a wipe with a baby wipe, then a little leather conditioner and . . . Voila!. . . Good to go!


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> I immediately switched into this 50 year old when I rescued it from
> a thrift store this afternoon!  It’s almost pristine and only required
> a wipe with a baby wipe, then a little leather conditioner and . . . Voila!. . . Good to go!
> View attachment 4556972



This 50 year old beauty looks fantastic


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> This 50 year old beauty looks fantastic


Thanks!  I can’t believe it!  She is definitely my oldest.  I remember those days well but I wasn’t aware of Coach then. Too busy with teenage concerns


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Perfect bag for fall.


----------



## princess69

Happy Friday!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Perfect bag for fall.


U need one


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> I think I am already your twin! Here is my Gramercy Top Handle Satchel:
> 
> View attachment 4556009


Yes but you have the taller sister and I have the short one in the same color. I have the wheat color which is the same as yours.


----------



## houseof999

MrsGAM said:


> OMG, I already have the black one, but I've been wanting this Currant color! Too bad hubby already bought me a purse for my birthday I  might have to get it if I get birthday money and it's still available this weekend.


Happy birthday! Don't wait too long.  Actually why wait at all.. still available and seller offered a lower price.. get it!


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Yes but you have the taller sister and I have the short one in the same color. I have the wheat color which is the same as yours.
> View attachment 4557343


I see, so we are siblings or cousins but not twins!


----------



## MrsGAM

houseof999 said:


> Happy birthday! Don't wait too long.  Actually why wait at all.. still available and seller offered a lower price.. get it!


Lol, you convinced me! I just bought it


----------



## houseof999

MrsGAM said:


> Lol, you convinced me! I just bought it


Yay!!


----------



## aarynmcf

Addicted to bags said:


> Pics please!


Sorry just saw this - I ended up returning bc there was a scuff on the side, but here is a pic.


----------



## Ireiki4u

houseof999 said:


> Yes but you have the taller sister and I have the short one in the same color. I have the wheat color which is the same as yours.
> View attachment 4557343


I have the yellow one, I just love her.


----------



## Punkkitten

Dyed oxblood vintage Pocket Purse with a vintage camera strap I picked up from a friend's store.  Loving the combo


----------



## MKB0925

Love it!! that strap looks great!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Rider


----------



## gr8onteej

princess69 said:


> My Gummy Bear
> View attachment 4538890


The one that I couldn’t get and did I try.


----------



## Addicted to bags

aarynmcf said:


> Sorry just saw this - I ended up returning bc there was a scuff on the side, but here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558148


Oh sorry to hear about that! I hate when a bag is damaged and they still sell it without disclosing the damage or discount it.


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

Punkkitten said:


> Dyed oxblood vintage Pocket Purse with a vintage camera strap I picked up from a friend's store.  Loving the combo


Wow I never thought of getting a vintage camera strap. Ingenious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I immediately switched into this 50 year old when I rescued it from
> a thrift store this afternoon!  It’s almost pristine and only required
> a wipe with a baby wipe, then a little leather conditioner and . . . Voila!. . . Good to go!
> View attachment 4556972


Can't believe it! It must have had plastic surgery!


----------



## Punkkitten

Another day, another pocket purse and fun strap. 
Even though it came with the original strap I need my own spin on it


----------



## Molly0

It’s been a few days now and I’m still hanging in there with this one.
(Maybe I’ll go for a record)


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Can't believe it! It must have had plastic surgery!


Haha. Yes, I wish that I aged that well in the last 50 years!


----------



## tealocean

Punkkitten said:


> Another day, another pocket purse and fun strap.
> Even though it came with the original strap I need my own spin on it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## MrsGAM

Still in my Berkeley Crescent!


----------



## SandraElle

Cognac Tanner.


----------



## climbgirl

Molly0 said:


> It’s been a few days now and I’m still hanging in there with this one.
> (Maybe I’ll go for a record)
> View attachment 4559309


What is the name of this bag please, I love it!  Thanks!


----------



## SEWDimples

Saddle Drifter Carryall with and without flash.


----------



## Molly0

climbgirl said:


> What is the name of this bag please, I love it!  Thanks!


This one is pre-creed (early 70’s so no style number) but as near as I can figure it was just called a saddle bag.


----------



## Lee22




----------



## climbgirl

Molly0 said:


> This one is pre-creed (early 70’s so no style number) but as near as I can figure it was just called a saddle bag.


Thank you!


----------



## momtok

Black Court, spiffed up from an already excellent condition.  Got it for 21$ including shipping because it was so poorly listed on ebay. The gentleman had a Companion Bag too, likewise good condition, likewise not knowing what he had, $17 grand total, so naturally that came home too.  This is birthday month for both daughter and I, and so far I’ve expanded our vintage bag group by seven, also including the black Companion, a Bone pocket purse, a red pocket purse, a mahogany pocket purse, a black pocket purse, and a British tan Watson from a nearby shop.  So far my math is about $220 for all seven including any shipping. And all but two are finished for use.

Ironically, this Court bag had a fortune cookie fortune left in the inner pocket, claiming that it would be a good year.  Well it’s certainly been a good month so far!

Sorry, I’m not the best picture taker ... or picture stager.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Parker bag with a vintage scarf.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My Parker bag with a vintage scarf.


So beautiful with the scarf.  Always love seeing how you accessorize and glam up your already fabulous bags


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful with the scarf.  Always love seeing how you accessorize and glam up your already fabulous bags


Thank you so much IM!


----------



## tealocean

momtok said:


> View attachment 4559917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Court, spiffed up from an already excellent condition.  Got it for 21$ including shipping because it was so poorly listed on ebay. The gentleman had a Companion Bag too, likewise good condition, likewise not knowing what he had, $17 grand total, so naturally that came home too.  This is birthday month for both daughter and I, and so far I’ve expanded our vintage bag group by seven, also including the black Companion, a Bone pocket purse, a red pocket purse, a mahogany pocket purse, a black pocket purse, and a British tan Watson from a nearby shop.  So far my math is about $220 for all seven including any shipping. And all but two are finished for use.
> 
> Ironically, this Court bag had a fortune cookie fortune left in the inner pocket, claiming that it would be a good year.  Well it’s certainly been a good month so far!
> 
> Sorry, I’m not the best picture taker ... or picture stager.


What a deal and lovely find!


----------



## tealocean

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 4559801


Beautiful, and the butterfly makes it even more lovely!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Teagaggle

Yummy black saddle bag...


----------



## finer_woman

SandraElle said:


> Cognac Tanner.
> 
> View attachment 4559705


Just bought one on eBay. I have one in yellow also that I haven't broken out in a while.


----------



## Punkkitten

Coach Quincy that I had a little fun with.
Leopard strap is from Village Leathers [who are on etsy and based in the UK)


----------



## SandraElle

finer_woman said:


> Just bought one on eBay. I have one in yellow also that I haven't broken out in a while.



We're twins on the yellow (Sunflower) then, too! Yay!


----------



## WillWork4Purses

I really haven't carried a purse in years, hence the long TPF hiatus. This is one of the smallest I own. And that's my work motto.


----------



## WillWork4Purses

Hmmm, sorry no picture, and no way to delete my post? *sigh*


----------



## LaVisioneer

Punkkitten said:


> Coach Quincy that I had a little fun with.
> Leopard strap is from Village Leathers [who are on etsy and based in the UK)


Wow, really cool! How did you add the leather to the sides? Did you post in the rehab thread? Also how did you attach the d rings to the side?


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39.


----------



## houseof999

The barrel bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Wednesday


----------



## Teagaggle

Tabby...I had returned the original one because I didn't think I could make it work. I regretted it because I love the colors so much. It popped up on Macy's for what seemed like a hot second. I ordered it & moved in yesterday. Fall vibes...


----------



## qwertie

At the library with my new bag (inspired by Punkkitten - thank you!!).
Always thought this bag would be too small but it turns out to be the perfect size for me.


----------



## Yrelle

qwertie said:


> At the library with my new bag (inspired by Punkkitten - thank you!!).
> Always thought this bag would be too small but it turns out to be the perfect size for me.
> View attachment 4561312



Pretty! What’s the name of this style?


----------



## qwertie

Yrelle said:


> Pretty! What’s the name of this style?


Thanks!!! 
I think this is called the casino bag. Number 9924.


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## houseof999

MrsGAM said:


> Lol, you convinced me! I just bought it


Did you get this yet?


----------



## baghabitz34

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Love the ombré strap


----------



## baghabitz34

Punkkitten said:


> Another day, another pocket purse and fun strap.
> Even though it came with the original strap I need my own spin on it


Twins on the strap. It looks good on so many bags.


----------



## Punkkitten

qwertie said:


> At the library with my new bag (inspired by Punkkitten - thank you!!).
> Always thought this bag would be too small but it turns out to be the perfect size for me.
> View attachment 4561312



Aww yay!!!  I've become addicted to vintage Coach.  And the Casino is such a fabulous little bag.  Glad you are enjoying!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## MrsGAM

houseof999 said:


> Did you get this yet?


Not yet! It should be arriving tomorrow or the day after. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## houseof999

MrsGAM said:


> Not yet! It should be arriving tomorrow or the day after. Can't wait to get it!


I'm excited for you! The color is beautiful! 
I hope you love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> .


Beautiful!!!


----------



## MrsGAM

houseof999 said:


> I'm excited for you! The color is beautiful!
> I hope you love it!


Just got the notification that it's out for delivery today!!!


----------



## MrsGAM

Cheating with my vintage Dooney & Bourke, which I bought before I found vintage Coach and haven’t used yet. Going out of town tomorrow and wanted to use a purse I wouldn’t mind beating up!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!!!




I love your sense of humor Sunshine mama!!


----------



## fayden

It's so nice to take her out again now that it's officially fall. I only get to use her for a few months a year!


----------



## SEWDimples

This beauty. Love the details.


----------



## finer_woman

fayden said:


> View attachment 4562130
> 
> 
> It's so nice to take her out again now that it's officially fall. I only get to use her for a few months a year!


*Swoon*


----------



## carterazo

Beechwood colorblock Rogue


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Beechwood colorblock Rogue
> View attachment 4562481


Love this bag. Twins.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Parker Backpack as a shoulder bag today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Charlie 40


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I love your sense of humor Sunshine mama!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## holiday123

Just a clutch today.


----------



## redwood66

fayden said:


> View attachment 4562130
> 
> 
> It's so nice to take her out again now that it's officially fall. I only get to use her for a few months a year!


Gosh I love this bag.  I want a 25 exactly like this.


----------



## fayden

redwood66 said:


> Gosh I love this bag.  I want a 25 exactly like this.



GO for it!


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Twins!


----------



## Caspin22

Love my KH totes!


----------



## Lee22

Heading to my son’s football game


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> Twins!


Lovvvvvvvvvvve this bag


----------



## SEWDimples

DF Rogue 25.


----------



## Lee22

Out the door shortly to a Women’s Conference


----------



## holiday123

This little guy today.


----------



## Punkkitten

Not Coach!
This is a clutch designed by my friend, Crystal  It's very spacious and can also be used as a crossbody.  
Working it hand held to night


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> Not Coach!
> This is a clutch designed by my friend, Crystal  It's very spacious and can also be used as a crossbody.
> Working it hand held to night


That is super cool looking! You have great style!


----------



## AubergineSally

Still perfect after all these years.


----------



## shoes+handbags

holiday123 said:


> This little guy today.


I love this color! Is this the mini size?


----------



## Narnanz

Trying out my new to me Janice , first time rehab by me.


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Trying out my new to me Janice , first time rehab by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563876


It glows! So nice to see an old girl brought back to her full glory.


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> That is super cool looking! You have great style!


Aww thanks, hun!  I like your style too!  You were the one that had me on the hunt for a black and tan Cassie...then I realized you dyed it 
Which I can't blame you.  Totally individualized piece!


----------



## holiday123

shoes+handbags said:


> I love this color! Is this the mini size?


Yes!


----------



## houseof999

Punkkitten said:


> Not Coach!
> This is a clutch designed by my friend, Crystal  It's very spacious and can also be used as a crossbody.
> Working it hand held to night


Oh my goodness gracious! I big puffy heart LOVE this! I need one! Where can I find one? Does your friend have an ETSY store where one can be purchased?


----------



## Punkkitten

houseof999 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious! I big puffy heart LOVE this! I need one! Where can I find one? Does your friend have an ETSY store where one can be purchased?


I messaged you!


----------



## momtok

I'd mentioned some days back that I was adding 7 bags into our vintage collection this month, given that it's birthday month for both daughter and I.  The goal is still to have them all fixed up and used at some point this month, and we remain on target.  All are in the house, one needs conditioning yet and the last needs wash and condition.  I hope you'll allow me to finish checking them off here.   

For church today, I switched into mahogany pocket purse and daughter went into British tan Watson.  Pic is from my Sunday school room (daughter is my teen assistant).  The pocket purse ... oy ... that poor thing was quite literally a pity buy.  I've personally never felt so bad for a little purse (or nearly any inanimate object) as I did for that little thing when I stumbled across it.    No strap; faded; bottom all worn and scuffed.  She's all better now though , and although she'd somehow managed to retain her original hangtag through all that tumult, I added a metallic bronze one as well for a little shimmer.  (Included original pic below.)





So I guess my running "checklist" is now:
Black Court -- Oct 7 
Mahogany Pocket Purse -- Oct 13 
British Tan Watson -- Oct 13


----------



## shoes+handbags

Oxblood Duffle with butterfly strap and a Coach scarf for me to wear.


----------



## Lake Effect

Out today with some pumpkin spice, officially known as Rust! My oldest  Coach, Creed, no reg # .


----------



## reginatina

Using my mini Charlie from the outlet.  I never used to be a fan of signature prints, but on this bag I don't mind it so much.  This bag is too cute with the color block scheme.


----------



## JenJBS

SEWDimples said:


> DF Rogue 25.
> 
> View attachment 4563081


Gorgeous color!


----------



## houseof999

Went out last night with my green sidepack.


----------



## houseof999

Today at the farm


----------



## VirginiaGirl7

I used this one last night, Rhyder shearling pochette in natural/black.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Today at the farm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4564369


LOVE the whole look!!!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE the whole look!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bagmedic

VirginiaGirl7 said:


> I used this one last night, Rhyder shearling pochette in natural/black.


I've had this one my wish list to go with some Ugg boots I have.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my Quincy at work today! I used my Metropolis on Saturday and my vintage swing wallet yesterday, but forgot to take pictures.


----------



## houseof999

No time to switch purse. Took my kids to the dentist appointment early this morning. But I'm loving using this bag! The back pocket is extremely handy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> No time to switch purse. Took my kids to the dentist appointment early this morning. But I'm loving using this bag! The back pocket is extremely handy!
> View attachment 4564759


 I have several larger flap vintage bags with the back slip pocket and it is bueno!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bordeaux Dakotah wit Her Rexy.


----------



## Antonia

I'm going Rogue again!!


----------



## Tosa22

Antonia said:


> I'm going Rogue again!!


That color is gorgeous!!


----------



## dolali

Found a strap for my Willis


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Like the charm with it!


----------



## Iamminda

dolali said:


> Found a strap for my Willis
> 
> View attachment 4566065



This is beautiful.  I don’t believe I have seen an original Willis in this maroon/burgundy color before.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> Bordeaux Dakotah wit Her Rexy.
> 
> View attachment 4564949


Love your bag and the sign in the back that says I CAN'T ADULT TODAY!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Antonia said:


> I'm going Rogue again!!


You look totally chic!


----------



## Teagaggle

Finally found a companion for my rexy flower charm...Dreamer shoulder bag.


----------



## princess69

Teagaggle said:


> Finally found a companion for my rexy flower charm...Dreamer shoulder bag.
> View attachment 4566432


Bag twins!  Your fob is perfect on that bag.


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> Finally found a companion for my rexy flower charm...Dreamer shoulder bag.
> View attachment 4566432


T, I love that you purchased a BAG to go with your charm.
Well done.


----------



## Antonia

Sunshine mama said:


> You look totally chic!


Thank you!!


----------



## dolali

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful.  I don’t believe I have seen an original Willis in this maroon/burgundy color before.



Thank you lamminda!  I bought it many years ago, but  don't use it often! I am determined to take it out more this fall


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your bag and the sign in the back that says I CAN'T ADULT TODAY!


Thank you! My co-worker gave me that sign.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

On vacation with  Parker


----------



## keishapie1973

MY newest additions....

Yesterday, Ms. Oxblood w/ rivets.
And, today, Ms. Butterscotch w/ my Coach loafers.


----------



## redwood66

Rogue 25


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

dolali said:


> Found a strap for my Willis
> 
> View attachment 4566065


I love that! Where did you get it?


----------



## musiclover

It’s early morning when I took this photo at Starbucks. Dark berry Charlie with Selena bow charm. And Pike Place coffee to go.


----------



## dolali

...


----------



## dolali

Aku_no_Hana said:


> I love that! Where did you get it?



I got it at J. Jills!


----------



## finer_woman

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


The charm is perfect for that bag.


----------



## carterazo

My lovely tote. Love the color!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> View attachment 4567779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely tote. Love the color!





musiclover said:


> View attachment 4567672
> 
> It’s early morning when I took this photo at Starbucks. Dark berry Charlie with Selena bow charm. And Pike Place coffee to go.



Such beautiful colors ladies


----------



## princess69

..


----------



## SEWDimples

keishapie1973 said:


> MY newest additions....
> 
> Yesterday, Ms. Oxblood w/ rivets.
> And, today, Ms. Butterscotch w/ my Coach loafers.


Love the bags and shoes. What loafers are these? Putnam? TIA


----------



## MrsGAM

Just moved into me newly rehabbed vintage British Tan Lunchbox! I’m loving the size of it, and I adore all bags with top handles.


----------



## baghabitz34

musiclover said:


> View attachment 4567672
> 
> It’s early morning when I took this photo at Starbucks. Dark berry Charlie with Selena bow charm. And Pike Place coffee to go.


 That color


----------



## baghabitz34

Oxblood Dreamer today


----------



## baghabitz34

Moss green Tabby tomorrow


----------



## tealocean

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4568408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxblood Dreamer today


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my vintage Gramercy Small Top Handle in Currant for church today and work tomorrow.


----------



## Molly0

Coach patent from 2013 today. (I know it’s a little summery but I can’t help myself.  I don’t think I’ve ever had a patent bag by Coach before & it’s just so thick and plyable that I love it!)


----------



## momtok

Ok, the next two of the birthday month seven.    Daughter switched into our new-to-us red pocket purse, and I took out our new-to-us bone pocket purse. 

Both were found on ebay, the red one fortunately very soon after it was posted ... decent price and barely needed any work at all.  The bone one was decent condition as well, but was lacking its hangtag.  And here is where "meant to be" comes in ... by utter dumb luck I actually *had* a vintage 'bone' hangtag from a set of hangtags I'd purchased *years* ago. It's been hanging on a red Quincy as an extra accent for literally eight years.  I almost fell over when it matched perfectly to this bag.  Right color, right vintage age, right everything! 

So we have two more to go yet, for next week, but I'm still right on time.  Daughter's birthday is the 22nd and mine is the 31st --- the point being that I should have all seven done by no later than the 25th.  I'm washing the last one today.


----------



## Punkkitten

The pocket purse is my fave vintage style!


momtok said:


> Ok, the next two of the birthday month seven.    Daughter switched into our new-to-us red pocket purse, and I took out our new-to-us bone pocket purse.
> 
> Both were found on ebay, the red one fortunately very soon after it was posted ... decent price and barely needed any work at all.  The bone one was decent condition as well, but was lacking its hangtag.  And here is where "meant to be" comes in ... by utter dumb luck I actually *had* a vintage 'bone' hangtag from a set of hangtags I'd purchased *years* ago. It's been hanging on a red Quincy as an extra accent for literally eight years.  I almost fell over when it matched perfectly to this bag.  Right color, right vintage age, right everything!
> 
> So we have two more to go yet, for next week, but I'm still right on time.  Daughter's birthday is the 22nd and mine is the 31st --- the point being that I should have all seven done by no later than the 25th.  I'm washing the last one today.
> 
> View attachment 4569744


The pocket purse is probably my fave vintage style!  I have very quickly acquired navy, british  tan a cream one (dyed oxblood) and I have an olive one on her way.  They are SO GOOD.  That read one is to die for!  
Happy Birthday to you ladies! (My dad's birthday is the 22nd too!)


----------



## Lake Effect

A dreary day, needa a little BT, Plaza Large.


----------



## momtok

Punkkitten said:


> The pocket purse is my fave vintage style!
> 
> The pocket purse is probably my fave vintage style!  I have very quickly acquired navy, british  tan a cream one (dyed oxblood) and I have an olive one on her way.  They are SO GOOD.  That read one is to die for!
> Happy Birthday to you ladies! (My dad's birthday is the 22nd too!)



Yeah, same here on the pocket purses.  We have a black one too (NYC made) in this pack of seven, which I'll be using next week.  That one is just finishing "marinading" from its final conditioning.  I've also had a Mocha (NYC) and Bottle Green one for many years.  

I don't carry much in my bags ... never have ... so this is actually the right size for my daily life.  Of course, this also means I have some larger bags that I absolutely love, do enjoy carrying, and will never part with (except to daughter), yet feel absolutely ridiculous putting my little wallets and possessions into.    Like a beautiful, gathered leather, kiwi green Lindsey from some years back ... just beautiful with buttery soft Madison leather, yet there are my tiny things just swimming freely at the bottom.  Or a Butterscotch Rogue; a python Kristin satchel; an LV Tulum; a lovely Haymarket tote ... all the same story of feeling silly when I put my things inside.    Eh.  The things we do for fashion.  Daughter will be starting college in a couple years.  Maybe she can justify the larger ones.


----------



## Lee22

Oldie but goodie


----------



## momtok

Punkkitten said:


> The pocket purse is my fave vintage style!
> 
> The pocket purse is probably my fave vintage style!  I have very quickly acquired navy, british  tan a cream one (dyed oxblood) and I have an olive one on her way.  They are SO GOOD.  That read one is to die for!
> Happy Birthday to you ladies! (My dad's birthday is the 22nd too!)



Oh, and happy birthday to your father as well!  (Sorry I missed that.  Hectic day.)


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Riley 22 top handle.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Finally found a companion for my rexy flower charm...Dreamer shoulder bag.
> View attachment 4566432


So you had the charm first then found a matching purse? 
I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> View attachment 4567779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely tote. Love the color!


Your bag is beautiful! And your photo is awesome!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Just moved into me newly rehabbed vintage British Tan Lunchbox! I’m loving the size of it, and I adore all bags with top handles.
> View attachment 4568306


This is so adorable! I love bags with top handles too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my vintage Gramercy Small Top Handle in Currant for church today and work tomorrow.
> View attachment 4569647


Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I want your bag!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Riley 22 top handle.


Your cat's hypnotic eyes! 
Love your bag!
I'm in the Bay Area (4 days a week in Oakland, 3 days a week in SF.) GO 49ers!!! 6-0!


----------



## MrsGAM

My Gramercy needed a little work on her top handle - I saw that I missed a spot when I used her yesterday - so I switched to my red Regina (with the strap from my Companion Bag) for work today along with my new to me Slim Equestrian Bucket.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Trusty Crossbody Regina bag - made in USA


----------



## Lake Effect

More vintage Plaza love!


----------



## Teagaggle

Tomorrow...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Tomorrow...
> View attachment 4570660


Beautiful! And I LOVE how you wrapped the perfectly wrapped scarf!


----------



## redwood66

Elvis LE dinky messenger.  I love this bag soooo much.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Tomorrow...
> View attachment 4570660


Thank you back for this inspiration. Have bag and charm, need a scarf lol. Haven't carried mine yet and I like what you did here!


----------



## baghabitz34

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my vintage Gramercy Small Top Handle in Currant for church today and work tomorrow.
> View attachment 4569647


 That color


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Thank you back for this inspiration. Have bag and charm, need a scarf lol. Haven't carried mine yet and I like what you did here!


Happy to help! Mine's been sitting on the shelf waiting for some love since I purchased it as well. Just got a stack of  ponytail scarves off Amazon and this one fit the bill!


----------



## tealocean

MrsGAM said:


> My Gramercy needed a little work on her top handle - I saw that I missed a spot when I used her yesterday - so I switched to my red Regina (with the strap from my Companion Bag) for work today along with my new to me Slim Equestrian Bucket.
> View attachment 4570327


!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4570655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More vintage Plaza love!


Love the Plaza bag. I have 4 that need to be rehabbed. Also, I think I bought it twice in the same color. What do you think?


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Love the Plaza bag. I have 4 that need to be rehabbed. Also, I think I bought it twice in the same color. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4570841


Yup! You got yourself twin Brits!   Can I be triplets with you?? Lol. Twins on the black.
What size are they? Eyeballing them, the red appears to be the smaller size. That’s a rehab pile  I’d love to get behind. I would love to find a vintage Swagger or Ranch in burgundy, but would settle for another Plaza Large in burgundy, if they made them in that color. I need to go through old catalog listings.

Side note, I’ve fallen in love with antique brass Carriage fob. Since I leave my brass hard with patina, it’s a match! I think I saw yours first.


----------



## Punkkitten

Undecided if I want to keep or sell, but I think I may take her out for a few errands today to see how I feel - just to be sure 
British Tan Pocket Purse with leather stitching
As I said on the vintage board - She does look nice with the Zep tee...


----------



## onemissa

I havent carried this bag in years. The only blue bag I have ever loved!


----------



## paruparo

This beautiful tea rose rogue 25 is today’s bag!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My newest Rogue!


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

1995 USA made British tan Court Bag.


----------



## houseof999

Grabbed my Chadwick satchel today. Love the shape!


----------



## tealocean

onemissa said:


> I havent carried this bag in years. The only blue bag I have ever loved!


That's a beautiful blue!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Grabbed my Chadwick satchel today. Love the shape!
> View attachment 4571572


Oh that's nice shape house999! I don't remember seeing that style before.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Riley 22 top handle.


You're kitty is so beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that's nice shape house999! I don't remember seeing that style before.


It's not super rare. It does come by every now and then. I have it in putty and British tan. I haven't cleaned up the other ones yet. This one was freshly shoe polished (cringe) right before shipping out. So I kind of had to rescue this ASAP to get all the polish off.


----------



## redwood66

Still with Elvis but using the FOS Viper Room tote for work.  Nice tote and my first Coach canvas.  Seems sturdy.


----------



## momtok

redwood66 said:


> Elvis LE dinky messenger.  I love this bag soooo much.
> 
> View attachment 4570687



I could never pull it off myself, but that is .... honestly, the first phrase that springs to mind is "@ss kicking"!!     (That is a compliment, I hope that's understood.   )


----------



## momtok

onemissa said:


> I havent carried this bag in years. The only blue bag I have ever loved!


That is indeed a perfect blue.  Perfect royal blue ... love it.


----------



## Caspin22

redwood66 said:


> Still with Elvis but using the FOS Viper Room tote for work.  Nice tote and my first Coach canvas.  Seems sturdy.
> View attachment 4571913



Love it all!!  I have several of the large LE canvas totes and I love them, so practical for everyday and my organizer fits perfectly so changing bags is a breeze.


----------



## Molly0

Today I’m happy with my Black/Smoke jacquard signature tote with Capricorn astrology charm.


----------



## momtok

I also wanted to thank you ladies for going through daughter's and my little "birthday month" thing.   ........... And it will now have to be extended by one more go-round.  I thought it would end this coming Sunday, when we switch into the last two which are finishing conditioning now.  Nope.  Yesterday was daughter's birthday and hubby took off so we could do other things as soon as her school was over.  So he and I spent the morning at a little consignment shop nearby that I'd never checked out.

I passed by a black Pocket purse for $30 (I literally just got done fixing up a NYC one I scored for $20 total on ebay -- it's one of the two for this coming Sunday).  Also passed by a black "City-like-style" bag for $30 (didn't think I needed another black of that size when this whole month adventure started with a black Court for $21).
 ...... Then I found a British tan City for $7.  I think the stall owner thought it was fake since it's made-in-Mexico.  Got it authenticated ... and for seven bucks how was it *not* coming home with me?  Soaked and wating for final work-up.  So I guess I'll switch into that for my actual b-day (31st).

Of course, hubby is taking my birthday off as well, and we're going to wander around a different vintage mall where I got that Watson daughter used a couple weeks ago.  I don't know if I'm hoping, or *not* hoping, I find something.


----------



## momtok

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m happy with my Black/Smoke jacquard signature tote with Capricorn astrology charm.
> View attachment 4571975



I love that.  I bought one of my best friends an "Edie-like-style" in that same jacquard about two years ago for her birthday.  It's holding up very well, and easy to spot clean.  And I'll be honest, I'm itching to use one of my own jacquards as soon as I get done this birthday thing.    I have a burgundy jacquard Zoe that *deserves* to be out in autumn.


----------



## Molly0

momtok said:


> I love that.  I bought one of my best friends an "Edie-like-style" in that same jacquard about two years ago for her birthday.  It's holding up very well, and easy to spot clean.  And I'll be honest, I'm itching to use one of my own jacquards as soon as I get done this birthday thing.    I have a burgundy jacquard Zoe that *deserves* to be out in autumn.



Yes,  this one is from 2016 as well.
I hope we get to see a peek of your burgundy when you get it out.


----------



## keishapie1973

SEWDimples said:


> Love the bags and shoes. What loafers are these? Putnam? TIA


Thanks!!!  Sorry for the late reply, yes, Putnam....


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> It's not super rare. It does come by every now and then. I have it in putty and British tan. I haven't cleaned up the other ones yet. This one was freshly shoe polished (cringe) right before shipping out. So I kind of had to rescue this ASAP to get all the polish off.


Shoe polish?!?


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Shoe polish?!?


Yes, you will be surprised how many people do that! She did it because seller wanted to make it look better before mailing it out. I don't understand that.  I bought as shown in pics. Send it to me as you shown to me! If I wanted a better looking bag I would have found another to buy.


----------



## Greenone

This monster. Every time I carry it I remind myself why I don’t... it’s a burden but i love it.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Greenone said:


> This monster. Every time I carry it I remind myself why I don’t... it’s a burden but i love it.
> 
> View attachment 4572050


I have the same monster - sits in my closet - tried to attach a strap to it but it hung bad - sad  because it is such a cool looking bag


----------



## Greenone

Nancy in VA said:


> I have the same monster - sits in my closet - tried to attach a strap to it but it hung bad - sad  because it is such a cool looking bag


it's so heavy even with very little in it.  I love it so much though.  All the things that make it heavy;  the brass, the vachetta leather, the size, are what make it so beautiful.  I've thought about selling it numerous times, but I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## SEWDimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!!  Sorry for the late reply, yes, Putnam....


No worries. I love these shoes. They are on FOS, but I might try a found order for black and animal print you have. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## momtok

Greenone said:


> This monster. Every time I carry it I remind myself why I don’t... it’s a burden but i love it.
> 
> View attachment 4572050





Nancy in VA said:


> I have the same monster - sits in my closet - tried to attach a strap to it but it hung bad - sad  because it is such a cool looking bag



It is indeed a very cool looking bag.  I've always loved that line of turnlocks.  I assume the largest "receptacles" would also be use-able with the main "male end"?  I mean, for example,  if you'd overflow the bag with, say, a sweater or something, could you actually put the turnlock on the outermost receptacle so that the closure strap is indeed holding in the additional bulk of the sweater?  (Even if you couldn't zip it.)  Hard to explain, but I've always imagined that in a case like that, it might actually prove functional.

(And as for big bags ... I have a large Campbell satchel that I love for a multitude of reasons, which is probably about that same size as this Legacy, and although mine is not so heavy, it is still way bigger than I could ever justify.  Still won't get rid of it though.  It's main function, to be honest, is holding a couple smaller Campbell's I have.  There's no inherent shame in keeping a bag just because it makes you smile.    )


----------



## Lee22

Getting good use out of my Parker convertible backpack


----------



## momtok

Lee22 said:


> Getting good use out of my Parker convertible backpack
> View attachment 4572266


That Chelsea flower goes really well with it.


----------



## Lee22

momtok said:


> That Chelsea flower goes really well with it.


Thanks after trying to match with other bags this one seemed to pair the best


----------



## Teagaggle

Tote Thursday!


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my Small Hippie Flap to take the kids trick or treating at a nursing home tonight. The only things I can fit in this are my phone and a slim wallet But it’s so cute!


----------



## Greenone

momtok said:


> It is indeed a very cool looking bag.  I've always loved that line of turnlocks.  I assume the largest "receptacles" would also be use-able with the main "male end"?  I mean, for example,  if you'd overflow the bag with, say, a sweater or something, could you actually put the turnlock on the outermost receptacle so that the closure strap is indeed holding in the additional bulk of the sweater?  (Even if you couldn't zip it.)  Hard to explain, but I've always imagined that in a case like that, it might actually prove functional.
> 
> (And as for big bags ... I have a large Campbell satchel that I love for a multitude of reasons, which is probably about that same size as this Legacy, and although mine is not so heavy, it is still way bigger than I could ever justify.  Still won't get rid of it though.  It's main function, to be honest, is holding a couple smaller Campbell's I have.  There's no inherent shame in keeping a bag just because it makes you smile.    )


Yes, you can use the turnlock straps to extend the bag.  I've done it.  But there really is no need the bag is really roomy inside.


----------



## Greenone

This workhorse. I’ve been on a legacy kick lately. Bleecker limited Peyton.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Lee22 said:


> Getting good use out of my Parker convertible backpack
> View attachment 4572266


Perfect charm for that bag!  Nice!


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

I'm carrying my British tan Willis today with the strap from my Court bag that I just got. Its kind of perfect actually.


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my Small Hippie Flap to take the kids trick or treating at a nursing home tonight. The only things I can fit in this are my phone and a slim wallet But it’s so cute!
> View attachment 4572671


Bag twins! I haven't found a use for mine yet but it's so cute!


----------



## LaVisioneer

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my Small Hippie Flap to take the kids trick or treating at a nursing home tonight. The only things I can fit in this are my phone and a slim wallet But it’s so cute!
> View attachment 4572671



I love the Harry Potter charm! So cute!


----------



## Punkkitten

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my Small Hippie Flap to take the kids trick or treating at a nursing home tonight. The only things I can fit in this are my phone and a slim wallet But it’s so cute!
> View attachment 4572671



 harry potter!
I want a Dobby charm.  My older dog gives me a bit of a Dobby look with his big "puppy" eyes when he wants something


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my new to me, almost vintage Janice Legacy today!


----------



## MrsGAM

Punkkitten said:


> harry potter!
> I want a Dobby charm.  My older dog gives me a bit of a Dobby look with his big "puppy" eyes when he wants something


I haven’t found a cute enough Dobby charm yet! There’s a Hedwig one I have on my to-but list, though


----------



## Lake Effect

BT Bancroft Brief, 1997, Mahogany Ranch, circa 1990. The amazing, supple leather on these bags is everything I look for and love in vintage Coach!


----------



## Punkkitten

MrsGAM said:


> Using my new to me, almost vintage Janice Legacy today!
> View attachment 4573580





MrsGAM said:


> I haven’t found a cute enough Dobby charm yet! There’s a Hedwig one I have on my to-but list, though



Hedwig would be a good one!!  I went to the studio tour outside London and didnt buy a single souvenir!!  I thought the charms and fobs they had at Primark were cuter.  I would have LOVED something with Fawkes because I adore Phoenix imagery .

I also wanted to add I have a Janice on her way to me right now!  It says arrival on Monday however my fingers are crossed perhaps she comes tomorrow...


----------



## LuvsElvis

Cypress Dreamer...


----------



## LuvsElvis

Cypress Dreamer...


----------



## baghabitz34

Black rivet Dreamer today


----------



## MrsGAM

Punkkitten said:


> Hedwig would be a good one!!  I went to the studio tour outside London and didnt buy a single souvenir!!  I thought the charms and fobs they had at Primark were cuter.  I would have LOVED something with Fawkes because I adore Phoenix imagery .
> 
> I also wanted to add I have a Janice on her way to me right now!  It says arrival on Monday however my fingers are crossed perhaps she comes tomorrow...



A Fawkes charm would be great for my red bags! I like the chibi charms, but I wish Dobby had a colorful sock or scarf on. I saw a handmade knit one that had a cute scarf.

I’m loving my Janice! It fits everything I usually carry with room for some more. Plus, this color blue is so pretty. I love how it looks different depending on the lighting!


----------



## Lake Effect

MrsGAM said:


> A Fawkes charm would be great for my red bags! I like the chibi charms, but I wish Dobby had a colorful sock or scarf on. I saw a handmade knit one that had a cute scarf.
> 
> I’m loving my Janice! It fits everything I usually carry with room for some more. Plus, this color blue is so pretty. I love how it looks different depending on the lighting!
> View attachment 4574221


Great to find vintage in that color in great condition. I was just looking at your post above and thinking the same about the shade of blue. Aside from the bag, I look for that shade of blue in my wardrobe. I am currently considering a Kaspar pants suit in almost that precise shade!


----------



## MrsGAM

Rainy day calls for Dooney & Bourke AWL! Using my vintage Essex.


----------



## JenJBS

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Riley 22 top handle.



Love the kitten photo bomb! I also love (with a cat I won't say 'own'...) a mini-panther with bright yellow eyes.


----------



## holiday123

Willis 18 with a bit of bling today.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Willis 18 with a bit of bling today.


Sooo cute!  I need that scarf!


----------



## simplyparticula

MrsGAM said:


> I’m loving my Janice! It fits everything I usually carry with room for some more. Plus, this color blue is so pretty. I love how it looks different depending on the lighting!
> View attachment 4574221



Great size! Does Janice have a slip or zip pocket on the outside?


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Sooo cute!  I need that scarf!


I got it about a month ago from the outlet. 70 off. I totally stripped it off a display bag haha. I love a great deal.


----------



## gr8onteej

Bags carried this weekend-Rider and Sling


----------



## LaVisioneer

gr8onteej said:


> Bags carried this weekend-Rider and Sling
> View attachment 4575516



Beautiful! 
Do you have custom Chelsea Champlain items along with your Bonnie sling bag?


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> Bags carried this weekend-Rider and Sling
> View attachment 4575516


Bag twin on the saddle sling bag. I have not used it yet. I want a Rider bag as well.


----------



## MrsGAM

simplyparticula said:


> Great size! Does Janice have a slip or zip pocket on the outside?


No outside pocket! It would be absolutely perfect if it did.


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my red Sheridan Greensboro today since it’s not as rainy today.


----------



## gr8onteej

LaVisioneer said:


> Beautiful!
> Do you have custom Chelsea Champlain items along with your Bonnie sling bag?


Thank you. The zip card case was part of the collection.  The hangtag shown and a few others she did for me.


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> Bag twin on the saddle sling bag. I have not used it yet. I want a Rider bag as well.


Use it!  .


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> Use it!  .


Ok. Is that a butterfly novelty strap? If so, what is the style #?


----------



## houseof999

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my red Sheridan Greensboro today since it’s not as rainy today.
> View attachment 4575527


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my red Sheridan Greensboro today since it’s not as rainy today.
> View attachment 4575527


Beautiful! 
Better hide it from @RuedeNesle .  @houseof999 already fainted!


----------



## Narnanz

simplyparticula said:


> Great size! Does Janice have a slip or zip pocket on the outside?


Legacy Zip is bigger and has the outside pocket plus the inside pocket has a zippered compartment with a pen holder and slip pocket on the outside. So much easier to put your phone in an outside pocket.


----------



## Iluvhaute

It’s rainy and horrible on Football Sunday. I had errands and wanted to carry my newest treasure, and support my team.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iluvhaute said:


> It’s rainy and horrible on Football Sunday. I had errands and wanted to carry my newest treasure, and support my team.


Great idea!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> Ok. Is that a butterfly novelty strap? If so, what is the style #?


It's 68591.


----------



## momtok

Busy and wet day, but I wanted to quick make this post tonight.  We did our next switch into two more of this "birthdays month vintage spree".  Daughter has Companion Flap Bag (good condition,  18$ shipped, guy didn't know what he had), and I took black Pocket Purse (it's a NYC one, good condition, 19$ shipped, another guy who didn't know what he had). 

So our scorecard is now:
Oct 7 I used Black Court,
Oct 13 we used British Tan Watson and Mahogany Pocket Purse
Oct 20 we used Bone Pocket Purse and Red Pocket Purse
Oct 27 we used Black Companion Flap and Black Pocket Purse
 .... and I thought that would be it .... but then .....
Oct 24 was daughter's b-day, hubby took off, and while she was still in school we killed some time at a new antique shop nearby.  Found a British Tan City bag for 7-freakin-$.  Obviously that had to come home.  We also found another bag that I couldn't identify, and whateve pinpointed it as a Pocket Bag.  It must have been made for only a few years in the pre-94 era when style numbers weren't in the bags yet.  It was in very good condition, relatively rare, same size as a City Bag, and only $30 .... so daughter and I went back to get it.  But I am *still* meeting my goal of fixing them up and using them all this month.  I have one more conditioning to do on one bag's strap yet, and then we'll switch into those last two on my b-day, Oct 31.  So I still made it!   (The only danger is that hubby's taking my b-day off too, and we'll bum around a couple different antique malls.  He looks for comics-themed things, so it's not just me.  But now if something demands to come home with me again ..... I guess I'd just have to sling it over my shoulder as a second bag for the day.)


----------



## Narnanz

momtok said:


> Busy and wet day, but I wanted to quick make this post tonight.  We did our next switch into two more of this "birthdays month vintage spree".  Daughter has Companion Flap Bag (good condition,  18$ shipped, guy didn't know what he had), and I took black Pocket Purse (it's a NYC one, good condition, 19$ shipped, another guy who didn't know what he had).
> 
> So our scorecard is now:
> Oct 7 I used Black Court,
> Oct 13 we used British Tan Watson and Mahogany Pocket Purse
> Oct 20 we used Bone Pocket Purse and Red Pocket Purse
> Oct 27 we used Black Companion Flap and Black Pocket Purse
> .... and I thought that would be it .... but then .....
> Oct 24 was daughter's b-day, hubby took off, and while she was still in school we killed some time at a new antique shop nearby.  Found a British Tan City bag for 7-freakin-$.  Obviously that had to come home.  We also found another bag that I couldn't identify, and whateve pinpointed it as a Pocket Bag.  It must have been made for only a few years in the pre-94 era when style numbers weren't in the bags yet.  It was in very good condition, relatively rare, same size as a City Bag, and only $30 .... so daughter and I went back to get it.  But I am *still* meeting my goal of fixing them up and using them all this month.  I have one more conditioning to do on one bag's strap yet, and then we'll switch into those last two on my b-day, Oct 31.  So I still made it!   (The only danger is that hubby's taking my b-day off too, and we'll bum around a couple different antique malls.  He looks for comics-themed things, so it's not just me.  But now if something demands to come home with me again ..... I guess I'd just have to sling it over my shoulder as a second bag for the day.)
> 
> View attachment 4575716


Im loving your Birthday Bags....great to see all your finds being used.


----------



## momtok

Narnanz said:


> Im loving your Birthday Bags....great to see all your finds being used.



Thank you.   I've never done so much washing and conditioning and polishing, so back-to-back-to-back in my life before, but I'm determined.    I was one of the rehabbers years ago in a much earlier wave (the Bunny Masseuse (spelling?) years), and I'd nearly forgotten that feeling of fingers covered in sticky goo.  Once this is all done I'll probably do a shot of all of them and finally post something in the vintage thread.  I haven't posted in there in ... yikes ... over five years according to the search engine.  This month has almost doubled the vintage section of our closets, but not quite.


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. Soho.


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

momtok said:


> Thank you.   I've never done so much washing and conditioning and polishing, so back-to-back-to-back in my life before, but I'm determined.    I was one of the rehabbers years ago in a much earlier wave (the Bunny Masseuse (spelling?) years), and I'd nearly forgotten that feeling of fingers covered in sticky goo.  Once this is all done I'll probably do a shot of all of them and finally post something in the vintage thread.  I haven't posted in there in ... yikes ... over five years according to the search engine.  This month has almost doubled the vintage section of our closets, but not quite.


Happy Birthday to you and your daughter! My daughter has a big birthday coming up on the 31st.


----------



## momtok

Aku_no_Hana said:


> Happy Birthday to you and your daughter! My daughter has a big birthday coming up on the 31st.


Oh cool.    Happy Birthday to her too!  I assume good as in "Look Ma, I'm a decade old!", or "Look Ma, I'm 18!" (?)  ......  I passed through "Look Ma, I'm 50!" last year, and that was a bit of an adjustment.    (I mean how the heck did that happen?  Surely I finished school only last month, and married only last week?)  But I feel much better now.

The best thing about Halloween bdays as a child, is that you get the cake, and the presents, and the party, *and* it feels like everyone else is celebrating too.  (And you don't get shortchanged on presents.  I had a friend in grad school whose birthday was Christmas, and she hated it when people "combined" her gifts.)  Once you have your own children, birthday takes a back seat to your kids' Halloween events.  But it's still ok, because, just being honest, the feeling that the whole world is partying really never goes away.    It even made "50" ok in the end.


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

momtok said:


> Oh cool.    Happy Birthday to her too!  I assume good as in "Look Ma, I'm a decade old!", or "Look Ma, I'm 18!" (?)  ......  I passed through "Look Ma, I'm 50!" last year, and that was a bit of an adjustment.    (I mean how the heck did that happen?  Surely I finished school only last month, and married only last week?)  But I feel much better now.
> 
> The best thing about Halloween bdays as a child, is that you get the cake, and the presents, and the party, *and* it feels like everyone else is celebrating too.  (And you don't get shortchanged on presents.  I had a friend in grad school whose birthday was Christmas, and she hated it when people "combined" her gifts.)  Once you have your own children, birthday takes a back seat to your kids' Halloween events.  But it's still ok, because, just being honest, the feeling that the whole world is partying really never goes away.    It even made "50" ok in the end.


Yes, my daughter loves her birthday! She's "Look Ma, I'm 30!" Not sure how that happened. I'll be "Look Ma, I'm 50" in April. I'm not doing well with it lol


----------



## momtok

Aku_no_Hana said:


> Yes, my daughter loves her birthday! She's "Look Ma, I'm 30!" Not sure how that happened. I'll be "Look Ma, I'm 50" in April. I'm not doing well with it lol




Yeah, thirty's still good.  I really *was* just barely married at thirty.  Take comfort that the shock of 50 does wear off, although I admit I got through mine with some extra retail therapy the summer before.   I mean, it happens to us all (shrug).  The number doesn't matter nearly as much as the quality and the relationships/family/friends around you.  

Of course, right now I'm also at the stages of, "Oh God, daughter is learning to drive, everyone hide under the table!" ... and ... "You're kidding me.  In one year I'm supposed to look at her and think she's an adult?  Capable of completely taking care of herself?  Surely you jest!"


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my red Sheridan Greensboro today since it’s not as rainy today.
> View attachment 4575527


Beautiful! 


houseof999 said:


>


I'm with you! 


Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!
> Better hide it from @RuedeNesle .  @houseof999 already fainted!



 Too late!


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

momtok said:


> Yeah, thirty's still good.  I really *was* just barely married at thirty.  Take comfort that the shock of 50 does wear off, although I admit I got through mine with some extra retail therapy the summer before.   I mean, it happens to us all (shrug).  The number doesn't matter nearly as much as the quality and the relationships/family/friends around you.
> 
> Of course, right now I'm also at the stages of, "Oh God, daughter is learning to drive, everyone hide under the table!" ... and ... "You're kidding me.  In one year I'm supposed to look at her and think she's an adult?  Capable of completely taking care of herself?  Surely you jest!"


Oh yes! Those were tough times but they really do come out alright and I even survived the empty nest syndrome.


----------



## Teagaggle

On my way to a birthday brunch...


----------



## houseof999

Switched for the occasion.


----------



## Punkkitten

Small Black Janice with a plaid Poppy twilly and a Dior wannabe " lucky charms" twilly purchased in a pack of 8.
Love the Purse- onality a twill gives...
See what I did there with my bad puns?


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my Legacy Small Flap for the rest of the week.


----------



## Caspin22

Today:


----------



## Greenone

Feeling artsy today.


----------



## Sarah03

Racing Green Ace


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> Racing Green Ace


I need to pull this one out and use it.


----------



## Caspin22

Greenone said:


> Feeling artsy today.
> View attachment 4577241



Twins!!  What a beautiful photo - you captured the color so well.


----------



## Sarah03

SEWDimples said:


> I need to pull this one out and use it.


You should! I forgot how much I enjoy this bag.


----------



## holiday123

Lace duffle 20 with butterflies today.


----------



## Teagaggle

I got out my ombre metallic Tabby 26 to use today. I think Harley77 mentioned that the center compartment in this one is attached to the bottom (my kelp/black/chalk one is not). I didn't think a little detail like that could make much of a difference in what I was able to carry, but it does. At least for me. My kelp one allows me to take my car keys and kind of shift them under that center compartment allowing for more room in the back section. Not being able to do that, I found I was much more limited in what I could fit. I'm going to debate it further, but I can't see spending full price for a bag that requires me to downsize more than I'd like (I'm notorious for being stubborn on that). Plus, I've got my metallic Cassie coming tomorrow & while not as fancy or glittery, will absolutely fit the bill for me. Just wanted to share my observation.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> I got out my ombre metallic Tabby 26 to use today. I think Harley77 mentioned that the center compartment in this one is attached to the bottom (my kelp/black/chalk one is not). I didn't think a little detail like that could make much of a difference in what I was able to carry, but it does. At least for me. My kelp one allows me to take my car keys and kind of shift them under that center compartment allowing for more room in the back section. Not being able to do that, I found I was much more limited in what I could fit. I'm going to debate it further, but I can't see spending full price for a bag that requires me to downsize more than I'd like (I'm notorious for being stubborn on that). Plus, I've got my metallic Cassie coming tomorrow & while not as fancy or glittery, will absolutely fit the bill for me. Just wanted to share my observation.


Ok....so I'm NOT crazy in not being able to fit as much in it as my KF one. I thought I was losing my mind!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Harley77 said:


> Ok....so I'm NOT crazy in not being able to fit as much in it as my KF one. I thought I was losing my mind!!


Nope, not crazy! I was puzzled this am but then remembered your comment. Who knew!


----------



## Greenone

Cassie. Finally got one on a great sale.


----------



## MrsGAM

Still in my Legacy Small Flap, but I added a new Chala feathers charm!


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> On my way to a birthday brunch...
> View attachment 4577029


Happy Birthday!


----------



## simplyparticula

Narnanz said:


> Legacy Zip is bigger and has the outside pocket plus the inside pocket has a zippered compartment with a pen holder and slip pocket on the outside. So much easier to put your phone in an outside pocket.



Thanks for the tip! Is Legacy Zip a shoulder or crossbody bag? Janice looks like a longer strap?


----------



## Narnanz

simplyparticula said:


> Thanks for the tip! Is Legacy Zip a shoulder or crossbody bag? Janice looks like a longer strap?


Zip wearing shoulder and crossbody. Pardon the room...mum was sewing.



Strap at its longest.


----------



## Narnanz

nm


----------



## Narnanz

simplyparticula said:


> Thanks for the tip! Is Legacy Zip a shoulder or crossbody bag? Janice looks like a longer strap?


Janice on the left...Zip on the right. Thought this might give you an idea of the difference in size.


----------



## moissydan98

going out on mom’s bday with my sister - no bag today, just my accordion zip (over two years old now!) and key holder


----------



## Ireiki4u

Regina with a little spooky fun for Halloween!


----------



## fayden

Happy Halloween!! My scariest bag. Also most beautiful.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Happy Hallowinter here!


----------



## momtok

Yay, birthday month accomplished.   

Nine bags, all rehabbed and, between the two of us, used this month.

Hubby took today off and we bummed around a couple vintage shops while daughter was in school.  I'm actually relieved that no more bags jumped out demanding to come home (though hubby picked up some comics figurines --- see, that's why he likes to bum around those stores too).  I switched into new-to-us Pocket Bag and daughter switch into new-to-us British Tan City.  Threw some orange Coach Legacy tassles onto mine.  Pic is of us at local restaurant for my birthday dinner this evening.  Hubby took pic, I'm hiding on other side of table.  (The 17 year old is much more photogenic than this 51 year old.    )  

I actually feel accomplished.


----------



## houseof999

Took the kids trick or treating with my 1994 backpack. Style 9943


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

momtok said:


> Yay, birthday month accomplished.
> 
> Nine bags, all rehabbed and, between the two of us, used this month.
> 
> Hubby took today off and we bummed around a couple vintage shops while daughter was in school.  I'm actually relieved that no more bags jumped out demanding to come home (though hubby picked up some comics figurines --- see, that's why he likes to bum around those stores too).  I switched into new-to-us Pocket Bag and daughter switch into new-to-us British Tan City.  Threw some orange Coach Legacy tassles onto mine.  Pic is of us at local restaurant for my birthday dinner this evening.  Hubby took pic, I'm hiding on other side of table.  (The 17 year old is much more photogenic than this 51 year old.    )
> 
> I actually feel accomplished.
> 
> View attachment 4579406


Happy Birthday!!! and that IS a great accomplishment, 9 bags rehabbed in one month!!!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Took the kids trick or treating with my 1994 backpack. Style 9943
> View attachment 4579409
> 
> View attachment 4579425


Your hair is gorgeous, House!


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> Your hair is gorgeous, House!


Aww thank you! I have love hate relationship with my hair. Lol! Love that I can just wash to get my curls back after having 2 days off straight hair.  Hate my curls the second day cuz they don't look as good after having slept on them. Also can't get my hair cut in certain styles because it only looks good with straight hair.


----------



## Lee22

Pulled out the Edie for today. Trying to cycle through bags and do some gifting


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with Stuart Weitzman Blue Nola bag.


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my Mahogany Regina


----------



## Caspin22

Bedford out for her maiden voyage.


----------



## meepabeep

I've been using Kaffe Academy Crossbody for the last 2 days (and will be using it for  at least a few more).


----------



## LuvsElvis

Color Block Double Swagger...


----------



## momtok

LuvsElvis said:


> Color Block Double Swagger...
> View attachment 4580174


Oh I love that layered color combo.


----------



## momtok

SEWDimples said:


> Cheating with Stuart Weitzman Blue Nola bag.
> 
> View attachment 4579702


Wonderful blue.  Just wonderful.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Patiently waiting for more colors to come out. She's become one of my top favorite bags ❤️


----------



## finer_woman

LuvsElvis said:


> Color Block Double Swagger...
> View attachment 4580174


I still kick myself for not getting this one last year.


----------



## simplyparticula

dupe


----------



## simplyparticula

Thank you - you’ve been very helpful. What’s your height? I’m 5’ 5” but I have. Along torso so I usually need at least a 21” strap drop for crossbody. I need hands free bags for my special needs child.



Narnanz said:


> Zip wearing shoulder and crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578396
> 
> Strap at its longest.


----------



## holiday123

finer_woman said:


> I still kick myself for not getting this one last year.


I just saw this at the outlet yesterday if you are in US and near one. Orlando South had some.


----------



## Teagaggle

Getting ready...


----------



## Narnanz

simplyparticula said:


> Thank you - you’ve been very helpful. What’s your height? I’m 5’ 5” but I have. Along torso so I usually need at least a 21” strap drop for crossbody. I need hands free bags for my special needs child.


Im 157 cm. The Janice does have a longer strap. Do you measure strap drop holding bag by centre of strap, and measuring the hanging distance? If so Janice is 22inch and Zip is 21 on the longest notch.


----------



## redwood66

Beautiful Marleigh.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

redwood66 said:


> Beautiful Marleigh.
> 
> View attachment 4580658


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

On a weekend getaway with three amigos!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Harmony today.


----------



## CoachMaven

My NYC Pocket Purse in red today.


----------



## MiaKay

redwood66 said:


> Beautiful Marleigh.
> 
> View attachment 4580658



This is such a cool looking bag! I’d put it on my wish list but I don’t think it would go with my wardrobe and lifestyle. I love the rich leather and the retro vibes ☺️


----------



## redwood66

MiaKay said:


> This is such a cool looking bag! I’d put it on my wish list but I don’t think it would go with my wardrobe and lifestyle. I love the rich leather and the retro vibes ☺️


Thank you!  I love it because it is different but casual too.  I don't do anything fancy.  The goat leather is amazing.


----------



## carterazo

Harley77 said:


> Harmony today.


So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> My NYC Pocket Purse in red today.
> View attachment 4580732


Love it! Is it bigger than a Dinky?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Getting ready...
> View attachment 4580399


What a pretty combo!


----------



## CoachMaven

carterazo said:


> Love it! Is it bigger than a Dinky?


Yes, closer to a Dinky 24 in size.


----------



## CoachMaven

CoachMaven said:


> My NYC Pocket Purse in red today.
> View attachment 4580732


So funny story,  I'm out at the mall, to return an order I got from online at a clothing store, and Coach is right next door. I go in to browse and the SA asked if this was one of the Coach Originals. I told her no, it's an actual Coach original made in NYC, late 80'-early 90's. She goes, "Shut the front door! I've never seen one look so amazing and it be that old!"


----------



## houseof999

Another day another red Sonoma.


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> So funny story,  I'm out at the mall, to return an order I got from online at a clothing store, and Coach is right next door. I go in to browse and the SA asked if this was one of the Coach Originals. I told her no, it's an actual Coach original made in NYC, late 80'-early 90's. She goes, "Shut the front door! I've never seen one look so amazing and it be that old!"


They couldn't have picked a worse name. Well maybe but it's so confusing. Now we have Coach originals and the original Coach which is THE real McCoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4580692
> 
> On a weekend getaway with three amigos!


Hi @Lake Effect. I love your vintage collection, especially that BT Bancroft. I've been trying to find one a decent price in the same color. The hunt continues.


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> Beautiful Marleigh.
> View attachment 4580658


I want to add this bag to my collection. It is so gorgeous.



Harley77 said:


> Harmony today.


I want to add this bag to my collection as well. I like how the Harmony is made. I want the smooth leather with the snake detail.



CoachMaven said:


> My NYC Pocket Purse in red today.
> View attachment 4580732


A beautiful vintage red bag.



houseof999 said:


> Another day another red Sonoma.


Another beautiful vintage red bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @Lake Effect. I love your vintage collection, especially that BT Bancroft. I've been trying to find one a decent price in the same color. The hunt continues.


Thank you. Keep the faith, the next one may be listed next. I wish they had made the Bancroft in burgundy.


----------



## muchstuff

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @Lake Effect. I love your vintage collection, especially that BT Bancroft. I've been trying to find one a decent price in the same color. The hunt continues.


Is this what you're looking for? I looked it up out of curiosity, I have no idea of it's authentic but thought I'd post it...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-MINT...327821?hash=item5b624e614d:g:zRAAAOSwb39drQTb


----------



## LuvsElvis

finer_woman said:


> I still kick myself for not getting this one last year.


I debated awhile too and got it during an SAS..


----------



## finer_woman

LuvsElvis said:


> I debated awhile too and got it during an SAS..


I got the apricot and flax during SAS so I didn't want to go overboard and I convinced myself I didn't want to deal with the suede parts on the side. Later on I got the chambray from FOS so I was hoping the colorblock might have popped up there as well but it didn't.


----------



## LuvsElvis

finer_woman said:


> I got the apricot and flax during SAS so I didn't want to go overboard and I convinced myself I didn't want to deal with the suede parts on the side. Later on I got the chambray from FOS so I was hoping the colorblock might have popped up there as well but it didn't.


Congrats on all of the double Swaggers.. Great colors.   Do you live close to an outlet? If you do, you might try a Found Order.  Good Luck!!


----------



## SEWDimples

muchstuff said:


> Is this what you're looking for? I looked it up out of curiosity, I have no idea of it's authentic but thought I'd post it...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-MINT...327821?hash=item5b624e614d:g:zRAAAOSwb39drQTb


Thank you. Yes, it is. It is out of my price range, but I appreciate the link. I might have to watch it to see if the price decreases.


----------



## Danbags492

I've got my Ice Pink Rogue tote today with my Disney Happy bag charm!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Danbags492 said:


> I've got my Ice Pink Rogue tote today with my Disney Happy bag charm!


Perfect charm for that bag!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My new to me Ace Satchel!


----------



## SEWDimples

Danbags492 said:


> I've got my Ice Pink Rogue tote today with my Disney Happy bag charm!


. Great color and I like the bag charm you selected.



Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new to me Ace Satchel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581496



Love Ace and looking good with the bag charm.


----------



## SEWDimples

Ivy smooth leather Regular Rogue.


----------



## holiday123

Back in frame saddle. Love how easy this is to use and the wide opening. Also found some snakeskin booties that match this strap pretty well


----------



## westvillage

Greetings Coach lovers of today. Thought you might enjoy this rare little girl that I pulled out of my “archive box” because I love this color in the deep Fall. It’s a Coach from the mid’90s, made in Italy. I’ll wear her for a few days now. She’s aged well; saw a lot of use back in that day when I had one bag per season, if even.




Double compartments ... one with a zipper pocket.  And a pair of shoes 
Cheers to the endurance and creativity of Coach!!


----------



## akvt

westvillage said:


> Greetings Coach lovers of today. Thought you might enjoy this rare little girl that I pulled out of my “archive box” because I love this color in the deep Fall. It’s a Coach from the mid’90s, made in Italy. I’ll wear her for a few days now. She’s aged well; saw a lot of use back in that day when I had one bag per season, if even.
> 
> View attachment 4581631
> 
> 
> Double compartments ... one with a zipper pocket.  And a pair of shoes
> Cheers to the endurance and creativity of Coach!!
> View attachment 4581632



may I know the style number of this bag? she's a stunner in that light


----------



## westvillage

akvt said:


> may I know the style number of this bag? she's a stunner in that light[/QUOTE.
> 
> Hope that’s readable. Let me know.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Vintage Lindsay today


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Took the kids trick or treating with my 1994 backpack. Style 9943
> View attachment 4579409
> 
> View attachment 4579425


That's a nice backpack house! Hope the kids scored lots of candy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Vintage Lindsay today
> 
> View attachment 4581929


I love the altered v flap of this bag!!!
Does it have a back pocket?


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the altered v flap of this bag!!!
> Does it have a back pocket?


Sunshine, here is an original catalog description  A lot of my vintage bags have a back slip pocket, a front slip pocket and sometimes another full length pocket inside!


whateve said:


> Slight correction. It's called Lindsay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200329


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Sunshine, here is an original catalog description  A lot of my vintage bags have a back slip pocket, a front slip pocket and sometimes another full length pocket inside!


Thank you!
Wow it's a perfectly sized bag!


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> That's a nice backpack house! Hope the kids scored lots of candy


Thank you. I wish we scored a lot! The mall we went to is going out of business. There's a very few stores left some of them didn't even have candy and one that was ran out of candy quick. It was nice to see the trick or treaters though. I tried a subtle  90s look by stealing my husband's pullover and jacket!  I was so comfy that when I carried my next red bag, I reached for another pullover from his closet!


----------



## Teagaggle

Graphite Cassie on her first day out. Unexpected scarf chosen but I loved the contrasting yet complimentary colors!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Thank you. I wish we scored a lot! The mall we went to is going out of business. There's a very few stores left some of them didn't even have candy and one that was ran out of candy quick. It was nice to see the trick or treaters though. I tried a subtle  90s look by stealing my husband's pullover and jacket!  I was so comfy that when I carried my next red bag, I reached for another pullover from his closet!
> View attachment 4582061


 I love your bag and your OOTD!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Thank you. I wish we scored a lot! The mall we went to is going out of business. There's a very few stores left some of them didn't even have candy and one that was ran out of candy quick. It was nice to see the trick or treaters though. I tried a subtle  90s look by stealing my husband's pullover and jacket!  I was so comfy that when I carried my next red bag, I reached for another pullover from his closet!
> View attachment 4582061


You have so many  lovely red bags!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Graphite Cassie on her first day out. Unexpected scarf chosen but I loved the contrasting yet complimentary colors!
> View attachment 4582073


So pretty. I love your scarf and the way you tied it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Teagaggle 
My scarf and not so good at tying it. I'm too impatient. 
I'm using this Frame 23 bag today. Love it!


----------



## Caspin22

Going old school today with my Poppy Hearts tartan plaid Glam tote. Love that my ride or die neverfull Samorga organizer fits perfectly!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Graphite Cassie on her first day out. Unexpected scarf chosen but I loved the contrasting yet complimentary colors!
> View attachment 4582073


Loving this color on Cassie!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Caspin22 said:


> Going old school today with my Poppy Hearts tartan plaid Glam tote. Love that my ride or die neverfull Samorga organizer fits perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 4582167


Love those fun colors!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> @Teagaggle
> My scarf and not so good at tying it. I'm too impatient.
> I'm using this Frame 23 bag today. Love it!


Pretty! That bag has such a sweetness to it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the altered v flap of this bag!!!
> Does it have a back pocket?


Yes! A big one and deep as the bag is tall.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Thank you. I wish we scored a lot! The mall we went to is going out of business. There's a very few stores left some of them didn't even have candy and one that was ran out of candy quick. It was nice to see the trick or treaters though. I tried a subtle  90s look by stealing my husband's pullover and jacket!  I was so comfy that when I carried my next red bag, I reached for another pullover from his closet!
> View attachment 4582061



Oh that's too bad. I went to the mall on Halloween (not to Trick or Treat) and a lot of the stores had run out of candy by 6:40 pm. 

Can't wait for the updated photos of all your red bags!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> @Teagaggle
> My scarf and not so good at tying it. I'm too impatient.
> I'm using this Frame 23 bag today. Love it!


So feminine and classy Smama!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> @Teagaggle
> My scarf and not so good at tying it. I'm too impatient.
> I'm using this Frame 23 bag today. Love it!


So girly! I think your scarf looks great.


----------



## MiaKay

Metallic graphite Rogue at Starbucks today - our first day out together ☺️


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> @Teagaggle
> My scarf and not so good at tying it. I'm too impatient.
> I'm using this Frame 23 bag today. Love it!



This bag with this scarf — too pretty for words .


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! That bag has such a sweetness to it.


Thank you BeachBagGal!



Addicted to bags said:


> So feminine and classy Smama!


Thank you. I'm trying to do exactly that today. 



Lake Effect said:


> So girly! I think your scarf looks great.


Thank you.  I'm really not girly, but I do like girly things sometimes!


Iamminda said:


> This bag with this scarf — too pretty for words .


Thank you IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes! A big one and deep as the bag is tall.


Ohhhhh! I love bags with bag pockets!


----------



## Punkkitten

Cheating, however I wanted to carry this bag for the last few days 
Demellier Mini Berlin in forest with a Liberty's scarf.   
It is built similar to the Cassie.  But this bag was on my radar for at least two years before I purchased her in London along with the scarf this spring.


----------



## momtok

Punkkitten said:


> Cheating, however I wanted to carry this bag for the last few days
> Demellier Mini Berlin in forest with a Liberty's scarf.
> It is built similar to the Cassie.  But this bag was on my radar for at least two years before I purchased her in London along with the scarf this spring.



I like that clasp.  Is it a snaplock?  I mean, does the shorter, "square-like" bar in the middle snap down?


----------



## carterazo

Oh, that's a great size. Thank you!


CoachMaven said:


> Yes, closer to a Dinky 24 in size.


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my red Casino for the rest of the work week (with my red Companion Bag’s strap):


----------



## Punkkitten

momtok said:


> I like that clasp.  Is it a snaplock?  I mean, does the shorter, "square-like" bar in the middle snap down?


It twists!  It is a turnlock but the lock is hidden.
I managed to scratch it a few months ago  which does make me a little sad inside....


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> @Teagaggle
> My scarf and not so good at tying it. I'm too impatient.
> I'm using this Frame 23 bag today. Love it!


Your picture is way better than the one Coach had on the website for this bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Your picture is way better than the one Coach had on the website for this bag.


Awww thank you carterazo!


----------



## Molly0

Duffle from ‘02 with Dior scarf


----------



## houseof999

Sheridan bucket bag today at the vets.


----------



## CatePNW

An oldie but goodie today, Bleecker Preston Mixed Media Satchel.  I love this bag, but I've been carrying much smaller bags and it feels like a suitcase!  I try to use it now and then though.


----------



## simplyparticula

westvillage said:


> Greetings Coach lovers of today. Thought you might enjoy this rare little girl that I pulled out of my “archive box” because I love this color in the deep Fall. It’s a Coach from the mid’90s, made in Italy. I’ll wear her for a few days now. She’s aged well; saw a lot of use back in that day when I had one bag per season, if even.
> View attachment 4581632


I've got her sister, the Sonoma Flap bag. Isn't the chewy pebbly leather amazing? I like your configuration better with the top zip. I find a flap on a floppy bag challenging one-handed.



houseof999 said:


> Sheridan bucket bag today at the vets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583899


This is great - didn't realize the Sheridan collection had a bucket bag - might need to track one down for a family member who loves bucket bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

Again. Three days in a row.


----------



## catzeyez

My Legacy Flap that I purchased in 1999. I love the hardware on this one.


----------



## carterazo

Faye in the pre
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ttiest pink.


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> Faye in the pre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttiest pink.


That's BEAUTIFUL!!! what color is it? (I have one in dusty pink, but not sure if that's what they call it)


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my mahogany Court for today and tomorrow!


----------



## meepabeep

Still using Kaffe. I discovered that it looks good w/ one of my scarves.


----------



## Narnanz

Switching to my Berk today.


----------



## CatePNW

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my mahogany Court for today and tomorrow!
> View attachment 4585607



What's that tote in the back?  It looks like the same colors as the Preston I posted yesterday.  Is it part of the Bleecker collection?


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> That's BEAUTIFUL!!! what color is it? (I have one in dusty pink, but not sure if that's what they call it)


Thank you!
The color is called Rouge. It is brighter/richer than the dusty pink. (I have dusty pink in a different bag.)


----------



## carterazo

Beautiful Ms. Magenta.


----------



## SEWDimples

Chili Duffle with Minnie bag charm.


----------



## MrsGAM

CatePNW said:


> What's that tote in the back?  It looks like the same colors as the Preston I posted yesterday.  Is it part of the Bleecker collection?


It’s not part of the Bleecker collection. It’s style number F31335, the Metro Colorblock Studded Tote The colors do look quite similar to your Preston!


----------



## gr8onteej

houseof999 said:


> Another day another red Sonoma.


Loved this line and sadly I never bought one.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Beautiful Ms. Magenta.
> View attachment 4585939



This is a truly beautiful bag


----------



## redwood66

Maiden voyage!


----------



## MiaKay

Coach Turnlock Hobo in Oxblood - not a popular style for some reason but I love it ☺️ Reminds me of the bags my mom used to carry in the ‘90s


----------



## MiaKay

MiaKay said:


> Coach Turnlock Hobo in Oxblood - not a popular style for some reason but I love it ☺️ Reminds me of the bags my mom used to carry in the ‘90s



Sorry for the poor photo quality - it’s dark and gloomy here in Vancouver today!


----------



## Molly0

18 year old Legacy Zip.


----------



## elvisfan4life

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> The color is called Rouge. It is brighter/richer than the dusty pink. (I have dusty pink in a different bag.)


 I have a Chelsea in rouge it's a strong pink!!!


----------



## momtok

Mahogany pocket purse for Saturday/Sunday errands, church, and we took my mother out for lunch.  I put a Rexy on it ... for some reason I really like yellows with my browns.  I also did a quick "what's inside" pic ... ZCP, Roots mini-skinny, kleenex and a feminine product, keys, little bag of cough drops, and phone with which I was taking the pic.






Just got done switching for this coming week (even though I won't be doing much the first few days), and sorry, Coach, but I'm cheating this week (though I'll still be using a Coach strap).

I'm fighting my second virus of the last month and a half.  Daughter brought home a horror of a head cold in early October, which was a nightmare for at least two weeks.
I eventually got better from that, even got over the coughing, but then I suddenly started coughing anew.  I didn't realize what was happening and simply dismissed it as a remnant, so I stupidly got my flu shot because hubby's workplace is pushing for them.  Well I'm now pretty sure this is a new, different virus that's going for my lungs, and my immune system was suddenly distracted processing the flu shot.  So down I went for a second time.  Coughed enough in Sunday school today that even the tiny kids were starting to side-eye me.  Sigh.  It's not bacterial/pneumonia, because I'm carefully monitoring my temp, but it's vicious enough of a virus that I've spent the last three nights sleeping in a lazy-boy to stay upright.  This coming week will end with a coincidentally well-timed doctor appointment, afternoon with a friend, then evening at the theater, so I *have* to force rest for the next few days if I'm going to survive all that.  Therefore, I've switched bags awhile into a Versace.  I call upon the power of Medusa to kick life's @ss, before this virus kicks mine.  (Strap is Coach though.  It's the black leather strap they sell as a spare Dinky strap.)


----------



## inkfade

Bag isn't Coach, but charm is so it kind of counts haha. Couldn't decide between Rexy or Woolly, but ultimately went with Rexy for today.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Pocket purse with a fun strap from Amazon!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

momtok said:


> Mahogany pocket purse for Saturday/Sunday errands, church, and we took my mother out for lunch.  I put a Rexy on it ... for some reason I really like yellows with my browns.  I also did a quick "what's inside" pic ... ZCP, Roots mini-skinny, kleenex and a feminine product, keys, little bag of cough drops, and phone with which I was taking the pic.
> 
> View attachment 4587871
> 
> View attachment 4587873
> 
> 
> Just got done switching for this coming week (even though I won't be doing much the first few days), and sorry, Coach, but I'm cheating this week (though I'll still be using a Coach strap).
> 
> I'm fighting my second virus of the last month and a half.  Daughter brought home a horror of a head cold in early October, which was a nightmare for at least two weeks.
> I eventually got better from that, even got over the coughing, but then I suddenly started coughing anew.  I didn't realize what was happening and simply dismissed it as a remnant, so I stupidly got my flu shot because hubby's workplace is pushing for them.  Well I'm now pretty sure this is a new, different virus that's going for my lungs, and my immune system was suddenly distracted processing the flu shot.  So down I went for a second time.  Coughed enough in Sunday school today that even the tiny kids were starting to side-eye me.  Sigh.  It's not bacterial/pneumonia, because I'm carefully monitoring my temp, but it's vicious enough of a virus that I've spent the last three nights sleeping in a lazy-boy to stay upright.  This coming week will end with a coincidentally well-timed doctor appointment, afternoon with a friend, then evening at the theater, so I *have* to force rest for the next few days if I'm going to survive all that.  Therefore, I've switched bags awhile into a Versace.  I call upon the power of Medusa to kick life's @ss, before this virus kicks mine.  (Strap is Coach though.  It's the black leather strap they sell as a spare Dinky strap.)
> View attachment 4587885


Feel better soon!


----------



## moissydan98

still using my canvas tote with beloved rexy 


holds all my snacks


----------



## Punkkitten

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage Pocket purse with a fun strap from Amazon!
> View attachment 4588143


 #funstrapbrigade


----------



## moissydan98

borrowing hubby’s burberry bag BUT i am using my awesome coach strap!!! the hardware matches surprisingly well lol


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> Beautiful Ms. Magenta.
> View attachment 4585939





Iamminda said:


> This is a truly beautiful bag


I absolutely love this bag of yours, too! I love its saturation! And the texture. Amazing bag.


----------



## VirginiaGirl7

Switched out of cobalt Isabelle and into large marine dogleash duffle, here on the VRE (commuter railroad) with me.


----------



## VirginiaGirl7

VirginiaGirl7 said:


> Switched out of cobalt Isabelle and into large marine dogleash duffle, here on the VRE (commuter railroad) with me.



The stock photo


----------



## Caspin22

Cypress Bedford. Oh how I love this bag.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This is a truly beautiful bag


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying small turnlock Borough the last few days.


----------



## Teagaggle

carterazo said:


> Been carrying small turnlock Borough the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589293


Ah the Borough! Love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Been carrying small turnlock Borough the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589293


Is that red?!


----------



## TangerineKandy

I haven't been able to put this beauty down!!!


----------



## shoes+handbags

carterazo said:


> Been carrying small turnlock Borough the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589293


Wow


----------



## musiclover

Caspin22 said:


> Going old school today with my Poppy Hearts tartan plaid Glam tote. Love that my ride or die neverfull Samorga organizer fits perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 4582167


I love Poppy!  This is a great tote!


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my red Casino for the rest of the work week (with my red Companion Bag’s strap):
> View attachment 4583171


I love this jazzy little bag! It’s so cute!


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my mahogany Court for today and tomorrow!
> View attachment 4585607


Omg!  I love this one, too!  I have a Court in navy and it’s the best bag. Too bad DD high-jacked mine!


----------



## baghabitz34

Prussian Blue today


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Snakeskin Tabby 26 with my grommet Marleigh strap. Absolutely love the colors on this bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Janice for a short work day.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Legacy Willis in Marine. Getting lots of use out of this new to me bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I love this jazzy little bag! It’s so cute!


I love how you described it with a musical word musiclover!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LaVisioneer said:


> Legacy Willis in Marine. Getting lots of use out of this new to me bag
> View attachment 4589921


This is a beautiful bag in a beautiful color!
I can't tell whether this is a mini or a regular size from this picture though.


----------



## SEWDimples

Navy/Midnight Cooper Carryall with Boarder Rivets.


----------



## CoachMaven

Caspin22 said:


> Cypress Bedford. Oh how I love this bag.
> View attachment 4589271


I have been hemming and hawing over this very one. How is it on the shoulder? I have sloped shoulders and when they slide off, it drives me bonkers.


----------



## baghabitz34

LaVisioneer said:


> Legacy Willis in Marine. Getting lots of use out of this new to me bag
> View attachment 4589921


That color is gorgeous!


----------



## shoes+handbags

LaVisioneer said:


> Legacy Willis in Marine. Getting lots of use out of this new to me bag
> View attachment 4589921


Beautiful bag!


----------



## musiclover

Halloween bag Madison Sophia croc embossed


Today’s Charlie in cadet


----------



## LaVisioneer

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a beautiful bag in a beautiful color!
> I can't tell whether this is a mini or a regular size from this picture though.



I believe it is the regular size! I have a space saving water bottle, small wallet, small planner, small pouch, keys, phone, etc. It is #22832. Also have this bag in sand and I love both!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Halloween bag Madison Sophia croc embossed
> View attachment 4590258
> 
> Today’s Charlie in cadet
> View attachment 4590257



Beautiful pictures ML


----------



## Sunshine mama

LaVisioneer said:


> I believe it is the regular size! I have a space saving water bottle, small wallet, small planner, small pouch, keys, phone, etc. It is #22832. Also have this bag in sand and I love both!


Thank you! The leather and color of your bag is beautiful.  I have a mini one and I love it too. Makes me want to use mine!
BTW, what is a space saving water bottle?


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Halloween bag Madison Sophia croc embossed
> View attachment 4590258
> 
> Today’s Charlie in cadet
> View attachment 4590257


I especially love your 2nd picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4589784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prussian Blue today


Love!!!
May I ask where the LOVE charm is from?


----------



## Sunshine mama

VirginiaGirl7 said:


> Switched out of cobalt Isabelle and into large marine dogleash duffle, here on the VRE (commuter railroad) with me.





VirginiaGirl7 said:


> The stock photo


The photo of your bag is so much better!


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Snakeskin Tabby 26 with my grommet Marleigh strap. Absolutely love the colors on this bag.


Ooh she's pretty! And I love that the top handle is snakeskin too.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pictures ML





Sunshine mama said:


> I especially love your 2nd picture!


Good morning, Ladies!  We’re having some beautiful sunshine after a few rainy days so my Charlie looked pretty with the sun shining on all the red leaves.


----------



## Caspin22

CoachMaven said:


> I have been hemming and hawing over this very one. How is it on the shoulder? I have sloped shoulders and when they slide off, it drives me bonkers.



I find it to be very comfortable on the shoulder, and comfortable to carry in general.  The nice wide strap is awesome, and the bags lays nice and flat against the body.  I don't typically have an issue with bags sliding off, so I can't speak to that.  This is a bag that will soften as it breaks in and just get better and better.


----------



## redwood66

CoachMaven said:


> I have been hemming and hawing over this very one. How is it on the shoulder? I have sloped shoulders and when they slide off, it drives me bonkers.


I just got the Bedford and have been using it all week.   It does slide off a bit but nowhere near as much as the Bandits I had previously and sold.  I love this bag and might buy the oxblood in the FOS.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Love my saddle bags. 
With a little puppy charm!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! The leather and color of your bag is beautiful.  I have a mini one and I love it too. Makes me want to use mine!
> BTW, what is a space saving water bottle?



Here is the link! It's a 500 ml square shaped Nalgene. Takes up way less room than my kleen kanteen of the same volume. I'm sure steel is healthier but so far it's been very convenient and seems leak proof like they say. 

https://www.moosejaw.com/product/nalgene-wide-mouth-rectangular-bottle_10215520

I'm able to use it with a bunch of my bags that don't fit a standard size plastic water bottle. I think it was originally developed for backpacking. Carrying a liter of water is too heavy for me so I just need to fill it up more often.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Ireiki4u said:


> Love my saddle bags.
> With a little puppy charm!
> 
> View attachment 4590648
> View attachment 4590649



I love the riveting you had done to it! Really elevates the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LaVisioneer said:


> Here is the link! It's a 500 ml square shaped Nalgene. Takes up way less room than my kleen kanteen of the same volume. I'm sure steel is healthier but so far it's been very convenient and seems leak proof like they say.
> 
> https://www.moosejaw.com/product/nalgene-wide-mouth-rectangular-bottle_10215520
> 
> I'm able to use it with a bunch of my bags that don't fit a standard size plastic water bottle. I think it was originally developed for backpacking. Carrying a liter of water is too heavy for me so I just need to fill it up more often.


Wow. Thank you!


----------



## Ireiki4u

LaVisioneer said:


> I love the riveting you had done to it! Really elevates the bag!


Thank you


----------



## MKB0925

Ireiki4u said:


> Love my saddle bags.
> With a little puppy charm!
> 
> View attachment 4590648
> View attachment 4590649


Love the detailing of the rivets and your charm...anything to do with dogs I love...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today my Parker in washed red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my Parker in washed red.


  Seeing this is better than my first cup of coffee in the morning. (Okay, the same as that!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Seeing this is better than my first cup of coffee in the morning. (Okay, the same as that!)


Thank you RuedeNesle!

A conversation with RuedeNesle:
Barista: How do you take your coffee?
RuedeNesle: Very very seriously!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my Parker in washed red.



This is super pretty especially with that floral lock mechanism.  And of course, your bags always have something “extra”  — the F bandeau looks great .  (It would probably take me 20 minutes to try to tie it, lol)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you RuedeNesle!
> 
> A conversation with RuedeNesle:
> Barista: How do you take your coffee?
> RuedeNesle: Very very seriously!


 So true!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is super pretty especially with that floral lock mechanism.  And of course, your bags always have something “extra”  — the F bandeau looks great .  (It would probably take me 20 minutes to try to tie it, lol)


Thank you IM! I didn’t even know it was “extra”, but I guess you are right!
The bandeau was easy to tie in this instance due to the geometric Fs and the lines. All I had to do was just follow the lines.


----------



## baghabitz34

Ivy Rogue today. Happy Friday!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4591957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy Rogue today. Happy Friday!


Bag twins! Love that charm!


----------



## MrsGAM

Trying out my Devon that I dyed purple! Also using my new Bagnet at the mall food court.


----------



## Alexa5

MrsGAM said:


> Trying out my Devon that I dyed purple! Also using my new Bagnet at the mall food court.
> View attachment 4592112
> View attachment 4592113


Love the purple!


----------



## SEWDimples

Working weekend.


----------



## catzeyez

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my Parker in washed red.


I love your Parker and the scarf you added to it. It's beautiful and makes me want to get a red handbag.

Edit: I thought it was a scarf, but it's a bandeau. Very nice!


----------



## moissydan98

spent the day shopping with husband & brought my parker  while he got us a table for dinner i snagged my beautiful new sparkly bag charm  (ps. the blur edit was to block the words on the lamp lol)


----------



## moissydan98

MrsGAM said:


> Trying out my Devon that I dyed purple! Also using my new Bagnet at the mall food court.
> View attachment 4592112
> View attachment 4592113


looks gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

daniellainez67 said:


> spent the day shopping with husband & brought my parker  while he got us a table for dinner i snagged my beautiful new sparkly bag charm  (ps. the blur edit was to block the words on the lamp lol)
> View attachment 4592870
> View attachment 4592872


I love the bag and the charm!


----------



## moissydan98

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the bag and the charm!


thank you!


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my new to me Currant Rambler’s Legacy for the work week! She didn’t come with a hang tag, so I painted an extra hang tag I had (that didn’t go with any of my bags) to match.


----------



## Sunshine mama

catzeyez said:


> I love your Parker and the scarf you added to it. It's beautiful and makes me want to get a red handbag.
> 
> Edit: I thought it was a scarf, but it's a bandeau. Very nice!


Thank you! If you get a red bag please show us!!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Is that red?!


Why, yes, thank you! 
I just love your reactions to red. Makes my day.


----------



## carterazo

Ireiki4u said:


> Love my saddle bags.
> With a little puppy charm!
> 
> View attachment 4590648
> View attachment 4590649


Love the personalized stamps!


----------



## musiclover

daniellainez67 said:


> spent the day shopping with husband & brought my parker  while he got us a table for dinner i snagged my beautiful new sparkly bag charm  (ps. the blur edit was to block the words on the lamp lol)
> View attachment 4592870
> View attachment 4592872


Love this charm!  I have one, too, on my bag. 

It’s hard to see, but Rogue navy rivets and tearose charm just had to sit on the fluffy little unicorn. We’re at Costco...I did not buy the unicorn but sorely tempted.


----------



## moissydan98

musiclover said:


> Love this charm!  I have one, too, on my bag.
> 
> It’s hard to see, but Rogue navy rivets and tearose charm just had to sit on the fluffy little unicorn. We’re at Costco...I did not buy the unicorn but sorely tempted.
> 
> View attachment 4593771
> 
> View attachment 4593770


omg it looks lovely on your rogue! and that unicorn is so adorable, who wouldn’t be tempted


----------



## musiclover

daniellainez67 said:


> omg it looks lovely on your rogue! and that unicorn is so adorable, who wouldn’t be tempted


Thank you!  I love how you have your tearose hanging on the side of your Parker, it’s really pretty.

I was so torn about that unicorn...I thought it would be cute in my classroom...but then DD would probably love it (university aged but the big kids love this stuff, too).   Anyways, a cooler head prevailed when I noticed that other customers were watching me take the photos....


----------



## moissydan98

musiclover said:


> Thank you!  I love how you have your tearose hanging on the side of your Parker, it’s really pretty.
> 
> I was so torn about that unicorn...I thought it would be cute in my classroom...but then DD would probably love it (university aged but the big kids love this stuff, too).   Anyways, a cooler head prevailed when I noticed that other customers were watching me take the photos....



thank you again! and if you find yourself still thinking about it i’d say get the little guy! 
let the customers watch. it made you happy so that’s what matters   (picture taking and all )


----------



## Narnanz

Used the Patricia today as I wanted a special bag for booking my Italy trip.
Moving into my Louenhide bag for Handbag of the Week.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Narnanz said:


> Used the Patricia today as I wanted a special bag for booking my Italy trip.
> Moving into my Louenhide bag for Handbag of the Week.
> View attachment 4593796


Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Tosa22

Dakotah 22 to brighten up this dreary Monday.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Used the Patricia today as I wanted a special bag for booking my Italy trip.
> Moving into my Louenhide bag for Handbag of the Week.
> View attachment 4593796





Tosa22 said:


> Dakotah 22 to brighten up this dreary Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593947


 Beautiful bags!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Love this charm!  I have one, too, on my bag.
> 
> It’s hard to see, but Rogue navy rivets and tearose charm just had to sit on the fluffy little unicorn. We’re at Costco...I did not buy the unicorn but sorely tempted.
> 
> View attachment 4593771
> 
> View attachment 4593770



Too cute ML .  Your Littles would go crazy for the unicorn (I want one too, lol)


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

New to me Ace Satchel.  I have fallen in love with this style!


----------



## ltbag

My Rogue 36 in Oxblood.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Love this charm!  I have one, too, on my bag.
> 
> It’s hard to see, but Rogue navy rivets and tearose charm just had to sit on the fluffy little unicorn. We’re at Costco...I did not buy the unicorn but sorely tempted.
> 
> View attachment 4593771
> 
> View attachment 4593770


They had big unicorns at Target when I was there today. Display right in middle of aisle.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Too cute ML .  Your Littles would go crazy for the unicorn (I want one too, lol)


The unicorn was so soft, Iam!  All that cuteness is hard difficult to resist. I thought about buying it for the classroom —it would be adorable in the house corner for extra seating but could only seat one child at a time. That might test everybody’s patience.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> They had big unicorns at Target when I was there today. Display right in middle of aisle.


Hi BBG!  Love it!  But.  Must.  Resist. Temptation!  

Who am I kidding?  Who resists a unicorn?   She was so soft and fluffy.


----------



## LuvsElvis

Carrying Demin Rogue 36 for last couple of days...


----------



## Teagaggle

Getting ready for tomorrow...


----------



## moissydan98

Teagaggle said:


> Getting ready for tomorrow...
> View attachment 4595366


she's a stunner


----------



## ltbag

LuvsElvis said:


> Carrying Demin Rogue 36 for last couple of days...
> View attachment 4594722



I am carrying my denim rogue 36 right now too!  Bag twins!


----------



## inkfade

Teagaggle said:


> Getting ready for tomorrow...
> View attachment 4595366



I saw this in the boutique and really liked it! Would it be possible to get a mod shot?


----------



## whateve

I've been carrying this cutie the last few days.


----------



## ltbag

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie the last few days.


I love that color! Beautiful.


----------



## whateve

ltbag said:


> I love that color! Beautiful.


Thank you! Me too!


----------



## Teagaggle

inkfade said:


> I saw this in the boutique and really liked it! Would it be possible to get a mod shot?


Yes, tomorrow. I'll try to remember!


----------



## MiaKay

Kiddo wanted to run around today so my metallic graphite Rogue got a comfy little stroller ride


----------



## SEWDimples

Ivy Pebbled Leather Rogue 39. Day 2. 
Flash and no flash.


----------



## holiday123

Cassie today


----------



## Teagaggle

Teagaggle said:


> Yes, tomorrow. I'll try to remember!


Here you go...quick pic from today...


----------



## SEWDimples

Midnight/Navy Cooper With Boarder Rivets.


----------



## whateve

Snoopy!


----------



## houseof999

I carried my Daphne Satchel cleaning and conditioning. The leather on this is so thick and durable! Since I don't have a kid in diapers anymore I can start using satchels again though crossbody option will always be my favorite!


----------



## meepabeep

Canyon Quilt Chelsea for the last few days.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie the last few days.


 Beautiful! You got a great picture of this difficult to photograph shade!


----------



## shoes+handbags

I was excited when I found this scarf in my closet today! It goes perfectly with my Willis.


----------



## Molly0

Ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Teagaggle

Cheating today with MCM...


----------



## Greenone

I’m all in blue so my bags are too!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Cheating today with MCM...
> View attachment 4597280


Cute! What's the name of this bag?


----------



## finer_woman

Greenone said:


> I’m all in blue so my bags are too!
> 
> View attachment 4597705


I have that pouch, but it's soooo huge. What do you use it for?


----------



## Teagaggle

Satcheldoll said:


> Cute! What's the name of this bag?


Thanks! Seems to be called the Park Avenue. See pic from Nordstrom Rack,  which is where I got it. I'm on the fence though...its incredibly well made but putting what I carry in my Cassie into here is a tight fit & its heavier. I'm unsure if it'll loosen up with use...still haven't moved in.


----------



## Wendyann7

shoes+handbags said:


> View attachment 4597089
> 
> I was excited when I found this scarf in my closet today! It goes perfectly with my Willis.


love the pairing!  I just added the green Willis to my collection too!


----------



## momofgirls

Greenone said:


> I’m all in blue so my bags are too!
> 
> View attachment 4597705


Is the canvas tote a thick material?


----------



## Greenone

finer_woman said:


> I have that pouch, but it's soooo huge. What do you use it for?


I keep my MacBook in there.


----------



## Punkkitten

Running a few quick errands in the company of my vintage(ish) Coach demi turnlock pouch (custom dyed) with THE snakeskin strap


----------



## shoes+handbags

Wendyann7 said:


> love the pairing!  I just added the green Willis to my collection too!


Thank you! I’m really enjoying the bag. I hope you do too!


----------



## SEWDimples

Black B-Boy Prairie Badlands Satchel with outlet DF Doc hangtag.


----------



## muchstuff

Coach duffle paired with Pikolinos boots.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Getting ready for tomorrow...
> View attachment 4595366


Love the way you did  your bandeau wrap!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the way you did  your bandeau wrap!


Thanks! I'm becoming a bit obsessed with doing it. Just got done doing this one for the week.


----------



## Teagaggle

muchstuff said:


> Coach duffle paired with Pikolinos boots.
> View attachment 4599177


Beautiful combo. I have 3 pr of Pikolinos boots. Spendy but worth it!


----------



## muchstuff

Teagaggle said:


> Beautiful combo. I have 3 pr of Pikolinos boots. Spendy but worth it!


I've never seen them before, my local clothing boutique is apparently the only place in the Vancouver area that carries them. The leather is killer soft, love it, am considering a black pair as well. They're on for 30% off...


----------



## Greenone

momofgirls said:


> Is the canvas tote a thick material?


Yes surprisingly. The canvas is really sturdy. I use it for travel. It carries well and has a button to keep it closed.


----------



## Teagaggle

muchstuff said:


> I've never seen them before, my local clothing boutique is apparently the only place in the Vancouver area that carries them. The leather is killer soft, love it, am considering a black pair as well. They're on for 30% off...


I don't have the same style as you but the ones I do have, I purchased at Nordstrom. They usually have 1 or 2 styles in their anniversary sale & that's when I pounce!


----------



## muchstuff

Teagaggle said:


> I don't have the same style as you but the ones I do have, I purchased at Nordstrom. They usually have 1 or 2 styles in their anniversary sale & that's when I pounce!


Ohhhh, I should look at our Nordstrom, I'm downtown next week...


----------



## shoes+handbags

muchstuff said:


> Coach duffle paired with Pikolinos boots.
> View attachment 4599177


Wow


----------



## elisabettaverde

Another Coach X Porsche collaboration ...
LA Auto Show.
We came down here on a whim and ended up at the epicenter of LA traffic:  American Music Awards, Clippers game, Auto Show .
But’s it’s all good because tomorrow is THE FIRST DAY OF THANKSGIVING BREAK!!!


Now this is what we came to see.
A little eye candy for ladies who love cars: newly redesigned Corvette Stingray​


----------



## carterazo

Carried this pretty for multiple days. It was high time.


----------



## princess69

Darla


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

My pre-loved Kelsey Satchel! Got it on Poshmark for $25!


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my Madison Copely at work today


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Carried this pretty for multiple days. It was high time.
> View attachment 4599428


 Beautiful Dinky!


----------



## tealocean

elisabettaverde said:


> Another Coach X Porsche collaboration ...
> LA Auto Show.
> We came down here on a whim and ended up at the epicenter of LA traffic:  American Music Awards, Clippers game, Auto Show .
> But’s it’s all good because tomorrow is THE FIRST DAY OF THANKSGIVING BREAK!!!
> View attachment 4599419
> 
> Now this is what we came to see.
> A little eye candy for ladies who love cars: newly redesigned Corvette Stingray​
> View attachment 4599420
> View attachment 4599421


Beauty! We're twins. I never get tired of looking at those tea roses and am so thankful to have it!


----------



## CoachMaven

Teagaggle said:


> I don't have the same style as you but the ones I do have, I purchased at Nordstrom. They usually have 1 or 2 styles in their anniversary sale & that's when I pounce!





muchstuff said:


> Ohhhh, I should look at our Nordstrom, I'm downtown next week...



Check out 6pm.com.... 50% off and higher


----------



## muchstuff

CoachMaven said:


> Check out 6pm.com.... 50% off and higher


Thanks, will do!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Darla
> View attachment 4599573


Swag


----------



## elisabettaverde

tealocean said:


> Beauty! We're twins. I never get tired of looking at those tea roses and am so thankful to have it!



I agree, I love the this color combo.  I was initially going for the original pink tea rose, but I kept missing the sales.  I’m glad I waited since I love gray.


----------



## tealocean

elisabettaverde said:


> I agree, I love the this color combo.  I was initially going for the original pink tea rose, but I kept missing the sales.  I’m glad I waited since I love gray.


That's wonderful how it worked out for you like that!  There's even a little bit of pinkish color in there.


----------



## OperaCake

Travelled across the country with this beautiful Rogue  and Christmas presents for my parents-in-law.


----------



## Greenone

Love this duffle!  1941 limited duffle in tabac.  Such a rich color.


----------



## Molly0

I really love this old bag. (Even more since I took a sharpie to the white stitching.)


----------



## princess69

Happy Thanksgiving Eve!


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my Taupe Station bag for Thanksgiving festivities tomorrow. Paired with my Chala sloth coin purse.


----------



## Narnanz

My semi rehabbed Ramblers Legacy.


----------



## houseof999

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my Taupe Station bag for Thanksgiving festivities tomorrow. Paired with my Chala sloth coin purse.
> View attachment 4601490


Oh I love your sloth!


----------



## shoes+handbags

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my Taupe Station bag for Thanksgiving festivities tomorrow. Paired with my Chala sloth coin purse.
> View attachment 4601490


So cute!


----------



## whateve

Audrey Cinched Tote.


----------



## Glttglam

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## carterazo

princess69 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Eve!
> View attachment 4601291


She's so pretty!


----------



## Bagmedic

Molly0 said:


> I really love this old bag. (Even more since I took a sharpie to the white stitching.)
> View attachment 4600844


Great idea!  I'm not a fan of white stitching.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie the last few days.


I just LOVE this color!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I carried my Nolita wristlet for Thanksgiving today.


----------



## princess69

carterazo said:


> She's so pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

Dylan


----------



## jblended

houseof999 said:


> Dylan
> View attachment 4602610


I've never seen this one before! Be still my beating heart!


----------



## houseof999

jblended said:


> I've never seen this one before! Be still my beating heart!


Sorry it's called a Turnlock Dylan style number is 11398. It pops up on the resale market now and then.


----------



## Molly0

Very simple vintage


----------



## Punkkitten

My studded Tabby 26 (been carrying since Tuesday as I am out of state for Thanksgiving Holiday and this was the ONLY bag I packed - which is hard for an addict )
[Cowboy boots were thrifted just today]


----------



## baghabitz34

OperaCake said:


> Travelled across the country with this beautiful Rogue  and Christmas presents for my parents-in-law.
> 
> View attachment 4600559


Bag twins!  This beauty


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> My studded Tabby 26 (been carrying since Tuesday as I am out of state for Thanksgiving Holiday and this was the ONLY bag I packed - which is hard for an addict )
> [Cowboy boots were thrifted just today]


Scrolling up instead of down on this thread & knew by that great style it was you before I saw your username! Love it!


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> Scrolling up instead of down on this thread & knew by that great style it was you before I saw your username! Love it!


Haha.  I'm identifiable!
I'm starting to identify your bags too.  Love your customized pewter Cassie btw!


----------



## MrsGAM

It was too cold to walk outside today, so we braved the Black Friday crowds to walk at the mall. Used my British Tan Lunch Box for the occasion!


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Dylan
> View attachment 4602610


This is unique and cute. I like the link strap and the one attached to the turnlock.



Molly0 said:


> Very simple vintage
> View attachment 4603048


I'm been waiting one of these bags for awhile now. Not sure if I want the tall or short one. The leather looks yummy on this bag.



Punkkitten said:


> My studded Tabby 26 (been carrying since Tuesday as I am out of state for Thanksgiving Holiday and this was the ONLY bag I packed - which is hard for an addict )
> [Cowboy boots were thrifted just today]


I like this particular Tabby. It has mixed leather and boarder rivets, which two of my favorite items on a purse.



MrsGAM said:


> It was too cold to walk outside today, so we braved the Black Friday crowds to walk at the mall. Used my British Tan Lunch Box for the occasion!
> View attachment 4603171


I really like the Lunch box. I own a red vintage and a purple new version.


----------



## jblended

houseof999 said:


> Sorry it's called a Turnlock Dylan style number is 11398. It pops up on the resale market now and then.


 I'm on ban island for real! I've bought far too many bags this year and I need to use them before adding in more.
But thanks ever so much for the details, it really is an awesome looking camera bag!


----------



## qwertie

Terrible natural lighting today... but I’m so happy with my new basic bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

qwertie said:


> Terrible natural lighting today... but I’m so happy with my new basic bag!
> 
> View attachment 4603693


It looks great. Love British Tan.


----------



## qwertie

SEWDimples said:


> It looks great. Love British Tan.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Poppy sapphire spotlight.


----------



## baghabitz34

Black Rogue with black Rexy


----------



## Caspin22

whateve said:


> Audrey Cinched Tote.



TWINS!  I love this bag so much.  Mine is the patent navy blue.  That coral color is so cheerful!


----------



## Punkkitten

Running errands on this um, delightfully revolting day (sleet, pouring rain and slushy snow) called for something non leather and "weather proof"
 Cue my (customized/dyed) vintage LV petite Noe.  Able to hold all my crappy crap [], keep it dry and look chic even if I don't in this cold deluge we are having.


----------



## whateve

Caspin22 said:


> TWINS!  I love this bag so much.  Mine is the patent navy blue.  That coral color is so cheerful!


Thanks! It's my daughter's favorite color.


----------



## arfmsu

whateve said:


> Poppy sapphire spotlight.



Love this sapphire blue! The shimmery effect is so pretty.


----------



## whateve

arfmsu said:


> Love this sapphire blue! The shimmery effect is so pretty.


Thank you! Not only is the color and shimmer beautiful but the leather is soft and smooth. It is amazing quality for Poppy, which was supposed to be a more affordable line for younger people.


----------



## princess69

Navy Duffle


----------



## Bagmedic

princess69 said:


> Navy Duffle
> View attachment 4604779


Love the charm you added to it!  Don't remember that one!


----------



## princess69

Bagmedic said:


> Love the charm you added to it!  Don't remember that one!


Thanks!  I got the charm months ago but it's still on the site.


----------



## Bagmedic

princess69 said:


> Thanks!  I got the charm months ago but it's still on the site.


I just saw it.  I guess I don't gravitate to some charms until I see them on bags but the navy blue duffle isn't in stores I think.  It might have been made for a dept store?


----------



## princess69

I ordered it from Yoox after some other ladies on here mentioned the site.  Their prices are all over the place but the duffle was dirt cheap (less than $100) when I purchased a few months ago.  Now it's priced at $486.


----------



## Kidclarke

Been using my Rogue since Thanksgiving. Not sure what I'm switching into next! Bought a used Rogue Satchel I need to clean up, maybe that one next.


----------



## redwood66

Mini Willis 18 with a bit of practice at scarf application.    I'll get there eventually.


----------



## catzeyez

Vintage (1999) Black Legacy Flap with a Coach Selena Gomez rhinestone charm that I just bought (the light pink rhinestones look clear in my photo). Seeing all of your bag charms inspired me to buy my first charm


----------



## Iamminda

catzeyez said:


> Vintage (1999) Black Legacy Flap with a Coach Selena Gomez rhinestone charm that I just bought (the light pink rhinestones look clear in my photo). Seeing all of your bag charms inspired me to buy my first charm



Excellent first charm — this one is really pretty.


----------



## catzeyez

Iamminda said:


> Excellent first charm — this one is really pretty.


Thanks so much.


----------



## princess69




----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! I'm becoming a bit obsessed with doing it. Just got done doing this one for the week.
> View attachment 4599233


It's a good obsession!


----------



## Sunshine mama

redwood66 said:


> Mini Willis 18 with a bit of practice at scarf application.    I'll get there eventually.
> 
> View attachment 4605183


LOVE this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Cheating today with MCM...
> View attachment 4597280


Nice!


----------



## Newpurselove

Snowman ornament tagging along


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4605552


Beautiful!


----------



## princess69

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## Nancy in VA

My new FOS Patchwork frame bag - my 15 yr old says it looks like an “old lady bag”


----------



## Julia T.

Let’s go out baby


----------



## arfmsu

Nancy in VA said:


> My new FOS Patchwork frame bag - my 15 yr old says it looks like an “old lady bag”



I really like this one! I think the patchwork is pretty quirky and the frame satchel style is classic. Together, they make it seem cool and unique. I don’t get any “old lady” vibes from it.


----------



## carterazo

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4605552


Love the contrast with the handles and tag!


----------



## carterazo

Nancy in VA said:


> My new FOS Patchwork frame bag - my 15 yr old says it looks like an “old lady bag”


Lovely! I completely missed this on fos. (I need to go in more often - or maybe not. ) Tell your 15 yr old that old lady= classic.  Enjoy your new pretty!


----------



## redwood66

I couldn't wait to carry it!  Borrowed the hangtag from my oxblood rogue 25.  The keyhood looked a little sad by itself.


----------



## princess69

carterazo said:


> Love the contrast with the handles and tag!


Thank you!


----------



## Rose_girl

redwood66 said:


> I couldn't wait to carry it!  Borrowed the hangtag from my oxblood rogue 25.  The keyhood looked a little sad by itself.


Beautiful bag! And the color! What’s the name of this bag?


----------



## redwood66

Rose_girl said:


> Beautiful bag! And the color! What’s the name of this bag?


Thank you!  It is bordeaux.


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> I couldn't wait to carry it!  Borrowed the hangtag from my oxblood rogue 25.  The keyhood looked a little sad by itself.
> 
> View attachment 4607381


Wow! This bag is gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4605552


Gorgeous! I love Rogues with snakeskin detail. What size is this Rogue?


----------



## Jeny09

My lovely miss Regina always.. it has been my favorite small bag to carry day to day essentials. 
I almost get the red one (still envy Valv54 Regina’s collections ) but someone else bit me on ebay.. 

Anyway have a good weekend to all of you


----------



## SEWDimples

Heather Grey Bedford Hobo. This bag is comfy on the shoulder.


----------



## princess69

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! I love Rogues with snakeskin detail. What size is this Rogue?


Thanks!  It's regular size (30?).  Wish it came in 36.


----------



## SEWDimples

Me too! I’m trying to get a Black size 36, but it does not have exotic details.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my Berkeley Saddle Bag (with my Chala panda coin purse) for the weekend! It’s my daughter’s 2nd birthday and I figured this one would be a good one to haul around my stuff while I chase my toddlers around the local science center.


----------



## Newpurselove

More Christmas cheer today


----------



## Ireiki4u

Some Christmas fun today! Love this bag.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Newpurselove said:


> More Christmas cheer today


Twins


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> My lovely miss Regina always.. it has been my favorite small bag to carry day to day essentials.
> I almost get the red one (still envy Valv54 Regina’s collections ) but someone else bit me on ebay..
> 
> Anyway have a good weekend to all of you
> View attachment 4607877


Love!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day.


----------



## Narnanz

Bike ride to blowout the migraine I had yesterday with Helen.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Newpurselove said:


> More Christmas cheer today


Love the color of this bag with the green tree charm! Perfect combination!


----------



## SandraElle

No need to show the whole bag to appreciate the beauty of the Rogue 36. Drink it in.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day.



Your mini Willis is so cute — beautiful color.  It looks really dainty and ladylike.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Your mini Willis is so cute — beautiful color.  It looks really dainty and ladylike.


Thank you! Yes dainty and  ladylike... that's me!


----------



## Jeny09

Sunshine mama said:


> Love!


Thank you SM


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## nautilia

Breakfast with a latte, buttery croissant and even more buttery nomad. I love this bag so much.


----------



## Bagmedic

nautilia said:


> Breakfast with a latte, buttery croissant and even more buttery nomad. I love this bag so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4608986


Looks great!  I see you are a fellow Clevelander!  What restaurant is this?  Looks classy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

nautilia said:


> Breakfast with a latte, buttery croissant and even more buttery nomad. I love this bag so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4608986


LOVE x 3!!!!!


----------



## nautilia

Bagmedic said:


> Looks great!  I see you are a fellow Clevelander!  What restaurant is this?  Looks classy!


It's the new Rising Star Coffee Roasters in the old Katz diner on Lee Rd. I'm so glad they did something with the space since it has that classic diner feel to it, which is getting more and more rare as time goes by!


----------



## ltbag

My "new to me" 1st generation Rogue.


----------



## reginatina

Used this cutie for the first time for date night yesterday evening and am carrying it at work today.  My new Hadley 21 in deep red.  Got her from Macy's and am tempted to buy the black.


----------



## Bagmedic

nautilia said:


> It's the new Rising Star Coffee Roasters in the old Katz diner on Lee Rd. I'm so glad they did something with the space since it has that classic diner feel to it, which is getting more and more rare as time goes by!


Didn't know they put one in there!  Good to know!  So many great spots to explore.....so little time!


----------



## holiday123

Kat 20 in colorblock today.


----------



## holiday123

Harmony


----------



## princess69

Rogue


----------



## Teagaggle

Duffle 20


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Dreamer Tote 34 with whipstitch.


----------



## SEWDimples

MrsGAM said:


> Using my Berkeley Saddle Bag (with my Chala panda coin purse) for the weekend! It’s my daughter’s 2nd birthday and I figured this one would be a good one to haul around my stuff while I chase my toddlers around the local science center.
> View attachment 4608176


Nice! Bag twin. I have Black and Red.



Newpurselove said:


> More Christmas cheer today


Perfect for the season.



Ireiki4u said:


> Some Christmas fun today! Love this bag.
> View attachment 4608228


Great color for the season.



princess69 said:


> Rogue
> View attachment 4611159


Gorgeous! I love Rogues with exotic details.



Teagaggle said:


> Duffle 20
> View attachment 4611221


So cute. Leather looks yummy. The bag charm is perfect. Adds just the right amount of color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

princess69 said:


> Rogue
> View attachment 4611159


Did the polka dotted looking key fob come with the bag?


----------



## princess69

Sunshine mama said:


> Did the polka dotted looking key fob come with the bag?


Yes, it did.  The same print is also on the other side of the horse & carriage hangtag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

princess69 said:


> Yes, it did.  The same print is also on the other side of the horse & carriage hangtag.


I see. Thank you. It's a beautiful bag!


----------



## acquiredtaste

Tbh I prefer carrying this bag from the top handle instead of crossbody.


----------



## shoes+handbags

princess69 said:


> Rogue
> View attachment 4611159


Beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day.


So cute and great color.



Narnanz said:


> Bike ride to blowout the migraine I had yesterday with Helen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4608412


Love the leather and color.



SandraElle said:


> No need to show the whole bag to appreciate the beauty of the Rogue 36. Drink it in.
> 
> View attachment 4608502


Exactly! I love the Black Rogue 36. I want to add it to my collection.



nautilia said:


> Breakfast with a latte, buttery croissant and even more buttery nomad. I love this bag so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4608986


Nomad is has awesome leather.



ltbag said:


> My "new to me" 1st generation Rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4609199
> View attachment 4609200
> View attachment 4609201


This is a great find. Love exotic details. Enjoy.



holiday123 said:


> Harmony


I love the Harmony. I bought 2 (Black 33 and Colorblock Beechwood Regular) in the last 2 weeks.



princess69 said:


> Rogue
> View attachment 4611159


Gorgeous! You take some of the best pictures of your bags. I need to use my bag. It is still wrapped and in the shipping box. I have too many bags.


----------



## houseof999

Just got my KF academy yesterday and moved into it immediately. I love the bright zipper!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Just got my KF academy yesterday and moved into it immediately. I love the bright zipper!
> View attachment 4612018


Gorgeous, twins!! Mine arrived yesterday too!!
I'm thinking about cutting off the cloth zipper pulls though, they drive me a bit crazy.


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> Gorgeous, twins!! Mine arrived yesterday too!!
> I'm thinking about cutting off the cloth zipper pulls though, they drive me a bit crazy.


Haha I was just thinking about replacing them with something more feminine. I thought they were just looped through but they actually stitched/glued the strings.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Haha I was just thinking about replacing them with something more feminine. I thought they were just looped through but they actually stitched/glued the strings.


I thought the same which is why I ordered the backpack too. I thought I would easily remove them and save them incase I ever changed my mind. I'm thinking I will cut them off the crossbody first, live with it a bit then decide on the backpack.


----------



## SakuraSakura

We're preparing for my archaeology final! I bought it a few days ago - new with tags, $100. It is small but when you're a student you don't need another hefty bag.


----------



## tealocean

SakuraSakura said:


> We're preparing for my archaeology final! I bought it a few days ago - new with tags, $100. It is small but when you're a student you don't need another hefty bag.


Cute! That's fun how the shoes are a pop of yellow on that beautiful red!


----------



## Teagaggle

Today...


----------



## artax two

Teagaggle said:


> Today...
> View attachment 4612730


I'm curious how to tie a scarf like that. Gorgeous bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

artax two said:


> I'm curious how to tie a scarf like that. Gorgeous bag.


I start at the end that does not hang down. I wrap the end around the handle  & tuck it in, wrapping more scarf around it tightly to secure it. I continue to wrap the handle, pulling it tight the whole way. As I get to the other side, I wrap to where I have the desired amount left to hang down. I create an opening,  loop the end over, pulling it down tight in the front of the bag to secure.
Hope that in some way describes it. It's really all trial & error. 
As I'm typing this, you could potentially just tie a knot at the starting end & then wrap enough scarf around that knot to hide it & go from there.


----------



## inkfade

My lovely little Dylan!


----------



## artax two

Teagaggle said:


> I start at the end that does not hang down. I wrap the end around the handle  & tuck it in, wrapping more scarf around it tightly to secure it. I continue to wrap the handle, pulling it tight the whole way. As I get to the other side, I wrap to where I have the desired amount left to hang down. I create an opening,  loop the end over, pulling it down tight in the front of the bag to secure.
> Hope that in some way describes it. It's really all trial & error.
> As I'm typing this, you could potentially just tie a knot at the starting end & then wrap enough scarf around that knot to hide it & go from there.


That sounds very simple. I have a skinny but long pony tail tie and was able to tie that around a handle with knots, as you mentioned. But it looks so good without knots. Thanks!


----------



## redwood66

Croc rogue in rouge.


----------



## meepabeep

Kaffe Academy.


----------



## Caspin22

redwood66 said:


> Croc rogue in rouge.



Type that 5 times fast!!  LOL


----------



## redwood66

Caspin22 said:


> Type that 5 times fast!!  LOL


LOL I can't even say it 5 times fast!


----------



## hedges

Teagaggle said:


> Today...
> View attachment 4612730


I love this look!  The colors in the scarf really bring out the stitching and I might have to try to find that charm somewhere.


----------



## Teagaggle

Tomorrow...back to Cassie for the weekend!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Teagaggle said:


> Tomorrow...back to Cassie for the weekend!
> View attachment 4613017


I’m impressed with your scarf skills! The scarf and bag look great together!


----------



## carterazo

Red Rogue


----------



## reginatina

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue


That red is swoon worthy!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue



This red is absolutely stunning — just the most perfect red satchel


----------



## Teagaggle

shoes+handbags said:


> I’m impressed with your scarf skills! The scarf and bag look great together!


Thanks! If only it could be a career path! LOl...


----------



## holiday123

Little guy today all dressed with party animals.


----------



## Narnanz

Decided I needed a splash of colour as it's been a long week...and working Sat is an 8am to 7.30pm shift.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Little guy today all dressed with party animals.


You are all decked out! Love!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Little guy today all dressed with party animals.


What a great holiday bag holiday 123!
Love it so much.


----------



## undecided45

Joining the red bag club in these last few posts with my kisslock from the fall ‘17 set for dinner tonight.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue


1941 Red is absolutely perfect!


----------



## SEWDimples

Congrats! I love the kisslock bags from this collection. Gorgeous. I have the saddle with prairie floral.


----------



## Sunshine mama

undecided45 said:


> Joining the red bag club in these last few posts with my kisslock from the fall ‘17 set for dinner tonight.
> View attachment 4613958


Wow! I love this bag! This bag looks a little longer than my frame 23 bag. What size is this bag?


----------



## undecided45

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! I love those bag! This bag looks a little longer than my frame 23 bag. What size is this bag?



Thank you! I believe it’s the same size as your 23! It’s 9”W x 4 3/4”H x 4”D.


----------



## Alexa5

undecided45 said:


> Joining the red bag club in these last few posts with my kisslock from the fall ‘17 set for dinner tonight.
> View attachment 4613958


That is so cute!


----------



## houseof999

undecided45 said:


> Joining the red bag club in these last few posts with my kisslock from the fall ‘17 set for dinner tonight.
> View attachment 4613958


Oh my  Is yours the all over Rexy? Or the other side has cars?


----------



## qann77

Decided to use the leather sequins foldover clutch instead of just admiring it in my cupboard. Been somewhat afraid to use it so far as the sequins look so delicate....!


----------



## holiday123

qann77 said:


> Decided to use the leather sequins foldover clutch instead of just admiring it in my cupboard. Been somewhat afraid to use it so far as the sequins look so delicate....!
> 
> View attachment 4614465


So pretty! Good for you for using it! I sold mine because I was afraid to use it, which is weird of me because I'm not afraid of my sequins pouch or kisslock. I think the sequins near the back pocket were what scared me.  Anyway it's a beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> So pretty! Good for you for using it! I sold mine because I was afraid to use it, which is weird of me because I'm not afraid of my sequins pouch or kisslock. I think the sequins near the back pocket were what scared me.  Anyway it's a beauty!


Can you show us your sequins kisslock?


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> Can you show us your sequins kisslock?


LOL don't get too excited, it's the outlet one. While still pretty, nothing like the boutique ones full of sequins.


----------



## SEWDimples

qann77 said:


> Decided to use the leather sequins foldover clutch instead of just admiring it in my cupboard. Been somewhat afraid to use it so far as the sequins look so delicate....!
> 
> View attachment 4614465


Good for you! It should be fine. I love my Coach X Rodarte items. I use my sequin pouches the most.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> LOL don't get too excited, it's the outlet one. While still pretty, nothing like the boutique ones full of sequins.


Thank you!
Oh it's gorgeous.  I love kisslock bags!
I didn't even know there was a factory version.


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> Oh it's gorgeous.  I love kisslock bags!
> I didn't even know there was a factory version.


They just came out I think last FOS. They had sequins, black pebble leather, signature w/party animal and 2 metallic crossgrain ones. Tiny but cute.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

qann77 said:


> Decided to use the leather sequins foldover clutch instead of just admiring it in my cupboard. Been somewhat afraid to use it so far as the sequins look so delicate....!
> 
> View attachment 4614465


So pretty!  Too pretty to set on the shelf!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My new to me Indigo Ace.


----------



## redwood66

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new to me Indigo Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614561


So pretty!  I think I love my new Ace more than my rogues if that's possible.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Narnanz said:


> Decided I needed a splash of colour as it's been a long week...and working Sat is an 8am to 7.30pm shift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4613630


Beautiful color


----------



## shoes+handbags

holiday123 said:


> Little guy today all dressed with party animals.


Such a cute bag! Was it ever available online? I don’t remember seeing it on the website.


----------



## tealocean

qann77 said:


> Decided to use the leather sequins foldover clutch instead of just admiring it in my cupboard. Been somewhat afraid to use it so far as the sequins look so delicate....!
> 
> View attachment 4614465


This is so pretty! Beautiful colors.


----------



## tealocean

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new to me Indigo Ace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614561


The light blue tea roses are the perfect touch against that lovely dark indigo!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> LOL don't get too excited, it's the outlet one. While still pretty, nothing like the boutique ones full of sequins.





SEWDimples said:


> Good for you! It should be fine. I love my Coach X Rodarte items. I use my sequin pouches the most.
> 
> View attachment 4614532


 Beautiful sequin pieces!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

redwood66 said:


> So pretty!  I think I love my new Ace more than my rogues if that's possible.


Thank you!  I've just recently discovered the Ace and I love it as much as my Rogues.  I didn't think that would be possible.  I found the Racing Green, Burgandy, and now the Indigo on Ebay for great prices in excellent condition.  So happy!!!


----------



## undecided45

houseof999 said:


> Oh my  Is yours the all over Rexy? Or the other side has cars?


It’s all rexy! According to the creed, they only made 5 of them.


----------



## Teagaggle

Put a different strap on this Graham crossbody that I got during the last FOS. I love the plaid print & knew I wanted something in it. Holds a ton for its compact size. Heading to the mall for some family fun.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Put a different strap on this Graham crossbody that I got during the last FOS. I love the plaid print & knew I wanted something in it. Holds a ton for its compact size. Heading to the mall for some family fun.
> View attachment 4614596
> View attachment 4614598


How do you like it? I picked up the saddle about a month ago, but had my mom wrap to put under tree. It seems like a great bag for travel or shopping.


----------



## holiday123

shoes+handbags said:


> Such a cute bag! Was it ever available online? I don’t remember seeing it on the website.


I think it's available at one of the other retailers, but coach should have it soon. I ordered through CS a while back.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> How do you like it? I picked up the saddle about a month ago, but had my mom wrap to put under tree. It seems like a great bag for travel or shopping.


I like it a lot. The zipper was rough but I used wax paper & it got better. I did not have to downsize


----------



## Caspin22

qann77 said:


> Decided to use the leather sequins foldover clutch instead of just admiring it in my cupboard. Been somewhat afraid to use it so far as the sequins look so delicate....!
> 
> View attachment 4614465



They really aren't.  I have the KH Rogue with the leather sequined heart and they are actually surprisingly durable.  That bag is gorgeous, don't be afraid to use it!


----------



## musiclover

After DS’ concert last night we went out for ramen. I’m using my dark berry jewelled phone wallet as a small clutch.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> After DS’ concert last night we went out for ramen. I’m using my dark berry jewelled phone wallet as a small clutch.
> View attachment 4615438



I love the jewels on this beautiful wallet .  And that ramen is calling me


----------



## onemissa

Tilly top handle. My new fav!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> I love the jewels on this beautiful wallet .  And that ramen is calling me


Good Morning, Iam!  I love the jewels, too.  This little restaurant serves a really nice ramen in slightly smaller bowls than the usual restaurant we go to so it’s a perfect portion size.


----------



## holiday123

Iamminda said:


> I love the jewels on this beautiful wallet .  And that ramen is calling me


LOL DH was walking by when that picture was up and he did a double take. He loves ramen.


----------



## carterazo

reginatina said:


> That red is swoon worthy!





Iamminda said:


> This red is absolutely stunning — just the most perfect red satchel





SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red is absolutely perfect!



Thanks so much ladies! This bag makes me smile every time I carry it.


----------



## carterazo

undecided45 said:


> Joining the red bag club in these last few posts with my kisslock from the fall ‘17 set for dinner tonight.
> View attachment 4613958


So cute! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

qann77 said:


> Decided to use the leather sequins foldover clutch instead of just admiring it in my cupboard. Been somewhat afraid to use it so far as the sequins look so delicate....!
> 
> View attachment 4614465



So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Good for you! It should be fine. I love my Coach X Rodarte items. I use my sequin pouches the most
> View attachment 4614532



I missed out on these.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> After DS’ concert last night we went out for ramen. I’m using my dark berry jewelled phone wallet as a small clutch.
> View attachment 4615438


Love the color of your clutch!  That ramen looks so yummy. You're making me hungry!


----------



## carterazo

onemissa said:


> Tilly top handle. My new fav!



Ooh, she's lovely! 
Now I want to see one irl. (But my wallet doesn't. ) lol


----------



## carterazo

Carried my new cutie yesterday! (Im cheating today)


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> After DS’ concert last night we went out for ramen. I’m using my dark berry jewelled phone wallet as a small clutch.
> View attachment 4615438


Lovely bag. And that ramen looks really delish. What flavor may I ask?


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Carried my new cutie yesterday! (Im cheating today)


Love! Bag twins


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Love! Bag twins


Thank you! I was trying to replicate what you did with the handle, (I  think it was you) but I need to practice. Lol!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely bag. And that ramen looks really delish. What flavor may I ask?



My wild guess is Miso or Tonkatsu.  I can seriously eat ramen everyday if it weren’t for the carbs


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My wild guess is Miso or Tonkatsu.  I can seriously eat ramen everyday if it weren’t for the carbs


Thank you! I've had the miso flavored and I love it.  I've not had the other yet though. 
Costco has organic brown rice ramen and it's actually pretty good! You have to make your own soup though.


----------



## holiday123

18 with novelty strap. Wanted to add my pink/purple sequin flower Fob but I cannot find it


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> 18 with novelty strap. Wanted to add my pink/purple sequin flower Fob but I cannot find it


That strap looks beautiful with that bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

Back to Cassie today...I'm so spoiled with this bag. Fits all my needs!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I've had the miso flavored and I love it.  I've not had the other yet though.
> Costco has organic brown rice ramen and it's actually pretty good! You have to make your own soup though.



The soup is the hardest component, lol.  Tonkatsu is a rich pork-based soup.


----------



## holiday123

Iamminda said:


> The soup is the hardest component, lol.  Tonkatsu is a rich pork-based soup.


Agree! Tonkatsu is our favorite. DH always wants ramen but doesn't realize how much it takes to make it. Sometimes I don't have hours to boil bones lol. Does anyone have a cheater recipe? I've cheated and jazzed up hot sour soup from a local take out place, but of course it isn't the same really.


----------



## Iamminda

holiday123 said:


> Agree! Tonkatsu is our favorite. DH always wants ramen but doesn't realize how much it takes to make it. Sometimes I don't have hours to boil bones lol. Does anyone have a cheater recipe? I've cheated and jazzed up hot sour soup from a local take out place, but of course it isn't the same really.



One last comment.  Sorry for off topic (should take it to the Food thread, lol).  I am so impressed you have made the broth before (I can’t imagine the work).


----------



## SEWDimples

Colorblock Dreamer with Boarder Rivets.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> Colorblock Dreamer with Boarder Rivets.
> 
> View attachment 4615699


So very pretty!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely bag. And that ramen looks really delish. What flavor may I ask?


Oh gosh, SSM, I think I ordered the Classic Ramen with thick noodles and Tonkotsu broth.  The spice and thickness of the broth were the “standard,” nothing fancy. DH had a curry broth which smelled amazing.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> My wild guess is Miso or Tonkatsu.  I can seriously eat ramen everyday if it weren’t for the carbs


You’re absolutely right, Iam!  It’s Tonkotsu and so delicious. I love ramen, too, except for the carbs. So it’s a nice treat if we decide to eat ramen.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Oh gosh, SSM, I think I ordered the Classic Ramen with thick noodles and Tonkotsu broth.  The spice and thickness of the broth were the “standard,” nothing fancy. DH had a curry broth which smelled amazing.


Thank you. Looks delish!


----------



## Sarah03

Sadie!


----------



## Narnanz

Sarah03 said:


> Sadie!


Gosh thats pretty!


----------



## sexycombover

Going rogue for the first time.


----------



## Sarah03

Narnanz said:


> Gosh thats pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Alexa5

Sarah03 said:


> Sadie!


So did Coach give a name to that crossbody bag they have been doing for a long time?  The shape looks the same but I don't remember it having that name?


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> 18 with novelty strap. Wanted to add my pink/purple sequin flower Fob but I cannot find it


I love your strap and that grey!


----------



## vickenator

OogleAtLuxury said:


> My pre-loved Kelsey Satchel! Got it on Poshmark for $25!
> View attachment 4599657


I have been looking at this style on Poshmark off and on and was curious about a review of it... then saw your YT link, so you've got yourself a new subscriber!  Now off to binge your other vids...


----------



## Christofle

Sarah03 said:


> Sadie!



So gorgeous


----------



## MrsGAM

Taking out my red bags for the Christmas season! First up: Miss Sheridan Savannah Hobo


----------



## inkfade

holiday123 said:


> 18 with novelty strap. Wanted to add my pink/purple sequin flower Fob but I cannot find it



This gray is beyond gorgeous! Makes me want a gray bag now.


----------



## Tosa22

Cooper shoulder in sage. Not the greatest lighting in Chipotle.


----------



## holiday123

inkfade said:


> This gray is beyond gorgeous! Makes me want a gray bag now.


Thank you! I have a love hate relationship with grey. I keep wanting a grey bag to go with this strap forever now, but it's tough finding the right grey. I buy and then they sit in the  closet. This one is just perfect!


----------



## whateve

Poppy cinch.


----------



## Sarah03

Alexa5 said:


> So did Coach give a name to that crossbody bag they have been doing for a long time?  The shape looks the same but I don't remember it having that name?


Yes, they finally named it! I’m not sure when it happened, but it was recent.


----------



## SEWDimples

Oxblood with Prairie Rivets.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Poppy cinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616734



So pretty. I like this one a lot — the perfect grey, silver hardware and an outside pocket


----------



## holiday123

Moved right in to Cassie in pine. So hard to photograph this color without sunlight.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Great CB with a strap


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Moved right in to Cassie in pine. So hard to photograph this color without sunlight.


Beautiful! I love this kind of (greenish-blueish?) color that changes in the light.


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! I love this kind of (greenish-blueish?) color that changes in the light.


Thank you! I can't wait to see it in the daylight lol. I get to work in the dark and it's dark again by the time I leave for home. I might have to take it outside during lunch although it's 80% chance of rain today...


----------



## Lee22

Weather has been a bit dreary lately so decided to wear this cutie to brighten up my day


----------



## Minchanka

The pencil case is Coach too.


----------



## Punkkitten

The bag I said I wouldnt purchase...but then got one at a good price and dyed oxblood.
My Coach Court with a vintage archive strap by Village Leathers


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> Poppy cinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616734


Love the ice skates, perfect for that bag!


----------



## tealocean

Minchanka said:


> The pencil case is Coach too.
> 
> View attachment 4617054


----------



## Julia T.

going out for work today


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

vickenator said:


> I have been looking at this style on Poshmark off and on and was curious about a review of it... then saw your YT link, so you've got yourself a new subscriber!  Now off to binge your other vids...


Yay I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## Teagaggle

Julia T. said:


> going out for work today
> 
> View attachment 4617161


Your pic has made me go into storage and pull out my Oxblood 25. It isn't getting as much love as I should give it! Beautiful & classic!


----------



## Sarah03

More leather sequins today!


----------



## SEWDimples

Julia T. said:


> going out for work today
> 
> View attachment 4617161


I love Oxblood. I just purchased a Dreamer with Oxblood and Laurel Frame Bag In Oxblood.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tabby crossbody. A really great mini-clutch. I have my work id attached to the side of it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> More leather sequins today!


Sooo pretty!


----------



## Lee22

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Tabby crossbody. A really great mini-clutch. I have my work id attached to the side of it.
> View attachment 4617486


Nice waiting to pickup the snakeskin version


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lee22 said:


> Nice waiting to pickup the snakeskin version


That one is lovely! I wanted it but was afraid of the white! It's so well-made, enjoy it!


----------



## Lee22

ccbaggirl89 said:


> That one is lovely! I wanted it but was afraid of the white! It's so well-made, enjoy it!


Happy!! I did see a black one out there on other retail sites and thought the same but since I have yet to see this one in person decided to just go with it..Glad you are enjoying yours


----------



## Caspin22

Still in my gorgeous Bedford. This might be the perfect bag. I can’t make myself move out of it.


----------



## Julia T.

Teagaggle said:


> Your pic has made me go into storage and pull out my Oxblood 25. It isn't getting as much love as I should give it! Beautiful & classic!


rogue always beautiful in my eyes. have some fun with your beauty oxblood!


----------



## Julia T.

SEWDimples said:


> I love Oxblood. I just purchased a Dreamer with Oxblood and Laurel Frame Bag In Oxblood.


wow! what a collection you got  show us here


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Loving my Coach Reversible tote from the outlet. Perfect dupe for a Neverfull.  Almost gave up on this bag because it hurt my shoulder, but my husband picked it out so I stuck with it for a little longer. And I have to say, once the straps broke in, it is one of my most comfortable bags!


----------



## Caspin22

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Loving my Coach Reversible tote from the outlet. Perfect dupe for a Neverfull.



I use the Samorga organizer that was made for my Neverfulls in all of my Coach totes - I love that they are all close to the same shape and size and the organizer works in most of them.  It even fits nicely in my Bedford Hobo.


----------



## houseof999

Purple exotic link Dinky


I wanted to use this before 2019 ended. Lol!


----------



## Lee22

Wrong thread...


----------



## princess69

Cassie & Tin Man


----------



## tealocean

princess69 said:


> Cassie & Tin Man
> View attachment 4618778


 Tin Man is my favorite.


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Great CB with a strap


Twins!  I've been carrying mine, too.....minus the strap.  Love the purple interior!


----------



## finer_woman

.


----------



## houseof999

finer_woman said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619393


Is this a made to order rogue?


----------



## redwood66

finer_woman said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619393


This is a suede MTO?  Beautiful!


----------



## finer_woman

houseof999 said:


> Is this a made to order rogue?





redwood66 said:


> This is a suede MTO?  Beautiful!



Yes MTO 36. Expensive but worth it, I love her.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Taking my vintage Court off the shelf for a day out today!


----------



## holiday123

Dup


----------



## holiday123

Finally a little sun to try to capture this color.


----------



## SEWDimples

Julia T. said:


> wow! what a collection you got  show us here


One day! It will take me forever to get them out and find a place to stage them all.


----------



## SEWDimples

finer_woman said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619393


Love it. Rogue 36 is a great size.


----------



## SEWDimples

Love the Bedford Hobo.So easy to carry. I need to use my Canyon color.


----------



## carterazo

Finally moved out of red Rogue into my new Cassie.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

holiday123 said:


> Finally a little sun to try to capture this color.


I love the tea strap on this so much!!


----------



## Narnanz

carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of red Rogue into my new Cassie.


Is it good etiquette to like the same bag three times?


----------



## houseof999

Off to visit the inlaws for Christmas with my red Sheridan crossbody.


----------



## couchette

carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of red Rogue into my new Cassie.


So pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Alexa Turnlock Clutch, with crossbody chain.


----------



## Bagmedic

JenJBS said:


> Alexa Turnlock Clutch, with crossbody chain.


Nice!  On my list to add to my collection.  A nice size when going out and classy!


----------



## JenJBS

Bagmedic said:


> Nice!  On my list to add to my collection.  A nice size when going out and classy!



Thanks! Yes, a great size! And classy enough to be perfect for church - or a nice evening out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Alexa Turnlock Clutch, with crossbody chain.


Love this color!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this color!



Thanks!


----------



## CoachMaven

Back in my 1941 Red Rogue for the holidays. I've been carrying my Ergo totes recently and forgot how heavy this baby is! But I love it so....


----------



## shoes+handbags

CoachMaven said:


> Back in my 1941 Red Rogue for the holidays. I've been carrying my Ergo totes recently and forgot how heavy this baby is! But I love it so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621385


Beautiful color! I recently carried my Rogue and thought the same thing. It is a heavy bag!


----------



## MrsGAM

I’ve been rotating red bags all week! Here are the ones from the last 4 days:


Legacy Pocket Hobo



Made in NYC Companion Purse



Regina


----------



## redwood66

MrsGAM said:


> I’ve been rotating red bags all week! Here are the ones from the last 4 days:
> View attachment 4621655
> 
> Legacy Pocket Hobo
> 
> View attachment 4621656
> 
> Made in NYC Companion Purse
> 
> View attachment 4621658
> 
> Regina


Beautiful reds!  You inspired me to get out my same Legacy pocket hobo.


----------



## CoachMaven

MrsGAM said:


> I’ve been rotating red bags all week! Here are the ones from the last 4 days:
> View attachment 4621655
> 
> Legacy Pocket Hobo
> 
> View attachment 4621656
> 
> Made in NYC Companion Purse
> 
> View attachment 4621658
> 
> Regina





redwood66 said:


> Beautiful reds!  You inspired me to get out my same Legacy pocket hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4621730



I have been looking at the Legacy pocket hobo, and was curious about that large pocket in the front. Is it annoying? Or get in the way? It seems so convenient to have but on a smooshy bag, I wondered if it also became bothersome.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachMaven said:


> Back in my 1941 Red Rogue for the holidays. I've been carrying my Ergo totes recently and forgot how heavy this baby is! But I love it so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621385


I love this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

redwood66 said:


> Beautiful reds!  You inspired me to get out my same Legacy pocket hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4621730


Love the dark red and the outside pocket.


----------



## redwood66

CoachMaven said:


> I have been looking at the Legacy pocket hobo, and was curious about that large pocket in the front. Is it annoying? Or get in the way? It seems so convenient to have but on a smooshy bag, I wondered if it also became bothersome.


I love having the outside pocket for my phone.  This bag is rather small and not squishy IMO.  It stands up on its own.


----------



## Narnanz

Bringing the red for Christmas Eve here in the NZ.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Bringing the red for Christmas Eve here in the NZ.
> View attachment 4621838


Loving the cherries on your red bag!


----------



## Tosa22

Heather gray rogue 25 at the orthodontist office. Just when one kid finishes braces, the other one starts.


----------



## MrsGAM

CoachMaven said:


> I have been looking at the Legacy pocket hobo, and was curious about that large pocket in the front. Is it annoying? Or get in the way? It seems so convenient to have but on a smooshy bag, I wondered if it also became bothersome.





redwood66 said:


> I love having the outside pocket for my phone.  This bag is rather small and not squishy IMO.  It stands up on its own.



I agree! The pocket is perfect for my phone and the purse really does stand up on it’s own. My red one feels like it was hardly used by the previous owner, but I also have a blue one that was obviously used frequently by the previous owner and still stands on it’s own despite it’s squishiness. It’s really not as floppy as it looks!


----------



## Iamminda

Tosa22 said:


> Heather gray rogue 25 at the orthodontist office. Just when one kid finishes braces, the other one starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621938



I really like this heather gray color — wish they would make a hobo that works for me in this perfect color.  Kids and braces (I remember saying goodbye to purses I wanted whenever I had to make a payment to the orthodontist, lol).


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> I really like this heather gray color — wish they would make a hobo that works for me in this perfect color.  Kids and braces (I remember saying goodbye to purses I wanted whenever I had to make a payment to the orthodontist, lol).


Have you checked out the new signature chain duffle? I ordered grey & navy...should be at the house waiting for me. Has potential! Glovetan leather, exterior back zip pocket. #cautiouslyoptimistic


----------



## Tosa22

Iamminda said:


> I really like this heather gray color — wish they would make a hobo that works for me in this perfect color.  Kids and braces (I remember saying goodbye to purses I wanted whenever I had to make a payment to the orthodontist, lol).


Fortunately, we can dip into both my dental and hubby's, so it's a little less painful.


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Have you checked out the new signature chain duffle? I ordered grey & navy...should be at the house waiting for me. Has potential! Glovetan leather, exterior back zip pocket. #cautiouslyoptimistic



Just googled it.   Almost right for me except I am not crazy about the chain part of the strap or the strap length (I like to wear it higher/shorter).  Looking forward to seeing yours and your review.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I tried out my new wool cape in the biting winds of Golden Gate Park today; the thermometer said 52 F but we were shivering, even as the locals passed us in thin parkas.  At least with the cape I can get out of it quickly when I start to overheat. Seems ridiculous but I brought 3 different jacket/coat/scarf combinations for a 3 day trip, but in California the key is layering.


----------



## Julia T.

This red will be going out for christmas dinner.


----------



## SandraElle

Red n ready for Christmas.


----------



## whateve

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4622264
> View attachment 4622263
> 
> I tried out my new wool cape in the biting winds of Golden Gate Park today; the thermometer said 52 F but we were shivering, even as the locals passed us in thin parkas.  At least with the cape I can get out of it quickly when I start to overheat. Seems ridiculous but I brought 3 different jacket/coat/scarf combinations for a 3 day trip, but in California the key is layering.


I lived in San Francisco for many years. I was always cold. It feels colder than the thermometer because of the fog.


----------



## elisabettaverde

whateve said:


> I lived in San Francisco for many years. I was always cold. It feels colder than the thermometer because of the fog.



Now I see!  Interesting how temps can vary due to locations.


----------



## Lake Effect

Enjoying a break from something larger, leather and  vintage. I did not know coated canvas could be so, well, enjoyable!


----------



## shoes+handbags

MrsGAM said:


> I’ve been rotating red bags all week! Here are the ones from the last 4 days:
> View attachment 4621655
> 
> Legacy Pocket Hobo
> 
> View attachment 4621656
> 
> Made in NYC Companion Purse
> 
> View attachment 4621658
> 
> Regina


Gorgeous bags!


----------



## meepabeep

Mahogany EW Compartment.


----------



## Punkkitten

To the movies last night and running errands this morning with my (dyed) bottle green Janice decked out with Rexy twilly.
I may swap out for some returns shopping later
I would like to carry my Tabby 26; but I had some issues changing out the clasp.  I'm headed to the coach store today to make a return anyway, so I shall ask for help there.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My new to me Ace Satchel.


----------



## Lee22

Wonderful Christmas present my hubby bought for me during prev FOS  And agree it is more of a peanut butter color - deeper than the photo


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> Wonderful Christmas present my hubby bought for me during prev FOS  And agree it is more of a peanut butter color - deeper than the photo
> View attachment 4625089


I really like this one. I find myself petting the smooth sides because they are so soft! Great addition.


----------



## Iamminda

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new to me Ace Satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625055



This cornflower color is so pretty


----------



## Bagmedic

Lee22 said:


> Wonderful Christmas present my hubby bought for me during prev FOS  And agree it is more of a peanut butter color - deeper than the photo
> View attachment 4625089


Love the owl with it!  Would you have the style # of the owl?  TIA!


----------



## Lee22

Bagmedic said:


> Love the owl with it!  Would you have the style # of the owl?  TIA!


Thanks!  Here you go ‘F78367’


----------



## Bagmedic

Lee22 said:


> Thanks!  Here you go ‘F78367’


Thank you!  Was it a MFO charm or a retail charm that got sent to outlet?


----------



## Lee22

Bagmedic said:


> Thank you!  Was it a MFO charm or a retail charm that got sent to outlet?


Never saw it in retail.


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4623788
> 
> Enjoying a break from something larger, leather and  vintage. I did not know coated canvas could be so, well, enjoyable!


Is that one you dunked the other day?...with another two in  the sink.


----------



## whateve

After 4 1/2 years, this is still one of my favorites! Turnlock Curb Chain Whiplash Dakotah.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> After 4 1/2 years, this is still one of my favorites! Turnlock Curb Chain Whiplash Dakotah.


I keep pulling this bag to sell it, but then I put it right back in my closet less than 24hrs later


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Is that one you dunked the other day?...with another two in  the sink.


Yes!


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> Yes!


It came out really well...what about the other two...were they ok?


----------



## Lake Effect

Yes! I gifted the black mini bag, purple Lurex pouch and small black Soho bag to a friend. I totally blanked out on getting after pics. I will at some point when I am over her house.
The bags all came from this one thrift shop and were quite clean, but I felt like a dunk none the less.
I have been using the canvas pouch since Thursday and just really enjoy how well made it is.


----------



## Lake Effect

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new to me Ace Satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625055


Lovely. Enjoy. I got mine last year. Thanks for giving me a fob idea! I would says Twins on it, but we must be up to at least Quads, with a few of us here, maybe Quints!!


----------



## musiclover

Travel companions Rogue saddle and Longchamp in dahlia.


----------



## katev

Once again my favorite holiday bag is my carmine Nomad 36026 SV EMK decorated with my mink Ice Skates charm 93013 SV MC. I get so many compliments on this bag and charm combo and I love them together!


----------



## mrs.JC

My Rogue for this lovely Monday at the office.  [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Thank you!  Was it a MFO charm or a retail charm that got sent to outlet?


This is the outlet version of similar jeweled animals bag charms. They have a different type closure. I have Rexy, Mouse and Owl from retail. I bought the silver Owl from outlet because the silver hardware.


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> This is the outlet version of similar jeweled animals bag charms. They have a different type closure. I have Rexy, Mouse and Owl from retail. I bought the silver Owl from outlet because the silver hardware.


So the retail version is in gold?


----------



## redwood66

Going to see Star Wars today with my sons, Elvis, and Leia!


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage City Willis at work today.


----------



## Molly0

Recently thrifted “Madison Sadie” (2013).  This bag reminds me of a well loved, comfy, lived in, pair of faded blue jeans. There is some fading on the lizard embossment but I think it only adds to the “Jean vibe”.  It’s one of those bags that you “move right into”.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> This is the outlet version of similar jeweled animals bag charms. They have a different type closure. I have Rexy, Mouse and Owl from retail. I bought the silver Owl from outlet because the silver hardware.


Thanks!  I knew I saw them somewhere but they were gold at the boutique.  I kind of like the silver one and will try to find.


----------



## Tosa22

Mercer 30 with me as we wait for my oldest to take his driving permit test. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Thanks!  I knew I saw them somewhere but they were gold at the boutique.  I kind of like the silver one and will try to find.


I like the silver one too, but I cannot find it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Dusty Rose Bandit 39 and my Rag and Bone crushed velvet mules. Received so many compliments on my casual outfit.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

musiclover said:


> Travel companions Rogue saddle and Longchamp in dahlia.
> View attachment 4626153


That scarf looks perfect on the saddle Rogue!


----------



## musiclover

Luvpurplepurses said:


> That scarf looks perfect on the saddle Rogue!


Thank you, LPP!  It’s an oldie, maybe 2012 or 2013?  I like the classics colours and signature pattern in small doses.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> Dusty Rose Bandit 39 and my Rag and Bone crushed velvet mules. Received so many compliments on my casual outfit.
> 
> View attachment 4626737


Such pretty pink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Recently thrifted “Madison Sadie” (2013).  This bag reminds me of a well loved, comfy, lived in, pair of faded blue jeans. There is some fading on the lizard embossment but I think it only adds to the “Jean vibe”.  It’s one of those bags that you “move right into”.
> View attachment 4626483
> View attachment 4626484


Love this design!


----------



## Sunshine mama

katev said:


> Once again my favorite holiday bag is my carmine Nomad 36026 SV EMK decorated with my mink Ice Skates charm 93013 SV MC. I get so many compliments on this bag and charm combo and I love them together!
> 
> View attachment 4626168
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626169


So cute!


----------



## Nancy in VA

SEWDimples said:


> Dusty Rose Bandit 39 and my Rag and Bone crushed velvet mules. Received so many compliments on my casual outfit.
> 
> View attachment 4626737


I am not a pink girl but this post makes me want pink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Here's another pink bag!
Happy New Year to all the sweet people here!


----------



## katev

SEWDimples said:


> Dusty Rose Bandit 39 and my Rag and Bone crushed velvet mules. Received so many compliments on my casual outfit.
> 
> View attachment 4626737



We're bag twins and I love it!


----------



## katev

Last night for New Years Eve I carried my Coach Genuine Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 decorated with my Mink Reindeer Fob 62724.

The clutch is now officially a vintage bag because it was made in Italy in 2000 and is now 20 years old - but I think that she still looks good for an old bag!


----------



## Tosa22

katev said:


> Last night for New Years Eve I carried my Coach Genuine Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 decorated with my Mink Reindeer Fob 62724.
> 
> The clutch is now officially a vintage bag because it was made in Italy in 2000 and is now 20 years old - but I think that she still looks good for an old bag!
> 
> View attachment 4628005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628006


That bag is stunning!


----------



## tealocean

katev said:


> Last night for New Years Eve I carried my Coach Genuine Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 decorated with my Mink Reindeer Fob 62724.
> 
> The clutch is now officially a vintage bag because it was made in Italy in 2000 and is now 20 years old - but I think that she still looks good for an old bag!
> 
> View attachment 4628005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628006


Beautiful clutch, Katev!


----------



## katev

Tosa22 said:


> That bag is stunning!





tealocean said:


> Beautiful clutch, Katev!



Thank you! It is a limited-edition, hand-made, numbered bag (120 of 200) and I think that it is very special, and I really love having opportunities to carry her!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> Last night for New Years Eve I carried my Coach Genuine Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 decorated with my Mink Reindeer Fob 62724.
> 
> The clutch is now officially a vintage bag because it was made in Italy in 2000 and is now 20 years old - but I think that she still looks good for an old bag!
> 
> View attachment 4628005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628006


Your clutch is beautiful but I really love the fuzzy reindeer!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

katev said:


> Last night for New Years Eve I carried my Coach Genuine Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 decorated with my Mink Reindeer Fob 62724.
> 
> The clutch is now officially a vintage bag because it was made in Italy in 2000 and is now 20 years old - but I think that she still looks good for an old bag!
> 
> View attachment 4628005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628006


Beautiful bag and perfect charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

katev said:


> Last night for New Years Eve I carried my Coach Genuine Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 decorated with my Mink Reindeer Fob 62724.
> 
> The clutch is now officially a vintage bag because it was made in Italy in 2000 and is now 20 years old - but I think that she still looks good for an old bag!
> 
> View attachment 4628005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628006


Cute!


----------



## Teagaggle

Getting ready for her maiden voyage tomorrow!


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> Getting ready for her maiden voyage tomorrow!
> View attachment 4628173


I'm expecting the colorblock Tabby Top Handle to arrive tomorrow!  Can't wait!  I saw it in a store near me and didn't purchase but called back a day later and had them ship to me instead of driving an hour!  I did purchase the snake novelty strap that everyone was crazy about a few months ago when I was at the store.  It will actually look great with the bag and give it a little pizzaz!  The colorblock bag is like a burgundy color with teal leather and teal suede sides.  I wear a lot of jewel tones so it should go well with my wardrobe.....are jeans and leggings really a wardrobe???!!!  Working at home I rarely put on anything other than jeans and leggings now.  But in my mind, my wardrobe is jewel tones!  LOL!  I used to dress so nice.....


----------



## Teagaggle

Bagmedic said:


> I'm expecting the colorblock Tabby Top Handle to arrive tomorrow!  Can't wait!  I saw it in a store near me and didn't purchase but called back a day later and had them ship to me instead of driving an hour!  I did purchase the snake novelty strap that everyone was crazy about a few months ago when I was at the store.  It will actually look great with the bag and give it a little pizzaz!  The colorblock bag is like a burgundy color with teal leather and teal suede sides.  I wear a lot of jewel tones so it should go well with my wardrobe.....are jeans and leggings really a wardrobe???!!!  Working at home I rarely put on anything other than jeans and leggings now.  But in my mind, my wardrobe is jewel tones!  LOL!  I used to dress so nice.....


That will be a nice pairing! Can't wait to see it!
My work is jeans casual so my bag is usually my best accessory. I love the olive green...I think the newly painted hardware really turned out well. We'll see how it holds up!
Please post your bag & strap combo once you get it!


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> Your clutch is beautiful but I really love the fuzzy reindeer!





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful bag and perfect charm!





Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!



Thanks! I was looking for a silver fob to wear with the lizard clutch to match the hardware, but then I remembered the reindeer and decided that it was perfect for the season and made a nice, subtle accent for the bag.


----------



## Ireiki4u

it’s a Poppy kind of day!


----------



## MrsGAM

Just switched to my new to me navy Legacy Zip.


----------



## CoachMaven

Shopping my own closet and using my dufflette in Heathered Gray.


----------



## Sunshine mama

katev said:


> Thanks! I was looking for a silver fob to wear with the lizard clutch to match the hardware, but then I remembered the reindeer and decided that it was perfect for the season and made a nice, subtle accent for the bag.


It sure did!


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> Shopping my own closet and using my dufflette in Heathered Gray.
> View attachment 4628948



This is very pretty — I didn’t know they made the dufflete in heather gray (a great shade of gray IMO).


----------



## Caspin22

Ireiki4u said:


> it’s a Poppy kind of day!
> View attachment 4628789



I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## holiday123

CoachMaven said:


> Shopping my own closet and using my dufflette in Heathered Gray.
> View attachment 4628948


Pretty! I had that fob but for the life of me I can't find it. I wonder if I sold something with it on it. Refuse to pay ebay prices to replace it.


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> Pretty! I had that fob but for the life of me I can't find it. I wonder if I sold something with it on it. Refuse to pay ebay prices to replace it.


I wish I had gotten the one similar to this one but with the multi flowers. I missed out on that one and every time I see it for sale, it's more than I want to pay.


----------



## CoachMaven

Iamminda said:


> This is very pretty — I didn’t know they made the dufflete in heather gray (a great shade of gray IMO).


Thank you, it was a dept. store exclusive color. I got it at Macy's two Springs ago during a F&F sale.


----------



## Tosa22

CoachMaven said:


> Shopping my own closet and using my dufflette in Heathered Gray.
> View attachment 4628948


Heathered gray is such a pretty color.


----------



## CoachMaven

Tosa22 said:


> Heathered gray is such a pretty color.


Thank you, I agree!


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> Last night for New Years Eve I carried my Coach Genuine Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 decorated with my Mink Reindeer Fob 62724.
> 
> The clutch is now officially a vintage bag because it was made in Italy in 2000 and is now 20 years old - but I think that she still looks good for an old bag!
> 
> View attachment 4628005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628006



Hi @katev. Your lizard bag is amazing.  I love exotic handbags and would love something like this in my collection. The reindeer fob looks cute. Thanks for sharing. 



Teagaggle said:


> Getting ready for her maiden voyage tomorrow!
> View attachment 4628173


Gorgeous! I think the Tabby looks so nice in colorblock and dark hardware.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> Here's another pink bag!
> Happy New Year to all the sweet people here!


Love your bag. Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Molly0

Very old pre-creed saddle bag. (Just added my own chain from a LV pouch)


----------



## Nancy in VA

katev said:


> Last night for New Years Eve I carried my Coach Genuine Lizard Framed Clutch 8190 decorated with my Mink Reindeer Fob 62724.
> 
> The clutch is now officially a vintage bag because it was made in Italy in 2000 and is now 20 years old - but I think that she still looks good for an old bag!
> 
> View attachment 4628005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628006


That vintage bag is just beautiful and you picked a great charm to go with.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Sunshine mama said:


> Here's another pink bag!
> Happy New Year to all the sweet people here!


I have to blue one like this - it is great for days when I am not carrying alot


----------



## katev

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @katev. Your lizard bag is amazing.  I love exotic handbags and would love something like this in my collection. The reindeer fob looks cute. Thanks for sharing...





Nancy in VA said:


> That vintage bag is just beautiful and you picked a great charm to go with.



Thank you, I feel special when carry her!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nancy in VA said:


> I have to blue one like this - it is great for days when I am not carrying alot


Oh that sounds pretty!


----------



## jcnc

Loving and enjoying this beauty


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Melon Rogue.


----------



## musiclover

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Melon Rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4629897


That is such a cute heart charm!  Is this a new Coach item?  It’s so pretty on your Rogue.


----------



## Lee22

musiclover said:


> That is such a cute heart charm!  Is this a new Coach item?  It’s so pretty on your Rogue.


Agree very pretty rogue! Charm is MFF. Found it a few FOS sales ago.


----------



## musiclover

Lee22 said:


> Agree very pretty rogue! Charm is MFF. Found it a few FOS sales ago.


Thanks, Lee22!  It’s so sweet...perfect for Valentine’s Day, too!


----------



## Lee22

musiclover said:


> Thanks, Lee22!  It’s so sweet...perfect for Valentine’s Day, too!


Yes! Haven’t used mine yet so will definitely wear for that celebration


----------



## Lee22

Wearing this weekend - can’t believe It is near 50 degrees in my part of PA


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> Wearing this weekend - can’t believe It is near 50 degrees in my part of PA
> View attachment 4630056
> View attachment 4630055


This is so luxurious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Very old pre-creed saddle bag. (Just added my own chain from a LV pouch)
> View attachment 4629402


Oh the chain just makes this pop!


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so luxurious!


Thanks have it in a couple of colors


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh the chain just makes this pop!


Thankyou. Also it’s great for just grabbing in hand instead of using the shoulder strap.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

musiclover said:


> That is such a cute heart charm!  Is this a new Coach item?  It’s so pretty on your Rogue.


Thank you so much. I bought it at the outlet F84593 and thought it complimented Ms Melon!!


----------



## Nibb

Small Chalk Rogue ready for her debut, she’s heftier than she looks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4630548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Chalk Rogue ready for her debut, she’s heftier than she looks.


Very pretty!


----------



## holiday123

Getting troupe all ready for Monday. Using the web strap from colorblock Kat 20. It is the only strap I have that is adjustable enough to carry on shoulder without being too long or have excess strap hanging from the end.  I do think if I get larger orings to attach to the clips that I will be able to double the original strap. Will have to play around with that.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Getting troupe all ready for Monday. Using the web strap from colorblock Kat 20. It is the only strap I have that is adjustable enough to carry on shoulder without being too long or have excess strap hanging from the end.  I do think if I get larger orings to attach to the clips that I will be able to double the original strap. Will have to play around with that.


Beautiful!


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Getting troupe all ready for Monday. Using the web strap from colorblock Kat 20. It is the only strap I have that is adjustable enough to carry on shoulder without being too long or have excess strap hanging from the end.  I do think if I get larger orings to attach to the clips that I will be able to double the original strap. Will have to play around with that.


Just gorgeous!  Can't wait to use mine.  Love the red.  I'm still contemplating putting rings on the ends.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Getting troupe all ready for Monday. Using the web strap from colorblock Kat 20. It is the only strap I have that is adjustable enough to carry on shoulder without being too long or have excess strap hanging from the end.  I do think if I get larger orings to attach to the clips that I will be able to double the original strap. Will have to play around with that.


Not sure if you have any regular dreamers but those straps work perfectly on my troupe tote and 35.


----------



## RuedeNesle

holiday123 said:


> Getting troupe all ready for Monday. Using the web strap from colorblock Kat 20. It is the only strap I have that is adjustable enough to carry on shoulder without being too long or have excess strap hanging from the end.  I do think if I get larger orings to attach to the clips that I will be able to double the original strap. Will have to play around with that.


  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## holiday123

Harley77 said:


> Not sure if you have any regular dreamers but those straps work perfectly on my troupe tote and 35.


I have oxblood rivets 36. I didn't know those had more holes.  Thanks, I'll have to try it


----------



## holiday123

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


RuedeNesle said:


> BEAUTIFUL!



Thank you!


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Just gorgeous!  Can't wait to use mine.  Love the red.  I'm still contemplating putting rings on the ends.


I need to get a gold ring to replace that black copper one the fob is hanging from because my only gold is enormous. I clearly don't understand measurements.
If you do the rings on the ends let me know how it goes. Then I may try it...or take to a cobbler/tack shack to do for me.


----------



## houseof999

Carried this beauty today!


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> Carried this beauty today!
> View attachment 4630867


Looks great with your jacket!


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> Looks great with your jacket!


Thank you!


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Getting troupe all ready for Monday. Using the web strap from colorblock Kat 20. It is the only strap I have that is adjustable enough to carry on shoulder without being too long or have excess strap hanging from the end.  I do think if I get larger orings to attach to the clips that I will be able to double the original strap. Will have to play around with that.


Ooh...this is really beautiful. Look at the leather!  So smooth...


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Carried this beauty today!
> View attachment 4630867


Love your jacket and bag!  So cheery in these dark days of winter.


----------



## houseof999

musiclover said:


> Love your jacket and bag!  So cheery in these dark days of winter.


Thank you! It was raining so I had to bring out my brights! The bright colors definitely cheer me up!


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! It was raining so I had to bring out my brights! The bright colors definitely cheer me up!


Me, too!  We haven’t had one full sunny day for two weeks, just tiny bits of clearing.  I think the importance of colours on our mood and well-being cannot be underestimated!  Your bag really makes me smile!  I like that style a lot.


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Carried this beauty today!
> View attachment 4630867


I love your coat!!  It looks great together with your new beauty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Me, too!  We haven’t had one full sunny day for two weeks, just tiny bits of clearing.  I think the importance of colours on our mood and well-being cannot be underestimated!  Your bag really makes me smile!  I like that style a lot.


And her bright jacket too!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Getting troupe all ready for Monday. Using the web strap from colorblock Kat 20. It is the only strap I have that is adjustable enough to carry on shoulder without being too long or have excess strap hanging from the end.  I do think if I get larger orings to attach to the clips that I will be able to double the original strap. Will have to play around with that.


Wow! This color looks amazing! It looks the same as the deep red Harmony.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> Wow! This color looks amazing! It looks the same as the deep red Harmony.
> View attachment 4631155


 Another red beauty!


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Wow! This color looks amazing! It looks the same as the deep red Harmony.
> View attachment 4631155


I really like Harmony too! I love my grey/peacock one and would definitely add another (after my 4-6 month ban that is )


----------



## holiday123

musiclover said:


> Ooh...this is really beautiful. Look at the leather!  So smooth...


Thank you!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Vintage Willis customized by Chelsea Champlain ☠️


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> I need to get a gold ring to replace that black copper one the fob is hanging from because my only gold is enormous. I clearly don't understand measurements.
> If you do the rings on the ends let me know how it goes. Then I may try it...or take to a cobbler/tack shack to do for me.


Those gate rings are so helpful with all kinds of things.  I'm pretty sure I plan to do it but need to find nice rings and nice chicago screws since the cap will be seen from the outside.  I want to use screws instead of rivets because they are easier to remove if I need to.


----------



## iuvcoach

Love this tote!!


----------



## inkfade

iuvcoach said:


> View attachment 4631549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this tote!!



Omg I LOOOVE this!!!! I've been waiting for videos and pics of the new smaller horse and carriage tote to pop up, as I'm considering it. Looks great!!


----------



## LaVisioneer

For tomorrow! I need to carry a laptop this week and I've never been able to use a large and heavy shoulder bag without back pain. 

So I get to carry my essentials in this little cutie! Penny is one of my favorite styles both in the siggy and leather. I switched out the long strap for a short shoulder strap. So needless to say I'll be very graphic this week!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Getting troupe all ready for Monday. Using the web strap from colorblock Kat 20. It is the only strap I have that is adjustable enough to carry on shoulder without being too long or have excess strap hanging from the end.  I do think if I get larger orings to attach to the clips that I will be able to double the original strap. Will have to play around with that.


That charm is gorgeous on that bag! I bought that charm and love it.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> That charm is gorgeous on that bag! I bought that charm and love it.


Thank you. I almost didn't buy it but am so glad I did. It's so pretty and detailed in person.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Thank you. I almost didn't buy it but am so glad I did. It's so pretty and detailed in person.


How did you like the troupe today?


----------



## JStew

Can never go wrong with my Cassie!! She’s definitely one of my favorite COACH bags.


----------



## iuvcoach

inkfade said:


> Omg I LOOOVE this!!!! I've been waiting for videos and pics of the new smaller horse and carriage tote to pop up, as I'm considering it. Looks great!!


Thank you, it’s a great bag and so fun!!


----------



## houseof999

Loving this new color block Tabby top handle bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Loving this new color block Tabby top handle bag!
> View attachment 4632624


I love your choice of the perfectly matching wallet and the strap! Amazing!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your choice of the perfectly matching wallet and the strap! Amazing!


Thank you! I love the colors on the strap! I think I saw someone using it on a flax yellow. Can't remember who it was but it looked great!


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> How did you like the troupe today?


I literally carried it from the car to the office and back, so like 7 minutes each way, but so far so good. It fits in my office cabinet sideways so that's a plus. I have an insert in there because I bring water/soda in to work and want to keep the drinks from sweating on the lining. I can fit 4 bottles vertically, my wallet, card case, chapstick, gum, ibuprofen, snacks etc. in the insert pockets and my phone in the troupe's pocket. It didn't close with all that until I picked it up, then it closed itself. It was really easy to carry with the web strap. It doesn't line up perfectly at the magnet. It looks fine, but if I push on the closure it clicks into place so that is the only reason I know this. A plus is that it looks gorgeous on my passenger seat  
I still don't know if blue is a keeper because I really prefer more saturated colors....that and my SA sent me some pics of newness coming soon and I have my eye on a certain bag already. But I must make it through at least "dry January" 


redwood66 said:


> How did you like the troupe today?


----------



## Sunshine mama

iuvcoach said:


> View attachment 4631549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this tote!!


Very pretty.  
Can you tell me what the robot looking charm is?


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Loving this new color block Tabby top handle bag!
> View attachment 4632624



Love that you have a matching coin case (?) to this bag — fantastic color combo.


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Love that you have a matching coin case (?) to this bag — fantastic color combo.


It's a card case. Doesn't hold much. Lol.


----------



## musiclover

JStew said:


> Can never go wrong with my Cassie!! She’s definitely one of my favorite COACH bags.
> View attachment 4632430


I absolutely adore your penguin tote!  That is the cutest bag ever!


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Loving this new color block Tabby top handle bag!
> View attachment 4632624


That little matching card case is the best accent ever!  I love it!  Now I think I need one!


----------



## sexycombover

I'm surprised after all these years I still love this made for factory satchel in oxblood. It's the best small big bag and can endure rain no problem.


----------



## JStew

musiclover said:


> I absolutely adore your penguin tote!  That is the cutest bag ever!


Thank you! It was part of the Vera Bradley Christmas collection this year. ❤️


----------



## JStew

sexycombover said:


> I'm surprised after all these years I still love this made for factory satchel in oxblood. It's the best small big bag and can endure rain no problem.


It looks like the full size Bennett satchel. Oxblood is such a great color too! So versatile.


----------



## Butterlite

holiday123 said:


> I literally carried it from the car to the office and back, so like 7 minutes each way, but so far so good. It fits in my office cabinet sideways so that's a plus. I have an insert in there because I bring water/soda in to work and want to keep the drinks from sweating on the lining. I can fit 4 bottles vertically, my wallet, card case, chapstick, gum, ibuprofen, snacks etc. in the insert pockets and my phone in the troupe's pocket. It didn't close with all that until I picked it up, then it closed itself. It was really easy to carry with the web strap. It doesn't line up perfectly at the magnet. It looks fine, but if I push on the closure it clicks into place so that is the only reason I know this. A plus is that it looks gorgeous on my passenger seat
> I still don't know if blue is a keeper because I really prefer more saturated colors....that and my SA sent me some pics of newness coming soon and I have my eye on a certain bag already. But I must make it through at least "dry January"


This pic is so pretty!


----------



## musiclover

JStew said:


> Thank you! It was part of the Vera Bradley Christmas collection this year. ❤️


Thank you for the information. I will have to check it out!  Penguins are one of my favourites.


----------



## CoachMaven

Technically tomorrow's bag, old with new, vintage Legacy satchel with my newer dinky strap.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> I literally carried it from the car to the office and back, so like 7 minutes each way, but so far so good. It fits in my office cabinet sideways so that's a plus. I have an insert in there because I bring water/soda in to work and want to keep the drinks from sweating on the lining. I can fit 4 bottles vertically, my wallet, card case, chapstick, gum, ibuprofen, snacks etc. in the insert pockets and my phone in the troupe's pocket. It didn't close with all that until I picked it up, then it closed itself. It was really easy to carry with the web strap. It doesn't line up perfectly at the magnet. It looks fine, but if I push on the closure it clicks into place so that is the only reason I know this. A plus is that it looks gorgeous on my passenger seat
> I still don't know if blue is a keeper because I really prefer more saturated colors....that and my SA sent me some pics of newness coming soon and I have my eye on a certain bag already. But I must make it through at least "dry January"


Hmmm about the closure.  That bag looks like the Tabby and the Troupe had a baby.

Edit - I have found that if I hold both handles at the top and push them to get the bar together it snaps perfectly in place.  But I haven't put anything in it yet until I decide to keep it.


----------



## sexycombover

JStew said:


> It looks like the full size Bennett satchel. Oxblood is such a great color too! So versatile.



Ah! I never knew the name of it.  Just remember getting it for dirt cheap at the Burlington outlets! Thanks for the info. 
I just like that I can stuff so much into it and not always have to grab my full sized mom bags.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Hmmm about the closure.  That bag looks like the Tabby and the Troupe had a baby.
> 
> Edit - I have found that if I hold both handles at the top and push them to get the bar together it snaps perfectly in place.  But I haven't put anything in it yet until I decide to keep it.


It's courier carryall, but not as well hung as courier so it may work for me


----------



## RuedeNesle

sexycombover said:


> I'm surprised after all these years I still love this made for factory satchel in oxblood. It's the best small big bag and can endure rain no problem.


I know what you mean! It was hard leaving it at home when I went to Vegas last week but I had too much in my carry-on bags already and it would have been squashed in my suitcase. I bought my mini Bennett on Ebay in April, 2019 NWT and I  her!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I know what you mean! It was hard leaving it at home when I went to Vegas last week but I had too much in my carry-on bags already and it would have been squashed in my suitcase. I bought my mini Bennett on Ebay in April, 2019 NWT and I  her!
> View attachment 4633181


Do you kinda like red?   .  It’s so pretty


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> *Do you kinda like red?* .  It’s so pretty





 Thanks Minda!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4633513
> 
> Thanks Minda!


Is this you RN?


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Is this you RN?
> View attachment 4633520


All day, every day!


----------



## Tosa22

Maiden voyage for my Marleigh 20. I love her!


----------



## SEWDimples

DF Army Green Regular Rogue.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> It's courier carryall, but not as well hung as courier so it may work for me


sounds better for me too!


----------



## iuvcoach

Sunshine mama said:


> Very pretty.
> Can you tell me what the robot looking charm is?


Hi, it’s from Bath & Body Works Hand Sanitizer Holder


----------



## Bagmedic

musiclover said:


> That little matching card case is the best accent ever!  I love it!  Now I think I need one!


Me, too!


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> Loving this new color block Tabby top handle bag!
> View attachment 4632624


Would you happen to have the style # for the card case?  I don't see it online at coach.com.  TIA!  I think if I use the card case and not a full wallet, I can use this bag for every day.  I was so enamored with the bag that I didn't think about a wallet to match!  Definitely need one to complete the look!


----------



## finer_woman

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Melon Rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4629897



I overlooked melon for so long but now that I have a few items in this color I want to add this rogue as well.


----------



## Teagaggle

Pine Cassie...


----------



## Christofle

Tosa22 said:


> View attachment 4633613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiden voyage for my Marleigh 20. I love her!



What a cute bag! Lovely details on it as well.


----------



## climbgirl

CoachMaven said:


> Technically tomorrow's bag, old with new, vintage Legacy satchel with my newer dinky strap.
> View attachment 4632934


May I ask what is the creed # on this bag?  It's is so cute, love the chain.


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> Would you happen to have the style # for the card case?  I don't see it online at coach.com.  TIA!  I think if I use the card case and not a full wallet, I can use this bag for every day.  I was so enamored with the bag that I didn't think about a wallet to match!  Definitely need one to complete the look!


I haven't been able to find it. It was a gift with purchase for online orders a while ago. My SA loves it too but all he can see it's GWP but the item number isn't there. I looked inside and there's no serial number any where inside, no tag. Just gold embossing that says made in India. Maybe customer service can say what the style number is but as it wasn't for sale I'm not sure if anyone can order it.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

finer_woman said:


> I overlooked melon for so long but now that I have a few items in this color I want to add this rogue as well.


It's different from anything else I have which is why I like it.  I love how the burgundy suede makes the color pop even more!


----------



## katev

I am starting the New Year with an old favorite, my XL Mahogany Pleated Ergo 12236 decorated with the Purple Snaphead Fob 92334. The bag cost $448 when it was released in 2008-09 but I got it at the outlet in 2010 for only $108.

When it was released the leather was described as "vintage leather" and it is so soft and luxurious but the bag is lightweight and balances well on my shoulder - it is so easy to carry!


----------



## Sunshine mama

iuvcoach said:


> Hi, it’s from Bath & Body Works Hand Sanitizer Holder


It's a hand sanitizer?
Do you think they still carry it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Pine Cassie...
> View attachment 4633940


Perfect twilly and chain with this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Do you kinda like red?   .  It’s so pretty


How did you find out this secret???


----------



## CoachMaven

climbgirl said:


> May I ask what is the creed # on this bag?  It's is so cute, love the chain.



The style number is 9063. And thank you!


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> The style number is 9063. And thank you!


So how's it working out? Any difficulty getting into the bag due to the opening?


----------



## Tammy Leavy

I Just received my Coach Field Tote with the Horse and Carriage print. I wanted it so bad but now that I have it I am on the fence. It is the Pewter/Deep Red with the Varsity Stripes. It is a bit heavy and the hardware is quite heavy too which doesn't help. I also find that the hand straps are close together and feel uncomfortable in the crook of your arm. The attached fabric shoulder strap is wide and kind of awkward,.What do you think? Keep or return? Does anyone else out there own this bag? What do you think of it? Thanks!


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> So how's it working out? Any difficulty getting into the bag due to the opening?


No, not so much. It opens easy enough for me to get to what I need. It is smaller than I anticipated, so I won't be using it as one of my "I was in it for a month!" bags. There is only one smaller slip pocket inside, so accessing pockets isn't an issue. If someone prefers smaller bags and lack of pockets isn't a problem, it's a doable bag.


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> I haven't been able to find it. It was a gift with purchase for online orders a while ago. My SA loves it too but all he can see it's GWP but the item number isn't there. I looked inside and there's no serial number any where inside, no tag. Just gold embossing that says made in India. Maybe customer service can say what the style number is but as it wasn't for sale I'm not sure if anyone can order it.


I saw another post after writing this saying how you got it.  Sad they aren't selling it now since it does match the bag perfectly!  I guess I'll have to see if I can score one on the bay!


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> I saw another post after writing this saying how you got it.  Sad they aren't selling it now since it does match the bag perfectly!  I guess I'll have to see if I can score one on the bay!


I'll definitely send you a message if I come across one!


----------



## MKB0925

katev said:


> I am starting the New Year with an old favorite, my XL Mahogany Pleated Ergo 12236 decorated with the Purple Snaphead Fob 92334. The bag cost $448 when it was released in 2008-09 but I got it at the outlet in 2010 for only $108.
> 
> When it was released the leather was described as "vintage leather" and it is so soft and luxurious but the bag is lightweight and balances well on my shoulder - it is so easy to carry!
> 
> View attachment 4634311
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634313


Great bag!


----------



## houseof999

Switched to my other TTH


----------



## carterazo

Tammy Leavy said:


> I Just received my Coach Field Tote with the Horse and Carriage print. I wanted it so bad but now that I have it I am on the fence. It is the Pewter/Deep Red with the Varsity Stripes. It is a bit heavy and the hardware is quite heavy too which doesn't help. I also find that the hand straps are close together and feel uncomfortable in the crook of your arm. The attached fabric shoulder strap is wide and kind of awkward,.What do you think? Keep or return? Does anyone else out there own this bag? What do you think of it? Thanks!


I don't own this bag, but my philosophy is love it or return it. It sounds like you habe some doubts about the bag. I would say return since you aren't 100% sure about the bag. You could use the $ for one you do love.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tammy Leavy said:


> I Just received my Coach Field Tote with the Horse and Carriage print. I wanted it so bad but now that I have it I am on the fence. It is the Pewter/Deep Red with the Varsity Stripes. It is a bit heavy and the hardware is quite heavy too which doesn't help. I also find that the hand straps are close together and feel uncomfortable in the crook of your arm. The attached fabric shoulder strap is wide and kind of awkward,.What do you think? Keep or return? Does anyone else out there own this bag? What do you think of it? Thanks!


I would return it if I were you.  But I am not you.  Still...
Why?
1. You find the strap awkward
2. You find it heavy
3. Uncomfortable crook of arm carry
4. Mostly... you already have doubts right after you got it!
Just my opinion.


----------



## CoachMaven

Haven't carried this one in a while, and I'm not sure why. Old photo of mine but still just as lovely, Nomad in butterscotch.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my new to me Sonoma Small Full Flap! Super adorable purse that basically just fits my essential items. She was super clean when I got her, so I just conditioned her and moved right in.


----------



## ltbag

Oxblood Rogue 36 with my new Guang Yu Rexy charm.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Spend the day with this one


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Switched to my other TTH
> View attachment 4635437


Gorgeous! Liking this bag more and more everyday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachMaven said:


> Haven't carried this one in a while, and I'm not sure why. Old photo of mine but still just as lovely, Nomad in butterscotch.
> View attachment 4635812


Oh my! If this butter had flavor,  it would be caramel!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Spend the day with this one
> View attachment 4636206


I just love this juicy color! 
I want some grape gum!


----------



## meepabeep

Miss Chelsea.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

iuvcoach said:


> View attachment 4631549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this tote!!


Gorg!


inkfade said:


> Omg I LOOOVE this!!!! I've been waiting for videos and pics of the new smaller horse and carriage tote to pop up, as I'm considering it. Looks great!!


'
I picked up a tote about a week ago. I'm waiting to see if it restocks before I use it because it was a floor model and really don't like getting those. I was so shocked to see it. I couldn't
t leave it.  It looks fine though.  I'm hoping they get new ones but I haven't gotten around to calling customer service to see if they plan to restock yet. I'm a slow poke but I'll try to post pics soon.


----------



## iuvcoach

Icecaramellatte said:


> Gorg!
> '
> I picked up a tote about a week ago. I'm waiting to see if it restocks before I use it because it was a floor model and really don't like getting those. I was so shocked to see it. I couldn't
> t leave it.  It looks fine though.  I'm hoping they get new ones but I haven't gotten around to calling customer service to see if they plan to restock yet. I'm a slow poke but I'll try to post pics soon.



Thank you!! It’s a great tote and I am so happy I decided I needed one. I saw it at the store and walked away but could not stop thinking about so I had to order.  I was told it was sold out company wide but we all know coach will restock in a minute. Hope you enjoy your bag as much as I am!  Which color did you buy?


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Black troupe. I’m going out to watch the playoffs today. I didn’t get my double frame bag in time so I didn’t bother changing out of this. The troupe bag is perfect for bag charms (I think the smooth leather front panel draws your eyes to them).


----------



## redwood66

Birthdayconfetti said:


> View attachment 4637234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black troupe. I’m going out to watch the playoffs today. I didn’t get my double frame bag in time so I didn’t bother changing out of this. The troupe bag is perfect for bag charms (I think the smooth leather front panel draws your eyes to them).


Love it! Go Niners!


----------



## Lee22

Pulled out the old school Edie to attend a casual dress 75th birthday party


----------



## Julia T.

Just want to wear white today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Birthdayconfetti said:


> View attachment 4637234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black troupe. I’m going out to watch the playoffs today. I didn’t get my double frame bag in time so I didn’t bother changing out of this. The troupe bag is perfect for bag charms (I think the smooth leather front panel draws your eyes to them).


Beautiful bag!
YAY NINERS!


----------



## Punkkitten

Vintage Murphy that I customized and then had One Miss Chesea Champlain paint for me. And my Hedy boots


----------



## houseof999

Punkkitten said:


> Vintage Murphy that I customized and then had One Miss Chesea Champlain paint for me. And my Hedy boots


Wow wow wow! This turned out so beautiful!! Love it!!


----------



## Punkkitten

houseof999 said:


> Wow wow wow! This turned out so beautiful!! Love it!!


Thanks, doll!
She left me some room to put star studs on it per request


----------



## redwood66

Punkkitten said:


> Vintage Murphy that I customized and then had One Miss Chesea Champlain paint for me. And my Hedy boots


Love that!  What a cool bag.


----------



## Punkkitten

redwood66 said:


> Love that!  What a cool bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> Vintage Murphy that I customized and then had One Miss Chesea Champlain paint for me. And my Hedy boots


Very edgy! I love the whiplash. Really pulls it all together.


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> Very edgy! I love the whiplash. Really pulls it all together.


Thanks, hun!


----------



## CoachMaven

Punkkitten said:


> Vintage Murphy that I customized and then had One Miss Chesea Champlain paint for me. And my Hedy boots


This is a wonderful customization! Both artists did an amazing job


----------



## Punkkitten

CoachMaven said:


> This is a wonderful customization! Both artists did an amazing job


Thank you, @CoachMaven


----------



## reginatina

Today is the very sturdy and heavy 65th Anniversary shoulder bag,  I love this bag, but after awhile my shoulder tends to hurt.  I wouldn't call this a pretty bag, but i definitely like the look of her.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Punkkitten said:


> Vintage Murphy that I customized and then had One Miss Chesea Champlain paint for me. And my Hedy boots


That looks awesome! ❤️


----------



## Punkkitten

BeachBagGal said:


> That looks awesome! ❤️


thank you


BeachBagGal said:


> That looks awesome! ❤️


thank you!


----------



## inkfade

My Nomad crossbody in dark denim with Coach woolly hangtag and Marc Jacobs warning strap. Love this blue!!


----------



## tealocean

Julia T. said:


> Just want to wear white today
> View attachment 4637846


I love this-so cute and edgy at once.


----------



## CoachMaven

Decided I need to break out the Ergo in white for winter. Not a bad looking gal for being 14 yrs old.


----------



## simplyparticula

My new to me Gramercy satchel in Red Currant. I skipped this one at retail because the display bag had lots of wood chipping on the center 
	

		
			
		

		
	




panel. This popped on eBay for only $20 opening bid over the holidays and looked pretty decent except the missing shoulder strap. It’s got more missing glazing than I expected, but it’s double glazed - red under the contrast brown, so I’m hanging on to it.


----------



## Teagaggle

Had to force myself out of Cassie & start showing some love back to my Rogue 25s...today grey with border rivets.


----------



## houseof999

Carrying my new Cassie today!


----------



## Nana61256

Tammy Leavy said:


> I Just received my Coach Field Tote with the Horse and Carriage print. I wanted it so bad but now that I have it I am on the fence. It is the Pewter/Deep Red with the Varsity Stripes. It is a bit heavy and the hardware is quite heavy too which doesn't help. I also find that the hand straps are close together and feel uncomfortable in the crook of your arm. The attached fabric shoulder strap is wide and kind of awkward,.What do you think? Keep or return? Does anyone else out there own this bag? What do you think of it? Thanks!


Hi, I just saw your post and thought I would chime in.  I had and returned the small Field Tote (the plain one - without the stripe).  I loved the look and function of the bag, but there were issues for me.  First, you are absolutely correct, the chunky hardware on the strap added significant weight to the bag.  I was actually quite surprised by this.  Speaking of the strap, although cute, it was concerning that it would, in time, look dirty.  Unavoidable in my opinion.  Another issue I had with the bag is that after I bought it I learned that the same canvas print (although some in different colors and with graphics) was also being sold simultaneously at the Coach Outlet.  Really, Coach?  That bothered me as I paid full retail boutique store price for the Field Tote.  So, I'll wait for it to go on sale or end up as a retail delete at the outlet.  I will then likely buy it again as I did find the bag functional (it comfortably holds the 25 size bag organizer and my 13" laptop) and it is a cute bag.  Just my two cents.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my Madison Carlyle for work this week! Love this shade of red.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not carrying today but wanted to share my diy reconstructed/painted mini Christie bag.
I have been wanting this combo for so long, so I just diy-ed it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Using my Madison Carlyle for work this week! Love this shade of red.
> View attachment 4638856
> 
> View attachment 4638858


I love this red!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Punkkitten said:


> Vintage Murphy that I customized and then had One Miss Chesea Champlain paint for me. And my Hedy boots


Love!!!
I just got this bag and I was thinking of cutting the strap off to do what you did.  May I see the side where there strap used to be?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Had to force myself out of Cassie & start showing some love back to my Rogue 25s...today grey with border rivets.
> View attachment 4638806


I love how you wrapped the scarf. It's so pretty!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> I love how you wrapped the scarf. It's so pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Carrying my MFF ruby today! Switched out the crossbody strap for a shoulder strap from Amazon. I actually like it better as a shoulder purse! The chain strap that comes with it is slightly too short for me to wear on the shoulder.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Not carrying today but wanted to share my diy reconstructed/painted mini Christie bag.
> I have been wanting this combo for so long, so I just diy-ed it.


 This is so cute! You do amazing things with your bags!


----------



## Punkkitten

Sunshine mama said:


> Love!!!
> I just got this bag and I was thinking of cutting the strap off to do what you did.  May I see the side where there strap used to be?


Thanks, Mama! The strap actually attaches to the d rings on the dowel on top.  I had to remove the original d rings because of verdigris.  I still have the original strap and may put it back on...but I like switching out straps so it's very possible I'll leave it like this.  I added crocodile panels and whipstitching to the sides though


----------



## Sunshine mama

Punkkitten said:


> Thanks, Mama! The strap actually attaches to the d rings on the dowel on top.  I had to remove the original d rings because of verdigris.  I still have the original strap and may put it back on...but I like switching out straps so it's very possible I'll leave it like this.  I added crocodile panels and whipstitching to the sides though


Thank you! That is so cool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> This is so cute! You do amazing things with your bags!


Awww thank you tealocean. You are sooo sweet!


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> Had to force myself out of Cassie & start showing some love back to my Rogue 25s...today grey with border rivets.
> View attachment 4638806


Love that scarf/twily...whatever it is its leopard and I love it


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsGAM said:


> Using my Madison Carlyle for work this week! Love this shade of red.
> View attachment 4638856
> 
> View attachment 4638858


 You're right! It is a beautiful shade of red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Not carrying today but wanted to share my diy reconstructed/painted mini Christie bag.
> I have been wanting this combo for so long, so I just diy-ed it.


You are amazing! Beautiful!


----------



## SandraElle

Metallic Python Caroline.


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> Not carrying today but wanted to share my diy reconstructed/painted mini Christie bag.
> I have been wanting this combo for so long, so I just diy-ed it.


Love love love it!


----------



## Caspin22

SandraElle said:


> Metallic Python Caroline.
> 
> View attachment 4639725



A gorgeous classic!


----------



## Nibb

Using my small Rogue for the past week, it worked well durning dusty house renovations, dogs, and bad weather. I discover that the shoulder strap makes a wonderful emergency dog leash.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nibb said:


> Love love love it!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> You are amazing! Beautiful!


Thank you  radiant Rue!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you  radiant Rue!!!


----------



## houseof999

Just moved into this Cassie since I just bought the scarf for the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Just moved into this Cassie since I just bought the scarf for the bag.
> View attachment 4639920


Soooooo pretty!


----------



## Lake Effect

Punkkitten said:


> Vintage Murphy that I customized and then had One Miss Chesea Champlain paint for me. And my Hedy boots


Wow, just wow!



Sunshine mama said:


> Not carrying today but wanted to share my diy reconstructed/painted mini Christie bag.
> I have been wanting this combo for so long, so I just diy-ed it.


You need your own thread!



Nibb said:


> View attachment 4639768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using my small Rogue for the past week, it worked well durning dusty house renovations, dogs, and bad weather. I discover that the shoulder strap makes a wonderful emergency dog leash.


Hence, dog leash clips! Good move.



houseof999 said:


> Just moved into this Cassie since I just bought the scarf for the bag.
> View attachment 4639920


----------



## Julia T.

tealocean said:


> I love this-so cute and edgy at once.


Thank you


----------



## redwood66

Cypress Bedford.  Such a great and easy bag to carry.


----------



## mrs.JC

Using my Cooper for the first time. I was pleasantly surprised with how much I could fit (aka squeeze) inside.


----------



## Lake Effect

Plaza Large, circa 1990


----------



## tealocean

mrs.JC said:


> Using my Cooper for the first time. I was pleasantly surprised with how much I could fit (aka squeeze) inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640659
> View attachment 4640660


What a beautiful blue!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Plaza Large, circa 1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640767


Snowman looks good on that great black leather! At first I thought your tag said "OK" and thought it was a pun saying you're okay! LOL!


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> Cypress Bedford.  Such a great and easy bag to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4640657


I agree 100%.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> Plaza Large, circa 1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640767


Love this bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

Oxblood Rogue with Prairie Rivets and jeweled Uni. My most used Rogue.


----------



## redwood66

KF tote with Rexy and cypress Bedford.


----------



## tlo

SandraElle said:


> Metallic Python Caroline.
> 
> View attachment 4639725



Gorgeous!  I have this also!  It's stunning!!!


----------



## mrs.JC

My baby Rogue I used for the first time today at the office.  [emoji4]


----------



## Tosa22

mrs.JC said:


> Using my Cooper for the first time. I was pleasantly surprised with how much I could fit (aka squeeze) inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4640659
> View attachment 4640660


The cadet color is so pretty! I have this in sage and it does hold more than I thought it would.


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Oxblood Rogue with Prairie Rivets and jeweled Uni. My most used Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4640937


Beautiful! I love the Prairie Rivets.


----------



## tealocean

mrs.JC said:


> My baby Rogue I used for the first time today at the office.  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641740


 Lovely! I think of them as "baby" bags too.


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Hi all  I am new to Coach and using my first purchased bag at work today. Parker Top Handle 32 with snakeskin handles. Totally in love with this


----------



## Alexa5

Dinky!


----------



## JStew

Charlie 28 in oxblood! Such a versatile color. ❤️


----------



## Valkrie

My navy Dreamer loving this bag.


----------



## carterazo

Rachyrach2k said:


> View attachment 4642006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all  I am new to Coach and using my first purchased bag at work today. Parker Top Handle 32 with snakeskin handles. Totally in love with this


Parker is such a classy bag!
Welcome to our forum! Enjoy all the eyecandy.


----------



## redwood66

First voyage for troupe tote.  Love this bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Its first outing. 30 year old Pocket Bag.


----------



## JStew

Finally found my perfect green bag!  X Runway Turnlock crossbody!


----------



## Narnanz

JStew said:


> Finally found my perfect green bag!  X Runway Turnlock crossbody!
> View attachment 4642362


Ohhh...what a pretty green.


----------



## JStew

Narnanz said:


> Ohhh...what a pretty green.


Thank you! Yes, I love this green.


----------



## Tosa22

JStew said:


> Finally found my perfect green bag!  X Runway Turnlock crossbody!
> View attachment 4642362


I love this green! How much does it fit?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dreamer.


----------



## JStew

Tosa22 said:


> I love this green! How much does it fit?


I haven’t used it yet, but I will definitely put stuff in it tomorrow to find out. It’s small, but the shape will allow it to hold more than it looks I think.


----------



## ansrue

My new to me coach court.


----------



## SEWDimples

Chili Duffle.


----------



## carterazo

JStew said:


> Finally found my perfect green bag!  X Runway Turnlock crossbody!
> View attachment 4642362


Sooo pretty!


----------



## inkfade

Nomad crossbody in aubergine with Etsy strap and Marc Jacobs warning key fob.


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> First voyage for troupe tote.  Love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4642136


I really like this bag. I may have to give it a try.



Narnanz said:


> Its first outing. 30 year old Pocket Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642247


It still looks amazing. I've been on the search for one. I still love vintage Coach bags and leather.



JStew said:


> Finally found my perfect green bag!  X Runway Turnlock crossbody!
> View attachment 4642362


An amazing color. I wonder if these are still around. Please share the style #. TIA.



MiaBorsa said:


> Dreamer.
> 
> View attachment 4642447


This is the most beautiful Dreamer color.



ansrue said:


> My new to me coach court.


Love this bag. 



inkfade said:


> Nomad crossbody in aubergine with Etsy strap and Marc Jacobs warning key fob.
> 
> View attachment 4642688


Very cute. Love the Nomad.


----------



## meepabeep

Small Zippered Pouch.


----------



## JStew

Tosa22 said:


> I love this green! How much does it fit?


Here it is in comparison to my Parker. The slip pocket on the back holds my phone comfortably. What’s pictured fits in addition to my phone, a card case (has a small card size pocket that you can’t see on the inside front plus a zippered compartment on inside back wall). There was also some additional space that could fit 3-4 lipsticks. Alternatively,  it also holds a mini pochette plus phone and card case. Not that I would ever use it to hold a mini pochette. But just to give you an idea.


----------



## JStew

SEWDimples said:


> I really like this bag. I may have to give it a try.
> 
> 
> It still looks amazing. I've been on the search for one. I still love vintage Coach bags and leather.
> 
> 
> An amazing color. I wonder if these are still around. Please share the style #. TIA.
> 
> 
> This is the most beautiful Dreamer color.
> 
> 
> Love this bag.
> 
> 
> Very cute. Love the Nomad.


Thank you! Green is my fav color! I was able to grab the only one that Nordstrom’s had. They are sold out, and not many were made. I did notice some on eBay though. Style #224221JAX. Color is 89698 (B4/Green).


----------



## Tosa22

JStew said:


> Here it is in comparison to my Parker. The slip pocket on the back holds my phone comfortably. What’s pictured fits in addition to my phone, a card case (has a small card size pocket that you can’t see on the inside front plus a zippered compartment on inside back wall). There was also some additional space that could fit 3-4 lipsticks. Alternatively,  it also holds a mini pochette plus phone and card case. Not that I would ever use it to hold a mini pochette. But just to give you an idea.
> View attachment 4643102
> View attachment 4643101
> View attachment 4643105
> View attachment 4643103


Thanks! Looks like I’m adding a new bag to my list


----------



## baghabitz34

My goal for this week was to use a different bag everyday. Coach Bennett on Sunday, Market tote on Monday, black rivet Dreamer Tuesday, Charlie Bucket Wednesday, oxblood Dreamer Thursday and LV neonoe Friday. Really trying to rotate through my collection more.


----------



## houseof999

Date night bag. I made a huge charm for my bag today. Lol!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Date night bag. I made a huge charm for my bag today. Lol!
> View attachment 4643243


What bag did that strap come from? It's adorable with your Gramercy.


----------



## holiday123

JStew said:


> Thank you! Green is my fav color! I was able to grab the only one that Nordstrom’s had. They are sold out, and not many were made. I did notice some on eBay though. Style #224221JAX. Color is 89698 (B4/Green).


I think my SA said these were fall 2020 items and most are available to order through JAX. She sent me a pic of this bag in the purple to see if I wanted, but I definitely like your green better! It's probably too similar in color to my willis 18 though...good for my wallet at least.


----------



## inkfade

Nomad crossbody in burnished saddle with olive Etsy strap. The brown and green look so good together and the strap is super comfy.


----------



## Alexa5

houseof999 said:


> Date night bag. I made a huge charm for my bag today. Lol!
> View attachment 4643243


I like the strap, too!  so cute.


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> I like the strap, too!  so cute.


Thank you! It's a shoulder strap and not long enough to wear crossbody which I usually prefer but I couldn't resist the polka dots!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! It's a shoulder strap and not long enough to wear crossbody which I usually prefer but I couldn't resist the polka dots!


I want one!


----------



## SEWDimples

JStew said:


> Thank you! Green is my fav color! I was able to grab the only one that Nordstrom’s had. They are sold out, and not many were made. I did notice some on eBay though. Style #224221JAX. Color is 89698 (B4/Green).


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Date night bag. I made a huge charm for my bag today. Lol!
> View attachment 4643243



I really like this charm (I want one) on your elegant bag.


----------



## SandraElle

My Grommets Soft Borough got all the attention today.


----------



## JStew

holiday123 said:


> I think my SA said these were fall 2020 items and most are available to order through JAX. She sent me a pic of this bag in the purple to see if I wanted, but I definitely like your green better! It's probably too similar in color to my willis 18 though...good for my wallet at least.


My coach store had the purple one hanging on a mannequin last week. It was the exact style bag I’ve been looking for for a while (but I don’t like purple) so I asked about it.  They said someone had ordered it, but when it came it was smaller than they wanted so they didn’t buy it. A few days later I was browsing looking for new Cassie colors, and stumbled upon the green one at Nordstrom’s. Snatched it up bc green is my favorite color. I was so excited.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> What bag did that strap come from? It's adorable with your Gramercy.


Thank you! It's a Marc Jacobs shoulder strap, sold separately. Found it on sale at SAKS.  There's a webbing strap in polka dot also.  It's currently sold out but you might be able to find it somewhere else. I haven't looked for it. 
https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400010320643
I did see the adjustable webbing strap in polka dots available there also.  I like the gold grommets so I got the short one instead. 
https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCo...544816&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&Ntt=marc+jacobs&N=0


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> I really like this charm (I want one) on your elegant bag.


I didn't have any bag charm I liked on this bag so I just used my pendant with the ball chain and the little Coach tag from my pink Saturn bag charm and put it together.  I might be stealing a lot of pendants from my jewelry drawer and start using them on my bags instead.


----------



## Katinahat

Navy Mercer out today for shopping trip with my daughters.


----------



## holiday123

Casino bound with Willis 18 and new bracelet.


----------



## whateve

Marleigh.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Marleigh.


I love this bag. So sad that I did not get one. It is gorgeous.


----------



## Chihua5

SEWDimples said:


> I love this bag. So sad that I did not get one. It is gorgeous.



Me too,  We can be sad together


----------



## Sarah03

SEWDimples said:


> I love this bag. So sad that I did not get one. It is gorgeous.





Chihua5 said:


> Me too,  We can be sad together


Me, three.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> Me, three.


They are so expensive on the resale markets.


----------



## Sarah03

SEWDimples said:


> They are so expensive on the resale markets.


Right?! I thought I read somewhere on the forum that more colors *might* be coming in the spring. Maybe we will get lucky!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JStew said:


> Finally found my perfect green bag!  X Runway Turnlock crossbody!
> View attachment 4642362


I LOVE this!! Where did you find it??

edit: i see that you mentioned Nordstroms in another post. 

Does anyone know when they are releasing this bag again in other colors?


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE this!! Where did you find it??
> 
> edit: i see that you mentioned Nordstroms in another post.
> 
> Does anyone know when they are releasing this bag again in other colors?


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. Sutton.


----------



## Caspin22

Feeling sassy today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

An oldie but goodie, Ace.


----------



## Winterfell5

SandraElle said:


> My Grommets Soft Borough got all the attention today.
> View attachment 4643402


My daughter has this beautiful bag.  One of Coach’s best!


----------



## houseof999

Moved into this tiny vintage shoulder Purse today.


----------



## Tosa22

Katinahat said:


> Navy Mercer out today for shopping trip with my daughters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4643612


Went shopping with my black Mercer today and got lots of compliments. It’s such a great bag.


----------



## CoachMaven

Shopping in my own closet and decided on Rhyder 33


----------



## holiday123

Troupe carryall with strap from Cooper shoulder. Kind of obsessed with how this pastel side looks with a black background.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Troupe carryall with strap from Cooper shoulder. Kind of obsessed with how this pastel side looks with a black background.


I love this and I love the pink on the sig.  Is that your Cooper strap?


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Prairie Rivets Dakotah.

No flash



Flash


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> I love this and I love the pink on the sig.  Is that your Cooper strap?


Yes it is. I only have a few straps like this where you can really shorten it without all the strap hanging down. Cooper shoulder, Charlie and dreamer are the only ones that I have that have that feature besides the webbed one from Kat. I may look into getting another webbed one in black to use with these bags.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Yes it is. I only have a few straps like this where you can really shorten it without all the strap hanging down. Cooper shoulder, Charlie and dreamer are the only ones that I have that have that feature besides the webbed one from Kat. I may look into getting another webbed one in black to use with these bags.


Oh that gives me an idea for the black strap from the KF academy!  It's all black webbing and adjustable like that.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Oh that gives me an idea for the black strap from the KF academy!  It's all black webbing and adjustable like that.


Yes! I have a mff camera bag like that, but with gunmetal hardware. The one time I wish it was brass lol. There are quite a few on Amazon et al but not sure the quality.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JStew said:


> Finally found my perfect green bag!  X Runway Turnlock crossbody!
> View attachment 4642362


It's very cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Date night bag. I made a huge charm for my bag today. Lol!
> View attachment 4643243


I love it! So cool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I really like this charm (I want one) on your elegant bag.


I want one too!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> I want one too!


I don't remember where I got the necklace from.  You can totally make one yourself! Just grab a pendant you love from your fashion jewelry and borrow the borrow the ball chain and voila!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I don't remember where I got the necklace from.  You can totally make one yourself! Just grab a pendant you love from your fashion jewelry and borrow the borrow the ball chain and voila!


Yeah.  But I like yours! There's just something about the whole look that makes it unique and special.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah.  But I like yours!


Ok I'll see if I can find another one somewhere.


----------



## Lake Effect

JStew said:


> Here it is in comparison to my Parker. The slip pocket on the back holds my phone comfortably. What’s pictured fits in addition to my phone, a card case (has a small card size pocket that you can’t see on the inside front plus a zippered compartment on inside back wall). There was also some additional space that could fit 3-4 lipsticks. Alternatively,  it also holds a mini pochette plus phone and card case. Not that I would ever use it to hold a mini pochette. But just to give you an idea.
> View attachment 4643102
> View attachment 4643101
> View attachment 4643105
> View attachment 4643103


Lol twins on the rescue inhaler. And to join in, a beautiful shade of green.


----------



## Tosa22

Dreamer shoulder bag from the SAS. It's such a cute, little bag.


----------



## Valkrie

I have this big too and love it.  It is the perfect size and not bulky at all.


----------



## Punkkitten

Yesterday's shoulder candy.
My avatar and what I have dubbed Mythic Love (aka customized vintage casino) with a new strap from Village Leathers


----------



## Alexa5

Riley...


----------



## JStew

Going with my gray Prairie Satchel today!


----------



## Lee22

Valkrie said:


> I have this big too and love it.  It is the perfect size and not bulky at all.


Me three but haven't worn it yet. I do have the other version in the color sunrise so expect this one to carry even lovelier


----------



## tealocean

Tosa22 said:


> Dreamer shoulder bag from the SAS. It's such a cute, little bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646740


It's really cute!


----------



## princess69

XL Metallic Julia hobo


----------



## Emilleigh

Saddle rogue with Han and Chewie


----------



## katev

I am carrying my latest rehab project today, it's the Mahogany Legacy Thompson Julia Hobo 11376 from 2008. This is a beautiful bag and I am always a pushover for that gorgeous 65th Anniversary Legacy Striped Lining!

Note that the plain leather hangtag I've used is a replacement. The original hangtag had metal studs and whipstitch details - if you see one like that anywhere please let me know!


----------



## MrsGAM

Forgot to post my bag of the week! I’ve been using my vintage Madison Spence ever since the weekend because of the wet weather we’re having.


I love this little bag! I’d love to have one in another color.


----------



## SEWDimples

This beauty.


----------



## katev

MrsGAM said:


> Forgot to post my bag of the week! I’ve been using my vintage Madison Spence ever since the weekend because of the wet weather we’re having.
> View attachment 4647974
> 
> I love this little bag! I’d love to have one in another color.



Pretty!
I only have one Spence bag and it's Ivory and I am a little afraid to carry it - it's so white and pristine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2131#post-32593495


----------



## houseof999

Pulled out the vintage prairie print camera bag with the tearose turnlock.


----------



## MrsGAM

katev said:


> Pretty!
> I only have one Spence bag and it's Ivory and I am a little afraid to carry it - it's so white and pristine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2131#post-32593495


Your’s is so pretty! I would be afraid to carry it, too! I never carry my bone small Legacy Zip and Chalk Mercer. I wear jeans so often and I’m afraid of dye transfer!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Pulled out the vintage prairie print camera bag with the tearose turnlock.
> View attachment 4648091
> 
> View attachment 4648096


 This is so beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Pulled out the vintage prairie print camera bag with the tearose turnlock.
> View attachment 4648091
> 
> View attachment 4648096


I really like this bag. Bag twin.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Pulled out the vintage prairie print camera bag with the tearose turnlock.
> View attachment 4648091
> 
> View attachment 4648096


I love this bag. I wish they would make it again in more colors.


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Pulled out the vintage prairie print camera bag with the tearose turnlock.
> View attachment 4648091
> 
> View attachment 4648096


That's gorgeous!


----------



## katev

MrsGAM said:


> Your’s is so pretty! I would be afraid to carry it, too! I never carry my bone small Legacy Zip and Chalk Mercer. I wear jeans so often and I’m afraid of dye transfer!



Spraying with Apple Garde is said to help protect bags from color transfer.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I am carrying my latest rehab project today, it's the Mahogany Legacy Thompson Julia Hobo 11376 from 2008. This is a beautiful bag and I am always a pushover for that gorgeous 65th Anniversary Legacy Striped Lining!
> 
> Note that the plain leather hangtag I've used is a replacement. The original hangtag had metal studs and whipstitch details - if you see one like that anywhere please let me know!
> 
> View attachment 4647742
> 
> 
> View attachment 4647743


As usual, always a stunning rehab katev!  I love the lining myself.  I just have one bag with the Legacy lining, an Ergo tote,  but would love to collect more one day.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I love this bag. I wish they would make it again in more colors.


I wish! I hunted down the dark blue version of this last year because they didn't release any more.


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> I wish! I hunted down the dark blue version of this last year because they didn't release any more.


This was the one I wanted, the navy blue, but I was unable to find it in store at the time.  It was like it sold out before I even got a chance to see it.


----------



## katev

MrsGAM said:


> Forgot to post my bag of the week! I’ve been using my vintage Madison Spence ever since the weekend because of the wet weather we’re having.
> View attachment 4647974
> 
> I love this little bag! I’d love to have one in another color.





katev said:


> Pretty!
> I only have one Spence bag and it's Ivory and I am a little afraid to carry it - it's so white and pristine!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ost-for-format.889527/page-2131#post-32593495





MrsGAM said:


> Your’s is so pretty! I would be afraid to carry it, too! I never carry my bone small Legacy Zip and Chalk Mercer. I wear jeans so often and I’m afraid of dye transfer!



Have you seen these catalog pages from the early 1990s that were previously posted by @Hyacinth? They showcase the Spence bags and colors.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Beast


----------



## houseof999

Rainy day today.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

This beauty !


----------



## Caspin22

houseof999 said:


> Rainy day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648508



Classic!!  I love Sophia.


----------



## houseof999

Caspin22 said:


> Classic!!  I love Sophia.


I love diagonal pleats! I almost bought the other colors too because I like a pop of bright color when it rains.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

the rogue in saddle was not on my radar until now. Gorgeous bag!


Emilleigh said:


> Saddle rogue with Han and Chewie


----------



## Lee22

First time out. Received tons of compliments at lunch today. Folks can’t believe the beautiful craftsmanship and some were surprised it was Coach. I was a bit concerned about the weight because I have been wearing the smaller version but all good. Am glad I kept her.


----------



## Narnanz

First time using my 20 year old Ramblers Legacy...didnt want to carry heaps of crap around today so she is perfect.


----------



## whateve

Lee22 said:


> First time out. Received tons of compliments at lunch today. Folks can’t believe the beautiful craftsmanship and some were surprised it was Coach. I was a bit concerned about the weight because I have been wearing the smaller version but all good. Am glad I kept her.
> 
> View attachment 4648696


Now that I have the bigger one, I'm curious about the smaller one. I don't find mine to be too heavy; I think it is because the strap is thick enough.


----------



## Lee22

whateve said:


> Now that I have the bigger one, I'm curious about the smaller one. I don't find mine to be too heavy; I think it is because the strap is thick enough.


I think it is because I purchased the smaller one first and was using it on a regular basis then when I loaded up the regular size, I could feel the difference in weight.  Here is a side by side comparison. And you can see the smaller strap size too. Never really did a comparison until now....and the smaller one also holds all my items...and obvious less bulky but I still like both


----------



## whateve

Lee22 said:


> I think it is because I purchased the smaller one first and was using it on a regular basis then when I loaded up the regular size, I could feel the difference in weight.  Here is a side by side comparison. And you can see the smaller strap size too. Never really did a comparison until now....and the smaller one also holds all my items...and obvious less bulky but I still like both


Thanks for the comparison photos! The big one is way bigger than I need. The small is adorable!


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> Thanks for the comparison photos! The big one is way bigger than I need. The small is adorable!


Keep saying that!  I am still trying to avoid the Marleigh. Remind me regularly that it is large.  Lol


----------



## redwood66

Ready for tomorrow for first time out.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> I think it is because I purchased the smaller one first and was using it on a regular basis then when I loaded up the regular size, I could feel the difference in weight.  Here is a side by side comparison. And you can see the smaller strap size too. Never really did a comparison until now....and the smaller one also holds all my items...and obvious less bulky but I still like both


I still want a Marleigh.


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> Keep saying that!  I am still trying to avoid the Marleigh. Remind me regularly that it is large.  Lol


I hear that. My SA keep telling me saddle 20 is available. Must not buy. Then I have to remind myself I have saddle Willis 18 and don't need Marleigh too.


----------



## SEWDimples

KH Love tote.


----------



## Soniaa

No bag..just slgs and all required for running errands. Failed to remember to post here before tehe!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Rainy day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648508


Lovely. I was at a consignment shop last week and someone was obviously unloading a whole bunch of patent leather Coach bags, looked like a larger, Carly type style. Gorgeous colors. This bag makes me want to go get one for rainy days


----------



## Lake Effect

Playing catch up!


inkfade said:


> Nomad crossbody in aubergine with Etsy strap and Marc Jacobs warning key fob.
> 
> View attachment 4642688


Love that strap. It did make me LOL 



meepabeep said:


> Small Zippered Pouch.
> View attachment 4643001


 Is that a made in NYC bag??



houseof999 said:


> Oh it looks so good with multiple hangtags! Love it!! I think I'll pull mine out soon since the rain is gone.


So glad you got me thinking on color contrasting/coordinating!



houseof999 said:


> Moved into this tiny vintage shoulder Purse today.
> View attachment 4645282


A couple of years ago, there were two of these listed on GW online, maybe a week or so apart. I just didn’t have the extra cash then. Did you score one of them??



Narnanz said:


> First time using my 20 year old Ramblers Legacy...didnt want to carry heaps of crap around today so she is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648746


That is a real find, a vintage bag in Camel in such good condition  (assuming you did not pay $300 for it, they are out there for crazy money!) I am not crazy about nickel hardware, but I might cave for a bag like this.


----------



## CoachMaven

Lake Effect said:


> Lovely. I was at a consignment shop last week and someone was obviously unloading a whole bunch of patent leather Coach bags, looked like a larger, Carly type style. Gorgeous colors. This bag makes me want to go get one for rainy days


Sounds like the Katerina. I had that one in paprika. I also had this patent pleated Juliette like @houseof999 in black. I think that is the only bag I regret selling....


----------



## Lake Effect

CoachMaven said:


> Sounds like the Katerina. I had that one in paprika. I also had this patent pleated Juliette like @houseof999 in black. I think that is the only bag I regret selling....


There was a warm pink, pastel lavender and a pastel green. All looking like new . . . The shop posts on Instagram.


----------



## musiclover

At dinner yesterday with my Nolita prairie bud Satchel and patent strawberry dipped chocolate purse charm


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> That is a real find, a vintage bag in Camel in such good condition  (assuming you did not pay $300 for it, they are out there for crazy money!) I am not crazy about nickel hardware, but I might cave for a bag like this.


Was very lucky with this one...about NZ$115 including shipping and taxes.


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Melody in cadet blue (not the 29) Just got one of my bags cleaned and conditioned and picked up some extra 20% jewelry too.


----------



## Whereami

katev said:


> I am carrying my latest rehab project today, it's the Mahogany Legacy Thompson Julia Hobo 11376 from 2008. This is a beautiful bag and I am always a pushover for that gorgeous 65th Anniversary Legacy Striped Lining!
> 
> Note that the plain leather hangtag I've used is a replacement. The original hangtag had metal studs and whipstitch details - if you see one like that anywhere please let me know!
> 
> View attachment 4647742
> 
> 
> View attachment 4647743


This is such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## katev

Whereami said:


> This is such a gorgeous bag.


Thank you, I've been getting a lot of compliments on it!


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassie...


----------



## muchstuff

Absurdly happy with this bag, must take a serious look for older Coach bags...


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> At dinner yesterday with my Nolita prairie bud Satchel and patent strawberry dipped chocolate purse charm
> View attachment 4649343


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Cassie...
> View attachment 4649579


 Is this the one you dyed? It looks professionally done!


----------



## Teagaggle

tealocean said:


> Is this the one you dyed? It looks professionally done!


Yes! Thank you! I use it sooooo much & there has not been any signs of wear.


----------



## carterazo

Red Rogue to brighten up a rainy day.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> At dinner yesterday with my Nolita prairie bud Satchel and patent strawberry dipped chocolate purse charm
> View attachment 4649343



This bag is so pretty and unique — I especially like the charm you picked for it.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Absurdly happy with this bag, must take a serious look for older Coach bags...
> View attachment 4649690



I love your expression “absurdly happy” .  It is a beauty and very much your style.


----------



## CoachMaven

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue to brighten up a rainy day.


One of my all time favorites!


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. Mason.


----------



## siditty

My rivets rogue


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue to brighten up a rainy day.


You did it to me again!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue to brighten up a rainy day.


This is a beautiful, Rogue, C!  It can chase any number of clouds and raindrops away!


----------



## houseof999

Decided to carry my new lunch pail today. Love this size!


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue to brighten up a rainy day.


 So so lovely!


RuedeNesle said:


> You did it to me again!


 This red beauty makes me swoon too.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Decided to carry my new lunch pail today. Love this size!
> View attachment 4650535
> View attachment 4650536


I found you!  You do look great!  You know I also really like your naturally curly hair.


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> I found you!  You do look great!  You know I also really like your naturally curly hair.



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Decided to carry my new lunch pail today. Love this size!
> View attachment 4650535
> View attachment 4650536


  It looks great on you! Thanks for the mod shot!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Ok I'll see if I can find another one somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646354


Hehehe. Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> This beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4648054


The fox(?) is perfect for this bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I love diagonal pleats! I almost bought the other colors too because I like a pop of bright color when it rains.


Me too!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> I think it is because I purchased the smaller one first and was using it on a regular basis then when I loaded up the regular size, I could feel the difference in weight.  Here is a side by side comparison. And you can see the smaller strap size too. Never really did a comparison until now....and the smaller one also holds all my items...and obvious less bulky but I still like both


The small one is soooo adorable!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Hehehe. Thank you.


I can't find it!  I found a blue one with a much smaller shape but this is the closest one I could find! 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/651051...ace-bright-blue?ref=shop_home_active_93&pro=1


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Decided to carry my new lunch pail today. Love this size!
> View attachment 4650535
> View attachment 4650536


Looks so cute on you House! ❤️


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks so cute on you House! ❤️


Thank you!


----------



## JStew

Taking my adorable little Hadley Hobo 21 out for the first time today. I love how soft and squishy the leather is on this bag. ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

JStew said:


> Taking my adorable little Hadley Hobo 21 out for the first time today. I love how soft and squishy the leather is on this bag. ❤️
> View attachment 4650886


Oh this is beautiful. I love red + squishy + soft! 
How small is this bag? 21 sounds pretty cute!


----------



## redwood66

I ended up not using the blue troupe tote and packing it back up as it might get returned for the new rogue. 

Instead using the goatskin Marleigh.


----------



## JStew

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh this is beautiful. I love red + squishy + soft!
> How small is this bag? 21 sounds pretty cute!


It’s such a great size. Fits more than it looks bc it’s one open space inside. It’s also all leather inside.
Here’s a pic. I have a mini pochette, wallet, small pouch, inhaler, and a pen in it and there’s plenty of space for more. Could fit sunglasses and probably another mini pochette.

They are on sale at Macy’s right now for $165. Blue, red, and pink.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JStew said:


> Taking my adorable little Hadley Hobo 21 out for the first time today. I love how soft and squishy the leather is on this bag. ❤️
> View attachment 4650886


 


Sunshine mama said:


> *Oh this is beautiful. I love red + squishy + soft! *
> How small is this bag? 21 sounds pretty cute!


What she said!


----------



## tealocean

JStew said:


> Taking my adorable little Hadley Hobo 21 out for the first time today. I love how soft and squishy the leather is on this bag. ❤️
> View attachment 4650886


This is so cute and looks nice with your colorful pouch! I love the color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JStew said:


> It’s such a great size. Fits more than it looks bc it’s one open space inside. It’s also all leather inside.
> Here’s a pic. I have a mini pochette, wallet, small pouch, inhaler, and a pen in it and there’s plenty of space for more. Could fit sunglasses and probably another mini pochette.
> 
> They are on sale at Macy’s right now for $165. Blue, red, and pink.
> View attachment 4651056
> View attachment 4651055


Wow it is so cute.  Thank you for the pics. I really LOVE it when the inside is also leather. So luxurious!


----------



## ditzydi

I’ve been carrying my LV Twice in noir empriente and my Coach wild hearts leopard wristlet.  It holds all my lipglosses, lotion and hand sanitizer.  Sometimes I‘ll throw my keys in it too.


----------



## musiclover

I’m trying to use all my bags this year. Here’s my city tote in navy pebbled leather. It was a department store purchase. 


And what’s in my bag...I like lots of colour particularly when the lining is dark.


----------



## muchstuff

Loving this bag...


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I’m trying to use all my bags this year. Here’s my city tote in navy pebbled leather. It was a department store purchase.
> View attachment 4651300
> 
> And what’s in my bag...I like lots of colour particularly when the lining is dark.
> View attachment 4651301


 You have happy contents.  What a stunning shade of blue on your LV case!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> You have happy contents.  What a stunning shade of blue on your LV case!


Thanks, TO!  I do like happy bag full of cute stuff.  

The blue monogram is my pocket organizer. It has a very nice organization of card slots and pockets. It was one of my “blue purchases” from last year including a blue monogram LV scarf, the Coach 1941 tearose clutch, my Coach navy rivets 25, denim tearose shoulder strap, cadet blue medium zip around wallet and my Hawaiian passport holder.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Thanks, TO!  I do like happy bag full of cute stuff.
> 
> The blue monogram is my pocket organizer. It has a very nice organization of card slots and pockets. It was one of my “blue purchases” from last year including a blue monogram LV scarf, the Coach 1941 tearose clutch, my Coach navy rivets 25, denim tearose shoulder strap, cadet blue medium zip around wallet and my Hawaiian passport holder.


You know I always enjoy seeing your beautiful blues and fun HK! That sounds like a great organizer-beautiful and useful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Thanks, TO!  I do like happy bag full of cute stuff.
> 
> The blue monogram is my pocket organizer. It has a very nice organization of card slots and pockets. It was one of my “blue purchases” from last year including a blue monogram LV scarf, the Coach 1941 tearose clutch, my Coach navy rivets 25, denim tearose shoulder strap, cadet blue medium zip around wallet and my Hawaiian passport holder.


Beautiful everything!
How is the blue monogram wearing?


----------



## iuvcoach

Finally found a Cassie I had to have. This color is amazing and the hardware is perfect with it!!! 
Aurora Cassie with her accessories for now.


----------



## Caspin22

Sunshine mama said:


> I really LOVE it when the inside is also leather. So luxurious!



I am a total whore for bags with leather interiors...    Bedford is amazing inside, as are some of the KH leather totes.


----------



## FloraDB

Teagaggle said:


> Cassie...
> View attachment 4649579


There she is! I have wanted to a close-up of your avatar forever! She's a beauty


----------



## FloraDB

Alexa5 said:


> Riley...
> 
> View attachment 4646927


Wait, hold on. Where and how did you get a Kaffe Riley?


----------



## Kidclarke

Rexy today!


----------



## Alexa5

FloraDB said:


> Wait, hold on. Where and how did you get a Kaffe Riley?


It was a lucky find by another TPF'r.  There was one other with a different pattern as well.  We think they are samples and the person that had them sold them on the resale market.  I know, I feel very lucky as it is the print I really wanted in a size of bag that I like


----------



## FloraDB

Alexa5 said:


> It was a lucky find by another TPF'r.  There was one other with a different pattern as well.  We think they are samples and the person that had them sold them on the resale market.  I know, I feel very lucky as it is the print I really wanted in a size of bag that I like


Wow, I am jealous, not going to lie. My favorite pattern is flowers so when Kaffe collab came out I lost my mind. Riley is my favorite of small bags.I tried dinkies, parkers too, but this one is just the right size, stretches to accommodate extra stuff pretty well and wears nicely. I would have died if I saw one!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Tabby.


----------



## Valkrie

My black Drifter


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Black drifter


----------



## Icecaramellatte

iuvcoach said:


> Finally found a Cassie I had to have. This color is amazing and the hardware is perfect with it!!!
> Aurora Cassie with her accessories for now.


I just saw this on an international site and was curious about it. I also saw a dark green one that I want to see up close.  Will they debut in U.S. stores soon?


----------



## iuvcoach

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just saw this on an international site and was curious about it. I also saw a dark green one that I want to see up close.  Will they debut in U.S. stores soon?



There is a dark green called Pine that is out now. Not sure if that is the color you are talking about or not.


----------



## SEWDimples

Dreamer Tote.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Decided to carry my new lunch pail today. Love this size!
> View attachment 4650535
> View attachment 4650536


So cute. I have purple color.



Sunshine mama said:


> The fox(?) is perfect for this bag!!!


Thanks!


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> So cute. I have purple color.


I have that too! Scored it for $50 on PM.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> You know I always enjoy seeing your beautiful blues and fun HK! That sounds like a great organizer-beautiful and useful.


Yes, it’s a great little SLG with lots of well-placed card slots and two pockets. I don’t fill it up to keep it from stretching too much.  That said, I have 5-7 cards in it at a time, and a couple of folded bills. 


Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful everything!
> How is the blue monogram wearing?


Thank you, SSM!  The blue monogram is holding up well. I’ve used the pocket organizer everyday for almost a month as my main card case. The glazing is intact and it’s not looking worn at all.


----------



## tealocean

iuvcoach said:


> Finally found a Cassie I had to have. This color is amazing and the hardware is perfect with it!!!
> Aurora Cassie with her accessories for now.


Sweet Cassie! I love all your pink.


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> One of my all time favorites!





RuedeNesle said:


> You did it to me again!





musiclover said:


> This is a beautiful, Rogue, C!  It can chase any number of clouds and raindrops away!





tealocean said:


> So so lovely!
> This red beauty makes me swoon too.



Thanks so much ladies! This red makes me happy.


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> I’m trying to use all my bags this year. Here’s my city tote in navy pebbled leather. It was a department store purchase.
> View attachment 4651300
> 
> And what’s in my bag...I like lots of colour particularly when the lining is dark.
> View attachment 4651301


Love that legacy stripe! I missed out on one on ebay. It was a good price, but I forgot about it  for days and then it was too late.


----------



## carterazo

muchstuff said:


> Loving this bag...
> View attachment 4651325


Soooo yummy!


----------



## carterazo

iuvcoach said:


> Finally found a Cassie I had to have. This color is amazing and the hardware is perfect with it!!!
> Aurora Cassie with her accessories for now.


Love it all. Congrats! She's a beauty.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Love that legacy stripe! I missed out on one on ebay. It was a good price, but I forgot about it  for days and then it was too late.


Thanks, C!  I wish I was interested in Coach earlier to have a few more Legacy stripe pieces myself.  This little wristlet is all I have, besides my Ergo tote which has the legacy lining.


----------



## iuvcoach

carterazo said:


> Love it all. Congrats! She's a beauty.


Thank you!!



tealocean said:


> Sweet Cassie! I love all your pink.


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Today I'm using my Coach x Rodarte alligator courier bag.


----------



## FloraDB

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my Coach x Rodarte alligator courier bag.


That's a truly beautiful bag.


----------



## Valkrie

carterazo said:


> Soooo yummy!


I have this bag too!  I haven't carried her in along time.  I actually thought about selling her but I like it too much.


----------



## Antonia

FloraDB said:


> That's a truly beautiful bag.


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Yes, it’s a great little SLG with lots of well-placed card slots and two pockets. I don’t fill it up to keep it from stretching too much.  That said, I have 5-7 cards in it at a time, and a couple of folded bills.
> 
> Thank you, SSM!  The blue monogram is holding up well. I’ve used the pocket organizer everyday for almost a month as my main card case. The glazing is intact and it’s not looking worn at all.


Thank you! Do you stuff the coin card holder or not?


----------



## Caspin22

Old school today with big mama Sage in Jade.


----------



## inkfade

Not a Coach bag, but Coach Rexy charm hitching a ride on my MJ mini tag tote. Love the glitter!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my Coach x Rodarte alligator courier bag.


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Tabby.
> 
> View attachment 4651834



It's gorgeous honey


----------



## Narnanz

Short hrs of work so changed into my 30 year old Pocket bag with her new charm. I added a watch charm to it this morning to see how it goes with it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my Coach x Rodarte alligator courier bag.


What a great bag!


----------



## artax two

Narnanz said:


> Short hrs of work so changed into my 30 year old Pocket bag with her new charm. I added a watch charm to it this morning to see how it goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652576
> View attachment 4652577


Looks great, I love that charm.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Caspin22 said:


> Old school today with big mama Sage in Jade.
> 
> View attachment 4652435


Love that color!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> What a great bag!


Thank you BeachBagGal!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Carried this beauty today.


----------



## LuvsElvis

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4652769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carried this beauty today.


Very Pretty!!! I have her sister..(Black Python Floral)


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my Coach x Rodarte alligator courier bag.


 Soooo pretty !


----------



## SEWDimples

Antonia said:


> Today I'm using my Coach x Rodarte alligator courier bag.


Absolutely gorgeous! I wanted this bag.i keep missing it on the resale market.


----------



## Aku_no_Hana

I can't seem to stop taking this black Willis with me everyday lately.


----------



## reginatina

Teagaggle said:


> Yes! Thank you! I use it sooooo much & there has not been any signs of wear.



You dyed this?  That’s amazing!  I really need to come to the forum more frequently. And is that strap from a different bag?  

Beautifully done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katev

muchstuff said:


> Absurdly happy with this bag, must take a serious look for older Coach bags...
> View attachment 4649690



Me too! My mahogany Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo 12378 is one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## tealocean

Caspin22 said:


> Old school today with big mama Sage in Jade.
> 
> View attachment 4652435


This color is beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

Chalk Borough yesterday and today.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Narnanz said:


> Short hrs of work so changed into my 30 year old Pocket bag with her new charm. I added a watch charm to it this morning to see how it goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652576
> View attachment 4652577



Very pretty! May I ask where the charm came from?


----------



## Narnanz

LaVisioneer said:


> Very pretty! May I ask where the charm came from?


The heart is just a keyring and the clock I found for $2 at hospice shop...it wasnt attached to anything so I dont know what it came from.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Chalk Borough yesterday and today.



This white beauty looks so pristine and breathtakingly beautiful


----------



## princess69

Cassie No. 6


----------



## MKB0925

princess69 said:


> Cassie No. 6
> View attachment 4653042


Love the contrast of colors!!


----------



## Teagaggle

reginatina said:


> You dyed this?  That’s amazing!  I really need to come to the forum more frequently. And is that strap from a different bag?
> 
> Beautifully done. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! Yes, strap from another bag...can't remember which though.


----------



## Teagaggle

princess69 said:


> Cassie No. 6
> View attachment 4653042


I saw this in person & was surprised at how much I liked the color combo. Much prettier in person!


----------



## princess69

Teagaggle said:


> I saw this in person & was surprised at how much I liked the color combo. Much prettier in person!


I totally agree!  I wasn't expecting to like it as much as I do.


----------



## princess69

MKB0925 said:


> Love the contrast of colors!!


Thanks!  It coordinates with more outfits than I thought it would.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thanks to @CoachMaven for posting her Carly bag in the "Coach Rehab and Rescue Club" and to @Narnanz  for alerting me! I immediately started searching ebay and poshmark for a red Carly. Before I went total copy cat I reminded myself I didn't need the larger size. My day to day stuff fits perfectly! My latest red !  She was delivered this afternoon and I'm already carrying her. And I love the D ring! I miss that in Coach bags.


----------



## Bagmedic

Iamminda said:


> This white beauty looks so pristine and breathtakingly beautiful


And so unexpected for this time of year!  Refreshing!


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to @CoachMaven for posting her Carly bag in the "Coach Rehab and Rescue Club" and to @Narnanz  for alerting me! I immediately started searching ebay and poshmark for a red Carly. Before I went total copy cat I reminded myself I didn't need the larger size. My day to day stuff fits perfectly! My latest red !  She was delivered this afternoon and I'm already carrying her. And I love the D ring! I miss that in Coach bags.
> View attachment 4653478
> View attachment 4653479


It is a fabulous red...looks such great leather.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> It is a fabulous red...looks such great leather.


Thanks! Yes, the leather is great. I'm so happy I found one in such good condition. No marks inside or out. Thanks again for the alerting me!


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! Yes, the leather is great. I'm so happy I found one in such good condition. No marks inside or out. Thanks again for the alerting me!


Hey...its a red bag..we all look out for you here...wouldnt want to miss out on another for your collection


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Hey...its a red bag..we all look out for you here...wouldnt want to miss out on another for your collection


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to @CoachMaven for posting her Carly bag in the "Coach Rehab and Rescue Club" and to @Narnanz  for alerting me! I immediately started searching ebay and poshmark for a red Carly. Before I went total copy cat I reminded myself I didn't need the larger size. My day to day stuff fits perfectly! My latest red !  She was delivered this afternoon and I'm already carrying her. And I love the D ring! I miss that in Coach bags.
> View attachment 4653478
> View attachment 4653479



Beautiful—this bag has your name all over it . Congrats and enjoy


----------



## LaVisioneer

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to @CoachMaven for posting her Carly bag in the "Coach Rehab and Rescue Club" and to @Narnanz  for alerting me! I immediately started searching ebay and poshmark for a red Carly. Before I went total copy cat I reminded myself I didn't need the larger size. My day to day stuff fits perfectly! My latest red !  She was delivered this afternoon and I'm already carrying her. And I love the D ring! I miss that in Coach bags.
> View attachment 4653478
> View attachment 4653479



Ever since the red Carly post I've been looking online for a Carly, too!  Hoping to find a plum one for the right price at some point 

Yours is also beautiful! 

@Narnanz I think you must be the expert in finding old Coach bags in nice colors!


----------



## Slink2015

Got my new love all filled up! It was delivered this afternoon. I doubt I’ll be using anything else for a while. Can’t get over this color!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! Do you stuff the coin card holder or not?


Hi SSM, sorry for the delay.  Mine is the pocket organizer.  It has no coin holder.  I know the style you're talking about.  But I would say I am more of a card user, less about cash and coins so that's why I chose this one.  I have the round coin case and the Rosalie coin purse to hold cash when I use it.

I took these pictures of my pocket organizer to show you,

Front


Back


Inside


----------



## whateve

Slink2015 said:


> Got my new love all filled up! It was delivered this afternoon. I doubt I’ll be using anything else for a while. Can’t get over this color!


It's beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to @CoachMaven for posting her Carly bag in the "Coach Rehab and Rescue Club" and to @Narnanz  for alerting me! I immediately started searching ebay and poshmark for a red Carly. Before I went total copy cat I reminded myself I didn't need the larger size. My day to day stuff fits perfectly! My latest red !  She was delivered this afternoon and I'm already carrying her. And I love the D ring! I miss that in Coach bags.
> View attachment 4653478
> View attachment 4653479


 I love your red, and thank you for the shot of all the little things inside, RN!



Slink2015 said:


> Got my new love all filled up! It was delivered this afternoon. I doubt I’ll be using anything else for a while. Can’t get over this color!


 Slink, this is beautiful! Is it dark turquoise?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful—this bag has your name all over it . Congrats and enjoy


Hi Minda! 
Thanks!  I've only carried her twice today, but I already know she's the bag for me! 



LaVisioneer said:


> Ever since the red Carly post I've been looking online for a Carly, too!  Hoping to find a plum one for the right price at some point
> 
> Yours is also beautiful!
> 
> @Narnanz I think you must be the expert in finding old Coach bags in nice colors!


Hi LV!
 I feel better knowing I'm not the only one hypnotized by Carly! Good luck with your search for a plum bag!

Thanks very much!


----------



## Slink2015

tealocean said:


> I love your red, and thank you for the shot of all the little things inside, RN!
> 
> Slink, this is beautiful! Is it dark turquoise?


It’s called hunter green! I usually don’t like green, but HAD to have this one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> I love your red, and thank you for the shot of all the little things inside, RN!


Hi TO! 
Thanks!  You're welcome! Since Carly has two sizes I thought it would be good to show what can fit inside the smaller size.


----------



## CoachMaven

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to @CoachMaven for posting her Carly bag in the "Coach Rehab and Rescue Club" and to @Narnanz  for alerting me! I immediately started searching ebay and poshmark for a red Carly. Before I went total copy cat I reminded myself I didn't need the larger size. My day to day stuff fits perfectly! My latest red !  She was delivered this afternoon and I'm already carrying her. And I love the D ring! I miss that in Coach bags.
> View attachment 4653478
> View attachment 4653479


Sorry for the enabling! It's gorgeous!


----------



## JStew

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to @CoachMaven for posting her Carly bag in the "Coach Rehab and Rescue Club" and to @Narnanz  for alerting me! I immediately started searching ebay and poshmark for a red Carly. Before I went total copy cat I reminded myself I didn't need the larger size. My day to day stuff fits perfectly! My latest red !  She was delivered this afternoon and I'm already carrying her. And I love the D ring! I miss that in Coach bags.
> View attachment 4653478
> View attachment 4653479


I remember those! Love your red one. ❤️ I have the small Carly and an old bleeker duffle from the 90’s/early 2000’s in storage somewhere.  I should dig them out.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> Sorry for the enabling! It's gorgeous!


I wish you were sorry more often! 
Thanks!


----------



## CoachMaven

LaVisioneer said:


> Ever since the red Carly post I've been looking online for a Carly, too!  Hoping to find a plum one for the right price at some point
> 
> Yours is also beautiful!
> 
> @Narnanz I think you must be the expert in finding old Coach bags in nice colors!


Man, I am influencing people all over the forum with the older styles. First the revival of the Ergo tote, now Carly!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JStew said:


> I remember those! Love your red one. ❤️ I have the small Carly and an old bleeker duffle from the 90’s/early 2000’s in storage somewhere.  I should dig them out.


Hi JS!
Thanks! Yes! You should get Carly and Bleeker out of storage and enjoy carrying them again!


----------



## CoachMaven

RuedeNesle said:


> I wish you were sorry more often!
> Thanks!


But this bag was meant for you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> But this bag was meant for you!


It really is!


----------



## madisonave5011

Boom #BOTD


----------



## Narnanz

CoachMaven said:


> Man, I am influencing people all over the forum with the older styles. First the revival of the Ergo tote, now Carly!


CoachMaven-The Trendsetter.....change your name change your name...oh god...now I have Destinys Child in my head.


----------



## redwood66

madisonave5011 said:


> Boom #BOTD


Gosh I love this bag every time I see it.  What is the style # please?


----------



## Whereami

carterazo said:


> Red Rogue to brighten up a rainy day.


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Alexa5

KF patchwork marleigh


----------



## CoachMaven

Narnanz said:


> CoachMaven-The Trendsetter.....change your name change your name...oh god...now I have Destinys Child in my head.


Hahaha!


----------



## siditty

My colorblock saddle


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. Madison.


----------



## Sarah03

Cooper


----------



## madisonave5011

redwood66 said:


> Gosh I love this bag every time I see it.  What is the style # please?


75609, I believe it’s sold out. When I ordered it was the last one in JAX


----------



## MiaKay

siditty said:


> My colorblock saddle



I adore this style! The new saddle bag has all those unnecessary additions. Why did they change something that was perfect


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> Cooper


This is so pretty, Sarah, with the jewelled bow purse charm!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Cooper



The Cooper in this color is SO gorgeous — and to add that pretty bow charm too, man, it’s too much for my heart to handle, lol.


----------



## Sarah03

musiclover said:


> This is so pretty, Sarah, with the jewelled bow purse charm!


Thank you!


Iamminda said:


> The Cooper in this color is SO gorgeous — and to add that pretty bow charm too, man, it’s too much for my heart to handle, lol.


Aww! Thank you! I love this combo, too. Shopping in my closet has been fun lately!


----------



## Bagmedic

siditty said:


> My colorblock saddle


Love the hangtag!  Was that a commissioned piece from Chelsea?


----------



## redwood66

Ace in bordeaux.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Hi SSM, sorry for the delay.  Mine is the pocket organizer.  It has no coin holder.  I know the style you're talking about.  But I would say I am more of a card user, less about cash and coins so that's why I chose this one.  I have the round coin case and the Rosalie coin purse to hold cash when I use it.
> 
> I took these pictures of my pocket organizer to show you,
> 
> Front
> View attachment 4653537
> 
> Back
> View attachment 4653538
> 
> Inside
> View attachment 4653543


Thank you. It's gorgeous and looks new!


----------



## Sunshine mama

redwood66 said:


> Ace in bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 4654834


Oh I REALLY love the touch of orange with this Bordeaux! Never would have thought of it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Slink2015 said:


> Got my new love all filled up! It was delivered this afternoon. I doubt I’ll be using anything else for a while. Can’t get over this color!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to @CoachMaven for posting her Carly bag in the "Coach Rehab and Rescue Club" and to @Narnanz  for alerting me! I immediately started searching ebay and poshmark for a red Carly. Before I went total copy cat I reminded myself I didn't need the larger size. My day to day stuff fits perfectly! My latest red !  She was delivered this afternoon and I'm already carrying her. And I love the D ring! I miss that in Coach bags.
> View attachment 4653478
> View attachment 4653479


Such a beautiful red bag! Looks really squishy too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Caspin22 said:


> I am a total whore for bags with leather interiors...    Bedford is amazing inside, as are some of the KH leather totes.


Hahaha! Me too!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Short hrs of work so changed into my 30 year old Pocket bag with her new charm. I added a watch charm to it this morning to see how it goes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652576
> View attachment 4652577


Love the clock charm! So gonna copy and paste this idea!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautiful red bag! Looks really squishy too!


Thanks SM! 
It's pretty squishy, which came in handy when it was stuffed in my mailbox.


----------



## Sunshine mama

madisonave5011 said:


> Boom #BOTD


Such an awesome bag and an awesome picture!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sarah03 said:


> Cooper


This bag + the charm are perfectly so pretty!


----------



## CoachMaven

I FINALLY moved out of my new to me red Carly and decided on my Rogue 25.


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Aww! Thank you! I love this combo, too. Shopping in my closet has been fun lately!


Sarah, your avatar is so colourful with your LV wallet. Are you still enjoying using it?  What style is it again?


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> I FINALLY moved out of my new to me red Carly and decided on my Rogue 25.
> View attachment 4654957


I love this bag!  I am going to have this one to my list of “the ones that got away.”  Now I have this little beauty and the Borough Grommets to pine after.


----------



## CoachMaven

musiclover said:


> I love this bag!  I am going to have this one to my list of “the ones that got away.”  Now I have this little beauty and the Borough Grommets to pine after.


You could probably find this bag through a Coach Outlet Found Order. I see it on the FOS from time to time. Do you have a Coach Outlet nearby?


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> You could probably find this bag through a Coach Outlet Found Order. I see it on the FOS from time to time. Do you have a Coach Outlet nearby?


Thank you for the tips, CM, but I’m going to truly have to pine after it. I’m up to five Rogues (dark denim, saddle, black rivets, and chalk and navy rivets in the 25) and I’m already over my personal limit by one. I love these five and dare not bring another into the fold.  Your photo is so bright and clear I felt my heart thump when I saw the beautiful green and rivets. 

I thought I saw it recently on FOS but with all the talk about receiving bags with flaws and such, I’m even more reluctant.  So I’ll admire from afar and enjoy looking at yours and others’ pics!


----------



## CoachMaven

musiclover said:


> Thank you for the tips, CM, but I’m going to truly have to pine after it. I’m up to five Rogues (dark denim, saddle, black rivets, and chalk and navy rivets in the 25) and I’m already over my personal limit by one. I love these five and dare not bring another into the fold.  Your photo is so bright and clear I felt my heart thump when I saw the beautiful green and rivets.
> 
> I thought I saw it recently on FOS but with all the talk about receiving bags with flaws and such, I’m even more reluctant.  So I’ll admire from afar and enjoy looking at yours and others’ pics!


I understand, I have three regular sized, this 25,  and one satchel style. When they started deep discounting the Rogues last year because they were discontinued, it took all my willpower to not add any additional to the collection. I almost got the navy with rivets myself, that's a gorgeous 25!


----------



## whateve

Pink Parker.


----------



## Sarah03

musiclover said:


> Sarah, your avatar is so colourful with your LV wallet. Are you still enjoying using it?  What style is it again?


Thank you! It’s a Victorine wallet, but I can’t remember the exact name for the pattern. Something to do with “tropical.”


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Pink Parker.


Oh I love this one....as Ive sai one of the few pinks that I like. I have to ask a question. One of my false turnlocks has become a little loose on my Parker....it rattles when I use the bag. any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Oh I love this one....as Ive sai one of the few pinks that I like. I have to ask a question. One of my false turnlocks has become a little loose on my Parker....it rattles when I use the bag. any ideas on how to fix it?


I really have no idea. I've seen several where they have broken off. Maybe some glue?


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I really have no idea. I've seen several where they have broken off. Maybe some glue?


Yes think that might be all I can do...Will the parker dunk ok...thought I would give it a clean before fixing.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Yes think that might be all I can do...Will the parker dunk ok...thought I would give it a clean before fixing.


I have no idea about that either. Mine was in great condition when I bought it.


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> I understand, I have three regular sized, this 25,  and one satchel style. When they started deep discounting the Rogues last year because they were discontinued, it took all my willpower to not add any additional to the collection. I almost got the navy with rivets myself, that's a gorgeous 25!


Thank you, CM, I adore my navy rivets.  It is such a beautiful bag.
Thanks to @shillinggirl88 who told me where to find it on FOS, I was able to purchase. In my excitement I forgot it was US funds and when the CAN exchange came through...but the little tearose rivets detail and the pebbled leather is worth every cent!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Pink Parker.


I just love this bag and how you’ve decorated it.  Those are beautiful, sparkling charms. Just my style.


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! It’s a Victorine wallet, but I can’t remember the exact name for the pattern. Something to do with “tropical.”


It’s so pretty with all the pink.  Makes me think of cherry blossoms, pink tulips and purple crocus. 

I can tell I am definitely tired of winter and thinking about Spring!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I have no idea about that either. Mine was in great condition when I bought it.


I will ask on the rescue thread.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> I just love this bag and how you’ve decorated it.  Those are beautiful, sparkling charms. Just my style.


Thank you! The charms sometimes get hidden inside the pocket. The heart is Coach; the pig is Henri Bendel.


----------



## Caspin22

whateve said:


> Pink Parker.



OHMYGOSH is that rose gold hardware??


----------



## Teagaggle

Soft Borough in Earth...


----------



## whateve

Caspin22 said:


> OHMYGOSH is that rose gold hardware??


Yes, it is!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Pink Parker.


Such a pretty bag and I love your charms!


----------



## musiclover

My bags for today. Saddle Rogue and preloved Coach Bonnie Cashin Tote.  I love my Rogue. The leather is really good quality.



Bonnie Tote. I’ve had the handles on the Bonnie replaced but the piping on the bottom is slowly wearing down.


----------



## inkfade

Freshly conditioned and ready for tomorrow, my Nomad crossbody in dark cherry. The picture doesn't do the color justice, the red is much richer in person. I have a MK strap with it; not necessarily a fan of the logo strap, but I love the way the black/white looks with the red.


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> I FINALLY moved out of my new to me red Carly and decided on my Rogue 25.
> View attachment 4654957


 Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> My bags for today. Saddle Rogue and preloved Coach Bonnie Cashin Tote.  I love my Rogue. The leather is really good quality.
> View attachment 4656579
> 
> 
> Bonnie Tote. I’ve had the handles on the Bonnie replaced but the piping on the bottom is slowly wearing down.
> View attachment 4656581



Two lovely bags ML — I really like this bandeau too


----------



## Molly0

Legacy Zip


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Legacy Zip
> View attachment 4656767


This is a dreamy bag/picture!


----------



## inkfade

Not a bag, but my tea rose bar necklace. Even though I love all my jewelry pieces, I'm often too lazy or forgetful to wear them. So I'm challenging myself to wear at least one piece every single day, no matter the outfit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

inkfade said:


> Not a bag, but my tea rose bar necklace. Even though I love all my jewelry pieces, I'm often too lazy or forgetful to wear them. So I'm challenging myself to wear at least one piece every single day, no matter the outfit.
> 
> View attachment 4656887
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656885


It's so pretty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

inkfade said:


> Freshly conditioned and ready for tomorrow, my Nomad crossbody in dark cherry. The picture doesn't do the color justice, the red is much richer in person. I have a MK strap with it; not necessarily a fan of the logo strap, but I love the way the black/white looks with the red.
> 
> View attachment 4656631


I love the black/white with the red too! You got me again!


----------



## MrsGAM

Switching from my Madison Biltmore to the Gramercy Small Top Handle for the rest of the work week!


I forgot to post my purses from last week! I used my taupe Prairie Bag over the weekend and my Manor at work last week.


----------



## BeachBagGal

inkfade said:


> Not a bag, but my tea rose bar necklace. Even though I love all my jewelry pieces, I'm often too lazy or forgetful to wear them. So I'm challenging myself to wear at least one piece every single day, no matter the outfit.
> 
> View attachment 4656887
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656885


Really pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

inkfade said:


> Not a bag, but my tea rose bar necklace. Even though I love all my jewelry pieces, I'm often too lazy or forgetful to wear them. So I'm challenging myself to wear at least one piece every single day, no matter the outfit.
> 
> View attachment 4656887
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656885



Beautiful necklace. I'm the same way with jewelry. Good to know it's not just me.


----------



## Teagaggle

Smooshy saddle!


----------



## valv54

Vintage regina in blue.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

1941 rogue


----------



## Jeny09

My new to me 9755 pocket purse

She’s really dry and stained but I don’t care as she still looks good. I used different straps as I am petite and the original strap that comes with it pretty long for my frame.

Quick questions to all the experts.. is the color of this bag British Tan?


----------



## houseof999

Jeny09 said:


> My new to me 9755 pocket purse
> 
> She’s really dry and stained but I don’t care as she still looks good. I used different straps as I am petite and the original strap that comes with it pretty long for my frame.
> 
> Quick questions to all the experts.. is the color of this bag British Tan?
> View attachment 4658467


Looks British tan to me!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> My new to me 9755 pocket purse
> 
> She’s really dry and stained but I don’t care as she still looks good. I used different straps as I am petite and the original strap that comes with it pretty long for my frame.
> 
> Quick questions to all the experts.. is the color of this bag British Tan?
> View attachment 4658467


Love!!! Especially the strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

valv54 said:


> Vintage regina in blue.


Dang this vintage looks awesome!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Switching from my Madison Biltmore to the Gramercy Small Top Handle for the rest of the work week!
> View attachment 4657143
> 
> I forgot to post my purses from last week! I used my taupe Prairie Bag over the weekend and my Manor at work last week.
> View attachment 4657142
> 
> View attachment 4657144


@MrsGAM
Is the circled bag called Gramercy small top handle?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Love this


----------



## MrsGAM

Sunshine mama said:


> @MrsGAM
> Is the circled bag called Gramercy small top handle?


Yes! I also have it in the Currant color. I love this little bag


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love this



Straps seemed so short when I looked at it - is it good on the shoulder?


----------



## iuvcoach

Riley 22


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> Straps seemed so short when I looked at it - is it good on the shoulder?


No.


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No.



LOL I thought not.  I still kinda love it anyway.  The leather looks chewy.


----------



## Jeny09

houseof999 said:


> Looks British tan to me!



I thought so... thanks houseof999


----------



## Jeny09

Sunshine mama said:


> Love!!! Especially the strap.


Thanks @Sunshine mama


----------



## redwood66

Croc rogue ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Julia T.

love this slouchy bandit


----------



## mcallis29

redwood66 said:


> Croc rogue ready for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4659259


 Wow so beautiful! Is that a custom rogue?


----------



## redwood66

mcallis29 said:


> Wow so beautiful! Is that a custom rogue?


Thank you.  I purchased it new from Yoox online but it is labeled as a Made to Order on the patch.  I believe it was probably made for certain Coach stores.


----------



## Narnanz

LaVisioneer said:


> Ever since the red Carly post I've been looking online for a Carly, too!  Hoping to find a plum one for the right price at some point
> 
> Yours is also beautiful!
> 
> @Narnanz I think you must be the expert in finding old Coach bags in nice colors!


I dont know if this is what your were looking for...not authenticated. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Carl...le-Leather-Handbag-10616-/254505458532?_ul=NZ


----------



## valv54

Vintage red megan bag!


----------



## meepabeep

Oxblood Swagger 27.


----------



## siditty

MiaKay said:


> I adore this style! The new saddle bag has all those unnecessary additions. Why did they change something that was perfect




Yes I prefer the simplicity of the old style.


----------



## siditty

My chalk duffle with rivets


----------



## Teagaggle

Blue colorblock Cassie


----------



## whateve

This silly bag. It is so soft and squishy.


----------



## houseof999

Naked Casino in black/navy.  Going to the outlet.  Maybe they'll have a hang tag for me.


----------



## SandraElle

Rogue 36


----------



## KEW84

musiclover said:


> At dinner yesterday with my Nolita prairie bud Satchel and patent strawberry dipped chocolate purse charm
> View attachment 4649343


love that charm!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> This silly bag. It is so soft and squishy.



I want to pet this cute bag .


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I want to pet this cute bag .


Thank you! It is very pettable!


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Naked Casino in black/navy.  Going to the outlet.  Maybe they'll have a hang tag for me.
> View attachment 4660788


Did she come home adorned?


----------



## Jeny09

Still using  the same bag up to the weekend.


----------



## CoachMaven

Wearing my newly rehabbed Rambler's Legacy in mahogany.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachMaven said:


> Wearing my newly rehabbed Rambler's Legacy in mahogany.
> View attachment 4661249


Wow that beauty shines!


----------



## inkfade

Heading to brunch with some workmates! Carrying my Rexy Dylan 10 and still sticking to my "wear a piece of jewelry every single day you go out NO EXCEPTIONS" with my Dinky charm gotten from the last sale. Found an old silver chain of mine to put it on, I really like the way it looks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I want to pet this cute bag .



Me too! I love bags that  I can pet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> Still using  the same bag up to the weekend.
> View attachment 4661063


You look so lovely!
I was wearing a bag with a chain strap today as well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Getting a head start on V-day.


----------



## Jeny09

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so lovely!
> I was wearing a bag with a chain strap today as well.


Oh thank you @Sunshine mama


----------



## Jeny09

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting a head start on V-day.



Loveee your bag, it’s soo pretty definitely ready for a V-day


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> Loveee your bag, it’s soo pretty definitely ready for a V-day


Thank you!


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting a head start on V-day.


This is the perfect bag for this holiday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> This is the perfect bag for this holiday!


I know. Right? Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> Still using  the same bag up to the weekend.
> View attachment 4661063


I forgot to mention...
Love your beautiful hair!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting a head start on V-day.



I  this beautiful bag and charm


----------



## Teagaggle

Even though its dreary again this week, this bag begs to be carried this week. I love the details on this bag, from the glitter accents, to leather sequins & the smooth leather side pockets.
Happy Valentine's Week everyone!


----------



## Jeny09

Sunshine mama said:


> I forgot to mention...
> Love your beautiful hair!


Oooh you’re so sweet @Sunshine mama thank youuuuu


----------



## Tosa22

Dark cherry Nomad for Valentine's week.


----------



## artax two

Took this photo last week but still carrying this ensemble through Valentine's Day.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my red Madison Carlyle to start off Valentine’s week!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Using my red Madison Carlyle to start off Valentine’s week!
> View attachment 4661895
> 
> View attachment 4661896


Oh my. What a beautiful red bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I  this beautiful bag and charm


Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> Did she come home adorned?


Oh yeah they gave me a black hang tag. It's rather large but that's all they had.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Tosa22 said:


> Dark cherry Nomad for Valentine's week.
> View attachment 4661834





artax two said:


> Took this photo last week but still carrying this ensemble through Valentine's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661857





MrsGAM said:


> Using my red Madison Carlyle to start off Valentine’s week!
> View attachment 4661895
> 
> View attachment 4661896


Too.....much....for......the.....senses!    Three beautiful red bags!  I love Red Bag, I mean Valentine's Day!


----------



## artax two

houseof999 said:


> Oh yeah they gave me a black hang tag. It's rather large but that's all they had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661962


It's cute and I think it works just fine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Too.....much....for......the.....senses!    Three beautiful red bags!  I love Red Bag, I mean Valentine's Day!



I thought you might need a hug or two after you've fainted!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought you might need a hug or two after you've fainted!


I always love hugs from you SM!  Thanks!


----------



## houseof999

Carrying for the first time.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Carrying for the first time.
> View attachment 4662031


Another red beauty (two, in fact!)


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Another red beauty (two, in fact!)


We got you babe! You may fall now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> We got you babe! You may fall now.
> View attachment 4662038


 I LOVE this! Thanks!


----------



## FloraDB

Have been wearing my Ivy Rogue recently. It slouches nicely but still keeps shape if that makes sense. It is so roomy I am having hard time switching out of it. Love the leather-lined pockets because I’m not afraid to just throw/stuff things in there.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Carrying for the first time.
> View attachment 4662031


Too cute for words my gosh !!
Is the card case fob a current item?


----------



## redwood66

I'll add a red for Valentine's week.  Gosh I love these troupes.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Too cute for words my gosh !!
> Is the card case fob a current item?


No, not current unfortunately. They show up on eBay once in a while. It's was from fall 2017.


----------



## SEWDimples

FloraDB said:


> Have been wearing my Ivy Rogue recently. It slouches nicely but still keeps shape if that makes sense. It is so roomy I am having hard time switching out of it. Love the leather-lined pockets because I’m not afraid to just throw/stuff things in there.


Bag twin. I wonder if I could use this bag when it is raining. No suede pockets to worry about, plus it is a dark color.


----------



## Alexa5

houseof999 said:


> Carrying for the first time.
> View attachment 4662031


So cute!


----------



## CoachMaven

Brought out my one and only Madison I have left, the hobo in neutral pink for Valentine's week.


----------



## Sarah03

CoachMaven said:


> Brought out my one and only Madison I have left, the hobo in neutral pink for Valentine's week.
> View attachment 4662550


I looooveeee this bag!!! Twins on the flamingo charm


----------



## CoachMaven

Sarah03 said:


> I looooveeee this bag!!! Twins on the flamingo charm


Thanks, I love this bag too! That flamingo charm is one of the few charms I own, and permanently stays on this specific bag. I feel like it was meant for it, lol!


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> Brought out my one and only Madison I have left, the hobo in neutral pink for Valentine's week.
> View attachment 4662550



This color is so pretty


----------



## CoachMaven

Iamminda said:


> This color is so pretty


Thank you, I agree. This pale pink has a cool undertone, which can be hard to find. Most seem to have peach or warmer undertones.


----------



## RuedeNesle

redwood66 said:


> I'll add a red for Valentine's week.  Gosh I love these troupes.
> 
> View attachment 4662227


I am so lovin' Valentine's week! Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## Caspin22

Big black beast today. Kristin Pinnacle tote in shimmer black leather.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Perfect for Valentine week!


----------



## Roro

whateve said:


> This silly bag. It is so soft and squishy.


I am cleaning out a filing cabinet and found the Coach catalogue with your bag in it. It is a cutie.


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> I am cleaning out a filing cabinet and found the Coach catalogue with your bag in it. It is a cutie.


I love it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## whateve

Red vintage Sonoma for Valentine's Day.


----------



## baghabitz34

Today


----------



## Tosa22

MrsGAM said:


> Using my red Madison Carlyle to start off Valentine’s week!
> View attachment 4661895
> 
> View attachment 4661896


Gorgeous red bag!!


----------



## Teagaggle

This bag just wasn't on my radar until it was already sold out at Coach. It popped up at Bloomies & I snagged it. Moved in last night & just love it. The cloth strap is super comfy & allows shoulder or crossbody wear or just grab & go with top handles. LOVE!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I am so lovin' Valentine's week! Your bag is beautiful!


I got you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This red one today.


----------



## tristaeliseh

I carried this little denim baby today for running errands. I'm glad we finished them before it decided to start snowing...again. Ignore my Van Gogh umbrella in the back! It's cute but not the main focus.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I got you!!!


Thanks! 


Sunshine mama said:


> This red one today.


I hope you can hold this beauty and catch me at the same time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Perfect for Valentine week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663031


Yes it is!


----------



## Alexa5

My Valentine week bag...


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my Regina for the remainder of Valentine’s week! Paired her with a fun strap from Amazon and found out my red Multifunction Purse matches the red of my Regina exactly.


----------



## artax two

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my Regina for the remainder of Valentine’s week! Paired her with a fun strap from Amazon and found out my red Multifunction Purse matches the red of my Regina exactly.
> View attachment 4664691


SO JEALOUS! I want this bag so bad!! It is really adorable!


----------



## meepabeep

Dark teal Charley.


----------



## CoachMaven

Finally brought out my vachetta Ergo today. Not Valentine's colors but I loooove it!


----------



## Jeny09

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my Regina for the remainder of Valentine’s week! Paired her with a fun strap from Amazon and found out my red Multifunction Purse matches the red of my Regina exactly.
> View attachment 4664691


What a beauty you have there! Can you feel the Loveeeee of red bags.. wish I had red bag in my collection.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks to @CoachMaven for posting her Carly bag in the "Coach Rehab and Rescue Club" and to @Narnanz  for alerting me! I immediately started searching ebay and poshmark for a red Carly. Before I went total copy cat I reminded myself I didn't need the larger size. My day to day stuff fits perfectly! My latest red !  She was delivered this afternoon and I'm already carrying her. And I love the D ring! I miss that in Coach bags.
> View attachment 4653478
> View attachment 4653479


Carly in red is perfection. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Alexa5 said:


> KF patchwork marleigh


Sooo pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> Cooper


She looks so regal! I need to pull mine out. I haven't carried her in a while. That fob is perfect on yours!


----------



## carterazo

SandraElle said:


> Rogue 36
> 
> View attachment 4660896


Yumminess!


----------



## carterazo

redwood66 said:


> I'll add a red for Valentine's week.  Gosh I love these troupes.
> 
> View attachment 4662227


 This will be my next bag. I will find it somehow.


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> Red vintage Sonoma for Valentine's Day.


So pretty! I had not seen this one before.


----------



## carterazo

I cheated a lot last week, but not this week.


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Carrying this for Valentine’s Day


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hearts for all you lovely people!
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rachyrach2k said:


> Carrying this for Valentine’s Day
> 
> View attachment 4665306


This red is something else!


----------



## princess69

carterazo said:


> I cheated a lot last week, but not this week.
> View attachment 4665125


That RK hobo is gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Carly in red is perfection. Congrats!


Thanks C! 
The more I carry her, the more I love her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Alexa5 said:


> My Valentine week bag...
> 
> View attachment 4664593





MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my Regina for the remainder of Valentine’s week! Paired her with a fun strap from Amazon and found out my red Multifunction Purse matches the red of my Regina exactly.
> View attachment 4664691





carterazo said:


> I cheated a lot last week, but not this week.
> View attachment 4665125





Rachyrach2k said:


> Carrying this for Valentine’s Day
> 
> View attachment 4665306



Beautiful Valentine's Day bags!  



Sunshine mama said:


> Hearts for all you lovely people!
> Have a wonderful day!



And to you too SM!


----------



## coach943

A recent post from @whateve reminded me that I also own this bag, solely because she posted hers one time. I'm carrying it for Valentine's Day.


----------



## houseof999

Happy Valentine's day!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Cheating for V day


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> View attachment 4665516
> 
> Happy Valentine's day!





Nancy in VA said:


> Cheating for V day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665612


Cute!


----------



## ditzydi

My Cassie in Aurora!


----------



## Glttglam

Happy Valentine's day everyone!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Glttglam said:


> Happy Valentine's day everyone!!!


Thanks, same to you!


----------



## baghabitz34

Bordeaux Cooper Carryall for Valentines Day


----------



## musiclover

Nancy in VA said:


> Cheating for V day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665612


Dooney, LV and Coach—very fabulous styling!  I’ve always loved that Legacy purse charm.


----------



## nautilia

There was a rainbow in my closet so I had to post! Matte black pebbles goodness.


----------



## IntheOcean

nautilia said:


> There was a rainbow in my closet so I had to post! Matte black pebbles goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666207


Is that the Trigger? It's a beauty, all that matte black on black


----------



## IntheOcean

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4665922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bordeaux Cooper Carryall for Valentines Day


Beautiful! I wish more bags came with suede lining, even if it does add weight, it's worth it, IMO


----------



## musiclover

nautilia said:


> There was a rainbow in my closet so I had to post! Matte black pebbles goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666207


Beautiful photo!  There’s never enough rainbows!


----------



## mommaoosh

I'm loving the carriage print and all these little bags. I bought this and returned it but couldn't get it out of my head. It's so little and cute! And the strap is super soft!


----------



## nautilia

IntheOcean said:


> Is that the Trigger? It's a beauty, all that matte black on black



It’s a swagger or a Blake? I honestly don’t remember.


----------



## MiaKay

Tabby Hobo in saddle


----------



## ditzydi

Wore my Cassie today to packet pickup for the Austin Marathon.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Ombré Parker with a glass of Chandon at our hotel lobby for Valentine’s date night.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Red vintage Sonoma for Valentine's Day.


Hi @whateve. Love this red bag. It looks amazing. Also, I love the bag charm. I almost purchased it several times, but was waiting for a better deal.  Can you please provide me the dimensions? TIA.


----------



## anthrosphere

Customized Cassie with Mohawk Rexy.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

My vintage lunch box that I rehabbed . She came with me to Hawaii !


----------



## carterazo

princess69 said:


> That RK hobo is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Revisiting ‘02 today.


----------



## Teagaggle

Moss Tabby today...


----------



## carterazo

lovevintagecoach said:


> My vintage lunch box that I rehabbed . She came with me to Hawaii !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667258


She looks practically new!


----------



## IntheOcean

Teagaggle said:


> Moss Tabby today...
> View attachment 4668622


Such an interesting color!


----------



## IntheOcean

anthrosphere said:


> Customized Cassie with Mohawk Rexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667202


Rexy! Such a cutie! And I like the strap, too. Looks great with the bag.


lovevintagecoach said:


> My vintage lunch box that I rehabbed . She came with me to Hawaii !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667258


Looks awesome! Love the charm.


----------



## princess69

Double Swagger


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> Double Swagger
> View attachment 4668813


Twins on this b@da$$ Double Swagger! Does your tag stand for Taco Bar?


----------



## Addicted to bags

The new to me Winnie yesterday



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## baghabitz34

Teagaggle said:


> Moss Tabby today...
> View attachment 4668622


Hi bag twin! Nice to see someone else with this green beauty.


----------



## Teagaggle

baghabitz34 said:


> Hi bag twin! Nice to see someone else with this green beauty.


Hi! I bought it when first released but returned it as I originally didn't like the C clasp. Got this one on Poshmark for a great price. Suddenly the C clasp doesn't bother me as much! Enjoy yours!


----------



## Sarah03

Addicted to bags said:


> The new to me Winnie yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4669019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Omg that is so cute!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> The new to me Winnie yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4669019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What a great colour....hmm...another on my list.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

IntheOcean said:


> Rexy! Such a cutie! And I like the strap, too. Looks great with the bag.
> 
> Looks awesome! Love the charm.





carterazo said:


> She looks practically new!


thanks !  I love this little bag.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

IntheOcean said:


> Rexy! Such a cutie! And I like the strap, too. Looks great with the bag.
> 
> Looks awesome! Love the charm.


Thanks !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> The new to me Winnie yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4669019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I want the bag!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Revisiting ‘02 today.
> View attachment 4667447


All your bags look pristine and beautiful!


----------



## IntheOcean

princess69 said:


> Double Swagger
> View attachment 4668813


Wow  All that stitching and different colors, and I love Coach hardware!


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Twins on this b@da$$ Double Swagger! Does your tag stand for Taco Bar?


Yes, it does.


----------



## princess69

IntheOcean said:


> Wow  All that stitching and different colors, and I love Coach hardware!


Thanks!  It's one of my favorite bags.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage taupe City bag today.


----------



## katev

I spent the last several days walking all over a large convention center and that gave me the opportunity to remember all the reasons why I appreciate my light-weight, convenient, little Kristin Crossbody swingpack with a built-in wallet.


----------



## CoachMaven

In honor of the Coach Originals coming online today, I broke out MY Coach Original, the one that started this entire obsession, my Willis in Navy. I coveted this bag since the 90's and found it accidentally 2 yrs ago. It was meant to be:


----------



## Bagmedic

katev said:


> I spent the last several days walking all over a large convention center and that gave me the opportunity to remember all the reasons why I appreciate my light-weight, convenient, little Kristin Crossbody swingpack with a built-in wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4669592
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669593


A bag before its time!  Card slots weren't as popular when this was released as it is now.


----------



## katev

Bagmedic said:


> A bag before its time!  Card slots weren't as popular when this was released as it is now.



Absolutely! It's very nicely organized, and there is a full wallet slot for currency behind the card slots. Here is an older picture (notice the flip phone!) but this little bag really works well when I need light-weight and crossbody to just carry just the essentials! And it is roomier and more versatile than a wristlet IMO


----------



## carterazo

Paige with rivets the last couple days.


----------



## LuvsElvis

CoachMaven said:


> In honor of the Coach Originals coming online today, I broke out MY Coach Original, the one that started this entire obsession, my Willis in Navy. I coveted this bag since the 90's and found it accidentally 2 yrs ago. It was meant to be:
> View attachment 4669608


I have the Original Willis in Black which started my obsession with Coach!!   I love your Navy Blue Willis..


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Paige with rivets the last couple days.


I'm a Page 27 fan. I have Chalk with boarder rivets and need to use it more when spring/summer comes along.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> I'm a Page 27 fan. I have Chalk with boarder rivets and need to use it more when spring/summer comes along.


It's such a great bag! with fabulous leather  I almost got the chalk,  but changed my mind in the end.  I actually wanted both colors and debated a long time because I could only get one.   Somehow the black one won.


----------



## mommaoosh

Marleigh. It's way bigger than I usually carry but it's so pretty. Love the patch logo too.


----------



## FloraDB

My “Dark Side” Dreamer lol. I have tied the leather in knots so they don’t hang too long and added a Small Rexy to it.


----------



## redwood66

Out shopping with KF academy.


----------



## IntheOcean

FloraDB said:


> My “Dark Side” Dreamer lol. I have tied the leather in knots so they don’t hang too long and added a Small Rexy to it.


I LOVE your 'Dark side'!  I'd say this is bells and whistles done exactly right.


----------



## Tosa22

Rogue 25 with rivets for my bag of the week.


----------



## meepabeep

Canyon Quilt Chelsea.


----------



## houseof999

I'm on a boat  with my tearose wristlet clutch at an indoor playground.


----------



## FloraDB

houseof999 said:


> I'm on a boat  with my tearose wristlet clutch at an indoor playground.
> View attachment 4671197


Lmao I know the song


----------



## baghabitz34

Today


----------



## LuvsElvis

Oxblood Embossed C Charlie!!!


----------



## LuvsElvis




----------



## Narnanz

Still using Helen. Pic from Dec 2019.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> I'm on a boat  with my tearose wristlet clutch at an indoor playground.
> View attachment 4671197



Beautiful!!  Am I the only one who doesn’t own a 1941 clutch?  Lol


----------



## Iamminda

Miss Tourmaline!!


----------



## CoachMaven

Iamminda said:


> Miss Tourmaline!!


I love the fact you wrote out 'Taco Bell' in your photo! 
It totally matches the bag, btw!


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> I love the fact you wrote out 'Taco Bell' in your photo!
> It totally matches the bag, btw!



Thanks .  I noticed the blue on the TB bag and thought I need to take a picture of the two together, lol


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Miss Tourmaline!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Iamminda said:


> Miss Tourmaline!!


Taco Bell print is awfully close to prints recently seen on what? Circle bags? Fall 2020?


----------



## Iamminda

Lake Effect said:


> Taco Bell print is awfully close to prints recently seen on what? Circle bags? Fall 2020?



I just did a search for the Circle bags — you are right .  Guess, TB is on trend with their stylish paper bags


----------



## CoachMaven

Lake Effect said:


> Taco Bell print is awfully close to prints recently seen on what? Circle bags? Fall 2020?


Like I said- fast food restaurants from the 80's/90's!


----------



## Lake Effect

CoachMaven said:


> Like I said- fast food restaurants from the 80's/90's!


Really funny as you just posted that the night before! And apparently FFR are digging back into their archives .
Hey wait . . . Is Vevers moonlighting??


----------



## CoachMaven

Lake Effect said:


> Really funny as you just posted that the night before! And apparently FFR are digging back into their archives .
> Hey wait . . . Is Vevers moonlighting??


Perhaps he ate at one that hadn't been updated when he went on his America road trip and got inspired. Who knows!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Miss Tourmaline!!


I love your bag, style and color!


----------



## holiday123

Moved right in to buttercup.


----------



## RuedeNesle

holiday123 said:


> Moved right in to buttercup.


Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your bag, style and color!



Thanks RN


----------



## Iamminda

holiday123 said:


> Moved right in to buttercup.



Gosh, this is such a cheery spring color


----------



## valv54

Switched to my new rambler today!


----------



## redwood66

valv54 said:


> Switched to my new rambler today!


Oh I love this.  Such a pretty color!


----------



## redwood66

The weather is beautiful so yay I get to carry my vachetta Ergo!


----------



## Narnanz

valv54 said:


> Switched to my new rambler today!


love the colour Val...but now all Im wondering is we know what vintage bags you have...now Im curious as to what modern Coach bags you have.


----------



## JenJBS

Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry.


----------



## qwertie

New to me Regina with red station strap


----------



## Glttglam

JenJBS said:


> Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry.


Gorgeous leather and color!


----------



## valv54

Narnanz said:


> love the colour Val...but now all Im wondering is we know what vintage bags you have...now Im curious as to what modern Coach bags you have.


I only have 3 modern coach bags, a Chelsea hobo, a big duffle which the name escapes me, bleeker maybe? And my newest rambler.


----------



## Narnanz

valv54 said:


> I only have 3 modern coach bags, a Chelsea hobo, a big duffle which the name escapes me, bleeker maybe? And my newest rambler.


How do you find it compared to the Ramblers Legacy?...Im just wondering about that front pocket compared to the gusseted one on the Legacy


----------



## MahoganyQT

This cutie!


----------



## HeatherL

This is one of my absolute favorite weekend/errands bag.  It’s so carefree, no worries about the weather.  It’s lightweight and very comfortable + it holds all the essentials and more.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Moved right in to buttercup.


Buttercup is gorgeous!


----------



## blackbutterfly

Hanging out with my Swagger


----------



## JenJBS

Glttglam said:


> Gorgeous leather and color!



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @whateve. Love this red bag. It looks amazing. Also, I love the bag charm. I almost purchased it several times, but was waiting for a better deal.  Can you please provide me the dimensions? TIA.


Thanks! Sorry for the late reply. I've been on vacation. The bag charm is about 5 inches long, including the clip.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!!  Am I the only one who doesn’t own a 1941 clutch?  Lol


I believe so. You need to remedy that immediately!


----------



## whateve

My new Emery. Finally got one with a hangtag.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Miss Tourmaline!!


Such a beauty! 
I love how TB matches perfectly!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I just did a search for the Circle bags — you are right .  Guess, TB is on trend with their stylish paper bags


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Moved right in to buttercup.


She's so pretty!  i will be going by my local store soon in the hope of seeing her irl.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> My new Emery. Finally got one with a hangtag.


Such a great colour...can understand why you were attracted to her.


----------



## redwood66

whateve said:


> My new Emery. Finally got one with a hangtag.


So lovely!  Thanks for the awesome pics in bright lighting!


----------



## carterazo

valv54 said:


> Switched to my new rambler today!





redwood66 said:


> The weather is beautiful so yay I get to carry my vachetta Ergo!
> 
> View attachment 4672251





JenJBS said:


> Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry.





qwertie said:


> New to me Regina with red station strap
> 
> View attachment 4672264





whateve said:


> My new Emery. Finally got one with a hangtag.



Great beauties, ladies!


----------



## valv54

Narnanz said:


> How do you find it compared to the Ramblers Legacy?...Im just wondering about that front pocket compared to the gusseted one on the Legacy


I really like this rambler compared to the Legacy, I like the pockets, though it's not gusseted it opens wide, plus it opens wider.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> My new Emery. Finally got one with a hangtag.



Glad you got a perfect one this time — the color is so pretty


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Such a beauty!
> I love how TB matches perfectly!



Thanks C .  I should use this bag AND eat TB more often, lol


----------



## CoachMaven

redwood66 said:


> The weather is beautiful so yay I get to carry my vachetta Ergo!
> 
> View attachment 4672251


I wore mine last week, I love this bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Thanks! Sorry for the late reply. I've been on vacation. The bag charm is about 5 inches long, including the clip.



No worries. Thanks for the info.


----------



## houseof999

I didn't carry a Coach today.  I carried my UV balenciaga mini twiggy for the first time.  I actually took it on purpose to make sure the new hibiscus purple was no where near the same color and it's confirmed.  Hibiscus is definitely going to join my collection some day in near future.


----------



## SEWDimples

Chelsea Champlain Tattoo Tote.


----------



## Punkkitten

Headed to breakfast with Parker Backpack 16 customized at Coach create
I haven't  carried her in some time and decided a small break from my DeMellier Vancouver (still heavily in love with that bag) would be ok. Haha


----------



## Teagaggle

Maiden voyage...waiting for a much needed pedicure!


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> Headed to breakfast with Parker Backpack 16 customized at Coach create
> I haven't  carried her in some time and decided a small break from my DeMellier Vancouver (still heavily in love with that bag) would be ok. Haha


I love the customization!


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> I love the customization!


Thanks, doll!


----------



## HeatherL

All packed up and ready for Monday....


----------



## LuvsElvis

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 4673161
> View attachment 4673162
> 
> All packed up and ready for Monday....


Pretty bag... Love the photobomb of your cat.  She has pretty coloring..


----------



## HeatherL

LuvsElvis said:


> Pretty bag... Love the photobomb of your cat.  She has pretty coloring..



Thanks, I think she was jealous and wanted some attention!  I had to include her in the pic [emoji16]


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Such a great colour...can understand why you were attracted to her.





redwood66 said:


> So lovely!  Thanks for the awesome pics in bright lighting!





carterazo said:


> Great beauties, ladies!





Iamminda said:


> Glad you got a perfect one this time — the color is so pretty


Thanks everyone!


----------



## CoachMaven

Been wearing my pebbled XL Ergo tote since we had rainy weather this weekend.


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> Been wearing my pebbled XL Ergo tote since we had rainy weather this weekend.
> View attachment 4673700


I love the look of the pebbled leather!  The legacy lining is just so pretty.


----------



## Jeny09

whateve said:


> My new Emery. Finally got one with a hangtag.


oh my god what a beauuuutifuuuuul color!!
I am so star struck by it! ❤️


----------



## Jeny09

Me and my purse...


----------



## princess69

Dreamer & Teddy


----------



## musiclover

Jeny09 said:


> Me and my purse...
> View attachment 4673814


J, is this a Coach City bag?  I love what you’ve done with the strap!  That’s so fun!


----------



## whateve

Jeny09 said:


> oh my god what a beauuuutifuuuuul color!!
> I am so star struck by it! ❤️


Thank you! Me too!


----------



## FloraDB

Marleigh with a scarf


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!!  Am I the only one who doesn’t own a 1941 clutch?  Lol


I don’t. Lol. Surprisingly it’s too small for me. Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Miss Tourmaline!!


Ahhhh that color!!! ❤️❤️


----------



## Jeny09

musiclover said:


> J, is this a Coach City bag?  I love what you’ve done with the strap!  That’s so fun!


Hi @musiclover 

Thank you!
it is actually pocket purse 9755 but since I am small perhaps it looks like city on me
I used different strap as the one that comes with the purse was way longer on my body frame.


----------



## musiclover

FloraDB said:


> Marleigh with a scarf


Very cute!  I love a beautiful black handbag and this one is so lovely!


----------



## musiclover

Jeny09 said:


> Hi @musiclover
> 
> Thank you!
> it is actually pocket purse 9755 but since I am small perhaps it looks like city on me
> I used different strap as the one that comes with the purse was way longer on my body frame.


That’s a cute style on you!  I think I’m going to look around for a pocket purse.  You have made it look so modern with your link strap. Is it resin by any chance?


----------



## Jeny09

musiclover said:


> That’s a cute style on you!  I think I’m going to look around for a pocket purse.  You have made it look so modern with your link strap. Is it resin by any chance?


Oh thank you @musiclover 

I think it is made of resin, I originally bought the strap to be used on another coach vintage regina bag but thought it works on this one aswell 

It is so much fun to make a vintage bag looking modern and timeless 

To be honest, when I got the pocket purse there’s a thought that this purse will not work for my body frame as the original strap was too long and might have to shortened it to suit me. When you bought things online you couldn’t really imagine the purse on you until you actually got it. But then I remembered I had the big chain strap for my coach regina bag so I give it a try and it seems making the bag looks better on me this way. Soo I am pretty happy with my purchase on the pocket purse now


----------



## musiclover

Jeny09 said:


> Oh thank you @musiclover
> 
> I think it is made of resin, I originally bought the strap to be used on another coach vintage regina bag but thought it works on this one aswell
> 
> It is so much fun to make a vintage bag looking modern and timeless
> 
> To be honest, when I got the pocket purse there’s a thought that this purse will not work for my body frame as the original strap was too long and might have to shortened it to suit me. When you bought things online you couldn’t really imagine the purse on you until you actually got it. But then I remembered I had the big chain strap for my coach regina bag so I give it a try and it seems making the bag looks better on me this way. Soo I am pretty happy with my purchase on the pocket purse now


Oh that’s the best!  Using what you already have.  I’m glad you’re enjoying using your pocket purse now!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Ahhhh that color!!! ❤️❤️



Thank you BBG


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## MrsGAM

Been using my Stewardess since the weekend! Trying out a Rowan Coin Case that I picked up this weekend during our road trip.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4674566


Pretty color!


----------



## IntheOcean

MrsGAM said:


> Been using my Stewardess since the weekend! Trying out a Rowan Coin Case that I picked up this weekend during our road trip.
> View attachment 4674727


That coin purse is the absolute cuteness!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Been using my Stewardess since the weekend! Trying out a Rowan Coin Case that I picked up this weekend during our road trip.
> View attachment 4674727


Is that coin case a new model?


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I didn't carry a Coach today.  I carried my UV balenciaga mini twiggy for the first time.  I actually took it on purpose to make sure the new hibiscus purple was no where near the same color and it's confirmed.  Hibiscus is definitely going to join my collection some day in near future.


We should have a "what bag I didn't carry today",  so we can post as many as we want!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeatherL said:


> Thanks, I think she was jealous and wanted some attention!  I had to include her in the pic [emoji16]


Sounds like my children. 
They think  I give more attention to my bags.


----------



## MrsGAM

Sunshine mama said:


> Is that coin case a new model?


Yep! It's available in the current Factory Online Sale, too.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> We should have a "what bag I didn't carry today",  so we can post as many as we want!


----------



## houseof999

I did carry Coach today. Rainy day so brought out dark cherry red bag for the first time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Yep! It's available in the current Factory Online Sale, too.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> Me and my purse...
> View attachment 4673814


Looking very CHIC!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Miss Tourmaline!!


I love how the taco bell bag matches your lovely bag. Did you plan your bag for Taco o Bell?


----------



## Iamminda

MrsGAM said:


> Been using my Stewardess since the weekend! Trying out a Rowan Coin Case that I picked up this weekend during our road trip.
> View attachment 4674727



I love this little coin case


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I love how the taco bell bag matches your lovely bag. Did you plan your bag for Taco o Bell?



Thanks .  Lol, I didn’t plan this bag for TB (but I do sometime pick a SB drink to match my bag/SLG ).


----------



## arfmsu

First time carrying this little beauty today!


----------



## houseof999

arfmsu said:


> First time carrying this little beauty today!


 Twins! Making me want to bring mine out again.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Hanging out  with my new friend Cassie today


----------



## arfmsu

houseof999 said:


> Twins! Making me want to bring mine out again.



Great taste!  I had to do some shifting to make everything fit size-wise, but it’s a perfect little bag for sure.


----------



## houseof999

Moved into another rainy day bag MFF WOC in metallic teal.


----------



## whateve

Janice's Legacy


----------



## LaVisioneer

houseof999 said:


> Moved into another rainy day bag MFF WOC in metallic teal.
> View attachment 4675802



I have two of these! Love the metallic teal color of yours. They are great for the airport! My only crossgrain bags...very good in the rain so far.


----------



## houseof999

LaVisioneer said:


> I have two of these! Love the metallic teal color of yours. They are great for the airport! My only crossgrain bags...very good in the rain so far.


Hehe me too. My other one is metallic Cerise. What's colors do you have?


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Janice's Legacy


Such a great colour...so envious.


----------



## LaVisioneer

houseof999 said:


> Hehe me too. My other one is metallic Cerise. What's colors do you have?



I think they were called blush/silver (one in my profile photo bottom right) and platinum/light gold. Love the metallic finishes! I like how they have the chain straps to use with others bags, too.


----------



## houseof999

LaVisioneer said:


> I think they were called blush/silver (one in my profile photo bottom right) and platinum/light gold. Love the metallic finishes! I like how they have the chain straps to use with others bags, too.


+ Wristlet strap.


----------



## tealocean

Punkkitten said:


> Headed to breakfast with Parker Backpack 16 customized at Coach create
> I haven't  carried her in some time and decided a small break from my DeMellier Vancouver (still heavily in love with that bag) would be ok. Haha


I like your stars on this!


----------



## tealocean

JenJBS said:


> Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry.


 So pretty!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> I'm on a boat  with my tearose wristlet clutch at an indoor playground.
> View attachment 4671197


 Your wristlet with tea roses is gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> My Valentine week bag...
> 
> View attachment 4664593


Red beauty!


----------



## tealocean

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my Regina for the remainder of Valentine’s week! Paired her with a fun strap from Amazon and found out my red Multifunction Purse matches the red of my Regina exactly.
> View attachment 4664691


Beautiful reds!


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> I cheated a lot last week, but not this week.
> View attachment 4665125


 So pretty! Your bag looks huggable.


----------



## tealocean

meepabeep said:


> Dark teal Charley.


This is such a great color!


----------



## tealocean

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4663181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> Brought out my one and only Madison I have left, the hobo in neutral pink for Valentine's week.
> View attachment 4662550


What a lovely, sweet pink! The leather looks amazing too!


----------



## tealocean

artax two said:


> Took this photo last week but still carrying this ensemble through Valentine's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661857


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

This Coach Reversible Tote is my husband's favorite bag in my collection ☺️


----------



## Jeny09

Heading out


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

tealocean said:


> What a lovely, sweet pink! The leather looks amazing too!


Thank you, it has that good leather smell, even after all these years!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Moved into another rainy day bag MFF WOC in metallic teal.
> View attachment 4675802



This color is real pretty (kinda like Mineral?).


----------



## tealocean

Academy! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  The sun is shining, and spring is on the way!


----------



## princess69

Aurora & Rexy


----------



## meepabeep

New to me Azure Mini Nolita.


----------



## IntheOcean

meepabeep said:


> New to me Azure Mini Nolita.


What a cutie! Love the color and the leather!  Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection.


----------



## meepabeep

IntheOcean said:


> What a cutie! Love the color and the leather!  Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection.


Thank you!


----------



## mommaoosh

Turnlock clutch. I'm loving these Coach  originals. I'm a basic jeans and tee type of girl so these simple yet classic bags are perfect for me.


----------



## valv54

Vintage coach carousel bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

valv54 said:


> Vintage coach carousel bag!


What a curious shape!


----------



## arfmsu

tealocean said:


> Academy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun is shining, and spring is on the way!



The vibrant flowers on this are soooo dreamy! Perfect bag to summon spring.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Carrying the larger one today, just bought the smaller one in Hawaii.  Had to bring her to work to show her off


----------



## Teagaggle

Bag from men's FOS. Can't remember the name. Slim with front pocket & perfect for my studded novelty strap. Likely will see about adding some customization to the front. Super easy carry...


----------



## tealocean

arfmsu said:


> The vibrant flowers on this are soooo dreamy! Perfect bag to summon spring.


Thank you! They are so cheerful.


----------



## Molly0




----------



## AstridRhapsody

princess69 said:


> Aurora & Rexy
> View attachment 4676175


I love this combo so much! Perfect mix of tough and sweet.


----------



## princess69

Harley77 said:


> I love this combo so much! Perfect mix of tough and sweet.


Thank you.


----------



## redwood66

New to me XL Ergo after a bath and conditioning.  No need for two bags today with this baby.


----------



## LaVisioneer

redwood66 said:


> New to me XL Ergo after a bath and conditioning.  No need for two bags today with this baby.
> 
> View attachment 4677190
> 
> View attachment 4677191



Looks brand new!


----------



## holiday123

Moved right in to midnight blue Cassie


----------



## redwood66

LaVisioneer said:


> Looks brand new!


Thank you!  I am happy how it turned out and what a great bag design.   Now I have two.


----------



## LuvsElvis

Black Floral Dakotah


----------



## anthrosphere

I'm walking my pup and running an errand with this oldie. Love how light she is.


----------



## tealocean




----------



## Addicted to bags

tealocean said:


> View attachment 4677675


Pretty butterflies tealocean! I love butterflies


----------



## Addicted to bags




----------



## Narnanz

anthrosphere said:


> I'm walking my pup and running an errand with this oldie. Love how light she is.





Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4677678


Seeing the Original and then the rebirth.


----------



## tealocean

Addicted to bags said:


> Pretty butterflies tealocean! I love butterflies


Thank you! I know you are the butterfly whisperer.


----------



## tealocean

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4677678


These colors are dreamy!!


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> View attachment 4677675


Lovely and amazing. Vintage loving me thought long and hard when I saw this marked down at my local Macy’s . I passed but am thoroughly enjoying yours!


----------



## valv54

Vintage yellow daypack!


----------



## mommaoosh

valv54 said:


> Vintage yellow daypack!


I love this! I've been looking for a backpack but nothing really wows me. This is so cute - love that yellow!


----------



## Alexa5

Rose glitter dinky


----------



## Buyavowel

I got suckered into working today, so just my basic work bag.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

valv54 said:


> Vintage yellow daypack!



 The yellow is just gorgeous!


----------



## CoachMaven

Running errands with the hubby in my Patricia's Legacy


----------



## tristaeliseh

I carried this baby to a baby shower today. I DID NOT want to carry much so this was perfect and those are Oscar de la Renta sunnies too.


----------



## Narnanz

CoachMaven said:


> Running errands with the hubby in my Patricia's Legacy
> View attachment 4678083


Might be forced to use mine tomorrow....ahhh...such a lovely red.


----------



## artax two

valv54 said:


> Vintage yellow daypack!


I got my daypack out and conditioned it with Blackrock to try to darken up the faded part (the majority of it) to match the unfaded part under the flap. I hope it comes out looking as good as yours once I photograph it.


----------



## valv54

artax two said:


> I got my daypack out and conditioned it with Blackrock to try to darken up the faded part (the majority of it) to match the unfaded part under the flap. I hope it comes out looking as good as yours once I photograph it.


Yellow is one of thoes colors that does come back a little, with through conditioning.


----------



## reginatina

At the second job today with my Cassie in Oxblood.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Colorblock Mason with rivet novelty strap.


----------



## CoachMaven

artax two said:


> I got my daypack out and conditioned it with Blackrock to try to darken up the faded part (the majority of it) to match the unfaded part under the flap. I hope it comes out looking as good as yours once I photograph it.


You have a yellow daypack too?


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Lovely and amazing. Vintage loving me thought long and hard when I saw this marked down at my local Macy’s . I passed but am thoroughly enjoying yours!


 Thank you! I love this bag! That vintage leather is amazing though; so I get it.


----------



## artax two

CoachMaven said:


> You have a yellow daypack too?


No mine is british tan.


----------



## CoachMaven

artax two said:


> No mine is british tan.


Oh, I bet that one is gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

Day 2 Black Harmony Hobo 33


----------



## bellecate

My go to bag at the moment.


----------



## artax two

valv54 said:


> Vintage yellow daypack!


Just out of curiosity, where was this bag made and what year? Your bags have the smoothest, evenest non-wrinkled leather. Is this something you do in your rehab process or are you very choosy what you purchase/pay more for better looking bags?


----------



## valv54

artax two said:


> Just out of curiosity, where was this bag made and what year? Your bags have the smoothest, evenest non-wrinkled leather. Is this something you do in your rehab process or are you very choosy what you purchase/pay more for better looking bags?


A little of both, I think. I will pay more for a bag I really want in excellent condition. I also make sure they're throughly conditioned, because I will use them no matter the weather and such. I don't baby them.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Metallic Dreamer 36


----------



## JenJBS

lovevintagecoach said:


> Metallic Dreamer 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679788



So beautiful!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

JenJBS said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you !


----------



## Addicted to bags

I love the Emery 21 crossbody bag! Got it in black and Hibiscus.


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> I love the Emery 21 crossbody bag! Got it in black and Hibiscus.
> 
> View attachment 4681058
> View attachment 4681059



I love the Hibiscus color!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> I love the Hibiscus color!  Beautiful bag!


Thanks JenJBS!!  It's so easy to carry and even with all my walking it's comfy cause it's flat.


----------



## MKB0925

Addicted to bags said:


> I love the Emery 21 crossbody bag! Got it in black and Hibiscus.
> 
> View attachment 4681058
> View attachment 4681059


Beautiful color and looks great on you!


----------



## carterazo

Jeny09 said:


> Me and my purse...
> View attachment 4673814


So classy! Your outfit, shoes and bag.


----------



## carterazo

arfmsu said:


> First time carrying this little beauty today!


Pretty!


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> Janice's Legacy


Love this blue! I had not seen this one before.  It looks like the perfect weekend bag.


----------



## carterazo

princess69 said:


> Aurora & Rexy
> View attachment 4676175


A rockin' combination!


----------



## carterazo

meepabeep said:


> New to me Azure Mini Nolita.


She's really pretty! This color is like a ray of sunshine. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

anthrosphere said:


> I'm walking my pup and running an errand with this oldie. Love how light she is.


You have your own Coach original.  No need to buy one of the new ones.


----------



## carterazo

valv54 said:


> Vintage yellow daypack!


She looks new! Love the color.


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> I love the Emery 21 crossbody bag! Got it in black and Hibiscus.
> 
> View attachment 4681058
> View attachment 4681059


You have gorgeous colors, too!  
Another bag that looks great in you.


----------



## Addicted to bags

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful color and looks great on you!


Thanks MKBO925  It is a really great and easy bag to carry.


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> You have gorgeous colors, too!
> Another bag that looks great in you.


I'm trying to follow you in the color collecting but have a loong way to go


----------



## Lake Effect

Visiting my mother in FL. Decided to bring this pumpkin Ashley Hippie bag, 2012. I love how bright the brass hardware is and how it pops against deep orange. It has a hand carry strap too, flipped behind it. Using it reminds me what a great every day bag it is for me.


----------



## meepabeep

carterazo said:


> She's really pretty! This color is like a ray of sunshine. Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## redwood66

It's a KF kinda day.


----------



## IntheOcean

lovevintagecoach said:


> Metallic Dreamer 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679788


Love this Dreamer! 


redwood66 said:


> It's a KF kinda day.
> 
> View attachment 4681498


Beautiful


----------



## princess69

carterazo said:


> A rockin' combination!


Thank you!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Denim Rogue and novelty strap.


----------



## SEWDimples

Day 2.


----------



## arfmsu

carterazo said:


> Pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## arfmsu

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Denim Rogue and novelty strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681570



Oh, I LOVE the strap and Wizard of Oz charm combo with that Rogue. Super cute!!


----------



## musiclover

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Denim Rogue and novelty strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681570


Twins on your Rogue and tearose strap.  It's my favourite combination of all my bags and straps!


----------



## katev

Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026


Congratulations, katev, on what I am sure is a well-deserved retirement!  I'm sure Thumper helped to make it a very special day.

So what will you do now?  Travel?  Pursue some new activities?  And have you been working full-time of part-time?  I'm also scheduled to retire in about two years and wonder if I should go to part-time to see ease the transition?


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> Congratulations, katev, on what I am sure is a well-deserved retirement!  I'm sure Thumper helped to make it a very special day.
> 
> So what will you do now?  Travel?  Pursue some new activities?  And have you been working full-time of part-time?  I'm also scheduled to retire in about two years and wonder if I should go to part-time to see ease the transition?



What will I do now? Anything I want!!!!!

I have been working full-time. We would like to travel but Coronavirus and the Stock Market slump may put a hold on that for awhile. It's a scary and difficult transition, and complicated by insurance, social security Medicare, finances, etc. But I have high hopes for good things to come!

Here's a book to help you, they have it at the library:
https://www.amazon.com/Years-Before-You-Retire-Retirement/dp/144056972X


----------



## Iamminda

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026



Congrats on your retirement katev .  Enjoy your new adventures


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> What will I do now? Anything I want!!!!!
> 
> I have been working full-time. We would like to travel but Coronavirus and the Stock Market slump may put a hold on that for awhile. It's a scary and difficult transition, and complicated by insurance, social security Medicare, finances, etc.
> 
> Here's a book to help you, they have it at the library:
> https://www.amazon.com/Years-Before-You-Retire-Retirement/dp/144056972X


Thank you for the recommendation!  I'm definitely going to order this.

Imagine, you can get up tomorrow morning and enjoy a slow pace!  A total luxury.

Yes, COVID19 makes it difficult to travel now.  Everywhere trips are being cancelled.  It seems hard to know what the next few months hold.

I have been listening to colleagues discuss "exit plans" with regards to retirement.  There seems to be a lot to think about, never mind the medical/dental benefits and all the rest of it.  All these factors you mention will take time to work through, I imagine, but at least you are off now and can focus your attention on them.  Best wishes to you as you embark on your next life's adventure!  I look forward to hearing about the next chapter.


----------



## arfmsu

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026



Congratulations on your retirement!! How exciting! Beautiful bag choice to go with such a memorable day.


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026


Congrats @katev! What a wonderful milestone. Enjoy and enjoy whatever you plan to do next. Also, the purse looks lovely.


----------



## valv54

Vintage blue Bixby today!


----------



## RuedeNesle

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026



Beautiful bag! And congrats on your retirement! 
I early retired six years ago and moved to the Bay Area to help my DD with my three grandchildren. It was a stressful decision to make, but I haven't regretted it for a second! It's been a blast!
Wishing you a wonderful retirement, whatever you do and wherever you go!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Coach Court is going out for a spin!


----------



## Lake Effect

katev said:


> What will I do now? Anything I want!!!!!
> 
> I have been working full-time. We would like to travel but Coronavirus and the Stock Market slump may put a hold on that for awhile. It's a scary and difficult transition, and complicated by insurance, social security Medicare, finances, etc. But I have high hopes for good things to come!
> 
> Here's a book to help you, they have it at the library:
> https://www.amazon.com/Years-Before-You-Retire-Retirement/dp/144056972X


Congrats! My bestie just retired last Friday. 
I will need to work for ten more years, likely, due to earlier profession, personal setbacks. However, I am grateful to be in a solid place now that I hope will see me through. And appreciating and enjoying the now as much as possible. Driven home by those I know who passed before retirement. Thanks for the book suggestion. 
Full time Coach thrifting, rehabbing ??


----------



## focoach

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026


congrats on your retirement! your beautiful double swagger are me think - are there any handbags in your collection that you mainly only used for work that won’t get as much play now or do you have some ideas on how you’ll continue using them? just something fun i was thinking about!


----------



## houseof999

My new baby!


----------



## katev

focoach said:


> congrats on your retirement! your beautiful double swagger are me think - are there any handbags in your collection that you mainly only used for work that won’t get as much play now or do you have some ideas on how you’ll continue using them? just something fun i was thinking about!



Actually, I have several patent leather bags, and I frequently used them for work during inclement weather - especially when I was working in the city and taking the train every day. I might not need them as often now. And I have some bags that are good for working large conference meetings and they may not get as much use any longer.


----------



## katev

deleted


----------



## katev

Lake Effect said:


> Congrats! My bestie just retired last Friday.
> I will need to work for ten more years, likely, due to earlier profession, personal setbacks. However, I am grateful to be in a solid place now that I hope will see me through. And appreciating and enjoying the now as much as possible. Driven home by those I know who passed before retirement. Thanks for the book suggestion.
> Full time Coach thrifting, rehabbing ??



You read my mind!


----------



## redwood66

katev said:


> You read my mind!


Congrats on your retirement!


----------



## redwood66

Blue troupe.


----------



## arfmsu

houseof999 said:


> My new baby!
> View attachment 4682526


Gorgeous color!!


----------



## houseof999

arfmsu said:


> Gorgeous color!!


Thank you! The blue color of your avatar bag is also TDF! I wish I had bought something with that blue! What was it called, River?


----------



## IntheOcean

houseof999 said:


> My new baby!
> View attachment 4682526


So simple and beautiful! And I love this deep blue color.


----------



## Jans19

houseof999 said:


> My new baby!
> View attachment 4682526


This color is everything!! Is this the lunchbox pouch in mineral?


----------



## Jans19

Jans19 said:


> This color is everything!! Is this the lunchbox pouch in mineral?


Oh nevermind I see that’s the one it is in the other thread! It looks lovely!!


----------



## houseof999

Jans19 said:


> Oh nevermind I see that’s the one it is in the other thread! It looks lovely!!


Yes, thank you!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

IntheOcean said:


> Love this Dreamer!
> 
> Beautiful


I do to, she is so pretty !


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026


Perfect and congrats! Enjoy your retirement ! !!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> My new baby!
> View attachment 4682526


Whoa !! Is this the lunchbox? Cause it looks narrower. Love it!


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Whoa !! Is this the lunchbox? Cause it looks narrower. Love it!


Yup the same one!


----------



## valv54

Trail bag today!


----------



## houseof999

My new to me eBay find!


----------



## Teagaggle

houseof999 said:


> My new to me eBay find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4683394


Leather looks so supple & amazing!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

arfmsu said:


> Oh, I LOVE the strap and Wizard of Oz charm combo with that Rogue. Super cute!!


Thank you!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026


Congratulations! Wishing you a healthy and happy retirement!!


----------



## musiclover

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Coach Court is going out for a spin!


I love the Court bag!  I think it's my favourite of the originals.  I am hoping Coach will release Court bags in all the great colours they used for the spring's offerings of the Rambler, Emery, etc.


----------



## houseof999

Teagaggle said:


> Leather looks so supple & amazing!


 a
It needs a little conditioning but overall in great condition.


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> My new to me eBay find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4683394


I have a Monticello from this same line in black on black, I need to break it out!


----------



## CoachMaven

musiclover said:


> I love the Court bag!  I think it's my favourite of the originals.  I am hoping Coach will release Court bags in all the great colours they used for the spring's offerings of the Rambler, Emery, etc.


I would love that too, only Cassie is a lot like the Court, so I bet that one will stay in the archives.


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> I have a Monticello from this same line in black on black, I need to break it out!


Have you had it long? Or was it you who just recently got it? Do you need to rehab it first?


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> Have you had it long? Or was it you who just recently got it? Do you need to rehab it first?


I got mine almost a year ago. Mine was a little squished and dusty but Leather CPR and some brasso, along with stuffing it did the trick.


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> I got mine almost a year ago. Mine was a little squished and dusty but Leather CPR and some brasso, along with stuffing it did the trick.


So you didn't dunk yours? Wondering if I should dunk mine.


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> So you didn't dunk yours? Wondering if I should dunk mine.


No I didn't, I was apprehensive because if the lining. So I tried to just spruce it up first to see if that would work, and it did. If you dunk yours, I'd like to see how it turns out!


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> I would love that too, only Cassie is a lot like the Court, so I bet that one will stay in the archives.


Yes, I totally agree.  They seem very similar in structure and design.  But wouldn't it be fun then to have a Cassie in glove tanned leather like the Court?!


----------



## CoachMaven

musiclover said:


> Yes, I totally agree.  They seem very similar in structure and design.  But wouldn't it be fun then to have a Cassie in glove tanned leather like the Court?!


Yes! But regular turnlock please, not the C.


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> Yes! But regular turnlock please, not the C.


OH yes, I forgot about that.  I've ordered the navy Cassie from FOS.  I wonder how I'll feel about the C turnlock compared to the regular one?  I'd completely forgotten about that.


----------



## redwood66

New red rogue with a color swap twist and Stickman.  Gosh this red is so pretty, so glad I got a nice one from FOS.


----------



## LuvsElvis

Snake print Charlie...


----------



## Saaski

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026


Congratulations!


----------



## RuedeNesle

redwood66 said:


> New red rogue with a color swap twist and Stickman.  Gosh this red is so pretty, so glad I got a nice one from FOS.
> 
> View attachment 4683708


   You really did get a nice one! Enjoy!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

First time out with ....Dreamer tote.


----------



## baghabitz34

Addicted to bags said:


> I love the Emery 21 crossbody bag! Got it in black and Hibiscus.
> 
> View attachment 4681058
> View attachment 4681059


That color is stunning!


----------



## baghabitz34

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026


Congrats on retirement!


----------



## baghabitz34

Using this metallic cutie while running errands


----------



## valv54

Off to a wine and chocolate tasting with my favorite vintage blue regina.


----------



## Saaski

valv54 said:


> Off to a wine and chocolate tasting with my favorite vintage blue regina.


Beautiful bag (and have a good time)!


----------



## mommaoosh

valv54 said:


> Off to a wine and chocolate tasting with my favorite vintage blue regina.


I love this bag! That blue


----------



## SEWDimples

redwood66 said:


> New red rogue with a color swap twist and Stickman.  Gosh this red is so pretty, so glad I got a nice one from FOS.
> 
> View attachment 4683708


Congrats! It looks amazing. I'm glad you received a nice one as well. I do not use mine as much as I should, but I will not let it go. It looks cute with the Stickman bag charm. Enjoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

lovevintagecoach said:


> First time out with ....Dreamer tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684311


Nice. I love the details and color.



valv54 said:


> Off to a wine and chocolate tasting with my favorite vintage blue regina.


Your blue Regina is so pretty. I'm been on the look out for a nice Regina bag that is not black or brown.


----------



## Narnanz

Using my Pocket bag today as my mood is dark. Longchamp was my bag of choice last week and the Fossil is this weeks bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Narnanz said:


> Using my Pocket bag today as my mood is dark. Longchamp was my bag of choice last week and the Fossil is this weeks bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685495


I like your Pocket bag. I've been looking for one in a bright color.


----------



## Narnanz

SEWDimples said:


> I like your Pocket bag. I've been looking for one in a bright color.


If I can find a red I would be very happy...but think the cost to buy would be huge.


----------



## SEWDimples

Narnanz said:


> If I can find a red I would be very happy...but think the cost to buy would be huge.


The very first one I saw on tPF was a red one. I do believe it will be expensive. I'll keep looking. Also, like the Spectator bag, which is similar.


----------



## Narnanz

SEWDimples said:


> The very first one I saw on tPF was a red one. I do believe it will be expensive. I'll keep looking. Also, like the Spectator bag, which is similar.


could have been @Lake Effect . I believe she has a red.


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> could have been @Lake Effect . I believe she has a red.


----------



## SEWDimples

Narnanz said:


> could have been @Lake Effect . I believe she has a red.


Yes, it was her. We spoke about it.


----------



## Narnanz

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, it was her. We spoke about it.





Lake Effect said:


>


Yes...and we made a date for coffee/tea with our Pocket Bags.


----------



## Mariquel

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026


Congratulations on your well-deserved retirement, katev!  I haven't been around for a while but I'm glad to come back to this great news.  Guess we won't hear any more stories of which bag you have on the train.  Hope this next phase of your life is everything you've wanted!


----------



## katev

Mariquel said:


> Congratulations on your well-deserved retirement, katev!  I haven't been around for a while but I'm glad to come back to this great news.  Guess we won't hear any more stories of which bag you have on the train.  Hope this next phase of your life is everything you've wanted!



I don't know about that, I may be taking the train into the city for some fun excursions - but thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> My new to me eBay find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4683394


Nice find!!!!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice find!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## MKB0925

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026


Beautiful bag and congrats on your retirement!!


----------



## Teagaggle

All twillied up & ready to go!


----------



## mommaoosh

Teagaggle said:


> All twillied up & ready to go!
> View attachment 4686846


It's a totally different purse with the dark hardware. And I love it with the twilly!


----------



## tealocean

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026


Congratulations, Katev! I hope retirement is a joyful time for you!


----------



## Punkkitten

Pulled Tabby out today after using my Demellier for the last month solid.  Attached a leopard strap over the regular black guitar strap.
Feeling VERY rock and roll today - and in the mood to listen to acdc...dont know why


----------



## BeachBagGal

My turnlock in Lapis...love this color! Channeling Springtime.


----------



## redwood66

I love this KF tote and use it every day.  Troupes are my favorite after rogues.


----------



## Mistyfang

redwood66 said:


> I love this KF tote and use it every day.  Troupes are my favorite after rogues.
> 
> View attachment 4686998


Is the weight comparable to rogue?


----------



## redwood66

Mistyfang said:


> Is the weight comparable to rogue?


No.  Troupes are much lighter.


----------



## Mistyfang

redwood66 said:


> No.  Troupes are much lighter.


Thanks, that sounds nice.


----------



## Slink2015

Been warming up in my city lately, so I took out this pretty bag!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My turnlock in Lapis...love this color! Channeling Springtime.



What a pretty blue


----------



## holiday123

Bandit


----------



## CoachMaven

Maiden voyage today with my vintage daypack. It was overcast here, needed a little sunshine


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty blue


Thx! It actually looks a little brighter in the sun.


----------



## valv54

CoachMaven said:


> Maiden voyage today with my vintage daypack. It was overcast here, needed a little sunshine
> View attachment 4687243


It looks great!


----------



## CoachMaven

valv54 said:


> It looks great!


Thanks! I'm really pleased how it turned out.


----------



## tealocean

BeachBagGal said:


> My turnlock in Lapis...love this color! Channeling Springtime.


Beauty!


----------



## katev

lovevintagecoach said:


> Metallic Dreamer 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679788



We are bag twins, it's a beauty!


----------



## mommaoosh

I love this bag!!! The color is amazing. I wear lots of neutrals so it's a nice pop of color. And I'm obsessed with their patch logo. I wish they'd do more with it!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

CoachMaven said:


> Maiden voyage today with my vintage daypack. It was overcast here, needed a little sunshine
> View attachment 4687243





mommaoosh said:


> I love this bag!!! The color is amazing. I wear lots of neutrals so it's a nice pop of color. And I'm obsessed with their patch logo. I wish they'd do more with it!
> 
> View attachment 4687729



Love those pops or color! Both are beautiful


----------



## CoachMaven

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Love those pops or color! Both are beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Saaski

mommaoosh said:


> I love this bag!!! The color is amazing. I wear lots of neutrals so it's a nice pop of color. And I'm obsessed with their patch logo. I wish they'd do more with it!
> View attachment 4687729



That's a beautiful bag! And the charm is a great accent.


----------



## mommaoosh

Thank you! That little charm is my favorite with all these new Coach Originals. I feel like it makes them look even more retro.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Gramercy Small Top Handle for work this week.


----------



## CoachMaven

mommaoosh said:


> Thank you! That little charm is my favorite with all these new Coach Originals. I feel like it makes them look even more retro.


I like this charm myself, I might have to pick one up!


----------



## valv54

Vintage purple station bag today.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

valv54 said:


> Vintage purple station bag today.


Soooo pretty !


----------



## CoachMaven

It's raining off and on today, so I brought out my Broadway in British Tan


----------



## BeachBagGal

valv54 said:


> Vintage purple station bag today.


Love it and the COLOR!!! ❤️


----------



## SEWDimples

My new favorite.  Black Whipstitch Rogue 36. This bag is so substantial and well made. The handles are so thick and chunky. Love it.


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> It's raining off and on today, so I brought out my Broadway in British Tan
> View attachment 4688068


I have this bag. I need to rehab and use it.


----------



## CoachMaven

SEWDimples said:


> I have this bag. I need to rehab and use it.


Yes, you do!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Mixed Leather Darla 32. She so ADT and squishy.


----------



## Mistyfang

SEWDimples said:


> Black Mixed Leather Darla 32. She so ADT and squishy.
> 
> Haven't seen this purse in person before but i like it a lot based on your picture, looks huggable.


----------



## holiday123

Willis 18


----------



## LuvsElvis

Whiskey? Legacy Rory...


----------



## Caspin22

LuvsElvis said:


> Whiskey? Legacy Rory...
> View attachment 4689445



OMG classy, squishy, beautiful goodness!!  I had Rory in black, and I still have a couple of Legacy duffles.  In my opinion, some of the best leather ever from any brand.


----------



## baghabitz34

mommaoosh said:


> I love this bag!!! The color is amazing. I wear lots of neutrals so it's a nice pop of color. And I'm obsessed with their patch logo. I wish they'd do more with it!
> 
> View attachment 4687729


 The color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuvsElvis said:


> Whiskey? Legacy Rory...
> View attachment 4689445


Gorgeous.   The color is cognac.


----------



## SandraElle

Pinnacle Croc Drawstring.


----------



## Lee22

Slink2015 said:


> Been warming up in my city lately, so I took out this pretty bag!


Twins. Pretty Pretty Pretty - Can’t wait to wear mine


----------



## IntheOcean

SandraElle said:


> Pinnacle Croc Drawstring.
> 
> View attachment 4689544


Croc AND tassels??   So beautiful!


----------



## Slink2015

Lee22 said:


> Twins. Pretty Pretty Pretty - Can’t wait to wear mine


I always get so nervous to use it because of the light color and snake, but it’s such a happy bag!!


----------



## whateve

SandraElle said:


> Pinnacle Croc Drawstring.
> 
> View attachment 4689544


I always wanted this bag! It's so pretty!


----------



## Lee22

Slink2015 said:


> I always get so nervous to use it because of the light color and snake, but it’s such a happy bag!!


 I hear you but the bag was meant to brighten your day so don't worry just enjoy it. Believe it or not - it is my first yellow bag. Started wearing chalk as of last year. I figure life is too short so go for it


----------



## SandraElle

IntheOcean said:


> Croc AND tassels??   So beautiful!





whateve said:


> I always wanted this bag! It's so pretty!



Thank you, girls.


----------



## LuvsElvis

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous.   The color is cognac.


Thank You..I forgot the Color.


----------



## Slink2015

Lee22 said:


> I hear you but the bag was meant to brighten your day so don't worry just enjoy it. Believe it or not - it is my first yellow bag. Started wearing chalk as of last year. I figure life is too short so go for it


I definitely want something in chalk. I have a 15 month old and a new baby on the way, though. So maybe in a few years so it’s not just money wasted hahaha! 

I am making an effort this year to use the bags I have that I tend to “keep special” for no reason other than anxiety. Happy to be using this one finally.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LuvsElvis said:


> Thank You..I forgot the Color.


Whiskey was pretty close!!


----------



## Iamminda

SandraElle said:


> Pinnacle Croc Drawstring.
> 
> View attachment 4689544



This is a stunning bag


----------



## valv54

So I need to make a quick trip outside. My lucky olive court is coming with me.


----------



## holiday123

Sunlight Willis 18 today.


----------



## mommaoosh

holiday123 said:


> Sunlight Willis 18 today.


I love the yellow and brass together. I may have to sell my flax and get this one instead.


----------



## SandraElle

Iamminda said:


> This is a stunning bag


I agree. Thank you!


----------



## holiday123

mommaoosh said:


> I love the yellow and brass together. I may have to sell my flax and get this one instead.


I'm probably biased,  but I  this yellow so much more than flax.


----------



## houseof999

My new to me Madison something in a TDF purple color!


----------



## ditzydi

Took my chalk color block out for the first time today to go pick up the kiddo from the grandparent’s house.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> My new to me Madison something in a TDF purple color!
> View attachment 4690255



Bag Twins!   I recently got this same bag and color! Very much a TDF purple color!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Bag Twins!   I recently got this same bag and color! Very much a TDF purple color!


I didn't realize how close it is to Balenciaga Ultraviolet! I don't know how I didn't know about this Coach color but I'm not getting rid of my UV mini twiggy. They are totally two different styles with different color hardware.


----------



## Sunshine mama

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mommaoosh said:


> I love this bag!!! The color is amazing. I wear lots of neutrals so it's a nice pop of color. And I'm obsessed with their patch logo. I wish they'd do more with it!
> 
> View attachment 4687729


My gosh!!! So beautiful and juicy looking!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage Gramercy Small Top Handle for work this week.
> View attachment 4687834


Love this soooooo much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I don't remember what this was called, but I had to have this cute mini bag keychain from the factory store. I have been using it instead of my mini pochette.


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my vintage Dakota Ranger yesterday. Just did a quick run for ice cream


----------



## SEWDimples

Thanks. The leather is really soft. This bag was not on my radar, but I found it at outlet and love it.


----------



## houseof999

My new Rexy with my Hailey!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> My new Rexy with my Hailey!
> View attachment 4690945


Your Rexy is super cute with the  purple bag!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> My new Rexy with my Hailey!
> View attachment 4690945



Rexy looks great with the bag!  Great pic!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SandraElle said:


> Pinnacle Croc Drawstring.
> 
> View attachment 4689544


What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Ready for St. Patrick's Day this Tuesday!


----------



## SandraElle

Luvpurplepurses said:


> What a beautiful bag!


Thanks doll ❤️


----------



## IntheOcean

houseof999 said:


> My new to me Madison something in a TDF purple color!
> View attachment 4690255


Wow! Now that is purple! Love how slouchy it is.  And Rexy, too.



MrsGAM said:


> Used my vintage Dakota Ranger yesterday. Just did a quick run for ice cream
> View attachment 4690830


Such a beautiful vintage! Don't think I've ever seen that one before. 



Luvpurplepurses said:


> Ready for St. Patrick's Day this Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691053


There can never be too many green bags!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> My new Rexy with my Hailey!
> View attachment 4690945



So pretty — your bag and the flowers!


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> There can never be too many green bags!



Especially in March!


----------



## artax two

Here's my favorite style. British tan Station charmed up for St. Patrick's Day tomorrow.


----------



## houseof999

artax two said:


> Here's my favorite style. British tan Station charmed up for St. Patrick's Day tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691486


Wow this looks like a delicious orange color on my phone screen!  She's gorgeous!! Now I wish there was an orange station bag.


----------



## artax two

houseof999 said:


> Wow this looks like a delicious orange color on my phone screen!  She's gorgeous!! Now I wish there was an orange station bag.


Haha thank you. For some reason my cell phone camera default is pretty dark and I always have to adjust the brightness. I didn't realize it would come across that orangey on screen though. I agree an orange would be really pretty in this style.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using the only green bag I have for St Patrick’s Day week: vintage Casino!


Edit to add another photo. She looks so dark in the first one!


----------



## Alexa5

houseof999 said:


> Wow this looks like a delicious orange color on my phone screen!  She's gorgeous!! Now I wish there was an orange station bag.


I was thinking the same thing!  lol


----------



## MrsGAM

IntheOcean said:


> Wow! Now that is purple! Love how slouchy it is.  And Rexy, too.
> 
> Such a beautiful vintage! Don't think I've ever seen that one before.
> 
> There can never be too many green bags!


Love the look of the vintage Dakotas! Cameochi posted her collection way back in 2014: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...assic-pieces-here.292004/page-9#post-26193559
I'd love to find one of those smaller purses in green or red.


----------



## IntheOcean

MrsGAM said:


> Using the only green bag I have for St Patrick’s Day week: vintage Casino!
> View attachment 4691527
> 
> Edit to add another photo. She looks so dark in the first one!
> View attachment 4691546


Wow, I love this one! There's something about the shape of the handle that's just sooo pretty.


----------



## valv54

Mahogany prairie bag today.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

My new to me Tattoo Dreamer with my replacement strap


----------



## Saaski

valv54 said:


> Mahogany prairie bag today.


I just found this exact bag at a thrift store the other day! Looking forward to cleaning it up and (hopefully) getting it to look nice like yours.


----------



## Saaski

lovevintagecoach said:


> My new to me Tattoo Dreamer with my replacement strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691693


It's such a beautiful bag!


----------



## valv54

Saaski said:


> I just found this exact bag at a thrift store the other day! Looking forward to cleaning it up and (hopefully) getting it to look nice like yours.


It's a good bag, I dont know how I didnt get one before lol.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Saaski said:


> It's such a beautiful bag!


.   Thank you !


----------



## whateve

Slink2015 said:


> I definitely want something in chalk. I have a 15 month old and a new baby on the way, though. So maybe in a few years so it’s not just money wasted hahaha!
> 
> I am making an effort this year to use the bags I have that I tend to “keep special” for no reason other than anxiety. Happy to be using this one finally.


If it is pebbled leather, it is pretty easy to keep clean. I bought a white bag a few years ago after years of being afraid of the color and it has remained pristine. The pebbled leather has a sheen that makes water and other spills just bead up, rather than soak in.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> My new Rexy with my Hailey!
> View attachment 4690945


This picture is gorgeous!


----------



## Alexa5

Not really carrying, as I am at home, but here is yoda to add some green to my Dinky


----------



## valv54

Bottle green vintage large sidepack on St. Paddy's day!


----------



## baghabitz34

Ivy green Rogue for this St Patrick’s Day


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Pretty green soho for St. Paddy’s


----------



## JenJBS

My purple Madison Hailey for some color on a rainy, grey day.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> My purple Madison Hailey for some color on a rainy, grey day.


There's my purse twin!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> There's my purse twin!



Purse Twin!


----------



## Lee22

Finally moved into my navy rivets shoulder dreamer. The additional buffalo leather on front and suede on sides and bottom is so unique.


----------



## Teagaggle

Lee22 said:


> Finally moved into my navy rivets shoulder dreamer. The additional buffalo leather on front and suede on sides and bottom is so unique.
> View attachment 4692914


I really liked this style. I wish they had come out with one with dark hardware...


----------



## valv54

Vintage cooper zip! I love this bag!


----------



## MKB0925

ditzydi said:


> Took my chalk color block out for the first time today to go pick up the kiddo from the grandparent’s house.


Pretty bag!! Love your rings too!



houseof999 said:


> My new Rexy with my Hailey!
> View attachment 4690945


Rexy is a perfect match and pretty color! Hailey is such a great bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

valv54 said:


> Vintage cooper zip! I love this bag!


I guess this was the model they reintroduced? Yours still look wonderful.


----------



## valv54

On the first day of spring! Vintage yellow regina!


----------



## Caspin22

valv54 said:


> On the first day of spring! Vintage yellow regina!



Weird thing...I'm not typically a fan of yellow, brass hardware, or vintage bags, but something about this particular little gal just makes my heart happy.  Such a cheerful, pretty bag!!


----------



## valv54

Caspin22 said:


> Weird thing...I'm not typically a fan of yellow, brass hardware, or vintage bags, but something about this particular little gal just makes my heart happy.  Such a cheerful, pretty bag!!


Thank you  This bag is very special to me and I love it very much. It makes me smile everytime use it.


----------



## Punkkitten

valv54 said:


> On the first day of spring! Vintage yellow regina!


I am loving your vintage colorful bags!  Hoping you are 1.safe and 2. going strong!


----------



## valv54

Punkkitten said:


> I am loving your vintage colorful bags!  Hoping you are 1.safe and 2. going strong!


We are, I work in a medical laboratory we gonna rock it till the wheels fall off. Lol. I hope all is well with you!


----------



## Saaski

valv54 said:


> On the first day of spring! Vintage yellow regina!


I'm also not a huge yellow fan, but this is such a beautiful bag! It's in lovely condition.


----------



## Punkkitten

valv54 said:


> We are, I work in a medical laboratory we gonna rock it till the wheels fall off. Lol. I hope all is well with you!


I knew you worked in some type of health field.  Thank you for what you are doing and for posting pictures of bags...because pretties are what my eyeballs need to see right now


----------



## musiclover

valv54 said:


> We are, I work in a medical laboratory we gonna rock it till the wheels fall off. Lol. I hope all is well with you!


Thank you to you and all your colleagues for your contribution to fighting COVID-19!


----------



## valv54

So trying to not go anywhere today, but if I was, I would be taking my vintage blue station.


----------



## redwood66

valv54 said:


> So trying to not go anywhere today, but if I was, I would be taking my vintage blue station.


LOL.  I'm not going anywhere either but I did put all my stuff in this purple Garcia shoulder bag to pretend like I was.


----------



## CCC4

That made me smile.  Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

valv54 said:


> Vintage cooper zip! I love this bag!





valv54 said:


> On the first day of spring! Vintage yellow regina!





valv54 said:


> So trying to not go anywhere today, but if I was, I would be taking my vintage blue station.





redwood66 said:


> LOL.  I'm not going anywhere either but I did put all my stuff in this purple Garcia shoulder bag to pretend like I was.
> View attachment 4694880



I love all these vintage colorful bags. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elisabettaverde

My eyes bugged out when I saw the updated glove tanned turn lock bag in emerald green!!! and I thought, wait, don’t I have this already??
So fun to see these vintage bags!! I chased this bag from the retail store in Century City, LA to the Cabazon Outlets circa 1998. Originally had this one in orange-red also and two other mini styles in a banana yellow and lilac.   I sold the others but couldn’t part with this one.


----------



## Saaski

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4695028
> View attachment 4695029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes bugged out when I saw the updated glove tanned turn lock bag in emerald green!!! and I thought, wait, don’t I have this already??
> So fun to see these vintage bags!! I chased this bag from the retail store in Century City, LA to the Cabazon Outlets circa 1998. Originally had this one in orange-red also and two other mini styles in a banana yellow and lilac.   I sold the others but couldn’t part with this one.


That's a beautiful color!


----------



## faithbw

I’m wearing my rehabbed Willis. She was faded so I added some dye and some leather sheen. She’s good as new.


----------



## Sunshine mama

faithbw said:


> I’m wearing my rehabbed Willis. She was faded so I added some dye and some leather sheen. She’s good as new.


Looks beautiful!


----------



## faithbw

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

My black Madison Hailey.


----------



## BeachBagGal

faithbw said:


> I’m wearing my rehabbed Willis. She was faded so I added some dye and some leather sheen. She’s good as new.


Wow nice! That baby shines!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> My black Madison Hailey.


You have another one!! I didn't use to like slouchy styles but I love them now for comfy casual "athleisure" outfits! I got rain drops on my purple one last week and freaked out thinking there will be water stains when it dried. I was surprised it dried without any water stains! I love the leather and surprisingly light weight!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> You have another one!! I didn't use to like slouchy styles but I love them now for comfy casual "athleisure" outfits! I got rain drops on my purple one last week and freaked out thinking there will be water stains when it dried. I was surprised it dried without any water stains! I love the leather and surprisingly light weight!



Thank you!  I love how light weight it is! Glad to hear a few drops of rain won't hurt them. I got this one pre-loved and used some leather conditioner and black shoe polish to refurbish it. The purple one was NWT from Tradesy.


----------



## Caspin22

faithbw said:


> I’m wearing my rehabbed Willis. She was faded so I added some dye and some leather sheen. She’s good as new.



You and the bag are both gorgeous!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Used this big beauty on a quick Target run for supplies. Hope everyone is staying safe & healthy.


----------



## Alexa5

Cassie with Princess Leia.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> Cassie with Princess Leia.
> 
> View attachment 4695853


Love that combo with Leia!


----------



## tealocean

faithbw said:


> I’m wearing my rehabbed Willis. She was faded so I added some dye and some leather sheen. She’s good as new.


Lovely! You look so happy, and you made me smile.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Not carrying any Coach today, since I'm not going out anywhere. Instead, I'm admiring my small Coach collection from home!


----------



## valv54

Vintage Chester in sapphire


----------



## Caspin22

Old school today, for a quick trip out for some groceries.


----------



## BeachBagGal

valv54 said:


> Vintage Chester in sapphire


Such a cutie! Is this the same as the Canteen bag?


----------



## valv54

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a cutie! Is this the same as the Canteen bag?


I think the canteen is smaller. But almost.


----------



## whateve

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4695028
> View attachment 4695029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes bugged out when I saw the updated glove tanned turn lock bag in emerald green!!! and I thought, wait, don’t I have this already??
> So fun to see these vintage bags!! I chased this bag from the retail store in Century City, LA to the Cabazon Outlets circa 1998. Originally had this one in orange-red also and two other mini styles in a banana yellow and lilac.   I sold the others but couldn’t part with this one.


I used to have these in every color!


----------



## MrsGAM

Since I’m stuck at home and don’t take my bags out on my walks, I thought I’d just post which bag I’m conditioning today I took my Spence out in order to add a new hang tag and noticed she was scratched up around the turnlock! So she got a coat of Leather Therapy!


Bonus keychains! Just got the owl and cleaned/conditioned this morning.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

MrsGAM said:


> Since I’m stuck at home and don’t take my bags out on my walks, I thought I’d just post which bag I’m conditioning today I took my Spence out in order to add a new hang tag and noticed she was scratched up around the turnlock! So she got a coat of Leather Therapy!
> View attachment 4697562
> 
> Bonus keychains! Just got the owl and cleaned/conditioned this morning.
> View attachment 4697561


I love that owl, twins on the penguin!


----------



## valv54

Today is my vintage mini bag made in NYC. I really thought this was gonna never fit even the most minimal of essentials but! Card case, sunnies, and keys fit no problem.


----------



## baghabitz34

valv54 said:


> Vintage Chester in sapphire


Love that shade of blue!


----------



## tealocean

MrsGAM said:


> Since I’m stuck at home and don’t take my bags out on my walks, I thought I’d just post which bag I’m conditioning today I took my Spence out in order to add a new hang tag and noticed she was scratched up around the turnlock! So she got a coat of Leather Therapy!
> View attachment 4697562
> 
> Bonus keychains! Just got the owl and cleaned/conditioned this morning.
> View attachment 4697561


That leather looks so good! I like your charms. The owl and penguin are so cute!


----------



## Nancy in VA

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4695028
> View attachment 4695029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes bugged out when I saw the updated glove tanned turn lock bag in emerald green!!! and I thought, wait, don’t I have this already??
> So fun to see these vintage bags!! I chased this bag from the retail store in Century City, LA to the Cabazon Outlets circa 1998. Originally had this one in orange-red also and two other mini styles in a banana yellow and lilac.   I sold the others but couldn’t part with this one.


Yours looks in great condition - I remember when they were in the outlets - I almost bought an orange one but thought the style was too small for me - no I am hankering for a new one


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Oxblood Nomad ...


----------



## anthrosphere

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4695028
> View attachment 4695029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes bugged out when I saw the updated glove tanned turn lock bag in emerald green!!! and I thought, wait, don’t I have this already??
> So fun to see these vintage bags!! I chased this bag from the retail store in Century City, LA to the Cabazon Outlets circa 1998. Originally had this one in orange-red also and two other mini styles in a banana yellow and lilac.   I sold the others but couldn’t part with this one.


Dream bag. The color is to die for. I have been looking everywhere for this bag in a bright color but had zero luck. Such a gorgeous bag and lovely spring color.



houseof999 said:


> My new to me Madison something in a TDF purple color!
> View attachment 4690255


 [/QUOTE]


JenJBS said:


> My purple Madison Hailey for some color on a rainy, grey day.



I miss this collection. The leather back in those days were soooo scrumptious. I am drooling. I need to find me a  Madison bag in a vibrant color someday. Your bags are so beautiful.


----------



## redwood66

I'm pretending to carry this one today.  Maybe I should just go outside and walk around with it.  TPF is keeping my spirits up.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Nancy in VA said:


> Yours looks in great condition - I remember when they were in the outlets - I almost bought an orange one but thought the style was too small for me - no I am hankering for a new one


I haven’t carried this bag for at least 15 years!  
I had four of these little bags at one time and I mainly used them on the weekends.  I didn’t carry a lot of anything and didn’t even have a flip phone yet.  
I feel like the new bag (the fuschia and emerald) is a bit bigger.


----------



## elisabettaverde

whateve said:


> I used to have these in every color!


 What did you do with yours?                              I sold my other 3.   Do I need the new emerald green or magenta for old times’ sake?? I actually would wear these current colors more.


----------



## whateve

elisabettaverde said:


> What did you do with yours?                              I sold my other 3.   Do I need the new emerald green or magenta for old times’ sake?? I actually would wear these current colors more.


I purchased a fake accidentally and after that I couldn't look at the others so I sold them all. The red, yellow, green and orange were gorgeous.


----------



## Julia T.

had to go out today for groceries. and i choose this charlie since it’s pebbled, big enough and bought from the outlet. Thank God it’s survive from disinfectant spray. I think i was freak-out a bit when i sprayed this with disinfectant


----------



## Bagmedic

Julia T. said:


> had to go out today for groceries. and i choose this charlie since it’s pebbled, big enough and bought from the outlet. Thank God it’s survive from disinfectant spray. I think i was freak-out a bit when i sprayed this with disinfectant
> 
> View attachment 4699021


I only bring a clutch wristlet when I go out now.  I'm not exposing my bags to 'Rona!


----------



## redwood66

Bagmedic said:


> I only bring a clutch wristlet when I go out now.  I'm not exposing my bags to 'Rona!


My zip card case is the only thing that leaves the house if I have to go somewhere.


----------



## qwertie

Not going anywhere but this is the bag I’d take if I were!


----------



## Punkkitten

qwertie said:


> Not going anywhere but this is the bag I’d take if I were!
> 
> View attachment 4699690


SO FLIPPING CUTE!


----------



## Sunshine mama

qwertie said:


> Not going anywhere but this is the bag I’d take if I were!
> 
> View attachment 4699690


So cute!



Punkkitten said:


> SO FLIPPING CUTE!



I agree!!!! Soooooo cute!!!


----------



## Lee22

Trying to wear bags I never wore before so pulled this out for the first time to pick up Sunday dinner.


----------



## Narnanz

This little one has been neglected of late...she has been passed over for many much older models.


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> This little one has been neglected of late...she has been passed over for many much older models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699873



Hello bag twin!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> This little one has been neglected of late...she has been passed over for many much older models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699873


I love the 2 reds in this bag!


----------



## anthrosphere

qwertie said:


> Not going anywhere but this is the bag I’d take if I were!
> 
> View attachment 4699690


SOOO cute!!! Is this the Winnie? Looks like a baby Willis. It's so adorable and the leather looks so gorgeous. Love that you added the tea rose charm on the bag, such a cute touch.


----------



## qwertie

Punkkitten said:


> SO FLIPPING CUTE!





Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!!!! Soooooo cute!!!





anthrosphere said:


> SOOO cute!!! Is this the Winnie? Looks like a baby Willis. It's so adorable and the leather looks so gorgeous. Love that you added the tea rose charm on the bag, such a cute touch.



Thanks! And yes this is the winnie. The tea rose shoe charm is a perfect size for her!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I use this one to go to the supermarket.
The canvas is easy to clean, fits my cards, phone, latex gloves and disinfectant spray. I hope you are all well and safe


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> This little one has been neglected of late...she has been passed over for many much older models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699873






Sunshine mama said:


> I love the 2 reds in this bag!


Me too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lockdown Day: I stopped counting! (Started appropriately Friday the 13th. We've only been out once to switch Shelter in Place locations.) Carly, my "emotional support bag"   is keeping me company. But we have to discuss sharing the TV. All she wants to watch are "What's in My Coach Bag" videos.
Be safe if you must go out!


----------



## MrsGAM

Gave my Madison Carlyle a conditioning over the weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsGAM said:


> Gave my Madison Carlyle a conditioning over the weekend!
> View attachment 4700139


 She's beautiful! You did a great job!


----------



## redwood66

Practicing scarf tying with Willis 18.


----------



## mommaoosh

redwood66 said:


> Practicing scarf tying with Willis 18.
> 
> View attachment 4700319


I missed out on this green. It’s so pretty! Love it with the scarf too. I have a pink one wrapped around my saddle Willis 18 handle.


----------



## holiday123

Dreamer


----------



## houseof999

Took my Marleigh out for a ride.


----------



## anthrosphere

houseof999 said:


> Took my Marleigh out for a ride.


Gorgeous.


----------



## VintageViv

I just switched into an old fave: my lil red bucket (manufacture date: 2002). But due to COVID sheltering in place she has nowhere to go. Despondent, she drinks alone. (Cue music: Alllll byyyy myyyyseeelf, don't wanna be, allll byyy myself anymooore!)


----------



## RuedeNesle

VintageViv said:


> I just switched into an old fave: my lil red bucket (manufacture date: 2002). But due to COVID sheltering in place she has nowhere to go. Despondent, she drinks alone. (Cue music: Alllll byyyy myyyyseeelf, don't wanna be, allll byyy myself anymooore!)


 Now I'm gonna have that song in my head all day!
 She's Beautiful!


----------



## VintageViv

RuedeNesle said:


> Now I'm gonna have that song in my head all day!
> She's Beautiful!


Ooops! Sorry!
And thank you! She was a thrift store find. Here's a picture that shows the color better. She has a big silver metal hang tag but I keep it clipped inside because it sorta got in the way outside.


----------



## RuedeNesle

VintageViv said:


> Ooops! Sorry!
> And thank you! She was a thrift store find. Here's a picture that shows the color better. She has a big silver metal hang tag but I keep it clipped inside because it sorta got in the way outside.


Don't be sorry! It replaced the other song I've had in my head for the last two days! 
What a great thrift store find! Thanks for the additional picture. She really is beautiful!


----------



## whateve

VintageViv said:


> I just switched into an old fave: my lil red bucket (manufacture date: 2002). But due to COVID sheltering in place she has nowhere to go. Despondent, she drinks alone. (Cue music: Alllll byyyy myyyyseeelf, don't wanna be, allll byyy myself anymooore!)


I believe she is too young to drink! She needs a booster seat!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Lee22 said:


> Trying to wear bags I never wore before so pulled this out for the first time to pick up Sunday dinner.
> 
> View attachment 4699866


Beautiful!!


----------



## Lee22

lovevintagecoach said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## MKB0925

RuedeNesle said:


> Lockdown Day: I stopped counting! (Started appropriately Friday the 13th. We've only been out once to switch Shelter in Place locations.) Carly, my "emotional support bag"   is keeping me company. But we have to discuss sharing the TV. All she wants to watch are "What's in My Coach Bag" videos.
> Be safe if you must go out!
> View attachment 4700120


Love this bag and I love watching those videos too!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MKB0925 said:


> Love this bag and I love watching those videos too!!


Mornin' MKB!
Thanks very much! I'm really loving Carly!
As I type this I am, I mean Carly is watching WIMB videos. I love watching them!  And there seems to be a lot of new videos since people are sheltering in place and doing WIMB videos are a good distraction for a lot of youtubers right now.
Stay safe!


----------



## Caspin22

Zoe Editorial XL in bronze was my partner on a trip to the grocery store yesterday.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Caspin22 said:


> Zoe Editorial XL in bronze was my partner on a trip to the grocery store yesterday.
> View attachment 4701530


My Carly's Cuz!  I love this style, and she's beautiful in bronze!


----------



## momofgirls

Riley 22


----------



## VintageViv

whateve said:


> I believe she is too young to drink! She needs a booster seat!


 I asked her about that and she says that 18 in human years is older in bag years!


----------



## RuedeNesle

VintageViv said:


> I asked her about that and she says that 18 in human years is older in bag years!


----------



## Narnanz

Coach Parker shoulderbag going nowhere today...just looking pretty.


----------



## Saaski

momofgirls said:


> Riley 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701695


Aah, the guang yu rexy! I love that design.


----------



## Alexa5

Today's bag, just sitting in the house, lol, with Darth Vader hanging out.


----------



## carterazo

redwood66 said:


> It's a KF kinda day.
> 
> View attachment 4681498



I just recently (finally!) really paid attention to KF and I'm in love! Of course, the ones I want are long sold out and only available at practically full price - if at all. Your shoulder bag is a dream!


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> Today was a big day for me - it was my last day at work and I am now officially retired! And my Tobacco Double Swagger and Thumper were there to share it with me!
> 
> View attachment 4682025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682026


I am a full month late, but I still wanted to wish you all the best on a well earned retirement. You finished off with a fabulous bag. Congratulations!!!!  Hope you can enjoy it more and better soon when all this craziness is over.


----------



## carterazo

valv54 said:


> Off to a wine and chocolate tasting with my favorite vintage blue regina.


Love that blue!  Regina is on my list if vintage bags to get.


----------



## katev

carterazo said:


> I am a full month late, but I still wanted to wish you all the best on a well earned retirement. You finished off with a fabulous bag. Congratulations!!!!  Hope you can enjoy it more and better soon when all this craziness is over.



Thanks so much, and I celebrated by getting a Wave Dreamer for 70% off.


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> My turnlock in Lapis...love this color! Channeling Springtime.


One of my favorite shades of blue.


----------



## carterazo

Slink2015 said:


> Been warming up in my city lately, so I took out this pretty bag!





holiday123 said:


> Bandit





CoachMaven said:


> Maiden voyage today with my vintage daypack. It was overcast here, needed a little sunshine
> View attachment 4687243





mommaoosh said:


> I love this bag!!! The color is amazing. I wear lots of neutrals so it's a nice pop of color. And I'm obsessed with their patch logo. I wish they'd do more with it!
> 
> View attachment 4687729



Fabulous colors ladies!!!


----------



## carterazo

ditzydi said:


> Took my chalk color block out for the first time today to go pick up the kiddo from the grandparent’s house.


This beauty is on my list, but I can never catch it on sale!


----------



## carterazo

Lee22 said:


> Finally moved into my navy rivets shoulder dreamer. The additional buffalo leather on front and suede on sides and bottom is so unique.
> View attachment 4692914


Beautiful! I think this is my favorite shoulder Dreamer bag! I live the tone on tone. So pretty!


----------



## Lee22

carterazo said:


> Beautiful! I think this is my favorite shoulder Dreamer bag! I live the tone on tone. So pretty!


Thank you! I find myself admiring it often. Was a bit hard to switch out...


----------



## carterazo

redwood66 said:


> LOL.  I'm not going anywhere either but I did put all my stuff in this purple Garcia shoulder bag to pretend like I was.
> View attachment 4694880


Oooh, she looks so yummy!


----------



## carterazo

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4695028
> View attachment 4695029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes bugged out when I saw the updated glove tanned turn lock bag in emerald green!!! and I thought, wait, don’t I have this already??
> So fun to see these vintage bags!! I chased this bag from the retail store in Century City, LA to the Cabazon Outlets circa 1998. Originally had this one in orange-red also and two other mini styles in a banana yellow and lilac.   I sold the others but couldn’t part with this one.


Be still my beating heart!  This is a dream bag for me!  What a treasure you have there. I hope you never let it go!


----------



## carterazo

faithbw said:


> I’m wearing my rehabbed Willis. She was faded so I added some dye and some leather sheen. She’s good as new.


Beautiful job!


----------



## carterazo

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4695846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used this big beauty on a quick Target run for supplies. Hope everyone is staying safe & healthy.


Lucky Target that got to see this special bag.   Hope you're taking care of yourself and that beauty of a bag.


----------



## carterazo

redwood66 said:


> I'm pretending to carry this one today.  Maybe I should just go outside and walk around with it.  TPF is keeping my spirits up.
> Twins on this bag! It's such a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4698429


----------



## carterazo

qwertie said:


> Not going anywhere but this is the bag I’d take if I were!
> 
> View attachment 4699690


Lovely! The fob is really sweet. Have you had it for a while? I don't recall seeing one like this before.


----------



## carterazo

Lee22 said:


> Trying to wear bags I never wore before so pulled this out for the first time to pick up Sunday dinner.
> 
> View attachment 4699866


The prettiest purple!


----------



## ditzydi

carterazo said:


> This beauty is on my list, but I can never catch it on sale!


Thanks!  I managed to snag it back in November from Lord & Taylor for $200 after Rakuten cash back. . Hoping you can score one for less than retail soon.

Looked on L&T and it’s 30% making it $276.


----------



## ditzydi

Took my colorblock Cassie grocery shopping to grab groceries for the in-laws.


----------



## carterazo

VintageViv said:


> I just switched into an old fave: my lil red bucket (manufacture date: 2002). But due to COVID sheltering in place she has nowhere to go. Despondent, she drinks alone. (Cue music: Alllll byyyy myyyyseeelf, don't wanna be, allll byyy myself anymooore!)



Now the song is stuck in my head!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Lockdown Day: I stopped counting! (Started appropriately Friday the 13th. We've only been out once to switch Shelter in Place locations.) Carly, my "emotional support bag"   is keeping me company. But we have to discuss sharing the TV. All she wants to watch are "What's in My Coach Bag" videos.
> Be safe if you must go out!
> View attachment 4700120



You took a great support system with you. Now you need to teach her to share the tv.


----------



## qwertie

carterazo said:


> Lovely! The fob is really sweet. Have you had it for a while? I don't recall seeing one like this before.



Thanks! The fob is actually one part of a pair of shoe charms. I ordered them from the coach website last fall, in October I think.


----------



## elisabettaverde

carterazo said:


> Be still my beating heart!  This is a dream bag for me!  What a treasure you have there. I hope you never let it go!



              Oh, thank you!  I am definitely keeping this one;  back in the early 2000’s when I was so matchy-matchy, I would wear this little bag with these raw silk Ann Taylor pants and a pair of lucite sandals with lime green trim.  The colors are close enough for me, but I was the queen of matching colors in this era.


----------



## finer_woman

Went for a walk, decided to take melon rogue 17 for the first time


----------



## Bagmedic

finer_woman said:


> Went for a walk, decided to take melon rogue 17 for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703243


 A great color for Spring!


----------



## Bagmedic

Been carrying this back and forth from the kitchen stool to my bed every day!  My normal routine since I work at home!  I love the color and squishy thick leather and the pop of floral inside is very pleasing to the eye!


----------



## katev

We finally got some Spring weather this week so I decided to move into a Spring/Summer bag - although I don't have many places to go these days!

Here is my beloved Grey Birch Willow Floral Nomad 55543 with the matching Fob 56721.


----------



## Lee22

katev said:


> We finally got some Spring weather this week so I decided to move into a Spring/Summer bag - although I don't have many places to go these days!
> 
> Here is my beloved Grey Birch Willow Floral Nomad 55543 with the matching Fob 56721.
> 
> View attachment 4703636


Pretty!


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> Thanks so much, and I celebrated by getting a Wave Dreamer for 70% off.


Best way to celebrate!


----------



## carterazo

ditzydi said:


> Thanks!  I managed to snag it back in November from Lord & Taylor for $200 after Rakuten cash back. . Hoping you can score one for less than retail soon.
> 
> Looked on L&T and it’s 30% making it $276.


Thanks, enabler!


----------



## carterazo

qwertie said:


> Thanks! The fob is actually one part of a pair of shoe charms. I ordered them from the coach website last fall, in October I think.
> Great idea! It's so pretty.
> View attachment 4703051


----------



## carterazo

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4703110
> 
> 
> Oh, thank you!  I am definitely keeping this one;  back in the early 2000’s when I was so matchy-matchy, I would wear this little bag with these raw silk Ann Taylor pants and a pair of lucite sandals with lime green trim.  The colors are close enough for me, but I was the queen of matching colors in this era.


They go beautifully together!


----------



## carterazo

I've only been out twice in three weeks and both times I carried my beautiful Troupe in dark red.


----------



## ditzydi

carterazo said:


> Thanks, enabler!


Always happy to enable a fellow shopaholic/bag junkie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This mini keychain. I love using it as a tiny pochette in my small bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4703110
> 
> 
> Oh, thank you!  I am definitely keeping this one;  back in the early 2000’s when I was so matchy-matchy, I would wear this little bag with these raw silk Ann Taylor pants and a pair of lucite sandals with lime green trim.  The colors are close enough for me, but I was the queen of matching colors in this era.


Such a pretty green!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Coach Parker shoulderbag going nowhere today...just looking pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701942


At least that wall can wear that bag.
That buttery brown + that cream wall = perfect match!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

qwertie said:


> Thanks! The fob is actually one part of a pair of shoe charms. I ordered them from the coach website last fall, in October I think.
> 
> View attachment 4703051


Such a great idea!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I believe she is too young to drink! She needs a booster seat!


----------



## nautilia

Sunshine mama said:


> This mini keychain. I love using it as a tiny pochette in my small bags!


That is the cutest! Love all the blue as well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> I've only been out twice in three weeks and both times I carried my beautiful Troupe in dark red.


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> This mini keychain. I love using it as a tiny pochette in my small bags!


So cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

redwood66 said:


> Practicing scarf tying with Willis 18.
> 
> View attachment 4700319


That’s such a cute combo!


----------



## valv54

Not going anywhere until tomorrow when I go to work but I'll be carrying my new to me periwinkle vintage daypack!


----------



## BeachBagGal

valv54 said:


> Not going anywhere until tomorrow when I go to work but I'll be carrying my new to me periwinkle vintage daypack!


Cute and it looks brand new!


----------



## baghabitz34

katev said:


> We finally got some Spring weather this week so I decided to move into a Spring/Summer bag - although I don't have many places to go these days!
> 
> Here is my beloved Grey Birch Willow Floral Nomad 55543 with the matching Fob 56721.
> 
> View attachment 4703636


Very pretty!


----------



## baghabitz34

My bag of the day even though I plan on staying at home. Hope everyone is safe & well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

nautilia said:


> That is the cutest! Love all the blue as well.


Thank you!


----------



## ditzydi

Decided to switch to my empriente Twoce for today’s store run but still carrying my emerald green Wizard of Oz card case and my glitter heart coin purse.  Was able to fit a mini bottle of hand sanitizer and my ear buds in it after I saw somebody post the idea.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

katev said:


> We finally got some Spring weather this week so I decided to move into a Spring/Summer bag - although I don't have many places to go these days!
> 
> Here is my beloved Grey Birch Willow Floral Nomad 55543 with the matching Fob 56721.
> 
> View attachment 4703636


Beautiful!  Nomad has become my favorite bag .  I have 3 , including this one in black.   They are such beautiful bags !


----------



## katev

lovevintagecoach said:


> Beautiful!  Nomad has become my favorite bag .  I have 3 , including this one in black.   They are such beautiful bags !



I know, I love them too! I have one in Carmine Red in addition to this Grey Birch Floral. I got the bag at a very good deal but I paid a little over $100 for the matching floral charm - although I did get it with a PCE; but I just love the way the charm looks on the  bag! It's available in black also.


----------



## inkfade

My Nomad crossbody in dark denim with Marc Jacobs strap. Love this blue so, so much! It's dark, but still vibrant at the same time.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

That is awesome.  I have the black flora


katev said:


> I know, I love them too! I have one in Carmine Red in addition to this Grey Birch Floral. I got the bag at a very good deal but I paid a little over $100 for the matching floral charm - although I did get it with a PCE; but I just love the way the charm looks on the  bag! It's available in black also.
> 
> View attachment 4704847
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704849


 That’s awesome!  I have one in oxblood (gorgeous color ) and one in chalk with fringe and the black floral.   I love the charm .... I may have to find one for my bag !


----------



## lovevintagecoach

inkfade said:


> My Nomad crossbody in dark denim with Marc Jacobs strap. Love this blue so, so much! It's dark, but still vibrant at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 4704860





inkfade said:


> My Nomad crossbody in dark denim with Marc Jacobs strap. Love this blue so, so much! It's dark, but still vibrant at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 4704860


Sooo pretty !


----------



## CoachMaven

In my large Carly in red chili this week, and I just received my stylish face masks made with Kaffe Fassett prints that my co-worker made for me.


----------



## Narnanz

I actually went out today...grocery shopping but still out.


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> In my large Carly in red chili this week, and I just received my stylish face masks made with Kaffe Fassett prints that my co-worker made for me.
> View attachment 4705004
> View attachment 4705005


Those KF fabrics are gorgeous! Your CW is awesome! Is she taking orders?


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> Those KF fabrics are gorgeous! Your CW is awesome! Is she taking orders?


Maybe? She bartered with her neighbor, a pan of homemade cinnamon rolls for various fabrics to make masks and the neighbor gave her all KF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> In my large Carly in red chili this week, and I just received my stylish face masks made with Kaffe Fassett prints that my co-worker made for me.
> View attachment 4705004
> View attachment 4705005


I love seeing my Carly's big sister!    Your co-worker did a great job on the masks! They're beautiful! 
Safe travels!


----------



## kvm87

Tired nurse reporting in. I splurged a week ago. I also picked up the LV PM. I’ve been making comparisons with my lovely cassie. I’m a huge fan of this shape and the crossbody .


----------



## RuedeNesle

kvm87 said:


> *Tired nurse reporting in.* I splurged a week ago. I also picked up the LV PM. I’ve been making comparisons with my lovely cassie. I’m a huge fan of this shape and the crossbody .


Thank you for being one of the "Soldiers" on the front line.  I hope you get some rest soon! Enjoy Cassie and your PM!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

kvm87 said:


> Tired nurse reporting in. I splurged a week ago. I also picked up the LV PM. I’ve been making comparisons with my lovely cassie. I’m a huge fan of this shape and the crossbody .


Thank you for all of your hard work. Stay safe and enjoy your Cassie!


----------



## BeachBagGal

kvm87 said:


> Tired nurse reporting in. I splurged a week ago. I also picked up the LV PM. I’ve been making comparisons with my lovely cassie. I’m a huge fan of this shape and the crossbody .


Thanks for all you do! Def deserve those new goodies!


----------



## CoachMaven

RuedeNesle said:


> I love seeing my Carly's big sister!    Your co-worker did a great job on the masks! They're beautiful!
> Safe travels!


Thank you She did do a good job, I'll be the most stylish at the grocery store when I do my weekly run.


----------



## tealocean

katev said:


> I know, I love them too! I have one in Carmine Red in addition to this Grey Birch Floral. I got the bag at a very good deal but I paid a little over $100 for the matching floral charm - although I did get it with a PCE; but I just love the way the charm looks on the  bag! It's available in black also.
> 
> View attachment 4704847
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704849


I love these! I enjoy all the pictures with this kind of charm on bags. The tea roses cascade so beautifully.


----------



## tealocean

kvm87 said:


> Tired nurse reporting in. I splurged a week ago. I also picked up the LV PM. I’ve been making comparisons with my lovely cassie. I’m a huge fan of this shape and the crossbody .


 Your Cassie is beautiful. Thank you for the lifesaving work you do!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


>



  I was waiting for your reaction. Hi RN!


----------



## carterazo

valv54 said:


> Not going anywhere until tomorrow when I go to work but I'll be carrying my new to me periwinkle vintage daypack!


Pretty!


----------



## carterazo

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4704157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag of the day even though I plan on staying at home. Hope everyone is safe & well.



Those rivets on that leather.


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> In my large Carly in red chili this week, and I just received my stylish face masks made with Kaffe Fassett prints that my co-worker made for me.
> View attachment 4705004
> View attachment 4705005


Beautiful! Your coworker did a great job!
Are you in the front lines as well?


----------



## carterazo

kvm87 said:


> Tired nurse reporting in. I splurged a week ago. I also picked up the LV PM. I’ve been making comparisons with my lovely cassie. I’m a huge fan of this shape and the crossbody .


Thank you for taking care of the rest of us. You deserve all the bags in the world. Hope you are getting some rest. Please take as much care of yourself as you can.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> I was waiting for your reaction. Hi RN!


 You know me well!


----------



## CoachMaven

carterazo said:


> Beautiful! Your coworker did a great job!
> Are you in the front lines as well?


No, I am a teacher, so I am working from home. Our state has been talking about the wearing of masks in public at all times will most likely be happening soon, and my husband is still out and about working as an 'essential', so I wanted us to have some in case of.


----------



## MrsGAM

Finished rehabbing my new to me XL Ergo Tote and packed it with all my work stuff. It’s ready to go once we get the okay to go back to the office!


----------



## TraGiv

Congratulations! You deserve both for all your hard work you are doing to save lives. Thank you!


----------



## valv54

Today's bag. Vintage daypack.


----------



## artax two

valv54 said:


> Today's bag. Vintage daypack.


gorgeous as always


----------



## Teagaggle

Haven't carried a bags in weeks, it seems. Finally moved into this ray of sunshine.


----------



## SEWDimples

lovevintagecoach said:


> Beautiful!  Nomad has become my favorite bag .  I have 3 , including this one in black.   They are such beautiful bags !


I love Nomads as well. I have 3 (True, Oxblood, Sand with snake embossed detail) from retail and 4 (Black gave to a friend, Forest, Cherise, Burnished Saddle) from outlet. They are easy to carry and sit great on the shoulder.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Bea


SEWDimples said:


> I love Nomads as well. I have 3 (True, Oxblood, Sand with snake embossed detail) from retail and 4 (Black gave to a friend, Forest, Cherise, Burnished Saddle) from outlet. They are easy to carry and sit great on the shoulder.
> View attachment 4706250
> 
> View attachment 4706251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE beautiful colors !  They really are great bags . They are the perfect shape and size.  And the leather is soooo soft !


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> I love Nomads as well. I have 3 (True, Oxblood, Sand with snake embossed detail) from retail and 4 (Black gave to a friend, Forest, Cherise, Burnished Saddle) from outlet. They are easy to carry and sit great on the shoulder.
> View attachment 4706250
> 
> View attachment 4706251


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Vintage hippie saddle bag for me today


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Haven't carried a bags in weeks, it seems. Finally moved into this ray of sunshine.
> View attachment 4706107


Love your trio!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

valv54 said:


> Today's bag. Vintage daypack.


It looks brand new!


----------



## Ireiki4u

A little purple fun on a raining day.


----------



## baghabitz34

Teagaggle said:


> Haven't carried a bags in weeks, it seems. Finally moved into this ray of sunshine.
> View attachment 4706107


 The SLGs


----------



## baghabitz34

Carrying these two oxblood beauties today...from my bedroom to the living room, maybe to the dining room for extra excitement! 
Hope everyone is safe & well.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ireiki4u said:


> A little purple fun on a raining day.
> 
> View attachment 4706543


What a
Cute combo!


----------



## tlatrice

Teagaggle said:


> Haven't carried a bags in weeks, it seems. Finally moved into this ray of sunshine.
> View attachment 4706107



Is that a wallet in the hologram?  Kinda looks like an eyeglass case.


----------



## tlatrice

lovevintagecoach said:


> Vintage hippie saddle bag for me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706494


Your little coin purse if SO cute!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Ireiki4u said:


> A little purple fun on a raining day.
> 
> View attachment 4706543



This purple is really gorgeous (I wish they had made the Bleecker Sullivan hobo in this color)


----------



## lovevintagecoach

tlatrice said:


> Your little coin purse if SO cute!!!


Thank you !


----------



## whateve

tlatrice said:


> Is that a wallet in the hologram?  Kinda looks like an eyeglass case.


I can answer because I have the same wallet. It's a wallet.


----------



## whateve

Ireiki4u said:


> A little purple fun on a raining day.
> 
> View attachment 4706543


Rexy is adorable on this gorgeous purple.


----------



## Ireiki4u

whateve said:


> Rexy is adorable on this gorgeous purple.


It did match up well. I love this purple!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Chalk Nomad ..


----------



## IntheOcean

lovevintagecoach said:


> Chalk Nomad ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707288


Love the fringes and the stitching!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

IntheOcean said:


> Love the fringes and the stitching!


Thank you


----------



## Moxisox

I’ve still been changing out my bags even though they don’t really leave the house right now. Currently it’s my Parker.


----------



## holiday123

Cassie 19


----------



## Lake Effect

Vintage periwinkle Maggie bucket, for a springy, Easter vibe. With the easiest homemade mask, from a zebra print bandana, courtesy of Dr. Sanjay Gupta.


----------



## Lake Effect

holiday123 said:


> Cassie 19


Lovely. I need that strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Trying to figure out which one to use around the house today for Easter.
I took pics next to the carrot cake for Easter bunny.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying to figure out which one to use around the house today for Easter.
> I took pics next to the carrot cake for Easter bunny.



For around the house, I vote the smaller one. And the design is adorable!  But the pink color on the larger bag is a lovely Easter/spring color...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying to figure out which one to use around the house today for Easter.
> I took pics next to the carrot cake for Easter bunny.


BEAUTIFUL!  Oh wait! You have bags in the pictures too! All I saw was that carrot cake!  Bag one for daytime around the house, and bag two for this evening when you're traveling to the living room to watch TV.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> BEAUTIFUL!  Oh wait! You have bags in the pictures too! All I saw was that carrot cake!  Bag one for daytime around the house, and bag two for this evening when you're traveling to the living room to watch TV.


Hahaha! you are so funny!
Good ideas!


----------



## Sarah03

I’ve been carrying my campus backpack 23!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sarah03 said:


> I’ve been carrying my campus backpack 23!


----------



## Iamminda

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4708309
> 
> Vintage periwinkle Maggie bucket, for a springy, Easter vibe. With the easiest homemade mask, from a zebra print bandana, courtesy of Dr. Sanjay Gupta.



I really like this vintage periwinkle color — wish they would make more bags in this color again.  (I know they made a few bags in a similar periwinkle a few years ago (like swagger, dakotah) but those styles didn’t work well for me).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4706553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying these two oxblood beauties today...from my bedroom to the living room, maybe to the dining room for extra excitement!
> Hope everyone is safe & well.


Beautiful! Oxblood looks so elegant imo.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying to figure out which one to use around the house today for Easter.
> I took pics next to the carrot cake for Easter bunny.


Beautiful cake, SM!  Looks at all those layers!  Yummy!


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> I’ve been carrying my campus backpack 23!


This is a cutie, Sarah!  I love the colour.


----------



## houseof999

Sarah03 said:


> I’ve been carrying my campus backpack 23!


OMG why haven't I noticed this style before?! This is so gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Beautiful cake, SM!  Looks at all those layers!  Yummy!


Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

musiclover said:


> This is a cutie, Sarah!  I love the colour.


Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> OMG why haven't I noticed this style before?! This is so gorgeous!


Thanks! You gotta check them out. For a small backpack it holds quite a bit!


----------



## SandraElle

Lockdown with Legacy Lily.


----------



## Narnanz

Pocket bag...with tea and carrot cake


----------



## Buyavowel

Went with me to get groceries and then straight home.


----------



## valv54

So of course my husband's car was being silly, so quick drop-off at the garage with my vintage aqua daypack.


----------



## MrsGAM

valv54 said:


> So of course my husband's car was being silly, so quick drop-off at the garage with my vintage aqua daypack.


Looks white on my screen! I'm rehabbing a mahogany daypack right now, and now I want all the colors. Or at least blue and green.


----------



## valv54

MrsGAM said:


> Looks white on my screen! I'm rehabbing a mahogany daypack right now, and now I want all the colors. Or at least blue and green.


Lol, it does look white.


----------



## SandraElle

Carried Python Tanner today to the front porch to catch some fresh air & sun.


----------



## Moxisox

This little cutie came today! She came with a chain strap, but I prefer leather straps so I grabbed one off my convertible belt bag that I never use. Perfect for when I just want my phone and credit card, but don’t have any pockets.


----------



## whateve

Moxisox said:


> This little cutie came today! She came with a chain strap, but I prefer leather straps so I grabbed one off my convertible belt bag that I never use. Perfect for when I just want my phone and credit card, but don’t have any pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710707


I love that color! What is it called?


----------



## Moxisox

whateve said:


> I love that color! What is it called?


 stone blue.


----------



## pbnjam

SandraElle said:


> Lockdown with Legacy Lily.
> View attachment 4709961


Wow this looks like new! Gorgeous bag!


Narnanz said:


> Pocket bag...with tea and carrot cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710036


Love this picture. Is this vintage? Now I want cake!


valv54 said:


> So of course my husband's car was being silly, so quick drop-off at the garage with my vintage aqua daypack.


Very cute bag!


SandraElle said:


> Carried Python Tanner today to the front porch to catch some fresh air & sun.
> View attachment 4710553


Gorgeous texture! We all need some fresh air.


Buyavowel said:


> Went with me to get groceries and then straight home.


Lovely bag! love the colors!


Moxisox said:


> This little cutie came today! She came with a chain strap, but I prefer leather straps so I grabbed one off my convertible belt bag that I never use. Perfect for when I just want my phone and credit card, but don’t have any pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710707


Very cute little bag! Lately I've only been carrying small bags.


----------



## Narnanz

pbnjam said:


> Love this picture. Is this vintage? Now I want cake!


Yes....its around the 30 year mark........give or take.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Carrying this huge bag today with nowhere to go.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

This is an off the wall question.  Where do you find the cute emoji’s everyone uses ? Lol  If I use the ones on my phone when I post something they disappear .


----------



## Lee22

lovevintagecoach said:


> This is an off the wall question.  Where do you find the cute emoji’s everyone uses ? Lol  If I use the ones on my phone when I post something they disappear .


You should see a gray bar above with icons, choose the smiley face and it will display static and animated options below.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Lee22 said:


> You should see a gray bar above with icons, choose the smiley face and it will display status and animated options below.


Ok thanks !  I have been trying to figure it out forever lol   I guess I should have payed better attention !


----------



## Lake Effect

lovevintagecoach said:


> This is an off the wall question.  Where do you find the cute emoji’s everyone uses ? Lol  If I use the ones on my phone when I post something they disappear .


And there are additional ones listed in the Help tab at the bottom of the page (at least on my tablet and laptop) that can be typed in too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> And there are additional ones listed in the Help tab at the bottom of the page (at least on my tablet and phone) that can be typed in too!


Thank you! I didn't know that! I see them on my laptop!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Lake Effect said:


> And there are additional ones listed in the Help tab at the bottom of the page (at least on my tablet and laptop) that can be typed in too!


Cool .... thanks !


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Rogue today


----------



## MrsGAM

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying this huge bag today with nowhere to go.


I should start carrying mine around! It's so cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> I should start carrying mine around! It's so cute


Let's do it together! I don't remember who I asked about this bag. Sorry. Was it you who told me about this one?


----------



## MrsGAM

Sunshine mama said:


> Let's do it together! I don't remember who I asked about this bag. Sorry. Was it you who told me about this one?


Maybe! I remember telling someone it was available on the FOS Here’s mine, carrying my hand sanitizer, lotion, and lip balm!


----------



## JenJBS

MrsGAM said:


> Maybe! I remember telling someone it was available on the FOS Here’s mine, carrying my hand sanitizer, lotion, and lip balm!
> View attachment 4711700
> View attachment 4711699



This is beautiful!   Love that color combination!


----------



## baghabitz34

SandraElle said:


> Lockdown with Legacy Lily.
> View attachment 4709961


Beautiful!


----------



## SandraElle

pbnjam said:


> Wow this looks like new! Gorgeous bag!





baghabitz34 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks girls.


----------



## SandraElle

Vachetta Caroline made the big trip to the back bedroom/home office today.


----------



## Iamminda

SandraElle said:


> Vachetta Caroline made the big trip to the back bedroom/home office today.
> View attachment 4711856



This is beautiful!!  May I ask how long have you had this bag?  I am not crazy about vachetta trim on bags but this bag made entirely of vachetta leather is very lovely.  Thanks


----------



## SandraElle

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful!!  May I ask how long have you had this bag?  I am not crazy about vachetta trim on bags but this bag made entirely of vachetta leather is very lovely.  Thanks



Hi Iamminda. Thank you! Seriously can't stop looking over at her while I'm working. lol 
I've had the bag 4-5 years, purchased NWT from the original owner. I don't carry any one bag long enough for vachetta to patina on its own. I conditioned the leather on this one immediately which darkened it to the rich honey color it is now. I only use Bick 4.


----------



## Moxisox

MrsGAM said:


> Maybe! I remember telling someone it was available on the FOS Here’s mine, carrying my hand sanitizer, lotion, and lip balm!
> View attachment 4711700
> View attachment 4711699


So cute! I see they have a mini Tabby bag fob on the site now too.


----------



## Lake Effect

lovevintagecoach said:


> Cool .... thanks !


I felt like da bomb when I discovered them


----------



## MrsGAM

Moxisox said:


> So cute! I see they have a mini Tabby bag fob on the site now too.


That Tabby charm is adorable!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Lake Effect said:


> I felt like da bomb when I discovered them


Lol....I would have too   I have been wondering about them for a while , but didn’t want to ask and look stupid.  I am glad I asked !


----------



## IntheOcean

SandraElle said:


> Vachetta Caroline made the big trip to the back bedroom/home office today.
> View attachment 4711856


Oh wow  Beautiful bag! So many intricate details, I love it


----------



## houseof999

New to me Poppy oil slick.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> New to me Poppy oil slick.
> View attachment 4712245


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> New to me Poppy oil slick.
> View attachment 4712245



She's stunning!  Absolutely gorgeous!  Congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> She's stunning!  Absolutely gorgeous!  Congratulations on your new bag!


Thank you! I was looking for the Sabrina but couldn't find it. No one wants to part with one and I can totally see why!   So this will have to do for now.


----------



## SandraElle

IntheOcean said:


> Oh wow  Beautiful bag! So many intricate details, I love it


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My two huge bags today. 
Just having fun, you know, cuz we all need it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> My two huge bags today.
> *Just having fun, you know, cuz we all need it![*/QUOTE]
> )



Yes we do! I sent this picture to my DD this morning when she asked me if I was going stir crazy yet. (I put the face on the back of Carly in case the post-it notes left a residue.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4712458


Hahahah! I love this!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahahah! I love this!


 Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> New to me Poppy oil slick.
> View attachment 4712245



This is so pretty!   I didn’t know the Poppy line had oil slick items.  I like that tassel thingy charm on the right side too.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes we do! I sent this picture to my DD this morning when she asked me if I was going stir crazy yet. (I put the face on the back of Carly in case the post-it notes left a residue.
> View attachment 4712458



This cracked me up big time


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> New to me Poppy oil slick.
> View attachment 4712245


So cool! Reminds me of a bag  @JenJBS has, but a crossbody version!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> This cracked me up big time


Hi Minda!
 I'm glad it made you laugh!


----------



## artax two

Taking the daypack out with the '55 pickup,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 headed for a Saturday spin down the cruise strip for a few minutes.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Moxisox said:


> This little cutie came today! She came with a chain strap, but I prefer leather straps so I grabbed one off my convertible belt bag that I never use. Perfect for when I just want my phone and credit card, but don’t have any pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710707


Cute and convenient!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> New to me Poppy oil slick.
> View attachment 4712245


What a cool bag!! When was this made?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> My two huge bags today.
> Just having fun, you know, cuz we all need it!


Those are so darn cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Those are so darn cute!


Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cool bag!! When was this made?


My bag was made in 2010.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> New to me Poppy oil slick.
> View attachment 4712245


Whoa! I love these colors! I've never seen this before. Congratulations on finding it!


----------



## tealocean

lovevintagecoach said:


> Vintage hippie saddle bag for me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706494


This is so sweet with the little kisslock pouch.


----------



## inkfade

Finally wearing my large Rexy clutch! It can hold all my daily carry, which isn't much. Rx glasses, card case, Airpods (hanging off the wristlet strap), and my Lamy ballpoint and mechanical pencil for work today.


----------



## valv54

Today was my vintage lavender daypack.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This vintage is just staring at me.


----------



## Moxisox

Received my Parker 18 in the mail this past week. When they first came out with the light nickel on taupe I wasn’t sure about it, but now I think it’s so pretty! Love it, and happy to use it even if it’s just in the house this week.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This vintage is just staring at me.



This is so cute — I really like this style with the dowel (I know the Willis but don’t know the name of this smaller cuter style).


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> New to me Poppy oil slick.
> View attachment 4712245


I remember wanting one of these but realizing it is dinky! I don't know why they don't make more oil slick or hologram items. They always seem to be very popular.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This is so cute — I really like this style with the dowel (I know the Willis but don’t know the name of this smaller cuter style).


It's a Murphy bag.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> It's a Murphy bag.



Thanks WE


----------



## mlsephoralover

These are so adorable!!


----------



## inkfade

Rexy clutch about to leave for work with me!


----------



## valv54

Today I took my kiwi vintage pocket purse to work with me.


----------



## Narnanz

First outing for my precreed dinky....just up to the shop for milk.


----------



## houseof999

valv54 said:


> Today I took my kiwi vintage pocket purse to work with me.


Where did that stain go? It came out? Or did you get another one??!!


----------



## valv54

houseof999 said:


> Where did that stain go? It came out? Or did you get another one??!!


Lol, I got another one. That one with the stain the dye was totally gone from that spot and I had no idea what to do with it.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Green station bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

valv54 said:


> Today I took my kiwi vintage pocket purse to work with me.


Love that fun bright color!


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple Madison Hailey.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Madison Hailey.


Love the color !!


----------



## JenJBS

lovevintagecoach said:


> Love the color !!



Thank you!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Madison Hailey.


Beautiful color!


----------



## JenJBS

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful color!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Madison Hailey.


Beautiful purple! It seems like you have many beautiful purple bags!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful purple! It seems like you have many beautiful purple bags!


 
Thank you!  I enjoy that there are enough variations of purple (or any color) that I can own a few (several...) purple bags and none are exactly the same color.


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Madison Hailey.


Love the color!


----------



## MrsGAM

Trying out my Winnie while the kids play! Waiting for hubby so we can go pick up dinner.


----------



## baghabitz34

Used my black Rogue today for my weekly food/errand run. Hope everyone is safe & well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Trying out my Winnie while the kids play! Waiting for hubby so we can go pick up dinner.
> View attachment 4716636


Cute bag and cuter kids!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the color!



Thank you!


----------



## Lee22

Felt like a signature rogue day.


----------



## houseof999

valv54 said:


> Lol, I got another one. That one with the stain the dye was totally gone from that spot and I had no idea what to do with it.


Oh I thought you were going to upcycle it or something like that. So you no longer have it?


----------



## Lee22

Unfortunately I have joined the little ones in pretend play - preparing for church tomorrow


----------



## IntheOcean

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4716639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used my black Rogue today for my weekly food/errand run. Hope everyone is safe & well.





Lee22 said:


> Felt like a signature rogue day.
> View attachment 4716701


Beautiful Rogues!


----------



## valv54

Took my vintage yellow lula's legacy to the grocery store today.


----------



## Lee22

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful Rogues!


Thanks! At the end of the day I tend to always fallback to my rogues


----------



## baghabitz34

Lee22 said:


> Unfortunately I have joined the little ones in pretend play - preparing for church tomorrow
> View attachment 4717253


Love the color of your Charlie bucket!


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my mahogany Daypack for a walk around my mom’s neighborhood! Love this little backpack. Might have to put another whole in the strap so it sits higher up on my back - I’m super short at only 4’11”


----------



## katev

I actually went to a Birthday Party today! We sat outside on the driveway and kept our "social distance"!

I wore my latest rehab project, a black XL Ergo Tote 10744 - and I love this bag! It was made in 2006 of luscious leather and it has the Legacy Striped Lining. It's really big but it's an Ergo bag so it sits lightly and comfortably on my shoulder.

I have decorated the bag with my Coach Koi Fish Charm and paired her with a Bleecker Wallet.


----------



## SandraElle

Pulled this tourmaline beauty from my Tanner closet this morning.


----------



## JenJBS

SandraElle said:


> Pulled this tourmaline beauty from my Tanner closet this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4718276



That color!  Beautiful!


----------



## SandraElle

JenJBS said:


> That color!  Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I used my micro Sierra to go to Whole Foods with only the essentials.


----------



## Nancy in VA

valv54 said:


> Today was my vintage lavender daypack.


I had this bag and gave it away - regret it for the unique color


----------



## NikkiTheVet




----------



## SandraElle

XL Editorial Zoe in fawn patent. Extra pics of hardware and purpley undies.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SandraElle said:


> XL Editorial Zoe in fawn patent. Extra pics of hardware and purpley undies.
> 
> View attachment 4719018


I LOVE this bag! Especially the outside zipper pocket and the purple undies!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE this bag! Especially the outside zipper pocket and the purple undies!



You are hilarious!!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SandraElle said:


> XL Editorial Zoe in fawn patent. Extra pics of hardware and purpley undies.
> 
> View attachment 4719018


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> You are hilarious!!!


 I stole that from @SandraElle! She said it first!


----------



## winnielovr.

I love the winnie collection. Recently bought this modern take on the classic.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I stole that from @SandraElle! She said it first!



I think SandreElle’s “purple undies” description is brilliant and beautiful— she needs to trademark that phrase!  I love it — and won’t feel inappropriate for admiring other’s undies from now on.


----------



## Sunshine mama

winnielovr. said:


> I love the winnie collection. Recently bought this modern take on the classic.


I usually prefer pinks, but this blue beauty is soooo stunning!


----------



## Caspin22

SandraElle said:


> XL Editorial Zoe in fawn patent. Extra pics of hardware and purpley undies.
> View attachment 4719018



Gorgeous!  I'm confused, though...I have a bag identified as an XL Editorial Zoe, and it doesn't have a zip pocket on the outside, juts two huge zipper pockets on the inside.  I wonder if there were different versions?  What's your style number?  Mine is 12664.

ETA: I did some research, and it seems that the patent version of the Editorial/XL Zoe is the only one with the zip pocket on the exterior.  The non-patent leather Editorials don't have it.  Whew!


----------



## SandraElle

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE this bag! Especially the outside zipper pocket and the purple undies!





Luvpurplepurses said:


>





Iamminda said:


> I think SandreElle’s “purple undies” description is brilliant and beautiful— she needs to trademark that phrase!  I love it — and won’t feel inappropriate for admiring other’s undies from now on.



@RuedeNesle @Luvpurplepurses @Iamminda  Ya'll gave me a good, much needed, laugh. It's like, when I took the lining pics I felt like I was violating her privacy. I've been sheltering too long. LOL



Caspin22 said:


> Gorgeous!  I'm confused, though...I have a bag identified as an XL Editorial Zoe, and it doesn't have a zip pocket on the outside, juts two huge zipper pockets on the inside.  I wonder if there were different versions?  What's your style number?  Mine is 12664.
> 
> ETA: I did some research, and it seems that the patent version of the Editorial/XL Zoe is the only one with the zip pocket on the exterior.  The non-patent leather Editorials don't have it.  Whew!



Yep! I have a XL Editorial Zoe in black leather. No outside pocket. Bummer, because that feature is soooo nice. But FYI the style # is 12736.


----------



## SandraElle

winnielovr. said:


> I love the winnie collection. Recently bought this modern take on the classic.


Welcome. She's beautiful. Coach's burnished leather is done so well.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> That color!  Beautiful!


I agree! Everything I've been getting lately is either this color or purple!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I agree! Everything I've been getting lately is either this color or purple!



Such beautiful color choices!


----------



## winnielovr.

SandraElle said:


> Welcome. She's beautiful. Coach's burnished leather is done so well.



Thank you! I agree it's got a distinct style from the original one. Leather is supple and high quality. It will be interesting to see it be worn in =)


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> I actually went to a Birthday Party today! We sat outside on the driveway and kept our "social distance"!
> 
> I wore my latest rehab project, a black XL Ergo Tote 10744 - and I love this bag! It was made in 2006 of luscious leather and it has the Legacy Striped Lining. It's really big but it's an Ergo bag so it sits lightly and comfortably on my shoulder.
> 
> I have decorated the bag with my Coach Koi Fish Charm and paired her with a Bleecker Wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4718037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718039


I really like this bag. You did a great job on the rehab. It looks new.  I'm searching this bag as well. I would like a unique color, but black is a great color as well.



SandraElle said:


> Pulled this tourmaline beauty from my Tanner closet this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718276


Love this color.


----------



## Ireiki4u

A pop of color today on an overcast day!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Felt like a signature rogue day.
> View attachment 4716701


I think I want to add a signature Rogue to my collection.


----------



## Nancy in VA

SandraElle said:


> XL Editorial Zoe in fawn patent. Extra pics of hardware and purpley undies.
> 
> View attachment 4719018


Now I am going to look at each of my bags linings as undies - cant get purpley undies out of my head


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> I think I want to add a signature Rogue to my collection.


I am a signature girl so hopped right on the beechwood and black (both with leather floral bow print inside versus suede). The black is real slick with the Bordeaux highlights. Navy looked a bit blah to me so sent back and been eyeing the pink but really need to see it in real life. Many also love the Bordeaux color.


----------



## Caspin22

Ireiki4u said:


> A pop of color today on an overcast day!
> 
> View attachment 4719809



Gorgeous Annabelle!!!


----------



## inkfade

Still carrying my large Rexy clutch as a daily bag, going on over a week now! I honestly didn't think I'd enjoy using it as much as I am, considering I've been purely a crossbody girl for as long as I can remember. I thought I would hate not having a crossbody option and find it tiresome and annoying to have to hold the clutch, but I haven't been inconvenienced once all week! This includes going to and from work, running to UPS and the grocery store, etc. I sometimes carry it in my arm like you would a book if I'm holding multiple things, but if my hands are free I hold it flat against my hip. Loving it SOOOO much!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

My Madison Hailey in black w/ silver hardware.


----------



## ditzydi

MrsGAM said:


> Been using my Stewardess since the weekend! Trying out a Rowan Coin Case that I picked up this weekend during our road trip.
> View attachment 4674727


I know this is an old post but could you share what all you can fit into the Rowen coin case?


----------



## MrsGAM

ditzydi said:


> I know this is an old post but could you share what all you can fit into the Rowen coin case?


I was actually using this while I’m staying at home to hold some stuff! Here’s what I put in it:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 not pictured are some small napkins.
Here’s a pic with all the stuff inside - could probably fit a couple more small things:



And a pic I took with my tiny Starbucks mug (technically bought for my toddler) with my Oreo snack:


----------



## JenJBS

MrsGAM said:


> I was actually using this while I’m staying at home to hold some stuff! Here’s what I put in it:
> View attachment 4721171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not pictured are some small napkins.
> Here’s a pic with all the stuff inside - could probably fit a couple more small things:
> View attachment 4721172
> 
> 
> And a pic I took with my tiny Starbucks mug (technically bought for my toddler) with my Oreo snack:
> View attachment 4721173



Such an adorable bag!


----------



## Alexa5

Sharing this again today because I switched over to it, and added a black strap and Darth Vader for a little edge.  (aurora cassie)


----------



## Teagaggle

Hobo w signature chain in Boysenberry


----------



## ditzydi

MrsGAM said:


> I was actually using this while I’m staying at home to hold some stuff! Here’s what I put in it:
> View attachment 4721171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not pictured are some small napkins.
> 
> Here’s a pic with all the stuff inside - could probably fit a couple more small things:
> View attachment 4721172
> 
> 
> And a pic I took with my tiny Starbucks mug (technically bought for my toddler) with my Oreo snack:
> View attachment 4721173


Thanks!  This is super cute and holds more than I would have thought


----------



## baghabitz34

Charlie Bucket for Friday food run. Made me smile when I realized the swoosh matches the bag. Happy Friday!


----------



## inkfade

Teagaggle said:


> Hobo w signature chain in Boysenberry
> View attachment 4721310



I'm devastated this bag is so big, otherwise I'd snatch it up. I love the color and the shape, but it's too big for my daily carry.


----------



## Teagaggle

inkfade said:


> I'm devastated this bag is so big, otherwise I'd snatch it up. I love the color and the shape, but it's too big for my daily carry.


Really? What size are you used to? I don't find it large at all. I'd say it's about the size of my Cassie.


----------



## inkfade

Teagaggle said:


> Really? What size are you used to? I don't find it large at all. I'd say it's about the size of my Cassie.



Ok so I just looked this bag up again on the Coach websites and the measurements listed are around 14x13", which is huge to me, but by chance I looked at a review and she said the bag was actually smaller and the website was wrong! She said the bag actually measured about 9.5x8", which is much closer to my preferred bag size. IN THAT CASE, this bag soon may be mine, especially in that delicious boysenberry color.

Edit: what measurements do you get?


----------



## LaVisioneer

Teagaggle said:


> Hobo w signature chain in Boysenberry
> View attachment 4721310



Love this color 
Could you post a what fits in this bag (or give details)? I've been eyeing this one and I'm wondering if a water bottle fits? Also I couldn't figure out the closure on top; how do you like it so far?


----------



## Teagaggle

Morning! I don't know how to quote multiple people but here is some additional info & pics @inkfade & @LaVisioneer...
I measure the bag at 11" wide (but that goes from true edge to edge, which goes past the actual bottom - see pic). It's 8-1\2" high & 4" deep.
I don't carry a lot but what I do fits with extra room. If you carried a tad less, you may be able to fit a smaller water bottle (all I have are large Smart Water bottles so no go on them!). My phone Galaxy S10+ fits in the back exterior pocket easily.
It comes with a removable shorter handle (like the Tabby). Also, what's cool is the long strap can come off completely so folks that like to use novelty straps can do so.
I apologize got my quarantine attire in the mod shots but it's super comfortable to carry. Leather is smooth & soft & I had no issues getting into it.
Hope this helps.


View attachment 4721836


----------



## inkfade

Teagaggle said:


> Morning! I don't know how to quote multiple people but here is some additional info & pics @inkfade & @LaVisioneer...
> I measure the bag at 11" wide (but that goes from true edge to edge, which goes past the actual bottom - see pic). It's 8-1\2" high & 4" deep.
> I don't carry a lot but what I do fits with extra room. If you carried a tad less, you may be able to fit a smaller water bottle (all I have are large Smart Water bottles so no go on them!). My phone Galaxy S10+ fits in the back exterior pocket easily.
> It comes with a removable shorter handle (like the Tabby). Also, what's cool is the long strap can come off completely so folks that like to use novelty straps can do so.
> I apologize got my quarantine attire in the mod shots but it's super comfortable to carry. Leather is smooth & soft & I had no issues getting into it.
> Hope this helps.
> View attachment 4721834
> View attachment 4721835
> View attachment 4721836
> View attachment 4721837
> View attachment 4721838
> View attachment 4721839



I really appreciate all these photos! Unfortunately, it does indeed look too big for me. I had a Henri Bendel bag pretty much this size and once I started getting into smaller, slimmer bags, I never wore it. It just looked so big on me. So I'll have to pass on this one.  I really hope they come out with more bags in the boysenberry color, I am in love with this purple.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Morning! I don't know how to quote multiple people but here is some additional info & pics @inkfade & @LaVisioneer...
> I measure the bag at 11" wide (but that goes from true edge to edge, which goes past the actual bottom - see pic). It's 8-1\2" high & 4" deep.
> I don't carry a lot but what I do fits with extra room. If you carried a tad less, you may be able to fit a smaller water bottle (all I have are large Smart Water bottles so no go on them!). My phone Galaxy S10+ fits in the back exterior pocket easily.
> It comes with a removable shorter handle (like the Tabby). Also, what's cool is the long strap can come off completely so folks that like to use novelty straps can do so.
> I apologize got my quarantine attire in the mod shots but it's super comfortable to carry. Leather is smooth & soft & I had no issues getting into it.
> Hope this helps.
> View attachment 4721834
> View attachment 4721835
> View attachment 4721836
> View attachment 4721837
> View attachment 4721838
> View attachment 4721839


This gorgeous colored bag looks really good on you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Belt for my romper today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> My belt for my romper today.
> 
> View attachment 4722181


Looks so cute!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks so cute!


Thank you Smama


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I actually went to a Birthday Party today! We sat outside on the driveway and kept our "social distance"!
> 
> I wore my latest rehab project, a black XL Ergo Tote 10744 - and I love this bag! It was made in 2006 of luscious leather and it has the Legacy Striped Lining. It's really big but it's an Ergo bag so it sits lightly and comfortably on my shoulder.
> 
> I have decorated the bag with my Coach Koi Fish Charm and paired her with a Bleecker Wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4718037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718039


This bag looks brand new - beauty! Loving the charm paired with it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SandraElle said:


> Pulled this tourmaline beauty from my Tanner closet this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4718276


LOVE this color!!! One of My fav Coach colors!


----------



## BeachBagGal

winnielovr. said:


> I love the winnie collection. Recently bought this modern take on the classic.


Very nice! And what a pretty picture!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> Sharing this again today because I switched over to it, and added a black strap and Darth Vader for a little edge.  (aurora cassie)
> 
> View attachment 4721289


So nice! I’m loving Darth Vader and the black strap with it! I agree that it gives it some edge. Cool!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Addicted to bags said:


> Belt for my romper today.
> 
> View attachment 4722181


That bag looks so cute with your romper! Nice pop of color.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I actually went to a Birthday Party today! We sat outside on the driveway and kept our "social distance"!
> 
> I wore my latest rehab project, a black XL Ergo Tote 10744 - and I love this bag! It was made in 2006 of luscious leather and it has the Legacy Striped Lining. It's really big but it's an Ergo bag so it sits lightly and comfortably on my shoulder.
> 
> I have decorated the bag with my Coach Koi Fish Charm and paired her with a Bleecker Wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4718037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718039





BeachBagGal said:


> This bag looks brand new - beauty! Loving the charm paired with it!



Thanks, she sure didn't look new when I got her!

The XL Ergo Tote is a really nice bag. I'm not going out much these days but when I do I enjoy carrying her; and the Koi Fish Charm is a special treat.


----------



## Lake Effect

MrsGAM said:


> I was actually using this while I’m staying at home to hold some stuff! Here’s what I put in it:
> View attachment 4721171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not pictured are some small napkins.
> Here’s a pic with all the stuff inside - could probably fit a couple more small things:
> View attachment 4721172
> 
> 
> And a pic I took with my tiny Starbucks mug (technically bought for my toddler) with my Oreo snack:
> View attachment 4721173


Adorbs. I officially want this. And (in a completely random thought) the small Dooney bag with the huge Duck on the front. For no reason!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

BeachBagGal said:


> That bag looks so cute with your romper! Nice pop of color.


Thank you BeachBagGal


----------



## MrsGAM

Lake Effect said:


> Adorbs. I officially want this. And (in a completely random thought) the small Dooney bag with the huge Duck on the front. For no reason!!!


Same! I really want one of those big duck SLGs, but they’re always too much $$$.


----------



## MrsGAM

Took my small Courier on a walk around the neighborhood today!


----------



## Punkkitten

Took the dogs for a walk and then stopped at an iced cream stand.  Brought along little customized crocodile Abbie. 
She carried my phone, an teeny card holder, sunglasses and a lipstick with room to spare


----------



## Lake Effect

MrsGAM said:


> Same! I really want one of those big duck SLGs, but they’re always too much $$$.


I know really! But I might pay a little more than I normally would if it is in good condition.


----------



## Caspin22

inkfade said:


> I'm devastated this bag is so big, otherwise I'd snatch it up. I love the color and the shape, but it's too big for my daily carry.



And yet, here I am desperately wishing it was bigger!!


----------



## Lmg14

Teagaggle said:


> Morning! I don't know how to quote multiple people but here is some additional info & pics @inkfade & @LaVisioneer...
> I measure the bag at 11" wide (but that goes from true edge to edge, which goes past the actual bottom - see pic). It's 8-1\2" high & 4" deep.
> I don't carry a lot but what I do fits with extra room. If you carried a tad less, you may be able to fit a smaller water bottle (all I have are large Smart Water bottles so no go on them!). My phone Galaxy S10+ fits in the back exterior pocket easily.
> It comes with a removable shorter handle (like the Tabby). Also, what's cool is the long strap can come off completely so folks that like to use novelty straps can do so.
> I apologize got my quarantine attire in the mod shots but it's super comfortable to carry. Leather is smooth & soft & I had no issues getting into it.
> Hope this helps.
> View attachment 4721834
> View attachment 4721835
> View attachment 4721836
> View attachment 4721837
> View attachment 4721838
> View attachment 4721839


Hi Teagaggle:  I just ordered a duffle
20.  Now I’m seeing this gorgeous bag for 30% off but 15% more with Rakuten.  Which bag do you think has better leather?  Any other insights if you were choosing between those two?  Assuming hardware is the same because I know you don’t like gold or
Brass.


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> Hobo w signature chain in Boysenberry
> View attachment 4721310


Pretty color and the chain strap adds some edginess to it!


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> Adorbs. I officially want this. And (in a completely random thought) the small Dooney bag with the huge Duck on the front. For no reason!!!


You should follow 


Got some really beautiful bags that she collects...hope she is a member here.
Even though I have no Dooney bags at all I drool over these.


----------



## SandraElle

Soft serve vanilla MSB for Cinco de Mayo slash Taco Tuesday. Things could get messy.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Some color on a dreary rainy Indiana day .


----------



## Teagaggle

Lmg14 said:


> Hi Teagaggle:  I just ordered a duffle
> 20.  Now I’m seeing this gorgeous bag for 30% off but 15% more with Rakuten.  Which bag do you think has better leather?  Any other insights if you were choosing between those two?  Assuming hardware is the same because I know you don’t like gold or
> Brass.


The dufflr 20 definitely has better leather, but IMO, not by a ton. I was surprised at the quality of leather of the hobo. It was better than I had thought it would be. I chose this bag is because of the outside pocket, versatility & color. As much as I tell myself that I don't need to have easy access to my phone, I do. I also like the chain detail. Lastly, I'm one of those people who keeps the bag in the passenger seat of my car and I like to easily be able to reach in and get something that I need. Although one could argue that you could just leave the duffle 20 unzipped, I prefer not to do that. This bag just checked more boxes for me than the duffle 20. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lmg14

Teagaggle said:


> The dufflr 20 definitely has better leather, but IMO, not by a ton. I was surprised at the quality of leather of the hobo. It was better than I had thought it would be. I chose this bag is because of the outside pocket, versatility & color. As much as I tell myself that I don't need to have easy access to my phone, I do. I also like the chain detail. Lastly, I'm one of those people who keeps the bag in the passenger seat of my car and I like to easily be able to reach in and get something that I need. Although one could argue that you could just leave the duffle 20 unzipped, I prefer not to do that. This bag just checked more boxes for me than the duffle 20. Hope that helps!



Thanks for your reply. Yes that helps, except now I’m kicking myself for not ordering it yesterday when Rakuten was 15%!


----------



## Teagaggle

Lmg14 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes that helps, except now I’m kicking myself for not ordering it yesterday when Rakuten was 15%!


So sorry I didn't see your question till today!


----------



## Iamminda

SandraElle said:


> Soft serve vanilla MSB for Cinco de Mayo slash Taco Tuesday. Things could get messy.
> 
> View attachment 4723802



It does look like yummy soft serve vanilla . (I notice you didn’t highlight her pretty light blue undies today, lol).


----------



## inkfade

Callie Rexy crossbody clutch today!


----------



## Caspin22

This beauty rode along to pick up my grocery order yesterday.


----------



## Queen<3

Hey everyone! This is my first post. Thought I would share what I’m currently carrying. I have a mix of coach bags from the boutique & the outlet. Here is the Coach Klare with butterfly appliqué.


----------



## Teagaggle

Queen:heart: said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first post. Thought I would share what I’m currently carrying. I have a mix of coach bags from the boutique & the outlet. Here is the Coach Klare with butterfly appliqué.


Welcome! Congrats on your first post!


----------



## baghabitz34

Queen:heart: said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first post. Thought I would share what I’m currently carrying. I have a mix of coach bags from the boutique & the outlet. Here is the Coach Klare with butterfly appliqué.


How pretty! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Queen<3

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Bennington427

Coach “Kelsey” in burgundy.


----------



## Iamminda

Queen:heart: said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first post. Thought I would share what I’m currently carrying. I have a mix of coach bags from the boutique & the outlet. Here is the Coach Klare with butterfly appliqué.



Lovely first post


----------



## BeachBagGal

Queen:heart: said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first post. Thought I would share what I’m currently carrying. I have a mix of coach bags from the boutique & the outlet. Here is the Coach Klare with butterfly appliqué.


Welcome and cute bag!


----------



## NikkiTheVet

Rambler’s Legacy today.


----------



## Queen<3

Iamminda said:


> Lovely first post



Thank you!


----------



## Queen<3

BeachBagGal said:


> Welcome and cute bag!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## meepabeep

I had to go to the bank today (drive thru), so I used my dark teal Charley. The first time I've been in public in 8 weeks (not counting the park).


----------



## valv54

Vintage regina in lime to work with me today.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

valv54 said:


> Vintage regina in lime to work with me today.


----------



## Narnanz

My green Plaza and novelty strap going to the supermarket....and litte Bailey just being cute.


----------



## paula3boys

holiday123 said:


> Cassie 19


What a pretty strap! I wish I had seen this one online to purchase


----------



## Punkkitten

Narnanz said:


> My green Plaza and novelty strap going to the supermarket....and litte Bailey just being cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726257
> View attachment 4726258


::Squeee!::  What a cute fur baby!
And your bag is gorgeous too


----------



## Lee22

You ever have a bag that just sits on your shelf then one day you discover it. Well today it is the signature lane for me. Starting to adore.... And time to use the bags that still have tags on them.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my Sonoma Pocket Drawstring to get lunch!


The side pockets are perfect for my iPhone and a pack of tissues (darn allergy season!).


----------



## shoes+handbags

Lee22 said:


> You ever have a bag that just sits on your shelf then one day you discover it. Well today it is the signature lane for me. Starting to adore.... And time to use the bags that still have tags on them.
> 
> View attachment 4726615
> View attachment 4726619



What a great bag to find on your shelf!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

First time out with Logan


----------



## baghabitz34

Narnanz said:


> My green Plaza and novelty strap going to the supermarket....and litte Bailey just being cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726257
> View attachment 4726258


 The doggie, so cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Narnanz said:


> My green Plaza and novelty strap going to the supermarket....and litte Bailey just being cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726257
> View attachment 4726258


What a fun strap! Your Bailey is adoooorable! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> My green Plaza and novelty strap going to the supermarket....and litte Bailey just being cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726257
> View attachment 4726258


Your Bailey is so darn cuuuttee!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovevintagecoach said:


> First time out with Logan
> View attachment 4726825


This is such a cute shape! Love it.


----------



## madisonave5011

Wearing the Dylan 10 to surprise mom with flowers


----------



## Sunshine mama

madisonave5011 said:


> Wearing the Dylan 10 to surprise mom with flowers


That's so sweet! It's a pretty bag!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cute shape! Love it.


Thank you


----------



## LaVisioneer

lovevintagecoach said:


> First time out with Logan
> View attachment 4726825



This bag reminds me of the 2012 Willis, that I really like. How does this compare size wise? Would love for them to remake that Willis with glovetanned (I don't like the shape of the original Willis). 

I love how you have styled it with the bow! May I ask where the bow is from?


----------



## SandraElle

She's mine and still I'm a lil starstruck. Kristin Elevated Tote in Platinum.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SandraElle said:


> She's mine and still I'm a lil starstruck. Kristin Elevated Tote in Platinum.
> 
> View attachment 4728792


Wow! Nice! I've never seen this bag before.


----------



## SandraElle

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Wow! Nice! I've never seen this bag before.


Thank you! She's from 2011.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Thank you


Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cute shape! Love it.





LaVisioneer said:


> This bag reminds me of the 2012 Willis, that I really like. How does this compare size wise? Would love for them to remake that Willis with glovetanned (I don't like the shape of the original Willis).
> 
> I love how you have styled it with the bow! May I ask where the bow is from?


. Thanks !  I have the Willis also, I would
Say they are pretty comparable size wise. The Logan maybe a little roomier.  I love them both !   I got the bow on Mercari, the seller is coachaholic.   “NEW Purse scarf braided tassel bag charm”.


----------



## Sarah03

SandraElle said:


> She's mine and still I'm a lil starstruck. Kristin Elevated Tote in Platinum.
> 
> View attachment 4728792


Beautiful! I used to have a mama sage in Platinum. It’s such a great color.


----------



## GoldenLinnet

My cute little buttercup turnlock curved cross body with my KF gilet. The gilet is so pretty, but it’s like wearing a sleeping bag.    It’s cozy for WFH, though.


----------



## Shelbyrana

This wristlet has been my go to since quarantine.


----------



## RadhaDB

Vintage Hippie with my new to me Koi charm!


----------



## whateve

GoldenLinnet said:


> My cute little buttercup turnlock curved cross body with my KF gilet. The gilet is so pretty, but it’s like wearing a sleeping bag.    It’s cozy for WFH, though.


This picture is making me want this bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

RadhaDB said:


> Vintage Hippie with my new to me Koi charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730040


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> My green Plaza and novelty strap going to the supermarket....and litte Bailey just being cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726257
> View attachment 4726258


 What a cutie! (2 cuties  )


----------



## tealocean

Queen:heart: said:


> Hey everyone! This is my first post. Thought I would share what I’m currently carrying. I have a mix of coach bags from the boutique & the outlet. Here is the Coach Klare with butterfly appliqué.


 Sweet butterflies!


----------



## inkfade

In my large Rexy clutch again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GoldenLinnet said:


> My cute little buttercup turnlock curved cross body with my KF gilet. The gilet is so pretty, but it’s like wearing a sleeping bag.    It’s cozy for WFH, though.


   
Be still my heart!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> This picture is making me want this bag.


+1!!


----------



## GoldenLinnet

The curved turn lock needs something heavy at the bottom so she doesn’t tip over, but she holds a surprising amount for a tiny bag.

Today is a Donald Duck day.


----------



## laurenrr

GoldenLinnet said:


> The curved turn lock needs something heavy at the bottom so she doesn’t tip over, but she holds a surprising amount for a tiny bag.
> 
> Today is a Donald Duck day.


so cute. Donald's face perfectly reflects my own today while attempting to home school my 7 year old daughter.


----------



## aerinha

It finally got seasonably warm so since there aren’t pockets in this skirt, I used my recently rehabbed Winnie for my phone and keys on today’s walk


----------



## SandraElle

Today’s shelter bag is my CB QL RVT DB SWG CR. Nice to hang with a crowd that actually knows what that means. (Rumor has it Alice Cooper purchased this same bag for his wife, Sheryl Goddard.)


----------



## artax two

aerinha said:


> It finally got seasonably warm so since there aren’t pockets in this skirt, I used my recently rehabbed Winnie for my phone and keys on today’s walk
> View attachment 4730487


I just love how the Winnie sits on a hip. The Post Pouch also. They are both very comfortable. They just don't hold all that much!


----------



## aerinha

artax two said:


> I just love how the Winnie sits on a hip. The Post Pouch also. They are both very comfortable. They just don't hold all that much!


I do wish the back slip pocket was 1/4” wider


----------



## whateve

SandraElle said:


> Today’s shelter bag is my CB QL RVT DB SWG CR. Nice to hang with a crowd that actually knows what that means. (Rumor has it Alice Cooper purchased this same bag for his wife, Sheryl Goddard.)
> 
> View attachment 4730492


lol! You had better write down what that all means before you forget! I can't remember the whole thing - colorblocked QL rivet double swagger CR.


----------



## SandraElle

whateve said:


> lol! You had better write down what that all means before you forget! I can't remember the whole thing - colorblocked QL rivet double swagger CR.


Yes ma'am - Colorblock Quilted Rivets Double Swagger, and I think in this instance CR means Crossbody since the strap will extend to 22".


----------



## meepabeep

I went for a walk in the park w/ my NYC Dinky.


----------



## holiday123

SandraElle said:


> Yes ma'am - Colorblock Quilted Rivets Double Swagger, and I think in this instance CR means Crossbody since the strap will extend to 22".


I was thinking the CR for carryall maybe?


----------



## Teagaggle

My new Cassie is more dressed up & ready to go today than I have been in a week!


----------



## MrsGAM

I have my new to me Sonoma Drawstring in navy blue ready for the weekend! I’m loving the vintage Sonoma leather right now.


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> My new Cassie is more dressed up & ready to go today than I have been in a week!
> View attachment 4731115


I looooove this bag!! That scarf is so cute with the yellow.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> My new Cassie is more dressed up & ready to go today than I have been in a week!
> View attachment 4731115


Ooo loving all those colors together!!


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> My new Cassie is more dressed up & ready to go today than I have been in a week!
> View attachment 4731115



That is the perfect yellow.  Great summer color


----------



## SEWDimples

SandraElle said:


> Today’s shelter bag is my CB QL RVT DB SWG CR. Nice to hang with a crowd that actually knows what that means. (Rumor has it Alice Cooper purchased this same bag for his wife, Sheryl Goddard.)
> 
> View attachment 4730492


I love this bag. I wish I had bought this one. It is gorgeous. I have Apricot color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SandraElle said:


> Yes ma'am - Colorblock Quilted Rivets Double Swagger, and I think in this instance CR means Crossbody since the strap will extend to 22".


Thanks for interpreting! I was too embarrassed to ask.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> My new Cassie is more dressed up & ready to go today than I have been in a week!
> View attachment 4731115


Wow!!!!! This is such a happy bag! A sunshine in a bag!


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> My new Cassie is more dressed up & ready to go today than I have been in a week!
> View attachment 4731115


She's so pretty! I love that twilly!


----------



## Narnanz

For my Birthday weekend Im using a bag thats about the same age as me..Precreed Convertible clutch.


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> She's so pretty! I love that twilly!


Thanks! Its a bandana shape & was a real pain to wrap, but worth it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> For my Birthday weekend Im using a bag thats about the same age as me..Precreed Convertible clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731615



Happy Birthday Weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> For my Birthday weekend Im using a bag thats about the same age as me..Precreed Convertible clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731615



Lovely!  Happy Birthday


----------



## paula3boys

Teagaggle said:


> My new Cassie is more dressed up & ready to go today than I have been in a week!
> View attachment 4731115



Where is the scarf from? You have the best pairings!


----------



## Teagaggle

paula3boys said:


> Where is the scarf from? You have the best pairings!


Thank you!!
OMG, I have no idea where Igot it though. It had no tags on it. I knew I had it for a few years in the bag I keep all my scarves in. If I had to guess, I'd say Nordstrom Rack but I know that means nothing without any brand. Sorry!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> For my Birthday weekend Im using a bag thats about the same age as me..Precreed Convertible clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731615



Happy Birthday!


----------



## artax two

Narnanz said:


> For my Birthday weekend Im using a bag thats about the same age as me..Precreed Convertible clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731615


Happy Birthday! Hope its a great weekend!


----------



## MrsGAM

Narnanz said:


> For my Birthday weekend Im using a bag thats about the same age as me..Precreed Convertible clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731615


Happy birthday!!! Beautiful red!


----------



## holiday123

Dinky 24 today


----------



## Dinky22

Out for her inaugural spin!  The leather is so supple on this bag. So happy with this purchase.


----------



## Caspin22

Dinky22 said:


> Out for her inaugural spin!  The leather is so supple on this bag. So happy with this purchase.



May I ask what the car is?  Just what I can see of the dashboard, it's gorgeous!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Most recent rehab.... vintage Willis


----------



## Dinky22

Caspin22 said:


> May I ask what the car is?  Just what I can see of the dashboard, it's gorgeous!



Mercedes Benz GLA 250


----------



## laurenrr

Dinky22 said:


> Out for her inaugural spin!  The leather is so supple on this bag. So happy with this purchase.


This is so pretty!


----------



## Lee22

@Teagaggle has inspired me. Another one that has been sitting on the shelf. Enjoying on a nice sunny day


----------



## SEWDimples

Narnanz said:


> For my Birthday weekend Im using a bag thats about the same age as me..Precreed Convertible clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731615


Happy Birthday! Love the bag.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Narnanz said:


> For my Birthday weekend Im using a bag thats about the same age as me..Precreed Convertible clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731615


Happy Birthday!


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my navy Sonoma Drawstring for going out today, and noticed the color really changes depending on the lighting. Love this kind of blue!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Dinky 24 today


Love that strap with it!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Narnanz said:


> For my Birthday weekend Im using a bag thats about the same age as me..Precreed Convertible clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731615


Woohooo happy bday!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lovevintagecoach said:


> Most recent rehab.... vintage Willis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732195


What a nice sheen it has!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

BeachBagGal said:


> What a nice sheen it has!


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

My huge bag just looking adorable next to some pancakes and some small apples.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> For my Birthday weekend Im using a bag thats about the same age as me..Precreed Convertible clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731615


Happy belated B day!!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> My huge bag just looking adorable next to some pancakes and some small apples.


This is just the prettiest picture!  Your colours and compositions are always so lovely.


----------



## musiclover

My Nolita worn as a crossbody today. Dropping off groceries for DD.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> My Nolita worn as a crossbody today. Dropping off groceries for DD.
> View attachment 4733886


Twins! Love this little bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> This is just the prettiest picture!  Your colours and compositions are always so lovely.


You are very kind musiclover!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> My Nolita worn as a crossbody today. Dropping off groceries for DD.
> View attachment 4733886


I love Nolitas, and this is a very pretty one. What size is this?


----------



## LL777

Cassie


----------



## MrsGAM

I have my Equestrian Drawstring ready for the weekend! She was a purchase made with Mother’s Day gift money. The gold bear charm was a Mother’s Day gift to myself


----------



## Punkkitten

MrsGAM said:


> I have my Equestrian Drawstring ready for the weekend! She was a purchase made with Mother’s Day gift money. The gold bear charm was a Mother’s Day gift to myself
> View attachment 4735281


She's very sleek looking.  Great purchase! 
Bucket bags are amazing for the amount they can carry!


----------



## MrsGAM

Punkkitten said:


> She's very sleek looking.  Great purchase!
> Bucket bags are amazing for the amount they can carry!


Yes! I never knew what I was missing I was actually looking for a Thompson Drawstring, but I think the Equestrian version looks nicer.


----------



## Punkkitten

MrsGAM said:


> Yes! I never knew what I was missing I was actually looking for a Thompson Drawstring, but I think the Equestrian version looks nicer.


It is very cool girl 70's. I love how you have it simply with a  statement accessorized.  Enjoy!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I love Nolitas, and this is a very pretty one. What size is this?


Thank you, SSM!  I think it’s the Nolita 19. It’s a good size and holds my old iPhone5 in a slip pocket, a couple of cards and then a good size centre section for keys, candy and currently, a face mask!  Mine is coated canvas so I considered it my “poolside” bag when we travelled.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Thank you, SSM!  I think it’s the Nolita 19. It’s a good size and holds my old iPhone5 in a slip pocket, a couple of cards and then a good size centre section for keys, candy and currently, a face mask!  Mine is coated canvas so I considered it my “poolside” bag when we travelled.


Nice!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> I have my Equestrian Drawstring ready for the weekend! She was a purchase made with Mother’s Day gift money. The gold bear charm was a Mother’s Day gift to myself
> View attachment 4735281


Beautiful leather and cute charm!


----------



## baghabitz34

Midnight Blue Rivet Rogue


----------



## JenJBS

Madison Hailey.


----------



## aerinha

Today’s walk bag is my newly rehabbed British tan Derby.


----------



## Narnanz

New to me just rehabbed Ergo Legacy tote.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

JenJBS said:


> Madison Hailey.


Beautiful color!


----------



## JenJBS

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful color!



Thank you!   I like your username!


----------



## musiclover

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4736382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Blue Rivet Rogue


I looked at your photo and thought,"What a stunning bag!"  

Then I read it was the Midnight rivets Rogue and I realized.... I have the same bag!   

Clearly, time to bring it out again.


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> New to me just rehabbed Ergo Legacy tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4736716


Now THAT is a fabulous charm!  Love your red fish.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I looked at your photo and thought,"What a stunning bag!"
> 
> Then I read it was the Midnight rivets Rogue and I realized.... I have the same bag!
> 
> Clearly, time to bring it out again.


----------



## jhazper

Used my newly restored vintage scooter.


----------



## Antonia

Dark teal Rogue


----------



## Alexa5

Pine Cassie with Darth Vader hanging out.


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my mahogany Daypack on a walk today. Love this backpack!


----------



## chocolateolive

Custom painted my vintage lulu ✌️


----------



## Narnanz

musiclover said:


> Now THAT is a fabulous charm!  Love your red fish.


Thank you..thought she was a bit of fun.


----------



## Punkkitten

chocolateolive said:


> Custom painted my vintage lulu ✌️


PERFECT little accent


----------



## madisonave5011

chocolateolive said:


> Custom painted my vintage lulu ✌️


That looks so great!


----------



## Teagaggle

Ok, I know I'm posting this bag too much...but gosh it just is my bag of happy these days. I can't believe I waited so long to purchase this color!


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my vintage Equestrian Drawstring at the Farmer’s Market today. This bag would be perfect if it was crossbody!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Teagaggle said:


> Ok, I know I'm posting this bag too much...but gosh it just is my bag of happy these days. I can't believe I waited so long to purchase this color!
> View attachment 4738635


It's not possible to post a bag too much, especially if it makes you happy these days! Knowing that makes us happy, and we love seeing it!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> It's not possible to post a bag too much, especially if it makes you happy these days! Knowing that makes us happy, and we love seeing it!



+1


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Ok, I know I'm posting this bag too much...but gosh it just is my bag of happy these days. I can't believe I waited so long to purchase this color!
> View attachment 4738635


This bag color makes me happy too!


----------



## Punkkitten

Rambler 16 on her maiden journey.  Just to my sister's for a physical distancing picnic and to see her new house.
Ps.  I have shorts on.  Promise.  Pardon my vampiric complexion


----------



## redwood66

Love this bag so I moved right in.


----------



## Bagmedic

Antonia said:


> Dark teal Rogue


Is this the mineral from the 1st generation?  I have this bag and have never used it and was considering selling.  I find the color difficult to use but looks great on you!  I will have to reconsider!


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Multi Zip Bag today! I was on the fence about whether I wanted to keep this bag, but I saw someone post a picture of their Multi Zip with a scarf and loved the look. So instead, I bought a couple scarves to dress up the bag


----------



## alana171

Still absolutely loving my Market Tote 
She’s come out every time I’ve left the house since I got her in the sale


----------



## houseof999

Carried all the way from my closet to the deck!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Carried all the way from my closet to the deck!
> View attachment 4739718


 
I would carry her from the couch to the TV!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Carried all the way from my closet to the deck!
> View attachment 4739718


Soooo beautiful!!!!!!!
I love that scarf too.


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> I would carry her from the couch to the TV!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Carried all the way from my closet to the deck!
> View attachment 4739718



Perfect bag for Memorial Day weekend - with that lovely scarf added!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo beautiful!!!!!!!
> I love that scarf too.


Thank you!  it's an eBay find.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Perfect bag for Memorial Day weekend - with that lovely scarf added!


She gets me!


----------



## Antonia

Bagmedic said:


> Is this the mineral from the 1st generation?  I have this bag and have never used it and was considering selling.  I find the color difficult to use but looks great on you!  I will have to reconsider!


Hi, the official color is dark teal so I don't think it's the first gen...the color you're referring to I believe has brass hardware, which I'd love even more but mine has gunmetal hardware.  I think it's neutral enough to match almost anything.  Maybe try laying an outfit out on your bed and putting the bag next to it to get a visual?  I love mine....and get tons of compliments on it when I'm wearing it.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Sarah03

Ms. Hologram toting all my junk today!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Ms. Hologram toting all my junk today!



This one is so gorgeous!   One of the best hologram bags out there.  Twins with your pretty SB tumbler .


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> This one is so gorgeous!   One of the best hologram bags out there.  Twins with your pretty SB tumbler .


I love it! My coworkers call it a Unicorn bag, which cracks me up. Don’t you love that SB tumbler? I use it every day!


----------



## Bagmedic

Antonia said:


> Hi, the official color is dark teal so I don't think it's the first gen...the color you're referring to I believe has brass hardware, which I'd love even more but mine has gunmetal hardware.  I think it's neutral enough to match almost anything.  Maybe try laying an outfit out on your bed and putting the bag next to it to get a visual?  I love mine....and get tons of compliments on it when I'm wearing it.  Good luck with your decision!


I don't remember a dark teal....will have to research!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Is this the mineral from the 1st generation?  I have this bag and have never used it and was considering selling.  I find the color difficult to use but looks great on you!  I will have to reconsider!


Dark turquoise whipstitched


----------



## tealocean

Sarah03 said:


> Ms. Hologram toting all my junk today!


This is a such a fun and beautiful tote!  I love the colors and the way they all show at once.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

New to me shadow carryall


----------



## Antonia

Bagmedic said:


> I don't remember a dark teal....will have to research!


Maybe it's dark turquoise??   I thought it was teal honestly.   Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Sarah03

tealocean said:


> This is a such a fun and beautiful tote!  I love the colors and the way they all show at once.


Thank you! This bag is prettiest in direct sunlight (pictured). All of the colors shine through!


----------



## Punkkitten

Sarah03 said:


> Ms. Hologram toting all my junk today!


This leather got me.  It reminds me of unicorns mermaids and fairies and the 5 year old in me that (still) loves all those things had to have something made with it. 
I have a card pouch in it and every time I use it people (usually other women) swoon over it.  I actually had someone offer to buy it off me!  I'll never get rid of it because it is such a conversation piece!



lovevintagecoach said:


> View attachment 4740242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to me shadow carryall


Your accessorizing on that is sublime.  Love the strap and the Chelsea Champlain charm!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Punkkitten said:


> This leather got me.  It reminds me of unicorns mermaids and fairies and the 5 year old in me that (still) loves all those things had to have something made with it.
> I have a card pouch in it and every time I use it people (usually other women) swoon over it.  I actually had someone offer to buy it off me!  I'll never get rid of it because it is such a conversation piece!
> 
> 
> Your accessorizing on that is sublime.  Love the strap and the Chelsea Champlain charm!





Punkkitten said:


> This leather got me.  It reminds me of unicorns mermaids and fairies and the 5 year old in me that (still) loves all those things had to have something made with it.
> I have a card pouch in it and every time I use it people (usually other women) swoon over it.  I actually had someone offer to buy it off me!  I'll never get rid of it because it is such a conversation piece!
> 
> 
> Your accessorizing on that is sublime.  Love the strap and the Chelsea Champlain charm!


Thank you punkkitten


----------



## whateve

Punkkitten said:


> This leather got me.  It reminds me of unicorns mermaids and fairies and the 5 year old in me that (still) loves all those things had to have something made with it.
> I have a card pouch in it and every time I use it people (usually other women) swoon over it.  I actually had someone offer to buy it off me!  I'll never get rid of it because it is such a conversation piece!
> 
> 
> Your accessorizing on that is sublime.  Love the strap and the Chelsea Champlain charm!


I have the soft wallet in hologram but my daughter borrowed it. Now I miss it.


----------



## whateve

lovevintagecoach said:


> View attachment 4740242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to me shadow carryall


Gorgeous strap!


----------



## Punkkitten

whateve said:


> I have the soft wallet in hologram but my daughter borrowed it. Now I miss it.


I don't know that i have ever borrowed a bag/ wallet/ slg from my mom, nor has she asked to borrow one of mine - which is funny considering how bag obsessed we are!  Although she likes fresh from the store and I'm happy when I find a great little vintage steal


----------



## whateve

Punkkitten said:


> I don't know that i have ever borrowed a bag/ wallet/ slg from my mom, nor has she asked to borrow one of mine - which is funny considering how bag obsessed we are!  Although she likes fresh from the store and I'm happy when I find a great little vintage steal


My daughter isn't into vintage at all. She lives near a few great thrift stores but doesn't take advantage of them. I, on the other hand, live in a thrift desert. She is happy borrowing the bags I'm not using. I have to beg to get them back. She will use one bag/wallet for a long time, unlike me. I've been using a small wallet lately. If I switched back into the soft wallet, there are bags it wouldn't fit into.


----------



## Punkkitten

whateve said:


> My daughter isn't into vintage at all. She lives near a few great thrift stores but doesn't take advantage of them. I, on the other hand, live in a thrift desert. She is happy borrowing the bags I'm not using. I have to beg to get them back. She will use one bag/wallet for a long time, unlike me. I've been using a small wallet lately. If I switched back into the soft wallet, there are bags it wouldn't fit into.


I have a great soft wallet in ocelot and I love it!  That (as well as the holographic card case) was/were ebay finds!
 I just really pare down come spring/summer too and it wouldn't fit in some of my smaller bags.   Plus with Covid, when running my essential errands I try to take the bare minimum that I would need.  No sense in 5 lip products when your lower face is covered! 
I'm also going mildly crazy and swapping out of bags weekly because I really miss going places AND carrying a bag!  Although my little Rambler has been by my side all holiday weekend and to food shop this morning.


----------



## whateve

Punkkitten said:


> I have a great soft wallet in ocelot and I love it!  That (as well as the holographic card case) was/were ebay finds!
> I just really pare down come spring/summer too and it wouldn't fit in some of my smaller bags.   Plus with Covid, when running my essential errands I try to take the bare minimum that I would need.  No sense in 5 lip products when your lower face is covered!
> I'm also going mildly crazy and swapping out of bags weekly because I really miss going places AND carrying a bag!  Although my little Rambler has been by my side all holiday weekend and to food shop this morning.


I've only left the house 3 times since the lockdown started, and I never left the car on any of those occasions, although I brought a purse. I don't really have any need for purses right now but I can't help considering buying more!


----------



## shesnochill

I have been using this quarantine time to clean out my closet. Letting go of bags that I do not use often enough. But this guy I will never let go. This was my first designer handbag handed down from my mom. When she moved up to LV, I acquired this as a young girl. I asked my mom the bag where she originally got it and she told me that it was actually a gift from my dad. Vegas outlets lol Definitely holding this one dear to my heart; someday if I have a daughter I will hand it down. That is if, she’ll think it’s cute haha

PS If anyone could identify the name and details of this bag; I would love to know. Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My first Coach


----------



## MrsGAM

First day back in the office! Finally got to use my Ergo Tote and paired it with my customized Quincy with a fun strap from Amazon.


----------



## GoldenLinnet

My Ramber 16 is just right for my weekly trip to recharge the car battery and pick up coffee! It’s much too small for me otherwise and I would have returned it, but it grew on me, when I had so much time to look at it.


----------



## Punkkitten

GoldenLinnet said:


> My Ramber 16 is just right for my weekly trip to recharge the car battery and pick up coffee! It’s much too small for me otherwise and I would have returned it, but it grew on me, when I had so much time to look at it.


I'm really enjoying mine as well.  I used mine "all weekend" ( which was a social distancing picnic and grocery store run and found it holds everything I need perfectly.  I also carry less in the summer so it is perfect.


----------



## Punkkitten

MrsGAM said:


> First day back in the office! Finally got to use my Ergo Tote and paired it with my customized Quincy with a fun strap from Amazon.
> View attachment 4741243


I recognize the hardware on the Quincy 
Beautiful combo of the Quincy and the Ergo!


----------



## MrsGAM

Punkkitten said:


> I recognize the hardware on the Quincy
> Beautiful combo of the Quincy and the Ergo!


You're customized Quincy inspired me!


----------



## Narnanz

Red city with Nickel hardware.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

whateve said:


> Gorgeous strap!


Thank you


----------



## Sarah03

annaversary said:


> I have been using this quarantine time to clean out my closet. Letting go of bags that I do not use often enough. But this guy I will never let go. This was my first designer handbag handed down from my mom. When she moved up to LV, I acquired this as a young girl. I asked my mom the bag where she originally got it and she told me that it was actually a gift from my dad. Vegas outlets lol Definitely holding this one dear to my heart; someday if I have a daughter I will hand it down. That is if, she’ll think it’s cute haha
> 
> PS If anyone could identify the name and details of this bag; I would love to know. Thank you!


To ID the bag (or get a good idea) google the second set of numbers on the creed. Example- if the style number is 12345, google “Coach 12345”
HTH!


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> First day back in the office! Finally got to use my Ergo Tote and paired it with my customized Quincy with a fun strap from Amazon.
> View attachment 4741243


This is such a fabulous combination!  I either need a smaller bag to match my camel Legacy Ergo tote, or a black Ergo tote to go with my Rambler!


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> Red city with Nickel hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741670


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Red city with Nickel hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741670


 I think I can make it to my fainting couch......  Nope!


----------



## MrsGAM

musiclover said:


> This is such a fabulous combination!  I either need a smaller bag to match my camel Legacy Ergo tote, or a black Ergo tote to go with my Rambler!


How about both I've been keeping my eye out for Ergo Totes in other colors to pair with my other purses! I think hubby might kill me if I buy another tote for work, though


----------



## holiday123

Rogue 25 today.


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> How about both I've been keeping my eye out for Ergo Totes in other colors to pair with my other purses! I think hubby might kill me if I buy another tote for work, though


I would love a black one, but then I'm going to have to let something else go.  

I'm also waiting for two new bags from FOS.    Hopefully tomorrow!

Not sure what my DH will say about "just one more bag."    But I do think citing "work bag" is acceptable.  There's a purpose.  I'm going to give that a try.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Rogue 25 today.


Ohhh...I have this one too (and have been missing the lushness of my rogues). Never would have thought to pair with this charm, which I also have...thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## baghabitz34

Exotic tea rose Rogue. Happy Friday!


----------



## holiday123

Miss pot belly all dressed up today.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Rogue 25 today.


So sad I missed out on this one.  Too much futzing around with that stupid croc bag.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Rogue 25 today.


I remember when this one popped up


----------



## Lee22

Joined me to drop off a package at UPS...


----------



## lovevintagecoach

holiday123 said:


> Miss pot belly all dressed up today.


Love ! She is so pretty !


----------



## meepabeep

I used my vintage bone Small Zippered Pouch when I went for a walk today.


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Miss pot belly all dressed up today.


I love everything about your bag and how you've decorated it.  That's a beautiful feather charm.


----------



## NikkiTheVet

annaversary said:


> I have been using this quarantine time to clean out my closet. Letting go of bags that I do not use often enough. But this guy I will never let go. This was my first designer handbag handed down from my mom. When she moved up to LV, I acquired this as a young girl. I asked my mom the bag where she originally got it and she told me that it was actually a gift from my dad. Vegas outlets lol Definitely holding this one dear to my heart; someday if I have a daughter I will hand it down. That is if, she’ll think it’s cute haha
> 
> PS If anyone could identify the name and details of this bag; I would love to know. Thank you!


You should post it on the “ID this Coach item...” thread.


----------



## MelissaPurse

In honor of SpaceX NASA Launch today, carrying my Coach Space Rogue all decked out including the resin NASA charm that just arrived today which I purchased from the presale market.


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my Radley today because we went out to the lake, but I had Coach SLGs!


----------



## Teagaggle

Finally moved out of a Cassie into a Rogue. First time using this one since I bought it!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Pink Drew.


Teagaggle said:


> Finally moved out of a Cassie into a Rogue. First time using this one since I bought it!
> View attachment 4744626


Looks so pretty!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Pink Drew.


----------



## paula3boys

Teagaggle said:


> Finally moved out of a Cassie into a Rogue. First time using this one since I bought it!
> View attachment 4744626



You have the best scarves! Where is this one from?!


----------



## artax two

paula3boys said:


> You have the best scarves! Where is this one from?!


I agree! Everytime she posts it makes me want to copy exactly what she has and then I go hit the auction sites but I can never find anything as cute.


----------



## Teagaggle

artax two said:


> I agree! Everytime she posts it makes me want to copy exactly what she has and then I go hit the auction sites but I can never find anything as cute.


Thank you! Too kind! I need to start a photo album for my scarves pre tag cut-off. 
I'm quite sure that this is a Vince Camuto one I got at The Rack.


----------



## katev

It's seems like I have been waiting forever to wear this bag, but I moved into last night and I am determined to carry it starting right now!

I bought it in early March to celebrate my birthday and retirement and I was planning to carry it for the first time on on Easter Sunday. It is the Wave Dreamer 36 in Ivory and Suede 69656 and it retailed for $695 but I got it at the Outlet for only $209 (after a price adjustment.) 

Easter came and went very quietly this year and all my plans for Spring and early Summer events have passed uneventfully while I have been "sheltering in place" but this week I actually have several appointments! They are not momentous occasions (hair, nails, dentist, shopping, etc.) but I will actually be outside and meeting people!

So yesterday I got my pretty new Dreamer out, took her outside, and sprayed her with Apple Garde because it is such a delicate color and I wanted to add a little protection. Then I loaded her up and we are ready to roll! I sure hope she goes well with my surgical face mask!

Here she is, the Wave Dreamer 36 in Ivory and Suede 69656 and decorated with the Retro Graphic Charm 79174 GLD; not a very practical color - but a real beauty!


----------



## artax two

katev said:


> It's seems like I have been waiting forever to wear this bag, but I moved into last night and I am determined to carry it starting right now!
> 
> I bought it in early March to celebrate my birthday and retirement and I was planning to carry it for the first time on on Easter Sunday. It is the Wave Dreamer 36 in Ivory and Suede 69656 and it retailed for $695 but I got it at the Outlet for only $209 (after a price adjustment.)
> 
> Easter came and went very quietly this year and all my plans for Spring and early Summer events have passed uneventfully while I have been "sheltering in place" but this week I actually have several appointments! They are not momentous occasions (hair, nails, dentist, shopping, etc.) but I will actually be outside and meeting people!
> 
> So yesterday I got my pretty new Dreamer out, took her outside, and sprayed her with Apple Garde because it is such a delicate color and I wanted to add a little protection. Then I loaded her up and we are ready to roll! I sure hope she goes well with my surgical face mask!
> 
> Here she is, the Wave Dreamer 36 in Ivory and Suede 69656 and decorated with the Retro Graphic Charm 79174 GLD; not a very practical color - but a real beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4745361


Beautiful!! I am wanting to get a few modern bags so bad but I can't decide which style to start thinking about and reseaching. It is hard to know how they carry, how heavy they are, if their pockets are well placed, etc just by looking at ebay photos. The Dreamer was one that caught my eye but for the prices being asked on the sites, I am not sure I could pull the trigger on any of them without seeing one in person.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Gramercy Zip at work today.


----------



## tarajajane

musiclover said:


> My Nolita worn as a crossbody today. Dropping off groceries for DD.
> View attachment 4733886




Holy crap, that is gorgeous.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Miss pot belly all dressed up today.


Oh I love the bag's name and the bag of course!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I love everything about your bag and how you've decorated it.  That's a beautiful feather charm.


+1!!!


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I love the bag's name and the bag of course!


thank you! I can't take credit for the name, but it's so appropriate


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Willow Nomad... she is soooo soft and squishy


----------



## baghabitz34

Teagaggle said:


> Finally moved out of a Cassie into a Rogue. First time using this one since I bought it!
> View attachment 4744626


Looks so pretty all dressed up!


----------



## baghabitz34

Carried my Tabby all the way to the dining room


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Equestrian Zip at work today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage Equestrian Zip at work today.
> View attachment 4746853


This comes across as really luscious!!!


----------



## Principessa29

does anyone have the Charlie 40 ?? I have not stopped thinking about that bag! perfect summer bag tbh


----------



## artax two

Principessa29 said:


> does anyone have the Charlie 40 ?? I have not stopped thinking about that bag! perfect summer bag tbh


I have a Charlie Carryall but it's 36.


----------



## Principessa29

artax two said:


> I have a Charlie Carryall but it's 36.


Do you have modeling shot? I usually don't go for Coach but something about this bag


----------



## artax two

Principessa29 said:


> Do you have modeling shot? I usually don't go for Coach but something about this bag


Oh of course I do!


----------



## Principessa29

artax two said:


> Oh of course I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747189


 so cute!! you're def selling it to me lol 
love the twilly btw!


----------



## MrsGAM

Sunshine mama said:


> This comes across as really luscious!!!


I love the leather on this bag! It's so buttery soft. I actually only bought it to steal the strap for another bag, but I really like it!


----------



## artax two

Principessa29 said:


> so cute!! you're def selling it to me lol
> love the twilly btw!


Thanks! I actually love this bag. It is very roomy, and very structured, which I love. It has really solid stitching and is comfortable in my elbow which is how I sometimes carry it. It comes with a crossbody but I haven't used it that way. Haven't had any issues with color transfer but I am also VERY careful about that and carry it from its handles down by my side a lot. It is not very heavy and I get a lot of compliments!


----------



## Principessa29

artax two said:


> Thanks! I actually love this bag. It is very roomy, and very structured, which I love. It has really solid stitching and is comfortable in my elbow which is how I sometimes carry it. It comes with a crossbody but I haven't used it that way. Haven't had any issues with color transfer but I am also VERY careful about that and carry it from its handles down by my side a lot. It is not very heavy and I get a lot of compliments!


of course! yeah right now I'm using a medium sized convertible bag, I love shoulder bags! and I hate how my chain sometimes gets stuck so I'm looking for just a classic shoulder bag I'm prolly one of the few women who don't like crossbody bags lol OH! color transfer i always forget about that I'm obsessed with the white coloring so I'm prolly gonna take the leap


----------



## artax two

Principessa29 said:


> of course! yeah right now I'm using a medium sized convertible bag, I love shoulder bags! and I hate how my chain sometimes gets stuck so I'm looking for just a classic shoulder bag I'm prolly one of the few women who don't like crossbody bags lol OH! color transfer i always forget about that I'm obsessed with the white coloring so I'm prolly gonna take the leap


I'm not sure how this would fit over the shoulder. Maybe on the 40 the straps are slightly bigger drop, but I will say I don't carry this over the shoulder mainly because I don't want to crease the leather on the sides which I worry resting my arm over might do. But it's a great bag.


----------



## Principessa29

artax two said:


> I'm not sure how this would fit over the shoulder. Maybe on the 40 the straps are slightly bigger drop, but I will say I don't carry this over the shoulder mainly because I don't want to crease the leather on the sides which I worry resting my arm over might do. But it's a great bag.


Oh yeah with the 40 you can wear it over the shoulder. Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

My brand new flared turnlock pouch in wildflower!


----------



## SandraElle

Waiting at the Vet with Sunflower Tanner.


----------



## artax two

SandraElle said:


> Waiting at the Vet with Sunflower Tanner.
> 
> View attachment 4747915


How eye catching! I am waiting on a bag this exact color to arrive this weekend! This is getting me extra excited.


----------



## MrsGAM

Brought my vintage British Tan Chrystie to my dental appointment! I’m waiting in my car for them to call me in.


----------



## katev

MrsGAM said:


> Brought my vintage British Tan Chrystie to my dental appointment! I’m waiting in my car for them to call me in.
> View attachment 4747941



I had a dental appointment today too, and it was quite an unusual experience!


----------



## katev

I have been enjoying the beautiful weather (and getting out of the house!) by taking long walks around the neighborhood and I've found that my vintage Daypack 9960 is the perfect accessory. It's small and can carry essentials like my phone, earbuds, surgical masks, etc., but it's lightweight and also has just enough room for my water bottle after it's empty.

You can see by the 1996 catalog page below that it really is quite small for a backpack as compared to tiny bags like the Watson and Scooter. 

I've decorated my black and brass Daypack 9960 with the Ponderous Mickey hangtag because I really love Mickey's expression!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

SandraElle said:


> Waiting at the Vet with Sunflower Tanner.
> 
> View attachment 4747915


----------



## Teagaggle

Taupe Cassie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'll be using this today to run some errands.


----------



## Punkkitten

Carly Demi in brown/black (with the crossbody strap from my Tabby)  making a market run with me.
She will also accompany me to a small social gathering later.
Great lightweight bag for this super hot day we are about to have!


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my taupe vintage Sidepack for the Farmer’s Market and antique shopping later!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Taupe Cassie!
> View attachment 4749194


We're twinning... Sort of.  Looks great with that scarf.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> We're twinning... Sort of.  Looks great with that scarf.


Thanks! Wasn't sure if it would be too much but I like the handle padded. Scarf from Target, their Universal Thread line. 
Loving your combo today!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

First time out with Cassie


----------



## artax two

Vintage Bella Court about to accompany me to the in-laws retirement party.


----------



## Teagaggle

artax two said:


> Vintage Bella Court about to accompany me to the in-laws retirement party.


Stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

artax two said:


> Vintage Bella Court about to accompany me to the in-laws retirement party.


It seems the bag and the charm were made for each other. Very cute!!


----------



## Emilleigh

Only carrying her to and from the car, but she’s fully-loaded


----------



## SakuraSakura

Going for a walk..,


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Going for a walk..,


----------



## whateve

That color is gorgeous!


----------



## Narnanz

artax two said:


> Vintage Bella Court about to accompany me to the in-laws retirement party.


Gorgeous...is this one Burgundy?....its such a rich colour.


----------



## artax two

Narnanz said:


> Gorgeous...is this one Burgundy?....its such a rich colour.


I call it mahogany and I think burgundy is the color Coach would call it, though I am pretty sure this was one of Valv's amazing rehabs, maybe even a great dye rehab.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage burgundy Saddle Pouch Medium for the first time! I’m loving this color in the sunlight!


----------



## MrsGAM

Switched to my vintage Lexington Zip in Ink for work today.


----------



## tarajajane

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my vintage Lexington Zip in Ink for work today.
> View attachment 4751513


That is amazing, I'm jealous!


----------



## SEWDimples

artax two said:


> Vintage Bella Court about to accompany me to the in-laws retirement party.


What color? TIA.


----------



## artax two

SEWDimples said:


> What color? TIA.


I call it mahogany and I think burgundy is the color Coach would call it, though I am pretty sure this was one of Valv's amazing rehabs, maybe even a great dye rehab, if so, it is whatever color she was going for!


----------



## Campercass

Love it! Hibiscus is soooo pretty! I just got the emery 21 in this color, and my rambler in this color should be here tomorrow!


----------



## reginatina

MrsGAM said:


> Switched to my vintage Lexington Zip in Ink for work today.
> View attachment 4751513



So lovely!  If you don’t mind me asking, what is the strap drop on this?  TIA.


----------



## MrsGAM

reginatina said:


> So lovely!  If you don’t mind me asking, what is the strap drop on this?  TIA.


I measured 22" from the top of the purse to where the strap would sit on your shoulder. It's a bit longer than how I usually wear crossbodies, but I'm really short


----------



## MKB0925

Sullivan Hobo in Milk....such a comfy bag!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Sullivan Hobo in Milk....such a comfy bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752310



I love this wonderful bag.


----------



## Campercass

Rambler in hibiscus


----------



## Narnanz

Campercass said:


> Rambler in hibiscus


Love that colour...now if only they had a vintage Ramblers Legacy in this colour


----------



## valv54

Narnanz said:


> Love that colour...now if only they had a vintage Ramblers Legacy in this colour


No. But it came in purple


----------



## Narnanz

valv54 said:


> No. But it came in purple


Ive got a current so Im happy...also have in mahogany


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my burnished blue leather Legacy bag - don’t know the name of this one!


----------



## Punkkitten

MrsGAM said:


> Using my burnished blue leather Legacy bag - don’t know the name of this one!
> View attachment 4753226


She's veeeerrry puuuuuurdy!


----------



## whateve

valv54 said:


> No. But it came in purple


I don't remember ever seeing one in purple!


----------



## valv54

whateve said:


> I don't remember ever seeing one in purple!


I believe in 05 they made it in a really dark aubergine  lol.


----------



## aerinha

My recently rehabbed yellow Regina went with me to drive my neglected car in a circle


----------



## Emilleigh

My brand new rogue 25


----------



## Narnanz

Purple pocket zip


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> Purple pocket zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754198


That's a beautiful purple (and bike)!


----------



## chocolateolive

Painted this gorgeous vintage gal 

@houseofkkz


----------



## beryl2401

Enjoying Coach belt bag today


----------



## kistae

Getting dinner with my Lewiston in BT. The leather is nicely broken in and I can’t stop touching it


----------



## Lake Effect

kistae said:


> Getting dinner with my Lewiston in BT. The leather is nicely broken in and I can’t stop touching it


Yes, that happens with a beautiful shade x amazing leather!


----------



## kistae

Lake Effect said:


> Yes, that happens with a beautiful shade x amazing leather!


Yes and it’s the first and only Coach bag I have in BT. Really thrilled with it


----------



## Lake Effect

kistae said:


> Yes and it’s the first and only Coach bag I have in BT. Really thrilled with it


Enjoy! I began a focused search into refurbishing Coach bags just about 4 years ago, so I could better take care of the handful I had. I bought two water stained, beat up bags cheap at flea market so I could test out a bunch of products on them. They cleaned up wonderfully, which lead to a search for more inexpensive bags. Then I found a like new Oliver from about ‘90! Now I have at least 10 vintage BT! I found BT to be addictive! 






						Which COACH bag are you carrying today?
					

Using this little cutie today! LOVE!




					forum.purseblog.com
				



Side note - I have come to the conclusion the City is likely Tabac, apologies for the lighting in that pic.


----------



## kistae

Lake Effect said:


> Enjoy! I began a focused search into refurbishing Coach bags just about 4 years ago, so I could better take care of the handful I had. I bought two water stained, beat up bags cheap at flea market so I could test out a bunch of products on them. They cleaned up wonderfully, which lead to a search for more inexpensive bags. Then I found a like new Oliver from about ‘90! Now I have at least 10 vintage BT! I found BT to be addictive!


Sadly Singapore doesn’t offer very exciting thrifting experiences. I’d have eyeball hard for the best deals online. So far so good. Loving the vintage journey I’m on so far


----------



## Lake Effect

kistae said:


> Sadly Singapore doesn’t offer very exciting thrifting experiences. I’d have eyeball hard for the best deals online. So far so good. Loving the vintage journey I’m on so far


Glad that you are enjoying the one you have! That one may be enough for you! Best of luck


----------



## Teagaggle

Taupe signature Cassie


----------



## Sunshine mama

Parker in washed red still steals my heart!


----------



## baghabitz34

artax two said:


> Oh of course I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747189


Love the mermaid bag charm


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Teagaggle said:


> Taupe signature Cassie


I always look forward to your cassie pics Teagaggle


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Taupe signature Cassie
> View attachment 4757234


 This color is so pretty! It makes me think of sand and summer.


----------



## artax two

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the mermaid bag charm


Thank you! It's probably my favorite of all my charms.


----------



## MrsGAM

Brought my Mahogany Casino with nickel hardware to work today. She came without a strap, so I got a dinky strap for her.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Brought my Mahogany Casino with nickel hardware to work today. She came without a strap, so I got a dinky strap for her.
> View attachment 4757980


I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today I used my mini Rowan bag charm as a crossbody bag. It is super tiny and super comfy!


----------



## VuittonPrince

Denim waistbag and magenta round coin pouch


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mini Rowan as a crossbody again.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Mini Rowan as a crossbody again.
> View attachment 4759650



So adorable!


----------



## paruparo

Spent  few hours at the zoo this afternoon with my Bright Cherry Cassie and the kiddos.
My minis were ecstatic about getting out of the house. Hardly anyone at the zoo and we all had a great time!


----------



## tealocean

paruparo said:


> Spent  few hours at the zoo this afternoon with my Bright Cherry Cassie and the kiddos.
> My minis were ecstatic about getting out of the house. Hardly anyone at the zoo and we all had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759810


This is beautiful! Your Cassie is so cheery looking out in the sunshine.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my Mahogany Court at work today.


----------



## Bag*Hound

Teagaggle said:


> Taupe signature Cassie
> View attachment 4757234


GORGEOUS!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Rogue Rivets in Oxblood. Seasonal? No. Had to wear it? Yes. $14.99 thrift store special.


----------



## beryl2401

Just got this cutie


----------



## Lake Effect

New to me Letter Brief, made in NYC. Super excited to finally use it! It rehabbed beautifully.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Rogue Rivets in Oxblood. Seasonal? No. Had to wear it? Yes. $14.99 thrift store special.


Wait a second ! $14.99????


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sunshine mama said:


> Wait a second ! $14.99????



Yep! Lucky find a few days ago!


----------



## SandraElle

Grommet Borough - taking baby to his weekly acupuncture appointment.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

MrsGAM said:


> Using my burnished blue leather Legacy bag - don’t know the name of this one!
> View attachment 4753226



I have a bag like this in red. I don't have a name for it either. The leather is amazing though.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Sunshine mama said:


> Parker in washed red still steals my heart!
> View attachment 4757303


Uni twin. These look great together.


----------



## Winterfell5

SandraElle said:


> Grommet Borough - taking baby to his weekly acupuncture appointment.
> 
> View attachment 4761655


----------



## MrsGAM

Icecaramellatte said:


> I have a bag like this in red. I don't have a name for it either. The leather is amazing though.


I did some searching around the Coach Forum and someone had it in their records as the Retro Hippie! I've been using that since I can't find anything else.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Icecaramellatte said:


> Uni twin. These look great together.


Funny story: My husband thought it was a horse  so he urged me to buy it!!!
So I bought the horse hahahahah! I didn't complain.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Using my burnished blue leather Legacy bag - don’t know the name of this one!
> View attachment 4753226


Where do you get the different colored fish charms?


----------



## MrsGAM

Sunshine mama said:


> Where do you get the different colored fish charms?


The mermaid tail is a Bath & Body Works hand sanitizer holder! This one is retired, but you might be able to find it on Poshmark or Mercari. They have a cute shark I'm thinking of getting on their website right now

The blue and green fish charm is actually a Coach pendant! I put it on a dog leash clip so I can use it as a charm. Found this one on Poshmark and I'd love to get the turtle and starfish that was in the same collection.


----------



## Teagaggle

Dinky 24 with snakeskin strap & my fav wallet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm using the mini Rowan as a wallet/catch all for my MG bag today.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Drawstring Small Sac at the Farmer’s market today!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using the mini Rowan as a wallet/catch all for my MG bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762407


The booties!!!
I can't believe I'm asking this. The mini mini bag (change purse? fob?). Full price site or Outlet??


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> The booties!!!
> I can't believe I'm asking this. The mini mini bag (change purse? fob?). Full price site or Outlet??


Haha! Thank you!
I got the mini Rowan from the outlet store before all the stores closed.





						COACH® Outlet | Mini Rowan Satchel Bag Charm In Signature Canvas
					

Shop Mini Rowan Satchel Bag Charm In Signature Canvas On The COACH Outlet Official Site. Become A COACH Insider To Receive      Exclusive Access To New Styles, Special Offers And More.




					www.coachoutlet.com


----------



## SakuraSakura

Summer-time! This guy was $16.39


----------



## ative65

Took this oldie but goodie eBay find out today


----------



## ative65

SakuraSakura said:


> Summer-time! This guy was $16.39


I have that purse, I have to take it someplace and have the leather fixed. It came unglued from the rope handles


----------



## tealocean

SakuraSakura said:


> Summer-time! This guy was $16.39


Summertime indeed!  Your seahorse is adorable!


----------



## kistae

Morning coffee with my Lunch Box Zip  It fits my spectacle case, phone, wallet and tissues (the joy of having allergies).


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage Drawstring Small Sac at the Farmer’s market today!
> View attachment 4763597


I absolutely love love love all your vintage beauties!


----------



## musiclover

ative65 said:


> Took this oldie but goodie eBay find out today


I've always admired this beautiful straw bag and scarf!  It has a wonderful summer vibe.


----------



## ative65

musiclover said:


> I've always admired this beautiful straw bag and scarf!  It has a wonderful summer vibe.


It certainly does. I had a happy and summer feeling when I carried it.


----------



## winter_knight

I wore my new dreamer shoulder bag. Found it at the outlet.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ative65 said:


> I have that purse, I have to take it someplace and have the leather fixed. It came unglued from the rope handles



Mine actually does the same thing!


----------



## aerinha

whateve said:


> I don't remember ever seeing one in purple!


There was (maybe is) one for sale on ebay recently


----------



## Sunshine mama

ative65 said:


> Took this oldie but goodie eBay find out today


Such a refreshingly dreamy summery bag!


----------



## Sarah03

Dreamer 21


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> Dreamer 21


Sarah, is this the cute sparkly little Dreamer?  I love it!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My companion for the day


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Mahogany Murphy today! I forgot how long the strap was - I might have to punch a couple holes


----------



## Punkkitten

kistae said:


> Morning coffee with my Lunch Box Zip  It fits my spectacle case, phone, wallet and tissues (the joy of having allergies).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764290


so cute!  i love bags with a top handle and a crossbody strap


----------



## kistae

Punkkitten said:


> so cute!  i love bags with a top handle and a crossbody strap


Haha yes this is my current BOTW. It gives even my most basic outfits some pizzazz


----------



## Sarah03

musiclover said:


> Sarah, is this the cute sparkly little Dreamer?  I love it!


Yes! She’s much more sparkly in daytime light!


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> Yes! She’s much more sparkly in daytime light!


I kept looking at that sparkling little thing!  What a cute beauty to add to your collection!


----------



## Sarah03

musiclover said:


> I kept looking at that sparkling little thing!  What a cute beauty to add to your collection!


It’s a pretty handy little bag. It holds a decent amount if done right. I had my Victorine wallet, sunglasses, & iPhone in it.
The FOS price is pretty good, too!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Denim Rogue.


----------



## baghabitz34

Charlie Carryall today


----------



## artax two

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4767700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Carryall today


A Charlie! I love this style and don't see many posted on the forums. Love the color combination here.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using a non-vintage bag today! My new to me Ergo pleated frame hobo.


----------



## phoebe_chen

Work-from-home bag for today, the mini-but-mighty Rambler 16 in colorblock!


----------



## JenJBS

MrsGAM said:


> Using a non-vintage bag today! My new to me Ergo pleated frame hobo.
> View attachment 4767742



Fabulous bag!


----------



## baghabitz34

artax two said:


> A Charlie! I love this style and don't see many posted on the forums. Love the color combination here.


Thanks!
Now that you mentioned it, no I haven’t seen too many. I only remember another member posting a pretty blue leather one.


----------



## Molly0

Thrift rescue bag that I had painted to camouflage an “owie”.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Molly0 said:


> Thrift rescue bag that I had painted to camouflage an “owie”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769337


Beautiful job! You are very talented!


----------



## Molly0

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful job! You are very talented!


Thank you but I can’t take credit for the artwork.  That was my daughter.   ...but it was me that did the cleaning and conditioning.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Thank you but I can’t take credit for the artwork.  That was my daughter.   ...but it was me that did the cleaning and conditioning.



Your daughter is extremely talented! That flower painting is lovely!


----------



## Teagaggle

I poo poo'd this color combo when it first came out. However, when it reduced to $177 I decided to take a shot (as I hadn't actually seen it in person) & am glad I did. I'm not a pink person so the regular Cassie in Aurora didn't do it for me. This is just the right amount. The color combo is not the norm & not for everyone but I'm finding I really like it! I may try out some personalization once my local store opens up.


----------



## Alexa5

Teagaggle said:


> I poo poo'd this color combo when it first came out. However, when it reduced to $177 I decided to take a shot (as I hadn't actually seen it in person) & am glad I did. I'm not a pink person so the regular Cassie in Aurora didn't do it for me. This is just the right amount. The color combo is not the norm & not for everyone but I'm finding I really like it! I may try out some personalization once my local store opens up.
> View attachment 4770313


I keep considering this one, but I have aurora and pine, and I am unsure about the 3rd color they have in this colorblock.  I wish they would have just had it be pine and aurora only....   but still considering it!  lol


----------



## Teagaggle

Alexa5 said:


> I keep considering this one, but I have aurora and pine, and I am unsure about the 3rd color they have in this colorblock.  I wish they would have just had it be pine and aurora only....   but still considering it!  lol


Well, I have Pine & Taupe but I still got it.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Jade Scooter for the first time to make a Costco run! Chose my dress today to match my purse  Love this green color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage Jade Scooter for the first time to make a Costco run! Chose my dress today to match my purse  Love this green color!
> View attachment 4770931


Love that color combo!


----------



## paruparo

Today is Dark Denim Rouge 25 day!


----------



## baghabitz34

Having a horse & carriage moment today


----------



## katev

MrsGAM said:


> Using a non-vintage bag today! My new to me Ergo pleated frame hobo.
> View attachment 4767742


Love those Ergo bags!


----------



## katev

I was excited to go out to lunch with friends today because it has been a long time since I've had an opportunity to venture out! I decided to celebrate the occasion by wearing a frivolous, and summery bag! I carried my Audrey Cinched Sun Motif Tote 19577 and decorated it with the Shells fob 92910. It was a fun way to celebrate a lovely day!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I was excited to go out to lunch with friends today because it has been a long time since I've had an opportunity to venture out! I decided to celebrate the occasion by wearing a frivolous, and summery bag! I carried my Audrey Cinched Sun Motif Tote 19577 and decorated it with the Shells fob 92910. It was a fun way to celebrate a lovely day!
> 
> View attachment 4773371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773373


I absolutely love this bag!  The details are so pretty!


----------



## Lee22

Been waiting to wear this horse and carriage Emery


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

katev said:


> I was excited to go out to lunch with friends today because it has been a long time since I've had an opportunity to venture out! I decided to celebrate the occasion by wearing a frivolous, and summery bag! I carried my Audrey Cinched Sun Motif Tote 19577 and decorated it with the Shells fob 92910. It was a fun way to celebrate a lovely day!
> 
> View attachment 4773371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773373


Perfect for summer lunch date!


----------



## Amazona

musiclover said:


> Thank you, SSM!  I think it’s the Nolita 19. It’s a good size and holds my old iPhone5 in a slip pocket, a couple of cards and then a good size centre section for keys, candy and currently, a face mask!  Mine is coated canvas so I considered it my “poolside” bag when we travelled.


19 is such a great size and I love the color of your Nolita! I love my grey/gunmetal, so easy to just grab&go.


----------



## musiclover

Amazona said:


> 19 is such a great size and I love the color of your Nolita! I love my grey/gunmetal, so easy to just grab&go.


It’s such a useful size and so practical!  Your grey/gunmetal sounds very pretty!


----------



## roxi88

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4773113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a horse & carriage moment today


Such a beautiful bag, but not available in Europe (like so many other things from coach).


----------



## musiclover

@tealocean 
My pretty Charlie 28 in silver/mist from the FOS.  It took almost four weeks to get here!  The flower charm is an older Coach charm from 2010 or 2011.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> @tealocean
> My pretty Charlie 28 in silver/mist from the FOS.  It took almost four weeks to get here!  The flower charm is an older Coach charm from 2010 or 2011.
> View attachment 4774480



So pretty— your bag, your charm, and the flowers in the background


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> So pretty— your bag, your charm, and the flowers in the background


Thank you!  I am really enjoying this pretty Charlie with all her sparkles. 

I was walking in the cute neighbourhood of my consignment shop and stopped to take a photo of my bag.  I’ve sold a bag!


----------



## hachi29

Coach Bleecker Satchel ❤️


----------



## kistae

First outing with my Madison satchel. The straps are really comfy


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> @tealocean
> My pretty Charlie 28 in silver/mist from the FOS.  It took almost four weeks to get here!  The flower charm is an older Coach charm from 2010 or 2011.
> View attachment 4774480


Your Charlie is beautiful and so pretty in the sunlight!  I like your bright pink happy looking flower charm and your bright yellow and pink flowers in your garden! Thank you for sharing the beautiful sight; it's a great view for this morning, and I enjoyed seeing it all.


----------



## MrsGAM

Forgot to post my BOTD on Monday! Used my red Dinky on Monday:


and I’m using my almost-vintage Janice’s Legacy today:


----------



## winter_knight

Wearing my new coach pride tote as my work bag along with a snake skin strap on my min&mon bag. Loving all the colors!


----------



## Caspin22

katev said:


> I was excited to go out to lunch with friends today because it has been a long time since I've had an opportunity to venture out! I decided to celebrate the occasion by wearing a frivolous, and summery bag! I carried my Audrey Cinched Sun Motif Tote 19577 and decorated it with the Shells fob 92910. It was a fun way to celebrate a lovely day!
> 
> View attachment 4773371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773373



Gorgeous!  I have the navy patent version of this bag and it's one of my all time most comfortable favorite oldies but goodies.  I hope you had fun!!


----------



## katev

Caspin22 said:


> Gorgeous!  I have the navy patent version of this bag and it's one of my all time most comfortable favorite oldies but goodies.  I hope you had fun!!



They are nice bags, I also have the Audrey Fish Motif Cinched Tote!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> They are nice bags, I also have the Audrey Fish Motif Cinched Tote!
> 
> View attachment 4775186


These are such perfect, summery bags, katev!  You have a great collection.  How is the weather in your part of the world?  The sun would shimmer nicely off of the beautiful sequin work on your bags!


----------



## musiclover

kistae said:


> First outing with my Madison satchel. The straps are really comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774613


This is such a great style!


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> These are such perfect, summery bags, katev!  You have a great collection.  How is the weather in your part of the world?  The sun would shimmer nicely off of the beautiful sequin work on your bags!



Thanks! It's really hot here and it's supposed to stay hot for at least 10 days; and that's what made me decide to carry the Sun tote!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thrift rescue bag that I had painted to camouflage an “owie”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769337


Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> @tealocean
> My pretty Charlie 28 in silver/mist from the FOS.  It took almost four weeks to get here!  The flower charm is an older Coach charm from 2010 or 2011.
> View attachment 4774480


I agree with @Iamminda !
I still will repeat it. Love the bag against the beautiful flowers in the back, and the flower charm.


----------



## hachi29

kistae said:


> First outing with my Madison satchel. The straps are really comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774613



I have this in Navy too! Yes the strap is very comfy to hold =)


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I agree with @Iamminda !
> I still will repeat it. Love the bag against the beautiful flowers in the back, and the flower charm.


You're so much fun, Sunshine mama!  Thank you, @Iamminda !


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> Thanks! It's really hot here and it's supposed to stay hot for at least 10 days; and that's what made me decide to carry the Sun tote!


Lucky you!  It's pouring rain here today.  We have had such an odd May and June weather wise.  We've had intermittent hot days and lots of rain.  But the gardens are really growing so that's a good thing!


----------



## Molly0

The last few days it’s been this 2013 Lizard embossed Sadie.


----------



## baghabitz34

Market tote today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> The last few days it’s been this 2013 Lizard embossed Sadie.
> View attachment 4775704


I really love this Sadie!


----------



## SandraElle

Taking a break on my patio with XL Exotic Ella.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> @tealocean
> My pretty Charlie 28 in silver/mist from the FOS.  It took almost four weeks to get here!  The flower charm is an older Coach charm from 2010 or 2011.
> View attachment 4774480


Such a sweet looking bag! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Thank you!  I am really enjoying this pretty Charlie with all her sparkles.
> 
> I was walking in the cute neighbourhood of my consignment shop and stopped to take a photo of my bag.  I’ve sold a bag!


Wooohoo yay!!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a sweet looking bag! ❤


I'm so happy to have a pretty spring/summer handbag that is not black!  I have my cute black Nolita satchel with the prairie bud print but I wanted another one that had a lighter feel.  That, and the silver hardware allows me to use my silver hardware flower charms so all is good.


BeachBagGal said:


> Wooohoo yay!!


Thanks, BBG!  I'm looking forward to collecting my payout.  I'm trying to grow my handbag fund even though I don't have a goal in mind at this time.


----------



## MrsGAM

I don’t usually go anywhere on Thursdays, but this weekend is a long weekend so we’re at my Mom’s house right now helping her get ready for some family that will be visiting! Which means I moved into a different bag for today  First time using my only Bone colored bag, my vintage Legacy Small Zip!


----------



## musiclover

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4775984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Market tote today


This is a beautiful tote and your charm is lovely!  Is it a little peacock?  I like the tail.  I'm wondering if those are tiny bells or beads?


----------



## Narnanz

MrsGAM said:


> I don’t usually go anywhere on Thursdays, but this weekend is a long weekend so we’re at my Mom’s house right now helping her get ready for some family that will be visiting! Which means I moved into a different bag for today  First time using my only Bone colored bag, my vintage Legacy Small Zip!
> View attachment 4776338


Whats the size like compared to the Legacy Zip?...I know its smaller but by how much?


----------



## baghabitz34

musiclover said:


> This is a beautiful tote and your charm is lovely!  Is it a little peacock?  I like the tail.  I'm wondering if those are tiny bells or beads?


Thanks!


	

		
			
		

		
	
It’s a peacock. I got it from Amazon a few years ago.


----------



## musiclover

baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks!
> View attachment 4776435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a peacock. I got it from Amazon a few years ago.


Ooohhh...that is so beautiful!  I never met a jewel I didn't like.  She is stunning. Thank you so much for the close-up.


----------



## hachi29

Today with this cutie Hadley Hobo 21


----------



## MrsGAM

Narnanz said:


> Whats the size like compared to the Legacy Zip?...I know its smaller but by how much?


It is very, very small! I’ll have to do comparison pics later, but I just switched to my Winnie and it fit all the same things that I had the Legacy Small Zip.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MrsGAM said:


> I don’t usually go anywhere on Thursdays, but this weekend is a long weekend so we’re at my Mom’s house right now helping her get ready for some family that will be visiting! Which means I moved into a different bag for today  First time using my only Bone colored bag, my vintage Legacy Small Zip!
> View attachment 4776338


How cute! This should be the 4th of July model bag for tpf.


----------



## baghabitz34

musiclover said:


> Ooohhh...that is so beautiful!  I never met a jewel I didn't like.  She is stunning. Thank you so much for the close-up.


You’re welcome  Happy Friday!


----------



## MaryThorpe

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3622246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outlaw!


Hi !  does you bag have a serial number that starts with OT? Trying to make sure the one I am jnterested is not a fake, thank  you


----------



## TraGiv

Today I’m carrying the duffle bag. I love this bag. I’ll probably be carrying it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## TraGiv

TraGiv said:


> Today I’m carrying the duffle bag. I love this bag. I’ll probably be carrying it for a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777645
> View attachment 4777645
> View attachment 4777645


Sorry not sure how or why the photo posted three times. I know I love it but wow!!


----------



## Wendyann7

TraGiv said:


> Sorry not sure how or why the photo posted three times. I know I love it but wow!!


Ha, ha!  I love it too!  The color and the 
smooshy, pebbly goodness!


----------



## baghabitz34

musiclover said:


> Ooohhh...that is so beautiful!  I never met a jewel I didn't like.  She is stunning. Thank you so much for the close-up.


You’re welcome   That’s what we’re here for - to share, inform & sometimes enable


----------



## Lee22

Inspired by the other exotics - pulled out the python bleeker


----------



## Sunshine mama

Happy 4th of July everyone!


----------



## artax two

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Lee22

artax two said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778218


Really love how you accessorize!!


----------



## JenJBS

artax two said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778218



Love the staging!   Perfect 4th of July bag!


----------



## Iamminda

artax two said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778218



This is so pretty — I don’t think I have seen the Court bag in this gorgeous red before


----------



## reggiefofeggie

Coach jade!


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my red Regina with my blue Winnie’s strap and hang tag for the 4th!


----------



## Punkkitten

Denim Coach Carly (with some other happy things from my "city"/community.


----------



## whateve

artax two said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778218


This is gorgeous! Now I wish I had gotten that fob.


----------



## musiclover

Punkkitten said:


> Denim Coach Carly (with some other happy things from my "city"/community.
> 
> View attachment 4778606


That is my absolutely most favourite  Coach signature denim!  I love the oversized pattern.


----------



## musiclover

This is as close as I can get to Las Vegas for now.


With my camel Ergo legacy tote.


----------



## hachi29

I love how green it can shows during the day and how dark on the opposite ☀️


----------



## Punkkitten

musiclover said:


> This is as close as I can get to Las Vegas for now.
> View attachment 4778688
> 
> With my camel Ergo legacy tote.


I own this.  Love the Vegas charm on it!


----------



## musiclover

Punkkitten said:


> I own this.  Love the Vegas charm on it!


Thank you!  Don't you just love your Ergo tote?  I love the size and the striped lining - it's a happy bag.  Most totes are so big these days and I want just a medium sized tote to carry a few extras.

We were supposed to go to Las Vegas earlier this year but had to cancel with the pandemic.  Then I saw this little charm on the FOS and thought it would be a fun one to have to sustain me along until we can all travel again.


----------



## Molly0

It seems to be this little old vintage compartment bag ‘s turn to wear the Rebecca Minkoff strap today.


----------



## Amazona

Field tote 40! Feeling so good about this purchase - I had my Nolita 19, umbrella, hoodie, hard case for sunnies, a large notebook and a couple of pouches in the bag and I could have fit a lot more in. Probably the same amount. The hoarder in me is really happy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> This is as close as I can get to Las Vegas for now.
> View attachment 4778688
> 
> With my camel Ergo legacy tote.


Oh I really love that bag charm!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> It seems to be this little old vintage compartment bag ‘s turn to wear the Rebecca Minkoff strap today.
> View attachment 4778741


Simply elegant!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Using my red Regina with my blue Winnie’s strap and hang tag for the 4th!
> View attachment 4778579


Your lovely bag is better dressed than I am!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> This is as close as I can get to Las Vegas for now.
> View attachment 4778688
> 
> With my camel Ergo legacy tote.


Perfect fob for this bag!


----------



## Punkkitten

musiclover said:


> Thank you!  Don't you just love your Ergo tote?  I love the size and the striped lining - it's a happy bag.  Most totes are so big these days and I want just a medium sized tote to carry a few extras.
> 
> We were supposed to go to Las Vegas earlier this year but had to cancel with the pandemic.  Then I saw this little charm on the FOS and thought it would be a fun one to have to sustain me along until we can all travel again.



I purchased mine when it was in store 2007-2008ish.  I haven't carried it in YEARS.  You and @nar


musiclover said:


> Thank you!  Don't you just love your Ergo tote?  I love the size and the striped lining - it's a happy bag.  Most totes are so big these days and I want just a medium sized tote to carry a few extras.
> 
> We were supposed to go to Las Vegas earlier this year but had to cancel with the pandemic.  Then I saw this little charm on the FOS and thought it would be a fun one to have to sustain me along until we can all travel again.


I purchased mine full price in 2007-2008 time frame.  I haven't carried it in years (not my style anymore, however I am beginning to be inspired by you and @Narnanz to pull it back out and give it a second look.


----------



## Narnanz

Punkkitten said:


> I purchased mine when it was in store 2007-2008ish.  I haven't carried it in YEARS.  You and @nar
> 
> I purchased mine full price in 2007-2008 time frame.  I haven't carried it in years (not my style anymore, however I am beginning to be inspired by you and @Narnanz to pull it back out and give it a second look.


I have to take a pick of the three styles of ergo I have so far....its an interesting set.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My remodeled bag.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Simply elegant!


Thankyou!


----------



## Narnanz

My little precreed Dinky.


----------



## musiclover

Punkkitten said:


> I purchased mine when it was in store 2007-2008ish.  I haven't carried it in YEARS.  You and @nar
> 
> I purchased mine full price in 2007-2008 time frame.  I haven't carried it in years (not my style anymore, however I am beginning to be inspired by you and @Narnanz to pull it back out and give it a second look.


I think being the original owner is always kind of nice because you get all the bits and pieces.  Did yours come with the dark brown dust bag?  

I bought mine preloved in 2013/2014 and it was love at first sight because of the Legacy striped lining.  I found it in a consignment store.  I had seen these bags in the Ergo thread and knew I'd love to have one, one day.  I'm so pleased you are thinking of carrying yours again.


----------



## musiclover

Molly0 said:


> It seems to be this little old vintage compartment bag ‘s turn to wear the Rebecca Minkoff strap today.
> View attachment 4778741


I love this look!  That's a perfect strap.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I really love that bag charm!!!


Thank you, SSM!  There was a bit of vintage look to the casino slots on the charm that I thought might suit my older bag!  I love this charm, too.


Sunshine mama said:


> My remodeled bag.
> View attachment 4779281


This is very fun!  How did you do this?  I love the new paint finish, but wondering if you cut and redid the strap?


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> My little precreed Dinky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779342


I love this colour.  You are making me think about acquiring a few more vintage bags.  You rehab yours so beautifully.


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Perfect fob for this bag!


Thanks, BBG.  It's unknown when we can go back to Las Vegas so I'll just enjoy my charm for now!


----------



## Punkkitten

musiclover said:


> I think being the original owner is always kind of nice because you get all the bits and pieces.  Did yours come with the dark brown dust bag?
> 
> I bought mine preloved in 2013/2014 and it was love at first sight because of the Legacy striped lining.  I found it in a consignment store.  I had seen these bags in the Ergo thread and knew I'd love to have one, one day.  I'm so pleased you are thinking of carrying yours again.


 i do!  She has been quietly nestled in her sleeping bag for years!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Thank you, SSM!  There was a bit of vintage look to the casino slots on the charm that I thought might suit my older bag!  I love this charm, too.
> 
> This is very fun!  How did you do this?  I love the new paint finish, but wondering if you cut and redid the strap?


Thank you.  I had a red strap from another bag that I cut to size,  and then I tied it in simple knots to the D rings on the top of the bag.
I  also turned the bag inside out and ripped out the glued on leather stiffening material in order to make the bag's leather to behave more smooshy. The bag was rather structured but now it's buttery soft and squishy! It  was kinda tricky and hard to do this but was worth it for me.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I had a red strap from another bag that I cut to size,  and then I tied it in simple knots to the D rings on the top of the bag.
> I  also turned the bag inside out and ripped out the glued on leather stiffening material in order to make the bag's leather to behave more smooshy. The bag was rather structured but now it's buttery soft and squishy! It  was kinda tricky and hard to do this but was worth it for me.


You have amazing skills to do all of this!  How wonderful to re-create your bag to personalize it and make it more practical for you.  I love the red colour. It's a real head-turner now!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> You have amazing skills to do all of this!  How wonderful to re-create your bag to personalize it and make it more practical for you.  I love the red colour. It's a real head-turner now!


You are very sweet! 
I love how the squishiness of the leather turned out that I'm considering doing the same thing to my oxblood Gramercy.  I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Narnanz

musiclover said:


> I love this colour.  You are making me think about acquiring a few more vintage bags.  You rehab yours so beautifully.


This one was a surprise...its cartouche stamp was so faint that I was too scared to dunk so it was just a CPR to clean and condition.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> You are very sweet!
> I love how the squishiness of the leather turned out that I'm considering doing the same thing to my oxblood Gramercy.  I'm not 100% sure though.


I understand.  That would be a big step.


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> This one was a surprise...its cartouche stamp was so faint that I was too scared to dunk so it was just a CPR to clean and condition.
> View attachment 4779439


What an amazing difference you've made!  I love the look if just the dunking and the CPR.  I think it shows the beauty of aging naturally and gracefully.


----------



## Iamminda

Wow, another great SM’s creation — love this look.  I am so intrigued by the special effect/treatment to the flap — way cool.  I read your reply to ML but not sure if I missed how you did the flap.  



Sunshine mama said:


> My remodeled bag.
> View attachment 4779281


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Wow, another great SM’s creation — love this look.  I am so intrigued by the special effect/treatment to the flap — way cool.  I read your reply to ML but not sure if I missed how you did the flap.


Thank you IM!
The paint was just a result of taking off the old paint.  As I was taking the old paint off, I realized that I liked the design so I just kept it partially taken off.


----------



## totosmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I had a red strap from another bag that I cut to size,  and then I tied it in simple knots to the D rings on the top of the bag.
> I  also turned the bag inside out and ripped out the glued on leather stiffening material in order to make the bag's leather to behave more smooshy. The bag was rather structured but now it's buttery soft and squishy! It  was kinda tricky and hard to do this but was worth it for me.



Brilliant!  I'd love to see the bag of it too. And tell me, what model is it?  I don't recognize it, probably because I've gotten stuck on the vintage ones.


----------



## totosmom

Narnanz said:


> This one was a surprise...its cartouche stamp was so faint that I was too scared to dunk so it was just a CPR to clean and condition.
> View attachment 4779439



What an amazing difference.   She's back in the game!


----------



## Lee22

Cycling through my older bags


----------



## JenJBS

My black Madison Hailey. Been too long...


----------



## Molly0

musiclover said:


> I love this look!  That's a perfect strap.


Thankyou!  It seems to fit with a lot of different bags.


----------



## Molly0

I seem to be choosing a different older Coach each day lately.  This 20 year old is a favourite.


----------



## musiclover

Molly0 said:


> I seem to be choosing a different older Coach each day lately.  This 20 year old is a favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780359


Super cute and I love your strawberry bag charm!


----------



## Molly0

musiclover said:


> Super cute and I love your strawberry bag charm!


Thanks!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> My remodeled bag.
> View attachment 4779281


So darn cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> So darn cute!


Thank you Molly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

totosmom said:


> Brilliant!  I'd love to see the bag of it too. And tell me, what model is it?  I don't recognize it, probably because I've gotten stuck on the vintage ones.


Thank you! I love it when people tell me I'm brilliant(or maybe you were referring to the bag)! Either way, thank you.
I really do not remember the name of this bag. I got it from the outlet several years ago, but I just can't remember the name!


----------



## baghabitz34

Lee22 said:


> Cycling through my older bags
> View attachment 4780193


Love the stud detailing on the bottom of the bag


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My new-to-me Coral Madison Juliette.  Love the smooshie leather on the Juliettes and so excited to find this color!


----------



## JenJBS

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new-to-me Coral Madison Juliette.  Love the smooshie leather on the Juliettes and so excited to find this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780977



What a beauty!    Congratulations!


----------



## musiclover

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new-to-me Coral Madison Juliette.  Love the smooshie leather on the Juliettes and so excited to find this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780977


I love Madison handbags!  Sophia is my favourite, but mine are just black.  Your Juliette is beautiful.  I feel joy just looking at her with that cute heart charm (I have one, but it's pink).


----------



## hachi29

Today we go large with Central Tote 39


----------



## Molly0

This one is actually an iPad case I think, but I added some small D-rings on each side so I could add a shoulder strap.


----------



## MKB0925

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new-to-me Coral Madison Juliette.  Love the smooshie leather on the Juliettes and so excited to find this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780977


Love this color and I love a good Madison bag too...the leather is wonderful!


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage City bag that I customized with cherry blossom patches! I’m really loving this bag now, and I might have to buy another City in a different color in the future.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

musiclover said:


> I love Madison handbags!  Sophia is my favourite, but mine are just black.  Your Juliette is beautiful.  I feel joy just looking at her with that cute heart charm (I have one, but it's pink).


Thank you! I love the hidden pocket in the front on the Juliettes, perfect for my keys.  This color makes me smile!


----------



## musiclover

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Thank you! I love the hidden pocket in the front on the Juliettes, perfect for my keys.  This color makes me smile!


It’s just adorable.  Between your Juliette and @whateve ’s new Sabrina, I feel like I need a new, colourful Madison handbag!!


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage City bag that I customized with cherry blossom patches! I’m really loving this bag now, and I might have to buy another City in a different color in the future.
> View attachment 4781848


You are so talented with all of your rehabbing and crafting skills!  This is really fun!


----------



## Iamminda

The addition of the cherry blossom patches is very pretty 


MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage City bag that I customized with cherry blossom patches! I’m really loving this bag now, and I might have to buy another City in a different color in the future.
> View attachment 4781848


----------



## Molly0

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage City bag that I customized with cherry blossom patches! I’m really loving this bag now, and I might have to buy another City in a different color in the future.
> View attachment 4781848


Great job!  Love this! ❤️


----------



## Molly0

I still seem to be on a “Coach for a Day” kick, so this gathered leather today:


----------



## Narnanz

Getting KFDuck...un..sorry...KFC for the first time in ages with my City.


----------



## tealocean

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage City bag that I customized with cherry blossom patches! I’m really loving this bag now, and I might have to buy another City in a different color in the future.
> View attachment 4781848


The cherry blossoms are a pretty touch! That's great you made the bag just right and love it now.  I like your cute bear peeking out from the side.


----------



## IntheOcean

Molly0 said:


> I still seem to be on a “Coach for a Day” kick, so this gathered leather today:
> View attachment 4782293


wow, it's sooo pretty! Love the leather and the shape. I don't think I've seen this bag before, what's it called?


----------



## Molly0

IntheOcean said:


> wow, it's sooo pretty! Love the leather and the shape. I don't think I've seen this bag before, what's it called?


I’m really not sure.  It was a thrifted treasure.  It’s a Factory bag from 2014. (F29284) I think I was told from the Madison line?)


----------



## IntheOcean

Molly0 said:


> I’m really not sure.  It was a thrifted treasure.  It’s a Factory bag from 2014. (F29284) I think I was told from the Madison line?)


Thank you, I will look it up. I'm serious, I've always liked Coach bags but never loved any of them to the point of wanting to buy it. And this one just changed that.


----------



## Molly0

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, I will look it up. I'm serious, I've always liked Coach bags but never loved any of them to the point of wanting to buy it. And this one just changed that.


It may be hard to find I think.  ( 6 years old now) There was a person who had this same color in this same bag on here quite some time ago.  Can’t seem to find it now but maybe you’ll have better luck.  
I’ll post the creed for you tho if that helps.


----------



## houseof999

Lee22 said:


> Inspired by the other exotics - pulled out the python bleeker
> View attachment 4777764



I just bought the burgundy (?) version of this recently!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The mini Rowan today as a small pochette/catch all bag inside a plastic wipeable bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

Molly0 said:


> It may be hard to find I think.  ( 6 years old now) There was a person who had this same color in this same bag on here quite some time ago.  Can’t seem to find it now but maybe you’ll have better luck.
> I’ll post the creed for you tho if that helps.
> View attachment 4782854


Thank you!  There's just something about it that really spoke to me, can't even pinpoint what...


----------



## Molly0

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you!  There's just something about it that really spoke to me, can't even pinpoint what...


Good luck!  The leather really is a gorgeous one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I still seem to be on a “Coach for a Day” kick, so this gathered leather today:
> View attachment 4782293


So pretty! 
This kinda has a Miu Miu vibe don't you think?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage City bag that I customized with cherry blossom patches! I’m really loving this bag now, and I might have to buy another City in a different color in the future.
> View attachment 4781848


Love it! So pretty!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!
> This kinda has a Miu Miu vibe don't you think?


I totally thought it was a Miu Miu at first, yes! But either way, it's a beautifully made bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> The mini Rowan today as a small pochette/catch all bag inside a plastic wipeable bag.
> 
> View attachment 4782950



Cute bags! Cute pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!
> This kinda has a Miu Miu vibe don't you think?



Yeah, it really does!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Cute bags! Cute pic!


Thank you!


----------



## NikkiTheVet

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, I will look it up. I'm serious, I've always liked Coach bags but never loved any of them to the point of wanting to buy it. And this one just changed that.


There are three listed (not authenticated) on EBay now!


----------



## Teagaggle

I've had a crummy week and needed some 1941 leather to perk me up...Rogue 25...twilly from Amazon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> I've had a crummy week and needed some 1941 leather to perk me up...Rogue 25...twilly from Amazon.
> View attachment 4783273


Beautiful pairing of the charm and the  scarf!!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> I've had a crummy week and needed some 1941 leather to perk me up...Rogue 25...twilly from Amazon.
> View attachment 4783273


Beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!
> This kinda has a Miu Miu vibe don't you think?


I see what you mean.  I still have the Miu Miu Bow bag from a few years ago too (I thought of getting rid of it a few times  but just couldn’t go through with it) so maybe that’s why I liked it!


----------



## kistae

Morning coffee with my vintage Prairie in black


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> I've had a crummy week and needed some 1941 leather to perk me up...Rogue 25...twilly from Amazon.
> View attachment 4783273


Aw sorry about your week, but this bag is a really cute combo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful!


+1!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Switched to another beauty for my trip out.


----------



## Narnanz

Putty pocket bag


----------



## holiday123

Narnanz said:


> Putty pocket bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785215


It looks a lot like my elm rambler. Love the neutral color.


----------



## Molly0

SEWDimples said:


> Switched to another beauty for my trip out.
> View attachment 4785204


That IS a beauty!


----------



## Punkkitten

Leather Carly Demi with a leopard scarf over the strap.
8 whole dollars (plus shipping...so a total under $17) on Ebay.


----------



## MrsGAM

First time using my green (maybe ivy?) Soho Small Basket! She fit a lot more than I thought she would!


Also used my Rexy face mask, which finally arrived yesterday! I love it - I think it’s my favorite mask out of my whole collection now.


----------



## kistae

Lazy Sunday morning with my Ridgefield Flap. Very underrated style imo.


----------



## kistae

Sunshine mama said:


> The mini Rowan today as a small pochette/catch all bag inside a plastic wipeable bag.
> 
> View attachment 4782950


This would legit make for a cool minimalist Spring/Summer campaign photo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> This would legit make for a cool minimalist Spring/Summer campaign photo.



Thank you!
What a nice thing to say,
                        You made my day!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> Lazy Sunday morning with my Ridgefield Flap. Very underrated style imo.
> View attachment 4785352


I love lazy Sunday mornings!
This place looks like a really fun place,
and I'm envious of your cute bag... I wish I could be there too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Punkkitten said:


> Leather Carly Demi with a leopard scarf over the strap.
> 8 whole dollars (plus shipping...so a total under $17) on Ebay.
> 
> View attachment 4785247


THIS LEATHER  is butter!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> First time using my green (maybe ivy?) Soho Small Basket! She fit a lot more than I thought she would!
> View attachment 4785334
> 
> Also used my Rexy face mask, which finally arrived yesterday! I love it - I think it’s my favorite mask out of my whole collection now.
> View attachment 4785335


Nice!


----------



## foxgal

Loving my turnlock clutch!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> This one is actually an iPad case I think, but I added some small D-rings on each side so I could add a shoulder strap.
> View attachment 4781462


I love this!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this!


Thankyou!  It’s good for those times when you just want something plain & simple.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thankyou!  It’s good for those times when you just want something plain & simple.


It's very chic!


----------



## zesg

Light saddle Rogue 25 with mohawk Rexy


----------



## Mariquel

katev said:


> I was excited to go out to lunch with friends today because it has been a long time since I've had an opportunity to venture out! I decided to celebrate the occasion by wearing a frivolous, and summery bag! I carried my Audrey Cinched Sun Motif Tote 19577 and decorated it with the Shells fob 92910. It was a fun way to celebrate a lovely day!
> 
> View attachment 4773371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773373



Ooh, love your Audrey, katev! You always had some of the best Summer bags.  I've taken a rest from buying Coach but I'm glad I bought some fun pieces from this era.


----------



## meepabeep

I've been using my vintage black Station bag for the last several days.


----------



## Punkkitten

Sunshine mama said:


> THIS LEATHER  is butter!!


It really is.  Which is why I'm leaning towards purchasing a black leather on too...


----------



## BeachBagGal

foxgal said:


> Loving my turnlock clutch!
> 
> View attachment 4785710


What a cute bag in a fun color! ❤️


----------



## Narnanz

First day out for this little gem in her 40s


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my red Bedford Flap today! With my red Chunky Case and Multi-Function Purse.


----------



## JenJBS

My Madison Hailey.


----------



## Teagaggle

Not going anywhere tomorrow but finished accessorizing my latest 25 & figured I'd snap a photo...always debate keeping an impulse buy but when it comes together I may have to commit.


----------



## chocolateolive

Painted a lovely vintage gal. 

@houseofkkz to see more pics!


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> Using my red Bedford Flap today! With my red Chunky Case and Multi-Function Purse.
> View attachment 4786747


I like your red ensemble of vintage Coach.  You can tell the leather is of such high quality.


----------



## musiclover

Teagaggle said:


> Not going anywhere tomorrow but finished accessorizing my latest 25 & figured I'd snap a photo...always debate keeping an impulse buy but when it comes together I may have to commit.
> View attachment 4787213


You coordinate your handbag and accessories so beautifully.  I love that tea rose bag charm with all the jewels.


----------



## whateve

chocolateolive said:


> Painted a lovely vintage gal.
> 
> @houseofkkz to see more pics!
> 
> View attachment 4787345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787346


That looks great against the black. What kind of paints did you use? Did you use stencils? It is so detailed! Is that a Legacy compartment bag #9164?


----------



## chocolateolive

whateve said:


> That looks great against the black. What kind of paints did you use? Did you use stencils? It is so detailed! Is that a Legacy compartment bag #9164?



Thanks! Yes, it’s the 9164. I made my own stencils for the outlines of the figures and then freehand the inside/details.

I used Angelus Leather Paint—they’re the best!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> You coordinate your handbag and accessories so beautifully.  I love that tea rose bag charm with all the jewels.


She always does and she is so good at it!


----------



## hachi29

Busy day with Classic Madison Satchel in Navy


----------



## Sunshine mama

chocolateolive said:


> Thanks! Yes, it’s the 9164. I made my own stencils for the outlines of the figures and then freehand the inside/details.
> 
> I used Angelus Leather Paint—they’re the best!


I use this brand also on all my painted leather. 
Your work is awesome and very fun!


----------



## aerinha

If you stalk the rehab thread you know this periwinkle lunchbox was a difficult job and the edges didn’t end where I had hoped. But it looks like a cohesive bag so I am carrying it


----------



## Molly0

Recently I realized that I have approx 20 Coach bags and decided I should try cycling through them, using 1 each day, so I’ve been merrily going along, doing so until I stumbled upon this one & I just can’t move out of it.  I’ve been stuck on it for days now!  That bright pink/red just makes me so happy!


----------



## musiclover

hachi29 said:


> Busy day with Classic Madison Satchel in Navy
> View attachment 4787589


This is a fabulous bag!  My favourite silhouette and colour.  It's lovely!


----------



## Molly0

chocolateolive said:


> Painted a lovely vintage gal.
> 
> @houseofkkz to see more pics!
> 
> View attachment 4787345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787346


Adorable!  Great job!


----------



## Caspin22

MrsGAM said:


> First time using my green (maybe ivy?) Soho Small Basket! She fit a lot more than I thought she would!
> View attachment 4785334
> 
> Also used my Rexy face mask, which finally arrived yesterday! I love it - I think it’s my favorite mask out of my whole collection now.
> View attachment 4785335



Minetoo!  Except I keep forgetting to make sure Rexy is right side up.


----------



## Riezky

Red Station! Many thanks again to the amazing authenticators here


----------



## Craigers

kistae said:


> Lazy Sunday morning with my Ridgefield Flap. Very underrated style imo.
> View attachment 4785352


Lovely purse. I just got one in Mahogany & I’m looking forward to cleaning her up a bit.


----------



## Lake Effect

Vintage City Bag in Tabac


----------



## NikkiTheVet

Lake Effect said:


> Vintage City Bag in Tabac
> View attachment 4788401


Beautiful. Love the City bag.


----------



## kistae

Craigers said:


> Lovely purse. I just got one in Mahogany & I’m looking forward to cleaning her up a bit.


Ooo I'm so excited for you! it's definitely going to be a joy to carry around. Do share pics when that happens


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage currant Rambler’s Legacy! I even managed to wear something that matches it  Didn’t realized it matched until I was walking out the door this morning!


----------



## Narnanz

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage currant Rambler’s Legacy! I even managed to wear something that matches it  Didn’t realized it matched until I was walking out the door this morning!
> View attachment 4789002
> View attachment 4789000


Hey twin...mine is May 99 Costa Rica..I wonder what @MaraudingMagpie and I think @whateve has one as well. I wonder what date their ones are for interest


----------



## MaraudingMagpie

Narnanz said:


> Hey twin...mine is May 99 Costa Rica..I wonder what @MaraudingMagpie and I think @whateve has one as well. I wonder what date their ones are for interest


August '99, Mexico!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Hey twin...mine is May 99 Costa Rica..I wonder what @MaraudingMagpie and I think @whateve has one as well. I wonder what date their ones are for interest





MaraudingMagpie said:


> August '99, Mexico!


Mine is August 1999, US C plant.


----------



## Lee22

Pulled out the troupe today


----------



## Narnanz

MaraudingMagpie said:


> August '99, Mexico!





whateve said:


> Mine is August 1999, US C plant.


Anyone else got a Current Ramblers Legacy?...they all seem to be 99. Did that colour only come out in that year?


----------



## Narnanz

Bag of the day...well week actually..my Phoebe .


----------



## hachi29

Lee22 said:


> Pulled out the troupe today
> View attachment 4789439


so gorgeous!


----------



## Lee22

hachi29 said:


> so gorgeous!


Thank You - the structured pebble leather in black makes the bag pop


----------



## MrsGAM

I’m not using a purse since I’m working from home today, but my 2 year old daughter is carrying the sequins Poppy Clutch I got for her today!


She wanted to use it because it matched her silver unicorn horn headband


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Rogue satchel


----------



## houseof999

Carrying my Chloach  today.


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> I’m not using a purse since I’m working from home today, but my 2 year old daughter is carrying the sequins Poppy Clutch I got for her today!
> View attachment 4789973
> 
> She wanted to use it because it matched her silver unicorn horn headband


That sounds like a perfect match to me!    I wish I could wear a unicorn headband!  But I do have my Coach unicorn tote bag and just ordered some of the face masks with Uni.


----------



## chocolateolive

Photoshoot with some of the bags I handpainted/ “enhanced” 

All vintage coach except for one vintage gucci ✌

@houseofkkz


----------



## whateve

chocolateolive said:


> Photoshoot with some of the bags I handpainted/ “enhanced”
> 
> All vintage coach except for one vintage gucci ✌
> 
> @houseofkkz
> 
> View attachment 4790542


You should also post these in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/artists-who-paint-bags.1003761/
and this one: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...asive-more-permanent-way-pics-please.1023916/


----------



## chocolateolive

whateve said:


> You should also post these in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/artists-who-paint-bags.1003761/
> and this one: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...asive-more-permanent-way-pics-please.1023916/



Will do, thank you for the links!


----------



## SandraElle

*XL Ergo - and a lil legacy lining porn.*


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> *XL Ergo - and a lil legacy lining porn.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791182
> 
> View attachment 4791183


Poo has swag


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Poo has swag


Yeah, you set the bar way high.
The stripes not lining up is really working my OCD. I mean seriously how hard can it be?


----------



## Narnanz

I bought this small side pack for a friend who is no longer interested in it. Was going to sell it but decided today to use it to make sure.
Now its a keeper...it fits crossbody so comfortably.


----------



## Lake Effect

MrsGAM said:


> I’m not using a purse since I’m working from home today, but my 2 year old daughter is carrying the sequins Poppy Clutch I got for her today!
> View attachment 4789973
> 
> She wanted to use it because it matched her silver unicorn horn headband


Co-sign x 10.


----------



## kistae

My red Saddlery that (thankfully) cleaned up really nicely joining me for dinner


----------



## Teagaggle




----------



## rkiz

chocolateolive said:


> Photoshoot with some of the bags I handpainted/ “enhanced”
> 
> All vintage coach except for one vintage gucci ✌
> 
> @houseofkkz
> 
> View attachment 4790542


Wow! These are so well done!


----------



## meepabeep

Kaffe Academy.


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4792460


Pretty color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Carrying my Chloach  today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790360


Omg I ❤️ them both!!! Your pup is giving you the look! Haha soo cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

chocolateolive said:


> Photoshoot with some of the bags I handpainted/ “enhanced”
> 
> All vintage coach except for one vintage gucci ✌
> 
> @houseofkkz
> 
> View attachment 4790542


Wow impressive! Cool! Did you paint your stairs too??


----------



## BeachBagGal

SandraElle said:


> *XL Ergo - and a lil legacy lining porn.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791182
> 
> View attachment 4791183


Love that color and lining!! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> I’m not using a purse since I’m working from home today, but my 2 year old daughter is carrying the sequins Poppy Clutch I got for her today!
> View attachment 4789973
> 
> She wanted to use it because it matched her silver unicorn horn headband


So cute! She is so lucky to start so early!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SandraElle said:


> *XL Ergo - and a lil legacy lining porn.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791182
> 
> View attachment 4791183


There's a keychain that looks just like this bag!!!


			https://posh.mk/7j1Ac7Q007


----------



## SandraElle

Sunshine mama said:


> There's a keychain that looks just like this bag!!!
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/7j1Ac7Q007



I saw that. It’s soooo cute!!!


----------



## hachi29

I keep on reaching to this baby although I just bought and customized one of my Cassies.

I think the reason is simply because this is the lightest one of all 

Since this bag is just with magnetic closure, it can hold my small water bottle (500ml) on the side


----------



## Lee22

Had to test drive rainbow bag charm


----------



## zesg

Lee22 said:


> Had to test drive rainbow bag charm
> View attachment 4794918



Beautiful! What color is the rogue?


----------



## Lee22

zesg said:


> Beautiful! What color is the rogue?


Thank You - denim


----------



## houseof999

Kristin


----------



## baghabitz34

Kaffe Troupe today & tomorrow


----------



## Lee22

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4795324
> 
> Kaffe Troupe today & tomorrow


Lovely!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Lee22 said:


> Lovely!!


Thanks!


----------



## Punkkitten

chocolateolive said:


> Painted a lovely vintage gal.
> 
> @houseofkkz to see more pics!
> 
> View attachment 4787345
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787346


AMAZING JOB!


----------



## SEWDimples

SandraElle said:


> *XL Ergo - and a lil legacy lining porn.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791182
> 
> View attachment 4791183


Love this bag. I've been on the hunt for this color and the camel or vachetta version.


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Kristin
> View attachment 4795287


So pretty!  This is a gorgeous Kristin.  I remember this line well.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using vintage Madison purses this gloomy week! We have rain all week
Monday’s purse was the Madison Sutton Satchel:


Today’s purse is the Madison Biltmore:


----------



## valv54

British tan station today!


----------



## SandraElle

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag. I've been on the hunt for this color and the camel or vachetta version.


I'm new to this style and I'm loving it. It's an easy carry; clears the elbow, lightweight, purty. I will cut somebody for a vachetta one!


----------



## baghabitz34

valv54 said:


> British tan station today!
> 
> View attachment 4796414


Love the bag & the strap!


----------



## valv54

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the bag & the strap!


Thank you! Its my favorite strap. It goes with everything


----------



## baghabitz34

Having a pink moment today


----------



## Sunshine mama

This again.


----------



## ClassicJ

Sky blue 25. It’s my favorite Rogue for now but harder to coordinate my outfit. Black leggings and a white tee for now.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797260



Beautiful!  Lovely pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!  Lovely pic!


Thank you!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4797221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a pink moment today


That wallet is pefect!


----------



## Teagaggle

ClassicJ said:


> Sky blue 25. It’s my favorite Rogue for now but harder to coordinate my outfit. Black leggings and a white tee for now.
> 
> View attachment 4797269


Another Rogue I didn't know I needed until now. Very classy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

valv54 said:


> British tan station today!
> 
> View attachment 4796414


May I ask where you got the strap?
Lovely bag BTW!


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4797221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a pink moment today


I missed out on that Happy charm. It's really pretty with your bag.


----------



## baghabitz34

Sunshine mama said:


> I missed out on that Happy charm. It's really pretty with your bag.


Thanks


----------



## Internetjunge

houseof999 said:


> Carrying my Chloach  today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790360


Do you know these will actually be released?


----------



## Molly0

I think I’ll carry this one tomorrow. Can’t remember what it’s called tho.


----------



## valv54

Sunshine mama said:


> May I ask where you got the strap?
> Lovely bag BTW!


Thank you, the strap is coach too, It came from Nordstroms it has a clutch/wallet to go with it. I seriously bought it for the strap. Lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

valv54 said:


> Thank you, the strap is coach too, It came from Nordstroms it has a clutch/wallet to go with it. I seriously bought it for the strap. Lol.


Thank you.  Can you tell me the name of the clutch wallet?


----------



## valv54

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  Can you tell me the name of the clutch wallet?


It was called the Hayden 89359.


----------



## Sunshine mama

valv54 said:


> It was called the Hayden 89359.
> 
> View attachment 4798112


Thank you!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Whip stitch tote 34 for me today


----------



## donutsprinkles

My crossbody bags like this Dinky in Signature Leather in Dusty Lavender are the only ones I wear lately. I have to be hands free during these times if I dare venture into a shop.


----------



## kistae

Impromptu sidewalk photo shoot with my Logan in BT. The BT shade really brings out the details of the bag and it’s


----------



## houseof999

Internetjunge said:


> Do you know these will actually be released?


I have to clue sorry. I used to have a really nice SA who used to give me heads up but she quit so I'm back to being in the dark.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag. I've been on the hunt for this color and the camel or vachetta version.


We have such similar likes!  I’m not on the hunt per se, but if I came across a reasonable listing, I probably would pull the trigger


----------



## valv54

Going thrifting with my vintage derby.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Molly0 said:


> I think I’ll carry this one tomorrow. Can’t remember what it’s called tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798010


Bag twins !  I love the color of this bag .


----------



## Punkkitten

valv54 said:


> British tan station today!
> 
> View attachment 4796414


Love the strap with it!!


----------



## MrsGAM

Went to the Farmer’s Market with my tangerine Ergo Flap! Love the size of this bag!


----------



## houseof999

Carried last two days. The new trail bag I found for $50!


----------



## Punkkitten

Rambler 16 for a market and salv arm run this morning.


----------



## holiday123

Dinky 24 today.


----------



## Iamminda

I am loving both of your bags ladies — really attractive!!!



MrsGAM said:


> Went to the Farmer’s Market with my tangerine Ergo Flap! Love the size of this bag!
> View attachment 4799399






houseof999 said:


> Carried last two days. The new trail bag I found for $50!
> View attachment 4799400


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Dinky 24 today.
> 
> View attachment 4799466


What color blue is this?!


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> What color blue is this?!


Azure


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Azure


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

SandraElle said:


> I'm new to this style and I'm loving it. It's an easy carry; clears the elbow, lightweight, purty. I will cut somebody for a vachetta one!


Girl, I understand. This bag is special and vachetta would take it over the top. I have a vachetta Reed Krakoff bag. I would like to have vachetta Borough bag as well.


----------



## MiaKay

Took my Tabby Hobo to the park today


----------



## MrsGAM

At work with my vintage British tan Geometric Clutch and my Vachetta Ergo Tote!


----------



## Riezky

Onto another Station today, think this one is putty?


----------



## hachi29

Hope all of you have a productive day ahead 

Charlie 28 in Moss


----------



## Narnanz

Ergo Legacy tote...with various cycling accoutrements


----------



## Sunshine mama

Frame bag with a bandeau today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> At work with my vintage British tan Geometric Clutch and my Vachetta Ergo Tote!
> View attachment 4801266


I LOVE your G. clutch!


----------



## Teagaggle

Taupe/signature Cassie. The scarf has taupe tones that don't show up here well.
Ironically,  the "scarf" was actually a belt that came on a pair of jeans I bought!


----------



## hachi29

T


Teagaggle said:


> Taupe/signature Cassie. The scarf has taupe tones that don't show up here well.
> Ironically,  the "scarf" was actually a belt that came on a pair of jeans I bought!
> View attachment 4802213



That belt scarf really brings up the Cassie.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Sunshine mama said:


> Frame bag with a bandeau today.
> View attachment 4802205


Wow, so adorable. Is that the original gold chain that comes with the Coach Frame Bag? You are making me want a frame bag so much, even though my finger joints aren't so dexterous anymore, and I know I would struggle to open


----------



## Sunshine mama

donutsprinkles said:


> Wow, so adorable. Is that the original gold chain that comes with the Coach Frame Bag? You are making me want a frame bag so much, even though my finger joints aren't so dexterous anymore, and I know I would struggle to open


Thank you. I got the chain from Joann's.
The bag is kind of fussy to open and close,  but I love it for its beauty.


----------



## Punkkitten

Errands upon errands (4 stops before 1 quick trip home and then out again to Target) with my black Carly demi.  I kind of feel this style is a *little* like the popular "dumpling" bags with more hardware for more edge (which i love).
The lightning bolt scarf is from I'm with The Band
Tiger scarf is vintage


----------



## katev

I am carrying my Tatum Tall Tote with Lacing and Whiplash Leather to have some fun and celebrate summer!

The style number is 35156 LI EIK and the color is Chalk with Light Gold Hardware and Neon Pink Pop Lacing. I have decorated the bag with the Blue Coach Pave Crystal Peace Pendant 95069.


----------



## ditzydi

Running some errands with my colorblock Coach Cassie.


----------



## Riezky

Camel Willis. Really like the brightness this shade has.


----------



## hachi29

Parker top handle


----------



## Sunshine mama

Riezky said:


> Camel Willis. Really like the brightness this shade has.
> 
> View attachment 4802721


Is it just me or does this look like delicious caramel?


----------



## moissydan98

my beautiful whipstitch dreamer


----------



## Caspin22

Punkkitten said:


> Errands upon errands (4 stops before 1 quick trip home and then out again to Target) with my black Carly demi.  I kind of feel this style is a *little* like the popular "dumpling" bags with more hardware for more edge (which i love).
> The lightning bolt scarf is from I'm with The Band
> Tiger scarf is vintage
> 
> View attachment 4802404



Is it fun that I know this is your post as soon as I see the photo?    I want to squish that black leather to my face!


----------



## Caspin22

daniellainez67 said:


> my beautiful whipstitch dreamer
> View attachment 4803273



Is this the regular size Dreamer, or the mini?  I absolutely love the pink!!


----------



## MrsGAM

I used my blue Legacy Pocket Hobo yesterday to go to a work sponsored pool party, and today I’m using my Loden Equestrian Large Flap:


----------



## Riezky

Sunshine mama said:


> Is it just me or does this look like delicious caramel?



You’re totally right, it does! Even better!


----------



## moissydan98

Caspin22 said:


> Is this the regular size Dreamer, or the mini?  I absolutely love the pink!!


thank you so much! and this is the regular size


----------



## Punkkitten

Caspin22 said:


> Is it fun that I know this is your post as soon as I see the photo?    I want to squish that black leather to my face!


Is it the scarves? haha.  the leather is NIIICE on that.  I knew I was on to something 11-13 years ago when I was drooling over it!


----------



## baghabitz34

Horse & Carriage bucket bag Monday, Tuesday & Wednesday. Ivy Rogue Thursday.


----------



## Sarah03

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4803735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse & Carriage bucket bag Monday, Tuesday & Wednesday. Ivy Rogue Thursday.


Love your Rogue & the K.S. charm!


----------



## baghabitz34

Sarah03 said:


> Love your Rogue & the K.S. charm!


Thanks. I felt like the bag needed something & the KS charm was perfect!


----------



## katev

Riezky said:


> Camel Willis. Really like the brightness this shade has.
> 
> View attachment 4802721




Love your camel Willis with Nickel hardware and I think that we are bag twins!


----------



## Sunshine mama

katev said:


> Love your camel Willis with Nickel hardware and I think that we are bag twins!
> 
> View attachment 4804450


Love!


----------



## kistae

Fri-yay with the Post Pouch.


----------



## Riezky

katev said:


> Love your camel Willis with Nickel hardware and I think that we are bag twins!
> 
> View attachment 4804450



Yes!! Man, if I had seen this picture before I bought mine, I wouldn't have had a single doubt about the color  beautiful!


----------



## Craigers

Teagaggle said:


> Saddle in an NYC...killing time before seeing Kinky Boots!
> View attachment 4381718


Beautiful bag but I’m confused 


Teagaggle said:


> Saddle in an NYC...killing time before seeing Kinky Boots!
> View attachment 4381718


Beautiful bag, it looks new but it was made in NYC? Or am I misreading this? Thank you.


----------



## Frenchy’sgirl




----------



## Frenchy’sgirl

New to this forum. Any info on this bag? Year? MSRP?  I just purchased from a thrift shop


----------



## ditzydi

Riding in the passenger seat with my Aurora Cassie.


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> Frame bag with a bandeau today.
> View attachment 4802205


Love this!  What chain is that you’re using with it?


----------



## Narnanz

Frenchy’sgirl said:


> New to this forum. Any info on this bag? Year? MSRP?  I just purchased from a thrift shop
> 
> View attachment 4805225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805226


try the Identify this Coach thread and include the creed inside the bag.


----------



## OperaCake

Took my Coach Cassie to "hang out" by the lake.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Love this!  What chain is that you’re using with it?


Thank you!
I got the chain from Joann's from the purse part section.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Frenchy’sgirl said:


> New to this forum. Any info on this bag? Year? MSRP?  I just purchased from a thrift shop
> 
> View attachment 4805225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805226



Ooh I remember that collection.  I think it may have been for its store opening.  But I could be wrong. I do know they did have a limited edition collection for that and stuff sold out fast. It may have only been sold at that location but my memory is a little iffy there too. I remember visiting the store around that time. Hmmm. When was that?  Might have to do a bit of research. Should find something on here though. I'll search around. I'm curious. I know there was a bag a wanted at the time.  Nice find!


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my vintage black Lindsay to go to a truck show with my family today.


----------



## Molly0

I’m going to carry this little satin tote that I found & added a canvas shoulder strap to. Gray suede trim and blue stitching caught my eye.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I'm getting Cassie ready for the week ahead, and practicing my twilly-tying skills today. So far I'd grade myself a D+ ... major improvement needed. She'll have to go around naked until I improve and find a more complementary twilly color.


----------



## Glttglam

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm getting Cassie ready for the week ahead, and practicing my twilly-tying skills today. So far I'd grade myself a D+ ... major improvement needed. She'll have to go around naked until I improve and find a more complementary twilly color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808012


Beautiful, is this the Aurora color?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Glttglam said:


> Beautiful, is this the Aurora color?


I think so? I bought the one that was on sale for 147 on Coach, it's a light mauve/pink.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Gramercy Small Top Handle in Currant, my new to me white Ergo XL Tote, and my Lexington brief case (for my laptop) at work today.


----------



## ditzydi

Using my Wizard of Oz card case with my Gucci Soho Disco to run to the grocery store and deliver some veggies from my garden to a friend. Figured I needed some glitter on this Monday.


----------



## JenJBS

My black Madison Hailey. Love this style!


----------



## artax two

Have had the Wooster hanging with me lately. This is one of the most difficult bags to photograph without holding up the strap.


----------



## rongying

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4643222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal for this week was to use a different bag everyday. Coach Bennett on Sunday, Market tote on Monday, black rivet Dreamer Tuesday, Charlie Bucket Wednesday, oxblood Dreamer Thursday and LV neonoe Friday. Really trying to rotate through my collection more.


May I know if Charlie bucket is heavier than neonoé? I’ve been drooling for a bucket bag for some time but i’m also afraid they’re heavy, especially when they come in leather.
Thanks!


----------



## Lee22

rongying said:


> May I know if Charlie bucket is heavier than neonoé? I’ve been drooling for a bucket bag for some time but i’m also afraid they’re heavy, especially when they come in leather.
> Thanks!


Although I can’t make the comparison, I can share that the Charlie Bucket is not at all a heavy bag.


----------



## Riezky

rongying said:


> May I know if Charlie bucket is heavier than neonoé? I’ve been drooling for a bucket bag for some time but i’m also afraid they’re heavy, especially when they come in leather.
> Thanks!





Lee22 said:


> Although I can’t make the comparison, I can share that the Charlie Bucket is not at all a heavy bag.



Seconding this, I don't find the Charlie bucket to be heavy either!


----------



## baghabitz34

rongying said:


> May I know if Charlie bucket is heavier than neonoé? I’ve been drooling for a bucket bag for some time but i’m also afraid they’re heavy, especially when they come in leather.
> Thanks!





The Charlie does feel slightly heavier, but that is to be expected since it’s all leather. That being said, I carry the Charlie more since I find it more comfortable to carry crossbody.
Good luck deciding


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> I’m going to carry this little satin tote that I found & added a canvas shoulder strap to. Gray suede trim and blue stitching caught my eye.
> View attachment 4807663


I haven't seen one of these in years! I always thought they were really cute.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my newly rehab vintage Bella Court. She came without a strap, so she’s borrow my Pocket Purse’s strap.


----------



## artax two

MrsGAM said:


> Using my newly rehab vintage Bella Court. She came without a strap, so she’s borrow my Pocket Purse’s strap.
> View attachment 4810328


I LOVE THIS STYLE! It is one of the cutest Coach made, IMO. This one is just darling. This one one of the first styles I bought and I love mine to death!


----------



## MrsGAM

artax two said:


> I LOVE THIS STYLE! It is one of the cutest Coach made, IMO. This one is just darling. This one one of the first styles I bought and I love mine to death!


Yes, I love it! I had this on my list when I first started collecting vintage Coach and I finally got my hands on one that was under $50. Now I want another one in a different color


----------



## artax two

MrsGAM said:


> Yes, I love it! I had this on my list when I first started collecting vintage Coach and I finally got my hands on one that was under $50. Now I want another one in a different color


If anyone has a catalog page showing the colors I would love to see it.


----------



## katev

I'm carrying a lovely summer bag, the Dusty Rose and Black Copper Bandit Hobo 39 in Natural Pebble Leather with Tooled Tea Rose Applique, 25657 BP DRO. I've decorated her with the Nude Pink Crystal Tea Rose Mix Bag Charm 35446 and I've paired her with the Envelope Wallet in Rose with Brass Hardware 12134 B4 RO.


----------



## artax two

katev said:


> I'm carrying a lovely summer bag, the Dusty Rose and Black Copper Bandit Hobo 39 in Natural Pebble Leather with Tooled Tea Rose Applique, 25657 BP DRO. I've decorated her with the Nude Pink Crystal Tea Rose Mix Bag Charm 35446 and I've paired her with the Envelope Wallet in Rose with Brass Hardware 12134 B4 RO.
> 
> View attachment 4811480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811491


Ahh this bag is gorgeous. How does it carry, is it heavy?


----------



## katev

artax two said:


> Ahh this bag is gorgeous. How does it carry, is it heavy?



Thanks, it's not too heavy and it carries well, but it's big!


----------



## Narnanz

Navy toned Black Stewardess today.


----------



## chocolateolive

Vintage Legacy 9058 

@houseofkkz


----------



## Nibb

Prairie rivet Rogue with Bottega Veneta strap, the wide strap makes the hefty Rogue a bit easier to carry.


----------



## paruparo

Saturday bag is Coach Cassie in Taupe with a coach bandeau. Loving the silver hardware on this!


----------



## Teagaggle

Small town bucket in Shamrock.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage small Courier Pouch this weekend! Photographed yesterday on the back of my husband’s vintage truck:


----------



## Narnanz

Ramblers Legacy at Countdown today


----------



## MaryThorpe

katev said:


> I am carrying my Tatum Tall Tote with Lacing and Whiplash Leather to have some fun and celebrate summer!
> 
> The style number is 35156 LI EIK and the color is Chalk with Light Gold Hardware and Neon Pink Pop Lacing. I have decorated the bag with the Blue Coach Pave Crystal Peace Pendant 95069.
> 
> View attachment 4802413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802415


This bag is gorgeous


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I am carrying my Tatum Tall Tote with Lacing and Whiplash Leather to have some fun and celebrate summer!
> 
> The style number is 35156 LI EIK and the color is Chalk with Light Gold Hardware and Neon Pink Pop Lacing. I have decorated the bag with the Blue Coach Pave Crystal Peace Pendant 95069.
> 
> View attachment 4802413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802415





MaryThorpe said:


> This bag is gorgeous



Thank you, it's fun to carry it, too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Small town bucket in Shamrock.
> View attachment 4813655


Loving this color!! ☘️ ❤️


----------



## okstateprincess

OK so I have 2! I have been going back and forth between my coach Rhyder and my Coach Turnlock tote!


----------



## Punkkitten

Groceries with my Parker 16 backpack


----------



## Teagaggle

Maiden voyage for Citron Courier!


----------



## jenjen1964

Loving my Cassie this week


----------



## Amazona

Vintage Penny and new to me Flirty Eyes for a beach day.


----------



## Lee22

felt like oxblood Charlie today


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Teagaggle




----------



## valv54

Vintage purple compact pouch.


----------



## houseof999

Took my black Janice "bag walking" in the neighborhood instead of my dogs. Lol.


----------



## Riezky

Willis, think this one is Saddle. More golden than this in person.


----------



## Sunshine mama

paruparo said:


> Saturday bag is Coach Cassie in Taupe with a coach bandeau. Loving the silver hardware on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813573


The scarf + the bag = perfection!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Using my newly rehab vintage Bella Court. She came without a strap, so she’s borrow my Pocket Purse’s strap.
> View attachment 4810328


I LOVE it! Especially with the strawberry!


----------



## kistae

Navy plaza bag accompanying me to the office on a stormy day.


----------



## kistae

valv54 said:


> Vintage purple compact pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4817913


You posts always remind me of summer because your collection is so cheery and colourful


----------



## valv54

kistae said:


> You posts always remind me of summer because your collection is so cheery and colourful


Thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

MrsGAM said:


> Using my newly rehab vintage Bella Court. She came without a strap, so she’s borrow my Pocket Purse’s strap.
> View attachment 4810328


You know you have a collection when you can borrow straps from other bags! Great bag. Would love to add this style to my collection.


----------



## babibarbie

winter_knight said:


> Wearing my new coach pride tote as my work bag along with a snake skin strap on my min&mon bag. Loving all the colors!
> 
> View attachment 4774661


Omg obsessed with min and mon purse


----------



## chocolateolive

Handpainted vintage coach clutch ⛓

@houseofkkz


----------



## Teagaggle

Lora 30 in light fern. Picked it up unexpectedly when I popped into my local store to browse the sale section.


----------



## holiday123

Been carrying my blues lately. Blue steel duffle for the work week and Bluebell Willis 18 on the weekend.


----------



## Teagaggle

Picked it up & moved right in!


----------



## Saaski

Teagaggle said:


> Picked it up & moved right in!
> View attachment 4821489


I love your choice of detailing!


----------



## westvillage

Every year at about this time, I bring out the 2009 Kristens and give them their yearly spin. These bags, I have two from the original boutique run, are still jaw-droppingly beautiful to me and in great condition since I loved them too much to wear them when I should have, sigh.  So here’s the small Kristin satchel going into town ...


----------



## Riezky

Camel whiplash saddle


----------



## IntheOcean

westvillage said:


> Every year at about this time, I bring out the 2009 Kristens and give them their yearly spin. These bags, I have two from the original boutique run, are still jaw-droppingly beautiful to me and in great condition since I loved them too much to wear them when I should have, sigh.  So here’s the small Kristin satchel going into town ...
> 
> View attachment 4822008


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## MaryThorpe

Coach Ace Satchel from the 75th  anniversary,  with a Coachxchelsea strap , as i bought it preloved and had no strap


----------



## musiclover

westvillage said:


> Every year at about this time, I bring out the 2009 Kristens and give them their yearly spin. These bags, I have two from the original boutique run, are still jaw-droppingly beautiful to me and in great condition since I loved them too much to wear them when I should have, sigh.  So here’s the small Kristin satchel going into town ...
> 
> View attachment 4822008


I miss these gorgeous Coach bags!  I love the Kristin satchel and wish I had bought one. Kristin and Madison are still my favourite lines.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

westvillage said:


> Every year at about this time, I bring out the 2009 Kristens and give them their yearly spin. These bags, I have two from the original boutique run, are still jaw-droppingly beautiful to me and in great condition since I loved them too much to wear them when I should have, sigh.  So here’s the small Kristin satchel going into town ...
> 
> View attachment 4822008


I love this, would you mind giving me the style number?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

MaryThorpe said:


> Coach Ace Satchel from the 75th  anniversary,  with a Coachxchelsea strap , as i bought it preloved and had no strap
> 
> View attachment 4822310


I love the Aces but don't have this color! Very pretty!


----------



## Mistyfang

Teagaggle said:


> Picked it up & moved right in!
> View attachment 4821489


Love the embellishments!


----------



## MaryThorpe

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I love the Aces but don't have this color! Very pretty!


Thank you is beautiful,  and the inside is  all leather,  sadly my jeggins transfered on the suede yesterday  and I havent been able to take it out :'(


----------



## MaryThorpe

Did you get it done at the store? Its gorgeous !


Teagaggle said:


> Picked it up & moved right in!
> View attachment 4821489


----------



## Teagaggle

MaryThorpe said:


> Did you get it done at the store? Its gorgeous !


Thank you! Yes, my local store has a craftsmanship bar & the manager did it for me. Really pleased!


----------



## Teagaggle

@holiday123 & her blue steel duffle inspired me to revisit my oxblood one. More of a fall bag for me but I've been whittling down my collection so everything is getting a spin!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> @holiday123 & her blue steel duffle inspired me to revisit my oxblood one. More of a fall bag for me but I've been whittling down my collection so everything is getting a spin!
> View attachment 4823097


I love these duffles though. Every time I'm trying to downsize these make the cut. They fit a lot, but don't look big and aren't heavy. Plus I love the front slip compartment. I did give beechwood away, but still have blue steel and bordeaux. I'm liking the smooshy pebble leather of your oxblood now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Been carrying my blues lately. Blue steel duffle for the work week and Bluebell Willis 18 on the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4820584
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820585


Is that a magnetic pin on your Willis?
I really like how it looks!


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> Is that a magnetic pin on your Willis?
> I really like how it looks!


Thank you. It's a pin but not magnetic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Thank you. It's a pin but not magnetic.


Oh I would have been afraid to puncture the leather.  You are brave!


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I would have been afraid to puncture the leather.  You are brave!


The pin is from the customization bar at Coach so the craftsman does the hard part, I just choose the pins


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> The pin is from the customization bar at Coach so the craftsman does the hard part, I just choose the pins


Got it! That is a nice customization piece you chose!


----------



## MiaKay

Metallic graphite Rogue with my medium zip around wallet in the heritage floral print


----------



## kistae

Lazy weekend with the metropolis zip in blue.


----------



## holiday123

Troupe tote all ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Troupe tote all ready for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4826714


Love this shape and how you decorated it!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Troupe tote all ready for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4826714


Beautifully accessorized! Making me 2nd guess having listed mine for sale. Just never reached for it!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Beautifully accessorized! Making me 2nd guess having listed mine for sale. Just never reached for it!


I've used the deep red one a lot and really like the style. I bought this blue one when COVID was first happening and completely forgot about it. I'm glad I'm still going through my "blue phase" because I really like this one!


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this shape and how you decorated it!


Thank you! The diamond shaped scarf is a PIA to tie in a hurry lol


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Thank you! The diamond shaped scarf is a PIA to tie in a hurry lol


I hear you! Once I get the diamond ones tied, they don't come off!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Thank you! The diamond shaped scarf is a PIA to tie in a hurry lol


Well, no pain, no gain!
Beauty takes work!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Troupe tote all ready for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4826714


I love all these colors together!


----------



## valv54

Vintage chrystie in jade.


----------



## tealocean

valv54 said:


> Vintage chrystie in jade.
> 
> View attachment 4827724


Oh that color!


----------



## whateve

valv54 said:


> Vintage chrystie in jade.
> 
> View attachment 4827724


How many vintage jade bags does one person need?!! Answer: as many as she can get her hands on!!
You are the queen of great vintage colors!


----------



## valv54

whateve said:


> How many vintage jade bags does one person need?!! Answer: as many as she can get her hands on!!
> You are the queen of great vintage colors!


Precisely! Thank you, I wear my crown proudly! Lol.


----------



## valv54

Vintage blue daypack!


----------



## baghabitz34

Moss green Tabby


----------



## kistae

Burgundy Madison satchel


----------



## hachi29

kistae said:


> Burgundy Madison satchel
> View attachment 4829099



woww! I heart this colour! I wish I have this too! So far managed to get the navy only..

btw, is there a long strap came with it? I don’t think mine have


----------



## kistae

hachi29 said:


> woww! I heart this colour! I wish I have this too! So far managed to get the navy only..
> 
> btw, is there a long strap came with it? I don’t think mine have


Hey thanks. Mine is the larger Madison satchel which comes with a strap. The smaller one doesn’t. Hope this helps


----------



## MrsGAM

My work bags this week:
Vintage Mahogany (maybe Burgundy) Plaza:



Almost vintage Mahogany Willis


----------



## MiaKay

MrsGAM said:


> My work bags this week:
> Vintage Mahogany (maybe Burgundy) Plaza:
> View attachment 4829437
> 
> 
> Almost vintage Mahogany Willis
> View attachment 4829438



Gorgeous bags! As much as I adore the current Orginals collection, I wish Coach still made bags exactly like these.


----------



## artax two

MrsGAM said:


> My work bags this week:
> Vintage Mahogany (maybe Burgundy) Plaza:
> View attachment 4829437
> 
> 
> Almost vintage Mahogany Willis
> View attachment 4829438


 I KNEW I should have snatched that Plaza up when I could! It is so lovely. Beautiful bags, both of them.


----------



## MrsGAM

MiaKay said:


> Gorgeous bags! As much as I adore the current Orginals collection, I wish Coach still made bags exactly like these.


Same! I wish they'd go back to the full grain aniline leather, too!


----------



## valv54

Today, vintage red prairie bag.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4829730


I really love all the textures in this photo!
Love your red butter too!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love all the textures in this photo!
> Love your red butter too!


Thank you. Shes a Costa Rica leather too so extra soft.


----------



## hachi29

kistae said:


> Hey thanks. Mine is the larger Madison satchel which comes with a strap. The smaller one doesn’t. Hope this helps



I see, thanks for the clarification dear


----------



## kistae

Taupe Court Bag (cycling through a bunch of different work bags this week for fun )


----------



## houseof999

kistae said:


> Taupe Court Bag (cycling through a bunch of different work bags this week for fun )
> View attachment 4829920


Is this from 1995/1996?


----------



## kistae

houseof999 said:


> Is this from 1995/1996?


It’s from 1996. Were those the years when the taupe versions were produced?


----------



## houseof999

kistae said:


> It’s from 1996. Were those the years when the taupe versions were produced?


Yes, it wasn't called taupe though. It was called Stone IIRC.


----------



## kistae

houseof999 said:


> Yes, it wasn't called taupe though. It was called Stone IIRC.


Ooooo that’s an interesting fact. I don’t mind if it is because this is the only bag in Stone that I own then. I’ll compare it with my taupe prairie when I get home


----------



## valv54

I'm seeing how many times I can switch my bag this week. Vintage Derby Bag!


----------



## MaryThorpe

Today i moved into my rogue  25 from the dark fairy tald collection


----------



## Yrelle

valv54 said:


> I'm seeing how many times I can switch my bag this week. Vintage Derby Bag!
> 
> View attachment 4830546




I received my green one last week, still sitting in my closet waiting for a bath. I noticed that the hangtag on yours is one sided like mine. When I got mine, I thought it was just separated from the other side. Now maybe I think they are originally that way?


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my vintage red Casino to meet my son’s preschool teacher! He’s not excited at all about going to school and had a death grip on my hand until the teacher gave him stickers
and a crayon to decorate his snack placemat


----------



## MiaKay

MrsGAM said:


> Used my vintage red Casino to meet my son’s preschool teacher! He’s not excited at all about going to school and had a death grip on my hand until the teacher gave him stickers
> and a crayon to decorate his snack placemat
> View attachment 4830626



That’s a lovely bag!

All the best to your little boy. Mine started preschool last year and cried the first two days but then started enjoying it so much he’d even ask to go on the weekend and holidays. I hope your son adjusts super well, too


----------



## valv54

Yrelle said:


> I received my green one last week, still sitting in my closet waiting for a bath. I noticed that the hangtag on yours is one sided like mine. When I got mine, I thought it was just separated from the other side. Now maybe I think they are originally that way?


Yes there older tags from early 90s there are one sided.


----------



## kistae

Ending my week in the office with the City Bag in navy. Do excuse the tarnished hardware.


----------



## valv54

Vintage jade chester today


----------



## jenjen1964

My new Jordyn backpack in midnight (navy), she is beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

valv54 said:


> Vintage jade chester today
> 
> View attachment 4831481


I can't get over how gorgeous this jade is!


----------



## Narnanz

Still in red.


----------



## valv54

Vintage coach daypack off to the flea market.


----------



## hachi29

Coach Madison Royalton in Navy


----------



## kistae

My distressed but still functional red daypack ❤️


----------



## MiaKay

Cassie


----------



## valv54

Today was my vintage daypack in cloud? Cornflower? I dunno but here it is. Lol.


----------



## Iamminda

You have an outstanding collection of vintage Coach — really like seeing them 



valv54 said:


> Today was my vintage daypack in cloud? Cornflower? I dunno but here it is. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 4834061


----------



## MrsGAM

I’ve been forgetting to post my botd on here!
Used my vintage, Made in Italy Sonoma Small Backpack for a day on the lake last Saturday:


then my vintage NYC Crescent Bag (borrowing my Navy Legacy Zip strap to wear crossbody) for a road trip to visit my brother’s family on Sunday:


and finally, yesterday's vintage work bag was my new to me Beaumont Satchel:


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

MrsGAM said:


> I’ve been forgetting to post my botd on here!
> Used my vintage, Made in Italy Sonoma Small Backpack for a day on the lake last Saturday:
> View attachment 4836966
> 
> then my vintage NYC Crescent Bag (borrowing my Navy Legacy Zip strap to wear crossbody) for a road trip to visit my brother’s family on Sunday:
> View attachment 4836969
> 
> and finally, yesterday's vintage work bag was my new to me Beaumont Satchel:
> View attachment 4836970


You have a really nice collection of vintage bags!


----------



## inkfade

My Nomad crossbody in dark cherry, decked out with Marc Jacobs strap and new to me Rexy carabiner worn as a charm.






I had planned on selling this bag, along with the other four Nomad crossbodies I own in different colors, but when it came time to list it this morning along with all the other bags and accessories I'm getting rid of, I couldn't do it. I just love it too much, even though I barely wear it. So I wore it out afterwards to run some errands and it was so easy to remember why I love this design. I love the leather, the color, the shape, the size, the fact I can switch straps out.

This bag really is the perfect bag for me, and I know I would eventually regret selling it. So I decided to keep the red, blue (my favorite of all my Nomads), and brown. I did list the purple and yellow versions because I wear those two the least and didn't hesitate to list those to sell, and know I won't regret letting those go.

It almost feels like I have some new bags in my collection! Excited to fall in love with these Nomads all over again.


----------



## tealocean

inkfade said:


> My Nomad crossbody in dark cherry, decked out with Marc Jacobs strap and new to me Rexy carabiner worn as a charm.
> 
> View attachment 4837586
> View attachment 4837597
> 
> 
> 
> I had planned on selling this bag, along with the other four Nomad crossbodies I own in different colors, but when it came time to list it this morning along with all the other bags and accessories I'm getting rid of, I couldn't do it. I just love it too much, even though I barely wear it. So I wore it out afterwards to run some errands and it was so easy to remember why I love this design. I love the leather, the color, the shape, the size, the fact I can switch straps out.
> 
> This bag really is the perfect bag for me, and I know I would eventually regret selling it. So I decided to keep the red, blue (my favorite of all my Nomads), and brown. I did list the purple and yellow versions because I wear those two the least and didn't hesitate to list those to sell, and know I won't regret letting those go.
> 
> It almost feels like I have some new bags in my collection! Excited to fall in love with these Nomads all over again.


That is so fun you're loving them again and they feel like new bags! Enjoy!


----------



## kistae

Red rambler’s legacy ie my lunch buddy today.


----------



## Caspin22

inkfade said:


> My Nomad crossbody in dark cherry, decked out with Marc Jacobs strap and new to me Rexy carabiner worn as a charm.
> 
> View attachment 4837586
> View attachment 4837597
> 
> 
> 
> I had planned on selling this bag, along with the other four Nomad crossbodies I own in different colors, but when it came time to list it this morning along with all the other bags and accessories I'm getting rid of, I couldn't do it. I just love it too much, even though I barely wear it. So I wore it out afterwards to run some errands and it was so easy to remember why I love this design. I love the leather, the color, the shape, the size, the fact I can switch straps out.
> 
> This bag really is the perfect bag for me, and I know I would eventually regret selling it. So I decided to keep the red, blue (my favorite of all my Nomads), and brown. I did list the purple and yellow versions because I wear those two the least and didn't hesitate to list those to sell, and know I won't regret letting those go.
> 
> It almost feels like I have some new bags in my collection! Excited to fall in love with these Nomads all over again.



Love the long strap!!  I was addicted to the original Nomad when it came out and had multiple colors.  I ended up selling them all years ago when I moved over to Louis Vuitton for a while, and I regret it.  I now have a Bedford, which I also love, and gives me lots of Nomad vibes.


----------



## acquiredtaste

The Coach fanny pack at the most important supermarket aisle making important decisions.


----------



## houseof999

Large Nolita on a lunch date with DH.


----------



## inkfade

tealocean said:


> That is so fun you're loving them again and they feel like new bags! Enjoy!



Thank you so much!


----------



## inkfade

Caspin22 said:


> Love the long strap!!  I was addicted to the original Nomad when it came out and had multiple colors.  I ended up selling them all years ago when I moved over to Louis Vuitton for a while, and I regret it.  I now have a Bedford, which I also love, and gives me lots of Nomad vibes.



Man that stinks. The leather on the Nomads are truly amazing. I love how smooth the leather is, and how vibrant the colors are. My burnished blue denim Nomad is gorgeous to look at, the dark blue really pops. 

But yeah, that's what I was afraid of, was regretting letting them go. Which Nomads did you have? You could always find some on Poshmark or Ebay, there's lots still out there in great condition!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Large Nolita on a lunch date with DH.
> 
> View attachment 4838419


That green just energized me! lol! Beautiful! Coach has made me love green. I hope you enjoyed your lunch date.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Large Nolita on a lunch date with DH.
> 
> View attachment 4838419


Love that color and love Nolitas!


----------



## Iamminda

Wow, this green and blue look so good together in your picture 


houseof999 said:


> Large Nolita on a lunch date with DH.
> 
> View attachment 4838419


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my Tabac NYC Collegiate at the Farmer’s market this morning! Love this little bag with all her slip pockets. The one under the flap was perfect for my face masks!


----------



## Lake Effect

kistae said:


> Ending my week in the office with the City Bag in navy. Do excuse the tarnished hardware.
> View attachment 4830871


My version: Please enjoy the ‘vintage brass’  hardware.


----------



## Yrelle

Lake Effect said:


> My version: Please enjoy the ‘vintage brass’  hardware.



I like the warm gold of aged brass versus the shiny, bright yellow gold when it has just been polished. I polish mine when the surface is uneven like that or to remove the coating. The color turns back brassy after a while.


----------



## Narnanz

Yrelle said:


> I like the warm gold of aged brass versus the shiny, bright yellow gold when it has just been polished. I polish mine when the surface is uneven like that or to remove the coating. The color turns back brassy after a while.


Im lazy...tend to only do the turnlock...sometimes try and polish buckles but they are a pain in the behind to do...so Im lazy about it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MrsGAM said:


> Using my Tabac NYC Collegiate at the Farmer’s market this morning! Love this little bag with all her slip pockets. The one under the flap was perfect for my face masks!
> View attachment 4839193


Nice! And your mermaid tail pocket bac holder is super cute too! I’ve been on a kick lately with buying new ones now that I attach them to my bags instead of throwing them inside like I used to before Covid


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Im lazy...tend to only do the turnlock...sometimes try and polish buckles but they are a pain in the behind to do...so Im lazy about it.


I have so many early rehab bags that I did little to nothing for the hardware. Now that I have a little more info on products and how to, some of them are in a line up for re-rehabbing and I will do a little more for the brass. Not ready for a dremmel yet!! And since my bags do not have that brand new look that some refurbishers achieve, the less shiny/new look of the brass suites them imo.


----------



## Teagaggle

Maiden voyage!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Maiden voyage!
> View attachment 4840134


Love this bag! Please report back how it carries for you. I'm trying to decide between this one and the square banana bag. TIA


----------



## Teagaggle

Satcheldoll said:


> Love this bag! Please report back how it carries for you. I'm trying to decide between this one and the square banana bag. TIA


So far so good! I love the top handles. The strap is a little stiff right now, but I'm assuming it will soften up with use. If you'd like me to show you what fits in the bag, let me know and I can do that when I get home.


----------



## crochetbella

I’ve been carrying my Confetti Pink Lora 30 since I got it last week. I love all the pockets.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> So far so good! I love the top handles. The strap is a little stiff right now, but I'm assuming it will soften up with use. If you'd like me to show you what fits in the bag, let me know and I can do that when I get home.


Thank you. That would be great if you can show me what fits.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Large Nolita on a lunch date with DH.
> 
> View attachment 4838419


This Nolita is one juicy bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Wow, this green and blue look so good together in your picture


Agree!


----------



## Teagaggle

Satcheldoll said:


> Thank you. That would be great if you can show me what fits.


Here you go. Keys on bottom of main compartment,  followed by wallet & makeup pouch. Tissues inside interior slip pocket. Phone (Gakaxy S10+) in one exterior pocket & sanitizer wipes in other. Getting in & out all day was more cumbersome than I'm used to (normally using a Cassie or Rogue), but if I skinnied up my makeup pouch, I'd be fine. If I used it while traveling,  I'd use a much smaller card case instead of a full size wallet at which point I could probably fit my sunglasses. Hope this helps.


----------



## kistae

First time using my Bancroft and am loving it!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Here you go. Keys on bottom of main compartment,  followed by wallet & makeup pouch. Tissues inside interior slip pocket. Phone (Gakaxy S10+) in one exterior pocket & sanitizer wipes in other. Getting in & out all day was more cumbersome than I'm used to (normally using a Cassie or Rogue), but if I skinnied up my makeup pouch, I'd be fine. If I used it while traveling,  I'd use a much smaller card case instead of a full size wallet at which point I could probably fit my sunglasses. Hope this helps.
> View attachment 4840494


Thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

kistae said:


> First time using my Bancroft and am loving it!
> View attachment 4840521


Lovely, enjoy! But I am biased, I have one too. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## kistae

Lake Effect said:


> Lovely, enjoy! But I am biased, I have one too. It is one of my favorites.


Yay! I was really worried it’d look ‘too vintage’ for work but it really doesn’t


----------



## Lake Effect

kistae said:


> Yay! I was really worried it’d look ‘too vintage’ for work but it really doesn’t


Well, I’m vintage aged and it works for me!  However my coworker,  I believe , 30 year old, really likes my black Plaza. And she is not easily impressed. Nope. And another 20 something coworker and her sister thrift for and use vintage Coach!
Classy leather is timeless imo.


----------



## kistae

Lake Effect said:


> Well, I’m vintage aged and it works for me!  However my coworker,  I believe , 30 year old, really likes my black Plaza. And she is not easily impressed. Nope. And another 20 something coworker and her sister thrift for and use vintage Coach!
> Classy leather is timeless imo.


Haha yes vintage Coach styles do stand the test of time. Sadly, buying and using vintage isnt really a thing where I’m at. So I’m quite glad this thread exists because there isn’t really anyone who shares my vintage obsession IRL :,D


----------



## MrsGAM

Using one of my vintage Station Bags today! This was in the maybe sell pile, but I found out today that my eReader fits perfectly in the front gusseted pocket. I might have to keep this one


----------



## inkfade

Switched into my favorite Nomad crossbody, my burnished dark denim with MJ strap and Rexy carabiner. Tomorrow I'm back to work after ten days off. It wasn't a long enough vacation!


----------



## MaryThorpe

Just moved in to my rogue satchel in chalk , I have been so afraid to use it, but Iput 4 coats of Collonil  pro carbon so well see , also when i put the hand sanitizer holder, i touch it and realize it light up


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaryThorpe said:


> Just moved in to my rogue satchel in chalk , I have been so afraid to use it, but Iput 4 coats of Collonil  pro carbon so well see , also when i put the hand sanitizer holder, i touch it and realize it light up
> 
> View attachment 4841207


4 coats! I would like to know how it works out!
And I love your sanitizer holder. Where did you get it?


----------



## kistae

Made in Costa Rica Stewardess Bag with a rather distressed front flap. Positioning the straps like so because I’m paranoid about the sides tearing.


----------



## MaryThorpe

Sunshine mama said:


> 4 coats! I would like to know how it works out!
> And I love your sanitizer holder. Where did you get it?


Yeah 4 coats  lol, it didn't stained or ruined the leather so thats a plus, my big worry is jean transfer as i live in jeans, but I will let you know if it works,  the hand sanitizer  holder i  got in the last sale from bath and body works the precovid one in January i think,  it was like $2 or $3 cad


----------



## kistae

Carrying the olive Prairie I purchased from a TPFer for an early bday dinner. It’s so so so pretty and beautifully restored I can’t even


----------



## MissBagLadyT

Old school Coach Legacy Molly in black. Purchased from Ebay in very good condition. The leather and hardware quality on this bag is luxury level. I’m feeling the slouch and I’m loving this style.


----------



## houseof999

I have been carrying my new to be Bella Court in black. They are all so pricey right now! I lucked out and found it on Posh for just under $60 shipped! Now I want them in all the colors it came in!  Don't I always?


----------



## MrsGAM

houseof999 said:


> I have been carrying my new to be Bella Court in black. They are all so pricey right now! I lucked out and found it on Posh for just under $60 shipped! Now I want them in all the colors it came in!  Don't I always?
> View attachment 4842865


Bag twins! I adore my Bellacourt and totally want at least one of the other colors! Preferably red, but I'd setting for Mahogany.


----------



## Riezky

Ace 28. Just wanna pet this leather


----------



## Lourabee

My vintage Willis, purchased on Poshmark a few months ago.  The only issue was some stitches coming out at the strap (having repaired) and a little bit of a smoky smell, which came out with carbon inserts and airing out.  Switched out the strap to a guitar-style strap.  Its the perfect size and I love it.  Also just purchased about an hour ago on Ebay a newer hunter green Willis original top-handle, which is sold out everywhere.  Like I need another bag...


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I have been carrying my new to be Bella Court in black. They are all so pricey right now! I lucked out and found it on Posh for just under $60 shipped! Now I want them in all the colors it came in!  Don't I always?
> View attachment 4842865


Does it compare in what it holds to a Regina?


----------



## Yrelle

whateve said:


> Does it compare in what it holds to a Regina?



They hold relatively the same amount. There is a post about it in the Comparison thread.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Does it compare in what it holds to a Regina?


I own a few Regina bags but never used them. Lol. They need to be washed and conditioned and you know I'm a big slacker. Lol. 

@MrsGAM do you have a Regina to compare Bellacourt with?


----------



## houseof999

Yrelle said:


> They hold relatively the same amount. There is a post about it in the Comparison thread.


Thank you! I assumed it would be about the same.


----------



## Antonia

Today it's my Rogue


----------



## MiaKay

Antonia said:


> Today it's my Rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844180



Beautiful bag and you’re super chic! Love everything about your look


----------



## Antonia

MiaKay said:


> Beautiful bag and you’re super chic! Love everything about your look


Ohhh thanks-I appreciate the compliment!!


----------



## Wendyann7

love it all!  I have this Rogue and this makes me want to get it out and use it!


----------



## Antonia

Wendyann7 said:


> love it all!  I have this Rogue and this makes me want to get it out and use it!


Thank you!!  I love it, it's such a high quality bag and so stylish!!!


----------



## whateve

Yrelle said:


> They hold relatively the same amount. There is a post about it in the Comparison thread.


Thank you!


----------



## katev

Fall has arrived and I am carrying my Mahogany Thompson Julia Hobo 11376.


----------



## Narnanz

katev said:


> Fall has arrived and I am carrying my Mahogany Thompson Julia Hobo 11376.
> 
> View attachment 4844599


I love this one of yours.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Fall has arrived and I am carrying my Mahogany Thompson Julia Hobo 11376.
> 
> View attachment 4844599
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844601





Narnanz said:


> I love this one of yours.



Thanks, me too!


----------



## Antonia

katev said:


> Fall has arrived and I am carrying my Mahogany Thompson Julia Hobo 11376.
> 
> View attachment 4844599
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844601


I love this era of Coach bags...yours is beautiful!!


----------



## MrsGAM

whateve said:


> Does it compare in what it holds to a Regina?





houseof999 said:


> I own a few Regina bags but never used them. Lol. They need to be washed and conditioned and you know I'm a big slacker. Lol.
> 
> @MrsGAM do you have a Regina to compare Bellacourt with?


I do! I'll take some pictures and post them in the Vintage Coach Size Comparison thread for anyone else who might be interested


----------



## MKB0925

MissBagLadyT said:


> Old school Coach Legacy Molly in black. Purchased from Ebay in very good condition. The leather and hardware quality on this bag is luxury level. I’m feeling the slouch and I’m loving this style.
> 
> View attachment 4842681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842682


Love Molly and Legacy leather is the best!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Skinny tote


----------



## aerinha

NYC Pony in what I think is saddle as my BOTM.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Colorblock Mason with scalloped rivet novelty strap!


----------



## hachi29

Hadley Hobo 21 for the weekend with Rexy Ornament


----------



## kistae

NYC Spectator Bag in tabac/putty(?). The strap on this style is comfy


----------



## Riezky

Still carrying my Ace, with a new friend


----------



## carterazo

valv54 said:


> Vintage chrystie in jade.
> 
> View attachment 4827724



This beautiful! I had never seen this before.


----------



## carterazo

MaryThorpe said:


> Today i moved into my rogue  25 from the dark fairy tald collection
> 
> View attachment 4830558



The perfect purple.


----------



## carterazo

MrsGAM said:


> Used my vintage red Casino to meet my son’s preschool teacher! He’s not excited at all about going to school and had a death grip on my hand until the teacher gave him stickers
> and a crayon to decorate his snack placemat
> View attachment 4830626



All the best to your little one!  Sounds like the teacher is great.  (Nice bag, too. )


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Maiden voyage!
> View attachment 4840134



That leather looks so yummy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

katev said:


> Fall has arrived and I am carrying my Mahogany Thompson Julia Hobo 11376.
> 
> View attachment 4844599
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844601


Oh my gosh! This bag is really cute!!!


----------



## Wendyann7

Citron Courier


----------



## Teagaggle

Wendyann7 said:


> Citron Courier
> 
> View attachment 4846971


Bag twins! Love the scarf added to it!


----------



## Wendyann7

Teagaggle said:


> Bag twins! Love the scarf added to it!


Thank you!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Wendyann7 said:


> Citron Courier
> 
> View attachment 4846971


I love this unique color!


----------



## hachi29

Chrystie in Black


----------



## kistae

Chillaxing with my mahogany lunch box zip


----------



## valv54

Feeling fall vibes today so broke out my vintage chester in mango.


----------



## MKB0925

Rogue Shoulder in Navy but I think she has some grey hues in her.


----------



## BeachBagGal

valv54 said:


> Feeling fall vibes today so broke out my vintage chester in mango.
> 
> View attachment 4847957


Ooo perfect fall color!


----------



## Mistyfang

valv54 said:


> Feeling fall vibes today so broke out my vintage chester in mango.
> 
> View attachment 4847957


That is the perfect couture Halloween-esque bag


----------



## carterazo

My sweet Dinky. Hadn't carried her in over a year!


----------



## Iamminda

What a pretty color . Glad you decided to bring her out today 


carterazo said:


> My sweet Dinky. Hadn't carried her in over a year!
> 
> View attachment 4848240


----------



## crochetbella

Feeling like Fall with my late 90’s Gallery Tote in suede/pink. This was one of my first Coach bags and it’s still looking beautiful. (But hard to get a good pic of.)


----------



## carterazo

Finally carried my geometric pouch in carmine. Love this color!


----------



## houseof999

Carried the pop up messenger as crossbody Monday. Then threw it in the Tabitha Tuesday. Lol.


----------



## kistae

Still lowkey obsessing over the missed purple prairie but hey the red’s a beaut too ✌️


----------



## Narnanz

Must be a red day.


----------



## Yrelle

carterazo said:


> Finally carried my geometric pouch in carmine. Love this color!
> 
> View attachment 4849669



 Is this vintage or reissue?


----------



## Riezky

Well, who am I to break the red streak?


----------



## carterazo

Riezky said:


> Well, who am I to break the red streak?
> 
> View attachment 4851244



What a beauty!


----------



## Riezky

carterazo said:


> What a beauty!



Thank you! Seriously lusting over your carmine as well


----------



## kistae

Rambler’s Legacy in red to break up my b/w outfit.


----------



## Riezky

Chili duffle today


----------



## hachi29

Just a simple penny for the day


----------



## hachi29

Riezky said:


> Chili duffle today
> 
> View attachment 4852314


I love how squishy it look!


----------



## Teagaggle

Courier 23


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Riezky said:


> Chili duffle today
> 
> love the color !!
> 
> View attachment 4852314


----------



## JenJBS

Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry and gunmetal for Church.


----------



## holiday123

Shay shoulder tomorrow for the work week.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Shay shoulder tomorrow for the work week.
> 
> View attachment 4854136


Your photos always make me regret returned bags!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Your photos always make me regret returned bags!


LOL!

Eta hit enter too soon...I did wait for this bag to go on sale. It was 50/40 at Dillard's so I figured why not. I have to say I really like the back pocket and the slouch.

On another note - have you seen hutton carryall in person? I'm kind of digging the taupe.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Eta hit enter too soon...I did wait for this bag to go on sale. It was 50/40 at Dillard's so I figured why not. I have to say I really like the back pocket and the slouch.
> 
> On another note - have you seen hutton carryall in person? I'm kind of digging the taupe.


LOL...can't resist a good sale! I had hubby go up & snag one on ebay for a great price. Enabler! If the smaller Shay had a back zip,  I'd have numerous. 
I've seen the Hutton online in Taupe but not in person. Its as if it sold out before it hit the US. Remember though, did Coach ever get Taupe Cassie? I don't think they did; only dept stores.
One never knows. Just too much gold/brass hardware...everywhere.


----------



## MaryThorpe

Today the dinky  tea rose crystals went out for lunch and groceries but now has gone back to bed lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry and gunmetal for Church.
> 
> View attachment 4854032


Sooo pretty!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Sooo pretty!!



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MaryThorpe said:


> Today the dinky  tea rose crystals went out for lunch and groceries but now has gone back to bed lol
> 
> View attachment 4854331


So pretty!!


----------



## MaryThorpe

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty!!


It really is, it was the first time I taken it out , seems we might be starting a 2nd wave in Canada so i thought better get ger out now.


----------



## curlizm487

carried my duffle sac for the first time today, this bag is enormous and i don't carry very much at all, but i love how soft and slouchy it is


----------



## kistae

The Monticello fits A LOT of stuff and I’m crossing the Manor bag off my Wishlist since they’re so similar. Also nobody asked but my outfit is similarly colour blocked in navy/black/brown


----------



## Teagaggle




----------



## hachi29

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4856123


Pretty! Love the feather charm


----------



## hachi29

Trying this one out today
cassie in ginger multi


----------



## holiday123

hachi29 said:


> Trying this one out today
> cassie in ginger multi
> View attachment 4856163


Yay  reminds me of Fall and I love Fall!


----------



## hachi29

holiday123 said:


> Yay  reminds me of Fall and I love Fall!



Thank you! I love to see more colors soon for Cassie


----------



## OperaCake

I took a trip to the mountain again and brought this Coach Parker with me.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Madison Gracie for the first time today! Also bought an  XL Ergo hobo that I’m using to hold my lunch and snacks at work. I like that it matches my XL Ergo Tote! Now I’m looking for a smaller Ergo hobo for when I don’t have as a large of a lunch and snacks The Chili soup today required a larger container than I usually bring!


----------



## winter_knight

Teagaggle said:


> Courier 23
> View attachment 4853348


I really like this size. You wear it well!


----------



## winter_knight

JenJBS said:


> Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry and gunmetal for Church.
> 
> View attachment 4854032


I once wore a purple shirt to church when I was in college as I was trying to understand faith and religion. Someone commented that I was brave to wear that color in and I haven't stepped inside a church since. I'm happy to see there are others out there that like to wear bright colors.


----------



## JenJBS

winter_knight said:


> I once wore a purple shirt to church when I was in college as I was trying to understand faith and religion. Someone commented that I was brave to wear that color in and I haven't stepped inside a church since. I'm happy to see there are others out there that like to wear bright colors.



I'm so sorry you had that experience. I've worn bright purple, deep green, bright blue, and even bright red dresses to church. And I don't stand out doing so.


----------



## MaryThorpe

JenJBS said:


> Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry and gunmetal for Church.
> 
> View attachment 4854032


Fraternal twins!!  I am using my dreamer in dark cherry with multi leather


----------



## hachi29




----------



## winter_knight

JenJBS said:


> I'm so sorry you had that experience. I've worn bright purple, deep green, bright blue, and even bright red dresses to church. And I don't stand out doing so.


Thanks


----------



## ditzydi

Took my Nolita 15 out to grab lunch.  Also may have gotten a little too excited when I realized I had nail polish that would match it.


----------



## JenJBS

ditzydi said:


> Took my Nolita 15 out to grab lunch.  Also may have gotten a little too excited when I realized I had nail polish that would match it.
> 
> View attachment 4859006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859007



Fabulous!   The purse and the polish!  Proof that a 'neutral' color can be anything but boring/dull!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Tattoo tote


----------



## Glttglam

ditzydi said:


> Took my Nolita 15 out to grab lunch.  Also may have gotten a little too excited when I realized I had nail polish that would match it.
> 
> View attachment 4859006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859007


Wow! Super neat bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ditzydi said:


> Took my Nolita 15 out to grab lunch.  Also may have gotten a little too excited when I realized I had nail polish that would match it.
> 
> View attachment 4859006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859007


Love the Nolita/nail polish combo!


----------



## Narnanz

Still in the red today.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> Lovely, enjoy! But I am biased, I have one too. It is one of my favorites.


Me too! Such a great bag. I have mine because of @Lake Effect.


----------



## Sunshine mama

curlizm487 said:


> carried my duffle sac for the first time today, this bag is enormous and i don't carry very much at all, but i love how soft and slouchy it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855348


Looks like a  delicious piece of melting chocolate!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Took my Nolita 15 out to grab lunch.  Also may have gotten a little too excited when I realized I had nail polish that would match it.
> 
> View attachment 4859006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859007


Wow! I love this color! What is it called?


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! I love this color! What is it called?




The listing and other listings I‘Ve seen for this Nolita say it’s hologram.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> The listing and other listings I‘Ve seen for this Nolita say it’s hologram.


Thank you! I kept googling shiny pink,  sparkly pink,  pink,  and nothing showed up. 
I'll try hologram!


----------



## carterazo

winter_knight said:


> I once wore a purple shirt to church when I was in college as I was trying to understand faith and religion. Someone commented that I was brave to wear that color in and I haven't stepped inside a church since. I'm happy to see there are others out there that like to wear bright colors.



That's terrible! I'm sorry that happened to you. I see (and wear) so many bright colors in church. No one color stands out. Life is short; wear the colors you love.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Metallic Dinky in Vermillion ( it’s dark orange Coach c’mon)


----------



## carterazo

SakuraSakura said:


> Metallic Dinky in Vermillion ( it’s dark orange Coach c’mon)


Lovely pairing!


----------



## Christofle

Dylan at the car wash.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage, Made in NYC, Small Courier Pouch today! Borrowing the strap from my Legacy Pocket Hobo so I can wear her crossbody.


----------



## hachi29

Regular dreamer for the work-week


----------



## CoachMaven

This is an older photo, but the bag still looks the same. Nomad in Butterscotch!


----------



## baghabitz34

Horse & carriage Town Bucket bag again. Definitely a favorite since I bought it.


----------



## houseof999

Baby Dr. Doodle Satchel


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Baby Dr. Doodle Satchel
> View attachment 4862902


Sooo cute!! ❤️


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Sooo cute!! ❤


Thank you! It really is!


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> Baby Dr. Doodle Satchel
> View attachment 4862902


I love the Dr. Doodle stuff. I wanted the clutch with red background but never got a chance to get it


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> I love the Dr. Doodle stuff. I wanted the clutch with red background but never got a chance to get it



I didn't either when it was available but I did eventually find it on eBay. I'll let you know if I see another!


----------



## redwood66

My favorite bag ever.  Elvis.


----------



## houseof999

Not Coach bag but I scored this JCrew leather bag last year and the weather is finally cool enough to bring it out. Using Coach novelty snakeskin strap in dark turquoise.


----------



## hachi29

Decided to use her today 
Sonoma Leather Satchel #4921


----------



## MKB0925

houseof999 said:


> Not Coach bag but I scored this JCrew leather bag last year and the weather is finally cool enough to bring it out. Using Coach novelty snakeskin strap in dark turquoise.
> View attachment 4863885


Pretty color!!


----------



## curlizm487

A vintage large daypack I’ve been using for work


----------



## kistae

Legacy small crescent bag that is surprisingly cute in spite of the small discolourations on the flap


----------



## baghabitz34

Carrying the Lora Bucket bag and small spooky eyes wristlet. Happy Friday!


----------



## Teagaggle

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4865990
> 
> Carrying the Lora Bucket bag and small spooky eyes wristlet. Happy Friday!


That is such a great combo this time of year!


----------



## houseof999

First time out with this beauty!


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> First time out with this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4866245


Is that a new release House?


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> Is that a new release House?


Yes it's one of the Coach originals. It's on sale already.  I always forget the style number or what they call it now. It's the old Cooper zip-reissued. Just looked it up. It's now Zip Geometric Pouch. Style #141. Sale price $158. Currently 60% off at the factory outlet online.


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Yes it's one of the Coach originals. It's on sale already.  I always forget the style number or what they call it now. It's the old Cooper zip-reissued. Just looked it up. It's now Zip Geometric Pouch. Style #141. Sale price $158. Currently 60% off at the factory outlet online.


Hmmm...might have to add a vintage Cooper zip to my wish list...the neverending wishlist.


----------



## hachi29

Hello weekend with rehabbed 9966 Legacy Zip in Mahogany (i guess )


----------



## kistae

Dinner with my Chester. I managed to fit my spectacle case inside and a massive powerbank so it’s definitely a roomy bag


----------



## houseof999

Heading to the pumpkin patch with the family.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Heading to the pumpkin patch with the family.
> View attachment 4866863


That owl is so cute!


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> That owl is so cute!


Thank you! There are few other Coach owl keychains that are cute too.


----------



## MrsGAM

Bags of the past week!

Vintage red Chester on Wednesday & Friday:



Vintage British Tan Gilford:


----------



## kistae

Brunching with my Beaumont. The strap was taken from a Court bag.


----------



## holiday123

This pretty tabby today. I didn't even bother to change the c buckle to gunmetal. It's perfect for a rainy fall day. Love the pops of orange.


----------



## pbnjam

redwood66 said:


> My favorite bag ever.  Elvis.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863816


wow this bag is awesome! I must have missed it.


----------



## Teagaggle

Black courier from Nordstrom's SAS...


----------



## houseof999

Missing @RuedeNesle  Has anyone seen her lately?


----------



## Teagaggle

houseof999 said:


> Missing @RuedeNesle  Has anyone seen her lately?
> View attachment 4868796


That set is TDF!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Missing @RuedeNesle  Has anyone seen her lately?
> View attachment 4868796


Omg I LOVE this!!! And you have the charm that I used to have until
it fell off my bag and I lost it.  I loved that charm.


----------



## baghabitz34

Today


----------



## kistae

houseof999 said:


> Missing @RuedeNesle  Has anyone seen her lately?
> View attachment 4868796


The green backdrop against the red is so pleasing to the eye


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Shay Crossbody, I love  the leather and the simplicity of the design.


----------



## MaryThorpe

1941 saddle bag 23, i bought it preloved so I have put the Kaffee Fassett Charms, i put extra strength super glue in the charm chain and lock so it won't fall down lol XD


----------



## kistae

Yesterday’s and today’s carry: 
Baxter


Saddlery with my morning cuppa


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Missing @RuedeNesle  Has anyone seen her lately?
> View attachment 4868796


Red Beauty! 

RN will faint when she sees this.


----------



## MKB0925

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Shay Crossbody, I love  the leather and the simplicity of the design.
> View attachment 4869695


I didn't know they made a crossbody in this....I really like it too!


----------



## MKB0925

My new to me Hadley- really like the minimal hardware...


----------



## katev

No, I am not attempting to compete with the young and beautiful Drew Barrymore by posting pictures of both of us carrying the Oat Suede Fringe Dinky 86821! Her bag has the original silver and leather chain strap but my strap was missing so I've replaced it with a Dark Gunmetal Dinky Strap.

I rehabbed my bag last May and @MaraudingMagpie asked for a mod shot but I've been waiting all summer to finally carry it.








Here's my rehabbed 86821 Oat Suede Fringe Dinky, this bag is a lot of fun to carry!



The 86821 Suede Fringe Dinky originally came in both Oat and Fern colors:





MaraudingMagpie said:


> Fall is a state of mind more than a season, and your front door will do! I'd love to see a mod shot. Or at least get Honey Bunny to model her!





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Absolutely amazing rehab.  You did a great job bringing it back to life!





Lake Effect said:


> I love the fringe!!! Amazing. Remember, this is why you go after bags that are so far gone . All it takes is one decent outcome, imo, to make one very curious! I am also very appreciative of the specifics. It was enlightening to find out how a recently constructed bag goes not, just through a dunk, but a wash.
> I agree it is a fun hobby to see what it is like to use and carry a bag that would have not been practical or feasible to buy retail, even on sale. I rehabbed a teal suede Bleeker Haversack ($20 Goodwill) and Punch Resort tote ($10 flea market) that were both interesting experiences and did well.
> And while I am quick to say how well constructed vintage bags are, I have to give a shout out also to these contemporary bags.





AggieK said:


> I’ve never seen a handbag in traction before.


----------



## baghabitz34

Charlie Carryall dressed & ready to go. 
Happy Friday!


----------



## artax two

First outing for the Courier as a test to see how she hangs and such. Plus the spooky accessories. Sorry it's a bit blurry.


----------



## MrsGAM

artax two said:


> First outing for the Courier as a test to see how she hangs and such. Plus the spooky accessories. Sorry it's a bit blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873142


It looks great with that strap! How do you like it so far?


----------



## artax two

MrsGAM said:


> It looks great with that strap! How do you like it so far?


Thank you! It actually is pretty comfortable! When I catch the reflection in a window I really like the look and size. It is definitely roomy enough. I have space to spare.


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> No, I am not attempting to compete with the young and beautiful Drew Barrymore by posting pictures of both of us carrying the Oat Suede Fringe Dinky 86821! Her bag has the original silver and leather chain strap but my strap was missing so I've replaced it with a Dark Gunmetal Dinky Strap.
> 
> I rehabbed my bag last May and @MaraudingMagpie asked for a mod shot but I've been waiting all summer to finally carry it.
> 
> View attachment 4872536
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872537
> 
> 
> Here's my rehabbed 86821 Oat Suede Fringe Dinky, this bag is a lot of fun to carry!
> View attachment 4872538
> 
> 
> The 86821 Suede Fringe Dinky originally came in both Oat and Fern colors:
> 
> View attachment 4872542


I love it! You both look great! ❤️


----------



## houseof999

Teagaggle said:


> That set is TDF!


Thank you! Sorry missed this post earlier!


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Omg I LOVE this!!! And you have the charm that I used to have until
> it fell off my bag and I lost it.  I loved that charm.


I remember you lost yours.  I used to have an extra one and was trying to get you to buy it and someone else bought it before you got back to me.


----------



## houseof999

Carried my pollen Cassie today! Actually had to go somewhere today because of an appointment.


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Carried my pollen Cassie today! Actually had to go somewhere today because of an appointment.
> View attachment 4873416


Great photo...but how do you get a photo like that...you must be a contortionist!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> I remember you lost yours.  I used to have an extra one and was trying to get you to buy it and someone else bought it before you got back to me.


I remember. Thanks for looking out for me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Carried my pollen Cassie today! Actually had to go somewhere today because of an appointment.
> View attachment 4873416


Oooo I love it esp with that leopard print top! Love that combo!


----------



## inkfade

Still in my Nomad crossbody in dark denim with Rexy carabiner, been wearing for a month straight! Old pic from when I began wearing it:


----------



## redwood66

Another favorite bag.  Runway Bordeaux Ace with orange-y trim.  Carmine?  Stolen 1941 hangtag from my oxblood rogue.  I love this bag.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

redwood66 said:


> Another favorite bag.  Runway Bordeaux Ace with orange-y trim.  Carmine?  Stolen 1941 hangtag from my oxblood rogue.  I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4873518
> 
> View attachment 4873525


Love this one and would love to add it to my collection!


----------



## redwood66

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Love this one and would love to add it to my collection!


The leather is so nice and leather lined too.  I still can't believe I have it.


----------



## houseof999

redwood66 said:


> The leather is so nice and leather lined too.  I still can't believe I have it.


What's the style number of this bag?


----------



## redwood66

houseof999 said:


> What's the style number of this bag?


It's 21214.  Stamped inside on patch anyway.  Ting Ting Chen says it's F55034.  I've never seen it anywhere else except the one time I got it on FOS and it's on the Coach blog page for the release on TPF.









						Here’s Your First Look at Coach’s Pre-Fall 2016 Bags - PurseBlog
					

Coach's evolution under creative director Stuart Vevers has been a topic of interest around the PurseBlog offices since he arrived at the brand in 2013, and we're always excited to see what he and his…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## SEWDimples

Aw


redwood66 said:


> Another favorite bag.  Runway Bordeaux Ace with orange-y trim.  Carmine?  Stolen 1941 hangtag from my oxblood rogue.  I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4873518
> 
> View attachment 4873525


Awesome Ace! I love the glovetanned and pebbled leather and the contrasting colors. What a great score.


----------



## houseof999

redwood66 said:


> It's 21214.  Stamped inside on patch anyway.  Ting Ting Chen says it's F55034.  I've never seen it anywhere else except the one time I got it on FOS and it's on the Coach blog page for the release on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s Your First Look at Coach’s Pre-Fall 2016 Bags - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Coach's evolution under creative director Stuart Vevers has been a topic of interest around the PurseBlog offices since he arrived at the brand in 2013, and we're always excited to see what he and his…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


Omg the cutest little mini ace!  I didn't know this existed! I want one now!


----------



## MaryThorpe

I am using my Coach x chelsea canvas tattoo dreamer because its perfect for Halloween season  , with my coach kisslock coin pouch as a wallet, I am in love with the kisslock pouch and next sas I will get another  one


----------



## MaryThorpe

redwood66 said:


> Another favorite bag.  Runway Bordeaux Ace with orange-y trim.  Carmine?  Stolen 1941 hangtag from my oxblood rogue.  I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4873518
> 
> View attachment 4873525


Its stunning,  I love the Ace satchel , but this is another level of beautiful


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Metallic camera bag today


----------



## CoachMaven

Out running errands and decided on my 1st ever rehabbed vintage, the NYC Pocket Purse in BT. The leather on this one still amazes me, just needs a spruce up with the brass hardware.


----------



## JenJBS

lovevintagecoach said:


> Metallic camera bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874258



What a fabulous bag!


----------



## MrsGAM

Bags of the week:


----------



## CoachMaven

inkfade said:


> Still in my Nomad crossbody in dark denim with Rexy carabiner, been wearing for a month straight! Old pic from when I began wearing it:
> 
> View attachment 4873521


I love this burnished blue color!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

redwood66 said:


> The leather is so nice and leather lined too.  I still can't believe I have it.


I remember the day they released them on Outlet On line.  They sold out in a minute!


----------



## redwood66

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I remember the day they released them on Outlet On line.  They sold out in a minute!


I couldn't check out fast enough and had to do it on my phone!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

JenJBS said:


> What a fabulous bag!


Thank you !  First time out with her today .


----------



## Iamminda

MrsGAM said:


> Bags of the week:
> 
> View attachment 4874351
> View attachment 4874352
> View attachment 4874358



I don’t remember ever seeing the first two styles before — really nice looking


----------



## houseof999

Still using my pollen Cassie


----------



## whateve

lovevintagecoach said:


> Metallic camera bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874258


seeing your picture makes me very happy that I took a chance and bought this when it was the mystery bag on FOS.


----------



## whateve

MrsGAM said:


> Bags of the week:
> 
> View attachment 4874351
> View attachment 4874352
> View attachment 4874358


I love that Sonoma!


----------



## Teagaggle

Stone blue Cassie...


----------



## BeachBagGal

lovevintagecoach said:


> Metallic camera bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874258


Love this!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Stone blue Cassie...
> View attachment 4875141


T, you always have such lovely bag/twilly combos .


----------



## lovevintagecoach

whateve said:


> seeing your picture makes me very happy that I took a chance and bought this when it was the mystery bag on FOS.


I love her !  The colors are so pretty


----------



## lovevintagecoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this!!!


. Thanks !


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> T, you always have such lovely bag/twilly combos .


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Large Plaza


----------



## LolaLiu

I try to omit bags when I can go out without a lot of things. But I am completely in love with my wallet.


----------



## baghabitz34

Using these two blue beauties


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4878167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using these two blue beauties


Prussian blue is one of my favorite Rogues. That wallet looks beautiful with it!


----------



## bellecate

LolaLiu said:


> I try to omit bags when I can go out without a lot of things. But I am completely in love with my wallet.
> View attachment 4876850



 Love this. I'm going to have to go get one.


----------



## carterazo

Cassie after a Costco run


----------



## baghabitz34

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Prussian blue is one of my favorite Rogues. That wallet looks beautiful with it!


Thanks


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Icecaramellatte

Even though I have a bunch of new bags, I've only run quick errands so I've just been grabbing this or my little pink Tabitha Simmons. I need to switch out but I still just love this one.


----------



## houseof999

Grabbed my gray Abbie to pick up Chinese takeout.


----------



## curlizm487

Heading out with my putty 5120 shoulder pouch today


----------



## holiday123

Halloween prep today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Halloween prep today.
> 
> View attachment 4880300


Great combo! I miss my charm. I used to have the same DF one, but it fell off my bag and now forever gone.


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Great combo! I miss my charm. I used to have the same DF one, but it fell off my bag and now forever gone.


There's one on ebay for $199. OMG that's crazy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Missing @RuedeNesle  Has anyone seen her lately?
> View attachment 4868796


Even I am   
This is so beautiful!!!


----------



## tealocean

curlizm487 said:


> Heading out with my putty 5120 shoulder pouch today
> 
> View attachment 4880253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880254
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880264


This is so cute! You have fit much more than I imagined. It reminds me of a little Station bag.


----------



## kistae

Brunch with my Court bag.


----------



## ElenaAlex

My Madison tote


----------



## valv54

Vintage compact pouch and my bag bug Redfield. Lol. Cuz spooky season, thats why.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Chelsea Champlain Bowery ....


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> There's one on ebay for $199. OMG that's crazy!


I loved it, but not THAT much! Eek


----------



## BeachBagGal

kistae said:


> Brunch with my Court bag.
> View attachment 4880784


Nice and your coffee looks yummy!


----------



## carterazo

Cheating on the outside, but still very faithful on the inside.


----------



## MrsGAM

Bags of the week!


Bixby Sling for a shopping trip to Costco.



Pulley Bag for work.



Bonnie Cashin Stumpy Double Entry Swing Bag for a date night!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Cheating on the outside, but still very faithful on the inside.
> 
> View attachment 4881543



Such a gorgeous blue . And what a cute 1941 clutch


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Cheating on the outside, but still very faithful on the inside.
> 
> View attachment 4881543


That is a gorgeous blue!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MrsGAM said:


> Bags of the week!
> View attachment 4881604
> 
> Bixby Sling for a shopping trip to Costco.
> 
> View attachment 4881606
> 
> Pulley Bag for work.
> 
> View attachment 4881605
> 
> Bonnie Cashin Stumpy Double Entry Swing Bag for a date night!


What a great mix of bags! And love your little pumpkin.


----------



## Narnanz

Precreed baby..


----------



## Sarah03

Pollen Cassie


----------



## curlizm487

Narnanz said:


> Precreed baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881953



beautiful! what color is this?


----------



## curlizm487

BT Duffle Sac with my red daypack charm


----------



## holiday123

Moving into hutton carryall for the work week. I love the expandable sides.


----------



## Sarah03

holiday123 said:


> Moving into hutton carryall for the work week. I love the expandable sides.
> 
> View attachment 4882279
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882280


This bag is sooo pretty!


----------



## Narnanz

curlizm487 said:


> beautiful! what color is this?


Its either putty or bone.


----------



## holiday123

Sarah03 said:


> This bag is sooo pretty!


thank you! it is so much prettier in person vs. the stock pics. when I ordered it I was 50/50 it was going to be a keeper and then it arrived and it was .


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Such a gorgeous blue . And what a cute 1941 clutch


Thank you, Minda!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> That is a gorgeous blue!


Thank you BBG!


----------



## kistae

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice and your coffee looks yummy!


Hah it was! 3 shots of caffeine on a weekend was a bit much though


----------



## inkfade

My dark cherry Nomad crossbody




Adding, also wearing my little rexy necklace.


----------



## JenJBS

inkfade said:


> My dark cherry Nomad crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4882692
> 
> 
> Adding, also wearing my little rexy necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4882712



Rexy necklace is so cute! Love it!


----------



## inkfade

JenJBS said:


> Rexy necklace is so cute! Love it!



thank you!! I haven’t worn my coach jewelry in a while (or any jewelry for that matter) and thought I’d start making more of an effort!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Moving into hutton carryall for the work week. I love the expandable sides.
> 
> View attachment 4882279
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882280


I ordered & initially it was love. I found it kept falling over front wise because of the hardware & the handles kept getting in my way. Maybe it wasn't meant to be given it came without the bag strap that was to be included for the promo. I'll likely hold tight & see if the Taupe Cashin goes on sale during the next sale.
It is a beautiful bag though! Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Icecaramellatte said:


> Even though I have a bunch of new bags, I've only run quick errands so I've just been grabbing this or my little pink Tabitha Simmons. I need to switch out but I still just love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879529


Twins! I love this bag. My first tea rose bag.


----------



## Sarah03

Dreamer!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> Dreamer!
> 
> View attachment 4883160


Bag twin.


----------



## curlizm487

1941 saddle courier tonight, forgot what the name of this charm is


----------



## carterazo

Coach on Coach.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Coach on Coach.



That is one beautiful green bag . And I absolutely love your mask — it’s really pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> That is one beautiful green bag . And I absolutely love your mask — it’s really pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Alexa5

carterazo said:


> Coach on Coach.
> 
> View attachment 4884306


Pretty!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Miss Suede Cooper


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

carterazo said:


> Coach on Coach.
> 
> View attachment 4884306


Beautiful color!


----------



## kistae

Ridgefield flap in mahogany (?). Never seen a catalogue for this style before but it’s gorg


----------



## carterazo

Yes, I really do love this bag. I would like at least one more color.


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> Ridgefield flap in mahogany (?). Never seen a catalogue for this style before but it’s gorg
> View attachment 4885260


Here's a picture from the wayback. That mahogany leather is gorgeous!


----------



## kistae

whateve said:


> Here's a picture from the wayback. That mahogany leather is gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4885471


Thank you so much for this! I'm happily eyeing my bag at work every so often because I really lucked out on this colour/style/condition


----------



## Sunshine mama

valv54 said:


> Vintage compact pouch and my bag bug Redfield. Lol. Cuz spooky season, thats why.
> 
> View attachment 4881014


Great reason! I need to use mine too! Cuz spooky season. That's why.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Halloween prep today.
> 
> View attachment 4880300


Oh my. What a great pairing!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

That com


carterazo said:


> Coach on Coach.
> 
> View attachment 4884306


That color!!! ❤️ ❤️


----------



## pammbw

Going for a sunset boat ride with my vintage Bleeker demi zip clutch in red


----------



## kistae

Mahogany Regina with a borrowed strap from my lunch box zip.


----------



## Teagaggle

Rambler!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Rambler!
> View attachment 4886523


Rambler is a great bag. I use my elm one all the time when we travel. It's lightweight, roomy enough to fit all my essentials, but not so big it overwhelms me. I wish they made more colors with non-brass hardware. Good job finding some pewter!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Rambler is a great bag. I use my elm one all the time when we travel. It's lightweight, roomy enough to fit all my essentials, but not so big it overwhelms me. I wish they made more colors with non-brass hardware. Good job finding some pewter!


You can thank the makers of Sharpie metallic silver paint pens!


----------



## kistae

Large plaza bag in BT.


----------



## Narnanz

kistae said:


> Large plaza bag in BT.
> View attachment 4887180


such a great bag...love mine


----------



## kistae

Narnanz said:


> such a great bag...love mine


It so is! I just got another to rehab haha


----------



## Narnanz

kistae said:


> It so is! I just got another to rehab haha


Addicted!!


----------



## kistae

Narnanz said:


> Addicted!!


Yes! Got into this hobby during the lockdown and am loving it


----------



## Narnanz

kistae said:


> Yes! Got into this hobby during the lockdown and am loving it


Its been a year since I started and Ive now got 33 bags....which is a lot considring it costs more for me to get them than you lucky americans.


----------



## kistae

Narnanz said:


> Its been a year since I started and Ive now got 33 bags....which is a lot considring it costs more for me to get them than you lucky americans.


Hah I'm Singaporean so we're in the same boat in terms of paying more for these bags


----------



## Narnanz

kistae said:


> Hah I'm Singaporean so we're in the same boat in terms of paying more for these bags


Am slightly envious of my American friend here....ok...A lot!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

carterazo said:


> Yes, I really do love this bag. I would like at least one more color.



Wow, you have both the emerald and magenta turn-lock!! I love multiples of a great style...


----------



## MrsGAM

Almost forgot to post my bags of the week!
My Ergo Pocket ZIP and customized Quincy for work:



Then my orange Abbie for a reverse trunk or treat event at my son’s preschool;


----------



## shillinggirl88

Teagaggle said:


> Rambler!
> View attachment 4886523


I have got the same Rambler...LOVE IT!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Teagaggle said:


> You can thank the makers of Sharpie metallic silver paint pens!


OMG I didn't even notice at first - nice job!


----------



## holiday123

Tabby 26 today


----------



## kistae

Monday morning coffee with the bag that started it all i.e. my first rehab


----------



## houseof999

My fall/winter favorite   Tabby Top Handle in Color Block


----------



## Teagaggle

houseof999 said:


> My fall/winter favorite   Tabby Top Handle in Color Block
> 
> View attachment 4890434


Gorgeous combination of bag & accessories!


----------



## elisabettaverde

What‘s a better place to take this delightful tea rose Dinky than the rose garden at the Huntington Gardens in Pasadena?


----------



## houseof999

Teagaggle said:


> Gorgeous combination of bag & accessories!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pammbw said:


> Going for a sunset boat ride with my vintage Bleeker demi zip clutch in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886090


You were so brave!!!


----------



## hachi29

houseof999 said:


> My fall/winter favorite   Tabby Top Handle in Color Block
> 
> View attachment 4890434



OMG. Simply stunning.


----------



## IntheOcean

houseof999 said:


> My fall/winter favorite   Tabby Top Handle in Color Block
> 
> View attachment 4890434


I never thought those colors would go together, but they actually do! Very pretty bag. And wallet, too


----------



## VSOP

I finally moved into my Serra. I rubbed Obenauf on the glove tanned leather to prevent scratches. Since it is black leather I don’t have to worry about making it darker.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

houseof999 said:


> My fall/winter favorite   Tabby Top Handle in Color Block
> 
> View attachment 4890434


Beautiful combination!


----------



## houseof999

It's almost Halloween!


----------



## carterazo

This cuties the last few outings. I keep wanting to use one of my Rogues, but I've bee too lazy. Plus this pretty goes with almost everything.  Lol!


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> This cuties the last few outings. I keep wanting to use one of my Rogues, but I've bee too lazy. Plus this pretty goes with almost everything.  Lol!
> View attachment 4891579
> View attachment 4891579



Fabulous color!


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> Fabulous color!



Thank you! It's darker irl.


----------



## elisabettaverde

houseof999 said:


> It's almost Halloween!
> View attachment 4891285


That is just the best thematic staging!! What is the name of this color?


----------



## elisabettaverde

I’ve haven’t been interested in reading anything about bags since the pandemic started, so here’s my second contribution to pull myself out of the doldrums... Dakotah Satchel.  
I dress carefully for work, and match my accessories for my own satisfaction, even though I might only see 3 or 4 people at the job site all day.


----------



## Narnanz

elisabettaverde said:


> I’ve haven’t been interested in reading anything about bags since the pandemic started, so here’s my second contribution to pull myself out of the doldrums... Dakotah Satchel.
> I dress carefully for work, and match my accessories for my own satisfaction, even though I might only see 3 or 4 people at the job site all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891753
> View attachment 4891751


Thats a lovely colour...very restful.


----------



## baghabitz34

elisabettaverde said:


> I’ve haven’t been interested in reading anything about bags since the pandemic started, so here’s my second contribution to pull myself out of the doldrums... Dakotah Satchel.
> I dress carefully for work, and match my accessories for my own satisfaction, even though I might only see 3 or 4 people at the job site all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891753
> View attachment 4891751


Love this wallet/bag combo!


----------



## LuxePup

From the 2020 Pride collection! I just had to have it.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

elisabettaverde said:


> I’ve haven’t been interested in reading anything about bags since the pandemic started, so here’s my second contribution to pull myself out of the doldrums... Dakotah Satchel.
> I dress carefully for work, and match my accessories for my own satisfaction, even though I might only see 3 or 4 people at the job site all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891753
> View attachment 4891751


Beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> It's almost Halloween!
> View attachment 4891285


How cute!!!


----------



## LaVisioneer

houseof999 said:


> It's almost Halloween!
> View attachment 4891285



This is TDF!!!


----------



## houseof999

elisabettaverde said:


> That is just the best thematic staging!! What is the name of this color?


It's called Vermilion. Sorry for the later reply.


----------



## houseof999

LaVisioneer said:


> This is TDF!!!


Thank you!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Vintage large dinky with fringe


----------



## shillinggirl88

Trying out my new Dinky


----------



## jessica.berman

I just received and moved into my new Cass in Black/Brass.


----------



## elisabettaverde

houseof999 said:


> It's called Vermilion. Sorry for the later reply.


No problem!!!  Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> It's almost Halloween!
> View attachment 4891285


So cute!!!!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Coach on Coach.
> 
> View attachment 4884306


Gorgeous, C!  That's a lovely mask as well.


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> Almost forgot to post my bags of the week!
> My Ergo Pocket ZIP and customized Quincy for work:
> View attachment 4888721
> View attachment 4888720
> 
> Then my orange Abbie for a reverse trunk or treat event at my son’s preschool;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888722


Love the jack-o-lantern charm, Mrs.GAM!


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> It's almost Halloween!
> View attachment 4891285


This is so fun!


----------



## onemissa

I'm using my market tote for the first time. I figured it was perfect for today.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Woven Zoe in orange for Halloween!


----------



## SEWDimples

This cute duffle.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> This cute duffle.


Me too!


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Me too!
> View attachment 4894589


This was my 1st time using this bag. I love it. Light weight and holds enough.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> This was my 1st time using this bag. I love it. Light weight and holds enough.


Yes it is! It's so fun to look at too!


----------



## SEWDimples

shillinggirl88 said:


> Trying out my new Dinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893480


How do you like it? I remember holding the Lavender Signature Dinky in the retail store and the leather was so soft. I ordered Peony Dinky today and I hope it is not cancelled. I still would like Lavender, but it is expensive on resale market.


----------



## kistae

Breakfast with my becket zip (first purple bag from valv54 yay). The side fastening (?) detail is so unique. Love it!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Me too!
> View attachment 4894589



 Love it with the haunted houses!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Love it with the haunted houses!


Thank you! I was at my friend's house for Halloween party. I thought those haunted houses were cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

kistae said:


> Breakfast with my becket zip (first purple bag from valv54 yay). The side fastening (?) detail is so unique. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4894724


I love this bag too. I have it in orange, green and I think black.


----------



## kistae

SEWDimples said:


> I love this bag too. I have it in orange, green and I think black.


Ooo you should share your beautiful trio on the a coach multiples thread. It’ll fit right in


----------



## valv54

kistae said:


> Breakfast with my becket zip (first purple bag from valv54 yay). The side fastening (?) detail is so unique. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 4894724


Oh I love seeing this! So happy you are using her right away!


----------



## kistae

valv54 said:


> Oh I love seeing this! So happy you are using her right away!


Haha yeah couldn’t wait! Thank you!


----------



## valv54

kistae said:


> Haha yeah couldn’t wait! Thank you!


You are very welcome!


----------



## holiday123

Ellie today.


----------



## MrsGAM

I had a cold last week so I didn’t end up going to work and only used 2 bags all week!
Brought my super cute Bellacourt to the dentist:


And my favorite Black Court for Trick or Treating with the kiddos:


----------



## shillinggirl88

Oxblood Nomad


----------



## lovevintagecoach

shillinggirl88 said:


> Oxblood Nomad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895747


I have this bag too !  It is such a gorgeous color


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Nolita wristlet wearing as a crossbody with a little bit of Christmas.


----------



## AnieB

BeachBagGal said:


> My Nolita wristlet wearing as a crossbody with a little bit of Christmas.


Love this idea! I'm going to try it with my Nolitas!


----------



## BeachBagGal

AnieB said:


> Love this idea! I'm going to try it with my Nolitas!


I do it with all my Nolitas.  They make a great small crossbody! Coach sells a thin leather strap that works perfect
or the Dinky straps work well, or whatever you want lol.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My Nolita wristlet wearing as a crossbody with a little bit of Christmas.



What a cute idea to use this as a charm .  Your Nolita is very pretty especially with the stud/hardware detailing.


----------



## tealocean

BeachBagGal said:


> My Nolita wristlet wearing as a crossbody with a little bit of Christmas.


This is cute! I love the little studs on the side!


----------



## IntheOcean

MrsGAM said:


> I had a cold last week so I didn’t end up going to work and only used 2 bags all week!
> Brought my super cute Bellacourt to the dentist:
> View attachment 4895108
> 
> And my favorite Black Court for Trick or Treating with the kiddos:
> View attachment 4895107


The twilly totally transformed the bag. Love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> What a cute idea to use this as a charm .  Your Nolita is very pretty especially with the stud/hardware detailing.


Thanks! My BBW pocketbac holders are my new go to bag accessory.


----------



## BeachBagGal

tealocean said:


> This is cute! I love the little studs on the side!


Thanks! It is one of my favs!


----------



## Chihua5

The bag that my kids refer to as “the bag 2020 threw up on”


----------



## carterazo

Kaffe Fassett voted today.


----------



## inkfade

A pic from a week or so ago, but still wearing my Nomad crossbody in dark cherry! Can't believe I almost sold this bag, and my dark denim!


----------



## kistae

My first binocular style bag. Really liking the pebbled leather from the Sheridan line.


----------



## MKB0925

Coach Shay Hobo in Saddle


----------



## hachi29

Bags of the week

Hadley 21 & Rogue 17


----------



## leatherheather

inkfade said:


> A pic from a week or so ago, but still wearing my Nomad crossbody in dark cherry! Can't believe I almost sold this bag, and my dark denim!
> 
> View attachment 4897256


The color looks incredible. Love that deep red with the dark logo...


----------



## houseof999

Ace 14


----------



## houseof999

I've gone back to the dark side. Still in Halloween mood. ☠️


----------



## LaVisioneer

houseof999 said:


> I've gone back to the dark side. Still in Halloween mood. ☠
> View attachment 4898611



loving all the Halloween this year!


----------



## JenJBS

Madison Hailey.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Madison Hailey.
> 
> View attachment 4898772


It's very hard to get a good picture of this floppy bag but you succeeded. I love that color. I wonder if the Isabelle my daughter took years ago is the same color. I wonder if I'll ever see it again.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> It's very hard to get a good picture of this floppy bag but you succeeded. I love that color. I wonder if the Isabelle my daughter took years ago is the same color. I wonder if I'll ever see it again.



Thank you!


----------



## kistae

Friday with my Rambler  It’s either navy or a faded black and it’s quite lightweight despite the size.


----------



## CPSE

Vintage yellow Regina


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Madison Hailey.
> 
> View attachment 4898772


Your maple leaf decorations are so darn cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Your maple leaf decorations are so darn cute!



Thank you!


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Ellie today.
> 
> View attachment 4895089


Glad to see you are getting use. Mine still sitting on shelf....


----------



## Lee22

Pulled out a never worn oldie but goodie


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Ellie today.
> 
> View attachment 4895089


So cool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> I had a cold last week so I didn’t end up going to work and only used 2 bags all week!
> Brought my super cute Bellacourt to the dentist:
> View attachment 4895108
> 
> And my favorite Black Court for Trick or Treating with the kiddos:
> View attachment 4895107


I      your Bellacourt!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Red manor with cute little lady bug accessories


----------



## IntheOcean

Lee22 said:


> Pulled out a never worn oldie but goodie
> 
> View attachment 4900931


Beautiful Rogue! 



lovevintagecoach said:


> Red Bella court with cute little lady bug accessories
> View attachment 4901523


Super cute SLGs, and they go great with the bag!


----------



## moissydan98

soft parker today with vlad hangin out


----------



## Sunshine mama

CPSE said:


> Vintage yellow Regina
> 
> View attachment 4900098


So sweet!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Madison Hailey.
> 
> View attachment 4898772


I always enjoy your lovely purple bags!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I always enjoy your lovely purple bags!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## holiday123

KF troupe this week.


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> KF troupe this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901704


----------



## whateve

daniellainez67 said:


> soft parker today with vlad hangin out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901585


I love your charm! The colors of that bag are soothing.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I am heading out for a Caribbean vacation and these are the bags that I have selected for the trip:
> 
> - Bleecker Preston Sunglow 30173
> - Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote 14962
> - Audrey Coral Shell Wristlet 47268
> - Surfing Card Holder by Marc Jacobs
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that the weather stays lovely!
> 
> View attachment 4227277
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227279
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227284



I've recently returned from a wonderful Caribbean vacation with perfect weather on St. Croix in the beautiful US Virgin Islands. I carried these same fun beach accessories as shown in the post above from 2018:

- Bleecker Preston Sunglow 30173
- Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote 14962
- Audrey Coral Shell Wristlet 47268
- Surfing Card Holder by Marc Jacobs


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> I've recently returned from a wonderful Caribbean vacation with perfect weather on St. Croix in the beautiful US Virgin Islands. I carried these same fun beach accessories as shown in the post above from 2018:
> 
> - Bleecker Preston Sunglow 30173
> - Pierre Le Tan Umbrella Tote 14962
> - Audrey Coral Shell Wristlet 47268
> - Surfing Card Holder by Marc Jacobs



Glad to hear you were able to enjoy a nice vaca.  Did you take any pretty shots of your bags with gorgeous scenery in the background?


----------



## katev

carterazo said:


> Glad to hear you were able to enjoy a nice vaca.  Did you take any pretty shots of your bags with gorgeous scenery in the background?



I don't think so, but I should have because we had gorgeous weather!


----------



## americandreaming

Hi everyone, hope you're doing well - this is my first time replying to a thread ever, newbie here.

I love Coach bags and my new one arrived today, an early xmas gift to myself, and I'm absolutely overjoyed with it!  Everything about it is perfect for me in terms of matching with outfits and for my daily use.

I'm petite so when my bags come with a crossbody strap, I usually remove it and only use the shorter shoulder strap; I even took my Kira crossbody to the store to have holes punched but they could only fit one hole in before it messed with the design and I just have to accept crossbody bags not falling on my body at the level I'd like.  However, when I tried on the swinger using the crossbody strap at its shortest length, it fell at the PERFECT level at my hip!  I can now use either strap perfectly!  

My order came with a complimentary turnlock cardholder which I love too - I needed a new cardholder and this one is perfect for keeping my four essential cards in.  I chose black to match my bag but could only find a midnight navy colour online to attach.

Before this bag, I used the Chelsea in midnight navy.  I will still use it but, as you can tell, I'm totally smitten with my new Swinger!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

americandreaming said:


> Hi everyone, hope you're doing well - this is my first time replying to a thread ever, newbie here.
> 
> I love Coach bags and my new one arrived today, an early xmas gift to myself, and I'm absolutely overjoyed with it!  Everything about it is perfect for me in terms of matching with outfits and for my daily use.
> 
> I'm petite so when my bags come with a crossbody strap, I usually remove it and only use the shorter shoulder strap; I even took my Kira crossbody to the store to have holes punched but they could only fit one hole in before it messed with the design and I just have to accept crossbody bags not falling on my body at the level I'd like.  However, when I tried on the swinger using the crossbody strap at its shortest length, it fell at the PERFECT level at my hip!  I can now use either strap perfectly!
> 
> My order came with a complimentary turnlock cardholder which I love too - I needed a new cardholder and this one is perfect for keeping my four essential cards in.  I chose black to match my bag but could only find a midnight navy colour online to attach.
> 
> Before this bag, I used the Chelsea in midnight navy.  I will still use it but, as you can tell, I'm totally smitten with my new Swinger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902266
> View attachment 4902270


Welcome! A beautiful bag and really nice card holder!


----------



## moissydan98

whateve said:


> I love your charm! The colors of that bag are soothing.


thank you so much! i love this bag for autumn


----------



## carterazo

americandreaming said:


> Hi everyone, hope you're doing well - this is my first time replying to a thread ever, newbie here.
> 
> I love Coach bags and my new one arrived today, an early xmas gift to myself, and I'm absolutely overjoyed with it!  Everything about it is perfect for me in terms of matching with outfits and for my daily use.
> 
> I'm petite so when my bags come with a crossbody strap, I usually remove it and only use the shorter shoulder strap; I even took my Kira crossbody to the store to have holes punched but they could only fit one hole in before it messed with the design and I just have to accept crossbody bags not falling on my body at the level I'd like.  However, when I tried on the swinger using the crossbody strap at its shortest length, it fell at the PERFECT level at my hip!  I can now use either strap perfectly!
> 
> My order came with a complimentary turnlock cardholder which I love too - I needed a new cardholder and this one is perfect for keeping my four essential cards in.  I chose black to match my bag but could only find a midnight navy colour online to attach.
> 
> Before this bag, I used the Chelsea in midnight navy.  I will still use it but, as you can tell, I'm totally smitten with my new Swinger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902266
> View attachment 4902270



Very nice, congrats!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Error


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Error


----------



## houseof999

Carried the Carmine Dinky almost a week. Time to switch out.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Carried the Carmine Dinky almost a week. Time to switch out.
> View attachment 4903797


Love the color and your emoji fob!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Carried the Carmine Dinky almost a week. Time to switch out.
> View attachment 4903797



Such a bright, cheerful color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today and until I return from NC


----------



## AnieB

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today and until I return from NC


Love the strap!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

AnieB said:


> Love the strap!


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Just received the Elise satchel in sunlight.


----------



## Lee22




----------



## kistae

Grabbing a quick bite with my mahogany Plaza


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question,  but does anyone have this bag, and if so, how do you like it?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today and until I return from NC


Nice strap! Have a safe trip!


----------



## valv54

Todays bag, vintage compact pouch in saddle.


----------



## Glttglam

Going to use my Elise satchel in sunlight for the first time.


----------



## holiday123

Turnlock crossbody today


----------



## Teagaggle

Pine!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Turnlock crossbody today
> 
> View attachment 4906206


Oh I love this combo!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Pine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906222


Your twilly looks cute on Cassie!


----------



## LaVisioneer

holiday123 said:


> Turnlock crossbody today
> 
> View attachment 4906206



ooh, I like this strap! It’s a crossbody strap?



Teagaggle said:


> Pine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906222



I second others: this is so pretty with the snow leopard scarf!


----------



## Narnanz

Small plaza on a little trip


----------



## holiday123

LaVisioneer said:


> ooh, I like this strap! It’s a crossbody strap?
> 
> 
> 
> I second others: this is so pretty with the snow leopard scarf!


Yes it's crossbody.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatstr


holiday123 said:


> Turnlock crossbody today
> 
> View attachment 4906206
> 
> That strap is on my waitlist


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Pine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906222


I just LOVE the way you tie your scarves!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Teagaggle said:


> Pine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906222


I LOVE the color Pine!  Especially with this hardware. 


Narnanz said:


> Small plaza on a little trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906370


That strap totally changes the look of the bag!  Great combo


----------



## Bagmedic

lovevintagecoach said:


> Vintage large dinky with fringe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892981


Never knew they did one with fringe! Love it!


----------



## Katinahat

katev said:


> I don't think so, but I should have because we had gorgeous weather!


So jealous of your amazing holiday (and your bag)! Can’t remember when I last saw the sun let alone went on holiday. It’s cold and dark now where I live and we aren’t allowed beyond the city limits unless it’s for work!

One day, I’m thinking of which bags to take with me already...


----------



## Katinahat

holiday123 said:


> Turnlock crossbody today
> 
> View attachment 4906206


Love the strap!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Coach Willis


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Cassie ....


----------



## JenJBS

Madison Hailey today.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Narnanz said:


> Small plaza on a little trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906370


Great bag and photo, I love it !!


----------



## houseof999

Just moved into my new bluebell Willis 18.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Just moved into my new bluebell Willis 18.
> View attachment 4908330


OMG!!! THIS  is the cutest ever!!!
Love it with the cat!!!!!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG!!! THIS  is the cutest ever!!!
> Love it with the cat!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Bagmedic said:


> Never knew they did one with fringe! Love it!


Thanks !  It is a refurbished one that coach did with Barney’s.  I of course got mine second hand !  Lol. I love her though , anything with fringe sucks me right in !


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Just moved into my new bluebell Willis 18.
> View attachment 4908330


Love this and esp.  with your cute fob!


----------



## katev

I'm a little late this year but it's still Fall so I've moved into my Colorblock Workwear Rhyder!


----------



## Glttglam

Still using my Elise Satchel in Sunlight.


----------



## Glttglam

Just received the Coach Lora Carryall 30 in confetti pink but not sure when I will use it just yet.


----------



## Antonia

I know this is for Coach bags but thought I'd post my 1941 70s inspired Western leather coat.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I know this is for Coach bags but thought I'd post my 1941 70s inspired Western leather coat.
> View attachment 4909414



That coat is TDF!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> That coat is TDF!


Thank you so much @JenJBS


----------



## couchette

Beautiful!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Tha


Antonia said:


> I know this is for Coach bags but thought I'd post my 1941 70s inspired Western leather coat.
> View attachment 4909414


That coat is great! ❤️


----------



## shoes+handbags

Antonia said:


> I know this is for Coach bags but thought I'd post my 1941 70s inspired Western leather coat.
> View attachment 4909414


Thank you for sharing! The coat is beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

BeachBagGal said:


> Tha
> 
> That coat is great! ❤


Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

shoes+handbags said:


> Thank you for sharing! The coat is beautiful!


Thank you so much!  I don't get to wear it as often as I like for one reason or another (too warm, too cold or rainy) but this morning I thought, get that coat out of the closet-lol!


----------



## carterazo

Antonia said:


> I know this is for Coach bags but thought I'd post my 1941 70s inspired Western leather coat.
> View attachment 4909414



Fabulous coat!  It looks great on you. Enjoy!


----------



## Antonia

carterazo said:


> Fabulous coat!  It looks great on you. Enjoy!


Thank you @carterazo


----------



## carterazo

Rogue in DD with a  KS fob. I paired it with this lovely tea rose clutch  as my wallet.


----------



## baghabitz34

Snake Tabby today. Happy Friday!


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Rogue in DD with a  KS fob. I paired it with this lovely tea rose clutch  as my wallet.
> View attachment 4910126


What a beautiful set! I especially love your tea roses!


----------



## tealocean

Antonia said:


> I know this is for Coach bags but thought I'd post my 1941 70s inspired Western leather coat.
> View attachment 4909414


That leather looks so good! I like your coat and shoes!


----------



## Antonia

tealocean said:


> That leather looks so good! I like your coat and shoes!


Thank you!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Finally using my bagcharm I bought this summer during the sale


----------



## Kylie M

Coach Cassie 19!  
It’s perrrrfect!! 
The size, layout and the chain straps... Hello, it just works and I think everyone needs this bag!! Do yourself a favour and buy one ASAP!! Mine is black/ghw. Love  and super adorable!


----------



## kistae

Taking a break from packing with my BT lunch box zip


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink frame bag with cherries on top.


----------



## houseof999

Off to brunch on this rainy Sunday


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink frame bag with cherries on top.
> View attachment 4911847


Love those cherries on top, what a cute bag! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Love those cherries on top, what a cute bag! ❤


Thank you!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Off to brunch on this rainy Sunday
> 
> View attachment 4911929


I love this in this metallic color!


----------



## Teagaggle

houseof999 said:


> Off to brunch on this rainy Sunday
> 
> View attachment 4911929


One of my favorite! Love the twilly!


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> I love this in this metallic color!


Thank you!   



Teagaggle said:


> One of my favorite! Love the twilly!


Thank you! I was inspired by your twilly wrapping.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink frame bag with cherries on top.
> View attachment 4911847


Every time I see pictures of your cute bag, I get pangs of regret for not getting this bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Every time I see pictures of your cute bag, I get pangs of regret for not getting this bag.


Thank you,  and I know exactly what you mean!
Sometimes I buy a bag so that I won't regret it later.


----------



## houseof999

Post office run with Rambler's Legacy


	

		
			
		

		
	
Rambler's Legacy.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Post office run with Rambler's Legacy
> View attachment 4912860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambler's Legacy.



Beautiful car seat for your Rambler.  It’s nice and kinda special to have non-black class seats nowadays


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful car seat for your Rambler.  It’s nice and kinda special to have non-black class seats nowadays


Thank you! What color is your seat? I can't imagine sitting on hot black leather in summer.
ETA: NM. Just saw your car seat on another thread!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just playing around mixing and matching.
I have no place to go today other than for a pickup errand.


----------



## NikkiTheVet

Forest Green Logan at work today!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Just playing around mixing and matching.
> I have no place to go today other than for a pickup errand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913445



Pretty bag! And I love the strawberry charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Pretty bag! And I love the strawberry charm!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

SSSSM — I love this pretty bag/charm combo .



Sunshine mama said:


> Just playing around mixing and matching.
> I have no place to go today other than for a pickup errand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913445




 Yoda Best cup 



DSMommy said:


> Forest Green Logan at work today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913498


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful car seat for your Rambler.  It’s nice and kinda special to have non-black class seats nowadays


Honestly I don't think I have ever been in a vehicle with black interior...I rarely see them where I live.  Not saying it doesn't exist, but def isn't common.  I would say gray or beige is more common.


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Honestly I don't think I have ever been in a vehicle with black interior...I rarely see them where I live.  Not saying it doesn't exist, but def isn't common.  I would say gray or beige is more common.



 Interesting .  My last car had beige seats and my current car has black seats.  It seems like I see more black seats than grey/beige on the various passenger threads I follow.  I prefer a non-black color myself.  Maybe it’s a regional difference


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> SSSSM — I love this pretty bag/charm combo .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoda Best cup


Thank you!


----------



## MaryThorpe

Coach Rogue 3rd Gen in Metallic with some charms


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Interesting .  My last car had beige seats and my current car has black seats.  It seems like I see more black seats than grey/beige on the various passenger threads I follow.  I prefer a non-black color myself.  Maybe it’s a regional difference


It seems like white cars always have black interiors around here, and there are more white cars than anything else. It does seem a poor choice since they get so hot. I think sports cars usually have black seats. I think the seats in our silver car are gray but I can't swear to it.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> It seems like white cars always have black interiors around here, and there are more white cars than anything else. It does seem a poor choice since they get so hot. I think sports cars usually have black seats. I think the seats in our silver car are gray but I can't swear to it.



Sorry all for off topic . Dark/charcoal gray cars are real popular here and most/all of them have black seats.


----------



## Lee22

Antonia said:


> I know this is for Coach bags but thought I'd post my 1941 70s inspired Western leather coat.
> View attachment 4909414


Lovely


----------



## Glttglam

About to use my Lora Carryall 30 in confetti pink for the first time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This micro Sierra itching to get out.  Right now it's sitting next to its big cousin.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> This micro Sierra itching to get out.  Right now it's sitting next to its big cousin.
> View attachment 4914911


What a pretty combo! They look like they’re made to go together.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> What a pretty combo! They look like they’re made to go together.


Thank you! I thought so too!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This micro Sierra itching to get out.  Right now it's sitting next to its big cousin.
> View attachment 4914911



So cute!   Love them together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So cute!   Love them together!


Thank you!!


----------



## kistae

Black Oliver that I’d be using along with my Rambler and Regina for the next few weeks since everything else is boxed up 


adding a close up side shot because that’s my fave detail in the Oliver ✌️


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new circle bag.  I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My new circle bag.  I LOVE it!!!
> View attachment 4916420



Love it — think I may need to add a Circle bag to my collection


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love it — think I may need to add a Circle bag to my collection


Thank you.
And yes! We can be twins!
BTW, this particular bag's workmanship is something else! 
It's amazing inside and out!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> My new circle bag.  I LOVE it!!!
> View attachment 4916420


That’s cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> That’s cute!!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Have a great weekend, my Coach friends


----------



## houseof999

Carried my brand new rust courier yesterday. Switched out the original strap for a longer one from the Berkeley drawstring and voila it's crossbody!


----------



## houseof999

Went out shopping for some spring plants this morning with the Heather gray saddle bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Have a great weekend, my Coach friends
> 
> View attachment 4916581


Love that green!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Carried my brand new rust courier yesterday. Switched out the original strap for a longer one from the Berkeley drawstring and voila it's crossbody!
> View attachment 4916614


Loving this perfect fall color bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Went out shopping for some spring plants this morning with the Heather gray saddle bag.
> View attachment 4916617


Spring plants?? What’d you get?


----------



## baghabitz34

DSMommy said:


> Forest Green Logan at work today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913498


The bag is cute, but I love the mug


----------



## Lake Effect

Vintage rust Saddle Bag, Large this week. I'll be moving into my reds soon!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that green!


Thank you BBG


----------



## Moxisox

Taking my navy Cassie out for the first time today!


----------



## Teagaggle

Field Tote from Macys...snagged it @ $350 before the price hike.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> Field Tote from Macys...snagged it @ $350 before the price hike.
> View attachment 4918509


That charm is perfect for the bag!


----------



## baghabitz34

Teagaggle said:


> Field Tote from Macys...snagged it @ $350 before the price hike.
> View attachment 4918509


Charm looks perfect on the bag!

I did the same - bought mine from Macy’s for $350 too. New ones are more $ and don’t have the pouch.


----------



## Punkkitten

Coach Rambler 16 that i customized with vintage pins, conchos and rivets...
And everything I carried for errands....


----------



## Sunshine mama

Watermelon coin purse.


----------



## Mistyfang

Punkkitten said:


> Coach Rambler 16 that i customized with vintage pins, conchos and rivets...
> And everything I carried for errands....


I love your customization


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Iamminda

Inspired by Narnanz’s Legacy beauty, I pulled out one of my Legacy Duffles today .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Narnanz’s Legacy beauty, I pulled out one of my Legacy Duffles today .
> 
> View attachment 4919729



I absolutely love that color!         Beautiful bag, Minda!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Narnanz’s Legacy beauty, I pulled out one of my Legacy Duffles today .
> 
> View attachment 4919729


I LOOOVE this color!!! What a great bag too!


----------



## Narnanz

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Narnanz’s Legacy beauty, I pulled out one of my Legacy Duffles today .
> 
> View attachment 4919729


Love this colour...its fabulous


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies . Seeing N’s lemon beauty reminded me of all the pretty colors of the 2012 Legacy Line (like ultraviolet and fuschia, etc)



JenJBS said:


> I absolutely love that color!         Beautiful bag, Minda!





BeachBagGal said:


> I LOOOVE this color!!! What a great bag too!





Narnanz said:


> Love this colour...its fabulous


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Have a great weekend, my Coach friends
> 
> View attachment 4916581



I hadn't seen this beauty in a long time.  This is yummy smooshy leather.


----------



## carterazo

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4919583



One on the most beautiful yellows Coach has made. Love it!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Narnanz’s Legacy beauty, I pulled out one of my Legacy Duffles today .
> 
> View attachment 4919729



This color makes me smile. Perfect pick-me -up for the times we are all going through.


----------



## Kiltlady

Red City Bag. I need to refurbish it and am looking for red cream? dye? Or whatever to fix the worn corners. Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4919583


Going somewhere fun with you beautiful yellow bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Narnanz’s Legacy beauty, I pulled out one of my Legacy Duffles today .
> 
> View attachment 4919729


Oh this green bag with your red-ish top!!! So festive!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you, ladies .  This color has grown on me for sure over the years .  



carterazo said:


> This color makes me smile. Perfect pick-me -up for the times we are all going through.






Sunshine mama said:


> Oh this green bag with your red-ish top!!! So festive!


----------



## whateve

Kiltlady said:


> Red City Bag. I need to refurbish it and am looking for red cream? dye? Or whatever to fix the worn corners. Thanks!


Visit our rehab club: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/
If you haven't already washed and conditioned it, that might be all you need to do.


----------



## baghabitz34

Carrying the lovely oxblood rivet Rogue. Happy Friday!


----------



## holiday123

Turnlock crossbody today with tabby charm I picked up. Also got a few more masks. Coach masks are pretty comfortable and I've started wearing them instead of the surgical masks o get at work.


----------



## Lake Effect

This is one of my favorite vintage Coach finds, Plaza Large.


----------



## Caspin22

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Narnanz’s Legacy beauty, I pulled out one of my Legacy Duffles today .
> 
> View attachment 4919729



Over the years, I've owned this bag in many colors (currently all I still have is Cobalt and Violet (not UV and not Marine, it was a rare color), but I've never had Emerald in my hot little hands.  It's gorgeous!!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Turnlock crossbody today with tabby charm I picked up. Also got a few more masks. Coach masks are pretty comfortable and I've started wearing them instead of the surgical masks o get at work.
> 
> View attachment 4921550


I love the burnished look of your crossbody, and that Tabby charm is adorable!


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> I love the burnished look of your crossbody, and that Tabby charm is adorable!


Thank you. This tabby charm is actually really handy. I went to get the parker one too, but it didn't have the back pocket this one does so I got a different pouch instead.


----------



## Iamminda

Caspin22 said:


> Over the years, I've owned this bag in many colors (currently all I still have is Cobalt and Violet (not UV and not Marine, it was a rare color), but I've never had Emerald in my hot little hands.  It's gorgeous!!



Me too, I had so many of these before but am down to a few now.  Funny, you mentioned Cobalt.  Years ago, a TPFer posted that JAX had a limited number of emerald and cobalt available.  I couldn’t decide on which one since I have never seen them before.  Not sure why I picked emerald since blue is more probably more versatile.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Me too, I had so many of these before but am down to a few now.  Funny, you mentioned Cobalt.  Years ago, a TPFer posted that JAX had a limited number of emerald and cobalt available.  I couldn’t decide on which one since I have never seen them before.  Not sure why I picked emerald since blue is more probably more versatile.


I love blue, but in this case, I love the emerald more.


----------



## houseof999

Rambler's Legacy today.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

New to me Metallic Quinn with a fabulous woven strap from Coach that arrived yesterday!


----------



## CatePNW

My new Dreamer Shoulder Bag from FOS, I  love ❤️ her!


----------



## holiday123

Luvpurplepurses said:


> New to me Metallic Quinn with a fabulous woven strap from Coach that arrived yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926408


Isn't that strap great? I love how you accessorized it with the tea rose charm!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Isn't that strap great? I love how you accessorized it with the tea rose charm!


Thank you! I absolutely love this strap!


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Turnlock crossbody today with tabby charm I picked up. Also got a few more masks. Coach masks are pretty comfortable and I've started wearing them instead of the surgical masks o get at work.
> 
> View attachment 4921550


This is cute.  I wanted that charm and now it's sold out.


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> This is cute.  I wanted that charm and now it's sold out.


I'm betting there's still some in stores. Las Vegas forum shops had a few a couple days ago, unless they ended up fulfilling online orders. Not sure if store and online inventory are merged or not. They also had a couple tabby 26 variations that aren't showing as available online.


----------



## CPSE

Rambler in hibiscus today


----------



## inkfade

An old pic, but Nomad crossbody in dark denim with same set up with the MJ strap and Rexy carabiner:




Had been wearing my Nomad crossbody in dark cherry for almost two months straight and decided with the cold weather the blue might be a little more appropriate.


----------



## MahoganyQT

This cutie!


----------



## holiday123

Tabby 26


----------



## chocolateolive

Handpainted legacy duffle in cognac!

@houseofkkz for more pics ✌


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Nomad ....


----------



## carterazo

KF beauty for a quick outing over the weekend. I love this bag!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## JenJBS

Madison Hailey today.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Madison Hailey today.
> 
> View attachment 4930588


Pretty color .  You have such great home decor pieces.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Pretty color .  You have such great home decor pieces.



Thank you, Minda!    I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

JenJBS said:


> Madison Hailey today.
> 
> View attachment 4930588


Gorgeous color!


----------



## JenJBS

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

carterazo said:


> KF beauty for a quick outing over the weekend. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930102


So gorgeous!  Love this style, both in print and regular leather. Really well-designed bag.


----------



## baghabitz34

Taupe Charlie Bucket today


----------



## carterazo

IntheOcean said:


> So gorgeous!  Love this style, both in print and regular leather. Really well-designed bag.


Thank you! I agree.  I wish I had noticed this line earlier.  It's fabulous!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

carterazo said:


> KF beauty for a quick outing over the weekend. I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930102


So funny, I was thinking of pulling out this bag because it’s so festive. Then I log on to purse forum to see what everyone else is wearing these days. This is the first post I see!  I love kaffe print!


----------



## artax two

Keeping it simple with Charlie Blue and Prancer today.


----------



## MKB0925

artax two said:


> Keeping it simple with Charlie Blue and Prancer today.
> View attachment 4931948


Love Prancer!


----------



## JenJBS

There are three bags I own duplicates of (all in different colors). Madison Hailey is one of them. Love this style!


----------



## carterazo

Birthdayconfetti said:


> So funny, I was thinking of pulling out this bag because it’s so festive. Then I log on to purse forum to see what everyone else is wearing these days. This is the first post I see!  I love kaffe print!


I hope you pulled yours out and enjoyed it.


----------



## houseof999

Took my courier to run errands


----------



## houseof999

Metallic camera bag


----------



## lovevintagecoach

houseof999 said:


> Metallic camera bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934019


I love your green and purple cherries !


----------



## houseof999

lovevintagecoach said:


> I love your green and purple cherries !



Thank you!


----------



## Teagaggle

This is not a black & white photo...
Granite Cassie. Used a black scarf to tone down the coolness of the grey.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> This is not a black & white photo...
> Granite Cassie. Used a black scarf to tone down the coolness of the grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935218


Looks good on there!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> This is not a black & white photo...
> Granite Cassie. Used a black scarf to tone down the coolness of the grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935218


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MahoganyQT said:


> This cutie!
> View attachment 4928986


What is this called?


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sunshine mama said:


> What is this called?


It’s the Marlie, a very affordable coach outlet bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MahoganyQT said:


> It’s the Marlie, a very affordable coach outlet bag.


Thank you.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Custom Chelsea Champlain Willis


----------



## artax two

Haven't gone anywhere all month, and not going anywhere for Christmas. But I had to at the very least put these pieces together, since I bought the red Court and been planning this little ensemble since January.


----------



## SEWDimples

lovevintagecoach said:


> Custom Chelsea Champlain Willis
> View attachment 4935814


Congrats! This is a unique bag. I love Chelsea's work.



artax two said:


> Haven't gone anywhere all month, and not going anywhere for Christmas. But I had to at the very least put these pieces together, since I bought the red Court and been planning this little ensemble since January.
> 
> View attachment 4935907


Perfect color bag and charms for the holidays.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

artax two said:


> Haven't gone anywhere all month, and not going anywhere for Christmas. But I had to at the very least put these pieces together, since I bought the red Court and been planning this little ensemble since January.
> 
> View attachment 4935907


Perfect for Christmas! Especially love your reindeer!


----------



## artax two

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This is a unique bag. I love Chelsea's work.
> 
> 
> Perfect color bag and charms for the holidays.





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Perfect for Christmas! Especially love your reindeer!


Thank you both!


----------



## whateve

lovevintagecoach said:


> Custom Chelsea Champlain Willis
> View attachment 4935814


This is amazing! Did she do the lacing and sewing too?


----------



## lovevintagecoach

whateve said:


> This is amazing! Did she do the lacing and sewing too?


Thank you !  A friend of hers did the leather work.  It is to die for in person !


----------



## BeachBagGal

For outside din and Xmas celebration with my bestie.... ❤️


----------



## qann77

Using this cute small Rambler (16?) today. Really fond of Coach’s gloved tanned leather.... so soft.. and the leather smell so nice..... pity it gets scratched easily.


----------



## CodyVT

artax two said:


> Haven't gone anywhere all month, and not going anywhere for Christmas. But I had to at the very least put these pieces together, since I bought the red Court and been planning this little ensemble since January.
> 
> View attachment 4935907


It's wonderful. Love it!


----------



## artax two

CodyVT said:


> It's wonderful. Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Beechwood tabby  goes with everything


----------



## Teagaggle

Taupe Lora 30 w snowflake outlet charm.


----------



## CodyVT

Teagaggle said:


> Taupe Lora 30 w snowflake outlet charm.
> View attachment 4937218


Beautiful charm! And hello to Mr. Gnome.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Taupe Lora 30 w snowflake outlet charm.
> View attachment 4937218


That charm looks so sweet on your Lora!


----------



## MKB0925

Teagaggle said:


> Taupe Lora 30 w snowflake outlet charm.
> View attachment 4937218


Love your bag and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## CoachFan73

Fall multi-color signature tote & accessories w/charm from peach palmetto


----------



## Teagaggle

MKB0925 said:


> Love your bag and Merry Christmas!!


Thank you! 
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Coach Cassie Christmas present to myself is going out for a spin today! ❤️  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## CodyVT

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Coach Cassie Christmas present to myself is going out for a spin today! ❤  Merry Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937686


It's a beauty, and very festive. Have fun! I might order one too, once the post office digs out if the Christmas rush.


----------



## holiday123

Duffle 20 and metallic card case for some festive colors. Need to find my snowman ☃️ fob.


----------



## CodyVT

I have the festive party cat city tote, although it might be better for New Year's Eve


----------



## BeachBagGal

CodyVT said:


> It's a beauty, and very festive. Have fun! I might order one too, once the post office digs out if the Christmas rush.


Thanks! I’m loving it!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Coach Cassie Christmas present to myself is going out for a spin today! ❤  Merry Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937686



Hope you enjoyed using this black beauty for Christmas


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Hope you enjoyed using this black beauty for Christmas


Thanks Minda! I did!


----------



## LaVisioneer

BeachBagGal said:


> For outside din and Xmas celebration with my bestie.... ❤
> 
> View attachment 4936169



oh I love that gingerbread (hand sanitizer?) key chain! May I ask where it is from?


----------



## BeachBagGal

LaVisioneer said:


> oh I love that gingerbread (hand sanitizer?) key chain! May I ask where it is from?


Thx! Bath and Body Works


----------



## couchette

holiday123 said:


> Duffle 20 and metallic card case for some festive colors. Need to find my snowman ☃ fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937775


----------



## couchette

Ohhh LOVE this Duffle 20 bag so much.Gorgeous


----------



## Lake Effect

lovevintagecoach said:


> Custom Chelsea Champlain Willis
> View attachment 4935814


Fabulous! I have a few dozen vintage bags and have yet to get a Willis. I just can't pull the trigger. However, this is a Willis!!! Thanks for posting and enjoy. 
Waiting for Coach.com to offer something like this in 3, 2, 1 . . .


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Lake Effect said:


> Fabulous! I have a few dozen vintage bags and have yet to get a Willis. I just can't pull the trigger. However, this is a Willis!!! Thanks for posting and enjoy.
> Waiting for Coach.com to offer something like this in 3, 2, 1 . . .


Thank you ! She is pretty special .  You should get a Willis, it is one of my favorite styles .  I currently have 4 of them


----------



## Lake Effect

lovevintagecoach said:


> Thank you ! She is pretty special .  You should get a Willis, it is one of my favorite styles .  I currently have 4 of them


And no doubt, the Willis is a great style. I guess with having so many other bags to choose from, I am waiting for the one that says _Yes!_ The fringe and flap detail on your is outstanding!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Teagaggle said:


> This is not a black & white photo...
> Granite Cassie. Used a black scarf to tone down the coolness of the grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935218


Such a beautiful combination! 


holiday123 said:


> Duffle 20 and metallic card case for some festive colors. Need to find my snowman ☃ fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937775


True Christmas colors!


----------



## holiday123

Changing into saddle duffle for a short work week, then back to something sparkly for New Year's.


----------



## baghabitz34

Black Charlie Bucket with Rexy strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

The pink Frame bag.


----------



## VSOP

Sunshine mama said:


> The pink Frame bag.
> View attachment 4939834




This can be an ad! Beautiful shot.


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSOP said:


> This can be an ad! Beautiful shot.


Thank you!


----------



## SLI1

Coach Courier Satchel


----------



## baghabitz34

Coach Field Tote today


----------



## Chihua5

cashin tote 22 with Rexy!


----------



## Teagaggle

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4940624
> Coach Field Tote today


This is one of my favorite bag purchases this year. I love it an unexpected amount! I wish more had the dark hardware.


----------



## baghabitz34

Teagaggle said:


> This is one of my favorite bag purchases this year. I love it an unexpected amount! I wish more had the dark hardware.


Glad you found something you really love .I just started using mine but I am enjoying it too. It’s the perfect size for an everyday bag. Already eyeing the red leather one!


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Coach Rambler in Mahogany


----------



## Paris Girl

Lake Effect said:


> Fabulous! I have a few dozen vintage bags and have yet to get a Willis. I just can't pull the trigger. However, this is a Willis!!! Thanks for posting and enjoy.
> Waiting for Coach.com to offer something like this in 3, 2, 1 . . .


Omg! You have to get a Willis! I own many vintage bags but Willis 9927 is my favorite. I own 34 vintage Willis and 4 of the new 1941 Willis. I’ve got almost every color ever made including different hardware/color combinations and a custom rust Willis. I need to take a more current photo. This is outdated. That is really a fun custom Willis bag you found!


----------



## Lake Effect

Paris Girl said:


> Omg! You have to get a Willis! I own many vintage bags but Willis 9927 is my favorite. I own 34 vintage Willis and 4 of the new 1941 Willis. I’ve got almost every color ever made including different hardware/color combinations and a custom rust Willis. I need to take a more current photo. This is outdated. That is really a fun custom Willis bag you found!


Lol I have plenty of bags for now. I do have a beautiful BT Winnie I found at, of all places,  a flea market. That will do until I find that special Willis. This Willis could make me think of going the custom route!


----------



## Paris Girl

Lake Effect said:


> Lol I have plenty of bags for now. I do have a beautiful BT Winnie I found at, of all places,  a flea market. That will do until I find that special Willis. This Willis could make me think of going the custom route!


Believe me, I have plenty of bags! At least 450 (vintage and new) by now though I know better than to count them. Lol! The first Coach bag I remember noticing was a navy Willis a coworker had in my office around 1993. I wanted one and even though I could afford it, I thought it cost way too much to justify spending that kind of money on a handbag. They were 4-5 times what a basic leather department store bag cost at the time. So I didn’t get my first Willis until Coach released it again 2012. Those were a bit lighter leather but I was happy to get a black one. I did not discover vintage Coach until Coach began selling restored bags last year. I bought my first vintage Coach, a mint camel Willis, Sept 1999.

I also have two Winnies, one is a red NWT and one is a navy color. They are so cute I couldn’t resist but they are so small I’ve never used either one. They just decorate my handbag room. You lucked out finding one at a flea market! For me, the Willis is exactly the right size and style. Plus I love the adjustable crossbody strap. Here’s my red Winnie.


----------



## valv54

Today is purple Prairie day!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

valv54 said:


> Today is purple Prairie day!
> 
> View attachment 4941623


Sooooo pretty!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Lake Effect said:


> Lol I have plenty of bags for now. I do have a beautiful BT Winnie I found at, of all places,  a flea market. That will do until I find that special Willis. This Willis could make me think of going the custom route!


I have 2 custom Willis bags, both are painted by Chelsea.  I really love Willis ..... I can’t bring myself to move out of the fringe one !  I have a bt Winnie too! They are so cute


----------



## holiday123

Leather sequins pouch tonight. My goal is to make it to midnight.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Paris Girl said:


> Believe me, I have plenty of bags! At least 450 (vintage and new) by now though I know better than to count them. Lol! The first Coach bag I remember noticing was a navy Willis a coworker had in my office around 1993. I wanted one and even though I could afford it, I thought it cost way too much to justify spending that kind of money on a handbag. They were 4-5 times what a basic leather department store bag cost at the time. So I didn’t get my first Willis until Coach released it again 2012. Those were a bit lighter leather but I was happy to get a black one. I did not discover vintage Coach until Coach began selling restored bags last year. I bought my first vintage Coach, a mint camel Willis, Sept 1999.
> 
> I also have two Winnies, one is a red NWT and one is a navy color. They are so cute I couldn’t resist but they are so small I’ve never used either one. They just decorate my handbag room. You lucked out finding one at a flea market! For me, the Willis is exactly the right size and style. Plus I love the adjustable crossbody strap. Here’s my red Winnie.


Your display of bags looks like a wreath!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

lovevintagecoach said:


> I have 2 custom Willis bags, both are painted by Chelsea.  I really love Willis ..... I can’t bring myself to move out of the fringe one !  I have a bt Winnie too! They are so cute


I don't blame you! That is one gorgeous bag. When Coach did the Colette or Barney's Colab back a few years they did fringe on a vintage bag, maybe a Pocket or Convertible Clutch, which really caught my eye. I am most definitely saving a pic of your bag. The Willis is a beautiful style, but I have so many bags, I just haven't seen one I want to pull the trigger on. But maybe custom is the way to go . . .
Enjoy that gorgeous  bag


----------



## Paris Girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Your display of bags looks like a wreath!!!


I just realized I have a typo in my original post! My first vintage Coach acquisition was 2019 not 1999. Only been collecting vintage Coach a little over a year. Good thing because I would’ve needed a separate handbag house instead of a handbag room in my house. Lol!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Lake Effect said:


> I don't blame you! That is one gorgeous bag. When Coach did the Colette or Barney's Colab back a few years they did fringe on a vintage bag, maybe a Pocket or Convertible Clutch, which really caught my eye. I am most definitely saving a pic of your bag. The Willis is a beautiful style, but I have so many bags, I just haven't seen one I want to pull the trigger on. But maybe custom is the way to go . . .
> Enjoy that gorgeous  bag


I have that fringe bag !  It is a vintage dinky , I love that one too !!  I think I have a fringe vintage coach problem !!  Lol


----------



## Lake Effect

lovevintagecoach said:


> I have that fringe bag !  It is a vintage dinky , I love that one too !!  I think I have a fringe vintage coach problem !!  Lol


Okay, yes! That is a problem I can get behind. Seriously though, your Willis is making me think that maybe a custom vintage bag is the way to go. I love the added material (snakeskin?) to the flap as well. The way the contrast pops . . .


----------



## Lake Effect

lovevintagecoach said:


> I have that fringe bag !  It is a vintage dinky , I love that one too !!  I think I have a fringe vintage coach problem !!  Lol


I just did a search and saved that bag too lol. Coach called it a Dinky, but the actual vintage Dinky was a bit smaller. Yours is either a Pocket Purse or Convertible Clutch. If I had to guess, it is the CC, which has corner seams on the bottom of the main compartment, which the Pocket does not. When Coach did the collab, as well as the recently offered restored bags, from a marketing standpoint, it was probably easier just to call all the small flap styles Dinky, as opposed to the actual name of the vintage style.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Lake Effect said:


> Okay, yes! That is a problem I can get behind. Seriously though, your Willis is making me think that maybe a custom vintage bag is the way to go. I love the added material (snakeskin?) to the flap as well. The way the contrast pops . . .


Yes, it is snakeskin .  She is even prettier in person !


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Lake Effect said:


> I just did a search and saved that bag too lol. Coach called it a Dinky, but the actual vintage Dinky was a bit smaller. Yours is either a Pocket Purse or Convertible Clutch. If I had to guess, it is the CC, which has corner seams on the bottom of the main compartment, which the Pocket does not. When Coach did the collab, as well as the recently offered restored bags, from a marketing standpoint, it was probably easier just to call all the small flap styles Dinky, as opposed to the actual name of the vintage style.


Wow. That is good to know .  It is a pretty cool bag too.  Good luck finding your perfect Willis .... you won’t be sorry lol .  It is a great bag !


----------



## Narnanz

My ray of sunshine and my mother Bordeaux Court....looking pretty in the dogs before.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Leather sequins pouch tonight. My goal is to make it to midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942941


I love the sequins! I wonder if this would have more useful than the 1941 clutch. I don't think this colorway ever made it on FOS.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I love the sequins! I wonder if this would have more useful than the 1941 clutch. I don't think this colorway ever made it on FOS.


I really like the 1941 clutch, but for me yes this pouch is more useful because I don't have to change out of my wallet. I used the clutch (it doesn't fit my phone anymore so I have 7 sitting in my drawer that I for some reason can't part with) for outings that I only needed to carry phone, ID, debit card and some cash. This pouch will actually fit a small wallet, phone, key fob and my sunglasses (in a cloth case). It came in the burgandy/gold sequins too, but was an overseas exclusive I was never able to track down in the USA.


----------



## houseof999

Brunch at WH today with my archival Rambler's Legacy.


----------



## redwood66

houseof999 said:


> Brunch at WH today with my archival Rambler's Legacy.
> View attachment 4944558


Cute!  And here I was thinking you were dining at the White House!  Sadly we have no Waffle Houses in my neck of the woods.


----------



## SEWDimples

Been carrying Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39.


----------



## valv54

houseof999 said:


> Brunch at WH today with my archival Rambler's Legacy.
> View attachment 4944558


Oooh gray and yellow are the colors of the year.


----------



## houseof999

valv54 said:


> Oooh gray and yellow are the colors of the year.


Yup! I was wondering when someone was gonna pick up on that!  Lucky for me Coach already made the bag!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Brunch at WH today with my archival Rambler's Legacy.
> View attachment 4944558



Beautiful.  I really loved all the color combos they had with the archival collection.  I used to have an archival duffle in dark blue w/ light blue trim.  I also liked the cream with yellow trim.  Miss all these good stuff they used to put out 7-8 years ago


----------



## redwood66

BOTW.  I am so happy I have this suede rogue.


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with my first Cassie .  Can’t believe how much I love this little bag — so glad I finally tried it thanks to the FOS and to some extent, the pandemic (carrying the bare essentials now for quick errands).  Also, my first attempt at tying a bandeau — nowhere as skilled as the amazing Teagaggle.  Have a good weekend .


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> BOTW.  I am so happy I have this suede rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4945076


Love how you accessorized!


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my first Cassie .  Can’t believe how much I love this little bag — so glad I finally tried it thanks to the FOS and to some extent, the pandemic (carrying the bare essentials now for quick errands).  Also, my first attempt at tying a bandeau — nowhere as skilled as the amazing Teagaggle.  Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945168


I love it! Feather prints are a favorite of mine (along with stars). May I ask where the scarf is from?


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> I love it! Feather prints are a favorite of mine (along with stars). May I ask where the scarf is from?



Thanks T . This is one of my LV bandeaus from a year ago.  I am considering a bandeau with my inital from the Amazon seller you recommended earlier.


----------



## holiday123

Tabby 26 today.


----------



## Narnanz

Still in Courtney...plus a little embellishment that I found.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Narnanz said:


> Still in Courtney...plus a little embellishment that I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945799
> View attachment 4945800


Awesome charm!!


----------



## kistae

After over a month of having my stuff in storage, I’m back to switching out my vintage bags! BOTD is a Forest Green(think so anw) Saddlery


----------



## baghabitz34

Using this blue Town bucket bag. I love that it’s blue on the outside & dusty pink on the inside.


----------



## maggiesze1

First day using my new Tilly satchel with cherries!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Circle bag.


----------



## VSOP

Sunshine mama said:


> This Circle bag.
> View attachment 4950122



did you put anything on it to prevent or protect from scratches?


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSOP said:


> did you put anything on it to prevent or protect from scratches?


Yes. I sprayed Collonil on it to prevent from potential water damage and potential color transfer. 
However, I don't think the spray will help with scratches.





						Amazon.com: Collonil Carbon Pro Waterproofing Spray–New Breakthrough Carbon Fiber Technology: Shoes
					

Amazon.com: Collonil Carbon Pro Waterproofing Spray–New Breakthrough Carbon Fiber Technology: Shoes



					www.amazon.com


----------



## baghabitz34

Tweed Tabby today. Happy Friday!


----------



## DearJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes. I sprayed Collonil on it to prevent from potential water damage and potential color transfer.
> However, I don't think the spray will help with scratches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Collonil Carbon Pro Waterproofing Spray–New Breakthrough Carbon Fiber Technology: Shoes
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Collonil Carbon Pro Waterproofing Spray–New Breakthrough Carbon Fiber Technology: Shoes
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Curious, how often would you need to reapply the Collonil?


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my first Cassie . Can’t believe how much I love this little bag — so glad I finally tried it thanks to the FOS and to some extent, the pandemic (carrying the bare essentials now for quick errands). Also, my first attempt at tying a bandeau — nowhere as skilled as the amazing Teagaggle. Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945168


Your Cassie looks great!


----------



## holiday123

Cassie today


----------



## Sunshine mama

DearJoy said:


> Curious, how often would you need to reapply the Collonil?


I actually do not know.  I have only applied it once to my bags and shoes.
Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## DearJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> I actually do not know.  I have only applied it once to my bags and shoes.
> Maybe someone else can chime in?


I see, thanks for the reply. Applying only once so far is a good thing though!


----------



## redwood66

BOTW.  I love this bag.


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Your Cassie looks great!



Thanks so much TO


----------



## CatePNW

I got out my Madison Silt Hobo to photograph  and sell. Then I tried her on and still like the bag. I have such a hard time paring things down. Didn’t move in, but am debating now to keep or try and sell.


----------



## CatePNW

I am using another older bag this week. I believe it’s Small Madeline Chestnut, the first retail Coach bag that I bought.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Purple city bag .....


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> I got out my Madison Silt Hobo to photograph  and sell. Then I tried her on and still like the bag. I have such a hard time paring things down. Didn’t move in, but am debating now to keep or try and sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953754
> View attachment 4953755
> View attachment 4953756


It looks good on you! I’m helpful, right?!??


----------



## carterazo

CatePNW said:


> I got out my Madison Silt Hobo to photograph  and sell. Then I tried her on and still like the bag. I have such a hard time paring things down. Didn’t move in, but am debating now to keep or try and sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4953754
> View attachment 4953755
> View attachment 4953756





CatePNW said:


> I am using another older bag this week. I believe it’s Small Madeline Chestnut, the first retail Coach bag that I bought.
> View attachment 4953758
> View attachment 4953759



The leather on these is so yummy!  The hobo looks really good on you!


----------



## MrsGAM

Yesterday's bag of the day!


----------



## carterazo

I last went out over the weekend and carried my lovely chalk Borough.


----------



## kistae

Giving minimalism a shot with my post pouch.


----------



## whateve

MrsGAM said:


> Yesterday's bag of the day!



Does this strap work with those buckles? Isn't this the strap with the teeny tiny holes?


----------



## MrsGAM

whateve said:


> Does this strap work with those buckles? Isn't this the strap with the teeny tiny holes?


I changed out the grommets! I forget who it was who originally did it, but I followed what she said. My hubby drilled out the old grommets and I installed 1/4" eyelets that I bought on Amazon.


----------



## houseof999

MrsGAM said:


> I changed out the grommets! I forget who it was who originally did it, but I followed what she said. My hubby drilled out the old grommets and I installed 1/4" eyelets that I bought on Amazon.



That was me.   This was the first strap my DH drilled and replaced with the eyelets. I love it with these bags.




I bought the other colors available from the outlet and we'll be changing them out this weekend. Super excited to use them on my other bags!


----------



## MrsGAM

houseof999 said:


> That was me.   This was the first strap my DH drilled and replaced with the eyelets. I love it with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 4956077
> View attachment 4956078
> 
> I bought the other colors available from the outlet and we'll be changing them out this weekend. Super excited to use them on my other bags!


 It looks great on your bags! Makes me want to find a rust bag and/or a larger Courier... I like pairing it with my navy bags, and I wish I could use it with my currant Rambler's Legacy.

I'm really tempted to buy another one! Maybe the black leather with the purple and blue strap; it's the only other one that I like. I have some black bags that I could use it with....


----------



## houseof999

MrsGAM said:


> It looks great on your bags! Makes me want to find a rust bag and/or a larger Courier... I like pairing it with my navy bags, and I wish I could use it with my currant Rambler's Legacy.
> 
> I'm really tempted to buy another one! Maybe the black leather with the purple and blue strap; it's the only other one that I like. I have some black bags that I could use it with....



 Let's give in to that temptation!


----------



## JenJBS

Madison Hailey.


----------



## whateve

MrsGAM said:


> I changed out the grommets! I forget who it was who originally did it, but I followed what she said. My hubby drilled out the old grommets and I installed 1/4" eyelets that I bought on Amazon.





houseof999 said:


> That was me.   This was the first strap my DH drilled and replaced with the eyelets. I love it with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 4956077
> View attachment 4956078
> 
> I bought the other colors available from the outlet and we'll be changing them out this weekend. Super excited to use them on my other bags!


You both are so enterprising! I don't have the confidence that I could do a good job, plus I'd be mad that it wasn't made properly to begin with.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Let's give in to that temptation!
> View attachment 4956326


That looks so beautiful!


----------



## MrsGAM

houseof999 said:


> Let's give in to that temptation!
> View attachment 4956326


You've convinced me I ordered it from the FOS website. Now I just have to convince hubby to drill out those grommets when it comes - he was so concerned he was going to ruin the first one! I have a lot of eyelets left from the pack I purchased on Amazon, so I don't have to get more of those.


----------



## salady

houseof999 said:


> Brunch at WH today with my archival Rambler's Legacy.
> View attachment 4944558


Love this.


----------



## houseof999

salady said:


> Love this.


Thank you!  Me too!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my first Cassie .  Can’t believe how much I love this little bag — so glad I finally tried it thanks to the FOS and to some extent, the pandemic (carrying the bare essentials now for quick errands).  Also, my first attempt at tying a bandeau — nowhere as skilled as the amazing Teagaggle.  Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945168


Hi IM! It’s been awhile since I’ve been around ☺️Love your cute bag and great job with the beautiful bandeau!


----------



## aerinha

Vintage Sherbourne bag in British tan


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Hi IM! It’s been awhile since I’ve been around ☺Love your cute bag and great job with the beautiful bandeau!



Thanks JB — so good to see you back on TPF , it’s been a couple of years I think.  Hope you are well — miss seeing you across all my favorite subforums.


----------



## SEWDimples

MrsGAM said:


> Yesterday's bag of the day!



Cute! Glad to see a vintage bag with one of the new novelty straps.


carterazo said:


> I last went out over the weekend and carried my lovely chalk Borough.


Lovely! Today, I searched for Borough bags. I still consider buying one. I hope to find a vachetta leather one someday.


kistae said:


> Giving minimalism a shot with my post pouch.
> View attachment 4955731
> 
> View attachment 4955724


Nice! This bag is on my list. It reminds me of a saddle bag crossed with Willis. 


houseof999 said:


> That was me.   This was the first strap my DH drilled and replaced with the eyelets. I love it with these bags.
> 
> View attachment 4956077
> View attachment 4956078
> 
> I bought the other colors available from the outlet and we'll be changing them out this weekend. Super excited to use them on my other bags!


Cool. I may purchase a few to use with my vintage bags. They are a nice price as well.


houseof999 said:


> Let's give in to that temptation!
> View attachment 4956326


These new straps seem to work with so many bags.


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlet finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956553
> View attachment 4956554
> View attachment 4956555
> View attachment 4956556


Love that orange Riley color.


redwood66 said:


> My oxblood suede with MTO rogue 30 arrived today.  I love it with all the customization details we added.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956662
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956655


Your MTO Rogue is gorgeous! Love the color, details and suede. Might need to consider a suede Rogue. 


aerinha said:


> Vintage Sherbourne bag in British tan
> View attachment 4958700



Love it! Reminds me a Plaza bag and combined with Willis. BT is one of my favorite vintage bags.


----------



## onemissa

Loving this oxblood!


----------



## whateve

Emery. It matches the color of Penelope daffodil perfectly. Too bad the hardware is the wrong color.


----------



## Tiggerhawk

Started the year with the Prairie, then moved to the Rogue.


----------



## kistae

Breakfast with the Logan.


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Thanks JB — so good to see you back on TPF , it’s been a couple of years I think.  Hope you are well — miss seeing you across all my favorite subforums.


Aw. thanks IM☺️. Same to you


----------



## Narnanz

Soho Flap today


----------



## holiday123

Forest dinky 24 with pine snakeskin strap.


----------



## Lake Effect

holiday123 said:


> Forest dinky 24 with pine snakeskin strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959610


And a cute little sidekick! May I ask what you carry in the mini Tabby?


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my altered Coach novelty strap with my Patricia’s Legacy at the Farmer’s Market this morning! It’s really comfortable with this bag; I was worried it would be too heavy, but it wasn’t bad.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Emery. It matches the color of Penelope daffodil perfectly. Too bad the hardware is the wrong color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959157



Stunning color!


----------



## holiday123

Lake Effect said:


> And a cute little sidekick! May I ask what you carry in the mini Tabby?


I carry $1 and $5 bills in there. I originally bought it in Vegas and it's worked perfectly for keeping $$ for tips inside (and my rewards cards fit in the back slip pocket ) so I don't have to open my purse every time I need easy access to some $$.   
You could also fit a stack of CCs or earbuds, key fob etc. It's actually pretty handy. I do hook it to my bag via the keyring vs the dogleash for extra security.


----------



## Lake Effect

holiday123 said:


> I carry $1 and $5 bills in there. I originally bought it in Vegas and it's worked perfectly for keeping $$ for tips inside (and my rewards cards fit in the back slip pocket ) so I don't have to open my purse every time I need easy access to some $$.
> You could also fit a stack of CCs or earbuds, key fob etc. It's actually pretty handy. I do hook it to my bag via the keyring vs the dogleash for extra security.



Good to think about! Thank you for replying!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Forest dinky 24 with pine snakeskin strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959610


Love that green!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Stunning color!


Thanks! When I got it, I liked the color but I had hoped it would be more of a true fuchsia since I didn't have a bag that color. But now I have a fuchsia bag so I'm very happy with the purplish hue of the Emery.


----------



## MaryThorpe

My lovely 1941 duffle in Flax ,


----------



## Jaidybug

It’s been awhile since I’ve posted here and checked in...I carried my Madison woven leather Sophia today and thought I’d post a pic. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> It’s been awhile since I’ve posted here and checked in...I carried my Madison woven leather Sophia today and thought I’d post a pic. Thanks for letting me share



Glad to see your lovely mod-shot — and lovely Coach again .


----------



## Jaidybug

Thank you IM☺️. And thanks for all the likes everyone


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## kistae

Daily cuppa with the Chester.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4961198


Hi!  

I still regret selling my bag like this! Mine was a different color. I LOVE the color of yours!


----------



## redwood66

New suede MTO with two Page 27 straps and the teeny rexy from FOS.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4961198



Love this bag!     Beautiful leather!  Excellent design!  Lovely color!


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> I still regret selling my bag like this! Mine was a different color. I LOVE the color of yours!


Hi RuedeNesie...how have you been...lovely to see you back. This is one of my first thrifted Coach bags...got her for the princely sum of NZ$9.
Behind it are the  prints of Paris I got for $8 each. 
I havent used her for awhile as she had a hurt...but shes all better now and ready to see the world again.


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Love this bag!    Beautiful leather!  Excellent design!  Lovely color!


The leather is yummy on this one and I think @whateve  said that the colour was cinnamon?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Hi RuedeNesie...how have you been...lovely to see you back. This is one of my first thrifted Coach bags...*got her for the princely sum of NZ$9.*
> Behind it are the  prints of Paris I got for $8 each.
> I havent used her for awhile as she had a hurt...but shes all better now and ready to see the world again.


Now see? Just when I was about to look for this bag on ebay and poshmark, you set the bar at the price!   I'll still look, but it has to be a great price, which I'm sure won't be close to what you paid. (I looked up the current conversion and it's $6.40 USD!)

And I love the Paris prints too!


----------



## valv54

Vintage jade Prarie today!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

valv54 said:


> Vintage jade Prarie today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966049


O my gosh !  So pretty !


----------



## Tiggerhawk

My first baby, Cooper Carryall


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Viper room tote and little cutie Cassie


----------



## BeachBagGal

valv54 said:


> Vintage jade Prarie today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966049


LOVE this color!!!


----------



## Lee22

Still wearing as I can only get out on the weekends


----------



## anthrosphere

Lee22 said:


> Still wearing as I can only get out on the weekends
> View attachment 4966992


So cute!!


----------



## kistae

Quelling my Monday blues with the NYC Stewardess


----------



## kistae

[deleted cos of accidental double post]


----------



## Narnanz

kistae said:


> [deleted cos of accidental double post]


I would have been happy to the Stewardess twice...she is lovely.


----------



## kistae

Narnanz said:


> I would have been happy to the Stewardess twice...she is lovely.


Thank you! I was so worried she would crack when dunking her because I read that is a possibility with NYC bags. Very happy she survived it


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> Thank you! I was so worried she would crack when dunking her because I read that is a possibility with NYC bags. Very happy she survived it


cracking is really rare, and I think it could happen with any bag that wasn't stored properly. It has never happened to me.


----------



## baghabitz34

Black exotic tea rose Rogue today & tomorrow


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4969377
> 
> Black exotic tea rose Rogue today & tomorrow


Beauty!


----------



## kistae

Breakky with Chrystie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Circle bag!!! I love it so much!


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassie!


----------



## kistae

Had to hold on to my Winnie else she’d slouch and look especially caffeine deprived.


----------



## Tiggerhawk

My current bag and charm to let the world know that I’m dead inside. Love the slouch it has. Oh, and I’ll just casually drop that I bought the bag off of Chelsea Champlain on posh...


----------



## VSOP

Everyone showing out!
I see a lot of lovelies...


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> Had to hold on to my Winnie else she’d slouch and look especially caffeine deprived.
> View attachment 4971900


Well your cute Winnie is so lucky to be next to that beautifully delicious looking coffee!!! 
Is that from a café or did you make that???


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tiggerhawk said:


> View attachment 4971901
> View attachment 4971902
> 
> My current bag and charm to let the world know that I’m dead inside. Love the slouch it has. Oh, and I’ll just casually drop that I bought the bag off of Chelsea Champlain on posh...


Well that cool charm gives me the "don't mess with me" vibe!!!


----------



## kistae

Sunshine mama said:


> Well your cute Winnie is so lucky to be next to that beautifully delicious looking coffee!!!
> Is that from a café or did you make that???


Interestingly it’s from a Mexican restaurant that serves cheap and tasty coffee for $2. I love it! My own brew tastes like absolute poison sadly.


----------



## Tiggerhawk

Sunshine mama said:


> Well that cool charm gives me the "don't mess with me" vibe!!!


Working through this COVID pandemic is literally killing my spirit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tiggerhawk said:


> Working through this COVID pandemic is literally killing my spirit.


I know what you mean! Sending you hugs!!!


----------



## redwood66

Elvis


----------



## Tiggerhawk

Tiggerhawk said:


> Working through this COVID pandemic is literally killing my spirit.





Sunshine mama said:


> I know what you mean! Sending you hugs!!!


I was a bit of a downer earlier. I’m feeling a lot better now that I’ve had some R&R on my day off.


----------



## holiday123

Link saddle 23


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Link saddle 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973824


Love all these colors!!


----------



## Moxisox

Using my Parker today. She’s a beauty, but I rarely use her for some reason.


----------



## LaVisioneer

holiday123 said:


> Link saddle 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973824



In my mind, this bag is one of the prettiest that Coach designed from the 1941 line  love the color


----------



## beachbabe90

Haven't used this bag in a while, so I decided to dress her up with a twilly scarf and take her to brunch with me!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

holiday123 said:


> Link saddle 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973824


Love love love !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Moxisox said:


> Using my Parker today. She’s a beauty, but I rarely use her for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974944


It's gorgeous!
I do the same with my Parker!


----------



## Sunshine mama

beachbabe90 said:


> Haven't used this bag in a while, so I decided to dress her up with a twilly scarf and take her to brunch with me!
> 
> View attachment 4975602


I love your twilly scarf. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## beachbabe90

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your twilly scarf. May I ask where you got it?



thank you! I actually found it on Amazon believe it or not!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My bag for my afternoon lunch in the park.  ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My bag for my afternoon lunch in the park.  ❤
> View attachment 4975897



This is such a pretty color — and you always have the cutest sanitizer holders


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty color — and you always have the cutest sanitizer holders


Thanks! It’s mineral, might be hard to tell from the picture. Love this color with the gunmetal hardware.  They need more bags in this color.  Ever since Covid I’ve gotten into the anti bac holders for my bags.  I used to just put the anti bac inside my bag, but now I need it more accessible.


----------



## kistae

My large Courier looking pretty fly on a Monday. Another bag I thought would look ‘too vintage’ for the office but I stand corrected


----------



## tealocean

BeachBagGal said:


> My bag for my afternoon lunch in the park.  ❤
> View attachment 4975897


I love your colors too!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Custom Hadley ..... I always seem to take my photos at work lol .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty color — and you always have the cutest sanitizer holders


I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

oxblood rivet Rogue today


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!!


Aww thanks!


----------



## kistae

Beautiful Cooper zip courtesy of Valv :3


----------



## COACH_GAL

Hello!
I’m using my Coach Abbie , this is the only picture I took while using the bag yesterday.


----------



## RuedeNesle

COACH_GAL said:


> Hello!
> I’m using my Coach Abbie , this is the only picture I took while using the bag yesterday.


 Such a vibrant red!


----------



## JenJBS

Madison Hailey.


----------



## COACH_GAL

Today’s bag coach cafe in black! This one of my favorite bags in my collection❤️


----------



## kistae

Mid-day coffee break with the Madison Regis in Caramel thanks to houseof999’s recommendation.


----------



## Mamochka6

redwood66 said:


> New suede MTO with two Page 27 straps and the teeny rexy from FOS.
> 
> View attachment 4961705


Omg. This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## kistae

Saddle bag (can’t rmb the style name ooops) in mahogany and omg guys mahogany looks so good under the sun  





ETA: it looks way better IRL


----------



## redwood66

Page 27 with a Beat 18 chain.


----------



## tealocean

redwood66 said:


> Page 27 with a Beat 18 chain.
> 
> View attachment 4979821


I love this! She is a beauty!


----------



## holiday123

Kat saddle 20


----------



## carterazo

Carried my colorblock Cassie the last few outings until today. I cheated today with Frank. I'll be back, though. I always come back.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Carried my colorblock Cassie the last few outings until today. I cheated today with Frank. I'll be back, though. I always come back.



Two beauties


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I had to choose today between my Nora with a DIY handle, and my Frame bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So I had to choose today between my Nora with a DIY handle, and my Frame bag.
> View attachment 4981832



Pink heaven —  so pretty .  I love this baby pink so much and need something in this RB-like color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Pink heaven —  so pretty .  I love this baby pink so much and need something in this RB-like color.


Thank you IM! I just can't seem to get enough of this kisslock shape and this shade of pink.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So I had to choose today between my Nora with a DIY handle, and my Frame bag.
> View attachment 4981832



They look like a couple best friends going out for lunch and an afternoon of shopping! Beautiful!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

carterazo said:


> Carried my colorblock Cassie the last few outings until today. I cheated today with Frank. I'll be back, though. I always come back.


There is just something about Cassie!  Love her


----------



## kistae

First outing with my NYC Crescent bag in burgundy! It’s so cute i think I can overlook the lack of a back pocket.


----------



## Pebbles1

Sunshine mama said:


> So I had to choose today between my Nora with a DIY handle, and my Frame bag.
> View attachment 4981832


Love the scarf where did you find it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pebbles1 said:


> Love the scarf where did you find it?


Thank you.  From Amaz0n.


----------



## Buyavowel

Her first trip out of the house, helping me buy a bunch of stuff I don’t need in the dollar aisle.


----------



## zesg

Buyavowel said:


> Her first trip out of the house, helping me buy a bunch of stuff I don’t need in the dollar aisle.
> 
> View attachment 4982583


That section get me every time. Love your Cassie


----------



## BeachBagGal

Buyavowel said:


> Her first trip out of the house, helping me buy a bunch of stuff I don’t need in the dollar aisle.
> 
> View attachment 4982583


Nice pick, love! We always need dollar stuff.


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> So I had to choose today between my Nora with a DIY handle, and my Frame bag.
> View attachment 4981832


I love them both..I wouldn’t have thought to add a handle to the Nora Kisslock...If you don’t mind,I will borrow your idea..By the way which bag did you choose to use?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> I love them both..I wouldn’t have thought to add a handle to the Nora Kisslock...If you don’t mind,I will borrow your idea..By the way which bag did you choose to use?


Thank you! I chose the Nora.


----------



## kistae

Post-lunch cap with my Bottle Green Court.


----------



## pianolize

Sunshine mama said:


> I actually do not know.  I have only applied it once to my bags and shoes.
> Maybe someone else can chime in?


I would imagine depending on usage, but I reapply every 3-6 months.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Two beauties


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

kistae said:


> Post-lunch cap with my Bottle Green Court.
> View attachment 4983292


Love that green! Hope the coffee was as yummy as it looks.


----------



## kistae

carterazo said:


> Love that green! Hope the coffee was as yummy as it looks.


Yeah I’m kinda having a green moment with my bags! Never realised it could work nicely with my outfits. And yes the coffee is yummy! If I’m buying barista-made coffee, they have to taste great


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> Post-lunch cap with my Bottle Green Court.
> View attachment 4983292


This picture! The bag! The coffee!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

zesg said:


> That section get me every time. Love your Cassie


Me too!


----------



## baghabitz34

oxblood Dreamer today with black & gunmetal Rexy strap


----------



## maggiesze1

Rainbow Klare


----------



## COACH_GAL

Coach city bag in navy ... I love this bag it’s so roomy. I just rehabbed it.  I may try again, I think I can do better. I just ordered some leather cpr so we will see what it does.


----------



## BeachBagGal

COACH_GAL said:


> Coach city bag in navy ... I love this bag it’s so roomy. I just rehabbed it.  I may try again, I think I can do better. I just ordered some leather cpr so we will see what it does.
> 
> View attachment 4984395


I was distracted by your adorable pup! ❤️


----------



## COACH_GAL

BeachBagGal said:


> I was distracted by your adorable pup! ❤


Thank you that’s our pup pebbles! We thought she was a Pitbull but found out this week she’s a terrier. She loves rolling around in the sun.


----------



## BeachBagGal

COACH_GAL said:


> Thank you that’s our pup pebbles! We thought she was a Pitbull but found out this week she’s a terrier. She loves rolling around in the sun.


Awww. ❤️   She’s adorable!


----------



## Narnanz

Trying out my backpack...Im not a backpack gal at all so I have to persevere this week to see if it works for me.


----------



## LadaZuri

Narnanz said:


> Trying out my backpack...Im not a backpack gal at all so I have to persevere this week to see if it works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984484



You did such a great rehab on her, Narnanz!


----------



## Narnanz

LadaZuri said:


> You did such a great rehab on her, Narnanz!


I am happy with him as he was something very different.  Third Berkerley reverse suede bag Ive done


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I am happy with him as he was something very different.  Third Berkerley reverse suede bag Ive done


Do you have most of the colors?


----------



## pianolize

JenJBS said:


> Madison Hailey.
> 
> View attachment 4956722


----------



## pianolize

Lee22 said:


> Still wearing as I can only get out on the weekends
> View attachment 4966992


Gorgeous- what is this called? I love the design.


----------



## pianolize

JenJBS said:


> Madison Hailey.
> 
> View attachment 4956722


I love this color!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Do you have most of the colors?


A black and a Mahogany saddle bag and the backpack only so far.


----------



## Lee22

pianolize said:


> Gorgeous- what is this called? I love the design.


thank you still enjoying- it’s a runway bag called the Marleigh. Do a search on the forum and you will see the different colors & KF prints.


----------



## JenJBS

COACH_GAL said:


> Coach city bag in navy ... I love this bag it’s so roomy. I just rehabbed it.  I may try again, I think I can do better. I just ordered some leather cpr so we will see what it does.
> 
> View attachment 4984395



Pebbles is adorable!


----------



## JenJBS

pianolize said:


> I love this color!



Thank you!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Red legacy flap... getting out my red bags for Valentines Day


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovevintagecoach said:


> Red legacy flap... getting out my red bags for Valentines Day
> View attachment 4986144


   I LOVE Valentine's Day!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE Valentine's Day!


Me too !


----------



## houseof999

lovevintagecoach said:


> Me too !


Me three!


----------



## COACH_GAL

JenJBS said:


> Pebbles is adorable!


Thank you! She’s a ham, we spent so long looking for a puppy as cute as her. I was about to head into the grocery store it was below freezing and I saw this couple with a dog crate parked at the entrance and they had puppies they were trying to find homes for. Once I held her there was no way I was putting her back in the crate. That was a month ago lol


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Red daypack today


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovevintagecoach said:


> Red daypack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986951


such a pretty bag, and a pretty picture!!!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Sunshine mama said:


> such a pretty bag, and a pretty picture!!!


Thank you !


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovevintagecoach said:


> Red daypack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986951


Got me again!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

RuedeNesle said:


> Got me again!


I have had her for about a year , this is the first time I have carried her .  I don’t know what took me so long ! Lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovevintagecoach said:


> I have had her for about a year , this is the first time I have carried her .  I don’t know what took me so long ! Lol


I hope you enjoy carrying her!


----------



## Lee22

Ready for V-day weekend


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lee22 said:


> Ready for V-day weekend
> View attachment 4987691


Love this combo! ❤️


----------



## COACH_GAL

Lee22 said:


> Ready for V-day weekend
> View attachment 4987691


Love it! I’m changing into my Red Abbie for the weekend!


----------



## Lee22

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this combo! ❤


Thanks feels like fun. Really needed for me at this time.


----------



## Lee22

COACH_GAL said:


> Love it! I’m changing into my Red Abbie for the weekend!


Have fun


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Another day ... another red bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lee22 said:


> Ready for V-day weekend
> View attachment 4987691


   I'm currently carrying a purple wallet with my red bag. I bought purple because red wasn't an option, but I love purple with red!



lovevintagecoach said:


> Another day ... another red bag
> View attachment 4987912


   I'm loving your red bag collection! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Alexa5

Lunar new year and also red for valentine's day


----------



## lovevintagecoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm currently carrying a purple wallet with my red bag. I bought purple because red wasn't an option, but I love purple with red!
> 
> 
> I'm loving your red bag collection! Looking forward to seeing more!


Thank you ! I have a vintage red derby still in the box with tags that I want to get out but I hate to take the tags off lol .


----------



## JenJBS

lovevintagecoach said:


> Another day ... another red bag
> View attachment 4987912



Can I ask what style that is?


----------



## lovevintagecoach

JenJBS said:


> Can I ask what style that is?


It is a soho belted pouch


----------



## JenJBS

lovevintagecoach said:


> It is a soho belted pouch



Thank you!


----------



## Teagaggle

Happy Valentine's Day weekend!


----------



## Purse Chakra

I bought this turnlock Edie last year as my bag to carry each lunar new year. So of course I had to take it out to carry today. This year, I added a LNY mask -- hoping that in 2022, I can bring the bag out again but ditch the mask. Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Teagaggle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day weekend!
> View attachment 4988289


So cute !  Love the color


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day weekend!
> View attachment 4988289


Such a pretty combo!! Do the extra long handles get in the way when using the long strap?


----------



## onemissa

Teagaggle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day weekend!
> View attachment 4988289


OMG! I love how you accessorized your Cashin. Can you please tell me where you got the scarf?


----------



## Teagaggle

AstridRhapsody said:


> Such a pretty combo!! Do the extra long handles get in the way when using the long strap?


Thank you! I'm 5' 7" & have it on the shortest hole & the handles don't bother me at all. Such an easy bag to carry either way.


----------



## Teagaggle

onemissa said:


> OMG! I love how you accessorized your Cashin. Can you please tell me where you got the scarf?


Thank you! I ordered the scarf in the summer. Its from Amazon. I went into my order history & found the item (see pic). However, when I went into the link, the option I have isn't listed. MT scarf has a ton so it may be listed elsewhere. Hope that helps & you are able to find it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovevintagecoach said:


> Thank you ! I have a vintage red derby still in the box with tags that I want to get out but I hate to take the tags off lol .


I'd love to see a picture whenever you feel like it, no hurry!  You can keep the tags on.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Alexa5 said:


> Lunar new year and also red for valentine's day
> 
> View attachment 4987995


  This bag is perfect for both occasions! Happy Lunar New Year and Valentine's Day!  



Purse Chakra said:


> I bought this turnlock Edie last year as my bag to carry each lunar new year. So of course I had to take it out to carry today. This year, I added a LNY mask -- hoping that in 2022, I can bring the bag out again but ditch the mask. Happy Lunar New Year!
> 
> View attachment 4988636


_*  EVERY*_ time I see Edie in red.......   Happy Lunar New Year! Hoping with you that 2022 is the year of "No Masks".


----------



## onemissa

Teagaggle said:


> Thank you! I ordered the scarf in the summer. Its from Amazon. I went into my order history & found the item (see pic). However, when I went into the link, the option I have isn't listed. MT scarf has a ton so it may be listed elsewhere. Hope that helps & you are able to find it.
> View attachment 4988914


Thank you! I will definitely have to check them out.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Early Valentines dinner with this little cutie


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovevintagecoach said:


> Early Valentines dinner with this little cutie
> View attachment 4989465


That little cutie is a beauty!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

RuedeNesle said:


> That little cutie is a beauty!


Thank you


----------



## lovevintagecoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I'd love to see a picture whenever you feel like it, no hurry!  You can keep the tags on.


Lol.  Absolutely, I am planning on getting her out today


----------



## baghabitz34

Celebrating Valentine’s Day with the Coach Cooper Carryall in Bordeaux


----------



## holiday123

1941 red saddle with rexy today


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Happy Valentine’s Day !


----------



## lovevintagecoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I'd love to see a picture whenever you feel like it, no hurry!  You can keep the tags on.


Here she is....


----------



## kistae

Toting red bags for Chinese New Year #ox-picious


----------



## Iamminda

Used an old favorite for the first part of the Valentine’s/Lunar New Year weekend  .  I love all my “old” Coach hobos to death .


----------



## Bales25

Iamminda said:


> Used an old favorite for the first part of the Valentine’s/Lunar New Year weekend  .  I love all my “old” Coach hobos to death .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991059


@Iamminda - such a cute bag!  Do you recall the name or have the style number?  I don't recall this one and now you've made me crave it!


----------



## Iamminda

Bales25 said:


> @Iamminda - such a cute bag!  Do you recall the name or have the style number?  I don't recall this one and now you've made me crave it!



Thanks .  Bleecker Sullivan Hobo #31623.  Bought in 2014/5.  I have 5 and there are at least 5 other colors that I didn’t get .  I love them — got an outside zipped pocket in the back, a crossbody strap (which I have never used).


----------



## houseof999

Coach Ox and carriage Callie yesterday but today switched back to vintage Coach.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Coach Ox and carriage Callie yesterday but today switched back to vintage Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991163


The rose looks so perfect on there too!


----------



## elisabettaverde

My special little bag, Dakotah Satchel and beautiful butterfly keychain.


----------



## pianolize

Teagaggle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day weekend!
> View attachment 4988289


That's an amazing combo!!! Loooove!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 4990569
> 
> Celebrating Valentine’s Day with the Coach Cooper Carryall in Bordeaux





holiday123 said:


> 1941 red saddle with rexy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990590





lovevintagecoach said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day !
> View attachment 4990780





kistae said:


> Toting red bags for Chinese New Year #ox-picious
> View attachment 4991030





Iamminda said:


> Used an old favorite for the first part of the Valentine’s/Lunar New Year weekend  .  I love all my “old” Coach hobos to death .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991059






houseof999 said:


> Coach Ox and carriage Callie yesterday but today switched back to vintage Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991163






More Valentine's Day eye candy!  Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovevintagecoach said:


> Here she is....


 She's BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for posting a picture!


----------



## carterazo

Of course I had to switch back to Coach for Valentine's day. Almost carried 1941 red, but my lovely small Borough won.


----------



## Iamminda

I love this beautiful Borough 


carterazo said:


> Of course I had to switch back to Coach for Valentine's day. Almost carried 1941 red, but my lovely small Borough won.





 Thanks RN 


RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4991378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “
> 
> More Valentine's Day eye candy!  Beautiful!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

RuedeNesle said:


> She's BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for posting a picture!


----------



## holiday123

Bandit today. Love it or list it isn't going well...too hard to part with this beauty.


----------



## Pebbles1

elisabettaverde said:


> My special little bag, Dakotah Satchel and beautiful butterfly keychain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991190


That butterfly charm! I need it!


----------



## meepabeep

Kaffe Academy. The same bag I was using the last time I posted in this thread ages ago (I've been lurking lately).


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> Coach Ox and carriage Callie yesterday but today switched back to vintage Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991163


This bag is so cool! What is it called?


----------



## Sarah03

holiday123 said:


> Bandit today. Love it or list it isn't going well...too hard to part with this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991658


Love it or list it!  That’s awesome. I wanna play. Your bandit is so pretty! I can see why you’re having a hard time!


----------



## houseof999

Sarah03 said:


> This bag is so cool! What is it called?



Thank you! It's a binocular bag.


----------



## Wendyann7

holiday123 said:


> Bandit today. Love it or list it isn't going well...too hard to part with this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991658


your bandit is very pretty!  I recently ordered the chalk bandit from the coach outlet but returned it because it was just a big heavy blob of white.  The leather is spectacular on these though.


----------



## kistae

Iced cap with the Compartment bag


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> Bandit today. Love it or list it isn't going well...too hard to part with this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991658



Such smooshy leather! How could you possibly let her go?


----------



## Alexa5

Graphite metallic Charlie 28


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> Graphite metallic Charlie 28
> 
> View attachment 4992678


Looks perfect with that charm!


----------



## Alexa5

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks perfect with that charm!


Thank you!  I finally have a bag big enough to use it again, lol!


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks perfect with that charm!



+1


----------



## houseof999

Legacy canteen.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Legacy canteen.
> View attachment 4992839


Omg this color is gooegeous!! ❤️


----------



## Lucyblue13

I don't think I've posted in this thread before. Vintage Swinger today.


----------



## kistae

Nautical vibes with the lunch box zip ✌️


----------



## inkfade

kistae said:


> Iced cap with the Compartment bag
> View attachment 4992211



FELLOW FP USER! That's a good bag pen, since there's no cap to screw off and on if you need it quickly. I tried both the Vanishing Point and Decimo but the "grip" was too slick for me and my fingers would always slide down so I had to give up on them, which is a bummer because I am in love with the sleek design. What other pens do you carry with you?


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Legacy canteen.
> View attachment 4992839



That color is TDF!


----------



## kistae

inkfade said:


> FELLOW FP USER! That's a good bag pen, since there's no cap to screw off and on if you need it quickly. I tried both the Vanishing Point and Decimo but the "grip" was too slick for me and my fingers would always slide down so I had to give up on them, which is a bummer because I am in love with the sleek design. What other pens do you carry with you?


Hey there! Maybe try testing one from the Decimo 2020 Limited series? I find the textured metallic body quite helpful if you find the grip slippery. Uploaded my current daily carry which I put in a lihit lab case in a separate non-Coach tote because I just want to have a bunch of inks with me and I don't want to stain my precious vintage bags. I leave them on my desk and will only take max 2 FPs if i'm on the go. If you're worried about ink leakage, I'll recommend a screw cap like the Kaweco Sport or the Pilot Custom Heritage 92 (great ink capacity).


----------



## inkfade

kistae said:


> Hey there! Maybe try testing one from the Decimo 2020 Limited series? I find the textured metallic body quite helpful if you find the grip slippery. Uploaded my current daily carry which I put in a lihit lab case in a separate non-Coach tote because I just want to have a bunch of inks with me and I don't want to stain my precious vintage bags. I leave them on my desk and will only take max 2 FPs if i'm on the go. If you're worried about ink leakage, I'll recommend a screw cap like the Kaweco Sport or the Pilot Custom Heritage 92 (great ink capacity).
> 
> View attachment 4993218



Lovely little Pelikan! I love mine, it's such a nice writer! 

It's mostly the slippery clip. I put my index finger on the clip and it just slip'n'slides down all the way to the nib lol. I've looked at Lihit before, I strongly considered that one at one point. The main cases I use for my pens are my Nock Sinclair, and I have some Rickshaw Bagworks pen sleeves for carrying around in my bags. I don't worry too much about leaking, have never had a fp leak on me thank goodness. I can't imagine having one leak in my Coach bag! 

I actually recently strongly considered purchasing a demo Pilot Custom 74 since I like Pilot's juicy nibs so much, but I couldn't justify it since I've spent so much already on pens recently haha. So I'm taking a break so I can enjoy my current pens. Here's my little collection, I just recently reduced it to only my very favorites:


----------



## Newpurselove

My Valentines surprise gifts. I am a cat lover and my other half surprised me with the cashin 22 and the LV secret jungle bandeau. I am so in love them (and him). In my opinion the Cashins were made for twillys.


----------



## Lucyblue13

Newpurselove said:


> My Valentines surprise gifts. I am a cat lover and my other half surprised me with the cashin 22 and the LV secret jungle bandeau. I am so in love them (and him). In my opinion the Cashins were made for twillys.


How sweet! Perfect placement on the twilly!


----------



## VSOP

Newpurselove said:


> My Valentines surprise gifts. I am a cat lover and my other half surprised me with the cashin 22 and the LV secret jungle bandeau. I am so in love them (and him). In my opinion the Cashins were made for twillys.




I like how the tiger is just chilling!


----------



## Newpurselove

VSOP said:


> I like how the tiger is just chilling!


My husband is rolling his eyes at me because I can't stop staring and obsessing over my handsome tiger


----------



## lovevintagecoach

houseof999 said:


> Legacy canteen.
> View attachment 4992839


Bag twins !!! I love this vibrant purple


----------



## elisabettaverde

This Dakotah Satchel was the perfect bag for a holiday weekend getaway.  It went well with casual looks and then fit nicely with my black pin-striped dress and fox fur trimmed cape.  
      My husband and I celebrated our 30th wedding anniversary and it felt satisfying to put on a fancy dress and heels, masked-up, of course, and take a short trip.


----------



## kistae

My Bella Court still needs some work/TLC but here she is out for a cuppa.


----------



## BeachBagGal

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4995196
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Dakotah Satchel was the perfect bag for a holiday weekend getaway.  It went well with casual looks and then fit nicely with my black pin-striped dress and fox fur trimmed cape.
> My husband and I celebrated our 30th wedding anniversary and it felt satisfying to put on a fancy dress and heels, masked-up, of course, and take a short trip.
> View attachment 4995197


You like great and bag goes perfectly! Happy anniversary!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

BeachBagGal said:


> You like great and bag goes perfectly! Happy anniversary!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## anthrosphere

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4995196
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Dakotah Satchel was the perfect bag for a holiday weekend getaway.  It went well with casual looks and then fit nicely with my black pin-striped dress and fox fur trimmed cape.
> My husband and I celebrated our 30th wedding anniversary and it felt satisfying to put on a fancy dress and heels, masked-up, of course, and take a short trip.


You look gorgeous!! Happy anniversary!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

anthrosphere said:


> You look gorgeous!! Happy anniversary!!



Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> My Bella Court still needs some work/TLC but here she is out for a cuppa.
> View attachment 4995248


I can't tell from the picture on my laptop if your bag is brown or red. Either way it's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Circle bag today. LOVE this bag so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4995196
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Dakotah Satchel was the perfect bag for a holiday weekend getaway.  It went well with casual looks and then fit nicely with my black pin-striped dress and fox fur trimmed cape.
> My husband and I celebrated our 30th wedding anniversary and it felt satisfying to put on a fancy dress and heels, masked-up, of course, and take a short trip.
> View attachment 4995197


Happy Anni!!!
You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My Circle bag today. LOVE this bag so much!
> View attachment 4995612



Every time you post this bag, I want a circle bag... So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Every time you post this bag, I want a circle bag... So pretty!


Haha! Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Legacy canteen.
> View attachment 4992839



This color is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## carterazo

Newpurselove said:


> My Valentines surprise gifts. I am a cat lover and my other half surprised me with the cashin 22 and the LV secret jungle bandeau. I am so in love them (and him). In my opinion the Cashins were made for twillys.



He did great!


----------



## carterazo

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4995196
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Dakotah Satchel was the perfect bag for a holiday weekend getaway.  It went well with casual looks and then fit nicely with my black pin-striped dress and fox fur trimmed cape.
> My husband and I celebrated our 30th wedding anniversary and it felt satisfying to put on a fancy dress and heels, masked-up, of course, and take a short trip.
> View attachment 4995197



You're gorgeous! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> My Circle bag today. LOVE this bag so much!
> View attachment 4995612


So pretty! Every time I see yours, I regret not getting it when I had the chance.


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> So pretty! Every time I see yours, I regret not getting it when I had the chance.


Thank you.  And yeah,  I know the feeling of missing out!!!


----------



## foxgal

Not a bag...we got a dump of snow yesterday so I’m wearing my Coach snowboots. They’re about 15 years old or more, and are still in perfect condition!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4995196
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Dakotah Satchel was the perfect bag for a holiday weekend getaway.  It went well with casual looks and then fit nicely with my black pin-striped dress and fox fur trimmed cape.
> My husband and I celebrated our 30th wedding anniversary and it felt satisfying to put on a fancy dress and heels, masked-up, of course, and take a short trip.
> View attachment 4995197


You look beautiful and the bag is perfect! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## kistae

RuedeNesle said:


> I can't tell from the picture on my laptop if your bag is brown or red. Either way it's BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you! It’s red


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Kris_t1n

I have a coach celeste hobo bag but I rarely wore it, recently I am wearing my Longchamp backpack.


----------



## SEWDimples

Newpurselove said:


> My Valentines surprise gifts. I am a cat lover and my other half surprised me with the cashin 22 and the LV secret jungle bandeau. I am so in love them (and him). In my opinion the Cashins were made for twillys.


I agree. I need to find some for all of my Cashin totes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Teagaggle

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4996267


This is beautiful! Makes me forget that my grass is covered with a foot of snow & instead get excited for spring!


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Thank you! It’s red


That explains the dizziness!   


Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4996267


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4996267


this is such a happy picture!


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4996267


Gorgeous, it looks tabac in that pic


----------



## kistae

Surprisingly roomy Swinger Bag in Wine for the weekend.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Cassie!
> View attachment 4996673


I love your customization on this bag! And of course love the Cassie. ❤️


----------



## elisabettaverde

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy Anni!!!
> You look gorgeous!!!


Thanks so much


----------



## Jaidybug

Ooh! Gorgeous! I remember these bags, the leather is amazing!


----------



## CoachFan73

❤


----------



## redwood66

First time out for the cargo bag.  Love the bear but had to find him at Harrods in UK because US is all sold out.


----------



## kistae

Ridgefield Flap in a deliciously chocolate-y shade.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

redwood66 said:


> First time out for the cargo bag.  Love the bear but had to find him at Harrods in UK because US is all sold out.
> 
> View attachment 4997792


Oh cool combo! I've been trying to figure out which bag to put this bear charm on. I know I should switch it up but I tend to put it charms on a bag and leave them there. Thanks for posting a pic!


----------



## holiday123

Tabby top handle this week.


----------



## Lucyblue13

Vintage Compartment Bag Spectator today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lucyblue13 said:


> Vintage Compartment Bag Spectator today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4999113


  You did a great job rehabbing her!


----------



## Amazona

Cassie, once again...


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Green Willis today


----------



## Lucyblue13

RuedeNesle said:


> You did a great job rehabbing her!



Thank you! I am happy with how she turned out.


----------



## Lucyblue13

lovevintagecoach said:


> Green Willis today
> View attachment 4999404



Love that strap on her


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Shay Crossbody


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Lucyblue13 said:


> Love that strap on her


Thank you !


----------



## LadaZuri

lovevintagecoach said:


> Green Willis today
> View attachment 4999404



What a beautiful pairing!!!


----------



## momofgirls

holiday123 said:


> Tabby top handle this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998889


@holiday123 , u have the Kaffe Fassett top handle  Tabby ? If so do u think this novelty strap would look ok with it?


----------



## holiday123

momofgirls said:


> @holiday123 , u have the Kaffe Fassett top handle  Tabby ? If so do u think this novelty strap would look ok with it?


I do have the kf tth. I think the strap would work with it, but it might be too much going on with the front and side florals on the bag already.


----------



## momofgirls

holiday123 said:


> I do have the kf tth. I think the strap would work with it, but it might be too much going on with the front and side florals on the bag already.


Yes it would be a lot going on


----------



## momofgirls

holiday123 said:


> I do have the kf tth. I think the strap would work with it, but it might be too much going on with the front and side florals on the bag already.


Do u use a novelty strap with ur KF Tabby?


----------



## holiday123

momofgirls said:


> Do u use a novelty strap with ur KF Tabby?


I have only used a short shoulder strap with it, but have been using a novelty strap with the grey colorblock one this week and it's been working well so may play around with some straps for the kf one.


----------



## houseof999

I felt this men's bag needed a scarf to make it more girly.


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. Sutton...


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I felt this men's bag needed a scarf to make it more girly.
> View attachment 4999862



With that sscarf I'd never have guessed it was a men's bag.


----------



## momofgirls

holiday123 said:


> I have only used a short shoulder strap with it, but have been using a novelty strap with the grey colorblock one this week and it's been working well so may play around with some straps for the kf one.


Ok let me know


----------



## JenJBS

My Coach Madison Hailey in purple. 

Recently switched all the Soft White lightbulbs in my apartment for Daylight spectrum lightbulbs. That, and a sunny day, mean I was finally able to get a pic of my purple Coach that shows it's real color! The Soft White bulbs were so warm that the pics always came out with the bag looking far too warm, and like a magenta instead of purple. Daylight spectrum lightbulbs are the best!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey in purple.
> 
> Recently switched all the Soft White lightbulbs in my apartment for Daylight spectrum lightbulbs. That, and a sunny day, mean I was finally able to get a pic of my purple Coach that shows it's real color! The Soft White bulbs were so warm that the pics always came out with the bag looking far too warm, and like a magenta instead of purple. Daylight spectrum lightbulbs are the best!
> 
> View attachment 5000123



The real color of this bag is even more beautiful than it previously appeared — so pretty


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I felt this men's bag needed a scarf to make it more girly.
> View attachment 4999862


I love this shape. It reminds me of Emmie Flap.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I love this shape. It reminds me of Emmie Flap.


It's just like Emmie flap but bigger!


----------



## houseof999

@whateve here it is next to collegiate!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> @whateve here it is next to collegiate!
> View attachment 5000262


So cute! Does it hold about as much as the collegiate?


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> The real color of this bag is even more beautiful than it previously appeared — so pretty



Thank you, Minda!    If I had to pick one thing I don't love about purple, it would be the way it being a mix of warm red and cool blue makes it so responsive to lighting that it can be hard to get a picture with the true color.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> So cute! Does it hold about as much as the collegiate?


Almost. It's a little bit smaller than collegiate.


----------



## tealocean

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey in purple.
> 
> Recently switched all the Soft White lightbulbs in my apartment for Daylight spectrum lightbulbs. That, and a sunny day, mean I was finally able to get a pic of my purple Coach that shows it's real color! The Soft White bulbs were so warm that the pics always came out with the bag looking far too warm, and like a magenta instead of purple. Daylight spectrum lightbulbs are the best!
> 
> View attachment 5000123


 That purple is stunning!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> I felt this men's bag needed a scarf to make it more girly.
> View attachment 4999862


That is so cute, and that color!!


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> That purple is stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

LadaZuri said:


> What a beautiful pairing!!!


thank you !


----------



## Lucyblue13

houseof999 said:


> I felt this men's bag needed a scarf to make it more girly.
> View attachment 4999862


What is the name of this bag? I love the color!


----------



## houseof999

Lucyblue13 said:


> What is the name of this bag? I love the color!


Turnlock lunchbox pouch Style 197.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Teagaggle said:


> Rambler!
> View attachment 4886523


This is stunning what colour is this ?


----------



## Teagaggle

elvisfan4life said:


> This is stunning what colour is this ?


Thx! Color is Saddle.


----------



## carterazo

Ms. Mint the last couple outings. Time to use another pretty even if I don't make it out of the car.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Ms. Mint the last couple outings. Time to use another pretty even if I don't make it out of the car.



I absolutely adore this Legacy Mint color!!!!


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Ms. Mint the last couple outings. Time to use another pretty even if I don't make it out of the car.


This is beautiful! I love that color too!


----------



## demolitioncrew

i'm finally busting out this vintage beauty -- it was a gift from an aunt when i was a teenager, and i've stopped using it for years as the trends moved away. but the 90's are back in and i'm loving this bag style and size all over again! ^^ does anyone happen to know the name of this bag, btw?


----------



## whateve

demolitioncrew said:


> i'm finally busting out this vintage beauty -- it was a gift from an aunt when i was a teenager, and i've stopped using it for years as the trends moved away. but the 90's are back in and i'm loving this bag style and size all over again! ^^ does anyone happen to know the name of this bag, btw?
> View attachment 5002672


It looks like part of the Chelsea collection from around 2007, I believe. Not quite vintage yet. With a creed picture, I could narrow it down more.


----------



## carterazo

1941 red deliciousness.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely adore this Legacy Mint color!!!!





tealocean said:


> This is beautiful! I love that color too!



Thank you both!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> 1941 red deliciousness.
> 
> View attachment 5003750



Amazing Red — beautiful


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> 1941 red deliciousness.
> 
> View attachment 5003750





Oh Lord! I was so not ready for this one!  You know this is one of my favorite red Coach bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> With that sscarf I'd never have guessed it was a men's bag.


i agree!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey in purple.
> 
> Recently switched all the Soft White lightbulbs in my apartment for Daylight spectrum lightbulbs. That, and a sunny day, mean I was finally able to get a pic of my purple Coach that shows it's real color! The Soft White bulbs were so warm that the pics always came out with the bag looking far too warm, and like a magenta instead of purple. Daylight spectrum lightbulbs are the best!
> 
> View attachment 5000123


This is my favorite shade of purple!!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Wearing my Court bag❤️


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This is my favorite shade of purple!!!



Thank you!


----------



## onemissa

Love this little bag!


----------



## aerinha

Vintage bottle green Murphy.


----------



## Narnanz

aerinha said:


> Vintage bottle green Murphy.
> View attachment 5004330


Twining...I was thinking of using mine today as well.


----------



## Lucyblue13

aerinha said:


> Vintage bottle green Murphy.
> View attachment 5004330



 Beautiful bag!! I've been changing bags on Sundays and carrying them for a week as @Lake Effect  suggested to decide if I really love a bag or not. All day today I've been trying to decide which bag to carry this week. You have convinced me to pull out my freshly rehabbed bottle green Taylor Zip. I haven't carried it yet, and it will be March this week. Spring is right around the corner...can't wait until everything is green again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Parker with a DIY top handle, and a baby Parker.


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Parker with a DIY top handle, and a baby Parker.
> View attachment 5004551


I   a good customization! Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> I   a good customization! Beautiful!


Thank you so much!
Nobody asked, but I also put some feet on the bottom of the bag.  I'm thinking about doing this to my Frame bag as well.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Parker with a DIY top handle, and a baby Parker.
> View attachment 5004551



So pretty SSSSM — I love the tearose hardware.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much!
> Nobody asked, but I also put some feet on the bottom of the bag.  I'm thinking about doing this to my Frame bag as well.
> View attachment 5004594


Ive said it before and I will say it again , Miss @Sunshine mama  needs to create a thread in which she shows everyone how she adapts her bags to suit herself. 

Im sure I would learn much from her.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty SSSSM — I love the tearose hardware.





Narnanz said:


> Ive said it before and I will say it again , Miss @Sunshine mama  needs to create a thread in which she shows everyone how she adapts her bags to suit herself.
> 
> Im sure I would learn much from her.


Thank you!!!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much!
> Nobody asked, but I also put some feet on the bottom of the bag.  I'm thinking about doing this to my Frame bag as well.
> View attachment 5004594


Ooh I love this! I managed to hunt this bag down a while ago. I would love to add "feet" to mine too. I have never done it before.. do you have any advice?


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Ooh I love this! I managed to hunt this bag down a while ago. I would love to add "feet" to mine too. I have never done it before.. do you have any advice?


Thank you!!
In terms of advice,  I don't know what to say.  Really, anybody can do it. But I think one has to be ok with cutting or piercing the leather.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Amazing Red — beautiful


*Thank you!*


RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5003878
> 
> Oh Lord! I was so not ready for this one!  You know this is one of my favorite red Coach bags!


*Get the fan! Get the Alcohol! Love your reactions, RN! *


Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much!
> Nobody asked, but I also put some feet on the bottom of the bag.  I'm thinking about doing this to my Frame bag as well.
> View attachment 5004594


*You are so good at this! We need videos with tutorials.*


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nora kisslock crossbody.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Nora kisslock crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005037
> View attachment 5005051



So beautiful!   



Narnanz said:


> Ive said it before and I will say it again , Miss @Sunshine mama  needs to create a thread in which she shows everyone how she adapts her bags to suit herself.
> 
> Im sure I would learn much from her.



Yes! +1


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> Turnlock lunchbox pouch Style 197.


@elvisfan4life


----------



## holiday123

Charlie next week


----------



## redwood66

First time tomorrow!  Gosh this is such a beautiful color and now I understand why everyone loves it.  Swapped the clochette and straps from my oxblood 25.


----------



## CoachMaven

Brought out my Dinky 24 for brunch with friends today.


----------



## onemissa

Finally using my Cashin 22. It's actually pretty roomy.


----------



## Lee22

redwood66 said:


> First time tomorrow!  Gosh this is such a beautiful color and now I understand why everyone loves it.  Swapped the clochette and straps from my oxblood 25.
> 
> View attachment 5005471


Beautiful!!


----------



## whateve

First time carrying a bag in a very long time. My new to me vintage Sonoma pocket drawstring (1997).


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> First time carrying a bag in a very long time. My new to me vintage Sonoma pocket drawstring (1997).
> View attachment 5005623


So cute and love the feather on there!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> 1941 red deliciousness.
> 
> View attachment 5003750


Gorgeous colour and the most fabulous silhouette. I just love the Rogue!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Parker with a DIY top handle, and a baby Parker.
> View attachment 5004551


Very sweet, SSM!  That colour is so pretty!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> First time carrying a bag in a very long time. My new to me vintage Sonoma pocket drawstring (1997).
> View attachment 5005623


Perfect feather charm with this gorgeous bag!  You are amazing at how you out your charms and bags together!


----------



## kistae

Some blue BOTD + coffee :3


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Moved back into my custom Willis ..... I love this bag !!


----------



## houseof999

Amethyst Coach Turnlock shoulder bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Amethyst Coach Turnlock shoulder bag today.
> View attachment 5006305


Such a beautiful purple bag! It goes really nicely with your polka dot scarf too!


----------



## MiaKay

Love this and your whole look is so cute! Adore the teal with amethyst  



houseof999 said:


> Amethyst Coach Turnlock shoulder bag today.
> View attachment 5006305


----------



## houseof999

MiaKay said:


> Love this and your whole look is so cute! Adore the teal with amethyst


Thank you!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Amethyst Coach Turnlock shoulder bag today.
> View attachment 5006305


This is beautiful with the scarf and green top! Looking good, House!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautiful purple bag! It goes really nicely with your polka dot scarf too!


Thank you!  I was very pleasantly surprised even I found I had something matching in my closet!


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> This is beautiful with the scarf and green top! Looking good, House!


Thank you!


----------



## tearosenj

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Wearing my Court bag❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004092


where did you buy it?  very beautiful.  Love it.


----------



## CoachMaven

Broke out the Rhyder 33 today


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Amethyst Coach Turnlock shoulder bag today.
> View attachment 5006305


So cute and looks great with your scarf! ❤️


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute and looks great with your scarf! ❤


Thank you so much!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Tabby top handle this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998889


Love this color combo.


----------



## Lucyblue13

houseof999 said:


> Amethyst Coach Turnlock shoulder bag today.
> View attachment 5006305


Love this, especially with the scarf and top


----------



## Lucyblue13

Going with the vintage bottle green Taylor Zip this week. This color is hard to photograph!


----------



## Alexa5

Kaffe Fassett Callie...


----------



## SEWDimples

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5003878
> 
> Oh Lord! I was so not ready for this one!  You know this is one of my favorite red Coach bags!


It does have that affect on us.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much!
> Nobody asked, but I also put some feet on the bottom of the bag.  I'm thinking about doing this to my Frame bag as well.
> View attachment 5004594


You have skills. Nicely done.


----------



## kistae

Patricia’s Legacy aka one of the first bags that brought me into this hobby


----------



## ccstone04

Duffle 20 in Oxblood

Any tips for keeping the handtag chain from coming loose? I’ve almost lost the hangtags for two Duffle 20 bags so far and I’m afraid to leave them on now.


----------



## houseof999

ccstone04 said:


> Duffle 20 in Oxblood
> 
> Any tips for keeping the handtag chain from coming loose? I’ve almost lost the hangtags for two Duffle 20 bags so far and I’m afraid to leave them on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008802


Do you want it permanently attached? I forget who but saw someone post she used clear heat shrink tubes. I have yet to do it myself.


----------



## whateve

ccstone04 said:


> Duffle 20 in Oxblood
> 
> Any tips for keeping the handtag chain from coming loose? I’ve almost lost the hangtags for two Duffle 20 bags so far and I’m afraid to leave them on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008802


You can crimp the chain closed with pliers. Or for something less permanent, lace some thread through it.


----------



## Lucyblue13

Mahogany Station this afternoon


----------



## ccstone04

houseof999 said:


> Do you want it permanently attached? I forget who but saw someone post she used clear heat shrink tubes. I have yet to do it myself.



Thanks!


----------



## ccstone04

whateve said:


> You can crimp the chain closed with pliers. Or for something less permanent, lace some thread through it.



Thank you!


----------



## jessica.berman

Zip Dome Crossbody in black today.


----------



## meepabeep

Vintage black Station.


----------



## Lisa2007

KAFFE FASSETT Signature clutch Have a great weekend PF Family...


----------



## houseof999

Star quilted Belt bag in Miami red.


----------



## Lisa2007

Coach Hadley 21 Hobo


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Star quilted Belt bag in Miami red.
> View attachment 5012520


 Got me again!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Got me again!


----------



## MahoganyQT

This beauty


----------



## Lisa2007

Happy Sunday PF Family! I switched from the Hadley 21 as I didn’t like the sagging( I might gift it...still undecided) to the Coach Tilly Satchel (Christmas gift from family)


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> View attachment 5013787
> View attachment 5013789


 I'm going to be singing that song all day! And not just today.....time after time!


----------



## MiaKay

So excited to move into my new 1941 duffle in oxblood! Love how she goes with my medium zip wallet in the heritage floral print. I don’t normally match my bag with my wallet but these two happen to look super cute together!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Kira in boysenberry for her maiden voyage today. ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> Happy Sunday PF Family! I switched from the Hadley 21 as I didn’t like the sagging( I might gift it...still undecided) to the Coach Tilly Satchel (Christmas gift from family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013871


Love the color combo! And I especially love your strawberry!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm going to be singing that song all day! And not just today.....time after time!


Oh mannnnnn!!! Now, me too!


----------



## CoachMaven

Brought out some red for today:


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachMaven said:


> Brought out some red for today:
> View attachment 5014464


Red butter!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Kira in boysenberry for her maiden voyage today. ❤
> View attachment 5014322


Love your Kira and that adorable little dolphin!


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> Brought out some red for today:
> View attachment 5014464


Beauty!  Gorgeous red and I just love the quality of the leather and that wonderful strap!


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> Brought out some red for today:
> View attachment 5014464


Every time I see this bag listed, I am so tempted to buy it. Your photo is pushing me over the edge!


----------



## Narnanz

Bag for the Week


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> Every time I see this bag listed, I am so tempted to buy it. Your photo is pushing me over the edge!


I love my large Carly bags! They are heavier due to the hardware, but the leather on these things rival the vintage leathers.


----------



## CoachMaven

Sunshine mama said:


> Red butter!


It is like buttah


----------



## CoachMaven

musiclover said:


> Beauty!  Gorgeous red and I just love the quality of the leather and that wonderful strap!


The Carly has some great quality leather. I have this in black too, and they are some of my favorite shoulder bags


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> I love my large Carly bags! They are heavier due to the hardware, but the leather on these things rival the vintage leathers.


I had one of the signature bags for awhile. It got chewed up along the top, a common problem with these. I wasn't into leather at the time.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Love your Kira and that adorable little dolphin!


Aww thanks! Dolphin is new too.


----------



## CoachMaven

Narnanz said:


> Bag for the Week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014546


I've always loved the look of the Sabrina.


----------



## Narnanz

CoachMaven said:


> I've always loved the look of the Sabrina.


Thrifted for NZ$20...so Im pleased with it.


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the color combo! And I especially love your strawberry!!!


Thanks, the bag IMO is okay...I too love the strawberry.


----------



## pursula

My first Rogue out today.


----------



## Narnanz

CoachMaven said:


> Brought out some red for today:
> View attachment 5014464


This one is one my list as well...sigh...too many wishes,  not enough money.


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> The Carly has some great quality leather. I have this in black too, and they are some of my favorite shoulder bags


I think I discovered Coach after Carly came out. I bet your black bag is beautiful as well.  This style looks so comfortable.


----------



## CoachFan73

Finally using my Katy Satchel. Like the crossbody strap and admits to using quite often


----------



## houseof999

First time carrying this Cooper shoulder bag! Love the design!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> Brought out some red for today:
> View attachment 5014464


 
I never understood Tom Hanks talking to a volleyball.....until lockdown! As soon as I saw your picture I yelled to Carly in the closet, "Your big sister is in the Coach forum!" She wanted to say "Hi!", and I want to thank you once again for your original post! (And @Narnanz for alerting me to it!) I was lucky to find her little sister on Ebay!  I'm not carrying her now but took her out for a photo op, per her request.  

P.S. The volleyball really did talk!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I never understood Tom Hanks talking to a volleyball.....until lockdown! As soon as I saw your picture I yelled to Carly in the closet, "Your big sister is in the Coach forum!" She wanted to say "Hi!", and I want to thank you once again for your original post! (And @Narnanz for alerting me to it!) I was lucky to find her little sister on Ebay!  I'm not carrying her now but took her out for a photo op, per her request.
> 
> P.S. The volleyball really did talk!
> 
> View attachment 5014991


I thought everyone talks to their red bags!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought everyone talks to their red bags!!!



All the red bags I own said that should be the case! They said red bags love conversation!


----------



## holiday123

Colorblock saddle bag today


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Colorblock saddle bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015117


I love how the green flower pops with the bag!


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> I never understood Tom Hanks talking to a volleyball.....until lockdown! As soon as I saw your picture I yelled to Carly in the closet, "Your big sister is in the Coach forum!" She wanted to say "Hi!", and I want to thank you once again for your original post! (And @Narnanz for alerting me to it!) I was lucky to find her little sister on Ebay!  I'm not carrying her now but took her out for a photo op, per her request.
> 
> P.S. The volleyball really did talk!
> 
> View attachment 5014991


Whenever I see one I always think of you and wonder how you are.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Whenever I see one I always think of you and wonder how you are.


Me too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Whenever I see one I always think of you and wonder how you are.


 



Sunshine mama said:


> Me too!


 

Thank you Narnanz and SM for thinking about me!   I'm blessed to be doing well. I miss spending time with my grandchildren, but I know if I keep doing the right things that day will come.  I hope all is well with both of you and your families!


----------



## Lucyblue13

Carrying my new to me British Tan Station today. It was a difficult rehab, but well worth it. I  her!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought everyone talks to their red bags!!!



That’s right — everyone talks to their red bags


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> That’s right — everyone talks to their red bags


This is the COMPLETE truth!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

RuedeNesle said:


> I never understood Tom Hanks talking to a volleyball.....until lockdown! As soon as I saw your picture I yelled to Carly in the closet, "Your big sister is in the Coach forum!" She wanted to say "Hi!", and I want to thank you once again for your original post! (And @Narnanz for alerting me to it!) I was lucky to find her little sister on Ebay!  I'm not carrying her now but took her out for a photo op, per her request.
> 
> P.S. The volleyball really did talk!
> 
> View attachment 5014991


Everytime I bring this bag out I think of you


----------



## CoachMaven

musiclover said:


> I think I discovered Coach after Carly came out. I bet your black bag is beautiful as well.  This style looks so comfortable.


You can typically find them reasonably priced second hand. Both of mine are and I paid about $50 each.


----------



## CoachMaven

Narnanz said:


> This one is one my list as well...sigh...too many wishes,  not enough money.


I will keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Narnanz

CoachMaven said:


> I will keep an eye out for you!


Ha...I love all you guys...such enablers!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Signature Taupe Cassie 19 with Dumbo bag charm.


----------



## kistae

Baxter in black x coffee


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> Baxter in black x coffee
> View attachment 5015781


I've always thought Baxter was the cutest bag!


----------



## kistae

whateve said:


> I've always thought Baxter was the cutest bag!


I think it’s cute too especially with the top handle detail! Was tempted to get another in burgundy but decided to cool it with the shopping


----------



## artax two

ccstone04 said:


> Duffle 20 in Oxblood
> 
> Any tips for keeping the handtag chain from coming loose? I’ve almost lost the hangtags for two Duffle 20 bags so far and I’m afraid to leave them on now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008802


Sorry, late to the conversation, but this is my solution to the hangtag loss problem.




__





						Vintage Coach Photos & Chat
					

I posted this on Instagram but thought you guys might enjoy it here too: my current black bag collection. I know there’s much love for color here (which I love too!) but I also love my black bags and I do wear them the most. I recently added a Retro Lindy that’s not pictured.  And I’m going to...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## carterazo

Carried a special bag for a special occasion - waiting to get my second c-19 vaccine shot.


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Carried a special bag for a special occasion - waiting to get my second c-19 vaccine shot.
> View attachment 5015843


I love this bag! Very special!   I hope your second shot goes well!


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> I never understood Tom Hanks talking to a volleyball.....until lockdown! As soon as I saw your picture I yelled to Carly in the closet, "Your big sister is in the Coach forum!" She wanted to say "Hi!", and I want to thank you once again for your original post! (And @Narnanz for alerting me to it!) I was lucky to find her little sister on Ebay!  I'm not carrying her now but took her out for a photo op, per her request.
> 
> P.S. The volleyball really did talk!
> 
> View attachment 5014991





Sunshine mama said:


> I thought everyone talks to their red bags!!!


LOL! I am really LOL! RN, I missed you on the forum. It is always fun to see you-and your beautiful red bags. 

Thank you both for the laughs!


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> You can typically find them reasonably priced second hand. Both of mine are and I paid about $50 each.


Thanks, CM!  That is a really good price and they are such beautiful bags. I think now I may have seen one at my consignment shop.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> Everytime I bring this bag out I think of you


 Thank you! That is such a wonderful compliment! I mentally thank you every time I pull out Carly!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> LOL! I am really LOL! RN, I missed you on the forum. It is always fun to see you-and your beautiful red bags.
> 
> Thank you both for the laughs!


Thank you TO!  I missed being on the forum. I always smile when I see your posts!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> That’s right — everyone talks to their red bags


This is one reason I love the Purse Forum, I feel so "normal" here.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> Baxter in black x coffee
> View attachment 5015781


I think think the handles make this bag so cute and interesting.  I have 2 bags with handles like this and I adore them.


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> Brought out some red for today:
> View attachment 5014464



   This bag - in this color - marked the first time I really paid attention to Coach.


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> I love this bag! Very special!   I hope your second shot goes well!



Thank you!  I'm feeling very crappy today, but it's worth it!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  I'm feeling very crappy today, but it's worth it!


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  I'm feeling very crappy today, but it's worth it!



Hope you fell better soon. If it's any comfort, it does mean your immune system is reacting - like it's supposed to.


----------



## Lisa2007

Coach Signature Leather Bucket Bag...


----------



## tristaeliseh

Had a quick 15-20 minute doctor appointment today :/ but I carried this little baby! I'm always surprised how these smaller bags I own can actually carry a lot of stuff. Found it at a goodwill YEARS ago and barely carry it so it got some shine today.


----------



## Teagaggle

Getting ready for an outside lunch tomorrow...


----------



## CoachMaven

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  I'm feeling very crappy today, but it's worth it!


Did you get Pfizer or Moderna? My 2nd dose of Moderna kicked my butt.


----------



## Narnanz

Teagaggle said:


> Getting ready for an outside lunch tomorrow...
> View attachment 5016889


I love the way you adorned your bag...that scarf is perfect.


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  I'm feeling very crappy today, but it's worth it!


 I hope you feel better fast!


----------



## Lisa2007

Teagaggle said:


> Getting ready for an outside lunch tomorrow...
> View attachment 5016889


What a stunning color combination...Have a wonderful lunch.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> I hope you feel better soon.





JenJBS said:


> Hope you fell better soon. If it's any comfort, it does mean your immune system is reacting - like it's supposed to.





CoachMaven said:


> Did you get Pfizer or Moderna? My 2nd dose of Moderna kicked my butt.





tealocean said:


> I hope you feel better fast!



Thanks so much, ladies!  I got Moderna.  The first shot was a breeze.  The second really kicked my butt. I am grateful to have gotten both my shots already.


----------



## Jeny09

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much!
> Nobody asked, but I also put some feet on the bottom of the bag.  I'm thinking about doing this to my Frame bag as well.
> View attachment 5004594


Wow! you are soo amazingly talented SM.... it looks even more beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> Wow! you are soo amazingly talented SM.... it looks even more beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## kistae

Green Court bag


----------



## houseof999

Got me a new twilly for my Rogue 17.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie.


----------



## meepabeep

Vintage sand nubuck Sonoma Ergo.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Got me a new twilly for my Rogue 17.
> View attachment 5017729


Perfect match!


----------



## whateve

Raining today. This was the perfect bag to carry.


----------



## kistae

Decided to try another Court bag today. Also the coffee art I received is new and it’s so cute


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> Decided to try another Court bag today. Also the coffee art I received is new and it’s so cute
> View attachment 5018337


Um, there's a bug in your coffee! Pretty court!


----------



## ditzydi

I got a new job that I start on Tuesday and was playing around with outfits and bags.  Love my color lock Cassie.


----------



## shoes+handbags

ditzydi said:


> I got a new job that I start on Tuesday and was playing around with outfits and bags.  Love my color lock Cassie.


I love this look! Congratulations on your new job!


----------



## ditzydi

shoes+handbags said:


> I love this look! Congratulations on your new job!


Thanks!  I’ve had the jacket in my closet for years and quit my last job to finish school and never got to wear it.


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Got me a new twilly for my Rogue 17.
> View attachment 5017729



Perfect and gorgeous pairing!


----------



## Teagaggle

ditzydi said:


> I got a new job that I start on Tuesday and was playing around with outfits and bags.  Love my color lock Cassie.


CONGRATS! Love the ensemble!


----------



## ditzydi

Teagaggle said:


> CONGRATS! Love the ensemble!


Thank you!


----------



## artax two

All time favorite, classic british tan Station!


----------



## artax two

CoachMaven said:


> Did you get Pfizer or Moderna? My 2nd dose of Moderna kicked my butt.





carterazo said:


> Thanks so much, ladies!  I got Moderna.  The first shot was a breeze.  The second really kicked my butt. I am grateful to have gotten both my shots already.


I also got the Moderna, and shot 1 was not bad at all, but shot 2 knocked me for a loop.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie.
> View attachment 5017912



I was ready after seeing this beauty in another thread so.....I'm.......okay......


----------



## JenJBS

ditzydi said:


> I got a new job that I start on Tuesday and was playing around with outfits and bags.  Love my color lock Cassie.



Congratulations on the new job!


----------



## ditzydi

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on the new job!



Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

ditzydi said:


> I got a new job that I start on Tuesday and was playing around with outfits and bags.  Love my color lock Cassie.


Love the look & congrats on the new job!


----------



## ditzydi

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the look & congrats on the new job!


Thank you!


----------



## Riezky

Getting back into switching bags regularly after months of neglect. Pine Cassie today!


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Thanks so much, ladies!  I got Moderna.  The first shot was a breeze.  The second really kicked my butt. I am grateful to have gotten both my shots already.


Hi C, How are you doing now? I hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## tealocean

artax two said:


> All time favorite, classic british tan Station!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018732


The shamrock looks great on there, like it was made for the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> I got a new job that I start on Tuesday and was playing around with outfits and bags.  Love my color lock Cassie.


Congrats on your new job! Love this look!


----------



## ditzydi

My Aurora Cassie went with me to get my covid vaccine before I start the new job.


----------



## artax two

tealocean said:


> The shamrock looks great on there, like it was made for the bag.


Thank you! That's one of my favorite charms. While most holiday charms I add about a week before the holiday, this one I have had on for at least the past two weeks!


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats on your new job! Love this look!


Thanks!  But now I don’t know if I’ll have the time to make my fancy coffees.  Hahahahaha


----------



## kistae

Being extra today by matching my navy prairie to my onitsukas #casualfriday


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> My Aurora Cassie went with me to get my covid vaccine before I start the new job.


Awesome x 2!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

How do you like this bag?  I've been debating what to do with the green limited rogue I just bought. I did not realize they had a regular green leather Rogue already when I bought it. I am a sucker for limited edition products though and I do love dark metals but I do not know that I really need it as I just bought a green bag in a similar color and had plans to buy another shade of green bag (just purchased this). To exchange, Keep, return .  . .  Hmmm. I almost never return anything. I'm worried I'd regret it. I do hear this limited leather is heavier.
Anyway, looks great!


pursula said:


> My first Rogue out today.





holiday123 said:


> Colorblock saddle bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015117


Thanks for this pic. I've been wondering how this strap would look on a green bag. I really want one. I totally missed this strap. It must have come and gone quickly.


----------



## holiday123

Duffle 16 heading to pick out some plants. Yay Spring!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Duffle 16 heading to pick out some plants. Yay Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022327


Looove this color and charm!!! ❤️


----------



## ditzydi

holiday123 said:


> Duffle 16 heading to pick out some plants. Yay Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022327


This is the perfect bag to go pick out some plants!


----------



## VSOP

holiday123 said:


> Duffle 16 heading to pick out some plants. Yay Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022327




How do you like the duffle 16? How is the leather compared to 1941 or vintage?


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Duffle 16 heading to pick out some plants. Yay Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022327


Your bag and purse charm will be perfect for the garden centre!  Have fun!


----------



## holiday123

VSOP said:


> How do you like the duffle 16? How is the leather compared to 1941 or vintage?


This leather is really nice, at least as nice as 1941 leather. My only complaint is they took out the slip pocket (that 20 and regular 1941 has) and put in a card slot so I either need to use the zip pocket for my phone or put in main compartment with everything else. Other than that it's an easy bag to use.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Duffle 16 heading to pick out some plants. Yay Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022327


Perfection!!!


----------



## VSOP

holiday123 said:


> This leather is really nice, at least as nice as 1941 leather. My only complaint is they took out the slip pocket (that 20 and regular 1941 has) and put in a card slot so I either need to use the zip pocket for my phone or put in main compartment with everything else. Other than that it's an easy bag to use.




Sounds good, my bag should be here later this week.


----------



## Narnanz

Blue Costa Rica city


----------



## MiaKay

holiday123 said:


> Duffle 16 heading to pick out some plants. Yay Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022327



Gorgeous! That green is to die for!


----------



## houseof999

Rogue Satchel today


----------



## Riezky

Courier


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Rogue Satchel today
> View attachment 5023153


Love the Rogue satchel. Chalk is gorgeous with Oxblood handles.


----------



## meepabeep

Azure Mini Nolita.


----------



## SEWDimples

meepabeep said:


> Azure Mini Nolita.


Beautiful color.


----------



## Lisa2007

The Ruby Crossbody


----------



## musiclover

meepabeep said:


> Azure Mini Nolita.


I love this cute handbag!  I have one in black and she’s a total favourite.


----------



## Teagaggle

Granite Cassie, adorned with a scarf that came as a belt with a pair of jeans!


----------



## houseof999

musiclover said:


> I love this cute handbag!  I have one in black and she’s a total favourite.
> View attachment 5023975


I love this style and the print!


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> I love this style and the print!


Thanks, house!  It’s called the Prairie Bud Print. I bought it on a whim but it has turned out to be a great bag for me. It’s spacious and light. The shoulder strap is black with red edging so it includes the detailed finishes we have come to expect.


----------



## houseof999

musiclover said:


> Thanks, house!  It’s called the Prairie Bud Print. I bought it on a whim but it has turned out to be a great bag for me. It’s spacious and light. The shoulder strap is black with red edging so it includes the detailed finishes we have come to expect.


I have it in plain green and coral. No cute prints on them. I'll be wearing the prints instead.


----------



## MaryThorpe

My Large Saddle with whiplash,  suede interior, matched with the evergreen tattoo strap and the ram tattoo charm from the coachxxhelseachamplain collection


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> I have it in plain green and coral. No cute prints on them. I'll be wearing the prints instead.


I’d love to see the green when you decide to bring her out!


----------



## Riezky

Smooshy pile of turquoise 1941 duffle


----------



## Lisa2007

Lora Bucket with whip stitch...one more day (tomorrow) on the Coach train and then off to Boston for the rest of the week.


----------



## meepabeep

musiclover said:


> I love this cute handbag!  I have one in black and she’s a total favourite.
> View attachment 5023975


Thank you! Yours is beautiful, I love the print!


----------



## baghabitz34

Ivy green Rogue on this St. Patty’s day


----------



## Sunshine mama

Riezky said:


> Smooshy pile of turquoise 1941 duffle
> 
> View attachment 5024813


This just smooshed my heart!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5025327
> 
> Ivy green Rogue on this St. Patty’s day


 
that owl is EVERYTHING!!!
May I ask where you got it?????????????????????????????


----------



## Teagaggle

Happy St Patty's Day!
Men's Gotham bag in Shamrock! It had to be this bag today!


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Jade Scooter for St, Patty’s! Decorated with my Coach shamrock charm and a skinny scarf from Amazon.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> Happy St Patty's Day!
> Men's Gotham bag in Shamrock! It had to be this bag today!
> View attachment 5025377


The charm & strap are perfect with that bag!


----------



## anthrosphere

Sunshine mama said:


> that owl is EVERYTHING!!!
> May I ask where you got it?????????????????????????????


I looked it up. It was made by Kate Spade. You can buy it secondhand on ebay, posh, etc.









						Kate Spade Leather Owl Keychain Key Fob Black White Silver WORU0272 for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Kate Spade Leather Owl Keychain Key Fob Black White Silver WORU0272 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Kate Spade Leather Owl Key Chain/Fob WORU 0272  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Kate Spade Leather Owl Key Chain/Fob WORU 0272 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Amazon seller:




__





						Kate Spade Owl Leather Keychain Key Fob Purse Charm at Amazon Women’s Clothing store
					

Buy Kate Spade Owl Leather Keychain Key Fob Purse Charm: Shop top fashion brands Keyrings & Keychains at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




Posh:








						AUTHENTIC KATE SPADE LEATHER OWL BAG CHARM
					

Shop t_jacobs's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. NWT Super cute KATE SPADE leather owl multi-colored bag charm with gold-tone studs. Dust bag included




					poshmark.com


----------



## houseof999

musiclover said:


> I’d love to see the green when you decide to bring her out!


I should bring her out today.  This is from 2 years ago. Pic was taken for a food thread.


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> I should bring her out today.  This is from 2 years ago. Pic was taken for a food thread.
> View attachment 5025484


I love this!  It’s perfect for today with that awesome charm!  I miss these holiday Coach charms. 

I can always eat a delicious burger with big fries!  Yum!


----------



## Sunshine mama

anthrosphere said:


> I looked it up. It was made by Kate Spade. You can buy it secondhand on ebay, posh, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade Leather Owl Keychain Key Fob Black White Silver WORU0272 for sale online | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Kate Spade Leather Owl Keychain Key Fob Black White Silver WORU0272 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade Leather Owl Key Chain/Fob WORU 0272  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Kate Spade Leather Owl Key Chain/Fob WORU 0272 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon seller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade Owl Leather Keychain Key Fob Purse Charm at Amazon Women’s Clothing store
> 
> 
> Buy Kate Spade Owl Leather Keychain Key Fob Purse Charm: Shop top fashion brands Keyrings & Keychains at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUTHENTIC KATE SPADE LEATHER OWL BAG CHARM
> 
> 
> Shop t_jacobs's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. NWT Super cute KATE SPADE leather owl multi-colored bag charm with gold-tone studs. Dust bag included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Thank you!!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I should bring her out today.  This is from 2 years ago. Pic was taken for a food thread.
> View attachment 5025484



Pretty purse! 
I had a burger and fries (and water) from a local pub for lunch today!


----------



## houseof999

I decided to pull out another shelf sitter. I can't tell you why I hadn't ever carried this before. Got complimented right away soon as I walked in the grocery store "That's a fun purse!" Oh yes it is!  Had to carry my Balenciaga rainbow wallet. It was mandatory.  


Happy St. Patrick's Day to you all!


----------



## artax two

houseof999 said:


> I decided to pull out another shelf sitter. I can't tell you why I hadn't ever carried this before. Got complimented right away soon as I walked in the grocery store "That's a fun purse!" Oh yes it is!  Had to carry my Balenciaga rainbow wallet. It was mandatory.
> View attachment 5025775
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day to you all!


That's a stunner!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Pretty purse!
> I had a burger and fries (and water) from a local pub for lunch today!


Yum, sounds delicious! I haven't had a burger since my last birthday!


----------



## jessica.berman

Quinn Crossbody with the shamrock charm today.


----------



## baghabitz34

Sunshine mama said:


> that owl is EVERYTHING!!!
> May I ask where you got it?????????????????????????????


Thanks! I got it from the Kate Spade outlet a while ago


----------



## BeachBagGal

jessica.berman said:


> Quinn Crossbody with the shamrock charm today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025890


I love this color!! I’ve been eyeing this bag.  How are you liking it?


----------



## Icecaramellatte

My first day with pillow tabby in green.


----------



## Lisa2007

Parker Signature Prairie


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I decided to pull out another shelf sitter. I can't tell you why I hadn't ever carried this before. Got complimented right away soon as I walked in the grocery store "That's a fun purse!" Oh yes it is!  Had to carry my Balenciaga rainbow wallet. It was mandatory.
> View attachment 5025775
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day to you all!


That is a fun purse. And perfect for St Patrick's Day! Especially with the fun rainbow wallet! 



houseof999 said:


> Yum, sounds delicious! I haven't had a burger since my last birthday!



It was delicious!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Icecaramellatte said:


> My first day with pillow tabby in green.
> View attachment 5026013


Perfect day to bring this nice green bag out!


----------



## jessica.berman

BeachBagGal said:


> I love this color!! I’ve been eyeing this bag.  How are you liking it?



I don't carry a ton, but this is roomier than I expected.  I love the color and the leather is amazing (I've low-key become obsessed with the Originals line and this one caught my eye).  It's an easy grab and go crossbody, but I like that you can take the strap off to carry as a clutch too.  I'd say get it if you were thinking about it!


----------



## MiaKay

Riezky said:


> Smooshy pile of turquoise 1941 duffle
> 
> View attachment 5024813



Have you noticed any chipping on the hardware? I’ve only been using mine a few weeks and the coating has chipped a bit, it’s so annoying!

Not sure how to prevent it from getting worse. The only other bag I have with gunmetal hardware is my Rogue but I haven’t had any problems there.


----------



## Riezky

MiaKay said:


> Have you noticed any chipping on the hardware? I’ve only been using mine a few weeks and the coating has chipped a bit, it’s so annoying!
> 
> Not sure how to prevent it from getting worse. The only other bag I have with gunmetal hardware is my Rogue but I haven’t had any problems there.



I haven’t seen any myself, but I also haven’t carried it much. Sorry it’s been happening on yours, it does seem like a common issue with gunmetal hardware  I am now curious whether there is a way to prevent it though! I think someone here actually used a spraypaint to coat their hardware when it started chipping? Not sure if I am remembering correctly.


----------



## MiaKay

Riezky said:


> I haven’t seen any myself, but I also haven’t carried it much. Sorry it’s been happening on yours, it does seem like a common issue with gunmetal hardware  I am now curious whether there is a way to prevent it though! I think someone here actually used a spraypaint to coat their hardware when it started chipping? Not sure if I am remembering correctly.



Thats good to know and I hope you don’t have this problem!

I only started carrying mine about 10 days ago and haven’t even been out every single day. It’s not very noticeable but I caught it because I’m super pedantic about the way my bags look.

I’ll visit my local Coach store and let you know for sure if they have any tips  I don’t know though if retail stores employees will be open to helping a customer with a bag purchased from the outlet, even if it is a retail style. Let’s see. 

I don’t trust myself with spray paint lol (I’m terrible at that kind of thing and will likely damage the bag) but I really want to know if there’s a way to stop or prevent the chipping from getting worse.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> I decided to pull out another shelf sitter. I can't tell you why I hadn't ever carried this before. Got complimented right away soon as I walked in the grocery store "That's a fun purse!" Oh yes it is!  Had to carry my Balenciaga rainbow wallet. It was mandatory.
> View attachment 5025775
> 
> Happy St. Patrick's Day to you all!


I love all of it! The bag, wallet, and charm!


----------



## Lucyblue13

Don't want to quote everyone...but all the green bags the last few days are just amazing


----------



## Lucyblue13

Court with a new strap today!


----------



## Riezky

MiaKay said:


> Thats good to know and I hope you don’t have this problem!
> 
> I only started carrying mine about 10 days ago and haven’t even been out every single day. It’s not very noticeable but I caught it because I’m super pedantic about the way my bags look.
> 
> I’ll visit my local Coach store and let you know for sure if they have any tips  I don’t know though if retail stores employees will be open to helping a customer with a bag purchased from the outlet, even if it is a retail style. Let’s see.
> 
> I don’t trust myself with spray paint lol (I’m terrible at that kind of thing and will likely damage the bag) but I really want to know if there’s a way to stop or prevent the chipping from getting worse.



Thank you! It’s definitely been hit or miss for me in general with asking questions in store about wear on bags. I will try taking a look through the rehab thread for ideas too


----------



## houseof999

Thumper Terrain crossbody for a rainy day.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Thumper Terrain crossbody for a rainy day.



Adorable!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Adorable!


Thank you! It's bunny season!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jessica.berman said:


> I don't carry a ton, but this is roomier than I expected.  I love the color and the leather is amazing (I've low-key become obsessed with the Originals line and this one caught my eye).  It's an easy grab and go crossbody, but I like that you can take the strap off to carry as a clutch too.  I'd say get it if you were thinking about it!


Good to hear!


----------



## Alexa5

I love this tattoo Callie!


----------



## MiaKay

Alexa5 said:


> I love this tattoo Callie!
> 
> View attachment 5028087



Beautiful, and I love how it looks with the pink strap!


----------



## Alexa5

MiaKay said:


> Beautiful, and I love how it looks with the pink strap!


Thank you!  I had been using the pink strap with my KF Callie, and decided to use it on this one too   In the end it adds a bit of fun color...


----------



## Riezky

Colorblock Emery. This colorway finally made me give this style a chance


----------



## MiaKay

Riezky said:


> Colorblock Emery. This colorway finally made me give this style a chance



I adore the Emery! One of the best styles Coach has released these past couple years imho. This colour way is beautiful!


----------



## Riezky

MiaKay said:


> I adore the Emery! One of the best styles Coach has released these past couple years imho. This colour way is beautiful!



Thank you, yes, it’s such a clean and pretty style, and comfortable to use! I wasn’t sure about the shape when I first tried it a while back, but couldn’t resist this one on FOS.

I think it was you who had been debating between emery and courier a while back? If so, I’m happy to hear that you still love your Emery!


----------



## MiaKay

Riezky said:


> Thank you, yes, it’s such a clean and pretty style, and comfortable to use! I wasn’t sure about the shape when I first tried it a while back, but couldn’t resist this one on FOS.
> 
> I think it was you who had been debating between emery and courier a while back? If so, I’m happy to hear that you still love your Emery!



Great memory  I haven’t used it yet because it’s still quite rainy in my city, and I have it in elm which I think would be susceptible to water stains. I plan to bring her out in a couple months when we have some sunshine, can’t wait!


----------



## holiday123

Used Tate today. Love all the pockets and it's just my size for a weekend crossbody. I sprayed with 2 coats apple guard and wore jeans. No issue yet with color transfer.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> I love this tattoo Callie!
> 
> View attachment 5028087


Nice pop of color with the strap!


----------



## alice87

lovevintagecoach said:


> Moved back into my custom Willis ..... I love this bag !!
> View attachment 5006012


Could I say wow. Such a fan bag.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

alice87 said:


> Could I say wow. Such a fan bag.


Thank you !


----------



## musiclover

My Madison Coach Sophia from 2010.  An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Duffle 16 heading to pick out some plants. Yay Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022327


It's gorgeous!


----------



## artax two

Dreamer! This is the maiden voyage for this bag for me. Out for a retirement party for my dad.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This watermelon coin purse.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> This watermelon coin purse.
> View attachment 5030695


Love all the colors and fruits!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This watermelon coin purse.
> View attachment 5030695



So cute!   Love all your adorable fruit SLGs together!  And a lovely clear bag to show them all off!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Love all the colors and fruits!





JenJBS said:


> So cute!   Love all your adorable fruit SLGs together!  And a lovely clear bag to show them all off!


Thank you so much ladies!!!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> This watermelon coin purse.
> View attachment 5030695


That is really cute. I especially like the watermelon!


----------



## kistae

NYC buddies coming with me to work.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> That is really cute. I especially like the watermelon!


Thank you! I really like the watermelon too!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> This watermelon coin purse.
> View attachment 5030695


Now this is what I call FUN!  You must get so many compliments when you’re carrying this cutie out and about!  A beautiful combination of Coach and LV...and that charm is something else!  Love it all!


----------



## musiclover

double post


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

kistae said:


> NYC buddies coming with me to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031104


Love a good vintage set! Is the messenger bag heavy?


----------



## xo.siren

Mini lillie carry-all featuring my kitty Hazel! Waiting for my Tate 18 Crossbody to come in


----------



## oldbag

xo.siren said:


> View attachment 5031463
> 
> Mini lilliie carry-all featuring my kitty Hazel! Waiting for my Tate 18 Crossbody to come in


As much as I like coach bags I would take Hazel in a second. She is just beautiful.


----------



## kistae

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Love a good vintage set! Is the messenger bag heavy?


I’m happy to report that it isn’t! The style I have is called the Musette. Between this and the Rambler I think I’m sorted for messenger bags


----------



## BeachBagGal

xo.siren said:


> View attachment 5031463
> 
> Mini lillie carry-all featuring my kitty Hazel! Waiting for my Tate 18 Crossbody to come in


What a beauty Hazel is! And nice bag too.


----------



## Riezky

Metallic green mini Rhyder and Buster!


----------



## musiclover

xo.siren said:


> View attachment 5031463
> 
> Mini lillie carry-all featuring my kitty Hazel! Waiting for my Tate 18 Crossbody to come in


Hazel is gorgeous. What a beautiful kitty face and such pretty hair.  Lovely Lillie as well!


----------



## xo.siren

Thank you u/oldbag, u/BeachBagGal and u/musiclover and everyone who liked the picture  I would take Hazel over anything/anybody. She's a purse girl as well, she may make a reappearance with the Tate 18


----------



## JenJBS

xo.siren said:


> View attachment 5031463
> 
> Mini lillie carry-all featuring my kitty Hazel! Waiting for my Tate 18 Crossbody to come in



Hazel is such a pretty kitty!    
Lovely bag as well, but... Hazel!


----------



## xo.siren

she says thank you for all of the lovely comments  

((thank you for all the bag compliments as well!! This bag is actually super comfy and I find it an ideal size for me))


----------



## BeachBagGal

xo.siren said:


> View attachment 5031866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she says thank you for all of the lovely comments
> 
> ((thank you for all the bag compliments as well!! This bag is actually super comfy and I find it an ideal size for me))


Quite the model! I bet she has her on IG page. Lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Now this is what I call FUN!  You must get so many compliments when you’re carrying this cutie out and about!  A beautiful combination of Coach and LV...and that charm is something else!  Love it all!


Thank you! I do get some stares, but I'm not actually sure why. It doesn't matter though cuz it make me happy to carry it.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I do get some stares, but I'm not actually sure why. It doesn't matter though cuz it make me happy to carry it.


I know I would be staring because I’d be wondering where did you find all of those beautiful things, and wanting to have a second look!  I can imagine you’d be feeling very light-hearted carrying such a delightful collection


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I know I would be staring because I’d be wondering where did you find all of those beautiful things, and wanting to have a second look!  I can imagine you’d be feeling very light-hearted carrying such a delightful collection


Thank you!    
I find that I am currently cherishing many light- hearted things in my life due to the current global situation we're in.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I find that I am currently cherishing many light- hearted things in my life due to the current global situation we're in.


I think you are so wise, SSM!  Our perspective and how we look at things can really help support our emotional well-being during these difficult times.  Thank you for sharing and reminding me that a light heart flies more freely. I’m going to embrace your philosophy   .


----------



## xo.siren

holiday123 said:


> Used Tate today. Love all the pockets and it's just my size for a weekend crossbody. I sprayed with 2 coats apple guard and wore jeans. No issue yet with color transfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028640



u/Holiday123 did you get yours customized? Love the combination! I ordered the Tate this Sunday but in plain black


----------



## IntheOcean

Riezky said:


> Metallic green mini Rhyder and Buster!


Really pretty color and finish!


----------



## moissydan98

shay crossbody in all of its smooshy signature glory


----------



## xo.siren

daniellainez67 said:


> shay crossbody in all of its smooshy signature glory
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032692
> View attachment 5032694


I love your rexy charm!!!


----------



## moissydan98

xo.siren said:


> I love your rexy charm!!!


thank you!!!


----------



## Riezky

IntheOcean said:


> Really pretty color and finish!



Thank you! It is great at making rainy spring days cheerful


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Circle bag.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Sunshine mama said:


> Nora kisslock crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005037
> View attachment 5005051


How on earth did I miss this dear pretty mini?  So divine; reminds me of my MJ Stam bags. I shall be on the hunt for this.


----------



## holiday123

xo.siren said:


> u/Holiday123 did you get yours customized? Love the combination! I ordered the Tate this Sunday but in plain black


Thank you, yes I did get it customized. I really like this style. Have you gotten yours yet? I do hope they come out with more colors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

elisabettaverde said:


> How on earth did I miss this dear pretty mini?  So divine; reminds me of my MJ Stam bags. I shall be on the hunt for this.


Thank you so much.  Have fun hunting!


----------



## xo.siren

holiday123 said:


> Thank you, yes I did get it customized. I really like this style. Have you gotten yours yet? I do hope they come out with more colors.



Supposedly it shipped out of their facility today! So hoping in the next 2 weeks it shows up!


----------



## tealocean

xo.siren said:


> View attachment 5031866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she says thank you for all of the lovely comments
> 
> ((thank you for all the bag compliments as well!! This bag is actually super comfy and I find it an ideal size for me))


 She has beautiful eyes!


----------



## tealocean

daniellainez67 said:


> shay crossbody in all of its smooshy signature glory
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032692
> View attachment 5032694


Rexy looks great hanging out! I haven't seen that one. So fun!!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

I’m head over heels for this beauty!  I’ve added quite a few bags and SLG’s in Coach’s quilted Napa leather.  Just can’t get enough of it!


----------



## kistae

My beautiful it heavy Lenox.


----------



## Riezky

Dark denim rogue satchel


----------



## pammbw

Sitting in the car listening to the pitter pats of the rain with my nicely broken in Hamptons tote from 2007.  Just love the rich caramel color.


----------



## tearosenj

Bought it for several years, kind of old.  it is a light bag.  If I want to carry my iPad, I always use it.  Like the pink and grey.


----------



## amberquamme

Carrying my first Rogue today. I can now understand why these are a cult classic. Simply amazing! MK flower charm until I can get around to ordering the ombré feather bag charm ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## holiday123

Still using Tate.


----------



## winter_knight

I've been using my Pride Tote for weeks now. I loved the blue interior so much I reversed it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

winter_knight said:


> I've been using my Pride Tote for weeks now. I loved the blue interior so much I reversed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035644


Love your CD as well!!!
What is the color of the CD bag?


----------



## winter_knight

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your CD as well!!!
> What is the color of the CD bag?


Thank you. The color is dark red. I find a bright red bag harder to wear so she is the only red bag in my collection.


----------



## valv54

Vintage yellow compact pouch!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This watermelon again.


----------



## Lisa2007

One of my favorite Coach bags...The Leather Drawstring Bucket Bag.
Have a great weekend PF Family.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I pulled out my suede Edie 42 to catch the  last bit of cool weather before it heats up. 
The one drawback of this bag: even though I try so hard to stay organized with the three compartments I still end up digging around for my keys and such.  But it’s still a statement piece and the color is so rich.


----------



## whateve

Lisa2007 said:


> One of my favorite Coach bags...The Leather Drawstring Bucket Bag.
> Have a great weekend PF Family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036291


Is your skinny case vintage? If so, twins! I love this banana color.


----------



## Lisa2007

whateve said:


> Is your skinny case vintage? If so, twins! I love this banana color.


Good morning Twin, yes the skinny case is vintage.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My watermelon coin case again.


----------



## xo.siren

Moved right into my Tate today!


----------



## xo.siren

winter_knight said:


> I've been using my Pride Tote for weeks now. I loved the blue interior so much I reversed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035644


THAT CD!!! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## xo.siren

Sunshine mama said:


> This watermelon again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036041



I love this watermelon!! So cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

xo.siren said:


> I love this watermelon!! So cute


Thank you!


----------



## elvisfan4life

aerinha said:


> Vintage bottle green Murphy.
> View attachment 5004330



this makes me want the green Willis even more


----------



## elvisfan4life

houseof999 said:


> @elvisfan4life



?????


----------



## kistae

My first ever rust coloured NYC bag! I also noticed it’s an inch or so taller than the shoulder bags that were produced later.


----------



## houseof999

elvisfan4life said:


> ?????



 IDK  I don't remember.  Must have tagged thinking you too were asking for the name! I don't remember.


----------



## Riezky

Butterscotch Rogue


----------



## holiday123

Cashin 22 this week.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Cashin 22 this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038956


I just got mine out to see how to accessorize. Did you Apple Guard it?


----------



## xo.siren

Inspired by you all here and decided to try wrapping the scarf around the handle!
Here is my Tate today:


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I just got mine out to see how to accessorize. Did you Apple Guard it?


I did. I love that stuff. I probably didn't need to since all I wear to work are scrubs, but just in case...

Can't wait to see your accessorized one. I wanted to put my tea rose fob on there, but I couldn't get the o-ring around the handle. The newer tea rose one has a larger diameter ring...I may have to get out the tools and diy it.


----------



## kistae

Late afternoon coffee with my beautiful Devon c/o Valv


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Circle bag again with a banana.
Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Sunshine mama said:


> This Circle bag again with a banana.
> Have a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039442


What an amazing picture.  Looks like a magazine ad!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Luvpurplepurses said:


> What an amazing picture.  Looks like a magazine ad!


Thank you very much!


----------



## COACH_GAL

Vintage coach Bellacourt in I believe British Tan. It has a patina that makes it look almost like a dark whiskey color.


----------



## meepabeep

Metallic leopard Kristin Clutch.


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> This Circle bag again with a banana.
> Have a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039442


What a lovely picture. Where did you find the link strap?


----------



## Lisa2007

Turnlock  Clutch, Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> What a lovely picture. Where did you find the link strap?


Thank you.  I got it from Amaz0n.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Sunshine mama said:


> This Circle bag again with a banana.
> Have a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039442


Such a cool bag!


----------



## Riezky

Purple rogue 25!


----------



## MiaKay

We finally got some sunshine so I thought I’d get a nice picture of my breakfast date (the 1941 duffle in oxblood, my husband was the third wheel).

When I got home I realized that the stars of this photo are my original loves, namely carbs, dairy and coffee


----------



## Sunshine mama

MiaKay said:


> We finally got some sunshine so I thought I’d get a nice picture of my breakfast date (the 1941 duffle in oxblood, my husband was the third wheel).
> 
> When I got home I realized that the stars of this photo are my original loves, namely carbs, dairy and coffee
> 
> View attachment 5040938


Love this photo.
And I'm  also in love with all the things you're in love with!


----------



## Paris Girl

MiaKay said:


> We finally got some sunshine so I thought I’d get a nice picture of my breakfast date (the 1941 duffle in oxblood, my husband was the third wheel).
> 
> When I got home I realized that the stars of this photo are my original loves, namely carbs, dairy and coffee
> 
> View attachment 5040938


Yum! Coffee, food, and bag!


----------



## Iamminda

MiaKay said:


> We finally got some sunshine so I thought I’d get a nice picture of my breakfast date (the 1941 duffle in oxblood, my husband was the third wheel).
> 
> When I got home I realized that the stars of this photo are my original loves, namely carbs, dairy and coffee
> 
> View attachment 5040938



Oh, what I would do for a bite of that almond croissant


----------



## Teagaggle

Getting ready for tomorrow...


----------



## kistae

Mahogany Kent I randomly came across and decided to snap up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Nora with the watermelon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Getting ready for tomorrow...
> View attachment 5041054


Another beautiful creation!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> My Nora with the watermelon.
> View attachment 5041731


You as well! Beautiful photography skills!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> You as well! Beautiful photography skills!


Thank you.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> My Nora with the watermelon.
> View attachment 5041731


What a pretty pink pairing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> What a pretty pink pairing!


Thank you!


----------



## xo.siren

I have been trying to do the scarf wrapping around the handle but it has proven to be quite difficult and seems to unravel!


----------



## xo.siren

MiaKay said:


> We finally got some sunshine so I thought I’d get a nice picture of my breakfast date (the 1941 duffle in oxblood, my husband was the third wheel).
> 
> When I got home I realized that the stars of this photo are my original loves, namely carbs, dairy and coffee
> 
> View attachment 5040938


Love!!


----------



## xo.siren

Teagaggle said:


> Getting ready for tomorrow...
> View attachment 5041054


Especially love the charm!


----------



## xo.siren

Sunshine mama said:


> My Nora with the watermelon.
> View attachment 5041731


So pretty!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xo.siren said:


> So pretty!!


Thank you!


----------



## Teagaggle

Despite the cold winds today, I'm channeling spring!


----------



## xo.siren

Teagaggle said:


> Despite the cold winds today, I'm channeling spring!
> View attachment 5042624


Gorgeous colour! I love the combination of scarf and bag!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Sunshine mama said:


> My Nora with the watermelon.
> View attachment 5041731


Love that handle with it!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> Despite the cold winds today, I'm channeling spring!
> View attachment 5042624


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Love that handle with it!


Thank you!
I wish Coach had done it for us from the get go.


----------



## JenJBS

@carterazo Your bag got featured on the PurseForum Round Up today!


----------



## laurenrr

This cassie camera bag-love the pockets and organization!


----------



## Paris Girl

J9MKlover said:


> Such a cool bag!


I almost got one of those but I already have two similar bags. Love it!


----------



## beachbabe90

Teagaggle said:


> Despite the cold winds today, I'm channeling spring!
> View attachment 5042624



i absolutely love this color!


----------



## whateve

MiaKay said:


> We finally got some sunshine so I thought I’d get a nice picture of my breakfast date (the 1941 duffle in oxblood, my husband was the third wheel).
> 
> When I got home I realized that the stars of this photo are my original loves, namely carbs, dairy and coffee
> 
> View attachment 5040938





Iamminda said:


> Oh, what I would do for a bite of that almond croissant


Me too! I'm so sad they don't make them at Panera anymore. I don't have any place to get them.


----------



## houseof999

Out to brunch with my mini Willis


----------



## Iamminda

The best $40 I have ever spent (only took about an hour of refreshing FOS ).  Happy Easter Weekend


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> The best $40 I have ever spent (only took about an hour of refreshing FOS ).  Happy Easter Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043885


That's not bad for an hours worth of work! And I have more time than money these days!  
She's beautiful!  

Happy Easter weekend to you too!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> The best $40 I have ever spent (only took about an hour of refreshing FOS ).  Happy Easter Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043885



So pretty!       Happy Easter!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you ladies .  



RuedeNesle said:


> That's not bad for an hours worth of work! And I have more time than money these days!
> She's beautiful!
> 
> Happy Easter weekend to you too!





JenJBS said:


> So pretty!       Happy Easter!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> The best $40 I have ever spent (only took about an hour of refreshing FOS ).  Happy Easter Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043885


This is so pretty and I love your charm so much!  what an amazing price!


----------



## Narnanz

Rambler in Mahogany for a weekend away. Accompanied by a Prene X bag in red.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> This is so pretty and I love your charm so much!  what an amazing price!



Thanks so much ML .  It was so nice to get something in this pale pink color.


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> The best $40 I have ever spent (only took about an hour of refreshing FOS ).  Happy Easter Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043885


A beautiful pink bag!


----------



## Paris Girl

whateve said:


> Me too! I'm so sad they don't make them at Panera anymore. I don't have any place to get them.


We go to Paris every other year (except last year due to covid . They have the most fabulous, awesome croissants you ever tasted. I start my breakfast there with pain au chocolat with my cafe creme. On our last visit my sister came along and my hubby treated us to a baking class learning to make croissant dough which is the base of many French breakfast pastries. We made four different types of croissants from the dough.

The best croissants come from boulangeries where all dough is made on the premises. It’s a requirement in order to be called a boulangerie. Our instructor told us other French bakeries use commercial made dough which is decent but not as good as made fresh on the premises. I cannot wait to go back! The French bakeries and chocolate shops are to die for! And you don’t gain weight because you walk everywhere. 

After class we took a dozen pastries back to our rented Saint Germain apartment. I think my hubby had ulterior motives. Lol! Here’s two of them.


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> A beautiful pink bag!



Thanks Sarah .


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Out to brunch with my mini Willis
> View attachment 5043758


 This is adorable and I love the color!


Iamminda said:


> The best $40 I have ever spent (only took about an hour of refreshing FOS ). Happy Easter Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043885


What a deal! This is so pretty!


----------



## elvisfan4life

houseof999 said:


> IDK  I don't remember.  Must have tagged thinking you too were asking for the name! I don't remember.




Lol No Worries I thought I had done something wrong


----------



## IntheOcean

houseof999 said:


> Out to brunch with my mini Willis
> View attachment 5043758


Such a beautiful little thing, and this color really suits it


----------



## Sarah03

I’m carrying my very first Coach bag. My Grandma bought the bag and charm for me & they hold a special place in my heart. I am missing her today but this reminder of her makes me smile.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Out to brunch with my mini Willis
> View attachment 5043758


Love that color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> The best $40 I have ever spent (only took about an hour of refreshing FOS ).  Happy Easter Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043885


Perfect bag for this weekend and love the L charm on there!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I’m carrying my very first Coach bag. My Grandma bought the bag and charm for me & they hold a special place in my heart. I am missing her today but this reminder of her makes me smile.


Aww what a sweet memory with such a sweet bag! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I’m carrying my very first Coach bag. My Grandma bought the bag and charm for me & they hold a special place in my heart. I am missing her today but this reminder of her makes me smile.



Such a sweet looking bag — perfect for spring


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks .  I have never “worked” so hard  for a bag before so I am glad it worked out.  



whateve said:


> What a deal! This is so pretty!






BeachBagGal said:


> Perfect bag for this weekend and love the L charm on there!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Happy Easter! My Coach from originals line. ❤️


----------



## kistae

Putting my crummy weekend behind and kicking the week off with my burgundy NCY City ~


----------



## winter_knight

houseof999 said:


> Out to brunch with my mini Willis
> View attachment 5043758


I just purchased this! I'm in love!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I’m carrying this bag still along with my Coach mask.


----------



## Teagaggle

Another Cassie! Waiting for my first vaccine shot!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Purple Willis ( I couldn’t decide which bag charm to use, so I used them all )


----------



## americandreaming

houseof999 said:


> Out to brunch with my mini Willis
> View attachment 5043758


Do you carry it in the crook of your arm?


----------



## houseof999

americandreaming said:


> Do you carry it in the crook of your arm?


No, it has a long strap. I carry it crossbody. You can see the clip on the right.


----------



## Riezky

Emery and glitter Rexy


----------



## houseof999

Carried on Easter but haven't switched out yet.


----------



## kistae

Rambling into Tuesday


----------



## Lisa2007

Signature Chain Crossbody


----------



## Narnanz

kistae said:


> Rambling into Tuesday
> View attachment 5046226


Is yours Mocha or mahogany?.....If Mahogany , we were twins this week.


----------



## kistae

Narnanz said:


> Is yours Mocha or mahogany?.....If Mahogany , we were twins this week.


It's actually a faded navy! So fraternal twins? Haha


----------



## pandorabox

mommaoosh said:


> Turnlock clutch. I'm loving these Coach  originals. I'm a basic jeans and tee type of girl so these simple yet classic bags are perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676429


How has she been holding up? So pretty.


----------



## Jaidybug

Past week I’ve been carrying my Legacy Textured Large Duffle


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Past week I’ve been carrying my Legacy Textured Large Duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046290



Pretty, JB .  I will always have a huge soft spot for Legacy Duffles — love them.


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Pretty, JB .  I will always have a huge soft spot for Legacy Duffles — love them.


Thanks IM, me too!


----------



## americandreaming

tristaeliseh said:


> I carried this baby to a baby shower today. I DID NOT want to carry much so this was perfect and those are Oscar de la Renta sunnies too.
> View attachment 4678342


Which one is this?  It looks like a Sadie.


----------



## kistae

Lovely Burgundy Madison that unfortunately still reeks of some perfume or freshener used by the seller.


----------



## MiaKay

Paris Girl said:


> We go to Paris every other year (except last year due to covid . They have the most fabulous, awesome croissants you ever tasted. I start my breakfast there with pain au chocolat with my cafe creme. On our last visit my sister came along and my hubby treated us to a baking class learning to make croissant dough which is the base of many French breakfast pastries. We made four different types of croissants from the dough.
> 
> The best croissants come from boulangeries where all dough is made on the premises. It’s a requirement in order to be called a boulangerie. Our instructor told us other French bakeries use commercial made dough which is decent but not as good as made fresh on the premises. I cannot wait to go back! The French bakeries and chocolate shops are to die for! And you don’t gain weight because you walk everywhere.
> 
> After class we took a dozen pastries back to our rented Saint Germain apartment. I think my hubby had ulterior motives. Lol! Here’s two of them.



I haven’t been to France but I have visited other countries in Europe & the croissants (all baked goods tbh) there are just another level!

After our first couple days my husband and I almost exclusively ate baked goods for every meal, and would do the same if we ever went back


----------



## Paris Girl

kistae said:


> Lovely Burgundy Madison that unfortunately still reeks of some perfume or freshener used by the seller.
> View attachment 5047406


I had a stinky bag awhile bag and got some charcoal packets online at Amazon. Really made a difference. Your bag is vintage and unlined so you could also dunk it with some mild detergent that might help. Beautiful bag!


----------



## kistae

Paris Girl said:


> I had a stinky bag awhile bag and got some charcoal packets online at Amazon. Really made a difference. Your bag is vintage and unlined so you could also dunk it with some mild detergent that might help. Beautiful bag!


Will try that out. Thank you!


----------



## Paris Girl

lovevintagecoach said:


> Purple Willis ( I couldn’t decide which bag charm to use, so I used them all )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045653


I think I helped you find this bag. Love it!


----------



## holiday123

KF TTH


----------



## Paris Girl

I like that strap! Usually I prefer less width but that’s nice.


----------



## americandreaming

Black swinger with the xbdy strap today.
Tips on accessorising?

ETA: whoops, just noticed it's dusty in that pic.  Weird as I kept it in my dust bag...  haha


----------



## ccstone04

I’m a serious nerd for glovetanned leather  1941 Soho


----------



## Paris Girl

ccstone04 said:


> I’m a serious nerd for glovetanned leather  1941 Soho
> 
> View attachment 5048204


Love it!


----------



## Lisa2007

Vintage Cashin Frame Handbag


----------



## pandorabox

My Georgie Gem... She is a pretty little gem...


----------



## pandorabox

ccstone04 said:


> I’m a serious nerd for glovetanned leather  1941 Soho
> 
> View attachment 5048204


Me too!! Its the best!


----------



## Paris Girl

Lisa2007 said:


> Vintage Cashin Frame Handbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048217


Nice Lindy bag!


----------



## kistae

Setting up my bags to photograph quickly next to my coffee has unofficially turned into a workday highlight


----------



## whateve

vintage Sonoma.


----------



## kistae

whateve said:


> View attachment 5048472
> 
> vintage Sonoma.


I hope to have an aqua/glacier blue bag one day


----------



## pandorabox

kistae said:


> Setting up my bags to photograph quickly next to my coffee has unofficially turned into a workday highlight
> View attachment 5048435


Gorgeous set up!!!


----------



## pandorabox

Lisa2007 said:


> Vintage Cashin Frame Handbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048217


Oh my gosh. Wait. Hold up. How vintage are we talking for this beauty??? Both pieces? I need to know. Vintage Coach makes me weirdly happy. Lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> Lovely Burgundy Madison that unfortunately still reeks of some perfume or freshener used by the seller.
> View attachment 5047406


But it looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## kistae

Sunshine mama said:


> But it looks gorgeous!!!


Thank you :3 can’t wait to clear out that smell so I can enjoy using it without lowkey gagging at the scent


----------



## Lee22

Such beautiful weather today I had to pull out the hay snakeskin rogue


----------



## pandorabox

My lovely Rambler. Playing up the colors today. Corals and peaches. Heading to the Coach store to go and meet the Cassie and Turnlock Clutch in person.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pandorabox said:


> My lovely Rambler. Playing up the colors today. Corals and peaches. Heading to the Coach store to go and meet the Cassie and Turnlock Clutch in person.


It  looks very cute in you!


----------



## houseof999

Madison Regis


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Madison Regis
> View attachment 5049054



This is gorgeous — and RN would surely need her fainting couch upon seeing this one


----------



## JenJBS

Madison Hailey.


----------



## Lisa2007

pandorabox said:


> Oh my gosh. Wait. Hold up. How vintage are we talking for this beauty??? Both pieces? I need to know. Vintage Coach makes me weirdly happy. Lol.


Hi there,
Only the frame bag is vintage I purchased it from Coach at least 20 years ago. I am currently on a hunt for a Coach vintage kiss lock coin purse to add to my collection. I too am excited when I find a vintage item in new or excellent condition.


----------



## pandorabox

Lisa2007 said:


> Hi there,
> Only the frame bag is vintage I purchased it from Coach at least 20 years ago. I am currently on a hunt for a Coach vintage kiss lock coin purse to add to my collection. I too am excited when I find a vintage item in new or excellent condition.


I love that you speak vintage Coach! Good luck on the hunt. She’s a beauty. Don’t ever part with her. But if you ever decide you must I can be found. Lol.  Keep wearing her in good health.


----------



## whateve

pandorabox said:


> Oh my gosh. Wait. Hold up. How vintage are we talking for this beauty??? Both pieces? I need to know. Vintage Coach makes me weirdly happy. Lol.


It's a retro Lindy bag made around 1991.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## lovevintagecoach

Paris Girl said:


> I think I helped you find this bag. Love it!


You did !!  Thank you for introducing me to her .


----------



## Teagaggle

Cashin 22! The only bag where I caved on my no brass hardware rule...


----------



## kistae

Today’s casual Friday bag situation.


----------



## Lisa2007

Jes Crossboday Messenger. Have a great weekend PF Family.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Madison Regis
> View attachment 5049054


 


Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous — and RN would surely need her fainting couch upon seeing this one


 I pulled over the fainting couch after seeing this beauty in another thread. I had a feeling I needed to be ready this time!


----------



## Riezky

Another squishy duffle day


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> Cashin 22! The only bag where I caved on my no brass hardware rule...
> View attachment 5049556


Totally worth breaking the rules. The pink edgepaint is so cool!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> This watermelon coin purse.
> View attachment 5030695



I'm loving all the fruits!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sarah03 said:


> Totally worth breaking the rules. The pink edgepaint is so cool!


Something is off in the universe. I now have two bags (both Cashin 22s) with brass hardware & now I'm catching myself looking at others! I'd likely stay with bags having understated hardware but still! Lol...


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Despite the cold winds today, I'm channeling spring!
> View attachment 5042624


Your scarf really makes the bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

carterazo said:


> Your scarf really makes the bag!


Thanks! Loft outlet has some of THE BEST bandana scarves; usually up by the registers & cheap! That's where this one came from.


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5049445


I love this bag!  I have one in camel (I think that’s the colour name) and it’s one of my favourites.


----------



## Paris Girl

Not springy but I haven’t used this for awhile.


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> I’m carrying my very first Coach bag. My Grandma bought the bag and charm for me & they hold a special place in my heart. I am missing her today but this reminder of her makes me smile.


 What a sweet memory!  This lovely bag is a keepsake.


----------



## carterazo

Jaidybug said:


> Past week I’ve been carrying my Legacy Textured Large Duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046290



Such yummy leather!


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! Loft outlet has some of THE BEST bandana scarves; usually up by the registers & cheap! That's where this one came from.



Thanks for the tip.  Time to go visit that outlet.


----------



## holiday123

Was going to switch in to KF troupe, but am feeling a hobo more for next week so moved into bedford.


----------



## Jaidybug

carterazo said:


> Such yummy leather!


Yes, it definitely is!


----------



## Lucylu29

The old with the new. Lula’s Legacy with a tea rose charm. I wish Coach still made bags in this mahogany color.


----------



## Wendyann7

holiday123 said:


> Was going to switch in to KF troupe, but am feeling a hobo more for next week so moved into bedford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052149


love this color!


----------



## Alexa5

Dinky!


----------



## Tiggerhawk

Moved into the MINY “Buy Now” Rogue 25 in buttercup with a MFO charm.


----------



## xo.siren

my Tate in action today


----------



## holiday123

xo.siren said:


> View attachment 5053270
> 
> my Tate in action today


I still love using this bag. I hope they add more color options!


----------



## xo.siren

holiday123 said:


> I still love using this bag. I hope they add more color options!


Me too! I do find that black gets a bit bland so I have been adding colour by using the scarf


----------



## xo.siren

holiday123 said:


> I still love using this bag. I hope they add more color options!


Me too! I do find that black gets a bit bland so I have been adding colour by using the scarf


----------



## Lisa2007

Peyton Tote


----------



## carterazo

My weekend bag and my work set.


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> My weekend bag and my work set.
> View attachment 5054701
> View attachment 5054702


Love your work set combo!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> My weekend bag and my work set.
> View attachment 5054701
> View attachment 5054702



All three bags are beautiful C .  I really need a tearose piece in my life.


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> My weekend bag and my work set.
> View attachment 5054701
> View attachment 5054702


C, I adore your bags!  Your work set is so gorgeous. I love those colours together.  I never bought a tearose Dinky (have two clutches instead) but I should have. It’s definitely the one that got away.

Is that a Target bag in the back seat?  I love Target but none here at home.  It’s going to be a really long time before we can cross the border again.


----------



## kistae

BOTD with the Pulley which sort of grew on me


----------



## Lisa2007

carterazo said:


> My weekend bag and my work set.
> View attachment 5054701
> View attachment 5054702


Beautiful color combination I am partial to the same colors.


----------



## americandreaming

carterazo said:


> My weekend bag and my work set.
> View attachment 5054701
> View attachment 5054702



Gorgeous!!!

How do you carry your work set?  I'm picturing tote on shoulder and Cassie by top handle?

ETA: by the way, what are you up to with your weekend bag?   UK is finally opening up again so I can't wait to get out and go shopping!


----------



## Teagaggle

Fern Cassie 19


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

carterazo said:


> My weekend bag and my work set.
> View attachment 5054701
> View attachment 5054702


Awesome spring colors!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

I'm carrying my Marlie today. This is definitely one of my favorite bags lately


----------



## AshMarieDarling

carterazo said:


> My weekend bag and my work set.
> View attachment 5054701
> View attachment 5054702


OMG I need this green tote in my life!!!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

holiday123 said:


> KF TTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048129


It looks sooooooo good with that strap!!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Teagaggle said:


> Getting ready for tomorrow...
> View attachment 5041054


Oh my goodness!!! I love love love this!!!! Absolute perfection!!!


----------



## tannedsilk

❤❤❤


----------



## Sunshine mama

AshMarieDarling said:


> I'm carrying my Marlie today. This is definitely one of my favorite bags lately
> View attachment 5055413


Oh my goodness! What a lovely combo!
Where did you get this sweet scarf,  may I ask?


----------



## Sunshine mama

tannedsilk said:


> ❤❤❤


Love this combo!!!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## americandreaming

Tomorrow is my first day going into the office in over a year and it'll be raining...  Gallery tote it is!  Sadie within for essentials when popping out for lunch etc.

Posting now as I'll be rushing around and exhausted in the morning


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5055615


You're making me want a basic bag, especially in BT.


----------



## Riezky

Purple Willis!


----------



## kistae

Quick lunch with the Sullivan.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! What a lovely combo!
> Where did you get this sweet scarf,  may I ask?





Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! What a lovely combo!
> Where did you get this sweet scarf,  may I ask?


Thank you so much!!! I got it 2 weekends ago at my local coach outlet!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Dreamer with snake skin
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 detail


----------



## artax two

lovevintagecoach said:


> Dreamer with snake skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail


WOWZA! Do you find the snakeskin a little hard to carry? I have a snakeskin Dreamer and I carried it for a few days. I became super conscious about the snakeskin portion as I noticed a few of the edges of some scales on one corner that rubbed against me were barely barely starting to lift. I immediately changed out of that one into my other Dreamer.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

artax two said:


> WOWZA! Do you find the snakeskin a little hard to carry? I have a snakeskin Dreamer and I carried it for a few days. I became super conscious about the snakeskin portion as I noticed a few of the edges of some scales on one corner that rubbed against me were barely barely starting to lift. I immediately changed out of that one into my other Dreamer.


Not so much with the dreamer , but I have a rouge satchel with snake skin handles that seems to lift a little .  Which is the pits because I love that bag !


----------



## tannedsilk

Legacy large Haley


----------



## foxgal

Sunny day to take out my Coach Originals Turnlock Clutch in Yolk color!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

tannedsilk said:


> Legacy large Haley


I remember the legacy line!  I had a mini tanner!  The Haley is such a nice duffle look!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

foxgal said:


> Sunny day to take out my Coach Originals Turnlock Clutch in Yolk color!
> 
> View attachment 5056599


So cute!  Love this!


----------



## foxgal

J9MKlover said:


> So cute!  Love this!



Thank you! It’s a GREAT bag...LOVE it! Glad to see they’ve brought it back in more colors, currently on the website!


----------



## Lisa2007

Zip Top Dome Crossbody


----------



## BeachBagGal

foxgal said:


> Sunny day to take out my Coach Originals Turnlock Clutch in Yolk color!
> 
> View attachment 5056599


Looks super cute!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

First coach item I’ve purchased in 12(?) years. I got it the other day and have been wearing it since. This bag is so luxurious. The padded leather is stunning


----------



## kistae




----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> Love your work set combo!


*Thank you!*


Iamminda said:


> All three bags are beautiful C .  I really need a tearose piece in my life.


*Yes, you do! I highly recommend having at least one in your collection. *


musiclover said:


> C, I adore your bags!  Your work set is so gorgeous. I love those colours together.  I never bought a tearose Dinky (have two clutches instead) but I should have. It’s definitely the one that got away.
> Is that a Target bag in the back seat?  I love Target but none here at home.  It’s going to be a really long time before we can cross the border again.


*The tea rose Dinkys are the best! Maybe you can still find one.  And it will probably be better priced now. Yes, that's a Target bag in the back. Lol!  Pretty much 90% of my pandemic outings are to Tarjay.  It's great to buy on line and then just pick it up. *



Lisa2007 said:


> Beautiful color combination I am partial to the same colors.


*Thank you!  I love those colors.  My camera does not do them justice.*



americandreaming said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> How do you carry your work set?  I'm picturing tote on shoulder and Cassie by top handle?
> ETA: by the way, what are you up to with your weekend bag?   UK is finally opening up again so I can't wait to get out and go shopping!


*Thank you!  I actually don't carry much for work, so the Cassie fits inside no problem.  I actually took a picture of that but the colors looked terrible, so I deleted it.
I was returning from church with my weekend bag.  We are partially open here and have to sign up to be able to attend.  It's great to finally more people even if you still have to maintain some distance.*



Luvpurplepurses said:


> Awesome spring colors!


*Thank you!*



AshMarieDarling said:


> OMG I need this green tote in my life!!!!!


*Yes you do!  The color is way prettier irl. *


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Fern Cassie 19
> View attachment 5055182


*I loooooove the embellishments you put on this cutie.*



tannedsilk said:


> Legacy large Haley


*These were (are) such great bags!*



foxgal said:


> Sunny day to take out my Coach Originals Turnlock Clutch in Yolk color!
> 
> View attachment 5056599


*So Chic! *


----------



## baghabitz34

Kaffe Tabby. Happy Friday!


----------



## americandreaming

First time taking the BT out and my sister with her MK (snap on the turnlock!), popped out for lunch and some window shopping.


----------



## whateve

Sabrina


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Sabrina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057760


Love that color!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Sabrina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057760


I still want one of these!  I just love the style so much. Yours is a beauty for sure!


----------



## Sarah03

Flip flop fob!


----------



## tealocean

Sarah03 said:


> Flip flop fob!


Those are adorable!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Sabrina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057760


What a pretty pink!


----------



## Sarah03

tealocean said:


> Those are adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## Lee22

A coral charlie bucket with some cherries


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> Flip flop fob!


One of my favorite fobs!


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color!





musiclover said:


> I still want one of these!  I just love the style so much. Yours is a beauty for sure!


I was never interested in the style when I first joined the forum. It wasn't until I saw it IRL that I liked it. It is one of those styles that you can't get a sense of scale from a picture. I got this at a bargain price on ebay last year.


tealocean said:


> What a pretty pink!


Thank you! The pink is very similar to Legacy fuchsia and BC cerise. I carried to convince myself that I still need it even though I just got the BC.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> One of my favorite fobs!


Agreed! I love the fobs with the diamond-like embellishments. I also have the seashell trio.


----------



## musiclover

Sarah03 said:


> Flip flop fob!


Perfect for the warm weather we’re having now!


----------



## kistae

Sunday with Patricia.


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> Agreed! I love the fobs with the diamond-like embellishments. I also have the seashell trio.


I had the seashell but never found anything it went with. I ended up selling it. It was beautiful! I love the ice skates too.


----------



## JenJBS

Lee22 said:


> A coral charlie bucket with some cherries
> View attachment 5058655



That coral color is so beautiful!


----------



## holiday123

Another tabby 26


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> I had the seashell but never found anything it went with. I ended up selling it. It was beautiful! I love the ice skates too.


Aww that’s too bad. The ice skates are adorable! Do you have those?


----------



## Lee22

JenJBS said:


> That coral color is so beautiful!


Thanks! trying to cycle through all bags I haven’t used yet and it was nice to take this one to a lunch with the girls.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Another tabby 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058987


I may be joining you on this one soon


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Another tabby 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058987


Oh my gosh so cute with the bee!


----------



## Sunshine mama

+


BeachBagGal said:


> Oh my gosh so cute with the bee!


+1!


----------



## Narnanz

Influenced by @whateve


----------



## kistae

Classic backpack with coffee for scale.


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> Aww that’s too bad. The ice skates are adorable! Do you have those?


Yes, I have the ice skates. It was my first Coach keychain. Little did I know how many I would end up with!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Influenced by @whateve
> View attachment 5059299


Lovely!


----------



## pandorabox

houseof999 said:


> Amethyst Coach Turnlock shoulder bag today.
> View attachment 5006305


How are you liking the wear and ease of this bag lovely?


----------



## pandorabox

foxgal said:


> Sunny day to take out my Coach Originals Turnlock Clutch in Yolk color!
> 
> View attachment 5056599



How have you been liking her? How has she held up?


----------



## pandorabox

Sunshine mama said:


> It  looks very cute in you!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## carterazo

Miss Harmony. She's perfection!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Miss Harmony. She's perfection!
> 
> View attachment 5059376



Boy, she is gorgeous — so fresh and chic


----------



## houseof999

pandorabox said:


> How are you liking the wear and ease of this bag lovely?


I have to tell you I only bought it because I'm in love with the color and the shape!  I can't carry shoulder bags as they all fall off my shoulder. So I just wear it like a hand bag.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I have to tell you I only bought it because I'm in love with the color and the shape!  I can't carry shoulder bags as they all fall off my shoulder. So I just wear it like a hand bag.


I never used my vintage versions because they didn't have a shoulder strap. I knew I wouldn't use this one if it didn't have a crossbody strap. The color is fantastic.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I never used my vintage versions because they didn't have a shoulder strap. I knew I wouldn't use this one if it didn't have a crossbody strap. The color is fantastic.


The color is TDF! I'm going to try a Dinky chain and see how it works and looks. I wish Coach had made at least one crossbody style in that color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Another tabby 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058987


Sooooo cute holiday!!!


----------



## winter_knight

holiday123 said:


> Another tabby 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058987


Love the bee!


----------



## foxgal

pandorabox said:


> How have you been liking her? How has she held up?



This is a GREAT bag! It holds a lot more than you think it would. The glovetanned leather is so nice and thick and soft....but the only drawbacks with this leather is that it can scratch easily so I’m careful with my nails near it, and oils like hand lotion can leave marks. But so far no signs of wear that I’ve noticed and I’ve had her a year.

I was happy to see they’ve brought this design back....it looks so cute in the pink!


----------



## whateve

Triple whammy! Vintage Coach belted pouch with Wizard of Oz Dorothy bear and Coach citysole shoes.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Triple whammy! Vintage Coach belted pouch with Wizard of Oz Dorothy bear and Coach citysole shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060064


Nice! Dorothy looks so cute on that bag!


----------



## ccstone04

Back into my Bandit this week!


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> Triple whammy! Vintage Coach belted pouch with Wizard of Oz Dorothy bear and Coach citysole shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060064


Love this!! Everything looks so great together!


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> Influenced by @whateve
> View attachment 5059299


Gasp!  Another Sabrina!  I love this silhouette. A perfect satchel (along with Sophia, of course).


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Triple whammy! Vintage Coach belted pouch with Wizard of Oz Dorothy bear and Coach citysole shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060064


Your feet are so cute in those City Soles!  I love my white ones.


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Dorothy looks so cute on that bag!


Thanks! I love seeing her there. I think she is one of the cutest bears they've made.


Sarah03 said:


> Love this!! Everything looks so great together!


Thank you! I was happy to find a bag that actually went with the shoes, although I've been wearing the shoes with a lot of other colors.


musiclover said:


> Your feet are so cute in those City Soles!  I love my white ones.


Thank you! I'm glad they don't make my feet look giant!

I got white leather sneakers this year, not Coach, and I'm surprised at how much I love the look of the bright white. I almost wore those today but couldn't pass up the opportunity to match the purse.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Triple whammy! Vintage Coach belted pouch with Wizard of Oz Dorothy bear and Coach citysole shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060064



They look great together — I like that periwinkle-ish color.


----------



## kistae

Cooling down with these two


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> They look great together — I like that periwinkle-ish color.


Thanks! Periwinkle was my favorite color for a long time. Now I like everything from purple to aqua, including all the blues in between.


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Cooling down with these two
> View attachment 5060310


Nice!  What's this one called?


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> Nice!  What's this one called?


Thank you! It’s called the Beaumont. Style 9871


----------



## Opal Libra

Oops wrong forum!


----------



## Iamminda

I love this colorful kisslock closure .


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Triple whammy! Vintage Coach belted pouch with Wizard of Oz Dorothy bear and Coach citysole shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060064


Sooooo cute together!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> I love this colorful kisslock closure .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061062


She’s a beauty!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Sooooo cute together!!!


Thank you! I'm pleased you like it!


----------



## whateve

I love this! Cashin 22 tote in cerise. It looks just like the vintage version.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thank you! I'm pleased you like it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this colorful kisslock closure .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061062


Beautiful bag and picture!    
I kinda looks like my bag(wink wink) LoLOL!


----------



## kistae

Hump day aka two more days to the weekend


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much Sarah and SSSSM, my bag twin .



Sarah03 said:


> She’s a beauty!






Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag and picture!
> I kinda looks like my bag(wink wink) LoLOL!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Boy, she is gorgeous — so fresh and chic



Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

kistae said:


> Classic backpack with coffee for scale.
> View attachment 5059332


Love this bag. Leather so nice and soft. I have black and british tan.


----------



## carterazo

kistae said:


> Cooling down with these two
> View attachment 5060310


*This leather looks so yummy!*



Iamminda said:


> I love this colorful kisslock closure .
> View attachment 5061062


*This is the sweetest bag!*



whateve said:


> View attachment 5061116
> 
> 
> I love this! Cashin 22 tote in cerise. It looks just like the vintage version.


*I'm living vicariously through you. Lol!*


----------



## carterazo

Lee22 said:


> A coral charlie bucket with some cherries
> View attachment 5058655



I love this combo!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> I love this colorful kisslock closure .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061062


Such a very delicate pink and cute closure!  It’s really lovely and must be fun to carry.


----------



## musiclover

kistae said:


> Cooling down with these two
> View attachment 5060310


This is a perfect satchel!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> View attachment 5061116
> 
> 
> I love this! Cashin 22 tote in cerise. It looks just like the vintage version.


This is a beautiful colour!  You must feel really happy when you are out and about!


----------



## musiclover

kistae said:


> View attachment 5061149
> 
> Hump day aka two more days to the weekend


This is a beautiful bag!  What is it called?  I love the brown and black combination.


----------



## kistae

musiclover said:


> This is a beautiful bag!  What is it called?  I love the brown and black combination.


Thank you! It’s my only Black and Tan bag. It’s called the Monticello Bag style number 4226. I believe the pebbled leather is scratch and water resistant.


----------



## kistae

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag. Leather so nice and soft. I have black and british tan.


Yes I received this bag with the leather nicely broken in. The black and British fan version sounds lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Such a very delicate pink and cute closure!  It’s really lovely and must be fun to carry.





carterazo said:


> *This is the sweetest bag!*



Thanks so much .


----------



## musiclover

kistae said:


> Thank you! It’s my only Black and Tan bag. It’s called the Monticello Bag style number 4226. I believe the pebbled leather is scratch and water resistant.
> View attachment 5061397


Thank you for the information! I really like top handle satchel style bags. I like the silhouette of the Monticello Bag and the brown black combination is so classic.  It’s a real beauty!


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> *This leather looks so yummy!
> 
> 
> This is the sweetest bag!
> 
> 
> I'm living vicariously through you. Lol!*


I hope I'm not making anyone sad that they didn't get one! I love to see pictures of bags posted even if I'm sad I missed out.


musiclover said:


> This is a beautiful colour!  You must feel really happy when you are out and about!


Thanks! It does make me happy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I love this colorful kisslock closure .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061062


Such a sweet little cutie! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 5061116
> 
> 
> I love this! Cashin 22 tote in cerise. It looks just like the vintage version.


Ooo love this color!! ❤️


----------



## winter_knight

Still lugging around my Field Tote 40. This baby holds so much (FOOD! I carry her when I bring a lot of food).


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I love this colorful kisslock closure .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061062



Such a cute bag!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a sweet little cutie! ❤






JenJBS said:


> Such a cute bag!



Thank you ladies


----------



## whateve

Legacy duffle in cognac


----------



## purplehippo

foxgal said:


> Sunny day to take out my Coach Originals Turnlock Clutch in Yolk color!
> 
> View attachment 5056599


I've just ordered this! But as I wait for it to arrive/check it out for myself... How have you found the leather quality of this?
I have a '94 Willis, but.. it feels like the leather is too soft that it started sagging on the bottom horribly? But I got it second hand so.. I'm not sure.


----------



## whateve

purplehippo said:


> I've just ordered this! But as I wait for it to arrive/check it out for myself... How have you found the leather quality of this?
> I have a '94 Willis, but.. it feels like the leather is too soft that it started sagging on the bottom horribly? But I got it second hand so.. I'm not sure.


You can ask on the rehab club: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Legacy duffle in cognac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062132


Perfect combo!


----------



## Riezky

whateve said:


> Legacy duffle in cognac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062132



Love cognac!  Can I ask what you used to connect the fob? Been searching for swivel clasps to attach to some of my fobs, but this one looks nice!


----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> Love cognac!  Can I ask what you used to connect the fob? Been searching for swivel clasps to attach to some of my fobs, but this one looks nice!


Thanks! I bought this one many years ago so I don't remember where, but probably is similar to these on ebay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/124690414735?hash=item1d0820bc8f:g:188AAOSwAfJgf5Sz
If you google spring gate rings, you should be able to find a cheaper option that ships to the US.


----------



## Riezky

whateve said:


> Thanks! I bought this one many years ago so I don't remember where, but probably is similar to these on ebay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/124690414735?hash=item1d0820bc8f:g:188AAOSwAfJgf5Sz
> If you google spring gate rings, you should be able to find a cheaper option that ships to the US.



Thank you so much!! Off to search!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Legacy duffle in cognac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062132



This is the perfect charm for this bag. I forgot you own the Cognac duffle (that’s one color I never had — that and black)


----------



## kistae

whateve said:


> Legacy duffle in cognac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062132


That fox charm is so cute!


----------



## kistae

Black NYC City bag with faded edges that I actually find to be quite charming. Now if only the brass can stop tarnishing so quickly


----------



## Lisa2007

Signature Utility 18 Crossbody


----------



## Jaidybug

whateve said:


> Legacy duffle in cognac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062132


Love anything Legacy, especially duffles❤️


----------



## Jaidybug

Saffiano City Tote today


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> Legacy duffle in cognac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062132



What's the circular loop attaching your charm called?  



Jaidybug said:


> Saffiano City Tote today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062195



I love the look of this tote.  The straps are quite thin, does it cause any pain when you carry a heavier amount?


----------



## Jaidybug

americandreaming said:


> What's the circular loop attaching your charm called?
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of this tote.  The straps are quite thin, does it cause any pain when you carry a heavier amount?


I don’t load my bags with anything too heavy, but even loaded up it is quite comfortable to carry


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Perfect combo!





Iamminda said:


> This is the perfect charm for this bag. I forgot you own the Cognac duffle (that’s one color I never had — that and black)





kistae said:


> That fox charm is so cute!





Jaidybug said:


> Love anything Legacy, especially duffles❤


Cognac is an amazing color. I never considered it until I saw someone with this bag in Costco. As soon as I came home, I searched ebay for it.
Thank you! I was thrilled to find the fox charm. It is very hard to find. I think it is from 2008.


americandreaming said:


> What's the circular loop attaching your charm called?


I think it is called a spring gate ring. I shared information about it in another post a little ways back.


----------



## Teagaggle

Cashin 22 in Taupe. Scarf is Vince Camuto bandana from Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> The best $40 I have ever spent (only took about an hour of refreshing FOS ).  Happy Easter Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5043885


Beautiful!
Just buying leather to make this bag would be a lot more$$$!!!


----------



## Riezky

Rogue 25 with tattoo strap


----------



## Amazona

baghabitz34 said:


> Kaffe Tabby. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5057179


Oh dear! This is gorgeous!


----------



## jessica.berman

Duffle 20 with the short strap from Swinger.


----------



## Lee22

carterazo said:


> I love this combo!


Thanks


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> Cashin 22 in Taupe. Scarf is Vince Camuto bandana from Nordstrom Rack.
> View attachment 5062560


Pretty


----------



## Lee22

I thought I would never buy a mini bag but couldn’t resist this signature snakeskin troupe


----------



## holiday123

jessica.berman said:


> Duffle 20 with the short strap from Swinger.
> 
> View attachment 5062989


oh I like the KF charm. I haven't used mine and was just about to find it a new home. I think I'll let it stick around now


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Cashin 22 in Taupe. Scarf is Vince Camuto bandana from Nordstrom Rack.
> View attachment 5062560


Love this combo!


----------



## jessica.berman

holiday123 said:


> oh I like the KF charm. I haven't used mine and was just about to find it a new home. I think I'll let it stick around now



I have so many black bags, and I seem to add this to most of them.  I like the subtle pop of color from the flowers!


----------



## Lucyblue13

I've used my new to me green vintage Mitchell Zip this week. Really love the simplicity of it.


----------



## LadaZuri

Lucyblue13 said:


> I've used my new to me green vintage Mitchell Zip this week. Really love the simplicity of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063294



Beautiful! Especially with YH's gorgeous tea rose charm!!! The colours play off each other perfectly!


----------



## kistae

Large courier looking like a cool cat this Friday


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> Cashin 22 in Taupe. Scarf is Vince Camuto bandana from Nordstrom Rack.
> View attachment 5062560


Beautiful!


----------



## winter_knight

Out with my Willis today!


----------



## Riezky

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Riezky

kistae said:


> Large courier looking like a cool cat this Friday
> View attachment 5063464


Cant stop admiring this, such a great looking bag!!


----------



## meepabeep

NYC Dinky.


----------



## kistae

Riezky said:


> Cant stop admiring this, such a great looking bag!!


It’s light and has lots of space inside. You can also carry it crossbody and as a shoulder bag. Definitely an NYC style to put on your wish list


----------



## Teagaggle

Madison today...feeling luxe...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Madison today...feeling luxe...
> View attachment 5064584


Love the tearose closure on this bag!


----------



## americandreaming

Teagaggle said:


> Madison today...feeling luxe...
> View attachment 5064584


I want a tearose Madison!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

americandreaming said:


> I want a tearose Madison!!!


LOL. It's basically an upgraded Parker but the changes are for the better. Full length back exterior pocket which fits my phone & the sides aren't concave so it fits my full size wallet. It wasn’t on my radar but when I saw it @ Nordstrom, I had to have it ❤


----------



## kistae

My dinner companions for yesterday and today #prairielove


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> Madison today...feeling luxe...
> View attachment 5064584


Your Madison is beautiful! I really love the look of this collection. How do you like the interior styling? Do you use all the pockets?


----------



## Teagaggle

Sarah03 said:


> Your Madison is beautiful! I really love the look of this collection. How do you like the interior styling? Do you use all the pockets?


First day carrying (haven't left the house yet). Will let you know. Cautiously optimistic!


----------



## houseof999

Visiting aquarium with this beauty.


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> First day carrying (haven't left the house yet). Will let you know. Cautiously optimistic!


Can’t wait to find out!!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> First day carrying (haven't left the house yet). Will let you know. Cautiously optimistic!


So what's the verdict? I have azure on my wishlist, but haven't seen this style in person. It's hard to tell from pics if my phone will fit in outside pocket. Do you think a large phone will fit? It's either this or another Tate....not seeing much else for this next sale.


----------



## Teagaggle

Sarah03 said:


> Can’t wait to find out!!


Ok, it's love! I carried it all day today, several errands; in & out of the purse. 
Extremely comfortable to carry. I took photos while sitting in the car waiting for takeout. Beautiful rivet detail...open the front flap & you can get into the main compartment where I have my keys, tissues,  small nylon cosmetic pouch & full size (but slim, not accordion) wallet.
Under that there is another flap where there are two more slim but lengthy slip pockets (I found the second larger one by chance as I saw a piece of the packing cardboard sticking out)! Then the full length exterior back pocket that easily fits my Galaxy S10+ phone. The interior is a very soft microsuede type material. Like I said, I purchased @ Nordstrom when I saw it in store although I don't see it online (my store had multiples so...). Anyway, hope this helps. Highly recommend.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> So what's the verdict? I have azure on my wishlist, but haven't seen this style in person. It's hard to tell from pics if my phone will fit in outside pocket. Do you think a large phone will fit? It's either this or another Tate....not seeing much else for this next sale.


Ha! We posted at same time! What phone do you have? Hubby's phones are larger w bulkier cases I can try.
Azure & black quilted are on my radar.


----------



## Sarah03

Teagaggle said:


> Ok, it's love! I carried it all day today, several errands; in & out of the purse.
> Extremely comfortable to carry. I took photos while sitting in the car waiting for takeout. Beautiful rivet detail...open the front flap & you can get into the main compartment where I have my keys, tissues,  small nylon cosmetic pouch & full size (but slim, not accordion) wallet.
> Under that there is another flap where there are two more slim but lengthy slip pockets (I found the second larger one by chance as I saw a piece of the packing cardboard sticking out)! Then the full length exterior back pocket that easily fits my Galaxy S10+ phone. The interior is a very soft microsuede type material. Like I said, I purchased @ Nordstrom when I saw it in store although I don't see it online (my store had multiples so...). Anyway, hope this helps. Highly recommend.
> View attachment 5065013
> View attachment 5065014
> View attachment 5065015
> View attachment 5065016
> View attachment 5065017


Aaaahhhh this is so so cute. And the pockets! It’s definitely on my wishlist now. Thank you for the review!!
I am stuck between plain black, chalk quilted, or signature snakeskin. Lol


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Ha! We posted at same time! What phone do you have? Hubby's phones are larger w bulkier cases I can try.
> Azure & black quilted are on my radar.


It's called OnePlus. It's about the same size as the large Iphone. I'm an android person so I don't know what that Iphone is called lol but seeing your review I'm definitely getting azure


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> It's called OnePlus. It's about the same size as the large Iphone. I'm an android person so I don't know what that Iphone is called lol but seeing your review I'm definitely getting azure


Put my husband's S20+ phone that has a rugged case in the back, no problem. It's only showing to give you a visual range.


----------



## CoachMaven

kistae said:


> View attachment 5061149
> 
> Hump day aka two more days to the weekend


I have this bag in all black, I love the silhouette of it. You've inspired me to bring it out this week.


----------



## CoachMaven

winter_knight said:


> Still lugging around my Field Tote 40. This baby holds so much (FOOD! I carry her when I bring a lot of food).
> View attachment 5061654


Oh, the Fendi......


----------



## CoachMaven

New to me Hamptons large hobo in knock your socks off red. I wore this last night out and love how comfortable it is on the shoulder.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Teagaggle said:


> LOL. It's basically an upgraded Parker but the changes are for the better. Full length back exterior pocket which fits my phone & the sides aren't concave so it fits my full size wallet. It wasn’t on my radar but when I saw it @ Nordstrom, I had to have it ❤


Parkers are my absolute fav!  Your Madison is gorgeous!  Can’t wait for them to hopefully come out with more color ways.  I have so many Parkers that I can only justify Madison if she comes in something very different.  Enjoy her!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Jaidybug said:


> Saffiano City Tote today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062195


I remember this line!  I had 3 of the mini satchels bc they were just so cute!  The totes also always looked so sleek and functional.  Love!


----------



## kistae

CoachMaven said:


> I have this bag in all black, I love the silhouette of it. You've inspired me to bring it out this week.


Please do! I haven't really seen too many Sheridan bags in solid black/taupe/red/brown so it'd be great to see it here.


----------



## JenJBS

CoachMaven said:


> New to me Hamptons large hobo in knock your socks off red. I wore this last night out and love how comfortable it is on the shoulder.
> View attachment 5065482



What a showstopper!  That red is stunning!


----------



## americandreaming

CoachMaven said:


> New to me Hamptons large hobo in knock your socks off red. I wore this last night out and love how comfortable it is on the shoulder.
> View attachment 5065482


Gorgeous.  Where did you wear it to?


----------



## pammbw

CoachMaven said:


> New to me Hamptons large hobo in knock your socks off red. I wore this last night out and love how comfortable it is on the shoulder.
> View attachment 5065482


That is a beautiful bag!


----------



## CoachMaven

americandreaming said:


> Gorgeous.  Where did you wear it to?


Out to dinner with the husband and some friends.


----------



## CoachMaven

pammbw said:


> That is a beautiful bag!


Thank you, I really like it!


----------



## CoachMaven

JenJBS said:


> What a showstopper!  That red is stunning!


Thank you, it's that true, deep red Coach had in the early 2000's. My first Coach is the same color and it is from 2001. And the leather is so soft on it!


----------



## amberquamme

Courier carryall on this beautiful day


----------



## Narnanz

Stewardess in Navy , made in United states in 2000.


----------



## baghabitz34

Chalk Tea Rose Rogue


----------



## amberquamme

baghabitz34 said:


> Chalk Tea Rose Rogue
> View attachment 5066025


This is like my dream bag. So pretty!!


----------



## beachbabe90

A bit of a blurry photo as it's cross-posted from my Instagram (@lotuslly if you wanna be Instagram friends!). Anyway, I've noticed a resurgence in popularity of the Coach Demi Baguette, so I thought I'd showcase mine here!


----------



## winter_knight

Showing some love to my tabby 26 now that pillow tabbys have taken over.


----------



## americandreaming

beachbabe90 said:


> A bit of a blurry photo as it's cross-posted from my Instagram (@lotuslly if you wanna be Instagram friends!). Anyway, I've noticed a resurgence in popularity of the Coach Demi Baguette, so I thought I'd showcase mine here!
> 
> View attachment 5067110



Nice!  I'll have to get mine out at some point too.


----------



## Lucyblue13

First real outing with one of my newest (and also oldest) bags...took my navy small classic shoulder bag to the doctor and to run a few errands. In great shape to be almost 50!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Out and about with my Cassie in blue colorblock


----------



## artax two

Post Pouch with this keychain that makes any bag look ridiculously adorable


----------



## gregbeajon2020

My denim bag with a gold chain I picked out at the website instead of the leather strap it came with.


----------



## baghabitz34

amberquamme said:


> This is like my dream bag. So pretty!!


Thanks! It’s definitely one of my favorites


----------



## whateve

artax two said:


> Post Pouch with this keychain that makes any bag look ridiculously adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067608


This bag would be ridiculously adorable even without the keychain!


----------



## artax two

whateve said:


> This bag would be ridiculously adorable even without the keychain!


I do admit I am extremely partial to the Post Pouch as it was my holy grail bag


----------



## beachbabe90

Narnanz said:


> Stewardess in Navy , made in United states in 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066015



This is such a classic style! What an elegant piece.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This uni and the strap.


----------



## kistae

Coffee with Oliver. This is his best angle because he is actually rather faded at the edges


----------



## amberquamme

Whipstitch dreamer for me today


----------



## BeachBagGal

kistae said:


> Coffee with Oliver. This is his best angle because he is actually rather faded at the edges
> View attachment 5069115


Your coffee always looks so good! Lol


----------



## americandreaming

Went for dinner and a window shopping trip with my parched camel Court and my mother took her midnight navy Chelsea that I gifted her. 

Plus some lovely flowers/buds sent to me that arrived today such a beautiful surprise after such an awful and upsetting day.


----------



## BeachBagGal

americandreaming said:


> Went for dinner and a window shopping trip with my parched camel Court and my mother took her midnight navy Chelsea that I gifted her.
> 
> Plus some lovely flowers/buds sent to me that arrived today such a beautiful surprise after such an awful and upsetting day.
> 
> View attachment 5069513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069514


Your flowers are beautiful and love your combo of bags! Hopefully your day got better.


----------



## kistae

BeachBagGal said:


> Your coffee always looks so good! Lol


Thank you! I'd pass your compliments along to the barista haha


----------



## kistae

It’s been a while since I’ve carried the Court bag but it’s still


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve carried the Court bag but it’s still
> View attachment 5069937


Twinning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve carried the Court bag but it’s still
> View attachment 5069937


I really like this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> Went for dinner and a window shopping trip with my parched camel Court and my mother took her midnight navy Chelsea that I gifted her.
> 
> Plus some lovely flowers/buds sent to me that arrived today such a beautiful surprise after such an awful and upsetting day.
> 
> View attachment 5069513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069514


Omg, the clogs!!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

americandreaming said:


> Went for dinner and a window shopping trip with my parched camel Court and my mother took her midnight navy Chelsea that I gifted her.
> 
> Plus some lovely flowers/buds sent to me that arrived today such a beautiful surprise after such an awful and upsetting day.
> 
> View attachment 5069513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069514


The little clogs charm is soooooooo adorable!!!! Looks really good on that camel bag!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

kistae said:


> View attachment 5061149
> 
> Hump day aka two more days to the weekend


I don't know which looks more delicious! The bag or the beverage!!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

whateve said:


> Triple whammy! Vintage Coach belted pouch with Wizard of Oz Dorothy bear and Coach citysole shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060064


Oh my goodness!!!!! I LOVE this outfit so much!!!! I've been looking at these sneakers in a different color and I think you may have convinced me to pull the trigger!


----------



## Veroyoga

Just found this secondhand for a really good price and it was perfect for that rainy day. I used to have one in pink fabric but sold it last fall as I am not a pink person. But this just enough shiny black leather is right up my alley.


----------



## Iamminda

It was a lot of fun to carry this cutie today!  Have a good weekend .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> It was a lot of fun to carry this cutie today!  Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070740


Oh it sure is a sweet cutie pie! The red is really amazing!
Be careful though.  You may have to catch a fainting @RuedeNesle .


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> It was a lot of fun to carry this cutie today!  Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070740


What a cutie! ❤️


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> It was a lot of fun to carry this cutie today!  Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070740


This is really cute!  What a beautiful colour!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much sweet ladies .  

SSSSM — I forgot to retrieve a fainting couch for RN in my previous post.






Sunshine mama said:


> Oh it sure is a sweet cutie pie! The red is really amazing!
> Be careful though.  You may have to catch a fainting @RuedeNesle .





BeachBagGal said:


> What a cutie! ❤





musiclover said:


> This is really cute!  What a beautiful colour!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> It was a lot of fun to carry this cutie today!  Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070740






Sunshine mama said:


> Oh it sure is a sweet cutie pie! The red is really amazing!
> Be careful though.  You may have to catch a fainting @RuedeNesle .






Note to Self: NEVER open a thread holding my coffee cup!   MINDA! Where have you been hiding this beautiful RED bag?!   I don't remember seeing it before!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much sweet ladies .
> 
> SSSSM — I forgot to retrieve a fainting couch for RN in my previous post.
> 
> View attachment 5070847


_NOW _you pull up the couch! _ _


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5071103
> 
> 
> Note to Self: NEVER open a thread holding my coffee cup!   MINDA! Where have you been hiding this beautiful RED bag?!   I don't remember seeing it before!



Thanks RN .  Hope you have recovered from your fall.  I got it this year but haven’t had a chance to wear it till now (you know due to my busy schedule……of staying home ).


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> It was a lot of fun to carry this cutie today!  Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070740



Small red bag twins today!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Small red bag twins today!



Hurray for small red bags


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach Poppy Swingpack....


----------



## ccstone04

Bag of the weekend


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> It was a lot of fun to carry this cutie today!  Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070740


Beautiful, IM! That is a red I love!


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Beautiful, IM! That is a red I love!



Thanks TO  — I love this 1941 Red too.


----------



## katev

This picture was taken last summer on one of the rare occasions when I was acutually able to go out a have some "socially distant" fun during the pandemic!

This bag is the Audrey Sun Motif Tote 19577 made in 2012. I recently found the matching large wristlet 47621 and I am pleased to have the set.

I am not carrying this bag again yet but I'm enjoying the current warm weather and really looking forward to Summer. I hope to be to be wearing my summery, fun bags again soon!

I've revived the old thread at the link below by posting some of my Coach recent rehab projects on it that are focused on summery, warm weather, and beachy bags.

Please go to the thread below and share some photos of your favorite summertime bags - and let's hope that this summer is more fun than last year!!!





__





						Show Us Your Straw, Canvas, Burlap, Beachy Bags for Summer!
					

I always spray bags with Apple Rain Garde to protect them - and I actually never take them to the beach! Although they have made it to some picnics and other casual outings.  I haven't had any trouble with keeping them clean. Thank you! That's good to hear they stay clean. For some reason I've...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## pammbw

Carrying a recent purchase- Chelsea Charlie inlaid leather tote in gray from 2011.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Meeting a friend for lunch..going to wear this Nolita wristlet as a crossbody with using a Coach strap.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Meeting a friend for lunch..going to wear this Nolita wristlet as a crossbody with using a Coach strap.
> View attachment 5072257



Very pretty — and your sanitizer case matches the bag so well


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty — and your sanitizer case matches the bag so well


Thanks! I love this color combo!


----------



## xo.siren

birthday flowers and currently reading a book featuring my Coach Tate


----------



## TangerineKandy

Today's bag


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Meeting a friend for lunch..going to wear this Nolita wristlet as a crossbody with using a Coach strap.
> View attachment 5072257


Love this and I still have mine!


----------



## musiclover

TangerineKandy said:


> Today's bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072576


Oh my gosh, I have this one as well!  Love this little bag!

I’ve since had this tearose added onto mine for some extra fun!


----------



## americandreaming

My Camel Court, more hydrated today, and my little turnlock card case, which I've chosen to start switching into from my flat Aspinal card case when carrying my bigger bags.  

By the way @holiday123 I enjoyed using the card case!  I recommend!  Just face the turnlock side inwards - no indentations!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Love this and I still have mine!


Yay!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> Oh my gosh, I have this one as well!  Love this little bag!
> 
> I’ve since had this tearose added onto mine for some extra fun!
> 
> View attachment 5072647


Cute combo and love your herbs in the background!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute combo and love your herbs in the background!


Thank you!  I’m going to try to grow some herbs this year so decided to buy a starter set!


----------



## musiclover

SakuraSakura said:


> Coach Poppy Swingpack....


I love Poppy!  I wish I hadn’t sold my all my things, except for a keychain. I had a couple of tote bags and wallets, too. I wasn’t using everything frequently enough.  But I love seeing these fun pieces!  I’m keeping my eye out now at consignment shops for the bags I used to own.


----------



## TangerineKandy

musiclover said:


> Oh my gosh, I have this one as well!  Love this little bag!
> 
> I’ve since had this tearose added onto mine for some extra fun!
> 
> View attachment 5072647


I love the extra tearose!! Looks great!!


----------



## kistae

My vintage trio this Monday


----------



## Sarah03

Dreamer!


----------



## houseof999

Few bags I carried lately. Apple print belt bag. I have never had a belt of any kind before and I must say I love the convenience! 


Quick run to pick up take out dinner with my floral bouquet phone wallet. 


And today Miami red Jes:


----------



## beachbabe90

americandreaming said:


> My Camel Court, more hydrated today, and my little turnlock card case, which I've chosen to start switching into from my flat Aspinal card case when carrying my bigger bags.
> 
> By the way @holiday123 I enjoyed using the card case!  I recommend!  Just face the turnlock side inwards - no indentations!
> 
> View attachment 5072664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072666



Oh my goodness, this is so sleek and chic! I love the little clog shoe charm, as well.


----------



## kayash

Loving my new to me coach zebra Sophia.


----------



## kistae

Hanging out in the CBD with the NYC era City bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Few bags I carried lately. Apple print belt bag. I have never had a belt of any kind before and I must say I love the convenience!
> View attachment 5073623
> 
> Quick run to pick up take out dinner with my floral bouquet phone wallet.
> View attachment 5073629
> 
> And today Miami red Jes:
> View attachment 5073630


 I was expecting to see Jes this time so I braced myself


----------



## Glttglam

I just got the Addie crossbody in teal.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> I just got the Addie crossbody in teal.


Love this color! Does it look as saturated as it does in your pic?


----------



## Veroyoga

When to buy an authentic vintage tiny micro guccisima bag with my Coach bag. It's a black on black on black situation here on the passenger seat. The little Gucci bag belonged to the wife of a great french actor here in Quebec Canada. Her grandson was selling the bag for a very good price. It's more like a clutch for a night out as really cannot fit a lot (see picture).


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Star Wars Day — May the 4th be with you .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Happy Star Wars Day — May the 4th be with you .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074596



Adorable!


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> Happy Star Wars Day — May the 4th be with you .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074596


Love this! Watching Empire Strikes Back now!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much Jen .



JenJBS said:


> Adorable!




Thanks T .  My DH thinks that’s the best of the SW movies — enjoy!



Teagaggle said:


> Love this! Watching Empire Strikes Back now!


----------



## Glttglam

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color! Does it look as saturated as it does in your pic?


Thank you Yes it does look like that in real life. That's what drew me to it


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Happy Star Wars Day — May the 4th be with you .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074596


Omg that’s adorable!! ❤️


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Few bags I carried lately. Apple print belt bag. I have never had a belt of any kind before and I must say I love the convenience!
> View attachment 5073623
> 
> Quick run to pick up take out dinner with my floral bouquet phone wallet.
> View attachment 5073629
> 
> And today Miami red Jes:
> View attachment 5073630


I really like that little phone wallet!  The pattern is so pretty!


----------



## musiclover

Veroyoga said:


> When to buy an authentic vintage tiny micro guccisima bag with my Coach bag. It's a black on black on black situation here on the passenger seat. The little Gucci bag belonged to the wife of a great french actor here in Quebec Canada. Her grandson was selling the bag for a very good price. It's more like a clutch for a night out as really cannot fit a lot (see picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074575
> View attachment 5074576


Beautiful Gucci, but I’m loving your cute Coach tote!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Happy Star Wars Day — May the 4th be with you .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074596


You are so awesome, Iam!  I love this picture!  Omg, SO cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly . It looks better on him than on me!




BeachBagGal said:


> Omg that’s adorable!! ❤






musiclover said:


> You are so awesome, Iam!  I love this picture!  Omg, SO cute!


----------



## katev

I went out for dinner with family (for the first time in a long, long time!) and I carried my recently-rehabbed 65th Anniversary Rose Bridget Bag 11622.


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Happy Star Wars Day — May the 4th be with you .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074596


Oh my gosh, this is SO adorably cute!!!  I love it, such a fun pic IM!


----------



## Jaidybug

katev said:


> I went out for dinner with family (for the first time in a long, long time!) and I carried my recently-rehabbed 65th Anniversary Rose Bridget Bag 11622.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074974


Looks lovely on you, hope you had a nice dinner


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Happy Star Wars Day — May the 4th be with you .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074596


That is too cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly . It looks better on him than on me!


Well, if you model it for us,  we can tell you who looks better with it on!


----------



## MrsGAM

Haven't posted by bag of the day on here in awhile! I'm using my vintage Winnie today. I gave her a bath a couple weeks ago and had to take her out now that she's completely done being re-rehabbed. Also gave the little strawberry charm a brushing (on the suede area) and conditioning all over with Emu oil.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> It was a lot of fun to carry this cutie today!  Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070740



Such a pretty red!


----------



## carterazo

Finally moved out of Cassie into my favorite Rogue. (I need to take some new pictures of these bags.)


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of Cassie into my favorite Rogue. (I need to take some new pictures of these bags.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075323
> View attachment 5075324



They are both beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

pammbw said:


> Carrying a recent purchase- Chelsea Charlie inlaid leather tote in gray from 2011.
> 
> View attachment 5072233


*An oldie but a goodie! This bag is the perfect sized tote.*



BeachBagGal said:


> Meeting a friend for lunch..going to wear this Nolita wristlet as a crossbody with using a Coach strap.
> View attachment 5072257


*This print is so pretty!  I regret not getting this Nolita when I had the chance.*



xo.siren said:


> View attachment 5072566
> 
> birthday flowers and currently reading a book featuring my Coach Tate


*Those birthday flowers are so gorgeous!!!   How do you like the book? I have been doing a lot of reading lately and neglecting TPF *



musiclover said:


> Oh my gosh, I have this one as well!  Love this little bag!
> 
> I’ve since had this tearose added onto mine for some extra fun!
> 
> View attachment 5072647





americandreaming said:


> *That is such a perfect addition, ML! Takes the bag to a whole other level. *
> 
> My Camel Court, more hydrated today, and my little turnlock card case, which I've chosen to start switching into from my flat Aspinal card case when carrying my bigger bags.
> 
> By the way @holiday123 I enjoyed using the card case!  I recommend!  Just face the turnlock side inwards - no indentations!
> 
> View attachment 5072664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072666


*I just love your camel Court!  The fob and card case are perfect with it. *


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Happy Star Wars Day — May the 4th be with you .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074596



Oh my gosh!  This is too perfect and adorable, Minda!


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> I went out for dinner with family (for the first time in a long, long time!) and I carried my recently-rehabbed 65th Anniversary Rose Bridget Bag 11622.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074974



Fabulous bag!  And you look gorgeous! I love that your nails go with the bag.


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> They are both beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of Cassie into my favorite Rogue. (I need to take some new pictures of these bags.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075323
> View attachment 5075324


I read, "Finally moved out of Cassie into my favorite *Rogue*....." And I knew_ EXACTLY_ what I was going to see when I scrolled! So I took a deep breath, exhaled and slowly scrolled until I saw the handles.( If I was a dog I would have been wagging my tail in excitement!  ) I almost made it through the whole picture before I  You know this is my favorite red Coach bag!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I went out for dinner with family (for the first time in a long, long time!) and I carried my recently-rehabbed 65th Anniversary Rose Bridget Bag 11622.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074974





Jaidybug said:


> Looks lovely on you, hope you had a nice dinner





carterazo said:


> Fabulous bag!  And you look gorgeous! I love that your nails go with the bag.



Thanks, and it's not by accident that my bag matches my nails! When I had a recent mani/pedi I picked out the OPI color "Give Me a Coral Sometime" and I immediately thought - "This will look great with my Rose Bridget Bag!"

When you see pictures of the bag when it was first released in 2008 it appears more pink/rose colored but it has darkened over time and now it appears more coral - but I like it!

At one time @baglady39 had a fabulous collection of Bridget bags that included all of the available colors (I think?) See the photo below showcasing her amazing Bridget collection.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

katev said:


> I went out for dinner with family (for the first time in a long, long time!) and I carried my recently-rehabbed 65th Anniversary Rose Bridget Bag 11622.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074974


What a neat little bag!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Cashin carry tote


----------



## pammbw

carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of Cassie into my favorite Rogue. (I need to take some new pictures of these bags.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075323
> View attachment 5075324



Both fabulous bags!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of Cassie into my favorite Rogue. (I need to take some new pictures of these bags.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075323
> View attachment 5075324



I love both of these gorgeous bags


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks .  The picture was too cute not to share.  (Unlike my mod shot if I were to wear this same one ).



Jaidybug said:


> Oh my gosh, this is SO adorably cute!!!  I love it, such a fun pic IM!





tealocean said:


> That is too cute!





carterazo said:


> Oh my gosh!  This is too perfect and adorable, Minda!


----------



## Lisa2007

City Block Circle Bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I went out for dinner with family (for the first time in a long, long time!) and I carried my recently-rehabbed 65th Anniversary Rose Bridget Bag 11622.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074974


Cute! Love that kisslock!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of Cassie into my favorite Rogue. (I need to take some new pictures of these bags.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075323
> View attachment 5075324


Love these colors! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> Thanks, and it's not by accident that my bag matches my nails! When I had a recent mani/pedi I picked out the OPI color "Give Me a Coral Sometime" and I immediately thought - "This will look great with my Rose Bridget Bag!"
> 
> When you see pictures of the bag when it was first released in 2008 it appears more pink/rose colored but it has darkened over time and now it appears more coral - but I like it!
> 
> At one time @baglady39 had a fabulous collection of Bridget bags that included all of the available colors (I think?) See the photo below showcasing her amazing Bridget collection.
> 
> View attachment 5075385


I love that your nails match!


----------



## lemondln

Coach Rowan Satchel with rainbow heart bag charm, sparks my heart


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> City Block Circle Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075614


Bag twins!!!


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of Cassie into my favorite Rogue. (I need to take some new pictures of these bags.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075323
> View attachment 5075324


These are just so lovely!  What joy these wonderful brilliant colours must bring to you every time you look.  (Sometimes I open my school cupboards during recess or lunch to peek at my bag of the day for a tiny moment of calm and to remind myself “I can do it.”)


----------



## musiclover

lemondln said:


> Coach Rowan Satchel with rainbow heart bag charm, sparks my heart
> 
> View attachment 5075635
> View attachment 5075636


These are lovely pieces!  I’ve always admired that beautiful heart. It looks gorgeous on your pretty bag!


----------



## musiclover

lovevintagecoach said:


> Cashin carry tote
> View attachment 5075400


I love this bag charm with the tote!  It’s perfect!


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> Bag twins!!!


Hey twin, I think we have at least 2 or more of the same bags different colors. Great minds think alike. Have a great night!


----------



## Iamminda

Used my black Cassie on a rare trip to the supermarket (usually get groceries via our weekly pick-up order).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Used my black Cassie on a rare trip to the supermarket (usually get groceries via our weekly pick-up order).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075854


Hope you are feeling well after your 2nd vax!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Hope you are feeling well after your 2nd vax!



Thanks SSSM . Feeling ok mostly, just a tad off yesterday (good luck with yours ).


----------



## katev

Luvpurplepurses said:


> What a neat little bag!





BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Love that kisslock!





BeachBagGal said:


> I love that your nails match!



Thanks! I have 2 Bridget Bags, this Rose Bridget that was a recent rehab project and my Black Bridget which was my first 65th Anniversary Legacy Bag. I've had it for a long time but it is still one of my favorites and I love the Legacy Stripe lining of the 65th Anniversary bags.


----------



## kistae

Red hot Madison Sutton looking especially cheery on a stormy day.


----------



## americandreaming

BT casino with my Berghaus backpack for work today.  

I need to take some new photographs of all my bags.


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> BT casino with my Berghaus backpack for work today.
> 
> I need to take some new photographs of all my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076069


New pic from the office!  I need to redunk it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Used my black Cassie on a rare trip to the supermarket (usually get groceries via our weekly pick-up order).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075854






Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSM . Feeling ok mostly, just a tad off yesterday (good luck with yours ).


Beautiful bag, scarf, and flowers!  How did it feel going to the store after being vaccinated? I went to Target right after my second shot. Although I knew I wouldn't be "fully" vaccinated for two weeks, I felt a sense of optimism about shopping again.


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Red hot Madison Sutton looking especially cheery on a stormy day.
> View attachment 5076002


  Ms Madison is red hot and beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Lisa2007  made me use my Circle today.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

musiclover said:


> I love this bag charm with the tote!  It’s perfect!


thank you !


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag, scarf, and flowers!  How did it feel going to the store after being vaccinated? I went to Target right after my second shot. Although I knew I wouldn't be "fully" vaccinated for two weeks, I felt a sense of optimism about shopping again.



Thanks RN .  Yep, it was a little easier and a little less stressful .  I had only been to that supermarket twice before in the past year (compared to probably twice weekly before then).


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> @Lisa2007  made me use my Circle today.
> View attachment 5076320



Love it (wished I had gotten it when it popped up recently but didn’t want to be so shamelessly copying you yet again ).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN .  Yep, it was a little easier and a little less stressful .  I had only been to that supermarket twice before in the past year (compared to probably twice weekly before then).


 I know what you mean about less stressful.  We were almost four months into covid last year when I finally got up enough nerve to go to Target. (In the Metreon!) And I did it like the game show "Supermarket Sweep". I memorized the few items I wanted to buy, visualized their location in the store, walked very fast through the aisles, grabbing them as I went, and checking out as quickly as possible in the Self Checkout lane!  After my second shot was the first time I actually walked down aisles just to see if I needed anything.


----------



## musiclover

americandreaming said:


> New pic from the office!  I need to redunk it.
> 
> View attachment 5076248


I love this little bag so much I have ordered a Kip from Coach in natural.  I know it won’t be the same leather quality as your beautiful Casino but I’m interested to see.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Used my black Cassie on a rare trip to the supermarket (usually get groceries via our weekly pick-up order).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075854


Your scarf looks so pretty with your Cassie. I must give this a try!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Your scarf looks so pretty with your Cassie. I must give this a try!



Thanks ML .  I need to practice tying more and learn new ways to do it too.  Maybe Teagaggle and SunshineMama can give us some lessons.


----------



## americandreaming

musiclover said:


> I love this little bag so much I have ordered a Kip from Coach in natural.  I know it won’t be the same leather quality as your beautiful Casino but I’m interested to see.


Hope you love your Kip!!!  The photographs online look gorgeous - if I didn't have so many casinos I'd've gone for one (or three!) too.


----------



## americandreaming

Dp


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> @Lisa2007  made me use my Circle today.
> View attachment 5076320


Hey Twin, You take excellent pictures. I hope you had a fantastic day using your Circle bag.


----------



## Lisa2007

Friday’s bag…Small Straw Tote…Happy Friday Eve PF Family


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> Friday’s bag…Small Straw Tote…Happy Friday Eve PF Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076719


These are so cute!


----------



## Designer Patroit

I WANT TO PURCHASE
Coach Brass Beat Bag Chain! Anyone? Message me!


----------



## katev

Lisa2007 said:


> Friday’s bag…Small Straw Tote…Happy Friday Eve PF Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076719



I love your straw basket bags! Please post them in the thread at the link below to share them with other lovers of summertime bags!




__





						Show Us Your Straw, Canvas, Burlap, Beachy Bags for Summer!
					

It's a cold day in February and I'm tired of the winter! I was just reading a discussion about straw bags and it made me think of warmer weather and frivolous summer bags - and that warmed my heart!  I used to hold some odd opinions about straw bags. I thought that they were "old ladyish" and...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Lake Effect

Veroyoga said:


> Just found this secondhand for a really good price and it was perfect for that rainy day. I used to have one in pink fabric but sold it last fall as I am not a pink person. But this just enough shiny black leather is right up my alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070638


I have always liked top stitching. It’s funny, I really disliked the logo fabric when it came out. However I am starting to warm up to it for some reason. I like the embossed stitched logo on this bag! Patent leather is a real rainy day plus.


----------



## beachbabe90

Been loving using this baby for a pop of color during springtime! She’s my brunch buddy today.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> I read, "Finally moved out of Cassie into my favorite *Rogue*....." And I knew_ EXACTLY_ what I was going to see when I scrolled! So I took a deep breath, exhaled and slowly scrolled until I saw the handles.( If I was a dog I would have been wagging my tail in excitement!  ) I almost made it through the whole picture before I  You know this is my favorite red Coach bag!



I forgot to prepare your fainting couch, sorry!


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> Thanks, and it's not by accident that my bag matches my nails! When I had a recent mani/pedi I picked out the OPI color "Give Me a Coral Sometime" and I immediately thought - "This will look great with my Rose Bridget Bag!"
> 
> When you see pictures of the bag when it was first released in 2008 it appears more pink/rose colored but it has darkened over time and now it appears more coral - but I like it!
> 
> At one time @baglady39 had a fabulous collection of Bridget bags that included all of the available colors (I think?) See the photo below showcasing her amazing Bridget collection.
> 
> View attachment 5075385



I love how you pair your nail color to your bag! If I were more industrious I would do it. I do my own nails about once a week and I am too lazy to change more often.  I do try to use a bag that goes with my nails the first day or two when I use a bright color.  Of course I am using brighter colors now during the pandemic while I'm at home with no where to go.   I'm more of a nude nail color gal, but I've recently discovered a pretty orange. Lol!
@baglady39 had/has? and amazing collection!  I remember finding one at the outlet all those years ago, but decided not to get it.  A decision I regret.


----------



## RuedeNesle

beachbabe90 said:


> Been loving using this baby for a pop of color during springtime! She’s my brunch buddy today.
> 
> View attachment 5077199


  A beautiful pop of *color! *And the blueberries and white plate are staged perfectly!


----------



## carterazo

musiclover said:


> These are just so lovely!  What joy these wonderful brilliant colours must bring to you every time you look.  (Sometimes I open my school cupboards during recess or lunch to peek at my bag of the day for a tiny moment of calm and to remind myself “I can do it.”)



Yes, it's the little things that help us get through the day.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Used my black Cassie on a rare trip to the supermarket (usually get groceries via our weekly pick-up order).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075854



Beautiful pairing, Minda!  I need to use mine soon.


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> Thanks! I have 2 Bridget Bags, this Rose Bridget that was a recent rehab project and my Black Bridget which was my first 65th Anniversary Legacy Bag. I've had it for a long time but it is still one of my favorites and I love the Legacy Stripe lining of the 65th Anniversary bags.
> 
> View attachment 5075883
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075885



The legacy lining was my favorite thing from this collection. Well, pretty much everything about this collection was fabulous.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Beautiful pairing, Minda!  I need to use mine soon.



Thanks C .  I hadn’t used mine for a few months (still haven’t taken out my second one yet )


----------



## Veroyoga

Lake Effect said:


> I have always liked top stitching. It’s funny, I really disliked the logo fabric when it came out. However I am starting to warm up to it for some reason. I like the embossed stitched logo on this bag! Patent leather is a real rainy day plus.


The fact that the c logos are only made with stitches (not 2 colors, even if they are tonal) is more classy, but understated at the same time. Here is another one I have:


----------



## Lake Effect

Veroyoga said:


> The fact that the c logos are only made with stitches (not 2 colors, even if they are tonal) is more classy, but understated at the same time. Here is another one I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077587


Very nice! I am a fan of brass.


----------



## Mimmy

In love with my new to me, made in Italy, genuine alligator Coach bag.


----------



## Lisa2007

katev said:


> I love your straw basket bags! Please post them in the thread at the link below to share them with other lovers of summertime bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show Us Your Straw, Canvas, Burlap, Beachy Bags for Summer!
> 
> 
> It's a cold day in February and I'm tired of the winter! I was just reading a discussion about straw bags and it made me think of warmer weather and frivolous summer bags - and that warmed my heart!  I used to hold some odd opinions about straw bags. I thought that they were "old ladyish" and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Hi Katev,
Per your request the picture has been posted in the above mentioned thread.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lisa2007 said:


> Friday’s bag…Small Straw Tote…Happy Friday Eve PF Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076719


Love these straw bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> I love how you pair your nail color to your bag! If I were more industrious I would do it. I do my own nails about once a week and I am too lazy to change more often.  I do try to use a bag that goes with my nails the first day or two when I use a bright color.  Of course I am using brighter colors now during the pandemic while I'm at home with no where to go.   I'm more of a nude nail color gal, but I've recently discovered a pretty orange. Lol!
> @baglady39 had/has? and amazing collection!  I remember finding one at the outlet all those years ago, but decided not to get it.  A decision I regret.


Which orange nail color are you liking? It is always fun when it works out that your nails match your bags. Lol


----------



## beachbabe90

RuedeNesle said:


> A beautiful pop of *color! *And the blueberries and white plate are staged perfectly!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Black Rogue 25...haven't had her out in months!


----------



## baghabitz34

Black Tabby Top Handle this weekend


----------



## musiclover

carterazo said:


> Yes, it's the little things that help us get through the day.


It really is...I’m enjoying my school year but admittedly I’m quite tired. We were talking about how the fun events, like Big Buddies, cultural events, school assembles, and Sports Day have all been cancelled. Those kind of activities are bonding and I miss them. I feel sad the children are missing out, although my grade wouldn’t even know about those kinds of things. They will hopefully have many opportunities in the future.

In the meantime, I’m having fun carrying a pretty bag every day. I still like planning the SLGs I’m going to use.


----------



## musiclover

Veroyoga said:


> The fact that the c logos are only made with stitches (not 2 colors, even if they are tonal) is more classy, but understated at the same time. Here is another one I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077587


I absolutely love this bag!  The colour is amazing.


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my Bonnie Cashin for Coach Stumpy double entry swing bag for our date night tonight! We went to a new restaurant to celebrate our 6th wedding anniversary and then found a cafe/bar by the river on our walk after dinner (where I got a wine slushie).


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Lora Carryall in confetti pink for Mother's day.


----------



## MrsGAM

Happy Mother’s Day! It’s a super rainy day here, so I used my red Madison Carlyle.


----------



## IntheOcean

Teagaggle said:


> Black Rogue 25...haven't had her out in months!
> View attachment 5078344


Gorgeous bag in the best colorway, IMO!  The feather charm and the twilly look stunning, too.


----------



## Teagaggle

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bag in the best colorway, IMO!  The feather charm and the twilly look stunning, too.


Thanks! I actually just re-accessorized her with more spring/summer colors!


----------



## IntheOcean

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! I actually just re-accessorized her with more spring/summer colors!
> View attachment 5079166


_*I don't need another bag, I don't need another bag*_
Another gorgeous look!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Happy Mother's Day to the mom's out there!

The smaller Emery. Can't remember the size number. I hope Coach brings it back again. It's the perfect crossbody for me.


----------



## Veroyoga

MrsGAM said:


> Happy Mother’s Day! It’s a super rainy day here, so I used my red Madison Carlyle.


Hello ! Just looked at your collection and I thought I had too much bags with about 35-40 of them (not only Coach). You won!


----------



## MrsGAM

Veroyoga said:


> Hello ! Just looked at your collection and I thought I had too much bags with about 35-40 of them (not only Coach). You won!


Yup! The problem with collecting vintage Coach I bought most of my bags for less than $50 each, and I can’t stay away from those $20 or less bags I can save by rehabbing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! I actually just re-accessorized her with more spring/summer colors!
> View attachment 5079166


Your scarf/bag/charm combos are always amazing!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Mother's Day to the mom's out there!
> 
> The smaller Emery. Can't remember the size number. I hope Coach brings it back again. It's the perfect crossbody for me.
> 
> View attachment 5079235
> View attachment 5079236


It looks really great on your slim frame!
You look awesome, and it's so good to see you here!


----------



## Veroyoga

MrsGAM said:


> Yup! The problem with collecting vintage Coach I bought most of my bags for less than $50 each, and I can’t stay away from those $20 or less bags I can save by rehabbing!


I know! it's hard to resist. Look the ones I found for about 40$ to 50$. They're not vintage but they're my style.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> It looks really great on your slim frame!
> You look awesome, and it's so good to see you here!


Thank you sweet SSSmama!!


----------



## HBfanatic

Carried my Tabby Pillow 26 ivory for the first time! It was marvelous


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> Used my Bonnie Cashin for Coach Stumpy double entry swing bag for our date night tonight! We went to a new restaurant to celebrate our 6th wedding anniversary and then found a cafe/bar by the river on our walk after dinner (where I got a wine slushie).
> View attachment 5078638
> View attachment 5078639
> View attachment 5078640


I love you bag and charm!  But your drink in that pink tropical glass is just so fun!


----------



## xo.siren

carterazo said:


> *An oldie but a goodie! This bag is the perfect sized tote.
> 
> 
> This print is so pretty!  I regret not getting this Nolita when I had the chance.
> 
> 
> Those birthday flowers are so gorgeous!!!   How do you like the book? I have been doing a lot of reading lately and neglecting TPF
> 
> 
> 
> I just love your camel Court!  The fob and card case are perfect with it. *


Thank you! So far the book is just OKAY. It has been taking me a while to actually read it. I read 2 different books before I made half way to this one


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Used my Coach Jes Crossbody in the Star Quilted pattern for our first post-vax outing this weekend!


----------



## MrsGAM

musiclover said:


> I love you bag and charm!  But your drink in that pink tropical glass is just so fun!


It was soooo good, too! I like the name of the drink: Spirited Away


----------



## americandreaming

MrsGAM said:


> Yup! The problem with collecting vintage Coach I bought most of my bags for less than $50 each, and I can’t stay away from those $20 or less bags I can save by rehabbing!


Nice!!!  Your collection is insane, I live through you!  UK shipping and taxes are crazy so I wish I could build mine with $20ish bags


----------



## MrsGAM

americandreaming said:


> Nice!!!  Your collection is insane, I live through you!  UK shipping and taxes are crazy so I wish I could build mine with $20ish bags


Yup, I'm 'lucky' enough to be able to buy so much vintage Coach! My mother keeps telling me I have too many bags now; I'm trying to keep to only buying bags I really want (though I've still bought 2 bags recently that were under $20 just to rehab, one of which was ironically given to my Mom) and I should really sell the bags I don't use very often. I guess I was lucky enough to start collecting before prices got so high - I got a red Regina for $40 and all my Casinos were under $20 each! I just wish I had been into drawstring bags and backpacks back then; I should have snatched up a Lula's Legacy and different color Daypacks before they started selling for over $100! Still, I recently managed to score a Duffle Sac for $35 due to good timing and fast fingers


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsGAM said:


> Happy Mother’s Day! It’s a super rainy day here, so I used my red Madison Carlyle.



   I hope you had a Happy Mother's Day despite the rain!  



OogleAtLuxury said:


> Used my Coach Jes Crossbody in the Star Quilted pattern for our first post-vax outing this weekend!



  
I love your youtube videos! You have been recommended by a few of the handbags ladies I watch. And I especially loved this video!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you had a Happy Mother's Day despite the rain!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your youtube videos! You have been recommended by a few of the handbags ladies I watch. And I especially loved this video!



Oh wow, thank you! If you know of any of the ladies who recommended me, please let me know. I'd love to check out their channels.  I'm always looking for new videos to watch!


----------



## MrsGAM

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you had a Happy Mother's Day despite the rain!


It was a very good Mother’s Day! We still went out to eat with my mom It would have been nice to get a walk around downtown - there were supposed to be some special Mother’s Day deals - but hubby and I did get a walk in on Saturday when we celebrated our anniversary.


----------



## MrsGAM

Just finished rehabbing this cutie and had to use her today: vintage Post Pouch in Forest Green


----------



## JenJBS

MrsGAM said:


> Just finished rehabbing this cutie and had to use her today: vintage Post Pouch in Forest Green
> View attachment 5079630



Love that strawberry charm!


----------



## baghabitz34

Charlie Carryall


----------



## xo.siren

MrsGAM said:


> Just finished rehabbing this cutie and had to use her today: vintage Post Pouch in Forest Green
> View attachment 5079630


I absolutely love this!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My phone crossbody I’m finally take it for a spin and picked up this cutie Hoya heart. This bag holds all the essentials, impressed it can hold as much as it does.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My phone crossbody I’m finally take it for a spin and picked up this cutie Hoya heart. This bag holds all the essentials, impressed it can hold as much as it does.
> View attachment 5080768



Such a pretty color .


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty color .


Thanks! I love this fun bright pink too.


----------



## carterazo

Pulled out my Ace today. My camera makes the color seem lighter than irl.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Pulled out my Ace today. My camera makes the color seem lighter than irl.
> View attachment 5081251



Cornflower is such a beautiful color!!


----------



## LindzNessMonster

My vintage camera bag. It's nothing special and definitely beat up...which makes it the perfect bag for when I don't want to worry about scuffs or marks. For when I really need that "throw" and go and don't want to worry about one of my "my precious" bags. It's also great for when I'm not looking to draw attention.


----------



## LindzNessMonster

this is such a gorgeous bag @carterazo


----------



## IntheOcean

carterazo said:


> Pulled out my Ace today. My camera makes the color seem lighter than irl.
> View attachment 5081251


Stunning bag, especially in that color!


----------



## Amazona

Nolita 19 Grey/GM


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

carterazo said:


> Pulled out my Ace today. My camera makes the color seem lighter than irl.
> View attachment 5081251


Bag twins! Love the cornflower blue!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Bag of the week, Legacy Molly


----------



## houseof999

New to me Melody


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my almost vintage Mahogany Stewardess today - I wanted a bag that was big enough to carry all my stuff and a bottle of water since I went to get my 2nd dose of the Pfizer Vaccine today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsGAM said:


> Used my almost vintage Mahogany Stewardess today - I wanted a bag that was big enough to carry all my stuff and a bottle of water since I went to get my 2nd dose of the Pfizer Vaccine today.
> View attachment 5082090


Congrats on getting your second shot!


----------



## whateve

Vintage Watson bag


----------



## katev

It's sunny outside and still a little chilly but I feel like summer is really coming, so I've moved into my Carmine Nomad 36026. I've decorated it with the Fuschia Charm 92468 and I always think that the Dahlia Colorblock Wallet 53858 goes well with this bag because of the orange-red exterior and the hot-pink leather purse lining.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Cornflower is such a beautiful color!!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

LindzNessMonster said:


> this is such a gorgeous bag @carterazo





IntheOcean said:


> Stunning bag, especially in that color!





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Bag twins! Love the cornflower blue!!



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## katev

carterazo said:


> Pulled out my Ace today. My camera makes the color seem lighter than irl.
> View attachment 5081251



What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## pammbw

katev said:


> It's sunny outside and still a little chilly but I feel like summer is really coming, so I've moved into my Carmine Nomad 36026. I've decorated it with the Fuschia Charm 92468 and I always think that the Dahlia Colorblock Wallet 53858 goes well with this bag because of the hot pink leather purse lining.
> 
> View attachment 5082185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082187


Love the bag and the charm is adorable!


----------



## tearosenj

My Parker.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> It's sunny outside and still a little chilly but I feel like summer is really coming, so I've moved into my Carmine Nomad 36026. I've decorated it with the Fuschia Charm 92468 and I always think that the Dahlia Colorblock Wallet 53858 goes well with this bag because of the hot pink leather purse lining.
> 
> View attachment 5082185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082187





pammbw said:


> Love the bag and the charm is adorable!



Thank you! The Fuschia Charm 92468 is one of the 4 Penelope Flower Charms;  you can see photos of all four of them in the link below that was posted by @Hyacinth. I have the daffodil and the fuschia but I wish that I also had the lilies!






						In search of fob/purse charm suggestions...
					

Hi,  :wave:  I had bought the eggplant Nomad awhile back.  Was saving it for my birthday last week, so now it's time to break it out.  I'd like to put a purse charm on it.  Any suggestions?  I like the leather tea roses, but they don't have any in silver hardware.  How would the black look...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




You can see a photo of all 4 Penelope Flower charms at the link below (scroll down a little to find it):





						Finally ready to reveal my 76 ITEM ebay extravaganza!!!
					

Oh yes, that's right...76 ebay items over the course of these past 4 months starting in june...  if you tuned in last time...http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/my-contining-saga-search-ebay-deals-28-item-468595-3.html...and the one before that...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## winter_knight

houseof999 said:


> New to me Melody
> View attachment 5081824


Great pic!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> @Lisa2007  made me use my Circle today.
> View attachment 5076320


Love this bag. Bag twin.


Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5077591
> View attachment 5077592
> 
> In love with my new to me, made in Italy, genuine alligator Coach bag.


Beautiful! 


baghabitz34 said:


> Black Tabby Top Handle this weekend
> View attachment 5078356


Love this Tabby. Black color is a gorgeous.


MrsGAM said:


> Used my Bonnie Cashin for Coach Stumpy double entry swing bag for our date night tonight! We went to a new restaurant to celebrate our 6th wedding anniversary and then found a cafe/bar by the river on our walk after dinner (where I got a wine slushie).
> View attachment 5078638
> View attachment 5078639
> View attachment 5078640


So cute. Leather looks amazing.


HBfanatic said:


> Carried my Tabby Pillow 26 ivory for the first time! It was marvelous


Beautiful! Ivory is my favorite color in Pillow Tabby.


katev said:


> It's sunny outside and still a little chilly but I feel like summer is really coming, so I've moved into my Carmine Nomad 36026. I've decorated it with the Fuschia Charm 92468 and I always think that the Dahlia Colorblock Wallet 53858 goes well with this bag because of the orange-red exterior and the hot-pink leather purse lining.
> 
> View attachment 5082185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082187


Beautiful color. Love the flower charm with this Nomad.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag. Bag twin.


Yay!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

katev said:


> It's sunny outside and still a little chilly but I feel like summer is really coming, so I've moved into my Carmine Nomad 36026. I've decorated it with the Fuschia Charm 92468 and I always think that the Dahlia Colorblock Wallet 53858 goes well with this bag because of the orange-red exterior and the hot-pink leather purse lining.
> 
> View attachment 5082185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082187


Orange and hot pink really sizzle together!!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> It's sunny outside and still a little chilly but I feel like summer is really coming, so I've moved into my Carmine Nomad 36026. I've decorated it with the Fuschia Charm 92468 and I always think that the Dahlia Colorblock Wallet 53858 goes well with this bag because of the orange-red exterior and the hot-pink leather purse lining.
> 
> View attachment 5082185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082187





SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful color. Love the flower charm with this Nomad.





Sunshine mama said:


> Orange and hot pink really sizzle together!!



Thanks! The Carmine Nomad is one of my favorites. I love it in summer and in winter and I think the Fuschia charm is just the right accent for the warmer weather!


----------



## whateve

vintage collegiate bag


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> vintage collegiate bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083086


It looks amazing. Love the color.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> It looks amazing. Love the color.


Thank you! The color has grown on me. I didn't think I was going to like it but now I do.


----------



## winter_knight

whateve said:


> vintage collegiate bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083086


Ok, all of you are talented in placing your bags in the right scenery to take a picture. I mean, this bag was made for all the natural tones in the background!


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

I bought this for $10 at Goodwill.  LOVE it.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Thank you! The color has grown on me. I didn't think I was going to like it but now I do.


Is it camel? Nice bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

It's all about the twilly! LOL...


----------



## pammbw

Carrying my vintage blue Ramblers Legacy while touring the DuPont Nemours mansion in Wilmington Delaware.


----------



## whateve

winter_knight said:


> Ok, all of you are talented in placing your bags in the right scenery to take a picture. I mean, this bag was made for all the natural tones in the background!


Thanks, but probably undeserved! I've been taking all my pictures in the same place lately, no matter the color of the bag. I just lucked out with this one.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Is it camel? Nice bag!


Thanks! Not camel. I hate camel! This is a NYC bag so I'm thinking probably putty. I saw the color sandstone mentioned somewhere but I can't find a picture.

ETA: Here's a picture of sandstone.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> Thanks! Not camel. I hate camel! This is a NYC bag so I'm thinking probably putty. I saw the color sandstone mentioned somewhere but I can't find a picture.
> 
> ETA: Here's a picture of sandstone.
> 
> View attachment 5083956



LOL, why do you hate camel?


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday- Romy in mint.
Today- turnlock shoulder bag in green.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Thanks! Not camel. I hate camel! This is a NYC bag so I'm thinking probably putty. I saw the color sandstone mentioned somewhere but I can't find a picture.
> 
> ETA: Here's a picture of sandstone.
> 
> View attachment 5083956





americandreaming said:


> LOL, why do you hate camel?



What's wrong with camel?!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Yesterday- Romy in mint.
> Today- turnlock shoulder bag in green.
> View attachment 5083970
> View attachment 5083971



These two are so pretty — especially the mint Romy!  (I miss my mint duffle sometimes but I let it go due to corner wear and the desire to downsize at the time )


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> LOL, why do you hate camel?





katev said:


> What's wrong with camel?!
> View attachment 5083975


It looks good in your picture. It is usually too yellow but not yellow enough to be yellow. I prefer a redder brown like BT. Everything I ever had in camel I hated. I think I also didn't like the nickel hardware with it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Yesterday- Romy in mint.
> Today- turnlock shoulder bag in green.
> View attachment 5083970
> View attachment 5083971


Love both these colors!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> It looks good in your picture. It is usually too yellow but not yellow enough to be yellow. I prefer a redder brown like BT. Everything I ever had in camel I hated. I think I also didn't like the nickel hardware with it.



Well, that's definite - you don't like camel and that's okay!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> It looks good in your picture. It is usually too yellow but not yellow enough to be yellow. I prefer a redder brown like BT. Everything I ever had in camel I hated. I think I also didn't like the nickel hardware with it.


I'm glad I have someone here who doesn't like Camel either.


----------



## houseof999

winter_knight said:


> Great pic!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I'm glad I have someone here who doesn't like Camel either.


I'm glad you get it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> It's all about the twilly! LOL...
> View attachment 5083850


Another beautiful perfect pairing!!!


----------



## pammbw

whateve said:


> It looks good in your picture. It is usually too yellow but not yellow enough to be yellow. I prefer a redder brown like BT. Everything I ever had in camel I hated. I think I also didn't like the nickel hardware with it.


Not a camel fan either. I prefer cool colors.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> It looks good in your picture. It is usually too yellow but not yellow enough to be yellow. I prefer a redder brown like BT. Everything I ever had in camel I hated. I think I also didn't like the nickel hardware with it.



That's interesting because I was specifically looking for that yellowish lighter tan colour when I got my Camel Court over a BT, which I thought would be able to go with more outfits whereas I don't know how I feel about wearing BT with any black.  It's a question I keep forgetting to bring to the vintage thread.  What you dislike about Camel is what I was looking for


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> I'm glad I have someone here who doesn't like Camel either.



I don't like camel either.


----------



## Roro

Changed into this after a morning of going to garage sales.  Pre-creed, center seam duffle sac in Rust.  I love this!


----------



## LindzNessMonster

Today is my vintage Court bag in my favorite accessory color. She needs some love (bought her secondhand last summer) and hopefully I'll be able to do that this summer! I have the tools ready to go.


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> Changed into this after a morning of going to garage sales.  Pre-creed, center seam duffle sac in Rust.  I love this!
> 
> View attachment 5084470


What a treasure!


----------



## Ishbin

Loving my new Black Pillow Tabby


----------



## amberquamme

Does anyone have any cons for the pillow tabby? I want this bag so bad and every review is glowing. how has the leather held up? Thinking of the ivory or pink.. I don’t wear jeans too often so I’m not super worried about color transfer. Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

LindzNessMonster said:


> Today is my vintage Court bag in my* favorite accessory color.* She needs some love (bought her secondhand last summer) and hopefully I'll be able to do that this summer! I have the tools ready to go.
> View attachment 5084671





 Beautiful! And I'm so happy to read red is your favorite accessory color!


----------



## Ishbin

LindzNessMonster said:


> Today is my vintage Court bag in my favorite accessory color. She needs some love (bought her secondhand last summer) and hopefully I'll be able to do that this summer! I have the tools ready to go.
> View attachment 5084671


Love that bag and the color !!


----------



## Ishbin

amberquamme said:


> Does anyone have any cons for the pillow tabby? I want this bag so bad and every review is glowing. how has the leather held up? Thinking of the ivory or pink.. I don’t wear jeans too often so I’m not super worried about color transfer. Thanks!


Hi, so I love my pillow tabby in black so far. Very comfortable to wear snd holds a decent bit. I generally don’t carry along a lot, but it does fit my LV Sarah Wallet if I need to bring it along. With a card case or a small wallet I can easily fit more stuff. Looks so cute and the leather is great. So far the leather has help up well. It’s probably not as rough and tough as pebble leather but nothing I would complain about.
I ennded up getting a A little nail scuff, but I’m not so obsessive about it. It’s ok a few scuffs might give it some character I feel.
It is a wonderful bag and I would totally recommend it to anyone who’s on the fence.
I would love to get an Ivory/Green/Orange/Taffy ...just worried about color transfer and getting the Ivory dirty. The Ivory looks lovely though!
Let us know what you decide


----------



## valv54

My vintage dinky and I are on our way to the flea market.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My pretty blue Quinn.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Thanks! Not camel. I hate camel! This is a NYC bag so I'm thinking probably putty. I saw the color sandstone mentioned somewhere but I can't find a picture.
> 
> ETA: Here's a picture of sandstone.
> 
> View attachment 5083956





americandreaming said:


> LOL, why do you hate camel?





katev said:


> What's wrong with camel?!
> View attachment 5083975





whateve said:


> It looks good in your picture. It is usually too yellow but not yellow enough to be yellow. I prefer a redder brown like BT. Everything I ever had in camel I hated. I think I also didn't like the nickel hardware with it.





katev said:


> Well, that's definite - you don't like camel and that's okay!





Narnanz said:


> I'm glad I have someone here who doesn't like Camel either.





pammbw said:


> Not a camel fan either. I prefer cool colors.





americandreaming said:


> That's interesting because I was specifically looking for that yellowish lighter tan colour when I got my Camel Court over a BT, which I thought would be able to go with more outfits whereas I don't know how I feel about wearing BT with any black.  It's a question I keep forgetting to bring to the vintage thread.  What you dislike about Camel is what I was looking for





JenJBS said:


> I don't like camel either.






It hard to believe that so many people just don't like Camel!!!


----------



## lemondln

katev said:


> View attachment 5085135
> 
> 
> It hard to believe that so many people just don't like Camel!!!



I love camel, they are so adorable. I like this yellowish color too


----------



## lemondln

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My pretty blue Quinn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085065



Love the flower bag charm :


----------



## katev

lemondln said:


> I love camel, they are so adorable. I like this yellowish color too




I took a picture of my husband on a Camel in front of the Pyramids in Egypt and I treasure it - and it was a really nice Camel (but very tall!)


----------



## Lake Effect

LindzNessMonster said:


> Today is my vintage Court bag in my favorite accessory color. She needs some love (bought her secondhand last summer) and hopefully I'll be able to do that this summer! I have the tools ready to go.
> View attachment 5084671


Looks to me like a little Cadillac Select or other premium leather product will add even more luster! I use it on a red Pocket Bag maybe a few years older than yours.
Congrats and enjoy! Thanks for sharing it  You'll have all the red fans and red vintage fans swooning


----------



## Sunshine mama

LindzNessMonster said:


> Today is my vintage Court bag in my favorite accessory color. She needs some love (bought her secondhand last summer) and hopefully I'll be able to do that this summer! I have the tools ready to go.
> View attachment 5084671


It's gorgeous!


----------



## ditzydi

Took my Aurora Cassie to church today.  Looks grey because it’s raining today.  Totally didn’t dress for the weather.


----------



## TangerineKandy

First outing with my Kip!


----------



## BeachBagGal

valv54 said:


> My vintage dinky and I are on our way to the flea market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085064


This bag looks brand new! ❤️ What year is it?


----------



## valv54

BeachBagGal said:


> This bag looks brand new! ❤ What year is it?


It's 98'


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> View attachment 5085135
> 
> 
> It hard to believe that so many people just don't like Camel!!!


I like camels. The color of a real camel doesn't bother me. I used to have a camel hair coat that I loved. Do they use real camel for that? When it gets translated by some companies it looks like brown mustard.


----------



## whateve

Loaded up for tomorrow, navy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
1999 court bag made in Costa Rica.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Loaded up for tomorrow, navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1999 court bag made in Costa Rica.


I love your Court Bag!  I have a navy one as well but the colour is not as beautiful as yours. It’s soo pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Loaded up for tomorrow, navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1999 court bag made in Costa Rica.


Looks brand new! ❤️  Nice sheen.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> I love your Court Bag!  I have a navy one as well but the colour is not as beautiful as yours. It’s soo pretty!





BeachBagGal said:


> Looks brand new! ❤  Nice sheen.


Thank you! It is nearly new. I didn't rehab it. It was missing the strap when I got it. I found a brand new strap on posh.


----------



## baghabitz34

Happy Mauve Monday!


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my vintage Duffle Sac yesterday to watch my son’s karate class demonstration and today at work!


----------



## Iamminda

Used an old favorite today to go to Target!


----------



## CoachMaven

katev said:


> View attachment 5085135
> 
> 
> It hard to believe that so many people just don't like Camel!!!


I like the animal, but I'm with Whatev, the color shade is not for me


----------



## CoachMaven

TangerineKandy said:


> First outing with my Kip!


I really like this bag, but its hard to justify purchasing for now tiny it is. Ugh.


----------



## CoachMaven

katev said:


> I took a picture of my husband on a Camel in front of the Pyramids in Egypt and I treasure it - and it was a really nice Camel (but very tall!)


Egypt is on my bucket list!


----------



## Teagaggle

Welp....not a keeper. That is why I did not totally unwrap it.
It's cute but small...smaller than the measurements lead you to believe. My Galaxy S10+ would never fit. The colors are less vibrant (photos taken in natural light). I also don't like how there is slight wrinkles/pleating in the front on the yellow & green sections, likely as a result of the turnlock placement. 
Would I consider it if & when it hits the outlets @ 70% off, yes...full price...nope.
Hope this helps some considering it!


----------



## Alexa5

Teagaggle said:


> Welp....not a keeper. That is why I did not totally unwrap it.
> It's cute but small...smaller than the measurements lead you to believe. My Galaxy S10+ would never fit. The colors are less vibrant (photos taken in natural light). I also don't like how there is slight wrinkles/pleating in the front on the yellow & green sections, likely as a result of the turnlock placement.
> Would I consider it if & when it hits the outlets @ 70% off, yes...full price...nope.
> Hope this helps some considering it!
> View attachment 5086747
> View attachment 5086748
> View attachment 5086749
> View attachment 5086750


Very helpful.  The in person pics help a lot, as I mentioned seeing that other pic changed my mind.  So glad I was able to cancel.  Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## amberquamme

Teagaggle said:


> Welp....not a keeper. That is why I did not totally unwrap it.
> It's cute but small...smaller than the measurements lead you to believe. My Galaxy S10+ would never fit. The colors are less vibrant (photos taken in natural light). I also don't like how there is slight wrinkles/pleating in the front on the yellow & green sections, likely as a result of the turnlock placement.
> Would I consider it if & when it hits the outlets @ 70% off, yes...full price...nope.
> Hope this helps some considering it!
> View attachment 5086747
> View attachment 5086748
> View attachment 5086749
> View attachment 5086750



Bummer!!! It looked so cute online


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Welp....not a keeper. That is why I did not totally unwrap it.
> It's cute but small...smaller than the measurements lead you to believe. My Galaxy S10+ would never fit. The colors are less vibrant (photos taken in natural light). I also don't like how there is slight wrinkles/pleating in the front on the yellow & green sections, likely as a result of the turnlock placement.
> Would I consider it if & when it hits the outlets @ 70% off, yes...full price...nope.
> Hope this helps some considering it!
> View attachment 5086747
> View attachment 5086748
> View attachment 5086749
> View attachment 5086750


I like the colors. I don't like the wrinkling. Thanks for showing.


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> That is helpful feedback.  I had an item that gave me a decent credit on my credit card, so decided to give it a try, knowing I will return right away if I don't like it.  I couldn't decide from the various pics, but I do agree the depth is better in this one so maybe that will help.  I think my phone is a little smaller than yours...was yours close to fitting?


Close to fitting in the back pocket? Not at all. I have a case on mine. It's a no.


----------



## kistae

My takeaway lunch buddy for today. The textured pigskin leather feels really hardy and the subtle shine on it is quite charming.


----------



## pammbw

kistae said:


> My takeaway lunch buddy for today. The textured pigskin leather feels really hardy and the subtle shine on it is quite charming.
> View attachment 5087165


That is a beautiful classic bag! What is the style number?


----------



## kistae

pammbw said:


> That is a beautiful classic bag! What is the style number?


Thank you! It’s the 6707 bridle satchel


----------



## Iamminda

Used this metallic one to Costco today!  (Thanks to everyone who helped me with the strap  ).


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> Used this metallic one to Costco today!  (Thanks to everyone who helped me with the strap  ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087970


It looks great!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> It looks great!



Thanks so much


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Used this metallic one to Costco today!  (Thanks to everyone who helped me with the strap  ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087970


I love a beautiful metallic!  The strap looks fantastic!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I love a beautiful metallic!  The strap looks fantastic!



Thank you!


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my vintage Garnet Madison Copely today. I haven’t used this bag in a while! I forgot how much I like it


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Used this metallic one to Costco today!  (Thanks to everyone who helped me with the strap  ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087970



Fabulous!  The metallic sheen is beautiful!


----------



## Narnanz

Precreed Convertible Clutch for a visit to the Doctor


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Welp....not a keeper. That is why I did not totally unwrap it.
> It's cute but small...smaller than the measurements lead you to believe. My Galaxy S10+ would never fit. The colors are less vibrant (photos taken in natural light). I also don't like how there is slight wrinkles/pleating in the front on the yellow & green sections, likely as a result of the turnlock placement.
> Would I consider it if & when it hits the outlets @ 70% off, yes...full price...nope.
> Hope this helps some considering it!
> View attachment 5086747
> View attachment 5086748
> View attachment 5086749
> View attachment 5086750


Thank you for sharing your experience with us. What a bummer!


----------



## carterazo

Paired my trusty green tote with MK crossbody.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Fabulous!  The metallic sheen is beautiful!



 Big thanks, Jen


----------



## Teagaggle

carterazo said:


> Paired my trusty green tote with MK crossbody.
> View attachment 5088139


I really like that MK crossbody! Do you know the style? TIA!


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Yesterday- Romy in mint.
> Today- turnlock shoulder bag in green.
> View attachment 5083970
> View attachment 5083971


Beautiful! You have the best greens, C!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsGAM said:


> Used my vintage Garnet Madison Copely today. I haven’t used this bag in a while! I forgot how much I like it
> View attachment 5088041
> View attachment 5088042


  Beautiful Garnet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Used my vintage Garnet Madison Copely today. I haven’t used this bag in a while! I forgot how much I like it
> View attachment 5088041
> View attachment 5088042


So pretty! Especially with the strawberry!!!   
I think I really need that strawberry.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Used this metallic one to Costco today!  (Thanks to everyone who helped me with the strap  ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087970


Looks great on there!


----------



## VSOP

MrsGAM said:


> Used my vintage Garnet Madison Copely today. I haven’t used this bag in a while! I forgot how much I like it
> View attachment 5088041
> View attachment 5088042



Oh my! Lovely


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks great on there!



Thanks BBG


----------



## Lake Effect

Two favorites, oldies but goodies, came to work with me this week! Forgive the parking lot snap of them before I left for the day


----------



## holiday123

Dinky today


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> Dinky today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089266


I used to have that one.  So pretty!


----------



## valv54

Vintage lime pocket purse to the dog park!


----------



## americandreaming

holiday123 said:


> Dinky today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089266


Love it!!!


valv54 said:


> Vintage lime pocket purse to the dog park!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089541


Love it!  Flawless condition!


----------



## BeachBagGal

valv54 said:


> Vintage lime pocket purse to the dog park!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089541


Ooo love this color! Is this the same shade as the new color Pale Lime?


----------



## valv54

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo love this color! Is this the same shade as the new color Pale Lime?


This is a bit darker.


----------



## carterazo

It's not cheating, just sharing - Massaccesi and Coach went to work together today.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Paired my trusty green tote with MK crossbody.
> View attachment 5088139


Love the color of the tote.


carterazo said:


> It's not cheating, just sharing - Massaccesi and Coach went to work together today.


Love the color of Massaccesi bag.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> It's not cheating, just sharing - Massaccesi and Coach went to work together today.
> View attachment 5089810



Beautiful colors


----------



## kistae

Another day of takeaway orders with the shoulder pouch.


----------



## Narnanz

kistae said:


> Another day of takeaway orders with the shoulder pouch.
> View attachment 5089885


Thats a lovely colour...Mocha?


----------



## kistae

Narnanz said:


> Thats a lovely colour...Mocha?


Yes! Really loving the durability and look of the NYC styles


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> It's not cheating, just sharing - Massaccesi and Coach went to work together today.
> View attachment 5089810


Love this color combo! ❤️


----------



## Purse Chakra

Coach Darla. 

I remember first seeing this bag online and thinking it looked so unappealing. But then I bought it.  

There's just something about this bag -- I love how it feels to carry. I also love the doctor's bag vibe. And I have an oxblood bag problem anyway, so I love love love the color too (oxblood is my single favorite bag color out there).


----------



## Roro

After garage sales this morning, I managed to fall asleep for an hour--it was a crazy week.  Then, keeping with my personal resolution to change my bags more often, I switched into this pre-creed center seam duffle sac in SAGE!  Thanks to a special TPFer for making this possible.  Apologies for the artificial light--it's gotten really overcast today.


----------



## Narnanz

Out with the BT Saddle today.


----------



## americandreaming

Narnanz said:


> Out with the BT Saddle today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090478



I've seen the before and am in such awe at how it looks new! Love vintage Coach.


----------



## americandreaming

With being allowed to dine inside restaurants now, I'm considering going out to lunch tomorrow just so I can use a bag, LOL!  It's been way too long since I've been out of my home for anything.


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my vintage Court today! Had a graduation open house, took the kids out to a park, and then had ice cream! It was a hot day today!


----------



## tearosenj

Hang out with my best friend.  My coach saddle bag.  I took those photos with my iPhone.  I don’t know why the pictures are small.


----------



## Molly0

Precreed Saddle (jazzed up a little).


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> With being allowed to dine inside restaurants now, I'm considering going out to lunch tomorrow just so I can use a bag, LOL!  It's been way too long since I've been out of my home for anything.



Dinky!


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> With being allowed to dine inside restaurants now, I'm considering going out to lunch tomorrow just so I can use a bag, LOL!  It's been way too long since I've been out of my home for anything.


I have been rotating my bags almost daily even if I didn't have anywhere to go!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Originals wristlet. It matches my tumbler too.


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my customized vintage Quincy at church.


----------



## holiday123

Mixing Coach and Hammitt next week.


----------



## MiaKay

Cassie    Stepped way out of my comfort zone with this dress but really like how it looks with the bag


----------



## Narnanz

MiaKay said:


> Cassie    Stepped way out of my comfort zone with this dress but really like how it looks with the bag
> View attachment 5091003
> View attachment 5091004


Love the whole ensemble...that dress is lovely


----------



## Lee22

Was never a pink person but now I realized how neutral this color really is


----------



## Iamminda

MiaKay said:


> Cassie    Stepped way out of my comfort zone with this dress but really like how it looks with the bag
> View attachment 5091003
> View attachment 5091004



The Cassie looks really good with your dress


----------



## amberquamme

Beat shoulder bag today


----------



## americandreaming

Sunshine mama said:


> I have been rotating my bags almost daily even if I didn't have anywhere to go!



Ooooo, good idea - I might have to start doing that!   



holiday123 said:


> Mixing Coach and Hammitt next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090959



What's the turnlock clutch called?


----------



## Teagaggle

amberquamme said:


> Beat shoulder bag today


Been debating this bag! How do you like it? Mind sharing what can fit inside?


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Mixing Coach and Hammitt next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090959


I just love that Garden print!


----------



## Riezky

MiaKay said:


> Cassie    Stepped way out of my comfort zone with this dress but really like how it looks with the bag
> View attachment 5091003
> View attachment 5091004



I LOVE that dress!! Such a pretty color, looks great together!


----------



## kistae

Taupe Richmond that has seen better days.


----------



## CoachMaven

carterazo said:


> It's not cheating, just sharing - Massaccesi and Coach went to work together today.
> View attachment 5089810


I have this market tote. You've inspired me to bring it for the season


----------



## winter_knight

Just a strap today. Love the little Rexy charm that comes with this strap. I've had it long enough for the leather to soften and mold to my shoulder. One of my favorite straps.


----------



## holiday123

americandreaming said:


> Ooooo, good idea - I might have to start doing that!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the turnlock clutch called?


It was a gift with purchase so I'm not sure what it was called, sorry!


----------



## CoachMaven

Using my trusty XL Ergo tote in white. Not sure if it is parchment or chalk.


----------



## amberquamme

Teagaggle said:


> Been debating this bag! How do you like it? Mind sharing what can fit inside?


I really like it! I also got the dinky chain strap to go with it so I feel like it's so unbelievably versatile! When I first picked it up it was noticeably heavy, but carrying it it doesn't feel so bad. The long strap is also unlike any other Coach's I own, in that it's not the dog clips, but a loop and secure leather part.  I am able to put my iPhone 11 Pro Max all the way horizontally in the back pocket, and it's very easy to get in and out. Inside I have a card case, sunglasses, keys, various lip glosses, mask, Tylenol (40ct) bottle, a box of Claritin (BOO allergies) hair ties, AirPods, etc. with plenty of room to spare. I put the card case in the middle zipper compartment because it's pretty useless in my opinion, but the case works perfect in there. I mostly use it as a divider. The hardware is so pretty and substantial. Definitely a beautiful bag!! Of course the online  pictures don't do it justice. Online it looks flat but it's a beautiful shade, leaning towards a blue grey in certain light. A coach SA also told me they didn't get the grey color. I got mine at Dillard's. Hope this helps! I definitely recommend.


----------



## MrsGAM

CoachMaven said:


> Using my trusty XL Ergo tote in white. Not sure if it is parchment or chalk.
> View attachment 5091797


Twins! I don’t have a pic, but I’ve been using mine as my work tote this week.


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my vintage Manor bag for work today. It was so nice outside, I had a little picnic during lunch!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These two together today.  Yes.  Mismatched, but I love them together.


----------



## amberquamme

If anyone is wanting an Ergo tote Nordstrom has some at 40%off. The ones I saw were the green one, black, up cycled woven leather and saddle embroidered. Also have the pink mini Willis for 40 off too 
Have a great day fellow coach lovers!


----------



## katev

Summer is finally here and we are heading into a holiday weekend so I think that this bag is perfect choice!

It's the Tatum Tall Whiplash Tote in Chalk with Neon Pink Pop Lacing and Light Gold Hardware. The style number is 35156 LI E1K. I've accented it with the Coach Pave Crystal Peace Pendant 95084 BLU, and I think that my punch Madison Diaganol Accordian Zip Wallet 48487 B4 P6 goes great with this bag!


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage tangerine Ergo Flap today! I just got the flower charm and had to get my ergo out to match! Love this retro look


----------



## MiaKay

Coach and cold brew  

1941 duffle in chili, my first bag in a fun colour. I just adore the slouchy leather and how it brightens up my mostly neutral wardrobe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These two again.  
And back.


----------



## katev

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage tangerine Ergo Flap today! I just got the flower charm and had to get my ergo out to match! Love this retro look
> View attachment 5093495


So cute! I love Ergo bags and I have that same flower charm that I  use with my lime green bucklebag, see link below: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-1834#post-33792145


----------



## MrsGAM

katev said:


> So cute! I love Ergo bags and I have that same flower charm that I  use with my lime green bucklebag, see link below: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-1834#post-33792145


It looks so cute with the green, too! Makes me want to search for a lime green bag....


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> These two again.
> And back.
> View attachment 5093551
> View attachment 5093552



The mini Nolita looks amazing ( the BTP colors ) — Coach should have made it like that in the first place


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> The mini Nolita looks amazing ( the BTP colors ) — Coach should have made it like that in the first place


Thank you.  So you noticed the BTP colors???


----------



## baghabitz34

Black Charlie Bucket


----------



## baghabitz34

Chalk Field tote today


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Dempsey Banana Leaf Print Carryall.


----------



## VSOP

baghabitz34 said:


> Chalk Field tote today
> View attachment 5094584



I like how you coordinate


----------



## baghabitz34

VSOP said:


> I like how you coordinate


Thanks!


----------



## Alexa5

Dark Fairytale...


----------



## MrsGAM

Finally got my hair cut, and I took one of my Coach clutches:


Also getting ready to leave for a roadtrip. I took today off work so I could pack! I’m taking two vintage bags: my dark grey large Daypack and United Airlines Stewardess.


----------



## undecided45

Was able to take out my absolute favorite Coach bag for the first time in forever! Rexy pulling the stagecoach never gets old. ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

undecided45 said:


> Was able to take out my absolute favorite Coach bag for the first time in forever! Rexy pulling the stagecoach never gets old. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095761


This is really cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

undecided45 said:


> Was able to take out my absolute favorite Coach bag for the first time in forever! Rexy pulling the stagecoach never gets old. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095761


Adorable! ❤️


----------



## amberquamme

undecided45 said:


> Was able to take out my absolute favorite Coach bag for the first time in forever! Rexy pulling the stagecoach never gets old. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095761


Where did you get this! I'm in love!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> This is really cute!


+1....it is seriously cute...and Im not a Rexy fan at all.


----------



## undecided45

amberquamme said:


> Where did you get this! I'm in love!!!


Selfridges! Back in 2017... this style was on the Fall 2017 runway. Purseblog covered the show here with all of the kisslock style bags...such cute designs on them! The 10th photo is the exact same style!


----------



## Egel

Rexy pulling the coach indeed never gets old. I love Rexy but this is next level adorable and punny.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> These two together today.  Yes.  Mismatched, but I love them together.
> View attachment 5092573
> View attachment 5092574


The contrast strikes me as . . .  complementary, if that makes sense!
I  your style. *sigh* I think my style spirit animal is '90s Talbots matron. I embrace it. Let me go back to browsing the Chico's website


----------



## Roro

No garage sales to use as time to switch my bags this week.  On the East Coast, we are all building arks this weekend.




Side seam duffle sac with creed and glued in registration number in burgundy.


----------



## JenJBS

undecided45 said:


> Was able to take out my absolute favorite Coach bag for the first time in forever! Rexy pulling the stagecoach never gets old. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095761



Adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> The contrast strikes me as . . .  complementary, if that makes sense!
> I  your style. *sigh* I think my style spirit animal is '90s Talbots matron. I embrace it. Let me go back to browsing the Chico's website


You are very sweet!  I have a monotonous style. I wear the same style and same colors or similar colors all the time. HOWEVER, I love bags and I kinda go a "little" off the wall with the bags. That's where I have the most fun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Adorable!


+1!


----------



## katev

I went to an event this morning. It wasn't a fancy affair but it wasn't casual either. If my Mom were still alive she would say "You will need to dress nicely!"

I was wearing a black and white outfit so I decided to add some color by carrying my vintage, Cherry Red Madison Carlyle 4401 (Made in Italy in 1994). It was just the right size and the perfect accent for the occasion!


----------



## CoachMaven

Brought out the summer vibes bag, my Legacy duffle in tourmaline


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

undecided45 said:


> Selfridges! Back in 2017... this style was on the Fall 2017 runway. Purseblog covered the show here with all of the kisslock style bags...such cute designs on them! The 10th photo is the exact same style!


Awesome, thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachMaven said:


> Brought out the summer vibes bag, my Legacy duffle in tourmaline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096420


LOVE this color!!


----------



## americandreaming

Chalk Dinky and I wore a green flowery wrap dress, white jacket and silver heeled sandals.  It was sunny and hot today and I spent most of the day outside rehabbing my bags (SUCH an amazing difference in conditioning bags in my bedroom on a gloomy day compared to in the hot sun!  Love it!) and then spontaneously decided to go out for dinner with my sister.  My first and second choices were fully booked, not surprised, and still had a great meal and time at the third choice restaurant.  I had a lobster linguine and a glass of white.  

Unfortunately I dropped the Dinky on its front when scrambling around trying to find my keys and the turnlock has a tiny scratch/chip on it now.  And I've only carried it once!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this color!!


Me too! I wish Coach would bring some of these great colors back.


----------



## MiaKay

She was the chosen one for a special day


----------



## Teagaggle

Customized Cassie in metallic graphite, making my way west today to see my mom in person for the first time in over a year now that we are all vaccinated!


----------



## RuedeNesle

katev said:


> I went to an event this morning. It wasn't a fancy affair but it wasn't casual either. If my Mom were still alive she would say "You will need to dress nicely!"
> 
> I was wearing a black and white outfit so I decided to add some color by carrying my vintage, Cherry Red Madison Carlyle 4401 (Made in Italy in 1994). It was just the right size and the perfect accent for the occasion!
> 
> View attachment 5096343


  
My mom was the same way. I remember when she made my brother and sister (both adults) change their outfits because they were too casual for an event probably like the one you attended as far as the dress code. She didn't make me change because I was staying with her for the weekend and I had the advantage of seeing how she was dressed before I got dressed, so I knew!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaKay said:


> She was the chosen one for a special day
> View attachment 5096705


  
Great choice for your very special day! I love the outfit combo!  Congrats on getting your vaccination!


----------



## Sunshine mama

katev said:


> I went to an event this morning. It wasn't a fancy affair but it wasn't casual either. If my Mom were still alive she would say "You will need to dress nicely!"
> 
> I was wearing a black and white outfit so I decided to add some color by carrying my vintage, Cherry Red Madison Carlyle 4401 (Made in Italy in 1994). It was just the right size and the perfect accent for the occasion!
> 
> View attachment 5096343


I've never seen this elegant beauty before!!!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I went to an event this morning. It wasn't a fancy affair but it wasn't casual either. If my Mom were still alive she would say "You will need to dress nicely!"
> 
> I was wearing a black and white outfit so I decided to add some color by carrying my vintage, Cherry Red Madison Carlyle 4401 (Made in Italy in 1994). It was just the right size and the perfect accent for the occasion!
> 
> View attachment 5096343





RuedeNesle said:


> My mom was the same way. I remember when she made my brother and sister (both adults) change their outfits because they were too casual for an event probably like the one you attended as far as the dress code. She didn't make me change because I was staying with her for the weekend and I had the advantage of seeing how she was dressed before I got dressed, so I knew!





Sunshine mama said:


> I've never seen this elegant beauty before!!!




Thanks! During the 1990s Coach had a plant in Italy that made some fine quality, structured, elegant  bags, primarily in the Madison and Gramercy lines. My cherry red bag is a Madison Carlyle 4401 made in 1994. I bought it at a local thrift for $20 and rehabbed it and it came out great! The catalog page below is from the 1996 Spring Catalog and includes the Carlyle. The bags are shown in a color called "butter".


----------



## RuedeNesle

katev said:


> Thanks! During the 1990s Coach had a plant in Italy that made some fine quality, structured, elegant  bags, primarily in the Madison and Gramercy lines. My cherry red bag is a Madison Carlyle 4401 made in 1994. I bought it at a local thrift for $20 and rehabbed it and it came out great! The catalog page below is from the 1996 Spring Catalog and includes the Carlyle. The bags are shown in a color called "butter".
> 
> View attachment 5097026


$20.00!   What a great thrift coup!
It's looks wonderful! You did a fantastic job rehabbing it!


----------



## katev

Today we went to the County Fairgrounds for an event and it was the first chance we've had to do anything like that in about 2 years! It was a beautiful, sunny, summer day and so lovely to be out among people again!

It was also an opportunity to rediscover a favorite, small bag - the Kristin Crossbody in black and silver with a built-in wallet 45128 SV BK.

It really is a great small, light-weight, hands-free, just-the-essentials type of bag that's perfect for such an event.

I sometimes see this bag listed for sale on ebay and other sites - so if you are looking for a small, practical, run-around bag then you should consider getting this one. Just make sure that you get one with a built-in wallet because Coach also made some Kristen swingpacks that didn't have that feature.

See the pictures below (Note: these are old photos, I don't carry a flip-phone nowadays!)


----------



## americandreaming

katev said:


> Today we went to the County Fairgrounds for an event and it was the first chance we've had to do anything like that in about 2 years! It was a beautiful, sunny, summer day and so lovely to be out among people again!
> 
> It was also an opportunity to rediscover a favorite, small bag - the Kristin Crossbody in black and silver with a built-in wallet 45128 SV BK.
> 
> It really is a great small, light-weight, hands-free, just-the-essentials type of bag that's perfect for such an event.
> 
> I sometimes see this bag listed for sale on ebay and other sites - so if you are looking for a small, practical, run-around bag then you should consider getting this one. Just make sure that you get one with a built-in wallet because Coach also made some Kristen swingpacks that didn't have that feature.
> 
> See the pictures below (Note: these are old photos, I don't carry a flip-phone nowadays!)
> 
> View attachment 5097462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097464



I love small practical bags like this!  My Sadie has only two card slots but also a full-length slip pocket and I don't carry cash so I put any extra cards I need in there.  I even use the slip/zip/kisslock pockets in other small bags as a wallet, eg my Casinos and Dinkies, as I only carry cards so I don't have to bring a cardholder and it frees up room for other things like my A7 memobottle or fold-up shopping bag.

ETA: love the design of your Kristin and the silky-looking interior!


----------



## Egel

katev said:


> Today we went to the County Fairgrounds for an event and it was the first chance we've had to do anything like that in about 2 years! It was a beautiful, sunny, summer day and so lovely to be out among people again!
> 
> It was also an opportunity to rediscover a favorite, small bag - the Kristin Crossbody in black and silver with a built-in wallet 45128 SV BK.
> 
> It really is a great small, light-weight, hands-free, just-the-essentials type of bag that's perfect for such an event.
> 
> I sometimes see this bag listed for sale on ebay and other sites - so if you are looking for a small, practical, run-around bag then you should consider getting this one. Just make sure that you get one with a built-in wallet because Coach also made some Kristen swingpacks that didn't have that feature.
> 
> See the pictures below (Note: these are old photos, I don't carry a flip-phone nowadays!)
> 
> View attachment 5097462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097464


I love how handy cardslots are but I'm always scared to stretch the leather. I'm trying to justify that by saying that a cardholder is small enough


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Today we went to the County Fairgrounds for an event and it was the first chance we've had to do anything like that in about 2 years! It was a beautiful, sunny, summer day and so lovely to be out among people again!
> 
> It was also an opportunity to rediscover a favorite, small bag - the Kristin Crossbody in black and silver with a built-in wallet 45128 SV BK.
> 
> It really is a great small, light-weight, hands-free, just-the-essentials type of bag that's perfect for such an event.
> 
> I sometimes see this bag listed for sale on ebay and other sites - so if you are looking for a small, practical, run-around bag then you should consider getting this one. Just make sure that you get one with a built-in wallet because Coach also made some Kristen swingpacks that didn't have that feature.
> 
> See the pictures below (Note: these are old photos, I don't carry a flip-phone nowadays!)
> 
> View attachment 5097462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097464





americandreaming said:


> I love small practical bags like this!  My Sadie has only two card slots but also a full-length slip pocket and I don't carry cash so I put any extra cards I need in there.  I even use the slip/zip/kisslock pockets in other small bags as a wallet, eg my Casinos and Dinkies, as I only carry cards so I don't have to bring a cardholder and it frees up room for other things like my A7 memobottle or fold-up shopping bag.
> 
> ETA: love the design of your Kristin and the silky-looking interior!





Egel said:


> I love how handy cardslots are but I'm always scared to stretch the leather. I'm trying to justify that by saying that a cardholder is small enough



I've had this bag for a long time and I always use the card slots and I don't think they've been damaged.


----------



## katev

RuedeNesle said:


> $20.00!   What a great thrift coup!
> It's looks wonderful! You did a fantastic job rehabbing it!



Thank you, it was a lucky find! It wasn't a difficult rehab, the bag was in pretty good shape just squashed and dented a little. You can see before and after pics of the rehab at the links below:

Before: (Cherry Red Madison Carlyle 4401; Made in Italy in 1994)





						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

Speaking of creeds fading...mine has almost disappeared in the Rambler..its still drying but do you think it will get better or is this it for the creed? I've never had them completely disappear on all leather bags. It might be a little better once it is dry.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




After: (Cherry Red Madison Carlyle 4401; Made in Italy in 1994) 





						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

Speaking of creeds fading...mine has almost disappeared in the Rambler..its still drying but do you think it will get better or is this it for the creed? I've never had them completely disappear on all leather bags. It might be a little better once it is dry.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LadaZuri

I wore my Rambler's Legacy for the first time today and also took my first selfie!    This is also my debut posting in this thread, although I read it daily!  

I thought it was cool how well the bag, strap and tearose went with my Borzoi t-shirt! I got to honour my favourite dog breed and favourite bag maker!

Kudos to @LunaSilver for the stunning crossbody strap and tearose charm!


----------



## Iamminda

LadaZuri said:


> I wore my Rambler's Legacy for the first time today and also took my first selfie!    This is also my debut posting in this thread, although I read it daily!
> 
> I thought it was cool how well the bag, strap and tearose went with my Borzoi t-shirt! I got to honour my favourite dog breed and favourite bag maker!
> 
> Kudos to @LunaSilver for the stunning crossbody strap and tearose charm!
> 
> View attachment 5097994



Very nice first selfie .


----------



## katev

LadaZuri said:


> I wore my Rambler's Legacy for the first time today and also took my first selfie!    This is also my debut posting in this thread, although I read it daily!
> 
> I thought it was cool how well the bag, strap and tearose went with my Borzoi t-shirt! I got to honour my favourite dog breed and favourite bag maker!
> 
> Kudos to @LunaSilver for the stunning crossbody strap and tearose charm!
> 
> View attachment 5097994


 You look gorgeous and the bag looks good too!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

LadaZuri said:


> I wore my Rambler's Legacy for the first time today and also took my first selfie!    This is also my debut posting in this thread, although I read it daily!
> 
> I thought it was cool how well the bag, strap and tearose went with my Borzoi t-shirt! I got to honour my favourite dog breed and favourite bag maker!
> 
> Kudos to @LunaSilver for the stunning crossbody strap and tearose charm!
> 
> View attachment 5097994


Hi!  Glad you joined in posting!  Looking forward to seeing your coach babies.


----------



## baghabitz34

Black rivet Dreamer today with matching strap


----------



## VSOP

baghabitz34 said:


> Black rivet Dreamer today with matching strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099143



Oh my! Love.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

baghabitz34 said:


> Black rivet Dreamer today with matching strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099143


That strap matches your bag perfectly!!! They look so good together!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

baghabitz34 said:


> Chalk Field tote today
> View attachment 5094584


This tote and sneaker combo is perfection!!! Every time I see this tote I tell myself I need it lol


----------



## americandreaming

With no rain for once, I'm carrying my Ergo Zip to the office and just carrying my laptop in its sleeve separately.


----------



## baghabitz34

VSOP said:


> Oh my! Love.


Thanks!


AshMarieDarling said:


> That strap matches your bag perfectly!!! They look so good together!


Thanks! I got lucky with my SA hunting down that strap for me.


AshMarieDarling said:


> This tote and sneaker combo is perfection!!! Every time I see this tote I tell myself I need it lol


You should - it’s a great size & perfect for spring & summer


----------



## baghabitz34

Happy Taupe Thursday


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Duffle Thursday  .  (Anyone remember “Duffle Fridays”?).


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Happy Duffle Thursday  .  (Anyone remember “Duffle Fridays”?).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100384


Oh my gosh yes! Is this your Marine?


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh my gosh yes! Is this your Marine?



Yep, Marine.  You are my color (bag too?) twin


----------



## Tiggerhawk

I’m doing Totes Thursday with this medium Avery tote from Go Forth Goods. The charm and all the SLGs inside the bag are Coach, so still tangentially relevant to the thread?


----------



## winter_knight

I don't normally carry a black bag in the spring and summer but once I added a new strap it became a total game changer. Finding it hard to switch out of this one now.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Yep, Marine.  You are my color (bag too?) twin


Yes!!! I love that color!


----------



## MrsGAM

Took my vintage Periwinkle Emmie out for some ice cream!


----------



## Riezky

MrsGAM said:


> Took my vintage Periwinkle Emmie out for some ice cream!
> View attachment 5101349
> View attachment 5101350



This is THE perfect bag for an ice cream outing. So, so cute


----------



## BeachBagGal

MrsGAM said:


> Took my vintage Periwinkle Emmie out for some ice cream!
> View attachment 5101349
> View attachment 5101350


What a cutie! ❤️


----------



## Roro

Heading out to two flea markets and some garage sales with this week's duffle.  From 1994, 9085 duffle sac in Olive. For Fall, 1994, Olive was the Color of the Season, as seen in the catalogue shot below.


----------



## artax two

Not a Coach bag but I brought along my little mermaid for a lake trip.


----------



## pandorabox

lemondln said:


> Coach Rowan Satchel with rainbow heart bag charm, sparks my heart
> 
> View attachment 5075635
> View attachment 5075636


In love with the keychain. If I may ask how are you liking the Rowan satchel?


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## holiday123

Used Tate today.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Used Tate today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102170


I just adore your combos! I have tried to love this bag but I just can't. Probably for the best...


----------



## musiclover

holiday123 said:


> Used Tate today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102170


I just love your strap with all those jewel details!


----------



## lemondln

Lucylu29 said:


> The old with the new. Lula’s Legacy with a tea rose charm. I wish Coach still made bags in this mahogany color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052283





OMG, they are selling this bag for 750, and sold out already.


----------



## tyelovespurses

this bag i cant find the real price of. got it at a tag sale for 1 dollar TODAY!


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my periwinkle Emmie again this morning to visit the 2 local farmer’s markets and take the kids to a splash pad:




Then switched to my vintage Sonoma small backpack to fish at a city park:


----------



## VSOP

lemondln said:


> OMG, they are selling this bag for 750, and sold out already.
> View attachment 5102365



Only one of each. Easy to sell out.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I just adore your combos! I have tried to love this bag but I just can't. Probably for the best...


Thank you! I'm sorry about you and Tate lol I know you've tried  I actually really love this style. I like having a small crossbody with an option other than flap closure. Most small bags with zip closure have too tight of an opening, but this bag works great for me.


----------



## holiday123

musiclover said:


> I just love your strap with all those jewel details!


Thank you, I really wish they would make more novelty straps that are top handle. This one also has glitter edge paint lol super fancy.


----------



## VSOP

holiday123 said:


> Thank you, I really wish they would make more novelty straps that are top handle. This one also has glitter edge paint lol super fancy.



I never saw top handle straps for sale.


----------



## holiday123

VSOP said:


> I never saw top handle straps for sale.


I've only seen 2 (I have both) they were the keith haring signature top handle (complete with embellishments) and the butterfly applique one. I don't remember seeing any others, but someone correct me if I'm wrong so I can hunt it down lol.


----------



## VSOP

holiday123 said:


> I've only seen 2 (I have both) they were the keith haring signature top handle (complete with embellishments) and the butterfly applique one. I don't remember seeing any others, but someone correct me if I'm wrong so I can hunt it down lol.



Lol, I learn so much on here.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MrsGAM said:


> Used my periwinkle Emmie again this morning to visit the 2 local farmer’s markets and take the kids to a splash pad:
> View attachment 5102427
> View attachment 5102425
> View attachment 5102426
> 
> Then switched to my vintage Sonoma small backpack to fish at a city park:
> View attachment 5102430


Love this little cutie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The Frame bag.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> The Frame bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102822


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> The Frame bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102822



It's beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful!


Thank you!
It would be gorgeous in a vibrant purple too.


----------



## musiclover

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5102895


This is gorgeous, AD!


----------



## Molly0

A little bit of summer for tomorrow (‘cuz it’s so darn cold here!).


----------



## houseof999

This was last week:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Friday:


----------



## IntheOcean

houseof999 said:


> This was last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday:
> View attachment 5103350


Love the red bowling bag and especially the charm!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> This was last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday:
> View attachment 5103350


  



IntheOcean said:


> Love the red bowling bag and especially the charm!


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Carrying my Nolita wristlet as a crossbody to run some errands.


----------



## LadaZuri

houseof999 said:


> This was last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday:
> View attachment 5103350



Both stunningly gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The wallet in my bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Used Tate today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102170


Love the wallet with the tearose. Was this wallet a custom piece?


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage solid red Sheridan Greensboro today! It’s not raining yet, but there’s an 80% chance of rain today. This is one of my favorite bags for wet weather.


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the wallet with the tearose. Was this wallet a custom piece?


Thank you, yes the wallet I received had a scar on the front flap so I added the tea rose to cover it.


----------



## holiday123

Dark Fairytale rogue 25


----------



## houseof999

New to me Bleecker mini Preston.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> New to me Bleecker mini Preston.
> View attachment 5104084


Yay! Congratulations on finding this adorable bag!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Yay! Congratulations on finding this adorable bag!


Thank you! It's been a while since I bought it but finally brought it out to carry. I have managed to collect 5 mini Prestons.


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> New to me Bleecker mini Preston.
> View attachment 5104084


Such a cutie!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage solid red Sheridan Greensboro today! It’s not raining yet, but there’s an 80% chance of rain today. This is one of my favorite bags for wet weather.
> View attachment 5103723


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> New to me Bleecker mini Preston.
> View attachment 5104084


Do all the studs on it make it heavy?


----------



## Alexa5

JenJBS said:


> Do all the studs on it make it heavy?


I had the one in the light color, and they don’t make it heavy at all.  It is a lightweight bag in my opinion.  I used to have 6 or 7 at one time and eventually gave them up for different styles, but it is an easy to use bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

houseof999 said:


> New to me Bleecker mini Preston.
> View attachment 5104084


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## MiaKay

Out and about with my Emery


----------



## samfalstaff

Black Legacy Zip with silver HW


----------



## Iamminda

MiaKay said:


> Out and about with my Emery



Like your black Emery


----------



## kistae

Bags of the week!





I also walked past this street


----------



## Roro

9085 duffle, made in NYC, glued in registration number.  The color confounds me a bit.  I got it out early this morning, thinking it was my putty duffle, which it clearly isn't.  It's not yellow enough for yellow, nor brown enough for British tan. I'd bet on saddle but I know how little I actually know about vintage Coach colors.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Halfway through my first full week back in the office and this little cutie was finally able to come out the house. Glad I’m able to carry all my bags again.


----------



## Glttglam

Using my Addie crossbody in teal for the first time.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my other solid red vintage Coach Sheridan - the Savannah Hobo - for another gloomy, rainy day at the office!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsGAM said:


> Using my other solid red vintage Coach Sheridan - the Savannah Hobo - for another gloomy, rainy day at the office!
> View attachment 5105676


  
I really do wish you sunny skies, but if gloomy, rainy days are when you pull out your red bags...........


----------



## Sunshine mama

My bright pink glove tanned leather wallet.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Carrying this beauty today


----------



## momofgirls

Sunshine mama said:


> My bright pink glove tanned leather wallet.
> View attachment 5105752


Hi, is ur Coach Circle Bag strap adjustable?


----------



## Narnanz

2002 Costa Rica City in a glorious blue


----------



## americandreaming

Using the Green Casino tomorrow, posting now as I'm excited! The charm is just for show, I'll probably take it off as the Mickey has a little mirror on the back and I don't want it to get scratched with all the flap action!


----------



## Sunshine mama

momofgirls said:


> Hi, is ur Coach Circle Bag strap adjustable?


Yes.


----------



## momofgirls

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes.


Thank you


----------



## carterazo

valv54 said:


> Vintage lime pocket purse to the dog park!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089541



I love this color!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Love the color of the tote.
> 
> Love the color of Massaccesi bag.





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful colors





BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color combo! ❤



Thanks, you guys! I think the colors go very well together.


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> These two together today.  Yes.  Mismatched, but I love them together.
> View attachment 5092573
> View attachment 5092574



They go very well together.


----------



## carterazo

Roro said:


> No garage sales to use as time to switch my bags this week.  On the East Coast, we are all building arks this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5096122
> 
> 
> Side seam duffle sac with creed and glued in registration number in burgundy.



This leather looks so yummy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> They go very well together.


Thank you!


----------



## rayrob87

*Sonoma Double Zip 4914 in Saddle. 1995. *This purse has been very roomy and functional. I can fit everything I need. The leather is so soft and just moves so freely. She needs a hang tag but I'm in no rush. Other than conditioning and polishing I didn't clean the bag. It was already in pretty decent shape.


----------



## americandreaming

I'm not babying and hiding away my green casino because its previous owner had clearly rehabbed it but hadn't stuffed or kept it on its base so it needs a dunk for reshaping and a little rehydration but it's still in good enough shape to wear out.  So I'm wearing it out until I rehab it.  It's last in my pile so I have a long summer to enjoy it before I end up babying it after the rehab!  Hopefully with the summer coming I'll be able to force myself to rotate and use all my bags out though.


----------



## rayrob87

That is a gorgeous color @americandreaming 

Still waiting for the perfect green bag. I do have a green and tan spectator on the way but would love one like yours. Green is just so hard because people want your first born child (or cat in my case) in exchange.


----------



## amberquamme

Pillow tabby with beat bag 18 chain today. Squishhh


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> I'm not babying and hiding away my green casino because its previous owner had clearly rehabbed it but hadn't stuffed or kept it on its base so it needs a dunk for reshaping and a little rehydration but it's still in good enough shape to wear out.  So I'm wearing it out until I rehab it.  It's last in my pile so I have a long summer to enjoy it before I end up babying it after the rehab!  Hopefully with the summer coming I'll be able to force myself to rotate and use all my bags out though.
> 
> View attachment 5106866


Rattled off all that spiel too soon.  Got home and decided to rehab it this weekend!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach Pillow Tabby 18


----------



## pandorabox

This little guys. So in love with these colors. Rowan Pride Collection 2021


----------



## pandorabox

rayrob87 said:


> That is a gorgeous color @americandreaming
> 
> Still waiting for the perfect green bag. I do have a green and tan spectator on the way but would love one like yours. Green is just so hard because people want your first born child (or cat in my case) in exchange.


Lol. What color or shade of green are you searching for?


----------



## kistae

Last day at my old job and then I’m free! In other news, I want more Rust coloured Coach items because it’s


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Last day at my old job and then I’m free! In other news, I want more Rust coloured Coach items because it’s
> View attachment 5107190


Wishing you well in your next endeavor! Enjoy!


----------



## rayrob87

pandorabox said:


> Lol. What color or shade of green are you searching for?



I really like olives or in coaches case "dark sage." I like the bottle green OK but it's a little too cool and bright for me. A bottle green Devon could work. Something like this Court bag in forest green, I think, is my desired shade:


----------



## americandreaming

rayrob87 said:


> I really like olives or in coaches case "dark sage." I like the bottle green OK but it's a little too cool and bright for me. A bottle green Devon could work. Something like this Court bag in forest green, I think, is my desired shade:
> 
> View attachment 5107368


I would love an olive or sage.  On a ban though.


----------



## kistae

RuedeNesle said:


> Wishing you well in your next endeavor! Enjoy!


Thank you! Stay safe and have a great weekend


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> Using the Green Casino tomorrow, posting now as I'm excited! The charm is just for show, I'll probably take it off as the Mickey has a little mirror on the back and I don't want it to get scratched with all the flap action!
> 
> View attachment 5106149


Where did you get the Mickey?


----------



## americandreaming

Sunshine mama said:


> Where did you get the Mickey?


Sorry, it was a random unbranded cheap one I found attached to my mother's cabinet!  I just tried searching on eBay but couldn't find it or anything similar.


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> Sorry, it was a random unbranded cheap one I found attached to my mother's cabinet!  I just tried searching on eBay but couldn't find it or anything similar.


Oh I see. Thank you.


----------



## leopardgirl0123

Crosstown Crossbody is the perfect little bag


----------



## valv54

Vintage crescent bag in British Tan!


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassie 19 with siggy strap!


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my Bonnie Cashin for Coach Skinny Tote! First time using this pretty lady.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Teagaggle said:


> Cassie 19 with siggy strap!
> View attachment 5108237


I like the thicker strap!  I was thinking of using my tabby 26 strap with my Cassie 19 too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Using my Bonnie Cashin for Coach Skinny Tote! First time using this pretty lady.
> View attachment 5108357


Amazing!!!


----------



## tearosenj

My Sabrina and wild flower key chain


----------



## katev

We are going to a Caribbean-Theme dinner with live music and I'll be carrying my Rose Legacy Bridget 11622 because I think that she is festive and fun!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> We are going to a Caribbean-Theme dinner with live music and I'll be carrying my Rose Legacy Bridget 11622 because I think that she is festive and fun!
> 
> View attachment 5108544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108546


Great choice and color! Have fun!


----------



## BeachBagGal

This is the combo I’ll be using on my beach vaca! The Coach crossbody will be perfect when I don’t need to carry much.  ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

[QUOTE="BeachBagGal said:


> This is the combo I’ll be using on my beach vaca! The Coach crossbody will be perfect when I don’t need to carry much.  ❤



What a pretty beach combo!  Have a great time .


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty beach combo!  Have a great time .


Thank you!! ❤️


----------



## katev

BeachBagGal said:


> This is the combo I’ll be using on my beach vaca! The Coach crossbody will be perfect when I don’t need to carry much.  ❤




Great vacation bags, please post them here:





						Show Us Your Straw, Canvas, Burlap, Beachy Bags for Summer!
					

It's a cold day in February and I'm tired of the winter! I was just reading a discussion about straw bags and it made me think of warmer weather and frivolous summer bags - and that warmed my heart!  I used to hold some odd opinions about straw bags. I thought that they were "old ladyish" and...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Have fun!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> Great vacation bags, please post them here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show Us Your Straw, Canvas, Burlap, Beachy Bags for Summer!
> 
> 
> It's a cold day in February and I'm tired of the winter! I was just reading a discussion about straw bags and it made me think of warmer weather and frivolous summer bags - and that warmed my heart!  I used to hold some odd opinions about straw bags. I thought that they were "old ladyish" and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!


Will do!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These 2 together.


----------



## americandreaming

Taupe Casino out to dinner.

Eta just realised we're all carrying Coach this evening - taupe casino, midnight navy Chelsea, chalk Georgie and brown/black double zip wristlet!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 together.
> View attachment 5108926



Lovely!


----------



## meepabeep

Ms Sutton.


----------



## MrsGAM

Used 2 vintage bags today: my Bonnie Cashin Swing Bag (don’t know the actual name!) for church this morning and my lavender Wendie for ice cream this evening!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Lovely!


Thank you Jen!!


----------



## kistae

Roro said:


> 9085 duffle, made in NYC, glued in registration number.  The color confounds me a bit.  I got it out early this morning, thinking it was my putty duffle, which it clearly isn't.  It's not yellow enough for yellow, nor brown enough for British tan. I'd bet on saddle but I know how little I actually know about vintage Coach colors.
> 
> View attachment 5105582



Hello bag twin!
Am carrying my black NYC duffle sac today. I didn’t expect it to be so humongous but am loving it. See coffee cup for scale


----------



## Molly0

MrsGAM said:


> Used 2 vintage bags today: my Bonnie Cashin Swing Bag (don’t know the actual name!) for church this morning and my lavender Wendie for ice cream this evening!
> View attachment 5109321
> View attachment 5109322


Oh WOW!  That lavender is so amazing!  I’ve never seen that color from Coach.  What year?


----------



## Roro

kistae said:


> Hello bag twin!
> Am carrying my black NYC duffle sac today. I didn’t expect it to be so humongous but am loving it. See coffee cup for scale
> View attachment 5109479



That's a beautiful duffle with great slouch!  Yes, it's big but the slouchiness makes it look cool and relaxed.  Can't go wrong with black.


----------



## MrsGAM

Molly0 said:


> Oh WOW!  That lavender is so amazing!  I’ve never seen that color from Coach.  What year?


This one was made in 1998 in Costa Rica! It's actually a bit faded from the original color, but it's faded so uniformly, I decided not to refresh the color.


----------



## carterazo

MrsGAM said:


> Using my Bonnie Cashin for Coach Skinny Tote! First time using this pretty lady.
> View attachment 5108357



She's a stunner!


----------



## carterazo

katev said:


> We are going to a Caribbean-Theme dinner with live music and I'll be carrying my Rose Legacy Bridget 11622 because I think that she is festive and fun!
> 
> View attachment 5108544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108546



She sure is!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> This is the combo I’ll be using on my beach vaca! The Coach crossbody will be perfect when I don’t need to carry much.  ❤



Great combo!  I hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## carterazo

MrsGAM said:


> Used 2 vintage bags today: my Bonnie Cashin Swing Bag (don’t know the actual name!) for church this morning and my lavender Wendie for ice cream this evening!
> View attachment 5109321
> View attachment 5109322



So pretty!    Love that swing bag.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage made in NYC Compact Pouch in Sandstone at work today.


----------



## Molly0

10 - 11 years old & still going strong.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MrsGAM said:


> Used 2 vintage bags today: my Bonnie Cashin Swing Bag (don’t know the actual name!) for church this morning and my lavender Wendie for ice cream this evening!
> View attachment 5109321
> View attachment 5109322


I love both of these! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

meepabeep said:


> Ms Sutton.


What a sweet print! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Great combo!  I hope you have a wonderful time.


Thanks! ❤️


----------



## amberquamme

Cashin 22 today with gunmetal chain strap. The layout, color saturation, size and oxblood leather interior make this one of my favorites!


----------



## americandreaming

amberquamme said:


> Cashin 22 today with gunmetal chain strap. The layout, color saturation, size and oxblood leather interior make this one of my favorites!


It's BEAUTIFUL!  X


----------



## Teagaggle

amberquamme said:


> Cashin 22 today with gunmetal chain strap. The layout, color saturation, size and oxblood leather interior make this one of my favorites!


I love it with the chain strap! Will have to try it!


----------



## whateve

amberquamme said:


> Cashin 22 today with gunmetal chain strap. The layout, color saturation, size and oxblood leather interior make this one of my favorites!


I agree! I love this bag!


----------



## xo.siren

I haven’t been posting as I switched over to this calfskin leather bag I bought from Etsy (pictures below) and now I switched over back to my Coach Tate!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

amberquamme said:


> Cashin 22 today with gunmetal chain strap. The layout, color saturation, size and oxblood leather interior make this one of my favorites!


Beautiful!


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my customized vintage Pocket Purse for the first time after adding the patches. I’m really loving the look


----------



## B4GBuff

This little cutie pie


----------



## Teagaggle




----------



## MiaKay

B4GBuff said:


> This little cutie pie
> 
> View attachment 5112185



Beautiful items! I adore the horse and carriage print, wish I had snagged a couple SLGs in it when they had them in store.




Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 5112215



Beautiful, love this colorblock combo and the scarf looks lovely with the bag!


----------



## Narnanz

How can a City bag in Green look so different under the same sun


----------



## katev

I am carrying my  Bonnie Straw Convertible Tote 13400 and I've decorated the bag with the Ice Cream Cone charm 93171; a perfect combo for the Summertime!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I am carrying my  Bonnie Straw Convertible Tote 13400 and I've decorated the bag with the Ice Cream Cone charm 93171; a perfect combo for the Summertime!
> 
> View attachment 5112281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112282


Love this summer time vibe!


----------



## americandreaming

Swinger but with the xbdy strap


----------



## Mimmy

katev said:


> I am carrying my  Bonnie Straw Convertible Tote 13400 and I've decorated the bag with the Ice Cream Cone charm 93171; a perfect combo for the Summertime!
> 
> View attachment 5112281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112282


Just love this combo, katev!

I am trying to educate myself a bit more on Coach bags. Would you tell me when this bag was in production?


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I am carrying my  Bonnie Straw Convertible Tote 13400 and I've decorated the bag with the Ice Cream Cone charm 93171; a perfect combo for the Summertime!
> 
> View attachment 5112281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112282





Mimmy said:


> Just love this combo, katev!
> 
> I am trying to educate myself a bit more on Coach bags. Would you tell me when this bag was in production?




My pleasure! My Straw Bonnie Convertible Tote 13400 was introduced in Spring 2009 as part of the Bonnie Collection as a fun, summery, colorful and fanciful collection of bags inspired by some of the early Coach designs by Bonnie Cashin. Below are some screenshots from the Internet Wayback Machine showcasing the collection.


----------



## winter_knight

katev said:


> My pleasure! My Straw Bonnie Convertible Tote 13400 was introduced in Spring 2009 as part of the Bonnie Collection as a fun, summery collection of bags inspired by some of the early Coach designs by Bonnie Cashin. Below are some screenshots from the Internet Wayback Machine showing the collection.
> 
> View attachment 5112676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112679
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112680
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112684


I always look back to see what Coach produced before buying a high end designer bag now. if there is a new style out that I like, I've been able to find a Coach bag that is affordable and gives me the same vibe. 
Thanks for the pics. So many beauties here!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

katev said:


> My pleasure! My Straw Bonnie Convertible Tote 13400 was introduced in Spring 2009 as part of the Bonnie Collection as a fun, summery, colorful and fanciful collection of bags inspired by some of the early Coach designs by Bonnie Cashin. Below are some screenshots from the Internet Wayback Machine showing the collection.
> 
> View attachment 5112676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112679
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112680
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112684


Love this! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> Swinger but with the xbdy strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112471


Nice!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> My pleasure! My Straw Bonnie Convertible Tote 13400 was introduced in Spring 2009 as part of the Bonnie Collection as a fun, summery, colorful and fanciful collection of bags inspired by some of the early Coach designs by Bonnie Cashin. Below are some screenshots from the Internet Wayback Machine showing the collection.
> 
> View attachment 5112676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112679
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112680
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112684


I’m in love with this one!


----------



## katev

BeachBagGal said:


> I’m in love with this one!



I love that color combo and  the cute kisslock!

I have a Bonnie Pouch Charm 92482 that is a similar color but I don't think it was released with this collection?

But I also have the burlap and vachetta striped Bonnie Wallet 42567 that came with this collection and I always use it when I carry this bag.

My straw Bonnie tote is a light color but I love the beautiful blue/teal lining, it makes me happy whenever I open my bag! See pics below.







	

		
			
		

		
	
'


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I love that color combo and  the cute kisslock!
> 
> I have a Bonnie Pouch Charm 92482 that is a similar color but I don't think it was released with this collection?
> 
> But I also have the burlap and vachetta striped Bonnie Wallet 42567 that came with this collection and I always use it when I carry this bag.
> 
> My straw Bonnie tote is a light color but I love the beautiful blue/teal lining, it makes me happy whenever I open my bag! See pics below.
> 
> View attachment 5112907
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112917


That pouch charm is adorable and I love the lining on the bag! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

When you have a rainy day on your beach vaca, it’s time to shop!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> When you have a rainy day on your beach vaca, it’s time to shop!
> View attachment 5113076



What a cutie — and another cute sanitizer holder .  Hope the sun comes out soon


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> What a cutie — and another cute sanitizer holder .  Hope the sun comes out soon


Thanks!  I’m ready for some more sun too!


----------



## Mimmy

katev said:


> My pleasure! My Straw Bonnie Convertible Tote 13400 was introduced in Spring 2009 as part of the Bonnie Collection as a fun, summery, colorful and fanciful collection of bags inspired by some of the early Coach designs by Bonnie Cashin. Below are some screenshots from the Internet Wayback Machine showcasing the collection.
> 
> View attachment 5112676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112679
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112680
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112684


Thank you for this information! I actually remember seeing some of these bags.

Thank you for taking the time to post this information. I really appreciate it!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I love that color combo and  the cute kisslock!
> 
> I have a Bonnie Pouch Charm 92482 that is a similar color but I don't think it was released with this collection?
> 
> But I also have the burlap and vachetta striped Bonnie Wallet 42567 that came with this collection and I always use it when I carry this bag.
> 
> My straw Bonnie tote is a light color but I love the beautiful blue/teal lining, it makes me happy whenever I open my bag! See pics below.
> 
> View attachment 5112907
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112917


I have a later wallet with a similarly striped fabric.


----------



## houseof999

My new Coach I recently bought. This poor NWT bag sat in someone's closet for years! I felt she deserved to be loved and carried so I just cut the tag off today. Here's my new Legacy mini Tanner.   I love it!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I have a later wallet with a similarly striped fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113284



That's cute, I hadn't seen that one before!


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> My new Coach I recently bought. This poor NWT bag sat in someone's closet for years! I felt she deserved to be loved and carried so I just cut the tag off today. Here's my new Legacy mini Tanner.   I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5113309



Perfect beautiful summer bag in a beautiful setting!!


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> Perfect beautiful summer bag in a beautiful setting!!


Thank you! It's my yearly summer craving bag. I love a white bag with perforated leather for summer. My first one was a drawstring leather bag from Barney's. 


Loved it, but sold it. So then I bought the KS Saturday mini tote. 


I still have it and love it!  I wanted a bag with a bit more room so couldn't pass on the NWT mini Tanner for $75!


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! It's my yearly summer craving bag. I love a white bag with perforated leather for summer. My first one was a drawstring leather bag from Barney's.
> View attachment 5113378
> 
> Loved it, but sold it. So then I bought the KS Saturday mini tote.
> View attachment 5113381
> 
> I still have it and love it!  I wanted a bag with a bit more room so couldn't pass on the NWT mini Tanner for $75!



Cute!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> That's cute, I hadn't seen that one before!


Thanks! I bought it new in 2013. It was so pristine I couldn't bring myself to use it so I sold it. Last year I bought it again at a bargain price so hopefully this time I won't feel bad about using it.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! It's my yearly summer craving bag. I love a white bag with perforated leather for summer. My first one was a drawstring leather bag from Barney's.
> View attachment 5113378
> 
> Loved it, but sold it. So then I bought the KS Saturday mini tote.
> View attachment 5113381
> 
> I still have it and love it!  I wanted a bag with a bit more room so couldn't pass on the NWT mini Tanner for $75!


I love both of these!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! It's my yearly summer craving bag. I love a white bag with perforated leather for summer. My first one was a drawstring leather bag from Barney's.
> View attachment 5113378
> 
> Loved it, but sold it. So then I bought the KS Saturday mini tote.
> View attachment 5113381
> 
> I still have it and love it!  I wanted a bag with a bit more room so couldn't pass on the NWT mini Tanner for $75!


You’re making me want to get a white bag! Lol


----------



## Teagaggle

New to me Dylan w rivets.


----------



## americandreaming

Carried my Swinger to get my first vaccination!  I used the short strap as I walked to the clinic when it was pouring down with rain so it'd be closer to my body under the umbrella but if I could go back I'd've used my xbody strap as it was so inconvenient to reach for things with a heavy umbrella in one hand.

Anyway, got my first vax done! I forgot to bring a second card holder to put my vax card in though.  Will do that when I get home.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Two cousins just hanging out.


----------



## VSOP

Sunshine mama said:


> Two cousins just hanging out.
> View attachment 5113777




Wait did LV bring watercolor back?!


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSOP said:


> Wait did LV bring watercolor back?!


Yes! I think only in the men's summer 2021 collection.


----------



## winter_knight

Sunshine mama said:


> Two cousins just hanging out.
> View attachment 5113777


Is this LV bag hard to get? I had it in my cart but couldn't pull the trigger because I'm a responsible adult. Was wondering what this will cost me next year (graduation gift). Do the prices for watercolor bags increase much on the prelove market?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Two cousins just hanging out.
> View attachment 5113777



Fabulous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

winter_knight said:


> Is this LV bag hard to get? I had it in my cart but couldn't pull the trigger because I'm a responsible adult. Was wondering what this will cost me next year (graduation gift). Do the prices for watercolor bags increase much on the prelove market?


This particular piece right now is not hard to get. It is sold out online,  but there are plenty at the stores.  I think the best bet is to call LV, and they can let you know which stores have this bag. 
Also, I am sure they’re experts here who can chime in about prices going up,  but I'm not sure about that.  
All I know is that once a LE collection is sold out,  it's very hard to get, unless a premium is paid.
If it's not a  LE piece, then LV qill intermittently releases the items.


----------



## winter_knight

Sunshine mama said:


> This particular piece right now is not hard to get. It is sold out online,  but there are plenty at the stores.  I think the best bet is to call LV, and they can let you know which stores have this bag.
> Also, I am sure they’re experts here who can chime in about prices going up,  but I'm not sure about that.
> All I know is that once a LE collection is sold out,  it's very hard to get, unless a premium is paid.
> If it's not a  LE piece, then LV qill intermittently releases the items.


Thank you. The closest LV store is a bit of a drive so I normally shop online. I don't see many people with luxury items outside from the occasional neverfulls in my town. 

I snagged the last one online so I'm hoping there are no issues with it when I get it. I normally never try to get limited pieces because I don't preorder or go in store. But I love the look so much.


----------



## VSOP

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes! I think only in the men's summer 2021 collection.




OMG! I am so clueless about new bags coming out.  I have the original watercolor speedy 35. Let me see what I need to break the bank on, lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSOP said:


> OMG! I am so clueless about new bags coming out.  I have the original watercolor speedy 35. Let me see what I need to break the bank on, lol.


Lucky!!! I love the original watercolor one!!!


----------



## VSOP

Sunshine mama said:


> Lucky!!! I love the original watercolor one!!!



It is a beauty. Do you happen to know if they will release any bags in the bright neon colors?


----------



## amberquamme

Alright TPF friends! I need some advice. As I was riding down the escalator today I laid eyes on a taffy colored Pillow Tabby on the sale table. I practically sprinted down the escalator with no regard for other human life. I am a huge fan of the bag so I knew right away I would be purchasing it. At 40 percent off it is an absolute steal!!! I get home and notice it has some either grain issues or indents in the leather? Only noticeable when tilted from one side. I'll include a pic. Also a pic of the bag with her sisters  dillards online store isn't even offering this discount so I can't just reorder. They did have another one at the store, the inside was really wrinkly though. 
If you were me would you:
**Return
**Exchange and rock the wrinkly inside bag (if it's even there tomorrow)
**Keep it and stop being so picky it was $200 off
Thanks friends!!


----------



## americandreaming

amberquamme said:


> Alright TPF friends! I need some advice. As I was riding down the escalator today I laid eyes on a taffy colored Pillow Tabby on the sale table. I practically sprinted down the escalator with no regard for other human life. I am a huge fan of the bag so I knew right away I would be purchasing it. At 40 percent off it is an absolute steal!!! I get home and notice it has some either grain issues or indents in the leather? Only noticeable when tilted from one side. I'll include a pic. Also a pic of the bag with her sisters  dillards online store isn't even offering this discount so I can't just reorder. They did have another one at the store, the inside was really wrinkly though.
> If you were me would you:
> **Return
> **Exchange and rock the wrinkly inside bag (if it's even there tomorrow)
> **Keep it and stop being so picky it was $200 off
> Thanks friends!!


I'd keep it.


----------



## Teagaggle

americandreaming said:


> I'd keep it.


Agree!


----------



## CoachMaven

I've been using my Market Tote in grass green this week:


----------



## katev

amberquamme said:


> Alright TPF friends! I need some advice. As I was riding down the escalator today I laid eyes on a taffy colored Pillow Tabby on the sale table. I practically sprinted down the escalator with no regard for other human life. I am a huge fan of the bag so I knew right away I would be purchasing it. At 40 percent off it is an absolute steal!!! I get home and notice it has some either grain issues or indents in the leather? Only noticeable when tilted from one side. I'll include a pic. Also a pic of the bag with her sisters  dillards online store isn't even offering this discount so I can't just reorder. They did have another one at the store, the inside was really wrinkly though.
> If you were me would you:
> **Return
> **Exchange and rock the wrinkly inside bag (if it's even there tomorrow)
> **Keep it and stop being so picky it was $200 off
> Thanks friends!!



I'd keep it but you could take it back to the store and show the damage to the sales rep and ask for an additional discount. You might not get it but it couldn't hurt to ask and it would make you feel better about the bag.


----------



## Roro

Moving into a 21st century duffle this time.  From 2015,  a reissue of 9085, style 36821, in bordeaux lined in dahlia (pink) leather.  I wish I had gotten this in every single color. 




First photo doesn't do justice to the color.



Second photo is more true to life.


----------



## carterazo

CoachMaven said:


> I've been using my Market Tote in grass green this week:
> View attachment 5114821


Twins! She's so pretty and light weight. It's my perfect green.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachMaven said:


> I've been using my Market Tote in grass green this week:
> View attachment 5114821


Gorgeous color! ❤️


----------



## Citosgirl

Took my brand new Cassie out for the first time today. I can’t believe I waited so long to but this bag. I’m in love.


----------



## MiaKay

Citosgirl said:


> Took my brand new Cassie out for the first time today. I can’t believe I waited so long to but this bag. I’m in love.
> 
> View attachment 5115118



Beautiful! One of my all-time favourite bags by Coach. I’ll always be mad at them for discontinuing it.


----------



## artax two

Citosgirl said:


> Took my brand new Cassie out for the first time today. I can’t believe I waited so long to but this bag. I’m in love.
> 
> View attachment 5115118


----------



## MiaKay

Weekend outing with the Emery   Crossbodies and airy dresses are my most worn combo this summer


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

amberquamme said:


> Alright TPF friends! I need some advice. As I was riding down the escalator today I laid eyes on a taffy colored Pillow Tabby on the sale table. I practically sprinted down the escalator with no regard for other human life. I am a huge fan of the bag so I knew right away I would be purchasing it. At 40 percent off it is an absolute steal!!! I get home and notice it has some either grain issues or indents in the leather? Only noticeable when tilted from one side. I'll include a pic. Also a pic of the bag with her sisters  dillards online store isn't even offering this discount so I can't just reorder. They did have another one at the store, the inside was really wrinkly though.
> If you were me would you:
> **Return
> **Exchange and rock the wrinkly inside bag (if it's even there tomorrow)
> **Keep it and stop being so picky it was $200 off
> Thanks friends!!


I'd keep it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaKay said:


> Weekend outing with the Emery   Crossbodies and airy dresses are my most worn combo this summer
> View attachment 5115242


Always a good combo!


----------



## CoachMaven

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous color! ❤


Thank you, I agree!


----------



## CoachMaven

carterazo said:


> Twins! She's so pretty and light weight. It's my perfect green.


Agreed! I wore it out last night to dinner with the husband and friends and a woman across the aisle stopped and commented how much she loved my bag. I was curious if she frequented this forum


----------



## xo.siren

now that patio season finally arrived to Toronto, this girl comes out!


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> Taupe Casino out to dinner.
> 
> Eta just realised we're all carrying Coach this evening - taupe casino, midnight navy Chelsea, chalk Georgie and brown/black double zip wristlet!
> 
> View attachment 5109143


Taupe casino again, to dinner at the same restaurant.  Mother carrying her midnight navy Chelsea again.


----------



## Egel

amberquamme said:


> Alright TPF friends! I need some advice. As I was riding down the escalator today I laid eyes on a taffy colored Pillow Tabby on the sale table. I practically sprinted down the escalator with no regard for other human life. I am a huge fan of the bag so I knew right away I would be purchasing it. At 40 percent off it is an absolute steal!!! I get home and notice it has some either grain issues or indents in the leather? Only noticeable when tilted from one side. I'll include a pic. Also a pic of the bag with her sisters  dillards online store isn't even offering this discount so I can't just reorder. They did have another one at the store, the inside was really wrinkly though.
> If you were me would you:
> **Return
> **Exchange and rock the wrinkly inside bag (if it's even there tomorrow)
> **Keep it and stop being so picky it was $200 off
> Thanks friends!!


See if they have wrinkly first. That is on the inside and nobody will notice. If wrinkly is sold, then keep it.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Sunday


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my vintage Currant Rambler’s Legacy today.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116205


I love your handbag and that gorgeous bougainvillea plant behind. I bought one for my patio table and it brings back good memories of Hawaii!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I love your handbag and that gorgeous bougainvillea plant behind. I bought one for my patio table and it brings back good memories of Hawaii!



Thanks so much ML .  You are right — the flowers do give me some island vibes, can’t wait to get back to HI right ?


----------



## musiclover

Oh yes


Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much ML .  You are right — the flowers do give me some island vibes, can’t wait to get back to HI right ?


Oh, yes!  We have already booked our Hawaii holiday in Honolulu next spring!  I’m very excited and something to look forward to!


----------



## winter_knight

xo.siren said:


> View attachment 5115367
> 
> now that patio season finally arrived to Toronto, this girl comes out!


Beautiful picture!


----------



## Riezky

Courier  glad I finally took the time to throw on some conditioner, looks so much happier


----------



## VSOP

Riezky said:


> Courier  glad I finally took the time to throw on some conditioner, looks so much happier




Ohhhh I don’t think I’ve seen this color before on a courier. Regal and rich looking.


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my other vintage currant bag today: the Tribeca Shopper


----------



## BeachBagGal

MrsGAM said:


> Used my other vintage currant bag today: the Tribeca Shopper
> View attachment 5116907


What a beautiful sheen it has!


----------



## winter_knight

Working on styling my Cassie since I noticed I don't user her. I love this strap with her but what do you think about the added chain? I haven't worn her in so long I forgot how much she can hold!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116205


Such a happy pink!


----------



## baghabitz34

I was inspired to get my Market Tote out after seeing the pretty green one @CoachMaven has. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## MiaKay

I tend to carry the same bags for weeks on end (if not longer) but switched my floral wallet for this green one. Love the medium zip wallets


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Such a happy pink!



Thanks TO


----------



## rayrob87

*Swagger Spectator 1989*. Paid $30 on eBay. Fun story: I own 2 of these! I came across both on the same night. Gave offers on both thinking I would only get 1 and ended up winning both bags. This is my Swagger 2 because she's more worn. The Swagger 1 is in better condition. 

I still really love this bag. I am obsessed with the black and tan combos of the Spectator bags. I had to dunk and do a lot of work on it. Still needs some spot color rehab and will need some adhesive in places. Structurally she's very sound. Lots of room and 2 exterior pockets for easy access items. Love her ruggedness.


----------



## CoachMaven

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5117325
> 
> I was inspired to get my Market Tote out after seeing the pretty green one @CoachMaven has. Happy Tuesday!


Beautiful!


----------



## baghabitz34

CoachMaven said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks! So is your green one


----------



## jessica.berman

Duffle 16.  I ended up liking it so much that I ordered the green.  It should be here by Friday!


----------



## americandreaming

jessica.berman said:


> Duffle 16.  I ended up liking it so much that I ordered the green.  It should be here by Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118194


I've never had this style of bag before but I've been inspired by all the duffle lovers on here to bid on one.  Would you (and other duffle lovers) recommend it?  The only larger styles I currently have are the smaller Ergo and Le Pliage tote.


----------



## americandreaming

Roro said:


> Heading out to two flea markets and some garage sales with this week's duffle.  From 1994, 9085 duffle sac in Olive. For Fall, 1994, Olive was the Color of the Season, as seen in the catalogue shot below.
> 
> View attachment 5101779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101780


Is it heavy?  I'm considering bidding on one and trying the style but I'm short and weak and heavy bags kill my shoulders and back easily.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Sonoma Satchel Natural Grain in Sea today.


----------



## Roro

americandreaming said:


> Is it heavy?  I'm considering bidding on one and trying the style but I'm short and weak and heavy bags kill my shoulders and back easily.



They're big.  Measurements are roughly 15 x 13 x 9.  People who don't like them don't like that the 9" dimension takes it out from the body a bit too far for their liking.  I don't think they're heavy.  I find that the strap left long-ish distributes the weight very well.  You might want to look at 9953, the Helen's Legacy.  It's smaller all around and the bottom diameter is 7"--much more typical of other duffles.  Let me know if I can tell you anything else to help.


----------



## MrsGAM

americandreaming said:


> Is it heavy?  I'm considering bidding on one and trying the style but I'm short and weak and heavy bags kill my shoulders and back easily.





Roro said:


> They're big.  Measurements are roughly 15 x 13 x 9.  People who don't like them don't like that the 9" dimension takes it out from the body a bit too far for their liking.  I don't think they're heavy.  I find that the strap left long-ish distributes the weight very well.  You might want to look at 9953, the Helen's Legacy.  It's smaller all around and the bottom diameter is 7"--much more typical of other duffles.  Let me know if I can tell you anything else to help.


I'm tiny at 4'11" and I love mine! I only fill it up about half way, though, so it doesn't get heavy and it has that nice floppy fold on top when I wear it. I find that I can actually wear it crossbody because I'm so small even though I'm a bit fluffy


----------



## jessica.berman

americandreaming said:


> I've never had this style of bag before but I've been inspired by all the duffle lovers on here to bid on one.  Would you (and other duffle lovers) recommend it?  The only larger styles I currently have are the smaller Ergo and Le Pliage tote.



First, a couple of disclaimers.  I do not carry a lot no matter what bag I am using.  I downsized my stuff a long time ago, and never found that I wanted to add more than necessary.  I included a picture of the contents that can fit in most of my bags, even the small ones.  I have the iPhone 12 mini, so it fits in most bags' inner pockets.  I actually downsized it for that purpose because I was tired of my old huge phone not fitting, haha. 

I have a few more duffles in my collection than pictured here, but these are the ones I could quickly pull out from the storage bins.  From top left to right (then bottom left to right): Legacy Mini Duffle 2012, vintage Maggie (1997), Legacy Duffle 2012, Duffle 16, and 1941 Duffle 20.

I love the design and size of the Duffle 20, but I wanted thicker leather.  I bought the vintage Maggie on eBay, and it's in great condition, but still reeks of old cigarette smoke (still airing it out).  I love the leather on the Legacy duffles, but wanted a bag with brass hardware.  I would say the Duffle 16 size is perfect and the leather is (in my opinion) thicker than the Duffle 20.


----------



## MiaKay

jessica.berman said:


> First, a couple of disclaimers.  I do not carry a lot no matter what bag I am using.  I downsized my stuff a long time ago, and never found that I wanted to add more than necessary.  I included a picture of the contents that can fit in most of my bags, even the small ones.  I have the iPhone 12 mini, so it fits in most bags' inner pockets.  I actually downsized it for that purpose because I was tired of my old huge phone not fitting, haha.
> 
> I have a few more duffles in my collection than pictured here, but these are the ones I could quickly pull out from the storage bins.  From top left to right (then bottom left to right): Legacy Mini Duffle 2012, vintage Maggie (1997), Legacy Duffle 2012, Duffle 16, and 1941 Duffle 20.
> 
> I love the design and size of the Duffle 20, but I wanted thicker leather.  I bought the vintage Maggie on eBay, and it's in great condition, but still reeks of old cigarette smoke (still airing it out).  I love the leather on the Legacy duffles, but wanted a bag with brass hardware.  I would say the Duffle 16 size is perfect and the leather is (in my opinion) thicker than the Duffle 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118307
> View attachment 5118306



Beautiful collection! I adore every iteration of the duffle, Coach never disappoints. It’s timeless and practical.

Also the retro Coach purse charm looks very cute on your bag!


----------



## americandreaming

Roro said:


> They're big.  Measurements are roughly 15 x 13 x 9.  People who don't like them don't like that the 9" dimension takes it out from the body a bit too far for their liking.  I don't think they're heavy.  I find that the strap left long-ish distributes the weight very well.  You might want to look at 9953, the Helen's Legacy.  It's smaller all around and the bottom diameter is 7"--much more typical of other duffles.  Let me know if I can tell you anything else to help.



Thank you so much for your advice!  Yours are so beautiful.  Yes, I'm looking for a bigger bag like that, just worried about the weight but I think I'll bid on it and assess then. It's on uk eBay so don't be paying an arm and leg for postage, phew.  How much do you often carry in yours? X



MrsGAM said:


> I'm tiny at 4'11" and I love mine! I only fill it up about half way, though, so it doesn't get heavy and it has that nice floppy fold on top when I wear it. I find that I can actually wear it crossbody because I'm so small even though I'm a bit fluffy



Thanks - I'm the same height!!! I could wear it crossbody too then, yay!  Haha x



jessica.berman said:


> First, a couple of disclaimers.  I do not carry a lot no matter what bag I am using.  I downsized my stuff a long time ago, and never found that I wanted to add more than necessary.  I included a picture of the contents that can fit in most of my bags, even the small ones.  I have the iPhone 12 mini, so it fits in most bags' inner pockets.  I actually downsized it for that purpose because I was tired of my old huge phone not fitting, haha.
> 
> I have a few more duffles in my collection than pictured here, but these are the ones I could quickly pull out from the storage bins.  From top left to right (then bottom left to right): Legacy Mini Duffle 2012, vintage Maggie (1997), Legacy Duffle 2012, Duffle 16, and 1941 Duffle 20.
> 
> I love the design and size of the Duffle 20, but I wanted thicker leather.  I bought the vintage Maggie on eBay, and it's in great condition, but still reeks of old cigarette smoke (still airing it out).  I love the leather on the Legacy duffles, but wanted a bag with brass hardware.  I would say the Duffle 16 size is perfect and the leather is (in my opinion) thicker than the Duffle 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118307
> View attachment 5118306


Thank you so much!  I'm going to bid on the one on my watchlist and if I like using it I might grab a blue one I saw too. Glad you're enjoying your gorgeous duffles of various sizes, ages and leathers


----------



## americandreaming

Ergo


----------



## Roro

@americandreaming:

I will admit to carrying quite a few things--larger wristlet, zippy wallet (Remember these?  They were the best wallets ever!) Envelope of coupons / mailers. Two other smaller wristlets with headphones, portable charger, advil and hair scrunchies. A hairbrush. Tissues and an eyeglass case w. sunglasses.  All of this is at the bottom of the bag and still allows for the gorgeous slouch at the top.  I can't carry certain bags because of my shoulder--the 9929 Sling bag and the 11423 Bleecker Duffle absolutely kill me.  The first because of how it's carried and the second due to the weight of the hardware.  The duffle sac give me neither of those issues.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




This photo shows most of what's inside my duffle sac.  I hope this is helpful.  Can't wait to see what you buy.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jessica.berman

MiaKay said:


> Beautiful collection! I adore every iteration of the duffle, Coach never disappoints. It’s timeless and practical.
> 
> Also the retro Coach purse charm looks very cute on your bag!



Thank you, I agree!!  I have a ridiculous number of bags (need to seriously clean out the collection), but I always go back to one of my duffles.  I find it classic and well suited for my daily aesthetic and needs.  I love when they get slouchy and softer over time.

I think I must be almost permanently hooked on that charm too, as I put it on almost all bags I switch between.  I really want one or more of the feather and tassel ones from a couple of years ago, but can't bring myself to pay $100+ for one.


----------



## americandreaming

Roro said:


> @americandreaming:
> 
> I will admit to carrying quite a few things--larger wristlet, zippy wallet (Remember these?  They were the best wallets ever!) Envelope of coupons / mailers. Two other smaller wristlets with headphones, portable charger, advil and hair scrunchies. A hairbrush. Tissues and an eyeglass case w. sunglasses.  All of this is at the bottom of the bag and still allows for the gorgeous slouch at the top.  I can't carry certain bags because of my shoulder--the 9929 Sling bag and the 11423 Bleecker Duffle absolutely kill me.  The first because of how it's carried and the second due to the weight of the hardware.  The duffle sac give me neither of those issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118985
> 
> 
> This photo shows most of what's inside my duffle sac.  I hope this is helpful.  Can't wait to see what you buy.



Thank you so much!  This is really helpful and I'm really looking forward to mine arriving and waiting on a hot sunny day to rehab it!!!

Here are the listing photographs of what I won this morning: a duffle sac 9085 kindly authenticated by Hyacinth. I'm assuming it'll be British tan after rehabbing.

I'm so excited!  It's nice not to have to pay an arm and a leg in shipping and taxes for a good bag for once!


----------



## VSOP

americandreaming said:


> Thank you so much!  This is really helpful and I'm really looking forward to mine arriving and waiting on a hot sunny day to rehab it!!!
> 
> Here are the listing photographs of what I won this morning: a duffle sac 9085 kindly authenticated by Hyacinth. I'm assuming it'll be British tan after rehabbing.
> 
> I'm so excited!  It's nice not to have to pay an arm and a leg in shipping and taxes for a good bag for once!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119196
> View attachment 5119197




Good find!  is this the biggest size?


----------



## MiaKay

jessica.berman said:


> Thank you, I agree!!  I have a ridiculous number of bags (need to seriously clean out the collection), but I always go back to one of my duffles.  I find it classic and well suited for my daily aesthetic and needs.  I love when they get slouchy and softer over time.
> 
> I think I must be almost permanently hooked on that charm too, as I put it on almost all bags I switch between.  I really want one or more of the feather and tassel ones from a couple of years ago, but can't bring myself to pay $100+ for one.



I agree, the duffle is timeless and has an effortless sort of vibe to it. It does age beautifully 

You’re right about the charms, I wish Coach would bring back the feather charms and also the sort of tea rose charms they had back in the day. Selection is limited nowadays and second hand prices are way too high.

I want to get a nice charm but nothing at the outlet is speaking to me and the retail store ones are pricy and not particularly exciting.




americandreaming said:


> Thank you so much!  This is really helpful and I'm really looking forward to mine arriving and waiting on a hot sunny day to rehab it!!!
> 
> Here are the listing photographs of what I won this morning: a duffle sac 9085 kindly authenticated by Hyacinth. I'm assuming it'll be British tan after rehabbing.
> 
> I'm so excited!  It's nice not to have to pay an arm and a leg in shipping and taxes for a good bag for once!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119196
> View attachment 5119197



Gorgeous find! Congrats!


----------



## americandreaming

VSOP said:


> Good find!  is this the biggest size?


Thank you!  I think so but i could only tell you when it arrives!  X


----------



## Roro

americandreaming said:


> Thank you so much!  This is really helpful and I'm really looking forward to mine arriving and waiting on a hot sunny day to rehab it!!!
> 
> Here are the listing photographs of what I won this morning: a duffle sac 9085 kindly authenticated by Hyacinth. I'm assuming it'll be British tan after rehabbing.
> 
> I'm so excited!  It's nice not to have to pay an arm and a leg in shipping and taxes for a good bag for once!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119196
> View attachment 5119197


That’s a beauty. Can’t wait to hear what you think of it.


----------



## JenJBS

This little cutie!


----------



## whateve

MiaKay said:


> I agree, the duffle is timeless and has an effortless sort of vibe to it. It does age beautifully
> 
> You’re right about the charms, I wish Coach would bring back the feather charms and also the sort of tea rose charms they had back in the day. Selection is limited nowadays and second hand prices are way too high.
> 
> I want to get a nice charm but nothing at the outlet is speaking to me and the retail store ones are pricy and not particularly exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous find! Congrats!


Most recent charms are uninspired. There used to be so many I wanted.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> This little cutie!
> View attachment 5119499



What a cutie Jen .  So cheery and pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> What a cutie Jen .  So cheery and pretty!



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## musiclover

JenJBS said:


> This little cutie!
> View attachment 5119499


This is a great little bag!  I have the carmine!  (I think my pillow and blanket go with your bag!)


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> This is a great little bag!  I have the carmine!  (I think my pillow and blanket go with your bag!)
> View attachment 5119679



Such a beautiful color ML .  Love seeing pic of this cutie from you and Jen.


----------



## JenJBS

musiclover said:


> This is a great little bag!  I have the carmine!  (I think my pillow and blanket go with your bag!)
> View attachment 5119679



Beautiful!


----------



## CoachMaven

JenJBS said:


> This little cutie!
> View attachment 5119499


I remember seeing this one in person, such a beautiful orange color!


----------



## JenJBS

CoachMaven said:


> I remember seeing this one in person, such a beautiful orange color!



Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

I'm cheating today with my one and only MK Greenwich drawstring in optic white saffiano. It's also my one saffiano that is surprisingly pliable and perfect for summer. I do have Coach SLGs inside though


----------



## KSPatty

Here are my current purses when I do go out . . . They are easy crossbody bags for errands and weekend/WFH purses. I love the Coach Originals and Forever line.


----------



## MiaKay

KSPatty said:


> Here are my current purses when I do go out . . . They are easy crossbody bags for errands and weekend/WFH purses. I love the Coach Originals and Forever line.



Beautiful bags! I’m also a huge fan of those lines, hope Coach doesn’t discontinue them like they did 1941.

Is the second one a Quinn crossbody?


----------



## KSPatty

Thanks! Yes the second one is a Quinn. Because I was worried about color transfer, I did find a leather spray protectant that works amazingly. Doesn't stain and waterproof and leather still feels soft. 



MiaKay said:


> Beautiful bags! I’m also a huge fan of those lines, hope Coach doesn’t discontinue them like they did 1941.
> 
> Is the second one a Quinn crossbody?


----------



## americandreaming

KSPatty said:


> Here are my current purses when I do go out . . . They are easy crossbody bags for errands and weekend/WFH purses. I love the Coach Originals and Forever line.


How do you like your geo?


----------



## KSPatty

Love it. I didn't think I would but it holds more than enough and I like having an outside pocket that fits my phone.



americandreaming said:


> How do you like your geo?


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Sheridan Alexandria Zip for this stormy day.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116205



Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Such a gorgeous color!



Thanks so much C


----------



## Roro

Decisions, decisions!  The Lula's Legacy is for garage sales (very comfortable crossbody) and the duffle sac for after.  Love the sunny yellow color.


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my vintage lavender Wendie to take the kids to their swim class.


----------



## americandreaming

Roro said:


> View attachment 5120939
> 
> 
> Decisions, decisions!  The Lula's Legacy is for garage sales (very comfortable crossbody) and the duffle sac for after.  Love the sunny yellow color.


They're SO BEAUTIFUL!  WOW.  Especially the Lula.  I keep telling myself I don't like that type of bag (I don't like fiddling with drawstrings) but it's so gorgeous in your photograph I want one just for the beauty!!!!!!


----------



## Roro

americandreaming said:


> They're SO BEAUTIFUL!  WOW.  Especially the Lula.  I keep telling myself I don't like that type of bag (I don't like fiddling with drawstrings) but it's so gorgeous in your photograph I want one just for the beauty!!!!!!



I know! Right?  I didn't own one until I saw a photo from another TPFer.  The bag took my breath away.  Then, she listed the same bag  on ebay.  I hardly took a breath before I was checked out with it.  The duffle, of course, I must own in every color!


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> They're SO BEAUTIFUL!  WOW.  Especially the Lula.  I keep telling myself I don't like that type of bag (I don't like fiddling with drawstrings) but it's so gorgeous in your photograph I want one just for the beauty!!!!!!


Drawstrings are among my favorites! I like that I can just slip my phone and other small items in without loosening the drawstring. Some drawstrings are easier to work than others. I've had some that are a pain.


----------



## kistae

My new favourite Taft bag


----------



## holiday123

Saddle 23. Pre gaming for the 4th.


----------



## circommeflex

Took my Rouge out for the first time and got a new scarf for her!


----------



## whateve

circommeflex said:


> Took my Rouge out for the first time and got a new scarf for her!
> 
> View attachment 5122125


I love the scarf! Where did you get it?


----------



## circommeflex

whateve said:


> I love the scarf! Where did you get it?



Got it from my local Coach store! I'd take a photo of it, but the SA put it on for me and I didn't watch how to do it  I can share the product SKU if you like!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This little cutie!
> View attachment 5119499





musiclover said:


> This is a great little bag!  I have the carmine!  (I think my pillow and blanket go with your bag!)
> View attachment 5119679


Oh wow JenJBS and musiclover, the yellow and the pink bags are soooo cute!!
It would have been fun to have the 2 bags and the pillows in a group photo shoot!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow JenJBS and musiclover, the yellow and the pink bags are soooo cute!!
> It would have been fun to have the 2 bags and the pillows in a group photo shoot!



Thank you!


----------



## MiaKay

holiday123 said:


> Saddle 23. Pre gaming for the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121979



Beautiful bag and charm! I will forever be mad at Coach for not making these kind of charms anymore


----------



## americandreaming

circommeflex said:


> Got it from my local Coach store! I'd take a photo of it, but the SA put it on for me and I didn't watch how to do it  I can share the product SKU if you like!


Ha, you'll have to bring it along to your next Coach trip and ask her to redo it!  Maybe film it too!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow JenJBS and musiclover, the yellow and the pink bags are soooo cute!!
> It would have been fun to have the 2 bags and the pillows in a group photo shoot!


That would be very fun!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Coach Originals Turnlock Pouch


----------



## BeachBagGal

HarlemBagLady said:


> View attachment 5122263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Originals Turnlock Pouch


I love this bag!


----------



## americandreaming

Roro said:


> I know! Right?  I didn't own one until I saw a photo from another TPFer.  The bag took my breath away.  Then, she listed the same bag  on ebay.  I hardly took a breath before I was checked out with it.  The duffle, of course, I must own in every color!





whateve said:


> Drawstrings are among my favorites! I like that I can just slip my phone and other small items in without loosening the drawstring. Some drawstrings are easier to work than others. I've had some that are a pain.



Ugh, I just checked my watched items and turns out I had looked at a uk black Lula about a month or so ago that is now sold at a good price. I probably told myself I didn't need any more black bags at the time but I have that uncomfortable feeling of fomo regret right now. The feeling will pass soon so just coming to vent!


----------



## RuedeNesle

holiday123 said:


> Saddle 23. Pre gaming for the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121979


  You got game!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Drawstrings are among my favorites! I like that I can just slip my phone and other small items in without loosening the drawstring. Some drawstrings are easier to work than others. I've had some that are a pain.


I'm loving drawstrings these days.


----------



## Sunshine mama

circommeflex said:


> Took my Rouge out for the first time and got a new scarf for her!
> 
> View attachment 5122125


Perfect pairing,  where 1+1>2!!!    
They make each other look better than used alone.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I love the scarf! Where did you get it?


@circommeflex       I want to know too!
Edit: I read your previous post so I know where you got it.


----------



## jessica.berman

Originals Duffle 16 in green.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
This is my 3rd green bag this year (all Coach).


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Rogue satchel …. One of my favs


----------



## Iamminda

Was feeling crabby  today until we got this TJoe lemon pie


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Was feeling crabby  today until we got this TJoe lemon pie
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122974


Great combo!!


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> Ugh, I just checked my watched items and turns out I had looked at a uk black Lula about a month or so ago that is now sold at a good price. I probably told myself I didn't need any more black bags at the time but I have that uncomfortable feeling of fomo regret right now. The feeling will pass soon so just coming to vent!


Had a great evening out and I'm already over it!!!  

I went out to dinner and drinks with my friend; I carried my Sadie and my friend borrowed my Nolita.  

She likes it and wants one so I found a cheap one online but it looked like there was a mark on the back. If the seller responds with clearer photographs and it's something I can't clean off or it's a scuff, I'll give her mine for her birthday next month since it's in pristine condition.


----------



## JenJBS

americandreaming said:


> Had a great evening out and I'm already over it!!!
> 
> I went out to dinner and drinks with my friend; I carried my Sadie and my friend borrowed my Nolita.
> 
> She likes it and wants one so I found a cheap one online but it looked like there was a mark on the back. If the seller responds with clearer photographs and it's something I can't clean off or it's a scuff, I'll give her mine for her birthday next month since it's in pristine condition.
> 
> View attachment 5123061
> View attachment 5123062



Glad you had a wonderful evening with your friend. That's really generous and kind of you!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Was feeling crabby  today until we got this TJoe lemon pie
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122974


That pie would put me in a great mood!  Do you add anything to it like a dollop of whip cream or scoop of ice-cream?  Your Cassie and LV scarf look amazing together, Iam!  The colour scheme is so elegant and refined.


----------



## musiclover

americandreaming said:


> Had a great evening out and I'm already over it!!!
> 
> I went out to dinner and drinks with my friend; I carried my Sadie and my friend borrowed my Nolita.
> 
> She likes it and wants one so I found a cheap one online but it looked like there was a mark on the back. If the seller responds with clearer photographs and it's something I can't clean off or it's a scuff, I'll give her mine for her birthday next month since it's in pristine condition.
> 
> View attachment 5123061
> View attachment 5123062


I love Coach’s black leather.  It is always so classic and beautiful.  I have the denim tea rose Sadie and the Yankee Doodle (I think that’s the name) Nolita and they are both great bags. You are a very dear lady to give your friend your Nolita.


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you sweet ladies .  ML — I would love a scoop of ice cream with the pie but it’s already quite high calories  and sweet.  



BeachBagGal said:


> Great combo!!






musiclover said:


> That pie would put me in a great mood!  Do you add anything to it like a dollop of whip cream or scoop of ice-cream?  Your Cassie and LV scarf look amazing together, Iam!  The colour scheme is so elegant and refined.


----------



## BeachBagGal

americandreaming said:


> Had a great evening out and I'm already over it!!!
> 
> I went out to dinner and drinks with my friend; I carried my Sadie and my friend borrowed my Nolita.
> 
> She likes it and wants one so I found a cheap one online but it looked like there was a mark on the back. If the seller responds with clearer photographs and it's something I can't clean off or it's a scuff, I'll give her mine for her birthday next month since it's in pristine condition.
> 
> View attachment 5123061
> View attachment 5123062


Very nice! Twins on the black Nolita.


----------



## MiaKay

Iamminda said:


> Was feeling crabby  today until we got this TJoe lemon pie
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122974



Cassies and desserts go great together! Hope you enjoyed the pie


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thank you sweet ladies .  ML — I would love a scoop of ice cream with the pie but it’s already quite high calories  and sweet.


You are very good for showing such willpower!  I have none


----------



## Iamminda

MiaKay said:


> Cassies and desserts go great together! Hope you enjoyed the pie



I think desserts go with all my bags — thanks


----------



## Molly0

Just finished her rehab.


----------



## Lake Effect

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage Sonoma Satchel Natural Grain in Sea today.
> View attachment 5118238


How do you like this satchel? I see them regularly and I get tempted. Do you find the lining to be fussy?


----------



## Caspin22

Iamminda said:


> Happy Duffle Thursday  .  (Anyone remember “Duffle Fridays”?).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100384



LOL, yes I do remember!!  I still have my Violet duffle (a color very similar to Marine and UV, that they made absolutely nothing but the duffle in).


----------



## amberquamme

Beat shoulder bag today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Was feeling crabby  today until we got this TJoe lemon pie
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122974


Well,  the _crab_ohydrates from the lemon pie should definitely help your crabby mood!


Iamminda said:


> I think desserts go with all my bags — thanks


Love your attitude!!! So positive!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage Sonoma Satchel Natural Grain in Sea today.
> View attachment 5118238


This is a gorgeous bag in a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> I'm tiny at 4'11" and I love mine! I only fill it up about half way, though, so it doesn't get heavy and it has that nice floppy fold on top when I wear it. I find that I can actually wear it crossbody because I'm so small even though I'm a bit fluffy


Love that word.  I'll be copying you.


----------



## katev

I'm carrying my new green Ergo 33 Shoulder Bag (C2264) with the gold 3D Teddy Bear Charm (F87166 GLD).

We went out for lunch yesterday and I was carrying this bag. As the Hostess was seating us she said "That's really a beautiful purse, I love that color! Is that a Coach bag? I love Coach bags!" (Me too!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love it when all my things just look good together.


----------



## americandreaming

katev said:


> I'm carrying my green Ergo 33 Shoulder Bagt (C2264) and she's with gold 3D Teddy Bear Charm (F87166 GLD).
> 
> We went out for lunch yesterday and I was carrying this bag. As the Hostess was seating us she said "That's really a beautiful purse, I love that color! Is that a Coach bag? I love Coach bags!" (Me too!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124523


Looks great and DOESN'T give me Christmas vibes with the cute charm!

Do you like the large size?  Do you fill it up?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Love it when all my things just look good together.
> View attachment 5124531


A beautiful picture! It makes me smile!  It's full of sunshine(mama!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> A beautiful picture! It makes me smile!  It's full of sunshine(mama!)


Thank you Rue!


----------



## katev

americandreaming said:


> Looks great and DOESN'T give me Christmas vibes with the cute charm!
> 
> Do you like the large size?  Do you fill it up?



I like large bags, it's over half full. When I carry a small bag I find that I overstuff it and then I have to keep taking things in and out to find the item I want. That's not a problem for me with a roomier bag.


----------



## Roro

Mid week switch.  A recent Coach duffle, style 78803, in vermillion.  Yummy smooth glove tanned leather.


----------



## kistae

Lunch with the navy prairie on this sunny day.


----------



## americandreaming

Ergo.  I planned to carry my Court but misplaced the canvas strap I wanted to try out.  I keep reaching for my ergo; it's definitely a forever bag.


----------



## katev

americandreaming said:


> Looks great and DOESN'T give me Christmas vibes with the cute charm!
> 
> Do you like the large size?  Do you fill it up?



Thanks, I love the chocolate dipped strawberry charm that I originally had on this bag but the red/green combo was not the best for this time of year!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Sunshine mama said:


> Love it when all my things just look good together.
> View attachment 5124531


Fabulous photo!


----------



## MrsGAM

Lake Effect said:


> How do you like this satchel? I see them regularly and I get tempted. Do you find the lining to be fussy?


I love it! I don't find the lining fussy at all I'd love to get it in a different color, probably brown (the brown that's like British Tan) or red.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Fabulous photo!


Thank you!


----------



## katev

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage Sonoma Satchel Natural Grain in Sea today.
> View attachment 5118238





Lake Effect said:


> How do you like this satchel? I see them regularly and I get tempted. Do you find the lining to be fussy?





MrsGAM said:


> I love it! I don't find the lining fussy at all I'd love to get it in a different color, probably brown (the brown that's like British Tan) or red.



Beautiful bag! 

Fussy lining?! I love beautiful and fun linings inside of bags; they make me smile whenever I open my bag!


----------



## holiday123

Can't remember the name but love the style


----------



## Iamminda

holiday123 said:


> Can't remember the name but love the style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126272



This is so darn gorgeous (it looks like the zip geometric pouch in Carmine that I wanted to buy a few months ago but resisted ),


----------



## holiday123

Iamminda said:


> This is so darn gorgeous (it looks like the zip geometric pouch in Carmine that I wanted to buy a few months ago but resisted ),


Ah thank you. Zip geometric pouch. I keep wanting to call it diagonal something lol. I resisted it for a while, but when I saw in outlet last year for such a steal I had to scoop it up. Also got her sister in black.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Can't remember the name but love the style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126272


Love the added feathers! Gives it a modern yet boho look, if that's possible, lol.


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassie camera bag. I don't know why I resisted this bag for so long. I'm loving it. Bought a second on Mercari that I'm going down the rabbit hole with, painting it black. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lucyblue13

Brought this beauty out for the holiday weekend.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Can't remember the name but love the style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126272


Love it with those feathers!


----------



## kistae

The Monticello aka my rainy day bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

holiday123 said:


> Can't remember the name but love the style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126272





Lucyblue13 said:


> Brought this beauty out for the holiday weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5126672


   Two beautiful bags! Perfect for this weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lucyblue13 said:


> Brought this beauty out for the holiday weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5126672


LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Frame bag


----------



## americandreaming

Lucyblue13 said:


> Brought this beauty out for the holiday weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5126672


Is the Regina's top handle long enough to carry in the crook of your arm?


----------



## americandreaming

Lucyblue13 said:


> Brought this beauty out for the holiday weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5126672





kistae said:


> The Monticello aka my rainy day bag
> View attachment 5126857





Sunshine mama said:


> Frame bag
> View attachment 5127036


I LOVE all the top handle bags I'm seeing today!


----------



## americandreaming

Ergo yesterday and today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> I LOVE all the top handle bags I'm seeing today!


I love your other 2 picks too. I LOVE top handle bags!


----------



## Beauty2c

Coach zip Geometric in glove tanned leather.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Frame bag
> View attachment 5127036



I absolutely adore this frame bag (the strap and bandeau go so well with it)!  I _need _this bag in my life .


----------



## Lucyblue13

RuedeNesle said:


> Two beautiful bags! Perfect for this weekend!





Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE this bag!!!





americandreaming said:


> I LOVE all the top handle bags I'm seeing today!



Thank you all


----------



## Lucyblue13

americandreaming said:


> Is the Regina's top handle long enough to carry in the crook of your arm?



You know, I've never tried. Will report back shortly


----------



## Lucyblue13

I think I might give my red ergo some love tomorrow. Love yours


----------



## Lucyblue13

americandreaming said:


> Is the Regina's top handle long enough to carry in the crook of your arm?



No, it's not. I'm shaped like humpty dumpty and have small arms, so probably a no for most people.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Frame bag
> View attachment 5127036



So pretty! Love the twilly! And the Fendi in the background.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So pretty! Love the twilly! And the Fendi in the background.


Thank you!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Got caught in a little rain with my Pocket Bag! Don't worry  we both dried in about 10 minutes!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lake Effect said:


> Got caught in a little rain with my Pocket Bag! Don't worry  we both dried in about 10 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127466


I love this color and bag!


----------



## Lake Effect

BeachBagGal said:


> I love this color and bag!


Although it has some fading on the top on one side, it is a really vibrant tomato red! Circa 1990.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lake Effect said:


> Although it has some fading on the top on one side, it is a really vibrant tomato red! Circa 1990.


Fading adds character.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Elise satchel in sunlight.


----------



## kistae

Sunday coffee with my red prairie. My collection is close to being complete


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> Got caught in a little rain with my Pocket Bag! Don't worry  we both dried in about 10 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127466





kistae said:


> Sunday coffee with my red prairie. My collection is close to being complete
> View attachment 5127670


  



I love holidays, or any day, that makes us want to bring out our red bags! 
Lake Effect, I'm happy your bag dried quickly. I have a couple of red bags that "ugly cry" (what I say when they get caught in the rain. They get big rain spots all over and they look bad.  ), but they dry quickly and look as good as new.
Kistae, your coffee was definitely pulling my focus because it looks so good, but your bag was still the center of attention for me!


----------



## kistae

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5127775
> 
> 
> I love holidays, or any day, that makes us want to bring out our red bags!
> Lake Effect, I'm happy your bag dried quickly. I have a couple of red bags that "ugly cry" (what I say when they get caught in the rain. They get big rain spots all over and they look bad.  ), but they dry quickly and look as good as new.
> Kistae, your coffee was definitely pulling my focus because it looks so good, but your bag was still the center of attention for me!


Haha thank you! A good cup of coffee definitely makes my day


----------



## Roro

What's better than a red vintage Coach bag?  Why, two, of course! 




In the back, 9085 duffle sac in red.  In the front, my new to me 9019 Maggie duffle.  Same year, same plant, one month apart.  The maggie is a smidge more orange / red than the big one.  Maggie for the parade, duffle sac for real life.


----------



## Lake Effect

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5127775
> 
> 
> I love holidays, or any day, that makes us want to bring out our red bags!
> Lake Effect, I'm happy your bag dried quickly. I have a couple of red bags that "ugly cry" (what I say when they get caught in the rain. They get big rain spots all over and they look bad.  ), but they dry quickly and look as good as new.
> Kistae, your coffee was definitely pulling my focus because it looks so good, but your bag was still the center of attention for me!


 Had a feeling this bag would catch your eye.


----------



## elvisfan4life

kistae said:


> The Monticello aka my rainy day bag
> View attachment 5126857



Ooh love this what is it and when from please ? Never seen this before


----------



## RuedeNesle

Roro said:


> What's better than a red vintage Coach bag?  Why, two, of course!
> 
> View attachment 5127802
> 
> 
> In the back, 9085 duffle sac in red.  In the front, my new to me 9019 Maggie duffle.  Same year, same plant, one month apart.  The maggie is a smidge more orange / red than the big one.  Maggie for the parade, duffle sac for real life.


  Best Day Ever!


----------



## kistae

elvisfan4life said:


> Ooh love this what is it and when from please ? Never seen this before


Hey! It's from the Sheridan Collection. Here's the relevant catalog showing the dimensions/colourways it came in


----------



## americandreaming

Roro said:


> What's better than a red vintage Coach bag?  Why, two, of course!
> 
> View attachment 5127802
> 
> 
> In the back, 9085 duffle sac in red.  In the front, my new to me 9019 Maggie duffle.  Same year, same plant, one month apart.  The maggie is a smidge more orange / red than the big one.  Maggie for the parade, duffle sac for real life.


They're so nice.  You were definitely right in recommending the smaller duffles to me.  I'm going to keep an eye out for a Maggie or Helen's L.


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Hey! It's from the Sheridan Collection. Here's the relevant catalog showing the dimensions/colourways it came in


I want one!!!


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> I want one!!!


I’m sure you’ll find one! I came across it whilst hunting for a Manor. Decided to quit the search for a Manor after that. I love the solid top handle and the pebbled leather. 10/10 would recommend


----------



## elvisfan4life

kistae said:


> Hey! It's from the Sheridan Collection. Here's the relevant catalog showing the dimensions/colourways it came in



Thank you xx


----------



## elvisfan4life




----------



## MiaKay

Had to take my Ergo for a breakfast date to welcome her into the family


----------



## katev

MiaKay said:


> Had to take my Ergo for a breakfast date to welcome her into the family
> 
> View attachment 5127992
> View attachment 5127993




Bag twins, isn't she beautiful?!


----------



## MiaKay

katev said:


> Bag twins, isn't she beautiful?!



She is! Surprisingly lightweight and a very comfortable carry


----------



## Roro

americandreaming said:


> They're so nice.  You were definitely right in recommending the smaller duffles to me.  I'm going to keep an eye out for a Maggie or Helen's L.



Thank you.  The Maggie is REALLY small.  The 9953 is a nice compromise.  I'll see if I can photograph a bit of a comparison later this week.


----------



## americandreaming

MiaKay said:


> Had to take my Ergo for a breakfast date to welcome her into the family
> 
> View attachment 5127992
> View attachment 5127993


Glad you're enjoying her now!  So beautiful.


----------



## Lucyblue13

MiaKay said:


> Had to take my Ergo for a breakfast date to welcome her into the family
> 
> View attachment 5127992
> View attachment 5127993



This is gorgeous! Love this color!


----------



## Lucyblue13

Vintage Ergo for fireworks tonight. I knew I needed this charm for a reason. This is the only bag I have that it looks decent on, but perfect for today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This new Britt wristlet.  Of course  I  turned it into a  crossbody.  @americandreaming , this doesn't have a top handle, but the color combo and the outside pocket that fits my phone made me get it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lucyblue13 said:


> View attachment 5128106
> 
> 
> Vintage Ergo for fireworks tonight. I knew I needed this charm for a reason. This is the only bag I have that it looks decent on, but perfect for today.


  Another one of your red beauties! I love the charm with the bag! I hope you enjoyed the fireworks!


----------



## Lucyblue13

RuedeNesle said:


> Another one of your red beauties! I love the charm with the bag! I hope you enjoyed the fireworks!



Thank you! We had a great time.


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> What's better than a red vintage Coach bag?  Why, two, of course!
> 
> View attachment 5127802
> 
> 
> In the back, 9085 duffle sac in red.  In the front, my new to me 9019 Maggie duffle.  Same year, same plant, one month apart.  The maggie is a smidge more orange / red than the big one.  Maggie for the parade, duffle sac for real life.


Mama and baby! How interesting they aren't the same color! I guess it isn't that surprising as back then they didn't use computers to make the colors, so they varied by dye lot.


----------



## whateve

Soho belted pouch with Dorothy.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> View attachment 5128861
> 
> Soho belted pouch with Dorothy.


Always fun to see this little Soho, and I love her with Dorothy!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> Always fun to see this little Soho, and I love her with Dorothy!


Thank you! Can you believe I've had this bag since 2012? It was one of my first vintage purchases.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 5128861
> 
> Soho belted pouch with Dorothy.


What a cute combo! ❤️


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Thank you! Can you believe I've had this bag since 2012? It was one of my first vintage purchases.


That’s awesome!  Is this the bag you’ve held onto the longest?  My Madison Sophia is the bag I’ve owned the longest. I bought her in September 2010.  I love her so much.  And I still have the charm!


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cute combo! ❤


Thanks! I love it when I find a charm that works with a bag.


musiclover said:


> That’s awesome!  Is this the bag you’ve held onto the longest?  My Madison Sophia is the bag I’ve owned the longest. I bought her in September 2010.  I love her so much.  And I still have the charm!
> View attachment 5129006


Almost. The bag I've owned the longest is my Poppy silver leather cinch. I bought it in October 2011. There is a bag I bought in February 2010 but I gave it to my daughter a long time ago and don't know if she still has it. It's a small signature crossbody.

I love your Sophia. I only have the nylon chevron Sophias left. My daughter has the gray one and I have navy. I never liked the way they look when using the shoulder strap. They look cute carried on the arm but most of the time I like to have my hands free.


----------



## MiaKay

whateve said:


> View attachment 5128861
> 
> Soho belted pouch with Dorothy.



Beautiful! I’d love to see Coach make more bags with silver (nickel?) hardware, your bag takes me back to the time when they used it a lot more. It looks great especially with leathers in cool-toned colours like this one. I’d even love to see black, white and beige/tan bags with silver hardware.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Thanks! I love it when I find a charm that works with a bag.
> 
> Almost. The bag I've owned the longest is my Poppy silver leather cinch. I bought it in October 2011. There is a bag I bought in February 2010 but I gave it to my daughter a long time ago and don't know if she still has it. It's a small signature crossbody.
> 
> I love your Sophia. I only have the nylon chevron Sophias left. My daughter has the gray one and I have navy. I never liked the way they look when using the shoulder strap. They look cute carried on the arm but most of the time I like to have my hands free.


I know you still have a couple of your Poppy bags and I am still kicking myself for selling mine, especially my Glam Totes. I was only working part-time back then but now I could really use them. I do browse eBay to look at them (thinking about re-buying what I sold) but the prices are too high or the bags too worn. I am a terrible online shopper at best (never quite as it appears) so I should buy in person.  Going to thrift shops amd consignment stores is fun for me!  I love your beautiful little cinch bag. I remember that leather is sparkly and soft— a perfect combination.

Thsnk you, Sophia to me is still the ultimate satchel handbag. I love everything about her. The leather, beautiful red lining, perfect handle drop (by which I measure other handle drops) and brass hardware (lots) are really great for me. I also have my mock croc embossed Sophia. She is so beautiful. And I still have the big double star charm on her.


I remember well the nylon chevron Sophia. Such a lovely bag and perfect for travel. I can imagine how nice the navy one is…I do love a blue handbag. I also wear Sophia by the short handles over my arm with the strap hanging down.  I had 9 Sophias at one point and reluctantly down sized. It was hard to keep everything as I was purchasing Louis Vuitton at the same time.   The one I miss the most had the old Op Art C’s on it with sequins.  That was a fun bag!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> I know you still have a couple of your Poppy bags and I am still kicking myself for selling mine, especially my Glam Totes. I was only working part-time back then but now I could really use them. I do browse eBay to look at them (thinking about re-buying what I sold) but the prices are too high or the bags too worn. I am a terrible online shopper at best (never quite as it appears) so I should buy in person.  Going to thrift shops amd consignment stores is fun for me!  I love your beautiful little cinch bag. I remember that leather is sparkly and soft— a perfect combination.
> 
> Thsnk you, Sophia to me is still the ultimate satchel handbag. I love everything about her. The leather, beautiful red lining, perfect handle drop (by which I measure other handle drops) and brass hardware (lots) are really great for me. I also have my mock croc embossed Sophia. She is so beautiful. And I still have the big double star charm on her.
> View attachment 5129516
> 
> I remember well the nylon chevron Sophia. Such a lovely bag and perfect for travel. I can imagine how nice the navy one is…I do love a blue handbag. I also wear Sophia by the short handles over my arm with the strap hanging down.  I had 9 Sophias at one point and reluctantly down sized. It was hard to keep everything as I was purchasing Louis Vuitton at the same time.   The one I miss the most had the old Op Art C’s on it with sequins.  That was a fun bag!


I had some beautiful Sophias - teal croc, black gathered, embossed wisteria, and plum patent. They were all beautiful. I loved them. I loved how they looked but I'm not an arm carry person.


----------



## whateve

MiaKay said:


> Beautiful! I’d love to see Coach make more bags with silver (nickel?) hardware, your bag takes me back to the time when they used it a lot more. It looks great especially with leathers in cool-toned colours like this one. I’d even love to see black, white and beige/tan bags with silver hardware.


Thanks! I know what you mean. This is nickel, which is prettier to me than regular silver. I have a few vintage bags with it and it just glows. I love silver with cool tones and gold with warm tones.


----------



## CoachMaven

kistae said:


> I’m sure you’ll find one! I came across it whilst hunting for a Manor. Decided to quit the search for a Manor after that. I love the solid top handle and the pebbled leather. 10/10 would recommend


I have this in all black and was doing the exact same as you- stumbled upon it looking for a Manor bag. It's such a great top handle


----------



## CoachMaven

I broke out my Bleecker Daily bag in Sea Mist today. I haven't used this bag in a really long time- am I the only one who uses bags they love the most the least? I'm always afraid I'll damage them, lol.


----------



## kistae

CoachMaven said:


> I have this in all black and was doing the exact same as you- stumbled upon it looking for a Manor bag. It's such a great top handle


Oooo I bet the all black version is lush. I rarely come across solid colours for the Sheridan line.


----------



## Miss BB

Love this !! Is this one vintge ?? Love the shape !! 



americandreaming said:


> Ergo.  I planned to carry my Court but misplaced the canvas strap I wanted to try out.  I keep reaching for my ergo; it's definitely a forever bag.
> View attachment 5125251


----------



## americandreaming

Miss BB said:


> Love this !! Is this one vintge ?? Love the shape !!


Thanks!  It's one of my favourite bags. 

Yes it is vintage, made in 1997.  The bottom is more rounded like the new ones but because I'm holding it from the bottom, my hand is pushing it up to look straight.  It looks like the below listing photographs of other Ergos.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My favourite  team for going  to the supermarket  since this pandemic started


----------



## Teagaggle

All twillied up & ready to go!


----------



## CoachMaven

kistae said:


> Oooo I bet the all black version is lush. I rarely come across solid colours for the Sheridan line.





Here she is!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 5130511
> 
> Here she is!


Ooo this one is shining! ❤️


----------



## kistae

Coffee with my red Regis


----------



## hachi29

Teagaggle said:


> All twillied up & ready to go!
> View attachment 5130252



Gorgeous!


----------



## kistae

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 5130511
> 
> Here she is!


I know black can be a boring colour but the pebbled leather and stitching really gives it extra oomph


----------



## Lake Effect

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My favourite  team for going  to the supermarket  since this pandemic started
> View attachment 5130238


Nice. Back in the day when sig jacquard first arrived on the scene I definitely could not get on board. Over time I have warmed up to this print a bit. And the rust detailing looks great. Never thought I’d be saying that!


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Coffee with my red Regis
> View attachment 5130759


  You got me again with a beautiful red bag and a lovely cup of coffee!


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Coffee with my red Regis
> View attachment 5130759


This is really pretty, looks like a refined version of the metropolis zip.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Lake Effect said:


> Nice. Back in the day when sig jacquard first arrived on the scene I definitely could not get on board. Over time I have warmed up to this print a bit. And the rust detailing looks great. Never thought I’d be saying that!



Thank you! I felt the same way about the canvas, never really liked it but the rust/tan leather parts  just got  me... so much  that I bought the Cassie 19 in canvas on sale a few days  ago


----------



## jessica.berman

Legacy Mini Duffle today.  I was in the mood for a mini bag, and this one still fits all of my stuff without being super over-packed!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> All twillied up & ready to go!
> View attachment 5130252


Lovely! Did you do a fringe treatment to  your scarf?


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 5130511
> 
> Here she is!


Wow!!! Love this bag. Is it heavy?


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely! Did you do a fringe treatment to  your scarf?


Nope, came that way!


----------



## vastare

My first coach after 20 years. This won my heart. Cassie 19


----------



## Sunshine mama

vastare said:


> My first coach after 20 years. This won my heart. Cassie 19
> View attachment 5131509


Everything's soooo pretty!


----------



## CoachMaven

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!! Love this bag. Is it heavy?


No, not any more than other bags that size. It also holds a good amount too!


----------



## CoachMaven

kistae said:


> I know black can be a boring colour but the pebbled leather and stitching really gives it extra oomph


I agree, the pebbled texture makes this bag.


----------



## Egel

CoachMaven said:


> I agree, the pebbled texture makes this bag.


Pebbled leather is what got me interested in bags. I love my bags so heavy grained I can hear it moo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachMaven said:


> No, not any more than other bags that size. It also holds a good amount too!


Thank you.  It's really cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The little cutie tagging along.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> The little cutie tagging along.
> View attachment 5132077



Such cute bags!    The staging of this pic is perfect!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such cute bags!    The staging of this pic is perfect!


Thank you Jen!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Swinger 20 in orange.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Swinger 20 in orange.
> View attachment 5132432


 
This color looks so good on this bag .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This color looks so good on this bag .



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Iamminda

Yesterday, I carried this one without any accessories and it felt like it was missing something.  So on my way out today, I grabbed this very wrinkled and very old (older than my DD!!) scarf for a pop of color.


----------



## kistae

After deciding to gift my dad my BT  Shelburne I was like, yeah actually I want one of my own


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> The little cutie tagging along.
> View attachment 5132077


I need a little teeny tiny unicorn to poke its head out of that lil' hobo!


----------



## Lake Effect

Really enjoyed taking Little Red out to dinner. Knotting the straps keeps them from making mischief, makes it convenient to carry while letting me get in and out easily . . . 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Will get a better pic tomorrow, trying for one as the sun was going down. It was fun to take it out for a spin!


----------



## Lake Effect

And this morning, I came out for produce . . .


----------



## holiday123

Tabby 26 today


----------



## BeachBagGal

Out for lunch with my new Coach crossbody in Chalk! ❤️


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133838


Love the stamp on your hand tag...


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Love the stamp on your hand tag...



Thank you! I had a bag customized last summer in Vegas and had playing cards along with my initials put on the hangtag....I had the SA ship vs. pack in my suitcase....well that bag never made it to me. They sent a replacement and all it had were my initials on the hangtag.... so when I ordered this bag through her in December I asked again for playing cards...well I got a playing card but am happy with it as it is at least a reminder of Vegas vacationing.


----------



## Narnanz

Coach convertible clutch with a Jinxie.co.nz strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Really enjoyed taking Little Red out to dinner. Knotting the straps keeps them from making mischief, makes it convenient to carry while letting me get in and out easily . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133261
> 
> Will get a better pic tomorrow, trying for one as the sun was going down. It was fun to take it out for a spin!


Love it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD and the wristlet in action.


----------



## holiday123

Green this week


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> Really enjoyed taking Little Red out to dinner. Knotting the straps keeps them from making mischief, makes it convenient to carry while letting me get in and out easily . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133261
> 
> Will get a better pic tomorrow, trying for one as the sun was going down. It was fun to take it out for a spin!


  The red bag against the [white] door. And the red truck in the background! Perfect staging or timing.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Sunshine mama said:


> DD and the wristlet in action.
> View attachment 5133994


This bag matches your nails perfectly!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

JenJBS said:


> Swinger 20 in orange.
> View attachment 5132432


This is such a beautiful shade of orange! I remember seeing this in the store and at the time I had recently bought an orange bag so I talked myself out of this one. I must stop listening to myself!!!! LOL


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Sunshine mama said:


> The little cutie tagging along.
> View attachment 5132077



Love that lil cutie pie Nolita!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Teagaggle said:


> All twillied up & ready to go!
> View attachment 5130252


WOWWWWW!!!!!  This bag is gorgeous! I've never seen the cassie in this color! Is this utility green? Soooooooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

AshMarieDarling said:


> This is such a beautiful shade of orange! I remember seeing this in the store and at the time I had recently bought an orange bag so I talked myself out of this one. I must stop listening to myself!!!! LOL



LOL. Yeah, it's a fun, beautiful orange!


----------



## rayrob87

Sheridan Glenwood Navy, 1995. Costa Rica. Still needs some paint retouch in areas. Very roomy. 18 bucks.


----------



## Lake Effect

RuedeNesle said:


> The red bag against the [white] door. And the red truck in the background! Perfect staging or timing.


You are kind, more like luck, getting a shot in while there was still light. I really like knotting off the straps and carrying it (swinging it lol) by the loops.


----------



## MiaKay

Ergo 33 and me at the kiddie hair salon today


----------



## kistae

MiaKay said:


> View attachment 5134919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ergo 33 and me at the kiddie hair salon today


So pretty! All the fun colours have sold out at my local Coach stores D:


----------



## MiaKay

kistae said:


> So pretty! All the fun colours have sold out at my local Coach stores D:



Aww thank you! Same in my city - these were selling quickly so I jumped the gun despite being on a ban... oops!


----------



## americandreaming

Envelope swing wallet out for a walk in the park followed by dinner.  Strap too long therefore doubled for shoulder carry by my elbow.  Wrestling with the button snap having me thinking about how much I prefer turn locks!!!  Once I finally have time and the equipment, I'll shorten all my straps that are too long.


----------



## CCLVYSL

first time using the shay hobo in wild meadow! taking it to get hotstamped. very summery bag.


----------



## whateve

CCLVYSL said:


> first time using the shay hobo in wild meadow! taking it to get hotstamped. very summery bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135685


I love this print!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I love this print!


+1!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> +1!



+2


----------



## tinytrees11

My 1996 black Coach city! It was in immaculate condition when I bought it. I love how it goes with everything.


----------



## Purselover86

amberquamme said:


> Pillow tabby with beat bag 18 chain today. Squishhh


Obsessed


----------



## musiclover

My Meadowprint Charlie 28 in mist.  I was so lucky to find this bag on the FOS last year.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> My Meadowprint Charlie 28 in mist.  I was so lucky to find this bag on the FOS last year.
> View attachment 5136561


Soooo beautiful! I especially love your flower bag charm with just the right amount of bling!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo beautiful! I especially love your flower bag charm with just the right amount of bling!


Thank you, SSM!  Flowers, sparkle and bling—some of my favourites for a handbag. I prefer gold hardware but I think silver suits the mist colour perfectly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Thank you, SSM!  Flowers, sparkle and bling—some of my favourites for a handbag. I prefer gold hardware but I think silver suits the mist colour perfectly!


I think so! Also it goes perfectly with the view!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I think so! Also it goes perfectly with the view!


I am going to visit my mom in person for the first time since December!!  I got my second shot two weeks ago so I’m finally safe to go see her!  We’ve been FaceTiming and talking on the phone but it’s not the same.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I am going to visit my mom in person for the first time since December!!  I got my second shot two weeks ago so I’m finally safe to go see her!  We’ve been FaceTiming and talking on the phone but it’s not the same.


Awww. That sounds sweeeet! Hope you have a great visit!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww. That sounds sweeeet! Hope you have a great visit!


Thank you, SSM!  We will   !


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> My Meadowprint Charlie 28 in mist.  I was so lucky to find this bag on the FOS last year.
> View attachment 5136561



So glad you get to visit your Mom and carry this beautiful tote today


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> So glad you get to visit your Mom and carry this beautiful tote today


Thank you, Iam!  We’ve arrived and it’s good to see Mom looking well and healthy. Now I am going over the house to make sure things (eg., appliances) are still working properly and safe (need to change all the batteries in the smoke alarms this afternoon).


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> My Meadowprint Charlie 28 in mist.  I was so lucky to find this bag on the FOS last year.
> View attachment 5136561


Love the bag and background! Pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> I am going to visit my mom in person for the first time since December!!  I got my second shot two weeks ago so I’m finally safe to go see her!  We’ve been FaceTiming and talking on the phone but it’s not the same.


Awww I love that!


----------



## musiclover

For my travel bag I’m using (for the first time) my Coach nylon weekender travel bag. This is a great bag!  It has a long, comfortable and adjustable shoulder strap, pockets on the inside, the single turnlock pocket on the front and the piece of nylon fabric on the back to slide over your suitcase handle.



I also brought this cute little MFF vanity box for my jewelry.


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> For my travel bag I’m using (for the first time) my Coach nylon weekender travel bag. This is a great bag!  It has a long, comfortable and adjustable shoulder strap, pockets on the inside, the single turnlock pocket on the front and the piece of nylon fabric on the back to slide over your suitcase handle.
> 
> View attachment 5137113
> 
> I also brought this cute little MFF vanity box for my jewelry.
> View attachment 5137114


Love this combo together! Enjoy your travels!


----------



## kistae

Lunch with the Taft! Don’t mind my takeaway baguette poking out of her.


----------



## MiaKay

kistae said:


> Lunch with the Taft! Don’t mind my takeaway baguette poking out of her.
> View attachment 5137309



Carbs, bags and coffee are all we need  

Your Taft is beautiful, the leather looks divine!


----------



## kistae

MiaKay said:


> Carbs, bags and coffee are all we need
> 
> Your Taft is beautiful, the leather looks divine!


Thank you! I was lucky enough to purchase it from a fellow TPFer who is also a masterful rehabber  
On a side note, I’ve been overindulging in carbs of late. My local bakery is just that good ~


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Carrying this beauty today.  The red on this bag is outstanding!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovevintagecoach said:


> Carrying this beauty today.  The red on this bag is outstanding!
> View attachment 5137564


   It's a beautiful red! Enjoy!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

RuedeNesle said:


> It's a beautiful red! Enjoy!


Thank you !


----------



## MiaKay

Inspired by @kistae’s photo - coffee, carbs and Coach


----------



## Iamminda

MiaKay said:


> Inspired by @kistae’s photo - coffee, carbs and Coach
> View attachment 5137795



The perfect triple C’s


----------



## Purselover86

musiclover said:


> My Meadowprint Charlie 28 in mist.  I was so lucky to find this bag on the FOS last year.
> View attachment 5136561


Beautiful picture!!


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Lunch with the Taft! Don’t mind my takeaway baguette poking out of her.
> View attachment 5137309





MiaKay said:


> Inspired by @kistae’s photo - coffee, carbs and Coach
> View attachment 5137795


Both your great photographs make me want to have the bags!


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> Both your great photographs make me want to have the bags!


It’s a great style to add to your wish list. The design of the Taft is quite unique imo and the strap is thick and comfortable. 10/10 would recommend. I was interested in the Cody too but I’m Team Taft now.
Though tbf if a Cody showed up at a reasonable price i might still go for it. Such is the life of a vintage Coach addict


----------



## HarlemBagLady

lovevintagecoach said:


> Carrying this beauty today.  The red on this bag is outstanding!
> View attachment 5137564




That bag is even more gorgeous in person than in pics.  I saw it in Macy’s and was blown away.


----------



## whateve

Carrying my Snoopy duffle to the outlet to check out the new Peanuts collection.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> Carrying my Snoopy duffle to the outlet to check out the new Peanuts collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138212


That's such a stunning blue.  How was your trip?


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Carrying my Snoopy duffle to the outlet to check out the new Peanuts collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138212


This is a cute one, whateve!  I’m looking forward to seeing your new purchases!


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> That's such a stunning blue.  How was your trip?





musiclover said:


> This is a cute one, whateve!  I’m looking forward to seeing your new purchases!


Thanks! The person who put my items on hold put the wrong color on hold! They had the blue Pigpen wallet instead of the yellow Charlie Brown wallet. In person, I really didn't like that blue at all. They were trying to figure out where they could find a Charlie Brown for me when one of the employees offered me the one she had on hold for herself. I think the problem was that the color name is ochre rather than a more normal word like yellow so the person putting it on hold didn't know what color it should be. I ended up getting the wallet I wanted plus the silver Snoopy charm. I didn't get the mini cosmetic case.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Thanks! The person who put my items on hold put the wrong color on hold! They had the blue Pigpen wallet instead of the yellow Charlie Brown wallet. In person, I really didn't like that blue at all. They were trying to figure out where they could find a Charlie Brown for me when one of the employees offered me the one she had on hold for herself. I think the problem was that the color name is ochre rather than a more normal word like yellow so the person putting it on hold didn't know what color it should be. I ended up getting the wallet I wanted plus the silver Snoopy charm. I didn't get the mini cosmetic case.


It always pays to go in person to see the actual colour for one self. How kind of the SA to give you her ochre CB wallet!  I’m surprised the employees were not familiar with the colour names.  

Nice to get two out of three of the items you wanted. Were they receptive to using your lawsuit coupons?  Did they know how to key in the code and such?


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> It always pays to go in person to see the actual colour for one self. How kind of the SA to give you her ochre CB wallet!  I’m surprised the employees were not familiar with the colour names.
> 
> Nice to get two out of three of the items you wanted. Were they receptive to using your lawsuit coupons?  Did they know how to key in the code and such?


Thanks! I'm happy! After I got home, I ordered the leather Woodstock charm. 

They seemed totally familiar with the lawsuit coupons. Before I had even pulled them out, they said you can use two, which is the limit printed on them.


----------



## kistae

Sinful end to the day with my small daypack


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Carrying my Snoopy duffle to the outlet to check out the new Peanuts collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138212


Gorgeous! Where's the extra chain??


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> Sinful end to the day with my small daypack
> View attachment 5139520


You're going to get me in trouble today! Your bag is cute, and that ice cream!!!! And I don't even like chocolate ice cream


----------



## kistae

Sunshine mama said:


> You're going to get me in trouble today! Your bag is cute, and that ice cream!!!! And I don't even like chocolate ice cream


If it helps, this was a gelato which is a marginally healthier option than ice cream


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> If it helps, this was a gelato which is a marginally healthier option than ice cream


I didn't even know there was an actual difference between the two


----------



## HeatherL

Here’s my new addition.  I’m so glad I held off and actually scored this at 50% off.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> You're going to get me in trouble today! Your bag is cute, and that ice cream!!!! And I don't even like chocolate ice cream


I love chocolate but only if it is really rich.


kistae said:


> If it helps, this was a gelato which is a marginally healthier option than ice cream


It is healthier? It tastes so good!


----------



## amberquamme

1941 green Willis


----------



## whateve

2015 Snoopy mini duffle dolled up with new Snoopy charm.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> 2015 Snoopy mini duffle dolled up with new Snoopy charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140028


Aww what a cute combo!


----------



## MrsGAM

I used my Cashin Carry 14 this morning to take the kids to swim class, and my vintage yellow Daypack to a local festival in the evening.


----------



## MiaKay

kistae said:


> If it helps, this was a gelato which is a marginally healthier option than ice cream



Salads, fruit and grilled meats are healthy for our bodies. Deserts and bags help heal our souls


----------



## kistae

whateve said:


> It is healthier? It tastes so good!


Haha yes. I think it has lower calories and fat than ice cream but is just as yummy.


----------



## whateve

MrsGAM said:


> I used my Cashin Carry 14 this morning to take the kids to swim class, and my vintage yellow Daypack to a local festival in the evening.
> View attachment 5140182
> View attachment 5140187


Why don't I remember this awesome print in the Cashin?


----------



## BeachBagGal

MrsGAM said:


> I used my Cashin Carry 14 this morning to take the kids to swim class, and my vintage yellow Daypack to a local festival in the evening.
> View attachment 5140182
> View attachment 5140187


Love that print! ❤️


----------



## MrsGAM

whateve said:


> Why don't I remember this awesome print in the Cashin?


It was only for the super tiny version!


----------



## americandreaming

Demi Penelope to the park and Ergo to get crepes


----------



## Sunshine mama

My tiny cutie will go right inside the bag after her photo shoot.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> 2015 Snoopy mini duffle dolled up with new Snoopy charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140028


So cute with the new charm.  Gorgeous shade of blue!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> My tiny cutie will go right inside the bag after her photo shoot.
> View attachment 5141034


This is sooo pretty!  I love the colour (of course!) and that chain strap!    Did the strap come with the bag or did you have to buy it separately?


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> This is sooo pretty!  I love the colour (of course!) and that chain strap!    Did the strap come with the bag or did you have to buy it separately?


Thank you!  I cut off the original chain strap and added my own strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> 2015 Snoopy mini duffle dolled up with new Snoopy charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140028


I love snoopy! This is such a pretty  blue bag!


----------



## Caspin22

Not usually a MFF gal but I couldn’t resist Snoopy.


----------



## americandreaming

Carrying my chalk Dinky to dinner (matched my new shoes) and my family are all carrying Coach too.  Our chalk bags - Dinky, Cassie 19, Georgie, on the chair next to me and another carrying black Demi Penelope.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!  I cut off the original chain strap and added my own strap.


You are so creative (and brave) with your customizations!  I just love it!


----------



## musiclover

americandreaming said:


> Carrying my chalk Dinky to dinner (matched my new shoes) and my family are all carrying Coach too.  Our chalk bags - Dinky, Cassie 19, Georgie, on the chair next to me and another carrying black Demi Penelope.
> View attachment 5141289
> View attachment 5141290


I love the Coach chalk bags family!  That’s a great photo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> You are so creative (and brave) with your customizations!  I just love it!


You are very kind!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Caspin22 said:


> Not usually a MFF gal but I couldn’t resist Snoopy.
> View attachment 5141225


Cute! Who could resist Snoopy?!?? Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

americandreaming said:


> Carrying my chalk Dinky to dinner (matched my new shoes) and my family are all carrying Coach too.  Our chalk bags - Dinky, Cassie 19, Georgie, on the chair next to me and another carrying black Demi Penelope.
> View attachment 5141289
> View attachment 5141290


Wow love the Coach family!


----------



## Alexa5

Tabitha Simmons


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> Tabitha Simmons
> View attachment 5141585


This bag is so pretty it takes my breath away!


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> So cute with the new charm.  Gorgeous shade of blue!





Sunshine mama said:


> I love snoopy! This is such a pretty  blue bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> This bag is so pretty it takes my breath away!


Thank you!  I am glad I splurged on it in the resale market.  Every time I saw pics I was bummed I hadn’t bought it earlier.


----------



## musiclover

Denim tea rose Sadie with tea rose customization


----------



## americandreaming

musiclover said:


> Denim tea rose Sadie with tea rose customization
> View attachment 5142193


I wonder who inspired you to use your Sadie today!


----------



## musiclover

americandreaming said:


> I wonder who inspired you to use your Sadie today!


You sure did!  It was a great little choice for today as it held everything and slides into one of my golf bag pockets.


----------



## kistae

Red hot NYC shoulder bag to match the heat


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Red hot NYC shoulder bag to match the heat
> View attachment 5142854


 ...and not from the heat, from the  of your red bag (and coffee! )


----------



## Teagaggle

Maiden voyage of Cassie camera bag. Originally Taupe, now black & likely ready for some customization!


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> Red hot NYC shoulder bag to match the heat
> View attachment 5142854


I love this bag! I really need a classic pouch.


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Maiden voyage of Cassie camera bag. Originally Taupe, now black & likely ready for some customization!
> View attachment 5143168


How are you going to customize it?


----------



## whateve

This old thing! Made in 1997, Sonoma pocket drawstring.


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> How are you going to customize it?


I don't know yet. The selection of pins at my local store is waiting to get refreshed so we'll see.
BTW, I took your suggestion & buffed off the "matte" topcoat & then just put another coat of the black matte paint & it was finally what I wanted. So thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Teagaggle said:


> I don't know yet. The selection of pins at my local store is waiting to get refreshed so we'll see.
> BTW, I took your suggestion & buffed off the "matte" topcoat & then just put another coat of the black matte paint & it was finally what I wanted. So thank you!


Great dye job! I love black leather with silver hardware.


----------



## artax two

whateve said:


> This old thing! Made in 1997, Sonoma pocket drawstring.
> 
> View attachment 5143223


This combo always stuns me, it's so pretty!


----------



## kistae

whateve said:


> I love this bag! I really need a classic pouch.


With your thrifting and rehab skills, why not. I’m sure it’d turn out beautifully


----------



## GatorMom




----------



## MiaKay

Teagaggle said:


> Maiden voyage of Cassie camera bag. Originally Taupe, now black & likely ready for some customization!
> View attachment 5143168



I love this - you should design for Coach!


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> I don't know yet. The selection of pins at my local store is waiting to get refreshed so we'll see.
> BTW, I took your suggestion & buffed off the "matte" topcoat & then just put another coat of the black matte paint & it was finally what I wanted. So thank you!


You're welcome. I'm glad it worked!


----------



## whateve

artax two said:


> This combo always stuns me, it's so pretty!


Thank you! I'm amazed at how well this color survived over the years since we've seen a lot of fading in other lighter colors.


kistae said:


> With your thrifting and rehab skills, why not. I’m sure it’d turn out beautifully


Aw, thanks! I'm glad you think so.


----------



## Citosgirl

Today I ran some errands with my new (to me) vintage Tribeca bag in this lovely grey. It went well with my very first coach piece, this floral pouch I purchased at the outlet a few years ago. I think I may have fell down the vintage rabbit hole!


----------



## americandreaming

Citosgirl said:


> Today I ran some errands with my new (to me) vintage Tribeca bag in this lovely grey. It went well with my very first coach piece, this floral pouch I purchased at the outlet a few years ago. I think I may have fell down the vintage rabbit hole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144101


I love that grey/nickel combo.  Is it heavy?


----------



## Citosgirl

No, she’s pretty lightweight for an all leather bag. Well, not when it’s empty. Today she’s filled with hardware for my bathroom, dog medicine, homemade pickles, and she’s still very easily carried! 





americandreaming said:


> I love that grey/nickel combo.  Is it heavy?


----------



## rayrob87

Equestrian Drawstring 1997. Didn’t bathe her but conditioned. I may wash soon. I quite like drawstring bags. This one is so accessible and easy to carry.


----------



## SEWDimples

City Blocks Circle bag.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Lora Carryall for tomorrow.


----------



## Iamminda

This one today


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144478


Love how you added & tied the bow!


----------



## Teagaggle

Inspired by @Iamminda


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144478


I like the color combo of the scarf with the bag! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Inspired by @Iamminda
> 
> View attachment 5144754


This is a good pairing with the scarf too! ❤️


----------



## rayrob87

SEWDimples said:


> City Blocks Circle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5144440



yaaaaa… I’m gonna need this bag. Wow. Super cute. Love the color. Thanks for posting. My wallet does not thank you however lol.

edit: so that bag is impossible to find right now. There is one on lyst for over 600! The outlet sold out at 195. People be crazy.


----------



## Iamminda

This is a beautiful look T — you always have the best bag/scarf combo .  You actually inspired me to buy this Chaise recently because when I searched for this color on the forum, I saw your Cassie with a beautiful light blue/pink floral scarf — so pretty!



Teagaggle said:


> Inspired by @Iamminda
> 
> View attachment 5144754





Thanks BBG .  When I got the scarf, I wasn't expecting to use it with this bag but I think it works. 



BeachBagGal said:


> I like the color combo of the scarf with the bag! ❤


----------



## Mariberry

Cassie19 w/ LV Bandeau


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This is a beautiful look T — you always have the best bag/scarf combo .  You actually inspired me to buy this Chaise recently because when I searched for this color on the forum, I saw your Cassie with a beautiful light blue/pink floral scarf — so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BBG .  When I got the scarf, I wasn't expecting to use it with this bag but I think it works.


I'm impressed with your scarf tying! How did you figure out to do the double bow?


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I'm impressed with your scarf tying! How did you figure out to do the double bow?



Thanks . This is a variation of one that I saw on YT (the gal wrapped a top handle and finished with a “star” at one end, which was a double bow with the two ends tucked in so it looked like a star). I was actually going to do something different yesterday — something I made up I think  (braiding it across the front in a droopy kind of way to mimic a scarf “chain”, I am all about chain accessories these days it seems).


----------



## musiclover

Mariberry said:


> Cassie19 w/ LV Bandeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145405


Gorgeous!  I love how you are using the two handles. Your LV scarf is beautiful!


----------



## americandreaming

Mariberry said:


> Cassie19 w/ LV Bandeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145405


@whateve @Coachaddict4020 hmm, just realised Cassie 19 reminds me of the Collegiate a bit!


----------



## americandreaming

Iamminda said:


> Thanks . This is a variation of one that I saw on YT (the gal wrapped a top handle and finished with a “star” at one end, which was a double bow with the two ends tucked in so it looked like a star). I was actually going to do something different yesterday — something I made up I think  (braiding it across the front in a droopy kind of way to mimic a scarf “chain”, I am all about chain accessories these days it seems).


I saw a video on ig of someone tight-twisting a scarf to make a top handle for their Constance which would also suit your chain type idea!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

americandreaming said:


> @whateve @Coachaddict4020 hmm, just realised Cassie 19 reminds me of the Collegiate a bit!



Wow you’re right! They seem very similar in shape/size!

I took my Collegiate out for the first time to Costco today & I absolutely love it!

Also, hi everyone, Im new to this thread but Im pretty active over on the vintage coach threads


----------



## jane

This Field Tote is so perfect for the weekend. I switched the strap out for a more lightweight nylon multi-pochette dupe from Amazon.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

jane said:


> This Field Tote is so perfect for the weekend. I switched the strap out for a more lightweight nylon multi-pochette dupe from Amazon.
> View attachment 5145847


Love this! I have been eyeing this and the all over horse and carriage in truffle. I am pretty short though, do you think it is too tall of a bag for shorties?


----------



## Iamminda

americandreaming said:


> I saw a video on ig of someone tight-twisting a scarf to make a top handle for their Constance which would also suit your chain type idea!



Thanks for the tip


----------



## jane

AstridRhapsody said:


> Love this! I have been eyeing this and the all over horse and carriage in truffle. I am pretty short though, do you think it is too tall of a bag for shorties?



I'm 5' 1" and I find it's perfect!


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> @whateve @Coachaddict4020 hmm, just realised Cassie 19 reminds me of the Collegiate a bit!


It sure does!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

jane said:


> I'm 5' 1" and I find it's perfect!


Perfect!! Now to decide between this one, truffle, or cranberry.


----------



## americandreaming

Red Saddle on my friend's lap


----------



## BeachBagGal

americandreaming said:


> Red Saddle on my friend's lap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146509


Love this bag and with the wooden clog!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

New to me mint green Rogue 25.


----------



## MiaKay

americandreaming said:


> Red Saddle on my friend's lap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146509



Gorgeous! I adore that colour  




Luvpurplepurses said:


> New to me mint green Rogue 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146649



I love the mint with the pink interior! The feather charm complements the bag very well


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Alexa5

Kaffe Fassett Callie


----------



## Narnanz

Change out to a Ergo XL tote as the Parker is just too small to carry my lunch


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> City Blocks Circle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5144440


Hello purse twin! Your bag looks just as lovely as mine!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Inspired by @Iamminda
> 
> View attachment 5144754


So cute!!!!!
You ALWAYS pair your bag/twilly so beautifully!!!
May I ask where you got your scarf?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144478


What a beautiful yellow and bow!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> This old thing! Made in 1997, Sonoma pocket drawstring.
> 
> View attachment 5143223


This is soooo pretty, especially with the charm!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful yellow and bow!!!



Thanks SSSSSM


----------



## HeatherL

My Rambler, just love this bag.


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> Change out to a Ergo XL tote as the Parker is just too small to carry my lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147591


Love your bags!  I have the Ergo but in the medium size (no turnlock) and it’s one of my favourite bags.


----------



## americandreaming

musiclover said:


> Love your bags!  I have the Ergo but in the medium size (no turnlock) and it’s one of my favourite bags.
> View attachment 5147684


I love the colour!!!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

First time using Pillow Tabby in Ivory!


----------



## Narnanz

musiclover said:


> Love your bags!  I have the Ergo but in the medium size (no turnlock) and it’s one of my favourite bags.
> View attachment 5147684


I have one of these as well...but I think mine is the slightly smaller one. Its such a good size as well.
This colour is so warm and inviting.


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> I have one of these as well...but I think mine is the slightly smaller one. Its such a good size as well.
> This colour is so warm and inviting.


Yes, the colour is really beautiful. I like how the leather feels. So smooth yet strong. I can really tell this is a quality bag. I’m on a bag ban for now but I do like your XL Ergo. The Ergo bag thread is a fun one.


----------



## Narnanz

musiclover said:


> Yes, the colour is really beautiful. I like how the leather feels. So smooth yet strong. I can really tell this is a quality bag. I’m on a bag ban for now but I do like your XL Ergo. The Ergo bag thread is a fun one.


Ive been trying to get on my bag ban again...but Just got a Aspinal Of London Large Flat pouch and a Balenciaga Bowling Bag....so its not working.


----------



## SEWDimples

Narnanz said:


> Ive been trying to get on my bag ban again...but Just got a Aspinal Of London Large Flat pouch and a Balenciaga Bowling Bag....so its not working.


It is very hard sometimes. I'm trying myself. Best wishes.


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> Ive been trying to get on my bag ban again...but Just got a Aspinal Of London Large Flat pouch and a Balenciaga Bowling Bag....so its not working.


It’s hard…a bag ban. Especially with all these sales, but I am trying to use what I love and move along what I do not.  It has stopped making sense to me to have a really extensive collection.  I don’t mind two or three bags that are special occasion (concerts, dinner out) and used not as often but that’s all. 

I have learned that I cannot use them all frequently, which is what I want.  There’s just not enough places to go. I work full time so I feel having my work bags (Rogues, Speedies, Boroughs) on a rotating basis is ok, but for weekends I’m grocery shopping or gardening.  I like my preloved Ergo or Rambler, or a little crossbody (I have three) for those outings. I know I have enough.  So as I’ve said previously, I need to take a couple out if a new one comes in.


----------



## americandreaming

Navy casino for a quick walk.

Eta she's getting rained on on her maiden voyage!


----------



## artax two

Miss Cassie 19 living that high rise life.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Ive been trying to get on my bag ban again...but Just got a Aspinal Of London Large Flat pouch and a Balenciaga Bowling Bag....so its not working.


I want to see!


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> Navy casino for a quick walk.
> 
> Eta she's getting rained on on her maiden voyage!
> View attachment 5148046


This is such a perfectly designed bag!!!


----------



## kistae

Quick takeaway with my Sonoma double zip in Ivy.


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> Navy casino for a quick walk.
> 
> Eta she's getting rained on on her maiden voyage!
> View attachment 5148046


That silver hardware against the navy is just sublime


----------



## Teagaggle

Latest Cassie redo...not sure on the twilly...playing with a few.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> I want to see!


will put them both together when I get the Balenciaga...its on its way.


----------



## musiclover

Getting another 9 holes in today.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## kistae

Carrying my new to me Grey Rambler’s Legacy. The nickel hardware has definitely grown on me. This bag surprisingly fits a lot of stuff, including my cookie that is tucked neatly into the gusseted pocket.


----------



## MrsGAM

I’ve been slacking on posting my botd! Here are my Bags of the week so far!
Miss Berkeley Zip for the farmer’s market and pool party:


1941 Clutch to take the kids to the YMCA:


and finally my Cranberry Gramercy Small Top Handle and Drawstring Small Sac for my 2 days at the office:


----------



## bergafer3

I’ve been using the turn lock backpack as my every day purse. It’s the perfect size and light weight.


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Carrying my new to me Grey Rambler’s Legacy. The nickel hardware has definitely grown on me. This bag surprisingly fits a lot of stuff, including my cookie that is tucked neatly into the gusseted pocket.
> View attachment 5149779
> 
> View attachment 5149777


Ohhh gimme!!!  I'm a sucker for camel/nickel or grey/nickel.  In great condition too!



MrsGAM said:


> I’ve been slacking on posting my botd! Here are my Bags of the week so far!
> Miss Berkeley Zip for the farmer’s market and pool party:
> View attachment 5150054
> 
> 1941 Clutch to take the kids to the YMCA:
> View attachment 5150053
> 
> and finally my Cranberry Gramercy Small Top Handle and Drawstring Small Sac for my 2 days at the office:
> View attachment 5150062
> View attachment 5150063



Farmer's market, POOL PARTY, ymca...  your life sounds so cool!  I've never been to a pool party.  I don't even know anyone who has a pool.  


bergafer3 said:


> I’ve been using the turn lock backpack as my every day purse. It’s the perfect size and light weight.


So gorgeous!  Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## MrsGAM

americandreaming said:


> Farmer's market, POOL PARTY, ymca...  your life sounds so cool!  I've never been to a pool party.  I don't even know anyone who has a pool.


One of my friend's that I've known since I was a toddler just recently got the pool installed! I guess he's doing really well for himself; I definitely could not afford to build a pool in my back yard! There are 2 houses in my neighborhood who have pools in their back yards, but we're not close enough friends with them to get invited to pool parties. My boss is also having an all-ladies pool party in a couple weeks! I'm excited for that one; she has a really amazing property and a salt water pool rather than a chlorine pool. We're also going to a lake property owned by one of hubby's friends this weekend for a pontoon ride, fishing, and hopefully a swim if the weather is nice enough. Lol, I guess my life is pretty cool! At least during the summer


----------



## Narnanz

Coach Legacy Drawstring bucket bag, made in the United States 2000...with leather that's smoshy and gorgeous


----------



## NikkiTheVet

Narnanz said:


> Coach Legacy Drawstring bucket bag, made in the United States 2000...with leather that's smoshy and gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150689


I carried that one, too, but in BT for the last few weeks.  Just switched to my BT City.
ETA: My 9165 was made in the US in 2000 also and I think the color is actually Vicuna!


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Ohhh gimme!!!  I'm a sucker for camel/nickel or grey/nickel.  In great condition too!
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer's market, POOL PARTY, ymca...  your life sounds so cool!  I've never been to a pool party.  I don't even know anyone who has a pool.
> 
> So gorgeous!  Glad you're enjoying it.


Where I live, it is so hot that nearly everyone has a pool. Ours was here when we moved in. I swim every day in the summer.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> Where I live, it is so hot that nearly everyone has a pool. Ours was here when we moved in. I swim every day in the summer.


I want this life!!!  I'd love to swim every day too if it were right in my backyard as it's the going home after part I hate, cold and clammy.  Although if I lived in a hot place I wouldn't be cold and clammy so maybe having a pool locally would work too.  

I'm super stressed with exams and work this term so even _more _wanderlusting and generally dreaming than usual.  I keep telling myself I'll go on a nice beach holiday w/ my friend next summer!  I really need some consistently hot weather, pools, beaches, good restaurants, bars and some proper time off to enjoy it all!!!


----------



## kistae

Quick BOTD shot of my Station Bag


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> I want this life!!!  I'd love to swim every day too if it were right in my backyard as it's the going home after part I hate, cold and clammy.  Although if I lived in a hot place I wouldn't be cold and clammy so maybe having a pool locally would work too.
> 
> I'm super stressed with exams and work this term so even _more _wanderlusting and generally dreaming than usual.  I keep telling myself I'll go on a nice beach holiday w/ my friend next summer!  I really need some consistently hot weather, pools, beaches, good restaurants, bars and some proper time off to enjoy it all!!!


I only like swimming in my own pool. I remember traveling home in the car in my wet suit when I was a kid. It wasn't comfortable! It would be okay if there was one I could walk to.


----------



## whateve

I carry this one a lot. It is so easy to use.


----------



## kistae

Weekend with my NYC Companion bag


----------



## Roro

NYC, glued in registration number, style 9085 duffle sac in Burgundy!  Still takes my breath away.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## americandreaming

Roro said:


> NYC, glued in registration number, style 9085 duffle sac in Burgundy!  Still takes my breath away.
> 
> View attachment 5151869


Beautiful!  How did you get it so shiny?  I want to do that with my burgundy Basic.


----------



## IntheOcean

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 5151896


Such a gorgeous bag, and the colors of the exterior and the interior go together so nicely!


----------



## Roro

americandreaming said:


> Beautiful!  How did you get it so shiny?  I want to do that with my burgundy Basic.



The leather on this bag is different than my other duffles.  It is not smooth but more pebbled than the older bags were generally.  I did the usual (dunk, condition while drying) and used Leather CPR to condition and Renapur to finish.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Finally switched out of my Collegiate for my mahogany Winnie. I think it matches better with my floral outfit for today’s outting :


----------



## americandreaming

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Finally switched out of my Collegiate for my mahogany Winnie. I think it matches better with my floral outfit for today’s outting :
> 
> View attachment 5152234


Have fun!  How nice to see you in this thread.  How do you like wearing and matching mahogany?  I've always preferred bt so never gone for a mahogany bag before.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

americandreaming said:


> Have fun!  How nice to see you in this thread.  How do you like wearing and matching mahogany?  I've always preferred bt so never gone for a mahogany bag before.



Thanks! I find the warmth of mahogany matches colourful prints really well so I tend to only reach for it when Im dressing up a bit. You can match it with casual attire too, but I prefer black or grey when Im wearing everyday “athleisure” since it matches better. If you’re looking to buy a mahogany bag to test out, get a Costa Rica one. My Costa Rica mahogany bags are redder in tone which adds to the “richness”


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> The leather on this bag is different than my other duffles.  It is not smooth but more pebbled than the older bags were generally.  I did the usual (dunk, condition while drying) and used Leather CPR to condition and Renapur to finish.


I've had a few pebbly NYC bags.


----------



## whateve

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Thanks! I find the warmth of mahogany matches colourful prints really well so I tend to only reach for it when Im dressing up a bit. You can match it with casual attire too, but I prefer black or grey when Im wearing everyday “athleisure” since it matches better. If you’re looking to buy a mahogany bag to test out, get a Costa Rica one. My Costa Rica mahogany bags are redder in tone which adds to the “richness”


I love the redness of mahogany!


----------



## Roro

whateve said:


> I've had a few pebbly NYC bags.



I'm really glad to know that.  This bag was authenticated but I've always wondered about the slightly different leather.  Thank you.


----------



## B4GBuff

Decided to go light with just essentials today. Parker 18 metallic rivet and genuine snakeskin with just a card holder and my phone. Have not used this bag much as it's a bit dressy and got it for Christmas season but it works with metallic sandals too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Latest Cassie redo...not sure on the twilly...playing with a few.
> View attachment 5148975


Love it!!!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I love the redness of mahogany!


I prefer mahogany to British tan.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I prefer mahogany to British tan.


I need some more BT to be sure! Mahogany is more of a neutral. I feel I can wear it with anything.


----------



## americandreaming

Narnanz said:


> I prefer mahogany to British tan.





whateve said:


> I need some more BT to be sure! Mahogany is more of a neutral. I feel I can wear it with anything.


Ooo, I've never had a mahogany bag because I feel like it always looks so dark in listing photographs and I prefer lighter browns and tans (ie bt/toffee/camel) but I'll have to try it at some point in future, maybe if a style I like pops up in the uk for a decent price.


----------



## BeachBagGal

B4GBuff said:


> Decided to go light with just essentials today. Parker 18 metallic rivet and genuine snakeskin with just a card holder and my phone. Have not used this bag much as it's a bit dressy and got it for Christmas season but it works with metallic sandals too!
> View attachment 5153158


Love that tearose closure!


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Ooo, I've never had a mahogany bag because I feel like it always looks so dark in listing photographs and I prefer lighter browns and tans (ie bt/toffee/camel) but I'll have to try it at some point in future, maybe if a style I like pops up in the uk for a decent price.


Mahogany varies from year to year. Some of them don't have enough red in them for my taste.


----------



## Jacynthe

whateve said:


> Mahogany varies from year to year. Some of them don't have enough red in them for my taste.



Some of the Mahogany remind me of chocolate! mmmm...chocolate!


----------



## whateve

Mystery blue Rambler's Legacy.


----------



## winter_knight

Finally started to carry this tote I got last year now that I don't have to bring my laptop home everyday.


----------



## faded264

My textured metallic Claire in black!


----------



## americandreaming

Burgundy Basic maiden voyage.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua


----------



## Jacynthe

whateve said:


> Vintage Sonoma small flap in aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155125


----------



## kistae

Catching my daily dose of caffeine with the Black Royalton.


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Catching my daily dose of caffeine with the Black Royalton.
> View attachment 5155465


Nice, never seen this one before.  Is it lighter than the city?


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> Nice, never seen this one before.  Is it lighter than the city?


Hey I just took out my City to compare and the Royalton is lighter than the City. The glovetanned leather is definitely thicker and weightier. But they both have their charm


----------



## Teagaggle

Cashin 22, having just completed turning the light blue to black.


----------



## faded264

Found the beautiful blossom Rowan bag on Poshmark!  Getting ready to go on a trip, had to use it with my other pink essentials.


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Cashin 22, having just completed turning the light blue to black.
> View attachment 5155656


I like what you did! It's a pretty color combo.


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> I like what you did! It's a pretty color combo.


Thank you! I'm on a roll...its addictive!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Teagaggle said:


> Cashin 22, having just completed turning the light blue to black.
> View attachment 5155656


I love the color combo ! Gorgeous !!


----------



## winter_knight

Got a new bag from the outlet. I don't normally buy outlet bags but this one caught my eye. Love the pops of color!


----------



## kistae

Toting my burgundy City bag since I took it down to compare against the Royalton 


@americandreaming here’s an extra comp shot. I never realised that they looked so similar till now


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> Cashin 22, having just completed turning the light blue to black.
> View attachment 5155656


Stunning!


----------



## faded264

I’m obsessed with this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Happy Camper


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy Camper
> View attachment 5156620


SSM, I’m inspired by you and @whateve to mix the brands you carry together. I love these cute combinations!  I need to look at my own things and do some fun coordinating!


----------



## whateve

vintage retro stroll tote 1991.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> SSM, I’m inspired by you and @whateve to mix the brands you carry together. I love these cute combinations!  I need to look at my own things and do some fun coordinating!


Thank you!  Can't wait to see your combinations here.


----------



## bellecate

Needed a larger bag yesterday so switched to this one. Don’t use it much, usually prefer smaller messenger style ones. I do love the colour.


----------



## moissydan98

i've been loving shoulder bags so much lately!


----------



## Alexa5

daniellainez67 said:


> i've been loving shoulder bags so much lately!
> View attachment 5156910


This bag, or something similar was my first ever Coach bag years back


----------



## americandreaming

daniellainez67 said:


> i've been loving shoulder bags so much lately!
> View attachment 5156910


me too!  cute charm


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 5156881
> 
> vintage retro stroll tote 1991.


Love this vintage bag!


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this vintage bag!


thanks!


----------



## kistae

Quaffing down my cap asap and then powering through my work so I can enjoy the long weekend ahead


----------



## Roro

My newest (to me) duffle sac.  1999 from Costa Rica. My first Costa Rican duffle. Thick, yummy black leather.


----------



## toodensneakers

kistae said:


> Quaffing down my cap asap and then powering through my work so I can enjoy the long weekend ahead
> View attachment 5157191


That is a stunningly beautiful and simple bag. Material?


----------



## kistae

toodensneakers said:


> That is a stunningly beautiful and simple bag. Material?


It’s the Shoulder Pouch beautifully made with 100% leather  
Here’s the relevant catalog FYR:


----------



## shoes+handbags

kistae said:


> It’s the Shoulder Pouch beautifully made with 100% leather
> Here’s the relevant catalog FYR:
> View attachment 5157381


Thank you for posting this catalog page! I’m pretty sure I have the same bag, but I didn’t know the name


----------



## kistae

shoes+handbags said:


> Thank you for posting this catalog page! I’m pretty sure I have the same bag, but I didn’t know the name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157387


Oooo is yours burgundy? I’ve one otw!


----------



## shoes+handbags

kistae said:


> Oooo is yours burgundy? I’ve one otw!


Yes, I love the color! Enjoy yours!


----------



## winter_knight

Having a blue moment


----------



## Beezleybuzz

Switchin' it up from my vintage Stewardess to my vintage Willis.


----------



## Beezleybuzz

Beezleybuzz said:


> Switchin' it up from my vintage Stewardess to my vintage Willis.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157909


I just noticed how gross my desk looks...


----------



## whateve

Legacy Willis.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 5157944
> 
> Legacy Willis.


What a cute pairing with the fob!


----------



## kistae

Popped my post pouch out in the sun for a quick BOTD snap. It’s so hot today but idc I’m still having a hot cap ~~~


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cute pairing with the fob!


thank you! The fob has lived on this bag ever since I got it. I don't know why but I almost never reach for this bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

Starting to feel a bit fall'ish...


----------



## americandreaming

!!!


----------



## valv54

Vintage tangerine (maybe, don't really know the color name) pocket purse.


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Starting to feel a bit fall'ish...
> View attachment 5158209



Love this chain and how it gives the brown an edgy look!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5157944
> 
> Legacy Willis.


Love the colors,  and especially the charm!!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the colors,  and especially the charm!!


Thanks! The charm's name is Poppy Chan Blueberry.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Thanks! The charm's name is Poppy Chan Blueberry.


I have the Goldy Chan charm. She’s one of my favourite charms.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> I have the Goldy Chan charm. She’s one of my favourite charms.
> View attachment 5158872


I used to have that one. I can't remember what bag I used it on but when I got rid of the bag, I got rid of the charm too. For awhile, these charms were selling for insane prices.


----------



## kistae

Yay to Sundays


----------



## xo.siren

back at it with the Tate! I saw the new Coach snakeskin Tate 18 and low key want it


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> I used to have that one. I can't remember what bag I used it on but when I got rid of the bag, I got rid of the charm too. For awhile, these charms were selling for insane prices.


I had Pinky Chan as well but sold her. This particular style of charm with all the extras is fun. I am still wanting to see more new style leather charms from Coach.

Don’t you find the new charms to be so expensive?  I bought a lot of charms for about $28 CAN. Goldy was $58 CAN and I thought that was extreme.


----------



## Jacynthe

kistae said:


> Yay to Sundays
> View attachment 5158901



Very pretty? @kistae  What is her name? I don't think I ever saw one like this before.


----------



## americandreaming

Jacynthe said:


> Very pretty? @kistae  What is her name? I don't think I ever saw one like this before.


She's a bella court/bellacourt.


----------



## Narnanz

americandreaming said:


> She's a bella court/bellacourt.


bought one of these off Hadrian last night...BT sans strap.


----------



## Jacynthe

americandreaming said:


> She's a bella court/bellacourt.


Thank you americandreaming!


----------



## Jacynthe

Narnanz said:


> bought one of these off Hadrian last night...BT sans strap.



You're not doing very well with your bag ban!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Was happy to find an Oxblood Rogue 25 since I just listed my Oxblood Prairie Rivet Rogue 30 for sale. I decided the larger Rogues are just to heavy for me. But I sure do love the oxblood with the red suede lining!


----------



## artax two

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Was happy to find an Oxblood Rogue 25 since I just listed my Oxblood Prairie Rivet Rogue 30 for sale. I decided the larger Rogues are just to heavy for me. But I sure do love the oxblood with the red suede lining!
> View attachment 5159308


Love the oxblood and red combo. Swoon! 
I would love to know the pros and cons of both size Rogues.


----------



## musiclover

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Was happy to find an Oxblood Rogue 25 since I just listed my Oxblood Prairie Rivet Rogue 30 for sale. I decided the larger Rogues are just to heavy for me. But I sure do love the oxblood with the red suede lining!
> View attachment 5159308


Just beautiful!  It’s hard to say no to a Rogue. I love mine so much.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> I had Pinky Chan as well but sold her. This particular style of charm with all the extras is fun. I am still wanting to see more new style leather charms from Coach.
> 
> Don’t you find the new charms to be so expensive?  I bought a lot of charms for about $28 CAN. Goldy was $58 CAN and I thought that was extreme.


They are super expensive and there aren't very many cute ones. The only ones that seem worth it are the multi flower leather charms. I have a few of those and they are beautiful. Still way too much at $125-$150. I've been looking at etsy lately. There are a lot of cute leather charms there for reasonable prices. You can even have them make a custom one. I've been thinking of asking for a dupe of some of the rarer Coach leather charms I can't find like the mushroom.


----------



## Veroyoga

Been traveling Ontario for a week now with this crossbody. Even my Contigo bottle of water fits in it. Very useful traveling in town or by the countryside. Went to Niagara on the lake, nice place for handbag spotting too! Saw a few LV Neverfull, one black Capucine, one Totally pm in mono, one Chantilly, one Chanel, Coach'es and MK's.


----------



## amberquamme

I haven't seen this color of the new soft tabby before, even online. So if anyone is interested in this information they are selling a butterscotch one at the department store Von Maur. It's such a cool retro look with the brown trim. Pictured next to the orange suede version. What do y'all think?


----------



## whateve

amberquamme said:


> I haven't seen this color of the new soft tabby before, even online. So if anyone is interested in this information they are selling a butterscotch one at the department store Von Maur. It's such a cool retro look with the brown trim. Pictured next to the orange suede version. What do y'all think?


It's pretty but I love the orange suede!


----------



## kistae

Narnanz said:


> bought one of these off Hadrian last night...BT sans strap.


I’ve never seen a BT Bella Court before. Do show her off here pls!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> They are super expensive and there aren't very many cute ones. The only ones that seem worth it are the multi flower leather charms. I have a few of those and they are beautiful. Still way too much at $125-$150. I've been looking at etsy lately. There are a lot of cute leather charms there for reasonable prices. You can even have them make a custom one. I've been thinking of asking for a dupe of some of the rarer Coach leather charms I can't find like the mushroom.


The charms today are definitely not as cute. There were so many sweet doggies, the cupcakes, mermaids, lots of animals, the ice cream cone, shells and so many flowers. I liked all the extra embellishments of stitching, crystals and details in patent leather. I do appreciate the tea rose charms but I’m glad I hung onto most of my older ones. Imagine we’re paying $150 for a charm!  You used to be able to buy a beautiful Madison leather wristlet for $98 CAN.  

That’s a good idea to look at Etsy. I may browse there.


----------



## americandreaming

My precious black Casino's maiden voyage!!!


----------



## bellecate

Travel day tomorrow so pulled out my small sling backpack.


----------



## americandreaming

bellecate said:


> Travel day tomorrow so pulled out my small sling backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159889


Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

Cheerful orange Swinger20.


----------



## oldbag

musiclover said:


> I have the Goldy Chan charm. She’s one of my favourite charms.
> View attachment 5158872


Well now thanks to seeing these poppy chan charms I was forced to look through my collection to see what I have. I have the goldie, something from pepper, violette, cherry and coming soon a wristlet with pinky. It sems lately I have no self control. I loved just about everything poppy when it first came out.


----------



## samfalstaff

Station out and about with her new strap


----------



## musiclover

oldbag said:


> Well now thanks to seeing these poppy chan charms I was forced to look through my collection to see what I have. I have the goldie, something from pepper, violette, cherry and coming soon a wristlet with pinky. It sems lately I have no self control. I loved just about everything poppy when it first came out.


Oh, you are very lucky to still have so many!  I loved the Poppy items but sadly sold many. I do purchase the occasional item I see in my local consignment store.


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Cheerful orange Swinger20.
> 
> View attachment 5160048


Love this fun color!


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this fun color!



Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

A hands free day with the Coach Belt Bag*

*


----------



## kistae

Dine-in has resumed for me!


----------



## americandreaming

JenJBS said:


> Cheerful orange Swinger20.
> 
> View attachment 5160048


Such a beautiful summer colour!  By the way, I attach my clips the other way, it's smoother for me.  


kistae said:


> Dine-in has resumed for me!
> View attachment 5160218


Twins, I have a mango one!  Really mint so I'm too scared to use her.


----------



## kistae

Twins, I have a mango one!  Really mint so I'm too scared to use her.
[/QUOTE]
I know that feeling! I’ve two bags that I haven’t carried. One day though…
Speaking of Mango, the only orange bag I have is this Tangerine mini ergo zip. Looking forward to your BOTD featuring your Mango Cooper zip so I can check out how similar these shades are


----------



## JenJBS

americandreaming said:


> Such a beautiful summer colour!



Thank you!


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> I know that feeling! I’ve two bags that I haven’t carried. One day though…
> Speaking of Mango, the only orange bag I have is this Tangerine mini ergo zip. Looking forward to your BOTD featuring your Mango Cooper zip so I can check out how similar these shades are


Here she is!  How do you like your mini ergo zip?


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> Here she is!  How do you like your mini ergo zip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160426
> View attachment 5160427


Oh how gorgeous! Love the vintage Coach flatlay. I haven’t carried my mini ergo zip out yet BUT the leather, silhouette and colour is lush. I’ll update again when it’s finally a BOTD


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using the Peanuts coin purse with my Peanuts  bag.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Using the Peanuts coin purse with my Peanuts  bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160692


You are going to have a great outing!  I hope you are going somewhere FUN!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> You are going to have a great outing!  I hope you are going somewhere FUN!


Nowhere fun.  But the bag makes me smile!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Using the Peanuts coin purse with my Peanuts  bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160692


Adooorable!! ❤️


----------



## kistae

All black EDC situation today. The Tom Bihn small shop bag + any mini Coach bag is a great pairing. 10/10 would recommend.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Nowhere fun.  But the bag makes me smile!


Then that is the best reason of all!


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> All black EDC situation today. The Tom Bihn small shop bag + any mini Coach bag is a great pairing. 10/10 would recommend.
> View attachment 5161119


Nice!!!  I do something similar ie a fold up shopping bag with any small Coach bag


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> Nice!!!  I do something similar ie a fold up shopping bag with any small Coach bag


Great minds think alike!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Sunshine mama said:


> Using the Peanuts coin purse with my Peanuts  bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160692


So cute !


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Adooorable!! ❤





lovevintagecoach said:


> So cute !


Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## rayrob87

Court British Tan Pre-1994. Her handle is darker than the rest but I think it looks cool. Reminds me of an LV bag. I like the size of the Court. It's just a smidge too small for carrying anything more than wallet, small makeup bag, and keys. I can fit my phone but barely. I like being able to grab it by the handle when I am in a rush. Very stylish and classic.


----------



## whateve

Legacy Duffle in sunflower.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Legacy Duffle in sunflower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161869



This pairing is so pretty — I wish I had discovered this bag earlier and gotten this one.


----------



## MiaKay

whateve said:


> Legacy Duffle in sunflower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161869



Literal sunshine in bag form!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This pairing is so pretty — I wish I had discovered this bag earlier and gotten this one.





MiaKay said:


> Literal sunshine in bag form!


Thank you! 

It was just luck that I happened to be walking through Macy's one day and saw it on sale. I don't think I really thought about getting a yellow bag until I saw it IRL. It makes it happy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Legacy Duffle in sunflower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161869


Love this bright yellow color!! ❤️


----------



## HarlemBagLady

My first time using Kelsey in 2 years.


----------



## oldbag

samfalstaff said:


> Station out and about with her new strap
> View attachment 5160100


My husband bought me a station bag in British tan for our 5th anniversary. Loved it. But because I had it next to our bed I dicovered one of our cats had used it as a scratching post. I knew which one was guilty but I could not tell my husband because it was his favorite cat. To keep the peace I managed to find a duplicate bag at a resale store and did the switching out. 25 years later I still have that bag and he still does not know of one of her many crimes.


----------



## coach943

Went shopping in my closet today and found my Legacy Courtenay. I feel like it deserved to be more popular in that legacy collection. It's really a great bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Convertible Clutch with a thrifted short strap.


----------



## whateve

coach943 said:


> Went shopping in my closet today and found my Legacy Courtenay. I feel like it deserved to be more popular in that legacy collection. It's really a great bag.
> 
> View attachment 5162635


I always thought this was the perfect style but I personally never fell in love with the Courtenays I had - robin and bright coral. I have no idea why. This color is beautiful.


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> Convertible Clutch with a thrifted short strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162649


What a beautiful bag!  I love the sheen. That’s a super cute charm, too!  So fun.


----------



## kistae

HarlemBagLady said:


> My first time using Kelsey in 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162570


Love the blinged out shades and pink tones. Very Elle Woods


----------



## kistae

my first ever reverse suede bag aka the Berkeley Zip. It’s so soft and fits a lot inside


----------



## HarlemBagLady

kistae said:


> my first ever reverse suede bag aka the Berkeley Zip. It’s so soft and fits a lot inside
> View attachment 5162976


Great bag!  It looks so luxurious.


----------



## kistae

HarlemBagLady said:


> Great bag!  It looks so luxurious.


It does doesn’t it? I thought more rehab was needed based on the seller’s photos but honestly the worst part was the polishing. The hardware was almost black  new fave for sure


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> It does doesn’t it? I thought more rehab was needed based on the seller’s photos but honestly the worst part was the polishing. The hardware was almost black  new fave for sure


Why was it almost black?
It's a gorgeous bag for sure but I'd be worried about getting caught in the rain w/ it I'll have to just admire yours hahaha.


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> Why was it almost black?
> It's a gorgeous bag for sure but I'd be worried about getting caught in the rain w/ it I'll have to just admire yours hahaha.


The tarnish had set in big time. To the point where the hardware was really dark. I don’t own any polishing cloths so it was just me buffing away with cotton squares lol
My area is humid all year round so I make sure every bag has a silica gel pack and that I replace the dehumidifying box once it’s full. Can’t do much about the rain except to carry my Sheridans out instead.


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> The tarnish had set in big time. To the point where the hardware was really dark. I don’t own any polishing cloths so it was just me buffing away with cotton squares lol
> My area is humid all year round so I make sure every bag has a silica gel pack and that I replace the dehumidifying box once it’s full. Can’t do much about the rain except to carry my Sheridans out instead.


Wow, I had no idea cotton squares worked lol!  Well, good job!!!    

Yep, I keep silica gel in all mine too and they're tiny so I don't even bother to remove them when I carry the bag lol. Which state are you in?  I can't imagine having a dehumidifier box or any other fancy stuff.  UK is just gloomy rain and wind majority of the time so they just sit on my shelves


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> Wow, I had no idea cotton squares worked lol!  Well, good job!!!
> 
> Yep, I keep silica gel in all mine too and they're tiny so I don't even bother to remove them when I carry the bag lol. Which state are you in?  I can't imagine having a dehumidifier box or any other fancy stuff.  UK is just gloomy rain and wind majority of the time so they just sit on my shelves


I’m from Singapore so it’s hot and humid every day! Oh and my dehumidifier box is NOT fancy. It’s the cheap one with crystals inside that turn into water and then you trash it. Cotton squares work but I say go with the polishing cloths if you can. It’s less work imo


----------



## whateve

Mixed materials clutch


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5163674
> 
> Mixed materials clutch



This is such a beautiful unique piece! Is the body coated canvas or some kind of cross grain leather?


----------



## BeachBagGal

coach943 said:


> Went shopping in my closet today and found my Legacy Courtenay. I feel like it deserved to be more popular in that legacy collection. It's really a great bag.
> 
> View attachment 5162635


I used to have this bag in another color and I agree it’s a great bag! This looks similar to some of the current styles.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 5163674
> 
> Mixed materials clutch


Love it with the little dalmation!


----------



## roseoud

whateve said:


> View attachment 5163674
> 
> Mixed materials clutch


Absolutely gorgeous! I love anything black and white.


----------



## PinkKelly

I am loving my new Coach outlet City Tote in Signature Canvas in Vintage Rose! A great pop of color for me on a classic bag. It’s vibrant and fun and more my unique style.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful unique piece! Is the body coated canvas or some kind of cross grain leather?





BeachBagGal said:


> Love it with the little dalmation!





roseoud said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I love anything black and white.


Thank you! I got it on FOS years ago for a great price. Even though it is a clutch, I can actually fit everything I need. The black and white crosshatch pattern is saffiano, the white is pebbled leather, and the sides are patent leather in a coffee with cream color. The dalmatian is a Juicy couture charm.


----------



## kistae

Casually rocking my Quincey (knotted strap and all) for brunch.


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> View attachment 5164023
> 
> Casually rocking my Quincey (knotted strap and all) for brunch.


Also brunching w/ my Sadie and Nike backpack for a long day


----------



## tealocean

PinkKelly said:


> I am loving my new Coach outlet City Tote in Signature Canvas in Vintage Rose! A great pop of color for me on a classic bag. It’s vibrant and fun and more my unique style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163783
> View attachment 5163784
> View attachment 5163785
> View attachment 5163786


Your bright roses and pink hangtag are so cheerful and pretty!


----------



## tealocean

coach943 said:


> Went shopping in my closet today and found my Legacy Courtenay. I feel like it deserved to be more popular in that legacy collection. It's really a great bag.
> 
> View attachment 5162635


This color is gorgeous!


----------



## rayrob87

Patricias Legacy (no flap). This bag has been to no mans land and back. After my failed attempts at rehabbing I decided to remove the damaged flap completely. Layers of CPR finally evened out the color after bad paint job. She still has spots from old mold. I made the executive decision to just keep her this way. To be honest I prefer her without the flap. She has so much room and is such a great work bag. I will probably get her a cute chain or charm.


----------



## coach943

rayrob87 said:


> Patricias Legacy (no flap). This bag has been to no mans land and back. After my failed attempts at rehabbing I decided to remove the damaged flap completely. Layers of CPR finally evened out the color after bad paint job. She still has spots from old mold. I made the executive decision to just keep her this way. To be honest I prefer her without the flap. She has so much room and is such a great work bag. I will probably get her a cute chain or charm.
> View attachment 5164247


Your bag is absolutely beautiful. Bags have a history and that makes them special. I tend to get attached to bags that were difficult rehabs, and yours is wonderful. I also love it without the flap.


----------



## BeachBagGal

PinkKelly said:


> I am loving my new Coach outlet City Tote in Signature Canvas in Vintage Rose! A great pop of color for me on a classic bag. It’s vibrant and fun and more my unique style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163783
> View attachment 5163784
> View attachment 5163785
> View attachment 5163786


I love those bright fun flowers!


----------



## rayrob87

coach943 said:


> Your bag is absolutely beautiful. Bags have a history and that makes them special. I tend to get attached to bags that were difficult rehabs, and yours is wonderful. I also love it without the flap.



thank you  I am so in love with the color and style I couldn’t see myself letting it go just because of a few issues but I also can’t help it beyond that without spending way too much. I mean I bought it for 17 dollars. I’d be crazy to keep throwing money at it. It’s taught me a lot especially about my limits. I guess I am attached to it now lol. We’ve been through a lot together


----------



## whateve

rayrob87 said:


> Patricias Legacy (no flap). This bag has been to no mans land and back. After my failed attempts at rehabbing I decided to remove the damaged flap completely. Layers of CPR finally evened out the color after bad paint job. She still has spots from old mold. I made the executive decision to just keep her this way. To be honest I prefer her without the flap. She has so much room and is such a great work bag. I will probably get her a cute chain or charm.
> View attachment 5164247


It looks great without the flap. I feel the flap is superfluous on a Patricia. How does it look on the side where you cut off the flap?


----------



## Iamminda

Since I don’t use the back pocket, I gave this bag a little “extra” look (partially inspired by Keith Urban’s chain on his jeans ).


----------



## coach943

Vintage Vista today because I needed a crossbody option.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Red Zippered Pouch today! One of my all-time favourites :


----------



## Narnanz

rayrob87 said:


> Patricias Legacy (no flap). This bag has been to no mans land and back. After my failed attempts at rehabbing I decided to remove the damaged flap completely. Layers of CPR finally evened out the color after bad paint job. She still has spots from old mold. I made the executive decision to just keep her this way. To be honest I prefer her without the flap. She has so much room and is such a great work bag. I will probably get her a cute chain or charm.
> View attachment 5164247


for interest...how did you take tbe flap off?


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Since I don’t use the back pocket, I gave this bag a little “extra” look (partially inspired by Keith Urban’s chain on his jeans ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164522



It looks extra pretty with the hearts charm you added!


----------



## Lake Effect

Vintage Drawstring Sac, iirc. Cutest little bucket. On vacation down the shore. Eastern PA/South NJ phrasing


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Legacy Duffle in sunflower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161869


Love this bag, especially color and chick charm.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Since I don’t use the back pocket, I gave this bag a little “extra” look (partially inspired by Keith Urban’s chain on his jeans ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164522


You rockin’ it with these chains! ❤️


----------



## MiaKay

Iamminda said:


> Since I don’t use the back pocket, I gave this bag a little “extra” look (partially inspired by Keith Urban’s chain on his jeans ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164522



That looks super cute!

Have you worn this bag with denim? I avoid using mine out of fear of colour transfer, which is a total shame!


----------



## MiaKay

Paying homage to the 90s with a flowy floral dress, denim jacket and my beloved Ergo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaKay said:


> Paying homage to the 90s with a flowy floral dress, denim jacket and my beloved Ergo!


I love that green color!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .  These days, I have been madly looking at chains and accessories to avoid madly looking at bags .  




JenJBS said:


> It looks extra pretty with the hearts charm you added!





BeachBagGal said:


> You rockin’ it with these chains! ❤


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks   I only wear this bag short as a shoulder bag (with the strap doubled) so I am not concerned about color transfer.  I am guessing that you should be fine as long as you are not wearing new or dark jeans.  You can always spray some Applegarde or something similar.  And I love your OOTD — what a great 90s vibe .




MiaKay said:


> That looks super cute!
> 
> Have you worn this bag with denim? I avoid using mine out of fear of colour transfer, which is a total shame!






MiaKay said:


> Paying homage to the 90s with a flowy floral dress, denim jacket and my beloved Ergo!


----------



## MiaKay

Iamminda said:


> Thanks   I only wear this bag short as a shoulder bag (with the strap doubled) so I am not concerned about color transfer.  I am guessing that you should be fine as long as you are not wearing new or dark jeans.  You can always spray some Applegarde or something similar.  And I love your OOTD — what a great 90s vibe .



Thank you  I have sprayed it with protectant, I think I just have to work on my anxiety haha. Bags are meant to be loved! You’ve inspired me to bring my elm Emery out


----------



## rayrob87

whateve said:


> It looks great without the flap. I feel the flap is superfluous on a Patricia. How does it look on the side where you cut off the flap?





Narnanz said:


> for interest...how did you take tbe flap off?



so that photo is actually the side where it was removed. I used a seam ripper on the sides. Here is a closer photo:



I will eventually go back and close it up with some upholstery thread and leather needle. It will be hard because it was held together inside the pocket and isnt it easy to access. There are also 3 layers of leather there to work with.

here is the bag over top. I feel it is much simpler this way.I agree the flap is unnecessary and provides IMO an aesthetic look nothing more.


----------



## whateve

rayrob87 said:


> so that photo is actually the side where it was removed. I used a seam ripper on the sides. Here is a closer photo:
> 
> View attachment 5164818
> 
> I will eventually go back and close it up with some upholstery thread and leather needle. It will be hard because it was held together inside the pocket and isnt it easy to access. There are also 3 layers of leather there to work with.
> 
> here is the bag over top. I feel it is much simpler this way.I agree the flap is unnecessary and provides IMO an aesthetic look nothing more.
> View attachment 5164827


It looks great! This is a style they should have made. It looks nicer without the flap and useful with the two outside pockets. I never realized that the pockets matched.


----------



## kistae

rayrob87 said:


> so that photo is actually the side where it was removed. I used a seam ripper on the sides. Here is a closer photo:
> 
> View attachment 5164818
> 
> I will eventually go back and close it up with some upholstery thread and leather needle. It will be hard because it was held together inside the pocket and isnt it easy to access. There are also 3 layers of leather there to work with.
> 
> here is the bag over top. I feel it is much simpler this way.I agree the flap is unnecessary and provides IMO an aesthetic look nothing more.
> View attachment 5164827


I bet it’s also lighter to carry about now. Nice modification!


----------



## kistae

First outing with my equestrian small flap in toffee! Let’s pretend the freckles were from the sun and not from a mildly infuriating post-dunk outcome.


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> First outing with my equestrian small flap in toffee! Let’s pretend the freckles were from the sun and not from a mildly infuriating post-dunk outcome.
> View attachment 5164928


I don't know how you can drink coffee almost every day!  My body is too sensitive plus I have insomnia so caffeine is awful for me lol so if I ever have one I get a decaf oat mocha.


----------



## Lake Effect

coach943 said:


> Your bag is absolutely beautiful. Bags have a history and that makes them special. I tend to get attached to bags that were difficult rehabs, and yours is wonderful. I also love it without the flap.


So true, about bags having a history and getting attached to rehabs!


rayrob87 said:


> thank you  I am so in love with the color and style I couldn’t see myself letting it go just because of a few issues but I also can’t help it beyond that without spending way too much. I mean I bought it for 17 dollars. I’d be crazy to keep throwing money at it. It’s taught me a lot especially about my limits. I guess I am attached to it now lol. We’ve been through a lot together


Well I love a Patti, and a BT, and a deal and a rehab so no ‘splaining necessary for me!


whateve said:


> It looks great without the flap. I feel the flap is superfluous on a Patricia. How does it look on the side where you cut off the flap?


I thrifted a Patti in black a few years before I joined tPF and then bought another in Taupe. I didn’t necessarily want to cart my life around me, but with a job would that entailed long days and often travel to different work sites I could always tuck one more thing in it (especially in those open pockets as I was walking out the door) that would make life  more convenient or more comfortable. The flap, while not needed, IMO provided an element for a nice streamlined look. It seemed to me the Janice or Legacy Zip would be a viable option if one didn’t prefer the flap


----------



## RuedeNesle

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Red Zippered Pouch today! One of my all-time favourites :
> 
> View attachment 5164518


  Beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

Regina at the beach last week.



Preston at brunch with friends


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> I don't know how you can drink coffee almost every day!  My body is too sensitive plus I have insomnia so caffeine is awful for me lol so if I ever have one I get a decaf oat mocha.


I develop a mild headache if I don’t drink coffee so I stick to a cap per day or green tea throughout the day. It’s better to not be addicted to coffee, esp barista made ones, because you save more money. The decaf oat mocha sounds like a delicious alternative


----------



## ecj*waxy

(Old pic) I broke Floral Sophia out of hibernation. I haven’t purchased a new bag in years and I tend to keep just a few in rotation. I am happy to report that I still love this one!


----------



## kistae

Cheeky scoop of dark choc soft serve with the Logan. It’s been a while since I’ve carried him.


----------



## whateve

ecj*waxy said:


> (Old pic) I broke Floral Sophia out of hibernation. I haven’t purchased a new bag in years and I tend to keep just a few in rotation. I am happy to report that I still love this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165893


It's been a long time since I remember seeing you on the forum. It's nice to see you again, and I'm happy you are still carrying Sophias.


----------



## ecj*waxy

whateve said:


> It's been a long time since I remember seeing you on the forum. It's nice to see you again, and I'm happy you are still carrying Sophias.


Hi whateve! It’s nice to see you too! Yeah…my focus has definitely shifted away from bags the last several years. I’ve been going through my collection the last week or so. It’s kinda reignited my love affair with bags, so I’ll likely be hanging around here more often.


----------



## Roro

kistae said:


> Cheeky scoop of dark choc soft serve with the Logan. It’s been a while since I’ve carried him.
> View attachment 5166018



The bag is nice, but, oh my god!  That chocolate!!!


----------



## Caspin22

ecj*waxy said:


> (Old pic) I broke Floral Sophia out of hibernation. I haven’t purchased a new bag in years and I tend to keep just a few in rotation. I am happy to report that I still love this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165893



This is the bag I coveted for YEARS but never owned.  Still think it's absolutely gorgeous.  Also - great to see you back!!


----------



## katev

MiaKay said:


> Paying homage to the 90s with a flowy floral dress, denim jacket and my beloved Ergo!



Twins! I haven't loved a bag this much in a long time but I am just crazy about my green Ergo!


----------



## MiaKay

katev said:


> Twins! I haven't loved a bag this much in a long time but I am just crazy about my green Ergo!



It truly is a great bag! I had solemnly sworn I would not break my ban but the Ergo is so worth it  zero regrets here!


----------



## kistae

The lighting is so off here but here’s my navy small plaza.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Caspin22 said:


> This is the bag I coveted for YEARS but never owned.  Still think it's absolutely gorgeous.  Also - great to see you back!!


Thanks so much Caspin22!! If you ever come across one, I highly recommend! The leather is dreamy!!


----------



## Molly0

kistae said:


> Cheeky scoop of dark choc soft serve with the Logan. It’s been a while since I’ve carried him.
> View attachment 5166018


What a beautiful picture!


----------



## lemondln

Nolita 19 yellow with coach gold chain


----------



## Jereni

Willis 18 in chalk today. Love this bag and will probably own a lot of these by the time it’s all over.  I keep stalking the Coach website to see if new fall colors are available yet.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Another one of my favorites…65th Anniversary Legacy Flap in Whiskey.


----------



## katev

ecj*waxy said:


> Another one of my favorites…65th Anniversary Legacy Flap in Whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169020



 I've always loved this bag!


----------



## kistae

Squirrelled away 3 cookies in my Sonoma Double Zip bag today


----------



## ecj*waxy

katev said:


> I've always loved this bag!


Me, too!! There’s just something about that gorgeous leather with the simple turn lock adornment, right?!


----------



## katev

I've been enjoying my Legacy Colorblock Leather Rory North South Satchel in Camel, Brass, Multi. The style number is 19902 B4 C8 and it was released in 2012. I've decorated it with the Ice Cream Cone fob 93171 sv mc to help me enjoy the summer weather!


----------



## oldbag

katev said:


> I've been enjoying my Legacy Colorblock Leather Rory North South Satchel in Camel, Brass, Multi. The style number is 19902 B4 C8 and it was released in 2012. I've decorated it with the Ice Cream Cone fob 93171 sv mc to help me enjoy the summer weather!
> 
> View attachment 5169520


I had that in the animal print and regretted it but this I like. The color combination is stunning.


----------



## jane

Field Tote today, just love it. I'm using an organizer meant for a LV Speedy 25 -- fits perfectly.


----------



## moissydan98

katev said:


> I've been enjoying my Legacy Colorblock Leather Rory North South Satchel in Camel, Brass, Multi. The style number is 19902 B4 C8 and it was released in 2012. I've decorated it with the Ice Cream Cone fob 93171 sv mc to help me enjoy the summer weather!
> 
> View attachment 5169520


what a great combination!!


----------



## kistae

Carrying my NYC Courier today! Bringing her to see her other Coach buddies at the vintage Coach pop up store in Singapore


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Carrying my NYC Courier today! Bringing her to see her other Coach buddies at the vintage Coach pop up store in Singapore
> View attachment 5171298


... there's a vintage Coach pop up store in Singapore?!?!?!

eta oh wow just googled it.  Wish we had something like that in London!


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> ... there's a vintage Coach pop up store in Singapore?!?!?!
> 
> eta oh wow just googled it.  Wish we had something like that in London!


Haha I’m sure London would have one and it’d be bigger and more exciting! The singapore one was held in a small location so I effectively queued for 30mins or so and was done with the exhibition in…15mins tops  here’re some pics which basically show it all. Absolutely loved the colours that the mini ergos came in. The vintage bags that were not in glass display were for sale and cost $$$$$$. They also offered some customisation services but that’s not my thing. Took a shot with the huge Willis and that was a wrap


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Since I don’t use the back pocket, I gave this bag a little “extra” look (partially inspired by Keith Urban’s chain on his jeans ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164522


Ooooooh! I love the heart chain with this cute bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> First outing with my equestrian small flap in toffee! Let’s pretend the freckles were from the sun and not from a mildly infuriating post-dunk outcome.
> View attachment 5164928


Nice bag!
And you always have the most beautiful and delish looking coffee!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Regina at the beach last week.
> View attachment 5165291
> 
> 
> Preston at brunch with friends
> View attachment 5165292


That Regina in chalk(?) is something else!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Nolita 19 yellow with coach gold chain
> 
> View attachment 5168641


So prettyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ecj*waxy said:


> Another one of my favorites…65th Anniversary Legacy Flap in Whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169020


It's a beautiful color,  and you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Willis 18 in chalk today. Love this bag and will probably own a lot of these by the time it’s all over.  I keep stalking the Coach website to see if new fall colors are available yet.
> 
> View attachment 5168923


It's so cute!


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Haha I’m sure London would have one and it’d be bigger and more exciting! The singapore one was held in a small location so I effectively queued for 30mins or so and was done with the exhibition in…15mins tops  here’re some pics which basically show it all. Absolutely loved the colours that the mini ergos came in. The vintage bags that were not in glass display were for sale and cost $$$$$$. They also offered some customisation services but that’s not my thing. Took a shot with the huge Willis and that was a wrap


Beautiful, thanks for sharing photographs!  Those Ergos.  How did you know of the event?


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> Beautiful, thanks for sharing photographs!  Those Ergos.  How did you know of the event?


A Coach SA told me about it. And it was also featured in the news. They should’ve gotten a bigger venue and more floor space though. I need to see more vintage styles!


----------



## Lake Effect

I found this vintage Organizer Caddy a while back.  Turns out it is  the perfect size for my iPad Air and its charger as well as my phone!


----------



## artax two

Tyler Carryall. Faded blush, I believe, is the color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

kistae said:


> Haha I’m sure London would have one and it’d be bigger and more exciting! The singapore one was held in a small location so I effectively queued for 30mins or so and was done with the exhibition in…15mins tops  here’re some pics which basically show it all. Absolutely loved the colours that the mini ergos came in. The vintage bags that were not in glass display were for sale and cost $$$$$$. They also offered some customisation services but that’s not my thing. Took a shot with the huge Willis and that was a wrap


How fun! I want one of those hanging bags on the wall with the kisslock closures!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lake Effect said:


> I found this vintage Organizer Caddy a while back.  Turns out it is  the perfect size for my iPad Air and its charger as well as my phone!
> View attachment 5171712


It’s way before it’s time. Lol. ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

artax two said:


> Tyler Carryall. Faded blush, I believe, is the color.
> View attachment 5171761


So cute with the tie!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Ooooooh! I love the heart chain with this cute bag!!



Thanks .  I originally bought it for my Marignan but it’s too short.


----------



## Iamminda

kistae said:


> Haha I’m sure London would have one and it’d be bigger and more exciting! The singapore one was held in a small location so I effectively queued for 30mins or so and was done with the exhibition in…15mins tops  here’re some pics which basically show it all. Absolutely loved the colours that the mini ergos came in. The vintage bags that were not in glass display were for sale and cost $$$$$$. They also offered some customisation services but that’s not my thing. Took a shot with the huge Willis and that was a wrap



Wow, look at that giant Willis .  And I agree with SunshineMama that you always have the most yummy looking coffee!  And today you have some sort of egg custard thing too — killing me here .


----------



## Coachaddict4020

BOTD & OOTD cause Im really digging my shirt lol:

Vintage grey Legacy Rambler!


----------



## kistae

Iamminda said:


> Wow, look at that giant Willis . And I agree with SunshineMama that you always have the most yummy looking coffee! And today you have some sort of egg custard thing too — killing me here .


Haha thank you for the coffee appreciation! And those are sourdough egg tarts which sounds odd (to me) but taste GREAT.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> That Regina in chalk(?) is something else!


Thank you! She's white. Coach also released Regina in bone color but it's not as pretty as chalk. Bone kind of looks dirty. Lol.


----------



## Jereni

artax two said:


> Tyler Carryall. Faded blush, I believe, is the color.
> View attachment 5171761



This is really cute! Is this a newer style? What are your impressions of the leather?


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> Haha I’m sure London would have one and it’d be bigger and more exciting! The singapore one was held in a small location so I effectively queued for 30mins or so and was done with the exhibition in…15mins tops  here’re some pics which basically show it all. Absolutely loved the colours that the mini ergos came in. The vintage bags that were not in glass display were for sale and cost $$$$$$. They also offered some customisation services but that’s not my thing. Took a shot with the huge Willis and that was a wrap


That's a giant Willis! Did anyone notice your amazing courier pouch? Did they have any of that style? I used to have a small ergo in orange. I would have loved to see those vintage bags in the case up close. I wonder if anyone else would be disappointed after seeing all the colorful bags in the case that the ones for sale were black or brown.


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> How fun! I want one of those hanging bags on the wall with the kisslock closures!


I have a bag similar to one of those on the wall but not one with a kisslock. It's the large orange one in the middle but mine's brown.


----------



## kistae

whateve said:


> That's a giant Willis! Did anyone notice your amazing courier pouch? Did they have any of that style? I used to have a small ergo in orange. I would have loved to see those vintage bags in the case up close. I wonder if anyone else would be disappointed after seeing all the colorful bags in the case that the ones for sale were black or brown.


Only one SA noticed but she was just being polite lol. I really don’t think there’re many vintage Coach fans in SG so hopefully this event improves the situation. And sadly there were no couriers displayed. Here’s a better pic I found online with all the ergo shades lined up. I was quite taken with the dusty blue, light grey, purple and Ink shades.


----------



## elisabettaverde

This week’s Sunday best: Dakotah Satchel with a navy, ruffled dress from Eshakti with pockets !


----------



## BeachBagGal

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5173103
> 
> This week’s Sunday best: Dakotah Satchel with a navy, ruffled dress from Eshakti with pockets !


You look super cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yellow and pearls today thanks to @Iamminda  for starting the pearl strap trend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I originally bought it for my Marignan but it’s too short.


It's a perfect length the way you used it.  I sort of copied this style with my yellow wristlet bag today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Yellow and pearls today thanks to @Iamminda  for starting the pearl strap trend!
> View attachment 5173418


I love her trend! Cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> I love her trend! Cute!


Thank you!


----------



## kistae

Belated BOTD with the legacy small crescent in red. Just rediscovered her today and it’s


----------



## Iamminda

This looks so good .   I really love the pearls with the yellow.   You know you start 99% of the style trend here .



Sunshine mama said:


> Yellow and pearls today thanks to @Iamminda  for starting the pearl strap trend!
> View attachment 5173418


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## elisabettaverde

@BeachBagGal 


BeachBagGal said:


> You look super cute!


That’s nice of you to say


----------



## kistae

Rainy day buddy. Brrrr~


----------



## IntheOcean

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 5173562


I love the Rogue in any color combo, but in this one, it's exceptionally pretty!


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Rainy day buddy. Brrrr~
> View attachment 5174302


I saw one listed yesterday and searched for them and there are quite a few for sale!  I'm seriously considering it as I don't have a medium sized rainy day bag.  I think I asked you this before - apologies - but is it a heavy bag?


----------



## Iamminda

This slouchy one today


----------



## LadaZuri

My companion for a trip to the cobbler with 3 straps requiring restitching and 2 hangtags needing to be glued back together. 

Love my vintage red Basic Bag!


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> I saw one listed yesterday and searched for them and there are quite a few for sale!  I'm seriously considering it as I don't have a medium sized rainy day bag.  I think I asked you this before - apologies - but is it a heavy bag?


Hey no worries! It can get heavy imo but I tend to pack more than I need ie: phone, wallet, house keys, tissues, small umbrella and powerbank. If you have to have at least one bag from this collection, I think the Monticello is a good one to have.


----------



## kistae

LadaZuri said:


> My companion for a trip to the cobbler with 3 straps requiring restitching and 2 hangtags needing to be glued back together.
> 
> Love my vintage red Basic Bag!
> 
> View attachment 5174800


So jealous you’ve a good cobbler to go to as I’ve yet to find one T.T


----------



## LadaZuri

kistae said:


> So jealous you’ve a good cobbler to go to as I’ve yet to find one T.T



I hear you @kistae!  I am actually using this cobbler for the first time and HOPE that she does a good job!


----------



## kistae

Dinner time with the Bordeaux Court Bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This slouchy one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174723



Love the slouch!


----------



## Teagaggle

kistae said:


> Dinner time with the Bordeaux Court Bag.
> View attachment 5175057


Gives me all the fall vibes! Love!


----------



## americandreaming

Teagaggle said:


> Gives me all the fall vibes! Love!


It does but I hate that fall is coming because I didn't get to carry all my summer bags!  Lol.  I'll start fall bags in September


----------



## Coachaddict4020

kistae said:


> Dinner time with the Bordeaux Court Bag.
> View attachment 5175057



Is that nickel hardware? If so, could that Court be Currant?! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kistae

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Is that nickel hardware? If so, could that Court be Currant?! Absolutely beautiful!


Oh yeah it is! It’s nickel so yes it’s Currant lol. Nice catch!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Love the slouch!



Me too — thanks Jen


----------



## rayrob87

Hungarian made Day Pack in British Tan. 1996. Paid a pretty penny on Goodwill but still cheaper than eBay prices lol! Super cute. I do wish the straps came up further I have too much space between the bag and my back. She’s a keeper.


----------



## Egel

Sunshine mama said:


> Yellow and pearls today thanks to @Iamminda  for starting the pearl strap trend!
> View attachment 5173418


Oh my dear  What's the name of this bag? Is it still being sold? Do you have the dimensions in centimeters? Sorry for all my questions but I just fell in love. This is so adorable


----------



## kistae

Belated BOTD featuring the Greenwich twill tote. A bit on the fence with this style but it’s nicely constructed and I love the striped lining.


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Belated BOTD featuring the Greenwich twill tote. A bit on the fence with this style but it’s nicely constructed and I love the striped lining.
> View attachment 5176117


It looks really nice.  I have a twill skinny case in the same combo Hyacinth thinks may have been from the Greenwich line.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a beautiful color,  and you look gorgeous!!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## ecj*waxy

artax two said:


> Tyler Carryall. Faded blush, I believe, is the color.
> View attachment 5171761


This is gorgeous!!  
I’m not very familiar with the newer bags… is this vachetta leather?


----------



## Teagaggle

Saddle 23 in Mahogany


----------



## RuedeNesle

LadaZuri said:


> My companion for a trip to the cobbler with 3 straps requiring restitching and 2 hangtags needing to be glued back together.
> 
> Love my vintage red Basic Bag!
> 
> View attachment 5174800





BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> This slouchy one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174723





JenJBS said:


> Love the slouch!


What she said!  I think I want a slouchy bag next.


----------



## houseof999

BOTD 9044 with a pudgy case


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> What she said!  I think I want a slouchy bag next.



Thanks .  Slouchy is definitely a good thing to have in a bag (slouchy posture — not so much ).


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> BOTD 9044 with a pudgy coin case
> 
> View attachment 5177099


This is a FUN bag!  Love her little pudgy buddy.


----------



## americandreaming

Watson maiden voyage


----------



## houseof999

musiclover said:


> This is a FUN bag!  Love her little pudgy buddy.


Thank you! I think it's called Geometric clutch IIRC.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> BOTD 9044 with a pudgy case
> 
> View attachment 5177099


Hot dang I love this yellow!!! ❤️


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I think it's called Geometric clutch IIRC.


I love this silhouette and the leather. It’s super cute!


----------



## kistae

Burgundy Collegiate stepping out after being in storage for a while.


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Burgundy Collegiate stepping out after being in storage for a while.
> View attachment 5177444


I really want a collegiate!!!


----------



## americandreaming

9033 maiden voyage for my post-exams food and drinks day!  I love the front pocket so much.


----------



## Lucyblue13

Finally carrying the oldest bag I've rehabbed, metal tag Pulley! I've been afraid to carry it for months, but decided to just go for it today.


----------



## Narnanz

Lucyblue13 said:


> Finally carrying the oldest bag I've rehabbed, metal tag Pulley! I've been afraid to carry it for months, but decided to just go for it today.
> View attachment 5177849


Twins!


----------



## Lucyblue13

americandreaming said:


> 9033 maiden voyage for my post-exams food and drinks day!  I love the front pocket so much.
> 
> View attachment 5177568



Congrats on finishing the exams!


----------



## houseof999

Out with this floral camera bag. I had sold it before and immediately regretted so I bought it again!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Heading home after lunch.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Took my Legacy Small Flap out today:


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Weekend everyone .  I was going to take a picture of the plain side of this bag but just couldn’t do it  since I adore the side with the hearts.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Happy Weekend everyone .  I was going to take a picture of the plain side of this bag but just couldn’t do it  since I adore the side with the hearts.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178062


Aww what a sweet happy bag.  ❤️


----------



## LadaZuri

houseof999 said:


> BOTD 9044 with a pudgy case
> 
> View attachment 5177099



One of my favourite styles and in such a pretty colour!!!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Aww what a sweet happy bag.  ❤



Thanks BBG .  Each time I use it, I am amazed at how roomy it is for a “small” bag.


----------



## kistae

Red lunchbox zip with a court strap on a rainy Sunday.


----------



## Lake Effect

Lucyblue13 said:


> Finally carrying the oldest bag I've rehabbed, metal tag Pulley! I've been afraid to carry it for months, but decided to just go for it today.
> View attachment 5177849


Love how that hang tag just works with that bag!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> BOTD 9044 with a pudgy case
> 
> View attachment 5177099


 Pudgy case needs its own spotlight, IMO!


----------



## Lake Effect

Iamminda said:


> This slouchy one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174723


Twins on the little sidekick


----------



## Jereni

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Took my Legacy Small Flap out today:
> View attachment 5177943



Gorgeous piece. I like the shape of this.


----------



## Jereni

Coach Marlie today, an outlet bag. I suppose we’ll see how she holds up over time but right now I’m incredibly impressed with the quality for what I paid, which was right around $100.

The leather feels solid, has a nice microfiber lining, wonderful medium size, easy to get in and out of. Would definitely buy another in this style.


----------



## Lucyblue13

Lake Effect said:


> Love how that hang tag just works with that bag!



I thought that tag was so cute when I got it...then it didn't look good with any of my brass hardware bags. I was so excited when I was able to put it on that bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach circle bag with my Franken chain.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> BOTD 9044 with a pudgy case
> 
> View attachment 5177099


This is my maxi-me bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Heading home after lunch.
> View attachment 5177942


Nice! Just enough red to keep you from cheating!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! Just enough red to keep you from cheating!!


You get me!  
Thanks SM!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous piece. I like the shape of this.



Thanks! It has a 6 inch depth which allows it to hold a lot of stuff for a small bag


----------



## Roro

NYC glued in registration number duffle sac in FLANNEL GREY!  One of my favorites!  Featuring Woodstock, new from the outlet this morning.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach circle bag with my Franken chain.
> View attachment 5178535
> View attachment 5178536



Aaahhhh.

I still need you to fall out of love with this bag and sell it to me.


----------



## Teagaggle

Slim Rogue 25. Not married to this scarf & charm combo at all...more pairing needed!


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> Pudgy case needs its own spotlight, IMO!



As you wish


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> As you wish
> View attachment 5178877


A lovey eyes  for the pudgy and a lovey eyes  for the poochie!


----------



## kistae

late night coffee cos of an urgent deadline


----------



## houseof999

Coach flower keychain on bright MK for this gloomy rainy day.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Teagaggle said:


> Slim Rogue 25. Not married to this scarf & charm combo at all...more pairing needed!
> View attachment 5178745


It looks like a taupish gray in this lighting. The charm is beautiful


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Coach flower keychain on bright MK for this gloomy rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179378


Love this color and the bag charm House! So cheerful and springy


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Love this color and the bag charm House! So cheerful and springy


Thank you! It is very springy.  Trying to use up all my neglected brights before the weather cools off.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Coach flower keychain on bright MK for this gloomy rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179378


Great combo of colors! ❤️


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Great combo of colors! ❤


Thank you!


----------



## kistae

Quick pick me up with the ridgefield flap


----------



## americandreaming

Black casino yesterday for dinner and drinks.  Was going to but didn't end up using my red one.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Elise satchel in sunlight.


----------



## kistae

Hump day with the Sutton!


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Hump day with the Sutton!
> View attachment 5180870


   The best way to get over the hump is with a red bag! (And a beautifully made coffee drink!  )


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> Hump day with the Sutton!
> View attachment 5180870


This is such a gorgeous bag! I've never seen it before.


----------



## kistae

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a gorgeous bag! I've never seen it before.


It’s from the Madison collection and it’s really nice, roomy and lightweight


----------



## kistae

Another rainy day, another vintage Coach ~


----------



## winter_knight

My new rogue. I love it. Looking to add another soon


----------



## americandreaming

Haven't been able to get a good photograph but black Metropolis Zip


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Slim Rogue 25. Not married to this scarf & charm combo at all...more pairing needed!
> View attachment 5178745


The charm is gorgeous!


----------



## houseof999

Dreamer


----------



## kistae

Yummy start to the weekend!


----------



## VSUVUS

kistae said:


> Yummy start to the weekend!
> View attachment 5182535






at the bag or at the food…you decide lol


----------



## VSUVUS

Nylon Swinger in Navy


----------



## kistae

VSUVUS said:


> at the bag or at the food…you decide lol



Definitely both haha!


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Yummy start to the weekend!
> View attachment 5182535


Jealous!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## artax two

Jereni said:


> This is really cute! Is this a newer style? What are your impressions of the leather?


Sorry for the late response but I needed to carry this tote around for a couple of weeks to see what I thought about it. Honestly, the leather is a little flimsy. The bag feels a tiny bit lacking in terms of overall feel as compared to like, a Dreamer, or my Charlie. I feel like the quality in other aspects, like stitching, is still there. One good trade off is that it's nice and lightweight. It is a really cute style, and functionally, it's great. I like it overall, but I think I can tell that its a $350 bag and not a $650 bag.
ETA- interestingly enough, I checked the tag from my Charlie and it was $350. So go figure. I'm sure it's just the pebbled leather making the difference in feel between my Charlie and the Tyler, bec my Charlie has smooth, stiff leather with sig Cs stamped in it.


----------



## Caspin22

artax two said:


> Tyler Carryall. Faded blush, I believe, is the color.
> View attachment 5171761



Hi!  Can you share where you got this one?  I've never seen this color, and I love it with the dark hardware. Thanks!


----------



## artax two

Caspin22 said:


> Hi!  Can you share where you got this one?  I've never seen this color, and I love it with the dark hardware. Thanks!


I purchased it off the Coach website when they ran it on sale, back in June. I do like the dark hardware, too, thank you! I also like the watermelon color they have on their site at the moment. I wish they had it in the larger size!


----------



## Caspin22

artax two said:


> I purchased it off the Coach website when they ran it on sale, back in June. I do like the dark hardware, too, thank you! I also like the watermelon color they have on their site at the moment. I wish they had it in the larger size!



Thank you for your reply!  I found the Blush color on the Canadian website, but of course I can't order from there.  It's no longer available on the US site.  Drat!


----------



## artax two

Caspin22 said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I found the Blush color on the Canadian website, but of course I can't order from there.  It's no longer available on the US site.  Drat!


There may be some practically new ones pop up on the resale sites here before long. Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## kistae

I wanted to let go of my BT post pouch but I’m so glad I didn’t lol. She’s so adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Slim Rogue 25. Not married to this scarf & charm combo at all...more pairing needed!
> View attachment 5178745


This bag looks just so darn cute, especially with the scarf! You pair your bags and scarves sooooo beautifully!!!!


----------



## musiclover

It’s moving day for DS.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> It’s moving day for DS.
> View attachment 5184389



Love this charm on your Ergo!  Hope you had a great moving day for DS .


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Love this charm on your Ergo!  Hope you had a great moving day for DS .


Thank you, Iam!  In usual west coast fashion it poured rain but fortunately we were in covered parking. So many families and kids, all so excited about being back at school. Warms my heart to see these fine young people pursuing higher education. Thinking of you and your DD!


----------



## kistae

Checking out a new coffee spot on this sunny Sunday with the Devon.


----------



## americandreaming

Red Casino maiden voyage!  Dinner and drinks.


----------



## Lake Effect

kistae said:


> Carrying my NYC Courier today! Bringing her to see her other Coach buddies at the vintage Coach pop up store in Singapore
> View attachment 5171298





kistae said:


> Haha I’m sure London would have one and it’d be bigger and more exciting! The singapore one was held in a small location so I effectively queued for 30mins or so and was done with the exhibition in…15mins tops  here’re some pics which basically show it all. Absolutely loved the colours that the mini ergos came in. The vintage bags that were not in glass display were for sale and cost $$$$$$. They also offered some customisation services but that’s not my thing. Took a shot with the huge Willis and that was a wrap


I missed these posts!  Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## RuedeNesle

americandreaming said:


> Red Casino maiden voyage!  Dinner and drinks.
> 
> View attachment 5184506


   I hope Ms Casino, I mean you, enjoyed dinner!


----------



## Jacynthe

Lake Effect said:


> I missed these posts!  Thanks so much for sharing



The huge Willis is impressive!


----------



## Lake Effect

Jacynthe said:


> The huge Willis is impressive!


I wonder if someone will be selling it on eBay in 15 years


----------



## Iamminda

kistae said:


> Checking out a new coffee spot on this sunny Sunday with the Devon.
> View attachment 5184706



I am always so envious of your pretty coffee drinks with the little foam designs on top.  All/many coffee shops in your area do that?  I have only had a design on my coffee twice ever!!!!!  I remember both times clearly because they made me so happy and I took a picture .  Not at Starbucks for sure .


----------



## kistae

Iamminda said:


> I am always so envious of your pretty coffee drinks with the little foam designs on top.  All/many coffee shops in your area do that?  I have only had a design on my coffee twice ever!!!!!  I remember both times clearly because they made me so happy and I took a picture . Not at Starbucks for sure .


Lol come visit Singapore! I think most  cafes provide some form of coffee art with varying designs. Presentation is important I think because of social media. I’m just thankful the coffee tastes as good as looks lol. The baristas used to do more coffee art pre-pandemic but I think they sort of lost their mojo atm. Here’re a few more for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Iamminda

kistae said:


> Lol come visit Singapore! I think most  cafes provide some form of coffee art with varying designs. Presentation is important I think because of social media. I’m just thankful the coffee tastes as good as looks lol. The baristas used to do more coffee art pre-pandemic but I think they sort of lost their mojo atm. Here’re a few more for your viewing pleasure



Thanks for sharing these. I have never seen such elaborate designs before — I have only gotten simple leaves in my coffee.  When I visit Singapore someday, I must add coffee houses to my “must visit” list.


----------



## Jacynthe

@kistae ....just saw your photos of huge  green Willis on a chair and went back to your photos to see a large white Willis, also on a chair. Wow! Were they the same size? Thank you for posting!!!!


----------



## houseof999

Just moved in today!! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

N19 sunbathing today .


----------



## kistae

Jacynthe said:


> @kistae ....just saw your photos of huge  green Willis on a chair and went back to your photos to see a large white Willis, also on a chair. Wow! Were they the same size? Thank you for posting!!!!


Hey! Yes the Willis were the same size. I was tempted to see how heavy they were but didn’t manage to find out lol.


----------



## baghabitz34

houseof999 said:


> Dreamer


Bag twins! I might get mine out this week.


----------



## CoachMaven

Brought out my Prarie Rivets Rogue today. I really wish they'd have kept the 30 size, it is my favorite


----------



## katev

CoachMaven said:


> Brought out my Prarie Rivets Rogue today. I really wish they'd have kept the 30 size, it is my favorite
> View attachment 5185338



We're bag twins - what a beauty!


----------



## katev

It's been a busy holiday weekend and we went to dinner and a live performance last night. I've been carrying my Coach Cherry Red Madison Carlyle 4401 that was made in Italy in 994 and it's a lovely, little bag!


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> Brought out my Prarie Rivets Rogue today. I really wish they'd have kept the 30 size, it is my favorite
> View attachment 5185338


I need one of these Rogues!  She’s a beauty!  I have four but not this pretty girl. I just love her look.


----------



## Teagaggle

Basquiat from the men's collection. I didn't care for the mini pouch that comes with it so I chose this, which pulls in the crown more.


----------



## RuedeNesle

katev said:


> It's been a busy holiday weekend and we went to dinner and a live performance last night. I've been carrying my Coach Cherry Red Madison Carlyle 4401 that was made in Italy in 994 and it's a lovely, little bag!
> 
> View attachment 5185349


 Beautiful! I love the strap width. I hope you enjoyed dinner and the live performance.


----------



## BeachBagGal

kistae said:


> Lol come visit Singapore! I think most  cafes provide some form of coffee art with varying designs. Presentation is important I think because of social media. I’m just thankful the coffee tastes as good as looks lol. The baristas used to do more coffee art pre-pandemic but I think they sort of lost their mojo atm. Here’re a few more for your viewing pleasure


Wow that’s impressive- love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> N19 sunbathing today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185261


Oh I love the pearls on your Nolita!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh I love the pearls on your Nolita!



Thanks BBG .  I am just accessorizing with pearls left and right


----------



## americandreaming

Chalk Dinky with strap doubled for dinner.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> N19 sunbathing today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5185261


Blue and pearls! What a perfect combo!!


----------



## CoachMaven

musiclover said:


> I need one of these Rogues!  She’s a beauty!  I have four but not this pretty girl. I just love her look.


Thank you, this one was my first on the 30 size. I love it


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Blue and pearls! What a perfect combo!!



Thanks SSSSSM . I can’t get enough of pearls these days .  #GotPearls?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSSM . I can’t get enough of pearls these days .  #GotPearls?


I need to get my pearls! Lol


----------



## kistae

Quick recap of my bags from the past three days


----------



## Lucyblue13

Carried my Legacy Slim Duffle for the first time. I am so ready to pull my fall colors out!


----------



## artax two

Caspin22 said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I found the Blush color on the Canadian website, but of course I can't order from there.  It's no longer available on the US site.  Drat!


FYI I noticed the faded blush Tyler on the US website and is 30% off.





						COACH® | Tyler Carryall
					

Minimal design, maximum versatility. The streamlined Tyler carries you through the day with its effortless, 247 style. Crafted of polished pebble leather, this timeless carryall is perfectly organized with a divided interior, central zip pocket and multifunction pockets for your phone and other...




					www.coach.com


----------



## Caspin22

artax two said:


> FYI I noticed the faded blush Tyler on the US website and is 30% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH® | Tyler Carryall
> 
> 
> Minimal design, maximum versatility. The streamlined Tyler carries you through the day with its effortless, 247 style. Crafted of polished pebble leather, this timeless carryall is perfectly organized with a divided interior, central zip pocket and multifunction pockets for your phone and other...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coach.com



Thank you!!  I checked yesterday, and that color wasn't there...today it's there but sold out.  UGH!  I really appreciate your heads up.


----------



## artax two

Caspin22 said:


> Thank you!!  I checked yesterday, and that color wasn't there...today it's there but sold out.  UGH!  I really appreciate your heads up.


Ohhhh I didn't notice that. Sorry!


----------



## americandreaming

Not what I had in mind for the last sunny day of the week/month but the Metropolis Zip 9087 turned out to be the best companion for my second vax!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

I use my Collegiate during the weekdays but today my favourite store was having a sale. I took my vintage daypack so I could be hands free while sifting through racks!  



I shortened the straps quite a bit as they were too long for me. I forgot to post my process in the rehab thread but will do it later today


----------



## Teagaggle

Can't remember the name of this bag but picked it up at the outlet this past weekend. I'm a sucker for a green bag. Add silver hardware & I'm sold! It carries a ton & has an exterior back pocket. It will be a good travel bag.


----------



## americandreaming

Coachaddict4020 said:


> I use my Collegiate during the weekdays but today my favourite store was having a sale. I took my vintage daypack so I could be hands free while sifting through racks!
> View attachment 5187868
> 
> 
> I shortened the straps quite a bit as they were too long for me. I forgot to post my process in the rehab thread but will do it later today


Pro!  Hope you had fun and got nice things x


----------



## Caspin22

artax two said:


> Ohhhh I didn't notice that. Sorry!



Ha!  Played the refresh game and one came back into stock and I grabbed it.  I have a feeling it will be a return, and not all new and wrapped up, but we shall see!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

americandreaming said:


> Pro!  Hope you had fun and got nice things x



Only 1 sweater unfortunately but I can already tell it’s gonna be a favourite so worth the trip! 

I realized that technically you’re hands free with a collegiate as well but I use it as a shoulder bag & it does that annoying thing of falling off my shoulder & sliding down my arm at certain angles lol


----------



## katev

Coachaddict4020 said:


> I use my Collegiate during the weekdays but today my favourite store was having a sale. I took my vintage daypack so I could be hands free while sifting through racks!
> View attachment 5187868
> 
> 
> I shortened the straps quite a bit as they were too long for me. I forgot to post my process in the rehab thread but will do it later today



Please post your strap process. I love my daypack but the straps are long!


----------



## artax two

Caspin22 said:


> Ha!  Played the refresh game and one came back into stock and I grabbed it.  I have a feeling it will be a return, and not all new and wrapped up, but we shall see!


Really?? Snagged one! That's great! Let us know when it arrives and what you think of it!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

katev said:


> Please post your strap process. I love my daypack but the straps are long!



Just did


----------



## americandreaming

Watson


----------



## Narnanz

Needed a huge bag today.


----------



## baghabitz34

Tweed Tabby packed & ready for Friday


----------



## kistae

Double dose of BOTD


----------



## MrsGAM

I’ve been carrying my vintage Mahogany Station Bag all week! It’s a little small to use as my work purse (had to stuff some of my things in my work tote!) but it’s perfect for picking my son up from school!


----------



## CoachMaven

Narnanz said:


> Needed a huge bag today.
> View attachment 5189212


These XL Ergo totes are probably my favorite bag from Coach. They are so lightweight and can hold so much, but still look like a stylish handbag.


----------



## Naminé

mini cashin tote


----------



## Narnanz

Murphy today.


----------



## americandreaming

Sadie w/ wristlet strap for an amazing time over an amazing dinner with an amazing friend.  Very happy!!!


----------



## americandreaming

Ergo flap 9034 maiden voyage for a long food/drinks day in the city!


----------



## Teagaggle

Slim Rogue 25


----------



## Caspin22

artax two said:


> Really?? Snagged one! That's great! Let us know when it arrives and what you think of it!



The order went through, but it's now showing "backordered".  I suppose it's about 50/50 whether it will ever arrive.  We shall see!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

My Bella court went on it’s first outing today! It was fabulous. I didn’t have to readjust or shuffle things around inside


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Slim Rogue 25
> View attachment 5190804


I love your combo of everything with this bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

BeachBagGal said:


> I love your combo of everything with this bag!


Thank you! The chain strap is a bit uncomfortable when just wearing a tshirt but should be fine once we jump into sweater weather. The leather strap that comes with it is nice, but too bulky for me.


----------



## artax two

Caspin22 said:


> The order went through, but it's now showing "backordered".  I suppose it's about 50/50 whether it will ever arrive.  We shall see!


Oh, are you serious!? Sheesh! Fingers crossed. The order not being canceled is a good thing tho.


----------



## JPsmom923

Teagaggle said:


> Slim Rogue 25
> View attachment 5190804


This is seriously amazing!  I kept seeing this as a "briefcase" and never considered it as a bag for myself.  You've changed my mind!


----------



## Teagaggle

JPsmom923 said:


> This is seriously amazing!  I kept seeing this as a "briefcase" and never considered it as a bag for myself.  You've changed my mind!


Thank you! Just note this is the small slim Rogue, nowhere near briefcase size. Check it out in the men's new arrivals.


----------



## kistae

Decided to be fancy this Sunday with an AM and PM bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Teagaggle said:


> Slim Rogue 25
> View attachment 5190804


 I can't stop staring at your picture! Your bag is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Decided to be fancy this Sunday with an AM and PM bag
> View attachment 5191752
> View attachment 5191753


RED!


----------



## americandreaming

Swinger w/ xbdy strap for a film and dinner.  Malignant!  - and I think one of the characters carries a duffle 9085!


----------



## BeachBagGal

americandreaming said:


> Swinger w/ xbdy strap for a film and dinner.  Malignant!  - and I think one of the characters carries a duffle 9085!
> 
> View attachment 5191876


Nice choice! How was the movie?


----------



## Jaidybug

I’ve been carrying my Teal Tatum whiplash tote on and off the past couple weeks. Still one of my favourite bags.


----------



## americandreaming

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice choice! How was the movie?


Thanks!  I bought it online and didn't know it'd have contrast stitching (but didn't really care about it) and then my friend, who had considered buying it too, didn't like the contrast stitching.  I decided the dark yellowness of the stitching gives it a nice fall vibe so decided to bring it out, haha!

The film has a very clever and original storyline to me as well as very gorgeous leading actors but I left the screen not  feeling as impressed or scared as I felt I should, if that makes sense.  I'm a big big big scaredy cat who enjoys horror, haha, yet I was able to actually look at the screen for the majority of the film!!!


----------



## americandreaming

Chalk dinky for lunch and shopping.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Jaidybug said:


> I’ve been carrying my Teal Tatum whiplash tote on and off the past couple weeks. Still one of my favourite bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192388


I looove this color and leather looks so yummy! ❤️


----------



## Caspin22

Jaidybug said:


> I’ve been carrying my Teal Tatum whiplash tote on and off the past couple weeks. Still one of my favourite bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192388


I'm gutted every time I remember that I sold this bag.....it's so beautiful.


----------



## Caspin22

Caspin22 said:


> The order went through, but it's now showing "backordered".  I suppose it's about 50/50 whether it will ever arrive.  We shall see!



Aaaaaaaand, I got the "order cancelled" notice this morning on the Faded Blush Tyler (even though the website still says "one left!").  I'm just not meant to have this bag.  Hopefully the Harmony I grabbed from FOS actually ships.


----------



## artax two

Caspin22 said:


> Aaaaaaaand, I got the "order cancelled" notice this morning on the Faded Blush Tyler (even though the website still says "one left!").  I'm just not meant to have this bag.  Hopefully the Harmony I grabbed from FOS actually ships.


Oh no. Im sorry! That's a bummer. Make up your flippin mind, Coach! Maybe watch the preloved sites and/or ebay.


----------



## houseof999

Station bag today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Station bag today.
> View attachment 5192843


Are you out golfing today house?


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Are you out golfing today house?


I was DH's Caddy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> I was DH's Caddy.


Your pup looks adorable in your bag too


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Your pup looks adorable in your bag too


Thank you! I'm surprised she stayed put.  She's high energy puppy! Loves running!!


----------



## meepabeep

Ms. Mason.


----------



## baghabitz34

Ivy green Rogue today


----------



## Jaidybug

BeachBagGal said:


> I looove this color and leather looks so yummy! ❤


Thank you, the leather is amazing 



Caspin22 said:


> I'm gutted every time I remember that I sold this bag.....it's so beautiful.


I hope you can find another someday. I regret selling the one I had in the nude colour and hope to find another one


----------



## vlangton

I’m carrying this fabulous City Bag from the 80s today. It was made in NYC.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I think this is called the Mini Duffle? I'm terrible with names. I like the neon orange interior and I flipped the strap around to show off the orange.


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> I think this is called the Mini Duffle? I'm terrible with names. I like the neon orange interior and I flipped the strap around to show off the orange.
> 
> View attachment 5194421
> View attachment 5194422


How have you been...I havent seen you in ages.


----------



## kistae

First ever outing with the mini Pelham zip after having her for at least 6 months


----------



## Yrelle

I’ve had this awhile but first time to be out. Twillie is covering a stain that has bugged me that’s why it’s never been carried. I was thinking of customizing it with tea roses just haven’t gotten to it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I think this is called the Mini Duffle? I'm terrible with names. I like the neon orange interior and I flipped the strap around to show off the orange.
> 
> View attachment 5194421
> View attachment 5194422


Mornin' ATB!  
I love the neon orange interior! And I like how you flipped the strap to highlight the orange.


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> First ever outing with the mini Pelham zip after having her for at least 6 months
> View attachment 5194464


 Two of my favorite things, a red bag and a beautifully designed cup of coffee!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> How have you been...I havent seen you in ages.


I good! Just been busy with work. How are you in NZ? Are you guys still in lockdown?


----------



## LadaZuri

First outing for my 1 year old (to me! LOL) Beaumont 9871!


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> I good! Just been busy with work. How are you in NZ? Are you guys still in lockdown?


Auckland is in Level 4 lockdown...rest of the country level 2 at the moment so we have freer movement...but there is now a mask mandate for retail and close quarter shops.
Hoping we go down to level 1 next week and Auckland might go down to Level 3 or 2.
WE shall see.
Its been ok ....we have been very lucky in our country so far but I think they will need to change their stratergy soon.
Parden all spelling mistakes...Im shocking with them today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Auckland is in Level 4 lockdown...rest of the country level 2 at the moment so we have freer movement...but there is now a mask mandate for retail and close quarter shops.
> Hoping we go down to level 1 next week and Auckland might go down to Level 3 or 2.
> WE shall see.
> Its been ok ....we have been very lucky in our country so far but I think they will need to change their stratergy soon.
> Parden all spelling mistakes...Im shocking with them today.


I think you are right about the need to change strategy. It seems you can't lockdown a country from Delta forever.
Glad to hear your restrictions aren't as tight as Auckland. Good luck on the levels going down Narnanz


----------



## BeachBagGal

I know you’re not supposed to wear white after Labor Day, but what about a bag? Lol. It’s still so warm out and it was perfectly themed with my black outfit for din and drinks tonite! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> I know you’re not supposed to wear white after Labor Day, but what about a bag? Lol. It’s still so warm out and it was perfectly themed with my black outfit for din and drinks tonite! ❤
> View attachment 5195437



Pretty little cutie .  I think this can be worn as winter white too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Pretty little cutie .  I think this can be worn as winter white too.


Thanks!! ❤️. I’ll go with that!


----------



## americandreaming

Watson


----------



## kistae

Loving the Ergo Flap (and frankly, most of the bags in the Ergo line)


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Loving the Ergo Flap (and frankly, most of the bags in the Ergo line)
> View attachment 5195706


I have one in toffee and it's quite nice!  My favourite ergo is my toffee 9033 because of the outside slip pocket which I turn towards my body so I can put my phone in it for super easy access.  W/ the 9025, I leave the zip slightly open and stand my phone up inside.  The excellence of exterior pockets...

The toffees were the perfect tan replacement to my camel Court as the Court is far too heavy but I filled the toffee 9034 with a lot of stuff and lugged it around London all day w/ much less aching! My strap won't stand up like yours even though it's in like new condition   Eta I don't like the way the flap looks though for some reason lol


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> I have one in toffee and it's quite nice!  My favourite ergo is my toffee 9033 because of the outside slip pocket which I turn towards my body so I can put my phone in it for super easy access.  W/ the 9025, I leave the zip slightly open and stand my phone up inside.  The excellence of exterior pockets...
> 
> The toffees were the perfect tan replacement to my camel Court as the Court is far too heavy but I filled the toffee 9034 with a lot of stuff and lugged it around London all day w/ much less aching! My strap won't stand up like yours even though it's in like new condition   Eta I don't like the way the flap looks though for some reason lol


I had a 9033 in toffee but I wasn’t ‘feeling it’ because imo some yellow toned bags make me look sallow lol. I’ve a 9025 otw so that’s exciting (even if it’s also in black). And I know what you mean about the flap but it’s kinda grown on me and I think it’s cute


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> I had a 9033 in toffee but I wasn’t ‘feeling it’ because imo some yellow toned bags make me look sallow lol. I’ve a 9025 otw so that’s exciting (even if it’s also in black). And I know what you mean about the flap but it’s kinda grown on me and I think it’s cute


I see.  I never noticed on myself because my skin is always sallow LOL!  Haha snap on the black 9025!  I love it so hope you will too x


----------



## houseof999

Tate carryall today


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Tate carryall today
> View attachment 5195840


Love this one!  Is this the larger bag, the 29?


----------



## houseof999

musiclover said:


> Love this one!  Is this the larger bag, the 29?



No it's the medium size. The 29 is bigger and the 18 is smaller.  It's the perfect size for me but they didn't make any new ones in this size.  I really would have loved it in the Amazon green solid or color block.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> No it's the medium size. The 29 is bigger and the 18 is smaller.  It's the perfect size for me but they didn't make any new ones in this size.  I really would have loved it in the Amazon green solid or color block.


100%! I really like using this style, disappointed they didn't make more regular size. I was debating getting the peach that was still available when it was 50 off and dying it, but I don't want to pay that much and still have to do the work!


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> 100%! I really like using this style, disappointed they didn't make more regular size. I was debating getting the peach that was still available when it was 50 off and dying it, but I don't want to pay that much and still have to do the work!


Oh I thought about doing the same! I will be hunting for the peach in the resale market.  I found this one in pristine  condition on eBay for $110 shipped!


----------



## americandreaming

Last night I switched from the Watson to the Sadie to run a late night errand.  Just felt like rotating, lol.


----------



## Jereni

Yrelle said:


> I’ve had this awhile but first time to be out. Twillie is covering a stain that has bugged me that’s why it’s never been carried. I was thinking of customizing it with tea roses just haven’t gotten to it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194584



The twilly looks great on this! Absolutely love it.


----------



## kistae

Not the most exciting snap but say hi to my made in Italy Court bag. It’s probably just me but it feels extra nice/well made


----------



## winter_knight

Double the fun today. The strap makes the black tabby more fun and I wear it more now.


----------



## holiday123

Colorblock tabby 26 today. Slowly downsizing my tabby collection, but this one made the cut.


----------



## houseof999

Lunch date with hubby again.


----------



## Lake Effect

kistae said:


> Not the most exciting snap but say hi to my made in Italy Court bag. It’s probably just me but it feels extra nice/well made
> View attachment 5196706


Vintage mahogany is so underrated!


----------



## Lake Effect

I need a do over!


----------



## Lake Effect

winter_knight said:


> Double the fun today. The strap makes the black tabby more fun and I wear it more now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196740





holiday123 said:


> Colorblock tabby 26 today. Slowly downsizing my tabby collection, but this one made the cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196971


As someone who leans hard towards vintage, I am really digging the chunky brass hardware / big C  action


----------



## kistae

Lake Effect said:


> Vintage mahogany is so underrated!


I totally agree! I used to think these brown shades were meh but when they’re well conditioned and nicely buffed…. !


----------



## kistae

Early breakky with the Ivy Sonoma Double Zip.


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> No it's the medium size. The 29 is bigger and the 18 is smaller.  It's the perfect size for me but they didn't make any new ones in this size.  I really would have loved it in the Amazon green solid or color block.


Thanks, house!  I’ve still got my eye on this bag but I think I’ll need the 29.  The leather is so beautiful.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Lora Carryall in confetti pink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> I know you’re not supposed to wear white after Labor Day, but what about a bag? Lol. It’s still so warm out and it was perfectly themed with my black outfit for din and drinks tonite! ❤
> View attachment 5195437


Hate that rule! I'm glad you wore your cute white bag!


----------



## americandreaming

Swinger w/ both straps for day to night - ended up being able to roll the long strap up and putting it in my jacket inside pocket lol


----------



## vlangton

Today I’m carrying this vintage Rambler in navy blue. Isn’t she adorable?


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Today I pulled out my favorite bag to look at, the beautiful Coach Parker.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> As you wish
> View attachment 5178877


I passed up one of these in a thrift store in lavender a few years ago. I've regretted it ever since. It was because I felt $18 was too much for a thrift store to be charging.


----------



## whateve

Emery


----------



## CoachMaven

For the past week I've been in my Steel Blue Rogue



Moved into my squishy large Carly in black for this week


----------



## SakuraSakura

Mini Soho Flap in Green Suede ( Leaf is the official color name.)


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5198439
> 
> Emery


Lovely color! Is the charm a current model?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Soho Patchwork Snakeskin Suede Trim Hobo... it rhymes! ✨


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Vintage Casino as the BOTD yesterday. I went to a wedding & had a lovely time! The brass hardware matched the heavy embroidery in my traditional dress & gold jewelry very well! I rarely ever get to dress like this so it was exciting lol


----------



## Yrelle

Was in line at airport security and ready to pass the scanner when the guy said “ma’am you’re forgetting something!”. I didn’t even realize I was wearing this crossbody. And that is why I changed from the heavier Court to my trusted Lunchbox. Lol!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Nolita wristlet carried as a crossbody. ❤️


----------



## Teagaggle

Mini Borough...


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My Nolita wristlet carried as a crossbody. ❤



So pretty as a crossbody . What color is this, BBG ?  Thx in advance


----------



## LadaZuri

The cooler weather has arrived and I love wearing oversized hoodies with vintage Coach crossbodies! Today was delightful little Wendie with a custom strap!


----------



## americandreaming

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Vintage Casino as the BOTD yesterday. I went to a wedding & had a lovely time! The brass hardware matched the heavy embroidery in my traditional dress & gold jewelry very well! I rarely ever get to dress like this so it was exciting lol
> 
> View attachment 5199785


I LOVE THIS PHOTOGRAPH!  Great BOTD choice; I might bring mine to work drinks next week.

Your nails look amazing too - mine have been bare for over a year and I really need to sort them out lol.


----------



## americandreaming

Swinger to dinner


----------



## Coachaddict4020

americandreaming said:


> I LOVE THIS PHOTOGRAPH!  Great BOTD choice; I might bring mine to work drinks next week.
> 
> Your nails look amazing too - mine have been bare for over a year and I really need to sort them out lol.



Thanks! I think the last time I got them done was before the pandemic started lol, it’s been too long! I only do shellac, I don’t like how much the nail techs grind my nails when they do acrylic- it hurts!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> So pretty as a crossbody . What color is this, BBG ?  Thx in advance


Thx! It’s Dark Mineral. I love this color and hardware combo! I wish I had another bag in this color.  I’m using the thin leather black Coach strap they are selling on their site.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Say bye bye to tea rose Dinky


----------



## MiniMabel

SakuraSakura said:


> Say bye bye to tea rose Dinky



Bye bye?


----------



## americandreaming

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Thanks! I think the last time I got them done was before the pandemic started lol, it’s been too long! I only do shellac, I don’t like how much the nail techs grind my nails when they do acrylic- it hurts!


I like shellac, so easy to remove yet stays on the natural nail so much longer than polish.  I have my own gel polish set but haven't used it since before the pandemic and apparently its shelf life is over but the customer service refuses to write me back loool.  Going to go out and get them done or just apply regular polish when I have time lmao.


----------



## LadaZuri

Celebrating a bit of covid weight loss with my Madison Biltmore today. What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Lucyblue13

LadaZuri said:


> Celebrating a bit of covid weight loss with my Madison Biltmore today. What a beautiful bag!
> View attachment 5200933



The more I look at this bag, the more I think I *need* it. It's like a beefy Regina.


----------



## Lucyblue13

I've been carrying one of my Basic Bags the last few days. Trying to decide what to switch into.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> View attachment 5198439
> 
> Emery


I like the bag charm you got for her!


----------



## LadaZuri

Lucyblue13 said:


> The more I look at this bag, the more I think I *need* it. It's like a beefy Regina.



Yes, there's more room in the Biltmore. I think it is a great "special occasion" or date night bag!


----------



## Iamminda

LadaZuri said:


> Celebrating a bit of covid weight loss with my Madison Biltmore today. What a beautiful bag!
> View attachment 5200933



This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Loving this gunmetal gal


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Loving this gunmetal gal
> 
> View attachment 5201010


Ooh! What's the name of this beauty? Reminds me of my favorite Emery


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Loving this gunmetal gal
> 
> View attachment 5201010



What a showstopper!


----------



## kistae

Enjoying the crisp morning air with my NYC City bag ~


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Loving this gunmetal gal
> 
> View attachment 5201010


I love the color of this metallic gunmetal! It has such a nonchalant emo glam vibe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LadaZuri said:


> Celebrating a bit of covid weight loss with my Madison Biltmore today. What a beautiful bag!
> View attachment 5200933


This is such a cute red bag!
And congrats on your covid weight loss!


----------



## SakuraSakura

MiniMabel said:


> Bye bye?



I sold it this morning!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .  Guess I was a metal girl today .

ATB -- This is the discontinued Chaise.  Similar size to the larger Emery which I have.  Between the two, I like this one a little better because to me, it is less structured than the Emery and easier to pack stuff inside without it looking too bulgy.  But the Chaise comes with a thin strap though — I removed the original strap and replaced it with a different Coach strap in the exact same color.  



Sunshine mama said:


> I love the color of this metallic gunmetal! It has such a nonchalant emo glam vibe!





Addicted to bags said:


> Ooh! What's the name of this beauty? Reminds me of my favorite Emery






JenJBS said:


> What a showstopper!


----------



## americandreaming

Beautiful black Casino to accompany a poorly presented (but I tried), stressed out, hangry me to work.


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> Beautiful black Casino to accompany a poorly presented (but I tried), stressed out, hangry me to work.
> 
> View attachment 5201352


My day is slowly improving!


----------



## RuedeNesle

LadaZuri said:


> Celebrating a bit of covid weight loss with my Madison Biltmore today. What a beautiful bag!
> View attachment 5200933



  


Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cute red bag!
> And congrats on your covid weight loss!


What she said!


----------



## LadaZuri

Today I went with a girlfriend to view waterfront properties and wore my skinny clothes and my bottle green Bella Court!


----------



## kistae

First outing with the organizer pouch and Sheridan wallet today. She looks like the taller and more organised sister of the shoulder pouch


----------



## valv54

My first day of fall, tangerine vintage pocket purse


----------



## kistae

Dinner with the Cooper. These roasted chestnut mochis were YUMMY.


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Dinner with the Cooper. These roasted chestnut mochis were YUMMY.
> View attachment 5202634


Is it red?

eta considering carrying mine out for the first time this weekend


----------



## MrsGAM

First bag of fall! Love this gigantic Mahogany Duffle Sac!


----------



## vlangton

Today I’m carrying this beautiful vintage Stewardess bag. The leather is insanely soft!!! I love this classic bag!


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> Is it red?
> 
> eta considering carrying mine out for the first time this weekend


Yes! Yours is in BT if I recall correctly. Carry it! The shape is so cute!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

LadaZuri said:


> Today I went with a girlfriend to view waterfront properties and wore my skinny clothes and my bottle green Bella Court!
> 
> View attachment 5202367


Great outfit and you look fabulous!


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Yes! Yours is in BT if I recall correctly. Carry it! The shape is so cute!


Mine's mango!


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> Mine's mango!


Oh my bad. Carry it soon! It’d be a great pop of colour


----------



## JenJBS

valv54 said:


> My first day of fall, tangerine vintage pocket purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202602



Such a pretty color!


----------



## Iamminda

kistae said:


> Dinner with the Cooper. These roasted chestnut mochis were YUMMY.
> View attachment 5202634



Yum!  I love mochis but never had/seen roasted chestnut ones.  You have great food and drinks where you live.


----------



## LadaZuri

Playing with different mod shots      with my perfect for fall, tangerine Geometric Clutch!  Then off to see another oceanfront property with my girlfriend!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Cold Coke on a fall day.


----------



## americandreaming

Chalk Dinky to dinner w/ a close friend who I won't see until probably Christmas.


----------



## JenJBS

Swinger20 on this lovely fall day!


----------



## katev

Fall is here so I've moved into my Legacy Thompson Julia Hobo 11376 from 2008 in Chestnut with Brass Hardware. I am carrying my natural Poppy Whipstitch Wallet 47042. I love this bag!


----------



## NikkiTheVet

LadaZuri said:


> Playing with different mod shots      with my perfect for fall, tangerine Geometric Clutch!  Then off to see another oceanfront property with my girlfriend!
> 
> View attachment 5202960


Looking good, my friend!!


----------



## Lucyblue13

LadaZuri said:


> Playing with different mod shots      with my perfect for fall, tangerine Geometric Clutch!  Then off to see another oceanfront property with my girlfriend!
> 
> View attachment 5202960



You look fabulous!


----------



## Lucyblue13

kistae said:


> First outing with the organizer pouch and Sheridan wallet today. She looks like the taller and more organised sister of the shoulder pouch
> View attachment 5202544


 
Organizer pouch? I don't think I'm familiar with that. What is the style number?


----------



## Iamminda

Today


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely color! Is the charm a current model?


Thank you! The charm is from a long time ago. There were 4 different flowers and they were highly sought after. I bought mine second hand and paid a lot more than retail!


----------



## whateve

LadaZuri said:


> Celebrating a bit of covid weight loss with my Madison Biltmore today. What a beautiful bag!
> View attachment 5200933


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I like the bag charm you got for her!


Thank you! I was amazed at how well the colors matched.


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> First outing with the organizer pouch and Sheridan wallet today. She looks like the taller and more organised sister of the shoulder pouch
> View attachment 5202544


I'm so jealous! I've wanted one of these ever since I found it in a catalog.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203224



Lovely purse, and baby Yoda is a cute addition!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203224


Yoda looks so cute in there!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203224


Awwww. So fun and cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203224


Peek a boo. How cute! ❤️


----------



## kistae

Iamminda said:


> Yum!  I love mochis but never had/seen roasted chestnut ones.  You have great food and drinks where you live.


Haha it was a Thursday treat cos work’s been hectic. This dessert makes me miss Japan tho 



Lucyblue13 said:


> Organizer pouch? I don't think I'm familiar with that. What is the style number?


It’s style 9645 from the NYC era nicely rehabbed by another TPF lady. I can actually wear it crossbody so that’s cool 



Also, toting another Ergo this beautiful Friday


----------



## kistae

whateve said:


> I'm so jealous! I've wanted one of these ever since I found it in a catalog.


I lucked out with this one for sure. I must say the many pockets do add weight to her so that’s something to note about this style


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks .  I am real glad I decided to keep this little guy (since I am not used to such a big bag charm).




JenJBS said:


> Lovely purse, and baby Yoda is a cute addition!





whateve said:


> Yoda looks so cute in there!





Sunshine mama said:


> Awwww. So fun and cute!





BeachBagGal said:


> Peek a boo. How cute! ❤


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203224


That bag was made for him.  This is my favorite look with your Baby Yoda so far! He is so cute peeking out of the pocket!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203224


So cute! It looks like you're in the passenger seat. Did you and Yoda let DH tag along again?


----------



## luxmom31

I have the pink tabby top handle 20 and I'm obsessed


----------



## moissydan98

got my little mushroom charm with me today


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you .  I am also loving this bag for carrying/showcasing Baby Yoda.  And yep, DH (third wheel  ) tagged along yesterday.




tealocean said:


> That bag was made for him.  This is my favorite look with your Baby Yoda so far! He is so cute peeking out of the pocket!





RuedeNesle said:


> So cute! It looks like you're in the passenger seat. Did you and Yoda let DH tag along again?


----------



## americandreaming

Sadie to dinner and drinks


----------



## Lucyblue13

kistae said:


> Haha it was a Thursday treat cos work’s been hectic. This dessert makes me miss Japan tho
> 
> 
> It’s style 9645 from the NYC era nicely rehabbed by another TPF lady. I can actually wear it crossbody so that’s cool
> View attachment 5203275
> 
> 
> Also, toting another Ergo this beautiful Friday
> View attachment 5203276



Thank you!


----------



## Lucyblue13

It felt like a good day to pull out Mitchell. It never looks green in photos! I also cracked the glass on my phone that covers the lens and flash, so now every pic I take is even more awful than usual


----------



## Molly0

My little red compartment bag is now my little black compartment bag (with strap replacement).   Still has a red interior tho.


----------



## LadaZuri

Molly0 said:


> My little red compartment bag is now my little black compartment bag (with strap replacement).   Still has a red interior tho.
> View attachment 5204335
> View attachment 5204336
> View attachment 5204337



Looks fabulous!!!


----------



## kistae

Molly0 said:


> My little red compartment bag is now my little black compartment bag (with strap replacement).   Still has a red interior tho.
> View attachment 5204335
> View attachment 5204336
> View attachment 5204337


The punk rock vibes are strong with this bag


----------



## Molly0

LadaZuri said:


> Looks fabulous!!!





kistae said:


> The punk rock vibes are strong with this bag


 Thank you! It’s kinda fun.


----------



## Naminé

ergo 33


----------



## artax two

Molly0 said:


> My little red compartment bag is now my little black compartment bag (with strap replacement).   Still has a red interior tho.
> View attachment 5204335
> View attachment 5204336
> View attachment 5204337


I did this with a Christie! I kept her red on the inside of her inner zip pocket. Her "unmentionable" peeks out every once in a while when I use her pocket.


----------



## Molly0

artax two said:


> I did this with a Christie! I kept her red on the inside of her inner zip pocket. Her "unmentionable" peeks out every once in a while when I use her pocket.


Haha. Are there pics?


----------



## kistae

Tea time with the BT Court bag.


----------



## americandreaming

Cooper!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> My little red compartment bag is now my little black compartment bag (with strap replacement).   Still has a red interior tho.
> View attachment 5204335
> View attachment 5204336
> View attachment 5204337


You know I LOVE red bags but I have to admit I love how this turned out! And the red lining looks great with the black exterior! Great job!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> You know I LOVE red bags but I have to admit I love how this turned out! And the red lining looks great with the black exterior! Great job!


Thank you Rue!


----------



## artax two

Molly0 said:


> Haha. Are there pics?



Pics of the interior pocket are in Post 3 near the bottom. But if youre interested in the entire dye process, I've linked all 3 posts. 

I wish I'd kept the entire interior red like yours. But I'd already made a large swipe with the dye inside before the idea dawned on me. I love yours! 





__





						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

I think approx 40 dollars. She apparently paid hundreds for it only to realise it's quite hard to rehab. So I'm trying to figure out if it's sth I can handle (pun not intended lol). Would it be something I could ask a cobbler to do? My last sewing endeavours were in Home Econs classes and I...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








__





						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

I think approx 40 dollars. She apparently paid hundreds for it only to realise it's quite hard to rehab. So I'm trying to figure out if it's sth I can handle (pun not intended lol). Would it be something I could ask a cobbler to do? My last sewing endeavours were in Home Econs classes and I...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








__





						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

Post 3 of 3  16. In some direct lighting, it looks like this. I am perfectly happy with this. A SLIGHT red tinge but nothing that most people would even notice unless they were told about it.   17. In the shade, in the car, or indoors, it looks like this. I am thrilled when it looks like this. A...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Teagaggle

Taupe Cashin 22


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> That bag was made for him.  This is my favorite look with your Baby Yoda so far! He is so cute peeking out of the pocket!


+1!
Yes.  This bag was totally made for Baby Yoda!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thank you .  I am also loving this bag for carrying/showcasing Baby Yoda.  And yep, DH (third wheel  ) tagged along yesterday.


Awww. You're so nice to your hubby!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Taupe Cashin 22
> View attachment 5204749


Dang! 
Such a slick bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

daniellainez67 said:


> got my little mushroom charm with me today
> View attachment 5203852


That charm is EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> So cute! It looks like you're in the passenger seat. Did you and Yoda let DH tag along again?


You are so funny!!
LOLOLOL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> Tea time with the BT Court bag.
> View attachment 5204626


You have the best times with your Coach bags!!!
Always having yummy coffee and yummy sweets!!!


----------



## Molly0

artax two said:


> Pics of the interior pocket are in Post 3 near the bottom. But if youre interested in the entire dye process, I've linked all 3 posts.
> 
> I wish I'd kept the entire interior red like yours. But I'd already made a large swipe with the dye inside before the idea dawned on me. I love yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
> 
> 
> I think approx 40 dollars. She apparently paid hundreds for it only to realise it's quite hard to rehab. So I'm trying to figure out if it's sth I can handle (pun not intended lol). Would it be something I could ask a cobbler to do? My last sewing endeavours were in Home Econs classes and I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
> 
> 
> I think approx 40 dollars. She apparently paid hundreds for it only to realise it's quite hard to rehab. So I'm trying to figure out if it's sth I can handle (pun not intended lol). Would it be something I could ask a cobbler to do? My last sewing endeavours were in Home Econs classes and I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
> 
> 
> Post 3 of 3  16. In some direct lighting, it looks like this. I am perfectly happy with this. A SLIGHT red tinge but nothing that most people would even notice unless they were told about it.   17. In the shade, in the car, or indoors, it looks like this. I am thrilled when it looks like this. A...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks for sharing that!
Dying leather bags is not for the faint of heart.  That is for sure!  Like you I dyed because of a mark that persisted no matter what and I went through a similar process.  That poor girl sat in my closet without even a strap for years at one point in time. I would pull her out occasionally and attempt yet another coat of “Fiebings” .   I first posted her on the “Coach Identify this” thread in 2017!   Now I am finally at peace with her and happy to carry her.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> You have the best times with your Coach bags!!!
> Always having yummy coffee and yummy sweets!!!



Agree .  I live/eat/drink vicariously through Kistae.


----------



## artax two

Molly0 said:


> Thanks for sharing that!
> Dying leather bags is not for the faint of heart.  That is for sure!  Like you I dyed because of a mark that persisted no matter what and I went through a similar process.  That poor girl sat in my closet without even a strap for years at one point in time. I would pull her out occasionally and attempt yet another coat of “Fiebings” .   I first posted her on the “Coach Identify this” thread in 2017!   Now I am finally at peace with her and happy to carry her.


I hear ya. I don't like dying bags unless it absolutely necessary so that I will carry it. It's no afternoon project either. Takes a full weekend at least. I'm glad you were able to give her a new lease on life! And you'll be able to think of the love you gave her every time you carry her.


----------



## KaliDaisy

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203224


 Where is the baby Yoda from?? ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Iamminda

KaliDaisy said:


> Where is the baby Yoda from?? ADORABLE!!!



Thanks.  I got it from the Disney store through Amazon (free Amazon prime shipping) — just search “Baby Yoda Bag Charm”.  The return label on the package actually said The Disney Store in FL.  It was available directly on the Disney online site but I didn’t want to pay for shipping.   btw I added the chain to the clasp.  Also, it’s a big charm (about 6 inches from ear to ear  )


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Saturday .  This chair at Costco seemed like a good place to plop down my bag for a pic.


----------



## kistae

rocking the Prairie in red this Sunday morning


----------



## SakuraSakura

daniellainez67 said:


> got my little mushroom charm with me today
> View attachment 5203852



These soho flaps are due for a resurgence! I should've picked this guy up when I saw it thrifting... oh regret


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> rocking the Prairie in red this Sunday morning
> View attachment 5205445


  Rock on!


----------



## Lake Effect

Out thrifting yesterday with this old girl!


----------



## amberquamme

Gray Beat Bag


----------



## kistae

Two views of the Bleecker tote today. I’d never get over how comfy the vintage Coach bag handles are to hold. They don’t cut into your hands when your bag is heavy


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Two views of the Bleecker tote today. I’d never get over how comfy the vintage Coach bag handles are to hold. They don’t cut into your hands when your bag is heavy
> View attachment 5206489
> View attachment 5206490


  Two nice views of one beautiful bag! I love when handles are comfortable.


----------



## moissydan98

SakuraSakura said:


> These soho flaps are due for a resurgence! I should've picked this guy up when I saw it thrifting... oh regret


they're the best! i have another one in khaki signature with suede


----------



## moissydan98

khaki soho with my lil mushy charm, also wearing this charm bracelet


----------



## LadaZuri

kistae said:


> Two views of the Bleecker tote today. I’d never get over how comfy the vintage Coach bag handles are to hold. They don’t cut into your hands when your bag is heavy
> View attachment 5206489
> View attachment 5206490



What a beauty! I love the leather of the Bleeker bags and that red is gorgeous!!!

@kistae, you have the most extraordinary vintage bag collection!!!


----------



## Yrelle

Devon borrowing Willis’ strap for today. Somebody cut the poor thing’s strap to make it a shoulder bag so I just took it off.


----------



## kistae

LadaZuri said:


> What a beauty! I love the leather of the Bleeker bags and that red is gorgeous!!!
> 
> @kistae, you have the most extraordinary vintage bag collection!!!


Haha thank you! the collection is getting a tad out of hand (see pic below for reference) so I’m slowly but surely moving out bags that don’t see enough use and/or don’t ‘spark joy’ anymore. I also need to figure out the best way to store some bags so they don’t lose their shape etc.


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Haha thank you! the collection is getting a tad out of hand (see pic below for reference) so I’m slowly but surely moving out bags that don’t see enough use and/or don’t ‘spark joy’ anymore. I also need to figure out the best way to store some bags so they don’t lose their shape etc.
> View attachment 5207436


I would be very happy to rehome some!  Haha


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> I would be very happy to rehome some!  Haha


Lol feel free to FYI me on any styles you’re interested in and I’ll keep you in mind if I’ve one to rehome  

in other news, today’s a horribly rainy day so I’m toting the Roswell ~


----------



## Purse Chakra

Quinn with the strap she comes with, plus a Dinky strap


----------



## americandreaming

Purse Chakra said:


> Quinn with the strap she comes with, plus a Dinky strap
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207635


That's so pretty!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> I've been enjoying my Legacy Colorblock Leather Rory North South Satchel in Camel, Brass, Multi. The style number is 19902 B4 C8 and it was released in 2012. I've decorated it with the Ice Cream Cone fob 93171 sv mc to help me enjoy the summer weather!
> 
> View attachment 5169520



Love this collection!


kistae said:


> Carrying my NYC Courier today! Bringing her to see her other Coach buddies at the vintage Coach pop up store in Singapore
> View attachment 5171298


Love the Courier bag.



Coachaddict4020 said:


> BOTD & OOTD cause Im really digging my shirt lol:
> 
> Vintage grey Legacy Rambler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171910
> View attachment 5171907


Great bag! Twins. 


americandreaming said:


> 9033 maiden voyage for my post-exams food and drinks day!  I love the front pocket so much.
> 
> View attachment 5177568


Love this bag! Ergo bags are amazing. British Tan is one of my favorite vintage colors.


Sunshine mama said:


> Coach circle bag with my Franken chain.
> View attachment 5178535
> View attachment 5178536


Love this bag. You straps are great. Bag twin.


Roro said:


> NYC glued in registration number duffle sac in FLANNEL GREY!  One of my favorites!  Featuring Woodstock, new from the outlet this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5178661


The duffle is amazing. This color is great. 


Teagaggle said:


> Slim Rogue 25. Not married to this scarf & charm combo at all...more pairing needed!
> View attachment 5178745


Slim Brief is so cute. I have the JMB version. I would like one in the blue color. Scarf and bag charm looks good.


houseof999 said:


> Coach flower keychain on bright MK for this gloomy rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179378


This bag and bag charm combo look great. Twins on charm.


CoachMaven said:


> Brought out my Prarie Rivets Rogue today. I really wish they'd have kept the 30 size, it is my favorite
> View attachment 5185338


This was my most used Rogue when I went into the office. I love the color and rivets.


LadaZuri said:


> First outing for my 1 year old (to me! LOL) Beaumont 9871!
> 
> View attachment 5194956


Gorgeous! Love vintage Coach. I have a mahogony Beaumont.


whateve said:


> View attachment 5198439
> 
> Emery


Cute little bag. Bag charm is perfect.


LadaZuri said:


> Today I went with a girlfriend to view waterfront properties and wore my skinny clothes and my bottle green Bella Court!
> 
> View attachment 5202367


Gorgeous! Love the Bella Court bag. I need to find one. I have several Plaza bags, but need one like this too.


MrsGAM said:


> First bag of fall! Love this gigantic Mahogany Duffle Sac!
> View attachment 5202668


Gorgeous! Love all the characteristics of the leather.


katev said:


> Fall is here so I've moved into my Legacy Thompson Julia Hobo 11376 from 2008 in Chestnut with Brass Hardware. I am carrying my natural Poppy Whipstitch Wallet 47042. I love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5203191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203192


Beautiful bag. Love the bag and wallet combo. Thanks for always providing style # and details.


kistae said:


> rocking the Prairie in red this Sunday morning
> View attachment 5205445


Love the Prairie bag. It was a good work bag for me back in the day. I even had a matching briefcase.


kistae said:


> Two views of the Bleecker tote today. I’d never get over how comfy the vintage Coach bag handles are to hold. They don’t cut into your hands when your bag is heavy
> View attachment 5206489
> View attachment 5206490


Beautiful red bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday .  This chair at Costco seemed like a good place to plop down my bag for a pic.
> 
> View attachment 5205385


Another lovely Costco/ bag photo!!!
I'm curious to find out if you let your hubby tag along, and if so, what he said this time.


----------



## baghabitz34

Charlie today


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Another lovely Costco/ bag photo!!!
> I'm curious to find out if you let your hubby tag along, and if so, what he said this time.



Thanks .  This was actually on the same day he made that snarky comment in the car.  I went off to look for Dearfoam slippers by myself and spotted this empty chair nearby that was begging for someone to take it’s picture .


----------



## Iamminda

kistae said:


> Lol feel free to FYI me on any styles you’re interested in and I’ll keep you in mind if I’ve one to rehome
> 
> in other news, today’s a horribly rainy day so I’m toting the Roswell ~
> View attachment 5207634



Three scoops of yummy ice cream seem like a perfect rainy day treat


----------



## artax two

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5207756
> 
> Charlie today


Oh my. This Charlie in black is to. die. for.


----------



## Iamminda

I jazzed up my Jes today .  (Minda Pearl strikes again )


----------



## kistae

Starting the day with Miss Chelsea in putty. She’s very similar to the Lenox so I’d say owning either one works


----------



## Lee22

Beat bag today


----------



## Narnanz

Lee22 said:


> Beat bag today
> 
> View attachment 5208249


that colour is fabulous!!


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> Lol feel free to FYI me on any styles you’re interested in and I’ll keep you in mind if I’ve one to rehome
> 
> in other news, today’s a horribly rainy day so I’m toting the Roswell ~
> View attachment 5207634


This is making me wish I still had my Roswell. It was green!


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> Starting the day with Miss Chelsea in putty. She’s very similar to the Lenox so I’d say owning either one works
> View attachment 5208205


This is a style I've never come across. Now I want one!


----------



## whateve

Cashin 22.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I jazzed up my Jes today .  (Minda Pearl strikes again )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208219


Cute and classy!! ❤️


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> View attachment 5208256
> 
> Cashin 22.


Such a great colour!!

Again with all the fabulous vibrant colours.....now I want a bright one.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 5208256
> 
> Cashin 22.


Love this color!


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color!





Narnanz said:


> Such a great colour!!
> 
> Again with all the fabulous vibrant colours.....now I want a bright one.


Thank you! I love this bag! I resisted at first because I thought the color was too close to my Emery. This is a great style.


----------



## Lee22

Narnanz said:


> that colour is fabulous!!


Thanks I liked it so much I grabbed the clutch in the same color but sent back because it would have been shelfware…


----------



## kistae

whateve said:


> This is making me wish I still had my Roswell. It was green!


Aww I think I’ve come across it on TPF. It was cute! 



whateve said:


> This is a style I've never come across. Now I want one!


Haha yay! It’s really really roomy and the thick strap is great. I decided to get it in a lighter shade so the buckle and stitching details can be seen clearly. Loving it


----------



## Naminé

kistae said:


> Lol feel free to FYI me on any styles you’re interested in and I’ll keep you in mind if I’ve one to rehome
> 
> in other news, today’s a horribly rainy day so I’m toting the Roswell ~


Such a cool bag! That ice cream shop is super pretty, too.


----------



## kistae

Naminé said:


> Such a cool bag! That ice cream shop is super pretty, too.


Haha yes it’s designed so one can take Instagram-able photos


----------



## Naminé

kistae said:


> Haha yes it’s designed so one can take Instagram-able photos



Love it so much!! You are so lucky!


----------



## americandreaming

Mango Cooper


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I jazzed up my Jes today .  (Minda Pearl strikes again )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208219


I can't tell if this is pink or red. It looks more like red. Either way it gets  points for it's beauty, especially with the Minda pearls. Hee Haw!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5208256
> 
> Cashin 22.


Wow what a beauty!
The color is simply gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I jazzed up my Jes today .  (Minda Pearl strikes again )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208219


It's so cute! Is that pearl in the middle your creation??


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my Bonnie Cashin for Coach Skinny Tote on honor of Bonnie Cashin’s birthday yesterday!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  RN — this is the back side of my red heart bag (not sure if you remember that one).  SSSSM — that center pearl is a decorative brooch clip on thing from an old faux pearl necklace.



BeachBagGal said:


> Cute and classy!! ❤






RuedeNesle said:


> I can't tell if this is pink or red. It looks more like red. Either way it gets  points for it's beauty, especially with the Minda pearls. Hee Haw!






Sunshine mama said:


> It's so cute! Is that pearl in the middle your creation??


----------



## Yrelle

Regina’s mom, the Manor.


----------



## vlangton

Today I’m carrying this beautiful gray Court bag. The leather is so buttery soft!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies .  RN — this is the back side of my red heart bag (not sure if you remember that one).  SSSSM — that center pearl is a decorative brooch clip on thing from an old faux pearl necklace.


Hi Minda! I do remember the red heart bag and that was what was confusing me because I didn't see the heart and I thought you had something similar to this in pink. I like your back side! (Well, not _your_ backside. The bag's.  )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dear ladies and gents,  I don't know where to ask,  and I don't know if there's a dedicated thread for my question, so here's the question.  Should I put the sticker on the bag or not? 
The direction  says it's a one time use sticker,  and that Coach is not responsible for any leather damage. 
Yes? No?


----------



## amberquamme

Buttercup Rogue 25


----------



## artax two

Sunshine mama said:


> Dear ladies and gents,  I don't know where to ask,  and I don't know if there's a dedicated thread for my question, so here's the question.  Should I put the sticker on the bag or not?
> The direction  says it's a one time use sticker,  and that Coach is not responsible for any leather damage.
> Yes? No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208976
> View attachment 5208979


My opinion : No! This pink beauty is too perfect, just as it is.


----------



## JenJBS

artax two said:


> My opinion : No! This pink beauty is too perfect, just as it is.



Agreed. And they wouldn't put that disclaimer if there wasn't a chance it could damage the leather.


----------



## JenJBS

Madison Hailey.


----------



## whateve

MrsGAM said:


> Using my Bonnie Cashin for Coach Skinny Tote on honor of Bonnie Cashin’s birthday yesterday!
> View attachment 5208674


I didn't know it was Cashin's birthday! I carried my appropriate Cashin 22. The color of your bag and the condition is amazing!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Dear ladies and gents,  I don't know where to ask,  and I don't know if there's a dedicated thread for my question, so here's the question.  Should I put the sticker on the bag or not?
> The direction  says it's a one time use sticker,  and that Coach is not responsible for any leather damage.
> Yes? No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208976
> View attachment 5208979


Another vote for no! It's so perfect the way it is!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Madison Hailey.
> View attachment 5209078


You already know I love all your beautiful purple bags!! But this pumpkin is so cute!!!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow what a beauty!
> The color is simply gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

vintage collegiate bag


----------



## americandreaming

Sunshine mama said:


> Dear ladies and gents,  I don't know where to ask,  and I don't know if there's a dedicated thread for my question, so here's the question.  Should I put the sticker on the bag or not?
> The direction  says it's a one time use sticker,  and that Coach is not responsible for any leather damage.
> Yes? No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208976
> View attachment 5208979





artax two said:


> My opinion : No! This pink beauty is too perfect, just as it is.





JenJBS said:


> Agreed. And they wouldn't put that disclaimer if there wasn't a chance it could damage the leather.





whateve said:


> Another vote for no! It's so perfect the way it is!



Agreed!!!



whateve said:


> View attachment 5209082
> 
> 
> vintage collegiate bag


Beautiful!!!  Where did you go with it?

I like how your leather looks super smooth. My grey is like that but my putty one on the way's flap is naturally wrinkled up and it's a pretty pebbling but I do prefer flat and smooth lol.

I keep messing my grey one up and I'm waiting on my two others so I've been desperate to carry one.  I really want to finalise my grey asap and possibly carry it to dinner and drinks on Friday!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> You already know I love all your beautiful purple bags!! But this pumpkin is so cute!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!   I have that pumpkin in three sizes - this is the large; also have medium and small, which will being showing up...


----------



## kistae

Mini ergo in toffee (I think). It’s tiny enough that I can get away with the yellow tones that imo are unflattering on me


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Agreed!!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!  Where did you go with it?
> 
> I like how your leather looks super smooth. My grey is like that but my putty one on the way's flap is naturally wrinkled up and it's a pretty pebbling but I do prefer flat and smooth lol.
> 
> I keep messing my grey one up and I'm waiting on my two others so I've been desperate to carry one.  I really want to finalise my grey asap and possibly carry it to dinner and drinks on Friday!


Thanks! I went out to lunch, then to a hardware store to look at cabinet and floor options for our new kitchen. I like when the leather is super smooth too. Once I had a vintage bag that was in new condition with a lot of pebbling. Someone suggested that they get smoother with use. This one has water spots. I don't know how I missed seeing that before the dunk or if I somehow caused it. I've been thinking about redunking but it is hard to get motivated to do so.


----------



## oldbag

Sunshine mama said:


> Dear ladies and gents,  I don't know where to ask,  and I don't know if there's a dedicated thread for my question, so here's the question.  Should I put the sticker on the bag or not?
> The direction  says it's a one time use sticker,  and that Coach is not responsible for any leather damage.
> Yes? No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208976
> View attachment 5208979


Looking like that I would say yes.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Dear ladies and gents,  I don't know where to ask,  and I don't know if there's a dedicated thread for my question, so here's the question.  Should I put the sticker on the bag or not?
> The direction  says it's a one time use sticker,  and that Coach is not responsible for any leather damage.
> Yes? No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208976
> View attachment 5208979


You should turn the sticker into a bag charm.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Dear ladies and gents,  I don't know where to ask,  and I don't know if there's a dedicated thread for my question, so here's the question.  Should I put the sticker on the bag or not?
> The direction  says it's a one time use sticker,  and that Coach is not responsible for any leather damage.
> Yes? No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208976
> View attachment 5208979



Late to this post but I love love love this bag as is so if it were me, I would not do it.  (Besides, when you get tired of this bag and you want to give it to me, I prefer it as is )


----------



## BeachBagGal

kistae said:


> Haha yes it’s designed so one can take Instagram-able photos
> View attachment 5208341


That’s awesome! Saw that in the background of previous photo and was curious.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MrsGAM said:


> Using my Bonnie Cashin for Coach Skinny Tote on honor of Bonnie Cashin’s birthday yesterday!
> View attachment 5208674


What a beauty! What year is this bag?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Dear ladies and gents,  I don't know where to ask,  and I don't know if there's a dedicated thread for my question, so here's the question.  Should I put the sticker on the bag or not?
> The direction  says it's a one time use sticker,  and that Coach is not responsible for any leather damage.
> Yes? No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208976
> View attachment 5208979


I say no to the sticker on this particular bag.  She looks happy naked. Hehe


----------



## Sunshine mama

artax two said:


> My opinion : No! This pink beauty is too perfect, just as it is.


Thank you!


JenJBS said:


> Agreed. And they wouldn't put that disclaimer if there wasn't a chance it could damage the leather.


Thank you!


whateve said:


> Another vote for no! It's so perfect the way it is!


Thank you!


americandreaming said:


> Agreed!!!


Thank you!


oldbag said:


> Looking like that I would say yes.


Thank you! I love the way it looks, but I have decided not to for now. 


shoes+handbags said:


> You should turn the sticker into a bag charm.


I think I will do that!


Iamminda said:


> Late to this post but I love love love this bag as is so if it were me, I would not do it.  (Besides, when you get tired of this bag and you want to give it to me, I prefer it as is )


Thank you! I'll let you know if I get tired of this beautiful pink bag. 

Thank you for all your input everyone!  I was about 75% sure that I was going to put the sticker on, but I have decided against it after hearing the overwhelming "no".


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> I say no to the sticker on this particular bag.  She looks happy naked. Hehe


Thank you! I'll keep her in her birthday suit.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Dear ladies and gents,  I don't know where to ask,  and I don't know if there's a dedicated thread for my question, so here's the question.  Should I put the sticker on the bag or not?
> The direction  says it's a one time use sticker,  and that Coach is not responsible for any leather damage.
> Yes? No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208976
> View attachment 5208979


I say NO too. Bag is perfect on it's own and easier to accessorize (which is your favorite hobby  ) without the sticker IMO.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! I love the way it looks, but I have decided not to for now.
> 
> I think I will do that!
> 
> Thank you! I'll let you know if I get tired of this beautiful pink bag.
> 
> Thank you for all your input everyone!  I was about 75% sure that I was going to put the sticker on, but I have decided against it after hearing the overwhelming "no".


I have to say, my gut reaction (and yes late to the party) was *YES* based on your fun unicorn vibe  I'm not even a fan of the Coach Disney stuff.
I don't mind being the outlier. I know you will enjoy that fab pink regardless.


----------



## kistae

Catching up on some work (and dessert) outside with the Colebrooke. Credit goes to my husband for propping up the bag with his hand


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> I have to say, my gut reaction (and yes late to the party) was *YES* based on your fun unicorn vibe  I'm not even a fan of the Coach Disney stuff.
> I don't mind being the outlier. I know you will enjoy that fab pink regardless.


Dear Lake Effect,
My decision peace has just been interrupted by your comment  . Now I feel like I'm back to squre one! What to do!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> Catching up on some work (and dessert) outside with the Colebrooke. Credit goes to my husband for propping up the bag with his hand
> View attachment 5209494


Awesome bag, awesome dessert, and awesome hubby!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> Dear Lake Effect,
> My decision peace has just been interrupted by your comment  . Now I feel like I'm back to squre one! What to do!!!


Oh my! My dear, you are your own beautiful purse experience!
Let none of here detract you from being true to your best purse self. Which you do so well!
Find your quiet inner purse place, take several deep breaths . . . .


----------



## Egel

Sunshine mama said:


> Dear Lake Effect,
> My decision peace has just been interrupted by your comment  . Now I feel like I'm back to squre one! What to do!!!


Step away from the sticker........ and no baggy get's hurt


----------



## MrsGAM

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty! What year is this bag?


From the 1970s, when Bonnie Cashin was working with Coach! It has the Bonnie Cashin metal tag (it's missing the fabric Coach tag) and the striped Mexican lining without the black lines in-between the colors. I adore it, but I also want to get the later version, made after Bonnie Cashin left Coach, that's unlined and with longer handles.


----------



## IntheOcean

kistae said:


> Catching up on some work (and dessert) outside with the Colebrooke. Credit goes to my husband for propping up the bag with his hand
> View attachment 5209494


Lovely bag and sumptuous dessert!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I say NO too. Bag is perfect on it's own and easier to accessorize (which is your favorite hobby  ) without the sticker IMO.


That is true! It definitely will be easier to accessorize without the sticker. 


Lake Effect said:


> Oh my! My dear, you are your own beautiful purse experience!
> Let none of here detract you from being true to your best purse self. Which you do so well!
> Find your quiet inner purse place, take several deep breaths . . . .


Purse peace WAS my plan.


Egel said:


> Step away from the sticker........ and no baggy get's hurt


LOL!!! 
For now,  I'll leave her alone,  walk away from the sticker,  and distract myself with something else.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Jereni

Yrelle said:


> Devon borrowing Willis’ strap for today. Somebody cut the poor thing’s strap to make it a shoulder bag so I just took it off.
> 
> View attachment 5207118



Gorgeous! I’m beginning to think I need a Devon. Love the flap shape.


----------



## CoachMaven

I'm wearing my Bleecker buckle flap duffle in green, and today was my last day wearing it. I'm selling to a friend tomorrow. I have it in the wine color and I reach for that one more. I don't need two in this style and my friend fell in love with this one.


----------



## kistae

Turnlock clutch for brunch this beautiful Friday


----------



## LadaZuri

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5210036



What a beautiful bag, AD! I don't recognize it... What is it called?


----------



## americandreaming

LadaZuri said:


> What a beautiful bag, AD! I don't recognize it... What is it called?


Saddle 9988!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5210036


  Beautiful!


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Turnlock clutch for brunch this beautiful Friday
> View attachment 5210323


Ooo now I want to pop out for brunch with a clutch this weekend!!! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks!  I love it so much and even though the piping has significantly faded, it's still such a gorgeous colour and the leather is super super nice; sometimes I just admire and feel it.  Eta and it's just such a gorgeous and easy to use bag.


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> Ooo now I want to pop out for brunch with a clutch this weekend!!!


Haha do it!


----------



## tealocean

JenJBS said:


> Madison Hailey.
> View attachment 5209078


Purple beauty!!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Dear ladies and gents,  I don't know where to ask,  and I don't know if there's a dedicated thread for my question, so here's the question.  Should I put the sticker on the bag or not?
> The direction  says it's a one time use sticker,  and that Coach is not responsible for any leather damage.
> Yes? No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208976
> View attachment 5208979


I love your Happy sticker, but I would put it on a different bag. I really like the idea to turn it into a hangtag too. Do what makes you happy.


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> Purple beauty!!



Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Dear ladies and gents,  I don't know where to ask,  and I don't know if there's a dedicated thread for my question, so here's the question.  Should I put the sticker on the bag or not?
> The direction  says it's a one time use sticker,  and that Coach is not responsible for any leather damage.
> Yes? No?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208976
> View attachment 5208979



Either way it’s lovely, but I vote “nay”.


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> I'm wearing my Bleecker buckle flap duffle in green, and today was my last day wearing it. I'm selling to a friend tomorrow. I have it in the wine color and I reach for that one more. I don't need two in this style and my friend fell in love with this one.
> View attachment 5210234


I love this style. I have two of them, wine and rust. I can't decide which color I like more.


----------



## Molly0

kistae said:


> Turnlock clutch for brunch this beautiful Friday
> View attachment 5210323





americandreaming said:


> Ooo now I want to pop out for brunch with a clutch this weekend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I love it so much and even though the piping has significantly faded, it's still such a gorgeous colour and the leather is super super nice; sometimes I just admire and feel it.  Eta and it's just such a gorgeous and easy to use bag.





kistae said:


> Haha do it!



Haha me too!  Now I want to get out a clutch & go for lunch!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink bag. Forgot the name.


----------



## Molly0

My clutch for today.
(Actually an iPad case but it’ll do.)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> My clutch for today.
> (Actually an iPad case but it’ll do.)
> View attachment 5211047


Ooooo. I like it.


----------



## americandreaming

Molly0 said:


> Haha me too!  Now I want to get out a clutch & go for lunch!





Molly0 said:


> My clutch for today.
> (Actually an iPad case but it’ll do.)
> View attachment 5211047


Smart!  Haha x


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink bag. Forgot the name.
> View attachment 5210876



Your Nora looks so good with your add-ons.  (I just ordered a pink canvas strap — must try it with mine).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Your Nora looks so good with your add-ons.  (I just ordered a pink canvas strap — must try it with mine).


Thank you IM! And thank you for reminding me of the name. I can't wait to see your pink strap.


----------



## houseof999

This beauty


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> This beauty
> View attachment 5211249


I've always loved this, and the dark blue it came in. I waited too long, expecting them to make other colors with that gorgeous turnlock but they never did.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> I've always loved this, and the dark blue it came in. I waited too long, expecting them to make other colors with that gorgeous turnlock but they never did.


Same here! I ended up getting the black parker top handle with vintage jewelry as the next best thing.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> I love this style. I have two of them, wine and rust. I can't decide which color I like more.


Wine is definitely my favorite!


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> Wine is definitely my favorite!


I thought it was mine when I got it but I think I carry rust more.


----------



## MrsGAM

Brought my vintage black Patricia’s Legacy on a little road trip today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> This beauty
> View attachment 5211249


Love this bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I've always loved this, and the dark blue it came in. I waited too long, expecting them to make other colors with that gorgeous turnlock but they never did.


I had one of these, but returned because the strap was too short crossbody for me.   Love this bag and the tearose on the front is the best!


----------



## kistae

Woke up late cos I stayed up watching Squid Game. So here’s to an unplanned brunch session with the shoulder pouch


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> This beauty
> View attachment 5211249


 
One of my favorite Coach bags. I have always loved this bag with the tea rose on front.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> Woke up late cos I stayed up watching Squid Game. So here’s to an unplanned brunch session with the shoulder pouch
> View attachment 5211571


Always lovely + yummy!
Oh how did you like SG?


----------



## kistae

Sunshine mama said:


> Always lovely + yummy!
> Oh how did you like SG?


I just finished the last episode. I don’t like the ending. Or that dye job.  Would still rate it 8/10 lol


----------



## houseof999

I'm omw to a lacrosse game with the kids in tow.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Always lovely + yummy!
> Oh how did you like SG?



+1 

PS We watched the first episode two nights ago and I needed a break before the next episode .  To me, it‘s more unsettling and ”scary” than the Hunger Games because I am a bit of a fraidy-cat when it comes to gore.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> +1
> 
> PS We watched the first episode two nights ago and I needed a break before the next episode .  To me, it‘s more unsettling and ”scary” than the Hunger Games because I am a bit of a fraidy-cat when it comes to gore.


DH and I finished it in 2 or 3 days LOL! It is really intense for sure.  It also made me think about all the people I know who love to gamble LOL!


----------



## lemondln

Pink canteen box, so small, and so cute


----------



## BeachBagGal

kistae said:


> Woke up late cos I stayed up watching Squid Game. So here’s to an unplanned brunch session with the shoulder pouch
> View attachment 5211571


Nice bag! How do you like the show?

Edit: I just read your response and everyone else’s.


----------



## whateve

Bleecker large flap in rust.


----------



## kistae

Sunday with my beautifully broken in BT Lewiston.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> Bleecker large flap in rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212539


Love the pirate charm with this bag! Perfect!


----------



## americandreaming

Sunday lunch giving the Court another go.  It's still a no because of the weight (shoulder was aching ONE minute after leaving the house!) but so easy to carry and use because of the flap and top handle.  I can fit and put more in my other bags and have no weight issues.


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Love the pirate charm with this bag! Perfect!


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Bleecker large flap in rust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212539


Whats the style cade on these @whateve ?...I so want one. The one I got cheap that was covered in spray paint is not really usable...the leather is just too hard now


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Whats the style cade on these @whateve ?...I so want one. The one I got cheap that was covered in spray paint is not really usable...the leather is just too hard now


11419.


----------



## qwertie

Saddlery and little fox


----------



## americandreaming

qwertie said:


> Saddlery and little fox
> 
> View attachment 5213278


This is nice!  Would you mind posting a comp in the size ref thread against collegiate &/ Watson?  Thanks x


----------



## qwertie

americandreaming said:


> This is nice!  Would you mind posting a comp in the size ref thread against collegiate &/ Watson?  Thanks x



of course not! I’ll do that later today when I get home. The saddlery is a bigger bag compared to the Watson and collegiate. It’s about the size of a station bag but deeper.

eta: missed a word


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> 11419.


thank you...an angel has already started looking for me


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> thank you...an angel has already started looking for me


The leather feels really nice and smooth on these. It is such an easy style to carry.


----------



## kistae

Legacy crescent looking pretty perfect with its small discolouration spot covered by my coffee


----------



## Jereni

Wearing my newish lavender Dinky today.


----------



## katev

I had to bring some photos and other mementos to an event and I was looking for a tote bag to carry everything. I decided that my Forest Green Madison Drake Briefbag 4420 (1995) was the perfect choice!


----------



## whateve

Bleecker with Baseman charm


----------



## MrsGAM

I’m using my early birthday present this week: a vintage Belmont.


----------



## americandreaming

Finally using the grey collegiate - brunch and running some errands.  I forgot to take a photograph of my super tasty brunch.


----------



## kistae

Catching up on some BOTD action with the Quincey and Plaza:


----------



## GatorMom

Just me and Snoop Dog, running errands, getting my windows tinted, and most importantly latte and a big, fat cinnamon roll


----------



## kistae

Forest green (?) saddlery looking cute this Thursday


----------



## EdyH

greenpixie said:


> Continued from here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-857909.html#post26326492
> 
> Which Coach bag are you carrying today?


----------



## EdyH

I found this at a thrift store and I’m trying to see if it’s Authentic. Can you guys help? Thanks in advance


----------



## americandreaming

EdyH said:


> I found this at a thrift store and I’m trying to see if it’s Authentic. Can you guys help? Thanks in advance


Post your request here






						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## americandreaming

Grey Collegiate


----------



## Coachaddict4020

kistae said:


> Woke up late cos I stayed up watching Squid Game. So here’s to an unplanned brunch session with the shoulder pouch



Wasn’t it such an amazing show?! I had to take some time to process it. Emotions were running high for me while watching! The acting was phenomenal 

eta: I realized Im late to the party from not catching up on the thread earlier, just read what you thought haha!


----------



## whateve

I still love this one!


----------



## LadaZuri

Off to the allergist today for my third and final prawn test, carrying my frequently reached for red basic. I was swimming in this top, but that delighted me, so I wore it anyway.  

(PS. Prawns will be back on the menu after a 15 year absence!)


----------



## houseof999

LadaZuri said:


> Off to the allergist today for my third and final prawn test, carrying my frequently reached for red basic. I was swimming in this top, but that delighted me, so I wore it anyway.
> 
> (PS. Prawns will be back on the menu after a 15 year absence!)
> 
> View attachment 5217319


OMG yay for prawns back on the menu! I love prawns!


----------



## Iamminda

LadaZuri said:


> Off to the allergist today for my third and final prawn test, carrying my frequently reached for red basic. I was swimming in this top, but that delighted me, so I wore it anyway.
> 
> (PS. Prawns will be back on the menu after a 15 year absence!)
> 
> View attachment 5217319



This bag is beautiful.  And how exciting to be eating prawns again — enjoy .


----------



## kistae

Not pictured: my massive backpack containing my work laptop etc. Being a minimalist is hard


----------



## RuedeNesle

LadaZuri said:


> Off to the allergist today for my third and final prawn test, carrying my frequently reached for red basic. I was swimming in this top, but that delighted me, so I wore it anyway.
> 
> (PS. Prawns will be back on the menu after a 15 year absence!)
> 
> View attachment 5217319


 You know I love the bag! But I also love your top! Congrats on having prawns again!


----------



## Teagaggle

Olive Rogue 30. My only Rogue this size. I can't part with it even though I don't carry it much.


----------



## Iamminda

At the car wash with my pink love


----------



## JenJBS

Swinger20 went to the grocery store with me this morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> You know I love the bag! But I also love your top! Congrats on having prawns again!


I was thinking gnaw SAME thing!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> I was thinking gnaw SAME thing!!


"gnaw"--------->>>>> "the"
I don't know how "gnaw" replaced the word "the"!


----------



## kistae

The Baxter says hi and g’day to everyone.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> View attachment 5217268
> 
> 
> I still love this one!


She’s a beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> "gnaw"--------->>>>> "the"
> I don't know how "gnaw" replaced the word "the"!


 You always have such clever puns, I was driving myself crazy trying to figure out the gnaw pun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> You always have such clever puns, I was driving myself crazy trying to figure out the gnaw pun!


Hahahahha!
Gnaw, not this time.  It was just a typo.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahahahha!
> Gnaw, not this time.  It was just typo.


  Good one!


----------



## musiclover

kistae said:


> The Baxter says hi and g’day to everyone.
> View attachment 5218951


I’ve always loved this style!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

It’s fall, the leaves are changing & it’s Thanksgiving long weekend here in Canada. I think my olive green Pocket Purse was the perfect choice today:


Im “thankful” I impulse purchased this bag, she’s a keeper!


----------



## Teagaggle

Dinky 24 w whipstitch


----------



## whateve

Coachaddict4020 said:


> It’s fall, the leaves are changing & it’s Thanksgiving long weekend here in Canada. I think my olive green Pocket Purse was the perfect choice today:
> View attachment 5219267
> 
> Im “thankful” I impulse purchased this bag, she’s a keeper!


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> She’s a beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Carrying Legacy duffle with my fox charm.


----------



## jessica.berman

New Lori for Fall/Winter.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Carrying Legacy duffle with my fox charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219444


Looks like Cognac? One of my fav brown colors from Coach.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Taking my Nolita out for some Halloween festivities. ❤️


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> These soho flaps are due for a resurgence! I should've picked this guy up when I saw it thrifting... oh regret



guess who went out and got herself one NWOT for $25?


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks like Cognac? One of my fav brown colors from Coach.


Yep! I didn't know what I was missing until I saw it IRL. Then I had to have it.


----------



## CoachMaven

SakuraSakura said:


> guess who went out and got herself one NWOT for $25?


I kept mine from 2007 and now they are making a comeback. So glad I decided to keep it. Enjoy your new find


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Taking my Nolita out for some Halloween festivities. ❤
> View attachment 5219502


This is cute!  Where did you your lovely spider charm?  This is a great little bag!


----------



## Alexa5

Teagaggle said:


> Dinky 24 w whipstitch
> View attachment 5219296


When did this come out?  I don’t think I have ever seen it before.  Very pretty!


----------



## Teagaggle

Alexa5 said:


> When did this come out?  I don’t think I have ever seen it before.  Very pretty!


Thank you!! The Dinky 24 came out several years ago, in the height of the much loved 1941 line. The whipstitch was done at my local Coach customization bar. It didn't come like this. Unfortunately my local store doesn't offer the whipstitch option any longer. Here's a better pic.


----------



## kistae

Indulging in that sweet tooth with the Carlyle in Maple. So much for my diet plans


----------



## holiday123

Rogue small brief today.


----------



## artax two

My new-to-me Courier Carryall, ready for Halloween.


----------



## Lake Effect

artax two said:


> My new-to-me Courier Carryall, ready for Halloween.
> View attachment 5219957


Spky good!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> This is cute!  Where did you your lovely spider charm?  This is a great little bag!


Thanks! It’s a pocket bac hand sanitizer holder from Bath and Body Works.


----------



## Alexa5

Teagaggle said:


> Thank you!! The Dinky 24 came out several years ago, in the height of the much loved 1941 line. The whipstitch was done at my local Coach customization bar. It didn't come like this. Unfortunately my local store doesn't offer the whipstitch option any longer. Here's a better pic.
> View attachment 5219841


That is cool…I wondered if you had it done.  Love it!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks! It’s a pocket bac hand sanitizer holder from Bath and Body Works.


Little Miss Spider is just so cute!  I’ll have to check that out!


----------



## musiclover

artax two said:


> My new-to-me Courier Carryall, ready for Halloween.
> View attachment 5219957


Your Skelly is a really fun charm!  I don’t remember it but it’s looks so nice on your bag. I have just ordered the skeleton bear for my black moc croc Sophia, but I might need a splash or orange and purple as well.


----------



## artax two

musiclover said:


> Your Skelly is a really fun charm!  I don’t remember it but it’s looks so nice on your bag. I have just ordered the skeleton bear for my black moc croc Sophia, but I might need a splash or orange and purple as well.


Thank you! I also have the charm that is the horse and coach, with the horse being a skeleton. It is spooky too, but my hubs said it is hard to tell what it is from a distance, so he liked the skull better.

Skeleton bear! Oh I haven't seen that one. I hope you'll post a pic.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Fog Ace!


----------



## musiclover

artax two said:


> Thank you! I also have the charm that is the horse and coach, with the horse being a skeleton. It is spooky too, but my hubs said it is hard to tell what it is from a distance, so he liked the skull better.
> 
> Skeleton bear! Oh I haven't seen that one. I hope you'll post a pic.





It’s this little guy.  There is a small collection of Halloween items for sale on the FOS.  Bear charms, a tote and wristlet and cute coin purses -pumpkin, ghost and candy corn.


----------



## artax two

musiclover said:


> View attachment 5220473
> 
> It’s this little guy.  There is a small collection of Halloween items for sale on the FOS.  Bear charms, a tote and wristlet and cute coin purses -pumpkin, ghost and candy corn.


Oh how flippin cute!
Eta- I can't figure out which one I like best!


----------



## musiclover

artax two said:


> Oh how flippin cute!
> Eta- I can't figure out which one I like best!


I know, everything is too cute! I also bought the candy corn case. I love that Halloween motif.


----------



## artax two

musiclover said:


> I know, everything is too cute! I also bought the candy corn case. I love that Halloween motif.


Yeah, I will not confirm nor deny buying the tote and witch bear.


----------



## moissydan98

musiclover said:


> View attachment 5220473
> 
> It’s this little guy.  There is a small collection of Halloween items for sale on the FOS.  Bear charms, a tote and wristlet and cute coin purses -pumpkin, ghost and candy corn.


my skele bear arrived today, here’s a pic for reference


----------



## MiaKay

With my beloved Emery


----------



## americandreaming

Watson


----------



## whateve

kaffe fassett. I didn't notice the hangtag was turned backwards when I took the picture.


----------



## musiclover

daniellainez67 said:


> my skele bear arrived today, here’s a pic for reference
> 
> View attachment 5221113


Oh, I love Skelly Bear!  There’s some great detail on him.  He’s so cute with T-Rex.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> View attachment 5221319
> 
> 
> kaffe fassett. I didn't notice the hangtag was turned backwards when I took the picture.


Beauty !  I just love this pattern and silhouette. I wish I had one to keep my KF Troupe Tote company.  Satchel style is so my favourite.


----------



## moissydan98

musiclover said:


> Oh, I love Skelly Bear!  There’s some great detail on him.  He’s so cute with T-Rex.


thank you!!


----------



## americandreaming

Basic


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> Beauty !  I just love this pattern and silhouette. I wish I had one to keep my KF Troupe Tote company.  Satchel style is so my favourite.


Thanks! It's beautiful but not that easy to use. You have to unzip it all the way to get your hand inside.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My black Dinky that came out a few years ago when they did the rerelease where you got the free surprise charm. Who remembers that? I loved that! Haven’t carried in awhile and forgot how much I love this bag and color combo, love the contrast red on the piping! ❤️


----------



## Lucyblue13

I've had this Mambo for the longest, but I have never felt like carrying it until yesterday. I mainly bought it because I wanted to see what the vintage Camel looked like irl, and saw this dirt cheap. Now that I've put my stuff in it and carried it I'm mad at myself...it's a little cutie!

ETA...kind of want a black one.


----------



## Lucyblue13

artax two said:


> My new-to-me Courier Carryall, ready for Halloween.
> View attachment 5219957



I LOVE this combination


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My black Dinky that came out a few years ago when they did the rerelease where you got the free surprise charm. Who remembers that? I loved that! Haven’t carried in awhile and forgot how much I love this bag and color combo, love the contrast red on the piping! ❤
> View attachment 5221980



Love the black with the red glazing and gunmetal hardware — very festive with the spider too


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Love the black with the red glazing and gunmetal hardware — very festive with the spider too


Thanks! I agree!


----------



## Mariberry

Tilly 23


----------



## Lisa2007

Mini Cally Tote


----------



## artax two

Lucyblue13 said:


> I LOVE this combination


Thank you! I wish I had a knack for accessorizing but I admit I stumbled upon the orange scarf months ago because I wanted one to use as a hair tie. And I only just realized it would work for Halloween!


----------



## MKB0925

Lucyblue13 said:


> I've had this Mambo for the longest, but I have never felt like carrying it until yesterday. I mainly bought it because I wanted to see what the vintage Camel looked like irl, and saw this dirt cheap. Now that I've put my stuff in it and carried it I'm mad at myself...it's a little cutie!
> 
> ETA...kind of want a black one.
> 
> View attachment 5222095


Gorgeous leather and I love the color too!


----------



## houseof999

Took skeleton bear grocery shopping with me.


----------



## SandraElle

Doing my part to encourage fall.


----------



## whateve

SandraElle said:


> Doing my part to encourage fall.
> View attachment 5223156


This bag still takes my breath away! It is gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Lisa2007 said:


> Mini Cally Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222265


So cute and the charm is great with it. Is this a teeny tiny bag?


----------



## Lucyblue13

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous leather and I love the color too!



Thank you! It's cute, but tiny! Essentials only for sure.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Took skeleton bear grocery shopping with me.
> 
> View attachment 5223152


Love the bag, strap and bear charm.


SandraElle said:


> Doing my part to encourage fall.
> View attachment 5223156


Love this bag. So sad I missed it.


----------



## kistae

Excitedly showing off my jade prairie in the sun vs in a dimly lit restaurant. She’s so gorgeous!


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Excitedly showing off my jade prairie in the sun vs in a dimly lit restaurant. She’s so gorgeous!
> View attachment 5223557
> View attachment 5223558


Beautiful!  Are Prairies heavy?


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> Beautiful!  Are Prairies heavy?


Not at all! It’s one my favourite styles


----------



## SandraElle

whateve said:


> This bag still takes my breath away! It is gorgeous!



Thank you @whateve. 



SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag. So sad I missed it.



Thanks. They come around now & then.


----------



## kistae

Beautiful start to the weekend with a lovely brew


----------



## Lisa2007

whateve said:


> So cute and the charm is great with it. Is this a teeny tiny bag?


In my opinion it is a tiny bag, I have the following items in the tote…my IPhone 13 pro(with a case) a Coach zip wallet, AirPods(in a case)hand sanitizer, face mask, lip balm, sunglass cleaning cloth and 2 keys on a ring and still have some room. I was pleasantly surprised how much could actually fit.


----------



## Jaidybug

SandraElle said:


> Doing my part to encourage fall.
> View attachment 5223156


OMG!!! HI! So great to see you posting here again!  LOVE that gorgeous Rhyder!


----------



## kistae




----------



## Jereni

kistae said:


> Excitedly showing off my jade prairie in the sun vs in a dimly lit restaurant. She’s so gorgeous!
> View attachment 5223557
> View attachment 5223558



Yay so excited to see more of this color! Hoping to get a vintage Coach in jade at some point.


----------



## valv54

Today's bag! Small black plaza. With a spooky friend.


----------



## houseof999

_S__witched _from skelly to witchy bear.  Bag is
 Brahmin Katie on her maiden  voyage.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

houseof999 said:


> _S__witched _from skelly to witchy bear.  Bag is
> Brahmin Katie on her maiden  voyage.
> View attachment 5225785
> 
> View attachment 5225786


Stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lucyblue13 said:


> I've had this Mambo for the longest, but I have never felt like carrying it until yesterday. I mainly bought it because I wanted to see what the vintage Camel looked like irl, and saw this dirt cheap. Now that I've put my stuff in it and carried it I'm mad at myself...it's a little cutie!
> 
> ETA...kind of want a black one.
> 
> View attachment 5222095


The bag and the charm are perfect together!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> _S__witched _from skelly to witchy bear.  Bag is
> Brahmin Katie on her maiden  voyage.
> View attachment 5225785
> 
> View attachment 5225786



So you did the witch switch!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mariberry said:


> Tilly 23


So cute!!!


----------



## holiday123

Keeping it simple today with unaccessorized Cassie


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> _S__witched _from skelly to witchy bear.  Bag is
> Brahmin Katie on her maiden  voyage.
> View attachment 5225785
> 
> View attachment 5225786



This bag is SO pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

holiday123 said:


> Keeping it simple today with unaccessorized Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225851



I like this color a lot — is this the only solid blue Cassie they ever made?  Thanks .


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> _S__witched _from skelly to witchy bear.  Bag is
> Brahmin Katie on her maiden  voyage.
> View attachment 5225785
> 
> View attachment 5225786


Now that I see a face in that Brahmin I can't unsee it!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Now that I see a face in that Brahmin I can't unsee it!


Lol!  I saw it too when I took the pic. It's like a gorilla face!


----------



## kistae

Monday morning with my NYC Shoulder Bag in Saddle.


----------



## holiday123

Iamminda said:


> I like this color a lot — is this the only solid blue Cassie they ever made?  Thanks .


They made a navy blue one with brass hardware. Not sure if any other solid blues in the regular size.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> Monday morning with my NYC Shoulder Bag in Saddle.
> View attachment 5226193


OMG  what is the name of the pastry?


----------



## Sunshine mama

A pink bag again.


----------



## kistae

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG  what is the name of the pastry?


Kouign amann. I didn’t know how to pronounce it so I just pointed and said ‘the round one please’


----------



## Iamminda

holiday123 said:


> They made a navy blue one with brass hardware. Not sure if any other solid blues in the regular size.



Thanks .  I really like yours.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A pink bag again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226548



  .  I love this with the pearls (must try with mine )


----------



## holiday123

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I really like yours.


Thank you. I had purchased it for just over $100 at Dillard's and returned it. A couple months later was kicking myself for that decision so I bought again...at 2x the cost.  Sometimes I just get overwhelmed with a lot of purchases in a short time due to sale cycles, but then get antsy when there are no good sale LOL


----------



## holiday123

Rogue 25 for the work week


----------



## Lucyblue13

valv54 said:


> Today's bag! Small black plaza. With a spooky friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225644





houseof999 said:


> _S__witched _from skelly to witchy bear.  Bag is
> Brahmin Katie on her maiden  voyage.
> View attachment 5225785
> 
> View attachment 5225786



Love the bear! 

I'm gonna call House's  bag the Rorschach bag. I see the face... a spider, an octopus if I look long enough  It is really pretty though!


----------



## Lucyblue13

Compartment bag for errands today.


----------



## whateve

Skelley bear on 2012 Audrey tote.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> View attachment 5227018
> 
> 
> Skelley bear on 2012 Audrey tote.



Skelley Bear looks fantastic against that red bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

holiday123 said:


> Rogue 25 for the work week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226898





Lucyblue13 said:


> Compartment bag for errands today.
> 
> View attachment 5226904







whateve said:


> View attachment 5227018
> 
> 
> Skelley bear on 2012 Audrey tote.


  I'm lovin' the red bags! I switched back to my red mini Bennett this morning. I'm trying to make it work because I really do love carrying it.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Skelley Bear looks fantastic against that red bag!


Thank you! The bag is actually coral.


----------



## americandreaming

Giving the burgundy basic another go on an errand; it's beautiful!

Will probably try this again for a long day at the office tomorrow and the mocha one on Thursday.

The strapless tabac one has to go as it is my least favourite and I never want to carry it.  Forced myself the other day in the office and it didn't make me feel a spark.


----------



## Terea

vlangton said:


> I’m carrying this fabulous City Bag from the 80s today. It was made in NYC.


I just KNEW you were into pens and purses!!  Good to see you here!


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> Giving the burgundy basic another go on an errand; it's beautiful!
> 
> Will probably try this again for a long day at the office tomorrow and the mocha one on Thursday.
> 
> The strapless tabac one has to go as it is my least favourite and I never want to carry it.  Forced myself the other day in the office and it didn't make me feel a spark.
> 
> View attachment 5227303


Continued to not feel a spark () and went w/ the trusty collegiate today instead.  Probably Watson tomorrow.  (Trusty Longchamp LP for the laptop etc)


----------



## houseof999

Black kitty on blue bell Willis 18. Switched the strap from another bag to match the charm. 


Wearing with my new matching shoes


----------



## americandreaming

houseof999 said:


> Black kitty on blue bell Willis 18. Switched the strap from another bag to match the charm.
> View attachment 5228264
> 
> Wearing with my new matching shoes
> View attachment 5228265


BEAUTIFUL colour!  Is this azure?


----------



## houseof999

americandreaming said:


> BEAUTIFUL colour!  Is this azure?



Blue bell.


----------



## Santra2

Rocking the vintage navy Willis today!


----------



## americandreaming

Santra2 said:


> Rocking the vintage navy Willis today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228501


I like your jeans and shoes!


----------



## kistae

The Regis says hi


----------



## whateve

Sonoma pocket drawstring.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 5228657
> 
> Sonoma pocket drawstring.


You got the KS teacups? Cute! ❤️


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> You got the KS teacups? Cute! ❤


Thanks! You know I can't resist a cute charm!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> View attachment 5228657
> 
> Sonoma pocket drawstring.


Is that teacup keyring from Kate Spade?  The Alice in Wonderland line?  It’s cute.

Edit:  questions answered!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Thanks! You know I can't resist a cute charm!


I’m sorry I missed out on the earrings.


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> I’m sorry I missed out on the earrings.


I almost got the bracelet.


----------



## Tygriss

whateve said:


> I almost got the bracelet.


I got the teapot .


----------



## houseof999

Rainy day bag today. Vtg Coach Madison Carlyle in Citron


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Rainy day bag today. Vtg Coach Madison Carlyle in Citron
> View attachment 5229608


Cute and loving the turtle on there!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Rainy day bag today. Vtg Coach Madison Carlyle in Citron
> View attachment 5229608


Twins on the adorable turtle.


----------



## kistae

Not technically bags but they do carry some of my stuff so…


----------



## moissydan98

faves!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Black kitty on blue bell Willis 18. Switched the strap from another bag to match the charm.
> View attachment 5228264
> 
> Wearing with my new matching shoes
> View attachment 5228265


Gorgeous bag and charm, house!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thank you! The bag is actually coral.


At first I thought it was a red bag, but I can see that it's a coral bag now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Circle bag


----------



## baghabitz34

Happy Friday! Black exotic tea rose Rogue today


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## houseof999

Just taking my Exotic link Dinky (thanks to a tpf angel  ) for running errands today.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Rainy day bag today. Vtg Coach Madison Carlyle in Citron
> View attachment 5229608



The turtle charm is adorable!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## amberquamme

This beaut: Tate carryall. Plus a fun little Kate Spade AirPod case. I'm so glad I gave this bag a second chance after returning the ivory one. This color scheme is much more me and I love it so much! Leather is very soft and the handles are perfect.


----------



## Jereni

houseof999 said:


> Black kitty on blue bell Willis 18. Switched the strap from another bag to match the charm.
> View attachment 5228264
> 
> Wearing with my new matching shoes
> View attachment 5228265



Omg the elusive blue bell Willis 18!!! Gorgeous. This is one of the Willis 18s I’m stalking.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## JenJBS

Carrying my Swinger20 today.


----------



## CoachMaven

kistae said:


> Kouign amann. I didn’t know how to pronounce it so I just pointed and said ‘the round one please’


Queen Uh-man is how it's pronounced. I teach my students how to make those


----------



## kistae

CoachMaven said:


> Queen Uh-man is how it's pronounced. I teach my students how to make those


Thank you! It’s so sinful yet so yummy


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Madison Gracie today!


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage Madison Gracie today!
> View attachment 5231673


This is so perfectly Halloween! Love the orange, black and purple. Where did you get that cute scarf?


----------



## JenJBS

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage Madison Gracie today!
> View attachment 5231673



Love the purple Halloween twilly, and cute pumpkin charm!


----------



## Iamminda

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage Madison Gracie today!
> View attachment 5231673



I love that scarf!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## MrsGAM

musiclover said:


> This is so perfectly Halloween! Love the orange, black and purple. Where did you get that cute scarf?


Found it on Amazon! Gone Batty Halloween Retro Skinny Hair Scarf - Neckerchief - Lipstick & Chrome x Johanna Parker https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B098TSV...abc_CWEZJDA0AQ65SZ8Y4MGP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## whateve

MrsGAM said:


> Using my vintage Madison Gracie today!
> View attachment 5231673


The scarf and the pumpkin are fantastic with your Gracie!


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> Found it on Amazon! Gone Batty Halloween Retro Skinny Hair Scarf - Neckerchief - Lipstick & Chrome x Johanna Parker https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B098TSV...abc_CWEZJDA0AQ65SZ8Y4MGP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Thank you, MrsGAM!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Cassie. ❤️


----------



## houseof999

This burgundy vintage courier that I hardly use went with me yesterday.


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> This burgundy vintage courier that I hardly use went with me yesterday.
> View attachment 5233206


if you hardly use it...theres a New Zealander who whould be happy to have it...nudge nudge wink wink !!


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> if you hardly use it...theres a New Zealander who whould be happy to have it...nudge nudge wink wink !!



All my bags are hardly used because I have so many of them!!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> This burgundy vintage courier that I hardly use went with me yesterday.
> View attachment 5233206


This picture almost makes me want one again.


----------



## kistae

Morning coffee with the Collegiate


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> All my bags are hardly used because I have so many of them!!


Well you have my adress you know!!!


----------



## americandreaming

Twinning w/ @kistae today


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cute coin purse.


----------



## Teagaggle

Added a plaid scarf to bring this pink a bit more into fall!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This cute coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233923



Love this beautiful Fall picture


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this beautiful Fall picture


Thank you!


----------



## Jaidybug

Carrying my Legacy large textured Duffle backwards today so it’s all black for Halloween this week


----------



## kistae

Coffee with the taft


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Added a plaid scarf to bring this pink a bit more into fall!
> View attachment 5233944


This combo is soooo cute too!!!


----------



## americandreaming

Didn't make time to switch out


----------



## kistae

My outfits are utterly uninspired so I make up for it with my choice in bags   Sterling Clutch in bottle green saying hi this chilly Thursday evening


----------



## MrsGAM

Used my vintage Tangerine Ergo Mini Satchel yesterday and today!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

MrsGAM said:


> Used my vintage Tangerine Ergo Mini Satchel yesterday and today!
> View attachment 5234944


The scarf and charm are perfect!


----------



## houseof999

Since October is BCA month carrying my Cassie with pink accents.  That reminds me I'm due for the dreaded check up.  


Takes a deep breath.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Since October is BCA month carrying my Cassie with pink accents.  That reminds me I'm due for the dreaded check up.
> View attachment 5234980
> 
> Takes a deep breath.
> View attachment 5234981


I couldn't decide if I wanted to put the love emoji for your beautiful bag and what the pink accents represent, or the laugh emoji for your prepping for your mammogram joke.  I had my mammogram in September and I can totally relate. I did get a cute BCA mirror from the technician so I must have been a good girl.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Since October is BCA month carrying my Cassie with pink accents.  That reminds me I'm due for the dreaded check up.
> View attachment 5234980
> 
> Takes a deep breath.
> View attachment 5234981


I just had mine last month. That cartoon is hilarious and I should have trained like that for mine


----------



## BeachBagGal

MrsGAM said:


> Used my vintage Tangerine Ergo Mini Satchel yesterday and today!
> View attachment 5234944


Love the Halloween accessories!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Since October is BCA month carrying my Cassie with pink accents.  That reminds me I'm due for the dreaded check up.
> View attachment 5234980
> 
> Takes a deep breath.
> View attachment 5234981


Oh my gosh! So hilarious!!!
Ouch ouch ouch!!!
Your bag is gorgeous though.


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> My outfits are utterly uninspired so I make up for it with my choice in bags   Sterling Clutch in bottle green saying hi this chilly Thursday evening
> View attachment 5234840


Nice!  Looks like a bigger version of the envelope swing wallet. 


MrsGAM said:


> Used my vintage Tangerine Ergo Mini Satchel yesterday and today!
> View attachment 5234944


Nice!  Is strap long enough to go on shoulder or do u keep in arm crook/hand carry?


----------



## amberquamme

Pumpkin bag for some Halloween activities with my kiddos


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Added a plaid scarf to bring this pink a bit more into fall!
> View attachment 5233944


Every time you post pictures of how you have adorned this bag beautifully it makes me want to pull mine out. It is such a beautiful bag!


----------



## whateve

Vintage Coach. I carried the black one for a few days, just switched into the orange through Halloween.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach. I carried the black one for a few days, just switched into the orange through Halloween.
> View attachment 5235549
> View attachment 5235550


Great bags and love the fobs!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> This picture almost makes me want one again.


Why did you get rid of to begin with?! Will you get it again? I can't part with burgundy.  Such a pretty color!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> @RuedeNesle @Addicted to bags
> Cheers to staying perky while it lasts
> 
> Why did you get rid of to begin with?! Will you get it again? I can't part with burgundy.  Such a pretty color!


I had orange and red precreed and sold both. If I still had them, I could get big bucks for them now. I can't get over the tongue hanging below the bottom of the bag. It curls up on the table when you set it down. I think I'd be better with a classic pouch.


----------



## americandreaming

Had late night and took too long to get ready so grab and go w/ Collegiate again for an appt.  I need to rub out that new scratch lol.  And need to switch out now in advance for when I next pop out lol


----------



## musiclover

MrsGAM said:


> Used my vintage Tangerine Ergo Mini Satchel yesterday and today!
> View attachment 5234944


Love your style, Mrs.GAM!


----------



## Punkkitten

houseof999 said:


> Since October is BCA month carrying my Cassie with pink accents.  That reminds me I'm due for the dreaded check up.
> View attachment 5234980
> 
> Takes a deep breath.
> View attachment 5234981


I had my first one a little over a month ago.  It wasn't as awful as I thought....just glad it is done.  And for the record, it was a MAN that designed those machines.  Go figure.  Squish bags not boobs


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach. I carried the black one for a few days, just switched into the orange through Halloween.
> View attachment 5235549
> View attachment 5235550


I’m so in love with charming little purse charm!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> I’m so in love with charming little purse charm!


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Every time you post pictures of how you have adorned this bag beautifully it makes me want to pull mine out. It is such a beautiful bag!


I agree. Love this little bag, but need to accessorize it more.


----------



## MrsGAM

americandreaming said:


> Nice!  Is strap long enough to go on shoulder or do u keep in arm crook/hand carry?


Arm or hand carry! I’m not a fan of short handle shoulder bags


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Halloween Weekend


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Happy Halloween Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236610


Love this color! What a great bag! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color! What a great bag! ❤



Thanks BBG .  I always wear this bag with a similar color hoodie.


----------



## kistae

This coffee was so good I had two.


----------



## pursecurator

undecided45 said:


> Was able to take out my absolute favorite Coach bag for the first time in forever! Rexy pulling the stagecoach never gets old. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095761


Where can I get the bag?


----------



## pursecurator

Can someone help me find this bag?  Have  to have it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pursecurator said:


> Can someone help me find this bag?  Have  to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236977


It's in the picture!!!
Just kidding
Seriously, it's really cute but I'm no help.


----------



## Teagaggle

pursecurator said:


> Can someone help me find this bag?  Have  to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236977


Found this. Can't vouch for the site but will give you some info on the bag.





						Women’s Coach Bags – rogue tote 38 in very natural glovetanned leather Brass/Burgundy - Oto Garaj
					

Very natural glovetanned leather Removable zip pouch Dogleash clip closure Handles with 3 3/4" drop Detachable straps with 12 1/4" drop for shoulder wear Shoulder straps can be...




					www.otogaraj.net


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sent myself to Ban Island because I know I need to do family holiday shopping soon. But I saw something online I just couldn't pass up. (Why does Ban Island have WIFI?) Found a boat and went "Rowan" back to the mainland.  
My latest *RED* love, Rowan Satchel. She's a little longer & wider than my Mini Bennett, which makes her a perfect size for me!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Sent myself to Ban Island because I know I need to do family holiday shopping soon. But I saw something online I just couldn't pass up. (Why does Ban Island have WIFI?) Found a boat and went "Rowan" back to the mainland.
> My latest *RED* love, Rowan Satchel. She's a little longer & wider than my Mini Bennett, which makes her a perfect size for me!
> View attachment 5237237



Love this red beauty — a must-have in your growing  collection of red bags!  Party-size Ruffles — perfect size for game night!  Enjoy your rowan-ruffles weekend


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Love this red beauty — a must-have in your growing  collection of red bags!  Party-size Ruffles — perfect size for game night!  Enjoy your rowan-ruffles weekend


Thanks Minda!
My (not so) small red bag collection is growing. 

Rowan, and Ruffles, and Red Zone! Oh my!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Took my baby courier out today! (Influenced by @houseof999 & her recent burgundy courier BOTD haha )


----------



## kistae

Morning ladies!


----------



## americandreaming

last night


----------



## Lucyblue13

Brought the vintage Pulley back out for Halloween.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lucyblue13 said:


> Brought the vintage Pulley back out for Halloween.
> View attachment 5238139


Love that charm and goes great on bag!


----------



## kistae

First outing with the burgundy flight satchel


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> Morning ladies!
> View attachment 5237720


What color is this? The hardware looks brass so it can't be currant. Is it purple?


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> First outing with the burgundy flight satchel
> View attachment 5238399


I love this! Is it the rarer version with the long handles that fit over the shoulder?


----------



## kistae

whateve said:


> What color is this? The hardware looks brass so it can't be currant. Is it purple?


It’s just a standard red. However I just skimmed through my saved catalogs and it doesn’t appear to have been a listed colour(?)



whateve said:


> I love this! Is it the rarer version with the long handles that fit over the shoulder?


Yes it is! Loving it so far


----------



## Lucyblue13

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that charm and goes great on bag!



Thanks! The charm is an inexpensive resin keychain I bought on etsy. I bought it just for this bag! As much as I love turnlocks and the heavy brass hardware on the vintage bags, I love that this bag has no hardware. I can use just about any charm or fob I have with it.


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> It’s just a standard red. However I just skimmed through my saved catalogs and it doesn’t appear to have been a listed colour(?)
> 
> 
> Yes it is! Loving it so far


I've seen RL in red many times. I only have one catalog picture of the style when it was first released with only very limited colors but I've seen bags in many other colors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Sent myself to Ban Island because I know I need to do family holiday shopping soon. But I saw something online I just couldn't pass up. (Why does Ban Island have WIFI?) Found a boat and went "Rowan" back to the mainland.
> My latest *RED* love, Rowan Satchel. She's a little longer & wider than my Mini Bennett, which makes her a perfect size for me!
> View attachment 5237237


Wow Rue! This is gorgeous!!! Don't you love it when the bag is the perfect size?

I told you this before,  but I really love the yellow "happy day" charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lucyblue13 said:


> Brought the vintage Pulley back out for Halloween.
> View attachment 5238139


That moon is spooktacular!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow Rue! This is gorgeous!!! Don't you love it when the bag is the perfect size?
> 
> I told you this before,  but I really love the yellow "happy day" charm!


Thanks SM! 
Yes I do! As much as I was trying not to buy another bag, I was getting frustrated trying to make my current (red) bags work. I love my mini Bennett, but every time I opened it I was wishing it was just a little bigger. And I really wanted the front outside zipper pocket for my card case that holds my Clipper Card so I don't have to open my bag to get my card when I'm getting on buses. I caught a bus Saturday on the way home from my walk (_just_ to test it out ) , and it worked well. And it's still lightweight like my mini Bennett and just as easy to carry.

Thanks again for the "happy day" charm love!   I haven't decided exactly where I'm going to put it on this bag. I moved it to the top zipper pull for now so it hangs on the side.


----------



## Lake Effect

RuedeNesle said:


> (Why does Ban Island have WIFI?)


 Needs to be on a T-shirt!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> Needs to be on a T-shirt!


----------



## Lucyblue13

Sunshine mama said:


> That moon is spooktacular!



Thank you!


----------



## kistae

This morning’s pick me up with the Devon


----------



## kistae

Breakfast and lunch companions for today


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Breakfast and lunch companions for today
> View attachment 5240287
> View attachment 5240289


  You know I'm lovin' bREDfast!


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Breakfast and lunch companions for today
> View attachment 5240287
> View attachment 5240289


How do u like tote?  Keep seeing on uk eBay but haven't gone for it.


----------



## americandreaming

Carried for about half an hour on the way to the station but trains were getting cancelled so wfh.  Will just carry again tomorrow before switching out for Friday


----------



## houseof999

I sold a bag! On my way to the post office I saw some spectacular fall leaves so I HAD to stop to take a photo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> I sold a bag! On my way to the post office I saw some spectacular fall leaves so I HAD to stop to take a photo!
> View attachment 5240822


I don't blame you for stopping. it's a beautiful bag and the perfect backdrop!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> I sold a bag! On my way to the post office I saw some spectacular fall leaves so I HAD to stop to take a photo!
> View attachment 5240822



This is such a gorgeous picture House


----------



## whateve

Sonoma pocket drawstring!


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> How do u like tote?  Keep seeing on uk eBay but haven't gone for it.


Hey! I love the roominess of it and the handles are comfy to carry. It’s a good alternative to my usual crossbody/shoulder bag styles. If I’d be out and walking all day however, I’d just use my crossbody bags. So that’s one thing to think about. I must say that the leather and stitching is fab.


----------



## kistae

Sharing a slightly cut off view of my beautiful Sutton today.


also my açai bowl is so pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5241157
> 
> Sonoma pocket drawstring!



I love this feather — looks good on this bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> You know I'm lovin' bREDfast!


Ohmyga!!! That's a really good one Rue!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this feather — looks good on this bag.


Totally agree!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> Sharing a slightly cut off view of my beautiful Sutton today.
> View attachment 5241178
> 
> also my açai bowl is so pretty!
> View attachment 5241180


Your red bag looks so pretty with the berries!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> This morning’s pick me up with the Devon
> View attachment 5239682


I want to go have coffee with you!!!


----------



## kistae

Sunshine mama said:


> I want to go have coffee with you!!!


Let me know if you swing by Singapore in future


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Sharing a slightly cut off view of my beautiful Sutton today.
> View attachment 5241178
> 
> also my açai bowl is so pretty!
> View attachment 5241180


I couldn't sleep last night so I opened the purse forum. Saw your beautiful Sutton and  right to sleep!  
I hope I can piggyback on your offer to @Sunshine mama to join you for coffee. Singapore is definitely on my "Banquet List"!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Ohmyga!!! That's a really good one Rue!!!


 Thanks SM!


----------



## kistae

RuedeNesle said:


> I couldn't sleep last night so I opened the purse forum. Saw your beautiful Sutton and  right to sleep!
> I hope I can piggyback on your offer to @Sunshine mama to join you for coffee. Singapore is definitely on my "Banquet List"!


Haha glad to know the Sutton helped with the zzzs. And sure the more the merrier


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I love this feather — looks good on this bag.





Sunshine mama said:


> Totally agree!!!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

I got a new bag!


----------



## americandreaming

Chalk/gunmetal dinky today and black/gold Sadie tomorrow


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wrong post


----------



## Coachaddict4020

whateve said:


> View attachment 5241766
> 
> I got a new bag!



That turtle charm looks adorable! Does it have a stone in the shell?


----------



## whateve

Coachaddict4020 said:


> That turtle charm looks adorable! Does it have a stone in the shell?


Thanks! It was on a necklace made by Coach around 2009. It's just colored glass. His eyes are tiny green crystals. There was also a bird and a frog. I think @katev has some of them.


----------



## kistae

Morning BOTD featuring the Navy Saddlery looking more like a sunset/evening BOTD thanks to the poor lighting


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> Chalk/gunmetal dinky today and black/gold Sadie tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241846
> View attachment 5241847


Using Sadie for my very very VERY needed weekend away.


----------



## RuedeNesle

americandreaming said:


> Using Sadie for my very very VERY needed weekend away.
> 
> View attachment 5242051


I could be wrong but it sounds like you really need this weekend away.  
Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> View attachment 5241766
> 
> I got a new bag!


How do you like it? I have it in purple but haven't used her yet.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## kistae

Some suede goodness this Saturday


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thanks! It was on a necklace made by Coach around 2009. It's just colored glass. His eyes are tiny green crystals. There was also a bird and a frog. I think @katev has some of them.


Great idea to turn a necklace into a charm!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

[Q 
Congrats on your Circle Bag in the November Round Up!    I rarely make it to the other side of the site ( I just forget about it!) and enjoyed seeing your bag posted there!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> [Q
> Congrats on your Circle Bag in the November Round Up!    I rarely make it to the other side of the site ( I just forget about it!) and enjoyed seeing your bag posted there!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> How do you like it? I have it in purple but haven't used her yet.


It is so cute! It feels like you aren't carrying anything at all - it is so lightweight. It is very small for me. It's an adjustment. I have to leave so many things out. When I take out my wallet to use, it takes a bit of work to get it back in so the bag closes. It's my giant sunglasses that are the problem. I also have a card case, small wallet, coin purse and chapstick in there.


Sunshine mama said:


> Great idea to turn a necklace into a charm!!!


Thanks! I'm not the first to think of it. I have a few others that I want to do it with but I'd have to do surgery to remove them from their chains. I also have a keychain I might turn into a necklace.


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> Congrats on your Circle Bag in the November Round Up!    I rarely make it to the other side of the site ( I just forget about it!) and enjoyed seeing your bag posted there!


 
I don't know what the heck I did to that post! Perhaps Sunshine mama's Circle Bag is so well known everyone here knows to whom I referred!  But in case you didn't ....


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> I don't know what the heck I did to that post! Perhaps Sunshine mama's Circle Bag is so well known everyone here knows to whom I referred!  But in case you didn't ....


I knew because @JenJBS mentioned it in another thread.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Took my distressed tan zippered pouch out today. Paired it with my favourite Levi’s trucker jacket, also distressed from being worn so much!


----------



## Naminé

My dinner clutch.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Took my distressed tan zippered pouch out today. Paired it with my favourite Levi’s trucker jacket, also distressed from being worn so much!
> View attachment 5243337


Great combo!


----------



## holiday123

Whipstitch tabby 26 today


----------



## kistae

Monday morning with the Ergo Flap


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> View attachment 5241766
> 
> I got a new bag!





Coachaddict4020 said:


> That turtle charm looks adorable! Does it have a stone in the shell?





whateve said:


> Thanks! It was on a necklace made by Coach around 2009. It's just colored glass. His eyes are tiny green crystals. There was also a bird and a frog. I think @katev has some of them.




Nice bag! Yes, I have several coach pendants including the frog, turtle, starfish, and angelfish - you can see some pictures at the link below. I often use them as purse charms.






						Coach Frog Pendant
					

I recently purchased the Coach Frog Pendant 94469 GD GN, that was released in Spring/Summer 2009 for $148. I got it for $60 on ebay, with some help from that enabler @Suzanne B.! And I remember that someone admired it but I can't remember who it was? Anyway, there is one currently listed on...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




The sea turtle is currently offered on ebay for $38 (plus $15 S&H) but the ball chain is tarnished but I usually use mine as a purse fob and not as a pendant. There may be some tarnish on the charm too, I'm not sure:









						RARE Coach Turtle Green Gem Ball Chain Necklace-SOME TARNISH AND GEM WEAR*  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RARE Coach Turtle Green Gem Ball Chain Necklace-SOME TARNISH AND GEM WEAR* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## kistae

Lunch box zip with me this AM.


----------



## Lake Effect

holiday123 said:


> Whipstitch tabby 26 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243847


 I love whip-stitching. And the detail on the'C'. And the mixed leathers ...
Don't tell my cornflower flax Ace Satchel, but in a fantasy swap, I think I would!


----------



## artax two

Vintage rust Courier with replacement strap and flower fob. And I just realized its hang tag is sitting on the counter from the recent dunk and conditioner application I did on this bag. Ah well.


----------



## Narnanz

artax two said:


> Vintage rust Courier with replacement strap and flower fob. And I just realized its hang tag is sitting on the counter from the recent dunk and conditioner application I did on this bag. Ah well.
> 
> View attachment 5245334


May I ask what the attachment use from the buckles to the strap clips is...would love to find one


----------



## artax two

Narnanz said:


> May I ask what the attachment use from the buckles to the strap clips is...would love to find one


I did surgery on this bag to remove the buckles and add D rings. The slotted post in the leather flaps that hold the D rings are removeable, so I can swap out the D rings for the buckles whenever I want. First I'd have to find an original strap or one with holes that fit the buckles.


----------



## Punkkitten

Rambler 16 with oodles of piercings.  I wish they would have released more colors in this style.  It is so so good


----------



## americandreaming

Punkkitten said:


> Rambler 16 with oodles of piercings.  I wish they would have released more colors in this style.  It is so so good


How do you find it for usage and capacity?    

I'm looking for a small black flap bag as a beater bag for nights out after I neglected to zip up my current one and it flipped upside down and I lost lots of stuff.  Sorry oversharing haha


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> Rambler 16 with oodles of piercings.  I wish they would have released more colors in this style.  It is so so good


Love!
Nice to see you!


----------



## kistae

Ivy Sonoma Double Zip


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> Love!
> Nice to see you!


Hi T!!  Hope you are well


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> I sold a bag! On my way to the post office I saw some spectacular fall leaves so I HAD to stop to take a photo!
> View attachment 5240822


Beautiful pic. Bag twins. I need to use my Drifter more.


----------



## Roro

Coach 33939 Whipstich Dakota with Fringe in red currant accompanied me to Hamilton last night at the Academy of Music in Philadelphia.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Roro said:


> Coach 33939 Whipstich Dakota with Fringe in red currant accompanied me to Hamilton last night at the Academy of Music in Philadelphia.
> 
> View attachment 5246279


  
I hope you enjoyed Hamilton!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Roro

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you enjoyed Hamilton!



This was our second time seeing Hamilton.  It was even better than the first time.  Actually piqued my interest in Alexander Hamilton as an historical figure.


----------



## kistae

First outing with Miss Bella Court in BT!


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> First outing with Miss Bella Court in BT!
> View attachment 5246932


Ooo I want!!!  Have you tried the top handle yet?


----------



## kistae

americandreaming said:


> Ooo I want!!!  Have you tried the top handle yet?


I don’t carry her by the top handle but I’d say it’s sturdy enough if you wish to. I don’t want to stress the stitches near the handle and/or stretch out the leather


----------



## Addicted to bags

We are having a heat wave here again.

Forgot the name of the bag but it's from the Original's Collection 2020.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> We are having a heat wave here again.
> 
> Forgot the name of the bag but it's from the Original's Collection 2020.
> 
> View attachment 5247449


  Good to see you! Stay cool!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Addicted to bags said:


> We are having a heat wave here again.
> 
> Forgot the name of the bag but it's from the Original's Collection 2020.
> 
> View attachment 5247449


Cute! Always loved the color combo of this one.


----------



## valv54

Vintage scooter in blue!


----------



## Addicted to bags

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Always loved the color combo of this one.


Thank you BBG


----------



## Narnanz

kistae said:


> First outing with Miss Bella Court in BT!
> View attachment 5246932


MIne is still waiting to be rehabbed...but she missing her strap....but other than that..

Twins!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Basquiat for lunch and shopping. ❤. Happy Veterans’ Day - thank you for your service! ❤


----------



## Lucyblue13

Addicted to bags said:


> We are having a heat wave here again.
> 
> Forgot the name of the bag but it's from the Original's Collection 2020.
> 
> View attachment 5247449



I've never been into belt bags, but this kinda makes me want one. It is so cute! I love it.


----------



## Lucyblue13

valv54 said:


> Vintage scooter in blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247581



What year is this from? It's the perfect blue!


----------



## valv54

Lucyblue13 said:


> What year is this from? It's the perfect blue!


96'


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lucyblue13 said:


> I've never been into belt bags, but this kinda makes me want one. It is so cute! I love it.


Me neither about belt bags but it was too cute to pass on. It comes with a loooong strap so you can wear it on your shoulder too.


----------



## Lucyblue13

Brought out my mocha NYC Basic Bag for the weekend. I just realized last night that I need to use all my fall colors before it's time to pull out the red & green. Excited about somewhat normal holidays! I think I have all my bags planned until New Years


----------



## kistae

Court bag in Stone. Been a while since I’ve carried her


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> We are having a heat wave here again.
> 
> Forgot the name of the bag but it's from the Original's Collection 2020.
> 
> View attachment 5247449



Cute bag ATB — and good to see your cute mod shots again


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> We are having a heat wave here again.
> 
> Forgot the name of the bag but it's from the Original's Collection 2020.
> 
> View attachment 5247449


You look very cute! We haven't gotten the heat yet, maybe in a day or two.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> You look very cute! We haven't gotten the heat yet, maybe in a day or two.


Thank you!
It hit 90 today and tomorrow is supposed to be hotter. Yuck. It's middle of November, I'm ready for fall!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Cute bag ATB — and good to see your cute mod shots again


Thank you Minda


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Laila


----------



## kistae

Husband: “hey why don’t you bring the jade prairie out tonight?” He actually remembers and likes some of my bags!


----------



## americandreaming

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you!
> It hit 90 today and tomorrow is supposed to be hotter. Yuck. It's middle of November, I'm ready for fall!


I'd GLADLY swap with you!  I'm freezing!


----------



## Addicted to bags

americandreaming said:


> I'd GLADLY swap with you!  I'm freezing!


Sorry to hear that. How cold is it where you are?


----------



## CoffeeAndJeans

Taking my green ranch today


----------



## whateve

CoffeeAndJeans said:


> Taking my green ranch today
> 
> View attachment 5248727


Love!


----------



## JenJBS

My purple Madison Hailey.


----------



## kistae

Brunching with the Ridgefield Flap this AM


----------



## Roro

I cannot even begin to describe the slouch on this bag.  Style 4950, the duffle sac in Nubuc.  Dark brown nubuc, dating from 1997. I have this style in three colors and am always on the look-out for more.  To me, they are the perfect bag for chilly winter.  Suede-like but they don't get hairy.


----------



## americandreaming

Worked late and woke late so didn't bother to switch out


----------



## whateve

Mystery camera bag


----------



## westvillage

Hi ladies ... today a friend came over carrying a bag I’d given her a few years ago ... this black hobo from the Legacy era bags. That prompted me to get out its sister, and one of my favorites, the Kristin hobo in Champagne from 2009. Still in great condition and I should use her more. Love the smile on these bags  Does anyone remember what the black hobo was called?


----------



## Narnanz

westvillage said:


> Hi ladies ... today a friend came over carrying a bag I’d given her a few years ago ... this black hobo from the Legacy era bags. That prompted me to get out its sister, and one of my favorites, the Kristin hobo in Champagne from 2009. Still in great condition and I should use her more. Love the smile on these bags  Does anyone remember what the black hobo was called?
> View attachment 5249584


isnt it a Courtney or something like that?


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> Hi ladies ... today a friend came over carrying a bag I’d given her a few years ago ... this black hobo from the Legacy era bags. That prompted me to get out its sister, and one of my favorites, the Kristin hobo in Champagne from 2009. Still in great condition and I should use her more. Love the smile on these bags  Does anyone remember what the black hobo was called?
> View attachment 5249584


Legacy Courtenay. I never realized how similar it was to Kristin until now.


----------



## katev

I've moved into my Oxblood Prairie Rivets Rogue 12164 because I think it is a great bag for Fall and Winter. I've decorated it with the Black Teddy charm F87166.


----------



## kistae

Red Cooper zip bringing more heat to this hot Sunday


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Legacy Courtenay. I never realized how similar it was to Kristin until now.



I didn’t either — no wonder I like them both.


----------



## amberquamme

Laurel Frame Bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 5249568
> 
> 
> Mystery camera bag


Love all the colors in this one! ❤️


----------



## westvillage

Iamminda said:


> I didn’t either — no wonder I like them both.


I loved the Kristins. I never warmed to the Courtnays because they seemed to be a Kristin re-leathered for the Legacy line, with a turnlock. I thought Kristins’ little hinged flaplock would be the next great mousetrap. The Legacy leather has lasted beautifully on the Courtnay but the zipperline is wavy … stress?  Its owner does carry a lot. Thanks for the replies  !


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> I loved the Kristins. I never warmed to the Courtnays because they seemed to be a Kristin re-leathered for the Legacy line, with a turnlock. I thought Kristins’ little hinged flaplock would be the next great mousetrap. The Legacy leather has lasted beautifully on the Courtnay but the zipperline is wavy … stress?  Its owner does carry a lot. Thanks for the replies  !


TBH, I like my Courtenay a little more.  It’s more comfy on my shoulder and feels like it holds a bit more without looking bulgy. (Got both of mine new but carried the Courtenay more).  Both are great bags though.


----------



## kistae

Brightening my Monday morning with the Red Shoulder Bag


----------



## westvillage

Today I too carried red ... my oldie Ergo, which hasn’t been carried in years, and the little Lunar New Year convertible belt/crossbody bag celebrating the Year of the Ox. This Ergo is, maybe, the most comfortable bag I’ve ever owned. I put it away and only took it out to photograph when I  was doing some kind of bag roundup. Today, inspired by the vintage Coach bags I see in so many of your rotations, I loaded Ms Ergo up and wore her. Still such an easy bag to wear. I’ll keep her going for a few more days. The belt bag I wear at home to carry my phone around.


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Red Cooper zip bringing more heat to this hot Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249665





kistae said:


> Brightening my Monday morning with the Red Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 5250366





westvillage said:


> Today I too carried red ... my oldie Ergo, which hasn’t been carried in years, and the little Lunar New Year convertible belt/crossbody bag celebrating the Year of the Ox. This Ergo is, maybe, the most comfortable bag I’ve ever owned. I put it away and only took it out to photograph when I  was doing some kind of bag roundup. Today, inspired by the vintage Coach bags I see in so many of your rotations, I loaded Ms Ergo up and wore her. Still such an easy bag to wear. I’ll keep her going for a few more days. The belt bag I wear at home to carry my phone around.
> View attachment 5250429






I thought it could handle seeing one red bag, but _FOUR_? Forget about it!


----------



## kistae

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5250567
> 
> 
> I thought it could handle seeing one red bag, but _FOUR_? Forget about it!


I’m carrying another red bag tmr btw. Haha stay tuned


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> I’m carrying another red bag tmr btw. Haha stay tuned


Thanks for the warning! I'll pull out my fainting couch.


----------



## Lucyblue13

kistae said:


> Brightening my Monday morning with the Red Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 5250366



 Dream bag


----------



## kistae

Lucyblue13 said:


> Dream bag


The shoulder bag is really a nice and classic vintage style to have. I’ve 6 of them (which is really overkill) but no regrets


----------



## Lucyblue13

kistae said:


> The shoulder bag is really a nice and classic vintage style to have. I’ve 6 of them (which is really overkill) but no regrets



I have the smaller version in navy, but would love to have the larger one in any color. Or all the colors.


----------



## kistae

J


Lucyblue13 said:


> I have the smaller version in navy, but would love to have the larger one in any color. Or all the colors.


Just keep an eye out for poorly listed ones. I literally chanced upon my rust one that way and it’s my cheapest shoulder pouch despite the rare shade. #yay


----------



## Lucyblue13

kistae said:


> J
> 
> Just keep an eye out for poorly listed ones. I literally chanced upon my rust one that way and it’s my cheapest shoulder pouch despite the rare shade. #yay



This is how I find almost anything!


----------



## NellieSue

Roro said:


> This was our second time seeing Hamilton.  It was even better than the first time.  Actually piqued my interest in Alexander Hamilton as an historical figure.


Your red fringe bag is so cool!  Last year I read a historical fiction book about Alexander Hamilton.  It was told from the viewpoint of his wife, Eliza.  The book is called My Dear Hamilton.  It was a wonderful and fascinating read.


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> I've moved into my Oxblood Prairie Rivets Rogue 12164 because I think it is a great bag for Fall and Winter. I've decorated it with the Black Teddy charm F87166.
> 
> View attachment 5249588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249594


I agree! It was my most used Rogue before COVID-19.


----------



## Roro

NellieSue said:


> Your red fringe bag is so cool!  Last year I read a historical fiction book about Alexander Hamilton.  It was told from the viewpoint of his wife, Eliza.  The book is called My Dear Hamilton.  It was a wonderful and fascinating read.



Thank you so much for a very interesting recommendation.  Eliza survived Alexander for decades and accomplished so much. Historical fiction is right up my alley.  I will be checking this out.


----------



## kistae

Early Christmassy vibes this morning with the red prairie


----------



## whateve

My beloved Bonnie Cashin. If it wasn't irreplaceable I could carry it every day. I can wear it crossbody. Tell me I don't need a pony.


----------



## Narnanz

kistae said:


> Early Christmassy vibes this morning with the red prairie
> View attachment 5251176


I have a Prairie that I got from a fellow TPFer...but its a Christmas gift to my niece...now Im thinking I need to get one for  myself


----------



## kistae

whateve said:


> View attachment 5251174
> 
> 
> My beloved Bonnie Cashin. If it wasn't irreplaceable I could carry it every day. I can wear it crossbody. Tell me I don't need a pony.


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## kistae

Narnanz said:


> I have a Prairie that I got from a fellow TPFer...but its a Christmas gift to my niece...now Im thinking I need to get one for  myself


I’ve 12 so yes I’d say have at least one prairie in your collection. It’s both cute and functional


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the warning! I'll pull out my fainting couch.


Thank you! Safety first!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Happy camper tomorrow.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> View attachment 5251174
> 
> 
> My beloved Bonnie Cashin. If it wasn't irreplaceable I could carry it every day. I can wear it crossbody. Tell me I don't need a pony.



WOW!


----------



## kistae

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy camper tomorrow.
> View attachment 5251345


White Christmas vibes


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy camper tomorrow.
> View attachment 5251345



I love the look of this furry/shearling bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love the look of this furry/shearling bag


Thank you.  You know I was itching badly for a Speedy 20, and when I saw this at TJ Maxx, I had to get it since the shape and size resembled it.  Plus I wanted to try a shearling bag. But this bag actually had hideous handles IMO, so I cut them off and made the handles out of the crossbody strap the bag came with.
I really think it's super cute and cuddly now.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> View attachment 5251174
> 
> 
> My beloved Bonnie Cashin. If it wasn't irreplaceable I could carry it every day. I can wear it crossbody. Tell me I don't need a pony.


No, you don’t!  That is one amazing bag.
Go ahead and carry it as much as you want until it looks like one for _WYRTB. _And then I will gladly volunteer to bring it back to life.


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Early Christmassy vibes this morning with the red prairie
> View attachment 5251176


Thanks for the warning! I had a soft landing!   



Sunshine mama said:


> Happy camper tomorrow.
> View attachment 5251345


I_ REALLY _love this bag! I mean really _LOVE_ it!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## kistae

Getting through that mid-week slump with the Green Court Bag.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5251858


Such a pretty, cheery color! It's in great condition!

Now I want a Helen!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Such a pretty, cheery color! It's in great condition!
> 
> Now I want a Helen!


Swap you for the Bonnie!!!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> No, you don’t!  That is one amazing bag.
> Go ahead and carry it as much as you want until it looks like one for _WYRTB. _And then I will gladly volunteer to bring it back to life.


Thanks for volunteering! What amazes me is how we've seen tons of bags that are only 10 or 20 years old that look like they've been dragged through the mud, covered in ink, with deep scratches and oil stains. Other than a bit of color variation from the dye not taking evenly, this bag is nearly pristine - no stains, no ink, not even patina. How did it survive so long unscathed?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Swap you for the Bonnie!!!


Uh, no!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  You know I was itching badly for a Speedy 20, and when I saw this at TJ Maxx, I had to get it since the shape and size resembled it.  Plus I wanted to try a shearling bag. But this bag actually had hideous handles IMO, so I cut them off and made the handles out of the crossbody strap the bag came with.
> I really think it's super cute and cuddly now.


I love seeing all of the changes you make to your bags! Do you have a before and after picture? I scrolled back to your picture and you would never know those weren’t the original handles!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  You know I was itching badly for a Speedy 20, and when I saw this at TJ Maxx, I had to get it since the shape and size resembled it.  Plus I wanted to try a shearling bag. But this bag actually had hideous handles IMO, so I cut them off and made the handles out of the crossbody strap the bag came with.
> I really think it's super cute and cuddly now.


I love this! Will be checking my local TJ Maxx. You really upgraded it & it looks great! Your photos are all wonderfully staged as well!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Thanks for volunteering! What amazes me is how we've seen tons of bags that are only 10 or 20 years old that look like they've been dragged through the mud, covered in ink, with deep scratches and oil stains. Other than a bit of color variation from the dye not taking evenly, this bag is nearly pristine - no stains, no ink, not even patina. How did it survive so long unscathed?


Owner probably left it in the closet forgotten. I do that a lot unintentionally.


----------



## kistae

Rainy day buddy


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Rainy day buddy
> View attachment 5253079


Before I opened this thread I noticed you were the last person to post, so I braced just in case.......   
Perfect rainy day buddy!


----------



## Roro

Despite the 70 degrees weather today, my thoughts have turned to the impending holidays.  I couldn't stop thinking about this bag, so I brought it out to usher in the cooler weather coming.  Coach Sonoma style 4927 large pebbled leather bucket in TOMATO!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Roro said:


> Despite the 70 degrees weather today, my thoughts have turned to the impending holidays.  I couldn't stop thinking about this bag, so I brought it out to usher in the cooler weather coming.  Coach Sonoma style 4927 large pebbled leather bucket in TOMATO!!
> View attachment 5253338


 I love the holidays that bring out red bags of all shades!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## kistae

Carrying a burgundy beauty this Friday


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy camper tomorrow.
> View attachment 5251345


Wow! You did a wonderful job. I would not have know that you change the bag. This bag is so cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> Wow! You did a wonderful job. I would not have know that you change the bag. This bag is so cute.


Thank you! I really like it a lot.


----------



## Sunshine mama

shoes+handbags said:


> I love seeing all of the changes you make to your bags! Do you have a before and after picture? I scrolled back to your picture and you would never know those weren’t the original handles!


Thank you!
I wanted to change it in a hurry so  I forgot to take a before picture. I tried to find it online but I couldn't.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> I love this! Will be checking my local TJ Maxx. You really upgraded it & it looks great! Your photos are all wonderfully staged as well!


Thank you!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I wanted to change it in a hurry so  I forgot to take a before picture. I tried to find it online but I couldn't.


Thank you for trying to find the picture!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

The Lori, perfect fall color!


----------



## Iamminda

Luvpurplepurses said:


> The Lori, perfect fall color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254409



Perfect lovely match .  And welcome back


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Friday .  Borrowed this chain strap idea from the lovely EJ.


----------



## kistae

Duffle sac looking luscious this Saturday morning


----------



## whateve

Janice


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> View attachment 5254672
> 
> 
> Janice


I love your blue/nickel bags SO MUCH!!!  The closest thing I (will) have is the azure ergo but it's brass


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> I love your blue/nickel bags SO MUCH!!!  The closest thing I (will) have is the azure ergo but it's brass


Thank you!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Iamminda said:


> Perfect lovely match .  And welcome back


Thank you! We had a fabulous vacation!


----------



## kistae

Grey Rambler’s Legacy


----------



## Lee22

Metallic graphite Parker and coin case


----------



## kistae

Still carrying her today because I got too lazy to switch my things out.


----------



## musiclover

Medium Ergo with Legacy lining for me.


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> Still carrying her today because *I got too lazy to switch my things out.*
> View attachment 5256140


My bag carrying pattern summed up

eta LOVE the grey/nickel combo which I know I've commented on before haha


----------



## americandreaming

musiclover said:


> Medium Ergo with Legacy lining for me.
> View attachment 5256151


so pretty and looks comfy to carry x


----------



## whateve

I can't get any picture of this bag to come out accurately so here is the stock photo. 

Here is the cute Brighton charm I'm using on it.


----------



## baghabitz34

Field tote today


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> View attachment 5256399
> 
> I can't get any picture of this bag to come out accurately so here is the stock photo.
> 
> Here is the cute Brighton charm I'm using on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5256400


Perfect, I mean perfect bag charm!!


----------



## kistae

BT post pouch


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Perfect, I mean perfect bag charm!!


Thank you! Her name is Shirley the sheep. A few years ago, Brighton had the cutest leather charms. Then they stopped making them. I think they were a little pricey for the brand.


----------



## LadaZuri

whateve said:


> View attachment 5254672
> 
> 
> Janice



LOVE this colour!!!! We are bag twins!


----------



## americandreaming

Switched into the swinger with xbdy strap for tomorrow and probably Thursday too.  Grey Collegiate finally gets a break lol


----------



## kistae

Burgundy Devon this rainy AM


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> BT post pouch
> View attachment 5256980


So cute!


----------



## Iamminda

kistae said:


> Burgundy Devon this rainy AM
> View attachment 5258006



I am always eyeing both your bag and snack/drink .  Is that some kind of mochi?


----------



## kistae

H


Iamminda said:


> I am always eyeing both your bag and snack/drink .  Is that some kind of mochi?


Hey thanks for the interest!  These are two types of South East Asian desserts.

The colourful one has a mochi-like texture and it’s called _kueh lapis_ (a traditional cake built up of nine layers of rice pudding.).

The green one is called _kueh salat_ (made with a layer of glutinous rice, tinted with blue pea extract, topped with a custard fragrant with fresh coconut milk and freshly extracted pandan juice).

Special mention to Google for the above descriptions


----------



## americandreaming

kistae said:


> H
> 
> Hey thanks for the interest!  These are two types of South East Asian desserts.
> 
> The colourful one has a mochi-like texture and it’s called _kueh lapis_ (a traditional cake built up of nine layers of rice pudding.).
> 
> The green one is called _kueh salat_ (made with a layer of glutinous rice, tinted with blue pea extract, topped with a custard fragrant with fresh coconut milk and freshly extracted pandan juice).
> 
> Special mention to Google for the above descriptions


I love pandan!


----------



## Iamminda

Admiring the details of my whipstitch Dakotah while sitting in bad Thanksgiving Eve traffic.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> Admiring the details of my whipstitch Dakotah while sitting in bad Thanksgiving Eve traffic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258578


I love this blue! Do you know when you got this bag? I remember seeing whipstitch bags on the website, but the stock photos didn’t do anything for me. It was before seeing photos on here….


----------



## Iamminda

shoes+handbags said:


> I love this blue! Do you know when you got this bag? I remember seeing whipstitch bags on the website, but the stock photos didn’t do anything for me. It was before seeing photos on here….



Thanks.  This is the only one I have left, my favorite one (I sold 4 others).  This is an old bag.  It came out around 2014 or so.  I got mine NWT from a reseller in 2015.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Admiring the details of my whipstitch Dakotah while sitting in bad Thanksgiving Eve traffic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258578



That feather charm is perfect with that bag!


----------



## kistae

Purple prairie saying good morning


----------



## Wendyann7

baghabitz34 said:


> Field tote today
> View attachment 5256525


carrying same bag today!


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> H
> 
> Hey thanks for the interest!  These are two types of South East Asian desserts.
> 
> The colourful one has a mochi-like texture and it’s called _kueh lapis_ (a traditional cake built up of nine layers of rice pudding.).
> 
> The green one is called _kueh salat_ (made with a layer of glutinous rice, tinted with blue pea extract, topped with a custard fragrant with fresh coconut milk and freshly extracted pandan juice).
> 
> Special mention to Google for the above descriptions





americandreaming said:


> I love pandan!


Me too! My favorite Thai restaurant uses pandan in mango with sticky rice. They said they don't know if they will be able to do it this year because they can't find fresh pandan leaves in the US.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Admiring the details of my whipstitch Dakotah while sitting in bad Thanksgiving Eve traffic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258578


So pretty! You can leave me this bag in your will! Today I told DH I'm so thankful that we don't have to travel to someone's house for Thanksgiving. I remember one year it took all day to get from the Bay Area to Sacramento.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> That feather charm is perfect with that bag!


It's perfect because it was made for the bag. This was Vevers first style, if I remember correctly. I was blown away at all the details. The only weird thing is that the hangtags are blank. Vevers thought they were so iconic that people didn't need to see the name to know it was Coach. I would have gotten more colors if they had made them in the regular size.


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> Purple prairie saying good morning
> View attachment 5258626


wow, love that purple!


----------



## whateve

Cashin 22 in cerise with old candy charm.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> That feather charm is perfect with that bag!




Thanks Jen .  I agree the feather is so perfect on this bag.



whateve said:


> So pretty! You can leave me this bag in your will! Today I told DH I'm so thankful that we don't have to travel to someone's house for Thanksgiving. I remember one year it took all day to get from the Bay Area to Sacramento.



Thanks .  That’s how I feel every time I see your gorgeous black one but somehow when I got the same black one, it didn’t feel like love to me (the blue one was instant love) so I sold it without cutting the tag.  Was on the road for almost 6 hours today (stopped off at Mom’s before getting DD) — should have checked traffic and left way earlier.




whateve said:


> View attachment 5258713
> 
> Cashin 22 in cerise with old candy charm.



This is so pretty — love that charm too.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Thanks Jen .  I agree the feather is so perfect on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks .  That’s how I feel every time I see your gorgeous black one but somehow when I got the same black one, it didn’t feel like love to me (the blue one was instant love) so I sold it without cutting the tag.  Was on the road for almost 6 hours today (stopped off at Mom’s before getting DD) — should have checked traffic and left way earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so pretty — love that charm too.


Thanks! I regret not getting the blue when it was for sale. The stock photos made it look like very washed out. It always looks so pretty in your pictures. If I had gotten the blue, I might not have kept the black.


----------



## kistae

whateve said:


> Me too! My favorite Thai restaurant uses pandan in mango with sticky rice. They said they don't know if they will be able to do it this year because they can't find fresh pandan leaves in the US.


Oh no! I hope they manage to get some in regardless.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Admiring the details of my whipstitch Dakotah while sitting in bad Thanksgiving Eve traffic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258578


I'm glad you had something beautiful to look at.  I rode with my DD, and oldest GDD to Oakland Wednesday  morning. My DD planned to return home before 1:30pm to beat traffic. We headed back around 1:15pm and traffic was crazy! The window closed early because lots of people must have only worked a half day, and others were taking off for the holiday.


----------



## Lake Effect

Iamminda said:


> Admiring the details of my whipstitch Dakotah while sitting in bad Thanksgiving Eve traffic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258578


I would love to see a pic from the front, if that is possible 
I am sorry to hear you are sitting in that. I learned that lesson circa 1987 travelling southbound on the NJ turnpike. About two years ago I was asked by the owner of the company to work in one of our offices the day before Thanksgiving, that would have been a really long ride even on a non-holiday. As I was politely saying no, my mind was screaming "Are you out of your mind?".


----------



## shoes+handbags

whateve said:


> It's perfect because it was made for the bag. This was Vevers first style, if I remember correctly. I was blown away at all the details. The only weird thing is that the hangtags are blank. Vevers thought they were so iconic that people didn't need to see the name to know it was Coach. I would have gotten more colors if they had made them in the regular size.


I love all of the Coach history that you share!


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> It's perfect because it was made for the bag. This was Vevers first style, if I remember correctly. I was blown away at all the details. The only weird thing is that the hangtags are blank. Vevers thought they were so iconic that people didn't need to see the name to know it was Coach. I would have gotten more colors if they had made them in the regular size.


I wish that "edge" would come back. A mix of that plus Originals would be perfect. Very little catch my eyes these days!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm glad you had something beautiful to look at.  I rode with my DD, and oldest GDD to Oakland Wednesday  morning. My DD planned to return home before 1:30pm to beat traffic. We headed back around 1:15pm and traffic was crazy! The window closed early because lots of people must have only worked a half day, and others were taking off for the holiday.



Thanks RN .  I was so busy with last minute stuff that I did not think to check traffic until 10 minutes before.  Enjoy your Thanksgiving with your family


----------



## Iamminda

Lake Effect said:


> I would love to see a pic from the front, if that is possible
> I am sorry to hear you are sitting in that. I learned that lesson circa 1987 travelling southbound on the NJ turnpike. About two years ago I was asked by the owner of the company to work in one of our offices the day before Thanksgiving, that would have been a really long ride even on a non-holiday. As I was politely saying no, my mind was screaming "Are you out of your mind?".



Just took this pic of it from the front .  It’s hard to capture the color.  It’s an unstructured flap bag (no secure closure, just a flap over the top).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN .  I was so busy with last minute stuff that I did not think to check traffic until 10 minutes before.  Enjoy your Thanksgiving with your family


Thanks! You too!


----------



## houseof999

Happy Thanksgiving Coachies! Let's stuff those bellies! Lol!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Just took this pic of it from the front .  It’s hard to capture the color.  It’s an unstructured flap bag (no secure closure, just a flap over the top).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259087


Beautiful bag Minda! Is it heavy when empty? I have found that Coach went thru a phase were they seem to add stuff to make their bags even heavier years ago. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you and all the Coachies


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Coachies! Let's stuff those bellies! Lol!
> View attachment 5259122



Pretty  — the strap has a Fall/Thanksgiving vibe


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful bag Minda! Is it heavy when empty? I have found that Coach went thru a phase were they seem to add stuff to make their bags even heavier years ago.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and all the Coachies



Thank you ATB .  I don’t think it’s heavy. Using a kitchen scale , it’s about 1 1/2 lb empty.  You are right that some Coach bags are heavier than others depending on the year and style.  This leather feels sturdy to me but it’s not heavy.  I hope you have a great Thanksgiving weekend too .  (Missing our friends GL and SBD and wishing them well).


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful bag Minda! Is it heavy when empty? I have found that Coach went thru a phase were they seem to add stuff to make their bags even heavier years ago.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and all the Coachies


Some Coach bags are incredibly heavy! You should avoid most bags from the 2006 Legacy collection. All the brass hardware of those bags made them almost impossible to carry without getting a very sore shoulder. This bag, even with the chain detail, isn't heavy at all.


----------



## kistae

Rather busy Friday with the Regina


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> View attachment 5258713
> 
> Cashin 22 in cerise with old candy charm.


Love this bag. Twins. I need to use mine and I have a lot of bag charms that will compliment it.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Coachies! Let's stuff those bellies! Lol!
> View attachment 5259122


Love all the details on this bag. Great fall colors as well.


kistae said:


> Rather busy Friday with the Regina
> View attachment 5259237


Love the Regina bag. I need to add one or a few to my vintage collection.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## kistae

SEWDimples said:


> Love the Regina bag. I need to add one or a few to my vintage collection.


Yes she’s really cute but the prices she’s going for these days means I’m probably going to have just the one and that’s it  D:


----------



## SEWDimples

kistae said:


> Yes she’s really cute but the prices she’s going for these days means I’m probably going to have just the one and that’s it  D:


Yes, I have noticed.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag. Twins. I need to use mine and I have a lot of bag charms that will compliment it.


This is the first time I've used a charm on it. This has turned out to be one of my favorite bags. I'm so glad I got it.


----------



## whateve

One of my favorites! Not as pretty as @Iamminda 's blue one but still awesome!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> One of my favorites! Not as pretty as @Iamminda 's blue one but still awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260043



Love it.  I think yours definitely gives my blue one a run for her money   Every time I see yours, I think how much I love the look with the dark hardware and I shouldn’t have sold mine.  Maybe it’s because I already had the black one with the gold hardware (at the time) and I felt a bit overwhelmed to have two black ones (although completely different look/vibe).  It’s a special bag and I am glad we have ours.


----------



## SEWDimples

I’ve been away from home for a few months, so it feels good to use my bags again. Here are a few I carried recently.

Black Prairie Rivets Dakotah. 



Oak Cass Hobo



DF Army Green Rogue 30/31



Prussian Black/Blue Rogue 30/31


----------



## amberquamme

New to me Ace Satchel


----------



## kistae

AM and PM Sunday bags featuring the Maggie Duffle and the Taft bag


----------



## Molly0

The slouch on this 2012 duffle has really captured me. One of the softest, smoothest leathers I’ve met yet .


----------



## valv54

Red compartment bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

valv54 said:


> Red compartment bag!
> 
> View attachment 5261016


 Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Wearing pink today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Wearing pink today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261330


I really do love this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I really do love this bag!



Thanks . I wished I had gotten it in black as well (I was trying to be good when I saw it later appeared on FOS — oh well). i think you would like the red one


----------



## Egel

Iamminda said:


> Wearing pink today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261330


That closure is just perfect for brightening up a gloomy day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Wearing pink today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261330


Beautuful!
I need to use mine soon.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Wearing pink today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261330


I love this cute bag! And the kisslock!!! ❤️.  I kinda regret I didn’t buy the black one.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Thanks . I wished I had gotten it in black as well (I was trying to be good when I saw it later appeared on FOS — oh well). i think you would like the red one


Minda I have a stupid question. What does FOS mean? I googled it but I don't think your saying "full of ****"


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you .  I absolutely adore the colorful kisslock (I like this version better than the later version of this bag with the gold kisslock).

SSM — hope to see yours soon.  I love your pretty customizations on this one.
BBG — I was so close to getting the black one after getting the pink but I listened to the reasonable side of me .



Egel said:


> That closure is just perfect for brightening up a gloomy day.





Sunshine mama said:


> Beautuful!
> I need to use mine soon.





BeachBagGal said:


> I love this cute bag! And the kisslock!!! ❤.  I kinda regret I didn’t buy the black one.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Minda I have a stupid question. What does FOS mean? I googled it but I don't think your saying "full of ****"



.  You are too funny ATB.  I believe it stands for factory online sale — it’s actually the old name for the coach online outlet. Not sure if anyone else still use the name FOS


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thank you .  I absolutely adore the colorful kisslock (I like this version better than the later version of this bag with the gold kisslock).
> 
> SSM — hope to see yours soon.  I love your pretty customizations on this one.
> BBG — I was so close to getting the black one after getting the pink but I listened to the reasonable side of me .


Awww that's great you listened to reason. 
Why does reason always yell at us, right??


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Minda I have a stupid question. What does FOS mean? I googled it but I don't think your saying "full of ****"





Iamminda said:


> .  You are too funny ATB.  I believe it stands for factory online sale — it’s actually the old name for the coach online outlet. Not sure if anyone else still use the name FOS


Oh my word!!
You two made me LOLOL!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> .  You are too funny ATB.  I believe it stands for factory online sale — it’s actually the old name for the coach online outlet. Not sure if anyone else still use the name FOS


OOOOH! That makes sense now


----------



## artax two

Switching to embossed Charlie with smart owl and scarf. Not sure if I like this color combo but I'll try it for a few days.


----------



## americandreaming

Red Collegiate this week.  Grey one gets a break.


----------



## shoes+handbags

artax two said:


> Switching to embossed Charlie with smart owl and scarf. Not sure if I like this color combo but I'll try it for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261944


I love the color combination!


----------



## artax two

shoes+handbags said:


> I love the color combination!


Thank you! It did grow on me a little bit after taking the picture.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Remodeled mini Christie bag. I haven't used it for ages!


----------



## Iamminda

Inspired by the beautiful fall foliage pictures from House and Shoes + Handbags, here is my attempt at one .  Even though it’s a black bag, I couldn’t let it sit directly on the ground .




	

		
			
		

		
	
T


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by the beautiful fall foliage pictures from House and Shoes + Handbags, here is my attempt at one .  Even though it’s a black bag, I couldn’t let it sit directly on the ground .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5262822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T


Hahahahahahhahha!!!! 
Love this picture,  and love even more your love and care for the bag!!!


----------



## kistae

Catching that morning brew with the Sonoma double zip.



bonus coffee art:


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by the beautiful fall foliage pictures from House and Shoes + Handbags, here is my attempt at one .  Even though it’s a black bag, I couldn’t let it sit directly on the ground .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5262822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T


I love it! Fall pictures with bags are my favorite. 

We got snow here the day after I took my picture with the leaves. I need to head out and get a snow picture now.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies . It was fun to take on the fall picture challenge . Hope to see more Fall and Snow Pictures 



Sunshine mama said:


> Hahahahahahhahha!!!!
> Love this picture,  and love even more your love and care for the bag!!!





shoes+handbags said:


> I love it! Fall pictures with bags are my favorite.
> 
> We got snow here the day after I took my picture with the leaves. I need to head out and get a snow picture now.


----------



## Iamminda

kistae said:


> Catching that morning brew with the Sonoma double zip.
> View attachment 5262834
> 
> 
> bonus coffee art:
> View attachment 5262833
> View attachment 5262835



Love to see all your coffee art and bags .  DH and I were just talking last weekend about where we can go for some coffee art, not Starbucks for sure .


----------



## kistae

Iamminda said:


> Love to see all your coffee art and bags .  DH and I were just talking last weekend about where we can go for some coffee art, not Starbucks for sure .


10/10 plan


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Wearing pink today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261330


Oh, I love this pretty clutch!  You must still be so pleased with your lovely purchase.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by the beautiful fall foliage pictures from House and Shoes + Handbags, here is my attempt at one .  Even though it’s a black bag, I couldn’t let it sit directly on the ground .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5262822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T


Look at you!  You are quite the photographer!  This is lovely and so beautiful where you live. 

We are in the middle of an atmospheric river. And the rain and flooding is terrible.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Look at you!  You are quite the photographer!  This is lovely and so beautiful where you live.
> 
> We are in the middle of an atmospheric river. And the rain and flooding is terrible.



Thanks ML .  Just having some fun with my bags to maximize my enjoyment.

Yikes, sorry to hear about your wet weather and the flooding  — hope it will stop soon.


----------



## Purselover86

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> First time using Pillow Tabby in Ivory!
> 
> View attachment 5147752


Do you have an update on how this colour holds up with use? So pretty!


----------



## Antonia

Going Rogue today


----------



## americandreaming

Back to the fuss free grey collegiate for a long and tiring day


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by the beautiful fall foliage pictures from House and Shoes + Handbags, here is my attempt at one .  Even though it’s a black bag, I couldn’t let it sit directly on the ground .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5262822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T


What a great picture!


----------



## baghabitz34

Blue Willow tote today


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5264244
> 
> Blue Willow tote today


OMG I love the baby Yoda bag charm!!!  Who makes it??  Is it Coach?


----------



## baghabitz34

Antonia said:


> OMG I love the baby Yoda bag charm!!!  Who makes it??  Is it Coach?


Thanks! I got it from Amazon. Just search baby yoda bag charm and it should come up.


----------



## valv54

Vintage bottle green Prarie with a little Christmas bear to be festive.


----------



## Addicted to bags

valv54 said:


> Vintage bottle green Prarie with a little Christmas bear to be festive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264335


Did you rehab it? The leather looks in great shape.


----------



## valv54

Addicted to bags said:


> Did you rehab it? The leather looks in great shape.


No, didn't have to. It was in good condition when I got it.


----------



## Antonia

baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks! I got it from Amazon. Just search baby yoda bag charm and it should come up.


Thank you!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

New Dark Green Lori with beautiful suede sides and wine interior!


----------



## Iamminda

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5264244
> 
> Blue Willow tote today



Oh so cute, my charm twin .  Don’t you just love him?


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Purselover86 said:


> Do you have an update on how this colour holds up with use? So pretty!



I've only used my pillow tabby a handful of times but it's holding up beautifully. Still looks brand new.


----------



## jessica.berman

Ergo 33 with some color added for Christmas!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jessica.berman said:


> Ergo 33 with some color added for Christmas!


So festive!!!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## SEWDimples

At the grocery store with my Heather Grey Tea Rose Rogue 25. My first tea rose Rogue.


----------



## aqua1117

whateve said:


> View attachment 5156881
> 
> vintage retro stroll tote 1991.


I own the same bag! Do you put something inside to prevent the bottom from sagging/drooped with stuff inside? I read someone at tPF mentioning placing a plastic/paper board inside (not for this specific bag but other Coach bags that tend to sag on the bottom, like brief cases, classic shoulder or Courier bag) and I thought that was a brilliant idea, just to keep the shape. Do you do anything?


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## whateve

aqua1117 said:


> I own the same bag! Do you put something inside to prevent the bottom from sagging/drooped with stuff inside? I read someone at tPF mentioning placing a plastic/paper board inside (not for this specific bag but other Coach bags that tend to sag on the bottom, like brief cases, classic shoulder or Courier bag) and I thought that was a brilliant idea, just to keep the shape. Do you do anything?


I've never had a problem with this bag not holding its shape. I imagine it would be pretty easy to cut plastic or cardboard to fit the bottom. I've done that for other bags, none that I own currently. Usually when I wasn't happy with the sagging, eventually I wasn't happy with the bag, even after trying to fix it.


----------



## whateve

Poppy cinch from 2011.


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Darla 32 with my new JLo bag charm.


----------



## RuedeNesle

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5266018


 She's Beautiul!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> View attachment 5266199
> 
> 
> Poppy cinch from 2011.


I love this bag more every time you bring it out!


----------



## katev

I went to an event last night and it was the first chance that I've had in a long time to get dressed up! I was wearing black and sparkly silver and so I decided to carry a sweet little bag that I've had for many years. I love this little bag because it is pretty and dressy but it's not too small and it holds my phone and all the other essentials.

It's the *Madison Small Pleated Hobo 1486*. It's made of black satin with leather trim with a pretty violet lining and it's decorated with Swarovski Crystals - a very sweet little bag.

I bought the bag in 2010 and it was my first ebay Coach purchase. I was nervous about it because the listing was poor and I couldn't find any more information about the bag, but @Hyacinth identified it and told me that it had been released for the 2005 Holiday Season. It originally retailed for $278, so I was happy to buy it on ebay for only $56! I don't use it often but I always enjoy carrying this lovely little bag!

Below is a Coach stock photo that was shared by @Hyacinth of the Madison Small Pleated Hobo 1486. The pictures of the bag with dustbag and of the creed were originally posted @lilwaif and there's also a couple of my earliest (poor) attempts at taking and uploading pictures of purses!


----------



## SEWDimples

Hope you had a wonderful time. This bag is really cute. I love that your bags look brand new and well kept. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katev

SEWDimples said:


> Hope you had a wonderful time. This bag is really cute. I love that your bags look brand new and well kept. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks, I did have a wonderful time and the bag really has held up well over the years, it still looks new to me!


----------



## aqua1117

whateve said:


> I've never had a problem with this bag not holding its shape. I imagine it would be pretty easy to cut plastic or cardboard to fit the bottom. I've done that for other bags, none that I own currently. Usually when I wasn't happy with the sagging, eventually I wasn't happy with the bag, even after trying to fix it.


Hmm. Mine looks like this. Yours don't?


----------



## whateve

aqua1117 said:


> Hmm. Mine looks like this. Yours don't?
> View attachment 5266652
> View attachment 5266653


that could be from poor storage. Mine has a nice flat bottom. The sides are folded in but I think they are supposed to so the handles come together. I can't remember if I rehabbed mine. Rehabbing should allow you to mold it back into the proper shape.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

katev said:


> I went to an event last night and it was the first chance that I've had in a long time to get dressed up! I was wearing black and sparkly silver and so I decided to carry a sweet little bag that I've had for many years. I love this little bag because it is pretty and dressy but it's not too small and it holds my phone and all the other essentials.
> 
> It's the *Madison Small Pleated Hobo 1486*. It's made of black satin with leather trim with a pretty violet lining and it's decorated with Swarovski Crystals - a very sweet little bag.
> 
> I bought the bag in 2010 and it was my first ebay Coach purchase. I was nervous about it because the listing was poor and I couldn't find any more information about the bag, but @Hyacinth identified it and told me that it had been released for the 2005 Holiday Season. It originally retailed for $278, so I was happy to buy it on ebay for only $56! I don't use it often but I always enjoy carrying this lovely little bag!
> 
> Below is a Coach stock photo that was shared by @Hyacinth of the Madison Small Pleated Hobo 1486. The pictures of the bag with dustbag and of the creed were originally posted @lilwaif and there's also a couple of my earliest (poor) attempts at taking and uploading pictures of purses!
> 
> View attachment 5266597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266602


Simple but classy! Love it!


----------



## baghabitz34

Iamminda said:


> Oh so cute, my charm twin .  Don’t you just love him?


Yes, he is just the cutest!


----------



## baghabitz34

oxblood rivet Rogue today


----------



## aqua1117

whateve said:


> that could be from poor storage. Mine has a nice flat bottom. The sides are folded in but I think they are supposed to so the handles come together. I can't remember if I rehabbed mine. Rehabbing should allow you to mold it back into the proper shape.


Thank you, @whateve . Mine also folds on the sides. The bottom does not stay flat when carried (with wallet, keys, some weight inside), does it? My pictures were with full size heavy wallet inside. I can totally see it flattened after the rehab but I can imagine it will droop in no time if I put anything inside. I will probably rehab it after I use some more! Thx.


----------



## SEWDimples

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5266983
> 
> oxblood rivet Rogue today


Coach Oxblood is gorgeous.


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I went to an event last night and it was the first chance that I've had in a long time to get dressed up! I was wearing black and sparkly silver and so I decided to carry a sweet little bag that I've had for many years. I love this little bag because it is pretty and dressy but it's not too small and it holds my phone and all the other essentials.
> 
> It's the *Madison Small Pleated Hobo 1486*. It's made of black satin with leather trim with a pretty violet lining and it's decorated with Swarovski Crystals - a very sweet little bag.
> 
> I bought the bag in 2010 and it was my first ebay Coach purchase. I was nervous about it because the listing was poor and I couldn't find any more information about the bag, but @Hyacinth identified it and told me that it had been released for the 2005 Holiday Season. It originally retailed for $278, so I was happy to buy it on ebay for only $56! I don't use it often but I always enjoy carrying this lovely little bag!
> 
> Below is a Coach stock photo that was shared by @Hyacinth of the Madison Small Pleated Hobo 1486. The pictures of the bag with dustbag and of the creed were originally posted @lilwaif and there's also a couple of my earliest (poor) attempts at taking and uploading pictures of purses!
> 
> View attachment 5266597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266602


What a cute little purse! ❤️


----------



## americandreaming

amberquamme said:


> Courier carryall on this beautiful day





artax two said:


> My new-to-me Courier Carryall, ready for Halloween.
> View attachment 5219957


I'm considering getting this one - would love to hear what you guys think of it  x


----------



## musiclover

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5266983
> 
> oxblood rivet Rogue today


I should have bought this Rogue when I had the chance. Admittedly, I own the black with rivets and the denim, too, but this colour is bee-yoo-ti-ful!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I went to an event last night and it was the first chance that I've had in a long time to get dressed up! I was wearing black and sparkly silver and so I decided to carry a sweet little bag that I've had for many years. I love this little bag because it is pretty and dressy but it's not too small and it holds my phone and all the other essentials.
> 
> It's the *Madison Small Pleated Hobo 1486*. It's made of black satin with leather trim with a pretty violet lining and it's decorated with Swarovski Crystals - a very sweet little bag.
> 
> I bought the bag in 2010 and it was my first ebay Coach purchase. I was nervous about it because the listing was poor and I couldn't find any more information about the bag, but @Hyacinth identified it and told me that it had been released for the 2005 Holiday Season. It originally retailed for $278, so I was happy to buy it on ebay for only $56! I don't use it often but I always enjoy carrying this lovely little bag!
> 
> Below is a Coach stock photo that was shared by @Hyacinth of the Madison Small Pleated Hobo 1486. The pictures of the bag with dustbag and of the creed were originally posted @lilwaif and there's also a couple of my earliest (poor) attempts at taking and uploading pictures of purses!
> 
> View attachment 5266597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266598
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266602


Love the jewels, katev, on your beautiful bag.


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> Love the jewels, katev, on your beautiful bag.



Thanks, they are Swarovski Crystals and they really sparkle! I checked the WayBack Machine for Fall/Winter 2005 and I wasn't able to find my little bag but I found several similar styles; they made a lot of cute and unusual bags that year!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> Thanks, they are Swarovski Crystals and they really sparkle! I checked the WayBack Machine for Fall/Winter 2005 and I wasn't able to find my little bag but I found several similar styles; they made a lot of cute and unusual bags that year!
> 
> View attachment 5267565


These are adorable!  I love the little bags with the butterfly!  Those pleated hobos are cute, too.


----------



## whateve

aqua1117 said:


> Thank you, @whateve . Mine also folds on the sides. The bottom does not stay flat when carried (with wallet, keys, some weight inside), does it? My pictures were with full size heavy wallet inside. I can totally see it flattened after the rehab but I can imagine it will droop in no time if I put anything inside. I will probably rehab it after I use some more! Thx.


I don't recall it drooping when I carry it. I don't use a full size wallet.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Thanks, they are Swarovski Crystals and they really sparkle! I checked the WayBack Machine for Fall/Winter 2005 and I wasn't able to find my little bag but I found several similar styles; they made a lot of cute and unusual bags that year!
> 
> View attachment 5267565


I had a few from this collection. I had the flower motif framed bag and the matching coin purse. They were adorable! I had a large coin purse that matched the gold mosaic hobo in the top row and the suede mosaic wristlet that matched the mosaic pleated hobo in the bottom row.


----------



## americandreaming

katev said:


> Thanks, they are Swarovski Crystals and they really sparkle! I checked the WayBack Machine for Fall/Winter 2005 and I wasn't able to find my little bag but I found several similar styles; they made a lot of cute and unusual bags that year!
> 
> View attachment 5267565





whateve said:


> I had a few from this collection. I had the flower motif framed bag and the matching coin purse. They were adorable! I had a large coin purse that matched the gold mosaic hobo in the top row and the suede mosaic wristlet that matched the mosaic pleated hobo in the bottom row.


Those little framed bags are sooo cute!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5266983
> 
> oxblood rivet Rogue today


Love everything about this bag - the color, the rivets, the charm!  wow


----------



## baghabitz34

IntheOcean said:


> Love everything about this bag - the color, the rivets, the charm!  wow


Thanks, it’s definitely one of my favs


----------



## baghabitz34

musiclover said:


> I should have bought this Rogue when I had the chance. Admittedly, I own the black with rivets and the denim, too, but this colour is bee-yoo-ti-ful!


That’s funny because I feel the same about the black with rivets!


----------



## musiclover

baghabitz34 said:


> That’s funny because I feel the same about the black with rivets!


Yes, it’s a beautiful bag and I love mine.


I have the Rogue 25 in navy with rivets as well and that is cute little size.



I still love looking at photos of everyone’s Rogue handbags.  It’s definitely one of the nicest bags from Coach in the past number of years.


----------



## couchette

musiclover said:


> Yes, it’s a beautiful bag and I love mine.
> View attachment 5267723
> 
> I have the Rogue 25 in navy with rivets as well and that is cute little size.
> 
> View attachment 5267722
> 
> I still love looking at photos of everyone’s Rogue handbags.  It’s definitely one of the nicest bags from Coach in the past number of years.


I love my Rogue! Where did you get that strap? It’s beautiful


----------



## baghabitz34

musiclover said:


> Yes, it’s a beautiful bag and I love mine.
> View attachment 5267723
> 
> I have the Rogue 25 in navy with rivets as well and that is cute little size.
> 
> View attachment 5267722
> 
> I still love looking at photos of everyone’s Rogue handbags.  It’s definitely one of the nicest bags from Coach in the past number of years.


Twins on the navy 25. I didn’t get the black rivet Rogue because I have the black rivet Dreamer. I try to exercise restraint every now & then, lol


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> Love the jewels, katev, on your beautiful bag.





katev said:


> Thanks, they are Swarovski Crystals and they really sparkle! I checked the WayBack Machine for Fall/Winter 2005 and I wasn't able to find my little bag but I found several similar styles; they made a lot of cute and unusual bags that year!
> 
> View attachment 5267565





musiclover said:


> These are adorable!  I love the little bags with the butterfly!  Those pleated hobos are cute, too.





whateve said:


> I had a few from this collection. I had the flower motif framed bag and the matching coin purse. They were adorable! I had a large coin purse that matched the gold mosaic hobo in the top row and the suede mosaic wristlet that matched the mosaic pleated hobo in the bottom row.





americandreaming said:


> Those little framed bags are sooo cute!!!



There are loads of other unique and cute bags that were released for Fall 2005, I just grabbed one page from the Wayback Machine that showed a similar pleated jeweled evening bag. Here's another page that shows another "jeweled" bag from that release that I have, the Soho Tweed Demi Flap 8F01, and I also have the matching Soho Jeweled Tweed Pouch Fob 1747 - and I love that little fob!


----------



## couchette

Coach gun metal black Swagger.One of my favorites


----------



## whateve

Madison Hailey in cornflower. This is one of my least used bags. This is the first time using it this year.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> There are loads of other unique and cute bags that were released for Fall 2005, I just grabbed one page from the Wayback Machine that showed a similar pleated jeweled evening bag. Here's another page that shows another "jeweled" bag from that release that I have, the Soho Tweed Demi Flap 8F01, and I also have the matching Soho Jeweled Tweed Pouch Fob 1747 - and I love that little fob!
> 
> View attachment 5267984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267985
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267986


Omg, I love anything with tweed, velvet and jewels!  These are wonderful!


----------



## musiclover

couchette said:


> I love my Rogue! Where did you get that strap? It’s beautiful


It’s a Coach strap but I cannot remember the year. It was definitely before Covid, so maybe 2018 or 2019. I think it’s from a line they had called Posy. I’m sure I bought it at the boutique.


----------



## musiclover

baghabitz34 said:


> Twins on the navy 25. I didn’t get the black rivet Rogue because I have the black rivet Dreamer. I try to exercise restraint every now & then, lol


I love the Dreamer and especially the one with the rivets. I just bought a little Dreamer from the FOS. She’s really cute.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> View attachment 5268013
> 
> 
> Madison Hailey in cornflower. This is one of my least used bags. This is the first time using it this year.


I have a soft spot for Madison handbags. I still love my Sophia’s and a few little accessories I’ve kept. The quality of the Madison leather is a bit of a standard for me when I consider new bags.


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> Thanks, they are Swarovski Crystals and they really sparkle! I checked the WayBack Machine for Fall/Winter 2005 and I wasn't able to find my little bag but I found several similar styles; they made a lot of cute and unusual bags that year!
> 
> View attachment 5267565


The ladybug and flower frame bags are sooo cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I had a few from this collection. I had the flower motif framed bag and the matching coin purse. They were adorable! I had a large coin purse that matched the gold mosaic hobo in the top row and the suede mosaic wristlet that matched the mosaic pleated hobo in the bottom row.


Flower one is so cute! No longer have?


----------



## baghabitz34

musiclover said:


> I love the Dreamer and especially the one with the rivets. I just bought a little Dreamer from the FOS. She’s really cute.
> View attachment 5268081


Love the dark hardware with the black leather


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Flower one is so cute! No longer have?


No. It was so tiny it felt like a toy. It was beautiful though.


----------



## Jaidybug

I so enjoy seeing all the beautiful bags in this thread!❤️ Adding one of my faves I’ve been carrying the past few days, the Bandana Rivets Market Tote


----------



## SEWDimples

Yesterday, I carried the Turquoise Prairie Rivets Rogue 25. Love the details.


----------



## musiclover

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, I carried the Turquoise Prairie Rivets Rogue 25. Love the details.
> View attachment 5268285


I love the prairie rivets Rogue bags! Another Rogue I wanted but did not buy to keep myself in check. I stopped at four which is obviously not enough.

Yours is lovely and the detail is fabulous!


----------



## musiclover

Jaidybug said:


> I so enjoy seeing all the beautiful bags in this thread!❤ Adding one of my faves I’ve been carrying the past few days, the Bandana Rivets Market Tote


This is a beautiful tote!  I wish I had paid more attention when this beauty came out. You must really enjoy carrying it.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> No. It was so tiny it felt like a toy. It was beautiful though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268175


These are so lovely!  I like all the top stitching. We don’t too much of that anymore. There’s a lot of craftsmanship here.


----------



## musiclover

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the dark hardware with the black leather


Me, too. I am a huge brass/gold hardware fan, but this little cutie with the darker hardware captured my eye. It’s a really subtle bag and sometimes, you just need a bag to make a whisper instead of an entrance.


----------



## Purselover86

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5264244
> 
> Blue Willow tote today


Baby Yoda stealing the show


----------



## musiclover

My pretty one for today…Selena Bond Bag.


@Iamminda You can see some of the kids’ cute painted wooden ornaments we made for Christmas in the background. We made hearts, stars, trees and decorations.  We painted them, then used sparkle Mod Podge as a top coat, added jewels and some glitter glue paint.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, I carried the Turquoise Prairie Rivets Rogue 25. Love the details.
> View attachment 5268285


This one is on my wishlist!


----------



## Jaidybug

Thank you @musiclover, I do love carrying this bag.  It is lightweight and the straps are comfortable on the shoulder


----------



## valv54

Vintage ramblers legacy in current.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> My pretty one for today…Selena Bond Bag.
> View attachment 5268532
> 
> @Iamminda You can see some of the kids’ cute painted wooden ornaments we made for Christmas in the background. We made hearts, stars, trees and decorations.  We painted them, then used sparkle Mod Podge as a top coat, added jewels and some glitter glue paint.



Such a beautiful bag ML — I love the bow details of the Selena line .  And what a darling background  — your Littles did a great job with their holiday ornaments!   How fun!  Thanks for sharing ML .


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I love the Dreamer and especially the one with the rivets. I just bought a little Dreamer from the FOS. She’s really cute.
> View attachment 5268081


This bag is really cute! I especially love it with the pink flower.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> No. It was so tiny it felt like a toy. It was beautiful though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268175


I'm totally jealous! These two are just sooo pretty! They both seem like the perfect sizes for me though.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> My pretty one for today…Selena Bond Bag.
> View attachment 5268532
> 
> @Iamminda You can see some of the kids’ cute painted wooden ornaments we made for Christmas in the background. We made hearts, stars, trees and decorations.  We painted them, then used sparkle Mod Podge as a top coat, added jewels and some glitter glue paint.


What a beautiful sight, shimmering bag, and happy little tree!  Do you ever wear the bow charm with this bag? Or maybe it doesn't need it?  I love your kids' wooden ornaments!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> My pretty one for today…Selena Bond Bag.
> View attachment 5268532
> 
> @Iamminda You can see some of the kids’ cute painted wooden ornaments we made for Christmas in the background. We made hearts, stars, trees and decorations.  We painted them, then used sparkle Mod Podge as a top coat, added jewels and some glitter glue paint.


Pretty bag! And the bejeweled wooden shapes are so cute!!! I love them all!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> No. It was so tiny it felt like a toy. It was beautiful though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268175


Prolly too small for me. Lol


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful bag ML — I love the bow details of the Selena line .  And what a darling background  — your Littles did a great job with their holiday ornaments!   How fun!  Thanks for sharing ML .


Thank you, Iam!  I’m still really happy with my Selena bag and all of the lovely detailed jewel work on the front.

I’m so glad you like our Christmas ornaments!  I couldn’t believe we were able to find them at Michaels.  I always enjoy painting.  It’s been such a joy making crafts with the Cuties.  They are loving doing Art every afternoon and it seems to be just what they need.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is really cute! I especially love it with the pink flower.





Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty bag! And the bejeweled wooden shapes are so cute!!! I love them all!


Thank you, SSM!  I am enjoying both of these bags the past couple of weeks. They’re working out well for me. The Selena can hold a bit more so it’s a good bag to take to work. The pink flower is one from my tea rose charm collection. 

Aren’t those ornaments so cute?  We are making reindeer gift bags next week to hold our craft treasures to bring home.


----------



## LadaZuri

Carried this beautiful "handmade in Italy" Madison Biltmore to my birthday dinner!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> What a beautiful sight, shimmering bag, and happy little tree!  Do you ever wear the bow charm with this bag? Or maybe it doesn't need it?  I love your kids' wooden ornaments!


Hi TO, we are loving our little classroom Christmas tree. It’s so pretty with the ceiling lights turned to low.  Decorating the tree takes on a new meaning as 20 wee ones are jostling for a spot!  But I have a second tiny tree in the House Corner so a few children decided to hang their ornaments there instead.

This Selena bag has turned out to be a great purchase. I love the jewels. I did put the bow charm on it but it really swings and was bumping and knocking the jewels a bit. I’ve actually moved the bow charm to my black Dreamer!


----------



## katev

LadaZuri said:


> Carried this beautiful "handmade in Italy" Madison Biltmore to my birthday dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269036



That bag is gorgeous and what a classic! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Iamminda

LadaZuri said:


> Carried this beautiful "handmade in Italy" Madison Biltmore to my birthday dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269036



Hope you had a great birthday dinner with this red beauty


----------



## Teagaggle

Field tote 22 with one of my favorite holiday charms.


----------



## RuedeNesle

LadaZuri said:


> Carried this beautiful "handmade in Italy" Madison Biltmore to my birthday dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269036


  Beautiful! I hope you had a fun birthday dinner!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LadaZuri said:


> Carried this beautiful "handmade in Italy" Madison Biltmore to my birthday dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269036


WOWWWW! This bag's red is perfect! It's such a gorgeous bag. And happy belated bday!


----------



## americandreaming

Bella court maiden voyage

Carrying a little lighter than usual so rolled strap up inside and bravely going top handle! At least for now...  haha!


----------



## artax two

americandreaming said:


> Bella court maiden voyage
> 
> Carrying a little lighter than usual so rolled strap up inside and bravely going top handle! At least for now...  haha!
> 
> View attachment 5270132


I've found myself grabbing my BC by the handle quite a bit. I knew I liked top handle bags for visual aesthetics, and I can't deny I also like them because they're easier to carry.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using this pink bag.  I was having pink withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Using this pink bag.  I was having pink withdrawal symptoms.
> View attachment 5270223



So pretty — this is my Coach HG bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — this is my Coach HG bag


Thank you Iamminda! I don't know why but I treat this bag more gingerly than most of my other bags. Probably because it's a light colored smooth leather bag.
I actually thought of putting feet on the bottom of the bag. What do you think. Yay or nay?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Iamminda! I don't know why but I treat this bag more gingerly than most of my other bags. Probably because it's a light colored smooth leather bag.



I am guessing the pink Nora is more carefree?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I am guessing the pink Nora is more carefree?


For sure!


----------



## americandreaming

Sunshine mama said:


> I actually thought of putting feet on the bottom of the bag. What do you think. Yay or nay?


YAY!!!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Using this pink bag.  I was having pink withdrawal symptoms.
> View attachment 5270223


I love this photo!  And your card case with the tea rose!  I’ve never seen that before. It’s beautiful and goes so well with your bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I love this photo!  And your card case with the tea rose!  I’ve never seen that before. It’s beautiful and goes so well with your bag.


Thank you musiclover! The card case is a little different because I painted part of the front and the sides. I also took some paint off from the brown section to make it slightly lighter. I also took out the round key ring.   
Here's a picture of what it used to look like.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Vintage Ergo from the 90s


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating on Coach, but my Longchamp does have a Coach X Disney bag charm.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Getting a little festive by carrying my bottle green Carnival to a holiday get together today: 





I haven’t been using my bags lately since all my essentials fit in my winter coat lol


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

I'm not a stewardess but I am traveling here's my travel bag.


----------



## whateve

Madison Sabrina from 2008.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> View attachment 5271436
> 
> 
> Madison Sabrina from 2008.


Wow! The color is gorgeous.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Wow! The color is gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## lemondln

My new favorite   

My 4-year-old said: mommy has too many bags


----------



## whateve

lemondln said:


> My new favorite
> 
> My 4-year-old said: mommy has too many bags
> 
> View attachment 5271483


What do 4 year olds know?!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5271436
> 
> 
> Madison Sabrina from 2008.


Love the tiny hearts!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the tiny hearts!


Thank you! It's an older Coach charm.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5271436
> 
> 
> Madison Sabrina from 2008.



I love this charm — pairs perfectly with this beauty.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I love this charm — pairs perfectly with this beauty.


Thanks! I think I used it for Valentine's Day and never took it off.


----------



## inkfade

This is the same photo as when I got the bag, but it's sitting in the same spot right now. This is an Academy pack in the Cordura fabric that I bought off Poshmark, with a Rexy pin of my own added. I have been using only this since getting it, almost a month now, and am still head over heels in love with it! It fits all my daily carry (two pairs of glasses, notebook + pen, pouch for misc. items, masks, and then my card case and AirPods in the little zip compartment on the front). I typically carry it on one shoulder, but when walking for longer distances will sling it around my body as it is meant to be worn. I love how casual it is, and since it's fabric I am trying not to worry about it as much if I am caught in the rain.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Got this new from the outlet and loving it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

inkfade said:


> This is the same photo as when I got the bag, but it's sitting in the same spot right now. This is an Academy pack in the Cordura fabric that I bought off Poshmark, with a Rexy pin of my own added. I have been using only this since getting it, almost a month now, and am still head over heels in love with it! It fits all my daily carry (two pairs of glasses, notebook + pen, pouch for misc. items, masks, and then my card case and AirPods in the little zip compartment on the front). I typically carry it on one shoulder, but when walking for longer distances will sling it around my body as it is meant to be worn. I love how casual it is, and since it's fabric I am trying not to worry about it as much if I am caught in the rain.
> 
> View attachment 5271816


I bought a Gotham Pack in all leather in a yummy red and am debating whether to keep or not. So the trick is to carry on one shoulder when walking around? I like the look when it's slung on my back but I quickly realized what a pain it would be to get my phone or wallet out while making purchases. Let me test the over my shoulder method. I really like the pack but don't want to jump thru too many hoops to make it work for my lifestyle. Thanks.


----------



## americandreaming

Bella is a favourite already and I feel so cool when I carry her. My arm aches but I suffer for the beauty x


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> Bella is a favourite already and I feel so cool when I carry her. My arm aches but I suffer for the beauty x
> View attachment 5272057


It's worth the pain!


----------



## inkfade

Addicted to bags said:


> I bought a Gotham Pack in all leather in a yummy red and am debating whether to keep or not. So the trick is to carry on one shoulder when walking around? I like the look when it's slung on my back but I quickly realized what a pain it would be to get my phone or wallet out while making purchases. Let me test the over my shoulder method. I really like the pack but don't want to jump thru too many hoops to make it work for my lifestyle. Thanks.



I keep my card case in the front zipper pocket, so it's pretty easy to grab whether I have the strap across my chest or just on my shoulder. I just pull at the bag until it slides down under my armpit so the front is accessible if it is slung across my chest. It would not be as convenient if I had a larger wallet that stayed in the main compartment.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> View attachment 5271436
> 
> 
> Madison Sabrina from 2008.


Wow! She is stunning! This color is happiness inducing! Lol!


----------



## tealocean

lemondln said:


> My new favorite
> 
> My 4-year-old said: mommy has too many bags
> 
> View attachment 5271483


----------



## Addicted to bags

inkfade said:


> I keep my card case in the front zipper pocket, so it's pretty easy to grab whether I have the strap across my chest or just on my shoulder. I just pull at the bag until it slides down under my armpit so the front is accessible if it is slung across my chest. It would not be as convenient if I had a larger wallet that stayed in the main compartment.


Thanks for your tips. I don't use backpacks so I thought the single strap sling style might work out better for me. I don't think I have a true use for the Gotham Pack but I really like the color so that's why I'm trying to justify keeping it


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> Wow! She is stunning! This color is happiness inducing! Lol!


Thank you! It's a replacement for fuchsia Legacy duffle. BTW, I saw someone with a Legacy duffle the other day and DH said it was huge. Does he not know I have 3 of them?


----------



## Jaidybug

whateve said:


> View attachment 5271436
> 
> 
> Madison Sabrina from 2008.


Oh wow! I haven’t seen a Sabrina in a long time. Love the colour!


----------



## whateve

Jaidybug said:


> Oh wow! I haven’t seen a Sabrina in a long time. Love the colour!


Thanks! I wasn't into Coach when the style came out. I got this one second hand primarily for the color, then realized the style is much cuter IRL than it looked to me in pictures.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks for your tips. I don't use backpacks so I thought the single strap sling style might work out better for me. I don't think I have a true use for the Gotham Pack but I really like the color so that's why I'm trying to justify keeping it
> 
> View attachment 5272316


 I hope you can justify keeping it because it's so cute. But I have a lot of neglected red bags in my closet so I completely understand if you return it. (But make sure you can tell me you tried _very _hard to make it work before you do.  )


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thank you! It's a replacement for fuchsia Legacy duffle. BTW, I saw someone with a Legacy duffle the other day and DH said it was huge. Does he not know I have 3 of them?


He probably doesn't if he's like my DH.
He's so confused. I'll be looking at some bags in a store, and he would say, I like that,  do you want it? And I'd be like, no. I already have it! And vice-versa.


----------



## Jereni

I am so out of date on TPF!!! Working on catching up on all the beautiful Coach bags posted lately.

Today I wore my ‘rouge’ Quiltie Willis 18. Can’t wait to see if they do another batch of Willises in fun colors for late winter / spring.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> I am so out of date on TPF!!! Working on catching up on all the beautiful Coach bags posted lately.
> 
> Today I wore my ‘rouge’ Quiltie Willis 18. Can’t wait to see if they do another batch of Willises in fun colors for late winter / spring.
> 
> View attachment 5272801


This is so beautuful!


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so beautuful!



Thank you! It’s such a fun punch of color. I have debated harrrrd getting the red one, and it’s now on sale, but I think I’m going to hold out to get a red Winnie at some point.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I am so out of date on TPF!!! Working on catching up on all the beautiful Coach bags posted lately.
> 
> Today I wore my ‘rouge’ Quiltie Willis 18. Can’t wait to see if they do another batch of Willises in fun colors for late winter / spring.
> 
> View attachment 5272801


I love this!


----------



## inkfade

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks for your tips. I don't use backpacks so I thought the single strap sling style might work out better for me. I don't think I have a true use for the Gotham Pack but I really like the color so that's why I'm trying to justify keeping it
> 
> View attachment 5272316



Same, I wanted a bag that could be totally out of my way (as opposed to my usual crossbody which sometimes can get in the way if I'm moving around a lot) but still easily accessible, kept both my hands free, and casual. It took a little bit to get used to using it, because I'd never used a backpack of any kind before as an everyday bag, and for a moment there I thought maybe I had made a mistake in getting it because I just wasn't getting into a groove, but after the first week it felt so natural and I'm so happy I bought it.

I really like the look of the Gotham pack. That red will really pop against a neutral outfit!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Thank you! It's a replacement for fuchsia Legacy duffle. BTW, I saw someone with a Legacy duffle the other day and DH said it was huge. Does he not know I have 3 of them?


Lol!  Is it fuchsia? It looks brighter. Gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> Lol!  Is it fuchsia? It looks brighter. Gorgeous!


Thanks! It's probably a little more intense than fuchsia. The color seems more saturated than Legacy colors, something I've noticed about Madison leather. I think the color was called either raspberry or magenta.


----------



## Lake Effect

I took this to the office yesterday, completely blinged  out Hampton Business Tote. I found this early in my vintage quest. A bit of a departure, would you say, from the understated vintage styles I am drawn to. Decorating it like a Christmas tree!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday I needed my Happy Camper.


----------



## Glttglam

Been using my Lora Carryall since Sunday.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> I took this to the office yesterday, completely blinged  out Hampton Business Tote. I found this early in my vintage quest. A bit of a departure, would you say, from the understated vintage styles I am drawn to. Decorating it like a Christmas tree!
> View attachment 5273917


Love it! Looks great with the accessories. I was looking through my closet for another bag and came across these two Hampton bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

Yesterday, I carried this Stuart Weiztman blue saddle bag. Not Coach, but in the Tapestry family.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Glttglam said:


> Been using my Lora Carryall since Sunday.


Pretty color!


----------



## baghabitz34

black Charlie bucket today


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I needed my Happy Camper.
> View attachment 5273920



So happy and cheery SSSSSSM .  I love all your special additions, like that strap is a prefect match.


----------



## Glttglam

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Pretty color!


Thank you


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> I took this to the office yesterday, completely blinged  out Hampton Business Tote. I found this early in my vintage quest. A bit of a departure, would you say, from the understated vintage styles I am drawn to. Decorating it like a Christmas tree!
> View attachment 5273917


I like all your fun and festivity!  Penguin is looking cute too.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I needed my Happy Camper.
> View attachment 5273920


That's a great bag for Woodstock!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So happy and cheery SSSSSSM .  I love all your special additions, like that strap is a prefect match.


Thank you.  It's really fun when things I buy at different  times work well together.


tealocean said:


> That's a great bag for Woodstock!


Thank you! They go well together!


----------



## Jereni

Lake Effect said:


> I took this to the office yesterday, completely blinged  out Hampton Business Tote. I found this early in my vintage quest. A bit of a departure, would you say, from the understated vintage styles I am drawn to. Decorating it like a Christmas tree!
> View attachment 5273917



This bag is awesome! I adore it all blinged out


----------



## Lake Effect

Jereni said:


> This bag is awesome! I adore it all blinged out


Awe thanks! I lean so hard toward the understated vintage styles from the 80s and 90s. But I love brass hardware and it was pre-loved and a steal. My bestie gave me the snowman and I had this why-not moment in a Coach at the holidays last year and got the mini Tabby. I thought the red personalized hang tag would be a nice pop for this and my large British Tan bags.


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> I like all your fun and festivity!  Penguin is looking cute too.


 He is pulling the load as my sole decoration for my workspace, which I only use once a week now!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5274289


Whatcha eating here? Looks interesting.


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Whatcha eating here? Looks interesting.


Gotta have a sausage roll...wear all the pastry on one's self.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5274289


You got me again!  
And I'm glad @Addicted to bags asked what you were eating. I was curious about it when I saw it in the handbag thread. Now I'm hungry. (It doesn't take much!  )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Whatcha eating here? Looks interesting.


The most knowledgeable always asks the questions. Meanwhile, I was pretending again that I knew.  Thanks for asking AtB! 


Narnanz said:


> Gotta have a sausage roll...wear all the pastry on one's self.


This statement made me visualize myself as a sausage for some reason.


RuedeNesle said:


> You got me again!
> And I'm glad @Addicted to bags asked what you were eating. I was curious about it when I saw it in the handbag thread. Now I'm hungry. (It doesn't take much!  )


I was thinking the same.  There's a donut shop 5 minutes away that makes killer sausage pastry.  This is really dangerous,  since I keep thinking I will become a sausage roll if I frequent that shop.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> The most knowledgeable always asks the questions. Meanwhile, I was pretending again that I knew.  Thanks for asking AtB!
> 
> This statement made me visualize myself as a sausage for some reason.
> 
> I was thinking the same.  There's a donut shop 5 minutes away that makes killer sausage pastry.  This is really dangerous,  since I keep thinking I will become a sausage roll if I frequent that shop.











						Sausage roll recipe | Jamie Oliver recipes
					

If you think that making sausage rolls is tricky, this sausage roll recipe will change your mind! Served warm from the oven, homemade sausage rolls are a total joy.




					www.jamieoliver.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Sausage roll recipe | Jamie Oliver recipes
> 
> 
> If you think that making sausage rolls is tricky, this sausage roll recipe will change your mind! Served warm from the oven, homemade sausage rolls are a total joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jamieoliver.com


I really like Jamie Oliver! He's the only chef that I own 4 cookbooks from.


----------



## whateve

1990s Sheridan Marietta with factory bee fob from around 2014.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> View attachment 5275124
> 
> 1990s Sheridan Marietta with factory bee fob from around 2014.


Bee is too cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Bee is too cute


I thought it was a fish first.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought it was a fish first.


Hmmm maybe you're right, but I think the black and yellow give it away


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Bee is too cute





Sunshine mama said:


> I thought it was a fish first.





Addicted to bags said:


> Hmmm maybe you're right, but I think the black and yellow give it away


Thanks! It's a bee but a really fat bee with tiny wings!


----------



## Jereni

Chalk Willis today.


----------



## Jaidybug

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5274085
> 
> black Charlie bucket today


Love the strap with it, perfection! ❤️


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Thanks! It's a bee but a really fat bee with tiny wings!


I doubt he can even lift off with those tiny wings! He's cute though!


----------



## whateve

Rambler's Legacy in currant from 1999. The leather is so soft and thick.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Rambler's Legacy in currant from 1999. The leather is so soft and thick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275996


Beautiful! That color is lovely!


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! That color is lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 5276211


Love the tree! The bag is pretty too.


----------



## holiday123

Beat today


----------



## SEWDimples

Gorgeous! I love boarder rivets. 


holiday123 said:


> Beat today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277145


Beautiful! I love boarder rivets and they look amazing with the color.


----------



## LadaZuri

whateve said:


> Rambler's Legacy in currant from 1999. The leather is so soft and thick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275996



WOW!!! Now that's a Holy Grail Bag!


----------



## whateve

LadaZuri said:


> WOW!!! Now that's a Holy Grail Bag!


Thanks!


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> Rambler's Legacy in currant from 1999. The leather is so soft and thick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275996



@whateve is this color true to life? It’s so lovely.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> @whateve is this color true to life? It’s so lovely.


Thank you! I think this photo came out truer than it usually does. This color is so hard to photograph. This is with flash. In normal lighting, it is darker.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Who needs cake?


----------



## JenJBS

My new Baby Bennett in metallic cranberry.


----------



## Hyacinth

JenJBS said:


> My new Baby Bennett in metallic cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 5278294




That is a seriously GORGEOUS color!


----------



## Iamminda

SSSSM, this is the cutest bag/charm combo ever 



Sunshine mama said:


> Who needs cake?
> View attachment 5278213




Jen, this color is incredibly beautiful . You know I love _all _your purple bags but for me, this one may be in the top two (right next to your HG). 



JenJBS said:


> My new Baby Bennett in metallic cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 5278294


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Who needs cake?
> View attachment 5278213


So cute, SSM!  Can I ask where little Foxy is from?  He’s adorable.


----------



## musiclover

JenJBS said:


> My new Baby Bennett in metallic cranberry.
> 
> View attachment 5278294


Wowza!  I love this colour, and the Bennett silhouette of course. This is a perfect partner for the holidays!


----------



## JenJBS

Hyacinth said:


> That is a seriously GORGEOUS color!


Thank you!   



Iamminda said:


> Jen, this color is incredibly beautiful . You know I love _all _your purple bags but for me, this one may be in the top two (right next to your HG).


Thank you!   Same here! I love a beautiful metallic! 



musiclover said:


> Wowza!  I love this colour, and the Bennett silhouette of course. This is a perfect partner for the holidays!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> SSSSM, this is the cutest bag/charm combo ever


Thank you.  My DD was holding them together,  and I thought they were a great pair!


musiclover said:


> So cute, SSM!  Can I ask where little Foxy is from?  He’s adorable.


Thank you. My DD got it for me from Fossil. She said it looks like a Corgi, but it does look like a little fox too.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  My DD was holding them together,  and I thought they were a great pair!
> 
> Thank you. My DD got it for me from Fossil. She said it looks like a Corgi, but it does look like a little fox too.


 
Thank you, SSM!  I love that he can be a Corgi, too!  I am going to try to find him.


----------



## whateve

The silliest bag I own.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

whateve said:


> The silliest bag I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278840



I wanna pet it


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> The silliest bag I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278840


At least you kept your older bags!

I think you two could have a lot of fun together! What charm would you add?  Or is that other the top?


----------



## whateve

Coachaddict4020 said:


> I wanna pet it


It is so incredibly soft!


musiclover said:


> At least you kept your older bags!
> 
> I think you two could have a lot of fun together! What charm would you add?  Or is that other the top?


I have worn it with charms in the past. I remember using a snowman. It is probably overkill.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> It is so incredibly soft!
> 
> I have worn it with charms in the past. I remember using a snowman. It is probably overkill.


I think I love it!   So much fun!


----------



## Jaidybug

Sunshine mama said:


> Who needs cake?
> View attachment 5278213


Love the colour, and such a cute charm!


----------



## americandreaming

W/ me to my booster appt, errands and lunch


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> W/ me to my booster appt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279201


What is this cutie called? I've never seen it before.


----------



## americandreaming

Sunshine mama said:


> What is this cutie called? I've never seen it before.


It's the Hamptons Demi Pouch in vicuña (thanks @whateve for authenticating and information)!  It's great quality and design in my opinion.


----------



## Lee22




----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> The silliest bag I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278840


Adorbs. On a regular basis I look at pre-loved shearling trimmed bags! 
I say go for it with Santa. 


Sunshine mama said:


> What is this cutie called? I've never seen it before.


These are a thrifting staple where I am, in black.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> These are a thrifting staple where I am, in black.


I need to go shopping with you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 5279263


I love the sunshine beadwork!!


----------



## MiaKay

Cassie


----------



## Narnanz

americandreaming said:


> It's the Hamptons Demi Pouch in vicuña (thanks @whateve for authenticating and information)!  It's great quality and design in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279233


I thrifted one for $3 a few weeks ago..great sized little bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 5279263


Very pretty detail at the bottom! 


MiaKay said:


> Cassie


Looks great on you, especially with that coat


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the sunshine beadwork!!


Thanks and definitely why it stays in my rotation


----------



## Sunshine mama

MiaKay said:


> Cassie


You look very classy with your  Cassie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD's backpack modeling with DD2's fruit tart.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD's backpack modeling with DD2's fruit tart.
> View attachment 5279838


Yummy!  That’s a beautiful fruit tart!  Did DD2 make a custard filling?

I have been looking around at backpacks. I actually do not own one (never have) but they seem to useful and there’s the odd time I think I wish I had my own. I like DD’s. Is this the Coach Pennie backpack?


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Yummy!  That’s a beautiful fruit tart!  Did DD2 make a custard filling?
> 
> I have been looking around at backpacks. I actually do not own one (never have) but they seem to useful and there’s the odd time I think I wish I had my own. I like DD’s. Is this the Coach Pennie backpack?


Thank you. 
According to DD2, it's a Mousseline custard cream.
As for the backpack,  I don't know its name, but it's really cute!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> According to DD2, it's a Mousseline custard cream.
> As for the backpack,  I don't know its name, but it's really cute!


Mousseline custard cream sounds delectable!  I’ll have to look that up. Thank you for asking. 

I think that little backpack is adorable!  Love the gold hardware and turnlocks.


----------



## MiaKay

The lovely Ergo - perfect for my achy shoulders!


----------



## Jereni

Dinky today for the coffee run.

Last outing for me for the next 10 days as I got dreaded news _immediately _after snapping this pic. (Yes, you have guessed correctly what the news was).


----------



## Teagaggle

Jereni said:


> Dinky today for the coffee run.
> 
> Last outing for me for the next 10 days as I got dreaded news _immediately _after snapping this pic. (Yes, you have guessed correctly what the news was).
> 
> View attachment 5280602


Beautiful pic! So sorry about your news...happening a lot. Be well...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Jereni said:


> Dinky today for the coffee run.
> 
> Last outing for me for the next 10 days as I got dreaded news _immediately _after snapping this pic. (Yes, you have guessed correctly what the news was).
> 
> View attachment 5280602


Be well soon.


----------



## inkfade

My Bleecker backpack in saddle, on the way to boyfriend’s parents house. Having Christmas Eve dinner and spending the night, so has a change of clothes, toiletries, etc.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Feeling festive with my bottle green Dinky today!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Dinky today for the coffee run.
> 
> Last outing for me for the next 10 days as I got dreaded news _immediately _after snapping this pic. (Yes, you have guessed correctly what the news was).
> 
> View attachment 5280602



I hope you have a mild case and recover quickly.


----------



## laurenrr

Jereni said:


> Dinky today for the coffee run.
> 
> Last outing for me for the next 10 days as I got dreaded news _immediately _after snapping this pic. (Yes, you have guessed correctly what the news was).
> 
> View attachment 5280602


Get well soon


----------



## houseof999

Merry Christmas everyone! I'm using my CNY Callie while it's still year of the ox and SIL with her new coach bucket bag which I was very tempted to buy.  If I did we would have been twinning.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I'm using my CNY Callie while it's still year of the ox and SIL with her new coach bucket bag which I was very tempted to buy.  If I did we would have been twinning.
> View attachment 5281155


They are both so cute! The ox pulling the carriage is adorable. You should continue to carry it regardless of the year. How did you resist that plaid?!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I'm using my CNY Callie while it's still year of the ox and SIL with her new coach bucket bag which I was very tempted to buy.  If I did we would have been twinning.
> View attachment 5281155



Such a cute pic! Merry Christmas!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> They are both so cute! The ox pulling the carriage is adorable. You should continue to carry it regardless of the year. How did you resist that plaid?!



I  had to resist. I have plenty red plaid clothing.  Having a plaid bag to wear with solid red clothes is just reversing the combination so I figured I could live without it.


----------



## Alexa5

houseof999 said:


> I  had to resist. I have plenty red plaid clothing.  Having a plaid bag to wear with solid red clothes is just reversing the combination so I figured I could live without it.


Plus if it is the mini version of the bag, although doable and cute, it is a little awkward to use since the snaps take away from some of the space the bag has.


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> Plus if it is the mini version of the bag, although doable and cute, it is a little awkward to use since the snaps take away from some of the space the bag has.


Yeah I didn't like the center divider. I find it restricts how much it can fit.


----------



## SEWDimples

I’ve been using this bag for the last few days.


----------



## jessica.berman

Just moved into my new Lori after receiving it for Christmas from my husband!


----------



## kistae

Bit late to this but:


----------



## RuedeNesle

jessica.berman said:


> Just moved into my new Lori after receiving it for Christmas from my husband!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282181


 Lori is a beautiful Christmas gift!


kistae said:


> Bit late to this but:
> View attachment 5282260


 

Two beautiful red bags!


----------



## DaisyDD

What I’m carrying now.  I do love my Coach bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> Bit late to this but:
> View attachment 5282260


Cute!!!


----------



## Jereni

Teal Marlie today, with furball.


----------



## Narnanz

For my day off and a short errand,  I'm using my lovely green Murphy. 
The HYPE red leather bag is my work bag for the week.


----------



## Alexa5

This link lovely!


----------



## DaisyDD

Jereni said:


> Teal Marlie today, with furball.
> 
> View attachment 5283321


Love the color!!


----------



## DaisyDD

Jereni said:


> Dinky today for the coffee run.
> 
> Last outing for me for the next 10 days as I got dreaded news _immediately _after snapping this pic. (Yes, you have guessed correctly what the news was).
> 
> View attachment 5280602


Is the color mint?   Very pretty!


----------



## Jereni

DaisyDD said:


> Is the color mint?   Very pretty!



Thanks! I think this Dinky color was called light teal, probably looks more minty in this photo than it really is.


----------



## Molly0

Heading out for my booster on this last day of 2021.  She’s coming with me.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Teagaggle

Stayed in my metallic Cassie the entire month of December. 
Moved into my black Cassie this morning...have been excited to start carrying it since painting it a couple months ago.
HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## houseof999

Happy new year! I'm starting the year with waffle house for breakfast with the family and carrying my favorite clutch!


----------



## Jereni

Teagaggle said:


> Stayed in my metallic Cassie the entire month of December.
> Moved into my black Cassie this morning...have been excited to start carrying it since painting it a couple months ago.
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> View attachment 5285567
> View attachment 5285568



Lovely bags! I really like the way you did the charms on the metallic Cassie.


----------



## Iamminda

Pretty — you always have the best bag/scarf combo.  I really like the red star scarf.  On your black one, did you change the color of the hardware?  



Teagaggle said:


> Stayed in my metallic Cassie the entire month of December.
> Moved into my black Cassie this morning...have been excited to start carrying it since painting it a couple months ago.
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> View attachment 5285567
> View attachment 5285568


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Happy new year! I'm starting the year with waffle house for breakfast with the family and carrying my favorite clutch!
> View attachment 5285589


Happy new year to you too!
Your happy clutch really makes me smile!


----------



## CoachMaven

I have been cheating with my Tory Burch soft Fleming for the past month, I rarely stay in a bag that long! However, I am starting the new year in one of my all time favorites, my Rogue in 1941 red


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> Pretty — you always have the best bag/scarf combo.  I really like the red star scarf.  On your black one, did you change the color of the hardware?


Thank you, @Iamminda ! No, I didn't change the hardware. I bought a used Taupe Cassie & painted it black!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Frosty winter day with my Mini Soho Flap in mini sig


----------



## MiaKay

CoachMaven said:


> I have been cheating with my Tory Burch soft Fleming for the past month, I rarely stay in a bag that long! However, I am starting the new year in one of my all time favorites, my Rogue in 1941 red
> View attachment 5285824



Gorgeous! Love this shade of red with the dark (gunmetal?) hardware.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Frosty winter day with my Mini Soho Flap in mini sig


Looks Cold there!


----------



## shoes+handbags

CoachMaven said:


> I have been cheating with my Tory Burch soft Fleming for the past month, I rarely stay in a bag that long! However, I am starting the new year in one of my all time favorites, my Rogue in 1941 red
> View attachment 5285824


She’s a beaut  (we’ve watched Christmas Vacation a few times this year  )


----------



## CoachMaven

MiaKay said:


> Gorgeous! Love this shade of red with the dark (gunmetal?) hardware.


Thank you. I don’t remember if it’s gunmetal or pewter- it’s the one that doesn’t chip.


----------



## CoachMaven

shoes+handbags said:


> She’s a beaut  (we’ve watched Christmas Vacation a few times this year  )


Thank you, I watched it a few times myself while on break!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Happy new year! I'm starting the year with waffle house for breakfast with the family and carrying my favorite clutch!
> View attachment 5285589


 Perfect way to start the year!  


CoachMaven said:


> I have been cheating with my Tory Burch soft Fleming for the past month, I rarely stay in a bag that long! However, I am starting the new year in one of my all time favorites, my Rogue in 1941 red
> View attachment 5285824


 This.....  has always been one of my favorite red Coach bags!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I love Mcdonalds and I love Coach x Disney items   
Coach x Disney F59359 Patricia Legacy in Banana


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> I love Mcdonalds and I love Coach x Disney items
> Coach x Disney F59359 Patricia Legacy in Banana


That drink looks yummy! And your happy yellow bag is so pretty!


----------



## CoachMaven

SakuraSakura said:


> I love Mcdonalds and I love Coach x Disney items
> Coach x Disney F59359 Patricia Legacy in Banana


I’ve been saying this for almost 20 yrs now, McDonalds brewed coffee is legit the best! I also love their iced coffees.


----------



## holiday123

Dinky with party mouse strap today


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachMaven said:


> I’ve been saying this for almost 20 yrs now, McDonalds brewed coffee is legit the best! I also love their iced coffees.


My dad loves their senior 25 cent coffee.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> My dad loves their senior 25 cent coffee.


What?      I have to check this out!
(Maybe it’s not in Canada)


----------



## SakuraSakura

CoachMaven said:


> I’ve been saying this for almost 20 yrs now, McDonalds brewed coffee is legit the best! I also love their iced coffees.



Their iced coffee is better than Starbucks or Tim Hortons #sorrynotsorry. 
I have a massive soft spot for Mcdonalds.... it's probably the reason why I've put on weight


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sunshine mama said:


> That drink looks yummy! And your happy yellow bag is so pretty!



Thank you, Sunshine Mama. I love primary colors!


----------



## IntheOcean

CoachMaven said:


> I have been cheating with my Tory Burch soft Fleming for the past month, I rarely stay in a bag that long! However, I am starting the new year in one of my all time favorites, my Rogue in 1941 red
> View attachment 5285824


Love this shade of red!


----------



## baghabitz34

Kaffe Troupe Carryall 35 today


----------



## couchette

Taking out my new Lori today.I highly recommend this bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

couchette said:


> Taking out my new Lori today.I highly recommend this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287959


 I actually forgot to breathe when your picture opened!  The cup is the perfect prop. Peet's and the joy of a beautiful red bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

couchette said:


> Taking out my new Lori today.I highly recommend this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287959


Wow it's gorgeous! I can see why @RuedeNesle forgot to breathe!


----------



## ukonvasara

a small size madison builtmore


----------



## americandreaming

ukonvasara said:


> a small size madison builtmore


a Gracie!


----------



## Katinahat

couchette said:


> Taking out my new Lori today.I highly recommend this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287959


Perfect colour for the season and a lovely bag.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Lee22

enjoying the rogue 12 with elephant print today. Swapped out the very thick strap for one of my troupe 16 straps


----------



## whateve

2007 Bleecker large flap


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5289200



Now I'm craving chocolate...  Madison Hailey, right?


----------



## couchette

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5289200


I wish Coach would make purses again with that gorgeous chocolate brown color.So beautiful!


----------



## Ishbin

CoachMaven said:


> I have been cheating with my Tory Burch soft Fleming for the past month, I rarely stay in a bag that long! However, I am starting the new year in one of my all time favorites, my Rogue in 1941 red
> View attachment 5285824


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Now I'm craving chocolate...  Madison Hailey, right?


Yes...she is such a great size.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> View attachment 5289275
> 
> 2007 Bleecker large flap


Man I want one of these!...wonder if @houseof999  has one of these she can part with


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Man I want one of these!...wonder if @houseof999  has one of these she can part with


I used to have a bunch of them. I narrowed it down to my two favorite colors. My other one is rust.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I used to have a bunch of them. I narrowed it down to my two favorite colors. My other one is rust.


I only have  one in the same family thats smaller and has the longer strap that I killed getting yellow paint off. The leather is so hard on it now that I dont use it at all. Was thinking of giving it another dunk.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Not sure what this is called, but I bought it from the Coach store last month.


----------



## baghabitz34

The lovely Prussian Blue today


----------



## Islandbreeze

I loved Coach back in the day but haven’t owned any in about 15 years. I started reading this thread and presto, bought this vintage one.


----------



## JenJBS

Trail bag.


----------



## Lee22

Pulled out the lovely Marleigh


----------



## houseof999

Islandbreeze said:


> I loved Coach back in the day but haven’t owned any in about 15 years. I started reading this thread and presto, bought this vintage one.


You started with red!  Twins! I love mine! I shall bring her out to use.


----------



## houseof999

Lee22 said:


> Pulled out the lovely Marleigh
> View attachment 5292084
> 
> View attachment 5292083


I've been trying to find one of these but these are so pricey per square inch!


----------



## Lee22

houseof999 said:


> I've been trying to find one of these but these are so pricey per square inch!


I hear you and I missed out on the kelp color….


----------



## Islandbreeze

houseof999 said:


> You started with red!  Twins! I love mine! I shall bring her out to use.


I really surprised myself as I never wear red bags. This just looked so appealing I couldn’t resist. Love to see pictures of yours!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Islandbreeze said:


> I loved Coach back in the day but haven’t owned any in about 15 years. I started reading this thread and presto, bought this vintage one.


   A perfect way to get back to Coach! I love red, but I also love the style of this bag! Welcome back!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> You started with red!  Twins! I love mine! *I shall bring her out to use.*


Yes you shall (should)! I'll keep the couch close before I open this thread.


----------



## Lake Effect

Islandbreeze said:


> I loved Coach back in the day but haven’t owned any in about 15 years. I started reading this thread and presto, bought this vintage one.


Fabulous re-entry!


----------



## Lake Effect

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes you shall (should)! I'll keep the couch close before I open this thread.


Steady!!! I’ve been in red too this week,


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> Steady!!! I’ve been in red too this week,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292354


As soon as I saw the notification saying you quoted me I knew I had to brace for impact!  ..........


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> I've been trying to find one of these but these are so pricey per square inch!


Right! I’m so upset that I did not buy the two I wanted when they were at retail. Black leather Kaffe Fassett and Oxblood. Oh well.


----------



## Jereni

New Swinger 20 bought on-sale - @RuedeNesle it has red _in it_, does that count?


----------



## houseof999

Lee22 said:


> I hear you and I missed out on the kelp color….


Keep looking! I found mine on ebay randomly just looking for "green coach bag".


----------



## Ishbin

Jereni said:


> New Swinger 20 bought on-sale - @RuedeNesle it has red _in it_, does that count?
> 
> View attachment 5292420


After seeing your bag picture, I am considering purchasing this. Its so pretty.love the floral. Thinking i maybe able to use it with my Dinky chain. Do you have any more inputs on this one size wise? Its so


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Right! I’m so upset that I did not buy the two I wanted when they were at retail. Black leather Kaffe Fassett and Oxblood. Oh well.


I'm upset I didn't get them at buy now after the runway show.  The black with red bottom is so beautiful!


----------



## Jereni

Ishbin said:


> After seeing your bag picture, I am considering purchasing this. Its so pretty.love the floral. Thinking i maybe able to use it with my Dinky chain. Do you have any more inputs on this one size wise? Its so



Do it, do it…. Lol I’m an enabler. It’s SO freakin cute! A Dinky strap would definitely work with it, I have one also and plan to use that with it depending on the occasion.

Size-wise - it’s for sure small. I carried it today to coffee and it held my phone, a flat card case, a mask, house keys, car key, and a full size lip gloss. Thaaaat’s probably about it though. I don’t know that I could have got sunglasses in there as well.


----------



## Lee22

I am sure all of you have bags that sat in your closet over the years and never worn. I am bringing out this python bleecker for the first time today.


----------



## Lee22

houseof999 said:


> Keep looking! I found mine on ebay randomly just looking for "green coach bag".


Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Jereni said:


> New Swinger 20 bought on-sale - @RuedeNesle it has red _in it_, does that count?
> 
> View attachment 5292420


 Yes it does! IShe's beautiful with just enough red to keep me connected to my favorite color.


----------



## holiday123

Forest Dinky 24 today


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes it does! IShe's beautiful with just enough red to keep me connected to my favorite color.


Wait... Red is your favorite color? I had no idea....


----------



## Islandbreeze

RuedeNesle said:


> A perfect way to get back to Coach! I love red, but I also love the style of this bag! Welcome back!


Thanks! It is a great bag. Now I just need to keep myself from finding more great Coach bags!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Lake Effect said:


> Fabulous re-entry!


Thanks! It’s reminding me why Coach bags are so great.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Wait... Red is your favorite color? I had no idea....


I don't post or toast red bags that much so it makes sense that you'd have no idea.  



Islandbreeze said:


> Thanks! It is a great bag. Now I just need to keep myself from finding more great Coach bags!


Good luck with that!


----------



## SEWDimples

Jereni said:


> New Swinger 20 bought on-sale - @RuedeNesle it has red _in it_, does that count?
> 
> View attachment 5292420


So cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> I am sure all of you have bags that sat in your closet over the years and never worn. I am bringing out this python bleecker for the first time today.
> View attachment 5292499


Very nice. Yes, I have this Legacy Purple haircalf bag. You can still see the tag on it.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice. Yes, I have this Legacy Purple haircalf bag. You can still see the tag on it.
> View attachment 5292827


I had that bag! I carried several times. Then I started carrying smaller bags and it was too big for me. It sure is gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice. Yes, I have this Legacy Purple haircalf bag. You can still see the tag on it.
> View attachment 5292827


I love that vibrant purple! Thank you for sharing your purple beauties! I didn't realize they were all similar to the Disney purple.


----------



## tealocean

Jereni said:


> New Swinger 20 bought on-sale - @RuedeNesle it has red _in it_, does that count?
> 
> View attachment 5292420


This is so pretty with the whimsical flowers!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Forest Dinky 24 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292670


Beautiful! This is one green I hope they bring back!


----------



## JenJBS

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice. Yes, I have this Legacy Purple haircalf bag. You can still see the tag on it.
> View attachment 5292827



Spectacular!    

Any chance you'd be willing to post this pic to the Purple Purses thread? Please... Pretty please...

Please share your purple purses! | PurseForum (purseblog.com)


----------



## SEWDimples

JenJBS said:


> Spectacular!
> 
> Any chance you'd be willing to post this pic to the Purple Purses thread? Please... Pretty please...
> 
> Please share your purple purses! | PurseForum (purseblog.com)


Thank you! Yes, I will post my bags in that thread. There some amazing purple bags in that thread.


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice. Yes, I have this Legacy Purple haircalf bag. You can still see the tag on it.
> View attachment 5292827


Ah nice! never wore my purple rogue. Guess I have to put it in the rotation soon…


----------



## JenJBS

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! Yes, I will post my bags in that thread. There some amazing purple bags in that thread.



Thank you!    I love seeing so many purple bags all together.


----------



## MiniMabel

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice. Yes, I have this Legacy Purple haircalf bag. You can still see the tag on it.
> View attachment 5292827




Hi SEWDimples - which style is the square bag in the front of your photo?  It looks lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monday


----------



## Jereni

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice. Yes, I have this Legacy Purple haircalf bag. You can still see the tag on it.
> View attachment 5292827



Just WOW. These purples! Your pic took my breath away.


----------



## SEWDimples

MiniMabel said:


> Hi SEWDimples - which style is the square bag in the front of your photo?  It looks lovely!


Can you believe that is Coach outlet version of the lunchbox bag? Color is gorgeous.


----------



## holiday123

1941 duffle this week


----------



## americandreaming

Ergo accompanied me to my fit to fly covid test...  results in two hours.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## starbucksqueen

This is both a new bag and a bag of the day.  I was only going around doing errands but I thought that since we didn't have any snow, I would wear it anyway.


----------



## baghabitz34

Horse & carriage Field Tote today


----------



## houseof999

Carried my olive green Sonoma nubuc yesterday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

February is coming up,  which means Valentine pinks and reds for me!
I was itching to get a pink heart bag, so I'm trying to calm down with a cute pink and added fuchsia scarf. Hope this along with my other pink bags calm me down.
Hi @Iamminda , I just saw your lovely pink Cassie!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> February is coming up,  which means Valentine pinks and reds for me!
> I was itching to get a pink heart bag, so I'm trying to calm down with a cute pink and added fuchsia scarf. Hope this along with my other pink bags calm me down.
> Hi @Iamminda , I just saw your lovely pink Cassie!!!
> View attachment 5296640
> View attachment 5296642


Love the scarf!  And the bag itself is so pretty, especially the kisslock.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Sunshine mama said:


> February is coming up,  which means Valentine pinks and reds for me!
> I was itching to get a pink heart bag, so I'm trying to calm down with a cute pink and added fuchsia scarf. Hope this along with my other pink bags calm me down.
> Hi @Iamminda , I just saw your lovely pink Cassie!!!
> View attachment 5296640
> View attachment 5296642


So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> Love the scarf!  And the bag itself is so pretty, especially the kisslock.


Thank you. I'm in love with this color combo right now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Luvpurplepurses said:


> So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> February is coming up,  which means Valentine pinks and reds for me!
> I was itching to get a pink heart bag, so I'm trying to calm down with a cute pink and added fuchsia scarf. Hope this along with my other pink bags calm me down.
> Hi @Iamminda , I just saw your lovely pink Cassie!!!
> View attachment 5296640
> View attachment 5296642


LOVE this .  So pretty, my lovely bag twin .  I love the twilly handle that you added (let’s see if I can copy this look , doubtful ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> LOVE this .  So pretty, my lovely bag twin .  I love the twilly handle that you added (let’s see if I can copy this look , doubtful ).


Thank you bag twin!!!


----------



## Citosgirl

Enjoying this vintage beauty today.


----------



## Jaidybug

Carried Oxblood Dreamer 36 today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jaidybug said:


> Carried Oxblood Dreamer 36 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299475


I really love the way the feather charm matches perfectly with the bag! I will try this too! I have both the feather and an oxblood leather bag.


----------



## Jereni

Coach Willis 18 today!


----------



## baghabitz34

Black Tabby Top Handle all weekend


----------



## Alexa5

To counteract the snow and bring thoughts of spring!


----------



## whateve

"new" Willis


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> "new" Willis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300348



Love that color!


----------



## Jaidybug

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love the way the feather charm matches perfectly with the bag! I will try this too! I have both the feather and an oxblood leather bag.


Thanks! I adore the feather fobs, i’m will look great when you add it to an Oxblood colour bag.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Love that color!


Thanks! I don't carry it often enough.


----------



## oldbag

JenJBS said:


> Love that color!


I love your poppy chan charm. Is she blueberry? I know I would like to find that color some day. Very nice, and the bag isn't too bad either.


----------



## Narnanz

New to me WOC...love that it can carry my phone as well so I can be hands free.


----------



## whateve

oldbag said:


> I love your poppy chan charm. Is she blueberry? I know I would like to find that color some day. Very nice, and the bag isn't too bad either.


Yes it is blueberry! Thanks! Sellers still want too much for the Poppy Chan charms. I wouldn't mind getting some of the others. This one seems made for my Willis so I'll never get rid of it as long as I own the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Yes it is blueberry! Thanks! Sellers still want too much for the Poppy Chan charms. I wouldn't mind getting some of the others. This one seems made for my Willis so I'll never get rid of it as long as I own the bag.


Yes I agree. The charm is PERFECT with the bag.


----------



## Jereni

Swinger 20 today. Love the quilting and the pattern.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leather strap vs chain strap --->> the leather won!
Carrying my doctored Tea Rose Parker in washed red. I haven't used it for awhile,  and I remember again why I first fell in love.


----------



## barcoimage

Absolutely in love with my new Kip Crossbody! I’ll be using a different strap than the one it came with because I like wider straps!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Leather strap vs chain strap --->> the leather won!
> Carrying my doctored Tea Rose Parker in washed red. I haven't used it for awhile,  and I remember again why I first fell in love.
> View attachment 5302796
> View attachment 5302797



So beautiful .  I have been wanting a tea rose item forever — would love this bag since I am carrying a lot less now (too bad I missed out on this beauty).


----------



## americandreaming

I have been switching between my new blue ergo and black collegiate this week on my holiday in California!


----------



## Sunshine mama

0


Iamminda said:


> So beautiful .  I have been wanting a tea rose item forever — would love this bag since I am carrying a lot less now (too bad I missed out on this beauty).


Thank you IM.
It is a very functional bag and carries a ton compared to my other bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach Circle bag.


----------



## americandreaming

Sad day going back home but with my beautiful blue ergo companion


----------



## LadaZuri

americandreaming said:


> Sad day going back home but with my beautiful blue ergo companion
> 
> View attachment 5304592



I hope you had a wonderful time and picked up lots of bags, AD!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes I agree. The charm is PERFECT with the bag.


Thanks!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## barcoimage

barcoimage said:


> Absolutely in love with my new Kip Crossbody! I’ll be using a different strap than the one it came with because I like wider straps!


Went to the Coach store today and got a custom hand tag to go with my Kip!


----------



## americandreaming

Ergo again for a day out.  It’s such a perfect bag!!!


----------



## HandbagLover1983

Loving this small crossbody I got in December from the coach outlet. It was 75% off couldn’t pass it up!


----------



## BleuSaphir

I been nothing but LOVING this pouch wristlet!


----------



## houseof999

KF Tabby today.


----------



## IntheOcean

houseof999 said:


> KF Tabby today.
> View attachment 5306656


 Sooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> KF Tabby today.
> View attachment 5306656


I love this color combo!


----------



## houseof999

IntheOcean said:


> Sooo pretty!



Thank you! 



Sunshine mama said:


> I love this color combo!



Thank you! Me too! This has become my go to style when I need a little extra room. I don't usually do brown signature but the KF floral pattern almost makes me forget the signature in the background.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Me too! This has become my go to style when I need a little extra room. I don't usually do brown signature but the KF floral pattern almost makes me forget the signature in the background.


I didn't even recognize the signature background. 
I usually don't even go for green/ brown combo,  but this reminds me of nature in a beautuful way.


----------



## barcoimage

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 5306614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been nothing but LOVING this pouch wristlet!


Im really digging the rose colored hardware! It reminds me of the ruthenium jewelry from Tiffany & Co!


----------



## BleuSaphir

barcoimage said:


> Im really digging the rose colored hardware! It reminds me of the ruthenium jewelry from Tiffany & Co!


I love the hardware…that what sold me to buy it! LOL


----------



## Jereni

Coach Marlie today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Coach Marlie today!
> 
> View attachment 5307599


Love the shape of this bag!


----------



## amberquamme

Soft Tabby in Canyon with fox pin today, Pillow Tabby 26 in Taffy tomorrow


----------



## shrnirons

This Drawstring Duffle is probably my most favorite Vintage bag. It is what I carry most days, but I need to start changing it up. I love it because it holds a lot of stuff!


----------



## oldbag

shrnirons said:


> This Drawstring Duffle is probably my most favorite Vintage bag. It is what I carry most days, but I need to start changing it up. I love it because it holds a lot of stuff!


Lovely, like a marshmallow. I bet it has that great leather smell also.


----------



## barcoimage

Kip crossbody used as a top handle today!


----------



## houseof999

BOTD


----------



## barcoimage

houseof999 said:


> BOTD
> View attachment 5309470


That so beautiful!


----------



## baghabitz34

Oxblood Dreamer today


----------



## shrnirons

I am finally carrying my newest acquisition, the Vintage Courier I rehabbed a couple of weeks ago.  I had time today to move all my belongings from my duffle to this one.  I love her. Have a great day!


----------



## musiclover

Rogue in saddle with a scarf in Legacy colours.


edit:  should have said Legacy but I have Tattersall on my mind.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> BOTD
> View attachment 5309470



I love this scarf — a perfect match for this cutie


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Rogue in saddle with a scarf in Legacy colours.
> View attachment 5309619
> 
> edit:  should have said Legacy but I have Tattersall on my mind.



This scarf is pretty and looks great on your Rogue


----------



## oldbag

shrnirons said:


> I am finally carrying my newest acquisition, the Vintage Courier I rehabbed a couple of weeks ago.  I had time today to move all my belongings from my duffle to this one.  I love her. Have a great day!


The first time I ever saw this bag was in a painting by Andrew Weyth. It was part of a collection of Helga paintings, if I remember correctly. Anyway from the very first sight I have been madly in love with it. I have an old navy one but this saddle color is to swoon over.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> BOTD
> View attachment 5309470



"LOVE" what you did with the scarf! That would work for Valentine's Day too if you don't feel like carrying something red.


----------



## shrnirons

oldbag said:


> The first time I ever saw this bag was in a painting by Andrew Weyth. It was part of a collection of Helga paintings, if I remember correctly. Anyway from the very first sight I have been madly in love with it. I have an old navy one but this saddle color is to swoon over.


What an interesting story, I will check that out! I really do love this bag! I’m so proud I was able to bring her back to life.


----------



## houseof999

Hyacinth said:


> "LOVE" what you did with the scarf! That would work for Valentine's Day too if you don't feel like carrying something red.



Yes it would but...Me? NOT carry red for valentines day?  Nope   Not gonna happen.


----------



## oldbag

shrnirons said:


> What an interesting story, I will check that out! I really do love this bag! I’m so proud I was able to bring her back to life.


I just typed in Andrew Wyeth Helga paintings. There is a partial image of the bag as she leans against a tree. Another one I remember is her doing a ring around the rosie type dance. The purse is swining on her shoulder. Also there might be one of her standing on a snowy porch on a snowy Easter Sunday. Before tonight I have not looked at these paintings since I saw them in a book in the 80s. The book was a sensation when it was published.


----------



## whateve

oldbag said:


> I just typed in Andrew Wyeth Helga paintings. There is a partial image of the bag as she leans against a tree. Another one I remember is her doing a ring around the rosie type dance. The purse is swining on her shoulder. Also there might be one of her standing on a snowy porch on a snowy Easter Sunday. Before tonight I have not looked at these paintings since I saw them in a book in the 80s. The book was a sensation when it was published.


I guess that proves Bonnie Cashin didn't create the style.


----------



## shrnirons

oldbag said:


> I just typed in Andrew Wyeth Helga paintings. There is a partial image of the bag as she leans against a tree. Another one I remember is her doing a ring around the rosie type dance. The purse is swining on her shoulder. Also there might be one of her standing on a snowy porch on a snowy Easter Sunday. Before tonight I have not looked at these paintings since I saw them in a book in the 80s. The book was a sensation when it was published.


I looked at them also on Google. We have a conversation piece in our handbags, don’t we?


----------



## oldbag

shrnirons said:


> I looked at them also on Google. We have a conversation piece in our handbags, don’t we?


Wouldn't you love to know some of the back stories on some of the great vintage bags .


----------



## americandreaming

To dinner


----------



## SandraElle

XL Ergo with a side of legacy lining & LV porn.


----------



## shoes+handbags

SandraElle said:


> XL Ergo with a side of legacy lining & LV porn.
> 
> View attachment 5310610
> View attachment 5310611


Beautiful bag! I love the Legacy lining!


----------



## SandraElle

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful bag! I love the Legacy lining!


Thanks. Me, too.


----------



## amberquamme

Andie Shoulder Bag in Amazon Green. I love love love this bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

Pink Friday


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Pink Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311028



Lovely bag, and pic!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Lovely bag, and pic!



Thanks Jen


----------



## SakuraSakura

Off to school for some much needed academic work...


----------



## whateve




----------



## lemondln

Charter 18 backpack, my absolute favorite bag for 3 months since I bought it, don't want to change any other bags.

Went to the Coach store the other day, the SAs were staring at my bag "so cute! we are not getting any now in the store" 
I was so happy that I was able to stalk this bag down from the website.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> View attachment 5312208


Gorgeous! The one that got away. This is the KF bag I wish I had purchased at retail.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Off to school for some much needed academic work...


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> View attachment 5312208


I love this bag so much!  Where was I when they were for sale?!


----------



## Lee22

Happy to transition into a larger bag


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> View attachment 5312208


 This bag! I wish Coach would bring this shape back.


----------



## SEWDimples

baghabitz34 said:


> This bag! I wish Coach would bring this shape back.


Me too.


----------



## SEWDimples

I’ve been using my beautiful Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39 for the last few days.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! The one that got away. This is the KF bag I wish I had purchased at retail.





musiclover said:


> I love this bag so much!  Where was I when they were for sale?!


I don't know where you were. I got it January 2020.


baghabitz34 said:


> This bag! I wish Coach would bring this shape back.


Thank you!


----------



## musiclover

Rogue 25 in navy with tearose rivets and a beautiful tearose charm.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

musiclover said:


> Rogue 25 in navy with tearose rivets and a beautiful tearose charm.
> View attachment 5313427


Love this Rogue. I'm hoping to eventually to find one like it!


----------



## musiclover

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Love this Rogue. I'm hoping to eventually to find one like it!


I hope so for you, too!  Mine is from the FOS. The kind ladies here directed me to this pretty bag at the time. I love navy and the tearoses are my favourite embellishment from Coach. I also have the black Rogue with tearose rivets. She’s a stunner.


----------



## Katinahat

Navy Mercer. 




Plus I’m another tearose fan too @musiclover and @Luvpurplepurses ! 
Here’s my dinky. Not used for a while but I love the tearoses!


----------



## whateve

My Sonoma dressed up for Chinese New Year's.


----------



## musiclover

Katinahat said:


> Navy Mercer.
> 
> View attachment 5313773
> 
> 
> Plus I’m another tearose fan too @musiclover and @Luvpurplepurses !
> Here’s my dinky. Not used for a while but I love the tearoses!
> 
> View attachment 5313774


Kat, I love love love both bags!  I wish I owned a tearose bag like yours. I have a couple of clutches but your Dinky is awesome.

Your Mercer is a great bag!  I had one for awhile but finally sold it as I have too many satchels and it wasn’t being used enough. But yours is the colour I really wanted. Navy-it’s one of my favourites.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> View attachment 5313869
> 
> 
> My Sonoma dressed up for Chinese New Year's.


   So beautiful and you’ve got the nicest tiger charm!


----------



## violina

Brought out this one for February


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> So beautiful and you’ve got the nicest tiger charm!


Thank you! It's the first time I've used the tiger. I just got it a few months ago.


----------



## musiclover

Gung Hay Fat Choy!  Happy New Year!


----------



## oldbag

whateve said:


> View attachment 5313869
> 
> 
> My Sonoma dressed up for Chinese New Year's.


I've had my tiger charm since they were first issued. They are so stunning in real life. What a perfect New Year combo. If I bought every bag I have fallen in love with on the purseforum in general I eould need a warehouse.


----------



## Katinahat

musiclover said:


> Kat, I love love love both bags!  I wish I owned a tearose bag like yours. I have a couple of clutches but your Dinky is awesome.
> 
> Your Mercer is a great bag!  I had one for awhile but finally sold it as I have too many satchels and it wasn’t being used enough. But yours is the colour I really wanted. Navy-it’s one of my favourites.


Thanks @musiclover! Glad you like it.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Gung Hay Fat Choy!  Happy New Year!
> View attachment 5314222


Oh your clutch is beautiful, and your new hangtag makes a festive addition! I love your background celebration decorations! I like seeing how you've made it special for your students.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Oh your clutch is beautiful, and your new hangtag makes a festive addition! I love your background celebration decorations! I like seeing how you've made it special for your students.


I am loving the sparkle in my clutch and the hang tag together. I’m born in the Year of the Dragon and it’s a fun thing to have this tag.

Tomorrow the Cuties and I will be making a Chinese Dragon in Art. We are all very excited!


----------



## whateve

oldbag said:


> I've had my tiger charm since they were first issued. They are so stunning in real life. What a perfect New Year combo. If I bought every bag I have fallen in love with on the purseforum in general I eould need a warehouse.


Thank you! Don't I know it! The temptation on the forum is overwhelming.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Gung Hay Fat Choy!  Happy New Year!
> View attachment 5314222



Beautiful bag and new year decorations—Happy New Year ML


----------



## Lake Effect

SandraElle said:


> XL Ergo with a side of legacy lining & LV porn.
> 
> View attachment 5310610
> View attachment 5310611


 I have watched people post this style for the last few years. This blue is officially on my wish list!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and new year decorations—Happy New Year ML


Thank you, Iam!  Yesterday was a very colourful display of red clothing as we dressed up to celebrate. Many children wore traditional dress which was great fun to see. The beautiful fabrics, and ornamentation, were quite amazing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Did the bag come this way?


----------



## winter_knight

baghabitz34 said:


> Oxblood Dreamer today
> View attachment 5309536


Do you find this to be too heavy? I have one and I always avoid using it but I love it. I'm conflicted.


----------



## winter_knight

amberquamme said:


> Soft Tabby in Canyon with fox pin today, Pillow Tabby 26 in Taffy tomorrow


Did you add that pin on yourself? How do you secure it?


----------



## houseof999

Rogue 25


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Rogue 25
> View attachment 5315149



I love everything here — so pretty.  Did the Cherry charm come out at the same time as the Rogue?


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> I love everything here — so pretty.  Did the Cherry charm come out at the same time as the Rogue?


Yes! My SA sent me a pic of the exact combo so I purchased all of it.  He's got his taste but he's no longer with Coach.  Probably a good thing for my wallet.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Rogue 25
> View attachment 5315149


The glitter cherries look beautiful on black, and there is even a charm to match! So cute!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> I am loving the sparkle in my clutch and the hang tag together. I’m born in the Year of the Dragon and it’s a fun thing to have this tag.
> 
> Tomorrow the Cuties and I will be making a Chinese Dragon in Art. We are all very excited!


Have fun celebrating with the Cuties! I want to see your art if you take pictures!


----------



## amberquamme

winter_knight said:


> Did you add that pin on yourself? How do you secure it?


I did! Well I made my husband since I didn't want to hurt the bag lol. Honestly it was really tough to get on there, at it's a pretty think piece of material. The pin itself is like a brooch style, so he had to make one entrance hole for the pin and another exit. Here's a stock photo, I think it goes so well with the canyon color!


----------



## tealocean

amberquamme said:


> I did! Well I made my husband since I didn't want to hurt the bag lol. Honestly it was really tough to get on there, at it's a pretty think piece of material. The pin itself is like a brooch style, so he had to make one entrance hole for the pin and another exit. Here's a stock photo, I think it goes so well with the canyon color!


I forgot about your cute pin! What a sweet fox!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I love everything here — so pretty.  Did the Cherry charm come out at the same time as the Rogue?



I was wondering that too...


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Yes! My SA sent me a pic of the exact combo so I purchased all of it.  He's got his taste but he's no longer with Coach.  Probably a good thing for my wallet.


You had to get that charm with that bag. They were made for each other. It's a pretty strap too. Do you use the strap with anything else? I have yet to mix up straps from different bags (except my Legacy duffles). I'm not imaginative enough. I keep thinking about getting a novelty strap but don't know what bag I would use it with.


----------



## whateve

Still love this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> View attachment 5315650
> 
> Still love this bag!



Such a bright, fun color!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Have fun celebrating with the Cuties! I want to see your art if you take pictures!


I’ll take photos tomorrow!  We had the best art class today making our dragons. There’s three more to complete and then I can show off all of them!


----------



## SakuraSakura

It's a windy, messy winter day in Canada...


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

houseof999 said:


> Rogue 25
> View attachment 5315149


Love it and you have the perfect accessories!


----------



## SandraElle

Braided Editorial XL Zoe in Parchment (circa 2008).


----------



## houseof999

Switched last night due to the rainy weather.  KF patchwork Marleigh.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Switched last night due to the rainy weather.  KF patchwork Marleigh.
> View attachment 5316282


Patchwork bag! So creative!


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Rogue 25
> View attachment 5315149


The bag, charm and strap are perfect! Thanks for sharing.


whateve said:


> View attachment 5315650
> 
> Still love this bag!


Me too! Great color.


SakuraSakura said:


> It's a windy, messy winter day in Canada...


Very nice set. It looks to be in great condition.


SandraElle said:


> Braided Editorial XL Zoe in Parchment (circa 2008).
> 
> View attachment 5316278


Gorgeous! You have amazing Coach bags. TFS


houseof999 said:


> Switched last night due to the rainy weather.  KF patchwork Marleigh.
> View attachment 5316282


Gorgeous! I wish I had purchased a KF and regular Marleigh. The one that got away.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Have fun celebrating with the Cuties! I want to see your art if you take pictures!





Back to my Rogue 25 with our Chinese New Year dragons!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Narnanz

Using my Instagram as Im too lazy today.


----------



## houseof999

Beat saddle.. just admiring. Not going anywhere today.


----------



## SEWDimples

Narnanz said:


> Using my Instagram as Im too lazy today.



Perfect! Love the Bella Court and the BT color. TFS.


houseof999 said:


> Beat saddle.. just admiring. Not going anywhere today.
> View attachment 5317476


Beautiful color.


----------



## whateve

Emery 21


----------



## NikkiTheVet

whateve said:


> I guess that proves Bonnie Cashin didn't create the style.


Couldn’t she still have?  Wyeth painted Helga from the early 70s to around the mid-80s.


----------



## whateve

NikkiTheVet said:


> Couldn’t she still have?  Wyeth painted Helga from the early 70s to around the mid-80s.


Maybe. I thought one source dated that particular picture earlier than that.


----------



## NikkiTheVet

whateve said:


> Maybe. I thought one source dated that particular picture earlier than that.


Yes, they seem so old but they aren’t.  I remember when the scandal was revealed about the paintings.  They weren’t just “discovered,“ the wife did know about Helga, they probably didn't have an affair, etc.  Great works, of course.  Subtle scamming, but scamming none the less.


----------



## shrnirons

I love a drawstring bucket. So roomy!


----------



## Jereni

Mahogany Winnie today.


----------



## JenJBS

shrnirons said:


> I love a drawstring bucket. So roomy!
> 
> View attachment 5318058



Love this style!         The strap, the hardware, the horse and carriage logo.


----------



## baghabitz34

winter_knight said:


> Do you find this to be too heavy? I have one and I always avoid using it but I love it. I'm conflicted.


Hmmm…I always use it with the thicker Rexy strap like in the pic, which definitely helps with weight distribution. The only time I was bothered by the weight was when I wore it to the mall. I had it loaded up & that was a bit too much to carry for hours.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

My Coach 1941 Frame Saddle Bag that no else seems to have lol.  I don’t give this bag enough love. Haven’t touched it since the pandemic began.


----------



## whateve

shrnirons said:


> I love a drawstring bucket. So roomy!
> 
> View attachment 5318058


I love drawstrings too! This one is beautiful!


----------



## holiday123

HarlemBagLady said:


> My Coach 1941 Frame Saddle Bag that no else seems to have lol.  I don’t give this bag enough love. Haven’t touched it since the pandemic began.
> 
> View attachment 5318717


I have this bag! I love how easy it is to use...simple kisslock opening and then I can drop my wallet into the big open compartment.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

holiday123 said:


> I have this bag! I love how easy it is to use...simple kisslock opening and then I can drop my wallet into the big open compartment.


Nice! I never see anyone else talking about it. Yes it is a big open compartment, which I prefer.


----------



## houseof999

HarlemBagLady said:


> My Coach 1941 Frame Saddle Bag that no else seems to have lol.  I don’t give this bag enough love. Haven’t touched it since the pandemic began.
> 
> View attachment 5318717


I have it too! I need to bring her out soon!


----------



## houseof999

Late post.  Yesterday morning I carried this cutie: a surprise gift from a PF angel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Emery 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317715


Did the charm come with the bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

HarlemBagLady said:


> My Coach 1941 Frame Saddle Bag that no else seems to have lol.  I don’t give this bag enough love. Haven’t touched it since the pandemic began.
> 
> View attachment 5318717


Love this!


----------



## IntheOcean

houseof999 said:


> Late post.  Yesterday morning I carried this cutie: a surprise gift from a PF angel.
> View attachment 5319218


So pretty!


----------



## katpeony

Pretty in pink!


----------



## CoachMaven

SandraElle said:


> XL Ergo with a side of legacy lining & LV porn.
> 
> View attachment 5310610
> View attachment 5310611


I own this bag in three colors, blue is not one of them. It’s on my list!


----------



## CoachMaven

I’ve decided I’m better with doing a bag of the week, vs switching out daily or after a few days. Last week was my Rhyder 33:


This week is my large Carly in Chili:


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Did the charm come with the bag?


No, it didn't. The charm is part of the Penelope collection from several years ago. There were four flowers. At one time, they were prized by collectors. I think they are some of the nicest charms Coach has ever made. My calla lily charm (the one on the right) is yellow rather than white.


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> I’ve decided I’m better with doing a bag of the week, vs switching out daily or after a few days. Last week was my Rhyder 33:
> View attachment 5319498
> 
> This week is my large Carly in Chili:
> View attachment 5319499


The leather on your Carly looks scrumptious!


----------



## musiclover

CoachMaven said:


> I’ve decided I’m better with doing a bag of the week, vs switching out daily or after a few days. Last week was my Rhyder 33:
> View attachment 5319498
> 
> This week is my large Carly in Chili:
> View attachment 5319499


I love seeing these gorgeous bags and their beautiful leather. I’ve always loved the Rhyder and the shoulder strap on Carly is exactly what a strap should be—comfortably wide with a shoulder protector and all of that glorious hardware. Yummy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> No, it didn't. The charm is part of the Penelope collection from several years ago. There were four flowers. At one time, they were prized by collectors. I think they are some of the nicest charms Coach has ever made. My calla lily charm (the one on the right) is yellow rather than white.
> View attachment 5319543


These are really pretty! So exquisitely made.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> No, it didn't. The charm is part of the Penelope collection from several years ago. There were four flowers. At one time, they were prized by collectors. I think they are some of the nicest charms Coach has ever made. My calla lily charm (the one on the right) is yellow rather than white.
> View attachment 5319543


These are so gorgeous!  You must treasure yours so much.


----------



## CoachMaven

Test


whateve said:


> The leather on your Carly looks scrumptious!


Thank you, it really is. I have it in black as well and both bags mimic the vintage, chewy leather of the 90’s.


----------



## CoachMaven

musiclover said:


> I love seeing these gorgeous bags and their beautiful leather. I’ve always loved the Rhyder and the shoulder strap on Carly is exactly what a strap should be—comfortably wide with a shoulder protector and all of that glorious hardware. Yummy!


The Rhyder was an unexpected love for me. I never considered it from viewing online, because they always had it stuffed and made it look like luggage IMO. When I saw a woman wearing it slouchy is when I realized how great it was. I love using it when I travel, roomy and wears great as a crossbody without looking like it takes over the outfit.

The Carly strap is great, definitely distributes the weight better due to the heavy hardware.


----------



## katev

We went out to dinner with friends this evening and I wore my Oat Fringe Suede Dinky 86821. We had a lot of fun and the Fringe Dinky is a fun bag to carry!


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> Test
> 
> Thank you, it really is. I have it in black as well and both bags mimic the vintage, chewy leather of the 90’s.


I can't believe that when Carly was popular I only wanted the signature version! That wore out quickly.


----------



## IntheOcean

CoachMaven said:


> I’ve decided I’m better with doing a bag of the week, vs switching out daily or after a few days. Last week was my Rhyder 33:
> View attachment 5319498
> 
> This week is my large Carly in Chili:
> View attachment 5319499


The Rhyder is so stunning, I love all the studs and how the zipper overhangs the sides of the bag


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> I can't believe that when Carly was popular I only wanted the signature version! That wore out quickly.


You and me both! I bought both of mine second hand


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> I’ve decided I’m better with doing a bag of the week, vs switching out daily or after a few days. Last week was my Rhyder 33:
> View attachment 5319498
> 
> This week is my large Carly in Chili:
> View attachment 5319499


   I should have been more prepared to scroll and see your red Carly! The leather is beautiful on your bag. It's because of you I own her little sister.   After seeing your pic I went closet diving. She may be the bag I use today, if not tomorrow.


----------



## CoachMaven

RuedeNesle said:


> I should have been more prepared to scroll and see your red Carly! The leather is beautiful on your bag. It's because of you I own her little sister.   After seeing your pic I went closet diving. She may be the bag I use today, if not tomorrow.
> View attachment 5319732


It’s almost Valentine’s Day, the Carly sisters need to be shown off!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> It’s almost Valentine’s Day, the Carly sisters need to be shown off!


Big Sis Carly, will you be my Valentine?   At the risk of making all my other red bags jealous, Carly will me by Valentine's Day bag.


----------



## CoachMaven

RuedeNesle said:


> Big Sis Carly, will you be my Valentine?   At the risk of making all my other red bags jealous, Carly will me by Valentine's Day bag.


Of course!


----------



## baghabitz34

This little pink cutie today


----------



## musiclover

A little Valentine’s love today.


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> A little Valentine’s love today.
> View attachment 5319894



So cute and I have that same strawberry fob and I love it!


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> No, it didn't. The charm is part of the Penelope collection from several years ago. There were four flowers. At one time, they were prized by collectors. I think they are some of the nicest charms Coach has ever made. My calla lily charm (the one on the right) is yellow rather than white.
> View attachment 5319543




Ooo, I've never seen it in Yellow! I hope if you decide to use it once Spring gets here, you'll post a photo.


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> A little Valentine’s love today.
> View attachment 5319894


This is such a cute look. And I wish I had that strawberrie charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Big Sis Carly, will you be my Valentine?   At the risk of making all my other red bags jealous, Carly will me by Valentine's Day bag.


Don't tell your other red bags!


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> Ooo, I've never seen it in Yellow! I hope if you decide to use it once Spring gets here, you'll post a photo.


Here's a picture of mine.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> So cute and I have that same strawberry fob and I love it!


I love the details on this charm, and some of the older Coach charms.  What bag are you pairing with your strawberry charm, katev?


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cute look. And I wish I had that strawberrie charm!


Thank you, SSM!  It’s a real favourite of mine.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Here's a picture of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320570


These are just amazing!  I cannot get over the detail.  It’s really something.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Here's a picture of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320570




Nice! That's probably the prettiest of the four.

How much longer until Spring? I want to start using my Flower and Ladybug charms again and give my Penguin family a rest.


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> I love the details on this charm, and some of the older Coach charms.  What bag are you pairing with your strawberry charm, katev?



Hi, I usually hang the patent leather Chocolate Dipped Strawberry Charm 92832 B4 MC on light-colored, summery bags.

Last summer I hung it on my green Ergo33 and it looked cute but I quickly removed it after my husband commented "You look all set for Christmas!" He wasn't trying to be unkind but the Christmas comment made me decide not to pair the red charm with a green bag during the warm months!


----------



## Roro

When in doubt, pull RED out.







Classic Duffle Sac 9085 from 1997.


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying her for a few days now. Stopped at the golden arches for some much needed caffeine.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Red Lori!


----------



## Lucyblue13

Pulling out the V-Day reds. Vintage Ergo 9047 until Friday, then red Regina gets a turn!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> Hi, I usually hang the patent leather Chocolate Dipped Strawberry Charm 92832 B4 MC on light-colored, summery bags.
> 
> Last summer I hung it on my green Ergo33 and it looked cute but I quickly removed it after my husband commented "You look all set for Christmas!" He wasn't trying to be unkind but the Christmas comment made me decide not to pair the red charm with a green bag during the warm months!
> 
> View attachment 5321021


I do love these colours together (strawberry and green Ergo) but your hubby’s point is well taken. I hadn’t thought about using my strawberry on a light coloured bag but you’ve given me a good idea!  Thank you!!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> I should have been more prepared to scroll and see your red Carly! The leather is beautiful on your bag. It's because of you I own her little sister.   After seeing your pic I went closet diving. She may be the bag I use today, if not tomorrow.
> View attachment 5319732



I used to dream about this bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Roro said:


> *When in doubt, pull RED out.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321360
> 
> 
> Classic Duffle Sac 9085 from 1997.


You are my new BFF!   


Luvpurplepurses said:


> Red Lori!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321439



  Beautiful!



Lucyblue13 said:


> Pulling out the V-Day reds. Vintage Ergo 9047 until Friday, then red Regina gets a turn!
> View attachment 5321458


 Another Beautiful red bag!

Thanks to you three I've been picking myself up off the floor all morning and enjoying every minute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> I used to dream about this bag!



Thanks C!  
@CoachMaven was the Dreamweaver in my case!


----------



## Lake Effect

Roro said:


> When in doubt, pull RED out.





RuedeNesle said:


> You are my new BFF!


In these unchartered times, I need to know that there are things that won't change and that I can rely on. Like Roro = duffle and Rue = red. I need the stability!  
Ladies, please don't change


----------



## Lake Effect

Geez I could just scroll through this thread all day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> In these unchartered times, I need to know that there are things that won't change and that I can rely on. Like Roro = duffle and Rue = red. I need the stability!
> Ladies, please don't change


No worries LE!  That won't change. You can't spell RuedeNesle without *R, E, D*!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> In these unchartered times, I need to know that there are things that won't change and that I can rely on. Like Roro = duffle and Rue = red. I need the stability!
> Ladies, please don't change


Rue = red! I love it!


----------



## houseof999

Emmie for errands today.  She's dark red but in the sunlight she looka like a very bright red! 


And @RuedeNesle  just in case you haven't sat down already from being notified..


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> View attachment 5316644
> 
> Back to my Rogue 25 with our Chinese New Year dragons!





musiclover said:


> View attachment 5316644
> 
> Back to my Rogue 25 with our Chinese New Year dragons!





musiclover said:


> A little Valentine’s love today.
> View attachment 5319894


I missed your first picture somehow and went looking for your celebration pictures. It looks like colorful fun! Thank you for taking pictures. I enjoy seeing your Cutie's creations and beautiful bags and charms! It looks like you are all ready for Valentine's too!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Emmie for errands today.  She's dark red but in the sunlight she looka like a very bright red!
> View attachment 5322136
> 
> And @RuedeNesle  just in case you haven't sat down already from being notified..
> View attachment 5322140


This bag is so cute! I haven't seen this style before or maybe just I haven't seen it from this angle.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> I missed your first picture somehow and went looking for your celebration pictures. It looks like colorful fun! Thank you for taking pictures. I enjoy seeing your Cutie's creations and beautiful bags and charms! It looks like you are all ready for Valentine's too!


I’m still in the Nolita till Monday. She’s a great bag and I love the size.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Emmie for errands today.  She's dark red but in the sunlight she looka like a very bright red!
> View attachment 5322136
> 
> And @RuedeNesle  just in case you haven't sat down already from being notified..
> View attachment 5322140


  I saw you mentioned me and I pulled up my couch before I opened this thread, which was good because the chair/couch should be the first picture so I will be prepared to see a beautiful red bag.  But I'm really loving my "throne". I can see myself sitting there, coffee cup on the table next to it, reading the purse forum.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Emmie for errands today.  She's dark red but in the sunlight she looka like a very bright red!
> View attachment 5322136
> 
> And @RuedeNesle  just in case you haven't sat down already from being notified..
> View attachment 5322140


I love Emmie! She is beautiful in red!


----------



## americandreaming

houseof999 said:


> Emmie for errands today.  She's dark red but in the sunlight she looka like a very bright red!
> View attachment 5322136


So cute, I want an Emmie!  :0


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> Emmie for errands today.  She's dark red but in the sunlight she looka like a very bright red!
> View attachment 5322136
> 
> And @RuedeNesle  just in case you haven't sat down already from being notified..
> View attachment 5322140





tealocean said:


> This bag is so cute! I haven't seen this style before or maybe just I haven't seen it from this angle.





RuedeNesle said:


> I saw you mentioned me and I pulled up my couch before I opened this thread, which was good because the chair/couch should be the first picture so I will be prepared to see a beautiful red bag.  But I'm really loving my "throne". I can see myself sitting there, coffee cup on the table next to it, reading the purse forum.





whateve said:


> I love Emmie! She is beautiful in red!





americandreaming said:


> So cute, I want an Emmie!  :0



I'm loving your red Emmie! I have a British Tan Emmie in my rehab pile and I should work on it; I think that you've inspired me!


----------



## Roro

Lake Effect said:


> In these unchartered times, I need to know that there are things that won't change and that I can rely on. Like Roro = duffle and Rue = red. I need the stability!
> Ladies, please don't change



You made my day!  Rest assured, Roro=duffles always.


----------



## Roro

RuedeNesle said:


> You are my new BFF!



Your responses always make me smile.  Back 'atcha!


----------



## Lake Effect

Roro said:


> You made my day!  Rest assured, Roro=duffles always.


   And the commitment, suede, nubuc, pebbled, vintage, non-vintage!


----------



## katev

I've just switched bags and I was planning on moving into a red bag to celebrate Valentine's Day, but then I came upon my Multi-Metallic Colorblock Dreamer 36 (38842) and I changed my mind! It's not red but it has some pink and purple and I think it will be great for V-Day (and it is cheering me up and helping me to shake the Winter boredom!)


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I've just switched bags and I was planning on moving into a red bag to celebrate Valentine's Day, but then I came upon my Multi-Metallic Colorblock Dreamer 36 (38842) and I changed my mind! It's not red but it has some pink and purple and I think it will be great for V-Day (and it is cheering me up and helping me to shake the Winter boredom!)
> 
> View attachment 5323425


Gorgeous, katev!  This one is a real beauty. I have a regular Dreamer myself and I love it.


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> Gorgeous, katev!  This one is a real beauty. I have a regular Dreamer myself and I love it.



I have this Metallic Multi Dreamer and I have the Wave Dreamer and I really like them both - they are nice bags!


----------



## qwertie

Vintage compartment (?) bag day


----------



## shrnirons

In honor of Valentines Day I pulled out my Coach Lariat bag. It has never been one of my favorites, it was my first attempt at re-dying, as she was in dreadful shape when I bought her at an outdoor flea market. I had to replace the strap as the original was butchered by a previous owner to shorten the strap. One day I may go to rehab and rescue and find out exactly what I did wrong with the dyeing process, but for now… Anyway, anyone else care to show off their red beauties? Happy Valentine’s Day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkly Uni next to more sparkle.


----------



## shrnirons

Sunshine mama said:


> Sparkly Uni next to more sparkle.
> View attachment 5324935


so pretty!


----------



## Jereni

shrnirons said:


> In honor of Valentines Day I pulled out my Coach Lariat bag. It has never been one of my favorites, it was my first attempt at re-dying, as she was in dreadful shape when I bought her at an outdoor flea market. I had to replace the strap as the original was butchered by a previous owner to shorten the strap. One day I may go to rehab and rescue and find out exactly what I did wrong with the dyeing process, but for now… Anyway, anyone else care to show off their red beauties? Happy Valentine’s Day!



Wow this is gorgeous! I love the buckle design on it. Thank you so much for sharing it, I hadn’t seen this style before!


----------



## Sunshine mama

shrnirons said:


> so pretty!


Thank you S!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Sparkly Uni next to more sparkle.
> View attachment 5324935


Hello, Pink Beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Hello, Pink Beauty!


Thank you musiclover!


----------



## Purse Chakra

Sunshine mama said:


> Sparkly Uni next to more sparkle.
> View attachment 5324935



I keep meaning to say that I love *all* the bags, extra straps, and bag charms in your collection. And your photography game is always so strong -- always such day-brighteners.


----------



## Purse Chakra

I have a soft spot for Coach's leather-lined bags, and I adore this Courier style. I don't carry her too often, but she is clutch when I (1) need a crossbody (2) need a crossbody that fits a lot (3) need a crossbody that doesn't scream designer (total opposite of my reverse pochette metis, which, though I love, I feel is very loud where I live).

In any case, we are home from a first playdate to a trampoline park with my son's new friend. The perfect bag to get me through the day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purse Chakra said:


> I keep meaning to say that I love *all* the bags, extra straps, and bag charms in your collection. And your photography game is always so strong -- always such day-brighteners.


Oh wow! Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## whateve

Parker


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using a happy coin purse.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy Valentine's Day!  
As agreed I'm carrying Carly in honor of @CoachMaven 's big sister Carly. I'm wearing the Swatch heart ring I bought in Paris in 2008. I only wear it on Valentine's Day (when I remember!  ) "I love you" is written on the inside of the band.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> View attachment 5326552
> 
> Parker


Google reminded me that I carried this bag 8 years ago for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Lake Effect

Made possible by @houseof999


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> As agreed I'm carrying Carly in honor of @CoachMaven 's big sister Carly. I'm wearing the Swatch heart ring I bought in Paris in 2008. I only wear it on Valentine's Day (when I remember!  ) "I love you" is written on the inside of the band.
> View attachment 5326999
> View attachment 5327000



Happy Red Day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Happy Red Day!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> View attachment 5326552
> 
> Parker


Influenced by @whateve 


She hasn't been out for a while.


----------



## houseof999

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## oldbag

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5327252
> View attachment 5327254


Lovely roses, lovely balloon, goes without saying for the casino bag. Just perfect!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> View attachment 5327202


I don't even remember this style! What is it? It's very pretty! You must have had a terrible time trying to pick just one red bag for today.


----------



## musiclover

A sweet bag for a sweet day.


----------



## whateve

Coach Sonoma with two Coach fobs.


----------



## Iamminda

Love this bag any day but especially on VDay 





And a RED Fainting Throne for @RuedeNesle


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag any day but especially on VDay
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327424


I hoped you were going to carry this one!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I don't even remember this style! What is it? It's very pretty! You must have had a terrible time trying to pick just one red bag for today.



It's a Blake flap from the outlet.  I didn't get it when it came out so I got it preowned. Actually it wasn't hard! I wanted to choose something I hadn't used before and a little more spacious than the Emmie. I love the large turnlock plate! Reminds me of Mulberry bags.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> It's a Blake flap from the outlet.  I didn't get it when it came out so I got it preowned. Actually it wasn't hard! I wanted to choose something I hadn't used before and a little more spacious than the Emmie. I love the large turnlock plate! Reminds me of Mulberry bags.


It is Mulberryesque! I wish they would use that large turnlock plate on some others. Once there was a really small bag with a turnlock plate like that. I kept waiting for it to drop in price, then it wasn't available. I'm sure it would have been too small anyway.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It is Mulberryesque! I wish they would use that large turnlock plate on some others. Once there was a really small bag with a turnlock plate like that. I kept waiting for it to drop in price, then it wasn't available. I'm sure it would have been too small anyway.


Are you talking about Ruby? I had a leopard print Ruby but I sold it since I wasn't reaching for it anymore.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Influenced by @whateve
> View attachment 5327126
> 
> She hasn't been out for a while.


You have this one too?   Now I really regret not keeping it.


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> You have this one too?   Now I really regret not keeping it.


I got mine at a great price..thrifted for $9


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I hoped you were going to carry this one!



I thought you might carry your red Jes too but I love your red Sonoma


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5327011
> 
> Made possible by @houseof999





houseof999 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> View attachment 5327202





americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5327252
> View attachment 5327254





musiclover said:


> A sweet bag for a sweet day.
> View attachment 5327337





whateve said:


> View attachment 5327401
> 
> 
> Coach Sonoma with two Coach fobs.





Iamminda said:


> Love this bag any day but especially on VDay
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327424
> 
> 
> And a RED Fainting Throne for @RuedeNesle
> 
> View attachment 5327425


      BEST Valentine's Day EVER!  
Thanks for all the beautiful red eye candy. Minda, thanks for my fainting throne. I'm just going to lie here and enjoy all the red beauties a little while longer. I'm sure I'm going to need it for the handbag forum.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> I got mine at a great price..thrifted for $9


You're killing meeeeeeee!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Are you talking about Ruby? I had a leopard print Ruby but I sold it since I wasn't reaching for it anymore.
> View attachment 5327494


It was really similar to that but even smaller and more north south. I think it came out a year or two earlier. I think the one I loved was in a beautiful blue embossed python. Probably a boutique bag. I wish I had saved a picture. The turnlock plate was so big it covered 1/3 of the front of the bag.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I thought you might carry your red Jes too but I love your red Sonoma


I carried that one a few days ago. I didn't want to use it for Valentines because I didn't want to remove the star fob.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A ladylike bag today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A ladylike bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328131



Too pretty for words . And you are so lucky to have pink glasses too (I need a pink pair).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Too pretty for words . And you are so lucky to have pink glasses too (I need a pink pair).


Thank you IM!


----------



## amberquamme

Marleigh, by unicorn


----------



## Islandbreeze

musiclover said:


> A sweet bag for a sweet day.
> View attachment 5327337


Lovely bag! What is the name of this style please?


----------



## musiclover

Islandbreeze said:


> Lovely bag! What is the name of this style please?


It’s the Pennie backpack 22. I bought it from the Coach Outlet website. It’s also available in chalk.


----------



## Islandbreeze

musiclover said:


> It’s the Pennie backpack 22. I bought it from the Coach Outlet website. It’s also available in chalk.
> View attachment 5328468


Thank you! It’s super cute. I’m trying very hard not to go check to see if it’s still available.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I have no idea what your name is but let's just call you cutie... she's vintage! You know what else is strange? The materials are listed as ' custom developed'... feels like wool or tweed but we shall never know.

The drink is a venti sweet cream cold brew coffee.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> I got mine at a great price..thrifted for $9



Seriously your superpower is sniffing out good deals!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Sunshine mama said:


> A ladylike bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328131


Your pictures are always so beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Your pictures are always so beautiful!


Wow! Thank you so much for your kind words!!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> View attachment 5326552
> 
> Parker





Narnanz said:


> Influenced by @whateve
> View attachment 5327126
> 
> She hasn't been out for a while.



The Parker bags are a great style and I think that they are under-appreciated. My very first Coach bag (and my first designer bag) was a Signature Parker Hippie and it started my obsession with Coach bags!

But my all-time favorite Parker is my Italian-made Coach Parker Exotics Small Flap Bag 13417 from the Resort Collection that was handcrafted from genuine Karung Snakeskin (13417) in 2008. What a beauty, I really need to find an opportunity to wear this gorgeous little bag again soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

katev said:


> The Parker bags are a great style and I think that they are under-appreciated. My very first Coach bag (and my first designer bag) was a Signature Parker Hippie and it started my obsession with Coach bags!
> 
> But my all-time favorite Parker is my Italian-made Coach Parker Exotics Small Flap Bag 13417 from the Resort Collection that is crafted from genuine Karung Snakeskin (13417). What a beauty, I really need to find an opportunity to wear this beautiful little bag again soon!
> 
> View attachment 5329354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329355


This is an amazing bag!


----------



## SakuraSakura

katev said:


> The Parker bags are a great style and I think that they are under-appreciated. My very first Coach bag (and my first designer bag) was a Signature Parker Hippie and it started my obsession with Coach bags!
> 
> But my all-time favorite Parker is my Italian-made Coach Parker Exotics Small Flap Bag 13417 from the Resort Collection that is handcrafted from genuine Karung Snakeskin (13417). What a beauty, I really need to find an opportunity to wear this gorgeous little bag again soon!
> 
> View attachment 5329354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329355



What else is there I wonder... stunning!!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> The Parker bags are a great style and I think that they are under-appreciated. My very first Coach bag (and my first designer bag) was a Signature Parker Hippie and it started my obsession with Coach bags!
> 
> But my all-time favorite Parker is my Italian-made Coach Parker Exotics Small Flap Bag 13417 from the Resort Collection that was handcrafted from genuine Karung Snakeskin (13417) in 2008. What a beauty, I really need to find an opportunity to wear this gorgeous little bag again soon!
> 
> View attachment 5329354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329355





Sunshine mama said:


> This is an amazing bag!





SakuraSakura said:


> What else is there I wonder... stunning!!



Thanks! The Coach Parker Exotics Small Flap Bag 13417 was released in March 2009 as part of the Resort Collection. It is handcrafted from genuine karung snakeskin and the retail price was $898 - but I paid a lot less for mine!

The bag has rosegold hardware like so many of the Parker bags and it was offered in fuchsia (pink) and rosegold (blush) colors. My bag is fuchsia and there is a photo below of Eva Longoria carrying the rosegold bag. They also produced a similar bag made of genuine python; see the attached photos.

The smaller photo showing both the fuchsia and python bags was from a preview in Nov/Dec 2008 but they changed the style of the hangtags and added the mixed-bead strap in the final version.

There are more pics of my pretty little bag here:





						My Most Exotic (and Expensive!) Coach Bag - Reveal and Modeling Pics!
					

I have been jabbering about this bag all over the internet for about a week so it may be that everyone on earth already knows what I bought; but I've finally received it and I promised to do reveal with real-life pics so here we go!    I have always had a weakness for small, impractical bags and...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




It's a lovely bag, not an everyday practical bag, but very special!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I have no idea what your name is but let's just call you cutie... she's vintage! You know what else is strange? The materials are listed as ' custom developed'... feels like wool or tweed but we shall never know.
> 
> The drink is a venti sweet cream cold brew coffee.
> 
> View attachment 5328823


All you have to do is ask. I believe this is it, made around 2000 of wool. We get a lot of information from the creed, including the style number and date of manufacture.


----------



## whateve

Madison Sabrina. She was runner up for my Valentine's Day bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> View attachment 5329576
> 
> Madison Sabrina. She was runner up for my Valentine's Day bag.


Okay,  I see why you were having a hard time deciding. She is a beautiful runner up!


----------



## IntheOcean

katev said:


> The Parker bags are a great style and I think that they are under-appreciated. My very first Coach bag (and my first designer bag) was a Signature Parker Hippie and it started my obsession with Coach bags!
> 
> But my all-time favorite Parker is my Italian-made Coach Parker Exotics Small Flap Bag 13417 from the Resort Collection that was handcrafted from genuine Karung Snakeskin (13417) in 2008. What a beauty, I really need to find an opportunity to wear this gorgeous little bag again soon!
> 
> View attachment 5329354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329355


Wow, that is such a pretty bag!  That chain......


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> All you have to do is ask. I believe this is it, made around 2000 of wool. We get a lot of information from the creed, including the style number and date of manufacture.
> View attachment 5329570



Aww, Whateve! Thank you. I always appreciate your feedback. I try to piece together things myself before asking everyone as I don't wish to be a nuisance. It is pretty strange that they wouldn't just call it wool. Although now I'm curious...  how do you use the wayback machine to search up Coach?


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Aww, Whateve! Thank you. I always appreciate your feedback. I try to piece together things myself before asking everyone as I don't wish to be a nuisance. It is pretty strange that they wouldn't just call it wool. Although now I'm curious...  how do you use the wayback machine to search up Coach?


You're welcome!






						Wayback Machine
					






					web.archive.org
				




It defaults to this year. You just slide over to the year you want, then select a date and time. It is frustrating because a lot of pages don't work or have links that don't work or the pictures don't show. It depends on how they formatted the pages and whether the content was kept externally. Coach didn't have a webpage until 1997.

You have to click around to figure out which links work. Some pages have a site map link which is very helpful. Sometimes the redirects take you to something very recent so you have to go back and start over.

I got to this page by selecting a date in October 2000, which didn't load so I clicked on the "Impatient" button, then clicked to skip the flash. 





						Coach Leather Goods
					

A tradition of Classic American design. Over half a century of finely crafted leather goods.



					web.archive.org
				



Then I clicked on "shop" and then "handbags" then "view all handbags" then looked through each page until I found it.


----------



## shrnirons

whateve said:


> View attachment 5327401
> 
> 
> Coach Sonoma with two Coach fobs.


I think this may be the next bag on my quest.  I love drawstring bags and I love this pebbled leather in red.


----------



## Iamminda

Pretty — and the bead-handle is really special 



katev said:


> The Parker bags are a great style and I think that they are under-appreciated. My very first Coach bag (and my first designer bag) was a Signature Parker Hippie and it started my obsession with Coach bags!
> 
> But my all-time favorite Parker is my Italian-made Coach Parker Exotics Small Flap Bag 13417 from the Resort Collection that was handcrafted from genuine Karung Snakeskin (13417) in 2008. What a beauty, I really need to find an opportunity to wear this gorgeous little bag again soon!
> 
> View attachment 5329354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329355


----------



## amberquamme

Rambler


----------



## whateve

shrnirons said:


> I think this may be the next bag on my quest.  I love drawstring bags and I love this pebbled leather in red.


It is a really nice bag.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Okay,  I see why you were having a hard time deciding. She is a beautiful runner up!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

amberquamme said:


> Rambler
> View attachment 5330157




That color!


----------



## westvillage

Molly … how I love her leather and looks but once packed up, she’s heavy!  A great deep winter bag though … so protective of everything inside.


----------



## houseof999

No coach bag.  Just coach tiger bag charm.


----------



## katev

houseof999 said:


> No coach bag.  Just coach tiger bag charm.
> View attachment 5330695



Beautiful and I love that tiger!


----------



## Iamminda

This big piece of caramel today


----------



## whateve

Chelsea croc crossbody with Brighton charm.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5331011
> 
> 
> Chelsea croc crossbody with Brighton charm.



This cute charm is just perfect here


----------



## Jereni

katev said:


> Thanks! The Coach Parker Exotics Small Flap Bag 13417 was released in March 2009 as part of the Resort Collection. It is handcrafted from genuine karung snakeskin and the retail price was $898 - but I paid a lot less for mine!
> 
> The bag has rosegold hardware like so many of the Parker bags and it was offered in fuchsia (pink) and rosegold (blush) colors. My bag is fuchsia and there is a photo below of Eva Longoria carrying the rosegold bag. They also produced a similar bag made of genuine python; see the attached photos.
> 
> The smaller photo showing both the fuchsia and python bags was from a preview in Nov/Dec 2008 but they changed the style of the hangtags and added the mixed-bead strap in the final version.
> 
> There are more pics of my pretty little bag here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Most Exotic (and Expensive!) Coach Bag - Reveal and Modeling Pics!
> 
> 
> I have been jabbering about this bag all over the internet for about a week so it may be that everyone on earth already knows what I bought; but I've finally received it and I promised to do reveal with real-life pics so here we go!    I have always had a weakness for small, impractical bags and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely bag, not an everyday practical bag, but very special!
> 
> View attachment 5329514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329516
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329524



Omg that chain and that shape! I love it in the tan color also.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This big piece of caramel today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331010



Yummy!


----------



## katev

Jereni said:


> Omg that chain and that shape! I love it in the tan color also.



Thank you! It really is a very special bag and I would love to also find it in the Rosegold color but I was lucky to get it in the Fuchsia pink.

It's interesting because the genuine snakeskin truly is different from simulated snakeskin leather bags. It's hard to see in the photos but the karung snake bag actually "sparkles" without sequins or glitter. I've posted a close-up photo below to try and show what I mean by sparkles.

I have also posted a photo of the Parker next to my beloved Legacy Bridget 11622 so you can compare the size. The Parker Flap bag weighs around 1.5 lbs and the Bridget weighs about 2 lbs.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Yummy!



Isn’t it yummy?  Thanks Jen .


----------



## JenJBS

Trail bag today.


----------



## Molly0




----------



## SakuraSakura

katev said:


> Thank you! It really is a very special bag and I would love to also find it in the Rosegold color but I was lucky to get it in the Fuchsia pink.
> 
> It's interesting because the genuine snakeskin truly is different from simulated snakeskin leather bags. It's hard to see in the photos but the karung snake bag actually "sparkles" without sequins or glitter. I've posted a close-up photo below to try and show what I mean by sparkles.
> 
> I have also posted a photo of the Parker next to my beloved Legacy Bridget 11622 so you can compare the size. The Parker Flap bag weighs around 1.5 lbs and the Bridget weighs about 2 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 5331261
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331262


Please point us in the direction of your handbag collection thread! Wow, wow , wowie!!


----------



## musiclover

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5331843


I love this bag and should have bought one when I had a chance!  She is so gorgeous!


----------



## musiclover

JenJBS said:


> Trail bag today.
> View attachment 5331683


Jen, do you carry this bag over your shoulder, crossbody or as an elegant hand carry?  It’s very pretty and has captured my interest for awhile now. Wondering if I should buy one?


----------



## JenJBS

musiclover said:


> Jen, do you carry this bag over your shoulder, crossbody or as an elegant hand carry?  It’s very pretty and has captured my interest for awhile now. Wondering if I should buy one?



I love this bag! For a short distance (apartment to car, car to office) I hand carry it. Walking around the grocery store today I used the crossbody strap. imo, the crossbody strap is too long for shoulder carry. It's a great bag!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Beechwood colorblock Rogue 2


----------



## Sunshine mama

amberquamme said:


> Rambler
> View attachment 5330157


This is stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This big piece of caramel today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331010


I want some!


----------



## Molly0

musiclover said:


> I love this bag and should have bought one when I had a chance!  She is so gorgeous!


Thank you!  But then  it will break your heart, when I tell you that I got this for $2.99!  Yup thrifted in like new condition!


----------



## musiclover

JenJBS said:


> I love this bag! For a short distance (apartment to car, car to office) I hand carry it. Walking around the grocery store today I used the crossbody strap. imo, the crossbody strap is too long for shoulder carry. It's a great bag!


Thanks for the feedback, Jen.  It’s just such a cute style!  I can see myself hand carrying it.  It’s good to know about the longer strap and that crossbody is best.  I’m going to take a look around!


----------



## musiclover

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!  But then  it will break your heart, when I tell you that I got this for $2.99!  Yup thrifted in like new condition!


Omg!  That’s amazing!  You did so well!  I love hearing stories like this (it’s breaking my heart but so pleased for you!)


----------



## Molly0

musiclover said:


> Omg!  That’s amazing!  You did so well!  I love hearing stories like this (it’s breaking my heart but so pleased for you!)


A bit of luck that day.


----------



## Roro

Sometimes I forget...





2016 remake of the 9085 duffle sac.  Issued as style 36821.  Black with red highlight stitching. 




Lined in oxblood leather.  I wish I had bought every single color.


----------



## musiclover

The handbags I carried the past two weeks. Plus a couple of accessories. I just conditioned my bags and now they will go back in their dust bags.


-Signature Hearts and Flowers notebook and Nolita 19
-Pennie zip coin purse
-Nolita handbag 
-Pennie 22 backpack
-Ergo Legacy Camel tote medium (preloved and authenticated here at TPF)
-Rogue 25 navy tearose rivets


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> The handbags I carried the past two weeks. Plus a couple of accessories. I just conditioned my bags and now they will go back in their dust bags.
> View attachment 5332887
> 
> -Signature Hearts and Flowers notebook and Nolita 19
> -Pennie zip coin purse
> -Nolita handbag
> -Pennie 22 backpack
> -Ergo Legacy Camel tote medium (preloved and authenticated here at TPF)
> -Rogue 25 navy tearose rivets



Love them all — such pretty and varied pieces


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This cute charm is just perfect here


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

metallic colorblock camera bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

musiclover said:


> The handbags I carried the past two weeks. Plus a couple of accessories. I just conditioned my bags and now they will go back in their dust bags.
> View attachment 5332887
> 
> -Signature Hearts and Flowers notebook and Nolita 19
> -Pennie zip coin purse
> -Nolita handbag
> -Pennie 22 backpack
> -Ergo Legacy Camel tote medium (preloved and authenticated here at TPF)
> -Rogue 25 navy tearose rivets


Lovely and shout out to the top-stitching detail!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Love them all — such pretty and varied pieces


Thank you, Iam. It’s a good reminder to take out my bags and be mindful of not collecting too many similar styles or duplicates.


----------



## musiclover

Lake Effect said:


> Lovely and shout out to the top-stitching detail!


I do love a good top-stitch!


----------



## lemondln

EVIE BACKPACK IN SIGNATURE CANVAS 
Love backpacks


----------



## Islandbreeze

musiclover said:


> The handbags I carried the past two weeks. Plus a couple of accessories. I just conditioned my bags and now they will go back in their dust bags.
> View attachment 5332887
> 
> -Signature Hearts and Flowers notebook and Nolita 19
> -Pennie zip coin purse
> -Nolita handbag
> -Pennie 22 backpack
> -Ergo Legacy Camel tote medium (preloved and authenticated here at TPF)
> -Rogue 25 navy tearose rivets


Agh you’re really making me want that adorable backpack!


----------



## musiclover

Islandbreeze said:


> Agh you’re really making me want that adorable backpack!


It’s cute!  I have never been a backpack carrier but I like the small size.  I just carry it by the long straps over one shoulder.


----------



## Islandbreeze

musiclover said:


> It’s cute!  I have never been a backpack carrier but I like the small size.  I just carry it by the long straps over one shoulder.


Ahh that’s good to know. (Or maybe not haha). I’m not a backpack carrier either but love how it looks and the small size.


----------



## musiclover

Islandbreeze said:


> Ahh that’s good to know. (Or maybe not haha). I’m not a backpack carrier either but love how it looks and the small size.


I bought the backpack mainly for the colour, which is 1941 red. It’s a beautiful red, just perfect. Not red-orange or red-purple. Just a lovely red in pebbled leather with lots of stitching. There’s a slip pocket inside and a zip pocket.


----------



## baghabitz34

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5331843


Gorgeous!


----------



## Islandbreeze

musiclover said:


> I bought the backpack mainly for the colour, which is 1941 red. It’s a beautiful red, just perfect. Not red-orange or red-purple. Just a lovely red in pebbled leather with lots of stitching. There’s a slip pocket inside and a zip pocket.


Yeah I really like the red, looks like a beautiful shade and I am not normally drawn to red bags. I did look at the outlet and it’s sold out. There are some on eBay tho as well as a dark blue that I like too. Ahh decisions .


----------



## whateve

Not carrying a Coach today but the charm is Coach. This is the first time I can remember using this sailboat charm.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Not carrying a Coach today but the charm is Coach. This is the first time I can remember using this sailboat charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334866


Whateve you have such great bag style!!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Whateve you have such great bag style!!


Thank you! That's a wonderful compliment!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A Happy Camper and a water melon today, inside a cherry bag.


----------



## whateve

Bleecker woven pocket hobo with Baseman charm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5335570
> 
> 
> Bleecker woven pocket hobo with Baseman charm.


Like I said before, you have the cutest charms!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Like I said before, you have the cutest charms!


Thank you! I love the way this one matches so well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thank you! I love the way this one matches so well.


It was made for your bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today,  I'm using this clutch. (I always forget the name)


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  I'm using this clutch. (I always forget the name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336280



So pretty SSSSSM .  It’s the Britt wristlet


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty SSSSSM .  It’s the Britt wristlet


Thank you IM!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## katpeony

Cloud prairie satchel with tea rose charm….


----------



## Molly0

baghabitz34 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  I'm using this clutch. (I always forget the name)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336280



So cute! And the rose is beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So cute! And the rose is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> View attachment 5335570
> 
> 
> Bleecker woven pocket hobo with Baseman charm.



I love that bag and the Baseman charm is adorable!


----------



## houseof999

This again


----------



## Narnanz

Taking Willis out to Countdown


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Turnlock Edie being guarded by Rexy!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> I love that bag and the Baseman charm is adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> This again
> View attachment 5337089


Crazy cute!!


----------



## JenJBS

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Turnlock Edie being guarded by Rexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337248



Purple Rexy!


----------



## Jereni

houseof999 said:


> This again
> View attachment 5337089



::heart palpitations:: over this scarf and bag combo!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Not carrying a Coach today but the charm is Coach. This is the first time I can remember using this sailboat charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334866


Did you need to remove a price tag to use it? If so, good job  They're both adorbs.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This gloveranned leather beauty today.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This gloveranned leather beauty today.
> View attachment 5338616
> View attachment 5338617



Gotta love the glovetanned leather!       Your pic is stunning as always!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> This gloveranned leather beauty today.
> View attachment 5338616
> View attachment 5338617


I never knew I could need something like this in my life! 
Would you be willing, at your convenience, to post a pic of the interior?


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> This again
> View attachment 5337089


I did know I could need something like this in my life.    (My Winnie is exhibit A).


----------



## Lake Effect

edited:


----------



## holiday123

Carried tabby all day without realizing how well it matched my wallet.


----------



## Islandbreeze

holiday123 said:


> Carried tabby all day without realizing how well it matched my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338938


Love the color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Gotta love the glovetanned leather!       Your pic is stunning as always!


Thank you! I love Coach's glovetanned leather bags, especially when the interior is lined beautifully in leather!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> I never knew I could need something like this in my life!
> Would you be willing, at your convenience, to post a pic of the interior?


Awww. I'm glad I could enable you! 
We're all gonna go down together in this handbag addiction ride. 
Sure. Here are some pics. As you can see, the interior is crafted beautifully! The interior of the bag makes me happier than the exterior. 
Also I placed a S22 Ultra phone case  which is slightly longer than an iPhone 13 pro max, I believe. It could fit kind of in a diagonal angle as shown in the photo.
Several  pics may seem redundant, as I was trying to accentuate different parts of the interior. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww. I'm glad I could enable you!
> We're all gonna go down together in this handbag addiction ride.
> Sure. Here are some pics. As you can see, the interior is crafted beautifully! The interior of the bag makes me happier than the exterior.
> Also I placed a S22 Ultra phone case  which is slightly longer than an iPhone 13 pro max, I believe. It could fit kind of in a diagonal angle as shown in the photo.
> Several  pics may seem redundant, as I was trying to accentuate different parts of the interior. Hope this helps.
> View attachment 5339368
> View attachment 5339369
> View attachment 5339370
> View attachment 5339371
> View attachment 5339372
> View attachment 5339373
> View attachment 5339374


 Yes, going down in gorgeous full grain and/or glove tanned leather flames!


----------



## kistae

Finally got my hands on the Mayfield


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Did you need to remove a price tag to use it? If so, good job  They're both adorbs.


Yes I did! Thanks! It is so hard for me to remove price tags!


----------



## skbt

This one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skbt said:


> This one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340093


Love this shade of pink. Is this a current model?


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> View attachment 5340058
> 
> Finally got my hands on the Mayfield


Wow! This is so pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cute coin purse. I'm using it as a zipper pull for my bag, and I think it's a pretty good look together.


----------



## skbt

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this shade of pink. Is this a current model?


Hi it's from 2007, serial No. F10890


----------



## SakuraSakura

Older canvas feels so much nicer than newer ( 2010s) canvas!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## whateve

Belted pouch yesterday and Janice today.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> Belted pouch yesterday and Janice today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341761
> View attachment 5341762


Wow I just replied to you about the belted pouch on the other thread!!!  In sync!  Haha

I love that nickel hardware against the blue sooooo much


----------



## HeatherL

whateve said:


> Belted pouch yesterday and Janice today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341761
> View attachment 5341762


I love both bags, but especially that Janice.  I found one in this color and am so tempted.


----------



## whateve

HeatherL said:


> I love both bags, but especially that Janice.  I found one in this color and am so tempted.


Thanks! The blue Janice is super hard to find. I would grab it if it is a decent price.


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Wow I just replied to you about the belted pouch on the other thread!!!  In sync!  Haha
> 
> I love that nickel hardware against the blue sooooo much


lol! Me too. The nickel looks great. I got this bag when I first started buying vintage. I had no idea what I was doing; I just bought bags in pretty colors.


----------



## Riezky

Stewardess


----------



## Molly0

Legacy Duffle from 2012


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Been using my coat’s pockets instead of a purse most of the winter so no botds . I finally carried something today though: duffle 20 in saddle with a matching bag charm! (the only non-vintage coach bag I own… )


----------



## whateve

Still in Janice. I love her hangtag.


----------



## LadaZuri

whateve said:


> Still in Janice. I love her hangtag.
> 
> View attachment 5342655



Oh my goodness, she's stunning!


----------



## whateve

LadaZuri said:


> Oh my goodness, she's stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Been using my coat’s pockets instead of a purse most of the winter so no botds . I finally carried something today though: duffle 20 in saddle with a matching bag charm! (the only non-vintage coach bag I own… )
> 
> View attachment 5342482


That bag is just gorgeous looking, the leather, the brass, the style. And one of my favorite fobs


----------



## Iamminda

Last night


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> Last night
> 
> View attachment 5343573


That is so cool with the bright tassel!


----------



## shrnirons

today it is my go-with-everything crescent bag.


----------



## *Jenn*

Going old school today, my first ever designer bag


----------



## Lake Effect

More love for Janice's Legacy, 2006. I generally prefer brass hardware, but the deep shade of blue and top stitching just reeled me in!


----------



## CoachMaven

Moved into my Rogue 25 for the weekend


----------



## Molly0

Coach clutch wearing some pearls.


----------



## whateve

Audrey patent tote from 2012 for a rainy day.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> View attachment 5344542
> 
> Audrey patent tote from 2012 for a rainy day.


I used to have this in the navy blue! Very pretty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> View attachment 5344542
> 
> Audrey patent tote from 2012 for a rainy day.


This is another bag I wish I had purchased.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> View attachment 5344542
> 
> Audrey patent tote from 2012 for a rainy day.


cute hangtags


----------



## Debbini

shrnirons said:


> today it is my go-with-everything crescent bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343971


Stunning!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Vintage belt bag to go walk a trail today!


----------



## lemondln

Got from coach reverse, love it so much, the color, horse and carriage hang tag, adjustable wristlet strap


----------



## americandreaming

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Vintage belt bag to go walk a trail today!
> 
> View attachment 5345354


Nice!  What did you put in it?


lemondln said:


> Got from coach reverse, love it so much, the color, horse and carriage hang tag, adjustable wristlet strap
> 
> View attachment 5345390


That's sooooo beautiful.  I always browse for these and would love one!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

americandreaming said:


> Nice!  What did you put in it?
> 
> That's sooooo beautiful.  I always browse for these and would love one!



Just my card case & key lol. I could’ve put them in my pocket but I _really _wanted to carry a bag today


----------



## whateve

lemondln said:


> Got from coach reverse, love it so much, the color, horse and carriage hang tag, adjustable wristlet strap
> 
> View attachment 5345390


The red is so vibrant! I love it with the gold hardware.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach 3628...


----------



## Molly0

Just finished Nicholas’s rehab and have been waiting for her to get good and dry.  I think she’ll be OK to carry today.


----------



## whateve

2013 Legacy pebbled drawstring with Sharky.


----------



## Teagaggle

Willow bucket in Army Green. Added the chain & flower fob.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Parker and Parker. I love the pinched sides of this bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Parker and Parker. I love the pinched sides of this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346272
> View attachment 5346274


Oh girl...I may have to steal this strap interchange for the Madison I just ordered from FOS. Ingenious & beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Oh girl...I may have to steal this strap interchange for the Madison I just ordered from FOS. Ingenious & beautiful!


Thank you dear! 
I can't wait to see your bag!
What color did you get? And what strap will you use?


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you dear!
> I can't wait to see your bag!
> What color did you get? And what strap will you use?


Madison in Everglade. Unsure on the strap yet. Need to make sure it arrives in good order...not getting ahead of myself!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Madison in Everglade. Unsure on the strap yet. Need to make sure it arrives in good order...not getting ahead of myself!
> View attachment 5346331


That's gorgeous. And I'm sure that whatever you do will be amazing!


----------



## JenJBS

This lovely today, so there's be something pretty on my desk to make Monday less annoying.


----------



## Teagaggle

JenJBS said:


> This lovely today, so there's be something pretty on my desk to make Monday less annoying.
> 
> View attachment 5346342


Amen!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> This lovely today, so there's be something pretty on my desk to make Monday less annoying.
> 
> View attachment 5346342



Spectacular


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Parker and Parker. I love the pinched sides of this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346272
> View attachment 5346274



Such a pretty duo SSSSM .  I need to find a big Parker for my baby Parker


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty duo SSSSM .  I need to find a big Parker for my baby Parker


Thank you.  I want to see your baby Parker!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This lovely today, so there's be something pretty on my desk to make Monday less annoying.
> 
> View attachment 5346342


So prettyl!


----------



## JenJBS

Teagaggle said:


> Amen!


Thank you!   



Iamminda said:


> Spectacular


Thank you, Minda! 



Sunshine mama said:


> So prettyl!


Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Riezky

Dakotah


----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> Dakotah
> 
> View attachment 5346476


One of my favorites in my own collection!


----------



## Riezky

whateve said:


> One of my favorites in my own collection!


Same here  it’s such a comfortable bag


----------



## TraGiv

Iamminda said:


> Last night
> 
> View attachment 5343573


Love it with the tassel!! Very Cute!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Riezky said:


> Dakotah
> 
> View attachment 5346476


Black on black, stunning look!


----------



## Riezky

IntheOcean said:


> Black on black, stunning look!


Thank you! Can never go wrong with black


----------



## IntheOcean

Riezky said:


> Thank you! Can never go wrong with black


That's the key to my capsule wardrobe  Most of my clothing and accessories go together because 90% of them are black!


----------



## CoachMaven

Teagaggle said:


> Willow bucket in Army Green. Added the chain & flower fob.
> View attachment 5346188


I like this very much with the chain!


----------



## CoachMaven

Went to a child’s birthday party in the park on Sunday, so a daypack was in order:


	

		
			
		

		
	
And moved into one of my favorite everyday bags, Ergo XL hobo from the aughts:


----------



## Jereni

Teagaggle said:


> Willow bucket in Army Green. Added the chain & flower fob.
> View attachment 5346188



This looks great! Love the chain add-on.


----------



## Sunshine mama

shrnirons said:


> today it is my go-with-everything crescent bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343971


Thank you for the mod shot! It's  so much cuter on.  Love love!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Just my card case & key lol. I could’ve put them in my pocket but I _really _wanted to carry a bag today


Such a cute piece must be displayed, not hidden in a pocket!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cute piece must be displayed, not hidden in a pocket!



Thank you! Our weather was particularly bad this year, it snowed a lot . Everything is warming up now so I can’t wait to ditch the jackets & start carrying my bags more. I’ve been using my pockets like a utility belt haha!


----------



## artax two

Just want to say that I see bags in these threads that I would absolutely love to have in my collection, but for some reason, I can see the same bag in the store and not give it a second glance. Why is that!? What is it about the store shelf that diminishes a bag's good looks? It drives me crazy.


----------



## Egel

artax two said:


> Just want to say that I see bags in these threads that I would absolutely love to have in my collection, but for some reason, I can see the same bag in the store and not give it a second glance. Why is that!? What is it about the store shelf that diminishes a bag's good looks? It drives me crazy.


I don't think it's the store shelf but everything around it. When I'm in a store I mostly think about the bags I own and how frivolous another bag would be. When somebody takes a very good shot of a bag, all the attention goes to the bag. There is no background (or bagground ) noise.

I tend to like the foto's of bright coloured bags, bags with a certain sheen of photos with food on it. That it is visually pleasing does not mean it translates to my life. That is just the opposite. There are bags I love and wear so much but I just can not take a pretty picture of them.


----------



## artax two

Bagground noise. Thats brilliant! You are so right, on both fronts. I can't get some of my bags to photograph well either.


----------



## houseof999

New to me Coach duck on my non coach bag today.


----------



## whateve

artax two said:


> Just want to say that I see bags in these threads that I would absolutely love to have in my collection, but for some reason, I can see the same bag in the store and not give it a second glance. Why is that!? What is it about the store shelf that diminishes a bag's good looks? It drives me crazy.


That's true. Sometimes it is the lighting in the store or the height it is displayed at.  I have bought several bags after seeing them carried.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> New to me Coach duck on my non coach bag today.
> View attachment 5348081


I love it just as much in this thread as in the other! lol


----------



## whateve

I didn't carry a Coach bag today but I wore Coach shoes.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I didn't carry a Coach bag today but I wore Coach shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348359



Love those shoes — really pretty!  Comfy?


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Love those shoes — really pretty!  Comfy?


Thanks! Yeah, they are comfy. I don't wear them as much as I'd like because the colors don't go with many things. I'm also lazy and hate tying laces.


----------



## Riezky

houseof999 said:


> New to me Coach duck on my non coach bag today.
> View attachment 5348081


This is cute beyond words


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> New to me Coach duck on my non coach bag today.
> View attachment 5348081


Oh my gosh you got this bag too! I really REALLY love it with your cute duck!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I didn't carry a Coach bag today but I wore Coach shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348359


Oh I love this foot picture!!!! Could you post it on the  random thread??
Lovely shoes and bag too BTW!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I love this foot picture!!!! Could you post it on the  random thread??
> Lovely shoes and bag too BTW!


Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Frame bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Madison Hailey


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This Frame bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349073



So glad to see you are carrying my HG frame bag — perfect BTP charm


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So glad to see you are carrying my HG frame bag — perfect BTP charm


Thank you IM!


----------



## lburrhead84

My lovely vintage BT prairie


----------



## Jaidybug

Took my Legacy textured leather Candace to the mall to try on clothes


----------



## Sunshine mama

lburrhead84 said:


> My lovely vintage BT prairie


Wow this bag is pristine and GORGEOUS!!


----------



## whateve

Legacy duffle


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5351616
> 
> Legacy duffle



Pretty .  I want to wear mine for St Pat’s Day if I can find a festive charm for it before then


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Pretty . I want to wear mine for St Pat’s Day if I can find a festive charm for it before then


I have so many green bags, I have to start early! I don't know which one I'll carry on the day. I don't have any St. Pat's Day charms. They made a 4 leaf clover but I don't have it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach 10296 2006...


----------



## holiday123

Dinky 24


----------



## Coachaddict4020

whateve said:


> View attachment 5351616
> 
> Legacy duffle



I used to have the baby version of your bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Still love the Legacy Duffle .


----------



## whateve

Coachaddict4020 said:


> I used to have the baby version of your bag!
> 
> View attachment 5352016


So cute! At the time, this would have been too small for me, but now it would work. My things only take up about 10% of the space in my duffle.


----------



## whateve

I switched out the strap and tassels! This is the only duffle I have that I switch out the strap and tassels.


----------



## houseof999

Originals Zip geometric pouch in Carmine


----------



## Jereni

Dreamer 21 for dinner yesterday.


----------



## lemondln

Evie backpack, love it 




This is how I wrap my backpack straps, so these wont hanging around


----------



## baghabitz34

Market tote today


----------



## houseof999

Yesterday was the newer version of vintage coach Cooper Zip. Today I  carried the 1941 Cooper shoulder bag in cadet blue.


----------



## Lisa2007

I finally decided to use the Jes Messenger. I purchased it years ago and stored it on the shelf and forgot about it. I think this maybe a sign I need handbag therapy.
Have a great week PF family.


----------



## Riezky

Army green DF Rogue


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Yesterday was the newer version of vintage coach Cooper Zip. Today I  carried the 1941 Cooper shoulder bag in cadet blue.
> View attachment 5353310


I forgot about this bag! It's beautiful. It's sad they didn't make it longer.


----------



## kistae

Starting the day with Maggie


----------



## spirangle

shrnirons said:


> I am finally carrying my newest acquisition, the Vintage Courier I rehabbed a couple of weeks ago.  I had time today to move all my belongings from my duffle to this one.  I love her. Have a great day!


You did an amazing job on this bag! I saw the 'before' pics and somewhat cringed, tbh. Would you mind sharing your steps, please? Beyond the dunking/washing.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Miss Biggy Soho Mini Siggy 

some random twilly


----------



## Teagaggle

Madison!


----------



## kistae

I don’t have the style name for her but she’s fab


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Miss Biggy Soho Mini Siggy
> 
> some random twilly




little miss poppy demi


----------



## artax two

Rust courier with replacement strap and lucky charm for St Paddy's this week.


----------



## katev

My green Ergo33 C2264 is the perfect bag for Spring and St. Patrick's Day! I've decorated her with my gold Teddy Bear Charm F87166.


----------



## oldbag

artax two said:


> Rust courier with replacement strap and lucky charm for St Paddy's this week.
> View attachment 5354651


Oh here we go again! Another beauty getting ready to drive me over the edge of bliss.


----------



## artax two

oldbag said:


> Oh here we go again! Another beauty getting ready to drive me over the edge of bliss.


Thank you! This bag hangs perfectly, is big enough, and is eye catching. One of my favorites.


----------



## Riezky

Courier for me as well today


----------



## Narnanz

Started out a dreary day so needed a pick me up bag.


----------



## whateve

Turnlock pouch.


----------



## oldbag

Riezky said:


> Courier for me as well today
> View attachment 5355140


Where are my smelling salts. Two in the same day!


----------



## kistae

Riezky said:


> Courier for me as well today
> View attachment 5355140


Oh I’ve never seen it in green before! Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Madison!
> View attachment 5353762


Love that tea rose charm!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Started out a dreary day so needed a pick me up bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355196


Such beautiful ray of sunshine!


----------



## SakuraSakura

oldbag said:


> Where are my smelling salts. Two in the same day!



If I end up passing out and then I, in my comprimised state, purchase a courier I know who to blame! Bills coming your way, ladies!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Miss biggy soho siggy feat. iced coffee. When I need to pick up a few items from the store I bring this beauty.


----------



## artax two

SakuraSakura said:


> If I end up passing out and then I, in my comprimised state, purchase a courier I know who to blame! Bills coming your way, ladies!!


The green one is stunning!


----------



## SakuraSakura

artax two said:


> The green one is stunning!



Right?! Everybody has such good taste.


----------



## Riezky

Almost stayed in the Courier, she appreciates the love  Had to carry this Rogue today though


----------



## Narnanz

Riezky said:


> Almost stayed in the Courier, she appreciates the love  Had to carry this Rogue today though
> 
> View attachment 5355954


That green Is the pot of gold!!


Fabulash!!!


----------



## TresGriffin

My work bag, a 1941 Metropolitan Tote, was looking great on this sunny early evening, so I had to take a couple of shots of it while the lighting was right.


----------



## Riezky

Narnanz said:


> That green Is the pot of gold!!
> 
> 
> Fabulash!!!


Hahaha, thank you! Darn, I should have grabbed some metallic SLGs!!


----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> Almost stayed in the Courier, she appreciates the love  Had to carry this Rogue today though
> 
> View attachment 5355954


When I pulled out my bag for the day, it had that charm on it! I took it off, now I wish I had left it on. Love the green of your rogue.


----------



## Riezky

whateve said:


> When I pulled out my bag for the day, it had that charm on it! I took it off, now I wish I had left it on. Love the green of your rogue.



Thank you! I almost didn’t use that charm either, thought I’d go with something neutral…then slapped myself and threw on a green blazer to boot, lol.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> When I pulled out my bag for the day, it had that charm on it! I took it off, now I wish I had left it on. Love the green of your rogue.





Riezky said:


> Thank you! I almost didn’t use that charm either, thought I’d go with something neutral…then slapped myself and threw on a green blazer to boot, lol.



So cute! But I think that coach should make a leprechaun charm!


----------



## Riezky

katev said:


> So cute! But I think that coach should make a leprechaun charm!


Yes, I’m amazed there isn’t a version of the bear for this!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

TresGriffin said:


> My work bag, a 1941 Metropolitan Tote, was looking great on this sunny early evening, so I had to take a couple of shots of it while the lighting was right.
> 
> View attachment 5355964
> 
> View attachment 5355965


It glows!


----------



## houseof999

My newest addition


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> My newest addition
> View attachment 5356526


 I forgot to breathe!  she's beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> My newest addition
> View attachment 5356526



What a show stopper! Stunning red!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> My newest addition
> View attachment 5356526


 This is beautiful! The color is so perfect for this bag!


RuedeNesle said:


> I forgot to breathe!  she's beautiful!





JenJBS said:


> What a show stopper! Stunning red!


They took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## Jereni

Winnie today


----------



## Narnanz

Hiding the naughty food to the side.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Riezky said:


> Almost stayed in the Courier, she appreciates the love  Had to carry this Rogue today though
> 
> View attachment 5355954



Here's my $100 thrifted patches Rogue 31 ( if it's a 30 let me know guys!)


----------



## Riezky

SakuraSakura said:


> Here's my $100 thrifted patches Rogue 31 ( if it's a 30 let me know guys!)


$100?!  Amazing find! I love the purple interior on these


----------



## Riezky

houseof999 said:


> My newest addition
> View attachment 5356526


This is the perfect red  



Narnanz said:


> Hiding the naughty food to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356860


And another perfect red!!


----------



## americandreaming

amberquamme said:


> Courier carryall on this beautiful day


Does it fit a laptop?


----------



## americandreaming

artax two said:


> My new-to-me Courier Carryall, ready for Halloween.
> View attachment 5219957


Does it fit a laptop?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Riezky said:


> $100?!  Amazing find! I love the purple interior on these



Thanks, friend! That was definitely my reaction when I saw it laying in the showcase.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Hiding the naughty food to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356860


  I love how you staged this picture with the red and white cars in the background!


----------



## Roro

Heading out to an indoor antiques show for the first time since before the pandemic.  Bringing the Coach Kisslock Duffle style C6169 from Fall of 2021 in Dark Teak.


----------



## americandreaming

Roro said:


> Heading out to an indoor antiques show for the first time since before the pandemic.  Bringing the Coach Kisslock Duffle style C6169 from Fall of 2021 in Dark Teak.
> 
> View attachment 5357369


I love that kisslock!!!  What do you put in it?


----------



## americandreaming

Black collegiate


----------



## Roro

americandreaming said:


> I love that kisslock!!!  What do you put in it?



Haha!  My husband asked the same thing!  Today, I had my mask in there.  It was a perfect fit!


----------



## whateve

Sutton floral crossbody. I just got it!


----------



## SakuraSakura

A super lazy OOTD AND miss patches rogue. We're working on a paper which is super lameeeeee.


----------



## lburrhead84

Loden Willis for work today


----------



## TresGriffin

Taking the Hitch Crossbody with Varsity Stripes out for his first time on a Sunday Funday.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> View attachment 5357890
> 
> 
> Sutton floral crossbody. I just got it!


OMG!  How cute is that!


----------



## Iamminda

First day of spring


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> First day of spring
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358807


I really like the colour, Iam!  Is this your garden already in bloom?


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> OMG!  How cute is that!


Thank you!


----------



## Teagaggle

Ergo!


----------



## americandreaming

Teagaggle said:


> Ergo!
> View attachment 5359126


One of my favourites!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

americandreaming said:


> One of my favourites!!!


Me as well. It took me awhile to come around to it but it's so easy to carry. I'm a stickler for easy access to things but if I put it on the first hole, it's low enough that I can get in & out super easy.


----------



## baghabitz34

This chalk tea rose beauty on the first full day of Spring!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I really like the colour, Iam!  Is this your garden already in bloom?



Thanks ML .  I think the yellow mums are already in bloom (or maybe they are like that year round?). Our roses are not in bloom currently.  I don’t know much about gardening unfortunately.  But I know that these mums were in a small pot when it was first planted years ago and now they have grown into a big bush-like thing


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ML .  I think the yellow mums are already in bloom (or maybe they are like that year round?). Our roses are not in bloom currently.  I don’t know much about gardening unfortunately.  But I know that these mums were in a small pot when it was first planted years ago and now they have grown into a big bush-like thing


Wow!  That is amazing. I don’t know if we can overwinter mums here (probably too much rain) but I am loving the colour in your garden!  I hope this summer is not as hot as last summer (heat dome) so we can enjoy the flowers and our spring efforts a little longer.


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> First day of spring
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358807


This color combination looks so good, and so do your flowers and greenery!


----------



## whateve

Trying my new Sutton with the strap from Marleigh.


----------



## Molly0

Revisiting signature “C’s”


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> This color combination looks so good, and so do your flowers and greenery!



Thanks TO .  I thought the bag and flowers made a good spring picture .


----------



## SakuraSakura

Breaking the system is what the Rogue had in mind... not going to school. Yesterday I went to Coach to pick up a new chain for the hangtag... # 32793


----------



## tealocean

SakuraSakura said:


> Breaking the system is what the Rogue had in mind... not going to school. Yesterday I went to Coach to pick up a new chain for the hangtag... # 32793


Lol!


----------



## whateve

Chelsea croc crossbody.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> View attachment 5360482
> 
> Chelsea croc crossbody.



That color is to die for!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> That color is to die for!


Thanks! It's my favorite color these days.


----------



## houseof999

Coach swagger


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Coach swagger
> View attachment 5360665


This looks like the perfect pink.


----------



## Jaidybug

whateve said:


> View attachment 5351616
> 
> Legacy duffle





whateve said:


> View attachment 5352344
> 
> I switched out the strap and tassels! This is the only duffle I have that I switch out the strap and tassels.


I ADORE the Legacy Emerald colour! My favourite green from Coach.


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> First day of spring
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358807


Such a bright and cherry colour, perfect for Spring!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Such a bright and cherry colour, perfect for Spring!



Thanks so much JB . It’s great to see you back on TPF


----------



## whateve

Jaidybug said:


> I ADORE the Legacy Emerald colour! My favourite green from Coach.


Thank you! It's mine too.


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much JB . It’s great to see you back on TPF


Thanks IM


----------



## jessica.berman

houseof999 said:


> My newest addition
> View attachment 5356526



I just got the black 18 and I love the size and feel of it but have trouble fitting my stuff in.  For reference, I have the slightly bigger one as well and like being able to put my phone in one of the slip pockets.  Are you using this without a wallet and do you carry your phone inside?  The red is gorgeous!


----------



## TresGriffin

Picture it. Atlanta. 2022. A young man goes to work with his Coach 1941 Metropolitan Tote…


----------



## whateve

Cashin 22 in cerise


----------



## SakuraSakura

I should've wore this crochet top yesterday instead of today because brrr.... 6264 Poppy Demi


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Cashin 22 in cerise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361806



That color is a show stopper!


----------



## Molly0

An old bag gets a new look


----------



## houseof999

jessica.berman said:


> I just got the black 18 and I love the size and feel of it but have trouble fitting my stuff in.  For reference, I have the slightly bigger one as well and like being able to put my phone in one of the slip pockets.  Are you using this without a wallet and do you carry your phone inside?  The red is gorgeous!



I have the Samsung flip phone so it fits in most bags.  I put in the main compartment instead of the outside pocket because it's a little bulky when it's folded.


----------



## Riezky

Ergo 33


----------



## Molly0

Riezky said:


> Ergo 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362642


I love how slim that bag is!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> An old bag gets a new look
> 
> View attachment 5362366



Love the pink and brown color combo!


----------



## lburrhead84

Black Town Bucket ☺️


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I have the Samsung flip phone so it fits in most bags.  I put in the main compartment instead of the outside pocket because it's a little bulky when it's folded.


How do you like the flip phone? I can't decide if that is the one I should get. Do you ever put it in outside pockets unfolded?


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> That color is a show stopper!


Thanks!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> How do you like the flip phone? I can't decide if that is the one I should get. Do you ever put it in outside pockets unfolded?



The phone works great.  I have put it in outside pockets unfolded if the outside pockets are big enough.


----------



## Teagaggle

Studio bag in army green


----------



## Sunshine mama

This again, except this time my fur baby is tagging along. JK it's not a real fur baby.


----------



## Moestyles

My peanuts coach court backpack


----------



## Riezky

Rogue satchel


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Molly0

New to me 27 year old Lula’s Legacy


----------



## crazyforcoach09




----------



## TresGriffin

crazyforcoach09 said:


> View attachment 5364347


Welcome to the Hitch club!


----------



## shrnirons

spirangle said:


> You did an amazing job on this bag! I saw the 'before' pics and somewhat cringed, tbh. Would you mind sharing your steps, please? Beyond the dunking/washing.


Good Morning.  Sorry for the delayed response.  Honestly, after dunking, drying, along with some reshaping, not too much.  I slathered, daily, for over a week, CPR on this bag.  On some of the really dry spots, I used Chamberlins leather balm, I tested it on the strap first because it showed the most signs of age and wear, and if it turned dark, so be it.  When I saw that the leather balm didn't ruin the strap, I sparingly used a tiny bit on the front flap.  I am pleased with this transformation, as this bag was really rough!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

TresGriffin said:


> Welcome to the Hitch club!


OMG it is FIRE


----------



## sdl4cats

My husband spend a few days in Las Vegas and came home with a Willow!

This might be the most beautiful Coach I've ever seen.


----------



## qwertie

Inspired by @Molly0 
She will also be 27 this June!


----------



## Molly0

qwertie said:


> Inspired by @Molly0
> She will also be 27 this June!
> 
> View attachment 5365167


Sisters!  

Love Minnie too!

I really like the buckle placement on this bag. It makes for a really pleasing aesthetic when the bag is just sitting, don’t you think? I’ve had other bags where those heavy buckles sit near the top of the bag and they always bug me.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Still loving this Ace!


----------



## shrnirons

qwertie said:


> Inspired by @Molly0
> She will also be 27 this June!
> 
> View attachment 5365167


I have this bag in this color.  Bucket bags are so roomy, and I love they can be crossbody if you aren't too tall!


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassie! I can't quit this bag!


----------



## americandreaming

Black collegiate again for errands.  If I’d known it’d be a little sunny I would’ve taken a coloured collegiate instead for a pop of colour against my neutral coloured outfit haha


----------



## musiclover

Back to work today.


Kaffe Fassett Troupe Tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Back to work today.
> View attachment 5366122
> 
> Kaffe Fassett Troupe Tote


I only see beautuful flowers!
Where's the bag?


----------



## Narnanz

musiclover said:


> Back to work today.
> View attachment 5366122
> 
> Kaffe Fassett Troupe Tote


Everytime I see a Kaffe Fassett bag I think of a friend of the family , whos daughter used to be his PA in the Uk many years ago.
I have many of his needlepoint books and just drool over them.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I only see beautuful flowers!
> Where's the bag?


 Hi SSM! I felt good carrying this lovely today. We had a bit of Sunshine after school so I thought I’d better take a photo before the next rain!


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> Everytime I see a Kaffe Fassett bag I think of a friend of the family , whos daughter used to be his PA in the Uk many years ago.
> I have many of his needlepoint books and just drool over them.


I appreciate textiles of any kind and KF’s vibrant colours really inspire happiness and well-being within for me.


----------



## Riezky

Quilted Willis 18


----------



## baghabitz34

TresGriffin said:


> Picture it. Atlanta. 2022. A young man goes to work with his Coach 1941 Metropolitan Tote…
> 
> View attachment 5361347


Love the little Sophia!


----------



## baghabitz34

Kaffe Tabby today


----------



## TresGriffin

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the little Sophia!


Thanks! It's a Chia Pet that I could never get to grow right, so now it's just a terracotta Sophia Petrillo bust I keep on my desk.


----------



## jessica.berman

houseof999 said:


> I have the Samsung flip phone so it fits in most bags.  I put in the main compartment instead of the outside pocket because it's a little bulky when it's folded.



Gotcha, thanks!  I have the iPhone 13 mini, so it fits in most bags as well but not the outside pocket on this one when it's in a case.  I think I'll have to just carry it without my card case.  I love the red!


----------



## Iamminda

Wearing pink this Wednesday .  (Also wearing this one to convince myself I don’t _need_ the teal one with the blueberry kisslocks )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Wearing pink this Wednesday .  (Also wearing this one to convince myself I don’t _need_ the teal one with the blueberry kisslocks )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368133


Lovely picture and bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Wearing pink this Wednesday .  (Also wearing this one to convince myself I don’t _need_ the teal one with the blueberry kisslocks )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368133



So cute! I like that bench you have it on! Great pic! Beautifully staged!


----------



## lburrhead84

Gallery tote today!


----------



## lemondln

houseof999 said:


> My newest addition
> View attachment 5356526



OMG, the red is so cheerful


----------



## lemondln

Moestyles said:


> View attachment 5363447
> 
> My peanuts coach court backpack




So cute! I missed the peanuts collection


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Wearing pink this Wednesday .  (Also wearing this one to convince myself I don’t _need_ the teal one with the blueberry kisslocks )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368133




So pretty  just like a young lady holding a flower


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .  It’s like a fun little game to look for a pretty — yet discrete — spot to take a picture (DH thinks I am a weirdo )



Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely picture and bag!





JenJBS said:


> So cute! I like that bench you have it on! Great pic! Beautifully staged!





lemondln said:


> So pretty  just like a young lady holding a flower


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Wearing pink this Wednesday .  (Also wearing this one to convince myself I don’t _need_ the teal one with the blueberry kisslocks )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368133


I really love this bag! It's beautiful in pink. Teal with blueberry kisslocks? I bet it's beautiful too! Too bad you didn't buy it (yet) or you could post lovely scenic pictures with it as well.


----------



## houseof999

Dinky in color block links


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I really love this bag! It's beautiful in pink. Teal with blueberry kisslocks? I bet it's beautiful too! Too bad you didn't buy it (yet) or you could post lovely scenic pictures with it as well.



Thanks so much RN .  I really love it in pink (think I told you I thought I had purchased a red one since that was the picture shown but was pleasantly surprised it turned out to be pink ). I doubt I would get the teal one myself since I am trying to be good, famous last words, (although I wouldn’t turn it down if I were gifted one ).


----------



## Riezky

Cassie


----------



## Jaidybug

Taking Edie 42 Midnight Navy out today


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Jereni

sdl4cats said:


> My husband spend a few days in Las Vegas and came home with a Willow!
> 
> This might be the most beautiful Coach I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 5365066



Gorgeous! I really like the C turnlock on these. The mini Willow tote is adorable, I’m hankering after one of those just hoping they do more color options.


----------



## Jereni

Floral Swinger the other weekend for the morning coffee walk.


----------



## TresGriffin

Sunday funday with Hitch crossbody. Can’t wait to get these cookies home and try them out. (I’m full and apparently they’re best served warm.)


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## houseof999

I have been bit by red and CANNOT not buy a pretty red bag when I see for a steal! Introducing my newest red to the collection: Poppy Addison! Love how easy to carry this bag is!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> I have been bit by red and CANNOT not buy a pretty red bag when I see for a steal! Introducing my newest red to the collection: Poppy Addison! Love how easy to carry this bag is!
> View attachment 5372008


 I can see me carrying this beauty!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> I can see me carrying this beauty!


You can be my twin!  check pm.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I have been bit by red and CANNOT not buy a pretty red bag when I see for a steal! Introducing my newest red to the collection: Poppy Addison! Love how easy to carry this bag is!
> View attachment 5372008


I don't remember this bag. It's cute!


----------



## whateve

Forgot to take a picture so I'm sharing an older one. Possibly my favorite bag.


----------



## lburrhead84

Small Soho Flap in Loden ‘98


----------



## Jaidybug

whateve said:


> View attachment 5372418
> 
> Forgot to take a picture so I'm sharing an older one. Possibly my favorite bag.


Love the Dakotah, and the feather charm!  Beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> View attachment 5372418
> 
> Forgot to take a picture so I'm sharing an older one. Possibly my favorite bag.



Twins!     She's a true black beauty! I get tempted to list it when I come across the yellow one. I pulled mine out to list and couldn't.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I don't remember this bag. It's cute!


Really?!  I wonder if they made a batch smaller than normal.  I browse a lot and it doesn't get listed often. I also can't recall seeing this in a different color.


----------



## Teagaggle

Rogue 25


----------



## lburrhead84

‘96 saddle bag!


----------



## jessica.berman

Red Apple pebbled Rambler.


----------



## musiclover

Teagaggle said:


> Rogue 25
> View attachment 5372736


I love absolutely everything!  What a gorgeous Rogue and you’ve accessorized it so beautifully!   We’re twins on the lovely scarf.


----------



## GatorMom

Riezky said:


> Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369127


Love the Snoopy!


----------



## barcoimage

After waiting a few weeks for it to arrive i finally got my Duffle 24 and I’m in love!


----------



## Paris Girl

Today my office reopened and I carried my oxblood 1941 Willis and Cashin 29. I bought the Cashin 29 right before covid shut everything down. So I totally forgot I’d never used it. I found the packing material still inside like the foam covered zipper pulls. Lol!


----------



## americandreaming

Paris Girl said:


> Today my office reopened and I carried my oxblood 1941 Willis and Cashin 29. I bought the Cashin 29 right before covid shut everything down. So I totally forgot I’d never used it. I found the packing material still inside like the foam covered zipper pulls. Lol!


What do you carry in them?  & do you bring a laptop?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Paris Girl said:


> Today my office reopened and I carried my oxblood 1941 Willis and Cashin 29. I bought the Cashin 29 right before covid shut everything down. So I totally forgot I’d never used it. I found the packing material still inside like the foam covered zipper pulls. Lol!


What a nice looking set!


----------



## Paris Girl

americandreaming said:


> What do you carry in them?  & do you bring a laptop?


I’m particular about my coffee so I bring my own. Sometimes I carry a laptop. These totes handle the weight just fine. Before covid I carried more to work so I took two bags. My hubby called me a road warrior because I took everything I needed for the whole day including my lunch, snacks, coffee, ipad, phone, wallet, etc.  Yesterday I carried two bags because I could!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## whateve

Emery


----------



## Riezky

whateve said:


> View attachment 5375619
> 
> Emery


I may be completely off base here, but is the charm from the Penelope line? It goes perfectly with the Emery!


----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> I may be completely off base here, but is the charm from the Penelope line? It goes perfectly with the Emery!


Yes, it is! Thank you! I thought it was a good match too (other than the hardware).


----------



## Ilovepurse007

I’m going out with my new Coach! Love it!


----------



## TresGriffin

Again with my Hitch. Out doing some shopping with my buddy.


----------



## houseof999

Last 2 days


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I can see me carrying this beauty!


Oh cuz it came with 2 straps?


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Last 2 days
> View attachment 5376388


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5375619
> 
> Emery


I just love the color of the bag, and love how you paired it with the beautiful flower charm!!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I just love the color of the bag, and love how you paired it with the beautiful flower charm!!


Thank you! I keep looking for this color in other bags, forgetting I already have it!


----------



## whateve

Ilovepurse007 said:


> I’m going out with my new Coach! Love it!


Such a cute shape! It reminds me of the Tory Burch I didn't get last year.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Such a cute shape! It reminds me of the Tory Burch I didn't get last year.


The Cleo?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> The Cleo?


No. This one:


----------



## katpeony

Vintage British Tan Janice…this little bag deceivingly holds a lot!


----------



## Hoku44

katpeony said:


> Vintage British Tan Janice…this little bag deceivingly holds a lot!


It does hold alot! I just added one to my collection and I'm really surprised at how much I like this bag!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> It does hold alot! I just added one to my collection and I'm really surprised at how much I like this bag!


Now I feel I must carry mine!


----------



## whateve

Willis, the 2012 iteration.


----------



## Hoku44

whateve said:


> View attachment 5377098
> 
> Willis, the 2012 iteration.


The charms!! Love!!
*dying*


----------



## Hoku44

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5377085


That color! OMG!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

BOTD yesterday: vintage small daypack with a tea rose to go see Lorde live. She was amazing!!


----------



## lburrhead84

Pre-creed Putty City bag the past few days


----------



## whateve

lburrhead84 said:


> Pre-creed Putty City bag the past few days


I don't think that is pre-creed since the city wasn't introduced until the mid to late 80s.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> View attachment 5377098
> 
> Willis, the 2012 iteration.


Love your Poppy Chan keychain!  Does this one have a name, eg., Violette? I have Goldie Chan.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> Love your Poppy Chan keychain!  Does this one have a name, eg., Violette? I have Goldie Chan.


Thanks! It's Blueberry! I used to have the leather Goldie.


----------



## americandreaming

Azure ergo again


----------



## lburrhead84

whateve said:


> I don't think that is pre-creed since the city wasn't introduced until the mid to late 80s.





whateve said:


> I don't think that is pre-creed since the city wasn't introduced until the mid to late 80s.
> Oops you're right!


----------



## lburrhead84

lburrhead84 said:


> Pre-creed Putty City bag the past few days


Not pre creed oops I got it mixed up lol


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Dinky 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352003


Love Dinky 24! Nice geeen with strap.


Coachaddict4020 said:


> I used to have the baby version of your bag!
> 
> View attachment 5352016


Cute! Love the vibrant green.


Iamminda said:


> Still love the Legacy Duffle .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352335


Love it! Nice vibrant colors. I have the watermelon version.


whateve said:


> View attachment 5352344
> 
> I switched out the strap and tassels! This is the only duffle I have that I switch out the strap and tassels.


Beautiful green.


houseof999 said:


> Originals Zip geometric pouch in Carmine
> View attachment 5352348


Pretty Carmine. 


artax two said:


> Rust courier with replacement strap and lucky charm for St Paddy's this week.
> View attachment 5354651


Beautiful rust Courier bag.


Riezky said:


> Courier for me as well today
> View attachment 5355140


Beautiful green Courier!


Narnanz said:


> Started out a dreary day so needed a pick me up bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355196


Beautiful yellow bag.


Riezky said:


> Almost stayed in the Courier, she appreciates the love  Had to carry this Rogue today though
> 
> View attachment 5355954


Gorgeous green Rogue. 


Jereni said:


> Winnie today
> 
> View attachment 5356854


Love Winnie. She is still on my wishlist.


----------



## whateve

Pre-creed bag, made around 1972.


----------



## jessica.berman

Ruby 25 Satchel.


----------



## Roro

I've seen small vintage bags from the early 90s in purple and always wished there was something larger.  Well, there is and now I have it.  1993 new color Sling Bag 9929 in purple.  Takes my breath away.


----------



## americandreaming

Azure Ergo once again to go out for drinks.  Going into the city so needed something bigger than if I’d gone out local.  This one fits my umbrella.


----------



## LadaZuri

Roro said:


> View attachment 5378207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen small vintage bags from the early 90s in purple and always wished there was something larger.  Well, there is and now I have it.  1993 new color Sling Bag 9229 in purple.  Takes my breath away.



Stunning!!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassie


----------



## CoachMaven

I was in my newest bag, the Ruby satchel since I got it last Wednesday. Today I moved into an old reliable, my Ergo XL tote in black pebbled leather


----------



## artax two

Iamminda said:


> Wearing pink this Wednesday .  (Also wearing this one to convince myself I don’t _need_ the teal one with the blueberry kisslocks )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368133


I LOVE THIS BAG and I may or may not have purchased said teal/blueberry version.


----------



## Iamminda

artax two said:


> I LOVE THIS BAG and I may or may not have purchased said teal/blueberry version.



The teal one is pretty — can’t wait to see it!


----------



## whateve

Rambler's Legacy in mystery blue.


----------



## LadaZuri

whateve said:


> Rambler's Legacy in mystery blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379315



I just fainted!!!


----------



## katpeony

LadaZuri said:


> I just fainted!!!


Totally agree! It took my breathe away! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Hoku44

whateve said:


> Rambler's Legacy in mystery blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379315


Totally agree with everyone else! WOW! What a stunner! And I *loved* 'mystery blue'!


----------



## Paris Girl

whateve said:


> Rambler's Legacy in mystery blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379315


My mystery blue! Glad we are finally in spring mode!


----------



## Hoku44

Not nearly as drool worthy as Whateve and Paris Girl but she's lovely in her own way and kinda looks like an Easter basket!


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> Rambler's Legacy in mystery blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379315


Love this so much.  I wish my azure ergo and glacier blue legacy flap had nickel hardware


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> Not nearly as drool worthy as Whateve and Paris Girl but she's lovely in her own way and kinda looks like an Easter basket!
> 
> View attachment 5379495


She's adorable, and I love the charm!


----------



## Paris Girl

Hoku44 said:


> Not nearly as drool worthy as Whateve and Paris Girl but she's lovely in her own way and kinda looks like an Easter basket!
> 
> View attachment 5379495


Triplets! Gorgeous and beautiful!


----------



## americandreaming

Azure Ergo for a day out.


----------



## katpeony

Vintage Ergo in Purple…


----------



## Sunshine mama

These two.


----------



## Hoku44

Fresh outta rehab on her first outing..


----------



## Hoku44

Sunshine mama said:


> These two.
> View attachment 5380805


That is just lovely!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hoku44 said:


> That is just lovely!!


Thank you!
And your bag is really pretty!!!


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> Fresh outta rehab on her first outing..


Gorgeous! Did you have to color refresh?


----------



## Hoku44

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! Did you have to color refresh?


I did, yes. She was in excellent condition but had faded as those colors seem to do. Here’s a before shot (sellers pic)


----------



## Hoku44

Hoku44 said:


> I did, yes. She was in excellent condition but had faded as those colors seem to do. Here’s a before shot (sellers pic)
> 
> View attachment 5381673


Oh goodness! Why is that picture so big?! And why does she look so green in my picture of her first outing? That looks atrocious! 
Ack! Like Kermit the Frog is riding shotgun or something. The color doesn't look like that in real life! 

I am so sorry everyone for that monstrous size before picture in the thread! That's embarrassing.


----------



## JenJBS

Carru d this beauty to church.


----------



## artax two

I'm not going anywhere for Easter but I can still photograph this new Nora Kisslock. It's very hard to capture the teal correctly in pics. It's a little greener than this in real life, and a more faded shade than pictured on the website. And for anyone wondering, this bag is small, just 8x5x3.


----------



## artax two

Hoku44 said:


> Oh goodness! Why is that picture so big?! And why does she look so green in my picture of her first outing? That looks atrocious!
> Ack! Like Kermit the Frog is riding shotgun or something. The color doesn't look like that in real life!
> 
> I am so sorry everyone for that monstrous size before picture in the thread! That's embarrassing.


Trust me, we like the pictures big.


----------



## Hoku44

artax two said:


> I'm not going anywhere for Easter but I can still photograph this new Nora Kisslock. It's very hard to capture the teal correctly in pics. It's a little greener than this in real life, and a more faded shade than pictured on the website. And for anyone wondering, this bag is small, just 8x5x3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381913


I love those colors! The trim, the bag and kisslock knobs are beautiful! And the nickel strap. Love it!


----------



## artax two

Hoku44 said:


> I love those colors! The trim, the bag and kisslock knobs are beautiful! And the nickel strap. Love it!


Thanks! I have only a couple bags with nickel hardware. It's so pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carru d this beauty to church.
> View attachment 5381904



So gorgeous Jen!!!    .


----------



## Iamminda

artax two said:


> I'm not going anywhere for Easter but I can still photograph this new Nora Kisslock. It's very hard to capture the teal correctly in pics. It's a little greener than this in real life, and a more faded shade than pictured on the website. And for anyone wondering, this bag is small, just 8x5x3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381913



Love this little cutie .  It’s definitely not an everyday bag for me but great for light days.  Enjoy this little beauty!


----------



## Hoku44

JenJBS said:


> Carru d this beauty to church.
> View attachment 5381904


Same color as the rose in your profile pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> So gorgeous Jen!!!    .


Thank you, Minda!   




Hoku44 said:


> Same color as the rose in your profile pic!



Thank you!   I do love that color!


----------



## holiday123

This green lady today.


----------



## Hoku44

holiday123 said:


> This green lady today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382055


That looks like the a strip or Summerlin intersection. 

Gorgeous green!!!


----------



## holiday123

Hoku44 said:


> That looks like the a strip or Summerlin intersection.
> 
> Gorgeous green!!!


Lol yes I am on the strip right now. Good eye


----------



## Hoku44

holiday123 said:


> Lol yes I am on the strip right now. Good eye


I live here.. there.. not a creeper.


----------



## artax two

Iamminda said:


> Love this little cutie .  It’s definitely not an everyday bag for me but great for light days.  Enjoy this little beauty!


I think it's going to be the same for me. A bag for an evening out. Most of my small vintage Coaches are for the same. I just need to get to the getting out part!


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> I live here.. there.. not a creeper.


You live in LV? Do you know why they closed the Charleston Outlet thrift store? That was my favorite.


----------



## houseof999

Rainy day bag. New to me Alie top handle.


----------



## Hoku44

whateve said:


> You live in LV? Do you know why they closed the Charleston Outlet thrift store? That was my favorite.


I do not know, sorry!


----------



## whateve

Janice!


----------



## lburrhead84

holiday123 said:


> This green lady today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382055


My gosh she’s gorgeous  what style is that I must have one!


----------



## Hoku44

whateve said:


> View attachment 5382930
> 
> 
> Janice!


Oh my Marvelous!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> View attachment 5382930
> 
> 
> Janice!


You have the best charm collection and you pair them so well whateve


----------



## holiday123

lburrhead84 said:


> My gosh she’s gorgeous  what style is that I must have one!


Thank you. It's from the mens line a few seasons ago.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5382930
> 
> 
> Janice!



That charm looks great with this bag!


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> Oh my Marvelous!!





Addicted to bags said:


> You have the best charm collection and you pair them so well whateve





Iamminda said:


> That charm looks great with this bag!


Thank you!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> This green lady today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382055


I love this with the burnished edges! I think yours is the only one I've ever seen.


----------



## qwertie

Navy cooper zip with Cookie Monster


----------



## americandreaming

qwertie said:


> Navy cooper zip with Cookie Monster
> 
> View attachment 5383384


Nice!  I'll have to get mine out this summer.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## qwertie

americandreaming said:


> Nice!  I'll have to get mine out this summer.



Cool!!! Bag cousins!! What colour is yours?


----------



## americandreaming

qwertie said:


> Cool!!! Bag cousins!! What colour is yours?


Mango x


----------



## lburrhead84

Legacy small flap 9965…. Do they call this a trail bag also or am I crazy?!


----------



## whateve

lburrhead84 said:


> Legacy small flap 9965…. Do they call this a trail bag also or am I crazy?!


It is definitely not a trail bag. Someone got it mixed up with a trail bag (9955) because the style numbers are similar and that mistake has been propagated across the Internet so we are always having to correct people. They don't look anything alike.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Rose Rogue 25 with leather sequins and the matching wallet. Love this combo!


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Rose Rogue 25 with leather sequins and the matching wallet. Love this combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383786


It's so pretty! I wish they had done this leather sequin treatment on more bags.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> It's so pretty! I wish they had done this leather sequin treatment on more bags.


Thank you! I agree, I love the leather sequins.


----------



## Hyacinth

lburrhead84 said:


> Legacy small flap 9965…. Do they call this a trail bag also or am I crazy?!




I just did a post on Sunday on that subject:




__





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Reading the Authenticate This Coach thread every day can give readers some useful information.


----------



## Lake Effect

This beautiful, new to me,  vintage Shopping Bag style tote has more or less sat unused in someone's climate controlled closet since  circa 1980! It's like someone let me into to the Coach Archives and pick a bag  I decided this bag needs to be out and about! It went to the office!



And you can see I have figured how out how to edit on my phone!


----------



## lburrhead84

Hyacinth said:


> I just did a post on Sunday on that subject:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading the Authenticate This Coach thread every day can give readers some useful information.


Thank you hyacinth! The true trail bag is on my wishlist I love the style!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Sunshine mama

artax two said:


> I'm not going anywhere for Easter but I can still photograph this new Nora Kisslock. It's very hard to capture the teal correctly in pics. It's a little greener than this in real life, and a more faded shade than pictured on the website. And for anyone wondering, this bag is small, just 8x5x3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381913


So cute! I love this color combo and your bunny is a perfect match!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carru d this beauty to church.
> View attachment 5381904


This color always mezmerizes me!


----------



## Narnanz

Stewardess in Tabac


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This color always mezmerizes me!



Thank you, Sunshine!     Me too!


----------



## artax two

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! I love this color combo and your bunny is a perfect match!


Thank you! Ive been carrying this all week and I'm loving it.


----------



## TresGriffin

Having a drink and a bite with coworkers at the awesome restaurant in the lobby of our office building and thank goodness they had the good sense to install hooks under the bar.


----------



## whateve

Not a Coach bag but the charm is Coach.


----------



## LadaZuri

whateve said:


> View attachment 5385534
> 
> 
> Not a Coach bag but the charm is Coach.



Swooning over the colour!!!


----------



## whateve

LadaZuri said:


> Swooning over the colour!!!


Thank you! Me too! It is probably the most amazing color of all my bags.


----------



## Hoku44

whateve said:


> View attachment 5382930
> 
> 
> Janice!


My phone camera seriously sucks donkey balls. I could never get such a glorious picture like this.


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> My phone camera seriously sucks donkey balls. I could never get such a glorious picture like this.


Thank you! The trick is finding great lighting. I haven't figured out most of the settings of my phone camera.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> View attachment 5385534
> 
> 
> Not a Coach bag but the charm is Coach.


I think I have asked before, but what shade of blue is this beauty? Love it!


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> I think I have asked before, but what shade of blue is this beauty? Love it!


Thanks. It is 2007 s/s aquamarine.


----------



## Narnanz

Hoku44 said:


> My phone camera seriously sucks donkey balls. I could never get such a glorious picture like this.


"Sucks Donkey Balls"....


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Casino came with me to an engagement party tonight :


----------



## Roro

Ready for a trip to the Italian Market, an original Bonnie Cashin kisslock duffle.  Authenticated here by Beenburned.  And, yes, I dunked it and it came out beautifully.  I just need to figure out that wrinkle under the kisslock.  In love.


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> Ready for a trip to the Italian Market, an original Bonnie Cashin kisslock duffle.  Authenticated here by Beenburned.  And, yes, I dunked it and it came out beautifully.  I just need to figure out that wrinkle under the kisslock.  In love.
> 
> View attachment 5385917


It's gorgeous! You're so lucky, not just to find this style, but in such a great color! When I have a wrinkle like that, I just stuff in a towel and leave it there when I use it.


----------



## Roro

whateve said:


> It's gorgeous! You're so lucky, not just to find this style, but in such a great color! When I have a wrinkle like that, I just stuff in a towel and leave it there when I use it.



Yes!  Exactly this!  Carrying this today helped me realize that the wrinkle is there because the leather is SO soft and the kisslock drags it down a bit.  I will be putting a small towel in there and let that puff the wrinkle out.  BTW--it's very easy to carry and sits well on the shoulder.


----------



## Narnanz

Trying out her new to her Deadly Ponies python strap.


----------



## LadaZuri

Narnanz said:


> Trying out her new to her Deadly Ponies python strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386422



Simply GORGEOUS together!


----------



## Hoku44

First time out with this bag, I was hesitant on the purchase because I did not like the Shelburne or Station but I took a chance anyway.  I must say this is an excellent, functional and comfortable bag and the color ain't too shabby either. She sure is sturdy!


----------



## Hoku44

Narnanz said:


> Trying out her new to her Deadly Ponies python strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386422


Yea!! That is B.i.t.c.h.i.n!


----------



## Hoku44

Roro said:


> Ready for a trip to the Italian Market, an original Bonnie Cashin kisslock duffle.  Authenticated here by Beenburned.  And, yes, I dunked it and it came out beautifully.  I just need to figure out that wrinkle under the kisslock.  In love.
> 
> View attachment 5385917


You have a great collection Roro! This is beautiful! 



...pssstt... how about that Hasp??


----------



## LadaZuri

Hoku44 said:


> First time out with this bag, I was hesitant on the purchase because I did not like the Shelburne or Station but I took a chance anyway.  I must say this is an excellent, functional and comfortable bag and the color ain't too shabby either. She sure is sturdy!
> 
> View attachment 5386460



That is one stunning and pristine bag!!!


----------



## Hoku44

LadaZuri said:


> That is one stunning and pristine bag!!!


Thank you! She was a find for sure!


----------



## Teagaggle

Happy Saturday all!


----------



## Jereni

Coach Willis 18 today for morning coffee run.


----------



## TresGriffin

Coffee (and a subsequent afternoon of errands) with a buddy I haven’t seen since pre-pandemic with my Hitch!


----------



## whateve

Coach charm on non-Coach bag.


----------



## katev

We are going out tonight and I want to wear a small, summery bag that is "kind of casual but a little bit dressy". I've decided that my Ivory Madison Spence 4400, made in Italy in 1995, is the perfect choice!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Coach charm on non-Coach bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387186


I love this gorgeous Longchamp!  And your cutie fish charm!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> We are going out tonight and I want to wear a small, summery bag that is "kind of casual but a little bit dressy". I've decided that my Ivory Madison Spence 4400, made in Italy in 1995, is the perfect choice!
> 
> View attachment 5387211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387212


So lovely and elegant, katev!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> We are going out tonight and I want to wear a small, summery bag that is "kind of casual but a little bit dressy". I've decided that my Ivory Madison Spence 4400, made in Italy in 1995, is the perfect choice!
> 
> View attachment 5387211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387212





musiclover said:


> So lovely and elegant, katev!



Thanks! Here's a funny coincidence. I was looking for a wallet to wear with my Ivory Madison Spence 4400 and I decided to use my Madison Granite Continental Clutch 4474. I've just noticed that they were both featured on the same page of the 1994 Catalog - although it appears that the Granite Gray color wasn't available for the Continental Clutch during that release. But they are both nice products and work well together IMO!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> I love this gorgeous Longchamp!  And your cutie fish charm!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

My new outlet charm on my Legacy duffle and kate spade bucket.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Bleecker Mini Preston in light blue with new floral charm.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> My new outlet charm on my Legacy duffle and kate spade bucket.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388897
> 
> View attachment 5388898





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Bleecker Mini Preston in light blue with new floral charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389732



This new flower charm of theirs is very cute and colorful!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> This new flower charm of theirs is very cute and colorful!


Thank you! I already picked out another purse to put it on for tomorrow. It seems to go with everything!


----------



## whateve




----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> View attachment 5390790


snap - carried mine in leaf yesterday!  don't have a pic yet though as I'm busy w/ the move.


----------



## Lake Effect

They were calling for rain so I took my trusty work horse in the other day. Sling Bag, around 1990. Still looks great after a spa treatment.


----------



## artax two

Classy Cassie with a stormy charm bracing for a stormy weekend.


----------



## Teagaggle

Pillow Tabby...can't stop petting it!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Teagaggle said:


> Pillow Tabby...can't stop petting it!
> View attachment 5391052


What a pretty shade of blue!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

BOTD…..new to me tattoo dreamer, she is absolutely gorgeous !!


----------



## qwertie

in the passenger seat with my ink daypack (please excuse the cpr marks on the corner…)


----------



## Loco4Coco

jessica.berman said:


> Ruby 25 Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5377915


Where did you get that strap!! Love it!


----------



## MiaKing

My new marlie with nylon shoulder strap


----------



## Naminé

Carrying this cutie today.


----------



## musiclover

Naminé said:


> Carrying this cutie today.
> View attachment 5392973


I just bought the wristlet in this sweet pattern!


	

		
			
		

		
	
F


----------



## Naminé

musiclover said:


> I just bought the wristlet in this sweet pattern!
> View attachment 5392984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F


So cute!! Twins! I mean, we don't have the same bag but it's close enough. I love it!


----------



## qwertie

new to me dinky tote  with me in the passenger seat


----------



## musiclover

Naminé said:


> So cute!! Twins! I mean, we don't have the same bag but it's close enough. I love it!


I love your new bag!  It’s so pretty with your beautiful butterfly!


----------



## Naminé

musiclover said:


> I love your new bag!  It’s so pretty with your beautiful butterfly!


Thank you!!


----------



## CoachMaven

Wore my red Patricia’s Legacy today:


----------



## americandreaming

Have been mostly in my latest bag - soho belted pouch in leaf.  Thanks to whateve for help advising and authenticating!  I’m moving to a new city today.


----------



## CoachMaven

Moved into another of my vintage bags, the Broadway satchel. Sneak peek of my new to me Bleecker Millie straw satchel above


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> My new outlet charm on my Legacy duffle and kate spade bucket.
> View attachment 5388897
> 
> View attachment 5388898


It compliments both bags nicely. I'm glad I bought this bag charm. I knew it would work for so many bags.


whateve said:


> View attachment 5390790


It looks great.


lovevintagecoach said:


> BOTD…..new to me tattoo dreamer, she is absolutely gorgeous !!
> View attachment 5391256


Such a gorgeous bag. Love the Chelsea Champlain collection.


----------



## baghabitz34

BOTD: Field tote in wine


----------



## holiday123

Rogue 25 today


----------



## Paris Girl

qwertie said:


> new to me dinky tote  with me in the passenger seat
> 
> View attachment 5393084


These totes are some of my favorite! They hold so much more than one would think. I like this reissued version even better than the original because it has chunkier handles and brass feet. My favorite one is the yellow.


----------



## Paris Girl

holiday123 said:


> Rogue 25 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394481


I love this color!


----------



## jessica.berman

Loco4Coco said:


> Where did you get that strap!! Love it!



Thank you, I got it on Amazon!  The brand is ZOOEASS and I have 5-6 of them.  Since I love black bags, this is a nice way to change up colors.


----------



## jessica.berman

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Bleecker Mini Preston in light blue with new floral charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389732



How is the leather on the Preston?  I've been eyeing them on secondhand sites and was wondering how thick the leather is.


----------



## whateve

jessica.berman said:


> How is the leather on the Preston?  I've been eyeing them on secondhand sites and was wondering how thick the leather is.


The pebbled leather is wonderful. It's pretty thick. The studded Preston has smooth leather.


----------



## americandreaming

Soho pouch with me for my first day at my new job.  Berghaus backpack for my laptop etc


----------



## Teagaggle

americandreaming said:


> Soho pouch with me for my first day at my new job.  Berghaus backpack for my laptop etc
> View attachment 5394772


Have a great day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MiaKing said:


> My new marlie with nylon shoulder strap
> 
> View attachment 5392721


I really like the all black and gold look!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> Wore my red Patricia’s Legacy today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393217


I think I stopped breathing for a few seconds


----------



## RuedeNesle

Paris Girl said:


> These totes are some of my favorite! They hold so much more than one would think. I like this reissued version even better than the original because it has chunkier handles and brass feet. My favorite one is the yellow.
> 
> View attachment 5394572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394573


A beautiful collection of colors!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Rogue 25 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394481


Beautiful Rogue. This bag charm looks good with so many bags. I need to use mine.


Paris Girl said:


> These totes are some of my favorite! They hold so much more than one would think. I like this reissued version even better than the original because it has chunkier handles and brass feet. My favorite one is the yellow.
> 
> View attachment 5394572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394573


Great collection. Love the yellow color. 


americandreaming said:


> Soho pouch with me for my first day at my new job.  Berghaus backpack for my laptop etc
> View attachment 5394772


Nice pop of color for returning to work.


----------



## Paris Girl

americandreaming said:


> Soho pouch with me for my first day at my new job.  Berghaus backpack for my laptop etc
> View attachment 5394772


Congratulations? Have a great first day! Love this color green.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Rogue 25 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394481





jessica.berman said:


> How is the leather on the Preston?  I've been eyeing them on secondhand sites and was wondering how thick the leather is.


I agree with @whateve, nice thick pebbled leather.


----------



## Iamminda

americandreaming said:


> Soho pouch with me for my first day at my new job.  Berghaus backpack for my laptop etc
> View attachment 5394772



Pretty color!  Hope all went well with your move and the first day at your new job


----------



## whateve

Sonoma


----------



## Citosgirl

View attachment 5395531


Love this Tribeca bag.


----------



## HeatherL

whateve said:


> View attachment 5395381
> 
> Sonoma


Love the bag and I adore the bag charm too!


----------



## whateve

HeatherL said:


> Love the bag and I adore the bag charm too!


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> View attachment 5395381
> 
> Sonoma


  I see what you did staging it with the red in the tablecloth.   I love black & white with red. I carried my black & white nylon Dooney zebra CBB yesterday. It has red handles, a red strap, and a red interior. It was just a little too small for everything I needed so I'll be back in Rowan today.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> I see what you did staging it with the red in the tablecloth.   I love black & white with red. I carried my black & white nylon Dooney zebra CBB yesterday. It has red handles, a red strap, and a red interior. It was just a little too small for everything I needed so I'll be back in Rowan today.


Completely a coincidence but I did notice how nice it looked after I took the picture. 

I love black and white with red too.


----------



## Iamminda

Someone is carrying Coach on this special May Fourth


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> Someone is carrying Coach on this special May Fourth
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396165


So cute!  We are watching the Book of Boba Fett, but I miss Grogu!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> So cute!  We are watching the Book of Boba Fett, but I miss Grogu!



Thanks.  I didn’t enjoy BOBF as much as the Mandalorian for obvious reasons .  Let me know your thoughts after you finish the series.


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Convertible Clutch


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Someone is carrying Coach on this special May Fourth
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396165


So cute!  I love this picture so much!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> So cute!  I love this picture so much!



Thanks ML .  I love to show off my little guy


----------



## lovevintagecoach

SEWDimples said:


> It compliments both bags nicely. I'm glad I bought this bag charm. I knew it would work for so many bags.
> 
> It looks great.
> 
> Such a gorgeous bag. Love the Chelsea Champlain collection.


thank you !  Me too, it was such a cool collection.  They need to do another collab with her !


----------



## baghabitz34

I’ve been enjoying my Charlie Bucket the past few days.
Happy Friday!


----------



## Lake Effect

Been in this gem for a few days. The embossed leather is exquisite. Special shout out to @houseof999 for the inspiration and sourcing.


----------



## holiday123

Rogue 25 in a different green today


----------



## baghabitz34

holiday123 said:


> Rogue 25 in a different green today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397427


Love how you embellished it!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Rogue 25 in a different green today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397427


Love that pop of red/coral! As usual, so gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> Been in this gem for a few days. The embossed leather is exquisite. Special shout out to @houseof999 for the inspiration and sourcing.
> View attachment 5397426


  A gem indeed! I love it against the black & white drawing in the background!


----------



## holiday123

baghabitz34 said:


> Love how you embellished it!


Thank you! It's from Vegas so I had to do dice 


Teagaggle said:


> Love that pop of red/coral! As usual, so gorgeous!


Thank you! The mock up they sent me had a black/oxblood tea rose where the red/coral one was and I had them send me the tray of choices and the red/coral one caught my eye right away.


----------



## Lake Effect

RuedeNesle said:


> A gem indeed! I love it against the black & white drawing in the background!


Ty, but I am not surprised you enjoy this bag   What you see is actually a reusable bag from a local store. I had picked up some take out and was using it!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Ty, but I am not surprised you enjoy this bag   What you see is actually a reusable bag from a local store. I had picked up some take out and was using it!


I don't want to scare you but there is a giant bug on your bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> Ty, but I am not surprised you enjoy this bag   What you see is actually a reusable bag from a local store. I had picked up some take out and was using it!


I was coming up with a couple of things I thought it was, but never thought it was a bag.   I saw the other bags under your purse and it didn't occur to me it could be a bag as well.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I don't want to scare you but there is a giant bug on your bag.


The bag is from Mom’s Organics. I believe that is a bee. They sell all manner of bee keeping equipment.  In addition to all sorts of food and products mostly organic. They have a take out bar with a few items I absolutely love.


----------



## Lake Effect

RuedeNesle said:


> I was coming up with a couple of things I thought it was, but never thought it was a bag.   I saw the other bags under your purse and it didn't occur to me it could be a bag as well.


I called myself the bag lady long before I started amassing vintage Coach haha! I started reusing grocery bags back in 1999, 2000 when I shared a house with a friend and she reused her bags from Trader Joe’s. It started with mostly for groceries but for years I have been using larger ones for clothing and other stores. If I can find the right size and color/theme I like to use them as a gift bag.
If I don’t have a reusable bag with me, I estimate if I can stack my purchases and carry to my car without dropping them in order to bypass the bag  . Macys made a really nice large reusable bag my sister and I like. When I saw them recently (after I didn’t see them for a few years) I felt like I hit the jackpot.
Edited for pre-coffee typos


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> I call myself the bag lady long before I started amassing vintage Coach haha! No bags left behind! I started reusing grocery bags bag in 1999, 2000 when I shared a house with a friend and she reused her bags from Trader Joe’s. It started with mostly for groceries but for years I have larger ones for clothing and other stores. If I can find the right side I like to use them as a gift bag.
> If I don’t have a reusable bag with me, I estimate if I can stack my purchases and carry to my carry without dropping them in order to bypass the bag  . Macys made a really nice large reusable bag my sister and I like. When I saw them recently (after I didn’t see them for a few years) I felt like I hit the jackpot.


 I'm the same way when it comes to reusable bags. I have a drawstring packable backpack I carry everywhere. Usually I'm walking so if all my items don't fit I know I bought too much to carry. But every now and then I'll need to buy more than I want to carry and I'll buy a reusable bag (especially at Trader Joe's) just for that trip. And I have a shelf full of reusable bags because of that. But they do come in handy on laundry days (machines are in the basement of our building) and when I'm taking items to my DD's house.

ETA: I want to check out Macy's bag. I'll be near the Union Square Macy's today. I may stop in and see what they have.


----------



## Lake Effect

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm the same way when it comes to reusable bags. I have a drawstring packable backpack I carry everywhere. Usually I'm walking so if all my items don't fit I know I bought too much to carry. But every now and then I'll need to buy more than I want to carry and I'll buy a reusable bag (especially at Trader Joe's) just for that trip. And I have a shelf full of reusable bags because of that. But they do come in handy on laundry days (machines are in the basement of our building) and when I'm taking items to my DD's house.
> 
> ETA: I want to check out Macy's bag. I'll be near the Union Square Macy's today. I may stop in and see what they have.


I am in the same situation with laundry and that is what I like the Macys bag for as well! It is a generous 18”x18”x7”, short and long straps too.


----------



## Roro

Lake Effect said:


> Ty, but I am not surprised you enjoy this bag   What you see is actually a reusable bag from a local store. I had picked up some take out and was using it!



Mom's Organic Market?


----------



## Lake Effect

Roro said:


> Mom's Organic Market?


Yup!


----------



## holiday123

Azure Dinky 24 today


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## houseof999

Running errands with my latest City bag and my foster puppy.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Running errands with my latest City bag and my foster puppy.
> View attachment 5399703


Purple!!!


----------



## whateve




----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Purple!!!


I almost shouted that as well!


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Running errands with my latest City bag and my foster puppy.
> View attachment 5399703


You need to update your wish list.

Gosh I love those eyes!!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Running errands with my latest City bag and my foster puppy.
> View attachment 5399703



Awww!     You know a pup is extra cute if I see it before I see a purple bag.


----------



## LadaZuri

houseof999 said:


> Running errands with my latest City bag and my foster puppy.
> View attachment 5399703



BOTH ARE GORGEOUS


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> You need to update your wish list.
> 
> Gosh I love those eyes!!


Done!


----------



## whateve

Collegiate


----------



## lovevintagecoach

houseof999 said:


> Running errands with my latest City bag and my foster puppy.
> View attachment 5399703


Twins, I love my purple city bag.  That puppy is adorable !


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Amazon Lori…. She is growing on me.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

lovevintagecoach said:


> Amazon Lori…. She is growing on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401443


I really like this style, it's so comfortable to carry!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I really like this style, it's so comfortable to carry!
> [/QUOTE
> I agree, I previously had purchased the Canyon but sent it back.  I am glad I gave it another try.  It is a really pretty comfy bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

lovevintagecoach said:


> Amazon Lori…. She is growing on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401443


Love your accessory! So fun!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Teagaggle said:


> Love your accessory! So fun!


Thank you


----------



## kistae

Recent BOTDs. Also I was in a mall in Malaysia and randomly saw a guy walk across carrying what looked like the Swag bag and I was _so_ close to getting out of my car to ask him about it 


Red Prairie
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pierre in Forest.


----------



## Teagaggle

Have a great weekend!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> View attachment 5399704



Cute bag and we are turtle twins!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Cute bag and we are turtle twins!


Thank you! I think I started looking for the turtle after you revealed yours! Turtles mean a lot to me.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Thank you! I think I started looking for the turtle after you revealed yours! Turtles mean a lot to me.



Do you still have a big one in your back yard?


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Do you still have a big one in your back yard?


I do! He just keeps getting bigger!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I do! He just keeps getting bigger!




That's so cool, you are so lucky to live it a place that is warm all year round; and your turtle is lucky to have you - and so are us Coachies!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> That's so cool, you are so lucky to live it a place that is warm all year round; and your turtle is lucky to have you - and so are us Coachies!


It gets too cold in the winter for him but he has a heated house. Even during the winter he can come out to eat for a few hours a day, as long as he has his house to warm up in.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> It gets too cold in the winter for him but he has a heated house. Even during the winter he can come out to eat for a few hours a day, as long as he has his house to warm up in.


You have a dog too, right?


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> You have a dog too, right?


Not any more. I used to have a lot of pets. The tortoise is the only one left. He'll outlive us.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> It gets too cold in the winter for him but he has a heated house. Even during the winter he can come out to eat for a few hours a day, as long as he has his house to warm up in.




That's so great!


----------



## americandreaming

Have been rotating between the bags I brought to my new city: azure ergo, bt Bella court, leaf soho belted pouch and chalk dinky.
Azure ergo came w/ me to my first time ever at the gym!  Did an hour.


----------



## qwertie

Red saddlery. Love this tomato red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

qwertie said:


> Red saddlery. Love this tomato red!
> 
> View attachment 5403510


----------



## qwertie

RuedeNesle said:


>


Oh no I’m so sorry! I hope you were near your fainting couch!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

My cherries and wine...


----------



## Narnanz

Saturday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sundays bag...glued in registration with a Spencer and Rutherford strap


----------



## RuedeNesle

qwertie said:


> Oh no I’m so sorry! I hope you were near your fainting couch!!


 Safe landing!


----------



## CoachMaven

SakuraSakura said:


> My cherries and wine...


I saw this in the group I belong to, along with accessories. Such an adorable pattern!


----------



## SakuraSakura

CoachMaven said:


> I saw this in the group I belong to, along with accessories. Such an adorable pattern!



Thank you. I was able to snag the last one at my local boutique! I wasn't even aware that it existed until I stopped by to purchase something else. They forgot to include the long strap so I'll have to go back in a few days.


----------



## SakuraSakura

My Sunday routine...


----------



## CoachMaven

SakuraSakura said:


> My Sunday routine...


I saw on the Japan site there is a really adorable wallet and a mini Tabby in this print….oh man, the SLG’s are speaking to me!


----------



## CoachMaven

Wore my Willow shoulder bag for the last half of the week and Saturday, then switched to one my all time faves, Ergo XL hobo:


----------



## SakuraSakura

CoachMaven said:


> I saw on the Japan site there is a really adorable wallet and a mini Tabby in this print….oh man, the SLG’s are speaking to me!



For some reason the cherry collection isn't on the Canadian website. I'm unsure as to why that is but I know we had some blue background slgs and a fanny pack. I also saw the swinger version on the UK edition... adorable.


----------



## CoachMaven

SakuraSakura said:


> For some reason the cherry collection isn't on the Canadian website. I'm unsure as to why that is but I know we had some blue background slgs and a fanny pack. I also saw the swinger version on the UK edition... adorable.


Oh yeah there is a Willow smaller sized tote, a crossbody/wristlet item (I don’t know the name it was in Japanese), a wristlet, a card case, the swinger, and a cosmetic case. Let me add, the Willow tote was on Belk’s site and currently available in the US.


----------



## curlizm487

Carried my taupe city bag today with my bear bag charm


----------



## curlizm487

whateve said:


> It is definitely not a trail bag. Someone got it mixed up with a trail bag (9955) because the style numbers are similar and that mistake has been propagated across the Internet so we are always having to correct people. They don't look anything alike.



ive been calling mine a trail bag all this time, then recently I saw listings calling it a legacy small flap and was so confused


----------



## curlizm487

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5384089
> View attachment 5384091
> 
> This beautiful, new to me,  vintage Shopping Bag style tote has more or less sat unused in someone's climate controlled closet since  circa 1980! It's like someone let me into to the Coach Archives and pick a bag  I decided this bag needs to be out and about! It went to the office!
> 
> View attachment 5384097
> 
> And you can see I have figured how out how to edit on my phone!


This is gorgeous! That color, YUM


----------



## shayna07

Loving this new denim soft tabby! It is fabulous! New video on my channel about this cutie!  (style with Shana)


----------



## Cashin1941

Taking this beauty out for the first time in a long time, my errand companion  

Lighting is weird but close to a bottle green


----------



## oldbag

Cashin1941 said:


> View attachment 5405834
> 
> Taking this beauty out for the first time in a long time, my errand companion
> 
> Lighting is weird but close to a bottle green


Many, many years ago, in the begining of the 60s, there was a style similar to this. The top panels folded down on each other but had no clasp or turn lock. But I remember how much I liked that style. I was too young to own a growup purse like that but my purse addiction was already in bloom. My addiction is incurable and I' m content to suffer


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Hung out with @Birdie13 today. We had quite the little adventure! Look how gorgeous her sage courier is :




^my camera skills really suck in the wild


----------



## Narnanz

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Hung out with @Birdie13 today. We had quite the little adventure! Look how gorgeous her sage courier is :
> 
> View attachment 5406153
> 
> 
> ^my camera skills really suck in the wild


you guys are so lucky that you have Coach buddies where you live......*sigh*


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> you guys are so lucky that you have Coach buddies where you live......*sigh*


I don't, at least none I know about.


----------



## kistae

Grey situation at work today.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I couldn't decide what picture to use so I chose them all. Studio 19 in recycled jacquard.


----------



## oldbag

Narnanz said:


> you guys are so lucky that you have Coach buddies where you live......*sigh*


Oh here we go again. Classy is as classy does. That sage really is amazing!


----------



## whateve

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Hung out with @Birdie13 today. We had quite the little adventure! Look how gorgeous her sage courier is :
> 
> View attachment 5406153
> 
> 
> ^my camera skills really suck in the wild


Yours is the small version, right? Maybe this picture should be posted in the comparison thread.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Narnanz said:


> you guys are so lucky that you have Coach buddies where you live......*sigh*



If I visit NZ, Im finding you!!!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

whateve said:


> Yours is the small version, right? Maybe this picture should be posted in the comparison thread.



Yea, mine is the small one. Ill cross post there even though the angle is kinda bad…


----------



## pestoisthebesto

I’m carrying my black Coach swinger that I got in the mail last week! I’m enjoying carrying less. Fits all my essentials!


----------



## Lake Effect

curlizm487 said:


> This is gorgeous! That color, YUM


Thank you, it really is! And is has gorgeous natural markings. It’s the gem of my vintage collection


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> Thank you, it really is! And is has gorgeous natural markings. It’s the gem of my vintage collection


all your bags are Gems.....colour me Jelly!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> all your bags are Gems.....colour me Jelly!!


Aw thank you. I love your bags too, esp those Couriers


----------



## IntheOcean

SakuraSakura said:


> I couldn't decide what picture to use so I chose them all. Studio 19 in recycled jacquard.


Beautiful satchel!


----------



## katev

Welcoming Summer with my Carmine Nomad 36026 that is decorated with a Fuschia Charm 53858:


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> Welcoming Summer with my Carmine Nomad 36026 that is decorated with a Fuschia Charm 53858:
> 
> View attachment 5408494


This is a gorgeous colour, katev!  I’m always in love with your bag and bag charm combinations!


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> This is a gorgeous colour, katev!  I’m always in love with your bag and bag charm combinations!



Thank you! The carmine is a beautiful orange-red color and the bag has a hot pink leather lining so the fuschia charm works well and I also carry my tricolor Dahlia Wallet 53858 with it!


----------



## Hoku44

So in love.


----------



## Hoku44

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Hung out with @Birdie13 today. We had quite the little adventure! Look how gorgeous her sage courier is :
> 
> View attachment 5406153
> 
> 
> ^my camera skills really suck in the wild


DYING!!!! How did I miss this post!?


----------



## Hoku44

whateve said:


> I don't, at least none I know about.


Well.. You can do a drive by...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some eye candy for you guys. I'm thinking of getting the Ruby 18. I'm hoping it will go on sale sooner than later.
Meanwhile, I just couldn't wait to get the Ruby keychain, so I bought it. I hated that it wasn't on sale, but I didn't want it to sell out.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Some eye candy for you guys. I'm thinking of getting the Ruby 18. I'm hoping it will go on sale sooner than later.
> Meanwhile, I just couldn't wait to get the Ruby keychain, so I bought it. I hated that it wasn't on sale, but I didn't want it to sell out.
> View attachment 5408696


I love this beautiful colour!  I bought the Ruby 25 in black and I’m very happy with the craftsmanship.


----------



## Lessthan3C

Sunshine mama said:


> Some eye candy for you guys. I'm thinking of getting the Ruby 18. I'm hoping it will go on sale sooner than later.
> Meanwhile, I just couldn't wait to get the Ruby keychain, so I bought it. I hated that it wasn't on sale, but I didn't want it to sell out.
> View attachment 5408696


The keychain is so adorable!!

How does the Ruby 18 feel, weight-wise?  I saw the 25 in person and felt it was too heavy for my liking.  .


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Welcoming Summer with my Carmine Nomad 36026 that is decorated with a Fuschia Charm 53858:
> 
> View attachment 5408494


I love that charm on that bag!


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> So in love.


It's gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Some eye candy for you guys. I'm thinking of getting the Ruby 18. I'm hoping it will go on sale sooner than later.
> Meanwhile, I just couldn't wait to get the Ruby keychain, so I bought it. I hated that it wasn't on sale, but I didn't want it to sell out.
> View attachment 5408696


It's so freaking cute!


----------



## Hoku44

whateve said:


> It's gorgeous!


Thank you! 

Because I know you'll find this funny... It has the hairiest hang tag evah!!!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I love that charm on that bag!



Me too! It's perfect with this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> It's so freaking cute!


Thank you.  And it sure it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lessthan3C said:


> The keychain is so adorable!!
> 
> How does the Ruby 18 feel, weight-wise?  I saw the 25 in person and felt it was too heavy for my liking.  .


Thank you.  The Ruby 18 is not heavy at all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I love this beautiful colour!  I bought the Ruby 25 in black and I’m very happy with the craftsmanship.


I've seen pictures of the black R25. It's so classy!


----------



## Iamminda

Using my new denim darling/chambray cutie


----------



## Lessthan3C

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  The Ruby 18 is not heavy at all!


Thank you for your response!  Oh that is so tempting!!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Using my new denim darling/chambray cutie
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408764


Love your macaron!  I love the denim blues.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Love your macaron!  I love the denim blues.



Thanks ML . I am finding denim to be very versatile for me.


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Because I know you'll find this funny... It has the hairiest hang tag evah!!!


It deserves some kind of prize!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> It deserves some kind of prize!


A November No Shave prize!


----------



## RuedeNesle

katev said:


> Welcoming Summer with my Carmine Nomad 36026 that is decorated with a Fuschia Charm 53858:
> 
> View attachment 5408494


   Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Using my new denim darling/chambray cutie
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408764


Did you say "NEW"? (Bag Ban Officer Rue  )
Explanation please!  Just kidding, no explanation needed. I'm sure you were just minding your own business, late night online, and this bag stalked you until you gave in.  She's beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Did you say "NEW"? (Bag Ban Officer Rue  )
> Explanation please!  Just kidding, no explanation needed. I'm sure you were just minding your own business, late night online, and this bag stalked you until you gave in.  She's beautiful!


Oh my goodness! This is exactly what happens to me right before a purse is delivered to my house! Mystery solved!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  The Ruby 18 is not heavy at all!


Yes, I agree. It is not heavy at all.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sunshine mama said:


> Some eye candy for you guys. I'm thinking of getting the Ruby 18. I'm hoping it will go on sale sooner than later.
> Meanwhile, I just couldn't wait to get the Ruby keychain, so I bought it. I hated that it wasn't on sale, but I didn't want it to sell out.
> View attachment 5408696



The biggest Coach predicament... can you wait for it to go on sale but risk not getting it?  I saw that the Studio wallet went on sale... I might grab it.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Did you say "NEW"? (Bag Ban Officer Rue  )
> Explanation please!  Just kidding, no explanation needed. I'm sure you were just minding your own business, late night online, and this bag stalked you until you gave in.  She's beautiful!



Hmmmm, sorry officer  — I guess I am just a bag magnet . Seriously, I think it was decided that Le Pliage type doesnt count. From that, I reasonably concluded that all nylon and novelty bags don’t count  — like shearling, denim, cork, mushroom, etc.   Plus I sold a few bags recently.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Hmmmm, sorry officer  — I guess I am just a bag magnet . Seriously, I think it was decided that Le Pliage type doesnt count. From that, I reasonably concluded that all nylon and novelty bags don’t count  — like shearling, denim, cork, mushroom, etc.   Plus I sold a few bags recently.


Oh my goodness. You are just sooo logical! A thinking woman! I love it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Hmmmm, sorry officer  — I guess I am just a bag magnet . Seriously, I think it was decided that Le Pliage type doesnt count. From that, I reasonably concluded that all nylon and novelty bags don’t count  — like shearling, denim, cork, mushroom, etc.   Plus I sold a few bags recently.


That sounds like the Insanity Plea to me.   Case dismissed!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## CostcoRhi84

On our way to Nebraska Furniture Mart.


----------



## Yrelle

Stewie for mass today


----------



## whateve

Chelsea crossbody.


----------



## baghabitz34

Market tote this Monday


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> View attachment 5410177
> 
> Chelsea crossbody.



That color is fantastic!


----------



## baghabitz34

Black rivet Dreamer today


----------



## SakuraSakura

Another school day...


----------



## Teagaggle

Studio bag in Army Green with novelty strap. 
I dislike that the strap on this bag was not removable. I had hubby cut the rectangular rings off (with a bolt cutter) & then I added the d-rings (purchased from Amazon). I can now use novelty straps & can use the crossbody strap from my green colorblock Rogue which matches. 
Just thought I'd share.


----------



## houseof999

New to me floral scarf on my Nolita satchel.  Don't ask how to tie that stupid bow.  I lost half an hour of my time on tutorials that didn't work for me because  A) My scarf is shorter than the one in the tutorial B) I didn't want the underside of the scarf with signature pattern showing. So after wasting all my time on tutorials I ended up doing something of my own. 

P.s. I am never taking this scarf off this bag cuz I doubt I can ever make it look good again!


----------



## baghabitz34

houseof999 said:


> New to me floral scarf on my Nolita satchel.  Don't ask how to tie that stupid bow.  I lost half an hour of my time on tutorials that didn't work for me because  A) My scarf is shorter than the one in the tutorial B) I didn't want the underside of the scarf with signature pattern showing. So after wasting all my time on tutorials I ended up doing something of my own.
> 
> P.s. I am never taking this scarf off this bag cuz I doubt I can ever make it look good again!
> 
> View attachment 5411963


It looks good though. And I’ve had the same issues trying to make the bow look pretty.


----------



## houseof999

baghabitz34 said:


> It looks good though. And I’ve had the same issues trying to make the bow look pretty.



Thank you! I couldn't quit til it looked acceptable to me.


----------



## LadaZuri

houseof999 said:


> New to me floral scarf on my Nolita satchel.  Don't ask how to tie that stupid bow.  I lost half an hour of my time on tutorials that didn't work for me because  A) My scarf is shorter than the one in the tutorial B) I didn't want the underside of the scarf with signature pattern showing. So after wasting all my time on tutorials I ended up doing something of my own.
> 
> P.s. I am never taking this scarf off this bag cuz I doubt I can ever make it look good again!
> 
> View attachment 5411963



They do look gorgeous together


----------



## pammbw

Teagaggle said:


> Studio bag in Army Green with novelty strap.
> I dislike that the strap on this bag was not removable. I had hubby cut the rectangular rings off (with a bolt cutter) & then I added the d-rings (purchased from Amazon). I can now use novelty straps & can use the crossbody strap from my green colorblock Rogue which matches.
> Just thought I'd share.
> View attachment 5411778
> View attachment 5411779



Thats a great bag hack!


----------



## Hoku44

houseof999 said:


> New to me floral scarf on my Nolita satchel.  Don't ask how to tie that stupid bow.  I lost half an hour of my time on tutorials that didn't work for me because  A) My scarf is shorter than the one in the tutorial B) I didn't want the underside of the scarf with signature pattern showing. So after wasting all my time on tutorials I ended up doing something of my own.
> 
> P.s. I am never taking this scarf off this bag cuz I doubt I can ever make it look good again!
> 
> View attachment 5411963


I think it's fabulous! I was never a scarf or charm person until tPF and all the great pics that people post.


----------



## Hoku44

Teagaggle said:


> Studio bag in Army Green with novelty strap.
> I dislike that the strap on this bag was not removable. I had hubby cut the rectangular rings off (with a bolt cutter) & then I added the d-rings (purchased from Amazon). I can now use novelty straps & can use the crossbody strap from my green colorblock Rogue which matches.
> Just thought I'd share.
> View attachment 5411778
> View attachment 5411779


AHA! I love this hack and that strap with your bag!


----------



## houseof999

Hoku44 said:


> I think it's fabulous! I was never a scarf or charm person until tPF and all the great pics that people post.


Same here.  I have a whole bunch of these bag decorations now.


----------



## Naminé

houseof999 said:


> New to me floral scarf on my Nolita satchel.  Don't ask how to tie that stupid bow.  I lost half an hour of my time on tutorials that didn't work for me because  A) My scarf is shorter than the one in the tutorial B) I didn't want the underside of the scarf with signature pattern showing. So after wasting all my time on tutorials I ended up doing something of my own.
> 
> P.s. I am never taking this scarf off this bag cuz I doubt I can ever make it look good again!
> 
> View attachment 5411963


So beautiful. Your efforts paid off. The bow is perfect.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> New to me floral scarf on my Nolita satchel.  Don't ask how to tie that stupid bow. I lost half an hour of my time on tutorials that didn't work for me because A) My scarf is shorter than the one in the tutorial B) I didn't want the underside of the scarf with signature pattern showing. So after wasting all my time on tutorials I ended up doing something of my own.
> 
> P.s. I am never taking this scarf off this bag cuz I doubt I can ever make it look good again!
> 
> View attachment 5411963


The color combo is gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Studio bag in Army Green with novelty strap.
> I dislike that the strap on this bag was not removable. I had hubby cut the rectangular rings off (with a bolt cutter) & then I added the d-rings (purchased from Amazon). I can now use novelty straps & can use the crossbody strap from my green colorblock Rogue which matches.
> Just thought I'd share.
> View attachment 5411778
> View attachment 5411779


I admire you for making the bag more usable. I wish I wasn't so chicken. It looks great!


----------



## katev

We've had the chance to visit some outdoor events recently, including a concert and an open-air market, and it has been so nice to get out again and enjoy the air,  the people, and the activity!

Once more I have had the opportunity to appreciate the style and perfect utility of my Kristin Crossbody Bag (42128) in black with silver hardware.

It's comfortable, lightweight, and easy to carry. It has a built-in wallet with easy access and it's just large enough to "hold the essentials!"

The Memorial Day weekend is almost upon us and I as sure that I will be carrying it again soon!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> I admire you for making the bag more usable. I wish I wasn't so chicken. It looks great!



I'm the same way and I think it's because we are often focused on rehabbing and restoring bags to their original beauty, so the idea of altering a bag may be a bit uncomfortable. But if someone else is brave enough to alter a bag to make is more useful then that's okay with me! (As long as they do a nice job, like @Teagaggle bag, because I've seen some other poor bags that were inexpertly butchered!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ruby keychain as a bag. A couple of comparison photos at the factory store.


----------



## whateve

Yesterday




Today


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> New to me floral scarf on my Nolita satchel.  Don't ask how to tie that stupid bow.  I lost half an hour of my time on tutorials that didn't work for me because  A) My scarf is shorter than the one in the tutorial B) I didn't want the underside of the scarf with signature pattern showing. So after wasting all my time on tutorials I ended up doing something of my own.
> 
> P.s. I am never taking this scarf off this bag cuz I doubt I can ever make it look good again!
> 
> View attachment 5411963



What a fun and vibrant color for summer!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> New to me floral scarf on my Nolita satchel.  Don't ask how to tie that stupid bow.  I lost half an hour of my time on tutorials that didn't work for me because  A) My scarf is shorter than the one in the tutorial B) I didn't want the underside of the scarf with signature pattern showing. So after wasting all my time on tutorials I ended up doing something of my own.
> 
> P.s. I am never taking this scarf off this bag cuz I doubt I can ever make it look good again!
> 
> View attachment 5411963


Wow! Such a beautuful bag, and a perfect pairing!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Studio bag in Army Green with novelty strap.
> I dislike that the strap on this bag was not removable. I had hubby cut the rectangular rings off (with a bolt cutter) & then I added the d-rings (purchased from Amazon). I can now use novelty straps & can use the crossbody strap from my green colorblock Rogue which matches.
> Just thought I'd share.
> View attachment 5411778
> View attachment 5411779


Very smart! 
I've done this to a couple of bags.  Somehow, I just didn't think of doing this to another bag(a mental block?),  but your post made me realize that I should!!!


----------



## LL777

Beautifully sitting next to me in the office


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> Beautifully sitting next to me in the office


The color is gorgeous!


----------



## violina

I pulled out this one to finally use:




While I love it, I realized now how annoyed I am about the creases in the leather. The bag came this way and at the time, but I loved it so much that I didn't want to return it. Now that I'm using it, I was wondering if anyone had any tips on smoothing out the leather? The crease on the front isn't too bad, but the one along the bottom is.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

I have been carrying my Coach Ruby in chalk for the last week.  I love this bag and think it is so classic coach.  I just wish it were bigger.  My speedy 30 is the perfect size for me and I would snatch up another Ruby in this size.  I hope it happens as I feel the 25 is a bit cumbersome to get in and out of.


----------



## LL777

Pillow Madison in grey


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach Turnlock Saddle Crossbody 145


----------



## Sunshine mama

My watermelon coin purse.


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> This beauty.
> 
> View attachment 5414531



This one is


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This one is



Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I have been carrying my Coach Ruby in chalk for the last week.  I love this bag and think it is so classic coach.  I just wish it were bigger.  My speedy 30 is the perfect size for me and I would snatch up another Ruby in this size.  I hope it happens as I feel the 25 is a bit cumbersome to get in and out of.


Look on the preloved market for the Rogue satchel. They’re larger than the Ruby 25 and did come in chalk. Here’s mine for reference


----------



## whateve

Legacy duffle.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> View attachment 5414643
> 
> Legacy duffle.



That charm is adorable!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> That charm is adorable!


Thank you! I was lucky to find it.


----------



## kistae

My return to office highlight is definitely carrying my bags


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5414643
> 
> Legacy duffle.


Love the charm!


----------



## Cashin1941

Today's errand companion, my go to during hot weather


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

It’s been a while since I posted!  here’s my current rotation. Dagne dover vida tote in pinto, pillow tabby 26 w/ black leather covered chain strap, signature mini Cashin tote, melody bag in cadet blue (so soft + looks great with band tees), and pollen cassie (always makes an appearance in the springtime).


----------



## Jereni

My chalk Willis for coffee walk this morning.


----------



## Teagaggle

Birthdayconfetti said:


> It’s been a while since I posted!  here’s my current rotation. Dagne dover vida tote in pinto, pillow tabby 26 w/ black leather covered chain strap, signature mini Cashin tote, melody bag in cadet blue (so soft + looks great with band tees), and pollen cassie (always makes an appearance in the springtime).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415207


 I had forgotten about the Melody bag until I saw your picture. It's beautiful. Can you tell me what size phone would fit in the outside back pocket? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Teagaggle said:


> I had forgotten about the Melody bag until I saw your picture. It's beautiful. Can you tell me what size phone would fit in the outside back pocket? Thanks in advance!



I would say an iPhone XS? It's so small and flat that I only use it when I need something to throw my keys or card case in quickly.


----------



## whateve




----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> View attachment 5415316


 Beautiful! And the charm is perfect for this holiday.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! And the charm is perfect for this holiday.


Thanks! I actually forgot about the holiday when I picked out this bag for today. I told DH it was my Independence Day bag!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Vintage belt bag accompanied me & my book tote to the library today:


----------



## kistae

Chrystie in what I think is forest green.


----------



## kistae

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Vintage belt bag accompanied me & my book tote to the library today:
> View attachment 5415407


Do you wear it like a belt or as a mini crossbody? And what fits inside it?


----------



## Coachaddict4020

kistae said:


> Do you wear it like a belt or as a mini crossbody? And what fits inside it?



Both. It just depends on the outfit . It holds my card case (with 14 cards in it), car key, a lipstick/lip balm, an individually wrapped wet wipe & some cash/receipts. There’s a front slip pocket & back slip pocket, I put my mailbox key in one of those. I actually use it quite a bit. I just don’t post about it all the time because it would get repetitive lol.


----------



## baghabitz34

Maiden voyage of my lovely dove grey tea rose Rogue


----------



## kistae

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Both. It just depends on the outfit . It holds my card case (with 14 cards in it), car key, a lipstick/lip balm, an individually wrapped wet wipe & some cash/receipts. There’s a front slip pocket & back slip pocket, I put my mailbox key in one of those. I actually use it quite a bit. I just don’t post about it all the time because it would get repetitive lol.


Oh wow nice! I didn’t realise it could fit so much. And no worries repeats are fine


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Vintage belt bag accompanied me & my book tote to the library today:
> View attachment 5415407




Your canvas tote reminded me of this news story... https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/canuck-crow-international-attention-1.3604632

Birds aren't to be trusted.


----------



## SakuraSakura

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5415689
> 
> Maiden voyage of my lovely dove grey tea rose Rogue



If this wasn't such a heavy bag I swear I'd own several. I'm still tempted by the peachy one online but I know it'd barely used. Your is beautiful!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

SakuraSakura said:


> Your canvas tote reminded me of this news story... https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/canuck-crow-international-attention-1.3604632
> 
> Birds aren't to be trusted.



Life imitates art!!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Sage Dinky for errands:


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Shadow today, such a great bag !


----------



## Narnanz

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Life imitates art!!


Isnt that Art Imitates Life!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Narnanz said:


> Isnt that Art Imitates Life!



You’re right! Silly me, I didn’t even check the article date, just assumed it was recent haha!


----------



## americandreaming

Used my chalk dinky all week in sunny California and azure Ergo as carry on


----------



## Roro

I always forget how gorgeous this color is.  Style 17998, a duffle sac reissue from about 10 years ago in Vermillion.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Ruby keychain as a bag. A couple of comparison photos at the factory store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412602
> View attachment 5412603


What fits inside the keychain??


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> What fits inside the keychain??


Very little! I had my tiny hand sanitizer and some cash.
I use it with another bag, so I basically wear it like an accessory.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Very little! I had my tiny hand sanitizer and some cash.
> I use it with another bag, so I basically wear it like an accessory.


Have you seen this one?  So tempted!






						COACH® | Mini Rogue Bag Charm With Tea Rose
					

Mini me. Attach this miniature version of our bestselling Rogue bag to your set of keys, belt loop or bag. Crafted of buttery soft glovetanned leather loaded with our dimensional Tea Rose appliqu, it's perfect for stashing wireless earbuds, cards or cash.




					ca.coach.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Have you seen this one?  So tempted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH® | Mini Rogue Bag Charm With Tea Rose
> 
> 
> Mini me. Attach this miniature version of our bestselling Rogue bag to your set of keys, belt loop or bag. Crafted of buttery soft glovetanned leather loaded with our dimensional Tea Rose appliqu, it's perfect for stashing wireless earbuds, cards or cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca.coach.com


Yes.  I do like this a lot. I prefer the older plain version and I missed out. I just ordered another keycharm from the outlet website though. It's so cute.  I had gotten the dark blue previously,  but it was made badly, so I am hoping this is better made.


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes.  I do like this a lot. I prefer the older plain version and I missed out. I just ordered another keycharm from the outlet website though. It's so cute.  I had gotten the dark blue previously,  but it was made badly, so I am hoping this is better made.
> View attachment 5416963
> View attachment 5416964


I was at my local outlet & they had one. I took some shots of it for you. So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> I was at my local outlet & they had one. I took some shots of it for you. So cute!
> View attachment 5417261
> View attachment 5417262
> View attachment 5417263


Thank you! That was mighty kind of you.  And it sure is pretty!!!


----------



## holiday123

Emery 21


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes.  I do like this a lot. I prefer the older plain version and I missed out. I just ordered another keycharm from the outlet website though. It's so cute.  I had gotten the dark blue previously,  but it was made badly, so I am hoping this is better made.
> View attachment 5416963
> View attachment 5416964






This colour?  I quite like it better too.  I just found out about it little too late. Ha!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5418487
> 
> 
> This colour?  I quite like it better too.  I just found out about it little too late. Ha!


Yes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I love this beautiful colour!  I bought the Ruby 25 in black and I’m very happy with the craftsmanship.


Thank you Musiclover
Do you use your R25 as an everyday bag? How do you like it so far?


----------



## Purse Chakra

I found this photo from a couple months ago on my phone -- I take a lot of photos of my handbags (lol, don't even care anymore if it looks weird if I'm in public) -- but often don't have time to post them the same day, and then completely forget about it.  

I often have a base camp + satellite bag system -- as in big bag with smaller bag inside -- so that day I had my Rogue Tote in oxblood + Coach Swinger + strap from Coach Field Tote.


----------



## holiday123

Ellie today


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Musiclover
> Do you use your R25 as an everyday bag? How do you like it so far?


Hi SSM, I love my Ruby25!  It’s a beautiful, elegant handbag. I would say it’s not big enough for me for work, but certainly for shopping and after work events it’s working out well.


----------



## Jereni

Coach Swinger for taking a walk on this gorgeous, 10-out-of-10 day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Hi SSM, I love my Ruby25!  It’s a beautiful, elegant handbag. I would say it’s not big enough for me for work, but certainly for shopping and after work events it’s working out well.


Thank you for that info.  Indeed it's so beautiful. I'm itching to get one. 
I'll wait it out though to see if other colors will be released.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Your canvas tote reminded me of this news story... https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/canuck-crow-international-attention-1.3604632
> 
> Birds aren't to be trusted.


OMG!


----------



## katpeony

Black Vintage Dinky


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## cheremushki

First journey out with the ruby 25.  First time I didn't take jacket out!(and regretted shortly after).


----------



## baghabitz34

Black Rogue today


----------



## SEWDimples

Back home and using one of my totes. Weather was beautiful yesterday.


----------



## qwertie

Green station today


----------



## Iamminda

Today using one of my favorite bags (so lucky to have her ).


----------



## baghabitz34

Iamminda said:


> Today using one of my favorite bags (so lucky to have her ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421655


So pretty! I wish Coach would bring the regular size Cassie back.


----------



## SakuraSakura

A sneaky 2012 stewardess snapshot.. The angle was intentional so I wouldn't invade my classmates privacy.


----------



## VintageAndVino

Running errands with my Coach Mini Pepper with Fendace wrappy.


----------



## houseof999

My rogues get much love so I decided to use them more often. #1 of.. 11 or 12 (?).


----------



## bags4fun

SakuraSakura said:


> My cherries and wine...


That is the cutest bag ever!


----------



## Iamminda

baghabitz34 said:


> So pretty! I wish Coach would bring the regular size Cassie back.



Thanks.  I want them to bring the regular size back too because I want a couple more.  I only ”discovered”  this bag last year (but was lucky to be able to get a few brand new ones).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Today using one of my favorite bags (so lucky to have her ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421655


I love the strawberry scarf on your bag!!! So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I need a strawberry scarf like @Iamminda !
Meanwhile, here's my pink and orange bags next to some strawberry popcorn.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the strawberry scarf on your bag!!! So pretty!



Thanks SSSSM . It’s actually a floral scarf (not the strawberry one). Thanks for making me realize the strawberry one is too similar to this one and I don’t really _need_ it, right? . What I _NEED _is a pink frame bag like yours!!! I never saw it when it was available (but I wasn’t looking at bags too much at that time, unlike now )


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> My rogues get much love so I decided to use them more often. #1 of.. 11 or 12 (?).
> View attachment 5422100



Now _this _is a proper purplicious bag — so pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> My rogues get much love so I decided to use them more often. #1 of.. 11 or 12 (?).
> View attachment 5422100


I LOVE purple/green together!
Now, you just need to carry your greenery with you with this bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

The chain does squeak but I still like it!


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> The chain does squeak but I still like it!
> View attachment 5422307
> View attachment 5422308



I love love love this pretty bag/chain combo (trying to resist, maybe just get the chain and then figure out what bag to use it with ).


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> I love love love this pretty bag/chain combo (trying to resist, maybe just get the chain and then figure out what bag to use it with ).


I will say as pretty as it is, I prefer the leather one. I thought of your pink Cassie when I was looking at bags to pair it with. Just sayin...


----------



## oldbag

SakuraSakura said:


> A sneaky 2012 stewardess snapshot.. The angle was intentional so I wouldn't invade my classmates privacy.


Ah, the stewardess! It was the first Coach bag I ever saw (1970s) and the first coach bag I ever bought. I remember clearly my first thought, " if I had a bag like this I would never need another one." I very easily deceived myself. I have not bought a coach bag  for many years now but like love, you never forget your first.


----------



## Roro

I've seen a number of vintage Coach bags in sage online this week.  This motivated me to pull out my pre-creed, center seam duffle sac in sage.


----------



## MiniMabel

I saw on another thread a bag by JW Pei so I looked at their website and they do quite a nice selection of straps at reasonable price......might be of interest!

search


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

houseof999 said:


> My rogues get much love so I decided to use them more often. #1 of.. 11 or 12 (?).
> View attachment 5422100


I love this purple Rogue. If you ever get tired of it, please let me know!


----------



## houseof999

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I love this purple Rogue. If you ever get tired of it, please let me know!



I will try to get tired of it but I have fun accessories to dress it up with so I never get bored with it.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Friday .  Out with my first _true _purple bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday .  Out with my first _true _purple bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423281


Wow!!! That's such a cute purple bag!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Okay I adore this line...  Although this bag is large it is lightweight. The leather makes me drool. Best part? It was $13.59! I still miss my Madison Satchel!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!! That's such a cute purple bag!!!


Thanks SSSSM .  I thought I was a pink lover but now I am not so sure


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSM .  I thought I was a pink lover but now I am not so sure


It's ok IM. 
Purple used to be my favorite color for a very long time.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5423437


I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Roro

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5423437



Beautiful Berkeley!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Okay I adore this line...  Although this bag is large it is lightweight. The leather makes me drool. Best part? It was $13.59! I still miss my Madison Satchel!
> 
> View attachment 5423313


The leather!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These two cousins together.


----------



## Roro

Heading out early to a church sale and a neighborhood sale with my red Scooter 9893, authenticated here.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday .  Out with my first _true _purple bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423281


 She is truly purple and very BEAUTIFUL! (Did you aslo get the purple charm?)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Roro said:


> Heading out early to a church sale and a neighborhood sale with my red Scooter 9893, authenticated here.
> 
> View attachment 5423546


   Perfect red bag for scouting out sales! Have fun!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday .  Out with my first _true _purple bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423281


   That color is TDF! So pretty!      



Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSM .  I thought I was a pink lover but now I am not so sure



What makes you not so sure? Are you maybe considering coming over to the purple side???


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks RN . I know we are bag sisters for this one.  I didn’t get the purplish floral charm because the hardware is different.  In the meantime, I am using this old (as dirt) scarf that kinda matches ok.



RuedeNesle said:


> She is truly purple and very BEAUTIFUL! (Did you aslo get the purple charm?)




Thank you Jen — means a lot that you like this purple color . I think I am still a pink girl but I am now drawn to purple too. So can I be a pink _and _purple girl? .  It’s so hard to find a good purple bag — you are lucky to have many beautiful ones.



JenJBS said:


> That color is TDF! So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you not so sure? Are you maybe considering coming over to the purple side???


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN . I know we are bag sisters for this one.  I didn’t get the purplish floral charm because the hardware is different.  In the meantime, I am using this old (as dirt) scarf that kinda matches ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jen — means a lot that you like this purple color . I think I am still a pink girl but I am now drawn to purple too. So can I be a pink _and _purple girl? .  It’s so hard to find a good purple bag — you are lucky to have many beautiful ones.



Purple and pink are both lovely colors!   It can be hard to find the right shades of purple. But the bags will show up.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN . I know we are bag sisters for this one.  I didn’t get the purplish floral charm because the hardware is different.  In the meantime, I am using this old (as dirt) scarf that kinda matches ok.


Yes, we are bag sisters! This is one of my favorite Coach bags. I think the charm would still be pretty on the bag, but I don't know how glaring the different hardware would be.  I switch straps a lot and the hardware doesn't always match the bag's hardware, but a charm may be different.

By the way. I know how old dirt is. I was in second grade when it was discovered.


----------



## tealocean

Roro said:


> Heading out early to a church sale and a neighborhood sale with my red Scooter 9893, authenticated here.
> 
> View attachment 5423546


This is adorable!


----------



## tealocean

JenJBS said:


> Purple and pink are both lovely colors!   It can be hard to find the right shades of purple. But the bags will show up.


Purple and pink are closely related. Cousins or sisters? Lol! I enjoy both too.


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> Purple and pink are closely related. Cousins or sisters? Lol! I enjoy both too.



Perfect way to describe them.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Mon cherry...


----------



## Teagaggle

I've been looking for a way to accessorize my granite Cassie as this grey is bleh to me. May have found a good combo!


----------



## Hoku44

holiday123 said:


> Emery 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417888


The chain strap colors! That's gorgeous!


----------



## Hoku44

Regina was getting jealous of the other bags and wanted to step out too. I happily obliged to the blue princess.


----------



## Hoku44

Teagaggle said:


> I've been looking for a way to accessorize my granite Cassie as this grey is bleh to me. May have found a good combo!
> View attachment 5424394


The scarf and the strap are stunning! Love this!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Carried this beauty with me to an Arts Festival today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Carrying the Ruby keychain again.


Teagaggle said:


> I've been looking for a way to accessorize my granite Cassie as this grey is bleh to me. May have found a good combo!
> View attachment 5424394


It's a gorgeous combo for sure!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Carried this beauty with me to an Arts Festival today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424543


Such pretty colors!


----------



## houseof999

Rogue 25 #2


----------



## Purse Chakra

Lots of driving and stops for work today. Took my Courier because I needed a roomy crossbody. I adore my Coach bags with a leather lining. I also adore all my Coach bags in oxblood (I have far too many of them) and was geeked to find a Shinola keychain card case in oxblood that goes well with it all.


----------



## kistae

Adding a pop of red this Wednesday with the Alexandria zip.


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> View attachment 5426033
> 
> Adding a pop of red this Wednesday with the Alexandria zip.


  That pop of red hit me right between the eyes!


----------



## houseof999

@RuedeNesle hopefully you're sitting down from the tagging notification. 
Rogue 25 #3


----------



## Naminé

.


----------



## LadaZuri

houseof999 said:


> @RuedeNesle hopefully you're sitting down from the tagging notification.
> Rogue 25 #3
> View attachment 5426406



What a seriously stunning combination, House!!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

houseof999 said:


> @RuedeNesle hopefully you're sitting down from the tagging notification.
> Rogue 25 #3
> View attachment 5426406


Stunning picture!


----------



## houseof999

LadaZuri said:


> What a seriously stunning combination, House!!!



Thank you! I borrowed the feathers from my 2014 Dakotah bag. 



Luvpurplepurses said:


> Stunning picture!



Thank you! I live really close to a lake. There's no trail to walk around the lake or else I would go there every day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> @RuedeNesle hopefully you're sitting down from the tagging notification.
> Rogue 25 #3
> View attachment 5426406


 This is what I said to myself when I saw the notification from you. Then I headed for the couch.   



I  LOVE red Rogue bags! Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Narnanz

On a little ride along the beach front before he gets a dunk.
Vintage Coach City Willis in Camel with Nickel hardware,  made in United States in the year 2000.


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> This is what I said to myself when I saw the notification from you. Then I headed for the couch.
> 
> View attachment 5426570
> 
> I  LOVE red Rogue bags! Thanks for the warning!



YW! Hope you made it to the couch!


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> On a little ride along the beach front before he gets a dunk.
> Vintage Coach City Willis in Camel with Nickel hardware,  made in United States in the year 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426727


That bag looks like it was made to go with the bike!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venturer keychain


----------



## JVSXOXO

My Rogue Tote


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> This is what I said to myself when I saw the notification from you. Then I headed for the couch.
> 
> View attachment 5426570
> 
> I  LOVE red Rogue bags! Thanks for the warning!


Lol, you two! Thank you for the laughs!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Venturer keychain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427029


How fun to be able to enjoy your adorable slgs at once! So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> How fun to be able to enjoy your adorable slgs at once! So cute!


Thank you tealocean.


----------



## Iamminda

Denim Day


----------



## houseof999

Marine Sadie


----------



## Sunshine mama

These two "bags".


----------



## houseof999

Marleigh today.


----------



## Jereni

Chalk Willis for date night yesterday.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hope everyone is having a lovely out. At an outdoor market, with this cocoa puff, Drawstring Sac.


----------



## Hoku44

My HG bag arrived a couple weeks ago. I was very distraught because the leather darkened on the front flap after dunking and conditioner. It's fading ever so slowly and I'm anxious to take her out! Today is the day - darkened leather and all.


----------



## holiday123

Hitch today to do a little casino/outlet/Costco run.


----------



## Hoku44

Lake Effect said:


> Hope everyone is having a lovely out. At an outdoor market, with this cocoa puff, Drawstring Sac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429795


Giggling at 'cocoa puff'.


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty.


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> My HG bag arrived a couple weeks ago. I was very distraught because the leather darkened on the front flap after dunking and conditioner. It's fading ever so slowly and I'm anxious to take her out! Today is the day - darkened leather and all.


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Teagaggle

Pollen Cassie! Scarf from Aerie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Pollen Cassie! Scarf from Aerie!
> View attachment 5430372


Love them together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This beauty.
> 
> View attachment 5429920


Amazing color!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hoku44 said:


> My HG bag arrived a couple weeks ago. I was very distraught because the leather darkened on the front flap after dunking and conditioner. It's fading ever so slowly and I'm anxious to take her out! Today is the day - darkened leather and all.


It's really pretty and unique! 
The gold hardware reminds me of a Sophie Hulme bag.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> It's really pretty and unique!
> The gold hardware reminds me of a Sophie Hulme bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430373


I think the Coach is much older, probably early 70s. It's in fantastic condition for its age.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I think the Coach is much older, probably early 70s. It's in fantastic condition for its age.


Wow!!!


----------



## musiclover

JenJBS said:


> This beauty.
> 
> View attachment 5429920


I love the style and colour!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing color!!


Thank you, Sunshine!   



musiclover said:


> I love the style and colour!


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> Sunshine mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> These two cousins together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423545
> 
> 
> 
> So cute. Twins on the Circle bag.
> 
> 
> Teagaggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a way to accessorize my granite Cassie as this grey is bleh to me. May have found a good combo!
> View attachment 5424394
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks good. Me gut have to give it another look. This bag looks with short butterfly appliqué strap too. NMP.
> 
> 
> Hoku44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regina was getting jealous of the other bags and wanted to step out too. I happily obliged to the blue princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful blue.
> 
> 
> Luvpurplepurses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carried this beauty with me to an Arts Festival today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424543
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute accessories. Twins on Cashin 22.
> 
> 
> houseof999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue 25 #2
> View attachment 5424933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty! Still want a suede Rogue.
> 
> 
> Narnanz said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a little ride along the beach front before he gets a dunk.
> Vintage Coach City Willis in Camel with Nickel hardware,  made in United States in the year 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426727
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love with light hardware.
> 
> 
> JVSXOXO said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Rogue Tote
> 
> View attachment 5427280
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice. Love Heather Grey.
> 
> 
> houseof999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marleigh today.
> View attachment 5429546
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marleigh is a great bag. Love Kelp color.
> 
> 
> Hoku44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My HG bag arrived a couple weeks ago. I was very distraught because the leather darkened on the front flap after dunking and conditioner. It's fading ever so slowly and I'm anxious to take her out! Today is the day - darkened leather and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! Your bag is gorgeous in color and condition. I own the black version.
> 
> 
> Teagaggle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pollen Cassie! Scarf from Aerie!
> View attachment 5430372
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty color.
> 
> 
> Sunshine mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really pretty and unique!
> The gold hardware reminds me of a Sophie Hulme bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430373
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So beautiful!
Click to expand...


----------



## Yrelle

Hoku44 said:


> My HG bag arrived a couple weeks ago. I was very distraught because the leather darkened on the front flap after dunking and conditioner. It's fading ever so slowly and I'm anxious to take her out! Today is the day - darkened leather and all.



Now this is one bag worth splurging! I love it!


----------



## qwertie

Navy derby with turnlock! Thanks to a lovely TPF friend!


----------



## houseof999

Don't mind me.. I'm going around posting this bag in unrelated threads!   Just scrolled up to and checked to make sure I'm in the right place this time.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Don't mind me.. I'm going around posting this bag in unrelated threads!   Just scrolled up to and checked to make sure I'm in the right place this time.
> View attachment 5431549


I'm enjoying seeing it every time!


----------



## katpeony

Vintage City Bag in Putty…with what I will call tiger stripes…


----------



## musiclover

Denim Tabby today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday I had a bag inside my bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

qwertie said:


> Navy derby with turnlock! Thanks to a lovely TPF friend!
> 
> View attachment 5431548


So cute!!


----------



## Biran

Carrying this Kitt Messenger Crossbody I found for 40 bucks


----------



## SakuraSakura

We're meeting a friend for lunch...


----------



## houseof999

No coach bag but I'm using my Coach grasshopper on my Lemon Behno.


----------



## whateve

Parker


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> No coach bag but I'm using my Coach grasshopper on my Lemon Behno.
> View attachment 5432592


Such a cute bag!!!


----------



## houseof999

Miss Tabby 20 Lake at the lake


----------



## JenJBS

Madison Hailey.


----------



## whateve

Poppy


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Took my black (I spy it’s navy sibling in this thread ) turn lock Derby to a wedding event this evening. I tried to take some nice shots inside the venue but the twinkling lights made all my pictures blurry!


----------



## whateve

Cashin 22


----------



## LadaZuri

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Took my black (I spy it’s navy sibling in this thread ) turn lock Derby to a wedding event this evening. I tried to take some nice shots inside the venue but the twinkling lights made all my pictures blurry!
> View attachment 5433717



LOVE your Derby with the turnlock!!!


----------



## Katinahat

Teagaggle said:


> The chain does squeak but I still like it!
> View attachment 5422307
> View attachment 5422308


I love this and see you’ve styled it with two different bags. I bought the pink one yesterday and it squeaks too. Has yours stopped yet? Excuse me posting a non coach bag with my Coach bag strap but I’m trying to work out if they look okay together. I think these bags are a similar size.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> I love this and see you’ve styled it with two different bags. I bought the pink one yesterday and it squeaks too. Has yours stopped yet? Excuse me posting a non coach bag with my Coach bag strap but I’m trying to work out if they look okay together. I think these bags are a similar size.
> View attachment 5434875


The strap looks like it's made out of  strawberry candy!


----------



## holiday123

Rogue top handle today


----------



## whateve

Time to carry a white bag.


----------



## baghabitz34

Basquiat Dempsey today


----------



## Debbini

Katinahat said:


> I love this and see you’ve styled it with two different bags. I bought the pink one yesterday and it squeaks too. Has yours stopped yet? Excuse me posting a non coach bag with my Coach bag strap but I’m trying to work out if they look okay together. I think these bags are a similar size.
> View attachment 5434875


Is this strap strong enough to carry this bag?


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Hoku44

katpeony said:


> Vintage City Bag in Putty…with what I will call tiger stripes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431818


I *loooove* veining like that! Tiger stripes is a great adjective! Such a beautiful bag.


----------



## Hoku44

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5435865


But.. the bag isn't camel colored!   

The cake!!! Nom nom nom!


----------



## Hoku44

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Took my black (I spy it’s navy sibling in this thread ) turn lock Derby to a wedding event this evening. I tried to take some nice shots inside the venue but the twinkling lights made all my pictures blurry!
> View attachment 5433717


I'm going to find a Derby and do this. The charm is adorable and perfect! Totally compliments the shape of the bag.


----------



## Hoku44

whateve said:


> Time to carry a white bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435023


Dying! OMG! LOVE THIS! Gorgeous!


----------



## Hoku44

Feeling blue today.. Back from vacay or holiday as some of you say.


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> Dying! OMG! LOVE THIS! Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## crystal-d

Taking Tabby out today


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Hoku44 said:


> I'm going to find a Derby and do this. The charm is adorable and perfect! Totally compliments the shape of the bag.



Yay! If I lived in the US, I would’ve loved to do it for you hehe!


----------



## LadaZuri

Hoku44 said:


> Feeling blue today.. Back from vacay or holiday as some of you say.
> 
> View attachment 5436388



*S*W*O*O*N*I*N*G*


----------



## Narnanz

Hoku44 said:


> But.. the bag isn't camel colored!
> 
> The cake!!! Nom nom nom!


The Camel is still drying...its winter here and it's taking forever


----------



## Sunshine mama

This micro bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 key fob


----------



## Coachaddict4020

New-to-me vintage jade pocket purse went on it’s maiden voyage today. I love how she glows in direct sunlight!


----------



## Hoku44

Coachaddict4020 said:


> New-to-me vintage jade pocket purse went on it’s maiden voyage today. I love how she glows in direct sunlight!
> View attachment 5437792


She's just gorgeous CA! 

*adding to wishlist*


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coachaddict4020 said:


> New-to-me vintage jade pocket purse went on it’s maiden voyage today. I love how she glows in direct sunlight!
> View attachment 5437792


Such a pretty color!


----------



## LadaZuri

Coachaddict4020 said:


> New-to-me vintage jade pocket purse went on it’s maiden voyage today. I love how she glows in direct sunlight!
> View attachment 5437792



WOW!!!!!


----------



## tealocean

Coachaddict4020 said:


> New-to-me vintage jade pocket purse went on it’s maiden voyage today. I love how she glows in direct sunlight!
> View attachment 5437792


It's beautiful! I love that glow!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A couple of SLGs


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> A couple of SLGs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439414


I love it all but that Longchamp is adorable!  Love the size and cute print!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I love it all but that Longchamp is adorable!  Love the size and cute print!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Micro strawberry Rowan


----------



## ILBagLady

Church flow and the maiden voyage of this sweet little bag!


----------



## whateve




----------



## Olivia Penzey

Sunshine mama said:


> This micro bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> key fob


haha, I have her cousin in denim blue with black trim, but not with such an adorable charm. I am internally shrieking at how stinking cute that little baby bag is.


----------



## Narnanz

Pocket zip out for a ride.


----------



## musiclover

Narnanz said:


> Pocket zip out for a ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440420


Summer perfection!


----------



## jessica.berman

whateve said:


> Time to carry a white bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435023



Every time I see this bag I love it!  I just ordered it pre-loved.  How does it feel to crossbody carry?


----------



## whateve

jessica.berman said:


> Every time I see this bag I love it!  I just ordered it pre-loved.  How does it feel to crossbody carry?


Thanks! I hope you love it. It's very comfortable.


----------



## Cashin1941

Coachaddict4020 said:


> New-to-me vintage jade pocket purse went on it’s maiden voyage today. I love how she glows in direct sunlight!
> View attachment 5437792


Woooow that color is absolutely breathtaking!!!


----------



## houseof999

I love the look of this bag.  I used it today and was reminded quickly how much I need a crossbody and not strictly a handbag. Did coach make a crossbody with this print? I have to get rid of this bag.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I love the look of this bag.  I used it today and was reminded quickly how much I need a crossbody and not strictly a handbag. Did coach make a crossbody with this print? I have to get rid of this bag.
> View attachment 5441500


It's so pretty! Did they make it in the duffle?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

houseof999 said:


> I love the look of this bag.  I used it today and was reminded quickly how much I need a crossbody and not strictly a handbag. Did coach make a crossbody with this print? I have to get rid of this bag.
> View attachment 5441500


Can't you just attach a strap to the rings for occasional use, they look strong.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It's so pretty! Did they make it in the duffle?


I have no idea.  I can't remember what it's called besides a Candace. If I can find the Dinky/Penny version that will be best. I could use a mini duffle too.


----------



## houseof999

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Can't you just attach a strap to the rings for occasional use, they look strong.


I think it would work but look awkward as a crossbody.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> I love the look of this bag.  I used it today and was reminded quickly how much I need a crossbody and not strictly a handbag. Did coach make a crossbody with this print? I have to get rid of this bag.
> View attachment 5441500


That is a fun looking bag! I haven't seen another version, but hope you find a smaller one that works well.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Sonoma.


----------



## SLI1

Coach Tea Rose Rogue 25 w/ snake skin handles.


----------



## Jereni

SLI1 said:


> View attachment 5442253
> 
> Coach Tea Rose Rogue 25 w/ snake skin handles.



Aaah, amazing.


----------



## katev

I'm all in pink for Summer! It's been awhile since I've carried this bag but it's the Coach Dusty Rose and Black Copper Bandit Hobo 39 in Natural Pebble Leather with Tooled Tea Rose Applique 25657.

I've used the Nude Pink Crystal Tea Rose Mix Bag Charm 35446 for decoration and I think that the Coach Envelope Wallet in Rose 12134 goes well with this bag even though it has brass hardware.

I also like carrying my Kate Spade Marcy Dawn Place Ruffle Make-up Bag with this ensemble and the Kate Spade Pink Envelope Pouch is very handy for organizing receipts, small papers, coupons, etc. And of course my nail polish is pink, too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Olivia Penzey said:


> haha, I have her cousin in denim blue with black trim, but not with such an adorable charm. I am internally shrieking at how stinking cute that little baby bag is.


Thank you.  
You have just put into words exactly how I feel as well!
Oh and I love the blue version too!


----------



## whateve

Belted pouch.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> View attachment 5442738
> 
> Belted pouch.


That bag charm looks great with your older/vintage bag.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> That bag charm looks great with your older/vintage bag.


Thank you! These flower bag charms go with so many bags.


----------



## coachowe

Riezky said:


> Courier for me as well today
> View attachment 5355140


Hi! I think we have the same bag! I’m trying to find out the name of the color. Is yours Pine? It looks very close to mine. I also found a 1977 catalogue order sheet and one of the colors is called pine. It’s the only document I’ve seen from the 70s that mentions any color. Let me know what you know about it. Thank you.


----------



## katpeony

Maiden voyage for my first Vintage Sonoma Bucket Zip Natural Grain Bag in Aqua!


----------



## Iamminda

Got ice cream with this one


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Got ice cream with this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443460



Such a bright and cheerful bag! What flavor ice cream is that?


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Such a bright and cheerful bag! What flavor ice cream is that?



Thanks Jen .  First time trying earl grey lavender ice cream.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thanks Jen .  First time trying earl grey lavender ice cream.



Sounds like an interesting flavor. Did you like it?


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Sounds like an interesting flavor. Did you like it?



It was good but got too sweet for me after the first few bites.  Very pretty lavender color though .


----------



## Narnanz

Rehabbed this for the second time...City with Nickel Hardware


----------



## SakuraSakura

Happy 25th Birthday to me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

SakuraSakura said:


> Happy 25th Birthday to me!


Happy Birthday!   "May the best of your past be the worst of your future!"


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> Happy 25th Birthday to me!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Happy 25th Birthday to me!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## LadaZuri

Narnanz said:


> Rehabbed this for the second time...City with Nickel Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443784



Gorgeous!!!   



SakuraSakura said:


> Happy 25th Birthday to me!



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Our own family Coach X Disney vintage-ish trio for our trip to the Animal Kingdom lodge in Orlando.  
The original Mouse ears clutch, straw bag with suede appliqué (just purchased brand new on ebay) and a pristine glove-tanned backpack thrift store find.


----------



## MrsFord04

Iamminda said:


> Thanks Jen .  First time trying earl grey lavender ice cream.



where would one go about finding earl grey lavender ice cream? It sounds dreamy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie


----------



## Iamminda

MrsFord04 said:


> where would one go about finding earl grey lavender ice cream? It sounds dreamy!



You can check any local independent ice cream store that is not like a Baskin Robbins.  Think I read that there’s a place in Universal Studio Harry Potter World in Florida that has it as well


----------



## odessitka

Today is my pale gold tote! Love it!


----------



## whateve

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5443989
> View attachment 5443988
> 
> Our own family Coach X Disney vintage-ish trio for our trip to the Animal Kingdom lodge in Orlando.
> The original Mouse ears clutch, straw bag with suede appliqué (just purchased brand new on ebay) and a pristine glove-tanned backpack thrift store find.


That straw bag is TDF!


----------



## elisabettaverde

whateve said:


> That straw bag is TDF!


It certainly is!!


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> I'm all in pink for Summer! It's been awhile since I've carried this bag but it's the Coach Dusty Rose and Black Copper Bandit Hobo 39 in Natural Pebble Leather with Tooled Tea Rose Applique 25657.
> 
> I've used the Nude Pink Crystal Tea Rose Mix Bag Charm 35446 for decoration and I think that the Coach Envelope Wallet in Rose 12134 goes well with this bag even though it has brass hardware.
> 
> I also like carrying my Kate Spade Marcy Dawn Place Ruffle Make-up Bag with this ensemble and the Kate Spade Pink Envelope Pouch is very handy for organizing receipts, small papers, coupons, etc. And of course my nail polish is pink, too!
> 
> View attachment 5442297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442304


I love how you’ve accessorised, katev!  Everything is so pretty!!!  The KS cosmetic bag is lovely with the ruffle.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> View attachment 5442244
> 
> Vintage Sonoma.


I love this floral charm!  Another one that got away…I have the one that came in beautiful red tones.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> I love this floral charm!  Another one that got away…I have the one that came in beautiful red tones.


Thanks! I got this one and the one in jewel tones. They go with so many bags!


----------



## katev

musiclover said:


> I love how you’ve accessorised, katev!  Everything is so pretty!!!  The KS cosmetic bag is lovely with the ruffle.



Thanks! I love my Kate Spade Small Marcy WLRU5234 Dawn Place Ruffle Embroidered cosmetic bag and the best part is that I found it NWT at the thrift store for only $8.50!






						Coachies: Post Your Non Coach Purchases Here!
					

Normally a Coach girl but this Marc Jacobs perforated softbox bag drew me in! It's my first from MJ




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## holiday123

Chambray rogue this week


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> Thanks! I love my Kate Spade Small Marcy WLRU5234 Dawn Place Ruffle Embroidered cosmetic bag and the best part is that I found it NWT at the thrift store for only $8.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coachies: Post Your Non Coach Purchases Here!
> 
> 
> Normally a Coach girl but this Marc Jacobs perforated softbox bag drew me in! It's my first from MJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


You are so good at finding these treasures!  I have a few Kate Spade items and really like them.


----------



## tealocean

katev said:


> I'm all in pink for Summer! It's been awhile since I've carried this bag but it's the Coach Dusty Rose and Black Copper Bandit Hobo 39 in Natural Pebble Leather with Tooled Tea Rose Applique 25657.
> 
> I've used the Nude Pink Crystal Tea Rose Mix Bag Charm 35446 for decoration and I think that the Coach Envelope Wallet in Rose 12134 goes well with this bag even though it has brass hardware.
> 
> I also like carrying my Kate Spade Marcy Dawn Place Ruffle Make-up Bag with this ensemble and the Kate Spade Pink Envelope Pouch is very handy for organizing receipts, small papers, coupons, etc. And of course my nail polish is pink, too!
> 
> View attachment 5442297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442304


Katev, I love your pinks, and that beautiful cascading tea rose charm is a beautiful touch!


----------



## tealocean

katpeony said:


> Maiden voyage for my first Vintage Sonoma Bucket Zip Natural Grain Bag in Aqua!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443239


  That color and that leather!


----------



## tealocean

SakuraSakura said:


> Happy 25th Birthday to me!


Happy Birthday! What a great gift!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I'm carrying a lovely summer bag, the Dusty Rose and Black Copper Bandit Hobo 39 in Natural Pebble Leather with Tooled Tea Rose Applique, 25657 BP DRO. I've decorated her with the Nude Pink Crystal Tea Rose Mix Bag Charm 35446 and I've paired her with the Envelope Wallet in Rose with Brass Hardware 12134 B4 RO.
> 
> View attachment 4811480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811491





musiclover said:


> I love how you’ve accessorised, katev!  Everything is so pretty!!!  The KS cosmetic bag is lovely with the ruffle.





tealocean said:


> Katev, I love your pinks, and that beautiful cascading tea rose charm is a beautiful touch!



Thanks! I remember that the Nude Pink Crystal Tea Rose Mix Bag Charm 35446 was pricey but I think that I bought it with a PCE so that helped to ease the pain. I had tried several other charms first but none of them looked as nice on the bag at that Pink Tea Rose Mix![/QUOTE]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Micro Venturer


----------



## houseof999

Cut the tag off of this baby last night before heading out to dinner. 


And today on the deck with my happy dog begging for the pizza I was eating while I took the pic.  He asked politely with no whining but he didn't get any.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SakuraSakura said:


> Happy 25th Birthday to me!


What a great birthday gift! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

houseof999 said:


> Cut the tag off of this baby last night before heading out to dinner.
> View attachment 5445131
> 
> And today on the deck with my happy dog begging for the pizza I was eating while I took the pic.  He asked politely with no whining but he didn't get any.
> View attachment 5445133


Polite begging should have earned him a piece! LOL!  Nice bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

holiday123 said:


> Chambray rogue this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444744


Gorgeous Rogue, I love this color combo, especially the black hardware


----------



## houseof999

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Polite begging should have earned him a piece! LOL!  Nice bag!



I don't feed my dogs people food.  No harm done if they do eat people food but I hate the stare and drools falling out of their mouth as I eat.  The only reason he is begging is because my neighbors nextdoor can't resist his cuteness and he does get table scraps over there so he keeps trying with me optimistically when I eat.


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

My birthday present to myself!  
*Poppy Floral Graffiti Bella tote 14735*


----------



## RuedeNesle

ConnieinSeattle said:


> My birthday present to myself!
> *Poppy Floral Graffiti Bella tote 14735*
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445157


Happy Birthday!


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!  7-11.  A lucky day.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Cut the tag off of this baby last night before heading out to dinner.
> View attachment 5445131
> 
> And today on the deck with my happy dog begging for the pizza I was eating while I took the pic.  He asked politely with no whining but he didn't get any.
> View attachment 5445133


Amazing you were able to find one NWT — Gorgeous!!!   I had a preowned one just like this one before (love the nickel hardware with the red).


----------



## musiclover

ConnieinSeattle said:


> My birthday present to myself!
> *Poppy Floral Graffiti Bella tote 14735*
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445157


I love Poppy!  What a lovely purchase!


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Cut the tag off of this baby last night before heading out to dinner.
> View attachment 5445131
> 
> And today on the deck with my happy dog begging for the pizza I was eating while I took the pic.  He asked politely with no whining but he didn't get any.
> View attachment 5445133


Aww….what a good dog!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Micro Venturer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445027


SSM, do you wear the Micro Venturer crossbody and carry the Kiragami pouch as a clutch?


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> SSM, do you wear the Micro Venturer crossbody and carry the Kiragami pouch as a clutch?


I have done this,  and I have also worn both as crossbody  bags.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I have done this,  and I have also worn both as crossbody  bags.


Thank you!  I’m feeling inspired by your style!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Cut the tag off of this baby last night before heading out to dinner.
> View attachment 5445131
> 
> And today on the deck with my happy dog begging for the pizza I was eating while I took the pic.  He asked politely with no whining but he didn't get any.
> View attachment 5445133



Puppy!       Such a good boy!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Cut the tag off of this baby last night before heading out to dinner.
> View attachment 5445131
> 
> And today on the deck with my happy dog begging for the pizza I was eating while I took the pic.  He asked politely with no whining but he didn't get any.
> View attachment 5445133


Wow, I don't think I could have cut the tag. It's gorgeous! Poor sweet puppy!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Wow, I don't think I could have cut the tag. It's gorgeous! Poor sweet puppy!



The bag was made to be used.  Someone had left it nwt since 2005. I think it waited long enough to be loved.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Thank you for the lovely birthday wishes, my darling friends!   I am so blessed to know you guys.
This is a belated birthday gift to myself... CA032 Straw Tabby.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Thank you!  I’m feeling inspired by your style!



As a crossbody for ease of access of my card.


----------



## houseof999

Yesterday


----------



## ggressive

My dear Cassie 19


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447428


Wow!! I have this bag in a patent dark red. This color is just amazing!!


----------



## LadaZuri

houseof999 said:


> Cut the tag off of this baby last night before heading out to dinner.
> View attachment 5445131
> 
> And today on the deck with my happy dog begging for the pizza I was eating while I took the pic.  He asked politely with no whining but he didn't get any.
> View attachment 5445133





houseof999 said:


> I don't feed my dogs people food.  No harm done if they do eat people food but I hate the stare and drools falling out of their mouth as I eat.  The only reason he is begging is because my neighbors nextdoor can't resist his cuteness and he does get table scraps over there so he keeps trying with me optimistically when I eat.





houseof999 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447428



Glorious bags as always, House!    

I also do not feed my girl from the table! An extra large dog going for your plate could become problematic!


----------



## holiday123

Wyn in ombre today


----------



## houseof999

Went Coach shopping with my gold Willis 18 today.


----------



## oldbag

houseof999 said:


> Went Coach shopping with my gold Willis 18 today.
> View attachment 5510950


Nice looking bag and you can't go wrong with a kitty charm


----------



## ggressive

houseof999 said:


> Went Coach shopping with my gold Willis 18 today.
> View attachment 5510950


Love the gold! Waiting patiently for a quilted one in the right color to pop on Mercari or elsewhere, but not sure if the 18 might be too small for me though.


----------



## MrsFord04

EEEK! Look at my new (to me) baby!!! Isn’t she perfect? I just did a little wipe down on her so she can go in my big purse. Now if only I could find a Scout hobo bag in this same color. (I love pink and my very first Coach purse is this color. So we’re in love, my Kissy-girl and me.)


----------



## MrsFord04

houseof999 said:


> Went Coach shopping with my gold Willis 18 today.
> View attachment 5510950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable


----------



## whateve

mixed materials clutch


----------



## JVSXOXO

ggressive said:


> My dear Cassie 19
> 
> View attachment 5447773


Love this bag! I don’t need it and white leather makes me nervous but it’s just so darn pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty.


----------



## houseof999

Swinger 20


----------



## Naminé

houseof999 said:


> Swinger 20


So cute!

My new-to-me Cassie 19 in chalk.


----------



## houseof999

Naminé said:


> So cute!
> 
> My new-to-me Cassie 19 in chalk.
> View attachment 5538894


Twins! Congrats!!


----------



## Naminé

houseof999 said:


> Twins! Congrats!!


Thank you!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Denim Coach


----------



## musiclover

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Denim Coach
> View attachment 5538973


Love this!  I have the Tabby and small Field Tote. They are beautiful bags.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Naminé said:


> So cute!
> 
> My new-to-me Cassie 19 in chalk.
> View attachment 5538894


So pretty! I have my eye on this bag and I may need to go see it in person. How are you liking it? I really love the chalk color and don’t have a white bag in my collection. I’m wondering how the leather will hold up - it looks more firm but with a little squish, if that makes sense?


----------



## Naminé

JVSXOXO said:


> So pretty! I have my eye on this bag and I may need to go see it in person. How are you liking it? I really love the chalk color and don’t have a white bag in my collection. I’m wondering how the leather will hold up - it looks more firm but with a little squish, if that makes sense?


Thank you!! Yes, The leather is beautiful. Squishy, smooth, firm and a beautiful bright shade of white. I only carried it about 3-4 times so it hasn't shown a lot of wear yet. 

I love that despite its smaller size, it can hold most of my stuff. I find it lighter than the regular Cassie, too. I love it and highly recommend it.

 I am so glad I went for this one after missing out on the Nordstrom Cassies. The 19 is such a beautiful bag. I want one in another color!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Naminé said:


> Thank you!! Yes, The leather is beautiful. Squishy, smooth, firm and a beautiful bright shade of white. I only carried it about 3-4 times so it hasn't shown a lot of wear yet.
> 
> I love that despite its smaller size, it can hold most of my stuff. I find it lighter than the regular Cassie, too. I love it and highly recommend it.
> 
> I am so glad I went for this one after missing out on the Nordstrom Cassies. The 19 is such a beautiful bag. I want one in another color!


Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts! I’ve been watching review videos and the consensus seems to be that it’s a great little bag! I only carry small bags lately and love when they’re deceptively spacious, although I’ve learned that I don’t really need to carry everything and the kitchen sink in my purse when I’m out and about on my own. And when I have my toddler with me, I just load up his diaper bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Inspired to carry this one today after watching the show “The Old Man” — the female lead (an FBI agent) carried a black Cassie on the last couple episodes (including going overseas to meet with a terrorist).  It’s good to know I have the right  handbag should I ever decide to go work for the FBI .


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Inspired to carry this one today after watching the show “The Old Man” — the female lead (an FBI agent) carried a black Cassie on the last couple episodes (including going overseas to meet with a terrorist).  It’s good to know I have the right  handbag should I ever decide to go work for the FBI .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539694


I thought I saw her carrying a Cassie! Good eye! Yours is gorgeous! I love the scarf.


----------



## whateve

vintage belted pouch.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I thought I saw her carrying a Cassie! Good eye! Yours is gorgeous! I love the scarf.


Thanks .  I was so surprised to see the bag on the show that I made DH rewind the scene (as he rolled his eyes at my reason for rewinding)


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Inspired to carry this one today after watching the show “The Old Man” — the female lead (an FBI agent) carried a black Cassie on the last couple episodes (including going overseas to meet with a terrorist).  It’s good to know I have the right  handbag should I ever decide to go work for the FBI .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539694





Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I was so surprised to see the bag on the show that I made DH rewind the scene (as he rolled his eyes at my reason for rewinding)


LOL! Now I want to look up that show! Cassie is looking lovely today!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> vintage belted pouch.
> 
> View attachment 5539699


This bag is even cuter with Dorothy and her ruby slippers!


----------



## MrsFord04

I dropped my Scout off yesterday, to get the tea roses put on it. There are only two stores in the Houston area that do it, both about 2 hours from my house. (I’m housesitting for my SIL, though, so it’s only about 45 mins away.)

The SA said it’ll probably be about a week before it’s ready. I’m sad and already anxious to get her back. I thought “what will I do for a purse while I’m waiting?!?”  Then I remembered that I brought EVERY SINGLE HANDBAG I OWN with me for my 1 week visit. LOL I guess I’ll make due. She’s up.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

I bought this bag a few months ago for 25.00.  Just decided to carry it, I have to say I really like it !!


----------



## MrsFord04

MrsFord04 said:


> I dropped my Scout off yesterday, to get the tea roses put on it. There are only two stores in the Houston area that do it, both about 2 hours from my house. (I’m housesitting for my SIL, though, so it’s only about 45 mins away.)
> 
> The SA said it’ll probably be about a week before it’s ready. I’m sad and already anxious to get her back. I thought “what will I do for a purse while I’m waiting?!?”  Then I remembered that I brought EVERY SINGLE HANDBAG I OWN with me for my 1 week visit. LOL I guess I’ll make due. She’s up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5571820


OH MY GOSH! I can’t figure out how to edit my post…
I’ll make DO not DUE.


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> This bag is even cuter with Dorothy and her ruby slippers!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> LOL! Now I want to look up that show! Cassie is looking lovely today!



Thanks TO.  It’s a pretty good show (Although the show wasn’t on my radar, DH suggested watching it, just like he suggested Ted Lasso).


----------



## SakuraSakura

lovevintagecoach said:


> I bought this bag a few months ago for 25.00.  Just decided to carry it, I have to say I really like it !!
> 
> View attachment 5571965



Oooh, style number please!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Although I don't have a picture, I'm carrying my cherry Rogue 17.


----------



## whateve

I haven't carried this one in awhile.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

SakuraSakura said:


> Oooh, style number please!


Hi , it is 8484.  Not sure what the name name is


----------



## Narnanz

'Blavy ' Chelsea out for a spin today.


----------



## LadaZuri

Narnanz said:


> 'Blavy ' Chelsea out for a spin today.
> 
> View attachment 5572262



Love it and your pillow!


----------



## Tygriss

SakuraSakura said:


> Oooh, style number please!



It looks like #9484


----------



## JVSXOXO

whateve said:


> I haven't carried this one in awhile.
> 
> View attachment 5572087


This is a gorgeous bag! I had to look the style up to see more. I like how yours looks more structured, since I saw some slouchy ones, but I’m not sure if they all slouch with time/wear or if this was made with different leathers.


----------



## SakuraSakura

lovevintagecoach said:


> Hi , it is 8484.  Not sure what the name name is


Thank you! I love it. 

My pretty straw tabby...


----------



## Hyacinth

lovevintagecoach said:


> I bought this bag a few months ago for 25.00.  Just decided to carry it, I have to say I really like it !!
> 
> View attachment 5571965





SakuraSakura said:


> Oooh, style number please!





lovevintagecoach said:


> Hi , it is 8484.  Not sure what the name name is





Tygriss said:


> It looks like #9484



Tigriss is correct, it's 9484 Soho Suede Fringe Duffle, probably made in or around 2003.


----------



## oldbag

JVSXOXO said:


> This is a gorgeous bag! I had to look the style up to see more. I like how yours looks more structured, since I saw some slouchy ones, but I’m not sure if they all slouch with time/wear or if this was made with different leathers.


I also love the Poppy Chan purse charm. I am a real sucker for Poppy Chan. I can't really make out the color but is your charm Blueberry or Pepper?


----------



## JVSXOXO

oldbag said:


> I also love the Poppy Chan purse charm. I am a real sucker for Poppy Chan. I can't really make out the color but is your charm Blueberry or Pepper?


I think this was meant for @whateve


----------



## oldbag

whateve said:


> I haven't carried this one in awhile.
> 
> View attachment 5572087


Iam sorry, but I posted my question to the wrong person. I love your Poppy Chan purse charm. I am a sucker for Poppy Chan and I can't see the color that well but is the charm Blueberry or Pepper?,,


----------



## oldbag

JVSXOXO said:


> I think this was meant for @whateve


I apologize.


----------



## JVSXOXO

oldbag said:


> I apologize.


No problem! Just wanted to make sure it didn’t get missed.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Hyacinth said:


> Tigriss is correct, it's 9484 Soho Suede Fringe Duffle, probably made in or around 2003.


thanks, it looked like an 8 on the serial number.  I guess I should have put my glasses on ! lol


----------



## lovevintagecoach

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you! I love it.
> 
> My pretty straw tabby...
> 
> View attachment 5572520


love it !  I have the denim soft tabby, such a cute bag


----------



## whateve

oldbag said:


> Iam sorry, but I posted my question to the wrong person. I love your Poppy Chan purse charm. I am a sucker for Poppy Chan and I can't see the color that well but is the charm Blueberry or Pepper?,,


Thanks! It is Blueberry!


----------



## whateve

JVSXOXO said:


> This is a gorgeous bag! I had to look the style up to see more. I like how yours looks more structured, since I saw some slouchy ones, but I’m not sure if they all slouch with time/wear or if this was made with different leathers.


Thank you! I've seen quite a few for sale that seem to have lost their shape. I think part of that is people not taking very good care of them but also they did use different leathers. On mine, the sides are made of a softer leather but the front and back are stiff enough to keep it structured. My daughter has one in patent.

There is a clubhouse for this style: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/willis-clubhouse.752982/


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Hung out with @Birdie13 today! Red saddlery is hers, black collegiate is mine :


----------



## LadaZuri

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Hung out with @Birdie13 today! Red saddlery is hers, black collegiate is mine :
> View attachment 5572895



Oh, how fun for you guys!   Gorgeous bags, too!!!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

whateve said:


> Thank you! I've seen quite a few for sale that seem to have lost their shape. I think part of that is people not taking very good care of them but also they did use different leathers. On mine, the sides are made of a softer leather but the front and back are stiff enough to keep it structured. My daughter has one in patent.
> 
> There is a clubhouse for this style: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/willis-clubhouse.752982/


Ooh I’m heading in over there now! Thanks for sharing this clubhouse and more about this style.


----------



## whateve

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Hung out with @Birdie13 today! Red saddlery is hers, black collegiate is mine :
> View attachment 5572895


How fun for both of you! I'm drooling over your gorgeous bags.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

LadaZuri said:


> Oh, how fun for you guys!   Gorgeous bags, too!!!!





whateve said:


> How fun for both of you! I'm drooling over your gorgeous bags.



If only we all lived nearby!


----------



## LadaZuri

Coachaddict4020 said:


> If only we all lived nearby!



It could be dangerous, but lots of fun!!!


----------



## whateve

Sonoma small flap.


----------



## LadaZuri

whateve said:


> Sonoma small flap.
> 
> View attachment 5573010



Gorgeous!


----------



## Narnanz

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Hung out with @Birdie13 today! Red saddlery is hers, black collegiate is mine :
> View attachment 5572895


So lucky to be able to hang out with another Coachie and TPFer


----------



## whateve

LadaZuri said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## qwertie

Putty collegiate day! She’s not perfect but I love her!


----------



## Katinahat

New acquisition. Camera Bag in Chalk.


----------



## whateve

qwertie said:


> Putty collegiate day! She’s not perfect but I love her!
> View attachment 5573479


I wish I had known it was putty collegiate day! I would have joined you!


----------



## Roro

From 2021, style C6169 the Kisslock Duffle in Amazon Green.  This came in two colors, this and Dark Teak.


----------



## LadaZuri

Roro said:


> From 2021, style C6169 the Kisslock Duffle in Amazon Green.  This came in two colors, this and Dark Teak.
> 
> View attachment 5573882



Simply stunning!


----------



## Birdie13

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Hung out with @Birdie13 today! Red saddlery is hers, black collegiate is mine :
> View attachment 5572895


So much fun! @Coachaddict4020 it was great hanging out even though we (sort of) came up empty handed  Maybe next time.


----------



## Birdie13

LadaZuri said:


> It could be dangerous, but lots of fun!!!


Haha it’s GLORIOUS! 100% nerdy purse talk with 0% eye rolls!


----------



## katpeony

Vintage Janice in mystery burnished blue…


----------



## LadaZuri

katpeony said:


> Vintage Janice in mystery burnished blue…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574172



Gorgeous!   We are bag twins!  I don't know where I got this idea, but they could be burnished denim?

Mine is 2004 from Costa Rica:


----------



## katpeony

LadaZuri said:


> Gorgeous!   We are bag twins!  I don't know where I got this idea, but they could be burnished denim?
> 
> Mine is 2004 from Costa Rica:
> 
> View attachment 5574333


Mine is G4P-9950 made in Costa Rica too! We must have been separated at birth!


----------



## LadaZuri

katpeony said:


> Mine is G4P-9950 made in Costa Rica too! We must have been separated at birth!



K4P - 9950!


----------



## whateve

LadaZuri said:


> K4P - 9950!


Mine is G4P-9950 but it doesn't say burnished on the creed. Mine might be a little lighter in color.


----------



## houseof999

katpeony said:


> Mine is G4P-9950 made in Costa Rica too! We must have been separated at birth!


Mine is G4P in burnished leather.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



I had posted the following pic before though I am not sure in which thread.


----------



## houseof999

Carried Heritage crossbody in Racer blue.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Carried Heritage crossbody in Racer blue.
> View attachment 5574443


What a gorgeous blue!


----------



## Lake Effect

I've got the fraternal twin that matches the 2005 in House's pic. It was made in China, 2006, stating "glove tanned cowhide" in the creed. I believe Paris Girl posted a tag on a Willis matching my specs for Light Denim.

I was feeling blue too and had it out yesterday. Will snap a pic later!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Mine is G4P in burnished leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574441
> 
> I had posted the following pic before though I am not sure in which thread.
> View attachment 5574442


See my post above!


----------



## qwertie

my first ever vintage coach - the one that got me down the rabbit hole…


----------



## LadaZuri

houseof999 said:


> Mine is G4P in burnished leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574441
> 
> I had posted the following pic before though I am not sure in which thread.
> View attachment 5574442



LOVE the blues, House!!!


----------



## Katinahat

Camera Bag for anniversary dinner:


----------



## Narnanz

Stewardess in Tabac borrowing a Patricia's Legacy red strap for crossbody use..
Two minutes after taking this photo I chocked on the savoury in the little brown bag...grrr


----------



## LadaZuri

Narnanz said:


> Stewardess in Tabac borrowing a Patricia's Legacy red strap for crossbody use..
> Two minutes after taking this photo I chocked on the savoury in the little brown bag...grrr
> 
> View attachment 5574951



I hope you've recovered! Your Stewie is beautiful!


----------



## Narnanz

LadaZuri said:


> I hope you've recovered! Your Stewie is beautiful!


Im all good..I did look around to see if anyone noticed and only one lady looked concerned as she walked by.


----------



## whateve

Red today.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Anniversary Willis in Vermilion (I think).


----------



## baghabitz34

Charlie Carryall today


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Red today.
> 
> View attachment 5575024


  I love this bag!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Narnanz said:


> Stewardess in Tabac borrowing a Patricia's Legacy red strap for crossbody use..
> Two minutes after taking this photo I chocked on the savoury in the little brown bag...grrr
> 
> View attachment 5574951


such a great idea !  love it !!


----------



## Katinahat

Pink Quilted Crosby with a fun strap from Oliver Bonas.


----------



## dhits77

This was actually a few days ago. But just had to show off this one: Beat saddle bag in red sand. My favourite travel companion!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dhits77 said:


> This was actually a few days ago. But just had to show off this one: Beat saddle bag in red sand. My favourite travel companion!
> 
> View attachment 5575354


The bag is gorgeous and looks perfect on you with your outfit!


----------



## dhits77

Sunshine mama said:


> The bag is gorgeous and looks perfect on you with your outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## sign_coach925T

Coach NY 
Signature orange wristlet 
Love the corner zip wristlet. Iphone , Balm . Keys clip on [Might need to get the keychain mirror compact!]  wristlet is my perfect bag since love reading & have my iphone 13 & slid my balm in & am on go. Starbucks in hand.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> I love this bag!


Thanks! I thought you might like the color!


----------



## artax two

baghabitz34 said:


> Charlie Carryall today
> View attachment 5575243


I just love me a Charlie and this black is stunning!


----------



## houseof999

New to me mystery RL. It's a very yellowish camel.. @Narnanz


----------



## LadaZuri

houseof999 said:


> New to me mystery RL. It's a very yellowish camel.. @Narnanz
> View attachment 5576313



LOVE CAMEL and this bag appears brand new! It's gorgeous with brass and perfectly coordinates with your SLG!


----------



## houseof999

LadaZuri said:


> LOVE CAMEL and this bag appears brand new! It's gorgeous with brass and perfectly coordinates with your SLG!


Thank you! It's surprisingly close to the color in the tiger print that Coach calls honey.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! It's surprisingly close to the color in the tiger print that Coach calls honey.


I like the color so much better with brass hardware than nickel. What year is it?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I like the color so much better with brass hardware than nickel. What year is it?


It's from 2003. Made in Costa Rica.


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> New to me mystery RL. It's a very yellowish camel.. @Narnanz
> View attachment 5576313


Love the color! It looks brand new! Did you rehab this one?


----------



## houseof999

Sarah03 said:


> Love the color! It looks brand new! Did you rehab this one?


I did not rehab it.


----------



## dhits77

She has decided to come out with on my afternoon search for coffee and quiche - the Alie Shoulder Bag in Ivory.


----------



## baghabitz34

artax two said:


> I just love me a Charlie and this black is stunning!


Thanks, definitely one of my favs


----------



## houseof999

Raining today so mini Bennett got to come out of the closet!


----------



## katpeony

Vintage Fletcher bag in denim blue….


----------



## nyeredzi

Coach Tali bucket bag in the red orange color.


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifting morning...needed refueling.


----------



## Cashin1941

houseof999 said:


> Raining today so mini Bennett got to come out of the closet!
> 
> View attachment 5576750


I love this!! Y2k coach dream bag


----------



## Cashin1941

It's been 2 years since this bag has seen the outside 

Also never carried any cameras in any of my camera bags haha!


----------



## LadaZuri

Cashin1941 said:


> View attachment 5577500
> 
> It's been 2 years since this bag has seen the outside
> 
> Also never carried any cameras in any of my camera bags haha!



LOVE the tea rose turnlock and the colour combination is extremely elegant!!!


----------



## whateve

Cashin1941 said:


> View attachment 5577500
> 
> It's been 2 years since this bag has seen the outside
> 
> Also never carried any cameras in any of my camera bags haha!


I've always loved this. So sad I missed out. I was waiting for them to make more colors but they never did.


----------



## houseof999

Cashin1941 said:


> View attachment 5577500
> 
> It's been 2 years since this bag has seen the outside
> 
> Also never carried any cameras in any of my camera bags haha!


A gadget by itself that's called camera? Probably not. However, if your phone has a camera then technically you probably did.  I have this bag too. It's been a while since I last carried it.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I've always loved this. So sad I missed out. I was waiting for them to make more colors but they never did.


Did you not like either colors they offered?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Did you not like either colors they offered?


Not really. One was too light and the other two dark. If I had known they weren't going to make any more I would have gotten the darker one.


----------



## whateve

Coach Chelsea


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Not really. One was too light and the other two dark. If I had known they weren't going to make any more I would have gotten the darker one.


We should send requests to Coach to bring them back in fun colors and with removable straps.


----------



## yalondylocks

houseof999 said:


> Swinger 20
> View attachment 5530425


I've definitely been in a Swinger mood this summer. Been carrying my wine Swinger almost every day since June.


----------



## yalondylocks

Roro said:


> From 2021, style C6169 the Kisslock Duffle in Amazon Green.  This came in two colors, this and Dark Teak.
> 
> View attachment 5573882


Such a stunning bag! I love a good duffle, especially when they make a good crossbody carry.


----------



## dhits77

When it's Friday and yet I am still chased by a deadline (or is it the other way around? Should I be the one chasing the deadline?). Anyway, lots of coffee needed for today! Thank goodness for the reliable Tyler Carryall.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A Happy Camper coin purse


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with this one


----------



## dhits77

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578631



What a cutie!


----------



## Iamminda

dhits77 said:


> What a cutie!



Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578631


Sooooo pretty IMMMMM!


----------



## dhits77

Taking the taxi to a beauty expo here in Jakarta, supposedly the biggest in Southeast Asia.

I don't know why I decided to take the Pillow Madison with me, I guess it's the only bag that goes with this dress and I am feeling a little feminine today.


View attachment IMG_20220730_162006_edit_265973516776602.jpg


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578631


She is beautiful!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Coach Tali bucket


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> She is beautiful!





Sunshine mama said:


> Sooooo pretty IMMMMM!



Thanks kindly ladies .  Never thought I would be so enamored with a neutral color bag .


----------



## Katinahat

Coach camera bag on holiday.


----------



## houseof999

Chaise!


----------



## Lake Effect

@katpeony 
@LadaZuri 
@whateve 
@houseof999 

 a week later, but I have been in it all week! The leather is thin (made in China) but I don’t think it is a bad thing for this style. The construction is impeccable.


----------



## LadaZuri

Lake Effect said:


> @katpeony
> @LadaZuri
> @whateve
> @houseof999
> 
> a week later, but I have been in it all week! The leather is thin (made in China) but I don’t think it is a bad thing for this style. The construction is impeccable.
> 
> View attachment 5579366



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Chaise!
> View attachment 5579306



This is _SO _pretty House


----------



## dhits77

Perfect weekend bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Chaise!
> View attachment 5579306





Iamminda said:


> This is _SO _pretty House


What she said!


----------



## katpeony

Lake Effect said:


> @katpeony
> @LadaZuri
> @whateve
> @houseof999
> 
> a week later, but I have been in it all week! The leather is thin (made in China) but I don’t think it is a bad thing for this style. The construction is impeccable.
> 
> View attachment 5579366


Love the contrast white stitching!


----------



## houseof999

Chaise at the beach


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Chaise at the beach
> View attachment 5579972


Amazing color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Chaise at the beach
> View attachment 5579972


I love the red on red and the Chaise on chaise.


----------



## Miats

Cashin1941 said:


> View attachment 5577500
> 
> It's been 2 years since this bag has seen the outside
> 
> Also never carried any cameras in any of my camera bags haha!


It’s beautiful! I personally love camera bags and this one is so unique compare to the other designer camera bags that are out there.


----------



## Miats

dhits77 said:


> Taking the taxi to a beauty expo here in Jakarta, supposedly the biggest in Southeast Asia.
> 
> I don't know why I decided to take the Pillow Madison with me, I guess it's the only bag that goes with this dress and I am feeling a little feminine today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578813


Love it!


----------



## JVSXOXO

My new pretty


----------



## kistae

Sonoma small flap in Aqua


----------



## whateve

kistae said:


> Sonoma small flap in Aqua
> View attachment 5580613


Love it, twin!


----------



## houseof999

Faded Sapphire Chester who just looks navy now. 


Used to be a really vibrant blue before which is now a surprise in the pocket.  Lol.


----------



## SLI1

Coach x Tom Wesselmann Rogue 25.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JVSXOXO said:


> My new pretty
> View attachment 5580509


Classy beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kistae said:


> Sonoma small flap in Aqua
> View attachment 5580613


Love the color and the texture!!!
Oh, and the blue bag is gorgeous too!


----------



## Lisa2007

Coach Barrel Crossbody


----------



## kistae

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the color and the texture!!!
> Oh, and the blue bag is gorgeous too!


Thank you! It’s the only pastel shade in my collection


----------



## katev

Summer is disappearing fast (too fast!) so I wanted to wear a fun, summery bag. I decided to carry my 65th Anniversary Legacy Rose Bridgit 11622 - and she sure is fun!


----------



## kistae

Sonoma Satchel in Tomato as my dinner companion.


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Sonoma Satchel in Tomato as my dinner companion.
> View attachment 5582236


  I have always loved this bag!


----------



## qwertie

Today’s bag - with her new charm!


----------



## HeatherL

Keeping me company while I get my hair done.


----------



## Narnanz

Coach City Willis in Camel with Nickel hardware.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cashin1941 said:


> View attachment 5577500
> 
> It's been 2 years since this bag has seen the outside
> 
> Also never carried any cameras in any of my camera bags haha!


Love it! I have this bag in Chalk, but have not used it much in last few years. Wish it had a removable strap.  Love the tea rose turnlock and ‘C’ link strap.


----------



## qwertie

Waiting for the train with my duffle sac


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Coach City Willis in Camel with Nickel hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5582741



I love the pictures with your bike! They're always so cute!


----------



## whateve

Sonoma small flap


----------



## Narnanz

Courtney today


----------



## Iamminda

What a coincidence that I am also using my Courtenay today to pick up some earl grey Malasadas (Hawaiian donuts).


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> What a coincidence that I am also using my Courtenay today to pick up some earl grey Malasadas (Hawaiian donuts).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583334


I am supposed to comment on the bag, but I am really eyeing those donuts!!


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> I love the pictures with your bike! They're always so cute!


Thanks...I should put them in Who is in your Passenger Seat  as I could call the basket one couldn't I ?


----------



## elisabettaverde

Summer’s almost over and back 
-to-school “Professional Development” has begun…


----------



## JVSXOXO

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5583370
> 
> Summer’s almost over and back
> -to-school “Professional Development” has begun…


Gorgeous bag!  Hopefully that helped!


----------



## elisabettaverde

JVSXOXO said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Hopefully that helped!


Haha!! Actually it did ease the pain a bit


----------



## dhits77

Rogue 25 with rivets in ivory


----------



## holiday123

This camera bag today


----------



## swags

Crosby carryall at the Italian fest


----------



## nyeredzi

I'm surprised how many outfits go well with this bright orange red Tali! Still the only Coach I have, but with one more on the way.


----------



## JenJBS

Trail Bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> Crosby carryall at the Italian fest
> 
> View attachment 5583829


 Bellissima!


----------



## Fashionphile718

SakuraSakura said:


> Happy 25th Birthday to me!


This rogue is gorgeous!


----------



## Fashionphile718

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444024


So pretty!


----------



## CaliSunShine

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5583370
> 
> Summer’s almost over and back
> -to-school “Professional Development” has begun…


Looks like you're on track to be an "A" student.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cassie all week! Although I did notice some indents on the front when I got it. I figured they’d come out with time but I’m all ears if anyone has some suggestions for working them out.


----------



## qwertie

Since the navy 9965 I was hoping to get turned out to be a fake… I’m using my navy cooper zip today to help sooth my disappointment. She’s doing a good job with her new charm!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

dhits77 said:


> Rogue 25 with rivets in ivory
> 
> View attachment 5583595


Beautiful Rogue!


----------



## Alexa5

This lovely one!


----------



## Alexa5

I lied, that one was yesterday!  lol.  This one today but it hasn't gone anywhere yet...


----------



## JVSXOXO

So pretty with my summer dresses


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Carried my purple Everett to see Lady Gaga in concert over the weekend. Hope you guys don’t mind a little spam of the pics I took. I was on the floor so I got to move closer to the stage at some points of the show. She’s a fantastic performer!


----------



## SEWDimples

Alexa5 said:


> This lovely one!
> View attachment 5584793


I saw pics of your custom painted bags on another platform. They are awesome. I love butterflies, so this one is my favorite.


Alexa5 said:


> I lied, that one was yesterday!  lol.  This one today but it hasn't gone anywhere yet...
> 
> View attachment 5584794


So pretty.


JVSXOXO said:


> So pretty with my summer dresses
> View attachment 5584889


Love Cassie 19. I own at least 4. I love the 3 straps and all the space in a small bag.


----------



## JVSXOXO

SEWDimples said:


> I saw pics of your custom painted bags on another platform. They are awesome. I love butterflies, so this one is my favorite.
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> Love Cassie 19. I own at least 4. I love the 3 straps and all the spacce in a small bag.


I can see how they could easily multiply in one’s collection - they are just so cute and versatile!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Squishy prairie rivet rogue …


----------



## SEWDimples

lovevintagecoach said:


> Squishy prairie rivet rogue …
> 
> View attachment 5585753


One of my favorite Rogues. I love prairie rivets. I need to downsize my Rogue collection, but I love so many I do not know which ones to let go.


----------



## SEWDimples

JVSXOXO said:


> I can see how they could easily multiply in one’s collection - they are just so cute and versatile!


Here’s my collection.


----------



## JVSXOXO

SEWDimples said:


> Here’s my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5585923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585933


You have some lovely color combinations! I don’t think I’ve seen the first and third ones before.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

SEWDimples said:


> One of my favorite Rogues. I love prairie rivets. I need to downsize my Rogue collection, but I love so many I do not know which ones to let go


I love the rivets too.  Rivets and fringe get me every time!   I don’t think I could choose any to get rid of ….


----------



## holiday123

Azure dinky 24 with swagger crossbody strap.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Azure dinky 24 with swagger crossbody strap.
> 
> View attachment 5586007


Love this vibrant color.


----------



## SEWDimples

lovevintagecoach said:


> I love the rivets too.  Rivets and fringe get me every time!   I don’t think I could choose any to get rid of ….


Then you might like these bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie to the park


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Azure dinky 24 with swagger crossbody strap.
> 
> View attachment 5586007


Love this color!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie to the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586181


So cute. What do you carry in this mini bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> So cute. What do you carry in this mini bag?


Thank you!
My license, essential cards, and lipsticks.


----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## CoachMaven

I took on a new position at work this year and have been trying my hardest to truly rotate my bags to decide which work and which don’t. This week I’ve been in:


----------



## Tygriss

CoachMaven said:


> I took on a new position at work this year and have been trying my hardest to truly rotate my bags to decide which work and which don’t. This week I’ve been in:
> View attachment 5587538
> View attachment 5587539
> View attachment 5587540


Congratulations on the new position! I hope it's been a good change! I love the Carly, the red is beautiful and it's one of my favorite bags. Also love the peek of the heritage stripes. Good choices!

(edited: typo)


----------



## whateve

Tygriss said:


> Congratulations on the new position! I hope it's been a good change! I'm love the Carly, the red is beautiful and it's one of my favorite bags. Also love the peek of the heritage stripes. Good choices!


I agree about the Carly. Every time I see it, I want it.


----------



## CoachMaven

Tygriss said:


> Congratulations on the new position! I hope it's been a good change! I love the Carly, the red is beautiful and it's one of my favorite bags. Also love the peek of the heritage stripes. Good choices!
> 
> (edited: typo)


Thank you  so far it has been a very good change. Carly is definitely not one I’m getting rid of, I have it black too.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> I agree about the Carly. Every time I see it, I want it.


How do you not have one of these??


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachMaven said:


> I took on a new position at work this year and have been trying my hardest to truly rotate my bags to decide which work and which don’t. This week I’ve been in:
> View attachment 5587538
> View attachment 5587539
> View attachment 5587540





CoachMaven said:


> How do you not have one of these??


First, congratulations on the new position! I'm happy it's a good change. Second, I love your bags of the week, but you know Carly makes me   And thanks to you I do own one, and I'm not getting rid of mine either!


----------



## CoachMaven

RuedeNesle said:


> First, congratulations on the new position! I'm happy it's a good change. Second, I love your bags of the week, but you know Carly makes me   And thanks to you I do own one, and I'm not getting rid of mine either!


Thank you so much, friend   A co-worker of mine loved my Carly so much she got the same size as you in the mahogany color. They are terrific bags to own!


----------



## HeatherL

Need to show this some love before Summer is over!


----------



## Julia T.

It’s been so long she kept in my closet for months. i tend to wear bags that more durable since pandemic. I think she needs some fresh air, so today i carry this beauty outside..


----------



## Lee22

Perfect office bag


----------



## Lee22

Julia T. said:


> It’s been so long she kept in my closet for months. i tend to wear bags that more durable since pandemic. I think she needs some fresh air, so today i carry this beauty outside..
> 
> View attachment 5588438


Rogue twins!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

SEWDimples said:


> Then you might like these bags.
> 
> View attachment 5586052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586049
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586051
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586045





SEWDimples said:


> Then you might like these bags.
> 
> View attachment 5586052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586049
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586051
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586045


Well, I have them all, except for the rogue 25? Lol. The fringe rouge I have in green.  The last bag I have in leather and a sample bag in suede  I may have a problem lol


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Willis …. Not sure what the color is called.


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> I took on a new position at work this year and have been trying my hardest to truly rotate my bags to decide which work and which don’t. This week I’ve been in:
> View attachment 5587538
> View attachment 5587539
> View attachment 5587540


Great choices. Love pebbled leather Ergo tote. Red Carly bag is beautiful.


HeatherL said:


> Need to show this some love before Summer is over!
> 
> View attachment 5588388


Yes! I need to do the same to my Chalk/Ivory bags.


Julia T. said:


> It’s been so long she kept in my closet for months. i tend to wear bags that more durable since pandemic. I think she needs some fresh air, so today i carry this beauty outside..
> 
> View attachment 5588438


Pretty Rogue. Love the rivet clutch.


Lee22 said:


> Perfect office bag
> View attachment 5588524


Very nice.


lovevintagecoach said:


> Willis …. Not sure what the color is called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588643



Love Willis. Great color.


----------



## Katinahat

HeatherL said:


> Keeping me company while I get my hair done.
> 
> View attachment 5582626


Love it! I’ve been looking at this one online!


----------



## LadaZuri

lovevintagecoach said:


> Willis …. Not sure what the color is called.
> 
> View attachment 5588643



What a stunning blue!!!     Jelly!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Was _not _expecting to like this one but I was so wrong (oh well ).


----------



## tealocean

lovevintagecoach said:


> Willis …. Not sure what the color is called.
> 
> View attachment 5588643


Your color is gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

HeatherL said:


> Need to show this some love before Summer is over!
> 
> View attachment 5588388


Love the adorable dog!


----------



## Roro

Vintage NYC Rust classic shoulder bag 9170, from a wonderful fellow TPFer


----------



## Jereni

lovevintagecoach said:


> Willis …. Not sure what the color is called.
> 
> View attachment 5588643



Epic. That is all.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Jereni said:


> Epic. That is all.


Thank you


----------



## nyeredzi

Julia T. said:


> It’s been so long she kept in my closet for months. i tend to wear bags that more durable since pandemic. I think she needs some fresh air, so today i carry this beauty outside..
> 
> View attachment 5588438


To die for!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

tealocean said:


> Your color is gorgeous!


Thank you !


----------



## lovevintagecoach

LadaZuri said:


> What a stunning blue!!!     Jelly!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## houseof999

Willis 18 in sunlight


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Willis 18 in sunlight
> View attachment 5589796



SO pretty — yellow perfection .


----------



## holiday123

Using my duffle today


----------



## elisabettaverde

I’m still holding on to my early 2000’s lurex pieces, including this Parker Op Art which still looks brand new. 
A little voice tells me it’s out of date, but I’m noticing certain trends coming back, so I’ll make an effort to wear this more.  And I paid good money for this and haven’t even worn it enough to recoup the price.


----------



## whateve

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5590061
> 
> I’m still holding on to my early 2000’s lurex pieces, including this Parker Op Art which still looks brand new.
> A little voice tells me it’s out of date, but I’m noticing certain trends coming back, so I’ll make an effort to wear this more.  And I paid good money for this and haven’t even worn it enough to recoup the price.


I've always thought this bag was so cute and I love the comfy straps on Parkers. Where did you get that adorable See's Candies doll?


----------



## elisabettaverde

whateve said:


> I've always thought this bag was so cute and I love the comfy straps on Parkers. Where did you get that adorable See's Candies doll?


One day I was feeling bad about all my 1970’s Barbies that had disappeared so I decided to search ebay for one to ease the pain. 
(DH cleaned out the garage finally and it had to be months later that I started wondering what happened to them).


----------



## whateve

elisabettaverde said:


> One day I was feeling bad about all my 1970’s Barbies that had disappeared so I decided to search ebay for one to ease the pain.
> (DH cleaned out the garage finally and it had to be months later that I started wondering what happened to them).


Aw, that's sad!


----------



## dhits77

Wore my latest acquisition, the Ruby satchel 25 in brown multi. Such a rich colour combo, it is just the right level of warmth and goes so well with my traditional Indonesian outfit!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Julia T. said:


> It’s been so long she kept in my closet for months. i tend to wear bags that more durable since pandemic. I think she needs some fresh air, so today i carry this beauty outside..
> 
> View attachment 5588438


Love everything you have here!
I have a similar charm,  and I love the black purse!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Willis 18 in sunlight
> View attachment 5589796


It's totally amazingly gorgeous!! Where is the cute scarf from?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Was _not _expecting to like this one but I was so wrong (oh well ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588843


It's gorgeous on its own,  but next to the wall, it's even more beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> It's totally amazingly gorgeous!! Where is the cute scarf from?


The scarf is also Coach! Just bought it recently from poshmark. Style info just in case:


----------



## Tygriss

@houseof999 the scarf is the perfect match! Now I'm inspired to find scarfs that match my bags again. (Any reason to shop really )


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous on its own,  but next to the wall, it's even more beautiful!



Thanks SSSSSM .  Wish I can say I was artistic enough  to have intentionally chosen this background wall — I was just killing time waiting outside for someone.  Thx though .


----------



## LadaZuri

Attending a 40th anniversary and wedding vow renewal at the beach yesterday! My gorgeous tangerine Geometric Clutch accentuated the orange flowers in the leggings perfectly. (Although the top looks gray, it is white).







Almost ready for my trip to Montreal tomorrow!
My carry-on will be the Bleeker 9306 and bag for the week this pretty camel Janice.


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSSM .  Wish I can say I was artistic enough  to have intentionally chosen this background wall — I was just killing time waiting outside for someone.  Thx though .


I enjoyed seeing your beautiful bag, and I can't believe I didn't see how gorgeous that taupe is until recent years!


----------



## houseof999

Coach originals Turnlock pouch


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> I enjoyed seeing your beautiful bag, and I can't believe I didn't see how gorgeous that taupe is until recent years!



Thanks TO .  Me too — never noticed or wanted this color until this year.


----------



## CoachMaven

Moved into my newest Ergo!


----------



## houseof999

Pulled this out of my rehab pile to see how I like using it.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Hope you’re not sick of my Chalk Cassie 19! I know I’m not.


----------



## Wendyann7

My coach Cassie 19 at work today ☺️


----------



## whateve

Rambler's Legacy


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with this red-orange girl   (looks more red here in the shade than earlier today in the sun)


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this red-orange girl   (looks more red here in the shade than earlier today in the sun)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593756


It's gorgeous with the fob!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this red-orange girl   (looks more red here in the shade than earlier today in the sun)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593756


  I asked in another thread if it was all red and new, but I have my answer now. It's beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I asked in another thread if it was all red and new, but I have my answer now. It's beautiful!





whateve said:


> It's gorgeous with the fob!



Thank you ladies


----------



## nyeredzi

JVSXOXO said:


> Hope you’re not sick of my Chalk Cassie 19! I know I’m not.
> View attachment 5593523


Never tired of seeing your Cassie. I love seeing people enjoy their bags!


----------



## JVSXOXO

nyeredzi said:


> Never tired of seeing your Cassie. I love seeing people enjoy their bags!


Aww thanks!  I feel the same way.


----------



## Tilis

houseof999 said:


> Coach originals Turnlock pouch
> View attachment 5591351


Love this lilac/violet color !!! What is the official name of the color please ?


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> Moved into my newest Ergo!
> 
> View attachment 5592914


Gorgeous color. Love the Ergo shape.


----------



## SEWDimples

JM Basquiat Famous Rogue 25. She is so cute and using the crossbody strap. Took it on a trip to outlet to pick up my Tom Wesselmann bag charms.


----------



## houseof999

Tilis said:


> Love this lilac/violet color !!! What is the official name of the color please ?


I can't find my tag.  I think @addictedhas one.  ATB did you keep yours?  If so can you confirm?  Or anyone else really.. the style number is 3010. Here's one on eBay but the tag is tucked in so its not visible.


----------



## CoachMaven

Had to give my white XL Ergo tote some love this weekend (older photo, but looks exactly the same):


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> I can't find my tag.  I think @addictedhas one.  ATB did you keep yours?  If so can you confirm?  Or anyone else really.. the style number is 3010. Here's one on eBay but the tag is tucked in so its not visible.


@Addicted to bags


----------



## houseof999

Saturday: 


Sunday:


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> @Addicted to bags


I still have mine, haven't even worn her yet. 

Edit: Unfortunately I already cut off the tag tho


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> I can't find my tag.  I think @addictedhas one.  ATB did you keep yours?  If so can you confirm?  Or anyone else really.. the style number is 3010. Here's one on eBay but the tag is tucked in so its not visible.


I thought it was called royal.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> @Addicted to bags





holiday123 said:


> I thought it was called royal.


I see the ebay description does say Royal Purple


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Hung out with @qwertie today! Very lucky to be within meeting distance of amazing TPF’ers! Green Gracie is mine, mahogany Prairie is hers :


----------



## hachi29

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Hung out with @qwertie today! Very lucky to be within meeting distance of amazing TPF’ers! Green Gracie is mine, mahogany Prairie is hers :
> View attachment 5595810


Major love the look for Gracie


----------



## SEWDimples

Carried JMB Famous Rogue 25 for the past few days. Went for BBQ dinner with my mom today. Love using crossbody strap.


----------



## LadaZuri

Waiting for my flight to Montreal last week with my black Bleeker 9306 and camel Janice 9950!


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this red-orange girl   (looks more red here in the shade than earlier today in the sun)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593756




So pretty


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty for church today.


----------



## nyeredzi

With Tali bucket bag again. Contrary to expectations, I prefer the solid red strap most days. But with this blank canvas outfit, today seemed like a good day to go with the fabric patterned one


----------



## RuedeNesle

nyeredzi said:


> With Tali bucket bag again. Contrary to expectations, I prefer the solid red strap most days. But with this blank canvas outfit, today seemed like a good day to go with the fabric patterned one
> 
> View attachment 5600318


  The bag and strap are beautiful! And they go well with your OOTD.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ruby keychain


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This beauty for church today.
> View attachment 5599081


Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Hung out with @qwertie today! Very lucky to be within meeting distance of amazing TPF’ers! Green Gracie is mine, mahogany Prairie is hers :
> View attachment 5595810


Beautiful bags
And how exciting!


----------



## nyeredzi

Sunshine mama said:


> Ruby keychain
> View attachment 5600463


Oh, so cute. Is there anything inside the tiny Ruby?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautiful bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, so cute. Is there anything inside the tiny Ruby?


Thank you. 
Today,  just a lipstick.


----------



## JVSXOXO

nyeredzi said:


> With Tali bucket bag again. Contrary to expectations, I prefer the solid red strap most days. But with this blank canvas outfit, today seemed like a good day to go with the fabric patterned one
> 
> View attachment 5600318


You look great! Sometimes it’s nice to let the bag be the star of the outfit.


----------



## houseof999

Monday


Tuesday: 


Today:


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Monday
> View attachment 5601266
> 
> Tuesday:
> View attachment 5601267
> 
> Today:
> View attachment 5601268


They are all so pretty! The first combination with the scarf takes my breath away.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> They are all so pretty! The first combination with the scarf takes my breath away.


I wish Coach would make pretty scarves like that again.  All their recent signature scarves all look the same in different colors.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Monday
> View attachment 5601266
> 
> Tuesday:
> View attachment 5601267
> 
> Today:
> View attachment 5601268



I wish I have this pretty Cassie too.


----------



## Iamminda

Waiitng for some fast food today


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I wish Coach would make pretty scarves like that again.  All their recent signature scarves all look the same in different colors.


That's why I'm hanging on to the ones I have even though I haven't used them in a long time.


----------



## Alexa5

This one


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> This one
> View attachment 5601963



This looks really good — I like the decorated hangtag too!   They did a great job


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> This looks really good — I like the decorated hangtag too!   They did a great job


Thanks!  This is actually a dinky style that came with all of the pins from several years ago.  The hangtag is different than the usual one on this bag--but the seller provided this one so it would have one on the bag--I love the one she chose!  I have seen this bag before, and liked it, and someone was selling theirs recently.  So this replaces a bag I returned


----------



## fufulynn

Scored this beauty for only $80! I currently have 2 Madison’s but one is a pillow and the other is smooth leather so I’m super excited to use this as my everyday bag!  

Can’t decide if I like the Madison or Parker better?


----------



## CoachMaven

In my oxblood Rogue with rivets this past week


----------



## Molly0

2012 Duffle.


----------



## Katinahat

Alexa5 said:


> This one
> View attachment 5601963


I love the leather link strap which looks like it should have come with it but I think is newer?


----------



## Katinahat

I love the tea rose on your bag @Iamminda !


----------



## Katinahat

fufulynn said:


> Scored this beauty for only $80! I currently have 2 Madison’s but one is a pillow and the other is smooth leather so I’m super excited to use this as my everyday bag!
> 
> Can’t decide if I like the Madison or Parker better?
> 
> View attachment 5603514


I don’t know the Parker but agree the Maddison is a brilliant bag. I had one and returned it as I found a better shade of pink but it was such a good size and so well structured.


----------



## Katinahat

houseof999 said:


> Monday
> View attachment 5601266
> 
> Tuesday:
> View attachment 5601267
> 
> Today:
> View attachment 5601268


All lovely but that RED is TDF!


----------



## Alexa5

Katinahat said:


> I love the leather link strap which looks like it should have come with it but I think is newer?


Yes, it is a strap I added to it.


----------



## IntheOcean

CoachMaven said:


> In my oxblood Rogue with rivets this past week
> 
> View attachment 5603543


Gorgeous Rogue!


----------



## reflection212

Wearing my small Coach purse that’s maybe 5 plus years old.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love to wear this while dressed up and casually.


----------



## CoachMaven

Molly0 said:


> 2012 Duffle.
> 
> View attachment 5603584


I love how these duffles from this collection have gotten soft and smooshy over time!


----------



## CoachMaven

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous Rogue!


Thank you, it’s one of my favorites!


----------



## Iamminda

Katinahat said:


> I love the tea rose on your bag @Iamminda !



Thank you K .


----------



## Molly0

CoachMaven said:


> I love how these duffles from this collection have gotten soft and smooshy over time!


I agree.  They sure have! I have a more vintage one (from 1995) but I prefer this one!  The leather is more “soft & soulful”.


----------



## Roro

So, I did like this more at 50% off than I did at full price.  Style CA129 the Tom Wesselmann Duffle 16.  All ready for a morning at the outlets with my daughter and granddaughter.  ETA:  from an outlet in CA--Milpitas.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

fufulynn said:


> Scored this beauty for only $80! I currently have 2 Madison’s but one is a pillow and the other is smooth leather so I’m super excited to use this as my everyday bag!
> 
> Can’t decide if I like the Madison or Parker better?
> 
> View attachment 5603514


That’s a great steal! Love it! I have the quilted version of this and love it.  It sucks that quilting styles keep getting updated because it makes me want the pillow Madison but I really feel wasteful doing so because it’s way too similar.  I will just have to lust after it


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> In my oxblood Rogue with rivets this past week
> 
> View attachment 5603543


One of my favorite Rogues.


----------



## SEWDimples

My small outlet Venturer 27 crossbody. So cut with car print. Also, carried my mini Willis 18 Wicker crossbody to my trip to the mall. Forgot to take a pic.


----------



## CoachMaven

SEWDimples said:


> One of my favorite Rogues.


Mine too!


----------



## CoachMaven

This matched my outfit today and the leather smell on this old lady is divine


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> Micro strawberry Rowan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439993


Queen of micro Rowans..


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> Queen of micro Rowans..


Hehehe. Thank you.


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Freshly rehabbed black vintage Coach 4020 Drawstring Small Sac with a tea rose cluster charm. Took it out for the first time today & I love it!


----------



## whateve

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Freshly rehabbed black vintage Coach 4020 Drawstring Small Sac with a tea rose cluster charm. Took it out for the first time today & I love it!
> View attachment 5605369


such a cute bag!


----------



## whateve

vintage retro stroll tote


----------



## VintageViv

LadaZuri said:


> Attending a 40th anniversary and wedding vow renewal at the beach yesterday! My gorgeous tangerine Geometric Clutch accentuated the orange flowers in the leggings perfectly. (Although the top looks gray, it is white).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590565
> 
> 
> 
> Almost ready for my trip to Montreal tomorrow!
> My carry-on will be the Bleeker 9306 and bag for the week this pretty camel Janice.
> View attachment 5590568


I have that same tote! It's a beast! I swear that bag will outlive me.


----------



## houseof999

Yesterday


----------



## holiday123

Cassie today


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> Cassie today
> 
> View attachment 5607129


That looks cool with that strap!


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> That looks cool with that strap!


Thank you. I bought the strap a while ago but never had the right bag to use it on until now.


----------



## CoachMaven

Tried this tote as a work bag and then strictly as a handbag….I’m liking it as a handbag best!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5607006



Love the pops of red with the tiger stripe print!


----------



## nyeredzi

houseof999 said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5607006


Very cool bag!


----------



## Roro

Vintage red Basic Bag heading out to a big church bazaar and white elephant.


----------



## JenJBS

One of my favorite bags for fall.


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> Vintage red Basic Bag heading out to a big church bazaar and white elephant.
> 
> View attachment 5607655


There is no prettier red than this!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> One of my favorite bags for fall.
> 
> View attachment 5608005



This is such a perfect Fall bag


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> One of my favorite bags for fall.
> 
> View attachment 5608005


Gorgeous color!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is such a perfect Fall bag


Thank you!   



whateve said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My mini Rowan keychain and coin purse together to the park.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My mini Rowan keychain and coin purse together to the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609038
> View attachment 5609039



So darn adorable especially with the pink in the first picture (gives me the BTP vibe).  Is this a new color?  I dont recall seeing this colorway.  Happy Monday SSSSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So darn adorable especially with the pink in the first picture (gives me the BTP vibe).  Is this a new color?  I dont recall seeing this colorway.  Happy Monday SSSSM


Thank you.  I painted it yellow.


----------



## baghabitz34

Moss green Tabby today


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My mini Rowan keychain and coin purse together to the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609038
> View attachment 5609039



Adorable!      So bright and cheerful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Adorable!      So bright and cheerful!


Thank you.  The two together really cheer me up.


----------



## TresGriffin

I’ve got my Hitch Crossbody and my Frank Clegg Classic Backpack in tow as I travel from LAX to SFO for a couple of days to visit family!

By the way, the new Delta SkyClub at LAX is amazing! Very modern and has a great outdoor patio and bar where you watch a good bit of the action happening at terminal 2!


----------



## houseof999

Recently carried


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Recently carried
> View attachment 5609864
> 
> View attachment 5609865



The purple one is adorable!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> The purple one is adorable!


Thank you! She's very cute indeed!


----------



## whateve

Collegiate bag. I didn't notice the verdigris until after I took the picture. The hardware has been polished since.


----------



## Teagaggle

Pillow Madison


----------



## Alexa5

I carried the Cars Dinky today and loved it so much....


----------



## whateve

Bleecker large flap


----------



## Tilis

whateve said:


> Bleecker large flap
> 
> View attachment 5613295


What a gorgeous bag and I love the pirate too  if he is supposed to be a pirate.


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> Bleecker large flap
> 
> View attachment 5613295


Arrrr, would ye be celebratin’ Talk Like a Pirate Day, September 19th?


----------



## whateve

Tilis said:


> What a gorgeous bag and I love the pirate too  if he is supposed to be a pirate.





nyeredzi said:


> Arrrr, would ye be celebratin’ Talk Like a Pirate Day, September 19th?


Thanks for reminding me! I'll be carrying it and have to remember my pirate lingo!

Yes, it is a pirate! He's got a pegleg. Thank you!


----------



## tealocean

nyeredzi said:


> Arrrr, would ye be celebratin’ Talk Like a Pirate Day, September 19th?


Thank you for mentioning it's talk like a pirate day. I'm going to have fun with this...with my boys. I would love to see someone funny enough to pull it off in public though! Lol!


----------



## Libertyg

I just began using this black Patricia Legacy 9951 bag. It holds a lot of “stuff”, it feels nice to the touch. There are a few places I would like to touch up but I couldn’t wait to use.


----------



## SEWDimples

Good Evening everyone. Late post, but I want to share my bag and shoes that I wore yesterday. My mom celebrated her 95th birthday. We did not do anything special, but spent the whole day enjoying this southern weather. Brunch, mall and dinner.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening everyone. Late post, but I want to share my bag and shoes that I wore yesterday. My mom celebrated her 95th birthday. We did not do anything special, but spent the whole day enjoying this southern weather. Brunch, mall and dinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614023


Happy Birthday to your mom! It's wonderful you got to spend time together. I love your purse and shoes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening everyone. Late post, but I want to share my bag and shoes that I wore yesterday. My mom celebrated her 95th birthday. We did not do anything special, but spent the whole day enjoying this southern weather. Brunch, mall and dinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614023


Wow! Happy birthday to your beautiful mom! And I LOVE your bag.


----------



## LadaZuri

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening everyone. Late post, but I want to share my bag and shoes that I wore yesterday. My mom celebrated her 95th birthday. We did not do anything special, but spent the whole day enjoying this southern weather. Brunch, mall and dinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614023



Belated Happy Birthday to your Mum!   Your bag and shoes were perfect for the special occasion!!!

When I am an old woman I shall wear purple.   And I do!


----------



## baghabitz34

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening everyone. Late post, but I want to share my bag and shoes that I wore yesterday. My mom celebrated her 95th birthday. We did not do anything special, but spent the whole day enjoying this southern weather. Brunch, mall and dinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614023


Happy Belated Birthday to your beautiful mom


----------



## nyeredzi

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening everyone. Late post, but I want to share my bag and shoes that I wore yesterday. My mom celebrated her 95th birthday. We did not do anything special, but spent the whole day enjoying this southern weather. Brunch, mall and dinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614023


95, that is beautiful! Happy birthday to her, and happy to hear you guys enjoyed it in beautiful weather.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening everyone. Late post, but I want to share my bag and shoes that I wore yesterday. My mom celebrated her 95th birthday. We did not do anything special, but spent the whole day enjoying this southern weather. Brunch, mall and dinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614023


Happy Birthday to your mom!


----------



## baghabitz34

Using the lovely Kaffe Tabby today


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening everyone. Late post, but I want to share my bag and shoes that I wore yesterday. My mom celebrated her 95th birthday. We did not do anything special, but spent the whole day enjoying this southern weather. Brunch, mall and dinner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614023


Happy Birthday to your mom! I love your metallic purple! It sounded like a great day!


----------



## houseof999

Been carrying this Academy bags for almost a week now.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Been carrying this Academy bags for almost a week now.
> View attachment 5614881


Does that really say jalope? I've heard of a jackalope. When I google, jalope I get something naughty!


----------



## fayden

I'm obsessed!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Does that really say jalope? I've heard of a jackalope. When I google, jalope I get something naughty!


Lol that's funny!   I never Googled it. I know coach released some mythical creatures.  It never occurred to me to look it up.  The pic definitely represents a Jackalope! Mine is a sample bag and I think this spelling error just made it even more unique! I didn't get anything naughty by the suggested Google results did show Jalop being used as a naughty word!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Lol that's funny!   I never Googled it. I know coach released some mythical creatures.  It never occurred to me to look it up.  The pic definitely represents a Jackalope! Mine is a sample bag and I think this spelling error just made it even more unique! I didn't get anything naughty by the suggested Google results did show Jalop being used as a naughty word!
> View attachment 5615227


lol!


----------



## Lake Effect

fayden said:


> I'm obsessed!
> 
> View attachment 5615226


That is some very clever styling!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Collegiate bag. I didn't notice the verdigris until after I took the picture. The hardware has been polished since.
> 
> View attachment 5611973


In the process of rehabbing last summer, I gave a the hardware on several  bags a more thorough cleaning and polishing. I need to start going through my collection and get busy polishing! 
Cute bag!


----------



## Lake Effect

Libertyg said:


> I just began using this black Patricia Legacy 9951 bag. It holds a lot of “stuff”, it feels nice to the touch. There are a few places I would like to touch up but I couldn’t wait to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613746


I get it. The leather on my black one is especially soft. Back in the day, haha and by that I mean preCOVID, when I went to office and often satellite offices all week, I loved that my Patti’s are great for tucking one more thing into as I was walking out the door.


----------



## SEWDimples

baghabitz34 said:


> Using the lovely Kaffe Tabby today
> View attachment 5614720


Love this collection. This bag looks so much better than my plain black. 


houseof999 said:


> Been carrying this Academy bags for almost a week now.
> View attachment 5614881


Cute. Love the color combo and details. Love sample bags.


fayden said:


> I'm obsessed!
> 
> View attachment 5615226


Love the Coachies. The blue one I wanted was so expensive.


----------



## Teagaggle

Bandit 20 with my own nylon crossbody strap. Love!


----------



## nyeredzi

Teagaggle said:


> Bandit 20 with my own nylon crossbody strap. Love!
> View attachment 5615517


Very sleek!


----------



## Narnanz

This lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

First day of Fall in this one


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> First day of Fall in this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615559


That's got fall written all over it! Gorgeous!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> First day of Fall in this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615559


Love the colour of your beautiful bag and your tearose charm! They look fantastic together!!


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> First day of Fall in this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615559


Love it!  The charm is so nice too!


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> That's got fall written all over it! Gorgeous!






musiclover said:


> Love the colour of your beautiful bag and your tearose charm! They look fantastic together!!





Alexa5 said:


> Love it!  The charm is so nice too!



Thanks ladies .  Been waiting all summer to use this combo


----------



## nyeredzi

My Swagger's debut to the world


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> First day of Fall in this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615559


Lovely fall look! This is beautiful with the charm!


----------



## IntheOcean

nyeredzi said:


> My Swagger's debut to the world
> 
> View attachment 5615791


Such a fun bag! Love all those studs


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Does that really say jalope? I've heard of a jackalope. When I google, jalope I get something naughty!




You need to take a road trip through the desert Southwest some time, those critters are all over the place! In some areas like West Texas and southern New Mexico jackalopes can actually block the roads during mating season.
.

.

.














Sorry, Whateve, I just couldn't resist. 

There's even one in the Smithsonian:








						The world’s scariest rabbit lurks within the Smithsonian’s collection
					

Among the bats, rats, and other ferocious animals that lie within the storage drawers of the mammal collection, an unusual freak of nature can be found.




					www.si.edu


----------



## nyeredzi

IntheOcean said:


> Such a fun bag! Love all those studs


Thank you! I totally agree, this bag has a lot going on in the funnest way.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Bandit 20 with my own nylon crossbody strap. Love!
> View attachment 5615517


So it's a keeper? I haven't had a chance to use since I'm out of town, but already decided I was keeping due to quality alone. Did all of these really sell out? Wow


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> So it's a keeper? I haven't had a chance to use since I'm out of town, but already decided I was keeping due to quality alone. Did all of these really sell out? Wow


I'm definitely keeping this one. It's much easier to open than the all leather one. Work has been so crazy I haven't had a chance to really inspect the black. I'm surprised it's so limited.


----------



## whateve

Hyacinth said:


> You need to take a road trip through the desert Southwest some time, those critters are all over the place! In some areas like West Texas and southern New Mexico jackalopes can actually block the roads during mating season.
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Whateve, I just couldn't resist.
> 
> There's even one in the Smithsonian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world’s scariest rabbit lurks within the Smithsonian’s collection
> 
> 
> Among the bats, rats, and other ferocious animals that lie within the storage drawers of the mammal collection, an unusual freak of nature can be found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.si.edu


How odd, we drove through New Mexico and Texas in June and didn't see one!


----------



## whateve

Happy to be back in this favorite after a summer with no black bags.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> How odd, we drove through New Mexico and Texas in June and didn't see one!



That's because *April* is jackalope mating season. It's too bloody hot to be making baby jackalopes in the desert in June. They may be horny but they're not crazy.


----------



## Winterfell5

whateve said:


> Happy to be back in this favorite after a summer with no black bags.
> 
> View attachment 5616438


Twins on this Dakota.  One of my all time favorite bags!  The leather is so gorgeous!


----------



## Lake Effect

Hi everyone, fall has hit NJ! In my Berk Zip. And behind it is my BT Oliver, that I was in earlier in the week.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Playing around with my new Ruby 18.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Playing around with my new Ruby 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617374
> View attachment 5617375


I love the pearls on your tiny Ruby!  Your Rubys are so cute together!  I have the Ruby 25 in black and she is a gorgeous bag, too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I love the pearls on your tiny Ruby!  Your Rubys are so cute together!  I have the Ruby 25 in black and she is a gorgeous bag, too!


Thank you!
I was playing around with the straps,  and the pearl strap was the perfect length for me 
And I adore your black Ruby 25.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I was playing around with the straps,  and the pearl strap was the perfect length for me
> And I adore your black Ruby 25.


I bought the pink tearose charm for my black Ruby which looks nice but I do love your and @Iamminda ‘s pearl details on your bags.  The pearls are just so elegant.


----------



## kysayshi

Sporting my Mickey and ***NEW*** Recycled Resin strap today


----------



## Sunshine mama

kysayshi said:


> Sporting my Mickey and ***NEW*** Recycled Resin strap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617448


Love them together!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Playing around with my new Ruby 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617374
> View attachment 5617375



The baby and Mama Ruby are so adorable .  And to add pearls to them too, it’s just cuteness overload .  I so wish I can make the big one work for me because I love this cute duo so much.  Thanks for sharing these pretty pics!


----------



## whateve

Winterfell5 said:


> Twins on this Dakota.  One of my all time favorite bags!  The leather is so gorgeous!


Hi twin! It's one of my all time favorites too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mini Rowan keychain


----------



## houseof999

Yesterday.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Yesterday.
> View attachment 5618247


The dog matches perfectly! Is this a 17?


----------



## houseof999

Today


whateve said:


> The dog matches perfectly! Is this a 17?


Yes it is! Vermillion. So glad I got this! It's perfect for fall!


----------



## houseof999

Lunch date with DH: Troupe 16 in lilac berry with my KF hoodie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Yesterday.
> View attachment 5618247


I LOVE LOVE THIS!!!
I will be copying this monotone  look! TIA!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Lunch date with DH: Troupe 16 in lilac berry with my KF hoodie.
> View attachment 5618249


Love this too!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Lunch date with DH: Troupe 16 in lilac berry with my KF hoodie.
> View attachment 5618249


Beautiful combo! I can't believe it is cool enough to wear the hoodie already.  Our highs are still in the high 90s.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Beautiful combo! I can't believe it is cool enough to wear the hoodie already.  Our highs are still in the high 90s.


Yeah it was literally 94 on Sept 21 and 68 the next day on the first day of fall.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Yeah it was literally 94 on Sept 21 and 68 the next day on the first day of fall.


Nice!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Mini Rowan keychain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618071


Cuteness overload!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Yesterday.
> View attachment 5618247






houseof999 said:


> Lunch date with DH: Troupe 16 in lilac berry with my KF hoodie.
> View attachment 5618249



Love both of these House .  That dog is a perfect color match — is it from the same season as your bag?   The lilac berry is so pretty — hope you had a great lunch date


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Mini Rowan keychain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618071


Pretty in pink!  I love all of this loveliness!  The gold chain sets it off beautifully.


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Lunch date with DH: Troupe 16 in lilac berry with my KF hoodie.
> View attachment 5618249


I love the lilac colour! It’s so beautiful.


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Yesterday.
> View attachment 5618247


House, what Rogue is this one?  And what colour is it?  I have a Rogue in saddle and was wondering if this was the same. Yours seems a little brighter than mine. It feels autumnal which I love.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Pretty in pink!  I love all of this loveliness!  The gold chain sets it off beautifully.


Thank you. 
That's music to my ears!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Cuteness overload!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## houseof999

musiclover said:


> House, what Rogue is this one?  And what colour is it?  I have a Rogue in saddle and was wondering if this was the same. Yours seems a little brighter than mine. It feels autumnal which I love.


Rogue 17 in Vermillion.


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Love both of these House .  That dog is a perfect color match — is it from the same season as your bag?   The lilac berry is so pretty — hope you had a great lunch date


Thank you! I want to say that they are but I think they are from the same year but different season (?)  The dog is an ornament that was released for holiday season along with rexy, heart etc.


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Rogue 17 in Vermillion.


Thank you, house! The Vermillion colour is absolutely gorgeous!  My smallest Rogue is a 25 but I’ll have to check out the smaller ones. She’s a cutie!


----------



## Narnanz

The leather on this is fabulous.


----------



## kistae

Starting my morning right!


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> Bleecker large flap
> 
> View attachment 5613295


This inspires me to bring my wine colored one like this out!


----------



## CoachMaven

Libertyg said:


> I just began using this black Patricia Legacy 9951 bag. It holds a lot of “stuff”, it feels nice to the touch. There are a few places I would like to touch up but I couldn’t wait to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613746


These are a great style, enjoy!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tabby 18


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> This inspires me to bring my wine colored one like this out!


That's what I carried today! I'm trying to decide which one I like better.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> That's what I carried today! I'm trying to decide which one I like better.
> 
> View attachment 5619834


This is such a gorgeous bag with all of that beautiful brass hardware. Your tearose charm looks amazing with it!  Definitely sigh worthy.


----------



## JenJBS

Arrived yesterday. Couldn't resist carrying it today.


----------



## Libertyg

Sunshine mama said:


> Playing around with my new Ruby 18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617374
> View attachment 5617375


Oh my, the tiny matching bag is adorable.


----------



## Libertyg

Iamminda said:


> First day of Fall in this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615559


Very nice ensemble.


----------



## Libertyg

Lake Effect said:


> In the process of rehabbing last summer, I gave a the hardware on several  bags a more thorough cleaning and polishing. I need to start going through my collection and get busy polishing!
> Cute bag!


Handsome bag.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Arrived yesterday. Couldn't resist carrying it today.
> 
> View attachment 5620400



So cute .  A purrfect bag for a cat-lover. Enjoy


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> So cute .  A purrfect bag for a cat-lover. Enjoy


Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

Red apple mini barrel


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> This is such a gorgeous bag with all of that beautiful brass hardware. Your tearose charm looks amazing with it!  Definitely sigh worthy.


Thank you!


----------



## kitkat112

My new favorite bag #catlover


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Red apple mini barrel
> 
> View attachment 5620575


 Beautiful red!


----------



## Teagaggle

Bandit 20 traveling with me today.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Red apple mini barrel
> 
> View attachment 5620575



Love it!


----------



## houseof999

Day two because you know.. an apple a day.. plus I decorated it.  Ideally I would use an apple charm but I don't have such tiny apples.


----------



## tealocean

JenJBS said:


> Arrived yesterday. Couldn't resist carrying it today.
> 
> View attachment 5620400


This is adorable! Enjoy!


----------



## tealocean

kitkat112 said:


> My new favorite bag #catlover
> 
> View attachment 5620708


So sweet! I love the kittens playing!


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> This is adorable! Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Red apple mini barrel
> 
> View attachment 5620575


I'm so jealous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A happy camper tagging along.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm so jealous!


Did you miss it when it was available?


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Did you miss it when it was available?


I bought one but it was really wonky! So I've returned it and then it was sold out.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Sheridan Marietta


----------



## pammbw

houseof999 said:


> Day two because you know.. an apple a day.. plus I decorated it.  Ideally I would use an apple charm but I don't have such tiny apples.
> 
> View attachment 5620973


That bag is just stunning!


----------



## Hoku44

Maiden voyage!


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> Maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 5621972


Gorgeous!


----------



## Yrelle

I kept running my hand through while carrying it.  The leather is so smooth and squishy!


----------



## LadaZuri

Hoku44 said:


> Maiden voyage!
> 
> View attachment 5621972



LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Sunshine mama

Happy hacked Parker with a hacked strap.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy hacked Parker with a hacked strap.
> View attachment 5622374


Love the tearose turnlock and beautiful chain accent!


----------



## Hoku44

whateve said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy hacked Parker with a hacked strap.
> View attachment 5622374



So pretty SSSSSM .  I love this one so much .  I wished I had known back then when this came out that I would eventually start carrying small bags like this — the one that got away.


----------



## Hoku44

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy hacked Parker with a hacked strap.
> View attachment 5622374


I am completely enthralled with this bag.. I'm not familiar with this style so please forgive me if my questions are dumb.. Does the chain and tea rose turn lock come with the bag?

EDIT.. I didn't see your "hacked Parker and hacked strap".. 

Doh!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hoku44 said:


> I am completely enthralled with this bag.. I'm not familiar with this style so please forgive me if my questions are dumb.. Does the chain and tea rose turn lock come with the bag?
> 
> EDIT.. I didn't see your "hacked Parker and hacked strap"..
> 
> Doh!


Hello there.  Thank you for liking the bag.
I took the original chain and leather strap off and attached the large O push rings through the existing holes, and then added a Coach leather strap( I took the hardware off the strap).
I also added a chain to jazz up the bag a bit.
I also added the feet to the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty SSSSSM .  I love this one so much .  I wished I had known back then when this came out that I would eventually start carrying small bags like this — the one that got away.


Thank you IMMMMM. It's funny you call this a small bag, LOL. I don't carry it much because I think it's too big.


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> So pretty SSSSSM .  I love this one so much .  I wished I had known back then when this came out that I would eventually start carrying small bags like this — the one that got away.


Oh but you are not safe...there are lots of these types of things NWT on the reseller market!  lol


----------



## Alexa5

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello there.  Thank you for liking the bag.
> I took the original chain and leather strap off and attached the large O push rings through the existing holes, and then added a Coach leather strap( I took the hardware off the strap).
> I also added a chain to jazz up the bag a bit.
> I also added the feet to the bag.


That was brilliant!  I took the chain off of a KF troupe crossbody once because I hated the chain straps so much!  I love the idea to put the O rings on like that!  Glad to know I am not the only one taking such risks


----------



## Hoku44

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello there.  Thank you for liking the bag.
> I took the original chain and leather strap off and attached the large O push rings through the existing holes, and then added a Coach leather strap( I took the hardware off the strap).
> I also added a chain to jazz up the bag a bit.
> I also added the feet to the bag.


Thanks for the explanation! Your work/idea/vision is very creative and beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hoku44 said:


> Thanks for the explanation! Your work/idea/vision is very creative and beautiful! I love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alexa5 said:


> That was brilliant!  I took the chain off of a KF troupe crossbody once because I hated the chain straps so much!  I love the idea to put the O rings on like that!  Glad to know I am not the only one taking such risks


Thank you!
No risk,  no gain.


----------



## baghabitz34

houseof999 said:


> Lunch date with DH: Troupe 16 in lilac berry with my KF hoodie.
> View attachment 5618249


That lilac berry color is gorgeous!


----------



## baghabitz34

Used my Lora Bucket this weekend.


Took DS to a farm this weekend. Went on a wagon ride, saw some animals & brought home some cider & donuts.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy hacked Parker with a hacked strap.
> View attachment 5622374


 You hacked the heck out of it, and it looks !


----------



## nyeredzi

baghabitz34 said:


> Used my Lora Bucket this weekend.
> View attachment 5623412
> 
> Took DS to a farm this weekend. Went on a wagon ride, saw some animals & brought home some cider & donuts.


Sounds absolutely delightful! I wanted to do the same with my kids, but it was wet and dreary where I am. I hope this weekend to get to. My mother, when she visited, was super impressed with the warm apple cider donuts they sold there. So soft, with cinnamon. I love the staging of your bag, too. It's like "spot the bag", among similarly sized and colored pumpkins, super cute.


----------



## Iamminda

baghabitz34 said:


> Used my Lora Bucket this weekend.
> View attachment 5623412
> 
> Took DS to a farm this weekend. Went on a wagon ride, saw some animals & brought home some cider & donuts.



Such a pretty and festive picture


----------



## whateve

Snoopy


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> You hacked the heck out of it, and it looks !


Heck yeah! Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Snoopy
> 
> View attachment 5623583


This is such a happy bag!


----------



## baghabitz34

nyeredzi said:


> Sounds absolutely delightful! I wanted to do the same with my kids, but it was wet and dreary where I am. I hope this weekend to get to. My mother, when she visited, was super impressed with the warm apple cider donuts they sold there. So soft, with cinnamon. I love the staging of your bag, too. It's like "spot the bag", among similarly sized and colored pumpkins, super cute.


Thanks!
The weather was the reason we went this weekend. It was 70F/21C, sunny, and a little breezy. Last year we didn’t go until the end of October & it was drastically colder.
Hopefully the weather cooperates & you can go soon.


----------



## SEWDimples

kysayshi said:


> Sporting my Mickey and ***NEW*** Recycled Resin strap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617448


Cute with that resin strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> Used my Lora Bucket this weekend.
> View attachment 5623412
> 
> Took DS to a farm this weekend. Went on a wagon ride, saw some animals & brought home some cider & donuts.


Your bag matches beautifully and perfectly with the pumpkins!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD sent me a picture of her new bag I got her next to the cake she made for one of her friends.


----------



## SandraElle

Dark Denim Rogue 36 w/ custom rivets & whip stitching.


----------



## SEWDimples

SandraElle said:


> Dark Denim Rogue 36 w/ custom rivets & whip stitching.
> 
> View attachment 5624114


So beautiful! Love the customization.


----------



## SandraElle

SEWDimples said:


> So beautiful! Love the customization.


Thank you @SEWDimples. Me, too. I love the subtle customization designed by the original owner. I feel lucky to now own it.


----------



## houseof999

KF Troupe


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> KF Troupe
> View attachment 5624308


The bag that got away. This bag and the black leather Marleigh are my favorites from the collection.


----------



## Iamminda

Today .  And No, I didn’t get any ice cream , got to save my calories for donuts.


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Today .  And No, I didn’t get any ice cream , got to save my calories for donuts.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624355


Love this color. It would look perfect with my butterfly shirt strap.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SandraElle said:


> Dark Denim Rogue 36 w/ custom rivets & whip stitching.
> 
> View attachment 5624114


This is so beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Love this color. It would look perfect with my butterfly shirt strap.



Thanks .  I hope to see your butterfly strap at some point.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Today .  And No, I didn’t get any ice cream , got to save my calories for donuts.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624355



Love the color combo of the twilly and bag!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Love the color combo of the twilly and bag!



Thank you Jen .  I really have no idea when/why I bought this fuschia scarf or belt  but it works with this bag.


----------



## SandraElle

Luvpurplepurses said:


> This is so beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

At the dentist. My bags are comforting me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> At the dentist. My bags are comforting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625561


A good  for your beautiful bags! A bad  for the Dentist office! I hope your bags are comforting you. Here's a  from me.
I hope all is well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> A good  for your beautiful bags! A bad  for the Dentist office! I hope your bags are comforting you. Here's a  from me.
> I hope all is well!


Thank you.  It was just a routine cleaning LOL. It always scares me.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> At the dentist. My bags are comforting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625561



Love this cute Mama/Baby duo .  I think Coach should make a baby version of every bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this cute Mama/Baby duo .  I think Coach should make a baby version of every bag!


Thank you  .  But that would be dangerous!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Went to hangout with @Birdie13 today! From left to right: burgundy crescent is hers, the mahogany courier is mine & the burgundy stewardess is hers too that I rehabbed & finally got to give to her .


----------



## pammbw

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Went to hangout with @Birdie13 today! From left to right: burgundy crescent is hers, the mahogany courier is mine & the burgundy stewardess is hers too that I rehabbed & finally got to give to her .
> View attachment 5625997


So much gorgeousness!


----------



## nyeredzi

Sunshine mama said:


> At the dentist. My bags are comforting me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625561


I only gave you a sad reaction for the dentist, not the bags, which are cute. I hope it ended up not too traumatic

Oh wait, I saw later it was just a routine cleaning. Whew! I had an implant this year so sensitive to all mentions of the dentist


----------



## nyeredzi

This was the other day at kids gymnastics class. Why I can't really use the widdle bags. Mine need to carry toys


----------



## Alexa5

Tabitha with rivets!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Tabitha with rivets!
> 
> View attachment 5626843



This one is SO gorgeous — major love for this one


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> This one is SO gorgeous — major love for this one


Thank you!  I am really loving it too!  Such a fun little bag, and the TS 17s are so easy to carry...very lightweight and they have that soft leather like the old Dakota bags.


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Tabitha with rivets!
> 
> View attachment 5626843


Stunning Tabitha!! I like the flowers they chose on the tassel too!


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> Tabitha with rivets!
> 
> View attachment 5626843


I love this!


----------



## whateve

Emery


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> Emery
> 
> View attachment 5627016


The flower is so pretty!


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> The flower is so pretty!


Thank you! Coach made 4 flowers in this collection. They were hard to find.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My new to me Prairie Rivet Rogue 25.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> Emery
> 
> View attachment 5627016


Perfect charm for that bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Emery
> 
> View attachment 5627016


Beautiful! What does the back of the flower charm look like?


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! What does the back of the flower charm look like?





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Perfect charm for that bag!






Thank you!

Here's a bonus picture of the set of 4.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5627733
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Here's a bonus picture of the set of 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627735


Thank you! Even the back is pretty!


----------



## CoachMaven

Luvpurplepurses said:


> My new to me Prairie Rivet Rogue 25.
> 
> View attachment 5627574


I have this Rogue as well, it’s such a stunning bag!


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5384089
> View attachment 5384091
> 
> This beautiful, new to me,  vintage Shopping Bag style tote has more or less sat unused in someone's climate controlled closet since  circa 1980! It's like someone let me into to the Coach Archives and pick a bag  I decided this bag needs to be out and about! It went to the office!
> 
> View attachment 5384097
> 
> And you can see I have figured how out how to edit on my phone!


Hey Lake...I got the small one of these coming...at least I think it is
@VintageEnthusiast  told me what it was but I have a memory like a sieve.


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Hey Lake...I got the small one of these coming...at least I think it is
> @VintageEnthusiast  told me what it was but I have a memory like a sieve.
> 
> View attachment 5627882


Shopping Bag, small! This is it?!


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Hey Lake...I got the small one of these coming...at least I think it is
> @VintageEnthusiast  told me what it was but I have a memory like a sieve.
> 
> View attachment 5627882





Lake Effect said:


> Shopping Bag, small! This is it?!


I am dialing that back , it may be the large. The larger of these 2 styles is def listed in the old paper catalogs in the Catalog thread in the Ref forum, with measurements.


----------



## katpeony

Vintage Madison Sutton in Garnet…


----------



## Lake Effect

Vintage Shoulder Bag in rust. It's such a rich pigmented color. This was an early rehab find. So glad I didn't screw it up!


----------



## whateve

Legacy emerald.


----------



## pammbw

katpeony said:


> Vintage Madison Sutton in Garnet…
> 
> View attachment 5628324


Ooh that is stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Legacy emerald.
> 
> View attachment 5628351


Does the green look just like this picture?
It's really pretty!!!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Does the green look just like this picture?
> It's a really pretty!!!


Yes it does; maybe a little prettier IRL! Thank you!


----------



## tannedsilk

whateve said:


> Legacy emerald.
> 
> View attachment 5628351


All time fave!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Went to hangout with @Birdie13 today! From left to right: burgundy crescent is hers, the mahogany courier is mine & the burgundy stewardess is hers too that I rehabbed & finally got to give to her .
> View attachment 5625997


Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Took my rust shoulder bag (bag twins @Lake Effect ) for a hike this morning. I love how this pic turned out! Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Canadians


----------



## laurenrr

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Took my rust shoulder bag (bag twins @Lake Effect ) for a hike this morning. I love how this pic turned out! Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Canadians
> View attachment 5629035


Gorgeous picture. Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Took my rust shoulder bag (bag twins @Lake Effect ) for a hike this morning. I love how this pic turned out! Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Canadians
> View attachment 5629035


Wow your bag seems to be from the same glorious dye lot! Enjoy.


----------



## LadaZuri

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Took my rust shoulder bag (bag twins @Lake Effect ) for a hike this morning. I love how this pic turned out! Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Canadians
> View attachment 5629035



Absolutely SPECTACULAR!!!! 

Happy Thanksgiving, All!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MSB


----------



## houseof999

Melody


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MSB
> 
> View attachment 5629324


Love that smooshy leather Madisons.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Took my rust shoulder bag (bag twins @Lake Effect ) for a hike this morning. I love how this pic turned out! Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Canadians
> View attachment 5629035


Beautiful picture! We recently returned from a 10 cruise Canada/New England cruise starting in Quebec City. The parts of Canada we saw we just so beautiful! Especially Saguenay and PEI!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Love that smooshy leather Madisons.


Madison RULES


----------



## Sunshine mama

Daisies and Ruby!


----------



## whateve

Flowers!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful picture! We recently returned from a 10 cruise Canada/New England cruise starting in Quebec City. The parts of Canada we saw we just so beautiful! Especially Saguenay and PEI!



Thank you! I live in the Niagara region, there are many beautiful hiking trails around here. The one in my picture connects to Niagara Falls . Your cruise sounds lovely, PEI is on my travel bucket list!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Flowers!
> 
> View attachment 5629873


I love this pattern so much and wish I had a bag in it. I have a shoulder strap though, which looks great with my black tearose Rogue.


----------



## STACEY SHAVER

whateve said:


> Legacy emerald.
> 
> View attachment 5628351


Love this bag, color is gorgeous.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> I love this pattern so much and wish I had a bag in it. I have a shoulder strap though, which looks great with my black tearose Rogue.


Thank you! I love the print too.


----------



## whateve

STACEY SHAVER said:


> Love this bag, color is gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Thank you! I live in the Niagara region, there are many beautiful hiking trails around here. The one in my picture connects to Niagara Falls . Your cruise sounds lovely, PEI is on my travel bucket list!


Oh lucky you! Especially in the fall! 
I've been to the Canada side several times in the summer, in the spring, and one time in the winter, but never in the fall! I bet it's beautiful!


----------



## pammbw

Convertible Clutch today


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh lucky you! Especially in the fall!
> I've been to the Canada side several times in the summer, in the spring, and one time in the winter, but never in the fall! I bet it's beautiful!



Fall is definitely the most beautiful time to go, although I rarely go to the actual falls. I’ve become accustomed to them from living here for so long!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Flowers!
> 
> View attachment 5629873


Sweet flowers and charm! These are so pretty!


----------



## houseof999

This cutie


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> This cutie
> View attachment 5630423


I love seeing this one!
So cheery!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Oopsy...wrong place!


----------



## musiclover

Just my Madison Sophia (2010) in smooth black leather with a little tearose. I love this bag so much still wig it’s beautiful red lining.  It was my first leather bag from a Coach retail store.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> View attachment 5630548
> 
> Just my Madison Sophia (2010) in smooth black leather with a little tearose. I love this bag so much still wig it’s beautiful red lining.  It was my first leather bag from a Coach retail store.



The red lining must make this bag even more beautiful and special


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> The red lining must make this bag even more beautiful and special


I loved the beautiful linings in Madisons.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> This cutie
> View attachment 5630423


Excellent bag for October!  




musiclover said:


> View attachment 5630548
> 
> Just my Madison Sophia (2010) in smooth black leather with a little tearose. I love this bag so much still wig it’s beautiful red lining.  It was my first leather bag from a Coach retail store.


Love the Madison Sophia style!     I was your Bag Twin, but now my cousin is - you know I love her if I gave her my Madison Sophia!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> The red lining must make this bag even more beautiful and special


The coloured linings really drew me into Coach bags. I loved how they looked on the outside and had the inside colour and organization. Even now if there’s not good organization in the inside (pockets and hopefully with a zipper) it is a deterrent to purchasing. 

A couple of my other Madison handbags have purple lining which is thrilling to see when I open the bag.


----------



## musiclover

JenJBS said:


> Excellent bag for October!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Madison Sophia style!     I was your Bag Twin, but now my cousin is - you know I love her if I gave her my Madison Sophia!


Oh yes, that is definitely real love!  You are a wonderful cousin!


----------



## JenJBS

musiclover said:


> Oh yes, that is definitely real love!  You are a wonderful cousin!



Thanks!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

musiclover said:


> View attachment 5630548
> 
> Just my Madison Sophia (2010) in smooth black leather with a little tearose. I love this bag so much still wig it’s beautiful red lining.  It was my first leather bag from a Coach retail store.


The Madison's have the prettiest linings! Twins on the charm, that is one of my most favorite charms.


----------



## musiclover

Luvpurplepurses said:


> The Madison's have the prettiest linings! Twins on the charm, that is one of my most favorite charms.


I wish I had a few more of my Madison bags but it was impossible to keep them all with new bags constantly arriving (thinking about my four beloved Rogues). 

For the Madison line that I have left, I’ve got two Sophias, one gathered leather small bag (a great evening bag) and a wristlet, all in black.  I still love them all!


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> View attachment 5630548
> 
> Just my Madison Sophia (2010) in smooth black leather with a little tearose. I love this bag so much still wig it’s beautiful red lining.  It was my first leather bag from a Coach retail store.


Beautiful Sophia! I love her flower charm! The colors are so happy looking. Oh I can just picture the red lining and the purples you wrote about in the next post! I would love to see some "peeks in my bag" to see the linings especially to see the purple you love.


----------



## Narnanz

.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

musiclover said:


> I wish I had a few more of my Madison bags but it was impossible to keep them all with new bags constantly arriving (thinking about my four beloved Rogues).
> 
> For the Madison line that I have left, I’ve got two Sophias, one gathered leather small bag (a great evening bag) and a wristlet, all in black.  I still love them all!


I totally understand. I have 3 Madison Juliettes downsized from 6. They do still make me smile when I carry them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 5631110


My gosh! Gorgeous leather!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This DD(Dynamic Duo)


----------



## CouncillorMissNugent

I started carrying this trio last night:  my 4082 and 9832 in British Tan, and obviously the rose gold bag is not Coach (it's a Lele Sadoughi Everything Pouch; I thought the shiny pop of color was fun).

I was pleasantly surprised by the 9832.  I had it in my head it was, well, a bit smaller.  It's huge!  About 10×5.5×2 inches.  The dimensions were provided, but my brain just filled in something different.  It does fit beautifully in the 4082, along with what I think of as the shiny space bag (it reminds me of an astronaut's suit, somehow).  

There is also room for an additional fairly large makeup bag.  Pop my phone and key fob in the zippered side pocket, snap closed (it actually doesn't look over-packed), and I'm good to go.

The capacity of the 4082 is truly mighty.

I am running into one problem, though.  I kinda thought this might happen.  My shoulders are sloped.  The bag just wants to slide down, empty or not; I have to keep adjusting it upward, or keep my shoulder a bit hiked so it doesn't slide.

Is there something I could adhere to the inside center of the straps, or one of the straps, to create a little bit of friction\prevent the worst of the sliding?  The best I'm coming up with is possibly cutting to size something you might stick on the bottom of a shoe.  Any help appreciated!


----------



## Sunshine mama

CouncillorMissNugent said:


> I started carrying this trio last night:  my 4082 and 9832 in British Tan, and obviously the rose gold bag is not Coach (it's a Lele Sadoughi Everything Pouch; I thought the shiny pop of color was fun).
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised by the 9832.  I had it in my head it was, well, a bit smaller.  It's huge!  About 10×5.5×2 inches.  The dimensions were provided, but my brain just filled in something different.  It does fit beautifully in the 4082, along with what I think of as the shiny space bag (it reminds me of an astronaut's suit, somehow).
> 
> There is also room for an additional fairly large makeup bag.  Pop my phone and key fob in the zippered side pocket, snap closed (it actually doesn't look over-packed), and I'm good to go.
> 
> The capacity of the 4082 is truly mighty.
> 
> I am running into one problem, though.  I kinda thought this might happen.  My shoulders are sloped.  The bag just wants to slide down, empty or not; I have to keep adjusting it upward, or keep my shoulder a bit hiked so it doesn't slide.
> 
> Is there something I could adhere to the inside center of the straps, or one of the straps, to create a little bit of friction\prevent the worst of the sliding?  The best I'm coming up with is possibly cutting to size something you might stick on the bottom of a shoe.  Any help appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5631580


Beautiful!!!
I especially love the little pink one!


----------



## Tilis

whateve said:


> Emery
> 
> View attachment 5627016


A stunner !!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This DD(Dynamic Duo)
> View attachment 5631562
> View attachment 5631563



Do your DDs want this DD?    I love this DD and wish I carry less stuff to make this duo work for me.


----------



## whateve

CouncillorMissNugent said:


> I started carrying this trio last night:  my 4082 and 9832 in British Tan, and obviously the rose gold bag is not Coach (it's a Lele Sadoughi Everything Pouch; I thought the shiny pop of color was fun).
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised by the 9832.  I had it in my head it was, well, a bit smaller.  It's huge!  About 10×5.5×2 inches.  The dimensions were provided, but my brain just filled in something different.  It does fit beautifully in the 4082, along with what I think of as the shiny space bag (it reminds me of an astronaut's suit, somehow).
> 
> There is also room for an additional fairly large makeup bag.  Pop my phone and key fob in the zippered side pocket, snap closed (it actually doesn't look over-packed), and I'm good to go.
> 
> The capacity of the 4082 is truly mighty.
> 
> I am running into one problem, though.  I kinda thought this might happen.  My shoulders are sloped.  The bag just wants to slide down, empty or not; I have to keep adjusting it upward, or keep my shoulder a bit hiked so it doesn't slide.
> 
> Is there something I could adhere to the inside center of the straps, or one of the straps, to create a little bit of friction\prevent the worst of the sliding?  The best I'm coming up with is possibly cutting to size something you might stick on the bottom of a shoe.  Any help appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5631580


Ooh I love BT. I think cloth webbing such as they often use for straps would work to keep it from sliding. Fossil used to have cloth on one side of their straps and I think it served this purpose. I think you could make a shoulder pad out of textured cloth, and just wrap it around the strap, possibly with a snap or velcro to hold it in place, so you could try it out without altering the bag.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Beautiful Sophia! I love her flower charm! The colors are so happy looking. Oh I can just picture the red lining and the purples you wrote about in the next post! I would love to see some "peeks in my bag" to see the linings especially to see the purple you love.


Here you go!  The red lining of my black Madison Sophia.


----------



## coachlover90

My metallic crosstown! Fits way more than it looks like it could.


----------



## Sunshine mama

coachlover90 said:


> My metallic crosstown! Fits way more than it looks like it could.
> 
> View attachment 5632136


This one always confuses me with the Mulberry Lily bag.


----------



## coachlover90

Sunshine mama said:


> This one always confuses me with the Mulberry Lily bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632152


Right? They definitely have similar looks. I don’t mind though, both are lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

coachlover90 said:


> Right? They definitely have similar looks. I don’t mind though, both are lovely!


I really like your gunmetal leather with the dark hardware!


----------



## HeatherL

Still one of my most carefree, comfortable, grab and go bags.


----------



## tealocean

CouncillorMissNugent said:


> I started carrying this trio last night:  my 4082 and 9832 in British Tan, and obviously the rose gold bag is not Coach (it's a Lele Sadoughi Everything Pouch; I thought the shiny pop of color was fun).
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised by the 9832.  I had it in my head it was, well, a bit smaller.  It's huge!  About 10×5.5×2 inches.  The dimensions were provided, but my brain just filled in something different.  It does fit beautifully in the 4082, along with what I think of as the shiny space bag (it reminds me of an astronaut's suit, somehow).
> 
> There is also room for an additional fairly large makeup bag.  Pop my phone and key fob in the zippered side pocket, snap closed (it actually doesn't look over-packed), and I'm good to go.
> 
> The capacity of the 4082 is truly mighty.
> 
> I am running into one problem, though.  I kinda thought this might happen.  My shoulders are sloped.  The bag just wants to slide down, empty or not; I have to keep adjusting it upward, or keep my shoulder a bit hiked so it doesn't slide.
> 
> Is there something I could adhere to the inside center of the straps, or one of the straps, to create a little bit of friction\prevent the worst of the sliding?  The best I'm coming up with is possibly cutting to size something you might stick on the bottom of a shoe.  Any help appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 5631580


They are beautiful and I love the pink with the tan too. I also have the issue of shoulder bags sliding off my shoulder. It depends on the bag, but it might have been the double straps that made them slip off most. I crossed one strap over the other and that fixed it for me. Shoulder bags only worked easily for me when I could hold the bag close to my body with my arm; so having just the right length helped too. Now I use longer straps and mainly crossbody bags. I hope you find a way to carry that beauty so you're comfortable. I think you're on the right path trying something to make the straps grip to your shoulder better since they are nice and thick.


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> Here you go!  The red lining of my black Madison Sophia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631954


Ooo thank you, ML! She is beautiful inside too! I love how the inside of the bag is colored and looks so good with the deep brown LV slgs! I can see what a treat it is ever time you open up your bag and look inside.


----------



## tealocean

coachlover90 said:


> My metallic crosstown! Fits way more than it looks like it could.
> 
> View attachment 5632136


I love your metallic! This is a beauty!


----------



## tealocean

HeatherL said:


> Still one of my most carefree, comfortable, grab and go bags.
> 
> View attachment 5632360


Wow! Those colors are gorgeous together!


----------



## houseof999

Another day with miss buttercup.


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Ooo thank you, ML! She is beautiful inside too! I love how the inside of the bag is colored and looks so good with the deep brown LV slgs! I can see what a treat it is ever time you open up your bag and look inside.


Thank yo, TO!  I love this colour. There were other colours such as pink, aqua blue and a brilliant blue that were used in other bags.  I just thought they were kind of fun.


----------



## musiclover

JenJBS said:


> View attachment 5632441


I love this little bag! I have it in bright pink.


----------



## JenJBS

musiclover said:


> I love this little bag! I have it in bright pink.


Thank you!   

The punk color is beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> View attachment 5632441






houseof999 said:


> Another day with miss buttercup.
> View attachment 5632440



Loving the beautiful Fall vibes in this happy yellow color


----------



## ddickerson123

greenpixie said:


> How do you make a thread about your coach bag. Need to see if mine is real or fake??? Thank youContinued from here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-coach-bag-are-you-carrying-today-857909.html#post26326492
> 
> Which Coach bag are you carrying today?


----------



## ddickerson123

Nymeria1 said:


> Twins on this bag; got it for half off too during SAS sale.  Makes it even better!


Love that color. Nice.


----------



## ddickerson123

whateve said:


> All ready for the Fourth!


Nice looking bag.


----------



## whateve

Cashin


----------



## coachlover90

Dinky! I really wish coach would release some new ones! The ones listed on the preloved part of the website are wayyy too expensive


----------



## Alexa5

coachlover90 said:


> Dinky! I really wish coach would release some new ones! The ones listed on the preloved part of the website are wayyy too expensive
> 
> View attachment 5632893


There are so many great ones on the resale market.  Most at great prices.  There were so many made I always see ones I never saw before.  That is something I really like about enjoying this style…so many still to be found.


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## baghabitz34

Black Charlie Bucket with Rexy strap this past weekend


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

musiclover said:


> Here you go!  The red lining of my black Madison Sophia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631954


Fabulous "undies"!


----------



## Roro

While I've posted this bag before (imprint duffle sac with contrasting piping added by my talented cobbler) I had forgotten about this Chelsea Champlain hangtag that I actually purchased close to Christmas last year.  I was looking through my Etsy transactions and found it over the weekend.  Then, I had to find it in real life.


----------



## coachlover90

Cassie 19 ❤️


----------



## Aoifs

New baby. So small but so cute!


----------



## Kakki

View attachment 5634082


----------



## Kakki

Today’s purse


----------



## Alexa5

Souvenir pins dinky...


----------



## laurenrr

Alexa5 said:


> Souvenir pins dinky...
> 
> View attachment 5634231


I love this so much


----------



## tealocean

coachlover90 said:


> Dinky! I really wish coach would release some new ones! The ones listed on the preloved part of the website are wayyy too expensive
> 
> View attachment 5632893


Your Dinky is a beautiful pink! I hope you find some more that you love as much!


----------



## tealocean

Aoifs said:


> View attachment 5634062
> 
> New baby. So small but so cute!


This baby is really cute!  I'm picturing how small and adorable it must be to carry.


----------



## coachlover90

Not sure exactly what this is called, but perfect for errands! Converts to a wristlet too.


----------



## Tilis

Kakki said:


> Today’s purse
> 
> View attachment 5634085


This is a very pretty bag and I would like to know how they seal the leather on this rick-rack ? Any one know ?


----------



## musiclover

My black moc croc embossed Sophia with gunmetal hardware. Wearing Skeleton Bear which I bought last year. 


Inside, the beautiful purple lining. The pumpkin coloured card case holds my transit card.


----------



## whateve

mini Preston


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> mini Preston
> 
> View attachment 5635154


This is a great one!


----------



## nyeredzi

coachlover90 said:


> Not sure exactly what this is called, but perfect for errands! Converts to a wristlet too.
> 
> View attachment 5634660


Oh, perfect size and functionality! I’ve been wanting a small bag that could convert to a wristlet, but settled for something less functional. Yours is perfect.


----------



## Alexa5

Loving this bag with this strap!


----------



## coachlover90

Nolita 19 with chain


----------



## tealocean

musiclover said:


> My black moc croc embossed Sophia with gunmetal hardware. Wearing Skeleton Bear which I bought last year.
> View attachment 5635123
> 
> Inside, the beautiful purple lining. The pumpkin coloured card case holds my transit card.
> View attachment 5635122


Oh that purple looks stunning, and your pumpkin card case and slgs look great together with the purple!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> mini Preston
> 
> View attachment 5635154


Your robot-man charm looks like he was made for your bag!


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Loving this bag with this strap!
> 
> View attachment 5635181


What a beautiful pairing!


----------



## tealocean

coachlover90 said:


> Nolita 19 with chain
> 
> View attachment 5635270


I love the colors in this-especially the base color and the blue flowers!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Finally purchased a Coach zip card case in red.


----------



## tealocean

Lovely! Even your card matches!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> Lovely! Even your card matches!


Thanks TO!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> mini Preston
> 
> View attachment 5635154


I just love this bag and the detail!


----------



## musiclover

RuedeNesle said:


> Finally purchased a Coach zip card case in red.
> View attachment 5635594


Cute card case!  I have it in pink. Well, I did. DD has borrowed it so I need another one!


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> Oh that purple looks stunning, and your pumpkin card case and slgs look great together with the purple!


Thank you!  My Halloween contribution for this year!


----------



## musiclover

coachlover90 said:


> Nolita 19 with chain
> 
> View attachment 5635270


Twins!  It’s a great little bag!  I’ve been using mine to take to the gym.


----------



## musiclover

Alexa5 said:


> Loving this bag with this strap!
> 
> View attachment 5635181


So gorgeous!  I am enjoying my denim signature pieces as well. I love this strap!


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> Your robot-man charm looks like he was made for your bag!





Alexa5 said:


> This is a great one!


Thank you!

the robot has lived on this bag since I got him.


----------



## RuedeNesle

musiclover said:


> Cute card case!  I have it in pink. Well, I did. DD has borrowed it so I need another one!


Thanks ML!
 I know how DDs "borrow" things. I hope you get a new pretty pink card case soon.


----------



## musiclover

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks ML!
> I know how DDs "borrow" things. I hope you get a new pretty pink card case soon.


I’m looking right now!!


----------



## JenJBS

This cutie!


----------



## whateve

vintage Sonoma pocket drawstring.


----------



## Iamminda

I must be getting old  because I have forgotten how heavy these full size leather bags are .


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage small Shopping Bag


----------



## holiday123

Carried papaya rogue this week


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This cutie!
> 
> View attachment 5636491


You'll have to carry the pumpkin and the bag together! They are so cute next to each other.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> You'll have to carry the pumpkin and the bag together! They are so cute next to each other.


Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Teagaggle

Mollie 25 tote from the outlet. Carefree bag in a color combo that I just love.


----------



## holiday123

Bandit 20


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> I must be getting old  because I have forgotten how heavy these full size leather bags are .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636509


Lol! Lightweight bags have spoiled us!


----------



## coachlover90

Cassie ❤️ It would be a dream if coach made a Cassie in 1941 saddle (brown) too


----------



## holiday123

coachlover90 said:


> Cassie ❤️ It would be a dream if coach made a Cassie in 1941 saddle (brown) too
> 
> View attachment 5638043


They did! It just was never released in USA


----------



## coachlover90

holiday123 said:


> They did! It just was never released in USA


Right, in the UK I believe. If only they’d release in USA


----------



## baghabitz34

Iamminda said:


> I must be getting old  because I have forgotten how heavy these full size leather bags are .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636509


Love the shade of grey. Twins on the Baby Grogu bag charm.


----------



## baghabitz34

Teagaggle said:


> Mollie 25 tote from the outlet. Carefree bag in a color combo that I just love.
> View attachment 5637433


That color definitely says fall. How do you like the Mollie? I’ve been thinking about getting one.


----------



## baghabitz34

Dusty pink Rogue, Happy charm & ombré wallet, all Coach. Happy Thursday!


----------



## Iamminda

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the shade of grey. Twins on the Baby Grogu bag charm.



Thanks .  I love this charm too and wish it would work on more of my bags (size-wise).


----------



## Teagaggle

baghabitz34 said:


> That color definitely says fall. How do you like the Mollie? I’ve been thinking about getting one.


It's good. Nothing special. Just an easy bag & easy to carry crossbody. I will say it bugs me that the center zip is NOT attached at the bottom so small things can move from one side to the other. I'd prefer a true separation. That said, I did get the plaid version for the holidays.


----------



## Yrelle

Narnanz said:


> Vintage small Shopping Bag
> 
> View attachment 5636589



That bag has a lot of character! I love it! Although, I can’t imagine how big the large would be if that is the small.


----------



## baghabitz34

Teagaggle said:


> It's good. Nothing special. Just an easy bag & easy to carry crossbody. I will say it bugs me that the center zip is NOT attached at the bottom so small things can move from one side to the other. I'd prefer a true separation. That said, I did get the plaid version for the holidays.


Thanks for the feedback. I’ll have to check one out in person.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Alexa5 said:


> Loving this bag with this strap!
> 
> View attachment 5635181


Love that strap!


----------



## whateve

My Halloween bag!


----------



## tealocean

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5640677
> 
> Dusty pink Rogue, Happy charm & ombré wallet, all Coach. Happy Thursday!


You have beautiful pinks! I love the "Happy" added to your bag.


----------



## houseof999

Just cut the tags off on this black beauty.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach Legacy Basket Clutch 48012


----------



## baghabitz34

tealocean said:


> You have beautiful pinks! I love the "Happy" added to your bag.


Thanks! The charm was part of a Disney collection a few years ago & lives on this bag.


----------



## artax two

whateve said:


> My Halloween bag!
> 
> View attachment 5641014


I finally snagged this charm awhile back after a lot of waiting for one to surface. Love this combo.


----------



## whateve

artax two said:


> I finally snagged this charm awhile back after a lot of waiting for one to surface. Love this combo.


Thanks! Congratulations on finding the charm. I have a couple other Juicy charms.


----------



## cathavenicethings

Pink colorblock willow + some of my toddler's toys hitching a ride.


----------



## kistae

Sunday mornings with my favourites


----------



## RuedeNesle

kistae said:


> Sunday mornings with my favourites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642760


  All my favs too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tanner


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> All my favs too!



+1


----------



## oldbag

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tanner
> 
> View attachment 5643036


Ah, just like me, bent a bit there, puffed out a bit elsewhere, a litle fading, a wrinkle or two but still classy looking.


----------



## Hoku44

whateve said:


> My Halloween bag!
> 
> View attachment 5641014


Is this tangerine or mango? 

Love the charm!!


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> Is this tangerine or mango?
> 
> Love the charm!!


Thanks! I think it is tangerine as it was made in 1997. Mango is an earlier color.


----------



## Hoku44

whateve said:


> Thanks! I think it is tangerine as it was made in 1997. Mango is an earlier color.


Thanks for the explanation! Love that bag in that color!


----------



## whateve

Hoku44 said:


> Thanks for the explanation! Love that bag in that color!


You're welcome! This style came in wonderful colors. There is a gorgeous green. I have it in periwinkle, which is also beautiful.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

oldbag said:


> Ah, just like me, bent a bit there, puffed out a bit elsewhere, a litle fading, a wrinkle or two but still classy looking.


Still the best of Coach


----------



## Iamminda

Dressed up this orange-red girl for Halloween


----------



## Narnanz

Courier out to a Quiz night


----------



## CoachCruiser

Breaking out a vintage find from eBay…the dinky bag…any help with a year (or decade) would be greatly appreciated! This purse is in beautiful shape and I love the contrasting trim and thick leather!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Borough today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Hoku44

Chillin in the back seat


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> Dressed up this orange-red girl for Halloween
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643241


This is so cute and dressed up!


----------



## Alexa5

Hoku44 said:


> Chillin in the back seat
> 
> View attachment 5643656


Oh you have that cute snowflake charm I keep being tempted by!


----------



## Alexa5

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643576


Love this!


----------



## Hoku44

Alexa5 said:


> Oh you have that cute snowflake charm I keep being tempted by!


It’s really cute! Highly recommend it!


----------



## houseof999

Happy Halloween ladies!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> This is so cute and dressed up!



Thanks Alexa


----------



## whateve

CoachCruiser said:


> Breaking out a vintage find from eBay…the dinky bag…any help with a year (or decade) would be greatly appreciated! This purse is in beautiful shape and I love the contrasting trim and thick leather!! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 5643485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643487


Probably 80s.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Happy Halloween ladies!
> View attachment 5643760


So spooky! I love it!


----------



## Coachaddict4020

Happy Halloween! I switched into this rusty fellow right after the mailman dropped him off today!


----------



## Islandbreeze

houseof999 said:


> Happy Halloween ladies!
> View attachment 5643760


What a great picture and I love all your Halloween items!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Happy Halloween ladies!
> View attachment 5643760


Prefect Halloween bag, and coin purses! So cute!  And Rexy, of course. Can't forget Rexy...


----------



## CoachCruiser

whateve said:


> Probably 80s.


Thank you!


----------



## musiclover

houseof999 said:


> Happy Halloween ladies!
> View attachment 5643760


I love this print!  And how you accessorized your bag!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> So spooky! I love it!





Islandbreeze said:


> What a great picture and I love all your Halloween items!





JenJBS said:


> Prefect Halloween bag, and coin purses! So cute!  And Rexy, of course. Can't forget Rexy...





musiclover said:


> I love this print!  And how you accessorized your bag!


Thank you everyone! I really do love this bag!  I used the poison apple charm and a brass skull bag charm last year.  Just decided to switch it up with the halloween accessories since they were just sitting nwt.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Baby Ruby.


----------



## CoachCruiser

houseof999 said:


> Happy Halloween ladies!
> View attachment 5643760


This is so awesome! Well done


----------



## CoachCruiser

Still loving my simple vintage find!!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Big Borough today
> 
> View attachment 5643523


That strap is pefect!


----------



## Hoku44

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Happy Halloween! I switched into this rusty fellow right after the mailman dropped him off today!
> 
> View attachment 5643881


There he is!! Just gorgeous!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Coachaddict4020 said:


> Happy Halloween! I switched into this rusty fellow right after the mailman dropped him off today!
> 
> View attachment 5643881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Remind me of the name of this one?


----------



## Coachaddict4020

@CoachCruiser Thank you! Regular size Courier 

(It won’t let me quote your post )


----------



## whateve

CoachCruiser said:


> Still loving my simple vintage find!!!
> 
> View attachment 5644322


Love the two-tone!


----------



## whateve

Vintage Sheridan Marietta


----------



## CoachCruiser

Coachaddict4020 said:


> @CoachCruiser Thank you! Regular size Courier
> 
> (It won’t let me quote your post )


Thank you!!


----------



## oldbag

Courier


----------



## oldbag

It is a courier


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Vintage Sheridan Marietta
> 
> View attachment 5644390


Love your Skeleton Bear!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> Love your Skeleton Bear!


Thanks! You have one too, don't you? I thought it was perfect for the Day of the Dead.


----------



## SandraElle

Silver Metallic MSB.


----------



## JenJBS

SandraElle said:


> Silver Metallic MSB.
> View attachment 5646176


That bag is to tdf!


----------



## JenJBS

This lovely.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Silver Metallic MSB.
> View attachment 5646176


POOOOOO she lovely


----------



## baghabitz34

These two riveted lovelies today


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gotham Tall Tote


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ready for tomorrow


----------



## houseof999

Just a clutch today


----------



## ditzydi

Carrying my colorblock Cassie today.


----------



## baghabitz34

Using my tweed Tabby yesterday & today


----------



## pursefreak85

Love coach! Really good quality!


----------



## houseof999

Vintage Madison Gracie in bright cobalt blue.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Vintage Madison Gracie in bright cobalt blue.
> View attachment 5650079


Wowww!!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Vintage Madison Gracie in bright cobalt blue.
> View attachment 5650079


OMG that color is amazing!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> OMG that color is amazing!


Yes it is! I still can't believe my luck that she's mine!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

today and weekend


----------



## Iamminda

It’s a Happy Friday indeed  after scoring these chocolate hazelnut praline malasadas/donuts


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> It’s a Happy Friday indeed  after scoring these chocolate hazelnut praline malasadas/donuts
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650867


Love that charm with that strap! Beautiful!


----------



## pursefreak85

Coach shay crossbody and wristlet! Love these bags!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Love that charm with that strap! Beautiful!



Thanks so much Jen .


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> It’s a Happy Friday indeed  after scoring these chocolate hazelnut praline malasadas/donuts
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650867


Love the Legacy tassels and the strap combo. I should remember to use Legacy tassels on more of my bags.


----------



## nyeredzi

Swagger 27, which has now definitely cemented its place as my fave. At kids trampoline class


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Love the Legacy tassels and the strap combo. I should remember to use Legacy tassels on more of my bags.



Thanks .  I bet your tassels (like your yellow sunflower ? one) would look great on your bags.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> It’s a Happy Friday indeed  after scoring these chocolate hazelnut praline malasadas/donuts
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650867


Your Cassie is so beautifully accessorized with the KF strap, tassel and donuts!  Perfection!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Your Cassie is so beautifully accessorized with the KF strap, tassel and donuts!  Perfection!



Thanks so much ML .  We all know that the star of that picture were those donuts .


----------



## pursefreak85

My new coach soft tabby in black.


----------



## coachlover90

pursefreak85 said:


> My new coach soft tabby in black.
> 
> View attachment 5651532
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651534


How do you like it? I’ve been considering it, hoping for a sale though!


----------



## whateve

This 50 year old lady.


----------



## Narnanz

Out for a coffee.


----------



## oldbag

Narnanz said:


> Out for a coffee.
> 
> View attachment 5651583


Not only a lovely, soothing background but mixed with hysteria when I see these beautiful bags. I need to finally admit that the couriers are my favorite Coach style.


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> This beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5652091



Oh my, this color is amazing .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, this color is amazing .



Thank you!


----------



## teerash

I got this on eBay for $75! Also just found a purple gathered MSB for $90 but just ordered so don't have it yet.


----------



## whateve

teerash said:


> View attachment 5652562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this on eBay for $75! Also just found a purple gathered MSB for $90 but just ordered so don't have it yet.


I love this. I used to have the purple Sophia and matching wallet in this embossed leather. That's a great price for a MSB, especially gathered!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5652091


Always happy to see this beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Always happy to see this beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

teerash said:


> View attachment 5652562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this on eBay for $75! Also just found a purple gathered MSB for $90 but just ordered so don't have it yet.


YESSSSSS


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ready for tomorrow


----------



## MKB0925

pursefreak85 said:


> My new coach soft tabby in black.
> 
> View attachment 5651532
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651534


Gorgeous bag and looks great on you!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My mom out shopping w/me yesterday. I loaned her my brand new Tabby bag a few months ago and never got it back


----------



## houseof999

Dreamer 21


----------



## SandraElle

teerash said:


> View attachment 5652562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this on eBay for $75! Also just found a purple gathered MSB for $90 but just ordered so don't have it yet.


Oh my! I had this beauty & sold it. Regrets? Heck yeah! Congrats on getting her for a great price. ♥️


----------



## SandraElle

Carried my Blue Woven Caroline from the closet to the dining room. Does that count?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Carried my Blue Woven Caroline from the closet to the dining room. Does that count?
> 
> View attachment 5653443


Yesssssssss Poo


----------



## pursefreak85

coachlover90 said:


> How do you like it? I’ve been considering it, hoping for a sale though!


I love the coach soft tabby! I got it on sale though! It’s a beautiful bag! Timeless!


----------



## whateve

1999 Rambler's Legacy


----------



## pursefreak85

whateve said:


> 1999 Rambler's Legacy
> 
> View attachment 5653568


Beautiful bag!


----------



## tealocean

SandraElle said:


> Carried my Blue Woven Caroline from the closet to the dining room. Does that count?
> 
> View attachment 5653443


It counts!  I love that beautiful deep blue!


----------



## Teagaggle

Willow tote 24 with leather owl charm.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

One of my favorite Rogues.


----------



## Iamminda

Teagaggle said:


> Willow tote 24 with leather owl charm.
> View attachment 5653981



The charm looks so adorable on your tote!  I don’t remember seeing this type of Coach (?) charm before.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Teagaggle said:


> Willow tote 24 with leather owl charm.
> View attachment 5653981


What a gorgeous bag and color! Your charm coordinates perfectly with it.


----------



## coachlover90

Luvpurplepurses said:


> One of my favorite Rogues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654007


Omg I love it!


----------



## Teagaggle

Iamminda said:


> The charm looks so adorable on your tote!  I don’t remember seeing this type of Coach (?) charm before.


Thanks! It's been at least a few years since I got it. They had a run of really cute ones @ the holidays. I wish they'd bring them back.


----------



## SakuraSakura

My new to me swagger 27! $50!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Red Cup Day at Starbucks. Rowan was almost as happy as I was.


----------



## coachlover90

RuedeNesle said:


> Red Cup Day at Starbucks. Rowan was almost as happy as I was.
> View attachment 5654616


I wish they’d bring that color back in the full sized rowan!


----------



## RuedeNesle

coachlover90 said:


> I wish they’d bring that color back in the full sized rowan!


Hi CL!
I didn't know it was no longer offered. I hope they bring it back also.


----------



## nyeredzi

SakuraSakura said:


> My new to me swagger 27! $50!
> 
> View attachment 5654578


You got that for $50?! That’s amazing! It’s beautiful, I really love the butterfly appliqué ones. Congratulations


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## nyeredzi

Not the bag, but the charm is Coach. I love it and use if often on various bags


----------



## whateve

Sabrina


----------



## tealocean

SakuraSakura said:


> My new to me swagger 27! $50!
> 
> View attachment 5654578


Wow! I love the butterflies and the smaller ones going all the way up! So beautiful!


----------



## katev

Last night we went to a dinner party at an upscale restaurant. When I was trying to select a bag to go with my outfit I was looking for something smallish and a little dressy - but nothing "fancy" so I didn't want an evening bag. 

Happily, I had the perfect solution in my closet! My vintage, burgundy Gramercy Top Handle Satchel 7002 (Italy, 1999) was exactly what I needed; they call these bags "classics" for good reason!


----------



## Narnanz

katev said:


> Last night we went to a dinner party at an upscale restaurant. When I was trying to select a bag to go with my outfit I was looking for something smallish and a little dressy - but nothing "fancy" so I didn't want an evening bag.
> 
> Happily, I had the perfect solution in my closet! My vintage, burgundy Gramercy Top Handle Satchel 7002 (Italy, 1999) was exactly what I needed; they call these bags "classics" for good reason!
> 
> View attachment 5655431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655434


I missed seeing your very informative posts on your bags and why you used them...gives me great ideas and adds to my neverending wish list.
Hope you have been well.


----------



## katev

Narnanz said:


> I missed seeing your very informative posts on your bags and why you used them...gives me great ideas and adds to my neverending wish list.
> Hope you have been well.



Thank you for your kind words! Actually, I have not been well but I still pop into to coach PurseForum periodically to check on how things are going. I always enjoy reading the news and seeing the photos, even when I don't post.


----------



## SakuraSakura

On repeat...


----------



## tealocean

katev said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Actually, I have not been well but I still pop into to coach PurseForum periodically to check on how things are going. I always enjoy reading the news and seeing the photos, even when I don't post.


Hi Katev, I enjoy your posts too and seeing your pretty bags as well! I hope all is much better soon.


----------



## houseof999

Carried my Abbie zip yesterday.


----------



## musiclover

katev said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Actually, I have not been well but I still pop into to coach PurseForum periodically to check on how things are going. I always enjoy reading the news and seeing the photos, even when I don't post.


katev, I’m sorry to hear you’ve not been well. I hope you’ll feel better soon and feel like yourself again!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Last night we went to a dinner party at an upscale restaurant. When I was trying to select a bag to go with my outfit I was looking for something smallish and a little dressy - but nothing "fancy" so I didn't want an evening bag.
> 
> Happily, I had the perfect solution in my closet! My vintage, burgundy Gramercy Top Handle Satchel 7002 (Italy, 1999) was exactly what I needed; they call these bags "classics" for good reason!
> 
> View attachment 5655431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655434


Perfect! I just moved into my Gramercy small satchel 7003. I think these bags are so elegant and timeless.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Actually, I have not been well but I still pop into to coach PurseForum periodically to check on how things are going. I always enjoy reading the news and seeing the photos, even when I don't post.


I'm sorry to hear you aren't well. It's nice to "see" you here.


----------



## SEWDimples

katev said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Actually, I have not been well but I still pop into to coach PurseForum periodically to check on how things are going. I always enjoy reading the news and seeing the photos, even when I don't post.


Hope you are feeling 100% soon.


----------



## houseof999

katev said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Actually, I have not been well but I still pop into to coach PurseForum periodically to check on how things are going. I always enjoy reading the news and seeing the photos, even when I don't post.


Sorry to hear you haven't been well.  I hope and pray you get well soon!


----------



## houseof999

Vintage Coach Prairie today


Can you believe she's 27 yrs old?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Vintage Coach Prairie today
> View attachment 5656201
> 
> Can you believe she's 27 yrs old?


No, it's hard to believe! It looks brand new. I love the two-tone on it.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> No, it's hard to believe! It looks brand new. I love the two-tone on it.


Oh that two tone is why I hit buy now asap!   Do you know what color she is? It's not red, not Bordeaux and it's not mandarin.  It's very rusty looking but rust isn't a 1995 color that I know of.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Oh that two tone is why I hit buy now asap!   Do you know what color she is? It's not red, not Bordeaux and it's not mandarin.  It's very rusty looking but rust isn't a 1995 color that I know of.


I have no idea. The catalog pictures I have of red for that year look kind of washed out so maybe it is red. Have you conditioned it?


----------



## whateve

Vintage Gramercy small satchel.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

katev said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Actually, I have not been well but I still pop into to coach PurseForum periodically to check on how things are going. I always enjoy reading the news and seeing the photos, even when I don't post.


Hope you feel better soon. I miss seeing your posts!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> Vintage Gramercy small satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5656378


Perfect charm for that bag!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I have no idea. The catalog pictures I have of red for that year look kind of washed out so maybe it is red. Have you conditioned it?


I have not!


----------



## Biran

Carrying my favorite, the Coach Corner Zip Wristlet!


----------



## DMVLux

Loving the Cary crossbody and I'm obsess with the color   Also thinking about getting it in another color


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I have not!


I would be afraid to. Once I rehabbed a gorgeous orange bag that became red after the rehab.


----------



## nyeredzi

Not the bag today but just the charm


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Boy out for the first time


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## CoachMaven

Wearing one of my old faithfuls. It’s an old pic but she really does look the same!


----------



## Tilis

katev said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Actually, I have not been well but I still pop into to coach PurseForum periodically to check on how things are going. I always enjoy reading the news and seeing the photos, even when I don't post.


I would like to add my good wishes for speedy wellness. I too, value your posts and miss seeing them.


----------



## couchette

Using my Brick Red Lori today….


----------



## couchette

CoachMaven said:


> Wearing one of my old faithfuls. It’s an old pic but she really does look the same!
> View attachment 5658401


I LOVE this color !!!!I so regret selling my Aburgine Nomad!


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Coach Stewardess in Tabac


----------



## RuedeNesle

Y


couchette said:


> Using my Brick Red Lori today….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658484


Your picture hit me like a brick!   Beautiful!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Field Tote with spinning snow man.


----------



## nyeredzi

Another day with my Swagger


----------



## ildera5

CoachMaven said:


> Wearing one of my old faithfuls. It’s an old pic but she really does look the same!
> View attachment 5658401



Love the Nomad Hobo!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Probably won’t be switching out of my Cassie 19 for a while!


----------



## nyeredzi

Coach Tali is decked out with a new ribbon today. I notice sometimes the color comes out too bright for this bag, so I tried adjusting it. It came out a little too cool in this pic, but oh well.

Happy Thanksgiving to the other Americans on the board!


----------



## houseof999

nyeredzi said:


> Coach Tali is decked out with a new ribbon today. I notice sometimes the color comes out too bright for this bag, so I tried adjusting it. It came out a little too cool in this pic, but oh well.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to the other Americans on the board!
> 
> View attachment 5658891


Lol you had me with the color adjustment! Soon as I saw it I was like "Wait, is that a hot pink?  Where did you get that!!" Then I read and was relieved I didn't have to hunt down a hot pink Tali!  
Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

nyeredzi said:


> Coach Tali is decked out with a new ribbon today. I notice sometimes the color comes out too bright for this bag, so I tried adjusting it. It came out a little too cool in this pic, but oh well.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to the other Americans on the board!
> 
> View attachment 5658891


   The color came out too cool because it's a "cool" color.


----------



## nyeredzi

RuedeNesle said:


> The color came out too cool because it's a "cool" color.


Thank you! So nice to find other people who appreciate bright colors! The red orange was always on sale because white, black, and canyon were more popular. Well, better deal for me!


----------



## Iamminda

nyeredzi said:


> Coach Tali is decked out with a new ribbon today. I notice sometimes the color comes out too bright for this bag, so I tried adjusting it. It came out a little too cool in this pic, but oh well.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to the other Americans on the board!
> 
> View attachment 5658891



I really like that scarf with your bag


----------



## JenJBS

Took this cutie for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## CoachMaven

couchette said:


> I LOVE this color !!!!I so regret selling my Aburgine Nomad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658493


The Nomad is a great style, I don’t know if I could part with mine. Hope you find one secondhand for a fabulous price if you decide to repurchase!


----------



## CoachMaven

ildera5 said:


> Love the Nomad Hobo!


I do too, I think it should have remained a staple style.


----------



## coachlover90

Tabby 26 in bold red  surprisingly a good neutral color that matches more than you’d think.


----------



## Egel

coachlover90 said:


> Tabby 26 in bold red  surprisingly a good neutral color that matches more than you’d think.
> 
> View attachment 5659770


This is the most perfect blood red ever. It's the best in bags and lipstick


----------



## RuedeNesle

coachlover90 said:


> Tabby 26 in bold red  surprisingly a good neutral color that matches more than you’d think.
> 
> View attachment 5659770


  Bold and Beautiful!


----------



## couchette

coachlover90 said:


> Tabby 26 in bold red  surprisingly a good neutral color that matches more than you’d think.
> 
> View attachment 5659770


This purse will be my next Coach purchase.It will be perfect evening bag for me!It looks so classy,love it


----------



## Molly0

Chelsea


----------



## tealocean

JenJBS said:


> Took this cutie for Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5659165


So cute! I love the sweet little kitten!


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> So cute! I love the sweet little kitten!


Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

Willow Shoulder Bag in forest green


----------



## Roxy5705

Charlie bucket bag in deep red


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Big Mama


----------



## couchette

Taking my Rogue out today


----------



## Narnanz

Coach Parker Shoulder bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Coach Parker Shoulder bag
> 
> View attachment 5661868


Once again, every time I see this bag I regret mine didn't make the cut when I moved. I found one on Poshmark recently but it looks like it had a hard life. Still I was tempted because of the price. I'll keep looking.


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Once again, every time I see this bag I regret mine didn't make the cut when I moved. I found one on Poshmark recently but it looks like it had a hard life. Still I was tempted because of the price. I'll keep looking.



Wishing you good luck!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cassie 19 with my new keychain. It also came with a key that fits in the lock but it’s a little overwhelming all together.


----------



## Narnanz

Another change .


----------



## Alexa5

JVSXOXO said:


> Cassie 19 with my new keychain. It also came with a key that fits in the lock but it’s a little overwhelming all together.
> 
> View attachment 5662175


It looks good with that bag!


----------



## Alexa5

Narnanz said:


> Another change .
> 
> View attachment 5662382


Love this style.  Reminds me of my first Coach bag.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Alexa5 said:


> It looks good with that bag!


Thank you!


----------



## swags

JVSXOXO said:


> Cassie 19 with my new keychain. It also came with a key that fits in the lock but it’s a little overwhelming all together.
> 
> View attachment 5662175


Very pretty! Are you able to open the lock with key?


----------



## JVSXOXO

swags said:


> Very pretty! Are you able to open the lock with key?


Thank you! The lock doesn’t open at all but the key does stay secured if you want to wear them together. It would have been cool if it were a functional lock, like the locks on the MK Hamilton Bags.


----------



## Roro

I forget about this one sometimes. Center seam, pre-registration number, NYC duffle sac in Mocha.


----------



## Iamminda

Couldn’t resist snapping this pic this morning (luckily, no one was around ).


----------



## coachlover90

Rogue! Great work bag. Probably switching into another Coach for the evening. I have too many I need to make use of. Oops!


----------



## swags

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you! The lock doesn’t open at all but the key does stay secured if you want to wear them together. It would have been cool if it were a functional lock, like the locks on the MK Hamilton Bags.


Thanks! I’m actually looking for a new lock to update the look of a Hamilton traveler.


----------



## JVSXOXO

swags said:


> Thanks! I’m actually looking for a new lock to update the look of a Hamilton traveler.


I hope you find a good one!


----------



## Lake Effect

Roro said:


> I forget about this one sometimes. Center seam, pre-registration number, NYC duffle sac in Mocha.
> 
> View attachment 5663455


What a gorgeous pile of vintage leather. A great example of how stunning Mocha can be.


----------



## jelly-baby

Coach Heart bag with Burberry scarf on my train ride today.


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> Couldn’t resist snapping this pic this morning (luckily, no one was around ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663458


This is so pretty!


----------



## Molly0

jelly-baby said:


> Coach Heart bag with Burberry scarf on my train ride today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663915


Adore this picture!


----------



## airkay

DMVLux said:


> Loving the Cary crossbody and I'm obsess with the color   Also thinking about getting it in another color
> 
> View attachment 5656999


Twins! It's been a long time since I bought a Coach bag, but I could not resist this color, which gets a lot of compliments. Besides that, it is the perfect size for my daily needs and the wedge shape (wide on the bottom) keeps it from falling over when you set it down. Great daily bag.


----------



## Molly0

My latest “find” of a very small jacquard sig tote.  (Graciously authenticated by our BeenBurned) Thankyou so much! 
Love a small tote these days.


----------



## musiclover

Madison gathered leather small bag and pretty Coach bag charm for a concert last night.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Couldn’t resist snapping this pic this morning (luckily, no one was around ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663458


I love the elegance of this bag with the kiss lock and gold chain. I’m sorely tempted by the silver one but showing great restraint.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I love the elegance of this bag with the kiss lock and gold chain. I’m sorely tempted by the silver one but showing great restraint.



Thanks .  I love this little bag and wished I had also gotten the black and red ones with the same colorful kisslocks.  The gold (w/ pink leather) chain is perfect for my large BTP kirigami.  I am also tempted by the silver one but don’t know if I need a second silver bag (do I? ).

The leather on your beautiful Madison looks so luxe


----------



## RubyGT

Still packing.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I love this little bag and wished I had also gotten the black and red ones with the same colorful kisslocks.  The gold (w/ pink leather) chain is perfect for my large BTP kirigami.  I am also tempted by the silver one but don’t know if I need a second silver bag (do I? ).
> 
> The leather on your beautiful Madison looks so luxe


Oh gosh. I love a silver bag. I have a lovely vintage silver bag of my mom’s from the 50s so that is why I’m reluctant to buy another (do I need two?  Seems to be the question of the night).

I am still very much enjoying this small black bag. It holds a lot and I’ve used it for lots of events. It’s the only bag I have left in the gathered leather so I try to be careful with it.


----------



## Narnanz

City today


----------



## baghabitz34

Denim Tali Bucket & compact wallet today


----------



## JenJBS

This blue beauty.


----------



## undecided45

On her pedestal


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 5666038


Twins - and I neeeeeeeeed that strap.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OKOK. Will text you


SandraElle said:


> Twins - and I neeeeeeeeed that strap.


----------



## Alexa5

Mine today:


----------



## houseof999

I am twining with your Dinky's cousin @Alexa5


----------



## latiaran

An old favorite is coming out with me today  


I have loved this little satchel dearly ever since stumbling on it on New Year's Day 2004, and it's been a go-to ever since.


----------



## laurenrr

Alexa5 said:


> Mine today:
> View attachment 5666087


This piece is so unique, i always catch my breath when i come across these! just beautiful


----------



## laurenrr

houseof999 said:


> I am twining with your Dinky's cousin @Alexa5


this is so gorgeous and special


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caroline for the win


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Caroline for the win
> 
> View attachment 5666707


Great detail. I love the hangtag on this!


----------



## houseof999

Olive Devon.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Just thrifted, just switched into it!


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> Just thrifted, just switched into it!
> 
> View attachment 5666747


Love this!


----------



## houseof999

Blue fin Hero's maiden voyage.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Blue fin Hero's maiden voyage.
> View attachment 5668086


That color is beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> That color is beautiful!


Thank you! I really wish the larger Hero came in this color.  It holds my essentials but the middle divider is pretty annoying.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Had to try it out my new Soft Tabby after the first arrived in less than ideal shape. This one was perfect, thankfully! Even Mickey approved.


----------



## couchette

JVSXOXO said:


> Had to try it out my new Soft Tabby after the first arrived in less than ideal shape. This one was perfect, thankfully! Even Mickey approved.
> 
> View attachment 5668270


So elegant,I love this pretty grey tabby.It looks like a comfortable bag to carry !


----------



## coachlover90

Really thought I’d use the red tabby more in the spring…but finding it super useful in the holiday season as well!


----------



## JVSXOXO

couchette said:


> So elegant,I love this pretty grey tabby.It looks like a comfortable bag to carry !


Thank you! Both straps are thick and the bag itself comfortably molds to the body.


----------



## RuedeNesle

coachlover90 said:


> Really thought I’d use the red tabby more in the spring…but finding it super useful in the holiday season as well!
> 
> View attachment 5668917


  Perfect for the holidays and holiday shopping!


----------



## HAZE MAT

Old school Coach Chelsea with a new canvas strap for adding crossbody functionality.


----------



## nyeredzi

Swagger 27 was out for coffee and brunch today. We didn't make reservations so had to wait, and got coffee at a different spot and then went to brunch after.


----------



## coachlover90

Not sure what this one is called as it is a hand-me-down, but it’s a great durable  work tote!


----------



## Narnanz

.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Fly girl heading out today


----------



## SandraElle

coachlover90 said:


> Not sure what this one is called as it is a hand-me-down, but it’s a great durable  work tote!
> 
> View attachment 5669917


Bag twins! FYI - if the style number is 23822, it's the Saffiano Leather Large City Tote.


----------



## SakuraSakura

One of my very last days on campus... fly away, miss Butterfly Appliqué Swagger 27!


----------



## latiaran

Took the bag out, had to leave the coordinating doglet at home


----------



## whateve

latiaran said:


> Took the bag out, had to leave the coordinating doglet at home
> View attachment 5670588


I can see why you had to get this bag! It's like carrying your dog with you when you can't. Both the bag and your puppy are adorable.


----------



## tealocean

SakuraSakura said:


> One of my very last days on campus... fly away, miss Butterfly Appliqué Swagger 27!
> 
> View attachment 5670439


Beautiful butterflies! I love the combination of colors!


----------



## paula3boys

coachlover90 said:


> Not sure what this one is called as it is a hand-me-down, but it’s a great durable  work tote!
> 
> View attachment 5669917


Looks like the saffiano City Tote to me.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Vintage Gramercy small satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5656378


Beautiful! I have this bag in mint.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! I have this bag in mint.
> View attachment 5670937


Wow! It's gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

latiaran said:


> Took the bag out, had to leave the coordinating doglet at home
> View attachment 5670588


Adorable!   Your pup and the bag!


----------



## tealocean

latiaran said:


> Took the bag out, had to leave the coordinating doglet at home
> View attachment 5670588


So cute!! Cute one and the bag too!


----------



## houseof999

Dreamer


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Dreamer
> View attachment 5671466


  Beautiful red bags are what dreams are made of.


----------



## SakuraSakura

The laziest photo one could take.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

coachlover90 said:


> Not sure what this one is called as it is a hand-me-down, but it’s a great durable  work tote!
> 
> View attachment 5669917


Omg! This is the saffiano city tote!  I loved the little satchels they made from this line too.  I sold all of mine off.   Thanks for posting.  This is a great work tote!


----------



## coachlover90

SandraElle said:


> Bag twins! FYI - if the style number is 23822, it's the Saffiano Leather Large City Tote.


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cassie 19 with the top handle and chain straps for a night out.


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> Cassie 19 with the top handle and chain straps for a night out.
> 
> View attachment 5673455



Lookin fly!!!


----------



## Jereni

Today I carried my Coach Marlie (an outlet bag).


----------



## houseof999

Went to a retirement party yesterday with this cutie from Elizabeth Arden


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Went to a retirement party yesterday with this cutie from Elizabeth Arden
> View attachment 5673757



Such a fun and festive pic and bag!


----------



## laurenrr

Duplicate post-bad wifi!


----------



## laurenrr

At my son's hockey game


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tomorrow


----------



## nyeredzi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 5674376


Every time I see one of these tattoo Dreamers, I’m sorry I wasn’t around for this phase. This bag is so cool


----------



## HAZE MAT

A gift from my mom from a few years ago.

Briefcase.


----------



## IntheOcean

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 5674376


So lovely!


----------



## whateve

furry!


----------



## Iamminda

Love this one (hard to capture this gray color)


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love this one (hard to capture this gray color)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675011


That cham on it is super cute!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> That cham on it is super cute!



Thanks Jen


----------



## HAZE MAT

The black Ashley bag with Westside Gunn charm today.


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Love this one (hard to capture this gray color)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675011


What did you use to tie it to the bag?


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> What did you use to tie it to the bag?



A small elastic hair tie


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> A small elastic hair tie


I was wondering the same, lol!


----------



## Molly0

True Red


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> True Red
> 
> View attachment 5675795



Gorgeous!     And that leather looks fantastic!


----------



## houseof999

Whitney


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> True Red
> 
> View attachment 5675795



I love True Red — so pretty


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!     And that leather looks fantastic!





Iamminda said:


> I love True Red — so pretty


Thank you guys.   This bag has changed the way I look at red.  Now I finally “get” Rue’s fascination !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Thank you guys.   This bag has changed the way I look at red.  *Now I finally “get” Rue’s fascination ! *


I think I'm going to cry!     I love when people finally get my fascination for red! And your true red bag takes it to a higher level. I can really see myself carrying this beauty! I've been thinking about it ever since I saw it yesterday in the other thread.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> I think I'm going to cry!     I love when people finally get my fascination for red! And your true red bag takes it to a higher level. I can really see myself carrying this beauty! I've been thinking about it ever since I saw it yesterday in the other thread.


Thanks!  These Nomad’s were popular on here a few years ago, but when I saw this in my local consignment store and discovered it was leather lined and realized the intensity of the red, I knew it was coming home with me.  You flashed through my mind as I thought it would be the perfect Birthday splurge for myself.


----------



## tealocean

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  These Nomad’s were popular on here a few years ago, but when I saw this in my local consignment store and discovered it was leather lined and realized the intensity of the red, I knew it was coming home with me.  You flashed through my mind as I thought it would be the perfect Birthday splurge for myself.


Happy Birthday!  And congratulations on finding your birthday surprise! It is a beautiful red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  These Nomad’s were popular on here a few years ago, but when I saw this in my local consignment store and discovered it was leather lined and realized the intensity of the red, I knew it was coming home with me.  You flashed through my mind as I thought it would be the perfect Birthday splurge for myself.


Thanks for thinking about me!  
Happy belated birthday!   Now if you'll excuse me, I'm on my way to browse poshmark and ebay for a red Nomad.


----------



## Molly0

tealocean said:


> Happy Birthday!  And congratulations on finding your birthday surprise! It is a beautiful red!


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for thinking about me!
> Happy belated birthday!   Now if you'll excuse me, I'm on my way to browse poshmark and ebay for a red Nomad.


Thank you & Good Luck!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach Soho Flap 2005 9248

This is my newest soho flap in my... obsession.

Silly little question - Can this purse get customized at Coach? I want to put some rivets and studs on it!


----------



## Teagaggle

A regular holiday staple!


----------



## nyeredzi

Took my daughter to get our toes done and then stopped to pick up a gyro and cheese sticks. I don’t know why Dreamie is always in such a mood. I mean, even when Tali is feeling happy, in festive finery, Dreamie is still looking some kind of way. Is it because I keep whipping her out to spend money? Is she frugal and disapproves of my purchases? If so, she picked the wrong profession, as a card holder!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  These Nomad’s were popular on here a few years ago, but when I saw this in my local consignment store and discovered it was leather lined and realized the intensity of the red, I knew it was coming home with me.  You flashed through my mind as I thought it would be the perfect Birthday splurge for myself.



Happy (belated) Birthday!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Happy (belated) Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

This 21 yrs old... idk what is called .. yikes it's been vintage since last yr!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Pictures aren't doing it justice!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Pictures aren't doing it justice!!
> 
> View attachment 5676906
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676907


----------



## coachlover90

Gives me vintage vibes!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Pictures aren't doing it justice!!
> 
> View attachment 5676906
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676907


Wow! They did it for you?


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Wow! They did it for you?


Yes, they did!


----------



## Jereni

Floral Swinger for Christmas Eve church.


----------



## Narnanz

.


----------

